# Marathon Weekend 2018



## FFigawi

How is it that we've gone this long without a thread for next years's marathon weekend? I mean, it's less than 360 days away! I would love for @lhermiston to continue with the Sundays are for Disney questions, but if he doesn't want to, I'm sure we can find others to chip in.


----------



## Z-Knight

I'm in - Dopey again.


----------



## rteetz

I'm in! I loved the marathon and need to run a full dopey so 2018 will be that year (I hope there is no bad weather next year lol).


----------



## camaker

Very very tempted to do another Dopey, but I'd also like to do a Kessel Run. Still on the fence, but leaning towards Dopey 2018 for the anniversaries and Kessel 2019.


----------



## regul8ter18

I am in for the 5k, 10k and half.  I am not supposed to do any fulls (Dr. strong suggestion).  I might sign up for the Dopey and have it be a game day decision if I run the full.


----------



## whaler8

I'm in for Dopey 2018, glad to part of this group and looking forward to a fun 2017 getting ready!


----------



## Anisum

If I can get registered I'm in for Dopey.


----------



## Nole95

DW and I will be doing Dopey in 2018.


----------



## John VN

In 2015 I did the Palindrome....the Dopey....5K, 10K, 1/2 marathon, marathon, a 1/2 marathon Monday morning in FW starting at 3:30AM, then we got to the Dream for the cruise, Tuesday at 4AM out on deck for a 10K and Wednesday was the Inaugural Castaway Cay 5K.  This year was going to be my last Mickey and without training for it by last night I was 100% sure it was; HOWEVER, I'm not doing too bad right now soooooo......McFlurry John will return in 2018. Just hoping for a bit warmer weather.


----------



## hotblooded

I'm in for the Half! I've sworn off multiple events in the same weekend because the anxiety ruins my vacation. Already can't wait to go back!


----------



## DVCFan1994

I am in for something, but haven't decided what yet.  It will either be the full and the 10k or Dopey.  I am leaning towards going for Dopey, so inspired by many stories I read over the weekend.  I always run 48 hours before a race, and 10k is my favorite distance, so that is why 10k + full is my back up.  

Just out of curiosity, I see lots of reports of beer stops at the end for people in EPCOT.  Can one get a Margarita?  I am not a big beer drinker (though DH has been working on that lately), but a margarita would be lovely.


----------



## iambasicallyanna

Looking forward to doing my first Marathon followed by the Castaway Challenge! We've been itching to get on another Disney Cruise since our honeymoon in 2015, so what better excuse than to celebrate a marathon finish and get some extra bling out of it!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Hubby is doing this for his first marathon!

DD (10 now will be 11 then) and I will be doing the 10K. Unsure if this will be her first 10K but it might be.

The teens will most likely be lazy teens and not run anything!

Coincidentally he and I will have celebrated our 20th wedding anniversary about a week before the race weekend. We honeymooned at Wilderness Lodge in 1997!


----------



## Sailormoon2

I'm in for Dopey (my first). So excited!!


----------



## JClimacus

I'm thinking of doing either the full alone or the Goofy. One of my sons ran the full this year with some of his friends; my other son and my daughter ran the half last year when I ran Goofy. If one of them wants to do at least a half with me I'm in!


----------



## croach

DVCFan1994 said:


> I am in for something, but haven't decided what yet.  It will either be the full and the 10k or Dopey.  I am leaning towards going for Dopey, so inspired by many stories I read over the weekend.  I always run 48 hours before a race, and 10k is my favorite distance, so that is why 10k + full is my back up.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, I see lots of reports of beer stops at the end for people in EPCOT.  Can one get a Margarita?  I am not a big beer drinker (though DH has been working on that lately), but a margarita would be lovely.



You should be able to get one in the Mexico pavilion although I'm not sure what time the places open. Plus I'm guessing they'll have the new place in Mexico open by then. 

I'm considering the Goofy for next year but we'll see how things go.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

I'll be there! Just need to decide which race(s). I want to do the marathon for sure but also feel I need recompense for this year's half. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> How is it that we've gone this long without a thread for next years's marathon weekend? I mean, it's less than 360 days away! I would love for @lhermiston to continue with the Sundays are for Disney questions, but if he doesn't want to, I'm sure we can find others to chip in.



Thanks for the vote of confidence, but I'm going to pass the baton. This weekend was amazing, but I'm not sure when I'll be making it down for another race. 

I nominate @rteetz to carry the torch.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence, but I'm going to pass the baton. This weekend was amazing, but I'm not sure when I'll be making it down for another race.
> 
> I nominate @rteetz to carry the torch.


Why thank you! I'd be happy to if everyone is okay with it.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Why thank you! I'd be happy to if everyone is okay with it.



Consider yourself the official question asker on Sundays.


----------



## Greatfalls

I'll be signing up for the Goofy.  This year's Wine and Dine was my first half, and I'm hooked.  With a busy job and two high school kids, I don't think I'll have time to train properly for a full marathon, so I think I'll try to run next year's half for time, and then do the marathon for fun.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I'll be in for Dopey #5 and Mickey & Donald #6 assuming I can navigate registration again. Looks like it could be back to being a tough registration next year.


----------



## cavepig

I'll be in for the marathon, I'm pretty sure just that.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> I nominate @rteetz to carry the torch.



@rteetz can carry the torch since he's not allowed to carry the beer!  Official Moderator, Torchbearer and Designated Driver for the RunDisney Disboards!


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> @rteetz can carry the torch since he's not allowed to carry the beer!  Official Moderator, Torchbearer and Designated Driver for the RunDisney Disboards!


That's a lot of titles!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I'm not a definite yes that it will actually happen, but I am without a doubt considering going for the marathon. I can't think of more motivation for marathon training than Disney, and what is sure to be an amazing race with it being the 25th Anniversary. I'm seeing and hearing people's accomplishments from this year and I want it so bad. We'll see what happens!


----------



## ReindeerMom

Already booked my package for Dopey #5!  Dopey and Tinkerbell are my must-do races every year.


----------



## jmasgat

After an absence of several years, I'm looking to do Dopey (old body willing)


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

I'm trying to decide which race to do as my first RunDisney race and this half-marathon is definitely high on my consideration list! I guess I am mostly worried about the temperature or weather. If it's going to be as cold as you all say it was, that's a huge issue for me.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Hannahinwonderland said:


> I'm trying to decide which race to do as my first RunDisney race and this half-marathon is definitely high on my consideration list! I guess I am mostly worried about the temperature or weather. If it's going to be as cold as you all say it was, that's a huge issue for me.



Last year was over 70 and humid for the marathon. This year there were wind chills in the 20's. There are no guarantees with any race. I've now run 17 individual races during Marathon Weekend and the majority have been very temperate including both the 5k and 10k this year.

ETA: Don't let the weather scare you away. It's more than worth the risk.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My husband will be doing this as his first marathon!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Hannahinwonderland said:


> I'm trying to decide which race to do as my first RunDisney race and this half-marathon is definitely high on my consideration list! I guess I am mostly worried about the temperature or weather. If it's going to be as cold as you all say it was, that's a huge issue for me.



Florida in the winter can go many ways.  When my husband and I got married in the middle of winter - it was almost 90!  The next year when we returned for our anniversary, it was a popsicle.  

If its cold, layer up!  

If its warm, wear less!


----------



## Jescue

I will be signing up for my first Dopey! I'm so excited. I did Pixie Dust last year, and ran my first marathon a month ago! Here's to training!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

Since the half didn't go off this year I will be in for that in 2018, unless I have a complete mental lapse and go for the full! Right now I am in a strong half only state of mind... but never say never!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Given a successful registration, I plan to be back for my third Dopey and fourth WDW Marathon.  Already saving up!


----------



## kywyldcat03

I am planning on running my first Dopey in 2018!  I just finished the Marathon and loved it!  I hit the wall at mile 20 but fought hard and finished with total pride!


----------



## team weasel

I'm in for the 2018 half as the deferral for this year's event.  Can't wait.  Cheers to such a supportive group.


----------



## drummerwife

i'm debating coming back for the anniversary Dopey (I did the inaugural in 2014) or doing the Kessel Challenge. decisions decisions...


----------



## IamTrike

So Random question....   Does next year become the 20th Half because there wasn't one this year? Is so it'll be   25th Marathon, 20th half marathon,  25th 5k and 5th Dopey. 

I'm in for Dopey if registration works out.

Edited based based on Rteetz fixing my brain fart.


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> So Random question....   Does next year become the 10th Half because there wasn't one this year? Is so it'll be   25th Marathon, 10th half maratho,n 25th 5k and 5th Dopey.
> 
> I'm in for Dopey if registration works out.


20th not 10th


----------



## michigandergirl

I'm in for my first Dopey! Any guesses on how fast Dopey will sell out? I'm getting nervous my friend & I won't get in or one of us won't get in...


----------



## camaker

IamTrike said:


> So Random question....   Does next year become the 20th Half because there wasn't one this year? Is so it'll be   25th Marathon, 20th half marathon,  25th 5k and 5th Dopey.
> 
> I'm in for Dopey if registration works out.
> 
> Edited based based on Rteetz fixing my brain fart.



I don't think they'll be able to do that based on them handing out all of the XX medals this year.  You really can't go back.  I think this year will end up being the "lost anniversary".  Additionally, it becomes much more difficult to keep track of anniversaries if you do that because everyone has to remember the lost year and they can no longer be based on adding 5 year increments to the inaugural year.


----------



## bellanotte10

In for my first dopey as well!


----------



## Barca33Runner

michigandergirl said:


> I'm in for my first Dopey! Any guesses on how fast Dopey will sell out? I'm getting nervous my friend & I won't get in or one of us won't get in...



I'm paranoid by nature about this stuff so I might be way off, but I'm expecting it to be fast. Possibly only a couple hours. I think there is holdover demand from people who didn't get to do a "full" Dopey this year and the anniversaries will naturally increase demand as well. I know this site tends to draw the fanatics, but I see a lot more people declaring intentions to sign up for Dopey than I do for individual races.

I am also slightly worried that rD will see a non-sellout this year as a reason to split bibs and offer fewer Dopey slots next year. I don't think they are that short-sighted, but I'm not totally willing to give them the benefit of the doubt either.


----------



## asheleycs

I want to do Dopey. I think. I really wish I had until after the GSC to make my decision.

Maybe I should just go for it?


----------



## IamTrike

Barca33Runner said:


> I'm paranoid by nature about this stuff so I might be way off, but I'm expecting it to be fast. Possibly only a couple hours. I think there is holdover demand from people who didn't get to do a "full" Dopey this year and the anniversaries will naturally increase demand as well. I know this site tends to draw the fanatics, but I see a lot more people declaring intentions to sign up for Dopey than I do for individual races.
> 
> I am also slightly worried that rD will see a non-sellout this year as a reason to split bibs and offer fewer Dopey slots next year. I don't think they are that short-sighted, but I'm not totally willing to give them the benefit of the doubt either.



I think runDisney is expecting marathon weekend 2018 to be in high demand.  They were selling packages for it at the expo this year.    I think the trend seems to be that the Dopey challenge is growing while others are shrinking even without the anniversary year.


----------



## rteetz

Seeing the Facebook groups and all the people on here I'm worried that sign up is going to be hectic again.


----------



## FFigawi

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> Since the half didn't go off this year I will be in for that in 2018, unless I have a complete mental lapse and go for the full! Right now I am in a strong half only state of mind... but never say never!



Do both! Go Goofy!



asheleycs said:


> I want to do Dopey. I think. I really wish I had until after the GSC to make my decision.
> 
> Maybe I should just go for it?



Of course you should!


----------



## Pleglech

Probably in for Goofy. But I'm sort of tempted to race the half and volunteer for the full instead.
Probably depends on whether DW wants me to pace her/give her someone to yell at for the full.


----------



## drummerwife

IamTrike said:


> So Random question....   Does next year become the 20th Half because there wasn't one this year? Is so it'll be   25th Marathon, 20th half marathon,  25th 5k and 5th Dopey.
> 
> I'm in for Dopey if registration works out.
> 
> Edited based based on Rteetz fixing my brain fart.


It will also be the 5th anniversary of the 10k!


----------



## FFigawi

Pleglech said:


> Probably in for Goofy. But I'm sort of tempted to race the half and volunteer for the full instead.
> Probably depends on whether DW wants me to pace her/give her someone to yell at for the full.



No bars open during the half....


----------



## StarGirl11

Looks like I should be back for my 3rd Dopey. Looking forward to doing finally when I'm fully in shape and not trying to PR something.


----------



## SunDial

I will be in for my first Dopey.


----------



## SunDial

FFigawi said:


> Do both! Go Goofy!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you should!



Did @Keels give you the ok to talk someone else in to race?


----------



## Pleglech

FFigawi said:


> No bars open during the half....



Maybe a stop at Speedway for some gas station beer?
I actually have made it a point to be the first runner to buy a beer at the end of the half ... did that in 2014 and 2015 (verified with staff working the booth). But someone beat me to it in 2016.


----------



## ZellyB

We are likely in for the weekend but not sure on which races. I've been set on doing Dopey for over a year but this was such a rough marathon for me this year I really just am not sure I want to go through that again. I know my injuries this year didn't do me any favors, but maybe my marathons are best left behind.  .  I wish the sign ups weren't quite so early. Also hating that race weekend is so early as well. 

Anyway, nothing decided for sure yet from us.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> How is it that we've gone this long without a thread for next years's marathon weekend? I mean, it's less than 360 days away! I would love for @lhermiston to continue with the Sundays are for Disney questions, but if he doesn't want to, I'm sure we can find others to chip in.



You just HAD to start your own Official Thread, didn't you??!?

Anyway. I'm in for the 5K.



SunDial said:


> Did @Keels give you the ok to talk someone else in to race?



FOR REAL.

This guy ...


----------



## mrsg00fy

FFigawi said:


> Do both! Go Goofy!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you should!



I have seen you do this before. Lol. With great success


----------



## FFigawi

mrsg00fy said:


> I have seen you do this before. Lol. With great success



I expect great success again because I know @Keels is going to run more than the 5k in 2018.


----------



## Fruto76

I'm hoping to get in for Dopey '18


----------



## Pleglech

camaker said:


> I don't think they'll be able to do that based on them handing out all of the XX medals this year.



Wow, I JUST realized the significance of that design


----------



## PCFriar80

Half for me and DW again.  POT from 2017 half 00:00:00.  That should be good for a good corral.  Last day of vacation today and heading home to CT tomorrow!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I will be registering for the Dopey, and my wife and her friend Annette may run the half (still working on this). Excited to try this again. 

Fingers crossed for another strong and healthy running year for everyone.


----------



## Diskidatheart

Count me in for the 2018 Dopey Challenge.  It was so much fun running the home stretch with a huge pretzel and beer in hand and listening to everyone comment as I ran by.  I have to do that again!


----------



## Princess KP

Ended up doing the full this past weekend when the half got cancelled. Needless to say, I was not prepared for the full so spent a lot of the second half struggling (and cursing) and not fully enjoying the Disney experience. I still had a good time but I think I want to go back in 2018 for the full or maybe the Goofy. That'll give me 11 months to prepare! 

Was the 2017 Goofy sold out? Thinking of signing up for the Full first and possibly transfer over to the Goofy.


----------



## FFigawi

Princess KP said:


> Was the 2017 Goofy sold out? Thinking of signing up for the Full first and possibly transfer over to the Goofy.



No. Goofy did not sell out this year. I don't think Dopey did either. I imagine both will for 2018.


----------



## Phdmama06

Planning on Goofy!  I had a blast running the marathon this weekend, definitely wanted to run Mickey 25, and figured I'd just take it up a notch.  Dopey is too many early wake-ups for me!!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Pleglech said:


> Wow, I JUST realized the significance of that design


Me Too!!!


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Hmmm, all that work by Disney designers on the medals and it is lost.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> I expect great success again because I know @Keels is going to run more than the 5k in 2018.



Listen, pal ...


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> FOR REAL.
> 
> This guy ...


@Keels I feel like you have to accept part of the blame. If you didn't do Dopey again we would believe John was leading people astray by trying to convince them to do these races but you guys made me think it would be a good idea.


----------



## SheHulk

You guys are too much! I am literally still recovering from this year. DH gently suggested that maybe the marathon isn't the best distance for me: too many things out of your control. My training went like clockwork but I got sick less than 24 hours before the race. You can train for 4 months and then get derailed by an injury, illness, weather, you name it. Thank goodness I was still able to run at least. It was an emotional rollercoaster this year, Saturday at noon I was crying on the phone to my mother that all my work was for nothing because I couldn't even leave the bathroom, and Sunday at noon I was celebrating in Epcot with my medal.
Having said that, a girlfriend saw what a great time I had during the race and asked if maybe I would want to run the marathon with her next year. If she is serious I guess I will be in for the marathon again. I have no idea how you maniacs run the challenges, I'd be a pile of dust at the end.


----------



## Goofed98

In for Goofy number 8 next year.


----------



## lahobbs4

After 'accidentally' running the full this year (instead of the half) I definitely will be back in 2018 for the full! Now I have a time to beat and know the mental strains a marathon can put on you. That was by far the hardest part for me.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Debating on coming back for 2018. The marathon was the best race I have ever done by far!


----------



## Goofed98

Did anyone else notice that the current event page for the 2018 marathon weekend mentions the 20th anniversary of the half as well as the 25th of the marathon?


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Goofed98 said:


> Did anyone else notice that the current event page for the 2018 marathon weekend mentions the 20th anniversary of the half as well as the 25th of the marathon?


It looks to me like they just forgot to take that paragraph out when they changed the page over to 2018. If you scroll down there is another description of the half under the Half marathon heading that doesn't mention the 20th anniversary at all. Just another fine example of runDisney's proofreading skills.


----------



## FFigawi

MommaoffherRocker said:


> It looks to me like they just forgot to take that paragraph out when they changed the page over to 2018. If you scroll down there is another description of the half under the Half marathon heading that doesn't mention the 20th anniversary at all. Just another fine example of runDisney's proofreading skills.



You're assuming runDisney has proofreaders.


----------



## katiekinzakat

I'm planning on using this year's half deferral to run the half in 2018! (I better get in because Marathon Weekend is the only race weekend I can actually commit to until I graduate from law school haha)


----------



## rteetz

I was looking at the pricing for next year and it seems they finally jumped up the 5K to $80.


----------



## ZellyB

Seriously!  Does Disney drug us in some way?  Two days ago I wasn't sure I'd ever do another marathon and now I'm about 90% sure we will be signing up for Dopey. It's a sickness.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Seriously!  Does Disney drug us in some way?  Two days ago I wasn't sure I'd ever do another marathon and now I'm about 90% sure we will be signing up for Dopey. It's a sickness.


I was 100% sure after I finished the marathon. I know it was rough for you but it was the best race I've ever done and can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Keels

Fine, @FFigawi - I'll do the 10K.


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> Fine, @FFigawi - I'll do the 10K.



And...  ?


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Fine, @FFigawi - I'll do the 10K.



PR, baby!


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> And...  ?



I hate it when all y'all gang up on me!!!!!


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> PR, baby!



Listen, pal ...


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> I hate it when all y'all gang up on me!!!!!



No you don't!


----------



## Nole95

Goofed98 said:


> Did anyone else notice that the current event page for the 2018 marathon weekend mentions the 20th anniversary of the half as well as the 25th of the marathon?



Looks like they have now removed the references to a 20th half.  I guess they are just going to act like this year happened and focus on the 25th Marathon next year.


----------



## rteetz

Nole95 said:


> Looks like they have now removed the references to a 20th half.  I guess they are just going to act like this year happened and focus on the 25th Marathon next year.


I'm surprised they don't mention the 25th 5K or 5th 10K.


----------



## Chaitali

Joining in as I'm hoping to do the 2018 full marathon as my first!


----------



## alexksmith

I'm planning on doing the dopey next year again as well. The makeshift half was fun, but it still wasn't quite the same. I didn't have any trouble signing up for the Dopey this year, but you all have me nervous about signing up for this year. I've heard some folks mention that you can sign up early through a travel agent or something? Any idea how that works?


----------



## SunDial

Keels said:


> Fine, @FFigawi - I'll do the 10K.





Keels said:


> I hate it when all y'all gang up on me!!!!!



In my best auctioneer's voice...

Do I hear a 15K, 15, 15, 15K
How about a 15K
And we have 15K. 
Now a half. Who is with me on a half, half, half,
Come on folks it is only 13.1 miles
Let me hear it for a half....and we have a half
Now who will do a full, yes folks a full
How about it. Do I hear a full, full, full,
Full going once
Full going twice
And DONE.  Dopey  number 3 is going to @Keels 

the next item up on the to do list is

Olympic Triathlon...
Who will do this......


----------



## Keels

SunDial said:


> In my best auctioneer's voice...
> 
> Do I hear a 15K, 15, 15, 15K
> How about a 15K
> And we have 15K.
> Now a half. Who is with me on a half, half, half,
> Come on folks it is only 13.1 miles
> Let me hear it for a half....and we have a half
> Now who will do a full, yes folks a full
> How about it. Do I hear a full, full, full,
> Full going once
> Full going twice
> And DONE.  Dopey  number 3 is going to @Keels
> 
> the next item up on the to do list is
> 
> Olympic Triathlon...
> Who will do this......



I hate all of you.


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> I was looking at the pricing for next year and it seems they finally jumped up the 5K to $80.


Gotta pay for the metal medals somehow.


----------



## bellanotte10

Keels said:


> I hate all of you.


you love us. don't lie.


----------



## ANIM8R

rteetz said:


> I'm surprised they don't mention the 25th 5K or 5th 10K.



Maybe "out of an abundance of caution" they're cancelling one of them?



It's a joke - honest!


----------



## team weasel

C'mon, Keels...you keep us all motivated.  Now put your Dopey drawers on, and get on it!


----------



## derekleigh

rteetz said:


> I'm surprised they don't mention the 25th 5K or 5th 10K.



I'm surprised about this too. I figured it would be good marketing to have a bunch of anniversary races.

Now on a more technical sense, 2018 should be the 25th anniversary of the Marathon and 5K; the 5th anniversary of the 10K, and the 20th anniversary of the half. 2019 should be the 5th anniversary of Dopey and 2020 for the 15th anniversary of Goofy.


----------



## camaker

derekleigh said:


> I'm surprised about this too. I figured it would be good marketing to have a bunch of anniversary races.
> 
> Now on a more technical sense, 2018 should be the 25th anniversary of the Marathon and 5K; the 5th anniversary of the 10K, and the 20th anniversary of the half. 2019 should be the 5th anniversary of Dopey and 2020 for the 15th anniversary of Goofy.



Once you give out the medals for the races this year and the challenges, I don't think you can go back and say they "don't count" from an anniversary perspective.  Plus, from a tracking standpoint it would be very difficult to keep track of new anniversaries down the road.  It becomes no longer simply adding 5, 10, 15, etc to the inaugural year.  You have to remember and track that separately somehow and RunDisney has trouble with the simple things already...

In my mind, once a race has been scheduled, sold, set up, etc, it should count from an anniversary standpoint.  It was not run due to inclement weather, but you've still got all those "20th" anniversary medals out there on the street.  You can't have two sets of "20th" anniversary medals.  Otherwise, it just gets to be too complicated.  For example, should Wine & Dine now be offset a year on an anniversary basis because its "half of a half" was technically not a running of the half marathon?  Throw in another shortened race or a cancellation in a subsequent year with this precedent and it gets really hairy to track.  I say keep it simple and roll on.


----------



## team weasel

Emailed for my deferral this morning.  Hoping for a painless process.


----------



## PrincessV

Pretty sure I'm aiming for at least the 10K and marathon - still considering the 5K, too...


----------



## mbwhitti

I'm going for Dopey #2 in 2018! I've already started mapping out resorts and ADRs... take my money Disney...just take it all!


----------



## FFigawi

mbwhitti said:


> I'm going for Dopey #2 in 2018! I've already started mapping out resorts and ADRs... take my money Disney...just take it all!



I vote for Poly or Contemporary next time around.


----------



## dburg30

I have some unfinished business after messing up this Dopey... 2018, watch out...


----------



## mbwhitti

FFigawi said:


> I vote for Poly or Contemporary next time around.



I'm thinking first two nights (Wed and Thurs) at BCV and BWV, then a switch to Poly for three nights (Fri, Sat, Sun). I need more Magic Kingdom, Wishes, and Ohana in my life for the next trip... plus monorail for the half and full.


----------



## FFigawi

mbwhitti said:


> I'm thinking first two nights (Wed and Thurs) at BCV and BWV, then a switch to Poly for three nights (Fri, Sat, Sun). I need more Magic Kingdom, Wishes, and Ohana in my life for the next trip... plus monorail for the half and full.



We'll need the monorail if the @Keels Kar Kompany isn't operating on race morning.


----------



## mbwhitti

FFigawi said:


> We'll need the monorail if the @Keels Kar Kompany isn't operating on race morning.



I hear she can be bribed with Cava margaritas..


----------



## FFigawi

mbwhitti said:


> I hear she can be bribed with Cava margaritas..



Can't we all....


----------



## mbwhitti

FFigawi said:


> Can't we all....



So true... so true.  If we are at Poly...easy access to Dole Whips and tiki drinks!


----------



## regul8ter18

We are already booked at the Yacht Club.  Now we just need to get into the races we want.


----------



## mbwhitti

regul8ter18 said:


> We are already booked at the Yacht Club.  Now we just need to get into the races we want.



Did you book through a TA?


----------



## regul8ter18

mbwhitti said:


> Did you book through a TA?



We booked straight through Disney.  Right now it is a room only and I will change that to a package when they are  available.  I didn't realize that they changed room booking requirements from 11 months out to 499 day out.


----------



## mbwhitti

regul8ter18 said:


> We booked straight through Disney.  Right now it is a room only and I will change that to a package when they are  available.  I didn't realize that they changed room booking requirements from 11 months out to 499 day out.



Well I just learned something new. Good to know. I thought it was 11 months also.


----------



## rteetz

regul8ter18 said:


> We booked straight through Disney.  Right now it is a room only and I will change that to a package when they are  available.  I didn't realize that they changed room booking requirements from 11 months out to 499 day out.





mbwhitti said:


> Well I just learned something new. Good to know. I thought it was 11 months also.



It's been 499 days for at least a couple years now. Packages obviously cannot be booked that far out but room only can and only over the phone. You cannot book 499 days out for room only online.


----------



## regul8ter18

mbwhitti said:


> Well I just learned something new. Good to know. I thought it was 11 months also.


I read on the 17 marathon thread that someone had already booked their room and had a little panic attack knowing that the hotels that we wanted to stay at fill pretty quickly.  We wanted to stay at either the beach or yacht so that my mom could walk out and walk back inside.


----------



## rteetz

regul8ter18 said:


> I read on the 17 marathon thread that someone had already booked their room and had a little panic attack knowing that the hotels that we wanted to stay at fill pretty quickly.  We wanted to stay at either the beach or yacht so that my mom could walk out and walk back inside.


Many are already booking packages with runDisney or other agencies that include race registration.


----------



## ChipNDale86

Thinking about doing Dopey in '18. With all the recent chatter about resorts I was wondering what people thought about which are the best resorts to stay at for the marathon weekend. We are  DVC members so I was thinking of Boardwalk or Beach Club since they're close to EPCOT and most of the races seem to start there. 

Our home resort is the Poly though so we can book that in about a month.


----------



## mbwhitti

ChipNDale86 said:


> Thinking about doing Dopey in '18. With all the recent chatter about resorts I was wondering what people thought about which are the best resorts to stay at for the marathon weekend. We are  DVC members so I was thinking of Boardwalk or Beach Club since they're close to EPCOT and most of the races seem to start there.
> 
> Our home resort is the Poly though so we can book that in about a month.



LOVED Beach club for the marathon this year but we drove (but we, I mean @Keels was kind enough to haul our lazy wanna sleep late selves to the start) then I took bus back (nice warm ride while I took a little cat nap). I would not recommend walking back to Beach Club or Boardwalk though Epcot on Marathon day. It took DH and my mom almost an hour to get from Soarin' to Beach Club due to traffic control for runners. I don't have any experience with the monorail resorts for a race but hoping to try it out in 2018.  We are big Epcot and DHS fans so Beach club made it easy to do quick park trips during the day.


----------



## PCFriar80

ChipNDale86 said:


> Thinking about doing Dopey in '18. With all the recent chatter about resorts I was wondering what people thought about which are the best resorts to stay at for the marathon weekend. We are  DVC members so I was thinking of Boardwalk or Beach Club since they're close to EPCOT and most of the races seem to start there.
> 
> Our home resort is the Poly though so we can book that in about a month.



I would book Poly at the 11 month window and then check back on availability for BCV and BWV at the 7 month window.  BCV might be tough since their are fewer rooms compounded by check-in dates overlapping with the already established holiday crowds.  Better chance for BWV due to it's size.  Nonetheless, the EPCOT resorts are fun to be at for race weekend but if you had to have a fallback the Poly's not bad!


----------



## rteetz

ChipNDale86 said:


> Thinking about doing Dopey in '18. With all the recent chatter about resorts I was wondering what people thought about which are the best resorts to stay at for the marathon weekend. We are  DVC members so I was thinking of Boardwalk or Beach Club since they're close to EPCOT and most of the races seem to start there.
> 
> Our home resort is the Poly though so we can book that in about a month.


I stayed at Beach Club in 2016 and loved it.


----------



## SunDial

Just learned something new too about the 499 days


----------



## ChipNDale86

Thanks everyone! I'll probably go ahead and try to book Poly 11 months out and then switch to Boardwalk/Beach Club depending on availability. I've never stayed at an Epcot resort so definitely want to try one out!


----------



## dmetcalfrn

I'm in for 2018. Deciding on which race and resort...


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> We'll need the monorail if the @Keels Kar Kompany isn't operating on race morning.





mbwhitti said:


> I hear she can be bribed with Cava margaritas..





FFigawi said:


> Can't we all....





mbwhitti said:


> So true... so true.  If we are at Poly...easy access to Dole Whips and tiki drinks!




Y'all know I can read, right?


----------



## surfde22

Keels said:


> Y'all know I can read, right?



I'm not sure they do know that.


----------



## derekleigh

Q


camaker said:


> Once you give out the medals for the races this year and the challenges, I don't think you can go back and say they "don't count" from an anniversary perspective.  Plus, from a tracking standpoint it would be very difficult to keep track of new anniversaries down the road.  It becomes no longer simply adding 5, 10, 15, etc to the inaugural year.  You have to remember and track that separately somehow and RunDisney has trouble with the simple things already...
> 
> In my mind, once a race has been scheduled, sold, set up, etc, it should count from an anniversary standpoint.  It was not run due to inclement weather, but you've still got all those "20th" anniversary medals out there on the street.  You can't have two sets of "20th" anniversary medals.  Otherwise, it just gets to be too complicated.  For example, should Wine & Dine now be offset a year on an anniversary basis because its "half of a half" was technically not a running of the half marathon?  Throw in another shortened race or a cancellation in a subsequent year with this precedent and it gets really hairy to track.  I say keep it simple and roll on.




I understand. But please note I wasn't trying to imply i think rD SHOULD refer it as how I laid it out in my original post. It was just a fun little scenario I thought would be cool to see and from a technical (not necessarily actual) standpoint. I know rD will roll on as if nothing happen, which is the easiest route to go.

I respect your stance about a race. In my eyes, the 20th anniversary running on the WDW Half did not officially happen and thus technically Goofy and Dopey did not happen. This is not to say people shouldn't display their medals because if they ran the 13.1 miles, that is their unofficial half marathon.

I do think while unfortunate the half was cancelled, it was rather unique everyone has their own story and course they did the morning of the day the half was to take place. The photos and stories I've seen and read and truly awesome!

Please note, I'm not trying to start an argument.


----------



## Keels

surfde22 said:


> I'm not sure they do know that.



LISTEN. MY RACEDAY UBER BLACK SERVICE WAS EXCELLENT! FIVE STARS!!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> LISTEN. MY RACEDAY UBER BLACK SERVICE WAS EXCELLENT! FIVE STARS!!



I'd give it six stars! Front row, baby!


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> I'd give it six stars! Front row, baby!



Every. Day.


----------



## bellrae

I'm usually an Epcot Resort girl - but would love to stay at Wilderness lodge this time around. Any thoughts from others who had previously stayed there for marathon weekend?


----------



## SheHulk

bellrae said:


> I'm usually an Epcot Resort girl - but would love to stay at Wilderness lodge this time around. Any thoughts from others who had previously stayed there for marathon weekend?


We did in 2015. I thought it was fine but DH was less than thrilled with the wait for spectator buses. He left the room with what he thought would be plenty of time but almost missed me. This year we stayed at Beach Club and it was much less stressful for him.


----------



## bellrae

SheHulk said:


> We did in 2015. I thought it was fine but DH was less than thrilled with the wait for spectator buses. He left the room with what he thought would be plenty of time but almost missed me. This year we stayed at Beach Club and it was much less stressful for him.



Thanks. I must admit buses are part of the reason I am looking for a change. I was at boardwalk for W&D and being the last stop on the Epcot loop meant the buses were often full when they got to us. Also meant post race you had to sit on the bus for a long time through stops at BC, YC, Swan and Dolphin before getting 'home'.


----------



## mbwhitti

Keels said:


> LISTEN. MY RACEDAY UBER BLACK SERVICE WAS EXCELLENT! FIVE STARS!!



I don't know... the driver didn't pipe in my playlist..


----------



## mbwhitti

Jk, best Uber SUV in the greater Orlando area!! 10stars


----------



## camaker

derekleigh said:


> Q
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. But please note I wasn't trying to imply i think rD SHOULD refer it as how I laid it out in my original post. It was just a fun little scenario I thought would be cool to see and from a technical (not necessarily actual) standpoint. I know rD will roll on as if nothing happen, which is the easiest route to go.
> 
> I respect your stance about a race. In my eyes, the 20th anniversary running on the WDW Half did not officially happen and thus technically Goofy and Dopey did not happen. This is not to say people shouldn't display their medals because if they ran the 13.1 miles, that is their unofficial half marathon.
> 
> I do think while unfortunate the half was cancelled, it was rather unique everyone has their own story and course they did the morning of the day the half was to take place. The photos and stories I've seen and read and truly awesome!
> 
> Please note, I'm not trying to start an argument.



I didn't take it as trying to start an argument and I wasn't, either. I just looked at it as a fun debate on "how can/should this weird situation be handled" and took what I thought was the most likely interpretation of the weekend's events moving forward. 

I totally see your point of view on the technicality of whether an anniversary was served. I also feel really weird about my Dopey and find myself rationalizing how I "technically" completed it, but there's definitely a sour taste in my mouth. It might be different if it weren't my first. It's also causing me to change next year's plans from Kessel Run to re-Dopey.


----------



## mrsg00fy

bellrae said:


> Thanks. I must admit buses are part of the reason I am looking for a change. I was at boardwalk for W&D and being the last stop on the Epcot loop meant the buses were often full when they got to us. Also meant post race you had to sit on the bus for a long time through stops at BC, YC, Swan and Dolphin before getting 'home'.




We also were at Boardwalk. I knew from prior race weekends that the boardwalk would be the last stop.  The Swan is the first stop so I usually disembark there and walk over to the boardwalk.


----------



## baxter24

After thinking about it for a few days, I am in for Dopey 2018! My husband blames the Disney cruise we just got back from. Right after the marathon, I knew I would at least be back for the full but it wasn't until we met so many marathon weekend runners on the boat that I turned the corner. The castaway cay challenge was so cool. RunDisney let our group off the boat early and let our group run before anyone else was allowed onto the island. They had character stops for us along the way and at the finish line. I think the best part was running with people who "got it" if that makes sense. It seems like I am always attempting to explain to people why we love Disney and the runDisney races and most don't seem to get it. But it was not the case last weekend and on the boat. Really glad to be apart of threads like these!


----------



## bcarey2k

mrsg00fy said:


> We also were at Boardwalk. I knew from prior race weekends that the boardwalk would be the last stop.  The Swan is the first stop so I usually disembark there and walk over to the boardwalk.



We do the same


----------



## CanadianPaco

I'm in ...10 km and the full marathon!!!


----------



## Keels

Fine. I guess I'll do Dopey again.

AND I'M GOING TO WEAR MY MEDALS EVERY DAY UNTIL I LEAVE.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Fine. I guess I'll do Dopey again.
> 
> AND I'M GOING TO WEAR MY MEDALS EVERY DAY UNTIL I LEAVE.


I think we all are going to wear our medals until we leave.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Fine. I guess I'll do Dopey again.
> 
> AND I'M GOING TO WEAR MY MEDALS EVERY DAY UNTIL I LEAVE.





rteetz said:


> I think we all are going to wear are medals until we leave.



Me too! Clank, clank, clank.......


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I think we all are going to wear our medals until we leave.



It will be super obnoxious for me since I don't generally head back until two weeks after Marathon Weekend!!!!!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> It will be super obnoxious for me since I don't generally head back until two weeks after Marathon Weekend!!!!!



It's not obnoxious to be proud of your accomplishments. It's obnoxious to belittle them.


----------



## Dave Rolen

Me too. I'm booked at the Contemporary Garden wing but thinking of moving to the Poly or GF. Or maybe.. oh geez.. I don't know.



FFigawi said:


> I vote for Poly or Contemporary next time around.


----------



## Keels

Most definitely going Contemporary then, right @FFigawi?


----------



## Dave Rolen

rteetz said:


> I think we all are going to wear our medals until we leave.



Maybe not all of us.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Most definitely going Contemporary then, right @FFigawi?



It also has easy access to Trader Sam's


----------



## rteetz

All you guys talking about deluxes. I'll probably be at a value this time since it will most likely be a solo trip for me.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> It also has easy access to Trader Sam's



I'm listening ...

They know me so well at Hurricane Hannah's and Martha's Vineyard though!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> All you guys talking about deluxes. I'll probably be at a value this time since it will most likely be a solo trip for me.



Solo? All the more reason to splurge


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Solo? All the more reason to splurge


Yes but I'm also in college so I don't have a huge budget...


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Yes but I'm also in college so I don't have a huge budget...



There is that. Takes a lot of ramen to save up for a Disney trip.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> There is that. Takes a lot of ramen to save up for a Disney trip.



Mmmmmmmm ... ramen.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> There is that. Takes a lot of ramen to save up for a Disney trip.


I guess I could live on ramen for a year....


----------



## croach

Poly is first stop for buses, Contemporary is last(subject to change of course). Just something to thing about. Plus Poly has three bars.


----------



## rteetz

And the bar talk... I'm not 21... the poly has dole whips though, that's a positive.


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> And the bar talk... I'm not 21... the poly has dole whips though, that's a positive.



Lol. Sorry I forget about that. But the dole whips is a major bonus!


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> I guess I could live on ramen for a year....



Ramen and boxed Kraft mac & cheese!


----------



## mbwhitti

I'm cracking up over here. Wearing all my medals. Heck, I ran my 13.1 cancelled half today and wore my medal sitting on the couch! Proud!


----------



## alexksmith

I'll be staying at the boardwalk again for sure. We stayed at Saratoga Springs this time (slightly cheaper rental points), but I didn't like it anywhere near as much. The Boardwalk has been my favorite resort due to its' location. Can't beat walking to both Epcot and Hollywood Studios. Plus Jellyrolls is a ton of fun.


----------



## Momloveshockey

Looking forward to running in our first Disney event.  DH, DS and I are all registered for the 5k.  So glad we found out from our travel agent about the deal where we get to register early with a vacation package booking!  Booked so early that we have to go back at end of Feb. to book plane tickets.  LOL  More time to get psyched for a return to the land of the Mouse!  Can anyone tell me A) How do we get from our resort (CBR) to the Sports Complex for Bib pickup?     B) What do the shirts look like?


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> All you guys talking about deluxes. I'll probably be at a value this time since it will most likely be a solo trip for me.


Don't worry, we do value, you can slum with us, hahaha!.  We've been very happy the last 2 trips with All-Star Sports, not dirty at all & buses have been great!  We are hardly in the room anyway.  We prefer POP but it's just worked out better savings to do Sports lately.  I figure it's money saved for more RunDisney races & merch!


----------



## croach

Momloveshockey said:


> Looking forward to running in our first Disney event.  DH, DS and I are all registered for the 5k.  So glad we found out from our travel agent about the deal where we get to register early with a vacation package booking!  Booked so early that we have to go back at end of Feb. to book plane tickets.  LOL  More time to get psyched for a return to the land of the Mouse!  Can anyone tell me A) How do we get from our resort (CBR) to the Sports Complex for Bib pickup?     B) What do the shirts look like?



There will be will a bus that will take you from CBR to the expo. You can also drive there if you have a car or taxi/uber.


----------



## mbwhitti

FFigawi said:


> It also has easy access to Trader Sam's



Poly also has dole whips... Keels loves dole whips (and so does my Mom!) She so pumped about the 5k and 10K. She went to the gym everyday last week to start her training. I'm hoping for some warm weather for poly pool time!


----------



## Dopey Devon

rteetz said:


> All you guys talking about deluxes. I'll probably be at a value this time since it will most likely be a solo trip for me.



I'm hoping we can afford to stay at AKL but if not we'll go back to All Star Movies. Stayed there for marathon weekend 2018 and it was a breeze! Like others have said more money for merchandise! 

Anyone stayed at AKL for any race weekends? Wouldn't mind your opinion if you have!


----------



## ZellyB

Dopey Devon said:


> I'm hoping we can afford to stay at AKL but if not we'll go back to All Star Movies. Stayed there for marathon weekend 2018 and it was a breeze! Like others have said more money for merchandise!
> 
> Anyone stayed at AKL for any race weekends? Wouldn't mind your opinion if you have!



@DopeyBadger has stayed there I think.


----------



## ZellyB

DH and I spent some time last night trying to decide where we might want to stay. Thinking the time less park time and more time spent relaxing at the resort. We like beach Club a lot but want to try something else next time. I'm thinking Poly but hubby thinking Grand Floridian.


----------



## michigandergirl

My friends and I are definitely going deluxe. There will be 4 of us and we figure we have all year to save up. For the 2016 marathon weekend we stayed at the Beach Club and loved it, but I've always wanted to try the Poly...and I've never had a dole whip...


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> DH and I spent some time last night trying to decide where we might want to stay. Thinking the time less park time and more time spent relaxing at the resort. We like beach Club a lot but want to try something else next time. I'm thinking Poly but hubby thinking Grand Floridian.


That's a nice upgrade either way!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Momloveshockey said:


> Looking forward to running in our first Disney event.  DH, DS and I are all registered for the 5k.  So glad we found out from our travel agent about the deal where we get to register early with a vacation package booking!  Booked so early that we have to go back at end of Feb. to book plane tickets.  LOL  More time to get psyched for a return to the land of the Mouse!  Can anyone tell me A) How do we get from our resort (CBR) to the Sports Complex for Bib pickup?     B) What do the shirts look like?


Can you tell me more about booking with a TA early to secure your spot? I can't find it on the RD site.


----------



## rteetz

Well it is Sunday and Sunday's are for Disney (and football right now Go Pack Go!). Thanks to @lhermiston and @FFigawi for the nomination for this new job.

Today's Disney Question for everyone:

How many times have you been to Walt Disney World and when was your first trip?

My answer, I have been 9 times. My first trip I was 8 months old (1999) and don't remember anything of course.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I have no idea how many times we have been - dozens, to be sure. I cannot remember a time when I wasn't going, so no idea when it began. Maybe that is why WDW is so special to me - nostalgia. The memories associated are countless, and touching.


----------



## Keels

mbwhitti said:


> Poly also has dole whips... Keels loves dole whips (and so does my Mom!) She so pumped about the 5k and 10K. She went to the gym everyday last week to start her training. I'm hoping for some warm weather for poly pool time!



Mr. Keels has spoken ... and it's probably going to be Beach Club again because 1) lets be honest - he's paying for it and 2) he wants to be close to ESPN and the brewery for beers and football on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Well it is Sunday and Sunday's are for Disney (and football right now Go Pack Go!). Thanks to @lhermiston and @FFigawi for the nomination for this new job.
> 
> Today's Disney Question for everyone:
> 
> How many times have you been to Walt Disney World and when was your first trip?
> 
> My answer, I have been 9 times. My first trip I was 8 months old (1999) and don't remember anything of course.



Without sounding glib or humble-braggy, I would definitely say it's easily in the thousands - if we're counting days and not "trips" since I lived here for so long.

I started working at Magic Kingdom as a seasonal child performer for parades and stage shows at 12 (1993 - yikes, I'm old), and then worked part-time/full-time (38 hours a week) in Magic Kingdom entertainment from 1996-2001. And I still come back multiple times a year (in some cases for weeks at a time), since I moved to Texas in 2002. 

My first trip was 1989 when we moved to Orlando. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea was my "favorite" ride, mostly because it scared the crap out of my younger brother and I liked torturing him.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Without sounding glib or humble-braggy, I would definitely say it's easily in the thousands - if we're counting days and not "trips" since I lived here for so long.
> 
> I started working at Magic Kingdom as a seasonal child performer for parades and stage shows at 12 (1993 - yikes, I'm old), and then worked part-time/full-time (38 hours a week) in Magic Kingdom entertainment from 1996-2001. And I still come back multiple times a year (in some cases for weeks at a time), since I moved to Texas in 2002.
> 
> My first trip was 1989 when we moved to Orlando. *20,000 Leagues Under the Sea was my "favorite" ride, mostly because it scared the crap out of my younger brother and I liked torturing him.*


That's really funny. 

What did you all do in MK entertainment?


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

rteetz said:


> Well it is Sunday and Sunday's are for Disney (and football right now Go Pack Go!). Thanks to @lhermiston and @FFigawi for the nomination for this new job.
> 
> Today's Disney Question for everyone:
> 
> How many times have you been to Walt Disney World and when was your first trip?
> 
> My answer, I have been 9 times. My first trip I was 8 months old (1999) and don't remember anything of course.


Go Pack Go for sure!! Ready to watch the game over here - hoping for a good one regardless of the outcome. 

To answer your question, I've lost count of my exact number of trips to Disney World, but it's a lot (it's got to be in the 20s). It was easy back when we first started going, because we went every other year, but as I've gotten older, we've started going more often (the opposite of what we expected when my sisters and I were kids!). My first trip was in 1991 when  I was 3, going on 4. I do know my exact number of Disneyland trips, though - that's easy (it would be 1, haha - hoping to go back sometime soon!)


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> Without sounding glib or humble-braggy, I would definitely say it's easily in the thousands - if we're counting days and not "trips" since I lived here for so long.
> 
> I started working at Magic Kingdom as a seasonal child performer for parades and stage shows at 12 (1993 - yikes, I'm old), and then worked part-time/full-time (38 hours a week) in Magic Kingdom entertainment from 1996-2001. And I still come back multiple times a year (in some cases for weeks at a time), since I moved to Texas in 2002.
> 
> My first trip was 1989 when we moved to Orlando. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea was my "favorite" ride, mostly because it scared the crap out of my younger brother and I liked torturing him.



Oh, please. I graduated from college in 1992. I must have one foot in the grave on the @Keels scale of old!  

As for the question of the day, my first trip was in 1993 for my first honeymoon. Hey, maybe I saw @Keels perform!  Since that trip, I've probably been about 2 dozen times, give or take a few.


----------



## alexksmith

rteetz said:


> Well it is Sunday and Sunday's are for Disney (and football right now Go Pack Go!). Thanks to @lhermiston and @FFigawi for the nomination for this new job.
> 
> Today's Disney Question for everyone:
> 
> How many times have you been to Walt Disney World and when was your first trip?



Well it depends on how I count. I went 3 times as a kid with my family (baby, toddler, 16). I hadn't gone back for a long time, and then I got married. My wife is a massive Disney fan and we've been 12 times since. We don't even live in Florida but we still utilize the annual pass. So my first trip was 1989 I think, but I sort of count my first trip on this current run as 2008.


----------



## mbwhitti

rteetz said:


> Well it is Sunday and Sunday's are for Disney (and football right now Go Pack Go!). Thanks to @lhermiston and @FFigawi for the nomination for this new job.
> 
> Today's Disney Question for everyone:
> 
> How many times have you been to Walt Disney World and when was your first trip?
> 
> My answer, I have been 9 times. My first trip I was 8 months old (1999) and don't remember anything of course.



I've visited the world 13 times!! (1 trip was for football but I squeezed in 2/3 of a day).  First trip was when I was 21 with boyfriend at the time and his family.  I have two older brothers and my mom would always say that we would go to Disney World as a family when I was old enough to remember it.... needless to say that never happened.


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> Well it is Sunday and Sunday's are for Disney (and football right now Go Pack Go!). Thanks to @lhermiston and @FFigawi for the nomination for this new job.
> 
> Today's Disney Question for everyone:
> 
> How many times have you been to Walt Disney World and when was your first trip?
> 
> My answer, I have been 9 times. My first trip I was 8 months old (1999) and don't remember anything of course.



You mean I have to math this early on a Sunday???

Ummm....First trip 1980 then 1982, 1995, 1996, 1997,1998,1999,2000,2002,2003,2004,2005,2007,2010,2013,2015 so 16X I was 7 on my first trip.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Well it is Sunday and Sunday's are for Disney (and football right now Go Pack Go!). Thanks to @lhermiston and @FFigawi for the nomination for this new job.
> 
> Today's Disney Question for everyone:
> 
> How many times have you been to Walt Disney World and when was your first trip?
> 
> My answer, I have been 9 times. My first trip I was 8 months old (1999) and don't remember anything of course.




I went three times as a kid. Twice in the early 90's where we visited MK, Epcot, and MGM Studios and then went on a cruise and once in the late-90's where we spent about a half a day at AK.

Took a long hiatus until running the 2012 WDW Half Marathon. This was my sixth Marathon Weekend trip and we also had a family trip in 2014. So I guess I'm at 10.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> Well it is Sunday and Sunday's are for Disney (and football right now Go Pack Go!). Thanks to @lhermiston and @FFigawi for the nomination for this new job.
> 
> Today's Disney Question for everyone:
> 
> How many times have you been to Walt Disney World and when was your first trip?
> 
> My answer, I have been 9 times. My first trip I was 8 months old (1999) and don't remember anything of course.



Hmmm first time was with my parents when I was in high school so probably 1981 or so. I think I've been 8 times now. 



camaker said:


> Oh, please. I graduated from college in 1992. I must have one foot in the grave on the @Keels scale of old!
> 
> As for the question of the day, my first trip was in 1993 for my first honeymoon. Hey, maybe I saw @Keels perform!  Since that trip, I've probably been about 2 dozen times, give or take a few.



Now I'm feeling really old. I graduated college in 1987!!


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Well it is Sunday and Sunday's are for Disney (and football right now Go Pack Go!). Thanks to @lhermiston and @FFigawi for the nomination for this new job.
> 
> Today's Disney Question for everyone:
> 
> How many times have you been to Walt Disney World and when was your first trip?
> 
> My answer, I have been 9 times. My first trip I was 8 months old (1999) and don't remember anything of course.



Congratulations on the nomination and new job!  I guess your inauguration is 6 days ahead of the one on Friday?


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> Well it is Sunday and Sunday's are for Disney (and football right now Go Pack Go!). Thanks to @lhermiston and @FFigawi for the nomination for this new job.
> 
> Today's Disney Question for everyone:
> 
> How many times have you been to Walt Disney World and when was your first trip?
> 
> My answer, I have been 9 times. My first trip I was 8 months old (1999) and don't remember anything of course.



I would guess I've been 8 or 9 times. Three of those were marathon weekends. First trip was when I was probably around 11 years old. My sister was in a high school music group and they went to WDW to perform. Not much recollection of it unfortunately except the long bus ride from West Virginia and dropping a piece of glassware I bought for my Mom. 

Bonus answer: I've been to Disneyland twice - both times to run.


----------



## PCFriar80

camaker said:


> Oh, please. I graduated from college in 1992. I must have one foot in the grave on the @Keels scale of old!
> 
> Yikes! I must be dead then.  I graduated college in 1980.  I think that was before coed dorms?
> 
> I've been to WDW just over 80 times with the first trip to the Yacht Club in 1996.  Proud DVC owners with BCV as our home resort.


----------



## lahobbs4

Dopey Devon said:


> I'm hoping we can afford to stay at AKL but if not we'll go back to All Star Movies. Stayed there for marathon weekend 2018 and it was a breeze! Like others have said more money for merchandise!
> 
> Anyone stayed at AKL for any race weekends? Wouldn't mind your opinion if you have!



That's where we stayed last weekend! It worked great for the marathon weekend, in my opinion. You don't share a bus with anyone! The food options there outweigh everything to me, though. That being said, we are trying for Beach Club in 2018. We like the option of being closer to Epcot (our fave) for our adults-only trips and have stayed at AKL 4 times.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Well it is Sunday and Sunday's are for Disney (and football right now Go Pack Go!). Thanks to @lhermiston and @FFigawi for the nomination for this new job.
> 
> Today's Disney Question for everyone:
> 
> How many times have you been to Walt Disney World and when was your first trip?



My first trip was is 1975 (76?). We went to Tampa to visit relatives and came to Disney for a few days too. I don't remember much about Disney, but I have clear memories of being taught by my aunt how to cook fried chicken in a cast iron pan well seasoned for more than 30 years.


----------



## michigandergirl

I have been to Disney World a total of 6 times; I went 3 times as a kid (ages 3, 11, & 15), as an adult we've been twice as a family (2009 & 2013), and I went once with friends in 2016 for marathon weekend.

I have two Disney trips planned in the next 12 months though!!! Taking the family for spring break in April and of course Dopey 2018 with friends in January.


----------



## jmasgat

bellrae said:


> I'm usually an Epcot Resort girl - but would love to stay at Wilderness lodge this time around. Any thoughts from others who had previously stayed there for marathon weekend?



I stayed there for my first half in 2009. Can't really comment on transportation (because I'm sure it's changed and of course, I forget!) One comment though re:room location: I like the rooms at the "stub end" of the corridors--the ones that overlook the lake.  The only down side is that every night the Electrical Water Pageant" goes off at around 9:30.  It is hard not to hear!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dopey Devon said:


> I'm hoping we can afford to stay at AKL but if not we'll go back to All Star Movies. Stayed there for marathon weekend 2018 and it was a breeze! Like others have said more money for merchandise!
> 
> Anyone stayed at AKL for any race weekends? Wouldn't mind your opinion if you have!



I've stayed at AKL for the past two race weekends.  I think the only thing that bothered me was the lack of good space to run during the time leading up to the races.  I just did some parking lot running with a 0.4 mile out and back several times.  The walk to the room can be a beast though too from the bus depot depending on how far away your room is, but it is all indoors.

But it's beautiful, has an easy bus ride to most places since it doesn't share, and I've had no real issues with race transportation.  They usually have a pretty short line back to the resort from the race which is nice too.

Anything else you'd like to know?


----------



## JClimacus

rteetz said:


> Well it is Sunday and Sunday's are for Disney (and football right now Go Pack Go!). Thanks to @lhermiston and @FFigawi for the nomination for this new job.
> 
> Today's Disney Question for everyone:
> 
> How many times have you been to Walt Disney World and when was your first trip?
> 
> My answer, I have been 9 times. My first trip I was 8 months old (1999) and don't remember anything of course.



First time was 1978, when my Dad had a business trip to Florida in August. We drove to Florida from New York in a rented station wagon that had air conditioning (something we had not experienced before). Those were the days when seatbelts were optional and we kids used the back of the station wagon more or less as a rec room. My brother (who was 18, I was 15) bought a CB radio and installed it in the car for the trip. One of my favorite memories is my brother taking the wheel one evening, with me in the passenger seat alongside and everyone else asleep. We drove through several states "breaker one-nineing" various truckers. It was a coming-of-age moment for my brother and me, being trusted with the driving and navigation for several hours, my parents confident enough in us to sack out.

I remember at MK you bought a book of paper tickets of different colors; the colors designated the level of ride they got you on, e.g. Space Mountain and Pirates of the Caribbean were one color and Mr. Toad's Wild Ride another. The park was not crowded at night in August, and about 10:00 pm the cast members just started waving us on the rides without tickets. One classic memory: My brother spotted a girl he was sweet on from back home (what are the odds), but ended up being too chicken to talk to her!

I didn't go back until 2011, with my own family, now teenagers like I was back in 78. What a change! No more paper tickets, that's for sure. We stayed off property in 78 and only were there one day, and this time I wanted to do Disney right so I went whole hog and stayed at the Yacht Club for the better part of a week. I knew nothing about runDisney on that 2011 trip, only hearing about in early 2014. The Disney Marathon sounded so cool I had to run it, so I trained that year and ran it in 2015. I wanted to go back for another race but wasn't interested in a solo trip, so two of my kids trained for the half and I ran the Goofy. Maybe we'll do it again depending a familial interest... I'm a lot more interested in Disney than anyone else in my family.


----------



## rteetz

JClimacus said:


> I remember at MK you bought a book of paper tickets of different colors; the colors designated the level of ride they got you on, e.g. Space Mountain and Pirates of the Caribbean were one color and Mr. Toad's Wild Ride another. The park was not crowded at night in August, and about 10:00 pm the cast members just started waving us on the rides without tickets. One classic memory: My brother spotted a girl he was sweet on from back home (what are the odds), but ended up being too chicken to talk to her!


Ah yes the old E-ticket books. A through E were the levels. E being the highest level attractions and A being the lowest. Many to this day still rate attractions that way including Disney imagineers themselves.


----------



## Dopey Devon

rteetz said:


> Well it is Sunday and Sunday's are for Disney (and football right now Go Pack Go!). Thanks to @lhermiston and @FFigawi for the nomination for this new job.
> 
> Today's Disney Question for everyone:
> 
> How many times have you been to Walt Disney World and when was your first trip?
> 
> My answer, I have been 9 times. My first trip I was 8 months old (1999) and don't remember anything of course.



Without sounding a bit....I don't actually know how many times I've been. When I was younger we used to come to the states about 5/6 times a year and would always go to Disney at some point in the holidays. The first time we went (and stayed on property at Dixie Landings) was when I was 5, so 1996. This is probably the first year I'll only get over to the states once.....and its for Dark Side #priorities


----------



## baxter24

My first trip was when I was four years old in 1987. I have lost count as to how many times I have been. Thinking it is in the high teens at least. The funniest thing about my first trip was that I apparently hated it! Or I was at least scared of every single ride (according to my parents) except the tea cups and It's a Small World.


----------



## Dopey Devon

lahobbs4 said:


> That's where we stayed last weekend! It worked great for the marathon weekend, in my opinion. You don't share a bus with anyone! The food options there outweigh everything to me, though. That being said, we are trying for Beach Club in 2018. We like the option of being closer to Epcot (our fave) for our adults-only trips and have stayed at AKL 4 times.



Thanks for this! We've eaten at Boma a few times and love it and heard good stuff about the other restaurants too. I was wondering about the bus situation as we would be relying on that for the mornings but thats sounds ideal!


----------



## Dopey Devon

DopeyBadger said:


> I've stayed at AKL for the past two race weekends.  I think the only thing that bothered me was the lack of good space to run during the time leading up to the races.  I just did some parking lot running with a 0.4 mile out and back several times.  The walk to the room can be a beast though too from the bus depot depending on how far away your room is, but it is all indoors.
> 
> But it's beautiful, has an easy bus ride to most places since it doesn't share, and I've had no real issues with race transportation.  They usually have a pretty short line back to the resort from the race which is nice too.
> 
> Anything else you'd like to know?



We would be arriving Expo day and staying the day after the marathon so finding race routes wouldn't be a problem for us, but thanks for the heads up. We were the furthest away from the main building when staying at All Star Movies and the walk to and from wasn't an issue for me - apart from straight after the marathon! Felt it loosened the legs a little. The only concern I had was with the buses for it being a bit away from Epcot but not sharing with other resorts does help. 

Really just hoping we get signed up...starting to get a wee bit nervous


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

rteetz said:


> Well it is Sunday and Sunday's are for Disney (and football right now Go Pack Go!). Thanks to @lhermiston and @FFigawi for the nomination for this new job.
> 
> Today's Disney Question for everyone:
> 
> How many times have you been to Walt Disney World and when was your first trip?
> 
> My answer, I have been 9 times. My first trip I was 8 months old (1999) and don't remember anything of course.



First time was, I think, 1988 or so.  Only went to Epcot. 
Total?  88, 96, 97, 01, 03, 06, 09, 10, 11, 15, 16= 11


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dopey Devon said:


> We would be arriving Expo day and staying the day after the marathon so finding race routes wouldn't be a problem for us, but thanks for the heads up. We were the furthest away from the main building when staying at All Star Movies and the walk to and from wasn't an issue for me - apart from straight after the marathon! Felt it loosened the legs a little. The only concern I had was with the buses for it being a bit away from Epcot but not sharing with other resorts does help.
> 
> Really just hoping we get signed up...starting to get a wee bit nervous



I was on the first race bus each morning and it was maybe 1/4 full when it left.  We had no traffic and arrived at EPCOT in about 15 minutes from leaving AKL.  Never had an issue when coming back either.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Adding another GO PACK!!! Been to the World 4 times, first in 1987! However I have 3 more trips in the planning stage for the next 18 months so that's pretty cool


----------



## mrsg00fy

rteetz said:


> Well it is Sunday and Sunday's are for Disney (and football right now Go Pack Go!). Thanks to @lhermiston and @FFigawi for the nomination for this new job.
> 
> Today's Disney Question for everyone:
> 
> How many times have you been to Walt Disney World and when was your first trip?
> 
> My answer, I have been 9 times. My first trip I was 8 months old (1999) and don't remember anything of course.




I first went to Disney World when I was a newly wed 24 year old.   I have not kept track of the number of visits, but I would estimate it at about 50 trips at this point.
We finally bought into DVC about 6 years ago and that has changed the nature of and pace of our trips.  Before that, we would time it to go during free dining (back when it was actually a good value) and we went during Jersey week for many years.  About half of the trips were offsite. It is only in recent years since we own DVC that we stay in the "deluxe" resorts.


----------



## drummerwife

First trip to WDW was '78 and I was 16.  I've been approximately 50 times since. 
However, my first trip to DL was '63 and I was 2. Yikes I'm old!


----------



## Momloveshockey

Simba's Girl said:


> Can you tell me more about booking with a TA early to secure your spot? I can't find it on the RD site.


It was a deal that went from Jan 4-Jan 14....we could register for the race as long as we booked our room and tickets, etc... so we did. Now we just need to book plane tickets but it's too soon. They'll only be out around end of Feb.


----------



## Momloveshockey

croach said:


> There will be will a bus that will take you from CBR to the expo. You can also drive there if you have a car or taxi/uber.


Ok. We won't have a car. We are only renting one for two days to go to Universal early on trip. The 3rd will be a relax day, go to Expo and then hang at resort. So Bus...same kind as the ones to go to the parks?


----------



## drummerwife

Momloveshockey said:


> Ok. We won't have a car. We are only renting one for two days to go to Universal early on trip. The 3rd will be a relax day, go to Expo and then hang at resort. So Bus...same kind as the ones to go to the parks?


No. The buses for the expo and races are like the ME buses. I think the drivers are all Mears drivers.


----------



## PCFriar80

Momloveshockey said:


> Ok. We won't have a car. We are only renting one for two days to go to Universal early on trip. The 3rd will be a relax day, go to Expo and then hang at resort. So Bus...same kind as the ones to go to the parks?



Different type buses for Expo and race days.  Mears or DME type Motor Coaches that will have numbered placards on the front windshield.  I believe CBR was #8 this year.  Also note that if you're going on the first day of the Expo it was crazy for the first few hours with crowds and lines.  You may want to go later in the day or if you're not running the 5K or Dopey challenge go on Thursday the 4th.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

The 2018 prices are out on the runDisney site! $560 for Dopey.


----------



## ZellyB

nervous1sttimer said:


> The 2018 prices are out on the runDisney site! $560 for Dopey.



Man that's gonna be hard to pull the trigger on that come February.  We're still recovering from this trip financially.


----------



## rteetz

I just gotta say it Go Pack Go!


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> I just gotta say it Go Pack Go!



That was a heck of a game.  
I'm a nervous wreck waiting now for the Chiefs/Steelers game.  Go Chiefs Kingdom!!


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> That was a heck of a game.
> I'm a nervous wreck waiting now for the Chiefs/Steelers game.  Go Chiefs Kingdom!!


My heart was pounding more during that game than it was during the marathon and riding tower of terror combined. Good luck to your chiefs!


----------



## drummerwife

ZellyB said:


> That was a heck of a game.
> I'm a nervous wreck waiting now for the Chiefs/Steelers game.  Go Chiefs Kingdom!!


Can't really bring myself to root for the Chiefs (I'm a Raider fan since birth) *but, *I really don't like the Steelers. So, I guess it's go Chiefs!


----------



## BikeFan

I think I'm finally going to bite the bullet and do Dopey.  It's not the distance which scares me, it's the early mornings!   
More importantly, I've managed to prod several of the extended family to join me, and some of them have taken the bait of that 25th Anniversary Mickey Medal.  My wife and my brother-in-law (Mr. "One half marathon and I'm done!" - I got him to run three last year, including a Dumbo Double Dare) are leaning toward the full (their first), along with my brother (Mr. Ironman), and my son, who will make his marathon debut.  Another brother and his wife will be doing the half, along with my 70+ mother and a second sister-in-law.  Finally, a third sister-in-law and a nephew and his wife are still thinking it over . . .  Should be quite a crowd from our clan, and I can't wait.


----------



## camaker

All right. I couldn't stand the suspense any longer. I'm registered for Dopey 2018 through Acclaim!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

rteetz said:


> I just gotta say it Go Pack Go!


What a crazy game! So glad the Packers came out on top after all their playoff heartbreakers lately.



ZellyB said:


> That was a heck of a game.
> I'm a nervous wreck waiting now for the Chiefs/Steelers game.  Go Chiefs Kingdom!!


Good luck to the Chiefs! I can't stand Ben Roethlisberger and the Steelers, so I'm rooting for the Chiefs.



rteetz said:


> My heart was pounding more during that game than it was during the marathon and riding tower of terror combined. Good luck to your chiefs!


Me too! I know it's just a game, but I nearly had a heart attack during Mason Crosby's second attempt at the winning field goal after the timeout. The first one that didn't count was perfect but the second one looked like it was going left before it curved back. I would not have been able to handle overtime. But what a sweet victory.


----------



## Keels

nervous1sttimer said:


> The 2018 prices are out on the runDisney site! $560 for Dopey.



That's not too bad - maybe the same as this year before fees?



rteetz said:


> I just gotta say it Go Pack Go!



I'm from the FW/D but I'm no Cowboys fan ... that said, I LOVE Cowboy Fan tears. LOVE THEM. Jason Garrett is a terrible motivator and in-game coach.



BikeFan said:


> I think I'm finally going to bite the bullet and do Dopey.  It's not the distance which scares me, it's the early mornings!
> More importantly, I've managed to prod several of the extended family to join me, and some of them have taken the bait of that 25th Anniversary Mickey Medal.  My wife and my brother-in-law (Mr. "One half marathon and I'm done!" - I got him to run three last year, including a Dumbo Double Dare) are leaning toward the full (their first), along with my brother (Mr. Ironman), and my son, who will make his marathon debut.  Another brother and his wife will be doing the half, along with my 70+ mother and a second sister-in-law.  Finally, a third sister-in-law and a nephew and his wife are still thinking it over . . .  Should be quite a grow from our clan, and I can't wait.



I love this!!!

My first Dopey was definitely a "family affair" - my mom ran the 5K (her first-ever race!), my husband did the 5 and 10 (and led a spectator group for the full), one bestie came from Texas for the half and full and another bestie came from Mississippi to spectate the half and run the full.

I think it's why Marathon Weekend is my favorite - it really has a unique way of bringing family and friends together for a runcation that's hardly seen anywhere else!


----------



## Baloo in MI

My first visit to Disney World was 2009, since then I have been 6 more times.  But I grew up on the west coast and if I include Disneyland (my first and true love if we are talking Disney Parks) then my first trip was 1974, I went just about once a year through my childhood.  From college on I went at least once a year and for a few years while living in Southern and Central California I went to DL several times each year.  I would guess between the two parks and one visit to Disneyland Paris I have been to a Disney Park for at least 30 trips.  Only three runDisney trips so far though, need to grow that number!


----------



## SunDial

rteetz said:


> Well it is Sunday and Sunday's are for Disney (and football right now Go Pack Go!). Thanks to @lhermiston and @FFigawi for the nomination for this new job.
> 
> Today's Disney Question for everyone:
> 
> How many times have you been to Walt Disney World and when was your first trip?
> 
> My answer, I have been 9 times. My first trip I was 8 months old (1999) and don't remember anything of course.



First trip was atleast 1973.  Was 14 then.   Found a picture of us in parents box of pics.   (I know back in the stone age by @Keels calendar. ).  My number of trips is easily into the hundreds since I live a couple of hours away.  Way back when you could easily see the castle from I-4.  And there was nothing between 192 and the Florida Turnpike on I-4.


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD: Been to Disney probably 50 times since my first trip in 1992 with my 5 month old son and 3 year old daughter (but no DH--he is decidedly non-Disney).  One of my sisters has had DVC since 1993, and a lot of the fun of going there has always been being with family.  I am currently in a "Disney-overload" period--the magic has worn off, and there are many other things to do and places to see.  

That said, I find myself going to Florida Friday cause same sister has a 2 BR condo and somehow I ended up with 9 park days on an old ticket and I found a cheap airfare, so yeah, I'm a hypocrite.


----------



## hauntedcity

mbwhitti said:


> I'm cracking up over here. Wearing all my medals. Heck, I ran my 13.1 cancelled half today and wore my medal sitting on the couch! Proud!



I ran my 13.1 on Saturday, and switched off Donald and Goofy medals for the afternoon. 
Yesterday, the family was sitting around watching Star Wars Rebels, and, you guessed it, I was sporting my Donald medal while sitting on the couch.  Hey-- I finally earned that thing!  I'm gonna show it off!


----------



## mbwhitti

hauntedcity said:


> I ran my 13.1 on Saturday, and switched off Donald and Goofy medals l for the afternoon.
> Yesterday, the family was sitting around watching Star Wars Rebels, and, you guessed it, I was sporting my Donald medal while sitting on the couch.  Hey-- I finally earned that thing!  I'm gonna show it off!




Woooooohooooooo!


----------



## hauntedcity

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney Question for everyone:
> 
> How many times have you been to Walt Disney World and when was your first trip?
> 
> My answer, I have been 9 times. My first trip I was 8 months old (1999) and don't remember anything of course.



I'm a day late, but I'm going to answer anyway!  My first trip was in 1980. I had one more childhood trip, and didn't make it back until the late 90's.  I think I've made up for that, because I pretty much lost count after I hit 2 dozen trips.


----------



## michigandergirl

camaker said:


> All right. I couldn't stand the suspense any longer. I'm registered for Dopey 2018 through Acclaim!



We booked over the weekend too. Excited to run my first Dopey!!


----------



## Baloo in MI

I am so tempted!  Is it a whole package - race registration, tickets, resort; or just the race registration?  How expensive?  Feb 14 can not get here fast enough!


----------



## rteetz

Baloo in MI said:


> I am so tempted!  Is it a whole package - race registration, tickets, resort; or just the race registration?  How expensive?  Feb 14 can not get here fast enough!


Through Acclaim its registration, hotel deposit and minimum two day park ticket I believe.


----------



## Ariel484

Baloo in MI said:


> I am so tempted!  Is it a whole package - race registration, tickets, resort; or just the race registration?  How expensive?  Feb 14 can not get here fast enough!


If you book through a TA for a WDW race you *have* to do hotel and tickets with them - 2 days minimum I think.  They sometimes work with APs but I'm not sure exactly what "working with APs" means so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

We have APs and plan on staying at Bonnet Creek again (my wife loved it), so we are going to have to get bibs the old fashioned way (plan and pray).


----------



## Baloo in MI

BuckeyeBama said:


> We have APs and plan on staying at Bonnet Creek again (my wife loved it), so we are going to have to get bibs the old fashioned way (plan and pray).



How do you like Bonnet Creek? If my family goes again, we will be looking at trading out a week from our vacation club and Bonnet Creek is an option.  Do you still feel like you are in the Disney bubble?  Is there race and expo transportation?


----------



## michigandergirl

Ariel484 said:


> If you book through a TA for a WDW race you *have* to do hotel and tickets with them - 2 days minimum I think.  They sometimes work with APs but I'm not sure exactly what "working with APs" means so take that with a grain of salt.



Okay, now you've got me nervous - so I didn't handle the booking or any of the specifics - my friend booked through her agent and she was told we did not have to do park tickets at this time, just race and hotel.


----------



## camaker

Ariel484 said:


> If you book through a TA for a WDW race you *have* to do hotel and tickets with them - 2 days minimum I think.  They sometimes work with APs but I'm not sure exactly what "working with APs" means so take that with a grain of salt.



Acclaim says they can waive the ticket requirement if everyone staying in the room is an AP holder. I paid $560 for Dopey registration (includes Active fees, so actually a savings there) and a $200 deposit on the resort reservation. They have a couple of resorts that they offer, but you can request a different one. I did not have to buy park tickets, just enter DW and my AP numbers. Unless I'm just missing something, I'm not seeing a real downside to this approach.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Baloo in MI said:


> How do you like Bonnet Creek? If my family goes again, we will be looking at trading out a week from our vacation club and Bonnet Creek is an option.  Do you still feel like you are in the Disney bubble?  Is there race and expo transportation?


We rented a car, but we always rent a car no matter where we stay. I think that renting a car is an absolute requirement for ease getting around WDW. If you generally have a car, getting around is just as easy as driving from any WDW resort. If you are a fan of the buses, I wouldn't recommend it. Their shuttle is not free, and it doesn't run regularly enough to be considered an option, IMO.

You have to consider parking in the parks. We have APs, so this was not an issue for us.

You also need to remember that you cannot charge back to your room, so bring cash and/or a credit card and photo ID into the parks with you. This did represent a difference for us, but we didn't even notice after the first day since it reflects how we pay for things every day.

As for the Disney bubble - it felt like a moderate resort with a different theme.

Finally, the food options at BC are very limited, but we eat in parks or at our favorite resorts anyway (which is our standard), so again no change for us. But without a car, this would present greater difficulty.

For us, with a rental car, it felt just like every other WDW vacation. We would not stay here without a car.

ETA - We paid $1600 for 9 nights in a HUGE 2 brm suite with complete kitchen and washer/dryer.


----------



## Ariel484

michigandergirl said:


> Okay, now you've got me nervous - so I didn't handle the booking or any of the specifics - my friend booked through her agent and she was told we did not have to do park tickets at this time, just race and hotel.


Maybe it's what @camaker said? Because of APs?

I'm in a runDisney facebook group with a bunch of TAs and they all say that for WDW it's something with the tickets (unless you're an AP) and the hotels.  It's possible that the TA is just eating the ticket costs too, but I sort of doubt that when regular registration hasn't even opened yet.


----------



## michigandergirl

Ariel484 said:


> Maybe it's what @camaker said? Because of APs?
> 
> I'm in a runDisney facebook group with a bunch of TAs and they all say that for WDW it's something with the tickets (unless you're an AP) and the hotels.  It's possible that the TA is just eating the ticket costs too, but I sort of doubt that when regular registration hasn't even opened yet.



Not sure, none of us are AP's. I'll have to get further clarification...


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

camaker said:


> I did not have to buy park tickets, just enter DW and my AP numbers. Unless I'm just missing something, I'm not seeing a real downside to this approach.


I hope they they are able to wave the ticket from the beginning now. I know I told some of you guys at the meet up but for anyone else that didn't hear it,  they made me buy the ticket upfront and were going to refund me after the race if it went unused. No one told me to make sure it wasn't prioritized in MDE and I used it. Thankfully they were able to refund me at the park once I noticed the problem but it took a couple hours of running around to find the person that could do it.


----------



## camaker

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I hope they they are able to wave the ticket from the beginning now. I know I told some of you guys at the meet up but for anyone else that didn't hear it,  they made me buy the ticket upfront and were going to refund me after the race if it went unused. No one told me to make sure it wasn't prioritized in MDE and I used it. Thankfully they were able to refund me at the park once I noticed the problem but it took a couple hours of running around to find the person that could do it.



I don't know about other TAs, but Acclaim definitely says they can waive the ticket requirement from the beginning. Here's the exact text from their website:

"** If ALL guests in the room are Annual Passholders, or Cast Members.  Sports Travel can waive the ticket requirement. You will have to provide valid AP numbers or CM gate card ID for each guest in the room.

If SOME of the guests in the room are Annual Passholders, or Cast Members all guests in the room WILL have to purchase tickets, including the Annual Passholder or CM. You will submit valid AP numbers or CM gate card ID for the AP guests or CM and AFTER the event concludes, if the tickets issued to the AP or CM have not been used, they can be refunded. Please make sure at hotel check in that your AP , CM ticket is your primary ticket and your new ticket with race is secondary"
*
Hope this helps!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

camaker said:


> I don't know about other TAs, but Acclaim definitely says they can waive the ticket requirement from the beginning. Here's the exact text from their website:
> 
> "** If ALL guests in the room are Annual Passholders, or Cast Members.  Sports Travel can waive the ticket requirement. You will have to provide valid AP numbers or CM gate card ID for each guest in the room.
> 
> If SOME of the guests in the room are Annual Passholders, or Cast Members all guests in the room WILL have to purchase tickets, including the Annual Passholder or CM. You will submit valid AP numbers or CM gate card ID for the AP guests or CM and AFTER the event concludes, if the tickets issued to the AP or CM have not been used, they can be refunded. Please make sure at hotel check in that your AP , CM ticket is your primary ticket and your new ticket with race is secondary"
> *
> Hope this helps!


I bought my bib through Acclaim and the wording was the same as what you quoted when I purchased it, hopefully Disney realized how much of a PIA that was and is letting them do away with the buy first and then get a refund later policy. For the record Acclaim was really great about everything, it was the just the way Disney wanted it done.


----------



## camaker

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I bought my bib through Acclaim and the wording was the same as what you quoted when I purchased it, hopefully Disney realized how much of a PIA that was and is letting them do away with the buy first and then get a refund later policy. For the record Acclaim was really great about everything, it was the just the way Disney wanted it done.



Here's hoping. I'm going to be irritated if they advertise that they can waive the requirement and then require purchase and reimbursement later.


----------



## mrsg00fy

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I bought my bib through Acclaim and the wording was the same as what you quoted when I purchased it, hopefully Disney realized how much of a PIA that was and is letting them do away with the buy first and then get a refund later policy. For the record Acclaim was really great about everything, it was the just the way Disney wanted it done.



The hotel and ticket requirements really seem to be hurting the Travel Agents. Disney doesn't want to play nice in the sandbox.  For the upcoming Princess Half there are a few travel agencies offering half price on the bibs...but you have to buy the room and ticket (same ticket exclusions as what you experienced).  Disney doesn't make these same demands for the West Coast Races.

ETA...some of the travel agents are saying that the ticket requirement can be waived if all room occupants are annual pass holders or cast members.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

camaker said:


> "** If ALL guests in the room are Annual Passholders, or Cast Members. Sports Travel can waive the ticket requirement. You will have to provide valid AP numbers or CM gate card ID for each guest in the room.*





camaker said:


> Here's hoping. I'm going to be irritated if they advertise that they can waive the requirement and then require purchase and reimbursement later.


I take it back the first part is different, I read it too fast. The second part was what they had for everyone, so it looks like they did change it.


----------



## metluver

Count me in as someone trying to register for Dopey. I had been thinking about it before this past weekend because of the anniversary, but then seeing so many people walking around with their shirts and medals coupled with the half getting cancelled solidified it for me.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Question of the Day:  I've lost count on how many times I've been to Disney.  I grew up in Florida about 2.5 hours away - we went a lot growing up (back when you could get Beach Club for $99 a night!) My first visit was in 1986 - the year I was born.  My husband's first visit was in 2007.  He's been now probably 30 times.


----------



## jhorstma

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney Question for everyone:
> How many times have you been to Walt Disney World and when was your first trip?


Lots - see below.  I remember 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea.  Walter Cronkite narrating Spaceship Earth.  Horizons.  Body Wars.  MGM Studios.  Swampland that's now Animal Kingdom, and River Country that's now swampland.


----------



## huggybuff

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney Question for everyone:
> How many times have you been to Walt Disney World and when was your first trip?



I went once with my grandparents as a teenager, W&D Half of a Half 2015, Princess 10K 2016, Flower and Garden 2016, and then for last week's aborted Half. So that's 5. Animal Kingdom has become my favorite park and that wasn't even in existence the first time I went to WDW.

I'm stubbornly following this thread despite my vacation request for next January having been denied because someone with more seniority put in for the same dates. Somehow I want to do the full.


----------



## Nole95

I've lost track of the number of times I have been.  I've been at least 8 since 2007, and that was the first time we took our daughter.

I grew up in Miami, so I had been numerous times while growing up.  Surprisingly, the first time I ever stayed on property was on that 2007 trip.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

I grew up in Florida, so lost track of how many times I've been. The first time must have been around 1972 or 1973. There was no Epcot and you got a book of tickets for rides. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E_ticket

And you were allowed to *RUN* at rope drop!


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney Question for everyone:
> 
> How many times have you been to Walt Disney World and when was your first trip?


Oh goodness... first trip was in 1977, followed by a couple more trips as a kid. Since moving 90 miles from WDW in the early 90s? Hundreds of visits, for sure!



BuckeyeBama said:


> We have APs and plan on staying at Bonnet Creek again (my wife loved it), so we are going to have to get bibs the old fashioned way (plan and pray).


 +1 for Wyndham Bonnet Creek, my home away from home! Don't want to stay anywhere else.


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> How many times have you been to Walt Disney World and when was your first trip?


Four starting in 1996 or maybe 4.5 because we went to stay at CB and do Downtown Disney before a cruise once.


----------



## princess_jamie

Hi hi!! Count me in also as someone trying to register for Dopey 2018. I am ANXIOUSLY waiting for Feb 14 and praying I can get it. This has been my dream since earning my C2C in 2015 and I knew I needed to give myself lots of time to mentally and physically prepare so 2018 it is. But counting down to Feb 14 is hard and that morning will be insanely stressful.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

Is there any precedence for Marathon Weekend to have host hotels? When I first started running Disney races, I remember there were only certain hotels where they provided transportation. With races no longer selling out, it would suck if they revert to host hotels after making a reservation somewhere else. But I assume with Marathon Weekend there is no need to worry about that?


----------



## rteetz

nervous1sttimer said:


> Is there any precedence for Marathon Weekend to have host hotels? When I first started running Disney races, I remember there were only certain hotels where they provided transportation. With races no longer selling out, it would suck if they revert to host hotels after making a reservation somewhere else. But I assume with Marathon Weekend there is no need to worry about that?


Marathon Weekend won't have a problem bringing in people in 2018 so all hotels will be host hotels. If some of the other race weekends don't continue to sell out then maybe we see a change in those but I think Marathon Weekend will always have all hotels be host hotels.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

nervous1sttimer said:


> Is there any precedence for Marathon Weekend to have host hotels? When I first started running Disney races, I remember there were only certain hotels where they provided transportation. With races no longer selling out, it would suck if they revert to host hotels after making a reservation somewhere else. But I assume with Marathon Weekend there is no need to worry about that?



Both the half and full marathon make for nearly (less the challenges) double the number of participants.  It is a very full resort all weekend.


----------



## Dis5150

I am going to run my first Dopey! DD27 will either do Dopey or the marathon, depending on her finances on registration day. And we talked my DS and DBIL into going on this trip! Sis doesn't know what race she will do yet - she will pick one. DBIL will do the marathon. We are planning on renting DVC points but I can't decide where I want to stay. We were going to just get a studio due to $$ but I am concerned with 4 adults since the sofa sleeper is just a double bed in studios. We were going to do Saratoga Springs since we aren't doing parks this trip (!!!) but I just thought of Shades of Green since DBIL just retired from the Army. We could get a room there about the same cost as a DVC studio. Anyone stay at SOG for marathon weekend??


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> I am going to run my first Dopey! DD27 will either do Dopey or the marathon, depending on her finances on registration day. And we talked my DS and DBIL into going on this trip! Sis doesn't know what race she will do yet - she will pick one. DBIL will do the marathon. We are planning on renting DVC points but I can't decide where I want to stay. We were going to just get a studio due to $$ but I am concerned with 4 adults since the sofa sleeper is just a double bed in studios. We were going to do Saratoga Springs since we aren't doing parks this trip (!!!) but I just thought of Shades of Green since DBIL just retired from the Army. We could get a room there about the same cost as a DVC studio. Anyone stay at SOG for marathon weekend??


I haven't stayed at SOG but some others here might have. 

I did stay in a studio at Saratoga Springs this past marathon weekend with 3 adults and one kid. It wasn't too bad actually. We had enough space and the beds were fine, nothing spectacular but fine.


----------



## mbwhitti

Dis5150 said:


> I am going to run my first Dopey! DD27 will either do Dopey or the marathon, depending on her finances on registration day. And we talked my DS and DBIL into going on this trip! Sis doesn't know what race she will do yet - she will pick one. DBIL will do the marathon. We are planning on renting DVC points but I can't decide where I want to stay. We were going to just get a studio due to $$ but I am concerned with 4 adults since the sofa sleeper is just a double bed in studios. We were going to do Saratoga Springs since we aren't doing parks this trip (!!!) but I just thought of Shades of Green since DBIL just retired from the Army. We could get a room there about the same cost as a DVC studio. Anyone stay at SOG for marathon weekend??



4 adults in a studio would be a tight squeeze. The sofa sleeper really can only handle one adult (IMO). We had three people in a Beach Club studio and anymore would have been too cramped for me. You may be better off at a moderate with two queen beds. Saratoga is about on the level of a moderate (again, IMO).


----------



## Dis5150

rteetz said:


> I haven't stayed at SOG but some others here might have.
> 
> I did stay in a studio at Saratoga Springs this past marathon weekend with 3 adults and one kid. It wasn't too bad actually. We had enough space and the beds were fine, nothing spectacular but fine.





mbwhitti said:


> 4 adults in a studio would be a tight squeeze. The sofa sleeper really can only handle one adult (IMO). We had three people in a Beach Club studio and anymore would have been too cramped for me. You may be better off at a moderate with two queen beds. Saratoga is about on the level of a moderate (again, IMO).



Lol you guys have complete opposite opinions! Idk what to do! It's the money up front that sucks when renting DVC.


----------



## rteetz

mbwhitti said:


> 4 adults in a studio would be a tight squeeze. The sofa sleeper really can only handle one adult (IMO). We had three people in a Beach Club studio and anymore would have been too cramped for me. You may be better off at a moderate with two queen beds. Saratoga is about on the level of a moderate (again, IMO).


We survived with two adults on the sleeper sofa at SSR for a couple nights. It obviously wasn't the best but I slept fine. It's all personal preference though.


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> Lol you guys have complete opposite opinions! Idk what to do! It's the money up front that sucks when renting DVC.


I would check out SOG first and see what they have to offer. Then go back to the studio idea if that doesn't work. I will be on a budget next trip as well. I am looking at the possibility of renting DVC but most likely it will be me staying at a Value.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis5150 said:


> I am going to run my first Dopey! DD27 will either do Dopey or the marathon, depending on her finances on registration day. And we talked my DS and DBIL into going on this trip! Sis doesn't know what race she will do yet - she will pick one. DBIL will do the marathon. We are planning on renting DVC points but I can't decide where I want to stay. We were going to just get a studio due to $$ but I am concerned with 4 adults since the sofa sleeper is just a double bed in studios. We were going to do Saratoga Springs since we aren't doing parks this trip (!!!) but I just thought of Shades of Green since DBIL just retired from the Army. We could get a room there about the same cost as a DVC studio. Anyone stay at SOG for marathon weekend??



I'm pretty sure Old Key West studio has 2 queens as that is where I was looking to rent next trip if it's just me and my mom.


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> I'm pretty sure Old Key West studio has 2 queens as that is where I was looking to rent next trip if it's just me and my mom.


What is your mom looking to run this time?


----------



## ZellyB

Dis5150 said:


> I am going to run my first Dopey! DD27 will either do Dopey or the marathon, depending on her finances on registration day. And we talked my DS and DBIL into going on this trip! Sis doesn't know what race she will do yet - she will pick one. DBIL will do the marathon. We are planning on renting DVC points but I can't decide where I want to stay. We were going to just get a studio due to $$ but I am concerned with 4 adults since the sofa sleeper is just a double bed in studios. We were going to do Saratoga Springs since we aren't doing parks this trip (!!!) but I just thought of Shades of Green since DBIL just retired from the Army. We could get a room there about the same cost as a DVC studio. Anyone stay at SOG for marathon weekend??



We've stayed at SOG for marathon weekend.  Works great.  They have buses to the Expo as well as the race starts just like the other resorts although as I recall you don't share those buses with any other resorts so that was a bonus.  The rooms at SOG are actually quite spacious I think. 

We just stayed with 5!! in a Beach Club studio.  My husband and me along with my 3 kids (18, 13 and 13).  It was okay, but my 13 year old girls are pretty small for their age.  They shared the sleeper sofa and my son was on the murphy bed.  He's about 5'9" and around 150 lbs.  It was okay for him but would be pretty miserable for anyone much bigger I'd say.  The real problem was just more storage for our luggage and stuff.  The drawer space at least at Beach Club was really limited and I felt like I was stepping over suitcases the whole time.  So, it's doable for sure, but not exactly comfortable.  I'd readily suggest SOG (with 2 proper beds) over a DVC studio.


----------



## DopeyBadger

rteetz said:


> What is your mom looking to run this time?



No decision yet.  It's a discussion we'll need to have and whether doing Dopey is the right choice for her.  Although the plan since 2014 is she would do Dopey in 2018 after completing each of the individual events in successive years.


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> No decision yet.  It's a discussion we'll need to have and whether doing Dopey is the right choice for her.  Although the plan since 2014 is she would do Dopey in 2018 after completing each of the individual events in successive years.


I am sure she will be successful with whatever she chooses.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Dis5150 said:


> I am going to run my first Dopey! DD27 will either do Dopey or the marathon, depending on her finances on registration day. And we talked my DS and DBIL into going on this trip! Sis doesn't know what race she will do yet - she will pick one. DBIL will do the marathon. We are planning on renting DVC points but I can't decide where I want to stay. We were going to just get a studio due to $$ but I am concerned with 4 adults since the sofa sleeper is just a double bed in studios. We were going to do Saratoga Springs since we aren't doing parks this trip (!!!) but I just thought of Shades of Green since DBIL just retired from the Army. We could get a room there about the same cost as a DVC studio. Anyone stay at SOG for marathon weekend??


If you will be renting a car, I recommend that you check out Bonnet Creek. Through the various condo rental sites you can get a really great price. We got a 2 bdr suite for about $170/night.


----------



## Dis5150

BuckeyeBama said:


> If you will be renting a car, I recommend that you check out Bonnet Creek. Through the various condo rental sites you can get a really great price. We got a 2 bdr suite for about $170/night.



We LOVE Bonnet Creek! We stay there on all our family vacations. But we aren't renting a car this trip. I just reserved a 4 bdrm Presidential for our family trip in November for $1600 for a week which I think is awesome!


----------



## Dis5150

Well, now we are considering a studio at Poly. It has queen bed and queen sofa sleeper, plus the murphy bed. Plus 2 showers. I wonder how hard it is to get a standard view?


----------



## croach

ZellyB said:


> We've stayed at SOG for marathon weekend.  Works great.  They have buses to the Expo as well as the race starts just like the other resorts although as I recall you don't share those buses with any other resorts so that was a bonus.  The rooms at SOG are actually quite spacious I think.
> 
> We just stayed with 5!! in a Beach Club studio.  My husband and me along with my 3 kids (18, 13 and 13).  It was okay, but my 13 year old girls are pretty small for their age.  They shared the sleeper sofa and my son was on the murphy bed.  He's about 5'9" and around 150 lbs.  It was okay for him but would be pretty miserable for anyone much bigger I'd say.  The real problem was just more storage for our luggage and stuff.  The drawer space at least at Beach Club was really limited and I felt like I was stepping over suitcases the whole time.  So, it's doable for sure, but not exactly comfortable.  I'd readily suggest SOG (with 2 proper beds) over a DVC studio.



SOG shared with Poly and GF for this past marathon weekend. And it was the last stop.


----------



## ZellyB

croach said:


> SOG shared with Poly and GF for this past marathon weekend. And it was the last stop.



Good to know.  I really don't remember sharing but that was back in 2013, so things might have changed or it's just my lousy memory.  Both distinct possibilities.


----------



## mbwhitti

Dis5150 said:


> Well, now we are considering a studio at Poly. It has queen bed and queen sofa sleeper, plus the murphy bed. Plus 2 showers. I wonder how hard it is to get a standard view?



I believe they have more standard view than preferred due to the positioning of the buildings. That being said, I feel like it's going to be a popular time, so you may want to try to book at the 11-month window. That's where we are hoping to stay for the end of our stay. DM and I stayed there for a trip last year and it was fabulous! Loved having the two showers.. plus Poly has all of my favorite restaurants... and Kona coffee.


----------



## drummerwife

Just booked SOG for race weekend. We've stayed there before when it was The Disney Inn, and again after the military bought it and turned it into SOG. Now just have to get DH and myself registered for Dopey.


----------



## Baloo in MI

DopeyBadger said:


> No decision yet.  It's a discussion we'll need to have and whether doing Dopey is the right choice for her.  Although the plan since 2014 is she would do Dopey in 2018 after completing each of the individual events in successive years.



I think I remember you sharing that your mom was 60?  I hope we all can be basking in the glow of completing a marathon and contemplating Dopey at 60!  I am sure she will accomplish what ever she sets her mind to being related to you and all!


----------



## Ashleyfaz

How fast do you think the 5k will sell out for marathon weekend 2018? My friend and I really want to go! This will be our first disney race.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Ashleyfaz said:


> How fast do you think the 5k will sell out for marathon weekend 2018? My friend and I really want to go! This will be our first disney race.



It sold out in minutes last year. Very few individual registrations and high demand make for a bad mix with the 5K and 10K.


----------



## hauntedcity

Barca33Runner said:


> It sold out in minutes last year. Very few individual registrations and high demand make for a bad mix with the 5K and 10K.



Thanks for the warning!  It's going to be a crazy registration time. My wife and I want to Dopey, and we want 3 more 5Ks for 2 kids and grandma.  I may have to book a conference room at work and post lots of Do Not Disturb signs.  Maybe get a few extra laptops...  hire some interns...


----------



## mbwhitti

hauntedcity said:


> Thanks for the warning!  It's going to be a crazy registration time. My wife and I want to Dopey, and we want 3 more 5Ks for 2 kids and grandma.  I may have to book a conference room at work and post lots of Do Not Disturb signs.  Maybe get a few extra laptops...  hire some interns...



I like your idea...hmmmm... I do have a few student workers, lol


----------



## jhorstma

Dis5150 said:


> Well, now we are considering a studio at Poly. It has queen bed and queen sofa sleeper, plus the murphy bed. Plus 2 showers. I wonder how hard it is to get a standard view?


If you're thinking of Poly and you qualify for SOG, why not just stay at SOG?  Far more bang for the buck IMHO...

But here's a modest proposal - if you're not planning to do any parks while there, why not stay off-site or, dare I say it, Universal?  Plus if you're not buying park tickets then you absolutely have to ride EE just to feel like you got one over on ol' Walt...


----------



## Dis5150

jhorstma said:


> If you're thinking of Poly and you qualify for SOG, why not just stay at SOG?  Far more bang for the buck IMHO...
> 
> But here's a modest proposal - if you're not planning to do any parks while there, why not stay off-site or, dare I say it, Universal?  Plus if you're not buying park tickets then you absolutely have to ride EE just to feel like you got one over on ol' Walt...



The rest of my party wants to utilize Magical Express and busses for races and expo, etc. We are not renting a car. So I will try for Poly at least. SOG will be a back up option probably. Sis and BIL are paying half so I have to let them have a say in it, lol. I _may_ buy 2 day park hoppers, for after 5k and after marathon. Pics you know, lol.  But otherwise, EE for sure!


----------



## bellanotte10

Dis5150 said:


> The rest of my party wants to utilize Magical Express and busses for races and expo, etc. We are not renting a car. So I will try for Poly at least. SOG will be a back up option probably. Sis and BIL are paying half so I have to let them have a say in it, lol. I _may_ buy 2 day park hoppers, for after 5k and after marathon. Pics you know, lol.  But otherwise, EE for sure!



shades of green does have busses to the expo and races I believe. Saw them while stuck on the bus at the expo after getting my refund and went oh hey! We should stay there instead. So it looks like they just don't get Magical Express.. which for me is why I don't want to book Shades of green, even though its saving money.

ETA: oops just noticed @ZellyB and @croach already said they had busses. not paying attention today! but yay this was my 3000th post?


----------



## Pleglech

Can someone refresh my (really lousy) memory?
What's the oldest race we'll be able to use as POT for 2018? Any idea of when the deadline for POT ends?
Yeah, so I haven't taken a race seriously since 2014 and am just now realizing how this might be a problem...


----------



## rteetz

Pleglech said:


> Can someone refresh my (really lousy) memory?
> What's the oldest race we'll be able to use as POT for 2018? Any idea of when the deadline for POT ends?
> Yeah, so I haven't taken a race seriously since 2014 and am just now realizing how this might be a problem...


2014 is definitely too long ago for a POT. For 2018 the rundisney site says any race after January 1st, 2016.


----------



## PCFriar80

Pleglech said:


> Can someone refresh my (really lousy) memory?
> What's the oldest race we'll be able to use as POT for 2018? Any idea of when the deadline for POT ends?
> Yeah, so I haven't taken a race seriously since 2014 and am just now realizing how this might be a problem...


2 years from date of race.  Deadline, I believe was the first week of October?


----------



## Pleglech

Thanks.
Looks like it's time to check the race calendar for a fast half and actually (ugh) train for it.


----------



## ZellyB

Pleglech said:


> Can someone refresh my (really lousy) memory?
> What's the oldest race we'll be able to use as POT for 2018? Any idea of when the deadline for POT ends?
> Yeah, so I haven't taken a race seriously since 2014 and am just now realizing how this might be a problem...



Agree that 2014 will be too old.  I used one from November of 2015 for Tinkerbell, but it will soon be too old to use for any other races.  It's basically a constantly moving target depending on the race you are doing.  You should be able to find it under runner information for the specific race you are looking for on the runDisney site.


----------



## Nole95

Anything after 1/1/2016 is good for Marathon Weekend 2018.


----------



## jmasgat

Baloo in MI said:


> I think I remember you sharing that your mom was 60?  I hope we all can be basking in the glow of completing a marathon and contemplating Dopey at 60!  I am sure she will accomplish what ever she sets her mind to being related to you and all!


 
Boy....this made me laugh. I'm 58 and only 80+ sounds old to me. Took me to the year I turned 50 to even start running.


----------



## PCFriar80

jmasgat said:


> Boy....this made me laugh. I'm 58 and only 80+ sounds old to me. Took me to the year I turned 50 to even start running.



Ditto on this!  The good thing about being 58 [last year] is that our age matches the year [last 2 digits] we were born! A once in a lifetime event.


----------



## drummerwife

jmasgat said:


> Boy....this made me laugh. I'm 58 and only 80+ sounds old to me. Took me to the year I turned 50 to even start running.





PCFriar80 said:


> Ditto on this!  The good thing about being 58 [last year] is that our age matches the year [last 2 digits] we were born! A once in a lifetime event.



I didn't start running till I turned 50 as well. That was 6 years ago. Just goes to show you are never too old to start running.


----------



## Ashleyfaz

Barca33Runner said:


> It sold out in minutes last year. Very few individual registrations and high demand make for a bad mix with the 5K and 10K.



Thanks for the heads up! We went ahead and booked with Acclaim. I am a Teacher and may not be able to be on my computer when the registration goes live.


----------



## dmartin1277

Hi, i have been lurking on these boards for a while.  This past Disney Marathon was my first Marathon.  My wife was supposed to do the half, but we know how that ended.  She differing to next years, so I have  decided to run the full again.  We stayed at the Caribbean Beach Hotel and really enjoyed it.  Next year we will be bringing our sons with us.  They will be 13 and 15 at the time of the race.  We are looking at getting adjoining rooms at one of the All Star Hotels.  During the race weekend does each of the All Star hotels have their own bus, or do they share?

thanks


----------



## MissLiss279

dmartin1277 said:


> Hi, i have been lurking on these boards for a while.  This past Disney Marathon was my first Marathon.  My wife was supposed to do the half, but we know how that ended.  She differing to next years, so I have  decided to run the full again.  We stayed at the Caribbean Beach Hotel and really enjoyed it.  Next year we will be bringing our sons with us.  They will be 13 and 15 at the time of the race.  We are looking at getting adjoining rooms at one of the All Star Hotels.  During the race weekend does each of the All Star hotels have their own bus, or do they share?
> 
> thanks


 
I would say usually on the way TO the races, they usually have their own buses. I think one trip to the expo that I went on, they stopped at each resort. After the races and on the way back from the expo, they share - so they stop at each All-Star. Sports is usually the first stop.


----------



## cavepig

dmartin1277 said:


> During the race weekend does each of the All Star hotels have their own bus, or do they share?


We've stayed at Sports for the marathon weekend '16 & Wine & Dine '16.  The Expo bus picked up at the other 2 All-Stars after we were picked up first at Sports.  For the 10k at Wine & Dine race morning we went to Music to pick up after us, and people piled on and stood but were too full to go to Movies. I was surprised we shared that morning, but all other race mornings we didn't stop at the others.  On the way back like said above we always shared.


----------



## drummerwife

cavepig said:


> We've stayed at Sports for the marathon weekend '16 & Wine & Dine '16.  The Expo bus picked up at the other 2 All-Stars after we were picked up first at Sports.  *For the 10k at Wine & Dine race morning we went to Music to pick up after us,* and people piled on and stood but were too full to go to Movies. I was surprised we shared that morning, but all other race mornings we didn't stop at the others.  On the way back like said above we always shared.


That's interesting! I also stayed at Sports and none of the race buses I was on stopped at the other resorts. I was always on one of the first buses, though. I wonder if that was the difference, or if you just had one of those bus drivers that didn't get good/clear directions on where to go?


----------



## cavepig

drummerwife said:


> That's interesting! I also stayed at Sports and none of the race buses I was on stopped at the other resorts. I was always on one of the first buses, though. I wonder if that was the difference, or if you just had one of those bus drivers that didn't get good/clear directions on where to go?


Yeah I thought it was strange we picked up at Music too especially since they almost all had to stand, (it was a regular charter not one of those double longs with mostly standing room like we had for the marathon in '16).  We caught the bus at 3:30/3:35am for the 10k so not the first bus.  So, then for the half the next day we were going to meet my brother at music since he was over there, but after seeing that for the 10k we said you just meet us at Sports since I don't want to get stuck standing, but then we didn't pick up there, just headed straight out.


----------



## MissLiss279

If you participated in 2017, check your email. I just received a link for early registration!


----------



## rteetz

MissLiss279 said:


> If you participated in 2017, check your email. I just received a link for early registration!


I know I am freaking out and signing up right now!


----------



## Madame

rteetz said:


> I know I am freaking out and signing up right now!





MissLiss279 said:


> If you participated in 2017, check your email. I just received a link for early registration!


I just popped in here to say the same thing!


----------



## Z-Knight

***? I got nothing


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Z-Knight said:


> ***? I got nothing


I haven't gotten anything either


----------



## camaker

MissLiss279 said:


> If you participated in 2017, check your email. I just received a link for early registration!



I got it and wish I'd waited on the TA registration now.  Who knew, though?  Hopefully the TA will have decent prices on resorts since I'll need one anyway.


----------



## croach

MissLiss279 said:


> If you participated in 2017, check your email. I just received a link for early registration!



Just glanced at the email and didn't notice the link so thanks for the heads up. All signed up for the Goofy, so that was a nice surprise.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Well, I wasn't 100% I was going to even do it.  But now I am 100% after receiving an early registration.  So, Dopey #5, Perfect Dopey, and Marathon Weekend 2018 here I come!  It also had a $10 off discount.


----------



## MissLiss279

Z-Knight said:


> ***? I got nothing





MommaoffherRocker said:


> I haven't gotten anything either


It was an un-assuming runDisney email, and if you scrolled down towards the bottom, there was a link.


----------



## Z-Knight

camaker said:


> I got it and wish I'd waited on the TA registration now.  Who knew, though?  Hopefully the TA will have decent prices on resorts since I'll need one anyway.


I did the same thing but I'm not worried about it - I needed to get a room and they are usually slightly cheaper than regular rates so I'm all good. The only issue I had with the TA was the requirement for park tickets - which I may try to work out of because I'm not really about going to the parks, maybe I'll switch it to Universal tickets like I did for the Dark Side last year.


----------



## rteetz

Well Dopey #2 is officially signed up for!


----------



## camaker

Z-Knight said:


> I did the same thing but I'm not worried about it - I needed to get a room and they are usually slightly cheaper than regular rates so I'm all good. The only issue I had with the TA was the requirement for park tickets - which I may try to work out of because I'm not really about going to the parks, maybe I'll switch it to Universal tickets like I did for the Dark Side last year.



I've got an AP, so I didn't have to worry about park tickets, anyway.  Now that the initial rush is over and I think about it, I'm still probably better off overall since my entry included Active fees and I've got a cancellation option so if I run into injury trouble I can cancel for a (steep) fee but get something back.


----------



## jessicaknarr

Woo hoo! Love this early registration perk...Took all that stress out of DVC/Annual registration... I am in for the Marathon!!


----------



## jessicaknarr

Dis5150 said:


> Well, now we are considering a studio at Poly. It has queen bed and queen sofa sleeper, plus the murphy bed. Plus 2 showers. I wonder how hard it is to get a standard view?


I booked at the 11 month mark. It is my home resort for DVC.


----------



## bellanotte10

I didn't get an email either... huh....


----------



## Nole95

DW and I just registered for Dopey. Nice surprise by RD to allow early registration for people who participated this year.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Pretty stoked about getting registered for Dopey #5. No matter whether it is warranted or not I'm always a ball of nerves on registration day and I won't miss that feeling while hitting refresh...refresh...refresh...


----------



## rteetz

So RunDisney had a push with the early travel packages. Now we are seeing the sign ups for past runners. Rundisney really wants this weekend to sell from what I can tell.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> So RunDisney had a push with the early travel packages. Now we are seeing the sign ups for past runners. Rundisney really wants this weekend to sell from what I can tell.



Looks to me like RunDisney isn't as optimistic about the anniversary-generated boost in interest as the rest of us are...


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Looks to me like RunDisney isn't as optimistic about the anniversary-generated boost in interest as the rest of us are...


Which is surprising to me because from here and Facebook groups people are all over the travel packages and now this early registration. I'd imagine its selling well so far.


----------



## Z-Knight

I haven't received my email yet, but given my last name starts with a Z, I might be last to get it.

Can someone tell me if the link they got was PERSONALIZED or was it generic? Ie. can you post the link here for us still waiting or was it tied to your name?  I ask because my TA said I could register if I wanted and then I won't be tied to buying tickets, but will still use her for the hotels.


----------



## Princess KP

Didn't get an email either 
Already booked my flights using points, getting ready to book DVC in a couple of weeks and now I just need to register for Goofy!


----------



## Barca33Runner

camaker said:


> Looks to me like RunDisney isn't as optimistic about the anniversary-generated boost in interest as the rest of us are...



I think that because they didn't "sell-out" Dopey, Goofy, or the Full last year that they instituted a bunch of new measures that will prove to be overkill for 2018. I think they should be more interested in offering and pushing these choices after 2018. They are, of course, reactionary rather than proactive in their decision-making so it doesn't really surprise me that they've done this now. I can't lie, I'm glad they did and glad to have registration out of the way.


----------



## bellanotte10

I now wonder if I didn't get an email because I never actually participated in anything besides getting my "yay you survived getting out of the expo parking lot on Saturday" medal....


----------



## croach

camaker said:


> Looks to me like RunDisney isn't as optimistic about the anniversary-generated boost in interest as the rest of us are...



Or they are aware of it and are trying to alleviate some of the sign up pressure. Wishful thinking?


----------



## Z-Knight

TA sent me the link...it is generic so not tied to your email, but when you register it might double check based on your email - but I doubt it:

https://www.rundisney.com/past-participants/


----------



## cavepig

I already have the link from someone else sharing elsewhere, so can anyone use it or do you think they'll kick out someone who didn't run in 2017? Just want the marathon but the $10 off would be nice.


----------



## Dis5150

I have not received an email yet either.


----------



## Dis5150

I am going to try using the link @Z-Knight posted. As soon as I transfer some money into my account.


----------



## hauntedcity

No email for me, either.


----------



## tigger536

I'm in for Dopey again!


----------



## lahobbs4

Dang! Right after signing up for Wine and Dine weekend! I, too, will be waiting until payday for this one....


----------



## alexksmith

MissLiss279 said:


> If you participated in 2017, check your email. I just received a link for early registration!



Thank you for pointing this out! I had originally just ignored the e-mail.


----------



## baxter24

I got the email but didn't bother scrolling to the bottom. Thanks for posting the link @Z-Knight! Dopey 2018 here I come!

Legit freaking out right now!


----------



## Dopey Devon

As someone who didn't participate this year I am so jealous of you guys....and also increasingly worried about Feb 14th!


----------



## Z-Knight

Dopey Devon said:


> As someone who didn't participate this year I am so jealous of you guys....and also increasingly worried about Feb 14th!


try the link...I don't believe it even checks and it is probably sent to past participants of any disney race, maybe.


----------



## alexksmith

Z-Knight said:


> try the link...I don't believe it even checks and it is probably sent to past participants of any disney race, maybe.



I think that would work. Doesn't seem to me it checks anything until you login to an active account.


----------



## katiekinzakat

Did anybody who signed up for the cancelled half get an email? I didn't but I would really love a 5k registration and I'm debating the ethics of just using the link haha


----------



## hotblooded

Just signed up for the Half! That was a pleasant surprise. Seeing the discount for the marathon but not the half marathon made me hesitate for a second, but I reined myself in.


----------



## goingthedistance

Just booked.  Dopey #5, Goofy #13.  Perfect in both categories.  Thought I would have a few more weeks to save up but I'll take the early registration and discount and not stress over DVC or general registration.


----------



## ZellyB

Wow!  I got the link as well.  That's unexpected and, yes, I think speaks to their desire to see this one sell out quickly.

I'll have to talk to DH tonight when I get home to see if we go ahead and pull the trigger.  I really wanted a little more time for my wallet to recover.


----------



## daisyamy

Just wondering, did anyone whom did not run the Marathon/Goofy/Dopey in 2017 receive the email?


----------



## lahobbs4

daisyamy said:


> Just wondering, did anyone whom did not run the Marathon/Goofy/Dopey in 2017 receive the email?



I was registered for the half and DH the Goofy, and neither of us have gotten an email yet


----------



## nervous1sttimer

I am in and registered for Dopey 2018!


----------



## nervous1sttimer

Use the link - all it asks is if you are a past participant. I did not run in 2017 but have run many other runDisney races, and I had no issues.


----------



## Princess KP

Just signed up for Goofy! Didn't get an email but used the link provided earlier. 
So excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## daisyamy

lahobbs4 said:


> I was registered for the half and DH the Goofy, and neither of us have gotten an email yet



Same, I was registered for the Half, and haven't received an email. Of course, if it's a thank you and link the results, I wouldn't have a need to look at them!


----------



## courtneybeth

Z-Knight said:


> try the link...I don't believe it even checks and it is probably sent to past participants of any disney race, maybe.



I didn't run WDW, but I ran every Disneyland race last year and am planning on the same this year, plus Princess. I was able to sign up....


----------



## BuckeyeBama

My rD running group gets together for a run tomorrow morning. If we all decide to do this thing, I will register us all tomorrow afternoon. But I wonder if the links will still work this time tomorrow given the number of people gaming the system. Disney made a mistake opening the link up to everyone. This is all over social media. Heck, the races in their entirety could sell out by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Dis5150

BuckeyeBama said:


> My rD running group gets together for a run tomorrow morning. If we all decide to do this thing, I will register us all tomorrow afternoon. But I wonder if the links will still work this time tomorrow given the number of people gaming the system. Disney made a mistake opening the link up to everyone. This is all over social media. Heck, the races in their entirety could sell out by this time tomorrow.



You are scaring me, lol! I won't have the money in my account to register DD27 and I until tomorrow!


----------



## IamTrike

I'm in for Dopey.   It's insanely early to be signing up, but I am happy to not have to stress about it.


----------



## cavepig

It's tempting but I haven't used it yet since I did not run marathon 2017, just the marathon won't sell out anyway I'm sure, hoping the tiny discount will be offered to AP registrations too. I have the fear they would cancel it, didn't they cancel a whole bunch who registered the day before in 2015 for the 2016 weekend from a leaked link?  Oh the agony of saving $10,hahaha!


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> Well Dopey #2 is officially signed up for!


Me too!  Couldn't resist the stress-free registration AND $10 discount lol!


----------



## hauntedcity

Thanks so much for sharing the link!  I just dropped  HUGE CHUCK OF CHANGE.  Two Dopeys and three 5K registrations. 

I need to go lie down...


----------



## PCFriar80

After being bumped from this year's 1/2, I'm looking at the 351 day weather forecast and it looks like another front might be coming through on......


----------



## bcarey2k

Dis5150 said:


> You are scaring me, lol! I won't have the money in my account to register DD27 and I until tomorrow!



I think you'll be safe .... I am of the opinion that rD is doing what they can to fill the spaces as best they can.  I don't believe Dopey will sell out til well after open registration opens ... 5K and 10K, day of ... but I'd be shocked if they went in 'minutes'.

My optimist view.

Brian


----------



## DopeyBadger

cavepig said:


> I have the fear they would cancel it, didn't they cancel a whole bunch who registered the day before in 2015 for the 2016 weekend from a leaked link?



From my memory, this is true (can't remember if it was 2014 or 2015).  And it caused some grief with people because I don't remember if every person was told whether they were booted who used the early link.  So those people didn't know if their registration was still good, and thus should they register on general day or not?  But there were definitely people who received an email telling them they had been cancelled because of registering early.  I believe it was people using a deferral link.  It's all from memory so I could definitely be remembering this incorrectly.

Not saying today's link is the same thing, but rather a recollection of something that happened in the past.


----------



## team weasel

Nothing for me...but I'm in the half deferral bucket, so I'm thinking I might get a different email since it's "free"?


----------



## nervous1sttimer

cavepig said:


> I have the fear they would cancel it, didn't they cancel a whole bunch who registered the day before in 2015 for the 2016 weekend from a leaked link?  Oh the agony of saving $10,hahaha!



I have signed up with links meant for others in the past. For example, in 2014 there was an early sign up for Princess (and the inaugural Glass Slipper Challenge) for DVC/AP. I am neither. I used the link, honestly answered the questions "no" when asked if I was either, and there was no problem at any point.

Click the link and you will see, it only says Past Participant. It says nothing about a specific race or year. RunDisney wants to sell bibs, I really don't think they care.


----------



## Dopey Devon

Do we think they'll only have so many places in this early registration bit like AP early reg? I feel guilty using the link but I ran in 2016 and I'll be gutted if I miss out!


----------



## McMonsters

I signed up with the link earlier this morning without running marathon weekend.  I did run two challenges in 2016 with rD so it didn't boot me out.


----------



## cavepig

nervous1sttimer said:


> Click the link and you will see, it only says Past Participant. It says nothing about a specific race or year. RunDisney wants to sell bibs, I really don't think they care.


I already have gone all the way to payment to check it out, that's always part of registration though, all but the $10 discount (past participants 2017 marathon)is the same. I doubt they do care who uses it but figure I'll just wait.


----------



## Belle1811

I've just signed up for Dopey, can't believe it!!  I ran in 2016 (vowed never again lol!!) and am doing the GSC next month, I feel a bit naughty using the link but as others have said it does say past participant, which I am!!  It has just taken away the stress of signing up later, I'd have been worrying that it would sell out before i even got chance to register!! It's bad enough waiting on my 11 month DVC window to get the resort we want, I feel like I've aged 20 years booking all this lol!!! It has also let me sign up my daughters for the kids dashes, mile and 5K!!


----------



## camaker

cavepig said:


> It's tempting but I haven't used it yet since I did not run marathon 2017, just the marathon won't sell out anyway I'm sure, hoping the tiny discount will be offered to AP registrations too. I have the fear they would cancel it, didn't they cancel a whole bunch who registered the day before in 2015 for the 2016 weekend from a leaked link?  Oh the agony of saving $10,hahaha!



They certainly did cancel registrations in 2015 for the 2016 weekend. I registered for the 10k and half through the bootleg link. They called me the morning of regular registration and told me they were cancelling my 10k registration since the link was not meant for the public and early registration filled. They let me keep the half registration because early registration still had slots open. So there is precedent.


----------



## ZellyB

It does say early registration is from today through Jan 30 and nothing about a limited number of spots, but who  really knows.


----------



## courtneybeth

I'm curious if they will or won't cancel. If they do, I'll just sign up again. But they already took my money. I can't imagine they want to throw away money. I'll just register again later.


----------



## metluver

Is anyone else having trouble with the $10 discount? I used the link in the email, but it's still showing the price listed on rD's website.

ETA: Never mind. I tried it again and it worked. I probably took too long the first time.


----------



## courtneybeth

metluver said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with the $10 discount? I used the link in the email, but it's still showing the price listed on rD's website.



It's in the check out. They'll deduct it at the end.


----------



## metluver

courtneybeth said:


> It's in the check out. They'll deduct it at the end.


Thanks. I think I took too long the first time I tried since I see it now.


----------



## Dis5150

I have the go ahead from DH to register DD27 and I (well technically he said "it's your money" lol). Now hopefully the link will still work tomorrow. I'm guessing since we both did marathon weekend this year we wouldn't be cancelled just because I didn't get the email? Idk if DD got one. My email with runDisney is my work email and it blocks a lot of outside emails.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I registered my husband.  We've done many RunDisney events at this point.  If they cancel it, I'll reregister him when the time comes.  It feels good to have that out of the way though!  No more registrations until March.


----------



## drummerwife

Got DH and myself registered for Dopey! Reservations are already made for SOG. Now all that's left is the training.


----------



## rteetz

drummerwife said:


> Got DH and myself registered for Dopey! Reservations are already made for SOG. Now all that's left is the training.


And about 340 days. It's so weird being registered already but also a relief.


----------



## McMonsters

drummerwife said:


> Got DH and myself registered for Dopey! Reservations are already made for SOG. Now all that's left is the training.


Looks like we'll be at SOG as well!  Never stayed there for a race, how is it?


----------



## Lola_Stark42

Question for anyone who signed up for pre-registration through a Travel Agent or calling RunDisney directly- have any of you received the link/email to actually register? I paid my $200 room deposit plus Dopey registration fee, but I have yet to get an Active link to actually register for the race. Does Disney do it automatically for you? Because I'm checking my email/spam folders like crazy making sure I didn't miss anything.


----------



## bellrae

For those that did it last year - how quickly did Race Retreat sell out (if at all)?


----------



## drummerwife

McMonsters said:


> Looks like we'll be at SOG as well!  Never stayed there for a race, how is it?


This will be our first time staying here for a race, so I really have no idea. We've stayed here before and really like it. Hopefully that opinion won't change after staying here for a race.


----------



## Z-Knight

Lola_Stark42 said:


> Question for anyone who signed up for pre-registration through a Travel Agent or calling RunDisney directly- have any of you received the link/email to actually register? I paid my $200 room deposit plus Dopey registration fee, but I have yet to get an Active link to actually register for the race. Does Disney do it automatically for you? Because I'm checking my email/spam folders like crazy making sure I didn't miss anything.


Travel Agents have not received their links yet. They expect them soon so I wouldn't worry. My TA let me register early because I wasn't sure I wanted to get park tickets so instead she will use my $200 plus Dopey payment and apply it towards the hotel and i wont have to get tickets.


----------



## jmasgat

Well.  I'm in.  Oh Lord, what did I do (I always have race registration post-purchase angst!)


----------



## MissLiss279

bellrae said:


> For those that did it last year - how quickly did Race Retreat sell out (if at all)?



I'm not sure that it does sell out???
I did it this past year. I was planning on it before they added early entry to the expo, which was great! One bonus for it is for possible issues with weather. I was really glad to have it this year!


----------



## bellrae

MissLiss279 said:


> I'm not sure that it does sell out???
> I did it this past year. I was planning on it before they added early entry to the expo, which was great! One bonus for it is for possible issues with weather. I was really glad to have it this year!



Weather is my main consideration (and the early entry is a great bonus).


----------



## Keels

I was one of the ones that registered via that link I found for Marathon Weekend 2016 - it was the deferral link and the items notated differently. They canceled the registration immediately and called me that morning (8 a.m. Florida time) and said that was a deferral link and not a general registration link.

I've looked in the code and there's nothing that would differentiate this any differently than AP/DVC ... there is a set amount of registrations allowed (NO - I don't know the number), but once payment is processed, there's nothing that separates them from general registration (ie. there are lines in the code for outside agents and deferrals that require a password/code for validation or a team link).


----------



## Baloo in MI

jmasgat said:


> Boy....this made me laugh. I'm 58 and only 80+ sounds old to me. Took me to the year I turned 50 to even start running.



You make a good point! I suppose it is all relative.  Age is a number and "old" is really more about one's perspective than anything.  I hope my comment was not disrespectful.  I was just trying to celebrate the piece of the running community I enjoy the most; each of us being able to set and tackle our own goals.  Regardless of age, speed, distance it is each of us trying to better ourselves.  And I hope that in 14 years I am still able to to finish marathons!


----------



## bellrae

Keels said:


> I was one of the ones that registered via that link I found for Marathon Weekend 2016 - it was the deferral link and the items notated differently. They canceled the registration immediately and called me that morning (8 a.m. Florida time) and said that was a deferral link and not a general registration link.
> 
> I've looked in the code and there's nothing that would differentiate this any differently than AP/DVC ... there is a set amount of registrations allowed (NO - I don't know the number), but once payment is processed, there's nothing that separates them from general registration (ie. there are lines in the code for outside agents and deferrals that require a password/code for validation or a team link).



Just want to check I am reading this right - so the link _should_ be okay for others to use?


----------



## RunDisney Crazy

camaker said:


> I've got an AP, so I didn't have to worry about park tickets, anyway.  Now that the initial rush is over and I think about it, I'm still probably better off overall since my entry included Active fees and I've got a cancellation option so if I run into injury trouble I can cancel for a (steep) fee but get something back.



I'm looking to run Dopey in 2018. Never signed up through TA, but leaning that way.  No active fees, hopefully discounted room and possibly bib cancellation or resell option.  What's your cancel policy? Fee?


----------



## Baloo in MI

I was completely oblivious to this link until about an hour ago.  I was on DIS but did not get far enough I guess.  Then I jumped off and decided to check e-mail.  Just yesterday I asked a friend who is a Disney TA to look into a package with registration.  She said she couldn't in an e-mail and then I saw the e-mail from runDisney and registered!  So excited!  I was able to register for my third Dopey and even more exciting I was able to sign my daughter up for her first runDisney Race, the 5K!  She is going to be so excited and what fun to get to run with her.  What a great surprise.


----------



## Z-Knight

So I'm kind of curious and a bit annoyed...why are some of you getting this Past Participants email and others are not. At first I just figured it was delayed because they were a lot to send out but now I'm not so sure. If they tell me my registration is cancelled because I registered via a link meant only for those that received the email then I think I might just tell them to F-off.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> So RunDisney had a push with the early travel packages. Now we are seeing the sign ups for past runners. Rundisney really wants this weekend to sell from what I can tell.



And Disney corporate probably wants the cash in hand too. Anything to help make the balance sheet look good to offset the bad subscriber news from ESPN.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I think I'm going to use the link. Past RD but not marathon weekend. It would elevate so much stress....but makes me feel, so guilty.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Z-Knight said:


> So I'm kind of curious and a bit annoyed...why are some of you getting this Past Participants email and others are not. At first I just figured it was delayed because they were a lot to send out but now I'm not so sure. If they tell me my registration is cancelled because I registered via a link meant only for those that received the email then I think I might just tell them to F-off.


FWIW, everyone in my 2017 rD group got the email except me. No idea why?


----------



## Nole95

I would not feel guilty.  Nowhere in the link, the email, or on the webpage says anything about not using the link if you did not participate this year.  I have to believe that if RD wanted to make sure only participants actually used it, they would have said so or figured out a way to truly recognize that someone was a past participant.  I think they have limited slots open and want to see how fast they fill up.


----------



## camaker

Nole95 said:


> I would not feel guilty.  Nowhere in the link, the email, or on the webpage says anything about not using the link if you did not participate this year.  I have to believe that if RD wanted to make sure only participants actually used it, they would have said so or figured out a way to truly recognize that someone was a past participant.  I think they have limited slots open and want to see how fast they fill up.



Really?  The e-mail with the invitation started with "Thank you for participating" under the WDWMW 2017 banner and the entirety of the contents were specific to Marathon Weekend: results, commemorative merchandise, photos, etc...  Even the early entry text:

"Now that you've crossed the finish line, it's time to set your sights on the 25th Anniversary Walt Disney World® Marathon Weekend. We'd like to share special access to be one of the first to register for this anniversary event!"

All that in addition to the e-mail only being sent to participants pretty well indicates that the link was intended for this year's participants. I don't particularly care if others use it, but this is pretty heavy rationalization. 

The only concern that I have is that when this type of thing blows up on social media and gets used extensively by an unintended audience, it's a deterrent to RunDisney giving this type of perk to participants in the future.


----------



## FFigawi

BuckeyeBama said:


> FWIW, everyone in my 2017 rD group got the email except me. No idea why?



Disney doesn't like you, I guess


----------



## SheHulk

Z-Knight said:


> So I'm kind of curious and a bit annoyed...why are some of you getting this Past Participants email and others are not. At first I just figured it was delayed because they were a lot to send out but now I'm not so sure. If they tell me my registration is cancelled because I registered via a link meant only for those that received the email then I think I might just tell them to F-off.


I know I'm Captain Obvious but did you check your Spam folder?


----------



## ZellyB

Well, FOMO hit hard and so DH, @Chris-Mo , and I are in for Dopey 2018.  *gulp*


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Well, FOMO hit hard and so DH, @Chris-Mo , and I are in for Dopey 2018.  *gulp*


Wooohooo!


----------



## Nole95

I understand that the email was only sent to 2017 participants.  However, RD is not stupid.  They know full well that link was going to be passed along.  If they really wanted to make sure that only participants used it, the technology is there for that to be done.  

I'll use a good analogy.  Last week I was able to purchase U2 concert tickets.  As a U2 fan club member I had a unique passcode that I could use to purchase early.  That code was good for one use during the early purchase window.  That code was sent to me via email.

It would probably take minimal effort for RD to do something similar if they really wanted to.  On the registration page itself they could probably implement some lookup feature based on name and birthdate to make sure you participated.  If you're not found, then you get no further.  

For RD, it's all about the publicity and word of mouth, and I don't think they really care.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Nole95 said:


> I understand that the email was only sent to 2017 participants.  However, RD is not stupid.


LOL, we will have to agree to disagree about this. I would bet a small fortune that they just didn't think it through.


----------



## FFigawi

Nole95 said:


> However, RD is not stupid.



Maybe, maybe not, but they sure can't spell very well.


----------



## camaker

Nole95 said:


> However, RD is not stupid.



If not, they sure seem to put a lot of time and effort trying to convince us otherwise. From directly contradictory communications to blatantly incorrect information being given out over the phone, I find organization and competence to be antonyms for RunDisney.


----------



## ANIM8R

Nole95 said:


> I have to believe that if RD wanted to make sure only participants actually used it, they would have said so or figured out a way to truly recognize that someone was a past participant.



That is a much more optimistic assessment of runDisney than I have based on my experience with their past registration processes.


----------



## ANIM8R

FFigawi said:


> Maybe, maybe not, but they sure can't spell very well.



They're not stupid but they do seem to be a little less than thorough at times...hence the typos on their emails and web site.


----------



## daisyamy

I also didn't receive an email, and was only registered for the 2017 Half. However, I still consider myself a participant of the "2017 Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend" since I travelled down to FL, stayed on property, went to expo, picked up bib, etc.  Thus I used the link from the past participants webpage.  If they decide to cancel my registration, then oh well.  I'll just be sure to be ready on Feb 14th


----------



## Nole95

I'll agree that their front office sometimes is way off the mark.  I have seen similar complaints about WDW in general.  People tend to get different answers depending on who they talk to on the same day or different days.  That's a lack of training that seems to have fallen by the wayside lately with Disney.  For RD who caters to a smaller group of people, it should really not be hard to have a competent front office staff who is knowledgeable in day to day questions that people have.

For all the front office issues, I have personally never seen it translate over to race day.  For every race I have attended, the race days have been very organized and very well run.  Not saying they have never had a bad race day, but they just have never had one I have been at.


----------



## rteetz

Nole95 said:


> I'll agree that their front office sometimes is way off the mark.  I have seen similar complaints about WDW in general.  People tend to get different answers depending on who they talk to on the same day or different days.  That's a lack of training that seems to have fallen by the wayside lately with Disney.  For RD who caters to a smaller group of people, it should really not be hard to have a competent front office staff who is knowledgeable in day to day questions that people have.
> 
> For all the front office issues, I have personally never seen it translate over to race day.  For every race I have attended, the race days have been very organized and very well run.  Not saying they have never had a bad race day, but they just have never had one I have been at.


It's not just WDW or rundisney, it's Disney as a company. They've had communication and technology related issues for years now. However it's hard to not have any issues when you are a company this large.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> It's not just WDW or rundisney, it's Disney as a company. They've had communication and technology related issues for years now. However it's hard to not have any issues when you are a company this large.



The problem I have with this explanation is that we have been told repeatedly that RunDisney is a separate, much much smaller entity, than Disney as a whole. If it really is as small an organization as described there is no excuse for as many communications fiascos as they have, especially when ludicrously incorrect information is given out, such as when my friend at work was told that W&D early registration was only one day and she would have to wait for general registration since she didn't try to register that one day.   That's stock standard basic information that should never ever be given out incorrectly.


----------



## Keels

Without going into technical details, if RunDisney doesn't use a dedicated server for email capacity, after x-number of bulk emails are sent out, mail domains will immediately blacklist email delivery and won't allow the same email to be sent to any more email addresses in that bulk send.

Basically, when people don't get emails from RunDisney, it's because GMail/Hotmail/Yahoo have blocked that email going to the remaining recipients because it's viewed as Spam thanks to taking the cheap way out on digital marketing.


----------



## BigEeyore

Thank you DisBoard peeps! The link worked for me - didn't participate in the 2017 marathon weekend but have done multiple rD races over the years.  I was really stressing about signing up - it is actually really difficult for me to get on the computer at work in the middle of the day so this is a huge relief as I have been planning on Dopey 2018 for over a year.


----------



## Dis5150

Well DD27 did get the email so we are both registered for Dopey! 

I also sent my request for renting points at Poly for the trip. They warned me that it might take a while as Poly owners aren't as plentiful as other DVC owners.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I think I'm going to go for Animal Kingdom - Jambo House - Value or Standard Room when 11 months open up. We own there so we have that going for us.  The other reason why is we are leaving the day of the marathon after my husband finishes as we will both have to work Monday & Tuesday before we leave to go to California for Star Wars.  At least at Animal Kingdom, the fitness center at Jambo House has a nice locker room that my husband can easily get cleaned up in before we eat lunch at Sanaa and I drive home.  (he can stretch his legs then as needed easier). 

This is going to be a very short trip.  Go up Friday - come home Sunday.


----------



## JClimacus

I'm in for the Goofy and my daughter for the half. Thanks for the link... I did Marathon Weekend 2015 and 2016 but not last year. I'm chuckling people feel guilty using this way to plunk down $500 to runDisney. They are crying all the way to the bank.


----------



## katiekinzakat

Just signed up for the 5k! Fingers crossed that I don't get kicked out so I can register my mom on the 14th!


----------



## rteetz

Well it is Sunday! Sunday's are for Disney (and the Green Bay Packers of course!). 

Today's Disney question I am sure will be a popular one. 

* What is your favorite bar/lounge/adult space on property?*

My answer: Well I am a new adult and cannot yet legally drink but I do enjoy the lounge at Port Orleans Riverside when Yeehaw Bob is playing.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney question I am sure will be a popular one.
> 
> * What is your favorite bar/lounge/adult space on property?*



1. Trader Sam's
1a. La Cava

Tough to choose between strong rum drinks and jalapeño margaritas.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> * What is your favorite bar/lounge/adult space on property?*


Any of the poolside bars, or simply a beer from my room at the pool. Notice the "pool" theme.


----------



## metluver

While technically not a bar/lounge/adult space, I'll say Hoop-Dee-Doo since that's where I had my first legal drink.


----------



## katiekinzakat

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney question I am sure will be a popular one.
> 
> * What is your favorite bar/lounge/adult space on property?*



Trader Sam's first, obviously. But I also really like the Nomad Lounge at Animal Kingdom.


----------



## huggybuff

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney question I am sure will be a popular one.
> 
> * What is your favorite bar/lounge/adult space on property?*



5) Trader Sam's Grog Grotto - I'm a DL girl at heart so I always compare this one to Trader Sam's at 'home' and it comes up a little short.
4) Tambu Lounge - I've watched a couple of NASCAR races here while enjoying multiple Backscratchers.
3) Crew's Cup Lounge - The truffle fries are Ah-mazing.
2) Nomad Lounge - Kungaloosh!
1) Jock Lindsey's Hangar Bar - Featuring my favorite drink at WDW, the Anything Goes!


----------



## drummerwife

Behind Starbucks in HS. I sit at the tables back there and relax, drink my coffee, and listen to the big band 40's music.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> 1. Trader Sam's
> 1a. La Cava
> 
> Tough to choose between strong rum drinks and jalapeño margaritas.



This, with No. 2 being Hurricane Hannah's. I'm like a celebrity there ...


----------



## lahobbs4

rteetz said:


> Well it is Sunday! Sunday's are for Disney (and the Green Bay Packers of course!).
> 
> Today's Disney question I am sure will be a popular one.
> 
> * What is your favorite bar/lounge/adult space on property?*



The bar in AKL Jambo house, right above Boma. Can't remember the name of it at the moment but it's so dark and relaxing


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> * What is your favorite bar/lounge/adult space on property?*



Rose and Crown Kiosk!


----------



## bcarey2k

PCFriar80 said:


> Rose and Crown Kiosk!



Ya beat me to it!  And ya gotta say hi to Carl every time!

Brian


----------



## katiekinzakat

huggybuff said:


> 1) Jock Lindsey's Hangar Bar - Featuring my favorite drink at WDW, the Anything Goes!



I CAN'T BELIEVE I FORGOT JOCK LINDSEY'S. Add it to my list too


----------



## Disney at Heart

rteetz said:


> Well it is Sunday! Sunday's are for Disney (and the Green Bay Packers of course!).
> 
> Today's Disney question I am sure will be a popular one.
> 
> * What is your favorite bar/lounge/adult space on property?*
> 
> My answer: Well I am a new adult and cannot yet legally drink but I do enjoy the lounge at Port Orleans Riverside when Yeehaw Bob is playing.


Goooo Falcons! (Sorry, Ryan. Georgia girl here.) 
I don't drink, but DH does, so I have spent some time in bars over the last 37 years hanging with him. Love the food, atmosphere, and theming of Jock Lindsay's. I also love Yeehaw Bob at POR and loved Scat Cat's Club at POFQ (if it's still there after the renovation), and I can always order a Coke or get a mixed drink... a CHERRY Coke!


----------



## Sailormoon2

rteetz said:


> What is your favorite bar/lounge/adult space on property?


Outside lounge/patio at Hollywood Brown Derby.


----------



## baxter24

rteetz said:


> *What is your favorite bar/lounge/adult space on property?*



Jock Lindsey's! Really cool decor and atmosphere inside and love the outdoor seating area.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> What is your favorite bar/lounge/adult space on property?



Since I don't drink this is tough. My 7-Year-Old nephew can now ride everything at WDW, so I guess I can't really pick a ride as an "adult space". I guess I'll just have to sit this one out.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> * What is your favorite bar/lounge/adult space on property?*



I like Alcohol...(If you've ever read my trip reports or dining reports you would agree!)

I have lots of favorites...

*Mizner's* - Best Manhattans on property and the bar I feel most at 'home' at - I've spent many hours talking to the main bartender there and I just love her!  She recognizes me as well and that just helps it feel special.  When a bartender makes you laugh so hard you cry, it becomes a special place. She was also there when my best friend and I were there a part of a Disney Wedding that became the biggest cluster ever and saw the aftermath of it.  

*Trader Sam's Grog Grotto* - This is just a fun place - I like rum cocktails and boy do they have plenty! 

*La Cava* - Tequila + Quesa = Love

*Hanger Bar* - I love the subtle nods to Indiana Jones and the cocktails sure are tasty! 

And I asked my husband what his favorite bar was since you know he's the one actually participating...

*Rose & Crown Pub * - "They have cider that isn't Angry Orchard on tap!"


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> * What is your favorite bar/lounge/adult space on property?*
> .



Choosing just one, right now I'd have to go with the Dawa Bar especially when there is some live music going. 

And I'm cool with the Packers winning as long as they're playing the Steelers in the Super Bowl.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Well, we decided to go a different route for the 2018 Marathon weekend. The entire group, including me, will be running the half marathon. We all registered today. But the group wants to do a lot of other things together during the trip that precludes me from doing the Dopey, so the Dopey is out. My older son is also going to be running the half with us. He really like this running group, and has been having a lot of fun on the training runs.


----------



## Dis5150

rteetz said:


> * What is your favorite bar/lounge/adult space on property?*



We don't really do bars but we do love the Italian Margarita from the gelato stand in Italy. We usually drink them while walking "around the world."


----------



## Baloo in MI

This one is a hard one for me to answer.  I don't drink very much, and can think of only one time in Disney - Club 33 in Disneyland many years ago.  So I guess I will go with that.


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> We don't really do bars but we do love the Italian Margarita from the gelato stand in Italy. We usually drink them while walking "around the world."



My thoughts exactly. Not much of a drinker, but I love the Italian Margaritas there and in Tutto Italia.


----------



## courtneybeth

Dis_Yoda said:


> I think I'm going to go for Animal Kingdom - Jambo House - Value or Standard Room when 11 months open up.



We have this for Princess Half Marathon next month and I think it'll be great! So close to Sanaa for pre-race meals 


I think we've secured a rental for Villas at the Grand Floridian. Our trip for December will be a little weird in that we'll go December 23-January 8. Spending 1.5 weeks off property then moving on property for a pure hotel only stay!


----------



## PCFriar80

I know the link is already out for the 2018 marathon weekend registration, but for those of you wondering or waiting here are the early registration dates/times for DVC members.  

Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend presented by Cigna®

Event Dates: January 3–7, 2018

Location: Walt Disney World Resort in Florida

Early Registration Starts: Thursday, February 9, 2017 at noon Eastern Time / 9:00 AM Pacific Time

Early Registration Ends: Monday, February 13, 2017 at 8:00 PM Eastern Time / 5:00 PM Pacific Time


----------



## Dis_Yoda

courtneybeth said:


> We have this for Princess Half Marathon next month and I think it'll be great! So close to Sanaa for pre-race meals
> 
> I think we've secured a rental for Villas at the Grand Floridian. Our trip for December will be a little weird in that we'll go December 23-January 8. Spending 1.5 weeks off property then moving on property for a pure hotel only stay!



We stayed at Animal Kingdom in a 1 Bedroom Savannah View last year for Princess (we originally had booked a standard view studio but they went down for refurb and they upgraded us for free so we gladly took it). 

The buses worked out well as well!  We're going to do Sanaa as a post race meal so we can eat all the food.  

We did Grand Floridian at Dark Side...I had a panic attack the morning of the half marathon because the monorail wasn't running because of technical difficulties and it made the morning start off really rough!  After that - no more monorail resorts for races that start at EPCOT for me - the ease of the monorail wasn't worth the panic attack!  (The monorail needs some major refurbishment in this engineer's opinion)  We are staying there this year again at Dark Side but thats because it starts off Floridian Way and worst case, we can walk that!


----------



## courtneybeth

Dis_Yoda said:


> We did Grand Floridian at Dark Side...I had a panic attack the morning of the half marathon because the monorail wasn't running because of technical difficulties and it made the morning start off really rough! After that - no more monorail resorts for races that start at EPCOT for me - the ease of the monorail wasn't worth the panic attack!



Any buses run from Grand Floridian? Now I'm a bit worried!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

courtneybeth said:


> Any buses run from Grand Floridian? Now I'm a bit worried!



They started 35 minutes late - which just gave me panic attacks!  The buses run for the 10K and 5K.  They weren't running for the half marathon.  Not sure if Disney learned their lesson from that race or not though.  They very well could have as backup options may always been needed!


----------



## Sonyamalexander

This is why I love this site. I got that email on Friday but only half read it. Just registered for my first 10k! My first 10k test run will be the Peachtree Road Race in July! Ohhh my day has been made today!!!


----------



## mbwhitti

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney question I am sure will be a popular one.
> 
> * What is your favorite bar/lounge/adult space on property?*



WDW faves in no particular order:

La Cava
Trader Sam's
Brown Derby Patio (Grapefruit Cake Martini!)
Nomad Lounge
Wave Bar
Mizner's


----------



## jhorstma

ATTQOTW:  Rose n' Crown - but out back watching Illuminations over Irish Coffee and Jaffa Tarts.

And I can't wait for the Mos Eisley cantina...


----------



## slp1650

I'm in!  Don't know if I should do a happy dance or a "oh **** what have I done" dance... either way this is officially happening!

In other news La Cava is definitely a favorite, although Nomads Lounge is quickly rising to the top as well!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> This, with No. 2 being Hurricane Hannah's. I'm like a celebrity there ...



It's not like we spent enough time there for the bartender to recognize you by name. Oh, wait....


----------



## Anisum

Now, with previous registration I'm really worried I won't get in. In other news Runners World VIP opened this morning for those doing Dopey.



rteetz said:


> * What is your favorite bar/lounge/adult space on property?*


I don't really have one to be honest. I haven't been to Disney much as an adult and usually we're too busy to stop by many places.


----------



## RunDisney Crazy

Ragland Road.  Sunday after marathon on patio with heaters lit.  Authentic Irish band, dancing girls and a good Guinness!


----------



## PrincessV

Keels said:


> Without going into technical details, if RunDisney doesn't use a dedicated server for email capacity, after x-number of bulk emails are sent out, mail domains will immediately blacklist email delivery and won't allow the same email to be sent to any more email addresses in that bulk send.
> 
> Basically, when people don't get emails from RunDisney, it's because GMail/Hotmail/Yahoo have blocked that email going to the remaining recipients because it's viewed as Spam thanks to taking the cheap way out on digital marketing.


Thank you @Keels! I know this, but could not for the life of me get it into any wording that would make sense to non-bulk emailers, lol!



rteetz said:


> * What is your favorite bar/lounge/adult space on property?*


Oooh, I can't pick only one!
In no particular order: Belle Vue Lounge at BW, Outer Rim at CR, Martha's Vineyard at BC, Mizner's at GF. And once upon a time, the Adventurers Club, may it RIP.


----------



## StarGirl11

rteetz said:


> Well it is Sunday! Sunday's are for Disney (and the Green Bay Packers of course!).
> 
> Today's Disney question I am sure will be a popular one.
> 
> * What is your favorite bar/lounge/adult space on property?*
> 
> My answer: Well I am a new adult and cannot yet legally drink but I do enjoy the lounge at Port Orleans Riverside when Yeehaw Bob is playing.



I can't drink so I really don't have an answer for that. I'll sometimes go down to the POFQ bar to get a non alcoholic drink.


----------



## dburg30

rteetz said:


> Well it is Sunday! Sunday's are for Disney (and the Green Bay Packers of course!).
> 
> Today's Disney question I am sure will be a popular one.
> 
> * What is your favorite bar/lounge/adult space on property?*
> 
> My answer: Well I am a new adult and cannot yet legally drink but I do enjoy the lounge at Port Orleans Riverside when Yeehaw Bob is playing.



I've done very little drinking on property since usually there with young family members so dont get to much.. So I can only say Top of the World Lounge at Bay Lake..


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> It's not like we spent enough time there for the bartender to recognize you by name. Oh, wait....



Hmmmm ...


----------



## Barca33Runner

FFigawi said:


> It's not like we spent enough time there for the bartender to recognize you by name. Oh, wait....



She is "The Official Keels of RunDisney"; a certain degree of notoriety should be expected.


----------



## Keels

Barca33Runner said:


> She is "The Official Keels of RunDisney"; a certain degree of notoriety should be expected.



RIGHT? I mean, I'm *kind of* a big deal ...


----------



## princess_jamie

So just caught up on about 5 pages of this thread and was really trying to put this out of my mind until Feb 14 and just focus on running and you know, just life stuff. But now this advanced link has me torn. Past rD 2x challenger - but it does in my mind say, congrats on finishing the 2017 race and get the advance reg. I am SUPER anxious about not getting in on Feb 14, but do also feel guilty using this link and nervous about getting booted or not being sure if I should register on the 14th. Any of you who have registered without running the 2017 race hear anything yet? Has the guilt subsided... ?

Sorry to be a few pages behind. I really should keep up with this thread better!


----------



## Anisum

My fear of getting kicked out later if I used the link for this year's marathon weekend participants got the best of me. Fortunately RawThreads loaded up their links today so I was able to get in for Dopey.


----------



## BelleWannabe4

I'm planning to run the marathon next year. It will be my first (and almost certainly last) marathon. I am excited and also almost had a heart attack that the sign up is this early! I thought I had until this summer to decide if I had truly lost my mind and wanted to commit to running that far  Thanks for the heads up!! I will sign up on Feb. 14.

Also, I am with the folks who voted for the La Cava del Tequila in Mexico. Those avocado margaritas are dangerous, especially if you just ran a half and haven't had lunch yet. Not that I made that mistake


----------



## Dis_Yoda

princess_jamie said:


> So just caught up on about 5 pages of this thread and was really trying to put this out of my mind until Feb 14 and just focus on running and you know, just life stuff. But now this advanced link has me torn. Past rD 2x challenger - but it does in my mind say, congrats on finishing the 2017 race and get the advance reg. I am SUPER anxious about not getting in on Feb 14, but do also feel guilty using this link and nervous about getting booted or not being sure if I should register on the 14th. Any of you who have registered without running the 2017 race hear anything yet? Has the guilt subsided... ?
> 
> Sorry to be a few pages behind. I really should keep up with this thread better!



I think my guilt never existed for the fact in 2016 my husband and I registered for 4 Challenges and we did 2017 Rebel Challenge.  RunDisney gets a lot of money from us.


----------



## minniebeth

I'm sorry if I'm repeating a quick question~ does anyone know how much the registration is for Goofy for 2018? I would so appreciate it!


----------



## rteetz

minniebeth said:


> I'm sorry if I'm repeating a quick question~ does anyone know how much the registration is for Goofy for 2018? I would so appreciate it!


$365 before registration fees.


----------



## minniebeth

rteetz said:


> $365 before registration fees.



THANK YOU!!!


----------



## princess_jamie

Dis_Yoda said:


> I think my guilt never existed for the fact in 2016 my husband and I registered for 4 Challenges and we did 2017 Rebel Challenge.  RunDisney gets a lot of money from us.



Ha - fair enough. I've actually read some of your TR or race recaps or whatever you've written! I recognize your name  My current work has been very ethics related.. must be rubbing off on me. I have a few days to think about it. I'm still a past participant, but I don't know what makes me more nervous.. not registering now and hoping all goes well on Feb 14, or registering now and worrying about getting booted and not knowing if I need to register on Feb 14.


----------



## lmschneider00

princess_jamie said:


> So just caught up on about 5 pages of this thread and was really trying to put this out of my mind until Feb 14 and just focus on running and you know, just life stuff. But now this advanced link has me torn. Past rD 2x challenger - but it does in my mind say, congrats on finishing the 2017 race and get the advance reg. I am SUPER anxious about not getting in on Feb 14, but do also feel guilty using this link and nervous about getting booted or not being sure if I should register on the 14th. Any of you who have registered without running the 2017 race hear anything yet? Has the guilt subsided... ?
> 
> Sorry to be a few pages behind. I really should keep up with this thread better!



I participated in the weekend (I was registered for the half), but not the Marathon... apparently only Marathon folks got the email, which seems a little unfair.  I was hesitant, as I am a strict rule follower by nature, but I looked all over the page (I couldn't view the email, since I never got it) and didn't see where there were any restrictions for registration (AP registration always says you must have a valid AP).  That, coupled with the fact that you can Google "RunDisney Past Participant" and the page shows up made me feel better about it.  Also, I am a weekend participant, so technically, I think I do qualify. Hopefully, rD feels the same way.


----------



## mbwhitti

Just signed up for Dopey this morning! Got my mom registered for the 5k and 10k. All that is left is to get DH signed up for the half. (I need to take out a Disney loan for all these races...) Working on getting DVC rooms booked... How many days to go?


----------



## cavepig

lmschneider00 said:


> apparently only Marathon folks got the email


I've read where Dopeys, Goofys, Half & 10ks got the email.  Sounds like it was hit or miss if you got it and participated. So since you were registered I'm sure you are fine.

If RunDisney plans to kick people out wouldn't you think they would have done it to those already who used the link who were not participants? curious...


----------



## princess_jamie

lmschneider00 said:


> I participated in the weekend (I was registered for the half), but not the Marathon... apparently only Marathon folks got the email, which seems a little unfair.  I was hesitant, as I am a strict rule follower by nature, but I looked all over the page (I couldn't view the email, since I never got it) and didn't see where there were any restrictions for registration (AP registration always says you must have a valid AP).  That, coupled with the fact that you can Google "RunDisney Past Participant" and the page shows up made me feel better about it.  Also, I am a weekend participant, so technically, I think I do qualify. Hopefully, rD feels the same way.



Since you were a 2017 weekend participant, I think you're totally fine.

I also looked through all of the restrictions and then opened the wine and dine registration on active to compare to the Dopey one and couldn't see much difference between a tiny wording in the URL that had PP in the Dopey one. I'm still torn - a strict rule follower as well. But, the fact that you can google it means people could stumble upon it, and I am a past participant just from the wrong year. Sigh... rules are hard


----------



## cavepig

princess_jamie said:


> I'm still torn - a strict rule follower as well. But, the fact that you can google it means people could stumble upon it, and I am a past participant just from the wrong year. Sigh... rules are hard


You sound like me!  I'm just waiting, I click on it, and wait again....Disney should have just put out unique codes or something but then their AP/DVC links aren't secure at all either and there's no check on that ahead of time at all.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

lmschneider00 said:


> I participated in the weekend (I was registered for the half), but not the Marathon... apparently only Marathon folks got the email, which seems a little unfair.


Everyone in my rD group got the email except me. I was a Dopey participant. The rest of our group only ran the 5k and/or 10k. So I think that rD tried to email it to everyone and something happened (maybe blacklisting?).


----------



## princess_jamie

cavepig said:


> You sound like me!  I'm just waiting, I click on it, and wait again....Disney should have just put out unique codes or something but then their AP/DVC links aren't secure at all either and there's no check on that ahead of time at all.


I have opened it so many times and looked through it and then closed it... it's terrible..


----------



## courtneybeth

princess_jamie said:


> I'm still torn - a strict rule follower as well. But, the fact that you can google it means people could stumble upon it, and I am a past participant just from the wrong year. Sigh... rules are hard



I threw caution to the wind and decided to sign up. If I get kicked out, I'll sign up through RawThreads and they can have my money again.

I really don't understand the theory behind kicking people out of the queue that registered. I would think they'd want our money but who knows. Charge me the extra $10 and call it even. I just to run and enjoy the race!


----------



## BwoZoo22

rteetz said:


> What is your favorite bar/lounge/adult space on property?


Late addition, but...
Jock Lindsey's in DS and Dawa Bar at AK. First time on the Brown Derby Patio this month - it was kinda cool, especially with the Star Wars shows next door.


----------



## BwoZoo22

Got the email link, opened it to look at the options (can't afford to register yet, still paying off W&D, Christmas, Dopey, Light Side...), and I don't see an option for the standard VIP Race Retreat, just the Runner's World VIP Retreat. Anyone else looking for the VIP? Am I just missing it? Guess it will be offered as an add on after early registrations...

I love the covered place to sit, pre-race food, and post race hot meal, but the Runner's World VIP is $1,150 per person! That's crazy, in my budgeting mind! The VIP Race Retreat Package is only an additional $230, making Dopey with VIP "only" $790. The 25th Anniversary Marathon Finisher jacket is tempting, but worth an extra $360? The other perks really mean nothing to me (I'm not that serious of a runner). Why does rD make me think so hard?!


----------



## BwoZoo22

Oh jeez, I just got an email from runDisney...

The "Thank you for participating" in the Light Side provided a link for early registration for the 2018 race. Guess this past participant link is going to be a new runDisney thing. 365 day registrations for all races...


----------



## RunDisney Crazy

I think I'm going through a TA but if I hadn't already made contact and got my name on some bibs, I'd sign up.  I think worse case scenario is they kick you out.  I don't see any type of band.  You would think they would have attached a ONE time use unique code to each email, then again, that would have taken a lot of work or let's say more work.  But my question or curiousity is how many spots are they allowing to be filled through the link?  There has to be some limit as to not have it sold out before it 'officially' opens for general registration.  Anyone heard anything about numbers?


----------



## RunDisney Crazy

BwoZoo22 said:


> Got the email link, opened it to look at the options (can't afford to register yet, still paying off W&D, Christmas, Dopey, Light Side...), and I don't see an option for the standard VIP Race Retreat, just the Runner's World VIP Retreat. Anyone else looking for the VIP? Am I just missing it? Guess it will be offered as an add on after early registrations...
> 
> I love the covered place to sit, pre-race food, and post race hot meal, but the Runner's World VIP is $1,150 per person! That's crazy, in my budgeting mind! The VIP Race Retreat Package is only an additional $230, making Dopey with VIP "only" $790. The 25th Anniversary Marathon Finisher jacket is tempting, but worth an extra $360? The other perks really mean nothing to me (I'm not that serious of a runner). Why does rD make me think so hard?!




Is there a link to the 25th jacket?  Thanks.


----------



## BwoZoo22

RunDisney Crazy said:


> Is there a link to the 25th jacket?  Thanks.


Like all things rD, no, it just states the anniversary jacket is a perk.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

I've run WDW Marathon Weekend races in 2016, 2015, 2014, 2013, and 2011, but not 2017.

I plan on doing the Dopey in 2018, but I'm holding out for the 'real' link on Feb 14th. If I don't get in (because everyone else has used the early link!), I'll go through a TA or do without.


----------



## SheHulk

I've been telling myself I want to hold off a little longer before registering for the marathon, to make sure I really want to run it next year, see how my schedule for the year pans out. But the early access link is just sitting in front of me like the jolly, candy-like button from Ren & Stimpy! I don't think I can hold out much longer.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

SheHulk said:


> I don't think I can hold out much longer.



Give in now or give in later.  It's just a matter of time


----------



## lahobbs4

My brain has got to take a break from runDisney planning! I just woke up from a dream where I showed up to the marathon and left my bib at the resort with no busses going back  Officially new my worst nightmare...


----------



## jhorstma

lahobbs4 said:


> My brain has got to take a break from runDisney planning! I just woke up from a dream where I showed up to the marathon and left my bib at the resort with no busses going back  Officially new my worst nightmare...


Right up there with the nightmare of showing up at the marathon with your bib but nothing to pin it to...


----------



## DVCFan1994

Does anyone think there is the chance of this selling out before early or general registration?  It seems so many people have the link and are doing it early.  I am still undecided on my races, and want to hold off at least until early registration, but I am getting nervous seeing how many people are registering early.


----------



## FFigawi

DVCFan1994 said:


> Does anyone think there is the chance of this selling out before early or general registration?  It seems so many people have the link and are doing it early.  I am still undecided on my races, and want to hold off at least until early registration, but I am getting nervous seeing how many people are registering early.



No chance at all. Disney will limit the spots in the early registration to give the running community at large (or at least those parts of the community who don't think Disney races are beneath them) the opportunity to enter.


----------



## bcarey2k

FFigawi said:


> No chance at all. Disney will limit the spots in the early registration to give the running community at large (or at least those parts of the community who don't think Disney races are beneath them) the opportunity to enter.



Agree 100%


----------



## DVCFan1994

FFigawi said:


> No chance at all. Disney will limit the spots in the early registration to give the running community at large (or at least those parts of the community who don't think Disney races are beneath them) the opportunity to enter.



Ok, good.  That's what I normally would have thought, but my fear was since all the 2017 people in the half, goofy or dopey didn't get what they paid for, they'd leave it open to a far larger number this year.  I recall one year where a race sold out in early registration because rD sold out.  I think it was a 10k, so that was in the back of my mind. 

I'll be ready at noon on the 9th  For what, still not sure.  But FYI, I have decided on MDI Marathon for October.  Thanks for reminding me about it, I looked at it last year, but chose MCM instead and then forgot all about it.  Deferred MCM due to injury, but it is a different weekend this year and I can't do it due to my husbands board meeting, so needed a new fall marathon.  So MDI will be my first full!


----------



## RunDisney Crazy

bcarey2k said:


> Agree 100%



Agreed.  But will definitely be interesting to see how quickly it goes with so many spots being filled beforehand.  I think they may have increased numbers because of it being the 25th, but still a lot of slots have been taken.

How bout the price.  That was a running joke, Disney races will never go down or even stay the same.  Well, Merry Christmas!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

FFigawi said:


> No chance at all. Disney will limit the spots in the early registration to give the running community at large (or at least those parts of the community who don't think Disney races are beneath them) the opportunity to enter.


IMO, the question should be focused on how many spots will remain for the general public, and I think that the number will be very low for the popular races. That makes it hyper critical that folks be at their keyboards ready to click when this goes live.


----------



## princess_jamie

BuckeyeBama said:


> IMO, the question should be focused on how many spots will remain for the general public, and I think that the number will be very low for the popular races. That makes it hyper critical that folks be at their keyboards ready to click when this goes live.


I'm pretty confident that I am speedy enough on the computer to get in on the day of general reg.. but all of this temptation makes it hard to wait... and more nerve wracking deciding to wait...


----------



## gjramsey

The kids school calendar has been released for 17-18 school year, and they don't start back up until Jan 8th.....so Dopey 2018 just became much more likely!

I have been tempted to register by the past participant link, but might wait until Monday until I pull the trigger.

Has anyone stayed at UO resorts before for marathon weekend? Curious to see how early I need to book rooms there compared to Disney resorts.


----------



## hauntedcity

lahobbs4 said:


> My brain has got to take a break from runDisney planning! I just woke up from a dream where I showed up to the marathon and left my bib at the resort with no busses going back  Officially new my worst nightmare...



I've had the same dream! I was at WDW with no bib, so I had to dash back to my house (in Indianapolis).  Thanks to dream logic, they were within a short car drive.


----------



## RunDisney Crazy

BuckeyeBama said:


> IMO, the question should be focused on how many spots will remain for the general public, and I think that the number will be very low for the popular races. That makes it hyper critical that folks be at their keyboards ready to click when this goes live.



I'm with you.  They'll definitely be spots but how many. It will be like a couple of years ago where races would sell out in 30 minutes.  This time since it's a big race plus the limited spots since so many are already filled. 

Almost.....I saw almost - going to miss the excitement of clicking refresh time after time waiting for it to open and then typing as fast as humanly possible.  But sitting back, knowing you're bibs are secured (TA) and watching will be nicer.


----------



## RunDisney Crazy

gjramsey said:


> The kids school calendar has been released for 17-18 school year, and they don't start back up until Jan 8th.....so Dopey 2018 just became much more likely!
> 
> I have been tempted to register by the past participant link, but might wait until Monday until I pull the trigger.
> 
> Has anyone stayed at UO resorts before for marathon weekend? Curious to see how early I need to book rooms there compared to Disney resorts.



That just crept into my mind.  I've stayed after the marathon weekend and on Tuesday, parks were empty.  We left resort after the inaugural Dopey, from hotel to park and we were the only two on the bus.  Going week before this year and just thought about kids being out of school.  CROWDS..


----------



## DVCFan1994

RunDisney Crazy said:


> That just crept into my mind.  I've stayed after the marathon weekend and on Tuesday, parks were empty.  We left resort after the inaugural Dopey, from hotel to park and we were the only two on the bus.  Going week before this year and just thought about kids being out of school.  CROWDS..



I have the opposite issue.  My kids go back on the 2nd, so do I pull them for the week or do I go without them and incur the wrath of very angry children...


----------



## BuckeyeBama

RunDisney Crazy said:


> That just crept into my mind.  I've stayed after the marathon weekend and on Tuesday, parks were empty.  We left resort after the inaugural Dopey, from hotel to park and we were the only two on the bus.  Going week before this year and just thought about kids being out of school.  CROWDS..


The crowds were a 10 (or so close that it didn't matter) this year. Next year will be worse the week before.


----------



## Anisum

courtneybeth said:


> I really don't understand the theory behind kicking people out of the queue that registered. I would think they'd want our money but who knows. Charge me the extra $10 and call it even. I just to run and enjoy the race!


I think you'll be fine unless there are so few general reg spots left that people complain about how the abuse of the pas registrants system kept them from getting in. That being said this scenario relies on runDisney being a rational professional organization. So... 



BwoZoo22 said:


> Got the email link, opened it to look at the options (can't afford to register yet, still paying off W&D, Christmas, Dopey, Light Side...), and I don't see an option for the standard VIP Race Retreat, just the Runner's World VIP Retreat. Anyone else looking for the VIP? Am I just missing it? Guess it will be offered as an add on after early registrations...
> 
> I love the covered place to sit, pre-race food, and post race hot meal, but the Runner's World VIP is $1,150 per person! That's crazy, in my budgeting mind! The VIP Race Retreat Package is only an additional $230, making Dopey with VIP "only" $790. The 25th Anniversary Marathon Finisher jacket is tempting, but worth an extra $360? The other perks really mean nothing to me (I'm not that serious of a runner). Why does rD make me think so hard?!


So while you may not care about the other perks I tried to break out the pricing. If you assume the jacket, the backpack and the in-training t-shirt are somewhere in the range of $150. If you assume the special pasta party costs $50 (which I what I think Pasta in the Park used to cost but I could be wrong) then you are only paying $130 for all the personalized training. Which still seems like a lot but that's what I think the breakdown would come out to?


----------



## ZellyB

FFigawi said:


> No chance at all. Disney will limit the spots in the early registration to give the* running community* at large (or at least those parts of the community who don't think Disney races are beneath them) the opportunity to enter.



[snark] But the running community doesn't think they are serious races, so do we really think any of them will be registering? [/snark]


----------



## gjramsey

DVCFan1994 said:


> I have the opposite issue.  My kids go back on the 2nd, so do I pull them for the week or do I go without them and incur the wrath of very angry children...




I was fully expecting the 2nd or 3rd for mine.  For Goofy last year, we flew out Thursday afternoon, so they missed 1 class on Thursday, all day Friday, and we flew back way too early on Monday, and had them in school before attendance was called for the day (while I took the rest of the off).  With them going back on the 8th, driving to Orlando is also back into play (and they miss 1 day), to make some things cheaper for us.


----------



## lahobbs4

DVCFan1994 said:


> I have the opposite issue.  My kids go back on the 2nd, so do I pull them for the week or do I go without them and incur the wrath of very angry children...



Ha! We were totally 'those parents' this year that went without our 3 kiddos. Still makes me laugh but we really enjoyed our MUCH NEEDED time together.


----------



## cburnett11

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I plan on doing the Dopey in 2018, but I'm holding out for the 'real' link on Feb 14th. If I don't get in (because everyone else has used the early link!),



I'm going to be surprised if they don't kick people out that didn't run this year.  I signed up, but didn't sign up my 3-4 family members that will be first-timers next year in the marathon.


----------



## DVCFan1994

gjramsey said:


> I was fully expecting the 2nd or 3rd for mine.  For Goofy last year, we flew out Thursday afternoon, so they missed 1 class on Thursday, all day Friday, and we flew back way too early on Monday, and had them in school before attendance was called for the day (while I took the rest of the off).  With them going back on the 8th, driving to Orlando is also back into play (and they miss 1 day), to make some things cheaper for us.





lahobbs4 said:


> Ha! We were totally 'those parents' this year that went without our 3 kiddos. Still makes me laugh but we really enjoyed our MUCH NEEDED time together.



I had a flight cancelled due to a Blizzard for PHM 2014 so I am paranoid flying close to the race. If I were to do Dopey the latest I'd go would be the first flight Wednesday morning, to get to the expo.  It seems pointless to send the kids Tuesday only, then pull them the rest of the week.  I don't think I could fly out on Sunday either, so it would be Monday sometime.  Which means at least 4 likely and possibly 5 days off.  School would HATE me.  But I've been known to ignore that before, like tomorrow for a ski day 

Starting in the mid nineties my whole family (parents and siblings, eventually signsficant others) would go Christmas to New Years, because it was the only common vacation time for everyone.   I stopped going after 2006 because my son was 8 months then and the crowds are way worse to deal with when you're dragging a baby around.  We went back that week in 2014-15 for a specific celebration, and still didn't love it with kids.  They are now 8 and 10 (almost 9 and 11) and I still think it would be rough.  I am seriously considering an adults only trip.  They've been every year since birth, I think Mom and Dad deserve one adult trip at this point right?  

While I'm at it, anyone ever stay at the Poly DVC Villas for a race weekend (or not I suppose).  Considering trying them for this weekend.  It seems it would be easy to get to TTC for the days the monorail runs, but I've never stayed at Poly, so I don't know about the 5k and 10k, where the bus goes and how far that would be. Poly seems like a good place for DH to spectate from.  Other wise it will be BLT, BWV or BCV.  I can only book BWV at 11 months, so I'll likely start there in a few weeks.


----------



## ZellyB

DVCFan1994 said:


> While I'm at it, anyone ever stay at the Poly DVC Villas for a race weekend (or not I suppose).  Considering trying them for this weekend.  It seems it would be easy to get to TTC for the days the monorail runs, but I've never stayed at Poly, so I don't know about the 5k and 10k, where the bus goes and how far that would be. Poly seems like a good place for DH to spectate from.  Other wise it will be BLT, BWV or BCV.  I can only book BWV at 11 months, so I'll likely start there in a few weeks.



I haven't done it before, but that's our first choice this time.  I just emailed a bit ahead of time to see if we can rent points for Poly once the 11-month window opens.  Seems like it will be a good location.


----------



## Nole95

DW and I are going without kids for Dopey 2018.  With having to get up early four days in a row, we just want to be on our own schedule and not have to worry about entertaining them the whole time.  We can go at our own pace and rest when we need to.


----------



## lahobbs4

Nole95 said:


> DW and I are going without kids for Dopey 2018.  With having to get up early four days in a row, we just want to be on our own schedule and not have to worry about entertaining them the whole time.  We can go at our own pace and rest when we need to.


 
Yes to this! And no Peter Pan's flight or Tomorrowland Speedway or Disney Jr show or Frozen Ever After. It was enjoyable and we were easily in bed by 8:00 pm every night


----------



## nervous1sttimer

I am also going without my kids, which will be a huge change! But because it is so early and I am expecting insane crowds, I'm not planning to do any parks. I may do some resort ADRs and see La Nouba. I am planning on a very relaxing time with lots of early nights and super early mornings!



cburnett11 said:


> I'm going to be surprised if they don't kick people out that didn't run this year.  I signed up, but didn't sign up my 3-4 family members that will be first-timers next year in the marathon.



I am 100% convinced they will not be kicking out anyone who registered with that link but who didn't run in 2017. I also don't think you will have a hard time signing up your family members on the 14th though!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Just wondering if anyone has photos of past marathon weekend "official" jackets-the ones you would pre-order vs what is available for sale at the Expo. Thanks


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

I just found out that rD won't defer my 2017 non-half to 2018 marathon (yes, I know it said half marathon, but they are the same price so I thought it was worth a shot) since the marathon is the only non-challenge I plan on doing in the foreseeable future. They sent me GC instead (which is totally fine). Planning to register for the full asap, looking forward to focusing on just that since my first marathon was part of Dopey.


----------



## cburnett11

nervous1sttimer said:


> I am 100% convinced they will not be kicking out anyone who registered with that link but who didn't run in 2017. I also don't think you will have a hard time signing up your family members on the 14th though!



The whole point of next year's trip is for the others to run.  If they can't register, that would suck.


----------



## croach

DVCFan1994 said:


> I had a flight cancelled due to a Blizzard for PHM 2014 so I am paranoid flying close to the race. If I were to do Dopey the latest I'd go would be the first flight Wednesday morning, to get to the expo.  It seems pointless to send the kids Tuesday only, then pull them the rest of the week.  I don't think I could fly out on Sunday either, so it would be Monday sometime.  Which means at least 4 likely and possibly 5 days off.  School would HATE me.  But I've been known to ignore that before, like tomorrow for a ski day
> 
> Starting in the mid nineties my whole family (parents and siblings, eventually signsficant others) would go Christmas to New Years, because it was the only common vacation time for everyone.   I stopped going after 2006 because my son was 8 months then and the crowds are way worse to deal with when you're dragging a baby around.  We went back that week in 2014-15 for a specific celebration, and still didn't love it with kids.  They are now 8 and 10 (almost 9 and 11) and I still think it would be rough.  I am seriously considering an adults only trip.  They've been every year since birth, I think Mom and Dad deserve one adult trip at this point right?
> 
> While I'm at it, anyone ever stay at the Poly DVC Villas for a race weekend (or not I suppose).  Considering trying them for this weekend.  It seems it would be easy to get to TTC for the days the monorail runs, but I've never stayed at Poly, so I don't know about the 5k and 10k, where the bus goes and how far that would be. Poly seems like a good place for DH to spectate from.  Other wise it will be BLT, BWV or BCV.  I can only book BWV at 11 months, so I'll likely start there in a few weeks.



The DVC buildings are the closest to the TTC but they are also the furthest from the Great Ceremonial House. That's where the buses pick up for the race. But honestly it's not a long walk at all. This year the Poly shared a bus with the Grand Floridian and Shades of Green but it was the first stop.


----------



## cavepig

lahobbs4 said:


> Yes to this! And no Peter Pan's flight


That's funny because I'll get a fastpass for Peter Pan and I have no kids, it's one of my favorite rides 

and to the dream showing up with no bib, I almost did that for real at the 2016 marathon, we started heading to the bus and luckily my brother noticed I didn't have my bib on.   So, for wine & dine weekend I pinned my bib on my shirt the night before when I laid my clothes out.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

All my Disney Trips are without children (DINKS here!)

We do Fantasyland when we get there right at opening and can knock it out - otherwise we avoid the place!

Hotel Plans may be changing for us.  DVC called me yesterday and let me know our waitlist point purchase request for Boardwalk came through...Disney has made me go broke this month.


----------



## baxter24

We left our three kids at home too for this past race weekend @lahobbs4 and we loved it! I feel the need to put in the disclaimer that we did miss them but it was such a nice time just the two of us.


----------



## tmanaster

DVCFan1994 said:


> I have the opposite issue.  My kids go back on the 2nd, so do I pull them for the week or do I go without them and incur the wrath of very angry children...



We had the same problem for this year's Dopey Challenge. So my DH and I decided to go without them. While they WERE sad, it was such a great trip for just the two of us, it was totally worth it!


----------



## Dis5150

DVCFan1994 said:


> While I'm at it, anyone ever stay at the Poly DVC Villas for a race weekend (or not I suppose). Considering trying them for this weekend. It seems it would be easy to get to TTC for the days the monorail runs, but I've never stayed at Poly, so I don't know about the 5k and 10k, where the bus goes and how far that would be. Poly seems like a good place for DH to spectate from. Other wise it will be BLT, BWV or BCV. I can only book BWV at 11 months, so I'll likely start there in a few weeks.





ZellyB said:


> I haven't done it before, but that's our first choice this time. I just emailed a bit ahead of time to see if we can rent points for Poly once the 11-month window opens. Seems like it will be a good location



We are trying for renting points at the Poly too! I also emailed and am on her list to try and rent a studio when the 11 month window opens up.


----------



## hauntedcity

All of our Disney races have been kid-free, but next year's Dopey will be the first time we bring the family.  We will all run the 5K, and then our 2 kids will hang out with Grandma during the other races.  My wife and I have LOVED having our get away weekends, but we've always wanted to share the excitement of race weekend.  And our oldest daughter is a huge Pluto fan, and she's always wanted that Pluto medal.


----------



## Dis5150

lahobbs4 said:


> Yes to this! And no Peter Pan's flight or Tomorrowland Speedway or Disney Jr show or Frozen Ever After. It was enjoyable and we were easily in bed by 8:00 pm every night



My DD is 27 and my running weekend buddy. And she STILL makes me ride Peter Pan.


----------



## lahobbs4

Dis5150 said:


> My DD is 27 and my running weekend buddy. And she STILL makes me ride Peter Pan.



Nice! I don't mind it with the kids but I've never understood that loooooong line!? But take me to WDW without the PeopleMover and Carousel of Progress? I don't think so


----------



## rteetz

lahobbs4 said:


> Nice! I don't mind it with the kids but I've never understood that loooooong line!? But take me to WDW without the PeopleMover and Carousel of Progress? I don't think so


Part of it is due to the lower ride capacity compared to other rides. The other reason is it's arguably one of the best dark rides Disney has done since you are "flying".


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

cavepig said:


> and to the dream showing up with no bib,



Since you get up so early for Disney races and wait in line for the bus, ride the bus, go through security, walk to the corrals, etc, I check my bib approximately 6,000 times!


----------



## IamTrike

DVCFan1994 said:


> I have the opposite issue.  My kids go back on the 2nd, so do I pull them for the week or do I go without them and incur the wrath of very angry children...



We've done marathon weekend for the past 7 years as an adults only trip with a couple other couples from church.   Our kids are usually back in school so the grandparents come and stay with them.   We're fortunate enough to take at least 1 or 2 other trips per year with the kids so they aren't that disappointed that they don't get to go with us.   It makes for a very relaxed trip.  It's a lot of fun to kind of hang out at Disney with your adult peers, getting to be kids together.


----------



## PrincessV

BuckeyeBama said:


> IMO, the question should be focused on how many spots will remain for the general public, and I think that the number will be very low for the popular races. That makes it hyper critical that folks be at their keyboards ready to click when this goes live.


I'm feeling the same way - I don't know that it'll be a 10-minute sellout, necessarily, but I don't think Dopey, 10K or full will last terribly long. I'm happy to be registered already and watching from the sidelines this time!


----------



## PrincessV

About school breaks, crowds, kids...

Note that our schools (Tampa Bay area) are still on winter break over Marathon week next year. And we're usually in sync with most other FL school districts, so I wouldn't be surprised to see higher crowds for 2018.

I invite my teen son to marathon week trips, but he has no interest, lol! We're local(ish) to WDW and I don't do the parks during race trips, so I don't blame him.


----------



## rteetz

I can't speak for bringing kids but I am probably one of if not the youngest people here and I started going to Marathon weekend when I was 16. Its always been a family trip for us but now with my one sister in high school it will become less of that.


----------



## michigandergirl

DVCFan1994 said:


> I have the opposite issue.  My kids go back on the 2nd, so do I pull them for the week or do I go without them and incur the wrath of very angry children...



I had angry kids when I left them at home for the 2016 marathon weekend, and they'll likely be angry again when they find out I'm leaving them home for 2018 too, but we are going as a family this spring, so hopefully that should ease their pain. 

2018 marathon weekend will be another girls trip for me!


----------



## BwoZoo22

DVCFan1994 said:


> While I'm at it, anyone ever stay at the Poly DVC Villas for a race weekend (or not I suppose).  Considering trying them for this weekend.  It seems it would be easy to get to TTC for the days the monorail runs, but I've never stayed at Poly, so I don't know about the 5k and 10k, where the bus goes and how far that would be. Poly seems like a good place for DH to spectate from.  Other wise it will be BLT, BWV or BCV.  I can only book BWV at 11 months, so I'll likely start there in a few weeks.



We stayed at the Poly for the Dopey this year, though not DVC. We loved the convenience. Our original plan was to use the monorail, but the bus was amazing. 5K and 10K mornings the buses were waiting before the appointed pick up time, loaded anyone who showed up early, which we were thankful for since it was cold, and left for EPCOT minutes before bus service was even supposed to start. No other stops. Poly was the first stop on the ride back to the resorts as well. The driver on marathon day tried to stop at SOG after our early pick up, but there were already three buses there so he went around them and off to EPCOT. It may depend on the driver, but overall it was a great bus experience this year. Our first monorail ride for the trip, to GF for dinner, the monorail broke down. Hence, we decided to use the bus for race transportation. Being so close to TTC was great too.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

We have always done vacations with and without our kids, including to WDW, so my kids don't expect to go on any particular vacation with us. If we invite them, they can go. If we don't, they know not to ask. We are a couple, not just parents. My kids get that.


----------



## RunDisney Crazy

BuckeyeBama said:


> We have always done vacations with and without our kids, including to WDW, so my kids don't expect to go on any particular vacation with us. If we invite them, they can go. If we don't, they know not to ask. We are a couple, not just parents. My kids get that.



That is refreshing to hear!   Everyone needs adult time.  Some I believe are attached at the hips.


----------



## Mickey Momma

I haven't even taken my poor husband on my past three RunDisney trips!  He is coming for the next one, though, and it will most likely only be the two of us.


----------



## jmasgat

Dis5150 said:


> We are trying for renting points at the Poly too! I also emailed and am on her list to try and rent a studio when the 11 month window opens up.



May I ask, from whom do you rent points?  Also looking to do.


----------



## rteetz

jmasgat said:


> May I ask, from whom do you rent points?  Also looking to do.


I have never done it but there is Davids DVC rentals and a couple other sites. You can also rent points directly on the dis on the DVC rent/trade board.


----------



## SheHulk

I used David's to rent points recently. They were very professional and everything went smoothly. They responded to my questions over email very promptly.


----------



## SheHulk

So I decided to yet again enter the NYC marathon lottery, and when I don't get in yet again, then I'll think about Disney 2018 assuming it's not sold out.


----------



## lahobbs4

Officially registered for the full! Now I've got a year to take an hour off of my time. Totally possible, right? Especially since I will be training for the full this year instead of the half


----------



## nervous1sttimer

lahobbs4 said:


> Officially registered for the full! Now I've got a year to take an hour off of my time. Totally possible, right? Especially since I will be training for the full this year instead of the half


I would love to take an hour off my time in the next year! I'd be thrilled with 45 minutes (my marathon time is 4:28 and I should be able to get sub-4). And I do think it is possible from a training perspective, but I don't know if it's possible from a Disney perspective. My worst race times are all RD events because I stop for photos constantly. I don't know if I can "race" a Disney event. Although with Dopey, maybe if I take it fun and easy over the first three races, I'll be over the photo-op element for the full?


----------



## Mickey Momma

nervous1sttimer said:


> I don't know if I can "race" a Disney event. Although with Dopey, maybe if I take it fun and easy over the first three races, I'll be over the photo-op element for the full?



That was my plan for Dumbo at DL last year.  Take all the photos during the 10K and skip the photo ops during the half.  It didn't go exactly as planned.  

I am wondering if the marathon will have anything particularly different this time since it is the 25th?


----------



## nervous1sttimer

Mickey Momma said:


> That was my plan for Dumbo at DL last year.  Take all the photos during the 10K and skip the photo ops during the half.  It didn't go exactly as planned.
> 
> I am wondering if the marathon will have anything particularly different this time since it is the 25th?


Good question, I don't know! And although I may be able to race a half after a fun 10K the day before, I'm not sure I could be in peak condition to race a full marathon after 13.1 miles at any speed the day before. I might need to find another marathon in late January 2018 to capitalize on the training!


----------



## ZellyB

jmasgat said:


> May I ask, from whom do you rent points?  Also looking to do.



We rented from DVC rental store. Went very well and using them again.


----------



## FFigawi

Mickey Momma said:


> I am wondering if the marathon will have anything particularly different this time since it is the 25th?



I am sure they'll have a spectacular surprise that's even better than the one at mile 20 five years ago, right @Ariel484?


----------



## Sonyamalexander

Has anyone stayed at AoA during marathon weekend? How was transportation? Are busses shared with another resort?


----------



## Dis5150

lahobbs4 said:


> Officially registered for the full! Now I've got a year to take an hour off of my time. Totally possible, right? Especially since I will be training for the full this year instead of the half



This is my goal too! We can do it!


----------



## lahobbs4

Dis5150 said:


> This is my goal too! We can do it!



I have no doubt! Wish I could do Little Rock, but Jonesboro added a full in September so hoping to get a decent time in that one because I've learned how helpful corral placement is!


----------



## jhorstma

lahobbs4 said:


> Officially registered for the full! Now I've got a year to take an hour off of my time. Totally possible, right? Especially since I will be training for the full this year instead of the half


That was my experience - amazing what a thousand miles or so will do to one's time!


----------



## Mickey Momma

FFigawi said:


> I am sure they'll have a spectacular surprise that's even better than the one at mile 20 five years ago, right @Ariel484?



Okay.  Spill.



Sonyamalexander said:


> Has anyone stayed at AoA during marathon weekend? How was transportation? Are busses shared with another resort?



I have stayed at AOA twice for marathon weekend.  Buses were shared with Pop for the Expo and race days. (You can't get much closer to the Expo.)  I had great experiences both times, though, and wouldn't hesitate staying again.

Edited to say that, when I have stayed at AOA for race weekends, I usually stay in the Little Mermaid rooms.  My guess is that these rooms have fewer non-race guests and are probably quieter than the rest of the resort.


----------



## Ariel484

FFigawi said:


> I am sure they'll have a spectacular surprise that's even better than the one at mile 20 five years ago, right @Ariel484?


Obviously - and they won't over-hype it for months beforehand at all!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Well 25 is within EPCOT...

I will be spectating this race.  I can make my own spectacular for you all .


----------



## Sonyamalexander

Mickey Momma said:


> Okay.  Spill.
> 
> 
> 
> I have stayed at AOA twice for marathon weekend.  Buses were shared with Pop for the Expo and race days. (You can't get much closer to the Expo.)  I had great experiences both times, though, and wouldn't hesitate staying again.
> 
> Edited to say that, when I have stayed at AOA for race weekends, I usually stay in the Little Mermaid rooms.  My guess is that these rooms have fewer non-race guests and are probably quieter than the rest of the resort.


Thank you for you info! I've never stayed there and want to try some place new in January!


----------



## DopeyBadger

My mom has decided to run Dopey in 2018 fulfilling her five year journey at age 61.

2014 - 5k
2015 - 10k
2016 - HM
2017 - M
2018 - Dopey

Now it's time to get all the ducks in a row.  

We're going to have to work VERY HARD on restraint this year.  While I can appreciate trying to PR all 4 races, we need to make sure it's the right choice when the time comes.  Apple not far from the tree when it comes to race day...

She decided to do the registration herself, but sent it to me to review.  No, POT submitted.  Because "Disney knows I ran previous races through them."  Nope.  Doesn't work that way.  So we got that disaster everted by submitting her POT appropriately.  We'll look for a 10 mile race this year to use as a new POT since the next question I got was "how do I get a lower bib number?"

Also, submitted our DVC rental request as well for Boardwalk.  Fingers crossed!

Seems like we just left...


----------



## Barca33Runner

DopeyBadger said:


> My mom has decided to run Dopey in 2018 fulfilling her five year journey at age 61.
> 
> 2014 - 5k
> 2015 - 10k
> 2016 - HM
> 2017 - M
> 2018 - Dopey
> 
> Now it's time to get all the ducks in a row.
> 
> We're going to have to work VERY HARD on restraint this year.  While I can appreciate trying to PR all 4 races, we need to make sure it's the right choice when the time comes.  Apple not far from the tree when it comes to race day...
> 
> She decided to do the registration herself, but sent it to me to review.  No, POT submitted.  Because "Disney knows I ran previous races through them."  Nope.  Doesn't work that way.  So we got that disaster everted by submitting her POT appropriately.  We'll look for a 10 mile race this year to use as a new POT since the next question I got was "how do I get a lower bib number?"
> 
> Also, submitted our DVC rental request as well for Boardwalk.  Fingers crossed!
> 
> Seems like we just left...



That's so awesome. My mom has run the 5K and 10K the last few years, but we haven't been able to stoke any competitive fires to get her to move up in distance. Nothing wrong with that and I'm glad she stepped out of her comfort zone to participate in the races she does, but I have to admit I was hoping she might show an interest in a new challenge.

"Disney knows I ran previous races through them."


----------



## Dis5150

lahobbs4 said:


> I have no doubt! Wish I could do Little Rock, but Jonesboro added a full in September so hoping to get a decent time in that one because I've learned how helpful corral placement is!



I waited too long and the Little Rock full sold out. It's for the best though, I need to concentrate on shorter distances to get faster I think. Do you know about the 10 miler in Little Rock at the end of April? That is now my goal race for POT.


----------



## lahobbs4

Dis5150 said:


> I waited too long and the Little Rock full sold out. It's for the best though, I need to concentrate on shorter distances to get faster I think. Do you know about the 10 miler in Little Rock at the end of April? That is now my goal race for POT.


 10 miler would be great! 5:00 pm in late April in Arkansas?? I may have to wait until the weather forecast to sign up for that one...


----------



## princess_jamie

DopeyBadger said:


> My mom has decided to run Dopey in 2018 fulfilling her five year journey at age 61.
> 
> 2014 - 5k
> 2015 - 10k
> 2016 - HM
> 2017 - M
> 2018 - Dopey
> 
> Now it's time to get all the ducks in a row.



Good for her!!!! My dad (just turned 64) did a half marathon with me for 3 years in a row - our first one together was my very first half in 2013 - and he was always athletic but never much of a runner. He always killed his time goal and always ended up running way more than he "planned". How wonderful for your mom! I totally get the "how do I get a better bib number" thought. That's always my plan! She's very fortunate to have someone so passionate as you to guide her through the journey


----------



## DopeyBadger

Barca33Runner said:


> That's so awesome. My mom has run the 5K and 10K the last few years, but we haven't been able to stoke any competitive fires to get her to move up in distance. Nothing wrong with that and I'm glad she stepped out of her comfort zone to participate in the races she does, but I have to admit I was hoping she might show an interest in a new challenge.
> 
> "Disney knows I ran previous races through them."



Congrats to your mom as well!  Quite the opposite issue here as I keep trying really hard to stop my mom from "racing the 20 year olds on the treadmill" during training runs.

And I feel like we've heard the whole "Disney knows.." line a few times so it was funny to hear it from my own flesh and blood.



princess_jamie said:


> Good for her!!!! My dad (just turned 64) did a half marathon with me for 3 years in a row - our first one together was my very first half in 2013 - and he was always athletic but never much of a runner. He always killed his time goal and always ended up running way more than he "planned". How wonderful for your mom! I totally get the "how do I get a better bib number" thought. That's always my plan! She's very fortunate to have someone so passionate as you to guide her through the journey



Thanks!  And congrats to your dad as well!  That's so cool he is out there crushing it!  Is he doing it again this year?  And I think we can all appreciate the quest for a good POT.  I'm happy to help her in the best way I can.


----------



## cavepig

Read on facebook how someone called and was told RunDisney will audit registrations that were used with the early past participant link just like with AP/DVC and refund the people, but I wonder if it will really happen & when.  You would think if it isn't sold out on pre spots it would be silly of RunDisney to do that as they might lose people who get angry.  Will be interesting to see how it plays out. 
Still counting down to Feb. 9 for AP registration day here.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

I read all sorts of fake news on FB! I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## michigandergirl

DopeyBadger said:


> My mom has decided to run Dopey in 2018 fulfilling her five year journey at age 61.
> 
> 2014 - 5k
> 2015 - 10k
> 2016 - HM
> 2017 - M
> 2018 - Dopey
> 
> Now it's time to get all the ducks in a row.
> 
> We're going to have to work VERY HARD on restraint this year.  While I can appreciate trying to PR all 4 races, we need to make sure it's the right choice when the time comes.  Apple not far from the tree when it comes to race day...
> 
> She decided to do the registration herself, but sent it to me to review.  No, POT submitted.  Because "Disney knows I ran previous races through them."  Nope.  Doesn't work that way.  So we got that disaster everted by submitting her POT appropriately.  We'll look for a 10 mile race this year to use as a new POT since the next question I got was "how do I get a lower bib number?"
> 
> Also, submitted our DVC rental request as well for Boardwalk.  Fingers crossed!
> 
> Seems like we just left...



That is SO cool! Your mom rocks! I hope I will still be running 20 years from now.


----------



## cavepig

nervous1sttimer said:


> I read all sorts of fake news on FB! I will believe it when I see it.


Are you in the running groups on there, it's not news?  I have found most people don't put fake stuff on those, but of course there are trolls everywhere. They could have put it to be fake or have been told wrong as I know RunDisney reps will pass on differing info. I still thought it was interesting to share here as people like to discuss stuff & will be interested to see how it plays out.


----------



## DopeyBadger

michigandergirl said:


> That is SO cool! Your mom rocks! I hope I will still be running 20 years from now.



Thanks!  I agree and I too hope I can continue to run at that age.  

Here's another funny anecdote from this morning.  After convincing her she needed a POT she went in and added it.  I was reviewing the POT and for "Race Name", she put _her_ name.  Because that was _her_ name on the day of the race...   

Nope, they want to know the RACES name, mom, not yours...    As in "Walt Disney World Half Marathon"...  Oh mom....


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> Read on facebook how someone called and was told RunDisney will audit registrations that were used with the early past participant link just like with AP/DVC and refund the people, but I wonder if it will really happen & when.  You would think if it isn't sold out on pre spots it would be silly of RunDisney to do that as they might lose people who get angry.  Will be interesting to see how it plays out.
> Still counting down to Feb. 9 for AP registration day here.


I wonder how this will work. I did run this year so I am able to register as a past participant. However I didn't use the same email that I used for this year because my mom signed me up through her account due to me being under 18 at the time of registration. Now that I am 18+ I can sign up on my own and use my own email.


----------



## Lola_Stark42

Sorry if this is off topic. Does anyone ever start a Castaway Cay Challenge/5K thread? I posted in the Disney Cruise section but haven't gotten many replies. I'm signed up for the Dopey challenge, signed hubby up for the 5K, and decided to do the crusie to get the Castaway Cay Challenge medal. 

I was hoping to find anecdotes or more information from people who have done the same in the past. Thanks!


----------



## baxter24

@Lola_Stark42, we just did the castaway cay challenge a couple of weeks ago on the Dream. We had a good time! You pick up everything you need at the expo marathon weekend. They had character stops (Mickey, Minnie, Chip and Dale, then Goofy and Donald at the finish line). Its the same RunDisney set up with corrals, start/finish line, food boxes, etc). Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Lola_Stark42

Thanks! Does it typically sell out rather quickly? I know it goes on sale the same time as the rest of Marathon Weekend. I know I need my confirmation number for the cruise to register. I guess I'm just super nervous that I won't get into the Challenge is all.


----------



## Princess KP

cavepig said:


> Read on facebook how someone called and was told RunDisney will audit registrations that were used with the early past participant link just like with AP/DVC and refund the people, but I wonder if it will really happen & when.  You would think if it isn't sold out on pre spots it would be silly of RunDisney to do that as they might lose people who get angry.  Will be interesting to see how it plays out.
> Still counting down to Feb. 9 for AP registration day here.



If they are going to do that, I hope it will be soon so I can be prepared to register. I ran Marathon 2017 but did not get the email but am eligible for DVC/AP registration.


----------



## baxter24

@Lola_Stark42, I have no idea how quickly it sells out. I signed up for the marathon first last year right when registration opened then signed up for the challenge right after. I think there were about 800 of us the morning of the race. If you are nervous about it, I'd make sure you are there to sign up right when registration opens just to be sure.


----------



## courtneybeth

Rundisney didn't block the page from Google - so anyone could have found the link.... even if they participated or didn't participate. That said - what a headache to remove people who did sign up without previously running. 

I'm one of those and ready to get refunded and rebuy. I just hope they do their QA check before actual reg day. It may rub people the wrong way who thought they were in and then declined and can't get back in.


----------



## TeeterTots

I agree with @courtneybeth. That would upset a lot of people! I'm so tempted to sign up, but if it's meant to be i'll get in as AP/DVC member. Super anxious though. I'm ready to make 2018 my first marathon.... Eek!


----------



## courtneybeth

I really cannot imagine Disney going through all of the registrations and refunding all of those people. Disney hasn't sold out all of their race weekends and they already have my money. Why risk a "sure thing" for $10-15 more?

I think they have to say those things on the phone but in reality they will not do anything. I have never heard of anyone being kicked out for early registration. 

But it's Rundisney so who knows.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

If they cancel my husband's registration - I"ll just do it again.  $10 won't break me.  Goodness knows Disney got all my money in January already!


----------



## bellrae

courtneybeth said:


> Rundisney didn't block the page from Google - so anyone could have found the link.... even if they participated or didn't participate. That said - what a headache to remove people who did sign up without previously running.
> 
> I'm one of those and ready to get refunded and rebuy. I just hope they do their QA check before actual reg day. It may rub people the wrong way who thought they were in and then declined and can't get back in.



Interestingly I can no longer get the website up using Google. It was there last week, now it is gone (but the website itself still works).

Edit: I just went and clicked on the registration link. It appears early registration has closed for most events. Only ones left are Dopey, Goofy and Marathon. The 5, 10, half, RW VIP, Kids races and castaway challenge are no longer options (but were previously).


----------



## courtneybeth

How funny, I just googled and put in and "runDisney past participants" and it pulled up first link!


EDIT: And now all the links are dead. Promotion is over and now we wait for the aftermath


----------



## FFigawi

DopeyBadger said:


> Here's another funny anecdote from this morning.  After convincing her she needed a POT she went in and added it.  I was reviewing the POT and for "Race Name", she put _her_ name.  Because that was _her_ name on the day of the race...
> 
> Nope, they want to know the RACES name, mom, not yours...    As in "Walt Disney World Half Marathon"...  Oh mom....



Now that's funny!


----------



## rangermom

DH and I are doing the 5k and 10k.  The kids are doing the 5K with us also. We did the same for the Super Heroes weekend this past November and it was a great family experience.


----------



## BikeFan

So far, my extended family has registered for the following:

Dopey: Me
Half:   My mom, older brother, and two sisters-in-law
Full:   My wife, son, and youngest brother

Still deciding: Another brother-in-law, a sister-in-law, and maybe a nephew and his wife.

RunDisney should pay me a commission!


----------



## Dis5150

Well I changed my DVC points rental request from Poly to Preferred at Saratoga Springs. After talking with DD27 we are at MOST getting 2 day park tickets so we would rather be walking distance to Disney Springs. Still very excited about it!


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> Well I changed my DVC points rental request from Poly to Preferred at Saratoga Springs. After talking with DD27 we are at MOST getting 2 day park tickets so we would rather be walking distance to Disney Springs. Still very excited about it!


The walking/boat to Disney Springs was a big plus.


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> Well 25 is within EPCOT...
> 
> I will be spectating this race.  I can make my own spectacular for you all .



OMG @FFigawi!!!!! IT'S THE STEIN HANDER-OUTER WE'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR!!!!!!


----------



## Mickey Momma

Keels said:


> OMG @FFigawi!!!!! IT'S THE STEIN HANDER-OUTER WE'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR!!!!!!



Um.  Can I get in on this?


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> OMG @FFigawi!!!!! IT'S THE STEIN HANDER-OUTER WE'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR!!!!!!



Let's sign her up!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> Let's sign her up!



This is all dependent on how fast my husband runs his marathon    As check out of the room is 11AM - if he's estimated to finish after 11AM - I'm going to have to get the luggage to the car + make him his "de-marathon yourself" bag to enjoy at the gym in the Boardwalk as I'm not going to drive that boy home in post run grossness!  Reservation day is Sunday for us!  

Wonder if that would get me in trouble to just hand out beer on the Boardwalk to the runners...


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> This is all dependent on how fast my husband runs his marathon    As check out of the room is 11AM - if he's estimated to finish after 11AM - I'm going to have to get the luggage to the car + make him his "de-marathon yourself" bag to enjoy at the gym in the Boardwalk as I'm not going to drive that boy home in post run grossness!  Reservation day is Sunday for us!
> 
> Wonder if that would get me in trouble to just hand out beer on the Boardwalk to the runners...



He's more than welcome to use my room at BCV! There's no chance I will be back there before 2.


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> Wonder if that would get me in trouble to just hand out beer on the Boardwalk to the runners...



Nope. How do you think I got this beer during the 10k this year?


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Nope. How do you think I got this beer during the 10k this year?
> 
> View attachment 218260



Speaking of ... if you want more in-race delicious Texas IPAs, you need to practice "Label Out" for pictures!


----------



## Anisum

FFigawi said:


> Nope. How do you think I got this beer during the 10k this year?


Where is your red sparkle skirt? Is that only for marathons? If so you need to up your sparkle skirt game.

P.S. I need to learn the ways of obtaining beer while running in Disney.


----------



## IamTrike

FFigawi said:


> Nope. How do you think I got this beer during the 10k this year?
> 
> View attachment 218260


Nice picture.  I always like it when both feet are in the air.


----------



## FFigawi

Anisum said:


> Where is your red sparkle skirt? Is that only for marathons? If so you need to up your sparkle skirt game.
> 
> P.S. I need to learn the ways of obtaining beer while running in Disney.



Red skirt is only for marathons and/or special events. I have a green one too, but I think it's still in Kurdistan. 

For the beer, you'll need to learn the secret handshake.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Red skirt is only for marathons and/or special events. I have a green one too, but I think it's still in Kurdistan.
> 
> For the beer, you'll need to learn the secret handshake.



I HAVE A NAVY ONE FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## Keels

Anisum said:


> Where is your red sparkle skirt? Is that only for marathons? If so you need to up your sparkle skirt game.
> 
> P.S. I need to learn the ways of obtaining beer while running in Disney.



My sweet friends handed out beer during the 10K this year. I promised @FFigawi that an IPA would be waiting for him at Mile 5, but he had no idea who would have it. I told him he needed to go up to ANY female he saw and say to them: "Do you have a beer for me?". 

My friends were the only ones out there at that point, so they were obvious. But Mercedes checked the name on his bib and asked to see his ID before he was handed said beer.


----------



## SunDial

Dis_Yoda said:


> Question of the Day:  I've lost count on how many times I've been to Disney.  I grew up in Florida about 2.5 hours away - we went a lot growing up (back when you could get Beach Club for $99 a night!) My first visit was in 1986 - the year I was born.  My husband's first visit was in 2007.  He's been now probably 30 times.



Have some catching up to do.  

Have pics from 1973.   Going ever since.  Probably a couple hundred visits.


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> My sweet friends handed out beer during the 10K this year. I promised @FFigawi that an IPA would be waiting for him at Mile 5, but he had no idea who would have it. I told him he needed to go up to ANY female he saw and say to them: "Do you have a beer for me?".
> 
> My friends were the only ones out there at that point, so they were obvious. But Mercedes checked the name on his bib and asked to see his ID before he was handed said beer.


They sound like responsible bartenders.


----------



## BikeFan

Keels said:


> My sweet friends handed out beer during the 10K this year.



Wow, I need friends like that.  All my friends ever did was cheer for me, but no beer.  Some friends they are!


----------



## mbwhitti

Boardwalk booked for the first two nights...


----------



## Dis5150

mbwhitti said:


> Boardwalk booked for the first two nights...



Yay! I have to rent points, at SS, so they are waiting on a member to accept my request. Except my agent is on vacation until Tuesday. She is "monitoring her email" so hopefully she will let me know if she finds out something. Not that I am anxious or anything!


----------



## IamTrike

We booked the Contemp for this trip.   DW and I's 20th anniversary is on Tuesday so I need to figure out if we want to spend it here or go down a night early.


----------



## DVCFan1994

I have a non-disney vacation in a few weeks and Disney in June.  Since I am still planning for those, I somehow totally blanked on the fact my 11 month mark is days away!  Everyone talking about making their reservations reminded me, so thanks  Better decide what races I'm doing and therefore when I am traveling.


----------



## PCFriar80

Just booked BCVs for 8 nights!


----------



## hauntedcity

2BR at Saratoga Springs booked!  At the 7 month DVC window, we may try and switch to someplace else, but it's comforting to know we have race registrations and a place to stay.  Add some airfare and, baby, you got a stew going!


----------



## Lola_Stark42

I need to write this somewhere because I might explode from excitement otherwise. 

I'm signed up for Dopey, and I signed hubby up for the 5k. Then I got a wild hair going to go on the cruise so we can both do the Castaway Cay Challenge. We've never been on a cruise before, so I figured it would be a nice way to relax. (Or all the ship exploring). THEN I go, well New Years is only two days before we have to be there....

So long story short I booked Art of Animation Cars suite from NYE day until the following Monday, and then we go on the cruise for 4 days. Of course things can change between now and next year, but that's the current plan we are going with.


----------



## lahobbs4

Darn you runDisney. Since the Marathon, I have registered for W&D 5K and 10K with a girlfriend & reserved our resort. Decided to take our kids in September and, why the heck not, add on a Disney cruise. Now I'm signed up for the 2018 Marathon and trying to talk DH into Dopey... I have GOT to get this under control!

Stop taking all of my money!! Just kidding, take it all. Life is short and Disney makes us happy.


----------



## rteetz

lahobbs4 said:


> Darn you runDisney. Since the Marathon, I have registered for W&D 5K and 10K with a girlfriend & reserved our resort. Decided to take our kids in September and, why the heck not, add on a Disney cruise. Now I'm signed up for the 2018 Marathon and trying to talk DH into Dopey... I have GOT to get this under control!
> 
> Stop taking all of my money!! Just kidding, take it all. Life is short and Disney makes us happy.


Yep, I'm trying to plot and plan a Disneyland trip for coast to coast.


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> Yep, I'm trying to plot and plan a Disneyland trip for coast to coast.



If Labor Day weekend doesn't work for you, there is always Super Heroes (with more comfortable weather, IMO)


----------



## rteetz

jeanigor said:


> If Labor Day weekend doesn't work for you, there is always Super Heroes (with more comfortable weather, IMO)


Well I was actually considering Light side right after marathon weekend since I should still be on break from college. Otherwise Labor Day weekend would be next best.


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> Well I was actually considering Light side right after marathon weekend since I should still be on break from college. Otherwise Labor Day weekend would be next best.


I totally forgot we were talking 2018......


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Light Side is fun!  This will be year 4 of that for me and my first half marathon with a stable ankle!  (you know, after well, doing multiple race weekends - don't follow my example - I'm dumb).


----------



## rteetz

jeanigor said:


> I totally forgot we were talking 2018......


I wanted to do 2017 for that 10th anniversary coast to coast but that's likely not going to happen so 2018 it is.


----------



## mbwhitti

lahobbs4 said:


> Darn you runDisney. Since the Marathon, I have registered for W&D 5K and 10K with a girlfriend & reserved our resort. Decided to take our kids in September and, why the heck not, add on a Disney cruise. Now I'm signed up for the 2018 Marathon and trying to talk DH into Dopey... I have GOT to get this under control!
> 
> Stop taking all of my money!! Just kidding, take it all. Life is short and Disney makes us happy.



Sounds like me right now. The in-laws have been dying to go with us to Disney for Food and Wine so we just booked DVC Rental for early October. On a whim bc why not use our APs, signed up for Dark Side Challenge (Hello Flower and Garden).. just signed up for Dopey and started paying DVC rentals and still have to sign DH up for the half. Talk about hitting the bank account hard. 

But I say the same thing as you... Disney makes us happy so why not spend our money on experiences.


----------



## Dis5150

Yay! Just got the email that we got our reservation at Saratoga Springs, preferred studio! This will be our first time renting points, first DVC stay and I am very excited!


----------



## ZellyB

Dis5150 said:


> Yay! Just got the email that we got our reservation at Saratoga Springs, preferred studio! This will be our first time renting points, first DVC stay and I am very excited!



Woohoo!  Congrats.  I'm so impatient about ours.  Since our stay won't end until January 9th, our rental place said they couldn't request until the 9th.  I guess that's how that works?  You have to be 11 months out up to the last day of your stay?


----------



## BikeFan

rteetz said:


> I wanted to do 2017 for that 10th anniversary coast to coast but that's likely not going to happen so 2018 it is.


There's a special 10th anniversary C2C medal?!?  And I just got mine last year!  Hmmm....I've always wanted to run Avengers....


----------



## Dis5150

ZellyB said:


> Woohoo!  Congrats.  I'm so impatient about ours.  Since our stay won't end until January 9th, our rental place said they couldn't request until the 9th.  I guess that's how that works?  You have to be 11 months out up to the last day of your stay?



Thanks! Our first day is the 3rd and she was able to book it today, so I don't know?? Saratoga Springs is probably easier to get than the Poly (isn't that where you are trying to get in?). We are using DVC rental store. We check out on 8th.


----------



## ZellyB

Dis5150 said:


> Thanks! Our first day is the 3rd and she was able to book it today, so I don't know?? Saratoga Springs is probably easier to get than the Poly (isn't that where you are trying to get in?). We are using DVC rental store. We check out on 8th.



Hmmm, yeah we are using them too.  And, yes, hoping for Poly.  Oh well, it's okay.  I suspect we'll get it whether today or the 9th.  I'm just impatient.


----------



## rteetz

BikeFan said:


> There's a special 10th anniversary C2C medal?!?  And I just got mine last year!  Hmmm....I've always wanted to run Avengers....


Yep it's bigger and different than the previous ones. I will definitely have medal envy of those getting that one.


----------



## DISfam2401

ZellyB said:


> Hmmm, yeah we are using them too.  And, yes, hoping for Poly.  Oh well, it's okay.  I suspect we'll get it whether today or the 9th.  I'm just impatient.



Nervous too - we're using DVC rental store and are hoping for a 2BR at Boardwalk. I know it's a stretch but we're bringing the in-laws to watch our 2 little ones and were hoping they could watch from the boardwalk. We don't check in until the 4th though... so I guess we find out availability tomorrow?  Were you actually about to book SS, or just find out they had availability? The way I understand it, availability means there are rooms available but then they need to find someone with home points to actually book it.

ETA: Argh, she just emailed and said she would get back to me on Monday. That means DVC members can book it over the weekend. This whole thing is stressful...


----------



## PCFriar80

ZellyB said:


> Woohoo!  Congrats.  I'm so impatient about ours.  Since our stay won't end until January 9th, our rental place said they couldn't request until the 9th.  I guess that's how that works?  *You have to be 11 months out up to the last day of your stay?*



Not to cause you more angst, but it's 11 months from your check-in day.  I booked BCV today for 1/3 - 1/10 and will add another day tomorrow.  Nonetheless, I am 99% sure [no decimals] that you'll get your request.  Good luck and happy training!


----------



## MissLiss279

I too rented DVC for the first time today! My check-in day is actually the 2nd, but when the lady I'm using checked yesterday, all the Standard View Studios at the Boardwalk were booked on the 2nd. So today, first thing, she went and booked starting on the 3rd standard view -and was able to get it, and then she booked a pool/garden view for the 2nd - being waitlisted for the standard view. A little complex, but I'm excited!


----------



## ZellyB

PCFriar80 said:


> Not to cause you more angst, but it's 11 months from your check-in day.  I booked BCV today for 1/3 - 1/10 and will add another day tomorrow.  Nonetheless, I am 99% sure [no decimals] that you'll get your request.  Good luck and happy training!



Well, dang. I am now 82.93% more worried than I was before. 



I'm sure it will be fine. But I might email again just to check.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Glad people are getting their rooms booked!  I have two more days until I can!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Well I was just told by DVC rental store that due to overwhelming requests they are changing AKL from non-premium to Premium, this came after I gave my 100$ deposit. So I can stay locked in at my quoted non-premium rate, but may potentially not find a renter as they can now get more money per point for the same room. Still staying hopeful, that something will come through, but looks like I'll be waiting closer to the 6 or 7 month mark, rather than being able to get it confirmd now.  
Congrats to all those who have secured their ideal rooms.


----------



## ZellyB

Sailormoon2 said:


> Well I was just told by DVC rental store that due to overwhelming requests they are changing AKL from non-premium to Premium, this came after I gave my 100$ deposit. So I can stay locked in at my quoted non-premium rate, but may potentially not find a renter as they can now get more money per point for the same room. Still staying hopeful, that something will come through, but looks like I'll be waiting closer to the 6 or 7 month mark, rather than being able to get it confirmd now.
> Congrats to all those who have secured their ideal rooms.



Well that stinks.    Hopefully you will still find a someone to rent for you!


----------



## Dis5150

DISfam2401 said:


> Nervous too - we're using DVC rental store and are hoping for a 2BR at Boardwalk. I know it's a stretch but we're bringing the in-laws to watch our 2 little ones and were hoping they could watch from the boardwalk. We don't check in until the 4th though... so I guess we find out availability tomorrow?  Were you actually about to book SS, or just find out they had availability? The way I understand it, availability means there are rooms available but then they need to find someone with home points to actually book it.
> 
> ETA: Argh, she just emailed and said she would get back to me on Monday. That means DVC members can book it over the weekend. This whole thing is stressful...


We are booked with a reservation number at SS. She emailed this morning that there was availability so I paid the $100 deposit. She said it could be hours or days to have a member accept the reservation. Then she emailed me a couple hours later with the good news and reservation number. Now I have to pay the rest of the deposit by Sunday a.m.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ZellyB said:


> Well, dang. I am now 82.93% more worried than I was before.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it will be fine. But I might email again just to check.



You can book 11 months out for a maximum 7 night stay.  So today you could book starting for 1/3 for 7 nights, so checking out the 10th.  Tomorrow you should be good to get through the 11th.


----------



## courtneybeth

Ugh. I just threw in a request for rental points - so far no luck. May have to book a bounce back after Princess.


----------



## Keels

Beach Club  = BOOKED! Yay!


----------



## Keels

courtneybeth said:


> Ugh. I just threw in a request for rental points - so far no luck. May have to book a bounce back after Princess.



IDK if the guy I use still has points, but he's great if you're interested. He owns at BCV, BLT and GFV, but can book you and waitlist in to anywhere else.


----------



## courtneybeth

And just like that... Beach Club booked, Jan 3-8.


----------



## BigEeyore

Booked us at Kidani for a savannah view studio! Might try and waitlist the Poly at the 7 month window but we love our home resort AKL so I'm a happy gal either way.


----------



## mbwhitti

We are all set for our split stay, 3-5 at Boardwalk, then 5-8 at Bay Lake. My points rental contact has Poly points coming in March and will try to switch the Bay Lake to Poly. If it doesn't work out, I'm happy to try a new resort. Anyone with marathon weekend experience at Bay Lake?


----------



## Disneyhappy

We are DVC owners and I can't believe how quickly BLT standard studios view booked. I was blocked out by walkers for  1/3 and 1/4 but was able to get the rest of the trip from 1/5-1/7. Booked lake view for 1/3-1/5 and will switch over to standard on 1/5. No biggie.  Does anyone know how to sign up for the DVC early registration? Through Run Disney site?


----------



## PCFriar80

Disneyhappy said:


> We are DVC owners and I can't believe how quickly BLT standard studios view booked. I was blocked out by walkers for  1/3 and 1/4 but was able to get the rest of the trip from 1/5-1/7. Booked lake view for 1/3-1/5 and will switch over to standard on 1/5. No biggie.  *Does anyone know how to sign up for the DVC early registration?* Through Run Disney site?



Yes, log on to DVC; My DVC Membership; Member Benefits and More; scroll down and you'll see a RunDisney registration link.  You'll click on the "Register Online" box which will redirect you to the registration page.  Thursday, 2/9 @ noon [EST].

You can also just do a search for RunDisney in DVC which will bring you to the same link.


----------



## rteetz

Everyone is booking rooms and I'm just here like  lol


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Everyone is booking rooms and I'm just here like  lol



Don't feel bad. You're not alone. I'm waiting to find out whether the TA gets me POFQ or whether I'll have to go with their standard CBR. Probably won't know for several months.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Everyone is booking rooms and I'm just here like  lol



Aren't you supposed to be asking the Sunday's are for Disney question?


----------



## rteetz

*Today's Disney Question:
*
Happy Super Bowl Sunday everyone! My team of course is not in the Super Bowl but I will be rooting for the Falcons today as I am not a Patriots fan. I hope everyone had a great week. 

This week's question:

What attraction that is no longer at Walt Disney World do you miss most?

My answer: Since I am so young I can't remember much from my earlier trips. I do remember as a kid though going into Mickey's toontown and going into Mickey's house and stuff like that. I do wish I would've gotten to see things like Horizons or World of Motion in its glory.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney Question:*
> What attraction that is no longer at Walt Disney World do you miss most?



The hat!


----------



## Sailormoon2

rteetz said:


> What attraction that is no longer at Walt Disney World do you miss most?


The original Figment ride!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney Question:*
> This week's question:
> 
> What attraction that is no longer at Walt Disney World do you miss most?



Maelstrom.



FFigawi said:


> The hat!



*gag*

I remember how mad I was when they put up that stupid hat.  I was also a teenager so I was probably mad about everything then.


----------



## cavepig

Bring back -  Kitchen Kabaret (I dressed as Eggplant for Marathon 2016 & Wine & Dine 10k), Horizons, World of Motion, Original Journey Into Imagination,  Mr. Toad,  Backlot Tour how it was Originally (not what it became), call "Dinosaur", "Countdown to Extinction" again, & Skyway (2016 Jan half my outfit was inspired by a sky bucket) oh and Snow White's Scary Adventure

Looking forward to registering for 'just' the marathon on Thursday for AP day.


----------



## cavepig

Dis_Yoda said:


> Maelstrom.
> 
> *gag*
> 
> I remember how mad I was when they put up that stupid hat.  I was also a teenager so I was probably mad about everything then.


Oh yes I miss Maelstrom too!! and the hat yeah never cared for it at all.  I think they should bring back the Earful Tower!


----------



## bananabean

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney Question:
> *
> Happy Super Bowl Sunday everyone! My team of course is not in the Super Bowl but I will be rooting for the Falcons today as I am not a Patriots fan. I hope everyone had a great week.
> 
> This week's question:
> 
> What attraction that is no longer at Walt Disney World do you miss most?
> 
> My answer: Since I am so young I can't remember much from my earlier trips. I do remember as a kid though going into Mickey's toontown and going into Mickey's house and stuff like that. I do wish I would've gotten to see things like Horizons or World of Motion in its glory.




Maelstrom and, like @Sailormoon2 said, the original Figment.

My dad's favorite ride was 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea, and then they got rid of it.  Then his favorite ride was Maelstrom, and they got rid of it.  Now his favorite ride is Small World - so get your rides in while you can, because he's a jinx!


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney Question:
> *
> What attraction that is no longer at Walt Disney World do you miss most?



Who Wants to be a Millionaire - Play it!


----------



## metluver

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney Question:*
> 
> What attraction that is no longer at Walt Disney World do you miss most?



Snow White's Scary Adventures. It was the first of my "must-dos" that closed.

I also miss the TTA audio that made it seem like an actual transportation system instead of a tour around Tomorrowland. It's still one of my favorites, though.


----------



## Sonyamalexander

I agree with Kitchen Karabret.


----------



## drummerwife

Another vote for the original Figment ride.


----------



## cavepig

PCFriar80 said:


> Who Wants to be a Millionaire - Play it!


oh yes I agree. We were so addicted to it, we would play it so many times in a day, my time in the hot seat wasn't so hot, I missed the first question as I read it wrong & was so nervous I wasn't thinking, but I got a button at least.  I've thought about dressing as it for a race before.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Maelstrom, followed closely by the original Innoventions exhibits.


----------



## gjramsey

20,000 Leagues


----------



## Baloo in MI

I have only been going to WDW since 2010. So I think the only ride I have done that is now gone (that I really liked) is Maelstrom.  But if I were to count DL then I have many, but the biggest would be Billy Hill and the Hill Billy's Revue in the Golden Horseshoe Saloon.  They played there for years and were a staple for my family.


----------



## baxter24

Mr. Toads Wild Ride! And the old school Backlot Tour where you walked through a couple of the buildings and set ups before you got on the tram.


----------



## camaker

I know it hasn't been gone long, but...

Osborne Family Christmas Lights


----------



## courtneybeth

Maelstrom. 
Bsck, back over the falls!


----------



## Mickey Momma

World of Motion!!


----------



## hotblooded

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney Question:
> *
> 
> This week's question:
> 
> What attraction that is no longer at Walt Disney World do you miss most?



Alien Encounter! I loved it as a 10-year-old. Maelstrom was another favorite. 

I hope ToT is never rethemed at WDW. That would crush me.


----------



## RENThead09

wish i could have seen the Subs at Disney World.  Have only seen the Nemo version at DLand.  

And its OK to cheer against a team.  I do it every weekend that the Packers play.  BOOOOOOOOOOO!

Have a great week everyone.


----------



## RENThead09

Sailormoon2 said:


> The original Figment ride!!



Yes, yes, yes.  this one.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I don't really remember anything that I went on as a child that I miss now. I do remember that I loved Figment and had a stuffed animal as a kid and was supremely underwhelmed when seeing that attraction as an adult. I don't remember the original and didn't know it changed, but I didn't understand why I would have liked it as a kid.


----------



## lahobbs4

Body wars! I was pretty young and remember being so creeped out on that. And another vote for 20,000 leagues and Mickey's Toontown


----------



## Disney at Heart

Mr. Toad's Wild Ride at MK! Was grown with children when I first went to WDW. Gotta love the irony of a Disney ride where the guests end up in hell!


----------



## SheHulk

Disney at Heart said:


> Mr. Toad's Wild Ride at MK! Was grown with children when I first went to WDW. Gotta love the irony of a Disney ride where the guests end up in hell!


Lol we took the kids to Disneyland a few years ago and I insisted we ride Mr. Toad. After we got off the older ds was like, "So you die and go to hell at the end? That's the kind of rides you had as a kid?" Yes I guess so.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SheHulk said:


> Lol we took the kids to Disneyland a few years ago and I insisted we ride Mr. Toad. After we got off the older ds was like, "So you die and go to hell at the end? That's the kind of rides you had as a kid?" Yes I guess so.



Yep!  And I loved it for that


----------



## Anisum

Jealous of everyone booking. We're waiting until the 7 month window so we'll see what we can get then.



rteetz said:


> What attraction that is no longer at Walt Disney World do you miss most?


I'm also a fan of the original Figment ride.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Can't remember if I posted - we're booked at BWV now - Pool/Garden since Standard and Boardwalk were booked for the first night.  We don't care about view at all. 

Since we're getting in Thursday Night now - maybe I'll just hand out beer at the 10K instead of the Marathon...


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney Question:*
> What attraction that is no longer at Walt Disney World do you miss most?



Toss up between Alien Encounter and Figment with Dreamfinder. 


We are planning on booking DVC through a friend, but her home resort is SSR and to get the resort we want we need to wait until the 7 month window. Trying to decide if I want to ask her to book it so we have the type of room we want even though it isn't at the resort we want.


----------



## TeeterTots

AKL-value studio, booked Jan 5 (my birthday)-Jan 8! BFF from Toronto joining me!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

jeanigor said:


> Toss up between Alien Encounter and Figment with Dreamfinder.



I forgot about Alien Encounter!  I missed that ride too!  I love being scared and I love Aliens!


----------



## jeanigor

Dis_Yoda said:


> I forgot about Alien Encounter!  I missed that ride too!  I love being scared and I love Aliens!



First time I went on it, I was in one of the seats that got the spot light as a 'lucky volunteer'. I about peed my pants and my bff laughed and laughed and laughed. Good times.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Horizons was my favorite as a kid, definitely miss that most.


----------



## Goofed98

Figment and Body Wars.  Body Wars was the best!


----------



## hauntedcity

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney Question:*
> This week's question:
> 
> What attraction that is no longer at Walt Disney World do you miss most?
> .



Wow. Giving some thought to this had led me to discover that Disney has killed so many of my favorite rides!

Mr. Toad... World of Motion... Skyway... Horizons (okay maybe not a favorite, but I liked it more than I like Mission Space) ... Osborne Lights on the old residential street... Adventurer's Club ...

All worthy choices, but the winner must be* Adventurer's Club*.

Wait... no! Actually the original* Journey Into Imagination*!

Ack!  That's close, but not the tippy top.  My most missed extinct attraction is *20,000 Leagues Under the Sea*.  Which is why I LOVED seeing the old ride vehicle during the marathon this year.


----------



## hauntedcity

Anisum said:


> Jealous of everyone booking. We're waiting until the 7 month window so we'll see what we can get then.
> 
> I'm also a fan of the original Figment ride.



Yeah, we nabbed our home resort for now, but I have about 3 other places that I'd put above it for this trip.  Fingers crossed (man, they are really going to hurt, after having been crossed for 4 months).


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney Question:*
> 
> 
> This week's question:
> 
> What attraction that is no longer at Walt Disney World do you miss most?


The Skyway terrified me as a young child.   I would love to go back and ride them again.   Alien Encounter also terrified me.  

I would love to go re-experience Horizons and the original Living Seas Pavillion with Sea Base Alpha and the Hydrolator.   I rode those when I was younger but don't really remember them. 

I remember hearing someone say their parents convinced them there were 2 different endings to Mr Toad.   You could either go to heaven or hell depending on how you had behaved in the park that day.   They always hoped they would get the heaven ending...


----------



## croach

IamTrike said:


> The Skyway terrified me as a young child.   I would love to go back and ride them again.   Alien Encounter also terrified me.
> 
> I would love to go re-experience Horizons and the original Living Seas Pavillion with Sea Base Alpha and the Hydrolator.   I rode those when I was younger but don't really remember them.
> 
> I remember hearing someone say their parents convinced them there were 2 different endings to Mr Toad.   You could either go to heaven or hell depending on how you had behaved in the park that day.   They always hoped they would get the heaven ending...



Sea Base Alpha always makes me think of the preshow and hearing the lady say " And they rain, and rain, and rain. The deluge." I miss that.

And I miss Jeremy Irons say "Like a grand and miraculous spaceship." Apparently I miss people saying things.


----------



## Mickey Momma

I think I would like to revise my answer and say that I miss the 1989 version of Epcot as a whole.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

DQOTD:

'If You Had Wings'. This was in the olden days where rides required tickets. This one was free, air-conditioned, and never had a line.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/If_You_Had_Wings


----------



## Dis5150

I only started going to DW in 2015 so I haven't missed anything yet.  And I haven't been back to DL since 2005 so I don't know if they have taken anything out. 2018 will be my coast to coast year and I can't wait to get back to Disneyland!


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney Question:*
> What attraction that is no longer at Walt Disney World do you miss most?


Mr. Toad!!! I have very vivid memories of riding it with my dad on my first visit in 1977. 

Horizons is a close second, though, and I also miss Cranium Command, Timekeeper and Dreamflight.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Mickey Momma said:


> I think I would like to revise my answer and say that I miss the 1989 version of Epcot as a whole.


Right there with you!


----------



## DVCFan1994

Mickey Momma said:


> I think I would like to revise my answer and say that I miss the 1989 version of Epcot as a whole.



Best answer!  I miss all the old versions of the rides and the original illuminations.  To this day whenever I hear "Rhapsody in Blue" I can totally envision that portion of the show.  I also miss Walter Kronkite doing the Spaceship Earth narration.


----------



## bananabean

Has anyone heard for sure if AP/DVC registration is going to be tomorrow?


----------



## DVCFan1994

bananabean said:


> Has anyone heard for sure if AP/DVC registration is going to be tomorrow?



It's the 9th at noon according to the AP and DVC sites.


----------



## Princess_Micki

courtneybeth said:


> I really cannot imagine Disney going through all of the registrations and refunding all of those people. Disney hasn't sold out all of their race weekends and they already have my money. Why risk a "sure thing" for $10-15 more?
> 
> I think they have to say those things on the phone but in reality they will not do anything. I have never heard of anyone being kicked out for early registration.
> 
> But it's Rundisney so who knows.



Has anyone been refunded yet?


----------



## slp1650

Princess_Micki said:


> Has anyone been refunded yet?



I haven't seen any refund, but this was the first time I heard of this and just familiarized myself with the conversation.  I agree it would be too hard for runDisney to actually figure out who is or isn't using the link truthfully.  My mom has signed me up by using her DVC account before, but everything was through my account on Active and I've never been flagged or refunded or even contacted about it.


----------



## courtneybeth

Princess_Micki said:


> Has anyone been refunded yet?



Been checking every day and so far no refund. 

I stand behind what I said earlier: I cannot fathom runDisney wanting to turn away "sure" money when their events haven't been 100% sellouts.


----------



## Keels

Team in Training is waiving the $100 registration fee to run with them. Your fundraising requirement with them will cover the cost of your race entry, and in some cases your hotel stay for the entire trip. So, no money out of your pocket - but you do have to meet fundraising requirements.

The coupon code to waive the $100 registration fee is EARLYENTRY18.


----------



## TeeterTots

What time is general registration 2/14?


----------



## jeanigor

TeeterTots said:


> What time is general registration 2/14?



Noon eastern.


----------



## steph0808

I finally found this thread. 

I'm (hopefully) in for the full. As long as it doesn't sell out!

I ran the 20th anniversary in 2013 as my first, and so far, only marathon. It was hot as Hades and I had the flu - needless to say, not the way I had envisioned the race. 

But I finished and now I'm hopefully back for more! But two young kids later, we'll see how training actually goes!


----------



## baxter24

Just got a room reservation for Pop Century for Dopey and I convinced my dad to run the half with me that weekend! He and I ran the princess half together in 2016 so I am looking forward to running with him again!


----------



## Sailormoon2

baxter24 said:


> Just got a room reservation for Pop Century for Dopey and I convinced my dad to run the half with me that weekend! He and I ran the princess half together in 2016 so I am looking forward to running with him again!


Cool, my Dad too is wanting to do the half and stay at POP!! Interesting coincidence.


----------



## huskies90

Hoping the experts here can help me:

I am excited for our first marathon weekend in ‘18. My wife wants to do the half. I told her I would run it with her since she is not a runner and we will have fun doing it together. But since I am a runner and because I have never done one before, I am considering also doing the full (by myself).  When I mention this to folks, everyone says, “if you are going to do the half and full, you might as well do the Dopey…”

First of all, I am not sure I am even up for the full marathon as I don’t have a huge desire to prepare for 26 miles. I can stretch my typical runs of 6-8 miles to 13 miles easily – but 26 is a different story. I usually run 3-4 times a week and did my last half in 1:47 so I am in pretty good shape but I have to think I will need to do a few runs of at least 15-20 miles to prepare for 26, right?

Then there is the idea of getting up for early mornings multiple days.  Doing it once for the half – OK. Again for the full? Hmmmm. But to get up 4 days in a row?? Not sure I can do that.

So I have 2 questions:

1) If I sign up for just the half, can I “upgrade” to the Goofy or Dopey later assuming there is space available? 

And 2)  for those of you who run the Dopey, how do you deal with getting up so early 4 days in a row without it messing up your sleep and/or your entire vacation?


----------



## Anisum

huskies90 said:


> Hoping the experts here can help me:
> 
> I am excited for our first marathon weekend in ‘18. My wife wants to do the half. I told her I would run it with her since she is not a runner and we will have fun doing it together. But since I am a runner and because I have never done one before, I am considering also doing the full (by myself).  When I mention this to folks, everyone says, “if you are going to do the half and full, you might as well do the Dopey…”
> 
> First of all, I am not sure I am even up for the full marathon as I don’t have a huge desire to prepare for 26 miles. I can stretch my typical runs of 6-8 miles to 13 miles easily – but 26 is a different story. I usually run 3-4 times a week and did my last half in 1:47 so I am in pretty good shape but I have to think I will need to do a few runs of at least 15-20 miles to prepare for 26, right?
> 
> Then there is the idea of getting up for early mornings multiple days.  Doing it once for the half – OK. Again for the full? Hmmmm. But to get up 4 days in a row?? Not sure I can do that.
> 
> So I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1) If I sign up for just the half, can I “upgrade” to the Goofy or Dopey later assuming there is space available?
> 
> And 2)  for those of you who run the Dopey, how do you deal with getting up so early 4 days in a row without it messing up your sleep and/or your entire vacation?


First, great to have you on board. I'm sure you guys will have a wonderful time. To answer your questions:

1. I would think so as it has been offered in the past. Beyond that I don't see why runDisney would turn registrations away if slots were still open.
2. I haven't done Dopey yet but I have done two runDisney weekends of 5k, 10k, Half. Since I live on the East Coast, when I did it in Disneyland it was super easy because it was a normal wake up time. When I did it in Florida on the other hand I really had to adjust my schedule to be. Wake up. Race. Shower. Nap in the Hotel. Do the parks. Get back to the hotel and be in bed before 10pm. Sometimes if I was being bold or just wanted to do something in the parks I would totally skip the nap. I will say it messes with your sleep schedule but as far as the entire vacation goes I just took things lighter since I had to run the next morning. it had less to do with when I had to wake up.


----------



## croach

huskies90 said:


> Hoping the experts here can help me:
> 
> I am excited for our first marathon weekend in ‘18. My wife wants to do the half. I told her I would run it with her since she is not a runner and we will have fun doing it together. But since I am a runner and because I have never done one before, I am considering also doing the full (by myself).  When I mention this to folks, everyone says, “if you are going to do the half and full, you might as well do the Dopey…”
> 
> First of all, I am not sure I am even up for the full marathon as I don’t have a huge desire to prepare for 26 miles. I can stretch my typical runs of 6-8 miles to 13 miles easily – but 26 is a different story. I usually run 3-4 times a week and did my last half in 1:47 so I am in pretty good shape but I have to think I will need to do a few runs of at least 15-20 miles to prepare for 26, right?
> 
> Then there is the idea of getting up for early mornings multiple days.  Doing it once for the half – OK. Again for the full? Hmmmm. But to get up 4 days in a row?? Not sure I can do that.
> 
> So I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1) If I sign up for just the half, can I “upgrade” to the Goofy or Dopey later assuming there is space available?
> 
> And 2)  for those of you who run the Dopey, how do you deal with getting up so early 4 days in a row without it messing up your sleep and/or your entire vacation?




Just to add to the previous poster - you do have to register for the new event and pay for that in full plus a transfer fee and then wait for runDisney to refund your original entry fee. I've never done it so maybe someone else can speak to the turnaround time on the refund.


----------



## mbwhitti

huskies90 said:


> Hoping the experts here can help me:
> 
> I am excited for our first marathon weekend in ‘18. My wife wants to do the half. I told her I would run it with her since she is not a runner and we will have fun doing it together. But since I am a runner and because I have never done one before, I am considering also doing the full (by myself).  When I mention this to folks, everyone says, “if you are going to do the half and full, you might as well do the Dopey…”
> 
> First of all, I am not sure I am even up for the full marathon as I don’t have a huge desire to prepare for 26 miles. I can stretch my typical runs of 6-8 miles to 13 miles easily – but 26 is a different story. I usually run 3-4 times a week and did my last half in 1:47 so I am in pretty good shape but I have to think I will need to do a few runs of at least 15-20 miles to prepare for 26, right?
> 
> Then there is the idea of getting up for early mornings multiple days.  Doing it once for the half – OK. Again for the full? Hmmmm. But to get up 4 days in a row?? Not sure I can do that.
> 
> So I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1) If I sign up for just the half, can I “upgrade” to the Goofy or Dopey later assuming there is space available?
> 
> And 2)  for those of you who run the Dopey, how do you deal with getting up so early 4 days in a row without it messing up your sleep and/or your entire vacation?




Welcome! For "upgrade" Disney does allow transfers within the same race weekend if the newly desired race/challenge is available. You register yourself for the new race, then request a transfer (basically a refund for the original registration minus active fees and a $45 transfer fee).

Sleep is precious to me and I have told people multiple times that the hardest part of Dopey was the four early mornings. We def scheduled nap time every day before playing in the parks. It will cut into your park time because you will probably won't to stay off of your feet as you move to the longer distances.


----------



## mbwhitti

croach said:


> Just to add to the previous poster - you do have to register for the new event and pay for that in full plus a transfer fee and then wait for runDisney to refund your original entry fee. I've never done it so maybe someone else can speak to the turnaround time on the refund.



I got my refund within a few days after the request.


----------



## DopeyBadger

huskies90 said:


> Hoping the experts here can help me:
> 
> I am excited for our first marathon weekend in ‘18. My wife wants to do the half. I told her I would run it with her since she is not a runner and we will have fun doing it together. But since I am a runner and because I have never done one before, I am considering also doing the full (by myself).  When I mention this to folks, everyone says, “if you are going to do the half and full, you might as well do the Dopey…”
> 
> First of all, I am not sure I am even up for the full marathon as I don’t have a huge desire to prepare for 26 miles. I can stretch my typical runs of 6-8 miles to 13 miles easily – but 26 is a different story. I usually run 3-4 times a week and did my last half in 1:47 so I am in pretty good shape but I have to think I will need to do a few runs of at least 15-20 miles to prepare for 26, right?
> 
> Then there is the idea of getting up for early mornings multiple days.  Doing it once for the half – OK. Again for the full? Hmmmm. But to get up 4 days in a row?? Not sure I can do that.
> 
> So I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1) If I sign up for just the half, can I “upgrade” to the Goofy or Dopey later assuming there is space available?
> 
> And 2)  for those of you who run the Dopey, how do you deal with getting up so early 4 days in a row without it messing up your sleep and/or your entire vacation?





I'm one who believes in cumulative fatigue training and diminishing returns after 2.5 hours of training at "long run" pace (around 45-90 seconds slower than marathon tempo).  Between that and my belief in aerobic training (i.e. train slow to race fast), it is my opinion that you would max out at 16 miles as a long run in preparation for your marathon.  This 16 miles is based on your HM tempo of 8:10 min/mile, with a long run pace of 9:13 min/mile, and thus 2.5 hours is around 16 miles.  The key is the balance amongst the rest of your training days, but as an example no it wouldn't necessarily be necessary to do runs beyond 16 miles for you.  I help write training plans for others and wrote a training plan for one person that maxed at 13 miles (based on their pace).  This person finished Dopey right in the amount of expected time based on the training we set up.  Although this person did do 6 days per week for the last 10 weeks of training.

As for sleep and fatigue, best advice I can give is find what works best for you.  I personally make sure after my long weekend runs to stay active and do things.  Sort of like simulating being in the park.  Once the race week comes things aren't abnormal.  In fact my average steps per week from Dopey and previous weeks were right in line with each other.  As others have said the only real major difference between Goofy and Dopey is the extra 2 days of waking up.  Because once you're prepared for a marathon, you can tolerate the 5k and 10k on proceeding days.  For my first Dopey (2014), I actually simulated getting up at 1:30 in the morning, sitting around, then running at 3:30-5:00am.  I thought it would be necessary to help the process.  Although, I've found in subsequent years that it wasn't necessary for me to do that.  I just change my sleep schedule while in Disney to 6pm-7pm.  I've been able to manage with that strategy.


----------



## Barca33Runner

huskies90 said:


> 2) for those of you who run the Dopey, how do you deal with getting up so early 4 days in a row without it messing up your sleep and/or your entire vacation?



I'm a once a day sleeper (no naps) so I just adjust my time frame and either "stay up" until 9-10 PM  and deal with a little less sleep the next day or I go to sleep in the 6-7PM range and I'm fine. It's all about scheduling, making value choices (sleep or Fantasmic?), and living with the consequences.

Also, I've always found the last 26.2 miles (and the first 22.4) to be the toughest part.


----------



## courtneybeth

huskies90 said:


> Then there is the idea of getting up for early mornings multiple days. Doing it once for the half – OK. Again for the full? Hmmmm. But to get up 4 days in a row?? Not sure I can do that.



I've opted to sacrifice park time for running time.  I booked Beach Club and will be enjoying the villa and pool / property. This will help with the early wake-ups and long runs.

I'm not even sure that I can do all this, but this is a HUGE running goal for me. If I can hit RNR HOF with 16 HM races in one calendar year, then I can do a Dopey Challenge.


----------



## g8rben

Planning to run my first marathon in 2018! BWV already booked and going to be on there next Tuesday to get registered.


----------



## bananabean

That 4 early morning thing is going to kill me.  In a perfect world, I would be completely nocturnal, so 7 am is when I want to go to sleep!  Why do Disney vacations always seem like so much work?!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I have no idea how you all go to bed by 10PM for 2:30AM/3AM wake up calls! 

We're asleep by 8PM the day before races!


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> I have no idea how you all go to bed by 10PM for 2:30AM/3AM wake up calls!
> 
> We're asleep by 8PM the day before races!



Simple - don't get up at 230am. Take a later bus and you can get more sleep.


----------



## Anisum

FFigawi said:


> Simple - don't get up at 230am. Take a later bus and you can get more sleep.


My bus has gotten lost in the past. I for one will wake up exactly 10 minutes before the first bus (5 to get dressed, 5 to walk from the room to the bus) then sleep in the corral if I arrive early.


----------



## cavepig

huskies90 said:


> nd 2) for those of you who run the Dopey, how do you deal with getting up so early 4 days in a row without it messing up your sleep and/or your entire vacation


The getting up early wasn't too bad for me. We flew in on Tuesday and that was an early morning 3:00am wakeup, then Wed we got up early like 4:00am just to keep with the schedule and have a better chance of being tired enough to try to sleep between 8-9pm.  I don't do naps and we hit the parks all day till 7:30ish so by the time 9pm came I got to sleep pretty well. It might have been closer to 9:30 the first night before the 5k.  My trouble was falling asleep at a decent time my first race weekend, but what I've found is if I put on old cartoons on to watch they make me sleepy.


----------



## Keels

bananabean said:


> That 4 early morning thing is going to kill me.  In a perfect world, I would be completely nocturnal, so 7 am is when I want to go to sleep!  Why do Disney vacations always seem like so much work?!



THIS. If I was solo, I would legit treat every Dopey race as a "night race" and then go to bed for the day afterwards.


----------



## jeanigor

Keels said:


> THIS. If I was solo, I would legit treat every Dopey race as a "night race" and then go to bed for the day afterwards.



Sometimes its good to be single with no kiddos.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> THIS. If I was solo, I would legit treat every Dopey race as a "night race" and then go to bed for the day afterwards.



You might be onto something there.....


----------



## steph0808

When do you all anticipate the marathon selling out? 

I remember for the 20th anniversary, I didn't register until July when they gave a $10 or $20 discount. 

I was on the fence because I was a fairly new runner who never did more than 6/7 miles at that point. 

I'd love to push registration out for a few months (so I can make sure that marathon training matches with my life these days), but I'm afraid of missing out if I don't register on the 14th.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Keels said:


> THIS. If I was solo, I would legit treat every Dopey race as a "night race" and then go to bed for the day afterwards.


For the Dopey races this year, we came back to the room and slept for a few hours before hitting the parks each day. It was new for me as I typically don't sleep when the sun is up, but it worked out very well.


----------



## courtneybeth

Keels said:


> THIS. If I was solo, I would legit treat every Dopey race as a "night race" and then go to bed for the day afterwards.



Hmmm.... You may be on to something. Our plan was to skip parks these days and relax in the room. I wonder if this could realistically be done and how you would treat the times. What gets me is the fueling/food issues the day before and how to plan for that.


----------



## ZellyB

steph0808 said:


> When do you all anticipate the marathon selling out?
> 
> I remember for the 20th anniversary, I didn't register until July when they gave a $10 or $20 discount.
> 
> I was on the fence because I was a fairly new runner who never did more than 6/7 miles at that point.
> 
> I'd love to push registration out for a few months (so I can make sure that marathon training matches with my life these days), but I'm afraid of missing out if I don't register on the 14th.



I think it's really hard to predict right now just because a couple of years ago things were selling out so quickly but that certainly seems to have changed in the last year or two.  But, of course, this year you have the 25th anniversary which will increase demand at least some I assume.  Still, though, I would be surprised if the marathon as a solo race sells out any time soon.  I think the last few years it hasn't sold out at all.  The challenges seem to suck up many of the marathon registrations leaving the solo registrations out there longer.


----------



## ZellyB

So, here's a question that is waaaaaay premature, but I'll ask opinions anyway.

DH and I want to eat at Victoria & Albert's again this year, but I'm struggling to decide what day to try for.  Since we are running Dopey this year, practically every night we are there is a pre-race night and we aren't staying long after the races.

Our plan is to arrive on Jan. 2nd and leave on the 9th.  I'm afraid to schedule for the first night because if we have any kind of flight delays (like we had this year) we might miss our reservation.  The next four nights then are pre-race nights.  That leaves the night of the marathon, when we will be utterly exhausted or Monday night which will be the night before we fly home.  We'd do the early dinner time, but also really enjoying doing the wine pairings.

So, I'm debating between doing it the night before the 5K - because it is just a 5K and we can go back to the resort right after and sleep.  Or doing it Monday night before flying home on Tuesday.  My DH thinks we do it Monday as a celebration and who cares if we are a bit tired and maybe hungover for the flight home.  I agree with that, but also wanted to do some DATW on Monday, so not sure how enthused we will be about dinner and more drinks after DATW all day.

Thoughts?  What would you do?


----------



## croach

ZellyB said:


> So, here's a question that is waaaaaay premature, but I'll ask opinions anyway.
> 
> DH and I want to eat at Victoria & Albert's again this year, but I'm struggling to decide what day to try for.  Since we are running Dopey this year, practically every night we are there is a pre-race night and we aren't staying long after the races.
> 
> Our plan is to arrive on Jan. 2nd and leave on the 9th.  I'm afraid to schedule for the first night because if we have any kind of flight delays (like we had this year) we might miss our reservation.  The next four nights then are pre-race nights.  That leaves the night of the marathon, when we will be utterly exhausted or Monday night which will be the night before we fly home.  We'd do the early dinner time, but also really enjoying doing the wine pairings.
> 
> So, I'm debating between doing it the night before the 5K - because it is just a 5K and we can go back to the resort right after and sleep.  Or doing it Monday night before flying home on Tuesday.  My DH thinks we do it Monday as a celebration and who cares if we are a bit tired and maybe hungover for the flight home.  I agree with that, but also wanted to do some DATW on Monday, so not sure how enthused we will be about dinner and more drinks after DATW all day.
> 
> Thoughts?  What would you do?



Hhhmmmm I think I would do it after the races. That's a pretty big meal right? Not sure how that sit before a race but I don't really know what the dining options are there. I guess I would go Monday but I get your dilemma there too. How about a big nap Sunday and then dinner?


----------



## ZellyB

croach said:


> Hhhmmmm I think I would do it after the races. That's a pretty big meal right? Not sure how that sit before a race but I don't really know what the dining options are there. I guess I would go Monday but I get your dilemma there too. How about a big nap Sunday and then dinner?



Yes, it's a big meal - and very rich - with a lot of wine.    Sunday is workable maybe.  We'd still be pretty physically tired, but I mean we are just sitting and shoveling food into our mouths right?  And if we do the early seating we'd still get back into bed pretty early.  I like the idea of after the races too because then it feels more celebratory because we completed Dopey!  We might opt to split the wine pairing this time instead of each getting our own.  That way we would still be in good shape for round two and DATW.


----------



## Dis5150

Question for those who stayed at Saratoga Springs for Marathon weekend this year. Where do the race busses pick up? I booked preferred so we will either be in Springs or Congress Park. We would prefer CP for the short walk to Disney Springs (since we aren't doing parks this trip) but maybe I should request Springs if that is where the race busses pick up. Plus that is where the food/drinks are. We usually buy the refillable mugs on race weekends to stay hydrated (blue Power Aid!).


----------



## Sailormoon2

@ZellyB I agree with @croach, a nap on Sunday followed by a true celebratory dinner!


----------



## ZellyB

Dis5150 said:


> Question for those who stayed at Saratoga Springs for Marathon weekend this year. Where do the race busses pick up? I booked preferred so we will either be in Springs or Congress Park. We would prefer CP for the short walk to Disney Springs (since we aren't doing parks this trip) but maybe I should request Springs if that is where the race busses pick up. Plus that is where the food/drinks are. We usually buy the refillable mugs on race weekends to stay hydrated (blue Power Aid!).



I think @rteetz stayed there this year.


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> Question for those who stayed at Saratoga Springs for Marathon weekend this year. Where do the race busses pick up? I booked preferred so we will either be in Springs or Congress Park. We would prefer CP for the short walk to Disney Springs (since we aren't doing parks this trip) but maybe I should request Springs if that is where the race busses pick up. Plus that is where the food/drinks are. We usually buy the refillable mugs on race weekends to stay hydrated (blue Power Aid!).


Race buses pick up next to the pool and across from the Springs bus stop. This is very close to the lobby area. I stayed in Springs and it was a very easy quick walk across the street to the bus. I hope you get Springs.


----------



## baxter24

@Dis5150, we stayed in the Springs section and loved it. It was a one minute walk from our room to where the buses where and really close to the lobby. We loved how convenient it was!


----------



## croach

ZellyB said:


> Yes, it's a big meal - and very rich - with a lot of wine.    Sunday is workable maybe.  We'd still be pretty physically tired, but I mean we are just sitting and shoveling food into our mouths right?  And if we do the early seating we'd still get back into bed pretty early.  I like the idea of after the races too because then it feels more celebratory because we completed Dopey!  We might opt to split the wine pairing this time instead of each getting our own.  That way we would still be in good shape for round two and DATW.



Yeah it seems like that would be a great to celebrate finishing Dopey but you also don't want to fall asleep in the second course.  I think I'd still give Sunday a go though.  I've heard some people talk about it and it sounds like an amazing experience. I'm guessing the wine is pretty good huh?


----------



## ZellyB

croach said:


> Yeah it seems like that would be a great to celebrate finishing Dopey but you also don't want to fall asleep in the second course.  I think I'd still give Sunday a go though.  I've heard some people talk about it and it sounds like an amazing experience. I'm guessing the wine is pretty good huh?



The wine was delicious.  And there was a lot of it.  We original planned to just split the pairing and our server assured us that they were not full pours and since the meal is so long with so much food we'd each be fine with our own pairing.  And, while all those things are quite true, we were still definitely feeling it when we left for the evening.


----------



## Dis5150

rteetz said:


> Race buses pick up next to the pool and across from the Springs bus stop. This is very close to the lobby area. I stayed in Springs and it was a very easy quick walk across the street to the bus. I hope you get Springs.





baxter24 said:


> @Dis5150, we stayed in the Springs section and loved it. It was a one minute walk from our room to where the buses where and really close to the lobby. We loved how convenient it was!



Thanks guys!  I will request Springs.


----------



## Nole95

Just got BCV booked via David's Vacation Club Rentals.  Very easy process, and much less than it would have cost us to stay in a regular studio at BC for 5 nights.  All set for Dopey.


----------



## ZellyB

Nole95 said:


> Just got BCV booked via David's Vacation Club Rentals.  Very easy process, and much less than it would have cost us to stay in a regular studio at BC for 5 nights.  All set for Dopey.



We loved staying there this past race weekend.  It was wonderful.

We've got our request in for points rental for Poly, but haven't gotten a booking yet.  Impatiently waiting.


----------



## PrincessV

huskies90 said:


> So I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1) If I sign up for just the half, can I “upgrade” to the Goofy or Dopey later assuming there is space available?
> 
> And 2)  for those of you who run the Dopey, how do you deal with getting up so early 4 days in a row without it messing up your sleep and/or your entire vacation?


1) Yes, IF Goofy or Dopey is still open at that time and not sold out. Dopey _might_ sell out quickly because it's an anniversary year. Goofy I don't think will sell out until very late or at all. It'll cost you to transfer, though - I want to say $45 fee last I checked.

2) Honestly, the early mornings don't get to me, but I normally go to bed around 8-9pm to start, so moving that back to 6:3-7 isn't hard, especially after the first early wake-up. But I also don't make a vacation out of race weekends and spend very little time in the parks, so YMMV.

FWIW, I gave myself the same argument about "may as well add the 5K and 10K"... at mile 24ish of my first full last year, I thought to myself "I feel great - with back to back training, I totally could have done Goofy, or maybe even Dopey!" So I started off thinking I'd do Goofy in 2017, but quickly figured I may as well throw in the other races and go Dopey. For me, the most important part of training was the 3 back to back days, and especially the two longest back to back days. I know some folks don't bother with that aspect, but it was critical for my success, so it's something to consider when you think about what training would look like.



ZellyB said:


> Thoughts?  What would you do?


Definitely Monday! Both times I've been to V&A were the day after a race - it was _perfect_! I had my appetite back, and hours of sitting around eating and drinking was just right for a sore, tired body, lol! I did the wine pairing the first year and it was just way too much alcohol for me, so I skipped it the second year. In both cases, though, we had an early ADR, so the wine didn't go late, and our amazing server kept the water coming so I had plenty of hydration in the mix, too; no hangover, no ill effects the next morning.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Hello and I'm looking for some assistance. Please.  I am a DVC member and an annual passholder. My college age son is also a passholder. I am looking to sign him up tomorrow for the Marathon weekend 10k.  Can I sign him up under my DVC membership? The other option is to sign him up as an annual passholder but anytime I try to just access the annual passholder page in my disney experience I get the dreaded Stitch message "someone ate the page".  I manage my son's annual pass and fastpasses, etc.  I know the 10k will go quickly and can't figure out how to sign him up. I have been successful signing myself up using the DVC link at the stroke of noon for early sign up in the past. Can I do that for his registration? He already has an Active account set up.   Thank you.


----------



## slp1650

mrsg00fy said:


> Hello and I'm looking for some assistance. Please.  I am a DVC member and an annual passholder. My college age son is also a passholder. I am looking to sign him up tomorrow for the Marathon weekend 10k.  Can I sign him up under my DVC membership? The other option is to sign him up as an annual passholder but anytime I try to just access the annual passholder page in my disney experience I get the dreaded Stitch message "someone ate the page".  I manage my son's annual pass and fastpasses, etc.  I know the 10k will go quickly and can't figure out how to sign him up. I have been successful signing myself up using the DVC link at the stroke of noon for early sign up in the past. Can I do that for his registration? He already has an Active account set up.   Thank you.



My mom has signed me up through her DVC account.  The way (I believe) she did it was that she went through the DVC member site, there was a link to sign up there, and then when she got to Active.com she logged in with my account information.  So as long as you have your son's Active.com information you should be able to do it that way.  Hope that helps!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

mrsg00fy said:


> Hello and I'm looking for some assistance. Please.  I am a DVC member and an annual passholder. My college age son is also a passholder. I am looking to sign him up tomorrow for the Marathon weekend 10k.  Can I sign him up under my DVC membership? The other option is to sign him up as an annual passholder but anytime I try to just access the annual passholder page in my disney experience I get the dreaded Stitch message "someone ate the page".  I manage my son's annual pass and fastpasses, etc.  I know the 10k will go quickly and can't figure out how to sign him up. I have been successful signing myself up using the DVC link at the stroke of noon for early sign up in the past. Can I do that for his registration? He already has an Active account set up.   Thank you.


I have the same issues with the AP page, it only works for me if I'm in an incognito window.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Thank you both. I wouldn't even know how to find the AP link...through my disney experience page or incognito. LOL. I guess I'll do the DVC sign up and hope that technically I'm allowed to to sign up a family member in my household using that link.


----------



## mrsg00fy

And I'm not sure if I posted this already. Seeing everyone talk about marathon weekend stays and bookings. We are booked at our Home Resort Boardwalk Villas for the Marathon week stay. Signed up for the Dopey using that early registration link and am excited to be doing this again!!!!


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> Thoughts?  What would you do?



I would go on Sunday. Sure, you'll be tired from the race, but as long as you know you'll be hungry (some people don't want to eat much until the day after a full), it'll be a good way to celebrate. Plus, you can sleep in and be ready to enjoy DATW on Monday. We always go to V&A on Tuesday so we can make the most of DATW on Monday.


----------



## Tiffer

Can anyone tell me how to signup for the half marathon on marathon weekend? I'm told it opens today for APs and I've never done it before. I do have an active.com account already.  TIA


----------



## ZellyB

FFigawi said:


> I would go on Sunday. Sure, you'll be tired from the race, but as long as you know you'll be hungry (some people don't want to eat much until the day after a full), it'll be a good way to celebrate. Plus, you can sleep in and be ready to enjoy DATW on Monday. We always go to V&A on Tuesday so we can make the most of DATW on Monday.



Yeah, I'm wishing we were staying a few more days, but just can't take that much time away this year.  I never have trouble eating after a marathon.  I'm typically starving, so that might be another good reason to go for Sunday.


----------



## croach

Tiffer said:


> Can anyone tell me how to signup for the half marathon on marathon weekend? I'm told it opens today for APs and I've never done it before. I do have an active.com account already.  TIA



I believe there is usually a link on the AP website?? Not an AP holder but it seems like that is what I always see people saying.


----------



## pchristofferson

I have never registered for a runDisney race before, but I am hoping to register our family of 4 today (we are DVC members) for the 5K - and my son and I for the half marathon.  Will I need a separate active.com account for every family member in order to register each person?  Or can I register all of us under my own account?  Thanks...


----------



## Disneycouple99

pchristofferson said:


> I have never registered for a runDisney race before, but I am hoping to register our family of 4 today (we are DVC members) for the 5K - and my son and I for the half marathon.  Will I need a separate active.com account for every family member in order to register each person?  Or can I register all of us under my own account?  Thanks...


Yes.


----------



## pchristofferson

LOL, I didn't phrase that very well ... I assume "yes" means each person needs their own account?  Thank you!


----------



## DVCFan1994

pchristofferson said:


> I have never registered for a runDisney race before, but I am hoping to register our family of 4 today (we are DVC members) for the 5K - and my son and I for the half marathon.  Will I need a separate active.com account for every family member in order to register each person?  Or can I register all of us under my own account?  Thanks...





pchristofferson said:


> LOL, I didn't phrase that very well ... I assume "yes" means each person needs their own account?  Thank you!



You need a separate active account for each adult, but if I recall correctly, you can use your own account to register minors.  I've registered my kids who are now 10 and 8 in the past, and I believe I have used my account for them, but my husband I had to set a new one up for.


----------



## Marc A.

The link on the dvc site still lists the hero marathon registration, will this change before 2 hours???? Same for AP...
Is that the link we are looking for??


----------



## DVCFan1994

pchristofferson said:


> LOL, I didn't phrase that very well ... I assume "yes" means each person needs their own account?  Thank you!



I also suggest getting on Active now and setting the account up ahead of time.  AP and DVC members only have so made spots available today.  You want to be sure you can do it as quickly as possible.  It can definitely be done, I have gotten 4 5ks and a challenge in the past without trouble, but everything you can do to speed the process up is a good idea.  If you son is doing the half with you, he must be at least 14.  Not sure at what age Active allows accounts, but I'd try making him one now too, and any other kids just in case.  That way you are not surprised if they need their own accounts.  Also, to be clear, for younger kids I have used my account, but you do have to do each registration separately.  Meaning you can't just build a "cart" so to speak and pay for all at once at the end.  Each registration is a totally unique transaction, which is the reason it can take a while.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Marc A. said:


> The link on the dvc site still lists the hero marathon registration, will this change before 2 hours???? Same for AP...
> Is that the link we are looking for??




Yes, that is the right link usually, it should change at (or just before) noon.  But this is runDisney so...  I've had years for PHM where it changed 10 minutes early and one time it was a little late.  But, you are in the right place


----------



## MissLiss279

mrsg00fy said:


> Hello and I'm looking for some assistance. Please.  I am a DVC member and an annual passholder. My college age son is also a passholder. I am looking to sign him up tomorrow for the Marathon weekend 10k.  Can I sign him up under my DVC membership? The other option is to sign him up as an annual passholder but anytime I try to just access the annual passholder page in my disney experience I get the dreaded Stitch message "someone ate the page".  I manage my son's annual pass and fastpasses, etc.  I know the 10k will go quickly and can't figure out how to sign him up. I have been successful signing myself up using the DVC link at the stroke of noon for early sign up in the past. Can I do that for his registration? He already has an Active account set up.   Thank you.


Usually clearing your browser history will allow the AP page to load.


----------



## camaker

MissLiss279 said:


> Usually clearing your browser history will allow the AP page to load.



The other thing to try is a different browser.  I have trouble with the AP page using Chrome, but IE seems to work just fine with it.


----------



## Marc A.

Found that as well...need to clear history but it is a PITA!


----------



## Marc A.

I will post, can someone else....if they see the link changing


----------



## SunDial

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney Question:*
> 
> What attraction that is no longer at Walt Disney World do you miss the most?



Since I started going in '73.  Sky lift, 20,000, Toad's, and Eastern's If You had Wings from the MK.  Original Figment and Horizon's from Epcot.


----------



## Marc A.

Link still showing hero races for me...


----------



## bananabean

Marc A. said:


> Link still showing hero races for me...



Same for me.  Come on runDisney, you've got 30 minutes to get it together.


----------



## bcarey2k

bananabean said:


> Same for me.  Come on runDisney, you've got 30 minutes to get it together.



The link updated about 5 min early for W&D.

Brian


----------



## bananabean

bcarey2k said:


> The link updated about 5 min early for W&D.
> 
> Brian



Never change, runDisney.  Never change.


----------



## Marc A.

This is crazy, this is crazy


----------



## Marc A.

Nothing still


----------



## bananabean

Is this going to be another W&D where they announce at the moment of registration that they're postponing?


----------



## bcarey2k

bananabean said:


> Is this going to be another W&D where they announce at the moment of registration that they're postponing?



Maybe???


----------



## DVCFan1994

Nothing here...


----------



## bananabean

12:01 and still Super Hero for me.


----------



## Tiffer

It's noon.  I don't see a link


----------



## Disneycouple99

Refresh.  Refresh.  Refresh.  Refresh.


----------



## Marc A.

????


----------



## bananabean

So there was the Grumpy Challenge this year during Marathon Weekend.  I didn't realize it was also going to be a grumpy challenge to register.


----------



## bcarey2k

And finally done ... Two Dopey's registered!


----------



## bananabean

Ok.  I did it.  Signed up for Dopey.  May or may not already be regretting it.


----------



## Disneycouple99

One marathon done.


----------



## Tiffer

Yes! Registered for my first half!


----------



## Disneyhappy

What is the coupon code for DVC member? I signed up under my account.


----------



## rteetz

So relieved I don't have to worry about registration on Tuesday. Congrats to everyone signing up today.


----------



## TeeterTots

It's Official!!!!! I'm in for my first marathon! Not without screaming and cursing the darn website....didn't get in until 12:08!!
Darn...forgot to use a DVC discount!


----------



## Marc A.

Wow. Mad dash. Wife and I first 10k and us 2 and the 2 kids 5k. 
So excited!!!
Dent in the wallet!!


----------



## PCFriar80

Wow!  That got the adrenaline going!  Sticking to the 1/2 again for 2018, but will be running the 10K with my DW the day before.  Sorta my own challenge with  the 2 races in the middle!  Maybe the "Disney Hole"?  Or just Tweedle Dumb?


----------



## PCFriar80

TeeterTots said:


> It's Official!!!!! I'm in for my first marathon! Not without screaming and cursing the darn website....didn't get in until 12:08!!
> Darn...forgot to use a DVC discount!


I've got good news for you...there is no DVC discount!


----------



## mslezalie

I'm in for my "first" marathon (DNF in 2015 while on the Goofy Challenge). I still have to wait until June to book for a DVC resort since Aulani is our home resort.


----------



## hauntedcity

Wow. Half an hour in, and nothing is even On Hold yet.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

I am in for the half! I need redemption after this years non race!!!


----------



## Marc A.

I was gonna say, "DVC discount" how do I get that????
Figured


----------



## pchristofferson

Officially registered for my (and my son's) first ever half marathon.  5K for the whole family.  Process was easy once the page went live.  Thanks all!


----------



## Marc A.

Are we exempt from working the rest of the day for dealing with this????


----------



## PCFriar80

Marc A. said:


> Are we exempt from working the rest of the day for dealing with this????



Just need to stretch.


----------



## atrus79

In for Dopey #2 for myself and Castaway Cay 5k.  It's a family affair this time ... the wife has the 5K, 10K and Castaway Cay 5K and both kids are running dashes (DS 200m, DD 100m)!  Cannot wait ... time to kick training into gear!


----------



## Disneyhappy

PCFriar80 said:


> I've got good news for you...there is no DVC discount!



I thought DVC got a discount. The benefit must just be the early registration. Did they give discounts in the past? If not, the prices have definitely gone up  since we ran in 2016.


----------



## mrsg00fy

I got my son in for the 10k.  I was so worried about making sure I got into the site at the stroke of noon and the link was late opening up. 
Thanks for the assistance with this one guys!


----------



## mrsg00fy

Disneyhappy said:


> I thought DVC got a discount. The benefit must just be the early registration. Did they give discounts in the past? If not, the prices have definitely gone up  since we ran in 2016.



They used to give modest discounts. I think it was $10. That stopped a couple of years ago.


----------



## griesbachd

hauntedcity said:


> Wow. Half an hour in, and nothing is even On Hold yet.



Yeah, I'm registered, but it will be interesting to see what happens on Tuesday. I watched the Wine and Dine registration a few weeks ago (nothing is sold out still). When I registered for it last year things were selling out in their typical minutes for short races and challenges and not much longer for the half. I wonder if they've finally added so many race weekends or moved the registration dates up so far that they are starting to drive people away, the marathon didn't even fill last year, last I saw.


----------



## bcarey2k

griesbachd said:


> Yeah, I'm registered, but it will be interesting to see what happens on Tuesday. I watched the Wine and Dine registration a few weeks ago (nothing is sold out still). When I registered for it last year things were selling out in their typical minutes for short races and challenges and not much longer for the half. I wonder if they've finally added so many race weekends or moved the registration dates up so far that they are starting to drive people away, the marathon didn't even fill last year, last I saw.



My thoughts too.

Time will tell ... but they still got my $ ... so, I may not be a good judge.


----------



## DVCFan1994

All done, Marathon and 10k.  Still not sure about my decision but has been made.  If Dopey stays open I can always view it as a sign and transfer.  I just haven't gotten back into training enough to feel confident about it to spend 560 with no deferral option.  The Marathon is a bucket list item, and theres always future Dopeys.  I also want to enjoy this adults only trip, and I think sticking to just the 10k and full will make that easier.  I love the 10k distance.  Favorite distance, favorite course, can't skip it.  Very excited


----------



## Davidg83

All signed up for my first Dopey.  So... excited? Nervous? Maybe both? haha


----------



## bcarey2k

Davidg83 said:


> All signed up for my first Dopey.  So... excited? Nervous? Maybe both? haha



It's only a couple miles over a couple of days

Just say it in your head


----------



## dta87

Signed up for Dopey #2!! The allure of the anniversary medals was just too strong.  Now I just need to figure out where and how long after the marathon to stay.  I just wish it was one week later like 2015.


----------



## csmart1152

Hey everyone,

I registered for the WDW 1/2 because of my link from this years canceled race.  But now I want to register the family for the 5k.  I'm an AP & DVC member but I don't see where to do it.  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## mrsg00fy

csmart1152 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I registered for the WDW 1/2 because of my link from this years canceled race.  But now I want to register the family for the 5k.  I'm an AP & DVC member but I don't see where to do it.  Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


 Sign into your DVC page. Do a search for RunDisney. Follow the links.


----------



## csmart1152

Thanks!  I was searching all over the site, but never used the "search".  Boy do I feel sheepish!


----------



## SunDial

I am in for Dopey.   It is going to be fun!


----------



## cavepig

Officially in for 'just' the marathon 2018!  Hoping to break my being sick during it jinx (flu 2015, food poisoning/illness 2016).

Too bad you can't just order an individual pin now, I know I did in 2015.  Wonder what that 25th figurine will be.


----------



## John VN

All registered so another M&M McFlurry detour to McDonald's in 2018 at mile 15.78 during the WDW Marathon. 

McFlurry John


----------



## Keels

Three hours in to early registration and everything is still wide open ...


----------



## PrincessV

griesbachd said:


> Yeah, I'm registered, but it will be interesting to see what happens on Tuesday. I watched the Wine and Dine registration a few weeks ago (nothing is sold out still). When I registered for it last year things were selling out in their typical minutes for short races and challenges and not much longer for the half. I wonder if they've finally added so many race weekends or moved the registration dates up so far that they are starting to drive people away, the marathon didn't even fill last year, last I saw.





Keels said:


> Three hours in to early registration and everything is still wide open ...


I do believe we've passed the tipping point! Wouldn't it be nice if the numbers continue to decline enough that the race caps get smaller again, too?! But then there's the risk of races going away entirely, I suppose.


----------



## jeanigor

John VN said:


> All registered so another M&M McFlurry detour to McDonald's in 2018 at mile 15.78 during the WDW Marathon.
> 
> McFlurry John



Now you're talking my language!!!


----------



## hauntedcity

Keels said:


> Three hours in to early registration and everything is still wide open ...



Crazy, isn't it? I see this as good for several reasons, though.


It sends a message to runDisney that their prices have finally outpaced demand. Time to slow down on those price increases!
People can sign up later, and not have to plan 11 months in advance. I signed up for my first WDW half in August 2011.
It makes registration day much less stressful!
We've had a few years now of price increases and benefit decreases, so let's hope we'll see a reversal of that.


----------



## SunDial

Keels said:


> Three hours in to early registration and everything is still wide open ...



Now what does the math analysis tell you?


----------



## Keels

SunDial said:


> Now what does the math analysis tell you?


----------



## bcarey2k

All still open ... this the early Registration adventures 

What's the saturation point?


----------



## Anisum

I wonder if the early registration for participants from last year changed anything.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Anisum said:


> I wonder if the early registration for participants from last year changed anything.



Excellent point. I would have been trying to register for Dopey today if I hadn't already received and used that past participant link.


----------



## Mickey Momma

I know many of you are using or renting DVC points for your stays, but I have a question related to other bookings.  Has anybody noticed any real discount when booking through RunDisney for travel packages?  Or do you pretty much get the same price you would get through Disney itself?


----------



## DVCFan1994

My computer froze at 12:02 and I was freaking out.  Clearly stressed for nothing!  Got into both races easy peasy.  

Did those past participant links ever hit a capacity point - meaning some weren't available?  I would be interested to know what percentage was available then, and now for early registration.


----------



## MissLiss279

Mickey Momma said:


> I know many of you are using or renting DVC points for your stays, but I have a question related to other bookings.  Has anybody noticed any real discount when booking through RunDisney for travel packages?  Or do you pretty much get the same price you would get through Disney itself?


From when I have used them before, they offer the same as Disney; however, they wouldn't let me apply the AP discount unless I added the Dining Plan the last time I tried to use them.


----------



## camaker

mrsg00fy said:


> Excellent point. I would have been trying to register for Dopey today if I hadn't already received and used that past participant link.



Don't forget they also offered pre-sales at the Expo and after and TAs were offering early registration, as well.  I went through a TA for my Dopey registration several weeks ago, or I would have been in the mix today.  I don't think we'll be able to tell anything for sure until after general registration opens up.  Even then, marathon, Dopey and Goofy bibs are routinely available well after general registration starts, so I don't know if we'll be able to conclude anything definitively unless it sells out very quickly.


----------



## bcarey2k

camaker said:


> Don't forget they also offered pre-sales at the Expo and after and TAs were offering early registration, as well.  I went through a TA for my Dopey registration several weeks ago, or I would have been in the mix today.  I don't think we'll be able to tell anything for sure until after general registration opens up.  Even then, marathon, Dopey and Goofy bibs are routinely available well after general registration starts, so I don't know if we'll be able to conclude anything definitively unless it sells out very quickly.



Which going on 5 hours isn't an issue.


----------



## pixarmom

Registered for the marathon!    Happy with Dopey this year (ran the DIY half marathon on Saturday, so only sad for a few minutes!) and ready to return for my third WDW marathon.  I paid no attention to past participant early registration until today - so I can no longer save the $10, but the system still let me register.  Will be interested to see if races sell out next week.


----------



## rteetz

If everything is still available like this Tuesday then that will be very telling.


----------



## taffy

I am also thinking they maybe offering less charity bibs if they have not been selling out and having more regular bibs.


----------



## Keels

taffy said:


> I am also thinking they maybe offering less charity bibs if they have not been selling out and having more regular bibs.



Not so much charity bibs, but I think TAs are ordering significantly less than before ... they're the ones that always seem really stuck with bibs and offering fire sales on them a few weeks out before registration close.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Still contemplating the marathon, so I hope registration stays open for a few months! If it doesn't, I'll survive, but it would be awesome to be able to think about it for a while and sign up more like 5-6 months out rather than 11.


----------



## wdwjoe13

This is our first year as DVC members, so booked 2nd-10th at the Poly.  

I am registered for my 3rd Dopey, 3 kids registered for their races, and DW is doing the half.  We are expecting our fourth in August, so that will limit her training time before race weekend.


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Registered for the half this afternoon. Surprised everything was available. Extended family registering next week.


----------



## Keels

First sell-out ... Dopey. Everything else still open.

Also - this equals 500-700 total Dopey entries.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> First sell-out ... Dopey. Everything else still open.
> 
> Also - this equals 500-700 total Dopey entries.


Not that much of a surprise but I guess I thought the 10K would at least sell out too.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Not that much of a surprise but I guess I thought the 10K would at least sell out too.



Not surprising. It took a while for the W&D 10K to sell out. 

$120 for a 10K at 11 months out is ridiculous. It will sell out eventually ... but not almost a year out.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Not surprising. It took a while for the W&D 10K to sell out.
> 
> $120 for a 10K at 11 months out is ridiculous. It will sell out eventually ... but not almost a year out.


I'm surprised that runDisney isn't selling the 10K as an anniversary maybe that would help?


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I'm surprised that runDisney isn't selling the 10K as an anniversary maybe that would help?



Why would they? The 10K will eventually sell out as the field is so small compared to the half/full/challenge.

And they certainly won't do a sales campaign on early registration for the 5/10K.

Frankly, it's obvious that anniversaries have stopped being interesting since Disneyland Half in 2015. The Tink 5th year didn't sell out, the Donald 20th didn't sell out.

How many Disney races have you paid for yourself out-of-pocket? I know you're doing Dopey 2018 solo, so hopefully you understand that these race weekends aren't cheap at all after you pay the race entry.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Why would they? The 10K will eventually sell out as the field is so small compared to the half/full/challenge.
> 
> And they certainly won't do a sales campaign on early registration for the 5/10K.
> 
> Frankly, it's obvious that anniversaries have stopped being interesting since Disneyland Half in 2015. The Tink 5th year didn't sell out, the Donald 20th didn't sell out.
> 
> How many Disney races have you paid for yourself out-of-pocket? I know you're doing Dopey 2018 solo, so hopefully you understand that these race weekends aren't cheap at all after you pay the race entry.


My first runDisney race I did not pay for but every race since then I have paid for myself. I of course have never paid for a trip in full out of my pocket. 

I just feel selling it as an anniversary would help it sell from a marketing standpoint. I'm not in marketing so of course I don't know for sure. What if the 10K doesn't eventually sell out? I think dark side 10K is still open isn't it? 

It's clear we are at a point where people aren't going to keep paying these prices.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> How many Disney races have you paid for yourself out-of-pocket? I know you're doing Dopey 2018 solo, so hopefully you understand that these race weekends aren't cheap at all after you pay the race entry.



He knows they're expensive. It's why he's living on ramen and Kraft mac and cheese all semester.


----------



## bananabean

FFigawi said:


> He knows they're expensive. It's why he's living on ramen and Kraft mac and cheese all semester.



I'm going to use that as my excuse why I, a full grown adult, eat Kraft mac and cheese all the time.  Yes.  Disney races are expensive.  That is the only reason...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

bananabean said:


> I'm going to use that as my excuse why I, a full grown adult, eat Kraft mac and cheese all the time.  Yes.  Disney races are expensive.  That is the only reason...



Or that it is a super tasty comfort food (Kraft Mac &Cheese is always my go-to easy dinner)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> My first runDisney race I did not pay for but every race since then I have paid for myself. I of course have never paid for a trip in full out of my pocket.
> 
> I just feel selling it as an anniversary would help it sell from a marketing standpoint. I'm not in marketing so of course I don't know for sure. What if the 10K doesn't eventually sell out? I think dark side 10K is still open isn't it?
> 
> It's clear we are at a point where people aren't going to keep paying these prices.



I miss the days of not paying for a trip myself!  I actually get to experience that again next weekend with my mother as she's covering everything - she's just going to take advantage of my TiW card and I already have my Annual Pass. 

The Dark Side 10K sold out again.


----------



## cavepig

Keels said:


> How many Disney races have you paid for yourself out-of-pocket? I know you're doing Dopey 2018 solo, so hopefully you understand that these race weekends aren't cheap at all after you pay the race entry.


What does this have to do with the price of tea in China, I'm sure he understands.



rteetz said:


> I think dark side 10K is still open isn't it?


It's opened up a couple times, but sold out again as said above. Probably breaking up challenge spots every now & then.


----------



## croach

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Still contemplating the marathon, so I hope registration stays open for a few months! If it doesn't, I'll survive, but it would be awesome to be able to think about it for a while and sign up more like 5-6 months out rather than 11.



I don't think the marathon has been selling out recently. At least it didn't last year. I think 2018 is an anniversary year(25th??) but even with that I'm guessing it will be open for a while.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

croach said:


> I don't think the marathon has been selling out recently. At least it didn't last year. I think 2018 is an anniversary year(25th??) but even with that I'm guessing it will be open for a while.


That's my hope!


----------



## cburnett11

croach said:


> I don't think the marathon has been selling out recently. At least it didn't last year. I think 2018 is an anniversary year(25th??) but even with that I'm guessing it will be open for a while.



I hope you are correct.  I registered myself with the early link for 2017 participants, but I did not use that link for others in my party that will be going for marathon #1 next January.  On Tuesday we will be registering my wife, daughter, son, and daughter-in-law.  Based on yesterday I'm guessing the marathon won't do anything crazy like fill up in minutes.  But we will be online and ready to go either way.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

I am trying to guesstimate what is going to happen Tuesday when regular registration opens.

How did this year's DVC/AP Dopey sell-out time compare to previous years?


----------



## IamTrike

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I am trying to guesstimate what is going to happen Tuesday when regular registration opens.
> 
> How did this year's DVC/AP Dopey sell-out time compare to previous years?


  During the frenzy a couple of years ago DVC/AP links were selling out the day they opened.  I am not sure about it last year.


----------



## dta87

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I am trying to guesstimate what is going to happen Tuesday when regular registration opens.
> 
> How did this year's DVC/AP Dopey sell-out time compare to previous years?



I do not remember when I tried early registration for the 2015 Marathon weekend but I do know that everything I was going for was not available (2x Dopey, 1x Marathon, 2x 10k) so I ended up just waiting for the Open registration (the Marathon may have been available but I did not want to do that registration without confirming I could get the others)


----------



## bellanotte10

So got my active registration link from booking through a TA... saying Welcome Eliabeth.  I no longer wish to be known as Ellie... just Eliabeth. Lol. they're fixing the issue but I couldn't stop laughing I'm glad my bib for my first dopey won't say that but it's the story of my life with people getting my name wrong.


----------



## Momloveshockey

We got emails to complete our Disney 5K registrations for Jan 2018. So can't wait...something extra nice about doing that in a massive snowstorm!  I've about had it with the nor'easter string of weather!  Bring on December and an amazing 10 night stay in Sunshine and (hopefully) Heat!


----------



## FelisLachesis

Keels said:


> First sell-out ... Dopey. Everything else still open.
> 
> Also - this equals 500-700 total Dopey entries.



I feel like an idiot for asking this, but this is just the DVC/AP early registration?


----------



## bananabean

FelisLachesis said:


> I feel like an idiot for asking this, but this is just the DVC/AP early registration?



Yep!  Just a small portion are set aside for AP/DVC.  Everything will still be available for regular registration on Tuesday.


----------



## FelisLachesis

bananabean said:


> Yep!  Just a small portion are set aside for AP/DVC.  Everything will still be available for regular registration on Tuesday.



Ok, Whew!  I read that sell-out, and my heart sank.  I'm smiling again!  Thanks!


----------



## dobball23

FelisLachesis said:


> Ok, Whew!  I read that sell-out, and my heart sank.  I'm smiling again!  Thanks!


I am  in the same boat as you, planning to sign up on Tuesday and reading about all these people already registering. I am planning on signing up for Dopey, and for my wife to do the 5K and Half and was thinking there would not be availability for us. Good to know we can still do it on Tuesday!


----------



## dobball23

Three quick questions about Marathon Weekend signup on Tuesday for me (Dopey) and my wife (5K, Half)...

1. What time does it become available?

2. How quickly will Dopey, 5K and Half sell out? In what order should we register for them?

3. Will one of us be able to sign us both up? Or will be each have to sign up for our own races?


----------



## FFigawi

1. Noon Eastern time
2. Of those three, 5k will sell out the fastest, then Dopey, then half. 
3. Each person needs to have their own Active profile set up.


----------



## dta87

Noon Eastern, I would go 5K, half, and then Dopey (the shorter distances tend to sell out sooner).  There are some that say you will need an active.com account for both but I think I was able to register my whole family on my account (it asks if you are registering for yourself or someone else on one of the first couple screens).  I would have your CC info and proof of time info (Race name, date, time, race website) typed out in a Word document so you can just copy and paste that info into the form to speed things up.

Edit:  In my original response I did not factor in the cancelled half this year but that only strengthens my opinion on going with the 5k, Half, and Dopey in that order.


----------



## rteetz

*Sunday Disney Question!
*
I hope everyone had a good week! General registration is Tuesday! Glad I don't have to do the frantic rush for that. 

Today's question: What is your favorite resort to either stay at or go to (since I know some of you stay offsite) and why? 

My answer: My favorite resort is Beach Club. I stayed there in 2016 and loved every second of it. The location. The atmosphere. It was my favorite. Now I have never stayed at a MK resort so that could change.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> 1. Noon Eastern time
> 2. Of those three, 5k will sell out the fastest, then Dopey, then half.
> 3. Each person needs to have their own Active profile set up.


This right here is how I would go about it.


----------



## TeeterTots

Can you just enter estimated time and put POT in later (by October 3... I think) to save time? My friend is signing up for the marathon Tuesday and nervous she won't get in.


----------



## rteetz

TeeterTots said:


> Can you just enter estimated time and put POT in later (by October 3... I think) to save time? My friend is signing up for the marathon Tuesday and nervous she won't get in.


Yes you can enter POT later.


----------



## dta87

Yes PoT is not required until Oct 3rd


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> *Sunday Disney Question!*
> 
> Today's question: What is your favorite resort to either stay at or go to (since I know some of you stay offsite) and why?



Poly is our favorite resort. Beautiful grounds, nice rooms, and fairly convenient to the parks. Plus, it's the home of Trader Sam's.


----------



## mbwhitti

Poly or Boardwalk... depends on the trip and which park we want to spend more time at.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Favourite resort I've actually stayed at is Yacht Club, favourite to visit, and hopefully stay at in January is AKL.


----------



## camaker

TeeterTots said:


> Can you just enter estimated time and put POT in later (by October 3... I think) to save time? My friend is signing up for the marathon Tuesday and nervous she won't get in.



There's absolutely no need to stress about the marathon. I don't think it has sold out at any point in the past 2-3 years.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> *Sunday Disney Question!
> *
> I hope everyone had a good week! General registration is Tuesday! Glad I don't have to do the frantic rush for that.
> 
> Today's question: What is your favorite resort to either stay at or go to (since I know some of you stay offsite) and why?
> 
> My answer: My favorite resort is Beach Club. I stayed there in 2016 and loved every second of it. The location. The atmosphere. It was my favorite. Now I have never stayed at a MK resort so that could change.



Moderate:  POFQ (esp Bldg 4). Small resort with everything pretty close to food and buses. Nice boat to DS and centrally located so bus rides aren't too long. 

Deluxe:  Wilderness Lodge. Love the boat to the gates of the MK.


----------



## dta87

rteetz said:


> *Sunday Disney Question!*
> Today's question: What is your favorite resort to either stay at or go to (since I know some of you stay offsite) and why?



That depends upon what we are doing for parks the Grand Floridian Villas is probably our favorite because of the monorail access.  For runs we have stayed at Old Key West, Port Orleans Riverside, Coronado Springs and Shades of Green I would have to say OKW because I was able to quickly drive to each of my Dopey races and we had a great quiet place to relax after the races.  Wilderness Lodge also has some great atmosphere. 

I guess I really didn't answer your question with my favorite.

Edit: To add to indecisiveness the Tree House Villas were amazing specially when we were getting a 3 bedroom villa for the price of a 2.


----------



## drummerwife

I'm going to buck the deluxe trend and say Coronado Springs. The grounds are beautiful and the atmosphere is so peaceful.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

My favorite resort is Poly, though I will only stay there when I get a significant discount (40% or better). I travel a lot on business and just don't think that it is worth the $$$, but think that it is beautiful.

My favorite resort that I would pay rack rate for is CBR. Love how you can be there even when it is packed and still find places on the grounds to be alone.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> *Sunday Disney Question!*
> 
> Today's question: What is your favorite resort to either stay at or go to (since I know some of you stay offsite) and why?



Boardwalk is our favorite as its close to our two favorite parks, home to one of our favorite restaurants and the theming is nice.  We just bought additional DVC points there just because we love it so much I want the 11 month advantage rather than having to wait for 7 months.

Personally, I also love VGF as the theming is really nice.  I like it being near the spa and the bathroom set up for the studios.  I also like the the building is small.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> *Sunday Disney Question!*
> 
> Today's question: What is your favorite resort to either stay at or go to (since I know some of you stay offsite) and why?



Beach Club Villas!  Epcot in "your backyard", beautiful grounds around Crescent lake to walk or run, and nice walk to HS.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Sunday Question:

We have only stayed at values and moderates.  We tend to be very active and have put the majority of our vacation funds into a non-Disney vacation club.  Those are the trips we slow down and splurge a little.  But I can't tell you how many times we have talked about how we should have bought into DVC instead.  Too late now!  

But we really like Port Orleans Riverside and we also have a soft spot for Pop Century.  It was our first resort so just feels like Disney to us.  We are "branching out" to the other side of Hourglass Lake for Marathon Weekend and going to AOA.


----------



## Davidg83

My go to resort is Caribbean Beach.  I know it doesn't get a lot of love on these boards but I like how it always feels empty even during race weekends.  I also enjoy lounging on the hammocks after the races.


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> *Sunday Disney Question!
> *
> I hope everyone had a good week! General registration is Tuesday! Glad I don't have to do the frantic rush for that.
> 
> Today's question: What is your favorite resort to either stay at or go to (since I know some of you stay offsite) and why?
> 
> My answer: My favorite resort is Beach Club. I stayed there in 2016 and loved every second of it. The location. The atmosphere. It was my favorite. Now I have never stayed at a MK resort so that could change.



On site: Animal Kingdom Lodge. The theming is so unique and the food is amazing!

Off site: Marriott grade vista. Our favorite place to stay. 

I'm excited to see if beach club can take over AKL as my favorite hotel. We didn't like the contemporary when we stayed there... too busy and too many things going on. The rooms weren't worth the cost.  hopefully we like BC


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sunday Question: 

We've only stayed at POR and we wouldn't keep going back if we didn't like it. I'm sure I'd like them all but I like the grounds, how laid back it is, and the food options.


----------



## cavepig

I haven't stayed at too many but I do love Riverside, we stayed there a lot when it was Dixie Landings.  We usually end up over there once per trip to eat, their Pasta Your Way is my favorite pre-race meal. We resort visit & eat at a lot of different ones each trip.


----------



## Nole95

Beach Club is our favorite.  The kids love the pool, and access to Epcot and DHS is very easy.  We've stayed in BC four times now, and have loved it every time.

For Marathon Weekend 2018, we have rented points in BCV.  Price came out much less than a comparable room in the main BC buildings themselves.


----------



## gjramsey

Sunday Question:  Wilderness Lodge.  Fantastic location and theme throughout.  We stayed in the DVC section back in 2004, and thoroughly enjoyed the stay.  We stayed in Beach club last year for Marathon weekend, and loved the location, but that was about all.


----------



## croach

Poly for all the reasons @FFigawi said. Just has a different feel to me then some of the others I've stayed at.


----------



## mrsg00fy

rteetz said:


> *Sunday Disney Question!
> *
> I hope everyone had a good week! General registration is Tuesday! Glad I don't have to do the frantic rush for that.
> 
> Today's question: What is your favorite resort to either stay at or go to (since I know some of you stay offsite) and why?
> 
> My answer: My favorite resort is Beach Club. I stayed there in 2016 and loved every second of it. The location. The atmosphere. It was my favorite. Now I have never stayed at a MK resort so that could change.



Favorites are Boardwalk, Beach Club and Yacht Club. For us there is nothing like being within walking distance of two parks.  I'm not an Epcot fan except for Wine and Dine time and therefore I give the edge to Boardwalk since it is such an easy walk to DHS.


----------



## michigandergirl

My family favorite is AOA - loved the theming and the suites. We are staying at the Boardwalk in April, so I'll see how that fares. I also loved the Beach Club but that was a kid-free trip, so that may have some influence.


----------



## ZellyB

We've only stayed at Beach Club and we did love it there.  Hoping to hear back soon on a Poly studio for Marathon weekend in 2108...not patiently waiting...


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

POFQ is our favorite. Love the small size, the boat to DS, the river-walk to POR, the jazz music in the background, and the beignets!


----------



## baxter24

Port Orleans Riverside and Animal Kingdom lodge have been our favorite places to stay. We love spending time over at the Poly and the Boardwalk the atmosphere of both of those resorts is the best.


----------



## pixarmom

Can't decide on a favorite resort!  We keep changing it up because we like different resorts at different times for different reasons.  On the monorail, I like the theme, transportation options and nostalgia of Poly.  But I like the room decor at GF and the bay lake views at CR.  At WL, I love the theme, the peaceful vibe, the views from the courtyard rooms, Territory Lounge and the boat to MK.  At AKL, I like the lobby, Jiko, the pool area and the price.  At Epcot resorts, I love the location and the ability to walk to two parks, especially Epcot.  Love the quiet pool at BWI, the room decor at BC, and the near-guaranteed balconies at YC and BWI.

I guess you could say our favorites must be Poly and BC, since those are the two we've stayed at the most.  But the renovated YC rooms may change that.


----------



## bananabean

rteetz said:


> *Sunday Disney Question!
> *
> I hope everyone had a good week! General registration is Tuesday! Glad I don't have to do the frantic rush for that.
> 
> Today's question: What is your favorite resort to either stay at or go to (since I know some of you stay offsite) and why?
> 
> My answer: My favorite resort is Beach Club. I stayed there in 2016 and loved every second of it. The location. The atmosphere. It was my favorite. Now I have never stayed at a MK resort so that could change.



Animal Kingdom Lodge. 

We used to stay at Poly when I was younger, so a couple of years ago we decided to go back.  I really missed the birds and the waterfall in the lobby, and it didn't have the same impact.  So now it's definitely AKL.


----------



## JClimacus

rteetz said:


> *Sunday Disney Question!
> *
> I hope everyone had a good week! General registration is Tuesday! Glad I don't have to do the frantic rush for that.
> 
> Today's question: What is your favorite resort to either stay at or go to (since I know some of you stay offsite) and why?



I like the Poly for the theming, the Monorail, the restaurants and the history as an original Disney World resort. But I don't like staying at the same resort twice as each one is a new adventure. So far we've stayed at Yacht Club, Poly and POFQ. All wonderful in their unique ways.


----------



## FelisLachesis

My girlfriend and I have a soft spot for The Princess and The Frog, so we love Port Orleans.  That's where we're probably going for the Marathon, unless some super deal pops up, and I can get a monorail resort for the same price.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FelisLachesis said:


> My girlfriend and I have a soft spot for The Princess and The Frog, so we love Port Orleans.  That's where we're probably going for the Marathon, unless some super deal pops up, and I can get a monorail resort for the same price.



I think discounts like that are long in the past!  The closest you could get would be through DVC rentals.


----------



## Nole95

FelisLachesis said:


> My girlfriend and I have a soft spot for The Princess and The Frog, so we love Port Orleans.  That's where we're probably going for the Marathon, unless some super deal pops up, and I can get a monorail resort for the same price.



Nothing wrong with POR.  We have stayed there the past three marathon weekends we have attended and have enjoyed it every time.  Easy access to Disney Springs and, a fairly easy bus ride to and from the races, and good bus service to all the parks.  Really have no complaints at all.

Next year we just decided to stay at BCV villas to do something different for marathon weekend, and to have easy access to Epcot.


----------



## hauntedcity

rteetz said:


> *Sunday Disney Question!*
> Today's question: What is your favorite resort to either stay at or go to (since I know some of you stay offsite) and why?.



Animal Kingdom Lodge, for two major reasons: 1) the savannahs and 2) the restaurants.  I especially love AKL during race weekends, since I don't usually do the parks, and I can spend many, many hours watching the animals and exploring the resort.  Plus, Jiko!  (well, and Boma and Sanaa, too, but mostly JIKO!!!)


----------



## huskies90

huskies90 said:


> Hoping the experts here can help me:
> 
> I am excited for our first marathon weekend in ‘18. My wife wants to do the half. I told her I would run it with her since she is not a runner and we will have fun doing it together. But since I am a runner and because I have never done one before, I am considering also doing the full (by myself).  When I mention this to folks, everyone says, “if you are going to do the half and full, you might as well do the Dopey…”
> 
> First of all, I am not sure I am even up for the full marathon as I don’t have a huge desire to prepare for 26 miles. I can stretch my typical runs of 6-8 miles to 13 miles easily – but 26 is a different story. I usually run 3-4 times a week and did my last half in 1:47 so I am in pretty good shape but I have to think I will need to do a few runs of at least 15-20 miles to prepare for 26, right?
> 
> Then there is the idea of getting up for early mornings multiple days.  Doing it once for the half – OK. Again for the full? Hmmmm. But to get up 4 days in a row?? Not sure I can do that.
> 
> So I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1) If I sign up for just the half, can I “upgrade” to the Goofy or Dopey later assuming there is space available?
> 
> And 2)  for those of you who run the Dopey, how do you deal with getting up so early 4 days in a row without it messing up your sleep and/or your entire vacation?


Thanks to all those who replied to my questions. Great feedback. I am planning to register later tonight.  I am going to sign up for just the half for now. I will look at doing the marathon another time. If I change my mind and the Goofy is still open, I may switch but I, unlike many of you, still consider this a "vacation" and not just a trip to do the races. So, I just can't get past getting up early 4 days in a row. Perhaps after doing this race and getting hooked like everyone else, that will change.  But for now, it will just be a fun 13 mile trot for me.  

One more follow up question: Are there any resorts that work out better for the race than others? I am going to book at my home resort tonight Animal Kingdom Villas (11 month window) but if any of the veterans can share advice for the best race friendly resort, I may try to switch at the 7 month mark.


----------



## steph0808

Sunday Funday question - I have only stayed at POR and OKW. I liked both, but POR has the edge because it was a more easily walkable resort than OKW - not so large and spread-out.

I stayed at POR for the 2013 marathon - I recommend going to the main lobby to find a bus to the races. I'm sure ours was a fluke, but we were at a stop and 3 full buses passed us by, and then only did one pick us up after 4 a.m. and it was standing room only. It sucked!


----------



## Sailormoon2

ZellyB said:


> Hoping to hear back soon on a Poly studio for Marathon weekend in 2108


waiting too (for AKL)...OT but do you re-contact the rental agent, or just sit tight?? I don't want to be a pain, but I don't want to get "missed" either.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> We've only stayed at Beach Club and we did love it there.  Hoping to hear back soon on a Poly studio for Marathon weekend in 2108...not patiently waiting...


Wow 2108! You are really planning ahead!


----------



## FelisLachesis

Dis_Yoda said:


> I think discounts like that are long in the past!  The closest you could get would be through DVC rentals.



One can wish upon a star!


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> Wow 2108! You are really planning ahead!



HA!!  I said before my long term goal is to run into my old age.  Clearly I'm planning to live for hundreds of years!!!


----------



## team weasel

Wilderness Lodge is probably my favorite resort.  We stayed there for our honeymoon, and it just smells like home in there.  BUT - we typically stay at the POP because we are cheap and love the central location.  Booked my first stay at the Poly in the fall this year.  I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## KimK2006

Help needed for tomorrow!  Trying to make sure I understand everything correctly for tomorrow's registration opening.  Our family of 4 is going to register for the half.  If I understand correctly, we each have to have a separate active.com account set up.  And, each of us has to sign up for the race separately.  Correct?  

How quickly does the half sell out?  It is possible two of the four us us can be at a computer and we will have to register ourselves before getting back in queue to register the other two.  Could it sell out before we get the other two signed up?

Any advice and pointers is greatly appreciated!


----------



## croach

KimK2006 said:


> Help needed for tomorrow!  Trying to make sure I understand everything correctly for tomorrow's registration opening.  Our family of 4 is going to register for the half.  If I understand correctly, we each have to have a separate active.com account set up.  And, each of us has to sign up for the race separately.  Correct?
> 
> How quickly does the half sell out?  It is possible two of the four us us can be at a computer and we will have to register ourselves before getting back in queue to register the other two.  Could it sell out before we get the other two signed up?
> 
> Any advice and pointers is greatly appreciated!




I think you can sign up minors with your active account but I'll let someone else confirm that. One thing you can do if you haven't already, is set up an active account ahead of time so that all your personal information will fill in. You can even put in your payment info if you so desire. Still have to answer some questions but have the account ready will cut down on your processing time. I'd be surprised if the half sells out in minutes but you never know.


----------



## Barca33Runner

KimK2006 said:


> Help needed for tomorrow!  Trying to make sure I understand everything correctly for tomorrow's registration opening.  Our family of 4 is going to register for the half.  If I understand correctly, we each have to have a separate active.com account set up.  And, each of us has to sign up for the race separately.  Correct?
> 
> How quickly does the half sell out?  It is possible two of the four us us can be at a computer and we will have to register ourselves before getting back in queue to register the other two.  Could it sell out before we get the other two signed up?
> 
> Any advice and pointers is greatly appreciated!



I've registered multiple people to multiple races in the past all with separate active.com accounts, so you should be fine having two people register themselves and then registering another person. Looks like, from the ages in your signature, that all should be 18+ by the race and, I think, that means you will all need your own active.com account to sign up. My only hesitation is not knowing exactly how they handle someone who is 17 at time of registration but will turn 18 by race day.

I don't think there will be a huge time crunch on a sellout and with the multiple presales that they've done and the lack of sellouts during those periods I think I'd be more surprised with a quick sellout than I would be to see spots available for an extended period. I've changed my mind on this stance approximately 763 times in the last few weeks and would still be nervous and trying to sign up right at noon if I wasn't able to sign up as a past participant already.

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## kywyldcat03

Barca33Runner said:


> I've registered multiple people to multiple races in the past all with separate active.com accounts, so you should be fine having two people register themselves and then registering another person. Looks like, from the ages in your signature, that all should be 18+ by the race and, I think, that means you will all need your own active.com account to sign up. My only hesitation is not knowing exactly how they handle someone who is 17 at time of registration but will turn 18 by race day.
> 
> I don't think there will be a huge time crunch on a sellout and with the multiple presales that they've done and the lack of sellouts during those periods I think I'd be more surprised with a quick sellout than I would be to see spots available for an extended period. I've changed my mind on this stance approximately 763 times in the last few weeks and would still be nervous and trying to sign up right at noon if I wasn't able to sign up as a past participant already.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck!


I agree, just to be on the safe side I would create an active account for each person and fill in as much information as you can.  That way you can get through the registration much quicker.  I really do not think you will have a problem registering for the half as long as you are ready when registration opens.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> *Sunday Disney Question!*
> Today's question: What is your favorite resort to either stay at or go to (since I know some of you stay offsite) and why?


I almost exclusively stay offsite these days because I get so much more for my money. But if I could afford it again, YC is a favorite place to stay, as is AKL: YC I just love the gleaming wood floors, lovely lobby, pool and grounds, and proximity to EP, AK wins because of its gorgeous theming, relaxing ambiance, and animal viewing. My favorite moderate is CBR - love the refurbished rooms, beautiful grounds, food court, and overall relaxed vibe. I hate all the values equally.  I won't stay at WL again after a number of disappointing trips there, but it's my favorite to visit around Christmas and we always plan lunch or dinner there on our annual holiday trip to take in the tree and decorations!


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> *Sunday Disney Question!
> *
> I hope everyone had a good week! General registration is Tuesday! Glad I don't have to do the frantic rush for that.
> 
> Today's question: What is your favorite resort to either stay at or go to (since I know some of you stay offsite) and why?


It depends.   For Marathon weekend Poly is my favorite.  I like being able to walk to the ttc monorail stop.  It makes it easier to get to and from Epcot in the morning.   A close second is Contemporary but it's not as convenient getting back there as you have to switch monorails.

For non Marathon weekend Beach club it probably my favorite with Contemporary being a close second. I love being able to walk to and from the Magic kingdom.


----------



## jayfo

First rD race, first marathon.  YIKES.    I'm in (AP) and since I'll probably be solo, I'll probably go for POP or AoA, even an AS.  Looking now at the dates AFTER I already signed up, I'm getting worried for the crowds due to it being so close to NY's.  Double YIKES.


----------



## KimK2006

kywyldcat03 said:


> I agree, just to be on the safe side I would create an active account for each person and fill in as much information as you can.  That way you can get through the registration much quicker.  I really do not think you will have a problem registering for the half as long as you are ready when registration opens.



Thank you!


----------



## KimK2006

Barca33Runner said:


> I've registered multiple people to multiple races in the past all with separate active.com accounts, so you should be fine having two people register themselves and then registering another person. Looks like, from the ages in your signature, that all should be 18+ by the race and, I think, that means you will all need your own active.com account to sign up. My only hesitation is not knowing exactly how they handle someone who is 17 at time of registration but will turn 18 by race day.
> 
> I don't think there will be a huge time crunch on a sellout and with the multiple presales that they've done and the lack of sellouts during those periods I think I'd be more surprised with a quick sellout than I would be to see spots available for an extended period. I've changed my mind on this stance approximately 763 times in the last few weeks and would still be nervous and trying to sign up right at noon if I wasn't able to sign up as a past participant already.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck!


Thanks you!


----------



## KimK2006

croach said:


> I think you can sign up minors with your active account but I'll let someone else confirm that. One thing you can do if you haven't already, is set up an active account ahead of time so that all your personal information will fill in. You can even put in your payment info if you so desire. Still have to answer some questions but have the account ready will cut down on your processing time. I'd be surprised if the half sells out in minutes but you never know.


Thank you!


----------



## PCFriar80

croach said:


> *I think you can sign up minors with your active account but I'll let someone else confirm that.* One thing you can do if you haven't already, is set up an active account ahead of time so that all your personal information will fill in. You can even put in your payment info if you so desire. Still have to answer some questions but have the account ready will cut down on your processing time. I'd be surprised if the half sells out in minutes but you never know.



You are correct.  Parent or Guardian can do so from their account.  Here's an excerpt of the disclaimer on Active.com:

*Relationship*
You are this person's parent or legal guardian.
You must be the parent or legal guardian to register someone under 18 years old. By registering a child under 13, you are consenting to the collection of the child's information you are providing for the purposes of registration.


----------



## KimK2006

PCFriar80 said:


> You are correct.  Parent or Guardian can do so from their account.  Here's an excerpt of the disclaimer on Active.com:
> 
> *Relationship*
> You are this person's parent or legal guardian.
> You must be the parent or legal guardian to register someone under 18 years old. By registering a child under 13, you are consenting to the collection of the child's information you are providing for the purposes of registration.


Great!  I have my son saved under my account.  (I had already set him one up.  So, I have just in case....)  Thanks!


----------



## lahobbs4

AKL is definitely our home away from home. It's so peaceful and we love the pool and the balcony size and the FOOD. Have tried quite a few others but they just don't speak to us like AKL.

Trying poly in the fall and possibly back to the Beach Club for marathon simply for location.


----------



## Sailormoon2

lahobbs4 said:


> Beach Club for marathon simply for location.


This too makes me want to go back there, but I can not justify it, as a semi-solo trip.


----------



## PCFriar80

lahobbs4 said:


> AKL is definitely our home away from home. It's so peaceful and we love the pool and the balcony size and the FOOD. Have tried quite a few others but they just don't speak to us like AKL.
> 
> Trying poly in the fall and possibly back to the Beach Club for marathon simply for location.



While we're on the topic of the Beach Club, I noticed today that the BCVs deluxe studios are sold out for Friday, 1/5/18.  Days on either side are still available...for now.  I didn't check the 1BR or 2BR availability.


----------



## RENThead09

jayfo said:


> First rD race, first marathon.  YIKES.    I'm in (AP) and since I'll probably be solo, I'll probably go for POP or AoA, even an AS.  Looking now at the dates AFTER I already signed up, I'm getting worried for the crowds due to it being so close to NY's.  Double YIKES.



Great place for your first marathon.   Was in the exact same boat as you.  
POP is great because there will be a bunch of other runners around.  Plus the Dis meet on Friday will let ya meet some of the amazing people on this board in person.   Crowds will be big, but definitely manageable.  Just make sure you plan ahead for your dinner reservations and fastpasses.  And use this board for any questions you have.  Most likely there are a bunch of people with the same question, or who have done this weekend enough times to have an answer for ya.


----------



## huskies90

I went to register tonight. Apparently it closed at 8PM?  What is up with that? Why wouldn't it just simply be "the registration open for DVC members before it is open for everyone else."  I don't get why they need to restrict it by the number of entries or time.  I am very confused by this.  I guess I will be registering with everyone else tomorrow.  Oh well.


----------



## camaker

huskies90 said:


> I went to register tonight. Apparently it closed at 8PM?  What is up with that? Why wouldn't it just simply be "the registration open for DVC members before it is open for everyone else."  I don't get why they need to restrict it by the number of entries or time.  I am very confused by this.  I guess I will be registering with everyone else tomorrow.  Oh well.



They release a limited number of spaces for AP and DVC members, but keep the majority of slots available for general registration. If all slots were open to AP and DVC members it would encourage people to lie and abuse the system to ensure spots even more than already happens. As for the cut off time for early registration, I think they need time to retool the website to make the remaining slots available to the public and ready for the opening of general registration at noon tomorrow.


----------



## huskies90

camaker said:


> If all slots were open to AP and DVC members it would encourage people to lie and abuse the system to ensure spots even more than already happens.


I believe this statement is false. Every DVC member and AP holder is tied an account. A random person can't click on a link and register as an AP holder or DVC member without knowing the member's account and password.


----------



## bryana

huskies90 said:


> I believe this statement is false. Every DVC member and AP holder is tied an account. A random person can't click on a link and register as an AP holder or DVC member without knowing the member's account and password.



I don't think that's true, or at least it didn't use to be - When I signed up for GSC 2014, I used a DVC/AP link that was posted somewhere and I was neither of those things.


----------



## camaker

huskies90 said:


> I believe this statement is false. Every DVC member and AP holder is tied an account. A random person can't click on a link and register as an AP holder or DVC member without knowing the member's account and password.



It is not false given the level of control currently in place for the registration process. There have been a number of discussions about security around the links and apparently if you can access the link, which usually gets posted here or on social media, you are able to register. There is some debate as to whether RunDisney audits the registrations to ensure their validity, but speculation has been that, if done at all, it is sporadic at best. In addition, I don't think RunDisney wants races to be an AP/DVC exclusive club.


----------



## Hndacrewd

DVCFan1994 said:


> I am in for something, but haven't decided what yet.  It will either be the full and the 10k or Dopey.  I am leaning towards going for Dopey, so inspired by many stories I read over the weekend.  I always run 48 hours before a race, and 10k is my favorite distance, so that is why 10k + full is my back up.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, I see lots of reports of beer stops at the end for people in EPCOT.  Can one get a Margarita?  I am not a big beer drinker (though DH has been working on that lately), but a margarita would be lovely.



I've decided to do the Dopey, and my plan is to have a family member waiting for me outside of Mexico with a Margarita as I pass by.


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> I believe this statement is false. Every DVC member and AP holder is tied an account. A random person can't click on a link and register as an AP holder or DVC member without knowing the member's account and password.


Not true. runDisney has the AP/DVC links on their website. I checked them earlier today to see if anything else sold out.


----------



## courtneybeth

I was ready to sign my husband up (who is also an AP) for the 5K and 10K tonight and woops, the reg closed at 8pm EST, not PST.

I have a meeting until 915am tomorrow, so hopefully it won't sell out right away.  This is what I get for not reading the fine print.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Good luck to everyone signing up for races!


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> *Sunday Disney Question!*
> Today's question: What is your favorite resort to either stay at or go to (since I know some of you stay offsite) and why?



Kidani Village. A visit to WDW is an escape from the 'real world', and to me, Kidani is a nice quiet escape from the escape.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Happy General Registration Day everyone!


----------



## huskies90

camaker said:


> It is not false given the level of control currently in place for the registration process. There have been a number of discussions about security around the links and apparently if you can access the link, which usually gets posted here or on social media, you are able to register.


Well, thanks for clearing that up for me.  Disney never ceases to amaze me. They can charge $560 for a race but can't build a simple SSO website that a high school student could build? And seriously, all of their other sites have this basic sign on technology - I can't register for a DVC event without logging into my account.


----------



## croach

Good luck to everyone signing up today. Hope you all get the races you want!


----------



## FFigawi

huskies90 said:


> Well, thanks for clearing that up for me.  Disney never ceases to amaze me. They can charge $560 for a race but can't build a simple SSO website that a high school student could build? And seriously, all of their other sites have this basic sign on technology - I can't register for a DVC event without logging into my account.



Until they learn how to spell and proofread, I'm not counting on rD doing much in the IT arena.


----------



## princess_jamie

So excited.......... Is it noon yet? Aka 10am for me. But really..


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> Until they learn how to spell and proofread, I'm not counting on rD doing much in the IT arena.



They could hire @Keels to manage their web presence!


----------



## KimK2006

I read somewhere on FB to log in to your active.com account and rundisney.  Help!  Am I registering through active.com or rundisney?


----------



## rteetz

KimK2006 said:


> I read somewhere on FB to log in to your active.com account and rundisney.  Help!  Am I registering through active.com or rundisney?


The link goes live on runDisney but the registration is through active. So if you are logged into active it will speed up the process a bit.


----------



## Barca33Runner

KimK2006 said:


> I read somewhere on FB to log in to your active.com account and rundisney.  Help!  Am I registering through active.com or rundisney?



You will be registering through active.com, so you will want to be signed in there to save some time. The links will go live on runDisney and will redirect you to register on active.com.


----------



## Simba's Girl

I'm registering 3 of us today!!! My 10yo and I for the 10K and DH for the Marathon...so excited!


----------



## KimK2006

Barca33Runner said:


> You will be registering through active.com, so you will want to be signed in there to save some time. The links will go live on runDisney and will redirect you to register on active.com.


Thank you!  I am so paranoid I will mess this up!


----------



## huskies90

So if want to register me, my wife and my now 17 soon to be over 18 daughter, can I do this all at once or do I need to create 3 separate accounts for them and register them 1 at time - logging off and re-logging back on to each account?


----------



## opusone

huskies90 said:


> I believe this statement is false. Every DVC member and AP holder is tied an account. A random person can't click on a link and register as an AP holder or DVC member without knowing the member's account and password.





bryana said:


> I don't think that's true, or at least it didn't use to be - When I signed up for GSC 2014, I used a DVC/AP link that was posted somewhere and I was neither of those things.





rteetz said:


> Not true. runDisney has the AP/DVC links on their website. I checked them earlier today to see if anything else sold out.



@bryana and @rteetz are correct... the AP link is public (see the following site - I have circled the link):


----------



## Princess_Micki

huskies90 said:


> So if want to register me, my wife and my now 17 soon to be over 18 daughter, can I do this all at once or do I need to create 3 separate accounts for them and register them 1 at time - logging off and re-logging back on to each account?


Children under 18 can be registered under your active account.  Adults must register under your own account.  Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## hauntedcity

huskies90 said:


> So if want to register me, my wife and my now 17 soon to be over 18 daughter, can I do this all at once or do I need to create 3 separate accounts for them and register them 1 at time - logging off and re-logging back on to each account?



When registering my wife and I, I usually use 2 separate browsers.  I log into one (e.g., Firefox) as me on Active.com, and log into another (e.g., Chrome) as my wife.  That way I can register both at about the same time.


----------



## huskies90

Princess_Micki said:


> Children under 18 can be registered under your active account.  Adults must register under your own account.  Good luck and have fun!!


Thanks. She is 17 now but will be 18 by January. It is ok to just list her as 17 so I can register her?


----------



## FelisLachesis

The links on runDisney are BLUE!  I repeat, the links on runDisney are BLUE!

(but active.com has everything on hold right now)


----------



## steph0808

runDisney page says it's open, but nothing yet...

https://www.rundisney.com/disneyworld-marathon/

https://endurancecui.active.com/new/events/41305952/select-race?_p=9410767878837418


----------



## Princess_Micki

huskies90 said:


> Thanks. She is 17 now but will be 18 by January. It is ok to just list her as 17 so I can register her?


Be ready for anything but I do believe it has to do with her age now.


----------



## Pluto0809

When I click on the 5K it's coming up Dopey Challenge.  Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## LindseyJo22

I'm hoping it's because it's not quite noon yet...


----------



## jeanigor

huskies90 said:


> Thanks. She is 17 now but will be 18 by January. It is ok to just list her as 17 so I can register her?



I think it will ask for date of birth, as it shows the age at race on the waiver.


----------



## Chaitali

Yep, when I click on marathon it's also coming up with the Dopey Challenge.


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> Thanks. She is 17 now but will be 18 by January. It is ok to just list her as 17 so I can register her?


Yes you register her as she's 17 now. I has the same thing when registering for Dopey last year.


----------



## ZellyB

Good luck, everyone!!


----------



## KimK2006

When you click on half marathon, it pulls up Dopey Challenge.  do I get rid of that page and keep trying until it says half marathon?>


----------



## jeanigor

Chaitali said:


> Yep, when I click on marathon it's also coming up with the Dopey Challenge.



Its coming up as Runner's World VIP Dopey's Challenge.

Its because it isn't noon yet.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Pluto0809 said:


> When I click on the 5K it's coming up Dopey Challenge.  Anyone else seeing this?





Chaitali said:


> Yep, when I click on marathon it's also coming up with the Dopey Challenge.



I think it's the Runner's World VIP on hold.  That's the only race that's open right now, that's been open for a while.

6 minutes!


----------



## steph0808

KimK2006 said:


> When you click on half marathon, it pulls up Dopey Challenge.  do I get rid of that page and keep trying until it says half marathon?>



I'm just going to keep refreshing until everything shows up. Hopefully that happens at noon.


----------



## bananabean

I'm already in the queue.  Start clicking people!


----------



## jimandami

I clicked the link and now am in line to register


----------



## steph0808

I've got a little green guy. Repeat. I've got a little green guy in line.


----------



## jeanigor

I'm "in line" too.


----------



## FelisLachesis

All Systems ARE GO!  Good luck everyone!


----------



## LindseyJo22

in line! Ahh!


----------



## drummerwife

And the race to register is on...
Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Chaitali

I'm in for my first full marathon!


----------



## CherieFran

In for Dopey! Now waiting for my pulse to return to normal!! Good luck, everyone!


----------



## courtneybeth

Husband in for 5K and 10K. 

I'm so excited he'll be my speed pacer for the first two races of Dopey.   Will add cheer squad for him later on in the year for HM and M.


----------



## jimandami

Done!  Registered for half


----------



## Pluto0809

Registered for my first Disney 5K Race!


----------



## bananabean

Registered my mom for the 10k, but for some reason now it's only showing up on my Active account - and I can't change it to hers to do the 5k.  So now I'm back in the queue in another browser.  Annoying.

Edit: even in another browser when I log in with her info my info is coming up.  So confused.


----------



## steph0808

I'm in for the full!

How fast do the kid Dashes usually sell out? I'm not sure if our then-3.5yo will be going with us or not. Register her and eat the $20 if she doesn't go? Or just wait and see?


----------



## Kes

Done! Registered DH for the Full! Now I can start planning the trip   Good luck everyone!


----------



## jeanigor

Dopey #3 for me.


----------



## FelisLachesis

I'm in for the 5k (which is scary, considering 3 weeks ago, I was a certified couch potato!).

My girl's in for Dopey!  AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## LindseyJo22

In for Goofy! I'm terrified but also excited


----------



## UNCBear24

In for Dopey again. Hopeful we have all four races as scheduled!


----------



## Beast2Prince

I'm in for my 2nd Disney Marathon!!


----------



## baxter24

Already registered for Dopey awhile ago but I got my dad in for the half!


----------



## Sailormoon2

jeanigor said:


> Dopey #3 for me.


Good for you!!



FelisLachesis said:


> My girl's in for Dopey!


How old is she?



UNCBear24 said:


> In for Dopey again. Hopeful we have all four races as scheduled!


LOL!


----------



## KimK2006

Done!!!


----------



## bananabean

Got my mom registered for the 5k and 10k!  Apparently Active didn't like that I used my billing info on her account.

Good luck to everyone still registering!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Success for all 3 of us!!!

Best Valentines Day ever. Now to figure out where to stay....


----------



## FelisLachesis

Sailormoon2 said:


> How old is she?



Sorry, in my haste, I shortened my girlfriend. We're both in our 40s.  She's been running for years.  Me, as I said, 3 whole weeks.


----------



## Sonyamalexander

5K and 10k here I come!!!


----------



## JeffW

I think that went faster than any previous year I've registered.  2 adults, 2 kids, 5 total registrations in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Dis5150

My sister and BIL are in for the marathon! So stressful to help them via text message lol!


----------



## bryana

5K is on hold.

(I'm not registering today and will register later as long as fate is on my side, lol. So I'm just sitting here spectating today. )

Edit: And just like that, it's not on hold anymore. LOL


----------



## Vestmama4

Just registered for my first marathon (and my first runDisney race.) So excited!


----------



## Dopey Devon

I'm in!! Dopey for ne boyf and sister and the 5k for my mam! Now to start planning this years races...


----------



## regul8ter18

I have the best Co-Workers....We had 4 computers going.  I got myself into the 5k, 10k, and half.  My mom is doing the 5k.  My dad is doing the Dopey but he was in charge of signing himself up.


----------



## cburnett11

4 more marathon registrations from my family... I was able to register myself back in January as a 2017 participant.  Today we registered 4 first-timers!  Wife, Daughter, Son, Daughter-in-Law.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Sonyamalexander said:


> 5K and 10k here I come!!!



The rule is if you run a non-official combination of races, you get to name it after a Disney character.

Too many posts to like them all, but Congrats to everyone that got in!

I'm in for Dopey #1 (and done!)


----------



## sourire

Have taken a break from the boards for awhile, but have been trying to follow along and catch up!  Registered myself for the 10K and marathon (my first) ahhh!  And mom-in-law is registered for the 10K and half!  Still trying to convince my mom and husband to give in to the peer pressure and sign up for something.


----------



## jayfo

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> The rule is if you run a non-official combination of races, you get to name it after a Disney character.
> 
> Too many posts to like them all, but Congrats to everyone that got in!
> 
> I'm in for Dopey #1 (and done!)




I like that rule!  
I'm in for the full, but I'm sooooo on the fence about going for the 5k as a practice run.  Or....I'll spend the money on the race retreat.  Only springing for one.....which should I choose?


----------



## jAcKs_x0

I'm in for my first Dopey!


----------



## dta87

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'm in for Dopey #1 (and done!)



I said that after my first marathon in 2013 and first Dopey in 2015.  I guess I am a glutton for punishment (and anniversary medals!)


----------



## Sailormoon2

Dopey for ME!! Dad and his wife are in for the HALF!!


----------



## TeeterTots

Best friend just got registered for her first full! So excited we're both running our first marathon together for the 25th anniversary!! Congrats to everyone who got in!!


----------



## princess_jamie

Anyone in for Castaway Challenge? Still debating...


----------



## huskies90

Princess_Micki said:


> Be ready for anything but I do believe it has to do with her age now.





rteetz said:


> Yes you register her as she's 17 now. I has the same thing when registering for Dopey last year.



Disney does it again.  It clearly stated on the registration over 18 as of 1/4/18. Which my daughter will be. So I created her own account and did the whole registration process.  Then when I hit "submit" it said she is under 18 and cannot register. So I had to go back in under my account and fill it out again for her.

But after all that, I am done!! 3 of us are in for the half marathon!!!!


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> Disney does it again.  It clearly stated on the registration over 18 as of 1/4/18. Which my daughter will be. So I created her own account and did the whole registration process.  Then when I hit "submit" it said she is under 18 and cannot register. So I had to go back in under my account and fill it out again for her.
> 
> But after all that, I am done!! 3 of us are in for the half marathon!!!!


Yes that's for the race itself. If you are under 18 at registration time you need to have a parent sign you up. That's how I had done it the last three years. This year I finally could register myself. Glad you got it done!


----------



## derekleigh

Nice to see everything open after an hour since pubic registration opened!


----------



## courtneybeth

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> The rule is if you run a non-official combination of races, you get to name it after a Disney character.



If that's the case, can we call the 5K/10K combo the Daisy Dash? Husband will love that.


----------



## bcarey2k

rteetz said:


> Yes that's for the race itself. If you are under 18 at registration time you need to have a parent sign you up. That's how I had done it the last three years. This year I finally could register myself. Glad you got it done!



Did the same... registered my son the same way .... whatever .... I dodged the Active fees at least since I had to register him under my account.

Brian


----------



## Barca33Runner

derekleigh said:


> Nice to see everything open after an hour since pubic registration opened!



Im a little worried that they decided the 5k and 10k course weren't crowded enough and added more entries. Those races were on hold after 15 minutes and sold out after 30 minutes last year. Sales are probably just slower this year, but I hope they didn't see the success of releasing corrals in smaller increments as an opportunity to add more people to the race.


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> Im a little worried that they decided the 5k and 10k course weren't crowded enough and added more entries. Those races were on hold after 15 minutes and sold out after 30 minutes last year. Sales are probably just slower this year, but I hope they didn't see the success of releasing corrals in smaller increments as an opportunity to add more people to the race.


I can't  see them increasing them much if at. All of the 5Ks and 10Ks are taking longer to sell out lately.


----------



## Beast2Prince

Just curious, is there no longer a Disney Visa discount for RunDisney events? In the past, after I entered my card number the site updated my registration fee to show the discount. It didn't do that this year so I ended up paying full price. Did I miss something during registration, or are they just no longer offering the discount?


----------



## StarGirl11

Dopey Number 3 for me! 

On a different note: I had the strangest dream about the 5k the other night.


----------



## rteetz

Beast2Prince said:


> Just curious, is there no longer a Disney Visa discount for RunDisney events? In the past, after I entered my card number the site updated my registration fee to show the discount. It didn't do that this year so I ended up paying full price. Did I miss something during registration, or are they just no longer offering the discount?


They haven't had a Disney visa discount for a while now.


----------



## StarGirl11

Beast2Prince said:


> Just curious, is there no longer a Disney Visa discount for RunDisney events? In the past, after I entered my card number the site updated my registration fee to show the discount. It didn't do that this year so I ended up paying full price. Did I miss something during registration, or are they just no longer offering the discount?



Disney Visa hasn't had a discount in years if I remember correctly.


----------



## Beast2Prince

rteetz said:


> They haven't had a Disney visa discount for a while now.


OK, they must have gotten rid of it recently as I know I got the discount when I last ran in 2015. Thanks


----------



## PrincessV

jayfo said:


> I like that rule!
> I'm in for the full, but I'm sooooo on the fence about going for the 5k as a practice run.  Or....I'll spend the money on the race retreat.  Only springing for one.....which should I choose?


Definitely the 5K over Race Retreat! 



rteetz said:


> I can't  see them increasing them much if at. All of the 5Ks and 10Ks are taking longer to sell out lately.


Totally agree - they can't possibly stuff any more people on those courses. All races are taking longer to sell lately - which is a GOOD thing!



Beast2Prince said:


> Just curious, is there no longer a Disney Visa discount for RunDisney events? In the past, after I entered my card number the site updated my registration fee to show the discount. It didn't do that this year so I ended up paying full price. Did I miss something during registration, or are they just no longer offering the discount?


Nope, no discounts to be had, other than the $10 for pre-early-registration for 2017 participants.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Do they not show the % full each race is anymore? (been a few years since I've done Disney)


----------



## rteetz

LSUfan4444 said:


> Do they not show the % full each race is anymore? (been a few years since I've done Disney)


Got rid of that over a year ago.


----------



## RaymondC

I'm in for my first Dopey Challenge! Time to get training...


----------



## LadyDi13

So I've been lurking this thread since it opened up and am officially joining in now. My husband and I are registered for Goofy #1, my BIL is in for Goofy #3 and my SIL and niece are in for the half. My 2 kids are on the fence about the 10K, they both play sports but have never had to actually train for a run. I know it will be one of the first events to close up so they won't have much time to waffle.


----------



## RaymondC

bananabean said:


> Registered my mom for the 10k, but for some reason now it's only showing up on my Active account - and I can't change it to hers to do the 5k.  So now I'm back in the queue in another browser.  Annoying.
> 
> Edit: even in another browser when I log in with her info my info is coming up.  So confused.




Yes - I had the same issue when I registered my brother. The problem seems to be when you change the billing information on the payment page. For some reason, Active.com overwrites all of the existing personal information when you do that... so weird. To fix it, you need to go to Active.com and re-update all of the personal information including re-updating the email address before you can sign in correctly again!


----------



## PCFriar80

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> The rule is if you run a non-official combination of races, you get to name it after a Disney character.
> 
> Too many posts to like them all, but Congrats to everyone that got in!
> 
> I'm in for Dopey #1 (and done!)


Yep, that's me!  10K and 1/2 simply dubbed Tweedle Dumb!


----------



## regul8ter18

Did anyone else notice there was not an option for just pins besides the goofy and dopey bundle.


----------



## bcarey2k

regul8ter18 said:


> Did anyone else notice there was not an option for just pins besides the goofy and dopey bundle.



Could simply be the folks who buy pins always want them all!

There isn't an additional revenue stream there .... they'll all sell out anyway.


----------



## katiekinzakat

I'm in for the 5k and half. And I got my mom in for her very first 5k!


----------



## MissLiss279

regul8ter18 said:


> Did anyone else notice there was not an option for just pins besides the goofy and dopey bundle.


I did notice this.  I don't usually want all the pins in the bundle and only get one or two. I was hoping they would add them later.


----------



## cavepig

regul8ter18 said:


> Did anyone else notice there was not an option for just pins besides the goofy and dopey bundle.


Yeah, I just want the marathon pin (logo pin that is). The new bundles with the logo pin, medal replica pin & magnet are interesting, but not for what I want. They usually have extras of both types at the expo however at least.  The 25th figurine I'm intrigued by, like will it be a vinylmation or what? I wish it had more description on it.


----------



## jeanigor

cavepig said:


> Yeah, I just want the marathon pin (logo pin that is). The new bundles with the logo pin, medal replica pin & magnet are interesting, but not for what I want. They usually have extras of both types at the expo however at least.  The 25th figurine I'm intrigued by, like will it be a vinylmation or what? I wish it had more description on it.



I was in such a hurry to click "complete" that I didn't even notice that.

Maybe when I go back for race retreat I will have a go.


----------



## bananabean

RaymondC said:


> Yes - I had the same issue when I registered my brother. The problem seems to be when you change the billing information on the payment page. For some reason, Active.com overwrites all of the existing personal information when you do that... so weird. To fix it, you need to go to Active.com and re-update all of the personal information including re-updating the email address before you can sign in correctly again!



Yep!  That's exactly what happened.  Seems sorta silly.  For the 5k I ended up just leaving her info in for the billing address.  Active was still happy to charge my card though.


----------



## Dis5150

When I signed up for the early registration I used a different email address than my active account and inadvertently created a 2nd active account. So all my previous races are under one email and my Dopey is under a different one. Does anyone know if that can be fixed/merged, or if it even matters?


----------



## JeffW

regul8ter18 said:


> Did anyone else notice there was not an option for just pins besides the goofy and dopey bundle.



Yes.  Since I'm running Dopey, my wife the (rescheduled) half, my older son the 10k, and my younger one the 5k, I just bought the Dopey pack and will distribute across the family.  Seemed to be the only way to keep the price down.


----------



## FelisLachesis

JeffW said:


> Yes.  Since I'm running Dopey, my wife the (rescheduled) half, my older son the 10k, and my younger one the 5k, I just bought the Dopey pack and will distribute across the family.  Seemed to be the only way to keep the price down.



Don't they make you take a picture at The Expo when picking up a Dopey registration, to ensure that the same person is running every race?

Ignore this, I failed reading comprehension.


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> Don't they make you take a picture at The Expo when picking up a Dopey registration, to ensure that the same person is running every race?


Yes you take a picture for goofy and Dopey.

I believe he is talking about the pin bundles tho.


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> Yes you take a picture for goofy and Dopey.
> 
> I believe he is talking about the pin bundles tho.



Yeah, my reading comprehension sucks 

I noticed it was the pin bundles after you replied to me.  Nothing to see here, carry on!


----------



## rteetz

I noticed a change with the kids races. Previously for marathon weekend they had kids races on Thursday. For 2018 Thursday is not listed as an option.


----------



## rteetz

*5K Sold Out*


----------



## princess_jamie

I'm glad I registered DBF earlier today for the 5k rather than let him think about it..


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> *5K Sold Out*



So, the 5K sold out before the 10k?  Wasn't it the 10K that went first last year?


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> *5K Sold Out*



So, only 4 1/2 hours?


----------



## Vestmama4

I am new here so I'm sorry if this has already been asked/answered...my friend signed up for the VIP race retreat and would like for me to join her. We are both signed up for the full marathon. Any thoughts/ experiences with this? I am just trying to see if it is worth the extra money. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cavepig

Of course the 5k sold out because I just said in the last half hour that maybe I'll add it on, but was going to hold off to think on it!


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> So, the 5K sold out before the 10k?  Wasn't it the 10K that went first last year?


I believe so


----------



## jeremy1002

If I wait to register for the Dopey and it sells out, are there any other options like TA's or registration that requires fundraising?  Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

jeremy1002 said:


> If I wait to register for the Dopey and it sells out, are there any other options like TA's or registration that requires fundraising?  Thanks!


Yes there should be TA and Charity options.


----------



## hotblooded

huskies90 said:


> Disney does it again.  It clearly stated on the registration over 18 as of 1/4/18. Which my daughter will be. So I created her own account and did the whole registration process.  Then when I hit "submit" it said she is under 18 and cannot register. So I had to go back in under my account and fill it out again for her.
> 
> But after all that, I am done!! 3 of us are in for the half marathon!!!!


Did you read the comments you quoted? They gave you good advice.


----------



## princess_jamie

Is the Castaway Challenge sold out too? I clicked on the link and it's not an option to register, although I don't remember seeing it earlier...


----------



## rteetz

princess_jamie said:


> Is the Castaway Challenge sold out too? I clicked on the link and it's not an option to register, although I don't remember seeing it earlier...


Not sure. I don't know if Castaway has ever sold out. Maybe its first year but I don't think it did last year.


----------



## princess_jamie

rteetz said:


> Not sure. I don't know if Castaway has ever sold out. Maybe its first year but I don't think it did last year.


Yeah I didn't expect it to so didn't think about it earlier and now I'm realizing I'd be more sad than I thought if I missed out on the castaway challenge.

Anyone registered for it? Am I missing something? Can anyone else see it?


----------



## bananabean

princess_jamie said:


> Is the Castaway Challenge sold out too? I clicked on the link and it's not an option to register, although I don't remember seeing it earlier...



It was never listed.  I looked at noon when the registration went live and it wasn't up there.

I'm planning to do Castaway, too, but I probably won't be booking the cruise until next week.  Hopefully we'll have some answers by then.


----------



## dmartin1277

Vestmama4 said:


> I am new here so I'm sorry if this has already been asked/answered...my friend signed up for the VIP race retreat and would like for me to join her. We are both signed up for the full marathon. Any thoughts/ experiences with this? I am just trying to see if it is worth the extra money. Thanks in advance!


I signed up for it last year and it was great.  Being able to go into the tent and out of the cold was fantastic.  Not to mention a place to go and sit and eat before the race starts was also good.  Even after the race was good.  last year was my first marathon and runDisnsney race, so it was good to be able to get out of the commotion.


----------



## croach

Dis5150 said:


> When I signed up for the early registration I used a different email address than my active account and inadvertently created a 2nd active account. So all my previous races are under one email and my Dopey is under a different one. Does anyone know if that can be fixed/merged, or if it even matters?



I wouldn't think it matter to Disney or active. I assume any correspondence will go to the new email address so I don't know if that matters to you. You could probably email Disney and see if they could change it if so.


----------



## princess_jamie

bananabean said:


> It was never listed.  I looked at noon when the registration went live and it wasn't up there.
> 
> I'm planning to do Castaway, too, but I probably won't be booking the cruise until next week.  Hopefully we'll have some answers by then.


 It's up now!

I put a 3 day hold on the cruise while I was thinking about it - glad I can now register, but now I'm having the whole guilt about spending the money - ha. Have you done it before? Relaxing in the sunshine after my first marathon does sound pretty spectacular..


----------



## bananabean

princess_jamie said:


> It's up now!
> 
> I put a 3 day hold on the cruise while I was thinking about it - glad I can now register, but now I'm having the whole guilt about spending the money - ha. Have you done it before? Relaxing in the sunshine after my first marathon does sound pretty spectacular..



Thanks!

This is my first Disney cruise and Dopey will be my first marathon.  Eek!  My parents are cruisers now - they go on 2 or 3 a year with friends.  I didn't know you could put cruises on hold.  Did you do it through the Disney site or a third party?


----------



## Keels

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> The rule is if you run a non-official combination of races, you get to name it after a Disney character.
> 
> Too many posts to like them all, but Congrats to everyone that got in!
> 
> I'm in for Dopey #1 (and done!)



Yeah ... you're never truly 1 and Done ...



jayfo said:


> I like that rule!
> I'm in for the full, but I'm sooooo on the fence about going for the 5k as a practice run.  Or....I'll spend the money on the race retreat.  Only springing for one.....which should I choose?



I've done both (obviously), and I'd always pick the 5K over Race Retreat. I had Race Retreat for Half/Full this year and I only used it to get into the Expo early for shopping. The 5K is a great run, and now that the medals are metal, it's more of a value in my eyes.



StarGirl11 said:


> Dopey Number 3 for me!
> 
> On a different note: I had the strangest dream about the 5k the other night.



Were you constantly being hit in the face by a balloon while you were running? In the middle of a crowded course? For miles? Because that was my Marathon nightmare this year!!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Were you constantly being hit in the face by a balloon while you were running? Because that was my Marathon nightmare this year!!



More than a nightmare, it really did happen!


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> More than a nightmare, it really did happen!



OMG. You're right -- it really did!! And the person who had the balloon INSISTED on being in the middle of the road through crowds of people trying to pass her. For miles. And she would cut in front of people at a whim, to go off to the side to take pictures, not realizing that her balloon was not a cute add-on but yet a really frustrating annoyance to pretty much everyone around her for the first 13 miles of the Marathon.

Note to self: Start carrying something to pop balloons during the Marathon.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Now I'm starting to worry. I never got a confirmation email. Did everyone else?

Credit card got dinged and active shows it in my orders, but no email. I checked spam folders, etc. I opened a ticker with active to investigate.

It seems like I vaguely remember having this problem in the past.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> OMG. You're right -- it really did!! And the person who had the balloon INSISTED on being in the middle of the road through crowds of people trying to pass her. For miles. And she would cut in front of people at a whim, to go off to the side to take pictures, not realizing that her balloon was not a cute add-on but yet a really frustrating annoyance to pretty much everyone around her for the first 13 miles of the Marathon.
> 
> Note to self: Start carrying something to pop balloons during the Marathon.



I would have punched the balloon with my nails.


----------



## derekleigh

I'm hoping rD returns the Percentage Bars since races aren't selling out so fast. I miss them.


----------



## jeanigor

Vestmama4 said:


> I am new here so I'm sorry if this has already been asked/answered...my friend signed up for the VIP race retreat and would like for me to join her. We are both signed up for the full marathon. Any thoughts/ experiences with this? I am just trying to see if it is worth the extra money. Thanks in advance!



I've done Dopey with and without race retreat. While it is a nice add on, it isn't necessary. But as previous poster said, it is nice to have a chair and a tent to shelter from the weather if necessary.


----------



## hauntedcity

FFigawi said:


> More than a nightmare, it really did happen!



While waiting in the corrals before the race, a woman sat down next to me with... you guessed it... a balloon.  I immediately turned to my wife and asked, "How many times will I get hit in the head before the race starts?"

The answer was 12.


----------



## LadyDi13

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Now I'm starting to worry. I never got a confirmation email. Did everyone else?
> 
> Credit card got dinged and active shows it in my orders, but no email. I checked spam folders, etc. I opened a ticker with active to investigate.
> 
> It seems like I vaguely remember having this problem in the past.



I haven't received a confirmation emails for my husband or me, but my CC was charged and it shows in our events on Active. Looking at Facebook it would seem a number of people haven't received confirmation emails either. I would like to assume that everything is set, and maybe there is a delay in queuing up the confirmations...or as some people have said before sometimes the emails get flagged and blocked by the email providers due to the large volume coming out from a single sender before they ever make it to our inboxes.


----------



## cavepig

So, it is weird the 5k just disappeared & doesn't say SOLD OUT at least....But I can't get the active registration where you select the radio button to work through any browser, I click say 10k and it just sits.  Anyone else have problems?  I mean I don't "need" to add another race on so maybe it's a good thing.  Edited: Nevermind I fixed my problem


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> So, it is weird the 5k just disappeared & doesn't say SOLD OUT at least....But I can't get the active registration where you select the radio button to work through any browser, I click say 10k and it just sits.  Anyone else have problems?  I mean I don't "need" to add another race on so maybe it's a good thing.


I think the 5K being gone is how everyone is assuming it's sold out. Weird though that runDisney isn't listing it as sold out.


----------



## bananabean

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Now I'm starting to worry. I never got a confirmation email. Did everyone else?
> 
> Credit card got dinged and active shows it in my orders, but no email. I checked spam folders, etc. I opened a ticker with active to investigate.
> 
> It seems like I vaguely remember having this problem in the past.



I got a notification for my mom for the 10k, but not the 5k. They definitely charged my card for both though! It does list them both in Active, so I'm not that worried.


----------



## huskies90

hotblooded said:


> Did you read the comments you quoted? They gave you good advice.


thank you, captain obvious. yes. the folks here were right based on experience and gave good advice. shame on anyone for following the directions on the website. the entry form clearly states: "ages 18 and over as of 1/7/2018". my daughter will be 18 on 1/7/18 so...yeah.


----------



## mbwhitti

derekleigh said:


> I'm hoping rD returns the Percentage Bars since races aren't selling out so fast. I miss them.


  I miss them too!! It was great if you were trying to hold off on registering and could see when it gets close and then register.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I used to think it was RunDisney trying to cultivate fear of missing out by getting rid of the percentage bars and I guess that's probably still my belief (even if I'm dubious over whether it is effective). However, I wouldn't be very surprised if the removal of the percentage bars was never actually a conscious decision on their part because, you know, computering is hard and such.


----------



## camaker

mbwhitti said:


> I miss them too!! It was great if you were trying to hold off on registering and could see when it gets close and then register.



I've used them the same way and this is why they're gone and won't be coming back!  They drive behavior that is counter to RunDisney's interests.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

derekleigh said:


> I'm hoping rD returns the Percentage Bars since races aren't selling out so fast. I miss them.





mbwhitti said:


> I miss them too!! It was great if you were trying to hold off on registering and could see when it gets close and then register.





camaker said:


> I've used them the same way and this is why they're gone and won't be coming back!  They drive behavior that is counter to RunDisney's interests.



In addition to the above, I also loved watching them for races I wasn't registering/running out of a sense of morbid curiosity, I guess!


----------



## KimK2006

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Now I'm starting to worry. I never got a confirmation email. Did everyone else?
> 
> Credit card got dinged and active shows it in my orders, but no email. I checked spam folders, etc. I opened a ticker with active to investigate.
> 
> It seems like I vaguely remember having this problem in the past.


We received two confirmations right away.  One came a few hours later.  One still hasn't come.  I printed the receipt, so, I am assuming all is ok!


----------



## pixarmom

My two cents regarding race retreat, updated to reflect 2017 experience:

I've used it for three races (one half marathon, two full marathons) and only when I'm running alone.  If I'm running with one of my kids, it's just too expensive for more than one person. It was great for my first runDisney race because I wasn't familiar with the drill yet and it was nice to have a place to go.  After that, I said I didn't really need it again.   I don't use much of what it offers - I can't eat right after a race so I don't take any post-race food (other than bacon in 2014, but that's the last time I saw bacon in the retreat.)  I don't ever want to sit in a chair at a table before or after a race - I would rather sit on the ground.  Bag check is pretty easy to navigate outside the retreat and I don't really need that bathroom stop until we get to the corrals.  So overall, it's nice but can be skipped.

On the other hand, I keep buying it for the full marathon.  This year, it was because @Keels mentioned the early expo access and I really wanted that for Dopey because I was on my own with our youngest son for expo day.  That was the best decision of the trip and many thanks to Keels for the info!  But I'm likely to keep buying it for the full marathon for a few reasons:

1.  Pre-race weather.  This one is super big.  I get cold very easily and I would have frozen into a popsicle without it this year.  Once my toes freeze, it's over.  They would have been frozen for 26.2 miles.  So it was nice to stay warm and then as soon as I left the tent, I was in constant motion until the race started.  And I like to arrive semi-early for the marathon, so I'm more likely to jump on an earlier bus when I know I have somewhere warm to wait once I get there.

2.  Stretching mat area.  I sit on the ground while waiting, and the stretching area is perfect for that - uncrowded, pretty relaxed and relatively warm.  I don't even use the mats - I just sit to the side on the ground.  I used to sit in the kids' area, but then they took away the bean bags, and it turns out the stretching area was a great alternative.

3.  Bag check.  I like to deal with all my layers and organize my stuff before checking my bag, so it was nice to do that in the warm tent.  Bag check was relatively quick.  (It's quick outside too, but then I'm freezing while doing all this organizing.)

4.  Pre-race fuel!  Yay for Boardwalk CL because they put out Kind bars for runners throughout the week and I ate one of those.  Then I took a water, a banana (yuck, yuck, yuck) and coffee from the retreat.  I could have all that stuff without the retreat, but the retreat made it just a little easier.

5.  Post-race chocolate milk.  They added chocolate milk at the race retreat this year!!!!!!  I can't overstate how much I love this - the chocolate milk access was very valuable!


----------



## FelisLachesis

mbwhitti said:


> I miss them too!! It was great if you were trying to hold off on registering and could see when it gets close and then register.



That's probably the exact reason why they removed them. People would see it at 95% full, and then 2000 people try to immediately register for the last 1500 spots (I'm pulling numbers out of my... *ahem*... ANYWAY). They'd then get 500 calls from angry people who saw registration was open, but then they couldn't get in.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> *5K Sold Out*





ZellyB said:


> So, the 5K sold out before the 10k?  Wasn't it the 10K that went first last year?


Assuming it really is sold out (I've never seen it just vanish before!), I'm surprised! I really figured it would be 10K or Dopey to go first.



Vestmama4 said:


> I am new here so I'm sorry if this has already been asked/answered...my friend signed up for the VIP race retreat and would like for me to join her. We are both signed up for the full marathon. Any thoughts/ experiences with this? I am just trying to see if it is worth the extra money. Thanks in advance!


I did RR for my first half because I didn't know what to expect and was worried about what to do in inclement weather. I haven't done it since - and I've lived through pouring rain, an evacuation, and freezing weather, waiting for rD races to start... I don't think the RR price is worth it for me. I bring whatever I need to wait (poncho, layers, food) and go back to my resort after the race to eat.


----------



## DopeyBadger

*Marathon Weekend Goals*

I did this last year and thought it was a good experience.  Full disclosure this time (last year I was sneaky), I am saving your responses to be revealed at a later time closer to race day.

Now that registration is out of the way for most of us, I'd love to hear your goals for Marathon Weekend. Here's how I see goals. They're personal. You chose it because that goal means something to you. It's important to you. Which means your goal is important to me. No goal is too big or too small. The person's goal to finish their first 5K and another's to take down Michael Wardian's Dopey World Record are equally important to me. So, I'd love to hear yours. And yes, even the super secret I don't want to admit it goals.  

Here are some ideas if you haven't thought about it:

Finish my first: 5K, 10K, Half, Full, Goofy, Dopey
Finish with a time goal
Run a race with a family member
Overcome an adversity in your life
Drink a beer or margarita at a certain mile marker
Participate in DATW (Drinking Around the World) *Happens on Monday in EPCOT (ask @FFigawi about it)
Beat a family member
Get as many character photos as possible
Get a character photo with a certain character
Do lots of park time and enjoy the races
Have fun

So, let's hear them! What's your goal?  Remember yesterday (or a few weeks ago) you signed up for a race during marathon weekend for a reason, so what is it?


----------



## PrincessV

DopeyBadger said:


> So, let's hear them! What's your goal?  Remember yesterday (or a few weeks ago) you signed up for a race during marathon weekend for a reason, so what is it?


I didn't think I could set the bar any lower than last year's "just finish Dopey", but here I am with: 
All 4 races actually happen, with me in them.


----------



## mbwhitti

GOALS:

Enjoy the 5k and 10k with my mom and hopefully get some rare character photos. We may play the I sprint to the character and get in line while Mom catches up. 
'Run' the Half with DH and just have fun.
Marathon... I think this year I'll make this more focused on fun and photos (even if solo). I wanna ride at least one ride in DHS and stop for LOTS of characters... especially the ones in WWOS (they were AWESOME this year), haven't chosen a beverage for Epcot yet but I'm thinking Margarita. Heck, I may off road to McD's for some french fries if I'm hungry. My race, my pace for 2018. 
No PR goals, just fun with family and friends!!


----------



## FelisLachesis

So a question for the spectating vets here.

On Marathon Sunday, I want to start seeing my girlfriend off from Epcot, and then from there, I'm chasing the monorail to Main Street, so I can get pictures of her around Cindy's humble abode.  After that, I want to make a bee-line to Animal Kingdom, so I can get her a change of shoes/socks, whatever around the AK parking lot.  From there, then I want to get back to Epcot to see her finish.

So my question is, how do I get from MK to AK to EP?  She's a slower runner (about a 15 minute/mile pace) So I'll probably have an hour and a half (maybe 1:45) to get from MK to AK, and then about 3 hours to get from AK to EP.

And for DopeyBadger's poll question:

My girlfriend is doing this mostly as a "retirement" run, at least from marathon running.  She wants to do this once, and then hang up her 26.2 shoes.  She'll still run halfs and 10 mile races.

Me, I just wan to prove to myself that I can run for something other than the ice cream truck!


----------



## rteetz

Goals for 2018

Enjoy the 5K and 10K as always. Stop for characters and just have fun. 

Actually run the half this year hopefully. Also enjoying the experience stopping for a few characters.

The full. I had so much fun running this race. I want to improve my time but I also will likely stop for characters depending on who they are. I did Everest his year, so I'd love to do that again.


----------



## camaker

The last two Marathon Weekends something has gone "twang" in the fall and not been fully resolved before the races.  I just want to get to the next Marathon Weekend healthy so I can fully enjoy running Dopey without having to resort to run/walk intervals to gimp my way through.  I also look forward to meet-ups and DATW!


----------



## Barca33Runner

DopeyBadger said:


> *Marathon Weekend Goals*
> 
> I did this last year and thought it was a good experience.  Full disclosure this time (last year I was sneaky), I am saving your responses to be revealed at a later time closer to race day.
> 
> Now that registration is out of the way for most of us, I'd love to hear your goals for Marathon Weekend. Here's how I see goals. They're personal. You chose it because that goal means something to you. It's important to you. Which means your goal is important to me. No goal is too big or too small. The person's goal to finish their first 5K and another's to take down Michael Wardian's Dopey World Record are equally important to me. So, I'd love to hear yours. And yes, even the super secret I don't want to admit it goals.
> 
> Here are some ideas if you haven't thought about it:
> 
> Finish my first: 5K, 10K, Half, Full, Goofy, Dopey
> Finish with a time goal
> Run a race with a family member
> Overcome an adversity in your life
> Drink a beer or margarita at a certain mile marker
> Participate in DATW (Drinking Around the World) *Happens on Monday in EPCOT (ask @FFigawi about it)
> Beat a family member
> Get as many character photos as possible
> Get a character photo with a certain character
> Do lots of park time and enjoy the races
> Have fun
> 
> So, let's hear them! What's your goal?  Remember yesterday (or a few weeks ago) you signed up for a race during marathon weekend for a reason, so what is it?



My goal is to finish the weekend Perfectly Dopey through 5 years.

As for individual races, my only goal will be to finish with a marathon PR while riding RnRC in DHS. I chickened out this year because my legs weren't feeling so hot and I didn't want them to lock up.


----------



## Simba's Girl

GOALS:

To run a "destination" race with my DD10 (will be 11), for us this is more of a "fun run" because we will stop for characters and not go all out.
To watch DH finish his first marathon 

Other goals

To watch my oldest DD go on her last vacation with us for a while. She'll be 18 and a HS senior that trip. Her first trip to WDW was when she was just shy of 12months old. It'll be bittersweet.
To have all 3 kids "get along" and become more independent than they were last trip. 
For the kids to be able to keep up and make up school work when we return without an issue.


----------



## PCFriar80

FelisLachesis said:


> So a question for the spectating vets here.
> 
> On Marathon Sunday, I want to start seeing my girlfriend off from Epcot, and then from there, I'm chasing the monorail to Main Street, so I can get pictures of her around Cindy's humble abode.  After that, I want to make a bee-line to Animal Kingdom, so I can get her a change of shoes/socks, whatever around the AK parking lot.  From there, then I want to get back to Epcot to see her finish.
> 
> So my question is, how do I get from MK to AK to EP?  She's a slower runner (about a 15 minute/mile pace) So I'll probably have an hour and a half (maybe 1:45) to get from MK to AK, and then about 3 hours to get from AK to EP.
> 
> And for DopeyBadger's poll question:
> 
> My girlfriend is doing this mostly as a "retirement" run, at least from marathon running.  She wants to do this once, and then hang up her 26.2 shoes.  She'll still run halfs and 10 mile races.
> 
> Me, I just wan to prove to myself that I can run for something other than the ice cream truck!



There are a lot of variables here, but I'll make some assumptions.  The first is all Disney transportation.  Assume she is out of MK by 8:00 AM.  Walk [10 minutes from main gate] to the Contemporary to get a Disney bus to AK.   The buses should be running by then for guests with early breakfast ressies.  Once at AK, assume a 10 minute walk to the parking lot.  From AK to Epcot there is direct bus service so you can use that and will have plenty of time to get to the main entrance.  If you have a park ticket, you can bus from AK to any one of the Epcot area resorts and watch her run down the canal [mile 24] or by the YC/BC and then enter IG to head towards the finish.   The other option as others might suggest would be to taxi/uber from MK to AK, if you're concerned about time.  I think time is on your side from AK to Epcot.


----------



## ZellyB

Marathon Weekend Goals for 2018 are much like what I had for this year:

Get lots of character photos
Ride EE - I swear one of these years I'm actually going to do this!!
Get a beer in AK (@FFigawi - there's a place for this yes?)
Get a beer in Germany
Successfully complete all 4 of the Dopey races upright and happy
Eat a celebratory mean at Victoria & Alberts
Participate in DATW on Monday


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Get a beer in AK (@FFigawi - there's a place for this yes?)


Right next to EE I believe.


----------



## mslezalie

DopeyBadger said:


> *Marathon Weekend Goals*
> 
> So, let's hear them! What's your goal?  Remember yesterday (or a few weeks ago) you signed up for a race during marathon weekend for a reason, so what is it?



My goals are simple. Redeem myself and complete my first marathon (DNF in 2015 during Goofy Challenge). And enjoy the experience.


----------



## TeeterTots

DopeyBadger said:


> *Marathon Weekend Goals*



Finish my first: FULL MARATHON 
Finish with a time goal: 4:45:59 or less
Run a race with: my BEST FRIEND, SABRINA
TRAIN HARD, PUSH MY COMFORT ZONE AND GET FASTER!
Have fun!!!


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> Right next to EE I believe.



Note to self - Get beer AFTER riding EE


----------



## michigandergirl

Dopey goals:

Arrive for race weekend uninjured and in amazing shape.
To run all races with relative ease and have FUN doing it.
To run all 4 races with my BFF by my side
DATW on Monday


----------



## bryana

So, my finger slipped and suddenly I'm signed up for the marathon. 

My goal for this race will be just to finish strong, and finish faster than 2015, although that won't be hard. I piggy-backed that race off of running my first full at the end of November 2014 (“Well, if I’m doing one, why not do two?”). Well, my training slacked off so that first full didn’t go as planned and I ended up tweaking my knee a little bit. My (now) husband and I had planned a week’s long vacation around it so I decided that I’d go, and do the best I could before getting swept. I ended up making it somehow; I’m still not really sure. I luckily didn’t injure myself any further than I previously had. However, I knew that I’d have to do it again because I didn’t want that race to define me. So, here I am.

I’d like to ride EE this time; who knows, maybe something else too.

I’d like to get the beverage at EPCOT this time.

Get even more character pictures, because they’re my favorite!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

My goal in January is simple - have fun. I will be running my 2nd half marathon with my wife, and my oldest son (20) will be running his first half with us. We will also have a number of other friends running with us. I am looking forward to this race more so than any other in my past.


----------



## baxter24

My goals are to complete Dopey and have fun along the way! No specific times for races. Looking forward to stopping for pictures (as long as the lines aren't too long), having fun with my dad while running the half, and enjoying my time while I am down there. Riding Everest will be a possibility but only if the timing works right.


----------



## GollyGadget

DopeyBadger said:


> *Marathon Weekend Goals*
> 
> I did this last year and thought it was a good experience.  Full disclosure this time (last year I was sneaky), I am saving your responses to be revealed at a later time closer to race day.
> 
> Now that registration is out of the way for most of us, I'd love to hear your goals for Marathon Weekend. Here's how I see goals. They're personal. You chose it because that goal means something to you. It's important to you. Which means your goal is important to me. No goal is too big or too small. The person's goal to finish their first 5K and another's to take down Michael Wardian's Dopey World Record are equally important to me. So, I'd love to hear yours. And yes, even the super secret I don't want to admit it goals.
> 
> Here are some ideas if you haven't thought about it:
> 
> Finish my first: 5K, 10K, Half, Full, Goofy, Dopey
> Finish with a time goal
> Run a race with a family member
> Overcome an adversity in your life
> Drink a beer or margarita at a certain mile marker
> Participate in DATW (Drinking Around the World) *Happens on Monday in EPCOT (ask @FFigawi about it)
> Beat a family member
> Get as many character photos as possible
> Get a character photo with a certain character
> Do lots of park time and enjoy the races
> Have fun
> 
> So, let's hear them! What's your goal?  Remember yesterday (or a few weeks ago) you signed up for a race during marathon weekend for a reason, so what is it?



I'm now officially registered for the marathon and have been stalking this board for a while so why not make my first post a public declaration of my goals?

1. Enjoy it. I ran my first & only marathon in 2012. The only thing that kept me moving was the thought that I was NEVER putting myself through this again so it was now or never. Eventually, I made my way across the finish line about an hour after I expected (5:33:48). In the last year or so I've been wondering what the experience would have been like had I been more dedicated to my training, so here I am.

2. PR! I've improved my half time by about 20 min since then plus I'm determined to stick with the training so this should still be attainable even if I stop for a photo or twelve.


----------



## ZellyB

Welcome @GollyGadget


----------



## Sailormoon2

DopeyBadger said:


> What's your goal?


My Dopey Goals:
For the 5K and 10K it is to get as many new character photos as possible. Typically I run a good pace between characters, so I don't mind how long I wait in line for them.
I will be running the half with my Dad and his wife, so the goal is just to really enjoy that communal experience and again get as many photos as possible with the 3 of us, which includes photopass.
For the Marathon I want to stay consistently at a pace that allows me to finish pain free and smiling, as well as, obviously taking a ton of photos. At present I assume my coral placement and general pace will be too fast to allow for roller coaster rides, but if the opportunity presents itself I will definitely take it!


----------



## pixarmom

FelisLachesis said:


> So a question for the spectating vets here.
> 
> On Marathon Sunday, I want to start seeing my girlfriend off from Epcot, and then from there, I'm chasing the monorail to Main Street, so I can get pictures of her around Cindy's humble abode.  After that, I want to make a bee-line to Animal Kingdom, so I can get her a change of shoes/socks, whatever around the AK parking lot.  From there, then I want to get back to Epcot to see her finish.
> 
> So my question is, how do I get from MK to AK to EP?  She's a slower runner (about a 15 minute/mile pace) So I'll probably have an hour and a half (maybe 1:45) to get from MK to AK, and then about 3 hours to get from AK to EP.
> 
> And for DopeyBadger's poll question:
> 
> My girlfriend is doing this mostly as a "retirement" run, at least from marathon running.  She wants to do this once, and then hang up her 26.2 shoes.  She'll still run halfs and 10 mile races.
> 
> Me, I just wan to prove to myself that I can run for something other than the ice cream truck!



As my husband will confirm, flexibility is key!  In 2015, he relied on Disney transportation and ended up seeing me at TTC, outside Poly, WWOS (x2) and at the finish.  This was not the original plan, and lesson learned was that Disney transport is unpredictable.  While there should have been a bus going from Poly to AK for early breakfast reservations at the right time, it didn't show up, for example. 

So for the 2017 marathon, he planned to take taxis.  I told him to just meet me at the finish, but he didn't listen.    I thought that would be a bad idea because drivers may be unfamiliar with road closures, etc.  He used cabs anyway, and saw me at TTC, Poly, outside AK, picked up the kids from our room at BWI and then Epcot. At the end, he was very happy and far less irritated.

So I'd agree with @PCFriar80 regarding the Disney transportation plan.  That's what I'd try to do if spectating, with the understanding PCFriar and I mentioned - lots of variables and flexibility is key!  My husband would tell you to walk over to CR at get a cab, and then try to do the same at AK.  Maybe it's a combination of both, based on game time factors.


----------



## pixarmom

@DopeyBadger, your question is stressing me out.  I'll say to recreate the running zen of 2017.  Not ready to commit to a time goal . . . yet.


----------



## DopeyBadger

pixarmom said:


> @DopeyBadger, your question is stressing me out.  I'll say to recreate the running zen of 2017.  Not ready to commit to a time goal . . . yet.


----------



## whaler8

I accomplished my first goal of registering for Dopey 2018. It was a goal of mine to do something I never thought I could accomplish as to push myself. Overall my goal will be to work hard and have fun with the journey of getting ready for Dopey so that I can truly enjoy each and every race that weekend and finish every race with a smile and fist pump.


----------



## princess_jamie

bananabean said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This is my first Disney cruise and Dopey will be my first marathon.  Eek!  My parents are cruisers now - they go on 2 or 3 a year with friends.  I didn't know you could put cruises on hold.  Did you do it through the Disney site or a third party?



I did it through a travel agent, but they booked through Disney Cruise Line - DCL does a courtesy 3 day hold and then the deposit it due by the end of 3rd day or it gets cancelled.


----------



## princess_jamie

DopeyBadger said:


> *Marathon Weekend Goals*
> So, let's hear them! What's your goal?  Remember yesterday (or a few weeks ago) you signed up for a race during marathon weekend for a reason, so what is it?



My goals:
Finish my first marathon! (what?!)
Finish Dopey
Ride EE during marathon
Get a picture with free Genie (in the goofy hat) - I didn't stop for him during PHM and nearly cried about it the whole rest of the race/day
PR on half marathon during training for Dopey to get a better corral
Start a training journal to build some transparency/accountability for training to ensure success!
Make new friends!!!


----------



## steph0808

My goals for the 2018 marathon.

1. Finish
2. Enjoy it - even the highways and WWOS (which sucked in 2013). I was so sick and exhausted that I really started to hate life between AK and DHS - so for about...12 miles? 
3. Finish faster than I did in 2013 when it was hotter than Hades and I had the flu (this one really shouldn't be hard, since my time was 6 hours 40 minutes plus)

I'm still undecided on character photos. I stopped for a lot in 2013 because I was sick and knew I wouldn't run a good pace anyway. If I find someone I desperately love, I'll stop. It also depends if I run the Erie Marathon in September (which I'm contemplating). If I run and get a good time there, I'll stop for more photos in Disney.


----------



## PrincessV

Oops, wrong thread...


----------



## Princess KP

GOALS:

Have fun running the 5K with DD18, take lots of photos and hope she enjoys running as much as I do. I just started running last year and I am hooked! 
Finish the Goofy! Having "upgraded" to the Full when the Half didn't happen this past January, I need a do-over and more!   
Right now, the Half will be for "time". I will stop for some characters but mostly this will be to prove to myself that I can do it.
Will take in the full Disney experience in the Full. Marathon 2017 was such a blur, trying to keep going for a race I wasn't prepared for was tough! This time, I will stop for lots of photos, ride ToT and enjoy a margarita.  
DATW on Monday. Will be solo as DD will be back at university so hoping I can tag along with other DISers.


----------



## CherieFran

DopeyBadger said:


> Marathon Weekend Goals



1) Finish the Dopey Challenge
2) Take photos with (at a minimum) any character I recognize that I don't already have a RunDisney photo with. 
2b) Figure out better/less awkward photo poses
.
.
. [way down the priority list]
3) Finish the marathon faster than the 2013 WDW Marathon (5:32:48).


----------



## Princess KP

steph0808 said:


> 2. Enjoy it - even the highways and WWOS (which sucked in 2013). I was so sick and exhausted that I really started to hate life between AK and DHS - so for about...12 miles?



LOL...so it wasn't just me that felt that way??


----------



## TeeterTots

@DopeyBadger you didn't like my post a page back #1050 and I'm feeling a little self conscious! Lol


----------



## KimK2006

KimK2006 said:


> We received two confirmations right away.  One came a few hours later.  One still hasn't come.  I printed the receipt, so, I am assuming all is ok!


Last one just came in....26 hours later!


----------



## DopeyBadger

TeeterTots said:


> @DopeyBadger you didn't like my post a page back #1050 and I'm feeling a little self conscious! Lol





Nothing personal, looks like I missed a few there.  "Double Like"


----------



## BikeFan

Goals:
My own goals are they same they've been for most RunDisney races - have fun, this time running my first Dopey.  I'm coming down with a ton of extended family, and I'll probably run with some of them.  Goals may change depending on how I feel next winter, but I doubt I'll do any of the events at "race pace", although that may or may not change.  Once of these days, I need to get a beer in the middle of a race!  

Much more importantly, I've cajoled a number of family members to step it up and try a new distance.  My 70+y.o. mom is running her first half, and my son, wife, and brother-in-law are running their first full, with a few more family members also on the fence about joining in for 26.2.  Since I'll be the one "coaching" all these rookies, my biggest goal is for them to arrive at the starting line well-trained and healthy, so their races are fun experiences and not miserable death marches.  If they all finish happy, it'll be a great weekend.  It'll be an even better weekend if my son decides to race the marathon and not just jog it, because he's got the potential to go sub-3:00 if he actually puts in the miles!  Getting a BQ in his first marathon would be a nice accomplishment!


----------



## Chaitali

My goals are to stay healthy during the training for my first full and finish it in good enough shape to still be able to enjoy the parks the following week


----------



## Nole95

My main goal will be to finish the Dopey Challenge.

Once I get closer to starting actual training, I'll decide what major goal, if any, I want to shoot for.


----------



## bananabean

princess_jamie said:


> I did it through a travel agent, but they booked through Disney Cruise Line - DCL does a courtesy 3 day hold and then the deposit it due by the end of 3rd day or it gets cancelled.



Thanks!  I had no idea I could do that.


----------



## FelisLachesis

PCFriar80 said:


> There are a lot of variables here, but I'll make some assumptions.  The first is all Disney transportation.  Assume she is out of MK by 8:00 AM.  Walk [10 minutes from main gate] to the Contemporary to get a Disney bus to AK.   The buses should be running by then for guests with early breakfast ressies.  Once at AK, assume a 10 minute walk to the parking lot.  From AK to Epcot there is direct bus service so you can use that and will have plenty of time to get to the main entrance.  If you have a park ticket, you can bus from AK to any one of the Epcot area resorts and watch her run down the canal [mile 24] or by the YC/BC and then enter IG to head towards the finish.   The other option as others might suggest would be to taxi/uber from MK to AK, if you're concerned about time.  I think time is on your side from AK to Epcot.





pixarmom said:


> As my husband will confirm, flexibility is key!  In 2015, he relied on Disney transportation and ended up seeing me at TTC, outside Poly, WWOS (x2) and at the finish.  This was not the original plan, and lesson learned was that Disney transport is unpredictable.  While there should have been a bus going from Poly to AK for early breakfast reservations at the right time, it didn't show up, for example.
> 
> So for the 2017 marathon, he planned to take taxis.  I told him to just meet me at the finish, but he didn't listen.    I thought that would be a bad idea because drivers may be unfamiliar with road closures, etc.  He used cabs anyway, and saw me at TTC, Poly, outside AK, picked up the kids from our room at BWI and then Epcot. At the end, he was very happy and far less irritated.
> 
> So I'd agree with @PCFriar80 regarding the Disney transportation plan.  That's what I'd try to do if spectating, with the understanding PCFriar and I mentioned - lots of variables and flexibility is key!  My husband would tell you to walk over to CR at get a cab, and then try to do the same at AK.  Maybe it's a combination of both, based on game time factors.



Thank you to both!  Sorry for not mentioning that I'm going to try using Disney transportation, but both of you touched on that, which helped, thank you.  I don't intend to park-hop. It seems EP-monorail-MK, and then MK-walk to Contemporary-bus-AK, and then AK-EP is my best bet.

She is a slower runner, I like to say slow and steady.  She'll keep the "bus of shame" in her rear-view, but not by much.


----------



## bananabean

DopeyBadger said:


> *Marathon Weekend Goals*



1. Finish my first marathon and first Dopey.
2. Not die.

I like to manage expectations.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

DopeyBadger said:


> *Marathon Weekend Goals*



I don't have any specific goals for the half, I want to have fun and enjoy it and have a strong run the whole way through it. I would like to improve on my half times and PR, but not a necessity for me to have a good race. Oh, and no injuries/illnesses please.


----------



## DVCFan1994

I signed up for the 10k and the full, and they will have different goals. 

For the 10k, I want to PR at Disney My fastest 10k and my fastest Disney 10k are about 8 minutes apart.  I am always a slow starter and get much faster the second half of races, which works out ok at Disney.  I have never raced a 10k at Disney because I always have a half the next day.  The fact that I won't this time will give me a chance to try.

For the Marathon, I want to just finish and have as much fun as possible.  I'd like to catch a ride somewhere, but where I do it will likely depend how I am feeling.  I will definitely stop for a Margarita, because salt intake is important to me, and I am sure I'll be out of shot bloks by the the time I reach EPCOT.   I will do character stops, though how many I have not really thought about.  

My goals are initial though.  I have not done a marathon yet, but have one planned for mid October.  I haven't signed up for that because of some uncertainty in DHs schedule, but hope to have it hammered out in the next month or so.  If that one falls through (MDI in Maine) I can go for the Cape Cod Marathon the last weekend of October.  If whichever marathon I do is a really good or really awful experience, I am sure my goals for the WDW marathon will also change.


----------



## princess_jamie

bananabean said:


> Thanks!  I had no idea I could do that.


Yeah - Its a nice feature! Its at the verrrrry end on the payment page


----------



## Dopey Devon

I made a deal with my sister that if she did the marathon the I would go on EE (I am a complete chicken when it comes to heights) thinking she would never do it! She has since signed up to Dopey.....looks like I'm gonna have to face my fear! Thats pretty much my only goal for marathon weekend and the thing I'm most fearing!!


----------



## dta87

steph0808 said:


> 2. Enjoy it - even the highways and WWOS (which sucked in 2013). I was so sick and exhausted that I really started to hate life between AK and DHS - so for about...12 miles?



I was hating life that whole stretch and I would say I was quickly approaching Heat Stroke and was severely dehydrated when I got to the sponge station at the entrance to WWOS since I had stopped sweating at that point.  I stood at those sponges reloading my sponge for probably 10 minutes just trying to cool myself off.  I basically walked the whole WWOS and overloaded on fluids as I did it given the frequency of my rest stops after the 20 Mile spectacular.


----------



## ZellyB

dta87 said:


> I was hating life that whole stretch and I would say I was quickly approaching Heat Stroke and was severely dehydrated when I got to the sponge station at the entrance to WWOS since I had stopped sweating at that point.  I stood at those sponges reloading my sponge for probably 10 minutes just trying to cool myself off.  I basically walked the whole WWOS and overloaded on fluids as I did it given the frequency of my rest stops after the 20 Mile spectacular.



That heat was no joke!  I started getting lightheaded at mile 20 and about passed out at mile 22.  Luckily they had ice in the med tent and a bag of that on my neck while I walked the next few miles helped revive me.  It was ugly!


----------



## steph0808

dta87 said:


> I was hating life that whole stretch and I would say I was quickly approaching Heat Stroke and was severely dehydrated when I got to the sponge station at the entrance to WWOS since I had stopped sweating at that point.  I stood at those sponges reloading my sponge for probably 10 minutes just trying to cool myself off.  I basically walked the whole WWOS and overloaded on fluids as I did it given the frequency of my rest stops after the 20 Mile spectacular.



It was sooooo hot. 

To be fair, I was dehydrated from being sick as well, but I literally (yes, literally) drank 100-125 ounces of water during the marathon and never stopped to pee once.  At the later aid stations, I would drink a cup and also refill the two bottles I carried with me.

And those sponges were heavenly!

I never would have made it without those volunteers!


----------



## DopeyBadger

This marathon weekend will be bittersweet for me.  This will likely end up as my Dopey (and runDisney) swan song for the foreseeable future.  While it was a goal to complete every Dopey that was offered, life obstacles have made maintaining that goal difficult.  So at this moment in time, it would appear this will be the end for me (although you won't get rid of me so easily on these boards...  )

This trip will be different then the first 4 Dopeys for me.  Every other trip has been a family vacation.  Full of theme park days, lots of walking, little sleep, and mostly a normal Disney vacation outside of me competing in running.  But this year will be different.  Instead of a full extended family vacation, it will just be me and my mom (who will also be running Dopey).  The intent of the trip is different.  I'm not planning on doing much theme park visiting.  Not much of anything really outside of a sole focus in Disney: to run.

So between a different type of Dopey trip and the possibility that this may end up being my last runDisney race, I decided to go big or go home on my goals.

My Marathon Weekend 2018 goals:

1) Sextuple PR Challenge.  In my 4 previous Dopey runs (3 as non-first attempts), I have yet to accomplish the Sextuple PR Challenge.  Since this may be the last try, I'm giving it everything I got.  I'm looking for a lifetime PR at 5k, 10k, HM, M, Goofy, and Dopey all as non-first time attempts at these distances.
2) 5k - Sub 19 minutes
3) 10k - Sub 40 minutes
4) HM - Sub 1:30
5) M - Sub 3:00
6) Dopey - Sub 5:30
7) Finish in the Top 10 of the Dopey Challenge when evaluated by cumulative time
8) Successfully meet as many DIS'ers pre/post/during races as possible
9) Coach as many runners through the Marathon Weekend races as that'll honor me with that opportunity
10) Cheer my mom though her first Dopey Challenge at age 61
11) Most importantly - Beat the Rocket Scientist


----------



## IamTrike

DopeyBadger said:


> *Marathon Weekend Goals*
> 
> I did this last year and thought it was a good experience.  Full disclosure this time (last year I was sneaky), I am saving your responses to be revealed at a later time closer to race day.
> 
> Now that registration is out of the way for most of us, I'd love to hear your goals for Marathon Weekend. Here's how I see goals. They're personal. You chose it because that goal means something to you. It's important to you. Which means your goal is important to me. No goal is too big or too small. The person's goal to finish their first 5K and another's to take down Michael Wardian's Dopey World Record are equally important to me. So, I'd love to hear yours. And yes, even the super secret I don't want to admit it goals.
> 
> 
> So, let's hear them! What's your goal?  Remember yesterday (or a few weeks ago) you signed up for a race during marathon weekend for a reason, so what is it?



I'm doing Dopey and my goals are all over the place.
For the 5k I just want to have a good time.
For the 10K a big group of us are running.  My goal is to get everyone across the finish line.  (we are all running together as Toy Story toys in honor of a friend Andy who passed away this year.) 
For the Half.  I want to run hard.  My goal is to break 1:40 and my stretch goal is to break 1:39
For the full.  I want to get more character pictures than this year.   Last year we got 26 I think during the Marathon.


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> This marathon weekend will be bittersweet for me.  This will likely end up as my Dopey (and runDisney) swan song for the foreseeable future.  While it was a goal to complete every Dopey that was offered, life obstacles have made maintaining that goal difficult.  So at this moment in time, it would appear this will be the end for me (although you won't get rid of me so easily on these boards...  )
> 
> This trip will be different then the first 4 Dopeys for me.  Every other trip has been a family vacation.  Full of theme park days, lots of walking, little sleep, and mostly a normal Disney vacation outside of me competing in running.  But this year will be different.  Instead of a full extended family vacation, it will just be me and my mom (who will also be running Dopey).  The intent of the trip is different.  I'm not planning on doing much theme park visiting.  Not much of anything really outside of a sole focus in Disney: to run.
> 
> So between a different type of Dopey trip and the possibility that this may end up being my last runDisney race, I decided to go big or go home on my goals.
> 
> My Marathon Weekend 2018 goals:
> 
> 1) Sextuple PR Challenge.  In my 4 previous Dopey runs (3 as non-first attempts), I have yet to accomplish the Sextuple PR Challenge.  Since this may be the last try, I'm giving it everything I got.  I'm looking for a lifetime PR at 5k, 10k, HM, M, Goofy, and Dopey all as non-first time attempts at these distances.
> 2) 5k - Sub 19 minutes
> 3) 10k - Sub 40 minutes
> 4) HM - Sub 1:30
> 5) M - Sub 3:00
> 6) Dopey - Sub 5:30
> 7) Finish in the Top 10 of the Dopey Challenge when evaluated by cumulative time
> 8) Successfully meet as many DIS'ers pre/post/during races as possible
> 9) Coach as many runners through the Marathon Weekend races as that'll honor me with that opportunity
> 10) Cheer my mom though her first Dopey Challenge at age 61
> 11) Most importantly - Beat the Rocket Scientist


Say what? DopeyBadger is retiring from Dopey?! I am sure this coming Dopey will be one of your most memorable.


----------



## team weasel

2018 Goals - 

#1 - Actually get registered for the freaking half marathon.  I'm seriously regretting taking the deferral option because I seem to be the only one who didn't receive a link and I can't seem to get anywhere with runDisney.  I'm so lucky.   
#2 - Stay healthy.  
#3 - Actually get to run the race.
#4 - Celebratory dinner at 'Ohana.​


----------



## croach

Due to the dates of marathon weekend I'm going to do "just" do the Goofy for 2018. Don't imagine I will set any time goals for the half or full. Only goal I can think of at this time is all the character pictures. I'll be in an early corral so that helps with the pictures but it also means I can't set a goal of getting an on the course beer. Tradeoffs though so it's ok. If there's a group DATW on Monday I'll make up for it then. I stayed over Monday this time to hopefully experience that.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Goals for 2018 Marathon Weekend:

1) Running the 5K with my DD9 and just taking in the experience.  She doesn't know she is running it yet, or that she is even going to WDW.  She will be so excited!
2) Run the other three of Dopey faster than I ran Goofy in 2015; anything under 7:20.  With an "A" goal of 7:00.
3) Enjoy the time with my family.  DD14 starts High School in fall, getting away from school will make this time of year difficult in the future.


----------



## Dis5150

Marathon Weekend Dopey goals:
5k and 10k to run them with my DD26 and just have fun.
Half to take it super easy and stop for all the characters!
Full to finish in 5:30 or under. This is a very ambitious goal for me as it will require a 45 minute improvement in time. I plan to spend this year getting faster. 

Edited to add: DATW again on Monday. Was great meeting a few of y'all this past year in Epcot and hope to do it again this next year!


----------



## bananabean

princess_jamie said:


> Yeah - Its a nice feature! Its at the verrrrry end on the payment page



Ahh!  That's why I didn't see it - I never went that far.  Sneaky Disney!


----------



## PCFriar80

2018 Goals [The tweedle dumb challenge]:
- Stay healthy throughout 2017 [not breaking my arm]
- Run the 10K with DW and soak it all in!  This will be our inaugural 10K at Disney so I won't be able to chear you on at 6:00 AM from my post [actually a trash can] at Hurricane Hannahs and the 5 mile mark
- No thunder and lightning on the eve and day of the 1/2 marathon
- Run the 1/2 marathon; goal of 2:10 [I'm not getting any younger]
- Chear on runners from the BC on Sunday
- Enjoy 5 days of BC and parks after the 1/2 marathon on Saturday


----------



## LindseyJo22

I have extremely modest goals, since this will be my first runDisney challenge.

Goofy Goals 2018:
-complete training (this may be difficult, as we travel a ton during December, so some of the long runs may be really interesting).
-stay healthy! 
-finish both races - no worries about time here 
-get some character pictures
-ride an attraction during the race if possible 


Aside from goals, I have some questions for you guys who have run marathons or challenges before:

I've got my first marathon in early November (Rock n' Roll Savannah), so if anyone has suggestions for how to make that work with Goofy training I'd appreciate it!  I usually mash up the Galloway and Hal Higdon programs to get some of the longer runs in on the Galloway plan, but run a few more days a week.  I'm not sure that "winging it" like that will work so well for such a long distance, though, and I never know what to do with the between races time either.  I'm messing with my calendar and trying to plan stuff, though!

Also, any idea what the corrals tend to look like for the Goofy/marathon? I have a 2:12 ish half time from last year that I can use as POT - and unless my Little Rock Half or the Savannah times are astounding, I'm pretty sure that's what I'll end up using.  Will that be enough to get me in a good place to take some character pictures, or should I focus on improving my time to get in a better corral?


----------



## JeffW

DopeyBadger said:


> My Marathon Weekend 2018 goals:
> 
> 1) Sextuple PR Challenge.  In my 4 previous Dopey runs (3 as non-first attempts), I have yet to accomplish the Sextuple PR Challenge.  Since this may be the last try, I'm giving it everything I got.  I'm looking for a lifetime PR at 5k, 10k, HM, M, Goofy, and Dopey all as non-first time attempts at these distances.
> 2) 5k - Sub 19 minutes
> 3) 10k - Sub 40 minutes
> 4) HM - Sub 1:30
> 5) M - Sub 3:00
> 6) Dopey - Sub 5:30
> 7) Finish in the Top 10 of the Dopey Challenge when evaluated by cumulative time
> 8) Successfully meet as many DIS'ers pre/post/during races as possible
> 9) Coach as many runners through the Marathon Weekend races as that'll honor me with that opportunity
> 10) Cheer my mom though her first Dopey Challenge at age 61
> 11) Most importantly - Beat the Rocket Scientist



You had me  at a BQ during Dopey, but after a sub 1:30 HM?


----------



## DopeyBadger

LindseyJo22 said:


> I've got my first marathon in early November (Rock n' Roll Savannah), so if anyone has suggestions for how to make that work with Goofy training I'd appreciate it! I usually mash up the Galloway and Hal Higdon programs to get some of the longer runs in on the Galloway plan, but run a few more days a week. I'm not sure that "winging it" like that will work so well for such a long distance, though, and I never know what to do with the between races time either. I'm messing with my calendar and trying to plan stuff, though!



I'm willing to help when the time comes.  Making training plans and coaching others through it is a hobby of mine.



LindseyJo22 said:


> Also, any idea what the corrals tend to look like for the Goofy/marathon? I have a 2:12 ish half time from last year that I can use as POT - and unless my Little Rock Half or the Savannah times are astounding, I'm pretty sure that's what I'll end up using. Will that be enough to get me in a good place to take some character pictures, or should I focus on improving my time to get in a better corral?



A 2:12 HM is a McMillan equivalent 4:37 Marathon.  That would put you in ~ G corral using 2017 Goofy corrals.  I've started in G before and felt quite comfortable.  Obviously, the further you move up in corrals the likelihood you will see smaller character lines.  So, I'll always recommend trying to improve your POT during the year to optimize your experience.  But at the end of the day, your likely to be in a great corral shape if you didn't change anything.  For reference to move to corral F, you'd need ~2:05.  It's doable from a 2:12, but a pretty sizable improvement.  Keep in mind every Disney race is unique from a corral standpoint so these are merely historical references.


----------



## DopeyBadger

JeffW said:


> You had me  at a BQ during Dopey, but after a sub 1:30 HM?



LOL, I guess if I'm aiming high, I might as well go for it.  Who knows what'll happen!  I'm likely to fail at these, but that isn't going to stop me from trying my hardest in training to be prepared to take them down.


----------



## princess_jamie

DopeyBadger said:


> My Marathon Weekend 2018 goals:
> 
> 1) Sextuple PR Challenge.  In my 4 previous Dopey runs (3 as non-first attempts), I have yet to accomplish the Sextuple PR Challenge.  Since this may be the last try, I'm giving it everything I got.  I'm looking for a lifetime PR at 5k, 10k, HM, M, Goofy, and Dopey all as non-first time attempts at these distances.
> 2) 5k - Sub 19 minutes
> 3) 10k - Sub 40 minutes
> 4) HM - Sub 1:30
> 5) M - Sub 3:00
> 6) Dopey - Sub 5:30
> 7) Finish in the Top 10 of the Dopey Challenge when evaluated by cumulative time
> 8) Successfully meet as many DIS'ers pre/post/during races as possible
> *9) Coach as many runners through the Marathon Weekend races as that'll honor me with that opportunity*
> 10) Cheer my mom though her first Dopey Challenge at age 61
> 11) Most importantly - Beat the Rocket Scientist



I may have to consider taking you up on that..


----------



## BikeFan

DopeyBadger said:


> This marathon weekend will be bittersweet for me.  This will likely end up as my Dopey (and runDisney) swan song for the foreseeable future.  While it was a goal to complete every Dopey that was offered, life obstacles have made maintaining that goal difficult.  So at this moment in time, it would appear this will be the end for me (although you won't get rid of me so easily on these boards...  )
> 
> This trip will be different then the first 4 Dopeys for me.  Every other trip has been a family vacation.  Full of theme park days, lots of walking, little sleep, and mostly a normal Disney vacation outside of me competing in running.  But this year will be different.  Instead of a full extended family vacation, it will just be me and my mom (who will also be running Dopey).  The intent of the trip is different.  I'm not planning on doing much theme park visiting.  Not much of anything really outside of a sole focus in Disney: to run.
> 
> So between a different type of Dopey trip and the possibility that this may end up being my last runDisney race, I decided to go big or go home on my goals.
> 
> My Marathon Weekend 2018 goals:
> 
> 1) Sextuple PR Challenge.  In my 4 previous Dopey runs (3 as non-first attempts), I have yet to accomplish the Sextuple PR Challenge.  Since this may be the last try, I'm giving it everything I got.  I'm looking for a lifetime PR at 5k, 10k, HM, M, Goofy, and Dopey all as non-first time attempts at these distances.
> 2) 5k - Sub 19 minutes
> 3) 10k - Sub 40 minutes
> 4) HM - Sub 1:30
> 5) M - Sub 3:00
> 6) Dopey - Sub 5:30
> 7) Finish in the Top 10 of the Dopey Challenge when evaluated by cumulative time
> 8) Successfully meet as many DIS'ers pre/post/during races as possible
> 9) Coach as many runners through the Marathon Weekend races as that'll honor me with that opportunity
> 10) Cheer my mom though her first Dopey Challenge at age 61
> 11) Most importantly - Beat the Rocket Scientist



Good luck on that!  A very fast friend tried that in 2016, and he fell to pieces about halfway through the marathon.  I caught him at ~Mile 18 (something which usually never happens!) and ended up pacing him to the finish.  I'm hoping your attempt goes better!    How do you plan to build up to that (trying to PR 4 days in a row)?  I'm interested in seeing what sorts of adjustments you'll make to your training schedule to deal with that sort of effort.  

Speaking of coaching, when you're recommending training plans for rookies with "just finish upright" goals, what do you think is the optimal long run?  I'm thinking of a peak in the 16-18 mile range, but I"m wondering if that's going to be enough.


----------



## Aspenmarie82

rteetz said:


> *Sunday Disney Question!
> *
> I hope everyone had a good week! General registration is Tuesday! Glad I don't have to do the frantic rush for that.
> 
> Today's question: What is your favorite resort to either stay at or go to (since I know some of you stay offsite) and why?
> 
> My answer: My favorite resort is Beach Club. I stayed there in 2016 and loved every second of it. The location. The atmosphere. It was my favorite. Now I have never stayed at a MK resort so that could change.



Just saw this Sunday Question and had to answer   Favorite resort when traveling without kids...Beach club!! I love the easy access to Epcot and all the drinks around the world.  Favorite resort when traveling with kids....Grand Floridian. Now I know the resort itself isn't all that kid friendly but it's my favorite of the monorail resorts and you can't beat the quick access to Magic Kingdom.  We are staying at the Contemporary this summer so that might change my mind. 

2018 Marathon Weekend Goals (copied from the Dopey 2018 page)
1.  Finish my first full marathon while completing Dopey in the upright position...and hopefully without too many aches/pains
2.  Be able to ride EE during the full...hoping I can get to AK right when it opens and thus not waste too much time waiting/riding. 
3.  Drink a champagne slushy in France
4.  Drink a margarita in Mexico 
5.  Take mile marker pics at all 48 mile markers 
6.  Complete the DATW challenge on Monday


----------



## cavepig

DopeyBadger said:


> So at this moment in time, it would appear this will be the end for me (although you won't get rid of me so easily on these boards... )


I feel like some eerie Scooby Doo music should play with the "end of me, but you won't get rid of me so easily"!!!  but yeah, No leaving the boards please!

Marathon 2018 Goals:
1. Don't be sick or injured (Seriously I know this is obvious to all as a goal too, but I feel jinxed on the sick side of things so feel I should post it)
2. Some character photos
3. Under 5:00 (WDW '15 with flu & some stops was 5:12 and WDW '16 with food poisoning was 6:50) so I think this is possible even with character stops


----------



## ChipNDale86

2017 non-runDisney Goals:
1) Stay healthy! My knees started bothering me a several weeks ago so I took it easy for a  couple of weeks and ran last night with no pain! So I need to remember to listen to my body and not push myself to the point of getting injured.
2) Run a sub 1:45 half sometime before PoT is due. First attempt will be March 25th at Wrightsville Beach, NC.
3) Run Richmond Marathon under 4 hours (ultimately would like to go a little faster but my fastest marathon time is 4:00:15 so as long as I break 4 I'll be happy)

2018 Marathon Weekend Goals:
1) Finish DOPEY!!!!!!!!
2) Ride either EE or ToT during the full. I'd prefer ToT as it's my absolute favorite WDW attraction, but it sounds like that is harder to do so I'd be fine with EE. Unless I'm on pace to break 4-hours then I'll probably just keep running.
3) Take as many pictures with Chip N Dale as humanly possible during the weekend.
4) Take the 5k and 10k slow and just enjoy the experience.
5) Spend some time in the parks, utilize FP+ every day, but don't over do it. I'm someone who likes to spend every second in the parks during a Disney trip so I'll have to make sure I don't kill myself with too much park time.
6) I'm running Dopey solo so I'd like to try to make at least one new friend during each race and run a little bit with them. I'm very outgoing around people I know but tend to stay to myself in among a group of strangers, so I think this would a fun way to meet new people and avoid running 48.6 without speaking.


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> Get a beer in AK (@FFigawi - there's a place for this yes?)



There sure is! Opened this year slightly before 8. We bought the first beer of the day. 



ChipNDale86 said:


> 2018 Marathon Weekend Goals:2) Ride either EE or ToT during the full. I'd prefer ToT as it's my absolute favorite WDW attraction, but it sounds like that is harder to do so I'd be fine with EE. Unless I'm on pace to break 4-hours then I'll probably just keep running.



ToT was very easy to run on this year's course since we ran right past the entrance. It's the RnRC that was a bit out of the way, but still worth doing.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

2018 Marathon Weekend Goals:

1) Spectate the 10K from Boardwalk
2) Hand Out Beer During 10K from a SW Florida Craft Brewery to whatever Disboard Runners Over 21 Like One
3) Spectate Marathon with watching my husband at MK or TTC, AK (hopefully) and Boardwalk Area.  
4) Figure Out Creative Signs for Said Races
5) Enjoy!  
6) Avoid Work Emails for Once.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I realize this is totally off topic from all the goal setting posts but if anyone who has stayed at POP for a race weekend can tell me if the food court has coffee available at 3:30am? And if not how you got coffee on race mornings? Clearly I am an addict.


----------



## CanadianPaco

DopeyBadger said:


> *Marathon Weekend Goals*
> Participate in DATW (Drinking Around the World) *Happens on Monday in EPCOT (ask @FFigawi about it)


My running partner and I want to hear more about this!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BikeFan

ChipNDale86 said:


> 3) Run Richmond Marathon under 4 hours (ultimately would like to go a little faster but my fastest marathon time is 4:00:15 so as long as I break 4 I'll be happy)



Hey, I'm probably running Richmond this year too!  It was my first full in 2012 and I've got a 5-year streak going for that race, so though I haven't signed up yet, I'll probably be there come November.  Great race and good luck on your sub-4:00!


----------



## DopeyBadger

princess_jamie said:


> I may have to consider taking you up on that..



I'd be happy to help anytime.  Just send me a PM when you're ready.



BikeFan said:


> Good luck on that! A very fast friend tried that in 2016, and he fell to pieces about halfway through the marathon. I caught him at ~Mile 18 (something which usually never happens!) and ended up pacing him to the finish. I'm hoping your attempt goes better!  How do you plan to build up to that (trying to PR 4 days in a row)? I'm interested in seeing what sorts of adjustments you'll make to your training schedule to deal with that sort of effort.



Thanks!  Well I've tried to PR all 4 events at each of the previous 4 Dopeys without too much adjustment to my typical marathon schedule.  A lot will depend on how the next marathon training cycle goes from June to October.  I haven't written that plan yet, but I'm currently working through the necessary concepts.  Although my general idea will be Lactate Threshold work, M Tempo with some HM Tempo mixed in, and lots and lots and lots and lots of endurance work.  When it comes down to it racing a HM and then a M will come down to the endurance.  So I'm going to try and come up with a plan that makes racing a HM/M easy compared to the training that's been put in.  I'm going to work my way through the optimal way to maximize that for the 48.6.  But it's theoretical at this point.  I figure by early October I'll have the Dopey 2018 plan ironed out.



BikeFan said:


> Speaking of coaching, when you're recommending training plans for rookies with "just finish upright" goals, what do you think is the optimal long run? I'm thinking of a peak in the 16-18 mile range, but I"m wondering if that's going to be enough.



My long winded answer is that it depends on a myriad of factors such as runner's history, current fitness, continuous runner vs run/walker, balance amongst the week (both from an easy/hard split and from a duration of training throughout the week), race equivalency profile, amount of time available to train on a daily basis, amount of time available to train prior to the event (in weeks/months), number of days per week willing to train, etc.  My go to limit is 2.5 hours for the long run for a continuous runner.  I've had pretty good success limiting runners of all levels to this maximum and yet still matching their goals and desires.  I truly believe duration and pace are the real considerations when making a plan, moreso then the end result of pace X duration which is mileage.  For some, that means I limit them to 12 miles maximum for training for a marathon (seems crazy, I know).  For others, I limit them at 18 miles.  For others, I limit them at 22 miles. 

I successfully trained an athlete to their first marathon doing the Dopey while limiting their long run to 12 miles (3 hrs, only time I've done that) at 6 days per week for 15 weeks (but essentially only 8 weeks of the real stuff).  This person nailed the predicted times on all 4 events within minutes of my projections.

Another athlete maxed at 14 miles (2.5 hrs) for their long run on 4 days per week training for 19 weeks.  This person saw an improvement from their first marathon of over 80 minutes (can't remember the exact number).

So, I'd say the optimal long run is really dependent on a myriad of factors and how well it fits with that person.  But in a general statement, I schedule no more than 2.5 hours for a long run regardless of the person's fitness (with only one exception).  I am however willing to go less dependent on the circumstances.



cavepig said:


> I feel like some eerie Scooby Doo music should play with the "end of me, but you won't get rid of me so easily"!!! but yeah, No leaving the boards please!



 

Don't worry, no plans to leave anytime soon.  I rather kind of like the community we've got growing here!  



CanadianPaco said:


> My running partner and I want to hear more about this!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Paging @FFigawi to the white courtesy phone.  We have an interested member in DATW.


----------



## drummerwife

Goals for Marathon Weekend 2018:

Mine:

To run faster than I did in 2014 (Dopey)...this should be achievable, since I now run-walk-run instead of power walking
Provide motivation to help my DH across the finish line for his first Dopey
Enjoy my first adult-only Disney trip in a long time (DS @ GMU...)
Provide adult supervision to my DH as he DATW!
Meet as many DISers as I can!
DH (in this case...Drummer Husband):

Survive while having fun...or is that have fun surviving?
Revel in my DW's motivation
Avoid being on first-name basis with the balloon ladies
Remember to yell "More Cowbell" whenever I hear one
Provide a reason for my DW to be the adult (as opposed to the sane parent)


----------



## camaker

DopeyBadger said:


> Another athlete maxed at 14 miles (2.5 hrs) for their long run on 4 days per week training for 19 weeks.  This person saw an improvement from their first marathon of over 80 minutes (can't remember the exact number).



Pretty sure this was me, @BikeFan.  I appreciate @DopeyBadger maintaining confidentiality. If you have any questions about the plan he set up for me or my experience following it, feel free to drop me a PM. I'm happy to relay my experiences and give you a user's perspective on his plan!


----------



## Z-Knight

DopeyBadger said:


> 11) Most importantly - Beat the Rocket Scientist



Hmmm...I accept the challenge.

And if you look like this by January then I will have a chance:

 
Running Badger


----------



## ChipNDale86

BikeFan said:


> Hey, I'm probably running Richmond this year too!  It was my first full in 2012 and I've got a 5-year streak going for that race, so though I haven't signed up yet, I'll probably be there come November.  Great race and good luck on your sub-4:00!



Yeah I haven't registered yet either. I need to get another paycheck before registering for another race after I just gave Disney $600. Luckily the registration fees don't go up again until the end of March so I'll do it sometime next month. See you there!


----------



## bananabean

Booked the cruise for the Castaway Cay Challenge tonight!  I didn't realize Disney cruises had dynamic pricing - it was $50 more than when I looked 2 days ago.  But I had to wait for my new credit card to come in the mail so I could get _all the points_!  Worth it.

My mom and I will both be doing the challenge.  That is assuming I don't throw her overboard first - 300 sf is not a lot of room for me and my parents for 4 days!   If you hear of someone going missing on the cruise, everyone pretend they didn't read this.


----------



## sourire

DopeyBadger said:


> *Marathon Weekend Goals*
> 
> I did this last year and thought it was a good experience.  Full disclosure this time (last year I was sneaky), I am saving your responses to be revealed at a later time closer to race day.
> 
> Now that registration is out of the way for most of us, I'd love to hear your goals for Marathon Weekend. Here's how I see goals. They're personal. You chose it because that goal means something to you. It's important to you. Which means your goal is important to me. No goal is too big or too small. The person's goal to finish their first 5K and another's to take down Michael Wardian's Dopey World Record are equally important to me. So, I'd love to hear yours. And yes, even the super secret I don't want to admit it goals.
> 
> Here are some ideas if you haven't thought about it:
> 
> Finish my first: 5K, 10K, Half, Full, Goofy, Dopey
> Finish with a time goal
> Run a race with a family member
> Overcome an adversity in your life
> Drink a beer or margarita at a certain mile marker
> Participate in DATW (Drinking Around the World) *Happens on Monday in EPCOT (ask @FFigawi about it)
> Beat a family member
> Get as many character photos as possible
> Get a character photo with a certain character
> Do lots of park time and enjoy the races
> Have fun
> 
> So, let's hear them! What's your goal?  Remember yesterday (or a few weeks ago) you signed up for a race during marathon weekend for a reason, so what is it?



Primary goal: Finish my first marathon smiling and in the upright position.  Avoiding illness and injury are also at the top of the list!

Secondary goals:
1) Riding EE sounds pretty fantastic, as does having a beer mid-race, but there are some concerns about stomach upset with both of those choices! Perhaps I can take Tums with my Clif Blocks? 
2) To run the 10K with my mom-in-law! My mom and I ended up running ahead of MIL during the half in 2016, and I've felt a bit bad about it since then, so I want to stick with her this time, take it easy, and maybe take some character pics!


----------



## JeffW

LindseyJo22 said:


> Aside from goals, I have some questions for you guys who have run marathons or challenges before:
> 
> I've got my first marathon in early November (Rock n' Roll Savannah), so if anyone has suggestions for how to make that work with Goofy training I'd appreciate it!  I usually mash up the Galloway and Hal Higdon programs to get some of the longer runs in on the Galloway plan, but run a few more days a week.  I'm not sure that "winging it" like that will work so well for such a long distance, though, and I never know what to do with the between races time either.  I'm messing with my calendar and trying to plan stuff, though!



DopeyBadger has your back here, but here is a rough plan that I used a number of years ago where I had a November marathon and then Goofy.  This is a modification on a Higdon plan.  This wasn't my first marathon, but the weeks after were blacked out because this was a destination marathon in Australia, so we spent the weeks after touring, hiking, diving, etc.  So I didn't do any real training those weeks, but it was an active recovery (except for Fiji )  My total mileage per week wasn't that high, as I was coming back from a broken ankle in January of that year, so cross-training by cycling filled in a day.  Overall, this plan worked out pretty well for me


----------



## Keels

Marathon Weekend Goals:

I will be coming off either 70.3 in New Orleans or 70.3 in Austin at the end of October, so Dopey won't be my focus until after that.

But, here goes!
5K: 30 minutes + all the photos
10K: PR, ESPN photo and a beer at the 5 Mile Mark
13.1: HA. You've got to to be kidding. I hate this course. All the pictures.
26.2: Fun. Pictures. Rides. Booze. All of it. Send my Dopey journey off in a spectacular way.


----------



## FFigawi

CanadianPaco said:


> My running partner and I want to hear more about this!!!!!!!!!!!!!





DopeyBadger said:


> Paging @FFigawi to the white courtesy phone.  We have an interested member in DATW.



Hey @CanadianPaco, DATW is Drinking Around the World at Epcot on the Monday after the marathon. Each of the 11 countries in World Showcase serves alcohol in one form or another, so we start at one end and have a drink in each country until we get to the other end. We stop along the way to explore the exhibits, eat lunch and snacks, and have fun poking around parts of the pavilions most people walk right past. It's great way to stretch your legs after the races, have lots of laughs with friends new and old, and make sure you're fully rehydrated. 

As for me and my 2018 Dopey goals.....

5k: A photo or two
10k: Pull off our group costume, pick up two beers along the BW/BC loop now that @Dis_Yoda is adding a second beer stop. Host happy hour again with @Keels 
13.1: Not run it back and forth between BC, Epcot, and MGM
26.2: Repeat this year's fun (all the photos, beer in AK, ride ToT and RnRC, beer at Germany) and add in EE, McDonald's fries, and another drink stop


----------



## cavepig

CherieFran said:


> 2b) Figure out better/less awkward photo poses


But arms up are classic!!!!



Sailormoon2 said:


> ho has stayed at POP for a race weekend can tell me if the food court has coffee available at 3:30am


yes, they open at  3:00am I think during all races but the 5k, that day might be later.


----------



## cavepig

FFigawi said:


> 26.2: Repeat this year's fun (all the photos, beer in AK, ride ToT and RnRC, beer at Germany) and add in EE, McDonald's fries, and another drink stop


So, did TOT & Rockin not upset your stomach or make you stiff at all to get back to running after riding them? No way could I do rides, it sounds fun though.


----------



## LadyDi13

Marathon Weekend 2018 Goals:
While I have done one other challenge weekend, this is my first Goofy. Fortunately for me this isn't my first full but it is my husband's.
1. Arrive to marathon weekend well trained and healthy. Sounds like a given as other people have said but after recovering from ACL reconstruction 4 years ago, I just haven't comfortably gotten back to running. I have done the distances but it just isn't what it used to be. We are doing a lot of cross training right now and I am hoping to be in good form when our training plan starts up in April.
2. We talked it over last night and we plan on running the half, not many stops for characters unless we come across a "must have" opportunity. In 2016 that was Stitch and Oogie Boogie (Nightmare before Christmas is my husband's favorite).
3. Take pictures, run a bit, have fun and survive the full, maybe with a stop at EE. My husband says he is one and done with the marathon distance so it may as well be enjoyable.
These are some vague but attainable goals. I cannot stress about time or pacing right now but I know as we get further along in the year I will create those goals.

Has anyone on here done the Wineglass half in Corning, NY? A division of my husband's company is a sponsor and we are thinking of heading up there for it. A last ditch proof of time opportunity on what is supposedly a fast course.


----------



## Sailormoon2

cavepig said:


> yes, they open at 3:00am I think during all races but the 5k, that day might be later.


OH thank goodness. This will be my first time at a Value, I sound like such a snob, but I'm really worried I'm not going to like it.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Sailormoon2 said:


> OH thank goodness. This will be my first time at a Value, I sound like such a snob, but I'm really worried I'm not going to like it.



You don't sound snobby to me!  Everyone has different likes.  I used to stay at values but as I've gotten older, they've lost their appeal to me.  I rather allocate my vacation dollars in other ways and its one of the main reasons we bought into DVC 5 years ago (and added on twice since then) 

I'm leaving today to go to Disney with my mother.  She already arrived yesterday and called me to complain about her room at SSR as it wasn't the Ritz or Grand...now that's snobby  
I had to talk her down from her ledge about the décor and the lack of room clock as you know, most people have cell phones they use as clocks nowadays.  I can't get her to keep her cell phone on!


----------



## FFigawi

cavepig said:


> So, did TOT & Rockin not upset your stomach or make you stiff at all to get back to running after riding them? No way could I do rides, it sounds fun though.



Not at all. They're too short to cause any stomach problems, unlike Mission Space Orange which I imagine would not be ideal at the end of the marathon.


----------



## hauntedcity

DopeyBadger said:


> *Marathon Weekend Goals*



1) My wife and I are bringing the family to a runDisney weekend for the first time. So Goal #1 is to complete the 5K as a family.

2) Complete my first Dopey! 

3) No time goals, but I do want to ride Everest. We were too fast this year, and got to AK before the rides opened. We'll take it easier next year.


----------



## Princess KP

Dis_Yoda said:


> 4) Figure Out Creative Signs for Said Races



I loved reading the signs! One from this year went something like "Run like you're Mariah Carey's sound manager on New Year's Eve!"


----------



## PCFriar80

Dis_Yoda said:


> 2018 Marathon Weekend Goals:
> 
> 1) Spectate the 10K from Boardwalk
> *2) Hand Out Beer During 10K from a SW Florida Craft Brewery to whatever Disboard Runners Over 21 Like One*
> 3) Spectate Marathon with watching my husband at MK or TTC, AK (hopefully) and Boardwalk Area.
> 4) Figure Out Creative Signs for Said Races
> 5) Enjoy!
> 6) Avoid Work Emails for Once.



Looks like I picked the right year to run my first 10K at Disney!


----------



## jmasgat

Sailormoon2 said:


> OH thank goodness. This will be my first time at a Value, I sound like such a snob, but I'm really worried I'm not going to like it.



I've stayed at Pop for the last several years of Marathon weekend trips and have grown fond of it--this from a "you won't catch me there, ever" person.  I get top floor facing the lake and it works out well. I get relative peace and quiet and nice views.  The lack of a coffee pot is a little annoying--but the coffee is swill, anyway, so I don't think I'm missing much.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Dis_Yoda said:


> I used to stay at values but as I've gotten older,


Yep, this is exactly it!



Dis_Yoda said:


> he already arrived yesterday and called me to complain about her room at SSR as it wasn't the Ritz


 Hilarious!! Thanks for sharing and providing perspective!


----------



## team weasel

I'm a regular POP stayer because we visit 5+ times a year and we couldn't afford to do that (on property) if we didn't do values.  We've been lucky enough to have our race weekends go pretty flawlessly as far as the stay and transportation.  Everything is marked clearly, and the cast members are super supportive.  

I can understand your anxiety since it's going to be your first value stay, but as long as you go in with your eyes open, you'll be just fine.  It's definitely a "get what you pay for" resort, but it's enjoyable for what it is.


----------



## bcarey2k

What time do the rides usually fire up during the marathon?  I assume around 8-9am.  Any 'rule of thumb' there?

I'm pretty sure my 4:45-5hr marathon won't be an issue for them being open!

Brian


----------



## rteetz

bcarey2k said:


> What time do the rides usually fire up during the marathon?  I assume around 8-9am.  Any 'rule of thumb' there?
> 
> I'm pretty sure my 4:45-5hr marathon won't be an issue for them being open!
> 
> Brian


When the parks open so your first chance a a ride would be Everest in AK. I hit AK at about 9:05 and got on right away through single rider. The next chance would have is in DHS for Tower of Terror and Rockin Roller coaster. And then Epcot after that with probably your best option test track. Most just do Everest since it's right on the course.


----------



## sourire

FFigawi said:


> As for me and my 2018 Dopey goals.....
> 
> 26.2: Repeat this year's fun (all the photos, beer in AK, ride ToT and RnRC, beer at Germany) and add in EE, McDonald's fries, and another drink stop



I think I may have to work a mid-run beer into my training plan to see how the stomach reacts.  I do enjoy a beer post-run of course, but have never attempted it mid-run!  The rides, the beer, the fries...this all sounds very good!


----------



## Barca33Runner

bcarey2k said:


> What time do the rides usually fire up during the marathon?  I assume around 8-9am.  Any 'rule of thumb' there?
> 
> I'm pretty sure my 4:45-5hr marathon won't be an issue for them being open!
> 
> Brian



Unless Disney has a change in heart/policy rides will not open until the parks open. That has meant 9 AM for every race weekend I've been involved in.

Depending on your corral, EE may not be open. Starting out of corral G the last two years I was running through AK at about 8:15ish and I wasn't lighting the world on fire with my pace. I'd estimate that about half of the field passes through AK such that they would have to wait 30+ minutes for EE to open. Definitely doable, but it may take some planning depending on your corral, first half pace and willingness to wait.


----------



## Aspenmarie82

sourire said:


> I think I may have to work a mid-run beer into my training plan to see how the stomach reacts.  I do enjoy a beer post-run of course, but have never attempted it mid-run!  The rides, the beer, the fries...this all sounds very good!



I like this training plan


----------



## Simba's Girl

I think we're going to have to finagle our dates for the DATW  event on Monday the 9th!

Pretty psyched about the free beer for the 10K though! LMBO

In all seriousness...We have GOT to figure out where to stay. 5 of us, want deluxe, also there celebrating our 20th Wedding Anniversary as well. Honeymooned at WL-I think DH would like to stay there but I'd prefer something more convenient. Has anyone stayed in a "deluxe" room at BWI or YC/BC?


----------



## princess_jamie

I love everyone's goals so much - it makes me so excited. I may need to learn more about this 10k beer stop....


----------



## Chaitali

The Monday DATW sounds like a great way to celebrate!  Also, can I ask a POT question?  For the half marathons, I've been using my 10k PR time.  For the marathon, can I still use the 10k or does it need to be a half marathon?  I wasn't really planning on doing a half for time this year but may need to re-think that plan.  RnR DC has a big hill and I may want to stop for photos during the Star Wars Dark Side half.  Or how about a 10 miler?  I have an April 10 miler that could be a good option for a PR (flat-ish and it's not too hot in April).


----------



## princess_jamie

Where are your favorite places to stay for marathon weekend? We have the option of staying a bit longer or also doing the Castaway Challenge and staying at a value resort, or staying a bit shorter and not doing the Castaway Challenge and staying in a bit nicer of a resort. We don't get to WDW often, have never done a DCL, but I owe DBF a "sunny vacation" and although coming from Canada, Florida seems nice and warm, it is still January and isn't as warm as the Bahamas and Castaway Cay. I'm trying to get the most bang for our buck and get the best overall experience. Leaning towards Pop, but getting a king bed, or at min, a queen is a big deal for us. The AoA LM rooms seem a little far, especially post half/full..


----------



## cavepig

Chaitali said:


> The Monday DATW sounds like a great way to celebrate!  Also, can I ask a POT question?  For the half marathons, I've been using my 10k PR time.  For the marathon, can I still use the 10k or does it need to be a half marathon?  I wasn't really planning on doing a half for time this year but may need to re-think that plan.  RnR DC has a big hill and I may want to stop for photos during the Star Wars Dark Side half.  Or how about a 10 miler?  I have an April 10 miler that could be a good option for a PR (flat-ish and it's not too hot in April).


For the full it needs a 10 miler or longer

From the website:

Full Marathon – 10 Mile, Half Marathon or Marathon

Half Marathon – 10K, 12K, 15K, 10-Mile, Half Marathon or Marathon


----------



## Chaitali

@cavepig Thanks!  So I guess I'll try for that 10 miler PR in April


----------



## metluver

Marathon Weekend Goals:

1. Have fun with my sister for the 5k (and maybe convince her to run more than just the final stretch to the finish line).

2. Run the official half and not what I call the "AK Area Half."

3. Finish the full and the Dopey in general.
I don't have a time goal yet, but that may change as we get closer.

4. Have a halfway decent costume for each of the races.


----------



## bellanotte10

speaking of hotels... my new stress of the day is my parents finally agreed to come and watch me run my first dopey... now I'm all worried about getting a HA room for my dad at the YC so he'll be close to Epcot (his favorite park) and on the marathon route without having to leave...


----------



## PrincessV

FFigawi said:


> ToT was very easy to run on this year's course since we ran right past the entrance. It's the RnRC that was a bit out of the way, but still worth doing.


TOT is the only ride I can even consider during the full - do you happen to know how long it took, from entering the TV room to exiting to the race course? That's my big concern: that it'll eat a huge amount of time for this slow runner, even with a FP.



princess_jamie said:


> Where are your favorite places to stay for marathon weekend?


I'm guessing you'll get a gazillion different answers on this one, as everyone has different wants and needs! Me? I want the nicest accommodations I can afford because I don't do much park time and will spend plenty of quality time at my resort during a race weekend. I also want to prepare most of my own food, so a kitchen is a must. I've been going offsite at Wyndham Bonnet Creek for years now and will again for 2018: I can get a 1 bedroom with full kitchen for less than I'd spend at a moderate onsite.


----------



## LadyDi13

Chaitali said:


> The Monday DATW sounds like a great way to celebrate!  Also, can I ask a POT question?  For the half marathons, I've been using my 10k PR time.  For the marathon, can I still use the 10k or does it need to be a half marathon?  I wasn't really planning on doing a half for time this year but may need to re-think that plan.  RnR DC has a big hill and I may want to stop for photos during the Star Wars Dark Side half.  Or how about a 10 miler?  I have an April 10 miler that could be a good option for a PR (flat-ish and it's not too hot in April).



Sorry for the duplicate answer...I hit reply before I finished reading the thread, my bad!

For the full marathon, it has to be at least a 10 miler. There is a 10miler local to me as well in April that if I had planned better I could be training for. We are looking at 2 potential halfs, one at the end of September that is local and the Wineglass half, the first weekend of October for POT.


----------



## princess_jamie

PrincessV said:


> TOT is the only ride I can even consider during the full - do you happen to know how long it took, from entering the TV room to exiting to the race course? That's my big concern: that it'll eat a huge amount of time for this slow runner, even with a FP..


I'm interested in this as well... just out of curiousity


----------



## UNCBear24

princess_jamie said:


> I'm interested in this as well... just out of curiousity


As someone who has ridden ToT 20x in one day, I can tell you that this will take about 15 minutes.  Have ridden 4x in one hour several times.


----------



## ZellyB

Simba's Girl said:


> I think we're going to have to finagle our dates for the DATW  event on Monday the 9th!
> 
> Pretty psyched about the free beer for the 10K though! LMBO
> 
> In all seriousness...We have GOT to figure out where to stay. 5 of us, want deluxe, also there celebrating our 20th Wedding Anniversary as well. Honeymooned at WL-I think DH would like to stay there but I'd prefer something more convenient. Has anyone stayed in a "deluxe" room at BWI or YC/BC?



We rented a deluxe studio at BC this past marathon weekend.  We loved it there and it was very convenient to the race.  We had 5 in the studio.  Me, DH, and our 3 teenage kids.  It was very snug.  Manageable, but snug.  Biggest problem was the storage space was very limited, so we just didn't have places to put our clothes and suitcases.  I'm usually an unpacker on vacation and there was no way to do it with 5 of us in the studio.  It sort of drove me crazy, but that might just be me.


----------



## cavepig

TOT makes me want to throw up on a regular day so during the race sounds crazy, it's funny because I used to be fine on it but the last couple trips my stomach flip flops and I feel awful. 

I was already thinking of a marathon outfit...is it too early???



Sailormoon2 said:


> OH thank goodness. This will be my first time at a Value, I sound like such a snob, but I'm really worried I'm not going to like it.


I stay value almost all the time at WDW and it's fine for what we need. We are hardly in the room so it works well for us.  If you get a room facing the lake at POP you can see EP & ST fireworks, the lake is really lovely.  The food court can get crazy at times at POP but you can walk to AOA so that's nice benefit and they have Pasta Your Way which is a great before a race.  One thing I've noticed is sometimes they don't replenish our plastic disposable bathroom cups, so if I see a maid cart I'll grab a stack or call down and they'll send some up pretty quick.  I hope you like it!


----------



## IamTrike

I wish runDisney still published their sell through percentages on races.  I am really curious how much they've sold.



cavepig said:


> I was already thinking of a marathon outfit...is it too early???


Nope


----------



## FFigawi

PrincessV said:


> TOT is the only ride I can even consider during the full - do you happen to know how long it took, from entering the TV room to exiting to the race course? That's my big concern: that it'll eat a huge amount of time for this slow runner, even with a FP.



From the time we stepped off the course to the time we got back on was roughly 20 minutes. RnRC took about the same amount of time. Longer run off course, faster line.


----------



## Sailormoon2

UNCBear24 said:


> As someone who has ridden ToT 20x in one day


That is insane. I have only ever ridden it once-that was more than enough as I spent the entire rest of the trip, expecting every other ride to also "drop" ! Lol.
@cavepig  thank you for the details about POP.


----------



## DVCFan1994

FFigawi said:


> From the time we stepped off the course to the time we got back on was roughly 20 minutes. RnRC took about the same amount of time. Longer run off course, faster line.



I didn't consider RnRC a possibility, this is exciting news.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Just curious, from previous years, those of you who are DVC, anyone have luck switching at 7 months, or is stuff booked up pretty solid by then? My home resorts at WDW are OKW and BWV.  I was planning to book BWV but now a larger group may go for PHM in February, and I would want to save those home resort points for that trip.  

I'd like to end up at BCV, BWV, BLT or Poly.  I know people have said they had good race experiences at OKW, but particularly BC or BW would give my DH some easy spectating opportunities.


----------



## ZellyB

DVCFan1994 said:


> Just curious, from previous years, those of you who are DVC, anyone have luck switching at 7 months, or is stuff booked up pretty solid by then? My home resorts at WDW are OKW and BWV.  I was planning to book BWV but now a larger group may go for PHM in February, and I would want to save those home resort points for that trip.
> 
> I'd like to end up at BCV, BWV, BLT or Poly.  I know people have said they had good race experiences at OKW, but particularly BC or BW would give my DH some easy spectating opportunities.



I'm trying to get Poly right now via rental points.  There's availability, but so far no match I guess with someone who wants to rent out with Poly as their home resort.    I'm worried by the time 7 months rolls around that availability will be gone.  With the race weekend backing right up against the New Year holiday, I think availability may be tight.


----------



## PCFriar80

DVCFan1994 said:


> Just curious, from previous years, those of you who are DVC, anyone have luck switching at 7 months, or is stuff booked up pretty solid by then? My home resorts at WDW are OKW and BWV.  I was planning to book BWV but now a larger group may go for PHM in February, and I would want to save those home resort points for that trip.
> 
> I'd like to end up at BCV, BWV, BLT or Poly.  I know people have said they had good race experiences at OKW, but particularly BC or BW would give my DH some easy spectating opportunities.



I own at BCV and the Studios are already sold out for Friday, 1/5 and Saturday, 1/6.  1BR and 2BR villas are still available but the general inventory of rooms for BCV is small in comparison to the other DVC resorts so this might not be a good barometer.  I think this year will be even tougher with the closeness and overlap of the New Years holiday weekend with the arrival of marathon weekend guests.


----------



## Disneycouple99

10k sold out now.


----------



## rteetz

Disneycouple99 said:


> 10k sold out now.


Weird how they are just removing them and not putting sold out up like the other races.


----------



## Disneycouple99

rteetz said:


> Weird how they are just removing them and not putting sold out up like the other races.


Very.


----------



## bananabean

rteetz said:


> Weird how they are just removing them and not putting sold out up like the other races.



Agreed.


----------



## princess_jamie

I'm leaning towards POP too so it's nice to hear a few people who are pro-POP


----------



## DVCFan1994

PCFriar80 said:


> I own at BCV and the Studios are already sold out for Friday, 1/5 and Saturday, 1/6.  1BR and 2BR villas are still available but the general inventory of rooms for BCV is small in comparison to the other DVC resorts so this might not be a good barometer.  I think this year will be even tougher with the closeness and overlap of the New Years holiday weekend with the arrival of marathon weekend guests.



Yeah, I'm checking the resort availability tool daily.  So far everything I want is available.  But I'm afraid that will change soon.  Need to hammer out the February plan before I book.  I'm fine with a studio or 1 bedroom.  I'd prefer 1 bedroom, but will take a studio at Poly, if that's left, as it is now.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@ZellyB I heard back from the DVC rental store that they were all out of AKL studios, I didn't want the others that were in. My budget for this trip so back to the (likely POP) drawing board for me. I hope something comes through for you.


----------



## CanadianPaco

FFigawi said:


> Hey @CanadianPaco, DATW is Drinking Around the World at Epcot on the Monday after the marathon. Each of the 11 countries in World Showcase serves alcohol in one form or another, so we start at one end and have a drink in each country until we get to the other end. We stop along the way to explore the exhibits, eat lunch and snacks, and have fun poking around parts of the pavilions most people walk right past. It's great way to stretch your legs after the races, have lots of laughs with friends new and old, and make sure you're fully rehydrated.


FANTASTIC! I will keep my eye open for more posts - this is exactly what we were hoping to do after the marathon! THX


----------



## michigandergirl

cavepig said:


> I was already thinking of a marathon outfit...is it too early???



Definitely not too early! I'm so excited I get to plan 4 race outfits this year. For sure, one of them is going to be Captain America themed...I love me some Captain America.


----------



## Simba's Girl

ZellyB said:


> We rented a deluxe studio at BC this past marathon weekend.  We loved it there and it was very convenient to the race.  We had 5 in the studio.  Me, DH, and our 3 teenage kids.  It was very snug.  Manageable, but snug.  Biggest problem was the storage space was very limited, so we just didn't have places to put our clothes and suitcases.  I'm usually an unpacker on vacation and there was no way to do it with 5 of us in the studio.  It sort of drove me crazy, but that might just be me.



@ZellyB we aren't looking at DVC-looking at CL Deluxe room. I agree with you about DVC studios though which is why we are looking for a room that's a bit bigger w/CL.


----------



## rteetz

Dopey now sold out


----------



## jAcKs_x0

DopeyBadger said:


> *Marathon Weekend Goals*
> 
> I did this last year and thought it was a good experience.  Full disclosure this time (last year I was sneaky), I am saving your responses to be revealed at a later time closer to race day.
> 
> Now that registration is out of the way for most of us, I'd love to hear your goals for Marathon Weekend. Here's how I see goals. They're personal. You chose it because that goal means something to you. It's important to you. Which means your goal is important to me. No goal is too big or too small. The person's goal to finish their first 5K and another's to take down Michael Wardian's Dopey World Record are equally important to me. So, I'd love to hear yours. And yes, even the super secret I don't want to admit it goals.
> 
> Here are some ideas if you haven't thought about it:
> 
> Finish my first: 5K, 10K, Half, Full, Goofy, Dopey
> Finish with a time goal
> Run a race with a family member
> Overcome an adversity in your life
> Drink a beer or margarita at a certain mile marker
> Participate in DATW (Drinking Around the World) *Happens on Monday in EPCOT (ask @FFigawi about it)
> Beat a family member
> Get as many character photos as possible
> Get a character photo with a certain character
> Do lots of park time and enjoy the races
> Have fun
> 
> So, let's hear them! What's your goal?  Remember yesterday (or a few weeks ago) you signed up for a race during marathon weekend for a reason, so what is it?



2018 will be my third marathon weekend in the books, my first Dopey, and technically my first Goofy because of the cancellation of the HM this year (even though I ended up running it on my own).  I feel like I've been insanely lucky these past two marathon weekends and I hope my luck continues.  In 2016, I trained really hard leading up to the race, was in the best shape, and ended up completing my first HM in 2:00 exactly.  In 2017, I didn't train nearly as hard as I had hoped, my longest run being 11 miles, but somehow I managed to run a 1:58 HM on my own and the full marathon in 5:11.  If you asked me before I ran my first runDisney race if I would ever run a marathon my answer would have been "no" and that HM were enough for me.  Needless to say, I ran the full completely, finished, and it didn't feel anything like I'd imagine it would.  I felt strong and happy and like I could conquer the world.  I think when I say I've been "lucky" I mean I've never had an injury, I've never had to run a "hotter than hades" race (which would be very challenging for me, personally), and there was never a time where my mind gave up.  So from this little anecdote I wanted to draft my goals and remind myself of the best times I've ever had, the things I've accomplished, and how at one point I never thought I'd do it, yet here I am.  I'm at a point in my life where everything is uncertain (I'm 23, with a bachelors degree that I'm not quite sure I know what I want to do with yet, and living on my own far from where my roots were planted) and I guess the certainty in having a goal and knowing that a year from now more of my life will be figured out is sort of comforting.  If you're still reading this, I commend you, but I know @DopeyBadger will tuck this away somewhere that I'll enjoy looking back on in the future, so without further ado my 2018 weekend goals:
1. Really stick to my training plan (thanks dopeybadger)
2. PR the half and the full
3. Finish at least one race in the top 50 of my age category
4. Continue the same race morning routine 
5. Convince my mom to come to race weekend to watch me finish
6. Don't doubt yourself or lose sight of why you love to run

And since we are making goals I hope to figure out:
1. What I want to do with my life
2. Where I want to live this figured out life
3. How to love the person I am inside and out

thanks for listening, you guys are the greatest! I wish you all luck on achieving your goals by race weekend


----------



## princess_jamie

jAcKs_x0 said:


> *
> And since we are making goals I hope to figure out:*
> 
> *3. How to love the person I am inside and out*



This... 

I could use that too.


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

rteetz said:


> Dopey now sold out


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jAcKs_x0 said:


> ... I've been insanely lucky these past two marathon weekends and I hope my luck continues...



No such thing as luck. 

I haven't posted this in a while, but the "luck" post gives me an excuse. I watch it every morning during training season. The video is exactly as long as it takes my coffee to make, so the coffeemaker beeps 1 second after the alarm at the end.






DW is ready to axe murder me because when ever she says 'Good Luck' before a race, I respond with (I have it memorized!): 'Luck is the last dying wish of those who want to believe that winning can happen by accident. Sweat on the other hand is for those who know it's a choice; so decide now because destiny waits for no man.'

DW sharpening axe.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

On a different topic: we are going to rent DVC points for a 2 bedroom at Saratoga Springs. We'll probably use David's. Never rented DVC points before. Any idea on how soon I need to do it for a SS 2 bedroom Dopey stay? Any pointers or tips or gotchas  I should know about ahead of time?

The no-cancellation policy has me spooked, as we'll be taking my elderly mom and plans could change.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jAcKs_x0 said:


> 2018 will be my third marathon weekend in the books, my first Dopey, and technically my first Goofy because of the cancellation of the HM this year (even though I ended up running it on my own).  I feel like I've been insanely lucky these past two marathon weekends and I hope my luck continues.  In 2016, I trained really hard leading up to the race, was in the best shape, and ended up completing my first HM in 2:00 exactly.  In 2017, I didn't train nearly as hard as I had hoped, my longest run being 11 miles, but somehow I managed to run a 1:58 HM on my own and the full marathon in 5:11.  If you asked me before I ran my first runDisney race if I would ever run a marathon my answer would have been "no" and that HM were enough for me.  Needless to say, I ran the full completely, finished, and it didn't feel anything like I'd imagine it would.  I felt strong and happy and like I could conquer the world.  I think when I say I've been "lucky" I mean I've never had an injury, I've never had to run a "hotter than hades" race (which would be very challenging for me, personally), and there was never a time where my mind gave up.  So from this little anecdote I wanted to draft my goals and remind myself of the best times I've ever had, the things I've accomplished, and how at one point I never thought I'd do it, yet here I am.  I'm at a point in my life where everything is uncertain (I'm 23, with a bachelors degree that I'm not quite sure I know what I want to do with yet, and living on my own far from where my roots were planted) and I guess the certainty in having a goal and knowing that a year from now more of my life will be figured out is sort of comforting.  If you're still reading this, I commend you, but I know @DopeyBadger will tuck this away somewhere that I'll enjoy looking back on in the future, so without further ado my 2018 weekend goals:
> 1. Really stick to my training plan (thanks dopeybadger)
> 2. PR the half and the full
> 3. Finish at least one race in the top 50 of my age category
> 4. Continue the same race morning routine
> 5. Convince my mom to come to race weekend to watch me finish
> 6. Don't doubt yourself or lose sight of why you love to run
> 
> And since we are making goals I hope to figure out:
> 1. What I want to do with my life
> 2. Where I want to live this figured out life
> 3. How to love the person I am inside and out
> 
> thanks for listening, you guys are the greatest! I wish you all luck on achieving your goals by race weekend


----------



## bryana

So - question for those knowledgable (@DopeyBadger) perhaps:

I am currently half way through training for Dark Side (16 week program). While I've run races before, it has been a few years. So I eased into it and am just following the rD Galloway beginner's plan. I definitely think it's working better for me than any other plans I tried in the past (primarily I really like the timed runs during the week as opposed to the distance runs), and that's evident in the fact that this is the most consistent I have ever been with training. I haven't missed a training run yet.

Now that I've established a good base (and routine!), I was thinking about maybe adding another day of running. The hardest thing to get used to at first with this plan is that it was 3 run days instead of 4. I was thinking about adding a 45 minute run in between to the two 30s (maybe like a Tuesday30/Wednesday45, Friday30). However, then I was just wondering if I'd be better suited doing it as I am but adding a day or two of cross training at the gym that I have a membership but never go to.  Eventually those 30 minute runs will turn into 45 minute runs as I start to really train for the marathon in the summer, but until then.. I don't know.

So, thoughts?


----------



## jeanigor

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> On a different topic: we are going to rent DVC points for a 2 bedroom at Saratoga Springs. We'll probably use David's. Never rented DVC points before. Any idea on how soon I need to do it for a SS 2 bedroom Dopey stay? Any pointers or tips or gotchas  I should know about ahead of time?
> 
> The no-cancellation policy has me spooked, as we'll be taking my elderly mom and plans could change.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I'm in the same boat. We want a 2BR, but not sure we want to pay the 11 month premium. I have rented from David's service in the past, and I cannot recall any issues, glitches or hidden surprises. My only thing that bugs me a little is the all at once payment, when I rent from a friend or stay in a non-DVC room, I can make payments up until much closer to check-in. As for the no cancellation policy, I can understand it from a business standpoint (unlike runDisney's policy).


----------



## Diskidatheart

My goals for Dopey 2018 are:

5k - Not run it as fast as I did in 2017 (33 minutes with about 8 minutes of stopping for pics).  Take as many pictures as I possibly can again this year.
10k - Finish with my wife and hopefully have time to stop for a couple of pictures along the way.
Half - No time goals...just finish with some added pictures.
Full -As much fun as I had last year getting all the pictures that I did and riding EE, I will probably try and run the marathon in 4:30 this year while riding RnR at the end.  Oh, and if I can finish with a beer and pretzel again, that would be a bonus!!!


----------



## BikeFan

DopeyBadger said:


> My long winded answer is that it depends on a myriad of factors such as runner's history, current fitness, continuous runner vs run/walker, balance amongst the week (both from an easy/hard split and from a duration of training throughout the week), race equivalency profile, amount of time available to train on a daily basis, amount of time available to train prior to the event (in weeks/months), number of days per week willing to train, etc.  My go to limit is 2.5 hours for the long run for a continuous runner.  I've had pretty good success limiting runners of all levels to this maximum and yet still matching their goals and desires.  I truly believe duration and pace are the real considerations when making a plan, moreso then the end result of pace X duration which is mileage.  For some, that means I limit them to 12 miles maximum for training for a marathon (seems crazy, I know).  For others, I limit them at 18 miles.  For others, I limit them at 22 miles.
> 
> I successfully trained an athlete to their first marathon doing the Dopey while limiting their long run to 12 miles (3 hrs, only time I've done that) at 6 days per week for 15 weeks (but essentially only 8 weeks of the real stuff).  This person nailed the predicted times on all 4 events within minutes of my projections.
> 
> Another athlete maxed at 14 miles (2.5 hrs) for their long run on 4 days per week training for 19 weeks.  This person saw an improvement from their first marathon of over 80 minutes (can't remember the exact number).
> 
> So, I'd say the optimal long run is really dependent on a myriad of factors and how well it fits with that person.  But in a general statement, I schedule no more than 2.5 hours for a long run regardless of the person's fitness (with only one exception).  I am however willing to go less dependent on the circumstances.



Thanks for the response.  Interesting results with some of your trainees and your use of a 2.5 hour limit on long runs.  I've heard 3 hour limits from other coaches, and generally agree with the rationale, that additional time/mileage isn't really beneficial after that.  Another data point to consider as I work with my relatives.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

bryana said:


> So - question for those knowledgable (@DopeyBadger) perhaps:
> 
> I am currently half way through training for Dark Side (16 week program). While I've run races before, it has been a few years. So I eased into it and am just following the rD Galloway beginner's plan. I definitely think it's working better for me than any other plans I tried in the past (primarily I really like the timed runs during the week as opposed to the distance runs), and that's evident in the fact that this is the most consistent I have ever been with training. I haven't missed a training run yet.
> 
> Now that I've established a good base (and routine!), I was thinking about maybe adding another day of running. The hardest thing to get used to at first with this plan is that it was 3 run days instead of 4. I was thinking about adding a 45 minute run in between to the two 30s (maybe like a Tuesday30/Wednesday45, Friday30). However, then I was just wondering if I'd be better suited doing it as I am but adding a day or two of cross training at the gym that I have a membership but never go to.  Eventually those 30 minute runs will turn into 45 minute runs as I start to really train for the marathon in the summer, but until then.. I don't know.
> 
> So, thoughts?



The jump from 3 to 4 days of running would be a good thing, it gives you some back-to-back days in addition to the additional mileage.  Going to 4 days can be accomplished pretty easily in most plans, remember adding that additional day is at an easy pace and keep every other day the same.  Nothing wrong with cross-training but improving at running requires running.  

Now going to 5 or 6 days a week you will really see some changes and that can take some time


----------



## ZellyB

@OldSlowGoofyGuy I love that video!

I've rented from the DVC rental store and we are trying to rent right now for a Poly studio. Have the request in, but no match yet with a member.  Anyway, I agree there's not much in the way of a gotcha, but the worrisome part is that once you book that's it.  You are locked in.  DVC rental store does not require the whole amount up front which is some of why I used them.  They do also offer a protection plan (insurance) in case of cancellations, but it comes at a pretty dear cost so we decided not to get it.  Otherwise, just be sure you read through all the information on the websites about it.  I found it to be very straightforward.


----------



## JeffW

bryana said:


> Now that I've established a good base (and routine!), I was thinking about maybe adding another day of running. The hardest thing to get used to at first with this plan is that it was 3 run days instead of 4. I was thinking about adding a 45 minute run in between to the two 30s (maybe like a Tuesday30/Wednesday45, Friday30). However, then I was just wondering if I'd be better suited doing it as I am but adding a day or two of cross training at the gym that I have a membership but never go to.  Eventually those 30 minute runs will turn into 45 minute runs as I start to really train for the marathon in the summer, but until then.. I don't know.
> 
> So, thoughts?



4 days a week plus one day of cross-training has been my marathon pattern for years, and I think it works well.  As far as picking between your 4th day being run or cross-training as you build up, some of it may be dictated by your body and injuries.  I needed to add cross-training first, before the 4th day of running, because the cross-training was working on muscle imbalances that were affecting my knees (ITB Syndrome and plantar fasciitis ) and back (not enough core strength).  If you go the route of adding a 4th running day, ease into it so your total mileage for the week doesn't jump dramatically at the start.  If you haven't been running 3 days in a row, it will take your body a few weeks to adapt


----------



## bellanotte10

Just got an email from runDisney regarding the typo they made with my name...

Dear Elizabeth,



Thank you for contacting us regarding a runDisney event.



We appreciate your inquiry about editing your registration. You may edit select details on your registration at myevents.ACTIVE.com/runDisney. Should you have further questions, please call us at 407-939-4786.



Elizabeth, we look forward to seeing you at the 2018 Walt Disney World Marathon!




great...but guess what I can't edit when I do that....my name with the stupid typo.... I really hope I don't end up with a bib saying "eliabeth" though it would be a funny story to tell


ETA: Called RunDisney.. runDisney sent me to Active... who sent me back to runDisney... Now the woman on the phone for runDisney is accidentally calling me Eliabeth... this is just ridiculous but so funny...

ETA2: apparently they can't change my name..only I can change my name... and I have to send an email to runDisney to get it fixed...looks like my name will be stuck


----------



## DopeyBadger

bryana said:


> So - question for those knowledgable (@DopeyBadger) perhaps:
> 
> I am currently half way through training for Dark Side (16 week program). While I've run races before, it has been a few years. So I eased into it and am just following the rD Galloway beginner's plan. I definitely think it's working better for me than any other plans I tried in the past (primarily I really like the timed runs during the week as opposed to the distance runs), and that's evident in the fact that this is the most consistent I have ever been with training. I haven't missed a training run yet.
> 
> Now that I've established a good base (and routine!), I was thinking about maybe adding another day of running. The hardest thing to get used to at first with this plan is that it was 3 run days instead of 4. I was thinking about adding a 45 minute run in between to the two 30s (maybe like a Tuesday30/Wednesday45, Friday30). However, then I was just wondering if I'd be better suited doing it as I am but adding a day or two of cross training at the gym that I have a membership but never go to.  Eventually those 30 minute runs will turn into 45 minute runs as I start to really train for the marathon in the summer, but until then.. I don't know.
> 
> So, thoughts?





WhereInFlorida said:


> The jump from 3 to 4 days of running would be a good thing, it gives you some back-to-back days in addition to the additional mileage.  Going to 4 days can be accomplished pretty easily in most plans, remember adding that additional day is at an easy pace and keep every other day the same.  Nothing wrong with cross-training but improving at running requires running.
> 
> Now going to 5 or 6 days a week you will really see some changes and that can take some time





JeffW said:


> 4 days a week plus one day of cross-training has been my marathon pattern for years, and I think it works well.  As far as picking between your 4th day being run or cross-training as you build up, some of it may be dictated by your body and injuries.  I needed to add cross-training first, before the 4th day of running, because the cross-training was working on muscle imbalances that were affecting my knees (ITB Syndrome and plantar fasciitis ) and back (not enough core strength).  If you go the route of adding a 4th running day, ease into it so your total mileage for the week doesn't jump dramatically at the start.  If you haven't been running 3 days in a row, it will take your body a few weeks to adapt



@bryana I agree with @WhereInFlorida and @JeffW.  Adding in a 4th day of running will help make you a better runner in the long term picture.  Although it needs to be balanced with the rest of your health to justify the addition.  Listening to your body is critical when making a decision like this because the end goal of your training is to be happy, healthy, and make it to the starting line ready to race (hence injury free).  My suggestion is if you choose to add a 4th day of running (Wednesday) to make it 30 minutes to start off with.  See how your body handles the addition of a back-back day (if you aren't already on Friday/Saturday).  In most cases, adding more running will make you a better runner.  But adding more running may not make you in better health shape overall if the need for strength training, yoga, or some other form of cross-training would better suit you.

The absolute critical part is to keep the training easy.  If you stick to a mindset that 80% of the training you should do is easy, then adding in time spent training during the week (like a 4th day) means the extra time should be almost predominantly easy.  Ask yourself after every run, "Could I have done one more?  One more mile?  One more interval?  One more sprint?"  If the answer is no on a regular basis, then you're likely pushing too hard.  If the answer is yes, then you are doing the perfect amount of training (and the right pace/distance, etc.).  If after you add a 4th day, you start to answer no, then it would be wise to reassess your options.



BikeFan said:


> Thanks for the response.  Interesting results with some of your trainees and your use of a 2.5 hour limit on long runs.  I've heard 3 hour limits from other coaches, and generally agree with the rationale, that additional time/mileage isn't really beneficial after that.  Another data point to consider as I work with my relatives.



Happy to help!  I know Hansons has 3 hours (or 30% of weekly mileage) as their limit and Daniels has 2.5 hours (and many cases 25% of weekly mileage).  I'm currently on a hunt to validate RunnersConnect claim of 2 hours for aerobic improvement (mitochondria specifically) threshold (link).  It's part of my process in order to define the optimal training style I'd like to approach for myself and adapt the concepts to others.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jAcKs_x0 said:


> 3. How to love the person I am inside and out





princess_jamie said:


> This...
> 
> I could use that too.



I am going WAY out on a limb and say this: maybe it's like training for a marathon. You can't expect to run a marathon on day one. You have to train a little bit at a time to build up to it. You build endurance and good running habits and break bad running habits as you train.

So build up to it and build good habits while you're doing it.

So week one, you don't have to love your whole self, just a little bit of your self. Fill in the blank: I love how I _________. Kept running? Planted a tree? Didn't get mad when the guy in front of me had 21 items in the express lane? You get the idea.
Week two: I love how I ______ and _________.

Then there's the breaking of bad habits: catch yourself when you're negative. Don't say 'I hate myself when I ____'. Just like learning good form while running, at first it has to be a conscious effort: lift your arms, push off more, breath properly. At some point through repetition, it becomes automatic.

Enough of me blabbering about things I don't have a clue about...


----------



## beltwaybarry

jmasgat said:


> I've stayed at Pop for the last several years of Marathon weekend trips and have grown fond of it--this from a "you won't catch me there, ever" person.  I get top floor facing the lake and it works out well. I get relative peace and quiet and nice views.  The lack of a coffee pot is a little annoying--but the coffee is swill, anyway, so I don't think I'm missing much.



Yes, the lake view room at Pop is good advice. I found it this year to be a quiet and peaceful location (away from the pool side). The only commotion I heard was Saturday morning with people cheering on the runners doing their fun run around the lake, when the half had been cancelled. And then I went down and joined the runners, which really made the day.


----------



## Sailormoon2

beltwaybarry said:


> Yes, the lake view room at Pop is good advice.


I don't actually see lake-view as a room option. The preferred rooms say "pool view" which for quiet sake, even in January I know I don't want. The standard rooms basically say "parking lot" LOL! So which do I choose for the lake side?


----------



## Disneycouple99

rteetz said:


> Dopey now sold out


Now if you want to pay $1150, you still can.


----------



## bryana

DopeyBadger said:


> @bryana I agree with @WhereInFlorida and @JeffW.  Adding in a 4th day of running will help make you a better runner in the long term picture.  Although it needs to be balanced with the rest of your health to justify the addition.  Listening to your body is critical when making a decision like this because the end goal of your training is to be happy, healthy, and make it to the starting line ready to race (hence injury free).  My suggestion is if you choose to add a 4th day of running (Wednesday) to make it 30 minutes to start off with.  See how your body handles the addition of a back-back day (if you aren't already on Friday/Saturday).  In most cases, adding more running will make you a better runner.  But adding more running may not make you in better health shape overall if the need for strength training, yoga, or some other form of cross-training would better suit you.
> 
> The absolute critical part is to keep the training easy.  If you stick to a mindset that 80% of the training you should do is easy, then adding in time spent training during the week (like a 4th day) means the extra time should be almost predominantly easy.  Ask yourself after every run, "Could I have done one more?  One more mile?  One more interval?  One more sprint?"  If the answer is no on a regular basis, then you're likely pushing too hard.  If the answer is yes, then you are doing the perfect amount of training (and the right pace/distance, etc.).  If after you add a 4th day, you start to answer no, then it would be wise to reassess your options.
> 
> Thank you all! It definitely gives me something to consider. I'm just starting to feel like I'm not doing "enough", probably because of all of those other plans I used to do being 4 days. I'm doing a run streak right now for the month of February so I was thinking about making any changes when that's over. I think I will follow the suggestion to add another 30 first. My schedule right now is pretty solid through mid-May. I have Dark Side in April, then Broad Street Run two weeks after that, then Brooklyn half two weeks after BSR. After that, I'll probably start marathon training, which is primarily when I really think I'll feel like I'm not doing enough (at least during the week; obviously the long runs will be more than enough lol). I'm considering entering the MCM lottery so obviously that will mean training will start sooner than if I was only doing WDW.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

bellanotte10 said:


> I really hope I don't end up with a bib saying "eliabeth"



Black Sharpie! I bring one and have used it to add my name to a bib when I registered late. Had the advantage of actually being big enough to read.


----------



## bellanotte10

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Black Sharpie! I bring one and have used it to add my name to a bib when I registered late. Had the advantage of actually being big enough to read.



that's ultimately what i'll have to do. Not exactly what I want to do...but hey. again... it'll make a very funny story.


----------



## cavepig

Sailormoon2 said:


> I don't actually see lake-view as a room option. The preferred rooms say "pool view" which for quiet sake, even in January I know I don't want. The standard rooms basically say "parking lot" LOL! So which do I choose for the lake side?


When you do online check before your trip I'm pretty sure you can pick lake view for one of your request (you use to anyway) along with like floor and decade as other options.  For now you would just book a standard room.  If we stay POP or actually even at All-Stars we pick top floor as one of our requests, as it's usually the quietest.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

cavepig said:


> When you do online check before your trip I'm pretty sure you can pick lake view for one of your request (you use to anyway) along with like floor and decade as other options.  For now you would just book a standard room.  If we stay POP or actually even at All-Stars we pick top floor as one of our requests, as it's usually the quietest.



This is how I have done my last few visits at POP, I book a standard room and then I pick lake view and 50's at check in and have received both requests each time. Lake view is great because it does seem pretty quiet, and the added bonus of seeing the fireworks for Star Wars and Epcot over the lake too! 50's is nice because it is not too far away from the food court area and busses, but far enough away to not be too loud. Just my experience there but I recommend lake view for sure!


----------



## beltwaybarry

Sailormoon2 said:


> I don't actually see lake-view as a room option. The preferred rooms say "pool view" which for quiet sake, even in January I know I don't want. The standard rooms basically say "parking lot" LOL! So which do I choose for the lake side?


At the time of on-line check in thru myDisneyexperience I was able to make that request, and when I got there it was granted.


----------



## DopeyBadger

@bryana 
I believe you made an important statement which is you use to do 4 day a week training.  If that's true, and you had no problems with it previously then you should have no problem doing it now as well.  While your current Galloway training is three days per week, I can see no reason adding another day of 30-45 min of easy running would be harmful if you've done it successfully in other training plans.  Listen to your body.

I can understand the "not doing enough mindset" as it moved me from three days a week to six days a week of running.  This was successful.  Then I said I'm not doing enough again.  So i moved easy days duration from 60 min to 90 min.  This was not as successful of a decision and led to problems.  So sometimes the feeling of not enough can push you to new heights and sometimes it can cause more harm than good.  You just have to find that personal balance.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Whoops! Just booked flights! Was messing around to see when flights were actually and it sort of happened.

Wicked good deal, was over $450 less than I had budgeted AND nonstop/perfect times for us. BOS-MCO for 5 $927RT (obviously not incl baggage but we'll worry about that later)


----------



## RunDisney Crazy

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> This is how I have done my last few visits at POP, I book a standard room and then I pick lake view and 50's at check in and have received both requests each time. Lake view is great because it does seem pretty quiet, and the added bonus of seeing the fireworks for Star Wars and Epcot over the lake too! 50's is nice because it is not too far away from the food court area and busses, but far enough away to not be too loud. Just my experience there but I recommend lake view for sure!


Awesome. Great to know.  That's where I plan on staying.  Stayed once before and for some reason it's calling me back!


----------



## AThrillingChase

Well crap. I just saw this thread and it is already at 60 pages!


----------



## AThrillingChase

Sailormoon2 said:


> @ZellyB I heard back from the DVC rental store that they were all out of AKL studios, I didn't want the others that were in. My budget for this trip so back to the (likely POP) drawing board for me. I hope something comes through for you.



Was it a particular type of studio view? Or them not having a home resort owner right now? This seems a little nuts with how large AKL is with both kidani and jambo!


----------



## Sailormoon2

AThrillingChase said:


> Was it a particular type of studio view?


They still had Savannah view, but that was out of my budget. I just wanted a standard studio.


----------



## RENThead09

RunDisney Crazy said:


> Awesome. Great to know.  That's where I plan on staying.  Stayed once before and for some reason it's calling me back!



exactly.  Love POP for marathon weekend.  Have only stayed in the 50s.  Upper floors.  Love lake view. This will be POP trip #6 out of the 7 marathon weekends I have run.  (the other was Contemporary, so it was an acceptable reason to skip POP...LOLOLOL)


----------



## AThrillingChase

Sailormoon2 said:


> They still had Savannah view, but that was out of my budget. I just wanted a standard studio.



I am not sure how true this is, but I have heard they have fewer that fall into standard. Bummer!! Maybe at the 7 month mark some will open from switches!


----------



## MeridaAndAngus

Does anyone have an idea how long you can preorder the pin bundles? I already registered for the marathon but wanted to hold off another few weeks to order the pin bundle. Want the pins, but hate the idea they'll be sitting on my money (for another thing) for 10 months...


----------



## Z-Knight

are the pins any good?? I always thought the pre-order bundles are just the logos and I personally like the medal replica pins instead. The only logo pins I liked was the 10th anniversary Disneyland half marathon - all others seem kind of cheap. I totally regret buying the star wars darkside bundle and hope to unload that on ebay soon.


----------



## Aspenmarie82

Z-Knight said:


> are the pins any good?? I always thought the pre-order bundles are just the logos and I personally like the medal replica pins instead. The only logo pins I liked was the 10th anniversary Disneyland half marathon - all others seem kind of cheap. I totally regret buying the star wars darkside bundle and hope to unload that on ebay soon.


I thought the 2018 pin bundle was the replica pins??


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ZellyB said:


> DVC rental store does not require the whole amount up front which is some of why I used them. They do also offer a protection plan (insurance) in case of cancellations...



Thanks for the tip on DVC rental store. I have a request in now for a 2 BR at SS.


----------



## cavepig

MeridaAndAngus said:


> Does anyone have an idea how long you can preorder the pin bundles? I already registered for the marathon but wanted to hold off another few weeks to order the pin bundle. Want the pins, but hate the idea they'll be sitting on my money (for another thing) for 10 months...


I'm not sure how long, but it does sell out at some point, but you probably have a few months I would think.



Z-Knight said:


> are the pins any good?? I always thought the pre-order bundles are just the logos and I personally like the medal replica pins instead. The only logo pins I liked was the 10th anniversary Disneyland half marathon - all others seem kind of cheap. I totally regret buying the star wars darkside bundle and hope to unload that on ebay soon.


 I like the pins, I collect the logo pins, they don't seem cheap to me, but we collect other pins too. It's just a personal thing if you like them or not.



Aspenmarie82 said:


> I thought the 2018 pin bundle was the replica pins??



Pin bundles & bundles are confusing for 2018 I think and I can see people buying something and not getting what they want.

The new* 'Bundles' *for each race and for each challenge do come with 1 replica pin along with 1 logo pin and 1 magnet. 

The* 'Pin Bundles'* for Dopey and Goofy don't say what pins.  In the past it's always been the logo pins as far as I've seen/heard, except 2017 the Dopey pin bundle came with replica pins as posted by others, which upset a lot of people as they were wanting logo like in the past.

_From the website:_

*Dopey Challenge*

Dopey Challenge Bundle


Logo Pin, Medal Replica Pin and Mileage Magnet

Dopey Challenge Pin Bundle


5K, 10K, Half Marathon, Marathon, Goofy's Race and a Half Challenge and Dopey Challenge Pins


*Goofy's Race and a Half Challenge*


Goofy's Race and a Half Challenge Bundle


Logo Pin, Medal Replica Pin and Mileage Magnet

Goofy's Race and a Half Challenge Pin Bundle


Half Marathon, Marathon, and Goofy's Race and a Half Challenge Pins


*Walt Disney World® Marathon*


_Walt Disney World_® Marathon Bundle


Logo Pin, Medal Replica Pin and Mileage Magnet


*Walt Disney World® Half Marathon*




_Walt Disney World_® Half Marathon Bundle


Logo Pin, Medal Replica Pin and Mileage Magnet


*Walt Disney World® 10K*


_Walt Disney World_® 10K Bundle


Logo Pin, Medal Replica Pin and Mileage Magnet


*Walt Disney World® 5K*


_Walt Disney World_® 5K Bundle


Logo Pin, Medal Replica Pin and Mileage Magnet


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday everyone! Another week closer to Marathon Weekend 2018.

*Today's Disney question:
*
Who is your favorite Disney character and why?

Well I'd have to say Donald Duck is my favorite. I'm not really sure why but from a young age I've always liked him because he's stubborn which I tend to be.


----------



## PCFriar80

For obvious reasons I'll have to say Friar Tuck!  Chip and Dale as runner up.


----------



## JClimacus

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Another week closer to Marathon Weekend 2018.
> 
> *Today's Disney question:
> *
> Who is your favorite Disney character and why?
> 
> Well I'd have to say Donald Duck is my favorite. I'm not really sure why but from a young age I've always liked him because he's stubborn which I tend to be.



Baloo from Jungle Book. Couldn't wait to watch him as a kid in the multiple times we saw Jungle Book at the drive-in in the 60's. The laid-back, don't worry style of Baloo I just loved. He was the one character I stopped for in my first marathon.


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Another week closer to Marathon Weekend 2018.
> 
> *Today's Disney question:
> *
> Who is your favorite Disney character and why?
> 
> Well I'd have to say Donald Duck is my favorite. I'm not really sure why but from a young age I've always liked him because he's stubborn which I tend to be.




Belle.  As a kid I liked that she was a lot like me: brown hair, liked to read, saw the best in people, and had a weird dad. As an adult I can still appreciate these qualities.... really excited that she's the theme for my first and only princess glass slipper challenge. 

Runners up: Daisy Duck, Scrooge McDuck, and Ariel.


----------



## bryana

courtneybeth said:


> Belle.  As a kid I liked that she was a lot like me: brown hair, liked to read, saw the best in people, and had a weird dad. As an adult I can still appreciate these qualities.... really excited that she's the theme for my first and only princess glass slipper challenge.
> 
> Runners up: Daisy Duck, Scrooge McDuck, and Ariel.



Belle is my favorite for the same reasons.


----------



## TeeterTots

Snow White for me. In middle school my BFF used a magazine cut out of Snow White to represent me. The one she used had blue eyes like me so I've always liked her. Ariel and Belle are close behind!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Mickey, because it all started with a mouse.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Another week closer to Marathon Weekend 2018.
> 
> *Today's Disney question:
> *
> Who is your favorite Disney character and why?
> 
> Well I'd have to say Donald Duck is my favorite. I'm not really sure why but from a young age I've always liked him because he's stubborn which I tend to be.



Eeyore, although there are really too many to name. Including Star Wars I'd have to put Yoda neck and neck with Eeyore. 

Love anything Ducktales or Rescue Rangers. Vanellope and Taffyta are more recent favorites. Think I'll stop there before naming every character in existence.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney question:
> *
> Who is your favorite Disney character and why?



I'm keeping Star Wars characters separate.

My favorite Disney Character is Stitch.  Why?  I've always been a fan of aliens and I like how he's figuring things out which works for the engineer in me!  He's both sweet and mean in the way I can be!  

My favorite Star Wars character is Yoda.  (Duh! Just look at my name) although BB-8 is a close 2nd now!  

My husband's favorite is Donald (I mean - he did just get a Donald Boba Fett on his calf)  His favorite Star Wars character is Boba Fett.


----------



## ZellyB

I don't know if I really have a favorite. I'm pretty partial to all the Pooh characters and probably Tigger in particular.


----------



## ZellyB

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Thanks for the tip on DVC rental store. I have a request in now for a 2 BR at SS.



Good luck!  Still waiting and hoping our Poly studio comes through.


----------



## CarolynFH

Favorite Disney character:  Tinker Bell, because she opened the curtains on the Disneyland show every week and told us which land we'd focus on that night.  Yeah, I know I'm dating myself!


----------



## bellanotte10

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Another week closer to Marathon Weekend 2018.
> 
> *Today's Disney question:
> *
> Who is your favorite Disney character and why?
> 
> Well I'd have to say Donald Duck is my favorite. I'm not really sure why but from a young age I've always liked him because he's stubborn which I tend to be.




Ariel and not because of the red hair connection... though it was when I was little.  I'm not quite sure. It changes a lot but it always goes back to her for some reason. second favorite is Cinderella. Again can't articulate why but I'm just drawn to them the most.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney question:
> *
> Who is your favorite Disney character and why?



Big Al, because I got a mug with his picture on it when I was 8 and can never seem to let it go.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Another week closer to Marathon Weekend 2018.
> 
> *Today's Disney question:
> *
> Who is your favorite Disney character and why?



Sorcerer Mickey. Fantasia was one of, if not, the first Disney movies I saw as a very young kid and remains a favorite.


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Another week closer to Marathon Weekend 2018.
> 
> *Today's Disney question:
> *
> Who is your favorite Disney character and why?
> 
> Well I'd have to say Donald Duck is my favorite. I'm not really sure why but from a young age I've always liked him because he's stubborn which I tend to be.



Phinneas and Ferb...because we all *love* summer vacation!


----------



## drummerwife

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Another week closer to Marathon Weekend 2018.
> 
> *Today's Disney question:
> *
> Who is your favorite Disney character and why?


Goofy, because he is tall (which I am not) and silly like me.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

FFigawi said:


> Big Al, because I got a mug with his picture on it when I was 8 and can never seem to let it go.



'There was blood on the saddle!'

My favorite Disney memories include Country Bear Jamboree with my parents and exiting into the little restaurant (which I guess evolved in Pecos Bill's) and having little cardboard cups of chili.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Today's Disney Question:  Well it is no question for me.  It is all about Baloo.  Loved him as a kid and I still do. 

Though I do have to say I have really liked the direction of the newer "princesses" like Tiana, Merida and Moana with their independence and strength.  As the father of two girls got to give high second place votes to them!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Maleficent would have to be my favourite if we go by the entire shelf I have dedicted to her memorabilia. But I love "meeting" Donald, he's always the best.


----------



## FelisLachesis

I'm going with Donald Duck.  As frustrated and irritated as he gets (and I get), somehow, we both figure it out at the end.

Oh, and we're not wearing any pants.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

FFigawi said:


> Big Al, because I got a mug with his picture on it when I was 8 and can never seem to let it go.


Big Al = 






Roll Tide!!!


----------



## rteetz

BuckeyeBama said:


> Big Al =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roll Tide!!!


Nope I don't like that big Al. My big Al plays the guitar.


----------



## baxter24

Mickey Mouse is my favorite! Last time we were at the Magic Kingdom, we took our boys to meet the talking Mickey on Main Street. My husband said that I stood there with my mouth open with a silly grin in my face while he talked to my boys.


----------



## mbwhitti

ZellyB said:


> Good luck!  Still waiting and hoping our Poly studio comes through.



Are there studios available just no one selling points?


----------



## bananabean

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney question:
> *
> Who is your favorite Disney character and why?



Maleficent!


----------



## ZellyB

mbwhitti said:


> Are there studios available just no one selling points?



There were studios available when we put in the request, so yeah just no one with Polynesian points I guess wanting to sell.


----------



## SheHulk

Big Hero 6 is Disney right? Then Baymax is my favorite Disney character. He's gentle, selfless, and sweet.
Dug from Up is my favorite Pixar character. I love dogs and Dug just exemplifies everything good about them.


----------



## michigandergirl

So hard to choose, but I'm going to have to say Woody and Buzz.


----------



## mbwhitti

It's a hard choice between Aladdin and Cinderella. Those are the two movies that were my favorite as a child.


----------



## ChipNDale86

Chip n Dale are clearly the best characters of all time!!!

Hamm is my last name so I also love Hamm from Toy Story. Wall-E, Pascal, & Figaro are a few other favorites of mine.


----------



## CherieFran

My favorite Disney character is Wall-E. He just makes me happy.


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney question:
> *
> Who is your favorite Disney character and why?



Scrooge McDuck


----------



## LindseyJo22

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Another week closer to Marathon Weekend 2018.
> 
> *Today's Disney question:
> *
> Who is your favorite Disney character and why?
> 
> Well I'd have to say Donald Duck is my favorite. I'm not really sure why but from a young age I've always liked him because he's stubborn which I tend to be.



Belle is my favorite princess - loves books, which is totally me 

But I also love Winnie the Pooh a lot - I have to go on the ride at least once every trip, and meeting Pooh has been the longest line I've stood in for anything for most of my recent trips  


Also, about the Poly studios - they are booking up fast.  We have that as our home resort, and I could only get partial availability for a standard studio when I looked last night.  I hadn't thought it would go that quickly, and we have a placeholder trip booked in October that I didn't want to give up quite yet, so I was waiting.  Looks like I was wrong on that, so we're trying to figure out if my in-laws have enough points to book us a SSR room and us book something for them later.  Otherwise, we may be banking points and getting a regular room somewhere, because the lake view is really expensive!


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Who is your favorite Disney character and why?


Dumbo!  I have no idea why, but elephants are my favorite animal too.  So glad I got the Dumbo Double Dare medal in 2015 since they dropped the Dumbo part.


----------



## Diskidatheart

My favorite character is probably Crush.  Even though we don't have kids, I still have to go to Turtle Talk every time we are in Epcot dude!


----------



## kywyldcat03

Figment of course!  The imagination ride at Epcot as a kid directed me into engineering.


----------



## steph0808

Sunday Funday question. 

This is a tough one! By my avatar, obviously Belle. As others have said - brown hair, brown eyes, loves to read, weird (in a good way) dad.  

Scrooge McDuck is also a huge favorite. I was in line to get a picture with him after the 2013 marathon and when it was my turn, he switched out with Daisy. I was so mad!


----------



## ANIM8R

FelisLachesis said:


> I'm going with Donald Duck.  As frustrated and irritated as he gets (and I get), somehow, we both figure it out at the end.
> 
> Oh, and we're not wearing any pants.



One of the clips of Walt Disney I saw had him saying that Mickey is the character that exemplifies the person we all want to be but Donald exemplifies who we really are. I think he's right.

My favorite is Sorcerer Mickey. Just a favorite of mine from a young kid with the robe, the hat, and the broomsticks but also I sometimes get carried away with things when I should really pull the reins and slow down a little bit.


----------



## ZellyB

LindseyJo22 said:


> Also, about the Poly studios - they are booking up fast.  We have that as our home resort, and I could only get partial availability for a standard studio when I looked last night.  I hadn't thought it would go that quickly, and we have a placeholder trip booked in October that I didn't want to give up quite yet, so I was waiting.  Looks like I was wrong on that, so we're trying to figure out if my in-laws have enough points to book us a SSR room and us book something for them later.  Otherwise, we may be banking points and getting a regular room somewhere, because the lake view is really expensive!



Yeah, I've been getting pretty concerned about it.  I'm bummed since I really was hoping for Poly, but I may email the rental place back and have them check some different options as well.  I know Grand Floridian was already booked up, but maybe we could get BLT.  I'd like to be on the monorail if possible.  

Ultimately if we can't get something we really want, then we may just go with Shades of Green or stay offsite.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney question:
> *
> Who is your favorite Disney character and why?.



My favorite is Rapunzel because she doesn't let her fear overcome her, she had a dream and she went for it. A close second for me is Eeyore, not totally sure why, maybe because he is more of a realist, which I tend to be (I am a bit more positive in my daily feelings though!).


----------



## courtneybeth

steph0808 said:


> Scrooge McDuck is also a huge favorite



Love Scrooge too. He was our one character must have at the Christmas party and he was so cool to meet.


----------



## hauntedcity

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney question:
> *
> Who is your favorite Disney character and why?



Scrooge McDuck, because, in his words,  "I made it by being tougher than the toughies and smarter than the smarties! And I made it square!"


----------



## Anisum

Caught up after a week away. Whoo.



rteetz said:


> Today's question: What is your favorite resort to either stay at or go to (since I know some of you stay offsite) and why?


Beach Club. I stayed there as a child. Love the theming, love the pool, love the ice cream.




rteetz said:


> Who is your favorite Disney character and why?


Pluto! I love all Disney dogs BUT my favorite is probably Pluto because I can get so much cool stuff with him since he's in the Fab 5 which is why he grew on me when I was a child.


----------



## mbwhitti

LindseyJo22 said:


> Also, about the Poly studios - they are booking up fast.  We have that as our home resort, and I could only get partial availability for a standard studio when I looked last night.  I hadn't thought it would go that quickly, and we have a placeholder trip booked in October that I didn't want to give up quite yet, so I was waiting.  Looks like I was wrong on that, so we're trying to figure out if my in-laws have enough points to book us a SSR room and us book something for them later.  Otherwise, we may be banking points and getting a regular room somewhere, because the lake view is really expensive!





ZellyB said:


> Yeah, I've been getting pretty concerned about it.  I'm bummed since I really was hoping for Poly, but I may email the rental place back and have them check some different options as well.  I know Grand Floridian was already booked up, but maybe we could get BLT.  I'd like to be on the monorail if possible.
> 
> Ultimately if we can't get something we really want, then we may just go with Shades of Green or stay offsite.



Oh man. The person I work with has us booked at BLT (Jan 5-8) because he does not have Poly points until March so was going to try to switch us to Poly when he has those points. Guess it might be a long shot but fingers crossed. I mean, I'm not mad if we have to stay at BLT because we've never stayed there before but I LOVE Poly. Definitely not willing to pay the premium for lake view either... we are in standard BLT which is even cheaper that standard Poly so lake view is out of the question due to price. 

Hope you all are able to get what you want!!


----------



## LindseyJo22

ZellyB said:


> Yeah, I've been getting pretty concerned about it. I'm bummed since I really was hoping for Poly, but I may email the rental place back and have them check some different options as well. I know Grand Floridian was already booked up, but maybe we could get BLT. I'd like to be on the monorail if possible.
> 
> Ultimately if we can't get something we really want, then we may just go with Shades of Green or stay offsite.



Yeah, it's looking like a mess this year - I was hoping for Poly too (and thought it would be pretty easy since we can book at 11 months), but apparently the weekend is going to be popular!  We had a lot of trouble booking at 7 months for our January trip this year as well - it was right before the Marathon weekend and right after the New Year, so I think the fact that both the race and the holiday are so close are not helping at all.



mbwhitti said:


> Oh man. The person I work with has us booked at BLT (Jan 5-8) because he does not have Poly points until March so was going to try to switch us to Poly when he has those points. Guess it might be a long shot but fingers crossed. I mean, I'm not mad if we have to stay at BLT because we've never stayed there before but I LOVE Poly. Definitely not willing to pay the premium for lake view either... we are in standard BLT which is even cheaper that standard Poly so lake view is out of the question due to price.
> 
> Hope you all are able to get what you want!!



Bay Lake would also be super awesome!  And waitlisting is also an option - not sure exactly how it works if the points are different, but I'm pretty sure you could keep your BLT reservation and then waitlist Poly in case it comes up.  It's very possible it wouldn't, but it's an option.  

Yeah, I don't want to do Lake View either - we have the points and could do it, but at that point I'd rather use them for another trip where we can get more bang for our buck out of them at a cheaper resort  

Good luck on your reservation!


----------



## mbwhitti

LindseyJo22 said:


> Bay Lake would also be super awesome!  And waitlisting is also an option - not sure exactly how it works if the points are different, but I'm pretty sure you could keep your BLT reservation and then waitlist Poly in case it comes up.  It's very possible it wouldn't, but it's an option.
> 
> Yeah, I don't want to do Lake View either - we have the points and could do it, but at that point I'd rather use them for another trip where we can get more bang for our buck out of them at a cheaper resort
> 
> Good luck on your reservation!



My points guy has waitlisted stuff for us in the past (and somehow it has always come through!), maybe he would be willing to do it again. I know it's something like only being able to waitlist two reservations at a time so it depends on what he is already doing with other reservations. 

I'm with you on cheaper resort and more trips!!


----------



## Dis5150

Piglet has always been my favorite! Probably because we are both awkward and shy.

I'm starting to be very happy I switched my request from Poly to SS. If it was just DD27 and I, I might have waited and stayed at a value again if it didn't come thru but I have my sister and BIL on this trip and wanted a studio _somewhere_!


----------



## metluver

Belle and Baymax are tied for my favorite character.  Belle for most of the reasons others have said, plus she saves the prince. Baymax is just the most adorable thing ever.

Hercules is a close runner-runner-up, though. I find him super inspirational and sweet.


----------



## DopeyBadger

I just wanted to say kudos to this community and their goals for marathon weekend.  Last year we had 33 people give me goals and this year we have 66.  You guys are awesome!


----------



## steph0808

Baymax is super adorable - I just watched that movie earlier this year, and I loved it.

This weekend I found out that one of my college roommates is running Goofy and her boyfriend is running Dopey. I haven't seen her in a few years, so I'm thrilled! She's a tad faster than me, but I'm secretly hoping she slows down for the full, so we can run together at least a little bit!


----------



## lahobbs4

Add me to the Donal Duck list! Been my favorite for as long as I can remember. Cracks me up when he gets mad 

Rapunzel is a super close 2nd place, though.


----------



## Sonyamalexander

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Another week closer to Marathon Weekend 2018.
> 
> *Today's Disney question:
> *
> Who is your favorite Disney character and why?
> 
> Well I'd have to say Donald Duck is my favorite. I'm not really sure why but from a young age I've always liked him because he's stubborn which I tend to be.




My favorite character is Sorceror Mickey. I fell in love with Fantasia and Fantasia 2000 when I first watched it. Now he the theme of 2 tattoos on me. I ran my first RunDisney 5K in a Sorceror Mickey themed costume.


----------



## pixarmom

Favorite character is Minnie.  It's apparently been that way since I was a toddler.  As the story goes, I once spent the drive to DL talking about what I was going to say to her and then froze up when I met her.  There is a photo of it - I look very star struck!  I guess I like her because she's a classic and because red and white polka dots are just awesome.


----------



## DopeyBadger

pixarmom said:


> Favorite character is Minnie.  It's apparently been that way since I was a toddler.  As the story goes, I once spent the drive to DL talking about what I was going to say to her and then froze up when I met her.  There is a photo of it - I look very star struck!  I guess I like her because she's a classic and because red and white polka dots are just awesome.



Must have been an easy transition for you then.  From red/white polka dots to red/white stripes!


----------



## GollyGadget

Anyone who knows me well would tell you that I'm a happy go lucky type of gal who always has something to smile about. Despite this, my favorite character is currently Sadness. I'm not really sure why, I just love her.

Second and third place go to Chip & Dale. I loved Rescue Rangers as a child and I still love interacting with these two at the parks.

P.S. Go Bucky!


----------



## rteetz

GollyGadget said:


> P.S. Go Bucky!


You just joined and I like you already!


----------



## DopeyBadger

GollyGadget said:


> Anyone who knows me well would tell you that I'm a happy go lucky type of gal who always has something to smile about. Despite this, my favorite character is currently Sadness. I'm not really sure why, I just love her.
> 
> Second and third place go to Chip & Dale. I loved Rescue Rangers as a child and I still love interacting with these two at the parks.
> 
> P.S. Go Bucky!



In case you didn't see it and you're still in the area, a group of us are getting together to do the Milwaukee Running Festival in October.  You and anyone else are welcome to join.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...ea-dis-meet-race-in-july-to-december.3574050/


----------



## mslezalie

My Favorite character is Stitch. He's cute and fluffy. Especially classic Stitch. I'm not a fan of the modern Stitch design.

Rounding out my top four characters: Winnie the Pooh. I seemed to have loved him as a child, but I don't recall why. I still have my giant Winnie the Pooh stuff animal. Rapunzel, due to her positive personality. As well as Mulan. She was the first Disney character I felt I could identify with.


----------



## courtneybeth

Announcement went out today that RawThreads Club got more entries for Dopey.  For $125, you get access for one year to RunDisney race entries, merch discounts (ie: February was 20% off all product) and a $25 gift certificate that you can use site wide (plus a welcome gift pack).

So if you wanted to Dopey, you'd pay $125 to join, plus $575 for the race -- includes your Active fee!   They have all races available for WDW marathon  weekend too!  May be a good alternative for anyone looking for entries still.


----------



## NeverlandClub23

After attempting Dopey this year (doing all the races except the half obviously), we have decided the half is our perfect distance moving forward. Long enough to get to experience a few parks, but not too long to destroy your feet and make the walk through the airport the next day excruciating! We do a handful of halves every year so our pace is pretty good to not have to be chased by the balloon ladies like we were for the marathon (in hindsight, we should've submitted one of our race times to get us in a closer corral instead of thinking it wouldn't matter being in one of the last ones...).

We'll be there for the half in 2018 staying at VWL! (stayed at CBR this year and loved it! just love WL too! )


----------



## Anisum

DopeyBadger said:


> I just wanted to say kudos to this community and their goals for marathon weekend.  Last year we had 33 people give me goals and this year we have 66.  You guys are awesome!


I don't remember if I gave my goal in this thread or in the Dopey one but my goals are:
1. Finish.
2. Finish in the upright position.
3. Possibly DATW



courtneybeth said:


> Announcement went out today that RawThreads Club got more entries for Dopey.  For $125, you get access for one year to RunDisney race entries, merch discounts (ie: February was 20% off all product) and a $25 gift certificate that you can use site wide (plus a welcome gift pack).


Just got my welcome packet. It had some fun surprises in it! Still waiting on my $25 gift certificate but I enjoyed not having to stress about day of registration.


----------



## cburnett11

DopeyBadger said:


> I'd love to hear your goals for Marathon Weekend.



5 in my family will be doing the Full Marathon.  For everyone but me, it will be their first marathon.  Most of us are busy training now, but hopefully everyone will be ready by January.  My wife and daughter-in-law are training hard right now.  Unfortunately my wife has a history of injuring her ankle area(s)... stress fractures.  My son and daughter are both procrastinating on their training... we'll see how that turns out for them but they at least have a history of running if you rewind the clock a few years.  So they sorta know what they are up against.

My goal is to get my wife through this marathon.  It will be a big achievement for her and I want to be there for her the whole race.  We will use some predetermined run/walk/run interval.  Right now it is 60/60.  I want my focus to be on her, but not so much that I drive her crazy for the whole 6 hours.    If she stays healthy, I think she could possibly finish in 5:30, but that would likely be a stretch goal and probably something that I'm looking at more than her.  So really the goal is to get to the start healthy and finish the race with my wife smiling.

As far as the rest of the bunch, I hope they are all able to finish and have a good time.  My daughter-in-law is putting in the most work, so I hope she has a great experience.  She's very persistent and I just hope the race is able to start and she can execute on all her training.  As far as my son and daughter, I just hope they can train enough to survive the event.  I think my son will eventually start training and he'll probably be okay.  Pride will likely be his biggest roadblock.  I'm not sure if he plans to run with his wife or solo.  It will probably depend on how much he spends running in the summer/fall.  My daughter will probably do the least training possible.  I'm guessing she'll end up trying to run with my wife and I.  She will be doing the DCP in the fall, so I'm guessing any free time she'll have will be playing in the parks instead of actually training.  I really can't blame her.  

It should be a great weekend for my family.  I hope all of us on this forum have a great time.


----------



## courtneybeth

Anisum said:


> Just got my welcome packet. It had some fun surprises in it! Still waiting on my $25 gift certificate but I enjoyed not having to stress about day of registration.



Email them if you can - they're awesome about responding right away. The gc should have been sent to your email. It's a code


----------



## Anisum

courtneybeth said:


> Email them if you can - they're awesome about responding right away. The gc should have been sent to your email. It's a code


They are! I just contacted them today! I was away when my package came in so I just got around to it.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Whee, got all of our accommodations sorted out for Marathon Weekend!

Thank goodness for my in-laws who can book at SSR as their home resort  They booked us for Marathon Weekend, and we booked them their October trip at the Poly, so I think everyone wins here 

I may miss the monorail access, but I'll take having a room over wondering about it for the next 10 months or so.

Now I need to really sit down with my training calendar, since after this weekend and next the Savannah RnR Marathon and the Disney Marathon are the only big races on my horizon.


----------



## RENThead09

DopeyBadger said:


> Must have been an easy transition for you then.  From red/white polka dots to red/white stripes!
> 
> View attachment 221263



ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Better Dead then Cheer for Red!

Go Gophers!  

LOLOLOL

That one time... when I got into a fight walking through the beer garden at Dane County Arena when the I was the mascot for the visiting team....ya, that was cool.   (badger band does kick a$s though)


----------



## rteetz

RENThead09 said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> Better Dead then Cheer for Red!
> 
> Go Gophers!
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> That one time... when I got into a fight walking through the beer garden at Dane County Arena when the I was the mascot for the visiting team....ya, that was cool.   (badger band does kick a$s though)


HEY WE'VE GOT A GOPHER IN HERE!


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> HEY WE'VE GOT A GOPHER IN HERE!
> 
> View attachment 221568


Okay I don't get how to make this gif thing work here.


----------



## jmasgat

LindseyJo22 said:


> Whee, got all of our accommodations sorted out for Marathon Weekend!.........
> I may miss the monorail access, but I'll take having a room over wondering about it for the next 10 months or so.



It's nuts trying to guess on DVC right now.  I am not an owner, but wanted to do AKL--no dice for my request. Seems like everyone booked at the opening of the 11 month window.  My sister gave me her DVC password so now I can check availability, and now I may try to engineer a split stay.

So much work!  And what I really need to do is pin down the rest of my accommodation for my May England trip.


----------



## mbwhitti

jmasgat said:


> It's nuts trying to guess on DVC right now.  I am not an owner, but wanted to do AKL--no dice for my request. Seems like everyone booked at the opening of the 11 month window.  My sister gave me her DVC password so now I can check availability, and now I may try to engineer a split stay.



We are doing a split stay... we've done it a couple of times before. The only thing I don't like is that middle time without a room in the one day and not being able to fully unpack.  Marathon weekend we are splitting between BWV and BLT (which we hope to switch to Poly). We could not decide if we wanted monorail or epcot so we chose both! It'll be worth it in the end I think.


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

Just registered for the 2018 1/2 Marathon!  After being let down last month for not being able to run my first 1/2 marathon, this will be my 'do-over'!  Fingers crossed for better weather in 2018!


----------



## GollyGadget

jmasgat said:


> So much work!  And what I really need to do is pin down the rest of my accommodation for my May England trip.



Haha. I'm in the same boat. My husband has been giving me a hard time about all my Disney planning when I haven't finished planning our Italy/Greece trip at the end of May. Oh well... We'll figure it out.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Woohoo! Confirmed at SSR through dvc rental store. My brother and family are also confirmed through DVC proper. They're doing a 'Family Dopey': 1 nephew doing the 5k, brother doing the half, other nephew doing the full. Not sure who's doing the 10k. This is great, as I'll have company every morning. My mom is coming too, so it should be a great family week!

Next up: fretting about ADRs!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Just putting a little post here because...I'm at 666 messages and I want to get off of that number

I got myself wondering about training in the cold weather with an 11YO who technically can't use the TM at the Y yet....maybe I'll ask them to make an exception.


----------



## bozley0621

It hasn't even been 2 weeks since we arrived back from our trip to the World. It had been three years since we were last there, due to having annual passes and living 79.8 miles from DL. I signed up for the 2018 half-marathon as an excuse to give Hubbs to return next year. When I signed up for the half a few days ago, I was so motivated that I signed up for the DL Super Heroes 10K in November at the same time.  I last ran the WDW half-marathon in 2009 (I can't believe so much time has since passed).

2016 was a rough year for me personally and professionally. I paid for it with my diet and fitness. I'm excited to have a goal to work toward to hopefully take my mind off of work (its always on my mind) and to pass the time while Hubbs is deployed this year. Our rescue golden retriever is improving with his walking etiquette by the day, so I hope to include him in my training.

For those of you that have run a race during the January marathon weekend the past few years, what is the likelihood that I will be able to obtain a reservation at the Wilderness Lodge for race weekend in June? The past few years, Disney has announced continuation of the military discounts for the following year around this time. I'm hoping the stars will align  and that I'll be able to book a reservation at the WL with the mil discount for race weekend.


----------



## SheHulk

bozley0621 said:


> It hasn't even been 2 weeks since we arrived back from our trip to the World. It had been three years since we were last there, due to having annual passes and living 79.8 miles from DL. I signed up for the 2018 half-marathon as an excuse to give Hubbs to return next year. When I signed up for the half a few days ago, I was so motivated that I signed up for the DL Super Heroes 10K in November at the same time.  I last ran the WDW half-marathon in 2009 (I can't believe so much time has since passed).
> 
> 2016 was a rough year for me personally and professionally. I paid for it with my diet and fitness. I'm excited to have a goal to work toward to hopefully take my mind off of work (its always on my mind) and to pass the time while Hubbs is deployed this year. Our rescue golden retriever is improving with his walking etiquette by the day, so I hope to include him in my training.
> 
> For those of you that have run a race during the January marathon weekend the past few years, what is the likelihood that I will be able to obtain a reservation at the Wilderness Lodge for race weekend in June? The past few years, Disney has announced continuation of the military discounts for the following year around this time. I'm hoping the stars will align  and that I'll be able to book a reservation at the WL with the mil discount for race weekend.


I got a reservation for race weekend at Wilderness Lodge for the 2015 race. We booked on hotels.com the October before the race, so way later than June. Not sure if it's the same pool of room availability, but that's what we got.


----------



## rteetz

runDisney just emailed me a thank you for registering and said they will be sending more info as the race weekend approaches. They also included a checklist of things to do like submit a proof of time, book a hotel, etc. I don't remember them doing this in the past.


----------



## Simba's Girl

I got that email too. While I was on the phone booking our hotel and park tickets. We were able to snag a BC Deluxe room so I'm psyched!


----------



## drummerwife

I got the email as well. Now I get to look forward to 10 months of emails trying to get me to spend even more money. Doesn't runDisney know I'm already broke!


----------



## JeffW

Well, I guess we're even more committed to runDisney now.  ROFR passed on our BLT offer today!  No idea what luck we'll have with Jan '18 accommodations once we close, but we're excited.  Should have done this many marathon weekends ago.


----------



## mbwhitti

JeffW said:


> Well, I guess we're even more committed to runDisney now.  ROFR passed on our BLT offer today!  No idea what luck we'll have with Jan '18 accommodations once we close, but we're excited.  Should have done this many marathon weekends ago.



How exciting! DH and I are considering a resale purchase at BWV.


----------



## FelisLachesis

I went through one of the DVC rental places to try to secure something on the Monorail.  When we started last week, the studios at GFV and BLT were already booked up.  She had seen a possible opening for a PolyV studio, but then, today, The 5th (10k day, Expo day for the Goofy runners) had closed.

I'm hoping something may open, but I may have to look elsewhere.


----------



## mbwhitti

FelisLachesis said:


> I went through one of the DVC rental places to try to secure something on the Monorail.  When we started last week, the studios at GFV and BLT were already booked up.  She had seen a possible opening for a PolyV studio, but then, today, The 5th (10k day, Expo day for the Goofy runners) had closed.
> 
> I'm hoping something may open, but I may have to look elsewhere.



Oh dang! We were looking to move our BLT to Poly the 5-8...


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> runDisney just emailed me a thank you for registering and said they will be sending more info as the race weekend approaches. They also included a checklist of things to do like submit a proof of time, book a hotel, etc. I don't remember them doing this in the past.



I got it too. Wondering how many emails they will actually send (and in a timely manner) or if we will get eighteen of them on New Year's Day.


----------



## AThrillingChase

rteetz said:


> runDisney just emailed me a thank you for registering and said they will be sending more info as the race weekend approaches. They also included a checklist of things to do like submit a proof of time, book a hotel, etc. I don't remember them doing this in the past.



I got an email like this for Dark Side, I believe. Must be their new thing. 



FelisLachesis said:


> I went through one of the DVC rental places to try to secure something on the Monorail.  When we started last week, the studios at GFV and BLT were already booked up.  She had seen a possible opening for a PolyV studio, but then, today, The 5th (10k day, Expo day for the Goofy runners) had closed.
> 
> I'm hoping something may open, but I may have to look elsewhere.



I wanted to buy soon, so well before the 7 month mark, but I keep seeing posts like this on this thread! Makes me wonder if it is worth it.


----------



## ZellyB

FelisLachesis said:


> I went through one of the DVC rental places to try to secure something on the Monorail.  When we started last week, the studios at GFV and BLT were already booked up.  She had seen a possible opening for a PolyV studio, but then, today, The 5th (10k day, Expo day for the Goofy runners) had closed.
> 
> I'm hoping something may open, but I may have to look elsewhere.



Sadly we found the same.  Our DVC rental place emailed me over the weekend that the only thing with availability for the dates we want is OKW and SSR.  Since neither of those are appealing to us, we are going to pass on renting DVC this trip.  Boo!!  My contact at the rental place said they've been shocked at how quickly things have booked up.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Sadly we found the same.  Our DVC rental place emailed me over the weekend that the only thing with availability for the dates we want is OKW and SSR.  Since neither of those are appealing to us, we are going to pass on renting DVC this trip.  Boo!!  My contact at the rental place said they've been shocked at how quickly things have booked up.


That sucks. I will say I would recommend SSR to others. I know its not exactly near a park but race transportation was great and the proximity to Disney Springs was also great for going and getting something to eat.


----------



## goingthedistance

I booked SSR for marathon week.  Might try to change at 7 months but I do not have expectations that anything will be available.


----------



## dta87

ZellyB said:


> Sadly we found the same.  Our DVC rental place emailed me over the weekend that the only thing with availability for the dates we want is OKW and SSR.  Since neither of those are appealing to us, we are going to pass on renting DVC this trip.  Boo!!  My contact at the rental place said they've been shocked at how quickly things have booked up.



I was extremely satisfied with our 2 bedroom that we had at OKW for the 2015 Dopey.  Excellent location, quiet and close to the quiet pool.  My initial reason for wanting to stay there was I had read that for previous marathons you could walk to the corrals from there, NOT the case anymore and even during that year.  I ended up driving to each of the races and it was easy as can be and I had the shelter of my warm car during those cold mornings.  Since SSR is my home property I already have that booked for 2018 but at the 7mo point I am going to see what is available and hopefully book a split stay at one of the monorail resorts.


----------



## FelisLachesis

dta87 said:


> I was extremely satisfied with our 2 bedroom that we had at OKW for the 2015 Dopey.



I saw the pictures for OKW.  The first thing I said to myself was "this looks like my parents' beach house!"  I want to go somewhere different at Disney, so I'll pass on that.


----------



## courtneybeth

How is the walk to the corrals for the marathon? Doing princess this weekend I wasn't anticipating a 5k before running the half (ha!). Just curious as to where you start for the full. 

Legs feel good after 22.4 miles. I think taking it easy on the first three races I can marathon no problem.


----------



## rteetz

courtneybeth said:


> How is the walk to the corrals for the marathon? Doing princess this weekend I wasn't anticipating a 5k before running the half (ha!). Just curious as to where you start for the full.
> 
> Legs feel good after 22.4 miles. I think taking it easy on the first three races I can marathon no problem.


The corrals for the princess Half is the same for the half and full for marathon weekend.


----------



## rteetz

I just realized that the full marathon in 2018 will be my 10th runDisney race since this years half was cancelled. I will also receive my 15th runDisney medal for the Dopey. This weekend just got better!


----------



## jmasgat

courtneybeth said:


> How is the walk to the corrals for the marathon? Doing princess this weekend I wasn't anticipating a 5k before running the half (ha!). Just curious as to where you start for the full.
> 
> Legs feel good after 22.4 miles. I think taking it easy on the first three races I can marathon no problem.



Walk is the same as for Princess half.  All the way out to Epcot Center Drive. Corral placement varies slightly, but basically same locale.


----------



## courtneybeth

That's good to know. I look at it as a nice warm up walk before you start.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Good to know! I had no clue the walk was that long when we started, and was a little worried about being late.  Thankfully I wasn't, since they didn't start everything until a little after 5:30, but I'll be heading to the corral a little earlier next time just to make sure


----------



## WhereInFlorida

courtneybeth said:


> That's good to know. I look at it as a nice warm up walk before you start.



Except when it is in the upper-30s, no real warm up in that walk.


----------



## purplekicks

I just signed up for my very first marathon!  

Yesterday last year was my very first half marathon.  Go big or go home, right????

Maybe Goofy next year?


----------



## FelisLachesis

I booked a room this morning through the iRun phone number this morning.  I looked at MDE, and noticed that it's a "basic package."  I did decline travel insurance, theme park tickets, DDP, and plane tickets.  Whatever I'm going to pick up, I'll get myself (no insurnace or DDP, though).

Is there anything necessarily wrong with getting the basic package vs room only?  Also, if there's a discount off rack rates that occurs this September (it seems to happen every September), and I just call iRun and get the discounted rate, or would there be more hoops to jump through?


----------



## MissLiss279

FelisLachesis said:


> I booked a room this morning through the iRun phone number this morning.  I looked at MDE, and noticed that it's a "basic package."  I did decline travel insurance, theme park tickets, DDP, and plane tickets.  Whatever I'm going to pick up, I'll get myself (no insurnace or DDP, though).
> 
> Is there anything necessarily wrong with getting the basic package vs room only?  Also, if there's a discount off rack rates that occurs this September (it seems to happen every September), and I just call iRun and get the discounted rate, or would there be more hoops to jump through?



I have successfully added the discounted rate in the past; however last year I was unable to add the AP rate without also adding the DDP (which I didn't want). So... I don't know. Things can change.


----------



## rteetz

MissLiss279 said:


> I have successfully added the discounted rate in the past; however last year I was unable to add the AP rate without also adding the DDP (which I didn't want). So... I don't know. Things can change.


Sometimes there are certain requirements to the discounts such as a specific ticket requirement.


----------



## bcarey2k

FelisLachesis said:


> I booked a room this morning through the iRun phone number this morning.  I looked at MDE, and noticed that it's a "basic package."  I did decline travel insurance, theme park tickets, DDP, and plane tickets.  Whatever I'm going to pick up, I'll get myself (no insurnace or DDP, though).
> 
> Is there anything necessarily wrong with getting the basic package vs room only?  Also, if there's a discount off rack rates that occurs this September (it seems to happen every September), and I just call iRun and get the discounted rate, or would there be more hoops to jump through?



We've done it in the past as well ... it had to be a "package" .... the CM added miniature golf (free) to the reservation and *poof* ... instant package.

But, all things are fluid and ever changing.  

Brian


----------



## bcarey2k

Question - Anyone have any good insight on a good 10 mile race towards the end of the summer, preferably somewhere cooler than Louisiana?

Brian


----------



## Chaitali

bcarey2k said:


> Question - Anyone have any good insight on a good 10 mile race towards the end of the summer, preferably somewhere cooler than Louisiana?
> 
> Brian


Hmm... this might be pushing the end of Summer thing but the Army 10 miler in DC is great.  Cons are that it's really crowded and it fills up the first day, usually.  Pros are that it's really scenic through downtown DC, military tie in, and relatively flat.  Weather is generally pleasant.  http://www.armytenmiler.com/

Edited to add - October 8th is the date


----------



## drummerwife

Just wanted to add... anyone considering doing a D.C. race in the foreseeable future needs to seriously consider transportation to and from the races. Metro, specifically the subway, is undergoing "safe track" right now. What this means in relation to the races is there will be no subway support for the races. They wouldn't even support MCM this past October.


----------



## FelisLachesis

MissLiss279 said:


> I have successfully added the discounted rate in the past; however last year I was unable to add the AP rate without also adding the DDP (which I didn't want). So... I don't know. Things can change.



If I have to add the DDP, it might be alright, depending on how much more it becomes.  I can eat enough food to make the DDP worth it.  My girlfriend, not so much.  But if it's like overall a $200 increase after the discount and adding DDP, I might just do it; it would still cost less, overall.


----------



## SheHulk

I still have not signed up for a January race. I'm trying to decide whether my body really wants to try another marathon or whether to sign up for the half this year, or just skip it this year altogether. Actually I segued from the marathon right into training for a spring half and I'm feeling a little burned out. Hoping the races don't sell out before I can make a decision, which I'd like to do in May or June. It feels weird to drop back to the half for 2018 especially, because of the 25th anniversary. When do you think they will release the design for the 25th anniversary medal? I'm not a medal junkie or anything but of all years to go down and not do the marathon this doesn't feel like it.


----------



## SheHulk

Also, is anybody shocked that the half is still available? Is it because it was canceled for weather this year? That seems so random, it would be almost impossible to happen again.


----------



## rteetz

SheHulk said:


> Also, is anybody shocked that the half is still available? Is it because it was canceled for weather this year? That seems so random, it would be almost impossible to happen again.


No im not in shock. It will likely eventually sell out though.


----------



## AThrillingChase

rteetz said:


> No im not in shock. It will likely eventually sell out though.



I like that things arent selling out immediately now. But...I also fear I will wait too long and miss out. Because now who knows when it will sell out??


----------



## hauntedcity

AThrillingChase said:


> I like that things arent selling out immediately now. But...I also fear I will wait too long and miss out. Because now who knows when it will sell out??



...which brings us back to the missing "% sold out" graphic!  I really wish they'd bring it back.


----------



## pixarmom

FelisLachesis said:


> I saw the pictures for OKW.  The first thing I said to myself was "this looks like my parents' beach house!"  I want to go somewhere different at Disney, so I'll pass on that.



Ha!  Too funny - I thought the exact same regarding OKW and my parents' beach home!


----------



## Simba's Girl

FelisLachesis said:


> I booked a room this morning through the iRun phone number this morning.  I looked at MDE, and noticed that it's a "basic package."  I did decline travel insurance, theme park tickets, DDP, and plane tickets.  Whatever I'm going to pick up, I'll get myself (no insurnace or DDP, though).
> 
> Is there anything necessarily wrong with getting the basic package vs room only?  Also, if there's a discount off rack rates that occurs this September (it seems to happen every September), and I just call iRun and get the discounted rate, or would there be more hoops to jump through?



I think part of the benefit to going with this as a "basic package" deal is that the deposit is only $200+ travel insurance (if you opt in for it) vs. one night's charge for a room only reservation which could be significantly more than $200 for some. 

FWIW I did the same thing last week. Called iRun through Disney and booked a package but with tickets and insurance for us who are over/going to be over 18. I was able to get the room we wanted at the resort we wanted. The agent told me I could call back and get/see if any future discounts apply to our room category as well as make payments on the vacation package during the year. I must say that I've never made reservations 10+ months in advance for anything before. Kinda weird for me. Going to drag until we get close to that 180 day mark.


----------



## tigger536

Keels said:


> My sweet friends handed out beer during the 10K this year. I promised @FFigawi that an IPA would be waiting for him at Mile 5, but he had no idea who would have it. I told him he needed to go up to ANY female he saw and say to them: "Do you have a beer for me?".
> 
> My friends were the only ones out there at that point, so they were obvious. But Mercedes checked the name on his bib and asked to see his ID before he was handed said beer.



They were very patient bartenders.  They waited for Darkwing to make ALL the picture stops.


----------



## tigger536

rteetz said:


> Well I was actually considering Light side right after marathon weekend since I should still be on break from college. Otherwise Labor Day weekend would be next best.



It is REALLY fun walking around DL with your C2C at only the second race of the year. 10 medals in 10 days! Doooo iiiiittttt! Plus the lightside race itself is really fun.  And running thru Cars land before dawn is amazing (but this is any DL race).


----------



## LadyDi13

tigger536 said:


> It is REALLY fun walking around DL with your C2C at only the second race of the year. 10 medals in 10 days! Doooo iiiiittttt! Plus the lightside race itself is really fun.  And running thru Cars land before dawn is amazing (but this is any DL race).



We did that in 2016, you do feel pretty bada$$ having earned the coast to coast before January is even over! We opted to do the Rebel Challenge because my DH is in it for the bling. It was quite impressive though to see folks who had done Dopey, the Castaway Cay 5K and earned their C2C...talk about bling!


----------



## rteetz

tigger536 said:


> It is REALLY fun walking around DL with your C2C at only the second race of the year. 10 medals in 10 days! Doooo iiiiittttt! Plus the lightside race itself is really fun.  And running thru Cars land before dawn is amazing (but this is any DL race).


If I get someone to go with me to DL I will definitely be doing it.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Simba's Girl said:


> I think part of the benefit to going with this as a "basic package" deal is that the deposit is only $200+ travel insurance (if you opt in for it) vs. one night's charge for a room only reservation which could be significantly more than $200 for some.
> 
> FWIW I did the same thing last week. Called iRun through Disney and booked a package but with tickets and insurance for us who are over/going to be over 18. I was able to get the room we wanted at the resort we wanted. The agent told me I could call back and get/see if any future discounts apply to our room category as well as make payments on the vacation package during the year. I must say that I've never made reservations 10+ months in advance for anything before. Kinda weird for me. Going to drag until we get close to that 180 day mark.



Good to know! I'm going to keep checking the discount sites to see if/when there will be discounts available marathon weekend.  The amount of money for the deposit is of no consequence, even the moderates are about $250 for one night, so not much more than just the $200 deposit as a package.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Looks like I'm in for Dopey #2!


----------



## LadyDi13

FelisLachesis said:


> Good to know! I'm going to keep checking the discount sites to see if/when there will be discounts available marathon weekend.  The amount of money for the deposit is of no consequence, even the moderates are about $250 for one night, so not much more than just the $200 deposit as a package.



According to Mousesavers.com, historically the promotions that would impact marathon weeekend come out at the end of September. 
I am trying to convince the other members of our group that we need to get rooms booked soon so we don't end up paying out the nose again due to a lack of planning.


----------



## FelisLachesis

LadyDi13 said:


> According to Mousesavers.com, historically the promotions that would impact marathon weeekend come out at the end of September.
> I am trying to convince the other members of our group that we need to get rooms booked soon so we don't end up paying out the nose again due to a lack of planning.



I booked with iRun a could days ago.  I swear the quoted price was cheaper than booking at rack rates.  Either that, or my math is off.


----------



## SheHulk

AThrillingChase said:


> I like that things arent selling out immediately now. But...I also fear I will wait too long and miss out. Because now who knows when it will sell out??


Oh no I like it too! I was just surprised, I didn't think the half would last this long.


----------



## tigger536

rteetz said:


> If I get someone to go with me to DL I will definitely be doing it.





LadyDi13 said:


> We did that in 2016, you do feel pretty bada$$ having earned the coast to coast before January is even over! We opted to do the Rebel Challenge because my DH is in it for the bling. It was quite impressive though to see folks who had done Dopey, the Castaway Cay 5K and earned their C2C...talk about bling!



Yes! This is the way to do it! That's what I did this past January.  It was so much fun I think I'm going for a repeat! 12 medals in a week and a half!


----------



## rteetz

Okay I'm very sorry but I completely forgot to post the Sunday Disney Question earlier. Better late than never right? 

Today's Disney Question: 

What Disney attraction would you update, and what would be the update you do to it? 

My answer: I would update Tomorrowland Speedway. It was a favorite as mine as a kid but now as I'm getting older it needs to be updated to electric cars or something that gives it a fresh look.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Okay I'm very sorry but I completely forgot to post the Sunday Disney Question earlier. Better late than never right?
> 
> Today's Disney Question:
> 
> What Disney attraction would you update, and what would be the update you do to it?
> 
> My answer: I would update Tomorrowland Speedway. It was a favorite as mine as a kid but now as I'm getting older it needs to be updated to electric cars or something that gives it a fresh look.



Illuminations. I've always enjoyed the show, but it just feels like it's time for something new.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Okay I'm very sorry but I completely forgot to post the Sunday Disney Question earlier. Better late than never right?
> 
> Today's Disney Question:
> 
> What Disney attraction would you update, and what would be the update you do to it?
> 
> .



I would update Living With The Land to something more interactive - like a hybrid between the boat ride and the tour.  I miss having human interaction on the ride!


----------



## drummerwife

rteetz said:


> Okay I'm very sorry but I completely forgot to post the Sunday Disney Question earlier. Better late than never right?
> 
> Today's Disney Question:
> 
> What Disney attraction would you update, and what would be the update you do to it?



Not an update, but reverting to the original version of Journey into Imagination. The ride with Dreamfinder(?) was a great ride. Why Disney felt the need to "improve" it I'll never know.


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney Question:
> 
> What Disney attraction would you update, and what would be the update you do to it?



There are some empty pavilions in Epcot that I'd love to see attractions added to them. A ride based on Big Hero 6 or Walle would be fun. Imagine riding in a floaty chair or having Baymax teach you about the body and health? Much better than empty areas.


----------



## Baloo in MI

I would update Kali River Rapids.  It is too short.  It has a great story, but without a fast pass it is not worth it.  On a hot day the lines are insane!  I would lengthen the ride giving it more substantial experience; worth the wait.  And (I realize I know nothing about this) design it to offer more than one excursion making it a different experience for the rider and increasing the capacity.


----------



## rteetz

Baloo in MI said:


> I would update Kali River Rapids.  It is too short.  It has a great story, but without a fast pass it is not worth it.  On a hot day the lines are insane!  I would lengthen the ride giving it more substantial experience; worth the wait.  And (I realize I know nothing about this) design it to offer more than one excursion making it a different experience for the rider and increasing the capacity.


Did you know Kali River Rapids was originally supposed to be called Tiger River Run and was supposed to be longer. It was also supposed to have a part that would have live Tigers hence the name.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Okay I'm very sorry but I completely forgot to post the Sunday Disney Question earlier. Better late than never right?
> 
> Today's Disney Question:
> 
> What Disney attraction would you update, and what would be the update you do to it?
> 
> My answer: I would update Tomorrowland Speedway. It was a favorite as mine as a kid but now as I'm getting older it needs to be updated to electric cars or something that gives it a fresh look.



Mine isn't really an update to a single attraction, but rather something I would add to at least one and maybe all four parks. I got to thinking when going through DinoLand, U.S.A. that it would be nice if each park had an area with a high concentration of rides for smaller kids. My thinking was that it would allow families to feel like they had gotten more done during the day and provide a place to take toddlers and kids who weren't quite tall enough to ride some of the larger attractions something to do while others in their party were experiencing a bigger ride. This would also allow a chance for some movies that don't have a large presence in the parks to be represented and could possibly help shorten lines elsewhere.

I know that this probably isn't a new revelation and I can picture some of the reasons why it isn't done and why some wouldn't like it, but I have faith that Disney could find a way to do something like this and not have it look cheap or like an afterthought. I love the parks, but I couldn't help but think when I was there with my family that the park experience was actually designed more for someone like me (an adult) than it was for my 5-years and younger nieces and nephews. Maybe this is by design, of those two groups I am in the one with that decides how to use disposable income. I just can't help but feel there is/should be a way to offer more for smaller/younger children.

And, tangentially to the Tomorrowland Speedway suggestion, I am a huge Wreck-It Ralph fan and would love to see that movie have larger presence in the parks. Perhaps Tomorrowland Speedway isn't the place for it, but I would love to see a Sugar Rush themed racing ride somewhere.


----------



## Baloo in MI

rteetz said:


> Did you know Kali River Rapids was originally supposed to be called Tiger River Run and was supposed to be longer. It was also supposed to have a part that would have live Tigers hence the name.



I did not know that.  Too bad it did not happen, that sounds pretty cool!


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> Illuminations. I've always enjoyed the show, but it just feels like it's time for something new.



This would be my choice too. The show feels very dated and could use a different narrative at a minimum.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> This would be my choice too. The show feels very dated and could use a different narrative at a minimum.


Well I do know a replacement is in the works. 

When it does go I'll miss it dearly. Illuminations is by far my favorite show. All good things must come to an end though.


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> Okay I'm very sorry but I completely forgot to post the Sunday Disney Question earlier. Better late than never right?
> 
> Today's Disney Question:
> 
> What Disney attraction would you update, and what would be the update you do to it?



I'd like an update to It's a Small World.  There's something nostalgic about an opening day ride still in operation, but something about that ride needs to be brought into the 21st century.  But how to do it without destroying the memories brought from it?



courtneybeth said:


> There are some empty pavilions in Epcot that I'd love to see attractions added to them. A ride based on Big Hero 6 or Walle would be fun. Imagine riding in a floaty chair or having Baymax teach you about the body and health? Much better than empty areas.



YES! Eastern Europe, Western and Central Asia, The South Pacific, Central and South America and The Caribbean are wholly unrepresented. Africa has one pavilion: Morocco. I find it hard for this to be a "World Showcase" when all you have is North America, Western Europe, The Far East, and, agian, Morocco, as your "world."  What about Brazil, Jamaica, Russia (current political climate aside), Greece, Turkey, Egypt, India, Australia? I'd run a Korean pavilion, but be prepared to smell the food all the way at Expedition Everest.



Barca33Runner said:


> Mine isn't really an update to a single attraction, but rather something I would add to at least one and maybe all four parks. I got to thinking when going through DinoLand, U.S.A. that it would be nice if each park had an area with a high concentration of rides for smaller kids.



This is a great idea!  Conversely, I'd also love to have a theme park which had more thrill rides, along the lines of a King's Island/Dominion, Cedar Fair or Six Flags style park.  Don't get me wrong, I love the rides in Disney, but maybe something more targeted for the adventure seekers, and the teens+adults.  It seems that the Star Wars themed park could be perfect for something like this.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney Question:
> 
> What Disney attraction would you update, and what would be the update you do to it?



Mine would be The Great Movie Ride.  I enjoy the concept and flow, just need some new content.


----------



## cavepig

courtneybeth said:


> ride based on Big Hero 6 or Walle would be fun. Imagine riding in a floaty chair or having Baymax teach you about the body and health? Much better than empty areas.


That would be perfect for Wonders of Life  - it sad it's just a festival center or empty now.  But Redoing it with Baymax & Walle to bring back the health/body pavilion would be great, the simulators from Body Wars I'm sure just sit there.  I have to agree redoing those empty pavilions would be good, Like Innoventions is pointless now. 


Yes, Illuminations needs redone I think too. The ball/globe annoys me and slows the whole thing down & I wish they would ditch it.


----------



## DVCFan1994

rteetz said:


> Well I do know a replacement is in the works.
> 
> When it does go I'll miss it dearly. Illuminations is by far my favorite show. All good things must come to an end though.



Illuminations would be my choice as well.  I was probably about your age @rteetz (in college) when they did away with the original version of illuminations I remember from my childhood and teen years.   It was my favorite memory of many trips.  Back then each night we'd eat dinner at an Epcot country, then hit every future world ride(no lines) before heading to the showscase for Illuminations.  While bringing that back wouldn't happen, I'd like to see it redone.  I agree with @cavepig I've never been a huge fan of the globe part, too slow moving.  The original version was very upbeat and I liked how each country had its own moment in that version.


----------



## baxter24

I would like to see them to take another shot at the Figment ride again. I really liked it as a kid but the updated version is lacking. For my kids, the best part about the ride was the interactive stuff after you exit the ride.


----------



## michigandergirl

I would like to see Tomorrowland speedway updated to something Cars themed - seems like that would be easy enough to do, although it would probably still take them like 3 years to do it.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

My dad and I just talked about Illuminations needing an overhaul. He is a fireworks guy and says there is just so much more they could do. We love it but time for a change.


----------



## ZellyB

I'll also agree to an update to Tomorrowland speedway.  I actually sort of enjoy that ride, but it definitely needs to be improved from a theme and environmental standpoint.


----------



## TeeterTots

michigandergirl said:


> I would like to see Tomorrowland speedway updated to something Cars themed - seems like that would be easy enough to do, although it would probably still take them like 3 years to do it.


Or electric! The exhaust is awful!


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> Okay I'm very sorry but I completely forgot to post the Sunday Disney Question earlier. Better late than never right?
> 
> Today's Disney Question:
> 
> What Disney attraction would you update, and what would be the update you do to it?
> 
> My answer: I would update Tomorrowland Speedway. It was a favorite as mine as a kid but now as I'm getting older it needs to be updated to electric cars or something that gives it a fresh look.



I would update the Monorail! Yes-I get that's not a "ride" and it *is* being "worked on" but that thing is so damn old and tacky...but in a shabby-chic kind of way LOL



camaker said:


> Illuminations. I've always enjoyed the show, but it just feels like it's time for something new.



When they did the Illuminations for Y2K it was fabulous! I loved the parade through the countries...I wish they would bring that back, granted much more updated but YES they need to update Illuminations



TeeterTots said:


> Or electric! The exhaust is awful!



Funny you mention this...just bought a Prius Prime today...plug in/combustion engine. They absolutely should update that ride. However, and this isn't Disney specifically but the state of FL is so far behind the ball on alternate forms of energy in general.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

I'm in for the 10K! I've decided I love 10K's and that Princess every year will be the only half marathon I do. Will be excited to see all the Dopey bibs but I've got about a -0.837% desire to do that challenge myself. Lol. I mean, would love to say I've done one but turns out not enough to actually DO one.
This will be my first time running ever during the WDW Marathon weekend so I'm excited to see how different it will be!


----------



## courtneybeth

TeeterTots said:


> Or electric! The exhaust is awful!



Don't laugh but... the exhaust smell is my favorite part of the ride. The Disneyland version updated theirs to more efficient cars years ago and it hasn't been the same. The WDW ride brings us back to a time when the cars were smelly and fun to drive 

(Okay I'm weird...)


----------



## Keels

Finally got my DVC rental paid for entirely and confirmed. After the drama last year, and the AWFUL week I've had, this at least puts a smile on my face.


----------



## AThrillingChase

FFigawi said:


> This would be my choice too. The show feels very dated and could use a different narrative at a minimum.



Ok, but only if the pre-show music stays. My favorite thing at disney is that time before the show with all the countries lit up, walking around (read: dancing like an idiot) with a cocktail.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

*Today's Disney Question:

What Disney attraction would you update, and what would be the update you do to it?
*
Well I missed this on Sunday, but thought about it last night. I've only ever been to Walt Disney world so far so that's my area to pick from...

I agree the Speedway car attraction in Tomorrowland needs an overhaul. 

I love Space Mountain but the outdated areas when you're in line (and leaving) slay me. I wish they would change that around, so much more interesting things to add to that!


----------



## steph0808

Hmmm, what ride to update. 

I agree with Illuminations. We saw all the firework shows in February 2016, and I have to say that Illuminations was the least enjoyable. 

The Great Movie Ride - it does need to come into the 21st century.


----------



## rteetz

AThrillingChase said:


> Ok, but only if the pre-show music stays. My favorite thing at disney is that time before the show with all the countries lit up, walking around (read: dancing like an idiot) with a cocktail.


The post show music is good too.


----------



## rteetz

steph0808 said:


> Hmmm, what ride to update.
> 
> I agree with Illuminations. We saw all the firework shows in February 2016, and I have to say that Illuminations was the least enjoyable.
> 
> The Great Movie Ride - it does need to come into the 21st century.


A shot to my heart! Illuminations is my favorite 

Anyways, GMR is rumored to be going away completely.


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> Ok
> What Disney attraction would you update, and what would be the update you do to it?


Both Tomorrowland Speedway and Illuminations were the first thing that came to mind. I have a friend whose favorite show is Illuminations though so for that I'm going with the Speedway.


----------



## rteetz

Anisum said:


> Both Tomorrowland Speedway and Illuminations were the first thing that came to mind. I have a friend whose favorite show is Illuminations though so for that I'm going with the Speedway.


Honestly I'm surprised with how many people have said illuminations here. It's my favorite show at WDW. Yes it could be updated but in terms of a fireworks show it's one of the best Disney has ever done.


----------



## DOOM1001

Illuminations is my all time favorite,I must have seen it 100 times or possibly much,much more,the music and finale are incredible.With that said at some point I realized that there are some slower moments in the show(the fountains and the globe coming out)that probably some people find boring,I can't see how anyone dislikes the rest of the show as its amazing


----------



## Barca33Runner

Either Illuminations and Tomorrowland Speedway desperately need updates or there was a good amount of groupthink going on here. Maybe a little of both.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Princess_Nikki said:


> I love Space Mountain but the outdated areas when you're in line (and leaving) slay me. I wish they would change that around, so much more interesting things to add to that!



When I first visited WDW in the early 90's Space Mountain was "the ride" that you had to do. When I went on it during my last visit with my 7-year-old nephew he enjoyed it, but I don't think it would have cracked his top-5 attractions. That was a little disappointing.

I'm all for nostalgia and would have no problem with them leaving it the way it is, but I think it could be really cool if they did a full revamp and modernized the whole experience. Maybe it's my own nostalgia getting the better of me, but I think it would be cool if Space Mountain was "the ride" again rather than just one of them.


----------



## bcarey2k

I have a hard time with 'my' nostalgia and my children's (and theirs soon) wants.

I don't envy Disney this quandary.  Let's review where the $ are, but let's also review where the $ will be.  It's tough.


----------



## rteetz

bcarey2k said:


> I have a hard time with 'my' nostalgia and my children's (and theirs soon) wants.
> 
> I don't envy Disney this quandary.  Let's review where the $ are, but let's also review where the $ will be.  It's tough.


It is tough because rides and shows don't directly make money. Disney makes their money from the parks in food, merchandise and ticket sales. That said Illuminations is nearing 20 years of age. Space Mountain was supposed to get a major renovation around 2009 that never happened, and tomorrowland speedway has basically remained the same since MK opened.

As your resident rumors and news expert Illuminations is supposed to be replaced by 2019. Tomorrowland is and has been getting upgrades leading up until the WDW 50th.


----------



## bcarey2k

rteetz said:


> It is tough because rides and shows don't directly make money. Disney makes their money from the parks in food, merchandise and ticket sales. That said Illuminations is nearing 20 years of age. Space Mountain was supposed to get a major renovation around 2009 that never happened, and tomorrowland speedway has basically remained the same since MK opened.
> 
> As your resident rumors and news expert Illuminations is supposed to be replaced by 2019. Tomorrowland is and has been getting upgrades leading up until the WDW 50th.



And that *could* mean that that the 49th year would have an abundance of closings. (See Disney Paris for a comparison)


----------



## croach

I'm surprised nobody mentioned(at least I don't think anyone did) Carousel of Progress. I mean they've been burning that damn turkey forever. I don't want to see it go as it's part of Disney history but seems like they could make the last scene more relevant.


----------



## rteetz

bcarey2k said:


> And that *could* mean that that the 49th year would have an abundance of closings. (See Disney Paris for a comparison)


Yes but likely not as long. A better comparison would be what Disneyland did with the 60th. Refreshing a bunch of attractions.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned(at least I don't think anyone did) Carousel of Progress. I mean they've been burning that damn turkey forever. I don't want to see it go as it's part of Disney history but seems like they could make the last scene more relevant.


The last scene is said to be updated within the next year or so.


----------



## bryana

Illuminations is my favorite as well, but it could definitely use a little bit of a fresh.

I think the Tron-ish Test Track refresh would have been better suited to Space Mountain.

I can't think of much else that I would update - I'm drawing a massive blank right now on anything else that I'm not very stoked on.


----------



## Nole95

Tomorrowland Speedway is probably one attraction that can go.  That's a good amount of wasted real estate that could be used to add one or more attractions.  Not sure why or how it has lasted all these years.


----------



## rteetz

Nole95 said:


> Tomorrowland Speedway is probably one attraction that can go.  That's a good amount of wasted real estate that could be used to add one or more attractions.  Not sure why or how it has lasted all these years.


Likely because it's incredibly popular with kids and it's a Disneyland original.


----------



## gjramsey

Dang, so many want to update Illuminations.  It is my favorite by far, and I absolutely enjoy it as is. 

Dinosaur needs something.  It just isn't a fun ride, just there to shake your entire body multiple directions, and give you fake scares.


----------



## rteetz

gjramsey said:


> Dang, some many want to update Illuminations.  It is my favorite by far, and I absolutely enjoy it as is.
> 
> Dinosaur needs something.  It just isn't a fun ride, just there to shake your entire body multiple directions, and give you fake scares.


Dinosaur actually just was refurbed and added a few new affects and fixed broken ones.


----------



## acefields23

Hi all - does anyone know if there's a way to register for the race retreat if we've already registered for the race?


----------



## PCFriar80

acefields23 said:


> Hi all - does anyone know if there's a way to register for the race retreat if we've already registered for the race?


Log in to your active.com account.  Select "my events" and there will an option under the race you registered to "purchase additional merchandise"  This will bring you to the page where you can select race retreat or anything else you may want to purchase.


----------



## drummerwife

acefields23 said:


> Hi all - does anyone know if there's a way to register for the race retreat if we've already registered for the race?


Log into your Active account, click on "my events" which should bring up the races you've registered for. Click additional purchases (I think) and the race retreat will be there.
Hope this helps.


----------



## rteetz

301 days until Marathon weekend!


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> Honestly I'm surprised with how many people have said illuminations here. It's my favorite show at WDW. Yes it could be updated but in terms of a fireworks show it's one of the best Disney has ever done.


I like the fireworks part. That being said, I first saw Illuminations over 17 years ago (16 years ago? I saw it right after it came out) and I think the show that goes with the fireworks is somewhat outdated. To be fair though, I'm not that huge on any of the night time shows in WDW or DL other than World of Color. Illuminations in particular sticks out for me I think because I have a short attention span and Fantasmic and Wishes generally move faster and have more to look at in my opinion.


----------



## rteetz

Anisum said:


> I like the fireworks part. That being said, I first saw Illuminations over 17 years ago (16 years ago? I saw it right after it came out) and I think the show that goes with the fireworks is somewhat outdated. To be fair though, I'm not that huge on any of the night time shows in WDW or DL other than World of Color. Illuminations in particular sticks out for me I think because I have a short attention span and Fantasmic and Wishes generally move faster and have more to look at in my opinion.


There have been several versions of Illuminations over the years but I believe the current one Reflections of Earth is 16-17 years old. I am surprised you like Fantasmic better as that is the longest show of any at over 20 minutes. Illuminations and Wishes both come in around 12-13 minutes. If you find Illuminations on the boring side I don't think you would like Rivers of Light, no fireworks and its quite conceptual.


----------



## DOOM1001

croach said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned(at least I don't think anyone did) Carousel of Progress. I mean they've been burning that damn turkey forever. I don't want to see it go as it's part of Disney history but seems like they could make the last scene more relevant.



Don't mess with that attraction,well maybe I could deal with minor changes in the last scene,but overall I love seeing the CoP as thats one attraction that needs to be there forever.That last scene everything about it,the clothes,the house looks straight out of the 80's,they could probably just change the Clifford Huxtable sweaters and say they updated the attraction.


----------



## AThrillingChase

rteetz said:


> The post show music is good too.



Not gonna lie - I actually have searched and downloaded some from itunes. It makes an amazing alarm tone for iphones! See below for those who don't want to spend an entire day trying to find it 








rteetz said:


> Honestly I'm surprised with how many people have said illuminations here. It's my favorite show at WDW. Yes it could be updated but in terms of a fireworks show it's one of the best Disney has ever done.



And the 4th of July add on edition, wow. First time seeing Epcot's and my brother and I could barely believe it.


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> There have been several versions of Illuminations over the years but I believe the current one Reflections of Earth is 16-17 years old. I am surprised you like Fantasmic better as that is the longest show of any at over 20 minutes. Illuminations and Wishes both come in around 12-13 minutes. If you find Illuminations on the boring side I don't think you would like Rivers of Light, no fireworks and its quite conceptual.


Fantasmic is long but I feel like there's a lot more to look at than Illuminations given that in Illuminations most of it is focused on the globe until the fireworks and the globe can be hard to see the details of depending on where you're viewing from. Fantasmic has all the boats and much more movement to look at so I generally can sit through it longer.



croach said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned(at least I don't think anyone did) Carousel of Progress. I mean they've been burning that damn turkey forever. I don't want to see it go as it's part of Disney history but seems like they could make the last scene more relevant.


I think the fact that it's completely irrelevant is what I enjoy about it so much. That and the song that will never get out of your head.


----------



## kywyldcat03

I have a quick question.  The RunDisney site recognizes the 25th Anniversary Marathon and 5th Anniversary Dopey Challenge but does not mention the 5th Anniversary 10K.  Does RunDisney not typically recognize anniversaries for races shorter than a half-marathon or is it an error on their site?


----------



## Ariel484

kywyldcat03 said:


> I have a quick question.  The RunDisney site recognizes the 25th Anniversary Marathon and 5th Anniversary Dopey Challenge but does not mention the 5th Anniversary 10K.  Does RunDisney not typically recognize anniversaries for races shorter than a half-marathon or is it an error on their site?


I'm not sure about this.  They definitely have recognized 5K anniversaries in the past, not sure if they're changing that? This will also be the 25th 5K...

examples of past medallions (sorry this one is so huge!):





More recent one - 10th Disneyland 5K (2015):


----------



## DVCFan1994

Ariel484 said:


> I'm not sure about this.  They definitely have recognized 5K anniversaries in the past, not sure if they're changing that? This will also be the 25th 5K...
> 
> examples of past medallions (sorry this one is so huge!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More recent one - 10th Disneyland 5K (2015):



I just wanted to say those are great medals!  I know I am mostly alone on this, but I liked the more fun colorful rubber 5k medals  The high price for a 5k made the rubber medals cheap to a lot of people, but I liked how different they were.

I am doing the 10k and full, will be interested to see if they acknowledge the 10k anniversary.


----------



## FFigawi

Someone, maybe @rteetz?, said rD only planned on recognizing 25th Mickey and 5th Dopey.


----------



## ZellyB

DVCFan1994 said:


> I just wanted to say those are great medals!  I know I am mostly alone on this, but I liked the more fun colorful rubber 5k medals  The high price for a 5k made the rubber medals cheap to a lot of people, but I liked how different they were.
> 
> I am doing the 10k and full, will be interested to see if they acknowledge the 10k anniversary.



I'm right there with you.  I also like the colorful, fun 5K medals.  I never got to earn one.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Someone, maybe @rteetz?, said rD only planned on recognizing 25th Mickey and 5th Dopey.


Correct, runDisney is only recognizing Dopey 5, and Marathon 25 as far as they've said.


----------



## DCarew

Hi- I hope this hasn't already been talked about I tried to read through the whole thread...I signed up for my first RunDisney event (10K) during marathon weekend. I am trying to get a sense of the temperature of Orlando in January. I am trying to get myself ready, I live in MA but I don't normally run outside in colder weather. Thanks!


----------



## Ariel484

DVCFan1994 said:


> I just wanted to say those are great medals!  I know I am mostly alone on this, but I liked the more fun colorful rubber 5k medals  The high price for a 5k made the rubber medals cheap to a lot of people, but I liked how different they were.
> 
> I am doing the 10k and full, will be interested to see if they acknowledge the 10k anniversary.





ZellyB said:


> I'm right there with you.  I also like the colorful, fun 5K medals.  I never got to earn one.


I agree, I think they are adorable!


rteetz said:


> Correct, runDisney is only recognizing Dopey 5, and Marathon 25 as far as they've said.


That is interesting...I wonder if not recognizing legacy runners is next?


DCarew said:


> Hi- I hope this hasn't already been talked about I tried to read through the whole thread...I signed up for my first RunDisney event (10K) during marathon weekend. I am trying to get a sense of the temperature of Orlando in January. I am trying to get myself ready, I live in MA but I don't normally run outside in colder weather. Thanks!


Prepare for anything.  The 5K and 10K this year were perfect (50s/low 60s from what I remember).  The half was canceled due to lightning and it was a rainy, chilly morning.  The marathon was with temperatures in the upper 30s and wind.

Make sure to train in all kinds of conditions so that you are prepared for any kind of weather - you will be glad you did!


----------



## DVCFan1994

DCarew said:


> Hi- I hope this hasn't already been talked about I tried to read through the whole thread...I signed up for my first RunDisney event (10K) during marathon weekend. I am trying to get a sense of the temperature of Orlando in January. I am trying to get myself ready, I live in MA but I don't normally run outside in colder weather. Thanks!



Another MA person here running the 10k   I haven't done the race weekend yet, but I have been following along with race threads on this board for the last few years, and I've coincidentally been there a few times.  The temps can vary greatly.  There have been cool years and warm years, dry weather and rainy.  This year the half marathon was cancelled due to thunder storms that morning, and the marathon the next day was very cold.  

That said, if you run outside in MA through the fall I think you'll be well prepared. You know how it is here, 70 degrees one day, 20 the next.  It could be that way race weekend too.  I have done the Princess weekend in February 3 times, and to prepare I run mostly outside which is cold, but inside on a treadmill once a week, because my gym is pretty warm.  Makes me feel ready either way, and that has helped.  I had 2014 where it was very warm and humid and 2015 where for the 5k it was literally freezing and then warmed a bit each day for the 10k and half, but was still cooler than 2014.  2016 was between the two extremes.


----------



## DCarew

DVCFan1994 said:


> Another MA person here running the 10k   I haven't done the race weekend yet, but I have been following along with race threads on this board for the last few years, and I've coincidentally been there a few times.  The temps can vary greatly.  There have been cool years and warm years, dry weather and rainy.  This year the half marathon was cancelled due to thunder storms that morning, and the marathon the next day was very cold.
> 
> That said, if you run outside in MA through the fall I think you'll be well prepared. You know how it is here, 70 degrees one day, 20 the next.  It could be that way race weekend too.  I have done the Princess weekend in February 3 times, and to prepare I run mostly outside which is cold, but inside on a treadmill once a week, because my gym is pretty warm.  Makes me feel ready either way, and that has helped.  I had 2014 where it was very warm and humid and 2015 where for the 5k it was literally freezing and then warmed a bit each day for the 10k and half, but was still cooler than 2014.  2016 was between the two extremes.



THANK YOU! I figured running in MA in the fall would be the best training weather since like you said it varies so much! Just figured I would check with those who have run before! I am excited for my first RunDisney!


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> That is interesting...I wonder if not recognizing legacy runners is next?


Considering they still recognized legacy at Princess I think they will at least recognize them for Marathon 25 and Dopey 5. After that who knows.


----------



## steph0808

Who has stayed offsite for the marathon? Is driving to the start a real pain?


----------



## ZellyB

steph0808 said:


> Who has stayed offsite for the marathon? Is driving to the start a real pain?





It's incredibly easy to drive.  We did leave plenty early to be sure we didn't get stuck in any traffic jams.  We've stayed at both Windsor Hills and Emerald Island resorts (around 10-15 min drives) and drove straight into the Epcot parking lot.  It was actually really nice to drive because then we just relaxed in the car until ready to head to the corrals.


----------



## steph0808

ZellyB said:


> It's incredibly easy to drive.  We did leave plenty early to be sure we didn't get stuck in any traffic jams.  We've stayed at both Windsor Hills and Emerald Island resorts (around 10-15 min drives) and drove straight into the Epcot parking lot.  It was actually really nice to drive because then we just relaxed in the car until ready to head to the corrals.



Thanks for sharing your experience!  Around what time did you leave?

I'm just wondering if I should put a hold on a resort through my mom's timeshare and then if I find a Disney deal, cancel, or maybe just stay offsite and give it a whirl. It'll probably be just my mom and myself - me running, her not. So I'm trying to figure out if we stayed off-site, drop-off times, etc.


----------



## ZellyB

steph0808 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience!  Around what time did you leave?
> 
> I'm just wondering if I should put a hold on a resort through my mom's timeshare and then if I find a Disney deal, cancel, or maybe just stay offsite and give it a whirl. It'll probably be just my mom and myself - me running, her not. So I'm trying to figure out if we stayed off-site, drop-off times, etc.



We left the condo around 3:30, but again we wanted to get there in plenty of time with no traffic.  I honestly think you could probably leave pretty easily at 4 if you are close and get there in time as well.


----------



## acefields23

PCFriar80 said:


> Log in to your active.com account.  Select "my events" and there will an option under the race you registered to "purchase additional merchandise"  This will bring you to the page where you can select race retreat or anything else you may want to purchase.



Thanks for this! Just signed up for the Marathon since I'll be running that race alone (running the rest of the Dopey races with various family members...) and for the early Expo entry...


----------



## cavepig

DCarew said:


> Hi- I hope this hasn't already been talked about I tried to read through the whole thread...I signed up for my first RunDisney event (10K) during marathon weekend. I am trying to get a sense of the temperature of Orlando in January. I am trying to get myself ready, I live in MA but I don't normally run outside in colder weather. Thanks!


Since weather can be anything and change so quickly, Pack throwaway clothes (they get picked up and donated) to have on before the start in case it's chilly.  Any time I'm about to get rid of something, I stop and think could it be good Race throwaway clothes and save it. Anything goes to from robes, sweats, jackets, scubs.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> Since weather can be anything and change so quickly, Pack throwaway clothes (they get picked up and donated) to have on before the start in case it's chilly.  Any time I'm about to get rid of something, I stop and think could it be good Race throwaway clothes and save it. Anything goes to from robes, sweats, jackets, scubs.


Yep, I learned the hard way this year not having throwaway clothes. However I am so glad I had the mylar blankets.


----------



## courtneybeth

cavepig said:


> Since weather can be anything and change so quickly, Pack throwaway clothes (they get picked up and donated) to have on before the start in case it's chilly. Any time I'm about to get rid of something, I stop and think could it be good Race throwaway clothes and save it. Anything goes to from robes, sweats, jackets, scubs



I'm packing a second suitcase of just running shoes and running clothes - four of every type: capris, shorts, tanks, shirts, sleeves, etc.  It'd ridiculous but with United giving us free checked bags, having 3 bags for $35 total is worth it to not have to buy stuff later on!


----------



## michigandergirl

DCarew said:


> THANK YOU! I figured running in MA in the fall would be the best training weather since like you said it varies so much! Just figured I would check with those who have run before! I am excited for my first RunDisney!



I would also practice running outside in the summer on a humid day. It was terrible humid in 2016, even the Floridians were complaining about the humidity!


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> Correct, runDisney is only recognizing Dopey 5, and Marathon 25 as far as they've said.



Isn't it the 10th 10K in 2018. Won't they recognize that too?



DVCFan1994 said:


> Another MA person here running the 10k   I haven't done the race weekend yet, but I have been following along with race threads on this board for the last few years, and I've coincidentally been there a few times.  The temps can vary greatly.  There have been cool years and warm years, dry weather and rainy.  This year the half marathon was cancelled due to thunder storms that morning, and the marathon the next day was very cold.
> 
> That said, if you run outside in MA through the fall I think you'll be well prepared. You know how it is here, 70 degrees one day, 20 the next.  It could be that way race weekend too.  I have done the Princess weekend in February 3 times, and to prepare I run mostly outside which is cold, but inside on a treadmill once a week, because my gym is pretty warm.  Makes me feel ready either way, and that has helped.  I had 2014 where it was very warm and humid and 2015 where for the 5k it was literally freezing and then warmed a bit each day for the 10k and half, but was still cooler than 2014.  2016 was between the two extremes.



Another MA person here too doing the 10K with my youngest DD. I usually run outside here up until the weather starts hovering around freezing (December-ish).  I actually prefer running in about 45 degree weather over any other temperature.


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> Isn't it the 10th 10K in 2018. Won't they recognize that too?


5th 10K and they are not recognizing it from what they have shown. They could surprise us but I am not expecting anything.


----------



## JClimacus

cavepig said:


> Since weather can be anything and change so quickly, Pack throwaway clothes (they get picked up and donated) to have on before the start in case it's chilly.  Any time I'm about to get rid of something, I stop and think could it be good Race throwaway clothes and save it. Anything goes to from robes, sweats, jackets, scubs.



At Myrtle Beach this past weekend it was sub-40 at race start. I was wearing lounge pants, a hat, gloves and two sweatshirts - all either bought at Savers or not worth saving. I ditched the lounge pants just before the start, the gloves at mile 2, the first sweatshirt at mile 4, the hat at 6 and the last sweatshirt at 10. I'll be bringing a similar wardrobe to Orlando.


----------



## bananabean

steph0808 said:


> Who has stayed offsite for the marathon? Is driving to the start a real pain?



I haven't done the marathon, but I drove to W&D and PHM.  It was really easy.  I was super nervous driving there the first time, but it was great.  No waiting for a bus afterwards, all your stuff right there (so no need for bag check), a blast of air conditioning as soon as you get in the car.  I overslept for the Princess half and ended up not leaving my friends' house until 4:15.  They live about 20-25 minutes away, and I made it to the corrals in plenty of time (I was in the corral by 5:15 after stopping to stretch in the main waiting area).  The only downside is you have to carry a car key with you - if you've got a rental car I recommend cutting off the tag attached to the key and just run with the fob.


----------



## PrincessV

DCarew said:


> Hi- I hope this hasn't already been talked about I tried to read through the whole thread...I signed up for my first RunDisney event (10K) during marathon weekend. I am trying to get a sense of the temperature of Orlando in January. I am trying to get myself ready, I live in MA but I don't normally run outside in colder weather. Thanks!


<--- FL resident chiming in: Jan/Feb is truly soup-to-nuts here, weather-wise. Could be 80* sunny and humid, could be 20* and sleet. Mentally prepare for anything and everything, have throwaway layers selected and multiple outfit options identified, then see what the forecast holds about 12-24 hours out. That's how we roll down here! 



steph0808 said:


> Who has stayed offsite for the marathon? Is driving to the start a real pain?


I stay offsite for almost all races and drive even when I do stay onsite - couldn't be much easier! The key is simply leaving early enough to avoid road closures and traffic delays. When the official race guide comes out, it will show when host resort buses start running for each race - use that as your guide and plan to leave your resort near the time buses start running.


----------



## Dave Rolen

courtneybeth said:


> I'm packing a second suitcase of just running shoes and running clothes - four of every type: capris, shorts, tanks, shirts, sleeves, etc.  It'd ridiculous but with United giving us free checked bags, having 3 bags for $35 total is worth it to not have to buy stuff later on!



Smart. Too many times I've had all the right gear.....Somewhere Else!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@Ariel484  thank you for positng those medals they are absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## rteetz

Today's Disney Question! 

Sorry guys March Madness was on the brain. 

When was/is your first runDisney race and and maybe talk about your experience with it? 

My answer: The 2015 Walt Disney world 10K was my first race and what got me hooked into runDisney races. It was my final time my grandma ever went to WDW before her passing so it's a special trip in my heart.


----------



## ZellyB

2015 WDW marathon.  My first runDisney race and my first marathon.  It was insanely hot and I was not trained like I should have been because a little more than 2 months before the race I was diagnosed with breast cancer.  I ran the race 8 weeks after my bilateral mastectomy and started chemo the day after I returned.  That was 4 years ago and I'm doing great.  That race remains a reminder to me every day that I can do what has to be done to meet my goals and that I really am stronger than I think I am.


----------



## FelisLachesis

2018 will be my first! So far, I'm excited to come back to Disney World, and the planning, oh my the planning.


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> When was/is your first runDisney race and and maybe talk about your experience with it?



The 2009 Disneyland 5k over Labor Day weekend. It was such a different experience then vs now - no corrals and only 2500 people. Was really fun and I have been hooked since.


----------



## pixarmom

ZellyB said:


> 2015 WDW marathon.  My first runDisney race and my first marathon.  It was insanely hot and I was not trained like I should have been because a little more than 2 months before the race I was diagnosed with breast cancer.  I ran the race 8 weeks after my bilateral mastectomy and started chemo the day after I returned.  That was 4 years ago and I'm doing great.  That race remains a reminder to me every day that I can do what has to be done to meet my goals and that I really am stronger than I think I am.



So inspiring - you are amazing!!  My mom survived breast cancer several years ago, and I can so appreciate your strength in running post-surgery and immediately before chemo.  Love that you shared this!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney Question!
> 
> When was/is your first runDisney race and and maybe talk about your experience with it?



2013 Happy Haunted Trails 5K. 

Before this race, my husband hated running.  I hated it too.  We did it to try to get ourselves to be healthier.  We also learned during it my husband and I do not run well together as my husband and I got in a fight and he left me after about half a mile or so.  We've run together twice since then - one ended up in a huge fight again (a 5K around Naples) and then in 2015 for the Jingle Jungle 5K but that one went ok since he was saving his legs for the half marathon that night so he was ok going my pace.  

We somehow got into this love/hate relationship with running afterwards and have continued to do many races since.


----------



## drummerwife

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney Question!
> 
> Sorry guys March Madness was on the brain.
> 
> When was/is your first runDisney race and and maybe talk about your experience with it.



My first runDisney race was the Everest 5k in 2012. I had started running as a New Years resolution that year and this was a gift from my DH for the work I had been putting in. Needless to say I was hooked.


----------



## pixarmom

In 2012, our middle son was running cross country and really into it. Disney races looked like a fun mom and kid activity.  The DL 10K was a perfect race - he was old enough at the time, and it was during our annual family vacation to Newport Beach so we were in the area anyway.  I convinced my non-running husband and non-running oldest son to join us, asked my parents to babysit for @mateojr and we surprised middle son Christmas morning 2012 with the news of the 2013 10K.  Then the rest of the stuff in my signature happened!


----------



## Sonyamalexander

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney Question!
> 
> Sorry guys March Madness was on the brain.
> 
> When was/is your first runDisney race and and maybe talk about your experience with it?
> 
> My answer: The 2015 Walt Disney world 10K was my first race and what got me hooked into runDisney races. It was my final time my grandma ever went to WDW before her passing so it's a special trip in my heart.


My first RunDisney event was actually the 5k during marathon weekend this year. It was a present for me for losing over 125 pounds. I had a blast! I was wired so getting up at 2:30am was nothing for me. It went by so fast...too fast! So I'll be back in 2018 for the 5K and 10K!


----------



## Disney at Heart

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney Question!
> When was/is your first runDisney race and and maybe talk about your experience with it?



Tower of Terror 10 Miler 2013! Loved it and wish they still had it! Only negatives were the trail into WWOS that had many of the lights out so it was really shadowy, and a large plume of fire that we ran past in the heat of the night near the end of race. In the grand scheme of a grand race, those didn't really count.


----------



## sourire

The 2016 WDW half marathon was my first runDisney race, completed with mom and mom-in-law!  It was a really fun trip, and I'm so glad we were able to do the half together and share in showing off those Donald medals afterward.  And now, I'm totally hooked!


----------



## TeeterTots

2016 W&D half! Set the goal while visiting marathon weekend for my 35 birthday having never ran before and I wanted in on all that these happy runners were into!


----------



## OlieRow

2016 W&D half was my first runDisney race and first race in general!  Between the medals and the new excuse to visit Disney, I was hooked.


----------



## garneska

rteetz said:


> When was/is your first runDisney race and and maybe talk about your experience with it?.



I am proud to say 2003 WDW Marathon.  It was the 10th anniversary of the marathon with a great medal.  The half was still run in the same day.  The course was different.  It was also the coldest marathon up till then, I think now second or third behind 2010 Disney on ice.  I had been training in PA then, but still was not ready for that cold.  I did have throw away clothes.  Training for that marathon I had some injuries so going in I was nervous, it was my second marathon ever.  My DH, my parents and my in laws came to cheer me on.  I saw my folks at mile 16 at the entrance of AK.  My dad is tall and I knew they would be some where around there so I spotted him easily.  It was a great pick me up.  For that race that was the only people I saw.  Since then DH has gotten good A seeing me 4 places on the course. In 2018 though, he won't see me, he is finally going to run the full.  He has done the halfs with me when I did my Goofy's.


----------



## baxter24

The 2012 half during marathon weekend was my first RunDisney race and my first half. I signed up on a whim a couple of weeks beforehand before my oldest was born becasue I thought it would be a cool way to lose the baby weight. I ran with my husband. He was under trained and I had an injured knee. It wasn't the best race experience I ever had but it was such an awesome feeling running down Main Street and crossing the finish line. I was hooked after that!


----------



## michigandergirl

My first and only runDisney race was the 2016 marathon, my first marathon. When I signed up in May of 2015, I had never run more than 6 miles or raced more than a 5K. Over the 8 months leading up to the marathon, I ran my first 10K, first 10 Miler, and first half marathon. It was a great experience and I have been on a running & racing roll ever since. After finishing the Disney marathon, I knew I wanted to run Dopey someday, so my friends & I decided on 2018.


----------



## Keels

courtneybeth said:


> I'm packing a second suitcase of just running shoes and running clothes - four of every type: capris, shorts, tanks, shirts, sleeves, etc.  It'd ridiculous but with United giving us free checked bags, having 3 bags for $35 total is worth it to not have to buy stuff later on!



Of course, my experience differs from most since I drive to Orlando in mid-December for Christmas with my parents and then stay on through mid-January ... but, I can't recommend this ENOUGH. In your carry-on bag, bring your shoes and your race-day necessities, but then bring (and CHECK) everything else.

In 2016 for Dopey, it poured during the 10K - so the night before, I had to run out and buy sub-par rain gear for the half.
In 2017 for Dopey, the Marathon was basically "Day After Tomorrow" weather. The only warm item of clothing I had with me was my North Face jacket (no Trail Ears, no gloves, no leggings, no funnel-necked top to cover my mouth/throat - NOTHING), so ... again, I took a trip to Uniqlo and Walmart to buy sub-par items to get me through the race.

I don't do throwaway clothes, because I prefer to be hot over cold - and I like things to be fitted rather than loose/rolling up, etc. - which is a real mental thing more than anything ... I just don't like fussing with things.

For 2018, I'll be damned if I don't have my nice gear for every possible scenario.


----------



## courtneybeth

Keels said:


> Of course, my experience differs from most since I drive to Orlando in mid-December for Christmas with my parents and then stay on through mid-January ... but, I can't recommend this ENOUGH. In your carry-on bag, bring your shoes and your race-day necessities, but then bring (and CHECK) everything else.



Your race experiences and suggestions are why I am doing this. (THANK YOU!) For princess I carried on a pair of running shoes and one sports bra just in case nothing made it. (Luggage made it, it was okay). But I know you have to be prepared for ANY weather. Capris, pants, shirts, sleeves, and tanks. It's over kill but so worth it so that I am ready and not freezing on race morning. 

Amazon sells  metallic blankets for $8 (10 blankets) and they were great to wear while hanging out in the Wonder Lot. They were dumped as I went into the corral but to have it around me as we walked the 5k to the half start was awesome.

You can learn so many things by reading the threads on here. Lurking in the past year thread I got a lot of great ideas.


----------



## Keels

courtneybeth said:


> Your race experiences and suggestions are why I am doing this. (THANK YOU!) For princess I carried on a pair of running shoes and one sports bra just in case nothing made it. (Luggage made it, it was okay). But I know you have to be prepared for ANY weather. Capris, pants, shirts, sleeves, and tanks. It's over kill but so worth it so that I am ready and not freezing on race morning.
> 
> Amazon sells  metallic blankets for $8 (10 blankets) and they were great to wear while hanging out in the Wonder Lot. They were dumped as I went into the corral but to have it around me as we walked the 5k to the half start was awesome.
> 
> You can learn so many things by reading the threads on here. Lurking in the past year thread I got a lot of great ideas.



Exactly. And while the crap I bought was fine, it was nowhere NEAR the fit and quality of the stuff I had sitting in a drawer or closet at home. So, I'm bringing EVERYTHING with me this time around! Maybe even my tri suit, in case an impromptu swim or bike leg breaks out.


----------



## Barca33Runner

My first race was the 2012 WDW Marathon Weekend Half. I have been back for Marathon Weekend every year since, running the Marathon in 2013 and Dopey in 2014-17. I'm definitely hooked on that Weekend and getting my Disney fix while also giving myself the opportunity to stay healthy.


----------



## Davidg83

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney Question!
> 
> When was/is your first runDisney race and and maybe talk about your experience with it?



My first runDisney race was the 2013 Disneyland Half Marathon.  It was also my first half marathon ever.  I had decided I wanted a new challenge right before registration opened and went for it.


----------



## DOOM1001

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney Question!
> 
> Sorry guys March Madness was on the brain.
> 
> When was/is your first runDisney race and and maybe talk about your experience with it?
> 
> My answer: The 2015 Walt Disney world 10K was my first race and what got me hooked into runDisney races. It was my final time my grandma ever went to WDW before her passing so it's a special trip in my heart.



The 2013 Disney World full marathon was not just my first Run Disney race but my first real race anywhere,no 5Ks,10Ks or half's before,just jumped right in for the full.As many of you remember the 2013 full had highs around 85 degrees,living in South Florida meant that I was well prepared for that heat but I had no idea how I would handle it along with having never run more than 18 miles in training.I was placed in the second to last corral and I saw a lot of runners who were struggling during the race,probably runners who came from colder climates who haven't run in those temps for months.For me I was fine,the distance was obviously the real challenge but the temperature was not a major issue,I'm sure my time was slower due to it but it was my first full so it was all new to me.I was just trudging on,cramped up a bit in mile 18 but I felt great,even after getting barely no sleep,I was running the Disney full and seeing all the sights and sounds along the way.Towards the end it felt like a challenge all of the runners were in to get to that finish line,I saw runners with all kinds of issues,I remember one who couldn't bend their knees in one leg at all around mile 21 but was still moving forward to get to that finish line.Seeing that made me feel like,hey I'm doing great,no major issues and having a dandy of a good time.I finished in just under 6 hours and its still my slowest full out of 7 fulls I've run,my 2017 Disney full was almost an hour faster and although its good to see my time improve the 2013 full was the one I struggled with the most but also the one I enjoyed the most,weird but that's just the way I look at it.We've had a good amount of cool to cold races and although I'm sure many of you would object,I wouldn't be angry to have another mid 80's full,I would move myself to one of the last corrals and see what happens,a lot of my other Disney fulls have been pretty similar lately,even if the 2018 race is not warm I've been telling myself to move to the last corral to change it up a bit.


----------



## McMonsters

My first Disney race was Wine and Dine 2015 and I've done 2 challenges plus a half since then at Disney.  I'm staying at Fort Wilderness for Dopey because I love having my own bed and kitchen.  Having my own food makes it so much less stressful for me.  I really like being able to relax at the Fort during a race weekend in our trailer and I imagine the cabins would give you the same feel.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> When was/is your first runDisney race and and maybe talk about your experience with it?



My first rD race was Goofy during Disney on Ice in 2010. As cold and nasty as the weather was on Saturday, I still had a great time. Until I finished, when all the sweat and moisture from the sleet & freezing rain condensed on me. Then I was teeth-chattering miserable. I loved the marathon on Sunday mostly because the course at the time went around World Showcase in the dark for the first few miles.


----------



## bryana

My first rD event was the inaugural Glass Slipper Challenge in 2014. We, as I'm sure most do, made a girls weekend out of it. Out of the four of us (my mom, aunt, and  cousin), I'm the only one who did any races but it was so much fun regardless. While I have plenty of friends you run and do races, I'm slower than all of them so I'm used to doing races on my own. Aside from how damn humid it was, it was a great overall experience. I have a picture of the Magic Kingdom toll booth and it actually looks like it was raining because of the flash lighting up all of the moisture in the air. I followed that race up with the Marathon in 2015 and didn't do any last year as I pretty much stopped running after the marathon for a couple of years. Burned myself out good in 2014. Looking forward to getting back!


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney Question!
> When was/is your first runDisney race and and maybe talk about your experience with it?



My first RunDisney race was the 2006 1/2 marathon with my DW.  This was our first 1/2 running together and the first year they had the 1/2 on a separate day from the full.  We've been running the 1/2 ever since with one slight detour for me in 2010 to run / skate the full marathon!


----------



## steph0808

When was/is your first runDisney race and and maybe talk about your experience with it? 

2013 WDW Marathon. 

I had just started running in January 2012 when I came across info on the marathon in June or July. I saw a sale offering $20 off the marathon, I believe, and it was the 20th anniversary with a cool medal and a "20 mile extravaganza!" (hahahaha). I was up to 7 or 8 miles at that point and pulled the trigger.

Got the stomach flu on Thursday before the race, puked on the plane down. Ate nothing on Thursday, barely ate anything on Friday and Saturday, still ran the full on Sunday. It was hot as Hades (85/90?) and my stomach flu had morphed into a cold. I took forever, but I still finished. 

And hopefully the 25th anniversary is my redemption race!


----------



## kywyldcat03

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney Question!
> When was/is your first runDisney race and and maybe talk about your experience with it?


My first runDisney race was the 2016 Darkside 10K followed by the Darkside Half the next day.  I had a great time and PRd both races and they are both still my fastest times for the 10K and Half.  Nothing gets me pumped more than Star Wars.  My favorite parts were high fives from sand people as I was leaving Animal Kingdom, Kylo Ren at Hollywood Studios, and stormtroopers everywhere.  I really enjoyed how they made it seem like we were training to be a stormtrooper and each race was one step closer.


----------



## mbwhitti

My first rD race was PHM 2014 (my avatar photo is from that race!). DH had a conference in Orlando the week before and we had some Delta flight credits, so I decided it was time for our first Disney trip together. I had read about Disney having races so I did a quick internet search and found out that we would be there during Princess. I had to do some double research to make sure they let men run, so DH could run with me. DH doesn't like to stop in races for anything so we had decided that we would only stop if we saw a princess (which I didn't know weren't out during the race at the time). So we did no character photos... I lost DH around mile 9 because it was stupid humid and his shirt was cotton (lesson learned). We had beer and champagne after and it was a blast. We got in the car and I started looking at the "upcoming races" list and was determined that we were running Dopey in 2015, so we did!


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> When was/is your first runDisney race and and maybe talk about your experience with it?


Glass Slipper Challenge 2016. I started running with the goal of doing a runDisney race because they looked fun. I had a wonderful time. The excitement and environment were amazing. I will admit I could have done without the heat but overall races, while being much slower than my usual pace were great to see characters and things.


----------



## Dis5150

My first Disney race was the half of a half, 2015 W&D. I trained all year to run a half marathon then we had the lightning evacuation delay at the buildings at WWoS, followed by the extremely late start of the shortened W&D course. It was stupid humid and my DD27 thought I was going to pass out as I was so red and sweaty! All in all we had fun but I went home and signed up for and ran a local half a few weeks later, as I was GOING to do my half I trained for, lol!


----------



## dta87

My first was the 2011 Wine and Dine half.  I thought I had trained pretty well with no injury issues but by mile 8 my hips started to tell me maybe you should rethink this running thing.  I made it through to the end but my family had a pretty good laugh watching me try and walk around at the after-party (we didn't get much past Spaceship Earth) and the next day at the park and specially going up and down the stairs at the hotel (I request first floor rooms for runs now).  I guess I must have been wearing some old shoes for that run because I have not had that hip issue come up during any of my halfs/fulls since, knock on wood.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Keels said:


> Of course, my experience differs from most since I drive to Orlando in mid-December for Christmas with my parents and then stay on through mid-January ... but, I can't recommend this ENOUGH. In your carry-on bag, bring your shoes and your race-day necessities, but then bring (and CHECK) everything else.
> 
> In 2016 for Dopey, it poured during the 10K - so the night before, I had to run out and buy sub-par rain gear for the half.
> In 2017 for Dopey, the Marathon was basically "Day After Tomorrow" weather. The only warm item of clothing I had with me was my North Face jacket (no Trail Ears, no gloves, no leggings, no funnel-necked top to cover my mouth/throat - NOTHING), so ... again, I took a trip to Uniqlo and Walmart to buy sub-par items to get me through the race.
> 
> I don't do throwaway clothes, because I prefer to be hot over cold - and I like things to be fitted rather than loose/rolling up, etc. - which is a real mental thing more than anything ... I just don't like fussing with things.
> 
> For 2018, I'll be damned if I don't have my nice gear for every possible scenario.


[/QUOTE]

Haha - day after tomorrow is appropriate


----------



## AThrillingChase

dta87 said:


> My first was the 2011 Wine and Dine half.  I thought I had trained pretty well with no injury issues but by mile 8 my hips started to tell me maybe you should rethink this running thing.  I made it through to the end but my family had a pretty good laugh watching me try and walk around at the after-party (we didn't get much past Spaceship Earth) and the next day at the park and specially going up and down the stairs at the hotel (I request first floor rooms for runs now).  I guess I must have been wearing some old shoes for that run because I have not had that hip issue come up during any of my halfs/fulls since, knock on wood.



Just last week I pulled put my extra pair of shoes. Couldn't believe the difference, I was blinded and thought the other pair were fine I guess!


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney Question!
> 
> Sorry guys March Madness was on the brain.
> 
> When was/is your first runDisney race and and maybe talk about your experience with it?
> 
> My answer: The 2015 Walt Disney world 10K was my first race and what got me hooked into runDisney races. It was my final time my grandma ever went to WDW before her passing so it's a special trip in my heart.



Our first RunDisney races are the 2018 10K and for DH the marathon.

I'm the one who started the running in the family even before my DD3 was born. That DD who will be 11 for the race, will be my partner during the 10K next year. DH tagged along as a runner about 5-6 years ago and now is a coach for DD3's running club at school. 10K is the longest I've done and will probably ever do in a race anyway. I have severe Rheumatoid Arthritis and it is not always controlled enough for me to run. It's always a leap of faith to sign up for a run this far in advance.


----------



## DVCFan1994

My first rD race was the Enchanted 10k as part of the Glass Slipper challenge in 2014.  It was a fantastic experience.  10k is my favorite distance, and I took it easy and took everything in because the half the next day was my first half ever and I didn't know what to expect.


----------



## PrincessV

My first rD race... was the 2012 Princess (Royal Family) 5K, with my then-9yo son. We'd seen the full marathon passing by in DHS that January and learned from a friend that Disney hosted other race weekends/distances. Went home, Googled and discovered the rD website - registered for the Princess 5K a month before the race! It was a fun, albeit overwhelming, experience: I don't think either of us was mentally prepared for what a huge production it was. But, as a look at my signature will tell you, that was just the beginning, and the rest is history!


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney Question!
> 
> Sorry guys March Madness was on the brain.
> 
> When was/is your first runDisney race and and maybe talk about your experience with it?
> 
> My answer: The 2015 Walt Disney world 10K was my first race and what got me hooked into runDisney races. It was my final time my grandma ever went to WDW before her passing so it's a special trip in my heart.



My first runDisney race was supposed to be the 2017 WDW 1/2.  Since that didn't happen .  . . I guess that the 2018 WDW 1/2 will be my first!  Most know the experience that was had for the 2017 1/2.  In my case, there was a bit of extra heartbreak because the race was on my 10 year wedding anniversary and I was going to run with my husband.  Kind of proof of all we have been through and could manage through together.  I am registered alone for the 2018 1/2.  With the kids and life, we couldn't manage to finagle him running together again.  He is kindly staying home with the kids while I go fight for this milestone (First 1/2 marathon!) alone.


----------



## dta87

FFigawi said:


> I loved the marathon on Sunday mostly because the course at the time went around World Showcase in the dark for the first few miles.


  I wish they would go back to this course instead of the mile 11 out and back and so much time weaving around in WWOS but I guess with that I would not have much chance of running up Main street before sunrise and seeing the castle lit up which is one of my favorite parts of the Marathon weekend.


----------



## Sailormoon2

My first RD race was 2016 WnD: Challenge. It was sooo much fun, even though I went down solo, I had a blast getting all the character shots. Even being at the corrals an hour+ before race time (which I would never be in the "real" world) was amazing because I just waited in character lines and soaked up the amazing positive atmospere. Despite being some of the actually longest runs I've ever done at those distances, the Half especially went by the fastest of any other race   I absolutely can not wait to be back for Dopey 2018.


----------



## jmasgat

First Disney race was the 2008 Minnie 15k "Women Run the World".  I signed up in January for a May race and had never run before. I was turning 50 that year and it seemed like something to do to get out of a fitness rut.

That race is now gone, as is the Race for the Taste 10k, and the Marathon relay.  Come to think of it, I think I ran the final year of all of them.  Jinx!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

My first Disney race was the Enchanted 10k in 2016. I started running after watching people run the Castaway Cay 5k. I told my husband the next cruise we took I was going to run it and to my surprise he wanted to too. When I got home from that cruise I googled it and discovered they had races at WDW!! Unfortunately all of the races were sold out for months and Princess was the next race weekend to go on sale.


----------



## mbwhitti

I was just able to update my POT for Marathon weekend to a 1:57:30 half!! I PRd by 7 min and 31 seconds yesterday in a local half. Still in shock and super excited to see how it helps me in corral placement for 2018!!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Congrats @mbwhitti that will net you a pretty awesome corral indeed!!!


----------



## Dave Rolen

mbwhitti said:


> I was just able to update my POT for Marathon weekend to a 1:57:30 half!! I PRd by 7 min and 31 seconds yesterday in a local half. Still in shock and super excited to see how it helps me in corral placement for 2018!!



Congrats!! I plan to run a half in a few weeks at a similar time. Interested to see how the coral placement works.

When are corals assigned? DO we have to wait till the deadline and then they're assigned?


----------



## mbwhitti

Dave Rolen said:


> Congrats!! I plan to run a half in a few weeks at a similar time. Interested to see how the coral placement works.
> 
> When are corals assigned? DO we have to wait till the deadline and then they're assigned?



Thanks!!! We usually don't find out corral placement until waivers are released, 3-4 weeks before the event.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Sorry guys March Madness was on the brain.



Speaking of March Madness, it's time for all the sports fans to show off their bracket predicting abilities!


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Speaking of March Madness, it's time for all the sports fans to show off their bracket predicting abilities!


You run one too? So do I!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> You run one too? So do I!



For a long time now. I started with an excel spreadsheet and some macros back when I was in college.


----------



## CherieFran

My first runDisney race was the 2013 WDW Marathon (like a bunch of folks here!). My first trip to Disney World was in 2003 and it happened to be marathon weekend. I saw the marathon running through the parks and thought it would be so cool to do that some day. So that's basically why I started running (although not until about 7 years later). It took me 10 years to make it back and run the marathon myself. As others have said, it was a hot race, but I was living in Texas at the time so was fairly well prepared. I had a great time running through all the parks and stopping for character pictures. I have only managed two other runDisney race weekends since (Dumbo in 2013 and W&D in 2016), but I'm excited for the marathon (and Dopey) in 2018!


----------



## BigEeyore

Princess 2011 was my 1st rD race - also my 1st half marathon. I had so much fun and I sobbed when I crossed the finish line as I had never run that far before. Since then - I've gone on to do the WDW marathon twice (including Dopey 2016), the NYC marathon, 4 half ironmans, and one full ironman. I don't know if I would have been motivated to accomplish so much without Disney getting me started on endurance running! Looking forward to Dopey #2 in 2018!


----------



## courtneybeth

Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> He is kindly staying home with the kids while I go fight for this milestone (First 1/2 marathon!) alone.



Congrats on going back and doing it! You won't be alone. You will have friends here in various corrals so you can run with us depending on speed. (If we are in the same corral I'll be your waiting buddy until we take off through the chute)

 Take it all in and enjoy the moment. Your first race is special


----------



## courtneybeth

I'm creating a running team for Revel Utah, September 9th for all of us seeking a great POT for our marathon / Dopey Challenge.  We need at least one more runner to get the discount and we're all Dopey POT chasers.

If anyone is interested, let me know. You don't have to hang out with us or room with us. You just get the benefit of an additional $5 discount on your reg fee


----------



## lahobbs4

2017 WDW Marathon weekend was my first runDisney experience! Trained and paid for the half.. (the cancelled half) and bumped up to the full marathon after never running more than 10 miles in my life. Gosh darn it, I was going to run through Magic Kingdom no matter what it took. That was my motivator during those training months and it was going to happen!

I finished, in a not so pretty time but I finished. Signed up for 2018 marathon to beat my time by an hour and hopefully enjoy myself the day after, rather than wanting to sleep and never use my legs again I learned that if my brain can prepare for 26 miles, then my body is more than capable.


----------



## Keels

lahobbs4 said:


> I learned that if my brain can prepare for 26 miles, then my body is more than capable.



This is a mastery-level achievement you have unlocked!
The mental piece is so much more of a challenge than the actual physical part of running. 

Your body can do so much more than you expect, it's always your mind getting in the way and holding you back.


----------



## mbwhitti

Keels said:


> This is a mastery-level achievement you have unlocked!
> The mental piece is so much more of a challenge than the actual physical part of running.
> 
> Your body can do so much more than you expect, it's always your mind getting in the way and holding you back.



So true... and this makes me think of a Marathon 2016 quote, "Get out of your head, Keels!"


----------



## kywyldcat03

lahobbs4 said:


> I learned that if my brain can prepare for 26 miles, then my body is more than capable.


I can echo that as well.  Running is 90 percent mental.  The training is more for learning how to run on tired legs and staying determined.


----------



## courtneybeth

lahobbs4 said:


> I learned that if my brain can prepare for 26 miles, then my body is more than capable.



Your entire post is inspiring  I love this part the most though - I will remember this as the date gets closer

Congrats.


----------



## FelisLachesis

What kind of a bag can a spectator carry around during the races?  I know for gEAR check, the runners can have one clear bag (usually the one provided at the expo) and check that.  For the person not running, what can I carry around while waiting for my girlfriend to run like a freak around The World?  I looked through the 2017 Marathon guide, but I couldn't find any information on it.

I used to carry around my camera bag before The Boston Marathon tragedy.  After that, The Philadelphia Broad Street Run no longer allowed bags of any kind.


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> What kind of a bag can a spectator carry around during the races?  I know for gEAR check, the runners can have one clear bag (usually the one provided at the expo) and check that.  For the person not running, what can I carry around while waiting for my girlfriend to run like a freak around The World?  I looked through the 2017 Marathon guide, but I couldn't find any information on it.
> 
> I used to carry around my camera bag before The Boston Marathon tragedy.  After that, The Philadelphia Broad Street Run no longer allowed bags of any kind.


I believe as a spectator you can take any bag that would be permitted in a Disney park it just has to go through the security of you are coming through in the early morning like runners.


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> I believe as a spectator you can take any bag that would be permitted in a Disney park it just has to go through the security of you are coming through in the early morning like runners.



That works well enough for me!  Thanks!


----------



## lahobbs4

Keels said:


> This is a mastery-level achievement you have unlocked!
> The mental piece is so much more of a challenge than the actual physical part of running.
> 
> Your body can do so much more than you expect, it's always your mind getting in the way and holding you back.





courtneybeth said:


> Your entire post is inspiring  I love this part the most though - I will remember this as the date gets closer
> 
> Congrats.




It's good to know you seasoned runners still have to remind yourselves of that!  And this is also how I made it through childbirth!!


----------



## kywyldcat03

I have a question regarding corral placement as I plan for races this year to improve my time.  I know you can put your half marathon time in to get placed in a corral but not sure how that time is converted to marathon time.  Would it be better to get a faster time in the half marathon or marathon?  For example, would it be better to run a half marathon at 1:50 or a marathon at 3:40?  Does the conversion equation simply double the half marathon time or does it factor it up by an amount?  If so, does anyone know the amount?  I am trying to plan for either a marathon or half to improve my time and get a better corral placement.  Thank you!


----------



## camaker

kywyldcat03 said:


> I have a question regarding corral placement as I plan for races this year to improve my time.  I know you can put your half marathon time in to get placed in a corral but not sure how that time is converted to marathon time.  Would it be better to get a faster time in the half marathon or marathon?  For example, would it be better to run a half marathon at 1:50 or a marathon at 3:40?  Does the conversion equation simply double the half marathon time or does it factor it up by an amount?  If so, does anyone know the amount?  I am trying to plan for either a marathon or half to improve my time and get a better corral placement.  Thank you!



RunDisney uses the McMillan calculator or something very similar.  There are a number of sites that have the calculator available.  I'd suggest playing around with times on the site to see if the time calculated from your half marathon is better than your actual marathon time.  In my case, it turned out to be better to use the half marathon projected time rather than the actual marathon time.


----------



## cavepig

While I won't argue running is very mental, mind games can be played I know, but for me once the mental piece is there & has been there for years, the physical part to me is more of a challenge.  So, once the goal is more than just finishing the milestone race/distance/whatever and goals become time oriented/to enjoy it/or whatever they may be, the physical training is more important to me anyway.  My mind can say I want to go XX pace but my body will say no.  My mind can say run but if my body isn't up to it, it isn't happening how I want it to always. So, I guess for me mental and physical are just as equal.


----------



## PrincessV

cavepig said:


> While I won't argue running is very mental, mind games can be played I know, but for me once the mental piece is there & has been there for years, the physical part to me is more of a challenge.  So, once the goal is more than just finishing the milestone race/distance/whatever and goals become time oriented/to enjoy it/or whatever they may be, the physical training is more important to me anyway.  My mind can say I want to go XX pace but my body will say no.  My mind can say run but if my body isn't up to it, it isn't happening how I want it to always. So, I guess for me mental and physical are just as equal.


I hear you on that. The mental game is the easy part for me: I'm very stubborn and once I've decided to do something, by golly, I'll do it. And if I'm not careful that can lead to injuries, so distance running has been way more of a physical challenge than mental for me.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

cavepig said:


> While I won't argue running is very mental, mind games can be played I know, but for me once the mental piece is there & has been there for years, the physical part to me is more of a challenge.  So, once the goal is more than just finishing the milestone race/distance/whatever and goals become time oriented/to enjoy it/or whatever they may be, the physical training is more important to me anyway.  My mind can say I want to go XX pace but my body will say no.  My mind can say run but if my body isn't up to it, it isn't happening how I want it to always. So, I guess for me mental and physical are just as equal.



Good point, certainly would not want someone to think they can will their way through a marathon without the training.  The training is definitely a part that requires mental fortitude for me, to get out for 18 weeks following a plan to prepare.  To get up and get the miles in when an extra hour of sleep is calling your name.  To push through those last intervals when your body says enough.  To finish the miles of that long run when there is a shorter path back to your house.


----------



## RunDisney Crazy

Agreed on both sides.  I think the physical part is very much the largest.  However, if there is any struggles (and there will be) during training or more so during the race, that is where a tough mental mind set is invaluable!


----------



## JClimacus

camaker said:


> RunDisney uses the McMillan calculator or something very similar.  There are a number of sites that have the calculator available.  I'd suggest playing around with times on the site to see if the time calculated from your half marathon is better than your actual marathon time.  In my case, it turned out to be better to use the half marathon projected time rather than the actual marathon time.



I'm like you... my projected marathon time from the half is much faster than any actual marathon I've run. Maybe that means my marathon training isn't what it should be.


----------



## SueInBoston

ok, i'm in for the half! 
2017 Tink was going to be my last rD, then I keep having this empty feeling so..
checked kids' calendar, they can join me!!  
checked airfare, very reasonable!! 
checked DVC, 2 out of 3 nights available, I'll take that!!
checked Disney 4 night Cruise, price doable, I'll take that!!

so I'm in and hope to do the Castaway Cay 5k to add to my bling!


----------



## DVCFan1994

Got an email from rD today, reminding me of my registrations.  I was confused for a while and then recalled that I'd emailed them weeks ago about changing my name on my registration.  I put in my full name which I hate, and asked to change to my nickname.  They made the change, and it was reflected on the registration details on the reminder.  Pleasantly surprised it was taken care of


----------



## Dave Rolen

kywyldcat03 said:


> I have a question regarding corral placement as I plan for races this year to improve my time.  I know you can put your half marathon time in to get placed in a corral but not sure how that time is converted to marathon time.  Would it be better to get a faster time in the half marathon or marathon?  For example, would it be better to run a half marathon at 1:50 or a marathon at 3:40?  Does the conversion equation simply double the half marathon time or does it factor it up by an amount?  If so, does anyone know the amount?  I am trying to plan for either a marathon or half to improve my time and get a better corral placement.  Thank you!



I'm going through the same thing right now with those same paces. I've been running 8-10 miles in the low 8:xx range the last few weeks and am aiming for a 8:30 pace on a 1/2 this coming weekend. Hoping that will put me in a great corral. Looking at last year's corrals that puts me in a great corral.

Thoughts? Will the D-F corrals fairly ensure about the best I could hope for less crowds?


----------



## Sailormoon2

Dave Rolen said:


> I'm going through the same thing right now with those same paces. I've been running 8-10 miles in the low 8:xx range the last few weeks and am aiming for a 8:30 pace on a 1/2 this coming weekend. Hoping that will put me in a great corral. Looking at last year's corrals that puts me in a great corral.
> 
> Thoughts? Will the D-F corrals fairly ensure about the best I could hope for less crowds?


I do not presume to be an expert on corral placement. But my 8:00 mile POT for WnD last year got me in corral D. So not marathon weekend, but given it's larger crowds I would assume F.


----------



## Dave Rolen

Sailormoon2 said:


> I do not presume to be an expert on corral placement. But my 8:00 mile POT for WnD last year got me in corral D. So not marathon weekend, but given it's larger crowds I would assume F.



Thanks. In that case maybe I'll run at suicide pace and see how fast I can go. My PR is around 7:30 pace but that's been a few years.

I have another half first weekend of April in OKC if I blow up. Might be fun to embrace that kind of suck. 50% chance of rain next weekend too so maybe it could be an epic memory!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Dave Rolen said:


> I'll run at suicide pace


This is my intended pace for my 10 miler in April, as I am hoping to bump up my current POT.



Dave Rolen said:


> Might be fun to embrace that kind of suck


This is exactly how I am approaching it too!


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Dave Rolen said:


> I'm going through the same thing right now with those same paces. I've been running 8-10 miles in the low 8:xx range the last few weeks and am aiming for a 8:30 pace on a 1/2 this coming weekend. Hoping that will put me in a great corral. Looking at last year's corrals that puts me in a great corral.
> 
> Thoughts? Will the D-F corrals fairly ensure about the best I could hope for less crowds?



8:23 pace for a half got me into corral D for the marathon.  Did not have any real issues with crowds, but it is not wide open with some of the narrower sections requiring some patience.

And sounds like you are prepared to make a run at it, low 8s at for 10 miles during training should translate to 8:00 +/- with a good taper.  Good luck.


----------



## Sailormoon2

WhereInFlorida said:


> 8:23 pace for a half got me into corral D for the marathon


I realize it is crazy far out to start speculating about corral placements, but this has got me seriously excited!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Sailormoon2 said:


> I realize it is crazy far out to start speculating about corral placements, but this has got me seriously excited!!



I'm hoping my husband gets at least F.  Hopefully Dark Side he breaks his sub-2!


----------



## Dave Rolen

Sailormoon2 said:


> I realize it is crazy far out to start speculating about corral placements, but this has got me seriously excited!!



Me too! I went for a run in the rain today I was so excited.

Both my 20 year old daughter and I say we're ready to go to WDW about every day!

Thousands of runners every day! Caramel in Germany. Beer in England (and everywhere), that cool TOY STORY ride! Might even buy me a stuffed Dopey at the Pooh ride!


----------



## cavepig

Dave Rolen said:


> I'm going through the same thing right now with those same paces. I've been running 8-10 miles in the low 8:xx range the last few weeks and am aiming for a 8:30 pace on a 1/2 this coming weekend. Hoping that will put me in a great corral. Looking at last year's corrals that puts me in a great corral.
> 
> Thoughts? Will the D-F corrals fairly ensure about the best I could hope for less crowds?


I was G in 2015 and it was never crowded to me, I didn't keep that pace though due to the flu & character stops but still never felt crowded (finished right as World Showcase was opening & it felt pretty empty running through there) although I did get grabbed and pushed aside by a lady on the path from ST to Boardwalk, so I guess she thought it was crowded.   Now in 2016 I started in F with food posioning/illness so was waaaaay off that pace and many (all) corrals passed me so did get caught up in crowds, like right before entering MK it was packed up and a pace group was coming through that basically clogged it up. Cone alley after MK was more crowded too, but there was always openings to get around people for the most part and by the end I was in the back of the pack but could still move around people.  So, I would say D-F is less crowded, especially if you maintain that pace. If you want a fast no crowd start then make sure to start in the front of your corral, at wine & dine I was in the back of D and we started off like turtles (but I wanted to run for time) so it was hard to get around anyone then, but eventually there were openings.


----------



## mbwhitti

I'm hoping for E with a 1:57 half POT. Since I'm doing dopey, i would love love A for the 5 and 10k.


----------



## camaker

Ran the Tobacco Road Half Marathon this morning. It was my 10th half marathon and I think I'm going to subtitle it "Adrenaline is a wonderful thing". As background, my current PR expires as a RunDisney proof of time in September. Tobacco Road is the most PR friendly course in my area, so I really wanted to lay down a new marker today. 

The complicating factor is that I've been focused on marathon training paces based on a 2:00 Half for the last 9 months and wasn't able to increase that pacing during this training cycle due to hernia pain, so my training paces have ranged from 9:48mm (tempo) to 11:40mm (easy). I've felt like my legs were ready to step the pace up a bit, but I needed to get to sub-2:56. I figured, what the hell, I'd go for it and if I crashed and burned I still will have completed my 10th half. 

Temps were a little cooler than I would have liked this morning. Around 38-39 degrees at race start. There was no 1:55 pace group for the half, so I started with the marathon 3:45 group. The first 2.5 miles were gently rolling hills on asphalt, then the course transitioned to nice wide tree-lined hard pack trails. The trails had some extended gentle sloping but nothing you'd really call a hill. 

The pace was a challenge, but I was holding it pretty well and hit the turnaround mat at ~0:55:12 or so. Unfortunately I also overdressed for the temps and started overheating a little around that point. Coming back down the trail I just focused on keeping my pace up and telling myself that I always finish stronger than I start. My legs were definitely feeling the strain, but it was a fatigued strain not an impending injury strain and by the time I hit the asphalt for the last 2.5 miles I knew I just had to hold on and I'd have the PR. The gently rolling hills from the start were gone, though replaced with hills that felt much less gentle and I that I wished I could just roll down!

TL;DR Section:
I managed to hold everything together to cross the line at 1:52:20 for a 3:22 improvement on my PR!!  I finally got to ring the PR bell at the line, too. Overall, to squeeze an 8:34mm pace out of the combination of those training paces and race day shot of adrenaline, I couldn't be happier!  And a 3+ min improvement on my RunDisney PoT is the icing on the cake. Thanks for reading.


----------



## camaker

mbwhitti said:


> I'm hoping for E with a 1:57 half POT. Since I'm doing dopey, i would love love A for the 5 and 10k.



You should be pretty close.  My PoT was 1:56 and I was A/A/E/E for Dopey this year. The only caution I'd throw out is there seems to be a PoT cluster around 1:56 that might push you to F. You should still be A for the 5k & 10k, too.


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats on the new PR @camaker !


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> I managed to hold everything together to cross the line at 1:52:20 for a 3:22 improvement on my PR!!



Congrats!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Dis_Yoda said:


> I'm hoping my husband gets at least F. Hopefully Dark Side he breaks his sub-2!


Good Luck to him!!


mbwhitti said:


> I'm hoping for E with a 1:57 half POT. Since I'm doing dopey, i would love love A for the 5 and 10k.


I was totally hoping for D with the same proof of time, but that seems unrealistic now. I too would be soooo happy to have A for any of the races!



camaker said:


> 1:52:20 for a 3:22 improvement on my PR


Congrats!!



camaker said:


> I finally got to ring the PR bell at the line, too


What a cool feature! 



camaker said:


> My PoT was 1:56 and I was A/A/E/E for Dopey this year.


OK good to know! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dave Rolen

camaker said:


> Ran the Tobacco Road Half Marathon this morning. It was my 10th half marathon and I think I'm going to subtitle it "Adrenaline is a wonderful thing". As background, my current PR expires as a RunDisney proof of time in September. Tobacco Road is the most PR friendly course in my area, so I really wanted to lay down a new marker today.
> 
> The complicating factor is that I've been focused on marathon training paces based on a 2:00 Half for the last 9 months and wasn't able to increase that pacing during this training cycle due to hernia pain, so my training paces have ranged from 9:48mm (tempo) to 11:40mm (easy). I've felt like my legs were ready to step the pace up a bit, but I needed to get to sub-2:56. I figured, what the hell, I'd go for it and if I crashed and burned I still will have completed my 10th half.
> 
> Temps were a little cooler than I would have liked this morning. Around 38-39 degrees at race start. There was no 1:55 pace group for the half, so I started with the marathon 3:45 group. The first 2.5 miles were gently rolling hills on asphalt, then the course transitioned to nice wide tree-lined hard pack trails. The trails had some extended gentle sloping but nothing you'd really call a hill.
> 
> The pace was a challenge, but I was holding it pretty well and hit the turnaround mat at ~0:55:12 or so. Unfortunately I also overdressed for the temps and started overheating a little around that point. Coming back down the trail I just focused on keeping my pace up and telling myself that I always finish stronger than I start. My legs were definitely feeling the strain, but it was a fatigued strain not an impending injury strain and by the time I hit the asphalt for the last 2.5 miles I knew I just had to hold on and I'd have the PR. The gently rolling hills from the start were gone, though replaced with hills that felt much less gentle and I that I wished I could just roll down!
> 
> TL;DR Section:
> I managed to hold everything together to cross the line at 1:52:20 for a 3:22 improvement on my PR!!  I finally got to ring the PR bell at the line, too. Overall, to squeeze an 8:34mm pace out of the combination of those training paces and race day shot of adrenaline, I couldn't be happier!  And a 3+ min improvement on my RunDisney PoT is the icing on the cake. Thanks for reading.



Good job! I ran the Tobacco Road full a few years ago and those "gently rolling hills" turned into a long slow climb at the 20 mile point. The finish at the bottom of the hill and walk up to the post race was a special treat!


----------



## rteetz

I am really slacking lately on these Sunday questions! Sorry but Spring Break and March Madness have been holding me back. 

*What is your favorite Disney song?*

My answer: It is so hard to choose just one so I am going to give a few. Circle of Life, Under the Sea, and Be Our Guest are the three big ones that come to mind. They all come from some of the best Disney movies of all time. This could be open to Disney parks music too which then I would say either the Illuminations sound track or there is a great big beautiful tomorrow.


----------



## FelisLachesis

I'll concur with Be Our Guest. Yes, I'm going "there" and saying First Time in Forever (without the vocals) something about the crescendo just gets me. Last, Heigh Ho! Maybe it's the Dopey in me!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> *What is your favorite Disney song?*



I don't really have a favorite. I can tell you my least favorite is whichever one is stuck in my head on repeat on any given day.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> I don't really have a favorite. I can tell you my least favorite is whichever one is stuck in my head on repeat on any given day.


It's a Small World?


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> What is your favorite Disney song?



Disney Villain ballads are amazing and my favorite.... but if I had to pick one it would be GASTON. It's consistently great across all mediums: stage show, animated movie, and new movie. 

Poor Unfortunate Souls, Prince Ali (Reprise), and Be Prepared rank also high for me.... it's so hard to pick!!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> It's a Small World?



Funny guy


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> *What is your favorite Disney song?*



I Won't Say from Hercules
Thomas O'Malley from Aristocats


----------



## bryana

courtneybeth said:


> Disney Villain ballads are amazing and my favorite.... but if I had to pick one it would be GASTON. It's consistently great across all mediums: stage show, animated movie, and new movie.



^This!!!

Others in no particular order: Belle, Colors of the Wind, One Jump Ahead, How Far I'll Go, Fixer Upper.


----------



## camaker

This is Halloween from NBC


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> *What is your favorite Disney song?*



Not one song, but I do enjoy the music loop for the Canadian Pavilion in World Showcase.  Runner-up to Main Street Electrical Parade.


----------



## JClimacus

> What is your favorite Disney song?



The Bare Necessities.

The only character pic I took on my first marathon was with Baloo. The guy rocks.


----------



## Dave Rolen

rteetz said:


> *What is your favorite Disney song?*
> .



The Trolley Song.

On our first trip we made it through the gates onto Main Street and as soon as we stopped to get our bearings the Trolley came bursting in and the crew got off with a song and dance of the Trolley Song directly in front of us.  That pretty much made my entire trip!


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> *What is your favorite Disney song?*



Movie/Film:Partysaurus Overflow from the short Partysaurus Rex
Show/Live: Seize the Day from Newsies 
Park/Attraction: Golden Dream from American Adventure


----------



## kywyldcat03

rteetz said:


> What is your favorite Disney song?


Mine is a tie between Hakuna Matata and the Tigger Song.  My kids (3 & 2) love the Tigger song and that I have memorized all the words and can sing it like Tigger (at least they think I sound like Tigger!).


----------



## mbwhitti

camaker said:


> You should be pretty close.  My PoT was 1:56 and I was A/A/E/E for Dopey this year. The only caution I'd throw out is there seems to be a PoT cluster around 1:56 that might push you to F. You should still be A for the 5k & 10k, too.



Oooo, good to know. I really want that A spot for the 5k and 10k. Mostly for the sake of not having to wait around so long to start. DH and I were in E for the 5 and 10k when we did Dopey in 2015 (I think we messed up our POT somehow-but didn't know any better at the time) and people were finishing before we started. It was awful.

Fave Disney song would probably have "A Whole New World" from Aladdin. Aladdin was my favorite as a kid. Pretty much Mickey's Philharmagic are my childhood favorites in one show.


----------



## gjramsey

Favorite Disney song:  going old school here, and even it was before my time:  original Mickey Mouse Club song.  I remember watching the re-runs of the show after school back in the mid-70s.

The last section of Illuminations is right up there.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> What is your favorite Disney song?



I feel bad narrowing it down. Belle, Part of Your World, Almost There, You'll Be in My Heart, Go The Distance, Let It Go, Sugar Rush; so, you know, basically all of the songs.


----------



## Sailormoon2

*Favourite Disney Song(s)*: Be Prepared, Belle, Under the Sea


----------



## steph0808

Part of Your World - Little Mermaid

Bare Necessities - Jungle Book

DuckTales theme song

Something There - Beauty and the Beast

I See the Light - if Tangled had come out before I got married (got married in 2009), that would have been our first song. I love it.


----------



## ChipNDale86

I See the Light is my absolute favorite.

Some others include:
I've Got a Dream
Anything the muses sing in Hercules
I-2-I and Stand Out from A Goofy Movie
Part Of Your World

I love most Disney songs!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

This is so hard because there are so many good ones!! Since the Moana soundtrack is big in our house right now I am going to say _We Know the Way. _


----------



## drummerwife

Favorite Disney song: I Wanna Be Like You - Jungle Book.

I remember watching this movie in the theater when I was little and sitting on my dads lap and crying and crying when I thought Baloo was dead after the fight with Shere Khan.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

rteetz said:


> *What is your favorite Disney song?*



Try Everything from Zootopia is probably my favorite at the moment. I still love my classic songs like A Whole New World, Be Our Guest and Part of Your World of course, but that Zootopia song sticks in my head and makes me happy. It is one of my favorite running songs too!


----------



## ZellyB

Baby Mine - Dumbo.  I would sing this to my kids when they were babies and it brings back so many great memories of when they were little.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> I am really slacking lately on these Sunday questions! Sorry but Spring Break and March Madness have been holding me back.
> 
> *What is your favorite Disney song?*


"Everybody Wants to be a Cat" - The Aristocats
"I Wanna Be Like You" from the Jungle Book also ranks high, as does "Feed the Birds" from Mary Poppins


----------



## GollyGadget

My favorite Disney song is "There's a Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow" from Carousel of Progress. It's one of our must see attractions and a great pick me up when things just aren't going my way.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Favorite song is "Wishes" When my youngest was born we used it for her birth announcement. Also Illuminations the Y2K version.


----------



## TeeterTots

Favorite Disney song? Way to difficult to answer! 
Right now I've been singing a lot of Moana, Beauty and the beast, and mother knows best from tangled to my children!


----------



## jmasgat

camaker said:


> TL;DR Section:
> I managed to hold everything together to cross the line at 1:52:20 for a 3:22 improvement on my PR!!  I finally got to ring the PR bell at the line, too. Overall, to squeeze an 8:34mm pace out of the combination of those training paces and race day shot of adrenaline, I couldn't be happier!  And a 3+ min improvement on my RunDisney PoT is the icing on the cake. Thanks for reading.



Congrats!  1:52:20 is the exact time I submitted for Dopey 2018 POT.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

rteetz said:


> I am really slacking lately on these Sunday questions! Sorry but Spring Break and March Madness have been holding me back.
> 
> *What is your favorite Disney song?*



Beauty & the Beast!! Ugh. It's SO GOOD.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Music? I love all the above, especially the upbeat, make-you-want-to-sing-and-dance numbers and love ballads. 

But I especially love the music in _Impressions de France_. "The Aquarium" part, is beautiful, and "Claire de Lune" by Debussy was my 11th grade piano recital piece. And did you know Imagineer Buddy Baker also wrote some original music for the film? I can go into the theatre, "rest my eyes," and feel the peace of the music.


----------



## michigandergirl

So hard to choose, I truly love them all! We saw Beauty & the Beast over the weekend and loved it, so those songs would be my current favorite.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

michigandergirl said:


> So hard to choose, I truly love them all! We saw Beauty & the Beast over the weekend and loved it, so those songs would be my current favorite.


 

Yesssss!!!!! I fell hardcore in love with that story all over again! Reminded me of how amazing it was the first time I saw it as a little girl! Oh, the feels!!!


----------



## FelisLachesis

courtneybeth said:


> Disney Villain ballads are amazing and my favorite.... but if I had to pick one it would be GASTON. It's consistently great across all mediums: stage show, animated movie, and new movie.
> 
> Poor Unfortunate Souls, Prince Ali (Reprise), and Be Prepared rank also high for me.... it's so hard to pick!!



**Warning: 4th wall break!**

I went to see the Live Action B&B today. Josh Gad totally stole that movie as Le Fou!  He was great in that part!  The song "Gaston" had me laughing all the way through, and it was because of him.

If his voice sounds vaguely familiar, Josh Gad also voiced the part of Olaf.

Edit: OMG I'm dying of laughter!


----------



## RENThead09

Favorite Song depends on my mood:

Welcome to the Family from Brother Bear.  Makes me smile because of the parade of dreams.

You'll be in my heart from Tarzan.  So many great versions of this song

Can you feel the Love tonight from Lion King.

and for fun

Ewok Celebration from Return of the Jedi!   Yub Nub!!!!!!


----------



## bryana

FelisLachesis said:


> **Warning: 4th wall break!**
> 
> I went to see the Live Action B&B today. Josh Gad totally stole that movie as Le Fou!  He was great in that part!  The song "Gaston" had me laughing all the way through, and it was because of him.
> 
> If his voice sounds vaguely familiar, Josh Gad also voiced the part of Olaf.
> 
> Edit: OMG I'm dying of laughter!



I *love* Josh Gad, so much. I'm so glad he was cast as LeFou.


----------



## DCarew

Go the Distance is one of the many favorites and I will say that when it comes on and I am running it makes me pick up my pace!


----------



## GollyGadget

Anyone got some mid-run selfie tips? I'm not much of a selfie person in real life but decided I should practice a bit before the marathon. I know there will be lots of photo opportunities along the course and I want to be able to snap and go.


----------



## kywyldcat03

GollyGadget said:


> Anyone got some mid-run selfie tips? I'm not much of a selfie person in real life but decided I should practice a bit before the marathon. I know there will be lots of photo opportunities along the course and I want to be able to snap and go.


If you have an iPhone, you can swipe from the bottom of the screen and up to open the menu to select and activate the camera.  I used that during the Disney Marathon this year and it was really quick to allow taking photos quickly and get back to running.


----------



## slp1650

Favorite disney songs is hard, just like favorite rides and movies!  I'm agreeing with most that right now I'm caught up with Moana and Beauty and the Beast.  However, I could really listen to most Disney songs.


----------



## baxter24

Just Can't Wait to be King from Lion King and the music from Illuminations are my favorites!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jmasgat said:


> Congrats! 1:52:20 is the exact time I submitted for Dopey 2018 POT.



I've been planning my POT race for Dopey 2018. It got me wondering: has anyone ever done (or seen) a POT-to-corral mapping?

Is it correct that the Goofy/Dopey standards are different than the singly half/full?


----------



## cavepig

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I've been planning my POT race for Dopey 2018. It got me wondering: has anyone ever done (or seen) a POT-to-corral mapping?
> 
> Is it correct that the Goofy/Dopey standards are different than the singly half/full?


You're corralled based on your full time for the half & full since it's the same Letter/bib for both those. So it might seem like you are back a couple corrals based on your half time in the half but you'll be corralled properly for the full.  Some will call it the challenge curve but it's not different standards than any other corralling in my opinion.


----------



## GollyGadget

I found a site a few months ago that posts the assignments and it actually is different for a few corrals but only by a minute so I wouldn't stress over it.
http://noguiltlife.com/2017-walt-disney-world-marathon-corrals-waivers-and-more/


@kywyldcat03 - thanks for the tip. I always forget there's a shortcut from the lock screen.


----------



## rteetz

Hope everyone had a great week! Another week closer to Marathon Weekend 2018! How many days you ask? *282 days* until it all begins!

*Sunday's are for Disney though and today's question is...*

What is your favorite Disney snack?

My answer: Another tough one for me. I think I will go with Dole Whip. On a warm day it is the perfect way to cool off. I also love anything Mickey shaped so Mickey ice cream bars, Mickey pretzels, etc.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

rteetz said:


> Hope everyone had a great week! Another week closer to Marathon Weekend 2018! How many days you ask? *282 days* until it all begins!
> 
> *Sunday's are for Disney though and today's question is...*
> 
> What is your favorite Disney snack?
> 
> My answer: Another tough one for me. I think I will go with Dole Whip. On a warm day it is the perfect way to cool off. I also love anything Mickey shaped so Mickey ice cream bars, Mickey pretzels, etc.



Yes! I love the pineapple Dole Whip with rum.  Then my second favorite is the vanilla whip pineapple float. Ugh. That's it! I should go get one now at the Poly!


----------



## FelisLachesis

Funnel cake. I'm a sucker for a good funnel cake.

Speaking of your Dole Whips, rteetz, is there anywhere outside of F&W and AK where I can get a spiked Dole Whip?


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> Speaking of your Dole Whips, rteetz, is there anywhere outside of F&W and AK where I can get a spiked Dole Whip?


Maybe the Polynesian? I know they have the Pineapple Linai there where they do Dole Whip but I don't remember if they do the spiked ones or not.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Princess_Nikki said:


> Yes! I love the pineapple Dole Whip with rum.



Where?


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> Maybe the Polynesian? I know they have the Pineapple Linai there where they do Dole Whip but I don't remember if they do the spiked ones or not.



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/polynesian-resort/pineapple-lanai/menus/

No rum... 

Maybe I'll just bring a small bottle of spiked rum on my flight, and pour it in, myself


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> *Sunday's are for Disney though and today's question is...*
> 
> What is your favorite Disney snack?
> .



Either a Citrus Swirl from Sunshine Tree Terrace or an Ice Cream Macaron from France


----------



## baxter24

Gotta go with the Dole Whip!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

FelisLachesis said:


> Where?





rteetz said:


> Maybe the Polynesian? I know they have the Pineapple Linai there where they do Dole Whip but I don't remember if they do the spiked ones or not.



Right. The Polynesian...the Pineapple Lanai doesn't have the rum but around the corner at the Trader Sams Grog Grotto bar they do!

As for PARKS, Animal Kingdom does the whips with rum. Tamu Tamu Refreshments in Africa. It's a quick service stand!



FelisLachesis said:


> Where?



Trader Sams Grog Grotto outside bar right by the pool! Or AK.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> *Sunday's are for Disney though and today's question is...*
> 
> What is your favorite Disney snack?



Gaston's Tavern cinnamon roll


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Hope everyone had a great week! Another week closer to Marathon Weekend 2018! How many days you ask? *282 days* until it all begins!
> 
> *Sunday's are for Disney though and today's question is...*
> 
> What is your favorite Disney snack?
> 
> My answer: Another tough one for me. I think I will go with Dole Whip. On a warm day it is the perfect way to cool off. I also love anything Mickey shaped so Mickey ice cream bars, Mickey pretzels, etc.



A palmier from Les Halles. Or a soft serve waffle cone from anywhere. Or a pretzel from Germany. Or...

But, yeah, getting a palmier from Les Halles is an every time in Epcot thing for me and usually occurs multiple times per trip.


----------



## jmasgat

Mmmmmm, snacks. This requires some parsing:

For savory: Baked potato in Liberty Square. A value lunch option, or even just a way to stave off the "Hangry". And not because baked potato is unique, it just beats the usual overpriced options of fried, salty, carbs or fat.

For sweet: Dole whip/float. This one is still sort of unique (although it is spreading).  It's fun to get an afternoon Dole Whip before leaving the park, sit on a bench and watch all the little, tired kids melt down! 

Runner up would be school bread from Norway.  Very tasty, and not something I would be able to find easily elsewhere.


----------



## Sailormoon2

rteetz said:


> What is your favorite Disney snack?


 Carrot Cake cookie <3


----------



## Dave Rolen

Dave Rolen said:


> Thanks. In that case maybe I'll run at suicide pace and see how fast I can go. My PR is around 7:30 pace but that's been a few years.
> 
> I have another half first weekend of April in OKC if I blow up. Might be fun to embrace that kind of suck. 50% chance of rain next weekend too so maybe it could be an epic memory!



Well, I went and did it. Ran the Half at pretty much a controlled suicide pace. Maybe that's the real meaning of race pace. Either way. It was pretty much running on the edge of defeat from step one to step last.

Hopefully I'll get a great Corral line up.

NET Time: 1:40:25
7:40/mile

Felt like I totally Burned it Down today!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Congrats @Dave Rolen that is a phenomenal time!!


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

rteetz said:


> *Sunday's are for Disney though and today's question is...*
> 
> What is your favorite Disney snack?



DH and I like to split the Fisherman's Tasting Box from Kringla bakery in Norway as a snack or light lunch. I also love the lefse because it reminds me of Christmas (my family is Norwegian).

I also like the macaron ice cream sandwich in France.

We don't really snack much in the parks, though.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> *Sunday's are for Disney though and today's question is...*
> 
> What is your favorite Disney snack?



Cinnamon glazed pecans!    Runner-up [since this a running forum] Bass Ale!


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> Cinnamon glazed pecans!    Runner-up [since this a running forum] Bass Ale!


I make roasted nuts for a living, sell them at Miller Park (Milwaukee Brewers), Lambeau Field (Green Bay Packers), and the Bradley Center (Milwaukee Bucks). Pecans, Almonds, Cashews or a combo of all three! It's also technically not a glaze, at least the way we make them.


----------



## Sonyamalexander

rteetz said:


> Hope everyone had a great week! Another week closer to Marathon Weekend 2018! How many days you ask? *282 days* until it all begins!
> 
> *Sunday's are for Disney though and today's question is...*
> 
> What is your favorite Disney snack?
> 
> My answer: Another tough one for me. I think I will go with Dole Whip. On a warm day it is the perfect way to cool off. I also love anything Mickey shaped so Mickey ice cream bars, Mickey pretzels, etc.




I LOVE popcorn so those buckets of popcorn they sell in the parks....genius!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> What is your favorite Disney snack?



A pretzel in Germany, mainly for the liter of beer with which to wash it down.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> A pretzel in Germany, mainly for the liter of beer with which to wash it down.



I love that you love alcohol so much.


----------



## GollyGadget

rteetz said:


> What is your favorite Disney snack?



Another one for Dole Whip here. Really, I love any kind of "ice cream" treat. I'm not usually much of a snacker at the parks and actually only had my first Dole Whip about a year and a half ago at Disneyland. Now I don't see how I could ever complete a visit without one!


----------



## steph0808

Favorite Disney snack - anything shaped like Mickey!


----------



## ZellyB

Favorite Disney snack - the classic Mickey Bar


----------



## mbwhitti

Favorite Disney snack used to be the Caramel Popcorn from Karamel-Kuche, but now.... hmmm recently it was the rice krispie with peanut butter chips. I'm sure it will change again on the next trip.


----------



## ChipNDale86

Ran Wrightsville Beach, NC half marathon on Saturday. Overall I was very happy with my race other than the fact that my stomach did not cooperate with me what so ever so I lost about 3-4 minutes in a porta-john  I've never had that type of issue before during a race so not sure what caused it, but still finished very close to my goal time (would have got it if not for that break). Going to spend the next couple months working on speed and then gear up to start marathon training late summer.

As for my favorite snack...probably the Mickey Ice Cream Sandwich.


----------



## cburnett11

The Nutella waffle is my favorite of several snacks I really like


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

rteetz said:


> What is your favorite Disney snack?


Carmel corn from Germany at Epcot, or the classic Mickey Bar. Either one will make me happy!


----------



## TeeterTots

I second the Nutella waffle!


----------



## Dave Rolen

mbwhitti said:


> Favorite Disney snack used to be the Caramel Popcorn from Karamel-Kuche, but now.... hmmm recently it was the rice krispie with peanut butter chips. I'm sure it will change again on the next trip.



+1 for the caramel popcorn and pretty much all the other stuff you have to look at in the line because you can't just walk up and buy the popcorn.


----------



## DCarew

Really anything Mickey shaped...but the Mickey Premium Bar is a snack that I need to get more then once on a trip!


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> What is your favorite Disney snack?


In Disneyland, I love the churros. In WDW I'm partial to the giant turkey legs.


----------



## michigandergirl

GollyGadget said:


> Another one for Dole Whip here. Really, I love any kind of "ice cream" treat. I'm not usually much of a snacker at the parks and actually only had my first Dole Whip about a year and a half ago at Disneyland. Now I don't see how I could ever complete a visit without one!



Agree - ice cream of any sort. My family & I frequently have ice cream for lunch when on vacation.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

What is your favorite Disney snack?

Mickey shaped Rice Krispy treats, no chocolate ears!

I hate marshmallows and I hate Rice Krispies, but put them together...


----------



## bryana

My favorite snack is the raspberry Macaron from les Halles in France. It's probably why I keep going back to staying at the Boardwalk area resorts - walking over and getting one for breakfast!

Did my first half since September 2014 yesterday, since Dark Side training called for a 12.5 mile training run anyway. PR'd by 5 minutes and change (probably closer to 6 minutes, but I've been too lazy to actually look at the difference in seconds LOL). I ended up right in between my A and B goals, and would have hit A goal if not for some CRAZY hills in miles 8, 9, and 12 (and I train hills every run thanks to a hilly neighborhood!). The finish line was legitimately at the top of the biggest hill I've ever seen - who DOES that when designing a course?  At the very least, I now have a POT for the marathon since all of my other races were too old. However, I'm doing the Brooklyn Half in May and considering that course is mostly downhill, I should be able to PR again. Yesterday actually went so well that I'm considering making my A goal my B goal for that race.


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> What is your favorite Disney snack?
> 
> Mickey shaped Rice Krispy treats, no chocolate ears!
> 
> I hate marshmallows and I hate Rice Krispies, but put them together...



Love the Rice Krispy treats!  As good as or sometimes better than the Mickey shaped ones, though, are the Rice Krispy leftover balls you can get from the Main Street Bakery in MK.  They are usually a little fresher than the packaged Mickey heads.


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> I love that you love alcohol so much.



All this training and working out wouldn't be worth it if I couldn't have beer & pizza.


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> I love that you love alcohol so much.



All this training and working out wouldn't be worth it if I couldn't have beer & pizza.


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> All this training and working out wouldn't be worth it if I couldn't have beer & pizza.



You're like the athletic equivalent of those alternative fuel vehicles.  You just run on ethanol instead of carbs.


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> *Sunday's are for Disney though and today's question is...*
> 
> What is your favorite Disney snack?



Disneyland / California Adventure: Has to be the Mickey Cake Pop! I love just everything about it... the shape, texture, taste. It's a win!

Disney World: Croque Glace in the EPCOT france pavilion.  Warm bun with ice cream and flavored sauce. Uh, yum.


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> *Sunday's are for Disney though and today's question is...*
> 
> What is your favorite Disney snack?.



I'm pretty boring...frozen banana in AK


----------



## Keels

OK - so, after talking with (most of) my Dopey Crew for 2018, I think we're going to run the Half as Cone Alley/Bob's Barricades cones.

Orange top with stenciled "Bob's Barricades" logo on them. Anyone else want to join in?

cc: @mbwhitti @FFigawi


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> OK - so, after talking with (most of) my Dopey Crew for 2018, I think we're going to run the Half as Cone Alley/Bob's Barricades cones.
> 
> Orange top with stenciled "Bob's Barricades" logo on them. Anyone else want to join in?
> 
> cc: @mbwhitti @FFigawi


I saw photos of someone who did that last year. Awesome idea!


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> *Sunday's are for Disney though and today's question is...*
> 
> What is your favorite Disney snack?



The sweet cream stuffed hot pretzel at the Lunching Pad in Tomorrowland.


----------



## Anisum

Hey guys! I for previous runDisney races I printed the confirmation that I entered PoT and what it was in case I ever ran into issues. Now that it's all done through active my browser doesn't seem to want to print it out. I'm thinking I should probably just screenshot it but I wanted to make sure it was an issue with active and not the browser I'm using.


----------



## alexksmith

rteetz said:


> *Sunday's are for Disney though and today's question is...*
> 
> What is your favorite Disney snack?



Tough decision and it largely depends on if I'm looking for sweet or savory. If pressed though I'd have to say schoolbread from Norway on EPCOT. A close second would be the pretzel from Germany.


----------



## RENThead09

alexksmith said:


> Tough decision and it largely depends on if I'm looking for sweet or savory. If pressed though I'd have to say schoolbread from Norway on EPCOT. A close second would be the pretzel from Germany.



i second the vote for schoolbread from Norway.   Its a must on every trip!!!


----------



## cavepig

Anisum said:


> Hey guys! I for previous runDisney races I printed the confirmation that I entered PoT and what it was in case I ever ran into issues. Now that it's all done through active my browser doesn't seem to want to print it out. I'm thinking I should probably just screenshot it but I wanted to make sure it was an issue with active and not the browser I'm using.


I usually screenshot or copy paste  to print, otherwise it printed blank for me the last couple I've done.


----------



## PrincessV

Favorite Disney "snack"? Extra-dry gin martini at Brown Derby - straight up, 3 olives, please.


----------



## sourire

Fave snacks:  1. Mickey Premium Bar; 2. Un palmier from Les Halles; 3. Popcorn


----------



## Chaitali

It's hard to pick a favorite but I still dream about the ice cream panini thing I got at L'Artisan des Glaces last time I was there.


----------



## IamTrike

Keels said:


> OK - so, after talking with (most of) my Dopey Crew for 2018, I think we're going to run the Half as Cone Alley/Bob's Barricades cones.
> 
> Orange top with stenciled "Bob's Barricades" logo on them. Anyone else want to join in?
> 
> cc: @mbwhitti @FFigawi



We thought about doing it last year, but after a poll we weren't sure enough people would get it so we ran as the Dapper Dans.   I think it's a hilarious idea.


Anyone see that RunDisney posted a throwback to the release of the 20th Anniversary Medal on Facebook to get people excited for the 25th Anniversary.   I am worried that they are setting themselves up to dissapoint a lot of people.     "Hey Remember that really cool medal we made for the last anniversary of this race... yeah it rocked, but we won't be doing that again."


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Favorite WDW snack - cinnamon glazed pecans.


----------



## Sakigt

I'd just like to say, getting a Dopey bib is a challenge. Does the Goofy challenge typically sell out? I mean, worst case I can do that.

Grand mariner slush in France

Edamame in AK. Great healthy snack for cheap!


----------



## rteetz

Sakigt said:


> I'd just like to say, getting a Dopey bib is a challenge. Does the Goofy challenge typically sell out? I mean, worst case I can do that.
> 
> Grand mariner slush in France
> 
> Edamame in AK. Great healthy snack for cheap!


Goofy did not sell out last year and really hasn't since Dopey became a challenge.


----------



## rteetz

Sakigt said:


> I'd just like to say, getting a Dopey bib is a challenge. Does the Goofy challenge typically sell out? I mean, worst case I can do that.
> 
> Grand mariner slush in France
> 
> Edamame in AK. Great healthy snack for cheap!


Goofy did not sell out last year and really hasn't since Dopey became a challenge.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Sakigt said:


> I'd just like to say, getting a Dopey bib is a challenge. Does the Goofy challenge typically sell out? I mean, worst case I can do that.
> 
> Grand mariner slush in France
> 
> Edamame in AK. Great healthy snack for cheap!


Have you tried calling runDisney? That's how I got mine when all the other TAs said sold out, they required 2 night hotel but no tickets.


----------



## rteetz

I hope everyone is having a great weekend! I actually have a short WDW trip booked for the DIS 20 party now. 

*Today's Sunday's are for Disney question...

If you were in charge of creating a theme for the next runDisney race weekend what would it be? *

My answer: I would do a villains themed race weekend. People love villains. It would have to be a night race Oogie Boogie 5K, Evil Queen 10K, maleficent half, with an evil stepsisters challenge.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> *If you were in charge of creating a theme for the next runDisney race weekend what would it be?*



I'd offer up a Pixar weekend. Characters from any and all Pixar movies welcome. The Challenge medal would have to be Luxo Jr.


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> I'd offer up a Pixar weekend. Characters from any and all Pixar movies welcome. The Challenge medal would have to be Luxo Jr.



Check out this year's DL Half Weekend...

My answer:
Theme:  Pirates of the Caribbean
Cursed Pirates 5k with a medal showing both pirates and moonlit pirates
Black Pearl 10k
Captain Jack Sparrow 1/2 Marathon
Challenge of the Cursed Coin (with a Cursed Coin medal)


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> I'd offer up a Pixar weekend. Characters from any and all Pixar movies welcome. The Challenge medal would have to be Luxo Jr.


I'm wondering if Luxo will be featured on the medal for Disneyland's half weekend.


----------



## Sakigt

MommaoffherRocker said:


> Have you tried calling runDisney? That's how I got mine when all the other TAs said sold out, they required 2 night hotel but no tickets.


I haven't yet but my "travel agent" for the Fort did with no luck. I'll just try myself 

For me, the choice is easy: Disney Villians race! Although Its a Small world could be fun


----------



## ZellyB

Another vote for a villains race. I'd love that!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Put me down for a Villains race, but I really would prefer it not to be at night. Lol.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Definitely a Villain's race weekend.


----------



## jaws19798

Favorite Disney snack- Mickey's ice cream sandwich's and/or having a Rice Krispy Treat made at Goofy Candy company with milk chocolate, graham crackers and peanut butter chips.


----------



## PCFriar80

Building on last weeks question, why not a Disney snack race series?

The Churro 5K 
The Rice Krispie Treat 10K [Snap, Krackle, Plop] 
DATW 1/2 Marathon [11 laps around World Showcase]
Mickey Bar Marathon [you can either eat your medal or wear it, I would suggest eating]


----------



## TeeterTots

rteetz said:


> *Today's Sunday's are for Disney question...
> 
> If you were in charge of creating a theme for the next runDisney race weekend what would it be?*



I would do a Christmas theme! Maybe a night race and bring back Osbourne lights! 
Prep and Landing!
Magee 5K
Lanny "tree skirt" 10K
Wayne or "little drummer boy" Half
Naughty Vs Nice or totally tinsel challenge


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

rteetz said:


> If you were in charge of creating a theme for the next runDisney race weekend what would it be?


I was really sad to see they took away the Dumbo Double Dare because I like the older movies so I'm going to say a weekend themed around some of Walt's first movies like Pinocchio, Fantasia, Bambi and Lady and the tramp.


----------



## Sonyamalexander

rteetz said:


> I hope everyone is having a great weekend! I actually have a short WDW trip booked for the DIS 20 party now.
> 
> *Today's Sunday's are for Disney question...
> 
> If you were in charge of creating a theme for the next runDisney race weekend what would it be? *
> 
> The Fantasia Fantasy Weekend
> The Broomstick Bash (5K)
> Chernabog's Chase (10K)
> The Sorceror's scramble (half)
> Mickey's Magical Marathon


----------



## baxter24

Now that the Disneyland half is Pixar themed, I agree with @rteetz and think we should have a Villains race!


----------



## kywyldcat03

Agree for the villains race but would like it to be in WDW.


----------



## DVCFan1994

I always wanted a Pixar race.  Can't do DL this year, so we'll have to see if that one sticks or if they'll keep changing it yearly.  My second choice is a Villains race, so that would be my choice now.


----------



## Sakigt

PCFriar80 said:


> Building on last weeks question, why not a Disney snack race series?
> 
> The Churro 5K
> The Rice Krispie Treat 10K [Snap, Krackle, Plop]
> DATW 1/2 Marathon [11 laps around World Showcase]
> Mickey Bar Marathon [you can either eat your medal or wear it, I would suggest eating]



I would do a turkey leg half marathon tomorrow!


----------



## GollyGadget

I'm with the Pixar crowd. Especially, after recently seeing these:













I also like @MommaoffherRocker idea of the older movies. These are classics that don't get as much love because they don't have princesses. 

If I'm really dreaming big though, I'd really like to see a Disney Afternoon theme.  Bring on Darkwing, Rescue Rangers, DuckTales, TaleSpin, Bonkers, and my personal favorite: Gummi Bears. I could use some gummiberry juice to bounce my way to the finish line!


----------



## GollyGadget

P.S. If anyone has any tips on how to resize images, I'm openly accepting advice! I didn't mean to include pictures quite so large.


----------



## steph0808

OMG I would do anything for a cartoon afternoon theme, @GollyGadget! 

My childhood!


----------



## PCFriar80

Sakigt said:


> I would do a turkey leg half marathon tomorrow!



That's the 3-legged race.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Does anyone know when the ChEAR Squad registration opens up?  Or did it pass through and I missed it?


----------



## courtneybeth

No ChEAR squad registration yet.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

courtneybeth said:


> No ChEAR squad registration yet.



It is like you are begging for RD to take your money


----------



## courtneybeth

@WhereInFlorida - yep. 

My husband needs the ChEAR squad and is sad he's not fully registered yet. So i am asked once per week if it's up yet.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

courtneybeth said:


> @WhereInFlorida - yep.
> 
> My husband needs the ChEAR squad and is sad he's not fully registered yet. So i am asked once per week if it's up yet.



That's really cute he's excited to watch you!


----------



## Anisum

courtneybeth said:


> No ChEAR squad registration yet.


Tis is what I'm waiting on as well.


----------



## dmartin1277

courtneybeth said:


> @WhereInFlorida - yep.
> 
> My husband needs the ChEAR squad and is sad he's not fully registered yet. So i am asked once per week if it's up yet.


You might be doing this for awhile.  They didn't go on sale until July last year.


----------



## drummerwife

I just registered DH and myself for the Castaway Cay Challenge!  
Anyone on here done this before that could pass along any information? It sure would be much appreciated.
We have cruised before, but have never done the 5k.


----------



## baxter24

drummerwife said:


> I just registered DH and myself for the Castaway Cay Challenge!
> Anyone on here done this before that could pass along any information? It sure would be much appreciated.
> We have cruised before, but have never done the 5k.



My husband and I did the challenge this past January and it was a lot of fun! You pick up your stuff at the expo race weekend before you even get on the cruise. You and the other challenge people will get to get off the boat early and run before everyone is allowed off the boat for your day at castaway cay. We had three character stops along the race course with the typical RunDisney snack box and drink at the finish line along with a character photo opportunity with you and your medals. It was a lot of fun and we had time to get back on the boat and eat breakfast before getting off for our day on the island.


----------



## Mickey Momma

@courtneybeth - Pleaae tell me a bit about ChEAR squad.  My hubby is coming along this time, but in the past my trips have always been with other runners.


----------



## courtneybeth

Mickey Momma said:


> @courtneybeth - Pleaae tell me a bit about ChEAR squad.  My hubby is coming along this time, but in the past my trips have always been with other runners.



Essentially you can buy it for the half and full for your hubs and they get access to the VIP tent once you take off, and then can have a special area to sit and watch you finish. They get some food/drinks, a cool place to sit in the tent, and some race swag to enjoy like a shirt, clapper and blanket. 

Brian isn't running the half or full (5k and 10k for him to keep me slow at his pace so I don't burn out) and he's wanting a place to wait for about 3-5 hours depending on the race and then can see me finish. Maybe our husbands can hang out together.   Brian will be going to the transportation center for the half and full to cheer me on, then only for the full heading to animal kingdom to do the 13 mile check point for shoes and supplies before going back to the tent and cheer zone. On half day is immediately back to the tent and finish line. 

It's really cute how supportive he wants to be. ChEAR squad makes him feel like he's participating! And then after the race he can hang out with me in the tent and eat and relax before we hobble back to our hotel.


----------



## drummerwife

baxter24 said:


> My husband and I did the challenge this past January and it was a lot of fun! You pick up your stuff at the expo race weekend before you even get on the cruise. You and the other challenge people will get to get off the boat early and run before everyone is allowed off the boat for your day at castaway cay. We had three character stops along the race course with the typical RunDisney snack box and drink at the finish line along with a character photo opportunity with you and your medals. It was a lot of fun and we had time to get back on the boat and eat breakfast before getting off for our day on the island.



Thank you so much!
Question about the character photo with your medals...did that include your medals from the weekend as well? And if so, did you have to carry the medals with you during the 5k? Would love to get a character photo with all our bling (we're both doing Dopey) but not sure we'd want to run carrying all of them.


----------



## Mickey Momma

courtneybeth said:


> Essentially you can buy it for the half and full for your hubs and they get access to the VIP tent once you take off, and then can have a special area to sit and watch you finish. They get some food/drinks, a cool place to sit in the tent, and some race swag to enjoy like a shirt, clapper and blanket.
> 
> Brian isn't running the half or full (5k and 10k for him to keep me slow at his pace so I don't burn out) and he's wanting a place to wait for about 3-5 hours depending on the race and then can see me finish. Maybe our husbands can hang out together.   Brian will be going to the transportation center for the half and full to cheer me on, then only for the full heading to animal kingdom to do the 13 mile check point for shoes and supplies before going back to the tent and cheer zone. On half day is immediately back to the tent and finish line.
> 
> It's really cute how supportive he wants to be. ChEAR squad makes him feel like he's participating! And then after the race he can hang out with me in the tent and eat and relax before we hobble back to our hotel.



Thanks!!  This sounds great!  Andy is tackling the 5K, his first, but I am not sure he realizes how much "down" time he is going to have Saturday and Sunday.  We will have to figure out how to get them together closer to January.


----------



## baxter24

drummerwife said:


> Thank you so much!
> Question about the character photo with your medals...did that include your medals from the weekend as well? And if so, did you have to carry the medals with you during the 5k? Would love to get a character photo with all our bling (we're both doing Dopey) but not sure we'd want to run carrying all of them.



The character photo at the end included the 5k rubber medal and your castaway cay challenge medal. You can bring your medal from race weekend but will have to carry it with you during the race. I honestly don't remember if there was a bag check or not. We didn't even think about bringing it during the race but I did bring all three with me once we were back on the island for our beach day and got some really good shots.


----------



## rteetz

Hope everyone had a great week!

Today's Disney question as Sunday's are for Disney.

When planning a Disney vacation are you more of a planner or go with the flow? Does it depend on the trip?

My answer: I'm a planner. Like @DopeyBadger I have spreadsheets and a trip planning binder just for Disney trips. Now I will say now on my rundisney trips I have relaxed a bit and do more to with the flow towards the end especially during Dopey. However I still try to do as much as I can.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> When planning a Disney vacation are you more of a planner or go with the flow? Does it depend on the trip?



I'm a planner!  Very rarely do we make a trip without real plans in place - but usually those are more last minute trips.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> Today's Disney question as Sunday's are for Disney.
> 
> When planning a Disney vacation are you more of a planner or go with the flow? Does it depend on the trip?



I used to be a planner. At this point, though, I've been to Disney so many times I just go with the flow and decide what I want to do on the fly.

BTW, we just spent the morning at Neuschwanstein, which was Walt's inspiration for one of the Disney castles.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> I used to be a planner. At this point, though, I've been to Disney so many times I just go with the flow and decide what I want to do on the fly.
> 
> BTW, we just spent the morning at Neuschwanstein, which was Walt's inspiration for one of the Disney castles.
> 
> View attachment 230315


Wow that's amazing! That was the inspiration for the Disneyland castle. Walt loved it.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> When planning a Disney vacation are you more of a planner or go with the flow? Does it depend on the trip?



We tend to wing it. We book a few dinners and a FP or two, but play most of the trip by ear.


----------



## FelisLachesis

When it comes to Disney, I plan the big things, but let the little things fall where they may.  When it comes to FPs and ADRs, I want to make sure I get exactly what I want.  The parks are just so busy every day, and I want to get the good restaurants, and I want to get on the E-Ticket rides.  I'd be lying to myself if I said I don't like the finer bits I can get.

When it comes to the smaller rides, or QS restaurants, I'll just wander until I find something.  I'll look at ride and go "that sounds fun" and get in line, or someone opens a door to a QS place, and my nose goes "oh that smells good," and walk in.  It makes BoG lunch being QS with ADRs a bit of a contradiction in my head.  I tried pre-planning QS on my last trip, but that didn't go anywhere according to plan.  Columbia Harbour House wasn't even on the long list my last trip, but it turned into one of my favorite places after we stumbled in.

I have a spreadsheet, kinda like @rteetz , but it's not as extensive.  I only have like 40% of my meal times filled with what I want.  The other 60% is left for "snacking around the world" and QS.  I have my wish list for FPs ready, but when they happen is up in the air.  I'll leave that to what The House of Mouse says is left.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I plan my FP and whatever ADRs are necessary to eat at the times that we want when preparing for a race. When we're at the park we know when our FP are and when we need to leave or go to our ADR, but it's pretty free form outside of those things.

Basically, I plan to get the most inefficient things at each park done in the most efficient mannner. That allows us to go with the flow for the rest of the day.


----------



## jmasgat

camaker said:


> BTW, we just spent the morning at Neuschwanstein, which was Walt's inspiration for one of the Disney castles.



Funny thing....back in 2011, I took my son to Germany (we were visiting my daughter, who was doing an internship).  We went to Neuschwanstein--which was, of course, lovely.  We were up on the bridge (looks like he same vantage point of your photo).  No other Americans around.....and then we hear it.....the Adventures by Disney tour group!


----------



## TeeterTots

I'm usually a planner but this trip (here now) we're just going with the flow. No ADRs, no FP+.....nada. Seems to be working out well! No hurry up and wait. Especially with kids.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I am an UBER-PLANNER. For me all the planning is part of the joy of Disney. However, once I get there, I tend to throw away a lot of the plan and "go with the flow".


----------



## drummerwife

I used to be an uber planner until I did a trip with no planning...not even FP and it was so enjoyable.
Now I plan nothing and totally wing it.


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney question as Sunday's are for Disney.
> 
> When planning a Disney vacation are you more of a planner or go with the flow? Does it depend on the trip?



I'm planning my next vacation while on my current vacation... so yes, planner. 

The 180 day ADR thing still frustrates me because i'm up at 3am every day making reservations and then we end up sticking to none of them by the time we get to WDW. We end up picking all new stuff 2-3 days before we leave.


----------



## camaker

jmasgat said:


> Funny thing....back in 2011, I took my son to Germany (we were visiting my daughter, who was doing an internship).  We went to Neuschwanstein--which was, of course, lovely.  We were up on the bridge (looks like he same vantage point of your photo).  No other Americans around.....and then we hear it.....the Adventures by Disney tour group!



Good call @jmasgat!  The picture is from the Marionbrücke. Last time we were here it was cold and overcast and I was the only one on the bridge. Now they run buses up to the bridge in addition to the castle so it was shoulder to shoulder crowded!  It's still a nice long climb up. I think the Fitbit gave me credit for 75 floors on the way up.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Barca33Runner said:


> Basically, I plan to get the most inefficient things at each park done in the most efficient mannner. That allows us to go with the flow for the rest of the day.


This is exactly what I do. I don't like having every minute planned but I know if I want to do certain things I need to plan somewhat.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> When planning a Disney vacation are you more of a planner or go with the flow? Does it depend on the trip?



Definitely Go with the flow!   Kali Rapids, Splash Mountain, Pirates........  But when we wing it, Soarin'


----------



## Simba's Girl

Used to be a strict planner but as I get older I'm more go with the flow.

I DO like to at least have Fps and hard to get ADRs/excursions as soon as possible. Other than that it is so much more enjoyable to GWTF.


----------



## mslezalie

rteetz said:


> Hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> Today's Disney question as Sunday's are for Disney.
> 
> When planning a Disney vacation are you more of a planner or go with the flow? Does it depend on the trip?



I plan the big things getting to our vacation (resort(s), flights, Magical Express or rental, which park to attend for a certain day, Fast passes and lastly ADR). Once at Disney, the hubby and I just do whatever while making it work with our Fast passes and ADRs. 

If we are not going to any parks, we explore more of Disney or the surrounding areas of Florida. One race weekend, we just did the expo and race. During down time we were able to try out the different transportation systems while visiting other resorts. It gave us something to look forward to on future vacations.

So far this works for us.


----------



## bryana

Sailormoon2 said:


> I am an UBER-PLANNER. For me all the planning is part of the joy of Disney. However, once I get there, I tend to throw away a lot of the plan and "go with the flow".



This is me too!


----------



## baxter24

I am a pretty big planner but our last few trips have had to include a whole lot more flexibility because of our kids. I still book ADRs and our Fastpass stuff but know that we can't get as much done in one day like we used to.


----------



## mbwhitti

FFigawi said:


> We tend to wing it. We book a few dinners and a FP or two, but play most of the trip by ear.



And.... Happy Hour!


----------



## ZellyB

Uber planner here. Spreadsheets, binder, the whole thing. I enjoy it. Helps build up my excitement for the trip. I am better now then I used to be though about changing things on the fly once we get there.


----------



## Baloo in MI

For me it depends on if solo or with family.  If I am there on own for a race then I usually do very minimal planning.  If the family is going then I tend to plan like crazy.  Much of it is just about engaging in the vacation long before it is time to leave.  I always know that plans will change multiple times before it is time to leave.  I just love getting on My Disney Experience and seeing the next upcoming trip and playing with the plans!


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> When planning a Disney vacation are you more of a planner or go with the flow? Does it depend on the trip?


I'm a low key planner. I book Fast Passes, ADRs, etc. when the window opens but day of we may decide to do something totally different. I like having a plan to fall back on.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Baloo in MI said:


> For me it depends on if solo or with family.  If I am there on own for a race then I usually do very minimal planning.  If the family is going then I tend to plan like crazy.  Much of it is just about engaging in the vacation long before it is time to leave.  I always know that plans will change multiple times before it is time to leave.  I just love getting on My Disney Experience and seeing the next upcoming trip and playing with the plans!



I've got a little bit of this going on with my planning. It's a different way to look forward to the trip and start the vacation early. Once I'm there I'm not tied to my plans, but it is fun to spend some time making them and switching them around.


----------



## gjramsey

Hate planning to the level of detail WDW almost requires now-a-days.  Love to try and go with the flow once there, while trying to stick to the plans we made in advance.


----------



## FFigawi

mbwhitti said:


> And.... Happy Hour!



Right! Not sure how I forgot that.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> Right! Not sure how I forgot that.



I'm excited to be at a race weekend and not racing so I can enjoy all the happy hours I want!


----------



## DVCFan1994

I am a planner.  But I am starting to dislike it.  I spent a while yesterday making our fast passes for a June trip and the more I think about it the less I like FP+.  I like to wing it a bit, and FP just makes it too structured for me.  But especially with kids its a requirement for certain rides, so I do what I have to.  Just another reason we are going for 2-3 trips a year to only 1 trip every year to 15 months. Kind of said for someone who had a annual pass for 20+ years, but it really seems the best choice.  Don't get me wrong, i still love Disney, but I am really struggling to enjoy trips as much as I used to...


----------



## PrincessV

I plan so that I can wing it! We'll plot out which days we'll go to which parks so that I can book FP+s for the things that are highest priority, and ditto for ADRs. But once there, it's not unusual for us to change FP+s while we're on the tram into a park and cancel/change ADRs a day or more out. I really do not enjoy the planning process, but it's become a necessary evil since I refuse to wait in lines for more than 20ish minutes.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Dis_Yoda said:


> I'm excited to be at a race weekend and not racing so I can enjoy all the happy hours I want!


After the 5k is done, I'll join ya!


----------



## KSellers88

I am a planner, but I also will change things around while we are there if possible. Most of the time I only move around FPs and leave dining plans the same.


----------



## Dis5150

We plan fast passes and ADR's but often park hop, cancelling fast passes to pick up a different one at a different park. So I guess we are both.


----------



## jmasgat

It's funny.  I'm mostly a planner (ask me about my pinned map of London on maps.me!) Most of my visits were in the days before FP+, and so we would pick a park sorta in advance, then do the biggies first thing, while getting whatever FP we could get in later morning. Out of the parks by 1, tops.

But nowadays, as a solo race traveler without advance tickets (I used to pick some up volunteering before they changed the rules), I have had to "wing it/plan", i.e I can only plan 1 day in advance. The interesting thing with that is that most FP at that point are afternoon.  So I have had the experience of going later in the day, and even closing out the park.  It's a total change of pace from the past.  My druthers is to do am parks, but the afternoons haven't been bad. What I DON'T like is having to spend a longer day at the park to see the same amount of things I used to be able to do before FP+.


----------



## Disney at Heart

rteetz said:


> Hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> Today's Disney question as Sunday's are for Disney.
> 
> When planning a Disney vacation are you more of a planner or go with the flow? Does it depend on the trip?



We plan ADRs and FastPasses, but don't sweat it if plans have to change. I also look to see which mornings are good days for runs around the resort!


----------



## Sailormoon2

courtneybeth said:


> The 180 day ADR thing still frustrates me because i'm up at 3am every day making reservations and then we end up sticking to none of them by the time we get to WDW. We end up picking all new stuff 2-3 days before we leave.


LOL!! Yep, this is so me!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Now that I'm registered for the WDW marathon, I just realized that I can join the cool kids here on this thread!  And to answer today's question, yes I am a total planner!  For me that is definitely part of the fun of a Disney vacation.  Sometimes though, I have a plan but I don't let on to the others with me just how planned out everything is, and I'm OK if flexibility is needed


----------



## michigandergirl

I'm a total planner. We just got back from Disney for spring break and it was kind of funny how my kids were always asking, "okay, Mom, what are we doing next?" - I have them trained, lol! Really though, that only works at Disney, they rarely listen to me otherwise.


----------



## GollyGadget

I enjoy researching way more than planning. I like to know what all my options are and then wing it once there. I will make FP+ for our must-dos. From there, we'll just do whatever strikes our fancy between the FP.


----------



## steph0808

I'm in the middle. I plan ADRs and Fast Passes and what park we will go to on what day, but then sometimes we switch things around while we're there. 

I will say that I was 6 months pregnant and going from 8 am until 9 pm in the parks every day was not easy at times!  I shouldn't have planned as much for that trip!

I haven't taken the kids yet, so it's not as necessary to track down every character for them to meet, make sure they get to see specific shows, etc. I'm sure some more intense planning will be involved when it's time for them to go.


----------



## pixarmom

It's surprising to nobody that I'm considering switching from the marathon only to the Goofy.  But I have good reason!  Our oldest son decided he would like to run another disney half marathon with me, so I'm thinking about two possibilities:

1.  Register him for the half.  Transfer my registration from marathon to Goofy.  
2.  He will be 18, so encourage him to run the full marathon with me, and leave my registration as is.

I'm relatively sure I'll go with option #1.  The runDisney website indicates that we can transfer ourselves from one race to another within the same weekend, subject to availability.  Goofy is open right now, and I see the first step is to register for that race and then get the refund of my full marathon minus $45.  But how does that actually work?  I sent a message to runDisney two days ago regarding the transfer option, and have not heard back yet.  A google search shows a transfer request form for 2016 and 2017, but not 2018.  Does anyone have experience or info?  Or maybe a link to a 2018 transfer request form?  Thanks!!!


----------



## rteetz

pixarmom said:


> It's surprising to nobody that I'm considering switching from the marathon only to the Goofy.  But I have good reason!  Our oldest son decided he would like to run another disney half marathon with me, so I'm thinking about two possibilities:
> 
> 1.  Register him for the half.  Transfer my registration from marathon to Goofy.
> 2.  He will be 18, so encourage him to run the full marathon with me, and leave my registration as is.
> 
> I'm relatively sure I'll go with option #1.  The runDisney website indicates that we can transfer ourselves from one race to another within the same weekend, subject to availability.  Goofy is open right now, and I see the first step is to register for that race and then get the refund of my full marathon minus $45.  But how does that actually work?  I sent a message to runDisney two days ago regarding the transfer option, and have not heard back yet.  A google search shows a transfer request form for 2016 and 2017, but not 2018.  Does anyone have experience or info?  Or maybe a link to a 2018 transfer request form?  Thanks!!!


I believe @Ariel484 has experience with transfers.


----------



## pixarmom

I remember!  

Also, you have experience running a marathon for the first time at the same age as my son!  I'm trying to recall the training details you shared earlier - do you mind sharing your longest run before the marathon? It sounds like you really enjoyed Dopey, and he would be running one race instead of four!  (If I mention the full marathon to him, I'd want to give a relevant training example!)


----------



## rteetz

pixarmom said:


> I remember!
> 
> Also, you have experience running a marathon for the first time at the same age as my son!  I'm trying to recall the training details you shared earlier - do you mind sharing your longest run before the marathon? It sounds like you really enjoyed Dopey, and he would be running one race instead of four!  (If I mention the full marathon to him, I'd want to give a relevant training example!)


Longest run was roughly 19 miles. I wanted to get to 20 but had some issues that day and never got around to another one. I ran a couple 15 milers and a 17 as well. On race day I didn't feel any problems going over that 19 miles. Now that might not work for everyone but that's what worked for me. I plan on getting to 20 or 20+ this year in training.


----------



## Ariel484

@pixarmom it's exactly like you said - you register for Goofy and fill out the form. runDisney refunds you're marathon registration minus $45. (I remember being surprised at how quickly I got my refund!). Maybe email them and ask them for them the 2018 form?


----------



## pixarmom

rteetz said:


> Longest run was roughly 19 miles. I wanted to get to 20 but had some issues that day and never got around to another one. I ran a couple 15 milers and a 17 as well. On race day I didn't feel any problems going over that 19 miles. Now that might not work for everyone but that's what worked for me. I plan on getting to 20 or 20+ this year in training.



Thanks for that!  He's not going to train to 19, so I think I'll mention the marathon but we're probably going with Option #1!



Ariel484 said:


> @pixarmom it's exactly like you said - you register for Goofy and fill out the form. runDisney refunds you're marathon registration minus $45. (I remember being surprised at how quickly I got my refund!). Maybe email them and ask them for them the 2018 form?



Thank you!  I sent a message to runDisney two days ago indicating that I wanted to transfer and requesting the necessary info, but no response yet.  So I called, and they gave me an e-mail address to use to request the refund.  Fingers crossed, because I registered for Goofy and registered my then-to-be 18-year-old son for the half!

I did remind him that he's old enough for the marathon.  His immediate response was a buzzer sound.   

Thanks again, and yay for Goofy!!!


----------



## Ariel484

@pixarmom glad you got someone on the phone!


----------



## pixarmom

Ariel484 said:


> @pixarmom glad you got someone on the phone!



That's another story!  The person on the phone insisted that I go to the website rundisneysports.com.  I insisted that that's not a website.  She did not sound . . . tech aware, we'll say.  Finally, she agreed to talk with a supervisor.  On hold for a while, and then she returned and explained that it's actually an e-mail address and it's rundisney@disneysports.com, which is where I sent the first message.  But this time, I included old registration # and new registration # and a reference to the policy, so hopefully it will all work out in the end!


----------



## Ariel484

pixarmom said:


> That's another story!  The person on the phone insisted that I go to the website rundisneysports.com.  I insisted that that's not a website.  She did not sound . . . tech aware, we'll say.  Finally, she agreed to talk with a supervisor.  On hold for a while, and then she returned and explained that it's actually an e-mail address and it's rundisney@disneysports.com, which is where I sent the first message.  But this time, I included old registration # and new registration # and a reference to the policy, so hopefully it will all work out in the end!


runDisney Customer Servicee...sounds about right.


----------



## PrincessMickey

So I'm new over here and want to join in on the fun! I ran a little bit a few years ago but it didn't last too long. In January a coworker and I decided it was time to get back into shape and lose a few pounds so we came up with a few goals and started running. The first goal was to do a 5k so we did a beer run 5k in March. About that time my brother decided he was going to go for his second Dopey. I was slightly jealous of him running in Disney so I talked to him quite a bit and he convinced me I could do a half marathon  and run with him. After signing up and doing a little research I decided I wanted to try for 2 races over the weekend so I joined his work's team with team in training so I could get in on the 5k or 10k and they asked if I was interested in doing both. Of course the words came out of my mouth faster than my brain could kick in so now I am signed up for 3 runs. Im super excited for the challenge and my first Disney runs but slightly terrified of what I'm getting myself into. I'll probably need as much support as I can as it gets closer and in the mean time can't wait to join you all along the way!


----------



## FelisLachesis

I'm getting this bad thought into my head on finding a 10k registration from somewhere... I don't know why, I think I'm going insane over here.

HELP! (with my sanity, not with finding a 10k reg)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FelisLachesis said:


> I'm getting this bad thought into my head on finding a 10k registration from somewhere... I don't know why, I think I'm going insane over here.
> 
> HELP! (with my sanity, not with finding a 10k reg)



Do it.


----------



## DopeyBadger

PrincessMickey said:


> So I'm new over here and want to join in on the fun! I ran a little bit a few years ago but it didn't last too long. In January a coworker and I decided it was time to get back into shape and lose a few pounds so we came up with a few goals and started running. The first goal was to do a 5k so we did a beer run 5k in March. About that time my brother decided he was going to go for his second Dopey. I was slightly jealous of him running in Disney so I talked to him quite a bit and he convinced me I could do a half marathon  and run with him. After signing up and doing a little research I decided I wanted to try for 2 races over the weekend so I joined his work's team with team in training so I could get in on the 5k or 10k and they asked if I was interested in doing both. Of course the words came out of my mouth faster than my brain could kick in so now I am signed up for 3 runs. Im super excited for the challenge and my first Disney runs but slightly terrified of what I'm getting myself into. I'll probably need as much support as I can as it gets closer and in the mean time can't wait to join you all along the way!


----------



## FelisLachesis

Dis_Yoda said:


> Do it.



You're not helping.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FelisLachesis said:


> You're not helping.



I never said I was a good influence.  My dining reports are full of alcohol and bad influence indulgences.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Dis_Yoda said:


> I never said I was a good influence.  My dining reports are full of alcohol and bad influence indulgences.



Fair enough 

Ok, if you want to help, how would I get a 10k registration, at this stage?  I've already got a 5k for me, a Dopey for my girl, a reservation at POR and park tickets already set.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I learned something on my run today. My brother had recommended Jeff Galloway so I downloaded the 10k app on my phone since my last distance I ran was a 5k. I like doing the interval runs compared to the couch25k I did and running the whole way. Last week I noticed the 30 minute runs had distances and pace but the distance run didn't track anything even with the gps on. So today when I started running I also turned on the nike run on my watch. I got a late start than I planned and it was hot, much hotter than I had ever run in before. It was a 4 mile run and the first 3 miles I didn't do too bad. Mile 1 both were within a few seconds of each other. Miles 2 and 3 were each a few more seconds apart. After 3 miles I started to fizzle out slowing down a lot, it was up to 76 degrees at this point so I started walking a little bit more. The app told me i hit my 4 miles but when I looked at my watch and it said I was only at 3.54. So then it dawned on me the app even using the gps was tracking my distance based on my original pace not actual miles. At the end I compared the 2 and the app had me at 4.31 including the 3 minute walk before and after with a pace of 12 min/mile. Nike had me at 3.71 which included the 3 minute walk after and had me at 13.08 min/mile.

So after all that I like the intervals of Galloway but I don't like that it's not very accurate with the distances so what do you use and is it something that has an interval timer included?


----------



## MissLiss279

PrincessMickey said:


> I learned something on my run today. My brother had recommended Jeff Galloway so I downloaded the 10k app on my phone since my last distance I ran was a 5k. I like doing the interval runs compared to the couch25k I did and running the whole way. Last week I noticed the 30 minute runs had distances and pace but the distance run didn't track anything even with the gps on. So today when I started running I also turned on the nike run on my watch. I got a late start than I planned and it was hot, much hotter than I had ever run in before. It was a 4 mile run and the first 3 miles I didn't do too bad. Mile 1 both were within a few seconds of each other. Miles 2 and 3 were each a few more seconds apart. After 3 miles I started to fizzle out slowing down a lot, it was up to 76 degrees at this point so I started walking a little bit more. The app told me i hit my 4 miles but when I looked at my watch and it said I was only at 3.54. So then it dawned on me the app even using the gps was tracking my distance based on my original pace not actual miles. At the end I compared the 2 and the app had me at 4.31 including the 3 minute walk before and after with a pace of 12 min/mile. Nike had me at 3.71 which included the 3 minute walk after and had me at 13.08 min/mile.
> 
> So after all that I like the intervals of Galloway but I don't like that it's not very accurate with the distances so what do you use and is it something that has an interval timer included?



Several Garmin GPS watches as well as other brand GPS watches have functions or options to set intervals based on time and/or distance, and I think they are a lot more accurate for distance than apps built into phones (I could be wrong. I haven't tried any apps in a while.)

ETA: I currently use a Garmin 220, and have set the intervals for different speed work that I have done, and it has worked really well. You may be able to find a good used watch to help you with distances, while using the app to determine your workout.


----------



## PrincessV

PrincessMickey said:


> So after all that I like the intervals of Galloway but I don't like that it's not very accurate with the distances so what do you use and is it something that has an interval timer included?


I use iSmoothRun on my iPhone. Fully customizable intervals/workouts, very accurate GPS (where I live, anyway), syncs with my music, tracks shoe mileage, makes maps, can be set with nutrition alerts, and lots more that I don't use.


----------



## rteetz

Happy Easter everyone! 

Sunday's are for Disney of course and we have 261 days until Marathon Weekend!

*Today's Disney Question: What is your favorite restaurant on property and why?*

My answer: This changes from time to time but as of right now I think my favorite dining experience is Be Our Guest. I haven't had a bad meal there and the theming is just great. I also tried the Boathouse last trip and that restaurant is up there as well.


----------



## drummerwife

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney Question: What is your favorite restaurant on property and why?*



Tokyo Dining.
We were stationed in Japan just outside of Tokyo in the late 80's and loved it. The people are so friendly and polite. In fact we're going back to visit in a little over three weeks! (Have to do dark side challenge first ) The reason I like Tokyo Dining over Teppan Edo is Tokyo Dining reminds us more of what traditional Japanese food is like.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney Question: What is your favorite restaurant on property and why?*



I am not a very picky person when it comes to restaurants. I pretty much enjoy them all and focus on the good rather than the bad; so maybe I'm not the best critic. The next time I have a truly bad dining experience at Disney will be the first. I also haven't tried a lot of the uber-expensive or exclusive/difficult reservations.

That said, I've tried a lot of the character dining experiences with my nieces and nephews and hands-down for a character buffet the best food was at Tusker House. Not a slight on the other buffets, but I loved the variety and the quality was great.

As for table service, while I know that it doesn't enjoy the greatest reputation in some circles, I still love Boatwrights. I think the decor and theming could do with a bit of a revamp to feel more like a Disney dining experience but I'm partial to the food.

And I can't forget that I absolutely have to stop at les Halles every time I'm in Epcot for a pastry of some sort (most likely a palmier).


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney Question: What is your favorite restaurant on property and why?*



Flying Fish is one of our favorites - we've always loved our service there and the food is creative and tastes great.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney Question: What is your favorite restaurant on property and why?*



It varies for us. Right now I'd have to go with Chefs de France in the parks and Raglan Road outside the parks.


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney Question: What is your favorite restaurant on property and why?*



Hands down Be Our Guest. Love the atmosphere, lunch options, and the cupcakes. 

Second runner up: Tusker House for breakfast. This was a tough question!


----------



## Sonyamalexander

[QUOTE="rteetz, post: 57448254, member:

*Today's Disney Question: What is your favorite restaurant on property and why?*


Well for quick service I love Casey's Corner!  The food is great and I love the outdoor seating, perfect for people watching.

Table service: hmmmm I would say Rose and Crown because I love the views and fish and chips are just a good choice for dinner!


----------



## TeeterTots

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney Question: What is your favorite restaurant on property and why?*



I can honestly find something I love everywhere I go but I love Via Napoli!!!


----------



## Sailormoon2

*Favourite Restaurant: *Hands down-Sanaa!!!


----------



## FelisLachesis

TS: I'd go with Rose and Crown.  Yes, my previous post elsewhere on these forums mentioned that I had a pretty bad curry from there, but when I changed it to bangers and mash with some mushy peas, I was floored with how good it was.  Their fish is also really good, and it's one of the few places on WDW property, where I can say "give me a beer" and I won't care what comes, I like them all.

QS: Columbia Harbour House.  I guess it's because i had 0 expectations from it, I didn't even know it existed until I walked past it.  Clam chowder there is amazing!  They also have a pretty darn tasty chicken pot pie.


----------



## CherieFran

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney Question: What is your favorite restaurant on property and why?*



Tough one, but I think maybe Boma. Breakfast and dinner both have plentiful, unique vegetarian options. So many restaurants on property only have 1 choice (if that).


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> Today's Disney Question: What is your favorite restaurant on property and why?



As a pescatarian (I don't eat any animal that breathes air-just fish and veggies/fruits...etc) I have a challenge with variety in some restaurants, especially in MK and combined with the fact that I have wicked picky kids my experiences are limited. With that said:

TS: Sanaa & ViaNapoli
QS: Still searching for a really good one.


----------



## pixarmom

It's not a restaurant, but the Flower and Garden kiosks!  Love sharing small plates (although our oldest son usually consumes a greater share than the rest of us!) walking with a glass of wine, enjoying the flowers.  Watermelon salad last year was amazing, and the bloody mary right at the entrance to World Showcase was outstanding.  Too many good foods to mention, and just a few bites of each with all the walking in between is perfect.  The kiosks themselves seem much less crowded to us during F&G than F&W, so just very chill.

For a restaurant, Jiko.  Very calm and relaxing atmosphere, I really enjoy the wine selection and love the menu.  The kids love it, too - one of those places that everyone can be happy about!


----------



## JClimacus

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney Question: What is your favorite restaurant on property and why?*



Rose and Crown is my favorite, except for the post-marathon feast, where nothing beats the Liberty Tree Tavern.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney Question: What is your favorite restaurant on property and why?*



Victoria & Albert's. Exceptional service, great food for both me & my vegan wife, and a very good wine offering too.


----------



## RENThead09

Breakfast:   BOMA!
Lunch:  Pecos Bill's  (even after the change)
Dinner:  CaliGrill (resort) or BOG (parks)  
I dont really like steaks, but I could eat the steak and green beans from BOG 6 out of 7 days a week.


----------



## hauntedcity

rteetz said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> Sunday's are for Disney of course and we have 261 days until Marathon Weekend!
> 
> *Today's Disney Question: What is your favorite restaurant on property and why?*
> .



Jiko! It has my favorite vegetarian entrees, great wine, beautiful ambiance, and did I mention the amazing food?  And don't forget the post-dinner tour of AKL for some animal viewing.


----------



## kywyldcat03

For lunch: Rose and Crown for the Fish and Chips and Harp Beer.  For dinner: Chicken Mole from San Angels.  I get it every time I go!


----------



## baxter24

Breakfast at Kona Cafe and dinner at Ohana!


----------



## ZellyB

Victoria and Albert's.  We only ate there once (when we ran our first marathon), but planning on it for the trip in 2018.  Amazing.


----------



## Jaxasaurous

baxter24 said:


> Breakfast at Kona Cafe and dinner at Ohana!


I agree with both of these restaurants


----------



## Chaitali

I'd say Victoria and Albert's too.  I'm planning on that one as my reward after finishing my first marathon   Not the same day since I'm not sure what type of shape I'll be in but later in that week.


----------



## michigandergirl

I really like Via Napoli, also enjoyed the breakfast buffet at Tusker house.


----------



## PrincessV

No contest: Victoria & Albert's FTW. Other than that, I really don't have a favorite, only a handful of places that are "good enough" in each park...
*MK*
TS: Plaza
QS: CHH

*EP*
TS: Coral Reef, Via Napoli, La Hacienda
QS: I try not to, lol! EU will do for a burger in a pinch. The WS QS spots have all gone down so much in quality, we rarely eat at them anymore.

*DS*
TS: Brown Derby
QS: Backlot

*AK*
TS: Y&Y
QS: Restaurantosaurus


----------



## FelisLachesis

PrincessV said:


> *EP*
> TS: Coral Reef, Via Napoli, La Hacienda
> QS: I try not to, lol! EU will do for a burger in a pinch. The WS QS spots have all gone done so much in quality, we rarely eat at them anymore.



Now you're scaring me, as I planned a "Snack around the world" day during Marathon weekend.


----------



## Barca33Runner

FelisLachesis said:


> Now you're scaring me, as I planned a "Snack around the world" day during Marathon weekend.



I'm a "snacker" at Epcot as opposed to full meals and have never had an issue finding things. Then again, as I detailed in my answer the question, I'm not the pickiest eater in the world or the harshest critic.


----------



## PrincessV

FelisLachesis said:


> Now you're scaring me, as I planned a "Snack around the world" day during Marathon weekend.


I'm sure you'll find things that are of interest! I'm semi-local and visit often, so I get picky about wanting good food that doesn't make my wallet scream in fear with every order, lol! There just isn't a lot in WS that my son or I like, so we tend to do TS when we're there.


----------



## Dis5150

I love Whispering Canyon Café for breakfast. Love the atmosphere and the fun staff. And banana bread French toast! 
QS I love Casey's Corner for mini corn dogs in MK, Flame Tree BBQ in AK for the half chicken. Love their jalapeno cornbread too! Epcot I love Fish and Chips at the walk up (and the name is escaping me at the moment!) and don't really like anywhere at HS, lol.


----------



## pixarmom

FelisLachesis said:


> Now you're scaring me, as I planned a "Snack around the world" day during Marathon weekend.



Even when it's not Flower and Garden or Food and Wine, we occasionally snack around the World for lunch.  While the quality is not the same as the festivals, we still enjoy it.  And the cost stays relatively reasonable compared with TS for our family because we share everything between anywhere from 3-5 of us.

Non-F&G/F&W snacks

Mexico:  chips with guacamole
Norway:  lefse
China:  egg rolls and/or potstickers
Germany: brat if hungry, pretzel if in the middle, caramel bar if not hungry
Italy:  Tutto Gusto for cheese plate
France:  another cheese plate, and/or share a ham/cheese croissant if hungry
Morocco:  Spice Road for a chicken skewer, or skip
UK:  a cookie if not hungry, fish and chips if hungry
Japan:  edamame or veggie sushi 
Canada: maple candy from gift shop
America:  soft serve ice cream

My favorite is a tie between Tutto Gusto and Les Halles in France.  The rest are just OK, but still fun!


----------



## pixarmom

Thanks for transfer advice, @Ariel484!  runDisney just sent the 2018 form and I returned it, so on my way to a refund for the marathon to goofy transfer!


----------



## Disney at Heart

We love to eat! 
Parks:
MK - BOG or Crystal Palace - love the beauty of both restaurants
EPCOT - cheddar cheese soup, filet mignon, and maple creme brulee at Le Cellier, (chocolate sphere dessert at Monsier Paul's is also tempting!) and small plates at Spice Road Table
AK - Tusker House buffet - all of it!
HS - Cobb Salad at Hollywood Brown Derby (appetizer size is enough)
DS - Keen Eye for a Shepherd's Pie at Raglan Road  (bread with Guiness reduction is to die for) or Boathouse (on back deck if cool enough and watch Amphibicars and listen to band)
Resorts:
Breakfast - Tonga Toast/ Pineapple Macadamia nut Pancakes at Kona Cafe (I order one, DH orders the other, then we share), or Boma or Trail's End breakfast buffets
Lunch - Grand Floridian Cafe - such a quiet, peaceful break from MK in the afternoon
Dinner - Love some Hoop-Dee-Doo Revue at Ft. Wilderness or Sanaa if it's an early reservation so I can see the animals!

Okay, I love all the restaurants at WDW!!! 

Spoiler: I got sick last month after eating a Naan Veggie Wrap for lunch at Electric Umbrella. I ran from my seat to the Nemo restrooms just before the first showing of Rivers of Light and ended up having a cast member take me to AK first aid where I got a couple of Dramamine and an hour or so to lie down with a trash can beside my cot. The wrap was great going down. Something just didn't agree with my stomach. AND I MISSED RIVERS OF LIGHT! Well, I can say that the nurse at first aid was wonderful in case you ever need to go. I always try to have a new experience each visit!


----------



## steph0808

I don't have a ton of experience with Disney dining, but here are my thoughts:

Be Our Guest - pretty tasty, love the cupcakes! 
Garden Grill - great memories from when I was a kid, can't tell you how the food is 20+ years later though... 
Ohana - Yum, but so much food!
50s Primetime - Delicious meatloaf!


----------



## Nole95

Via Napoli at EPCOT is the one place we always eat dinner when at WDW.  Also makes for a great post race meal as well.  For quick service lunch we like eating at Sunshine Seasons.  It's hectic in there, but the quality and variety of the food has always been good for us.

We've eaten twice at Boma, and that has been excellent both times.

DW and I are going without the kids for Marathon Weekend 2018, so we might try a couple of different places.


----------



## ChipNDale86

steph0808 said:


> Garden Grill - great memories from when I was a kid, can't tell you how the food is 20+ years later though...



Garden Grill is my favorite!  
1) Obviously because Chip n Dale are my favorite and the set up of the restaurant leads to some great character interactions.
2) The food is delicious! Only been for dinner but everything was amazing. Turkey, steak, mac n cheese, veggies, shortcake, etc....all was delicious. We booked both Lunch and Breakfast for our July trip. Can't wait to try the giant Cinnamon Roll!
3) The whole place rotates! It's so cool to be eating your meal and all of a sudden come around on scenes from _Living with the Land_ (one of our favorite rides).


2 that I've never tried but have planned for upcoming trips are Boma and Ohana. I've always heard great things about both.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Checking in - not running much right now because of sciatic nerve issues, but trying to ramp back up. Ran 3 miles yesterday and again today. So far, so good.


----------



## Davidg83

My Disney dining favorites:

- Ohana ... but only after I earn that from running.  Soooooo much food!
- 50s Prime time cafe (The meatloaf!!)
- Biergarten ... again so much food so I have to earn that one.
- Shutters at Caribbean Beach Resort (I was surprised by this the first time I went!)


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: We have been going to WDW a *lot*, we bought APs this year. We have a handful of "must-do's", dining-wise. They are the same as most folks' on here:
Be Our Guest
Ohana
Tusker House breakfast
Biergarten (though we are getting a little tired of this one, we over did it)
We do like Beaches and Cream and we have been staying at Beach Club recently but it's not vacation-busting if we don't get an ADR. If I can't get an ADR to the others, I hit the MDE app obsessively for weeks until I do.
I ate at Boma two nights before my first marathon, with the "carbo-load" mindset. Big mistake. The mindset, not Boma. I ate so much, I thought for a while my stomach might actually burst from being full. I feel gross even admitting that  Needless to say I thought the food was good. It was a good thing it was 2 nights before the race and not the night before. Boma would be a must-do but my kids see it as out of the way and they don't want to travel for dinner.


----------



## hauntedcity

After several years of abandoning our children during Disney race weekends, we will be bringing our daughters (11 & 8 at the time) and my mom in January. DW and I are doing the Dopey, but EVERYONE is doing the 5k!

*Questions, I got 'em!*
1. My mom is in her 70's and will be the limiting factor in the 5k.  If we are some of the last to cross the finish line, that won't affect our Dopey challenge, will it? I really want to do the 5k as a group, but if Dopey is in jeopardy... "so long, Mom! Don't lose our kids!"

2. What are some fun, non-taxing things to do the rest of the day? We will have annual passes, but I don't want to overdo it.  I'm thinking about lunch, and maybe 2-3 FastPass rides in the parks after 5K, 10K and Half.  After that, spend the rest of the afternoon in the pool or hanging around the resort. We'll be at OKW, so a trip down the Sassagoula sounds just about perfect. (Grab something quick at Erin McKenna, and get right back on that boat.)

3. DD's are doing the 5K -- is it worth doing Kids Races, as well?  They're not huge runners, but they are excited about doing the 5K (especially since the 11 year old is Pluto-crazy). Would it be a "step down" after the 5K?  

4. If we DO do Kids races, would you recommend the 8-year old do a Dash, or do the 1-mile with her sister?  Assume for the purposes of this question that both sisters love each other, and don't constantly drive each other crazy.  

Thanks! 
Doug


----------



## rteetz

hauntedcity said:


> After several years of abandoning our children during Disney race weekends, we will be bringing our daughters (11 & 8 at the time) and my mom in January. DW and I are doing the Dopey, but EVERYONE is doing the 5k!
> 
> *Questions, I got 'em!*
> 1. My mom is in her 70's and will be the limiting factor in the 5k.  If we are some of the last to cross the finish line, that won't affect our Dopey challenge, will it? I really want to do the 5k as a group, but if Dopey is in jeopardy... "so long, Mom! Don't lose our kids!"
> 
> 2. What are some fun, non-taxing things to do the rest of the day? We will have annual passes, but I don't want to overdo it.  I'm thinking about lunch, and maybe 2-3 FastPass rides in the parks after 5K, 10K and Half.  After that, spend the rest of the afternoon in the pool or hanging around the resort. We'll be at OKW, so a trip down the Sassagoula sounds just about perfect. (Grab something quick at Erin McKenna, and get right back on that boat.)
> 
> 3. DD's are doing the 5K -- is it worth doing Kids Races, as well?  They're not huge runners, but they are excited about doing the 5K (especially since the 11 year old is Pluto-crazy). Would it be a "step down" after the 5K?
> 
> 4. If we DO do Kids races, would you recommend the 8-year old do a Dash, or do the 1-mile with her sister?  Assume for the purposes of this question that both sisters love each other, and don't constantly drive each other crazy.
> 
> Thanks!
> Doug


1. I think you will be okay. The 5K is timed for Dopey participants but there are plenty that stop for every character and such during the 5K and finish towards the end. 

2. Disney Springs is a great option, there is so much to do and see there now. That or some light resort hopping to the Boardwalk area and maybe some ice cream at Ample Hills. 

3. Some kids do do both. I would leave that up to your DD probably. The 5K will be a bigger event but the kids races are fun as well. My sister has done the Mickey Mile twice. 

4. It depends on the kids really. My sister was 9 and 10 when she did the Mickey Mile. She of course didn't have any siblings running with her tough.


----------



## mawatcha

Oh my word... coming for the marathon in 2018!

I completed the Goofy Challenge in 2016, marathon has remained my favorite race experience ever since. 

Partner and sister-in-law are both going for Dopey. Kinda wish I'd have been able to sign up earlier and also gone for Dopey, but was contemplating going back to school at the time. Ah well, Dopey 2019 or 2020 maybe!

We got this .


----------



## mawatcha

rteetz said:


> 1. I think you will be okay. The 5K is timed for Dopey participants but there are plenty that stop for every character and such during the 5K and finish towards the end.



@rteetz Do you know what time the 5K tends to be over? Partner and sister-in-law will be running it, and we're hoping to head out to Universal afterwards. Hoping we'll get to Universal by 11.


----------



## rteetz

mawatcha said:


> @rteetz Do you know what time the 5K tends to be over? Partner and sister-in-law will be running it, and we're hoping to head out to Universal afterwards. Hoping we'll get to Universal by 11.


They want the 5K done before the park opens so by 9. You should have no problem getting to Universal by 11.


----------



## rteetz

I hope everyone's week was a good one! 

As today is Sunday and I'm running a bit late, Sunday's are for Disney! 

*Today's Disney question:

It's all about bling! What is your favorite runDisney medal you've earned? If you haven't run a race yet which non-Disney race medal is your favorite or which runDisney race are you looking forward too? 
*
My answer: My favorite medal at this point is the 2017 WDW Marathon Medal. It's a throw back medal to the Disneyland Marathon and is just really awesome.


----------



## camaker

ATSFDQ:  I have to go with the 2016 WDW Marathon medal as my favorite. It was my first marathon and I almost didn't start it. Far and away the most meaningful of my RunDisney medals:

 

I do have to give an honorable mention to the 2016 SWDS 10k medal, though. From a design standpoint it's the coolest one I've seen. Absolutely love the TIE Fighter!  Now I just need that Kessel Run medal to go with it...


----------



## whaler8

My favorite is my first Disney medal. Wine and Dine 2015 1/2 of a half marathon. I know this shortened race left a lot of people with a bad taste in their mouth and I was disappointed at the time too but I look back on this race with a lot of good memories, and what a story to tell! It also inspired me to want to do more Disney races. I completed the Dark Side Challenge in 2016 (my profile pic), and I am signed up for Dopey 2018. So, when I look at this piece of bling that I had framed by Lasting Commemoratives I have to smile.


----------



## Simba's Girl

I haven't run a Disney race yet, so in January my 10K one will be my favorite. My favorite race medal ever is the one from my triathlon that I did in 2011. I ended up coming in 9th in my age group for the swim portion and it made me realize that I actually was a great swimmer. So much so that I decided to get my lifeguard certification. Because of my health issues I didn't get certified until this past February but I managed to get it done. Everyone else in the class was the same age as my kids and all of them had swim-team experience. I have zero swim team experience, I'm very much self-taught and trained.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I don't have it, but I really think the Kessel Run, Millenium Falcon is awesome!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> *It's all about bling! What is your favorite runDisney medal you've earned? If you haven't run a race yet which non-Disney race medal is your favorite or which runDisney race are you looking forward too?*



I like this year's throwback marathon medal too, but the 20th anniversary spinner is pretty cool too.


----------



## ZellyB

FFigawi said:


> I like this year's throwback marathon medal too, but the 20th anniversary spinner is pretty cool too.



Yep. The nod goes to the 20th anniversary marathon medal for me. Also my first marathon so even more special.


----------



## baxter24

For me, I think it is a tie between the 2012 half marathon medal and the 2017 marathon medal. Both were my first races at those distances.

Speaking of medals, super jealous of those dark side medals from this weekend!


----------



## pixarmom

hauntedcity said:


> After several years of abandoning our children during Disney race weekends, we will be bringing our daughters (11 & 8 at the time) and my mom in January. DW and I are doing the Dopey, but EVERYONE is doing the 5k!
> 
> *Questions, I got 'em!*
> 1. My mom is in her 70's and will be the limiting factor in the 5k.  If we are some of the last to cross the finish line, that won't affect our Dopey challenge, will it? I really want to do the 5k as a group, but if Dopey is in jeopardy... "so long, Mom! Don't lose our kids!"
> 
> 2. What are some fun, non-taxing things to do the rest of the day? We will have annual passes, but I don't want to overdo it.  I'm thinking about lunch, and maybe 2-3 FastPass rides in the parks after 5K, 10K and Half.  After that, spend the rest of the afternoon in the pool or hanging around the resort. We'll be at OKW, so a trip down the Sassagoula sounds just about perfect. (Grab something quick at Erin McKenna, and get right back on that boat.)
> 
> 3. DD's are doing the 5K -- is it worth doing Kids Races, as well?  They're not huge runners, but they are excited about doing the 5K (especially since the 11 year old is Pluto-crazy). Would it be a "step down" after the 5K?
> 
> 4. If we DO do Kids races, would you recommend the 8-year old do a Dash, or do the 1-mile with her sister?  Assume for the purposes of this question that both sisters love each other, and don't constantly drive each other crazy.
> 
> Thanks!
> Doug



I love multiple races in one weekend - did Dopey this year and Glass Slipper Challenge last year and even if not part of an official challenge, we often have some mix of longer races, kids' races and 5Ks in a given weekend.  

One year, our youngest son did both the 5K and the kids' races.  It was fine, and he loves to run, but I decided that was too much.  Not too much running, just too much transportation, waiting around for so long for the race to start, having to figure out timing on lunch and FP.  So now it's either kids' races or 5K, but not both.  

If you do decide to do both, I'd put both kids in the 1-mile.  Our youngest has kids race experience at DL, at Epcot and at WWOS.  The WWOS situation was kind of chaotic with all the kids out in the field and trying to figure out the "course" for the races.  Would be easier for your family to just have one start and finish for both kids, rather than tracking kids in separate events.

As for the "step down," our son doesn't usually think of it that way.  When he runs the kids' races, he likes the fact that it's not so early, the wait is shorter, and sometimes they do stuff during the wait to entertain the kids.  Although it's really too bad the kids' races aren't at Epcot anymore - that was the best.


----------



## pixarmom

Favorite medal - 2015 marathon!


----------



## Barca33Runner

2013 20th Anniversary Marathon medal. Another first time marathoner that day and the medal is perfect. I'm a little worried that my expectations for the 25th anniversary is too high because of that medal.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Though I love both of my marathon medals, my favorite is probably my 2016 Dumbo Double Dare medal.  I am glad I earned it before RunDisney dropped Dumbo from the theming as he has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## DOOM1001

Barca33Runner said:


> 2013 20th Anniversary Marathon medal. Another first time marathoner that day and the medal is perfect. I'm a little worried that my expectations for the 25th anniversary is too high because of that medal.



2013 full was also my first full as well as my first real race aside from a 1 mile fun run when I was about 11 years old,so that medal is special aside from being a very nice.The 25th anniversary medal better be real nice and unique.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

So I'm going to answer this question for both of us...

My favorite RunDisney is the BB8 10K because well - I love BB8!






My husband's favorite actually shocked me when I asked him...it was his 2016 Princess and Glass Slipper Medals...when I asked why...he said it was because they put better effort into them with the sparkles, gemstones and coloring whereas the others ones he likes - he wishes they had more color. 






We also have another favorite just because how cool it is.  We have a local 5K/10K race over Memorial Day that has some of the best medals.  Last year they started a 5 year series for each branch of the military.  Last year was the Army and the medal was an Apache helicopter.


----------



## TeeterTots

Wine & Dine Half 2016 because it was my first runDisney race!


----------



## michigandergirl

I only have one Disney medal - the 2016 Marathon - it will always be a favorite, being my first marathon. I'm excited to earn 6 more Disney medals in January and I'm sure the Dopey medal will be a future favorite!


----------



## CherieFran

ZellyB said:


> Yep. The nod goes to the 20th anniversary marathon medal for me. Also my first marathon so even more special.





Barca33Runner said:


> 2013 20th Anniversary Marathon medal. Another first time marathoner that day and the medal is perfect. I'm a little worried that my expectations for the 25th anniversary is too high because of that medal.





DOOM1001 said:


> 2013 full was also my first full as well as my first real race aside from a 1 mile fun run when I was about 11 years old,so that medal is special aside from being a very nice.The 25th anniversary medal better be real nice and unique.



Add me to this club! I think the 2013 20th anniversary medal aka my first marathon will always be my favorite.


----------



## drummerwife

I like all my runDisney medals, but if I had to pick a favorite, it would have to be the 2012 Tower of Terror. I love that the elevator is a spring so it goes up and down.


----------



## mawatcha

2016 marathon is my favourite RunDisney medal in terms of aesthetics, but the Goofy is the one I am proudest of. I didn't sleep between the two races and seriously considered skipping the marathon, it always serves as a reminder that I can push harder than I think.


----------



## DOOM1001

I just realized I have a tenth anniversary spinner medal (2015 Dopey),a 15th anniversary spinner medal (2017 Miami half marathon),a 20th anniversary spinner medal (2013 Disney full) and hopefully the Disney full 2018 25th anniversary medal will also be a spinner.


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> *
> It's all about bling! What is your favorite runDisney medal you've earned? If you haven't run a race yet which non-Disney race medal is your favorite or which runDisney race are you looking forward too? *


It spins and I love the colors!


----------



## kywyldcat03

Mine is the 2017 Marathon Medal and a close second is the 2016 Dark Side Challenge Medal


----------



## Andie16

Hi everyone, I thought I'd jump in here as I'm excitedly planning to run my first marathon in January .  Does anyone here have experience with staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge for Marathon weekend?  I meant to book a monorail resort for the convenience, but we are looking for a 1 bedroom villa and they are all booked up. Now we are looking at a split stay - AKV to relax over the weekend and BLT afterward for convenience to the parks.


----------



## Dis5150

My favorite Disney medal is 2017 Marathon as it was my first Marathon.


----------



## jimandami

Andie16 said:


> Hi everyone, I thought I'd jump in here as I'm excitedly planning to run my first marathon in January .  Does anyone here have experience with staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge for Marathon weekend?  I meant to book a monorail resort for the convenience, but we are looking for a 1 bedroom villa and they are all booked up. Now we are looking at a split stay - AKV to relax over the weekend and BLT afterward for convenience to the parks.



We have stayed at AKV for race weekend and it was just fine.  The only negative, IMO, is that there really isn't anywhere to run at AKV if you go early enough that you need to do training runs or shakeout runs.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

We loved AKV for Princess in 2016!  It was quiet and peaceful.  Sanaa is also an awesome post half lunch!


----------



## Andie16

jimandami said:


> We have stayed at AKV for race weekend and it was just fine.  The only negative, IMO, is that there really isn't anywhere to run at AKV if you go early enough that you need to do training runs or shakeout runs.



Thanks, I think I can plan around that, but it's a good thing to keep in mind!



Dis_Yoda said:


> We loved AKV for Princess in 2016!  It was quiet and peaceful.  Sanaa is also an awesome post half lunch!



Oh yes, I forgot to mention that AKL food is a key factor .  I love Boma and Jiko and am excited to try Sanaa!


----------



## lahobbs4

I can't believe nobody picked the 2017 Anniversary Half Marathon medal!!?? Goodness, that thing is horrid.

I love the old-school feel of my 2017 marathon medal!


----------



## ChipNDale86

Haven't done a runDisney race yet so my current favorite medal is the 2012 Marine Corps Marathon. DC is my favorite city, the globe spins, plus I love how the medal is the Marine Corps logo. It was a very emotional race with all the Marines lined up along the course and then having a Marine place the medal over my neck after I finished is a great memory!





My first runDisney medal will come at the Wine & Dine 10K this year, but I'm most looking forward to the 6 I'm going to get after I complete Dopey 2018!!!!


----------



## FFigawi

Barca33Runner said:


> 2013 20th Anniversary Marathon medal. Another first time marathoner that day and the medal is perfect. I'm a little worried that my expectations for the 25th anniversary is too high because of that medal.



As long as you keep your expectations low for the mile 25 spectacular, you'll be fine.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> As long as you keep your expectations low for the mile 25 spectacular, you'll be fine.


But you have me at the Boardwalk!  That will be way better than the mile 25 spectacular


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

For my favorite medal I have to agree with @Mickey Momma, I love that Dumbo medal!


----------



## Keels

lahobbs4 said:


> I can't believe nobody picked the 2017 Anniversary Half Marathon medal!!?? Goodness, that thing is horrid.



Legit the ugliest RD medal I've ever received and I'm glad I didn't have to run for it because it's worse than what I get from most local tiny races.


----------



## steph0808

I only have one RD medal so far - 2013 Marathon - so that's my favorite.  

I do love the spinner!


----------



## ZellyB

lahobbs4 said:


> I can't believe nobody picked the 2017 Anniversary Half Marathon medal!!?? Goodness, that thing is horrid.



Word.  I was so disappointed in that medal.  I was all stoked about that anniversary one and was sure it would be a spinner (like the 20th marathon and 10th Goofy), but no.  They did that weird XX thing.  And, then of course the race was cancelled too.  I think that cursed medal is at fault!


----------



## mrsg00fy

Keels said:


> Legit the ugliest RD medal I've ever received and I'm glad I didn't have to run for it because it's worse than what I get from most local tiny races.



Have to agree. I have all my Disney medals hung together and they somewhat overlap and I made sure this one was hidden!

My favorite medal is the 2017 full marathon medal. It was my first full marathon but aside from that I just think it is really cool looking.


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

lahobbs4 said:


> I can't believe nobody picked the 2017 Anniversary Half Marathon medal!!?? Goodness, that thing is horrid.
> 
> I love the old-school feel of my 2017 marathon medal!



I was just about to post that it is my pick!  Mainly because it was SUPPOSED to be my 1st 1/2 Marathon.  I was supposed to run with my husband and it was on the exact date of our 10 year wedding anniversary.  So of course it got cancelled.  It's the only medal I have even though I haven't earned it.

I am registered to run next year's 1/2 (but hubby can't join this time) as my do-over.  But I think that the 2017 1/2 medal will be my favorite because of the story involved!  (I agree that it is fairly ugly though!)


----------



## Motorhead9999

Out of curiosity, if I don't want to be placed in the very last corral/wave, what time would I need to report? I have a 10 miler under my belt at around 1:58, and my recent half at the Darkside was 3:20. Since I live in Florida, and we're starting to get into the hot season, the number of 10 mile or greater races that I could use to qualify are going to be few and far between until the fall (and I think the PoT requirement for the marathon is sometime in October). Are either of those times good enough for what I want (and if so, which should I submit), or do I need to start hunting for something else to run before the deadline?

TIA!!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@Motorhead9999 you should Google, Corrals for previous versions of whichever race you are doing, and you will see the time required at each letter. Then you will know approximately where your current POT is likely to place you.


----------



## MeridaAndAngus

Motorhead9999 said:


> Out of curiosity, if I don't want to be placed in the very last corral/wave, what time would I need to report? I have a 10 miler under my belt at around 1:58, and my recent half at the Darkside was 3:20. Since I live in Florida, and we're starting to get into the hot season, the number of 10 mile or greater races that I could use to qualify are going to be few and far between until the fall (and I think the PoT requirement for the marathon is sometime in October). Are either of those times good enough for what I want (and if so, which should I submit), or do I need to start hunting for something else to run before the deadline?
> 
> TIA!!



Either of those times should keep you out of the last corral.  The 10 miler time likely will get you a better corral placement.  Check the McMillan run calculator to get a better idea of what time rD will project for your marathon time for corral placement.


----------



## pixarmom

Just received refund for my transfer from Marathon to Goofy!  Seems official now!


----------



## GollyGadget

I saw the question on Sunday and it took me awhile to decide if I was going to answer or not. I don't race for the bling and medals have never been a consideration when registering.

Don't get me wrong, I love that feeling when I cross the finish line and earn that medal. But, eventually they just end up in a rarely looked at corner in my basement. It happens to be the same corner my treadmill is in so I had a good 40 minutes tonight to decide.

Easily, my favorite is from the 2014 Hot Chocolate 15k in Chicago. For one, I just really enjoyed that race, but mostly because it's shaped like chocolate.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@GollyGadget  that is a super cute medal!!


----------



## bryana

Now that I'm back home (and back to work) from Dark Side weekend, time to start looking forward to Marathon Weekend! The next couple of months until 2018 online booking opens will be nice to not be obsessively Disney planning, but should be just enough time for me to miss it.


----------



## ywgckp

I just registered today for the full marathon!  After 5 half marathons, including three rD events in the past 6 months (W&D, and both Star Wars events), I figured it was time.

I've never ever run longer than 13.1 miles, but I hope I'm up for the challenge.  In all honesty, I previously thought I wasn't capable of running a full marathon, but I had a great race last weekend at the Dark Side, so I guess we'll find out!


----------



## TeeterTots

ywgckp said:


> I just registered today for the full marathon!  After 5 half marathons, including three rD events in the past 6 months (W&D, and both Star Wars events), I figured it was time.
> 
> I've never ever run longer than 13.1 miles, but I hope I'm up for the challenge.  In all honesty, I previously thought I wasn't capable of running a full marathon, but I had a great race last weekend at the Dark Side, so I guess we'll find out!


I'm right there with you! You'll do great!


----------



## Chaitali

I'm in the same situation too   The Star Wars race this past weekend was my 6th half.  The 2018 Disney marathon will be my first full too.  I'm excited and spent some time today looking into options for marathon trailing, possible training plans, etc.


----------



## Andie16

Hi everyone, I'm trying to figure out which resorts would work best for my family to have a low hassle opportunity to watch me run by in the marathon before they head to the finish. The monorail resorts are the obvious choice, but I am curious about Wilderness Lodge as it looks like the course passes the lodge fairly closely on World Drive. Is it practical for spectators staying at Wilderness to walk out to the road to cheer? I'm guessing that I'm missing some complication as this location isn't mentioned anywhere as a good spectator location.


----------



## rteetz

Andie16 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm trying to figure out which resorts would work best for my family to have a low hassle opportunity to watch me run by in the marathon before they head to the finish. The monorail resorts are the obvious choice, but I am curious about Wilderness Lodge as it looks like the course passes the lodge fairly closely on World Drive. Is it practical for spectators staying at Wilderness to walk out to the road to cheer? I'm guessing that I'm missing some complication as this location isn't mentioned anywhere as a good spectator location.


The marathon doesn't really pass Wilderness lodge. It passes directly by the Contemporary though even then spectating from the contemporary isn't great. I think the best bet would be to go to the Magic Kingdom for spectating.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Andie16 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm trying to figure out which resorts would work best for my family to have a low hassle opportunity to watch me run by in the marathon before they head to the finish. The monorail resorts are the obvious choice, but I am curious about Wilderness Lodge as it looks like the course passes the lodge fairly closely on World Drive. Is it practical for spectators staying at Wilderness to walk out to the road to cheer? I'm guessing that I'm missing some complication as this location isn't mentioned anywhere as a good spectator location.



I *think* that I am going to try and see DH at MK and AK then try and see him in WS (and beer him) and hang with him during the last mile. It really depends upon logistics of getting to MK weather or not I see him there. I'm not telling him I'm doing any of that so shhhh


----------



## Davidg83

GollyGadget said:


> I saw the question on Sunday and it took me awhile to decide if I was going to answer or not. I don't race for the bling and medals have never been a consideration when registering.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love that feeling when I cross the finish line and earn that medal. But, eventually they just end up in a rarely looked at corner in my basement. It happens to be the same corner my treadmill is in so I had a good 40 minutes tonight to decide.
> 
> Easily, my favorite is from the 2014 Hot Chocolate 15k in Chicago. For one, I just really enjoyed that race, but mostly because it's shaped like chocolate.


I have done 2 Hot Chocolate races and I love the chocolate bar medals!  I also love that you get a bowl of chocolate at the end lol


----------



## Chaitali

My husband is going to be spectating as well as this is going to be my first full marathon and he's started researching.  Here are some good articles with information.

http://www.runnersguidetowdw.com/rundisney-spectator-tips/ For marathon spectating locations this article recommends up to 3 of the following: TTC, Magic Kingdom, behind Poly or Grand Floridian, Animal Kingdom, Boardwalk, Epcot and Finish Line.

http://www.disneylists.com/2016/01/disney_world_marathon_p6/ This one has more spots listed, including the contemporary, Hollywood Studios and Wide World of Sports.

Most recommend not making it a surprise so that you can have a plan with your runner and so that it's easier for them to see you.


----------



## DOOM1001

Andie16 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm trying to figure out which resorts would work best for my family to have a low hassle opportunity to watch me run by in the marathon before they head to the finish. The monorail resorts are the obvious choice, but I am curious about Wilderness Lodge as it looks like the course passes the lodge fairly closely on World Drive. Is it practical for spectators staying at Wilderness to walk out to the road to cheer? I'm guessing that I'm missing some complication as this location isn't mentioned anywhere as a good spectator location.


The Polynesian has the best viewing location of the monorail resorts.You walk out of the lobby and make a right and follow the signs to the viewing spot which gets you a really close view of the tightly packed runners on cone alley.I think the GF has a similar viewing area,I've never gone there to see a race but I still see more people viewing it from the Poly.


----------



## JClimacus

Andie16 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm trying to figure out which resorts would work best for my family to have a low hassle opportunity to watch me run by in the marathon before they head to the finish. The monorail resorts are the obvious choice, but I am curious about Wilderness Lodge as it looks like the course passes the lodge fairly closely on World Drive. Is it practical for spectators staying at Wilderness to walk out to the road to cheer? I'm guessing that I'm missing some complication as this location isn't mentioned anywhere as a good spectator location.



YC and BC are great because the runners pass along the boardwalk right out the back door. Another good viewing option from any resort is to take the bus to HS. They run right by the bus stop on exiting Studios. Not a lot of people there watching either.


----------



## VAfamily1998

Andie16 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm trying to figure out which resorts would work best for my family to have a low hassle opportunity to watch me run by in the marathon before they head to the finish. The monorail resorts are the obvious choice, but I am curious about Wilderness Lodge as it looks like the course passes the lodge fairly closely on World Drive. Is it practical for spectators staying at Wilderness to walk out to the road to cheer? I'm guessing that I'm missing some complication as this location isn't mentioned anywhere as a good spectator location.


We stayed at Boardwalk for the 2017 marathon weekend.  It was very easy and convenient for my husband to step outside and cheer me on along the walkway from HS to the Boardwalk.  From a runner's perspective, this was an especially great place because it was a just a few miles from the finish, where I really needed that extra motivation to get through!


----------



## Andie16

Thank you for the spectator ideas everyone!  The Boardwalk / Beach Club area would be great, but I think my kids will want to see me finish. Or is the finish line overrated / too chaotic for small kids?  I'm leaning toward paying up for the Polynesian so that they can watch me run by and then meet me at the finish, but I do love the Beach Club.


----------



## Dopey Devon

Just booked the hotel, decided on Pop Century so we can save a few £'s for food and merch! Now that dark side is finished and the hotel is booked I'm getting a bit excited - Dopey will be my next runDisney race although my mam keeps suggesting a girlie holiday at the start of novemeber...Debating wine and dine but she doesn't know this yet!


----------



## pixarmom

Andie16 said:


> Thank you for the spectator ideas everyone!  The Boardwalk / Beach Club area would be great, but I think my kids will want to see me finish. Or is the finish line overrated / too chaotic for small kids?  I'm leaning toward paying up for the Polynesian so that they can watch me run by and then meet me at the finish, but I do love the Beach Club.



We've stayed at both Poly and in the Epcot resort area multiple times each for runDisney races.  Poly is great for those of us who are spectating and want to reach as many viewing spots as possible. As a runner, I prefer BC/YC/BWI.  We also have experience with small kid spectating, so I'll comment on that along the way.

The benefit of Poly is the ability to see runners at both the TTC and then just walk over to the viewing spot outside the Poly. For half marathons, that's followed by a hop on the monorail to see runners going into epcot and then again at the finish line.  For the full, the TTC/Poly is followed by bus to WWOS and then bus to the finish.  But as you mentioned, they could also just see you at TTC, Poly and then hop the monorail to the finish.  Our spectators can cover lots of ground when staying at Poly!!

On the other hand, that's proven to be a bit too much ground to cover for our youngest spectator.  We've switched to BC/YC/BWI for race weekends because I prefer bus over monorail for runDisney events and Poly just seems crazy busy with guests and visitors.  So now our youngest stays at the resort with our older teens while my husband zooms around via cab to random locations and surprises me.

My entire family does come out to see me at the end.  We haven't purchased a chEAR squad package with seating, so even when my family was in the finish line area, I don't think they've ever seen me cross.  For the 2017 marathon, they were in Epcot instead (park ticket required) and that was my favorite!  Our youngest spectator FAR preferred the Epcot viewing location over the actual finish.  It's too crowded for him at the finish, there are huge gate-like barriers between spectators and runners there, and again, he can't see me cross anyway.  In Epcot, he's closer to me as I run by - I could actually hear him, read his sign, and talk to him.  He felt more a part of it all.  And that boost as I'm running through Epcot and near the end is really helpful!

As for random vs. planned spectating locations, I actually prefer relatively random.  I don't want them to worry about getting to a specific spot in time - too much pressure for them, and Disney transportation can be unpredictable.  The one time we planned meeting locations, they didn't make it to the planned spots and then I started to worry about _them_.  (I don't run with a phone, so I guess that problem is unique to me.)  Even if I did have a phone, I just want to run and not worry about finding them.  Having my family pop up unexpectedly is really fun and energizing for me.  I was thrilled to see my husband at places I didn't expect on the course last year!

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Andie16

pixarmom said:


> We've stayed at both Poly and in the Epcot resort area multiple times each for runDisney races.  Poly is great for those of us who are spectating and want to reach as many viewing spots as possible. As a runner, I prefer BC/YC/BWI.  We also have experience with small kid spectating, so I'll comment on that along the way.
> 
> The benefit of Poly is the ability to see runners at both the TTC and then just walk over to the viewing spot outside the Poly. For half marathons, that's followed by a hop on the monorail to see runners going into epcot and then again at the finish line.  For the full, the TTC/Poly is followed by bus to WWOS and then bus to the finish.  But as you mentioned, they could also just see you at TTC, Poly and then hop the monorail to the finish.  Our spectators can cover lots of ground when staying at Poly!!
> 
> On the other hand, that's proven to be a bit too much ground to cover for our youngest spectator.  We've switched to BC/YC/BWI for race weekends because I prefer bus over monorail for runDisney events and Poly just seems crazy busy with guests and visitors.  So now our youngest stays at the resort with our older teens while my husband zooms around via cab to random locations and surprises me.
> 
> My entire family does come out to see me at the end.  We haven't purchased a chEAR squad package with seating, so even when my family was in the finish line area, I don't think they've ever seen me cross.  For the 2017 marathon, they were in Epcot instead (park ticket required) and that was my favorite!  Our youngest spectator FAR preferred the Epcot viewing location over the actual finish.  It's too crowded for him at the finish, there are huge gate-like barriers between spectators and runners there, and again, he can't see me cross anyway.  In Epcot, he's closer to me as I run by - I could actually hear him, read his sign, and talk to him.  He felt more a part of it all.  And that boost as I'm running through Epcot and near the end is really helpful!
> 
> As for random vs. planned spectating locations, I actually prefer relatively random.  I don't want them to worry about getting to a specific spot in time - too much pressure for them, and Disney transportation can be unpredictable.  The one time we planned meeting locations, they didn't make it to the planned spots and then I started to worry about _them_.  (I don't run with a phone, so I guess that problem is unique to me.)  Even if I did have a phone, I just want to run and not worry about finding them.  Having my family pop up unexpectedly is really fun and energizing for me.  I was thrilled to see my husband at places I didn't expect on the course last year!
> 
> Good luck with your decision!



This is awesome - thank you so much for sharing all of this. I was mulling this topic over today and realized that I'd prefer to have family support at the Beach Club area, where I might need a boost before heading to the finish, rather than early in the race when I'll just be trucking along. Since it sounds like this option will also be easier on DH wrangling two kids, I think we'll go this route. I also like the idea of staggering back to our room through Epcot after the race, grabbing a snack along the way.


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday! We are almost done with another month. Marathon weekend starts in 247 days! 

Sundays are for Disney so today's Disney related question, 

I'm assuming most if not all have been to a Disney park at least once. So what keeps you going back? 

My answer: I've always been a Disney fan, and my mom is really the one who started it. My first trip was when I was 8 months old. I like to be active on vacations, meaning I don't like to just sit on a beach all day. Disney helps me do that. Disney parks are ever changing, there is always something new to experience.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> I'm assuming most if not all have been to a Disney park at least once. So what keeps you going back?



Easy, it's my happy place!


----------



## ZellyB

Really it's a combination of the runs and Disney magic that keeps me coming back. Without the runs we might still go some but not with the same frequency. That said I do love the parks and the escape from reality they provide.


----------



## FFigawi

The races are mostly what bring me back. We drive over for quick trips to eat & drink & ride rides too.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> I'm assuming most if not all have been to a Disney park at least once. So what keeps you going back?



A few things; DVC, it's a great escape from New England for the time periods we go in later October [F&W] and January [Marathon weekend].  Plus, with the BCVs we have Epcot in "our backyard"!


----------



## camaker

Disney is the one place I've found that I can truly and totally relax. As soon as I set foot on property at the resort all the stress and tension just evaporates.


----------



## ywgckp

I went twice as a kid with my family, and had great times, as far as I can remember, but then went two decades without ever returning.

I went back again when I had my own family.  I think it's the only place where my son has as much fun as I do, and we all get to enjoy life as a family away from everyday life.


----------



## FelisLachesis

I grew up watching Disney cartoons as a kid, and when I was 17, I ended up at Disney World, and I just loved it.  The way everything is laid out just makes you forget everything for a bit.  I loved doing the Space Mountain run, once. I'm not a morning person. (gah, don't remind me when I have to get up on race day).  This was a few years before anything runDisney was created.

I wanted to share the magic with my own kids when they got to my age, and so I did.  It was a fun time, and that's when we heard about runDisney and the Marathon weekend while we were there.  My girl's a runner, so she really wanted to do it!  It took a few years to get the money together, but we have it, and here we are!


----------



## Sailormoon2

I keep coming back because it's the perfect balance between busy yet relaxation, I like.


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! We are almost done with another month. Marathon weekend starts in 247 days!
> 
> Sundays are for Disney so today's Disney related question,
> 
> I'm assuming most if not all have been to a Disney park at least once. So what keeps you going back?



What keeps us going back? Good question-I feel like there's less work in planning a Disney vacation than there would be in planning another vacation. I know what to expect at Disney. I want to go other places but it just seems too complicated with the girls in tow. You can really have any kind of vacation you want at Disney all the way from a commando type experience to a real relaxing resort centered experience. It really is a one-stop-shop.


----------



## TeeterTots

rteetz said:


> So what keeps you going back?


It's that feeling you just can't really explain!! Plus DVC, the love of all things Disney and kids make it fun too!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney answer:

We were in that unique portion of middle-class America where a trip to Disney World was the ideal when I was a kid. My family was fortunate to be able to go twice before my brother, sister and I were too cool for WDW (we were so, so cool).

Anyway, it dropped off the radar for a long time and I had never even considered going back until my nephew was born. Going to WDW on his first trip was the primary reason i signed up for the 2012 Marathon Weekend Half. When I was there that weekend I fell in love with Marathon Weekend, running and back in love with WDW.

I'm a kid at heart and always will be; I love forming a trip over Marathon Weekend and with all of my nieces and nephews being 8 and younger it's great to experience the parks with them. I reckon they'll be too cool soon enough, both for me and WDW, but WDW offers so many things for people of all ages that I'm sure I'll still look forward to Marathon Weekend every year.

It's hard to quantify exactly what it is about WDW that stirs the feelings that keep me coming back, but there's a unique mix of nostalgia and optimism for the future that seem to be personified in the parks in my experience. Hopefully (maybe?) that makes a little bit of sense.


----------



## JClimacus

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! We are almost done with another month. Marathon weekend starts in 247 days!
> 
> Sundays are for Disney so today's Disney related question,
> 
> I'm assuming most if not all have been to a Disney park at least once. So what keeps you going back?



It's the races. I like Disney, but not enough to keep coming back for the parks. Marathon Weekend is just so much damn fun, however, I can't stay away. I had only planned to do my first marathon there. One and done. Then I had to try Goofy and run with my son and daughter. Just one more. Skipped a year, but the anniversary of the marathon sucked me back in. Naturally I'll say 2018 will be my last.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Barca33Runner said:


> Sundays are for Disney answer:
> 
> We were in that unique portion of middle-class America where a trip to Disney World was the ideal when I was a kid. My family was fortunate to be able to go twice before my brother, sister and I were too cool for WDW (we were so, so cool).
> 
> I reckon they'll be too cool soon enough, both for me and WDW, but WDW offers so many things for people of all ages that I'm sure I'll still look forward to Marathon Weekend every year.



Maybe your nieces/nephews won't be too cool for WDW? My kids never got to that point. Oldest will graduate HS in 2018.


----------



## pixarmom

ZellyB said:


> Really it's a combination of the runs and Disney magic that keeps me coming back. Without the runs we might still go some but not with the same frequency. That said I do love the parks and the escape from reality they provide.



Yes, the running!  I just love these races - the organization, the swag, the resorts, the transportation, the energy and festivity, etc!  And the escape from reality is huge for everyone in our family (well, maybe not my husband - he might just prefer reality!)



Simba's Girl said:


> What keeps us going back? Good question-I feel like there's less work in planning a Disney vacation than there would be in planning another vacation. I know what to expect at Disney. I want to go other places but it just seems too complicated with the girls in tow. You can really have any kind of vacation you want at Disney all the way from a commando type experience to a real relaxing resort centered experience. It really is a one-stop-shop.



This is so true about how much less work Disney requires (at least for those of us here!)  We really love all different kinds of trips - beach, city, adventure, Europe, ski, etc.  In addition to Disney, our primary vacations this year are Europe and the New England coast.  I really do enjoy planning these trips and for me, all of the work - both before and during - is exhausting but 100% worth it, even with three kids.  On the other hand, Disney is really easy!  Magical express, luggage delivery, clean resorts, fastpass, fun pools, transportation to the parks, dining reservations, familiarity, etc. Whenever we hit a bump in our non-Disney travels, someone inevitably laments the lack of magical express and fastpass!

I thought we were going to be done with Disney for a while after the 2017 Marathon Weekend.  But between our kids' enthusiasm, the runDisney experience, the escape from reality and the total and complete ease of a a Disney trip, we'll likely keep returning at least once a year.


----------



## Z-Knight

How do you edit your Proof-of-Time besides updating it in Active.com?!?!?!? The reason I ask is because I've edited my time 5 times and after each submission it says it was successful, but when I enter my registration to check it, it still has the OLD race data. I simply cannot update it via PieceOfCrActive.com


----------



## rteetz

Z-Knight said:


> How do you edit your Proof-of-Time besides updating it in Active.com?!?!?!? The reason I ask is because I've edited my time 5 times and after each submission it says it was successful, but when I enter my registration to check it, it still has the OLD race data. I simply cannot update it via PieceOfCrActive.com


I believe that's the only way now. Maybe email active about it? They'd probably be able to help there.


----------



## Z-Knight

ChipNDale86 said:


> Haven't done a runDisney race yet so my current favorite medal is the 2012 Marine Corps Marathon. DC is my favorite city, the globe spins, plus I love how the medal is the Marine Corps logo. It was a very emotional race with all the Marines lined up along the course and then having a Marine place the medal over my neck after I finished is a great memory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first runDisney medal will come at the Wine & Dine 10K this year, but I'm most looking forward to the 6 I'm going to get after I complete Dopey 2018!!!!




"_Always Earned_, _Never Given_."  ooo-rah


----------



## courtneybeth

Z-Knight said:


> How do you edit your Proof-of-Time besides updating it in Active.com?!?!?!? The reason I ask is because I've edited my time 5 times and after each submission it says it was successful, but when I enter my registration to check it, it still has the OLD race data. I simply cannot update it via PieceOfCrActive.com



It usually takes me 2-3 times before I see the edits. Give it a few mins and check in a private browser? It could be your cache.


----------



## Z-Knight

rteetz said:


> I believe that's the only way now. Maybe email active about it? They'd probably be able to help there.


I did email them.

Can someone who has recently updated their own POT in active.com, check to make sure your time is actually entered correctly now? I mean, check to see if it actually updated to the new values. Thanks.


----------



## Z-Knight

courtneybeth said:


> It usually takes me 2-3 times before I see the edits. Give it a few mins and check in a private browser? It could be your cache.


GOod idea, but that's not it. I've done it 6 times now, and I've checked in other browsers (Firefox, Chrome and IE). Even in the first browser this would not be a cache issue since it is retrieving it from the database for each request. It is simply not getting updated in the database. Thx

edit: 7 times now in different browsers.


----------



## bryana

Barca33Runner said:


> Sundays are for Disney answer:
> 
> It's hard to quantify exactly what it is about WDW that stirs the feelings that keep me coming back, but there's a unique mix of nostalgia and optimism for the future that seem to be personified in the parks in my experience. Hopefully (maybe?) that makes a little bit of sense.



I know exactly what you mean, and it's the same for me.

My first three trips were all the giant kind of trips that included aunts, uncles, cousins, etc. Those three trips were pretty spread out: when I was in elementary school, the summer after 9th grade, and then a year after I had graduated high school. My love for the parks has always been there but it wasn't until my mom and I decided to do a last minute, quick trip down in 2013 to see New Fantasyland after it opened. Since that trip, I've gone once a year. There's just something about the way that being down there makes me feel that I can't quite find anywhere else. I also think that it's partly because it's "mine". My husband isn't a Disney person (although he went with me for the Marathon in 2015 and has agreed to go with me for 2018 as well) so all of my other trips have been with my mom, and it's been a great thing for us to bond over.

I even texted my husband before I left there on Wednesday and asked if we could just move down that way. I think my words were "I'm just so genuinely happy here." and I guess that's the best way to sum it up.


----------



## camaker

Z-Knight said:


> I did email them.
> 
> Can someone who has recently updated their own POT in active.com, check to make sure your time is actually entered correctly now? I mean, check to see if it actually updated to the new values. Thanks.



I updated my PoT for both the DLH and Dopey 2018 in late March with a new half marathon time and information.  I just went in and confirmed that the edits I made were saved and accurate in my registrations.  Good luck sorting yours out!


----------



## Z-Knight

camaker said:


> I updated my PoT for both the DLH and Dopey 2018 in late March with a new half marathon time and information.  I just went in and confirmed that the edits I made were saved and accurate in my registrations.  Good luck sorting yours out!



thx.  apparently it takes a few hours for them to update it. i suspect it is a cache issue, but on the server side - not my computer. it probably caches a query and even after updates it hasn't cleared out the query until hours later. poor programming.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> Sundays are for Disney so today's Disney related question,
> 
> I'm assuming most if not all have been to a Disney park at least once. So what keeps you going back?


Convenience and cost! I'm semi-local, living about 90 miles away from WDW: close enough to go for a day, far enough that it feels like a true getaway. With a lot more traffic and higher costs now compared to when I moved here in the early 90s, we don't go as often as we once did, but it still winds up being less expensive than almost any other vacation. It's a nice place to escape the daily grind and feel a little pampered!


----------



## mawatcha

rteetz said:


> Sundays are for Disney so today's Disney related question,
> 
> I'm assuming most if not all have been to a Disney park at least once. So what keeps you going back?



My parents spent part of their honeymoon at WDW, and when I was very young, we lived close to Disneyland Paris, so I spent my early years frequenting that park.

As an adult, and moving to Canada, I've been able to visit DLR and WDW numerous times now that student life is over. So Disney has always been in my life in some shape or form.

I think nostalgia keeps me coming back, but as someone who also suffers with bad anxiety, WDW offers a consistently happy place. While trips can be frustrating, I think everyone ventures to WDW with the purpose of being happy. It's a nice break from reality and welcoming of all people.


----------



## Reifsy

Hi everyone, looks like I'm a little late to the party but I just signed up for the 2018 Marathon. This will be 10 years since my first marathon which was at Disney so it seems a fitting way to celebrate. I also ran Disney in 2012 but have not been back since so I have a lot to catch up on. Look forward to suffering through training with you all.


----------



## mawatcha

I haven't been a spectator for Marathon weekend before but will be supporting partner & sister-in-law when they do the half. Do I need a special pass to cheer from MK? Is it at all feasible to get from MK to the finish line near Epcot?


----------



## FelisLachesis

mawatcha said:


> I haven't been a spectator for Marathon weekend before but will be supporting partner & sister-in-law when they do the half. Do I need a special pass to cheer from MK? Is it at all feasible to get from MK to the finish line near Epcot?



You can get chEAR Squad, but it's not necessary.  There's space for just being able to come in, cheer, and leave from MK.  chEAR Squad gives you better seating within MK and Epcot, along with a bunch of other goodies.  Since running through MK happens before the park officially opens, there's no park ticket requirement to get in.

Transporting from Epcot to MK (or vice versa) can all be accomplished via the monorail.  Go from one theme park to the Transportation and Ticket Center, and from there, transfter onto the other monorail leading to where you want to go.


----------



## Z-Knight

ChipNDale86 said:


> Haven't done a runDisney race yet so my current favorite medal is the 2012 Marine Corps Marathon. DC is my favorite city, the globe spins, plus I love how the medal is the Marine Corps logo. It was a very emotional race with all the Marines lined up along the course and then having a Marine place the medal over my neck after I finished is a great memory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first runDisney medal will come at the Wine & Dine 10K this year, but I'm most looking forward to the 6 I'm going to get after I complete Dopey 2018!!!!



btw, here are pics of the 2016 medal (I got mine, but these are not my pics)....such a cool medal, it opened that year. Although I must say I wish I could have gotten the 2015 version because it was beautiful:

 




You can see exactly why this is one of my favorites as well, and why so many people want to do this race.  

Also a cool thing is that you will NOT see the medal in the weeks/days before the race. The first time you see the medal is AFTER you finish the race and a Marine puts it around your neck. So awesome.


----------



## ChipNDale86

Z-Knight said:


> Although I must say I wish I could have gotten the 2015 version because it was beautiful



wow, that 2015 medal is beautiful! Such a great race!


----------



## mawatcha

@FelisLachesis Thank you!


----------



## FelisLachesis

mawatcha said:


> @FelisLachesis Thank you!



You're very welcome!

Just regarding the point of not needing a park ticket, here's a course map

http://eatruntravelrd.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/2015HalfOverview.jpg

Provided they can get everyone on the road by 7:00, the absolute last set of runners (starting in corral OMG, and literally staying 2 steps ahead of the balloon ladies) will be through The Kingdom in an hour, so by 8:00. MK historically opens at 9 everyday in January (save any morning EMH) and they'll never make half-marathon day and full marathon day an early EMH day for MK. That's why no ticket is necessary.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

rteetz said:


> I'm assuming most if not all have been to a Disney park at least once. So what keeps you going back?


 

(Catching up, hope this hasn't been posted)


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

FelisLachesis said:


> You're very welcome!
> 
> Just regarding the point of not needing a park ticket, here's a course map
> 
> http://eatruntravelrd.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/2015HalfOverview.jpg
> 
> Provided they can get everyone on the road by 7:00, the absolute last set of runners (starting in corral OMG, and literally staying 2 steps ahead of the balloon ladies) will be through The Kingdom in an hour, so by 8:00. MK historically opens at 9 everyday in January (save any morning EMH) and they'll never make half-marathon day and full marathon day an early EMH day for MK. That's why no ticket is necessary.



We just happened to be in the MK early on Marathon day this year (had Keys to the Kingdom booked).  We got there SUPER early because we were told we had the 8:00am Keys tour, but apparently they don't' run an 8am one on Marathon Day.  Anyway . . . here is what we experienced first hand.

We arrived around 6:45am.  The park was open to anyone (no ticket needed).  We were told to come back just before 8am to be let in 'officially' with our tickets for the tour.  We went in and saw the runners and spectators for about an hour.  It was a great atmosphere.

We weren't back out to be let in officially at about 7:45am.  Runners were still making their way through the park at this time.  Spectators had not been cleared from the park yet.  We were let in after getting our tickets scanned and found out the tour time was wrong and to spend some time on Main Street and come back just before 9am.

Runners and Spectators were still in the park until about 8:30am.  We actually saw the Balloon ladies walk through with the official bikers right around that time.  They immediately started cleaning up behind them and there was no sign of the race at all by 8:45am.  The park cleared out naturally on it's own, but was never officially cleared.


----------



## Jescue

Question: Did the Half sell out this year?  I have a friend debating on whether to sign up for the 2018 half, but was curious when she needed to make a decision by.


----------



## rteetz

Jescue said:


> Question: Did the Half sell out this year?  I have a friend debating on whether to sign up for the 2018 half, but was curious when she needed to make a decision by.


It was then they reopened it. This year was also an anniversary year which might have contributed to that.


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> It was then they reopened it. This year was also an anniversary year which might have contributed to that.



I would think that this year's race getting rained out might have more to do with 2018 getting a small bump.


----------



## MeridaAndAngus

Anyone have experience staying at the Hilton Bonnet Creek or Waldorf for marathon weekend? My husband has a ton of points so I'm considering those locations this year. Do they run buses race morning?


----------



## Greatfalls

MeridaAndAngus said:


> Anyone have experience staying at the Hilton Bonnet Creek or Waldorf for marathon weekend? My husband has a ton of points so I'm considering those locations this year. Do they run buses race morning?



I am considering this, too, so I Googled Hilton Bonnet Creek Marathon Weekend.  They have special packages for all marathon weekends that includes complimentary bus service to and from the race.  The rates are much lower than their regular rates.


----------



## ywgckp

They run buses to the half and the full, as per their website. 

I've stayed at the Waldorf a few times.  The room quality is better than a Disney deluxe hotel, I find, and service is excellent.  It's almost always cheaper than a deluxe.

I haven't stayed there for a marathon weekend yet, but I am booked there for W&D, and unless that doesn't go well, probably for marathon weekend as well.


----------



## jmasgat

Greatfalls said:


> I am considering this, too, so I Googled Hilton Bonnet Creek Marathon Weekend.  They have special packages for all marathon weekends that includes complimentary bus service to and from the race.  The rates are much lower than their regular rates.



Thanks for the suggestion.  They have a great nightly rate--but the $30/night resort fee and $27 for parking is a killer!


----------



## PrincessV

MeridaAndAngus said:


> Anyone have experience staying at the Hilton Bonnet Creek or Waldorf for marathon weekend? My husband has a ton of points so I'm considering those locations this year. Do they run buses race morning?


I've stayed at Hilton Bonnet Creek a bunch of times, for races and for regular visits. I haven't taken their race buses, but can tell you that they only run them for the half and full marathons,not the 5Ks or 10Ks. And they are not official WDW race buses, so they don't drop off/pick up in the same area. I'm not sure where they go, but make sure you find out if staying there and using them. Rooms and service are great - I've been very happy there.



jmasgat said:


> They have a great nightly rate--but the $30/night resort fee and $27 for parking is a killer!


Yep, that's why I haven't been staying there lately! Parking used to be much lower and the resort fee is a fairly recent addition. Kills any value for me, unfortunately.


----------



## FelisLachesis

jmasgat said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.  They have a great nightly rate--but the $30/night resort fee and $27 for parking is a killer!





PrincessV said:


> Yep, that's why I haven't been staying there lately! Parking used to be much lower and the resort fee is a fairly recent addition. Kills any value for me, unfortunately.



My first time paying for a trip to WDW (not runDisney), My only options were Dolphin or POR. (I was setting up a Christmas trip the week after Labor Day, this was all Disney's site had left).  Dolphin's price was pretty good, but then the resort fee and parking really did it in.  I think it was like $47 a day for both, that extra $235 just made me go "nope" and I booked at Riverside.


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> My first time paying for a trip to WDW (not runDisney), My only options were Dolphin or POR. (I was setting up a Christmas trip the week after Labor Day, this was all Disney's site had left).  Dolphin's price was pretty good, but then the resort fee and parking really did it in.  I think it was like $47 a day for both, that extra $235 just made me go "nope" and I booked at Riverside.


I've done both. We didn't have a car so didn't have to pay for parking but did have to pay for a shuttle to and from the hotel. The dolphin is nice and has a great location to two parks but I preferred POR.


----------



## MeridaAndAngus

PrincessV said:


> I've stayed at Hilton Bonnet Creek a bunch of times, for races and for regular visits. I haven't taken their race buses, but can tell you that they only run them for the half and full marathons,not the 5Ks or 10Ks. And they are not official WDW race buses, so they don't drop off/pick up in the same area. I'm not sure where they go, but make sure you find out if staying there and using them. Rooms and service are great - I've been very happy there.



Thanks for this info.  I'll probably have a rental car for race weekend, but I wanted to get an idea of the options if I don't want to drive to the marathon on Sunday.


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> I've done both. We didn't have a car so didn't have to pay for parking but did have to pay for a shuttle to and from the hotel. The dolphin is nice and has a great location to two parks but I preferred POR.



Plane tickets were quite expensive (holiday season), and we had extra time, so that's why my girlfriend and I drove.  We met up with our kids at the resort (they flew in from a different city).  I also wanted to see South of the Border.  That place was depressing.


----------



## huskies90

I have a couple of questions about corals.  I submitted a half marathon time when I signed up (1:47). So question 1) When does the coral get assigned and how can I check which coral I am in. Question 2) I am running the 1/2 with my wife and daughter.  They do not have a qualifying race but I am encouraging them to run at least a 10K so they get into a coral because I heard getting stuck in the back corals is bad.  At what point does this make sense?  They are not runners and probably won't get a great time anyway. I assume having any qualifying time is better than not having one or am I off base?  By the way, I plan to go back to their coral and start with them and run with them at their pace not mine.


----------



## camaker

huskies90 said:


> I have a couple of questions about corals.  I submitted a half marathon time when I signed up (1:47). So question 1) When does the coral get assigned and how can I check which coral I am in. Question 2) I am running the 1/2 with my wife and daughter.  They do not have a qualifying race but I am encouraging them to run at least a 10K so they get into a coral because I heard getting stuck in the back corals is bad.  At what point does this make sense?  They are not runners and probably won't get a great time anyway. I assume having any qualifying time is better than not having one or am I off base?  By the way, I plan to go back to their coral and start with them and run with them at their pace not mine.



Corrals are assigned at some point between the Proof of Time (PoT) cutoff date and the release of waivers about two-three weeks before the race weekend.  The only way to know what corral you have been assigned to is to check the bib number on your waiver when it's released.  They'll release a chart of the bib numbers for each corral at the same time.  If you want an estimate you can Google the corral charts from previous race weekends and look for where your PoT falls.  A 1:47 half should put you in one of the earlier corrals. If you are doing Goofy/Dopey, they may move you back a corral or two versus just running one race, as well.

I would suggest that you have your wife and daughters run the 10k to see where they fall.  If RunDisney keeps the corral structure they've used for past Marathon Weekends there should be somewhere around 16 corrals (A-P) and it may not take too much of a PoT to move them up in the ranks.  Better to try and not move up than to not try and go in the last or near last corral by default, in my opinion...


----------



## IamTrike

huskies90 said:


> I have a couple of questions about corals.  I submitted a half marathon time when I signed up (1:47). So question 1) When does the coral get assigned and how can I check which coral I am in. Question 2) I am running the 1/2 with my wife and daughter.  They do not have a qualifying race but I am encouraging them to run at least a 10K so they get into a coral because I heard getting stuck in the back corals is bad.  At what point does this make sense?  They are not runners and probably won't get a great time anyway. I assume having any qualifying time is better than not having one or am I off base?  By the way, I plan to go back to their coral and start with them and run with them at their pace not mine.



Question 1. Corral Assignment will happen much closer to the race.   I think it's about a month before the race.   By that time this board will be a frenzy with people getting ready and looking for any news about waivers, ( which you need to figure out your corral) and courses.   Someone will response and have the exact date for last year I'm sure.

Question 2.  I think it depends on how much of a "not runner" they are.   Right now you have to submit a POT if you plan on putting a time that's faster than 2:45 for the half or 5:30 for the full.   That works out to about a 12:45 pace I think.  If they are able to run the 10K at a faster pace than 12:30 I would definitely have them submit a POT.


----------



## PrincessV

huskies90 said:


> I have a couple of questions about corals.  I submitted a half marathon time when I signed up (1:47). So question 1) When does the coral get assigned and how can I check which coral I am in. Question 2) I am running the 1/2 with my wife and daughter.  They do not have a qualifying race but I am encouraging them to run at least a 10K so they get into a coral because I heard getting stuck in the back corals is bad.  At what point does this make sense?  They are not runners and probably won't get a great time anyway. I assume having any qualifying time is better than not having one or am I off base?  By the way, I plan to go back to their coral and start with them and run with them at their pace not mine.


Others above have answered well, so I'll just add my perspective...
I haven't had a PoT to submit for my past few races, including Dopey and Dark Side Challenge this year. I'm capable of running faster than the half's cut-off time (2:45), but hadn't raced anything I could submit for PoT. I entered the fastest estimated finish time I could without a PoT being required (2:46-3:00 for Dark Side, 5:30 for Dopey)... I was placed in corral K (of A-P) for the half and full for Dopey, and corral F (of A-G) for Dark Side. Compared to previous races for which I _did_ have a PoT, there was very little difference, in my opinion, because I am not a super fast runner - I'd never have been in the earliest corrals, anyway. Starting in a later corral isn't "bad" when you're with others of similar speed. So whether or not your wife and daughter "need" to do a PoT race is really dependent on their pace: if they're fast enough to run the half in under 2:45, I think it's worth doing a race for PoT so as to be corralled properly.


----------



## huskies90

camaker said:


> Better to try and not move up than to not try and go in the last or near last corral by default, in my opinion...



Thanks, that is what I was thinking, better to get in a coral than not.



IamTrike said:


> That works out to about a 12:45 pace I think.  If they are able to run the 10K at a faster pace than 12:30 I would definitely have them submit a POT.



OK, so what happens if they run a 10K and do it at a 12:50 pace? Will they just go in a random coral? That is what I am trying to figure out. If it is worth it for them running a race now. I guess it can't hurt. I think they will be right around the cutoff time.



PrincessV said:


> So whether or not your wife and daughter "need" to do a PoT race is really dependent on their pace: if they're fast enough to run the half in under 2:45, I think it's worth doing a race for PoT so as to be corralled properly.



I am worried about being stuck in "P" since I will be back there with them. I am very competitive and it will be hard for me to run at their pace and not mine as it is. lol!!


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

huskies90 said:


> OK, so what happens if they run a 10K and do it at a 12:50 pace? Will they just go in a random coral? That is what I am trying to figure out. If it is worth it for them running a race now. I guess it can't hurt. I think they will be right around the cutoff time.



I am still new to running and pretty darn slow.  I ran my first ever road race for POT for last years cancelled 1/2.  Our finishing time put us at a pace of about 13:17.  We were put in Corral N.


----------



## PrincessV

huskies90 said:


> OK, so what happens if they run a 10K and do it at a 12:50 pace? Will they just go in a random coral? That is what I am trying to figure out. If it is worth it for them running a race now. I guess it can't hurt. I think they will be right around the cutoff time.


If they enter a PoT that doesnt' support the estimated finish time, they could very well land in the last corral. rD specifies that if you enter a finish time less than the cut off and either do not submit a PoT at all, or submit a PoT that doesn't back up the estimated finish, you will be placed in the last corral. So if the PoT doesn't equate to a time less than 2:45 for a half, 5:30 for a full, there is no point in using it, and they're better off entering an estimated finish time that does _not_ require PoT.



> I am worried about being stuck in "P" since I will be back there with them. I am very competitive and it will be hard for me to run at their pace and not mine as it is. lol!!


No guarantees, of course, but it's very unlikely they'd be placed in the last corral unless they enter an estimated finish time that requires PoT and they don't submit that PoT.


----------



## huskies90

PrincessV said:


> No guarantees, of course, but it's very unlikely they'd be placed in the last corral unless they enter an estimated finish time that requires PoT and they don't submit that PoT.


When they registered, they both put in the first time that did not required proof. I guess that would be the 2:46-3:00 range.  So if they run the 10K and can beat that time, they will submit, if not, they will not bother submitting the time.


----------



## bryana

It's also worth noting that the POT cut off isn't until October 3rd. If they are right around the pace of cut-off, maybe just work on consistently training and then running a 10K in the fall. If they are not runners, even without speedwork and just doing consistent training will help to improve pace. Give it a couple of months and they could get their pace well under the cut off.


----------



## PrincessV

huskies90 said:


> When they registered, they both put in the first time that did not required proof. I guess that would be the 2:46-3:00 range.  So if they run the 10K and can beat that time, they will submit, if not, they will not bother submitting the time.


Yep, perfect plan! I'll just add that if they do have PoTs for a faster finish time, they also need to change that expected finish time, in addition to submitting the PoT.


----------



## princessbride6205

Just signed up! I'm in for "just" the marathon, as I like to joke. WDW Marathon is my favorite runDisney race and I want to enjoy my vacation as well, so no challenges for me this time. DH is still deciding between the full and Goofy.


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday! I hope everyone had a great week. Tomorrow is my birthday and the start of my last week of school!

*Sunday's are for Disney though. Today's Disney question: Do you have a favorite Disney souvenir?*

My answer: I don't know if I have a specific favorite but I collect Vinylmations so I have a lot of those. I also have a customized graduation Mickey ears hat from graduating high school last year.


----------



## TeeterTots

rteetz said:


> Do you have a favorite Disney souvenir?



My princess mugs! I have Snow White and Ariel and I hope to collect them all. 
Ooh a close second is my silver Mickey car decal! Right now it's on my golf cart, but I have another for my car!


----------



## Baloo in MI

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! I hope everyone had a great week. Tomorrow is my birthday and the start of my last week of school!
> 
> *Sunday's are for Disney though. Today's Disney question: Do you have a favorite Disney souvenir?*


Happy Birthday and congrats on almost being done with school for the year - good luck during finals week!

My favorite souvenir from Disney are my Marathon Weekend race shirts.  They are comfortable and are the perfect blend of my two favorite hobbies - Disney and running!  Plus they are often a great conversation starter where I try to talk others into trying out a runDisney Race.


----------



## mawatcha

rteetz said:


> *Sunday's are for Disney though. Today's Disney question: Do you have a favorite Disney souvenir?*



Happy Birthday! My favorite Disney souvenirs are these mugs. I have Mickey, Tinkerbell, Eeyore & Grumpy. I purchased three of them at Disneyland Paris in 2004, the other one was an eBay find. No one else is allowed to use them, and strictly hand-washed by me only. I guess I'm pretty obsessive with them . 

They are large and perfect for tea!


----------



## mawatcha

Question- when do kids in FL/USA tend to go back to school after Christmas? Originally, my sister-in-law was not bringing her kids as we assumed they'd go back to school on Jan 2nd or 3rd. We found out that they actually don't go back until the 8th, so now they are coming with us. Our family is in Vancouver, Canada.

I am excited but dreading parks being super crowded if everyone is off school. We went in Jan '16 for marathon weekend, and a few days beyond it, and I don't remember it being too bad at the parks.


----------



## MeridaAndAngus

rteetz said:


> *Today's Disney question: Do you have a favorite Disney souvenir? *



Do snack souvenirs count??  I like to head to Karamel Küche in Epcot on the last day of a Disney World trip to grab some treats.  I usually save something to eat at my desk when I'm back at work the following day (helps make the Monday after a race weekend a little more bearable).


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> *Sunday's are for Disney though. Today's Disney question: Do you have a favorite Disney souvenir?*



Same themes among our favorites but the first was a purchase we made during our first anniversary trip and started us down the road of buying a lot of Disney Art for our home...






My next favorite is a sketch I got during Star Wars Weekends in 2010






And then we bought the last wrapped print during our F&W trip last year of the Star Wars/Disney mashups.  (We have 3 of these). They no longer produce this as Disney told the artists to no longer make them.


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! I hope everyone had a great week. Tomorrow is my birthday and the start of my last week of school!
> 
> *Sunday's are for Disney though. Today's Disney question: Do you have a favorite Disney souvenir?*



Happy Birthday!

My favorite is a nice ergonomic Mickey head bottle opener!

@mawatcha I live up in New England and my kids go back January 2nd. This is typical of schools around here however other parts of the country will differ.


----------



## rteetz

Baloo in MI said:


> Happy Birthday and congrats on almost being done with school for the year - good luck during finals week!
> 
> My favorite souvenir from Disney are my Marathon Weekend race shirts.  They are comfortable and are the perfect blend of my two favorite hobbies - Disney and running!  Plus they are often a great conversation starter where I try to talk others into trying out a runDisney Race.



Thank you!



mawatcha said:


> Happy Birthday! My favorite Disney souvenirs are these mugs. I have Mickey, Tinkerbell, Eeyore & Grumpy. I purchased three of them at Disneyland Paris in 2004, the other one was an eBay find. No one else is allowed to use them, and strictly hand-washed by me only. I guess I'm pretty obsessive with them .
> 
> They are large and perfect for tea!


Thank you! 



Simba's Girl said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> My favorite is a nice ergonomic Mickey head bottle opener!
> 
> @mawatcha I live up in New England and my kids go back January 2nd. This is typical of schools around here however other parts of the country will differ.



Thank you!


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! I hope everyone had a great week. Tomorrow is my birthday and the start of my last week of school!
> 
> *Sunday's are for Disney though. Today's Disney question: Do you have a favorite Disney souvenir?*



Hope you have a great birthday tomorrow @rteetz!  Congratulations on surviving the first year of college, too! 

My favorite Disney souvenir is my Sorcerer Mickey mug. I got it 12 years ago and use it for my Sunday pot of tea just about every Sunday.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Hope you have a great birthday tomorrow @rteetz!  Congratulations on surviving the first year of college, too!
> 
> My favorite Disney souvenir is my Sorcerer Mickey mug. I got it 12 years ago and use it for my Sunday pot of tea just about every Sunday.


Thanks! It's been an interesting year but I've made it.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Sunday's are for Disney though. Today's Disney question: Do you have a favorite Disney souvenir?



Happy birthday!

I'll second @Baloo in MI on all of my rundisney race shirts. I wear them pretty much all the time (with 4 Dopeys and 3 other weekends I could go basically a whole month without washing them. I don't, but I could).

My Eeyore pillow is my favorite thing I've bought in the parks. My Eeyore cookie jar is my favorite Disney themed item, but it was an eBay purchase.

I've been close to grabbing some art, but I just haven't found the right piece yet. I'm sure it will happen sometime.


----------



## Disney at Heart

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! I hope everyone had a great week. Tomorrow is my birthday and the start of my last week of school!
> 
> *Sunday's are for Disney though. Today's Disney question: Do you have a favorite Disney souvenir?*
> 
> My answer: I don't know if I have a specific favorite but I collect Vinylmations so I have a lot of those. I also have a customized graduation Mickey ears hat from graduating high school last year.


Happy Birthday and study hard for those finals! Oh, and have cake and ice cream and get lots of presents! 

Favorite souvenir: When I ran my first Disney Marathon, DH bought me one of those Mickey Mouse themed, snack-filled tote bags from Disney Floral and Gifts and it was monogrammed "Marathoner." I love it because from that point on, I will ALWAYS be a Marathoner! He had my son set it out on the bed in the room for me to find when I came in from the race.


----------



## Sailormoon2

The souvenirs that get the most use are my race shirts, but my favourite is my race wine glass!!

@Disney at Heart Heart what a sweet present.


----------



## ZellyB

Happy Birthday, Ryan!!

Favorite souvenirs are dated snow globes.  I try to find one for each year we go, although I've had trouble the last couple of years finding the ones I like.


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> Happy birthday!


Thanks!



Disney at Heart said:


> Happy Birthday and study hard for those finals! Oh, and have cake and ice cream and get lots of presents


Thanks! I'm studying as much as I can!



ZellyB said:


> Happy Birthday, Ryan!!


Thanks!


----------



## Sonyamalexander

rteetz said:


> Sunday's are for Disney though. Today's Disney question: Do you have a favorite Disney souvenir?



First: Happy birthday!!!
Second: Disney Pins. I love them. I collect them, wear them, spend tons of money on them.


----------



## rteetz

Sonyamalexander said:


> First: Happy birthday!!!
> Second: Disney Pins. I love them. I collect them, wear them, spend tons of money on them.


Thanks!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! I hope everyone had a great week. Tomorrow is my birthday and the start of my last week of school!
> 
> *Sunday's are for Disney though. Today's Disney question: Do you have a favorite Disney souvenir?*



I bought a large glass mug with Big Al on it when I was at Disney World as a child 35 years ago because I liked his performance. Today, it makes a great beer mug.

Happy birthday @rteetz!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Barca33Runner said:


> I've been close to grabbing some art, but I just haven't found the right piece yet. I'm sure it will happen sometime.



It gets addicting once you start buying.  Our bedroom has 5 pieces of Stitch Art + 2 Mickey Animation Cells.  Our living room has 6 Pieces of Star Wars Art. 

The next piece we will need though is for a very large wall and I'm scared to think about how much that is going to cost!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Happy Birthday @rteetz!


----------



## Anisum

Happy (belated) Birthday!

My favorite Disney piece of merch is probably the Saturday pin from the days of the week Pluto pins because a cast member on DCL knew I was looking for it since I stopped by every day to check the pin books and brought the one from his personal trading pile so we could trade. My most used is probably the small purse my nieces got me in Disney World that acts as a beach bag in the summers and a pool bag the rest of the year.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! I hope everyone had a great week. Tomorrow is my birthday and the start of my last week of school!


Happy Birthday!  I don't have a favorite piece of Disney merchandise, but for the last few years probably Run Disney stuff.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Same themes among our favorites but the first was a purchase we made during our first anniversary trip and started us down the road of buying a lot of Disney Art for our home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next favorite is a sketch I got during Star Wars Weekends in 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we bought the last wrapped print during our F&W trip last year of the Star Wars/Disney mashups.  (We have 3 of these). They no longer produce this as Disney told the artists to no longer make them.


  These are so cool! Is it your husband who has a Darth Donald tatoo you mentioned once? We have a handful of things they made as the Disney/Star Wars mash-ups like the beanies and a toy set. It's too bad they had to stop.


----------



## DVCFan1994

My favorite souvenirs are my race shirts.  I'd say 3-4 days a week I spend some time in them.  

My favorite "real" souvenirs, meaning purchased ones, are coffee mugs.  I love a good mug and have a Piglet one I use almost daily.   A few have been damaged in the last year or two, so I am thinking I'll be purchasing a new one next month when we go.  

The souvenir I've always wanted, but never gotten - a Tervis tumbler at race expos.  I keep trying, but they are always sold out


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> I bought a large glass mug with Big Al on it when I was at Disney World as a child 35 years ago because I liked his performance. Today, it makes a great beer mug.
> 
> Happy birthday @rteetz!



Thanks!



Dis_Yoda said:


> It gets addicting once you start buying.  Our bedroom has 5 pieces of Stitch Art + 2 Mickey Animation Cells.  Our living room has 6 Pieces of Star Wars Art.
> 
> The next piece we will need though is for a very large wall and I'm scared to think about how much that is going to cost!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @rteetz!


Thanks!



Anisum said:


> Happy (belated) Birthday!
> 
> My favorite Disney piece of merch is probably the Saturday pin from the days of the week Pluto pins because a cast member on DCL knew I was looking for it since I stopped by every day to check the pin books and brought the one from his personal trading pile so we could trade. My most used is probably the small purse my nieces got me in Disney World that acts as a beach bag in the summers and a pool bag the rest of the year.


Thanks! Not belated yet today is my birthday. 



cavepig said:


> Happy Birthday! I don't have a favorite piece of Disney merchandise, but for the last few years probably Run Disney stuff.



Thanks!


----------



## TeeterTots

Happy Birthday @rteetz!!


----------



## rteetz

TeeterTots said:


> Happy Birthday @rteetz!!


Thanks!


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> Thanks! Not belated yet today is my birthday.


Oh good! I thought I missed it.


----------



## IamTrike

Hmm my favorite RunDisney purchase was an Orange and Stainless Steel Goofy Race and Half travel mug.  I think they only made them one year. 

I am fond of coffee mugs and use the starbucks/disney parks you are here mugs a lot.

I'm also a big fan of the 28 and Main stuff, particularly their socks.   It lets me wear a little bit of disney without it being blatent.


----------



## drummerwife

Happy Birthday @rteetz! 

My favorite Disney souvenir has to be the Mickey ear magnets for the inaugural Tower of Terror 10 miler and the inaugural Dopey. Both of these always make me smile and remind me that I can achieve ANYTHING I put my mind to.
My most used souvenir is the Tervis water bottles.


----------



## rteetz

drummerwife said:


> Happy Birthday @rteetz!
> 
> My favorite Disney souvenir has to be the Mickey ear magnets for the inaugural Tower of Terror 10 miler and the inaugural Dopey. Both of these always make me smile and remind me that I can achieve ANYTHING I put my mind to.
> My most used souvenir is the Tervis water bottles.


Thanks!


----------



## baxter24

Happy birthday @rteetz! Besides my RunDisney race shirts, my favorite souvenirs have been the old ride posters that you see as you walk under the train station in the Magic Kingdom. We have a Splash Mountain and Haunted Mansion one. They are framed and we have them up in our house.


----------



## rteetz

baxter24 said:


> Happy birthday @rteetz! Besides my RunDisney race shirts, my favorite souvenirs have been the old ride posters that you see as you walk under the train station in the Magic Kingdom. We have a Splash Mountain and Haunted Mansion one. They are framed and we have them up in our house.


Thanks!


----------



## IamTrike

I'm still waiting to see who has the first "little souvenir"  as their favorite thing from Disney


----------



## Dis_Yoda

cavepig said:


> These are so cool! Is it your husband who has a Darth Donald tatoo you mentioned once? We have a handful of things they made as the Disney/Star Wars mash-ups like the beanies and a toy set. It's too bad they had to stop.



It is!  He has Darth Donald and Boba Donald (Can you tell he likes the Dark Side and Donald Duck?) 











The Art of Disney artist Greg McCullough was showcasing his work at Art of Disney at Disney Springs but we were there at 12:00PM and he wasn't arriving until like 1PM.  Not sure how much he'll like his art being turned into a tattoo!  We'll find out one of these days. 



IamTrike said:


> I'm still waiting to see who has the first "little souvenir"  as their favorite thing from Disney



I'm not sure that is going to end up coming from the RunDisney crowd   Let's keep that to the Theme Park Boards!


----------



## bryana

Happy birthday @rteetz !



rteetz said:


> *Sunday's are for Disney though. Today's Disney question: Do you have a favorite Disney souvenir?*



I'm not sure if they count as my _favorite_ souvenir (I mean, I'm sure I do if I thought about it lol), but the first thing that came to mind was that every trip I buy the picture ornament with the year on it. I started in 2013 and decided I would buy one each trip, and since I've managed at least one trip ever since then, it's grown into a little collection. Maybe one day I'll actually put a picture in each of them. 


I ran the Broad Street Run 10 Miler in Philly yesterday. Pending my next half marathon in two weeks (which I'm hoping to PR at), it will probably end up being my POT for the marathon. I finished in 1:52:32, which is a 7 and a half minute PR from the other time I did that race in 2013. My A goal for the race was 1:50 and by B goal was 1:55, so I walked (hobbled, lol) away from the race happy.


----------



## Chaitali

@Dis_Yoda I love that Disney art, especially the Stitch ones   I love checking out the art at the galleries they have down at Disney Springs but haven't bought any yet.

My favorite souvenirs are coffee mugs.  I have a Stitch one I use all the time and just got a Darth Vader one from the Dark Side Half.  I like practical souvenirs since they remind me of the trip every time I use them   I also like to pick up that Alice in Wonderland branded tea they sell down there.


----------



## rteetz

bryana said:


> Happy birthday @rteetz !


Thanks!


----------



## FelisLachesis

My favorite souvenir is a print of Mickey-Wan Kenobi which I actually got as a gift for my best friend! :cry:

Personally, the memories are the best souvenir I can have!

And Birthday Happy @rteetz !


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> My favorite souvenir is a print of Mickey-Wan Kenobi which I actually got as a gift for my best friend! :cry:
> 
> Personally, the memories are the best souvenir I can have!
> 
> And Birthday Happy @rteetz !


Thanks!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

@rteetz!!!


It's hard to pick just one souvenir but probably the set of bamboo cooking utensils with Mickey on them because I love to cook so I use them everyday.


----------



## rteetz

MommaoffherRocker said:


> @rteetz!!!
> 
> 
> It's hard to pick just one souvenir but probably the set of bamboo cooking utensils with Mickey on them because I love to cook so I use them everyday.


Thanks!


----------



## PCFriar80

Happy double-belated birthday!  I have an excuse....I was down at Disney, so pre-occupied with other things!  
Favorite souvenir?  Back in 2000, we bought 4 Peter Ellenshaw seasonal paintings; Pooh related:  Summer - A Grand Afternoon, Winter in the Wood, Spring - Kite Flying Days and Autumn Comes to the Wood which are hung around our house.


----------



## Dis5150

Happy belated birthday @rteetz! I have trouble catching up on the boards after a weekend away!

My favorite Disney souvenir is my Disneyland 50th Anniversary mouse pad of the castle ! It is under my mouse right now. I have used it at every job I have had since 2005 and it still looks great. I like that I get to look at the castle every day while I am working.


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> Happy double-belated birthday!  I have an excuse....I was down at Disney, so pre-occupied with other things!
> Favorite souvenir?  Back in 2000, we bought 4 Peter Ellenshaw seasonal paintings; Pooh related:  Summer - A Grand Afternoon, Winter in the Wood, Spring - Kite Flying Days and Autumn Comes to the Wood which are hung around our house.





Dis5150 said:


> Happy belated birthday @rteetz! I have trouble catching up on the boards after a weekend away!
> 
> My favorite Disney souvenir is my Disneyland 50th Anniversary mouse pad of the castle ! It is under my mouse right now. I have used it at every job I have had since 2005 and it still looks great. I like that I get to look at the castle every day while I am working.



Thanks!


----------



## michigandergirl

My favorite souvenir is a pack of Mickey ear ornaments. Though I'm sure after January my new favorite will be my Dopey medal!

Happy Belated Birthday @rteetz !!


----------



## rteetz

michigandergirl said:


> My favorite souvenir is a pack of Mickey ear ornaments. Though I'm sure after January my new favorite will be my Dopey medal!
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday @rteetz !!


Thanks!


----------



## cavepig

8 months out and I'm pretty sure I know what I want to dress as for the marathon already. Is that sad or what?, but coming off Dark Side I can't help it, but heck I don't even have a room!

But I'm trying to figure out training since I have nothing till then and come up with a plan for summer then fall.  ugh I tried to type from my phone so didn't get his part added - anyway now that I'm on a PC - -  I want to get some guaranteed longest long runs in before it gets freezing cold in case I can't then, so is there any harm in 'banking' some 16-20 mile runs earlier and then not having any in December?  I know I can do the miles, but wondering if a 20 in November will matter if not again till the marathon. hope that makes sense.


----------



## FelisLachesis

cavepig said:


> 8 months out and I'm pretty sure I know what I want to dress as for the marathon already. Is that sad or what?, but coming off Dark Side I can't help it, but heck I don't even have a room!
> 
> But I'm trying to figure out training since I have nothing till then and come up with a plan for summer then fall.



My girlfriend has already bought her stuff for the races!  Everything's all in the box they got shipped in, but she's got her 4 outfits all ready to go!

Me?  I'm just wearing my shorts, socks and running shoes, and putting on whatever the 5k shirt is that year...


----------



## Anisum

FelisLachesis said:


> My girlfriend has already bought her stuff for the races!  Everything's all in the box they got shipped in, but she's got her 4 outfits all ready to go!


Wow! So early. I've definitely been thinking about it but there is always a chance I'll find more cute running clothes so I can't imagine picking until the end of December!


----------



## michigandergirl

Anisum said:


> Wow! So early. I've definitely been thinking about it but there is always a chance I'll find more cute running clothes so I can't imagine picking until the end of December!



I admit I've been thinking about my 4 race outfits since the day I signed up! I haven't actually bought anything yet though, there's too may ideas in my head, but I think I'm close to narrowing it down.


----------



## Anisum

michigandergirl said:


> I admit I've been thinking about my 4 race outfits since the day I signed up! I haven't actually bought anything yet though, there's too may ideas in my head, but I think I'm close to narrowing it down.


I mean, definitely if you plan on getting something new you have to try it before the race so you should buy it far enough in advance to do so. Especially if the weather won't be ideal for testing with clothes appropriate for Florida. Now I'm thinking I should move my timetable up. I don't want to run in shorts in January.


----------



## cavepig

Anisum said:


> I mean, definitely if you plan on getting something new you have to try it before the race so you should buy it far enough in advance to do so. Especially if the weather won't be ideal for testing with clothes appropriate for Florida. Now I'm thinking I should move my timetable up. I don't want to run in shorts in January.


I'm going to sew my tank and skort so I was just thinking that same thought, sew it this summer so I can actually test it out when it's not cold, then add embellishments/paint later.


----------



## IamTrike

michigandergirl said:


> I admit I've been thinking about my 4 race outfits since the day I signed up! I haven't actually bought anything yet though, there's too may ideas in my head, but I think I'm close to narrowing it down.



I've started thinking about costumes.  I know for the 10k the group I am travelling with are running as toys from Toy story.  My buddy Andy was killed this year so a group of his friends are running the race as "Andy's" toys in honor of him. 
I may re-use my Dapper Dan costume from the Marathon last year.  That was surprisingly comfortable to run in.


----------



## mawatcha

cavepig said:


> is there any harm in 'banking' some 16-20 mile runs earlier and then not having any in December?  I know I can do the miles, but wondering if a 20 in November will matter if not again till the marathon. hope that makes sense.



Definitely no harm in banking the long runs! I'd just recommend being careful not to leave more than 6 weeks between your longest training run and the race. 

I am pretty lazy with training unless I have races booked regularly, so I am doing the Seattle marathon on Nov 26, as my "training race" before WDW marathon. That'll be a six-week recovery, with a 15 mile and shorter distances in between.

Do what feels right with your body, but I think your plans seems pretty sound.


----------



## FelisLachesis

mawatcha said:


> Definitely no harm in banking the long runs! I'd just recommend being careful not to leave more than 6 weeks between your longest training run and the race.
> 
> I am pretty lazy with training unless I have races booked regularly, so I am doing the Seattle marathon on Nov 26, as my "training race" before WDW marathon. That'll be a six-week recovery, with a 15 mile and shorter distances in between.
> 
> Do what feels right with your body, but I think your plans seems pretty sound.



The Philadelphia Marathon weekend is on a similar time-frame, a week before the Seattle Marathon.  There's a Liberty Bell Challenge, which is a Half on Saturday and a Full on Sunday, so basically a Goofy Run in the wrong city .  She's going to use this as proof of concept; basically, if she can do this, then Dopey shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Jaxasaurous

I have 3 favorite souvenirs. One is a Tree of Life bookend I got when the park first opened (it might have been before the park opened to the public during the DVC previews), I have not seen the bookend for sale since I bought it  almost 19 years ago. 
The other 2 souvenirs are RunDisney related: a Dooney & Bourke purse my husband bought for me for running my first half marathon, and the Half Marathon jacket from 2016.


----------



## hauntedcity

cavepig said:


> 8 months out and I'm pretty sure I know what I want to dress as for the marathon already. Is that sad or what?, but coming off Dark Side I can't help it, but heck I don't even have a room!
> 
> But I'm trying to figure out training since I have nothing till then and come up with a plan for summer then fall.  ugh I tried to type from my phone so didn't get his part added - anyway now that I'm on a PC - -  I want to get some guaranteed longest long runs in before it gets freezing cold in case I can't then, so is there any harm in 'banking' some 16-20 mile runs earlier and then not having any in December?  I know I can do the miles, but wondering if a 20 in November will matter if not again till the marathon. hope that makes sense.



It's not crazy! I don't have ALL the outfits ready for the Dopey, but we are planning to make the 5K a family affair.

Me: Mickey - good to go
DW: Minnie - good to go
DD: Goofy - she has the hat, but we'll wait until closer for the rest of the outfit. Kids grow so fast!
DD: Pluto... or Figaro... she loves Pluto and it IS his race, but ohhhhh man, she loooooves cats.
My Mom: Daisy


----------



## cavepig

hauntedcity said:


> DD: Pluto... or Figaro... she loves Pluto and it IS his race, but ohhhhh man, she loooooves cats.


Oh, Figaro would be sooooooo cute!


----------



## hauntedcity

Who is going to win this one???


----------



## Anisum

My vote is Pluto because Pluto is my favorite and I think more recognizable but Figaro would also be adorable.


----------



## Chrissie86

So excited for my first 5K!


----------



## JessicaGreye

I'm doing the half!  It'll be my first half in many years and I'm nervously excited.  I actually wanted to do the 10k, but I didn't pay attention to how early you can (read: have to) register and when I went on RunDisney the 5 and 10 were already full.  Cross your fingers for me guys, I might need it!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, rD all-stars!

I haven't been on these boards in months, but wanted to pop in and say to all of my pals from the 2017 marathon thread. I hope you're all doing well and that @rteetz is keeping up with the Sundays are for Disney questions.

I'm so jealous of all of you who are in for another marathon weekend. I desperately want to go again after my first last year, but it's not in the works this year.

How has everyone's recovery from the marathon gone? Mine has been sporadic. Took a few weeks off, got back out and tried to build back up for a half marathon in May. Built up to a distance of 8-9 miles and some of my nagging injuries from marathon training flared back up. I probably should have taken more time to heal. Anyway, I'm training for a 10K in July now and considering the Lakefront Marathon in October.

I think of the 2017 marathon often and miss making these forums part of my Sunday morning routine. Take care everyone and good luck with your training and upcoming races!


----------



## rteetz

Hello everyone! Hope you had a great week! I am finally done with school for the year. 

As always Sunday's are for Disney. Today's question...

When at Disney do you have any traditions that you do every trip? 

My answer: I don't really have any specific traditions but I always get one of those decorated candy apples. I'll cut it up and eat it over a couple days since it's too much to eat in one sitting.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Hello everyone! Hope you had a great week! I am finally done with school for the year.
> 
> As always Sunday's are for Disney. Today's question...
> 
> When at Disney do you have any traditions that you do every trip?.



I thought you seemed rather sophomoric lately @rteetz!  
Congratulations!

Our tradition is to make MK the first park visited on the trip, heading straight over to HM for the first ride and first meal at Columbia Harbour House. Love the clam chowder and pine for the good old days when it was in a sourdough bread bowl!  On a tangential note, the highlight of my first ever trip to DL last year was finding out they still have the clam chowder in the sourdough bowls there!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Hello everyone! Hope you had a great week! I am finally done with school for the year.
> 
> As always Sunday's are for Disney. Today's question...
> 
> When at Disney do you have any traditions that you do every trip?
> 
> My answer: I don't really have any specific traditions but I always get one of those decorated candy apples. I'll cut it up and eat it over a couple days since it's too much to eat in one sitting.



I'm glad to see Sundays are for Disney is still alive and well on the Disboards. 

We haven't gone to WDW to have any true traditions, but a couple of things we always do are:

- Since I'm always the first one up, I always take everyone's refillable Disney mugs and fill them with hot chocolate before waking everyone up. 

- I try to stay late at MK at least once per trip to enjoy short lines, low crowds and just the quiet ambiance of the park.


----------



## JClimacus

rteetz said:


> Hello everyone! Hope you had a great week! I am finally done with school for the year.
> 
> As always Sunday's are for Disney. Today's question...
> 
> When at Disney do you have any traditions that you do every trip?
> 
> My answer: I don't really have any specific traditions but I always get one of those decorated candy apples. I'll cut it up and eat it over a couple days since it's too much to eat in one sitting.



My only trips to Disney are for the races and we always do the same thing after the Marathon: Spend the afternoon at MK, dinner feast at the Liberty Tree Tavern, then the evening show. For some reason MK seems appropriate post-Marathon...


----------



## cavepig

No traditions here, although for many many many years EPCOT was our first park when we got in, but broke that with AK first right after we flew in this past trip.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Every time I go to Epcot I/we start the day by heading back to les Halles. I always get a Palmier (the first time, additional trips and I usually mix it up).

Other than that I wouldn't say I've been to the parks enough the establish any traditions. Marathon Weekend is now a tradition but until this year we'd only been going to one or two parks a year.


----------



## DopeyBadger

lhermiston said:


> Lakefront Marathon in October.



As in the Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon???  I'll be there!  So will @pixarmom


----------



## pixarmom

DopeyBadger said:


> As in the Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon???  I'll be there!  So will @pixarmom



How did you know I registered this morning?  Wow!!!


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> As in the Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon???  I'll be there!  So will @pixarmom



That's the one! I have family up there, so I have a place to crash and I've heard it's a pretty easy course. I was going to check and see if you were planning on doing it.


----------



## DopeyBadger

pixarmom said:


> How did you know I registered this morning?  Wow!!!





Now that we got the hard part done (registering), what's the goal?



lhermiston said:


> That's the one! I have family up there, so I have a place to crash and I've heard it's a pretty easy course. I was going to check and see if you were planning on doing it.



It's a well done marathon.  High school for the start (so real bathrooms in addition to porta), weather is much more likely in the optimal range than not based on years of data, course is a net downhill but doesn't beat your legs up because it's gradual, and about 2000 other runners so enough to have Pac-Mans but not too much to have to weave.  Only negatives are a hill climb around mile 21 (not when I'd like to be doing that) and it has spectators but not like a major marathon.  Hoping to break 3 hours and qualify for Boston this year.


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> Now that we got the hard part done (registering), what's the goal?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a well done marathon.  High school for the start (so real bathrooms in addition to porta), weather is much more likely in the optimal range than not based on years of data, course is a net downhill but doesn't beat your legs up because it's gradual, and about 2000 other runners so enough to have Pac-Mans but not too much to have to weave.  Only negatives are a hill climb around mile 21 (not when I'd like to be doing that) and it has spectators but not like a major marathon.  Hoping to break 3 hours and qualify for Boston this year.



Sounds good! I haven't signed up yet. I'll be waiting until mid-summer and seeing how my legs hold up to more miles, but I'll be on the look out for you if I make it up there.


----------



## opusone

pixarmom said:


> How did you know I registered this morning?  Wow!!!





lhermiston said:


> I was going to check and see if you were planning on doing it.



I'm registered to start out with you all; however, I will make a left turn somewhere around mile 11 to finish the half marathon and drink all the beer before you marathoners get to the finish!


----------



## mawatcha

rteetz said:


> As always Sunday's are for Disney. Today's question...
> 
> When at Disney do you have any traditions that you do every trip?



Congrats on finishing school for the summer @rteetz!

My WDW tradition is breakfast at Kona Cafe. On more recent trips, it's how I have started the morning on the first full park day. It's great to get an early reservation and then ride the monorail to MK, and enjoy the park near opening time. I tend to also have an early fastpass for Peter Pan's Flight as my first park ride. 

Does anyone know when RunDisney releases their training plans on the website? Thanks!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I think we go to Disney too much to have a tradition every trip.  #firstworldproblem


----------



## Simba's Girl

We don't have any more traditions...we used to get ice cream for dinner the first night at Ghiradelli but somehow that stopped. Probably because we've been too many times...agreed with the above #firstworldproblems


----------



## DopeyBadger

lhermiston said:


> Sounds good! I haven't signed up yet. I'll be waiting until mid-summer and seeing how my legs hold up to more miles, but I'll be on the look out for you if I make it up there.



Another beauty of this race: race registration fees never go up the closer to race day.  It's always $80 for a well run marathon.  Let me know if you want any help setting up a training plan.



opusone said:


> I'm registered to start out with you all; however, I will make a left turn somewhere around mile 11 to finish the half marathon and drink all the beer before you marathoners get to the finish!



How exciting!  I'm guessing as a last long training run for the Milwaukee Half Marathon 2 weeks later?  Sounds like I'll have to get my spectating party to drink all the beer before you make it to 11 miles then!


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> Another beauty of this race: race registration fees never go up the closer to race day.  It's always $80 for a well run marathon.  Let me know if you want any help setting up a training plan.
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting!  I'm guessing as a last long training run for the Milwaukee Half Marathon 2 weeks later?  Sounds like I'll have to get my spectating party to drink all the beer before you make it to 11 miles then!



Thanks for the offer! I'll let you know.


----------



## opusone

DopeyBadger said:


> How exciting!  I'm guessing as a last long training run for the Milwaukee Half Marathon 2 weeks later?  Sounds like I'll have to get my spectating party to drink all the beer before you make it to 11 miles then!



Okay, I'm officially an idiot.  I completely thought we were talking about the Milwaukee Marathon weekend, but now that I reread, I have no idea what I was thinking.  Anyway, I guess I will just see you two weeks later in Milwaukee.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> When at Disney do you have any traditions that you do every trip?



Victoria & Albert's


----------



## michigandergirl

We like to get ice cream everyday on vacation, that's our only tradition! Ample Hills got a ton of my money last month.


----------



## DopeyBadger

opusone said:


> Okay, I'm officially an idiot.  I completely thought we were talking about the Milwaukee Marathon weekend, but now that I reread, I have no idea what I was thinking.  Anyway, I guess I will just see you two weeks later in Milwaukee.



Ahh that makes sense.  Well I guess the roles are reversed then, as I'll finish my 10k with @roxymama and make sure we (well excluding me) drink all the beer before you finish!


----------



## opusone

DopeyBadger said:


> Ahh that makes sense.  Well I guess the roles are reversed then, as I'll finish my 10k with @roxymama and make sure we (well excluding me) drink all the beer before you finish!



...or you two can stock up on some beer for me!!


----------



## PrincessMickey

cavepig said:


> I'm going to sew my tank and skort so I was just thinking that same thought, sew it this summer so I can actually test it out when it's not cold, then add embellishments/paint later.



Do you use a pattern for the skort? I would like to get a sparkle skirt but can't justify the cost right now so I was thinking I might try to sew something up.


----------



## cavepig

PrincessMickey said:


> Do you use a pattern for the skort? I would like to get a sparkle skirt but can't justify the cost right now so I was thinking I might try to sew something up.


Yes, I have a pattern (Kwik Sew K4113).  I just wore 2 that I sewed for the 5k & half Darkside races. The pattern included the shorts & skirt so just one waist band. But you could also just do the skirt part, it had a few styles to pick from.  I added pockets to the shorts (like how my skirt sports skorts do pockets, nothing fancy).  It was actually pretty simple (& I'm no seamstress for sure), the trick was getting the shorts the length and tightness I needed as the pattern had the shorts shorter than I like.  Go for it, it's fun.


----------



## whaler8

rteetz said:


> Hello everyone! Hope you had a great week! I am finally done with school for the year.
> 
> As always Sunday's are for Disney. Today's question...
> 
> When at Disney do you have any traditions that you do every trip?
> 
> My answer: I don't really have any specific traditions but I always get one of those decorated candy apples. I'll cut it up and eat it over a couple days since it's too much to eat in one sitting.



I'm a day late due to a busy Mother's Day, on that note Happy Mother's Day (late) to those on the DIS boards! Congrats @rteetz on finishing up your first year balancing school and life is not easy. As traditions go we don't really have any however we have been doing Hoop Dee Doo Revue just about every trip so I think it IS becoming a tradition, we've already decided we are doing it again in January for Marathon weekend. Have a great week everyone!


----------



## baxter24

rteetz said:


> When at Disney do you have any traditions that you do every trip?



Our new tradition has been to try one new thing each time. It could be a new place to eat, attraction, activity, or even as simple as a new snack.


----------



## Chaitali

I don't think we have any specific thing that we have to do each time... we do have a tradition of buying at least 1 blind box vinylmation to open when we get home.  And like baxter24 said, we try to do something new on each trip.


----------



## hauntedcity

rteetz said:


> As always Sunday's are for Disney. Today's question...
> 
> When at Disney do you have any traditions that you do every trip?



We mix it up!
If we are able to make it to Jiko after the longest race of the weekend, that's what we do.
BUT! If the Colts are in the playoffs during Marathon Weekend, and we're staying at OKW or SSR, we put in a delivery for Sassagoula Pizza delivery and watch the game in our room. It's a pretty big step down from Jiko, but we love this tradition!


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> When at Disney do you have any traditions that you do every trip?


Hmm... I can't think of anything that we do _every_ trip because sometimes we do one-park day trips. If we go to MK, the Peoplemover is always a must-do. We have a tradition of doing silly things for the picture on Dinosaur. We play "I squish you!" on Big Thunder (where we make no attempt to say put on the sharp turns and let ourselves slide across the seat into each other. This was a lot more fun when my son was smaller - it's getting less enchanting now that he's heavier than I lol!) If we're in WS in EP, my son MUST visit the store in Japan and buy his favorite candy. And I always put my hands in the air when we make the jump to hyperspace in Star Tours!


----------



## DVCFan1994

rteetz said:


> Hello everyone! Hope you had a great week! I am finally done with school for the year.
> 
> As always Sunday's are for Disney. Today's question...
> 
> When at Disney do you have any traditions that you do every trip?



California Grill is our every trip tradition. On a race trip it is after the last race, otherwise its often the last night.


----------



## Dis5150

We eat at Whispering Canyon Café every trip. Everyone loves it and it's lots of fun.


----------



## FelisLachesis

hauntedcity said:


> We mix it up!
> If we are able to make it to Jiko after the longest race of the weekend, that's what we do.
> BUT! If the Colts are in the playoffs during Marathon Weekend, and we're staying at OKW or SSR, we put in a delivery for Sassagoula Pizza delivery and watch the game in our room. It's a pretty big step down from Jiko, but we love this tradition!



I forgot Marathon Weekend is during both the NFL and college football playoffs. I'm a Buckeye, and both my girl and I both follow The Colts. She's an Indy native and I'm a Baltimore transplant (don't ask why I still like The Colts after what happened back in 84).

I might be figuring out how to watch this from my phone (ack!)

But to answer the Sunday question. My tradition, started last trip, is to walk from POR to POFQ to get some beignets.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Obviously a relatively new tradition but we eat at BOG for lunch: turkey sandwiches and Master's cupcakes!!


----------



## IamTrike

For Race trips our tradition is the last night is usually "big meal night"  Most years we do Ohana, although we tried Whispering canyon this year.   Every wears/brings all their medals from the weekend and we get a picture from above the table with each persons plate covered in their medals.

On Non race trips our non-food tradition is that DS and I always ride everest.  Usually that means making it to AK at an EMH morning and running to Everest to ride it a couple times before it get crowded.


----------



## princessbride6205

DVCFan1994 said:


> California Grill is our every trip tradition. On a race trip it is after the last race, otherwise its often the last night.


We do this too! Cali Grill dinner after the big race.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Hmm we are relatively new WDW vacationers, but one thing that has become a tradition with our kids is "Mickey" leaves a little Disney present for the kids each night.  It's fun to see how excited they are about it, and a great way to start each day in the parks!


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> When at Disney do you have any traditions that you do every trip?


My family really likes Cape May Cafe so when I travel with them we always end up eating there at least once.


----------



## bananabean

I haven't run since GSC and I decided it was time to kick back into gear.  Ran 3 miles yesterday and OMG I think I'm going to die.  48.6 seems impossible at this point!


----------



## jmasgat

bananabean said:


> I haven't run since GSC and I decided it was time to kick back into gear.  Ran 3 miles yesterday and OMG I think I'm going to die.  48.6 seems impossible at this point!



Repeat after me......"This is why we train".....meaning, you aren't racing tomorrow.  You are training, and you will get your running fitness back. Work your way back smartly.  You have plenty of time to be ready for January.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

bananabean said:


> I haven't run since GSC and I decided it was time to kick back into gear.  Ran 3 miles yesterday and OMG I think I'm going to die.  48.6 seems impossible at this point!



At least you can train!  I'm not even allowed to put weight on my foot for another 1.5 weeks!  I can't think of running until July!  (Nor am I allowed to take a real shower next Monday - I'm not a fan of sponge baths!). 

(excuse the girl who is wallowing in being helpless as she doesn't like it)


----------



## princessbride6205

Dis_Yoda said:


> At least you can train!  I'm not even allowed to put weight on my foot for another 1.5 weeks!  I can't think of running until July!  (Nor am I allowed to take a real shower next Monday - I'm not a fan of sponge baths!).
> 
> (excuse the girl who is wallowing in being helpless as she doesn't like it)


Been there! I broke my elbow and needed surgery while training for Star Wars Light Side, and then, broke my big toe during training for the Dark Side. I finished both but they certainly weren't great. You'll be back out there with plenty of time to start training!


----------



## bananabean

jmasgat said:


> Repeat after me......"This is why we train".....meaning, you aren't racing tomorrow.  You are training, and you will get your running fitness back. Work your way back smartly.  You have plenty of time to be ready for January.



But I don't wanna train!  I just want to sleep! 



Dis_Yoda said:


> At least you can train!  I'm not even allowed to put weight on my foot for another 1.5 weeks!  I can't think of running until July!  (Nor am I allowed to take a real shower next Monday - I'm not a fan of sponge baths!).
> 
> (excuse the girl who is wallowing in being helpless as she doesn't like it)



So sorry to hear that, @Dis_Yoda! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## cavepig

Southwest opened flights through Jan. 7 if anyone is interested in them.  Got my going out flight booked at least.


----------



## Anisum

cavepig said:


> Southwest opened flights through Jan. 7 if anyone is interested in them.  Got my going out flight booked at least.


I need at least the 8th or the 9th for coming home. I'm very tempted to book outgoing though.


----------



## PrincessMickey

cavepig said:


> Yes, I have a pattern (Kwik Sew K4113).  I just wore 2 that I sewed for the 5k & half Darkside races. The pattern included the shorts & skirt so just one waist band. But you could also just do the skirt part, it had a few styles to pick from.  I added pockets to the shorts (like how my skirt sports skorts do pockets, nothing fancy).  It was actually pretty simple (& I'm no seamstress for sure), the trick was getting the shorts the length and tightness I needed as the pattern had the shorts shorter than I like.  Go for it, it's fun.



Thanks!! I think I will try it!

We don't go enough to have traditions. This will be the first trip to the world in 9 years, 3 since the land.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Anisum said:


> I need at least the 8th or the 9th for coming home. I'm very tempted to book outgoing though.



I booked my flight to Disney this morning!

Tip for Southwest: keep checking your fare, even after booking, to see if the price goes down. Southwest doesn't have change fees, other than the price difference of the fares. If the fare goes down, call to get the new price. They won't give you a refund on "Wanna Get Away" fares, but they'll give you a credit good for a future booking... like your trip home


----------



## cavepig

My brother just pointed out we have to go to EPCOT on Saturday to spectate the end of the half, I'm like super excited for that as it hadn't even dawned on me.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Quick question for you marathoners:  One thing that has always attracted me to this race is the opportunity to ride Everest (my fave ride!) during the race.  As the realty of running a marathon gets closer though, I'm wondering if that's something that I will be able to do physically.  Have you guys stopped to ride Everest during the marathon, and if you so how hard was it to get back into the running groove?  Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Quick question for you marathoners:  One thing that has always attracted me to this race is the opportunity to ride Everest (my fave ride!) during the race.  As the realty of running a marathon gets closer though, I'm wondering if that's something that I will be able to do physically.  Have you guys stopped to ride Everest during the marathon, and if you so how hard was it to get back into the running groove?  Thanks!


This year was my first marathon. I asked myself the same question several times before the race. I decided I'll make the decision based on how I feel at that point. I got into AK at right about 9AM which is park opening. There was a long line already but I overheard someone mention single rider. I jumped in that line and was on in about 5ish minutes. I rode with a fellow solo runner who I struck a convo with. Getting off I still felt in my running groove even with stopping. I don't regret it at all.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Quick question for you marathoners:  One thing that has always attracted me to this race is the opportunity to ride Everest (my fave ride!) during the race.  As the realty of running a marathon gets closer though, I'm wondering if that's something that I will be able to do physically.  Have you guys stopped to ride Everest during the marathon, and if you so how hard was it to get back into the running groove?  Thanks!


I had a similar experience to @rteetz. I waited to decide once I got to that point but I made a fastpass just in case. I came up to the ride 1 minute before my fastpass time and decided it was fate telling me to go for it. I am so glad I did and I don't feel like it messed with my running groove at all. It actually gave me a nice adrenaline boost.


----------



## hauntedcity

FelisLachesis said:


> I booked my flight to Disney this morning!
> 
> Tip for Southwest: keep checking your fare, even after booking, to see if the price goes down. Southwest doesn't have change fees, other than the price difference of the fares. If the fare goes down, call to get the new price. They won't give you a refund on "Wanna Get Away" fares, but they'll give you a credit good for a future booking... like your trip home



A HUGE THANKS to this board for letting me know that Southwest flights were available!  

The flight prices for Jan 3 were bouncing up and down throughout the day.  I was able to nab 3 tickets using our reward points at a lower price, but then unfortunately, it shot up over $30 for the remaining ticket for which I had to pay cash.  

Fingers crossed that the prices will dip back down at some point -- you never know with Southwest!  It would be great to have a little system credit available when flights are available on our return date.


----------



## Barca33Runner

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Quick question for you marathoners:  One thing that has always attracted me to this race is the opportunity to ride Everest (my fave ride!) during the race.  As the realty of running a marathon gets closer though, I'm wondering if that's something that I will be able to do physically.  Have you guys stopped to ride Everest during the marathon, and if you so how hard was it to get back into the running groove?  Thanks!



It may also be relevant what corral you're in and how long you're willing to wait. I was in G the last couple years and passed before 8:30 while running a 2:30 first 13.1 (so not exactly quickly). I'm not willing to wait 30+ minutes before the ride opens. I've started making FP+ for RnRR and ToT because they are in a more reasonable timeframe for the race for me. I skipped them this year because I wasn't feeling great and they are a little off-course, but they might be a better option depending on your corral and desired pace.


----------



## Jaxasaurous

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Quick question for you marathoners:  One thing that has always attracted me to this race is the opportunity to ride Everest (my fave ride!) during the race.  As the realty of running a marathon gets closer though, I'm wondering if that's something that I will be able to do physically.  Have you guys stopped to ride Everest during the marathon, and if you so how hard was it to get back into the running groove?  Thanks!


This past marathon was my first marathon and I ran it with my brother and sister. We started in corral E and stopped at every picture stop, so it took us awhile to get to Everest. When we got to Everest it was maybe 5 minutes before the ride/park opened so we jumped in the line. I think we were the 2nd train of the morning It was not hard at all after to get back into our running groove after riding it. Riding Everest on my first marathon with my brother and sister is something I will never forget. 
I don't know if I would ride it again if the timing happened like that. We were well ahead of the balloon ladies but it took us 6.5 hours to finish the race, but I did have an experience that very few people get and I wouldn't change how we ran the race


----------



## DVCFan1994

Barca33Runner said:


> It may also be relevant what corral you're in and how long you're willing to wait. I was in G the last couple years and passed before 8:30 while running a 2:30 first 13.1 (so not exactly quickly). I'm not willing to wait 30+ minutes before the ride opens. I've started making FP+ for RnRR and ToT because they are in a more reasonable timeframe for the race for me. I skipped them this year because I wasn't feeling great and they are a little off-course, but they might be a better option depending on your corral and desired pace.



I was hoping to ride Everest, but this is making me wonder, I am hoping for a G or H corral and would likely be around a 2:20 - 2:30 half pace, for some reason it didn't occur to me it wouldn't be open.  At about what mileage are Everest and RnR?  How far off course is RnR?  

And now for my most important goal - cross the finish with a Margarita in hand -- what time do those stands open?


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

DVCFan1994 said:


> I am hoping for a G or H corral and would likely be around a 2:20 - 2:30 half pace, for some reason it didn't occur to me it wouldn't be open.


I got there about 20 minutes after 9. I started in J and took it slow so it might not be opened by the time you get there. 




DVCFan1994 said:


> At about what mileage are Everest and RnR? How far off course is RnR?


I'm not sure about RnR but Everest was right after the 13.1 flag.


----------



## Barca33Runner

DVCFan1994 said:


> I was hoping to ride Everest, but this is making me wonder, I am hoping for a G or H corral and would likely be around a 2:20 - 2:30 half pace, for some reason it didn't occur to me it wouldn't be open.  At about what mileage are Everest and RnR?  How far off course is RnR?
> 
> And now for my most important goal - cross the finish with a Margarita in hand -- what time do those stands open?



RnR is not far off course. I don't know the names of everything, but I believe it is just the right hand turn down into the cove where it is located as a deviation from the course. HS is at about mile 22-23 range, very late in the course. One of the reasons I skipped my FP was that I was just in the mood to get finished at that point.


----------



## FelisLachesis

hauntedcity said:


> A HUGE THANKS to this board for letting me know that Southwest flights were available!
> 
> The flight prices for Jan 3 were bouncing up and down throughout the day.  I was able to nab 3 tickets using our reward points at a lower price, but then unfortunately, it shot up over $30 for the remaining ticket for which I had to pay cash.
> 
> Fingers crossed that the prices will dip back down at some point -- you never know with Southwest!  It would be great to have a little system credit available when flights are available on our return date.



I'm coming in on the 2nd, and booked as soon as I woke up yesterday. I was checking the flight I booked throughout the day, and the price had already gone up a bit, as well!

From Southwest's website:

We are currently accepting air reservations through January 7, 2018. On June 22, 2017 we will open our schedule for sale through
March 7, 2018. This date is subject to change! Please check back frequently.

https://www.southwest.com/air/flight-schedules/index.html

So June 22 is our target date to book our flights home if we're not leaving until at least the day after the marathon.

I don't know what time they release them.  Sometime after 3:00 am but before 8:30 (Edit: Eastern Time)


----------



## rteetz

DVCFan1994 said:


> I was hoping to ride Everest, but this is making me wonder, I am hoping for a G or H corral and would likely be around a 2:20 - 2:30 half pace, for some reason it didn't occur to me it wouldn't be open.  At about what mileage are Everest and RnR?  How far off course is RnR?
> 
> And now for my most important goal - cross the finish with a Margarita in hand -- what time do those stands open?


You enter DHS right at mile 23, RnR is right when you enter to the right. I believe @FFigawi did this this year.


----------



## PrincessV

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Quick question for you marathoners:  One thing that has always attracted me to this race is the opportunity to ride Everest (my fave ride!) during the race.  As the realty of running a marathon gets closer though, I'm wondering if that's something that I will be able to do physically.  Have you guys stopped to ride Everest during the marathon, and if you so how hard was it to get back into the running groove?  Thanks!


I, too, figured I'd decide when I got there... year 1, I was fighting a migraine at that point of the race and said, "no way"; year 2, (this year) it was so bitterly cold, choosing not to be hurled through the cold air at 65mph was also an easy, "nope" lol! So I'm currently 0 for 2, but will assess again when I get there next year.


----------



## GollyGadget

Thanks for the heads up on flights! Now I have to get my husband to decide exactly what he wants to do. 

Is it really slow to ride rnr or tot without a fast pass? We're not planning on going to a park that day so I'd have to wait in line. I'm thinking I'll probably just be ready to finish at that point but would like to know my options.


----------



## FFigawi

DVCFan1994 said:


> I was hoping to ride Everest, but this is making me wonder, I am hoping for a G or H corral and would likely be around a 2:20 - 2:30 half pace, for some reason it didn't occur to me it wouldn't be open.  At about what mileage are Everest and RnR?  How far off course is RnR?
> 
> And now for my most important goal - cross the finish with a Margarita in hand -- what time do those stands open?





rteetz said:


> You enter DHS right at mile 23, RnR is right when you enter to the right. I believe @FFigawi did this this year.



I rode both RnR and ToT this year. The course, assuming it doesn't change any, runs right past ToT. You don't have to go out of your way at all to ride it. RnR is a bit more work since you have to run over to the entrance when the course turns left to head towards the rest of DHS. From stepping off the course at ToT to rejoining after RnR was about 45 minutes. People were gracious enough to let us zip to the front of the singles line at RnR, but ToT had long lines because one side had been down.

As for the bars, the one in AK near Everest opened around 8. We were the first ones to buy a beer from them. The ones in Epcot usually open at 10 or 11, I think. We stopped at Germany for a finish line beer.


----------



## DOOM1001

The only time I ran past Everest where I saw it open was in my first marathon in 2013 where I started in the second to last corral.If I remember correctly I ran past it around 8:50 but there were allowing runners to ride it,as it was my first full and the highs that day were going to hit the mid 80's I had no idea if I was going to struggle in the second half and the main goal that day was to never see the balloon ladies so I looked at it like even taking 5-10 minutes to ride Everest as risky.At the end of the day I regret not riding it as I was never in any risk of being swept and since that 2013 race I've run the full every year and every year I'm running past a closed Everest around 8:20-8:30 and I'm not going to wait 20-30 minutes to ride it,I tell myself every year to start in the last corral to ride it and have a different race experience,this year I might do it.With the revised course at DHS due to construction you definitely run closer to RnRc and ToT but with those rides having pre-shows and with the park already open to guests I know it won't be as quick as Everest where its basically right on the course and especially if you get on near opening time you might be able to get on almost immediately.Has anyone heard of any runners getting on Frozen Ever after half a mile from the finish line?


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Oh gosh I didn't realize that riding RnR or ToT were even possibilities!  Hmm interesting!  It sounds like Everest or any of the rides can't be planned with any certainty, because of timing.  I guess we will take the same approach and wait and see how everything lines up!  Thanks for the responses, guys!


----------



## rteetz

Hope everyone had a great week! I'll be in WDW in just 10 days! 

As always Sunday's are for Disney! Today's Disney related question...

What is one thing you've never done at WDW? 

My answer: I have never been to Tom Sawyer Island at the Magic Kingdom. I hope to change that soon as I really want to check it out at least once.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Hmm one thing I've never done at WDW is stay at a deluxe resort!  We really enjoyed when we stayed at Art of Animation a couple of years ago, but with our 3 kids getting bigger it has been nice the past couple of trips to spread out in an off-site condo.  I would hate to pay deluxe prices and then feel cramped with 5 of us in a room on our vacation.  But I'm determined to stay in one someday- it may just be a couples trip?

Have a great time at WDW @rteez


----------



## FFigawi

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Oh gosh I didn't realize that riding RnR or ToT were even possibilities!  Hmm interesting!  It sounds like Everest or any of the rides can't be planned with any certainty, because of timing.  I guess we will take the same approach and wait and see how everything lines up!  Thanks for the responses, guys!



If you know about what pace you'll run and roughly what corral you'll be in, it's fairly easy to predict when you'll be at any given part of the course. As I recall, @DopeyBadger even had a spreadsheet which he used to predict for people their location at TTC, AK, and other places for spectators. If he still has it, you might be able to persuade him to add rides to the list of locations. 



rteetz said:


> What is one thing you've never done at WDW?



I never got to do the sketching at the Animation Academy before it closed.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> I never got to do the sketching at the Animation Academy before it closed.


They still do a smaller version at Art of Animation. It was one of my favorite things before it closed.


----------



## courtneybeth

Marathon training academy started today and over the next five months I'll be preparing to run the Long Beach (Ca) full marathon the first weekend of October. this will be my first marathon!

It's a weird feeling to realize that you're the slowest runner in your running class. The coach is unsure what to do with pace groups since the next fastest runner is 1-2 mins ahead of me. Buuut, I recognize this as an opportunity to push myself and get faster and stronger. I am outside of my comfort zone and am interested to see my progress through October. And again at Dopey 2018.


----------



## FelisLachesis

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Hmm one thing I've never done at WDW is stay at a deluxe resort!



You stole my answer! 

For me, I'll say eating at a signature restaurant. My last trip, I booked ADRs around my kids, and their pallets are rather simple, so I didn't want to spend good money on places they wouldn't appreciate.

This upcoming trip, the kids aren't coming, so I'm looking at the more adventurous and finer places to eat.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> As always Sunday's are for Disney! Today's Disney related question...
> 
> What is one thing you've never done at WDW?



I've done most things they offered over the years - some of the new restaurant at Disney Springs (D-Luxe Burger, The next Mexican place)  I haven't been to yet and attraction wise - I'm missing Rivers of Light, Happily Ever After and Playhouse Disney Live.  Not too bad!


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> As always Sunday's are for Disney! Today's Disney related question...
> 
> What is one thing you've never done at WDW?



Never done Kali Rapids!  Don't get the point of walking around in wet clothes and sneakers?


----------



## Andie16

I have never done a Disney tour. I'm very interested in some of the Animal Kingdom / AKL options, but they are probably not in the cards for this trip. 

I have also never eaten at Le Cellier - I would like to check it out at some point since I am Canadian. 

Also, I have not been to either of the water parks.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I have also never done Kali Rapids, but not because I mind water rides, it's just always been "closed". I've also never seen Hall of Presidents.


courtneybeth said:


> I am outside of my comfort zone


Good for you!! Stick with it, and you will see so much growth!


----------



## FelisLachesis

Andie16 said:


> I have also never eaten at Le Cellier - I would like to check it out at some point since I am Canadian



I've always wondered what international visitors to World Showcase thought of their home nation's pavilion.


----------



## DopeyBadger

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Oh gosh I didn't realize that riding RnR or ToT were even possibilities!  Hmm interesting!  It sounds like Everest or any of the rides can't be planned with any certainty, because of timing.  I guess we will take the same approach and wait and see how everything lines up!  Thanks for the responses, guys!





FFigawi said:


> If you know about what pace you'll run and roughly what corral you'll be in, it's fairly easy to predict when you'll be at any given part of the course. As I recall, @DopeyBadger even had a spreadsheet which he used to predict for people their location at TTC, AK, and other places for spectators. If he still has it, you might be able to persuade him to add rides to the list of locations.



So I've attached the DIS'ers PDF from this past year which would give you a good representation of expectations.  Those that are at Everest after 9am are highlighted in pink (not many as you can see) and those at TOT/RnR after 9am (guess as to DHS opening time) are highlighted in green.  These cover a wide range of corrals and expected paces within those corrals.  Hope this helps determine the "is it possible for me?"  Sorry it's tiny!


----------



## lhermiston

I haven't done lots of stuff:
- Rockin Roller Coaster
- Country Bears Jamboree 
- Seven Dwarves Mine Train
- Test Track
- Mission to Mars

There are lots of restaurants I still want to check out, too. With each visit, we try to balance doing something new with returning to old favorites like Ohana and Columbia Harbor House. 

During our last trip I finally checked off IllumiNations, the Peoplemover and running an rD race. 

It's nice to always have something new to look forward to. By the time we go back, we'll get to do Pandora, Star Wars and Pixar lands and Happily Ever After for the first time.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I haven't done lots of stuff:
> - Rockin Roller Coaster
> - Country Bears Jamboree
> - Seven Dwarves Mine Train
> - Test Track
> - Mission to Mars
> 
> There are lots of restaurants I still want to check out, too. With each visit, we try to balance doing something new with returning to old favorites like Ohana and Columbia Harbor House.
> 
> During our last trip I finally checked off IllumiNations, the Peoplemover and running an rD race.
> 
> It's nice to always have something new to look forward to. By the time we go back, we'll get to do Pandora, Star Wars and Pixar lands and Happily Ever After for the first time.


Put Country Bears on the list! It's one of my favorites!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@DopeyBadger That chart is awesome!! Thanks!


----------



## FelisLachesis

DopeyBadger said:


> So I've attached the DIS'ers PDF from this past year which would give you a good representation of expectations.  Those that are at Everest after 9am are highlighted in pink (not many as you can see) and those at TOT/RnR after 9am (guess as to DHS opening time) are highlighted in green.  These cover a wide range of corrals and expected paces within those corrals.  Hope this helps determine the "is it possible for me?"  Sorry it's tiny!



Holy information overload!  And I spend a lot of time at work staring at spreadsheets!

Completely unrelated question that just sprung into my head:  Will the Express Bus service (the one from park to park) be running during the marathon?


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> Holy information overload!  And I spend a lot of time at work staring at spreadsheets!
> 
> Completely unrelated question that just sprung into my head:  Will the Express Bus service (the one from park to park) be running during the marathon?


No express bus did not run during the marathon.


----------



## Simba's Girl

@rteetz Same

Also:
FEA it opened a few months after our last trip. I'm going to do it this upcoming trip but not expecting much.
ROL


----------



## JClimacus

Has anyone transferred a race registration? My son is signed up for the full but wants to switch to the half. The runDisney site says you can do it:

Registrations may be transferred within the same race weekend, to a different race distance, as long as the desired race distance is not sold out. The Guest must first register for the new event for the transfer to be valid; any difference in registration price the for a lesser distance (if any) will then be refunded, less a $45 transfer processing fee.
I'm worried that if I go ahead and register him for the half, the result will be that he's registered for both the half and full and that will be that.


----------



## rteetz

JClimacus said:


> Has anyone transferred a race registration? My son is signed up for the full but wants to switch to the half. The runDisney site says you can do it:
> 
> Registrations may be transferred within the same race weekend, to a different race distance, as long as the desired race distance is not sold out. The Guest must first register for the new event for the transfer to be valid; any difference in registration price the for a lesser distance (if any) will then be refunded, less a $45 transfer processing fee.
> I'm worried that if I go ahead and register him for the half, the result will be that he's registered for both the half and full and that will be that.


Paging @Ariel484


----------



## JClimacus

rteetz said:


> Paging @Ariel484



Yeah, I see from a search there was discussion of this last month. I wonder how it worked out.


----------



## camaker

JClimacus said:


> Yeah, I see from a search there was discussion of this last month. I wonder how it worked out.



Several folks on here have successfully changed registrations. The only thing that has seemed to vary is how long it takes the refund (minus service charge) to come through. I don't remember ever hearing of anyone going through the process and getting stuck with two registrations.


----------



## Ariel484

JClimacus said:


> Yeah, I see from a search there was discussion of this last month. I wonder how it worked out.


@pixarmom just did this too I think.

Yes, he will be signed up for both - it's definitely unsettling. Before you do anything, check the PDF on their website to make sure that transferring from the marathon to half is an option. So far I've only heard of people "transferring up" (i.e. I went from Goofy to Dopey).

Essentially he signs up for the half, emails them the PDF with the transfer info, and then the original form of payment gets refunded the marathon fee minus the $45 transfer fee. I remember being surprised at how quickly my refund came through.


----------



## JClimacus

Ariel484 said:


> @pixarmom just did this too I think.
> 
> Yes, he will be signed up for both - it's definitely unsettling. Before you do anything, check the PDF on their website to make sure that transferring from the marathon to half is an option. So far I've only heard of people "transferring up" (i.e. I went from Goofy to Dopey).
> 
> Essentially he signs up for the half, emails them the PDF with the transfer info, and then the original form of payment gets refunded the marathon fee minus the $45 transfer fee. I remember being surprised at how quickly my refund came through.


 
By the PDF, do you mean something other than what's under the Registration tab on the website? That's this:


Registrations may be transferred within the same race weekend, to a different race distance, as long as the desired race distance is not sold out. The Guest must first register for the new event for the transfer to be valid; any difference in registration price the for a lesser distance (if any) will then be refunded, less a $45 transfer processing fee.


----------



## Barca33Runner

There are so many things I haven't done that I probably can't name them all. There's also probably a bunch of stuff I don't even know I'm missing out on. I know I've missed a few attractions but nothing that I'm too worried about doing in the future. There are a few restaurants I really would like to try and I think staying at some different resorts in the future will be nice. One of the great things about Disney is knowing that as much as I've done there are new things to experience every time.


----------



## JClimacus

I just put in a half registration and then sent an email to runDisney requesting a refund for the full. I'll let everyone knows what happens...


----------



## Sailormoon2

Off the running topic!!

Has anyone stayed at CBR for a race weekend, and can speak to the bus situation? Custom's House or regular stops? Is it just one bus that will do a full circuit of the whole property? It will likely be our resort and my first time. TIA.


----------



## rteetz

Sailormoon2 said:


> Off the running topic!!
> 
> Has anyone stayed at CBR for a race weekend, and can speak to the bus situation? Custom's House or regular stops? Is it just one bus that will do a full circuit of the whole property? It will likely be our resort and my first time. TIA.


Well CBR is under major construction as they expand and build a DVC tower. It has a bus system like POR or SSR in that your bus make sure multiple stops throughout the resort.


----------



## Ariel484

JClimacus said:


> By the PDF, do you mean something other than what's under the Registration tab on the website? That's this:
> 
> 
> Registrations may be transferred within the same race weekend, to a different race distance, as long as the desired race distance is not sold out. The Guest must first register for the new event for the transfer to be valid; any difference in registration price the for a lesser distance (if any) will then be refunded, less a $45 transfer processing fee.


Yeah, some form they they have you fill out with the new and old registration ID, what kind of transfer you're requesting, etc. they'll probably email it to you.


----------



## Sonyamalexander

rteetz said:


> What is one thing you've never done at WDW?



I've never stayed at the Grand Floridian!


----------



## Baloo in MI

I have never done any of the tours that are offered.  I would really love to do a behind the scenes tour.  It would have to be in a year I am not forking over Dopey Registration Fees though!


----------



## GollyGadget

I'm not a WDW regular and there's a lot I haven't done. I haven't stayed at most of the hotels or eaten at most of the restaurants.

One thing I haven't done that I'm looking forward to checking off is running a marathon through WDW!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

DopeyBadger said:


> So I've attached the DIS'ers PDF from this past year which would give you a good representation of expectations.  Those that are at Everest after 9am are highlighted in pink (not many as you can see) and those at TOT/RnR after 9am (guess as to DHS opening time) are highlighted in green.  These cover a wide range of corrals and expected paces within those corrals.  Hope this helps determine the "is it possible for me?"  Sorry it's tiny!



Awesome!!  Thanks so much @DopeyBadger


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Sailormoon2 said:


> Off the running topic!!
> 
> Has anyone stayed at CBR for a race weekend, and can speak to the bus situation? Custom's House or regular stops? Is it just one bus that will do a full circuit of the whole property? It will likely be our resort and my first time. TIA.


I stayed there for Dopey 2016 and do not recall any problems with the bus system. It will depend on which section you stay in; I was in Aruba, which was one of the last stops for pickup (bonus: first for drop off!), but I still made it to all four races with time to spare. And if I remember correctly, the bus circuit for the races ran counter to the parks circuit, but that may not always be the case. I think you'll be fine, especially if you head to the bus stop at the front end of the time window.


----------



## lhermiston

Baloo in MI said:


> I have never done any of the tours that are offered.  I would really love to do a behind the scenes tour.  It would have to be in a year I am not forking over Dopey Registration Fees though!



We did the Behind the Seeds tour (for Living with the Land) and it was pretty cool. Relatively inexpensive and a neat look at that attraction.


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> What is one thing you've never done at WDW?


DATW. I really want to do it but haven't had the chance because I've been too busy to dedicate an afternoon to World Showcase the two times I've been the appropriate age to partake.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> What is one thing you've never done at WDW?



There is quite a bit I haven't (and won't ever) done at WDW.  Big Thunder Mountain Railroad, Splash Mountain, 7DMT, to name a couple.  I am not a thrill rider.  The only exception to this was on my first ever trip to WDW when I got on Space Mountain.  Never again!


----------



## Andie16

Hello, can anyone share experiences with the kids races?  I am thinking about signing my 6 year old up to run the mile, but want to make sure that it would be a fun experience and not overly competitive.  Should I stick with the 200m where he is with his age group?


----------



## rteetz

Andie16 said:


> Hello, can anyone share experiences with the kids races?  I am thinking about signing my 6 year old up to run the mile, but want to make sure that it would be a fun experience and not overly competitive.  Should I stick with the 200m where he is with his age group?


My sister has done the mile twice. She was 10 and 11. I wouldn't say it's overly competitive, she has really enjoyed it.


----------



## FelisLachesis

camaker said:


> There is quite a bit I haven't (and won't ever) done at WDW.  Big Thunder Mountain Railroad, Splash Mountain, 7DMT, to name a couple.  I am not a thrill rider.  The only exception to this was on my first ever trip to WDW when I got on Space Mountain.  Never again!



You reminded me of a something that happened during my '91 trip to WDW: the party was 3 of my cousins (all siblings to each other), their mom (my aunt), my mom, my brother and me.

My aunt and my mom were avoiding the thrill rides like crazy. No BTMR, no Splash Mountain, even the teacups were too intimidating for them.

So us kids had to do something. We had already ridden Space Mountain earlier, courtesy The Space Mountain Run, so we know what's inside. We all queue up, convincing the parents to get in line, too. The fact that you can't see the ride outside or even in line helped.

My mom and my aunt hear the people screaming inside the ride, and get scared. My cousin quickly says "oh that's another ride in the building, that's the scary one. We're going on the slow one."

Somehow, when loading the ride, we got split, and the two parents got on, first, while us kids got stuck waiting for the next train. That worked out to our advantage.

When my parents got done with the ride, oh the look on their faces was priceless! It was utter shock and horror! Their knuckles were pure white from choking the handrail the entire time! Their hair turned into styles resembling The Bride of Frankenstein! I'm surprised any of us kids made it home


----------



## hauntedcity

DopeyBadger said:


> So I've attached the DIS'ers PDF from this past year which would give you a good representation of expectations.  Those that are at Everest after 9am are highlighted in pink (not many as you can see) and those at TOT/RnR after 9am (guess as to DHS opening time) are highlighted in green.  These cover a wide range of corrals and expected paces within those corrals.  Hope this helps determine the "is it possible for me?"  Sorry it's tiny!



A couple years ago, we reached Everest a little after it opened, and were able to ride. Last year, we were about 10-15 minutes too early.

So, in 2018... my goal is to GO SLOWER AND TAKE MORE PICTURES!


----------



## Andie16

rteetz said:


> My sister has done the mile twice. She was 10 and 11. I wouldn't say it's overly competitive, she has really enjoyed it.


Thanks!  Did it seem to be mostly older kids running?  My 6 year old is not particularly fast; I just thought he'd get more satisfaction out of running a "distance" race where he learns to pace himself. But he's still working on losing gracefully, so I don't want to put him in a position where he is the slowest by far unless they stagger the starts in such a way that no one really notices.


----------



## rteetz

Andie16 said:


> Thanks!  Did it seem to be mostly older kids running?  My 6 year old is not particularly fast; I just thought he'd get more satisfaction out of running a "distance" race where he learns to pace himself. But he's still working on losing gracefully, so I don't want to put him in a position where he is the slowest by far unless they stagger the starts in such a way that no one really notices.


It was a mix. I'd say probably more of the 8-11 ages ran but there were kids younger than that. No staggered starts everyone goes at once. Some kids just walk the whole thing. My sister had her show fall off this past year and ran with one shoe on while she carried the other one in her hand.


----------



## camaker

FelisLachesis said:


> You reminded me of a something that happened during my '91 trip to WDW: the party was 3 of my cousins (all siblings to each other), their mom (my aunt), my mom, my brother and me.
> 
> My aunt and my mom were avoiding the thrill rides like crazy. No BTMR, no Splash Mountain, even the teacups were too intimidating for them.
> 
> So us kids had to do something. We had already ridden Space Mountain earlier, courtesy The Space Mountain Run, so we know what's inside. We all queue up, convincing the parents to get in line, too. The fact that you can't see the ride outside or even in line helped.
> 
> My mom and my aunt hear the people screaming inside the ride, and get scared. My cousin quickly says "oh that's another ride in the building, that's the scary one. We're going on the slow one."
> 
> Somehow, when loading the ride, we got split, and the two parents got on, first, while us kids got stuck waiting for the next train. That worked out to our advantage.
> 
> When my parents got done with the ride, oh the look on their faces was priceless! It was utter shock and horror! Their knuckles were pure white from choking the handrail the entire time! Their hair turned into styles resembling The Bride of Frankenstein! I'm surprised any of us kids made it home



That.  Wasn't.  Cool.


----------



## FelisLachesis

camaker said:


> That.  Wasn't.  Cool.



It was worth it!


----------



## baxter24

Sunday's question: I have never done a behind the scenes tour and really want to. Right now, I think all of my kids too young for them nor would they find it as interesting as I would.


----------



## camaker

baxter24 said:


> Sunday's question: I have never done a behind the scenes tour and really want to. Right now, I think all of my kids too young for them nor would they find it as interesting as I would.



If you get a chance, check out the Yule Tour that they do at Christmas time.  The amount of time, effort, energy and preparation that goes into the Christmas decorations at the parks and resorts was fascinating.  I had no idea that Disney has a warehouse dedicated solely to Christmas decoration and a staff that only works on Christmas year round.  It's also a 2 year process to change existing decorations due to the logistics involved!  There's also a lot of Christmas history that I had never heard, too.  As a bonus, they gave us a pin specially designed for the tour afterwards.  Not sure if they are still running it over Marathon Weekend, but it might be worth looking into.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> What is one thing you've never done at WDW?


I've never stayed at POP. Other than a couple restaurants, that's it!



JClimacus said:


> Has anyone transferred a race registration? My son is signed up for the full but wants to switch to the half. The runDisney site says you can do it:
> 
> Registrations may be transferred within the same race weekend, to a different race distance, as long as the desired race distance is not sold out. The Guest must first register for the new event for the transfer to be valid; any difference in registration price the for a lesser distance (if any) will then be refunded, less a $45 transfer processing fee.
> I'm worried that if I go ahead and register him for the half, the result will be that he's registered for both the half and full and that will be that.


Yep, I've done it multiple times. They used to have a link from the registration page to the transfer form, but I don't see it; you'll need to contact rD to get it. But that's the process: register for the new race, complete and submit the transfer form, rD refunds the original race's registration, minus the transfer fee. It's very easy, and usually pretty quick. I would start by contacting rD for the transfer form.


----------



## DVCFan1994

@DopeyBadger thanks for the chart, that is very helpful!  

As for the Sunday question, I was stumped initially, but will agree with a few others that I would like to do a behind the scenes tour but have not yet.  At this point I think I will wait until my kids are the required ages.


----------



## ZellyB

There's lots of things I haven't done at WDW, but I'll throw out that I've never ridden the Figment ride.


----------



## Ariel484

ZellyB said:


> There's lots of things I haven't done at WDW, but I'll throw out that I've never ridden the Figment ride.


Don't!! Just...don't.


----------



## ChipNDale86

I've never done Ellen's Universe of Energy, Hall of Presidents, the Tiki Room or seen the Beauty & the Beast stage show at Studios. Honestly I don't have much desire to do any of them based on what I've heard about each......


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ZellyB said:


> There's lots of things I haven't done at WDW, but I'll throw out that I've never ridden the Figment ride.


That ride was great in high school when I wanted to kiss my boyfriend, especially the sound room!

I find it 'cute' nowadays.  I'm sad my husband never got to experience the original!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ChipNDale86 said:


> the Beauty & the Beast stage show at Studios



I wouldn't do a FP for it or plan a day around it or anything, but I've always found it to be a decent enough show. Can't vouch for any of the others, I've similarly never found the time for those.


----------



## Sailormoon2

ZellyB said:


> There's lots of things I haven't done at WDW, but I'll throw out that I've never ridden the Figment ride.





Ariel484 said:


> Don't!! Just...don't.



DO IT!! I actually think it's really cute! And, it's not like there's ever a line.


----------



## rteetz

Sailormoon2 said:


> DO IT!! I actually think it's really cute! And, it's not like there's ever a line.


The old one was better but I do love Figment.


----------



## sourire

Lots of things I haven't done: the WDW marathon is the thing at the top of the list these days! And also would love to stay at the Animal Kingdom Lodge at some point...


----------



## opusone

ZellyB said:


> There's lots of things I haven't done at WDW, but I'll throw out that I've never ridden the Figment ride.





Ariel484 said:


> Don't!! Just...don't.



Me and my entire family agree with @Ariel484 on this one... you aren't missing anything.


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> The old one was better but I do love Figment.


I also like Figment and will ride regardless of how meh it is.


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> The old one was better but I do love Figment.





Anisum said:


> I also like Figment and will ride regardless of how meh it is.


I do want to clarify - I like Figment! He deserves a better ride.  I never got to ride the original.


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> I do want to clarify - I like Figment! He deserves a better ride.  I never got to ride the original.


I think this is the best answer.


----------



## DVCFan1994

I ride Imagination most trips, but I really miss the old one.  In fact I pretty much miss all of he 80s/90s future world.


----------



## hauntedcity

DVCFan1994 said:


> I ride Imagination most trips, but I really miss the old one.  In fact I pretty much miss all of he 80s/90s future world.



I would LOVE to be able to ride World of Motion again. I vaguely remember riding it in '83, but by the time we returned in the mid-90's, Test Track was under construction.

When it comes to my most-missed rides, though, Journey Into Imagination and 20K Leagues Under the Sea take top honors.

As for what I've never done... there are several things I've never tried that I'm not that interested in, or new attractions since we've been last.  So, my final answer is the *Backstage Magic* tour.  I've done a few other tours, but I'd love to try this one some day.


----------



## Simba's Girl

ChipNDale86 said:


> I've never done Ellen's Universe of Energy, Hall of Presidents, the Tiki Room or seen the Beauty & the Beast stage show at Studios. Honestly I don't have much desire to do any of them based on what I've heard about each......



UOA is only good if it's August and you are in desperate need of some AC...then it's just OK...my kids love it though and they aren't little anymore and would pull a Space Mountain trick on us like @FelisLachesis did HOWEVER DD 17 and DH are less likely to ride something than the rest of us.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Simba's Girl said:


> UOA is only good if it's August and you are in desperate need of some AC...then it's just OK...my kids love it though and they aren't little anymore and would pull a Space Mountain trick on us like @FelisLachesis did HOWEVER DD 17 and DH are less likely to ride something than the rest of us.



The Space Mountain trick only works on complete newbies


----------



## Baloo in MI

camaker said:


> If you get a chance, check out the Yule Tour that they do at Christmas time.  The amount of time, effort, energy and preparation that goes into the Christmas decorations at the parks and resorts was fascinating.  I had no idea that Disney has a warehouse dedicated solely to Christmas decoration and a staff that only works on Christmas year round.  It's also a 2 year process to change existing decorations due to the logistics involved!  There's also a lot of Christmas history that I had never heard, too.  As a bonus, they gave us a pin specially designed for the tour afterwards.  Not sure if they are still running it over Marathon Weekend, but it might be worth looking into.



That sounds so cool!  I'd love to do that tour.  Heck, I would like to work the Christmas decorating operation for a career!  I will have to check this out.


----------



## mrsg00fy

I sure wish runDisney would give us a little extra time for proof of time for dopey. With the summer months fast approaching it leaves a short window prior to the 10/3 submission....unless you are good at running in heat and humidity. (Yuck). 
I found a ten miler close to home on 10/1 but man is that cutting it close!  Also have a ten miler on 10/22 that is a fast flat course. Decisions decisions!


----------



## ZellyB

mrsg00fy said:


> I sure wish runDisney would give us a little extra time for proof of time for dopey. With the summer months fast approaching it leaves a short window prior to the 10/3 submission....unless you are good at running in heat and humidity. (Yuck).
> I found a ten miler close to home on 10/1 but man is that cutting it close!  Also have a ten miler on 10/22 that is a fast flat course. Decisions decisions!



Yeah, I'm doing a POT half on October 1.  I've another POT I can use but it's not as good as I'd like, but I'm signed up for the 10/1 race and I'll just submit it as soon as I can to beat the 10/3 cutoff.


----------



## courtneybeth

mrsg00fy said:


> I sure wish runDisney would give us a little extra time for proof of time for dopey. With the summer months fast approaching it leaves a short window prior to the 10/3 submission....unless you are good at running in heat and humidity. (Yuck).
> I found a ten miler close to home on 10/1 but man is that cutting it close!  Also have a ten miler on 10/22 that is a fast flat course. Decisions decisions!



I feel you on this. There are so many awesome races the first couple weekends of October that it really pains me that we can't use those for POT for Dopey. Star Wars, yes. Tink, yes. Dopey, sadly not.

Just means we have to do our best in the upcoming months


----------



## FelisLachesis

Question for you marathon vets:

How quick can I get in and out of The Expo on the first day?  I'm planning on purchasing The Race Retreat and chEAR Squad Platinum for early entry on Wednesday.  I see that the Dopey pickup and 5k pickup are in different buildings.

I'd rather just get my stuff and go, if I decide to buy any commemorative items, I'll pre-purchase them, and then pick them up with the Dopey bib.


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> Question for you marathon vets:
> 
> How quick can I get in and out of The Expo on the first day?  I'm planning on purchasing The Race Retreat and chEAR Squad Platinum for early entry on Wednesday.  I see that the Dopey pickup and 5k pickup are in different buildings.
> 
> I'd rather just get my stuff and go, if I decide to buy any commemorative items, I'll pre-purchase them, and then pick them up with the Dopey bib.


If you get the early entry you can be in and out in good time. 5K pick up is outside in the corridor for Champion Stadium. Dopey is inside the HP pavilion. If you aren't buying stuff you could probably be done in 30ish minutes.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FelisLachesis said:


> Question for you marathon vets:
> 
> How quick can I get in and out of The Expo on the first day?  I'm planning on purchasing The Race Retreat and chEAR Squad Platinum for early entry on Wednesday.  I see that the Dopey pickup and 5k pickup are in different buildings.
> 
> I'd rather just get my stuff and go, if I decide to buy any commemorative items, I'll pre-purchase them, and then pick them up with the Dopey bib.



The quickest we've been in and out has been around 45 minutes from leaving our car to getting back to the car.  That was when we got our Wine &DIne Challenge Bibs - did an extremely quick lap around the official merchandise and left.


----------



## PrincessV

FelisLachesis said:


> Question for you marathon vets:
> 
> How quick can I get in and out of The Expo on the first day?  I'm planning on purchasing The Race Retreat and chEAR Squad Platinum for early entry on Wednesday.  I see that the Dopey pickup and 5k pickup are in different buildings.
> 
> I'd rather just get my stuff and go, if I decide to buy any commemorative items, I'll pre-purchase them, and then pick them up with the Dopey bib.


It depends... on lots of things you can't control, unfortunately. I don't care to linger at expos, so I try to get in and out quickly, and I've alwyas been able to do that in the past. Not so this year for Dopey. I drive and my plan was to go straight to the expo at about 1pm, grab a bite to eat, get my stuff, and get out. But traffic was backed up so far, it would have been at least 30 mins for me to even get into the parking lot. So I turned around and ate at a resort. Checked in with friends and they reported a loooong line just to get into the WWOS complex. I tried again about an hour later and was able to park easily, and even got into the complex, but then had a long line to get into the Field House to pick up my Dopey stuff. I didn't even bother with the expo in the J Center, as the line to get in wound all the way around the soccer fields.

I don't know why that happened - I've never seen it that bad at any other race. And I hope it doesn't happen again, but I'm mentally preparing for it, just in case.


----------



## FelisLachesis

PrincessV said:


> It depends... on lots of things you can't control, unfortunately. I don't care to linger at expos, so I try to get in and out quickly, and I've alwyas been able to do that in the past. Not so this year for Dopey. *I drive and my plan was to go straight to the expo at about 1pm,* grab a bite to eat, get my stuff, and get out. But traffic was backed up so far, it would have been at least 30 mins for me to even get into the parking lot. So I turned around and ate at a resort. Checked in with friends and they reported a loooong line just to get into the WWOS complex. I tried again about an hour later and was able to park easily, and even got into the complex, but then had a long line to get into the Field House to pick up my Dopey stuff. I didn't even bother with the expo in the J Center, as the line to get in wound all the way around the soccer fields.
> 
> I don't know why that happened - I've never seen it that bad at any other race. And I hope it doesn't happen again, but I'm mentally preparing for it, just in case.



That was why I quantified my question by saying I wanted to get there as early as possible, using chEAR Squad Platinum and Race Retreat to get in as early as I could.  I'd rather be in a park than staring at overpriced merchandise


----------



## FelisLachesis

FelisLachesis said:


> That was why I quantified my question by saying I wanted to get there as early as possible, using chEAR Squad Platinum and Race Retreat to get in as early as I could.  I'd rather be in a park than staring at overpriced merchandise



I just realized how stupid I sound.  How much merchandise at Disney is overpriced? (it's rhetorical!)


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Dis_Yoda said:


> I'm sad my husband never got to experience the original!



The original 'you', or the original Figment?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> The original 'you', or the original Figment?



The original Figment 

He's got pretty close to the original 'me'. We've been together since I was 18 and I'm now almost 31. So he got me from the freshmen year of college - through engineering school - 4 job moves (2 of which made us move states) and I've seen him from his awkward - just on his own days at 20 - through moving up the ranks at his job from a floor associate to manager.  We've dealt with major moves, major deaths, and other major life decisions.  I sometimes feel like we're the odd ones for our age group.  People told me we were crazy to get married at 21/23!  

Instead of a major 10 year anniversary thing next winter - all our money is going to Run Disney between January and April instead with 4 race trips!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FelisLachesis said:


> I just realized how stupid I sound.  How much merchandise at Disney is overpriced? (it's rhetorical!)



Hey!  There are some reasonable items!  Just not much in the RunDisney side of things!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Dis_Yoda said:


> I sometimes feel like we're the odd ones for our age group. People told me we were crazy to get married at 21/23!


Your story is so similar to mine! DH and I met at 16/18 and were married at 21/23 and people told us we were crazy too. 12 years later we are still going strong  I love that you guys are doing runDisney races for your anniversary!


----------



## TeeterTots

Dis_Yoda said:


> The original Figment
> 
> He's got pretty close to the original 'me'. We've been together since I was 18 and I'm now almost 31. So he got me from the freshmen year of college - through engineering school - 4 job moves (2 of which made us move states) and I've seen him from his awkward - just on his own days at 20 - through moving up the ranks at his job from a floor associate to manager.  We've dealt with major moves, major deaths, and other major life decisions.  I sometimes feel like we're the odd ones for our age group.  People told me we were crazy to get married at 21/23!!






MommaoffherRocker said:


> Your story is so similar to mine! DH and I met at 16/18 and were married at 21/23 and people told us we were crazy too. 12 years later we are still going strong  I love that you guys are doing runDisney races for your anniversary!



Us too! Been together since 1998, age 17, Married 10 years in August!! If I could only get him to run with me! Haha


----------



## princessbride6205

Another young couple here! . Been together since 2001, married in WDW at age 23/28.



Anisum said:


> I also like Figment and will ride regardless of how meh it is.


My sentiments exactly! I so miss the 80s version!


----------



## FelisLachesis

Thanks regarding the expo and getting out quickly.  My girl might want to shop, but I may have to drag her by her bib to get out of there and into Epcot.  It starts at 10 or 11 with early entry? (at least for this year's run?)

And I have another question.  There's a Photopass table at the expo, is that where we'd connect our race bib numbers to our MDE account (and thereby, interlinking it with our Magicbands), so any photopass pictures would get linked to our account?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FelisLachesis said:


> Thanks regarding the expo and getting out quickly.  My girl might want to shop, but I may have to drag her by her bib to get out of there and into Epcot.  It starts at 10 or 11 with early entry? (at least for this year's run?)
> 
> And I have another question.  There's a Photopass table at the expo, is that where we'd connect our race bib numbers to our MDE account (and thereby, interlinking it with our Magicbands), so any photopass pictures would get linked to our account?



You have to connect your bib to your photopass after the races.  It won't show valid until then!


----------



## Sailormoon2

FelisLachesis said:


> And I have another question. There's a Photopass table at the expo, is that where we'd connect our race bib numbers to our MDE account (and thereby, interlinking it with our Magicbands), so any photopass pictures would get linked to our account?


You'll be able to do this directly on MDE after the races


----------



## dzak1717

Dis_Yoda said:


> The original Figment
> 
> He's got pretty close to the original 'me'. We've been together since I was 18 and I'm now almost 31. So he got me from the freshmen year of college - through engineering school - 4 job moves (2 of which made us move states) and I've seen him from his awkward - just on his own days at 20 - through moving up the ranks at his job from a floor associate to manager.  We've dealt with major moves, major deaths, and other major life decisions.  I sometimes feel like we're the odd ones for our age group.  People told me we were crazy to get married at 21/23!
> 
> Instead of a major 10 year anniversary thing next winter - all our money is going to Run Disney between January and April instead with 4 race trips!


Same with us, we just celebrated 10 and my wife surprised me with a trip down for marathon weekend!


----------



## FelisLachesis

Dis_Yoda said:


> You have to connect your bib to your photopass after the races.  It won't show valid until then!





Sailormoon2 said:


> You'll be able to do this directly on MDE after the races



Thank you!  Is it after each race, or after the weekend is over, and will MDE explain where to put it in after the race?

Sorry, I sound like a complete newb, but I've never done this part, before


----------



## Sailormoon2

FelisLachesis said:


> Thank you! Is it after each race, or after the weekend is over, and will MDE explain where to put it in after the race?


When you log onto Photopass/Memory Maker after the race, there will be an option of the race alongside the various parks. Once you select, it will ask you for a code: This is Race specific and is a combination of letters/numbers (indicative of the race you have run, located in the race guide) and including your BIB number.
This probably makes it sound complicated, but believe me it is quite simple once the "buttons" become visible.


----------



## dzak1717

Signed up today for the marathon and wife signed up for the half. I noticed on the run disney page it lists the half course as starting at MK and making it's way to Epcot. But it also lists the Start/Finish as Epcot. Think it will be the same route as star wars darkside?


----------



## rteetz

dzak1717 said:


> Signed up today for the marathon and wife signed up for the half. I noticed on the run disney page it lists the half course as starting at MK and making it's way to Epcot. But it also lists the Start/Finish as Epcot. Think it will be the same route as star wars darkside?


The WDW half has always run from the Epcot parking lot through MK and back into Epcot.


----------



## dzak1717

rteetz said:


> The WDW half has always run from the Epcot parking lot through MK and back into Epcot.


That's what I thought but didn't know if they were mixing it up this year after testing out a new route for Star Wars.


----------



## Ariel484

dzak1717 said:


> Signed up today for the marathon and wife signed up for the half. I noticed on the run disney page it lists the half course as starting at MK and making it's way to Epcot. But it also lists the Start/Finish as Epcot. Think it will be the same route as star wars darkside?


I think the wording is confusing:

_The Walt Disney World® Half Marathon is chock full of excitement, adventure, and surprises on a 13.1-mile course through two of Disney's most beloved theme parks. Your run begins in Magic Kingdom® Park, home to Mickey, Minnie and the whole Disney gang and overflowing with magic, wonder and charm. Then it's on to spectacular Epcot®, home of international World Showcase and all the thrills and delights of Future World. There'll be lots of Disney entertainment along the way plus your favorite Disney characters to cheer you on to a fabulous finish in the shadow of Spaceship Earth._

I think this just means that MK is the first park, and then Epcot.  They're just leaving out the non-park portions (Epcot Center Drive and World Drive) before arriving at the MK.


----------



## PrincessV

dzak1717 said:


> That's what I thought but didn't know if they were mixing it up this year after testing out a new route for Star Wars.


I think they just don't like to mention in marketing material that it actually starts in a parking and travels along dark highway until you get into the MK lol!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Dis_Yoda said:


> The original Figment
> 
> He's got pretty close to the original 'me'. We've been together since I was 18 and I'm now almost 31. So he got me from the freshmen year of college - through engineering school - 4 job moves (2 of which made us move states) and I've seen him from his awkward - just on his own days at 20 - through moving up the ranks at his job from a floor associate to manager.  We've dealt with major moves, major deaths, and other major life decisions.  I sometimes feel like we're the odd ones for our age group.  People told me we were crazy to get married at 21/23!
> 
> Instead of a major 10 year anniversary thing next winter - all our money is going to Run Disney between January and April instead with 4 race trips!





MommaoffherRocker said:


> Your story is so similar to mine! DH and I met at 16/18 and were married at 21/23 and people told us we were crazy too. 12 years later we are still going strong  I love that you guys are doing runDisney races for your anniversary!





TeeterTots said:


> Us too! Been together since 1998, age 17, Married 10 years in August!! If I could only get him to run with me! Haha





princessbride6205 said:


> Another young couple here! . Been together since 2001, married in WDW at age 23/28.



Us too but we've got the years for sure! Met at 15/19, married at 24/28 going to be celebrating our 20th anniversary the week before Marathon week! (will celebrate there, where we honeymooned, with our 3 DDs)


----------



## cavepig

PrincessV said:


> I think they just don't like to mention in marketing material that it actually starts in a parking and travels along dark highway until you get into the MK lol!


oh gosh, that would be some great marketing material for sure, hahaha!  "You adventure begins in a parking lot with a long walk to the corrals on a long dark road...."


----------



## FelisLachesis

Ariel484 said:


> Your run begins in Magic Kingdom® Park,



... which is actually 5 1/2 miles in...


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Backstage tours: I *highly* recommend Wild Africa Trek at DAK if you like animals. It's a bit spendy, but you gain a lot of insight, and the lunch (view and food) is spectacular, catered from Tusker House. We did it a few years ago during summer when there was a discount (and totally lucked out on the afternoon t-storms) and had an absolute blast.


----------



## princessbride6205

Mimsy Borogove said:


> Backstage tours: I *highly* recommend Wild Africa Trek at DAK if you like animals. It's a bit spendy, but you gain a lot of insight, and the lunch (view and food) is spectacular, catered from Tusker House. We did it a few years ago during summer when there was a discount (and totally lucked out on the afternoon t-storms) and had an absolute blast.


We did the trek last month when we were there and it was great! I also highly recommend it!


----------



## Anisum

Ariel484 said:


> I think this just means that MK is the first park, and then Epcot.  They're just leaving out the non-park portions (Epcot Center Drive and World Drive) before arriving at the MK.


I would leave those parts out too. I would like to forget the return to Epcot portion of the race.

Backstage Tours: I did Backstage Magic in 2013. It was expensive as well but I felt it was worthwhile. At the time we saw how Hall of Presidents worked, how ToT worked, went to costuming, ate at Whispering Canyon Café, got an up close look at the floats for the parade at Animal kingdom at the time, and finished at Magic Kingdom by going through the utilidoors and out to Main Street just in time for the Parade. It's very cool if you want a look at everything, though it's not as in depth as the tours that stick to a single park. I really enjoyed it and our guides were wonderful (so was lunch). Their stories were great. One person on the tour claimed they knew most of the information the guides imparted from books on the parks though and was disappointed. I will say I got enough of a taste for each park that the only other backstage tour I would consider doing is the Wild Africa Trek because it's so different and I love animals.


----------



## mrsg00fy

courtneybeth said:


> I feel you on this. There are so many awesome races the first couple weekends of October that it really pains me that we can't use those for POT for Dopey. Star Wars, yes. Tink, yes. Dopey, sadly not.
> 
> Just means we have to do our best in the upcoming months


Love your positive attitude and I agree with you. I was just lamenting not having the prime race month in these parts to use as a proof of time.

I've lined up a couple of 10 milers to use for POT. One is tomorrow morning.  Going forward I'm going to try to schedule some ten milers in just to use as POT for marathon weekend.


----------



## courtneybeth

mrsg00fy said:


> Love your positive attitude and I agree with you. I was just lamenting not having the prime race month in these parts to use as a proof of time.
> 
> I've lined up a couple of 10 milers to use for POT. One is tomorrow morning.  Going forward I'm going to try to schedule some ten milers in just to use as POT for marathon weekend.



You're going to do great tomorrow. Fingers crossed you get an amazing POT - or at least a stepping stone towards your goal time!!!!


----------



## PlutosBone17

I'm a long time Disney fan and running a marathon is on my bucket list (and the kids really want to go back), so I think I'm going to sign up for the 2018 Marathon.

I already bought plane tickets to fly in Friday morning (3 hour flight).  Will this give my body sufficient time to be ready to run a marathon about 40 hours after arrival?

I only have been running for a couple months this year, 5-6 miles, 2-3 times per week.  A few years ago I ran a half marathon at a pretty steady 9 min/mile pace.  Feel pretty confident that I can get back there with proper training, but feeling like I won't be seasoned enough to ignore the fact that I'll be flying.  

Was thinking flying in Friday morning, going to the expo Friday night, sit down breakfast and dinner Saturday with maybe the Magic Kingdom squeezed in the middle.  Hopefully staying at the Polynesian.


----------



## Barca33Runner

PlutosBone17 said:


> I'm a long time Disney fan and running a marathon is on my bucket list (and the kids really want to go back), so I think I'm going to sign up for the 2018 Marathon.
> 
> I already bought plane tickets to fly in Friday morning (3 hour flight).  Will this give my body sufficient time to be ready to run a marathon about 40 hours after arrival?
> 
> I only have been running for a couple months this year, 5-6 miles, 2-3 times per week.  A few years ago I ran a half marathon at a pretty steady 9 min/mile pace.  Feel pretty confident that I can get back there with proper training, but feeling like I won't be seasoned enough to ignore the fact that I'll be flying.
> 
> Was thinking flying in Friday morning, going to the expo Friday night, sit down breakfast and dinner Saturday with maybe the Magic Kingdom squeezed in the middle.  Hopefully staying at the Polynesian.



I don't think that should be a problem. I think a lot of people running the marathon fly in on Saturday so Friday shouldn't be an issue. Might not be the absolute optimal plan for running your best possible time, but I don't think it would prevent you from having a good time and finishing the race. With proper training I think your plan should work out well.


----------



## Davidg83

Mimsy Borogove said:


> Backstage tours: I *highly* recommend Wild Africa Trek at DAK if you like animals. It's a bit spendy, but you gain a lot of insight, and the lunch (view and food) is spectacular, catered from Tusker House. We did it a few years ago during summer when there was a discount (and totally lucked out on the afternoon t-storms) and had an absolute blast.


I agree with his.  One of my favorite things that I've ever done at WDW!!


----------



## lhermiston

PlutosBone17 said:


> I'm a long time Disney fan and running a marathon is on my bucket list (and the kids really want to go back), so I think I'm going to sign up for the 2018 Marathon.
> 
> I already bought plane tickets to fly in Friday morning (3 hour flight).  Will this give my body sufficient time to be ready to run a marathon about 40 hours after arrival?
> 
> I only have been running for a couple months this year, 5-6 miles, 2-3 times per week.  A few years ago I ran a half marathon at a pretty steady 9 min/mile pace.  Feel pretty confident that I can get back there with proper training, but feeling like I won't be seasoned enough to ignore the fact that I'll be flying.
> 
> Was thinking flying in Friday morning, going to the expo Friday night, sit down breakfast and dinner Saturday with maybe the Magic Kingdom squeezed in the middle.  Hopefully staying at the Polynesian.



For the 2017 marathon, we flew in Friday morning (two flights, one brief layover), went directly to MK on Friday afternoon, stayed late into the evening Friday night and spent Saturday split between the expo and AK...so hardly the best plan prior to a marathon considering the miles I put on, but I can a great race even with some knee problems that predated the trip down by a month or more.

Whatever you do, make sure you get a little running in the day the race just to make sure your muscles are ready for the run.


----------



## mrsg00fy

courtneybeth said:


> You're going to do great tomorrow. Fingers crossed you get an amazing POT - or at least a stepping stone towards your goal time!!!!




I hit the number that I was looking for. Thank you for the encouragement.  Now it is time for a hearty meal and some wine....and because I can't help myself...setting a new POT goal. 

I had only done a couple of ten milers prior to this race and they were both too old for POT.  Some wise and generous contributors to these boards including @Keels and @MommaoffherRocker have recommended the ten milers as POT and I have found this to be excellent advice.


----------



## courtneybeth

That is so awesome to hear @mrsg00fy - congrats!


----------



## rteetz

Sorry that I am way late. Hope everyone had a great week and is having a great Memorial Day weekend. I leave for WDW on Wednesday!

@FelisLachesis sent me this question idea.

*Sunday's are for Disney of course so...

Is there something that is not popular at the parks that you like to do or is a must do for you?*

My answer: Country Bear Jamboree! Most people skip this but I love it. My Grandpa took my mom and the rest of his kids to Disney almost every year when they were growing up. One of his favorite things to do was see Big Al, so now I must do the same.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Sunday's are for Disney of course so...
> 
> Is there something that is not popular at the parks that you like to do or is a must do for you?



This is tough because I think a lot of things at the parks retain a good deal of popularity or they would be replaced.

I love going to Restaurant Marrakesh in Epcot and think the food and ambience is pretty cool. Judging by the ease with which I've been able to make ADRs in the past it is not one of the more popular places to eat in the parks. That's very much a variation on a theme with our group though. We have rarely eaten at any of the more popular places and haven't tried any of the most popular (BOG, Ohana, etc.); but we always walk away feeling we've not missed out on anything.

No hidden gem rides I can think of. With rides the converse question would be easier to answer: Is there anything that is popular at the parks that you can easily bypass with minimal regret? (I'm looking at you Haunted Mansion)


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> (I'm looking at you Haunted Mansion)


Wait? You don't like HM?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> *Sunday's are for Disney of course so...
> 
> Is there something that is not popular at the parks that you like to do or is a must do for you?*



There are a few things that we enjoy that probably are silly to others:

1) AMC Fork & Dine. - We go to a ton of movies in general and on our longer trips, we enjoy being able to see the movies there and have a drink/meal!  We've done non-Fork & Dine as well which is fine with us.  It depends on the movie/what else is going on!  

2) Mexico's Boat Ride even when we're sober.  

3) Going for a race weekend and not doing many rides!  At Dark Side, we did all of 1 ride the entire weekend despite being there 3 nights.  

4) Rafiki's Planet Watch - I like seeing what vet appointment is going on!


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Wait? You don't like HM?



I just don't need to ride it to have a full experience. I waited 20 minutes when I went in April and that was fine because I enjoyed the queue more than the ride. I know it's an original, but I believe the spirit of innovation should take over and new technology should be used to spruce things up a bit. The audio and visuals during the ride were underwhelming.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> *Is there something that is not popular at the parks that you like to do or is a must do for you?*



I like to show up after rope drop. I've never understood the appeal of getting to the parks so early.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> I like to show up after rope drop. I've never understood the appeal of getting to the parks so early.


That's because people want to ride attractions with little to no wait. Rope dropping helps people accomplish that.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> My answer: Country Bear Jamboree! Most people skip this but I love it. My Grandpa took my mom and the rest of his kids to Disney almost every year when they were growing up. One of his favorite things to do was see Big Al, so now I must do the same.



I wish they still did the holiday overlay there!  I haven't been on that in years but I fondly remember the Christmas edition!  



Barca33Runner said:


> I love going to Restaurant Marrakesh in Epcot and think the food and ambience is pretty cool. Judging by the ease with which I've been able to make ADRs in the past it is not one of the more popular places to eat in the parks. That's very much a variation on a theme with our group though. We have rarely eaten at any of the more popular places and haven't tried any of the most popular (BOG, Ohana, etc.); but we always walk away feeling we've not missed out on anything.
> 
> No hidden gem rides I can think of. With rides the converse question would be easier to answer: *Is there anything that is popular at the parks that you can easily bypass with minimal regret? (I'm looking at you Haunted Mansion)*



I like some of the popular places but I think we enjoy the signature dining more than most.  Most of the time that is all we eat at dinners.  We haven't eaten at Marrakesh in years - we should probably look at it again.  

That is also a good question!  We can do that with most rides nowadays!  Soarin, Test Track, HM, Peter Pan, Safari.  We figure we can always get it next time!  



FFigawi said:


> I like to show up after rope drop. I've never understood the appeal of getting to the parks so early.



Different strokes for different folks!  We like to be out of the parks by 12PM/1PM and relax the rest of the day!


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> I just don't need to ride it to have a full experience. I waited 20 minutes when I went in April and that was fine because I enjoyed the queue more than the ride. I know it's an original, but I believe the spirit of innovation should take over and new technology should be used to spruce things up a bit. The audio and visuals during the ride were underwhelming.


I won't wait probably more than 45 minutes for it but it's a classic that everyone knows. HM is one the best well kept rides Disney has. I'm not too sure what new technology they could add. They did add when magic bands came out the hitch hiking ghosts know where you are from.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Dis_Yoda said:


> 1) AMC Fork & Dine. - We go to a ton of movies in general and on our longer trips, we enjoy being able to see the movies there and have a drink/meal!  We've done non-Fork & Dine as well which is fine with us.  It depends on the movie/what else is going on!
> 
> 2) Mexico's Boat Ride even when we're sober.



We enjoy both of these as well. Going to the movies is fun and even though the food is standard fare it's nice to add dinner to the equation. The boat ride in Mexico always perplexes me as to why it doesn't have a line.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> I won't wait probably more than 45 minutes for it but it's a classic that everyone knows. HM is one the best well kept rides Disney has. I'm not too sure what new technology they could add. They did add when magic bands came out the hitch hiking ghosts know where you are from.



I rarely would wait 45 minutes for anything!  We won't wait more then 20 minutes now probably 95% of the time at WDW!  Disneyland is a different story but we only go there once a year!


----------



## FelisLachesis

Oh great, I've been mentioned, I guess I better answer this 

I've said this before, and I'll say it again, I actually like Small World!  I don't know why, but I do.  There's many people saying "Get rid of it!" but I love it!

I'm also looking at the wording of my own question, and I'm blowing a loophole into it, which I didn't see when I submitted it.

One thing I like to do at the parks is people watch.  Not necessarily stare at anyone (that would be creepy), but to just watch the world go past.  So many people wanting to get to point B, and I'm like "slow down!"


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> That's because people want to ride attractions with little to no wait. Rope dropping helps people accomplish that.





Dis_Yoda said:


> Different strokes for different folks!  We like to be out of the parks by 12PM/1PM and relax the rest of the day!



Oh, I know. I understand people like to do things differently. That's the whole point of today's question. We all get to talk about what we do differently than everyone else.


----------



## drummerwife

rteetz said:


> *Sunday's are for Disney of course so...
> 
> Is there something that is not popular at the parks that you like to do or is a must do for you?*



My must do is the TTA PeopleMover (although it will always be the WEDway PeopleMover to me).

As for a ride I could skip with no regrets, I also would have to say the Haunted Mansion. This used to be a must do for me but after riding the one at Tokyo Disneyland (whose theming is incredible), it has made the one at WDW just meh.


----------



## Chaitali

We always do Carousel of Progress and People Mover, which I think aren't that popular.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Chaitali said:


> We always do Carousel of Progress and People Mover, which I think aren't that popular.



Neither of them are.

Now that you mention that part, I'm very curious to see the Hall of Presidents after the refurbishment.  Now let's keep this thread focused on running and Disney, and let's not talk about the current state of US and World politics, but let's focus on how they'll put in the next installment of The Hall?


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> Neither of them are.
> 
> Now that you mention that part, I'm very curious to see the Hall of Presidents after the refurbishment.  Now let's keep this thread focused on running and Disney, and let's not talk about the current state of US and World politics, but let's focus on how they'll put in the next installment of The Hall?


Peoplemover can get some pretty long line during busy times of the year. 

As for HoP, there are a lot of rumors. Some say there will be no speaking roll, some say the refurb is going to take longer than planned.


----------



## lhermiston

Given rumors about it's replacement, I guess The Tomorrowland Speedway has lost much of it's popularity, but I have loved riding it with my girls. The Mad Hatters Tea Party is definitely not popular with my wife (she refuses to ride it), but that's another one I enjoy with the girls.

Finally, late at night, I like to just sit on a bench in the hub and listen to the park as it unwinds (which is counter-intuitive to the whole 'do as much as possible' approach, I suppose). 

Also, and I can't say why exactly, I am an ardent Haunted Mansion supporter. I'd would probably put it on my Mount Rushmore of Disney attractions, definitely top 5.


----------



## JClimacus

Barca33Runner said:


> This is tough because I think a lot of things at the parks retain a good deal of popularity or they would be replaced.
> No hidden gem rides I can think of. With rides the converse question would be easier to answer: Is there anything that is popular at the parks that you can easily bypass with minimal regret? (I'm looking at you Haunted Mansion)



HM is probably my biggest disappointment at Disney World. I rode it as a kid back in the 1970's and enjoyed it, then again recently when I started going to  DW again for Marathon Weekend. I love dark rides, and it was a pretty good attraction for the 70's, but it hasn't stood up over time and the effects are very dated for 2017. Not to mention that it's a confused mishmash of elements with no coherent theme (a consequence of the design process, if you've read the history of the attraction). I wish they'd update it. Imagine what could be done with 21st century tech.


----------



## JClimacus

rteetz said:


> Sorry that I am way late. Hope everyone had a great week and is having a great Memorial Day weekend. I leave for WDW on Wednesday!
> 
> @FelisLachesis sent me this question idea.
> 
> *Sunday's are for Disney of course so...
> 
> Is there something that is not popular at the parks that you like to do or is a must do for you?*



I like the old school stuff like the Hall of Presidents. DW in its origin had so much that was a celebration of America.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> *Sunday's are for Disney of course so...
> Is there something that is not popular at the parks that you like to do or is a must do for you?*


 
Swiss Family Tree house, especially after a race so my legs are nice & stiff going down the stairs, hahaha!



JClimacus said:


> I wish they'd update it. Imagine what could be done with 21st century tech.


But it's a classic, I love Haunted Mansion.  I would take updates as long as they are in animatronic form and not just a bunch of video screens.


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> Sunday's are for Disney of course so...
> 
> Is there something that is not popular at the parks that you like to do or is a must do for you?



For Disneyland, it's the Casey Jr Train. I'll wait often up to 15 mins past the initial line to ride in the back of the caboose so I can look all across fantasyland.

At WDW, I have to say that Living With the Land (EPCOT) gets much love from us and we know people don't like it because it's usually walk-on. During the hottest parts of the day at EPCOT, there's nothing better than just sitting on that ride to relax.


----------



## rteetz

courtneybeth said:


> For Disneyland, it's the Casey Jr Train. I'll wait often up to 15 mins past the initial line to ride in the back of the caboose so I can look all across fantasyland.
> 
> At WDW, I have to say that Living With the Land (EPCOT) gets much love from us and we know people don't like it because it's usually walk-on. During the hottest parts of the day at EPCOT, there's nothing better than just sitting on that ride to relax.


I love living with the land!


----------



## lhermiston

courtneybeth said:


> For Disneyland, it's the Casey Jr Train. I'll wait often up to 15 mins past the initial line to ride in the back of the caboose so I can look all across fantasyland.
> 
> At WDW, I have to say that Living With the Land (EPCOT) gets much love from us and we know people don't like it because it's usually walk-on. During the hottest parts of the day at EPCOT, there's nothing better than just sitting on that ride to relax.



We're big Living with the Land fans, as well. We did the Behind the Seeds tour a few years back and really enjoyed it.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> *Sunday's are for Disney of course so...
> 
> Is there something that is not popular at the parks that you like to do or is a must do for you?*



I'm going to need an exception on this one because it's technically not in a specific park, but we enjoy walking from HS to Epcot and vice-versa, in lieu of the Friendship Boats or Bus.


----------



## CherieFran

rteetz said:


> Sunday's are for Disney of course so...
> 
> Is there something that is not popular at the parks that you like to do or is a must do for you?



In MK, I love Mickey's PhilharMagic. I think it's one of my favorite things in the park, actually.

I'm also a big Living with the Land fan, as well.


----------



## cavepig

courtneybeth said:


> At WDW, I have to say that Living With the Land (EPCOT) gets much love from us and we know people don't like it because it's usually walk-on. During the hottest parts of the day at EPCOT, there's nothing better than just sitting on that ride to relax.


We love the Land boat ride too. It's crazy though how the crowds can be at that one, as yeah sometimes there's no line, but on our trip in April I was glad I got a fastpass as it was very very long in the afternoon.


----------



## sourire

Living with the Land lover here too! I love the smell in that pavilion. When I was a kid, and they had the Sunshine Season Food Fair stalls, my sister and I would always get one of the loaded baked potatoes from the potato shop... Clearly, the smell of that pavilion is attached to the memory for me.    And I love Small World, but I have to say that I was absolutely enamored with the DL version when I saw it for the first time this past March!  Will have to get back to DL to see the holiday overlay at some point!


----------



## Baloo in MI

One of my favourites is the muppet show in DHS.  It is a must at least once a trip.  My family has sent me alone a time or two but I love the muppets.  This past year seeing the new show over by Hall of Presidents was an awesome new expereince!


----------



## dzak1717

*Sunday's are for Disney of course so...

Is there something that is not popular at the parks that you like to do or is a must do for you?*

My answer: Country Bear Jamboree! Most people skip this but I love it. My Grandpa took my mom and the rest of his kids to Disney almost every year when they were growing up. One of his favorite things to do was see Big Al, so now I must do the same.[/QUOTE]

Last two trips w the kids we found out Country Bear and PhilharMagic were both hits with them. And since they are inside out of the elements it helps during the hotter months. One of my favorites has always been Peoplemover. I didn't like Space Mountain when I was younger so my mom and I would just ride that while waiting for the rest of the fam.


----------



## steph0808

Sunday Funday question.

I don't know how popular it is, but I love the Monsters, Inc Laugh Floor. I find it hilarious, and I like to visit it during every trip. 

Also, I hope this doesn't get me thrown off the boards, but a popular attraction that I don't find all that great - Soarin'.   I really don't see anything special about it (but I have only done it once - closed for refurb on my last trip).


----------



## hauntedcity

rteetz said:


> *Sunday's are for Disney of course so...
> 
> Is there something that is not popular at the parks that you like to do or is a must do for you?*
> 
> My answer: Country Bear Jamboree! Most people skip this but I love it. My Grandpa took my mom and the rest of his kids to Disney almost every year when they were growing up. One of his favorite things to do was see Big Al, so now I must do the same.



Yes!  We love Country Bears!  My family makes sure to see it every visit.


----------



## dzak1717

Looks like the half is sold out. My wife just registered last week, glad we decided to sign up. Or it would of pushed her to run the full with me


----------



## VAfamily1998

dzak1717 said:


> Looks like the half is sold out. My wife just registered last week, glad we decided to sign up. Or it would of pushed her to run the full with me


Oh no!   We were debating registering my 15 year old.   We registered my 17 year old yesterday.  Glad we at least got him in!


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> *
> Is there something that is not popular at the parks that you like to do or is a must do for you?*


Night Time Jungle Cruise. Our boat once started failing halfway through the Jungle Cruise at night one time and our guide gave us extra puns. Now we always have to go on at night I guess it the hopes it happens again? Not really sure but a trip to Disney is not complete without it.


----------



## Dis5150

We love Primeval Whirl. It reminds me of the mouse roller coaster at the Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk that I rode with my dad when I was little.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Hmm . . So far all of the things that have been mentioned are things we really enjoy (philharmagic, people mover, living with the land)  I would say Haunted Mansion is definitely a popular one, and I LOVE that ride.  It's definitely in my top 5!

As far as things that are popular that I don't enjoy, I guess it would be Jungle Cruise.  I know the puns and jokes are supposed to be cringe worthy, but it's just way more cringe-y than enjoyable for me-- especially when I start to notice the problematic Imperialistic views of the ride in general (don't hate me, jungle cruise lovers!!).


----------



## Chaitali

I love Jungle Cruise   I didn't realize that the half had filled up.  I have a friend that was thinking about it.  I assume that travel providers probably still have bibs?  I should let her know so she can start exploring that option.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Gah I don't remember if I asked this, and my post history isn't helping.

So the expo buses go back just to resorts or will they go to the theme parks, also?


----------



## goingthedistance

FelisLachesis said:


> Gah I don't remember if I asked this, and my post history isn't helping.
> 
> So the expo buses go back just to resorts or will they go to the theme parks, also?



Expo transportation only goes to the resorts, not the parks.  But you can get creative somewhat such as catching a Contemporary bus to get near MK.


----------



## camaker

FelisLachesis said:


> Gah I don't remember if I asked this, and my post history isn't helping.
> 
> So the expo buses go back just to resorts or will they go to the theme parks, also?





goingthedistance said:


> Expo transportation only goes to the resorts, not the parks.  But you can get creative somewhat such as catching a Contemporary bus to get near MK.



Unfortunately, they just go back to the resorts.  @goingthedistance has pointed out one of our favorite methods for indirect travel to parks, though.  We love catching the bus to WL so we can take the boat to the gate of the MK and we'll also catch a bus to BW/YBC so we can walk into Epcot through the International Gateway.


----------



## FelisLachesis

goingthedistance said:


> Expo transportation only goes to the resorts, not the parks.  But you can get creative somewhat such as catching a Contemporary bus to get near MK.





camaker said:


> Unfortunately, they just go back to the resorts.  @goingthedistance has pointed out one of our favorite methods for indirect travel to parks, though.  We love catching the bus to WL so we can take the boat to the gate of the MK and we'll also catch a bus to BW/YBC so we can walk into Epcot through the International Gateway.



I was thinking about that, as well.  I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to wait forever for a bus to Epcot, which would never come, because it doesn't exist 

I'll just catch a bus to BWI or YC/BC and walk from there.

Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> I was thinking about that, as well.  I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to wait forever for a bus to Epcot, which would never come, because it doesn't exist
> 
> I'll just catch a bus to BWI or YC/BC and walk from there.
> 
> Thanks!


I believe for the expo Contemporary, GF, Poly, and Shades of Green all share a bus. Then Swan/dolphin/yacht/beach/boardwalk all share.


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> I believe for the expo Contemporary, GF, Poly, and Shades of Green all share a bus. Then Swan/dolphin/yacht/beach/boardwalk all share.



Well, to the Swolphinwalkclub bus then!

(compared to the Polytempo of Floridian)

Edit: And I'm guessing the Port Caratoga West bus, Coronado Savannah, and Values?)


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> Well, to the Swolphinwalkclub bus then!
> 
> (compared to the Polytempo of Floridian)
> 
> Edit: And I'm guessing the Port Caratoga West bus, Coronado Savannah, and Values?)


AoA and Pop share
Then the all stars all share. 
Saratoga and old key west 
Riverside and French quarter


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> AoA and Pop share
> Then the all stars all share.
> Saratoga and old key west
> Riverside and French quarter



Ok, so My home bus is just Port Orleans, that works!


----------



## Anisum

FelisLachesis said:


> Well, to the Swolphinwalkclub bus then!


My favorite Disney hotel!


----------



## cavepig

Been following this thread on FPs and after June 6 looks like you'll have to actually enter the park to use your FP if I'm reading correctly (closing the loophole of using FPs without going through the entrance). So, if anyone is thinking of booking FPs for during the mararthon might want to read up on changes before, it's warning people not to do it anymore for getting blocked or something like that. https://www.disboards.com/threads/sdfp-changes-coming-beware-the-6th-of-june.3520747/  I'm not a ride person during the marathon but know it's been talked about so that I'd share so no one gets caught off guard come January.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

cavepig said:


> Been following this thread on FPs and after June 6 looks like you'll have to actually enter the park to use your FP if I'm reading correctly (closing the loophole of using FPs without going through the entrance). So, if anyone is thinking of booking FPs for during the mararthon might want to read up on changes before, it's warning people not to do it anymore for getting blocked or something like that. https://www.disboards.com/threads/sdfp-changes-coming-beware-the-6th-of-june.3520747/  I'm not a ride person during the marathon but know it's been talked about so that I'd share so no one gets caught off guard come January.



I don't feel bad that they are closing loop holes in the system.


----------



## FelisLachesis

cavepig said:


> Been following this thread on FPs and after June 6 looks like you'll have to actually enter the park to use your FP if I'm reading correctly (closing the loophole of using FPs without going through the entrance). So, if anyone is thinking of booking FPs for during the mararthon might want to read up on changes before, it's warning people not to do it anymore for getting blocked or something like that. https://www.disboards.com/threads/sdfp-changes-coming-beware-the-6th-of-june.3520747/  I'm not a ride person during the marathon but know it's been talked about so that I'd share so no one gets caught off guard come January.



Oooh that makes sense! Some people like to jump off course and sneak on a ride while still on the clock. Technically, runners never actually entered the park and then try to jump in a ride.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Dis5150 said:


> We love Primeval Whirl. It reminds me of the mouse roller coaster at the Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk that I rode with my dad when I was little.



Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk!  I grew up near thereand spent my summers playing there and at the wharf!  The Giant Dipper  will always be my favorite roller  coaster.


----------



## Dis5150

Baloo in MI said:


> Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk!  I grew up near thereand spent my summers playing there and at the wharf!  The Giant Dipper  will always be my favorite roller  coaster.



Mine too! I went to Bethany Bible College in Scotts Valley so lived in Santa Cruz a few years. My mom worked at the college so we visited a lot after I moved back up to Sonoma County. I love the Boardwalk! I rode the Giant Dipper about 6 times in a row when I was pregnant with my son and now we tell him that's what's wrong with him, lol. He is now 29.


----------



## Eeyores#1Fan

Hello All!  Late to the group but excited to be here.  I got a lot of reading to catch up on lol.  Doing the 10K and half with some friends.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Eeyores#1Fan said:


> Hello All!  Late to the group but excited to be here.  I got a lot of reading to catch up on lol.  Doing the 10K and half with some friends.



Welcome!  It's never too late to jump in here!  Most of the conversation is us being silly, talking about Disney or running.  The big glut in the middle is everyone jumping up and down about getting in when registration opened in February  @rteetz asks an open-ended question every Sunday about a different aspect of Disney.

You'll find a mix of vets like rteetz, @JClimacus @courtneybeth and @Barca33Runner and a whole slew of others who will answer any questions you may have.  And you got someone like me, who's been planning this since last Thanksgiving, but honestly, I have no clue what to expect in January.  I'm doing everything right currently (I think?) but at 2:30 am on January 4, 2018, I'm going to be regretting this!


----------



## Eeyores#1Fan

FelisLachesis said:


> Welcome!  It's never too late to jump in here!  Most of the conversation is us being silly, talking about Disney or running.  The big glut in the middle is everyone jumping up and down about getting in when registration opened in February  @rteetz asks an open-ended question every Sunday about a different aspect of Disney.
> 
> You'll find a mix of vets like rteetz, @JClimacus @courtneybeth and @Barca33Runner and a whole slew of others who will answer any questions you may have.  And you got someone like me, who's been planning this since last Thanksgiving, but honestly, I have no clue what to expect in January.  I'm doing everything right currently (I think?) but at 2:30 am on January 4, 2018, I'm going to be regretting this!



Thanks!  My friend got me into running (although I do intervals still) Aug. 2015 and because of my Disney addiction I latched on to the idea of doing every Disney race   I attempted my first half this past Jan but since it was rained out it ended up being an unofficial half around Saratoga Springs, Downtown Disney and a main road or two   Going to attempt the Wine and Dine half before this one so we'll see.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FelisLachesis said:


> I'm doing everything right currently (I think?) but at 2:30 am on January 4, 2018, I'm going to be regretting this!



But at 2PM on January 4th, you'll be itching to do it again!


----------



## courtneybeth

Eeyores#1Fan said:


> Hello All!  Late to the group but excited to be here.  I got a lot of reading to catch up on lol.  Doing the 10K and half with some friends.



10k will be a great race for you to grab some pictures and enjoy EPCOT as the sun rises. 

Don't worry too much about catching up on 108 pages. You could probably just jump in and be okay. We are all here to support you if you have any questions!



FelisLachesis said:


> Welcome!  It's never too late to jump in here!  Most of the conversation is us being silly, talking about Disney or running.  The big glut in the middle is everyone jumping up and down about getting in when registration opened in February  @rteetz asks an open-ended question every Sunday about a different aspect of Disney.
> 
> You'll find a mix of vets like rteetz, @JClimacus @courtneybeth and @Barca33Runner and a whole slew of others who will answer any questions you may have.  And you got someone like me, who's been planning this since last Thanksgiving, but honestly, I have no clue what to expect in January.  I'm doing everything right currently (I think?) but at 2:30 am on January 4, 2018, I'm going to be regretting this!



The weather will be a surprise to all of us in January. It will be whatever it is - pack all the things.  That's the only thing you really have to plan for 

Ps thanks for the shoutout!


----------



## FelisLachesis

courtneybeth said:


> The weather will be a surprise to all of us in January. It will be whatever it is - pack all the things.
> 
> Ps thanks for the shoutout!



Oh yeah, I'm a Christmas Disney vet (why do I torture myself so much at The Happiest Place on Earth?), so I'm well aware to be ready for literally anything, weatherwise.  It could be 85, it could be 58, it could be 37.  One week from my normal timeframe there isn't much in the terms of weather.  If anything, it might be, on average, a half a degree colder than I'm used to.

I'm one of those wierdos wearing a jacket and shorts. >.>

Oh, and I read on the Disboards 2 1/2 years ago about someone actually taking one of those packing checklists, and... actually... packed... everything... from... the... list...

She literally


----------



## Dis_Yoda

We're bad packers at WDW - I think it's because we have a car and Disney has most things anyway that no matter what is missing, you can acquire it.  

Then again, I've forgotten to pack underwear and socks more once.  

Cvs isn't far off property - worked well that time I sprained my ankle, although fit2run is now at Disney springs and has better braces (sprain #13 or something) the resorts have most medical or toiletries even though the are a couple dollars more than the grocery store.  

It's not like you are traveling somewhere remote.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Dis_Yoda said:


> I've forgotten to pack underwear and socks more once.



So you really want to see The Wizard of Bras come back?


----------



## courtneybeth

Did a short training run last night to get ready for tomorrow's half marathon at Rock n Roll San Diego. I'm right at target pace for my goal Dopey Proof of Time and feel ready.... but have lots of nerves! 

Seven mins is a lot of time to remove from a finish time but I'm confident my friend who is pacing me to the time can get me there. Just have to remember: this pain is temporary. Dopey corral placement is permanent


----------



## DOOM1001

courtneybeth said:


> Did a short training run last night to get ready for tomorrow's half marathon at Rock n Roll San Diego. I'm right at target pace for my goal Dopey Proof of Time and feel ready.... but have lots of nerves!
> 
> Seven mins is a lot of time to remove from a finish time but I'm confident my friend who is pacing me to the time can get me there. Just have to remember: this pain is temporary. Dopey corral placement is permanent



A half marathon in June,that is just straight up weird for us Floridians.I remember a couple of years at the peak of the running boom there was a half marathon held in Clermont,Fl in the summer and they named it something like the "summer death march",I remember their website said held on the hottest day of the year at the hottest time of the day as it started like at noon.I have no idea how many ran it but it must have been one year and done as I never heard about the race again!!!


----------



## courtneybeth

@DOOM1001 - I totally get HM perplexities at certain times of year. I wouldn't want to run a half in August in Phoenix! 

So cal is lucky - we get some decent weather and RNR SD is one of the best races to run.


----------



## mrsg00fy

courtneybeth said:


> Did a short training run last night to get ready for tomorrow's half marathon at Rock n Roll San Diego. I'm right at target pace for my goal Dopey Proof of Time and feel ready.... but have lots of nerves!
> 
> Seven mins is a lot of time to remove from a finish time but I'm confident my friend who is pacing me to the time can get me there. Just have to remember: this pain is temporary. Dopey corral placement is permanent


I hope you get the time desired. Have fun. You got this. Love the dopey corral placement is permanent quote.


----------



## courtneybeth

mrsg00fy said:


> I hope you get the time desired. Have fun. You got this. Love the dopey corral placement is permanent quote.



Thanks friend! I hope so too. I'll report in with results either way - fingers crossed it's around 2:35.


----------



## Andie16

Is anyone else starting to obsess about which ADRs to book?  I don't usually overthink this, but this is my first RunDisney event and first full marathon, so I really don't know what to expect. I'm thinking of booking Via Napoli or Mama Melrose for Friday night so that I can stick with a basic pasta meal.  On Saturday we'll probably do a character breakfast - Bon Voyage, Cape May or Garden Grill. And then maybe a late lunch at Beaches and Cream on Sunday post marathon. That's all I've got so far.  Anyone else have their plans figured out?


----------



## mawatcha

Andie16 said:


> Is anyone else starting to obsess about which ADRs to book?  I don't usually overthink this, but this is my first RunDisney event and first full marathon, so I really don't know what to expect. I'm thinking of booking Via Napoli or Mama Melrose for Friday night so that I can stick with a basic pasta meal.  On Saturday we'll probably do a character breakfast - Bon Voyage, Cape May or Garden Grill. And then maybe a late lunch at Beaches and Cream on Sunday post marathon. That's all I've got so far.  Anyone else have their plans figured out?



We did Beaches and Cream post marathon in '16. A group of us shared the kitchen sink, definitely felt like we had earned it!


----------



## mawatcha

rteetz said:


> Sunday's are for Disney of course so...
> 
> Is there something that is not popular at the parks that you like to do or is a must do for you?



I love the Carousel of Progress! No sure if it's "unpopular" but it's rarely packed when I go on. It always makes me so happy. 

Outside of the parks but within WDW, I always have to spend an hour or so at the Polynesian. I just love their gardens, store, and feel that the resort has. Nothing like being able to enjoy the early morning there, then head to MK on the monorail.


----------



## lhermiston

Andie16 said:


> Is anyone else starting to obsess about which ADRs to book?  I don't usually overthink this, but this is my first RunDisney event and first full marathon, so I really don't know what to expect. I'm thinking of booking Via Napoli or Mama Melrose for Friday night so that I can stick with a basic pasta meal.  On Saturday we'll probably do a character breakfast - Bon Voyage, Cape May or Garden Grill. And then maybe a late lunch at Beaches and Cream on Sunday post marathon. That's all I've got so far.  Anyone else have their plans figured out?



I did Ohana with my wife and daughter after the 2017 marathon. All you can eat and a spiked drink in a pineapple didn't take all of my aches and pains away, but it came close!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Andie16 said:


> Is anyone else starting to obsess about which ADRs to book?  I don't usually overthink this, but this is my first RunDisney event and first full marathon, so I really don't know what to expect. I'm thinking of booking Via Napoli or Mama Melrose for Friday night so that I can stick with a basic pasta meal.  On Saturday we'll probably do a character breakfast - Bon Voyage, Cape May or Garden Grill. And then maybe a late lunch at Beaches and Cream on Sunday post marathon. That's all I've got so far.  Anyone else have their plans figured out?



I think we're going to do a late lunch/early dinner at Via Napoli on Saturday. I'm not planning anything for after the race because I'm not sure how DH will feel. I think Friday DH and I might snag a "date" and do an independent Monorail bar-hop. On Monday really, really want to snag a reservation for HEA viewing and Tuesday will be a "celebration" dinner at AP (we ate there on our honeymoon) as we will be there celebrating our anniversary and a very early graduation trip for DD1. I don't think we'll do a whole lot of ADRs though-we will be splitting up a whole lot as well as staying CL. DH has already been talking about how he's going to keep his steps down on Saturday and with an 18yo, 15yo and 11yo...I think us 'rents may be 'abandoned' a bit.


----------



## rteetz

Andie16 said:


> Is anyone else starting to obsess about which ADRs to book?  I don't usually overthink this, but this is my first RunDisney event and first full marathon, so I really don't know what to expect. I'm thinking of booking Via Napoli or Mama Melrose for Friday night so that I can stick with a basic pasta meal.  On Saturday we'll probably do a character breakfast - Bon Voyage, Cape May or Garden Grill. And then maybe a late lunch at Beaches and Cream on Sunday post marathon. That's all I've got so far.  Anyone else have their plans figured out?


I did be our guest after the marathon. I have yet to actually eat a meal at beaches and cream. Only ever gotten ice cream there.


----------



## FelisLachesis

I've been working on my list of ADRs for about a month, now (no, I won't tell you, I don't want competition for my precious reservations) 

I thought I had everything figured out, and then I saw a snippet of Pixar Live at DHS.  Now I want to go to that, but I had originally scheduled Hollywood Studios as a morning 1/2 day trip, and hopping out.  Since the first show of Pixar Live is at 5:00 pm, then I have to either flip that and my night park, which I don't really want to do, make DHS a full day (meh), or skip it.

After trying some creative puzzle work to make DHS a half-day in the evening (still gotta get to bed early), it caused two fairly big ADRs to clash on each other.

Heh, this could easily be our Sunday question  "We're less than a month away until our 180 Day mark for ADRs opens up.  How much have  you planned for the weekend that doesn't involve the races?"


----------



## nervous1sttimer

The Pixar Live show might not even be around in January. I was looking at reviews of the dining package because I like HBD and thought getting Reserved Seating for both Pixar Live and F! seemed like a good bonus.

Everything I read said it has been added only for the summer, isn't on any schedules past August, and is getting very mixed reviews.

I think my kids would love it, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday! I'm having Disney withdrawals as I just got back Friday night. 

As always Sunday's are for Disney. 

What new things at Disney are you most looking forward too? (Pandora, Star Wars, toy story, new dining, gondolas, new stuff at resorts, etc.)

My answer: I just got to experience Pandora and I loved it. The rides and land were just awesome! Now I like to look forward to whatever is next. Toy Story will open next year so that's what I'm looking forward to next.


----------



## PlutosBone17

I'm so glad I signed up for the marathon last week.  I've been back to running regularly for the past couple months but I had no races planned, so I didn't really have a focus.  

Now I have a 10 miler planned for June 18 and a half marathon planned for July 1.  Makes increasing the miles feel worth it. (up to 10 miles for long run right now, 25 miles per week over 4 days) 

This will be my first full marathon and I'm overly excited considering it's still 7 months away. 

This will also be our longest Disney trip, arriving Friday, January 5th and leaving on Saturday, January 13th. Looking forward to making ADRs in just about another month and getting to know my fellow runners through this forum!


----------



## PlutosBone17

rteetz said:


> What new things at Disney are you most looking forward too? (Pandora, Star Wars, toy story, new dining, gondolas, new stuff at resorts, etc.)



RunDisney is new to me so I'm looking forward to my first marathon!

My youngest is now over the height requirement for most rides and other child has hit the height requirement for all rides.  It's going to be a whole new world for him.

The kids already love Animal Kingdom and the addition of Pandora will make AK at least a 1.5 day adventure for us.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> What new things at Disney are you most looking forward too? (Pandora, Star Wars, toy story, new dining, gondolas, new stuff at resorts, etc.)
> .



This should come as zero surprise...

Star Wars Land in Disneyland and WDW!  


I'm also excited for The Edison & Wine Bar George at Disney Springs.


----------



## FelisLachesis

nervous1sttimer said:


> The Pixar Live show might not even be around in January. I was looking at reviews of the dining package because I like HBD and thought getting Reserved Seating for both Pixar Live and F! seemed like a good bonus.
> 
> Everything I read said it has been added only for the summer, isn't on any schedules past August, and is getting very mixed reviews.
> 
> I think my kids would love it, but I'm not getting my hopes up.



Yeah, keeping an orchestra together is expensive.  So they might be meeting this only through the summer. I hope it's longer, but if not, I'll be alright.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> What new things at Disney are you most looking forward too? (Pandora, Star Wars, toy story, new dining, gondolas, new stuff at resorts, etc.)



I am probably most looking forward to seeing/shooting Happily Ever After for the first time. I'm sure Pandora and Star Wars lands will be awesome, but the crowds and wait times for things bring all of that down a few notches for me. It's probably going to be a couple more years before I'm back down there, so at least Pandora should be a little more manageable by then.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> What new things at Disney are you most looking forward too? (Pandora, Star Wars, toy story, new dining, gondolas, new stuff at resorts, etc.)



Near Term:  Happily Ever After and Rivers of Light

Long Term:  Star Wars Land at WDW


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Hmm this is a tough one for my trip in January, I'm very much looking forward to Happily Ever After.  I got teary eyed just watching the youtube video!  And then I'm very excited for Toy Story-- I'm a HUGE Pixar fan!


----------



## courtneybeth

Hi friends - just finished my race. 

2:33:51 

Guess who achieved Dopey pot for the <5:30 corral? This kid!

Too bad I can't use this for Disneyland half weekend.


----------



## RENThead09

What I am excited for:

Disneyland-The return of Fantasmic!  The changes are gonna be amazing people.  
WDW-Pandora and the Pandora restaurants.  The food looks amazing.
Running-Getting the Dopey medal.  The last challenge left for me in the Run Disney USA catalog.  (will take care of the castle to chateau next year)


----------



## Sailormoon2

Congratulations @courtneybeth


----------



## RENThead09

courtneybeth said:


> Hi friends - just finished my race.
> 
> 2:33:51
> 
> Guess who achieved Dopey pot for the <5:30 corral? This kid!
> 
> Too bad I can't use this for Disneyland half weekend.




Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! Thats a great stress release for race weekend.
Will also give you a fun goal for DLHalf weekend.  See if you can improve your time/corral for WDW.  Or just take a lot of pics and have fun since you already have a POT


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> What new things at Disney are you most looking forward too? (Pandora, Star Wars, toy story, new dining, gondolas, new stuff at resorts, etc.)



I look forward to the "new things" each year at the annual food and wine festival, specifically the Eat to the Beat concert series and new and possibly old, food experiences.  The other new park offerings are something I look forward to, but will wait for the initial hype to die down before we experience them.


----------



## courtneybeth

RENThead09 said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! Thats a great stress release for race weekend.
> Will also give you a fun goal for DLHalf weekend.  See if you can improve your time/corral for WDW.  Or just take a lot of pics and have fun since you already have a POT



I'm very much looking forward to enjoying DLH with photos and now cranking out my 10k time to something faster for future races.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

courtneybeth said:


> Hi friends - just finished my race.
> 
> 2:33:51
> 
> Guess who achieved Dopey pot for the <5:30 corral? This kid!
> 
> Too bad I can't use this for Disneyland half weekend.



And now you have PoT for the next 2 years!  Yay!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> What new things at Disney are you most looking forward too? (Pandora, Star Wars, toy story, new dining, gondolas, new stuff at resorts, etc.)



Happily Ever After. I want to see if it looks as good from the CA Grill terrace as Wishes did.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> What new things at Disney are you most looking forward too? (Pandora, Star Wars, toy story, new dining, gondolas, new stuff at resorts, etc.)


I'll have to say Pandora since it will be the new thing for me in Jan & Happily Ever After as well. I'm really looking forward to eating at Satuli Canteen.  Then of course Toy Story Land...then Star Wars Land...



courtneybeth said:


> Hi friends - just finished my race.
> 
> 2:33:51
> 
> Guess who achieved Dopey pot for the <5:30 corral? This kid!
> 
> Too bad I can't use this for Disneyland half weekend.


Awesome racing! Congrats!


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> Happily Ever After. I want to see if it looks as good from the CA Grill terrace as Wishes did.



Watching MK fireworks from CA Grill remains high on my Disney bucket list.


----------



## mrsg00fy

courtneybeth said:


> Hi friends - just finished my race.
> 
> 2:33:51
> 
> Guess who achieved Dopey pot for the <5:30 corral? This kid!
> 
> Too bad I can't use this for Disneyland half weekend.


Congrats!!  So happy that you made your goal.


----------



## mrsg00fy

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! I'm having Disney withdrawals as I just got back Friday night.
> 
> As always Sunday's are for Disney.
> 
> What new things at Disney are you most looking forward too? (Pandora, Star Wars, toy story, new dining, gondolas, new stuff at resorts, etc.)
> 
> My answer: I just got to experience Pandora and I loved it. The rides and land were just awesome! Now I like to look forward to whatever is next. Toy Story will open next year so that's what I'm looking forward to next.




Star Wars. I guess we will check out pandora on one of these upcoming trips.  However, I'm not emotionally invested in it. I tried to watch the movie three times and fell asleep every time!


----------



## mrsg00fy

On another note, JetBlue released its fares today through early February. I booked our marathon weekend flights and we are all set. January 2nd through 9th. Boardwalk villas. Staying till the 9th because we went home earlier last year and I regretted missing out on DATW after my first dopey.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Watching MK fireworks from CA Grill remains high on my Disney bucket list.



It's even better with a glass of wine in your hand


----------



## Dopey Devon

Talking of ADRs anyone got any suggestions for post marathon dinner? We always like to have a proper celebration meal after race weekend and a few drinks as well - think its a great way of finishing off our training/weekend/holiday. We've eaten at Narcoosees, STK, Fultons and Boathouse as celebratory post race meals before (we enjoyed all of them if anyone is wondering and would recommend them to anyone, especially the Narcoosees brunch) and was wondering what was good based on other peoples experiences. We would prefer it to be at Downtown Disney or one of the hotels although sadly can't be AKL as my sister isn't a fan of the indian/african spices they use. 

I was thinking maybe Boathouse for dinner as we went for late lunch last time but we'd like to try somewhere new. Think we're going to try and get an ADR at Tiffins after the 5k as it'll be my mams first race ever (she's 60+a few and has never ran in her life but she can comfortably walk a 5k and is desperate to join us) and we haven't been to AK in years so should be fun now that Pandora is opened but I'll be anticipating mega lines  nothing like trying to stay off your feet during Dopey


----------



## JClimacus

Andie16 said:


> Is anyone else starting to obsess about which ADRs to book?  I don't usually overthink this, but this is my first RunDisney event and first full marathon, so I really don't know what to expect. I'm thinking of booking Via Napoli or Mama Melrose for Friday night so that I can stick with a basic pasta meal.  On Saturday we'll probably do a character breakfast - Bon Voyage, Cape May or Garden Grill. And then maybe a late lunch at Beaches and Cream on Sunday post marathon. That's all I've got so far.  Anyone else have their plans figured out?



I do obsess about ADR's, but that's half the fun! I'm polling the family for their priorities right now. We'll do Liberty Tree Tavern Sunday night after the Marathon, and probably one other "premium" dinner - maybe the Yachtsman. I'd like to do Sci-Fi Restaurant at HS as we've not eaten there before.


----------



## JClimacus

Dopey Devon said:


> Talking of ADRs anyone got any suggestions for post marathon dinner?



I generally go for a buffet after the marathon so I can eat unlimited quantities and my favorite is Liberty Tree Tavern. LTT followed by Happily Ever After sounds like the perfect post-marathon evening.

And speaking of Happily Ever After, that's the thing I'm most looking forward to at WDW. For me, the nighttime shows are easily the best thing at Disney.


----------



## FFigawi

Dopey Devon said:


> Talking of ADRs anyone got any suggestions for post marathon dinner? We always like to have a proper celebration meal after race weekend and a few drinks as well - think its a great way of finishing off our training/weekend/holiday. We've eaten at Narcoosees, STK, Fultons and Boathouse as celebratory post race meals before (we enjoyed all of them if anyone is wondering and would recommend them to anyone, especially the Narcoosees brunch) and was wondering what was good based on other peoples experiences. We would prefer it to be at Downtown Disney or one of the hotels although sadly can't be AKL as my sister isn't a fan of the indian/african spices they use.



Paradiso in Downtown Disney is a good place for rehydration & refueling after the full. Great drinks and tasty food too. Too bad you're taking AKL off the list. Jiko is an excellent place to eat.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Thing I am most looking forward to is going through Pandora at night. I have no idea when that will happen as I imagine it is going to be jam-packed for a while and with Marathon Weekend falling when it does we are going to be down there at virtually the busiest time of the year. We're staying off-property as well, so I don't anticipate being able to get FP for Pandora rides this time around. Similarly anticipating Happily Ever After but once again the crowds will probably delay my first experience until a different trip than this January.

I am already anticipating my ADR window. We would like to try Ohana for the first time this trip and I am going to be trying to get that for at least one of our dates. I'm guessing I'll be unsuccessful but I have to give it a shot. Other than that we love so many places (and not all of them super-busy) that I'm sure we'll eat a bunch of awesome food at awesome places and that's about it. I love Tusker House, so that will probably be a priority booking for lunch when we visit AK.


----------



## FelisLachesis

I like that doing something special is great after the race! I've been staring at like either California Grill or Citricos. Something fun but light.

As for the night before, what do you guys do?


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> It's even better with a glass of wine in your hand



Can I substitute a beer for the wine?


----------



## cavepig

FelisLachesis said:


> As for the night before, what do you guys do?


we usually eat at our food court (all stars lately) for pasta or pizza or rice dish or have done pasta your way at Riverside or art of animation.  I don't want a huge meal or anything "new", although riverside is a lot of pasta. So I keep it simple, no ADR and try to eat early.


----------



## FelisLachesis

cavepig said:


> we usually eat at our food court (all stars lately) for pasta or pizza or rice dish or have done pasta your way at Riverside or art of animation.  I don't want a huge meal or anything "new", although riverside is a lot of pasta. So I keep it simple, no ADR and try to eat early.



Everyone keeps saying the pasta at Riverside, and I'm staying at... Riverside... Welp, that night's dinner is set!


----------



## FFigawi

FelisLachesis said:


> As for the night before, what do you guys do?



Kimonos


----------



## courtneybeth

mrsg00fy said:


> On another note, JetBlue released its fares today through early February. I booked our marathon weekend flights and we are all set. January 2nd through 9th. Boardwalk villas. Staying till the 9th because we went home earlier last year and I regretted missing out on DATW after my first dopey.



DirecTV and free sodas / snacks. Totally a great choice!  We'll be staying across the way from you at the Beach Club villas.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FelisLachesis said:


> As for the night before, what do you guys do?



While my husband has never run a marathon - we have done many challenge weekends for the 10K Saturday, Half Sunday.  We typically do Italian on Friday Night and a Steakhouse on Saturday.  We did Mexican before Wine & Dine this past year as my husband was vegetarian and we knew that would get him a lot of protein but he's no longer vegetarian.  We eat around 5PM and are back in the room by 6:30/7.  We try to be asleep by 8!  

Since we're at Boardwalk Villas this trip - we'll probably do Il Mulino or Tutta Italia for Friday - Saturday will be Yachtsman.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

rteetz said:


> What new things at Disney are you most looking forward too? (Pandora, Star Wars, toy story, new dining, gondolas, new stuff at resorts, etc.)


I am going to have to agree with @Barca33Runner and say Pandora at night. I did the AP preview a couple weeks ago and it was so pretty during the day so I can only imagine what it looks like at night. 

I finished booking the last 3 nights for my marathon stay this week thanks to @Waiting2goback and the great deal he found. Right now I am doing 2 nights at POP before DH comes over and then 3 nights at CR. I'm so excited, I have never stayed on the monorail before!


----------



## rteetz

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I am going to have to agree with @Barca33Runner and say Pandora at night. I did the AP preview a couple weeks ago and it was so pretty during the day so I can only imagine what it looks like at night.
> 
> I finished booking the last 3 nights for my marathon stay this week thanks to @Waiting2goback and the great deal he found. Right now I am doing 2 nights at POP before DH comes over and then 3 nights at CR. I'm so excited, I have never stayed on the monorail before!


Exciting! I have never stayed on the monorail either. 

Just got back from WDW and Pandora at night is awesome. I think I prefer the day time though as you can see some many more of the details. Both are very unique experiences.


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> As always Sunday's are for Disney.
> 
> What new things at Disney are you most looking forward to? (Pandora, Star Wars, toy story, new dining, gondolas, new stuff at resorts, etc.)



For brand new things: Pandora! And collecting the 2.0 starbucks ornament for Hollywood Studios since I have the older version.

For things new to me: Entering EPCOT via International Gateway (near Beach Club) during Marathon Weekend; eating at Ohana; and uh... finally riding Tower of Terror (?).


----------



## Waiting2goback

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I am going to have to agree with @Barca33Runner and say Pandora at night. I did the AP preview a couple weeks ago and it was so pretty during the day so I can only imagine what it looks like at night.
> 
> I finished booking the last 3 nights for my marathon stay this week thanks to @Waiting2goback and the great deal he found. Right now I am doing 2 nights at POP before DH comes over and then 3 nights at CR. I'm so excited, I have never stayed on the monorail before!



Happy to help.  You will love the monorail.  I am looking forward to another stay at the Contemporary as well.


----------



## rteetz

courtneybeth said:


> For brand new things: Pandora! And collecting the 2.0 starbucks ornament for Hollywood Studios since I have the older version.
> 
> For things new to me: Entering EPCOT via International Gateway (near Beach Club) during Marathon Weekend; eating at Ohana; and uh... finally riding Tower of Terror (?).


You've never done ToT? Wow! That ride is incredible even though I'm not fond of drop rides.


----------



## Baloo in MI

I am excited to experience Happily Ever After.  As for dinner recommendations after the marathon, for me it has to be O'hana!  And I am excited that next month begins the ADR booking.  I know O'hana means family, but for me it means steak, chicken and shrimp!


----------



## mrsg00fy

I finished booking the last 3 nights for my marathon stay this week thanks to @Waiting2goback and the great deal he found. Right now I am doing 2 nights at POP before DH comes over and then 3 nights at CR. I'm so excited, I have never stayed on the monorail before![/QUOTE]

You are going to love the contemporary. We have only stayed there a couple of times including our tenth wedding anniversary and the location can't be beat. The ability to just stroll over to the magic kingdom is fabulous.


----------



## DOOM1001

rteetz said:


> You've never done ToT? Wow! That ride is incredible even though I'm not fond of drop rides.


ToT is thrilling  but being indoors and with the dark ride portion I almost don't consider it a true drop ride.I've been to Cedar Point and ridden their 300-400 foot tall coasters and none of them scare me a bit.A true drop ride like Falcons Fury at Busch Gardens totally freak me out and turn me into a baby,Tot is still the best ride at WDW.


----------



## mawatcha

rteetz said:


> What new things at Disney are you most looking forward too? (Pandora, Star Wars, toy story, new dining, gondolas, new stuff at resorts, etc.)



Toy Story Land! Just wish it was opening before marathon weekend . We can't have everything though...


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> What new things at Disney are you most looking forward too? (Pandora, Star Wars, toy story, new dining, gondolas, new stuff at resorts, etc.)


Star Wars is what appeals to me most BUT for my trip in January I just want to go to Animal Kingdom for once. The last two times I was down there was always one person in the party who hated Animal Kingdom and didn't want to spend time there. I'm looking forward to having that opportunity this trip. Seeing Pandora will just be a bonus.


----------



## PlutosBone17

Is there a chart somewhere online that shows what marathon corral people are placed in based on there 10 mile or half marathon time?

All I can seem to find is corral placement based on projected finishing time.  

I could use a forecasting calculator but I was hoping there was a chart somewhere based on people's actual proof of times submitted in prior years.

Trying to figure out what my goal time should be for my upcoming race.


----------



## Anisum

PlutosBone17 said:


> Is there a chart somewhere online that shows what marathon corral people are placed in based on there 10 mile or half marathon time?
> 
> All I can seem to find is corral placement based on projected finishing time.
> 
> I could use a forecasting calculator but I was hoping there was a chart somewhere based on people's actual proof of times submitted in prior years.
> 
> Trying to figure out what my goal time should be for my upcoming race.


So there isn't any official one from runDisney but there might be one people on here have made based on other DIS members PoT. In generally, the forecasting calculator to use would be McMillan's as that has been the best estimate of how Disney will corral people based on PoT.


----------



## ZellyB

I'm most looking forward to staying at the Polynesian for the first time.  Thanks also to @Waiting2goback for pointing me to a travel agent who had good rates.  I was planning on booking Contempo, but she also had good rates for Poly, so we went for it.  I'm also looking forward to Pandora and night time hours at my favorite park, AK!!

I need to start working out a plan for my ADRs, that will be on us in no time.  I do know we are planning to eat at Victoria and Alberts to celebrate!!


----------



## dzak1717

Was able to book our room today, DVC 7 months out. Tried for Copper Creek but no luck, staying at Saratoga Springs for the first time. Excited about staying close to Disney Springs and all of the great food options for pre/post marathon. Looking to do Via Napoli pre-half on Friday and then see what else we can do Saturday night. Thinking Homecomin' for post Marathon dinner meal and chicken and waffles for lunch.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> I'm most looking forward to staying at the Polynesian for the first time.  Thanks also to @Waiting2goback for pointing me to a travel agent who had good rates.  I was planning on booking Contempo, but she also had good rates for Poly, so we went for it.  I'm also looking forward to Pandora and night time hours at my favorite park, AK!!
> 
> I need to start working out a plan for my ADRs, that will be on us in no time.  I do know we are planning to eat at Victoria and Alberts to celebrate!!


A new avatar again! I was confused for a minute lol.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> A new avatar again! I was confused for a minute lol.




Well, at least you know this one will stick around until January, so you have a long time to get used to it.


----------



## Dopey Devon

FFigawi said:


> Paradiso in Downtown Disney is a good place for rehydration & refueling after the full. Great drinks and tasty food too. Too bad you're taking AKL off the list. Jiko is an excellent place to eat.



Will look at Paradiso, thanks for the tip! I know it's such a shame, we love those flavours as well but she just doesn't like them so not really fair as she is doing Dopey as well. She can handle Boma so at least we get a great breakfast every holiday!


----------



## Goofy2015

This isn't just for the marathon weekend itself, but any day in general. On the WDW website, I am not able to book any hotel rooms. Usually do DVC, but not using any points for that trip. Just seems weird 7 months out and not able to book a hotel room. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sailormoon2

@Goofy2015 Disney doesn't usually release dates for the following year until mid/late June.


----------



## rteetz

Goofy2015 said:


> This isn't just for the marathon weekend itself, but any day in general. On the WDW website, I am not able to book any hotel rooms. Usually do DVC, but not using any points for that trip. Just seems weird 7 months out and not able to book a hotel room. Any suggestions?


WDW non-DVC packages don't open for the following year until the summer usually mid/late June or early July.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Goofy2015 said:


> This isn't just for the marathon weekend itself, but any day in general. On the WDW website, I am not able to book any hotel rooms. Usually do DVC, but not using any points for that trip. Just seems weird 7 months out and not able to book a hotel room. Any suggestions?



You can call and make it.

Room Only Reservations can be made 500 days out on the phone.


----------



## DVCFan1994

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! I'm having Disney withdrawals as I just got back Friday night.
> 
> As always Sunday's are for Disney.
> 
> What new things at Disney are you most looking forward too? (Pandora, Star Wars, toy story, new dining, gondolas, new stuff at resorts, etc.)
> 
> My answer: I just got to experience Pandora and I loved it. The rides and land were just awesome! Now I like to look forward to whatever is next. Toy Story will open next year so that's what I'm looking forward to next.



I'm heading to Pandora this Saturday and looking forward to it.  But, as a Star Wars fan, I am most looking forward to that in a few years!



FFigawi said:


> Happily Ever After. I want to see if it looks as good from the CA Grill terrace as Wishes did.


I'll be testing this out a week from today  I always loved Wishes for CA Grill, hoping HEA is just as good. 



FFigawi said:


> It's even better with a glass of wine in your hand


Never actually brought a drink out - I'll add this to the to do list for next week


----------



## Goofy2015

Yea I am just used to DVC and booking at the usual 7 or 11 month windows. I have booked non-dvc before but not during the January time of year. Looking at staying at a moderate like Port Orleans.


----------



## lhermiston

Baloo in MI said:


> I am excited to experience Happily Ever After.  As for dinner recommendations after the marathon, for me it has to be O'hana!  And I am excited that next month begins the ADR booking.  I know O'hana means family, but for me it means steak, chicken and shrimp!



Ohana is life.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> What new things at Disney are you most looking forward too? (Pandora, Star Wars, toy story, new dining, gondolas, new stuff at resorts, etc.)


So, I'm semi-local and visit WDW often - it's super exciting to have a bunch of new things to look forward to! It's been a while. 

I visited Pandora last week, but didn't get to experience NRR, Windtraders or Satu'li, so I'm excited to try them next month. And I'm really looking forward to HEA!



FelisLachesis said:


> As for the night before, what do you guys do?


I cook! I stick to Nothing New on Race Day and always book a villa with a full kitchen, so I prepare whatever meal has been working for me in training. Boring, but it works for me!



rteetz said:


> Just got back from WDW and Pandora at night is awesome. I think I prefer the day time though as you can see some many more of the details. Both are very unique experiences.


ITA - I didn't get much time in daylight, so I'm also looking forward to more daylight exploring time next trip!


----------



## Chaitali

I'm most looking forward to Star Wars Land!  I know it's a long way out but I'm a big fan so nothing else can match the excitement of that for me 

Thanks to the travel agent recommendation from @Waiting2goback I got my hotel reservation worked out too.  I'll be staying at Port Orleans Riverside so their make your own pasta should work well for the night before the marathon.  For after the race, I think we're just going to go to Epcot and eat quick service around the world.  And I'm saving my fancy celebratory dinner for the day after the marathon since I'll hopefully be recovered and rested enough to enjoy it fully   The plan is Victoria and Albert's since you only have your first marathon once!


----------



## courtneybeth

PlutosBone17 said:


> Is there a chart somewhere online that shows what marathon corral people are placed in based on there 10 mile or half marathon time?
> 
> All I can seem to find is corral placement based on projected finishing time.
> 
> I could use a forecasting calculator but I was hoping there was a chart somewhere based on people's actual proof of times submitted in prior years.
> 
> Trying to figure out what my goal time should be for my upcoming race.



From what I gather RunDisney rounds up to the nearest minute (i.e., 2:33:51 or 2:33:02 is technically a 2:34 to RunDisney), then uses some version of a calculator similar to McMillan to extrapolate where you will be.

You want something less than 1:56:59 on a 10 miler and/or  2:35:59 on a half marathon to be in the 5:30 or less corral.  Otherwise you can guestimate where you will be and put yourself in the 5:31 to 7 hour corrals.

It's really a crapshoot as to how they'll separate out corrals. It varies based upon the number of people participating and what times they submit... there could be smaller gaps or large gaps between projected times and participants.


----------



## mrsg00fy

PrincessV said:


> I cook! I stick to Nothing New on Race Day and always book a villa with a full kitchen, so I prepare whatever meal has been working for me in training. Boring, but it works for me!


I cooked too.  We had a boardwalk villa and I made a simple meal of pasta and salad. It was wonderful to have that option.  The washer and dryer also came in handy. It was so cold that I wore the same pants for every race and was able to wash them each day. I had no use for the shorts I brought along!!


----------



## mrsg00fy

courtneybeth said:


> From what I gather RunDisney rounds up to the nearest minute (i.e., 2:33:51 or 2:33:02 is technically a 2:34 to RunDisney), then uses some version of a calculator similar to McMillan to extrapolate where you will be.
> 
> You want something less than 1:56:59 on a 10 miler and/or  2:35:59 on a half marathon to be in the 5:30 or less corral.  Otherwise you can guestimate where you will be and put yourself in the 5:31 to 7 hour corrals.
> 
> It's really a crapshoot as to how they'll separate out corrals. It varies based upon the number of people participating and what times they submit... there could be smaller gaps or large gaps between projected times and participants.


 This is exactly why I aimed for a 1:56 on my recent ten miler....to try to be above a 5:30 marathon placement.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

courtneybeth said:


> From what I gather RunDisney rounds up to the nearest minute (i.e., 2:33:51 or 2:33:02 is technically a 2:34 to RunDisney), then uses some version of a calculator similar to McMillan to extrapolate where you will be.
> 
> You want something less than 1:56:59 on a 10 miler and/or  2:35:59 on a half marathon to be in the 5:30 or less corral.  Otherwise you can guestimate where you will be and put yourself in the 5:31 to 7 hour corrals.
> 
> It's really a crapshoot as to how they'll separate out corrals. It varies based upon the number of people participating and what times they submit... there could be smaller gaps or large gaps between projected times and participants.



My experience is they rounded down.  Had a 1:50:21 half POT for Darkside and was placed in A which had listed <= 1:50 as time required.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Goofy2015 said:


> Yea I am just used to DVC and booking at the usual 7 or 11 month windows. I have booked non-dvc before but not during the January time of year. Looking at staying at a moderate like Port Orleans.



Call 407-939-iRun to book through runDisney travel. Their rates are actually quite good, a little cheaper off rack rates.


----------



## Eeyores#1Fan

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! I'm having Disney withdrawals as I just got back Friday night.
> 
> As always Sunday's are for Disney.
> 
> What new things at Disney are you most looking forward too? (Pandora, Star Wars, toy story, new dining, gondolas, new stuff at resorts, etc.)
> 
> My answer: I just got to experience Pandora and I loved it. The rides and land were just awesome! Now I like to look forward to whatever is next. Toy Story will open next year so that's what I'm looking forward to next.



Pandora and Tree of Life Awakening show 



courtneybeth said:


> Hi friends - just finished my race.
> 
> 2:33:51
> 
> Guess who achieved Dopey pot for the <5:30 corral? This kid!
> 
> Too bad I can't use this for Disneyland half weekend.



CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## michigandergirl

Most looking forward to Star Wars land, but I also really love Toy Story.

I'm not sure where we are eating before or after the marathon yet. I guess we better get thinking about it because it may take awhile for 4 women to decide!


----------



## MissLiss279

WhereInFlorida said:


> My experience is they rounded down.  Had a 1:50:21 half POT for Darkside and was placed in A which had listed <= 1:50 as time required.



Agree - at least for Dark Side - my proof of time was 2:15:07, and was placed in the 2:15 or less corral.


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> As always Sunday's are for Disney.
> 
> What new things at Disney are you most looking forward too? (Pandora, Star Wars, toy story, new dining, gondolas, new stuff at resorts, etc.)
> 
> My answer: I just got to experience Pandora and I loved it. The rides and land were just awesome! Now I like to look forward to whatever is next. Toy Story will open next year so that's what I'm looking forward to next.



New stuff I'm looking forward to since our last visit in August of 2015: New movie on Soarin', Nomad Lounge in AK and Pandora. 

Not super excited about FEA honestly. Skeptical about the gondolas. Ambivalent about Toy Story Land and Star Wars.


----------



## baxter24

I am most looking forward to Star Wars land but excited to check out everything new at Animal Kingdom. Looking forward to seeing Pandora, Rivers of Light, and the Tree of Life's projection show. We are going for a day in September but not sure how much we will get done. I had planned on no parks while I am down there for Dopey but I am thinking about going there after the 5k on my own now!


----------



## camaker

baxter24 said:


> I am most looking forward to Star Wars land but excited to check out everything new at Animal Kingdom. Looking forward to seeing Pandora, Rivers of Light, and the Tree of Life's projection show. We are going for a day in September but not sure how much we will get done. I had planned on no parks while I am down there for Dopey but I am thinking about going there after the 5k on my own now!



No parks during Dopey?!?!  

Say it isn't so!!


----------



## jeanigor

camaker said:


> No parks during Dopey?!?!
> 
> Say it isn't so!!



I tried that on the first and second Dopey.....I failed.


----------



## VAfamily1998

WhereInFlorida said:


> My experience is they rounded down.  Had a 1:50:21 half POT for Darkside and was placed in A which had listed <= 1:50 as time required.


Unfortunately I've had the opposite experience.   A couple years ago for Wine and Dine Corral A was listed at 1:48 and below.  I submitted a 1:47:48 and was placed in corral B.


----------



## DopeyBadger

PlutosBone17 said:


> Is there a chart somewhere online that shows what marathon corral people are placed in based on there 10 mile or half marathon time?
> 
> All I can seem to find is corral placement based on projected finishing time.
> 
> I could use a forecasting calculator but I was hoping there was a chart somewhere based on people's actual proof of times submitted in prior years.
> 
> Trying to figure out what my goal time should be for my upcoming race.



This is unofficial based on the information runDisney provided next to the corral information:

 

I used runDisney's estimated time next to the marathon and then calculated the 10 mile and HM from McMillan.  This is a rough estimate based on the last two years.  The actual 2018 corrals will be based on the people who run the 2018 version (both number of and their POT).

The green values are non-POT required corrals and are based purely (almost purely) on estimated finish time.  I also believe that estimated finish time plays a role with POT as well though.  If I qualify for B with a 3:30, but put my estimated finish time as a 4:30, I believe I would be placed in corral G.  My POT justifies a B, but I'm telling them I'm running slower thus place me with people of a similar desired race day pace.  The opposite is where issues come up.  If I have a POT for corral G, but put an estimated finish time of corral B, then I'm likely to get flagged and may end up in corral P instead.




courtneybeth said:


> From what I gather RunDisney rounds up to the nearest minute (i.e., 2:33:51 or 2:33:02 is technically a 2:34 to RunDisney), then uses some version of a calculator similar to McMillan to extrapolate where you will be.
> 
> You want something less than 1:56:59 on a 10 miler and/or  2:35:59 on a half marathon to be in the 5:30 or less corral.  Otherwise you can guestimate where you will be and put yourself in the 5:31 to 7 hour corrals.
> 
> It's really a crapshoot as to how they'll separate out corrals. It varies based upon the number of people participating and what times they submit... there could be smaller gaps or large gaps between projected times and participants.





WhereInFlorida said:


> My experience is they rounded down.  Had a 1:50:21 half POT for Darkside and was placed in A which had listed <= 1:50 as time required.





MissLiss279 said:


> Agree - at least for Dark Side - my proof of time was 2:15:07, and was placed in the 2:15 or less corral.



It's actually both and neither at the same time based on my guess.  My understanding is it is a pure ranking system.  All 20,000+ entires are filtered into a single ranking.  They have predetermined cutoffs for corral sizing.  A=500, B=1000, C=1000, etc. (just made up numbers by me here).  Then they refer to the ranking and bam after 1-500 the cutoff for A is born.  Then, 500-1500 is B.  Etc.  This is how sometimes people will have a rounded up and rounded down number based on the estimated finish time provided next to the corral numbers from Disney.  Some people just missed the next corral or just snuck in by mere seconds one way or the other.  At least, that's how I understand it.  This is based on how the corrals themselves almost always seem to be round numbers of people.  No way that happens randomly and strongly suggests a ranking system where some with a 1:50:xx go one way and others with 1:50:xx but slower go the other (even though the cutoff says 1:50).  Now it gets even fuzzier with challenge runners and keeping their bib the same for multiple races which is where sometimes you may see people with a slightly lower number than cutoff but placed differently.  All just a guess on my part though.

Edit - Found an error in the chart I made.


----------



## FelisLachesis

michigandergirl said:


> Most looking forward to Star Wars land, but I also really love Toy Story.
> 
> I'm not sure where we are eating before or after the marathon yet. I guess we better get thinking about it because it may take awhile for 4 women to decide!



Well, y'all better make up your mind, soon, or I'll be throwing Buckeyes at you!

......................


----------



## courtneybeth

DopeyBadger said:


> This is unofficial based on the information runDisney provided next to the corral information:
> 
> View attachment 242161
> 
> I used runDisney's estimated time next to the marathon and then calculated the 10 mile and HM from McMillan.  This is a rough estimate based on the last two years.  The actual 2018 corrals will be based on the people who run the 2018 version (both number of and their POT).
> 
> The green values are non-POT required corrals and are based purely (almost purely) on estimated finish time.  I also believe that estimated finish time plays a role with POT as well though.  If I qualify for B with a 3:30, but put my estimated finish time as a 4:30, I believe I would be placed in corral G.  My POT justifies a B, but I'm telling them I'm running slower thus place me with people of a similar desired race day pace.  The opposite is where issues come up.  If I have a POT for corral G, but put an estimated finish time of corral B, then I'm likely to get flagged and may end up in corral P instead.



The math on this is so perplexing because it feels like it is ever-changing. Appreciate the work you put into this for us.

 That said... a 2:24 looks much more achievable than a 2:22 for the next level of corral. That's only an additional 9 mins I have to shave off - so no pressure.


----------



## FelisLachesis

courtneybeth said:


> The math on this is so perplexing because it feels like it is ever-changing. Appreciate the work you put into this for us.
> 
> That said... a 2:24 looks much more achievable than a 2:22 for the next level of corral. That's only an additional 9 mins I have to shave off - so no pressure.



It's all based on the PoT that runners gave to Disney before the race. People's times are getting better, so the cutoffs are getting faster. The last thing rD wants us to have a cutoff be 4:00 and not changing, if everyone starts to have 3:40-4:00 time, then there's going to be a logjam at that corral.

Edit: fixed typo


----------



## Waiting2goback

ZellyB said:


> I'm most looking forward to staying at the Polynesian for the first time.  Thanks also to @Waiting2goback for pointing me to a travel agent who had good rates.  I was planning on booking Contempo, but she also had good rates for Poly, so we went for it.  I'm also looking forward to Pandora and night time hours at my favorite park, AK!!
> 
> I need to start working out a plan for my ADRs, that will be on us in no time.  I do know we are planning to eat at Victoria and Alberts to celebrate!!





Chaitali said:


> I'm most looking forward to Star Wars Land!  I know it's a long way out but I'm a big fan so nothing else can match the excitement of that for me
> 
> Thanks to the travel agent recommendation from @Waiting2goback I got my hotel reservation worked out too.  I'll be staying at Port Orleans Riverside so their make your own pasta should work well for the night before the marathon.  For after the race, I think we're just going to go to Epcot and eat quick service around the world.  And I'm saving my fancy celebratory dinner for the day after the marathon since I'll hopefully be recovered and rested enough to enjoy it fully   The plan is Victoria and Albert's since you only have your first marathon once!



I am glad you guys found a good deal and got something booked.  It is so much less stressful, at least for me, knowing my room is booked.  Now that JetBlue has opened up through 2/14 I will be watching rates like a hawk to book that too.


----------



## mrsg00fy

DopeyBadger said:


> This is unofficial based on the information runDisney provided next to the corral information:
> 
> View attachment 242161
> 
> I used runDisney's estimated time next to the marathon and then calculated the 10 mile and HM from McMillan.  This is a rough estimate based on the last two years.  The actual 2018 corrals will be based on the people who run the 2018 version (both number of and their POT).
> 
> The green values are non-POT required corrals and are based purely (almost purely) on estimated finish time.  I also believe that estimated finish time plays a role with POT as well though.  If I qualify for B with a 3:30, but put my estimated finish time as a 4:30, I believe I would be placed in corral G.  My POT justifies a B, but I'm telling them I'm running slower thus place me with people of a similar desired race day pace.  The opposite is where issues come up.  If I have a POT for corral G, but put an estimated finish time of corral B, then I'm likely to get flagged and may end up in corral P instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually both and neither at the same time based on my guess.  My understanding is it is a pure ranking system.  All 20,000+ entires are filtered into a single ranking.  They have predetermined cutoffs for corral sizing.  A=500, B=1000, C=1000, etc. (just made up numbers by me here).  Then they refer to the ranking and bam after 1-500 the cutoff for A is born.  Then, 500-1500 is B.  Etc.  This is how sometimes people will have a rounded up and rounded down number based on the estimated finish time provided next to the corral numbers from Disney.  Some people just missed the next corral or just snuck in by mere seconds one way or the other.  At least, that's how I understand it.  This is based on how the corrals themselves almost always seem to be round numbers of people.  No way that happens randomly and strongly suggests a ranking system where some with a 1:50:xx go one way and others with 1:50:xx but slower go the other (even though the cutoff says 1:50).  Now it gets even fuzzier with challenge runners and keeping their bib the same for multiple races which is where sometimes you may see people with a slightly lower number than cutoff but placed differently.  All just a guess on my part though.


Thank you so much for doing this!  That is a very detailed response and is very helpful.


----------



## FelisLachesis

mrsg00fy said:


> Thank you so much for doing this!  That is a very detailed response and is very helpful.



@DopeyBadger is our resident spreadsheet guru, if you need data analyzed in a hurry, he's your guy! (probably because he's already done the analysis )


----------



## FelisLachesis

Waiting2goback said:


> I am glad you guys found a good deal and got something booked.  It is so much less stressful, at least for me, knowing my room is booked.  Now that JetBlue has opened up through 2/14 I will be watching rates like a hawk to book that too.



Us Southwest people are still waiting for June 22 until we can book our trip home. *blah*


----------



## DopeyBadger

courtneybeth said:


> The math on this is so perplexing because it feels like it is ever-changing. Appreciate the work you put into this for us.
> 
> That said... a 2:24 looks much more achievable than a 2:22 for the next level of corral. That's only an additional 9 mins I have to shave off - so no pressure.





mrsg00fy said:


> Thank you so much for doing this!  That is a very detailed response and is very helpful.



I believe this is how it goes:

-25,000+ runners sign up for marathon, goofy, or dopey.  All of these entires are pooled together.
-Everyone is ranked by estimated finish time: 4 hrs or less, 4:10, 4:20, 4:30, 4:40, 4:50, 5:00, 5:10, 5:20 (these all require POT), then 5:30, 5:40, 5:50, etc.  This is submitted at registration and can be changed up to Oct 3rd POT deadline
-Everyone with an estimated finish time of less than 5:30 has their POT standardized.  Whether it is a 10 miler or HM, it is converted to a marathon estimate using McMillan.  Since most people's race times are not linear based on the mcmillan race equivalency calculator, this is why running a 10 miler is usually the most advantageous.
-Once all POT have been standardized to marathon estimates, then within each estimated finish time block the runners POT are ranked from best to worst.
-At this point or sometime around this, runDisney may choose to use the link provided at registration to verify the authenticity of your POT.  If verified, then nothing happens.  If invalidated, then they may move you into the last corral.
-Now everyone is first sorted by estimated finish and then within finish is sorted by submitted POT.  Now runDisney uses the predetermined cutoffs (A=500, B=1000, C=1000, F=2500, etc again made up) to seed the runners into these corrals.  Hence, runner ranked #500 will be in corral A and runner #501 will be in corral B.  Now whatever POT that separated runner #500 and 501 is then determined to be the "cutoff" for corral A.  So if #500 was 3:20:04 and #501 was 3:20:05, then runDisney prints 3:20 as the cutoff for corral A.
-All runners without a POT and an estimated finish time less than 5:20 are now also seeded into corrals.  But purely based on estimated finish time.  Thus, this is why there is a glut of 5:30 marathoners.  There isn't really that many people who can run a 5:30.  Even someone who will run a 7:00 could put a 5:30 and be seeded in a faster corral.  The corralling is meant to keep people of similar pacing together on the race course (or at least in the beginning, because well characters and rides to be ridden and all).

Now once the marathon is seeded, they go back and figure out the half marathon.  They keep all of the goofy and dopey in their assigned marathon corrals.  Then they backfill all the corrals with half marathoners.  Then based on wherever the half marathoners fall as #500 and #501 is determined to be the cutoff for corral A of the HM.

One explanation for beating a corral cutoff and yet being placed behind it, might have to do with the estimated finish time.  If you slightly undersold yourself, you might self seed yourself in a slower corral.

This is why each year is different in terms of the cutoff for an individual corral.  It's based on the POT submitted by that pool of people, and by runDisney determining how many people they want in each corral.  If they suddenly choose to have different corral sizing then the corral letter to POT may suddenly change.  But the important part is to see how many people are in front and behind you when the corrals come out, not necessarily the letter.  In the end, that's all that really matters when it comes to corral placement.


----------



## Eeyores#1Fan

Anisum said:


> So there isn't any official one from runDisney but there might be one people on here have made based on other DIS members PoT. In generally, the forecasting calculator to use would be McMillan's as that has been the best estimate of how Disney will corral people based on PoT.



Thanks for this!  Now I have a goal pace I need to get to in order to meet my goal time


----------



## sourire

Most looking forward to getting back to Animal Kingdom (bonus = Pandora).  Didn't go to AK on our last few trips.  I distinctly remember pooping out on my niece and nephew and taking a rest day by the pool with DH, while mom, sis, and the kids went to AK in summer of 2014-ish, b/c I still hear about how I left them in favor of the pool, umbrella drinks, and napping. (Plus, DH "needed a small break from the Mouse.")  
Really miss riding Everest!!  =)

I've also never seen the AKL, and I'm determined to get there this trip.  I'm thinking about booking a dining ressie at one of the restaurants there, b/c they all seem to have rave reviews!  My mom-in-law (who I'm traveling with for marathon weekend) is super easy-going, and she told me to book whatever ADRs I want, as she's "just along for the ride." =P That probably sounds great, but I'm someone who has a tough time with decisions when there are too many wonderful options.  (First world problem, I know.) Feeling thankful to have such dilemmas.


----------



## CherieFran

I'm looking forward to seeing Happily Ever After this trip (hopefully one night after the races are over).

Booked at Beach Club last week (thanks, @Waiting2goback for the TA recommendation!) and booked my JetBlue flights this weekend! I'm going to start obsessing over ADRs this week!


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> Well, at least you know this one will stick around until January, so you have a long time to get used to it.



Now if only that @roxymama would change hers too


----------



## mawatcha

Hmm... is it ridiculous that I'm becoming determined to get placed in my previous corral? 

I was in Corral B in 2016, but my half time since then has gone up around 5 to 7 minutes.

What's the latest they'll accept time changes? Now I'm gonna have to get properly training and find an August race!


----------



## DVCFan1994

Question, I've only ever had one POT that I entered for prior races.  But this time, I may have a second to enter.  I did a 10 miler yesterday, so I'd have something to get me moved up a bit.   But I am hoping to get a better time at a race in August.  Do you have to do anything different to replace one POT with another, or just repeat the same process?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

mawatcha said:


> Hmm... is it ridiculous that I'm becoming determined to get placed in my previous corral?
> 
> I was in Corral B in 2016, but my half time since then has gone up around 5 to 7 minutes.
> 
> What's the latest they'll accept time changes? Now I'm gonna have to get properly training and find an August race!



October 3rd


----------



## mawatcha

Dis_Yoda said:


> October 3rd



Thanks! I found a mid-2016 race result that should help me qualify for my preferred corral too. Still, good to get training early I guess .


----------



## courtneybeth

DVCFan1994 said:


> Question, I've only ever had one POT that I entered for prior races.  But this time, I may have a second to enter.  I did a 10 miler yesterday, so I'd have something to get me moved up a bit.   But I am hoping to get a better time at a race in August.  Do you have to do anything different to replace one POT with another, or just repeat the same process?



I could be misreading this question, but you just go into your race registration and edit the POT submission area. But double-check as it can be 2-3 times of entering the data before it accepts it.


----------



## FelisLachesis

(sorry, I might lose a few of you with this message)

@DopeyBadger , I'm wondering about the McMillan calculator, and how it comes up with the results.  Is the calculator simply a linear ratio of the change in distance?  E.g. going from 10 miles to a marathon, it will just simply multiply the time by 2.62?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FelisLachesis said:


> (sorry, I might lose a few of you with this message)
> 
> @DopeyBadger , I'm wondering about the McMillan calculator, and how it comes up with the results.  Is the calculator simply a linear ratio of the change in distance?  E.g. going from 10 miles to a marathon, it will just simply multiply the time by 2.62?



The McMillan is not linear.  It accounts for a slow down when mileage is increased.


----------



## ZellyB

FFigawi said:


> Now if only that @roxymama would change hers too



So true!!  I mean she HAS completed a half-marathon now with ease.  Right, @roxymama?


----------



## roxymama

ZellyB said:


> So true!!  I mean she HAS completed a half-marathon now with ease.  Right, @roxymama?



@FFigawi @ZellyB I can't be distracted right now from my "personal worst" 5k attempt in November.  This is gonna need some serious training and dedication!!!


----------



## Anisum

DopeyBadger said:


> This is unofficial based on the information runDisney provided next to the corral information


I knew you would have this.


Eeyores#1Fan said:


> Thanks for this!  Now I have a goal pace I need to get to in order to meet my goal time


No problem!


----------



## DopeyBadger

FelisLachesis said:


> (sorry, I might lose a few of you with this message)
> 
> @DopeyBadger , I'm wondering about the McMillan calculator, and how it comes up with the results.  Is the calculator simply a linear ratio of the change in distance?  E.g. going from 10 miles to a marathon, it will just simply multiply the time by 2.62?



@Dis_Yoda is correct.  The relationship of the actual race times is not linear.  Thus, you can't take mile PR time and multiply by 26.2 to get an estimated marathon finish time.

I think the confusion stems from this comment I made:



DopeyBadger said:


> Whether it is a 10 miler or HM, it is converted to a marathon estimate using McMillan. Since most people's race times are not linear based on the mcmillan race equivalency calculator, this is why running a 10 miler is usually the most advantageous.



So this use of "linear" was not in description of the of the race times multiplied by a linear number, but rather the relationship when looking at the times on a race equivalency look up chart.

This is an example of a race equivalency chart (Daniels VDOT):

 

If the relationship were linear, then your race times would look like this:

 

This person can run a 5:56 mile, a 20:18 5k, and a 3:14:06 marathon.  This is not common among recreational runners (I'll get back to this).

More common is a non-linear relationship like this:

 

This person runs a 6:17 mile, but they don't run a 3:24:39 marathon.  Instead, they run a 4:34:59 marathon.  Thus, the line connecting all of the data points is not linear, but shows a fade as the distance gets longer.

So, if a linear relationship is not common among recreational runners when using a race equivalency calculator, then where did the race equivalency calculator come from?

One of the first running calculators that I am aware of (and most commonly used today) was published in Runner's World in 1977 by Peter Reigel.

Reigel's formula is: t2 = t1 * (d2 / d1)^1.06
t= time
d= distance

So, as the distance increases by double, the pace declines by 6%.

Other formulas:
Reigel #2:
x = (av)^(1/(1-b)) 

Cameron: 
a = 13.49681 - (0.000030363 * old_dist) + (835.7114 / (old_dist^0.7905))
b = 13.49681 - (0.000030363 * new_dist) + (835.7114 / (new_dist^0.7905))
new_time = (old_time / old_dist) * (a / b) * new_dist

Purdy:
P = A(Ts/Tp - B)
  where P - is purdy points
       Ts - Standard time from tables + time factor
       Tp - Performance time to be compared
       A, B - the scaling factors.

VO2max:
percent_max = 0.8 + 0.1894393 * e^(-0.012778 * time) + 0.2989558 * e^(-0.1932605 * time)
vo2 = -4.60 + 0.182258 * velocity + 0.000104 * velocity^2
vo2max = vo2 / percent_max

All of these formulas have something in common, they were written some time ago before the latest running boom.  Which means much of the data used to generate these formulas was based on well trained athletes at the faster end of the pace spectrum.  Sometimes based off world records.

Vickers made an attempt using real-world current data to come up with a better calculator.  He takes into account training (using miles per week) as a first attempt at reworking the calculator at the crux of where most calculators fail: the marathon.  In most cases, the race equivalency calculator assumes you are under ideal conditions and ideally trained.  But for a portion of the running community, they are not well trained for the marathon and thus the calculator will fail in giving them a realistic goal/pacing strategy.  Vickers attempted to fix that error in the calculators with his calculation based on several thousand self-reported results.  I reviewed his paper back in November last year in my journal (link).

His forumla is:

Model 1:

 

Model 2:

 

This was my final conclusion on Vickers based on my interpretation of his paper:

_There are 310 data points in their model 1 prediction (one other race) and 171 data points in the model 2 prediction. The data is further broken down into percentiles of 5%. So for model 1 that means 15 data points and for model 2 9 data points. Getting a lot smaller, right. So when evaluating the actual data I would conclude that the new model (1 and 2) is better than Riegel for everything in the top 67% of their data set, when evaluating the data as raw data. For model 1 that means everyone faster than a expected marathon of 3:52 should use the new calculator and for model 2 a 3:53. However, if you are slower than a 3:52 or 3:53, then the classic Riegel calculator is still better. If you want to say that avoiding a too fast start is the absolute paramount then the time cutoff is more like 4:11-4:14 (faster use the new calc, and slower use the classic calc). Now remember the NYC and Running in the USA averages? They were roughly 4:11-4:38. So essentially, the average runner should still use the classic calculator because the new calculator isn't as good at predicting average to slower times based on those completed in NYC or Running in the USA. Looks like to me they missed the mark with the original data set, and thus when they created a calculator it badly misjudges the times of those in the bottom 50% of marathon runners (but the classic can do those better, or at least according to the limited data set available in their original values)._

But I do urge you to read the full synopsis I did because there was definitely some great things about the paper.

So, what is McMillan (as that was the original questions right?  Ugh DopeyBadger and is really long winded answers...)

To determine, what he uses I did the following.  I entered two random marathon times to see what HM output was generated.  One generated output could be correct by chance, but having two match means they're very likely the same calculator.

McMillan - 
3:00 marathon = 1:25:32 half marathon
5:25:36 marathon = 2:34:43 half marathon

Daniels VDOT - 
3:00 marathon = 1:26:20 half marathon
5:25:36 marathon = 2:36:10 half marathon

Hansons - 
3:00 marathon = 1:26:20 half marathon
5:25:36 marathon = 2:36:10 half marathon

Reigel - 
3:00 marathon = 1:26:20 half marathon
5:25:36 marathon = 2:36:10 half marathon

From this, it shows that he uses a unique formula.  This article (link) from Runner's World in 2014 confirms that it is his own proprietary calculation based on data from real-world samples (not world class).

Hope this helps!


----------



## FelisLachesis

I'm not quoting your message, @DopeyBadger . However, the main summary seems that the relationship between a known time for a distance and a different, unknown distance is an exponential regression. Finding the coefficient of exponentiation is the hard part, but there's loads of run times vs distances for people out there.

It comes down to standardizing the coefficient so the regression is standard for most people after inputting a known time and distance.


----------



## Waiting2goback

DopeyBadger said:


> @Dis_Yoda is correct.  The relationship of the actual race times is not linear.  Thus, you can't take mile PR time and multiply by 26.2 to get an estimated marathon finish time.
> 
> I think the confusion stems from this comment I made:
> 
> 
> 
> So this use of "linear" was not in description of the of the race times multiplied by a linear number, but rather the relationship when looking at the times on a race equivalency look up chart.
> 
> This is an example of a race equivalency chart (Daniels VDOT):
> 
> View attachment 242264
> 
> If the relationship were linear, then your race times would look like this:
> 
> View attachment 242263
> 
> This person can run a 5:56 mile, a 20:18 5k, and a 3:14:06 marathon.  This is not common among recreational runners (I'll get back to this).
> 
> More common is a non-linear relationship like this:
> 
> View attachment 242262
> 
> This person runs a 6:17 mile, but they don't run a 3:24:39 marathon.  Instead, they run a 4:34:59 marathon.  Thus, the line connecting all of the data points is not linear, but shows a fade as the distance gets longer.
> 
> So, if a linear relationship is not common among recreational runners when using a race equivalency calculator, then where did the race equivalency calculator come from?
> 
> One of the first running calculators that I am aware of (and most commonly used today) was published in Runner's World in 1977 by Peter Reigel.
> 
> Reigel's formula is: t2 = t1 * (d2 / d1)^1.06
> t= time
> d= distance
> 
> So, as the distance increases by double, the pace declines by 6%.
> 
> Other formulas:
> Reigel #2:
> x = (av)^(1/(1-b))
> 
> Cameron:
> a = 13.49681 - (0.000030363 * old_dist) + (835.7114 / (old_dist^0.7905))
> b = 13.49681 - (0.000030363 * new_dist) + (835.7114 / (new_dist^0.7905))
> new_time = (old_time / old_dist) * (a / b) * new_dist
> 
> Purdy:
> P = A(Ts/Tp - B)
> where P - is purdy points
> Ts - Standard time from tables + time factor
> Tp - Performance time to be compared
> A, B - the scaling factors.
> 
> VO2max:
> percent_max = 0.8 + 0.1894393 * e^(-0.012778 * time) + 0.2989558 * e^(-0.1932605 * time)
> vo2 = -4.60 + 0.182258 * velocity + 0.000104 * velocity^2
> vo2max = vo2 / percent_max
> 
> All of these formulas have something in common, they were written some time ago before the latest running boom.  Which means much of the data used to generate these formulas was based on well trained athletes at the faster end of the pace spectrum.  Sometimes based off world records.
> 
> Vickers made an attempt using real-world current data to come up with a better calculator.  He takes into account training (using miles per week) as a first attempt at reworking the calculator at the crux of where most calculators fail: the marathon.  In most cases, the race equivalency calculator assumes you are under ideal conditions and ideally trained.  But for a portion of the running community, they are not well trained for the marathon and thus the calculator will fail in giving them a realistic goal/pacing strategy.  Vickers attempted to fix that error in the calculators with his calculation based on several thousand self-reported results.  I reviewed his paper back in November last year in my journal (link).
> 
> His forumla is:
> 
> Model 1:
> 
> View attachment 242286
> 
> Model 2:
> 
> View attachment 242288
> 
> This was my final conclusion on Vickers based on my interpretation of his paper:
> 
> _There are 310 data points in their model 1 prediction (one other race) and 171 data points in the model 2 prediction. The data is further broken down into percentiles of 5%. So for model 1 that means 15 data points and for model 2 9 data points. Getting a lot smaller, right. So when evaluating the actual data I would conclude that the new model (1 and 2) is better than Riegel for everything in the top 67% of their data set, when evaluating the data as raw data. For model 1 that means everyone faster than a expected marathon of 3:52 should use the new calculator and for model 2 a 3:53. However, if you are slower than a 3:52 or 3:53, then the classic Riegel calculator is still better. If you want to say that avoiding a too fast start is the absolute paramount then the time cutoff is more like 4:11-4:14 (faster use the new calc, and slower use the classic calc). Now remember the NYC and Running in the USA averages? They were roughly 4:11-4:38. So essentially, the average runner should still use the classic calculator because the new calculator isn't as good at predicting average to slower times based on those completed in NYC or Running in the USA. Looks like to me they missed the mark with the original data set, and thus when they created a calculator it badly misjudges the times of those in the bottom 50% of marathon runners (but the classic can do those better, or at least according to the limited data set available in their original values)._
> 
> But I do urge you to read the full synopsis I did because there was definitely some great things about the paper.
> 
> So, what is McMillan (as that was the original questions right?  Ugh DopeyBadger and is really long winded answers...)
> 
> To determine, what he uses I did the following.  I entered two random marathon times to see what HM output was generated.  One generated output could be correct by chance, but having two match means they're very likely the same calculator.
> 
> McMillan -
> 3:00 marathon = 1:25:32 half marathon
> 5:25:36 marathon = 2:34:43 half marathon
> 
> Daniels VDOT -
> 3:00 marathon = 1:26:20 half marathon
> 5:25:36 marathon = 2:36:10 half marathon
> 
> Hansons -
> 3:00 marathon = 1:26:20 half marathon
> 5:25:36 marathon = 2:36:10 half marathon
> 
> Reigel -
> 3:00 marathon = 1:26:20 half marathon
> 5:25:36 marathon = 2:36:10 half marathon
> 
> From this, it shows that he uses a unique formula.  This article (link) from Runner's World in 2014 confirms that it is his own proprietary calculation based on data from real-world samples (not world class).
> 
> Hope this helps!





FelisLachesis said:


> I'm not quoting your message, @DopeyBadger . However, the main summary seems that the relationship between a known time for a distance and a different, unknown distance is an exponential regression. Finding the coefficient of exponentiation is the hard part, but there's loads of run times vs distances for people out there.
> 
> It comes down to standardizing the coefficient so the regression is standard for most people after inputting a known time and distance.



Where is @Keels, I thought there was no math allowed?


----------



## Sailormoon2

FelisLachesis said:


> I'm not quoting your message, @DopeyBadger . However, the main summary seems that the relationship between a known time for a distance and a different, unknown distance is an exponential regression. Finding the coefficient of exponentiation is the hard part, but there's loads of run times vs distances for people out there.
> 
> It comes down to standardizing the coefficient so the regression is standard for most people after inputting a known time and distance.


I applaud anyone who actually understands this...I mean I can read all the individual words, but together they don't really make any sense


----------



## FelisLachesis

Sailormoon2 said:


> I applaud anyone who actually understands this...I mean I can read all the individual words, but together they don't really make any sense



Ok, in English: 

Say you can run a 10 mile race in a pace of 10 minutes per mile, so 1:40:00 for the entire race.  Yes, I'm using nice round numbers for the sake of this argument.  If you were going to just jog one mile, that was your goal right now before dinner, would you run it in just 10 minutes?  No.  Chances are, you can run that single mile faster than that, say 7.  Now going back to 10 miles, can you run that 10 miler in 70 minutes?  No.  Now to make a chart for this hypothetical you, here's your times at various distances:

1 mile - 7 minutes
2 miles - 14 1/2 minutes
3 miles - 22 1/2 minutes
4 miles - 31 minutes

(math nerds, yes, my second derivative is constant, I'm lazy, doesn't affect my example)

and so forth

The fact is, for each additional distance you add, it takes a little more time to finish the next mile than it took the mile before it.  The formulas that @DopeyBadger and I are talking about try to mimic that little bit of slowdown everyone faces.  However, as the amount of distance increases, the amount of time to that next mile goes up and up, until a point where you are physically exhausted, which causes that last mile to technically take infinite time (as you never actually complete it).

The first formulas used had only compared professional runners, which caused longer times to be a bit underestimated.  As more casual runners make more data, the calculations usually get better.

In short, this is why Disney allows 10 milers to be used for PoT, as they take into account the extra time used. But Dopeybadger says that most calculations still underestimate marathon times, so that's why using a 10 miler as PoT is usually  your best bet.

Real world example:  Usain Bolt's World Record time for the 100 metres is 9.58s.  If he could maintain that speed for an entire marathon, he'd finish 26.2 miles in 1:07:19  The world record marathon time is 2:02:57, set by Dennis Kimetto.  Surely, there's no way Usain could keep his speed through an entire road race like that.


----------



## FFigawi

Waiting2goback said:


> Where is @Keels, I thought there was no math allowed?



She's busy making our preparations for DATW


----------



## CanadianPaco

Question  checking in for WDW Marathon, I understand that your are asked for ID? Do they ask for photo ID or emailed proof of registration?


----------



## FFigawi

CanadianPaco said:


> Question  checking in for WDW Marathon, I understand that your are asked for ID? Do they ask for photo ID or emailed proof of registration?



As it says on the website, 

You must pick up your own participant packet which includes your event-issued bib number and timing device) during regularly scheduled hours. Individuals will no longer be able to pick up participant packets on behalf of others.
Download and complete your personalized race waiver online (available approximately two weeks prior to event).
Visit the Expo at ESPN Wide World of Sports to pick up your Race Packet.
You must have a valid ID in order to pick up your packet (driver's license, passport, Military ID, Government issued ID.)
If you do not have a valid photo ID we cannot issue you your race bib. No exceptions will be made.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Waiting2goback said:


> Where is @Keels, I thought there was no math allowed?



Math is always allowed as math is fun

Dis_Yoda - Aerospace Engineer & Math Tutor


----------



## CanadianPaco

FFigawi said:


> As it says on the website,
> 
> You must pick up your own participant packet which includes your event-issued bib number and timing device) during regularly scheduled hours. Individuals will no longer be able to pick up participant packets on behalf of others.
> Download and complete your personalized race waiver online (available approximately two weeks prior to event).
> Visit the Expo at ESPN Wide World of Sports to pick up your Race Packet.
> You must have a valid ID in order to pick up your packet (driver's license, passport, Military ID, Government issued ID.)
> If you do not have a valid photo ID we cannot issue you your race bib. No exceptions will be made.


From your experience, do they actually check the photo ID?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

CanadianPaco said:


> From your experience, do they actually check the photo ID?



They have always checked my ID at every RunDisney event I've been to (12 or 13 at this point - my brain is dead so I'm not thinking anymore tonight)


----------



## CanadianPaco

Dis_Yoda said:


> They have always checked my ID at every RunDisney event I've been to (12 or 13 at this point - my brain is dead so I'm not thinking anymore tonight)


LOL - excellent! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Waiting2goback

FFigawi said:


> She's busy making our preparations for DATW



I am hoping to get to meet some of you guys this year for sure!


----------



## Barca33Runner

CanadianPaco said:


> From your experience, do they actually check the photo ID?



Hypothetically, we may have had a bit of an issue with wanting to get to MK as quickly as possible on the Thursday after the 5k this year. Also hypothetically, my cousin who was running the 10k may not have been arriving until Thursday morning. This may or may not have left us with a quandary about how to pick up her registration with the rest of our group on Wednesday rather than requiring an extra expo trip on Thursday.

Not saying that having a close relative (hypothetically in this case my sister/her cousin) pose as her with a photocopy of her passport will work every time; however, it didn't not work the one time we tried it. You know, hypothetically.


----------



## FelisLachesis

CanadianPaco said:


> From your experience, do they actually check the photo ID?



They should.  But, sometimes, someone manages to slip through the cracks:

https://www.marathoninvestigation.com/2017/05/bib-thief-disney.html


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FelisLachesis said:


> They should.  But, sometimes, someone manages to slip through the cracks:
> 
> https://www.marathoninvestigation.com/2017/05/bib-thief-disney.html



That race weekend had a whole mess of issues in general.  I would say that weekend's problems are more exception than rules.


----------



## CanadianPaco

Yesterday, I posted a question about proof of ID for registering at WDW Marathon. I'll give a bit more context to my question and seek some advice. 

My friend and I are registered for the WDW marathon. Her given name is Selena - all her ID - driver's licence, passport, credit cards - everything is under Selena. But she has gone by Serena for years (I wish I could explain the silliness of this but I can't :/). 

When she registered for races...she uses Serena. So her POT will be listed under that name and same for when she registered on Active.com. (When we booked our flights, Disney rooms... using her given name.)

So here it is - for Disney, she is Selena with ID
For Active - she is Serena 
For her POT - she is Serena

When contacted RunDisney, they recommend that she change her name on Active, which makes sense....except for her POT.

Could she use her POT under Serena or is she needing to run another race under Selena? Thx so much!


----------



## Sailormoon2

CanadianPaco said:


> When she registered for races...she uses Serena. So her POT will be listed under that name and same for when she registered on Active.com. (When we booked our flights, Disney rooms... using her given name.)
> 
> So here it is - for Disney, she is Selena with ID
> For Active - she is Serena
> For her POT - she is Serena
> 
> When contacted RunDisney, they recommend that she change her name on Active, which makes sense....except for her POT.



This is just a suggestion...I have no actual experience with this. However I would just leave it as it is. ONE letter difference is not likely to be noticed, when checking the ID. The last name is the same, the photo will match. I'm sure it will be a non-issue.


----------



## hauntedcity

FelisLachesis said:


> They should.  But, sometimes, someone manages to slip through the cracks:
> 
> https://www.marathoninvestigation.com/2017/05/bib-thief-disney.html



That was Tinker Bell at Disneyland, right? I heard there were many issues with using paid workers instead of volunteers, and that ID checking was very hit or miss.  I've always had my ID checked at Disney races.


----------



## Ariel484

If you read the Marathon Investigation article, this wasn't the first time she's stolen a bib.  The guy who runs the site has examples of her doing it in other races, including the 2016 Tink races (which had traditional volunteers and not the new paid temps).

I'd have to guess that this sort of thing happens more than we realize...we just don't always hear about it either because it doesn't blow up like this particular story did, or the people that do it simply do not get caught.


----------



## Barca33Runner

CanadianPaco said:


> Yesterday, I posted a question about proof of ID for registering at WDW Marathon. I'll give a bit more context to my question and seek some advice.
> 
> My friend and I are registered for the WDW marathon. Her given name is Selena - all her ID - driver's licence, passport, credit cards - everything is under Selena. But she has gone by Serena for years (I wish I could explain the silliness of this but I can't :/).
> 
> When she registered for races...she uses Serena. So her POT will be listed under that name and same for when she registered on Active.com. (When we booked our flights, Disney rooms... using her given name.)
> 
> So here it is - for Disney, she is Selena with ID
> For Active - she is Serena
> For her POT - she is Serena
> 
> When contacted RunDisney, they recommend that she change her name on Active, which makes sense....except for her POT.
> 
> Could she use her POT under Serena or is she needing to run another race under Selena? Thx so much!



I'm pretty sure this will not be an issue. If they notice, which as my previous story suggests may be unlikely, I think it would be pretty easy to say it was a typo. I believe people have accidentally put down the wrong birthdate in the past (from stories of people having difficulty printing their waivers) and I've never heard of someone being turned away.


----------



## ZellyB

CanadianPaco said:


> Yesterday, I posted a question about proof of ID for registering at WDW Marathon. I'll give a bit more context to my question and seek some advice.
> 
> My friend and I are registered for the WDW marathon. Her given name is Selena - all her ID - driver's licence, passport, credit cards - everything is under Selena. But she has gone by Serena for years (I wish I could explain the silliness of this but I can't :/).
> 
> When she registered for races...she uses Serena. So her POT will be listed under that name and same for when she registered on Active.com. (When we booked our flights, Disney rooms... using her given name.)
> 
> So here it is - for Disney, she is Selena with ID
> For Active - she is Serena
> For her POT - she is Serena
> 
> When contacted RunDisney, they recommend that she change her name on Active, which makes sense....except for her POT.
> 
> Could she use her POT under Serena or is she needing to run another race under Selena? Thx so much!



I don't think she'll have a problem with that.  My husband's first name is Frank, but he goes by his middle name, Chris.  So, his active and Disney stuff all says Chris but his ID obviously says Frank.  He's never had so much as a blink out of the folks at bib pickup.  As long as DOB matches, I think it's really unlikely they would question Selena vs Serena.


----------



## PrincessV

CanadianPaco said:


> Yesterday, I posted a question about proof of ID for registering at WDW Marathon. I'll give a bit more context to my question and seek some advice.
> 
> My friend and I are registered for the WDW marathon. Her given name is Selena - all her ID - driver's licence, passport, credit cards - everything is under Selena. But she has gone by Serena for years (I wish I could explain the silliness of this but I can't :/).
> 
> When she registered for races...she uses Serena. So her POT will be listed under that name and same for when she registered on Active.com. (When we booked our flights, Disney rooms... using her given name.)
> 
> So here it is - for Disney, she is Selena with ID
> For Active - she is Serena
> For her POT - she is Serena
> 
> When contacted RunDisney, they recommend that she change her name on Active, which makes sense....except for her POT.
> 
> Could she use her POT under Serena or is she needing to run another race under Selena? Thx so much!



I have a similar issue - I can't get Disney (regular and rD) to let go of my married name, but I'm divorced and have been going by my maiden name for some time. PoT, Active, Disney, rD would have been hard to match up, so I simply made my Active (and thus, going forward, rD) name include aaalll my names: first, middle, old last, new last. That way, _some_ part will always match. So for Selena/Serena, I think I'd change it in Active to include both: "Serena (Selena) Jones Smith".


----------



## BwoZoo22

CanadianPaco said:


> Yesterday, I posted a question about proof of ID for registering at WDW Marathon. I'll give a bit more context to my question and seek some advice.
> 
> My friend and I are registered for the WDW marathon. Her given name is Selena - all her ID - driver's licence, passport, credit cards - everything is under Selena. But she has gone by Serena for years (I wish I could explain the silliness of this but I can't :/).
> 
> When she registered for races...she uses Serena. So her POT will be listed under that name and same for when she registered on Active.com. (When we booked our flights, Disney rooms... using her given name.)
> 
> So here it is - for Disney, she is Selena with ID
> For Active - she is Serena
> For her POT - she is Serena
> 
> When contacted RunDisney, they recommend that she change her name on Active, which makes sense....except for her POT.
> 
> Could she use her POT under Serena or is she needing to run another race under Selena? Thx so much!


This should not be an issue. We have been doing rD for three or four years now (multiple runs each year) and my running buddy's first name on her registration does not match any of her ID's (parental chosen name verses personally chosen name...). Her rD registration and PoTs all have one name, her ID's have another. The check in volunteers have never had an issue. Plus it is obviously her in the ID photo. If it were a last name issue, there could be a problem.


----------



## rteetz

25 years of running Disney 

https://www.rundisney.com/blog/arti...79&CMP=EMC-ESPNWWOSFY17Q3rdQtrStrdSummr170007


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> 25 years of running Disney
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/blog/arti...79&CMP=EMC-ESPNWWOSFY17Q3rdQtrStrdSummr170007


I thought WDW & DL had different race directors, but reading this it sounds like Jon Hughes does both?!


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> I thought WDW & DL had different race directors, but reading this it sounds like Jon Hughes does both?!


I didn't think he did both either.


----------



## rteetz

FYI for those buying memory maker. Prices went up today. $169 for advanced purchase, $199 for day of purchase.


----------



## baxter24

@courtneybeth, was that you on raw threads Instagram post today? The girl in the pictures looked like you but I wasn't sure.


----------



## courtneybeth

baxter24 said:


> @courtneybeth, was that you on raw threads Instagram post today? The girl in the pictures looked like you but I wasn't sure.



Yes! That was me. 

I was surprised they opted to repost my entry into their contest.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Stupid question:  The monorails will be open pre-race to take passengers, right?


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> Stupid question:  The monorails will be open pre-race to take passengers, right?


For the half and full usually yes. The 5K and 10K they haven't been in the past couple years.


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> For the half and full usually yes. The 5K and 10K they haven't been in the past couple years.



So they'll have a bus?


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> So they'll have a bus?


Yes.


----------



## Keels

DopeyBadger said:


> @Dis_Yoda is correct.  The relationship of the actual race times is not linear.  Thus, you can't take mile PR time and multiply by 26.2 to get an estimated marathon finish time.
> 
> I think the confusion stems from this comment I made:
> 
> 
> 
> So this use of "linear" was not in description of the of the race times multiplied by a linear number, but rather the relationship when looking at the times on a race equivalency look up chart.
> 
> This is an example of a race equivalency chart (Daniels VDOT):
> 
> View attachment 242264
> 
> If the relationship were linear, then your race times would look like this:
> 
> View attachment 242263
> 
> This person can run a 5:56 mile, a 20:18 5k, and a 3:14:06 marathon.  This is not common among recreational runners (I'll get back to this).
> 
> More common is a non-linear relationship like this:
> 
> View attachment 242262
> 
> This person runs a 6:17 mile, but they don't run a 3:24:39 marathon.  Instead, they run a 4:34:59 marathon.  Thus, the line connecting all of the data points is not linear, but shows a fade as the distance gets longer.
> 
> So, if a linear relationship is not common among recreational runners when using a race equivalency calculator, then where did the race equivalency calculator come from?
> 
> One of the first running calculators that I am aware of (and most commonly used today) was published in Runner's World in 1977 by Peter Reigel.
> 
> Reigel's formula is: t2 = t1 * (d2 / d1)^1.06
> t= time
> d= distance
> 
> So, as the distance increases by double, the pace declines by 6%.
> 
> Other formulas:
> Reigel #2:
> x = (av)^(1/(1-b))
> 
> Cameron:
> a = 13.49681 - (0.000030363 * old_dist) + (835.7114 / (old_dist^0.7905))
> b = 13.49681 - (0.000030363 * new_dist) + (835.7114 / (new_dist^0.7905))
> new_time = (old_time / old_dist) * (a / b) * new_dist
> 
> Purdy:
> P = A(Ts/Tp - B)
> where P - is purdy points
> Ts - Standard time from tables + time factor
> Tp - Performance time to be compared
> A, B - the scaling factors.
> 
> VO2max:
> percent_max = 0.8 + 0.1894393 * e^(-0.012778 * time) + 0.2989558 * e^(-0.1932605 * time)
> vo2 = -4.60 + 0.182258 * velocity + 0.000104 * velocity^2
> vo2max = vo2 / percent_max
> 
> All of these formulas have something in common, they were written some time ago before the latest running boom.  Which means much of the data used to generate these formulas was based on well trained athletes at the faster end of the pace spectrum.  Sometimes based off world records.
> 
> Vickers made an attempt using real-world current data to come up with a better calculator.  He takes into account training (using miles per week) as a first attempt at reworking the calculator at the crux of where most calculators fail: the marathon.  In most cases, the race equivalency calculator assumes you are under ideal conditions and ideally trained.  But for a portion of the running community, they are not well trained for the marathon and thus the calculator will fail in giving them a realistic goal/pacing strategy.  Vickers attempted to fix that error in the calculators with his calculation based on several thousand self-reported results.  I reviewed his paper back in November last year in my journal (link).
> 
> His forumla is:
> 
> Model 1:
> 
> View attachment 242286
> 
> Model 2:
> 
> View attachment 242288
> 
> This was my final conclusion on Vickers based on my interpretation of his paper:
> 
> _There are 310 data points in their model 1 prediction (one other race) and 171 data points in the model 2 prediction. The data is further broken down into percentiles of 5%. So for model 1 that means 15 data points and for model 2 9 data points. Getting a lot smaller, right. So when evaluating the actual data I would conclude that the new model (1 and 2) is better than Riegel for everything in the top 67% of their data set, when evaluating the data as raw data. For model 1 that means everyone faster than a expected marathon of 3:52 should use the new calculator and for model 2 a 3:53. However, if you are slower than a 3:52 or 3:53, then the classic Riegel calculator is still better. If you want to say that avoiding a too fast start is the absolute paramount then the time cutoff is more like 4:11-4:14 (faster use the new calc, and slower use the classic calc). Now remember the NYC and Running in the USA averages? They were roughly 4:11-4:38. So essentially, the average runner should still use the classic calculator because the new calculator isn't as good at predicting average to slower times based on those completed in NYC or Running in the USA. Looks like to me they missed the mark with the original data set, and thus when they created a calculator it badly misjudges the times of those in the bottom 50% of marathon runners (but the classic can do those better, or at least according to the limited data set available in their original values)._
> 
> But I do urge you to read the full synopsis I did because there was definitely some great things about the paper.
> 
> So, what is McMillan (as that was the original questions right?  Ugh DopeyBadger and is really long winded answers...)
> 
> To determine, what he uses I did the following.  I entered two random marathon times to see what HM output was generated.  One generated output could be correct by chance, but having two match means they're very likely the same calculator.
> 
> McMillan -
> 3:00 marathon = 1:25:32 half marathon
> 5:25:36 marathon = 2:34:43 half marathon
> 
> Daniels VDOT -
> 3:00 marathon = 1:26:20 half marathon
> 5:25:36 marathon = 2:36:10 half marathon
> 
> Hansons -
> 3:00 marathon = 1:26:20 half marathon
> 5:25:36 marathon = 2:36:10 half marathon
> 
> Reigel -
> 3:00 marathon = 1:26:20 half marathon
> 5:25:36 marathon = 2:36:10 half marathon
> 
> From this, it shows that he uses a unique formula.  This article (link) from Runner's World in 2014 confirms that it is his own proprietary calculation based on data from real-world samples (not world class).
> 
> Hope this helps!



NOW Y'ALL KNOW WHY I REALLY QUIT THIS BOARD!!! 

#NoMath


----------



## FelisLachesis

Keels said:


> NOW Y'ALL KNOW WHY I REALLY QUIT THIS BOARD!!!
> 
> #NoMath



Hey @DopeyBadger , have they ever found a use for the double integral of velocity, which I think is still the integral of displacement?

Also, what would the proof that double, triple, and quadruple derivatives of acceleration, also known as Snap, Crackle, and Pop, resperively, all being positive have any affect on the jerk of the runner?


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> NOW Y'ALL KNOW WHY I REALLY QUIT THIS BOARD!!!
> 
> #NoMath


Taking the time to comment that I'm so impressed with your tri progress. Good luck in your Half Ironman since I probably won't see too much of you on the boards!


----------



## VAfamily1998

Spectators for the half marathon:
At Dopey last year, we stayed at BWI and it was really nice for my Dh to be able to just walk out and see me on the race course near the end, without having to mess with buses or other transportation.

For 2018, the whole family (me, Dh, and our 4 kids ranging in age from 11-17) is going down.
My 17 year old will be running the half with me.   If being able to do that again (view the runners on the course by just walking around the hotel, and not messing with transportation) is important to us--which hotel should we stay at?
I think Poly, GF, and Shades of Green (we qualify) would be the only options?   How difficult would it be from Wilderness Lodge or the campground--would boats be running by that time?  If timing matters, based on previous years corrals, I think my son and I will both be assigned corral D or E and we will probably average about a 10-11 minute mile, since we will stop for photos...


----------



## dzak1717

FelisLachesis said:


> Stupid question:  The monorails will be open pre-race to take passengers, right?


For our last two halves we stayed at the poly and that was one great perk. The monorails last year for Princess were a little more crowded but they had a cheer squad greeting us as we boarded in the morning. And the ride back is definitely easier then waiting on the buses if you are trying to get back to the MK area.


----------



## dzak1717

VAfamily1998 said:


> Spectators for the half marathon:
> At Dopey last year, we stayed at BWI and it was really nice for my Dh to be able to just walk out and see me on the race course near the end, without having to mess with buses or other transportation.
> 
> For 2018, the whole family (me, Dh, and our 4 kids ranging in age from 11-17) is going down.
> My 17 year old will be running the half with me.   If being able to do that again (view the runners on the course by just walking around the hotel, and not messing with transportation) is important to us--which hotel should we stay at?
> I think Poly, GF, and Shades of Green (we qualify) would be the only options?   How difficult would it be from Wilderness Lodge or the campground--would boats be running by that time?  If timing matters, based on previous years corrals, I think my son and I will both be assigned corral D or E and we will probably average about a 10-11 minute mile, since we will stop for photos...



If you can Poly/GF would be my vote since you don't have to worry about transportation and they can watch you at the TTC and then again on your way out of MK when they pass the resorts.


----------



## FelisLachesis

dzak1717 said:


> For our last two halves we stayed at the poly and that was one great perk. The monorails last year for Princess were a little more crowded but they had a cheer squad greeting us as we boarded in the morning. And the ride back is definitely easier then waiting on the buses if you are trying to get back to the MK area.



The reason I ask is because I found a really sweet deal on a CR room for Marathon weekend (thanks @ZellyB !) .  I wanted to see if the monorail would take us down, so I wouldn't have to deal with a bus (and said bus not hitting road closures, or other people)


----------



## MissLiss279

Runner's World has a runDisney "runCation" giveaway:

http://ontherun.runnersworld.com/dr...tm_term=929724249&utm_campaign=Runner’s World


----------



## jmasgat

FelisLachesis said:


> The reason I ask is because I found a really sweet deal on a CR room for Marathon weekend (thanks @ZellyB !) .  I wanted to see if the monorail would take us down, so I wouldn't have to deal with a bus (and said bus not hitting road closures, or other people)



A sweet deal that you can share?


----------



## LSUfan4444

I have no clue if I entered a proof of time when I registered....can someone remind me of how I can check?


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

MissLiss279 said:


> Runner's World has a runDisney "runCation" giveaway:
> 
> http://ontherun.runnersworld.com/dreamruncation?utm_source=t.co&utm_medium=Social&utm_term=929724249&utm_campaign=Runner’s World


I wasn't able to get to the "official rules" of the contest.  Do you know if it's one entry per person or household?  I'm sure by entering DH that will solidify our chances for winning this thing! I'm always wildly optimistic about my chances of winning these things and then of course, I do not win any of them!


----------



## courtneybeth

LSUfan4444 said:


> I have no clue if I entered a proof of time when I registered....can someone remind me of how I can check?



Go to Active and check your registration. You can view it and about half-way down it'll show you what you put as your estimated finish time and there's some open slots for your POT if you haven't done so already.

You have until 10/3 to do so... so you have awhile


----------



## LSUfan4444

Thanks ...I put it in. I just couldnt remember.


----------



## MissLiss279

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> I wasn't able to get to the "official rules" of the contest.  Do you know if it's one entry per person or household?  I'm sure by entering DH that will solidify our chances for winning this thing! I'm always wildly optimistic about my chances of winning these things and then of course, I do not win any of them!



Yeah, 'something went wrong' on the official rules page for me as well. One day you have to win something... why not now!


----------



## Waiting2goback

Ariel484 said:


> If you read the Marathon Investigation article, this wasn't the first time she's stolen a bib.  The guy who runs the site has examples of her doing it in other races, including the 2016 Tink races (which had traditional volunteers and not the new paid temps).
> 
> I'd have to guess that this sort of thing happens more than we realize...we just don't always hear about it either because it doesn't blow up like this particular story did, or the people that do it simply do not get caught.



Some people are just shady and have no integrity.  I know someone who claims to be a runner.  She talks the talk.  She buys all the goodies.  She signs up for all the Disney races, like this year's Dopey for example.  She plans "runcations".  Then she goes to the race and gets swept.  She did Princess weekend. Signed up for all three races and she quit/got swept at mile 3 of the 1/2.  No big deal accept this is the second race she has been swept from where she posts herself with a picture of the medal and accepts congrats for having finished. She walks around the parks accepting congratulations from other runners who actually put in the work to earn the medal knowing full well the only thing she has succeeded at is not tripping up the stairs of the sweeper bus.  

The running community has been a huge help for me personally and I try to give back to it whenever I can, whether it is offering encouragement to people behind the scenes or sharing info on a travel agent that can same someone money.  I find I get just as much out of that as I do the running.  But, some people need to lie, cheat, scam the system all for attention to make themselves feel better.  And, while it can be frustrating to see someone taking advantage of other people it also explains why those kinds of people are often miserable and have no chance of ever finding happiness. 

Whenever I hear these types of stories I get mad at first but I usually just end up feeling bad for them because they really have no idea what they are missing by doing things the right way. That's always more rewarding.


----------



## CherieFran

Appreciate the recent POT discussion! For some reason, I had completely forgotten that a 10 miler could be used as POT for the marathon/Dopey. I ran a strong one this spring that should (based on the last two years) be worth a bump up one corral. I had been hoping to run a similar pace in my September half marathon but it's nice to have the pressure off that one for POT purposes. Now I'll just be focused on PR.


----------



## lhermiston

I think there's a pretty big difference between stealing bibs to run races and paying for races and misrepresenting your accomplishments in said race. Stealing bibs is pathetic and criminal, misrepresenting yourself is just kind of sad.

There are people who misrepresent their accomplishments all over the place and runDisney is ripe for that sort of behavior. Does it bug me? Yeah, sometimes. Many of the people who misrepresent themselves didn't sweat all summer long, freeze in the winter, deal with blisters, lose toe nails, and have aches, pains, etc. They didn't put in the work and yet get the same respect as those of us who did. But, then I think how sad something in their lives must be if they have to pretend to run a Disney race just to feel some sense of pride or satisfaction. Also, most fakes are easy enough to spot.

Ultimately, people who steal bibs or pretend to run races aren't taking away our accomplishments.


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday everyone! As always Sundays are for Disney!

Today's Sundays are for Disney question...

If you could go to a Disney park overseas which one would it be and why?

My answer: Tokyo DisneySea. DisneySea just looks amazing. The amount of detail and immersiveness are said to make it feel out of this world.


----------



## lhermiston

*Sundays (no apostrophe )

Tokyo DisneySea sounds really amazing, so that'd probably be my pick, too. That said, if anyone offered me a trip to any Disney park, I wouldn't turn them down!


----------



## Simba's Girl

My answer would be Disneyland Paris but that is just because I want to go to Europe


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Today's Sundays are for Disney question...
> 
> If you could go to a Disney park overseas which one would it be and why?



Tokyo because Japan is one of our favorite countries we've spent time in. The people are wonderful, the culture is really interesting, and the local food is delicious.


----------



## mawatcha

rteetz said:


> If you could go to a Disney park overseas which one would it be and why?



Happy Sunday everyone! @rteetz Sunday questions are one of my favorite things each week!

I would pick Shanghai Disneyland, the layout just looks so different to MK/Disneyland. I would also like to see a few things in China too, so I imagine it would be quite the trip. 

Visiting all of the Disney parks is a long-term goal for me, I have been fortunate to do DLR, WDW, and Disneyland Paris so far.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! As always Sundays are for Disney!
> 
> Today's Sundays are for Disney question...
> 
> If you could go to a Disney park overseas which one would it be and why?
> 
> My answer: Tokyo DisneySea. DisneySea just looks amazing. The amount of detail and immersiveness are said to make it feel out of this world.


Tokyo Disney  Sea for sure looks amazing,  but I would need to be knocked out to make it through the flight!


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! As always Sundays are for Disney!
> 
> Today's Sundays are for Disney question...
> 
> If you could go to a Disney park overseas which one would it be and why?
> 
> My answer: Tokyo DisneySea. DisneySea just looks amazing. The amount of detail and immersiveness are said to make it feel out of this world.



I need to make it to Disneyland first.


----------



## StarGirl11

Ive been to Tokyo Disney and Euro Disney before. So while I would jump at the chance to see them again I am going to opt for Shanghai Disney since I've never been to the China Disney parks.

On a side note I've been sidelined for a few days. I went to the Belmont Stakes yesterday and had a blast. But I was sweating so much that as soon as I would apply the sunscreen it would come off which is a problem when it's 80 something and sunny for most of the day. So my arms are really red. So is my face and neck to an extent but my arms definitely bore the brunt of it. I learned the hard way last time I got a really bad sunburn that I can't workout until it's at least healed some. So I'm off for at least half a week.

Also my two cents on the ID thing. Races requiring ID checks don't always get implemented by the volunteers running the bib handout. When I did London 2016 the woman giving me my bib just hand waved away my passport when I tried to show her my ID. Which was a first for me. I had always had someone check my ID for big races like this where I had to pick up my bib. I remember thinking it was a bit weird but didn't press the matter.


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> Today's Sundays are for Disney question...
> 
> If you could go to a Disney park overseas which one would it be and why?



Tokyo Disney Sea!  

We've already done Disneyland Paris and loved it. The Ratatouille ride at their Studios park is phenomenal.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Can Disney build a park on Ganymede, so that why, my brain can orbit around something worthwhile?


----------



## Sailormoon2

rteetz said:


> Tokyo DisneySea. DisneySea just looks amazing. The amount of detail and immersiveness are said to make it feel out of this world.


DITTO!


----------



## drummerwife

Just got back from Tokyo last month and spent 3 days at Disney Sea & Disneyland. While Disney Sea is incredibly well themed it just felt... wrong. The buildings around the entrance all had a European look and feel which seemed out of place. Although the ride theming at both parks was the best I've ever seen and I've been to DL, WDW, DLP and the two parks in Japan. I will say the popcorn choices were crazy though. You could have (between the two parks) white and milk chocolate, curry, salted, caramel, soy sauce and butter, barbeque, honey, black pepper, and herb tomato. 

Of all the parks I've visited, Tokyo Disneyland is the best.

Since it took medications to get me on the plane (@cavepig, I feel your pain when it comes to flying) for the Japan trip, I don't think there's an overseas park I'd like to see at this point.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! As always Sundays are for Disney!
> 
> Today's Sundays are for Disney question...
> 
> If you could go to a Disney park overseas which one would it be and why?



To be honest, I have no interest in visiting an overseas Disney park.  I'm quite content with my international travel around World Showcase.


----------



## michigandergirl

Shanghai Disney - my daughter is Chinese (adopted in 2009) and we would love to take her on a homeland tour someday.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! As always Sundays are for Disney!
> 
> Today's Sundays are for Disney question...
> 
> If you could go to a Disney park overseas which one would it be and why?
> 
> My answer: Tokyo DisneySea. DisneySea just looks amazing. The amount of detail and immersiveness are said to make it feel out of this world.


I am going to agree with you on Tokyo, the pictures of DisneySea do look amazing. I also really want to stay in an Alice in Wonderland room at the Tokyo Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I don't think I would take a vacation specifically for a Disney park in another country. 

There is a chance I may be traveling to China to visit suppliers and if that happens, yes I would go to Shanghai Disneyland since that is where I would be flying into anyway.  Might as well enjoy it when the only thing I'm having to pay for is my park ticket since airfare and hotel are taken care of!  We are planning on doing Japan in the next few years but looking at our tentative plans of we want to do - we won't be able to fit in Disneyland/Disney Seas and I'm ok with that.  I want to be able to see other things in life than just Disney.


----------



## cavepig

Dis_Yoda said:


> . I want to be able to see other things in life than just Disney.


Wait, there's other things besides Disney, that's unheard of...hahaha!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

cavepig said:


> Wait, there's other things besides Disney, that's unheard of...hahaha!



To some, I'm sure it is 

This year our non-Disney trip is Italy - Amalfi Coast, Capri and Rome!


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> Tokyo because Japan is one of our favorite countries we've spent time in. The people are wonderful, the culture is really interesting, and the local food is delicious.



I'm with you on this one @FFigawi.  I spent two months in the Sendai area in college and really enjoyed the culture and people and found the country outside of the cities to be far more beautiful than I expected.  Another vote for Tokyo Disney here.


----------



## sourire

We visited friends who were living just outside of Tokyo in 2015, but did not have enough time to make it to Tokyo Disney/DisneySea.  It's definitely on the list for a return trip!  (I often daydream about the sushi I ate in Japan, especially the fatty tuna...so good!) Had a 24 hour layover in Hong Kong back in December, but again, wanted to see some of the city rather than Hong Kong Disneyland, since it was our first time there. DH would prefer just about any trip over Disney trips, but even he has mentioned wanting to go to DisneySea!


----------



## ZellyB

Tokyo for me too!


----------



## Waiting2goback

lhermiston said:


> I think there's a pretty big difference between stealing bibs to run races and paying for races and misrepresenting your accomplishments in said race. Stealing bibs is pathetic and criminal, misrepresenting yourself is just kind of sad.
> 
> There are people who misrepresent their accomplishments all over the place and runDisney is ripe for that sort of behavior. Does it bug me? Yeah, sometimes. Many of the people who misrepresent themselves didn't sweat all summer long, freeze in the winter, deal with blisters, lose toe nails, and have aches, pains, etc. They didn't put in the work and yet get the same respect as those of us who did. But, then I think how sad something in their lives must be if they have to pretend to run a Disney race just to feel some sense of pride or satisfaction. Also, most fakes are easy enough to spot.
> 
> Ultimately, people who steal bibs or pretend to run races aren't taking away our accomplishments.



It is different for sure but the same in another way.  In both cases the person isn't respecting the work put in by other runners.  Not that it matters, I agree with your assessment and wasn't trying to say they were the same in anyway.  I think they both stink.  I have been on these boards for three years now and it is no secret to those than know me on the threads I participate in that I credit running for changing my life.  So, if it is someone who steals a bib from a person who worked hard and put in the training, or someone who is suffering so badly from poor self-esteem that they need to lie to get attention, I think it is awful either way.  My theory is, put in the work and do things the right way and the rewards you get from that far outweigh the underhanded and crooked way of doing it.  Just my opinion.

I agree most fakes are easy to spot.  Ironically, the person in my story has a friend on this thread.  Birds of a feather flock together.


----------



## courtneybeth

Wow guys, we all need to book a Tokyo trip and go because it seems like most want to go. Party plane! 


Okay so... I'm curious how everyone's training is coming along so far. Have we started or do you guys start in another month or two?  

I'm on week 4 of 16 of my marathon training class this week and am doing pretty good at checking off the boxes and sticking to the run schedule.  The program is run by a local running store and it's really great at building up the milage per week - two runs at four miles, followed by a longer run on weekends. Then Friday is strength and conditioning stretching day. Having the structure of a class is helping with accountability to make sure I keep the momentum moving and transition from half marathons to the full. 

Goal is to complete my first marathon on October 8 - not at a race pace but more as just feeling the milage and knowing I can do it. As Jeff Galloway says: Finish in an upright position!


Where I'm struggling is how do you maintain miles between the marathon (10/8) to recover but not lose momentum over the next 3 months until Dopey. I wonder if any of you past Dopey participants can share some thoughts or suggestions? Or maybe marathoners, what you did?

I appreciate any insight you're willing to share. You've been extremely helpful so far and I am so thankful for all of your guidance/suggestions from doing this previously.


----------



## rteetz

courtneybeth said:


> Wow guys, we all need to book a Tokyo trip and go because it seems like most want to go. Party plane!
> 
> 
> Okay so... I'm curious how everyone's training is coming along so far. Have we started or do you guys start in another month or two?
> 
> I'm on week 4 of 16 of my marathon training class this week and am doing pretty good at checking off the boxes and sticking to the run schedule.  The program is run by a local running store and it's really great at building up the milage per week - two runs at four miles, followed by a longer run on weekends. Then Friday is strength and conditioning stretching day. Having the structure of a class is helping with accountability to make sure I keep the momentum moving and transition from half marathons to the full.
> 
> Goal is to complete my first marathon on October 8 - not at a race pace but more as just feeling the milage and knowing I can do it. As Jeff Galloway says: Finish in an upright position!
> 
> 
> Where I'm struggling is how do you maintain miles between the marathon (10/8) to recover but not lose momentum over the next 3 months until Dopey. I wonder if any of you past Dopey participants can share some thoughts or suggestions? Or maybe marathoners, what you did?
> 
> I appreciate any insight you're willing to share. You've been extremely helpful so far and I am so thankful for all of your guidance/suggestions from doing this previously.


Thankfully its early because I am struggling a bit. I just don't have a big urge to get out there right now in the summer heat. I'll get into a rhythm eventually. It just seems so far away yet. I think I need to add another race in between to help me get moving.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Hmm, to be honest an overseas Disney trip just doesn't seem realistic to me (I definitely want to do some worldwide travel, but my top choices for a first trip don't really coincide with a Disney park).  That said, I think it would be awesome to visit one of them.  My aunt lived in Paris for several years, and she went to Disneyland Paris often, so I guess I'm the most familiar with that one from hearing her talk about it.  It sounds wonderful! 



courtneybeth said:


> Okay so... I'm curious how everyone's training is coming along so far. Have we started or do you guys start in another month or two?


I'm at the tail-end of one half marathon training cycle, and then will begin WDW marathon/fall half marathon training in August.  I think it's really tricky figuring out how to maintain your mileage when in between races.  It's been tricky for me to figure it out for half marathons, so I can't imagine figuring it out for fulls!


----------



## mawatcha

courtneybeth said:


> Okay so... I'm curious how everyone's training is coming along so far. Have we started or do you guys start in another month or two?



I start at the end of the month. This year, I am really trying to improve my diet with training, so I feel like I've been on a dessert binge as training draws closer! 

Does anyone use Jeff Galloway's training program? I find it useful in terms of scheduling, and change things up for me as needed. 

In terms of maintaining miles, I'd recommend just not letting yourself see the first marathon as your end goal. Think of it as part of the training process, take some short time to heal (speed things up with a massage, stretches, the works..), and try to keep your mind and body fixated on working towards January. 

As time consuming and painful the process is, I'm so excited to go through it all with everyone!


----------



## lhermiston

courtneybeth said:


> Wow guys, we all need to book a Tokyo trip and go because it seems like most want to go. Party plane!
> 
> 
> Okay so... I'm curious how everyone's training is coming along so far. Have we started or do you guys start in another month or two?
> 
> I'm on week 4 of 16 of my marathon training class this week and am doing pretty good at checking off the boxes and sticking to the run schedule.  The program is run by a local running store and it's really great at building up the milage per week - two runs at four miles, followed by a longer run on weekends. Then Friday is strength and conditioning stretching day. Having the structure of a class is helping with accountability to make sure I keep the momentum moving and transition from half marathons to the full.
> 
> Goal is to complete my first marathon on October 8 - not at a race pace but more as just feeling the milage and knowing I can do it. As Jeff Galloway says: Finish in an upright position!
> 
> 
> Where I'm struggling is how do you maintain miles between the marathon (10/8) to recover but not lose momentum over the next 3 months until Dopey. I wonder if any of you past Dopey participants can share some thoughts or suggestions? Or maybe marathoners, what you did?
> 
> I appreciate any insight you're willing to share. You've been extremely helpful so far and I am so thankful for all of your guidance/suggestions from doing this previously.



If you figure this out, let me know. I had planned to run a half a few months after the marathon, started training and I couldn't get beyond 8-9 miles without feeling like I was going to injure myself due to wear and tear. Looking back now, I wish I had given myself more time to recuperate.

I am scheduled to officially start training next week for an October marathon. At this point, I feel about 50/50 on the likelihood of the race, given some recent foot problems. 

My advice is to take it easy and not push yourself too hard with your first marathon. Let this be about figuring out the mental aspects of 26.2 miles and save your body for WDW.


----------



## cavepig

courtneybeth said:


> Okay so... I'm curious how everyone's training is coming along so far. Have we started or do you guys start in another month or two?
> 
> I'm on week 4 of 16 of my marathon training class this week and am doing pretty good at checking off the boxes and sticking to the run schedule.  The program is run by a local running store and it's really great at building up the milage per week - two runs at four miles, followed by a longer run on weekends. Then Friday is strength and conditioning stretching day. Having the structure of a class is helping with accountability to make sure I keep the momentum moving and transition from half marathons to the full.
> 
> Goal is to complete my first marathon on October 8 - not at a race pace but more as just feeling the milage and knowing I can do it. As Jeff Galloway says: Finish in an upright position!
> 
> 
> Where I'm struggling is how do you maintain miles between the marathon (10/8) to recover but not lose momentum over the next 3 months until Dopey. I wonder if any of you past Dopey participants can share some thoughts or suggestions? Or maybe marathoners, what you did?
> 
> I appreciate any insight you're willing to share. You've been extremely helpful so far and I am so thankful for all of your guidance/suggestions from doing this previously.


I'm just mainintaing miles over the summer for the marathon & working on speed is the plan (although I hurt my upper thigh/hip last week which is putting a damper on anything fast running wise right now).  Towards the end of summer my weekly mileage will get higher with a more marathon focused plan to carry me into January. I've learned I'm better off if I go out and get some running in so I'm not so stiff but keep it light and slow for about 2 weeks, although I don't feel back to my groove for about a month (even after racing just a half).  Everyone's different though, but if it were me I would  pick a plan back up for the last 8 weeks to cover November and December and take October as recovery time still getting some miles in but not as high mileage.


----------



## hauntedcity

courtneybeth said:


> Okay so... I'm curious how everyone's training is coming along so far. Have we started or do you guys start in another month or two?
> 
> Where I'm struggling is how do you maintain miles between the marathon (10/8) to recover but not lose momentum over the next 3 months until Dopey. I wonder if any of you past Dopey participants can share some thoughts or suggestions? Or maybe marathoners, what you did?
> 
> I appreciate any insight you're willing to share. You've been extremely helpful so far and I am so thankful for all of your guidance/suggestions from doing this previously.



I ran a half marathon 3 weeks ago, and I'm enjoying some reduced mileage. I've been doing about 4 miles on the weekends, just to maintain some fitness, but I'll start back up at the end of this month with Jeff Galloway's Dopey training.

I have one more half marathon on November 4, and I'm trying to figure out how I want to handle it.  This has traditionally been a very fast course for me, and I'd love to try for a PR. I'd have 2 full months between this and Dopey.  Is it a bad idea to run hard for a half marathon 2 months before Dopey, while at the same time increasing mileage in preparation for that event?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I'm training for drinking pretty well since I didn't drink for over a month due to surgery.  I can now have 2 drinks without feeling it again! 

(Physical Therapy for my ankle starts Thursday)


----------



## DopeyBadger

courtneybeth said:


> Where I'm struggling is how do you maintain miles between the marathon (10/8) to recover but not lose momentum over the next 3 months until Dopey. I wonder if any of you past Dopey participants can share some thoughts or suggestions? Or maybe marathoners, what you did?



I've done an October/Nov marathon and Dopey three times now.  For me, I do the following - 

-Marathon
-2 weeks off completely from running (lose about 6% fitness)
-1 week of only easy running (about 50% of peak mileage)
-1 week of transitioning back into paced/hard workouts (about 75% peak mileage)
-7 weeks of building to peak mileage (all at about 80-100% peak, fitness regained from time off after about 2 weeks of training)
-3 weeks taper

Normally, I'd do about 3-4 max runs (150 minute long run) during a normal marathon cycle.  But with the truncated timeframe, I've done only one max run and felt reasonably prepared on race day (last year set PRs at 5k, 10k, and marathon during Dopey).

I am a firm believer in the 2 weeks off after the marathon mindset.  I take the long term picture in terms of development and recovery.  So, it's best not to rush back into it so that with what little time you have you can get quality training in.



hauntedcity said:


> Is it a bad idea to run hard for a half marathon 2 months before Dopey, while at the same time increasing mileage in preparation for that event?



I think it's completely reasonable as long as you take the appropriate recovery afterwards.  My rule of thumb is one day off/easy for every 3k of racing.  Thus, a half marathon raced hard requires 7 days off from running or 7 days of only easy running (which means no workouts faster than long run pace (MP + 45-90 sec) and no long run the weekend after HM).  Then, you should be able to jump back into training without much issue.  It will take a bit away from training for Dopey, so keep that in mind.


----------



## dta87

courtneybeth said:


> Okay so... I'm curious how everyone's training is coming along so far. Have we started or do you guys start in another month or two?



I started unofficially when I signed up back in Feb, lost almost 20lbs and got up to a 9 mile long run a few weeks ago.  I tweaked a ligament in my knee during a run (ironically during a walk phase) about a week and a half ago so I am giving it a little rest right now.  I used the Galloway plan for my first Dopey and it got me through so that is the plan for this one as well so the official start of my training is the end of June.


----------



## ZellyB

courtneybeth said:


> Okay so... I'm curious how everyone's training is coming along so far. Have we started or do you guys start in another month or two?
> 
> I'm on week 4 of 16 of my marathon training class this week and am doing pretty good at checking off the boxes and sticking to the run schedule.  The program is run by a local running store and it's really great at building up the milage per week - two runs at four miles, followed by a longer run on weekends. Then Friday is strength and conditioning stretching day. Having the structure of a class is helping with accountability to make sure I keep the momentum moving and transition from half marathons to the full.
> 
> Goal is to complete my first marathon on October 8 - not at a race pace but more as just feeling the milage and knowing I can do it. As Jeff Galloway says: Finish in an upright position!
> 
> 
> Where I'm struggling is how do you maintain miles between the marathon (10/8) to recover but not lose momentum over the next 3 months until Dopey. I wonder if any of you past Dopey participants can share some thoughts or suggestions? Or maybe marathoners, what you did?
> 
> I appreciate any insight you're willing to share. You've been extremely helpful so far and I am so thankful for all of your guidance/suggestions from doing this previously.



We are currently training for our local marathon (that I hope to PR with a sub 5:00) which is November 5th.  I'm also training for (hopefully) a PR half marathon on October 1st to use for our Dopey POT.  And then, of course, the Dopey training. So, we basically have a lot of overlapping training and goal races.

We are pace group leaders for our local Galloway group with the November marathon as our goal race, so we are already a few weeks into training for that.  This next weekend we are up to a 9-miler for the long run.  

Our plan for the time in between our November marathon and Dopey is to take a short rest recovery and then just maintain some longer long runs and then throw in a back to back and a Dopey simulation with shorter distances.  We don't have as much time in between as you do, so not as hard for us to maintain.  Given that for us Dopey is strictly a fun time where pace is meaningless to us, I don't feel like I have to do much other than maintain endurance to meet our Dopey goals which is finish and have fun!

I would think if you give yourself a couple of weeks post marathon of some recovery and then just short easy runs and then ramp back up a bit from there with some longer long runs (maybe building back up to a 20 miler in there before taper to January) you'll be fine to finish Dopey.


----------



## MissLiss279

courtneybeth said:


> Wow guys, we all need to book a Tokyo trip and go because it seems like most want to go. Party plane!
> 
> 
> Okay so... I'm curious how everyone's training is coming along so far. Have we started or do you guys start in another month or two?
> 
> I'm on week 4 of 16 of my marathon training class this week and am doing pretty good at checking off the boxes and sticking to the run schedule.  The program is run by a local running store and it's really great at building up the milage per week - two runs at four miles, followed by a longer run on weekends. Then Friday is strength and conditioning stretching day. Having the structure of a class is helping with accountability to make sure I keep the momentum moving and transition from half marathons to the full.
> 
> Goal is to complete my first marathon on October 8 - not at a race pace but more as just feeling the milage and knowing I can do it. As Jeff Galloway says: Finish in an upright position!
> 
> 
> Where I'm struggling is how do you maintain miles between the marathon (10/8) to recover but not lose momentum over the next 3 months until Dopey. I wonder if any of you past Dopey participants can share some thoughts or suggestions? Or maybe marathoners, what you did?
> 
> I appreciate any insight you're willing to share. You've been extremely helpful so far and I am so thankful for all of your guidance/suggestions from doing this previously.



I'm a little crazy with running marathons.  What I do may not be best for everyone. I actually have a marathon on Saturday. Saturday also marks the start of my local running store's training for a fall race, usually the first or 2nd weekend of October also. So I will run my marathon this weekend (take a week of vacation) and then jump back into marathon training with the group. The good thing about this is that that first long run weekend is significantly reduced mileage from what I have been doing. I also have a couple of marathons in September, so after the first week of the group training, I will start adding a few more miles onto my long run compared to the group. 

What I think works for me after a marathon, when I have another marathon a few months later, is to take the next weekend and either don't run or just run a few miles - something under 10. Then back my marathon training plan up from my next marathon, and pick it up from that point. So far this has worked for me. I probably don't push myself as much as I could during marathons, so thankfully haven't had too many issues.


----------



## PrincessV

courtneybeth said:


> Okay so... I'm curious how everyone's training is coming along so far. Have we started or do you guys start in another month or two?


I'm in my basic base running mode now: 2 4 mi run day, 1 speed or hill work day, 1 long run day, 1 rest day, 1 yoga day, 1 ST day each week. Long run is 8-10 miles. I tend to think of Dopey training "starting" when I start building back-to-back mileage days, and that starts next month.


----------



## courtneybeth

It's so awesome to read through all of these training plans and recommendations.  Appreciate everyone's feedback so far and am enjoying reading about your ramp up to officially train. Good luck everyone.


----------



## cburnett11

courtneybeth said:


> Where I'm struggling is how do you maintain miles between the marathon (10/8) to recover but not lose momentum over the next 3 months until Dopey. I wonder if any of you past Dopey participants can share some thoughts or suggestions? Or maybe marathoners, what you did?





hauntedcity said:


> Is it a bad idea to run hard for a half marathon 2 months before Dopey, while at the same time increasing mileage in preparation for that event?



Like anything else, this is probably going to depend on the individual... that whole "Running is an experiment of one" thing.

I've never done Dopey, but last year had the experience of an October 9 marathon (Chicago), a November 6 half marathon (Bowling Green, KY), and then the WDW marathon 2 months' later on January 8.  I didn't set out to do this last year, but things worked out well for me.  Here is how it sorta came together:


Sometime before the marathon I realized I had signed up a year prior (coupon!) for a half marathon in my daughter's college town.  This would be coming 4 weeks (Novembe 6) after the Chicago marathon.  I had spoken to a couple people on whether to actually participate or not.  Chicago was the A-race, so I'd play the half marathon by ear.  But another excuse to go visit my daughter at school was always a good thing.

*October 8 @ Chicago was my 2nd marathon*.  I trained considerably harder for it than my first one.  I had a plan put together for me by @DopeyBadger that was largely based on Hanson.  It was 18 weeks of running 6 days per week.  The marathon went pretty well.  I had a big PR, but probably started out a little fast and paid for it later in the race.  I was only about 4 minutes off of my goal, so can't complain too much.  For the most part the race was fairly easy up until about mile 21 or so.
After the marathon I took 1 week totally off.... the following week I ran 3 days with no pace whatsoever.  I think it was 2 days of 4 miles and then 1 easy 12 mile run with a couple friends.... so the 12 miler was essentially 2 weeks after the marathon.  
At this point, I was feeling good and really had no lingering effects from the marathon.  So in week 3, I ran four days for a total of 27 miles with one 13 mile long run.  Again, none of these had any real pacing beyond "easy".
For half marathon week (Sunday race) I ran 4 easy on Monday, 6 easy on Wednesday, 5 easy on Friday, and then 3 easy the day before the race.
November 6 *Half marathon* morning was chilly.  It was the most relaxed I had ever been before a race.  I didn't have a care in the world.  I had no real goal and just wanted to run relaxed the whole time.  Before the race I thought it might be nice to try a pacer.  The thought of staying with someone never interested me, but since this was a bit of a "fun run" for me I thought it would be a nice time to try.  We actually talked quite a bit.  He told me about how he had paced in Chicago and why he liked pacing.  I could tell this race felt like a nice long run with friends... I was chatty and finding the pace easy.  Somewhere after mile 6, the course gets flatter and I found myself picking up the pace with no real change in effort.  I said goodbye to the pacer and ran on my own for a couple miles.  I ended up catching another runner and we stayed together for a while.  She was doing the full and not looking forward to repeating the loop.  We talked for several miles and I was very relaxed.  With a couple miles to go, she pointed out to me that I could pick up my pace and actually PR.  I did some quick #math and it sounded "less relaxing" than I wanted and I really saw no reason to push.  We stayed together for another mile and then I decided to pick up the pace.  I ended up only 41 seconds off of my PR but felt like I hadn't pushed much at all.  It was a very surprising and enjoyable race.  _Something about my relaxed state + the fitness I gained prior to Chicago had me dialed in that day._
*After* the November half marathon I signed up for the *January, 2017 WDW marathon. * I think I actually signed up the next day.  I wanted to make sure I was okay after my October full and November half.  It was basically on a whim.  I talked to my wife and daughter and we decided we'd do a 4/5 day long-weekend with no park tickets to just chill (literally this year) and I'd do the marathon.  
The week after the half marathon I ran 4 miles easy on Thursday and then ~12 miles really easy on Saturday (basically 1 week post-half).  I felt good enough to begin training pretty hard the following week.  I basically just inserted myself back in my Chicago plan at week 11 (with some adjustments the first couple weeks) and then stuck with the mileage/pacing of what I did for Chicago.  I was really surprised at how easy I was able to adapt... ymmv.  _Note:  I'm doing a similar plan now for Chicago, but took a lot more time "off" earlier this year and the plan isn't as easy as it was for me Nov/Dec.  I'm sure part of it is fitness and part of it is weather._
*January WDW Marathon: * As I said earlier, I didn't do the Dopey so not exactly what you are planning to do.  I approached this race like the half marathon.  No goal... just run relaxed.  I had a blast.  I was less than 4 minutes slower than Chicago, but never had anything close to a bonk moment.  I ran a slightly negative split and my last mile was my fastest mile.  I'm sure my fitness level was pretty high for me after that cycle and a half of marathon training.  That combined with my very relaxed approach contributed to me having a really good experience.


----------



## michigandergirl

courtneybeth said:


> It's so awesome to read through all of these training plans and recommendations.  Appreciate everyone's feedback so far and am enjoying reading about your ramp up to officially train. Good luck everyone.



I am also running a fall marathon (Detroit, Oct 15) and will likely have a rest period and ramp up similar to what @DopeyBadger said. Right now I'm questioning my sanity training for a marathon in the summer heat! At 5:00am this morning it was 73 degrees with Florida-like humidity - I was dying during my easy 3 mile run!


----------



## mrsg00fy

michigandergirl said:


> I am also running a fall marathon (Detroit, Oct 15) and will likely have a rest period and ramp up similar to what @DopeyBadger said. Right now I'm questioning my sanity training for a marathon in the summer heat! At 5:00am this morning it was 73 degrees with Florida-like humidity - I was dying during my easy 3 mile run!



I feel your pain. We are on day 3 of a heatwave here in New Jersey and it is supposed to break tomorrow. My "easy " run this morning was quite ugly!  Hope it cools down a bit for you.


----------



## jeanigor

michigandergirl said:


> I am also running a fall marathon (Detroit, Oct 15) and will likely have a rest period and ramp up similar to what @DopeyBadger said. Right now I'm questioning my sanity training for a marathon in the summer heat! At 5:00am this morning it was 73 degrees with Florida-like humidity - I was dying during my easy 3 mile run!



The Detroit Free Press half is great! Over and under the river and visiting another country!


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> If you could go to a Disney park overseas which one would it be and why?


I'd driven by Tokyo's parks. Japan is so wonderful and I would definitely return one day but not necessarily with Disney as my goal. I would probably go with Paris only because I could get a cool Castle to Chateau medal and if I went a few weeks early I could do Marathon Du Medoc.


----------



## Simba's Girl

courtneybeth said:


> Okay so... I'm curious how everyone's training is coming along so far. Have we started or do you guys start in another month or two?



Can't help with your second question but your first question, I'm not really training for the 10K since I'm already pretty much there on my long runs I'm good. 

DH just started his marathon training this week-it's that long and most of the summer he's just doing "conditioning" type runs, nothing more than a 10K until September. 



mrsg00fy said:


> I feel your pain. We are on day 3 of a heatwave here in New Jersey and it is supposed to break tomorrow. My "easy " run this morning was quite ugly!  Hope it cools down a bit for you.



Yup...heatwave here too. It was ugly on Monday for me. Luckily I didn't have anything else planned until today which I'm bailing on because my DDs have dress rehearsal tonight for the dance recital and I'm already pooped since I slept like crap last night.


----------



## mawatcha

Does anyone have a favourite running snack/meal they enjoy more when training?

I mentioned in an earlier post that I'm trying to improve my diet as I train for the marathon this year. Overnight oats (rolled oats, Greek yogurt, fruit & chia seeds) are my favourite breakfast option now!


----------



## Dis5150

I have been following a custom Jeff Galloway 6 month training plan that ends in August with my long run built up to 17 miles. I am trying to figure out how to transition that into a Dopey plan. I am probably not going to do another custom plan with them. I did like it but don't think I got enough personal attention to justify the cost. So I am already training but I will be floundering in August, lol.

Sunday question: Probably Tokyo or Hong Kong. But I also would have to be heavily medicated for a flight that long so it really isn't likely.


----------



## Chaitali

It's been really interesting reading about everyone's training plans!  I don't start formally training for the marathon until September (based on a Hal Higdon plan) but right now I'm using a Garmin plan to work on heart rate training and increasing from three runs per week to 4 runs per week.  I figure that will help for building a good base for when marathon training officially starts.  My plan with the heart rate training is to really learn what an easy pace feels like, etc. so that I can use that information when training for the marathon, even if the training plan itself doesn't have the heart rate information.


----------



## dzak1717

Chaitali said:


> It's been really interesting reading about everyone's training plans!  I don't start formally training for the marathon until September (based on a Hal Higdon plan) but right now I'm using a Garmin plan to work on heart rate training and increasing from three runs per week to 4 runs per week.  I figure that will help for building a good base for when marathon training officially starts.  My plan with the heart rate training is to really learn what an easy pace feels like, etc. so that I can use that information when training for the marathon, even if the training plan itself doesn't have the heart rate information.


I've used Hal's ever since i started running 10+ years ago and feel his training is easy to follow for different levels. I also read his Marathon book when I did my first full and it definitely helped.


----------



## Chaitali

dzak1717 said:


> I've used Hal's ever since i started running 10+ years ago and feel his training is easy to follow for different levels. I also read his Marathon book when I did my first full and it definitely helped.


Thanks!  I really liked his training plans for half marathons and how it seemed there was something for every level.  I figured it made sense to stick with one of his plans for my full too.  I hadn't even thought to look to see if he had a book.  I'm going to go look for that now


----------



## mrsg00fy

Chaitali said:


> It's been really interesting reading about everyone's training plans!  I don't start formally training for the marathon until September (based on a Hal Higdon plan) but right now I'm using a Garmin plan to work on heart rate training and increasing from three runs per week to 4 runs per week.  I figure that will help for building a good base for when marathon training officially starts.  My plan with the heart rate training is to really learn what an easy pace feels like, etc. so that I can use that information when training for the marathon, even if the training plan itself doesn't have the heart rate information.



Figuring out the run easy part now is a really good idea. I wish I'd have figured out much sooner than this and before getting burned out that you really do need to run slow to run fast.


----------



## cavepig

Oh too add to my training over the summer, I'm really trying to work on looking up & my form. I realized I pay too much attention to my shoes since I look down & can see them, and it's not like I'm running on trails either. I'm not sure when I started this looking down habit, but over the summer I'm working on looking up more & overall form too.  It's hard trying to break/change a habit for sure!



mawatcha said:


> Does anyone have a favourite running snack/meal they enjoy more when training?
> 
> I mentioned in an earlier post that I'm trying to improve my diet as I train for the marathon this year. Overnight oats (rolled oats, Greek yogurt, fruit & chia seeds) are my favourite breakfast option now!


I eat oatmeal mixed with honey &  rice crispies, it's odd but it is my go to breakfast lately before running.


----------



## LindseyJo22

hauntedcity said:


> I ran a half marathon 3 weeks ago, and I'm enjoying some reduced mileage. I've been doing about 4 miles on the weekends, just to maintain some fitness, but I'll start back up at the end of this month with Jeff Galloway's Dopey training.
> 
> I have one more half marathon on November 4, and I'm trying to figure out how I want to handle it.  This has traditionally been a very fast course for me, and I'd love to try for a PR. I'd have 2 full months between this and Dopey.  Is it a bad idea to run hard for a half marathon 2 months before Dopey, while at the same time increasing mileage in preparation for that event?



Let me know if you have an answer to this...I may have signed up for Savannah's full marathon on November 4.  After some issues, I've been cleared to start training - but now I don't have as much time as I wanted, and I still don't really know how to go from one marathon to another.

Hal Higdon does have an 8-week multiple marathons plan that I'm considering using, but I just have no clue.


----------



## Sailormoon2

cavepig said:


> I eat oatmeal mixed with honey & rice crispies, it's odd but it is my go to breakfast lately before running.


I am intrigued by this! What prompted you to try that mix in the first place?


----------



## cavepig

Sailormoon2 said:


> I am intrigued by this! What prompted you to try that mix in the first place?


Well, I can't really eat many cereals on their own cause I have jaw issues (Tight mouth jaw or whatever it's called, like I can't eat chips either or chew gum) over the last few years now, so I went to mostly just oatmeal, but that was getting boring so I started experimenting with mixing cereals in and rice crispies work well cause they aren't chewy or too hard at all.  And honey now because it's 'healthier' than brown sugar and not as sweet which I prefer.  The oatmeal sits with the honey while I shower than I pour in the crispies and an extra splash of milk & stir it up! The crispies add enough crunch to help with boring oatmeal! And I can run on it without any problems! I think it's tasty!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I just spent a ton of time creating my first marathon training plan, and I'm so excited!  I can't remember if it was on here or the running thread, but someone mentioned changing their 7 day cycle to a 9 day cycle.  This intrigued me quite a bit, so after doing some research, I decided to try the 9 day.  I adjusted the Hal Higdon beginner marathon plan to fit a 9 day cycle, by adding a 30-45 minute tempo run and an extra rest day.  So I have 8-9 days between each "long run."  Anyway, I figured that you guys are the just about the only people that could be as excited at the thought of calendaring out their marathon training schedule as I am, so I wanted to share!


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday everyone! As always Sunday's are for Disney but this Sunday is also for Father's. 

Today's question: What is your favorite Disney related memory that includes your father or includes you as a father with your kids? 

My answer: Well one of my favorite Disney memories with my dad is when I was about 6 years old. We were in Frontierland and my dad got pooped on by a bird. He had it everywhere and had to get a new shirt. I don't really have any huge sentimental memories as my dad isn't the Disney fan in the family my mom is. This was one of those funny moments though.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! As always Sunday's are for Disney but this Sunday is also for Father's.
> 
> Today's question: What is your favorite Disney related memory that includes your father or includes you as a father with your kids?
> 
> My answer: Well one of my favorite Disney memories with my dad is when I was about 6 years old. We were in Frontierland and my dad got pooped on by a bird. He had it everywhere and had to get a new shirt. I don't really have any huge sentimental memories as my dad isn't the Disney fan in the family my mom is. This was one of those funny moments though.



I can remember going to Disney with my old man when I was about 12 and ... he did not enjoy it. So, I'm going to flip the script a little bit and post my favorite memory as a dad at Disney.

I loved our first trip to Disney with my two oldest girls. We did the princess breakfast in the castle and their eyes lit up every time they saw a new princess. I loved the way they believed in the magic of Philharmagic. It was a great introduction of Disney for them and my first trip back in about 15 years.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Today's question: What is your favorite Disney related memory that includes your father or includes you as a father with your kids?



My favorite memory with my dad was our first trip to WDW when I was a kid.  We weren't overly wealthy, so going to WDW was a huge deal for us. My parents had been planning it forever and we were incredibly excited. Two weeks before we left my dad completely shattered his ankle while running across a driveway at work after a big ice storm. He had multiple surgeries and plates put into his ankle to restore it, but it was going to be a 6-month+ recovery.

He and my mom were still determined to make the trip happen and he soldiered through. I was about 10-11 years old so I don't remember all the specifics of how his injury impacted the trip for him and my mom. I know it must have been far more difficult and stressful than I remember. What I do remember is getting to go to the front of the line of every attraction that he could safely ride. That was pretty darn cool.

My dad doesn't particularly enjoy theme parks so I appreciate all of the sacrifices he made to make that trip happen.


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> Today's question: What is your favorite Disney related memory that includes your father or includes you as a father with your kids?



My dad took me to see beauty and the beast when it was first released in theaters. i remember sitting in the theater in awe holding my popcorn and drink - because it was the best movie ever. Dad had to keep leaning over to remind me to eat my popcorn since I literally was  the entire time. He was worried


----------



## drummerwife

rteetz said:


> Today's question: What is your favorite Disney related memory that includes your father or includes you as a father with your kids?


My favorite memory was when my dad took me and my brother to see The Jungle Book. I was 6 at the time and I remember getting so upset and crying when I thought Baloo was dead after the fight with Shere Khan. My father held me in his lap to comfort me and dry my tears. Makes me smile every time I think about it.


----------



## garneska

I never got to WDW when I was a child and even though this was my second trip to Disney with my parents when I was an adult, it is my favorite dad memory.   Our second trip was for my 2nd ever marathon, but my first Disney marathon in 2003.  My folks and in laws and DH came to cheer me on.  I missed seeing everyone stationed.  DH was at the start, never saw him.  My in laws were to be in MK, never saw them.  My folks were outside AK.  I knew they would be there.  That was about mile 16. I was injured going into the race and at that point felt pretty bad.  I spotted my dad first, am lucky he is a tall man, then mom. I shouted at them and Dad gave me a high five.  I really needed it at that point.  For the record, my in laws and DH were at Epcot and the finish never saw any of them.  I only saw my folks that one time.


----------



## Sailormoon2

My "favourite" memory is of me clawing my Dad's arm as we rode the monorail up to MK for the very first time. I was 10 years old, and very bad at containing my emotions! He was always very patient and tolerant.


----------



## baxter24

My favorite memory with my dad was running the 2015 princess half marathon with him. It was a fun time spending it with him and the photographers got an awesome picture of the two of us crossing the finish line!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

My Dad isn't a theme park fan (he doesn't love being in crowds), but we did go to Disneyland a few times growing up.  What my Dad does love is movies, and we watched lots of the classic Disney movies growing up (anything with Hayley Mills or Fred MacMurray were particular favorites).  He always knew so much about the filming of the movies or the actors in them, and I loved hearing his laughter and seeing how much these movies delighted him!


----------



## mawatcha

rteetz said:


> Today's question: What is your favorite Disney related memory that includes your father or includes you as a father with your kids?



Happy Sunday! I don't really have a single favorite Disney memory, but my Dad passed his love of Disney to me. We went to Disneyland Paris a few times when we were small (as we lived in the UK, and when the park first opened, it was very reasonable for UK residents), and then our first trip to the USA was to see WDW and the other parks. I think it was important to him that we experience the magic at a young age, and I've clearly never outgrown it. 

So I am very grateful to have been Disney-indoctrinated by my Dad, whether it be through trips, the films or books! Shout out to my Mom, who also believes a house isn't home without some Disney decor.


----------



## FelisLachesis

I never went to Disney with my dad. He was always working, so him getting away was really tough. I still remember a trip, though, to Niagara Falls with him, right before my brother was born. We were on a boat and got really close to the falls, itself. That view, wow!

I did take my girlfriend's kids to Disney a couple years ago, and it was a blast! My best memory there was The Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party on New Year's Eve. Being there as a family, along with thousands of other people, and being able to watch the best fireworks show on the planet to ring out the year!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I went once with my Dad to WDW many, many years ago, but honestly don't have many specific memories of the trip.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

My dad doesn't like theme parks, he says they are too crowded and too hot. He has been to Disney World once when I was three but I don't remember it. My favorite memories of him involve being on the water or out in the woods.


----------



## Barca33Runner

So...I guess the recurring theme is that dads don't like crowds and, subsequently, theme parks.


----------



## ZellyB

ADR day is fast approaching and I'm still not sure what parks I plan to do on what days and where to eat.  This uncertainty is NOT like me.  LOL

I'm pretty sure I want to do a Tiffins ROL package and equally sure of Victoria and Alberts on marathon night for a celebratory dinner.  Otherwise I just have a list of restaurants I think I want to eat, but no clue when.  I'm debating a Brown Derby Fantasmic package since we've not seen that show in several years.  I want Via Napoli likely on Friday night before the half.  Really wanting to try Homecomin and Paddlefish at Disney Springs but not sure when to fit those in.  Kona for breakfast one morning.  Was thinking of trying out The Wave for lunch one day.  And then have a few others I'm debating on.  I have more restaurant desires than I have time.


----------



## TeeterTots

My father has never been a "Disney" person and has never been to WDW, but I do remember going to Honey I shrunk the kids at the drive-in movies which was cool! Sadly, he has since passed, but we're blessed to be able to take my mother to Disney with us twice a year, which I know would make him happy!


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> ADR day is fast approaching and I'm still not sure what parks I plan to do on what days and where to eat.  This uncertainty is NOT like me.  LOL
> 
> I'm pretty sure I want to do a Tiffins ROL package and equally sure of Victoria and Alberts on marathon night for a celebratory dinner.  Otherwise I just have a list of restaurants I think I want to eat, but no clue when.  I'm debating a Brown Derby Fantasmic package since we've not seen that show in several years.  I want Via Napoli likely on Friday night before the half.  Really wanting to try Homecomin and Paddlefish at Disney Springs but not sure when to fit those in.  Kona for breakfast one morning.  Was thinking of trying out The Wave for lunch one day.  And then have a few others I'm debating on.  I have more restaurant desires than I have time.


Definitely do the Tiffins package. Homecomin is also amazing!


----------



## Simba's Girl

I only went on one trip to WDW with my dad. I don't have any particularly special memories of that trip. I do have lots of memories of DH and my girls that make my heart smile.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! As always Sunday's are for Disney but this Sunday is also for Father's.
> 
> Today's question: What is your favorite Disney related memory that includes your father or includes you as a father with your kids?



My father only went to Disney twice.  Both trips were later in life with my wife, the grandkids and me.  Unfortunately, while he enjoyed the trips overall, they were both most memorable for the wrong reasons.

We rented a van for the first trip and all drove down together from Charlotte.  Just as we reached the Florida/Georgia line he got a phone call that his father had passed away.  He and my mother ended up having to find flights from Orlando to New Bern, NC and back in the middle of the trip.  Needless to say it was not the Disney introduction I had hoped for him (and my mother).

The second trip was right at Christmas time a couple of years later and he had just been placed on an experimental chemo drug for his breast cancer.  The side effects left him with sores in his mouth.  We all went to MVMCP together and he was having a hard time finding something that he could eat with the limited choices during the party.  While the rest of us went to Pinocchio Haus, he and my mother went over to the Winnie the Pooh ride and started talking to the CMs at the refreshment stand there.  After telling them what was going on, they brought him a chocolate milkshake and told him “This is from Tigger” and refused to let him pay for it.  To this day, that’s one of my favorite examples of pixie dust.

I am sad that he never got to experience a Disney trip in its full glory without a cloud of some kind hanging over it.


----------



## cavepig

Too many memories with my Dad and Disney to name just one, we bleed Disney!



ZellyB said:


> ADR day is fast approaching and I'm still not sure what parks I plan to do on what days and where to eat.  This uncertainty is NOT like me.  LOL


Oh gosh I haven't even thought about it, we haven't done an ADR in the last few trips but want to do Via Napoli maybe this trip. I hate being tied down and pre planning so may just wait and see if there's anything when it's closer.


----------



## Sailormoon2

ZellyB said:


> This uncertainty is NOT like me. LOL


I totally get the struggle. I am travelling with my Dad and his wife, who is lacto-ovo-vegetarian but can not eat gluten. It is really making my decisions very hard. Plus she has never been to Disney and Dad hasn't been in 30 years, so I want to make sure they get a really good experience, given the races, crowd levels, limited food options and less park time. Super stressed.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Today's question: What is your favorite Disney related memory that includes your father or includes you as a father with your kids?



We moved to Orlando in early 1988 because my Dad's small construction company had won a bid to assist in building Catastrophe Canyon at MGM Studios - this was back when Disney outsourced most of the construction and things got built WAY quicker than they do nowadays!

So, I remember the first day we were in Orlando ... the moving truck with all of our things wouldn't arrive until the next day, so my Mom stayed at home with my baby brother and my Dad took my middle brother and I to go "drive by the parks" so we could see the castle. See - we'd never been to Disney before, and our only "theme park" experience at the time was to Six Flags, so we were under the impression that we'd get the same drive-by experience as the amusement parks back in Texas. We stopped at a cheesy t-shirt shop on Apopka-Vineland Road (535) down the street from our house and my Dad let my brother and I buy a shirt - I bought a shirt with Mickey and Minnie in Safari gear ... obviously, I was clairvoyant. We put the shirts on once we got back in the car, and headed through Disney Village on our way to Magic Kingdom to see the castle. We got to see Spaceship Earth, so we were certain that the castle would be next ... and an hour of driving around later, we decided to head home.  I wouldn't see the castle in real life until six months later when we went to the parks for the first time.


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> ADR day is fast approaching and I'm still not sure what parks I plan to do on what days and where to eat.  This uncertainty is NOT like me.  LOL
> 
> I'm pretty sure I want to do a Tiffins ROL package and equally sure of Victoria and Alberts on marathon night for a celebratory dinner.  Otherwise I just have a list of restaurants I think I want to eat, but no clue when.  I'm debating a Brown Derby Fantasmic package since we've not seen that show in several years.  I want Via Napoli likely on Friday night before the half.  Really wanting to try Homecomin and Paddlefish at Disney Springs but not sure when to fit those in.  Kona for breakfast one morning.  Was thinking of trying out The Wave for lunch one day.  And then have a few others I'm debating on.  I have more restaurant desires than I have time.



So, it's funny that you mention this ... I went to set-up calendar alerts for ADRs for both Disneyland Half AND WDW Marathon Weekend (what's up, overlapping ADR days!) - and I just realized that the day I can make ADRs for Marathon Weekend is the same day as I have a damn tri.  And of course, transition opens at 5:30 a.m. when I can start making ADRs at 5 ... so, I'm going to have to prioritize and make some real quick, set-up transition real quick and then make the rest while I'm waiting for the dumb tri to start.

WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THIS BEFORE I REGISTERED FOR THIS TRI???? Grrrr.

On my list this time around are:
Monsieur Paul
Kimono's 
Yak & Yeti
STK for brunch
California Grill
Maybe Yachtsman Steakhouse
Maybe the Luau

And I'm trying to plan a private dining experience as well, and that's going along pretty smoothly but I'd sure like to have it locked down before ADR day.


----------



## sourire

Happy belated father's day to all the fantastic dads out there!

Lots of memories with Dad from WDW.  One of my favorites: I had a doll that used to go on all our trips with me, and I once left her on a bench at the Alamo car rental while waiting for our rental car to get to WDW.  I was probably about age 5 or 6? Anywho, we got all the way to Disney property when I realized that Alice (the doll) was not with us.  Major tears and carrying on from yours truly...like my world had ended!  My sister was making fun of me, Mom was stressed about getting to the hotel to check in, but Dad turned the car right around to go back for the doll. He said there's no way we could leave Alice out of the fun trip we were about to have. (She was still on the bench. Probably no one wanted the creepy looking doll...)  I still have her in tattered clothes, but now my niece and little cousins play with her.  
Sadly, we lost him too young due to complications from metastatic cancer a few years ago.  But, I have lots of wonderful memories.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THIS BEFORE I REGISTERED FOR THIS TRI???? Grrrr.



Motivation to practice quick transition set up


----------



## jmasgat

Just booked my hotel for the trip.  Today was the first day the reservation system online worked (2018 prices were loaded).  Staying at PO-FQ.  Haven't stayed there before.

Kicking myself that I didn't rent a DVC studio in a timely fashion--there is zero availability now.  Hope a discounted room rate comes through to drop the price of the hotel.


----------



## Chaitali

ZellyB said:


> ADR day is fast approaching and I'm still not sure what parks I plan to do on what days and where to eat. This uncertainty is NOT like me. LOL
> 
> I'm pretty sure I want to do a Tiffins ROL package and equally sure of Victoria and Alberts on marathon night for a celebratory dinner. Otherwise I just have a list of restaurants I think I want to eat, but no clue when. I'm debating a Brown Derby Fantasmic package since we've not seen that show in several years. I want Via Napoli likely on Friday night before the half. Really wanting to try Homecomin and Paddlefish at Disney Springs but not sure when to fit those in. Kona for breakfast one morning. Was thinking of trying out The Wave for lunch one day. And then have a few others I'm debating on. I have more restaurant desires than I have time.



Those are the two things I know I want to do as well.  V&A for dinner the day after the marathon and Tiffins TOL package at some point.  But we're going to be there a whole week and I have no idea where else we're going to want to eat.  I guess I need to figure out what days we're going to be in which park first.  It just seems so far away to have to figure all that out.  I think we'll probably do Epcot after the marathon but I don't want to make any reservations since I have no idea how I'll actually end up feeling.  I've had a couple halfs where I've been a bit nauseous after the race (rare thankfully) but I don't know if that will be more likely after a full.  I'm hoping two of us can get into biergarten without a reservation if I feel up to it and if not, just eat small snacky things around the world.

As far as memories with my dad, we went every couple years when I was a kid.  I remember one year when I got a blister and my poor dad had to carry me the whole way out of the park.  It's a fond memory for me but I'm sure not as happy for my dad.  A more recent memory that we're both fond of is doing the jingle jungle 5k together.


----------



## pixarmom

jmasgat said:


> Just booked my hotel for the trip.  Today was the first day the reservation system online worked (2018 prices were loaded).  Staying at PO-FQ.  Haven't stayed there before.
> 
> Kicking myself that I didn't rent a DVC studio in a timely fashion--there is zero availability now.  Hope a discounted room rate comes through to drop the price of the hotel.



I was going to book our room-only reservation today, but am having second thoughts (not about Goofy, just resort choice!)  I was really set on YC because I love the decor in the renovated rooms and really enjoy the ability to walk to both DHS and Epcot.  But then I started considering WL.  Might just book WL, so that we have something reserved and because it's the only non-discounted price I'm willing to tolerate for this trip, and then see what pops up in the fall.

In our experience, the POFQ discounts have not been the best, but we've taken advantage of discounts at WL and AKL standard view, which can be close to the POFQ price!  For our upcoming trip in August, I think it was a $39 difference/night between POFQ and AKL standard view.


----------



## pixarmom

Forgot to answer the question!  Although that would take a long time - my dad is the original Disney fan in our family and DL was our original home park. We have a great photo of him introducing me to Minnie Mouse at DL when I was two years old - big event!!  When we moved to the east coast, we started visiting WDW and he's still a huge fan of Epcot Center.  It would be difficult to choose just one favorite memory.


----------



## Anisum

While we continue to wait for OKW or Poly on the waitlist we booked Coronado Springs just in case.


----------



## steph0808

Training - I do whatever @DopeyBadger tells me.   I did Hal Higdon last time, and I liked his plan as well. 

Sunday Funday - Our first Disney trip was in 1996 at Christmas. Favorite Dad memory was him diving in the aquarium and waving at us and us being the cool kids whose dad was scuba diving.   We tried to recreate it on the last trip (my brother, SIL, and I all dove in the tank), unfortunately I infected my dad with the flu I had during the marathon, and he couldn't dive with us.


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> So, it's funny that you mention this ... I went to set-up calendar alerts for ADRs for both Disneyland Half AND WDW Marathon Weekend (what's up, overlapping ADR days!) - and I just realized that the day I can make ADRs for Marathon Weekend is the same day as I have a damn tri.  And of course, transition opens at 5:30 a.m. when I can start making ADRs at 5 ... so, I'm going to have to prioritize and make some real quick, set-up transition real quick and then make the rest while I'm waiting for the dumb tri to start.
> 
> WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THIS BEFORE I REGISTERED FOR THIS TRI???? Grrrr.
> 
> On my list this time around are:
> Monsieur Paul
> Kimono's
> Yak & Yeti
> STK for brunch
> California Grill
> Maybe Yachtsman Steakhouse
> Maybe the Luau
> 
> And I'm trying to plan a private dining experience as well, and that's going along pretty smoothly but I'd sure like to have it locked down before ADR day.



Reminds me when I was frantically trying to make FP+ reservations on the phone in my car on the morning before a half-marathon.  UGH.



Chaitali said:


> Those are the two things I know I want to do as well.  V&A for dinner the day after the marathon and Tiffins TOL package at some point.  But we're going to be there a whole week and I have no idea where else we're going to want to eat.  I guess I need to figure out what days we're going to be in which park first.  It just seems so far away to have to figure all that out.  I think we'll probably do Epcot after the marathon but I don't want to make any reservations since I have no idea how I'll actually end up feeling.  I've had a couple halfs where I've been a bit nauseous after the race (rare thankfully) but I don't know if that will be more likely after a full.  I'm hoping two of us can get into biergarten without a reservation if I feel up to it and if not, just eat small snacky things around the world.



It's the whole what park/what day thing that is throwing me off.  I'm going to just have to make my best educated guess and do it and then switch things around after if necessary.


----------



## GollyGadget

I don't know how you all can make decisions for ADRs so far in advance, I don't even have the slightest idea when or what I want to eat for dinner tonight so forget 6 months from now.

This is actually one thing my husband and I really didn't like about the Disney cruise. All other cruises, we choose My Time and just show up each evening when we feel like eating. It was annoying to be pinned down to a specific time and plan our days around it.


----------



## FelisLachesis

GollyGadget said:


> I don't know how you all can make decisions for ADRs so far in advance, I don't even have the slightest idea when or what I want to eat for dinner tonight so forget 6 months from now.
> 
> This is actually one thing my husband and I really didn't like about the Disney cruise. All other cruises, we choose My Time and just show up each evening when we feel like eating. It was annoying to be pinned down to a specific time and plan our days around it.



I know WHERE I want to eat, but I don't know WHAT I want to eat, if that makes sense?

I know which restaurants I want to go to, but I've been staring at all the menus, already, for 2 months, and I still don't know what I want from there.  You can keep the menu in my face until the server says "so what would you like this afternoon?" and I still won't know what I want.  Eventually, I just recite words off the menu, and hope I didn't actually order the konbu jellyfish with natto sauce.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

jmasgat said:


> Just booked my hotel for the trip. Today was the first day the reservation system online worked (2018 prices were loaded).



Just booked my hotel for the trip online too. Figured best to have the room now and then call for the discounts when they happen. I get paranoid I won't have a room, especially because as it stands now I am travelling solo!


----------



## Anisum

steph0808 said:


> Training - I do whatever @DopeyBadger tells me.


I feel like this should be on a shirt.


----------



## michigandergirl

Anisum said:


> I feel like this should be on a shirt.



Yep


----------



## DopeyBadger

Anisum said:


> I feel like this should be on a shirt.





That's pretty funny right there.


----------



## steph0808

Anisum said:


> I feel like this should be on a shirt.



Marathon outfit idea, anyone?


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ZellyB said:


> ADR day is fast approaching and I'm still not sure what parks I plan to do on what days and where to eat.  This uncertainty is NOT like me.  LOL
> 
> I'm pretty sure I want to do a Tiffins ROL package and equally sure of Victoria and Alberts on marathon night for a celebratory dinner.  Otherwise I just have a list of restaurants I think I want to eat, but no clue when.  I'm debating a Brown Derby Fantasmic package since we've not seen that show in several years.  I want Via Napoli likely on Friday night before the half.  Really wanting to try Homecomin and Paddlefish at Disney Springs but not sure when to fit those in.  Kona for breakfast one morning.  Was thinking of trying out The Wave for lunch one day.  And then have a few others I'm debating on.  I have more restaurant desires than I have time.



Oh I love planning ADRs!  My biggest problem is I don't the exact days of our trip.  If DH ends up going to the International Builder's Show for work again (which starts the Tuesday after the marathon), we will stay longer and I will do some solo days in the park.  If he doesn't go, we will just be there for a long weekend with our friends and maybe do 1 or 2 park days.  On my short list is Tiffins and Be Our Guest.  If staying longer I'll probably add Hollywood Brown Derby and Via Napoli.  I guess we need to start figuring that stuff out soon!


----------



## croach

jmasgat said:


> Just booked my hotel for the trip.  Today was the first day the reservation system online worked (2018 prices were loaded).  Staying at PO-FQ.  Haven't stayed there before.
> 
> Kicking myself that I didn't rent a DVC studio in a timely fashion--there is zero availability now.  Hope a discounted room rate comes through to drop the price of the hotel.



Have you considered a travel agent with group rates? They one I use has POFQ or Riverside for $187 a night. Don't know how that compares to what you got but if you want to know the agency I use just PM me. I've never stayed at POFQ either but I stayed at Riverside for the Dark Side weekend and really liked it. Thinking about switching to there for Wine & Dine.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Just a friendly reminder for everyone flying out of Disney on Southwest. If you're leaving sometime after Marathon Day, January 8 or later, Southwest Airlines will open their flights tomorrow, Thursday, June 22nd.

I'm still not sure what time, though. Sometime between 4:00 am and 9:00 am.


----------



## dzak1717

FelisLachesis said:


> Just a friendly reminder for everyone flying out of Disney on Southwest. If you're leaving sometime after Marathon Day, January 8 or later, Southwest Airlines will open their flights tomorrow, Thursday, June 22nd.
> 
> I'm still not sure what time, though. Sometime between 4:00 am and 9:00 am.


Ive been checking this week to see if they opened sooner but no luck. I think Disney has brainwashed me into thinking I need to be online as soon as the dates are released to get my flight.


----------



## regul8ter18

WHOOT WHOOT  vacation package day is finally here.  We wanted the yacht club/ Beach club so we booked a room only back in February.  I switched it yesterday to a package with dining.   Now the only things left are flights, ADRs and of course that whole training thing LOL.


----------



## FelisLachesis

dzak1717 said:


> Ive been checking this week to see if they opened sooner but no luck. I think Disney has brainwashed me into thinking I need to be online as soon as the dates are released to get my flight.



I was continually checking to see if my flights in to Disney had gotten any cheaper.  Sure enough, a couple days ago, they went down by $8.  It might not be much, but that's one more funnel cake I can buy at Disneyworld!


----------



## purplekicks

On the longer run days towards the end of marathon training:  Is it okay to break up the runs into morning/afternoon parts?  On 2 of my long run days (a 18 mi and a 16mi)  There's a half marathon going on the same day. Would I get the same benefit to run that in the morning and goto the trail later on in the day and run the rest?  Or if I didn't run the half run 9 in the morning and 9 in the afternoon?


----------



## MissLiss279

purplekicks said:


> On the longer run days towards the end of marathon training:  Is it okay to break up the runs into morning/afternoon parts?  On 2 of my long run days (a 18 mi and a 16mi)  There's a half marathon going on the same day. Would I get the same benefit to run that in the morning and goto the trail later on in the day and run the rest?  Or if I didn't run the half run 9 in the morning and 9 in the afternoon?



I would say that you wouldn't get the same workout by breaking the run up between morning and afternoon. You get a long recovery in the middle and the last 9 won't be quite as fatiguing. 

I have actually had the same issue with races and scheduled training runs. I think I decided that a half marathon that was raced would be okay to replace the 16 mile training run without running the extra mileage. For another half marathon that I think was on an 18 mile training run and wasn't 'racing' but running with a friend, I ran two miles right before the race, and then finished up the extra three miles after the race. This all happened in my last training cycle. I just finished my marathon last weekend with a PR, so I would say that this worked for me.


----------



## DopeyBadger

purplekicks said:


> On the longer run days towards the end of marathon training:  Is it okay to break up the runs into morning/afternoon parts?  On 2 of my long run days (a 18 mi and a 16mi)  There's a half marathon going on the same day. Would I get the same benefit to run that in the morning and goto the trail later on in the day and run the rest?  Or if I didn't run the half run 9 in the morning and 9 in the afternoon?



I'd agree with @MissLiss279 that running a 9 in the morning and 9 in the evening won't be viewed the same way by your body as an 18 straight though.  In addition, most recommendations I've seen on running doubles (two runs in the same day) seem to center around the premise that A) one of the runs has to be a pure recovery run and very slow respective to current fitness (like 120 sec slower than MP) and B) the recovery run needs to be limited to about 45-60 minutes max.  The best bet, if you'd like to do an assisted training run, is to run some miles either right before or after the HM to tack on to the total distance.  If you choose to race the HM as a replacement for the long run, just make sure to take into consideration extra recovery (race vs training) and that you won't reap the same benefits of the long run training run as a HM race performance.


----------



## StarGirl11

I swear someone hates me right now. Among things that happened this week: my wireless headphones decided to suddenly stop working so I get to make a trip to the Apple Store, my Mom has started her BMT prep today and I'll admit that this whole thing terrifies me, and I missed getting a photo with one of my fav celebs. 

And I know one of these is not on the same level as the others. But I still needed to get this off my chest.


----------



## MuttMama

Hi everyone! I stumbled across this great forum and had to join. I'm a huge Disney fan and "accidentally" signed up for the half shortly after my sister signed up for the full. (I have no idea how it happened...magic?) Anyway, I am running my first half in the fall (October) and excited to run at Disneyworld for the first time! I've really liked all the advice thus far.


----------



## beltwaybarry

purplekicks said:


> On the longer run days towards the end of marathon training:  Is it okay to break up the runs into morning/afternoon parts?  On 2 of my long run days (a 18 mi and a 16mi)  There's a half marathon going on the same day. Would I get the same benefit to run that in the morning and goto the trail later on in the day and run the rest?  Or if I didn't run the half run 9 in the morning and 9 in the afternoon?


Some coaches a lot smarter than I am have said that can be useful to your training, because you're running the second run of the day on glycogen depletion, which is a large part of what the long run is about. Whether you should do it twice, I'm not sure that's ideal, but better than missing entirely.


----------



## DopeyBadger

MuttMama said:


> Hi everyone! I stumbled across this great forum and had to join. I'm a huge Disney fan and "accidentally" signed up for the half shortly after my sister signed up for the full. (I have no idea how it happened...magic?) Anyway, I am running my first half in the fall (October) and excited to run at Disneyworld for the first time! I've really liked all the advice thus far.


----------



## GollyGadget

FelisLachesis said:


> I know which restaurants I want to go to, but I've been staring at all the menus, already, for 2 months, and I still don't know what I want from there. You can keep the menu in my face until the server says "so what would you like this afternoon?" and I still won't know what I want. Eventually, I just recite words off the menu, and hope I didn't actually order the konbu jellyfish with natto sauce.


I think my words may have deceived me. I get it and I know ADRs are a huge part of the WDW vacation for a lot of people. 
I applaud all of you who are able to make decisions and commitments so far in advance. For me though, I'd be lucky to decide and commit to one restaurant and time so far in advance. Food also just isn't that important or impactful to us so it's never made it on our list of priorities.


----------



## cavepig

Just booked our return flight as Southwest opened the rest of Jan dates, good price too for us.  Just need a room still....


----------



## sourire

Just booked the return trip on Southwest as well...Thank you for the reminder @FelisLachesis!


----------



## camaker

My airfare is booked now, too.  Kind of good news/bad news.  Bad news is that Southwest has no direct flights from here Wednesday morning!  What's up with that?!  So, due to my paranoia about flight delays making me miss Dopey bib pickup I have to head down on Tuesday.  

The good news is I got a return flight for $69!!  

I guess it's a pretty good day when your "bad" news is "I gotta spend an extra day at Disney!"


----------



## cavepig

camaker said:


> My airfare is booked now, too.  Kind of good news/bad news.  Bad news is that Southwest has no direct flights from here Wednesday morning!  What's up with that?!  So, due to my paranoia about flight delays making me miss Dopey bib pickup I have to head down on Tuesday.
> 
> The good news is I got a return flight for $69!!
> 
> I guess it's a pretty good day when your "bad" news is "I gotta spend an extra day at Disney!"


Wow, $69, that's nice!   My paranoia is high too since it's winter flying so we come in on Thursday (for now anyway) and just doing the marathon.  That extra day for you will be good to get settled in before starting Dopey for sure!


----------



## bryana

Booked my return flight as well. I had just slightly more rapid rewards miles than needed so I was able to use those! My mom got me a gift card for my birthday too, so I'll use that to book my flight down when I get home today since I don't have it at work with me. At the current price, I'll only end up spending about $20 out of pocket for my flights!

DH and I had a pretty big argument over the weekend about going, so I'm back to my original plan of going down by myself. While I was excited for him to come with (he is not a Disney person, although he always has a great time when he goes!), it'll certainly save me some money as I don't mind just staying at a value. Between the price I quoted out for the room, already having my AP, the $20ish on flights, and I probably won't do any TS meals, this might end up being my cheapest trip ever.


----------



## rteetz

Booked my flights. Early 5:30AM flight on the way down and a mid day 1:40PM flight on Jan 9th to come home.


----------



## hauntedcity

Nabbed our return flights!  Only $99 per person MCO to IND, which is much less expensive than the trip down, thank goodness.


----------



## PCFriar80

Got our return flights too, MCO to BDL on 1/11 for $84 PP.  Always nice to get a cheap flight home.  I can always justify a higher fare down!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Glad y'all got your flights! I was able to book a NS on Delta out of BOS in February for wicked cheap ($927 for all 5 of us) only minor issue is that they have clanged the flight times and we leave 3 hrs earlier. So much for getting a full day of school in for the girls. 

I booked our first night's stay today. We had a comp room that we decided to used for that first night. I just booked BC because I know that I won't want to move resorts the next day and we have a Deluxe room pkg already.

I'm kinda bummed today and just need to get this off my chest. Not really running related but sort of is. I learned today that a medication that was a possibility for me to switch to for my RA wasn't approved by the FDA. This is a big deal because my current medication dose isn't really sustainable in that our (new) insurance company refuses to pay for the dose I need (our previous ins. co had no problem paying for it). Our insurance company was kind enough to tell us that we could pay the $4000 out of pocket every month for the dose they won't cover though  I am currently getting it from the manufacturer but we were so close to the threshold of income for that gift that we truly didn't think it would happen.  I had been wanting to find some part time employment when the kids went back to school in the fall but now it looks like that's not likely. I probably will have enough of my current medication to make it through to February 2018 but after that who knows. Switching is a difficult  & long process and will impact my life significantly which includes running among other things.


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> Glad y'all got your flights! I was able to book a NS on Delta out of BOS in February for wicked cheap ($927 for all 5 of us) only minor issue is that they have clanged the flight times and we leave 3 hrs earlier. So much for getting a full day of school in for the girls.
> 
> I booked our first night's stay today. We had a comp room that we decided to used for that first night. I just booked BC because I know that I won't want to move resorts the next day and we have a Deluxe room pkg already.
> 
> I'm kinda bummed today and just need to get this off my chest. Not really running related but sort of is. I learned today that a medication that was a possibility for me to switch to for my RA wasn't approved by the FDA. This is a big deal because my current medication dose isn't really sustainable in that our (new) insurance company refuses to pay for the dose I need (our previous ins. co had no problem paying for it). Our insurance company was kind enough to tell us that we could pay the $4000 out of pocket every month for the dose they won't cover though  I am currently getting it from the manufacturer but we were so close to the threshold of income for that gift that we truly didn't think it would happen.  I had been wanting to find some part time employment when the kids went back to school in the fall but now it looks like that's not likely. I probably will have enough of my current medication to make it through to February 2018 but after that who knows. Switching is a difficult  & long process and will impact my life significantly which includes running among other things.


Wow that sucks. I hope you can figure out something that works for you both in health and financially before February.


----------



## KattyBelle

croach said:


> Have you considered a travel agent with group rates? They one I use has POFQ or Riverside for $187 a night. Don't know how that compares to what you got but if you want to know the agency I use just PM me. I've never stayed at POFQ either but I stayed at Riverside for the Dark Side weekend and really liked it. Thinking about switching to there for Wine & Dine.



Any chance you could PM me your TA info? I cannot figure out how to PM yet!  

I haven't stayed at POFQ before, but I'm considering it for Marathon weekend and/or Princess Half weekend.

TIA!


----------



## FelisLachesis

I noticed that they took the flight I wanted away... Until Jan 7, I can book a flight from Orlando to Philly at like 9:45-10:00 at night. Now, the latest nonstop is at 3:45 PM... We wanted to either do Keys to the Kingdom or Drink Around the World that day after the marathon, and now it looks like we might not be able to.

Either I have to suck up a layover, or leave much earlier than I wanted...

Edit: no, Felis, the marathon is not in the summer...


----------



## mrsg00fy

camaker said:


> My airfare is booked now, too.  Kind of good news/bad news.  Bad news is that Southwest has no direct flights from here Wednesday morning!  What's up with that?!  So, due to my paranoia about flight delays making me miss Dopey bib pickup I have to head down on Tuesday.
> 
> The good news is I got a return flight for $69!!
> 
> I guess it's a pretty good day when your "bad" news is "I gotta spend an extra day at Disney!"



Sweet price. My weather paranoia about weather and potential flight delays
is what made me decide to book Tuesday to Tuesday for Dopey. I had toyed with A Wednesday flight down to Florida but if there was a delay and I couldn't get to packet then dopey would sorta be over before it began. This requires the extra day from work to travel and it means using six vacation days the first week of the year....but it is worth it for peace of mind.


----------



## Dis5150

Does anyone know off hand what time the expo closes on Wednesday?


----------



## PCFriar80

Dis5150 said:


> Does anyone know off hand what time the expo closes on Wednesday?



Here you go!  No charge for the extra days!

_run_Disney Health & Fitness Expo:
*Wednesday, January 3, 2018 - Noon - 8:00 p.m.*

Thursday, January 4, 2018 - 10:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.
Friday, January 5, 2018 - 9:30 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.
Saturday, January 6, 2018 - 9:30 a.m. - 3:30 p.m.


----------



## Dis5150

PCFriar80 said:


> Here you go!  No charge for the extra days!
> 
> _run_Disney Health & Fitness Expo:
> *Wednesday, January 3, 2018 - Noon - 8:00 p.m.*
> 
> Thursday, January 4, 2018 - 10:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.
> Friday, January 5, 2018 - 9:30 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.
> Saturday, January 6, 2018 - 9:30 a.m. - 3:30 p.m.



Thank you! Looking at flights to see if we can make it by close on Wednesday.


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> Here you go!  No charge for the extra days!
> 
> _run_Disney Health & Fitness Expo:
> *Wednesday, January 3, 2018 - Noon - 8:00 p.m.*
> 
> Thursday, January 4, 2018 - 10:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.
> Friday, January 5, 2018 - 9:30 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.
> Saturday, January 6, 2018 - 9:30 a.m. - 3:30 p.m.


I wonder if they'll do the early entry to the expo again.


----------



## MissLiss279

rteetz said:


> I wonder if they'll do the early entry to the expo again.



It's still listed as a perk to Race Retreat, so I would guess yes.


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> I wonder if they'll do the early entry to the expo again.



I hope so, I want to get in and get out.  I have a full day of TSMM ahead of me! 

Seriously, this is the one thing I was hoping they'd open up stupid early, just so I didn't have to break a park day.


----------



## michigandergirl

mrsg00fy said:


> Sweet price. My weather paranoia about weather and potential flight delays
> is what made me decide to book Tuesday to Tuesday for Dopey. I had toyed with A Wednesday flight down to Florida but if there was a delay and I couldn't get to packet then dopey would sorta be over before it began. This requires the extra day from work to travel and it means using six vacation days the first week of the year....but it is worth it for peace of mind.



I haven't booked flights yet because I'm still on the fence about arriving Tues or Wed. I am also worried about weather delays and getting to the expo for Dopey. Ideally I'd like to take and early morning Wed flight, but what happens if you can't get your Dopey packet on Wed, are you just SOL??


----------



## mrsg00fy

michigandergirl said:


> I haven't booked flights yet because I'm still on the fence about arriving Tues or Wed. I am also worried about weather delays and getting to the expo for Dopey. Ideally I'd like to take and early morning Wed flight, but what happens if you can't get your Dopey packet on Wed, are you just SOL??


I think that they have historically had an emergency packet pickup on race mornings. But I wouldn't want to count on that continuing to be the case. I figure that with amount invested in air, hotel and bibs that I would not want to risk it. I live in an area that is prone to nasty winter storms. I had actually toyed with flying Wednesday morning but decided to be safe and go with Tuesday. 

We are advised by rundisney that we need to go to expo. Anything other than that is a courtesy on their part. Others will probably chime in here with some more definitive information or experiences with raceday pickup.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Booked my flights. Early 5:30AM flight on the way down and a mid day 1:40PM flight on Jan 9th to come home.


Gotta like those early AM flights on arrival day!  Makes for a long day but you feel like you have a full day at WDW!  I'll be racing down the east coast at 5:45 AM on 1/3.


----------



## ZellyB

I've pretty much decided there are going to be no cheap flight options for me.  Right now I'm waiting for some reward points to post on a credit card that I'll use to book airfare.


----------



## gjramsey

Got my rooms book finally.  When I first signed up for Marathon weekend we were planning on driving down and staying at UO and just doing the parks there while I ran the races in the early morning.

We then found a nice 8 night cruise out of Port Canaveral on Dec 23rd for a semi-decent price for an Xmas cruise going to 3 islands we have not been to before.  So we are now driving down to Fla a lot earlier than planned.  The Cruise is during the taper period, right, so I don't have to run that much the week before........

Once off of the cruise, we are staying at UO for 4 nights, than moving over to Disney for the rest of marathon weekend.  And now going to both sets of parks!


----------



## ZellyB

gjramsey said:


> Got my rooms book finally.  When I first signed up for Marathon weekend we were planning on driving down and staying at UO and just doing the parks there while I ran the races in the early morning.
> 
> We then found a nice 8 night cruise out of Port Canaveral on Dec 23rd for a semi-decent price for an Xmas cruise going to 3 islands we have not been to before.  So we are now driving down to Fla a lot earlier than planned.  The Cruise is during the taper period, right, so I don't have to run that much the week before........
> 
> Once off of the cruise, we are staying at UO for 4 nights, than moving over to Disney for the rest of marathon weekend.  And now going to both sets of parks!



You sound a lot like us.  We are taking a 7 night cruise leaving on Dec. 24th with our kids and then home for one day before heading out for a week at Disney.  We are absolutely counting the cruise as taper time!!


----------



## mrsg00fy

gjramsey said:


> Got my rooms book finally.  When I first signed up for Marathon weekend we were planning on driving down and staying at UO and just doing the parks there while I ran the races in the early morning.
> 
> We then found a nice 8 night cruise out of Port Canaveral on Dec 23rd for a semi-decent price for an Xmas cruise going to 3 islands we have not been to before.  So we are now driving down to Fla a lot earlier than planned.  The Cruise is during the taper period, right, so I don't have to run that much the week before........
> 
> Once off of the cruise, we are staying at UO for 4 nights, than moving over to Disney for the rest of marathon weekend.  And now going to both sets of parks!





ZellyB said:


> You sound a lot like us.  We are taking a 7 night cruise leaving on Dec. 24th with our kids and then home for one day before heading out for a week at Disney.  We are absolutely counting the cruise as taper time!!



You guys have the right idea!  Those sound like some fabulous trips.


----------



## cavepig

FelisLachesis said:


> I hope so, I want to get in and get out.  I have a full day of TSMM ahead of me!
> 
> Seriously, this is the one thing I was hoping they'd open up stupid early, just so I didn't have to break a park day.


We go midafternoon or have done early evening too and it's when I might normally take a break at the resort anway so I don't feel like I'm missing out on quality park time. The expo is kind of fun to me though.


----------



## jmasgat

michigandergirl said:


> I haven't booked flights yet because I'm still on the fence about arriving Tues or Wed. I am also worried about weather delays and getting to the expo for Dopey. Ideally I'd like to take and early morning Wed flight, but what happens if you can't get your Dopey packet on Wed, are you just SOL??



I booked my flight for Wednesday out of DTW, arriving in MCO at 1pm.  I'm on Delta (FF miles), and my feeling is that if there are weather issues, then 1) there are multiple flights on the day--something is bound to work and 2) the airlines are pretty good on weather waivers.  If things were really bad, it should be possible to go out earlier or the day before.


----------



## bellrae

ZellyB said:


> You sound a lot like us.  We are taking a 7 night cruise leaving on Dec. 24th with our kids and then home for one day before heading out for a week at Disney.  We are absolutely counting the cruise as taper time!!



I am doing one out of Miami on 22 December, then up to WDW on NYE to get ready for Dopey


----------



## Dr Q

Looking for some experienced advice here...I've been dying to do the "Keys to the Kingdom" tour on one of my trips, but I can't ever seem to schedule it in around the races.  Any advice for doing it during the Dopey on the date of the 5K?  How much walking is there?  About the same as spending that amount of time in the parks?  Or is this a no go?


----------



## jmasgat

Dr Q said:


> Looking for some experienced advice here...I've been dying to do the "Keys to the Kingdom" tour on one of my trips, but I can't ever seem to schedule it in around the races.  Any advice for doing it during the Dopey on the date of the 5K?  How much walking is there?  About the same as spending that amount of time in the parks?  Or is this a no go?



I've done the tour. Personally, I think you would be fine. The tour is a few hours (5) , and you're not always in motion, so it's not like you're walking 10 miles.  And part of the time is lunch, so you'd be sitting down.  I would not add additional park time, necessarily, if you want to rest your legs.  (or maybe I would.....I mean, your're there!)


----------



## MuttMama

ZellyB said:


> I've pretty much decided there are going to be no cheap flight options for me.  Right now I'm waiting for some reward points to post on a credit card that I'll use to book airfare.



Ditto here! Flying down from Alaska is no cheap feat and DH and I are hoping to rack up some more flyer miles or use a companion fare. I want to arrive Thursday so I can have Friday to recover from the traveling and race Saturday.


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday everyone! 

We are getting ever closer to that 6 month mark. 191 days until the weekend begins! 

As always Sundays are for Disney, 

After a race at Disney whatever the distance, what to you do? Do you go back and relax at the resorts for a bit? Do you hit the parks? Something else? 

My answer: Well, I go back shower and hit the parks right away. No matter the distance that's how I've approached post race every time so far. Once in the parks I'm probably looking for something to eat though.


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> We are getting ever closer to that 6 month mark. 191 days until the weekend begins!
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney.



Augh! Time for ADR frenzy!

My plan is like yours, head back to the hotel, shower, and on 5k day and 10k day, depending on time, maybe sneak into a QS resort restaurant, get to a park, and hit rope drop!

The half-Marathon day is a planned rest day, I planned it that way from the start. Maybe we'll go to Disney Springs, maybe hang out at the pool, might monorail resort hop, I don't know. But low key.

After the marathon, PARTY!


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> After a race at Disney whatever the distance, what to you do? Do you go back and relax at the resorts for a bit? Do you hit the parks? Something else?
> 
> My answer: Well, I go back shower and hit the parks right away. No matter the distance that's how I've approached post race every time so far. Once in the parks I'm probably looking for something to eat though.


 Same as you for the most part! We clean up at the room & eat snacks we have then hit a park with eating fairly soon after getting there.  Except after the marathon in 2016 I just stayed in the room as I was too sick to go anywhere, it sucked not going to a park and then this year after Darkside we went to eat at Saratoga Springs then went to a park.


----------



## mawatcha

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> We are getting ever closer to that 6 month mark. 191 days until the weekend begins!
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney,
> 
> After a race at Disney whatever the distance, what to you do? Do you go back and relax at the resorts for a bit? Do you hit the parks? Something else?
> 
> My answer: Well, I go back shower and hit the parks right away. No matter the distance that's how I've approached post race every time so far. Once in the parks I'm probably looking for something to eat though.



Pretty similar, I've only done Goofy before but we showered, ate breakfast, and hit the parks after the half.

Marathon experience was a little different, I didn't sleep between the two races, so afterwards I showered, ate, and crashed pretty hard. After 12 hrs sleep or so, I had fully recovered for a full parks day on the Monday .

Our plan for 2018 is to also not hit parks on marathon day. DH and SIL are going to be pretty exhausted after the Dopey I think.

But... family dinner at Ohana's!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> As always Sundays are for Disney,
> 
> After a race at Disney whatever the distance, what to you do? Do you go back and relax at the resorts for a bit? Do you hit the parks? Something else?
> .



I think it really depends on the trip and the distance for us.  

Since we mostly do challenge weekends at WDW - 
     after the 10K, we clean up in the room, get like an hour or so power nap and do a park at an easy pace from like 10AM to 1PM/2PM - then we relax more and go to dinner around 5PM.  
    after the half, we clean up in the room, relax (or nap) depending on how much time until checkout and eat lunch before driving home. 

At Disneyland - we haven't made much of a tradition.  The first two years after the 10K - we've done some things at the parks but we get annoyed with the crowds and leave.  This year we did the Warner Brothers Studio Tour which was fun and kept us off our feet!  After the half - we clean up, eat, relax (although this year we may go bowling) and then eat dinner at Napa Rose.  

I guess because we're semi-local - we go just for the races to WDW so we don't feel we have to do the parks hard core.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Well I only have one race weekend to comment from so far, and for that one I showered as quickly as possible and got to the parks as fast as possible after both the 10K and Half. Ate and drank! in the parks then was back in my room by 1pm for a nap. Returned for dinner and a few final rides in the evening but still in bed by 9pm. I intend to do the same for Dopey, as I have family joining from Friday, who have never been before, I want to be touring with them! Signature dinner planned for both Saturday and Sunday night...can't wait to actually book those ADRs...it's sooo close!


----------



## StarGirl11

Shower, eat, parks is pretty much my routine. Sometimes I'm tired enough post race that I catch a short nap after a race. And if we're at Disneyland it tends to eat, shower, then parks. Since at Disneyland we tend to hit Goofys or another on property restaraunt and wait for post race traffic to clear out. Then back to the hotel. At WDW it's always shower then eat because we stay at POFQ.


----------



## MuttMama

Eat, shower, nap, then the parks is the post race plan.

Question for anyone, I am not use to the FL heat (I know it's January and *hopefully* cooler), but I want to stay well hydrated during the race. I was looking at the Nathan hydro backpacks and was thinking it might be good for the half or full. I've never used one so I'm curious of any pros/cons/suggestions/insights anyone might have? Thanks!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

Bathroom, shower, parks after the 5k, 10k and, depending on travel plans, full.

Same plan for after the Half with Disney Springs and a movie substituted for the parks.

When l did Dark Side it was parks after bathroom and shower as well.


----------



## DopeyBadger

rteetz said:


> After a race at Disney whatever the distance, what to you do? Do you go back and relax at the resorts for a bit? Do you hit the parks? Something else?



Cheer all you guys on from the finish line!  I usually stick around for a little bit to see if I can spot any other DIS'ers as they cross the line!  Then parks, swimming, kids races, eating, etc.  I don't really relax too much.  Always moving around.

Speaking of which, as ADRs approach keep in mind the DIS meet up on Friday (presumably at 2pm at Hurricane Hannah's again but @FFigawi can confirm).  We'll also have meet ups before each of the races over the weekend and I'll be at the finish line for quite some time as I wait for my mom to complete each of the Dopey legs.


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> As always Sundays are for Disney,
> 
> After a race at Disney whatever the distance, what to you do? Do you go back and relax at the resorts for a bit? Do you hit the parks? Something else?



I like to watch people finish, then head either to the car (Disneyland) or to the hotel to shower and rest (WDW).  After the 5 and 10ks I'm making it a point to head to the parks, but after the half I plan on sitting in my room or at the pool if it's warm enough. Then walking around to EPCOT for dinner.


----------



## DOOM1001

After my first full at Disney in 2013 since I had never ran that far before and pretty much got no sleep after I finished I went back to the room,showered,somehow walked over to the food court to eat something and went back to the room and slept.I think I woke up around 9pm and by that time my legs were stiff as a board and once again walked over to get some food but this time it was twice as difficult as right after the race.Probably stayed up until 11-12 and then slept again until 8am.

The following years I've always done the full as well as Goofy in 2015, I told myself I had to walk more after the race so I've always made a point of at least going to Downtown Disney/Disney Springs or a park for a couple of hours and except for one year where one knee got abnormally stiff I found doing some walking always helps avoid the stiffness.

The Wine and Dine 6.7 miler in 2015 that was shortened by lightning was pretty memorable,I ran the race with some friends and after an hour or two of wandering if there would even be a race we did the sub 7 mile race which was special as it was the last night race and the end of running through the Osborne Lights.When we finished we did all the major rides,ate fish and chips and beer at 3:30 am,and got back to the hotel at 5am for a very short couple of hours of sleep.Luckily the race was only 6.7 miles because we woke feeling absolutely horrible,it was a short race but a very hot one,then eating at 3:30 am and getting very little sleep we felt like doing nothing that day,we went for some breakfast and drove the 3-4 hours home.


----------



## sourire

After the WDW half (which was our first), we showered, ate, and laid by the pool, during which a 3 hour nap may have taken place.  When I woke up, I found my mom-in-law at the pool bar! She had the right idea! We then went to EPCOT in the evening for dinner and to take some character pics with our medals, as we left the next day to go home!  After the DL half, we showered, ate, and went park heavy with our group of friends, as we were only going to the parks that 1 day.  I think by the end of the night, the fitness tracker said I had gone 23 miles (and I decided at that moment that I might as well do the marathon?). =P

This year, mom-in-law is doing the 10K and half, and I'm doing the 10K and full (still trying to come up with a clever name for these unrecognized challenges).  Also trying to narrow down our plans, but probably will do some park time after the 10K.  Will try to spectate the half and then likely make an ADR for brunch to celebrate MIL's races (and eat Mickey waffles b4 the marathon!), and then go easy on the legs - pool time, hopefully? Not sure how I'll feel post-marathon (my first), but thinking of making an ADR for dinner and playing the rest of the afternoon by ear, especially in case I need a nap!

I'm enjoying reading all of your responses!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

For Princess Half in 2016, I showered, napped, then went to Epcot for the night with my family.  I wouldn't mind doing the same thing in January.  I have no idea how I'll be feeling afterwards, since I've never done a marathon, but I'm sure walking around would be a good thing to stave off soreness.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

MuttMama said:


> Question for anyone, I am not use to the FL heat (I know it's January and *hopefully* cooler), but I want to stay well hydrated during the race. I was looking at the Nathan hydro backpacks and was thinking it might be good for the half or full. I've never used one so I'm curious of any pros/cons/suggestions/insights anyone might have? Thanks!


 I've used the Nathan Moxy Hydration pack for 2 years, and have absolutely loved it.  It feels very comfortable and has different types of pockets that are good for storing, phone, fuel, kleenex, and anything else I may need.  I usually only fill the water about 1/2 way as I don't need that much on my runs, but it's nice that it is capable of holding so much.


----------



## Nole95

After any long distance race, I walk as much as possible.  It makes a big difference in recovery.  I've done two WDW Marathons, and after showering, it's been right back to EPCOT for the rest of the day and evening.  Other than some expected soreness, my legs are in pretty good shape the next day.

DW and I ran the Savannah Marathon last year, and walked about a mile from the finish line back to our hotel.  We then walked around some more after that.  My legs never felt better the day after a race than they did then.

We're doing Dopey in 2018.  After the 5K, we'll hit up Animal Kingdom.  After the 10K will probably be Disney Springs.  We'll rest some after the half, and then be at EPCOT following the full.


----------



## camaker

MuttMama said:


> Eat, shower, nap, then the parks is the post race plan.
> 
> Question for anyone, I am not use to the FL heat (I know it's January and *hopefully* cooler), but I want to stay well hydrated during the race. I was looking at the Nathan hydro backpacks and was thinking it might be good for the half or full. I've never used one so I'm curious of any pros/cons/suggestions/insights anyone might have? Thanks!



I've used the Camelbak Marathoner and am now using an Orange Mud Endurance Pack for runs that require a lot of hydration.  The two suggestions I have are to:

1. Try the pack on beforehand to make sure it will fit you comfortably.
2. Get a pack that uses a HydraPak bladder rather than a Camelbak.  The HydraPaks are much much easier to clean and dry than Camelbaks.  You can even turn them inside out and put them in the dishwasher!  If the pack you like comes with a Camelbak, you can also swap the bladder out for a HydraPak.  The fittings are interchangeable.

Good luck!


----------



## marn913

I have the Nathan hydro pack too, and love it.   Picked it up in 2010 for my first marathon and have used it ever since.   Easy to clean, just turn it inside-out.   I throw the pack in the washing machine and hang it to dry.   I do recommend going with either Nathan or Camelbak, and get one made for running.   Friends of mine who tried knock-off ones or the cheap ones from Aldi (I had two friends grab those last year) quickly found out why they were so cheap- lots of chafing and one could not get the water to come out while running!  My Nathan was well worth the price.


----------



## cburnett11

rteetz said:


> After a race at Disney whatever the distance, what to you do? Do you go back and relax at the resorts for a bit? Do you hit the parks? Something else?



I've only run the marathon, but have done it twice... the last 2 years.  Both times, I had ADRs for the last breakfast time at Kona and we made our way over to the Poly to eat.  I knew everyone else would be hungry from getting up early and spectating, but I figured I'd be famished.  Year 1 I couldn't eat but about half my plate, but this year I enjoyed my food a lot more as the marathon experience was easier on me.  After eating, I've gone back to the hotel (Pop both years) to shower while the family napped.  For me, I knew if I laid down I'd be done... so I stayed moving a bit.  Year 1 we hit Epcot by around 3 or 4 and closed it down after dinner at Via Napoli.  I learned (for me) it was great to get all that walking in even though I was hobbling a bit.  It paid dividends the next couple days.  This year we didn't do parks over the long weekend, so I think we ventured out to do some resort hopping after I got cleaned up.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> After a race at Disney whatever the distance, what to you do? Do you go back and relax at the resorts for a bit? Do you hit the parks? Something else?


Always right back to my room for recovery: foam roll/stretch, shower, eat, rest. I don't do a lot of park time during race weekends - a couple hours in the afternoon, tops, before a very early dinner and bedtime. And for Dopey, no park time at all the day of the half. That's my day to stay in pajamas all day, watch movies, and eat at whatever weird intervals my body feels like.  After the last race of a weekend, I'll hit a park in the afternoon and stay out for the evening.


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> After a race at Disney whatever the distance, what to you do? Do you go back and relax at the resorts for a bit? Do you hit the parks? Something else?



For 5K's & 10K', I go back to the room and freshen up and head to Captain Cook's at the Poly for some Tonga Toast. For the longer races, its back to the room for a long shower before heading out to the park of the day.


----------



## michigandergirl

jmasgat said:


> I booked my flight for Wednesday out of DTW, arriving in MCO at 1pm.  I'm on Delta (FF miles), and my feeling is that if there are weather issues, then 1) there are multiple flights on the day--something is bound to work and 2) the airlines are pretty good on weather waivers.  If things were really bad, it should be possible to go out earlier or the day before.



I'll be flying out of GRR and there are also multiple flights that day, so I'm hoping everything works out. Due to family stuff & work, it's going to be hard for me to leave earlier than Wednesday. Just another thing for me to fret about!



rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> We are getting ever closer to that 6 month mark. 191 days until the weekend begins!
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney,
> 
> After a race at Disney whatever the distance, what to you do? Do you go back and relax at the resorts for a bit? Do you hit the parks? Something else?
> 
> My answer: Well, I go back shower and hit the parks right away. No matter the distance that's how I've approached post race every time so far. Once in the parks I'm probably looking for something to eat though.



I've only done one Disney marathon (2016) and after we showered and ate, we just hung around the pool & boardwalk area, eating & drinking some more, then dinner at Yachtsman Steakhouse. I'm not sure what our plans are for Dopey yet, still trying to get 4 women to agree.


----------



## Chaitali

My first two disney races were night races (Tower of Terror and Wine and Dine) so those were a little different.  This year's Star Wars Dark Side half was my first morning race at Disney.  I went back to the hotel afterward to shower and then we had a decadent brunch at California Grill.  We napped and went to the pool after that and then went to Disney Springs in the evening.


----------



## ZellyB

Usually we go get cleaned up and get some food and then hit the parks.  For this year though we are going to take an easier approach after the half and full.  So, we will hit the parks after the 5K and 10K, but plan after the half is a leisurely morning breakfast and then some time at Disney Springs.  For the full it will be a easy rest day with a celebratory dinner at Victoria & Alberts (assuming I can get an ADR).


----------



## Marc A.

Newbie, signed up for the 5k and 10k and planning what we will do after the races....
So buses from AKL-Kidani to the expo?? Then catch a bus to a resort near a park after the expo.....

Just confirming buses...

Thanks


----------



## rteetz

Marc A. said:


> Newbie, signed up for the 5k and 10k and planning what we will do after the races....
> So buses from AKL-Kidani to the expo?? Then catch a bus to a resort near a park after the expo.....
> 
> Just confirming buses...
> 
> Thanks


Not sure if Kidani has a bus. You might have to go to Jambo house to catch the bus. All resorts though have an expo bus.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Marc A. said:


> Newbie, signed up for the 5k and 10k and planning what we will do after the races....
> So buses from AKL-Kidani to the expo?? Then catch a bus to a resort near a park after the expo.....
> 
> Just confirming buses...
> 
> Thanks





rteetz said:


> Not sure if Kidani has a bus. You might have to go to Jambo house to catch the bus. All resorts though have an expo bus.



Kidani has an expo bus and race transportation bus for all 4 races (doesn't share with Jambo for race morning to the races but does on trip home).  You can certainly board the Kidani bus to the expo, shop/packet pickup, and then board a different bus (like Contemporary for Magic Kingdom) to hit up the parks.  One thing I do in this case is bring a backpack.  This makes it easier to carry purchases and the packet pickup stuff through the parks.


----------



## Marc A.

Thanks for the confirmation and the tip!


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

In your opinion do you have to be in shape to be in shape to take part I know it's to late to sign up for 2018 but it might be fun to look into 2019


----------



## rteetz

tinkerbellandeeyor said:


> In your opinion do you have to be in shape to be in shape to take part I know it's to late to sign up for 2018 but it might be fun to look into 2019


It depends on what you mean by in shape. For a 5K it's more laced and you can walk the whole thing without any troubles. For any of the bigger races you have to maintain that 16 minute mile or you will be taken off the course.


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

rteetz said:


> It depends on what you mean by in shape. For a 5K it's more laced and you can walk the whole thing without any troubles. For any of the bigger races you have to maintain that 16 minute mile or you will be taken off the course.



Thank you


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> After a race at Disney whatever the distance, what to you do? Do you go back and relax at the resorts for a bit? Do you hit the parks? Something else?



Shower and hit the parks after the short races. Ice bath & beer, shower, and parks after the long ones.



DopeyBadger said:


> Speaking of which, as ADRs approach keep in mind the DIS meet up on Friday (presumably at 2pm at Hurricane Hannah's again but @FFigawi can confirm).  We'll also have meet ups before each of the races over the weekend and I'll be at the finish line for quite some time as I wait for my mom to complete each of the Dopey legs.



I'm sure @Keels and I will be hosting the Friday rehydration gathering again. Fluids and carbs are both very important for endurance athletes.


----------



## jmasgat

tinkerbellandeeyor said:


> In your opinion do you have to be in shape to be in shape to take part I know it's to late to sign up for 2018 but it might be fun to look into 2019



I would encourage you to try!  Start now and start slowly.  Look up the Couch to 5k program--a lot of people have begun their journey with this.  Explore the Galloway method (run/walk)--he seems to have become the "official training program" of Disney races. And ask us questions.

Good luck!


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

jmasgat said:


> I would encourage you to try!  Star now and start slowly. Look up the Couch to 5k program--a lot of people have begun their journey with this.  Explore the Galloway method (run/walk)--he seems to have become the "official training program" of Disney races. And ask us questions.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you


----------



## hauntedcity

It's the first day of Galloway Dopey Training!

https://www.rundisney.com/training/running/

...aaaand I've already botched it.    I assumed (you know what they say about THAT) that the weekday runs would be 30 minutes, like the marathon training. Well, Dopey demands 45 minutes, so I had the choice of running 30 minutes, or being 15 minutes late for work. Oh, well.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

hauntedcity said:


> It's the first day of Galloway Dopey Training!
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/training/running/
> 
> ...aaaand I've already botched it.    I assumed (you know what they say about THAT) that the weekday runs would be 30 minutes, like the marathon training. Well, Dopey demands 45 minutes, so I had the choice of running 30 minutes, or being 15 minutes late for work. Oh, well.



I'm guessing you were late to work?


----------



## hauntedcity

Dis_Yoda said:


> I'm guessing you were late to work?



I wish I could have been that dedicated to my craft!  No, I sadly opted for the thing that gives me money, so I can pay for my RunDisney habit.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> We are getting ever closer to that 6 month mark. 191 days until the weekend begins!
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney,
> 
> After a race at Disney whatever the distance, what to you do? Do you go back and relax at the resorts for a bit? Do you hit the parks? Something else?



With 3 kids, a dog, a wife and a side mowing business, I'm pretty much guaranteed to be on my feet and doing something after any run. That prepared me pretty well for the 2017 marathon, which went something like...finish line, eating, bus back to pop, shower, back to Epcot, monorail to TTC, walk to ohana, eat and then walk/ride back to Epcot, where I stayed until after Illuminations. A few adult beverages aided in that whole process.


----------



## dburg30

I am so stealing this picture lol.. 



hauntedcity said:


> It's the first day of Galloway Dopey Training!
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/training/running/
> 
> ...aaaand I've already botched it.    I assumed (you know what they say about THAT) that the weekday runs would be 30 minutes, like the marathon training. Well, Dopey demands 45 minutes, so I had the choice of running 30 minutes, or being 15 minutes late for work. Oh, well.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> I'm sure @Keels and I will be hosting the Friday rehydration gathering again. Fluids and carbs are both very important for endurance athletes.



I mean, I'm kind of a big deal at Hurricane Hannah's, so ...


----------



## mawatcha

Today is the day! Marathon training for Seattle (Nov 26) & WDW begins .


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> I mean, I'm kind of a big deal at Hurricane Hannah's, so ...



We are totally making it by there this year!


----------



## sourire

ZellyB said:


> We are totally making it by there this year!


Me too! Think I'm going to try for an ADR in EPCOT in the early evening, so we can walk right over.


----------



## rteetz

.


----------



## ZellyB

sourire said:


> Me too! Think I'm going to try for an ADR in EPCOT in the early evening, so we can walk right over.



That's our plan!


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> .


Dots nice!!


----------



## PCFriar80

ZellyB said:


> We are totally making it by there this year!


I'm going to have to pull my self away from the BCV Dunes Cove Pool, but I think I can force myself in to it!


----------



## FelisLachesis

Keels said:


> I mean, I'm kind of a big deal at Hurricane Hannah's, so ...



What time on Friday?


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> .



Why is @rteetz "saving for the dot?" This is his thread


----------



## FelisLachesis

Ok serious question.

How hard is it to make an 8:00 ADR on either 5k or 10k day?  The half and full I know aren't happening, but what time would we finish up the two shorter races? Presume a 12:00 pace and starting in a corral about 2/3 back.


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> Why is @rteetz "saving for the dot?" This is his thread


I posted something I thought was new but actually was a month old so....


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> Ok serious question.
> 
> How hard is it to make an 8:00 ADR on either 5k or 10k day?  The half and full I know aren't happening, but what time would we finish up the two shorter races? Presume a 12:00 pace and starting in a corral about 2/3 back.


8 should be okay for a 5K I think but you would be cutting it close for the 10K. I ran in corral E for the 10K, had probably a 11 min pace since I only stopped once. I finished at 7:30.


----------



## lahobbs4

For the Sunday question; last year (my first marathon) I called Via Napoli on my way to my room almost crying and cancelling my reservation for late that afternoon. My body HURT, y'all. I did not want to get ready in a hurry and make it to a meal. They were so super nice and didn't charge me to cancel it. SO, you may opt for getting pizza from the resort quick service and blow all of those months of ADR planning like I did


----------



## Keels

FelisLachesis said:


> Ok serious question.
> 
> How hard is it to make an 8:00 ADR on either 5k or 10k day?  The half and full I know aren't happening, but what time would we finish up the two shorter races? Presume a 12:00 pace and starting in a corral about 2/3 back.



I'm around that pace, so ... my thoughts and experience:

8 a.m both times (E in 2016, C in 2017), I had gone by Denny's to have a grilled cheese, was showered and laying back down to go to sleep. 5K, you most definitely can make.

10K? That's a little bit different ... I've finished between 7-7:30, so if it WERE ME ... I'd have to forego the shower and head straight to the ADR. Also, I feel like the post-race lines for pictures with characters are A LOT shorter on 5K and 10K day than, say, half or full day, because the field of racers are so much smaller. I don't like to get to races early and wait around, so I like a chance to get pics with the characters (with my bling!) after the race. You also need to account for the walk through the finish chute, the wait for the bus to get wherever you're going (unless it's Epcot) and all that.

10K was definitely the best day to get Dopey this year, notsomuch in 2016 because it was raining. Unless you're trying to get PPO, I would push the 10K back to 9 a.m., just to give you a little post-race time to enjoy the moment, take your time and also enjoy the meal! Nothing like being stressed and gross when you're trying to enjoy a meal with friends/family.

The finish of the 10K is always such a laid-back but clarity moment for me during Dopey ... the two "fun" races are done, and now it's time to get serious. @FFigawi and I had beers at Mile 5, crossed the Finish Line with them, enjoyed some beers in the parking lot and then got serious - he was trying to go for a PoT in the half and I was trying to pace myself coming off injury this year. Of course, we all know what happened when Mother Nature had her way, but to me ... when all the Goofys show up, that's when it's "Go Time".


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> 8 should be okay for a 5K I think but you would be cutting it close for the 10K. I ran in corral E for the 10K, had probably a 11 min pace since I only stopped once. I finished at 7:30.





Keels said:


> I'm around that pace, so ... my thoughts and experience:
> 
> 8 a.m both times (E in 2016, C in 2017), I had gone by Denny's to have a grilled cheese, was showered and laying back down to go to sleep. 5K, you most definitely can make.
> 
> 10K? That's a little bit different ... I've finished between 7-7:30, so if it WERE ME ... I'd have to forego the shower and head straight to the ADR. Also, I feel like the post-race lines for pictures with characters are A LOT shorter on 5K and 10K day than, say, half or full day, because the field of racers are so much smaller. I don't like to get to races early and wait around, so I like a chance to get pics with the characters (with my bling!) after the race. You also need to account for the walk through the finish chute, the wait for the bus to get wherever you're going (unless it's Epcot) and all that.
> 
> 10K was definitely the best day to get Dopey this year, notsomuch in 2016 because it was raining. Unless you're trying to get PPO, I would push the 10K back to 9 a.m., just to give you a little post-race time to enjoy the moment, take your time and also enjoy the meal! Nothing like being stressed and gross when you're trying to enjoy a meal with friends/family.
> 
> The finish of the 10K is always such a laid-back but clarity moment for me during Dopey ... the two "fun" races are done, and now it's time to get serious. @FFigawi and I had beers at Mile 5, crossed the Finish Line with them, enjoyed some beers in the parking lot and then got serious - he was trying to go for a PoT in the half and I was trying to pace myself coming off injury this year. Of course, we all know what happened when Mother Nature had her way, but to me ... when all the Goofys show up, that's when it's "Go Time".



I think you both saw where I was heading, and that was PPO something for breakfast!  You guys say do it on 5k day, and I just remembered... I'm running the 5k!  It's why you made it your avatar, @FelisLachesis !  Yes, I'm arguing with myself!

Oh this is going to make my ADR window so much fun!


----------



## cavepig

FelisLachesis said:


> Ok serious question.
> 
> How hard is it to make an 8:00 ADR on either 5k or 10k day?  The half and full I know aren't happening, but what time would we finish up the two shorter races? Presume a 12:00 pace and starting in a corral about 2/3 back.


So, 5k starts at 6:00am and let's say you don't start till 6:20, take 40 minutes, that's 7:00am, that would give you 1 hour to go through the finish area and get to ADR. If you are relying on Disney buses to get you everywhere, it could delay you just waiting for a bus. You could just walk right into EPCOT for an 8:00am and that would work & just freshen up in a bathroom.  Plus, you may start later than that and then your time is even shorter.   Personally, I wouldn't make 8:00am ones, but that's just me as I don't like to be rushed afterwards & have to shower & we rely on buses.  After 5ks we clean up at the room and make it to a park at close to 9:00am and after 10ks more like 9:15/9:30 (from starting in A or B corrals for 5k/10k).   What about making one of the last breakfast times, like a 10:00am, to have as more of a brunch so you can still do park opening rides & just eat grab & go foods or snacks right after running?


----------



## hauntedcity

lahobbs4 said:


> For the Sunday question; last year (my first marathon) I called Via Napoli on my way to my room almost crying and cancelling my reservation for late that afternoon. My body HURT, y'all. I did not want to get ready in a hurry and make it to a meal. They were so super nice and didn't charge me to cancel it. SO, you may opt for getting pizza from the resort quick service and blow all of those months of ADR planning like I did




One year, we were staying at Old Key West and we had Jiko reservations.  That evening, my wife just couldn't make it. They were nice and didn't charge us cancellation fees.  We ended up ordering Sassagoula pizza and watching NFL playoffs in the room... and had a great time!


----------



## ZellyB

I have a fully completed spreadsheet now with numerous ADRs all set for the making.    This plan will likely totally blow apart between now and January, but it sure was fun figuring it out.


----------



## FelisLachesis

ZellyB said:


> I have a fully completed spreadsheet now with numerous ADRs all set for the making.    This plan will likely totally blow apart between now and January, but it sure was fun figuring it out.



Oh yeah, I'm in the same boat, my girl eats so little, and I want to find every ADR I can and sit down whenever I can!  For her, even one restaurant plate is too much.  I'll eat mine, eat hers, and still be chasing down a Mickey Bar!

I'm watching my friend rip his hair out as the ADRs for 2018 seem to be failing randomly.  2017 ADRs seem to be working mostly fine, though.  I hope they get this fixed sooner than later.


----------



## courtneybeth

ZellyB said:


> I have a fully completed spreadsheet now with numerous ADRs all set for the making.    This plan will likely totally blow apart between now and January, but it sure was fun figuring it out.



This is me. Have plans ready to go in a master doc with preferred times. And I know by the time I get to Dopey week, it'll be 100% changed and I'll be still changing it the day before each race


----------



## DopeyBadger

FelisLachesis said:


> What time on Friday?



The DIS meet up was at 2pm last year.


----------



## Keels

2 p.m. seemed to work pretty well this year, so we'll probably stick with that.


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> 2 p.m. seemed to work pretty well this year, so we'll probably stick with that.



I already have it on my spreadsheet schedule.


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> I already have it on my spreadsheet schedule.



WOOOO HOOOO!!

@FFigawi and I will be the ones wearing matching shirts.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Keels said:


> 2 p.m. seemed to work pretty well this year, so we'll probably stick with that.



That sounds good. I'm in. It was lovely to meet so many of you last year!


----------



## rteetz

Since I get bored easily I started a PTR for January. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/lets-try-this-again-dopey-2-0-updated-6-29.3614935/


----------



## Tacos

I'm a long time lurker of this site but first time poster.  I've got a question for the more experienced runners out there.  I signed up for my first marathon during the 2018 WDW weekend (I also signed up for the 5k because I'm hardcore like that) and I just started training this week using the Jeff Galloway program that's posted on the RunDisney site.  The only modification I made is I've been running three miles on Tuesday & Thursday instead of the 30 minutes it suggests.  My concern is that during the three mile runs I'm averaging a pace of 14:09/mile and I have no clue as to what my average should be.  I realize it's just the beginning and all, but I'm just not sure where I should be at during each week as far as average mile/minute to stay under that 16:00/mile average come race day.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## Keels

Tacos said:


> I'm a long time lurker of this site but first time poster.  I've got a question for the more experienced runners out there.  I signed up for my first marathon during the 2018 WDW weekend (I also signed up for the 5k because I'm hardcore like that) and I just started training this week using the Jeff Galloway program that's posted on the RunDisney site.  The only modification I made is I've been running three miles on Tuesday & Thursday instead of the 30 minutes it suggests.  My concern is that during the three mile runs I'm averaging a pace of 14:09/mile and I have no clue as to what my average should be.  I realize it's just the beginning and all, but I'm just not sure where I should be at during each week as far as average mile/minute to stay under that 16:00/mile average come race day.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you!



Do you have a Proof of Time race to put you in a corral? 

If you can maintain a 14:00/mile across 26 miles, that definitely gives you a really excellent shot at finishing the race. Now, you likely won't be able to stop for many (if any?) photos, or a ride on EE, and you might find yourself in a tight spot if you stop for the restroom more than, say, once during the race ... especially if you don't have a PoT race to keep you out of one of the last corrals.

You have until October to submit a PoT - do you have a half marathon or 10-miler scheduled in a race situation?


----------



## Tacos

Thanks for your quick response.  Unfortunately, this will be my first race so I wasn't able to submit a PoT when registering and I don't have anything scheduled either so I'm sure I'll be in one of the last corrals.  I wasn't pushing myself too hard this week so I'm confident my time will get better.  I was hoping to find a training calendar out there that listed what my time per mile should be every week but no luck.


----------



## Keels

Tacos said:


> Thanks for your quick response.  Unfortunately, this will be my first race so I wasn't able to submit a PoT when registering and I don't have anything scheduled either so I'm sure I'll be in one of the last corrals.  I wasn't pushing myself too hard this week so I'm confident my time will get better.  I was hoping to find a training calendar out there that listed what my time per mile should be every week but no luck.



Ah, gotcha.

So - someone may come in here with some #Math or something to help you out more ... but basically, the only thing that can determine your speed is, well, YOU! In the Galloway Program, he uses what's called a "Magical Mile" to help you establish a race-pace benchmark. 

You can read more about the Magic Mile and the theory/science/#MATH behind it here:

http://www.jeffgalloway.com/training/magic-mile/


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I haven't made a spreadsheet for WDW vacations in forever. 

<- Planner Failure


I should probably ask my husband want he wants to eat for this trip since its gonna be all about him.  My mother will just have to deal with whatever it is.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I'm shocked he answered my text messages so early!  (I'm already at work for the day)

Looks like Friday will be eating at La Hacienda and Saturday at the Boathouse.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Tacos said:


> I'm a long time lurker of this site but first time poster.  I've got a question for the more experienced runners out there.  I signed up for my first marathon during the 2018 WDW weekend (I also signed up for the 5k because I'm hardcore like that) and I just started training this week using the Jeff Galloway program that's posted on the RunDisney site.  The only modification I made is I've been running three miles on Tuesday & Thursday instead of the 30 minutes it suggests.  My concern is that during the three mile runs I'm averaging a pace of 14:09/mile and I have no clue as to what my average should be.  I realize it's just the beginning and all, but I'm just not sure where I should be at during each week as far as average mile/minute to stay under that 16:00/mile average come race day.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you!





I agree with @Keels.  Run the Galloway Magic Mile so that you can determine your current fitness.  Your 3 miles at 14:09 min/mile is roughly equivalent to a 12:46 min individual mile (assuming the 14:09 was a race effort).  So, the 12:46 would be a good benchmark for that magic mile test for you.  Although, per the Galloway instructions, the first Magic Mile shouldn't be an all-out effort.  

Once you've got that, come back and we can help you interpret Galloway's instructions for the weekly maintenance runs and long runs.  Because the weekly maintenance runs will average out to slower than marathon tempo pace (or a 15-15:30 min/mile for 2 miles whichever comes first) and the weekend long run is at least 2 minutes slower than marathon pace.  I know that seems too slow and that you could run faster (you most certainly are capable of running faster), but the benefits of those maintenance runs and long runs are based on proper pacing.  Check out this recent discussion for more reasons on why proper pacing is important (link).  Pacing based on your current fitness is the optimal long term strategy, so don't worry if your current magic mile suggests slower than a 16 min/mile marathon or if a significant chunk of the miles you run are at a 16 min/mile or slower, as you'll progress over time and reassess the original pacing scheme.  Trust the training, follow the process and be consistent and it'll get you to where you want to be.  You've got this!


----------



## ZellyB

Ditto @Keels and @DopeyBadger I've followed Galloway plans for several years now and for a beginner training for their first endurance race, they work well to get you across the finish line healthy and happy.  You didn't mention if you are doing run/walk intervals and thus just following Galloway's mileage suggestions.  His program and paces and use of the magic mile assumes you are doing run/walk intervals.  The mileage program may work regardless, but I think if you are strictly running, there might be even better programs out there for you as well, including a custom one that @DopeyBadger could do for you.   

Regarding corral placement, they'll accept POT submissions up until October 3, so you might be able to find a race you could do before then.  I have one scheduled for October 1 hoping to improve my current POT.  Once you have one, you can go in and update your registration.


----------



## PrincessV

Tacos said:


> I'm a long time lurker of this site but first time poster.  I've got a question for the more experienced runners out there.  I signed up for my first marathon during the 2018 WDW weekend (I also signed up for the 5k because I'm hardcore like that) and I just started training this week using the Jeff Galloway program that's posted on the RunDisney site.  The only modification I made is I've been running three miles on Tuesday & Thursday instead of the 30 minutes it suggests.  My concern is that during the three mile runs I'm averaging a pace of 14:09/mile and I have no clue as to what my average should be.  I realize it's just the beginning and all, but I'm just not sure where I should be at during each week as far as average mile/minute to stay under that 16:00/mile average come race day.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you!





Tacos said:


> Thanks for your quick response.  Unfortunately, this will be my first race so I wasn't able to submit a PoT when registering and I don't have anything scheduled either so I'm sure I'll be in one of the last corrals.  I wasn't pushing myself too hard this week so I'm confident my time will get better.  I was hoping to find a training calendar out there that listed what my time per mile should be every week but no luck.



I don't use Galloway's plans, so I'll just say this (and that, and one other thing...) - there is no pace you "should" be at other than wanting to meet that minimum 16:00/mile pace. You're way ahead of that at 14:09/mile, so no reason to fret at this point. I say this as someone who's been running for most of my 40+ years and simply isn't fast and isn't interested in getting fast! I average around a 13:30-14:30/mile pace in my long runs and haven't been swept at a race yet; I stop for pics, restrooms, whatever, too, so again - if you find yourself around a 14:00/mile pace for long runs, you're fine. Also, I haven't submitted PoT for my last few races (including Dopey this year) and it's not a problem: simply enter your estimated finish time that's above the cutoff and you'll be corralled based on that. You _want_ to be corralled properly, as in with others going roughly the same speed. Chances are that you'll see your average pace get faster with time and miles, but if it doesn't, that's perfectly fine!


----------



## MuttMama

DopeyBadger said:


> The DIS meet up was at 2pm last year.


Where is the DIS meet-up? (I think I missed something...?)


----------



## DopeyBadger

MuttMama said:


> Where is the DIS meet-up? (I think I missed something...?)



It'll be at Hurricane Hannah's on the Friday of marathon weekend.  I also help coordinate meet ups prior to each of the races and I'll be at the finish line for a good deal of time as well.


----------



## BrianFromIreland

Hi all!

Just introducing myself  

I've been lurking recently since booking a family holiday to Orlando that has a week in WDW with the marathon weekend in the middle of our stay. We're bringing our 4 and 7 year old boys along to the first trip to Disney, I'm doing the marathon and my wife is registered to do the half. We might do some of the kids dashes too.

I've been catching up on the various threads around here that have so much useful information for planning the trip, and I'm catching up on a load of the reports from last year etc. I'm finding planning a week in WDW including a couple of races a baffling ordeal between figuring out which parks to do on which day, ADRs, recovering from the races, etc. but the experiences and knowledge shared on these boards is super helpful 

A small bit of running background. I've been running for about 3 years after experiencing a classic mid-life crisis existential crisis (i.e. putting on weight and some illness) prompted me to try to get myself somewhat in shape and I've ended up really enjoying running. I finished my first marathon in 2015 and dropped miserably out of one in 2016 (I picked up an injury a 3 weeks out disrupting my training, got a cold a few days prior and went out a small bit faster than I'd trained for - with predictable results). 2017 is all about training consistently and improving. I was considering doing a marathon late on in 2017 when we got the crazy idea to bring the boys to WDW and participate in the Marathon Weekend. Even though it's still 6 months out it feels a lot closer due to all the planning and booking, and of course the minor task of training for a marathon is looming!

I've joined the DISboards Strava community and am looking forward to learning more about running around WDW on these forums! Hope everybody's training and planning is going well!


----------



## dburg30

Welcome to the party!!!!   




BrianFromIreland said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just introducing myself
> 
> I've been lurking recently since booking a family holiday to Orlando that has a week in WDW with the marathon weekend in the middle of our stay. We're bringing our 4 and 7 year old boys along to the first trip to Disney, I'm doing the marathon and my wife is registered to do the half. We might do some of the kids dashes too.
> 
> I've been catching up on the various threads around here that have so much useful information for planning the trip, and I'm catching up on a load of the reports from last year etc. I'm finding planning a week in WDW including a couple of races a baffling ordeal between figuring out which parks to do on which day, ADRs, recovering from the races, etc. but the experiences and knowledge shared on these boards is super helpful
> 
> A small bit of running background. I've been running for about 3 years after experiencing a classic mid-life crisis existential crisis (i.e. putting on weight and some illness) prompted me to try to get myself somewhat in shape and I've ended up really enjoying running. I finished my first marathon in 2015 and dropped miserably out of one in 2016 (I picked up an injury a 3 weeks out disrupting my training, got a cold a few days prior and went out a small bit faster than I'd trained for - with predictable results). 2017 is all about training consistently and improving. I was considering doing a marathon late on in 2017 when we got the crazy idea to bring the boys to WDW and participate in the Marathon Weekend. Even though it's still 6 months out it feels a lot closer due to all the planning and booking, and of course the minor task of training for a marathon is looming!
> 
> I've joined the DISboards Strava community and am looking forward to learning more about running around WDW on these forums! Hope everybody's training and planning is going well!


----------



## ZellyB

Welcome @BrianFromIreland to the best forum on the board. Not that I'm biased or anything.


----------



## Disneyqueendenmark

Hi! 

Just signed up for the WDW marathon  I am so excited - but also a bit nervous about it. I'm not a huge fan of running, but I'm a huge fan of Disney and after I did the half in DLP last year I was completely hooked on rundisney races. A few weeks ago I booked a stay at WDW just after new years and I quickly found out that I would be there during the marathon weekend. Since all the other races were sold out my only option was the full marathon. I'm overweight and in pretty bad shape, but I took the chance and signed up. I now have 6 months to get in shape to finish! Wish me luck!


----------



## sparrow_one

I'll also jump in and introduce myself to the best forum on the board!  I've lurked for a little while as well, just trying to wrap my brain around what I've gotten myself into. This will be my first runDisney event, but I know I'm going to be addicted because I've already caught myself thinking "well I could get to California later in the year to get a Coast to Coast medal..." 

Anyway, I'm doing the half marathon in January and so excited! And a little scared. But mostly excited. I'm running a 10k on the 4th of July to possibly get my proof of time, but I also have a race in September so we'll see which of my times is better. Fingers crossed!!

Weird question: what is the breakfast situation (if any) at the resorts on race mornings? I want to make sure I'm training with whatever I'll be able to eat on race day so I don't have to risk trying something new. Seems weird to be thinking about that six months in advance, but then again next week is when we can start booking ADRs for our post-race meals so maybe it's not so weird after all.


----------



## cavepig

sparrow_one said:


> Weird question: what is the breakfast situation (if any) at the resorts on race mornings? I want to make sure I'm training with whatever I'll be able to eat on race day so I don't have to risk trying something new. Seems weird to be thinking about that six months in advance, but then again next week is when we can start booking ADRs for our post-race meals so maybe it's not so weird after all.


They only sell grab and go stuff at the foodcourts early before the marathon, I think most open early at 3:00 maybe.  They don't serve hot food as far as I've ever seen, but coffee should be going at the drink station area. They have runner's boxes with a bagel, peanut butter, banana & water bottle. You can also buy them night before or any other items like bread, fruit, muffins etc as well the night before.  We bring our breakfast stuff and I buy a couple boxes of Entemman donuts from the gift shop, so I eat that morning the same stuff that I have trained with and run with before.


----------



## ZellyB

Disneyqueendenmark said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just signed up for the WDW marathon  I am so excited - but also a bit nervous about it. I'm not a huge fan of running, but I'm a huge fan of Disney and after I did the half in DLP last year I was completely hooked on rundisney races. A few weeks ago I booked a stay at WDW just after new years and I quickly found out that I would be there during the marathon weekend. Since all the other races were sold out my only option was the full marathon. I'm overweight and in pretty bad shape, but I took the chance and signed up. I now have 6 months to get in shape to finish! Wish me luck!



Welcome to the madness. 6 months is plenty of time to get ready, just find a solid training plan and stick with it. Marathon weekend is great. I've done a few other runDisney race weekends, but there's something special about marathon weekend. 


sparrow_one said:


> I'll also jump in and introduce myself to the best forum on the board!  I've lurked for a little while as well, just trying to wrap my brain around what I've gotten myself into. This will be my first runDisney event, but I know I'm going to be addicted because I've already caught myself thinking "well I could get to California later in the year to get a Coast to Coast medal..."
> 
> Anyway, I'm doing the half marathon in January and so excited! And a little scared. But mostly excited. I'm running a 10k on the 4th of July to possibly get my proof of time, but I also have a race in September so we'll see which of my times is better. Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Weird question: what is the breakfast situation (if any) at the resorts on race mornings? I want to make sure I'm training with whatever I'll be able to eat on race day so I don't have to risk trying something new. Seems weird to be thinking about that six months in advance, but then again next week is when we can start booking ADRs for our post-race meals so maybe it's not so weird after all.



Don't tell the other forums we are the best. They might get jealous!

I've only stayed at a Disney resort once so far on marathon weekend (Beach Club) and they did open up the quick service area early with some limited boxed items if I recall correctly. We picked up some cereal and milk the night before and ate in our room.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Don't tell the other forums we are the best. They might get jealous!


I think it's a tie


----------



## Disneyqueendenmark

Just a quick question - how long are the lines for characters and bathrooms? (and do they seem longer/shorter than they really are?)

My goal is to not being swept and finish in under 7 hours. But I'm unsure of what pace I should aim for, if I want to stop for a photo and maybe use the bathroom a few times?


----------



## rteetz

Disneyqueendenmark said:


> Just a quick question - how long are the lines for characters and bathrooms? (and do they seem longer/shorter than they really are?)
> 
> My goal is to not being swept and finish in under 7 hours. But I'm unsure of what pace I should aim for, if I want to stop for a photo and maybe use the bathroom a few times?


For the marathon the character stops are shorter in the second half of the race than on the beginning.


----------



## Tacos

Thanks for the advice, everyone!  I did my "long" run today of 3 miles following Galloway's program and have already managed to knock several seconds off my per mile average so I'm slowly gaining some confidence!


----------



## RENThead09

rteetz said:


> I think it's a tie



That's just a rumor.


----------



## Sailormoon2

*Which way does the MARATHON run through World Showcase; which pavillion do we enter next to and which side do we exit out of?*

 Just trying to plan my "spectators" Epcot touring plan leading up to hopefully seeing me in WS.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

cavepig said:


> They only sell grab and go stuff at the foodcourts early before the marathon, I think most open early at 3:00 maybe.



When we stayed at POP Century, the food court *was *open early. At POFQ, it was *not *open early on race mornings. Not sure if this was a difference of years or which resort.

Best bet is to bring your own, or get a box the night before.


----------



## rteetz

Sailormoon2 said:


> *Which way does the MARATHON run through World Showcase; which pavillion do we enter next to and which side do we exit out of?*
> 
> Just trying to plan my "spectators" Epcot touring plan leading up to hopefully seeing me in WS.


Enter by U.K. I believe and run across the bridge through Mexico to future world to the finish.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Sailormoon2 said:


> *Which way does the MARATHON run through World Showcase; which pavillion do we enter next to and which side do we exit out of?*
> 
> Just trying to plan my "spectators" Epcot touring plan leading up to hopefully seeing me in WS.





rteetz said:


> Enter by U.K. I believe and run across the bridge through Mexico to future world to the finish.



That's how it looks in the 2017 maps.  The runners come from DHS across BC/YC to the International Gateway.  Then run to UK, and go south to France(?) (that sounds weird), then the runners then go counterclockwise to Mexico before heading straight to the huge Golf Ball (Spaceship Earth) and out the parking lot to the finish line.

So for the spectators, have them meet you at the UK pavilon, and as you turn right, they run back towards Canada and Future World.


----------



## cavepig

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> When we stayed at POP Century, the food court *was *open early. At POFQ, it was *not *open early on race mornings. Not sure if this was a difference of years or which resort.
> 
> Best bet is to bring your own, or get a box the night before.


Interesting French Quarter wasn't, I guess I just I assumed they all opened early. I guess it's up to the manager maybe. 

*Anyone else remember any resorts not opening up early before the marathon?*


----------



## cavepig

Disneyqueendenmark said:


> Just a quick question - how long are the lines for characters and bathrooms? (and do they seem longer/shorter than they really are?)
> My goal is to not being swept and finish in under 7 hours. But I'm unsure of what pace I should aim for, if I want to stop for a photo and maybe use the bathroom a few times?


 
All depends on when you start, how fast you are and where in the race you are. It does seem characters early on have longer lines, like the Nightmare Before Christmas characters always looked like a long line when I went by starting in the middle & they were before TTC when I ran it, I think, correct me anyone if I'm wrong on that spot. Lines should move fast as they don't sign, but still can get long, I guess each person takes what 20 seconds, maybe a little more, so if you can't see the end of the line, it's probably going to be a longer wait.  More popular or rare characters can have longer lines it seems.   But near the later parts it does seem lines are shorter.  Oh & characters do go on quick snack breaks, so that can add line time as the grab something real quick 

 In 2015 a few of my stops in the first half took around 8-10 minutes, one was a huge villain group (which they haven't done since then) and the other was golf Goofy and Donald.  But then like Chip and Dale at Wide World of Sports, so around mile 18/19, was like 0 wait. I was middle of the pack with a clock of like 5:20something that year.

 But, in 2016 I was back of the pack during the race even though I started in F, and I finally stopped for Boo in Studios with like a 1 minute line and Scrooge at EPCOT like 30 seconds wait. Lines at wide world for characters looked to be a couple minutes long but I skipped as I was so wanting under 7 & did barely with 6:50 net time & clock time 7:04.  So I would say if you can bank some time early on keeping under 16, then in the later half you should be able to grab a short character line or 2 & be fine not getting swept. Characters are in park and on the roads too, so they are spread out all over.

As for bathrooms, some can be long and some not, I try to only use the in park ones and have been lucky and not had to wait. In 2015 I stopped at portapoties really early, like before mile 2 and it was at least a 5 minute wait, so now I just wait till in park.  In 2016 I used some Frontierland ones and it was empty.  Wide World of Sports I remember having lines in 2016, but I really have no idea how large those are inside as I skipped them.  It seems everyone darts of early on to the portapotties or bushes to go after waiting in the corrals so long, so if you can hold it awhile lines should be better.

But of course my observations will vary with others based on where they ran in the race & what years even. @Ariel484 & @ZellyB have great trip reports from the 2017 marathon with lots of character stops that might be worth reading to get an idea!


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> I think it's a tie



Well only because of the moderator. 

The longest character line I waited in was 15 min! For golf Donald and Goofy. Most others early in the race are 5-10 minutes. As others have said in the later miles like Aninal Kingdom on, the lines are much shorter.


----------



## ZellyB

Oh also on bathrooms if you can wait until later in the race bathroom lines are also much shorter. I've had to wait awhile before in TTC and magic kingdom but walked right in Animal kingdom.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

cavepig said:


> Interesting French Quarter wasn't, I guess I just I assumed they all opened early.



Let me clarify: the food court was unlocked, so you could use microwaves, plasticware, etc., and they had coffee. Just nothing for sale.


----------



## Disneyqueendenmark

cavepig said:


> All depends on when you start, how fast you are and where in the race you are. It does seem characters early on have longer lines, like the Nightmare Before Christmas characters always looked like a long line when I went by starting in the middle & they were before TTC when I ran it, I think, correct me anyone if I'm wrong on that spot. Lines should move fast as they don't sign, but still can get long, I guess each person takes what 20 seconds, maybe a little more, so if you can't see the end of the line, it's probably going to be a longer wait.  More popular or rare characters can have longer lines it seems.   But near the later parts it does seem lines are shorter.  Oh & characters do go on quick snack breaks, so that can add line time as the grab something real quick
> 
> In 2015 a few of my stops in the first half took around 8-10 minutes, one was a huge villain group (which they haven't done since then) and the other was golf Goofy and Donald.  But then like Chip and Dale at Wide World of Sports, so around mile 18/19, was like 0 wait. I was middle of the pack with a clock of like 5:20something that year.
> 
> But, in 2016 I was back of the pack during the race even though I started in F, and I finally stopped for Boo in Studios with like a 1 minute line and Scrooge at EPCOT like 30 seconds wait. Lines at wide world for characters looked to be a couple minutes long but I skipped as I was so wanting under 7 & did barely with 6:50 net time & clock time 7:04.  So I would say if you can bank some time early on keeping under 16, then in the later half you should be able to grab a short character line or 2 & be fine not getting swept. Characters are in park and on the roads too, so they are spread out all over.
> 
> As for bathrooms, some can be long and some not, I try to only use the in park ones and have been lucky and not had to wait. In 2015 I stopped at portapoties really early, like before mile 2 and it was at least a 5 minute wait, so now I just wait till in park.  In 2016 I used some Frontierland ones and it was empty.  Wide World of Sports I remember having lines in 2016, but I really have no idea how large those are inside as I skipped them.  It seems everyone darts of early on to the portapotties or bushes to go after waiting in the corrals so long, so if you can hold it awhile lines should be better.
> 
> But of course my observations will vary with others based on where they ran in the race & what years even. @Ariel484 & @ZellyB have great trip reports from the 2017 marathon with lots of character stops that might be worth reading to get an idea!





ZellyB said:


> Well only because of the moderator.
> 
> The longest character line I waited in was 15 min! For golf Donald and Goofy. Most others early in the race are 5-10 minutes. As others have said in the later miles like Aninal Kingdom on, the lines are much shorter.





ZellyB said:


> Oh also on bathrooms if you can wait until later in the race bathroom lines are also much shorter. I've had to wait awhile before in TTC and magic kingdom but walked right in Animal kingdom.



Thank you so so much!!!


----------



## RENThead09

Got all but one of the dining reservations I wanted for Marathon weekend.  And for some reason I was able to book marathon sunday, which i didnt think would be available until tomorrow.  Normal times for BOG dinner.  Same with Cali Grill.    

No mama melrose for Saturday after that half, so need to find something new for lunch that day.  hmmmmmmmm

Guess its time to start running.


----------



## MuttMama

rteetz said:


> For the marathon the character stops are shorter in the second half of the race than on the beginning.


What is your experience with characters and the half marathon? I'm hoping to get the odd ones you don't see often in the parks...


----------



## rteetz

MuttMama said:


> What is your experience with characters and the half marathon? I'm hoping to get the odd ones you don't see often in the parks...


Well this years half was cancelled but in 2016 it was the same. You will see more rare ones for sure but who we won't know until you start running.


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week. 

As always Sundays are for Disney so today's question is: 

What is one ADR you are planning to get to celebrate a race? If you aren't celebrating via a meal how else are you planning to celebrate? 

My answer: I'm still not 100% decided where to have my celebration meal. Maybe today's question will help me decide.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

Not sure yet. We have always done our celebratory meal at Boatwright's and, contrary to some negative opinions from elsewhere, have always enjoyed it. We won't be on site this year so I'm not sure if we'll have an ADR or not.

I am planning on hitting Ohana for the first time this WDWMW trip and also plan on making a reservation at Tusker House for our group. Would like to visit  Restaurant Marrakech as well at some point during our trip, but there are so many awesome places and things to eat that I'm not worried about missing out.

I still have a lot of planning in flux for next year (including but not limited to: size of our party, which members will be there and when, will anyone be staying after the Weekend is over, how many park days, etc.). I'd love to be done and hashing out the small details by now, but too many things still in the air to narrow my focus yet.



ETA: Welcome to all of the newcomers. Marathon Weekend is my favorite time of year and this board is an awesome place for information. I think anyone with even a small affinity for Disney or distance running will have an incredible experience. Good luck with your training!


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> As always Sundays are for Disney so today's question is:
> What is one ADR you are planning to get to celebrate a race? If you aren't celebrating via a meal how else are you planning to celebrate?


If I did an ADR I would pick a character buffet/all you can eat, probably Crystal Palace or Garden Grill to get fun medal pics with the characters. Although, after attempting ADRs after the marathon twice & not eating much or not going at all, we'll just celebrate by going to a park, eating at our resort or park counter service and getting medal pics with characters & icons, which park who knows yet.


----------



## ZellyB

Hoping to go to Victoria and Albert's Sunday night to celebrate our first Dopey. We ate there after my first marathon and it was amazing!


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week.
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney so today's question is:
> 
> What is one ADR you are planning to get to celebrate a race? If you aren't celebrating via a meal how else are you planning to celebrate?
> 
> My answer: I'm still not 100% decided where to have my celebration meal. Maybe today's question will help me decide.



Le Cellier Steakhouse in Canada Epcot.    I will tell the server to bring me bottomless LaFin Du Monde Beer and eat the cheese plate and filet mignon.


----------



## sourire

After discussion on the Running Thread re: fave pavilion, I think I'm going to try for a ressie at Chefs de France. It's so loud in there, which is my only hesitation, but the deliciousness outweighs that, I think.


----------



## drummerwife

DH and I will be doing HDDR Sunday night to celebrate Dopey before heading out on the Dream for the Castaway Cay Challenge cruise Monday morning.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Barca33Runner said:


> Sundays are for Disney:
> 
> Not sure yet. We have always done our celebratory meal at Boatwright's and, contrary to some negative opinions from elsewhere, have always enjoyed it.



The most vocal complainant about Boatwrights is Pete Werner. He hates the restaurant, and he is entitled to his opinion about it. He also owns these forums and runs DISUnplugged, so you hear about his disdain against BW, a lot! However, he really likes POR, outside of their TS restaurant offering. Personally, I don't have a problem with BW. It's not my favorite restaurant, but it's not my worst.



drummerwife said:


> DH and I will be doing HDDR Sunday night to celebrate Dopey before heading out on the Dream for the Castaway Cay Challenge cruise Monday morning.



You know, this is the first time I've ever heard anyone wanting HDDR for the "we did it!" meal! That actually sounds really really fun!


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> My answer: I'm still not 100% decided where to have my celebration meal. Maybe today's question will help me decide.



Using us as guinea pigs, eh?


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> Using us as guinea pigs, eh?


Maybe


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

BRF and I were texting quite a bit yesterday about this very thing!  Right now we are narrowing down our Sunday evening celebratory dinner to Jiko, California Grill, or Hoop de doo.  DH wants Hoop De Doo, but BRF and her husband are afraid they'll think its too cheesy.  Hopefully we will decide soon!


----------



## Barca33Runner

FelisLachesis said:


> The most vocal complainant about Boatwrights is Pete Werner. He hates the restaurant, and he is entitled to his opinion about it. He also owns these forums and runs DISUnplugged, so you hear about his disdain against BW, a lot! However, he really likes POR, outside of their TS restaurant offering. Personally, I don't have a problem with BW. It's not my favorite restaurant, but it's not my worst.



You've pinpointed the opinion(s) to which I was referring. I enjoy hearing his voice on most subjects so it's a little disconcerting that he is so vociferous in his opinion. I'm good agreeing to disagree with him on this one.


----------



## mrsg00fy

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week.
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney so today's question is:
> 
> What is one ADR you are planning to get to celebrate a race? If you aren't celebrating via a meal how else are you planning to celebrate?
> 
> My answer: I'm still not 100% decided where to have my celebration meal. Maybe today's question will help me decide.



I never know how I'm going to feel after a race. Sometimes I'm ravenous pretty quickly and sometimes my typically cast iron stomach just doesn't want food. Last year we didn't have an ADR and I was in the mood for a feast. We went to The Knife in the goodings shopping plaza right outside of hotel plaza blvd. The price is cheap for all you can eat grilled meats, a salad bar, sides including empanadas and a bottle of wine or two beers or soda.  I felt mighty fine after leaving there. We will likely go there again rather than being tied to an ADR.


----------



## Sailormoon2

rteetz said:


> What is one ADR you are planning to get to celebrate a race?


Current plan is California Grill for my family to celebrate their completion of the Half. Fying Fish on Sunday to celebrate my completion of Dopey-which will include dessert at Ample Hills!


----------



## rteetz

Sailormoon2 said:


> Current plan is California Grill for my family to celebrate their completion of the Half. Fying Fish on Sunday to celebrate my completion of Dopey-which will include dessert at Ample Hills!


I'm contemplating Cali Grill since that's where I am staying.


----------



## RENThead09

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week.
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney so today's question is:
> 
> What is one ADR you are planning to get to celebrate a race? If you aren't celebrating via a meal how else are you planning to celebrate?
> 
> My answer: I'm still not 100% decided where to have my celebration meal. Maybe today's question will help me decide.




We currently have 2 reservations because we cant decide.  One for BOG at 630 and one for Cali Grill at 730.

Usually my celebration meal is Cali Grill on Monday night and watching fireworks from up there, but we are hopping on the Disney Dream Monday morning to chase more bling, so gotta change things up.

Will decide this week so we can open up the other reservation and not be one of "those people" who book like 8 reservations a day until then release a day or two in advance.


----------



## FelisLachesis

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> BRF and I were texting quite a bit yesterday about this very thing!  Right now we are narrowing down our Sunday evening celebratory dinner to Jiko, California Grill, or Hoop de doo.  DH wants Hoop De Doo, but BRF and her husband are afraid they'll think its too cheesy.  Hopefully we will decide soon!



But some of the glamor in HDDR is how cheesy it is! And all you can drink Yuengling, Bud Light and sangria!


----------



## Tacos

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week.
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney so today's question is:
> 
> What is one ADR you are planning to get to celebrate a race? If you aren't celebrating via a meal how else are you planning to celebrate?
> 
> My answer: I'm still not 100% decided where to have my celebration meal. Maybe today's question will help me decide.




I'm a sucker for Via Napoli, myself.


----------



## JClimacus

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week.
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney so today's question is:
> 
> What is one ADR you are planning to get to celebrate a race? If you aren't celebrating via a meal how else are you planning to celebrate?
> 
> My answer: I'm still not 100% decided where to have my celebration meal. Maybe today's question will help me decide.



I always do dinner at Liberty Tavern Sunday evening. Has to be all you can eat after a marathon.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week.
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney so today's question is:
> 
> What is one ADR you are planning to get to celebrate a race? If you aren't celebrating via a meal how else are you planning to celebrate?



We always celebrate with a table in the Queen Victoria room at Victoria & Albert's on Tuesday night.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Haven't decided yet, but likely Trattoria al Forno at Boardwalk. A little post-race carb-loading!

We love the view at night over the water and the entertainers.

We might use it as an excuse to pick up another bronze frog at the art gallery.


----------



## LindseyJo22

We are still debating our ADRs - sadly, we have to head back home ASAP after the Marathon on Sunday.  Monday is the first day of classes after the Winter break, and we have to be back to work!  So we'll probably head to Disney Springs for a quick bite to eat at Blaze or something.  Other ADRs that are more "celebratory" include Trail's End brunch on Saturday to meet up with my virtual running group, and either Via Napoli or Beaches and Cream Thursday night  Plus BOG lunch on Friday because I love that meal!


----------



## BrianFromIreland

ATTQOTD: I'm just doing the marathon, and our post-race plan is to graze on all the food available around Epcot for the day, and finish up with an ADR in La Hacienda de San Angel to get my sodium levels back to normal (i.e. drinking margaritas )

After both marathons I've done (not Disney) I went straight to the pub. I wouldn't particularly recommend doing this - it turns out you need to eat after a marathon


----------



## StarGirl11

We've done Shulas so much post marathon now that it's one of the things I know I have to book when ADRs open up this week. The others being BOG pre Dopey and Olivia's the night before the full. Might do California Grill again to see the new fireworks from the roof before the half.


----------



## CherieFran

Staying at Beach Club, so hoping for Beaches and Cream post-marathon!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I think we'll eat lunch at either Chef de France, Le Cellier or ESPN Zone.  Have to decide on what time to get it since it is my husband's first marathon.  His proof of time is a 2:01:58 half marathon so I guess I should do some math on his estimate (he's been running a 2:10 half this year) based on his estimated corral.  

I think we should be ok for a noon reservation.  

Then driving home!


----------



## StarGirl11

CherieFran said:


> Staying at Beach Club, so hoping for Beaches and Cream post-marathon!



I think my family is one of the few that really doesn't like Beaches and Cream. We tried it after the half last trip and none of us really cared for it.


----------



## mawatcha

rteetz said:


> As always Sundays are for Disney so today's question is:
> 
> What is one ADR you are planning to get to celebrate a race? If you aren't celebrating via a meal how else are you planning to celebrate?



I am pretty sure we are going to go for Ohana's the night of the marathon, as we will have 2 Dopey completions and a marathon finisher. It's really tough to know how the Dopey pair will feel though, so I am a little unsure about making an ADR. I did Beaches and Cream after the Goofy in '16, and was an exhausted mess. The food was great, it was more that I was ready to fall into my kitchen sink that I was sharing out of sheer exhaustion.

I think Ohana's will be great for the kids that we're taking though, and all runners in party will have had most of the day to rest after marathon. It will also be a nice way to celebrate the penultimate evening of our vacation . 

Question- I have a draft of my tour plan while there (parks day plans). Would this be an appropriate forum to seek advice on them? I figured fellow runners would have the best advice . 

Thanks!


----------



## cavepig

Dis_Yoda said:


> I think we'll eat lunch at either Chef de France, Le Cellier or ESPN Zone.  Have to decide on what time to get it since it is my husband's first marathon.  His proof of time is a 2:01:58 half marathon so I guess I should do some math on his estimate (he's been running a 2:10 half this year) based on his estimated corral.
> 
> I think we should be ok for a noon reservation.
> 
> Then driving home!


Ooh, we should be in the same corral, mine is basically the same proof. In the past I started about 5:45 am (although with the new mini waves that could be sooner or later, but I was F & G with that time in the past so you'd think it still be close) with a similar proof if that helps you figure when he might finish.  I would overestimate since marathons can go wonky easily, but even if he does it in 5 hours he'd be done about 10:45am.


----------



## cavepig

mawatcha said:


> Question- I have a draft of my tour plan while there (parks day plans). Would this be an appropriate forum to seek advice on them? I figured fellow runners would have the best advice .
> 
> Thanks!


Ask away, lots do post tour plans with their races for advice. I'm sure you'll get lots of good tips!


----------



## mawatcha

Hello, my DH and his sister are doing the Dopey from Jan 4 - 7. I am not as crazy, but doing the marathon on the 7th.

SIL is arriving Jan 3rd with her DH & 2 boys. DH and I arrive late on Jan 2nd. DH and family are also happy for me to do my own thing at WDW. They do not get the same "Disney joy" I do from just riding around on the monorail, hotel exploring, smelling the roses, etc.

Feedback welcome for my plan so far, trying to figure out where to add Jiko for 2 at some point. Of course, I am expecting that DH and SIL will probably miss most of the evening activities due to early mornings. I am just trying to make it as magical as possible for SIL's three as it's their first WDW visit.

Jan 3
(DH & I)
- Early breakfast at Kona
- Short morning in MK (get 4 or 5 favourites in)
- Meet SIL & family at POR. Pickup race packages and head to WalMart for snacks & groceries.
- Family dinner at POR or Dis Springs.
- I might go solo for fireworks at MK.

Jan 4
- DH and SIL do 5km.
- Thinking about Boma breakfast for DH and I... or solo. Never been before.
- AK day for entire party. Optional return to POR for pool or parkhop to MK.
- Dinner and return to AK for RoL.

Jan 5
- DH, SIL 10km.
- Epcot morning, boat to HS for afternoon. Get Frozen, Test Track, SE, The Land done.
- DH and I go to Jiko?
- Possible return for Fantasmic.

Jan 6
- DH, SIL half.
- HS morning. Star Wars and Toy Story focused for the kids.
- May lose DH and SIL for rest.
- Pool afternoon or parkhop for SIL's fam, and I.
- Epcot fireworks.

Jan 7
- Marathon.
- No parks, pool and may take the kids to crazy golf.
- Celebration dinner at Ohana.

Jan 8
- Full force day at MK.
- Optional returns in afternoon for pool/race recovery.
- Parade, fireworks at MK. Not sure how SIL and DH will be, I was fine in '16.

Jan 9
Departure day.

SIL and her 3 only have four-day park hoppers. DH and I have 6-day hoppers. DH and I have option of doing a few final rides on Jan 9 morning. I tend to like to walk around MK and try not to cry .

Any thoughts welcome . We are morning people and eat early.


----------



## FelisLachesis

mawatcha said:


> It's really tough to know how the Dopey pair will feel though, so I am a little unsure about making an ADR. I did Beaches and Cream after the Goofy in '16, and was an exhausted mess. The food was great, it was more that I was ready to fall into my kitchen sink that I was sharing out of sheer exhaustion.



One thing I learned from all these certification exams I'm taking, and Galloway's training guide for Dopey: don't let the "final exam" be your first run-through.

In my case with these exams, there's plenty of places to take practice exams, so my task is to keep taking them, so by the time I'm at Prometric, I've already run through the exam 5-6-8-10 times.  The material should be very familiar.

Galloway's plan has, from what I remember seeing, two weekends of "fake Dopeys." that way you know what to expect come Orlando in early January.

The Philadelphia Marathon is running what I'm calling a "not-quite-Goofy" with a half on a Saturday and a full on a Sunday.  It's a week before Galloway's first "fake Dopey," so we're re-adjusting the schedule to make Philly weekend fit.  I have a lot of stuff in Disney planned, way more than I think my girlfriend can take, but after Philly weekend, if she feels fine, I'll keep most of the plans.  If she feels like she can't move, I'm cutting half of it loose, or calling for a wheelchair.

Edit: removed 2 words


----------



## Simba's Girl

Looks like we'll be with some good company at Ohana on Marathon Sunday night!

I just sent my ADR list to DSS this afternoon, crossing my fingers they can get it for us because our window opens on Saturday and we will be away from home that morning. I asked them to try for 6pm but nothing after 7 because I have no idea how DH will be feeling but am sure he's going to want to go to bed early that night. We've never eaten there but it looks like it has some good options for pescatarians like myself and DD and lots of meat and carbs for DH.


----------



## baxter24

Add me to the list of hoping to eat at Ohana after Dopey is over!


----------



## MuttMama

courtneybeth said:


> Le Cellier Steakhouse in Canada Epcot.    I will tell the server to bring me bottomless LaFin Du Monde Beer and eat the cheese plate and filet mignon.


Our group plans to celebrate there as well! Steak is our 'celebratory' food in our group (and I really want to have the ice wine flight again). We will be there for over a week and have several ADR we want to make.


----------



## MuttMama

For all the RunDisney vets out there, when do you aim to go to sleep? I'm afraid I'm going to have a hard time sleeping early...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

MuttMama said:


> For all the RunDisney vets out there, when do you aim to go to sleep? I'm afraid I'm going to have a hard time sleeping early...



We aim for 8pm


----------



## StarGirl11

mawatcha said:


> I am pretty sure we are going to go for Ohana's the night of the marathon, as we will have 2 Dopey completions and a marathon finisher. It's really tough to know how the Dopey pair will feel though, so I am a little unsure about making an ADR. I did Beaches and Cream after the Goofy in '16, and was an exhausted mess. The food was great, it was more that I was ready to fall into my kitchen sink that I was sharing out of sheer exhaustion.
> 
> I think Ohana's will be great for the kids that we're taking though, and all runners in party will have had most of the day to rest after marathon. It will also be a nice way to celebrate the penultimate evening of our vacation .
> 
> Question- I have a draft of my tour plan while there (parks day plans). Would this be an appropriate forum to seek advice on them? I figured fellow runners would have the best advice .
> 
> Thanks!



What I've kind of learned to do is book dinner usually for an early time on the night after the full/half. With Lunch sometimes I'll try to make reservations other times I've tried for walk-ups (if you don't mind waiting and there taking them this is the best sometimes to deal with the unknown post race feelings).



MuttMama said:


> For all the RunDisney vets out there, when do you aim to go to sleep? I'm afraid I'm going to have a hard time sleeping early...



It starts with 10 oclock the night before the 5k and then migrates to an earlier time on its own as the weekend goes on. Or at least I aim for 10. Last two times I had other things get in the way and it ended up being closer to 11. By the time the night before the full rolls around I'm in bed by 8. Not because that's when I want to. No its because the sleep deprivation catches up and that's when I usually conk out. Or I did the last time we had a proper Dopey. I've done a few more three back to back races since then so who knows to be honest.

Normally for non Disney races I aim to be in bed by 10 at the latest. I'm a bit of a night owl and get pre race anxiety badly so I sometimes need some help with it. But I'm usually in bed by then.


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> I think we'll eat lunch at either Chef de France, Le Cellier or ESPN Zone.  Have to decide on what time to get it since it is my husband's first marathon.  His proof of time is a 2:01:58 half marathon so I guess I should do some math on his estimate (he's been running a 2:10 half this year) based on his estimated corral.
> 
> I think we should be ok for a noon reservation.
> 
> Then driving home!



Assuming he starts at 545, he should be done by 1030 or so. That's not much time to pick up medals, take pictures, and get back to the hotel to shower and change before a noon reservation. 



MuttMama said:


> For all the RunDisney vets out there, when do you aim to go to sleep? I'm afraid I'm going to have a hard time sleeping early...



We shoot for 9-10 each night.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

BrianFromIreland said:


> I'm just doing the marathon



I'm pretty sure you get in trouble for saying 'just' or 'only in front of a race.  The agreed upon term is 'singly', as in 'I am singly doing the marathon.'



MuttMama said:


> For all the RunDisney vets out there, when do you aim to go to sleep? I'm afraid I'm going to have a hard time sleeping early...



I go to bed at my usual time, around 10. My thoughts are: missing a few hours sleep (even a few days in a row) isn't going to hurt. And if you go to bed much earlier than your normal time, you're just going to toss and turn and not sleep anyway. I'll then make up part of the deficit with a post-race nap. This works for me, as I'm a morning person and a 3AM wake-up is only 2 hours earlier than normal.


----------



## DopeyBadger

MuttMama said:


> For all the RunDisney vets out there, when do you aim to go to sleep? I'm afraid I'm going to have a hard time sleeping early...



I aim for 6-7pm during the nights proceeding races.  I usually go to bed between 8-9pm during my normal life.


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> What is one ADR you are planning to get to celebrate a race? If you aren't celebrating via a meal how else are you planning to celebrate?



We haven't discussed a celebratory meal. DH doesn't like character meals nor lots of people at meal time. Some place a little more low key, probably at one of the resorts; perhaps Sanaa or the Wave.


----------



## jmasgat

BrianFromIreland said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm just doing the marathon, and our post-race plan is to graze on all the food available around Epcot for the day, and finish up with an ADR in La Hacienda de San Angel to get my sodium levels back to normal (i.e. drinking margaritas )
> 
> After both marathons I've done (not Disney) I went straight to the pub. I wouldn't particularly recommend doing this - it turns out you need to eat after a marathon



First, I like the idea of Epcot-grazing.  Second, funny story (although maybe not entirely to him), my brother in law ran the first WDW marathon.  Afterwards, as my sister tells me, they went to Rose & Crown, where he had a nice Guinness (although to be fair, I believe food was involved).  Suddenly, my niece asks "why does daddy look so funny"....right before he lost it all!


----------



## cavepig

mawatcha said:


> Hello, my DH and his sister are doing the Dopey from Jan 4 - 7. I am not as crazy, but doing the marathon on the 7th.
> 
> SIL is arriving Jan 3rd with her DH & 2 boys. DH and I arrive late on Jan 2nd. DH and family are also happy for me to do my own thing at WDW. They do not get the same "Disney joy" I do from just riding around on the monorail, hotel exploring, smelling the roses, etc.
> 
> Feedback welcome for my plan so far, trying to figure out where to add Jiko for 2 at some point. Of course, I am expecting that DH and SIL will probably miss most of the evening activities due to early mornings. I am just trying to make it as magical as possible for SIL's three as it's their first WDW visit.
> 
> Jan 3
> (DH & I)
> - Early breakfast at Kona
> - Short morning in MK (get 4 or 5 favourites in)
> - Meet SIL & family at POR. Pickup race packages and head to WalMart for snacks & groceries.
> - Family dinner at POR or Dis Springs.
> - I might go solo for fireworks at MK.
> 
> Jan 4
> - DH and SIL do 5km.
> - Thinking about Boma breakfast for DH and I... or solo. Never been before.
> - AK day for entire party. Optional return to POR for pool or parkhop to MK.
> - Dinner and return to AK for RoL.
> 
> Jan 5
> - DH, SIL 10km.
> - Epcot morning, boat to HS for afternoon. Get Frozen, Test Track, SE, The Land done.
> - DH and I go to Jiko?
> - Possible return for Fantasmic.
> 
> Jan 6
> - DH, SIL half.
> - HS morning. Star Wars and Toy Story focused for the kids.
> - May lose DH and SIL for rest.
> - Pool afternoon or parkhop for SIL's fam, and I.
> - Epcot fireworks.
> 
> Jan 7
> - Marathon.
> - No parks, pool and may take the kids to crazy golf.
> - Celebration dinner at Ohana.
> 
> Jan 8
> - Full force day at MK.
> - Optional returns in afternoon for pool/race recovery.
> - Parade, fireworks at MK. Not sure how SIL and DH will be, I was fine in '16.
> 
> Jan 9
> Departure day.
> 
> SIL and her 3 only have four-day park hoppers. DH and I have 6-day hoppers. DH and I have option of doing a few final rides on Jan 9 morning. I tend to like to walk around MK and try not to cry .
> 
> Any thoughts welcome . We are morning people and eat early.


Just make sure your husband can run the half on Jiko food, isn't it usually full of African spicies that may or may not sit well the next morning.  I don't know as I've only done Boma's.  And then depending on how tired he is he may not be up for Fantasmic or Illuminations, especially the night before the marathon, but as you said you can just go by yourself.  Sounds like a fun time!



MuttMama said:


> For all the RunDisney vets out there, when do you aim to go to sleep? I'm afraid I'm going to have a hard time sleeping early...


8:00pm hopefully.  We have to get up early on flying day and then get up early other days so then by race mornings getting up even earlier isn't too bad and falling asleep close to 8 is easier. With saying that though my 2 WDW marathons I've done I've gotten almost 0 sleep, but other races I've gotten pretty good sleep with that plan.


----------



## dburg30

MuttMama said:


> For all the RunDisney vets out there, when do you aim to go to sleep? I'm afraid I'm going to have a hard time sleeping early...



I will be 'done' for the day by 7 or 8.. Then I just kind of relax and get stuff set out, double check items, walk away for a while, then triple check items lol (especially for 1/2 and full).  Then I'll take a shower, check stuff again, set approx 253 alarms, then try to sleep..


----------



## lahobbs4

We are Epcot grazers, as well! Fish and chips, nachos, and caramel popcorn for sure! (with some beer and/or a grey goose slushie mixed in there). Then probably want our BIG meal the following day for lunch: hopefully Via Napoli or Homecomin'


----------



## BrianFromIreland

ADR and HM related question. My +1 is doing the HM, and she'll be in Coral G or so based on her current HM time, so my guess is she'll be finishing the race not long after 8. We'd like to pop over to Tusker House in AK and have breakfast there before spending the day there. She'll need to get back to Port Orleans Riverside, get cleaned up and then we can bus/drive over to AK. Would a 10.30 ADR be cutting it too tight? 

If it is too tight, what might be a good post-HM pre-AK breakfast/brunch plan?


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> What is one ADR you are planning to get to celebrate a race? If you aren't celebrating via a meal how else are you planning to celebrate?



In previous years, we've done a mini-DATW and Epcot Grazing.

This year, I'm working with Disney Events for a private event - we REALLY wanted to do Highway In The Sky Dine-Around, but it doesn't run on Sundays and hasn't yet been extended past September ... so, we're putting together our own Highway in the Sky Dine-Around ... but it's going to be called the "Victory Lap"! It's been a really fun process to work with Disney Events on, so I'm really excited. The majority of my traveling group frequents WDW multiple times a year, so planning a private event has been a fun change-of-pace.



MuttMama said:


> For all the RunDisney vets out there, when do you aim to go to sleep? I'm afraid I'm going to have a hard time sleeping early...



For the 5-10K, I'm usually asleep by midnight. My friends don't arrive at BCV until around 11-11:30 p.m. the night before the 10K, so it's really pointless for me to try to go to sleep when they'll just wake me up.

For Half-Fulls at Disney, I try to be in bed and making my way to sleep by 10, but while that's always a plan sometimes things happen and other factors delay that ...


----------



## Simba's Girl

BrianFromIreland said:


> ADR and HM related question. My +1 is doing the HM, and she'll be in Coral G or so based on her current HM time, so my guess is she'll be finishing the race not long after 8. We'd like to pop over to Tusker House in AK and have breakfast there before spending the day there. She'll need to get back to Port Orleans Riverside, get cleaned up and then we can bus/drive over to AK. Would a 10.30 ADR be cutting it too tight?
> 
> If it is too tight, what might be a good post-HM pre-AK breakfast/brunch plan?



That's our plan for the 10K. DD & I will probably finish around 7 then and we're only at BC but if we do end up cutting it too close we'll maybe cab or Uber it to AK.


----------



## croach

BrianFromIreland said:


> ADR and HM related question. My +1 is doing the HM, and she'll be in Coral G or so based on her current HM time, so my guess is she'll be finishing the race not long after 8. We'd like to pop over to Tusker House in AK and have breakfast there before spending the day there. She'll need to get back to Port Orleans Riverside, get cleaned up and then we can bus/drive over to AK. Would a 10.30 ADR be cutting it too tight?
> 
> If it is too tight, what might be a good post-HM pre-AK breakfast/brunch plan?



I think if you didn't mess around too much after the race, you should have time to get to AK if you drive there. I have no idea on taking buses to the park but they can obviously change the travel time. You can always be a little late but not sure how much breakfast stuff would be left.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> This year, I'm working with Disney Events for a private event - we REALLY wanted to do Highway In The Sky Dine-Around, but it doesn't run on Sundays and hasn't yet been extended past September ... so, we're putting together our own Highway in the Sky Dine-Around ... but it's going to be called the "Victory Lap"! It's been a really fun process to work with Disney Events on, so I'm really excited. The majority of my traveling group frequents WDW multiple times a year, so planning a private event has been a fun change-of-pace.


This sounds awesome Keels! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## mrsg00fy

Keels said:


> In previous years, we've done a mini-DATW and Epcot Grazing.
> 
> This year, I'm working with Disney Events for a private event - we REALLY wanted to do Highway In The Sky Dine-Around, but it doesn't run on Sundays and hasn't yet been extended past September ... so, we're putting together our own Highway in the Sky Dine-Around ... but it's going to be called the "Victory Lap"! It's been a really fun process to work with Disney Events on, so I'm really excited. The majority of my traveling group frequents WDW multiple times a year, so planning a private event has been a fun change-of-pace.
> 
> 
> 
> For the 5-10K, I'm usually asleep by midnight. My friends don't arrive at BCV until around 11-11:30 p.m. the night before the 10K, so it's really pointless for me to try to go to sleep when they'll just wake me up.
> 
> For Half-Fulls at Disney, I try to be in bed and making my way to sleep by 10, but while that's always a plan sometimes things happen and other factors delay that ...


You always have such fun ideas. 

Now with regard to bedtime before races!?  Oh my. Lol. I'm usually in bed by 9 for the short distances and TRY to be wound down and sleepy by 8 ish. In real life I'm an early bird so bedtime is 9ish and my eyes pop open at 5am. 

There is no amount of coffee that would have me presentable or civil on such little sleep!!


----------



## Sailormoon2

BrianFromIreland said:


> she'll be in Coral G or so based on her current HM time, so my guess is she'll be finishing the race not long after 8.


I ran the 1/2 out of corral 'D' last year and was done at 8:30-because I stopped for almost every character photo available. I was staying at POR. Took only bus transportaion and arrived at MK by 10:00. So, it is doable.

As for bedtimes: I too am an early to bad; early to rise girl (usually 5:30am without an alarm). So I intend to stick with my normal schedule of being in bed by 9pm.


----------



## ZellyB

MuttMama said:


> For all the RunDisney vets out there, when do you aim to go to sleep? I'm afraid I'm going to have a hard time sleeping early...



We usually try for around 9 PM.  Much earlier and it's tough for me to go to sleep.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

cavepig said:


> Ooh, we should be in the same corral, mine is basically the same proof. In the past I started about 5:45 am (although with the new mini waves that could be sooner or later, but I was F & G with that time in the past so you'd think it still be close) with a similar proof if that helps you figure when he might finish.  I would overestimate since marathons can go wonky easily, but even if he does it in 5 hours he'd be done about 10:45am.



Maybe I should do 12:30PM to be safe!  Thanks for the insight!  



FFigawi said:


> Assuming he starts at 545, he should be done by 1030 or so. That's not much time to pick up medals, take pictures, and get back to the hotel to shower and change before a noon reservation.



Well, if he doesn't make it back to the room by 11AM - he'll be showering at the Boardwalk Fitness center which won't take particularly long.  I'll make it past noon based on what you two inputed when my ADRs open next week!  

Granted this plan could change if Light Side is cancelled and I don't have to save money/vacation time for that trip.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Too embarrassed to ask this on the Restaurant thread: my reservation for marathon weekend starts January 3rd, so I should already be in the 180 day ADR window, correct?

Logged into MDE (online not app), when I go to look at ADRs, the calendar only goes through the end of 2017. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Too embarrassed to ask this on the Restaurant thread: my reservation for marathon weekend starts January 3rd, so I should already be in the 180 day ADR window, correct?
> 
> Logged into MDE (online not app), when I go to look at ADRs, the calendar only goes through the end of 2017. Any suggestions?



180 days from today is December 31st so that is why you are seeing just 2017 as it isn't your window yet.  

Don't be scared of the Restaurant board - those of us on the review side are really nice (I spend as much time there as I do here)


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> 180 days from today is December 31st so that is why you are seeing just 2017 as it isn't your window yet.
> 
> Don't be scared of the Restaurant board - those of us on the review side are really nice (I spend as much time there as I do here)


The rumors and news board is good too  

I'm in the same boat trying to figure out which ADRs I want to get. I still don't know.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Dis_Yoda said:


> 180 days from today is December 31st so that is why you are seeing just 2017 as it isn't your window yet.



Thanks! Being a math major, I know better than to actually try to add and subtract, so I used this website: https://www.timeanddate.com/date/dateadded.html?m1=1&d1=3&y1=2018&type=add&ay=&am=&aw=&ad=180&rec=

to calculate 180 days from January 3rd and it said July 2nd. *But it was operator error.* I added 180, rather than subtracted 180, so it was actually saying 1/3/2018 + 180 days = 7/2/2018. I changed it to subtract and got the correct answer.

Doh!



Dis_Yoda said:


> Don't be scared of the Restaurant board -



I was halfway kidding about this part. But in retrospect, it was a good move: I exposed my error to a much smaller audience! 

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Thanks! Being a math major, I know better than to actually try to add and subtract, so I used this website: https://www.timeanddate.com/date/dateadded.html?m1=1&d1=3&y1=2018&type=add&ay=&am=&aw=&ad=180&rec=
> 
> to calculate 180 days from January 3rd and it said July 2nd. *But it was operator error.* I added 180, rather than subtracted 180, so it was actually saying 1/3/2018 + 180 days = 7/2/2018. I changed it to subtract and got the correct answer.
> 
> Doh!
> 
> 
> 
> I was halfway kidding about this part. But in retrospect, it was a good move: I exposed my error to a much smaller audience!
> 
> Thanks for the quick response!



Don't let @Keels know you are a math major - she hates math talk on this board 

(Says the mechanical/quality engineer + math tutor).


----------



## FelisLachesis

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Too embarrassed to ask this on the Restaurant thread: my reservation for marathon weekend starts January 3rd, so I should already be in the 180 day ADR window, correct?
> 
> Logged into MDE (online not app), when I go to look at ADRs, the calendar only goes through the end of 2017. Any suggestions?



180 days before Jan 3 is July 7, so you have three more days!


----------



## FelisLachesis

Dis_Yoda said:


> Don't let @Keels know you are a math major - she hates math talk on this board
> 
> (Says the mechanical/quality engineer + math tutor).



I'm with @OldSlowGoofyGuy ... math degrees for the win!


----------



## FelisLachesis

And here I thought today was Sunday, so I was waiting for @rteetz 's Sundays are for Disney question... I forgot... today is TUESDAY!

Oh well, Happy Fourth of July, everyone!


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> And here I thought today was Sunday, so I was waiting for @rteetz 's Sundays are for Disney question... I forgot... today is TUESDAY!
> 
> Oh well, Happy Fourth of July, everyone!


I know it totally doesn't feel like a Tuesday.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> I know it totally doesn't feel like a Tuesday.



I'm just happy its a 2 Day Work Week for me this week!


----------



## croach

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Thanks! Being a math major, I know better than to actually try to add and subtract, so I used this website: https://www.timeanddate.com/date/dateadded.html?m1=1&d1=3&y1=2018&type=add&ay=&am=&aw=&ad=180&rec=
> 
> to calculate 180 days from January 3rd and it said July 2nd. *But it was operator error.* I added 180, rather than subtracted 180, so it was actually saying 1/3/2018 + 180 days = 7/2/2018. I changed it to subtract and got the correct answer.
> 
> Doh!



You can also just google "Disney ADR calculator". Several sites out there that will do the math for you. I think there is one somewhere on this site.


----------



## steph0808

Has anybody stayed at a Value resort and ran the marathon? 

Trying to keep costs low on this trip and we really aren't in our room much anyway (last trip we were gone 8 am - 10 pm every day). 

Last marathon, I stayed at POR - nice resort, but again, didn't spend much time there and was not happy about marathon morning bus service (must have been a fluke though).


----------



## dburg30

steph0808 said:


> Has anybody stayed at a Value resort and ran the marathon?
> 
> Trying to keep costs low on this trip and we really aren't in our room much anyway (last trip we were gone 8 am - 10 pm every day).
> 
> Last marathon, I stayed at POR - nice resort, but again, didn't spend much time there and was not happy about marathon morning bus service (must have been a fluke though).



Maybe I missed it, but what happened marathon morning?  What time were you there to get on the bus etc etc?  I've always thought they've done an amazing job getting that many people to the start area at basically the same time..


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

steph0808 said:


> Has anybody stayed at a Value resort and ran the marathon?
> 
> Trying to keep costs low on this trip and we really aren't in our room much anyway (last trip we were gone 8 am - 10 pm every day).
> 
> Last marathon, I stayed at POR - nice resort, but again, didn't spend much time there and was not happy about marathon morning bus service (must have been a fluke though).


Last year I stayed at POP for the 5k and 10k and then ASMo for the marathon. I had a good experience at both and think they would be a good fit for you. As far as buses, there were at least 3 waiting for the runners each morning when I got there.


----------



## ZellyB

Tomorrow morning is ADR day for me!!  Woohoo!!!


----------



## FelisLachesis

ZellyB said:


> Tomorrow morning is ADR day for me!!  Woohoo!!!



Tomorrow is ADR day for everyone coming on property the day before the expo!


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> Tomorrow is ADR day for everyone coming on property the day before the expo!


I'm not coming until the day of the expo


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> I'm not coming until the day of the expo



Nooooooooooooooo!


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> Nooooooooooooooo!


I'll be okay, I have a 5:30AM flight to Orlando which will gave me there around 8:30-9AM.


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> I'm not coming until the day of the expo


Same. I made that decision to save money on a hotel (one less night) and in the hope that if I go to the expo in the afternoon it will have calmed down. I just don't think I could handle another expo like PHM 2016.


----------



## cavepig

steph0808 said:


> Has anybody stayed at a Value resort and ran the marathon?
> 
> Trying to keep costs low on this trip and we really aren't in our room much anyway (last trip we were gone 8 am - 10 pm every day).
> 
> Last marathon, I stayed at POR - nice resort, but again, didn't spend much time there and was not happy about marathon morning bus service (must have been a fluke though).


We have stayed at POP and Sports for marathon weekend and buses were great.  All-Stars are smaller than POP which I kind of like but I like the food court better at POP & Art of Animation.  The lake is nice too between POP and Art of Animation. I know value isn't for everyone, but we've always had clean rooms and request top floor for less noise & it's been fine.


----------



## cburnett11

steph0808 said:


> Has anybody stayed at a Value resort and ran the marathon?



I've stayed at POP for the last 2 marathons and everything went very smoothly.  This year I'm staying at AKL because 6 of us are getting a larger room AND we are trying to make this a "bigger deal".  However, I'm actually expecting weaker bus service at AKL vs. POP.  I would not hesitate to stay there again.


----------



## jeanigor

steph0808 said:


> Has anybody stayed at a Value resort and ran the marathon?
> 
> Trying to keep costs low on this trip and we really aren't in our room much anyway (last trip we were gone 8 am - 10 pm every day).
> 
> Last marathon, I stayed at POR - nice resort, but again, didn't spend much time there and was not happy about marathon morning bus service (must have been a fluke though).



Count me as one more who has stayed at one of the Values for marathon weekend. It worked for what I wanted just as much as a DVC studio has.


----------



## AmyAnne

croach said:


> Have you considered a travel agent with group rates? They one I use has POFQ or Riverside for $187 a night. Don't know how that compares to what you got but if you want to know the agency I use just PM me. I've never stayed at POFQ either but I stayed at Riverside for the Dark Side weekend and really liked it. Thinking about switching to there for Wine & Dine.



Hi @croach - could you send me your TA's info? Thanks!


----------



## mawatcha

Do ADRs become available at 12am EST?


----------



## rteetz

mawatcha said:


> Do ADRs become available at 12am EST?


7AM EST I believe.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> 7AM EST I believe.


It's 6:00 AM [EDT].  Note that you may run in to some system loading issues, so try repeatedly if you're on that early.  Also, the number of guests in your party could affect availability.


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> It's 6:00 AM [EDT].  Note that you may run in to some system loading issues, so try repeatedly if you're on that early.  Also, the number of guests in your party could affect availability.


Ok then it's 7AM for me since I'm central time.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Ok then it's 7AM for me since I'm central time.


That would be CDT!


----------



## mawatcha

Oh no... that means 3am my time (west coast). Hmm, I think we'll survive by doing it at 6am our time. 



PCFriar80 said:


> It's 6:00 AM [EDT].  Note that you may run in to some system loading issues, so try repeatedly if you're on that early.  Also, the number of guests in your party could affect availability.


...


----------



## opusone

rteetz said:


> Ok then it's 7AM for me since I'm central time.



Actually, 6:00am EDT is 5:00am CDT, so you can reserve at 5:00am.


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> Ok then it's 7AM for me since I'm central time.



5:00 am online, @rteetz !  You can call at 6:00 am your time.


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> 5:00 am online, @rteetz !  You can call at 6:00 am your time.


Oh yeah duh!


----------



## Z-Knight

steph0808 said:


> Has anybody stayed at a Value resort and ran the marathon?
> 
> Trying to keep costs low on this trip and we really aren't in our room much anyway (last trip we were gone 8 am - 10 pm every day).
> 
> Last marathon, I stayed at POR - nice resort, but again, didn't spend much time there and was not happy about marathon morning bus service (must have been a fluke though).


I'm confused by the question. MANY have stayed at value resorts - I would hazard a guess that more stay there than other resorts. I've never had a problem at any of the value or other resorts with buses, BUT I have heard of issues with buses at all types of resorts. A resort type has no influence as to the quality of bus service you get - those are all external companies (I believe) that run these buses and these drivers have gotten lost before because of it. So those are the kinds of problems I know about. So, basically, you may spend $1000/night and you will have the luck of the draw the same as if you stayed at the $100/night value resort.


----------



## Tacos

steph0808 said:


> Has anybody stayed at a Value resort and ran the marathon?
> 
> Trying to keep costs low on this trip and we really aren't in our room much anyway (last trip we were gone 8 am - 10 pm every day).
> 
> Last marathon, I stayed at POR - nice resort, but again, didn't spend much time there and was not happy about marathon morning bus service (must have been a fluke though).




This January will be my third time staying at the All-Star resorts and I have no complaints.  You'll often hear people compare them to a "Motel-6" style place. But last time I checked Motel 6 didn't offer free parking at the parks, bus transportation, room service, multiple pools, currency exchange (for our foreign friends), child care, or airline check-in...just to name a few.


----------



## Dr Q

ADR's DONE!  Whew!  That wasn't nearly as stressful as I was prepared for.  This was my first time doing it myself.  My sister or someone else has always handled it in the past.


----------



## MissLiss279

Got my ADRs booked, also!! (While I was at OrangeTheory .)


----------



## drummerwife

Does anyone remember what time the expo opened for race retreat participants last year? I'm trying to figure out what time to book a breakfast ADR for Wednesday morning.
Thanks!


----------



## Anisum

steph0808 said:


> Has anybody stayed at a Value resort and ran the marathon?
> 
> Trying to keep costs low on this trip and we really aren't in our room much anyway (last trip we were gone 8 am - 10 pm every day).
> 
> Last marathon, I stayed at POR - nice resort, but again, didn't spend much time there and was not happy about marathon morning bus service (must have been a fluke though).


Not for marathon weekend specifically but definitely for other race weekends. We had trouble once with a bus from All Star Movies where a driver didn't know the way to the Epcot parking lot which was nerve wracking but that can happen at any resort regardless of the level. I too have always found the rooms clean and better than motels I've stayed in but they're definitely not exciting (but who really needs exciting for someplace to sleep). They have all the amenities you need and have the most buses heading back post-race because the three All Stars share on the way back so you don't have to worry about waiting (not sure if that's true for other hotels).

I will say that I agree that Pop and Art of Animation have better food courts but to me it's not a big enough reason to pick them if All Stars is cheaper.


----------



## PCFriar80

drummerwife said:


> Does anyone remember what time the expo opened for race retreat participants last year? I'm trying to figure out what time to book a breakfast ADR for Wednesday morning.
> Thanks!



10:00 AM for race retreat runners.  12:00 PM for the rest of the runners.  And it was a madhouse around noon through the rest of the afternoon on Wednesday.


----------



## drummerwife

PCFriar80 said:


> 10:00 AM for race retreat runners.  12:00 PM for the rest of the runners.  And it was a madhouse around noon through the rest of the afternoon on Wednesday.


Thank you! I'll make sure to be there nice and early. I witnessed the 2016 Princess brawl and NEVER want to be around something like that again.


----------



## camaker

drummerwife said:


> Thank you! I'll make sure to be there nice and early. I witnessed the 2016 Princess brawl and NEVER want to be around something like that again.



I don't think you're going to run into anything like that during the Marathon Weekend Expo.  If you want to avoid the madness, I'd suggest going a little later in the afternoon after the initial rush has died down...


----------



## hauntedcity

drummerwife said:


> Thank you! I'll make sure to be there nice and early. I witnessed the 2016 Princess brawl and NEVER want to be around something like that again.



Yikes!  I saw the videos online, by my wife and I didn't arrive until long after that madness. The worst thing was that by the time we arrived, we still saw lots of things on the shelves that people had been fighting over.  

We can schedule our ADR's tomorrow, and thank you everyone -- I had totally forgotten!  I just sent out a frantic text to my wife, mother, and daughters for any last-minute input.  We are scheduled to arrive around 2pm Wednesday, so fingers crossed for fair flying weather!


----------



## FelisLachesis

hauntedcity said:


> Yikes!  I saw the videos online, by my wife and I didn't arrive until long after that madness. The worst thing was that by the time we arrived, we still saw lots of things on the shelves that people had been fighting over.
> 
> We can schedule our ADR's tomorrow, and thank you everyone -- I had totally forgotten!  I just sent out a frantic text to my wife, mother, and daughters for any last-minute input.  We are scheduled to arrive around 2pm Wednesday, so fingers crossed for fair flying weather!



This is the first I've heard of anything happening at the 2016 princess half!


----------



## Ariel484

I'm gonna second the suggestion of arriving later in the afternoon.  They seem to have gotten better at restocking stuff throughout the day...maybe you'll miss one or two items but you won't a.) get punched* or b.) have to wait in a giant line to get your bib or get into the expo.


*though I do agree the punching is less likely during this weekend compared to Princes...I did see a guy scream at a CM at this expo this year though.


----------



## ZellyB

ADRs also done. I couldn't get the website to work for me after I made my first reservation, so just had to call in to get them.  I'm hoping to get a Rivers of Light Dining Package later if they ever release them for January.  

The most important one though was Victoria and Alberts for marathon night!!  Super excited about that one.


----------



## drummerwife

camaker said:


> I don't think you're going to run into anything like that during the Marathon Weekend Expo.  If you want to avoid the madness, I'd suggest going a little later in the afternoon after the initial rush has died down...


Avoiding the madness was a huge reason for buying the race retreat. I'm short, so being caught up in crowds where I can't really see what's going on around me scares the heck out of me. I did the Princess race retreat this year and it was so much nicer for me. I was in and out with no craziness. Hopefully I'll have the same experience this time as well, plus my 6'1" DH will be with me to be my eyes if necessary.


----------



## IamTrike

We booked our ADRs this morning too.  We have decent size group going with meals sizes ranging from 9-19 people.   The Website kept throwing up errors but we were able to book most everything we wanted through the App.   We only had issues with Tiffins and Ohana.  Tiffin's didn't seem to have any way to seat a group of 9 or more and we had to call to get Ohana. 



Z-Knight said:


> I'm confused by the question. MANY have stayed at value resorts - I would hazard a guess that more stay there than other resorts. I've never had a problem at any of the value or other resorts with buses, BUT I have heard of issues with buses at all types of resorts. A resort type has no influence as to the quality of bus service you get - those are all external companies (I believe) that run these buses and these drivers have gotten lost before because of it. So those are the kinds of problems I know about. So, basically, you may spend $1000/night and you will have the luck of the draw the same as if you stayed at the $100/night value resort.



We've Stayed at POR multiple times and had bus issues on the morning of the half twice. While staying there.  We've never had marathon morning issues from there though.



PCFriar80 said:


> 10:00 AM for race retreat runners.  12:00 PM for the rest of the runners.  And it was a madhouse around noon through the rest of the afternoon on Wednesday.


We didn't get there till Thursday morning this year.  It wasn't crazy crowded but the Half XX had sold out.  CM's said on Wed's people had been coming through with the shopping baskets and buying handfuls  of that pin.


----------



## FelisLachesis

ZellyB said:


> ADRs also done. I couldn't get the website to work for me after I made my first reservation, so just had to call in to get them.  I'm hoping to get a Rivers of Light Dining Package later if they ever release them for January.
> 
> The most important one though was Victoria and Alberts for marathon night!!  Super excited about that one.



You go girlfriend!


----------



## steph0808

dburg30 said:


> Maybe I missed it, but what happened marathon morning?  What time were you there to get on the bus etc etc?  I've always thought they've done an amazing job getting that many people to the start area at basically the same time..



It was way back in 2013 - basically 7-10 full buses passed us up at our stop at Riverside, and I was at the stop by 3:15. Basically we all crowded onto a full bus sometime after 4 am and had to stand/sit in the aisle because we were terrified of missing the start. And we had people calling/going to the main desk, etc. trying to get a bus to get us.



Z-Knight said:


> I'm confused by the question. MANY have stayed at value resorts - I would hazard a guess that more stay there than other resorts. I've never had a problem at any of the value or other resorts with buses, BUT I have heard of issues with buses at all types of resorts. A resort type has no influence as to the quality of bus service you get - those are all external companies (I believe) that run these buses and these drivers have gotten lost before because of it. So those are the kinds of problems I know about. So, basically, you may spend $1000/night and you will have the luck of the draw the same as if you stayed at the $100/night value resort.



I totally understand that. I guess my question was really "Do a lot of marathon runners stay at Values, and am I going to keep getting passed up by full buses again?" haha! 

It was really the only crappy part of my marathon experience (well, only crappy part due to runDisney stuff).


----------



## Barca33Runner

steph0808 said:


> It was way back in 2013 - basically 7-10 full buses passed us up at our stop at Riverside, and I was at the stop by 3:15. Basically we all crowded onto a full bus sometime after 4 am and had to stand/sit in the aisle because we were terrified of missing the start. And we had people calling/going to the main desk, etc. trying to get a bus to get us.



I would have been right there with you that day. We were at the west depot and were there for over an hour and saw at least that many buses pass us. When we finally did get loaded we also had to stand. Not the best way to prepare for your first marathon.

We've stayed there a few times in intervening years and gave up on the back depots. Never had an issue when going up front to the south depot.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Jealous seeing all the ADRs done. Still don't have the basics of our trip planned out well enough to get into those details. Probably going to give up on my Ohana plan for this trip; I think there will be availability for a while on everything else.


----------



## camaker

steph0808 said:


> I totally understand that. I guess my question was really "Do a lot of marathon runners stay at Values, and am I going to keep getting passed up by full buses again?" haha!
> 
> It was really the only crappy part of my marathon experience (well, only crappy part due to runDisney stuff).



With ~25,000 runners starting both the half and the full I think the answer to your question is really that there are a LOT of runners staying everywhere during WDWMW.  If you are worried about a repeat of your bus experience, the two easy ways to avoid it are by staying at a resort with only one stop or, if staying at a multi-stop resort, go to the main stop rather than one of the satellite stops.  Ultimately, I'd stay wherever you would normally like to rather than chasing a "better bus stop" experience.


----------



## jeanigor

steph0808 said:


> I totally understand that. I guess my question was really "Do a lot of marathon runners stay at Values, and am I going to keep getting passed up by full buses again?" haha!



I've stayed all over property for runDisney race weekends. And to be perfectly frank, I have had similar issues with DVC/Deluxe resorts and not with any of the Values. On race mornings, the All Stars seem to have a bus filling up and an empty one behind it, waiting for the first bus to fill and pull away.


----------



## Z-Knight

steph0808 said:


> It was way back in 2013 - basically 7-10 full buses passed us up at our stop at Riverside, and I was at the stop by 3:15. Basically we all crowded onto a full bus sometime after 4 am and had to stand/sit in the aisle because we were terrified of missing the start. And we had people calling/going to the main desk, etc. trying to get a bus to get us.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand that. I guess my question was really "Do a lot of marathon runners stay at Values, and am I going to keep getting passed up by full buses again?" haha!
> 
> It was really the only crappy part of my marathon experience (well, only crappy part due to runDisney stuff).


ahh, got it now. yeah, lots of people will be there, at least they were in POP, so definitely there is a chance you will have to wait. happened to me this year, but they usually have lots more buses for those resorts so you should eventually get on


----------



## mawatcha

I wonder if it would be worth walking to POFQ at all. The bus service to the half and full starts was great. I am at POR in '18.


----------



## StarGirl11

mawatcha said:


> I wonder if it would be worth walking to POFQ at all. The bus service to the half and full starts was great. I am at POR in '18.



I know having been at POFQ this past year they had busses at all the stops at least the start of the morning. I remember on 10k and full morning they insisted on taking the first bus through the POR stops even though they all had their own busses which annoyed everyone on the bus. 

To say the least if my parents are with me this coming year I am just going to opt to go in the rental car.


----------



## dzak1717

Barca33Runner said:


> Jealous seeing all the ADRs done. Still don't have the basics of our trip planned out well enough to get into those details. Probably going to give up on my Ohana plan for this trip; I think there will be availability for a while on everything else.


Same here, we get to make ours on Sunday morning and finalizing them. I've moved them around so much I forgot what we decided on


----------



## IamTrike

steph0808 said:


> It was way back in 2013 - basically 7-10 full buses passed us up at our stop at Riverside, and I was at the stop by 3:15. Basically we all crowded onto a full bus sometime after 4 am and had to stand/sit in the aisle because we were terrified of missing the start. And we had people calling/going to the main desk, etc. trying to get a bus to get us.


 
Our issue was 2012.  We got on the second bus to the half marathon leaving just slightly before 3:30.   The Bus driver got lost  (yeah I have no idea how.)  and we didn't get to Epcot till almost 5.   I missed all my pre-race meets and we had to hustle to the start to make the corrals.   There were people standing on the bus too.

This year we are at the contemporary and I am paranoid about getting stuck on the monorail.


----------



## Disneyqueendenmark

From what I read here and other places online the expo is (probably) a madhouse when it opens Jan 3rd at 12pm. I've never been to an expo in the US so I'm not sure what to expect. I will be looking for some pins (marathon), maybe some other merchandise and NB shoes. Should I plan on doing crazy and be there when it opens or can I wait and (hopefully) still be able to get what I'm looking for? I need to sign up to something to be able to get to the NB stand, right?


----------



## FFigawi

Disneyqueendenmark said:


> From what I read here and other places online the expo is (probably) a madhouse when it opens Jan 3rd at 12pm. I've never been to an expo in the US so I'm not sure what to expect. I will be looking for some pins (marathon), maybe some other merchandise and NB shoes. Should I plan on doing crazy and be there when it opens or can I wait and (hopefully) still be able to get what I'm looking for? I need to sign up to something to be able to get to the NB stand, right?



The pins you should be able to pre-order and pick up at the expo. You'll be able to buy some of the Disney race merchandise in the same building where you pick up your bib and shirts. The selection isn't as large as in the main expo building next door, but they've got a decent amount of stuff. That said, if there's something you absolutely must have, you should be there right when it opens and do your shopping first before getting your bib. The lines will be long, but you stand a better chance of success.


----------



## Disneyqueendenmark

FFigawi said:


> The pins you should be able to pre-order and pick up at the expo. You'll be able to buy some of the Disney race merchandise in the same building where you pick up your bib and shirts. The selection isn't as large as in the main expo building next door, but they've got a decent amount of stuff. That said, if there's something you absolutely must have, you should be there right when it opens and do your shopping first before getting your bib. The lines will be long, but you stand a better chance of success.



Okay - thanks  
What about the New Balance shoes, how does that work?


----------



## rteetz

Disneyqueendenmark said:


> Okay - thanks
> What about the New Balance shoes, how does that work?


New Balanca shoes have a large booth. They should have a virtual queue as they have in the past but I've never needed it. It does help try to guarantee a size.


----------



## Nole95

We've stayed at POR for three marathon weekends and never had any bus issues.  We have been at the main stop right when they start picking up or shortly after and have always walked right onto a bus.


----------



## rteetz

Nole95 said:


> We've stayed at POR for three marathon weekends and never had any bus issues.  We have been at the main stop right when they start picking up or shortly after and have always walked right onto a bus.


I've never had any bus issues there either.


----------



## CanadianPaco

ADRs are done!!! So happy! The one I couldn't make was at ESPN on marathon night. Does anyone know why? Private event maybe?


----------



## Nole95

All ADRs done for me.  We got everything we wanted at the exact times we wanted.


----------



## Anisum

ADRs are a go for me as well. We discussed it last night and booked Be Our Guest and 1900 Park Faire in addition to our mandatory Ohana dinner Sunday night.


----------



## baxter24

Got all my ADRs! Very pleased with the times all except for one for breakfast for the morning of the 10k. Had a moment of panic when halfway through getting the reservations, the website crashed! Still managed to get everything. Super pumped about dinner at Ohana after the marathon!


----------



## JClimacus

IamTrike said:


> This year we are at the contemporary and I am paranoid about getting stuck on the monorail.



We are at the Poly this year so I'll be taking the monorail as well. I was at the Poly in 2015 and the monorail was a great way to get to/from the races. Just have to have faith in that 70's era monorail technology.


----------



## rteetz

ADRs are done!


----------



## IamTrike

JClimacus said:


> We are at the Poly this year so I'll be taking the monorail as well. I was at the Poly in 2015 and the monorail was a great way to get to/from the races. Just have to have faith in that 70's era monorail technology.



We were at Poly for the inaugural Dopey.   While you still have to deal with buses for the 5 and 10K it's probably my favorite resort location wise.  I loved being able to walk directly to the TTC so you don't have to switch monorails.

Although if monorail Blue shows up I'm sure I'll be even more nervous.


----------



## FelisLachesis

JClimacus said:


> We are at the Poly this year so I'll be taking the monorail as well. I was at the Poly in 2015 and the monorail was a great way to get to/from the races. Just have to have faith in that 70's era monorail technology.



And to make sure pieces of the Monorail don't fall off...


----------



## IamTrike

For those of you that booked ADR's today was anyone able to get a Tiffin's reservation.  I didn't have any luck with that.


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> ADRs are done!



Did you go with Cali Grill as your celebration dinner?


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> For those of you that booked ADR's today was anyone able to get a Tiffin's reservation.  I didn't have any luck with that.



Rivers of light packages are not available yet but I got a regular tiffins reservation today as a placeholder though.



FelisLachesis said:


> Did you go with Cali Grill as your celebration dinner?



Maybe...


----------



## Nole95

IamTrike said:


> For those of you that booked ADR's today was anyone able to get a Tiffin's reservation.  I didn't have any luck with that.



We got Tiffins for a party of two for Thursday.  Planning on dinner there after the 5K.


----------



## hauntedcity

I was able to nab our ADR's a little after 6am this morning.

5K day - Breakfast at Crystal Palace
10K day - Grand Floridian Tea for lunch
Half day - Dinner at Via Napoli
Marathon day - I'll be lucky to move!  Sassagoula pizza, anyone?    Actually, we'll probably spend some time at Disney Springs. Not sure where to eat, though, other than nabbing some sweets from Erin McKenna's.


----------



## rteetz

Ok here is mine for now....

Jan. 3rd The Wave for lunch
Jan. 4th Tiffins (placeholder for now until ROL packages open up)
Jan. 5th Teppan Edo
Jan. 6th Le Cellier
Jan. 7th Cali Grill at 8:50 for fireworks viewing
Jan. 8th I have two and am undecided which to keep. Bon Voyage Breakfast at Trattoria Al Forno or Homecomin' for lunch


----------



## regul8ter18

ADRs are done and got everything we wanted.


----------



## IamTrike

For our group we have:

Jan 2nd.  Early Dinner at CRT
Jan 3rd   The Utlimate Fighting Challenge Race Expo edition. 
Jan 4th   5K day   Nothing booked.  Thinking about Discovery Cove for the day
Jan 5th   10k day    Secret Nacho Day!
Jan 6th   Via Nappoli Dinner
Jan 7th   Ohana Dinner


Have any of you done the happily ever after dessert party?  If so would you recommend the Plaza viewing option or not?


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> Ok here is mine for now....
> 
> Jan. 3rd The Wave for lunch
> Jan. 4th Tiffins (placeholder for now until ROL packages open up)
> Jan. 5th Teppan Edo
> Jan. 6th Le Cellier
> Jan. 7th Cali Grill at 8:50 for fireworks viewing
> Jan. 8th I have two and am undecided which to keep. Bon Voyage Breakfast at Trattoria Al Forno or Homecomin' for lunch



We have eaten at Homecoming twice and while we enjoyed it both times I think the second time had a couple of misses.  I seem to remember my daughters chicken tenders being pretty bad.    
Will you be on the dining plan.  Homecoming was pretty nice out of pocket as it wasn't that expensive.   Trattoria Al Forno might be a better use of a dining credit if you are on the dining plan though.


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> We have eaten at Homecoming twice and while we enjoyed it both times I think the second time had a couple of misses.  I seem to remember my daughters chicken tenders being pretty bad.
> Will you be on the dining plan.  Homecoming was pretty nice out of pocket as it wasn't that expensive.   Trattoria Al Forno might be a better use of a dining credit if you are on the dining plan though.


No dining plan. I did Homecomin in June and got the fried chicken and I loved it. I've never done Trattoria though.


----------



## goingthedistance

rteetz said:


> Ok here is mine for now....
> 
> Jan. 3rd The Wave for lunch
> Jan. 4th Tiffins (placeholder for now until ROL packages open up)
> Jan. 5th Teppan Edo
> Jan. 6th Le Cellier
> Jan. 7th Cali Grill at 8:50 for fireworks viewing
> Jan. 8th I have two and am undecided which to keep. Bon Voyage Breakfast at Trattoria Al Forno or Homecomin' for lunch



Watch your timing on the CG and fireworks.  Historically Wishes was at 8 pm on Marathon Sunday.  I went with a 7:10 pm CG reservation on Marathon Sunday for that reason.  They will still let you up there to watch but it is possible your reservation will be after fireworks.


----------



## Nole95

Wife and I have the following dinners set up for our  Dopey weekend.  Without the kids in tow this trip we are going to try out some new things.

Jan 3:  Citricos
Jan 4:  Tiffins
Jan 5:  Tratotria al Forno
Jan 6:  Frontera (lunch) and Big River
Jan 7:  Via Napoli

We also have Be Our Guest booked for lunch on Thursday in case we decide to eat there.  We have a park hopper ticket for Thursday and plan on starting our day in MK before heading over to AK.


----------



## Dr Q

Looks like so many of us are at 'Ohana for our recovery dinners!


----------



## rteetz

goingthedistance said:


> Watch your timing on the CG and fireworks.  Historically Wishes was at 8 pm on Marathon Sunday.  I went with a 7:10 pm CG reservation on Marathon Sunday for that reason.  They will still let you up there to watch but it is possible your reservation will be after fireworks.


Interesting I was thinking the fireworks would be at 9. There is no nighttime parade anymore so maybe it will be at 9 this year. Only thing earlier I can get now is like 6PM.


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> No dining plan. I did Homecomin in June and got the fried chicken and I loved it. I've never done Trattoria though.


I really like the chicken and donuts.



Dr Q said:


> Looks like so many of us are at 'Ohana for our recovery dinners!


Nothing says recovery like copious amounts of meat and shrimp.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Did set up a couple this morning. Tusker House for lunch on January 2nd and Sanaa for dinner on January 3rd. Plan on making a few more and really want to try as many new things as possible this trip. Of course, I also want to do all the tried and true things I love; Why don't I have four stomachs and a money tree?


----------



## courtneybeth

All ADRs booked and we were able to get everything we wanted! 

Jan 3 - Dinner: Jungle Cruise Skippers Canteen (MK)
Jan 4 - Breakfast: Tuskerhouse (AK); Dinner: Via Napoli (EPCOT)
Jan 5 - Breakfast: The Wave (Contemporary); Dinner: Nine Dragons (EPCOT)
Jan 6 - Dinner: Marrakesh (EPCOT)
Jan 7 - Dinner: Le Cellier (EPCOT)
Jan 8 - Breakfast: Cape May Cafe (Beach Club)


----------



## FelisLachesis

Yo quiero este "secret nacho."  Uno momento, ¿qué es este "Secret nacho"?


----------



## croach

FelisLachesis said:


> Yo quiero este "secret nacho."  Uno momento, ¿qué es este "Secret nacho"?



Esto es secret nachos. 

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/...-bill-tall-tale-inn-and-cafe-in-disney-world/


----------



## regul8ter18

Here are mine:

Jan 3rd  Mama Melrose dinner
Jan 4th  Cape May dinner
Jan 5th  Tonys dinner
Jan 6th  Teppan Edo  late lunch
Jan 7th  Ohanas dinner
Jan 8th  Be Our Guest


----------



## FelisLachesis

Everyone is doing this, so I might as well as spill it! 

1/2: Lunch at SciFi, HEA Plaza Dessert Party
1/3 (Expo): Breakfast at The Wave... of I'm not finishing this sentence (right day with @rteetz , wrong time), Dinner at Le Cellier, "Fish and Fireworks" at Rose & Crown
1/4 (5k): Lunch at Crystal Palace
1/5 (10k): Lunch at Be Our Guest, 2:00 at Hurricane Hanna's, Eat Around the World after that
1/6 (half): dinner (non-fireworks) at California Grill
1/7 (full): dinner at Victoria and Albert's (hi @ZellyB !)


----------



## FelisLachesis

croach said:


> Esto es secret nachos.
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/...-bill-tall-tale-inn-and-cafe-in-disney-world/



¡Oh Dios mío! ¡No quiero! ¡Demasiada comida!


----------



## FFigawi

FelisLachesis said:


> 1/6 (half): dinner (non-fireworks) at California Grill



That's an ambitious dinner the night before the full.


----------



## FelisLachesis

FFigawi said:


> That's an ambitious dinner the night before the full.



I was seriously wracking my brain over what to do, there.  I wanted something nice, but not too heavy, so that threw out 'Ohana.  It's a resort day, so I threw out everything in the parks.  I had already planned to not chase rides between the half and the full.

I'm still not 100% happy with Cali Grill, but I couldn't think of anything better.

Edit: I like to repeat myself, over and over again.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Interesting I was thinking the fireworks would be at 9. There is no nighttime parade anymore so maybe it will be at 9 this year. Only thing earlier I can get now is like 6PM.



If you eat at Cali Grill before fireworks, you can come back up for viewing.

If your reservation is AFTER fireworks, you cannot get in early.


----------



## courtneybeth

Barca33Runner said:


> Of course, I also want to do all the tried and true things I love; Why don't I have four stomachs and a money tree?





This is me every disney trip. Eager to eat all the things but limitations of stomach capacity and food make it impossible.


----------



## IamTrike

FelisLachesis said:


> ¡Oh Dios mío! ¡No quiero! ¡Demasiada comida!



Come one everyone knows you need to cheese load before a half marathon.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> If you eat at Cali Grill before fireworks, you can come back up for viewing.
> 
> If your reservation is AFTER fireworks, you cannot get in early.


I'll keep checking as the days go on then. Right now only other time I can get is 5:40 and I don't want to eat then and come back an hour later or something.


----------



## FelisLachesis

IamTrike said:


> Come one everyone knows you need to cheese load before a half marathon.



Unless 10 of you want to join me after the marathon to finish one of these things.  I'm not doing it by myself.  I'd be running a marathon after the marathon (1/4 mile to find the bathroom, 26 miles once I find it)


----------



## FFigawi

FelisLachesis said:


> I was seriously wracking my brain over what to do, there.  I wanted something nice, but not too heavy, so that threw out 'Ohana.  It's a resort day, so I threw out everything in the parks.  I had already planned to not chase rides between the half and the full.
> 
> I'm still not 100% happy with Cali Grill, but I couldn't think of anything better.
> 
> Edit: I like to repeat myself, over and over again.



Why does it have to be something nice? Not to be flippant, but why not save the nice dinner for the post-marathon celebration and give your girlfriend a night to relax, rest, and gather herself for the full on Sunday?


----------



## jeanigor

I feel like such a dead beat. I haven't even started a planning conversation with my other half. We may opt for a laissez-faire attitude and roll with the punches.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FelisLachesis said:


> I was seriously wracking my brain over what to do, there.  I wanted something nice, but not too heavy, so that threw out 'Ohana.  It's a resort day, so I threw out everything in the parks.  I had already planned to not chase rides between the half and the full.
> 
> I'm still not 100% happy with Cali Grill, but I couldn't think of anything better.
> 
> Edit: I like to repeat myself, over and over again.


 Why not Boathouse?  You can boat over to Disney Springs from POR and it's relaxing and a great meal.  Plus two cool kids will totally be there too


----------



## FelisLachesis

FFigawi said:


> Why does it have to be something nice? Not to be flippant, but why not save the nice dinner for the post-marathon celebration and give your girlfriend a night to relax, rest, and gather herself for the full on Sunday?





Dis_Yoda said:


> Why not Boathouse?  You can boat over to Disney Springs from POR and it's relaxing and a great meal.  Plus two cool kids will totally be there too



Oh you're not being flippant, @FFigawi .  That was, honestly, the hardest time to find what I wanted.  Not because I couldn't find a good place, but I want something where she could relax and enjoy her food.

The Boathouse sounds really good!  Oh why didn't I think of that before?

Wait, I'm pretty much on DisB on my phone now, and don't see signatures.  I changed resorts, and I probably didn't change my signature, did I?

Edit: jumped on my computer.. Oh *#&!Y^&*$(@.... Hold on.. changing my signature.
Edit2: changed it.


----------



## Keels

Whew - so glad that's over with!

Was able to score reservations for various members of our 12-person traveling party this morning for (in no particular order because I don't have my list in front of me):

Spirit of Aloha Luau
Jiko
Yak & Yeti
Monsieur Paul
Sci-Fi Dine In
Il Mulino
STK brunch (BOTTLE SERVICE MIMOSAS!!!!)
Kimonos
Garden Grill Breakfast
Yachtsman Steakhouse


----------



## Keels

FelisLachesis said:


> Oh you're not being flippant, @FFigawi .  That was, honestly, the hardest time to find what I wanted.  Not because I couldn't find a good place, but I want something where she could relax and enjoy her food.
> 
> The Boathouse sounds really good!  Oh why didn't I think of that before?
> 
> Wait, I'm pretty much on DisB on my phone now, and don't see signatures.  I changed resorts, and I probably didn't change my signature, did I?



Boathouse or Morimoto would be my pre-full marathon picks if I wasn't going to Kimono!


----------



## Keels

goingthedistance said:


> Watch your timing on the CG and fireworks.  Historically Wishes was at 8 pm on Marathon Sunday.  I went with a 7:10 pm CG reservation on Marathon Sunday for that reason.  They will still let you up there to watch but it is possible your reservation will be after fireworks.



I'll keep watching my DTA portal and will post the January hours as soon as they pop up!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FelisLachesis said:


> The Boathouse sounds really good!  Oh why didn't I think of that before?
> 
> Wait, I'm pretty much on DisB on my phone now, and don't see signatures.  I changed resorts, and I probably didn't change my signature, did I?
> 
> Edit: jumped on my computer.. Oh *#&!Y^&*$(@.... Hold on.. changing my signature.
> Edit2: changed it.



You didn't change your signature   Now I see that you are staying at the Contemporary - California Grill does work well if you want an easy day since you don't have to leave the hotel.  Disney Springs isn't a bad bus ride though. 

I should probably update my signature for 2018 trip's but I haven't gotten there yet.  



Keels said:


> Whew - so glad that's over with!
> 
> Was able to score reservations for various members of our 12-person traveling party this morning for (in no particular order because I don't have my list in front of me):
> 
> Spirit of Aloha Luau
> Jiko
> Yak & Yeti
> Monsieur Paul
> Sci-Fi Dine In
> Il Mulino
> STK brunch (BOTTLE SERVICE MIMOSAS!!!!)
> Kimonos
> Garden Grill Breakfast
> Yachtsman Steakhouse



STK brunch sounds good - I think I may see if I can get that next Saturday since I haven't figured out what I'm doing in the morning anyway.  As I don't have plans to get to EPCOT until 3PM and I'm at Saratoga Springs. I didn't realize they added brunch!


----------



## cavepig

FelisLachesis said:


> Yo quiero este "secret nacho."  Uno momento, ¿qué es este "Secret nacho"?


 


croach said:


> Esto es secret nachos.
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/...-bill-tall-tale-inn-and-cafe-in-disney-world/


Ack, I would like to interrput and say do not eat at Pecos Bills before a race!!!  Word or warning from someone who got very very ill most likely from their condiment bar (guacamole sitting out) the evening before the marathon.  That was a lunch after the half I regret daily as it made for the worst marathon ever. Of course I know you can get sick from anywhere, I just like to warn, although the nachos probably come just from the back so not condiment bar.  Now Back to your regular marathon reading....


----------



## DopeyBadger

Hooray to dining reservations!  Here are mine:

1/2 (Tues) - Chef Mickey's 6:40pm
1/3 (Wed) - Bon Voyage 9:15am
1/4 (Thurs) - Flame Tree BBQ for lunch; Yak and Yeti at 4:30pm
1/5 (Fri) - Beaches and Cream 12:30pm; Olivia's 5:30pm
1/6 (Sat) - Be Our Guest 12:20pm; Roaring Forks for dinner
1/7 (Sun) - Ohana 8:15pm

Looks like quite a few of us at Ohana on Sunday night.


----------



## cavepig

jeanigor said:


> I feel like such a dead beat. I haven't even started a planning conversation with my other half. We may opt for a laissez-faire attitude and roll with the punches.


Yeah we have nothing either   But then I don't think we'll be doing any ADRs.


BUT...
6 months to the marathon, wondering how/if they'll spice it up for the 25th?


----------



## ZellyB

cavepig said:


> Yeah we have nothing either   But then I don't think we'll be doing any ADRs.
> 
> 
> BUT...
> 6 months to the marathon, wondering how/if they'll spice it up for the 25th?



Maybe they could bring in some big puppet type things at mile 25.


----------



## cavepig

ZellyB said:


> Maybe they could bring in some big puppet type things at mile 25.


ooh The big Sebastian...or wait was he already used before as the big 20th?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

cavepig said:


> ooh The big Sebastian...or wait was he already used before as the big 20th?



Cost Savings would mean they would reuse it


----------



## FelisLachesis

Dis_Yoda said:


> You didn't change your signature   Now I see that you are staying at the Contemporary - California Grill does work well if you want an easy day since you don't have to leave the hotel.  Disney Springs isn't a bad bus ride though.
> 
> I should probably update my signature for 2018 trip's but I haven't gotten there yet.



Sorry, my profile signature, not the signature restaurant   Staying at CR and going to CG is a short walk.  I've been thinking on what to do that day.  Either a monorail crawl, or heading to Disney Springs, and maybe a quick boat back to POR just to say hi.  Regardless, I don't want to stress my girlfriend that day... AND NO NACHOS! 

I'll admit, the last time I was on what's now Disney Springs, it was called Pleasure Island.  I never made it there when it was Downtown Disney.  

Aside: Ever since I found Firefox Focus for Android, this site actually became zippy on my phone!  It was a drag on Chrome.  That's why I really haven't been on here on the lappytoppy too much.


----------



## mawatcha

Hehe, feeling the need to share my ADRs too 

- Jan 3 breakfast @ Kona Cafe
- Jan 4 breakfast @ Boma
- Jan 5 dinner @ Jiko
- Jan 7 dinner @ Ohana  

We are treating ourselves to a night at the Polynesian on the 8th, may do another breakfast at Kona on the 9th (our departure day).

As you may be able to tell, I am a breakfast person! Also using the AKL restaurants as an excuse to "determine" if we'll maybe stay there next visit.

Happy Friday all!


----------



## mawatcha

Dopey/5km runners- what time do you anticipate most runners being done by? My DH is doing the 5k, and I'm trying to get a breakfast in at Boma.

I'm trying to guess what a good ADR time would be given that he'll need to venture back to POR, shower, and then we'd head out.


----------



## rteetz

mawatcha said:


> Dopey/5km runners- what time do you anticipate most runners being done by? My DH is doing the 5k, and I'm trying to get a breakfast in at Boma.
> 
> I'm trying to guess what a good ADR time would be given that he'll need to venture back to POR, shower, and then we'd head out.


I started in corral E and finished at 7:30. Race started at 6. I made one character stop because lines were nuts.


----------



## camaker

Man, the last few days in this thread make me so glad I do these trips solo!  I have a hard enough time deciding what to eat at the next meal the ADR process drives me nuts!  No way can I commit to times and restaurants this far in advance. Fortunately, I'm perfectly happy with counter service and the occasional walk up table service on the spur of the moment.


----------



## mawatcha

rteetz said:


> I started in corral E and finished at 7:30. Race started at 6. I made one character stop because lines were nuts.



Thank you! Okay, 7:45 is not a realistic expectation then. Hehe.


----------



## mawatcha

camaker said:


> Man, the last few days in this thread make me so glad I do these trips solo!  I have a hard enough time deciding what to eat at the next meal the ADR process drives me nuts!  No way can I commit to times and restaurants this far in advance. Fortunately, I'm perfectly happy with counter service and the occasional walk up table service on the spur of the moment.



Don't get me wrong, I love my family, but solo trips are the best! I think the biggest perk about going solo is that spontaneity really has no risks of others being frustrated or upset. The only thing I was picky about on a recent solo trip was Kona cafe (But I have a strange obsession with that place, I even named my dog "Kona".)


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> Maybe they could bring in some big puppet type things at mile 25.



That's enough to make @Ariel484 sign up! And by sign up, I mean roll her eyes and run away.


----------



## Z-Knight

no ADRs for me...I probably won't be going to parks (so no tickets and hence no park food) and Downtown Disney (not gonna call it the other thing) is limited in the Italian food options prior to races (Portobello is currently closed, so can't make ADR there). So it looks like Port Orleans River Side is where I'll go for some Pasta.


----------



## Ariel484

FFigawi said:


> That's enough to make @Ariel484 sign up! And by sign up, I mean roll her eyes and run away.


Lil' ol' me?? 

I don't think any of us were impressed by mile 25!


----------



## mrsg00fy

Z-Knight said:


> no ADRs for me...I probably won't be going to parks (so no tickets and hence no park food) and Downtown Disney (not gonna call it the other thing) is limited in the Italian food options prior to races (Portobello is currently closed, so can't make ADR there). So it looks like Port Orleans River Side is where I'll go for some Pasta.


I also will have few ADRs. That said, the last trip I stayed at Pop and walked over to Art of Animation to the food court. I was really surprised at how good the pasta station was. I ate there the night before the half and liked it enough to eat there again. Of course it helped that they sold WINE.


----------



## Z-Knight

mrsg00fy said:


> I also will have few ADRs. That said, the last trip I stayed at Pop and walked over to Art of Animation to the food court. I was really surprised at how good the pasta station was. I ate there the night before the half and liked it enough to eat there again. Of course it helped that they sold WINE.



Thank you for that info - AOA would be way closer!!! 

I'd appreciate other suggestions if anyone has them. Maybe ADRs for some interesting restaurants I should try? I know very little about Disney - can you maybe recommend a video to watch that talks about good dining options? I need to search Youtube. Also, I'll be there with my Mom so would like a nice place for her to see/try. I did Ohana once, and that was nice, so maybe that should be one. Anyway, thanks in advance.


----------



## RENThead09

mrsg00fy said:


> I also will have few ADRs. That said, the last trip I stayed at Pop and walked over to Art of Animation to the food court. I was really surprised at how good the pasta station was. I ate there the night before the half and liked it enough to eat there again. Of course it helped that they sold WINE.



I usually stay at POP and during the days of the races, usually hit up AOA for the pasta more than POP.   Great variety, tastes really good, and not a bad price.  Love their make your own salad as well during my trips.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Z-Knight said:


> Thank you for that info - AOA would be way closer!!!
> 
> I'd appreciate other suggestions if anyone has them. Maybe ADRs for some interesting restaurants I should try? I know very little about Disney - can you maybe recommend a video to watch that talks about good dining options? I need to search Youtube. Also, I'll be there with my Mom so would like a nice place for her to see/try. I did Ohana once, and that was nice, so maybe that should be one. Anyway, thanks in advance.



I'll third the pasta station at AOA.  I did that for the first two years of Dopey and it was always solid.


----------



## sourire

Loving all the food discussions!! I'm so excited, even though it's 6 months away. (But it's only 6 months away!)  
Traveling to marathon weekend with mom-in-law...have thus far been unable to get my mom and/or DH on board, but that's okay. MIL and I discussed dining options the last few days, and I was ready to go with my list, but then last night, she asked about trying Cinderella's Royal Table, which was not even on the radar. Neither of us have ever been there that we can recall. Not really into princesses, and I don't remember going with my family as a kid, but anyway, dining in the castle sounds pretty fabulous, and ultimately, she convinced me with: "Why not try it once?" So anyway, that's going to be a splurge, but we are excited! 
 Here are our ressies:
1/4: CRT lunch 
1/5: Via Napoli early dinner 
1/6: Chef Mickey's brunch (@FFigawi, I really appreciated your ideas and experience of enjoying a good brunch 24 hrs prior to the marathon!) 
1/7: Chefs de France dinner (bread/cheese/wine = magnifique!)
1/8: Boma breakfast (finally going to get over to see AKL!)


----------



## FelisLachesis

sourire said:


> she asked about trying Cinderella's Royal Table, which was not even on the radar. Neither of us have ever been there that we can recall. Not really into princesses, and I don't remember going with my family as a kid, but anyway, dining in the castle sounds pretty fabulous, and ultimately, she convinced me with: "Why not try it once?" So anyway, that's going to be a splurge, but we are excited!



I thought about this, I really thought about this.  I wanted to see inside the castle more than the princesses... BUT.... I couldn't convince my GF that I was "reading it for the articles" *ahem!*  I also have a ton of ADRs jammed in there, so, in the end, I had to "let it go!"


----------



## Dis_Yoda

camaker said:


> Man, the last few days in this thread make me so glad I do these trips solo!  I have a hard enough time deciding what to eat at the next meal the ADR process drives me nuts!  No way can I commit to times and restaurants this far in advance. Fortunately, I'm perfectly happy with counter service and the occasional walk up table service on the spur of the moment.



I love my solo trips as much as I love my trips with my husband or my girlfriends.  I'm going in a week for a solo weekend and I have zero plans so far but I'm debating on STK Brunch now and seeing what FP+ I can get in Animal Kingdom/EPCOT.  I should figure out food too as I'm a table service fan.  



Z-Knight said:


> no ADRs for me...I probably won't be going to parks (so no tickets and hence no park food) and Downtown Disney (not gonna call it the other thing) is limited in the Italian food options prior to races (Portobello is currently closed, so can't make ADR there). So it looks like Port Orleans River Side is where I'll go for some Pasta.



Il Mulino at the Swan is another awesome Italian meal!  We love it!


----------



## garneska

If looking for good Italian food not in a park, while it is expensive, Ravello at the four seasons is excellent.


----------



## Keels

Z-Knight said:


> no ADRs for me...I probably won't be going to parks (so no tickets and hence no park food) and Downtown Disney (not gonna call it the other thing) is limited in the Italian food options prior to races (Portobello is currently closed, so can't make ADR there). So it looks like Port Orleans River Side is where I'll go for some Pasta.



Do you want to join my party on Sunday night?


----------



## CherieFran

Successfully made all my ADRs with the app because the website wasn't having it! We usually like to have our big sit-down meal at Disney as a midday break, so mostly all lunch reservations (except 4:30 Via Napoli dinner). We are also "splurging" on a stay at Beach Club and a longer trip than usual so decided to mostly stay away from "signature" restaurants (except I really wanted to give Tiffins a try).

1/3 - Boma breakfast
1/4 - 50s Prime Time lunch
1/5 - Tiffins lunch
1/6 - Via Napoli (early) dinner
1/7 - Beaches & Cream lunch
1/8 - Marrakesh lunch
1/9 - Skippers lunch


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ADRS made for me now!  

1/4 - Flying Fish Dinner
1/5 - Tiffins Lunch
1/5 - La Hacienda Dinner
1/6 - Tutta Italia Lunch
1/6 - Boathouse Dinner
1/7 - Le Cellier Lunch


----------



## JClimacus

CherieFran said:


> Successfully made all my ADRs with the app because the website wasn't having it! We usually like to have our big sit-down meal at Disney as a midday break, so mostly all lunch reservations (except 4:30 Via Napoli dinner). We are also "splurging" on a stay at Beach Club and a longer trip than usual so decided to mostly stay away from "signature" restaurants (except I really wanted to give Tiffins a try).
> 
> 1/3 - Boma breakfast
> 1/4 - 50s Prime Time lunch
> 1/5 - Tiffins lunch
> 1/6 - Via Napoli (early) dinner
> 1/7 - Beaches & Cream lunch
> 1/8 - Marrakesh lunch
> 1/9 - Skippers lunch



I must be missing something... On the website, the latest date I can make an ADR today is Jan. 4... how are people able to make ADR's beyond that? I've looked through the thread history and I still can't discover the secret. I feel like I'm missing something obvious.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

JClimacus said:


> I must be missing something... On the website, the latest date I can make an ADR today is Jan. 4... how are people able to make ADR's beyond that? I've looked through the thread history and I still can't discover the secret. I feel like I'm missing something obvious.



you need to make sure that your room reservation is attached to your my Disney account.  If it is you can reserve for up to 10 days past the start of your trip


----------



## cavepig

JClimacus said:


> I must be missing something... On the website, the latest date I can make an ADR today is Jan. 4... how are people able to make ADR's beyond that? I've looked through the thread history and I still can't discover the secret. I feel like I'm missing something obvious.


If you have a room reservation you can make them 180 +10 days out.


----------



## JClimacus

cavepig said:


> If you have a room reservation you can make them 180 +10 days out.



ah, that's it. We aren't getting there until Friday Jan. 5. According to the ADR calculator at moments of magic travel, I can start making ADRs tomorrow. thanks for keeping my sanity.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I'll add my ADRs too:
1/3 Jungle Skipper (dinner)
1/4 YaknYeti (Lunch)
1/5 Tusker House (late breakfast) Sanaa (Dinner)
1/6 BOG (@DopeyBadger I'll be leaving as you arrive) CG (early dinner)-Celebration for my family completing the 1/2! (Mainly sushi for me!)
1/7 Flying Fish: Celebratory Dinner!!!


----------



## FelisLachesis

Sailormoon2 said:


> 1/6  CG (early dinner)-Celebration for my family completing the 1/2! (Mainly sushi for me!)



What's time's your Cali Grill dinner?


----------



## Sailormoon2

@FelisLachesis right at 5:00 when they open. Still need to get to bed early for the Marathon the next morning, but my family will be heading back to MK for the fireworks I think.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Sailormoon2 said:


> I'll add my ADRs too:
> 1/3 Jungle Skipper (dinner)
> 1/4 YaknYeti (Lunch)
> 1/5 Tusker House (late breakfast) Sanaa (Dinner)
> 1/6 BOG (@DopeyBadger I'll be leaving as you arrive) CG (early dinner)-Celebration for my family completing the 1/2! (Mainly sushi for me!)
> 1/7 Flying Fish: Celebratory Dinner!!!



Impromptu DIS meet!


----------



## FelisLachesis

Sailormoon2 said:


> @FelisLachesis right at 5:00 when they open. Still need to get to bed early for the Marathon the next morning, but my family will be heading back to MK for the fireworks I think.



My reservation is at 5:30! Woot!


----------



## Tacos

Does anyone know when they'll be posting the course map for the marathon, or does it not change much (if at all) from year-to-year?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Tacos said:


> Does anyone know when they'll be posting the course map for the marathon, or does it not change much (if at all) from year-to-year?


It should come out mid December - it could change some because of the construction around the world but it will go through all 4 parks


----------



## Tacos

Dis_Yoda said:


> It should come out mid December - it could change some because of the construction around the world but it will go through all 4 parks




Thank you!


----------



## Z-Knight

Keels said:


> Do you want to join my party on Sunday night?


Thank you, I think that would be great. Your meetups always sound awesome, so I expect the same even after 48.6 miles of running.


----------



## gjramsey

I am kinda jealous of all this ADR talk.  We are just doing counter service this time around.  Good to hear that AOA has a good pasta bar, since that is where we are staying this time around.


----------



## Dr Q

Here are my ADR's...no use in keeping them secret LOL!  Marathon weekend vets, please feel free to tell me where I went wrong!

1/2 (Tues) - Tusker House Dinner
1/3 (Wed) - Keys to the Kingdom Tour, California Grill Dinner
1/4 (Thurs) - Akershus Dinner
1/5 (Fri) - Hollywood Brown Derby Lunch, Mama Melrose's Dinner
1/6 (Sat) - Recovery Day
1/7 (Sun) - Skipper Canteen Lunch, 'Ohana Dinner


----------



## mawatcha

Have Buzz and Woody/Toy Story gang been on the marathon course before? I didn't stop in 2016 for characters, but may do if they're around in '18.


----------



## rteetz

mawatcha said:


> Have Buzz and Woody/Toy Story gang been on the marathon course before? I didn't stop in 2016 for characters, but may do if they're around in '18.


Woody and Jessie have been in Frontierland before. Buzz might have shown up in Tomorrowland but I remember Monsters Inc. there recently.


----------



## cavepig

mawatcha said:


> Have Buzz and Woody/Toy Story gang been on the marathon course before? I didn't stop in 2016 for characters, but may do if they're around in '18.


I've seen Buzz in Tomorrowland, it was 2015 I think.  Don't forget Sarge, I'm sure he'll be out there yelling at us, and make you do push-ups for a selfie


----------



## Simba's Girl

I'll add our ADRs as well...DSS did a great job for us as we were traveling this morning and couldn't log on. Only slight snag was Via Napoli on Marathon eve...wanted early dinner but they only got a late one (8:15pm) so switched to a late lunch. NBD really, if DH is hungry later at night he can get some snacks in the lounge.

Here's what we got. We don't have an ADR each day we're there, just don't want to commit to them with 2 teens and a tween, each being unnecessarily picky eaters. Honestly they'll be happy just snacking around the world.

1/3-Arrival day, no ADR
1/4-No ADR
1/5-Tusker 10:30am breakfast (after 10K)
1/6-Via Napoli 2:40pm late lunch
1/7-Ohana celebration dinner 6:30p
1/8-HEA Fireworks dessert party with plaza garden viewing
1/9-no ADR
1/10-departure day no ADR


----------



## lahobbs4

On the topic of food.... I am needing recommendations for a good nutrition plan for marathon training! I keep finding conflicting advice on what to eat and it's overwhelming. So, if you have a link to a great nutrition plan for a woman (first real marathon, only a runner for a year, no dietary restrictions) I would gladly appreciate it! I am anemic so keeping energy up during long runs is a big goal of mine. 

Booked our stay at the Beach Club and made all my ADR's today! Got a Cali Grill for the night after the marathon, at 6:50. Looking forward to celebrating there for the first time!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Congrats Everyone on ADRs!

We'll have my 85 year old mom with us (along with brother, SIL, 2 nephews), so the plan (at least for our half of the family), is to eat at 'home' more. As a bonus, we save some bucks AND can get 'inert' food!

Our only ADR is 1/7 Trattoria al Forno. It is our traditional last night/celebratory meal. It will be kind of bittersweet, as I'm scaling back on Disney for a (long) while.


----------



## dta87

This is a non-park trip for us so we wanted to get a little adventurous with a few first time restaurants on our ADRs (we couldn't pass on our Poly favorites though)
3 Jan Homecomin' dinner
5 Jan Boathouse lunch
6 Jan Kona breakfast
6 Jan Tratorria al Forno dinner
7 Jan 'Ohana celebration dinner
The rest of the time will be exploring the new quick serve places at the Springs


----------



## rteetz

dta87 said:


> This is a non-park trip for us so we wanted to get a little adventurous with a few first time restaurants on our ADRs (we couldn't pass on our Poly favorites though)
> 3 Jan Homecomin' dinner
> 5 Jan Boathouse lunch
> 6 Jan Kona breakfast
> Tratorria dinner
> 7 Jan 'Ohana celebration dinner
> The rest of the time will be exploring the new quick serve places at the Springs


Homecomin and Boathouse are fantastic!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

dta87 said:


> This is a non-park trip for us so we wanted to get a little adventurous with a few first time restaurants on our ADRs (we couldn't pass on our Poly favorites though)
> 3 Jan Homecomin' dinner
> 5 Jan Boathouse lunch
> 6 Jan Kona breakfast
> 6 Jan Tratorria al Forno dinner
> 7 Jan 'Ohana celebration dinner
> The rest of the time will be exploring the new quick serve places at the Springs



Blaze Pizza is good!  We weren't fans of polite pig


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Blaze Pizza is good!  We weren't fans of polite pig


D-Luxe burger is good too.


----------



## dta87

Dis_Yoda said:


> Blaze Pizza is good!  We weren't fans of polite pig



That is not good to hear we definitely wanted to try the Pig


----------



## rteetz

dta87 said:


> That is not good to hear we definitely wanted to try the Pig


It's mixed some people like it some haven't. I haven't gotten to try it yet.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

dta87 said:


> That is not good to hear we definitely wanted to try the Pig


I think the reviews vary based on where you have lived.  I got very spoiled with BBQ living in Georgia for 4 years and traveling to Texas and Carolinas.


----------



## jlovesee

Ok since we're all talking about ADR's is there something special about Olivias at OKW? I was trying to get a breakfast ADR after the 5k and there was ZERO availability for breakfast for any size party on 1/4/17, and this was at 7am at 180! I know Olivia's is a rather hidden gem and you don't even usually need a reservation, but I thought it would be a good idea... Just odd that every other breakfast place has atleast some availability but not Olivias...


----------



## FelisLachesis

jlovesee said:


> Ok since we're all talking about ADR's is there something special about Olivias at OKW? I was trying to get a breakfast ADR after the 5k and there was ZERO availability for breakfast for any size party on 1/4/17, and this was at 7am at 180! I know Olivia's is a rather hidden gem and you don't even usually need a reservation, but I thought it would be a good idea... Just odd that every other breakfast place has atleast some availability but not Olivias...



Your might be a leftover of the "new year bug" I've been hearing about. Try calling Disney Dining in the morning to see if they can shoehorn it in for you.


----------



## DOOM1001

I've seen several local vloggers  try Polite Pig and none seem to like it,they keep comparing it to 4 Rivers and are disappointed.


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday everyone! I hope everyone had a great week and got those ADRs that they wanted! 

Sundays are for Disney though so today's question is...

A training check in! Have you started training yet? Are you training for a different race first? What is your plan for training? 

My answer: I'm not currently signed up for any races before Dopey but I might throw the Milwaukee 10K in there to have something. My training hasn't been the greatest so far since it still seems so far off. I haven't done much above 4 miles in a couple months. I need to sit down and really look at a training plan and stick to it. It's hard with school but I should get the base during the summer in case I do need to move things around during the school year.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Sundays are for Disney though so today's question is...
> 
> A training check in! Have you started training yet? Are you training for a different race first? What is your plan for training?



My official training plan for Dopey starts mid-September. In the meantime I'm working my way through a 5 day/week training plan over the summer to get ready for the DLH 5k & Challenge. The combination of heat, humidity and new back to back Saturday/Sunday runs has been challenging, but I think it's going to set me up nicely to transition into Dopey training.


----------



## FelisLachesis

My girlfriend is doing Galloway, with some modifications I made due to her work schedule. Mostly everything was pulled a week ahead. 

She also signed up for the Philadelphia Marathon weekend, which is two races back to back, a half on a Saturday and a full the next day. It has the same issue with her work, being a week earlier than the first of Galloway's "Dopey run throughs," so it actually fit the modifications really easily.

I'm only running the 5k, which is still amazing considering I was a couch potato before this year.  Once the warm weather snaps, my girl and I are going to sign up for a few in the area, so I get a feel for the distance and stop using the treadmill. The fun ones in the Philly area during the fall are The Skeleton Skurry in Hatboro, PA on Halloween weekend and the Gobble Wobble in Abington, PA on Thanksgiving morning.


----------



## ZellyB

We are training for a couple of local races this fall which will just then leave a continuation of training for Dopey. 

We have the Mo Cowbell half on October 1st. I'm hoping for a PR to use as an updated PoT for Dopey. We are running the Bass Pro full on November 5 I think it is so our local Galloway group is training for that one as our target race. Just did our 13 mile training run yesterday. So far so good although the heat yesterday got me in the last few miles.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My husband is just running without a plan at the moment.  He should be starting a new plan soon.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Right now I am training for a 10 miler in Sept that will hopefully be my POT. After that I have the DLP 5k & half, then I will start my official training plan for Dopey. 

I follow a @DopeyBadger training plan and am running 6 days a week.   Training has hits some bumps this cycle with the flu, thunderstorms and vacations  but this past week has been much better. Tonight I have a 7.5 mile long run.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

My "official" marathon training starts this Wednesday! I have a couple of fun 5Ks this summer and then a Haunted Half marathon the Saturday before Halloween.


----------



## Dr Q

I've been training consistently since the SWDS varying run days with swimming or cycling days.  Starting an @DopeyBadger plan soon though!

Here are the races I'm signed up for this coming year.  Anyone from here doing any of these?


July 15th, 2017: Kingsport Crazy 8’s 8K - Kingsport, TN
August 19th, 2017: Orthocarolina 10K Classic - Charlotte, NC
November 11th, 2017: Sweet Tea ½ Marathon - Summerville, SC
December 9th, 2017: Kiawah Island Marathon - Kiawah Island, SC
December 16th, 2017: Charlotte Santa Run 8K - Charlotte, NC
January 4th - 7th, 2018: Disney Dopey Challenge - Orlando, FL
February 22nd - 25th, 2018: Disney Princess Run - Orlando, FL
April 7th, 2018: Cooper River Bridge Run - Charleston, SC
April 19th - 22nd: Star Wars Dark Side - Orlando, FL


----------



## croach

ADR window finally opened this morning since not coming in until Friday. Always try to do a few new places so doing Trail's End, Mama Melroses, Beaches and Cream, Yachtsman, and Homecoming. Couple usual suspects also like Via Napoli and 1900 Park Fare. Solo as usual though so everything is flexible and subject to change. 

Usually don't have a training plan for Marathon weekend as they are just kind of "fun" runs for me. I'm sure I'll be training for something else though so it all just works together.


----------



## baxter24

Dopey training doesn't start for me until September and I don't really have any races coming up either. My husband and I are doing the 21 day fix diet right now and since I didn't want to do the workouts, I decided I would run every day for the month of July. So far, I am 9 days in and I have managed to run at least 1.5 miles everyday. I have also been getting up when my husband does and running while he does the workouts. Major props to all of you who are running in afternoon and evenings with this heat. The humidity has been tough enough even at 6:00 in the morning!


----------



## cavepig

No official races until the marathon and keeping my weekly mileage at/around 30 for the week. Although, I'm dealing with a hip issue that flared up/went away/flared up again currently, but if I do run/walks it seems to feel better so I'll stick with that this coming week with less mileage.  I don't have a specific plan, it's more of an idea of Higdon/what I have done before that I'll start up in September.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! I hope everyone had a great week and got those ADRs that they wanted!
> 
> Sundays are for Disney though so today's question is...
> 
> A training check in! Have you started training yet? Are you training for a different race first? What is your plan for training?



No training for me just yet as I'm running the self-named and non-sanctioned tweedle dumb challenge [10K and 1/2 marathon].  Right now I'm trying to stay injury free, building up after a calf issue and will begin a disciplined program around 10/1.


----------



## garneska

I am training for a local full marathon at the end of Oct.  I just ran the Peachtree Road Race on July 4.  I also have a half marathon on August 19, which is just for fun since it's a 7 pm and I never run in the evening (morning runner).  I am using a @DopeyBadger plan.  My official training for my full starts tomorrow.  After the October race I will probably need another dopeybadger plan for marathon weekend.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I'm starting a @DopeyBadger plan on Monday. I'm targeting Rocket City Marathon in early December, with Dopey riding its coattails.

I'm about 21 weeks out from RCM, but we have several weeks of easy running to help get a creaky calf up to speed.


----------



## Simba's Girl

DH is doing galloway for the marathon (I think it's galloway) he started in June...

I'm not training yet. IDK if I really need to train for the 10K TBH. Although I did join the July 10K challenge on Strava for July, but that is just for fun.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Just wrapped up week 3 of 15 in marathon training.  Then the ultimate "A" goal race for the last 5 years will be on Oct 1st.  I'm going for sub 3.  Then I'll be pacing @roxymama at the Milwaukee 10k to goal crushing aspirations.  After that, Dopey training starts for my attempt at a top 10 cumulative finish.  I'll be using a @DopeyBadger training plan for these.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

DopeyBadger said:


> Just wrapped up week 3 of 15 in marathon training.  Then the ultimate "A" goal race for the last 5 years will be on Oct 1st.  I'm going for sub 3.  Then I'll be pacing @roxymama at the Milwaukee 10k to goal crushing aspirations.  After that, Dopey training starts for my attempt at a top 10 cumulative finish.  I'll be using a @DopeyBadger training plan for these.



I would hope you would use a @DopeyBadger training plan .


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> Just wrapped up week 3 of 15 in marathon training.  Then the ultimate "A" goal race for the last 5 years will be on Oct 1st.  I'm going for sub 3.  Then I'll be pacing @roxymama at the Milwaukee 10k to goal crushing aspirations.  After that, Dopey training starts for my attempt at a top 10 cumulative finish.  I'll be using a @DopeyBadger training plan for these.



I'm looking forward to the crushing of all things.


----------



## CanadianPaco

Are there kilometre markers for the Marathon as well as the mile markers?


----------



## Sailormoon2

rteetz said:


> Have you started training yet?


Not officially for Dopey, but techinically that will be culmination of all this year's runs.



rteetz said:


> Are you training for a different race first?


First up Army 1/2 on September 17 then County Marathon (although it is only a 1/2) on Oct 1- so two opportunities for a better POT!!



rteetz said:


> What is your plan for training?


Officially focus on Dopey beginning mid-October.


----------



## Disney at Heart

I'm constantly "in-training" since I have tried to make running a lifestyle. DH and I have at least one race per month varying from 5k/10k/half/full to his 74ish mile Death Race in April. Recently, I've done the Hartwell Dam Run 10k and Georgia Peach Jam 1/2 in May, Echo 1/2 in June, Peachtree Road Race 10k in July, and coming up - Table Rock 5k and Midnight Flight 1 mi/5k/10k in August, and so on. So I am training all the time, but I'll start training longer to get ready for Dopey in September/Oct. I ran 10 mi. yesterday morning at 72 degreese and 98% humidity, so I am not ready to ramp it up for Dopey until it cools off some.


----------



## cavepig

CanadianPaco said:


> Are there kilometre markers for the Marathon as well as the mile markers?


Clocks/markers are only at every mile, not Kilometers. But In the half the timing mats are at 5k, 10k, 15k, but can't remember if any k's are left up for the full since timing mats are at the 5 mile, 10 mile, 15 mile, 20 mile, not ks, for the full, but I'm sure someone else knows for sure.


----------



## sourire

PCFriar80 said:


> non-sanctioned tweedle dumb challenge


Going to tell mom-in-law that this is the name of her 10K + Half challenge.  I love it!
Still haven't come up with a creative name for the 10K + Marathon challenge, but the thought of having a Minnie + Mickey medal (with a day off in between to rest) seemed perfect. 

As for training, currently, Coach @DopeyBadger has me on a plan for the Rock n Roll Philadelphia Half Marathon on 9/17.  I'm running the DL 10K with my mom in early Sept., but I'm going to pace mom to her goal for that one (which will be at my long run pace or slower). After 9/17, Coach is going to continue to help with a WDW marathon training plan, but I'm choosing to view the current plan as the beginning of marathon training, so as to keep the "A goal" in mind (which is to get to and finish my first marathon prepared, uninjured, and happy).


----------



## Z-Knight

I'm at 33 miles per week running right now. My Dopey training starts in like 5 weeks so I am just trying to get in shape for Dopey training. I don't even have a training plan that I plan on following, mostly will try to get back into pre-injury levels and then I'll follow something. I'm probably about 45 seconds per mile off my pace so have a bit to go. 20lbs less weight would probably help that, so maybe my focus should be on food intake rather than running. who knows. i sure dont.


----------



## PCFriar80

sourire said:


> Going to tell mom-in-law that this is the name of her 10K + Half challenge.  I love it!
> Still haven't come up with a creative name for the 10K + Marathon challenge, but the thought of having a Minnie + Mickey medal (with a day off in between to rest) seemed perfect.
> 
> As for training, currently, Coach @DopeyBadger has me on a plan for the Rock n Roll Philadelphia Half Marathon on 9/17.  I'm running the DL 10K with my mom in early Sept., but I'm going to pace mom to her goal for that one (which will be at my long run pace or slower). After 9/17, Coach is going to continue to help with a WDW marathon training plan, but I'm choosing to view the current plan as the beginning of marathon training, so as to keep the "A goal" in mind (which is to get to and finish my first marathon prepared, uninjured, and happy).



Excellent!  A couple of more runners and I may need a special booth at the expo!


----------



## DopeyBadger

CanadianPaco said:


> Are there kilometre markers for the Marathon as well as the mile markers?



If my memory hasn't failed me, I believe they have flags for certain kilometer markers (like 20k, 30k, and 40k).  But not every km has a marker.


----------



## mawatcha

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! I hope everyone had a great week and got those ADRs that they wanted!
> 
> Sundays are for Disney though so today's question is...
> 
> A training check in! Have you started training yet? Are you training for a different race first? What is your plan for training?



I have sort of started... I am using the Galloway/free online plan that RunDisney offers, but hoping for a faster marathon time this year. I need to catch-up on a few runs, I definitely find it harder to stick to training in the summer.

Only race plan before WDW marathon is the Seattle marathon at the end of November.

A big component for me on this training plan is healthy eating. Ice cream consumption has successfully come to a halt so far.

Question- I am putting in a new proof of time on my '18 marathon registration. I'm confused by the "Race Distance for Marathon" question, guessing that means what race you are using as proof of time, not what race you are running at WDW? Thanks.


----------



## cavepig

mawatcha said:


> I have sort of started... I am using the Galloway/free online plan that RunDisney offers, but hoping for a faster marathon time this year. I need to catch-up on a few runs, I definitely find it harder to stick to training in the summer.
> 
> Only race plan before WDW marathon is the Seattle marathon at the end of November.
> 
> A big component for me on this training plan is healthy eating. Ice cream consumption has successfully come to a halt so far.


I'm the opposite, I love running in the summer no matter how hot we get since it's better than winter  But  I totally hear you on the ice cream, I'm pretty sure I've had icecream in some way as part of dessert at night for like the last month, but I doubt I'll hault it although my stomach says I should!


----------



## cavepig

mawatcha said:


> Question- I am putting in a new proof of time on my '18 marathon registration. I'm confused by the "Race Distance for Marathon" question, guessing that means what race you are using as proof of time, not what race you are running at WDW? Thanks.


Yep, I put my proof of time distance, which is a half marathon for me when I pick it.


----------



## Dopey Devon

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! I hope everyone had a great week and got those ADRs that they wanted!
> 
> Sundays are for Disney though so today's question is...
> 
> A training check in! Have you started training yet? Are you training for a different race first? What is your plan for training?
> 
> My answer: I'm not currently signed up for any races before Dopey but I might throw the Milwaukee 10K in there to have something. My training hasn't been the greatest so far since it still seems so far off. I haven't done much above 4 miles in a couple months. I need to sit down and really look at a training plan and stick to it. It's hard with school but I should get the base during the summer in case I do need to move things around during the school year.



Training officially started last week although I've been in training for some sort of race all of this year. Got a 24 relay race in two weeks, and at least another 3 halfs between now and mid October. Might throw a few trail races in as well as they're usually cheaper. After October the racing season in Scotland dries up due to the weather. 

Jumping on the bandwagon a bit late but here's my ADRs for the week

Wed 03/01 - Boma 5pm
04/01 - Tiffins 12pm
05/01 - Cape May Cafe 5pm
06/01 - Kona 11am 
07/01 - Yachtsman 6.50pm

Only eaten at Boma before and that was for breakfast so really looking forward to all our meals. What was that old bit of advice about not trying anything new before a race


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Dopey Devon said:


> Wed 03/01 - Boma 5pm
> 04/01 - Tiffins 12pm
> 05/01 - Cape May Cafe 5pm
> 06/01 - Kona 11am
> 07/01 - Yachtsman 6.50pm
> 
> Only eaten at Boma before and that was for breakfast so really looking forward to all our meals. What was that old bit of advice about not trying anything new before a race



Boma is on Wednesday - you are more than safe!  

You should know your body well enough to know what foods to avoid even at the new places.  Tiffins and Yachtsman are some of my favorites!


----------



## MissLiss279

baxter24 said:


> Dopey training doesn't start for me until September and I don't really have any races coming up either. My husband and I are doing the 21 day fix diet right now and since I didn't want to do the workouts, I decided I would run every day for the month of July. So far, I am 9 days in and I have managed to run at least 1.5 miles everyday. I have also been getting up when my husband does and running while he does the workouts. Major props to all of you who are running in afternoon and evenings with this heat. The humidity has been tough enough even at 6:00 in the morning!



I did the 21 day fix program a couple of years ago and still try to loosely follow the meal plan. It is the first healthy meal plan that I was able to follow, and it helped me a lot. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## MissLiss279

I have 4 marathons on my schedule before Dopey.  So I'm currently training for two at the beginning of  September and then will maintain until the Chicago marathon. At that point I will pick up the Dopey training schedule. The fourth marathon kind of just fits into the Dopey training.


----------



## MuttMama

Z-Knight said:


> Thank you for that info - AOA would be way closer!!!
> 
> I'd appreciate other suggestions if anyone has them. Maybe ADRs for some interesting restaurants I should try? I know very little about Disney - can you maybe recommend a video to watch that talks about good dining options? I need to search Youtube. Also, I'll be there with my Mom so would like a nice place for her to see/try. I did Ohana once, and that was nice, so maybe that should be one. Anyway, thanks in advance.



Our first trip to Disneyworld we went to Ohana's for breakfast (apparently I need to try dinner though) and my dad, the military vet, absolutely loved it and it's now a "must-do" for each trip. I also fell in love with Le Cellier in Epcot and like going back there as well.


----------



## Keels

Hold up.
We're supposed to train for his whole thing?


----------



## mrsg00fy

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! I hope everyone had a great week and got those ADRs that they wanted!
> 
> Sundays are for Disney though so today's question is...
> 
> A training check in! Have you started training yet? Are you training for a different race first? What is your plan for training?
> 
> My answer: I'm not currently signed up for any races before Dopey but I might throw the Milwaukee 10K in there to have something. My training hasn't been the greatest so far since it still seems so far off. I haven't done much above 4 miles in a couple months. I need to sit down and really look at a training plan and stick to it. It's hard with school but I should get the base during the summer in case I do need to move things around during the school year.



I am currently training for the Double Dare as my next set of races using a plan put together by @DopeyBadger. I have a few after that and before Marathon weekend and will reassess training after Double Dare. There were a few other races that I wanted to add but I'm working hard at NOT signing up for too many and focusing on what is already planned.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Hold up.
> We're supposed to train for his whole thing?


Well there are different ways to train


----------



## MuttMama

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! I hope everyone had a great week and got those ADRs that they wanted!
> 
> Sundays are for Disney though so today's question is...
> 
> A training check in! Have you started training yet? Are you training for a different race first? What is your plan for training?
> 
> My answer: I'm not currently signed up for any races before Dopey but I might throw the Milwaukee 10K in there to have something. My training hasn't been the greatest so far since it still seems so far off. I haven't done much above 4 miles in a couple months. I need to sit down and really look at a training plan and stick to it. It's hard with school but I should get the base during the summer in case I do need to move things around during the school year.



I started my training two weeks ago using the Galloway half marathon to lead up to the Zombie half marathon here in October. I am also doing a Runfest 5k in August and an Oktoberfest 10k in September  (hopefully usually this as my POT) that falls into place (with some slight tweaking) leading up to the 1/2 in October. From there I have a turkey trot on Thanksgiving (5k), but not doing anything further until after the WDWMW trip (its wintertime and I don't want to slip and fall outside doing a "simple" run if I can avoid it).  I'm thinking I'll get with @DopeyBadger  after the Zombie half for training advice/plan to maintain between then and marathon weekend.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Hold up.
> We're supposed to train for his whole thing?



Train to drink.

I'm trying to convince my local brewery they need to start bottling their stuff outside of a growler or else I'm going to be pouring your beers at the 10K from a growler!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Well there are different ways to train



You get me.


----------



## cburnett11

rteetz said:


> A training check in! Have you started training yet? Are you training for a different race first? What is your plan for training?



Currently training for Chicago with another DB plan.  After Chicago I'll mainly run with my wife who just finished week 4 of her 30-week novice Higdon plan.  My wdw marathon goal is to get her through the race.


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> Sundays are for Disney though so today's question is...
> 
> A training check in! Have you started training yet? Are you training for a different race first? What is your plan for training?



Just did a half up north this weekend (and PR'd), only thing on the schedule is the Wine and Dine Challenge but going to ramp it up slowly and keep putting on the miles.


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> A training check in! Have you started training yet? Are you training for a different race first? What is your plan for training?


Kind of? I'm following my DopeyBadger training plan for a 15k in September but that leads right into Dopey training.


----------



## hauntedcity

In Week 3 of the Galloway Dopey plan! Over the past several years, I have usually run 2-3 half marathons in the fall, but in deference to the Dopey schedule, I'm just doing one November half.  Sometimes, it can get hard to shoehorn in races to a training plan, and I just decided to try and keep it simple.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I'm just trying to keep a relative level of fitness until I start training for a Half I have coming in November. I plan on picking it up soon as I intend to train at a level where I can reasonably expect to achieve new PRs in my November Half and in the Full Marathon during the Dopey.


----------



## MeridaAndAngus

steph0808 said:


> Has anybody stayed at a Value resort and ran the marathon?
> 
> Trying to keep costs low on this trip and we really aren't in our room much anyway (last trip we were gone 8 am - 10 pm every day).
> 
> Last marathon, I stayed at POR - nice resort, but again, didn't spend much time there and was not happy about marathon morning bus service (must have been a fluke though).




I've always stayed at value resorts for race weekends (including for the marathon) and never had a problem with buses. I typically aim to be on an early bus, so I can't speak to how it goes for the later buses, but I've had good experiences.


----------



## gjramsey

rteetz said:


> Have you started training yet?



Building Base for another 3 weeks, and then start my plan in earnest.  I have other races in the fall, but the plan is built around those focusing on the Challenge....


----------



## IamTrike

Kind of started training.  I have a half in early September that I am training for which will hopefully be my POT for Goofy.  (my last faster half time has aged off).   After that I have NY and Marine corps which will both be mid effort Marathons


----------



## dta87

rteetz said:


> A training check in! Have you started training yet? Are you training for a different race first? What is your plan for training?



Using the Galloway Dopey plan.  Everything was going great, way ahead of schedule, until I tweaked my knee on a run at the end of May.  Since then I have only had 4 training runs and I am still not running pain free.  I am trying to maintain some sort of conditioning by walking the miles in the training plan right now.  No races planned until the 5k on Jan 4.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

dta87 said:


> Using the Galloway Dopey plan.  Everything was going great, way ahead of schedule, until I tweaked my knee on a run at the end of May.  Since then I have only had 4 training runs and I am still not running pain free.  I am trying to maintain some sort of conditioning by walking the miles in the training plan right now.  No races planned until the 5k on Jan 4.


I hope your knee feels better soon!!


----------



## Chaitali

Catching up on the replies from the weekend.  I love how active this thread is!  Today was the first day I could make ADRs since we're not getting there until Saturday.  I wanted Victoria and Albert on the Monday after the marathon but they were booked.  However, I was able to shift my plans and booked Victoria and Albert on the Wednesday following the marathon.  Here's my current plan.

Saturday - Expo and Downtown Disney for lunch (maybe the Edison?) and pasta at POR for dinner
Sunday - Epcot after the marathon and dinner at Biergarten if I feel up to it.
Monday - Magic Kingdom day... not sure of an ADR.  I may want to just do quick service and then do the dessert party for the new fireworks show?  Has anyone tried that yet?
Tuesday - Animal Kingdom day and I want a Rivers of Light dining package.  I understand they're not out yet but I made an ADR for Tiffins just in case.
Wednesday - Relaxed day with Victoria and Albert for dinner.
Thursday - Hollywood Studios Day will be quick service and the Star Wars dessert party (not open for booking yet)
Friday - Epcot but I'm not sure what as far as an ADR.  May just play it by ear.

As far as training, I don't start training for the marathon until September officially.  I'm just running with a 10k heart rate training plan for now to keep my base up and learn about running by heart rate.  It's really helping, especially with the Summer heat.  I don't feel like I dread going out for a run anymore.  I do have some other races along the way, the Army 10 miler in October, the Columbus Half marathon also in October, and the Infinity Gauntlet challenge in November.  They're being incorporated into my marathon training plan.

I love the idea of fig newtons for fueling, yum!  Do you just carry them in a ziploc bag stuffed in your belt?


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Sundays are for Disney though so today's question is...
> 
> A training check in! Have you started training yet? Are you training for a different race first? What is your plan for training?



I haven't started my Dopey training yet. I've got to get through Chicago and probably a half IM in November first. I have started my DATW training, though to be truthful, that training never really stops. 



Dis_Yoda said:


> Train to drink.
> 
> I'm trying to convince my local brewery they need to start bottling their stuff outside of a growler or else I'm going to be pouring your beers at the 10K from a growler!



Oh, don't worry about pouring anything for us. We can drink from growlers too.


----------



## Nole95

I haven't started Dopey training yet.  I am just in a maintenance mode for the next month or so to keep up fitness.  I'll ramp up an 18 week plan starting right after Labor Day.


----------



## GollyGadget

My training doesn't officially start until September sometime. I'm not sure when exactly as I'm planning to start after a yet to be named POT race. I'll be traveling for work around the time of my first choice so I'm still waiting to get that schedule worked out first. 

I've been following a @DopeyBadger  plan like many of you in the mean time and I think it's been a great stepping stone. My average weekly mileage has gone from 20ish to 35ish and I just noticed today that my mileage for July has already surpassed my total miles in February. 

As far as celebration, I'm looking at the race itself as a celebration of all the training I'll have completed. What better way to celebrate than visiting all 4 WDW parks?


----------



## steph0808

Another follower of a plan by Coach @DopeyBadger 


I'm training at the moment but not specifically for Disney (doing the marathon). 

I have a 15k at the end of this month and a 7k next month.

Marathon for time in November.

Potentially: Another ten-miler or half before POT cut-off. Depends on if I can find an appropriate race. 

Alternating running 4 days/week and 5 days/week. 

Current training plan runs through August 13, then we'll see what the coach has in store!


----------



## cavepig

GollyGadget said:


> As far as celebration, I'm looking at the race itself as a celebration of all the training I'll have completed. What better way to celebrate than visiting all 4 WDW parks?


Yep, this is how I view it too


----------



## DopeyBadger

I think I realized why I'm so busy all the time!  I've written 21 custom training plans since June 1st.  Seems like there are quite of few in this thread.


----------



## sourire

Chaitali said:


> I love the idea of fig newtons for fueling, yum! Do you just carry them in a ziploc bag stuffed in your belt?


Yep! I put them in a ziploc in my pocket.  They sometimes get a little flatter, but they don't fall apart, surprisingly.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

DopeyBadger said:


> I think I realized why I'm so busy all the time!  I've written 21 custom training plans since June 1st.  Seems like there are quite of few in this thread.



You'll get another one once I'm clear to run!

I just got cleared to walk for fitness today at PT!  Here's to walking a mile tomorrow morning before work at 5AM!


----------



## courtneybeth

DopeyBadger said:


> I think I realized why I'm so busy all the time!  I've written 21 custom training plans since June 1st.  Seems like there are quite of few in this thread.



You up for a 22nd plan?


----------



## TeeterTots

I'm in week 12 of a custom @DopeyBadger training plan for a Diva HM in September then marathon training starts! Also running W&D 10K and possibly a few other local races before marathon weekend.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis_Yoda said:


> You'll get another one once I'm clear to run!
> 
> I just got cleared to walk for fitness today at PT!  Here's to walking a mile tomorrow morning before work at 5AM!



Woot Woot!





courtneybeth said:


> You up for a 22nd plan?



LOL!  Anytime!  Technically, the next request will be #25 as there are already 3 in the queue yet to be written.


----------



## rachelp6

Just found this thread!  I'm signed up for the Dopey.  So excited.  I did the half marathon in 2011 and the goofy challenge in 2012. We are making a family trip out of it.  Coming in Dec 31 and heading back home the day of the marathon.  My kid's don't know.  We are surprising them for Christmas.


----------



## bryana

I'll probably start ACTUALLY training by the end of the month but I've been a little bit lazy the last week or two. Aside from that, I've been averaging two or so 30 minute runs, a 6 miler, and maybe one other random one a week up until I've been okay with being lazy (also, IT'S HOT!). I've got a 10 miler September 2nd, but it will be my best friend's first "big" race and I'm not counting on it being a PR for me.



FelisLachesis said:


> I'm only running the 5k, which is still amazing considering I was a couch potato before this year.  Once the warm weather snaps, my girl and I are going to sign up for a few in the area, so I get a feel for the distance and stop using the treadmill. The fun ones in the Philly area during the fall are The Skeleton Skurry in Hatboro, PA on Halloween weekend and the Gobble Wobble in Abington, PA on Thanksgiving morning.



Hey, I live near both of those towns. Hello neighbor.


----------



## courtneybeth

DopeyBadger said:


> Woot Woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Anytime!  Technically, the next request will be #25 as there are already 3 in the queue yet to be written.



I would love to be number 25. I'll buy you a churro when I see you at Dopey as a thank you


----------



## PCFriar80

sourire said:


> Yep! I put them in a ziploc in my pocket.  They sometimes get a little flatter, but they don't fall apart, surprisingly.



Note to self, BOGO Fig Newtons at Big Y I'm in!!  I personally like when the edges get a little crusty.


----------



## DopeyBadger

courtneybeth said:


> I would love to be number 25. I'll buy you a churro when I see you at Dopey as a thank you



Let's do it!  No churro required!  I'll send you a PM to get the process started.


----------



## FelisLachesis

bryana said:


> Hey, I live near both of those towns. Hello neighbor.



How you doin?

You doin the Philly Marathon in September?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

PCFriar80 said:


> Note to self, BOGO Fig Newtons at Big Y I'm in!!



Now that I 'outed' myself as using Fig Newtons as fuel, I will add this tip: I sprinkle a some salt in the bag with the FNs to give them a little electrolyte punch. It also seems to make them slightly less sweet.


----------



## Anisum

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Now that I 'outed' myself as using Fig Newtons as fuel, I will add this tip: I sprinkle a some salt in the bag with the FNs to give them a little electrolyte punch. It also seems to make them slightly less sweet.


Woah. I am here for this tip. My biggest problem will be keeping them safe in the bag until it's time to eat them.


----------



## Simba's Girl

PCFriar80 said:


> Note to self, BOGO Fig Newtons at Big Y I'm in!!  I personally like when the edges get a little crusty.



Hmmm...Big Y you say? We must be neighbors.

Note: Big Y is expensive! Fig Newtons are gross...Figs are gross. 

DH will be looking for fueling ideas...I'll be keeping an eye on this page.


----------



## PCFriar80

Simba's Girl said:


> Hmmm...Big Y you say? We must be neighbors.
> 
> Note: Big Y is expensive! Fig Newtons are gross...Figs are gross.
> 
> DH will be looking for fueling ideas...I'll be keeping an eye on this page.



See, here's my theory....I know I wouldn't buy and eat a fig and know I can't eat a newton.  But somehow, when they get merged it becomes a fruit with a unit of force which I can tolerate!  And yes, Big Y is expensive so that's why I clarified that I would only buy "BOGO".


----------



## Anisum

PCFriar80 said:


> See, here's my theory....I know I wouldn't buy and eat a fig and know I can't eat a newton.  But somehow, when they get merged it becomes a fruit with a unit of force which I can tolerate!


Perfect explanation.


----------



## lahobbs4

Training for an upcoming half is scheduled start tomorrow! However I will be in the Dominican all week so I may not be as strict as I should be...

The Half is at the end of Sept, will be my proof of time for the full. I'm doing a Higdon plan. Tried Galloway last year and enjoyed that one but wanted one more day of running thrown in there this year.


----------



## ef22

I'm training for a 1/2 in October, then I'm doing the Wine & Dine 1/2 in November.  I'll start my "marathon training" the 2 months from W&D till the Marathon.


----------



## IamTrike

rachelp6 said:


> Just found this thread!  I'm signed up for the Dopey.  So excited.  I did the half marathon in 2011 and the goofy challenge in 2012. We are making a family trip out of it.  Coming in Dec 31 and heading back home the day of the marathon.  My kid's don't know.  We are surprising them for Christmas.



Welcome.   2011 was my first half.   Hope it's a great trip


----------



## BrianFromIreland

rteetz said:


> A training check in! Have you started training yet? Are you training for a different race first? What is your plan for training?



I just finished up a 5k training plan (the plan from Faster Road Racing went well, the race went only ok... but I did get a PB). I have a local 10k next weekend that I'll hopefully be cashing in some of my 5k training in at. Then it's an 8 week or so HM plan (also following one of the Faster Road Racing plans), followed by a yet to be decided marathon plan for the WDW marathon. So nothing marathon specific at the moment, other than trying to get faster at shorter distances


----------



## MagicRat

Hi, all! Just wanted to introduce myself. I recently registered for the Disney Half-Marathon in January 2018 as part of Team Lemon (Alex's Lemonade Stand- Foundation for Childhood Cancer). I am so nervous and NEVER thought that I'd be running a half. I am finishing up on a personal "quest" of mine, having dropped about 90 lbs over the past year (aiming for an even 100 by the end of this month), and as part of my weight loss, I took up running (which I always hated in the past). However, I did my first 5K in May (Castaway Cay), and just completed my first 10K (Peachtree Road Race on a HOT July 4!)

Anyway, I'm hoping to raise a bit of money for this great cause as I work towards my first half marathon and getting to my weight loss goal. Let me know who else will be down in Orlando for the Marathon Weekend! It will just be me and my DS(15) staying at the WWOS! So far I've got Boma for the night before and Chef Mickey's to celebrate that night after I finish.  Looking forward to talking with other board members as I get ready for this challenge!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

PCFriar80 said:


> I know I wouldn't buy and eat a fig and know I can't eat a newton. But somehow, when they get merged it becomes a fruit with a unit of force which I can tolerate!



That's like me and Rice Krispy treats: I DESPISE marshmallows and would never eat Rice Krispies, but mix them together and I'm all over it!

+1 for the physics reference!


----------



## lahobbs4

MagicRat said:


> Hi, all! Just wanted to introduce myself. I recently registered for the Disney Half-Marathon in January 2018 as part of Team Lemon (Alex's Lemonade Stand- Foundation for Childhood Cancer). I am so nervous and NEVER thought that I'd be running a half. I am finishing up on a personal "quest" of mine, having dropped about 90 lbs over the past year (aiming for an even 100 by the end of this month), and as part of my weight loss, I took up running (which I always hated in the past). However, I did my first 5K in May (Castaway Cay), and just completed my first 10K (Peachtree Road Race on a HOT July 4!)
> 
> Anyway, I'm hoping to raise a bit of money for this great cause as I work towards my first half marathon and getting to my weight loss goal. Let me know who else will be down in Orlando for the Marathon Weekend! It will just be me and my DS(15) staying at the WWOS! So far I've got Boma for the night before and Chef Mickey's to celebrate that night after I finish.  Looking forward to talking with other board members as I get ready for this challenge!



Congrats and welcome! If anything can keep you motivated to run your first Half Marathon, it's picturing running through those parks at WDW! There is absolutely nothing like seeing it all and hearing the amazing crowd support


----------



## Anisum

MagicRat said:


> Hi, all! Just wanted to introduce myself. I recently registered for the Disney Half-Marathon in January 2018 as part of Team Lemon (Alex's Lemonade Stand- Foundation for Childhood Cancer). I am so nervous and NEVER thought that I'd be running a half. I am finishing up on a personal "quest" of mine, having dropped about 90 lbs over the past year (aiming for an even 100 by the end of this month), and as part of my weight loss, I took up running (which I always hated in the past). However, I did my first 5K in May (Castaway Cay), and just completed my first 10K (Peachtree Road Race on a HOT July 4!)
> 
> Anyway, I'm hoping to raise a bit of money for this great cause as I work towards my first half marathon and getting to my weight loss goal. Let me know who else will be down in Orlando for the Marathon Weekend! It will just be me and my DS(15) staying at the WWOS! So far I've got Boma for the night before and Chef Mickey's to celebrate that night after I finish.  Looking forward to talking with other board members as I get ready for this challenge!


Congrats on your success so far! Like you I started running in part to lose weight (and because runDisney looked really fun) and while I was never confident I would finish a half, I've now finished three and am signed up for Dopey!

What I'm trying to say is, there's no way of knowing where your running journey will take you. The half marathon will be amazing. The boards will definitely provide great support so welcome!


----------



## lhermiston

Phew! Just got all caught up on about 20 pages of ADR and training plans, yet again making me insanely jealous of all of you. I'm working on the logistics of running the 2019 WDW marathon (and reclaiming my spot at the Sundays are for Disney guy, @rteetz !), but we'll have to see closer to January/February. I'm happy/excited for all of you, of course.



rteetz said:


> A training check in! Have you started training yet? Are you training for a different race first? What is your plan for training?



I've been training for a 7-mile race at the end of July and started training a few weeks ago to get smoked by @DopeyBadger in Milwaukee in October. Still on the fence about that race, but I'm up to 7 miles with 8 planned for this Sunday. Ultimately, it will come down to how my legs hold up. I've been getting up early (4:30) to run before the sun gets up. That's been interesting and still pretty warm, but it beats 90 degrees.

My favorite part about getting up in distance is I can start picturing myself passing landmarks in the parks. Anyone else do that? I like to tell myself at five miles that I'm hitting MK, the castle, etc.


----------



## evenstar

Hi all! I've been following the Hanson's plan since completing the Pixie Dust challenge at DL in May. This is my first time doing speedwork and I'm really enjoying it. If all goes well I'll run my first marathon at the end of September to get me ready for the Dopey 2018! Any other runners use Hanson's to prepare for Dopey?


----------



## jmasgat

evenstar said:


> Hi all! I've been following the Hanson's plan since completing the Pixie Dust challenge at DL in May. This is my first time doing speedwork and I'm really enjoying it. If all goes well I'll run my first marathon at the end of September to get me ready for the Dopey 2018! Any other runners use Hanson's to prepare for Dopey?



I am for the first time. I've been a 3x/week runner since I started 9 years ago, but decided to mix it up this time. Doing the beginner plan, since I haven't properly run a marathon in 6 years. Currently doing week 8 and things are going fine--except I am so used to running faster training paces that my brain still hasn't adjusted to the slowdown.  And I have a slight kneecap twinge.  I'm running Wineglass on Oct 1.

I've met Keith and Kevin Hanson a few times (I live in SE Michigan).  Nice guys.


----------



## GollyGadget

lhermiston said:


> I've been training for a 7-mile race at the end of July


Does this race happen to be named after a famous jazz musician and feature a couple of unforgiving hills?


----------



## michigandergirl

Wow, this thread really took off while I was on vacation! 6 months to go!! 

Training: I am also using a coach @DopeyBadger training plan, currently focusing on the Detroit marathon on Oct 15, then I'll worry about Dopey after that.


----------



## lhermiston

GollyGadget said:


> Does this race happen to be named after a famous jazz musician and feature a couple of unforgiving hills?



Yup! I'm guessing you're familiar with Brady Street??


----------



## evenstar

jmasgat said:


> I am for the first time. I've been a 3x/week runner since I started 9 years ago, but decided to mix it up this time. Doing the beginner plan, since I haven't properly run a marathon in 6 years. Currently doing week 8 and things are going fine--except I am so used to running faster training paces that my brain still hasn't adjusted to the slowdown.  And I have a slight kneecap twinge.  I'm running Wineglass on Oct 1.
> 
> I've met Keith and Kevin Hanson a few times (I live in SE Michigan).  Nice guys.


 
Cool meeting the Hanson's! This is my 4th year running, I've always been a 3-4x /week runner using Galloway and I'm feeling stronger running more often with higher mileage now. Not too fast but I hope to improve my pace with speed work. 
Hope your kneecap twinge is just a passing thing.


----------



## michigandergirl

Flights have been booked!! 

Still working on ADR's...


----------



## CherieFran

rteetz said:


> training check in! Have you started training yet? Are you training for a different race first? What is your plan for training?



My training is...not great at the moment. About 2.5 weeks ago my hip starting hurting. First I cut way back on effort and mileage, but that didn't seem to help. I'm now on day 8 of no running and I still don't feel like I've improved at all. After about 5 minutes of running, it stops hurting, but then it hurts afterwards, so I'm trying to be smart and not run through it. Getting so frustrated! I hadn't needed a sports medicine doctor in about 5 years, but I'm thinking I'm going to need to find one. I was just wrapping up 2 months of lower mileage "off season" running so no idea what set it off. I am just about to start my training plan for a September half marathon that I am/was hoping to PR before moving on to Dopey training, so this timing stinks.


----------



## DopeyBadger

evenstar said:


> Hi all! I've been following the Hanson's plan since completing the Pixie Dust challenge at DL in May. This is my first time doing speedwork and I'm really enjoying it. If all goes well I'll run my first marathon at the end of September to get me ready for the Dopey 2018! Any other runners use Hanson's to prepare for Dopey?



I used a personally modified Hansons plan for both Dopey #3 and Dopey #4.  During Dopey #3, I set a 5k PR, 10k PR, 2nd best HM, and 2nd best M (all at the time)  During Dopey #4, I set a 5k PR, 10k PR, no HM occurred, and M PR (all at the time).  Technically, I set a new 13.1 mile PR during the M as well, but not officially.  

Almost every person that recently stated they're using a "DopeyBadger" training plan is at its core a Hansons plan.  I use their fundamental principles (and various other influences) and people's available time to make a custom plan fitting their needs.

Best of luck with the training!  I can certainly attest to it being a potential game changer.


----------



## RENThead09

MagicRat said:


> Hi, all! Just wanted to introduce myself. I recently registered for the Disney Half-Marathon in January 2018 as part of Team Lemon (Alex's Lemonade Stand- Foundation for Childhood Cancer). I am so nervous and NEVER thought that I'd be running a half. I am finishing up on a personal "quest" of mine, having dropped about 90 lbs over the past year (aiming for an even 100 by the end of this month), and as part of my weight loss, I took up running (which I always hated in the past). However, I did my first 5K in May (Castaway Cay), and just completed my first 10K (Peachtree Road Race on a HOT July 4!)
> 
> Anyway, I'm hoping to raise a bit of money for this great cause as I work towards my first half marathon and getting to my weight loss goal. Let me know who else will be down in Orlando for the Marathon Weekend! It will just be me and my DS(15) staying at the WWOS! So far I've got Boma for the night before and Chef Mickey's to celebrate that night after I finish.  Looking forward to talking with other board members as I get ready for this challenge!




Welcome!  

Charity runner here as well.  Have fun and enjoy every minute!  
Congrats on the weight loss as well.


----------



## Nole95

evenstar said:


> Hi all! I've been following the Hanson's plan since completing the Pixie Dust challenge at DL in May. This is my first time doing speedwork and I'm really enjoying it. If all goes well I'll run my first marathon at the end of September to get me ready for the Dopey 2018! Any other runners use Hanson's to prepare for Dopey?



I started using a modified Hansons plan last summer to train for the RNR Savannah Marathon.  While I could not fit in the 6 days a week of running, I pretty much averaged 5 days a week.  I always made sure to get in the speed, tempo and long runs in.  I ended up knocking about 15 minutes off my marathon PR time.  If not for some hernia related pain at about mile 20, I easily would have knocked off more.

I'm in maintenance mode now for the summer, but I plan on following a similar modified plan again when Dopey training really starts in the next month or so.


----------



## GollyGadget

lhermiston said:


> Yup! I'm guessing you're familiar with Brady Street??


Very much so. I wasn't familiar with the course at all when I first ran it 7 years ago but everyone had warned me about Brady so I was prepared for that. It was the other hills that took me by surprise since no one talks about them. 
Here's an elevation image for those unfamiliar:




It's my favorite race these days and the only race I continually block my calendar. I've run it every year since I first moved to Iowa. This is the first year in a while I'm actually going into it well trained. Usually my running slacks quite a bit during this time due to the heat.


----------



## ZellyB

CherieFran said:


> My training is...not great at the moment. About 2.5 weeks ago my hip starting hurting. First I cut way back on effort and mileage, but that didn't seem to help. I'm now on day 8 of no running and I still don't feel like I've improved at all. After about 5 minutes of running, it stops hurting, but then it hurts afterwards, so I'm trying to be smart and not run through it. Getting so frustrated! I hadn't needed a sports medicine doctor in about 5 years, but I'm thinking I'm going to need to find one. I was just wrapping up 2 months of lower mileage "off season" running so no idea what set it off. I am just about to start my training plan for a September half marathon that I am/was hoping to PR before moving on to Dopey training, so this timing stinks.



Oh no!  Sorry to hear you are fighting some pain, but good for you on being smart and taking some time off.  I hope you can determine the problem and get back to training soon.


----------



## PrincessV

MuttMama said:


> For all the RunDisney vets out there, when do you aim to go to sleep? I'm afraid I'm going to have a hard time sleeping early...


In bed by 6pm, asleep by 7. That's pretty easy for me, as I'm always sleepy around that time and normally fight through it to stay up until my normal bedtime of 9pm lol!



Ariel484 said:


> I'm gonna second the suggestion of arriving later in the afternoon.


And I'll third it.  This year, I arrived around noon with a plan of eating at ESPN,  then hitting the expo. But traffic was backed up past the intersection of Victory Way and Osceola, so I turned around and got lunch at AOA.  Tried again about an hour or so later, and was able to park easily, but long long lines for everything. It was organized and sane, just BUSY!



lahobbs4 said:


> On the topic of food.... I am needing recommendations for a good nutrition plan for marathon training.


Caveat: I am not a medical or nutritional expert, just a slow female marathoner! First, I'd discuss the anemia with your doc, as that can be a real concern. I very rarely eat red meat but have to add more of it during marathon training because my iron does tend to get low.

I find nutrition is a really individual thing, and you'll have to experiment to see what works best for you. Some folks perform really well on low-carb diets, and others need a lot more carbs. Some keep to vegetarian/vegan diets, and others are all about meat. And lots of folks fall in the middle of all that!

For me, I need a good balance of lean proteins, plenty of complex carbs, tons of colorful veggies, and some healthy fats to feel my best. My body tells me what it needs through cravings and I try to meet those in healthy ways. Try different things in training and you'll quickly find what makes you feel good vs. what makes you feel lousy!



rteetz said:


> A training check in! Have you started training yet? Are you training for a different race first? What is your plan for training?


It's hot and miserable and I'm wondering yet again why I keep  signing up for Jan. marathons, lol! I'm basically just adding back-to-backs andvditance to my summer base of 8-10 mile long runs. Did the first of 2/8 and have 3/9 planned for this weekend. I'll work up to a 3/6/12/20-22 weekend 3 weeks out from Dopey. W&D Half is in the mix, but will just be part of Dopey training.


----------



## DopeyBadger

evenstar said:


> Hi all! I've been following the Hanson's plan since completing the Pixie Dust challenge at DL in May. This is my first time doing speedwork and I'm really enjoying it. If all goes well I'll run my first marathon at the end of September to get me ready for the Dopey 2018! Any other runners use Hanson's to prepare for Dopey?





DopeyBadger said:


> I used a personally modified Hansons plan for both Dopey #3 and Dopey #4.  During Dopey #3, I set a 5k PR, 10k PR, 2nd best HM, and 2nd best M (all at the time)  During Dopey #4, I set a 5k PR, 10k PR, no HM occurred, and M PR (all at the time).  Technically, I set a new 13.1 mile PR during the M as well, but not officially.
> 
> Almost every person that recently stated they're using a "DopeyBadger" training plan is at its core a Hansons plan.  I use their fundamental principles (and various other influences) and people's available time to make a custom plan fitting their needs.
> 
> Best of luck with the training!  I can certainly attest to it being a potential game changer.



I'll add one other thing.  If you'd like to see my previous Dopey plan (for #4) check it out here (link).  If you'd like to see my current training plan that describes a lot of my methodology on creating plans, check it out here (link).


----------



## evenstar

DopeyBadger said:


> I'll add one other thing.  If you'd like to see my previous Dopey plan (for #4) check it out here (link).  If you'd like to see my current training plan that describes a lot of my methodology on creating plans, check it out here (link).


Thanks @DopeyBadger for the links, checking them out now. Happy to see the Hanson's principals have been very successful for you, so far so good for me and hoping for a great Dopey weekend!


----------



## Eeyores#1Fan

YAY!  Just booked my crews dining for Jan 5th and 6th.


----------



## Dis5150

Wow, I was so far behind! I haven't even glanced at the Running Board yet but I know I am PAGES behind! I have been out of commission with the plague for about a week, and before that I was opening up the fiscal year so zero time to get on here.

I made 2 ADR's, Beaches & Cream after the marathon and Whispering Canyon Café for breakfast after the 5k. We are staying at Saratoga Springs and plan on a lot of Disney Springs quick service meals. I don't even know yet if we are doing parks (although probably will do at least a couple of days), so it's hard to make ADR's in the parks. My sister and brother in law are meeting us at WDW. They are both running the marathon and while I have them added to the studio with us they are now considering bringing my niece and nephew and booking a condo at their timeshare. So I don't even have a head count for the ADR's I did make! I made them both for 6 people, thinking it would be easier to drop than add people.

I started the JG Dopey plan on the website but haven't run this week at all. I am barely out of my sickbed, only at work because I am the only person who knows how to order food for our residents (I work at a center for developmentally disabled adults). I know I am skipping today. I may walk the miles on Saturday if I am feeling better. I plan on just putting in the time/mileage on the plan until the weather is cooler, then adding some speed work in in the fall. The only race I am planning on is a marathon that I will use as a training run as it falls the day of the 26 mile run on the calendar in December. They have an early start option so I can just treat it as a leisurely training run will full support! DH is happy to not ride his bike 26 miles with me in December, too!


----------



## MuttMama

Anisum said:


> Congrats on your success so far! Like you I started running in part to lose weight (and because runDisney looked really fun) and while I was never confident I would finish a half, I've now finished three and am signed up for Dopey!
> 
> What I'm trying to say is, there's no way of knowing where your running journey will take you. The half marathon will be amazing. The boards will definitely provide great support so welcome!



Ditto as well. I never liked running in my early years (liked almost everything else, but not running), but my sister has had so much fun running as an adult that I decided to try it and loose weight. The runDisney race (my first) makes it look so much fun and super excited to go for the 1/2 (and not get swept)!


----------



## Keels

CherieFran said:


> My training is...not great at the moment. About 2.5 weeks ago my hip starting hurting. First I cut way back on effort and mileage, but that didn't seem to help. I'm now on day 8 of no running and I still don't feel like I've improved at all. After about 5 minutes of running, it stops hurting, but then it hurts afterwards, so I'm trying to be smart and not run through it. Getting so frustrated! I hadn't needed a sports medicine doctor in about 5 years, but I'm thinking I'm going to need to find one. I was just wrapping up 2 months of lower mileage "off season" running so no idea what set it off. I am just about to start my training plan for a September half marathon that I am/was hoping to PR before moving on to Dopey training, so this timing stinks.



Ugh - I feel your pain ... literally! I had a serious hip injury last year that I tried to train through and ended up resulting in a Grade II hip sprain. Downtime wasn't TOO terrible ... I had a stress fracture in my opposite ankle that I was also dealing with at the same time, so I was off my feet and then on non/low-impact activity for almost six weeks before I was cleared to run and other things again.

I was able to keep up aerobic endurance by using the recumbent bike at the gym until I was fully cleared, and even to this day I still do my PT-prescribed stretches with my resistance band before and after any kind of training.

How does the pain feel? Like in the joint or could it be outside like Bursitis? Anyway, if your gut is telling you to take a visit to the sports medicine doctor, it's probably best to listen.


----------



## lhermiston

GollyGadget said:


> Very much so. I wasn't familiar with the course at all when I first ran it 7 years ago but everyone had warned me about Brady so I was prepared for that. It was the other hills that took me by surprise since no one talks about them.
> Here's an elevation image for those unfamiliar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my favorite race these days and the only race I continually block my calendar. I've run it every year since I first moved to Iowa. This is the first year in a while I'm actually going into it well trained. Usually my running slacks quite a bit during this time due to the heat.



See you there!


----------



## Eeyores#1Fan

Dis5150 said:


> Wow, I was so far behind! I haven't even glanced at the Running Board yet but I know I am PAGES behind! I have been out of commission with the plague for about a week, and before that I was opening up the fiscal year so zero time to get on here.
> 
> I made 2 ADR's, Beaches & Cream after the marathon and Whispering Canyon Café for breakfast after the 5k. We are staying at Saratoga Springs and plan on a lot of Disney Springs quick service meals. I don't even know yet if we are doing parks (although probably will do at least a couple of days), so it's hard to make ADR's in the parks. My sister and brother in law are meeting us at WDW. They are both running the marathon and while I have them added to the studio with us they are now considering bringing my niece and nephew and booking a condo at their timeshare. So I don't even have a head count for the ADR's I did make! I made them both for 6 people, thinking it would be easier to drop than add people.



Hope you feel better soon   Our crew is staying at Saratoga too so I'm sure between there and Disney Springs that's where we'll eat a lot.  5 of us are doing the 10K (me with Team up with Autism Speaks) then 2 of us (including me) and 2 new ppl are doing the half and then 1 of the 5 and a new person will do the full so figured dinner two nights would be safe enough.  I'm not officially doing a challenge but this will be my first 10K and half at Disney.  Really wish they would consider those two a challenge at this race as well but I have goals to do every Disney race so it's all good.


----------



## DOOM1001

So the time of the year has come where I'm going to start signing up for the bulk of my 2017/2018 races,I'm only signed up for the Disney full and the Space Coast half so far and plan to add 5 or possibly 6  more races to my schedule.Knowing that I'm as out of shape as I can get I decided to just go and test myself with a 7-8 mile run tonight.It's the middle of the summer but not as oppressively hot as it can get on a Central Florida night,probably mid to upper 70s with tolerable humidity.It still basically kicked my butt,I huffed and I puffed through most of the 7.4 miles and finished averaging 12 minute miles taking a couple of walk breaks,that's easily close to 2 minutes more per mile than it would take me if I would be in any kind of shape.I've probably only gone for a handful of runs in the last 3-4 months.The good news is that after finishing I feel great,I have that post run mental and physical relaxation that you feel after many runs like my body telling me even though it was tough you needed it to get back to being race ready.Obviously I need to keep it up but today was a good first run to get ready for race season in a couple if months.I usually feel like I can knock out a half marathon any time,if I would have had to do one tonight that would have been an issue,I would have finished but it wouldn't have been pretty.


----------



## cavepig

CherieFran said:


> My training is...not great at the moment. About 2.5 weeks ago my hip starting hurting. First I cut way back on effort and mileage, but that didn't seem to help. I'm now on day 8 of no running and I still don't feel like I've improved at all. After about 5 minutes of running, it stops hurting, but then it hurts afterwards, so I'm trying to be smart and not run through it. Getting so frustrated! I hadn't needed a sports medicine doctor in about 5 years, but I'm thinking I'm going to need to find one. I was just wrapping up 2 months of lower mileage "off season" running so no idea what set it off. I am just about to start my training plan for a September half marathon that I am/was hoping to PR before moving on to Dopey training, so this timing stinks.


Oh no, I feel you on hip pain. What area hurts?  Mine is on the outside (bursitis), it's tender to the touch (no burning like when my sciatica acts up) & hurt off & on running/walking/getting up from sitting, but luckily after avoiding hills, doing run/walk & not sleeping on that side ever, mine improves (I'm just dumb and overdo hills or sleep bad after it's better and it flares up, oops).   I hope you get your pain figured out and what can help it, even if it means a trip to a doctor.


----------



## Dis5150

Eeyores#1Fan said:


> Hope you feel better soon   Our crew is staying at Saratoga too so I'm sure between there and Disney Springs that's where we'll eat a lot.  5 of us are doing the 10K (me with Team up with Autism Speaks) then 2 of us (including me) and 2 new ppl are doing the half and then 1 of the 5 and a new person will do the full so figured dinner two nights would be safe enough.  I'm not officially doing a challenge but this will be my first 10K and half at Disney.  Really wish they would consider those two a challenge at this race as well but I have goals to do every Disney race so it's all good.



Thank you! I do feel better! This will be our first stay at Saratoga. We have been strictly value (Sports) when we stay on property, otherwise we usually stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. But for races we prefer on property. We (DD26 and I) are super excited to try out SS! I rented points and we have a studio. We took busses there a couple times in February (Princess) and walked to Disney Springs and really enjoyed the vibe of the resort and love the short walk to DS from there. Plus she and I love Disney Springs and want to try some of the new quick service places. 

Isn't it hard to make plans for so many people? When we do our family vacations, I just tell everyone what we are doing and make the plans I want! There are usually 6 of us, DH and I and our 4 grown kids and if I tried to cater to everyone it would be a nightmare! So we usually just go with a couple of ADRs and wing the rest.

Good luck in your races! I have only done the half at W&D and Princess and the full marathon once (last year) so have never tried a 5k or 10k at Disney yet. But I hear they are great fun!


----------



## marn913

Happy you are feeling better, Dis5150.   I am having issues with plantar fasciitis and it has really been difficult the past few weeks.   Not worried about Dopey, but I am registered for the Disnayland half this September to get my coast to coast and I am concerned that it may not be pretty.   This is my first experience with PF, and it is really discouraging.   I was running close to PR times and felt so strong earlier this year after Dopey/Grumpy 2017 (my marathon was 2 min off from my PR and I was not even going for speed or a PR that day, just enjoyed every aspect of the course).  Just needed to vent.   Making an appointment to get my foot checked out by a podiatrist soon.


----------



## ZellyB

marn913 said:


> Happy you are feeling better, Dis5150.   I am having issues with plantar fasciitis and it has really been difficult the past few weeks.   Not worried about Dopey, but I am registered for the Disnayland half this September to get my coast to coast and I am concerned that it may not be pretty.   This is my first experience with PF, and it is really discouraging.   I was running close to PR times and felt so strong earlier this year after Dopey/Grumpy 2017 (my marathon was 2 min off from my PR and I was not even going for speed or a PR that day, just enjoyed every aspect of the course).  Just needed to vent.   Making an appointment to get my foot checked out by a podiatrist soon.



I had a major PF problem earlier this year.  It was not fun.  I was able to keep running through it fortunately, but I invested in inserts on my flat shoes and gave up my beloved cheap Old Navy flip flops.  I also wore a Strassburg sock at night (or as I liked to call my night torture sock) and did morning stretches of my foot before getting out of bed.  Lastly, I had a few massages done and had her really work on my foot and used one of those foot massagers at night when watching TV.  Not sure if one of those was the magic bullet or a combination of all of it, but it did finally get better.


----------



## dburg30

marn913 said:


> Happy you are feeling better, Dis5150.   I am having issues with plantar fasciitis and it has really been difficult the past few weeks.   Not worried about Dopey, but I am registered for the Disnayland half this September to get my coast to coast and I am concerned that it may not be pretty.   This is my first experience with PF, and it is really discouraging.   I was running close to PR times and felt so strong earlier this year after Dopey/Grumpy 2017 (my marathon was 2 min off from my PR and I was not even going for speed or a PR that day, just enjoyed every aspect of the course).  Just needed to vent.   Making an appointment to get my foot checked out by a podiatrist soon.





ZellyB said:


> I had a major PF problem earlier this year.  It was not fun.  I was able to keep running through it fortunately, but I invested in inserts on my flat shoes and gave up my beloved cheap Old Navy flip flops.  I also wore a Strassburg sock at night (or as I liked to call my night torture sock) and did morning stretches of my foot before getting out of bed.  Lastly, I had a few massages done and had her really work on my foot and used one of those foot massagers at night when watching TV.  Not sure if one of those was the magic bullet or a combination of all of it, but it did finally get better.



I went too long last year without getting my PF taken care of.   I've never been in that much pain before foot wise.   Pretty much what ZellyB said, all of that stuff and it got better.   But wow, PF does suck.


----------



## cavepig

marn913 said:


> Happy you are feeling better, Dis5150.   I am having issues with plantar fasciitis and it has really been difficult the past few weeks.   Not worried about Dopey, but I am registered for the Disnayland half this September to get my coast to coast and I am concerned that it may not be pretty.   This is my first experience with PF, and it is really discouraging.   I was running close to PR times and felt so strong earlier this year after Dopey/Grumpy 2017 (my marathon was 2 min off from my PR and I was not even going for speed or a PR that day, just enjoyed every aspect of the course).  Just needed to vent.   Making an appointment to get my foot checked out by a podiatrist soon.


I dealt with PF too (It's crazy how many people end up with it) and like @ZellyB did, used a massager, that really is what seemed to help mine, like deep massaging. Mine flares up if I run in the rain or I vacuumed our pool so stood on the heard floor for 45min, dumb as I didn't think, so vacuuming now will be in crocs.  Good Luck, hope you can get it under control too!


----------



## Eeyores#1Fan

Dis5150 said:


> Thank you! I do feel better! This will be our first stay at Saratoga. We have been strictly value (Sports) when we stay on property, otherwise we usually stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. But for races we prefer on property. We (DD26 and I) are super excited to try out SS! I rented points and we have a studio. We took busses there a couple times in February (Princess) and walked to Disney Springs and really enjoyed the vibe of the resort and love the short walk to DS from there. Plus she and I love Disney Springs and want to try some of the new quick service places.
> 
> Isn't it hard to make plans for so many people? When we do our family vacations, I just tell everyone what we are doing and make the plans I want! There are usually 6 of us, DH and I and our 4 grown kids and if I tried to cater to everyone it would be a nightmare! So we usually just go with a couple of ADRs and wing the rest.
> 
> Good luck in your races! I have only done the half at W&D and Princess and the full marathon once (last year) so have never tried a 5k or 10k at Disney yet. But I hear they are great fun!



YAY!  So glad you are feeling better.  You will love SS.  We stayed there last Nov and Jan and love being able to walk over to Disney Springs.  This years F&W will be my first half since Jan was suppose to be my first but it was canceled due to the rain   Felt I had to get a half in before I attempt my own little challenge


----------



## Keels

Aaaaaaaand ... my other BFF just booked a surprise trip for her family to all come during Marathon Weekend! She ran her first Marathon with me, @mbwhitti and @FFigawi this year - so now she's back for at least Goofy, unless she can track down a Dopey registration.

So exciting!


----------



## mrsg00fy

marn913 said:


> Happy you are feeling better, Dis5150.   I am having issues with plantar fasciitis and it has really been difficult the past few weeks.   Not worried about Dopey, but I am registered for the Disnayland half this September to get my coast to coast and I am concerned that it may not be pretty.   This is my first experience with PF, and it is really discouraging.   I was running close to PR times and felt so strong earlier this year after Dopey/Grumpy 2017 (my marathon was 2 min off from my PR and I was not even going for speed or a PR that day, just enjoyed every aspect of the course).  Just needed to vent.   Making an appointment to get my foot checked out by a podiatrist soon.



Plantar fasciitis is no fun. I can echo what @ZellyB has already said above. A combo of all those things will help. The two things that I do now to keep it at bay are to massage the feet a bit before I get out of bed in the morning. The other is to have inserts in every pair of running shoes. I wear running shoes all of the time except for when I go to the office and even then I wear the sneakers to get there and change into work shoes at my desk. Even just walking around the house I wear the supportive running shoes.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

After dragging my feet for months, I've finally made it official and registered for the marathon (yay for Dark Side discount!). It'll be my second; my first was part of Dopey last year and I wanted to experience a marathon on its own. And we snagged ADR for 'Ohana Sunday night, so it looks like quite the DIS crowd will be there at various points.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Mimsy Borogove said:


> After dragging my feet for months, I've finally made it official and registered for the marathon (yay for Dark Side discount!). It'll be my second; my first was part of Dopey last year and I wanted to experience a marathon on its own. And we snagged ADR for 'Ohana Sunday night, so it looks like quite the DIS crowd will be there at various points.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

DopeyBadger said:


> View attachment 253122


https://tenor.com/pomw.gif

Edit: ugh. Stupid phone...


----------



## lhermiston

2019 question...is everyone anticipating marathon weekend will be a week later so it's not so close to NYE?


----------



## PCFriar80

lhermiston said:


> 2019 question...is everyone anticipating marathon weekend will be a *week later* so it's not so close to NYE?



Yes.  That's the way it was in 2013 when New Year's Day was on a Tuesday.  I also back into marathon weekend which has traditionally been the weekend before the MLK holiday weekend, which falls on Monday 1/21 in 2019.  So mark your calendars.....  Marathon weekend 2019 will begin on Wednesday, 1/9 and end on Sunday, 1/13!


----------



## Keels

Mimsy Borogove said:


> After dragging my feet for months, I've finally made it official and registered for the marathon (yay for Dark Side discount!). It'll be my second; my first was part of Dopey last year and I wanted to experience a marathon on its own. And we snagged ADR for 'Ohana Sunday night, so it looks like quite the DIS crowd will be there at various points.



Yay! It's my turn to bring you beer from Texas!!!


----------



## lhermiston

PCFriar80 said:


> Yes.  That's the way it was in 2013 when New Year's Day was on a Tuesday.  I also back into marathon weekend which has traditionally been the weekend before the MLK holiday weekend, which falls on Monday 1/21 in 2019.  So mark your calendars.....  Marathon weekend 2019 will begin on Wednesday, 1/9 and end on Sunday, 1/13!



That's what I figured. I'm glad it's a week later. Crowds ought to be a little lighter.


----------



## lhermiston

I'm not seeing @rteetz around this morning, so I'm going to make my triumphant return to Sundays are for Disney today.

Good morning, runDisney All-Stars! I hope you're all managing the heat and staying injury-free. The heat is kicking my butt these days.

Anyway, in honor of being at about the 6-month mark until marathon weekend and folks lining up ADRs and whatnot, I'm going to bring back a favorite Sundays topic from last year:

What do you love about Walt Disney World? Let's keep listing things until next Sunday and see how many we get. Try not to repeat and try to be specific, i.e. instead of "Mama Melrose" try "the penne with vodka sauce at Mama Melrose." Also, by the power vested in me by the House of the House, I declare that @Keels can only list alcoholic beverages found at WDW. I challenge you to name 25!

Here we go:

1. The Haunted Mansion


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I'm not seeing @rteetz around this morning, so I'm going to make my triumphant return to Sundays are for Disney today.
> 
> Good morning, runDisney All-Stars! I hope you're all managing the heat and staying injury-free. The heat is kicking my butt these days.
> 
> Anyway, in honor of being at about the 6-month mark until marathon weekend and folks lining up ADRs and whatnot, I'm going to bring back a favorite Sundays topic from last year:
> 
> What do you love about Walt Disney World? Let's keep listing things until next Sunday and see how many we get. Try not to repeat and try to be specific, i.e. instead of "Mama Melrose" try "the penne with vodka sauce at Mama Melrose." Also, by the power vested in me by the House of the House, I declare that @Keels can only list alcoholic beverages found at WDW. I challenge you to name 25!
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> 1. The Haunted Mansion


I completely forgot! There were only 500 announcements yesterday to keep me busy. 

I promise I'll be back in regular form next week.

2. Big Thunder Mountain Railroad


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I completely forgot! There were only 500 announcements yesterday to keep me busy.
> 
> I promise I'll be back in regular form next week.
> 
> 2. Big Thunder Mountain Railroad



I'm happy to reclaim my spot if you're too busy. 

3. Honey coriander wings at Ohana.


----------



## Keels

4. Hippopotto-Mai Tai at Trader Sam's (TWO SHOTS OF RUM!)
5. Tiki-Tiki-Tiki-Tiki-Tiki Rum at Trader Sam's
6. Dole Whip with Rum during Food & Wine Festival at Epcot
7. Tipsy Ducks in Love at the China Pavilion at Epcot
8. Grey Goose Slush at the France Pavilion at Epcot
9. Sparkling Sangria at Spice Road Table at Epcot
10. Grapefruit Cake Martini at Hollywood Brown Derby Lounge at MGM Studios
11. Margarita Flight at Hollywood Brown Derby Lounge at MGM Studios
12. San Angel Inn Margarita (RIP - NEVER FORGET) at Cava de Tequila in Mexico at Epcot 
13. Avocado Margarita at Cava de Tequila in Mexico at Epcot
14. Horchata Margarita at Cava de Tequila in Mexico at Epcot
15. Fairytale Cuvee at Be Our Guest in the Magic Kingdom
16. POG Juice Mimosa at Boma at Animal Kingdom Lodge
17. Watermelon Mimosa at Dawa Bar at Animal Kingdom
18. Tikiti Punch at Dawa Bar at Animal Kingdom
19. Himilayan Ghost at Thirsty River Bar at Animal Kingdom
20. Snow Leopard Salvation at Tiffins at Animal Kingdom
21. Dad's Electric Lemonade at Tune-In Lounge at MGM Studios
22. Cucumber Cooler at The Shine Bar at Disney Springs
23. Sunset Margarita at Dockside Margaritas at Disney Springs
24. Cool-Headed Monkey at Jock Lindsay's Hangar Bar at Disney Springs
25. Sake Sangria at Morimoto Asia at Disney Springs
26. Morimotini at Morimoto Asia at Disney Springs
27. Black Cherry Lemonade at Hurricane Hannah's at Beach Club Resort
28. Dreamwalker Sangria at Satul'i Canteen in Pandora at Animal Kingdom
29. Kiwi Kimono at Yak & Yeti Restaurant at Animal Kingdom

Did I win??


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I'm happy to reclaim my spot if you're too busy.
> 
> 3. Honey coriander wings at Ohana.


I can't see it being this busy until the next D23.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> 3. Hippopotto-Mai Tai at Trader Sam's (TWO SHOTS OF RUM!)
> 4. Tiki-Tiki-Tiki-Tiki-Tiki Rum at Trader Sam's
> 5. Dole Whip with Rum during Food & Wine Festival at Epcot
> 6. Tipsy Ducks in Love at the China Pavilion at Epcot
> 7. Grey Goose Slush at the France Pavilion at Epcot
> 8. Sparkling Sangria at Spice Road Table at Epcot
> 9. Grapefruit Cake Martini at Hollywood Brown Derby Lounge at MGM Studios
> 10. Margarita Flight at Hollywood Brown Derby Lounge at MGM Studios
> 11. San Angel Inn Margarita (RIP - NEVER FORGET) at Cava de Tequila in Mexico at Epcot
> 12. Avocado Margarita at Cava de Tequila in Mexico at Epcot
> 13. Horchata Margarita at Cava de Tequila in Mexico at Epcot
> 14. Fairytale Cuvee at Be Our Guest in the Magic Kingdom
> 15. POG Juice Mimosa at Boma at Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 16. Watermelon Mimosa at Dawa Bar at Animal Kingdom
> 17. Tikiti Punch at Dawa Bar at Animal Kingdom
> 18. Himilayan Ghost at Thirsty River Bar at Animal Kingdom
> 19. Snow Leopard Salvation at Tiffins at Animal Kingdom
> 20. Dad's Electric Lemonade at Tune-In Lounge at MGM Studios
> 21. Cucumber Cooler at The Shine Bar at Disney Springs
> 22. Sunset Margarita at Dockside Margaritas at Disney Springs
> 23. Cool-Headed Monkey at Jock Lindsay's Hangar Bar at Disney Springs
> 24. Sake Sangria at Morimoto Asia at Disney Springs
> 25. Morimotini at Morimoto Asia at Disney Springs
> 26. Black Cherry Lemonade at Hurricane Hannah's at Beach Club Resort
> 27. Dreamwalker Sangria at Satul'i Canteen in Pandora at Animal Kingdom
> 28. Kiwi Kimono at Yak & Yeti Restaurant at Animal Kingdom
> 
> Did I win??


----------



## Keels

Also, I skipped all beers and most wine except for the bubbles at Be Our Guest in an effort to not make my list TOO easy.


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> 4. Hippopotto-Mai Tai at Trader Sam's (TWO SHOTS OF RUM!)
> 5. Tiki-Tiki-Tiki-Tiki-Tiki Rum at Trader Sam's
> 6. Dole Whip with Rum during Food & Wine Festival at Epcot
> 7. Tipsy Ducks in Love at the China Pavilion at Epcot
> 8. Grey Goose Slush at the France Pavilion at Epcot
> 9. Sparkling Sangria at Spice Road Table at Epcot
> 10. Grapefruit Cake Martini at Hollywood Brown Derby Lounge at MGM Studios
> 11. Margarita Flight at Hollywood Brown Derby Lounge at MGM Studios
> 12. San Angel Inn Margarita (RIP - NEVER FORGET) at Cava de Tequila in Mexico at Epcot
> 13. Avocado Margarita at Cava de Tequila in Mexico at Epcot
> 14. Horchata Margarita at Cava de Tequila in Mexico at Epcot
> 15. Fairytale Cuvee at Be Our Guest in the Magic Kingdom
> 16. POG Juice Mimosa at Boma at Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 17. Watermelon Mimosa at Dawa Bar at Animal Kingdom
> 18. Tikiti Punch at Dawa Bar at Animal Kingdom
> 19. Himilayan Ghost at Thirsty River Bar at Animal Kingdom
> 20. Snow Leopard Salvation at Tiffins at Animal Kingdom
> 21. Dad's Electric Lemonade at Tune-In Lounge at MGM Studios
> 22. Cucumber Cooler at The Shine Bar at Disney Springs
> 23. Sunset Margarita at Dockside Margaritas at Disney Springs
> 24. Cool-Headed Monkey at Jock Lindsay's Hangar Bar at Disney Springs
> 25. Sake Sangria at Morimoto Asia at Disney Springs
> 26. Morimotini at Morimoto Asia at Disney Springs
> 27. Black Cherry Lemonade at Hurricane Hannah's at Beach Club Resort
> 28. Dreamwalker Sangria at Satul'i Canteen in Pandora at Animal Kingdom
> 29. Kiwi Kimono at Yak & Yeti Restaurant at Animal Kingdom
> 
> Did I win??



Ha. Yes. Next time I'll make ya go for 50.


----------



## Sailormoon2

30. Naan Bread Service with ALL the dips at Sanaa.


----------



## Simba's Girl

31. A good-old fashioned Mickey Ice Cream Bar


----------



## PCFriar80

32. Walking to Epcot from the Beach Club Villas.


----------



## lhermiston

33. Illuminations


----------



## Dis_Yoda

34. Stitch wake up call (rip) 
35. BB8 in Star Tours
36. Culinary adventures in signature dining special food and wine events
37. Moonshine from Shine Bar


----------



## ZellyB

38. People mover ( which thankfully appears safe even with the Tron announcement)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

39.  Sunset Point at Polynesian (RIP)
40. Omasake at California Grill


----------



## FelisLachesis

41 The fish and chips at Rose and Crown
41b (following @Keels) the beer list at R&C, also


----------



## FelisLachesis

Dis_Yoda said:


> 39.  Sunset Point at Polynesian (RIP)
> 40. Omasake at California Grill



Omakase. Yours sounds like a bad drink only @Keels would like? (I'm joking!)


----------



## mawatcha

42. Pineapple macadamia pancakes at Kona cafe.
43. Peter Pan's Flight.
44. Mini Mickey Mouse shampoo bottles.


----------



## ZellyB

45.  Pretzel rolls at Biergarten


----------



## MissLiss279

46. Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake from Liberty Tree Tavern


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FelisLachesis said:


> Omakase. Yours sounds like a bad drink only @Keels would like? (I'm joking!)



It's a 12 course meal at the sushi bar


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> It's a 12 course meal at the sushi bar



AKA HEAVEN LET'S GO THERE RIGHT NOW.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Dis_Yoda said:


> It's a 12 course meal at the sushi bar



No, you flipped two letters 

Yes, I'm being pedantic.

Chef Morimoto actually got on me 10 years ago at his restaurant in Philadelphia when I said it wrong...


----------



## Barca33Runner

47. Palmier from les Halles


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FelisLachesis said:


> No, you flipped two letters
> 
> Yes, I'm being pedantic.
> 
> Chef Morimoto actually got on me 10 years ago at his restaurant in Philadelphia when I said it wrong...


I'm an engineer - spelling is not my jam


----------



## SunDial

DopeyBadger said:


> I think I realized why I'm so busy all the time!  I've written 21 custom training plans since June 1st.  Seems like there are quite of few in this thread.





DopeyBadger said:


> Woot Woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Anytime!  Technically, the next request will be #25 as there are already 3 in the queue yet to be written.




Lets toss out there something different.  Do you do any Triathlon plans?  Have a half IM October 29 and then right into Dopey.   Doing crazy things as I get older.   58 now and I want to do a full IM for my 60th birthday.


----------



## rteetz

48. Yeehaw Bob


----------



## sourire

49. The mosaics in the castle


----------



## Eeyores#1Fan

50. Fantasmic!!!!


----------



## mrsg00fy

51. Cinnamon puffed French toast at the Crystal Palace.


----------



## DopeyBadger

SunDial said:


> Lets toss out there something different.  Do you do any Triathlon plans?  Have a half IM October 29 and then right into Dopey.   Doing crazy things as I get older.   58 now and I want to do a full IM for my 60th birthday.



Sorry, I wouldn't be any help with a triathlon plan.  There are definitely others on here (@CheapRunnerMike, @FFigawi, and @Keels come to mind) that could offer some guidance.  I could certainly help you post triathlon for Dopey though if you're still interested at that time.


----------



## Keels

@SunDial -- I do my plan through TrainerRoad, but I've got a more advanced plan I put together I can send you that has a late October 70.3, as well as Dopey. It's pretty running intensive before and after the 70.3 because I have two Challenges and a Ragnar sandwiching the 70.3, and is already maxed out on swim distance because I prefer the swim workouts to be long, but at least it will give you an idea!

@FFigawi and @CheapRunnerMike both helped me refine it a bit, so I'm sure they'd be happy to offer input.


----------



## StarGirl11

52. Mile Marker Zero desert at Olivia's.

AKA Probably one of my favorite desserts on property. And one of the few sugar-free treats I genuinely like.

Logged my first 8 miler in months today. Starting the ramp up for Chicago. Trying to finally break into the 5:30-6 hr marathon category. Which I'm more than capable of (heck I could go faster but I'm just trying to get into that category at this point) I just don't always have the best marathon luck.


----------



## lhermiston

53. Splash Mountain!



StarGirl11 said:


> 52. Mile Marker Zero desert at Olivia's.
> 
> AKA Probably one of my favorite desserts on property. And one of the few sugar-free treats I genuinely like.
> 
> Logged my first 8 miler in months today. Starting the ramp up for Chicago. Trying to finally break into the 5:30-6 hr marathon category. Which I'm more than capable of (heck I could go faster but I'm just trying to get into that category at this point) I just don't always have the best marathon luck.



Did 8 miles myself this morning and it was a STRUGGLE. Late Saturday combined doing DATW training along with heat and humidity today made for a real drag of a run.


----------



## michigandergirl

54. Rockin Rollercoaster
55. Ample Hills Creamery
56. Ostriches running along side the jeep during Kilomanjaro Safaris


----------



## whaler8

57. Graveyard scene room inside Haunted Mansion


----------



## ZellyB

58.  Wine pairing at Victoria & Alberts. Planning to experience this again in January.


----------



## Barca33Runner

59. Running around World Showcase on the way to the finish of any Disney race
60. Jasmina Salad at Restaurant Marrakesh
61. Always finding new things to experience and get excited about


----------



## FelisLachesis

62 The path at Port Orleans between Riverside and French Quarter along the Sassagoula River.  It's, by far, one of the best little walks anywhere.  Not just at WDW, I mean anywhere.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Dis_Yoda said:


> I'm an engineer - spelling is not my jam



I'm a mathematician with statistical tendencies.  I can't spell, either


----------



## FelisLachesis

There's going to be a new "Minnie Van" service at WDW later this month.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...hicles-transportation-system-at-disney-world/

I wonder if they'll be open at 4:30 AM on 10k morning


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> There's going to be a new "Minnie Van" service at WDW later this month.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...hicles-transportation-system-at-disney-world/
> 
> I wonder if they'll be open at 4:30 AM on 10k morning


Basically Disney Uber. Pricing is said to be a little higher than Uber though.


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> Basically Disney Uber. Pricing is said to be a little higher than Uber though.



Paying more for the Minnie aspect? In that case, I'll keep with Uber for when I'm running behind.


----------



## MuttMama

Can't believe *Splash Mountain* hasn't been said. It's a must to get the photo (unless it's closed for refurbishment like our last trip ). Also, the boat from TTC to Magic Kingdom, love coming around the bend to see MK in all it's glory!


----------



## lhermiston

MuttMama said:


> Can't believe *Splash Mountain* hasn't been said. It's a must to get the photo (unless it's closed for refurbishment like our last trip ). Also, the boat from TTC to Magic Kingdom, love coming around the bend to see MK in all it's glory!





lhermiston said:


> 53. Splash Mountain!
> 
> 
> 
> Did 8 miles myself this morning and it was a STRUGGLE. Late Saturday combined doing DATW training along with heat and humidity today made for a real drag of a run.



I'm way ahead of you!


----------



## Barca33Runner

63. The moment when you're in the stand-by line and finally get past the FP+ checkpoint and are only a few minutes from experiencing the attraction for which you've been waiting.

I've got a lot more, but I'm trying to pace myself. Love reading through the things everyone enjoys about WDW.


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> Did I win??


As an expert delicious drink drinker, what is your feeling on the Lapu Lapu?


----------



## jmasgat

64.  The huge smile that I always get when the coaster starts to go backwards on Expedition Everest.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> @SunDial -- I do my plan through TrainerRoad, but I've got a more advanced plan I put together I can send you that has a late October 70.3, as well as Dopey. It's pretty running intensive before and after the 70.3 because I have two Challenges and a Ragnar sandwiching the 70.3, and is already maxed out on swim distance because I prefer the swim workouts to be long, but at least it will give you an idea!
> 
> @FFigawi and @CheapRunnerMike both helped me refine it a bit, so I'm sure they'd be happy to offer input.



Of course I'll be happy to help!


----------



## Chaitali

65. Getting to meet Winnie the Pooh!


----------



## Pluto0809

66. The Triple Chocolate Cupcake at Be Our Guest
67.  Getting to see Big Al at the Country Bear Jamboree


----------



## lahobbs4

68. "... walking' right down the middle of Main Street USA..." Lordy. That just makes me SO giddy.


----------



## Sailormoon2

FelisLachesis said:


> I wonder if they'll be open at 4:30 AM on 10k morning


That would be pretty sweet...I wonder if this will be offered. Sleeping in a little later would definitely not be a hardship.


----------



## ZellyB

69.  Playing with the shadows in the Peter Pan queue


----------



## Princess KP

70. Dumbo! One of our first rides every visit. My kids (DS 21 and DD 18) used to say "mom, we are the only ones here without little children" but I don't care!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Anyone else planning on heading to Hoop De Do on Sunday after the marathon? There are Via Napoli on Monday night (post race) are a huge tradition for our group.


----------



## dzak1717

71. 999,999 on Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin
72. The Cafe Sandwich at GF Resort


----------



## drummerwife

LSUfan4444 said:


> Anyone else planning on heading to Hoop De Do on Sunday after the marathon? There are Via Napoli on Monday night (post race) are a huge tradition for our group.


We are! DH and I have a reservation for the 8:00 show on Sunday night.


----------



## drummerwife

73. Tower of Terror
74. Sitting on a bench anywhere and people watching


----------



## michigandergirl

75. DH & I getting all competitive with each other on Toy Story Mania.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

76. "A salute to all nations, but mostly America" Muppets 3D is a family favorite!


----------



## lhermiston

77. The Kiss Goodnight


----------



## hotblooded

78. Vegan Mickey waffles, and chefs willing to work with dietary preferences. If only every vacation destination were so easy!


----------



## FFigawi

hotblooded said:


> 78. Vegan Mickey waffles, and chefs willing to work with dietary preferences. If only every vacation destination were so easy!



79. Along the same lines, the vegan tasting menu at Victoria & Albert's is one of my wife's favorites.


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> 79. Along the same lines, the vegan tasting menu at Victoria & Albert's is one of my wife's favorites.



Is it weird that vegans taste like chicken?


----------



## hotblooded

camaker said:


> Is it weird that vegans taste like chicken?


I've never had any complaints.


----------



## Keels

Anisum said:


> As an expert delicious drink drinker, what is your feeling on the Lapu Lapu?



I'm #TeamBackscratcher ... but a Lapu Lapu is good if Tambu Lounge isn't busy. If it is, it just takes WAY TOO LONG to get a Lapu Lapu and it's really cumbersome to carry around if you don't have a place to set it down to drink it.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

80. eating a duo mousse cake from Les Halles Boulangerie while people watching outside.


----------



## Popskullmess

I'm thinking about adding the Runner's Bundle to my registration, but I'm trying to verify that the included mileage magnet is a car magnet and not a tiny refrigerator magnet. Can anyone help clarify this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Barca33Runner

81. Setting ADRs and FastPass in advance, analyzing them, changing them, changing them again, etc. all in anticipation of WDW.
82. Eeyore
83. Sharing a character apple as a group every night for dessert (or snack/second dessert). We pretty much follow a hobbit-like meal schedule at Disney.


----------



## rteetz

84. Riding Flight of Passage
85. Homecomin' fried chicken


----------



## FelisLachesis

Barca33Runner said:


> 83. Sharing a character apple as a group every night for dessert (or snack/second dessert). We pretty much follow a hobbit-like meal schedule at Disney.




Breakfast - 7am
Second breakfast - 9 am
Elevenses - 11 am
Lunch - 1 pm
Afternoon tea - 3pm
Dinner - 6 pm
Supper - 9 pm


----------



## cavepig

Popskullmess said:


> I'm thinking about adding the Runner's Bundle to my registration, but I'm trying to verify that the included mileage magnet is a car magnet and not a tiny refrigerator magnet. Can anyone help clarify this? Thanks in advance!


I would assume it's a car magnet based on it's usually car magnets they sell for each race & challenge, so not tiny.


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> I'm #TeamBackscratcher ... but a Lapu Lapu is good if Tambu Lounge isn't busy. If it is, it just takes WAY TOO LONG to get a Lapu Lapu and it's really cumbersome to carry around if you don't have a place to set it down to drink it.


Good to know. I've never had one but since I'm going to Ohana I would have to try. Then again I will have just finished the marathon so I probably deserve to try a Backscratcher as well.


----------



## MissLiss279

86. That Guy!! (Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor)


----------



## lhermiston

87. The Castle at night


----------



## Dis5150

88. Italian Margarita from Italy in Epcot when it is 9000 degrees.
89. No Way Jose from Beaches & Cream.


----------



## ZellyB

90.  Meeting Mickey with my marathon medal


----------



## drummerwife

91. Flag Retreat at MK. DH is retired Army and we love to see a vet be recognized for their service.


----------



## Simba's Girl

92. Conservation Station in AK. 
93. Elephants on the Kilimanjaro Safari, especially the baby elephants


----------



## GollyGadget

94. Fighting back tears as I'm overwhelmed by happiness walking down Main Street.


----------



## michigandergirl

95. Giant beers at Biergarten 
96. Christmas decorations, especially the castle


----------



## Dis_Yoda

97. Unlimited Mimosas on Parisian Afternoons (F&W Event)


----------



## FelisLachesis

michigandergirl said:


> 96. Christmas decorations, especially the castle



Most of them will still be up when we get there, right?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FelisLachesis said:


> Most of them will still be up when we get there, right?



They will be at the beginning stages of removal for this weekend.


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> They will be at the beginning stages of removal for this weekend.


Yep each park and resort are on schedules for removals and we should find out those schedules when we are close to that time frame.


----------



## UNCBear24

98. Spaceship Earth at night.


----------



## cburnett11

99.  Nutella Waffle


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> They will be at the beginning stages of removal for this weekend.



I know Beach Club decorations came down Thursday night this year ... the 18-wheeler to take the decorations to storage blocked my friend's DME from arriving!


----------



## dta87

100.  Running down Mainstreet before the sun has fully risen and seeing the Castle all lit up


----------



## PCFriar80

101.  Dalmatians.  [Sorry, I couldn't resist that one - the dog made me do it!]


----------



## lhermiston

PCFriar80 said:


> 101.  Dalmatians.  [Sorry, I couldn't resist that one - the dog made me do it!]



It's official: this thread has gone to the dogs.


----------



## StarGirl11

102. The Long Kiss Goodnight



cburnett11 said:


> 99.  Nutella Waffle



I'm not sure how I missed this being a thing. Need to make sure I have one when I'm back in January.


----------



## FelisLachesis

PCFriar80 said:


> 101.  Dalmatians.  [Sorry, I couldn't resist that one - the dog made me do it!]



You win!


----------



## Popskullmess

cavepig said:


> I would assume it's a car magnet based on it's usually car magnets they sell for each race & challenge, so not tiny.



Thank you!


----------



## MuttMama

lhermiston said:


> I'm way ahead of you!


I clearly missed something somewhere - lol

I'm a newbie and still getting used to navigating the boards...


----------



## CherieFran

102. Fog over the Sassagoula River at Port Orleans when we're on our way to rope drop a park in the morning



ZellyB said:


> Oh no!  Sorry to hear you are fighting some pain, but good for you on being smart and taking some time off.  I hope you can determine the problem and get back to training soon.





Keels said:


> Ugh - I feel your pain ... literally! I had a serious hip injury last year that I tried to train through and ended up resulting in a Grade II hip sprain. Downtime wasn't TOO terrible ... I had a stress fracture in my opposite ankle that I was also dealing with at the same time, so I was off my feet and then on non/low-impact activity for almost six weeks before I was cleared to run and other things again.
> 
> I was able to keep up aerobic endurance by using the recumbent bike at the gym until I was fully cleared, and even to this day I still do my PT-prescribed stretches with my resistance band before and after any kind of training.
> 
> How does the pain feel? Like in the joint or could it be outside like Bursitis? Anyway, if your gut is telling you to take a visit to the sports medicine doctor, it's probably best to listen.





cavepig said:


> Oh no, I feel you on hip pain. What area hurts?  Mine is on the outside (bursitis), it's tender to the touch (no burning like when my sciatica acts up) & hurt off & on running/walking/getting up from sitting, but luckily after avoiding hills, doing run/walk & not sleeping on that side ever, mine improves (I'm just dumb and overdo hills or sleep bad after it's better and it flares up, oops).   I hope you get your pain figured out and what can help it, even if it means a trip to a doctor.



Thanks, gang! Injuries stink! I have an appointment next week with a sports medicine doctor who's specialty is hips, so hopefully he can figure out what's up. My PCP didn't think it was bursitis, maybe labrum, but she didn't really know. The pain feels like it is in the joint, not on the outside. It doesn't hurt to touch but hurts when I walk. The pain isn't terrible (I'd give it a 4), but it's been consistent without any real improvement for the last 3.5 weeks. Trying to be patient until my appointment but feeling like if it's not getting better by skipping the running, maybe I should just run. Rationally I know that's probably not the best idea. I feel like I just need a plan for what I can do for exercise right now if it's not running. Has anyone ever tried water running?


----------



## Barca33Runner

103. Riding Little Mermaid with my niece and getting a running commentary about all the cool and funny things that are coming up.


----------



## ZellyB

104.  Philharmagic - especially on a hot day.


----------



## michigandergirl

FelisLachesis said:


> Most of them will still be up when we get there, right?



In 2016, I remember the castle still had lights on it for the marathon.


----------



## rteetz

105. The Tree of Life paths
106. Night Blossom at Pongu Pongu


----------



## lhermiston

107. Columbia Harbour House!


----------



## Keels

108. Michelangelo painting the Sistine Chapel during Spaceship Earth


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> 108. Michelangelo painting the Sistine Chapel during Spaceship Earth



Is that a drink, too? What's in it?


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> Is that a drink, too? What's in it?



It's so inspiring! Aged like you WOULDN'T BELIEVE. A little foamy, to be honest. Kinda salty - maybe that's sweat? But the one thing I'm certain of ... it's divine.


----------



## IamTrike

109.  Getting a large pizza from Via Napoli.
110.  Building a small mountain out of Shrimp carcasses at O'hana
111.  Hearing the Electric Water Pagent Synth music.


----------



## IamTrike

112. The fireworks before your corral starts at the Marathon.
113. Diving in the Living Seas. 
114.  Eating in Pinnochio's and waving at the people on small world. 
115.  The upstairs bathroom at Columbia Harbor House.


----------



## IamTrike

116.  The Phoenicians .. I'm thankful for them


----------



## Keels

IamTrike said:


> 116.  The Phoenicians .. I'm thankful for them



I see what you did there ...

AND I LIKE IT.


----------



## GollyGadget

117. Insisting I have no idea why someone would buy such overpriced souvenirs then 5 minutes later falling in love with something that I absolutely must have.


We finally booked plane tickets last night and suddenly it seems so real.


----------



## Barca33Runner

GollyGadget said:


> 117. Insisting I have no idea why someone would buy such overpriced souvenirs then 5 minutes later falling in love with something that I absolutely must have.



This has never happened to me. Nope, not at all. Never. I have no frame of reference for such an occurrence.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

118. Drunk purchasing expensive art work.


----------



## IamTrike

Dis_Yoda said:


> 118. Drunk purchasing expensive art work.



How do your drunk art preferences compare to your sober preferences?

119.   The real bathroom right of the marathon course in Animal Kingdom. 
120.   Stacey
121.   WDW Today on tv  (I'm listening to the APP right now)
122.   The press pot in Kona Cafe


----------



## ZellyB

123. Memento Mori


----------



## Simba's Girl

Dis_Yoda said:


> 118. Drunk purchasing expensive art work.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

IamTrike said:


> How do your drunk art preferences compare to your sober preferences?



Its always things I like when I'm sober but wouldn't purchase as do I really need another $400 to $600 painting?  When drunk, I just say "go for it"


----------



## hotblooded

124. No driving necessary. Semi-public door-to-door buses from the airport to the hotel to the parks, all included in the price. I don't drive at home, and Disney buses sure beat public transit.


----------



## Anisum

125. Post race pool time!


----------



## IamTrike

Dis_Yoda said:


> Its always things I like when I'm sober but wouldn't purchase as do I really need another $400 to $600 painting?  When drunk, I just say "go for it"


  Ahh it would be "better" if Drunk Yoda purchased nightmare inducing paintings like Phobe's art in Friends. 



Anisum said:


> 125. Post race pool time!


Pool time then hot tub time.


----------



## rteetz

126. Stacy on a resort TV!
127. runDisney shoes (because I don't have enough of them already)


----------



## BelleWannabe4

I have a marathon question. This will be my first (and more than likely last) marathon. My bf has never been to WDW (!!) and I think it would be fun to go to the parks, but the only day we can go is Monday. How likely is it that I would be able to walk/enjoy the parks on Monday? If we fork over the cash for a park hopper, you can bet we would be going to all 4 parks and hitting up all of my favorites. I'm fine after a half but I've never run further than 15 miles...


----------



## jeanigor

BelleWannabe4 said:


> I have a marathon question. This will be my first (and more than likely last) marathon. My bf has never been to WDW (!!) and I think it would be fun to go to the parks, but the only day we can go is Monday. How likely is it that I would be able to walk/enjoy the parks on Monday? If we fork over the cash for a park hopper, you can bet we would be going to all 4 parks and hitting up all of my favorites. I'm fine after a half but I've never run further than 15 miles...



In my experience, as long as you have trained well and keep moving (even if minimally) after the full on Sunday, you should be able to get around on Monday. But I am one of those crazy folks who showers after the race and heads for photos in the parks with my bling clanging around my neck.


----------



## rteetz

BelleWannabe4 said:


> I have a marathon question. This will be my first (and more than likely last) marathon. My bf has never been to WDW (!!) and I think it would be fun to go to the parks, but the only day we can go is Monday. How likely is it that I would be able to walk/enjoy the parks on Monday? If we fork over the cash for a park hopper, you can bet we would be going to all 4 parks and hitting up all of my favorites. I'm fine after a half but I've never run further than 15 miles...


You should be able to enjoy the parks just fine. Walking and moving around will be helpful for your recovery so you aren't stiff.


----------



## MissLiss279

jeanigor said:


> In my experience, as long as you have trained well and keep moving (even if minimally) after the full on Sunday, you should be able to get around on Monday. But I am one of those crazy folks who showers after the race and heads for photos in the parks with my bling clanging around my neck.



I agree with this. If you keep up your training, you should be fine, but make sure you get up and walk around after the marathon.


----------



## BelleWannabe4

Thanks jeanigor and rteetz! That's kind of what I'm leaning towards. I just need to convince him that I'll be fine and yes, Disney really is worth THAT much money...

128. Getting the text that your room is ready and you don't even need to stop by the front desk to check in 
129. Riding Expedition Everest 5 times in a row bc there wasn't a line for single riders and why the heck not??


----------



## cavepig

BelleWannabe4 said:


> I have a marathon question. This will be my first (and more than likely last) marathon. My bf has never been to WDW (!!) and I think it would be fun to go to the parks, but the only day we can go is Monday. How likely is it that I would be able to walk/enjoy the parks on Monday? If we fork over the cash for a park hopper, you can bet we would be going to all 4 parks and hitting up all of my favorites. I'm fine after a half but I've never run further than 15 miles...


As others said you should be fine on Monday to visit the parks.  The more walking around after the better to help with stiffnees.  But even after not doing any walking after the 2016 marathon, (I literally just laid in bed since I was sick), I was still able to walk around on Monday at the parks, stiff yes, but I was fine for walking & enjoying the parks.  The worst to me is sitting down in say Space Mountain since it's so low or going down Swiss Family treehouse!  I like to carry Arnicare with me just in case to help muscles too for after, it might be in my head it helps though.


----------



## IamTrike

BelleWannabe4 said:


> I have a marathon question. This will be my first (and more than likely last) marathon. My bf has never been to WDW (!!) and I think it would be fun to go to the parks, but the only day we can go is Monday. How likely is it that I would be able to walk/enjoy the parks on Monday? If we fork over the cash for a park hopper, you can bet we would be going to all 4 parks and hitting up all of my favorites. I'm fine after a half but I've never run further than 15 miles...



I'll agree with everyone else.   If you are appropriately trained and you don't way over exert or injure yourself in the race, you'll be fine on Monday. 

130.   Morning runs on the trail from OKW to SSR.
131.   Renting a pontoon boat to cruise around Bay Lake.


----------



## CherieFran

BelleWannabe4 said:


> I have a marathon question. This will be my first (and more than likely last) marathon. My bf has never been to WDW (!!) and I think it would be fun to go to the parks, but the only day we can go is Monday. How likely is it that I would be able to walk/enjoy the parks on Monday? If we fork over the cash for a park hopper, you can bet we would be going to all 4 parks and hitting up all of my favorites. I'm fine after a half but I've never run further than 15 miles...



My first marathon was the WDW marathon in 2013. We went to Universal/Harry Potter the next day. I was sore but was up for walking around the park and most rides, although I felt like I couldn't handle the really intense rides (like Hulk) but Disney doesn't have any/many of those any way. Agree with others that keeping moving on Sunday afternoon/evening is key!


----------



## lhermiston

132. I will always love Celebrate the Magic and Wishes!


----------



## miabellarose

GollyGadget said:


> Very much so. I wasn't familiar with the course at all when I first ran it 7 years ago but everyone had warned me about Brady so I was prepared for that. It was the other hills that took me by surprise since no one talks about them.
> Here's an elevation image for those unfamiliar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my favorite race these days and the only race I continually block my calendar. I've run it every year since I first moved to Iowa. This is the first year in a while I'm actually going into it well trained. Usually my running slacks quite a bit during this time due to the heat.



I ran Bix7 twice while I was at Palmer. Loved the crowd support!! Running up Brady St...killer!


----------



## DOOM1001

After my first full in 2013 I basically just went back to my room and the only walking I did was to the food court to get some food.The next day I did pay for it as I was very stiff and didn't do much walking either,just did things that required minimal walking like driving to theme park connection to check out the store.As the years passed and I did more races I think my body has adjusted and gotten used to the races where I get very little soreness from halfs and after the Disney fulls I make sure at least I go to Disney Springs and do some walking.After my fulls at Space Coast I remember one year I went to ICE at Gaylord Palms and amazingly I saw like 5 others wearing the Space Coast race shirt,definitely walk to avoid stiffness afterwards.


----------



## lhermiston

BelleWannabe4 said:


> I have a marathon question. This will be my first (and more than likely last) marathon. My bf has never been to WDW (!!) and I think it would be fun to go to the parks, but the only day we can go is Monday. How likely is it that I would be able to walk/enjoy the parks on Monday? If we fork over the cash for a park hopper, you can bet we would be going to all 4 parks and hitting up all of my favorites. I'm fine after a half but I've never run further than 15 miles...



My advice: do something involving walking, being upright after your long runs. Make it part of your "training," so to speak. Last year during marathon training I would mow the lawn or do something with my wife and kids after my long runs. That was all with Disney in mind. I agree with the others who said if you are well trained (and injury-free), you should be just fine. FWIW, I spent most of the afternoon and evening at Epcot after the race and was at MK from rope drop until after fireworks the next day.


----------



## courtneybeth

Cheer Squad Packages are now available for the WDW Marathon Weekend.... woohoo!




*ChEAR Squad - Gold Package*
1 Day Package - Saturday, January 6th
*$65.00*
GOLD Package includes: • runDisney ChEAR Squad bag, stadium blanket and cowbell • Reserved viewing location near Cinderella's Castle at Magic Kingdom® Park • Reserved Finish Line ChEAR Zone seating, which includes: • Reserved grandstand seating • Hot and cold beverages • Private restrooms

1 Day Package - Sunday, January 7th
*$65.00*
GOLD Package includes: • runDisney ChEAR Squad bag, stadium blanket and cowbell • Reserved viewing location near Cinderella's Castle at Magic Kingdom® Park • Reserved Finish Line ChEAR Zone seating, which includes: • Reserved grandstand seating • Hot and cold beverages • Private restrooms

2 Day Package - Saturday, January 6th & Sunday, January 7th
*$85.00*
GOLD Package includes: • runDisney ChEAR Squad bag, stadium blanket and cowbell • Reserved viewing location near Cinderella's Castle at Magic Kingdom® Park • Reserved Finish Line ChEAR Zone seating, which includes: • Reserved grandstand seating • Hot and cold beverages • Private restrooms




*ChEAR Squad - Platinum Package*
1 Day Package - Saturday, January 6th
*$120.00*
PLATINUM Package includes: All of the Gold Package amenities plus...Entry into the Race Retreat which includes: • Private Hospitality tent near the Finish Line • Private restrooms • Disney character Meet & Greets • Disney catered post-race brunch • Designated location to meet your runner

1 Day Package - Sunday, January 7th
*$120.00*
PLATINUM Package includes: All of the Gold Package amenities plus...Entry into the Race Retreat which includes: • Private Hospitality tent near the Finish Line • Private restrooms • Disney character Meet & Greets • Disney catered post-race brunch • Designated location to meet your runner

2 Day Package - Saturday, January 6th & Sunday, January 7th
*$180.00*
PLATINUM Package includes: All of the Gold Package amenities plus...Entry into the Race Retreat which includes: • Private Hospitality tent near the Finish Line • Private restrooms • Disney character Meet & Greets • Disney catered post-race brunch • Designated location to meet your runner


----------



## FelisLachesis

courtneybeth said:


> Cheer Squad Packages are now available for the WDW Marathon Weekend.... woohoo!



I've been pondering the chEAR squad for months, now, and now it's time to pull the trigger.

On both days, I wanted to get pictures of her in front of Cindy's Humble Abode, and then on Sunday, catch up with her somewhere around or in AK (I now have hoppers, thanks to my daughter "fixing" my tickets when she went to MK yesterday) and in AK, give her a change of clothes and an energy boost, then run to Epcot to see her finish. 

The reserved seating sounds nice, so I can get in, take the pictures at MK, and get out, and not have to fight for a seat.  Getting chEAR Gold seems like a no-brainer.

My question is the Race Retreat / chEAR Platinum.    She wants the retreat because her pre-race ritual usually involves a commode, and she likes having access to a little food (but we can always bring that) and the temperature control is nice.  I'd be her bag check, so that's not necessary.  It's post-race that I have a concern about.  She's going to run SLOW.  How slow is she?  Let's say she might be handed a balloon during the race   I'm wondering if she would be able to actually enjoy the retreat after the race, or if it's going to close up on her before she actually finishes?  She'll probably be starting out of corral L-M (out of P) [12-13 out of 16]


----------



## courtneybeth

FelisLachesis said:


> I've been pondering the chEAR squad for months, now, and now it's time to pull the trigger.



Husband is leaning gold because he wants to be on the move like your situation. Where we are conflicted is the post race. I bought into the retreat for the pre race items but i too question if I'll be able to enjoy the post race perks or if I'll be slow. 

That's when we determine platinum vs gold. $90 is very different from $180. We are also torn on which we will pursue. 

Let me know what you decide.


----------



## FelisLachesis

courtneybeth said:


> Husband is leaning gold because he wants to be on the move like your situation. Where we are conflicted is the post race. I bought into the retreat for the pre race items but i too question if I'll be able to enjoy the post race perks or if I'll be slow.
> 
> That's when we determine platinum vs gold. $90 is very different from $180. We are also torn on which we will pursue.
> 
> Let me know what you decide.


----------



## FelisLachesis

But, seriously, it's an extra ~$100 to go from chEAR Gold to Platinum ($85 for Gold, $180 for Platinum), and the race retreat is $230 (basically paying to enter 4 times).  Spectators can't hit the tent until all the runners leave (I understand to prevent overcrowding).  It closes at 10AM on Saturday, and 1PM on Sunday.  Though there are reports that it stays open a little longer than that.  If my girl runs exactly at a 16 minute pace (basically chasing the balloon ladies), and starts at 6:15, she'll be crossing the finish at 1:15PM... blah.

The one thing that I like about the retreat is early access to the expo.  I want to get in and get out.  My girl is the same way.  I thought about going after park day, but we're going to be tired as heck, and we both just want to get it done and over with.

That might be the only reason I'm leaning on gong with the Retreat/Platinum.


----------



## FFigawi

FelisLachesis said:


> On both days, I wanted to get pictures of her in front of Cindy's Humble Abode, and then on Sunday, catch up with her somewhere around or in AK (I now have hoppers, thanks to my daughter "fixing" my tickets when she went to MK yesterday) and in AK, *give her a change of clothes* and an energy boost, then run to Epcot to see her finish.



Unless it's pouring rain, and even then I'd question it, she's not going to want to stop and change clothes halfway through the race. Not only would the time to change be a concern since you say she's near a 16 min/mile pace, unless this is something she does normally during her training runs, she won't be doing anything new on race day.


----------



## Sonyamalexander

133. Going solo and meeting new people!


----------



## Jaxasaurous

I did the race retreat for this past marathon weekend (2017), and I remember the tent closing around 1. I think I started in corral F, stopped for every picture and rode Everest, and I took my time during the race. I finished around 12 and the tent was closing shortly after that. I know the race was still going on when the tent was closing and I didn't see the balloon ladies or the last person finishing when the tent closed, so if anyone had race retreat and was in the later starting corrals they would not get much use out of the race retreat after the marathon since it will be closed, or close to closing down.


----------



## GollyGadget

Barca33Runner said:


> 81. Setting ADRs and FastPass in advance, analyzing them, changing them, changing them again, etc. all in anticipation of WDW.
> 82. Eeyore
> 83. Sharing a character apple as a group every night for dessert (or snack/second dessert). We pretty much follow a hobbit-like meal schedule at Disney.


Saw this shirt tonight and instantly thought of your post.


----------



## FelisLachesis

FFigawi said:


> Unless it's pouring rain, and even then I'd question it, she's not going to want to stop and change clothes halfway through the race. Not only would the time to change be a concern since you say she's near a 16 min/mile pace, unless this is something she does normally during her training runs, she won't be doing anything new on race day.



True, but sometimes, a new pair of sneakers or even just a familiar face can be the push needed to finish up!  Her normal runs are about a 13.5 to 14 pace, but she's never done Dopey, so, according to Galloway, her time will be slower as a result. I'm certain she'll be better than the 16 pace, but I'm not sure how much.

If she feels good at the halfway point, I'll do nothing, and keep everything until after the race. If she wants something, I'll make sure to have it.

Oh, and she could better her time if she took fewer bathroom breaks  (she can't help it, though)


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> True, but sometimes, a new pair of sneakers or even just a familiar face can be the push needed to finish up!  Her normal runs are about a 13.5 to 14 pace, but she's never done Dopey, so, according to Galloway, her time will be slower as a result. I'm certain she'll be better than the 16 pace, but I'm not sure how much.
> 
> If she feels good at the halfway point, I'll do nothing, and keep everything until after the race. If she wants something, I'll make sure to have it.
> 
> Oh, and she could better her time if she took fewer bathroom breaks  (she can't help it, though)


Changing shoes in the middle of a race does not sound like a good idea. No way was I going to change my shoes during the marathon. That would throw me off my rhythm for sure. Taking a break to ride Everest even worried me for throwing off my rhythm.


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> Changing shoes in the middle of a race does not sound like a good idea. No way was I going to change my shoes during the marathon. That would throw me off my rhythm for sure. Taking a break to ride Everest even worried me for throwing off my rhythm.



Fair enough. Can you tell I've never done this before? . But it's good I'm getting the bad ideas out, now, while they're still just ideas, and not actually do anything to possibly screw up her race.


----------



## Simba's Girl

So Marathoners...if your loved one met you midway at AK...what would you want/need from them?

Question two: Is a LO allowed to "run" with a runner while in an open park? 

Felis..not the only one getting the bad ideas out


----------



## cavepig

Simba's Girl said:


> So Marathoners...if your loved one met you midway at AK...what would you want/need from them?
> 
> Question two: Is a LO allowed to "run" with a runner while in an open park?
> 
> Felis..not the only one getting the bad ideas out


I carry everything I might need with me (like fuel, tigerbalm/biofreeze, bandaids) & use on course water/Powerade, so a fun sign, cheering & hi-fives would be good enough for me.  If I didn't use on course hydration, then an electrolyte/water refill probably would be appreciated. Oh and maybe a fresh coolcore towel.   

 Technically, I doubt joining a runner is allowed, but I'm sure people have done it, but at AK paths are narrow anyway so just don't block the paid runners trying to run side by side with your runner as it can get very crowded.


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> So Marathoners...if your loved one met you midway at AK...what would you want/need from them?
> 
> Question two: Is a LO allowed to "run" with a runner while in an open park?
> 
> Felis..not the only one getting the bad ideas out


I would want support and maybe some type of fuel. Whatever your body is accustomed to whether it be gu, a clif bar, whatever. 

I can't see them allowing anyone to "run" with someone inside a park. The pathways narrow and often weave in and out of back stage areas. Your best bet is picking a meeting spot and doing that.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Simba's Girl said:


> So Marathoners...if your loved one met you midway at AK...what would you want/need from them?



A sweaty kiss!


----------



## FFigawi

Simba's Girl said:


> So Marathoners...if your loved one met you midway at AK...what would you want/need from them?



Normally I'd say a beer, but that's not necessary when the bar by Everest opens before 8.  Really, there's not much I ever need or want handed to me during the full. My wife would rather sleep in than come and wave at me for a few seconds.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Honestly when I'm running a marathon it's nice to see a friendly face on the sideline, but I don't really "need" it, and other than rush in for a quick (seaty) hug, i'm not likely to stop. Now, I have asked my Dad to find me with a beer inside Epcot, but that's right near the end and more to commemorate the event location than anything else 
In practical terms though, I doubt anyone would turn down an COLD beverage preferably of the electrolyte variety!


----------



## Keels

FelisLachesis said:


> True, but sometimes, a new pair of sneakers or even just a familiar face can be the push needed to finish up!  Her normal runs are about a 13.5 to 14 pace, but she's never done Dopey, so, according to Galloway, her time will be slower as a result. I'm certain she'll be better than the 16 pace, but I'm not sure how much.
> 
> If she feels good at the halfway point, I'll do nothing, and keep everything until after the race. If she wants something, I'll make sure to have it.
> 
> Oh, and she could better her time if she took fewer bathroom breaks  (she can't help it, though)



Changing clothes and especially shoes during a race is a terrible idea, honestly. Not only do you risk additional chafing - but she's easily going to lose a minimum of 10 minutes in Animal Kingdom between waiting for a bathroom and changing clothes.

If you're going to have her do this, she needs to start practicing it during all of her long training runs.



Simba's Girl said:


> So Marathoners...if your loved one met you midway at AK...what would you want/need from them?
> 
> Question two: Is a LO allowed to "run" with a runner while in an open park?
> 
> Felis..not the only one getting the bad ideas out



Mine wouldn't wake up early enough to get to AK OR know how to get there, so I don't have this problem to worry about.

You can kinda walk with a runner, but I wouldn't attempt to run a distance with them ... it's just too crowded and you risk the runner or you getting in trouble.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Simba's Girl said:


> So Marathoners...if your loved one met you midway at AK...what would you want/need from them?


Last year DH met me at the McDonald's and surprised me with a sweet tea. Then he met me right outside the baseball field at WWoS with my favorite candy bar. The treats were awesome but just knowing he was waiting for me at those spots kept me motivated.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Keels said:


> Changing clothes and especially shoes during a race is a terrible idea, honestly. Not only do you risk additional chafing - but she's easily going to lose a minimum of 10 minutes in Animal Kingdom between waiting for a bathroom and changing clothes..



Yeah, not being an avid a runner as most of you on here, I didn't really understand how bad changing a routine can really affect things, even psychologically, if not physically.

Thinking about it, more, I do understand the mentality of it. I have a series of certification exams I'm running through, and repetition and consistency are keys in doing well. I'm only allowed certain calculators for the exam, so I might as well as get used to that, now. 

It's the same for long distance running. Know what to expect, and so there are fewer surprises, and a better capability to handle them.


----------



## Simba's Girl

MommaoffherRocker said:


> Last year DH met me at the McDonald's and surprised me with a sweet tea. Then he met me right outside the baseball field at WWoS with my favorite candy bar. The treats were awesome but just knowing he was waiting for me at those spots kept me motivated.



Ooohhh the kids and I will have to think up some ideas! Love those special treats!


----------



## sourire

Along the same lines, I have a spectator question re: the half.  My apologies if this was asked here already. Is it possible to spectate near the finish without getting the CHEAR squad, and most importantly, is there a way to get to that area after the race begins? I was hoping to sleep in a bit on half marathon day, but I'd still like to catch my mom-in-law for a high five and/or sweaty hug (or sweaty kiss that was previously discussed, I guess?) =P  Could you take an EPCOT bus from the resort once those start running and walk to the finish area? Would it be easier to try to see her from inside EPCOT? (I guess that depends on her corral and how fast she goes...she finished the half in 2016 in just over 3 hours, starting from corral K, so EPCOT was open when she came through there.) She would like to catch me on marathon day as well, but I think this will be easier as the park transportation will be open and readily available. I was thinking if she could get herself to the Boardwalk or EPCOT, that might be easiest. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Keels

sourire said:


> Along the same lines, I have a spectator question re: the half.  My apologies if this was asked here already. Is it possible to spectate near the finish without getting the CHEAR squad, and most importantly, is there a way to get to that area after the race begins? I was hoping to sleep in a bit on half marathon day, but I'd still like to catch my mom-in-law for a high five and/or sweaty hug (or sweaty kiss that was previously discussed, I guess?) =P  Could you take an EPCOT bus from the resort once those start running and walk to the finish area? Would it be easier to try to see her from inside EPCOT? (I guess that depends on her corral and how fast she goes...she finished the half in 2016 in just over 3 hours, starting from corral K, so EPCOT was open when she came through there.) She would like to catch me on marathon day as well, but I think this will be easier as the park transportation will be open and readily available. I was thinking if she could get herself to the Boardwalk or EPCOT, that might be easiest. Thanks in advance!



Absolutely! There are plenty of bleachers along the finishing stretch of the half!

Also, the race comes into Epcot at the bus loop, so you could take a resort bus and possible see her as she goes into Epcot and then hustle over the the finish line to have a spot at the finish line. I want to say there's about 1.5 miles between the bus loop and the finish line, so you can definitely do both.

This is tiny, but it gives you an idea of where the course comes in and finishes:


----------



## GollyGadget

Another spectator question here. Is the finish the same for the half and full? 

I'm not very familiar with the setup. My thought is, we could scope out a good spot on Saturday then I'd be much more likely to be able to find my dh in the crowd on Sunday.


----------



## rteetz

GollyGadget said:


> Another spectator question here. Is the finish the same for the half and full?
> 
> I'm not very familiar with the setup. My thought is, we could scope out a good spot on Saturday then I'd be much more likely to be able to find my dh in the crowd on Sunday.


Yes the finish line is in the same spot for pretty much all the races.


----------



## sourire

Keels said:


> Absolutely! There are plenty of bleachers along the finishing stretch of the half!


Oooh thanks so much @Keels! This is wonderful news! So I can still see her (and all of you Goofy/Dopey ppl!!) but not have to wake up at 2am hehehe.


----------



## DopeyBadger

sourire said:


> Along the same lines, I have a spectator question re: the half.  My apologies if this was asked here already. Is it possible to spectate near the finish without getting the CHEAR squad, and most importantly, is there a way to get to that area after the race begins? I was hoping to sleep in a bit on half marathon day, but I'd still like to catch my mom-in-law for a high five and/or sweaty hug (or sweaty kiss that was previously discussed, I guess?) =P  Could you take an EPCOT bus from the resort once those start running and walk to the finish area? Would it be easier to try to see her from inside EPCOT? (I guess that depends on her corral and how fast she goes...she finished the half in 2016 in just over 3 hours, starting from corral K, so EPCOT was open when she came through there.) She would like to catch me on marathon day as well, but I think this will be easier as the park transportation will be open and readily available. I was thinking if she could get herself to the Boardwalk or EPCOT, that might be easiest. Thanks in advance!





GollyGadget said:


> Another spectator question here. Is the finish the same for the half and full?
> 
> I'm not very familiar with the setup. My thought is, we could scope out a good spot on Saturday then I'd be much more likely to be able to find my dh in the crowd on Sunday.



If they keep the same bus system, then the buses start running again from the hotels at 7am.  Just keep in mind for those planning on finishing the HM in about 1:40 or less, that it might be tough for their families to use the 7am hotel bus to make it to the finish line in time.  

Here is a map from the finish line last year:

 

Where I put the "yellow X" there were bleachers as @Keels mentioned.

It's pretty easy to find someone in the crowd.  I sat in the last set of bleachers and with that vantage point found people I'd only met once before fairly easily.  When they found me (finished the marathon in 3:20 (8:43am) for reference).

 

When my mom finished the marathon in 5:20 (11:17am).


----------



## ZellyB

Simba's Girl said:


> So Marathoners...if your loved one met you midway at AK...what would you want/need from them?
> 
> Question two: Is a LO allowed to "run" with a runner while in an open park?
> 
> Felis..not the only one getting the bad ideas out


i sent a text to my sister to meet us in Germany with a pretzel. Best pretzel ever!!


----------



## FelisLachesis

DopeyBadger said:


> If they keep the same bus system, then the buses start running again from the hotels at 7am.  Just keep in mind for those planning on finishing the HM in about 1:40 or less, that it might be tough for their families to use the 7am hotel bus to make it to the finish line in time.
> 
> Here is a map from the finish line last year:



@DopeyBadger was that you in the bleachers after running, or whose yellow and orange X is that on the map?


----------



## DopeyBadger

FelisLachesis said:


> @DopeyBadger was that you in the bleachers after running, or whose yellow and orange X is that on the map?



The picture of me waving is when I crossed the finish line.  My wife took that picture of me.  After I finished, my wife and I sat in the last set of bleachers to wait for my mom.  So the third picture (with way more finishers) is from the bleachers towards the finish line.  You can see the finish line in the distance (about the middle of the picture).  The bleachers line the finishing area.  The larger grandstands and along the finishing route is the cheer squad area.  But once the runner passes the finish line, there is plenty of space to stand and spectate without cheer squad.  The medals are between the finish line and the volunteers in teal jackets handing out warming blankets.  I personally like to be further away from the finish line because from personal experience finishing and then medals is a whirl wind.  You can barely even comprehend/remember to look for family.  So once you get the medal, then I always find I start to wake up and look for people.  It also helps with the runDisney live tracking as sometimes it was instant and sometimes there was a lag.  So easier to look for someone when you've got a notification that they recently finished.

The first picture was part of the DIS Marathon Weekend package I put together (attached last year's copy).  We pre-scheduled meeting places for pre and post races (as well as the Hurricane Hannah's Friday meeting hosted by @Keels and @FFigawi).  The orange "X" was the pre-race DIS meeting spot.  The marathon meeting spot was tough because the 5k/10k meeting spot was in a different place.  So, some people went to the 5k/10k spot and others to the orange "X" spot.  I'll try and do a better job this year with the planning.  The yellow "X" was where I was going to be after finishing if anyone wanted to look for me in the stands or stop by and say hi.  I was able to find quite a few DIS'ers from the yellow "X" spot (or the last bleacher).  Since my mom is running Dopey this year, I'll be spending a lot of time hanging out at the finish line.


----------



## GollyGadget

DopeyBadger said:


> If they keep the same bus system, then the buses start running again from the hotels at 7am.  Just keep in mind for those planning on finishing the HM in about 1:40 or less, that it might be tough for their families to use the 7am hotel bus to make it to the finish line in time.
> 
> Here is a map from the finish line last year:
> 
> View attachment 255061
> 
> Where I put the "yellow X" there were bleachers as @Keels mentioned.
> 
> It's pretty easy to find someone in the crowd.  I sat in the last set of bleachers and with that vantage point found people I'd only met once before fairly easily.  When they found me (finished the marathon in 3:20 (8:43am) for reference).
> 
> View attachment 255062
> 
> When my mom finished the marathon in 5:20 (11:17am).
> 
> View attachment 255064


Thanks for the map. That's super helpful!


----------



## rteetz

I hope everyone had a great week! 

It is Sunday and Sundays are for Disney! 

Today's question:

Now that we are settled down from all the Disney announcements last week which one are you most excited for and why?

My answer: I think I'm most excited for Tron and the new Magic Kingdom theater. It gives MK more capacity to spread out crowds and they are two great additions IMO.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

rteetz said:


> Now that we are settled down from all the Disney announcements last week which one are you most excited for and why?


I think I am most excited for the Star Wars hotel. I can't wait to get more details about it but so far I am intrigued that it is going to be a multi-day adventure and that it is going to be fully immersive.


----------



## FelisLachesis

The one that intrigued me the most was the removal of The Great Movie Ride and replacing it with Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway. I like GMR, but I can understand that Disney no longer wants these agreements with other companies, trying to keep all the IP restricted to strictly Disney and Disney-owned subsidiaries.


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> I hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> It is Sunday and Sundays are for Disney!
> 
> Today's question:
> 
> Now that we are settled down from all the Disney announcements last week which one are you most excited for and why?
> 
> My answer: I think I'm most excited for Tron and the new Magic Kingdom theater. It gives MK more capacity to spread out crowds and they are two great additions IMO.



I really really am intrigued by the potential of UOE replacement. I've recently discovered that GoG is a super fun movie series and the GoG ride in DL seems to have done an awesome job of imagineering.

Not psyched for the SW hotel...Westworld creeps me out and something as immersive as they want to have it doesn't seem appealing to me. I'm sure it will be uber popular though so I'm looking forward to more availability in other resorts because of it.


----------



## hotblooded

rteetz said:


> I hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> It is Sunday and Sundays are for Disney!
> 
> Today's question:
> 
> Now that we are settled down from all the Disney announcements last week which one are you most excited for and why?
> 
> My answer: I think I'm most excited for Tron and the new Magic Kingdom theater. It gives MK more capacity to spread out crowds and they are two great additions IMO.


I'm most excited for the Tron coaster, because I'd been dying to ride it, but dreading facing the crowds in Shanghai. 

I'm also looking forward to the Skyliner, but nervous about the requisite price increase because Pop Century is my go-to hotel.


----------



## Dr Q

FelisLachesis said:


> The one that intrigued me the most was the removal of The Great Movie Ride and replacing it with Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway. I like GMR, but I can understand that Disney no longer wants these agreements with other companies, trying to keep all the IP restricted to strictly Disney and Disney-owned subsidiaries.



I'm really sad about the removal of the Great Movie Ride, I completely see and understand the reasoning but I hate that we are losing the exposure of the classic movies to so many kids of the younger generations.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Dr Q said:


> I'm really sad about the removal of the Great Movie Ride, I completely see and understand the reasoning but I hate that we are losing the exposure of the classic movies to so many kids of the younger generations.



That was a chief complaint among the younger crowds. They actually didn't get some of the older movies in the ride. The ride really needed to be updated every 10 years or so.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Now that we are settled down from all the Disney announcements last week which one are you most excited for and why?


 Star Wars Galaxy's Edge, although that isn't new, because it's Star Wars and not as far off as the new announcements.  The Gandola system for some reason just scares me, but it is probably the one I'm most curious to see play out and see in action.


----------



## Simba's Girl

I might have been under a rock but...just noticed Expo times are listed on the runDisney site for our weekend


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

My primary takeaway and the thing I was most excited about was more a general observation that they were adding without subtracting. More attractions and better use of the available space is a great way to disperse crowds and provide an opportunity for everyone to have a more exciting experience. I have no great love for the speedway (I've never been on it as an adult, not sure I rode it when I was younger either), but there are people who like it so I'm glad it will still be there.

Additionally, I love older movies and Great Movie Ride was right up my alley...but it has been sad riding it the last couple years. The enthusiasm from CMs running the attraction was noticeably down. It felt old, dank, dusty and uncared for. I feel bad that the ride is gone, especially considering its relevance to the HS theming, but those movies and old Hollywood deserve better than what that ride was offering.

I would be super excited for the Star Wars hotel if I thought there was a chance I'd ever get in. That is a giant cluster____ waiting to happen when bookings open up and I don't think I'll have the $$$$ or patience to try to get in for a long time.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Simba's Girl said:


> I might have been under a rock but...just noticed Expo times are listed on the runDisney site for our weekend



*Wednesday, January 3, 2018 - Noon - 8:00 p.m.
Thursday, January 4, 2018 - 10:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.
Friday, January 5, 2018 - 9:30 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.
Saturday, January 6, 2018 - 9:30 a.m. - 3:30 p.m.*

_Walt Disney World_® Resort, Florida *Location: ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex
*
-----------------

Noon‽ Who so late? I want to be in the parks, not scuttling around the expo at that time. Couldn't you make it 9:30 or 10 like the rest of the days?

@courtneybeth , I think I'm going to have to buy Platinum now just to get into the expo early.


----------



## Sailormoon2

FelisLachesis said:


> Noon‽ Who so late? I want to be in the parks, not scuttling around the expo at that time. Couldn't you make it 9:30 or 10 like the rest of the days?


\
I'm heading to the parks FIRST! I'll do the Expo later, like right before dinner, so I can get back to the park for a little night time touring


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> *Wednesday, January 3, 2018 - Noon - 8:00 p.m.
> Thursday, January 4, 2018 - 10:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.
> Friday, January 5, 2018 - 9:30 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.
> Saturday, January 6, 2018 - 9:30 a.m. - 3:30 p.m.*
> 
> _Walt Disney World_® Resort, Florida *Location: ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex
> *
> -----------------
> 
> Noon‽ Who so late? I want to be in the parks, not scuttling around the expo at that time. Couldn't you make it 9:30 or 10 like the rest of the days?
> 
> @courtneybeth , I think I'm going to have to buy Platinum now just to get into the expo early.


It's noon because they allow the race retreat guests in from 10-12.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Sailormoon2 said:


> \
> I'm heading to the parks FIRST! I'll do the Expo later, like right before dinner, so I can get back to the park for a little night time touring



Agreed...our plans are to eat lunch in MK then head to Expo with DD3 since she's running the 10K with me. Then return our stuff to resort and grab some lounge snacks before heading back out.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> It is Sunday and Sundays are for Disney!
> 
> Today's question:
> 
> Now that we are settled down from all the Disney announcements last week which one are you most excited for and why?
> 
> My answer: I think I'm most excited for Tron and the new Magic Kingdom theater. It gives MK more capacity to spread out crowds and they are two great additions IMO.



I'm pretty stoked for the TRON coaster, Mickey ride, the space restaurant at Epcot and the fact that Epcot will be getting a lot of attention in the coming years.


----------



## Keels

I'm most excited for the new DVC resort ... I've been wanting to buy a direct contract from Disney (I'm hopefully closing on a resale contract this week!), but I didn't want Poly, Aulani or the new Wilderness Lodge area. We spend almost all of our time at Epcot and DHS, so Rivera would be a perfect fit for us!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Star Wars Hotel

Galaxy's Edge


----------



## mawatcha

Sunday question-

I am most excited for Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway, and Disney Skyway. 

I was excited by all of the recent announcements, but classic Disney is what I go for, so I am pleased about those additions. 

While I may border upsetting a few folks, I'm really thrilled that big changes are coming to WDW parks. I do lack patience for some outdated attractions (that not many people use), and feel that some changes are long overdue. I think this mentality really comes from a perspective of living far away, and the high cost of visiting WDW. 

While I've never been a Universal "fan", it has been noticeable that something is always new there over the last 3 visits, whereas that has not been the case at WDW. 

Happy Sunday!


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> I hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> It is Sunday and Sundays are for Disney!
> 
> Today's question:
> 
> Now that we are settled down from all the Disney announcements last week which one are you most excited for and why?



I for one am looking forward to the Epcot changes.  They might not be as impactful as the other changes, but the Guardians of the Galaxy and Ratatouille attractions will help upgrade Epcot.  I'm also hoping for some other minor tweaks and additions to what was announced this year.


----------



## DOOM1001

mawatcha said:


> Sunday question-
> 
> I am most excited for Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway, and Disney Skyway.
> 
> I was excited by all of the recent announcements, but classic Disney is what I go for, so I am pleased about those additions.
> 
> While I may border upsetting a few folks, I'm really thrilled that big changes are coming to WDW parks. I do lack patience for some outdated attractions (that not many people use), and feel that some changes are long overdue. I think this mentality really comes from a perspective of living far away, and the high cost of visiting WDW.
> 
> While I've never been a Universal "fan", it has been noticeable that something is always new there over the last 3 visits, whereas that has not been the case at WDW.
> 
> Happy Sunday!



Thank Universal that they're actually giving Disney serious competition as that's the reason why Disney is building all these new attractions,it took them a while to " get it" but they finally realized they had to spend the money.Now I'm just sitting back and waiting for Universals response which we know will be the third real theme park in that land over by the Orlando eye.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Well, #&@%! According to runDisney's website, regarding early access to the Expo:

https://www.rundisney.com/disneyworld-marathon/#chear-squad



> *** Guests who purchased Platinum ChEAR Squad will not have early access to the runDisney Health & Fitness Expo.



I guess rD did this to prevent someone from paying $120 for one day of ChEAR Squad Platinum and sweeping in, buying all the merch before anyone else has a chance, but it kinda hurts that she can walk in at 10 am to get her stuff, but I have to wait until noon.

This may push me to not wanting to purchase either ChEAR Squad at all, nor the Race Retreat.


----------



## courtneybeth

FelisLachesis said:


> This may push me to not wanting to purchase either ChEAR Squad at all, nor the Race Retreat



Husband planned on waiting in the car while I shopped then was going to join me in picking up bibs together.  He said doing the 5k and 10k so... gold it is.


----------



## FelisLachesis

courtneybeth said:


> Husband planned on waiting in the car while I shopped then was going to join me in picking up bibs together.  He said doing the 5k and 10k so... gold it is.



My girlfriend and I have no real plans to shop in the expo. We'll find most of the non-Disney specific merch at the expos here in Philly, and for whatever else we need, we'll probably order it online before coming to Florida. Most of the Disney specific stuff we want we'll probably preorder.

Were you planning on buying the Race Retreat? I think the only real benefit left to Platinum is the non-Marathoners being able to go into the RR tent after 5:30.


----------



## croach

I had to find a list of the announcements - so many - to remember what I was most excited about. I think I'd go with Ratatouille just because I like the idea of there being things to do in the pavilions beside eat or shop. I know some people don't like putting a movie based ride in the countries but at least it's something. Also a new movie in China is pretty cool. I really like those in the countries. 



FelisLachesis said:


> That was a chief complaint among the younger crowds. They actually didn't get some of the older movies in the ride. The ride really needed to be updated every 10 years or so.



The younger crowds not getting the movies is a them problem.  I'm teasing but just because they don't recognize the movies doesn't make the scenes interesting. Some needed to be switched out - like maybe Alien for instance but some of the animatronics on that ride are awesome and it will be sad to lose them. Flip side though is Mickey and Minnie getting their own ride so that's pretty cool.


----------



## Dis5150

Sunday question: Most excited about the Tron coaster ride! I have watched the youtube video of it and think it will be awesome. Plust another big ticket ride in MK will help with some of the lines.


----------



## ZellyB

Sundays are for Disney:  It's hard for me to pick one thing because they all sound pretty amazing.  I'm so happy Disney is really going all in to adding things to the parks.  If I have to pick one thing, I'd probably say the GoG ride.  I really do love GoG and while I'm not sure how well it will fit in Epcot, I'm hoping it will be awesome anyway.


----------



## Dis5150

Simba's Girl said:


> So Marathoners...if your loved one met you midway at AK...what would you want/need from them?
> 
> Question two: Is a LO allowed to "run" with a runner while in an open park?
> 
> Felis..not the only one getting the bad ideas out



I saw a runner in my last half meet their hubby and she traded off her glasses for sunglasses. If the timing is right, maybe sunglasses?


----------



## PrincessV

Simba's Girl said:


> So Marathoners...if your loved one met you midway at AK...what would you want/need from them?
> 
> Question two: Is a LO allowed to "run" with a runner while in an open park?


1. Some extra of my fuel of choice - just in case I lost any between the start and AK. A really funny/clever sign! 
2. Technically, no. But it's kind of possible, if both are willing to walk, not run. A friend met me at EP at the end of the full this year - I pulled way over next to the cones marking the race course and she stayed just to the other side of them, and we walked together for most of WS.



Keels said:


> Changing clothes and especially shoes during a race is a terrible idea, honestly. Not only do you risk additional chafing - *but she's easily going to lose a minimum of 10 minutes in Animal Kingdom between waiting for a bathroom and changing clothes*.


(Bolding is mine) THIS!!! ^ AK is _not_ the place to lose time - especially for someone who may be concerned with falling behind pace. The wheels can come off much later in the race, but if you've run strong through the first half/three quarters, you have some buffer to take stretch breaks, do more walking, take an extra restroom break, etc. If she loses a bunch of time changing clothes that early, she won't have any buffer later, when things get really tough.

Honestly, I don't understand the changing clothes thing; I've never heard of that! If the race starts cold and warms up, she may want to ditch layers, so it would be convenient for her to leave those items with you, but a complete change? Nope, not a good idea.



rteetz said:


> It is Sunday and Sundays are for Disney!
> 
> Today's question:
> 
> Now that we are settled down from all the Disney announcements last week which one are you most excited for and why?
> 
> My answer: I think I'm most excited for Tron and the new Magic Kingdom theater. It gives MK more capacity to spread out crowds and they are two great additions IMO.


+1 for TronTronTronTronTronTRON!!!!!!!! And a close runner-up for Ratatouille. I'll never in my life be able to afford the Star Wars hotel, so I'm just pretending it won't ever exist.


----------



## michigandergirl

Sunday question: My kids are huge GoG fans (and I love Chris Pratt ), so we are excited about that and anything Star Wars.


----------



## UNCBear24

Sunday question:  I like all of the additions coming to WDW, but I'm most excited about Tron in MK & Mickey's Railway in HS.  For a non-attraction, I like the Skyliner.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Mickey and Minnie ride, although I'll miss TGMR. Glad to see a new China movie, but will they keep the Chinese poet?


----------



## jeanigor

I am excited about Ratatouille in the France pavilion. Not only did I think it was a stellar attraction in Walt Disney Studios at Disneyland Paris Resort, but it makes World Showcase more appealing for all ages. My friends and I enjoy a nice DATW; but, I can't take my younger nieces and nephews. And while the live entertainment is unique and wonderful, there is something to be said about an attraction which is open a wider range of hours. And yeah, it brings characters and movie properties into World Showcase, but its not as if Disney is trying to say all of France can be reduced down to Ratatouille.....<cough>Frozen<cough>.


----------



## CherieFran

Another vote for Ratatouille with second to the new China movie. Glad they are adding new attractions but I'm neutral on a lot of the other IP.


----------



## Baloo in MI

I have to admit being a bit behind on details but a Tron coaster and a Skyway sound awesome!  My only worry with all this is how much more it will cost us to vacation in WDW to pay for all these renovations!


----------



## Sailormoon2

I am most looking forward to the Epcot additions!


----------



## MuttMama

rteetz said:


> I hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> It is Sunday and Sundays are for Disney!
> 
> Today's question:
> 
> Now that we are settled down from all the Disney announcements last week which one are you most excited for and why?
> 
> My answer: I think I'm most excited for Tron and the new Magic Kingdom theater. It gives MK more capacity to spread out crowds and they are two great additions IMO.



I am excited for the Pixar Place in Hollywood Studios (isn't HS getting a new name soon too?). I love Toy Story and Pixar and the slinky dog coaser looks fun (I'm not much of a thrill ride person so it looks more up my alley than say Rockin' Roller Coaster).


----------



## JessicaGreye

Forgive me if this has already been discussed (but this is a long thread and I skimmed a lot of it and didn't see this).

I'm doing the Half this January and I was on the runDisney site last night and noticed that it says the half starts in MK.  Are they changing the course?  I've only ever done one other half at WDW (the Princess a few years back), but I thought the general course was the same- Epcot to MK back to Epcot.  I couldn't find a course map anywhere, so I'm wondering if anyone is in the know about the change or if it's just poor wording on runDisney's part.  Thanks!


----------



## jeanigor

JessicaGreye said:


> Forgive me if this has already been discussed (but this is a long thread and I skimmed a lot of it and didn't see this).
> 
> I'm doing the Half this January and I was on the runDisney site last night and noticed that it says the half starts in MK.  Are they changing the course?  I've only ever done one other half at WDW (the Princess a few years back), but I thought the general course was the same- Epcot to MK back to Epcot.  I couldn't find a course map anywhere, so I'm wondering if anyone is in the know about the change or if it's just poor wording on runDisney's part.  Thanks!



I'm not sure where you found that, but in the event description it states this:

*Saturday, January 6, 2018
5:30 a.m.*
_Walt Disney World_® Resort, Florida  *Start/Finish:Epcot®*
Join a thrilling 13.1-mile run through _Magic Kingdom_® Park and _Epcot_®!

Reading the paragraph after that, it does say starting in the Magic Kingdom, but that was just a poor word choice. MK is the first park you run through.


----------



## JessicaGreye

jeanigor said:


> I'm not sure where you found that, but in the event description it states this:
> 
> *Saturday, January 6, 2018
> 5:30 a.m.*
> _Walt Disney World_® Resort, Florida  *Start/Finish:Epcot®*
> Join a thrilling 13.1-mile run through _Magic Kingdom_® Park and _Epcot_®!
> 
> Reading the paragraph after that, it does say starting in the Magic Kingdom, but that was just a poor word choice. MK is the first park you run through.



Thanks.  I figured it might be poor wording.  I was kind of looking forward to a new course (and I'm staying at the Contemporary, so starting in MK would have been pretty awesome).  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Barca33Runner

JessicaGreye said:


> Thanks.  I figured it might be poor wording.  I was kind of looking forward to a new course (and I'm staying at the Contemporary, so starting in MK would have been pretty awesome).  Thanks for your help.



If there is one course over that Weekend that could use a bit of a revamp it's definitely the half. Running through MK is awesome, but that's pretty much the only highlight of the course. I would also guess it's just poor wording.


----------



## DOOM1001

The only time I've ever done the marathon weekend half was 2015 when I did Goofy,I always do the full,its my favorite race!The half course is honestly not the most exciting course,its basically an out and back to MK,running on World Dr is a bit dull.Its very unlikely they would move the start from Epcot as that's race central,where everything goes down but I wonder if they could have 2-3 routes for the half and rotate them.Obviously for newbies running for the first time running through MK is a highlight but I think it would keep the race fresher and unique for many others if they would rotate a new course our two while keeping the original course in the mix.And when I say new courses I mean new courses,run us through DHS when the new areas open,Disney Springs,Typhoon Lagoon,etc..Is it a bad idea,maybe but at least for me it would give me a reason to sign up,cause right now I'm fine just doing the full.


----------



## FFigawi

DOOM1001 said:


> The only time I've ever done the marathon weekend half was 2015 when I did Goofy,I always do the full,its my favorite race!The half course is honestly not the most exciting course,its basically an out and back to MK,running on World Dr is a bit dull.Its very unlikely they would move the start from Epcot as that's race central,where everything goes down but I wonder if they could have 2-3 routes for the half and rotate them.Obviously for newbies running for the first time running through MK is a highlight but I think it would keep the race fresher and unique for many others if they would rotate a new course our two while keeping the original course in the mix.And when I say new courses I mean new courses,run us through DHS when the new areas open,Disney Springs,Typhoon Lagoon,etc..Is it a bad idea,maybe but at least for me it would give me a reason to sign up,cause right now I'm fine just doing the full.



I like your course rotation suggestion. I'd love to have them bring back the old marathon courses as options too. Running around World Showcase in the dark was a really great way to start the race.


----------



## IamTrike

FFigawi said:


> I like your course rotation suggestion. I'd love to have them bring back the old marathon courses as options too. Running around World Showcase in the dark was a really great way to start the race.


I was just talking with my running buddies about that during our long run this Sunday morning.  That was a great experience.  I loved the fire and the drumbeat as you ran through it.  It was an incredible way to start a race.


----------



## hotblooded

FFigawi said:


> I like your course rotation suggestion. I'd love to have them bring back the old marathon courses as options too. Running around World Showcase in the dark was a really great way to start the race.


Starting a race in World Showcase with the torches lit up is why I fell in love with the 2016 Dark Side course. It was otherworldly with Star Wars music piped in.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Sunday's question:  There is a lot to be excited about, but I'm most excited about the changes to Epcot.  Epcot is something that makes Disney World as a whole really special (though it's my third favorite park out of the four), and I'm happy to see it get some needed attention.  I'm already dreaming of how awesome our family trip will be during the 50th anniversary when most (or all?) of this stuff will be complete.


----------



## MakingImpossiblePossible

FelisLachesis said:


> I've been pondering the chEAR squad for months, now, and now it's time to pull the trigger.
> 
> On both days, I wanted to get pictures of her in front of Cindy's Humble Abode, and then on Sunday, catch up with her somewhere around or in AK (I now have hoppers, thanks to my daughter "fixing" my tickets when she went to MK yesterday) and in AK, give her a change of clothes and an energy boost, then run to Epcot to see her finish.
> 
> The reserved seating sounds nice, so I can get in, take the pictures at MK, and get out, and not have to fight for a seat.  Getting chEAR Gold seems like a no-brainer.
> 
> My question is the Race Retreat / chEAR Platinum.    She wants the retreat because her pre-race ritual usually involves a commode, and she likes having access to a little food (but we can always bring that) and the temperature control is nice.  I'd be her bag check, so that's not necessary.  It's post-race that I have a concern about.  She's going to run SLOW.  How slow is she?  Let's say she might be handed a balloon during the race   I'm wondering if she would be able to actually enjoy the retreat after the race, or if it's going to close up on her before she actually finishes?  She'll probably be starting out of corral L-M (out of P) [12-13 out of 16]



As a newer disney marathoner with health concerns, I appreciated having family meet me at Cinderella Castle, ESPN (and once in front of the McDonalds near ESPN), and finally at the finish. If they had passes they would have met me in animal kingdom instead of ESPN. My first race or two, I was spoiled by them! They brought a spare pair of shoes and socks in case of rain (I blister very easily), refills for meds (stomach meds like gas-x, sudafed, actual medications- all tested as needed during previous runs), and refills for fueling (gels, my water/Gatorade mix, salt pills). Now that I have a hydration backpack I carry what I need myself, but if it was forecast to pour rain or have temperatures that will make me think I'm running on the sun (due to my cold-loving penguin-esque qualities), I would be forever grateful to be spoiled again. 
As to the race retreat, as a slow runner, the post-race wasn't worth it because it was basically over by the time I got there. And the morning retreat closed before I was able to make use of it. Also, being slow and enjoying as many picture opportunities as I can stand, there are usually many open seats by the time the back of the pack arrives at the end. I'm local, so I bring everything I need to the start and dump it before the race begins.


----------



## cavepig

Running through the water parks would be way cool. But with narrow paths I don't see it happening otherwise I could see people falling into the creeks! But it would be fun.

Finally, have our room booked, All-Star Sports again. Nothing fancy, but it's been good for what we need in the past.


----------



## lahobbs4

Sunday question: Super excited about Ratatouille & the new Epcot countries! It's our favorite park (close second is AK) so we are happy to have more reasons to spend time in the World Showcase and immerse our kids in that area even more


----------



## FelisLachesis

lahobbs4 said:


> Sunday question: Super excited about Ratatouille & the new Epcot countries! It's our favorite park (close second is AK) so we are happy to have more reasons to spend time in the World Showcase and immerse our kids in that area even more



Sadly, no new country pavilions were announced at D23. There was a rumour that Brazil would be mentioned, but it never came to pass.


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> Sadly, no new country pavilions were announced at D23. There was a rumour that Brazil would be mentioned, but it never came to pass.


It is still very very possible


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> It is still very very possible



I hope so! There are still many parts of the world woefully underrepresented at WS. I'd love to see a pavilion from South America (Brazil, anyone?), Eastern Europe, Sub-Saharan Africa or the Middle East.

... OMG Middle Eastern food is so good, and really healthy, too.


----------



## UNCBear24

FFigawi said:


> I like your course rotation suggestion. I'd love to have them bring back the old marathon courses as options too. Running around World Showcase in the dark was a really great way to start the race.


Yes, I loved going into Epcot to begin the marathon.


----------



## lahobbs4

FelisLachesis said:


> Sadly, no new country pavilions were announced at D23. There was a rumour that Brazil would be mentioned, but it never came to pass.



Well crap. There was so much happening on Twitter that day and I couldn't keep up.


----------



## FelisLachesis

UNCBear24 said:


> Yes, I loved going into Epcot to begin the marathon.



You used to run around the world, and then run around The World. Now you run around The World, and then run around the world.


----------



## ANIM8R

cavepig said:


> Running through the water parks would be way cool. But with narrow paths I don't see it happening otherwise I could see people falling into the creeks! But it would be fun.



Biathalon!


----------



## FelisLachesis

lahobbs4 said:


> Well crap. There was so much happening on Twitter that day and I couldn't keep up.



It was a whirlwind of announcements at D23, definitely. There was a huge rumour that Brazil was going to get mentioned, but it never came to be. That might be where you got your signals crossed.


----------



## RENThead09

FelisLachesis said:


> It was a whirlwind of announcements at D23, definitely. There was a huge rumour that Brazil was going to get mentioned, but it never came to be. That might be where you got your signals crossed.



still hope for the D23 event at Epcot coming up.  Most are guessing they will clarify the announcements from the expo and possible add some new stuff (like a new country)


----------



## rteetz

RENThead09 said:


> still hope for the D23 event at Epcot coming up.  Most are guessing they will clarify the announcements from the expo and possible add some new stuff (like a new country)


Bob Chapek did say there is more in store for Epcot...


----------



## FelisLachesis

RENThead09 said:


> still hope for the D23 event at Epcot coming up.  Most are guessing they will clarify the announcements from the expo and possible add some new stuff (like a new country)





rteetz said:


> Bob Chapek did say there is more in store for Epcot...



Oh yeah!  I didn't say nothing's going to happen at Epcot, I really hope something does.  All I'm saying is it hasn't happened, yet.


----------



## GollyGadget

I'm honestly not that particularly excited about any of the announcements. I love that there are some big additions coming but none of them shout out to me. That said, talk to me in a few years when the announcements become reality and I'm sure I'll be excited to check them out


----------



## CherieFran

Saw a sports medicine doc today who diagnosed me with femoracetabular impingement. Basically my hip bones are squishing the cartilage and either irritating/inflaming it or possibly tearing it (MRI scheduled next week to know more). Anyone dealt with this issue before?

First step for now is 6-8 weeks of PT and no running. Hopefully that will allow things to calm down and align better so I can resume running without causing irritation again. Got the okay to bike, so hopefully I can maintain a fairly decent level of cardio with that. If I can't start training for Dopey by mid-September, I'm going to be...unhappy.


----------



## lhermiston

CherieFran said:


> Saw a sports medicine doc today who diagnosed me with femoracetabular impingement. Basically my hip bones are squishing the cartilage and either irritating/inflaming it or possibly tearing it (MRI scheduled next week to know more). Anyone dealt with this issue before?
> 
> First step for now is 6-8 weeks of PT and no running. Hopefully that will allow things to calm down and align better so I can resume running without causing irritation again. Got the okay to bike, so hopefully I can maintain a fairly decent level of cardio with that. If I can't start training for Dopey by mid-September, I'm going to be...unhappy.



Best wishes for a speedy recovery. I know how hard it is to stay off your feet in the middle of training. Can you swim, as well as bike?


----------



## ZellyB

CherieFran said:


> Saw a sports medicine doc today who diagnosed me with femoracetabular impingement. Basically my hip bones are squishing the cartilage and either irritating/inflaming it or possibly tearing it (MRI scheduled next week to know more). Anyone dealt with this issue before?
> 
> First step for now is 6-8 weeks of PT and no running. Hopefully that will allow things to calm down and align better so I can resume running without causing irritation again. Got the okay to bike, so hopefully I can maintain a fairly decent level of cardio with that. If I can't start training for Dopey by mid-September, I'm going to be...unhappy.



I'm really sorry to hear that.  I'm glad rest and PT is likely to fix it, but so tough to have something like that when you have big races coming up. You are a strong runner though, so I know you can get where you need to be even with a short training lead up. Here's hoping the MRI goes well and that the PT and rest do their job quickly.


----------



## cavepig

CherieFran said:


> Saw a sports medicine doc today who diagnosed me with femoracetabular impingement. Basically my hip bones are squishing the cartilage and either irritating/inflaming it or possibly tearing it (MRI scheduled next week to know more). Anyone dealt with this issue before?
> 
> First step for now is 6-8 weeks of PT and no running. Hopefully that will allow things to calm down and align better so I can resume running without causing irritation again. Got the okay to bike, so hopefully I can maintain a fairly decent level of cardio with that. If I can't start training for Dopey by mid-September, I'm going to be...unhappy.


Oh boo, it's never cool when a fancy name goes with it! Never heard of it so no help, but bere's to rest & PT doing their job & maybe a little pixie dust!


----------



## PCFriar80

CherieFran said:


> Saw a sports medicine doc today who diagnosed me with femoracetabular impingement. Basically my hip bones are squishing the cartilage and either irritating/inflaming it or possibly tearing it (MRI scheduled next week to know more). Anyone dealt with this issue before?
> 
> First step for now is 6-8 weeks of PT and no running. Hopefully that will allow things to calm down and align better so I can resume running without causing irritation again. Got the okay to bike, so hopefully I can maintain a fairly decent level of cardio with that. If I can't start training for Dopey by mid-September, I'm going to be...unhappy.



Best of luck with the MRI, PT, and recovery.  Hope the MRI results bring you some positive news [not worse than it already is].  6 - 8 weeks will be over before you know it!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

CherieFran said:


> Saw a sports medicine doc today who diagnosed me with femoracetabular impingement. Basically my hip bones are squishing the cartilage and either irritating/inflaming it or possibly tearing it (MRI scheduled next week to know more). Anyone dealt with this issue before?
> 
> First step for now is 6-8 weeks of PT and no running. Hopefully that will allow things to calm down and align better so I can resume running without causing irritation again. Got the okay to bike, so hopefully I can maintain a fairly decent level of cardio with that. If I can't start training for Dopey by mid-September, I'm going to be...unhappy.


So sorry to hear this.  I hope things heal as quickly as possible!


----------



## CherieFran

lhermiston said:


> Best wishes for a speedy recovery. I know how hard it is to stay off your feet in the middle of training. Can you swim, as well as bike?



Thanks! Swimming is approved as well. I've done a little but I'm not a great swimmer and being at the mercy of the weather (outdoor pool) and limited pool hours doesn't allow for a lot of consistency.



ZellyB said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that.  I'm glad rest and PT is likely to fix it, but so tough to have something like that when you have big races coming up. You are a strong runner though, so I know you can get where you need to be even with a short training lead up. Here's hoping the MRI goes well and that the PT and rest do their job quickly.





cavepig said:


> Oh boo, it's never cool when a fancy name goes with it! Never heard of it so no help, but bere's to rest & PT doing their job & maybe a little pixie dust!





PCFriar80 said:


> Best of luck with the MRI, PT, and recovery.  Hope the MRI results bring you some positive news [not worse than it already is].  6 - 8 weeks will be over before you know it!





disneydaydreamer33 said:


> So sorry to hear this.  I hope things heal as quickly as possible!



Thanks, all!! I know this group fully appreciates the frustration. I feel like I've been planning this weekend forever already - race registration, booking hotel, flights, ADRs and now that it's FINALLY time to start training, I can't.

On a non-injury note, I splurged on race retreat for the day of the marathon, mostly to take advantage of early expo access. Supposedly there are character meets at the retreat? Can anyone who's done this in the past shed light on what to expect? Mostly wondering if it's the race theme character(s) (say, Goofey/Dopey) or something more random.


----------



## MissLiss279

CherieFran said:


> On a non-injury note, I splurged on race retreat for the day of the marathon, mostly to take advantage of early expo access. Supposedly there are character meets at the retreat? Can anyone who's done this in the past shed light on what to expect? Mostly wondering if it's the race theme character(s) (say, Goofey/Dopey) or something more random.



Last time, I think it was Judy Hopps and Nick Wilde from Zootopia - although I could be wrong. In 2016, it was Br'er Rabbit, Br'er Fox, and Br'er Bear one day and the Country Bears another day (although as I'm looking at pictures those two groups were there for the 5k and 10k breakfast when they had that, and I don't have pictures for the half and full day).


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday everyone! I hope you all had a great week!

As always Sunday's are for Disney...

Today's question: You can choose only one Mickey shaped food item. What would you choose? 

My answer: a Mickey shaped caramel apple. They are one of my favorite items and I love the detail in them.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! I hope you all had a great week!
> 
> As always Sunday's are for Disney...
> 
> Today's question: You can choose only one Mickey shaped food item. What would you choose?



Those chocolate/vanilla shortbread cookies you can buy at the gift shops!  


(Also Mickey Butter served with bread - I realize it's the same as what they serve now but special Butter shapes were cool!)


----------



## mrsg00fy

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! I hope you all had a great week!
> 
> As always Sunday's are for Disney...
> 
> Today's question: You can choose only one Mickey shaped food item. What would you choose?
> 
> My answer: a Mickey shaped caramel apple. They are one of my favorite items and I love the detail in them.



Mickey waffles!!


----------



## drummerwife

Mickey Waffles!! (I'm old school)
Here's a side question to the Mickey shaped food. What part do you eat first?
I always have to eat both ears first.


----------



## mrsg00fy

drummerwife said:


> Mickey Waffles!! (I'm old school)
> Here's a side question to the Mickey shaped food. What part do you eat first?
> I always have to eat both ears first.


Ears first. Definitely.


----------



## lhermiston

Mickey pretzel!


----------



## GollyGadget

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! I hope you all had a great week!
> 
> As always Sunday's are for Disney...
> 
> Today's question: You can choose only one Mickey shaped food item. What would you choose?
> 
> My answer: a Mickey shaped caramel apple. They are one of my favorite items and I love the detail in them.


I know lots of people are partial to the Mickey ice cream bar but for me it's gotta be the Mickey ice cream sandwich.


----------



## camaker

[QUOTE="rteetz, post: 57980321, member: 462852]
As always Sunday's are for Disney...

Today's question: You can choose only one Mickey shaped food item. What would you choose?[/QUOTE]

The Mickey head shaped Rice Krispie treat!  No chocolate covering, just the Rice Krispie treat. Love those things!


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! I hope you all had a great week!
> 
> As always Sunday's are for Disney...
> 
> Today's question: You can choose only one Mickey shaped food item. What would you choose?



Not sure if they still make it, but Mickey pasta for me!


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Today's question: You can choose only one Mickey shaped food item. What would you choose?


Oh this is tough, I'll go with the Mickey chocolate covered pretzels, but the little ones. 



Dis_Yoda said:


> Those chocolate/vanilla shortbread cookies you can buy at the gift shops!
> (Also Mickey Butter served with bread - I realize it's the same as what they serve now but special Butter shapes were cool!)


I love those cookies too! 




drummerwife said:


> Mickey Waffles!! (I'm old school)
> Here's a side question to the Mickey shaped food. What part do you eat first?
> I always have to eat both ears first.


Yes, Ears!


----------



## baxter24

The Mickey shaped Rice Krispie treats for the win!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

I have to agree with the Mickey shaped Rice Krispie treats but I like mine dipped in milk chocolate


----------



## CherieFran

I'm going with Mickey-shaped soft pretzel. With mustard!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Oh so many good ones to choose from!  I'm going to echo the Mickey soft pretzel vote!  There is nothing better after running around the theme parks, to take a snack break with one of those!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Mickey shaped waffles...because breakfast is my favorite meal!


----------



## Sailormoon2

MICKEY WAFFLE!!!


----------



## RENThead09

since school bread isnt shaped correctly, I will go with......
Mickey Carmel Apple.  So many options.  mmmmmmmmm


----------



## lahobbs4

This may be the most difficult question yet 

Mickey Waffles AND Mickey rice crispy treats are LITERALLY my only must-have foods every trip!


----------



## FelisLachesis

Is there a Mickey hamburger anywhere?


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> Is there a Mickey hamburger anywhere?


Not that I know of. Shanghai Disneyland has it tho.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Today's question: You can choose only one Mickey shaped food item. What would you choose?



My oft-praised favorite, a palmier from les Halles. From any other place it may not be construed as Mickey shaped, but at WDW its unmistakeable.


----------



## Baloo in MI

For me it is all about the Mickey premium ice cream bar.  I am not supposed to have milk anymore so the next trip will be the first without a Mickey bar; well really multiple Mickey bars.  Sad just thinking about it!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Mickey Rice KrispyTreat. Plain, no chocolate ears.


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> Today's question: You can choose only one Mickey shaped food item. What would you choose?



At first thought, I went with the sweet cream filled pretzels at the Lunching Pad in Tomorrowland. However, I cannot for the life of me remember if they are Mickey shaped, they never last long enough for me to see. So for a back up, the rice krispie Mickey. Chocolate or not, sprinkles or not. I am fine with any and all of these variations.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

rteetz said:


> Today's question: You can choose only one Mickey shaped food item. What would you choose?


Mickey Gummies! Mickey bar is a close second but I love me some gummies!


----------



## sourire

Mickey Premium Bar! And close second:Mickey waffle!


----------



## hauntedcity

rteetz said:


> Today's question: You can choose only one Mickey shaped food item. What would you choose?



Mickey Ice Cream Bar.


----------



## Chaitali

Yum... I'm torn between the rice krispy treats and the pretzels.  Both so delicious   And I agree, definitely eating the ears first.


----------



## michigandergirl

Mickey ice cream bar!


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> Today's question: You can choose only one Mickey shaped food item. What would you choose?


Soft pretzel! But a _fresh_ one, still a little warm, but not too warm, _lightly_ salted, with 5 packs of mustard for dipping.


----------



## dzak1717

any item as long as I'm eating it in WDW

But if i had to narrow it down, I'd go with waffles. Fill the ears w syrup and butter and go for them first.


----------



## Disneyqueendenmark

I read that there is a bus from CBR to ESPN. Is that still the case? I'm staying at CBR and it would be awesome if I could go directly from the hotel and to the expo. 
I've been planning on getting to the expo when it opens on Jan 3rd. Is there a line hours before or can I be there at 11:30 and wait till they open at 12? I imagine it's a complete madhouse the first day.


----------



## FFigawi

Disneyqueendenmark said:


> I read that there is a bus from CBR to ESPN. Is that still the case? I'm staying at CBR and it would be awesome if I could go directly from the hotel and to the expo.
> I've been planning on getting to the expo when it opens on Jan 3rd. Is there a line hours before or can I be there at 11:30 and wait till they open at 12? I imagine it's a complete madhouse the first day.



Yes, there is a bus from each resort to ESPN and back again. On the first day, there will be intense crowds until about 2pm based on previous years. The longest lines are for the merchandise. Getting your packet is a fairly quick and easy process.


----------



## Disneyqueendenmark

FFigawi said:


> Yes, there is a bus from each resort to ESPN and back again. On the first day, there will be intense crowds until about 2pm based on previous years. The longest lines are for the merchandise. Getting your packet is a fairly quick and easy process.


Thanks! 
I'm not entirely sure if I want to go when they open. It's my first time doing a runDisney race in the US and I thought it would be kinda fun to experience the madhouse-feeling at the expo  I'm interested in merchandise but mostly pins and then NB shoes.


----------



## marn913

In went to the expo from CBR this year, very easy.   Printing your waiver before you arrive will save time.    The only lines I encountered were to enter the merchandise area, and for checkout at the official Disney merchandise areas.    However, they were not really that bad.     Packet pick-up was quick and easy.


----------



## UNCBear24

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! I hope you all had a great week!
> 
> As always Sunday's are for Disney...
> 
> Today's question: You can choose only one Mickey shaped food item. What would you choose?



I'd go with the chocolate dipped Rice Krispy treat!


----------



## FelisLachesis

Most of the rD merch (not the New Balance shoes) are available to preorder at some time before the expo, right?


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> Most of the rD merch (not the New Balance shoes) are available to preorder at some time before the expo, right?


No. Usually only pins and jackets are. Everything else is only available at the expo and sometimes items will make their way to the shop disney parks app after the race weekend.


----------



## cavepig

FelisLachesis said:


> Most of the rD merch (not the New Balance shoes) are available to preorder at some time before the expo, right?


Like rteetz said, only preorder is pins and jackets and this year they are bundling a magnet with pins and the 25th figurine and ornament bundle.  There is a ton more stuff for sale, like shirts (various types from long to tshirt to tank to pullovers), other jackets different then preorder, various magnets, glasses (could be drinking cup, wine, shot, etc.), mugs, banners sometimes, stuffed runner Mickey usually with the year & hats, sweaty bands/headbands &  stuff I can't remember.  They have stuff for each race distance and the challenges.  Also, some regular RunDisney merch. not marathon weekend specific. is for sale.

Pre-order stuff is just a very small portion of it.


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> No. Usually only pins and jackets are. Everything else is only available at the expo and sometimes items will make their way to the shop disney parks app after the race weekend.



Yeah, only the stuff that doesn't sell out 



cavepig said:


> Like rteetz said, only preorder is pins and jackets and this year they are bundling a magnet with pins and the 25th figurine and ornament bundle.  There is a ton more stuff for sale, like shirts (various types from long to tshirt to tank to pullovers), other jackets different then preorder, various magnets, glasses (could be drinking cup, wine, shot, etc.), mugs, banners sometimes, stuffed runner Mickey usually with the year & hats, sweaty bands/headbands &  stuff I can't remember.  They have stuff for each race distance and the challenges.  Also, some regular RunDisney merch. not marathon weekend specific. is for sale.
> 
> Pre-order stuff is just a very small portion of it.



Good gravy! That's a lot of merch! How much of this stuff disappears while Race Retreat members are in there?


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> Yeah, only the stuff that doesn't sell out
> 
> 
> 
> Good gravy! That's a lot of merch! How much of this stuff disappears while Race Retreat members are in there?


Last year went quite well actually. There were plenty of pins, jackets, shirts, etc for people to choose from that first day. The shoe ornament said were a hot item. I was happy to get one. I also got a dopey jacket.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

So, a few months ago I was considering registering for the Marathon since it will be the 25th Anniversary and I want so bad to be a part of that. But for a number of reasons I never intended to register too far in advance, so I didn't and had kind of stopped thinking about it for a while. But this past weekend, I found out that my sister is signed up (she has a friend who did it last year and I knew the friend signed up a couple weeks ago but had no idea my sister did). So now it's back on my radar and I haven't ruled it out. I just can't really register since I have an uncertain job situation at this time and can't bring myself to drop the money. Hopefully something works out in the next couple months.


----------



## cavepig

FelisLachesis said:


> Good gravy! That's a lot of merch! How much of this stuff disappears while Race Retreat members are in there?


No idea, but hot items can go fast though. I know in 2016 they were out of Dopey jackets when I went to the expo the Wed. evening, but they had I think almost everything else still. 



*DisneyDreamer said:


> So, a few months ago I was considering registering for the Marathon since it will be the 25th Anniversary and I want so bad to be a part of that. But for a number of reasons I never intended to register too far in advance, so I didn't and had kind of stopped thinking about it for a while. But this past weekend, I found out that my sister is signed up (she has a friend who did it last year and I knew the friend signed up a couple weeks ago but had no idea my sister did). So now it's back on my radar and I haven't ruled it out. I just can't really register since I have an uncertain job situation at this time and can't bring myself to drop the money. Hopefully something works out in the next couple months.


Hope it works out for you, at least I doubt the full will sell out so you've got that on your side


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> Last year went quite well actually. There were plenty of pins, jackets, shirts, etc for people to choose from that first day. The shoe ornament said were a hot item. I was happy to get one. I also got a dopey jacket.



Ugh, now I have to figure out how to get in there without a mob.  I want in early, without having to buy a marathon which I have no intent on running.


----------



## FFigawi

FelisLachesis said:


> Ugh, now I have to figure out how to get in there without a mob.  I want in early, without having to buy a marathon which I have no intent on running.



Why do you have to be in early? If you get the race retreat for your girlfriend who is running the marathon, she can go buy anything needed during the expo early hours.


----------



## FelisLachesis

FFigawi said:


> Why do you have to be in early? If you get the race retreat for your girlfriend who is running the marathon, she can go buy anything needed during the expo early hours.



I got a bib, also, but not for neither the half nor the full. I don't want to wait for a couple of hours until I can get mine.

The question is, can she grab my bib? Can I write something to say she's authorized to grab it in my stead?


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> I got a bib, also, but not for neither the half nor the full. I don't want to wait for a couple of hours until I can get mine.
> 
> The question is, can she grab my bib? Can I write something to say she's authorized to grab it in my stead?


5K merchandise doesn't go that fast so I don't think you have to worry. 

She cannot get your bib, you must pick it up with an ID.


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> 5K merchandise doesn't go that fast so I don't think you have to worry.
> 
> She cannot get your bib, you must pick it up with an ID.



Ugh. Some other races allow this.

I found this thread from last year:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/packet-pick-up-services.3497431/

Did that actually come to pass? And did they keep doing this?


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> Ugh. Some other races allow this.
> 
> I found this thread from last year:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/packet-pick-up-services.3497431/
> 
> Did that actually come to pass? And did they keep doing this?


It was tested for that one race but did not continue. Again since you are doing the 5K you shouldn't have any problems with packet pick up. It has been located in the past just outside Champion Stadium. I find the expo to be nice experience with fellow runners all excited for their various races. Now there are times it can get a little crazy mostly due to merchandise but I have never had any major issues.


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> It was tested for that one race but did not continue. Again since you are doing the 5K you shouldn't have any problems with packet pick up. It has been located in the past just outside Champion Stadium. I find the expo to be nice experience with fellow runners all excited for their various races. Now there are times it can get a little crazy mostly due to merchandise but I have never had any major issues.



Fair enough.  I'm thinking I didn't make my desired end result clear.

I want to get in to the Expo as early and get out as quickly as possible.  

I'm not really interested in most of the merch in there, especially the non rD stuff.  We've seen most of the general stuff at the expos at the various races, already.  The only non rD "pavilion" we probably won't see anywhere else is the New Balance shoes.  And one thing you guys have said is to not wear brand new anything before a race.  The non rD stuff we'll get at the Philly Marathon expo, or we'll just find it online.  That's why I asked about the rD stuff, specifically, and you guys said only a small selection is available for pre-order.  Most of the stuff has to be grabbed from the expo, itself.  That's fine, I can do without.

Barring that, that was also why I said "noon‽" when the expo times were released.  That's a lot later than I wanted it to be.  I could deal with 11, but noon cuts into some of my plans a lot more than I wanted it to, so I have to re-arrange a few things.  I like 10, I'd do even earlier if possible, or even not go at all, which was why I dug up that old thread last post.  I would have loved getting our bibs delivered to the hotel; we wouldn't have had to go to the expo at all!  More time to do park stuff.  That's no longer being offered.

10 o'clock is reserved for Race Retreat purchasers.  Great, my girlfriend could get her Dopey stuff.  I'm still stuck until noon waiting for my 5k bib.  I'm not going to do anything at Disney without her, and she won't without me, save run the other three races.  That was why I also asked if there was a way I could authorize her to pick up my bib.  She could get in, get both our bibs, get out, I don't mind waiting outside 20-30 minutes.  I do have a problem with waiting 2 hours.

If ChEAR Squad Platinum offered early expo entry along with the Race Retreat people, I'd've already purchased both.  Because CSP doesn't, I hesitated buying either one.  My girl and I talked about it, and because of that restriction, we've decided not to buy neither the ChEAR Squad nor the Race Retreat at all.

My original plan was to eat at The Wave for breakfast (mmmmm, (not so) unlimited mimosas), go to the expo by 10, get our stuff, spend the day at Epcot.  Now it's looking like we may either QS breakfast, or look for a PPO (good luck Felis), and hit Epcot at rope drop.  Sometime around 11:30-1:00 or so, walk over to BC/YC and take the bus from there to the expo.


----------



## FelisLachesis

So I talked with my girl about this. We found a reservation at The Wave for 7:30 that morning. We booked that, and then plan to hit Epcot by rope drop or shortly thereafter. Around 11:30 to 1:00, we'll go the BC/YC and grab a bus to the expo.

Thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## hauntedcity

FelisLachesis said:


> Yeah, only the stuff that doesn't sell out



I was just at the Disney Character Outlets in Orlando last weekend, and they had lots of the Marathon Dooney & Bourke bags on clearance.  No other runDisney stuff, though.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Does anyone know when they will release the days for ROL during Marathon week-end? I was just on WDW site and noticed times for all other night shows (except SW fireworks actually) are listed...


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> Last year went quite well actually. There were plenty of pins, jackets, shirts, etc for people to choose from that first day. The shoe ornament said were a hot item. I was happy to get one. I also got a dopey jacket.





cavepig said:


> No idea, but hot items can go fast though. I know in 2016 they were out of Dopey jackets when I went to the expo the Wed. evening, but they had I think almost everything else still.


I think in general there tends to be one or two items that sell out every race.  For example 2016 Dopey Jackets, at the Disneyland Half in 2016 it was the Ogio bags, at the 2017 Marathon weekend it was the 1/2 marathon pin. 



rteetz said:


> It was tested for that one race but did not continue. Again since you are doing the 5K you shouldn't have any problems with packet pick up. It has been located in the past just outside Champion Stadium. I find the expo to be nice experience with fellow runners all excited for their various races. Now there are times it can get a little crazy mostly due to merchandise but I have never had any major issues.


Depending on when you arrive there can be a long line even to get into packet pickup particularly at open.  I know there was this year on Thursday morning before the expo opened.  I think that line goes down pretty quickly.   I remember seeing pictures on facebook of the line to get into the EXPO building on Weds  last year and it was really long on Wednesday.


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> I think in general there tends to be one or two items that sell out every race.  For example 2016 Dopey Jackets, at the Disneyland Half in 2016 it was the Ogio bags, at the 2017 Marathon weekend it was the 1/2 marathon pin.
> 
> 
> Depending on when you arrive there can be a long line even to get into packet pickup particularly at open.  I know there was this year on Thursday morning before the expo opened.  I think that line goes down pretty quickly.   I remember seeing pictures on facebook of the line to get into the EXPO building on Weds  last year and it was really long on Wednesday.


I do remember that. I've luckily never experienced that.


----------



## PrincessV

IDK if I just hit it at exactly the wrong time, or what, but 2017 Marathon expo was second only to opening day of PHM 2013 in gnarliest expo experience for me! I arrived by car at noon - couldn't even cross Osceola (I was on Victory Way) when the light turned green, traffic was so backed up. I bailed and went to CSR to eat, then tried again around 1pm. Got into the parking lot no problem, no line to enter WWOS... but a loooong line to enter the building for Dopey pickup. It moved at a good clip, but lots of going around and around the queue. When I got out of there, the line to enter the actual expo in the J Center was stretched all the way around the fields, so I skipped it entirely and bought nothing. Sunday night I bought a Dopey mug in MK and that was the entirety of my "race" merchandise haul lol!


----------



## Sailormoon2

rteetz said:


> I also got a dopey jacket.


If this was not the preorder kind can you post a picture...pretty please!!!



FelisLachesis said:


> I want to get in to the Expo as early and get out as quickly as possible.


I picked up my Bibs, picked up my pre-orders, did one circuit of the merchandise, made 2 purchases and was back on a bus to my hotel in 60 minutes!! Packet pick-up is really well organized and fast! I also walk at cheetah pace, and was not overwhelmed by crowds at all! That was late afternoon on the first day of the Expo.


----------



## rteetz

Sailormoon2 said:


> If this was not the preorder kind can you post a picture...pretty please!!!


 In this one you can kind of see Dopey on the back and it reads Run Dopey.





Front has Dopey Challenge logo on the left side and the small champion logo on the right.


----------



## FelisLachesis

How'd it taste?


----------



## sourire

Sidenote: where did you find Donald there?!


----------



## rteetz

sourire said:


> Sidenote: where did you find Donald there?!


That is from the dumbo/circus area in fantasyland.


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> How'd it taste?


Great!


----------



## StarGirl11

Personally I found the race retreat perk worth it and actually need to check if I'm good to get it again. I got there around 10 via taxi (they do have buses but I got tired of waiting and finally just waved a taxi down and shared a ride with a couple of fellow Race Retreat runners) and was walking out of ESPN with everything, bib, merchandise, even a shirt I bought from a vendor, by the time it opened to the general public at noon. The not waiting 3 hours to get in was great.

On the other hand I have yet to do any of the Disneyland VIP experiences. I think their biggest perk besides early opening is Photopass. And since its not 3 hours of waiting at Disneyland I don't see a point in doing their VIP.


----------



## pixarmom

I did the race retreat/early expo for Dopey last year, and I'll say this about that.  I had race retreat and my son did not - he was only running the 5K.  The checkpoints for packet pickup were at the Field House and Jostens Center.   I picked up all my Dopey stuff.  Then we picked up my son's 5K stuff outside of Champion Stadium and went to Jostens to get his shirt. 

He's tiny and it was just the two of us, so they allowed him to go into the Field House and Jostens Center with me without a race retreat bracelet.   But the point is, the 5K pick-up outside of Champion Stadium - where ID is needed for bib pickup - was free and clear.  No checking of race retreat bracelets or anything.  It looked like anyone could walk up and pick up 5K bibs with ID, even if they didn't have the race retreat bracelet.  And if one person has entry to Jostens, they can pick up another person's 5K shirt without ID.  At least I think so - I've gone in to get my husband's shirt in the past when he's had it with the expo and already presented ID to pick up his bib.

I don't know if this would work out next year, but that was our experience.


----------



## FelisLachesis

pixarmom said:


> I did the race retreat/early expo for Dopey last year, and I'll say this about that.  I had race retreat and my son did not - he was only running the 5K.  The checkpoints for packet pickup were at the Field House and Jostens Center.   I picked up all my Dopey stuff.  Then we picked up my son's 5K stuff outside of Champion Stadium and went to Jostens to get his shirt.
> 
> He's tiny and it was just the two of us, so they allowed him to go into the Field House and Jostens Center with me without a race retreat bracelet.   But the point is, the 5K pick-up outside of Champion Stadium - where ID is needed for bib pickup - was free and clear.  No checking of race retreat bracelets or anything.  It looked like anyone could walk up and pick up 5K bibs with ID, even if they didn't have the race retreat bracelet.  And if one person has entry to Jostens, they can pick up another person's 5K shirt without ID.  At least I think so - I've gone in to get my husband's shirt in the past when he's had it with the expo and already presented ID to pick up his bib.
> 
> I don't know if this would work out next year, but that was our experience.



I appreciate the report.  It gives me stuff to think about, and actually makes me feel quite a bit more at ease.

From what you're saying, it seems that the reason for the RR wristband checking is the merchandise area.  They probably don't care as much about people just grabbing bibs, especially if they're away from all the merch.  They just don't want non RR people to grab all the merchandise, knowing some of it will just end up on eBay that afternoon (ack!)

Edit: I looked at the 2017 expo maps, and remembered what @rteetz told me, and the 5k/10k pickup is at the Champion Stadium, not at the field house nor Jostens.  There's no official runDisney merchandise vendor at the baseball diamond, which may make it more lax in letting people in early.


----------



## Disneyqueendenmark

Another few questions from me 

1) I have a memory maker, will I be able to get my race photos linked to that? Or do I need to pay extra? 

2) Are there a lot of photographers along the route or just a few (Castle, finish)? 

3) How and when do I sign up for the NB queue at the expo? Will I be assigned a special time or can I go anytime anyday? 

4) Has any of you walked or ran with a small powerbank? Since I'm planning on walking most of the marathon, I expect that my phone could run out of power if I listen to music, take pics and videos and so on for 7 hours. 

5) Is there a facebook group for the marathon weekend '18? 

Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

Disneyqueendenmark said:


> Another few questions from me
> 
> 1) I have a memory maker, will I be able to get my race photos linked to that? Or do I need to pay extra?
> 
> 2) Are there a lot of photographers along the route or just a few (Castle, finish)?
> 
> 3) How and when do I sign up for the NB queue at the expo? Will I be assigned a special time or can I go anytime anyday?
> 
> 4) Has any of you walked or ran with a small powerbank? Since I'm planning on walking most of the marathon, I expect that my phone could run out of power if I listen to music, take pics and videos and so on for 7 hours.
> 
> 5) Is there a facebook group for the marathon weekend '18?
> 
> Thanks!


1. You can link your photos with memory maker. Instructions on that are on the back of the bib.

2. There are a good amount. Not every character stop will have them tho.

3. NB Queue will come out the day prior to the expo and give you a time to come. No guarantee they will have the virtual queue tho...

4. I haven't. I ran with my phone during the marathon but didn't listen to music. My phone fortunately did not die.

5. There is a Dopey Challenge group not sure on overall 2018. There are tons of rundisney groups tho.


----------



## jeanigor

Disneyqueendenmark said:


> Another few questions from me
> 
> 1) I have a memory maker, will I be able to get my race photos linked to that? Or do I need to pay extra?
> 
> 2) Are there a lot of photographers along the route or just a few (Castle, finish)?
> 
> 3) How and when do I sign up for the NB queue at the expo? Will I be assigned a special time or can I go anytime anyday?
> 
> 4) Has any of you walked or ran with a small powerbank? Since I'm planning on walking most of the marathon, I expect that my phone could run out of power if I listen to music, take pics and videos and so on for 7 hours.
> 
> 5) Is there a facebook group for the marathon weekend '18?
> 
> Thanks!



4) Yes. I also run with a small camel pack so I just stick the power pack in with the bladder and run the cord out. For races before I ran with the camel pack, i would just carry it.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Disneyqueendenmark said:


> 2) Are there a lot of photographers along the route or just a few (Castle, finish)?



I don't do character stops and I'm not a camera hog, although I have run multiple years and tend to remember where the photographers are and possibly gravitate toward them.

In the 2015 full, I set a PR of around 50 pictures, including pre and post race. So there are plenty of photographers.


----------



## cavepig

Disneyqueendenmark said:


> Another few questions from me
> 
> 2) Are there a lot of photographers along the route or just a few (Castle, finish)?
> 
> Thanks!


Now that Photopass does the photos the on course photographers usually are easy to spot as they have little green tents by them and when it's dark there are big lights they use.  On course action shot photographers are in the parks at multiple spots but not out on the open road and usually will be on both sides of the streets.  Since they are easy to spot, there are some folks who love to camera hog and run up and jump so just be aware of your surroundings to either not get tripped up or trip up someone.  Then characters stops have them, but like Rteetz said not all character stops will have them, so then it's nice to have you phone or own camera as the CMs will use those for you.


----------



## PrincessV

Disneyqueendenmark said:


> 4) Has any of you walked or ran with a small powerbank? Since I'm planning on walking most of the marathon, I expect that my phone could run out of power if I listen to music, take pics and videos and so on for 7 hours.


Nope, no extra juice here. I use an iPhone 6, running the iSmoothRun app synced with iTunes for music, plus taking pics with it and sending a few texts - I was close to 7 hours of continual use in this year's marathon and only went to 40% battery. The key is turning off all other apps, turning off cellular data, and locking the screen so it's not burning when unneeded.


----------



## pixarmom

FelisLachesis said:


> I appreciate the report.  It gives me stuff to think about, and actually makes me feel quite a bit more at ease.
> 
> From what you're saying, it seems that the reason for the RR wristband checking is the merchandise area.  They probably don't care as much about people just grabbing bibs, especially if they're away from all the merch.  They just don't want non RR people to grab all the merchandise, knowing some of it will just end up on eBay that afternoon (ack!)
> 
> Edit: I looked at the 2017 expo maps, and remembered what @rteetz told me, and the 5k/10k pickup is at the Champion Stadium, not at the field house nor Jostens.  There's no official runDisney merchandise vendor at the baseball diamond, which may make it more lax in letting people in early.



Yes!  The 5K pick up was outside the perimeter of Champion Stadium - not even inside the stadium.  It was sort of out in the open and very accessible, with no checkpoint or area for people to be let in.  The people lining up to get into the Field House at noon could have easily just walked up to grab 5K bibs, I would think.  Definitely need the race retreat bracelet to get into Field House, so I don't think anyone could get bibs of any kind or sort inside the Field House without the bracelets.  (I think they sell merchandise in there too - so that would be consistent with your theory!)


----------



## StarGirl11

Disneyqueendenmark said:


> Another few questions from me
> 
> 1) I have a memory maker, will I be able to get my race photos linked to that? Or do I need to pay extra?
> 
> 2) Are there a lot of photographers along the route or just a few (Castle, finish)?
> 
> 3) How and when do I sign up for the NB queue at the expo? Will I be assigned a special time or can I go anytime anyday?
> 
> 4) Has any of you walked or ran with a small powerbank? Since I'm planning on walking most of the marathon, I expect that my phone could run out of power if I listen to music, take pics and videos and so on for 7 hours.
> 
> 5) Is there a facebook group for the marathon weekend '18?
> 
> Thanks!



I usually run long races with a power bank. That being said...I lost my cord on the walk to the corrals this year and found myself with out an essential piece for charging my phone. I had to close every app in my phone and be careful about how much music I listened to but I managed not to kill my battery. The need for one depends on how much you know your going to need it (music, communicating with friends, etc.). 

There's no specific running group for the marathon that I know of. But there are some fairly decent sized running groups on Facebook. runDisneyrun is one of the better ones I've encountered.


----------



## courtneybeth

PrincessV said:


> he key is turning off all other apps, turning off cellular data, and locking the screen so it's not burning when unneeded.



iPhone's low battery setting is a godsend here for this. I've been able to do long runs(16 miles) with Spotify streaming in the background and don't hit below 80%.


----------



## lhermiston

Disneyqueendenmark said:


> Another few questions from me
> 
> 1) I have a memory maker, will I be able to get my race photos linked to that? Or do I need to pay extra?
> 
> 2) Are there a lot of photographers along the route or just a few (Castle, finish)?
> 
> 3) How and when do I sign up for the NB queue at the expo? Will I be assigned a special time or can I go anytime anyday?
> 
> 4) Has any of you walked or ran with a small powerbank? Since I'm planning on walking most of the marathon, I expect that my phone could run out of power if I listen to music, take pics and videos and so on for 7 hours.
> 
> 5) Is there a facebook group for the marathon weekend '18?
> 
> Thanks!



Re, No. 2: I found there to be quite a few photographers along the route. I can recall MK @ the castle, AK, ESPN, the walkway between HS and Epcot and the finish line, plus a post-finish photog. I had quite a few photos I was happy with and the photogs are easily spotted. 

Re, No. 4: I haven't used a powerbank, but I HIGHLY recommend leaving the headphones at the hotel room for this race. I trained with music, but went without for the marathon. There is so much to listen to and enjoy along the route - spectators, bands, DJs, etc. The ambiance adds so much to the race.


----------



## Disneyqueendenmark

rteetz said:


> 1. You can link your photos with memory maker. Instructions on that are on the back of the bib.
> 
> 2. There are a good amount. Not every character stop will have them tho.
> 
> 3. NB Queue will come out the day prior to the expo and give you a time to come. No guarantee they will have the virtual queue tho...
> 
> 4. I haven't. I ran with my phone during the marathon but didn't listen to music. My phone fortunately did not die.
> 
> 5. There is a Dopey Challenge group not sure on overall 2018. There are tons of rundisney groups tho.



Thanks! Glad to hear that I won't need to pay extra for the race photos 
I'll look out for info about the expo - I really want a pair of the NB shoes!!!



jeanigor said:


> 4) Yes. I also run with a small camel pack so I just stick the power pack in with the bladder and run the cord out. For races before I ran with the camel pack, i would just carry it.



Can you recommend a lightweight powerbank?



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I don't do character stops and I'm not a camera hog, although I have run multiple years and tend to remember where the photographers are and possibly gravitate toward them.
> 
> In the 2015 full, I set a PR of around 50 pictures, including pre and post race. So there are plenty of photographers.



Thats actually more photos than I thought you could get - that's great! I like to have the photographers take photos along the route and of course at the finish line, but at character stops I'm fine using my iPhone and also take photos of the route myself.



cavepig said:


> Now that Photopass does the photos the on course photographers usually are easy to spot as they have little green tents by them and when it's dark there are big lights they use.  On course action shot photographers are in the parks at multiple spots but not out on the open road and usually will be on both sides of the streets.  Since they are easy to spot, there are some folks who love to camera hog and run up and jump so just be aware of your surroundings to either not get tripped up or trip up someone.  Then characters stops have them, but like Rteetz said not all character stops will have them, so then it's nice to have you phone or own camera as the CMs will use those for you.



Thanks! It's good to now that they are easy to spot. I don't think I'll jump in front of the camera all the time though, but hope they catch a photo of me a few places.



PrincessV said:


> Nope, no extra juice here. I use an iPhone 6, running the iSmoothRun app synced with iTunes for music, plus taking pics with it and sending a few texts - I was close to 7 hours of continual use in this year's marathon and only went to 40% battery. The key is turning off all other apps, turning off cellular data, and locking the screen so it's not burning when unneeded.



I'll attend the half marathon in DLP in September and I'll try to see how much power I have left. I can't remember it from last year, other than it didn't die. But I really don't think I used my phone that much. I only took a few photos and a short video, didn't listen to music. But this year I plan on being online snapping some pics for my family and friends, so I'll keep an eye on the power at the finish line to sort of estimate if I need the power bank at the marathon. Don't really want to carry it if I don't need it.




StarGirl11 said:


> I usually run long races with a power bank. That being said...I lost my cord on the walk to the corrals this year and found myself with out an essential piece for charging my phone. I had to close every app in my phone and be careful about how much music I listened to but I managed not to kill my battery. The need for one depends on how much you know your going to need it (music, communicating with friends, etc.).
> 
> There's no specific running group for the marathon that I know of. But there are some fairly decent sized running groups on Facebook. runDisneyrun is one of the better ones I've encountered.



Oh, that sucks. Carrying for the entire distance without being able to use it.... Can you recommend a lightweight powerbank?
I've just joined the runDisneyrun group and actually found a group for first time Disney world marathon participants.



courtneybeth said:


> iPhone's low battery setting is a godsend here for this. I've been able to do long runs(16 miles) with Spotify streaming in the background and don't hit below 80%.



That's great! I'll have to test my iPhones battery on a long distance - as long as I don't play Pokemon Go I might have a chance 



lhermiston said:


> Re, No. 2: I found there to be quite a few photographers along the route. I can recall MK @ the castle, AK, ESPN, the walkway between HS and Epcot and the finish line, plus a post-finish photog. I had quite a few photos I was happy with and the photogs are easily spotted.
> 
> Re, No. 4: I haven't used a powerbank, but I HIGHLY recommend leaving the headphones at the hotel room for this race. I trained with music, but went without for the marathon. There is so much to listen to and enjoy along the route - spectators, bands, DJs, etc. The ambiance adds so much to the race.



So happy that there are many photographers!
I'm not sure what I'll do when it comes to listening to music. Last year at the DLP half I had my headphones with me, but didn't use them at all. I was with my bff and we talked all the time and there was so much to see and listen to along the route. At the marathon I'll be on my own and I'm unsure if 7 hours is too long without music. But I guess there are a lot of things to listen too and feel the spirit the entire route so I might just leave them at the hotel.


----------



## lhermiston

Disneyqueendenmark said:


> Thanks! Glad to hear that I won't need to pay extra for the race photos
> I'll look out for info about the expo - I really want a pair of the NB shoes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you recommend a lightweight powerbank?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats actually more photos than I thought you could get - that's great! I like to have the photographers take photos along the route and of course at the finish line, but at character stops I'm fine using my iPhone and also take photos of the route myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's good to now that they are easy to spot. I don't think I'll jump in front of the camera all the time though, but hope they catch a photo of me a few places.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll attend the half marathon in DLP in September and I'll try to see how much power I have left. I can't remember it from last year, other than it didn't die. But I really don't think I used my phone that much. I only took a few photos and a short video, didn't listen to music. But this year I plan on being online snapping some pics for my family and friends, so I'll keep an eye on the power at the finish line to sort of estimate if I need the power bank at the marathon. Don't really want to carry it if I don't need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that sucks. Carrying for the entire distance without being able to use it.... Can you recommend a lightweight powerbank?
> I've just joined the runDisneyrun group and actually found a group for first time Disney world marathon participants.
> 
> 
> 
> That's great! I'll have to test my iPhones battery on a long distance - as long as I don't play Pokemon Go I might have a chance
> 
> 
> 
> So happy that there are many photographers!
> I'm not sure what I'll do when it comes to listening to music. Last year at the DLP half I had my headphones with me, but didn't use them at all. I was with my bff and we talked all the time and there was so much to see and listen to along the route. At the marathon I'll be on my own and I'm unsure if 7 hours is too long without music. But I guess there are a lot of things to listen too and feel the spirit the entire route so I might just leave them at the hotel.



Force yourself to just enjoy your surroundings. There are some stretches I wish I had music, but it was worth it to go without.


----------



## pixarmom

lhermiston said:


> Force yourself to just enjoy your surroundings. There are some stretches I wish I had music, but it was worth it to go without.



I do this!  I've run two full marathons - one with a tiny ipod that I never turned on and the other without.  I've been running all my races - from half marathons to 5Ks without music since the 2015 Disney marathon and I LOVE it.  I also train without music now, unless I'm on the treadmill and chrome cast videos.  Nice to enjoy surroundings, think about whatever and not have to worry about technology.


----------



## rteetz

Coming to you very early or very late depending on how you look at it. 

As always Sundays are for Disney! Today's question... 

Other than the DIS how do you bring Disney into your daily life? 

My answer: well I listen to numerous podcasts many of which centered around Disney. My phone case is Disney. I have my runDisney magnets on my car. Our kitchen has a Disney theme. I also have an Apple Watch and on it is the Mickey Mouse Watch face.


----------



## FelisLachesis

I've got a playlist in Google Music, my favorite one with movie songs from "Someday My Prince Will Come" all the way to "How Far I'll Go" from Moana.

I listen to a set of YouTube vlogs, from our friends at The DIS, DSNY Newscast for concise info about what's new at Disney, Rob Plays for trivia, and a few others. ResortTV1 is good to get background music from the parks and resorts. DFBGuide is fun to listen about food at Disney, but they've been getting long winded, lately.

I'll poke around The DIS' sister site, WDW Info, for news. I like touring plans website to try to arrange (and rearrange) my schedule in the parks. @kennythepirate has a great site to find all the characters around Disney (yes, I'm calling you out Kenny!)

I also have some Disney clothes, and poke around the official Shop Disney app for what's new. I'll also look about eBay for stuff where the authenticity isn't important.

I also look at the official Disney website to see if they've updated park hours for early January (why is MK closing at 9:00 on the 2nd?)


----------



## jmasgat

Sunday Answer: Even though my infatuation with Disney has waned, I do still use my Mickey Waffle Maker.  It make two small "hidden Mickey" style heads and is really a great, easy waffler.  The other day, I waffled some tofu (Serious Eats suggestion) and it turned out quite tasty.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Sunday Answer: Disney movies and music have always been a big part of my life.  I often have one of the other on.  My brother has a Pixar devoted podcast, so there are many family discussions about Pixar/Disney haha  I also listen to a few Disney parks podcasts that I enjoy. And I have car magnet from the runDisney race I did last year-- I'm always hoping to find a like minded rD fan out on the roads!


----------



## cavepig

Something Disney is always around me, from clothes to music to movies to posters on the wall, etc.  Just watched the Shaggy Dog the other night.  I'm not a podcast person but follow all sorts of Disney Twitter & Instagram accounts. 



jmasgat said:


> Sunday Answer: Even though my infatuation with Disney has waned, I do still use my Mickey Waffle Maker. It make two small "hidden Mickey" style heads and is really a great, easy waffler. The other day, I waffled some tofu (Serious Eats suggestion) and it turned out quite tasty.


 Interesting on the tofu in a waffle iron, might have to do that sometime.


----------



## kat.tolle

I'm not sure this is the correct thread for my question....we will be there marathon weekend but will not be participating in any events. I've read that the events don't really affect crowds in the parks but can have an effect on transportation. Are there parks you would recommend avoiding on that Saturday and Sunday? Right now I'm planning on going to MK on Sunday since we are staying at FW and will take the boat. TIA!


----------



## lhermiston

Sundays are for Disney question: lots of small ways. 

As most of you know, I started doing Sundays are for Disney with my family several years ago before bringing it here. That often includes putting on a Disney playlist in the car. 

I have a Mickey mug at my desk, my twitter avatar is from the marathon, I watch past trip videos with my kids, look at photos I've taken on past trips and I follow Tom Bricker and several other Disney photogs on social media. We also have a little Disney corner in our house with photos and knickknacks.


----------



## cavepig

kat.tolle said:


> I'm not sure this is the correct thread for my question....we will be there marathon weekend but will not be participating in any events. I've read that the events don't really affect crowds in the parks but can have an effect on transportation. Are there parks you would recommend avoiding on that Saturday and Sunday? Right now I'm planning on going to MK on Sunday since we are staying at FW and will take the boat. TIA!


The half marathon on Saturday and full marathon on Sunday both finish at EPCOT so you won't be affected taking a boat to MK on Sunday.

I can't think of a park I would avoid because of it.  But Studios,  AK & EPCOT will have runners going through them after park opening on Sunday and just EPCOTon Saturday, but they have crossing areas so guests can get by without interferring with the runners.  Magic Kingdom will all be cleared out before park opening.


----------



## lhermiston

pixarmom said:


> I do this!  I've run two full marathons - one with a tiny ipod that I never turned on and the other without.  I've been running all my races - from half marathons to 5Ks without music since the 2015 Disney marathon and I LOVE it.  I also train without music now, unless I'm on the treadmill and chrome cast videos.  Nice to enjoy surroundings, think about whatever and not have to worry about technology.



I upgraded to an iPhone 7 recently and since I don't care for the Bluetooth headphones, I run without music almost all the time now, too. It also has helped me to cut out getting the audio pace/time alerts during runs and just focus on running by feel.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I've got my two guest rooms at my house decked out in Disney. One is Star Wars themed the other is more generally themed toward Disney. Most of the puzzles I've done are Disney themed and I glue the particularly cool ones to hang up in those rooms. I've got multiple medal racks on display. One with exclusively my medals from the Dopey Challenge, the other featuring medals from other races, a few of which were Disney races. I tend to see most, if not all, Disney movies and tend to gravitate toward them over other studios. I guess I'm closer to be a fanatic than I would have thought.


----------



## rteetz

kat.tolle said:


> I'm not sure this is the correct thread for my question....we will be there marathon weekend but will not be participating in any events. I've read that the events don't really affect crowds in the parks but can have an effect on transportation. Are there parks you would recommend avoiding on that Saturday and Sunday? Right now I'm planning on going to MK on Sunday since we are staying at FW and will take the boat. TIA!


Sunday the races go through all four parks however they will be out of MK first which should have little affect. I've never found Saturday or Sunday to be overly crowded. I think you'll be fine with MK on Sunday.


----------



## Disney at Heart

rteetz said:


> As always Sundays are for Disney! Today's question...
> Other than the DIS how do you bring Disney into your daily life?


1. Sorcerer Radio, 
2. Disney music CDs in the car, 
3. movies on TV (Big Hero 6 last night and Snow White before church this morning) and collection of movies on VHS and DVD, 
4. digital photo frame rotating disney pictures, 
5. Mickey and Mr. Toad plush sitting on each side of the TV, 
6. medal rack holding this year's medals (shoeboxes hold the others through the years since DH ran Disney Marathon in 1994), 
7. Mickey tote bag with "Marathoner" monogrammed on it, 
8. Mickey "bath bombs,"
9. Mickey/ Minnie kitchen mugs and travel mugs, 
10. stacks of regular tee shirts and runDisney shirts, DS who lives with us has tees/hoodies from every WS country + Ireland (from Raglan Road)
11. Mickey/Minnie pj's, 
12. Dopey and AP magnets on my car, (used to keep seasonal antenna toppers, too, but newer car doesn't have antenna any more)
13. family photos in Disney frames on the wall and in standing frames on tables, 
14. Fab Five throw on the back of the love seat,
15. Lumiere candlabra on the mantle, 
16. 5 different figurines on the bookcase (2 just Mickey, 1 Mickey/Mickey, 1 Castle with Mickey, 1 Wilderness Lodge Totem), 
17. "free" passholder glasses from Food and Wine festival, 
18. Mickey kitchen towels, 
19. magic bands ready and sitting in the kitchen, 
20. 3 more trips planned in September, November, and January! 

That's all I can think of right now. Do my friends think I am a weird old lady? Yes, they do! But DS and DIL have MUCH more, including lots of fine art and hidden Pascals on the walls in the half bath. (Hint: look behind the hand towel and high above the door + one more!) We STAY in the Disney mood.

Wait!
21. D&B purse from DL Half Marathon weekend/60th anniversary (I splurged)


----------



## Simba's Girl

Sundays...TBH Disney is no longer in my day-to-day life! My kids are older now and watching Disney Channel every day is no longer a necessity. LOL

Also: Chafing sucks....(vent over)


----------



## rteetz

Disney at Heart said:


> 1. Sorcerer Radio,
> 2. Disney music CDs in the car,
> 3. movies on TV (Big Hero 6 last night and Snow White before church this morning) and collection of movies on VHS and DVD,
> 4. digital photo frame rotating disney pictures,
> 5. Mickey and Mr. Toad plush sitting on each side of the TV,
> 6. medal rack holding this year's medals (shoeboxes hold the others through the years since DH ran Disney Marathon in 1994),
> 7. Mickey tote bag with "Marathoner" monogrammed on it,
> 8. Mickey "bath bombs,"
> 9. Mickey/ Minnie kitchen mugs and travel mugs,
> 10. stacks of regular tee shirts and runDisney shirts, DS who lives with us has tees/hoodies from every WS country + Ireland (from Raglan Road)
> 11. Mickey/Minnie pj's,
> 12. Dopey and AP magnets on my car, (used to keep seasonal antenna toppers, too, but newer car doesn't have antenna any more)
> 13. family photos in Disney frames on the wall and in standing frames on tables,
> 14. Fab Five throw on the back of the love seat,
> 15. Lumiere candlabra on the mantle,
> 16. 5 different figurines on the bookcase (2 just Mickey, 1 Mickey/Mickey, 1 Castle with Mickey, 1 Wilderness Lodge Totem),
> 17. "free" passholder glasses from Food and Wine festival,
> 18. Mickey kitchen towels,
> 19. magic bands ready and sitting in the kitchen,
> 20. 3 more trips planned in September, November, and January!
> 
> That's all I can think of right now. Do my friends think I am a weird old lady? Yes, they do! But DS and DIL have MUCH more, including lots of fine art and hidden Pascals on the walls in the half bath. (Hint: look behind the hand towel and high above the door + one more!) We STAY in the Disney mood.
> 
> Wait!
> 21. D&B purse from DL Half Marathon weekend/60th anniversary (I splurged)


Love it!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Coming to you very early or very late depending on how you look at it.
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney! Today's question...
> 
> Other than the DIS how do you bring Disney into your daily life?



Does using a Disney pint glass count?


----------



## IamTrike

50% of our coffee  mugs are Disney.   
In my office at work I have a "it's kind of fun to do the impossible plaque",  
We have a fall in a hallway facing our garage door that has a bunch of big Disney and Disneyland Paris Pictures on it  
The same wall also has my " every mile is magic" medal hanger that has all my Disney medals on it.
At work I have several different disney and disney-ish playlists on spotify that I listen to. 
We play the loops of the WDW today channel from resort tv on Youtube on our living room team
Our Small Group at Church is primarily people that have a similar affection for both Disney and running. 
The door leading to our garage is covered in cruise magnets.
Our Fridge has several photo magnets.
Our Son's room has 2 large framed Disney quotes and 2 vintage ride posters on the wall
We drink Joffrey's coffee on a regular basis
AP and DVC magnets on the cars
Disney race magnets on our cars. 
Listening and contributing to Disney podcasts
...

so not really at all.


----------



## ZellyB

I listen to the Dis Unplugged podcasts on my commute.  I have snow globes from various trips in my office I can gaze at and dream about my happy place.


----------



## SunDial

Keels said:


> @SunDial -- I do my plan through TrainerRoad, but I've got a more advanced plan I put together I can send you that has a late October 70.3, as well as Dopey. It's pretty running intensive before and after the 70.3 because I have two Challenges and a Ragnar sandwiching the 70.3, and is already maxed out on swim distance because I prefer the swim workouts to be long, but at least it will give you an idea!
> 
> @FFigawi and @CheapRunnerMike both helped me refine it a bit, so I'm sure they'd be happy to offer input.





FFigawi said:


> Of course I'll be happy to help!



Thanks @Keels and @FFigawi  I will need all the help I can get.  Been out of commission for 3 weeks.  Who would figure with mid 90's temp and a heat index in the 100's one would get a cold.   I didn't do any training during this time.  Now I only have 11 weeks until I drive out to Texas.  

All training is resuming today.  Swim plan is about 1700 to 2300 meters in a pool every Monday.  Every Wednesday will be a mile open water swim whether it is ocean or intracoastal waterway.  There will be 3 mile runs after the swims.  One other week night will be a bike ride of about 15 miles.  Not sure how long the bike and run sessions will be for the next couple of weekends.  They will be long enough to work out the nutrition needs 

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.  My original time goal was to finish under 7 hours.  Now???


----------



## Anisum

I look up Disney cruises because they're my favorite way to Disney.


----------



## cavepig

*5 months till the Marathon*!  Hope training is going well for all!


----------



## FFigawi

SunDial said:


> Thanks @Keels and @FFigawi  I will need all the help I can get.  Been out of commission for 3 weeks.  Who would figure with mid 90's temp and a heat index in the 100's one would get a cold.   I didn't do any training during this time.  Now I only have 11 weeks until I drive out to Texas.
> 
> All training is resuming today.  Swim plan is about 1700 to 2300 meters in a pool every Monday.  Every Wednesday will be a mile open water swim whether it is ocean or intracoastal waterway.  There will be 3 mile runs after the swims.  One other week night will be a bike ride of about 15 miles.  Not sure how long the bike and run sessions will be for the next couple of weekends.  They will be long enough to work out the nutrition needs
> 
> Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.  My original time goal was to finish under 7 hours.  Now???



Drop me a PM and we can get to work setting up a plan and schedule for you.


----------



## Sailormoon2

cavepig said:


> 5 months till the Marathon


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> *5 months till the Marathon*!  Hope training is going well for all!


I read this as I'm eating deep fried food at our state fair.....


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

rteetz said:


> As always Sundays are for Disney! Today's question...
> 
> Other than the DIS how do you bring Disney into your daily life?



We call our office the Disney room. In there we have pictures that we have collected from our different trips, our medals, knickknacks, photos from our trips, Minnie/Mickey ears etc. We have Cogsworth on the mantle in our living room. Our cruise magnets are on the back of the front door. The boys two bedrooms are Star Wars themed. I use Mickey cooking utensils and a Star Wars Dooney and Bourke handbag. On my daily runs I listen to podcasts about runDisney/Disney.  Also My kids watch a Disney movie almost everyday.


----------



## PrincessV

Resort & rD race mugs, WDW & race beer glasses
rD Race bibs wallpapering a bulletin board in my office
Planning our next visit over lunch breaks


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Other than the DIS how do you bring Disney into your daily life?



It's surprising to most of my friends that despite being so Disney obsessed, I don't have a lot of actual Disney stuff per se ... I have my medals, I wear my race shirts all the time, and I have photos of my family and friends and I at Disney in different places, but that's about it.

I recently became a TA that specializes in Disney (more trip planning than travel booking), so that's how Disney comes in to my daily life! I'm constantly reading and planning and talking to families about their Disney goals, drawing up touring plans and doing what I can to make sure that my clients have the BEST. TIME. EVER. - in fact, I have two families at Disney right now and they've been texting me multiple times a day with highlights of their trip, and I love seeing their ride and PhotoPass pictures and getting updates on the first-time experiences that they're having ... it makes me feel like I'm there with them!


----------



## Benisa

Most of my Disney stuff is race-related (medals, magnets, rundisney Mickey)... I do have a pretty big collection of mugs, though (my current favorite is Alice in Wonderland). 



cavepig said:


> *5 months till the Marathon*!  Hope training is going well for all!



I am signed up for Dopey, for the 4th time. I was going to do a half marathon at the beginning of September, to improve my POT, so, of course, I've been hit my usual "I'm following a training plan" and "This time I will be properly trained for Dopey!" curse. In other words: I'm injured. At least this time it's not the knee for a change, but my Achilles tendon. It doesn't really hurt, but I can definitely feel it with every step, so I had to pause for a few weeks, and have just started with very short runs (under 3 miles) last week. SO annoying... But I hope that I can get it over with now, so that I won't have to worry about it during the marathon.


----------



## cavepig

Benisa said:


> I am signed up for Dopey, for the 4th time. I was going to do a half marathon at the beginning of September, to improve my POT, so, of course, I've been hit my usual "I'm following a training plan" and "This time I will be properly trained for Dopey!" curse. In other words: I'm injured. At least this time it's not the knee for a change, but my Achilles tendon. It doesn't really hurt, but I can definitely feel it with every step, so I had to pause for a few weeks, and have just started with very short runs (under 3 miles) last week. SO annoying... But I hope that I can get it over with now, so that I won't have to worry about it during the marathon.


Hope you heal up to continue training, at least it's 5 months and not in 5 days so you've got time to take care of yourself


----------



## IamTrike

I'm in the training for a fast September half for a better POT rut too.  I'm not injured, but I haven't been as consistent as I should have been.  We've had a lot of family travel over the past couple of months. And while I've been pretty decent with weekly mileage, I've had a lot of SOS runs become easy runs. As a result I'm not sure if I'll hit my time goal.


----------



## camaker

Benisa said:


> I am signed up for Dopey, for the 4th time. I was going to do a half marathon at the beginning of September, to improve my POT, so, of course, I've been hit my usual "I'm following a training plan" and "This time I will be properly trained for Dopey!" curse. In other words: I'm injured. At least this time it's not the knee for a change, but my Achilles tendon. It doesn't really hurt, but I can definitely feel it with every step, so I had to pause for a few weeks, and have just started with very short runs (under 3 miles) last week. SO annoying... But I hope that I can get it over with now, so that I won't have to worry about it during the marathon.



Sorry to hear about your Achilles issues.  Hope they resolve soon.  Have you tried a support sleeve for it?  I have a tricky Achilles in my left leg that flares up from time to time.  I've found that the support that the Orthosleeve FS6 foot compression sleeve provides a lot of relief and support for the Achilles and helps it recover from its flare ups quickly.


----------



## Benisa

camaker said:


> Sorry to hear about your Achilles issues.  Hope they resolve soon.  Have you tried a support sleeve for it?  I have a tricky Achilles in my left leg that flares up from time to time.  I've found that the support that the Orthosleeve FS6 foot compression sleeve provides a lot of relief and support for the Achilles and helps it recover from its flare ups quickly.



No, not yet. It has been sore to the touch for years (nothing to worry about, according to my doctor), so I have just been hoping the usual treatment of stretching, rolling, icing and resting would help. At least I can now walk for more than a few steps without feeling it, so I guess there is some improvement, but it's been over a month now, so I guess I will have to look into sleeves after all. Thanks for the suggestion! I'll look into it and see if this one is available in Germany...


----------



## TeeterTots

rteetz said:


> Other than the DIS how do you bring Disney into your daily life?


I think the biggest thing is we converted our boathouse into a Polynesian inspired bungalow!  we have our Mickey decal on the front of our golf cart, and I use my Disney princess mug (Ariel at the lake house, Snow White at home) every morning.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Disney at Heart said:


> 1. Sorcerer Radio,
> 2. Disney music CDs in the car,
> 3. movies on TV (Big Hero 6 last night and Snow White before church this morning) and collection of movies on VHS and DVD,
> 4. digital photo frame rotating disney pictures,
> 5. Mickey and Mr. Toad plush sitting on each side of the TV,
> 6. medal rack holding this year's medals (shoeboxes hold the others through the years since DH ran Disney Marathon in 1994),
> 7. Mickey tote bag with "Marathoner" monogrammed on it,
> 8. Mickey "bath bombs,"
> 9. Mickey/ Minnie kitchen mugs and travel mugs,
> 10. stacks of regular tee shirts and runDisney shirts, DS who lives with us has tees/hoodies from every WS country + Ireland (from Raglan Road)
> 11. Mickey/Minnie pj's,
> 12. Dopey and AP magnets on my car, (used to keep seasonal antenna toppers, too, but newer car doesn't have antenna any more)
> 13. family photos in Disney frames on the wall and in standing frames on tables,
> 14. Fab Five throw on the back of the love seat,
> 15. Lumiere candlabra on the mantle,
> 16. 5 different figurines on the bookcase (2 just Mickey, 1 Mickey/Mickey, 1 Castle with Mickey, 1 Wilderness Lodge Totem),
> 17. "free" passholder glasses from Food and Wine festival,
> 18. Mickey kitchen towels,
> 19. magic bands ready and sitting in the kitchen,
> 20. 3 more trips planned in September, November, and January!
> 
> That's all I can think of right now. Do my friends think I am a weird old lady? Yes, they do! But DS and DIL have MUCH more, including lots of fine art and hidden Pascals on the walls in the half bath. (Hint: look behind the hand towel and high above the door + one more!) We STAY in the Disney mood.
> 
> Wait!
> 21. D&B purse from DL Half Marathon weekend/60th anniversary (I splurged)


I love the idea of digital frame with just Disney pictures!


----------



## Anisum

Not sure if anyone mentioned it while I was away but ChEAR Package registration is listed if you click the registration button and scroll down to the bottom.


----------



## GollyGadget

Does anyone know when volunteer registration opens? I'm "only" running the marathon and have been debating volunteering for one of the other events.


----------



## cavepig

GollyGadget said:


> Does anyone know when volunteer registration opens? I'm "only" running the marathon and have been debating volunteering for one of the other events.


No idea, but I was toying with the idea of volunteering for the 10k as we are just the marathon too.  But then I'm not sure I could handle giving up a park opening morning & park time is the most valuable to us since it's vacation foremost.  I know we'll spectate the half since we can combine that with Epcot easily.


----------



## Keels

GollyGadget said:


> Does anyone know when volunteer registration opens? I'm "only" running the marathon and have been debating volunteering for one of the other events.



Volunteer registration for the public opened on 9/13 last year for this year's weekend - and it goes VERY quickly ... medal shifts generally go first, then race assistance (water, etc.). Expo shifts hang around for a while.

In case people weren't familiar, you get one one-day, one-park ticket for every RACE shift you work. It gets mailed about four weeks after your shift. You also get a snack box and a bottle of water for consumption during your shift. For marathon weekend, you also get a pretty sweet race weekend volunteer windbreaker to wear.

For Expo shifts, you have to accrue hours - basically two shifts gets you a ticket. The bonus is you're inside and you get a catered box lunch/dinner during your shift.

Just keep an eye on this site for registration dates: 
https://www.rundisney.com/volunteer/


----------



## cavepig

Anyone know for volunteering is driving yourself or taxi/uber your only choices to get wherever you have to go? We won't have a car and would want a 10k shift. I'm assuming buses won't work since it's too early or not at Epcot where you go, obviously I have no idea but figure better find out before deciding to volunteer or not.

Thank you!


----------



## GollyGadget

From what I've read you have to provide your own transportation, which would mean an Uber for me since I won't have a car. Like @cavepig, volunteering really depends on how it will impact my park touring. I'm hoping I can get an early shift and be done by the time my husband wakes up.

I emailed the volunteer group to inquire about the timing of volunteer shifts so I could start deciding how I could fit it in my schedule. They haven't replied yet, but the automatic reply did include this useful tidbit of information.


> 2018 Walt Disney World® Marathon Weekend - Celebratory Charity- The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society (Jan 3-7 2018) Registration will open on Tuesday, September 12, 2017 at 12pm ET


----------



## GollyGadget

Keels said:


> Volunteer registration for the public opened on 9/13 last year for this year's weekend - and it goes VERY quickly ... medal shifts generally go first, then race assistance (water, etc.). Expo shifts hang around for a while.
> 
> In case people weren't familiar, you get one one-day, one-park ticket for every RACE shift you work. It gets mailed about four weeks after your shift. You also get a snack box and a bottle of water for consumption during your shift. For marathon weekend, you also get a pretty sweet race weekend volunteer windbreaker to wear.
> 
> For Expo shifts, you have to accrue hours - basically two shifts gets you a ticket. The bonus is you're inside and you get a catered box lunch/dinner during your shift.
> 
> Just keep an eye on this site for registration dates:
> https://www.rundisney.com/volunteer/


Thanks for sharing all your knowledge! I'm still on the fence but this info is helpful in deciding.


----------



## StarGirl11

GollyGadget said:


> From what I've read you have to provide your own transportation, which would mean an Uber for me since I won't have a car. Like @cavepig, volunteering really depends on how it will impact my park touring. I'm hoping I can get an early shift and be done by the time my husband wakes up.
> 
> I emailed the volunteer group to inquire about the timing of volunteer shifts so I could start deciding how I could fit it in my schedule. They haven't replied yet, but the automatic reply did include this useful tidbit of information.



If you want to do park touring plus volunteering keep in mind that volunteering starts early. I remember someone posting on Facebook about waiting for a bus that was late picking them up (I guess they provided transport one year or we're supposed to? Not sure which race this was other then it was Disney) around midnight for the next days races. That was partly why I think they cancelled the half this year along with runner safety, volunteers would have been going on duty right around some of the worst of that thunderstorm that blew through.


----------



## Z-Knight

StarGirl11 said:


> .



btw, just noticed your goals of running the Marathon Majors...SO COOL!!!! I wish you great success - I want to do the same, though Boston will likely only happen if can use a moped to improve my times.


----------



## StarGirl11

Z-Knight said:


> btw, just noticed your goals of running the Marathon Majors...SO COOL!!!! I wish you great success - I want to do the same, though Boston will likely only happen if can use a moped to improve my times.



Thanks. It's probably going to take a couple of years to get into Boston shape and speed. But I'm thinking with time and effort I'll get there eventually. But first I got to get back to my old form.


----------



## Z-Knight

StarGirl11 said:


> Thanks. It's probably going to take a couple of years to get into Boston shape and speed. But I'm thinking with time and effort I'll get there eventually. But first I got to get back to my old form.


You'll do it - I'm very jealous that you are well on your way. I'm planning on starting with next years races to try to register for the majors.


----------



## StarGirl11

Z-Knight said:


> You'll do it - I'm very jealous that you are well on your way. I'm planning on starting with next years races to try to register for the majors.



Keep in mind that for next years races the lotteries are this year for the most part. London has all ready opened and closed. Tokyo is going until the end of the month. Berlin and Chicago are in November. Boston is in September. And New York is the exception with it being Jan-Feb of the year it's run.


----------



## camaker

StarGirl11 said:


> Keep in mind that for next years races the lotteries are this year for the most part. London has all ready opened and closed. Tokyo is going until the end of the month. Berlin and Chicago are in November. Boston is in September. And New York is the exception with it being Jan-Feb of the year it's run.



How many attempts did it take you to get in to London?  I'm in the lottery there but the odds don't seem particularly encouraging.  Are the Tokyo and Berlin lotteries as difficult to get in through as London?  I've been to both cities, but the marathon would give me a great excuse to go back!


----------



## StarGirl11

camaker said:


> How many attempts did it take you to get in to London?  I'm in the lottery there but the odds don't seem particularly encouraging.  Are the Tokyo and Berlin lotteries as difficult to get in through as London?  I've been to both cities, but the marathon would give me a great excuse to go back!



I actually went through Marathon Tours the year I did it...I joined Seven Continents Club back in 2012 actually before my failed WDW Marathon. I did enter last year and again this year since I want a chance to redo the course (I did finish in 2016 but I had pneumonia less then a month before the race so I felt like I never got the full race experience even though I finished it). When I knew i was going to have family in the area (or rather country) we decided to go through them. Tokyo is fairly difficult from what I've heard and I'm not sure about Berlin to be honest I've heard it can be difficult but there are other decent price alternatives to get bibs (charity). Chicago was my first one to succeed on my first try and I've heard there's a good acceptance rate.


----------



## camaker

StarGirl11 said:


> I actually went through Marathon Tours the year I did it...I joined Seven Continents Club back in 2012 actually before my failed WDW Marathon. I did enter last year and again this year since I want a chance to redo the course (I did finish in 2016 but I had pneumonia less then a month before the race so I felt like I never got the full race experience even though I finished it). When I knew i was going to have family in the area (or rather country) we decided to go through them. Tokyo is fairly difficult from what I've heard and I'm not sure about Berlin to be honest I've heard it can be difficult but there are other decent price alternatives to get bibs (charity). Chicago was my first one to succeed on my first try and I've heard there's a good acceptance rate.



Have you found the Seven Continents Club to be worthwhile?  I looked at it, but it seemed like a lot of money to put down in hopes that one day I might be able to buy a trip package to a major marathon from them IF members with more seniority didn't snap them all up. Am I missing something there?


----------



## StarGirl11

camaker said:


> Have you found the Seven Continents Club to be worthwhile?  I looked at it, but it seemed like a lot of money to put down in hopes that one day I might be able to buy a trip package to a major marathon from them IF members with more seniority didn't snap them all up. Am I missing something there?



I think at least for London it's worth it. I'll admit it was only 100 when I joined. But when we were there for London they had a small reception at the hotel we were staying at. At one point they asked just how many SCC members were here I want to say at least half probably more of the hands went up. So it definitely gets an added bonus. I tried one year I think back in 2012 before they went to their lottery system they use now for after the SCC application period and didn't gain entry. They send out newsletters for other races and while I haven't used them yet I know that they are an option for all the majors except for Boston (they only offer hotels for that). So I guess its perspective but for a one time fee I think it's worth it. Especially with how bad the general overseas lottery for London is.


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday! I hope everyone had a great week. As always Sundays are for Disney. 

Today's question: 

What do you do with your runDisney swag (medals, shirts, bibs, etc.), do you display it, put it in a box, something else? 

My answer: my medals are hung on my wall as well as my bibs. My shirts I wear pretty regularly. I also have rundisney magnets that are proudly on my car.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! I hope everyone had a great week. As always Sundays are for Disney.
> 
> Today's question:
> 
> What do you do with your runDisney swag (medals, shirts, bibs, etc.), do you display it, put it in a box, something else?
> 
> My answer: my medals are hung on my wall as well as my bibs. My shirts I wear pretty regularly. I also have rundisney magnets that are proudly on my car.



I wear the shirts all the time. They are basically my entire leisure time wardrobe. 

My medals:
 
On the left is the 2012 Half (my first race), on the right is the 2013 Marathon (first marathon), and the center is 2014-2017 Dopey (l-r 5k, Goofy, 10k, Half, Dopey, Full) All my other medals are on hangers elsewhere. Marathon Weekend medals get the prime real estate.

I have the bibs and they are in photo albums with pictures from my trip.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! I hope everyone had a great week. As always Sundays are for Disney.
> 
> Today's question:
> 
> What do you do with your runDisney swag (medals, shirts, bibs, etc.), do you display it, put it in a box, something else?
> 
> My answer: my medals are hung on my wall as well as my bibs. My shirts I wear pretty regularly. I also have rundisney magnets that are proudly on my car.



Since I only have one runDisney race under my belt, there's not a lot of swag. My marathon medal, as well as the shoes I wore for the race, are hanging up in my office with my other medals. I framed a pic from the marathon and also put that up with my bib above my desk. 

I only have two rD shirts and they're both long sleeve, but they got a lot of use on the weekends while it was still cooler.


----------



## Sailormoon2

rteetz said:


> What do you do with your runDisney swag


My medals are hung up in my "medal room" on shelves with the corresponding PoP figure above each one! My shirts I wear regularly, both for runs and just IRL. My magnets are on my fridge


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! I hope everyone had a great week. As always Sundays are for Disney.



Medals are in my stairwell shrine with all my other marathon (and AG!) medals. I have a big frame with all my marathon bibs, including 3 Goofys. Shirts are tough for me. I really don't wear them that much, but I can't bring myself to get rid of them. I'm actually dreading the influx of Dopey shirts.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I've only done one rD race as well, and that medal is with my others waiting for my husband to build me a medal rack (I really should just find one I like and buy one though. He just started remodeling our bathrooms, so I think its going to be awhile!)  I'm sure my PHM medal as well as any rD medal I get in the future will be in a prime spot on that medal hanger!  I enjoy wearing my rD race shirt every so often.  And I really like wearing my jacket when it's cool outside!


----------



## lhermiston

Do you think New Balance will keep putting out rD shoes and do you think they'll ever bring back some of the old designs? I would make a point to go to another rD race just to get a pair of Sorcerer Mickey shoes.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Do you think New Balance will keep putting out rD shoes and do you think they'll ever bring back some of the old designs? I would make a point to go to another rD race just to get a pair of Sorcerer Mickey shoes.


Your best bet is to look in Facebook groups, online, or new balance outlets. I think we see a new shoe brand before old designs are brought back...


----------



## sourire

Here is our current medal holder, though the majority are nonRunDisney medals/bibs. Magnets from the few Disney races are on the fridge. Wear the shirts all the time: for runs and for casual wear! Would love to do one of those bib bags eventually, b/c right now, they just get piled together in the paper clip, as you can see here.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! I hope everyone had a great week. As always Sundays are for Disney.
> 
> Today's question:
> 
> What do you do with your runDisney swag (medals, shirts, bibs, etc.), do you display it, put it in a box, something else?


 
Medals are on medal racks  in our office, just the Disney medals. Pins we just recently put them on various cork boards so they are near the medals. Shirts I wear whenever I take photos or family gatherings!  Bibs are just in a folder along with my printed out results and other paper stuff from the RunDisney weekends.  Any other things like the vinyls, Mickey plush, Cups are on display and magnets we put on cabinets.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Today's question:
> 
> What do you do with your runDisney swag (medals, shirts, bibs, etc.), do you display it, put it in a box, something else?



My medals are in a box along with the others I've earned. My shirts are in a drawer waiting for the temperature to be cold enough for them to become part of the wardrobe. The only shirt I can wear on a regular basis is the cotton 5K one. It makes a good post run shirt.


----------



## mrsg00fy

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! I hope everyone had a great week. As always Sundays are for Disney.
> 
> Today's question:
> 
> What do you do with your runDisney swag (medals, shirts, bibs, etc.), do you display it, put it in a box, something else?
> 
> My answer: my medals are hung on my wall as well as my bibs. My shirts I wear pretty regularly. I also have rundisney magnets that are proudly on my car.




My Rundisney medals are all hung on the wall in my treadmill room. I needed more hangers so I found these cheap white vinyl type hangers to build out the bottom rows. However, I am out of space again and will likely have to start a display on another wall. I only have a handful of medals other than run Disney ones. I'm thinking that a better way to display these might be to pull out the challenge medals and leave only the individual race medals on this display. 

I love the Rundisney shirts and wear them regularly. My favorites are the princess, tinker bell and marathon weekend shirts.


----------



## TCB in FLA

My RD medals, plus all my running medals, are hanging on a few different racks in my craft studio (that doubles as a guest room, so I hope my MIL is impressed later this month!). I just started saving my bibs, so they are up along the wall above. Crafting is my paying job, so I spend a lot of time in this room and seeing them makes me happy. As for the shirts, I wear them during runs and gym workouts. I do wish they would do some cute "dressy" RD shirts for everyday wear. Of course, I could just make my own...


----------



## croach

camaker said:


> How many attempts did it take you to get in to London?  I'm in the lottery there but the odds don't seem particularly encouraging.  Are the Tokyo and Berlin lotteries as difficult to get in through as London?  I've been to both cities, but the marathon would give me a great excuse to go back!



I put in for London also. I believe 1% of applicants get in so not holding my breath. And I believe Japan is harder or just as hard to get into too. You can enter for London(may be closed now) through Marathon Tours without Seven Continents but it's a lottery too. 

As for medals most are in a box but I did the magnet thing with a few so they are on the fridge.


----------



## Jaxasaurous

rteetz said:


> Today's question:
> 
> What do you do with your runDisney swag (medals, shirts, bibs, etc.), do you display it, put it in a box, something else?



Perfect timing for this question since I finally hung up my medal rack today. I don't have all of my medals on here since they are heavy, and I don't want the medal rack to fall off the wall (I don't think I found the studs on the wall when I hung it).

I wear the race shirts regularly.
And I have the race bibs in a binder. On the back of each bib I wrote the date, location and my finishing time (and splits if they're applicable in the results) on the back of each bib.


----------



## DOOM1001

My medals are all in race gear bags in drawers along with the bibs and whatever else I have that's race related.I always buy the race magnet of the marathon weekend race I run and put it in my car,most years it makes it the full 12 months without issue,maybe by December the color looks faded or it starts bending but this year we're only in August and the magnet is looking pretty rough.I'm thinking since I moved to Orlando which has higher summer temperatures than Miami the heat is really doing damage to the magnet,I think there's 5% chance it makes it to January,the color is going,and more importantly its bending and if it keeps bending it'll fall off,definitely going to have to buy the Wine and Dine magnet at least for the last 2 months of the year.The shirts I wear all the time,all the long sleeve marathon weekend and W&D ones I haven't worn in like 4-5 months,ToT and Star Wars are short sleeve so those are fine year round but I probably have like 25-30 other short sleeve race shirts from other races I wear year round,the only other race I've run that has the long sleeve shirts is Space Coast.


----------



## FelisLachesis

We're Disney first timers, so we don't have any rD medals, yet, but my girl's got quite a few medals in her collection from Philly.  The '15, '16 and '17 Broad Street 10 miler medals all hang next to each other.  The '15 Philadelphia Marathon medal is on its own, soon to be joined with the '17 Liberty Bell challenge.  Then, soon after, (hopefully) a slew of medals from Disney will join them.


----------



## JClimacus

I display my Disney medals on a medal rack in our TV room. I've got the bibs tacked to a cork board along with my other marathon bibs. As for the shirts, I wear them regularly on runs although I generally don't like long-sleeve shirts on runs. A couple times I've worn Disney Marathon shirts at a race, and it never fails to occasion another Disney run vet to come up and introduce himself for a chat. I like that.


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> What do you do with your runDisney swag (medals, shirts, bibs, etc.), do you display it, put it in a box, something else?


Medals are hanging up, pins on the cork board, bibs in my bib book, and any wearable merch is worn when appropriate, magnets are on cars, and the only other things I've bought have been things to drink out of (tervis, cups with straws, wine glasses, etc.) which are used when applicable.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I have my medals from 2017 hanging in my cubicle at work.  Medals from before are hanging in the office at home on a medal rack.  My husband's medals are all on his medal rack in the office. 

We both wear our shirts a lot and our jackets when its cold enough here for that.  We each have a RunDisney magnet on our car.  (I have the Mickey Head 19.3 and he has the Darth Vader Run)


----------



## DVCFan1994

I practically live in my technical race shirts, the cotton ones I don't find as comfortable.  I am perpetually cold (unless I'm out for a run) so I wear my long sleeved ones from Avengers a lot, looking forward to 2 more from Marathon weekend.

My medals I am sad to say sit in a drawer.  I keep saying I am going to get a medal hanger, but I never have.  Maybe I'll finally do it after my first marathon.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

I have a wooden ladder type thing my dad made that leans against the wall that all my medals are on (Disney and non Disney), it is pretty awesome actually, I love it and the fact he made it for me makes it extra special. He jokes he better start working on a second one soon, as I only have about a rung and a half left to fill up... it will be a while before it is filled up though! The top of the ladder has a little shelf where I put some of the non medal race swag like pint glasses and champagne glasses and stuff. My bibs are held together with binder rings and are hanging next to the medal ladder. I use to have everything hanging on the wall, but it became too heavy! A fun problem to have I guess!


----------



## Dis5150

My Disney medals are mixed with my non Disney ones and they are all hanging on a holder I made out of a curtain rod in my office at work. (I never have company at home - how else could I show them off, lol!) My bibs are in a book to keep them flat, still haven't figured out what to do with them yet. I also have my magnets at work on one of my filing cabinets. My race shirts I wear all the time.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> What do you do with your runDisney swag (medals, shirts, bibs, etc.), do you display it, put it in a box, something else?


I got a new office at work last year and it has a big, blank wall - I grabbed a big spare bulletin board from our supply closet and stuck all my race bibs on it. I have some medals on hooks in my bedroom, but I don't much care about seeing them a couple weeks after a race, and I'd like my hooks back for scarves, so I'll probably toss the medals into the box holding the ones that wound't fit. I've kept a few race shirts that are comfortable and fun, but most went to Goodwill. Except long sleeve rD shirts - I keep a small pile of the ones I like best for winter runs/summer layers for air conditioned buildings, and the ones I don't like I keep for future race throwaway layers.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@Jaxasaurous where is that medal rack from? It is FANTASTIC!!


----------



## cavepig

I emailed on *volunteering* since I won't have a car and was curious on shift times. Here's the response if anyone else is interested in what they said.

_"Volunteers must provide their own transportation to the check-in tent.  Once you check in, we do provide transportation to your volunteer location._

_There are a variety of shift times available.  First shifts begin at approximately 11 p.m. and final shifts conclude at approximately 2:30 p.m.  You should be able to choose shifts that will conclude before the parks open."_


----------



## jlovesee

DOOM1001 said:


> My medals are all in race gear bags in drawers along with the bibs and whatever else I have that's race related.I always buy the race magnet of the marathon weekend race I run and put it in my car,most years it makes it the full 12 months without issue,maybe by December the color looks faded or it starts bending but this year we're only in August and the magnet is looking pretty rough.I'm thinking since I moved to Orlando which has higher summer temperatures than Miami the heat is really doing damage to the magnet,I think there's 5% chance it makes it to January,the color is going,and more importantly its bending and if it keeps bending it'll fall off,definitely going to have to buy the Wine and Dine magnet at least for the last 2 months of the year.The shirts I wear all the time,all the long sleeve marathon weekend and W&D ones I haven't worn in like 4-5 months,ToT and Star Wars are short sleeve so those are fine year round but I probably have like 25-30 other short sleeve race shirts from other races I wear year round,the only other race I've run that has the long sleeve shirts is Space Coast.



I wish the magnets would last longer, funny thing is I still have my inaugural dopey challenge magnet and it looks fine (except for going through a car wash so it has that "stone washed" look to it!) but I can't get my "current" year Dopey magnets to make it much past a year.  And why the heck they give out a long sleeve shirt for a Florida Race (Space Coast) is beyond me, when I used to live in Missouri I wore those all the time, now I live in Orlando, not so much.

Jennifer


----------



## Jaxasaurous

Sailormoon2 said:


> @Jaxasaurous where is that medal rack from? It is FANTASTIC!!


I got it off Etsy 2 years ago, I'm not sure who the maker is or if it's still available.


----------



## StarGirl11

I wish Active and runDisney would make up their minds about American Express. For a while there (at least a year) it wasn't listed but it took the cards as payment for some reason. Now we're back to not accepting it (tried to buy Race Retreat today). I'm getting tired of the freaking whiplash with their opinion on the cards.


----------



## jeanigor

StarGirl11 said:


> I wish Active and runDisney would make up their minds about American Express. For a while there (at least a year) it wasn't listed but it took the cards as payment for some reason. Now we're back to not accepting it (tried to buy Race Retreat today). I'm getting tired of the freaking whiplash with their opinion on the cards.



The accepted it last week when I added a pin bundle. Odd. Very odd.


----------



## StarGirl11

jeanigor said:


> The accepted it last week when I added a pin bundle. Odd. Very odd.



Yeah I just tried registering on my laptop instead to see if it was mobile bug. NOPE. Still won't take it. Might mention it to runDisney people since I'm going to go by to ask what's going on with the Disneyland races.


----------



## Z-Knight

So, I've posted these pics of my Medals to this thread - I suggest you all do it because you have some awesome medals.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/what-do-you-do-with-all-that-bling.3381963/
https://www.disboards.com/threads/what-do-you-do-with-all-that-bling.3381963/
But here are my pics again - these were all inspired by @rteetz and his Mickey head cutout. I included a pre-medal pick so you can see all the hangers I used. This is still an in-progress display so the medals are kind of randomly placed. My mom helped me make this so I love it. I plan on attaching the bibs to Donald's chest - you see the empty white are he has. And I plan on using Mickey's bib area to be a day countdown until marathon weekend - or maybe my PR area.


----------



## Alisha79

We have medals above a 10k hanging on a small display rack, but all our 5k and 10k medals from Disney or local races go on our Christmas tree! I usually take the ribbons off and save those in a race scrapbook with the bib (or just toss if they are generic), then hang the medal with an ornament hook just like everything else on the tree. That way we get to see them once a year but don't have to have a place to hang them all the time.


----------



## camaker

Here's a pic of my medals set-up. I've really liked the Sport Hooks hangers. 



Here's a bonus pic of my in progress Lego Main Street USA. I still need to populate it and set up character meet and greets with Disney character mini figures. Maybe a trolley, too.


----------



## DOOM1001

jlovesee said:


> I wish the magnets would last longer, funny thing is I still have my inaugural dopey challenge magnet and it looks fine (except for going through a car wash so it has that "stone washed" look to it!) but I can't get my "current" year Dopey magnets to make it much past a year.  And why the heck they give out a long sleeve shirt for a Florida Race (Space Coast) is beyond me, when I used to live in Missouri I wore those all the time, now I live in Orlando, not so much.
> 
> Jennifer



Well I was at the Florida mall today and when I get back to my car my beat up and bent 26.2 2017 marathon weekend magnet had slipped down from its normal position,at least it didn't fall off while driving and was lost forever.I have some backup magnets I'll put in there,maybe some RunDisney ones from other years I used to put in my fridge or maybe a Universal AP magnet to complement the Disney AP magnet I have on the other side.


----------



## StarGirl11

Our cars trunks don't have metal in them so when I get them I put it on the refrigerator.

As far as the medals. Most of them are hung up on racks but I'm out of room right now (need to get new racks up) so they're kind of laying around right now.


----------



## drummerwife

I don't put race magnets on my car anymore. I had the mini Mickey head distance magnets from when I did Dopey in 2014 on the car and all 6 of them were stolen.  Now all I have on my car are generic distance ones and my AP magnet. My medals are hanging in my basement to serve as motivation for when I have to run on the treadmill. Now that I'm retired, I wear the race shirts frequently.


----------



## Ariel484

@camaker that Lego set-up is, as the kids say*, #goals.  So awesome! 




*Do they say that anymore? I am old.


----------



## jeanigor

Ariel484 said:


> @camaker that Lego set-up is, as the kids say*, #goals.  So awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do they say that anymore? I am old.




EVERYTHING is awesome!


----------



## Ariel484

jeanigor said:


> EVERYTHING is awesome!


Aaaaaand now I have that song in my head.  Not even mad about it!


----------



## mrsg00fy

camaker said:


> Here's a pic of my medals set-up. I've really liked the Sport Hooks hangers.
> 
> View attachment 262124
> 
> Here's a bonus pic of my in progress Lego Main Street USA. I still need to populate it and set up character meet and greets with Disney character mini figures. Maybe a trolley, too.
> 
> View attachment 262122



LOVE the mini Main Street Legos. That is just awesome!!


----------



## sumlee

Hi friends! Joining the party! 2nd Dopey for me. I'm super excited!


----------



## Chaitali

I love seeing everyone's medal hangers!  I have my medals mixed together on a medal hanger but it's getting pretty full so I'm thinking of getting a second one and putting all the RunDisney medals on that separate one.  I wear the shirts all the time but I don't keep the bibs.  They end up getting tossed.


----------



## SheHulk

Hi guys! I haven't been on this thread because I played it cute & waited to sign up for the half and then it sold out on me. Anybody here been placing odds on whether they will re-open half registration like they did for Wine & Dine? Or do a Goofy Giveback like they did a few years back? Not sure I'm ready for a marathon right now.
However. has anybody ever tried doing Goofy by running the half and then walking or taking a very lackadaisical approach to the full? My biggest concern even if I did sign up for just the half is FOMO over the 25th anniversary marathon medal so that might be a compromise if it didn't kill me.


----------



## camaker

SheHulk said:


> Hi guys! I haven't been on this thread because I played it cute & waited to sign up for the half and then it sold out on me. Anybody here been placing odds on whether they will re-open half registration like they did for Wine & Dine? Or do a Goofy Giveback like they did a few years back? Not sure I'm ready for a marathon right now.
> However. has anybody ever tried doing Goofy by running the half and then walking or taking a very lackadaisical approach to the full? My biggest concern even if I did sign up for just the half is FOMO over the 25th anniversary marathon medal so that might be a compromise if it didn't kill me.



It can be done.  I ran Goofy (and the 10k) while injured in 2016.  I was limited to 1:00/3:00 run/walk intervals as part of my rehab program.  The injury prevented me from running in October and most of November.  By the time Marathon Weekend rolled around, the longest training run I had gotten back to was 10 miles.  I had a grand total of 3 half marathons and no fulls under my belt at that point.  I will say I was terrified in the starting corral for the full, wondering what I'd gotten myself into, but my plan was to start and if I had to step off the course, so be it.  DLF>DNF>DNS and all that.  It was tough, but it's also my favorite running experiences ever.

I wouldn't really recommend racing the half if you go that route, though.  I'd take it easy knowing what was coming the next day.  It's not an ideal plan, but if you have your heart set on doing the half, why not sign up for Goofy?  Run the half and then go out on Sunday with a "let's see what I can do approach".  You might surprise yourself.


----------



## SheHulk

camaker said:


> It can be done.  I ran Goofy (and the 10k) while injured in 2016.  I was limited to 1:00/3:00 run/walk intervals as part of my rehab program.  The injury prevented me from running in October and most of November.  By the time Marathon Weekend rolled around, the longest training run I had gotten back to was 10 miles.  I had a grand total of 3 half marathons and no fulls under my belt at that point.  I will say I was terrified in the starting corral for the full, wondering what I'd gotten myself into, but my plan was to start and if I had to step off the course, so be it.  DLF>DNF>DNS and all that.  It was tough, but it's also my favorite running experiences ever.
> 
> I wouldn't really recommend racing the half if you go that route, though.  I'd take it easy knowing what was coming the next day.  It's not an ideal plan, but if you have your heart set on doing the half, why not sign up for Goofy?  Run the half and then go out on Sunday with a "let's see what I can do approach".  You might surprise yourself.


I have been having the same thought process as you, but then what I'm saying is, "I'm not feeling ready to train to race a marathon, so instead I'll sign up for a half AND a marathon and maybe try to run both". I'm imagining explaining that to my friends and family.


----------



## camaker

SheHulk said:


> I have been having the same thought process as you, but then what I'm saying is, "I'm not feeling ready to train to race a marathon, so instead I'll sign up for a half AND a marathon and maybe try to run both". I'm imagining explaining that to my friends and family.



To be fair, my intention was to train to run the marathon during the fall.  The injury prevented me from doing that.  Maybe a better way to approach it could be that "I really want to run the half, but it's sold out so I have to sign up for both".  Then anything you do beyond the half is just a bonus and they won't think you're as crazy.


----------



## drummerwife

Hi guys, I'm hoping someone can help me with a problem I'm having. 
Last night at the end of my water aerobics class I had a severe calf cramp. I spent today just resting and stretching but the calf is still very tender and quite painful. I have a 45 minute run scheduled tomorrow that I plan on trying to do with the understanding that if it's painful I'll stop. 
Has anybody had a calf cramp that was still painful 24 hours after the initial cramp, and how did you get it resolved?
Thanks!


----------



## Simba's Girl

I'm not sounding the panic button but please be careful and make sure it is an actual muscle cramp and not something more serious like a blood clot. 

It may be worth a call or a trip to the doctor to make sure. If it is a clot you would not want to dislodge it. Better safe than sorry.

Good luck


----------



## cavepig

drummerwife said:


> Hi guys, I'm hoping someone can help me with a problem I'm having.
> Last night at the end of my water aerobics class I had a severe calf cramp. I spent today just resting and stretching but the calf is still very tender and quite painful. I have a 45 minute run scheduled tomorrow that I plan on trying to do with the understanding that if it's painful I'll stop.
> Has anybody had a calf cramp that was still painful 24 hours after the initial cramp, and how did you get it resolved?
> Thanks!


Ive had knots  stick around and I massaged my calf or have ended up with a Charlie horse sleeping that released it on more times than I can remember.  Not sure if that's the same as you have or not but have no advice except hope it feels better soon and be careful on it! And yikes to the above post that's something I definitely didn't think of as have no idea on blood clots.


----------



## drummerwife

Simba's Girl said:


> I'm not sounding the panic button but please be careful and make sure it is an actual muscle cramp and not something more serious like a blood clot.
> 
> It may be worth a call or a trip to the doctor to make sure. If it is a clot you would not want to dislodge it. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> Good luck





cavepig said:


> Ive had knots  stick around and I massaged my calf or have ended up with a Charlie horse sleeping that released it on more times than I can remember.  Not sure if that's the same as you have or not but have no advice except hope it feels better soon and be careful on it! And yikes to the above post that's something I definitely didn't think of as have no idea on blood clots.


Thank you both for your advice! I saw my doctor this morning and was diagnosed with a grade 2 calf strain. I was told not to run for two weeks and have a referral for PT.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Speaking of medical diagnoses,

A couple weeks ago, I shoved the middle kid away to college (ok, she went willingly) but after getting back home and the 700 mile drive, my foot started hurting. The pain never went away. My doc sent me to get x-rays, and they came back negative. I went to the podiatrist today, and she said it's not a foot problem.

I've had three lower back surgeries, already, and the podiatrist says I pinched a nerve just outside the surgical area.

I have a neurosurgeon appointment in a couple of weeks, but if his prognosis isn't good, I may not be running.


----------



## cavepig

drummerwife said:


> Thank you both for your advice! I saw my doctor this morning and was diagnosed with a grade 2 calf strain. I was told not to run for two weeks and have a referral for PT.


Oh boo, but at least not something worse I guess, although frustrating I'm sure. Hopefully it will feel better in no time.



FelisLachesis said:


> Speaking of medical diagnoses,
> 
> A couple weeks ago, I shoved the middle kid away to college (ok, she went willingly) but after getting back home and the 700 mile drive, my foot started hurting. The pain never went away. My doc sent me to get x-rays, and they came back negative. I went to the podiatrist today, and she said it's not a foot problem.
> 
> I've had three lower back surgeries, already, and the podiatrist says I pinched a nerve just outside the surgical area.
> 
> I have a neurosurgeon appointment in a couple of weeks, but if his prognosis isn't good, I may not be running.


 oh ouch, hopefully it turns out better & you can run!

As I mentioned in the running thread I wiped out bad Wednesday while running and sprained both arms so hear you on injuries. So while I can run (just scrapes on my knees), it feels weird as I can't use my arms much.  So, this week is turning into a major stepback week so we'll just ask Tinkerbell to spread a lot of healing pixie dust over all of us!  At least i keep saying the marathon isn't this weekend thank goodness!


----------



## Simba's Girl

drummerwife said:


> Thank you both for your advice! I saw my doctor this morning and was diagnosed with a grade 2 calf strain. I was told not to run for two weeks and have a referral for PT.



I don't actually "Like" this, I'm just glad you got it taken care of...Two weeks is nothin' you got this!


----------



## lhermiston

Must be one of those weeks. I had one of my worst runs ever yesterday. Lethargic, achy in my ankle and knees, too hot and humid. Just felt like garbage the whole 6 miles. 

I'm chalking it up as one of those garbage runs I seem to have before big races. 16 miles tomorrow morning; Milwaukee marathon on Oct. 1. 

In more positive news, wife is fully onboard with a January 2019 WDW trip, which means as long as my health holds up, I'm in for the marathon.


----------



## pixarmom

Just returned from Disney, and late to the medal question!  I have a medal holder that I absolutely love - from etsy, says "Run Happy."  Many of my medals are stored away in a box, but the holder is for my favorites.  Everyone thinks this is funny, but it's hanging in my closet.  So I get to see it every day, but it's tucked away.


----------



## Baloo in MI

@pixarmom how funny mine medal rack is similarly set up.  Mine is in the small hallway in my bedroom between bathroom and closet.  But I get to see it everyday and that provides good memories.  For me the medals are more about connecting me to a specific race memory.  The only problem is that when I fill this rack up I am not sure where the next one will go, no space in this small hallway and after Dopey I will not have much space left on the rack.  I suppose this is a good problem to have!


----------



## hotblooded

Mine are displayed in the hallway, so the lighting isn't the best. My most recent Disney and national park medals have buried the simpler medals underneath. They really have gotten more grand over time.


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday everyone! 

As always Sundays are for Disney. 

Today's question: if money was not an issue what would be your post race celebration? 

My answer: I think I would do an Illuminations boat cruise as that seems like a unique way to see the show. Another option would maybe be taking the Grand One Yacht out at the GF at night for the fireworks and electrical water pageant.


----------



## drummerwife

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney.
> 
> Today's question: if money was not an issue what would be your post race celebration?


If I'm really going to dream big... renting the Magic Kingdom for myself, family and friends.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney.
> 
> Today's question: if money was not an issue what would be your post race celebration?.



Well in Disneyland, we do the chef's counter at Napa Rose.  

At WDW, I would rather set up a private dinner either at EPCOT or Grand Floridian.  Maybe when Club 33 opens up - that will be it.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Today's question: if money was not an issue what would be your post race celebration?
> 
> My answer: I think I would do an Illuminations boat cruise as that seems like a unique way to see the show. Another option would maybe be taking the Grand One Yacht out at the GF at night for the fireworks and electrical water pageant.



Come on @rteetz, you need to think bigger than that. I'd start by booking all of Trader Sam's for a cocktail party followed by closing California Grill for a dinner just for us. As a nightcap, we'd take over Jellyrolls for some very off-key sing-a-longs.


----------



## cavepig

drummerwife said:


> If I'm really going to dream big... renting the Magic Kingdom for myself, family and friends.


Yeah I'll go with renting out MK too!  A fancy dinner wouldn't matter to me, but having an empty park would be amazing!


----------



## FelisLachesis

I would be renting out MK, but I'd also be inviting all you bozos great people to come with me! Grab a DJ to party at The Hub, keep the rides open, and one more Wishes (if they can still do that) at midnight!


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Come on @rteetz, you need to think bigger than that. I'd start by booking all of Trader Sam's for a cocktail party followed by closing California Grill for a dinner just for us. As a nightcap, we'd take over Jellyrolls for some very off-key sing-a-longs.


Good point. Considering I'm not 21 yet I wasn't thinking of renting out the cocktail places.


----------



## lhermiston

Catered meal featuring all of my favorite WDW foods with lots of strong drinks at one of the Poly bungalows.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Good point. Considering I'm not 21 yet I wasn't thinking of renting out the cocktail places.



But you're a college student.....


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> But you're a college student.....


Disney isn't exactly a college town


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Disney isn't exactly a college town



Any town can be a college town if you try hard enough.


----------



## jmasgat

So all that needs to happen is one of us needs to win Tuesday's Powerball.  Then promise to invite everyone on this forum!

I'm not a party person, but I would arrange a private Highway in the Sky, with a specially designed menu of food and drinks.


----------



## hotblooded

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney.
> 
> Today's question: if money was not an issue what would be your post race celebration?
> 
> My answer: I think I would do an Illuminations boat cruise as that seems like a unique way to see the show. Another option would maybe be taking the Grand One Yacht out at the GF at night for the fireworks and electrical water pageant.


I really wouldn't want anything too extravagant. This is my first time bringing my boyfriend to WDW, and our first time doing a race together since he's quite a bit faster and we usually split up to run our own paces. That's special in its own right, and I can't wait to show him how awesome Marathon Weekend is. We're only taking 3-day trip, so if money weren't an issue I'd add a day and book us a room at AKL or the Polynesian for some relaxation.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

FelisLachesis said:


> I would be renting out MK, but I'd also be inviting all you bozos great people to come with me! Grab a DJ to party at The Hub, keep the rides open, and one more Wishes (if they can still do that) at midnight!



May I suggest KC and the Sunshine Band? Memories of Disney Grad Night, late 1970's...

My celebration is to rent a helicopter to move easily between all your celebrations, and to view the fireworks. Possibly bombing people with harmless items, like Mickey confetti.

Staying at Cinderella's Castle. Having Art Smith and Wolfgang Puck preparing meals downstairs.


----------



## Sailormoon2

rteetz said:


> if money was not an issue what would be your post race celebration?


I would be happy with Victoria & Alberts, as it is way out of my budget!


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> Disney isn't exactly a college town



You're not looking hard enough   With the Disney College Program, their housing area is a mini-college town.


----------



## willieT

A few Disney races:  6 Mickey Marathons, 4 Wine & Dine HMs, 2 Donald HMs, 1 Princess HM, 1 Star Wars HM, 1 Tower of Terror 10 miler, 1 ToT 13K,  1 Race for the Taste 10K, 1 ESPN 5K.   I have great memories of each race.   PRs in 16 out of 18 (excluding Princess where I paced my daughter, and Star Wars which was just a bad race on no sleep).


----------



## Keels

Illuminations viewing cocktail hour followed by a private catered party (with characters and a DJ) in the atrium at the American Pavillion.


----------



## Keels

jmasgat said:


> So all that needs to happen is one of us needs to win Tuesday's Powerball.  Then promise to invite everyone on this forum!
> 
> I'm not a party person, but I would arrange a private Highway in the Sky, with a specially designed menu of food and drinks.



This is what I'm doing in 2018! It's actually a lot easier than I thought it would be to get Disney to allow it!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Just being at Disney is good enough for me. All the other ideas sound pretty good though.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Celebration would be a spa afternoon followed by a night in the king kamehameha suite complete with room service and HEA champagne


----------



## pixarmom

Celebration would be to bring back all the Food and Wine kiosks in January with no waits and minimal crowds. Hard to decide where we would stay -  Copper Creek Cabin WL cabins or maybe a 2-bedroom suite in another resort so that it includes CL.


----------



## StarGirl11

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney.
> 
> Today's question: if money was not an issue what would be your post race celebration?
> 
> My answer: I think I would do an Illuminations boat cruise as that seems like a unique way to see the show. Another option would maybe be taking the Grand One Yacht out at the GF at night for the fireworks and electrical water pageant.



Oh this isn't even a challenge for me: A VIP tour the day after the marathon. I've always wanted to do one. Then maybe dinner at Victoria and Alberts just to try it once.

I don't drink at all so a lot of the more adult stuff doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> Today's question: if money was not an issue what would be your post race celebration?



I don't think it would change. I'm really invested in going to Ohana for dinner.



hotblooded said:


> Mine are displayed in the hallway, so the lighting isn't the best. My most recent Disney and national park medals have buried the simpler medals underneath. They really have gotten more grand over time.


Wow! I didn't realize the National Parks medals matched. That is something I may have to consider doing.


----------



## GollyGadget

Honestly, if money (and days off) weren't an issue, I'd tack on another vacation, likely somewhere in the southern Caribbean. Please don't kick me out, I would just prefer something more relaxing than the go go go of Disney vacationing.


----------



## DVCFan1994

I'd do a spa day followed by a private party at California Grille timed to include Happily Ever After.


----------



## hauntedcity

rteetz said:


> Today's question: if money was not an issue what would be your post race celebration?



Okay, let's see... 3 hour couples massage... Dinner at Jiko... aaaand, how about a personal safari tour by Joe Rhode at the Animal Kingdom Lodge... and let's finish up with a night in the Presidential Suite?


----------



## BelleWannabe4

Definitely would stay in one of those bungalows out on the water at the Poly  And then do a VIP tour of all four parks - how fun!

Also, I am super frustrated with my body right now. I have Crohn's and am having a mild flare. I can eat again (yay) but I'm still too tired to run. This little flare is putting me WAY behind on marathon training. Its been almost 4 weeks since my last run - my small intestine needs to GET IT TOGETHER. Sorry for the venting - there's just not much I can do and I am frustrated at falling so far behind. I felt like you guys would understand my frustration  I was doing the Galloway plan, so I think my plan will be to start running again once walking a mile to work doesn't almost kill me and just focus on the long runs for the weekends and skip the shorter runs in an attempt to continue to gain mileage.


----------



## ZellyB

BelleWannabe4 said:


> Definitely would stay in one of those bungalows out on the water at the Poly  And then do a VIP tour of all four parks - how fun!
> 
> Also, I am super frustrated with my body right now. I have Crohn's and am having a mild flare. I can eat again (yay) but I'm still too tired to run. This little flare is putting me WAY behind on marathon training. Its been almost 4 weeks since my last run - my small intestine needs to GET IT TOGETHER. Sorry for the venting - there's just not much I can do and I am frustrated at falling so far behind. I felt like you guys would understand my frustration  I was doing the Galloway plan, so I think my plan will be to start running again once walking a mile to work doesn't almost kill me and just focus on the long runs for the weekends and skip the shorter runs in an attempt to continue to gain mileage.



Sorry to hear you are having issues right now.  I hope the flare up subsides soon.


----------



## evenstar

My ultimate Dopey celebration would be spending Sunday night in a Poly bungalow suite before setting sail on a Disney cruise to relax and run the Castaway Challenge.


----------



## Dr Q

This!!!  



evenstar said:


> My ultimate Dopey celebration would be spending Sunday night in a Poly bungalow suite before setting sail on a Disney cruise to relax and run the Castaway Challenge.


----------



## IamTrike

I'm looking back through these ideas and pricing some of them out.   The Tuesday that we arrive will be DW and I's 20th anniversary.  I am looking for different options for special ways to celebrate.   The Grand 1 yacht looks really neat, but with so much of Happily Ever After being projections on the castle it seems like you'd miss out not watching it from inside the park.


----------



## Simba's Girl

@IamTrike DH & I are celebrating our 20th anniversary while there as well. We arrive on Weds the 3rd which is a week after our actual anniversary. If we see you there we'll be sure to wish you all a very happy anniversary! 

DH and I are celebrating with a meal at Artist Point (he doesn't know I made the ADR yet, I don't think). We'll have our 3 DDs with us and it'll be our last vacation as a family of 5 for a while because the oldest will be graduating HS in the spring. So our family is celebrating at the HEA dessert party with plaza garden viewing.


----------



## IamTrike

Simba's Girl said:


> @IamTrike DH & I are celebrating our 20th anniversary while there as well. We arrive on Weds the 3rd which is a week after our actual anniversary. If we see you there we'll be sure to wish you all a very happy anniversary!
> 
> DH and I are celebrating with a meal at Artist Point (he doesn't know I made the ADR yet, I don't think). We'll have our 3 DDs with us and it'll be our last vacation as a family of 5 for a while because the oldest will be graduating HS in the spring. So our family is celebrating at the HEA dessert party with plaza garden viewing.



We'll wish you a happy anniversary if we see you too.   This is a trip with couple friends.  We'll have 19 total but will usually travel in groups of 8 or 9. What resort are you staying at?  We were at Poly for our 15th and the gave us really neat special flower and banana leaf leis.   We're at Contemporary this year so not expecting much or anything at check in.  DW and I have a Dinner at CRT on our anniversary and we might do a dessert party after that.   I think we are going to Discovery Cove too.  Trying to think of another way to surprise her though. Would like to do a small gift for each day of the trip.   She doesn't like Dooney's or Jewelry much though which makes it tough.


----------



## dobball23

I am doing Dopey and my wife is doing the 5K and half marathon. What is the best time to hit the expo on Wednesday to pick up our bibs, etc.? In an ideal world, we would love to do it rather quickly without a lot of waiting in lines.

Looking at and purchasing merchandise is not a focus of ours.


----------



## kennythepirate

FelisLachesis said:


> I've got a playlist in Google Music, my favorite one with movie songs from "Someday My Prince Will Come" all the way to "How Far I'll Go" from Moana.
> 
> I listen to a set of YouTube vlogs, from our friends at The DIS, DSNY Newscast for concise info about what's new at Disney, Rob Plays for trivia, and a few others. ResortTV1 is good to get background music from the parks and resorts. DFBGuide is fun to listen about food at Disney, but they've been getting long winded, lately.
> 
> I'll poke around The DIS' sister site, WDW Info, for news. I like touring plans website to try to arrange (and rearrange) my schedule in the parks. @kennythepirate has a great site to find all the characters around Disney (yes, I'm calling you out Kenny!)
> 
> I also have some Disney clothes, and poke around the official Shop Disney app for what's new. I'll also look about eBay for stuff where the authenticity isn't important.
> 
> I also look at the official Disney website to see if they've updated park hours for early January (why is MK closing at 9:00 on the 2nd?)



Kenny has amazing touring plans on Character Locator as well


----------



## rteetz

dobball23 said:


> I am doing Dopey and my wife is doing the 5K and half marathon. What is the best time to hit the expo on Wednesday to pick up our bibs, etc.? In an ideal world, we would love to do it rather quickly without a lot of waiting in lines.
> 
> Looking at and purchasing merchandise is not a focus of ours.


If merchandise is not a focus. Later in the day on Wednesday is best.


----------



## Ariel484

dobball23 said:


> I am doing Dopey and my wife is doing the 5K and half marathon. What is the best time to hit the expo on Wednesday to pick up our bibs, etc.? In an ideal world, we would love to do it rather quickly without a lot of waiting in lines.
> 
> Looking at and purchasing merchandise is not a focus of ours.


I agree with @rteetz - the big rush will be right after the expo opens.  If you go at more like 2-4PM or even after dinner, it'll be way less crowded.


----------



## steph0808

How busy is the expo on Thursday? Our flight is getting in at 9 am on Thursday, so I figured we could hit the expo after taking the ME to our hotel and get there right at opening at 10 so we can have the rest of the day at the parks.

I remember going last time on Friday morning and it was fairly busy, but this was before Dopey and the extra expo days.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Since we are talking about the expo, I am curious how it compares to others?  I have done PHM 3 times which can be "Call security to break up a fight" level of crazy, and Avengers at DL which was super low key and relaxed by comparison.  Is the marathon as bad as PHM?  I would like to get a few items, and plan to go either Wednesday or Thursday - my first race is the 10k Friday.  Does a lot sell out Wednesday?  Not sure whether to go Wednesday to increase my chances or to wait until Thursday and let the Dopey folks clear out and hope its calmer then.  I'd like some NB shoes, as well as a wine glass and Tervis if they have them.  I have never tried for shoes before, but I'm 0 for 3 on the PHM tumbler and wineglass.


----------



## IamTrike

DVCFan1994 said:


> Since we are talking about the expo, I am curious how it compares to others?  I have done PHM 3 times which can be "Call security to break up a fight" level of crazy, and Avengers at DL which was super low key and relaxed by comparison.  Is the marathon as bad as PHM?  I would like to get a few items, and plan to go either Wednesday or Thursday - my first race is the 10k Friday.  Does a lot sell out Wednesday?  Not sure whether to go Wednesday to increase my chances or to wait until Thursday and let the Dopey folks clear out and hope its calmer then.  I'd like some NB shoes, as well as a wine glass and Tervis if they have them.  I have never tried for shoes before, but I'm 0 for 3 on the PHM tumbler and wineglass.



I've been to the last 6 marathons weekends.   Does stuff sell out on Weds?  Yes some stuff does sell out, but for the most part even when I've gotten to the expo on Thursday and Friday there is still usually a lot of stuff left.    I seem to remember seeing the glasses and tervis's at most of the expo's I've been too.   I know that at least the tervis's haven't seemed to sell out as fast now that they are generic marathon weekend glasses rather than mugs for a specific race.


----------



## DVCFan1994

IamTrike said:


> I've been to the last 6 marathons weekends.   Does stuff sell out on Weds?  Yes some stuff does sell out, but for the most part even when I've gotten to the expo on Thursday and Friday there is still usually a lot of stuff left.    I seem to remember seeing the glasses and tervis's at most of the expo's I've been too.   I know that at least the tervis's haven't seemed to sell out as fast now that they are generic marathon weekend glasses rather than mugs for a specific race.


Thanks, I am trying to decided whether to add a night (if I even can).  My mom is moving into a new home in Florida the week before the race. So now I'll be going to FL to help, and staying with her until I head up to WDW, so I could conceivably head up to Disney earlier and head to the expo Wednesday, as opposed to the previous plan which had me flying in on Wednesday afternoon, heading to the expo Thursday.  This information makes me feel safe waiting to go until Thursday, if I can't get a room.


----------



## dobball23

Ariel484 said:


> I agree with @rteetz - the big rush will be right after the expo opens.  If you go at more like 2-4PM or even after dinner, it'll be way less crowded.


Great! We have lunch at Via Napoli at 1 and were planning on heading to ESPN WWOS for the expo sometime after that. Sounds like our timing should be decent.


----------



## FelisLachesis

I was thinking about leaving Epcot around 1-1:30 ish, also.  I have a Le Cellier reservation at 4:45.  Is that enough time to get from Epcot to BC/YC, take the bus to the expo, get our bibs, and get back to BC/YC and walk back to dinner?


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> I was thinking about leaving Epcot around 1-1:30 ish, also.  I have a Le Cellier reservation at 4:45.  Is that enough time to get from Epcot to BC/YC, take the bus to the expo, get our bibs, and get back to BC/YC and walk back to dinner?


You should be okay.


----------



## PCFriar80

FelisLachesis said:


> I was thinking about leaving Epcot around 1-1:30 ish, also.  I have a Le Cellier reservation at 4:45.  Is that enough time to get from Epcot to BC/YC, take the bus to the expo, get our bibs, and get back to BC/YC and walk back to dinner?


A couple of tweaks to optimize time.  When leaving Epcot, head over to the BW for the Expo bus.  It's the last stop [pick-up] for the Epcot Resorts before heading to the Expo.  When returning, get off at the Swan and head back over to Epcot walking via the Boardwalk.  Another thing to factor in and I think you have the buffer here, is that last year there was a great deal of traffic grid-lock getting in and out of the Expo on the first day.  Hopefully, there were some lessons learned to alleviate that for the 2018 Marathon Expo.


----------



## FelisLachesis

PCFriar80 said:


> A couple of tweaks to optimize time.  When leaving Epcot, head over to the BW for the Expo bus.  It's the last stop [pick-up] for the Epcot Resorts before heading to the Expo.  When returning, get off at the Swan and head back over to Epcot walking via the Boardwalk.  Another thing to factor in and I think you have the buffer here, is that last year there was a great deal of traffic grid-lock getting in and out of the Expo on the first day.  Hopefully, there were some lessons learned to alleviate that for the 2018 Marathon Expo.



So it seems that the bus route there is Swolphin, BC/YC, Boardwalk, out to Expo?


----------



## PCFriar80

FelisLachesis said:


> So it seems that the bus route there is Swolphin, BC/YC, Boardwalk, out to Expo?


Correct.  All five stops!  That's why I suggest getting off at the Swan on the way back.  You'll be at IG before the bus gets to the BC


----------



## Anisum

I think I'm most concerned about jackets selling out. I was planning to go in the afternoon because I can live without a Tervis or wine glass though I would possibly buy them if they had them. I just want a jacket for the 25th anniversary of the marathon or better yet for the Dopey (if they have those) so I'm hoping they won't sell out. I considered buying the pre-sale jacket in advance but I hate doing that when I haven't seen it because I'm not always a fan of the pre-sale designs.


----------



## IamTrike

Anisum said:


> I think I'm most concerned about jackets selling out. I was planning to go in the afternoon because I can live without a Tervis or wine glass though I would possibly buy them if they had them. I just want a jacket for the 25th anniversary of the marathon or better yet for the Dopey (if they have those) so I'm hoping they won't sell out. I considered buying the pre-sale jacket in advance but I hate doing that when I haven't seen it because I'm not always a fan of the pre-sale designs.



Not to be a downer but my guess is that if somethings going to sell out it will be a 25th anniversary item.   Last year it was the 20th anniversary of the half and the main thing that sold out was the special pin for that race.


----------



## mawatcha

Has anyone experienced a big curveball on their way to 2018 marathon weekend?

I don't want to come across as an episode of Jerry Springer here, but I separated from my partner a few weeks ago. It is a sad time and one with a lot of change, I have found a new place to live, and am slowly going through motions of a breakup from a long-term relationship. 

Additionally, we booked our trip and have everything paid for. We are still going to be friends, and he will be running Dopey, and I am doing marathon. His family, who I still get along with, will be there too (in separate rooms). 

So it's definitely a different road to marathon weekend than I was anticipating. I've pretty much stopped running all month, and need to catch up. And I'll need to get used to running in a new neighbourhood.

But it's great to have this to focus my energy on, fully step into to sort out some thoughts, and I know it'll be great to be at WDW marathon weekend, even if it's not what I'd originally envisioned. And I am lucky, this does not affect my ability to run, or challenge my health.

Take care all, and may any challenges you are going through help make you stronger.


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> Not to be a downer but my guess is that if somethings going to sell out it will be a 25th anniversary item.   Last year it was the 20th anniversary of the half and the main thing that sold out was the special pin for that race.


I think 5th anniversary Dopey stuff will be a hot ticket item too.


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> I think 5th anniversary Dopey stuff will be a hot ticket item too.



Gah, now to rethink this entire Race Retreat to get in early bit...


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> Gah, now to rethink this entire Race Retreat to get in early bit...


Not everything will sell out but certain items will.


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> Not everything will sell out but certain items will.



Now that my girl knows this is the 5th Anniversary for Dopey, and 25th for the Marathon, she's a bit more gung ho about the races.  She gets all the shirts, but she might want a jacket or something.


----------



## RENThead09

mawatcha said:


> Has anyone experienced a big curveball on their way to 2018 marathon weekend?
> 
> I don't want to come across as an episode of Jerry Springer here, but I separated from my partner a few weeks ago. It is a sad time and one with a lot of change, I have found a new place to live, and am slowly going through motions of a breakup from a long-term relationship.
> 
> Additionally, we booked our trip and have everything paid for. We are still going to be friends, and he will be running Dopey, and I am doing marathon. His family, who I still get along with, will be there too (in separate rooms).
> 
> So it's definitely a different road to marathon weekend than I was anticipating. I've pretty much stopped running all month, and need to catch up. And I'll need to get used to running in a new neighbourhood.
> 
> But it's great to have this to focus my energy on, fully step into to sort out some thoughts, and I know it'll be great to be at WDW marathon weekend, even if it's not what I'd originally envisioned. And I am lucky, this does not affect my ability to run, or challenge my health.
> 
> Take care all, and may any challenges you are going through help make you stronger.




Sorry to hear that.  Hopefully you can let running be that calm spot in your life. 
and just remember to focus on the important things while training...churros and dole whips and margarittas in mexico!


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> Now that my girl knows this is the 5th Anniversary for Dopey, and 25th for the Marathon, she's a bit more gung ho about the races.  She gets all the shirts, but she might want a jacket or something.


I love my Dopey Jacket.


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> I love my Dopey Jacket.



I wonder if they'd still have them at 2ish pm.


----------



## FelisLachesis

@Ariel484 I'm looking at your hashtags... The Jake?  The Q? Another Quaterback carousel at Muni First Energy Stadium?


----------



## IamTrike

mawatcha said:


> Has anyone experienced a big curveball on their way to 2018 marathon weekend?
> 
> I don't want to come across as an episode of Jerry Springer here, but I separated from my partner a few weeks ago. It is a sad time and one with a lot of change, I have found a new place to live, and am slowly going through motions of a breakup from a long-term relationship.
> 
> Additionally, we booked our trip and have everything paid for. We are still going to be friends, and he will be running Dopey, and I am doing marathon. His family, who I still get along with, will be there too (in separate rooms).
> 
> So it's definitely a different road to marathon weekend than I was anticipating. I've pretty much stopped running all month, and need to catch up. And I'll need to get used to running in a new neighbourhood.
> 
> But it's great to have this to focus my energy on, fully step into to sort out some thoughts, and I know it'll be great to be at WDW marathon weekend, even if it's not what I'd originally envisioned. And I am lucky, this does not affect my ability to run, or challenge my health.
> 
> Take care all, and may any challenges you are going through help make you stronger.



I really feel for you.  Running is one of my go to things when I need to process everything that's going on in my life.



rteetz said:


> I think 5th anniversary Dopey stuff will be a hot ticket item too.



I think you are right.   What I don't really know is how they are going to do the merchandise and whether both the Full and Dopey will get anniversary merchandise.   In theory I'd love to believe that since there are usually more about 3 times the number of people running the full than running dopey that they will produce enough Marathon merchandise that it will be hard for the ebayers to buy it all.  

If they do cool dopey anniversary merch, they will probably produce less of it.  That combined with the fact that all the Dopey runners will need to be at the expo on Wed's makes it likely that merchandise will sell out first.


----------



## Ariel484

FelisLachesis said:


> @Ariel484 I'm looking at your hashtags... The Jake?  The Q? Another Quaterback carousel at Muni First Energy Stadium?


The Jake, Gund Arena (The Q), and...never got into the Browns.  I think life has been more pleasant that way.


----------



## Anisum

IamTrike said:


> Not to be a downer but my guess is that if somethings going to sell out it will be a 25th anniversary item.   Last year it was the 20th anniversary of the half and the main thing that sold out was the special pin for that race.


I'm not too worried about the pins since I preorder them. I definitely expect things to sell out I'm just wondering if every jacket and/or hoodie is going to sell out? Last year they had at least two for the marathon that I saw in the previews and one for Dopey. I know the half had at least two or three and one of which was the 20th anniversary one. I guess I'm just hoping that with the sheer quantity of designs I'll be able to get one for the events I'm running even if it doesn't have the anniversary specialness on it. I mean I can go when it opens. I guess I'll have to think about it some more.


----------



## dzak1717

I've been reading about the 2 new Italian restaurants opening soon at Disney Springs. Looks like they will be open late fall 2017, anyone else looking to book an ADR for marathon weekend? We have Via Napoli Friday night and Il Mulino for Saturday but hoping to book the new DS restaurant instead of Il Mulino. We've never eaten at Il Mulino so not sure if we should keep it or roll the dice on something new. I know one of the new places Maria & Enzo's, is run by the same people who runs Via Napoli so I'm sure that one will be very good.


----------



## PrincessV

FelisLachesis said:


> I wonder if they'd still have them at 2ish pm.


They do usually restock in the afternoons, so it's quite possible they could sell out early, and then be back later in the day. Of course, it's also possible they won't... it's a roll of the dice, to be sure.



dzak1717 said:


> I've been reading about the 2 new Italian restaurants opening soon at Disney Springs. Looks like they will be open late fall 2017, anyone else looking to book an ADR for marathon weekend? We have Via Napoli Friday night and Il Mulino for Saturday but hoping to book the new DS restaurant instead of Il Mulino. We've never eaten at Il Mulino so not sure if we should keep it or roll the dice on something new. I know one of the new places Maria & Enzo's, is run by the same people who runs Via Napoli so I'm sure that one will be very good.


IDK anything about the new places, but Il Mulino goes down as one of the best meals I've had a t WDW!


----------



## princess_jamie

mawatcha said:


> Has anyone experienced a big curveball on their way to 2018 marathon weekend?
> 
> Take care all, and may any challenges you are going through help make you stronger.



I'm so sorry to hear that. That definitely can be a big mental distraction. This is my first Dopey and I had a slight curveball that came my way this summer that should have gotten me out the door for more running, but instead caused so much stress in my life that I wasn't sleeping and had no energy to even think about running. I'm finally starting to feel on track (although, still nervous). I absolutely cannot begin to imagine the sadness you're feeling but you're healthy and strong and this will be such an accomplishment for you when you cross that finish line. Just keep one foot in front of the other


----------



## TCB in FLA

mawatcha said:


> Has anyone experienced a big curveball on their way to 2018 marathon weekend?
> 
> I don't want to come across as an episode of Jerry Springer here, but I separated from my partner a few weeks ago. It is a sad time and one with a lot of change, I have found a new place to live, and am slowly going through motions of a breakup from a long-term relationship.
> 
> Additionally, we booked our trip and have everything paid for. We are still going to be friends, and he will be running Dopey, and I am doing marathon. His family, who I still get along with, will be there too (in separate rooms).
> 
> So it's definitely a different road to marathon weekend than I was anticipating. I've pretty much stopped running all month, and need to catch up. And I'll need to get used to running in a new neighbourhood.
> 
> But it's great to have this to focus my energy on, fully step into to sort out some thoughts, and I know it'll be great to be at WDW marathon weekend, even if it's not what I'd originally envisioned. And I am lucky, this does not affect my ability to run, or challenge my health.
> 
> Take care all, and may any challenges you are going through help make you stronger.


That's tough! HUGS!!! I hope you will be able to use your training as "therapy" time.  I don't know what I would do without my two BRFs who have gotten me through my problems  over the past two years. Hopefully you can find a running partner as I think it would get you motivated.

 Make a pact with yourself to get a run in over the next few days. You will feel better even after a short run.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Ariel484 said:


> The Jake, Gund Arena (The Q), and...never got into the Browns.  I think life has been more pleasant that way.


Nice!  I lived in Columbus for 10 years. We looked to Cleveland for baseball, basketball and hockey (Jackets fans loved following their little Lake Erie Monster brothers). Just like you, we kinda ignored the Browns, export to take bets on who's the quarterback this week?


----------



## hotblooded

mawatcha said:


> Has anyone experienced a big curveball on their way to 2018 marathon weekend?
> 
> I don't want to come across as an episode of Jerry Springer here, but I separated from my partner a few weeks ago. It is a sad time and one with a lot of change, I have found a new place to live, and am slowly going through motions of a breakup from a long-term relationship.
> 
> Additionally, we booked our trip and have everything paid for. We are still going to be friends, and he will be running Dopey, and I am doing marathon. His family, who I still get along with, will be there too (in separate rooms).
> 
> So it's definitely a different road to marathon weekend than I was anticipating. I've pretty much stopped running all month, and need to catch up. And I'll need to get used to running in a new neighbourhood.
> 
> But it's great to have this to focus my energy on, fully step into to sort out some thoughts, and I know it'll be great to be at WDW marathon weekend, even if it's not what I'd originally envisioned. And I am lucky, this does not affect my ability to run, or challenge my health.
> 
> Take care all, and may any challenges you are going through help make you stronger.


Definitely book another room for one of you and stay separately, preferably splitting the cost since you already paid for everything else together. Make it a clean break.

I've had my fair share of bittersweet trips, too. I ran the 2012 Half on a trip with my mother and sister, on our first trip without my father, who died the previous year. I ran the 2015 Half with my sister one month after our mom died, on a trip we'd hoped she would be well enough to attend. All before I turned 25. Life is full of upheaval, and you adjust.


----------



## bcarey2k

mawatcha said:


> Has anyone experienced a big curveball on their way to 2018 marathon weekend?
> 
> I don't want to come across as an episode of Jerry Springer here, but I separated from my partner a few weeks ago. It is a sad time and one with a lot of change, I have found a new place to live, and am slowly going through motions of a breakup from a long-term relationship.
> 
> Additionally, we booked our trip and have everything paid for. We are still going to be friends, and he will be running Dopey, and I am doing marathon. His family, who I still get along with, will be there too (in separate rooms).
> 
> So it's definitely a different road to marathon weekend than I was anticipating. I've pretty much stopped running all month, and need to catch up. And I'll need to get used to running in a new neighbourhood.
> 
> But it's great to have this to focus my energy on, fully step into to sort out some thoughts, and I know it'll be great to be at WDW marathon weekend, even if it's not what I'd originally envisioned. And I am lucky, this does not affect my ability to run, or challenge my health.
> 
> Take care all, and may any challenges you are going through help make you stronger.



I can relate 100%.

My girlfriend of 5 years broke up with me a few weeks back. We'd run most of out rD races together and had plans for W&D and Dopey.  She cancelled all the reservations.

I have since gotten a new budget figured out.  I'm only doing W&D over the weekend now, but I'm doing it (solo).

Dopey now won't go from Dec 30 through Jan 8, but it will go from Jan 3 through Jan 8.  This one my 16 yr old son is coming with me for.

I can honestly say that I don't know what my future holds, but I do know that when I'm outside, I feel better.  I have gone through my depression and blame ... It's time to move on.  

My training has taken quite a hit .... so now I'm changing from trying for a PR or a Disney PR (pictures, drinks and rides just gotta happen), to more of a fun run mentally.  I'll be starting in a decent coral.  I know I can finish.  I just need to train to keep my brain from getting in the way.

You can do it too!

Brian


----------



## mawatcha

Thanks so much for your kind thoughts, and words of encouragement. Sending positive thoughts for others going through a rough time.

@hotblooded, I agree that separate rooms for my ex and I would be ideal, but I don't think it's affordable for either of us at this time. I did ask him to buy me out of the trip, but have since shifted my thoughts on that, as WDW is my happy place. We are also lucky in that we are civil and friendly towards one another, and the room we have has the curtain to change privately, and use the bathroom in peace. 

If things do get any worse, I'm sure we will find a solution. 

Take care all. Looking forward to Sunday's question, sorry for the gloom.


----------



## Z-Knight

Anisum said:


> I'm not too worried about the pins since I preorder them.



OMG, thanks for reminding me about this!!! I forgot to do it when I registered. Whew


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday! 

Sundays of course are for Disney. 

Today's question: the holidays are quickly coming up and Disney is already celebrating Halloween. If you could spend one holiday at Disney what would it be? 

My answer: I would love to wake up Christmas morning in a Disney resort and get to spend that day in the Magic Kingdom or at the resort. That would be an almost perfect day to me.


----------



## drummerwife

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Sundays of course are for Disney.
> 
> Today's question: the holidays are quickly coming up and Disney is already celebrating Halloween. If you could spend one holiday at Disney what would it be?


Since we are leaving for Disney in 12 days and plan on attending MNSSHP, I guess I would have to say Halloween.


----------



## FelisLachesis

I'm with you on Christmas. I've done New Year's and I love it, craziness aside. I haven't been to WDW on Christmas Day. One day, I'll find myself there.


----------



## lhermiston

Going at Christmastime is on my bucket list, but I would not want to go on Christmas Day.

It was pretty awesome just seeing the castle lit up with holiday lights over marathon weekend.

Unrelated: I've been been by the injury bug. I have pain on the top of my foot/ankle on and off all month. Got through 16 miles last Sunday and four on Tuesday, but cut Thursday's run short at a mile. Got new shoes on Friday and attempted another 16 this morning. Made it about 1.5 miles before the pain flared up. Walk/ran another 5. 

I'm going to take it easy until next Saturday and see how it goes then. Really hoping I don't have a stress fracture.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Going at Christmastime is on my bucket list, but I would not want to go on Christmas Day.
> 
> It was pretty awesome just seeing the castle lit up with holiday lights over marathon weekend.
> 
> Unrelated: I've been been by the injury bug. I have pain on the top of my foot/ankle on and off all month. Got through 16 miles last Sunday and four on Tuesday, but cut Thursday's run short at a mile. Got new shoes on Friday and attempted another 16 this morning. Made it about 1.5 miles before the pain flared up. Walk/ran another 5.
> 
> I'm going to take it easy until next Saturday and see how it goes then. Really hoping I don't have a stress fracture.


That sucks hope you're better soon!


----------



## hotblooded

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Sundays of course are for Disney.
> 
> Today's question: the holidays are quickly coming up and Disney is already celebrating Halloween. If you could spend one holiday at Disney what would it be?
> 
> My answer: I would love to wake up Christmas morning in a Disney resort and get to spend that day in the Magic Kingdom or at the resort. That would be an almost perfect day to me.


Thanksgiving, because it would be the perfect excuse to avoid a family gathering. Plus no pressure to cook!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Today's question: the holidays are quickly coming up and Disney is already celebrating Halloween. If you could spend one holiday at Disney what would it be?
> 
> My answer: I would love to wake up Christmas morning in a Disney resort and get to spend that day in the Magic Kingdom or at the resort. That would be an almost perfect day to me.



I'd have to go with Christmas Day too. Of all the insanely over crowded holidays, it's likely to be the one with the smallest large crowd.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> I'd have to go with Christmas Day too. Of all the insanely over crowded holidays, it's likely to be the one with the smallest large crowd.


It's actually the worst.  

I've been at WDW for every major holiday over the years.  I'm most likely to go back on Thanksgiving over the others.  I'm going at Labor Day and Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> It's actually the worst.
> 
> I've been at WDW for every major holiday over the years.  I'm most likely to go back on Thanksgiving over the others.  I'm going at Labor Day and Thanksgiving this year.


I would've thought New Years would be the worst.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

The amount of survival guides out there for Christmas Week are insane. Magic Kingdom will reach capacity early almost every day that week.


----------



## Simba's Girl

The holiday I'd most like to spend at WDW is Memorial Day mainly because up here in New England it still can be chilly and dreary around that time of year. Also crowds not as bad as the major holidays and temperature not as hot (but still hot) as July 4th or Labor Day.

I have actually arrived on site on Memorial Day in 1995...My hubby and I went there to celebrate my college graduation which was the day before. We stayed at Dixie Landings (POR now, if you don't know-but I'm sure you do LOL). We had a blast during that trip!

As far as the week between Christmas and NY we honeymooned at WL in 1997 arrived on 12/28 and came home 1/4. Crowds were insane and they closed MK to outside visitors several days that week. I wouldn't want to go that week again!

In other news...DH starts the official marathon training part of his marathon training plan this week! I PR'd a 10K (not an official race, just a Strava stat) and a 5K last week. The 5K by about 2 minutes and the 10K around 3. The weather is cooling down now and the 10K's weather was fantastic and the 5K's was at the track at the high school which translates to this: NO HILLS!!!


----------



## jmasgat

lhermiston said:


> Going at Christmastime is on my bucket list, but I would not want to go on Christmas Day.
> 
> It was pretty awesome just seeing the castle lit up with holiday lights over marathon weekend.
> 
> Unrelated: I've been been by the injury bug. I have pain on the top of my foot/ankle on and off all month. Got through 16 miles last Sunday and four on Tuesday, but cut Thursday's run short at a mile. Got new shoes on Friday and attempted another 16 this morning. Made it about 1.5 miles before the pain flared up. Walk/ran another 5.
> 
> I'm going to take it easy until next Saturday and see how it goes then. Really hoping I don't have a stress fracture.



Here's hoping you do't have a stress fracture. Been there, done that.  Right now it's hip strain for me.  So annoying.


----------



## StarGirl11

I've done Christmas at Disney on both coasts when I was younger so NYE for me. What's frustrating is that we've attempted to line up NYE trip twice now only to cancel both times. Someday I'll get there.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

Currently lining up a trip for Mickey's Not So Scary, so it's not exactly Halloween but it's close enough. Not set in stone that I'll be able to go, but that seems like such an awesome event. I don't think I would deal well with the crowds on the actual day of a Holiday so doing a party seems like a good compromise.


----------



## baxter24

I would love to be there on Christmas Day but that be my last day there. I have been there the week between Christmas and New Years and it was crazy busy. It was cool to be at the Magic Kingdom on New Years but it was soooo crowded.


----------



## FelisLachesis

StarGirl11 said:


> I've done Christmas at Disney on both coasts when I was younger so NYE for me. What's frustrating is that we've attempted to line up NYE trip twice now only to cancel both times. Someday I'll get there.



If you thought Christmas was nuts, New Year's is a bit worse, especially at Orange County East.  MK has been known to hit a phase closure during Christmas.  If MK doesn't hit a phase closure on New Years, something is wrong.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I love our traditions we have for our holidays that honestly it would be hard to give those up even for Disney.  I think the holiday I would must like to spend at Disney though would be Thanksgiving.  I'm less attached to those traditions (though I love them).  And I think it would be such an amazing way to kick off the Christmas season.


----------



## StarGirl11

FelisLachesis said:


> If you thought Christmas was nuts, New Year's is a bit worse, especially at Orange County East.  MK has been known to hit a phase closure during Christmas.  If MK doesn't hit a phase closure on New Years, something is wrong.



I did Christmas in the years before it went completely nuts on either coast. I remember walking on to Haunted Mansion with a cousin I was close to at the time at Disneyland either right before Christmas or Christmas itself when's I couldn't have been older then 10 or 11. And I know NYE is nuts it's just a bucket list thing I've always wanted to do. We had everything planned out and ready to go up until Mom got diagnosed with cancer last November.

Funny enough the thing I remember the most about our Christmas trip in Florida outside of River Country. Was the fire in the off property hotel Christmas morning. Nothing lost but it's funny how certain things stick more then others.

On a different note there's going to be words tomorrow. My Dads in charge of travel plans and as back up he booked a flight that gets into Orlando at midnight. Which means I'll be at he hotel by 2 at the earliest. Mind you the flights on the 2nd. Yeah no if we can I'm getting him to move that. I don't even care if I end up on the absurd early flight I just don't want to be getting to the hotel so late that it will probably throw my sleep schedule off even more so with Dopey.


----------



## FelisLachesis

StarGirl11 said:


> We had everything planned out and ready to go up until Mom got diagnosed with cancer last November.



Oh no, I hope everything is well with your mom, now.



StarGirl11 said:


> My Dads in charge of travel plans and as back up he booked a flight that gets into Orlando at midnight. Which means I'll be at he hotel by 2 at the earliest.



Oh goodness, no!  When my girl and I were booking flights, we were like "how early can we get to Orlando, and how late can we leave?"  We were stalking Southwest's website like a hawk.  Even so, we're not totally happy with our return leg, as they took away the last non-stop flight out of MCO.

Coming in at 2 am, that's such a waste of a day.  Either come in earlier, or try to get in after 6 am, so at least the resort rooms reset for the next day.  I'm unsure if you're staying on-property, but most hotels still reset in the morning, sometime.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Today's question: the holidays are quickly coming up and Disney is already celebrating Halloween. If you could spend one holiday at Disney what would it be?



NYE is my favorite ... we've been doing NYE at Epcot every year for the last six or seven year, so [humblebrag] I'm kind of an expert at it. [/humblebrag]

@mbwhitti and I did Christmas night at Epcot this past Christmas and it was a real treat. We did Christmas lunch at my house with my family and then decided to ditch our husbands and head to the park! We got great same-day FP+s (Frozen!), got to see Jodi Benson in Candlelight Processional (she was AMAZING!), toured all of the countries to take a bunch of silly pictures and then watched Illuminations from a GREAT booth inside Spice Road Table over our favorite snacks.

Meanwhile, our husbands went to World of Beer and tried a bunch of unique beers and watched some college football. Pretty much the best Christmas ever for all parties!

The only holiday I WON'T ever plan to do at Disney again (other than back when I worked at MK in the 90's) is Thanksgiving, but not for reasons that involve Disney. We do Friendsgiving here in Texas with our best family friends and it's important to me to keep that tradition of my favorite 10K in the morning followed by our neighborhood flag football game, me hosting a big Thanksgiving lunch at my house and then watching football or taking the Littles to an afternoon movie for as long as our friends' kiddos are at home. My favorite thing in the world (EVEN MORE THAN DISNEY) is my house - warm and loud, full of my friends eating, drinking, playing board games and just being together.


----------



## StarGirl11

FelisLachesis said:


> Oh no, I hope everything is well with your mom, now.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodness, no!  When my girl and I were booking flights, we were like "how early can we get to Orlando, and how late can we leave?"  We were stalking Southwest's website like a hawk.  Even so, we're not totally happy with our return leg, as they took away the last non-stop flight out of MCO.
> 
> Coming in at 2 am, that's such a waste of a day.  Either come in earlier, or try to get in after 6 am, so at least the resort rooms reset for the next day.  I'm unsure if you're staying on-property, but most hotels still reset in the morning, sometime.



Moms doing well, thanks for asking. She's done with the treatment and is now in the recovery phase from having a BMT. So I'm pretty much solo at Disney until further notice because immuno compromised doesn't go well with Disney when you have so many parents with the 'Who cares if they're sick we paid a bunch of money.' Attitude.

Well the good thing is the absurdly late flight is only an option if Dads no longer in the D.C. area. Otherwise I would be getting in around 8:00. Which I would rather have at least half a parks day and get my groceries but apparently Southwest has really cut down on their non stops from D.C. area to Florida for some reason...there's now only one from Dulles. I might ask him about moving both flights. There's a flight from Regan that leaves early in the morning and a mid afternoon one. I honestly would like to not make it 5 absurdly morning out of 6. But I think I would rather be on property earlier too.


----------



## FelisLachesis

StarGirl11 said:


> Well the good thing is the absurdly late flight is only an option if Dads no longer in the D.C. area. Otherwise I would be getting in around 8:00. Which I would rather have at least half a parks day and get my groceries but apparently Southwest has really cut down on their non stops from D.C. area to Florida for some reason



The oddity I talked about on the way home was from MCO to PHL.  On the 7th, there's 5 non-stop flights, including one at like 9 pm.  On the 8th, there's only 2.  So we took the 8pm flight out, with a layover in Atlanta, and gets us back in around midnight.  Leave earlier, get home later.


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> The holidays are quickly coming up and Disney is already celebrating Halloween. If you could spend one holiday at Disney what would it be?


So, I'm not huge on crowds which makes the idea of holidays in Disney not that appealing. I have done NYE on the cruise which was fantastic. I would pretty much do any holiday except maybe Christmas (big gathering for our family) on the cruise. If I was spending it at a park I would probably have to say NYE in WDW.




FelisLachesis said:


> The oddity I talked about on the way home was from MCO to PHL.  On the 7th, there's 5 non-stop flights, including one at like 9 pm.  On the 8th, there's only 2.  So we took the 8pm flight out, with a layover in Atlanta, and gets us back in around midnight.  Leave earlier, get home later.


Ouch. I definitely struggled with the exact same issue on the 8th. I'm doing the last direct with Southwest because I'd rather miss a few hours in Disney than get home late and have to get to work the next day.


----------



## ZellyB

I think I'd enjoy doing Halloween at Disney.  We did the Christmas party when we were there for Wine and Dine a couple of years ago and I loved it, so I'd like to experience the Halloween party.  Plus, Halloween and fall are my favorite times of year anyway.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

rteetz said:


> Sundays of course are for Disney.
> 
> Today's question: the holidays are quickly coming up and Disney is already celebrating Halloween. If you could spend one holiday at Disney what would it be?


I have booked to be in WDW over New Years this year and then staying on for the WDW 2018 half the following weekend! New Years Eve is a bucket list thing for me so I am super excited! I know it is going to be crazy busy and all that, but I just wanted to experience it at least once and the situation with the WDWMW being the following weekend was too good to pass up!


----------



## UNCBear24

drummerwife said:


> Since we are leaving for Disney in 12 days and plan on attending MNSSHP, I guess I would have to say Halloween.


This is the exact same thing for me!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

I'm going to cheat a little and say Valentine's Day.

I'm a grumpy old man and therefore dislike crowds, but most importantly it's my BIRTHDAY!

Not to mention it's the coldest time of the year, so heading south is good.


----------



## UNCBear24

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Sundays of course are for Disney.
> 
> Today's question: the holidays are quickly coming up and Disney is already celebrating Halloween. If you could spend one holiday at Disney what would it be?



I did NYE last year.  Hoop-Dee-Doo Revue, Osborne Lights , and then finished with fireworks viewing from the Contemporary Resort.  This year doing early Halloween in 2 weeks.


----------



## TCB in FLA

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Sundays of course are for Disney.
> 
> Today's question: the holidays are quickly coming up and Disney is already celebrating Halloween. If you could spend one holiday at Disney what would it be?


 I had my perfect Disney holiday last year aboard the Disney Dream -- we even ran the CC 5k on Christmas Eve! I loved having someone else do the holiday cooking and cleaning, I didn't feel the need to over-decorate the house, there was no drama from extended family, and I got to spend quality time with the three people I love the most.

However, my boys are 14 and 16 and are "over" Disney cruises (which I love! and are DH's only way he'll do Disney). Sigh.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> Today's question: the holidays are quickly coming up and Disney is already celebrating Halloween. If you could spend one holiday at Disney what would it be?


I had to make that decision in real life: we used to spend the week before Christmas at WDW, but I can't afford the AP with no blockouts under the new AP system, so that went away, and we used to spend every Halloween at MNSSHP, but I've been priced out of that, so it's gone, too. So now it's down to July 4th as our only holiday at WDW... but it would be my first choice, regardless!


----------



## StarGirl11

Got the flight from DC moved to the morning. Now trying to figure out grocery logistics.

Turns out the Denver flight was booked because it was 200 dollars less then the other flights. And because of Southwests new policy where you can't have flights booked to close together (that could spell trouble later for a lot of reasons not just because we aren't sure where I'll be flying out of) that reservation got cancelled. So in the end I won't be on that flight.

Also anyone know if you can store groceries that need to be refrigerated at bell services if you don't have a room yet?


----------



## Dis5150

StarGirl11 said:


> Also anyone know if you can store groceries that need to be refrigerated at bell services if you don't have a room yet?



As far as I know, yes, they have storage for refrigerated and frozen items at bell services.

I would spend Christmas day at Disneyland. I love the overlays in that park for Christmas.


----------



## GollyGadget

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'm going to cheat a little and say Valentine's Day.
> 
> I'm a grumpy old man and therefore dislike crowds, but most importantly it's my BIRTHDAY!
> 
> Not to mention it's the coldest time of the year, so heading south is good.



I second Valentine's Day. It's the one holiday we don't have any long-standing traditions (besides eating heart shaped pizza). Plus, it's always nice to head south during the winter.


----------



## hotblooded

Keels said:


> NYE is my favorite ... we've been doing NYE at Epcot every year for the last six or seven year, so [humblebrag] I'm kind of an expert at it. [/humblebrag]



Excellent tagging.


----------



## IamTrike

I've spent too many brain cycles thinking about this recently.   I love seeing Disney decorated for Christmas.  I especially like hanging out at wilderness lodge or the grandfloridian when they have their decorations up.  I really like the GrandFlo at Easter too.    I'd like to visit Disney a week before Christmas so that I can celebrate there, but then still celebrate at home with family on the actual holiday.


----------



## princess_jamie

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Sundays of course are for Disney.
> 
> Today's question: the holidays are quickly coming up and Disney is already celebrating Halloween. If you could spend one holiday at Disney what would it be?



With all of this Halloween talk it has me dreaming of spending Halloween at Disney and trick or treating! Although there is a small part of me that's dying to go to Disneyland for Halloween this year because of the update to GOTG: MB with poor baby Groot getting lost. From Canada it's not as easy to get to the parks so that's out of the question this year. I think I'd love to spend NYE at Disney. I think there would be something magical about being in my favorite place to start a new year! Really, anytime I can go to Disney is special but having been at WDW for my birthday and DL during Christmas season (but not on Christmas), I'd love to be there for Halloween. I love fall! I guess long story short.. every holiday?


----------



## Barca33Runner

To follow up on my post to the Sunday question, I am now going to MNSSHP (I think I've got the acronym right) on Sept. 15th. I'm super excited. Going to be a whirlwind trip, but planning to stop by Pandora and make a cursory visit to some Food and Wine booths in the morning/lunch before heading to the Party. So many firsts happening on this trip, only wish I could have found a way to stay longer.

Going to the party with my niece and nephew, but don't think I'm going to dress up. It's likely to be too hot. I have entertained the notion of a 90's era Baywatch costume, but I'm not sure if that's Disney enough to make it worth doing.


----------



## drummerwife

Barca33Runner said:


> To follow up on my post to the Sunday question, I am now going to MNSSHP (I think I've got the acronym right) on Sept. 15th. I'm super excited. Going to be a whirlwind trip, but planning to stop by Pandora and make a cursory visit to some Food and Wine booths in the morning/lunch before heading to the Party. So many firsts happening on this trip, only wish I could have found a way to stay longer.
> 
> *Going to the party with my niece and nephew, but don't think I'm going to dress up. It's likely to be too hot. *I have entertained the notion of a 90's era Baywatch costume, but I'm not sure if that's Disney enough to make it worth doing.


DH and I are going to the party on the 10th of Sept and we're going as balloon "ladies". We both have Mickey and Minnie costumes from a previous race and we'll wear an old rD Halloween 5k bib. We'll just have to buy the balloons once we get there. I figured this will be really easy to pull off and most importantly not too hot.


----------



## Gators713

Hello all! I hope this is an appropriate question to ask here. I know POT is coming due soon for the Marathon in January. I did not submit my POT with my registration. I know you can submit either a 10 miler or a half marathon. I have a half marathon time of 2:44:03 that I can use; but I am also signed up for a 10 miler this weekend. I'm anticipating roughly 2 hours for the 10-miler. What POT would you all submit for best corral placement, a faster 10 miler pace or a slower (but under 2:45, albeit barely) half marathon time? Thanks in advance for any guidance! I have found this thread so helpful in my WDW Marathon trip planning!


----------



## Keels

Gators713 said:


> Hello all! I hope this is an appropriate question to ask here. I know POT is coming due soon for the Marathon in January. I did not submit my POT with my registration. I know you can submit either a 10 miler or a half marathon. I have a half marathon time of 2:44:03 that I can use; but I am also signed up for a 10 miler this weekend. I'm anticipating roughly 2 hours for the 10-miler. What POT would you all submit for best corral placement, a faster 10 miler pace or a slower (but under 2:45, albeit barely) half marathon time? Thanks in advance for any guidance! I have found this thread so helpful in my WDW Marathon trip planning!



Whatever has the lowest average pace - so the 2:00 10-miler. RunDisney uses a calculator similar to McMillan, so you're basically rewarded for running a shorter distance faster with PoT/corrals.


----------



## Gators713

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Gators713 said:


> I am also signed up for a 10 miler this weekend.


Are you by chance running the Great Chocolate Race in Orlando?


----------



## Gators713

MommaoffherRocker said:


> Are you by chance running the Great Chocolate Race in Orlando?


I sure am! Are you running it as well? I know very little about the race, but looking forward to the Godiva chocolate at the end


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Gators713 said:


> I sure am! Are you running it as well? I know very little about the race, but looking forward to the Godiva chocolate at the end


Yup! It was the only 10 miler I could find in FL before the POT deadline but I have heard from other runners that it is a good race. It sounds like we have similar goals, I'll be going for 1:57 to squeak under the 5:30 POT cut off. And I am very much looking forward to the Godiva Chocolates!!


----------



## Gators713

MommaoffherRocker said:


> Yup! It was the only 10 miler I could find in FL before the POT deadline but I have heard from other runners that it is a good race. It sounds like we have similar goals, I'll be going for 1:57 to squeak under the 5:30 POT cut off. And I am very much looking forward to the Godiva Chocolates!!



Glad to hear the positive feedback about the race; best of luck to you on Saturday! Hope it's not deathly hot!


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

drummerwife said:


> DH and I are going to the party on the 10th of Sept and we're going as balloon "ladies". We both have Mickey and Minnie costumes from a previous race and we'll wear an old rD Halloween 5k bib. We'll just have to buy the balloons once we get there. I figured this will be really easy to pull off and most importantly not too hot.



 That's a damn scary costume to runDisney folk


----------



## SheHulk

HI everybody! I've popped into this thread a few times but I just this week (finally) registered for the marathon. It's on like Donkey Kong! Now to come up with a costume....


----------



## metluver

Finally caught up on this thread! I started a new (second) job and got a bit off track running-wise. Now I just have to try to run during a nearly three week vacation. Not the worst problem to have, but I hate running on cruises; too many people on a small track and no YouTube for the treadmill.

For Sunday's question: I want to do each holiday at least once (most probably only once), but Memorial Day is the one I will do many times since my birthday falls on that weekend more often than not. I'm doing MNSSHP on 10/24 this year, though. It's my sister's birthday, so we're flying down for the party and coming back the next day (my new job is with an airline, so we can fly free).


----------



## FelisLachesis

T-minus 4 months until the expo!

ADRs were set two months ago, now waiting two months until FPs can be set.  Then another two months after, and we can run Disney!


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday everyone! 

Today's Sundays are for Disney question: 

What is your favorite mode of Disney transportation?

My answer: the WDW Railroad. It is such a nice peaceful grand circle tour of the Magic Kingdom. I loved trains as a kid so it's also kind of nostalgic. I do love the monorail too but the monorail needs some refurbing.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Today's Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> What is your favorite mode of Disney transportation?



The boats! Sure beats walking from MGM to Epcot.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> Today's Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> What is your favorite mode of Disney transportation?



In general, foot patrol from BCVs to/from Epcot and HS.
Park specific, Magic Kingdom TTA People Mover!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Sunday QOTW answer: walking. Any other transportation (other than the Wild West Express-BTMRR) has the potential to make me feel like I'm part of a cattle drive.

ETA: I just realized that exactly 4 months from today we check in for Marathon Weekend!!!!


----------



## hotblooded

PCFriar80 said:


> In general, foot patrol from BCVs to/from Epcot and HS.


Absolutely. I prefer to get anywhere on my own power, and to have that level of control over when to leave and when I'll arrive. I grew up going to WDW so it will always feel like my home park, but Disneyland now has the edge for me due to its affordable off-site hotels within walking distance of the parks and race start area. I simply can't afford the Contemporary or Boardwalk area for similar levels of convenience.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sunday Question:

The vehicles for Splash Mountain, followed closely by all the other attraction vehicles. In the end it doesn't seem that I've gone very far, but I've certainly enjoyed the ride.

I used to really enjoy the boat ride from POR to Disney Springs, but it has become very time consuming. I like the existence of Disney Transportation, but it can be incredibly frustrating if you want to get anywhere in under an hour.


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> The boats! Sure beats walking from MGM to Epcot.



I'll second this!  We love the boats to and from Wilderness Lodge to MK. If we need to get to DS from MK or vice versa, we'll often go by way of WL just so we can take the boat!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Boat from POFQ to DS and back. When I get on, I always think 'what a boring job to be the captain of one of these.'  By the end of the ride, I realize it is my dream job.

2nd place is the monorail, since it has been a constant since my first visit to DW. I have a co-pilot license from back in the days when you could ride in the cockpit.


----------



## katiekinzakat

It's been a long time but I finally caught up on this thread (kind of, def skipped a lot!). My answer to the question is definitely any and all boats! 

Also, don't know if this is the right place to ask this question, but y'all seem like nice people so here goes: My training plan for the half starts this week, and I'm just wondering how you guys deal with intervals on the treadmill? I prefer to run outside, but with the weather like it is I may be forced indoors. I'm definitely not good enough to run 30 minutes straight through, but I also don't want to have to run circles on the indoor track if I can help it. Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

katiekinzakat said:


> It's been a long time but I finally caught up on this thread (kind of, def skipped a lot!). My answer to the question is definitely any and all boats!
> 
> Also, don't know if this is the right place to ask this question, but y'all seem like nice people so here goes: My training plan for the half starts this week, and I'm just wondering how you guys deal with intervals on the treadmill? I prefer to run outside, but with the weather like it is I may be forced indoors. I'm definitely not good enough to run 30 minutes straight through, but I also don't want to have to run circles on the indoor track if I can help it. Thanks!


The speed button becomes your friend 

I try to run longer when running on a treadmill. Not sure if that's a good or bad thing but I'll run for like 5 minutes then walk for 30 seconds.


----------



## lhermiston

Not counting rides, my favorite modes of transportation are the boat from POR to Disney Springs and the monorail. 

Honorable Mention goes to the Disney Express from the airport to our hotel. I love the sense of anticipation I get once I'm on the bus.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Not counting rides, my favorite modes of transportation are the boat from POR to Disney Springs and the monorail.
> 
> Honorable Mention goes to the Disney Express from the airport to our hotel. I love the sense of anticipation I get once I'm on the bus.


The bus on the way to the airport is the worst ride ever...


----------



## SheHulk

ATQOTW: Love the monorail. If that same monorail was anywhere other than Disney World I would not have the same feelings. It's totally nostalgia.
Sometimes you get a really funny boat captain running some of the resort boats and that goes a long way.


----------



## mrsg00fy

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> Today's Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> What is your favorite mode of Disney transportation?
> 
> My answer: the WDW Railroad. It is such a nice peaceful grand circle tour of the Magic Kingdom. I loved trains as a kid so it's also kind of nostalgic. I do love the monorail too but the monorail needs some refurbing.


 Walking. I love staying At the Epcot resorts with the ability to walk into two parks. I take the buses when I need to get to the other places but there is nothing like the power of my own two feet!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> The bus on the way to the airport is the worst ride ever...



We're hurt the most by the ones we love.


----------



## StarGirl11

Well my Dads changing projects so I'm now back to flying out of Denver. Bad news: The flight is ridiculously late. Good news: Dad listened to my complaint about my original flight and now I'm flying in rediculously late on the 1st. I am gaining a full day in Florida


----------



## metluver

Monorail, hands down. Boats to and from Fort Wilderness come in second purely because they play songs from the early Disneymania CDs.

As far as ride vehicles, TTA Peoplemover and the Time Rovers from Dinosaur are tied.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I agree with you @rteetz I love the WDW railroad!


----------



## FelisLachesis

I love the monorail.  Especially when it does that quick tour around Epcot before stopping, giving you that teaser for your day!


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> What is your favorite mode of Disney transportation?



Monorail! Love taking it between Epcot and MK.


----------



## GollyGadget

TTA Peoplemover even though it doesn't really transport you anywhere...


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning and happy Labor Day, runDisney all-stars!

I have a question for some of my fellow marathon runners about a mild training predicament I got myself into. I miscalculated my training schedule for a marathon on Oct. 1 and now I'm left with one less week for running. I'm not super concerned, but I'm not quite sure how to best address the issue so that I'm properly trained, but also fully rested.

Here's what my schedule calls for just in terms of my long Sunday runs (there are shorter runs during the week):
Sept. 10 - 18 miles
Sept. 17 - 20 miles
Sept. 24 - 9 miles
Oct. 1 - 8 miles
Oct. 8 - 26.2

So, obviously I'm not running the marathon a week after the actual race and I need to trim a week in there. Do I: A.) Cut out a long distance run and maintain my tapering schedule or B.) Keep the distance runs and do one less week of tapering?

I did 16 miles two days ago and it mostly went OK. Hit the wall pretty hard at mile 14, but finished at a decent enough (for me) pace. I have also been dealing with a foot injury on and off the past month or so and I don't want to overdo anything.

Thanks in advance. Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> I have a question for some of my fellow marathon runners about a mild training predicament I got myself into. I miscalculated my training schedule for a marathon on Oct. 1 and now I'm left with one less week for running. I'm not super concerned, but I'm not quite sure how to best address the issue so that I'm properly trained, but also fully rested.
> 
> Here's what my schedule calls for just in terms of my long Sunday runs (there are shorter runs during the week):
> Sept. 10 - 18 miles
> Sept. 17 - 20 miles
> Sept. 24 - 9 miles
> Oct. 1 - 8 miles
> Oct. 8 - 26.2
> 
> So, obviously I'm not running the marathon a week after the actual race and I need to trim a week in there. Do I: A.) Cut out a long distance run and maintain my tapering schedule or B.) Keep the distance runs and do one less week of tapering?
> 
> I did 16 miles two days ago and it mostly went OK. Hit the wall pretty hard at mile 14, but finished at a decent enough (for me) pace. I have also been dealing with a foot injury on and off the past month or so and I don't want to overdo anything.



How much of a taper do you normally need? If you do well with a two-week taper, I'd run 16, 20, 10, race. If you need a three-week taper, I'd run 20, 14, 8, race.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> How much of a taper do you normally need? If you do well with a two-week taper, I'd run 16, 20, 10, race. If you need a three-week taper, I'd run 20, 14, 8, race.



I'm not really sure, to be honest. I've only run one prior marathon and I used the schedule described above. Thanks for the feedback, those both look like good options.


----------



## DopeyBadger

lhermiston said:


> Good morning and happy Labor Day, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> I have a question for some of my fellow marathon runners about a mild training predicament I got myself into. I miscalculated my training schedule for a marathon on Oct. 1 and now I'm left with one less week for running. I'm not super concerned, but I'm not quite sure how to best address the issue so that I'm properly trained, but also fully rested.
> 
> Here's what my schedule calls for just in terms of my long Sunday runs (there are shorter runs during the week):
> Sept. 10 - 18 miles
> Sept. 17 - 20 miles
> Sept. 24 - 9 miles
> Oct. 1 - 8 miles
> Oct. 8 - 26.2
> 
> So, obviously I'm not running the marathon a week after the actual race and I need to trim a week in there. Do I: A.) Cut out a long distance run and maintain my tapering schedule or B.) Keep the distance runs and do one less week of tapering?
> 
> I did 16 miles two days ago and it mostly went OK. Hit the wall pretty hard at mile 14, but finished at a decent enough (for me) pace. I have also been dealing with a foot injury on and off the past month or so and I don't want to overdo anything.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Have a great day, everyone!



I'd be concerned about the fade on the last long run.  How much did the pace slow down from the intended goal pace for the run?  I usually equate a fade in pace to a run being more than I could handle on that day and pushing too hard.

As for the upcoming schedule- 

CFMP = current fitness marathon pace which is a pace based on a recent race performance and race equivalency calculation.  It is not necessarily a goal marathon pace based on a set time goal.

9/10 - 150 minutes at CFMP + 8%
9/17 - 90 minutes at CMFP + 8%
9/24 - 75 minutes at CMFP + 12%
10/1 - Race

CFMP + 8% means that you ran that day at 8% slower than current fitness marathon pace.


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> I'd be concerned about the fade on the last long run.  How much did the pace slow down from the intended goal pace for the run?  I usually equate a fade in pace to a run being more than I could handle on that day and pushing too hard.
> 
> As for the upcoming schedule-
> 
> CFMP = current fitness marathon pace which is a pace based on a recent race performance and race equivalency calculation.  It is not necessarily a goal marathon pace based on a set time goal.
> 
> 9/10 - 150 minutes at CFMP + 8%
> 9/17 - 90 minutes at CMFP + 8%
> 9/24 - 75 minutes at CMFP + 12%
> 10/1 - Race
> 
> CFMP + 8% means that you ran that day at 8% slower than current fitness marathon pace.



I had about a 20% fade off of my goal time over the last mile or so. The entire run was maybe at 90% intensity since I was more concerned with my foot holding up than my time.


----------



## DopeyBadger

lhermiston said:


> I had about a 20% fade off of my goal time over the last mile or so. The entire run was maybe at 90% intensity since I was more concerned with my foot holding up than my time.



Is that a 20% fade from the intended long run pace or from the current fitness marathon pace?  Either way that would be quite the fade.  I would caution the next couple weeks of training and make sure you're giving yourself enough rest and doing a lot of easy running.


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> Is that a 20% fade from the intended long run pace or from the current fitness marathon pace?  Either way that would be quite the fade.  I would caution the next couple weeks of training and make sure you're giving yourself enough rest and doing a lot of easy running.



I should've been more clear - the entire run itself was pretty much right on pace. It was only my mile time over the last mile or so that was a little slow. 

I'm not intending to push it too hard the next couple of weeks. I run these races for fun, fitness and for the sense of satisfaction I get from finishing.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

I was able to get my Dopey POT this weekend!! 

But the race was one of the worst organized races I have ever ran. There were no mile markers, they ran out of cups at the water stops and were pouring water into runner's mouths. Then it took three days to post results (they promised live tracking). There was so much more wrong with this race but I am trying to keep this post short. They are also deleting any posts on Facebook that say anything bad about the race and it makes me wonder if they have done that before. If anyone is thinking of running a race from The Great Chocolate Race Series or any race from Crucible Racing please think twice!


----------



## mrsg00fy

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I was able to get my Dopey POT this weekend!!
> 
> But the race was one of the worst organized races I have ever ran. There were no mile markers, they ran out of cups at the water stops and were pouring water into runner's mouths. Then it took three days to post results (they promised live tracking). There was so much more wrong with this race but I am trying to keep this post short. They are also deleting any posts on Facebook that say anything bad about the race and it makes me wonder if they have done that before. If anyone is thinking of running a race from The Great Chocolate Race Series or any race from Crucible Racing please think twice!


Sorry it was such a flop but glad you got your POT. So glad you posted this. I was actually considering one of this series' 10 milers in Virginia next year.  Ten milers are fairly rare and the concept sounds great. However it is all in the execution.


----------



## JeffW

lhermiston said:


> I should've been more clear - the entire run itself was pretty much right on pace. It was only my mile time over the last mile or so that was a little slow.
> 
> I'm not intending to push it too hard the next couple of weeks. I run these races for fun, fitness and for the sense of satisfaction I get from finishing.



Personally, I'm not a fan of 3 week tapers.  I've felt better with 2 week tapers, so my thought is this.  If you've never tried a 2 week before, and this race isn't critical for something like a POT or BQ, maybe give it a shot?  I'd stick with something like @FFigawi suggested of 16, 20, 10, race.


----------



## GollyGadget

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I was able to get my Dopey POT this weekend!!
> 
> But the race was one of the worst organized races I have ever ran. There were no mile markers, they ran out of cups at the water stops and were pouring water into runner's mouths. Then it took three days to post results (they promised live tracking). There was so much more wrong with this race but I am trying to keep this post short. They are also deleting any posts on Facebook that say anything bad about the race and it makes me wonder if they have done that before. If anyone is thinking of running a race from The Great Chocolate Race Series or any race from Crucible Racing please think twice!



Glad you got your POT! I was also on a quest for one on Saturday. Sounds like my experience went a bit better. 

Your review reminds me of the Ugly Sweater race I ran a few years ago. They didn't have any water left at the finish, only hot cocoa. At least there was something, but not quite the same.


----------



## lhermiston

Finally got signed up for the Lakefront Marathon this morning. Let's do this thing. @DopeyBadger, mini-DIS meet-up?

P.S. Registration offered me the option to sign up as a "Clydesdale," i.e. over 220 pounds. I'm not quite there, but found the whole thing funny. Anyone else seen that before?


----------



## DopeyBadger

lhermiston said:


> Finally got signed up for the Lakefront Marathon this morning. Let's do this thing. @DopeyBadger, mini-DIS meet-up?



Exciting!  Nice that the price never changes based on proximity to the race.  We can exchange information when the time gets closer.  It's pretty easy to find people at the start of the race.  @pixarmom will be there as well last I heard.



lhermiston said:


> P.S. Registration offered me the option to sign up as a "Clydesdale," i.e. over 220 pounds. I'm not quite there, but found the whole thing funny. Anyone else seen that before?



In a few races I've done I've seen that.  Just another way to award people based on performance and another criteria (fastest, age, weight, gender, etc.).  One of the local races hands out awards to the person who finishes in the 50% (average joe/jane).  I've never participated in the clydesdale or athena, but I do believe they make you weigh in prior to the event.  Not 100% positive on that though.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

My mom ran as a clydesdale when I was a kid. The cut-off? 140 pounds. Running has changed a lot since then! And, yes, they made them weigh in.


----------



## TCB in FLA

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I was able to get my Dopey POT this weekend!!
> 
> But the race was one of the worst organized races I have ever ran. There were no mile markers, they ran out of cups at the water stops and were pouring water into runner's mouths. Then it took three days to post results (they promised live tracking). There was so much more wrong with this race but I am trying to keep this post short. They are also deleting any posts on Facebook that say anything bad about the race and it makes me wonder if they have done that before. If anyone is thinking of running a race from The Great Chocolate Race Series or any race from Crucible Racing please think twice!


That's lousy!!! Did they at least have chocolate?!


----------



## pixarmom

DopeyBadger said:


> Exciting!  Nice that the price never changes based on proximity to the race.  We can exchange information when the time gets closer.  It's pretty easy to find people at the start of the race.  @pixarmom will be there as well last I heard.



Still here and still running Lakefront!  We were on vacation in August and then crazy with the start of school for the kids, but I stopped by to check on discounts for Marathon Weekend and saw your post!  Lakefront will be a easy pace training run for me.  I was running very frequently over the summer, only every other day on vacation and now twice a day for my own training runs and with youngest son's cross country.  But the distances aren't anywhere near long enough to make this a time goal marathon.  It will be more like an interesting experiment.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

TCB in FLA said:


> That's lousy!!! Did they at least have chocolate?!


I was lucky enough to get the box of chocolates at the finish but I heard they ran out for the people in the back


----------



## lhermiston

I hope any runDisney all-stars in Irma's path stay safe and dry in the coming days.


----------



## rteetz

Was a little distracted by Hurricane coverage. 

I hope everyone in the Florida area is safe and doing well. 

Today's Sundays are for Disney question: 

How do you deal with weather on a Disney vacation? 

My answer: The rain and such doesn't bother me. I don't think I've ever been at a Disney park where is rained for much longer than 20ish minutes. Usually we will just find an indoor attraction or show and wait it out. In terms of rundisney I've never had an issue with weather during races as the half was cancelled this year. The full was cold for sure but coming from Wisconsin it's nothing I hadn't experienced before.


----------



## FelisLachesis

At the first sign of rain, I run around like chicken little. "The sky is falling! The sky is falling!"

No, seriously. I've got waterproof hooded windbreakers, a handful of disposable ponchos, and a mini-umbrella for the parks.

Only once did it rain for a race. My girlfriend had a disposable poncho, which she discarded before mile 2. She said it got too hot under the poncho. I had an umbrella handy and a towel and fresh clothes in a clear bag waiting for her at the finish line.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Was a little distracted by Hurricane coverage.
> 
> I hope everyone in the Florida area is safe and doing well.
> 
> Today's Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> How do you deal with weather on a Disney vacation?
> 
> My answer: The rain and such doesn't bother me. I don't think I've ever been at a Disney park where is rained for much longer than 20ish minutes. Usually we will just find an indoor attraction or show and wait it out. In terms of rundisney I've never had an issue with weather during races as the half was cancelled this year. The full was cold for sure but coming from Wisconsin it's nothing I hadn't experienced before.



Sounds like you've been pretty lucky with the weather. We've had a number of parades and fireworks displays at MNSSHPs disrupted by thunderstorms that rolled in and didn't want to leave. As a result, we always bring packable hooded rain jackets with us. They don't take up too much space in the backpack and allow us to wait out the weather. 

As for races, the 2016 10k was rainy at the start and I just carried a light rain jacket with me. It was a pain to carry during the race, but it was just for 10k. The 2017 marathon was much worse with the cold and win. Fortunately I don't have much cold tolerance and had packed for the possibility of cold weather. I had throwaway sweats and long sleeves and tights to run in. The biggest issue was the wind, which turned my Mylar blanket into a flowing Mylar cape before the race.


----------



## Sailormoon2

DH and I are pretty flexible regarding the weather. We are usually there late August, so rain is an unavoidable part of our experience. We do the poncho thing and will pretty mcuh bear it out, however, as a result of weather and scheduling neither of us had ever been able to see Wishes.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sunday question:

A couple of my most memorable Disney days have come as a result of rain. First, when I was little (9 or 10) on my first trip to MK with my family it rained in the afternoon and the park cleared out. My brother, sister, and I hit splash mountain about 7 times in an hour. Sure, my parents were the people with three crazy, soaking-wet kids running around; can't say any of us let the rain ruin our day though.

Second, a few years ago we went to Epcot on the Thursday after running the 5k. It was overcast, a little cool, and there were scattered showers throughout the day. It made the park attendance very light for the day so we had a great time leisurely strolling around world showcase and, in general, loving a slow-paced Epcot day.

I've never attended on a day with seriously inclement weather and have never cancelled plans to avoid it.


----------



## lhermiston

We've been pretty lucky, weather-wise (knock on wood). We got rained out of Fantasmic once, but that's been about it. 

Besides, when life hands you rain, make reflection photos.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Sunday's QOTD: Weather happens. Roll with it. The only weather that really I could do without was the surface of the sun hot a few years ago in August.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Today's Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> How do you deal with weather on a Disney vacation?



We've had all types of weather on our Disney vacations over the years ranging from the low 30's during the 2010 marathon to HHH 90 degree days during our May F&G trips.  We also were there [BCVs] when Wilma went through back in 2005.  Fortunately, it was a quick mover, west to east and only resulted in a half day closure [AM] of MK and EC which opened around 2:00 PM, and shutdown of HS and AK for the entire day.  F&W went off with limited booths, but the Beach Boys played their 3 sets that evening.  For all weather occasions we just go with the flow, plan and dress accordingly.


----------



## courtneybeth

The bulk pack of ponchos on Amazon is the gift that keeps on giving. I think in all the days we've been at WDW, we only used them once. 

Highly recommend just packing them in your go bag and enjoying the day. A little rain makes for fun later when you splash in the puddles to cool off


----------



## hotblooded

This year, I went to the parks on Marathon Weekend with my sister and my cousin. I always check the weather before I go on a trip, but my travel companions made the mistake of thinking Florida is guaranteed to be warm in January. I was the only one to bring winter gear, and temps dropped to the 40s on Saturday. Our park time was miserable because they were freezing, and it made me feel guilty that I hadn't babied them and warned them to pack winter coats. To this day, I'm bitter about their lackadaisical attitude and failure to plan ahead. 

But anyway: I pack for any eventuality, and I fit it all into my carry-on. And from now on, I'm sending a screenshot of the forecast to anyone I'm traveling with.


----------



## FelisLachesis

hotblooded said:


> This year, I went to the parks on Marathon Weekend with my sister and my cousin. I always check the weather before I go on a trip, but my travel companions made the mistake of thinking Florida is guaranteed to be warm in January. I was the only one to bring winter gear, and temps dropped to the 40s on Saturday. Our park time was miserable because they were freezing, and it made me feel guilty that I hadn't babied them and warned them to pack winter coats. To this day, I'm bitter about their lackadaisical attitude and failure to plan ahead.
> 
> But anyway: I pack for any eventuality, and I fit it all into my carry-on. And from now on, I'm sending a screenshot of the forecast to anyone I'm traveling with.



This was back in the mid 1990s, way before cell phones were anywhere near as prominent as they are now. I was traveling from Philadelphia to Indianapolis (or the other way around, I don't remember), and I looked up the weather for both cities. I noticed that the temperature in the city I was starting in was in the low 70s, but the destination was in the mid 30s

I'm at the originating airport, looking really stupid wearing a huge parka, while everyone else is wearing t-shirts and shorts. The flight was uneventful. As we get off, the cold air at the destination city is seeping through the connector between the plane and the terminal. Everyone's getting off shivering, and I'm strutting off, now really comfy in my big jacket.


----------



## lhermiston

hotblooded said:


> This year, I went to the parks on Marathon Weekend with my sister and my cousin. I always check the weather before I go on a trip, but my travel companions made the mistake of thinking Florida is guaranteed to be warm in January. I was the only one to bring winter gear, and temps dropped to the 40s on Saturday. Our park time was miserable because they were freezing, and it made me feel guilty that I hadn't babied them and warned them to pack winter coats. To this day, I'm bitter about their lackadaisical attitude and failure to plan ahead.
> 
> But anyway: I pack for any eventuality, and I fit it all into my carry-on. And from now on, I'm sending a screenshot of the forecast to anyone I'm traveling with.



Ugh to this. It's so hard not to get resentful when someone else's lack of planning negatively impacts your trip.


----------



## DVCFan1994

I've had my fair share of bad weather.  We've had trips we had to buy hats and gloves, ponchos, or cut our day short because everyone was exhausted from hot weather for us northerners.  Race wise, I've gotten caught once under prepared.  For PHM in 2015 I went to my parents in Vero first.  When I left MA the 7 day forecast seemed fairly seasonable for that week.  Cool morning and evenings, warm days.  But, as we spent time in Vero the weather changed and it was literally freezing at the start of the 5k.  My then 6 year old daughter was doing it with me, and because the forecast got so much colder we had to buy extra warm gear at the expo.  Now, regardless of the forecast, I bring multiple layers.  Luckily we are DVC members and stay in Villas with a washer dryer, so I don't have to bring a ton, I just need to do laundry if I go through more than I brought.  

As for vacation impacts, in WDW such a large percentage of attractions are indoors, that temps and rain are more of a problem getting from attraction to attraction.  I do think this is one drawback of FastPass plus.  In the past we'd change up our park plan based on weather.  Let's say it were pouring and we'd planned AK.  There is so long between attractions there, I'd rather reschedule it.  But now with fast pass plus, we'd lose those hard fought for fast passes, and not get them for whichever park we'd rather switch to.


----------



## Anisum

Sunday's Question: Rain wise, I will use an umbrella if I need to. I find that most people go with ponchos and I'm tall enough that I can hold my umbrella above my head without hitting people or other umbrellas. There is a 50% chance that I will just allow myself to get wet though, the rain doesn't bother me that much. Most of the time I have sunscreen and a light jacket. If the forecast predicts it could be colder (as in marathon weekend last year) I will probably have a jacket/scarf/gloves already packed for park time because I'll need them going to the airport for my flight to MCO.


----------



## dzak1717

I always pack ponchos/rain jackets. Some of the best memories is of our group wading through the rain. Shorter lines and less people to deal with when the skies open up. Our last time at wdw we did a quick 1 day stop during our FL spring break trip and packed the ponchos but left them in the car because FL was in a huge drought last spring. Yep it was the one day it rained for like 90 days. We stopped at one of the gift shops so my kids could buy something but then asked for the largest bag they had so we could line the stroller seats with them.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Sunday's Question:  We have only taken our WDW trips in the winter months, so we have enjoyed pretty mild weather.  If we have a rainy spell, we just put our ponchos on and roll with it.  DH and I were in Magic Kingdom on marathon day this past year and it was so cold!  That was definitely the coolest WDW day I had ever experienced.


----------



## regul8ter18

We are from the Midwest so running months August-May if we are going to out of town races we bring all our winter running stuff just in case.  I am always cold (sitting at work right now with a blanket on).  Sometime we just shake our head when we see/ hear people who complain about the cold.  We have even asked them "didn't you check the weather?" and the answer is usually no.


----------



## Dis5150

I had never been to Disney World until February 2015 and on our first park on our first day the sky opened up and poured on us! We had read all the blogs and had our ponchos in our park bag so put them on and continued our fun. Since that one time, it has never rained on us when we were out of our hotel room again.

Our family trips were in September for 2015 and 2016 and it was so hot! We decided to start going in November this year but had to cancel our trip due to some of our kids finances and my son being deployed.

I am also always cold (at my desk in a hoodie right now!) so after that first trip, I pack for all weather. I had one hoodie and a scarf that I had worn on the plane since it was cold at home when I left. Ended up wearing them several times on that trip. But also wore shorts several days lol. Gotta love Florida weather!


----------



## acefields23

Hey all - just completed my 10-miler POT for the Dopey and knocked it out of the park thanks to @DopeyBadger and his awesome training plan...

Question though - the race web site doesn't link directly to results, so I entered the main page of the site - will this work for POT submission or does it need to be a direct link to the actual results? And will I get an email confirmation that RunDisney did/did not accept my submission?


----------



## camaker

acefields23 said:


> Hey all - just completed my 10-miler POT for the Dopey and knocked it out of the park thanks to @DopeyBadger and his awesome training plan...
> 
> Question though - the race web site doesn't link directly to results, so I entered the main page of the site - will this work for POT submission or does it need to be a direct link to the actual results? And will I get an email confirmation that RunDisney did/did not accept my submission?



When you say main page of the site, do you mean the race website or the results website?  It's OK to link directly to the main results website for a race, but I'm not sure you can count on RunDisney/Track Shack to dig through the race website to find the link to the results.  Or I may be misunderstanding your question.

As for the second question, you will hear absolutely nothing from RunDisney/Track Shack as to the acceptability of your submission.  The first indication of whether they accepted it or not will be when you get the bib number on your waiver a couple of weeks prior to the race and correlate it to your starting corral.  I don't think they check 100% of the proofs of time submitted, so they may never even look at it to see if it's valid...


----------



## acefields23

camaker said:


> When you say main page of the site, do you mean the race website or the results website?  It's OK to link directly to the main results website for a race, but I'm not sure you can count on RunDisney/Track Shack to dig through the race website to find the link to the results.  Or I may be misunderstanding your question.
> 
> As for the second question, you will hear absolutely nothing from RunDisney/Track Shack as to the acceptability of your submission.  The first indication of whether they accepted it or not will be when you get the bib number on your waiver a couple of weeks prior to the race and correlate it to your starting corral.  I don't think they check 100% of the proofs of time submitted, so they may never even look at it to see if it's valid...



Thanks for that - I entered the web site to the race results page, but the results were overseen by a third party timing company - should I instead enter the third-party timing company's site? It's confusing because that's what I was going to do in the first instance, but the active page said "race web site" so I entered the URL for the results section of the race web site, which just has a link to the third-party timing company.... 

Ugh, RunDisney, why can't you be easier?!


----------



## GollyGadget

acefields23 said:


> Thanks for that - I entered the web site to the race results page, but the results were overseen by a third party timing company - should I instead enter the third-party timing company's site? It's confusing because that's what I was going to do in the first instance, but the active page said "race web site" so I entered the URL for the results section of the race web site, which just has a link to the third-party timing company....
> 
> Ugh, RunDisney, why can't you be easier?!


My recommendation is to link directly to the page with the results, even though it's a third party. I'm far from an expert, but that is how I always interpreted it


----------



## pixarmom

acefields23 said:


> Thanks for that - I entered the web site to the race results page, but the results were overseen by a third party timing company - should I instead enter the third-party timing company's site? It's confusing because that's what I was going to do in the first instance, but the active page said "race web site" so I entered the URL for the results section of the race web site, which just has a link to the third-party timing company....
> 
> Ugh, RunDisney, why can't you be easier?!



I know!  I always copy the link I'm plan to use for my POT and paste it in a new window to see if it links directly to my results and no others.  Sometimes, I've found it just links to a page where one could search for my results, which I've read is insufficient.  So when that happens, I contact the race organizers and ask for a personalized link. I'm currently using my MKE Running Festival Half from last year as my POT for Goofy, and I had to contact the race organizers to send me a new link to just my results.  They did and I've saved the link for future use!


----------



## camaker

pixarmom said:


> I know!  I always copy the link I'm plan to use for my POT and paste it in a new window to see if it links directly to my results and no others.  Sometimes, I've found it just links to a page where one could search for my results, which I've read is insufficient.  So when that happens, I contact the race organizers and ask for a personalized link. I'm currently using my MKE Running Festival Half from last year as my POT for Goofy, and I had to contact the race organizers to send me a new link to just my results.  They did and I've saved the link for future use!



Out of curiosity, where did you get the information that you needed an individualized results link?  I've always just used the link to the race results site and have never had an issue. Not sure if I've just been lucky or if you've been overly cautious. I'd be very surprised if rD seriously expected tens of thousands of people to be tech savvy enough to get individualized links for PoT every year. But then, little they do surprises me any more.


----------



## lhermiston

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Sunday's Question:  We have only taken our WDW trips in the winter months, so we have enjoyed pretty mild weather.  If we have a rainy spell, we just put our ponchos on and roll with it.  DH and I were in Magic Kingdom on marathon day this past year and it was so cold!  That was definitely the coolest WDW day I had ever experienced.



Years from now, those of us at Disney during marathon 2017 will be sitting in rocking chairs, rubbing creaky knees and boring our grandchildren with tales of that day. "Back in my day, sonny, when we ran the marathon it was only 35 degrees at start time and all we had were hotel towels to keep us warm!"


----------



## pixarmom

camaker said:


> Out of curiosity, where did you get the information that you needed an individualized results link?  I've always just used the link to the race results site and have never had an issue. Not sure if I've just been lucky or if you've been overly cautious. I'd be very surprised if rD seriously expected tens of thousands of people to be tech savvy enough to get individualized links for PoT every year. But then, little they do surprises me any more.



I read it on disboards at some point long ago.  If I had to guess, I'd say I've been overly cautious regarding runDisney POT (and a great many other things!)


----------



## acefields23

pixarmom said:


> I know!  I always copy the link I'm plan to use for my POT and paste it in a new window to see if it links directly to my results and no others.  Sometimes, I've found it just links to a page where one could search for my results, which I've read is insufficient.  So when that happens, I contact the race organizers and ask for a personalized link. I'm currently using my MKE Running Festival Half from last year as my POT for Goofy, and I had to contact the race organizers to send me a new link to just my results.  They did and I've saved the link for future use!



These replies are helpful - THANKS! I'll email the timing company and see about a personalized link (doubtful it'll come through) and in the meantime link to the general results page from the third-party timing company...

Fingers crossed!


----------



## JClimacus

pixarmom said:


> I know!  I always copy the link I'm plan to use for my POT and paste it in a new window to see if it links directly to my results and no others.  Sometimes, I've found it just links to a page where one could search for my results, which I've read is insufficient.  So when that happens, I contact the race organizers and ask for a personalized link. I'm currently using my MKE Running Festival Half from last year as my POT for Goofy, and I had to contact the race organizers to send me a new link to just my results.  They did and I've saved the link for future use!



I always link directly to a results page whether third party or not (and not necessarily individual) that has my result on it, among many others. As long as they can search on my name on the page I figure it is fine. Like @pixarmom, I always cut and paste the link back into a web browser to make sure it goes where I think it is going. Then I obsess on it and a few days before the POT submission close date, I check our registrations and copy all the links in to a browser again for a final check (I'm managing the registrations for myself and my 3 kids). I've never had a problem with corral placement... but there is always a first time.


----------



## JClimacus

I know some people take screenshots of their POT submissions to prove they had it in on time. That doesn't sound like a bad idea...


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Years from now, those of us at Disney during marathon 2017 will be sitting in rocking chairs, rubbing creaky knees and boring our grandchildren with tales of that day. "Back in my day, sonny, when we ran the marathon it was only 35 degrees at start time and all we had were hotel towels to keep us warm!"



And it still wasn't as cold as Disney on Ice in 2010


----------



## Z-Knight

FFigawi said:


> And it still wasn't as cold as Disney on Ice in 2010


I hope it is a cold one this year...maybe not what you experienced in 2010, but I didn't completely mind the 2017 edition - maybe like 5-10 degrees warmer would be ok.


----------



## camaker

Z-Knight said:


> I hope it is a cold one this year...maybe not what you experienced in 2010, but I didn't completely mind the 2017 edition - maybe like 5-10 degrees warmer would be ok.



Or 20.  20 degrees warmer would be much better...


----------



## Nole95

If the temps are in the lower 50s at the start of both the half and full that would be about perfect.  Not so cold that you completely freeze your butt off while standing around.   At the same time giving you a good couple hours of cool running temps before the sun comes up.


----------



## DOOM1001

I want no part of another race start in the 30s,2013 was a bit too warm with highs near 85 but I think I rather have it closer to that than anything in the 30s,I am a Floridian though so I can deal with some heat,maybe a low of 65 and high of 78.I used to wish for cold races but having had several of them lately I don't enjoy getting up with freezing temps nor do I enjoy sitting in those temps waiting for the race to begin.Ideally yeah a low of 55 and a high of 70 is perfect for me but I wouldn't mind warmer.I don't forget,for the full this year I was picking up peoples stray gloves cause my hands were turning blue!!


----------



## emilyindisney

Hi all- overwhelmed by the size that the runDisney facebook groups have ballooned to so I figured I'd join back in here to discuss the excitement of Marathon Weekend 2018/Dopey #1/marathon #3


----------



## lhermiston

It wasn't so much the 35 degrees (or whatever) at start time - I was very comfortable once we started - it was the standing around for 90 minutes in that weather. The wind didn't help, either.


----------



## rteetz

emilyindisney said:


> Hi all- overwhelmed by the size that the runDisney facebook groups have ballooned to so I figured I'd join back in here to discuss the excitement of Marathon Weekend 2018/Dopey #1/marathon #3


Welcome back!


----------



## rteetz

My flight to Orlando went down $46! Rebooked and got my $46 credit for a future flight!


----------



## JeffW

Z-Knight said:


> I hope it is a cold one this year...maybe not what you experienced in 2010, but I didn't completely mind the 2017 edition - maybe like 5-10 degrees warmer would be ok.



Coming from Colorado, I really liked last year's race temp as well.  Ran in shorts, long sleeve, and gloves.  I made a quick run to Walmart when the forecast dipped to the 30's and picked up some sweats and a hoody.  Covered that with a garbage bag to cut the wind and I was nice and warm before the race.  Best $20 I've ever spent.


----------



## rteetz

Volunteering is now open for January

https://www.espnwwos.com/volunteer-opportunities/


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> Or 20.  20 degrees warmer would be much better...



I'll split the difference and give you 10. 45 at the start, 55 at the finish is pretty much perfect race day weather.


----------



## cavepig

I went on at like 11:30 for volunteer openings and all 10k spots were gone already, oops!


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

I am having a hard time figuring this out.  I am running my proof of time 10K next weekend for the 1/2 marathon and am not fast (Like at all).  However, I have been pushing my pace getting ready for this 10K and am averaging around 12:15 per mile.  Is that fast enough to gain me a few corrals and put me below the 2:45 requirement for POT?  Is there a specific number I should shoot for?


----------



## FFigawi

Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> I am having a hard time figuring this out.  I am running my proof of time 10K next weekend for the 1/2 marathon and am not fast (Like at all).  However, I have been pushing my pace getting ready for this 10K and am averaging around 12:15 per mile.  Is that fast enough to gain me a few corrals and put me below the 2:45 requirement for POT?  Is there a specific number I should shoot for?



Reverse engineering some race time predictors says a 2:45 half equates to about a 1:15 10k (12:06/mile). If you want to get into a higher corral, you should aim for completing your 10k in under 12 min/mile.


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

FFigawi said:


> Reverse engineering some race time predictors says a 2:45 half equates to about a 1:15 10k (12:06/mile). If you want to get into a higher corral, you should aim for completing your 10k in under 12 min/mile.



Thanks for that!  Not sure I can keep that up for 10K but I am sure going to try!!!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Our mornings here have been perfect for running...high 40s low 50s warming up to the mid-high 70s. Anything warmer than that and it sucks the life out of me.


----------



## Keels

Z-Knight said:


> I hope it is a cold one this year...maybe not what you experienced in 2010, but I didn't completely mind the 2017 edition - maybe like 5-10 degrees warmer would be ok.





FFigawi said:


> I'll split the difference and give you 10. 45 at the start, 55 at the finish is pretty much perfect race day weather.



I hate both of you.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> How do you deal with weather on a Disney vacation?



So, I don't really do Disney in the traditional sense of a vacation ... if I'm in Florida, I'm usually there for a minimum of three weeks and I'm staying with my family (bringing my puppers, so I gotta stay a while to make the 18-hour drive worth it), so my park time is more of a "when I feel like it" versus a traditional vacation where I have to plan everything in advance. 

Sometimes, if there are things my mom and I REALLY want to do - like a dinner reservation or we want to get out of the house for some rides and happy hour, we take a jacket or a poncho or an umbrella and just roll with it. But usually our park time is limited to three hours or so during a visit.

Marathon Weekend was a COMPLETE s#!tshow for me, as far as packing and preparation went. I left Texas 10 days before Christmas, so I basically had to bring everything that I usually take with me for what I have experienced for Christmas and January in Florida (2010 was the outlier because we went to Mexico that year instead) - I learned from 2016 and brought ALL of my all-weather rain gear with me and extra shoes. But I did not bring much warm stuff (no underlayers or things I generally wear here in Texas when it's below 40), with the exception of a North Face jacket. 

So, I had to make a trip to Columbia at Disney Springs and eventually WalMart to come up with enough gear to get me through a cold race, which sucked because I had better quality stuff at home that I didn't bring with me. Lesson learned. Hot, cold, rain, snow ... everything is coming with me this year.


----------



## GollyGadget

rteetz said:


> Volunteering is now open for January
> 
> https://www.espnwwos.com/volunteer-opportunities/


Ughhh, I was on right at opening but couldn't get the site working right on my phone. By the time I got in, there was nothing left for the half. Guess I'll just be spectating


----------



## SheHulk

GollyGadget said:


> My recommendation is to link directly to the page with the results, even though it's a third party. I'm far from an expert, but that is how I always interpreted it


Thanks, I just changed my website entry from the race page to the third party page as well.


----------



## cavepig

GollyGadget said:


> Ughhh, I was on right at opening but couldn't get the site working right on my phone. By the time I got in, there was nothing left for the half. Guess I'll just be spectating


Yeah, isn't it crazy how fast they go.  Half was open when I got on, but with the full the next day didn't want to volunteer the day before. We'll be spectating the half as well, which I'm pretty excited about!


----------



## Anisum

I just want to thank you guys who aren't running all the races for wanting to volunteer even if you didn't end up being able to get in. I really appreciate the volunteer support at runDisney races and seeing you guys would have made it even better.


----------



## regul8ter18

rteetz said:


> My flight to Orlando went down $46! Rebooked and got my $46 credit for a future flight!




I saw this post and checked Southwest.  We like to take the first flight out and it has been booked for months.  When I checked they had seats available and I am so glad we were able to get on that flight.  I am sure Southwest is sick of me by now. When we first book all the non stops were full so we had to have a layover,  then a non stop opened up and we switched to that flight and got a credit and then yesterday the flight we wanted opened up.


----------



## DOOM1001

I'm running the full and put myself on the wait list to volunteer for the 5K,how does that wait list work,does it mean its likely or unlikely they'll use me?


----------



## Keels

DOOM1001 said:


> I'm running the full and put myself on the wait list to volunteer for the 5K,how does that wait list work,does it mean its likely or unlikely they'll use me?



Every time I've been waitlisted, I've gone through to actually being used. The sucky part is you really don't find out until a few days before. You'll get the same info schedule and badge in the mail six weeks or so before race weekend, even if you're waitlisted. If/when you get selected, you'll get an email with your schedule and credential pick-up information. For example, I was waitlisted for race prep for Princess Weekend - but on February 2, I received this email to inform me that I'd been scheduled for pre-race prep on Feb. 10-11:


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> My flight to Orlando went down $46! Rebooked and got my $46 credit for a future flight!



My flight to Orlando went down, too, $20.  Hey it's still $20 

Now if I can do something about my flight home...


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> My flight to Orlando went down, too, $20.  Hey it's still $20
> 
> Now if I can do something about my flight home...


My flight down was the expensive one. My flight home was really cheap. So I am one happy camper right now! Glad you saved some money too!


----------



## Anisum

My flight prices didn't change today sadly. I did get an extra $20 a few days ago though.


----------



## Dis5150

Southwest out of Little Rock is terrible. I think there were 5 flights to Orlando the day we are flying down and the earliest I could arrive was 11:30 if I wanted to pay $315 for one way! The rest don't land till after 2:30 which to me is too late to arrive on the day I have to get to the Expo (January = snow, ice, delayed flights, etc.) and all those are over $200 for one way! Plus several of them have 2 connections. I have to drive to Memphis or Dallas to get good prices but don't want to drive that far alone in January, plus having to leave my car in long term parking would cancel out the savings. So I am stuck paying around $400 for Delta, plus baggage. At least on Delta I go thru Atlanta and actually feel like I am getting there. My connections on SW are Dallas, Saint Louis or Baltimore!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Hey all, I'm doing another prediction contest for my upcoming October 1st, 2017 marathon.  Person with the closest guess gets one (1) $10 Amazon gift card via email.  Just a fun game to play.  The contest rules and data to help guide predictions can be found here (link).  Make the predictions in my journal.  Prediction window ends 9/24/2017.


----------



## FelisLachesis

DopeyBadger said:


> Hey all, I'm doing another prediction contest for my upcoming October 1st, 2017 marathon.  Person with the closest guess gets one (1) $10 Amazon gift card via email.  Just a fun game to play.  The contest rules and data to help guide predictions can be found here (link).  Make the predictions in my journal.  Prediction window ends 9/24/2017.



2:02:56  (i'm joking!)


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> Hey all, I'm doing another prediction contest for my upcoming October 1st, 2017 marathon.  Person with the closest guess gets one (1) $10 Amazon gift card via email.  Just a fun game to play.  The contest rules and data to help guide predictions can be found here (link).  Make the predictions in my journal.  Prediction window ends 9/24/2017.



I'm going to go out on a limb and guess you finish ahead of me


----------



## pixarmom

lhermiston said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and guess you finish ahead of me



Ha!  I'm going to guess he finishes ahead of me too!  That's not even a guess - it's a fact!


----------



## pixarmom

My flight down to WDW in January is not a great price, but we did save $80 per ticket by taking a late-night Thursday flight instead of crazy early Friday.  We've had a lot of experience with non-Disney crazy early flights this summer and decided to try to avoid them if at all possible.  So with the savings, we'll grab a room at Pop or Music for the night (not all of us are going this time - school activity schedules.)

But now that we're arriving earlier, @mateojr could run the Friday 1-mile.  Unfortunately, it's now sold out.  I've started to research options, but it seems like charities and travel agencies only offer 5K and up, but no kids' runs.  I feel bad about him not having a race to run this trip, but we are just so short on time this year and didn't think we could fit it in.  And now that we can, it's full.    Would be great if someone knew of a way for him to register.


----------



## rteetz

pixarmom said:


> My flight down to WDW in January is not a great price, but we did save $80 per ticket by taking a late-night Thursday flight instead of crazy early Friday.  We've had a lot of experience with non-Disney crazy early flights this summer and decided to try to avoid them if at all possible.  So with the savings, we'll grab a room at Pop or Music for the night (not all of us are going this time - school activity schedules.)
> 
> But now that we're arriving earlier, @mateojr could run the Friday 1-mile.  Unfortunately, it's now sold out.  I've started to research options, but it seems like charities and travel agencies only offer 5K and up, but no kids' runs.  I feel bad about him not having a race to run this trip, but we are just so short on time this year and didn't think we could fit it in.  And now that we can, it's full.    Would be great if someone knew of a way for him to register.


Where are you flying out of? 

My flight on the way down was crazy high but luckily just went down so I got some money back. It's likely due to the time of year and how many schools are still out that week. My flight on the 9th back home was less than half my flight going down until I got the credit.


----------



## kpolumbo

Looking for on-site hotel recommendations for Marathon Weekend. Based on availability and price, it looks like our options are Pop, Caribbean Beach, Port Orleans Riverside, and Coronado Springs. The All Star resorts are available too, but I don't think I want to stay at an All Star for this trip. We stayed at Caribbean Beach over spring break and loved it, but know it's under renovations right now and would love the chance to try something new this time around. Part of me is leaning towards Port Orleans since it's just DH and I going and it seems relaxing and pretty there. But Pop is such a better deal and always seems like it could be fun. We would save a lot by staying there. We'll have our own car with us, so transportation is not an issue (we actually prefer to drive to the parks, but would take the bus for the morning of the race). A good night's sleep before the race is important (fireworks going off in Epoct might interrupt that for the resorts near Epcot?) and food options are important too (I have to eat gluten free, I've found CBR and all the parks super accommodating to this but have never stayed at a value since I had to start eating gluten free).


----------



## rteetz

kpolumbo said:


> Looking for on-site hotel recommendations for Marathon Weekend. Based on availability and price, it looks like our options are Pop, Caribbean Beach, Port Orleans Riverside, and Coronado Springs. The All Star resorts are available too, but I don't think I want to stay at an All Star for this trip. We stayed at Caribbean Beach over spring break and loved it, but know it's under renovations right now and would love the chance to try something new this time around. Part of me is leaning towards Port Orleans since it's just DH and I going and it seems relaxing and pretty there. But Pop is such a better deal and always seems like it could be fun. We would save a lot by staying there. We'll have our own car with us, so transportation is not an issue (we actually prefer to drive to the parks, but would take the bus for the morning of the race). A good night's sleep before the race is important (fireworks going off in Epoct might interrupt that for the resorts near Epcot?) and food options are important too (I have to eat gluten free, I've found CBR and all the parks super accommodating to this but have never stayed at a value since I had to start eating gluten free).


I have stayed at POR for race weekend it was great. Pop I have stayed at but not for a race weekend and it is a nice place to stay as well. Many seem to stay there for Marathon weekend. Pop has one of the better food courts too and is in walking distance to AoA which also has a good food court.


----------



## Keels

kpolumbo said:


> Looking for on-site hotel recommendations for Marathon Weekend. Based on availability and price, it looks like our options are Pop, Caribbean Beach, Port Orleans Riverside, and Coronado Springs. The All Star resorts are available too, but I don't think I want to stay at an All Star for this trip. We stayed at Caribbean Beach over spring break and loved it, but know it's under renovations right now and would love the chance to try something new this time around. Part of me is leaning towards Port Orleans since it's just DH and I going and it seems relaxing and pretty there. But Pop is such a better deal and always seems like it could be fun. We would save a lot by staying there. We'll have our own car with us, so transportation is not an issue (we actually prefer to drive to the parks, but would take the bus for the morning of the race). A good night's sleep before the race is important (fireworks going off in Epoct might interrupt that for the resorts near Epcot?) and food options are important too (I have to eat gluten free, I've found CBR and all the parks super accommodating to this but have never stayed at a value since I had to start eating gluten free).



What nights are you looking at and do you need tickets? I just looked at availability and I see Animal Kingdom Lodge for MOST of Marathon Weekend and it's pretty comparable to what you've listed above.

Personally, out of all of those, I'd pick Coronado Springs or Caribbean Beach because it's the quickest drive to and from the Epcot parking lot and it's not affected by road closures, if you want to drive yourself to the race (I always do and LOVE being able to sit in my car, in the heat, until I need to walk to corrals). Port Orleans, I'd immediately scratch because it's hard to get to on half/full marathon day if you plan on driving yourself. Coronado is the hotel where RunDisney puts all the charity runners for race weekends, so you'd have a lot of fellow runners if you stay there!


----------



## kpolumbo

Keels said:


> What nights are you looking at and do you need tickets? I just looked at availability and I see Animal Kingdom Lodge for MOST of Marathon Weekend and it's pretty comparable to what you've listed above.
> 
> Personally, out of all of those, I'd pick Coronado Springs or Caribbean Beach because it's the quickest drive to and from the Epcot parking lot and it's not affected by road closures, if you want to drive yourself to the race (I always do and LOVE being able to sit in my car, in the heat, until I need to walk to corrals). Port Orleans, I'd immediately scratch because it's hard to get to on half/full marathon day if you plan on driving yourself. Coronado is the hotel where RunDisney puts all the charity runners for race weekends, so you'd have a lot of fellow runners if you stay there!



Looking at January 4-10. We'd drive most of the day on the 4th and arrive late afternoon, Expo on the 5th, just chill at the hotel on the 6th and go to bed early, marathon on the 7th, 2 park days on the 8th and 9th, drive home on the 10th.

AKL is coming up as double the price for me. Those are some good insights about driving to the race! I had figured we wouldn't because of road closures, but the roads by those ones aren't affected? I like the idea of being able to sit in my warm car before the race! Coronado is the resort I'm least familiar with of those I listed, but it looks pretty nice!


----------



## Keels

kpolumbo said:


> Looking at January 4-10. We'd drive most of the day on the 4th and arrive late afternoon, Expo on the 5th, just chill at the hotel on the 6th and go to bed early, marathon on the 7th, 2 park days on the 8th and 9th, drive home on the 10th.
> 
> AKL is coming up as double the price for me. Those are some good insights about driving to the race! I had figured we wouldn't because of road closures, but the roads by those ones aren't affected? I like the idea of being able to sit in my warm car before the race! Coronado is the resort I'm least familiar with of those I listed, but it looks pretty nice!



Driving is SUCH a game-changer for these races! You get extra sleep, you aren't at the whim of a bus, you can hydrate and eat your pre-race snacks in the car. Plus, you don't have to worry about dropping a bag for your post-race needs.

Gimme a couple of minutes and I can mark up a map, but basically, you want to be on the Animal Kingdom side of Epcot/World Drive (if that makes sense).

For all my race weekends except for a portion of Marathon Weekend this year, I would drive in from my parents' house right outside of Disney Springs. I'd get there and park 30 minutes before race start with NO problem, would breeze through security and be in my corral just in time for the national anthem. And then AFTER the race, I'd walk out the finish area and my car was RIGHT THERE to drive back home, or around to Beach Club. SO nice.


----------



## pixarmom

rteetz said:


> Where are you flying out of?
> 
> My flight on the way down was crazy high but luckily just went down so I got some money back. It's likely due to the time of year and how many schools are still out that week. My flight on the 9th back home was less than half my flight going down until I got the credit.



MKE Jan 4, returning Jan 9 (really great price - I booked that part the day SW released fares!)


----------



## kpolumbo

Keels said:


> Driving is SUCH a game-changer for these races! You get extra sleep, you aren't at the whim of a bus, you can hydrate and eat your pre-race snacks in the car. Plus, you don't have to worry about dropping a bag for your post-race needs.
> 
> Gimme a couple of minutes and I can mark up a map, but basically, you want to be on the Animal Kingdom side of Epcot/World Drive (if that makes sense).
> 
> For all my race weekends except for a portion of Marathon Weekend this year, I would drive in from my parents' house right outside of Disney Springs. I'd get there and park 30 minutes before race start with NO problem, would breeze through security and be in my corral just in time for the national anthem. And then AFTER the race, I'd walk out the finish area and my car was RIGHT THERE to drive back home, or around to Beach Club. SO nice.



Thank you so much! That would be great. I'm so glad you mentioned this about driving, because a lot of the run Disney blog posts made it seem like driving is not a good option. What time would you recommend leaving CBR or POR to head to Epcot on the morning of the full marathon?


----------



## Keels

kpolumbo said:


> Thank you so much! That would be great. I'm so glad you mentioned this about driving, because a lot of the run Disney blog posts made it seem like driving is not a good option. What time would you recommend leaving CBR or POR to head to Epcot on the morning of the full marathon?



CBR, I'd leave around 4:30-4:45 (I think that's when we left Beach Club this year, and it's basically the same drive), depending on what corral you're in. @FFigawi may remember better, but I *think* we met in the Beach Club lobby at 4:30 to drive over. We usually didn't get out of the car until 5:15 or so. 

POR, I'd leave closer to 4:15-4:30, just because portions of the roads in the area get closed off/contraflowed because of the route, so you just want to make sure you're out and on your way to World Drive before then.


----------



## FelisLachesis

kpolumbo said:


> Looking for on-site hotel recommendations for Marathon Weekend. Based on availability and price, it looks like our options are Pop, Caribbean Beach, Port Orleans Riverside, and Coronado Springs. The All Star resorts are available too, but I don't think I want to stay at an All Star for this trip. We stayed at Caribbean Beach over spring break and loved it, but know it's under renovations right now and would love the chance to try something new this time around. Part of me is leaning towards Port Orleans since it's just DH and I going and it seems relaxing and pretty there. But Pop is such a better deal and always seems like it could be fun. We would save a lot by staying there. We'll have our own car with us, so transportation is not an issue (we actually prefer to drive to the parks, but would take the bus for the morning of the race). A good night's sleep before the race is important (fireworks going off in Epoct might interrupt that for the resorts near Epcot?) and food options are important too (I have to eat gluten free, I've found CBR and all the parks super accommodating to this but have never stayed at a value since I had to start eating gluten free).



I love POR, and I call it my home away from home.  I've only swapped to Contemporary just to use the monorail for the half and the full (and got an excellent price for a Garden Wing room).  That, and MK is my favorite park.  My next trip, I'm going back to POR.

One of those early mornings, take the walk along the Sassagoula River and stroll over to FQ.  From there, grab a half dozen beignets at the FQ food court (maybe after the race if you're watching what you eat), and walk it back.  Trust me, you'll lose yourself in the surroundings of both PO resorts, and you'll forget you're at Disney.  Yeeha Bob at The River Roost Lounge in POR is a HOOT!  I love it there.

When we were booking hotel rooms back in January, POR was our first, and only, choice for a good couple months.  Right after getting race registration in, I called runDisney resort reservations, and I'm asking my girlfriend "what resort do you want?" She just said "Riverside" and that was that.  She wasn't budging.

Then I stumbled (thanks @ZellyB) over group rate hotels, and that's when I found CR.  I'm like "monorail!"  My girl said "sure, you can change it, but you're paying the extra price."  Me: "ahh, ok!"


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> CBR, I'd leave around 4:30-4:45 (I think that's when we left Beach Club this year, and it's basically the same drive), depending on what corral you're in. @FFigawi may remember better, but I *think* we met in the Beach Club lobby at 4:30 to drive over. We usually didn't get out of the car until 5:15 or so.



That sounds about right. I think we said meet at 430 and all of us ended up being there at 420-425 anyway.


----------



## ZellyB

Just another data point to tell you that driving into the races is a great option.  We've done it a couple of times when we stayed off site and were able to get in and park very easily and like @Keels said, the luxury of sitting in your car until time to head to the corrals is great.  We won't have a car there this year, so will be stuck relying on the buses and monorail.


----------



## lhermiston

kpolumbo said:


> Looking for on-site hotel recommendations for Marathon Weekend. Based on availability and price, it looks like our options are Pop, Caribbean Beach, Port Orleans Riverside, and Coronado Springs. The All Star resorts are available too, but I don't think I want to stay at an All Star for this trip. We stayed at Caribbean Beach over spring break and loved it, but know it's under renovations right now and would love the chance to try something new this time around. Part of me is leaning towards Port Orleans since it's just DH and I going and it seems relaxing and pretty there. But Pop is such a better deal and always seems like it could be fun. We would save a lot by staying there. We'll have our own car with us, so transportation is not an issue (we actually prefer to drive to the parks, but would take the bus for the morning of the race). A good night's sleep before the race is important (fireworks going off in Epoct might interrupt that for the resorts near Epcot?) and food options are important too (I have to eat gluten free, I've found CBR and all the parks super accommodating to this but have never stayed at a value since I had to start eating gluten free).



Just my two cents: We have stayed at Pop twice and POR once and loved both. I stayed at Pop for the 2017 marathon, relied on park transportation and found it to be pretty convenient. The bus to and from the expo took forever, but the morning of the race I walked right onto a bus to the staging area. Pop has a perfectly serviceable food court, but can get a little loud and chaotic. POR is beautiful and mostly quiet since it's so spread out. We loved being able to take the boat to Downtown Disney and I want to check out Boatrights during our next trip. 

For me, it ultimately comes down to what you plan on using your hotel for and how you plan to vacation. Generally for me, the hotel is a place to sleep and not much else, so I'd rather save on a hotel and put that savings toward meals, another day at the park, etc. But, since it's just you and DH, you might want something a little quieter and less "Disney" for the sake of relaxation. Again, I think it all comes down to priorities... Best of luck with your planning!


----------



## Nole95

We stayed at POR in 2014 and 2015 for Marathon Weekend.  Loved it both times.  The boat to DS opens up a lot more dining options if you don't have a car or want to drive over there.  

Depending on where you are, if you are not running all races, you will hear the fireworks early as each corral is sent off.

This year, we're doing Dopey so DW and I decided to stay a BCV.  We want the proximity to EPCOT after the marathon.


----------



## pixarmom

We've stayed at both Pop and POR, but neither for a race weekend.  I'd probably go with POFQ for a mod because I find it generally tranquil, which I would appreciate on a race weekend!

We actually haven't booked our resort yet - yikes!  Since we're not traveling with our complete family of 5, we have more flexibility in resort choice than usual. And this time we're looking for the best deal once Disney releases discounts.  Right now, it's probably arrival night at Pop or Music with the remaining four nights at WL, AKL or YC based on what's still available on the website.


----------



## FFigawi

pixarmom said:


> We actually haven't booked our resort yet - yikes!  Since we're not traveling with our complete family of 5, we have more flexibility in resort choice than usual. And this time we're looking for the best deal once Disney releases discounts.  *Right now, it's probably arrival night at Pop or Music with the remaining four nights at WL, AKL or YC based on what's still available on the website.*



All the party people are at BC/YC


----------



## pixarmom

FFigawi said:


> All the party people are at BC/YC



And @mateojr would be thrilled to be in the middle of the action!


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> All the party people are at BC/YC



YEAH THEY ARE!!!! 

#StormalongBaySocialClub


----------



## ZellyB

Well these Poly people plan to hang with the party crowd during the Hurricane Hannah meet-up!  #StormalongBayPartyCrashers


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> Well these Poly people plan to hang with the party crowd during the Hurricane Hannah meet-up!  #StormalongBayPartyCrashers



Yes!! We'll allow the #MonorailMafia to join our party!


----------



## FelisLachesis

So now we've got #StormalongBaySocialClub vs #MonorailMafia? 

I nominate @rteetz team captain!


----------



## Keels

Oh, I've got a lot more hashtags ... but I don't want to give everything away before my meet-up!


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> So now we've got #StormalongBaySocialClub vs #MonorailMafia?
> 
> I nominate @rteetz team captain!


Sounds good to me!


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> Yes!! We'll allow the #MonorailMafia to join our party!



What about us #CoronaDopeys?


----------



## FelisLachesis

camaker said:


> What about us #CoronaDopeys?



I dunno, AKL, CSR, CBR, FW, #MiddleChildSyndrome.

I need a better name.


----------



## courtneybeth

Keels said:


> YEAH THEY ARE!!!!
> 
> #StormalongBaySocialClub



Thanks to you I am too! Can't wait to party with the fun people.


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> What about us #CoronaDopeys?





FelisLachesis said:


> I dunno, AKL, CSR, CBR, FW, #MiddleChildSyndrome.
> 
> I need a better name.



Y'ALL ARE SO NEEDY!

So far, I'm making buttons for:

#StormalongBaySocialClub (Yacht, Beach)
#MonorailMafia (Poly, GFla, Contemp/BLT)
#BoardwalkBosses (BW, Swolphin)
#LodgeLovers (Wilderness, Animal Kingdom)
#AllStarAllStars (Movies, Music, Sports)
#POPARTPals (Pop, AoA)
#SultansOfSprings (Coronado, Saratoga)
#GreenArmy (Shades of Green)
#CajunCrew or #BayouBuddies (Port Orleans)

And YES - everyone is invited!!


----------



## Keels

courtneybeth said:


> Thanks to you I am too! Can't wait to party with the fun people.



You're so welcome - once you go DVC, you'll never go back! And SS is THE BEST to work with on DVC reservations!


----------



## FelisLachesis

Keels said:


> Y'ALL ARE SO NEEDY!
> 
> So far, I'm making buttons for:
> 
> #StormalongBaySocialClub (Yacht, Beach)
> #MonorailMafia (Poly, GFla, Contemp/BLT)
> #BoardwalkBosses (BW, Swolphin)
> #LodgeLovers (Wilderness, Animal Kingdom)
> #AllStarAllStars (Movies, Music, Sports)
> #POPARTPals (Pop, AoA)
> #SultansOfSprings (Coronado, Saratoga)
> #GreenArmy (Shades of Green)
> #CajunCrew or #BayouBuddies (Port Orleans)
> 
> And YES - everyone is invited!!



Hey, you let the cat out of the bag, so, yeah, spill it! 

Where'd OKW and CBR go?


----------



## Keels

FelisLachesis said:


> Hey, you let the cat out of the bag, so, yeah, spill it!
> 
> Where'd OKW and CBR go?



Right now, Irma's got me tongue-tied on those.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Keels said:


> Right now, Irma's got me tongue-tied on those.



#leftovers


----------



## Keels

FelisLachesis said:


> #leftovers



Yeah, no.

Cute try though.


----------



## SheHulk

Last year I stayed at BC which was great EXCEPT the pool area was so confusing (for me) I had a hard time hobbling around with my trashed quads and swollen knee looking for a hot tub. Finally a lifeguard felt sorry for me (I may have been the only guest in the pool area, it was cold), and asked me if I needed help. He pointed me to the hot tubs which I believe required I go up and down a few flights of stairs from where I was. Trying the Contemporary this year and hoping the pool layout is a little more straightforward


----------



## jmasgat

FelisLachesis said:


> Where'd OKW and CBR go?



#IslandIdlers?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Guess I'm a Boardwalk Boss for this!


----------



## lhermiston

Unrelated question: what website are you all using for photo hosting? I just realized photobucket is charging for photo hosting now so my trip report has a bunch of really awesome (sarcasm) gray boxes where my photos should be.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lhermiston said:


> Unrelated question: what website are you all using for photo hosting? I just realized photobucket is charging for photo hosting now so my trip report has a bunch of really awesome (sarcasm) gray boxes where my photos should be.


I use Imgur!  I Have for years and they are awesome.


----------



## ZellyB

lhermiston said:


> Unrelated question: what website are you all using for photo hosting? I just realized photobucket is charging for photo hosting now so my trip report has a bunch of really awesome (sarcasm) gray boxes where my photos should be.



I'm using Flickr now


----------



## lhermiston

Dis_Yoda said:


> I use Imgur!  I Have for years and they are awesome.



Gracias!


----------



## lhermiston

ZellyB said:


> I'm using Flickr now



I have photos on Flickr, but I haven't figured out how to embed them yet. Guess I better look into that.


----------



## rteetz

I just upload to the DIS for now. Only downside is you can only have 10 photos in one post.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@Keels,those hashtag names are adorable!!! You're awesome!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Count us in for team #stormalongbaysocialclub


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday everyone! I hope everyone had a great week. 

As always Sundays are for Disney!

Today's question: do you have a favorite Disney beverage? 

My answer: right now I'd have to say the night blossom in Pandora at Pongu Pongu. I have to choose something non-alcoholic for the next two years


----------



## FelisLachesis

The Beverly! (I'm joking!)

My honest answer, as much as I love to be an adventurous eater, my drink palette could use some expanding. Give me a Snakebite or a Blacksmith from R&C, and I'll be as happy as can be (and probably drunk from just one). But these drinks aren't unique to Disney. Any self-respecting pub should be able to do this (I'm looking at you, "British pub" by my house, who doesn't even have Guinness!)

A lot of the drinks at Disney look neat, but they all seem way too sweet for me.

Edit: a letter


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Today's question: do you have a favorite Disney beverage?



*Alcoholic*- italian Margarita in Epcot

*Non-Alcoholic*- LeFou's Brew in the Magic Kingdom


----------



## Dis_Yoda

The backscratcher


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Today's question: do you have a favorite Disney beverage?



I have several favorites, in no particular order...

- the jalapeno margarita at La Cava (even better when you ask them to mix in a ton of cilantro)
- the Shrunken Zombie Head at Trader Sam's
- the IPA on tap at the Everest bar for the first beer of the day during the marathon


----------



## TeeterTots

rteetz said:


> Today's question: do you have a favorite Disney beverage?


Somehow my Starbucks tastes so much better at Disney!


----------



## pixarmom

Hard to answer, so I'll make a list.  My very favorite is not particularly interesting - I prefer wine and California Grill has a cab franc by the glass that I really enjoy.  Outside of wine, I'd say the bloody mary at the flower and garden festival is outstanding, the new black cherry mule at Geyser Point is really good and the grey goose slushie in France is tasty.  Non-alcoholic favorite is milk, which I love all the time, but it's just a little more happy with mickey mouse on the carton.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Currently:
Alcoholic-blood orange margarita at la cava 
Non-Alcoholic-Starbucks flat white. I would say water since I don't drink fruit juice or sweetened drinks but that's pretty boring and I looovvveee coffee.

Want to try:
Alcoholic: One of the dawa bar's bloody mary's-the one I want comes with bacon and I'm a pescatarian so I'll have to give DH the bacon 
non alcoholic-those bottomless milkshakes are pretty tempting...LOL


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sunday Question:

As a strictly non-alcoholic drinker, there aren't a ton of things I drink outside of water at Disney. Most of the non-alcoholic drinks are targeted at kids (understandably) and I don't drink coffee. As a larger individual who is still trying to get down to a healthier weight I'm not much for milkshakes or fruity, sugary beverages as I don't enjoy them enough to stomach the empty calories. I'm not a calorie-counter at Disney, but there are certain things that set the alarm bells ringing anywhere.

Also, because most of my Disney vacations have been during race weekends or have been surface of the sun hot I am focused heavily on hydration. So water it is.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Today's question: do you have a favorite Disney beverage?



Fruit punch Powerade in the Imagine Lot at Epcot!


----------



## katiekinzakat

Sunday Question:

Violet lemonade at Flower & Garden!


----------



## lhermiston

When we do the dining plan, I start off each morning by filling up my mug with blue Powerade (the girls get hot chocolate). It's my secret to my iron man approach to touring. I'm also a sucker for fountain Sprite with lots of ice wherever I go. 

Alcohol-wise: I had some boozy drink in a pineapple at Ohana that wasn't too bad. The bourbon lemonade slushie at the American pavilion in Epcot was good, too. 

One on these years, I'll do DATW with you all and sample some new stuff.


----------



## Keels

+ San Angel Inn margarita at Cava
+ HippopotoMaiTai at Trader Sam's
+ Grapefruit Cake Martini at Brown Derby Lounge
+ Himilayan Ghost at Thirsty Trek


----------



## StarGirl11

Virgin Pina Colava for me. I can't drink alcohol or soda so I'm semi limited on what I can get.


----------



## ZellyB

Not sure I have a specific favorite drink,but the beer we got in Germany as we were finishing last year's marathon was pretty spectacular.


----------



## hotblooded

Today's question: anything with ginger beer in it, or ginger beer by itself, for that matter.


----------



## Dis5150

Today's Question: Itialian margarita in Epcot!


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> Not sure I have a specific favorite drink,but the beer we got in Germany as we were finishing last year's marathon was pretty spectacular.



My husband always meets me with an ice-cold beer outside of Beach Club ... this year, I actually took it with me into the backstage area at Epcot and I thought the guards were telling me to throw it out, when really they just wanted to make sure that I had a bib on.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I have 2 new favorites from my last trip - the grapefruit bier in Animal Kingdom and the strawberry margarita in Pandora. Both were awesome on very hot days.


----------



## Z-Knight

Medals were announced...LAST YEAR...around Sep 23....hoping they will be announced soon - maybe they'll do it at the Paris race?


----------



## rteetz

Z-Knight said:


> Medals were announced...LAST YEAR...around Sep 23....hoping they will be announced soon - maybe they'll do it at the Paris race?


Yeah we got that little preview of the medals about this time last year. It would nice to get a glimpse at what they are planning for the 25th medal.


----------



## FelisLachesis

lhermiston said:


> One on these years, I'll do DATW with you all and sample some new stuff.



My DATW would consist of me passed out in Norway (if starting from Mexico) or The UK (if starting from Canada)...


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> One on these years, I'll do DATW with you all and sample some new stuff.



Why not make 2018 that year? We'll be out there again on Monday like always.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> Why not make 2018 that year? We'll be out there again on Monday like always.



Unfortunately, annual trips are not in the cards for me and my 2019 trip will be with the whole family. I'll drink a margarita that day and be there in spirit.


----------



## DVCFan1994

My favorite beverage is the Dragones Top shelf Margarita at La Cava.  But really, I'll take a margarita anywhere as long as it has lime juice and not sour mix 

Non-Alcoholic, the frozen lemonade from Chesire Cafe in Magic Kingdom - this one is not because its deliciously refreshing, it is more nostalgic.  I can remember getting one back in 1993 with my then boyfriend (now husband) on our first trip to Disney together.  Then, when my son was a young toddler and we were there for New Years week there was a hot day and he had some and made the funniest face as he experienced the sourness of it.  He's allergic to dairy and egg, so there are a lot of things he can't enjoy at Disney, but he loves those frozen lemonades


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> Today's question: do you have a favorite Disney beverage?


Okay, so I honestly can't keep up with the beverages in WDW because there are so many good ones and I don't go down enough. I am a huge fan of DCL's mango margarita.



Z-Knight said:


> Medals were announced...LAST YEAR...around Sep 23....hoping they will be announced soon - maybe they'll do it at the Paris race?


So, they've been announcing medals on "Medal Mondays" for the last few weeks so I figured it would be announced either this week or next week. I'm guessing the official announcement might be next week but that we may get a glimpse from those in Paris this coming week.

Edit: I forgot to add I'm currently #BayouBuddies/#CajunCrew but that could change if for some reason our DVC waitlisted spot opens up.


----------



## hauntedcity

rteetz said:


> Today's question: do you have a favorite Disney beverage?



Does a Dole Whip Float count?  

I'll go ahead and answer that: Yes.


----------



## Dis5150

FFigawi said:


> Why not make 2018 that year? We'll be out there again on Monday like always.



DD28 and I will be out there, maybe make a few more countries this year!

We are #SultansOfSprings, but will be partying with you social people this year as we are coming in earlier. 

And a medal reveal would really help out this Monday I have going on!


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> Today's question: do you have a favorite Disney beverage?



This #AllStarAllStar dumped a Lapu Lapu over a dole whip years ago and have loved it ever since. DP would say anything from La Cava.


----------



## NatureBoyChris

So, I unfortunately have waited to the last minute with booking a hotel for Marathon Weekend. As of right now, all of the values are sold out. The only two moderates available are Coronado and Caribbean beach.

Since it's only me going, I was hoping to get a room at Pop like last year. Am I out of luck, or is it possible more rooms could open up?


----------



## rteetz

NatureBoyChris said:


> So, I unfortunately have waited to the last minute with booking a hotel for Marathon Weekend. As of right now, all of the values are sold out. The only two moderates available are Coronado and Caribbean beach.
> 
> Since it's only me going, I was hoping to get a room at Pop like last year. Am I out of luck, or is it possible more rooms could open up?


You can always keep checking but it's very unlikely more rooms will open up.


----------



## sourire

Going to go with a mint julep from Disneyland! I had one of those for the first time during the ridiculous heat wave for the DL race weekend a few weeks ago, and it was so refreshing and delicious in the sweltering 100 degree afternoon. (Arguably, would be better if there was some kind of alcohol in there, but the nonalcoholic version is still awesome.) You have to like mint though. My mom was not a fan at all.

@Keels love the names! #BayouBuddies/#CajunCrew here.


----------



## dta87

rteetz said:


> Today's question: do you have a favorite Disney beverage?



Well, I will have to go with a Konk Kooler on Castaway Cay


----------



## camaker

NatureBoyChris said:


> So, I unfortunately have waited to the last minute with booking a hotel for Marathon Weekend. As of right now, all of the values are sold out. The only two moderates available are Coronado and Caribbean beach.
> 
> Since it's only me going, I was hoping to get a room at Pop like last year. Am I out of luck, or is it possible more rooms could open up?



You can always check with travel agents.  They will have blocks of rooms allocated on occasion. You might be able to find one that hasn't sold out of their Value allocation.


----------



## FelisLachesis

NatureBoyChris said:


> So, I unfortunately have waited to the last minute with booking a hotel for Marathon Weekend. As of right now, all of the values are sold out. The only two moderates available are Coronado and Caribbean beach.
> 
> Since it's only me going, I was hoping to get a room at Pop like last year. Am I out of luck, or is it possible more rooms could open up?



I would imagine that there's a few people who have double or triple booked, waiting for the discounts. Historically, room discounts for early January come up late September or early October, so if there pattern holds, that should be in the next week or two.

At that point, the double bookers should dump the resorts they no longer want, which may open a little availability.


----------



## pixarmom

FelisLachesis said:


> I would imagine that there's a few people who have double or triple booked, waiting for the discounts. Historically, room discounts for early January come up late September or early October, so if there pattern holds, that should be in the next week or two.
> 
> At that point, the double bookers should dump the resorts they no longer want, which may open a little availability.



I think this is a definite possibility.  Although I never double-book, I very frequently change/upgrade resorts when Disney releases discounts.  I usually start by booking a standard room at one deluxe and then upgrade to another deluxe.  But I've also started out with a room at a value thinking I'd do a budget trip and then switch to another resort when I see the discounts.  

This time, I know I'm not willing to pay rack rate for any resort and we're relatively flexible, so I haven't booked yet and I'm just waiting until I see what kind of discounts are available and where.


----------



## BelleWannabe4

#MonorailMafia here! I am sooooo excited. I have wanted to stay at the Poly for 15+ years and finally figured out the whole DVC renting points thing (thanks Internet!). Unfortunately, I figured it out slightly too late so we can only do 2 out of the 3 nights at the Poly, but hey, I'm still going to be there  

My fave Disney drink is the Avocado Margarita at the margarita place inside the Mexico pavilion. It sounds strange, but was delicious!


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> You can always check with travel agents.  They will have blocks of rooms allocated on occasion. You might be able to find one that hasn't sold out of their Value allocation.



We still have some All-Star Music availability.

Last year, Disney Visa/Florida Residents/APs got the January hotel discounts on the 21st of September with general public receiving the same discounts on the 30th of September, so you might see an fluctuation in availability then.


----------



## Baloo in MI

sourire said:


> Going to go with a mint julep from Disneyland! I had one of those for the first time during the ridiculous heat wave for the DL race weekend a few weeks ago, and it was so refreshing and delicious in the sweltering 100 degree afternoon. (Arguably, would be better if there was some kind of alcohol in there, but the nonalcoholic version is still awesome.) You have to like mint though. My mom was not a fan at all.
> 
> @Keels love the names! #BayouBuddies/#CajunCrew here.




100% in agreement with the mint julep in Disneyland!


----------



## courtneybeth

I have a food, running, and strategy question.

Did my first 22 miler yesterday (! Yay !) and realized after that I wasn't hungry. Like I knew I wanted to eat but I physically couldn't eat anything, as in it took a lot of effort. I feel the same way after I finish half marathons too

Dopey runners - how do you get past this? I am so nervous I won't be able to eat


----------



## Keels

courtneybeth said:


> I have a food, running, and strategy question.
> 
> Did my first 22 miler yesterday (! Yay !) and realized after that I wasn't hungry. Like I knew I wanted to eat but I physically couldn't eat anything, as in it took a lot of effort. I feel the same way after I finish half marathons too
> 
> Dopey runners - how do you get past this? I am so nervous I won't be able to eat



If you can't eat or aren't super hungry, don't force it ... just plan appropriately. If you take fuel and supplements during your run - like chews/gels, waffles or even a water-soluble solution like Tailwind - your body may need time to process it and get used to the idea of eating. Drink LOTS of cold water to help move things through your system and see if you can get a little bit of a reset.

Personally, I don't eat for a couple hours after a long run. I'll have a few beers/mimosas/margaritas, and I usually go sit with my husband and friends while they eat ... if something is appealing to me, I'll order food. If not? No biggie. I'll just grab something a little later and closer to lunch and then I almost ALWAYS look forward to my pre-race dinner.

Long story short? Maybe be prepared to bail on some breakfast/brunch ADRs or switch them to lunch ADRs that feature items you ALWAYS eat no matter what (ie - for me, that's the macaroni at Chefs de France).


----------



## FelisLachesis

Keels said:


> If you can't eat or aren't super hungry, don't force it ... just plan appropriately. If you take fuel and supplements during your run - like chews/gels, waffles or even a water-soluble solution like Tailwind - your body may need time to process it and get used to the idea of eating. Drink LOTS of cold water to help move things through your system and see if you can get a little bit of a reset.
> 
> Personally, I don't eat for a couple hours after a long run. I'll have a few beers/mimosas/margaritas, and I usually go sit with my husband and friends while they eat ... if something is appealing to me, I'll order food. If not? No biggie. I'll just grab something a little later and closer to lunch and then I almost ALWAYS look forward to my pre-race dinner.
> 
> Long story short? Maybe be prepared to bail on some breakfast/brunch ADRs or switch them to lunch ADRs that feature items you ALWAYS eat no matter what (ie - for me, that's the macaroni at Chefs de France).



I think this is a stupid question, but it's definitely a rookie question.  After running the longer races (1/2, full), do runners get a little bit of food after the finish line, like fruit (usually bananas), bagels, and soft pretzels (this may be a Philly thing)?


----------



## Keels

FelisLachesis said:


> I think this is a stupid question, but it's definitely a rookie question.  After running the longer races (1/2, full), do runners get a little bit of food after the finish line, like fruit (usually bananas), bagels, and soft pretzels (this may be a Philly thing)?



Sure. Even RunDisney hands out bananas and the snack boxes that contain chips, fruit, a protein bar, cookies, etc.

My local half/full/ultra has a whole food spread - fruit, oatmeal, pizza, sandwiches, chicken noodle soup, pastries and donuts, breakfast tacos, you name it!

Personally, I don't eat any of it until later.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Keels said:


> Sure. Even RunDisney hands out bananas and the snack boxes that contain chips, fruit, a protein bar, cookies, etc.
> 
> My local half/full/ultra has a whole food spread - fruit, oatmeal, pizza, sandwiches, chicken noodle soup, pastries and donuts, breakfast tacos, you name it!
> 
> Personally, I don't eat any of it until later.



Nice! I've seen pizza at one race, I think it's a 5k around here.

My girlfriend will attack the banana and whatever granola/energy/protein bar is in the bag, first. Usually, she hates that stuff. Just something about running makes her crave some food she wouldn't otherwise eat.


----------



## FFigawi

courtneybeth said:


> I have a food, running, and strategy question.
> 
> Did my first 22 miler yesterday (! Yay !) and realized after that I wasn't hungry. Like I knew I wanted to eat but I physically couldn't eat anything, as in it took a lot of effort. I feel the same way after I finish half marathons too
> 
> Dopey runners - how do you get past this? I am so nervous I won't be able to eat



If you're not hungry after a long run or race, it's okay not to eat. Ideally, you want to take in some fluids, carbs, and protein to help your body begin the recovery process (chocolate milk is perfect for this), but forcing yourself to eat isn't a good idea. Like @Keels said, drink water if you can, and when you're hungry again, go ahead and eat. Personally, I'm never hungry after a marathon. I'll drink every beer or margarita on offer, but I don't eat much of anything until late afternoon or evening.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> If you're not hungry after a long run or race, it's okay not to eat. Ideally, you want to take in some fluids, carbs, and protein to help your body begin the recovery process (chocolate milk is perfect for this), but forcing yourself to eat isn't a good idea. Like @Keels said, drink water if you can, and when you're hungry again, go ahead and eat. Personally, I'm never hungry after a marathon. I'll drink every beer or margarita on offer, but I don't eat much of anything until late afternoon or evening.



You also steal quesadillas if they're sitting next to you ...


----------



## Keels

In realness, though - just listen to your body. In 2016, I was so famished that all I wanted to do was change clothes and go straight to Electric Umbrella for chicken nuggets and fries.

This year? @FFigawi and I hung out in the finishers area and had a couple of beers until the last finisher came through. I went back to the hotel, showered, changed and walked over to where the rest of our group was eating and drinking at Big River Grille (or whatever its called). I may have stolen a few fries from my husband, but I had another couple waters and a beer ... and then it was in to Epcot for me. 

I don't think I actually ate a true meal until 4 or 5 or so.


----------



## Anisum

On the not eating post half I'm very much the same sometimes. I need anywhere from a few minutes to an hour before I'm ready for real food depending on the conditions of the race/how I feel at the finish. I'm sure I'll be the same way after the full. Either ravenous or totally turned off by things that aren't liquid. As long as you know yourself you can plan accordingly. We didn't do any ADRs until 5ish I think and if/when I get hungry before that I'll head to the nearest appealing quick service.


----------



## Disney at Heart

I have learned that I can't eat much soon after any long run over about 15 miles. It may be a mixture of of lots of fuel, liquids, and exhaustion. So, we do brunch ADRs only after 5k or 10k races. I can eat the banana and drink water/Powerade after a half (partly so I don't have to carry so much), and then have a small lunch. I rarely eat anything out of the food box until I take it home days later. After my first marathon in 2016, I snacked a little during the day. We had a dinner ADR at Rose and Crown; all I ordered was potato-leek soup, and I could hardly even eat that. I was not really feeling hungry, and I was so tired that I could hardly pick up the spoon. So after Marathon 2017, we made our celebratory meal Monday morning: Princess breakfast at Cinderella's castle. I was well-rested, hungry, and, duh, princesses!


----------



## ZellyB

Agreed on listening to your body after a run.  There have been runs where I finish and I'm famished (actually this is most of my runs), but lately with eating a lower carb diet, I find I'm not usually hungry as much right after running.  I do often like chocolate milk if it's been a particularly long or grueling run and that usually suffices for some time.


----------



## UNCBear24

lhermiston said:


> It wasn't so much the 35 degrees (or whatever) at start time - I was very comfortable once we started - it was the standing around for 90 minutes in that weather. The wind didn't help, either.


I agree.  The waiting in the wind was the worst part!  I hate wind.


----------



## Jaxasaurous

Sunday Question: Dolewhip float!


----------



## cavepig

courtneybeth said:


> I have a food, running, and strategy question.
> 
> Did my first 22 miler yesterday (! Yay !) and realized after that I wasn't hungry. Like I knew I wanted to eat but I physically couldn't eat anything, as in it took a lot of effort. I feel the same way after I finish half marathons too
> 
> Dopey runners - how do you get past this? I am so nervous I won't be able to eat


I have had my stomach shutdown and not want to eat after and so I just drink lots, powerade, chocolate milk, even a soda, water, I just want to make sure I've replaced electrolytes and the milk has the protein. Eventually my appetite returns, may be a few hours or more, but it returns.  I wouldn't worry too much as long as you can get liquids down.  At Disney, I don't do ADRs after, we'll just do quick service when we feel like it.


----------



## Johnna_Y

Hi guys, I am completely new to the board but thought that I would ask for a little help! I am needing a fun and cute team name for my daughter and I. We will be running the 5k as part of the Tourette's Syndrome organization. Any and all suggestions appreciated. I've been trying to come up with a play on the word Tic.... 

Background, my daughter Rylee was diagnosed with Tourette’s Syndrome June 2016, which is a neurological disorder characterized by tics: involuntary, rapid, sudden movements or vocalization that occur repeatedly in the same way. Despite pop-culture representations of TS as a swearing disease, Rylee, like 90% of people with Tourette’s, never uncontrollably shouts offensive things. Instead, she experiences irresistible urges to make little noises in her throat or move parts of her body in very specific motions, such as forcibility blinking. She's using this race as a way to raise funds to help with the work the organization does to foster social acceptance and research. 

Let the fun suggestions begin!


----------



## trackgam

I just went to the disney site and they show 


camaker said:


> You can always check with travel agents.  They will have blocks of rooms allocated on occasion. You might be able to find one that hasn't sold out of their Value allocation.


all star sports, movies, music,  and art of animation... probably not at the run disney discount but still not terrible  139-148 per night


----------



## Chaitali

So may options for favorite drink!  Sadly, I can't remember exactly what was included but I think I'm going to go with the margarita flight I had at La Hacienda a couple years ago.

I'm usually starving after a half but there have been a couple races where I didn't feel like eating afterward and I agree with everyone else, don't force it.  For me, they were all hot races so I tried to eat a banana at the end and something a little salty like a couple pretzel sticks or something.  I think I made myself a smoothie once with a banana and almond milk and some frozen fruit since it was easier to get that down than anything solid.  But then I just waited until I felt like eating again.

Oh, and I'm going to be with the #BayouBuddies/#CajunCrew


----------



## trackgam

trackgam said:


> I just went to the disney site and they show
> 
> all star sports, movies, music,  and art of animation... probably not at the run disney discount but still not terrible  139-148 per night



Not sure why my post did that but lets try again  I just went to the disney site and they show all star sports, movies, music and art of animation available. Probably not at the run disney discount but still not terrible as the all stars were 139-148 per night


----------



## MissLiss279

Johnna_Y said:


> Hi guys, I am completely new to the board but thought that I would ask for a little help! I am needing a fun and cute team name for my daughter and I. We will be running the 5k as part of the Tourette's Syndrome organization. Any and all suggestions appreciated. I've been trying to come up with a play on the word Tic....
> 
> Background, my daughter Rylee was diagnosed with Tourette’s Syndrome June 2016, which is a neurological disorder characterized by tics: involuntary, rapid, sudden movements or vocalization that occur repeatedly in the same way. Despite pop-culture representations of TS as a swearing disease, Rylee, like 90% of people with Tourette’s, never uncontrollably shouts offensive things. Instead, she experiences irresistible urges to make little noises in her throat or move parts of her body in very specific motions, such as forcibility blinking. She's using this race as a way to raise funds to help with the work the organization does to foster social acceptance and research.
> 
> Let the fun suggestions begin!



The Fantas-TICS!


----------



## PrincessV

courtneybeth said:


> I have a food, running, and strategy question.
> 
> Did my first 22 miler yesterday (! Yay !) and realized after that I wasn't hungry. Like I knew I wanted to eat but I physically couldn't eat anything, as in it took a lot of effort. I feel the same way after I finish half marathons too
> 
> Dopey runners - how do you get past this? I am so nervous I won't be able to eat


It's a struggle for me after long runs, too. And I'm chronically hypoglycemic, so not eating isn't an option. I find I can make myself do small amounts over a period of a few hours... a chocolate milk, then a few bites of a bagel 20 minutes later, a yogurt in another 20-30 minutes, etc. If I keep up with that, I'm usually ready for a small meal within a couple hours.


----------



## Johnna_Y

MissLiss279 said:


> The Fantas-TICS!



I like it!!


----------



## MissLiss279

Johnna_Y said:


> I like it!!



That was the first thing that popped into my mind!  

Or run-tas-tic or fun-tas-tic.


----------



## ZellyB

SupercalifragilisTIC


----------



## Donna3271

camaker said:


> You can always check with travel agents.  They will have blocks of rooms allocated on occasion. You might be able to find one that hasn't sold out of their Value allocation.


THIS!!!! We run with a charity, and I got a deluxe so much cheaper than what Disney was offering our group.... Contact some agents.


----------



## pixarmom

I'm the same as many here - can't eat for hours after a long run.  If I had to identify one negative of Dopey, it would be that I really hated eating.  The night before the marathon, I ordered a kids' meal for dinner - grilled chicken - and could barely finish it.  The key for me is chocolate milk.  I drank it after the 5K, the 10K and DIY half marathon and really tried to eat protein during the day.  I'd say the only time I really forced eating was at dinner.  But I did feel great for the marathon, and during each race, so it was a great experience!


----------



## Davidg83

Just a reminder that Proof of Time is due 2 weeks from today on October 3 if you anticipate finishing the half under 2:45 or the marathon under 5:30 (Goofy and Dopey challengers must adhere to the marathon submission).  Now's a good time to go in and check that you submitted in Active.  I went in and saw that I either didn't submit one or it didn't stay in.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Johnna_Y said:


> Hi guys, I am completely new to the board but thought that I would ask for a little help! I am needing a fun and cute team name for my daughter and I. We will be running the 5k as part of the Tourette's Syndrome organization. Any and all suggestions appreciated. I've been trying to come up with a play on the word Tic....
> 
> Background, my daughter Rylee was diagnosed with Tourette’s Syndrome June 2016, which is a neurological disorder characterized by tics: involuntary, rapid, sudden movements or vocalization that occur repeatedly in the same way. Despite pop-culture representations of TS as a swearing disease, Rylee, like 90% of people with Tourette’s, never uncontrollably shouts offensive things. Instead, she experiences irresistible urges to make little noises in her throat or move parts of her body in very specific motions, such as forcibility blinking. She's using this race as a way to raise funds to help with the work the organization does to foster social acceptance and research.
> 
> Let the fun suggestions begin!




What about the alligator in Peter Pan who swallowed the clock isn't his name "Tick Tock".  He goes around chasing Captain Hook while the clock goes tick-tock in his belly.  One of you could be the alligator and the other Captain Hook chasing each other through the course?  Really cool that your daughter is engaging like this, you must be very proud!


----------



## camaker

Medals have been revealed for WDWMW!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-weekend/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0914170923170001A

They are very blingy!  On first glance, I'll give a thumbs up to all except the Dopey.


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> Medals have been revealed for WDWMW!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-weekend/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0914170923170001A
> 
> They are very blingy!  On first glance, I'll give a thumbs up to all except the Dopey.



I like the Dopey one - better than Bath Salts Dopey from this year!


----------



## FFigawi

I like them all except for Goofy. Very happy they finally produced a decent Dopey medal.


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> I like the Dopey one - better than Bath Salts Dopey from this year!





FFigawi said:


> I like them all except for Goofy. Very happy they finally produced a decent Dopey medal.



I think the Dopey would've been great if they'd either left the big blue crystals off or chosen crystals that matched the rest of the medal color scheme (gold/green or purple).


----------



## SheHulk

camaker said:


> Medals have been revealed for WDWMW!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-weekend/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0914170923170001A
> 
> They are very blingy!  On first glance, I'll give a thumbs up to all except the Dopey.


Ladies and Gentlemen we have a spinner.


----------



## trackgam

SheHulk said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen we have a spinner.


I like the dopey, upon first seeing it, I immediately thought of the movie!!!! I love all of them but the goofy one and am sad that I am not doing the dopey now (I did it once when I was 25 weeks preggo and had to drop out during the full so I did a redemption one and called it quits).... I will happily accept my 10k and full marathon though


----------



## gjramsey

I wonder what is on the flip-side of the spinner.   Goofy is a miss for me as well.  I like the Dopey and the blue crystals.


----------



## TeeterTots

I like, but last years Mickey marathon medal was awesome.


----------



## jeanigor

gjramsey said:


> I wonder what is on the flip-side of the spinner.   Goofy is a miss for me as well.  I like the Dopey and the blue crystals.



That was my first reaction. What's the reverse of the spinner??


----------



## Keels

jeanigor said:


> That was my first reaction. What's the reverse of the spinner??



Struggle-face Mickey maybe? The side they show has him crossing the finish line with the words "You Can Do It!".

++++++++++++++++

The REAL question ... how many luggage tags are we going to get this year?


----------



## regul8ter18

I am not blown out of the water by any of the the medals.....  I still think the 20th Anniversary medal has been the best.


----------



## MissLiss279

I like the medals!!!


----------



## Nole95

I like all of them except for Goofy.  Goofy looks similar in design to the Half Marathon medal from this year.  All the other medals are very colorful and fun.


----------



## Eeyores#1Fan

Keels said:


> Y'ALL ARE SO NEEDY!
> 
> So far, I'm making buttons for:
> 
> #StormalongBaySocialClub (Yacht, Beach)
> #MonorailMafia (Poly, GFla, Contemp/BLT)
> #BoardwalkBosses (BW, Swolphin)
> #LodgeLovers (Wilderness, Animal Kingdom)
> #AllStarAllStars (Movies, Music, Sports)
> #POPARTPals (Pop, AoA)
> #SultansOfSprings (Coronado, Saratoga)
> #GreenArmy (Shades of Green)
> #CajunCrew or #BayouBuddies (Port Orleans)
> 
> And YES - everyone is invited!!




Cool!  We are at Saratoga


----------



## pixarmom

Love, love, love the half marathon medal and the marathon medal is great too - so I'm really happy about those!   Too bad I'm not running the 5K this year - that one is adorable!

But what is going on with that Goofy medal?  Ugh - looks like it would stab me in the stomach when I wear it.  Since I only wear one medal at a time (the clanking really bugs me) I'm opting for the marathon medal on Sunday!


----------



## cavepig

Lots of color so that's fun.  I didn't evern notice the marathon could spin till reading here.  I'm only the marathon and it looks great to me, can't wait to earn it.  I do like the more defined face on Dopey versus years past.  Kind of neat Mickey is on a lot of them.  Goofy seems to be a, we just want one not round & this is all we could come up with, I guess.


----------



## Simba's Girl

I like those! I agree with the criticism of the Goofy one though...


----------



## drummerwife

I like all of them except Goofy. I like the marathon and Dopey ones best and was happy to see the Castaway Cay Challenge. 
Now if I can just get my achilles tendinitis to calm down and stop hurting everything will be great.


----------



## rteetz

Very happy with the medals. I think the 25th and Dopey medals look great. Goofy is weird but I think it is nice that it is different. Love the half medal too.


----------



## Dis5150

I love the Dopey medal! And the 10k lanyard has Minnie polka dots! Lol, I love them all except Goofy - that one is odd.


----------



## Eeyores#1Fan

camaker said:


> Medals have been revealed for WDWMW!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-weekend/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0914170923170001A
> 
> They are very blingy!  On first glance, I'll give a thumbs up to all except the Dopey.



I'm in LOVE!  And I get to get Mickey afterall


----------



## PrincessV

Looooove Dopey! The rest are way too blingy for my taste, so it's a good thing I really don't care about medals, lol! Excited to see them, nonetheless; it's one more measure of our progress toward weather that doesn't resemble the bowels of hell.


----------



## StarGirl11

Oh my god I love the half medal. 

And I actually kind of like the Goofy to be honest. 

Marathon I need to see in person (hoping they will have it at one of the other races I'm doing next month) the colors kind of look weird to me but that might be a photo thing. So I think I'll like it in person.


----------



## courtneybeth

Bring on the glitter - all of the glitter. I love these so much. I am now even MORE motivated to crush this thing. 


To everyone who helped with the "I can't eat post race advice" - thank you! I've read all the responses and am going to take all of those things into consideration as I fuel and prepare to earn those awesome medals.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Struggle-face Mickey maybe? The side they show has him crossing the finish line with the words "You Can Do It!".
> 
> ++++++++++++++++
> 
> The REAL question ... how many luggage tags are we going to get this year?



25, to make things spectacular?


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> 25, to make things spectacular?



Imma need more luggage!


----------



## Anisum

I love them all. A little sad I didn't get Castaway Cay Challenge because that medal is lovely.


----------



## SheHulk

Keels said:


> Struggle-face Mickey maybe? The side they show has him crossing the finish line with the words "You Can Do It!".
> 
> ++++++++++++++++
> 
> The REAL question ... how many luggage tags are we going to get this year?


OMG LOL!


----------



## jmasgat

Am I the only one that feels like Mickey is a "medal-bomber"?  I mean, does he have to be on every medal?

That said, I really like Dopey and damn well better finish the race to get it!  (Oh wait, it's Disney.  You don't have to finish........)


----------



## BigEeyore

Love love love!!! So sparkly and the ribbons look really nice too!  Agree that Goofy is my least favorite, but I actually adore that Dopey medal! That is the iconic Dopey image, with him holding the gemstones up to his eyes, so perfect!


----------



## StarGirl11

jmasgat said:


> Am I the only one that feels like Mickey is a "medal-bomber"?  I mean, does he have to be on every medal?
> 
> That said, I really like Dopey and damn well better finish the race to get it!  (Oh wait, it's Disney.  You don't have to finish........)



Actually the challenges you have to finish all the legs to get the challenge medals.


----------



## hotblooded

I like the Goofy medal most of all. The others are too "busy" and I've never been a fan of primary colors. I'm running the Half and I think it's the worst of the bunch.


----------



## cavepig

Oh With the medal reveal made me go double check that my proof of time is entered correctly.  _*Proof of time Deadline, October 3,*_ is coming up fast in case anyone has forgotten to do it.


----------



## baxter24

Oh my gosh I love these medals! Like most everyone else, Goofy appears to be my least favorite but who knows once I see them all in person.


----------



## Dis5150

Totally un-medal related - I just bought our plane tickets!


----------



## Anisum

So now that I'm looking at the them for longer. I feel like I can provide a better analysis of my feelings on them.

- 5k: My only disappointment is that it isn't just Pluto on this medal but that's because Pluto is my favorite. That being said despite the fact that Mickey and Pluto are running the same direction (as opposed to the opposite directions on the 10k and the Half) it feels cohesive with the rest of the set.
- 10k: Love the sparkle. I kind of wish they had more color on Minnie and Mickey so I could see who was who at first glance instead of searching for the bow on that reflective surface. Also, this and the 5k medal don't have that it is the anniversary year for these races which seems odd but maybe they just want to focus on the marathon.
- Half Marathon: Fits in with the others. Not much to say here.
- Marathon:I think this may be my least favorite. I feel like the full color Mickey with the 'You Can Do It' is a little much. Of course I can do it Mickey. I just ran 26.2 miles to earn the medal saying I can.
- Goofy: On the one hand I really like this. I think the shape is cool. What I dislike is that it's the only one that shape. If you just run the Goofy that's cool because you get two round medals and one cool shaped one. Put it in the middle for display purposes. If you run Dopey however, you end up with a bunch of round medals and this one medal that sticks out because it haddddd to be different.
- Dopey: So I like this overall. I almost wish the gems were Dopey green instead because it would look less out of place but overall a nice and round medal.
- Castaway Cay Challenge: Really nice. Not much else to say.


----------



## ZellyB

I like them all, but I like bling, so there's that.  

Not so sure I love Goofy, but it's not as bad as last year's half one.  LOVE Dopey and LOVE the marathon medal.  Overall, I'm super happy.  I don't see any of these usurping my 20th anniversary Mickey medal though as favorite of all time.


----------



## Chaitali

I think they look great!  I'm doing the marathon and really happy with that one being the medal for my first full


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Anisum said:


> - Marathon:I think this may be my least favorite. I feel like the full color Mickey with the 'You Can Do It' is a little much. Of course I can do it Mickey. I just ran 26.2 miles to earn the medal saying I can.



I know, I'm so tired of the 'I did it' everywhere. But DW had a theory that the other side of the spinner says "If you can dream it..." If true, that would make it awesome.


----------



## StarGirl11

To be honest while I like the Dopey medal I am a bit surprised it's not a spinner. Since runDisney seems to like to do spinners with anniversary races.


----------



## dta87

StarGirl11 said:


> To be honest while I like the Dopey medal I am a bit surprised it's not a spinner. Since runDisney seems to like to do spinners with anniversary races.



I was hoping for a spinner as well.  Just have to wait for the 10th anniversary I guess


----------



## lhermiston

Sigh...the medals look amazing, you guys. I’m especially bummed to not be running this year, but I hope the keep the color splashed on the medals in the future. It really makes them pop.


----------



## PCFriar80

And now the wait for the design and color of the race shirts!


----------



## drummerwife

Chasing Dopey said:


> I know, I'm so tired of the 'I did it' everywhere. But DW had a theory that the other side of the spinner says "If you can dream it..." If true, that would make it awesome.


I agree! That would make that medal sooooo awesome!


----------



## Sailormoon2

I love that Marathon medal!! I think it's a cute theme that Mickey is present on all of them. Not sure about Dopey yet, will need to see it in person..it's very SDMT.



FFigawi said:


> I like them all except for Goofy





Nole95 said:


> Goofy looks similar in design to the Half Marathon medal from this year.


This. For exactly the same reason!



PCFriar80 said:


> for the design and color of the race shirts!


YES! I think I am almost more excited to see the shirts than the medals...is there anything we can read into the potential design based on the look of the medals?


----------



## Disneyland_emily

<sucker. Big time sucker

FYI one can find the $25 off marathon registration by googling 

That is all- now to start training for a full I wasn't planning on..


----------



## PCFriar80

Sailormoon2 said:


> I love that Marathon medal!! I think it's a cute theme that Mickey is present on all of them. Not sure about Dopey yet, will need to see it in person..it's very SDMT.
> 
> YES! I think I am almost more excited to see the shirts than the medals...is there anything we can read into the potential design based on the look of the medals?



I was thinking the same, but it's hard to decipher with the medal and lanyard colors.  I can tell you that for the 1/2, going back to 2012 the pattern has been Royal Blue [12], Yellow [13], Navy [14], Red [15], Royal [16] and Yellow [17].  So, if the pattern follows it looks like Navy for the 1/2 although I would like to see some green.....


----------



## roxymama

I have no say in the matter since I'm not running any of these races...so of course I'm here anyways to weigh in.
I love that mickey is on almost every medal!!!  Give me all the mickeys!!! 

And now I'll slink away...


----------



## cavepig

Chasing Dopey said:


> But DW had a theory that the other side of the spinner says "If you can dream it..." If true, that would make it awesome.


Oh I love that!


----------



## UNCBear24

I like all of the medals, even Goofy.  I like Mickey & Goofy running together.


----------



## GollyGadget

Anisum said:


> - Marathon:I think this may be my least favorite. I feel like the full color Mickey with the 'You Can Do It' is a little much. Of course I can do it Mickey. I just ran 26.2 miles to earn the medal saying I can.


This was my first thought as well. Of course I _can_ do it, I just did it!



Chasing Dopey said:


> I know, I'm so tired of the 'I did it' everywhere. But DW had a theory that the other side of the spinner says "If you can dream it..." If true, that would make it awesome.


I hope your wife is right. That would make the whole thing less silly.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Sailormoon2 said:


> YES! I think I am almost more excited to see the shirts than the medals...is there anything we can read into the potential design based on the look of the medals?



I'm usually more excited to see the shirts. i do enjoy collecting the medals and I proudly display the bling.  But I wear the shirts a lot and smile every time I wear one of my Rundisney shirts....even the ones with the more primitive designs (i.e., this years tink and dark side shirts).


----------



## SheHulk

Chasing Dopey said:


> I know, I'm so tired of the 'I did it' everywhere. But DW had a theory that the other side of the spinner says "If you can dream it..." If true, that would make it awesome.


You, sir, are a genius. Or I guess your wife is.


----------



## michigandergirl

I like the marathon medal, but I don't love it. I was hoping it would look a little more like this years medal (serious medal envy on that one). I do really like the Dopey medal, but I kind of wish it was bigger than the rest.


----------



## Davidg83

I'm so excited for these medals! I can't wait to see them in person during Super Heroes weekend.


----------



## BikeFan

roxymama said:


> I have no say in the matter since I'm not running any of these races...so of course I'm here anyways to weigh in.
> I love that mickey is on almost every medal!!!  Give me all the mickeys!!!
> 
> And now I'll slink away...



Registration for Goofy and full are still open. . . just sayin'!


----------



## Keels

BikeFan said:


> Registration for Goofy and full are still open. . . just sayin'!



And I think my discount code from the DLH virtual bag still works!!


----------



## DOOM1001

PCFriar80 said:


> And now the wait for the design and color of the race shirts!



The shirts need something new and different,some new colors, a white shirt,unique designs,something!!It seems like a lot of the shirts look the same lately,I was saying the same thing about the medals about two years ago and I feel they've done a good job with the majority of the medals lately.I'm doing the full and I really like the full medal,I'm still sticking with the 20th anniversary medal as my favorite but I like this one.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Wow, I've been so focused on getting everything up in my journal from my trip last weekend that I didn't see this until five minutes ago (and I think I found this board in a quest to find medal pictures a few years ago, so I'm a little ridiculous with the whole medals thing).

Anyway, I think I was a little too excited for them because I'm pretty underwhelmed. My takeaways:

-I love Mickey being on all of the medals because I feel like it's an additional nod to this being the 25th Marathon. All of the medals are 25th Anniversary Medals in that way.
-They look...cheap-ish. Well, the matte silver on the Half and Full medals are leaving me with that impression. I know they are being mass-produced at cost, but I like my suspension of disbelief.
-Goofy is atrocious. You should be trying to make people forget last year's Half medal RunDisney, not doubling down. Okay, maybe that's harsh; I just don't understand why they seem to go out of their way to have continuity on the medals and have one semi-ridiculous outlier.
-Dopey is the best they've done so far for that series. I'm optimistic that it will look cool in-person.
-The ribbons all look super fab. A+ work by the ribbon design team.
-Following a knockout at 16 seconds into the first round. Your Winner...and still undefeated and undisputed Champion of the World, the 2013 20th Anniversary Marathon Medal.

I'm still stoked to add them all to the collection in January. I guess they could've done worse and I'm sure they'll grow on me; my expectations were too high.


----------



## Keels

I love that the medals feature that "vine" detail similar to what you see on Olympic medals/merch ... I'm sure it has a more appropriate name, but that's what it looks like to me.

If the shirts are classic with the characters crossing a finish line with clean type and good colors (nothing funky like neons and stuff), these will easily be my favorite shirts.

Anyway ... Disney may have more options since Champion is a "big-name" sponsor of race weekends, but these are the colors that Champion is offering the Double Dry shirt (which is what they give out as race shirts) in long-sleeve for 2017 -- this link is the wholesaler I buy all of my blanks from for my shirt-making:

https://www.bigtopshirtshop.com/col...interlock-crewneck-long-sleeve-t-shirt-cw26-a

Women's are offered in the same colors, as well as a bubblegum pink.

ETA: My guesses, based on medals:

5K: 
10K: Red
Half: Royal Blue
Marathon: Silver
Goofy: Black
Dopey: White


----------



## DOOM1001

Okay whoever finds the other side of the spinner for the full wins a prize.Its kind of a big deal,the retro Mickey and current Mickey of the 2013 medal is why its my favorite so just showing us one side is just leaving us hanging and waiting.I like the matte look of the silver mickey head,I prefer a matte finish to a bright glossy one,that's also why another one of my favorite medals is the 2016 inaugural Dark Side half medal,that's as far away from a glossy finish as it gets.


----------



## Keels

DOOM1001 said:


> Okay whoever finds the other side of the spinner for the full wins a prize.Its kind of a big deal,the retro Mickey and current Mickey of the 2013 medal is why its my favorite so just showing us one side is just leaving us hanging and waiting.I like the matte look of the silver mickey head,I prefer a matte finish to a bright glossy one,that's also why another one of my favorite medals is the 2016 inaugural Dark Side half medal,that's as far away from a glossy finish as it gets.



If we don't see it this weekend at Disneyland Paris, I bet we see it at Chicago Marathon! That's where my bestie sent me pictures of Bath Salts Dopey last year!!


----------



## Z-Knight

They should make one Dopey medal have real diamonds and then put them in with all of the medals and some random Dopey runner will end up with it.


----------



## Keels

Z-Knight said:


> They should make one Dopey medal have real diamonds and then put them in with all of the medals and some random Dopey runner will end up with it.



But would someone cannibalize their medal for the jewels??

++++++++++++++

I would also like to point out that this EXACT medal is what @Z-Knight mentioned the Dopey medal should look like back for ... 2016? Yeah, I'm going to go with 2016 because that date feels right ...


----------



## FelisLachesis

Z-Knight said:


> They should make one Dopey medal have real diamonds and then put them in with all of the medals and some random Dopey runner will end up with it.



Nah, not random. Make one, and give that to the person with the best overall Dopey time!


----------



## FelisLachesis

DOOM1001 said:


> Okay whoever finds the other side of the spinner for the full wins a prize.Its kind of a big deal,the retro Mickey and current Mickey of the 2013 medal is why its my favorite so just showing us one side is just leaving us hanging and waiting.I like the matte look of the silver mickey head,I prefer a matte finish to a bright glossy one,that's also why another one of my favorite medals is the 2016 inaugural Dark Side half medal,that's as far away from a glossy finish as it gets.



I only hope that we don't lose sight of one thing

It was all started by a mouse.

https://www.mousekeplanner.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/level5cover.jpg


----------



## FelisLachesis

Looking at the medals, I think the main issue with me is how many details seem so disjoint between them.

Mickey is in each medal, except for Dopey.

The dates for the 1/2 and full are at the bottom ring of the medal. The date for the 5k is at the top, and the 10k is in the design plate?

The words "Walt Disney World" are on the collar on the 10k, 1/2, full, Goofy and Dopey. It's on the bottom ring of the 5k, which also has virtually no collar.

Goofy is not a circle, or even close.

I can keep going, but you get the point. It's like those cooking competitions, where the chefs get the same starting batch of ingredients, but they all come up with something different from each other. These medals are the same. It's like 6 different teams came up with them, and they collaborated very little with each other.

I'd love to see better cohesion between the medals.


----------



## Keels

If you're looking for cohesion, you obviously didn't look at this year's medals ... these are the most fitting of a cohesive collection that I've seen in a while. Lots of similar elements - all silver, features glitter, the olive branches, a hidden starburst. Honestly, Dopey should have nothing but Dopey on it ... I'm actually surprised that Mickey is on the Goofy medal, but then again - it IS the anniversary of the Marathon.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I really like the medals!  Makes me wish I was running the 10K!  

My husband is happy with the Marathon medal!


----------



## FFigawi

Clearly this guy needs to sign up for Goofy 

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...or-man-only-runs-half-marathon-20170920136137


----------



## Anisum

Chasing Dopey said:


> I know, I'm so tired of the 'I did it' everywhere. But DW had a theory that the other side of the spinner says "If you can dream it..." If true, that would make it awesome.


That would be ideal. Give me that.



roxymama said:


> I have no say in the matter since I'm not running any of these races...so of course I'm here anyways to weigh in.
> I love that mickey is on almost every medal!!!  Give me all the mickeys!!!
> 
> And now I'll slink away...


Come back. Can I get a more detailed opinion of the 10k medal?



GollyGadget said:


> This was my first thought as well. Of course I _can_ do it, I just did it!


Yes. That's how I felt. I really hope the other side is "If you can dream it..."



Keels said:


> Dopey: White


Please no. Literally any color but white.



FelisLachesis said:


> Goofy is not a circle, or even close.


I feel like this accurately summarizes why some dislike the Goofy medal.


----------



## jmasgat

Z-Knight said:


> They should make one Dopey medal have real diamonds and then put them in with all of the medals and some random Dopey runner will end up with it.





NatureBoyChris said:


> So, I unfortunately have waited to the last minute with booking a hotel for Marathon Weekend. As of right now, all of the values are sold out. The only two moderates available are Coronado and Caribbean beach.
> 
> Since it's only me going, I was hoping to get a room at Pop like last year. Am I out of luck, or is it possible more rooms could open up?



Hang in there.  Just this morning I booked the one night at Pop that I was missing.  And that might be a strategy (if your wallet can handle it).  Book individual nights, and keep checking to see if the missing nights open .

Another strategy.....bribe me.  I am double booked at Pop and POR, waiting to see what the discounts might be. POR will be the one I keep if the discount is decent.


----------



## Dopeyintraining

I love the medals and they will pretty much match all four of my outfits.


----------



## Ariel484

Barca33Runner said:


> -Following a knockout at 16 seconds into the first round. Your Winner...and still undefeated and undisputed Champion of the World, the 2013 20th Anniversary Marathon Medal.


----------



## roxymama

Anisum said:


> Come back. Can I get a more detailed opinion of the 10k medal?


I very much enjoy the 10k medal because:
A) Minnie Mouse
B) It appears that Mickey may be starting the race in the wrong direction and Minnie is all like "this sucker, man I'mma beat him"
C) glitter stars
D) the neck ribbon may have polka dots on it
E) Minnie Mouse

I'll try to contain my envy while y'all can be jealous that in a month I will be earning a medal that has both Mickey Mouse and a rando Turkey on it (the most coveted of rare disney characters!)


----------



## roxymama

Z-Knight said:


> They should make one Dopey medal have real diamonds and then put them in with all of the medals and some random Dopey runner will end up with it.



They are doing that this year at Hot Chocolate Chicago.  I'm crossing my toes I get a little extra bling with my bling this year.
http://running.competitor.com/2017/08/news/diamond-medals-chicago-hot-chocolate_167280


----------



## ANIM8R

FelisLachesis said:


> Nah, not random. Make one, and give that to the person with the best overall Dopey time!



Give them to the perfect Dopeys!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ANIM8R said:


> Give them to the perfect Dopeys!



I figure we will be lucky if we get a cheap pin.


----------



## BikeFan

Barca33Runner said:


> Following a knockout at 16 seconds into the first round. Your Winner...and still undefeated and undisputed Champion of the World, the 2013 20th Anniversary Marathon Medal.



That IS a great medal and I'm glad I have it, but my favorite Disney medal in my collection is probably still my 2013 Tower of Terror 10-Miler medal, featuring the Hollywood Tower Hotel with glow-in-the-dark windows and moving elevator!  The fact that this race is now dead only adds to the charm.   



Z-Knight said:


> They should make one Dopey medal have real diamonds and then put them in with all of the medals and some random Dopey runner will end up with it.



It's the 40th anniversary of the Richmond Marathon this year, and all the medals will feature a faux-ruby except one, which will feature a real ruby!  Apparently, it will be randomly distributed to one lucky finisher - which could be me!


----------



## jeanigor

ANIM8R said:


> Give them to the perfect Dopeys!





Barca33Runner said:


> I figure we will be lucky if we get a cheap pin.



It would be the spatula they gave to perfect Wine & Diners...

[edited to add] We did get "perfect" lanyard/ribbons and "Perfect" in tiny font on our bibs.


----------



## goingthedistance

Barca33Runner said:


> I figure we will be lucky if we get a cheap pin.



At 5 for the Perfectly Goofy runners, we got an orange sash that said "Perfectly Goofy" and a special medal lanyard.  They also put the Perfectly Goofy designation on our race bibs.  I agree with not anticipating any significant swag for Perfectly Dopey at 5.


----------



## Barca33Runner

BikeFan said:


> That IS a great medal and I'm glad I have it, but my favorite Disney medal in my collection is probably still my 2013 Tower of Terror 10-Miler medal, featuring the Hollywood Tower Hotel with glow-in-the-dark windows and moving elevator! The fact that this race is now dead only adds to the charm.



They have made a lot of great medals over the years and there are many of them that I wish I had been able to run the races because the bling was/is so cool. I don't particularly remember that one but I'm sure it's awesome. I hope they bring back that race or something similar in the future.

The 20th Anniversary Medal still has a different look and feel to it for me; in some way it was clear that it was "special." I was expecting the same thing from the 25th Anniversary Medal and it just looks like any other Marathon Weekend Medal. I guess my boxing analogy was a nod to how it turned out not even to really be a contest in my mind.


----------



## ZellyB

BikeFan said:


> That IS a great medal and I'm glad I have it, but my favorite Disney medal in my collection is probably still my 2013 Tower of Terror 10-Miler medal, featuring the Hollywood Tower Hotel with glow-in-the-dark windows and moving elevator!  The fact that this race is now dead only adds to the charm.



I'm still sad that race is gone and I never got a chance to run it.


----------



## BigEeyore

Chasing Dopey said:


> But DW had a theory that the other side of the spinner says "If you can dream it..." If true, that would make it awesome



Genius! Please let this be true! It would match my medal hanger 

It's easy to make comparisons to the 2013 20th anniversary marathon medal - my first marathon and still my most favorite medal ever - but I'm kind of glad they didn't top that one because it is so special to me.


----------



## BikeFan

ZellyB said:


> I'm still sad that race is gone and I never got a chance to run it.



Yeah, it was definitely a unique event, and you're not alone in missing it.  It was a rare evening race, and the villain theming was also very cool.  Also, the 2013 female winner was from my town, which was also neat.  On the down side, it was the only Disney event where I've seen massive course-cutting.  On the parkway section going out to Animal Kingdom, I witnessed probably 100+ runners cut miles off the course by running across the median.    Hopefully they didn't affect any of the awards with that behavior.


----------



## Anisum

roxymama said:


> I very much enjoy the 10k medal because:
> A) Minnie Mouse
> B) It appears that Mickey may be starting the race in the wrong direction and Minnie is all like "this sucker, man I'mma beat him"
> C) glitter stars
> D) the neck ribbon may have polka dots on it
> E) Minnie Mouse
> 
> I'll try to contain my envy while y'all can be jealous that in a month I will be earning a medal that has both Mickey Mouse and a rando Turkey on it (the most coveted of rare disney characters!)



Thank you! After your analysis of last year's Minnie medal I needed to know this year's. I'm not going to lie, It would be better if they gave you a random turkey leg at the finish line instead of seeing a whole turkey on the medal.


----------



## Z-Knight

Keels said:


> But would someone cannibalize their medal for the jewels??
> 
> ++++++++++++++
> 
> I would also like to point out that this EXACT medal is what @Z-Knight mentioned the Dopey medal should look like back for ... 2016? Yeah, I'm going to go with 2016 because that date feels right ...


woah, really...i feel like some Nostradamus - which feels cool, cause usually I'm just an a.ss.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Well, I did it - signed up for the full this morning. I will be running the half with my friends and family and running the full alone. I decided to run the full primarily because I have not been happy with my running this year and I needed a goal to force me to step up my game. Training for the half with people that I love is great, but I have used their goals as an excuse not to set my own goals for the year.

Not Dopey this year, but very happy to have joined the marathon club once again.

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Z-Knight

roxymama said:


> I very much enjoy the 10k medal because:
> A) Minnie Mouse
> B) It appears that Mickey may be starting the race in the wrong direction and Minnie is all like "this sucker, man I'mma beat him"
> C) glitter stars
> D) the neck ribbon may have polka dots on it
> E) Minnie Mouse
> 
> I'll try to contain my envy while y'all can be jealous that in a month I will be earning a medal that has both Mickey Mouse and a rando Turkey on it (the most coveted of rare disney characters!)


i noticed all those things too and i was trying to figure out if there was some pattern to the stars. 1 for the 5k, 3 for 10k, 1 for half, but then it fell apart. the biggest issue i had is that mickey apparently loses the 10k and the half since he's running the wrong direction. for the 5k he's behind pluto so will likely lose too. only the full does he break the tape....maybe on the back of the full we see the back of mickey? or a balloon lady image?

goofy medal is odd to me...shape would be ok, but mickey and goofy get washed out because the medal background is just as shiny as they are.

i like the full medal better than the 20th anniversary because i dont have the 20th.


----------



## rteetz

Z-Knight said:


> i like the full medal better than the 20th anniversary because i dont have the 20th.


LOL Same.


----------



## DOOM1001

ZellyB said:


> I'm still sad that race is gone and I never got a chance to run it.



I ran it in 2013 and 2014,it definitely wasn't a great course basically running towards AK on Osceola pkwy,never going into AK and just turning around.However everything else about it,the medal,it being a night race,being a Halloween themed race and seeing tons of runners in costumes more than made up for the course.I made sure to get there early to see the cool costumes.I still hold out hope for a new Halloween night race,hopefully a half so we can enter 2-3 parks.


----------



## sunshine girl

I signed up for the marathon!  I did the 20th anniversary marathon and really wanted to do this 25th anniversary race too, so... I bit the bullet and signed up.  YIKES what am I doing.

My 20th medal is still my favorite but I've ALWAYS wanted a Disney marathon medal with big Mickey ears!  This one has the ears, so I'm in.  That is literally all I really wanted to see in this anniversary medal.

The yellow is completely not my taste, the "25" is hard to read, and "you can do it" seems like an odd message on a _finisher's_ medal, but whatever.  It's big and has Mickey ears and looks very Disney so I would be extremely happy to take this medal home (I hope - knock on wood!!).


----------



## FelisLachesis

BikeFan said:


> Yeah, it was definitely a unique event, and you're not alone in missing it.  It was a rare evening race, and the villain theming was also very cool.  Also, the 2013 female winner was from my town, which was also neat.  On the down side, it was the only Disney event where I've seen massive course-cutting.  On the parkway section going out to Animal Kingdom, I witnessed probably 100+ runners cut miles off the course by running across the median.    Hopefully they didn't affect any of the awards with that behavior.



That's why I like the Philadelphia Broad Street 10 miler course.  It's a straight line south on Broad Street, with the only turns being around City Hall.  The original course ran through City Hall, but that caused a major logjam as the race got more popular.  Technically, the course could be cut, there, but there's very little time savings, and it's quite heavily secured.  I guess people could cut through the subway, but people might be staring at you funnily.



BuckeyeBama said:


> Well, I did it - signed up for the full this morning. I will be running the half with my friends and family and running the full alone. I decided to run the full primarily because I have not been happy with my running this year and I needed a goal to force me to step up my game. Training for the half with people that I love is great, but I have used their goals as an excuse not to set my own goals for the year.
> 
> Not Dopey this year, but very happy to have joined the marathon club once again.
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



Is there a way you could change that to a Goofy reg?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

FelisLachesis said:


> Is there a way you could change that to a Goofy reg?


Maybe, but I have run the Dopey and Goofy a few times so I am not that worried about it. Already have representative shirts and medals. I am just glad to be signed up for the full again.


----------



## bryana

I've been MIA from this thread (and the Dis in general) for a few months, and was even debating not going down for the marathon after all (long story). I even looked into the flight cancellation process yesterday morning, but didn't want to pull the trigger yet. Then, lo-and-behold, the universe gives me a picture of that GORGEOUS marathon medal in the afternoon.  Yeah, I'm not cancelling my trip... LOL. Now, I just need to get my training back on track. I did a 10 mile race labor day weekend and then promptly left for vacation immediately following the race. I ran once while on vacation and haven't run since.  Gotta get back on the horse because the training plan that stares me in the face every time I leave the house is not looking very friendly for someone who hasn't been running much lately.


----------



## FelisLachesis

No Frozen Ever After dessert parties are going on in January until the 8th, the night after the marathon.

I'm wondering if the two are related, i.e. does the marathon weekend preparations affect their ability to hold that party? Or do they realize enough of us will be asleep before the party, so they decided not to bother?


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> No Frozen Ever After dessert parties are going on in January until the 8th, the night after the marathon.
> 
> I'm wondering if the two are related, i.e. does the marathon weekend preparations affect their ability to hold that party? Or do they realize enough of us will be asleep before the party, so they decided not to bother?


Well, the ride on Frozen happens after the fireworks which is technically after park close. All 4 races run through Epcot. They probably want all the time they can for race prep so it makes sense.


----------



## dragitoff

I'm running Dopey for the first time this year so I'm quite excited for that!  Has RD announced when they'll release the corral placements and the official course maps for 2018?  It's been a few years since I've done a MW race, but I was thinking that was all done in October.  I was hoping they might change the course a little to include Pandora and some behind the scenes sneak peeks at DHS' new lands especially since it's the 25th.


----------



## rteetz

dragitoff said:


> I'm running Dopey for the first time this year so I'm quite excited for that!  Has RD announced when they'll release the corral placements and the official course maps for 2018?  It's been a few years since I've done a MW race, but I was thinking that was all done in October.  I was hoping they might change the course a little to include Pandora and some behind the scenes sneak peeks at DHS' new lands especially since it's the 25th.


Those things won’t happen until much closer to race date. 

As for Pandora, it would be nice but I’d hope we would still run by Everest to be able to ride that.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> Those things won’t happen until much closer to race date.
> 
> As for Pandora, it would be nice but I’d hope we would still run by Everest to be able to ride that.


And a lot of runners would hate the hills in Pandora. That whole land is hilly.


----------



## Ariel484

dragitoff said:


> I'm running Dopey for the first time this year so I'm quite excited for that!  Has RD announced when they'll release the corral placements and the official course maps for 2018?  It's been a few years since I've done a MW race, but I was thinking that was all done in October.  I was hoping they might change the course a little to include Pandora and some behind the scenes sneak peeks at DHS' new lands especially since it's the 25th.


Lately they have been releasing that stuff 2-4 weeks before the weekend begins.  Sometimes there are super sleuths that find the certified course maps on USATF website before Disney releases them.


----------



## dragitoff

rteetz said:


> Those things won’t happen until much closer to race date.
> 
> As for Pandora, it would be nice but I’d hope we would still run by Everest to be able to ride that.



I've never been in AK when Everest was open so that's never been an option for me.  I usually make it through there just before it opens.  I agree the hills would not be optimal, but it would've been cool to see it during the race (and still include Everest) for more park time!  Less views of the waste water treatment plant and more park time has to be a plus right?  They have to revise this year's course anyway due to the removal of the race track.  That was still there last year wasn't it?  I didn't run anything in 2017 so I wasn't sure.


----------



## JeffW

dragitoff said:


> I've never been in AK when Everest was open so that's never been an option for me.  I usually make it through there just before it opens.  I agree the hills would not be optimal, but it would've been cool to see it during the race (and still include Everest) for more park time!  Less views of the waste water treatment plant and more park time has to be a plus right?  They have to revise this year's course anyway due to the removal of the race track.  That was still there last year wasn't it?  I didn't run anything in 2017 so I wasn't sure.



Race track was gone and DHS construction had started last year, so there was an added "out and back" between the water treatment plant and DAK.


----------



## FelisLachesis

dragitoff said:


> I've never been in AK when Everest was open so that's never been an option for me.  I usually make it through there just before it opens.



Then slow down!  



dragitoff said:


> I agree the hills would not be optimal, but it would've been cool to see it during the race (and still include Everest) for more park time!  Less views of the waste water treatment plant and more park time has to be a plus right?  They have to revise this year's course anyway due to the removal of the race track.  That was still there last year wasn't it?  I didn't run anything in 2017 so I wasn't sure.



I'd like to see the course have that, too.  The 2017 marathon course didn't have a lot of HS, mostly due to construction, and it seems like this year's course may have less of it.  The '17 marathon did not have the run around the speedway, but it was made up by adding an approximately 1/4 mile leg each way down Western Way, which is right before AK, which, as JeffW said, is the water treatment plant.  There's also been more course inside WWOS, which looks fairly dull.

Isn't WWOS where quite a few people got caught cutting the course?


----------



## Neon Cactus

Love the medals!!  I wish I could be there this year.  Wishing everybody luck in their training!


----------



## dragitoff

JeffW said:


> Race track was gone and DHS construction had started last year, so there was an added "out and back" between the water treatment plant and DAK.



That stinks!  No, it really does.  lol



FelisLachesis said:


> Then slow down!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the course have that, too.  The 2017 marathon course didn't have a lot of HS, mostly due to construction, and it seems like this year's course may have less of it.  The '17 marathon did not have the run around the speedway, but it was made up by adding an approximately 1/4 mile leg each way down Western Way, which is right before AK, which, as JeffW said, is the water treatment plant.  There's also been more course inside WWOS, which looks fairly dull.
> 
> Isn't WWOS where quite a few people got caught cutting the course?



Unfortunately it seems the slower I go, the more likely I'll cramp.  I have been forcing myself to train at slower speeds since this will be the first time I've ever ran a half and a full on back-to-back days.  I've done half marathons in consecutive weekends and PR'd them both, but never anything like this.  I also have a tendency to train too fast, but I'll most likely be in corral A or B which would put me coming through AK (if it's still around mile 14 or 15 like I remembered it being) just under 2 hours into the race so it'll just be daylight.  I may be way off on my times, but that's how I remembered the course and comparing to corral start times in the past.


----------



## rteetz

dragitoff said:


> I've never been in AK when Everest was open so that's never been an option for me.  I usually make it through there just before it opens.  I agree the hills would not be optimal, but it would've been cool to see it during the race (and still include Everest) for more park time!  Less views of the waste water treatment plant and more park time has to be a plus right?  They have to revise this year's course anyway due to the removal of the race track.  That was still there last year wasn't it?  I didn't run anything in 2017 so I wasn't sure.


Race track was gone last year. We might see some changes due to road work on WDW property. Another possible change is just outside DHS where the gondola/skyliner station is being built.


----------



## rteetz

BuckeyeBama said:


> And a lot of runners would hate the hills in Pandora. That whole land is hilly.


The pathways aren’t exactly wide either.


----------



## jeanigor

FelisLachesis said:


> Isn't WWOS where quite a few people got caught cutting the course?



I don't know if anyone has gotten caught, but I saw some people a few Dopey's back flip direction and skip Wide Waste of Space altogether...not that I blame them but it is the course and the miles.


----------



## dragitoff

rteetz said:


> The pathways aren’t exactly wide either.



That's a great point, but it can't be much worse that cone alley behind MK.


----------



## dragitoff

jeanigor said:


> I don't know if anyone has gotten caught, but I saw some people a few Dopey's back flip direction and skip Wide Waste of Space altogether...not that I blame them but it is the course and the miles.



My first full was WDW 5 years ago and my calves and quads started seizing up around mile 16 so I had to push through that entire wasteland that is WWOS (it's really nice and I'm a Braves fan but it was hard to enjoy under the circumstances) so I understand the temptation to do that.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

jeanigor said:


> I don't know if anyone has gotten caught, but I saw some people a few Dopey's back flip direction and skip Wide Waste of Space altogether...not that I blame them but it is the course and the miles.



They usually are pretty easy to tell since they are missing the 20 mile mat.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> The pathways aren’t exactly wide either.


Yeah, I don't see how they could manage the race participants and park patron in that area at the same time. The park would be open, and most folks head straight to Pandora.


----------



## rteetz

BuckeyeBama said:


> Yeah, I don't see how they could manage the race participants and park patron in that area at the same time. The park would be open, and most folks head straight to Pandora.


Yep, I think they keep pandora out of it for now.


----------



## hauntedcity

FelisLachesis said:


> Then slow down!



Ha! That's MY plan this year!  3 years ago, my wife and I rode Everest during the marathon, but last year we were there too early.  This year, since we are Dopey, we're going to take it easy and take our time.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Dis_Yoda said:


> They usually are pretty easy to tell since they are missing the 20 mile mat.



True. It's also that the interpolation between the timing mats in either side doesn't fit the rest of the data.

It looks like the timing mats are sparse on the last half of the course, being only the half marker, itself (inside AK), a 30k (18.64 mi, inside WWOS) and the finish line. If they placed a couple extra mats, say around mile 16 and mile 22, that would help catch people twirling around WWOS instead of running through it.


----------



## StarGirl11

As neat as running through Pandora would be I don't think its realistic, from a course perspective I think getting us in and out of Pandora would be too dificult. Unless there's an unmarked back entrance into Pandora (which is possible I guess, the place we enter normally isn't marked on the map either). Plus it would probably mean losing some in park time since I would guess we would be exiting through DinoLand and I think its at least half a mile to a mile from where we usually enter to where we exit AK.  So they would have to tack on distance somewhere.


----------



## cavepig

FelisLachesis said:


> True. It's also that the interpolation between the timing mats in either side doesn't fit the rest of the data.
> 
> It looks like the timing mats are sparse on the last half of the course, being only the half marker, itself (inside AK), a 30k (18.64 mi, inside WWOS) and the finish line. If they placed a couple extra mats, say around mile 16 and mile 22, that would help catch people twirling around WWOS instead of running through it.


 Mats don't really matter for the majority of people though as all you have to say is your chip didn't work and that's why if someone called you out.  Chips sometimes do mess up so could be legite. And if there's funky times then all they have to say is they were character stopping a lot then sped up. If you are a placer then they may throw your time out if you have discrepencies otherwise I don't think they bother to catch anyone for cutting.  But I do agree more mats at easy cut spots like out & backs would be nice to keep people honest but I guess it doesn't hurt me so oh wells.  Personally, I love running over the mats for some reason.


As for the course I agree doubt Pandora shows up, too many runners still in park when guests are there.


----------



## FelisLachesis

cavepig said:


> Mats don't really matter for the majority of people though as all you have to say is your chip didn't work and that's why if someone called you out.  Chips sometimes do mess up so could be legite. And if there's funky times then all they have to say is they were character stopping a lot then sped up. If you are a placer then they may throw your time out if you have discrepencies otherwise I don't think they bother to catch anyone for cutting.  But I do agree more mats at easy cut spots like out & backs would be nice to keep people honest but I guess it doesn't hurt me so oh wells.  Personally, I love running over the mats for some reason.
> 
> 
> As for the course I agree doubt Pandora shows up, too many runners still in park when guests are there.



There's one thing about stopping for characters and then deciding that getting to the finish line is more important. It's when you get from one mat to the one two after, and it says you ran a per mile time of 2:45. That's when things get suspicious.


----------



## Simba's Girl

2 things...

Had a dream about marathon weekend last night AND started picking up supplies for mine & DD's costumes YAY


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday! 

Today’s Sundays are for Disney question: 

What character would you most like to see at a runDisney race? 

My answer: I always love seeing the regular like fab 5 characters but in special outfits that they don’t normally wear in the parks. So any unique rare outfit would be cool to me.


----------



## Burgundy Rose

*What character would you most like to see at a runDisney race? *

Great question! The Great Mouse Detective is one of my favourite Disney movies but it's so underrated and forgotten that Disney doesn't even have the costumes for those characters (at least I've never seen the characters come out in any park). Basil, Dawson, Olivia and Hiram Flaversham and Ratigan all together would make a great photo. After seeing photos of the entire cast of Sleeping Beauty at the Disney park this weekend, I have to say the entire cast of an animated film out at the same time would be awesome. It's really something else. I love Disney Princesses the most after GMD. Seeing any one of them is always very special.


----------



## FelisLachesis

I've never been to a rD race, so I don't know who's there.  Just leave Winnie the Pooh at mile 17, and my girlfriend will instantly DNF.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

There are a lot of characters I haven't seen that I would like to see on the course at a runDisney race:

-Taffyta, Candlehead, and Rancis from Wreck-It Ralph 
-Gadget, Zipper and Monterrey Jack from Rescue Rangers
-Eeyore
-Figment

There are a probably more that I can't think of right now and I don't stop for many characters, so maybe I'm not the best litmus test in this area. I would definitely take time to stop if I saw any from this group out during a race.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I would love to see Buzz - for some reason he has never been out when I have run past there over the many races that I have run.

My second choice would be all seven dwarves together. Would love to get that picture.


----------



## MissLiss279

Darkwing Duck!! They cut the line during the 2016 10k because of the rain. I want to see him again!!


----------



## MissLiss279

Barca33Runner said:


> Sundays are for Disney:
> 
> There are a lot of characters I haven't seen that I would like to see on the course at a runDisney race:
> 
> -Taffyta, Candlehead, and Rancis from Wreck-It Ralph
> -Gadget, Zipper and Monterrey Jack from Rescue Rangers
> -Eeyore
> -Figment
> 
> There are a probably more that I can't think of right now and I don't stop for many characters, so maybe I'm not the best litmus test in this area. I would definitely take time to stop if I saw any from this group out during a race.


The Rescue Rangers would be awesome!


----------



## pixarmom

Sundays are for Disney:

This one is SO easy!  Carl Fredricksen from Up!!!  Every runDisney event, our entire family is searching for Carl.  It started at the 2014 Princess Half Marathon when it seemed hilariously funny to think of someone as random and grumpy as Carl at a princess race.  And there would be no line for the photo!  We have never stopped for characters, but we all agree that we would make an exception for Carl!!


----------



## lhermiston

I'm posting this with the caveat that I didn't stop for characters during the marathon and I don't intend to stop for the 2019 marathon. Maybe when I start doing this more for fun and include rides, etc. Since I wear my phone on my arm, getting photos with characters isn't really a viable option.

That said...

#1 Mike Wazowski and Sully
#2 Buzz and Woody
#3 The Incredibles


----------



## ZellyB

I'm all about the villains. Saw a race where Hades was out and I'd love to get Maleficent. I know she's been out before on races but I always missed her for other villain trade outs. 

I'd like if they'd have Dopey out this year on the actual route instead of pre or post race.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> I'm all about the villains. Saw a race where Hades was out and I'd love to get Maleficent. I know she's been out before on races but I always missed her for other villain trade outs.
> 
> I'd like if they'd have Dopey out this year on the actual route instead of pre or post race.


I think Dopey on course would  be hard. So many people want that photo with him before and after the race. That said I’d love to see other dwarves on course.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Agree W/Zelly...any villain really. This being my 1st rD race I'm not sure I'd stop for anyone else.


----------



## Sailormoon2

ZellyB said:


> I'm all about the villains. Saw a race where Hades was out and I'd love to get Maleficent. I know she's been out before on races but I always missed her for other villain trade outs.
> 
> I'd like if they'd have Dopey out this year on the actual route instead of pre or post race.


This would also be my exact response!


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> I think Dopey on course would  be hard. So many people want that photo with him before and after the race. That said I’d love to see other dwarves on course.



The first year, and perhaps a couple others, they had Dopey out right outside the entrance into Epcot at the end of the Marathon. It was, IMO, the perfect place for him. The line was very short because lines at the end of the Marathon are always the shortest of the week and it gave all the Dopey runners a chance for a photo at a point where they were virtually assured of achieving their goal.


----------



## Barca33Runner

MissLiss279 said:


> The Rescue Rangers would be awesome!



I've seen Rescue Ranger Chip and Dale out before, but never the extended group.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> I think Dopey on course would  be hard. So many people want that photo with him before and after the race. That said I’d love to see other dwarves on course.


You can put him on the course for the half. I get not doing it for the full as it is the final race in the challenge series.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Barca33Runner said:


> The first year, and perhaps a couple others, they had Dopey out right outside the entrance into Epcot at the end of the Marathon. It was, IMO, the perfect place for him. The line was very short because lines at the end of the Marathon are always the shortest of the week and it gave all the Dopey runners a chance for a photo at a point where they were virtually assured of achieving their goal.


Yep - I was running the Goofy one year but got a picture with Dopey there.


----------



## SunDial

Figment would be one my daughter and I would definitely wait for.


----------



## mawatcha

rteetz said:


> What character would you most like to see at a runDisney race?



I tend not to do photos on course with characters because I find stopping and starting too difficult. I loved seeing Mary Poppins and the penguins.

If Belle is out there in the blue dress with a book, I might have to stop for a picture .


----------



## Keels

pixarmom said:


> Sundays are for Disney:
> 
> This one is SO easy!  Carl Fredricksen from Up!!!  Every runDisney event, our entire family is searching for Carl.  It started at the 2014 Princess Half Marathon when it seemed hilariously funny to think of someone as random and grumpy as Carl at a princess race.  And there would be no line for the photo!  We have never stopped for characters, but we all agree that we would make an exception for Carl!!



He was out with Dug and Russell during Disneyland Half and it was AMAZING.


----------



## RENThead09

FIGMENT!!!!!!!!!

and Dumbo
and Ewoks
and Groot
and Robin Hood, Friar Tuck, Prince John

and did I mention...FIGMENT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> What character would you most like to see at a runDisney race?



Speaking of characters being out there, my wife's friend is one of the head costumers for Disney. I will note down some of the requests for very rare characters and see if she can ask her friend to send some of them out this year.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Dream finder 

The hyenas

Characters from Hunchback

Oswald


----------



## RENThead09

Dis_Yoda said:


> Dream finder
> 
> The hyenas
> 
> Characters from Hunchback
> 
> Oswald



just saw pics of the Hyenas out at the Disneland Paris Half.  Was pretty awesome. 
A whole Lion King collection in AK would be AMAZING!


----------



## FelisLachesis

After waking up and eating lunch, and watching a bit of the Eagles game, I think I have a real answer.

I'd love to see a few actors playing their characters on the course  Johnny Depp as Capt. Jack Sparrow, Mark Hammil as Luke Skywalker, Zoe Saldana as Lt Uhura Neytiri.

Then again, if someone realized it's not a Cast Member, but the actual actor, they'd get completely mobbed.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Speaking of characters being out there, my wife's friend is one of the head costumers for Disney. I will note down some of the requests for very rare characters and see if she can ask her friend to send some of them out this year.


Thanks John!


----------



## GollyGadget

I'd really love to see some of the Disney Afternoon characters. Of course Gadget and the other Rescue Rangers but also the Gummi Bears, Bonkers, Pilot Baloo, Huey, Dewey, and Louie, Scrooge, Launchpad McQuack, Darkwing Duck, the animated Mighty Ducks...

Now that I'm typing this out, it would be amazing if they made the half totally duck themed and threw in Ludwig Von Drake as well.


----------



## michigandergirl

I would love to see anything Star Wars or anything Toy Story. I am hoping to stop for more character pics this time around. Last time I only stopped once during my first marathon and that was for The Incredibles - I was dressed as Mrs. Incredible, so I had to stop for that one!


----------



## nervous1sttimer

My fave race photo ever was from the DL half in 2014 and it was Malificent, Cruella de Vil, and Dr Facilier. The character interaction was incredible too! There was another stop that had the Queen of Hearts and Evil Queen too, but the line was too long and I didn't want to stop again. They do villains right in DL!

I want to see Flora, Fauna, and Merriweather from Sleeping Beauty again. I got them at Wine and Dine in 2012 and almost cried when I saw them. It was a night race and the electric parade floats were lit up behind them coming out of AK - totally magical.


----------



## pixarmom

Keels said:


> He was out with Dug and Russell during Disneyland Half and it was AMAZING.



Ugh - we missed him!!!  As you can probably guess from my screen name, I was so sad to miss the DL Half Marathon Weekend this year.


----------



## MissLiss279

GollyGadget said:


> I'd really love to see some of the Disney Afternoon characters. Of course Gadget and the other Rescue Rangers but also the Gummi Bears, Bonkers, Pilot Baloo, Huey, Dewey, and Louie, Scrooge, Launchpad McQuack, Darkwing Duck, the animated Mighty Ducks...
> 
> Now that I'm typing this out, it would be amazing if they made the half totally duck themed and threw in Ludwig Von Drake as well.


That would be awesome!

Pilot Baloo makes me remember Kit Cloudkicker and Rebecca Cunningham as well. We need some Talespin!


----------



## rteetz

Forgot to mention, 100 days until marathon weekend begins!!!!!!


----------



## baxter24

Love the idea of seeing villains or characters you don't see very often. I loved getting my picture taken with Oswald during the marathon and I lost my mind when I saw Chip and Dale dressed as Rescue Rangers when I ran the castaway cay challenge 5k. Really hoping to see Darkwing Duck this year at marthon weekend!

We are here at Disney right now and it is getting me super pumped for marathon weekend!


----------



## Sonyamalexander

Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:

What character would you most like to see at a runDisney race?

I would give anything to see Sorceror Apprentice Mickey! My favorite all time character.


----------



## Z-Knight

rteetz said:


> Forgot to mention, 100 days until marathon weekend begins!!!!!!


Dude, it's not even halloween yet, stop scaring people who are having a hard time with training.


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> What character would you most like to see at a runDisney race?


In no particular order:
1. Figment.
2. Pluto in a rare costume. 80s Epcot Pluto would be really cool.
3. Any Princess and the Frog character because it's one of my favorite movies.


----------



## cavepig

Burgundy Rose said:


> Great question! The Great Mouse Detective is one of my favourite Disney movies but it's so underrated and forgotten that Disney doesn't even have the costumes for those characters (at least I've never seen the characters come out in any park). Basil, Dawson, Olivia and Hiram Flaversham and Ratigan all together would make a great photo. .


Oh I love the Great Mouse Detective too, that would be great, I have a feeling many people would be clueless on who they were so maybe a short line.



Barca33Runner said:


> Gadget, Zipper and Monterrey Jack from Rescue Rangers


 That would be awesome!



RENThead09 said:


> and Dumbo


Yep, Dumbo is my top pick for sure!



Dis_Yoda said:


> Dream finder
> 
> The hyenas
> 
> Characters from Hunchback
> 
> Oswald


love all these ideas!



GollyGadget said:


> I'd really love to see some of the Disney Afternoon characters. Of course Gadget and the other Rescue Rangers but also the Gummi Bears, Bonkers, Pilot Baloo, Huey, Dewey, and Louie, Scrooge, Launchpad McQuack, Darkwing Duck, the animated Mighty Ducks...
> 
> Now that I'm typing this out, it would be amazing if they made the half totally duck themed and threw in Ludwig Von Drake as well.


Disney Afternoon all the way I agree!  Ludwig would be awesome, I know I've seen him in a pic on a trip report by @Ariel484


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

Can I please request some opinions on what to do for Proof of Time?

We ran our POT 10K for the 1/2 marathon yesterday and we had a VERY rough race.  Even though we usually average much faster we ended up slower than the same 10K last year.  When we used Last years POT, we got in corral N (Less than or equal to 3:05), so only O&P were behind us.  

Is it better to put in last years POT and get similar corral?  Or should we leave off POT and put in something closer to where we actually think we we be (Closer to the 2:45)?  Does one give us better odds of the higher corral?

Thanks!


----------



## kywyldcat03

Figment on course obviously!


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> What character would you most like to see at a runDisney race?



No one in particular but I do like when they have a rarer character or ones in different costumes. I'm still kicking myself for not stopping for Colonial Mickey during the 5K in January and for some reason I think Space Goofy may have been out during that race too. Seems like they might have more of those type of characters during the shorter races.


----------



## jeanigor

cavepig said:


> Personally, I love running over the mats for some reason.



I kind of leap and hold my breath as I cross them. I'm not nimble enough to jump at click my heels without falling flat on my face.



rteetz said:


> What character would you most like to see at a runDisney race?



Figment. Plain and simple.


----------



## hauntedcity

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> What character would you most like to see at a runDisney race?




I would freak my freak if I could see any of the Gummi Bears.


----------



## bcarey2k

Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Can I please request some opinions on what to do for Proof of Time?
> 
> We ran our POT 10K for the 1/2 marathon yesterday and we had a VERY rough race.  Even though we usually average much faster we ended up slower than the same 10K last year.  When we used Last years POT, we got in corral N (Less than or equal to 3:05), so only O&P were behind us.
> 
> Is it better to put in last years POT and get similar corral?  Or should we leave off POT and put in something closer to where we actually think we we be (Closer to the 2:45)?  Does one give us better odds of the higher corral?
> 
> Thanks!



Tough call.  I’d submit last years POT and enter 2:45 and hope for the best.

I think leaving off a POT simply increases your odds of being in the last corral.

Brian


----------



## StarGirl11

I wouldn't mind seeing Darkwing again. First Marathon I did with Disney had him but I would love to get another photo since I didn't see him.

And I know this is more of a princess weekend theme but the princes. I can't come out twice a year so the only photos I have with them from Princess is when I was 70 pounds heavier.

I have a couple of friends who would seriously lose it if Figment was out. Not that they themselves would be coming for the race weekend.


----------



## sunshine girl

Has anyone out there been placed by Disney in a non-last corral by entering only an anticipated finish time -- _without _submitting a proof of time?  Just curious.


----------



## PrincessV

sunshine girl said:


> Has anyone out there been placed by Disney in a non-last corral by entering only an anticipated finish time -- _without _submitting a proof of time?  Just curious.


Yes, for every half/full over the past two years. But I don't select an estimated finish time that _requires _PoT. It's only if you select a time that requires PoT and you fail to submit PoT that lands you in the last corral. Folks who select finish times that do not require PoT are corralled according to the time they selected.


----------



## Dis5150

1. Piglet
2. Cheshire Cat
3. Flower


----------



## BuckeyeBama

PrincessV said:


> Yes, for every half/full over the past two years. But I don't select an estimated finish time that _requires _PoT. It's only if you select a time that requires PoT and you fail to submit PoT that lands you in the last corral. Folks who select finish times that do not require PoT are corralled according to the time they selected.


If we select a time that does not require a PoT, are we better off not submitting a PoT if it does not clearly prove that we would complete the race in that time? 

We are running as a group for the half and some have a PoT that would translate to a 3:00 finish time using conversion calculators, but we know that we can run it faster with another 3 months of training so submitted 2:45. 

Should we leave the PoT field blank or submit the PoT to be sure that we are not in the last corral? Thoughts?


----------



## acefields23

General character question for you veterans - after seeing @Ariel484 and her detailed race reports, I am dressing as vacation Genie for either the marathon or half and hope to get a pic side-by-side with the big guy... It seems like he's out more during the marathon... What are the odds he's out this year? And is he usually out for the half as well?


----------



## DVCFan1994

1) Buzz Lightyear
2) Piglet
3) Maleficent


----------



## Anisum

BuckeyeBama said:


> Should we leave the PoT field blank or submit the PoT to be sure that we are not in the last corral? Thoughts?


There is no way to know for sure. I know that a while back runDisney used to put everyone who submitted a PoT in the front of the corral range and then put everyone who claimed they could run it in a certain time behind them but it sounds like with the lazy estimated time = X that if you submit a PoT to support something within that range you will be placed behind anyone who didn't submit a proof of time. For example it seems if you submit an estimated finish of 2:45 with a PoT closer to 3:00 you will be placed behind anyone who didn't submit a PoT. runDisney seems to change the way they do things each year though so it's possible that you would be in a better place if you submitted a PoT.

@Keels and I discussed this over at The Running Thread - 2017 which may have a better explanation. I also plan to email Track Shack this week for all the good their answer will do me but my advice would be go with your gut or with whatever worst case scenario is best.


----------



## Ariel484

acefields23 said:


> General character question for you veterans - after seeing @Ariel484 and her detailed race reports, I am dressing as vacation Genie for either the marathon or half and hope to get a pic side-by-side with the big guy... It seems like he's out more during the marathon... What are the odds he's out this year? And is he usually out for the half as well?


Seems like they have been using him a lot lately - he was out at Wine & Dine, Princess and during the marathon.  I don't know what the means for his chances in January, either they keep using him or they decide to mix it up...really helpful, right? 

The locations I remember seeing him were in World Showcase/Morocco (Wine & Dine 10K), World Showplace (Wine & Dine Half), ESPN club (Princess 10K) and near the gold course (marathon)...in case that helps you to look for him.  Good luck!!

-------------------

I'm gonna barge in and answer the most-wanted character question: Steamboat Willie.


----------



## cavepig

BuckeyeBama said:


> If we select a time that does not require a PoT, are we better off not submitting a PoT if it does not clearly prove that we would complete the race in that time?
> 
> We are running as a group for the half and some have a PoT that would translate to a 3:00 finish time using conversion calculators, but we know that we can run it faster with another 3 months of training so submitted 2:45.
> 
> Should we leave the PoT field blank or submit the PoT to be sure that we are not in the last corral? Thoughts?


From everything I've read if your estimate does not require proof of time then don't submit it, they don't look at it I guess but have no true idea. Versus a few years ago people said always submit no matter what. 



acefields23 said:


> General character question for you veterans - after seeing @Ariel484 and her detailed race reports, I am dressing as vacation Genie for either the marathon or half and hope to get a pic side-by-side with the big guy... It seems like he's out more during the marathon... What are the odds he's out this year? And is he usually out for the half as well?


In 2016 he was out at the half (in Epcot) and full (Boardwalk area) so there's good odds he shows up. He was at Wine & Dine 2016 too.


----------



## Keels

Anisum said:


> There is no way to know for sure. I know that a while back runDisney used to put everyone who submitted a PoT in the front of the corral range and then put everyone who claimed they could run it in a certain time behind them but it sounds like with the lazy estimated time = X that if you submit a PoT to support something within that range you will be placed behind anyone who didn't submit a proof of time. For example it seems if you submit an estimated finish of 2:45 with a PoT closer to 3:00 you will be placed behind anyone who didn't submit a PoT. runDisney seems to change the way they do things each year though so it's possible that you would be in a better place if you submitted a PoT.
> 
> @Keels and I discussed this over at The Running Thread - 2017 which may have a better explanation. I also plan to email Track Shack this week for all the good their answer will do me but my advice would be go with your gut or with whatever worst case scenario is best.



I crowd-sourced this info on the RunDisneyRun group on Facebook ... so best I can gather is those that put in 2:45 WITH a Proof of Time (within 2-3 minutes MAX) were slotted in the first =2:45 corral (Corral J). Anyone who put in 2:45 with NO Proof of Time was slotted in the second =2:45 corral (Corral K). After that, PoT above 2:45 were put in subsequent corrals, starting with = | > 2:45 in Corral L based on corresponding corral time.

cc: @Curiouser&curiouser!


----------



## PrincessV

BuckeyeBama said:


> If we select a time that does not require a PoT, are we better off not submitting a PoT if it does not clearly prove that we would complete the race in that time?
> 
> We are running as a group for the half and some have a PoT that would translate to a 3:00 finish time using conversion calculators, but we know that we can run it faster with another 3 months of training so submitted 2:45.
> 
> Should we leave the PoT field blank or submit the PoT to be sure that we are not in the last corral? Thoughts?


I've been told by a very credible source that Track Shack/rD does not look at PoT for any times entered in the ranges that don't require it. So entering it isn't going to help or hurt*. I stopped bothering with it because I run about a 2:45:00 half and haven't run anything I could use for PoT in a while - I've been placed in a corral that corresponds to what I selected as my finish time every time.

(*Here's my personal thought though... I feel like entering something when it's not required opens the door to possible mistakes in the sorting. What if whatever algorithm they use to sort out finish times that require PoT vs. those that don't somehow gets "tripped" when one enters PoT for a time that _doesn't_ require it and mistakenly throws that runner into the last corral? Just seems safer to me to skip it and stick to only what's required. )


----------



## Keels

Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Can I please request some opinions on what to do for Proof of Time?
> 
> We ran our POT 10K for the 1/2 marathon yesterday and we had a VERY rough race.  Even though we usually average much faster we ended up slower than the same 10K last year.  When we used Last years POT, we got in corral N (Less than or equal to 3:05), so only O&P were behind us.
> 
> Is it better to put in last years POT and get similar corral?  Or should we leave off POT and put in something closer to where we actually think we we be (Closer to the 2:45)?  Does one give us better odds of the higher corral?
> 
> Thanks!



If your PoT is closer to 3:00 than 2:45, PERSONALLY, I would select 2:45 that does not require proof of time and hope for the best.


----------



## PrincessV

Keels said:


> I crowd-sourced this info on the RunDisneyRun group on Facebook ... so best I can gather is those that put in 2:45 WITH a Proof of Time (within 2-3 minutes MAX) were slotted in the first =2:45 corral (Corral J). Anyone who put in 2:45 with NO Proof of Time was slotted in the second =2:45 corral (Corral K). After that, PoT above 2:45 were put in subsequent corrals, starting with = | > 2:45 in Corral L based on corresponding corral time.
> 
> cc: @Curiouser&curiouser!


Sorry to be the outlier - I've been in the first corral for my time range with no PoT, as have several others in my running group! But I've also been in the last of the corrals for my finish time... first or last made no difference in my race experience, though I know lots of folks feel differently.


----------



## Keels

PrincessV said:


> Sorry to be the outlier - I've been in the first corral for my time range with no PoT, as have several others in my running group! But I've also been in the last of the corrals for my finish time... first or last made no difference in my race experience, though I know lots of folks feel differently.



Like I said, it was mostly just crowd-sourcing to find a trend. The overwhelming response from people on FB this year was that they ended up in K without entering a PoT and selecting 2:45.


----------



## PrincessV

Keels said:


> Like I said, it was mostly just crowd-sourcing to find a trend. The overwhelming response from people on FB this year was that they ended up in K without entering a PoT and selecting 2:45.


Was that for Marathon Weekend (corral K, I mean)? I did wind up there with no PoT for Dopey, but a friend of mine was 5 or so bib numbers below me and was in J, also with no PoT. I had a HIGH number for the giant F corral** at SWDS, again with no PoT. I frankly think they just toss all the 2:45/5:30s into a randomizer and pull 1000-ish per corral, lol!

**I'll be interested to see what they do for W&D, and then in January - I wonder if the giant corral is the new thing, vs. multiple corrals with the same finish time? It was weird, but functional. And maybe cuts back on the people getting anxious about not being in the first 2:45 corral.


----------



## Keels

PrincessV said:


> Was that for Marathon Weekend (corral K, I mean)? I did wind up there with no PoT for Dopey, but a friend of mine was 5 or so bib numbers below me and was in J, also with no PoT. I had a HIGH number for the giant F corral** at SWDS, again with no PoT. I frankly think they just toss all the 2:45/5:30s into a randomizer and pull 1000-ish per corral, lol!
> 
> **I'll be interested to see what they do for W&D, and then in January - I wonder if the giant corral is the new thing, vs. multiple corrals with the same finish time? It was weird, but functional. And maybe cuts back on the people getting anxious about not being in the first 2:45 corral.



Yup! I just asked for WDW Marathon Weekend respondents, since it had the largest number of participants to pull from. There were a couple of people that were in J with no PoT and L with no PoT, but the majority was in K with no PoT.

Did they do waves at DS? That definitely helps the larger corrals for sure.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Thank you all - very helpful!


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

Keels said:


> Like I said, it was mostly just crowd-sourcing to find a trend. The overwhelming response from people on FB this year was that they ended up in K without entering a PoT and selecting 2:45.



Okay then.  Newer question then, sort of.  The wording says 'if you select 2 hours and 45 minutes or less, you must enter proof of time'.  So I took that to mean that 2:50 is the first one that doesn't require it.  Does that seem correct?


----------



## PrincessV

Keels said:


> Did they do waves at DS? That definitely helps the larger corrals for sure.


They did! I thought I was at the far back of F, but when my wave went (I want to say I was in the 5th wave to go from F), I looked back and there was at least one more F wave left to start. We had 7,000 in that one corral, which seemed BONKERS when corral info was released, but they did manage it well.


----------



## PrincessV

Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Okay then.  Newer question then, sort of.  The wording says 'if you select 2 hours and 45 minutes or less, you must enter proof of time'.  So I took that to mean that 2:50 is the first one that doesn't require it.  Does that seem correct?


That's my take on it, too.


----------



## Z-Knight

yay, i joined the sitting wounded....a-freaking-gain!!!!!

stupid Huntsville, Texas 3 levels of hell: heat, humidity and hills.....and freaking bad angled roads that just gave me painful plantar fasciitis. Bad enough thay i cant bear weight on my heel and had to get a steroid shot.

anyone tell me how long it took for you to be able to run on this injury? days? weeks? doc seems to think a couple of days but i'm not that confident because it hurts...maybe he thinks the steroids will kick in soon?


----------



## Keels

Princess changed the timing for corrals to =2:50, so I imagine that's what the shift in 2018 for Marathon Weekend will be as well. I wanna say the drop down changed for wording for races last year ... 

I can only see for Marathon timing for Dopey - the first option without (corral placement not guaranteed until blah blah blah) is 5:30. What is it for half marathon?


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

PrincessV said:


> Sorry to be the outlier - I've been in the first corral for my time range with no PoT, as have several others in my running group! But I've also been in the last of the corrals for my finish time... first or last made no difference in my race experience, though I know lots of folks feel differently.



I am not so concerned about the first/last corral for expected finish time as I am if I should include or leave out the POT that might bump me back a few corrals from my expected finish time- I know we improved from last year, we just weren't able to PROVE it from yesterday's 10K! 



PrincessV said:


> That's my take on it, too.



Thanks! I think I am going to go with 2:50 with no Proof of time (since that puts us back around 3:05).


----------



## Keels

Z-Knight said:


> yay, i joined the sitting wounded....a-freaking-gain!!!!!
> 
> stupid Huntsville, Texas 3 levels of hell: heat, humidity and hills.....and freaking bad angled roads that just gave me painful plantar fasciitis. Bad enough thay i cant bear weight on my heel and had to get a steroid shot.
> 
> anyone tell me how long it took for you to be able to run on this injury? days? weeks? doc seems to think a couple of days but i'm not that confident because it hurts...maybe he thinks the steroids will kick in soon?



Bah - PF is the WORST. My husband has it and it flares up in certain situations, so that really sucks.

The first thing that helped him was changing shoes - he went from Sauconys to Nike Frees and he's really seen a difference in it. Secondly, he spends time during the day "massaging" the affected area with either a baseball or tennis ball, or a frozen steel bottle he keeps in the freezer. He works at home, so it's easy just to work on his feet while he's working. You can find a bunch of YouTube videos to give you an idea of what to do!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Okay then.  Newer question then, sort of.  The wording says 'if you select 2 hours and 45 minutes or less, you must enter proof of time'.  So I took that to mean that 2:50 is the first one that doesn't require it.  Does that seem correct?


It does, but the drop down option for 2:45 does not say that the selection would not be valid until a proof of time is submitted. The one above that is the last that says this. Not sure which to believe, so I selected 2:50 for the group.


----------



## ZellyB

Z-Knight said:


> yay, i joined the sitting wounded....a-freaking-gain!!!!!
> 
> stupid Huntsville, Texas 3 levels of hell: heat, humidity and hills.....and freaking bad angled roads that just gave me painful plantar fasciitis. Bad enough thay i cant bear weight on my heel and had to get a steroid shot.
> 
> anyone tell me how long it took for you to be able to run on this injury? days? weeks? doc seems to think a couple of days but i'm not that confident because it hurts...maybe he thinks the steroids will kick in soon?



I had a bad case of PF earlier this year and it sucked.  That said, I think I just took a few days fully off running.  I massaged it and rolled it with a frozen bottle.  I also got one of those special socks and slept with that on for awhile (I called it my night torture sock).  I also did stretches first thing in the morning before I got out of bed.  I bought inserts for all my shoes as well.  I really think it was cheap flip flops and loafers at work that started the problem.  Since doing all those things, it has mostly resolved and doesn't cause me any problems currently.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Z-Knight said:


> yay, i joined the sitting wounded....a-freaking-gain!!!!!
> 
> stupid Huntsville, Texas 3 levels of hell: heat, humidity and hills.....and freaking bad angled roads that just gave me painful plantar fasciitis. Bad enough thay i cant bear weight on my heel and had to get a steroid shot.
> 
> anyone tell me how long it took for you to be able to run on this injury? days? weeks? doc seems to think a couple of days but i'm not that confident because it hurts...maybe he thinks the steroids will kick in soon?


I have had this twice, once per foot, about 5 years apart. My only advice is to avoid running on it if the pain forces you to chance your running form to avoid putting pressure on the impacted heel. This is what led to my broken foot in 2015. PF is bad, but running through it can be worse.

Recovery time seems to be all over the place. Took months for me, but mostly because I am an idiot and run through these things which makes it worse.


----------



## ZellyB

OK, I lied on the PF time off.  I went back and looked at my training schedule and looks like I took about 2 weeks off.


----------



## Keels

BuckeyeBama said:


> I have had this twice, once per foot, about 5 years apart. My only advice is to avoid running on it if the pain forces you to chance your running form to avoid putting pressure on the impacted heel. This is what led to my broken foot in 2015. PF is bad, but running through it can be worse.
> 
> Recovery time seems to be all over the place. Took months for me, but mostly because I am an idiot and run through these things which makes it worse.



It's all fun-and-games until you break your foot.


----------



## camaker

Z-Knight said:


> yay, i joined the sitting wounded....a-freaking-gain!!!!!
> 
> stupid Huntsville, Texas 3 levels of hell: heat, humidity and hills.....and freaking bad angled roads that just gave me painful plantar fasciitis. Bad enough thay i cant bear weight on my heel and had to get a steroid shot.
> 
> anyone tell me how long it took for you to be able to run on this injury? days? weeks? doc seems to think a couple of days but i'm not that confident because it hurts...maybe he thinks the steroids will kick in soon?



I feel your pain.  Literally!  My PF is flaring up right now, too.  Not sure what's causing my issue, but I think I'm moving to the elliptical for this week's runs and will reevaluate early next week.  So far I've been fortunate.  It's not bad enough to impact my walking and I'm hoping to keep it that way.  Good luck and I'm following along for self treatment advice!


----------



## FelisLachesis

Keels said:


> It's all fun-and-games until you break your foot.



PF is the worst, even walking is painful.

I ended up getting some odd knee issue from driving too much, and it pinched a nerve going to my foot... that was NOT fun.


----------



## cavepig

Z-Knight said:


> yay, i joined the sitting wounded....a-freaking-gain!!!!!
> 
> stupid Huntsville, Texas 3 levels of hell: heat, humidity and hills.....and freaking bad angled roads that just gave me painful plantar fasciitis. Bad enough thay i cant bear weight on my heel and had to get a steroid shot.
> 
> anyone tell me how long it took for you to be able to run on this injury? days? weeks? doc seems to think a couple of days but i'm not that confident because it hurts...maybe he thinks the steroids will kick in soon?


I developed it last Fall (2016) in my left foot.  Initially I did take a week off, didn't matter for me, cut back mileage didn't matter, I tried superfeet green inserts which didn't help, finally the best was using a massager (electric) multiple times a day on it & then like @ZellyB I would stretch/massage it before getting out of bed as that was the worst time since it was all stiff (or even when getting up from sitting).   I tried the frozen water bottle but didn't seem to get deep enough to help.  It was still a little bit sore at Darkside in April but not nearly as terrible & not constant at all, so mostly gone.   It hasn't flared up all summer (except once when I vacuumed the pool barefoot) but I'm scared that when I go back to winter boots it might or run in the cold, things that affected it last winter. Also, I never go barefoot.  So, yeah I feel for you too like many others here!  It's crazy how many people it affects.  Good luck healing.


----------



## cavepig

BuckeyeBama said:


> I have had this twice, once per foot, about 5 years apart. My only advice is to avoid running on it if the pain forces you to chance your running form to avoid putting pressure on the impacted heel. This is what led to my broken foot in 2015. PF is bad, but running through it can be worse.
> 
> Recovery time seems to be all over the place. Took months for me, but mostly because I am an idiot and run through these things which makes it worse.


Yes, Smart tip on the making sure not to change running form from it for sure!  Man, breaking your foot   Did you try to avoid putting your heal down then and stay on your toes more?  I would catch myself trying to walk like that sometimes and be like no that will just cause problems probably elsewhere & force myself to walk normal.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

cavepig said:


> Yes, Smart tip on the making sure not to change running form from it for sure!  Man, breaking your foot   Did you try to avoid putting your heal down then and stay on your toes more?  I would catch myself trying to walk like that sometimes and be like no that will just cause problems probably elsewhere & force myself to walk normal.


Yep - switched shoes and went to a forefoot landing without building up to it enough. That led to me landing unevenly, favoring the injured foot more, so the other foot was put under too much stress and I ended up with stress fractures which I also ignored - then the bone broke altogether. 

Yeah, I am hard headed.


----------



## Z-Knight

sorry for another question about the Plantar Fasciitis ... for those that had it, was it hard to walk when it first happened? I have to walk with one foot on my toes and it still hurts then. I don't understand how people have "run through it" because walking is painful and I can't imagine even trying to run or jog - I'm so depressed. I was just getting to 8 min/miles for 8 miles again and was getting faster and returning to form and now I screw things up even worse. I wish I was good at something.


----------



## Keels

Z-Knight said:


> sorry for another question about the Plantar Fasciitis ... for those that had it, was it hard to walk when it first happened? I have to walk with one foot on my toes and it still hurts then. I don't understand how people have "run through it" because walking is painful and I can't imagine even trying to run or jog - I'm so depressed. I was just getting to 8 min/miles for 8 miles again and was getting faster and returning to form and now I screw things up even worse. I wish I was good at something.



You're being WAY too hard on yourself! Injuries like this are your body's way of telling you to pace yourself. I know this is a setback you weren't counting on ... but if you take care of it now, it's a lot easier to deal with than a fracture, a break or something that involves surgery and serious downtime. 

@BuckeyeBama's injury sounds a lot like yours, and he ended up seriously hurting himself and had to sit out Dopey because of it.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Z-Knight said:


> sorry for another question about the Plantar Fasciitis ... for those that had it, was it hard to walk when it first happened? I have to walk with one foot on my toes and it still hurts then. I don't understand how people have "run through it" because walking is painful and I can't imagine even trying to run or jog - I'm so depressed. I was just getting to 8 min/miles for 8 miles again and was getting faster and returning to form and now I screw things up even worse. I wish I was good at something.



I'm no doctor here, but I have gone through Plantar Fasciitis. I would say don't walk on your toes. Put your heel on the floor as much as you possibly can. The plantar fascia needs to stretch out to relieve the pain. However, my case was apparently not as bad as yours because I never went to a doctor.

When I had it, I took a week or two off from running. I constantly stretched my foot and the whole chain of muscles and tendons from hip to toes by doing wall or countertop leans/pushups with my feet flat on the floor. I rolled it on a golf ball many times a day. The smaller ball seemed to get up into the sweet spot better than anything else. I also walked as much as possible. It was worse, as some have said, first thing in the morning or after I had been sitting for a while as it seemed to tighten up. I also tried one of those compression sleeves at night to keep my ankle at a "walking" angle so that it did not tighten up so much at night. Then when I started running again, I could do a warm-up walk, then run on it slowly, and after the first half mile or so of every run, it stretched out enough that it quit hurting and I could go on and on. I would try to stretch it out after the run also and not sit for any long periods at a time afterwards. It takes a long time to heal, and it still comes and goes lightly for me, but when I feel a tightening or an ache, I start my routine and don't let it get so bad.

Also, like others said, don't run if it makes you change your stride because you could hurt yourself badly. Healing vibes sent your way!


----------



## cavepig

BuckeyeBama said:


> Yep - switched shoes and went to a forefoot landing without building up to it enough. That led to me landing unevenly, favoring the injured foot more, so the other foot was put under too much stress and I ended up with stress fractures which I also ignored - then the bone broke altogether.
> 
> Yeah, I am hard headed.


That just sounds like all sorts of painfulness that I can't even imagine!



Z-Knight said:


> sorry for another question about the Plantar Fasciitis ... for those that had it, was it hard to walk when it first happened? I have to walk with one foot on my toes and it still hurts then. I don't understand how people have "run through it" because walking is painful and I can't imagine even trying to run or jog - I'm so depressed. I was just getting to 8 min/miles for 8 miles again and was getting faster and returning to form and now I screw things up even worse. I wish I was good at something.


  Yes it hurt to walk, like a nail going up my heal, especially getting up after sleeping, but I had to force myself to walk normal just like @Disney at Heart just advised, walk normal to stretch it.  I have no idea what caused mine (boots maybe) as it wasn't just a all of sudden it was there, it was gradually developing and I didn't pick up on it till it was pretty bad.  I do remember I ran with it for Wine & Dine last year but wasn't fully aware of what it was and the day after the half was the worst trying to walk, I couldn't put any weight on it when I first got up at all, that's when I was like oh something is really wrong here.  There's different stretches you can do along with massaging, it's such a common injury a quick google will give you stretching help.  Don't beat yourself up, Plantar happens to lots (non runners as well, like nurses on their feet all day) & it does heal & just be tuned to flareups after healing to stay on top of.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Z-Knight said:


> sorry for another question about the Plantar Fasciitis ... for those that had it, was it hard to walk when it first happened? I have to walk with one foot on my toes and it still hurts then. I don't understand how people have "run through it" because walking is painful and I can't imagine even trying to run or jog - I'm so depressed. I was just getting to 8 min/miles for 8 miles again and was getting faster and returning to form and now I screw things up even worse. I wish I was good at something.


When I got it the first time the symptoms started while on a vacation in WDW. The pain was horrible. I was taking 6 Advil at a time to be able to walk (note - called my doctor and this was his recommendation, and it worked). So, yes, it was very difficult to put my foot flat on the floor. That injury was the worst of the 2, and it took 18 months for it to clear up completely. The second time I had PF it never got as painful, but that actually turned out to be a bad thing for me because I could ignore it and ended up with a worse injury.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Z-Knight said:


> sorry for another question about the Plantar Fasciitis ... for those that had it, was it hard to walk when it first happened? I have to walk with one foot on my toes and it still hurts then. I don't understand how people have "run through it" because walking is painful and I can't imagine even trying to run or jog - I'm so depressed. I was just getting to 8 min/miles for 8 miles again and was getting faster and returning to form and now I screw things up even worse. I wish I was good at something.


I am sorry you are dealing with this.  PF is so frustrating.  I had it two years ago. I had been having ITBS issues, and was changing my gait to compensate which my ortho thought led to the start of my PF.  She suggested I try to move from heel striking to mid foot.  So, in my normal fashion, I overdid it with her advice.  She said start working toward mid foot strike.  I was determined I was just going to do it from now on.  I went home and ran 4 miles, making sure my mid foot was what struck each time.  I could barely walk by the end. I had made it so much worse slamming my midfoot down.  I tore the tendon.  I had to wear a walking boot for 3-4 weeks.  I also wore the torture sock @ZellyB spoke of at night.  Additionally as I said, my problems really started somewhere else, so I worked on a lot of rolling of my calf to loosen that up.  I was at PT weekly for both Graston massage and for them to help me address the imbalances that led to my troubles.   I had been using my calf muscles to stabilize myself when I was having ITB problems and they were way overworked.  It was important to not just address the PF but what led to it in the first place.  I still stretch my feet and calves out before I get out of bed.  I roll my calves, bottom of my foot and quads/hamstrings.  I do ankle range of motion exercises before every run.  I also wear shoes with different levels of drop.  I find if I only wear one type of shoe my feet and calves get weaker, changing it up keeps them guessing.  I have 4mm drops for 3-6 mile runs 10mm for anything over 6.  

I suggest taking it easy on yourself.  Try to force this issue could very well lead to a worse problem like @BuckeyeBama and others have said.  If you can't walk without pain, I suggest seeing a doctor to be sure of the severity of the problem.  You might need a boot for a time to take the pressure off and let you foot relax enough to loosen up.  In my case, there was no way it was going to get better until I stopped bearing weight on it.


----------



## ZellyB

Z-Knight said:


> sorry for another question about the Plantar Fasciitis ... for those that had it, was it hard to walk when it first happened? I have to walk with one foot on my toes and it still hurts then. I don't understand how people have "run through it" because walking is painful and I can't imagine even trying to run or jog - I'm so depressed. I was just getting to 8 min/miles for 8 miles again and was getting faster and returning to form and now I screw things up even worse. I wish I was good at something.



Please don't be so hard on yourself.  It's so frustrating when you get an injury especially when you've been cruising along, but you really do have time to get this healed up and be back in form in short order.  It was definitely hard to walk at first and very painful and it was incredibly tempting to walk on my toes.  I had to force myself to walk with a normal foot action.  As @Disney at Heart said, once I got past the initial severe pain, I found that I could run again as long as I started out easy and let the fascia stretch out.  I worked hard on being faithful about the stretches and wearing the inserts and it improved relatively quickly.  I'd say it did take a few months before I felt like it was fully resolved (although there are still times I can feel it a bit), but I could run and train normally.  Also, as @BuckeyeBama said, I hammered the Aleve.  My doc had me taking 1000 mg which seemed like soooo much, but she assured me that for limited periods it was safe and that to really address these types of issues, high doses of anti-inflammatories are necessary.  I do think that made a big difference as well.


----------



## Z-Knight

Thanks for your inputs - I really appreciate it. I'm just worried because of how painful it has been to even take a step and then reading of people having to deal with this injury for months or more!! The thought of not being able to run or even walk comfortably just because of one stupid run was just overwhelming. In my case this injury was not a result of multi-day/week/month of overuse it was following just one particular run on a hilly course. And mostly because the darn roads were sloped to the sides. 3 miles into that run I was getting severe tightness on my other foot (left foot) - like in the ankle because of how it was turned slighlty while my right foot (the injured one) was flat. After the run it was the left foot that hurt while the "injured" right foot was fine - but then came Monday morning and it was bad.

Coupled with that injury I also pinched a damn nerve in my shoulder so have to deal with that pain for the past 4 days. My aunt from Poland once told me she had this one disease called SKS or "Starosc Kurwa Starosc", which roughly translated into English is "Aging Fracking Aging".

All I want out of this running is to run at least one marathon where I am not hurt - I want to be able to give it my all and see if I can actually perform as I've been able to in training. Hopefully that will happen one day. Thanks again.


----------



## emilyindisney

Z-Knight said:


> sorry for another question about the Plantar Fasciitis ... for those that had it, was it hard to walk when it first happened? I have to walk with one foot on my toes and it still hurts then. I don't understand how people have "run through it" because walking is painful and I can't imagine even trying to run or jog - I'm so depressed. I was just getting to 8 min/miles for 8 miles again and was getting faster and returning to form and now I screw things up even worse. I wish I was good at something.



Dealt with PF last spring and it was rough. I was in a walking boot for four weeks but the doctor basically cleared me to run once I was pain free. I would say pain free for me was maybe 3 weeks? I'm on my feet/walking constantly at work though so 'resting' was difficult and probably would have sped things up. Don't get too down on yourself! With a little rest/recovery you'll be good to go again!


----------



## JeffW

Z-Knight said:


> Thanks for your inputs - I really appreciate it. I'm just worried because of how painful it has been to even take a step and then reading of people having to deal with this injury for months or more!! The thought of not being able to run or even walk comfortably just because of one stupid run was just overwhelming. In my case this injury was not a result of multi-day/week/month of overuse it was following just one particular run on a hilly course. And mostly because the darn roads were sloped to the sides. 3 miles into that run I was getting severe tightness on my other foot (left foot) - like in the ankle because of how it was turned slighlty while my right foot (the injured one) was flat. After the run it was the left foot that hurt while the "injured" right foot was fine - but then came Monday morning and it was bad.



My local spring marathon spends 16 miles on a road where the camber changes constantly, and I've dealt with this kind of pain afterward.  The keys for me, which others have mentioned are  1) A night (torture) sock  2) a golf ball under my desk that I continually massage into the painful area 4x per day (and it hurts)  3) ice after the golf ball for 15 minutes 4) 1 footed calf raises on a stair once the pain is manageable (make sure to get good extension below the level of the stair on the lowering part of the exercise  5) 2 weeks off of running (yes, this sucks, but trying to run through PF was a REALLY bad idea the one time I tried it)


----------



## Barca33Runner

acefields23 said:


> General character question for you veterans - after seeing @Ariel484 and her detailed race reports, I am dressing as vacation Genie for either the marathon or half and hope to get a pic side-by-side with the big guy... It seems like he's out more during the marathon... What are the odds he's out this year? And is he usually out for the half as well?



My sister and I got this picture with him during the 2016 Half (the last one since 2017 was cancelled):
 
He was just in front of the entrance to world Showcase at the turnaround after you enter Epcot at the tail end of the race. Obviously, no guarantees he’ll be there again. But there were 3 or 4 characters in that area as I remember it, so there were some good photo ops. Another in that same area just for fun:


----------



## acefields23

Thanks for the Vacation Genie replies everyone - good to know he'll be out... Now I just need to figure out when I'm going to take my shot, half or full?! (Although I fully expect Murphy's Law to come into play... Or maybe I should factor that in... A little game theory perhaps...)


----------



## cavepig

acefields23 said:


> Thanks for the Vacation Genie replies everyone - good to know he'll be out... Now I just need to figure out when I'm going to take my shot, half or full?! (Although I fully expect Murphy's Law to come into play... Or maybe I should factor that in... A little game theory perhaps...)


I would get him at the the half if he is out in case he isn't at the full, would suck to skip him at the half only to have him not out at the full.


----------



## bcarey2k

cavepig said:


> I would get him at the the half if he is out in case he isn't at the full, would suck to skip him at the half only to have him not out at the full.



Too true


----------



## Davidg83

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> What character would you most like to see at a runDisney race?
> 
> My answer: I always love seeing the regular like fab 5 characters but in special outfits that they don’t normally wear in the parks. So any unique rare outfit would be cool to me.


Vote #500 for Figment.  That could be the only character stop on the course and I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## sunshine girl

For the Sunday question: I also vote for Figment ... WITH Dreamfinder. I never, ever stop mid-race for character photos but this duo would definitely merit a stop!!


----------



## UNCBear24

We rescheduled our September Disney trip (thanks Irma!) for November.  We land Saturday the 4th at 12:30pm.  I was thinking of running the Wine & Dine half marathon the next day, since I'd be there.  My question is, will I have time to get to the Expo by 3:30 to pick up my bib?  We are staying off-site, so we will have a rental car.


----------



## jeanigor

UNCBear24 said:


> We rescheduled our September Disney trip (thanks Irma!) for November.  We land Saturday the 4th at 12:30pm.  I was thinking of running the Wine & Dine half marathon the next day, since I'd be there.  My question is, will I have time to get to the Expo by 3:30 to pick up my bib?  We are staying off-site, so we will have a rental car.



All depends on the size of your travel party and how quickly y'all can gather up your stuff and leave MCO. I usually make it from the rental car deck at MCO to WWoS in about an hour. I know it would be hard for me to say no.


----------



## UNCBear24

jeanigor said:


> All depends on the size of your travel party and how quickly y'all can gather up your stuff and leave MCO. I usually make it from the rental car deck at MCO to WWoS in about an hour. I know it would be hard for me to say no.


I pulled the trigger.  I'm in!


----------



## sunshine girl

Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Okay then.  Newer question then, sort of.  The wording says 'if you select 2 hours and 45 minutes or less, you must enter proof of time'.  So I took that to mean that 2:50 is the first one that doesn't require it.  Does that seem correct?





BuckeyeBama said:


> It does, but the drop down option for 2:45 does not say that the selection would not be valid until a proof of time is submitted. The one above that is the last that says this. Not sure which to believe, so I selected 2:50 for the group.



It's confusing. The language is inconsistent.

On runDisney's website:
_"_If you believe you will finish the Half Marathon in* less than 2:45* hours or the Marathon in *less than 5:30 hours*, proof of time is required for start corral placement"  -- they say "LESS THAN" 5:30.  Which would _exclude _5:30 from the proof of time requirement.​
But then on Active their wording is different - they say:
"If you selected an anticipated marathon finish time *5 hours and 30 minutes or less*, you must enter your proof of time information below."  Which would _include _5:30 in the proof of time requirement.
​BUT THEN! The Active "corral placement not guaranteed until proof of time is verified" disclaimer on their drop-down ONLY appears for 5:20 and faster.  *No disclaimer for 5:30*.  Which again seems to _exclude _5:30 from the proof of time requirement.

I am totally belaboring this minor difference because it drives me nuts that they are not consistent, since people do tend to care about getting this right.  They have made it confusing.     

Anyway - thank you all for the info on this!


----------



## Bullseye

FelisLachesis said:


> I would imagine that there's a few people who have double or triple booked, waiting for the discounts. Historically, room discounts for early January come up late September or early October, so if there pattern holds, that should be in the next week or two.
> 
> *At that point, the double bookers should dump the resorts they no longer want, which may open a little availability*.



Geez, I hope you're right! I'm just trying to get a room because my DD's  DCP ends on January 4 and I'm going down to assist her. There isn't a single Studio or 1 BR DVC available. I have a ton of points and I'm having to book offsite for cash


----------



## bcarey2k

Bullseye said:


> Geez, I hope you're right! I'm just trying to get a room because my DD's  DCP ends on January 4 and I'm going down to assist her. There isn't a single Studio or 1 BR DVC available. I have a ton of points and I'm having to book offsite for cash



I’m betting on rooms opening up.

Rationale - W&D weekend is the same issue .... rooms are slowly popping up for the weekend.

Brian


----------



## PrincessV

sunshine girl said:


> It's confusing. The language is inconsistent.
> 
> On runDisney's website:
> _"_If you believe you will finish the Half Marathon in* less than 2:45* hours or the Marathon in *less than 5:30 hours*, proof of time is required for start corral placement"  -- they say "LESS THAN" 5:30.  Which would _exclude _5:30 from the proof of time requirement.​
> But then on Active their wording is different - they say:
> "If you selected an anticipated marathon finish time *5 hours and 30 minutes or less*, you must enter your proof of time information below."  Which would _include _5:30 in the proof of time requirement.
> ​BUT THEN! The Active "corral placement not guaranteed until proof of time is verified" disclaimer on their drop-down ONLY appears for 5:20 and faster.  *No disclaimer for 5:30*.  Which again seems to _exclude _5:30 from the proof of time requirement.
> 
> I am totally belaboring this minor difference because it drives me nuts that they are not consistent, since people do tend to care about getting this right.  They have made it confusing.
> 
> Anyway - thank you all for the info on this!



Yes, yes, YES!!! I re-read that at least 100 times and I still don't know with any certainty if I can enter 5:30 with no PoT! So I went with 5:40 to feel more safe. Honestly, I'm more likely to run a 5:40ish anyway, and it's really not been any big deal which corral I've started in over the years. But it still irks me that they didn't proof this all better, lol!


----------



## Anisum

sunshine girl said:


> It's confusing. The language is inconsistent.


Pretty much sums up how I feel. I decided to go 5:30 with a PoT between 5:30 and 5:40 and figure the worst case scenario is I end up a corral or two behind where I would be if I didn't submit PoT. I still end up in the correct range and a few corrals above the final corral. The further up I am the less nervous I am so it should be good enough for me.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Bullseye said:


> Geez, I hope you're right! I'm just trying to get a room because my DD's  DCP ends on January 4 and I'm going down to assist her. There isn't a single Studio or 1 BR DVC available. I have a ton of points and I'm having to book offsite for cash





bcarey2k said:


> I’m betting on rooms opening up.
> 
> Rationale - W&D weekend is the same issue .... rooms are slowly popping up for the weekend.
> 
> Brian



I hope they do open up some discounts, and hopefully some rooms appear.

The one issue circling my brain, though, with Irma delaying a lot of people's plans, how many of them ended up booking right through Marathon weekend?


----------



## bcarey2k

FelisLachesis said:


> I hope they do open up some discounts, and hopefully some rooms appear.
> 
> The one issue circling my brain, though, with Irma delaying a lot of people's plans, how many of them ended up booking right through Marathon weekend?



Just poach the website ... persistency always wins!


----------



## roxymama

Lurking back in to let y'all know the 5k course for W&D weekend was found and we are running through Pandora and around the floating mountains.  I don't know if that will occur for the marathon, but at least we know its an option. 

I will now lurk back away


----------



## BuckeyeBama

roxymama said:


> Lurking back in to let y'all know the 5k course for W&D weekend was found and we are running through Pandora and around the floating mountains.  I don't know if that will occur for the marathon, but at least we know its an option.
> 
> I will now lurk back away


Really? I thought that the W&D course was an Epcot course.


----------



## PrincessV

roxymama said:


> Lurking back in to let y'all know the 5k course for W&D weekend was found and we are running through Pandora and around the floating mountains.  I don't know if that will occur for the marathon, but at least we know its an option.
> 
> I will now lurk back away


Ditto for the W&D half - it includes Pandora, too! I suspect they'll see how it goes and then decide whether or not to include it in the marathon. I also suspect it'll be an epic bottleneck, but I hope to be proven wrong...

ETA: here's the W&D half course: https://www.usatf.org/events/courses/maps/showMap.asp?courseID=FL17050TY&avad=55963_ffa0d41d


----------



## Anisum

BuckeyeBama said:


> Really? I thought that the W&D course was an Epcot course.


The 5k traditionally takes place in Animal Kingdom. It used to be the Jingle Jungle 5k. Last year I think it became the Holiday 5k.

I will admit to being surprised they're doing it for the half but I'm not as familiar with that course.


----------



## roxymama

PrincessV said:


> Ditto for the W&D half - it includes Pandora, too! I suspect they'll see how it goes and then decide whether or not to include it in the marathon. I also suspect it'll be an epic bottleneck, but I hope to be proven wrong...



Yeah, I'm planning on running swiftly through the AK parking lot if I'm in a front corral and then taking my sweet time soaking in the Pandora-ness.  So I'll report back on congestion.  Have a feeling it'll be more crowded for the 5k than the half, because the herd will be a bit more thinned by the time half peeps get there (maybe?)


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Anisum said:


> The 5k traditionally takes place in Animal Kingdom. It used to be the Jingle Jungle 5k. Last year I think it became the Holiday 5k.
> 
> I will admit to being surprised they're doing it for the half but I'm not as familiar with that course.


Thanks - have not participated in the W&D yet and this is a surprise to me.


----------



## PrincessV

roxymama said:


> Have a feeling it'll be more crowded for the 5k than the half, because the herd will be a bit more thinned by the time half peeps get there (maybe?)


IDK - I'm afraid it may be like the crazy castle bottlenecks for later corrals at MK! No doubt a ton of runners will want pics at the floating mountains - I really hope they're planning for that and have it set up to easily separate the pic-takers from the run-though-ers.


----------



## cavepig

Yeah with seeing Pandora on the wine & dine half & 5k course it will be interesting to see if it's added to the marathon.  Although for the marathon there will be regular guests too to deal with, the Fall Feast 5k won't have guests and I think all runners should be out as well in the half by park opening.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> Yeah with seeing Pandora on the wine & dine half & 5k course it will be interesting to see if it's added to the marathon.  Although for the marathon there will be regular guests too to deal with, the Fall Feast 5k won't have guests and I think all runners should be out as well in the half by park opening.


Yep, the park being open during the marathon makes me believe we won’t see it on the marathon course.


----------



## drummerwife

Just switched from All Star Sports to Yacht Club with the military discount! It'll be our first time staying in the boardwalk area and we're so excited!


----------



## Sailormoon2

I so WISH, WISH, WISH that the 5K for Marathon weekend was an Animal Kingdom 5K too. It's so boring that it's another loop around Epcot, when we will do it in ALL the other races that weekend too! PLUS AK is so beautiful in the dark...I mean so is World Showcase but AK just feels that much more "foreign'!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Sailormoon2 said:


> I so WISH, WISH, WISH that the 5K for Marathon weekend was an Animal Kingdom 5K too. It's so boring that it's another loop around Epcot, when we will do it in ALL the other races that weekend too! PLUS AK is so beautiful in the dark...I mean so is World Showcase but AK just feels that much more "foreign'!


I agree - I may never run another 5k or 10k during that weekend because of the routes.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I guess I'm in the minority on this one, but I love the 5K and 10K route for Marathon Weekend. I wouldn't be against them mixing it up, but I don't think they are bad courses by any stretch and you don't get to run in the dark with the torches lit in the later races (at least I don't, maybe the Elite runners do). It certainly feels like a much different experience than Epcot during the Half (I barely consider what the Half does as running in Epcot) or the full (later in the day, while the park is open, in most cases). I understand how it could become a little boring for return runners, but for first-timers they are both amazing courses IMO. When I talk to people who aren't looking to run a Full Marathon I lean heavily toward recommending the 5K and 10K over the Half because the courses are so much nicer. I mean MK is cool and all, but 13.1 is a long distance to cover where that is the only highlight.

ETA: I can definitely see how running both the 5K and 10K in one weekend can feel redundant since they are so similar. It doesn't bother me because I love Epcot, but if they were to move one of the two races to focus on another park (preferably the 5K) I wouldn't complain.


----------



## croach

I don't know if this has been talked about already but does anyone know if the Magic Kingdom parking lot start will in play for Marathon Weekend? Guessing no since the marathon course would have to make major changes but it seems like an easier start situation at Magic Kingdom.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Barca33Runner said:


> I guess I'm in the minority on this one, but I love the 5K and 10K route for Marathon Weekend. I wouldn't be against them mixing it up, but I don't think they are bad courses by any stretch and you don't get to run in the dark with the torches lit in the later races (at least I don't, maybe the Elite runners do). It certainly feels like a much different experience than Epcot during the Half (I barely consider what the Half does as running in Epcot) or the full (later in the day, while the park is open, in most cases). I understand how it could become a little boring for return runners, but for first-timers they are both amazing courses IMO. When I talk to people who aren't looking to run a Full Marathon I lean heavily toward recommending the 5K and 10K over the Half because the courses are so much nicer. I mean MK is cool and all, but 13.1 is a long distance to cover where that is the only highlight.
> 
> ETA: I can definitely see how running both the 5K and 10K in one weekend can feel redundant since they are so similar. It doesn't bother me because I love Epcot, but if they were to move one of the two races to focus on another park (preferably the 5K) I wouldn't complain.


The thing for me - 5k and 10k are warm-up distances for me. For me to pay that much $$ to run that distance, the course has to be worth it. Running the same basic course 4 times in 4 days = boring.


----------



## FFigawi

croach said:


> I don't know if this has been talked about already but does anyone know if the Magic Kingdom parking lot start will in play for Marathon Weekend? Guessing no since the marathon course would have to make major changes but it seems like an easier start situation at Magic Kingdom.



I suppose this is possible, but I see it as extremely unlikely. Designing a new marathon course which takes runners through all four parks, avoids major course congestion (going right from the parking lot to MK and the castle would be a disaster), supports accessible water stops, and allows open roads for volunteers, emergency vehicles, and guests would be a significant challenge.


----------



## croach

Yeah 


FFigawi said:


> I suppose this is possible, but I see it as extremely unlikely. Designing a new marathon course which takes runners through all four parks, avoids major course congestion (going right from the parking lot to MK and the castle would be a disaster), supports accessible water stops, and allows open roads for volunteers, emergency vehicles, and guests would be a significant challenge.



Yeah I agree. Guess they could run people out towards Epcot like they do for the 10k now and them bring them back to Magic Kingdom but just seems like a lot of work. Oh well, we'd all miss the long, dark to the corrals at Epcot.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@Barca33Runner I totally agree with your thoughts on the Marathon weekend set up. I love running through WS in the dark with the torches too, and you're right, come the end of the 1/2 and the Full you're really not consciously taking in EPcot anymore. 

However, the last lines of your post are my origianl point. In back to back runs of the 5K and 10K a little more variety would be appreciated, and honestly since the 10K hits WS beautifully, using the W&D weekend 5K route makes sense...and if I didn't say it enough before, AK is soooo pretty, I just need more AK in my life. Of course then all the people who just ran that route would be bored  There's just no pleasing everybody.


----------



## Keels

There are plusses to starting the race at the TTC - it would get people out of the MK quicker. But setting up corrals in the parking lot two days in a row may be more of a $$ hassle than our favorite cheapskate running organization is willing to spend.

Putting all the runners on World Drive for the half and full requires less barricades, etc., and a simpler take down and set-up because the highway lanes basically serve as your defacto corrals - RD just has to set up the mesh barricades in advance (this is usually done before Christmas the past three years I've been at Disney), and then morning of, just have volunteers working corrals move in the gates for each corral and AV/lighting company launches the balloons.

For starting in the TTC, they require more barricades for corrals (in addition to the starting line), and it would keep that parking lot out of commission for a much longer time. Start/Finish set-up for Marathon Weekend (including all the charity tents, race retreat, etc.) starts in the Epcot Parking lot before Christmas - with the major setup starting on New Year's Day. Plus, with a start-finish in two different spots, that means twice the tents for those entities (pre-race and post-race Race Retreat, Charity Tents, Cigna tent, etc.).

So, anyway, while possible and has a major plus in emptying MK earlier, I just don't think we'll see it unfortunately.


----------



## cavepig

croach said:


> Yeah I agree. Guess they could run people out towards Epcot like they do for the 10k now and them bring them back to Magic Kingdom but just seems like a lot of work. Oh well, we'd all miss the long, dark to the corrals at Epcot.


I love the long walk to the half/full corrals at EPCOT, I may be the only one...it just helps build the excitement I guess.


----------



## FFigawi

Sailormoon2 said:


> @Barca33Runner I totally agree with your thoughts on the Marathon weekend set up. I love running through WS in the dark with the torches too, and you're right, come the end of the 1/2 and the Full you're really not consciously taking in EPcot anymore.



Most of us are consciously taking in Epcot. How else do you think we stop for beer?


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Most of us are consciously taking in Epcot. How else do you think we stop for beer?



If we go through Pandora, online ordering will make it A LOT easier for me to get that delicious Powerade Sangria they sell ... next-level hydration!


----------



## FelisLachesis

Does anyone have pictures of the preorder performance jackets from previous years?


----------



## mrsg00fy

Barca33Runner said:


> I guess I'm in the minority on this one, but I love the 5K and 10K route for Marathon Weekend. I wouldn't be against them mixing it up, but I don't think they are bad courses by any stretch and you don't get to run in the dark with the torches lit in the later races (at least I don't, maybe the Elite runners do). It certainly feels like a much different experience than Epcot during the Half (I barely consider what the Half does as running in Epcot) or the full (later in the day, while the park is open, in most cases). I understand how it could become a little boring for return runners, but for first-timers they are both amazing courses IMO. When I talk to people who aren't looking to run a Full Marathon I lean heavily toward recommending the 5K and 10K over the Half because the courses are so much nicer. I mean MK is cool and all, but 13.1 is a long distance to cover where that is the only highlight.
> 
> ETA: I can definitely see how running both the 5K and 10K in one weekend can feel redundant since they are so similar. It doesn't bother me because I love Epcot, but if they were to move one of the two races to focus on another park (preferably the 5K) I wouldn't complain.



Running through Epcot for that 10k is a highlight for me. I loved that the torches were lit. It is magical to me. First I sorta tear up and then I just get the biggest and silliest smile. This year I will do the 10k with my son so it will be even more special to me.


----------



## Keels

FelisLachesis said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the preorder performance jackets from previous years?



Here's this year's - I LOVE it, but it's gone missing.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Keels said:


> Here's this year's - I LOVE it, but it's gone missing.
> View attachment 273552 View attachment 273553



Hope you find it soon!

Have previous year's designs looked simpler?


----------



## Keels

FelisLachesis said:


> Hope you find it soon!
> 
> Have previous year's designs looked simpler?



I want to say 2016 looked like the old-school Epcot logo.

2015 was TERRIBLE glittery pink running shoes. @Ariel484 has a picture in her Dopey TR from that year - it's in the Half Marathon recap.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Keels said:


> I want to say 2016 looked like the old-school Epcot logo.
> 
> 2015 was TERRIBLE glittery pink running shoes. @Ariel484 has a picture in her Dopey TR from that year - it's in the Half Marathon recap.



Cool, thanks, so they do mix it up.

My girl was thinking about the jacket, and if it looks like this year's design she'd be gung ho about it.  If it looks like the 2015 one, she'd rather not.

This is what I found for the 2015 jacket after you told me what to look for:

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-c78c7AC2E...cvr3w9A/s1600/Disney+marathon+jacket+2015.jpg

The 90s called, they want their neon back


----------



## sumlee

Keels said:


> I want to say 2016 looked like the old-school Epcot logo.
> 
> 2015 was TERRIBLE glittery pink running shoes. @Ariel484 has a picture in her Dopey TR from that year - it's in the Half Marathon recap.



Agreed. The 2015 jacket is what made me vow to never buy a pre-order jacket again!


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> If we go through Pandora, online ordering will make it A LOT easier for me to get that delicious Powerade Sangria they sell ... next-level hydration!



Powerade Sangria??? Tell me more!


----------



## Keels

FelisLachesis said:


> Cool, thanks, so they do mix it up.
> 
> My girl was thinking about the jacket, and if it looks like this year's design she'd be gung ho about it.  If it looks like the 2015 one, she'd rather not.
> 
> This is what I found for the 2015 jacket after you told me what to look for:
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-c78c7AC2EiU/VMBGV-vxxpI/AAAAAAAAI8s/tFJccvr3w9A/s1600/Disney+marathon+jacket+2015.jpg
> 
> The 90s called, they want their neon back



This year's pre-order jacket was an impulse buy for me ... and I was SO glad I did! Dopey was solo on the front of the jacket, so it made it feel like a Dopey jacket to me, and it meant I didn't have to buy another jacket! 



lhermiston said:


> Powerade Sangria??? Tell me more!



It's at Satul'i Canteen ... they say it's got a touch of blue curacao, but it tastes (and drinks) like blue Powerade mixed with white wine, and it has whole grapes in it (weird).


----------



## Keels

sumlee said:


> Agreed. The 2015 jacket is what made me vow to never buy a pre-order jacket again!



I really lucked out this year ... so, I'm just dumb enough I decided to test my luck with the W&D pre-order and another Marathon Weekend pre-order. Either way, I like the style of these Champion jackets because I wear them over my swimsuit or tri suit when I go to/from the pool for a workout or before group swim. Helps to have a couple handy, and they always get lots of comments and questions about the race weekends!


----------



## Z-Knight

Keels said:


> I really lucked out this year ... so, I'm just dumb enough I decided to test my luck with the W&D pre-order and another Marathon Weekend pre-order. Either way, I like the style of these Champion jackets because I wear them over my swimsuit or tri suit when I go to/from the pool for a workout or before group swim. Helps to have a couple handy, and they always get lots of comments and questions about the race weekends!


and there are no returns on the pre-order jackets, right?


----------



## Keels

Z-Knight said:


> and there are no returns on the pre-order jackets, right?



They weren't allowing them at W&D last year in any capacity, but at Marathon Weekend they were allowing size swaps but not returns.

That said, I've seen people able to sell them on RunDisney FB groups pretty quickly and for cost+Active fees.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I will add my two cents to the discussion on the Champion jackets:
I LOVE my one from W&D, for those of you that live in colder climates (I live in Ontario, Canada) they are great winter running gear! I layer underneath and agree with @Keels the fit is fantastic. However they are snug: I own a Medium (whereas I am a small in the disney race shirts) and with layers underneath it is "fitted" moveable to run.


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday and happy 35th birthday to Epcot! 

Today's question is: What is your favorite part about Epcot?

My answer: It is such a unique park, it celebrates many aspects of life, culture, and Walt. I love spaceship earth and that I can travel the world in 1 day. I wish I could have seen this magnificent park on opening day in 1982.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Booze and Food


(And it embraces the nerdy things of life)


----------



## camaker

SQOTD:  Wandering the World Showcase and enjoying the feel, food and drink of the different cultures from around the world. 

Bonus Geek Answer:  Discovering the Kingdom Hearts game available to play in Innoventions. I'd never heard of it at the time, but after trying it there it quickly became one of my favorite games of all time. 

Honorable Meintion to the Hydrolators to Sea Base Alpha and Ellen Degeneres who complimented my 5yo on her hair on the way into Energy Adventure (or so the 5yo thought). 

I just love Epcot in general!!


----------



## FelisLachesis

What I love about Epcot is also what irks me about Epcot.

I love Epcot being two parks in one.

I'm irked because there's such a huge disconnect between the two sides.

It's supposed to be a mix between a World's Fair and a, for lack of a better term, a showcase of the world.  But I still fail to grasp how Test Track and Sommerfest relate beyond that.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I really love World Showcase, especially at night, all lit up


----------



## Disney at Heart

Off Kilter! Oh, wait, I can't choose Off Kilter anymore, so the chocolate sphere dessert at Monsieur Paul's and Soarin' and all the details and atmosphere in all the different countries.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATQOTD - Maybe not a popular answer, but almost all of my old favorites in Epcot are gone. I still love Soarin' and Spaceship Earth so I guess that I'll have to go with those, but Disney needs to invest in Epcot again.


----------



## rteetz

BuckeyeBama said:


> Disney needs to invest in Epcot again.


It is.


----------



## Sonyamalexander

I love the World Showcase.  Not only is it fun to try new food but that area has some great spots to just sit and relax.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

In some bizarre non-running related news:

Irma came through North Georgia a couple of weeks ago.
We were without power for 4 days. Minor damage: a few limbs down and a split branch in a giant oak behind our screen porch.
This afternoon DW and 2 DCs (darling cats) and I were on the screen porch (between DopeyBadger sightings)
DW: I haven't seen that broken branch yet. I'm going to go out and look at it.
Me: Don't go out UNDER it. Look from the driveway, over the house.
DW goes and looks.
We come in from the porch and...
30 seconds later, KA-BOOM! The branch fell and took another one with it!
If you are thinking 'it's a branch, how big of a deal can it be?', there are 2 branches, maybe 30+ feet long and a foot in diameter. It's probably 2-3000 lbs of tree!
The good news is other than a bird feeder and some garden ironwork, there's no damage to the house, porch, retaining walls or sidewalk.
Someone (not me) must be living right!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday and happy 35th birthday to Epcot!
> 
> Today's question is: What is your favorite part about Epcot?
> 
> My answer: It is such a unique park, it celebrates many aspects of life, culture, and Walt. I love spaceship earth and that I can travel the world in 1 day. I wish I could have seen this magnificent park on opening day in 1982.



The changing exhibits in the Japan pavilion. Well, and all the bars which support DATW.


----------



## SheHulk

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> In some bizarre non-running related news:
> 
> Irma came through North Georgia a couple of weeks ago.
> We were without power for 4 days. Minor damage: a few limbs down and a split branch in a giant oak behind our screen porch.
> This afternoon DW and 2 DCs (darling cats) and I were on the screen porch (between DopeyBadger sightings)
> DW: I haven't seen that broken branch yet. I'm going to go out and look at it.
> Me: Don't go out UNDER it. Look from the driveway, over the house.
> DW goes and looks.
> We come in from the porch and...
> 30 seconds later, KA-BOOM! The branch fell and took another one with it!
> If you are thinking 'it's a branch, how big of a deal can it be?', there are 2 branches, maybe 30+ feet long and a foot in diameter. It's probably 2-3000 lbs of tree!
> The good news is other than a bird feeder and some garden ironwork, there's no damage to the house, porch, retaining walls or sidewalk.
> Someone (not me) must be living right!
> 
> View attachment 273916


WHOA! That was some luck! Very weird timing.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sunday Question:

On the big picture side of things I love that Epcot is such a laid-back alternative to the other parks. I never find myself rushing to do anything while I'm there and I've had wonderful experiences on days where we haven't done a single ride (Well, we probably rode something; but no FP planned). The food is all tremendous and it offers so many amazing alternatives for everyone.

On a more focused level I'd say Figment, les Halles, Restaurant Marrakesh, and being there during the Festivals (I was fortunate enough to be there for Flower & Garden and Food & Wine this year and both were really cool even though I only got a small glimpse).


----------



## lhermiston

Epcot has really become my second favorite park in recent years (nothing tops MK). 

I love:
1. IllumiNations
2. Wandering around the World Showcase.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday and happy 35th birthday to Epcot!
> 
> Today's question is: What is your favorite part about Epcot?



That it's a 5 minute walk from the BCVs!  I'm also a sucker for the area music that's played in each countries pavilion!


----------



## Simba's Girl

SQOTD: Epcot is actually right up there in favorite parks for me...tied with AK for second place actually. 

I love the it embraces both learning as well as international friendship. I love that it has alcohol (YEAH!!!) My favorite ride in EP is TT followed by the classic SSE-the ride that makes EP EP!


----------



## pixarmom

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> In some bizarre non-running related news:
> 
> Irma came through North Georgia a couple of weeks ago.
> We were without power for 4 days. Minor damage: a few limbs down and a split branch in a giant oak behind our screen porch.
> This afternoon DW and 2 DCs (darling cats) and I were on the screen porch (between DopeyBadger sightings)
> DW: I haven't seen that broken branch yet. I'm going to go out and look at it.
> Me: Don't go out UNDER it. Look from the driveway, over the house.
> DW goes and looks.
> We come in from the porch and...
> 30 seconds later, KA-BOOM! The branch fell and took another one with it!
> If you are thinking 'it's a branch, how big of a deal can it be?', there are 2 branches, maybe 30+ feet long and a foot in diameter. It's probably 2-3000 lbs of tree!
> The good news is other than a bird feeder and some garden ironwork, there's no damage to the house, porch, retaining walls or sidewalk.
> Someone (not me) must be living right!
> 
> View attachment 273916



Wow - glad you are both OK with no damage to the house!


----------



## Baloo in MI

SQOTD:
Epcot is my second favorite park, there are so many things about it that I love.  But if I had to narrow it to one item I guess it would be the opportunity it provides to explore other cultures, learn a few things and eat lots of good food!  I completely nerd out on the shows, mini-museums, shops, etc.  I also really enjoy talking to the cast members in the different countries to get their perspectives on the USA, Disney and how authentic (or not) their world is, etc.


----------



## Baloo in MI

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> In some bizarre non-running related news:
> 
> Irma came through North Georgia a couple of weeks ago.
> We were without power for 4 days. Minor damage: a few limbs down and a split branch in a giant oak behind our screen porch.
> This afternoon DW and 2 DCs (darling cats) and I were on the screen porch (between DopeyBadger sightings)
> DW: I haven't seen that broken branch yet. I'm going to go out and look at it.
> Me: Don't go out UNDER it. Look from the driveway, over the house.
> DW goes and looks.
> We come in from the porch and...
> 30 seconds later, KA-BOOM! The branch fell and took another one with it!
> If you are thinking 'it's a branch, how big of a deal can it be?', there are 2 branches, maybe 30+ feet long and a foot in diameter. It's probably 2-3000 lbs of tree!
> The good news is other than a bird feeder and some garden ironwork, there's no damage to the house, porch, retaining walls or sidewalk.
> Someone (not me) must be living right!
> 
> View attachment 273916


Glad everyone is safe!  When I worked in the park service we use to call the redwoods branches that fell widow makers.  They are super dangerous!  The house we loved in had a "branch" fall through the ceiling in the master bedroom before we moved in.  It totalled the whole room and adjoining bathroom.  I used to say what are the chances of that happening twice in this same place?  It made our bedroom the safest space in the park!


----------



## drummerwife

SQOTD: Katsura Drummers in the Japan pavilion. Actually anything in the Japan pavilion.


----------



## baxter24

Sunday question: I love being able to wander around World Showcase (especially at night) and finish the evening off will Illuminations!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Today's question is: What is your favorite part about Epcot?



This is going to sound like a cop-out ... but my favorite part about Epcot is just the fact that it exists!

It's no secret that it's my favorite park - growing up in Orlando will do that to you! From Middle School until my Junior year in high school, EVERY YEAR we got to take a field trip to Epcot and that day was just, well, magic. You had to complete a scavenger hunt that involved touring all the countries and riding all the rides. You got to have lunch wherever you wanted. You got to roam around and explore with your friends WITHOUT CHAPERONES! I mean ... it was like a little tiny dose of freedom.

When I'm home, I usually go once or twice a week just to watch Illuminations. I love that I can park and walk to the front gate easily and don't need a shuttle or other transport to get to the park (I'm looking at YOU, MK). I love taking a book or my iPad or my laptop and hanging out in the World Showcase. I love chatting with the international CMs.

My favorite Illuminations area is also a place where the Plaids take Candlelight Processional performers and their families to watch Illuminations (if they don't want to watch from Germany). I've had a chance to meet and chat with Blair Underwood and Chandra Wilson (Dr. Bailey from 'Grey's Anatomy'), which was amazing since I was just there drinking a beer and watching my favorite evening show.


----------



## FelisLachesis

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> In some bizarre non-running related news:
> 
> Irma came through North Georgia a couple of weeks ago.
> We were without power for 4 days. Minor damage: a few limbs down and a split branch in a giant oak behind our screen porch.
> This afternoon DW and 2 DCs (darling cats) and I were on the screen porch (between DopeyBadger sightings)
> DW: I haven't seen that broken branch yet. I'm going to go out and look at it.
> Me: Don't go out UNDER it. Look from the driveway, over the house.
> DW goes and looks.
> We come in from the porch and...
> 30 seconds later, KA-BOOM! The branch fell and took another one with it!
> If you are thinking 'it's a branch, how big of a deal can it be?', there are 2 branches, maybe 30+ feet long and a foot in diameter. It's probably 2-3000 lbs of tree!
> The good news is other than a bird feeder and some garden ironwork, there's no damage to the house, porch, retaining walls or sidewalk.
> Someone (not me) must be living right!
> 
> View attachment 273916



Holy [censored]!

I'm glad you're alright!


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> Today's question is: What is your favorite part about Epcot?


World Showcase! I love tasting food and drinking drinks! It's probably my favorite part of Disney.


----------



## UNCBear24

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday and happy 35th birthday to Epcot!
> 
> Today's question is: What is your favorite part about Epcot?



I like the variety of dining & entertainment options, but mostly that it means that you've almost completed the marathon .


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday and happy 35th birthday to Epcot!
> 
> Today's question is: What is your favorite part about Epcot?



Epcot is my favorite park because I am a self-professed nerd. I love knowledge and learning. I appreciate that there is so much to discover and absorb at Epcot that is not just standard classroom/lecture hall information. Whether it is physical science, culture, gastronomy, architecture, etc., Epcot has it in abundance to the point it oozes it everywhere and you would have to basically turn off all your senses to not take in some facet of knowledge. (No surprise that Animal Kingdom is my #2.) It is why I wanted to work there during my CP days and was so very glad I had that opportunity.


----------



## croach

Sunday question:

I'll go with World Showcase because I enjoy the different architecture of the buildings and the of course the food options. I think I've mentioned this before but I do wish the pavilions had more to offer on an educational/entertainemnt level but I get that isn't everyone's thing. And space of course restricts this too. To be very specific though I like going in the one shop in England to see what Doctor Who/Sherlock/insert BBC show here merchandise they have.


----------



## michigandergirl

Dis_Yoda said:


> Booze and Food



Yes, booze & food, and the kids are entertained...and no one has to drive...and shopping...and culture...


----------



## DVCFan1994

Epcot is my favorite, and I guess I think of it as a whole experience, so I struggle to think of a favorite part.  My favorite attraction is Spaceship Earth, although it would be Horizons if it were still around - yes I am still not over it's re-theming.  But I love to just stroll through the countries going to shops and getting a few drinks along the way.  I am very happy Disney is making some investments in EPCOT for the 35th, but I don't necessarily love the ones I have heard of.  I'm a traditionalist, and I liked the original rides and especially the Illuminations of the mid to late 80s and 90s.  I would be over the moon happy to see them to bring that back for the anniversary.  The chance to share that with my kids.

And I'll echo @PCFriar80, its proximity to BCV and BWV is a huge plus for me.


----------



## JeffW

rteetz said:


> Today's question is: What is your favorite part about Epcot?



The day of the marathon, I just love wandering WS while "rehydrating" .  The kids love doing Agent P's World Showcase Adventure, bouncing all over chasing the clues while I slowly meander behind them at post-marathon pace.

My other favorite part, on non-race weekends, is DiveQuest.  If you are a certified diver this is a must do experience. Playing with the kids through the glass, and with people dining at Coral Reef, is so much fun.  I always feel like a cast-member when I do this


----------



## pixarmom

Keels said:


> This is going to sound like a cop-out ... but my favorite part about Epcot is just the fact that it exists!
> 
> It's no secret that it's my favorite park - growing up in Orlando will do that to you! From Middle School until my Junior year in high school, EVERY YEAR we got to take a field trip to Epcot and that day was just, well, magic. You had to complete a scavenger hunt that involved touring all the countries and riding all the rides. You got to have lunch wherever you wanted. You got to roam around and explore with your friends WITHOUT CHAPERONES! I mean ... it was like a little tiny dose of freedom.
> 
> When I'm home, I usually go once or twice a week just to watch Illuminations. I love that I can park and walk to the front gate easily and don't need a shuttle or other transport to get to the park (I'm looking at YOU, MK). I love taking a book or my iPad or my laptop and hanging out in the World Showcase. I love chatting with the international CMs.
> 
> My favorite Illuminations area is also a place where the Plaids take Candlelight Processional performers and their families to watch Illuminations (if they don't want to watch from Germany). I've had a chance to meet and chat with Blair Underwood and Chandra Wilson (Dr. Bailey from 'Grey's Anatomy'), which was amazing since I was just there drinking a beer and watching my favorite evening show.



This is my answer, too - the fact that it exists.  My home park was DL, and my first visit to WDW was shortly after Epcot opened.  Epcot has always been my favorite park - it's so different from the rest and there is a mix of something for everyone there.  And Illuminations is the best show on property, in my opinion.  They can update it or not - love old favorites, interested to see new developments - Epcot can do no wrong.

During a high school trip to Orlando, we could pick either MK or Epcot and I lobbied a group of friends to choose Epcot and planned the day.  Today, two of our three kids rank Epcot as their favorite park.  Always trying to recruit more Epcot fans!


----------



## trackgam

UNCBear24 said:


> I pulled the trigger.  I'm in!


its probably been said already but first YAY... second if you dont make it to the expo, you can always pick up your bib the morning of the race (or at least I have been able to in past)


----------



## lhermiston

So, I picked up a little bling AND met @DopeyBadger yesterday. 

It was a nice little Sunday, gang.


----------



## pixarmom

lhermiston said:


> So, I picked up a little bling AND met @DopeyBadger yesterday.
> 
> It was a nice little Sunday, gang.



Could have had a start line mini-meet- next time!  Would love to hear more about your race experience yesterday!


----------



## FelisLachesis

Room only and ticket package discounts are online. No SPD packages, yet.

According to the Jan/Feb Discount thread, the results have been underwhelming.


----------



## GollyGadget

FelisLachesis said:


> Room only and ticket package discounts are online. No SPD packages, yet.
> 
> According to the Jan/Feb Discount thread, the results have been underwhelming.


I was just popping in to say the same thing. Honestly, I'm not an expert so I have no idea if these are "underwhelming" but I'll gladly accept my $60 back from Disney for three nights stay at a value.


----------



## bryana

This will be my first trip as an AP so I put off booking my reservation until discounts came out since I’m booking room only. Availability seems to be different on computer vs mobile so I was happy to find All Star Sports available when I checked from my phone. So, I’m finally completely booked for marathon weekend! I’ll keep an eye out to see if AP discounts will save me any more money when those are released (historically later October) but I’m very relieved to finally have my hotel booked. Now I just have to wait for fast passes. Oh, and I guess do a bunch of running too.


----------



## FelisLachesis

GollyGadget said:


> I was just popping in to say the same thing. Honestly, I'm not an expert so I have no idea if these are "underwhelming" but I'll gladly accept my $60 back from Disney for three nights stay at a value.



True enough! That's a good way of looking at things.

Someone in the other thread was talking about a 15% discount at AoA, and getting like $37 back. For two nights, that sounds about right. For anything longer, something went wonky.


----------



## trackgam

BuckeyeBama said:


> The thing for me - 5k and 10k are warm-up distances for me. For me to pay that much $$ to run that distance, the course has to be worth it. Running the same basic course 4 times in 4 days = boring.


I couldnt agree more... I do not think anything is wrong with the course BUT it does get boring when doing both the 5 and 10k for not only WDW but then to do it again at Princess weekend... so I am a little excited to see the wine and dine 5k to be a change up as I loved expeditions course (and I am aware its not the exact same course but still has similarities). 

I will say though, one of the best moments of running the same course over and over is during on of the 10k's I was in a later corral and got to experience the sun rising with hot air balloons over germany. Silly to some but it was truly magical to experience (or maybe it was hormones as I was 25 weeks preggo  )


----------



## pixarmom

Marathon Weekend discounts are just horrible. We were interested in WL, but it's only a 10% and all that's available is a courtyard with bunk beds.  Boo.  So even if I keep checking availability, it's never getting better than 10%. 

So I booked at AKL this morning with a 25% discount on a standard room - no additional discount for Disney Visa on that room category, but that could change.  Love AKL, but we just stayed there in August and I was hoping for something near water this time - WL or YC maybe.

Also, we have an extra adult now because oldest son is 18.  Although the extra charge for his presence in the room is really nothing compared to the cost of the food he consumes.


----------



## Jaxasaurous

Just a friendly reminder that today is the last day to submit a Proof of Time.


----------



## rteetz

FelisLachesis said:


> Room only and ticket package discounts are online. No SPD packages, yet.
> 
> According to the Jan/Feb Discount thread, the results have been underwhelming.


Because of this I am not sure we see SPD this year at all.


----------



## ZellyB

Jaxasaurous said:


> Just a friendly reminder that today is the last day to submit a Proof of Time.



Put mine in on Sunday and have since checked it approximately 20 times as well as taking a photo of the screen.


----------



## rteetz

pixarmom said:


> Marathon Weekend discounts are just horrible. We were interested in WL, but it's only a 10% and all that's available is a courtyard with bunk beds.  Boo.  So even if I keep checking availability, it's never getting better than 10%.
> 
> So I booked at AKL this morning with a 25% discount on a standard room - no additional discount for Disney Visa on that room category, but that could change.  Love AKL, but we just stayed there in August and I was hoping for something near water this time - WL or YC maybe.
> 
> Also, we have an extra adult now because oldest son is 18.  Although the extra charge for his presence in the room is really nothing compared to the cost of the food he consumes.


Unfortunately marathon weekend this year falls when many schools are still off and the discounts aren't as needed since they will fill the rooms.


----------



## pixarmom

rteetz said:


> Unfortunately marathon weekend this year falls when many schools are still off and the discounts aren't as needed since they will fill the rooms.



It's not just marathon weekend.  The entire winter discount (Jan 1 - April 14) is 10% for WL, Poly and CR.


----------



## rteetz

pixarmom said:


> It's not just marathon weekend.  The entire winter discount (Jan 1 - April 14) is 10% for WL, Poly and CR.


I know. I think it just shows that Disney doesn't need to give the 20%+ discounts during that time because the rooms are already booked. Disney only gives those larger discounts when bookings are quite soft.


----------



## ZellyB

I'm really glad I booked early with that TA discount.  When I look now, availability for Poly is non-existent.  I did some looking last week when the military discount was announced just to see if I could get a better deal and there was nothing there.  

Glad we aren't doing quite as much in the parks this time because it's looking like it may be slammed.


----------



## FelisLachesis

rteetz said:


> Because of this I am not sure we see SPD this year at all.



SPD did come out, but the room availability looks about as sparse as the percent off discounts.

I priced a SPD in CR. All they had, when I checked, was a 1 BR garden wing with Suite Access. For our trip dates, it went over $10k!  My girl and I paid less than $4k for a standard room, theme park tickets and anticipated food.  Is a 1 bedroom worth basically $1000 more a night? No.

I still can't thank you enough, @ZellyB for that amazing TA discount!


----------



## pixarmom

So given the limited availability and low discount percentages, I'm starting to feel really happy about getting that amazing deal on an AKL standard room this morning. 

But wrinkle!  17yo may be clear to join us (yay!) but coach may add to schedule and can't guarantee his availability, so all remains uncertain (boo.)  Availability for party of 5 (instead of current 4) includes GF ($1200 more, and it's our kids' least favorite resort) or cabins (not sure about those for marathon weekend.)  If we stayed a few extra days, we'd get a great price on YC.


----------



## Keels

SPD is there, but no moderates are offered for it.

I did book someone at Yacht Club earlier today for a Marathon Weekend stay, but it didn't seem like much of a "deal" to me at all.


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> SPD is there, but no moderates are offered for it.
> 
> I did book someone at Yacht Club earlier today for a Marathon Weekend stay, but it didn't seem like much of a "deal" to me at all.



My travel agent checked and their group rates were lower than the Disney deals for whatever that's worth.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> My travel agent checked and their group rates were lower than the Disney deals for whatever that's worth.



That sounds about right. My agency books through Sports Travel so we don't have dedicate group rates and are generally at the mercy of what Sports Travel is offering for RunDisney discounts ... so, Coronado, All-Stars, Caribbean Beach.


----------



## pixarmom

I was looking at YC if we arrive on Tuesday before Marathon weekend and stay for a week.  Then the price goes down to tolerable (at least compared to that GF reservation, which I don't really want, but it fits 5.)


----------



## Simba's Girl

I checked this morning as well and was told and also found out that the discount from the iRun thingy (yes, thingy LOL) was a better deal than was out. I was tempted to switch to OKW 1br jut to have a door between us and the kids but decided that it wasn't worth it and I really want to be at BC


----------



## Anisum

ZellyB said:


> Put mine in on Sunday and have since checked it approximately 20 times as well as taking a photo of the screen.


I took a picture as well. I'm very paranoid about my PoT.


----------



## Dis5150

While not specifically Marathon related, I am already using Uber estimator to figure out the cheapest way to get to this place during Marathon Weekend!

http://attractionsmagazine.com/wond...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## CherieFran

I took a screenshot of my POT as well. I was especially paranoid about it since I changed it after initial registration and it took several tries to "stick" but when I went back and checked on a different day, it was right. Phew!

Belated Sunday question answer: Strolling through World Showcase in the afternoon/evening. We tend to rope drop and hit the Future World rides in the morning and then meander/shop/graze through World Showcase in the afternoon and evening. I like that it's a change of pace from the rushing from ride to ride that we tend to do at all the other parks.


----------



## SheHulk

CherieFran said:


> I took a screenshot of my POT as well. I was especially paranoid about it since I changed it after initial registration and it took several tries to "stick" but when I went back and checked on a different day, it was right. Phew!


Just checked my proof of time on Active.com for at least the 12th time, thanks to you fine folks on here


----------



## pixarmom

The resort craziness of yesterday has ended - I was trying to book everything from GF to Poly studio to an arrival night at POR!  17yo decided not to miss practices/scrimmages and be available for whatever coach decides.  So we're back to a party of four and sticking with our deal at AKL!  We've stayed at BWI or Poly for all other race weekends, so wondering if anyone can share their race transportation experiences from AKL!


----------



## ZellyB

pixarmom said:


> The resort craziness of yesterday has ended - I was trying to book everything from GF to Poly studio to an arrival night at POR!  17yo decided not to miss practices/scrimmages and be available for whatever coach decides.  So we're back to a party of four and sticking with our deal at AKL!  We've stayed at BWI or Poly for all other race weekends, so wondering if anyone can share their race transportation experiences from AKL!



I'm pretty sure @DopeyBadger stayed there for marathon weeekend.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

pixarmom said:


> The resort craziness of yesterday has ended - I was trying to book everything from GF to Poly studio to an arrival night at POR!  17yo decided not to miss practices/scrimmages and be available for whatever coach decides.  So we're back to a party of four and sticking with our deal at AKL!  We've stayed at BWI or Poly for all other race weekends, so wondering if anyone can share their race transportation experiences from AKL!



I used them for Princess in 2016.  No problems getting there as the buses will go to Kidani and Jambo!  My bus driver on the way back from princess half got lost and we all had to tell him how to drive there.


----------



## DopeyBadger

pixarmom said:


> The resort craziness of yesterday has ended - I was trying to book everything from GF to Poly studio to an arrival night at POR!  17yo decided not to miss practices/scrimmages and be available for whatever coach decides.  So we're back to a party of four and sticking with our deal at AKL!  We've stayed at BWI or Poly for all other race weekends, so wondering if anyone can share their race transportation experiences from AKL!



Stayed at AKL the last two Marathon Weekends.  Expo bus is easy.  Pre-race buses are separate for Jambo and Kidani.  We were at Kidani and there were at least 3 buses to pick up right away.  Super easy and no concern.  When the buses take you back you only share with Jambo.  Honestly, a super easy bus experience.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Just tagging DH (@doodah) so he can join in!


----------



## PrincessV

PoT: I don't have it, don't need it, _still_ took a screen shot of my estimated finish time as back-up lol!

Sunday's Q: I very much miss the edutainment of the Epcot of old, but still love strolling its wide paths, just taking in the surroundings!


----------



## DopeyBadger

I had a moment of panic because I never rechecked my POT after submitting on Sunday.  Thankfully everything looks good to go!

Time to start Dopey training officially next week!  I've detailed my training plan here if you're interested (link).  I made some adjustments to my goals from back in February (when they were originally stated) because I'm just slightly behind where I thought I'd be right now.  Still going for the Sextuple PR Challenge and a Top 25 finish overall by cumulative time at Dopey.  Only 91 days until the expo opens!

Also, not sure if I saw it posted on here, but @Keels started a thread for the DIS meet ups including Marathon Weekend (link).  I'll have more details about pre-race and post-race as it gets closer, but this is a start.


----------



## Dis5150

In case anyone hasn't gotten their air ticket yet or wants to check their prices for price drops, Southwest is having a sale thru tomorrow.


----------



## Dopey Devon

DopeyBadger said:


> Also, not sure if I saw it posted on here, but @Keels started a thread for the DIS meet ups including Marathon Weekend (link).  I'll have more details about pre-race and post-race as it gets closer, but this is a start.



It always worries me how organised people are on this thread - heres me thinking I'm all good as I've started thinking about costumes! 

To answer the Sunday question - my favourite thing about Epcot is the festivals. I love the extra food and drink stalls and the flower arrangements at Flower and Garden. It just makes the whole park extra special, and who doesn't like more food and drink!


----------



## jmasgat

pixarmom said:


> The resort craziness of yesterday has ended - I was trying to book everything from GF to Poly studio to an arrival night at POR!  17yo decided not to miss practices/scrimmages and be available for whatever coach decides.  So we're back to a party of four and sticking with our deal at AKL!  We've stayed at BWI or Poly for all other race weekends, so wondering if anyone can share their race transportation experiences from AKL!



I hear you. I currently have 3 reservations, and right now I will probably do a split stay at Pop for 2 nights and AKL Fri-Tues. Disappointed in myself for not reserving a DVC studio right after I signed up for Dopey, but honestly, I never thought the resort availability and pricing would be so stupid for this trip.

Oh for the days when I worked at GM and we got not only the ticket discount, but also once I got 40% off a 2BR at OKW!


----------



## FelisLachesis

jmasgat said:


> I hear you. I currently have 3 reservations, and right now I will probably do a split stay at Pop for 2 nights and AKL Fri-Tues. Disappointed in myself for not reserving a DVC studio right after I signed up for Dopey, but honestly, I never thought the resort availability and pricing would be so stupid for this trip.
> 
> Oh for the days when I worked at GM and we got not only the ticket discount, but also once I got 40% off a 2BR at OKW!



When I went to go inquire about renting DVC points, like a week after signing up for the races, there was almost nothing left, already.  The person I talked with said there was a few rooms at the Epcot resorts, and only SSR and OKW had decent availability.  Since then, it's all been swallowed up.


----------



## Keels

@mbwhitti and I rent DVC points from the same guy, and we make plans with him for what we want almost two weeks before "Home Resort" bookings open at 11 months. You'd be shocked at how fast reservations go - for monorail resorts, Epcot resorts and the "value" studios at BW and AKL. It's crazy!


----------



## FelisLachesis

I seemed to have aggravated some issues in my back driving my middle kid to college back in July, and I got an MRI a couple days ago.  I have yet to hear from my neurosurgeon, but I got a copy of the MRI film, and took a look at it with my mom.  My mom used to be an X-Ray Technician way back in the 70s.  The machines may be vastly different, but she still remembers her anatomy.  When we got to some front to back screens, I could see my mom wincing.  She didn't say anything, but her face said it all.

I hope my neurosurgeon says it's not as bad as I'm fearing, but if he won't medically clear me, I may have to withdraw.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

FelisLachesis said:


> I hope my neurosurgeon says it's not as bad as I'm fearing, but if he won't medically clear me, I may have to withdraw.



Hope it turns out for the best. Keep us posted.

On a completely unrelated topic from another post:  !Por favor manténgase alejado de la señora borracha!

I had to google the translation. It made me laugh. I need to learn how to say it.

Or to be more accurate, my DW needs to learn to say it, gender appropriate.


----------



## Simba's Girl

FelisLachesis said:


> I seemed to have aggravated some issues in my back driving my middle kid to college back in July, and I got an MRI a couple days ago.  I have yet to hear from my neurosurgeon, but I got a copy of the MRI film, and took a look at it with my mom.  My mom used to be an X-Ray Technician way back in the 70s.  The machines may be vastly different, but she still remembers her anatomy.  When we got to some front to back screens, I could see my mom wincing.  She didn't say anything, but her face said it all.
> 
> I hope my neurosurgeon says it's not as bad as I'm fearing, but if he won't medically clear me, I may have to withdraw.



Oh no!!!!

Hope that it's not as bad as you are thinking.


----------



## bcarey2k

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Hope it turns out for the best. Keep us posted.
> 
> On a completely unrelated topic from another post:  !Por favor manténgase alejado de la señora borracha!
> 
> I had to google the translation. It made me laugh. I need to learn how to say it.
> 
> Or to be more accurate, my DW needs to learn to say it, gender appropriate.



I laughed, I admit it.


----------



## BelleWannabe4

Okay, running experts, I have a question. I'm following the Galloway training plan to finish in the upright position, except I had to modify it because I was out of commission for 5 weeks (eek) due to a Crohns flare. I've been adding two miles every weekend to catch back up. Now I have a bad head cold and skipped my Tuesday run. I need to do my long run tomorrow because I'm traveling this weekend and won't have another chance. I'm planning to run 11 miles. 

What do you think is the greater evil: skipping the much needed long run and falling further behind, or running 11 miles when I'm hacking up a lung at 5 am?

TIA! I'm really torn.


----------



## cavepig

BelleWannabe4 said:


> Okay, running experts, I have a question. I'm following the Galloway training plan to finish in the upright position, except I had to modify it because I was out of commission for 5 weeks (eek) due to a Crohns flare. I've been adding two miles every weekend to catch back up. Now I have a bad head cold and skipped my Tuesday run. I need to do my long run tomorrow because I'm traveling this weekend and won't have another chance. I'm planning to run 11 miles.
> 
> What do you think is the greater evil: skipping the much needed long run and falling further behind, or running 11 miles when I'm hacking up a lung at 5 am?
> 
> TIA! I'm really torn.


What's the saying I quickly google -  "Symptoms below the neck (chest *cold*, bronchial infection, body ache) require time off, while symptoms above the neck (runny nose, stuffiness, sneezing) don't pose a risk to runners continuing workouts"  That's pretty much what I follow. If it's just light coughing & no lung hurting I'll run, but if it's lungs burning/hurting I skip.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

BelleWannabe4 said:


> Okay, running experts, I have a question. I'm following the Galloway training plan to finish in the upright position, except I had to modify it because I was out of commission for 5 weeks (eek) due to a Crohns flare. I've been adding two miles every weekend to catch back up. Now I have a bad head cold and skipped my Tuesday run. I need to do my long run tomorrow because I'm traveling this weekend and won't have another chance. I'm planning to run 11 miles.
> 
> What do you think is the greater evil: skipping the much needed long run and falling further behind, or running 11 miles when I'm hacking up a lung at 5 am?
> 
> TIA! I'm really torn.





cavepig said:


> What's the saying I quickly google -  "Symptoms below the neck (chest *cold*, bronchial infection, body ache) require time off, while symptoms above the neck (runny nose, stuffiness, sneezing) don't pose a risk to runners continuing workouts"  That's pretty much what I follow. If it's just light coughing & no lung hurting I'll run, but if it's lungs burning/hurting I skip.



Yep - If it is a head cold, run and spit, run and spit. I only stop running when ill if running causes me to cough.


----------



## GollyGadget

BelleWannabe4 said:


> Okay, running experts, I have a question. I'm following the Galloway training plan to finish in the upright position, except I had to modify it because I was out of commission for 5 weeks (eek) due to a Crohns flare. I've been adding two miles every weekend to catch back up. Now I have a bad head cold and skipped my Tuesday run. I need to do my long run tomorrow because I'm traveling this weekend and won't have another chance. I'm planning to run 11 miles.
> 
> What do you think is the greater evil: skipping the much needed long run and falling further behind, or running 11 miles when I'm hacking up a lung at 5 am?
> 
> TIA! I'm really torn.



I also vote to give the run a try. If it's going horribly, you can always turn back after a few miles. You might find the exercise helps clear things up a bit.


----------



## DOOM1001

GollyGadget said:


> I also vote to give the run a try. If it's going horribly, you can always turn back after a few miles. You might find the exercise helps clear things up a bit.



I'm no doctor but I've had chest congestion that was refusing to go away and going to the gym and getting on the treadmill for 4 miles or so helped it go away.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

DOOM1001 said:


> I'm no doctor but I've had chest congestion that was refusing to go away and going to the gym and getting on the treadmill for 4 miles or so helped it go away.


Same here - running helps me loosen up that stuff.


----------



## bcarey2k

BuckeyeBama said:


> Same here - running helps me loosen up that stuff.



Same.

My latest ‘mistake’ was pulling a muscle in my lower back while lifting on Tuesday.  No weights or running for me this week.  Ibuprofen and heating pads are my friends!  Luckily it’s not bad so I should be able to re-join my training regiment soon


----------



## Simba's Girl

Question for all you doing marathon & staying on-site 

Any tips on hydration pre-race, specifically while being at WDW a few days prior?

Was thinking I probably should order a case or 2 of water to be delivered. FWIW we are staying CL.


----------



## cavepig

Simba's Girl said:


> Question for all you doing marathon & staying on-site
> 
> Any tips on hydration pre-race, specifically while being at WDW a few days prior?
> 
> Was thinking I probably should order a case or 2 of water to be delivered. FWIW we are staying CL.


Our stuitcases are full of bottled water when we fly down so we always have water with us going into the parks & don't have to buy it in park, we also buy the refillable mugs and use that for Powerade/drinks back at the resort. At counter service places we also get cups of water (doesn't always taste the best though). Ordering cases of water would be a good idea so you always have it on hand.


----------



## jeanigor

Simba's Girl said:


> Question for all you doing marathon & staying on-site
> 
> Any tips on hydration pre-race, specifically while being at WDW a few days prior?
> 
> Was thinking I probably should order a case or 2 of water to be delivered. FWIW we are staying CL.



Even staying on property, I rent a car and at least a case of water is always on my shopping list. Delivery would be an affordable solution as well as if you have a brand preference.


----------



## bryana

Simba's Girl said:


> Question for all you doing marathon & staying on-site
> 
> Any tips on hydration pre-race, specifically while being at WDW a few days prior?
> 
> Was thinking I probably should order a case or 2 of water to be delivered. FWIW we are staying CL.





jeanigor said:


> Even staying on property, I rent a car and at least a case of water is always on my shopping list.



^This, sort of. I've been able to find a good deal ($30-40ish) for one day car rentals the last few trips I've taken, so I usually grab one. I'll pick it up at MCO, go to Target or wherever, stock up on water, bagels, and things like that, maybe hit the expo, and then I return the car to the Swan/Dolphin. In the past, I've done this while staying at either Boardwalk or Beach Club so I just walked with my bags to check in. I guess depending on where you're staying it's still a doable plan; you'd just have to go to your resort first to drop off all of your stuff before returning the car.


----------



## Dopeyintraining

pixarmom said:


> the 5K pick-up outside of Champion Stadium - where ID is needed for bib pickup - was free and clear. No checking of race retreat bracelets or anything. It looked like anyone could walk up and pick up 5K bibs with ID, even if they didn't have the race retreat bracelet. And if one person has entry to Jostens, they can pick up another person's 5K shirt without ID. At least I think so - I've gone in to get my husband's shirt in the past when he's had it with the expo and already presented ID to pick up his bib.



I'm trying to work out whether to purchase the Race Retreat package but there is one person in our party who is just running the 10k. I thought I would get the Cheer Squad package for him but wasn't sure if he would then have to loiter for an hour while the rest of us get our bibs and stuff at the Expo.  @pixarmom from what you were saying do you think he might be able to rock up to the 10k bib pickup early without anyone checking? Thanks


----------



## DopeyBadger

Simba's Girl said:


> Question for all you doing marathon & staying on-site
> 
> Any tips on hydration pre-race, specifically while being at WDW a few days prior?
> 
> Was thinking I probably should order a case or 2 of water to be delivered. FWIW we are staying CL.



I get groceries delivered and the bottled water is super cheap.  40 pack of 16.9 oz is $10.99.  Way way cheaper than buying on property.


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> Question for all you doing marathon & staying on-site
> 
> Any tips on hydration pre-race, specifically while being at WDW a few days prior?
> 
> Was thinking I probably should order a case or 2 of water to be delivered. FWIW we are staying CL.


Reminder that all Quick Service dining locations give our cups of free ice water. Take advantage of that.


----------



## rteetz

We have the other side!!!!


----------



## Dr Q

Simba's Girl said:


> Question for all you doing marathon & staying on-site
> 
> Any tips on hydration pre-race, specifically while being at WDW a few days prior?
> 
> Was thinking I probably should order a case or 2 of water to be delivered. FWIW we are staying CL.



That's what I do!  A whole case of Essentia 1 Liter Bottles.


----------



## Chaitali

Love the other side of the medal making the quote complete!


----------



## kywyldcat03

I love the other side.  I can't believe they didn't show that before.  I love the winged Mickey shoe!  And WOW that medal looks huge!


----------



## trackgam

rteetz said:


> We have the other side!!!!
> 
> View attachment 275090


LOL I just saw it on fb and was going to post it on here, you beat me to it... and now that medal is complete and I am so happy I am doing the full!!!! Sad I wish I signed up to do dopey bc I love that medal but live and learn right


----------



## Z-Knight

kywyldcat03 said:


> I love the other side.  I can't believe they didn't show that before.  I love the winged Mickey shoe!  And WOW that medal looks huge!


how do you know it is huge? maybe the person just has small hands..


----------



## jmasgat

Simba's Girl said:


> Question for all you doing marathon & staying on-site
> 
> Any tips on hydration pre-race, specifically while being at WDW a few days prior?
> 
> Was thinking I probably should order a case or 2 of water to be delivered. FWIW we are staying CL.




One small (trying to be non-naggy) vote for a refillable water bottle.  There are fountains at all the parks with nice cold water and it would sure save on plastic bottles.


----------



## PrincessV

jmasgat said:


> One small (trying to be non-naggy) vote for a refillable water bottle.  There are fountains at all the parks with nice cold water and it would sure save on plastic bottles.


 I'll be naggy!  I've used a refillable Vapur bag-bottle for many years at WDW.


----------



## BelleWannabe4

Thanks for the advice everyone! It was definitely not my prettiest run, but I did get it done. Apologies to all of the other runners in Wash Park this morning that had to listen to me wheeze...

Another vote for a refillable bottle! I don't like the water from the actual water fountains, but the ice cold water from any quick service place is great. Plus I find that having a larger capacity bottle (my camelbaks are 24 oz) with a straw, I drink more than I would otherwise.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> We have the other side!!!!
> 
> View attachment 275090



LOVE!!!  So very happy!!!


----------



## Dis5150

rteetz said:


> We have the other side!!!!
> 
> View attachment 275090


That is awesome! Love it!


----------



## Simba's Girl

jmasgat said:


> One small (trying to be non-naggy) vote for a refillable water bottle.  There are fountains at all the parks with nice cold water and it would sure save on plastic bottles.





PrincessV said:


> I'll be naggy!  I've used a refillable Vapur bag-bottle for many years at WDW.





BelleWannabe4 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone! It was definitely not my prettiest run, but I did get it done. Apologies to all of the other runners in Wash Park this morning that had to listen to me wheeze...
> 
> Another vote for a refillable bottle! I don't like the water from the actual water fountains, but the ice cold water from any quick service place is great. Plus I find that having a larger capacity bottle (my camelbaks are 24 oz) with a straw, I drink more than I would otherwise.



Good ideas! Thnx for the reminder...one caveat...Not sure about DH but I really hate most municipal waters. Our well water is to. die. for. BUT on the same note I can *easily* buy those flavor thingies they have at grocery stores too.


----------



## Anisum

Having the other side of the medal makes me feel better. I will say it's a bit interesting that's it's just a track version of Mickey's shoe. I expected Mickey struggling through training.


----------



## GollyGadget

rteetz said:


> We have the other side!!!!
> 
> View attachment 275090


I like this side much better!!!


----------



## cburnett11

Saw it in person today in Chicago... it's very nice!  I came here to post a picture because I knew many were interested in "the other side" and glad to see it already here.


----------



## captaindavidhook

I have a question to all. First time running is a Disney event will be in April at the dark half. After the race do any of you wear your medals around the park at all? If so, do any of the cast members or other people in the park say anything?


----------



## Keels

captaindavidhook said:


> I have a question to all. First time running is a Disney event will be in April at the dark half. After the race do any of you wear your medals around the park at all? If so, do any of the cast members or other people in the park say anything?



You’ll find that answers to this question vary greatly.

Here’s the link to the 2018 Dark Side Half Marathon Thread - you can ask the specific group you’ll be running with about their experiences:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rk-side-weekend.3602476/page-12#post-58264866


----------



## courtneybeth

My friends are at the Chicago Marathon and sent me this pic of the Dopey medal. I didn't realize the amount of detail. I am in love.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

courtneybeth said:


> My friends are at the Chicago Marathon and sent me this pic of the Dopey medal. I didn't realize the amount of detail. I am in love.
> 
> View attachment 275246


Gorgeous! It's almost making me wish I'd signed up for Dopey again. Envious of you all who'll earn that one!


----------



## bcarey2k

captaindavidhook said:


> I have a question to all. First time running is a Disney event will be in April at the dark half. After the race do any of you wear your medals around the park at all? If so, do any of the cast members or other people in the park say anything?



Short answer - yes, I do.


----------



## Z-Knight

captaindavidhook said:


> I have a question to all. First time running is a Disney event will be in April at the dark half. After the race do any of you wear your medals around the park at all? If so, do any of the cast members or other people in the park say anything?



absolutely you should - lots of people do. Not just the parks but outside in Downton Disney (NOT Disney Springs) and even on your way home at the airport. And absolutely the cast members will comment on it.

Be proud of what you accomplished and wear that medal.


----------



## JClimacus

bcarey2k said:


> Short answer - yes, I do.



After completing my first marathon (Disney 2015) I wore my medal in the parks for three straight days. I wasn't the only one.

It's not just cast members who say something. Other runners will congratulate you as well.


----------



## SheHulk

Anisum said:


> Having the other side of the medal makes me feel better. I will say it's a bit interesting that's it's just a track version of Mickey's shoe. I expected Mickey struggling through training.


Me too! Just projecting about myself I guess... but still that's a great, appropriate quote and I love it.


----------



## camaker

For anyone still on the fence about the weekend and 25th anniversary, Acclaim Travel is selling bibs for $75 when purchased with a 3 day Value Resort and ticket reservation.


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday! 

Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:

Halloween is approaching quickly. 

What Disney related Halloween costume would you wear? 

My answer: I’ve been Donald Duck and jack sparrow in the past. I think I’d want to be something from Star Wars since I’ve never done that before.


----------



## Z-Knight

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> Halloween is approaching quickly.
> 
> What Disney related Halloween costume would you wear?
> 
> My answer: I’ve been Donald Duck and jack sparrow in the past. I think I’d want to be something from Star Wars since I’ve never done that before.



Easy: Belle.....errr, I mean Beast


----------



## lhermiston

1. Hawkeye (Marvel is owned by Disney, so I'm counting it!)
2. Buzz Lightyear (If I had the skills/resources to make a really cool costume)
3. Mr. Incredible


----------



## cavepig

JClimacus said:


> After completing my first marathon (Disney 2015) I wore my medal in the parks for three straight days. I wasn't the only one.
> 
> It's not just cast members who say something. Other runners will congratulate you as well.


Yep, I was one of those too wearing mine for a few days after too, makes for great photo ops!  I love seeing everyone wearing them too to give congrats!  Also,  to add, we've had people that didn't know about the races ask about them so it was fun to educate them on RunDisney.



rteetz said:


> What Disney related Halloween costume would you wear?


I was Dumbo when I was little & my mom made it like all my costumes so I guess Dumbo would be fun (like full out trunk and all) or I loved picking out cosutmes with big dresses when I was little too, so then I would go with Belle & her big poofy yellow dress!

So, less then 3 months now to go!!!  Keep up the training everyone, hope it's going well for all! We just had a rainy/stormy/foggy week (today was near perfect though) and then Tuesdays high is 47, ack I like Fall temps but that is just nuts!


----------



## baxter24

We went as Huey, Dewey, and Louie for the Halloween party! Picture duck bills on our faces for the the full effect. It turned out to be way too hot to tolerate wearing them.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Does anyone know if there are travel agents or places to book just rooms for Marathon weekend? I'm still interested in registering for the marathon since it's still open through RunDisney and the medal is screaming at me but there are not rooms available (at least not at value resorts - no way I'm paying the prices for the rooms at some of the other places). If it absolutely came to it I could probably do a whole package through a travel agent but I'd prefer not to since I don't need a ticket (I have an Annual Pass until April).


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

rteetz said:


> We have the other side!!!!
> 
> View attachment 275090


Completely in love with it.


----------



## Z-Knight

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Does anyone know if there are travel agents or places to book just rooms for Marathon weekend? I'm still interested in registering for the marathon since it's still open through RunDisney and the medal is screaming at me but there are not rooms available (at least not at value resorts - no way I'm paying the prices for the rooms at some of the other places). If it absolutely came to it I could probably do a whole package through a travel agent but I'd prefer not to since I don't need a ticket (I have an Annual Pass until April).



https://www.gomagicalmiles.com/

Sarah at Magical Miles (sarah@parkandpreston.com) will likely be able to help you.


----------



## croach

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Does anyone know if there are travel agents or places to book just rooms for Marathon weekend? I'm still interested in registering for the marathon since it's still open through RunDisney and the medal is screaming at me but there are not rooms available (at least not at value resorts - no way I'm paying the prices for the rooms at some of the other places). If it absolutely came to it I could probably do a whole package through a travel agent but I'd prefer not to since I don't need a ticket (I have an Annual Pass until April).



I use MEI Mousefan Travel. They do group rates for room only reservations.


----------



## pixarmom

And another change - although I love AKL and got a great rate, all agreed that I should stalk WL even though the price point is higher and the discount is minimal.  We just stayed at AKL in August so a change of scenery and dining options will be nice.  So we're arriving after midnight on Thursday, staying arrival night at Pop and then over to WL for four nights.  On Tuesday, I made and cancelled a bunch of other reservations and Disney has not yet refunded my deposits.  I always change reservations rather than cancel and rebook, but I cancelled this time because the phones were so busy on Tuesday (and I seem to never have any luck with an operational "change" button on the website.)  So I'm not sure if the delay in refund is unusual.  Any thoughts?



Dopeyintraining said:


> I'm trying to work out whether to purchase the Race Retreat package but there is one person in our party who is just running the 10k. I thought I would get the Cheer Squad package for him but wasn't sure if he would then have to loiter for an hour while the rest of us get our bibs and stuff at the Expo.  @pixarmom from what you were saying do you think he might be able to rock up to the 10k bib pickup early without anyone checking? Thanks



This is what we were able to do last year, so I think the answer is a solid "maybe!"  Hard to say how they will change from year to year.  I figured we had a good chance of picking up mateojr's 5K bib the morning of race retreat early entry, but I didn't count on it and tried to prepare him for the chance that we'd need to wait.  Good luck!!


----------



## pixarmom

Love the other side of the marathon medal - thanks for posting!!  I'm going to pretend that I don't love the Dopey medal as much as I really do.


----------



## FFigawi

pixarmom said:


> Love the other side of the marathon medal - thanks for posting!!  I'm going to pretend that I don't love the Dopey medal as much as I really do.



@roxymama is doing the same thing. It's her way of trying to deny she's signing up for 2019.


----------



## Simba's Girl

SQOTD: Pretty sure when I was a kid my mom dressed me as Minnie herself. I was Saddness a couple years ago.


----------



## Keels

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Does anyone know if there are travel agents or places to book just rooms for Marathon weekend? I'm still interested in registering for the marathon since it's still open through RunDisney and the medal is screaming at me but there are not rooms available (at least not at value resorts - no way I'm paying the prices for the rooms at some of the other places). If it absolutely came to it I could probably do a whole package through a travel agent but I'd prefer not to since I don't need a ticket (I have an Annual Pass until April).



Jim Stone (Acclaim) emailed today that he's selling Marathon bibs for $75 if you book three nights at Pop Century ($145/night) with a 3-day ticket ... but usually the ticket can be waived if you have an AP since these packages are booked through RunDisney/Disney Sports.


----------



## Z-Knight

more medal photos from people at Chicago marathon (from Facebook, not mine):


----------



## ZellyB

I think I'd go as Joy.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! I'm glad to see I have some options to look into.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I'd definitely do a Figment costume for Halloween. I'd be willing to dress as pretty much anything or anyone if the costume was good enough.


----------



## jmasgat

pixarmom said:


> And another change - although I love AKL and got a great rate, all agreed that I should stalk WL even though the price point is higher and the discount is minimal.  We just stayed at AKL in August so a change of scenery and dining options will be nice.  So we're arriving after midnight on Thursday, staying arrival night at Pop and then over to WL for four nights.  On Tuesday, I made and cancelled a bunch of other reservations and Disney has not yet refunded my deposits.  I always change reservations rather than cancel and rebook, but I cancelled this time because the phones were so busy on Tuesday (and I seem to never have any luck with an operational "change" button on the website.)  So I'm not sure if the delay in refund is unusual.  Any thoughts?




The line is "7-10 business days".  I've been doing the same thing.  I canceled one reservation via phone on 9/25 and got the deposit back 9/28. Canceled another one online this past Thursday/Friday, but that refund has not posted yet.  And today, I made 2 reservations....and then canceled both (decided I didn't want to stay at ASM), so it will be interesting to see if the charges post with refund in several business days, or if the whole thing will wash. Fortunately, my bill closing date is the 23rd.

All this trying to get discounts is crazy--and the Disney online reservation system makes it more complicated.


----------



## Keels

jmasgat said:


> The line is "7-10 business days".  I've been doing the same thing.  I canceled one reservation via phone on 9/25 and got the deposit back 9/28. Canceled another one online this past Thursday/Friday, but that refund has not posted yet.  And today, I made 2 reservations....and then canceled both (decided I didn't want to stay at ASM), so it will be interesting to see if the charges post with refund in several business days, or if the whole thing will wash. Fortunately, my bill closing date is the 23rd.
> 
> All this trying to get discounts is crazy--and the Disney online reservation system makes it more complicated.



I have access to book via the Disney TA portal ... and while it's not simple, it gets the job done when transferring reservations from original rate to the new discounted rate.

That said, the fastest way to get a refund is to call to cancel - that cancelation is processed immediately by a person while cancelations via the site are done in a batch process that can take up to 48 hours to process.


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> Halloween is approaching quickly.
> 
> What Disney related Halloween costume would you wear?



I have zero shame and little modesty. I'm in for anything that would cause a laugh or chuckle or be part of said group.


----------



## Princess KP

pixarmom said:


> Love the other side of the marathon medal - thanks for posting!!  I'm going to pretend that I don't love the Dopey medal as much as I really do.



Me too! If Dopey was still available, I would switch over just for the medal.


----------



## pixarmom

jmasgat said:


> The line is "7-10 business days".  I've been doing the same thing.  I canceled one reservation via phone on 9/25 and got the deposit back 9/28. Canceled another one online this past Thursday/Friday, but that refund has not posted yet.  And today, I made 2 reservations....and then canceled both (decided I didn't want to stay at ASM), so it will be interesting to see if the charges post with refund in several business days, or if the whole thing will wash. Fortunately, my bill closing date is the 23rd.
> 
> All this trying to get discounts is crazy--and the Disney online reservation system makes it more complicated.



I'm feeling much better about this craziness after reading your post!   @Keels, I usually call but the phone lines were so backed up on Tuesday and I just wanted to get it done.  Now wishing I would have called to process these refunds more quickly!

In any event, everyone is thrilled with the WL reservation and I'm sure the refunds will come through at some point.


----------



## pixarmom

Z-Knight said:


> more medal photos from people at Chicago marathon (from Facebook, not mine):
> View attachment 275480 View attachment 275481 View attachment 275482 View attachment 275483



Thank you!  The Goofy medal is growing on me!


----------



## Keels

pixarmom said:


> I'm feeling much better about this craziness after reading your post!   @Keels, I usually call but the phone lines were so backed up on Tuesday and I just wanted to get it done.  Now wishing I would have called to process these refunds more quickly!
> 
> In any event, everyone is thrilled with the WL reservation and I'm sure the refunds will come through at some point.



If you book through a Disney-approved TA, you don't get early access to discounts or discounts above what is available to book - but we DO have special phone lines to call to adapt reservations that the general public can't do ... like, taking an existing reservation and changing it to add/subtract days, change your existing booking to whatever new offer is available (even free dining), changing resorts, etc. We can also cancel and get your refund issued pronto.

Personally - because I don't like taking credit cards or information over the phone or via email, I have a SquareStore that I book my reservations on ... which means when a client cancels, I can refund almost instantaneously and I'M the one that waits for the deposit refund.


----------



## courtneybeth

I completed my first marathon today: 5:31:50. 

It was tough going from 22 miles training run to running the full 26. I didn't realize how much you struggle in those last 4 miles and how your real race really begins at mile 20 onwards. So much learned and so much I will bring with me in 3 months to my next race. 

Bring it on, Dopey. I am ready for you.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Z-Knight said:


> more medal photos from people at Chicago marathon...



Anyone else notice Mickey is wearing athletic shoes for the half, but his street shoe for the full? I guess he's doing the full in costume.

The 10K and Goofy medals don't do anything for me. It's the shiny silver. As far as the shape of the Goofy medal, I guess I'm old-school (anyone surprised?): I want my medals to be a standard geometric shape (maybe Goofy is a parallelogram?) or a thing, like flipflops, rocket, plane, character, etc.



courtneybeth said:


> I completed my first marathon today: 5:31:50.



Congrats!


----------



## TeeterTots

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> Halloween is approaching quickly.
> 
> What Disney related Halloween costume would you wear?
> 
> My answer: I’ve been Donald Duck and jack sparrow in the past. I think I’d want to be something from Star Wars since I’ve never done that before.


This year DD7 is going as Evie, from Descendants, so naturally, I'm going to be Evil Queen! 
Last year the whole family was Jake and the neverland pirates. DD6 was jake, DS3 was cubby, I was Izzy. DH hook, mom Peter Pan.
The year before I was Minnie, DH goofy, DD5 mickey, DS2 Donald, my mom daisy!
We will dress up in anything Disney!


----------



## Anisum

SheHulk said:


> Me too! Just projecting about myself I guess... but still that's a great, appropriate quote and I love it.


A friend joked that Mickey probably has rules against merchandise being made of him looking anything less than his best. 


rteetz said:


> What Disney related Halloween costume would you wear?


I have a Hawkeye (Marvel) costume that I made for an Avengers group for the movie premiere that's kind of one of my go-to costumes. I would really like to do Star Wars though.


----------



## trackgam

Z-Knight said:


> more medal photos from people at Chicago marathon (from Facebook, not mine):
> View attachment 275480 View attachment 275481 View attachment 275482 View attachment 275483


is it sad that after swearing off dopey and this agreeing to do the 10k and full.... I am not contemplating running with a charity, last minute, so I can get the dopey medal.... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Disney at Heart

trackgam said:


> is it sad that after swearing off dopey and this agreeing to do the 10k and full.... I am not contemplating running with a charity, last minute, so I can get the dopey medal.... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



That Dopey medal sure is fine..... Just sayin'!


----------



## trackgam

Disney at Heart said:


> That Dopey medal sure is fine..... Just sayin'!


I know!!! So sad! I did the inaugural when I was 25 weeks preggo and had to stop mid marathon so I did a redemption in 2016 and swore off marathons... BUT this year I signed up for the marathon and the 10k... now I wish I did the dopey LOL leave it to me!!! should have thought this through LOL


----------



## courtneybeth

trackgam said:


> is it sad that after swearing off dopey and this agreeing to do the 10k and full.... I am not contemplating running with a charity, last minute, so I can get the dopey medal.... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



Charities would be lucky to have you and you'd be running with two purposes: getting that sweet bling and helping out others in need.


----------



## trackgam

courtneybeth said:


> Charities would be lucky to have you and you'd be running with two purposes: getting that sweet bling and helping out others in need.


I AM contemplating... the NOT was a typo... BUT they are all full (I literally checked every single one LOL) I have even reached out to some former charities I have ran for to see if I can coerce one LOL


----------



## ZellyB

courtneybeth said:


> I completed my first marathon today: 5:31:50.
> 
> It was tough going from 22 miles training run to running the full 26. I didn't realize how much you struggle in those last 4 miles and how your real race really begins at mile 20 onwards. So much learned and so much I will bring with me in 3 months to my next race.
> 
> Bring it on, Dopey. I am ready for you.



Congratulations!!


----------



## pixarmom

courtneybeth said:


> I completed my first marathon today: 5:31:50.
> 
> It was tough going from 22 miles training run to running the full 26. I didn't realize how much you struggle in those last 4 miles and how your real race really begins at mile 20 onwards. So much learned and so much I will bring with me in 3 months to my next race.
> 
> Bring it on, Dopey. I am ready for you.



Congratulations!!!  First marathon is so exciting!!


----------



## trackgam

courtneybeth said:


> I completed my first marathon today: 5:31:50.
> 
> It was tough going from 22 miles training run to running the full 26. I didn't realize how much you struggle in those last 4 miles and how your real race really begins at mile 20 onwards. So much learned and so much I will bring with me in 3 months to my next race.
> 
> Bring it on, Dopey. I am ready for you.


Congrats!!!!! So exciting! you will do amazing!


----------



## cavepig

courtneybeth said:


> I completed my first marathon today: 5:31:50.
> 
> It was tough going from 22 miles training run to running the full 26. I didn't realize how much you struggle in those last 4 miles and how your real race really begins at mile 20 onwards. So much learned and so much I will bring with me in 3 months to my next race.
> 
> Bring it on, Dopey. I am ready for you.


Congrats, awesome job!  You'll smash Dopey!


----------



## Chaitali

@courtneybeth Congrats on that first marathon!  

As far as Disney costumes, great timing for that question.  We just finalized our Halloween costumes and are going as Jack and Sally from the Nightmare before Christmas.


----------



## croach

courtneybeth said:


> I completed my first marathon today: 5:31:50.
> 
> It was tough going from 22 miles training run to running the full 26. I didn't realize how much you struggle in those last 4 miles and how your real race really begins at mile 20 onwards. So much learned and so much I will bring with me in 3 months to my next race.
> 
> Bring it on, Dopey. I am ready for you.



Congratulations! Avoid all stairs today!


----------



## Princess KP

courtneybeth said:


> I completed my first marathon today: 5:31:50.
> 
> It was tough going from 22 miles training run to running the full 26. I didn't realize how much you struggle in those last 4 miles and how your real race really begins at mile 20 onwards. So much learned and so much I will bring with me in 3 months to my next race.
> 
> Bring it on, Dopey. I am ready for you.


Congratulations!!


----------



## BikeFan

courtneybeth said:


> I completed my first marathon today: 5:31:50.
> 
> It was tough going from 22 miles training run to running the full 26. I didn't realize how much you struggle in those last 4 miles and how your real race really begins at mile 20 onwards. So much learned and so much I will bring with me in 3 months to my next race.
> 
> Bring it on, Dopey. I am ready for you.



Congratulations!  Which one did you do?


----------



## drummerwife

courtneybeth said:


> I completed my first marathon today: 5:31:50.
> 
> It was tough going from 22 miles training run to running the full 26. I didn't realize how much you struggle in those last 4 miles and how your real race really begins at mile 20 onwards. So much learned and so much I will bring with me in 3 months to my next race.
> 
> Bring it on, Dopey. I am ready for you.


Congratulations!!! First marathon memories are very special. Especially after time has passed...


----------



## sourire

Congratulations @courtneybeth!!!!


----------



## TeeterTots

courtneybeth said:


> I completed my first marathon today: 5:31:50.
> 
> It was tough going from 22 miles training run to running the full 26. I didn't realize how much you struggle in those last 4 miles and how your real race really begins at mile 20 onwards. So much learned and so much I will bring with me in 3 months to my next race.
> 
> Bring it on, Dopey. I am ready for you.


Oh my gosh...so exciting!!!!! I'm so scared!!!!


----------



## DOOM1001

drummerwife said:


> Congratulations!!! First marathon memories are very special. Especially after time has passed...



I agree,the excitement that comes with your first full is unmatched.There's still a video I watch on YouTube every now and then to relive those first marathon memories.Its special to me not only because the runners(Adam and Franze), give a first hand account of everything going on but that I actually show up in the video at mile 19 and at the finish line as we get our medals,I ran next to them for a good chunk of the race yet I don't remember seeing them while running.That was the 2013 Disney full 20th anniversary,and I still follow him on YouTube to a degree and was glad to hear they'll be running their second full this January to get the 25th anniversary medal.I've run the Disney full every year since that 20th and will be running my overall 8th full,here's the video.


----------



## bryana

Southwest Fliers - check those flights! New sale released today. Was ready to spend an extra $28 to change my flight to an earlier flight but today it dropped to $117 (from $153!) so I ended up saving a few bucks! Woohoo!


----------



## cavepig

I'm starting to feel jinxed for the marathon, 8 weeks ago tomorrow I fell running spraining both arms & a hand, almost healed still some pain, but then last night I trip and somehow fall backwards into the corner of a filing cabinet (saved my arms with just a cut).  It feels/looks like I was hit with a baseball bat. Never before fallen so bad & 2 now....ugh! so just a walk of .75 today to at least do something but it's freezing & rainy anyway so oh well.  Time for a bubble wrap suit!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I got some bad news that my BRF misread the POT date and didn't hers in in time.  She feels terrible, and since this was always about us signing up together and having a fun weekend together, I feel like I should drop back with her whatever corral she ends up.  Also, it just gives me another excuse to do marathon weekend again sometime!  Anyone run marathon in the back corral?  Were the character lines out of control?  Do you think riding Everest or anything else is out of the question now?


----------



## cavepig

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> I got some bad news that my BRF misread the POT date and didn't hers in in time.  She feels terrible, and since this was always about us signing up together and having a fun weekend together, I feel like I should drop back with her whatever corral she ends up.  Also, it just gives me another excuse to do marathon weekend again sometime!  Anyone run marathon in the back corral?  Were the character lines out of control?  Do you think riding Everest or anything else is out of the question now?


In  2016 I did not start in the back but finished in a clock of 7ish and character lines weren't bad the 2nd half when I was mixed in with corral P-ers. I remember wide world of sports characters lines having maybe 5 people.


----------



## GollyGadget

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> I got some bad news that my BRF misread the POT date and didn't hers in in time.  She feels terrible, and since this was always about us signing up together and having a fun weekend together, I feel like I should drop back with her whatever corral she ends up.  Also, it just gives me another excuse to do marathon weekend again sometime!  Anyone run marathon in the back corral?  Were the character lines out of control?  Do you think riding Everest or anything else is out of the question now?


I don't have any first-hand experience but it's going to depend a lot on your pace. For ex, if you run a 13mm pace instead of 16mm that gives you almost a 80 min buffer. That's if in fact you're in the very last corral, otherwise the buffer could be more. Did your friend enter a time that required POT?


----------



## ZellyB

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> I got some bad news that my BRF misread the POT date and didn't hers in in time.  She feels terrible, and since this was always about us signing up together and having a fun weekend together, I feel like I should drop back with her whatever corral she ends up.  Also, it just gives me another excuse to do marathon weekend again sometime!  Anyone run marathon in the back corral?  Were the character lines out of control?  Do you think riding Everest or anything else is out of the question now?



Agree with @cavepig the character lines will probably be bad early in the run, but on the marathon by the time you get to the second half, lines drop dramatically.  We also haven't started in the back, but we stop so much we always end up surrounded by much later corral folks.  As long as your moving pace is well below the 16 min/mile pace, you should still be fine to make multiple stops.  If you want to ride Everest, I'd recommend stopping minimally in the beginning to gain some time.  Last year at least, they were shuffling runners to the single rider line and at least by the time I got there (probably 20-25 minutes after park open) it was a pretty long line and I didn't want to wait that long.  If you can pace yourself to try and be at AK as close to open as possible, I think you could manage to ride and then hit lots of pictures after AK.  I'd still take my time through MK because, hello?, MK but otherwise just keep on moving down the road.


----------



## DopeyBadger

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> I got some bad news that my BRF misread the POT date and didn't hers in in time.  She feels terrible, and since this was always about us signing up together and having a fun weekend together, I feel like I should drop back with her whatever corral she ends up.  Also, it just gives me another excuse to do marathon weekend again sometime!  Anyone run marathon in the back corral?  Were the character lines out of control?  Do you think riding Everest or anything else is out of the question now?





ZellyB said:


> Last year at least, they were shuffling runners to the single rider line and at least by the time I got there (probably 20-25 minutes after park open) it was a pretty long line and I didn't want to wait that long. If you can pace yourself to try and be at AK as close to open as possible, I think you could manage to ride and then hit lots of pictures after AK. I'd still take my time through MK because, hello?, MK but otherwise just keep on moving down the road.



If you start in corral P and wanted to hit Everest as the park was opening (9:00am), then you would need to run about an 11:00 min/mile to the 13.1 mile mark.  These calculations assume the course does not change dramatically prior to Everest.

Math
Corral P starts at 6:35am
AK opens at 9:00am
Pace to make 13.1 miles in 2:25 is an 11:00 min/mile (+/- a few seconds) *technically arriving at 8:59:06

Let me know if you'd like me to make any other calculations as my spreadsheet can do it pretty quick to any major milestone on any of the marathon weekend courses.


----------



## DVCFan1994

DopeyBadger said:


> If you start in corral P and wanted to hit Everest as the park was opening (9:00am), then you would need to run about an 11:00 min/mile to the 13.1 mile mark.  These calculations assume the course does not change dramatically prior to Everest.
> 
> Math
> Corral P starts at 6:35am
> AK opens at 9:00am
> Pace to make 13.1 miles in 2:25 is an 11:00 min/mile (+/- a few seconds) *technically arriving at 8:59:06
> 
> Let me know if you'd like me to make any other calculations as my spreadsheet can do it pretty quick to any major milestone on any of the marathon weekend courses.



I was literally typing a question wondering about this type of math as I got a notification about a new post to the thread  Any idea what time H starts?  Is there any reason to think the course will change significantly this year?


----------



## r2chewbaccad2

courtneybeth said:


> I completed my first marathon today: 5:31:50.
> 
> It was tough going from 22 miles training run to running the full 26. I didn't realize how much you struggle in those last 4 miles and how your real race really begins at mile 20 onwards. So much learned and so much I will bring with me in 3 months to my next race.
> 
> Bring it on, Dopey. I am ready for you.


Congratulations courtneybeth! I'll be running my first full at WDW in January. I'm up to 15 miles in my training so I've got a looooong way to go.
You'll be fine for Dopey!


----------



## FFigawi

DVCFan1994 said:


> I was literally typing a question wondering about this type of math as I got a notification about a new post to the thread  Any idea what time H starts?  Is there any reason to think the course will change significantly this year?



I'd imagine the course will be generally the same. There might be some small changes due to construction in the parks, but I'd be very surprised if they made wholesale alterations.


----------



## DopeyBadger

DVCFan1994 said:


> Any idea what time H starts?



Approximate start times.  Not 100% solid, but pretty close.

 



DVCFan1994 said:


> Is there any reason to think the course will change significantly this year?



High probability it won't change dramatically, but if we learned anything over the years it's to expect the unexpected.


----------



## DVCFan1994

FFigawi said:


> I'd imagine the course will be generally the same. There might be some small changes due to construction in the parks, but I'd be very surprised if they made wholesale alterations.





DopeyBadger said:


> Approximate start times.  Not 100% solid, but pretty close.
> 
> View attachment 276015
> 
> 
> 
> High probability it won't change dramatically, but if we learned anything over the years it's to expect the unexpected.



That was my guess, but I recall someone saying at one point they hoped they'd change it for the 25th, so I was curious if there'd been any rumblings I'd missed.  Although I had a general idea of the course, I looked at it again earlier, and now that I've done long runs in the 15-21 range, those stretches on the highway before and after WWOS look tiring, particularly because I've read mostly posts about runners dislike of the WWOS area itself.  But as a lover of BW/BC/EPCOT I still believe (naive as I may be) that those last miles will be my favorite 

Thanks for the start times @DopeyBadger!


----------



## FFigawi

DVCFan1994 said:


> Although I had a general idea of the course, I looked at it again earlier, and now that I've done long runs in the 15-21 range, those stretches on the highway before and after WWOS look tiring, particularly because I've read mostly posts about runners dislike of the WWOS area itself.



Leaving ESPN isn't so bad. You're running back past people heading in which gives you a nice mental boost. Plus, it's not too far to MGM and the rides, and then on to Epcot and the drinks.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Leaving ESPN isn't so bad. You're running back past people heading in which gives you a nice mental boost. Plus, it's not too far to MGM and the rides, and then on to Epcot and the drinks.


Speaking of rides, I know you booked Fastpasses last year in DHS. With the new FP/MDE rules I don't think you'll be able to do that anymore and just have to standby them. Someone mentioned the new rules and the marathon and I thought of what you did last year.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Speaking of rides, I know you booked Fastpasses last year in DHS. With the new FP/MDE rules I don't think you'll be able to do that anymore and just have to standby them. Someone mentioned the new rules and the marathon and I thought of what you did last year.



No FPs this year (last Dopey) ... we thought about it, but @FFigawi ended up just walking up to the rides and they let him through.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> No FPs last year ... we thought about it, but @FFigawi ended up just walking up to the rides and they let him through.


That works lol. I just thought I would mention it since it was discussed last year.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Thank you for the advice @cavepig and @ZellyB I think you're right that it would be wise to pass characters in the first half.  It's really hard to know how my legs are going to feel as I've never even run longer than 15 miles at this point.  This is all just such a new experience for me!


GollyGadget said:


> I don't have any first-hand experience but it's going to depend a lot on your pace. For ex, if you run a 13mm pace instead of 16mm that gives you almost a 80 min buffer. That's if in fact you're in the very last corral, otherwise the buffer could be more. Did your friend enter a time that required POT?


Yes, we put in 4 hours and 30 minutes as our finish.  Now that I have seen many more runners complete marathons on Instagram and other places, I realize that this is a way too optimistic time!! Also, I put in my half marathon POT as 2 hours 17 minutes, so maybe rundisney would push me to a back corral anyway since my estimated time is more optimistic than my POT proves.  I think because my friend put in 4h30min estimate and didn't enter a POT that does not bode well for her corral placement?



DopeyBadger said:


> If you start in corral P and wanted to hit Everest as the park was opening (9:00am), then you would need to run about an 11:00 min/mile to the 13.1 mile mark.  These calculations assume the course does not change dramatically prior to Everest.
> 
> Math
> Corral P starts at 6:35am
> AK opens at 9:00am
> Pace to make 13.1 miles in 2:25 is an 11:00 min/mile (+/- a few seconds) *technically arriving at 8:59:06
> 
> Let me know if you'd like me to make any other calculations as my spreadsheet can do it pretty quick to any major milestone on any of the marathon weekend courses.


OK, these calculations are awesome!  Thanks so much!  It sounds like we need to decide if Everest is a priority for us.  I'm a little worried that two of us weaving in a back corral trying to make that time is unrealistic, but we shall see!  

I was pretty bummed about this whole thing yesterday, but have since realized that no matter what this is going to be an amazing experience!  I will be running my very first marathon in Disney World with one of my very favorite people!  Even if all we do is pass and wave at characters, this will still be something I will never forget. I'm pretty grateful that this thing is even possible for me.


----------



## Keels

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Thank you for the advice @cavepig and @ZellyB I think you're right that it would be wise to pass characters in the first half.  It's really hard to know how my legs are going to feel as I've never even run longer than 15 miles at this point.  This is all just such a new experience for me!
> 
> Yes, we put in 4 hours and 30 minutes as our finish.  Now that I have seen many more runners complete marathons on Instagram and other places, I realize that this is a way too optimistic time!! Also, I put in my half marathon POT as 2 hours 17 minutes, so maybe rundisney would push me to a back corral anyway since my estimated time is more optimistic than my POT proves.  I think because my friend put in 4h30min estimate and didn't enter a POT that does not bode well for her corral placement?
> 
> 
> OK, these calculations are awesome!  Thanks so much!  It sounds like we need to decide if Everest is a priority for us.  I'm a little worried that two of us weaving in a back corral trying to make that time is unrealistic, but we shall see!
> 
> I was pretty bummed about this whole thing yesterday, but have since realized that no matter what this is going to be an amazing experience!  I will be running my very first marathon in Disney World with one of my very favorite people!  Even if all we do is pass and wave at characters, this will still be something I will never forget. I'm pretty grateful that this thing is even possible for me.



SO.

Here's my experience with Runner Relations (both as a runner and as a volunteer/TrackShack volunteer) and what I would tell my BRF to do in this situation ... ONLY IF HER PROOF OF TIME RACE WAS RUN BEFORE THE PROOF OF TIME DEADLINE:

1. ASAP, have her email disneysports@trackshack.com to plead her case - she entered a 4:30 finish time, but forgot to put in the actual link as she got her dates mixed up. Send the link to the results AND a screenshot as an attachment. If this is her first-ever RunDisney race, the process can be extremely overwhelming especially since RunDisney is terrible about communication when it comes to deadlines.

2. Have her print out the following:
- PoT Race Result
- Registration Receipt from Active
And have her bring those with her to the Expo 

3. After she picks up her bib, have her swing by Runner Relations for an in-person chance to plead her case if TrackShack says no right out of the gate. As long as that PoT was run BEFORE the PoT cutoff, chances are very good they'll hear her out and move her up to a corral closer to 4:30 -  a 4:30 marathon is way different than a 6:30 marathon, and it's safer for all involved if the runner going for a 4:30 is around like-speed runners instead of trying to make up time and swerve around people (and over curbs and grass) to get some room to run their own pace.

Good luck!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> That works lol. I just thought I would mention it since it was discussed last year.



I appreciate you looking out for us. We went standby or single rider for each of the rides. Not as efficient as FP, but about as effective.


----------



## DOOM1001

DVCFan1994 said:


> That was my guess, but I recall someone saying at one point they hoped they'd change it for the 25th, so I was curious if there'd been any rumblings I'd missed.  Although I had a general idea of the course, I looked at it again earlier, and now that I've done long runs in the 15-21 range, those stretches on the highway before and after WWOS look tiring, particularly because I've read mostly posts about runners dislike of the WWOS area itself.  But as a lover of BW/BC/EPCOT I still believe (naive as I may be) that those last miles will be my favorite
> 
> Thanks for the start times @DopeyBadger!



The last 3-4 miles of the full are without a doubt my favorite part of the race and why the Disney full is my favorite race anywhere.A marathon is called a marathon for a reason,its a long way,but at Disney you can break the race up into segments,Epcot to MK,MK to AK,AK to WWoS and then once you get to DHS,the Boardwalk and Epcot which are also my favorite areas in WDW and are full of spectators cheering you on it makes for a great finish of the race.The WWoS section is basically about a 5K and yes it feels like its a probably longer after having run around another 5K from AK to WWoS but I actually enjoy WWoS,I look forward to running Champion stadium and overall I enjoy the complex.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Inquiring minds wanna know: What time do beer carts in Epcot open on Marathon day? (priorities)


----------



## bryana

Simba's Girl said:


> Inquiring minds wanna know: What time do beer carts in Epcot open on Marathon day? (priorities)



As far as I knew World Showcase kiosks always open at 11 without except, but maybe I'm wrong and someone else will chime in.


----------



## Anisum

@DopeyBadger thanks for the start times. Looks like I'll probably be getting into Animal Kingdom just after opening which bodes well if I decide to do Everest.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Okay, so I have always run rD races with very good PoT (sub-2hr half times). This year I was not able to submit a PoT since I made a last minute decision to add the marathon and I don't have a race in the last 2 years run for time. I submitted my estimated finish time at 2:50 for the half for our group, and 5:40 for the full. Both will be very easily accomplished, but I have no idea what corral to expect based on those entries without a PoT. Anyone have any idea what I should expect?


----------



## DopeyBadger

BuckeyeBama said:


> Okay, so I have always run rD races with very good PoT (sub-2hr half times). This year I was not able to submit a PoT since I made a last minute decision to add the marathon and I don't have a race in the last 2 years run for time. I submitted my estimated finish time at 2:50 for the half for our group, and 5:40 for the full. Both will be very easily accomplished, but I have no idea what corral to expect based on those entries without a PoT. Anyone have any idea what I should expect?



 

The last two years of POT vs corral position (unofficially).  So potentially, around corral L.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

DopeyBadger said:


> View attachment 276160
> 
> The last two years of POT vs corral position (unofficially).  So potentially, around corral L.


Thank you


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Keels said:


> SO.
> 
> Here's my experience with Runner Relations (both as a runner and as a volunteer/TrackShack volunteer) and what I would tell my BRF to do in this situation ... ONLY IF HER PROOF OF TIME RACE WAS RUN BEFORE THE PROOF OF TIME DEADLINE:
> 
> 1. ASAP, have her email disneysports@trackshack.com to plead her case - she entered a 4:30 finish time, but forgot to put in the actual link as she got her dates mixed up. Send the link to the results AND a screenshot as an attachment. If this is her first-ever RunDisney race, the process can be extremely overwhelming especially since RunDisney is terrible about communication when it comes to deadlines.
> 
> 2. Have her print out the following:
> - PoT Race Result
> - Registration Receipt from Active
> And have her bring those with her to the Expo
> 
> 3. After she picks up her bib, have her swing by Runner Relations for an in-person chance to plead her case if TrackShack says no right out of the gate. As long as that PoT was run BEFORE the PoT cutoff, chances are very good they'll hear her out and move her up to a corral closer to 4:30 -  a 4:30 marathon is way different than a 6:30 marathon, and it's safer for all involved if the runner going for a 4:30 is around like-speed runners instead of trying to make up time and swerve around people (and over curbs and grass) to get some room to run their own pace.
> 
> Good luck!


THANK YOU!!  This is definintely worth giving it a try!!


----------



## Keels

Simba's Girl said:


> Inquiring minds wanna know: What time do beer carts in Epcot open on Marathon day? (priorities)



I've got this!

So - this year, the bar next to EE opened early ... like at 7:30 a.m.! @FFigawi was the first person to buy a drink during the Marathon!

France opens early, at 9 a.m., but most of the carts don't open until 11 a.m. Germany may open at 10:30 a.m., but it's been hit-or-miss (it opened early in 2016 but not this year).


----------



## Keels

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> THANK YOU!!  This is definintely worth giving it a try!!



Good luck! Hopefully they can help her via email since it's so close to close of PoT, but she probably has a decent shot of getting moved at Runner Relations come event weekend.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> So - this year, the bar next to EE opened early ... like at 7:30 a.m.! @FFigawi was the first person to buy a drink during the Marathon!



It's important to have goals


----------



## DopeyBadger

FFigawi said:


> It's important to have goals


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> It's important to have goals



Also, courage.


----------



## bcarey2k

Keels said:


> I've got this!
> 
> So - this year, the bar next to EE opened early ... like at 7:30 a.m.! @FFigawi was the first person to buy a drink during the Marathon!
> 
> France opens early, at 9 a.m., but most of the carts don't open until 11 a.m. Germany may open at 10:30 a.m., but it's been hit-or-miss (it opened early in 2016 but not this year).



So if you’re ‘that fast’ #notme, and just want to embrace the whole experience, a 1664 in France would be a option!


----------



## PrincessV

BuckeyeBama said:


> Okay, so I have always run rD races with very good PoT (sub-2hr half times). This year I was not able to submit a PoT since I made a last minute decision to add the marathon and I don't have a race in the last 2 years run for time. I submitted my estimated finish time at 2:50 for the half for our group, and 5:40 for the full. Both will be very easily accomplished, but I have no idea what corral to expect based on those entries without a PoT. Anyone have any idea what I should expect?


I went with no PoT (and entered whatever was the first finish time that didn't require it) for:
2016 Marathon - corral J
2017 Dopey - corral K


----------



## Simba's Girl

Keels said:


> I've got this!
> 
> So - this year, the bar next to EE opened early ... like at 7:30 a.m.! @FFigawi was the first person to buy a drink during the Marathon!
> 
> France opens early, at 9 a.m., but most of the carts don't open until 11 a.m. Germany may open at 10:30 a.m., but it's been hit-or-miss (it opened early in 2016 but not this year).



Thanks @Keels I knew I could count on you!!!

I'm planning on "beefing" DH as he runs through Epcot and his anticipated finish time is around 11am...I'm crossing fingers for Germany to be open but otherwise he'll have to suck up the "beer" in France weather he likes it or not! Literally-lol


----------



## Simba's Girl

Simba's Girl said:


> Thanks @Keels I knew I could count on you!!!
> 
> I'm planning on "beefing" DH as he runs through Epcot and his anticipated finish time is around 11am...I'm crossing fingers for Germany to be open but otherwise he'll have to suck up the "beer" in France weather he likes it or not! Literally-lol



OMG That autocorrect is hilarious and I am NOT going to change it...I will say I don't have the right equipment to beef him though...supposed to say "*beering*"


----------



## bcarey2k

Simba's Girl said:


> OMG That autocorrect is hilarious and I am NOT going to change it...I will say I don't have the right equipment to beef him though...supposed to say "*beering*"



I was going to inquire about the the rD tradition of ‘beefing’ ... but alas, it’s my first Dopey and I didn’t want to be ‘that guy’


----------



## courtneybeth

@Simba's Girl -  Husband is going to get me a beer so as I round EPCOT I can take a victory lap with a drink in hand 


And thanks to everyone for their cheers and well-wishes for my marathon this past weekend. It was the Long Beach Marathon in California ... so not quite as fun as everyone at Chicago since it was hilly in the back half.  It felt so good to crush it!


----------



## jmasgat

Keels said:


> I've got this!
> 
> So - this year, the bar next to EE opened early ... like at 7:30 a.m.! @FFigawi was the first person to buy a drink during the Marathon!
> 
> France opens early, at 9 a.m., but most of the carts don't open until 11 a.m. Germany may open at 10:30 a.m., but it's been hit-or-miss (it opened early in 2016 but not this year).



7:30?  Oh boy, this is seriously putting a kink in my plans to try and run a decent time for the marathon.


----------



## FFigawi

jmasgat said:


> 7:30?  Oh boy, this is seriously putting a kink in my plans to try and run a decent time for the marathon.



You're not training properly.


----------



## LilyJC

courtneybeth said:


> @Simba's Girl -  Husband is going to get me a beer so as I round EPCOT I can take a victory lap with a drink in hand
> 
> 
> And thanks to everyone for their cheers and well-wishes for my marathon this past weekend. It was the Long Beach Marathon in California ... so not quite as fun as everyone at Chicago since it was hilly in the back half.  It felt so good to crush it!



Mostly stalk for any Light Side news, but just had to comment and say you're brave for doing the Long Beach full. The half is one of my very least favorites, so I refuse to do the full! This past Sunday was my third and probably last time doing the half only because we do the Beach Cities Challenge most years. DH says no more though since he also hates Long Beach and isn't a huge fan of the OC half. We'll just keep our legacy status for Surf City. Congratulations! It was a beautiful day-last year and the year before that were nasty.


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> Also, courage.


Yeah listen, I think it must more courage than goals (or at least knowing your body). I certainly wouldn't have had it in me to take a beer half way through a marathon.


----------



## trackgam

BuckeyeBama said:


> Okay, so I have always run rD races with very good PoT (sub-2hr half times). This year I was not able to submit a PoT since I made a last minute decision to add the marathon and I don't have a race in the last 2 years run for time. I submitted my estimated finish time at 2:50 for the half for our group, and 5:40 for the full. Both will be very easily accomplished, but I have no idea what corral to expect based on those entries without a PoT. Anyone have any idea what I should expect?


OK so not sure if they still do this as I know there is "no corral changes at the expo" but I went to guest relations and brought up an issue where I needed an earlier corral bc of a family emergency or I wouldnt have been able to run and they told me they didnt do this anymore and asked if I ever ran rD races. I told them I had and they brought up my all of my info, I believe it was from 2011- 2016 and moved my corral up. They said they wanted to make sure that before they moved me, that I would be in a corral that wouldnt pose risk to myself or other athletes BUT said that they couldnt put me in a corral better than C based on something about they would need the race management or director to approve that big of a move. Its worth trying....


----------



## IamTrike

courtneybeth said:


> @Simba's Girl -  Husband is going to get me a beer so as I round EPCOT I can take a victory lap with a drink in hand
> 
> 
> And thanks to everyone for their cheers and well-wishes for my marathon this past weekend. It was the Long Beach Marathon in California ... so not quite as fun as everyone at Chicago since it was hilly in the back half.  It felt so good to crush it!



This makes me wonder.   What's the most random thing you could get someone to give you to cross the finish line with.   I've always wanted someone to give me 2 turkey legs so I can cross the finish line while eating like a viking.  Either that or an entire pizza from Via Napoli. I'd like to run that across to "deliver" it to a volunteer.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

trackgam said:


> OK so not sure if they still do this as I know there is "no corral changes at the expo" but I went to guest relations and brought up an issue where I needed an earlier corral bc of a family emergency or I wouldnt have been able to run and they told me they didnt do this anymore and asked if I ever ran rD races. I told them I had and they brought up my all of my info, I believe it was from 2011- 2016 and moved my corral up. They said they wanted to make sure that before they moved me, that I would be in a corral that wouldnt pose risk to myself or other athletes BUT said that they couldnt put me in a corral better than C based on something about they would need the race management or director to approve that big of a move. Its worth trying....


Thanks - I don't really need to move corrals. I'll have fun no matter where I start. Just trying to figure out what my start time will look like. May sleep in more since I am going to be so far back this time.


----------



## trackgam

DopeyBadger said:


> Approximate start times.  Not 100% solid, but pretty close.
> 
> View attachment 276015
> 
> 
> 
> High probability it won't change dramatically, but if we learned anything over the years it's to expect the unexpected.



Wow, they do just get every corral started within that hour time


BuckeyeBama said:


> Thanks - I don't really need to move corrals. I'll have fun no matter where I start. Just trying to figure out what my start time will look like. May sleep in more since I am going to be so far back this time.


LOL thats what I was wondering.... if the later corrals could come later as I am running with a friend this year who has never ran anything before and a marathon was on her bucket list... so since we are running together, we are doing the same corral. I figure if it doesnt start until 630, I can get there at 5:15 and walk to the start LOL


----------



## JeffW

FFigawi said:


> You're not training properly.



How many Beer Mile attempts should be planned during an 18 week Dopey plan?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

trackgam said:


> LOL thats what I was wondering.... if the later corrals could come later as I am running with a friend this year who has never ran anything before and a marathon was on her bucket list... so since we are running together, we are doing the same corral. I figure if it doesnt start until 630, I can get there at 5:15 and walk to the start LOL


I have done this a few times at WDW. Just be prepared - it is a lot harder for me to run a 6:30 marathon than a 4:30-5:00 marathon. Seems counterintuitive, but the slower pace and being on your feet for 2 more hours really takes a toll.


----------



## lhermiston

Okay gang, let’s talk marathon training plans. 

I finished my first marathon in about 4:22 and my second in about 4:32. I’m not disappointed in either time, but I think I have it in me to get closer to 4:00. 

For both races, I’ve relied on a “first time” marathon guide that was all about finishing upright. Not speed work. No intervals. Just distance.  Now that I have a couple marathons under my belt, I’d like to upgrade my training a bit. 

I’m curious what plans you all use, what they entail, cost, etc. My next marathon is planned for late April and I plan to start training in January. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JeffW

lhermiston said:


> Okay gang, let’s talk marathon training plans.
> 
> I finished my first marathon in about 4:22 and my second in about 4:32. I’m not disappointed in either time, but I think I have it in me to get closer to 4:00.
> 
> For both races, I’ve relied on a “first time” marathon guide that was all about finishing upright. Not speed work. No intervals. Just distance.  Now that I have a couple marathons under my belt, I’d like to upgrade my training a bit.
> 
> I’m curious what plans you all use, what they entail, cost, etc. My next marathon is planned for late April and I plan to start training in January.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I used Hal Higdon plans (free) for many of my first marathons.  For me, his Intermediate 1 plan was about the right step up in time/effort/distance when I transitioned past "just finish" as a goal.  You can easily drop the Thursday short run for another day of Cross training if 5 days a week is too much wear and tear on the body


----------



## courtneybeth

IamTrike said:


> This makes me wonder.   What's the most random thing you could get someone to give you to cross the finish line with.   I've always wanted someone to give me 2 turkey legs so I can cross the finish line while eating like a viking.  Either that or an entire pizza from Via Napoli. I'd like to run that across to "deliver" it to a volunteer.



I saw pics of a girl finishing once with a funnel cake. 

I love your idea of Turkey Legs


----------



## rteetz

JeffW said:


> I used Hal Higdon plans (free) for many of my first marathons.  For me, his Intermediate 1 plan was about the right step up in time/effort/distance when I transitioned past "just finish" as a goal.  You can easily drop the Thursday short run for another day of Cross training if 5 days a week is too much wear and tear on the body


Yeah I’m using Higdon as well but with some modifications due to my schedule. Still getting most of the mileage and what not though.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> Okay gang, let’s talk marathon training plans.
> 
> I finished my first marathon in about 4:22 and my second in about 4:32. I’m not disappointed in either time, but I think I have it in me to get closer to 4:00.
> 
> For both races, I’ve relied on a “first time” marathon guide that was all about finishing upright. Not speed work. No intervals. Just distance.  Now that I have a couple marathons under my belt, I’d like to upgrade my training a bit.
> 
> I’m curious what plans you all use, what they entail, cost, etc. My next marathon is planned for late April and I plan to start training in January.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I started out with the Higdon novice plans and go back to them when I'm not working towards any specific goal.  For goal work and improvement, I've been using @DopeyBadger plans.  He customizes the plan for your current and desired fitness, your goals for the training cycle and how many days you are willing to commit to training.  At heart, I think the plans are Hanson's-based, but they are heavily personalized and don't feel as overwhelming as a strict Hanson's approach.  I've been very happy with my results on his plans and recommend you drop him a line.


----------



## DopeyBadger

lhermiston said:


> Okay gang, let’s talk marathon training plans.
> 
> I finished my first marathon in about 4:22 and my second in about 4:32. I’m not disappointed in either time, but I think I have it in me to get closer to 4:00.
> 
> For both races, I’ve relied on a “first time” marathon guide that was all about finishing upright. Not speed work. No intervals. Just distance.  Now that I have a couple marathons under my belt, I’d like to upgrade my training a bit.
> 
> I’m curious what plans you all use, what they entail, cost, etc. My next marathon is planned for late April and I plan to start training in January.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



You tell me what you can do and what your current fitness is and I write the best plan I can come up with.  It's based on your availability, races, current fitness, injury history, etc.  I also give you a rough estimate at the start at what I think is possible at the end, but of course I don't make a solid guess until much closer to race day.  Just send me a PM if interested.  I offer the service for free to all the DIS members interested.  Now's a great time for me because everyone for the most part has their Winter/WDW Marathon Weekend plans in place so I'm in a down period of time.  It'll pick back up in January.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

lhermiston said:


> Okay gang, let’s talk marathon training plans.
> 
> I finished my first marathon in about 4:22 and my second in about 4:32. I’m not disappointed in either time, but I think I have it in me to get closer to 4:00.
> 
> For both races, I’ve relied on a “first time” marathon guide that was all about finishing upright. Not speed work. No intervals. Just distance.  Now that I have a couple marathons under my belt, I’d like to upgrade my training a bit.
> 
> I’m curious what plans you all use, what they entail, cost, etc. My next marathon is planned for late April and I plan to start training in January.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I used this plan to get below 4:00 for the first time many years ago (http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_4/129.shtml). I now have a personally modified program.


----------



## pixarmom

I'm very much like @lhermiston - my two marathons this year were 4:26 and 4:35.  In good weather conditions, my HM is around 1:52/1:53, so my McMillan estimate (based on HM POT) says I should be able to run a marathon in 3:58.  OK, maybe!

Regarding training plans, I've always used a modified version of the runDisney plans (finishing in upright position) but I spread out the mileage more along the way and only went up to 21 miles on a training run.  Following that approach, there was my failed experiment - running lower mileage and high frequency.  This works really well for me for 5K-half marathon distances.  On the other hand, I think it contributed to my leg cramps at mile 15 of the marathon earlier this month. So I'm not going to repeat that experiment for a full marathon.

@DopeyBadger just created a plan for me for Goofy 2018 and I absolutely love it.  Customized for me, and he's even tolerant of the fact that I've ditched all technology and can't come back with any data!  So I'm running by perceived effort based on a DB training plan.  I told him that regardless of the time outcomes, it's already a success.  Now I feel like I have a great plan, but it doesn't stress me out.  At some point, it would be great to finish closer to 4:00, but it's not my main objective right now.


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> You tell me what you can do and what your current fitness is and I write the best plan I can come up with.  It's based on your availability, races, current fitness, injury history, etc.  I also give you a rough estimate at the start at what I think is possible at the end, but of course I don't make a solid guess until much closer to race day.  Just send me a PM if interested.  I offer the service for free to all the DIS members interested.  Now's a great time for me because everyone for the most part has their Winter/WDW Marathon Weekend plans in place so I'm in a down period of time.  It'll pick back up in January.



Thanks, @DopeyBadger. I really appreciate the offer. I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again: you’re a credit to this great running community. I’ll be in touch.


----------



## Z-Knight

I'm on the "Beat the Badger" plan ... but just like my Illini (Univ. of Illinois) I am sucking it up this year (and we won't beat any badgers this year) so I'm planning on cheating. I am trying to procure some rockets to strap to my back - that should end well. And in the event that procurement fails (they tell me you can't just purchase that stuff on the open market - without being on a list), I am falling back on the Hanson's plan ... but let me be honest, I have no idea why so many people try Hansons, I don't see the benefits yet - is the goal to grow long hair? I don't know.


----------



## camaker

Actual training photo of @Z-Knight:


----------



## Anisum

courtneybeth said:


> I saw pics of a girl finishing once with a funnel cake.
> 
> I love your idea of Turkey Legs


Funnel cake sounds so messy and delicious. It leads me to believe the turkey leg is the better idea.

With regards to training plan I do whatever DopeyBadger tells me to run. It's a PDF which prevents editing. I'm not sure if I like that feature.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Z-Knight said:


> I'm on the "Beat the Badger" plan ... but just like my Illini (Univ. of Illinois) I am sucking it up this year (and we won't beat any badgers this year) so I'm planning on cheating. I am trying to procure some rockets to strap to my back - that should end well. And in the event that procurement fails (they tell me you can't just purchase that stuff on the open market - without being on a list), I am falling back on the Hanson's plan ... but let me be honest, I have no idea why so many people try Hansons, I don't see the benefits yet - is the goal to grow long hair? I don't know.
> 
> View attachment 276659



Glad to see the other option is off the table for now...


----------



## courtneybeth

You guys are cracking me up this morning!


----------



## GollyGadget

Z-Knight said:


> I'm on the "Beat the Badger" plan ... but just like my Illini (Univ. of Illinois) I am sucking it up this year (and we won't beat any badgers this year) so I'm planning on cheating. I am trying to procure some rockets to strap to my back - that should end well. And in the event that procurement fails (they tell me you can't just purchase that stuff on the open market - without being on a list), I am falling back on the Hanson's plan ... but let me be honest, I have no idea why so many people try Hansons, I don't see the benefits yet - is the goal to grow long hair? I don't know.
> 
> View attachment 276659


I think the benefit comes from running to the finish faster so that you no longer have to listen to mmmbop.


----------



## camaker

Anisum said:


> Funnel cake sounds so messy and delicious. It leads me to believe the turkey leg is the better idea.
> 
> With regards to training plan I do whatever DopeyBadger tells me to run. It's a PDF which prevents editing. I'm not sure if I like that feature.



The first thing I do when I get a new @DopeyBadger plan is copy it over to a spreadsheet manually.  That way I can record the actual data from my runs alongside the prescribed runs and (shhh, don't tell @DopeyBadger) it allows me to edit and move runs around to my heart's content!


----------



## Anisum

camaker said:


> The first thing I do when I get a new @DopeyBadger plan is copy it over to a spreadsheet manually.  That way I can record the actual data from my runs alongside the prescribed runs and (shhh, don't tell @DopeyBadger) it allows me to edit and move runs around to my heart's content!


GASP! So scandalous. I mean, I have a notebook that I keep at my desk that tracks my runs. It has stickers for runs I complete like I'm 5. Apparently this method doesn't work well when using a spreadsheet. They mostly just leave sticky spots on your monitor. Weird.


----------



## croach

DopeyBadger said:


> Glad to see the other option is off the table for now...
> 
> View attachment 276679



WHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

camaker said:


> The first thing I do when I get a new @DopeyBadger plan is copy it over to a spreadsheet manually.  That way I can record the actual data from my runs alongside the prescribed runs and (shhh, don't tell @DopeyBadger) it allows me to edit and move runs around to my heart's content!





Anisum said:


> GASP! So scandalous. I mean, I have a notebook that I keep at my desk that tracks my runs. It has stickers for runs I complete like I'm 5. Apparently this method doesn't work well when using a spreadsheet. They mostly just leave sticky spots on your monitor. Weird.



LOL!  I could always email you the excel file to save time.


----------



## lhermiston

GollyGadget said:


> I think the benefit comes from running to the finish faster so that you no longer have to listen to mmmbop.



You say that as if you don’t realize that “mmmbop” is probably one of the top 10 songs ever recorded.


----------



## Z-Knight

GollyGadget said:


> I think the benefit comes from running to the finish faster so that you no longer have to listen to mmmbop.


----------



## Z-Knight

camaker said:


> Actual training photo of @Z-Knight:
> 
> View attachment 276677


so awesome


----------



## Z-Knight

croach said:


> WHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


@DopeyBadger be like ... unfortunately he seems get stronger faster after injuries.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

pixarmom said:


> I'm very much like @lhermiston - my two marathons this year were 4:26 and 4:35.  In good weather conditions, my HM is around 1:52/1:53, so my McMillan estimate (based on HM POT) says I should be able to run a marathon in 3:58.  OK, maybe!


This is almost exactly what I faced for a couple of years. I was consistently running HMs at 1:50-1:52, but my marathons wouldn't drop below 4:20. I worked with a running coach and he told me that my problem was not running enough miles/week. At the time I was running 40 miles/week. He gave a training plan to get my base up to 45 miles/week and recommended that I peak at 70 miles/week during my training buildup for my next marathon. That got me under 4:00 for the first time. So, for me, it was mileage.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I love Hanson.


----------



## roxymama

Dis_Yoda said:


> I love Hanson.



Time to head to Epcot's Eat to the Beat Concert Series!  (pssst I'll be getting an mmmhops from Fife & Drum on 11/1)

10/30 – 11/1 – Hanson (“MMMBop”)


----------



## Z-Knight

Dis_Yoda said:


> I love Hanson.


----------



## croach

Z-Knight said:


>



I think we had this discussion over in the Wine and Dine thread but their music now isn't that bad. Don't @ me.


----------



## steph0808

I am using a DopeyBadger plan to train for a marathon on November 5th. Then we'll see if he gets the rights to WDW marathon training plan... 

 

Of course, I can't complain. I've already set 1 mile, 5k, and 7k PRs during one race, and I set a 10k PR during a normal training run. I'm running long runs easily at a pace that I was racing half marathons at back in the summer. So I think I can see the benefit!


----------



## cavepig

Dis_Yoda said:


> I love Hanson.


Me too!

As for marathon training I'm on the "stop falling & hurting myself plan would be nice"!  I'm pretty sure my ribs are bruised from my file cabinet fall the other night, but I'm still be able to get out and run/walk just not my regular paces or as many miles this week. Hoping next week will be better as our weather looks lovely.

---Or more so I take the ideas from Higdon plans and incoporate them into my own. I prefer 6 days of running but sometimes it's just 5 due to my schedule/weather. I like getting a speed work out in every week.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Z-Knight said:


>



I'm a 31 year old female that grew up with Hanson.  No shame here!



roxymama said:


> Time to head to Epcot's Eat to the Beat Concert Series!  (pssst I'll be getting an mmmhops from Fife & Drum on 11/1)
> 
> 10/30 – 11/1 – Hanson (“MMMBop”)



I wish!  Our trip to Italy we're currently on took our vacation time so no extended Wine and Dine trip - just a long weekend.  I'm ok with this because of all the food and wine.  I'm scared of the scale when we get home.


----------



## JClimacus

lhermiston said:


> Okay gang, let’s talk marathon training plans.
> 
> I finished my first marathon in about 4:22 and my second in about 4:32. I’m not disappointed in either time, but I think I have it in me to get closer to 4:00.
> 
> For both races, I’ve relied on a “first time” marathon guide that was all about finishing upright. Not speed work. No intervals. Just distance.  Now that I have a couple marathons under my belt, I’d like to upgrade my training a bit.
> 
> I’m curious what plans you all use, what they entail, cost, etc. My next marathon is planned for late April and I plan to start training in January.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



My first marathon was Disney 2015. I started training for it in Jan. 2014 from a base of 30 years of running 12 miles/week simply for some base level of fitness. I rarely ran more than 4 miles at a time. I gradually worked my mileage up during the year, to the point that I was running 30 to 35 miles/week over the summer. Then I trained on the Higdon Intermediate 2 plan during the Fall and ran a 3:52 at Disney.

I've used the Higdon Intermediate 2 plan for every marathon since and I don't vary it much. Training for this last marathon I ran more pace runs than I usually do and more hills as well. This was also my 3rd marathon training cycle this year so I have a lot of miles in the bank... and I think that was the main factor contributing to a PR. I simply didn't slow down in the last 10k.

The Higdon Intermediate 2 is free (just google it). It involves 5 days of running and long runs on Sunday (my favorite part of it. I love getting up very early, running the roads alone and listening to audiobooks.)


----------



## JClimacus

BuckeyeBama said:


> This is almost exactly what I faced for a couple of years. I was consistently running HMs at 1:50-1:52, but my marathons wouldn't drop below 4:20. I worked with a running coach and he told me that my problem was not running enough miles/week. At the time I was running 40 miles/week. He gave a training plan to get my base up to 45 miles/week and recommended that I peak at 70 miles/week during my training buildup for my next marathon. That got me under 4:00 for the first time. So, for me, it was mileage.



Wow! That's a lot of miles! I've never run more than 50 miles in a week, the peak on Higdon Intermediate 2. I'd be afraid of injuring myself at 70 miles. Even at 50 I need that lower mileage week that comes after on Higdon 2 to recover. What's your long run on a 70 mile week?


----------



## jmasgat

lhermiston said:


> Okay gang, let’s talk marathon training plans.
> 
> I finished my first marathon in about 4:22 and my second in about 4:32. I’m not disappointed in either time, but I think I have it in me to get closer to 4:00.
> 
> For both races, I’ve relied on a “first time” marathon guide that was all about finishing upright. Not speed work. No intervals. Just distance.  Now that I have a couple marathons under my belt, I’d like to upgrade my training a bit.
> 
> I’m curious what plans you all use, what they entail, cost, etc. My next marathon is planned for late April and I plan to start training in January.
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I'm going to be an outlier, I'm sure.  But up until recently, I have used a FIRST plan of 3 days running /week and not extremely high mileage. I have had good success with it.  So after I ran my first marathon, at 4:09, I used the FIRST plan and ran a 3:53, and 1:48 1/2.  It worked for me--i.e. my 5k/10k/1/2 and full times are pretty much consistent with one another.


----------



## michigandergirl

jmasgat said:


> I'm going to be an outlier, I'm sure.  But up until recently, I have used a FIRST plan of 3 days running /week and not extremely high mileage. I have had good success with it.  So after I ran my first marathon, at 4:05, I used the FIRST plan and ran a 3:53, and 1:48 1/2.  It worked for me--i.e. my 5k/10k/1/2 and full times are pretty much consistent with one another.



Just curious, did you do cross training on the other days? Strength training?


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> I think we had this discussion over in the Wine and Dine thread but their music now isn't that bad. Don't @ me.



Says the guy who asked if hashtags were still a thing ...


----------



## BuckeyeBama

JClimacus said:


> Wow! That's a lot of miles! I've never run more than 50 miles in a week, the peak on Higdon Intermediate 2. I'd be afraid of injuring myself at 70 miles. Even at 50 I need that lower mileage week that comes after on Higdon 2 to recover. What's your long run on a 70 mile week?


First, I haven't done this in a few years. I am now 50 and my mileage will top out at 57 for the Goofy training. My typical marathon training now tops out at about 50.

But, to answer your question, my 70 mile week included a long run of 28 miles. I have gone as high as 30 miles in marathon prep, but that is mostly because I love those long runs. Now my long runs top out at 24, and that is probably too high, but I love it. 

ETA - also consider that I often run 7 days/week. During last years Dopey training, I ran almost 200 consecutive days. My legs are stronger if I don't take days off.


----------



## jmasgat

michigandergirl said:


> Just curious, did you do cross training on the other days? Strength training?



I cross train on the other days--cycling (in or out or spin class), occasional swimming.  I also do yoga at least 2-3 x/week.  I do try to woork in strength training--but I am not as rigorous about that as yoga.


----------



## JClimacus

BuckeyeBama said:


> First, I haven't done this in a few years. I am now 50 and my mileage will top out at 57 for the Goofy training. My typical marathon training now tops out at about 50.
> 
> But, to answer your question, my 70 mile week included a long run of 28 miles. I have gone as high as 30 miles in marathon prep, but that is mostly because I love those long runs. Now my long runs top out at 24, and that is probably too high, but I love it.
> 
> ETA - also consider that I often run 7 days/week. During last years Dopey training, I ran almost 200 consecutive days. My legs are stronger if I don't take days off.



I love the long runs too but 20 is plenty far enough for me. Some people prefer running every day and others like the days off; I'm the latter. I know a guy here in town who has gone more than a year without missing a day. Everyone is different...


----------



## jmasgat

I had a disturbing thought while out running 8 easy miles in the rain this morning......I am actually looking forward to running Dopey!  I realize that may sound weird, but I am not the type to approach races with a "joie de vivre" attitude.  Races are usually serious, nerve-wracking events.  I don't race often, and when I do it is always with a desired competitive outcome.

But Dopey is different.  I can't "race" 4 races, so--as a mantra of an old management training program I took declared--I have "released the outcome".  The thought of running the races at an easy pace has some appeal.

OTOH, if I could just maintain my easy pace through the whole marathon, I still have a chance to BQ, so there is that nagging little thing. Fortunately, that will figure itself out on race day.


----------



## lhermiston

BuckeyeBama said:


> This is almost exactly what I faced for a couple of years. I was consistently running HMs at 1:50-1:52, but my marathons wouldn't drop below 4:20. I worked with a running coach and he told me that my problem was not running enough miles/week. At the time I was running 40 miles/week. He gave a training plan to get my base up to 45 miles/week and recommended that I peak at 70 miles/week during my training buildup for my next marathon. That got me under 4:00 for the first time. So, for me, it was mileage.



I suspect mileage is part of my issue. Even with long runs in the 18-20 mile range, I've been getting gassed and struggling to maintain my pace after the 13-14 mile point. I have 3 daughters, work 1.5 jobs when it's nice out and am the family chauffer most nights as my kids. Not complaining and I know I'm not the only person on these boards with a similar work/life load, but it does make it difficult for me to run as much as I'd like. I also have dealt with injuries that have forced me to scale back how many days I run each week in hopes of not getting hurt again.

I'm hoping by taking a little break after this last marathon that I can get my body reset and be 100 percent when training starts again. I'm trying to convince myself to incorporate yoga into my "off season," as well.


----------



## pixarmom

JClimacus said:


> I love the long runs too but 20 is plenty far enough for me. Some people prefer running every day and others like the days off; I'm the latter. I know a guy here in town who has gone more than a year without missing a day. Everyone is different...



I would prefer to run every day, but I asked @DopeyBadger to incorporate 1 day off per week into my plan because sometimes I just don't want to juggle the crazy 3-kid/work/life schedule and a run.  I didn't say "can't" because I've seen the every day approach - my dad was like the guy in your town.  He ran every day for 500 days without missing one when I was a kid.  It rained and snowed on him a lot!


----------



## lhermiston

pixarmom said:


> I would prefer to run every day, but I asked @DopeyBadger to incorporate 1 day off per week into my plan because sometimes I just don't want to juggle the crazy 3-kid/work/life schedule and a run.  I didn't say "can't" because I've seen the every day approach - my dad was like the guy in your town.  He ran every day for 500 days without missing one when I was a kid.  It rained and snowed on him a lot!



I’m the crazy guy that runs outdoors yearround, but running 500 days straight isn’t gonna happen!


----------



## LindseyJo22

I had an almost-year long running streak going until I had some hip issues (since diagnosed and generally not overly bothersome).  I have tried to re-start it, but somehow starting over is a lot harder!  I still love the idea of running every day for a year though


----------



## jaxonp

does anyone have a photo of last years pre order jacket?


----------



## jmasgat

LindseyJo22 said:


> I had an almost-year long running streak going until I had some hip issues (since diagnosed and generally not overly bothersome).  I have tried to re-start it, but somehow starting over is a lot harder!  I still love the idea of running every day for a year though





pixarmom said:


> I would prefer to run every day, but I asked @DopeyBadger to incorporate 1 day off per week into my plan because sometimes I just don't want to juggle the crazy 3-kid/work/life schedule and a run.  I didn't say "can't" because I've seen the every day approach - my dad was like the guy in your town.  He ran every day for 500 days without missing one when I was a kid.  It rained and snowed on him a lot!



So in 2011, when I ran Boston, I was behind a guy with a hand-written Tshirt.  It commented about how he had a 1000+ day running streak going on....until he had his heart attack, which cost him 4 days before he started running again-in the hospital!  He was now in the midst of a new streak. I wasn't quite sure what to think!


----------



## baxter24

jmasgat said:


> So in 2011, when I ran Boston, I was behind a guy with a hand-written Tshirt.  It commented about how he had a 1000+ day running streak going on....until he had his heart attack, which cost him 4 days before he started running again-in the hospital!  He was now in the midst of a new streak. I wasn't quite sure what to think!



I recently saw a segment on Real Sports about a guy who lives in Miami and has run 8 miles everyday for over 40 years. He even managed to run the day the hurricane hit a few months ago by running back and forth in this tiny space in the courtyard or somewhere like that. He has quite the following. People show up and run with him all the time. Definitely has a Forrest Gump vibe to him!


----------



## rteetz

As always Sundays are for Disney. I hope everyone had a great week. I started mine off today with a 10K PR!

Today's question:

Which of the Disney "mountain" rides is your favorite? (Big Thunder, Splash, Space)

My answer: Big Thunder Mountain Railroad, I have always loved this attraction. Since I could first ride it I have to do it at least once ever trip.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Which of the Disney "mountain" rides is your favorite? (Big Thunder, Splash, Space)



Space! I could ride it all day. Which I did as a kid once.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> As always Sundays are for Disney. I hope everyone had a great week. I started mine off today with a 10K PR!
> 
> Today's question:
> 
> Which of the Disney "mountain" rides is your favorite? (Big Thunder, Splash, Space)



Congratulations on the shiny new PR!  My answer to the question is "none of them". I'm not a ride person. Can't stand the feeling or illusion of falling, even if strapped in. I did accidentally ride Space Mountain on my first ever trip to Disney and that was enough to put me off all "mountaineering".


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Which of the Disney "mountain" rides is your favorite? (Big Thunder, Splash, Space)



Splash. Like them all, but Splash Mountain will always be my favorite ride at Disney World. It was the new attraction when I went to the parks as a kid, so it was the one ride we had to do(I realize they were all new to us, but it had that elementary school buzz);it didn’t disappoint. It also does a great job threading the needle as a water ride that doesn’t get you so wet that it changes the rest of your day. I don’t ride Kali River Rapids because I don’t want to walk around soaking wet all day and wearing a poncho on a ride seems like it defeats the purpose.


----------



## jaxonp

Paris Big Thunder.  The best.


----------



## ZellyB

Big Thunder for me. 

Congrats on the new PR, @rteetz


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Big Thunder for me.
> 
> Congrats on the new PR, @rteetz


Thanks!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQODTD: Space!.

I grew up in Florida in the 70s, so made lots of trips to Disney. We would line up at rope drop (although I don't think we knew it was called that) and RUN (yes, run, not walk) to Space Mountain. I think the best we ever did was 3rd in line.

BTW, that part of the half/marathon course always brings back those same memories: can I cut a second by cutting behind that trash can?


----------



## PCFriar80

Another Big Thunder fan!  And congrats on the 10K PR!


----------



## SheHulk

SPLASH! And great job nabbing a PR!


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> Another Big Thunder fan!  And congrats on the 10K PR!





SheHulk said:


> SPLASH! And great job nabbing a PR!



Thanks!


----------



## baxter24

Big Thunder for me and my house!

And congrats on the new PR @rteetz!


----------



## bryana

Congrats @rteetz on your PR!

ATQOTD: I really think that I have to go with Splash but Space is a really close second for me. I really love riding Splash right around sunset and seeing that view before the final drop.



How is everybody's training going? I got a late start on the day so I'm pushing my run off for a little bit since I just finally ate for the first time today. Got 7 miles on tap, via Higdon. This will be the end of week 3 of serious training for me. I was already in 10 miler/half condition so I started marathon training a little bit "behind" schedule.

Work has been insane for the last two weeks. I'm one of the supervisors in a warehouse. We're already short staffed, so of course the only employee under me would quit, and then two days later, we'd have layoffs throughout the company and lose two more warehouse employees to that . I work for a toy company so September/October through the end of the year is already normally insanely busy as it is. In the past, I've always let training fall to the wayside as work got this busy. However, I learned my lesson two years ago when I let marathon training fall the wayside and then went into the Philly Marathon VERY under trained and got hurt. So, I'm keeping up with my training so far and it's really proving to be beneficial mentally for me. Even after working 10 or 11 hours (of being on my feet, running around), coming home and putting on my running shoes and getting out on the road for 30-60 minutes has been a real bright spot. My feet aren't always too happy about it, but the rest of me is. LOL.


----------



## lhermiston

There’s Splash Mountain ... and then there’s everything else. 

Other rides might be fancier, have better technology or be more interactive, but nothing beats Splash in my book.


----------



## Sailormoon2

SPACE MOUTAIN for me


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Splash epitomizes everything that I love about WDW. It is my favorite ride in all parks, with Pandora a close second.


----------



## RENThead09

Big Thunder for me!
First ride I do.  Last ride I do.   Love it.  (even thought I love DL version better than WDW).

Hope to set a PR on the next trip.  5 times in one day is my current standard for WDW.  11 times at DLand, but that was using MaxPass.  Walk up, scan, make new FP for BTRR on phone for immediately, ride, repeat. LOL


----------



## TeeterTots

Splash for me! Love it!!! In the dark, in the rain, cold or hot, it's a different experience each time!

Congrats on the PR!!!


----------



## UNCBear24

Today's question:

Which of the Disney "mountain" rides is your favorite? (Big Thunder, Splash, Space)

I love all 3, but there's just something about that final drop on Splash Mountain that makes it my favorite.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Always Splash for me! When I went to Disney as a kid, it was the one ride we always did over and over until we got a good picture, and then we bought that picture to remember our vacation.  Still love doing it, especially when my mom gets to come on a trip with us


----------



## CherieFran

rteetz said:


> Which of the Disney "mountain" rides is your favorite? (Big Thunder, Splash, Space)



Big Thunder! I’m “retired” from Space after hurting my neck riding it a few years ago. And I’m usually at Disney in the winter, so depending on the weather, I’m not always up for Splash. I also hate big, straight drops. I’d rather go upside-down!


----------



## JClimacus

rteetz said:


> As always Sundays are for Disney. I hope everyone had a great week. I started mine off today with a 10K PR!
> 
> Today's question:
> 
> Which of the Disney "mountain" rides is your favorite? (Big Thunder, Splash, Space)
> 
> My answer: Big Thunder Mountain Railroad, I have always loved this attraction. Since I could first ride it I have to do it at least once ever trip.



Congratulations on the PR! I've always liked Big Thunder Mountain Railroad as well.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Answer: BTMRR during fireworks!

2nd place, but not an option-Everest!

Congrats on your PR


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Big Thunder!  Space mountain at Disneyland is better than MK's version


----------



## sunshine girl

rteetz said:


> Today's question:
> 
> Which of the Disney "mountain" rides is your favorite? (Big Thunder, Splash, Space)



Splash!! It has it all: catchy theme song, animatronics, jumping fountains, dancing chickens, thrilling drops, long ride time, and a great view of the park day or night.

However, Everest is really the mountain that holds a special place in my heart... it opened when I lived in Florida and I got to go to the AP preview. That weekend trip --- to be one of the first guests to ride a brand-new Everest --- ranks as one of my best Disney memories of all time! (Plus the yeti was fully functional back then... hopefully someday he'll return to his original, arm-swinging glory!)


----------



## DOOM1001

It might be old and ricketty but I have to put Space mtn at the top of the three MK mtns,I mean a ride you ride in near darkness is very unique and as much as I hear people say the DL version is better I hope our version always stays the same.Big Thunder is also an awesome ride,I think riding that ride at night is one of the better experiences at WDW.Overall I'm going to go with TOT as my overall favorite at WDW with Flight of Passage in second place,simulators tend to not have the same staying power as other rides but this one is simply the best,most immersive one ever,so time will tell if in 5 years I still feel its as amazing as it is today,I'm up to 6 rides on it,only using FP once,of the 5 other rides I waited around 2 hrs four times and 1 hr once,9 hours in line for it so far.


----------



## sourire

Congratulations @rteetz!!

Fave Mt: Big Thunder in MK; Space in DL


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> Which of the Disney "mountain" rides is your favorite? (Big Thunder, Splash, Space)



Space Mountain, DLParis. (Big Thunder was still under re-furb). WDW Space is not my cup of tea.


----------



## dragitoff

Questions for everyone.  I posed this question on the WISH board, but I guess that is a ghost town now.  I've got a house in Champions Gate and I'll be staying there Marathon Weekend.  Can someone give me some advice on the best routes to take coming into WDW each day for the races.  I'm doing Dopey so I'll have to do it 4 times, and I'd prefer to make that part of my day less stressful.  Secondly, what time should I plan to arrive?  Every time I've done Run Disney races in the past, I've stayed on property so it was easier to get there.  Normally, it takes me about 15 minutes to get to the Epcot parking lot when we're just going to the parks, but there's more traffic during that time, but all roads are open.  I would love to sleep as long as possible each day so these two questions answered will hopefully help with that!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## trackgam

BuckeyeBama said:


> I have done this a few times at WDW. Just be prepared - it is a lot harder for me to run a 6:30 marathon than a 4:30-5:00 marathon. Seems counterintuitive, but the slower pace and being on your feet for 2 more hours really takes a toll.


Yes, there have been a few times that I have shown up early for a later corral and by the time our corral started, I was stiff.... and yes I warm up and all that... its just standing around trying to stay warm while you are standing with a few hundred others LOL... though at princess due to the construction I ended up having to jump in a corral bc I was so late and missed my corral start....


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> Which of the Disney "mountain" rides is your favorite? (Big Thunder, Splash, Space)


In California it's clearly Space. Florida it's a bit closer between Space and Big Thunder. I would say that rides with mountain in the name are generally some of my favorites.


----------



## DVCFan1994

This is a tough one for me!  I'm going to have to go with Space mountain, but it was a hard choice between that and Splash!


----------



## Dis5150

Big Thunder! We also do it 1st and last! And Space also hurts my neck.


----------



## Barca33Runner

To piggyback the comments on Space Mountain hurting necks:

My father and BiL have both sworn off Space Mountain because it hurts their backs. Looks like many years of hardship for me to placate my nieces and nephews when they want to ride Space Mountain.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

Space is probably first for me, but Big Thunder is a very close second for sure!


----------



## dta87

For those following the Galloway Dopey training plan I cannot believe there are only 3 more long runs left before Marathon Weekend.  Long is double digit to me and I am not including the 2 Dopey simulation walks during training (so you could say 5 more long workouts).  That definitely makes it seem a lot closer than the calendar is showing. 

To answer the question I am going to have to break the rules and say Everest


----------



## Keels

dragitoff said:


> Questions for everyone.  I posed this question on the WISH board, but I guess that is a ghost town now.  I've got a house in Champions Gate and I'll be staying there Marathon Weekend.  Can someone give me some advice on the best routes to take coming into WDW each day for the races.  I'm doing Dopey so I'll have to do it 4 times, and I'd prefer to make that part of my day less stressful.  Secondly, what time should I plan to arrive?  Every time I've done Run Disney races in the past, I've stayed on property so it was easier to get there.  Normally, it takes me about 15 minutes to get to the Epcot parking lot when we're just going to the parks, but there's more traffic during that time, but all roads are open.  I would love to sleep as long as possible each day so these two questions answered will hopefully help with that!  Thanks!!!!



Coming from that direction, you should be fine following the Driving Directions in the event guide and just watch for signs diverting traffic:


----------



## dragitoff

Keels said:


> Coming from that direction, you should be fine following the Driving Directions in the event guide and just watch for signs diverting traffic:
> View attachment 277401



Thanks!  That's definitely what I was planning to do unless someone had a secret route that was better.  lol.


----------



## Keels

dragitoff said:


> Thanks!  That's definitely what I was planning to do unless someone had a secret route that was better.  lol.



I drive in from the other side of the parks and tend to just follow the directions and signs. It's easy peasy.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

dta87 said:


> For those following the Galloway Dopey training plan I cannot believe there are only 3 more long runs left before Marathon Weekend.  Long is double digit to me and I am not including the 2 Dopey simulation walks during training (so you could say 5 more long workouts).  That definitely makes it seem a lot closer than the calendar is showing.
> 
> To answer the question I am going to have to break the rules and say Everest


I have 21 more runs longer than 10 miles scheduled. I am doing something wrong.


----------



## GollyGadget

BuckeyeBama said:


> I have 21 more runs longer than 10 miles scheduled. I am doing something wrong.


I haven't even run 10 miles yet in my training. That comes this weekend.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

BuckeyeBama said:


> I have 21 more runs longer than 10 miles scheduled. I am doing something wrong.



I must be doing something wrong too. I have 2 runs *this week* over 10!


----------



## cavepig

Favorite Mountain - Big Thunder all the way!


----------



## FFigawi

BuckeyeBama said:


> I have 21 more runs longer than 10 miles scheduled. I am doing something wrong.



Me too! Someone's math is off somewhere.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Sunday question:
Tough one!  Splash embodies everything Disney does well: total immersion of theming with a bit of thrill.  
But I've got to give it to BTMR.  That ride is so fun, and there's nothing better than seeing my pre-schooler's proud smile when he/she rides it for the first time!


----------



## michigandergirl

Sunday question: This is tough, but I'm going with Space Mountain. My daughter rode it for the first time this past spring and her constant giggling throughout the ride was hilarious.


----------



## DopeyBadger

BuckeyeBama said:


> I have 21 more runs longer than 10 miles scheduled. I am doing something wrong.



If that's wrong, then I don't want to be right.  I've got 30 left and I haven't even started training in earnest yet!  To be fair though, most of those +10 mile runs only last about 65-80 min and to me it's all about the time.


----------



## Anisum

I have 4 more weeks (including this week) of running 5 days a week before I get to suffer throughenjoy running 6 days a week for 7 weeks.


----------



## dta87

BuckeyeBama said:


> I have 21 more runs longer than 10 miles scheduled. I am doing something wrong.





GollyGadget said:


> I haven't even run 10 miles yet in my training. That comes this weekend.





OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I must be doing something wrong too. I have 2 runs *this week* over 10!





FFigawi said:


> Me too! Someone's math is off somewhere.



I know Galloway plans are mostly to get you to the finish line in an upright state but seeing all of these posts makes me think I copied something wrong into my tracking spreadsheet but it does not look like I did.  Out of the 90 workouts prior to the Marathon weekend there are only 9 that call for double digit distances and about 528 total miles in training runs (using a 10 min mile for the 45 min maintenance runs).  Comparing this (2018 Dopey) to my 2015 Dopey training (85 of the 90 scheduled runs accomplished) I am about 75 miles ahead of that schedule and about 95 miles ahead of the plan baseline for this week in the training plan.  I still have about 300 miles more on the schedule and 39 workouts.  I felt pretty good in 2015 after the races so hopefully I feel just as good in January.  My wife already jokingly considers herself a running widow, I am not sure how she, or my knees, would take it if I was using one of your plans.



DopeyBadger said:


> If that's wrong, then I don't want to be right.  I've got 30 left and I haven't even started training in earnest yet!  To be fair though, most of those +10 mile runs only last about 65-80 min and to me it's all about the time.



I guess I would have a lot more 10 mile runs in my training if I could run at your pace.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

dta87 said:


> My wife already jokingly considers herself a running widow, I am not sure how she, or my knees, would take it if I was using one of your plans.


That's why you have to get her to run with you. My wife now runs with me 4 days/week. She is becoming as addicted to running as I am.


----------



## camaker

BuckeyeBama said:


> I have 21 more runs longer than 10 miles scheduled. I am doing something wrong.





OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I must be doing something wrong too. I have 2 runs *this week* over 10!



I'm right there in the boat with you guys.  2 scheduled runs over 10 miles this week and 13 scheduled between now and Marathon Weekend.  I don't even want to consider @DopeyBadger's schedule!


----------



## DopeyBadger

dta87 said:


> I guess I would have a lot more 10 mile runs in my training if I could run at your pace.



And to me that's the critical part when people compare training plans to each other.  If my current fitness pace dictates that my easy pace is an 8 min/mile and I want to do an 80 min workout, then I need to do 10 miles.  But if someone else's current fitness easy pace is a 16 min/mile and they do an 80 min workout, then they would need to do 5 miles.  On the surface it seems like I did more given 10 vs 5 miles, but based on my training philosophy we put in the same workout.  My training philosophy is centered around the basis of _relative current fitness pace X duration_.  Mileage is just a product of that.

This is an old post I made about a year ago but anytime these types of discussions come up I always dust it off:

_To me, there are two types of impressive (and neither is necessarily more impressive than the other). My basis for my opinion is the following.

1. I believe in perception of effort. The harder you run the faster you go. But everyone's 75% is equal to everyone else's 75% when relating perception of effort.
2. I believe that time spent running is an important factor, more so than mileage.
3. Mileage is a function of perceived effort x time. If you run faster (effort), or longer (time), then you increase your mileage.

Scenario 1

We have two people standing next to each other. I tell them both to run at 75% effort for 90 minutes. They both complete the workout.

Person A - 75% effort at 90 minutes
Person B - 75% effort at 90 minutes

Which is more impressive? Based on the information given, they are equal.

Person A ran 10 miles
Person B ran 5 miles

Which is more impressive? Based on the information given, Person A is more impressive. Person A's 75% effort is faster than Person B's 75% effort.

Scenario 2

We have two people standing next to each other. I tell them both to run at 75% effort for 13.1 miles. They both complete the workout.

Person C - 75% effort for 13.1 miles
Person D - 75% effort for 13.1 miles

Which is more impressive? Based on the information given, they are equal.

Person C finished in 1:45
Person D finished in 3:00

Which is more impressive? Based on the information given, Person D is more impressive. Person D ran at the same effort level as Person C, yet did it for 71% longer in time than Person C.

So, to me there are two kinds of impressive.

1. It's impressive to me that Galen can run at 75% effort and that equals a 5:00 min/mile. It's impressive because when I run at 75% effort it equals an 7:30 min/mile. Galen is faster than me at the same effort level.
2. It's impressive to me that Person D ran at 75% effort for 3 hours. It's impressive because when I run at 75% effort it equals 1:45. Person D is able to maintain the same effort level as me, but for 71% longer in time.

Hopefully this helps make sense of my idea. So when someone says I ran a 15:00 min/mile for a half marathon, but I gave it everything I got. I come away impressed. That person's perception of effort was the same as mine, but yet they maintained that effort for significantly longer than me.

Look at it one other way. When someone goes out and runs a marathon in 5:00, for me to match the same physical feat (same effort X time) I would have to run 40 miles instead of 26.2 miles. I don't believe I could run 40 miles in 5:00.

So I come away impressed by anyone that's running no matter what. Every one of you impresses me!_

As a personal example, I've written 121 training plans to date, and @MommaoffherRocker's Dopey 2017 plan still ranks in the Top 2 hardest plans ever written.  Far harder than many of the training plans I use for myself.  Her current fitness is a 5:30 marathon, and mine is a 3:02 marathon.  Yet, she trains significantly harder than I do because she has shown she can handle a much higher training load then I can.  So I may have 30x 10 mile runs and she has 4 for this upcoming Dopey, but our plans are just about equally as difficult.


----------



## dta87

BuckeyeBama said:


> That's why you have to get her to run with you. My wife now runs with me 4 days/week. She is becoming as addicted to running as I am.



Tried that for the Disneyland Half in 2015 and she still has IT band issues from it so she is in a forced retirement state.


----------



## dragitoff

DopeyBadger said:


> And to me that's the critical part when people compare training plans to each other.  If my current fitness pace dictates that my easy pace is an 8 min/mile and I want to do an 80 min workout, then I need to do 10 miles.  But if someone else's current fitness easy pace is a 16 min/mile and they do an 80 min workout, then they would need to do 5 miles.  On the surface it seems like I did more given 10 vs 5 miles, but based on my training philosophy we put in the same workout.  My training philosophy is centered around the basis of _relative current fitness pace X duration_.  Mileage is just a product of that.
> 
> This is an old post I made about a year ago but anytime these types of discussions come up I always dust it off:
> 
> _To me, there are two types of impressive (and neither is necessarily more impressive than the other). My basis for my opinion is the following.
> 
> 1. I believe in perception of effort. The harder you run the faster you go. But everyone's 75% is equal to everyone else's 75% when relating perception of effort.
> 2. I believe that time spent running is an important factor, more so than mileage.
> 3. Mileage is a function of perceived effort x time. If you run faster (effort), or longer (time), then you increase your mileage.
> 
> Scenario 1
> 
> We have two people standing next to each other. I tell them both to run at 75% effort for 90 minutes. They both complete the workout.
> 
> Person A - 75% effort at 90 minutes
> Person B - 75% effort at 90 minutes
> 
> Which is more impressive? Based on the information given, they are equal.
> 
> Person A ran 10 miles
> Person B ran 5 miles
> 
> Which is more impressive? Based on the information given, Person A is more impressive. Person A's 75% effort is faster than Person B's 75% effort.
> 
> Scenario 2
> 
> We have two people standing next to each other. I tell them both to run at 75% effort for 13.1 miles. They both complete the workout.
> 
> Person C - 75% effort for 13.1 miles
> Person D - 75% effort for 13.1 miles
> 
> Which is more impressive? Based on the information given, they are equal.
> 
> Person C finished in 1:45
> Person D finished in 3:00
> 
> Which is more impressive? Based on the information given, Person D is more impressive. Person D ran at the same effort level as Person C, yet did it for 71% longer in time than Person C.
> 
> So, to me there are two kinds of impressive.
> 
> 1. It's impressive to me that Galen can run at 75% effort and that equals a 5:00 min/mile. It's impressive because when I run at 75% effort it equals an 7:30 min/mile. Galen is faster than me at the same effort level.
> 2. It's impressive to me that Person D ran at 75% effort for 3 hours. It's impressive because when I run at 75% effort it equals 1:45. Person D is able to maintain the same effort level as me, but for 71% longer in time.
> 
> Hopefully this helps make sense of my idea. So when someone says I ran a 15:00 min/mile for a half marathon, but I gave it everything I got. I come away impressed. That person's perception of effort was the same as mine, but yet they maintained that effort for significantly longer than me.
> 
> Look at it one other way. When someone goes out and runs a marathon in 5:00, for me to match the same physical feat (same effort X time) I would have to run 40 miles instead of 26.2 miles. I don't believe I could run 40 miles in 5:00.
> 
> So I come away impressed by anyone that's running no matter what. Every one of you impresses me!_
> 
> As a personal example, I've written 121 training plans to date, and @MommaoffherRocker's Dopey 2017 plan still ranks in the Top 2 hardest plans ever written.  Far harder than many of the training plans I use for myself.  Her current fitness is a 5:30 marathon, and mine is a 3:02 marathon.  Yet, she trains significantly harder than I do because she has shown she can handle a much higher training load then I can.  So I may have 30x 10 mile runs and she has 4 for this upcoming Dopey, but our plans are just about equally as difficult.



Somewhat in this same vein, I've had to rethink my training for Dopey.  I've completed 2 full marathons and nearly a dozen half marathons.  I changed over to a ketogenic diet in 2016 and shaved 12 minutes off my half marathon time after a year of adapting my body and training using this diet plan.  I've always been one of those that trained at near race pace until the keto switch.  For my last half, I trained at a 7:45 pace, but raced at a 7:22 pace.  During that training and post-race, I battled some fatigue in my knees and even had a little hip flexor issues.  I realized my best course of action for building my base during the south Georgia summer would be to slow myself down and actually run slower than I had previously been training. 

This has resulted in really strong runs (albeit much slower pace than I'm accustomed to) but finishing my long runs feeling good and without pain or even soreness.  Up until this past weekend's 16 miler, I had nailed every run and felt good doing them.  We won't go into details about my 16...er 13 miler from Sunday, but my point is I realized that pace is secondary to completing Dopey for me.  I'm super competitive with myself, but I'm also very driven to complete a task I set out to do no matter what.  Training at too fast of a pace could cause injury or cause me to hit the wall much earlier in the race due to faster pacing than what my body is capable of.  I'd rather finish Dopey averaging 8:30 for the 4 days than to finish the first three days averaging sub 8's and then bomb on marathon day.  It's a tough pill to swallow, but one I'm fighting down one run at a time.


----------



## DopeyBadger

dragitoff said:


> Somewhat in this same vein, I've had to rethink my training for Dopey.  I've completed 2 full marathons and nearly a dozen half marathons.  I changed over to a ketogenic diet in 2016 and shaved 12 minutes off my half marathon time after a year of adapting my body and training using this diet plan.  I've always been one of those that trained at near race pace until the keto switch.  For my last half, I trained at a 7:45 pace, but raced at a 7:22 pace.  During that training and post-race, I battled some fatigue in my knees and even had a little hip flexor issues.  I realized my best course of action for building my base during the south Georgia summer would be to slow myself down and actually run slower than I had previously been training.
> 
> This has resulted in really strong runs (albeit much slower pace than I'm accustomed to) but finishing my long runs feeling good and without pain or even soreness.  Up until this past weekend's 16 miler, I had nailed every run and felt good doing them.  We won't go into details about my 16...er 13 miler from Sunday, but my point is I realized that pace is secondary to completing Dopey for me.  I'm super competitive with myself, but I'm also very driven to complete a task I set out to do no matter what.  Training at too fast of a pace could cause injury or cause me to hit the wall much earlier in the race due to faster pacing than what my body is capable of.  I'd rather finish Dopey averaging 8:30 for the 4 days than to finish the first three days averaging sub 8's and then bomb on marathon day.  It's a tough pill to swallow, but one I'm fighting down one run at a time.



I certainly agree.  Although, for me I train much much slower than even 7:45 vs 7:22 relatively speaking (assuming this is total average training pace and not specifically for just HM Tempo training runs).  I actually do 80% of my training at easy.  The easy is defined by a current fitness assessment or race equivalency calculator and is set at "long run pace".  I define "long run pace" as roughly 7-9% slower than marathon tempo.  

So for me,

 

 

My current fitness marathon tempo is a 6:58 min/mile.  I run roughly 80% of my training at a 7:35 min/mile or slower.  And most of that 80% is actually at 7:54 or slower.  The other 20% of my training is spent at marathon tempo or faster.  But all of those runs have very specific time requirements to elicit certain physiological adaptations.

I combine this with my HR data to determine whether the pace at which I'm suppose to run (current fitness) is meshing well with my cardiovascular performance.  I only evaluate the HR data after the run is over using Daniels %HRR recommendations:

 

I put this together several months ago as an example prior, but the HR data shows just how slow I'm running (relatively speaking).

 

Since changing my mindset over from mileage, to thinking more about current fitness pace X duration I've made vast improvements.  This methodology has not prevented me from being very successful in racing at really any distance.  Including my goal for this year's coming Dopey 2018 of a Top 25 cumulative finish.  My current goal (and likely still to change) times for Dopey are:

 

So I certainly agree that slowing down, relative to one's own current fitness, will yield tremendous results on race day.


----------



## UNCBear24

DopeyBadger said:


> I certainly agree.  Although, for me I train much much slower than even 7:45 vs 7:22 relatively speaking (assuming this is total average training pace and not specifically for just HM Tempo training runs).  I actually do 80% of my training at easy.  The easy is defined by a current fitness assessment or race equivalency calculator and is set at "long run pace".  I define "long run pace" as roughly 7-9% slower than marathon tempo.
> 
> So I certainly agree that slowing down, relative to one's own current fitness, will yield tremendous results on race day.


I only run 3 days a week and never as slow as marathon pace. How can I apply slowing down into my schedule and benefit? With only 3 days, I've gone with quality over quantity on my runs.


----------



## dragitoff

DopeyBadger said:


> I certainly agree.  Although, for me I train much much slower than even 7:45 vs 7:22 relatively speaking (assuming this is total average training pace and not specifically for just HM Tempo training runs).  I actually do 80% of my training at easy.  The easy is defined by a current fitness assessment or race equivalency calculator and is set at "long run pace".  I define "long run pace" as roughly 7-9% slower than marathon tempo.
> 
> So for me,
> 
> View attachment 277652
> 
> View attachment 277651
> 
> My current fitness marathon tempo is a 6:58 min/mile.  I run roughly 80% of my training at a 7:35 min/mile or slower.  And most of that 80% is actually at 7:54 or slower.  The other 20% of my training is spent at marathon tempo or faster.  But all of those runs have very specific time requirements to elicit certain physiological adaptations.
> 
> I combine this with my HR data to determine whether the pace at which I'm suppose to run (current fitness) is meshing well with my cardiovascular performance.  I only evaluate the HR data after the run is over using Daniels %HRR recommendations:
> 
> View attachment 277654
> 
> I put this together several months ago as an example prior, but the HR data shows just how slow I'm running (relatively speaking).
> 
> View attachment 277655
> 
> Since changing my mindset over from mileage, to thinking more about current fitness pace X duration I've made vast improvements.  This methodology has not prevented me from being very successful in racing at really any distance.  Including my goal for this year's coming Dopey 2018 of a Top 25 cumulative finish.  My current goal (and likely still to change) times for Dopey are:
> 
> View attachment 277656
> 
> So I certainly agree that slowing down, relative to one's own current fitness, will yield tremendous results on race day.



You are my hero!  Not just because of pace, but as a numbers nerd, I'm in awe of how detailed and meticulous you are with your tracking.  At my age (39) and paces, I'm fast enough to be in contention for a top 3 age finish at local races, but no where near fast enough to be in consideration for the same at a major race.  By comparison, I finished this year's Snickers Half Marathon 29th overall (out of nearly 1000 runners) but was 6th in my age group.  I track my mileage on shoes and my weekly, monthly and annual paces and mileage, but that's about as deep as I go.

I always set 3 goals for race day.  My "if it all comes together perfectly" goal.  My "realistic" goal.  My "if the wheels fall off I better at least do this" goal.  My best-case Dopey goal was to finish under 7 hours.  If I was running my single race paces, I'd easily do that in under 6 hours, but I have to be realistic.  I haven't run a full on keto and I haven't run a full since 2014.  I want to finish pain/injury free first and foremost and part of that is maintaining a pace that keeps me running.  Whenever I stop for walk breaks, I have a tendency to cramp up VERY quickly.  My first full was WDW 2013 and cramping started just outside Animal Kingdom before WWOS.  It was a long finish that day.  I don't want a repeat of that ever again!


----------



## DopeyBadger

UNCBear24 said:


> I only run 3 days a week and never as slow as marathon pace. How can I apply slowing down into my schedule and benefit? With only 3 days, I've gone with quality over quantity on my runs.



Great question!  As always, I write this with the idea that you'll read it as well as others.  So I tend to go into a deeper explanation than completely needed, but it gives all the necessary background information.  Different than a PM which tends to be more concise (few people spit their coffee on that one as is known Dopeybadger does not equal concise) and to the point.

The first place I'd start is to ask why you've chosen to run 3 days a week?  Is it a fatigue/injury thing (i.e. I've tried running more days per week but always end up injured or get too tired from doing so) or a time availability thing (i.e. I don't have time in my life to run more than 3 days a week)?

If it's a fatigue/injury thing, you might find that if you slow down your training to 80% easy, that you can handle a higher training load overall.  I'll say from experience that when I use to run 3x/week it was tough on the body as I used to "PR the day" when training and like you would run many of the training runs much much faster than marathon tempo.  When I made the switch to 6x/week, you would think things became significantly harder.  But in fact, that first training cycle of switching to 6x/week was the easiest training cycle I had done in the 3 years I had been doing marathon training.  The 6x/week wasn't necessarily what made it easy, but rather because I was running so slow on all the days it enabled me to feel so much more comfortable running on almost everyday.  I barely ever felt as if I was trying that hard and yet that first 6x/week with slow training cycle dropped by marathon PR from 4:20 to 3:38 in a matter of 16 weeks.  And that wasn't first to second marathon, that was fifth to sixth marathon.

I always try to urge people to evaluate their choice on number of training days or how much they train based on their availability.  Then, we set the plan based on where you are now and bridge that to how much time you have available.  Escalating, building and bridging in a safe way.  Sometimes this means someone could say - I train for 90 min per week but could do 540 min per week.  My race is in 6 weeks.  I'd say we can build from 90 min but we won't get to 540 min because there isn't enough time to safely build to there.

So when I build a training plan I use the following guidelines - 

Hard Workouts
1) Long Run (for endurance)
2) Tempo (either Marathon or HM dependent on race distance)
3) 5k, 10k, CV, or LT pacing (for speed work)

You get #1 for doing 3 days per week.
You get #1 and 2 for doing 4 days per week.
You get #1, 2 and 3 if doing 5 days per week with enough time allotted.
You get #1, 2 and 3 if doing 6 days per week.

If it's a time availability thing, then I can certainly understand.  There are two marathon training plans that I'm aware of that do 3 runs per week.  FIRST and Galloway.  

A critical component of FIRST is that it does three really tough workouts per week.  It does a long run, speed work, and a semi-tempo like run.  So no easy running days.  The key part of this is the cross training.  Without the cross training, I believe this plan has a tough success rate.  Do the cross-training and I've read a few people being successful with it.  So this plan successfully states to do most pacing at marathon tempo or faster on three days per week, but requires cross training on many of the other days.  So if it's a time availability thing, then I'd always try to say more running (instead of cross training) will make you a better runner (with caveats of course because there's pros and cons to all methods).  More running with cross training will make you more fit and a better athlete.

The other 3 day a week marathon plan is Galloway.  Unlike FIRST, Galloway actually has you do almost exclusively easy training.  Per the written instructions, many of the Galloway days are to be trained at +2 minute from marathon tempo.  So, if your marathon tempo was 10 min/mile, then almost all Galloway training is at a 12 min/mile.  But why?

Like any training plan, the real fundamental part of it is this - you run to provide a stimulus to the body.  The body reacts to that stimulus by providing an adaptation.

In the example of Galloway, his training is based on the philosophy of train slow to race fast.  He uses +2 min from marathon tempo because that pace allows the body to make some critical adaptations including mitochondrial density/volume and capillary development (among many adaptations).  It's also why his recommended long run pace (+2 min) is so much slower than most other training plans out there.  When using Galloway, you follow a run/walk method.  If a run/walker and continuous runner both set out to do a 10 min/mile, the continuous runner just runs a 10 min/mile.  But based on the intervals, the run/walker will run faster than a 10 min/mile at points during the run.  If you prescribe to the notion like I do that all paces are relative to current fitness and all paces provide a certain stimulus to the body at certain durations, it means that the run/walker is providing a different stimulus than the continuous runner if they have the same fitness but both average a 10 min/mile.  So, Galloway accomplishes the "easy benefits" by scheduling a +2 min long run instead of a +45 sec long run.  Since he recommends maintaining the same interval timing (like 30/30 or 120/30) for the long run, he is essentially forcing you to slow down the run portion of the run/walk.  Slow down the run portion to meet the +2 min average recommendation and you find yourself in a very similar pace area as the continuous runner at +45 sec for their long run.  Now both reap the benefits of slow running.

So, that was a really long winded setup to the point, but I felt it prudent to give the necessary background information.  

So, if you're running 3 days per week because of fatigue/injury, then I'd consider trying to bump that up to 4 if you were to coincide that with slowing down the paces (which I'm willing to give recommendations if you provide me recent race results).  With 4 days per week, I'd recommend two very easy days, one long run (which I max at 150 minutes for a bevy of other reasons), and one marathon tempo day/interval day.  By working more of the pace spectrum, you'll elicit even greater adaptations in the body.  You'll be manipulating the bodies recovery adaptations with more days per week (cumulative fatigue), forcing the body to learn how to run on tired legs with more days per week (cumulative fatigue), and working different sets of muscles on different days by varying the paces.  Since certain muscle groups take different time frames to adapt, it's beneficial to work several different paces to allow certain muscles to recover/adapt in between.  Work the same muscles over and over and over and they'll repair but never adapt.  You'll be stuck in training purgatory always wondering why you haven't improved at the rate you'd hope.

Now, let's say you want to stick with 3 days per week for one reason or another and you weren't planning on doing any other cross training.  I'd still recommend slowing down on the training runs, especially the long run.  Endurance is built by working the aerobic system.  A marathon is a 99% aerobic event.  So doing lots and lots of slow running will not prevent the benefits you're looking for.  It seems counterintuitive, I know.  But the methodology has proven itself to me over and over.  So, I'd probably go with an oscillating schedule like this:

Day 1 - Easy
Day 2 - Easy
Day 3 - Long

Day 1 - Easy
Day 2 - Easy
Day 3 - Marathon Tempo

Day 1 - Easy
Day 2 - Speed
Day 3 - Long

Day 1 - Easy
Day 2 - Easy
Day 3 - Marathon Tempo

Then repeat Week 1.

Now there's certainly a lot more that goes into designing it from there, but that's where I would start.  You could do touches of speed or tempo on _some _of the easy days, but the grand majority of the plan would stay easy.  Now that's just my recommendation and there are certainly lots of different ways to train.


----------



## DopeyBadger

dragitoff said:


> You are my hero! Not just because of pace, but as a numbers nerd, I'm in awe of how detailed and meticulous you are with your tracking.



You have no idea.    My job is very data driven.  So Excel and I have a great relationship.  My running related Excel sheets have tons and tons and tons of information on them.  #Math 



dragitoff said:


> At my age (39) and paces, I'm fast enough to be in contention for a top 3 age finish at local races, but no where near fast enough to be in consideration for the same at a major race. By comparison, I finished this year's Snickers Half Marathon 29th overall (out of nearly 1000 runners) but was 6th in my age group. I track my mileage on shoes and my weekly, monthly and annual paces and mileage, but that's about as deep as I go.



Sounds like we're in a similar boat.  I'd say that if you could find yourself to be a tad more data driven and make some training adjustments to doing a bit more slow running, you may find a tremendous improvement.  The first place I'd look is your race equivalency.  How familiar do these race paces look?

 

Based on a 1:36 HM, you have a 5k PR of 20:56?  Or a 10k PR of 43:38?

If I understood your previous post correctly, you do most of your training at a 7:45 min/mile.  That's roughly marathon tempo.  So whereas, I do 80% easy and 20% hard.  You do 0% easy and 100% hard.  If you switch up those ratios, I think you'll find yourself getting much much faster.  Like, by a lot. 



dragitoff said:


> My best-case Dopey goal was to finish under 7 hours. If I was running my single race paces, I'd easily do that in under 6 hours, but I have to be realistic.



I can understand that.  My goal is to PR all 4 races and the 2 challenges.  I coined it the "Sextuple PR Dopey Challenge".  I attempt to PR the 5k, 10k, HM, and M as all non-first attempts at the distance and then the associated Goofy and Dopey challenges as non-first attempts as well.  I've come close, but have yet to achieve it in the 4 prior events (although last year was a good shot with a 5k, 10k, and M PR but the HM was cancelled).  In the four years, I've found I can hit 5k equivalency, 10k equivalency, and HM equivalency.  My M tends to be about 9-11% slower than race equivalency with the other three PRs coming on the days prior.  So there's definitely a fade with racing all four events but dependent on where the current fitness is in relationship to current PRs, it's certainly possible to get close.  So I'd say a 6:22 cumulative time is definitely feasible if that's what you wanted out of your Dopey experience (with ideal weather conditions and appropriate training).



dragitoff said:


> Whenever I stop for walk breaks, I have a tendency to cramp up VERY quickly. My first full was WDW 2013 and cramping started just outside Animal Kingdom before WWOS. It was a long finish that day. I don't want a repeat of that ever again!



Happens to me as well.  Not necessarily cramps, but just have a tough time getting going again and getting back into pace.  I do much better when I just keep moving and not stopping.  Although, I have been working on this deficiency the last couple of years to get better in case a race day scenario requires it.


----------



## dragitoff

My race PR's are not far off the ones you posted.  I haven't run a full since I've gotten faster (after my change to keto), but my 5k PR is 21 minutes, 10k 44 minutes and half is 1:36.  My full PR is just under 4 hours, but that was pre-keto and I've trimmed a lot of time (and subsequent weight) off since then.  The difference in what you're saying and what I'm doing is I've been training for Dopey at paces closer to 8:30.  That's significantly slower than I'd be training if I were only training for a half or even a full.  If I were only training for a full, I'd probably be pushing myself to train at a much faster long run pace than that.  Every run I'm doing right now is between 8:30-8:50/mm except my pace runs which I do more in the 8:00-8:15 range.  I've done a few of those sub 8 just because I couldn't make myself go any slower those days.  The results are I've done very well with every training run except for my last long run this past Sunday, which was partially due to electronic malfunctions pre-run causing me to start significantly later than expected(thanks Apple watch update!).

One little thing I've also added to my training program since going keto is I do a pre-long run workout supplement that is primarily geared for weight lifting but I contacted the manufacturer and many of the ingredients and components help reduce lactic acid buildup which is something I've struggled with during previous long training and races.  The pre-run supplement has a high dose of slow-releasing caffeine which is nice when you get about 4-5 miles into the run.  I haven't noticed any change in my heart rate nor do I feel jittery. I typically don't start refueling until about 10-12 miles into the run but I do drink a half/half PowerAde Zero/water blend after a few miles, mainly because I live in South Georgia and it's usually mid-high 70's and 95% humidity even at 4am when I get up to run.  I have taken electrolyte tablets but don't do so consistently.


----------



## DopeyBadger

dragitoff said:


> My race PR's are not far off the ones you posted. I haven't run a full since I've gotten faster (after my change to keto), but my 5k PR is 21 minutes, 10k 44 minutes and half is 1:36. My full PR is just under 4 hours, but that was pre-keto and I've trimmed a lot of time (and subsequent weight) off since then. The difference in what you're saying and what I'm doing is I've been training for Dopey at paces closer to 8:30. That's significantly slower than I'd be training if I were only training for a half or even a full. If I were only training for a full, I'd probably be pushing myself to train at a much faster long run pace than that. Every run I'm doing right now is between 8:30-8:50/mm except my pace runs which I do more in the 8:00-8:15 range. I've done a few of those sub 8 just because I couldn't make myself go any slower those days. The results are I've done very well with every training run except for my last long run this past Sunday, which was partially due to electronic malfunctions pre-run causing me to start significantly later than expected(thanks Apple watch update!).



Sounds about perfect to me then, Dopey or not.  The 8:30-8:50 pace range is right in that easy zone of long run to Easy B.  So right on target.



dragitoff said:


> One little thing I've also added to my training program since going keto is I do a pre-long run workout supplement that is primarily geared for weight lifting but I contacted the manufacturer and many of the ingredients and components help reduce lactic acid buildup which is something I've struggled with during previous long training and races.



What are those ingredients?  Certainly something I'd be interested in learning about is pushing back the fatigue wall.  Although I would wonder about the lactic acid part of it as there's certainly debate about it's role or existence.

Do You Really Want to Get Rid of Lactic Acid? No. Here’s Why
What is lactate clearance and how can it help you run faster


----------



## dragitoff

the product is called Nutrex Outlift

http://www.nutrex.com/outlift/?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Search - Outlift&utm_term=+nutrex outlift&utm_content=Branded - Outlift

I'm on my 3rd bottle/jug of the stuff.  I only use it for runs over 10 miles.  I take it about 30-45 minutes prior to running.  The first couple of times I took it, I had to make myself slow down at the very beginning. I think that was more adrenaline from a new product than the actual product itself.  It seems like I'm always jacked up on the first run with anything new (shoes, headphones, even socks! lol).

I'm not a coffee drinker so this is a nice way to intake a good amount of caffeine, but only 8-10oz. of water needed with it so I'm not needing to pee as soon as I start running.  lol.

I've also been trying Run Gum for shorter, pace runs.  Don't know if it's doing anything for me, but it's an inexpensive caffeine addition


----------



## DopeyBadger

dragitoff said:


> I'm not a coffee drinker so this is a nice way to intake a good amount of caffeine, but only 8-10oz. of water needed with it so I'm not needing to pee as soon as I start running. lol.



Interesting!  Looks to be right near the limit for caffeine consumption at 400mg per day.  Not bad.  Not a coffee drinker myself either, but not sure I want to take it that far.

So what ingredient in there helps push back the fatigue wall via a biochemical reaction with lactate or the by-products of fatigue?



dragitoff said:


> I've also been trying Run Gum for shorter, pace runs. Don't know if it's doing anything for me, but it's an inexpensive caffeine addition



I just recently used RunGum in my last training cycle and certainly noticed the decrease in perception of effort that caffeine provides.  But I also learned that while perception of effort decreases, the damage from the training run does not.  So while I felt I could run faster, I most certainly shouldn't because it would cause excess damage.  I'm keeping this type of performance enhancer to race day.  Similar to my view on compression socks and only using them post only races as to not stunt my bodies natural training adaptation.


----------



## jmasgat

UNCBear24 said:


> I only run 3 days a week and never as slow as marathon pace. How can I apply slowing down into my schedule and benefit? With only 3 days, I've gone with quality over quantity on my runs.



As DopeyBadger says "lots of ways to train".  As a FIRST user, I have had good success with their program.  Speed work, tempo and long run.  Long run is always MP+20-30 secs, speedwork and tempo are at paces determined by current fitness level/race results. 

This year I am trying Hanson's, just to shake it up.  Of course, my goal race went out the window due to injury, and I'm not sure Dopey is a good data point as far as its effectiveness goes, so who knows what I'll make of all this experimentation!


----------



## roxymama

Lurk In... 
I may print out all of DB's days per week explanation and attach them to treadmill sales clippings and ask my husband to read through them.  My hopes it he zones out halfway through and just says "yeah, ok buy the treadmill and run 6 days a week next year" etc.  

I have found changing from 3 days to 4 days this year really changed a lot of my running for the better.  Fatigue down, soreness down, speed up!

Lurk out...


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

My job and life are very data-driven and math-centric, but even I get a little  at first blush of @DopeyBadger 's posts.  But upon second reading, they make total sense. 


Good stuff, and very consistent with my running group's coach plan. You, sir, are da man.


----------



## Z-Knight

Mimsy Borogove said:


> My job and life are very data-driven and math-centric, but even I get a little  at first blush of @DopeyBadger 's posts.  But upon second reading, they make total sense.
> 
> 
> Good stuff, and very consistent with my running group's coach plan. You, sir, are da man.



I'm a Rocket Scientist and I have no idea what he's talking about half the time...so I know how you feel!!!


----------



## dta87

DopeyBadger said:


> In the example of Galloway, his training is based on the philosophy of train slow to race fast.



I wish I could get this through my thick skull.  I have always followed the Galloway plan for each of my HMs/Ms at least in terms of 2 maintenance runs and a long run.  Up until this summer I did not do the run/walk/run intervals and I definitely did not do the +2 minute marathon pace, even doing the run/walk intervals this summer I still feel like I am a “PR everyday” type runner. Based upon all of your posts if I could just convince myself to run slower in training maybe I would get faster during the race.


----------



## DopeyBadger

dta87 said:


> I wish I could get this through my thick skull.  I have always followed the Galloway plan for each of my HMs/Ms at least in terms of 2 maintenance runs and a long run.  Up until this summer I did not do the run/walk/run intervals and I definitely did not do the +2 minute marathon pace, even doing the run/walk intervals this summer I still feel like I am a “PR everyday” type runner. Based upon all of your posts if I could just convince myself to run slower in training maybe I would get faster during the race.



If you can make the change to slowing down, I'm confident that over time you will see the improvement you're looking for.  When I use to "PR the day" I use to do some awesome training runs.  Then race day would come and I couldn't even match those awesome training runs under similar conditions (weather, mileage, and pace).  So why did I struggle not to run the full distance at pace, but just the same distance as in training?  The conclusion I came to was I was "racing in training" and thus was wasting my race efforts (and not reaping benefits of training) on training runs.  So after "race" after "race" after "race" during training (which should have been training days), my body was so tired come actual race day that I didn't have much of anything left.  I now use the mantra, "Save it for Race Day".  Which means follow the slow running on all the training runs, and then on race day, that's when I actually race.  Now the first concern I had was, if I don't do much running at faster paces, how the heck am I going to race faster?  To my surprise, it was there on race day.  On multiple occasions I've set multiple personal PRs during the middle of races, including in Fall 2015 (first time slowing down) I set a 10k and HM PR during the SECOND HALF of the marathon!!!  I beat my HM PR from only 6 weeks prior, during a marathon?!?!  During the Dec 2015 HM, I set PRs at 1K, 1 mile, 5k, 10k, and HM all in one race.  I've never looked back since.


----------



## jmasgat

DopeyBadger said:


> When I use to "PR the day" I use to do some awesome training runs. Then race day would come and I couldn't even match those awesome training runs under similar conditions (weather, mileage, and pace).



I think part of people's training pace dilemma is that sometimes people set training paces on what they think they SHOULD run towards what they WANT to be their race goal, versus what they are really capable of training for and racing based on their current physical status. 

I guess the takeaway is that a training plan--be it 3 day, 4 day, 5, 6 or (god forbid) 7 days/week of running needs to be based on current performance level to set the appropriate training regimen for future success.

And also, that one size most definitely doesn't fit all!  Isn't it great that we can find success with multiple plans?


----------



## dta87

DopeyBadger said:


> If you can make the change to slowing down, I'm confident that over time you will see the improvement you're looking for.  When I use to "PR the day" I use to do some awesome training runs.  Then race day would come and I couldn't even match those awesome training runs under similar conditions (weather, mileage, and pace).  So why did I struggle not to run the full distance at pace, but just the same distance as in training?  The conclusion I came to was I was "racing in training" and thus was wasting my race efforts (and not reaping benefits of training) on training runs.  So after "race" after "race" after "race" during training (which should have been training days), my body was so tired come actual race day that I didn't have much of anything left.  I now use the mantra, "Save it for Race Day".  Which means follow the slow running on all the training runs, and then on race day, that's when I actually race.  Now the first concern I had was, if I don't do much running at faster paces, how the heck am I going to race faster?  To my surprise, it was there on race day.  On multiple occasions I've set multiple personal PRs during the middle of races, including in Fall 2015 (first time slowing down) I set a 10k and HM PR during the SECOND HALF of the marathon!!!  I beat my HM PR from only 6 weeks prior, during a marathon?!?!  During the Dec 2015 HM, I set PRs at 1K, 1 mile, 5k, 10k, and HM all in one race.  I've never looked back since.



Thanks for the encouragement.  During this years Dopey training runs I have a 10K and HM PR (doing run/walk/run intervals) according to Runkeeper.  Not a wasted effort but just not the most productive method of training.  I guess I have a little over 2 months and 38 training runs to change my "PR the day" mentality.  Thanks again.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jmasgat said:


> I think part of people's training pace dilemma is that sometimes people set training paces on what they think they SHOULD run towards what they WANT to be their race goal, versus what they are really capable of training for and racing based on their current physical status.
> 
> I guess the takeaway is that a training plan--be it 3 day, 4 day, 5, 6 or (god forbid) 7 days/week of running needs to be based on current performance level to set the appropriate training regimen for future success.
> 
> And also, that one size most definitely doesn't fit all!  Isn't it great that we can find success with multiple plans?



Completely agree.  My first step when developing a training plan for someone is to assess their current fitness.  The rest of the plan builds from there.  When I look at their race profile and current fitness and how much time they have available to train is when I can start to put together ideas on how that individual person can best improve using my principles.  That's why I believe a custom plan whether it's Hanson's, Daniels, Higdon, Galloway, or anyone else can be maximized when taking into consideration individual needs.

And something I always remind my runners is even after we set the paces, you can and should go slower when the effort no longer matches previous runs.  If easy is a 10 min/mile, memorize what that feels like.  If the temp jumps from 50 to 100 degrees that 10 min/mile isn't going to feel the same anymore.  So while I said run a 10 min/mile for easy, an adjustment should be made to consider the change in weather (or a myriad of other possible factors).  I always say, "an easy day should feel easy.  If it doesn't feel easy, then it isn't easy." That 10 min/mile easy day might be a 12 min/mile easy day, and that's perfectly fine.



dta87 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.  During this years Dopey training runs I have a 10K and HM PR (doing run/walk/run intervals) according to Runkeeper.  Not a wasted effort but just not the most productive method of training.  I guess I have a little over 2 months and 38 training runs to change my "PR the day" mentality.  Thanks again.



Hey, relish in the fact that you hit those.  At a minimum you've proven to yourself that you can run those PRs.  Plenty of time between now and Dopey to get back under the Galloway guidelines and reap the benefits of his methodology.  And if you need any help with developing physiologically relevant pacing just let me know.  I study all forms of training plans including Galloway in order to help this community to the best of my ability.  I've got about 5-6 people doing run/walk training plans right now with run paces, walk paces, and interval timing that we custom designed based on that individual and my principles.


----------



## dragitoff

I've typically used Higdon but almost always have to modify it slightly due to my work/travel schedule.  I've got 6 kids and work a full-time job 50+ hours per week plus I own some real estate businesses so my time is challenged.  I still find a way to get in 4-5 days per week of running.  I haven't been as diligent with my cross-training and core-training as I was earlier in the year.  It makes such a difference when I am though.


----------



## DopeyBadger

FYI, @Dis5150 found on the runDisney website that the 5k is now listed with a start time of 5:30am (used to be 6am in 2017).  In addition, the Kids Races are listed as 10:30am start time instead of 11:00am.


----------



## Nole95

DopeyBadger said:


> FYI, @Dis5150 found on the runDisney website that the 5k is now listed with a start time of 5:30am (used to be 6am in 2017).  In addition, the Kids Races are listed as 10:30am start time instead of 11:00am.



They sure did make that change sometime in the past week or so.  I know I was doing some general planning a week or two ago, and it was still 6am at that point.


----------



## Nole95

Saw that runDisney announced today that all DLR races are being put on hiatus beginning in 2018.

https://www.rundisney.com/blog/articles/run-disney/


----------



## steph0808

Whoa. I didn't sign up for any DL races, but I have a Southwest credit and thought about using it to do a race for Coast to Coast. Darn.


----------



## Anisum

DopeyBadger said:


> FYI, @Dis5150 found on the runDisney website that the 5k is now listed with a start time of 5:30am (used to be 6am in 2017).  In addition, the Kids Races are listed as 10:30am start time instead of 11:00am.


I didn't want that extra half hour of sleep anyway. I'm not tired. Nope. Not tired at all.


----------



## Beast2Prince

Another half marathon completed and I'm still battling leg cramps. They started when I ran my first marathon a couple of years ago, and I always get them the last couple miles of the race. I don't know if it's because I never run the race distance during my training, if it's hydration, or if it's something else. I always feel like I've trained properly, having never gotten leg cramps during my training runs. But as soon as I hit a distance during a race that is longer then my training runs, the cramps start coming on. They've always been in either my hamstrings or calves. Has anyone else dealt with this and have suggestions on what I could try? A friend of mine suggested rubbing magnesium oil into my legs. Has anyone tried this with any success?


----------



## croach

Beast2Prince said:


> Another half marathon completed and I'm still battling leg cramps. They started when I ran my first marathon a couple of years ago, and I always get them the last couple miles of the race. I don't know if it's because I never run the race distance during my training, if it's hydration, or if it's something else. I always feel like I've trained properly, having never gotten leg cramps during my training runs. But as soon as I hit a distance during a race that is longer then my training runs, the cramps start coming on. They've always been in either my hamstrings or calves. Has anyone else dealt with this and have suggestions on what I could try? A friend of mine suggested rubbing magnesium oil into my legs. Has anyone tried this with any success?



I used to get bad cramps in my calves after marathons and I always attributed it to dehydration. After a little research and talking with various folks, I think it was more a function of my training and the muscles not being strong enough. I'm not going to suggest to you what to do because I'm not qualified to do that but I think making changes in my training such as longer long runs and adding different types of runs such as tempos and intervals help strengthen my legs more. I haven't had significant issues with cramping since then but ymmv. Good luck with it because I'm not sure I've ever had worse pain than my legs locking up after a marathon.


----------



## ZellyB

croach said:


> I used to get bad cramps in my calves after marathons and I always attributed it to dehydration. After a little research and talking with various folks, I think it was more a function of my training and the muscles not being strong enough. I'm not going to suggest to you what to do because I'm not qualified to do that but I think making changes in my training such as longer long runs and adding different types of runs such as tempos and intervals help strengthen my legs more. I haven't had significant issues with cramping since then but ymmv. Good luck with it because I'm not sure I've ever had worse pain than my legs locking up after a marathon.



I agree with this.  I used to always assume it was dehydration, but I really think now more often it is just muscle fatigue.  I used to find I got them most frequently when I would do a long run that was the longest I'd done in a training cycle.  I haven't been getting them as often this year as we are doing more miles in training, but when they have come, it still tends to happen on those really long runs or runs where I really push myself.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Beast2Prince said:


> Another half marathon completed and I'm still battling leg cramps. They started when I ran my first marathon a couple of years ago, and I always get them the last couple miles of the race. I don't know if it's because I never run the race distance during my training, if it's hydration, or if it's something else. I always feel like I've trained properly, having never gotten leg cramps during my training runs. But as soon as I hit a distance during a race that is longer then my training runs, the cramps start coming on. They've always been in either my hamstrings or calves. Has anyone else dealt with this and have suggestions on what I could try? A friend of mine suggested rubbing magnesium oil into my legs. Has anyone tried this with any success?


I have been very under-trained for marathons and still not had cramps after the race when I was younger. As an older runner, I won't run a race that long if I am under-trained, but I sometimes face cramps after very long training runs. I have tied my cramping issues to electrolytes, not hydration. But everyone is different. I hope you get this figured out.


----------



## cavepig

Beast2Prince said:


> Another half marathon completed and I'm still battling leg cramps. They started when I ran my first marathon a couple of years ago, and I always get them the last couple miles of the race. I don't know if it's because I never run the race distance during my training, if it's hydration, or if it's something else. I always feel like I've trained properly, having never gotten leg cramps during my training runs. But as soon as I hit a distance during a race that is longer then my training runs, the cramps start coming on. They've always been in either my hamstrings or calves. Has anyone else dealt with this and have suggestions on what I could try? A friend of mine suggested rubbing magnesium oil into my legs. Has anyone tried this with any success?


For me anytime I get cramping or tight calves I think it's from just being tired &/or electrolytes.  Today, I ran 16 & I was off from the get go, so I attribute that from being tired as I actually felt better in the end.  Now during Darkside half my legs were cramping near the end & I think that was electrolytes (maybe even potassium low) & not drinking/fueling enough cause it was so humid (& I was trained well I think at least).  I had terrible calf cramping what a month ago & thought it was fuel issues, but turns out I just really needed to massage my calves...which duh I really need to do that now & get better about massaging calves (& hammies & quads & shins too)  on a regular basis as it seems to help me (I have an electric massager).  So, not sure if any of that helps or not, but never done magnesium oil. I drink OJ every morning before running for potassium at least since that is supposed to help too (I don't eat bananas).


----------



## rteetz

I bought my park ticket but not just any park ticket... I am now an Annual Passholder! I have never been one but could get used to it


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

rteetz said:


> I bought my park ticket but not just any park ticket... I am now an Annual Passholder!



Wow, quite the week for you! 10K PR and AP! Well done!


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> I bought my park ticket but not just any park ticket... I am now an Annual Passholder! I have never been one but could get used to it



You'll get a magnet in the mail in about 3-4 weeks - then it'll feel really official.

Congrats on the AP!


----------



## rteetz

courtneybeth said:


> You'll get a magnet in the mail in about 3-4 weeks - then it'll feel really official.
> 
> Congrats on the AP!


Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Wow, quite the week for you! 10K PR and AP! Well done!


It was quite the week!


----------



## bryana

rteetz said:


> I bought my park ticket but not just any park ticket... I am now an Annual Passholder! I have never been one but could get used to it



I upgraded to an AP at Dark Side, since I knew I'd be coming for Marathon weekend. BEST feeling.


----------



## Z-Knight

rteetz said:


> I bought my park ticket but not just any park ticket... I am now an Annual Passholder! I have never been one but could get used to it



Next is DVC and then they have you .... FOR LIFE!!!! So many Disney trips, so many Disney runs, oh the humanity!!! Wait a minute - this sounds really cool..


----------



## rteetz

Z-Knight said:


> Next is DVC and then they have you .... FOR LIFE!!!! So many Disney trips, so many Disney runs, oh the humanity!!! Wait a minute - this sounds really cool..


Well I can't afford that yet...


----------



## Z-Knight

rteetz said:


> Well I can't afford that yet...


Soon enough, my young friend. You are a smart guy and I suspect will do quite well for yourself in the future.


----------



## DOOM1001

Beast2Prince said:


> Another half marathon completed and I'm still battling leg cramps. They started when I ran my first marathon a couple of years ago, and I always get them the last couple miles of the race. I don't know if it's because I never run the race distance during my training, if it's hydration, or if it's something else. I always feel like I've trained properly, having never gotten leg cramps during my training runs. But as soon as I hit a distance during a race that is longer then my training runs, the cramps start coming on. They've always been in either my hamstrings or calves. Has anyone else dealt with this and have suggestions on what I could try? A friend of mine suggested rubbing magnesium oil into my legs. Has anyone tried this with any success?



For my first three fulls which were all at Disney my quads would start cramping up right around mile 17 as you enter WWoS.I think definitely part of it has to do with muscle fatigue,for example my calves are like rock solid and as strong as they can get from weight training but I would ignore my quads as theyre not quite as strong.I don't think I would ever have issues with my calves but after getting the cramps in the same exact mile in the race it made me wonder and I asked on these boards years ago and someone mentioned strengthening those muscles.A couple of months before my fourth full I worked the quads and for the next four fulls only had one full (space coast) where cramping was an issue,maybe it has to do with having run that distance several times and the muscle can just handle it better now,don't know for sure maybe both have to do with it.As far as lack of electrolytes causing it,I have doubts as my first full I must have been taking a GU,a sport bean or a Chomp like every mile,once I did get the cramping I took some more of them and it helped the cramping go away,so it helps but I think a weaker muscle wasa more of a reason for the cramp itself than lack of electrolytes.In fact the last couple of years I've reduced the amount of Gu's and chomps I take,so less cramping while at the same time I'm taking fewer energy supplements during the races doesn't add up so I'm thinking a stronger muscle and having run the distance several times has to help.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Yeah for you @rteetz! I am upgrading my ticket once I arrive in January! It is definitely excititng


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

rteetz said:


> I bought my park ticket but not just any park ticket... I am now an Annual Passholder! I have never been one but could get used to it


So exciting Ryan!! Congrats!


----------



## rteetz

Images of the medal lanyards from Facebook.


----------



## croach

bryana said:


> I upgraded to an AP at Dark Side, since I knew I'd be coming for Marathon weekend. BEST feeling.



Same. I threw in Wine and Dine to get my passholder's moneys worth.


----------



## courtneybeth

I have to say, Minnie's medal is adorable and I am so excited to earn this one. (And Dopey too of course, but Minnie's just has that extra special wow) 

I wonder if the ribbon colors will give us insight to the colors of the shirts.

The Ribbons
5K Pluto -- Green and Yellow
10K Minnie - Red with white dots
HM Donald - Yellow and Blue
M Mickey - black and grey
Goofy - Green, Orange, and Blue
Dopey - lime Green and purple

Guesses for shirts
5K - Yellow
10K - Red
HM - Blue
M - Grey
Goofy - Blue
Dopey - Purple


----------



## michigandergirl

Does the marathon medal have a double ribbon? I can't tell if I'm seeing double or what.


----------



## SheHulk

michigandergirl said:


> Does the marathon medal have a double ribbon? I can't tell if I'm seeing double or what.


Oh wow good call yeah what's happening there?


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

All I know is I am having major regrets not signing up for the 10k... I love that medal! Don't get me wrong, love the Half one I am going to get too but I want them both now!


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> Same. I threw in Wine and Dine to get my passholder's moneys worth.


I plan on doing wine and dine next year since I have an AP now.


----------



## Ariel484

michigandergirl said:


> Does the marathon medal have a double ribbon? I can't tell if I'm seeing double or what.


Maybe one is the legacy ribbon?


----------



## rteetz

michigandergirl said:


> Does the marathon medal have a double ribbon? I can't tell if I'm seeing double or what.


Good catch! Maybe ones a legacy ribbon? So weird!


----------



## Ariel484

Hey @rteetz get out of my head!!


----------



## Krandor

Ariel484 said:


> Maybe one is the legacy ribbon?



Possible.  From these shots they look pretty smiliar except for color.


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> Hey @rteetz get out of my head!!


Great minds think alike!


----------



## Krandor

Well given the SWLS decision, I'm probably going to extend my stay now.  Was planning to come home on Monday so I could get ready to go to CA but now considering staying another day or two.  This is my second dopey and I know now what Sat/Sun are like so thinking I may plan 4 park days for Thu/Fri and the Mon/Tue and just relax and rest Sat/Sun.

If there is one positive for cancellelation of light side, I have a little more flexibility in what I do for marathon weekend now.


----------



## bcarey2k

Krandor said:


> Well given the SWLS decision, I'm probably going to extend my stay now.  Was planning to come home on Monday so I could get ready to go to CA but now considering staying another day or two.  This is my second dopey and I know now what Sat/Sun are like so thinking I may plan 4 park days for Thu/Fri and the Mon/Tue and just relax and rest Sat/Sun.
> 
> If there is one positive for cancellelation of light side, I have a little more flexibility in what I do for marathon weekend now.



We just roll our fast passes on Sat/Sun ... relaxation and meandering the rest of those days!


----------



## Krandor

bcarey2k said:


> We just roll our fast passes on Sat/Sun ... relaxation and meandering the rest of those days!



Last Dopey I did go to the park most of the day after the half and don't think that was a great idea.  After the full I didn't feel like doing anything but soaking in the pool...lol So wound up using my planned sunday ticket for a half day on monday before heading home.  Got back late doing that but it was worth it.


----------



## Anisum

Interesting that the medals (I assume all with the exception of Dopey but can only actually see Goofy Challenge and 5k) have 25 years Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend on the inside.


----------



## Krandor

Anisum said:


> Interesting that the medals (I assume all with the exception of Dopey but can only actually see Goofy Challenge and 5k) have 25 years Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend on the inside.



Goofy makes sensse since the marathon is part of goofy.  The 10k I would expect to have the 5 year thing like dopey does.


----------



## Keels

courtneybeth said:


> I have to say, Minnie's medal is adorable and I am so excited to earn this one. (And Dopey too of course, but Minnie's just has that extra special wow)
> 
> I wonder if the ribbon colors will give us insight to the colors of the shirts.
> 
> The Ribbons
> 5K Pluto -- Green and Yellow
> 10K Minnie - Red with white dots
> HM Donald - Yellow and Blue
> M Mickey - black and grey
> Goofy - Green, Orange, and Blue
> Dopey - lime Green and purple
> 
> Guesses for shirts
> 5K - Yellow
> 10K - Red
> HM - Blue
> M - Grey
> Goofy - Blue
> Dopey - Purple



Champion doesn’t make a DoubleDry shirt in purple in this year’s catalogue ...


----------



## courtneybeth

Keels said:


> Champion doesn’t make a DoubleDry shirt in purple in this year’s catalogue ...



Dang it!  What do you think it'll be?


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Champion doesn’t make a DoubleDry shirt in purple in this year’s catalogue ...



Cue the @Anisum tears in 3...2...


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> Champion doesn’t make a DoubleDry shirt in purple in this year’s catalogue ...



Next level sleuthing right there.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

michigandergirl said:


> Does the marathon medal have a double ribbon? I can't tell if I'm seeing double or what.


I saw another picture of the double ribbon on Facebook and on the black ribbon you can make out the partial word "PER" so I am going to say it says PERFECT for the perfect marathoners!


----------



## cburnett11

croach said:


> Next level sleuthing right there.



Would we expect anything less from @Keels?


----------



## Keels

Colors in this year’s catalogue:

Black
White
Stone Gray
Navy Blue
Royal Blue
Scarlet Red
Maroon
Dark Green


----------



## pixarmom

@rteetz, great news!!  Happy for you and know you will put the AP to great use!  We skipped APs this year, but in hindsight, it would have been a way better value, especially with the 13-month deal they had last year - just couldn't commit at the time.  Now need to decide for this upcoming trip . . . won't tag mateojr here because I know his vote!


----------



## StarGirl11

michigandergirl said:


> Does the marathon medal have a double ribbon? I can't tell if I'm seeing double or what.





SheHulk said:


> Oh wow good call yeah what's happening there?





Ariel484 said:


> Maybe one is the legacy ribbon?



When I checked out the medals at Chicago I asked about the second ribbon. Guy said it was supposedly for runners who have done it 10 years or more but I honestly think he was getting confused on the definition of legacy since that seems like an odd qualifier


----------



## PlutoDisney

Not sure if this is the right place to ask but this will be my first rundisney event (doing the 5K). Does anybody know when we get more information about race day? The website says they will email us three months prior to the event but we have gone past that point and I haven't had any emails. Thanks in advance for advise.


----------



## rteetz

PlutoDisney said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask but this will be my first rundisney event (doing the 5K). Does anybody know when we get more information about race day? The website says they will email us three months prior to the event but we have gone past that point and I haven't had any emails. Thanks in advance for advise.


What kind of info are you looking for?


----------



## PlutoDisney

rteetz said:


> What kind of info are you looking for?



I don't have any specific information that I'm looking for right now, I'm just a very OCD planner. So if RunDisney says an info email will come then I like to get it so I know 100% all there is to know. I guess I just wanted to make sure I hadn't missed it somehow.


----------



## Ariel484

PlutoDisney said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask but this will be my first rundisney event (doing the 5K). Does anybody know when we get more information about race day? The website says they will email us three months prior to the event but we have gone past that point and I haven't had any emails. Thanks in advance for advise.


They’re pretty bad about emailing stuff. I’d highly recommend looking for 2017’s Event Guide (should pop up on Google) and Marathon Weekend trip reports.  2018’s program won’t be posted until probably December.


----------



## Z-Knight

My training is still progressing, and while I'm not where I want to be yet, I'm ready for Dopey in other ways:

I designed it myself (aside from stealing an image online) and had it made in Korea when my friend was there. It is based on the Blackhawks NHL jersey but with Dopey colors...a bit big on me, but for a Hockey sweater it works. I wish the Dopey was a bit bigger, so maybe next time I'll have them enlarge it. Hopefully we have some cold weather for the runs because this will come in handy - though I wouldn't actually wear it for the marathon.  If you see me wearing this - say hi!


----------



## bryana

Z-Knight said:


> My training is still progressing, and while I'm not where I want to be yet, I'm ready for Dopey in other ways:
> 
> I designed it myself (aside from stealing an image online) and had it made in Korea when my friend was there. It is based on the Blackhawks NHL jersey but with Dopey colors...a bit big on me, but for a Hockey sweater it works. I wish the Dopey was a bit bigger, so maybe next time I'll have them enlarge it. Hopefully we have some cold weather for the runs because this will come in handy - though I wouldn't actually wear it for the marathon.  If you see me wearing this - say hi!
> 
> View attachment 278353 View attachment 278354



This is AMAZING


----------



## rteetz

Z-Knight said:


> My training is still progressing, and while I'm not where I want to be yet, I'm ready for Dopey in other ways:
> 
> I designed it myself (aside from stealing an image online) and had it made in Korea when my friend was there. It is based on the Blackhawks NHL jersey but with Dopey colors...a bit big on me, but for a Hockey sweater it works. I wish the Dopey was a bit bigger, so maybe next time I'll have them enlarge it. Hopefully we have some cold weather for the runs because this will come in handy - though I wouldn't actually wear it for the marathon.  If you see me wearing this - say hi!
> 
> View attachment 278353 View attachment 278354


Not a hockey fan really but that is pretty awesome!


----------



## rteetz

PlutoDisney said:


> I don't have any specific information that I'm looking for right now, I'm just a very OCD planner. So if RunDisney says an info email will come then I like to get it so I know 100% all there is to know. I guess I just wanted to make sure I hadn't missed it somehow.


If you have specific questions you’re best to ask here. RunDisney emails aren’t exactly great. The digital race guide will have course info and expo in it but that won’t come out until just before race weekend.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Z-Knight said:


> My training is still progressing, and while I'm not where I want to be yet, I'm ready for Dopey in other ways:
> 
> I designed it myself (aside from stealing an image online) and had it made in Korea when my friend was there. It is based on the Blackhawks NHL jersey but with Dopey colors...a bit big on me, but for a Hockey sweater it works. I wish the Dopey was a bit bigger, so maybe next time I'll have them enlarge it. Hopefully we have some cold weather for the runs because this will come in handy - though I wouldn't actually wear it for the marathon.  If you see me wearing this - say hi!
> 
> View attachment 278353 View attachment 278354



That's really cool!


----------



## jmasgat

Ariel484 said:


> They’re pretty bad about emailing stuff. I’d highly recommend looking for 2017’s Event Guide (should pop up on Google) and Marathon Weekend trip reports.  2018’s program won’t be posted until probably December.



@PlutoDisney Which, fyi, is here (I've used it for reference myself)

http://rodale-usa.instantmagazine.com/rundisney/dwmar17#!/weather-update


----------



## RENThead09

Z-Knight said:


> My training is still progressing, and while I'm not where I want to be yet, I'm ready for Dopey in other ways:
> 
> I designed it myself (aside from stealing an image online) and had it made in Korea when my friend was there. It is based on the Blackhawks NHL jersey but with Dopey colors...a bit big on me, but for a Hockey sweater it works. I wish the Dopey was a bit bigger, so maybe next time I'll have them enlarge it. Hopefully we have some cold weather for the runs because this will come in handy - though I wouldn't actually wear it for the marathon.  If you see me wearing this - say hi!
> 
> View attachment 278353 View attachment 278354



sweet!

You could also have someone hand it to you in Epcot and wear it the last .5 miles to the finish, rather then the whole race.


----------



## Sailormoon2

courtneybeth said:


> I wonder if the ribbon colors will give us insight to the colors of the shirts.


I was wondering this too, but I geuss @Keels has given us our answer.



rteetz said:


> I plan on doing wine and dine next year since I have an AP now.


Me too! Me too! Well, contemplating it, anyways!


----------



## CherieFran

Visited the medals today at the Marine Corps expo. They are so pretty! Tried to capture it in a photo that there is sparkle on the marathon ribbon(s) as well. The word “marathon” is sparkly on the regular ribbon and the “25” on the perfect ribbon.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

RENThead09 said:


> You could also have someone hand it to you in Epcot and wear it the last .5 miles to the finish, rather then the whole race.



But make sure your bib still shows for finish line photos.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Z-Knight said:


> My training is still progressing, and while I'm not where I want to be yet, I'm ready for Dopey in other ways:
> 
> I designed it myself (aside from stealing an image online) and had it made in Korea when my friend was there. It is based on the Blackhawks NHL jersey but with Dopey colors...a bit big on me, but for a Hockey sweater it works. I wish the Dopey was a bit bigger, so maybe next time I'll have them enlarge it. Hopefully we have some cold weather for the runs because this will come in handy - though I wouldn't actually wear it for the marathon.  If you see me wearing this - say hi!
> 
> View attachment 278353 View attachment 278354


really cool!


----------



## PlutoDisney

Thanks for everyone's help



jmasgat said:


> @PlutoDisney Which, fyi, is here (I've used it for reference myself)
> 
> http://rodale-usa.instantmagazine.com/rundisney/dwmar17#!/weather-update


Thanks for the link I had a good read and feel more in the know about the event now


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday! I hope everyone had a great week! 

As always Sundays are for Disney...

Today’s question: within the next week or so it will be Fastpass day for most of us. Is there one Fastpass you are looking to get for your Racecation? 

My answer: I can’t believe it’s FP day soon. I feel like time is flying by. I really need to sit down and look at my days but of course I’m hoping to get at least one day with Flight of Passage. It’s such an incredible attraction if you haven’t been on it yet. Other than that I’ll take what I get at the other parks.


----------



## jmasgat

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! I hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney...
> 
> Today’s question: within the next week or so it will be Fastpass day for most of us. Is there one Fastpass you are looking to get for your Racecation?
> 
> My answer: I can’t believe it’s FP day soon. I feel like time is flying by. I really need to sit down and look at my days but of course I’m hoping to get at least one day with Flight of Passage. It’s such an incredible attraction if you haven’t been on it yet. Other than that I’ll take what I get at the other parks.



My day to pick is Nov 4.  I have the alarm set.  Definitely Flight of Passage (for Friday), since it's new---and just read that one of my FB friends waited 3 hours, 10 minutes to get on yesterday!!


----------



## TeeterTots

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: within the next week or so it will be Fastpass day for most of us. Is there one Fastpass you are looking to get for your Racecation?



I think FOP will be a top priority. I've had no luck for W&D so hopefully January will be easier as the party goes from 5 to 2!


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: within the next week or so it will be Fastpass day for most of us. Is there one Fastpass you are looking to get for your Racecation?


Haven't been to Pandora yet so then like most everyone else it's Flight of Passage.  I need to get our park days all figured out too, I only know we will be at EPCOT the morning of the half so we can spectate.


----------



## CherieFran

I have a quick trip this weekend for F&W (woohoo - that AP was burning a hole in my pocket) and we were able to get FOP FP+ at around the 45-day mark by checking randomly over and over. So pressure is off for that one for marathon weekend if I can’t get it for some reason. The challenge for me is going to be deciding how I want to time our FP+ since this trip will feature many partial days in the parks (8!) versus my usual trips of 3-4 full days.


----------



## UNCBear24

Beast2Prince said:


> Another half marathon completed and I'm still battling leg cramps. They started when I ran my first marathon a couple of years ago, and I always get them the last couple miles of the race. I don't know if it's because I never run the race distance during my training, if it's hydration, or if it's something else. I always feel like I've trained properly, having never gotten leg cramps during my training runs. But as soon as I hit a distance during a race that is longer then my training runs, the cramps start coming on. They've always been in either my hamstrings or calves. Has anyone else dealt with this and have suggestions on what I could try? A friend of mine suggested rubbing magnesium oil into my legs. Has anyone tried this with any success?


If time goals aren't a big issue, I would go to a run/walk interval.  I had the same problem when trying to run the the entire 26.2, but switched to run/walk and haven't had any cramping issues since. Added benefit, I ran faster times too.


----------



## UNCBear24

michigandergirl said:


> Does the marathon medal have a double ribbon? I can't tell if I'm seeing double or what.


Looks nice tho.


----------



## ZellyB

FoP here too. We've got two different days to try and hit AK so hoping I can get one for at least one of those.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

FoP - only my wife and I have ridden it (about 20 times so far). The rest of our group will experience it for the first time in January. Other than that - Splash. It is going down again in the middle of my trip after being down for an extended refurb in the fall, which tells me that Disney has lost its mind.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

We’re staying offsite, so we’re pretty screwed on Fastpasses. No FoP, 7DMT, FEA, and probably a few more. I was lucky to be able to ride FoP and River Journey by arriving for park open during my MNSSHP trip a few weeks ago. Not sure if that’s going to be an option for Marathon Week. I’ll have more than just me in my party and motivating some of them will probably be difficult. Even if I can, the crowds will be larger and some of my group is like herding cats; if I can get them moving at the right time, there’s no guarantee I can get them efficiently moving in the right direction.

So, we'll get the old stand-bys at most parks: Everest, The Mountains, RnRC, ToT, Test Track (we're a TT over Soarin' family) and I'll be looking forward to all of them.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Definitely looking, like everyone else, for a FOP FP. I have 2 days planned at AK so I'm hoping to beable to score 1. However, the first day I am solo and the second day I am trying to make plans for 3 of us-I'm not feeling too confident for on that one.


----------



## drummerwife

We’re not big ride people so no “gotta have it” FP+ for us. We just enjoy being in the parks and soaking up the atmosphere.


----------



## Nole95

FOP is the number one priority.  Planning on going to MK for rope drop after the 5K and then hopping over to AK after lunch.  I don’t really care what time the FP is for as long as i can get it.


----------



## PCFriar80

FOP for me.  We’re here now and did FOP at rope drop yesterday.....  60minutes from park entry to riding.  We have a FP for 9:10 tomorrow and another for 9:20 on Wednesday! The attraction is amazing!


----------



## princess_jamie

I'm having a major bummer day. I've been procrastinating registering for the Castaway Cay Challenge because I heard last year they were still selling spots at the expo, and now it's sold out. That was one of my reasons for doing the cruise and now feeling frustrated with myself


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD:FoP for sure. AK is the only park we are doing, maybe I’ll go to MK Monday morning but right now FoP is the only thing DH and I both ride in that park that needs a FP.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@princess_jamie that is so disappointing.


----------



## princess_jamie

@Sailormoon2 it's my own fault, but it's seriously disappointing. This is my one Dopey weekend ever and the dbf said this is likely the last time he'll come to WDW for a while and to make sure I do everything I want to and so I'm super bummed.


----------



## rteetz

princess_jamie said:


> @Sailormoon2 it's my own fault, but it's seriously disappointing. This is my one Dopey weekend ever and the dbf said this is likely the last time he'll come to WDW for a while and to make sure I do everything I want to and so I'm super bummed.


You’ll still have a great time with dopey!


----------



## princess_jamie

rteetz said:


> You’ll still have a great time with dopey!



I know - it's just a stupid mistake and I really should have known better than to wait.  I'm sure I will still have a magical Dopey and a wonderful cruise to celebrate Dopey but it's making me re-think the whole cruise. I can't tell the DBF because the cruise was going to be a surprise for Christmas/his birthday so I needed to vent haha


----------



## Keels

I think the WDW burnout is real for me right now ... @mbwhitti and I could barely muster up the energy to make W&D FP+s. And now I have to think about Marathon Weekend already??

I know I will NOT be venturing to MK. I went yesterday for a couple of FP+s and HEA and it was a disaster.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Keels said:


> of FP+s and HEA and it was a disaster


Too many crowds??


----------



## Keels

Sailormoon2 said:


> Too many crowds??



It was SOOOO crowded and I swear that there are more double strollers out there than ever before, and so many that had one seat for a kiddo and the other seat taken up by just bags of crap.


----------



## Simba's Girl

ATQOS-FOP..duh! Other than that we love to do EE


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Keels said:


> I think the WDW burnout is real for me right now ... @mbwhitti and I could barely muster up the energy to make W&D FP+s. And now I have to think about Marathon Weekend already??
> 
> I know I will NOT be venturing to MK. I went yesterday for a couple of FP+s and HEA and it was a disaster.


My wife and I have spent over 40 days in WDW this year. Yeah, burn out is real, even for those who really love WDW. We are still looking forward to the trip in January because so many friends and family will be traveling with us, but we will not be renewing our APs and plan to take about 18 months away from WDW before considering another trip. Too many rides down as Disney builds for 2021.


----------



## DOOM1001

Keels said:


> It was SOOOO crowded and I swear that there are more double strollers out there than ever before, and so many that had one seat for a kiddo and the other seat taken up by just bags of crap.



This is one of the most crowded weeks during the fall,I have no clue if its a school break from the schools up north,I know Biketoberfest is going on in Daytona,Food and Wine always brings in people from across the state,it seemed like half of Miami was at Epcot yesterday.I spent time at Sea World,went to see Toad the wet sprocket at Epcot and then went to Celebration for Oktoberfest and each of them were jam packed.I spoke to someone at Epcot yesterday who needed another day in a hotel,they said they needed to go to Ocala cause Orlando was full.


----------



## Simba's Girl

DOOM1001 said:


> This is one of the most crowded weeks during the fall,I have no clue if its a school break from the schools up north,I know Biketoberfest is going on in Daytona,Food and Wine always brings in people from across the state,it seemed like half of Miami was at Epcot yesterday.I spent time at Sea World,went to see Toad the wet sprocket at Epcot and then went to Celebration for Oktoberfest and each of them were jam packed.I spoke to someone at Epcot yesterday who needed another day in a hotel,they said they needed to go to Ocala cause Orlando was full.



New England schools are not on break until Christmastime...not sure about New Jersey though...


----------



## Ariel484

Keels said:


> I think the *WDW burnout *is real for me right now ... @mbwhitti and I could barely muster up the energy to make W&D FP+s. And now I have to think about Marathon Weekend already??
> 
> I know I will NOT be venturing to MK. I went yesterday for a couple of FP+s and HEA and it was a disaster.


“WDW burnout”...  does not compute!


----------



## Keels

Ariel484 said:


> “WDW burnout”...  does not compute!



Well, OK ... MK burnout though!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Well, OK ... MK burnout though!!


I’m with you on MK burnout - I’m there too.  Over Labor Day - my mother and I barely did any rides and were over the crowds quickly!  Not even on the plans for my next three trips (Wine and Dine, Thanksgiving and Marathon weekend). Not sure about Princess or Dark Side yet


----------



## Ariel484

Keels said:


> Well, OK ... MK burnout though!!





Dis_Yoda said:


> I’m with you on MK burnout - I’m there too.  Over Labor Day - my mother and I barely did any rides and were over the crowds quickly!  Not even on the plans for my next three trips (Wine and Dine, Thanksgiving and Marathon weekend). Not sure about Princess or Dark Side yet


Okay I get that. We skipped MK on our last trip


----------



## dragitoff

This is a different take on the burnout thing, but still applies I think.  DW and I have 2 bio daughters DD16 and DD13.  When they were growing up, any trip to WDW meant saving for two years for a big trip or maybe just going for a day or two since big trips were so expensive.  We never did ADR's and never splurged.  We would often combine work trips I had into a family trip so we could save $ and even make a WDW trip possible.  Our finances have turned around over the past few years and we also adopted a sibling group of 4 boys during that same timeframe.  Our family doubled in size so doing WDW as we had in the past wasn't going to work any longer. 

Our first trip as a family of 8 was DVC points rentals, but soon after, we invested into a home in Champions Gate so we stay there every time we come down to Orlando.  Our boys travel well, but they are typical 5, 7, 9, and 11 year old kids in a theme park.  Tired of waiting in lines, some want to do this ride while others don't, complaining because of the heat, etc.  It's bad enough for it to be 1 kid like that, but multiply it times 4, then add 2 teenage girls on top of it. You get the point.  Our 1st few trips to WDW with our supersized family nearly broke my wife.  She said the magic was gone for her.  WDW used to be that retreat for us that no matter what was going on in our lives, no matter how broke we'd be when we got home, we forgot about it all and truly embraced the time there. 

In July we made an adults only trip with some friends for a weekend in Orlando and a day in Epcot eating and drinking around the world.  DW and I also had ADR's at California Grill for our anniversary and she said that trip helped restore some of that Disney magic for her.  So much, that we bought AP's while we were there.  One change is we've been experiencing WDW with friends and family beyond ours.  We have friends that have large families as well, so the chaos that is our daily lives is routine and normal for them too.  We don't have to worry about whether our kids are bothering them or being too loud.  That extra pressure, we put on ourselves, and it was a culprit in losing some of that magic for us. 

I said all that to say, burnout may be real, but you can find reasons beyond new lands or attractions to rekindle that joy and magic.  Sometimes you have to look in unexpected places.


----------



## Anisum

FFigawi said:


> Cue the @Anisum tears in 3...2...


I mean, what is even the point of doing Dopey if I don't get a purple shirt. At least the medal has purple but really if the shirt ends up being white I'll be crying very real tears.



Krandor said:


> Goofy makes sensse since the marathon is part of goofy.  The 10k I would expect to have the 5 year thing like dopey does.


That was my initial thought but the 1/2 marathon has Donald and Mickey and presumably the 25 years as well. Plus they haven't recognized it as the anniversary of the 10k and the 5k as well as Dopey.



rteetz said:


> Within the next week or so it will be Fastpass day for most of us. Is there one Fastpass you are looking to get for your Racecation?


I'd like to get some Pandora fast passes or at least night time safari in AK since I haven't been there in forever. Otherwise I'm not all that worried about fast passes.


----------



## Ariel484

Anisum said:


> Interesting that the medals (I assume all with the exception of Dopey but can only actually see Goofy Challenge and 5k) have 25 years Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend on the inside.





Krandor said:


> Goofy makes sensse since the marathon is part of goofy.  The 10k I would expect to have the 5 year thing like dopey does.


I'm guessing that to runDisney, the 25th anniversary of Marathon Weekend (and thus the 25th anniversary of runDisney, even if it wasn't called that at first) is a bigger deal than the 5th anniversary of Dopey/the 10K (and I guess the 25th 5K).  I think it's sort of neat that the anniversary is commemorated on all of the medals, it sort of unifies them in a way.


----------



## Beast2Prince

UNCBear24 said:


> If time goals aren't a big issue, I would go to a run/walk interval.  I had the same problem when trying to run the the entire 26.2, but switched to run/walk and haven't had any cramping issues since. Added benefit, I ran faster times too.



I actually started a run/walk interval (3min/1min) this year hoping to cut down on injuries, but still got leg cramps. I'll probably start foam rolling and stretching on a daily basis (hopefully), and maybe even try to strengthen hamstrings and calves.


----------



## Dis5150

Sunday question: I would love FoP but my sister is getting our tickets thru the Armed Forces Salute program and won't be getting them until right before our trip. So maybe rope drop it on Monday or Tuesday after the marathon? Idk, kinda wanted to sleep in those days after all the early mornings.


----------



## dragitoff

Beast2Prince said:


> I actually started a run/walk interval (3min/1min) this year hoping to cut down on injuries, but still got leg cramps. I'll probably start foam rolling and stretching on a daily basis (hopefully), and maybe even try to strengthen hamstrings and calves.



I used to do R/W/R and had major cramping issues.  At the encouragement of my coach, I abandoned that method a few years ago and haven't had near the race-day issues with cramping.  I won't say it's never crept back up, but it's certainly not as common and painful as before.  Maybe my intervals were too long or too infrequent or something, but it just didn't work for me.  I do know it's been a great method for many others.


----------



## dragitoff

Dis5150 said:


> Sunday question: I would love FoP but my sister is getting our tickets thru the Military Salute program and won't be getting them until right before our trip. So maybe rope drop it on Monday or Tuesday after the marathon? Idk, kinda wanted to sleep in those days after all the early mornings.



Some friends of mine just went to WDW with us 2 weeks ago and got their tickets through Military Salute as well and were able to score last minute FP for NRJ.  We did have to do FOP standby, but point is maybe you can get lucky and still get one.


----------



## Anisum

Ariel484 said:


> I'm guessing that to runDisney, the 25th anniversary of Marathon Weekend (and thus the 25th anniversary of runDisney, even if it wasn't called that at first) is a bigger deal than the 5th anniversary of Dopey/the 10K (and I guess the 25th 5K).  I think it's sort of neat that the anniversary is commemorated on all of the medals, it sort of unifies them in a way.


I agree. And it's definitely the 25th of the 5k but I feel like Minnie deserves better.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Sunday question:  Off-site for us, so the FastPass I most want, FOP, is unlikely.  AK day will just be me and DH, so maybe we'll get lucky and score a last minute FP- if not, we will just to have to entertain each other in the stand-by line!


----------



## JeffW

DOOM1001 said:


> This is one of the most crowded weeks during the fall,I have no clue if its a school break from the schools up north,I know Biketoberfest is going on in Daytona,Food and Wine always brings in people from across the state,it seemed like half of Miami was at Epcot yesterday.I spent time at Sea World,went to see Toad the wet sprocket at Epcot and then went to Celebration for Oktoberfest and each of them were jam packed.I spoke to someone at Epcot yesterday who needed another day in a hotel,they said they needed to go to Ocala cause Orlando was full.



For many school districts in Colorado, they have a 4 day weekend that some call "fall break".  It was this past weekend, and I know a half dozen families that were in Orlando.


----------



## rteetz

JeffW said:


> For many school districts in Colorado, they have a 4 day weekend that some call "fall break".  It was this past weekend, and I know a half dozen families that were in Orlando.


Some colleges had fall break as well. I did.


----------



## ZellyB

Dis5150 said:


> Sunday question: I would love FoP but my sister is getting our tickets thru the Armed Forces Salute program and won't be getting them until right before our trip. So maybe rope drop it on Monday or Tuesday after the marathon? Idk, kinda wanted to sleep in those days after all the early mornings.



Your sister probably knows this, but you can order them from Shades of Green in advance and they email you the ticket numbers.  You have to provide proof to them with a copy of military ID, but it only took a couple of days from the time we ordered them until I had them linked in MDE.  They come pre-activated from Shades of Green and you can just go straight to the turnstiles when you go to the parks the first time.


----------



## baxter24

Sunday question: Like everyone, I would like to get a Flight of Passage fast pass but I am not optimistic.  I am only doing one day of parks while I am done there for Dopey but I am willing to wait in line since it will just be me.

@rteetz - sweet shoutout on the shenanigans podcast on Friday! *assuming that was you...*


----------



## michigandergirl

Anisum said:


> At least the medal has purple but really if the shirt ends up being white I'll be crying very real tears.



Ugh white, please let it be anything but white. I absolutely loathe white shirts and will be crying with you.


----------



## rteetz

baxter24 said:


> Sunday question: Like everyone, I would like to get a Flight of Passage fast pass but I am not optimistic.  I am only doing one day of parks while I am done there for Dopey but I am willing to wait in line since it will just be me.
> 
> @rteetz - sweet shoutout on the shenanigans podcast on Friday! *assuming that was you...*


Thanks! Only downside was that 10K was short  and not a full 10K due to cones being placed wrong.


----------



## Dis5150

ZellyB said:


> Your sister probably knows this, but you can order them from Shades of Green in advance and they email you the ticket numbers.  You have to provide proof to them with a copy of military ID, but it only took a couple of days from the time we ordered them until I had them linked in MDE.  They come pre-activated from Shades of Green and you can just go straight to the turnstiles when you go to the parks the first time.


I will tell her, thanks! They usually buy them at their base ticket office, then have to activate when we all get there. But the waiting part is actually because of $$, lol. Or lack of. They just got back from a WDW trip with their 2 youngest and are tapped out at the moment moneywise. They don't even have their plane tickets yet for January, partly because of money and partly because they haven't decided 100% if they are bringing their 2 youngest with them. Our original plan was adults only, her, her DH, me and DD27 and we rented points for a studio at Saratoga Springs.  But then she decided to homeschool both of them this year so they may bring them, then they will have to stay somewhere else (they do have a timeshare they can probably stay at) and I will have to pay her back for their share of the studio. I am torn on what I want her to do, while it would be great to have the studio for just DD27 and I, her kids are definitely a handful hand will make it a pretty stressful trip. Plus we are all 4 running the marathon so she will have to have some friends in the area keep the kids overnight Saturday night and she and DH will spend the night with us.

Way more info than you wanted probably, lol. I guess I needed to vent about it.


----------



## ZellyB

Dis5150 said:


> I will tell her, thanks! They usually buy them at their base ticket office, then have to activate when we all get there. But the waiting part is actually because of $$, lol. Or lack of. They just got back from a WDW trip with their 2 youngest and are tapped out at the moment moneywise. They don't even have their plane tickets yet for January, partly because of money and partly because they haven't decided 100% if they are bringing their 2 youngest with them. Our original plan was adults only, her, her DH, me and DD27 and we rented points for a studio at Saratoga Springs.  But then she decided to homeschool both of them this year so they may bring them, then they will have to stay somewhere else (they do have a timeshare they can probably stay at) and I will have to pay her back for their share of the studio. I am torn on what I want her to do, while it would be great to have the studio for just DD27 and I, her kids are definitely a handful hand will make it a pretty stressful trip. Plus we are all 4 running the marathon so she will have to have some friends in the area keep the kids overnight Saturday night and she and DH will spend the night with us.
> 
> Way more info than you wanted probably, lol. I guess I needed to vent about it.



I totally get it.  I'm such a planner it would totally stress me out with things up in the air like that!

Anyway, even if you wait past the FP+ window opening, it is nice to order them already activated from Shades of Green.  I know I always hated that step when we would first arrive because I just wanted to get into the park.   I'm impatient that way.


----------



## drummerwife

Just got my reservation switched from YC to BC. I really didn't want to deal with the possibility of barking dogs when we'll have 4 early nights.


----------



## cavepig

Got my marathon outfit sewn, still have to paint on it ...but I wanted to get it done so I could test it while we still have temps for tank/skort as we are going into cold temps, highs of just 40s, this week, boo!   Anyone else have the outfit(s) started?


----------



## Chaitali

I haven't really started working on mine but have decided I'm going to go with Stitch colors and put a Lilo and Stitch saying on the top.


----------



## IamTrike

Keels said:


> Colors in this year’s catalogue:
> 
> Black
> White
> Stone Gray
> Navy Blue
> Royal Blue
> Scarlet Red
> Maroon
> Dark Green


During the past 6 years they've used these colors a lot for the Full, Half and Goofy Shirts:
Black
Navy Blue
Royal Blue
Scarlet Red

These have been used a little bit
Stone Gray   Disneyland Half in 2015?
Dark Green   Dopey not sure what year
White           Inaugural Dopey shirt

I don't have any Disney shirts of this color:
Maroon  (although the 5th anniversary Princess was Purple)

They have also used Orange Twice and Yellow a couple of times. 



StarGirl11 said:


> When I checked out the medals at Chicago I asked about the second ribbon. Guy said it was supposedly for runners who have done it 10 years or more but I honestly think he was getting confused on the definition of legacy since that seems like an odd qualifier


Yeah I think they may have been confused.   Lots of races have legacy runners.  For example at the marine corp marathon anyone that's run it more than 5 times is a legacy runner and doesn't have to go through the lottery to get into the race.   10 years wouldn't be unusual for legacy status for preferential entry to the race like the Chicago Marathon.   Disney's "perfect" status is different.  From what I understand, based on a talking to one of the perfect runners on the 20th anniversary at Disney.  They have gotten special perks and mementos for being perfect, but they didn't get preferential race entry.


----------



## michigandergirl

cavepig said:


> Anyone else have the outfit(s) started?



I have my Ariel outfit complete, so one down, 3 to go. I figured at least one of my outfits should be princess themed, and I picked Ariel, not because she's my favorite princess, but because I like the colors.

I do have my Mrs. Incredible outfit from 2016 that I'm probably going to reuse. I have some ideas for the other two races, just haven't nailed that down yet, but would really like to do something Star Wars themed.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

According the website we get "NEW! 25th Anniversary Champion® Long-Sleeved Tech Shirt in Women's or Men's Cut".  

They are *NEW!, *with an exclamation point to get you excited about the $185 fee, and to emphasize that we will not be getting leftover shirts from the past 25 years that they have in storage.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Regarding Disney burnout...

Part of the reason we sold our DVC (shocking, I know!)
Also, why we go around every 3 years now. Leaves it the same with enough new things in between. runDisney and a soon to be 18yo DD may change that though


----------



## cavepig

Chaitali said:


> I haven't really started working on mine but have decided I'm going to go with Stitch colors and put a Lilo and Stitch saying on the top.


Love Stitch!



michigandergirl said:


> I have my Ariel outfit complete, so one down, 3 to go. I figured at least one of my outfits should be princess themed, and I picked Ariel, not because she's my favorite princess, but because I like the colors.
> 
> I do have my Mrs. Incredible outfit from 2016 that I'm probably going to reuse. I have some ideas for the other two races, just haven't nailed that down yet, but would really like to do something Star Wars themed.


I'm sort of sad I only have 1 outfit to do this time, but I'm going very rare  character on it.  Ariel colors are great I agree!


----------



## KSellers88

Well, it's official. Just registered for the marathon...I couldn't let that 25th anniversary medal get away! It also helps justify the cost of the Annual Pass I bought last week to my husband (I HAVE to go more often to get my money's worth...right??)


----------



## pixarmom

Keels said:


> Well, OK ... MK burnout though!!



I know!  So crowded.



cavepig said:


> Got my marathon outfit sewn, still have to paint on it ...but I wanted to get it done so I could test it while we still have temps for tank/skort as we are going into cold temps, highs of just 40s, this week, boo!   Anyone else have the outfit(s) started?





cavepig said:


> Love Stitch!
> 
> I'm sort of sad I only have 1 outfit to do this time, but I'm going very rare  character on it.  Ariel colors are great I agree!



I'll have two outfits for 2018, but I'm definitely missing the four from 2017!  When I ran the DIY half marathon distance at BWI, I wore the outfit I planned for the half and my bib - very committed to running all the 48.6 miles AND wearing all four outfits!

For 2018, I decided to revert to my 2015 marathon outfit for the full - minnie skirt, black tank, minnie bow, but will add a new sparkly soul headband - not just red, but red with dots.  Have no idea for the half, because I'm running with 18yo son who (for some reason) will not discuss race outfits with me in October!?!


----------



## SunDial

Keels said:


> Here's this year's - I LOVE it, but it's gone missing.
> View attachment 273552 View attachment 273553



Thanks for posting this.   I have been thinking about ordering this year's jacket.  Been away from the boards again.


----------



## Keels

Outfits are prepared (in concept only, except for Marathon):

5K - Three Caballeros (I'm Panchito)
10K - Sleeping Beauty Fairies (I'm the pink one)
Half - Bob's Barricades
Marathon - VIP Plaids


----------



## JClimacus

KSellers88 said:


> Well, it's official. Just registered for the marathon...I couldn't let that 25th anniversary medal get away! It also helps justify the cost of the Annual Pass I bought last week to my husband (I HAVE to go more often to get my money's worth...right??)



Great! I couldn't pass up the 25th anniversary either...


----------



## Simba's Girl

Our 10K outfits:

DD: Anger
Me: Joy

Have to get through Halloween before I start those two bad boys though


----------



## Sailormoon2

My outfit plans so far:

5K: Tink/Fairy with tutu and wings in lime green
10K: Maleficent-hoping to pick up "ears" at the park
1/2: Running with my Dad and his wife: we are wearing Incredibles shirts and masks
Marathon: I have no idea...yet.


----------



## SheHulk

I mentioned on the running thread that I had been thinking of running the marathon in a Gazelle from Zootopia run costume but I overheard DH say I was running as a “slutty giraffe or something” and now I’m not sure. My mom is going to help me put something together so I’d better get on it. Everyone’s ideas sound great!

Edited to add that I’m worried about wearing horns given the costume guidelines. If they are made of something squishy they should be ok right?

Also in my defense my abs are not ready for prime time and I would wear a full length top so I assume it’s definitely family friendly.


----------



## IamTrike

Keels said:


> Outfits are prepared (in concept only, except for Marathon):
> 
> 5K - Three Caballeros (I'm Panchito)
> 10K - Sleeping Beauty Fairies (I'm the pink one)
> Half - Bob's Barricades
> Marathon - VIP Plaids



We are doing the 3 Caballeros for the 5k, too.   It was our half costume for last year but we didn't get to use them.     I am our groups Panchito.   We should try an get a picture before the race.
For the 10K we are going as Andy's toys.  (Woody, Buzz, Jessie, Bo Peep, Some Aliens, Ken and Barbie)  I am Woody.
Half-  Going to try and actually race so I might disneybound but likely won't do a costume
Full- Dapper Dans (again)


----------



## cavepig

SheHulk said:


> I mentioned on the running thread that I had been thinking of running the marathon in a Gazelle from Zootopia run costume but I overheard DH say I was running as a “slutty giraffe or something” and now I’m not sure. My mom is going to help me put something together so I’d better get on it. Everyone’s ideas sound great!
> 
> Edited to add that I’m worried about wearing horns given the costume guidelines. If they are made of something squishy they should be ok right?
> 
> Also in my defense my abs are not ready for prime time and I would wear a full length top so I assume it’s definitely family friendly.


she's not slutty she's just got her dancin' on, which you could say you've got runnin' goin' on so being her fits!   Horns should be fine as long as they aren't sharp daggers I would assume, there were all sorts of headpieces at Dark Side in plastic & soft. 


Love everyone's ideas! just seeing all the costumes or disneybounding outfits is always a big highlight of the races for me for sure.


----------



## Dis5150

My costumes are more Disneybounding but here they are:

5k - Aurora
10k - Daisy Duck
Half - Kevin
Full - Donald Duck


----------



## Sailormoon2

SheHulk said:


> slutty giraffe or something


Hilarious!!! Wear it anyways!


----------



## dragitoff

OT question.  I'm a low-carb runner (unicorn I know).  Now that I'm deep into my Dopey training, I'm playing around with my in-run fueling.  I feel pretty good about my pre-run nutrition (although I just recently dropped my pre-run supplement last week after sharing it on this very thread due to some concerning potential side effects).  I currently in-run fuel with Clif Shot Blocks.  Even before I was a low-carb runner, I used them and they always seemed to work well for me.  Since they're pretty high in carbs (all in-run fueling I've found seems to be), I'm looking for a lower-carb alternative.  I use net carbs so anything that is going to be sugar free or low sugar is a good option for me, but I'm pretty sure that negates what benefits other than calories you get from any gel or block.  Any suggestions are welcome.  I've heard Hammer Gels are lower in sugar or possibly sugar free which helps avoid that dreaded sugar crash many blocks and gels have.


----------



## sumlee

Outfit planning is so fun! My plan so far...

5k: Aurora (Running with my mom who will be Maleficent)
10k: Minnie Mouse 
Half: Provincial Belle
Full: Tinker Bell


----------



## Dis5150

dragitoff said:


> OT question.  I'm a low-carb runner (unicorn I know).  Now that I'm deep into my Dopey training, I'm playing around with my in-run fueling.  I feel pretty good about my pre-run nutrition (although I just recently dropped my pre-run supplement last week after sharing it on this very thread due to some concerning potential side effects).  I currently in-run fuel with Clif Shot Blocks.  Even before I was a low-carb runner, I used them and they always seemed to work well for me.  Since they're pretty high in carbs (all in-run fueling I've found seems to be), I'm looking for a lower-carb alternative.  I use net carbs so anything that is going to be sugar free or low sugar is a good option for me, but I'm pretty sure that negates what benefits other than calories you get from any gel or block.  Any suggestions are welcome.  I've heard Hammer Gels are lower in sugar or possibly sugar free which helps avoid that dreaded sugar crash many blocks and gels have.



I am also a low carb runner. I use Kind bars (dark chocolate, nuts and sea salt ) although the chocolate does melt a little bit, depending on where you carry it (I carry it in my Sparkle skirt pockets whttps://www.amazon.com/KIND-Chocolate-Gluten-Ounce-Count/dp/B00JQQAWSY/ref=sr_1_5_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1508873130&sr=8-5&keywords=kind+bar+dark+chocolateas) I was carrying them in a baggie, already broken up but on my last long run I just cut the top off the package and slid it up to eat and it didn't melt as bad. They do make a lot of flavors without the chocolate too. I eat a half bar every hour. They are 9 net carbs per bar.

I tried the S-fuel bars from Spike-Free (you can get a free 4 pack sampler http://www.spike-free.com/free4urp) but I personally found them hard to chew while running. They are only 3 net carbs per bar.


----------



## dragitoff

Dis5150 said:


> I am also a low carb runner. I use Kind bars (dark chocolate, nuts and sea salt ) although the chocolate does melt a little bit, depending on where you carry it (I carry it in my Sparkle skirt pockets whttps://www.amazon.com/KIND-Chocolate-Gluten-Ounce-Count/dp/B00JQQAWSY/ref=sr_1_5_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1508873130&sr=8-5&keywords=kind+bar+dark+chocolateas) I was carrying them in a baggie, already broken up but on my last long run I just cut the top off the package and slid it up to eat and it didn't melt as bad. They do make a lot of flavors without the chocolate too. I eat a half bar every hour. They are 9 net carbs per bar.
> 
> I tried the S-fuel bars from Spike-Free (you can get a free 4 pack sampler http://www.spike-free.com/free4urp) but I personally found them hard to chew while running. They are only 3 net carbs per bar.



I'll have to check the S-fuel bars out.  I'm definitely familiar with the kind bars.  Anything chocolate is difficult for me to train in as I'm in South Georgia and even now it's still extremely hot and humid out.  It would be a mess before I used it.

Were you always a low carb runner or did you convert?  If you converted, how long did it take your body to adjust?  It was about 3-4 months of challenging running for me before I started feeling good again, but it really made a difference in my endurance and strength.  I shaved 12 minutes off my half-marathon time during the first year running low-carb and I was already sub 1:50 before the conversion.


----------



## Dis5150

dragitoff said:


> I'll have to check the S-fuel bars out.  I'm definitely familiar with the kind bars.  Anything chocolate is difficult for me to train in as I'm in South Georgia and even now it's still extremely hot and humid out.  It would be a mess before I used it.
> 
> Were you always a low carb runner or did you convert?  If you converted, how long did it take your body to adjust?  It was about 3-4 months of challenging running for me before I started feeling good again, but it really made a difference in my endurance and strength.  I shaved 12 minutes off my half-marathon time during the first year running low-carb and I was already sub 1:50 before the conversion.



I just started this past February. It was also hard for me for about the first few months. I crashed hard during a half marathon while I was getting adapted. I haven't run any races for time since so I don't know how my racing performance will go yet. I am not fast like you, lol!

I understand the heat/humidity as I am in Arkansas! They have other flavors but haven't tested the melt factor yet.


----------



## DopeyBadger

dragitoff said:


> OT question.  I'm a low-carb runner (unicorn I know).  Now that I'm deep into my Dopey training, I'm playing around with my in-run fueling.  I feel pretty good about my pre-run nutrition (although I just recently dropped my pre-run supplement last week after sharing it on this very thread due to some concerning potential side effects).  I currently in-run fuel with Clif Shot Blocks.  Even before I was a low-carb runner, I used them and they always seemed to work well for me.  Since they're pretty high in carbs (all in-run fueling I've found seems to be), I'm looking for a lower-carb alternative.  I use net carbs so anything that is going to be sugar free or low sugar is a good option for me, but I'm pretty sure that negates what benefits other than calories you get from any gel or block.  Any suggestions are welcome.  I've heard Hammer Gels are lower in sugar or possibly sugar free which helps avoid that dreaded sugar crash many blocks and gels have.



Have you ever heard of Generation UCAN?  It claims to be sugar-free, not necessarily low-carb though (so not sure this is quite what you're looking for).

  

I attached the scientific white paper (pdf) from the Generation UCAN website.

Here is Runner Connect's counter-point as to whether its real or skirting science:

https://runnersconnect.net/ucan-marathon-nutrition-review/

I know of one person who uses it and highly recommends it.  I haven't used it before, because it can get pretty pricey.

If you decide to try it, you can get it at a discount by using the website associated with McMillan (link).


----------



## LilyJC

dragitoff said:


> I've heard Hammer Gels are lower in sugar or possibly sugar free which helps avoid that dreaded sugar crash many blocks and gels have.



DH and I are huge fans of Hammer Nutrition products. We use the gels, Heed (energy electrolyte drink), and Recoverite. My favorite gel is the Nocciola flavor which also has a bit of protein, and it tastes like Nutella! DH mainly uses Espresso as he likes gels with caffeine. The sugar amount ranges from 2g-about 5g. They’re very easy on the stomach, and I’ve never experienced a crash. My only strong recommendation would be to avoid Hammer’s chocolate protein powder and Recoverite. So gross and bitter!


----------



## dragitoff

Dis5150 said:


> I just started this past February. It was also hard for me for about the first few months. I crashed hard during a half marathon while I was getting adapted. I haven't run any races for time since so I don't know how my racing performance will go yet. I am not fast like you, lol!
> 
> I understand the heat/humidity as I am in Arkansas! They have other flavors but haven't tested the melt factor yet.



Haha!  I'm going to look into this for sure. 



DopeyBadger said:


> Have you ever heard of Generation UCAN?  It claims to be sugar-free, not necessarily low-carb though (so not sure this is quite what you're looking for).
> 
> View attachment 279063 View attachment 279064
> 
> I attached the scientific white paper (pdf) from the Generation UCAN website.
> 
> Here is Runner Connect's counter-point as to whether its real or skirting science:
> 
> https://runnersconnect.net/ucan-marathon-nutrition-review/
> 
> I know of one person who uses it and highly recommends it.  I haven't used it before, because it can get pretty pricey.
> 
> If you decide to try it, you can get it at a discount by using the website associated with McMillan (link).



I'll have to check this one out too.  I've never heard of them, but I assure you I'll be doing some homework on them and their products.  I won't say there's no cost too high, but I'm primarily only looking for something to use during a full.  I usually don't fuel during anything less than 13-15 miles unless I'm racing.  In that case, I would only use 3 Clif Shot Bloks late in a half to get me through the finish with a little push. 



LilyJC said:


> DH and I are huge fans of Hammer Nutrition products. We use the gels, Heed (energy electrolyte drink), and Recoverite. My favorite gel is the Nocciola flavor which also has a bit of protein, and it tastes like Nutella! DH mainly uses Espresso as he likes gels with caffeine. The sugar amount ranges from 2g-about 5g. They’re very easy on the stomach, and I’ve never experienced a crash. My only strong recommendation would be to avoid Hammer’s chocolate protein powder and Recoverite. So gross and bitter!



My friend who's running Goofy in 2018 swears by Hammer Gels because of the sugar issue.  I've never been a fan of gels, but I may have to try those out again and see how the low sugar does, but they are still similar in carbs to the shot bloks I'm using now.


----------



## ZellyB

dragitoff said:


> OT question.  I'm a low-carb runner (unicorn I know).  Now that I'm deep into my Dopey training, I'm playing around with my in-run fueling.  I feel pretty good about my pre-run nutrition (although I just recently dropped my pre-run supplement last week after sharing it on this very thread due to some concerning potential side effects).  I currently in-run fuel with Clif Shot Blocks.  Even before I was a low-carb runner, I used them and they always seemed to work well for me.  Since they're pretty high in carbs (all in-run fueling I've found seems to be), I'm looking for a lower-carb alternative.  I use net carbs so anything that is going to be sugar free or low sugar is a good option for me, but I'm pretty sure that negates what benefits other than calories you get from any gel or block.  Any suggestions are welcome.  I've heard Hammer Gels are lower in sugar or possibly sugar free which helps avoid that dreaded sugar crash many blocks and gels have.



We eat generally low-carb as well although of late for in-run fueling, I don't worry about it as much.  Truthfully since converting, I eat very little in-run and mostly rely on drinking a good amount of electrolytes with limited other fuel.  That said, since I don't eat much any more while running, I just went back to basic fuels for simplicity sake.  I had a hard time finding true low-carb commercially available fuels that I liked.  We did try Quest bars for a time because they have a relatively low net carb count, but I didn't like them at all.


----------



## Dis5150

ZellyB said:


> We eat generally low-carb as well although of late for in-run fueling, I don't worry about it as much.  Truthfully since converting, I eat very little in-run and mostly rely on drinking a good amount of electrolytes with limited other fuel.  That said, since I don't eat much any more while running, I just went back to basic fuels for simplicity sake.  I had a hard time finding true low-carb commercially available fuels that I liked.  We did try Quest bars for a time because they have a relatively low net carb count, but I didn't like them at all.



I tried the same thing, since I burn it off right away anyway but I can't eat wheat and that limits a lot of things. What electrolytes are you using?


----------



## dragitoff

ZellyB said:


> We eat generally low-carb as well although of late for in-run fueling, I don't worry about it as much.  Truthfully since converting, I eat very little in-run and mostly rely on drinking a good amount of electrolytes with limited other fuel.  That said, since I don't eat much any more while running, I just went back to basic fuels for simplicity sake.  I had a hard time finding true low-carb commercially available fuels that I liked.  We did try Quest bars for a time because they have a relatively low net carb count, but I didn't like them at all.



There's a few QUEST bars I like so that's not a bad idea.  Only problem with most "low-carb" bars is they're usually high in fiber which is not great for GI.  The sugar alcohols most bars have don't bother me as much as the fiber.  Think Thin makes a great gluten free, low carb lemon bar FWIW


----------



## dragitoff

Dis5150 said:


> I tried the same thing, since I burn it off right away anyway but I can't eat wheat and that limits a lot of things. What electrolytes are you using?



I know the question was directed at someone else, but I use my own half/half blend of water and PowerAde Zero for mine.  I'll be wearing a camelback Dopey weekend just so I can use my own stuff since I know what's provided at the race will not be the Zero version.


----------



## GollyGadget

dragitoff said:


> OT question.  I'm a low-carb runner (unicorn I know).  Now that I'm deep into my Dopey training, I'm playing around with my in-run fueling.  I feel pretty good about my pre-run nutrition (although I just recently dropped my pre-run supplement last week after sharing it on this very thread due to some concerning potential side effects).  I currently in-run fuel with Clif Shot Blocks.  Even before I was a low-carb runner, I used them and they always seemed to work well for me.  Since they're pretty high in carbs (all in-run fueling I've found seems to be), I'm looking for a lower-carb alternative.  I use net carbs so anything that is going to be sugar free or low sugar is a good option for me, but I'm pretty sure that negates what benefits other than calories you get from any gel or block.  Any suggestions are welcome.  I've heard Hammer Gels are lower in sugar or possibly sugar free which helps avoid that dreaded sugar crash many blocks and gels have.



Another low carber here. Unfortunately, I don't have fueling figured out to offer any advice. It's my biggest concern heading into January so I'm eager to read the other replies. Have you looked into any whole foods? I've heard nut butters suggested before.


----------



## ZellyB

Dis5150 said:


> I tried the same thing, since I burn it off right away anyway but I can't eat wheat and that limits a lot of things. What electrolytes are you using?



We use a product called Replay.  Far less sugar in it than things like Powerade or Gatorade.  It takes some getting used to for the taste.  It's saltier tasting than typical electrolyte drinks.  It doesn't taste good to me just to drink, but when I'm running and I'm needing hydration and electrolytes, it tastes much better.


----------



## dragitoff

GollyGadget said:


> Another low carber here. Unfortunately, I don't have fueling figured out to offer any advice. It's my biggest concern heading into January so I'm eager to read the other replies. Have you looked into any whole foods? I've heard nut butters suggested before.



Unfortunately no WF in my town. This is my first full on low-carb and sadly I hadn’t really thought about it until last weekend’s 16 miler that the clif bloks id always used were pretty high carb. I won’t use so many that it’s going to derail my low carb diet; however if there are low carb alternatives out there, now is the time in training to test some out.


----------



## Dave Rolen

dragitoff said:


> OT question.  I'm a low-carb runner (unicorn I know).  Now that I'm deep into my Dopey training, I'm playing around with my in-run fueling.  I feel pretty good about my pre-run nutrition (although I just recently dropped my pre-run supplement last week after sharing it on this very thread due to some concerning potential side effects).  I currently in-run fuel with Clif Shot Blocks.  Even before I was a low-carb runner, I used them and they always seemed to work well for me.  Since they're pretty high in carbs (all in-run fueling I've found seems to be), I'm looking for a lower-carb alternative.  I use net carbs so anything that is going to be sugar free or low sugar is a good option for me, but I'm pretty sure that negates what benefits other than calories you get from any gel or block.  Any suggestions are welcome.  I've heard Hammer Gels are lower in sugar or possibly sugar free which helps avoid that dreaded sugar crash many blocks and gels have.



I was hardcore Keto for a few months last year while dropping weight (25 pound sin 2 months!) During that time I fueled before and during with peanut butter. You can buy the individual packs for $1-$1.50. Not cheap but about the same as a regular gel packet of any variety.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Why run if you can't eat (or drink) what you want?


----------



## ZellyB

BuckeyeBama said:


> Why run if you can't eat (or drink) what you want?



Sadly, running alone isn't enough to let me indulge in all the things I want to eat and drink!!


----------



## FFigawi

BuckeyeBama said:


> Why run if you can't eat (or drink) what you want?



This is exactly what I tell my coach when she says my giving up pizza and beer would make me faster.


----------



## GollyGadget

dragitoff said:


> Unfortunately no WF in my town. This is my first full on low-carb and sadly I hadn’t really thought about it until last weekend’s 16 miler that the clif bloks id always used were pretty high carb. I won’t use so many that it’s going to derail my low carb diet; however if there are low carb alternatives out there, now is the time in training to test some out.


I didn't mean whole foods the store, I meant unprocessed whole foods like nuts.


----------



## dragitoff

BuckeyeBama said:


> Why run if you can't eat (or drink) what you want?



I know that comment was tongue-in-cheek somewhat, but honestly I made the change last year because my metabolism decided to completely stop on me.  I had cut calories back to the bare minimum (without going into self-preservation mode) and was running serious miles and still packing on the pounds.  I feel better than I've ever felt in my life, but I still allow myself 1'ish cheat meal per month and anytime I'm in Orlando, I don't even try to stay keto.  Giordano's is my kryptonite.  lol.


----------



## dragitoff

GollyGadget said:


> I didn't mean whole foods the store, I meant unprocessed whole foods like nuts.



Oh ok!  Gotcha.  I haven't tried fueling with nuts because of the fiber content, but I actually do global sales for a pecan processor so nuts are a major part of my diet.


----------



## Nole95

FFigawi said:


> This is exactly what I tell my coach when she says my giving up pizza and beer would make me faster.



Agree with this.  I know I could run faster and lose the weight if I gave up the beer and wine.  I'm just not willing to do that.


----------



## KSellers88

Why in the world would I ever want to give up pizza?!


----------



## Dis5150

KSellers88 said:


> Why in the world would I ever want to give up pizza?!



Giving up pizza was the worst part about having to give up gluten! Gluten free pizza is yuck too! I have found that the 00 flour that is from Italy doesn't make me sick and I just discovered that Via Napoli uses that in their pizza so I might try to get a reservation there. I am just afraid of the consequences during Dopey if it doesn't work for me.


----------



## KSellers88

Dis5150 said:


> Giving up pizza was the worst part about having to give up gluten! Gluten free pizza is yuck too! I have found that the 00 flour that is from Italy doesn't make me sick and I just discovered that Via Napoli uses that in their pizza so I might try to get a reservation there. I am just afraid of the consequences during Dopey if it doesn't work for me.



I have so much respect for people that have to or choose to give up gluten, I just do not know if I could do it with the way that I eat. Although, my cousin has a gluten allergy and cooked pasta for us a few weeks ago and I think it was better than any other pasta I have ever had! Pizza is my weakness/addiction though! I love Via Napoli, it is my go-to for dinner the night before Disney runs.


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> This is exactly what I tell my coach when she says my giving up pizza and beer would make me faster.





Nole95 said:


> Agree with this.  I know I could run faster and lose the weight if I gave up the beer and wine.  I'm just not willing to do that.



100% with you guys on the concept (just not on the beer part).  There's no question in my mind that I could boost my performance if I cleaned up the way I eat and drink.  Running is an enjoyable, stress relieving activity for me, though.  It doesn't matter how many pizzas I don't eat, I'm not going to be an elite, competitive runner.  So it comes down to a balance between performance that I'm happy with on the course and eating the foods that I enjoy.  Run to live, not live to run.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

dragitoff said:


> I know that comment was tongue-in-cheek somewhat, but honestly I made the change last year because my metabolism decided to completely stop on me.  I had cut calories back to the bare minimum (without going into self-preservation mode) and was running serious miles and still packing on the pounds.  I feel better than I've ever felt in my life, but I still allow myself 1'ish cheat meal per month and anytime I'm in Orlando, I don't even try to stay keto.  Giordano's is my kryptonite.  lol.


I get it. My advice to friends who struggle like this sounds counter-intuitive, but consider it: Eat more, not less. If you do not eat enough, you kill your metabolism. I come from a family of obese people, and I could easily become so. I fight it by eating right and exercising. But I eat a lot when running a lot. I measure calories in and calories out (burned) every day. Even when trying to lose weight, I never allow myself a caloric deficit of more that 500 per day, and generally try to keep it to 300. I have only struggled losing weight when I tried to really restrict my caloric intake.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

camaker said:


> 100% with you guys on the concept (just not on the beer part).  There's no question in my mind that I could boost my performance if I cleaned up the way I eat and drink.  Running is an enjoyable, stress relieving activity for me, though.  It doesn't matter how many pizzas I don't eat, I'm not going to be an elite, competitive runner.  So it comes down to a balance between performance that I'm happy with on the course and eating the foods that I enjoy.  Run to live, not live to run.


Well said!


----------



## Dis5150

Yeah, I am not running to lose weight and I do not have a calorie deficit for sure! I eat a TON, I just can't eat wheat and I choose not to eat sugar. I have lost all my weight (40 lbs) eating like that. I did not try to lose weight to be a better runner, but because I was overweight and unhealthy (and my clothes didn't fit!) I will never be an elite, competitive runner either.


----------



## Dis5150

KSellers88 said:


> I have so much respect for people that have to or choose to give up gluten, I just do not know if I could do it with the way that I eat. Although, my cousin has a gluten allergy and cooked pasta for us a few weeks ago and I think it was better than any other pasta I have ever had! Pizza is my weakness/addiction though! I love Via Napoli, it is my go-to for dinner the night before Disney runs.



Do you know what kind of pasta it was? I cannot find a gluten free pasta that isn't gross, lol!


----------



## dragitoff

I started running almost 7 years ago and lost 80 pounds doing it.  I consider myself moderately fast for my age, but I'm far from elite.  I run for my health.  I just happen to be super competitive so if I can continue PR'ing into my late 30's (now 39) or even 40's, that's my motivation.  I chose the keto eating simply to shake things up as I started putting back on the weight regardless of my fitness and calories.  It worked and I'm thankful for that. 

As for the beer and wine comments, I've got 6 kids so I do partake of adult beverages every now and again to maintain sanity ; however I've had to find things that fit that low-carb lifestyle.  Fortunately for me, I was never a big beer drinker so it's easier to find alcoholic beverages that fit that and still taste good.  It does sometimes mean going more top-shelf on the liquor for a smooth taste, but as little as I drink, it's ok.


----------



## dragitoff

in regards to the gluten discussions.  I had bad reflux and was even put on medication 2 years ago.  Once I went low-carb, I stopped taking the reflux meds and have no problems with it anymore.  Someone told me I could have a gluten allergy rather than a reflux problem.  Just thought it was interesting.


----------



## Simba's Girl

11 days until my FP day!!! YAY!


----------



## KSellers88

Dis5150 said:


> Do you know what kind of pasta it was? I cannot find a gluten free pasta that isn't gross, lol!



I guess technically it was Alfredo, and I am not sure what she used...but I will ask her and get back to you!


----------



## croach

Dis5150 said:


> Do you know what kind of pasta it was? I cannot find a gluten free pasta that isn't gross, lol!



I tried to reduce gluten for a while and I found this pasta at Target

https://www.target.com/p/gluten-fre...-simply-balanced-153/-/A-50380649#lnk=sametab

I think it's good and it's actually the pasta I always use at home. YMMV though.


----------



## Dis5150

KSellers88 said:


> I guess technically it was Alfredo, and I am not sure what she used...but I will ask her and get back to you!



Thank you! 



croach said:


> I tried to reduce gluten for a while and I found this pasta at Target
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/gluten-fre...-simply-balanced-153/-/A-50380649#lnk=sametab
> 
> I think it's good and it's actually the pasta I always use at home. YMMV though.



Thank you! I am going to visit my DD27 next week and I will pick some up at Target and try it! We don't have a Target here.


----------



## KSellers88

@Dis5150 Hopefully this works and you can read it! I can email it if needed. I guess it was pesto chicken Parm, I’m not a cook so sorry if it’s not what you were looking for. It’s really good though!


----------



## Dis5150

KSellers88 said:


> @Dis5150 Hopefully this works and you can read it! I can email it if needed. I guess it was pesto chicken Parm, I’m not a cook so sorry if it’s not what you were looking for. It’s really good though!



I can read it fine, thank you!


----------



## Keels

Just discovered the really cool fact that my first FP+ day for Marathon Weekend is the same morning as the W&D 10K.

#WompWomp


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

So I found a travel agent that still has spaces for the half marathon. Between not being able to get a personal day from work approved for Monday, January 8 and the fact that I'm really not ready for a full marathon (I've decided to make that my Fall 2018 goal), I won't be able to make the Marathon work. But I can hopefully get a personal day for Friday, January 5, so if that works out I could still make the half happen. Fly down Thursday night and back sometime Sunday. The travel agent said they're waiting to hear updated info on room availability, but if I can get one of the value resorts, I may try to do it. We'll see what happens! My only fear is the winter travel aspect.


----------



## pixarmom

Nole95 said:


> Agree with this.  I know I could run faster and lose the weight if I gave up the beer and wine.  I'm just not willing to do that.



Give up wine?  No.



*DisneyDreamer said:


> So I found a travel agent that still has spaces for the half marathon. Between not being able to get a personal day from work approved for Monday, January 8 and the fact that I'm really not ready for a full marathon (I've decided to make that my Fall 2018 goal), I won't be able to make the Marathon work. But I can hopefully get a personal day for Friday, January 5, so if that works out I could still make the half happen. Fly down Thursday night and back sometime Sunday. The travel agent said they're waiting to hear updated info on room availability, but if I can get one of the value resorts, I may try to do it. We'll see what happens! My only fear is the winter travel aspect.



Yay!!  So happy for you!!  There is a late, direct flight on Southwest Thursday night - we're taking that one so that everyone can have a full day of work and school on Thursday and then be at the expo Friday morning to pick up my Goofy packet and 18yo's half marathon packet.  Hope you can get the day off for Friday!  We're at Pop Thursday night and then over to WL for the rest of the trip.  I keep checking to see if we can get WL for the whole stay.  Point is, in doing all this checking, I've seen availability change constantly - good luck!!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Just discovered the really cool fact that my first FP+ day for Marathon Weekend is the same morning as the W&D 10K.
> 
> #WompWomp



There's an app for that


----------



## dobball23

For those of you training in northern climates...what is your go-to attire for running when the temps dip down into the 20s and 30s? I am mainly wondering in terms of long-sleeve shirts/layers that you prefer. I want to stay as warm as possible while not being bulky.


----------



## rteetz

dobball23 said:


> For those of you training in northern climates...what is your go-to attire for running when the temps dip down into the 20s and 30s? I am mainly wondering in terms of long-sleeve shirts/layers that you prefer. I want to stay as warm as possible while not being bulky.


Long sleeves for sure. Compression pants as well. Sometimes a hat.


----------



## DopeyBadger

dobball23 said:


> For those of you training in northern climates...what is your go-to attire for running when the temps dip down into the 20s and 30s? I am mainly wondering in terms of long-sleeve shirts/layers that you prefer. I want to stay as warm as possible while not being bulky.



I really like my columbia base layer clothes.  I use a combination of attire to run in wind chill as low as -25F reasonably comfortably.


----------



## jmasgat

pixarmom said:


> Give up wine?  No.



This.  Although I have tried to restrict my consumption to the weekends.  My dietary weaknesses are my daily chocolate consumption (I blame you, Trader Joe's Pound Plus 70% Dark and Milk Chocolate) and my daily glass of wine/beer.  I have so far failed on the chocolate front, but the wine cutback has gone okay.


----------



## jmasgat

dobball23 said:


> For those of you training in northern climates...what is your go-to attire for running when the temps dip down into the 20s and 30s? I am mainly wondering in terms of long-sleeve shirts/layers that you prefer. I want to stay as warm as possible while not being bulky.



So I tend to run warm, i.e. I don't wear as much clothing when I run.  My rule of thumb is this
50+ short sleeve shirt and shorts
40-49 Basic long sleeve shirt and shorts/capris (usually push the sleeves up once I've run a mile or so)
20ish-39 Basic long sleeve shirt and running tights (mine are loose fit)

I will wear a headband in the 40's or if it's really windy (if my ears get cold, I get headaches)
I will wear gloves in the 30's (after 2 miles, my hands warm up and sometimes I stuff them up my long sleeves)

When the weather gets more brutal-cold with wind, sleet, etc, I have a NB thermal shirt that I wear and also a pair of warm running underwear.

So for me, pretty much always one layer.  I do have a jacket/shell, but I find that I overheat with layers.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Simba's Girl said:


> 11 days until my FP day!!! YAY!



We're getting close as well. Monday, Nov 6 for us.


----------



## Simba's Girl

LSUfan4444 said:


> We're getting close as well. Monday, Nov 6 for us.



That's my Birthday!!! LOL


----------



## Anisum

dobball23 said:


> For those of you training in northern climates...what is your go-to attire for running when the temps dip down into the 20s and 30s? I am mainly wondering in terms of long-sleeve shirts/layers that you prefer. I want to stay as warm as possible while not being bulky.


It's been a few months since I've run in the cold but this is what I think I do:
50+: Short sleeve or Tank with Capris
40-49: Long Sleeve Top and Running Tights (though I will wear capris if I don't have pants clean or it's in the high 40s)
30-39: Light running jacket over long sleeve tops and running tights, usually a gaiter comes into play around this time and think headbands are pulled over my ears at the start of the run.
29 or lower: A pair of running tights that's lined with a fleecy insulated material, the fleecy material lined running hoodie, long sleeve shirt, gaiter, hat

There are definitely variations on this, sometimes if I feel like I need a jacket but know I'll be hot mid way I'll run in short sleeves to combat it.

Brand wise most of my winter running clothes are Macy's ideology brand because they fit my legs best and it's easiest to shop in one place. My thick headbands are FILA. I'll run with them in the summer too because they hold up better but I'll also wear bondi bands in the summer which are a no in the winter. My gaiters are Nike and I like them best. My fleecy pants were actually an impulse buy at Costco and I only saw them once. Hopefully they will have them this year.


----------



## Simba's Girl

dobball23 said:


> For those of you training in northern climates...what is your go-to attire for running when the temps dip down into the 20s and 30s? I am mainly wondering in terms of long-sleeve shirts/layers that you prefer. I want to stay as warm as possible while not being bulky.



I live in MA. My favorite temp to run in is mid-upper 40s, I'll run outside in upper 20s/low 30s as long as it isn't windy. I layer.

upper 40s/50s-SS T with cheap windbreaker I bought from Walmart years ago for $10 and capris. Gloves (when my hands get cold I lose feeling in my fingers from Raynaud's)
40-45-see above sub LS tech shirt
35-40-LS tech shirt (UA coldgear T neck), UA coldgear tights, running cap (not hat, winter cap) gloves
below 35 and or windy-add windbreaker and possibly layer a tech shirt over my UA coldgear T neck/windpants over my tights

If it is too frigid with wind or just too frigid I'll head to the Y to run. The older I get the less likely I'll run outside in poor conditions, just over it.


----------



## cavepig

dobball23 said:


> For those of you training in northern climates...what is your go-to attire for running when the temps dip down into the 20s and 30s? I am mainly wondering in terms of long-sleeve shirts/layers that you prefer. I want to stay as warm as possible while not being bulky.


I just start layering up as it gets colder & depending on if it's windy &/or sunny means more or less layers.  I'll start with tights & long sleeves or short sleeves & jacket, headband & gloves. As it gets colder or windier I'll add windpants unlined then lined, an extra shirt, my balaclava on my head/face, & mittens, so I get bulky but I guess I'm just used to it & don't really mind, everything fits pretty snug so nothing is baggy though. My worst thing keeping warm is my feet at first, I'm planning to  do a warmup inside this year when it gets really cold to hopefully help starting off.  I have a mish mash of brands, my tights are skirt sports & mittens are some sort of therma brand I think, so not much help on specific  brands.   I seriously hate cold though & will take heat/humidity any day over it.



DopeyBadger said:


> I really like my columbia base layer clothes.  I use a combination of attire to run in wind chill as low as -25F reasonably comfortably.


windchill -25 & comfortably in the same sentence, now that's something you don't hear together very often, hahaha!.  When I'm freezing & have frosted eyelashes this winter I'll try to remember this to laugh & warm up!


----------



## cavepig

I saw the Art Festival at Epcot starts Jan. 12, we leave that day, boo!  Guess they didn't want it starting with the marathon event going on at all.   I wonder if they do previews at all before?!


----------



## dragitoff

dobball23 said:


> For those of you training in northern climates...what is your go-to attire for running when the temps dip down into the 20s and 30s? I am mainly wondering in terms of long-sleeve shirts/layers that you prefer. I want to stay as warm as possible while not being bulky.



I'm an odd duck when it comes to this and obviously not in cold temps (Georgia), but I train and race in singlets almost every run regardless of temps.  I will wear arm warmers and gloves, but always get too hot wearing sleeves most of the time.


----------



## MissLiss279

dobball23 said:


> For those of you training in northern climates...what is your go-to attire for running when the temps dip down into the 20s and 30s? I am mainly wondering in terms of long-sleeve shirts/layers that you prefer. I want to stay as warm as possible while not being bulky.


This is my go to website for determining how many layers:

https://www.runnersworld.com/what-to-wear

It’s usually pretty accurate for me. Sometimes I end up adding an extra layer because I think it’s cold, but as soon as I start running, I realize that the one extra layer was too much. Hope this helps!


----------



## DopeyBadger

cavepig said:


> windchill -25 & comfortably in the same sentence, now that's something you don't hear together very often, hahaha!. When I'm freezing & have frosted eyelashes this winter I'll try to remember this to laugh & warm up!



LOL!  Well I did say "reasonably"...    I've run in less than -20 wind chill only a handful of times.  I think I did 10 miles at -25 earlier this year, but can't find the info.  My last Dopey training run last year was 18 miles in -8 WC (opted out of the -30 WC the day prior).  My hands get the coldest, so I went to using hand warmers inside my gloves for the really cold days.  

Real image of me training for last year's Dopey (LOL!):

 

For me it's:

50 and above - shorts and singlet
40 to 50 - shorts, singlet, and light gloves
30 to 40 - shorts, light long sleeve (like runDisney shirt), light gloves, and hat
20 to 30 - light thermal columbia pants, light thermal columbia long sleeve, medium gloves, and hat
10 to 20 - medium thermal columbia pants, medium thermal columbia long sleeve, heavy gloves, and hat (and jacket if easy day)
0 to 10 - heavy thermal columbia pants, heavy thermal columbia long sleeve, heavy gloves, balaclava, and jacket
-10 to 0 - heavy thermal columbia pants, second pair of pants, heavy thermal columbia long sleeve, heavy gloves, balaclava, and jacket
-10 and below - heavy thermal columbia pants, second pair of pants, heavy thermal columbia long sleeve, heavy gloves, balaclava, hand warmers, sunglasses, and jacket

The columbia gear works well because as soon as I get in the house I've got to get it off because it gets hot.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

All this talk of temperature makes me glad I live in South Florida. 

It was 58 this morning and that's about the coldest it ever gets.


----------



## Chaitali

I have a running jacket I use once the temperatures are in the 30s.  For the 40s, I use a long sleeve base layer under a running shirt or just a long sleeve running shirt if its in the upper end of this range.  For the 50s I use arm sleeves so I can roll them down if/when I get too hot.  I'll start wearing a headband and gloves in the 40s.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Anisum said:


> It's been a few months since I've run in the cold but this is what I think I do:
> 50+: Short sleeve or Tank with Capris
> 40-49: Long Sleeve Top and Running Tights (though I will wear capris if I don't have pants clean or it's in the high 40s)
> 30-39: Light running jacket over long sleeve tops and running tights, usually a gaiter comes into play around this time and think headbands are pulled over my ears at the start of the run.
> 29 or lower: A pair of running tights that's lined with a fleecy insulated material, the fleecy material lined running hoodie, long sleeve shirt, gaiter, hat
> .


This seems to be what I do most of the time. I scored a nice Asics running jacket from amazon for like $12 which I love.  And my lower limit is in the teens.  My butt becomes too numb and my phone dies too quickly in single digits!


----------



## ZellyB

I'll just say ditto as well to @Anisum on my clothing choices except I wear and actual stocking type cap instead of just headbands over my ears usually.  I also usually layer a sweatshirt over my long-sleeved tech shirts instead of a running jacket.  

Also like @disneydaydreamer33 I don't run in single digits typically unless there's a race coming up and the run is pretty essential in my training.  Luckily for us, it doesn't get that cold very often here.  Typical lows in the winter are usually low 30s or upper 20s.


----------



## cavepig

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> This seems to be what I do most of the time. I scored a nice Asics running jacket from amazon for like $12 which I love.  And my lower limit is in the teens.  My butt becomes too numb and my phone dies too quickly in single digits!


I started using those hand warmers to keep my phone battery from dieing, seems to help with it.   I get you on the cold butt too, I think last winter I maxed at 4 bottoms a few times!


----------



## rteetz

My training is suffering this week. I got pretty sick on Tuesday so much so my whole body hurt and I felt like I got ran over by a truck so that made me cancel my run that day. Wednesday was a little better but not much. Today I finally got out for a run but only mustered 2.25 miles because I felt like I needed to throw up but luckily didn't. Hopefully I am back to 100% by the weekend.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> My training is suffering this week. I got pretty sick on Tuesday so much so my whole body hurt and I felt like I got ran over by a truck so that made me cancel my run that day. Wednesday was a little better but not much. Today I finally got out for a run but only mustered 2.25 miles because I felt like I needed to throw up but luckily didn't. Hopefully I am back to 100% by the weekend.


boo being sick sucks, hopef you bounce back quick!


----------



## ZellyB

@rteetz sorry to hear you've been sick.  Don't push yourself through illness.  Better to miss a training run or two then make your condition worse by pushing your body.  Hope you are feeling back to normal soon!


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> boo being sick sucks, hopef you bounce back quick!





ZellyB said:


> @rteetz sorry to hear you've been sick.  Don't push yourself through illness.  Better to miss a training run or two then make your condition worse by pushing your body.  Hope you are feeling back to normal soon!



Thanks!


----------



## pixarmom

cavepig said:


> I saw the Art Festival at Epcot starts Jan. 12, we leave that day, boo!  Guess they didn't want it starting with the marathon event going on at all.   I wonder if they do previews at all before?!



This happened last year - left right before  the festival and our 18yo was so disappointed!  Then we were back in august right before F&W started.  Both times, he saw booths and signs going up and he said, "They are just taunting me!"

@rteetz, feel better!

Winter running . . . there is always the treadmill in the basement. But I do love running outside and I know it's overall better both physically and psychologically. I get cold really easily so those first few minutes out the door are brutal. I have fleece lined tights and a great running jacket from athleta that are wonderful for super cold running.  Saucony headband and these awesome running mittens that I can't find right now - so irritating!!  I have a running hat but can't fit all my hair in it, so headband is usually the only option.  I have a neck warmer that I don't like - too scratchy - so watching the suggestions here!


----------



## Ariel484

@rteetz boo, hope you feel better soon! Let your body recover and get the rest it needs.


----------



## pixarmom

18yo made a costume decision for the half. Hooray!  Peter Pan, which is sweet because 18yo actually did grow up! Very nostalgic based on memories of him at Disney when he was little and loved Peter Pan.  I already have the components of a Tink outfit that I wore for the 10K this year.  And I'm recycling my Minnie stuff for the full.  So I guess I'll be re-routing my costume funds.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

@rteetz - hope you are fully recovered soon. 

I love it that when we feel sick we still miss running. Maybe that makes me mentally deficient in some way?


----------



## Simba's Girl

Right there with ya @rteetz missed a run yesterday because of a cold after having missed 10 days because of an injury!!! Frustrating.  

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> Right there with ya @rteetz missed a run yesterday because of a cold after having missed 10 days because of an injury!!! Frustrating.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!


Hope you're feeling better too!


----------



## TeeterTots

rteetz said:


> My training is suffering this week. I got pretty sick on Tuesday so much so my whole body hurt and I felt like I got ran over by a truck so that made me cancel my run that day. Wednesday was a little better but not much. Today I finally got out for a run but only mustered 2.25 miles because I felt like I needed to throw up but luckily didn't. Hopefully I am back to 100% by the weekend.


Oh my goodness! I hope you don't have the flu!! Rest! Feel better!


----------



## PrincessV

This Floridian is taking notes on the winter gear info - thanks all! For the Frozen 5K of 2015, I wore: long sleeve tech shirt (brushed on inside), tech tights (brushed on inside), cotton short sleeve tee over base layer, wool hat, knit gloves, neck gaiter, down jacket... and I was comfortable. For the marathon this year, I wore: regular (non-thermal) tech tights, (non-thermal) tech long sleeve tee, tech short sleeve tee, mock-turtle thermal long sleeve top, knit gloves, fleece ear warmer, neck gaiter, my son's outgrown knit pajama pants, and his outgrown fleece jacket. I also had heat packs in both gloves, both shoes (until I started), and in my pockets. I made the mistake of ditching the pajama pants and jacket at mile 1 and regretted it the moment I turned onto World Dr, right into the wind - GAH!!! I literally had no feeling in my legs until the halfway point. 

I'd like to not repeat that experience, lol, so I bought some thicker, brushed tech tights for this year, and found that I can easily layer them under another pair of tights, as needed. I'm thinking maybe I'd have been well served by throwing a windbreaker on top of my tech shirt layers, yes? I have one of those that I use for rainy days in the theme parks.


----------



## FFigawi

PrincessV said:


> This Floridian is taking notes on the winter gear info - thanks all! For the Frozen 5K of 2015, I wore: long sleeve tech shirt (brushed on inside), tech tights (brushed on inside), cotton short sleeve tee over base layer, wool hat, knit gloves, neck gaiter, down jacket... and I was comfortable. For the marathon this year, I wore: regular (non-thermal) tech tights, (non-thermal) tech long sleeve tee, tech short sleeve tee, mock-turtle thermal long sleeve top, knit gloves, fleece ear warmer, neck gaiter, my son's outgrown knit pajama pants, and his outgrown fleece jacket. I also had heat packs in both gloves, both shoes (until I started), and in my pockets. I made the mistake of ditching the pajama pants and jacket at mile 1 and regretted it the moment I turned onto World Dr, right into the wind - GAH!!! I literally had no feeling in my legs until the halfway point.
> 
> I'd like to not repeat that experience, lol, so I bought some thicker, brushed tech tights for this year, and found that I can easily layer them under another pair of tights, as needed. I'm thinking maybe I'd have been well served by throwing a windbreaker on top of my tech shirt layers, yes? I have one of those that I use for rainy days in the theme parks.



Wow! That's a lot of gear to be wearing during a marathon, another good example example of how we're all an experiment of one. I wore compression tights, long sleeve top, cheap polyester gloves, a headband, and a minimalist jacket. The jacket and headband didn't last long.


----------



## bcarey2k

FFigawi said:


> Wow! That's a lot of gear to be wearing during a marathon, another good example example of how we're all an experiment of one. I wore compression tights, long sleeve top, cheap polyester gloves, a headband, and a minimalist jacket. The jacket and headband didn't last long.



I did a half last year in the snow/sleet.  

This Baton Rouge boy froze.  My saving grace is that I had some cotton gloves (that worked darn well) and a skull cap that covered my ears ... I always have my ‘throw away’ long sleeve shirt in the corral .... I kept it on ... I had my wind breaker too, thankfully.  Ears, hands and core were cold, but ok.  Legs and feet froze ... but it could have been worse.

I bring all kinds of stuff wherever I travel to now ... goodwill either loves me or hates me.


----------



## PrincessV

FFigawi said:


> Wow! That's a lot of gear to be wearing during a marathon, another good example example of how we're all an experiment of one.


I think the hitch is that I never had any long training runs in that kind of cold, so I was flying blind; I genuinely thought I'd warm up over the miles and want to ditch stuff, so I just layered a bunch of FL-weight things. I did ditch the thermal mock-turtle at the end of the AK portion, but kept the rest until the end. I never could handle the cold as a northerner, and after 25 years as a Floridian it has not improved!  But I survived and now I know and am better prepared... which probably guarantees 2018 will be hot, lol!


----------



## Disney at Heart

rteetz said:


> My training is suffering this week. I got pretty sick on Tuesday so much so my whole body hurt and I felt like I got ran over by a truck so that made me cancel my run that day. Wednesday was a little better but not much. Today I finally got out for a run but only mustered 2.25 miles because I felt like I needed to throw up but luckily didn't. Hopefully I am back to 100% by the weekend.


Sounds like the virus I had last week. Nauseated but never threw up. Still I became dehydrated because of the sweats and chills and ended up needing fluids and missing a full week of running.  Try to stay hydrated no matter what. I ran 6 mi. today and felt good for the first time in a week and a half. As a "youngster" I hope you will feel better much faster. Now getting pumped for W&D races!!!


----------



## michigandergirl

I find the hardest part of cold weather/winter running is just getting out the door. It's hard to leave your cozy home and subject yourself to various, harsh elements, but it's always worth it and I rarely regret a run.

For anything above 50 degrees: shorts & tank
40-50: capris & T-shirt
30-40: pants & long sleeves, gloves
10-30: fleece lined pants & jacket, gloves, headband
Below 10: treadmill

Last February I ran a half marathon in the snow and the temperature only got up to a lovely 8 degrees. I had frost on my eyelashes. I remember thinking we runners are a crazy bunch of fools!


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Wow! That's a lot of gear to be wearing during a marathon, another good example example of how we're all an experiment of one. I wore compression tights, long sleeve top, cheap polyester gloves, a headband, and a minimalist jacket. The jacket and headband didn't last long.



Listen, pal - you saw it first-hand that I wore three pairs of leggings, three baselayers and a North Face jacket during Marathon this year.

ALSO -- don't forget that teal sweatshirt you loved so much!

ETA: PHOTO PROOF!!!!


----------



## Keels

Not to get sappy ... but I had to scroll through quite a few Marathon Weekend pictures to find this ^^ one and it gave me all the "feels". The gal on the far left, I've been tight with for 15 years. And then the other two - well, I met them via these boards and they've become two of my closest friends as well. 

Crazy.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Listen, pal - you saw it first-hand that I wore three pairs of leggings, three baselayers and a North Face jacket during Marathon this year.
> 
> ALSO -- don't forget that teal sweatshirt you loved so much!
> 
> ETA: PHOTO PROOF!!!!
> 
> View attachment 279797



That teal sweatshirt was a great way to keep warm on the walk to the corral, where it was sadly discarded. It lived a short but happy life.


----------



## jmasgat

FFigawi said:


> That teal sweatshirt was a great way to keep warm on the walk to the corral, where it was sadly discarded. It lived a short but happy life.



Ah, the joys of race toss clothing.  I am already stockpiling mine.  I scored a nice fleece jacket at the school district garage sale last Friday while I was volunteering (I always pick prepping the clothes section for this reason!) Add in some WDW race volunteer shells , and the pile is progressing nicely.


----------



## Sailormoon2

jmasgat said:


> I am already stockpiling mine


As have I! Lol! I'm keeping a whole bunch of old Pajama pants, and old school hoodies.


----------



## dragitoff

i never thought about the old pajama pants until a few posters said that here.  that's a great idea.  I've got quite a few old long-sleeve race shirts that I never wear that I was going to use race mornings if it's cold.


----------



## Dopeyintraining

dobball23 said:


> For those of you training in northern climates...what is your go-to attire for running when the temps dip down into the 20s and 30s? I am mainly wondering in terms of long-sleeve shirts/layers that you prefer. I want to stay as warm as possible while not being bulky.



If it's below freezing I'll wear a merino wool base layer, then another layer and maybe a gillet, lined tights or just normal tights with shorts over the top. I usually wear a buff on my head, wool if it's cold, cotton if it's warm. Other than that it's trying to stay dry so a shower-proof shell jacket. Plus a bucket load of balm on my face.


----------



## pixarmom

@Keels, love the marathon weekend photo!  My parents are in Florida too, so I often arrive in the general area at least a week before marathon weekend with at least one kid (if not all three) and stuff for different weather in the suitcases.  So I had gear for that morning too.  

The key for me was the fuzzy socks.  I bring a bunch of fuzzy socks every year ($1.50 each at Target), cut out feet and then wear on my legs  (very nostalgic - looking so 80s.)  For the marathon this year, I wore another pair of fuzzy socks on my arms over long sleeves with arm warmers underneath.  I ditched both by the end of the race - but never let go of the long sleeves or the arm warmers underneath.  Cold!


----------



## steph0808

Running gear by weather:

Above 60 - shorts and tank top
50-60 - shorts and t-shirt
40-50 - shorts (if low 40s, maybe capris) and long-sleeved shirt
30-40 - capris, long-sleeved shirt, lightweight jacket, headband, lightweight gloves  (Just ran 11 miles when it was 33 degrees yesterday and wore all of this. Ditched gloves at 5 miles, jacket halfway unzipped most of the run, but otherwise comfortable)
20-30 - capris or tights, long-sleeved shirt, jacket, headband, heavier gloves
10-20 - no way!


----------



## Princess KP

pixarmom said:


> The key for me was the fuzzy socks.  I bring a bunch of fuzzy socks every year ($1.50 each at Target), cut out feet and then wear on my legs  (very nostalgic - looking so 80s.)  For the marathon this year, I wore another pair of fuzzy socks on my arms over long sleeves with arm warmers underneath.  I ditched both by the end of the race - but never let go of the long sleeves or the arm warmers underneath.  Cold!




[COLOR=#000000]I do the same! The only socks that I like to run in are ankle socks from Lululemon. My tights aren't long enough to cover my ankles so they get cold. I took an old pair of socks and cut out the feet.
Thanks for the arm warmer tip! Going to try that too! It's starting to get cold here in Toronto.[/COLOR]


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

pixarmom said:


> @Keels
> The key for me was the fuzzy socks.  I bring a bunch of fuzzy socks every year ($1.50 each at Target), cut out feet and then wear on my legs  (very nostalgic - looking so 80s.)  For the marathon this year, I wore another pair of fuzzy socks on my arms over long sleeves with arm warmers underneath.  I ditched both by the end of the race - but never let go of the long sleeves or the arm warmers underneath.  Cold!


This is such a great idea!!  My mother-in-law always (very sweetly) sticks holiday themed socks in the packages she sends me, and this is such a great use for them- thanks!


----------



## PrincessV

<--- throwaway stockpiler  A teenage son = lots of outgrown items that fit me! I also hoard old rD long sleeve shirts as a throwaway layer on cool, but not cold, race mornings. I have a metric ton of them and really do NOT need that many for daily use, lol! Worn out cardigan sweaters are great, too: once pilled and/or faded to the point where I can't use them for work anymore, they become race throwaways.


----------



## cavepig

add me to the stockpiled toss away clothes group...I have some snazzy Betty Boop sweatpants I picked up at a garage sale in the pile.


----------



## FFigawi

dragitoff said:


> i never thought about the old pajama pants until a few posters said that here.  that's a great idea.  I've got quite a few old long-sleeve race shirts that I never wear that I was going to use race mornings if it's cold.



Old pajamas are my favorite throw away attire. I saved a bunch from airlines for just this purpose.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

My favorite throw-away attire was a post-Saint Patrick's Day markdown of green and white striped knee socks that said 'I love beer.' Great arm warmers. I also use long sleeve race shirts. Haven't been able to bring myself to use a Disney shirt, except the 2005 half shirt, which was pretty plain.


----------



## ZellyB

We buy Hanes sweatshirts from Walmart every year for throwaway.  They are warm and soft and we buy them big.  They are great for lounging around the house too when it's chilly.  We try to buy some at the end of the season when they get marked down to around $4 each.  They come in some great obnoxious colors too like highlighter yellow and hunter orange.


----------



## sourire

Thank you for the idea re: fuzzy socks @pixarmom! Fuzzy socks are used frequently in this household during the winter, due to complaints from DH about my cold toesies! I was about to get rid of a pair with the start of a hole, but aha, I shall pack them for marathon weekend!!!


----------



## RENThead09

just a heads up and reminder that fast pass season is among us for WDW race weekend trips.  I head out on Dec 27th, and was able to make all my fast passes for the 27th to January 8th at 9pm PST tonight.  Concierge had told me that I would need to do it day by day, but nope, could do the whole trip.  Happy planning!!!!!


----------



## rteetz

RENThead09 said:


> just a heads up and reminder that fast pass season is among us for WDW race weekend trips.  I head out on Dec 27th, and was able to make all my fast passes for the 27th to January 8th at 9pm PST tonight.  Concierge had told me that I would need to do it day by day, but nope, could do the whole trip.  Happy planning!!!!!


That’s weird concierge would tell you that. If you have a WDW resort stay booked you can book FP for your entire stay (60+10) at 60 days:


----------



## RENThead09

rteetz said:


> That’s weird concierge would tell you that. If you have a WDW resort stay booked you can book FP for your entire stay (60+10) at 60 days:



agree.  I thought it was the length of trip, but they were adamant that it wasn't.   

they also told me it was 6am florida time.  it wasn't.  it was midnight florida time. (so 9pm on the west coast)

glad I looked when I got home 
All good.  Got the parks I wanted on the days I wanted.  
Flight of Passage a couple times now that I am addicted after my trip the past week.
and Photos with the Fab 5 scheduled for the afternoon of the marathon to keep my butt moving around.  LOL


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Well, my half marathon plan may potentially have been too good to be true. The travel agent I'm talking to still has a race spot left, but there may not be any hotel rooms. He says he's gotten 2 different messages, one that there are no more rooms and one that there might be a few, so he has emailed someone to get it clarified and is waiting for that info. Fingers crossed that there is something, but if there's not then I guess I won't be making it work.


----------



## PCFriar80

10K and 1/2 marathon training is officially underway and what better way to celebrate it with my local store having a BOGO sale on fig newtons!   Good news /bad news, the sale ends next Wednesday so there could be a lot of BOGOs between now and then.  Move over twizzlers and make room for the fig newtons!


----------



## Keels

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Well, my half marathon plan may potentially have been too good to be true. The travel agent I'm talking to still has a race spot left, but there may not be any hotel rooms. He says he's gotten 2 different messages, one that there are no more rooms and one that there might be a few, so he has emailed someone to get it clarified and is waiting for that info. Fingers crossed that there is something, but if there's not then I guess I won't be making it work.



He’s not wrong - 1/5 is sold out via Disney/Disney Travel and most charities are sold out for 1/4.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Keels said:


> He’s not wrong - 1/5 is sold out via Disney/Disney Travel and most charities are sold out for 1/4.




Got my hopes up too high and now I'm really disappointed. I would have planned sooner but it's so hard with a school schedule.


----------



## Keels

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Got my hopes up too high and now I'm really disappointed. I would have planned sooner but it's so hard with a school schedule.



That said ... blocks close on Nov. 1, so you might be OK!

The good thing about working with a TA is we have waitlist access that only specialty groups (weddings, DVC) have access to.


----------



## Momloveshockey

Ok...newbie to Disney races here!!  We are in the 5k.  Can someone tell me how we are supposed to get to the Expo to pick up the race kits?  We will be at Hollywood Studios on Jan 3rd. Can we go from there or from our resort?
Also, what do people wear?  Not a lot of experience with Orlando weather on Jan 4th at 4:30-6:30 AM!! I’m from Canada...so used to cold meaning below 0 Celsius! How “cool” is it??
 Thanks!!!


----------



## Ariel484

Momloveshockey said:


> Ok...newbie to Disney races here!!  We are in the 5k.  Can someone tell me how we are supposed to get to the Expo to pick up the race kits?  We will be at Hollywood Studios on Jan 3rd. Can we go from there or from our resort?
> Also, what do people wear?  Not a lot of experience with Orlando weather on Jan 4th at 4:30-6:30 AM!! I’m from Canada...so used to cold meaning below 0 Celsius! How “cool” is it??
> Thanks!!!


There are buses from the resorts only (not the parks). You could take a cab/Uber or Walk/boat to an Epcot resort (Swan/Dolphin/Yacht Club/Beach Club/Boardwalk) and get an expo bus there. 

Weather varies - prepare for anything and pack layers, but I’m sure it won’t meet your definition of “cold.”  Make sure to bring throwaway clothes for the wait in the corrals - just extra layers to keep warm that you can toss. Disney will pick up the clothes, clean them and donat them to charity.


----------



## Momloveshockey

Thanks!! I’ll pick up some throw away hoodies!! Good idea!!


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday! As always Sundays are for Disney. 

Today’s Sundays are for Disney question: what’s the first thing you do when you arrive on Disney property? Hang out at the hotel? Head to the parks? Find something to eat? Something else?

My answer: I’m usually one to drop off the bags at the hotel and head right for the parks. Usually when I arrive it’s too early for the room to be ready so no point in waiting around for that.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! As always Sundays are for Disney.
> 
> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question: what’s the first thing you do when you arrive on Disney property? Hang out at the hotel? Head to the parks? Find something to eat? Something else?



It usually depends on my trip and my timing. The last trip I arrived after 6 PM and hadn't really eaten all day (I don't eat before getting on airplanes. I have a dislike of public restrooms and, particularly, ones with a captive audience. Intestinal distress in such a situation is my nightmare.) so I looked for something to eat. I had planned to eat at the parks the time before that, but I ran out of charge on my phone and ate at the food court while it charged and then headed for a night at the parks. Same plan last time, but it was a much later window and it was pouring rain so I figured I'd just grab something and prepare for the next morning. That first trip was my ideal plan: Plane lands between 2-3 PM, DME to resort, room ready for carry-on drop off, straight to the buses to hit the parks. Unfortunately, I made the amateur mistake with my phone. 

Not sure practicality will allow such trips in the future. I had an AP for the last year because of the 13 months for the price of 12 deal they ran last year that allowed me to encompass two Marathon Weekends with one AP. It made the decision to make a couple quick trips throughout the year a little more economically plausible. I'm not sure renewing my AP is a good plan for me right now, so I don't think those trips will be as likely in the future with the added cost of tickets.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Since the only time I ever go to Disney is for Marathon Weekend, the Expo is the first thing. DW will drop me off at the expo on our way in and she'll head to the resort to check in. I'll goof off at the expo and liquid carb load long enough to ensure that I have no part in the check-in or the moving of 1000 lbs. of stuff from the car to the room.

Then I'll take the bus from the Expo to the resort and if the weather is good, head to the pool/hot tub. It's been so long since the weather's been bad, I'm not sure what I do in that case.

We drive down from north of Atlanta and break the trip into 2 days, so we usually arrive around 1 PM.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Totally with @rteetz I head right for the parks-ideally HS to ride my favourite-TSMM!!! I will be doing the same when I arrive for Dopey, BEFORE heading to the Expo.


----------



## RENThead09

Parks to get my ride on and grab a bite!
Usually pick by what FP are available and if there are fireworks that night.
DHS-TSMM and whatever is actually open 
MK-BTRR and Pecos Bills
AK-FOP and canteen
EP-FOOD

new non-stop from PDX usually means landing at 3pm and getting to the hotel 4-430.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question: what’s the first thing you do when you arrive on Disney property? Hang out at the hotel? Head to the parks? Find something to eat? Something else?



We typically arrive mid to late morning for our trips, so we have 3 plans based on current conditions:
Plan A: If the weather is nice, we'll hang by the pool.
Plan B: If the weather is not pool worthy, we'll walk around Epcot.
Plan C: If it's the Wednesday of Marathon weekend, we'll head to the Expo! 

Plan C will be in play on our next trip.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Really depends on the trip.  

On RunDisney trips, I take a half day off work and we get to Disney around 2pm so we head to the Expo then to the hotel for checkin and then dinner at Disney Springs or hotel.

On non-RunDisney trips we usually arrive at like 7pm/8pm after a day of work so it’s dinner at the hotel or a nearby hotel.  

We aren’t go go park people.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question: what’s the first thing you do when you arrive on Disney property? Hang out at the hotel? Head to the parks? Find something to eat? Something else?



Recently, most of our trips have been for dinner, so we'll hit Trader Sam's before taking the monorail over to V&A. We get our park time in the next morning.


----------



## lhermiston

SAFD: Depends on when our flight arrives. This year, we got in early afternoon, so we dropped our carry-ons off at Pop and went straight to MK. The Magic Express makes checking in sooooo easy. 

The trip before that we got in late enough in the afternoon that it wasn’t worth going to the parks. Instead, we took the boat from POR to Downtown Disney, shopped a little and had dinner at Ohana. It worked out that we were able to watch Wishes from our table. 

So, it depends on when we arrive, but I try to make sure we have something to do away from the hotel.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Every trip for us is different, so we have no set pattern. We do whatever works for us based on what is going on when we get there.


----------



## bcarey2k

Arrivals seem to be always different for me too ....my last day is always the same ... Rose and Crown for a couple of Black and Tans ... fish and chips from that little kiosk next door .... even this weekend for my crazy short run-cation, it will happen on Sunday!


----------



## drummerwife

The first thing I have to do is unpack and put everything away. I never feel like I can rest or start my vacation until everything is organized.


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question: what’s the first thing you do when you arrive on Disney property? Hang out at the hotel? Head to the parks? Find something to eat? Something else?



Depends on the trip. Sometimes straight to the expo before checking in, sometimes unpack and putz around, sometimes food is the only thing that matters (and by food I do also mean a drink).


----------



## Sonyamalexander

SAFD: I typically take a 7am flight to get me on property by 10am. I drop my stuff off and I’m in a park foelr the day!


----------



## ZellyB

Like others said, sort of depends on arrival time, but we usually cannot do a park on arrival day.  Hoping this year is different.  If our flights get in on time, we plan to do a quick drop off at the resort and then head into the park.  I've got dinner reservations with a Rivers of Light package, so hoping no major flight delays this year like we had last year.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Like others said, sort of depends on arrival time, but we usually cannot do a park on arrival day.  Hoping this year is different.  If our flights get in on time, we plan to do a quick drop off at the resort and then head into the park.  I've got dinner reservations with a Rivers of Light package, so hoping no major flight delays this year like we had last year.


Tiffins or Tusker House? I did Tiffins. It’s my new favorite restaurant on property.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> what’s the first thing you do when you arrive on Disney property? Hang out at the hotel? Head to the parks? Find something to eat? Something else?



I seek out the Fairy Godmother and get good wishes for a positive race weekend from her, and then I usually watch fireworks - it used to be Wishes!, but W&D will be my first time around of watching HEA before the start of a race weekend.

I close out every race weekend with Illuminations.


----------



## TeeterTots

rteetz said:


> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question: what’s the first thing you do when you arrive on Disney property? Hang out at the hotel? Head to the parks? Find something to eat? Something else?


We drive from VA so our first night is usually at the Hilton Disney springs so we hit up Earl of Sandwich and Ghirardellis! Then up early to hit target for the essentials and straight to the resort! From there it's the parks then pool!


----------



## FFigawi

For those of you who have spectated the half or the full in MK, do they make you go through bag check at 6am like a normal park visit?


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! As always Sundays are for Disney.
> 
> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question: what’s the first thing you do when you arrive on Disney property? Hang out at the hotel? Head to the parks? Find something to eat? Something else?
> 
> My answer: I’m usually one to drop off the bags at the hotel and head right for the parks. Usually when I arrive it’s too early for the room to be ready so no point in waiting around for that.



Depends upon when we arrive, lately we've been finding food first. I'd rather not have early flights (I like my sleep) so we've been arriving late when flying and arrived mid-afternoon when we drove last time.


----------



## cavepig

We got to the parks after checking in!!  We were actually just deciding on when we'll do the expo since we fly in Thursday & debated going to it first, but have decided to do Epcot & just hit the expo Friday.


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: We always spend arrival day at the pool. We've always gone to Disney sometime between November & April, so cold months here in Michigan, and my kids are always itching to swim. And DH & I are always itching to hit the pool bar after a long day of travel.


----------



## KSellers88

We head to the Magic Kingdom. It is normally just myself and my mom as my husband refuses to go until we have kids (he's crazy) and my dad's work schedule doesn't allow lots of time off. MK is our favorite park, so we always start and end our trips there!


----------



## NurseRunner

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! As always Sundays are for Disney.
> 
> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question: what’s the first thing you do when you arrive on Disney property? Hang out at the hotel? Head to the parks? Find something to eat? Something else?
> 
> My answer: I’m usually one to drop off the bags at the hotel and head right for the parks. Usually when I arrive it’s too early for the room to be ready so no point in waiting around for that.



My wife and I have a tradition, as we usually red eye out there the night before, so we have breakfast at the rainforest cafe in animal kingdom our first morning there, followed by a casual stroll through the park.  It's been my favorite for years, and hers is Hollywood studios.  That being said, we haven't been there since last april, so I'm told there is a whole new section to AK to explore!


----------



## baxter24

Sunday question: We really enjoy dropping our stuff off and heading to Disney Springs for a meal and shopping.  If it’s a race weekend, we head to the expo first then on to Disney Springs.


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> What's the first thing you do when you arrive on Disney property? Hang out at the hotel? Head to the parks? Find something to eat? Something else?


Count me in for team drop off bags. Even when I take magical express I still have my carry-on and such that I generally don't want to carry around the parks. As for what I do next it depends on when I get in. If I get there in the morning it's usually parks (or race expo if it's a race) if it's in the evening it's either dinner or hanging in the hotel.


----------



## baxter24

Question for those of you have have done Dopey before. 

I am using a modified Higdon Dopey plan to train. His plan calls for four different times where there are Dopey like simulations (three three day back to backs and one four day back to back). In your training, did you try to have at least one week where you did a Dopey like simulation? Or was it more a focus of just getting the miles in when you can during the week? I have no goals other than to complete Dopey (no PRs, etc). I know the point is to learn what it is like to run on tired legs and I am pretty confident everyday life is going to continue to get in the way from now until marathon weekend. Just want to hear your thoughts! Thanks!


----------



## Disney at Heart

Our arrival plan varies for us depending on the time of arrival. We often drive south after work and get to within an hour of WDW and then drive in early in the morning, check in, and head to a park because the room isn't ready anyway. We go to the room and unload and unpack in the evening after we have had a full park day. This week for Wine & Dine we are leaving after a half day of work, checking in around 7:00-8:00, headed to EPCOT for a Test Track fast pass and food at the kiosks.


----------



## ZellyB

baxter24 said:


> Question for those of you have have done Dopey before.
> 
> I am using a modified Higdon Dopey plan to train. His plan calls for four different times where there are Dopey like simulations (three three day back to backs and one four day back to back). In your training, did you try to have at least one week where you did a Dopey like simulation? Or was it more a focus of just getting the miles in when you can during the week? I have no goals other than to complete Dopey (no PRs, etc). I know the point is to learn what it is like to run on tired legs and I am pretty confident everyday life is going to continue to get in the way from now until marathon weekend. Just want to hear your thoughts! Thanks!



This is my first Dopey, so I'm not experienced on what works best in training, but I have 2 Dopey like simulations in our training schedule.  I don't know that it's really necessary to complete Dopey, but I feel better doing some simulations regardless.


----------



## Chaitali

Our plans vary based on whether it's a race trip or not.  For race trips, our first stop after dropping off bags is usually the expo. For non-race trips, we'll usually drop off bags and then go to one of the parks.

First time marathon training milestones... I had a distance PR last week and this weekend, which I expected since I had obviously looked at my training plan.  And while I should have expected monthly mileage PRs too, I was floored to see that I'm going to hit my first 100 mile month this month!  In the past, I was always just trying to make sure i got at least 50 miles per month.  It's crazy to me that I'm going to hit 100 this month and I didn't even realize it.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

baxter24 said:


> Question for those of you have have done Dopey before.
> 
> I am using a modified Higdon Dopey plan to train. His plan calls for four different times where there are Dopey like simulations (three three day back to backs and one four day back to back). In your training, did you try to have at least one week where you did a Dopey like simulation? Or was it more a focus of just getting the miles in when you can during the week? I have no goals other than to complete Dopey (no PRs, etc). I know the point is to learn what it is like to run on tired legs and I am pretty confident everyday life is going to continue to get in the way from now until marathon weekend. Just want to hear your thoughts! Thanks!


The last 2 years I did Dopey simulations through my entire 18 week training cycles. In other words, I ran those 4 runs on consecutive days, with mileage building from day 1 through day 4. That peaked at 4M, 7M, 12M and 24M before my taper began. The result - effortless runs in Disney. My training was harder than the races.


----------



## rteetz

baxter24 said:


> Question for those of you have have done Dopey before.
> 
> I am using a modified Higdon Dopey plan to train. His plan calls for four different times where there are Dopey like simulations (three three day back to backs and one four day back to back). In your training, did you try to have at least one week where you did a Dopey like simulation? Or was it more a focus of just getting the miles in when you can during the week? I have no goals other than to complete Dopey (no PRs, etc). I know the point is to learn what it is like to run on tired legs and I am pretty confident everyday life is going to continue to get in the way from now until marathon weekend. Just want to hear your thoughts! Thanks!


I tried to do at least one week where I had a few back to back runs. Most dopey plans do that to get your legs used to the back to back mileage of dopey.


----------



## camaker

baxter24 said:


> Question for those of you have have done Dopey before.
> 
> I am using a modified Higdon Dopey plan to train. His plan calls for four different times where there are Dopey like simulations (three three day back to backs and one four day back to back). In your training, did you try to have at least one week where you did a Dopey like simulation? Or was it more a focus of just getting the miles in when you can during the week? I have no goals other than to complete Dopey (no PRs, etc). I know the point is to learn what it is like to run on tired legs and I am pretty confident everyday life is going to continue to get in the way from now until marathon weekend. Just want to hear your thoughts! Thanks!



I looked at the Higdon Dopey plan and found the mileage that he called for to be pretty Dopey!  It was just way too much mileage for me to consider getting to the start line in one piece, much less with any energy once I got there.  The training plans I've used en route to Dopey or Dopey-like race weekends have always been based around 4 or 5 day/week marathon plan and the consecutive Tues/Wed/Thurs runs that they called for were plenty to get my legs used to back to back running days.  If you wanted to race all the Dopey races, I could see throwing in some simulations, but just looking to complete it, I don't think it's necessary.  For me, Dopey is more about  mitigating fatigue from the early races through pace management so that I can have fun and go as hard or as easy as I feel like during the marathon.


----------



## Barca33Runner

baxter24 said:


> Question for those of you have have done Dopey before.
> 
> I am using a modified Higdon Dopey plan to train. His plan calls for four different times where there are Dopey like simulations (three three day back to backs and one four day back to back). In your training, did you try to have at least one week where you did a Dopey like simulation? Or was it more a focus of just getting the miles in when you can during the week? I have no goals other than to complete Dopey (no PRs, etc). I know the point is to learn what it is like to run on tired legs and I am pretty confident everyday life is going to continue to get in the way from now until marathon weekend. Just want to hear your thoughts! Thanks!



I've done Dopey simulations each of my first four years and I think they've helped. I'm also of the opinion that if you're prepared for the Marathon, then you can get through the additional races just fine. So I guess my overall feeling is that they aren't necessary, but I'll be doing Dopey simulations again this year because they have been helpful for me ( or at least didn't hurt).


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! As always Sundays are for Disney.
> 
> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question: what’s the first thing you do when you arrive on Disney property? Hang out at the hotel? Head to the parks? Find something to eat? Something else?


Depends how long it takes to get across I-4. I always prefer to check into my hotel first, and hopefully have a room ready to drop off luggage. And if we arrive hungry, eat at the resort. If room's not ready, and we don't need to eat right away, it's off to a park.



baxter24 said:


> Question for those of you have have done Dopey before.
> 
> I am using a modified Higdon Dopey plan to train. His plan calls for four different times where there are Dopey like simulations (three three day back to backs and one four day back to back). In your training, did you try to have at least one week where you did a Dopey like simulation? Or was it more a focus of just getting the miles in when you can during the week?


I'm a big believer in training simulations to prep for multi-day events; I know my body responds really well to that, so I make a point of doing them. For Dopey, I did (and will do) multiple simulation weekends, with cut-back weeks in between. I've done 3 days in a row a couple times, and coming up I have:
1/4/10/18
2/5/11/20
3/6/12/22


----------



## sunshine girl

Sunday Question: I always take the first flight of the day direct to Orlando and rent a car, so I usually get on property by mid-late morning. If it's a race weekend I go straight to the expo! Then I go to Disney Springs, get an Earl of Sandwich for lunch, sometimes grab a Corona w/ lime from the Margarita stand, and shop for a while. Then I unload my bags in my room, and usually go to whatever park I have on the schedule for the day for some late-day fastpasses.  I'm heading down for the Wine and Dine races this Friday, so I look forward to completing this ritual shortly! 

I have a question about the pre-order performance jackets ...  I notice in the photo someone posted from last year, the jacket says "Marathon Weekend.".  Will they have individual race (i.e., not "weekend") jackets at the expo??  

Also, if I pre-order the jacket and decide I don't like it, can I immediately return it on-site at the expo?  I'd rather have a Marathon-specific jacket but am not arriving until Saturday at the end of the expo, so don't want to miss out completely if everything is sold out.


----------



## rteetz

sunshine girl said:


> I have a question about the pre-order performance jackets ... I notice in the photo someone posted from last year, the jacket says "Marathon Weekend.". Will they have individual race (i.e., not "weekend") jackets at the expo??


Yes they’ll have individual jackets at least they have in the past. Usually a half, full, goofy, and dopey jacket.


----------



## FFigawi

baxter24 said:


> Question for those of you have have done Dopey before.
> 
> I am using a modified Higdon Dopey plan to train. His plan calls for four different times where there are Dopey like simulations (three three day back to backs and one four day back to back). In your training, did you try to have at least one week where you did a Dopey like simulation? Or was it more a focus of just getting the miles in when you can during the week? I have no goals other than to complete Dopey (no PRs, etc). I know the point is to learn what it is like to run on tired legs and I am pretty confident everyday life is going to continue to get in the way from now until marathon weekend. Just want to hear your thoughts! Thanks!



If you're well trained for a marathon, you can complete Dopey without doing any Dopey simulations. They're not necessary, especially if you plan to take it easy for all four races. That said, as others have pointed out, they are useful in teaching you how to run on tired legs. If you don't want to do a complete four-day simulation, try running half of your long run distance the day after one of your 16-20 mile long runs to feel what it's like to run when your legs are tired.


----------



## Ariel484

FFigawi said:


> For those of you who have spectated the half or the full in MK, do they make you go through bag check at 6am like a normal park visit?


I spectated the 2014 Princess half - I don't remember going through bag check but it's entirely possible that 1.) I did and just don't remember (if I did it wasn't a big deal, we brought a sign and snacks and stuff like that with no issues), or 2.) they didn't really have it then but have since added it.  Super helpful right? 


baxter24 said:


> Question for those of you have have done Dopey before.
> 
> I am using a modified Higdon Dopey plan to train. His plan calls for four different times where there are Dopey like simulations (three three day back to backs and one four day back to back). In your training, did you try to have at least one week where you did a Dopey like simulation? Or was it more a focus of just getting the miles in when you can during the week? I have no goals other than to complete Dopey (no PRs, etc). I know the point is to learn what it is like to run on tired legs and I am pretty confident everyday life is going to continue to get in the way from now until marathon weekend. Just want to hear your thoughts! Thanks!


I had one Dopey simulation for both of my training cycles - 2.5/5/10/20 as my runs 4 days in a row.  I also did some back-to-backs and some back-to-back-to-backs.  I do agree with the previous comments that if you're well-trained for a marathon, you'll be fine for Dopey.  Case in point: that Higdon plan you're using is the one I wanted to use for Dopey #1, but I got injured during the summer and felt I wasn't ready to start the Higdon Dopey plan, so I used his Novice 1 Marathon plan (modifying it to add back-to-backs) and felt awesome all weekend.

I also agree that it helped to teach you to run on tired legs, but it also showed me how my body would react to that kind of mileage 4 days in a row, and gave me confidence that if I could do it at that point in training pre-taper, I could do it in WDW after a couple of weeks of tapering.


----------



## UNCBear24

baxter24 said:


> Question for those of you have have done Dopey before.
> 
> I am using a modified Higdon Dopey plan to train. His plan calls for four different times where there are Dopey like simulations (three three day back to backs and one four day back to back). In your training, did you try to have at least one week where you did a Dopey like simulation? Or was it more a focus of just getting the miles in when you can during the week? I have no goals other than to complete Dopey (no PRs, etc). I know the point is to learn what it is like to run on tired legs and I am pretty confident everyday life is going to continue to get in the way from now until marathon weekend. Just want to hear your thoughts! Thanks!


For my first Dopey I did one 3 day and one 4 day simulation.  That seemed to work well for me, since I just wanted to finish. I had no specific time goals.


----------



## cavepig

Chaitali said:


> First time marathon training milestones... I had a distance PR last week and this weekend, which I expected since I had obviously looked at my training plan.  And while I should have expected monthly mileage PRs too, I was floored to see that I'm going to hit my first 100 mile month this month!  In the past, I was always just trying to make sure i got at least 50 miles per month.  It's crazy to me that I'm going to hit 100 this month and I didn't even realize it.


Woohoo awesome!


----------



## DopeyBadger

baxter24 said:


> Question for those of you have have done Dopey before.
> 
> I am using a modified Higdon Dopey plan to train. His plan calls for four different times where there are Dopey like simulations (three three day back to backs and one four day back to back). In your training, did you try to have at least one week where you did a Dopey like simulation? Or was it more a focus of just getting the miles in when you can during the week? I have no goals other than to complete Dopey (no PRs, etc). I know the point is to learn what it is like to run on tired legs and I am pretty confident everyday life is going to continue to get in the way from now until marathon weekend. Just want to hear your thoughts! Thanks!



I'd say look at it less like a simulation and more like marathon training.  In that, as Higdon says in the plan these are to be run at current fitness marathon pace + 30-90 seconds.  When I did my first Dopey in 2014, I followed the word "simulation" too much and actually ran each of them at race pace.  While a lesser distance it was certainly accomplishable, it wasn't really the goal of the training.  So making sure you take these nice and easy will aid in your improvement and ability to finish Dopey as desired.

For me, I train 6 days per week regardless if for a 10k or Dopey, so nothing really changes too much.  The same goes for the training plans that I've written for Dopey 2018.  Attached are 10 different examples of the 17 different plans I've written.  With the first week (12/4) being prior to peak week and the second week (12/11) being peak week.

*3:31 marathon fitness run/walk plan once over 12 miles*
 

*4:22 marathon fitness*
 

*5:37 marathon fitness run/walk*
 

*4:25 marathon fitness*
 

*3:53 marathon fitness (Goofy)*
 

*3:02 marathon fitness
 *

*4:23 marathon fitness*
 

*4:50 marathon fitness*
 

*5:34 marathon fitness*
 

*5:37 marathon fitness run/walk*
 

I think the takeaway message is it doesn't have to be necessary to do 4 days in a row in training to complete Dopey.  There are many ways to accomplish it with a wide variety of techniques.  Some do just two days in a row, others 3, others 4, others 5, others 6, and some 7.  I think the one thing you want to try and do is to do at least some Easy Day + Long Run Day combos (like a Saturday/Sunday).  If you can get two days back to back, then you should certainly help prepare yourself for completing Dopey.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

To add to the other Dopey training comments - the key is to complete your training feeling ready, physically and mentally, for the races. For different people this means different things. So think about your needs. What will it take for you to feel 100% confident in your ability to meet your Dopey goals? Now build a plan to get there. 

As a great Dis poster used to say, when you arrive at the starting line, the hay is already in the barn. Race day is a celebration of the hard work put in over the months. You want to arrive at the starting line knowing that you can do it, not hoping that you can do it.


----------



## FFigawi

Ariel484 said:


> I spectated the 2014 Princess half - I don't remember going through bag check but it's entirely possible that 1.) I did and just don't remember (if I did it wasn't a big deal, we brought a sign and snacks and stuff like that with no issues), or 2.) they didn't really have it then but have since added it.  Super helpful right?



Right


----------



## Ariel484

FFigawi said:


> Right


I do what I can


----------



## dragitoff

baxter24 said:


> Question for those of you have have done Dopey before.
> 
> I am using a modified Higdon Dopey plan to train. His plan calls for four different times where there are Dopey like simulations (three three day back to backs and one four day back to back). In your training, did you try to have at least one week where you did a Dopey like simulation? Or was it more a focus of just getting the miles in when you can during the week? I have no goals other than to complete Dopey (no PRs, etc). I know the point is to learn what it is like to run on tired legs and I am pretty confident everyday life is going to continue to get in the way from now until marathon weekend. Just want to hear your thoughts! Thanks!



This is my first Dopey and first full since 2014 so I'm following the Higdon plan as closely as possible.  This summer I ran 5 days per week  and always had a stretch of 3 consecutive days in a row so my base was pretty decent coming into it.  I've missed 2 runs and had a 16 miler that bombed (only made it 13 miles), but I made up that 16 miler in place of the next weekend's 10 miler so technically, I'm almost even on the plan's total mileage.  I've heard a lot of different opinions on it, but I'm doing it this way more as a mental thing for me.


----------



## CherieFran

rteetz said:


> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question: what’s the first thing you do when you arrive on Disney property? Hang out at the hotel? Head to the parks? Find something to eat? Something else?



Just heading home from a 3-day trip with a friend for F&W. This time, the first thing we did was hop a Lyft to the Polynesian and make our first ever visit to Trader Sam’s. So fun and a perfect transition on a Friday night from a long week of work to a weekend of Disney magic!


----------



## Eric DeMuth

This will be my first WDW race, so some advice would be appreciated.  I just finished the Baltimore 1/2 marathon and used it as a training run for the WDW 1/2.  Finished at 2hr 30 minutes - but, that course has quite a bit of hills and the heat was up there.  I went into it as a training run so I paced it at 11 minute miles and held pretty close until I hit the last hills at the end.

Couple of questions for those experienced in the race:
1)  What is the course like?  What should I be looking for?  Major hills at certain points - anything to help plan my time would be appreciated.  Those races that I have done before usually are more successful on future runs than my initial one.
2)  We will be staying at the AS Music Resort.  It does not look like it is far from the race course.  

For me, I am seeing I should be leaving the resort by 4 am to get on transportation.  Is this reasonable to be ready for the race.
For my family (4 daughters, wife), they do not want to be up that early.  What would make sense for them to get to the finish by 7:30am ( my goal for WDW is to PR at 2:06)
3) Any other tips? 

My daughter is running the 1 miler.  She missed out on the 5k because it sold out.  Any suggestions on timing to arrive for the race?  Her race is on Friday so I was hoping to get to the Expo earlier than her race and then go straight there.  Does this make sense?

For our vacation, this will be our first for the family.  We have 2 days planned at Magic Kingdom, the 2nd one being on Friday so I do not feel like I am missing something when I head back to the hotel early.

Thanks for all the help with these newbie questions!


----------



## rteetz

Eric DeMuth said:


> This will be my first WDW race, so some advice would be appreciated.  I just finished the Baltimore 1/2 marathon and used it as a training run for the WDW 1/2.  Finished at 2hr 30 minutes - but, that course has quite a bit of hills and the heat was up there.  I went into it as a training run so I paced it at 11 minute miles and held pretty close until I hit the last hills at the end.
> 
> Couple of questions for those experienced in the race:
> 1)  What is the course like?  What should I be looking for?  Major hills at certain points - anything to help plan my time would be appreciated.  Those races that I have done before usually are more successful on future runs than my initial one.
> 2)  We will be staying at the AS Music Resort.  It does not look like it is far from the race course.
> 
> For me, I am seeing I should be leaving the resort by 4 am to get on transportation.  Is this reasonable to be ready for the race.
> For my family (4 daughters, wife), they do not want to be up that early.  What would make sense for them to get to the finish by 7:30am ( my goal for WDW is to PR at 2:06)
> 3) Any other tips?
> 
> My daughter is running the 1 miler.  She missed out on the 5k because it sold out.  Any suggestions on timing to arrive for the race?  Her race is on Friday so I was hoping to get to the Expo earlier than her race and then go straight there.  Does this make sense?
> 
> For our vacation, this will be our first for the family.  We have 2 days planned at Magic Kingdom, the 2nd one being on Friday so I do not feel like I am missing something when I head back to the hotel early.
> 
> Thanks for all the help with these newbie questions!


1. Course can change from year to year. Course is relatively flat. 
2. You are likely going to want to be leaving your room earlier than 4AM to get on transportation. Just because the hotel is close to the start doesn't mean transportation will cooperate. Always give yourself extra time with transportation. I think the plan for your family is fine. 
Arrive with your daughter probably 20-30 minutes before her race.


----------



## Eric DeMuth

Thanks Rteetz.... This should be interesting.  Getting up that early is going to be rough with kids staying at the park while I head back to get some rest.  My last race did not start until 9:45 am, but had to be there at 7 or I would not find parking.

I am a little confused on your response about the family.  What time should they be looking to leave the hotel if they want to make sure they are there in time for me to finish?  I do not think they will be getting up at 4am....


----------



## jmasgat

Eric DeMuth said:


> Couple of questions for those experienced in the race:
> 1) What is the course like? What should I be looking for? Major hills at certain points - anything to help plan my time would be appreciated. Those races that I have done before usually are more successful on future runs than my initial one.
> 2) We will be staying at the AS Music Resort. It does not look like it is far from the race course.
> 
> For me, I am seeing I should be leaving the resort by 4 am to get on transportation. Is this reasonable to be ready for the race.
> For my family (4 daughters, wife), they do not want to be up that early. What would make sense for them to get to the finish by 7:30am ( my goal for WDW is to PR at 2:06)




1.  The course is pretty flat.  The only wrinkles are the on ramp at about mile 10. 

2.   So 4 is about the latest, mainly because the traffic to get to Epcot can be Epic, and the bus drivers are not regular Disney drivers, and occasionally **** happens (you should see the photo I have of a bus that tried to turn around on Epcot Center Drive and got stuck on the median.....before the race.). Plus, you have to go through security and possibly bag drop.  They want you in the corrals by 5 am.  BUT, if you are in later corral and don't care where in the corral you end up, 4 would be okay. Since you say you want to PR I would want to be at the front of my corrals because the crowds can be thick and it's nice to avoid that as much as possible.

The buses run from 3-5 am and 7-11.  I'm not sure if the 7 am bus will get them there on time.  It SHOULD, but ?? They could cab or Uber if they want to leave earlier.


----------



## FFigawi

Eric DeMuth said:


> 1)  What is the course like?  What should I be looking for?  Major hills at certain points - anything to help plan my time would be appreciated.  Those races that I have done before usually are more successful on future runs than my initial one.



The course has no real hills, but there are two inclines which are short and slightly steep. The first one comes a little before mile 5 as you pass under the Seven Seas Lagoon near the Contemporary. The second is an exit ramp from World Drive onto Epcot Center Drive slightly after mile 10. Epcot Center Drive has a bit of an up and down section to it, but it's still basically flat.


----------



## Eric DeMuth

Thanks for the information.  That should make for a much easier run than what I just finished.  Baltimore had approximately 7-8 major hills, some were at least a 1/4- 1/2 mile long.  You should see the pictures I took during the race (yes, I am one of those - but it is a way to ensure I did not go out too fast...)

I will have to see what the family wants to do.  Sounds like they need to plan on leaving no later than 5am if they want to be on time.  Otherwise, no dice.  I may let them off the hook so they do not feel guilty.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Eric DeMuth said:


> 2) We will be staying at the AS Music Resort. It does not look like it is far from the race course.
> 
> For me, I am seeing I should be leaving the resort by 4 am to get on transportation. Is this reasonable to be ready for the race.
> For my family (4 daughters, wife), they do not want to be up that early. What would make sense for them to get to the finish by 7:30am ( my goal for WDW is to PR at 2:06)



It is a high probability that if your family is on the first bus (leaving at 7am, so get on at 6:50am) that they should make it to the finish line before you do.  I'll assume you have a POT for a 2:06 HM and use last year's corralling system:

 

2:06 HM POT was Corral G last year.

 

Corral G left at ~5:54am (give or take a few minutes).

A 2:06 HM + 5:54am is 8:00am across the finish line.  There is a high probability (like 99%) that your family, if on the first bus at your resort, will see you cross the finish line.

In 2016, I ran the HM in 1:43 out of Corral C (5:41am start) and crossed the finish line at ~7:24am.  My family took the first bus from AKL and literally arrived at the finish line the moment I crossed (like literally walked up from the bus and saw me come across).  So anyone with an estimated finish faster than 7:24am for the HM would really be cutting it close for the 7am spectator bus people to make it in time.


----------



## lhermiston

This is probably common knowledge at this point, but rD tweeted out 2019 race dates and on sale dates yesterday. 

Marathon Weekend, Jan. 9-13
On Sale: April 17, 2018

Less than six months!! 

#sorrynotsorry about my excitement. 2019 will be my next Disney race.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> This is probably common knowledge at this point, but rD tweeted out 2019 race dates and on sale dates yesterday.
> 
> Marathon Weekend, Jan. 9-13
> On Sale: April 17, 2018
> 
> Less than six months!!
> 
> #sorrynotsorry about my excitement. 2019 will be my next Disney race.


I saw that. I might take a break in 2019 for the first time in four years.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I saw that. I might take a break in 2019 for the first time in four years.



I think I’m on an every other year plan for rD. Too many other trips I want to take with a limited travel budget.


----------



## Eric DeMuth

DopeyBadger said:


> It is a high probability that if your family is on the first bus (leaving at 7am, so get on at 6:50am) that they should make it to the finish line before you do.  I'll assume you have a POT for a 2:06 HM and use last year's corralling system:
> 
> View attachment 280676
> 
> 2:06 HM POT was Corral G last year.
> 
> View attachment 280675
> 
> Corral G left at ~5:54am (give or take a few minutes).
> 
> A 2:06 HM + 5:54am is 8:00am across the finish line.  There is a high probability (like 99%) that your family, if on the first bus at your resort, will see you cross the finish line.
> 
> In 2016, I ran the HM in 1:43 out of Corral C (5:41am start) and crossed the finish line at ~7:24am.  My family took the first bus from AKL and literally arrived at the finish line the moment I crossed (like literally walked up from the bus and saw me come across).  So anyone with an estimated finish faster than 7:24am for the HM would really be cutting it close for the 7am spectator bus people to make it in time.




Great information, Thanks!  I am not sure where I will be posted.  My only recorded half was after the cut off time, but I put down a 2:15 estimated finish time.  I do not really care what time I start, tbh - If I am in the slower group, I am less likely to start off too fast.  This will give me a good time to shoot for.  I am going to use 2hrs from my start time as a guide for the family.  If I tell them 2:15, they may not make it to the finish line!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Eric DeMuth said:


> Great information, Thanks!  I am not sure where I will be posted.  My only recorded half was after the cut off time, but I put down a 2:15 estimated finish time.  I do not really care what time I start, tbh - If I am in the slower group, I am less likely to start off too fast.  This will give me a good time to shoot for.  I am going to use 2hrs from my start time as a guide for the family.  If I tell them 2:15, they may not make it to the finish line!



So you're saying you entered an estimate of 2:15, but submitted no POT.  If that's the case, then you may end up in the last corral.


----------



## PCFriar80

lhermiston said:


> This is probably common knowledge at this point, but rD tweeted out 2019 race dates and on sale dates yesterday.
> 
> Marathon Weekend, Jan. 9-13
> On Sale: April 17, 2018
> 
> Less than six months!!
> 
> #sorrynotsorry about my excitement. 2019 will be my next Disney race.


Sounds like we have a candidate to kick off the Marathon Weekend 2019 Thread?


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> I saw that. I might take a break in 2019 for the first time in four years.



Hold that thought!  Keyword: "might".  Still a lot of time.....


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> Hold that thought!  Keyword: "might".  Still a lot of time.....


I know but D23 and Disneyland cost a lot of money and that’s the goal for 2019.


----------



## lhermiston

PCFriar80 said:


> Sounds like we have a candidate to kick off the Marathon Weekend 2019 Thread?



How soon is too soon to start talking about 2019? Because, uh, I’m already planning...


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> How soon is too soon to start talking about 2019? Because, uh, I’m already planning...


This one started right after the Marathon this year.


----------



## steph0808

I think I'm on a 5-year Disney marathon rotation. In five years, my kids will be 8.5 and 6.5 and the perfect age to spend lots of time at Disney and take a Disney cruise, too!

Of course, I love next year's is back to normal - as in not at the end of the Christmas break with no decent discounts!


----------



## drummerwife

Well, I got our FP+ done even though we’re not big ride people. We mainly do the smaller/tamer rides. I did get FP+ for FOP even though DH suffers from motion sickness. Anyone have any problems with motion sickness on this ride? If it helps, he can’t do Star Tours.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> This one started right after the Marathon this year.



That's kind of what I'm thinking. I'll plan on kicking off the Marathon 2019 thread while you're all recovering, reveling and DATW-ing. 

So, D23 huh? That oughta be pretty fun.


----------



## rteetz

drummerwife said:


> Well, I got our FP+ done even though we’re not big ride people. We mainly do the smaller/tamer rides. I did get FP+ for FOP even though DH suffers from motion sickness. Anyone have any problems with motion sickness on this ride? If it helps, he can’t do Star Tours.


FoP is very smooth.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> So, D23 huh? That oughta be pretty fun.


Yeah hopefully I can make it all work out.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

Can someone help me with a timing issue for the marathon? I don't know what corral I will be in, but I am doing Dopey and put in an estimated 4:00 marathon with a HM proof of time. I am A/B for the Avengers races next weekend. I am planning on running a 4:30-5 hour race when you include photo stops. I currently have a 2:30 ADR at Chef Mickey's but won't have time to make it back for Magical Express in time (flight leaving MCO at 6:30). What is the earliest ADR I could expect to make when you account for transportation back to POFQ from the finish line, a quick shower and change, then resort transportation back to the restaurant? I am starting to think any sort of celebratory meal might be out of the question.


----------



## lhermiston

nervous1sttimer said:


> Can someone help me with a timing issue for the marathon? I don't know what corral I will be in, but I am doing Dopey and put in an estimated 4:00 marathon with a HM proof of time. I am A/B for the Avengers races next weekend. I am planning on running a 4:30-5 hour race when you include photo stops. I currently have a 2:30 ADR at Chef Mickey's but won't have time to make it back for Magical Express in time (flight leaving MCO at 6:30). What is the earliest ADR I could expect to make when you account for transportation back to POFQ from the finish line, a quick shower and change, then resort transportation back to the restaurant? I am starting to think any sort of celebratory meal might be out of the question.



@DopeyBadger would have info on what corral you're likely to be in, but let's say you start by 5:45 a.m. Even with a 5-hour marathon, you'd be done at 10:45 a.m. I don't know how long you'll be hanging out in the finishers area. I was probably there 30-45 minutes before I got too cold. So, let's say 30 minutes - that's 11:15 a.m. Buses run pretty frequently and I don't recall taking long to get back to Pop. So, let's say at POFQ by 11:30, showered and changed by noon? So, you could reasonably make a 12:30 ADR somewhere, but just to give yourself time, I'd go for 1 p.m.

This is all an estimate, of course.


----------



## FFigawi

nervous1sttimer said:


> Can someone help me with a timing issue for the marathon? I don't know what corral I will be in, but I am doing Dopey and put in an estimated 4:00 marathon with a HM proof of time. I am A/B for the Avengers races next weekend. I am planning on running a 4:30-5 hour race when you include photo stops. I currently have a 2:30 ADR at Chef Mickey's but won't have time to make it back for Magical Express in time (flight leaving MCO at 6:30). What is the earliest ADR I could expect to make when you account for transportation back to POFQ from the finish line, a quick shower and change, then resort transportation back to the restaurant? I am starting to think any sort of celebratory meal might be out of the question.



#math isn't popular with some on this board, but I'll take a crack at this anyway 

Start - assume 6am for lack of a better option
Finish - 11am (5 hour marathon)
Leave finish - 1130am (time for food, pictures, etc.)
Arrive resort - 12pm 

You've got about 1.5-2 hours to shower, change, and get on the way to your lunch. Seems doable to me.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

FFigawi said:


> #math isn't popular with some on this board, but I'll take a crack at this anyway
> 
> Start - assume 6am for lack of a better option
> Finish - 11am (5 hour marathon)
> Leave finish - 1130am (time for food, pictures, etc.)
> Arrive resort - 12pm
> 
> You've got about 1.5-2 hours to shower, change, and get on the way to your lunch. Seems doable to me.


Thanks - I know I have more than enough time to make it to the 2:30 ADR, but the problem is that I don't then have enough time to eat and make it back to POFQ for the Magical Express, which will be coming at 3:30-4pm (I think) for our 6:30 flight. I am wondering how early I can make an ADR - like if I make a 1pm ADR so I have time to eat before the ME call time, will I have enough time to make it there after the race using Disney transport?


----------



## rteetz

nervous1sttimer said:


> Thanks - I know I have more than enough time to make it to the 2:30 ADR, but the problem is that I don't then have enough time to eat and make it back to POFQ for the Magical Express, which will be coming at 3:30-4pm (I think) for our 6:30 flight. I am wondering how early I can make an ADR - like if I make a 1pm ADR so I have time to eat before the ME call time, will I have enough time to make it there after the race using Disney transport?


Magical Express will be scheduled for 3:30 if you have a 6:30 flight. It is always 3 hours before. If you are worried about the ADR why not just eat at the food court at POFQ? Or somewhere at Disney Springs? Those are closer options and should give you more time.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Magical Express will be scheduled for 3:30 if you have a 6:30 flight. It is always 3 hours before. If you are worried about the ADR why not just eat at the food court at POFQ? Or somewhere at Disney Springs? Those are closer options and should give you more time.



You could walk over to POR for a sit down meal at Boatrights, too. I haven't eaten there yet, but the menu looks pretty amazing.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> You could walk over to POR for a sit down meal at Boatrights, too. I haven't eaten there yet, but the menu looks pretty amazing.


It gets very mixed reviews.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Magical Express will be scheduled for 3:30 if you have a 6:30 flight. It is always 3 hours before. If you are worried about the ADR why not just eat at the food court at POFQ? Or somewhere at Disney Springs? Those are closer options and should give you more time.



One other point in support of the food court option. You might not actually be that hungry around 1 or so. I had some of my post-race snack package right after race, but wasn't actually hungry until our 4:30 ADR at Ohana.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> It gets very mixed reviews.



Yeah, it seems pretty hit and miss, but I maintain the menu looks awesome. I think I'm going to chance it my next trip. Most of the complaints I've read seem to be about the wait staff - some say they are slow and inattentive, others rave about them.


----------



## SheHulk

drummerwife said:


> Well, I got our FP+ done even though we’re not big ride people. We mainly do the smaller/tamer rides. I did get FP+ for FOP even though DH suffers from motion sickness. Anyone have any problems with motion sickness on this ride? If it helps, he can’t do Star Tours.


I can’t do Star Tours but had no problem in FoP


----------



## nervous1sttimer

Thanks for the ideas and suggestions! I was looking for something a bit more fun for our last meal and more of a celebration than the food court. My options for ADRs at this point might be limited anyway! Maybe I will think about Disney Springs instead.


----------



## Sailormoon2

nervous1sttimer said:


> make a 1pm ADR


Assuming you are corraled properly based on the times you posted before I think this is more than doable. I don't hang around at the end of the races-straight through to get my medals and hop on a bus, shower and change in 30 mins and I have made a 12:30 ADR.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> It gets very mixed reviews.


Only from crazy people with no taste.


----------



## robinsce

I know this is probably a long shot.... but does anyone know of any travel providers still offering race registration for either the 10k or the Half Marathon?  Or if there is any chance that Disney might open any more spots for the races on the Run Disney site?


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> #math isn't popular with some on this board, but I'll take a crack at this anyway



Don't talk about me like I'm not here.


----------



## Eric DeMuth

DopeyBadger said:


> So you're saying you entered an estimate of 2:15, but submitted no POT.  If that's the case, then you may end up in the last corral.



Actually, I put in that my time was 2:15.  However, I did not have any results in the past 12 months.  i did talk with them and they said that my estimated finish should be ok, but no guarantees.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Just putting this out there: I listened to the latest episode of The Moth podcast today. Couple stories about first time marathoners. Thought some of you might be interested.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> #math isn't popular with some on this board, but I'll take a crack at this anyway .



Hey!  #math is popular with some of us!


----------



## bryana

Training mileage question, so I guess I'll page @DopeyBadger for this one:

I have a job interview on Friday so hopefully I just get a new job and don't have to worry about this but for the time being: I'm doing Higdon Novice 1 for the marathon. I'm in Week 6 and the weekly T/W/Th runs are starting to increase. Is the weekly mileage strictly "just miles" or does it serve a purpose to be tiered the way it is (3, 7, 4 this week, for example)? Currently, I work for a toy company so while I've already been on mandatory OT, it's about to get more insane. If I'm working 11+ hours (so, basically never seeing the sun except for my lunch break), I just don't see how doing anything more than 6 or 7 is doable, especially in the small neighborhood I live in. Not to mention, I'm a supervisor in a warehouse so I'm on my feet, running around all shift so I'm basically always running on tired legs during the week. Would it matter if I evenly spread the mileage over the three days instead of doing two shorter and one longer?


----------



## DopeyBadger

bryana said:


> Training mileage question, so I guess I'll page @DopeyBadger for this one:
> 
> I have a job interview on Friday so hopefully I just get a new job and don't have to worry about this but for the time being: I'm doing Higdon Novice 1 for the marathon. I'm in Week 6 and the weekly T/W/Th runs are starting to increase. Is the weekly mileage strictly "just miles" or does it serve a purpose to be tiered the way it is (3, 7, 4 this week, for example)? Currently, I work for a toy company so while I've already been on mandatory OT, it's about to get more insane. If I'm working 11+ hours (so, basically never seeing the sun except for my lunch break), I just don't see how doing anything more than 6 or 7 is doable, especially in the small neighborhood I live in. Not to mention, I'm a supervisor in a warehouse so I'm on my feet, running around all shift so I'm basically always running on tired legs during the week. Would it matter if I evenly spread the mileage over the three days instead of doing two shorter and one longer?



So your current fitness pace matters.  I'll assume the 2:28 HM on your Strava profile is your accurate HM PR.  So, the 2:28 HM would be a race equivalent 5:09 marathon (11:48 min/mile).  Per Higdon's instructions for Novice 1 the long run is +30-90 and the mid-week runs are easier than that with the Wednesday (semi-long run).  So, that means your Wednesday/Saturday pace should be around 12:18-13:18 and your Tuesday/Thursday pace should be around 13-14 min/mile.

The golden zone of aerobic gains in endurance are made between 90-150 minutes in training runs.  So for your Wednesday semi-long run at a 12:40 min/mile would be 7 miles minimum (1:28:40).  That's a pretty substantial mid-week run.  To maximize your endurance gains on those Wednesday runs, I'd try not to cut it below 7 miles @ 12:40 when Higdon schedules it.  

The follow-up would be - do I add it to my other Tuesday/Thursday runs?  The Tues/Thurs pace is ~13:30.  So, a 3-5 mile run would be 40 min to 67 min.  This seems appropriate.  I like to keep those easy days around a 60 min cap.  The one consideration you could give is shifting the Wed longer run to Thursday, cutting it down to 7 miles from say 10, and then bumping the now Wed easy to at most 6 miles.  Making it a 5, 6, 7 instead of a 5, 10, 5.  But I'd be wary of doing 7, 7, 7 instead of 5, 10, 5 because you aren't allowing yourself a recovery type easy day.

Will you lose some gains by not going to 10?  Some, but you'll be ok as long as you keep it close to 7 miles.  I always like to harp on balance.  Balance in paces, mileage, etc.  But the balance extends to everyday life.  If you look at a training run and say to yourself - "I'm just beat from the work day and don't have the time or energy", then feel free to reduce the run.  It's important to remember that sleep and nutrition play integral roles in the training process just as much as the actual running itself.  So you certainly can cut back the longer Wednesday run to help make it fit into your busy life.  Putting a little extra mileage on the Tues/Thurs can work, but I'd try and keep at least one of those two to no more than 60 min and the other no more than 90 min.

Thoughts?


----------



## bcarey2k

DopeyBadger said:


> So your current fitness pace matters.  I'll assume the 2:28 HM on your Strava profile is your accurate HM PR.  So, the 2:28 HM would be a race equivalent 5:09 marathon (11:48 min/mile).  Per Higdon's instructions for Novice 1 the long run is +30-90 and the mid-week runs are easier than that with the Wednesday (semi-long run).  So, that means your Wednesday/Saturday pace should be around 12:18-13:18 and your Tuesday/Thursday pace should be around 13-14 min/mile.
> 
> The golden zone of aerobic gains in endurance are made between 90-150 minutes in training runs.  So for your Wednesday semi-long run at a 12:40 min/mile would be 7 miles minimum (1:28:40).  That's a pretty substantial mid-week run.  To maximize your endurance gains on those Wednesday runs, I'd try not to cut it below 7 miles @ 12:40 when Higdon schedules it.
> 
> The follow-up would be - do I add it to my other Tuesday/Thursday runs?  The Tues/Thurs pace is ~13:30.  So, a 3-5 mile run would be 40 min to 67 min.  This seems appropriate.  I like to keep those easy days around a 60 min cap.  The one consideration you could give is shifting the Wed longer run to Thursday, cutting it down to 7 miles from say 10, and then bumping the now Wed easy to at most 6 miles.  Making it a 5, 6, 7 instead of a 5, 10, 5.  But I'd be wary of doing 7, 7, 7 instead of 5, 10, 5 because you aren't allowing yourself a recovery type easy day.
> 
> Will you lose some gains by not going to 10?  Some, but you'll be ok as long as you keep it close to 7 miles.  I always like to harp on balance.  Balance in paces, mileage, etc.  But the balance extends to everyday life.  If you look at a training run and say to yourself - "I'm just beat from the work day and don't have the time or energy", then feel free to reduce the run.  It's important to remember that sleep and nutrition play integral roles in the training process just as much as the actual running itself.  So you certainly can cut back the longer Wednesday run to help make it fit into your busy life.  Putting a little extra mileage on the Tues/Thurs can work, but I'd try and keep at least one of those two to no more than 60 min and the other no more than 90 min.
> 
> Thoughts?



Just sayin ... your insight rocks.

I am that 5 hr marathoner ... love it


----------



## bryana

You are amazing, @DopeyBadger ! That all makes a ton of sense. That is an accurate HM PR, and in a non-Disney marathon, somewhere between 5-5:30 is what my goal time would be. It was my goal for Philly in 2014 but I ended up slacking on training and hurting myself during the race. (And then still did Disney 6 weeks later ). I am being much more responsible about training this time around, because I certainly learned my lesson about letting life get in the way too much.

While I have been a lot better this time around about actually keeping my long runs slow, I will admit that I'm not very good about that for my week day runs. I've been making a special effort to keep the Wednesday longer run slower and treating it more like a "long run lite", but sometimes it really only feels like I have one speed. I guess it's just that whole "if it's not difficult - is it really a workout" mentality a lot of us seem to have. A lot of posts here lately though have been motivating me to really make an effort at it though. The one not too long about trying to PR every training run really resonated.

I will definitely keep your post in mind going forward - but for this race and any future ones. I'm just looking to finish this marathon in good shape and am not too worried about time (pictures and all of that!). I am toying with the idea of maybe finding a spring marathon because I'd like to have a "real" (they're all real but you guys know what I mean!) race with a time that more accurately represents what I'm capable of, so I am really soaking up all of the great information you've been contributing here.


----------



## Keels

Eric DeMuth said:


> Actually, I put in that my time was 2:15.  However, I did not have any results in the past 12 months.  i did talk with them and they said that my estimated finish should be ok, but no guarantees.



I would go ahead and plan to spend some time at Runner Relations armed with this information/communication because you will likely be in one of the last corrals.


----------



## bryana

Annual Passholder discounts are released. We aren't very flexible in our dates and don't want to change hotels so it won't save us more than the existing RO discount, but maybe it can save someone in here some money.


----------



## Anisum

robinsce said:


> I know this is probably a long shot.... but does anyone know of any travel providers still offering race registration for either the 10k or the Half Marathon?  Or if there is any chance that Disney might open any more spots for the races on the Run Disney site?


I don't want to say it's impossible but given that Goofy Challenge is sold out I would say there's not a likelihood of them opening half marathon slots (usually they pull from Goofy if it doesn't sell out to open more Marathon and Half Marathon spots. Looking at the list of travel providers I believe at least one has half marathon spots (Woodbrey Family Travel via the runDisney websites) and a few have waitlists so you could try for the half. There's almost zero chance of finding a 10k spot open.


----------



## jack'smom

Question about Photopass...
I was thinking about not renewing my Annual Pass and just purchasing a new one for our summer trip (so we would get 2 summer trips out of it).  But if I do that, I wouldn't have Photopass.  Not a big deal for in the park (just DH and I on this trip) but wondering about the races.  Do you all purchase Photopass and is it worth it ($169!) for the races?  At most character stops, they will use your phone to take a picture, right?  
We are DVC, so I will get the same discounts on merchandise and dining that I would with my AP but I figure I will save about $160 on my tickets if I wait to get my Annual Pass until the summer.  
Any thoughts?


----------



## ZellyB

jack'smom said:


> Question about Photopass...
> I was thinking about not renewing my Annual Pass and just purchasing a new one for our summer trip (so we would get 2 summer trips out of it).  But if I do that, I wouldn't have Photopass.  Not a big deal for in the park (just DH and I on this trip) but wondering about the races.  Do you all purchase Photopass and is it worth it ($169!) for the races?  At most character stops, they will use your phone to take a picture, right?
> We are DVC, so I will get the same discounts on merchandise and dining that I would with my AP but I figure I will save about $160 on my tickets if I wait to get my Annual Pass until the summer.
> Any thoughts?



We have purchased Photopass and I do feel like it is worth it.  I've always gotten a lot of pictures and they are good quality.  While they will use your phone at the character stops, in the early hours when it's dark, the pictures are often not very good.  What I like even more than the character photos though are the on course pictures while you are running.  There are usually quite a few of those as well and especially love the good ones I've gotten running out of the castle.  So, at least for me, we buy it every time.


----------



## Sailormoon2

FP+ question: Saturday would be my 60 day mark, however when I look right now in my account (like pretending to make a FP) it only shows the calendar open 30 days away. Will it suddenly enable me to see my dates (the 60 days out) on Saturday, and I shouldn't worry about what I can/ or can't see right now? I know the app has had a lot of glitches lately, so I'm a little worried.
What is the earliest time on your day you can make reservation? 5am or7am?


----------



## Nole95

Sailormoon2 said:


> FP+ question: Saturday would be my 60 day mark, however when I look right now in my account (like pretending to make a FP) it only shows the calendar open 30 days away. Will it suddenly enable me to see my dates (the 60 days out) on Saturday, and I shouldn't worry about what I can/ or can't see right now? I know the app has had a lot of glitches lately, so I'm a little worried.
> What is the earliest time on your day you can make reservation? 5am or7am?



From what I have seen on other posts about this, on Saturday you should be able to see everything for your trip.  My day is Saturday as well, and I see the same thing right now.

7 AM Eastern is when the window opens up.


----------



## hauntedcity

Speaking of FP+....

I have a split hotel stay, with one night on January 2, and the rest of the nights at a different resort.  Tomorrow is the first day I can make FP for Jan 2.  Can I make FP+ for the rest of my trip tomorrow, or will I only be able to book for January 2, and then have to make the rest of the FP on Saturday?


----------



## dobball23

Nole95 said:


> From what I have seen on other posts about this, on Saturday you should be able to see everything for your trip.  My day is Saturday as well, and I see the same thing right now.
> 
> 7 AM Eastern is when the window opens up.


I thought it was 6 am on the 60-day mark that you can make FP+? Or is 6 am the ADR time?


----------



## rteetz

hauntedcity said:


> Speaking of FP+....
> 
> I have a split hotel stay, with one night on January 2, and the rest of the nights at a different resort.  Tomorrow is the first day I can make FP for Jan 2.  Can I make FP+ for the rest of my trip tomorrow, or will I only be able to book for January 2, and then have to make the rest of the FP on Saturday?


You should be as long as both are Disney hotels. I am not positive though.


----------



## hauntedcity

rteetz said:


> You should be as long as both are Disney hotels. I am not positive though.



I'll keep my fingers crossed!  I can easily make FP+ reservations tomorrow, but on Saturday morning, I'll be busy running a half marathon!


----------



## courtneybeth

Did anyone run with the Galloway pacers last year during the full or have information on the Galloway pacers for the full and their strategy?

I'm curious as to how I can stick with the 5:30ish pacers (5:25?) since I should be in that corral or close to it.  I wanted to know what intervals they ran and what their estimated pace per mile would be.

Anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## cavepig

courtneybeth said:


> Did anyone run with the Galloway pacers last year during the full or have information on the Galloway pacers for the full and their strategy?
> 
> I'm curious as to how I can stick with the 5:30ish pacers (5:25?) since I should be in that corral or close to it.  I wanted to know what intervals they ran and what their estimated pace per mile would be.
> 
> Anyone point me in the right direction?


Here's* 2017* galloway pace groups


----------



## courtneybeth

I love that 5:15 pacer; that's about right where I should be on a flat course and what I'm going to continue to train for in the remaining weeks.

Thank you so much @cavepig


----------



## LilyJC

hauntedcity said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed!  I can easily make FP+ reservations tomorrow, but on Saturday morning, I'll be busy running a half marathon!



You should be good to go! We have a split stay, and I was able to do all my FP+ days at once!


----------



## rteetz

NB shoes are buy one get one 50% at the expo this weekend. Rumors continue to fly they won’t be back next year.


----------



## dragitoff

hey @rteetz good job on the podcast this week!


----------



## rteetz

dragitoff said:


> hey @rteetz good job on the podcast this week!


Thanks!


----------



## cavepig

courtneybeth said:


> I love that 5:15 pacer; that's about right where I should be on a flat course and what I'm going to continue to train for in the remaining weeks.
> 
> Thank you so much @cavepig


No problem!  I've been thinking about pacing as well &  I have like 50 ideas of how I want to run it.  I do know I want to stop for short character lines but I'm just not sure what my time goal is yet,  be ambitious or not, I just don't know what to do.


----------



## courtneybeth

cavepig said:


> No problem!  I've been thinking about pacing as well &  I have like 50 ideas of how I want to run it.  I do know I want to stop for short character lines but I'm just not sure what my time goal is yet,  be ambitious or not, I just don't know what to do.



I changed my mind again this week. Nerf the 5k, 10k and HM with slow walking times and PR the full is a front running strategy. I just have to beat 5:31

I want to take pics during the first three races and really enjoy the full for a run.


----------



## JeffW

hauntedcity said:


> Speaking of FP+....
> 
> I have a split hotel stay, with one night on January 2, and the rest of the nights at a different resort.  Tomorrow is the first day I can make FP for Jan 2.  Can I make FP+ for the rest of my trip tomorrow, or will I only be able to book for January 2, and then have to make the rest of the FP on Saturday?



We hit our 60 day mark today.  FYI, at midnight (ET) the website showed I had 60 days to go, but the calendar still only let me select FP 30 days out.  When I woke up this morning, my entire stay was available for FP booking.  However, we're not split stay, so not sure how that affects things, if at all.


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> NB shoes are buy one get one 50% at the expo this weekend. Rumors continue to fly they won’t be back next year.


It's interesting.  I wonder what the catalyst for the split is.  NB took over sponsorship of the NY Marathon from Asics, so they still seem fully invested in sponsoring races.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> NB shoes are buy one get one 50% at the expo this weekend. Rumors continue to fly they won’t be back next year.



Heinous. I hope that’s not true. I regret not getting a pair this year and hope to remedy that in ‘19. 

NB is also advertising the return of their Beauty and the Beast collection. It gives me a small glimmer of hope that maybe the Sorceror Mickey shoes could make a comeback one day.


----------



## Keels

I heard back during the summer that RunDisney was not renewing it's contract with New Balance, so this isn't surprising.


----------



## Davidg83

rteetz said:


> NB shoes are buy one get one 50% at the expo this weekend. Rumors continue to fly they won’t be back next year.


This wouldn't surprise me since they'd only have Florida races to sell at.  This year's shoes are also just arrived at the New Balance Outlet.  $99.95, currently buy 2 get 1 free.


----------



## lhermiston

Davidg83 said:


> This wouldn't surprise me since they'd only have Florida races to sell at.  This year's shoes are also just arrived at the New Balance Outlet.  $99.95, currently buy 2 get 1 free.



Do you have a website for the NB outlet? I might see if they have any rD shoes in my size.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Do you have a website for the NB outlet? I might see if they have any rD shoes in my size.


They usually don't sell these shoes online only in store or at the expos.


----------



## ZellyB

FP+ made!  Mostly worked out. Not surprisingly had to push Flightvof Passage off to later in the trip, but I did get one. So yay!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

FP+ booked for our marathon trip. FoP locked in.


----------



## CherieFran

8 days of FP+ booked! Twice as long as my typical Disney trip - felt like I was booking a million of them. Managed to score FoP on our second AK day (day 4 overall). Had to rearrange my plans for the day a little bit. Was going to do AK first then Disney Springs later but had to flip them since first available FoP was 4:10. Disney Springs will be nice and peaceful at 10 am! Haha. Now just need to convince my mother that she can handle FoP!

Can’t believe we are only 9 weeks from the 10K!


----------



## Sailormoon2

rteetz said:


> Rumors continue to fly they won’t be back next year.


So, does this imply no new designs for this Marathon weekend? That's too bad.



courtneybeth said:


> Nerf the 5k, 10k and HM with slow walking times and PR the full is a front running strategy


I am considering this strategy too!



ZellyB said:


> Flightvof Passage off to later in the trip, but I did get one





BuckeyeBama said:


> FoP locked in.


Hurray!!


----------



## rteetz

Sailormoon2 said:


> So, does this imply no new designs for this Marathon weekend? That's too bad.


Some rumors say a new show company will be partnering.


----------



## sumlee

rteetz said:


> Some rumors say a new show company will be partnering.


I hope it's Brooks!!!


----------



## rteetz

sumlee said:


> I hope it's Brooks!!!


The rumor from @Keels said Skechers or Under Armor. I hope its neither of those.


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> The rumor from @Keels said Skechers or Under Armor. I hope its neither of those.



Those are both interesting.  I think UA ended there sponsorship of the Baltimore Marathon I while back.  I don't know if they are partnered with any other runs.   They do make shirts that are disney themed and they've got the store at Disney Springs, So I could see theme wanting to build on that partnership.

Sketchers is currently involved with LA and Houston Marathons so they could already be spread a little thin.

Either of them would make sense.


----------



## courtneybeth

sumlee said:


> I hope it's Brooks!!!



Imagine how cute the Adrenalines would be in Disney prints!


----------



## cadek

Question about Expo:

I am arriving early Wednesday morning with hopes of making it to a 1900 Park Fare ADR at 10:35 am, and then getting a bus from Grand Floridian to the Expo. Am I better off getting to the Expo earlier for the 12:00 opening, or is afternoon better? I don't need to do the breakfast, but thought my Mom would enjoy it. This is my first RunDisney event and I think I read some long line stories from last years Expo opening. Thanks!


----------



## Nole95

Expo lines were long last year to get into the main merchandise area.  Early afternoon just after lunch was about a 30 minute wait to get in.  The line looked really long, but it moved for the most part.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> The rumor from @Keels said Skechers or Under Armor. I hope its neither of those.


I wouldn't wear their running shoes if they were free (same for NB). I am hoping for Nike or Brooks.


----------



## rteetz

BuckeyeBama said:


> I wouldn't wear their running shoes if they were free (same for NB). I am hoping for Nike or Brooks.


I like NB but I wouldn't wear UA or Skecher running shoes.


----------



## dragitoff

rteetz said:


> I like NB but I wouldn't wear UA or Skecher running shoes.



My second pair of running shoes was a pair of Skechers GoRun right after Meb became their spokesperson.  They weren't bad shoes, but I ended up hurting my Achilles in the one and only race I ever ran in them.  Moved  to Newtons after that race and have been a Newton guy (even have a Gravity with wings tattooed on my shoulder) until I recently moved to Hokas.  Still run shorter runs in Newtons.  Never ran in UA or NB, but I've owned running shoes by both recently.


----------



## camaker

sumlee said:


> I hope it's Brooks!!!



Disney themed Glycerins would be the end of my savings account...


----------



## lhermiston

I've run in NB, but I wouldn’t use an rD shoe for running. I’d be fine with UA or Brooks as long as the designs are cool. Not a big fan of Nike, they tend to be too narrow for my feet. I’d be worried about the price point on rD Nike shoes being too high.


----------



## courtneybeth

camaker said:


> Disney themed Glycerins would be the end of my savings account...



You're like me with the shoes... that's why I've been happy they're NB because I don't wear them. But if they're Brooks? Oh no... I'd be broke!


----------



## dragitoff

lhermiston said:


> I've run in NB, but I wouldn’t use an rD shoe for running. I’d be fine with UA or Brooks as long as the designs are cool. Not a big fan of Nike, they tend to be too narrow for my feet. I’d be worried about the price point on rD Nike shoes being too high.



Glad to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## Keels

What I heard over the summer was that they wanted a shoe vendor that would also have a price-point equal or lesser than what NB was offering shoes at. Also, in the last year of the contract, NB was seeing a concerning loss in ROI on the deal as too many designs were ending up sold at a discount/loss at outlets.

Personally, I would love for it to be Brooks but then I think RD falls into the same trap of where the shoes (and the related price point) are fully acceptable to RunDisney participants, but not to the rest of the Disney-loving masses. I would prefer UA over Skechers, as I think UA does better in the design department than Skechers and could make some pretty slick looking designs, but if you’re going for mass appeal ... just take a look at the Theme Park board and see what shoes are constantly recommended over there.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> I like NB but I wouldn't wear UA or Skecher running shoes.



He says before he even gets a proper shoe fitting at his local running store...


----------



## DVCFan1994

As a New Balance fan I was hoping to get some in January, so I'd be disappointed if they are ending that sponsorship, but its not a huge deal to me.  I guess I'll have to hit up an outlet to see if they have any. 

In other news, I made all my fast passes today.  We are there 1/2 - 1/8, so seven days total, 2 days at AK, MK, Epcot, 1day at HS.  Got everything I wanted.  FOP one day, Navi river journey another day.  Plus all our favorites at other parks as well.  Only thing I didn't get that I've yet to try is Frozen at Norway.  But our priorities there were Soarin and Test Track.   My kids are really annoyed they

Question for prior marathoners: Am I crazy to plan to stay at EPCOT after the marathon?  I don't plan to race hard at all, and after all my halves and my one marathon I definitely felt better moving around than sitting still.  My four Disney halves I've gone back to the room, showered, changed and headed right back to a park, no real rest time at all.  But those I've stayed at a hotel where I could walk to a park, not so this time, I'm at OKW.   So more transportation time to worry about going back for a shower. I figure I can bring shower wipes and my family can have a change of clothes.   This way we can do a few rides, have lunch, then go back and shower before the celebration dinner.  Crazy or no?


----------



## lhermiston

Why not have UA do the shoes and shirts?


DVCFan1994 said:


> Question for prior marathoners: Am I crazy to plan to stay at EPCOT after the marathon?  I don't plan to race hard at all, and after all my halves and my one marathon I definitely felt better moving around than sitting still.  My four Disney halves I've gone back to the room, showered, changed and headed right back to a park, no real rest time at all.  But those I've stayed at a hotel where I could walk to a park, not so this time, I'm at OKW.   So more transportation time to worry about going back for a shower. I figure I can bring shower wipes and my family can have a change of clothes.   This way we can do a few rides, have lunch, then go back and shower before the celebration dinner.  Crazy or no?



“Crazy” is in the eye of the beholder, but I think if you have a change of clothes, it wouldn’t be that big of a deal.


----------



## cavepig

DVCFan1994 said:


> Question for prior marathoners: Am I crazy to plan to stay at EPCOT after the marathon?  I don't plan to race hard at all, and after all my halves and my one marathon I definitely felt better moving around than sitting still.  My four Disney halves I've gone back to the room, showered, changed and headed right back to a park, no real rest time at all.  But those I've stayed at a hotel where I could walk to a park, not so this time, I'm at OKW.   So more transportation time to worry about going back for a shower. I figure I can bring shower wipes and my family can have a change of clothes.   This way we can do a few rides, have lunch, then go back and shower before the celebration dinner.  Crazy or no?


Not crazy at all, but I couldn't do it I don't think. I get so sweaty that I have to shower.  But, I have seen people go directly to the park still in race clothes as well so not crazy at all.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> He says before he even gets a proper shoe fitting at his local running store...


Good point. I have a thing against Skechers but I do own UA shoes just not for running.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@DVCFan1994 I don't know if heading directly to EP post marathon is crazy, but I hope not, becuase it is also my plan!


----------



## courtneybeth

Our extended FP+ window opened today and now we're getting the "Limit reached!" error message. Ugh.

Been on hold for about 15 mins with WDW - not sure when I'll get to talk with someone but I don't understand why we can't book if we have active AP and a room paid for in full. 


Edit: Looks like you can only hold SEVEN (7) days worth of FP at a time. Who know? I've never had trips longer than FIVE (5) days, so being out there in Florida for 18 days... this is all new to me. LOL. We've adjusted our schedules and are booking now for days we only will know we will use. Boo.


----------



## PCFriar80

courtneybeth said:


> Our FP+ window opened today and now we're getting the "Limit reached!" error message. Ugh.
> 
> Been on hold for about 15 mins with WDW - not sure when I'll get to talk with someone but I don't understand why we can't book if we have active AP and a room paid for in full.
> 
> 
> Edit: Looks like you can only hold SEVEN (7) days worth of FP at a time. Who know? I've never had trips longer than FIVE (5) days, so being out there in Florida for 18 days... this is all new to me. LOL. We've adjusted our schedules and are booking now for days we only will know we will use. Boo.



We check in on the 3rd and leave on the 11th and I was able to get FP+ this AM for all 9 days.  The way it's "supposed" to work is 60 days +10 from your check in day.  We're in the same scenario as you with an active AP and room reservation.  Sounds like a glitch to me?


----------



## lhermiston

Speaking of shoes...anyone run in UA? I’m looking for an inexpensive pair of running shoes to test an injury theory.


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> We check in on the 3rd and leave on the 11th and I was able to get FP+ this AM for all 9 days.  The way it's "supposed" to work is 60 days +10 from your check in day.  We're in the same scenario as you with an active AP and room reservation.  Sounds like a glitch to me?


It’s definitely 60+10. 

I was able to book all 7 days for me no problem today.


----------



## courtneybeth

The only plans i was looking to make was Frozen each evening of Dopey weekend. This may work out in my husband’s favor since he may fatigue of the ride


----------



## jmasgat

Yikes.  I went on at 7 am and no FoP for days.  Managed to snag one on Tuesday the 9th.  And 7DMT only had late pm, which I didn't want.


----------



## CanadianPaco

Couldn't get Flight of Passage until later in our trip but got everything else! It's getting real!


----------



## Nole95

No FOP for us at the moment.  Only day we have for AK is Thursday.  Wonder if they hold some back for those making reservations at the 30 day mark.  Either way, I’ll keep looking.


----------



## Sailormoon2

jmasgat said:


> I went on at 7 am and no FoP for days.


Same, only I could not get it at all  Otherwise I got all I was looking for.


----------



## rteetz

Nole95 said:


> No FOP for us at the moment.  Only day we have for AK is Thursday.  Wonder if they hold some back for those making reservations at the 30 day mark.  Either way, I’ll keep looking.


They have been releasing some day of.


----------



## cavepig

Our Fp day is tomorrow so will be interesting to see of any FOP are left.  I'm going to aim for our last day, the 11th,  in hopes of a FOP then work backwards from there.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I also had the issue being "allowed" to book for my final day-it said I had reached my max-and I'm not even staying a week. LOL!


----------



## courtneybeth

Sailormoon2 said:


> I also had the issue being "allowed" to book for my final day-it said I had reached my max-and I'm not even staying a week. LOL!



Glad to know its not just me! The lady on the phone said that as you use a day you can add more. Lol.


----------



## Sailormoon2

courtneybeth said:


> The lady on the phone said that as you use a day you can add more.


WOW! The phone CMs really are pretty useless. LOL indeed!


----------



## r2chewbaccad2

jmasgat said:


> Yikes.  I went on at 7 am and no FoP for days.  Managed to snag one on Tuesday the 9th.  And 7DMT only had late pm, which I didn't want.





CanadianPaco said:


> Couldn't get Flight of Passage until later in our trip but got everything else! It's getting real!



I woke up at 4am Pacific time and still couldn't get Flight of Passage until our last day! We did get everything else we wanted though!


----------



## Momloveshockey

Hello runners!  We are doing the 5k, first ever Disney race, can’t wait!! We have the Memory Maker purchased...but does that work for pictures taken during this event? Are there photopass photographers?  Thanks!!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@Momloveshockey yes, there are photographers on the course. As long as your bib number is visible you will be able to retrieve a bunch of photos through Memory Maker of the races. Although there will likely be an added step of inputting your bib number, but it is easy


----------



## Momloveshockey

Sailormoon2 said:


> @Momloveshockey yes, there are photographers on the course. As long as your bib number is visible you will be able to retrieve a bunch of photos through Memory Maker of the races. Although there will likely be an added step of inputting your bib number, but it is easy


THANKS!!


----------



## Simba's Girl

So...we're actually 61 days out from our ticket package and I literally at 6pm ET was able to make FP+s. I wasn't expecting this and don't particularly recommend making them after consuming an 11%abv beer on an empty stomach but I was able to get FOP in the morning on our last couple days! This is great because we want to do 4PKS 1 day on the 9th so it looks like we'll be able to do it!


----------



## jAcKs_x0

HI all,
Long time no chat. A lot has happened for me since I last checked in here on this thread. Notably, I left Orlando and moved to NYC, as I was very surprisingly (and humbly) offered a dream job in cancer research on very short notice (I was offered the job the day after I interviewed and was asked to start one week later). I'm still a seasonal employee with Disney, and although I miss making magic, I love that I'm finally beginning to start my career using my degree. My training has been relatively average, currently fighting off week two of some nasty virus (curse you NYC subway germs), but really hoping to get some good long distance runs this week while keeping up with cross training. I will say central park has beautiful scenic running views but I'm not a fan at all of the dirt paths, very used to paved sidewalk/terrain so that's been an interesting change. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to make my fastpasses today, as they limit cast member main entrance passes to the 30 day window  This will be my 3rd Run Disney weekend and my first Dopey. I completed Goofy last year (or modified Goofy as I was in the run around Pop/AOA to get my half in camp) despite the cancellation. I'm excited for this year and hoping to have some PRs! Hope everyone else's training is going swimmingly


----------



## bryana

I was planning on doing FOP at least once Stand By because I'll be by myself and would love to see the queue but was also hoping to grab a FP for it to ride twice. My FP day isn't until Monday so I guess I'll be out of luck for most of my trip as I leave on the 10th. Oh well!


----------



## rteetz

bryana said:


> I was planning on doing FOP at least once Stand By because I'll be by myself and would love to see the queue but was also hoping to grab a FP for it to ride twice. My FP day isn't until Monday so I guess I'll be out of luck for most of my trip as I leave on the 10th. Oh well!


The queue is amazing. The FP queue bypasses all of that.


----------



## bryana

rteetz said:


> The queue is amazing. The FP queue bypasses all of that.



That's what I've heard!

Also, hi @rteetz !  Thanks for keeping me company on my run tonight. I'm a few days behind on all of my podcasts so I finally just listened to this week's DIS.


----------



## rteetz

bryana said:


> That's what I've heard!
> 
> Also, hi @rteetz !  Thanks for keeping me company on my run tonight. I'm a few days behind on all of my podcasts so I finally just listened to this week's DIS.


Well glad I could help


----------



## DopeyBadger

jAcKs_x0 said:


> HI all,
> Long time no chat. A lot has happened for me since I last checked in here on this thread. Notably, I left Orlando and moved to NYC, as I was very surprisingly (and humbly) offered a dream job in cancer research on very short notice (I was offered the job the day after I interviewed and was asked to start one week later). I'm still a seasonal employee with Disney, and although I miss making magic, I love that I'm finally beginning to start my career using my degree. My training has been relatively average, currently fighting off week two of some nasty virus (curse you NYC subway germs), but really hoping to get some good long distance runs this week while keeping up with cross training. I will say central park has beautiful scenic running views but I'm not a fan at all of the dirt paths, very used to paved sidewalk/terrain so that's been an interesting change. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to make my fastpasses today, as they limit cast member main entrance passes to the 30 day window  This will be my 3rd Run Disney weekend and my first Dopey. I completed Goofy last year (or modified Goofy as I was in the run around Pop/AOA to get my half in camp) despite the cancellation. I'm excited for this year and hoping to have some PRs! Hope everyone else's training is going swimmingly



 Back!  Glad to hear everything seems to be going well!  Congrats on the job!


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday! I hope everyone had a great week! 

Sundays of course are for Disney. Today’s question: 

You have the option to do a fireworks dessert party. Which one would you choose? 

My answer: I have only ever done the Star Wars dessert party but I think I would stick with that one and do it again. It gives you time to be in launch Bay and explore a little bit as well as a prime viewing location for the show.


----------



## cavepig

Got FPs this am, could have got Flight of Passage Fps for any day Sunday & after, but actually stuck with just 1 of them, otherwise we would be always at AK, hahaha!   We'll aim for Standby on it our morning there & got Navi River one night since FOPs were out. Pretty happy with what we have setup for now, I think anyway!



rteetz said:


> You have the option to do a fireworks dessert party. Which one would you choose?


Dessert Parties - hmmm, never thought about it, probably the Magic Kingdom one, maybe, but I know I wouldn't eat much cause I would just end up feeling sick if I overdid it on sweets especially at night. Probably why I've never done one cause then I'd feel like I wasn't getting my monies worth.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! I hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> Sundays of course are for Disney. Today’s question:
> 
> You have the option to do a fireworks dessert party. Which one would you choose?
> 
> My answer: I have only ever done the Star Wars dessert party but I think I would stick with that one and do it again. It gives you time to be in launch Bay and explore a little bit as well as a prime viewing location for the show.



I’m not a big dessert fan, so I’d go with whatever offered the best unobstructed views for photos. 

How’s about a fireworks booze cruise on the Seven Seas Lagoon? @rteetz, you can be the designated driver, I mean, captain.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I'd go with the Happily Ever After Dessert Party (not sure if it has an official name). We always seem to either burn out before the fireworks at MK or are there on tremendously crowded days and give up on getting a spot. Our group is full of people like myself; we are uncomfortable staking out a spot for fireworks and trying to fend off other people (and losing some of our time in the park) and also don't want to impose on people who've taken the time to stake out a spot for themselves. It makes the whole exercise a little difficult.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I’m not a big dessert fan, so I’d go with whatever offered the best unobstructed views for photos.
> 
> How’s about a fireworks booze cruise on the Seven Seas Lagoon? @rteetz, you can be the designated driver, I mean, captain.


Works for me


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> I’m not a big dessert fan, so I’d go with whatever offered the best unobstructed views for photos.
> 
> How’s about a fireworks booze cruise on the Seven Seas Lagoon? @rteetz, you can be the designated driver, I mean, captain.



@Keels knows how to organize this for Illuminations


----------



## sixfeetandi

Yes i got all FPs and ADRs for my first marathon weekend. First WDW visit, first marathon, first dopey challenge and first disney cruise with castaway cay challenge. I am really excited!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Sunday's are for Disney: *HEA dessert party, for sure! *I have yet to see a fireworks show at MK-I know-crazy right?! It's just never worked out.


----------



## ZellyB

I’d also go for HEA dessert party I think.


----------



## gjramsey

Since we are only going to the parks through Saturday of marathon weekend, we were not able to get FOP FP.....bummer.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Sunday's QOTD: Since we already have a HEA party booked, I'm going with Star Wars...only because they have booze there though.


----------



## rteetz

gjramsey said:


> Since we are only going to the parks through Saturday of marathon weekend, we were not able to get FOP FP.....bummer.


Keep checking.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Star Wars Dessert Party is a ton of fun. It is probably the only one that I would do again.


----------



## bryana

I really loved the Star Wars one when we went in April.

I'd like to do the HEA one this trip but haven't been able to find availability for it.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> @Keels knows how to organize this for Illuminations



Whenever the word “booze” shows up in one of my posts, my first thoughts go to @Keels


----------



## gjramsey

rteetz said:


> Keep checking.



That be the plan.  I really don't want to rush post-race for a rope-drop, but will do it if that is what is takesQ


----------



## courtneybeth

Looks like two bibs for Dopey have opened up for the Kellsie's Hope charity. 

$1100 fundraising commitment, and goes to a great cause!


----------



## rteetz

gjramsey said:


> That be the plan.  I really don't want to rush post-race for a rope-drop, but will do it if that is what is takesQ


Disney has even been releasing some day of.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

QOTW:  Probably Star Wars but I don’t really care for fireworks so it’s a waste on us.


----------



## CherieFran

I think I’d go with the HEA dessert party with all the projections on the castle for that show. It didn’t matter as much with Wishes but I never get as good a spot as I’d like for the fireworks because I hate having to find and defend a spot for a long time.

For those that didn’t get FoP FP+, I just got back from a quick weekend trip last weekend. We couldn’t get FP+ at 60 days but managed to snag them around day 45. Keep checking!


----------



## gjramsey

rteetz said:


> Disney has even been releasing some day of.



Any idea around what time they release day of?  Park opening or earlier?


----------



## ywgckp

I just finished W&D half yesterday - I've now done 7 half marathons this year, and two in the past three weeks.  My last two races have been close to PB's (2:20-ish), so I was feeling good about myself.

But, now I realize I have just 9 weeks until marathon weekend and my first ever full marathon.

Does anyone have advice to offer as to how to scale down your pace for the next few long training runs?  I felt fine at the end of the half yesterday, but I don't think I felt like I could run another 13 miles!  I have been doing 4:1 run:walk (every 5 minutes I walk for a minute).  Cut the ratio in half?  Any other advice in transitioning to run/walking a full?


----------



## bryana

Booked all of my fastpasses this morning. Got basically everything we wanted. As predicted, there was no FOP for the day my BIL and sister will be at Animal Kingdom with me (Friday) but I was able to grab one for myself on the day that they leave (Tuesday). I’ll keep checking though because I’d rather we FP it so he can ride it and then I’d be fine with riding standby when I’m by myself.


----------



## bryana

ywgckp said:


> I just finished W&D half yesterday - I've now done 7 half marathons this year, and two in the past three weeks.  My last two races have been close to PB's (2:20-ish), so I was feeling good about myself.
> 
> But, now I realize I have just 9 weeks until marathon weekend and my first ever full marathon.
> 
> Does anyone have advice to offer as to how to scale down your pace for the next few long training runs?  I felt fine at the end of the half yesterday, but I don't think I felt like I could run another 13 miles!  I have been doing 4:1 run:walk (every 5 minutes I walk for a minute).  Cut the ratio in half?  Any other advice in transitioning to run/walking a full?



I don’t really have advice to help, but almost made a post about how hard it is to purposely slow down in training! After asking DopeyBadger for advice a page or two back, I followed his pacing suggestions this week. It’s much harder than I thought it’d be to slow down by a minute or so per mile! Even on my 13 miler yesterday when I increased my intervals from 45/30 to 45/45, I still ended up having to really pull back and walk more a couple of miles to hit my targets.


----------



## SheHulk

I don't arrive until Friday Jan 5 so my fastpass window opened today. I was shocked to find I could get FoP no problem for Sunday the 7th in the evening. But now that I think about it maybe it makes sense: am I going to be able to cram my legs into that seat position after running a marathon?!?!  Am I the only person fearless/crazy enough to attempt that ride on marathon Sunday?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ywgckp said:


> I just finished W&D half yesterday - I've now done 7 half marathons this year, and two in the past three weeks.  My last two races have been close to PB's (2:20-ish), so I was feeling good about myself.
> 
> But, now I realize I have just 9 weeks until marathon weekend and my first ever full marathon.
> 
> Does anyone have advice to offer as to how to scale down your pace for the next few long training runs?  I felt fine at the end of the half yesterday, but I don't think I felt like I could run another 13 miles!  I have been doing 4:1 run:walk (every 5 minutes I walk for a minute).  Cut the ratio in half?  Any other advice in transitioning to run/walking a full?


I wouldn't change the ratio, just the running pace during each run segment. Changing the ratio when you are doing so well with it could mess you up in other ways.


----------



## Anisum

We got FoP later in the trip but we'll see if we can sneak in earlier or something. We got everything else we wanted though.



camaker said:


> Disney themed Glycerins would be the end of my savings account...


^ This. I don't think it's a likely partner or shoe (Brooks seems to like using the Launches for their partnerships) but I want it.


----------



## camaker

ywgckp said:


> I just finished W&D half yesterday - I've now done 7 half marathons this year, and two in the past three weeks.  My last two races have been close to PB's (2:20-ish), so I was feeling good about myself.
> 
> But, now I realize I have just 9 weeks until marathon weekend and my first ever full marathon.
> 
> Does anyone have advice to offer as to how to scale down your pace for the next few long training runs?  I felt fine at the end of the half yesterday, but I don't think I felt like I could run another 13 miles!  I have been doing 4:1 run:walk (every 5 minutes I walk for a minute).  Cut the ratio in half?  Any other advice in transitioning to run/walking a full?



I wouldn't make any judgments on what you feel like you could do for marathon weekend based on your fitness right now.  Are you on a marathon training plan?  If so, most of them run about 18 weeks.  You're only halfway through the training.  So you're now at the midpoint of your marathon training and you can comfortably run half marathons close to PBs.  My advice is to keep doing what you're doing, as it's obviously worked to this point.  Trust the training plan and don't talk yourself out of what's been working before you give it a chance.


----------



## rteetz

gjramsey said:


> Any idea around what time they release day of?  Park opening or earlier?


Around 10:30 and 3:30.


----------



## lhermiston

bryana said:


> I don’t really have advice to help, but almost made a post about how hard it is to purposely slow down in training! After asking DopeyBadger for advice a page or two back, I followed his pacing suggestions this week. It’s much harder than I thought it’d be to slow down by a minute or so per mile! Even on my 13 miler yesterday when I increased my intervals from 45/30 to 45/45, I still ended up having to really pull back and walk more a couple of miles to hit my targets.



@DopeyBadger has me slowing down, too, and it’s so hard. Three weeks of workouts and I think I’ve hit my mark maybe once or twice and that was probably because I got stuck waiting for a walk light at a busy intersection.


----------



## lhermiston

lhermiston said:


> @DopeyBadger has me slowing down, too, and it’s so hard. Three weeks of workouts and I think I’ve hit my mark maybe once or twice and that was probably because I got stuck waiting for a walk light at a busy intersection.



I should add that while it’s difficult, I appreciate DopeyBadger taking the time to put together a plan for me and I’m looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## DopeyBadger

bryana said:


> I don’t really have advice to help, but almost made a post about how hard it is to purposely slow down in training! After asking DopeyBadger for advice a page or two back, I followed his pacing suggestions this week. It’s much harder than I thought it’d be to slow down by a minute or so per mile! Even on my 13 miler yesterday when I increased my intervals from 45/30 to 45/45, I still ended up having to really pull back and walk more a couple of miles to hit my targets.



I wasn't aware you were a run/walker.  The paces (more specifically the long run pace) was quoted as a continuous runner using Hal Higdon.  But if you're run/walking with a current fitness of a 2:28 HM, then I'd defer to the Galloway Long Run recommendation of +2 minutes from Marathon Tempo.

 

So if your Marathon Tempo is an 11:48 min/mile, then your long run pace should be a 13:48 min/mile.  If you choose to use a 45/30 ratio, then that would be roughly the following (assuming a 16 min/mile walk):

 

12:40 min/mile run for 45 seconds with a 16 min/mile walk for 30 seconds.  As you can see, to no surprise to me, when you adjust the long run to the Galloway run/walk recommendation of +2 minutes, your running portion pace (12:40) lines up quite nicely with my continuous runner "long run pace" (12:39).  Thus, it's in the easy zone physiologically speaking.  If you were to stick to the 12:39 like I originally quoted you for a continuous runner, then your paces would look more like this:

 

Suddenly that easy pace (physiologically speaking) of 12:40 becomes an 11:05 min/mile.  Now refer back to the pace chart and you see the dramatic difference.  Now instead of an "easy" 45 sec run at 12:40, you're doing roughly 10k pace (11:05) for 45 seconds.  I believe there's a big difference to how your body responds to these two different training paces.  That's why if your run/walking you want to aim for the +2 minutes recommendation.

One thing to keep in mind.  Galloway is currently recommending 30 seconds for the walking break.  He claims according to his research (which I have yet to find publicly available) that 30 seconds of walking represents a diminishing returns point.  So for 0-30 seconds of walking you reap certain benefits, but after 30 seconds the benefits of walking begin to diminish vs the run pace necessary to make up for it.  It's my belief that Galloway has settled on 30 second walk to help force runners to slow down the running portion pace.  Much more difficult to maintain a less useful physiological pace for longer when the max walking break is 30 seconds.

For instance, if I adjusted your 12:38 min/mile long run (for continuous runner) to a 45/45 instead of a 45/30, you'd get the following:

 

Suddenly, that run pace (10:28) is now up close to 5k physiological pacing.  Now an even bigger difference between 5k pace vs easy pace.

It is a learning process on trying to run slower.  It typically takes about 2-3 weeks for it to become normal for either continuous runners or run/walkers.  It's not easy to run slow in the beginning, but it will become easier.  Although, I will admit I know some runners who have tried to run slower and it's taken them months for it to become normal feeling.  The adjustment is different for all kinds.



ywgckp said:


> Does anyone have advice to offer as to how to scale down your pace for the next few long training runs? I felt fine at the end of the half yesterday, but I don't think I felt like I could run another 13 miles! I have been doing 4:1 run:walk (every 5 minutes I walk for a minute). Cut the ratio in half? Any other advice in transitioning to run/walking a full?



Your HM current fitness is a ~2:20.

 

This puts your estimated Marathon Tempo pace at 11:08.  This means your Galloway run/walk long run pace should be 13:08 (again +2 min).  If you were to use a 240 second run and 60 second walk, then the pace would be like the following (assuming 16 min/mile walk).

 

A 12:34 min/mile run for 4 minutes and a 16 min/mile walk for 60 seconds.  As you can see from the pace chart above, the 12:34 min/mile falls easily in your "easy" pacing zone.  No need to change the ratio if you currently like it.  The only recommendation I'd make is consider changing the walk portion to 30 seconds as per Galloway's current recommendations.  But, if it's working well for you, then there may be no need to adjust it.

Depending on the plan you're using you may mix in some other paces (like Marathon Tempo or 10k).  At the end of the day, the marathon is a 99% aerobic event.  Which means your performance on race day will be dictated by having enough training in the slower section of the pace spectrum which helps boost aerobic performance.  I call the easy zone anything from an 11:55 min/mile (long run continuous running) and the Aerobic Threshold is the Marathon Tempo (11:08 min/mile).  So the more training you can do at or slower than that (11:55 or slower), the better.  I typically schedule my athletes around 80% easy (defined by long run pace or slower (11:55)) and 20% hard (anything faster than long run pace).

Like others have said, just remember that whatever training plan you're following you are only half way through it.  Could you have run another 13 miles after yesterday?  Probably not.  But that's because you were running at HM Tempo and not M Tempo, and because if you could have run 26.2 miles yesterday then why waste your time continuing to train?  The purpose of the training will be to have you prepared to run 26.2 in 9 weeks, not necessarily today.  I got a similar message from one of my athletes worrying about running a marathon today (after running W&D 10k and HM the past two days and doing Dopey).  My message was the same.  I ran 15 miles yesterday and would be in no condition to race 26.2 miles today.  Trust the training and keep putting in the work and the training plan will get you there.


----------



## gjramsey

rteetz said:


> Around 10:30 and 3:30.



thanks @reetz!  I will have to check that out, if we don't make the rope drop plan.  We are doing AK on 10K, so rope-drop should be doable....


----------



## croach

SheHulk said:


> I don't arrive until Friday Jan 5 so my fastpass window opened today. I was shocked to find I could get FoP no problem for Sunday the 7th in the evening. But now that I think about it maybe it makes sense: am I going to be able to cram my legs into that seat position after running a marathon?!?!  Am I the only person fearless/crazy enough to attempt that ride on marathon Sunday?



I’ve got mine scheduled for that evening too. I’d like to try stand by at some point to see the queue. 2-3 hours this morning wasn’t happening.


----------



## Chaitali

Tomorrow's my FP day so I'm excited to see what we can get   But if we can't get FOP, I'm ok with that and will just try to go last thing in the evening so that we can at least see the queue.

As far as dessert parties, I have both HEA and the Star Wars parties booked for January   If I had to pick one, I think I'd go with Star Wars.


----------



## Petey134

Apologize if this is already posted but can someone tell me when the runners will receive their corral number/start time? Not having this info is making planning a little challenging.
Thanks!!


----------



## bryana

Petey134 said:


> Apologize if this is already posted but can someone tell me when the runners will receive their corral number/start time? Not having this info is making planning a little challenging.
> Thanks!!



2-3 weeks before race day, so, about mid-December.


----------



## FFigawi

Petey134 said:


> Apologize if this is already posted but can someone tell me when the runners will receive their corral number/start time? Not having this info is making planning a little challenging.
> Thanks!!



Usually two weeks or so before the race. You can use last year's information as a guideline if you need to schedule things now. The corral assignments and start times typically do not very much from year to year.


----------



## Petey134

FFigawi said:


> Usually two weeks or so before the race. You can use last year's information as a guideline if you need to schedule things now. The corral assignments and start times typically do not very much from year to year.


Thank you!


----------



## Petey134

bryana said:


> 2-3 weeks before race day, so, about mid-December.


Thank you!!


----------



## hauntedcity

rteetz said:


> The queue is amazing. The FP queue bypasses all of that.



We did rope drop for Flight of Passage one morning, in part because we wanted to see the queue. It turns out that we were too quick, because they bypassed all the interesting stuff and we got right onto the ride!


----------



## BelleWannabe4

Guys, I am so excited. I've been doing the Galloway plan, but had a flare up with Crohn's and had to skip 6 weeks in August-Sept. As of this weekend, I am officially back on track! I ran 20 miles on Saturday and only briefly thought about vomiting, so I am counting it as a success. First (slash only) marathon, here I come!


----------



## rteetz

hauntedcity said:


> We did rope drop for Flight of Passage one morning, in part because we wanted to see the queue. It turns out that we were too quick, because they bypassed all the interesting stuff and we got right onto the ride!


Yeah they tend to do that in the morning.


----------



## bryana

DopeyBadger said:


> I wasn't aware you were a run/walker.  The paces (more specifically the long run pace) was quoted as a continuous runner using Hal Higdon.  But if you're run/walking with a current fitness of a 2:28 HM, then I'd defer to the Galloway Long Run recommendation of +2 minutes from Marathon Tempo.



NOOOOOOOO I CAN'T SLOW DOWN ANY MORE 

In all seriousness though, you're the best. Thank you.


----------



## cavepig

hauntedcity said:


> We did rope drop for Flight of Passage one morning, in part because we wanted to see the queue. It turns out that we were too quick, because they bypassed all the interesting stuff and we got right onto the ride!


Good to know!  We are going to head there one morning first, wonder if we should do River first or will the standby for FOP get real bad in that time.  Oh or ride FOP then ride it again to hopefully see all the que?  This FOP stuff is too complicated hahaha! I need a trainig plan just to prepare for it!


----------



## ywgckp

camaker said:


> I wouldn't make any judgments on what you feel like you could do for marathon weekend based on your fitness right now.  Are you on a marathon training plan?  If so, most of them run about 18 weeks.  You're only halfway through the training.  So you're now at the midpoint of your marathon training and you can comfortably run half marathons close to PBs.  My advice is to keep doing what you're doing, as it's obviously worked to this point.  Trust the training plan and don't talk yourself out of what's been working before you give it a chance.



Thanks to all of you for your advice...  I haven't been following a training program yet, because I was training for W&D and it looked like if I could comfortably run a half 9 weeks before the full I would be on track.  And I am.

I am planning on following roughly the Hidgon plan because of the timing of the long runs, but using run/walk/run.  It is a bit scary though to think that I have never run longer than 13.1 miles, and I am going to have to do that repeatedly over the next two months, in the snow or on the treadmill (I'm Canadian!).  I will just try to tackle things one run at a time, and slow down when running, as others have suggested.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Two months till marathon day!!!


----------



## bryana

Simba's Girl said:


> Two months till marathon day!!!


----------



## MissLiss279

ywgckp said:


> Thanks to all of you for your advice...  I haven't been following a training program yet, because I was training for W&D and it looked like if I could comfortably run a half 9 weeks before the full I would be on track.  And I am.
> 
> I am planning on following roughly the Hidgon plan because of the timing of the long runs, but using run/walk/run.  It is a bit scary though to think that I have never run longer than 13.1 miles, and I am going to have to do that repeatedly over the next two months, in the snow or on the treadmill (I'm Canadian!).  I will just try to tackle things one run at a time, and slow down when running, as others have suggested.


You can do it! I tell people that are thinking about running marathons, that looking at the whole distance seems daunting, but when you look at it week to week - each week you are usually only adding one or two miles more than your previous run. And when you think about it from that perspective, it makes it seem much more manageable. 

I’m now trying one of @DopeyBadger’s plans, and I’m really going to have to trust the training. My long run doesn’t exceed 14 miles. But from all the comments and looking into it, I know it will work!


----------



## cavepig

Simba's Girl said:


> Two months till marathon day!!!


So freaking excited!  I just wish it wasn't so cold for training, it aggrivates every old injury.



MissLiss279 said:


> You can do it! I tell people that are thinking about running marathons, that looking at the whole distance seems daunting, but when you look at it week to week - each week you are usually only adding one or two miles more than your previous run. And when you think about it from that perspective, it makes it seem much more manageable.
> 
> I’m now trying one of @DopeyBadger’s plans, and I’m really going to have to trust the training. My long run doesn’t exceed 14 miles. But from all the comments and looking into it, I know it will work!


Oh, yes to thinking of it in small segments.    Even though I run for time on long runs, I play math mind games the whole run, get 6 in, then just 4 more & I'm at  10, then add 3, oh 13 already...then just 4 oh it's already 17 or even smaller chunks, anything to keep the mind from dreading it.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Simba's Girl said:


> Two months till marathon day!!!



So excited!  And yet entirely freaked out at the same time!


----------



## steph0808

MissLiss279 said:


> You can do it! I tell people that are thinking about running marathons, that looking at the whole distance seems daunting, but when you look at it week to week - each week you are usually only adding one or two miles more than your previous run. And when you think about it from that perspective, it makes it seem much more manageable.
> 
> I’m now trying one of @DopeyBadger’s plans, and I’m really going to have to trust the training. My long run doesn’t exceed 14 miles. But from all the comments and looking into it, I know it will work!



I just finished a DopeyBadger plan on Sunday with my second marathon. I topped out at a 15-mile long run. I, too, was skeptical! 

However, while I didn't finish in the time I wanted (weather, pouring rain for 9 miles, blah blah), I actually felt very well-trained even going 11 miles longer than I did in training. At two days post marathon, my soreness is already much less than I expected!


----------



## DopeyBadger

steph0808 said:


> I just finished a DopeyBadger plan on Sunday with my second marathon. I topped out at a 15-mile long run. I, too, was skeptical!
> 
> However, while I didn't finish in the time I wanted (weather, pouring rain for 9 miles, blah blah), I actually felt very well-trained even going 11 miles longer than I did in training. At two days post marathon, my soreness is already much less than I expected!



PS - Time to change that Marathon PR in your Signature!


----------



## ywgckp

cavepig said:


> So freaking excited!  I just wish it wasn't so cold for training, it aggrivates every old injury.
> 
> Oh, yes to thinking of it in small segments.    Even though I run for time on long runs, I play math mind games the whole run, get 6 in, then just 4 more & I'm at  10, then add 3, oh 13 already...then just 4 oh it's already 17 or even smaller chunks, anything to keep the mind from dreading it.


OK, thanks again to all of you for your encouragement!

Honestly if I hadn't registered, booked flights, and told all my friends and family I was doing this I'd probably back out!  But I guess I'm committed!  One run at a time, and 9 weeks to go until my first ever full marathon.

For those of you Northerners - what you done with long runs in the winter?  Not sure if I should go to the indoor track at my University or try to run outside.  It's +10F in Winnipeg today....


----------



## DopeyBadger

ywgckp said:


> For those of you Northerners - what you done with long runs in the winter? Not sure if I should go to the indoor track at my University or try to run outside. It's +10F in Winnipeg today....



Depends on your tolerance for cold and amount you're willing to spend on cold weather running clothes.  I personally like my Columbia Base Layer running gear: Shirt and Pants.  I combine these with a jacket and some other items and have run in as cold as -25F WC for 9 miles and -10F WC for 18 miles.  For me, my hands tend to get the coldest first so I usually wear something graded for skiing.


----------



## courtneybeth

It just sort of hit me that the conclusion of Dopey is in 2 months.   It's happening.


----------



## rteetz

courtneybeth said:


> It just sort of hit me that the conclusion of Dopey is in 2 months.   It's happening.


I know. I am both excited and freaking out and this is my second go around at this.


----------



## NurseRunner

The wife and I broke down and got annual passes for this year.  Already signed up for 2 race weekends, and the DVC discount was too good to pass up.  Might have to go wine and dine as well to make it an even better deal. We will see.


----------



## cavepig

ywgckp said:


> OK, thanks again to all of you for your encouragement!
> 
> Honestly if I hadn't registered, booked flights, and told all my friends and family I was doing this I'd probably back out!  But I guess I'm committed!  One run at a time, and 9 weeks to go until my first ever full marathon.
> 
> For those of you Northerners - what you done with long runs in the winter?  Not sure if I should go to the indoor track at my University or try to run outside.  It's +10F in Winnipeg today....


I layer up, I probably go more layers then some but I hate cold.  For me my thighs & butt have the most trouble in the winter so like today was heavy tights and fleece lined pants over them about 28 when I started so not as cold as you.  I do mittens for my hands and a face mask sometimes even or when real cold my balaclava.  If it's colder I'll add another layer, I don't care if I'm bulky.  I'm lucky enough in my daily life that I can reschedule my long runs around the weather, so if my normal long run day looks terrible I'll move it to what may be a smidge warm &/or less windy.  I will not go out on icy roads, blizzards or if the windchill is terrible (nothing blocks the wind where I usually run). If it's like 10-20 degrees and no wind I can manage a short run, but I go lots slower as I don't want to pull something.   

I'm sure once there running at Disney you'll do great, but yeah one mile at a time & you'll get there!


----------



## steph0808

For Disney 2013, I trained outside almost exclusively (I'm in Pennsylvania). 

This time, I will probably try to do the same, but I might do some long-ish runs on the treadmill - in my basement - near our woodburner.  It will help simulate super hot conditions that we might experience (it was 90 degrees in 2013, and we were on pavement. I wanted to die).  If my body gets used to running in the cold too much, it might be harder for me to keep pace when it is 50+ degrees warmer in Florida.


----------



## dta87

@steph0808 Congratulations on that Marathon PR!  I hope I can get somewhere close to that in January.


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> I know. I am both excited and freaking out and this is my second go around at this.



I’m really happy Avengers is this weekend as this is my mini Dopey. Going to practice my 5k fun PR walking speed and how slow can I go on a half without feeling awkward.


----------



## DopeyBadger

steph0808 said:


> For Disney 2013, I trained outside almost exclusively (I'm in Pennsylvania).
> 
> This time, I will probably try to do the same, but I might do some long-ish runs on the treadmill - in my basement - near our woodburner.  It will help simulate super hot conditions that we might experience (it was 90 degrees in 2013, and we were on pavement. I wanted to die).  If my body gets used to running in the cold too much, it might be harder for me to keep pace when it is 50+ degrees warmer in Florida.



Another option to help prepare for training in winter but racing in the unpredictable Florida weather is heat acclimation training outside (similar to your strategy on the treadmill):

So during most of your training you'll be wearing just enough clothes to border on being cold when training outside but staying comfortable. When you enter those last two weeks of training during your taper, switch to overdressing on everyday. It takes approximately 8-10 workouts to acclimate to a different condition (thus for people who run 4+ times per week about 2 weeks).

For example, for a cold workout I might wear columbia long sleeve, tights, and gloves. This would keep me comfortable in the cold weather but wouldn't hinder my performance. But during the taper during the same workout, I'd wear two columbia long sleeves, a cheap running jacket, two pairs of tights, and gloves. It was INCREDIBLY hot and uncomfortable to run in. I didn't care about pace anymore because I was in the taper. I was more concerned with giving the same effort but in this simulated heated environment. By wearing a poorly circulating running jacket, I semi-created a humid environment close to my skin (not allowing the moisture to leave). It is ABSOLUTELY critical that you continue to drink water as if it were a hot environment because this technique will dehydrate you very quickly and you'd like to continue to recover (taper) in advance of the race as well.  Also, be very careful during your cool down because without the massive heat being generated by your body you'll get cold quick because of the sweat.

I used this Heat Acclimation strategy in preparation for the 2016/2017 Dopey Challenge.  The 2016 marathon was relatively hot and humid (Temp + Dew Point of 140) compared to when I left WI (WC of -50F).  That year was the slowest Disney Marathon winning time (2:33) ever.  The winner, Fredison Costa, mentioned while accepting the award that he was about 15 minutes off his predicted time (because of the weather).  That year, I was roughly 10 minutes off my time (3:45 vs 3:55) using my Heat Acclimation strategy even though I came from the frozen tundra.  Is it perfect?  Of course not.  But it certainly can help make some of the necessary physiological changes in the body to enable you to be better prepared for racing in the heat (on the completely unknown chance it'll be T+D of 140 or like this past year with a T+D of 67).


----------



## croach

NurseRunner said:


> The wife and I broke down and got annual passes for this year.  Already signed up for 2 race weekends, and the DVC discount was too good to pass up.  Might have to go wine and dine as well to make it an even better deal. We will see.



Like the way we rationalize getting our money’s worth out of annual pssses by signing up for more race weekends. Did the same thing.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

DopeyBadger said:


> Depends on your tolerance for cold and amount you're willing to spend on cold weather running clothes.  I personally like my Columbia Base Layer running gear: Shirt and Pants.  I combine these with a jacket and some other items and have run in as cold as -25F WC for 9 miles and -10F WC for 18 miles.  For me, my hands tend to get the coldest first so I usually wear something graded for skiing.


Yep - it is all about the gear.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Made my fastpasses, it's getting real guys! 

I also ran my first actual marathon last weekend (Savannah Rock n' Roll - super hot, but nice course).  Now I'm trying to do the Higdon plan for like 8 weeks between marathons (which is about right for Goofy I think) - but would you guys do anything different from a regular marathon plan to prep for the Goofy? 

I feel pretty good, and even did a run yesterday and this morning, but somehow the half + full is freaking me out a little bit now.

Also, does anyone know how you go about requesting a late checkout? I wasn't sure if that was something I should do now or if I needed to wait until closer to the trip. 

Hope everyone's training is going well! We are so close, and I am so excited to be back in Disney!


----------



## KSellers88

I will agree with others about being skeptical of only running two 16 mile long runs on my @DopeyBadger plan, but I finished my first marathon on Saturday and only have a little bit of


LindseyJo22 said:


> Made my fastpasses, it's getting real guys!
> 
> I also ran my first actual marathon last weekend (Savannah Rock n' Roll - super hot, but nice course).  Now I'm trying to do the Higdon plan for like 8 weeks between marathons (which is about right for Goofy I think) - but would you guys do anything different from a regular marathon plan to prep for the Goofy?
> 
> I feel pretty good, and even did a run yesterday and this morning, but somehow the half + full is freaking me out a little bit now.
> 
> Also, does anyone know how you go about requesting a late checkout? I wasn't sure if that was something I should do now or if I needed to wait until closer to the trip.
> 
> Hope everyone's training is going well! We are so close, and I am so excited to be back in Disney!



I was there too! Super hot and those last few miles were torture, so congrats to you!

I have no suggestions, I am just doing a condensed plan as well and will not be trying for a PR (I am only doing the full at WDW).


----------



## Barca33Runner

KSellers88 said:


> I have no suggestions, I am just doing a condensed plan as well and will not be trying for a PR (I am only doing the full at WDW).



Fixed it for you.


----------



## KSellers88

Barca33Runner said:


> Fixed it for you.



LOL, thanks!


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> You have the option to do a fireworks dessert party. Which one would you choose?


Well, I won't pay for any of them, but if this hypothetical offer is free, SW all the way!


----------



## croach

LindseyJo22 said:


> Made my fastpasses, it's getting real guys!
> 
> I also ran my first actual marathon last weekend (Savannah Rock n' Roll - super hot, but nice course).  Now I'm trying to do the Higdon plan for like 8 weeks between marathons (which is about right for Goofy I think) - but would you guys do anything different from a regular marathon plan to prep for the Goofy?
> 
> I feel pretty good, and even did a run yesterday and this morning, but somehow the half + full is freaking me out a little bit now.
> 
> Also, does anyone know how you go about requesting a late checkout? I wasn't sure if that was something I should do now or if I needed to wait until closer to the trip.
> 
> Hope everyone's training is going well! We are so close, and I am so excited to be back in Disney!



Congrats on your first marathon! 

For late check out, I guess call the reservation line or ask your travel agent if you used one. I would think you could add the request now to your room reservation but does Disney even do late checkouts? Might be especially hard for them to grant on race weekends because a lot of folks would be trying to do it.


----------



## rteetz

Just wanted to mention Splash Mountain will be going down for a second refurbishment starting January 8th. If you previously booked this as a FP you have/will be notified and I believe given a different FP.


----------



## Sailormoon2

courtneybeth said:


> It just sort of hit me that the conclusion of Dopey is in 2 months. It's happening


 So excited I've started having Disney Parks dreams!!



DopeyBadger said:


> switch to overdressing on everyday


I can attest that this strategy works. Where I live we train all winter for our Spring Marathon-which inevitably always falls on the hottest day in May. So over dressing throughout April is the only way I can deal with the humidity come race day.


----------



## michigandergirl

Sailormoon2 said:


> So excited I've started having Disney Parks dreams!!



I'm so excited/anxious I had my first nightmare! The other night I dreamt I was wandering around in the dark trying to find my corral for hours - I just couldn't get there, it was never ending.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Just wanted to mention Splash Mountain will be going down for a second refurbishment starting January 8th. If you previously booked this as a FP you have/will be notified and I believe given a different FP.



Well, now I’m slightly less upset about missing marathon weekend.


----------



## lhermiston

michigandergirl said:


> I'm so excited/anxious I had my first nightmare! The other night I dreamt I was wandering around in the dark trying to find my corral for hours - I just couldn't get there, it was never ending.



I remember my first marathon nightmare! I was supposed to run a marathon in my hometown (population 1,200) and I couldn’t find my gear, was late to the start, etc. Good times!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I remember my first marathon nightmare! I was supposed to run a marathon in my hometown (population 1,200) and I couldn’t find my gear, was late to the start, etc. Good times!


My nightmare was about the Disney races that I slept through my and didn't get the dopey medal. I was not happy....


----------



## michigandergirl

rteetz said:


> My nightmare was about the Disney races that I slept through my and didn't get the dopey medal. I was not happy....



That's funny, my friend who is running Dopey with me dreamt that they ran out of Dopey medals by the time we reached the finish. That would be the worst!


----------



## Sailormoon2

michigandergirl said:


> I had my first nightmare!


My dream/nightmare was that I actually forgot my phone, and couldn't modify my FPs. LOL!!!


----------



## cavepig

LindseyJo22 said:


> Also, does anyone know how you go about requesting a late checkout? I wasn't sure if that was something I should do now or if I needed to wait until closer to the trip.
> 
> Hope everyone's training is going well! We are so close, and I am so excited to be back in Disney!


My brother & his family have gotten late check out a couple time they ask the night before bystopping at the front desk and asking.  They've been allowed it, like an extra hour maybe 2 I can't remember. I do know that if they are fully booked and need the room they may not grant late checkout.  You can also ask the day you check in about it and maybe have a better chance of getting it as well.


Training is going great except Today's run sucked. I had planned on mile repeats and after 2 slower than normal (along with warmup) I couldn't breath well at all (edited to add - weather guy just said there's like no mositure in the air, so maybe that's why it was so bad today breathing).  It was frosty, 28 & sunny, not much wind. So, I turned it into a whatever 8 mile run,   it did rise to like 40 it says but the wind seemed to pick up & is icy still.   I had a facemask on most the time and was plenty warm I thought.   So, I think I'll be scraping any speed work unless it's warmer & just concentrate on gettng miles in.     But I did find a penny, maybe it's a lucky penny!


----------



## SheHulk

rteetz said:


> Just wanted to mention Splash Mountain will be going down for a second refurbishment starting January 8th. If you previously booked this as a FP you have/will be notified and I believe given a different FP.


Yup this happened to me.


----------



## BelleWannabe4

I was trying to figure out what corral I would possibly be in for the full and searched back through the thread and got a little worried. I put my estimated time in at 5:00, with my POT as 2:24. (I've since run a half in 2:18 at altitude but of course that one was on October 15 and doesn't count for the full...) Will they bump me to the last corral because estimated time was too optimistic? I know I'm not a super fast runner and its definitely not the end of the world, but I like starting with people who are running roughly at my pace and also appreciate getting to MK earlier.

Also, if I am in Corral I (where I think I would be with my POT), I don't think AK will be open when I hit the halfway point. Does Everest open early or does it not start running until 9? I was really hoping to ride it during the race! If not, can you ride anything in Studios or Epcot later in the race? TIA!


----------



## FFigawi

BelleWannabe4 said:


> Also, if I am in Corral I (where I think I would be with my POT), I don't think AK will be open when I hit the halfway point. Does Everest open early or does it not start running until 9? I was really hoping to ride it during the race! If not, can you ride anything in Studios or Epcot later in the race? TIA!



Everest opens at 9. To get there when it's open, your first half would need to be in the 230-300 range depending on what time you start. Stopping for lots of pictures with characters is one way to increase your time without having to run drastically slower than you're used to going. If you miss Everest, or even if you don't, you can certainly ride ToT and RnRC in DHS when you get there.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

I had my first marathon nightmare of the season a couple of weeks ago. The only socks I had were big floppy cotton tube socks and instead of Body Glide, I had Bag Balm. Then when I was walking to the start I couldn't keep up with my 87 year old mom.


----------



## LindseyJo22

I was just about to ask about Everest! I think I should be able to make it.  I made a FP for it at like 9:15 just in case, but I don't know if that's actually necessary


----------



## ZellyB

I have the same recurring pre-race dream all the time.  I'm running along and somehow end up taking a wrong turn on the course and usually end up inside some kind of building (often a mall - I guess that's my running apparel shopping obsession coming out) and can't figure out how to get back onto the course.


----------



## baxter24

I was able to get a fastpass for flight of passage! I am only doing a day of parks after the 5k to save money and my feet so I was preparing myself to not get one since everyone has had a hard time getting one. Still shocked there was one available but I am pretty sure it’s because it’s just me and not a bigger party!


----------



## cavepig

LindseyJo22 said:


> I was just about to ask about Everest! I think I should be able to make it.  I made a FP for it at like 9:15 just in case, but I don't know if that's actually necessary


Be careful if you use it though, as far as I know they closed the loophole of being able to use FPs without entering the park first & you could end up locked out of your MDE.  You could use single rider as well.


----------



## Sailormoon2

FFigawi said:


> ride ToT and RnRC in DHS


What mile of the course are these?


----------



## rteetz

Sailormoon2 said:


> What mile of the course are these?


Just past 23.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ZellyB said:


> I'm running along and somehow end up taking a wrong turn on the course and usually end up inside some kind of building...



I have that one too, but for me its a parking garage. It's like you run up the stairs and down the ramps but somehow I get lost. That dream is generally reserved for 10Ks.


----------



## SheHulk

BelleWannabe4 said:


> I was trying to figure out what corral I would possibly be in for the full and searched back through the thread and got a little worried. I put my estimated time in at 5:00, with my POT as 2:24. (I've since run a half in 2:18 at altitude but of course that one was on October 15 and doesn't count for the full...) Will they bump me to the last corral because estimated time was too optimistic? I know I'm not a super fast runner and its definitely not the end of the world, but I like starting with people who are running roughly at my pace and also appreciate getting to MK earlier.
> 
> Also, if I am in Corral I (where I think I would be with my POT), I don't think AK will be open when I hit the halfway point. Does Everest open early or does it not start running until 9? I was really hoping to ride it during the race! If not, can you ride anything in Studios or Epcot later in the race? TIA!


We have many corral placement experts on the boards, so I should let them answer, but I would be surprised if they sent you all the way to the back. First of all it’s a tiny error if an error at all, it’s certainly in the realm of possibility that you could run a 5hr marathon. Second I doubt runDisney could punish someone harshly for simply taking your half marathon time and multiplying by 2 to estimate a full time, instead of using some calculator many people have never heard of. I’ll bet tons of people do the multiply by 2 and there would be an angry mob if every single person that did that got sent to the back. In fact I can tell you that I did it the first time and still got placed in an appropriate corral. I’ll bet you’re fine. You might not get the 5:00 corral but not the back.


----------



## DopeyBadger

BelleWannabe4 said:


> I was trying to figure out what corral I would possibly be in for the full and searched back through the thread and got a little worried. I put my estimated time in at 5:00, with my POT as 2:24. (I've since run a half in 2:18 at altitude but of course that one was on October 15 and doesn't count for the full...) Will they bump me to the last corral because estimated time was too optimistic? I know I'm not a super fast runner and its definitely not the end of the world, but I like starting with people who are running roughly at my pace and also appreciate getting to MK earlier.
> 
> Also, if I am in Corral I (where I think I would be with my POT), I don't think AK will be open when I hit the halfway point. Does Everest open early or does it not start running until 9? I was really hoping to ride it during the race! If not, can you ride anything in Studios or Epcot later in the race? TIA!



If you submitted a 2:24 HM POT, then I think a 5hr marathon estimate is perfectly reasonable.  The McMillan estimate (which runDisney seems to closely resemble) is a 5:03:03.  So, I can't say with 100% certainty, but I'd put it at 99% you'll be corralled appropriately.  Somewhere around corral H or I based on 2016/2017 corrals (which does not have to be a perfect representation of 2018 corrals).


----------



## Princess KP

cavepig said:


> Be careful if you use it though, as far as I know they closed the loophole of being able to use FPs without entering the park first & you could end up locked out of your MDE.  You could use single rider as well.


That's my understanding too, which is why I didn't bother booking a FP for RnRC. Guess my only ride will be EE.


----------



## Dr Q

rteetz said:


> The rumor from @Keels said Skechers or Under Armor. I hope its neither of those.



AMEN TO THAT...can we not get someone who actually makes a decent running shoe?


----------



## IamTrike

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I had my first marathon nightmare of the season a couple of weeks ago. The only socks I had were big floppy cotton tube socks and instead of Body Glide, I had Bag Balm. Then when I was walking to the start I couldn't keep up with my 87 year old mom.



I have lots of nightmares but not being able to keep up with my mom isn't one of them.  Most of mine involve over sleeping or forgetting all my running gear. 



Dr Q said:


> AMEN TO THAT...can we not get someone who actually makes a decent running shoe?


Reviews of the Sketchers Razor have been pretty favorable, but the certainly aren't as mainstream as other manufacturers.  There shoe line is not that expansive and all the reviews seem to be targeted to their shoes that are boarderline racing flats.  I don't Disney themed Razors or Gorun 5's would do well.   I think most people at Disney are going to want more shoe than sub 8oz racing shoes.     My buddy ran LA and it seems like they did a good job with that race.

For demographic overlap Brooks would be really interesting.  They have a pretty broad shoe offering in both men's and womens. 

Personally I would be all over a pair of Disney themed Adidas Boston Boosts


----------



## Nole95

Can anyone recall what 5K/10K Dopey corral placement you had in 2017 with a marathon proof of time between 4:45 and 5:00, and about what time you started the 5K and 10K?


----------



## rteetz

Nole95 said:


> Can anyone recall what 5K/10K Dopey corral placement you had in 2017 with a marathon proof of time between 4:45 and 5:00, and about what time you started the 5K and 10K?


I had roughly a 5:30 proof of time. I was in corral E for 5K/10K. I’d imagine you’d be better than E for sure.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Nole95 said:


> Can anyone recall what 5K/10K Dopey corral placement you had in 2017 with a marathon proof of time between 4:45 and 5:00, and about what time you started the 5K and 10K?





POT of 4:45-5:00 would be around Corral G/H.



The 5k/10k start times are above (roughly).  The Dopey Bib = 5k/10k bib is to the right.  There is a big asterisk on this though because I made the Dopey = 5k/10k based on 2016 times, but from memory many people were further back in 5k/10k corrals than I had predicted.  I think it depends significantly on the non-challenge 5k/10k participants as to where the Dopey bibs fall out.  But based on this, I'd say maybe C/D for the 5k and 10k?  Which would be roughly a 5:50-6:00am start time.

@Barca33Runner was in G last year for Dopey and @Chasing Dopey was in H last year for Dopey.  So they would know where they ended up for the 5k/10k last year based on a G/H Dopey bib.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Messed up the tag above for @Chasing Dopey, so just in case it didn't actually tag him with the edit.


----------



## MissLiss279

DopeyBadger said:


> View attachment 282525
> 
> POT of 4:45-5:00 would be around Corral G/H.
> 
> View attachment 282527
> 
> The 5k/10k start times are above (roughly).  The Dopey Bib = 5k/10k bib is to the right.  There is a big asterisk on this though because I made the Dopey = 5k/10k based on 2016 times, but from memory many people were further back in 5k/10k corrals than I had predicted.  I think it depends significantly on the non-challenge 5k/10k participants as to where the Dopey bibs fall out.  But based on this, I'd say maybe C/D for the 5k and 10k?  Which would be roughly a 5:50-6:00am start time.
> 
> @Barca33Runner was in G last year for Dopey and @Chasing Dopey was in H last year for Dopey.  So they would know where they ended up for the 5k/10k last year based on a G/H Dopey bib.



I’m pretty sure my proof of time last year was 4:50 for Dopey. I’m pretty sure I was in H for the full (bib in pictures is a little crinkled) and C for the 5k and 10k. 

Looking at Garmin data, I started the 5k at 6:14 (race started at 6), the 10k at 5:44, and the full at 6:00. For the 5k and 10k, I think I was fairly close to the front of the corral, and for the full - I don’t remember.


----------



## Nole95

One other question.  Post races, what is the bus drop off route for the Epcot resorts?  Does it start at BWI and work around to Swan/Dolphin, or does it do the reverse?

We'll be at BCV and trying to figure out if it will just be easier to get off at BWI and walk if it is the first stop.


----------



## Barca33Runner

DopeyBadger said:


> View attachment 282525
> 
> POT of 4:45-5:00 would be around Corral G/H.
> 
> View attachment 282527
> 
> The 5k/10k start times are above (roughly).  The Dopey Bib = 5k/10k bib is to the right.  There is a big asterisk on this though because I made the Dopey = 5k/10k based on 2016 times, but from memory many people were further back in 5k/10k corrals than I had predicted.  I think it depends significantly on the non-challenge 5k/10k participants as to where the Dopey bibs fall out.  But based on this, I'd say maybe C/D for the 5k and 10k?  Which would be roughly a 5:50-6:00am start time.
> 
> @Barca33Runner was in G last year for Dopey and @Chasing Dopey was in H last year for Dopey.  So they would know where they ended up for the 5k/10k last year based on a G/H Dopey bib.



I believe my PoT was for 4:30 and I was in G for the Half/Full and B for the 5k/10k. Hope that helps.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I finally got around to renewing my husband's pass + adding my mother to our studio reservation so I could make us our FP+ reservations

Good news though that our waitlist for Sunday Night came through!  I added it once Light Side was officially cancelled & didn't expect it to come through.  I'm glad to some good news today!


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Nole95 said:


> One other question.  Post races, what is the bus drop off route for the Epcot resorts?  Does it start at BWI and work around to Swan/Dolphin, or does it do the reverse?
> 
> We'll be at BCV and trying to figure out if it will just be easier to get off at BWI and walk if it is the first stop.



Starts at BWI and ends at BC, it is not long as just dropping off runners and moving on.  Was at BC and just wanted to get there and shower, eat and lay down so that was frustrating.

 It would take longer to walk but if the weather is good and you want to stretch your legs then could be an option.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

WhereInFlorida said:


> Starts at BWI and ends at BC, it is not long as just dropping off runners and moving on.  Was at BC and just wanted to get there and shower, eat and lay down so that was frustrating.
> 
> It would take longer to walk but if the weather is good and you want to stretch your legs then could be an option.



Wine and Dine weekend it started at the Swan and ended at BWI


----------



## LindseyJo22

Oh, I didn't even think of that! Thank you! I was originally thinking of doing single rider and my husband suggested the fastpasses - but neither of us remembered that I wouldn't actually be using my band to enter the park.


----------



## croach

I thought about this last weekend during Wine & Dine and we chatted about it a bit at the Hurricane Hannahs meet up, so I thought I would throw it out to see if anyone was interested. Would anyone want to have a text group(can't think of a better way) where we let each other know where the characters are during the races? I know some of you like to get some character pics and some of you like to hit only certain ones to conserve time. But we don't know ahead of time who's on the course and where they are. I'm typically going out of the A corral but I do they races for fun and wouldn't have no problem stopping after each character spot to let people know who's where(full disclosure- I'm stopping to get pics anyways  ). It's something we could set up closer to the race but just thought I bring up now to gauge any interest. Maybe I'm just overthinking it?


----------



## FFigawi

croach said:


> I thought about this last weekend during Wine & Dine and we chatted about it a bit at the Hurricane Hannahs meet up, so I thought I would throw it out to see if anyone was interested. Would anyone want to have a text group(can't think of a better way) where we let each other know where the characters are during the races? I know some of you like to get some character pics and some of you like to hit only certain ones to conserve time. But we don't know ahead of time who's on the course and where they are. I'm typically going out of the A corral but I do they races for fun and wouldn't have no problem stopping after each character spot to let people know who's where(full disclosure- I'm stopping to get pics anyways  ). It's something we could set up closer to the race but just thought I bring up now to gauge any interest. Maybe I'm just overthinking it?



WhatsApp would probably be a better option to accommodate any international runners.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@croach although I like the text/characters idea in theory, I don't know that I would actually want to keep checking my phone in practice. I appreciate the thought though, in all honesty, the surprise of trying to figure out who actually is up ahead, is part of my racing distraction plan


----------



## croach

FFigawi said:


> WhatsApp would probably be a better option to accommodate any international runners.



Ahhh yes. Good idea there.


----------



## FFigawi

croach said:


> Ahhh yes. Good idea there.



Or we can have @DopeyBadger build a spreadsheet on the fly while he's running


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Or we can have @DopeyBadger build a spreadsheet on the fly while he's running


I'd love to see video of that. @DopeyBadger creating a spreadsheet while running would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Dawn71

DopeyBadger said:


> View attachment 282525
> 
> POT of 4:45-5:00 would be around Corral G/H.
> 
> View attachment 282527
> 
> The 5k/10k start times are above (roughly).  The Dopey Bib = 5k/10k bib is to the right.  There is a big asterisk on this though because I made the Dopey = 5k/10k based on 2016 times, but from memory many people were further back in 5k/10k corrals than I had predicted.  I think it depends significantly on the non-challenge 5k/10k participants as to where the Dopey bibs fall out.  But based on this, I'd say maybe C/D for the 5k and 10k?  Which would be roughly a 5:50-6:00am start time.
> 
> @Barca33Runner was in G last year for Dopey and @Chasing Dopey was in H last year for Dopey.  So they would know where they ended up for the 5k/10k last year based on a G/H Dopey bib.



On this note, I have a friend doing her first half marathon, really just hoping not to get swept. That being said, she will start in one of the last corrals and take at least 3:20 to finish. Anyone know what time that equates to her finish? I couldn't get a fast pass for the new pandora ride, so I was hoping to get into the park right when it opens. But I see that won't work of I'm expecting her to finish first, but thinking maybe I can catch the ride, then meet her at the finish? Maybe not. I don't want to be a jerk, just want to scope out the possibility.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Dawn71 said:


> On this note, I have a friend doing her first half marathon, really just hoping not to get swept. That being said, she will start in one of the last corrals and take at least 3:20 to finish. Anyone know what time that equates to her finish? I couldn't get a fast pass for the new pandora ride, so I was hoping to get into the park right when it opens. But I see that won't work of I'm expecting her to finish first, but thinking maybe I can catch the ride, then meet her at the finish? Maybe not. I don't want to be a jerk, just want to scope out the possibility.



That would be a tight fit.  Those that run between a 3:20/3:30 half starting in the later corrals will probably finish sometime between 9:20AM and 10:00AM.  The "Balloon" Ladies typically finish around 9:50AM (I know as I've tracked them the last 3 half marathons) 

You would need to factor in travel time around Disney World as well.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> I'd love to see video of that. @DopeyBadger creating a spreadsheet while running would be pretty awesome.



You know he'd be able to do it. 



Dawn71 said:


> On this note, I have a friend doing her first half marathon, really just hoping not to get swept. That being said, she will start in one of the last corrals and take at least 3:20 to finish. Anyone know what time that equates to her finish? I couldn't get a fast pass for the new pandora ride, so I was hoping to get into the park right when it opens. But I see that won't work of I'm expecting her to finish first, but thinking maybe I can catch the ride, then meet her at the finish? Maybe not. I don't want to be a jerk, just want to scope out the possibility.



Worst case: she starts at 630, runs 330, and finishes at 10. It'd be difficult but not impossible to get from AK back to Epcot in time.


----------



## PCFriar80

He would definitely "Excel" in that too!


----------



## DopeyBadger

FFigawi said:


> Or we can have @DopeyBadger build a spreadsheet on the fly while he's running



Yikes, I think even I have my spreadsheet limits.  



rteetz said:


> I'd love to see video of that. @DopeyBadger creating a spreadsheet while running would be pretty awesome.



 



FFigawi said:


> You know he'd be able to do it.



Right....



PCFriar80 said:


> He would definitely "Excel" in that too!



 

*I did not make this.


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> Yikes, I think even I have my spreadsheet limits.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 282725
> 
> 
> 
> Right....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 282726
> 
> *I did not make this.


We believe in you!


----------



## lhermiston

It’s simple really. We find someone who can keep up with @DopeyBadger. They strap a laptop to their back and DopeyBadger types while he runs. I bet he could even give us a spreadsheet projecting his WPM over the course of a marathon.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> It’s simple really. We find someone who can keep up with @DopeyBadger. They strap a laptop to their back and DopeyBadger types while he runs. I bet he could even give us a spreadsheet projecting his WPM over the course of a marathon.


This is why they made smart phones and iPads.


----------



## DopeyBadger

lhermiston said:


> It’s simple really. We find someone who can keep up with @DopeyBadger. They strap a laptop to their back and DopeyBadger types while he runs. I bet he could even give us a spreadsheet projecting his WPM over the course of a marathon.



So simple.


----------



## cburnett11

DopeyBadger said:


> Yikes, I think even I have my spreadsheet limits.



Sadly I've hit that maximum # of rows before...

Also that Super Mario Excel is the best thing I've seen in November.


----------



## DopeyBadger

cburnett11 said:


> Sadly I've hit that maximum # of rows before...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

cburnett11 said:


> Sadly I've hit that maximum # of rows before...
> 
> Also that Super Mario Excel is the best thing I've seen in November.



Me too...

Or crash engineering computers from too many macros and v lookups


----------



## JeffW

LindseyJo22 said:


> Made my fastpasses, it's getting real guys!
> 
> I also ran my first actual marathon last weekend (Savannah Rock n' Roll - super hot, but nice course).  Now I'm trying to do the Higdon plan for like 8 weeks between marathons (which is about right for Goofy I think) - but would you guys do anything different from a regular marathon plan to prep for the Goofy?
> 
> I feel pretty good, and even did a run yesterday and this morning, but somehow the half + full is freaking me out a little bit now.



Not sure which Higdon plan you are on, but I did Goofy twice where I ran a full marathon in late Oct then did a condensed Intermediate 1 afterward.  The back to back Sat/Sun runs are more than enough to prep for Goofy once you are already in marathon shape.  The first time I ran Goofy, I was on Novice 1.  I just took the Wed runs that build up to 10 miles and put them on Saturdays, and moved the Saturday long runs to Sunday.  Same total mileage per week, just ran Sat/Sun back to back peaking at 10mi/20mi.  That also worked out well


----------



## Dis5150

croach said:


> I thought about this last weekend during Wine & Dine and we chatted about it a bit at the Hurricane Hannahs meet up, so I thought I would throw it out to see if anyone was interested. Would anyone want to have a text group(can't think of a better way) where we let each other know where the characters are during the races? I know some of you like to get some character pics and some of you like to hit only certain ones to conserve time. But we don't know ahead of time who's on the course and where they are. I'm typically going out of the A corral but I do they races for fun and wouldn't have no problem stopping after each character spot to let people know who's where(full disclosure- I'm stopping to get pics anyways  ). It's something we could set up closer to the race but just thought I bring up now to gauge any interest. Maybe I'm just overthinking it?



I would definitely be interested! I am someone who will have to limit stops so I’d love to know who was out there so I wouldn’t “waste” my stopping time when there was another character I’d have rather stopped for!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> This is why they made smart phones and iPads.



Sounds like you’re volunteering to be @DopeyBadger’s tech guy for this endeavor.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Sounds like you’re volunteering to be @DopeyBadger’s tech guy for this endeavor.


I can


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

This will be our first Dopey and first Marathon weekend.  I have some questions on the characters.  For the first segment of the Marathon (the part that mirrors the Half) will the character stops be the same?  We're wondering if we just try to get through that segment without character stops (do those on the Half) to get in-front of those people on Marathon day and save us a few people in-front of us once we'd hit "new" characters.

What about the 5 and 10 characters?  Do they take those characters and move to the full course?  Are they they same "displays" or do they change them up?

I'm assuming there's a photo opp with Dopey on the Full?  Is that near the end? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## rteetz

OrangeBirdGirl said:


> This will be our first Dopey and first Marathon weekend.  I have some questions on the characters.  For the first segment of the Marathon (the part that mirrors the Half) will the character stops be the same?  We're wondering if we just try to get through that segment without character stops (do those on the Half) to get in-front of those people on Marathon day and save us a few people in-front of us once we'd hit "new" characters.
> 
> What about the 5 and 10 characters?  Do they take those characters and move to the full course?  Are they they same "displays" or do they change them up?
> 
> I'm assuming there's a photo opp with Dopey on the Full?  Is that near the end?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Some will be the same for the first half of the full but some won’t. They do tend to change things up. Something like Oogie Boogie and Jack Skellington might meet on separate days but they could use the same display. 

5K and 10K stops are usually completely different. 

Dopey will meet before and after the races in the start and finish areas.


----------



## roxymama

lhermiston said:


> Sounds like you’re volunteering to be @DopeyBadger’s tech guy for this endeavor.



I know for a fact that @DopeyBadger prefers to use a ground support team at home for his spreadsheets on race weekends.  Here's actual photographic evidence of my desk while trying to figure out the prediction contest once the half was cancelled last year.


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> I know for a fact that @DopeyBadger prefers to use a ground support team at home for his spreadsheets on race weekends.  Here's actual photographic evidence of my desk while trying to figure out the prediction contest once the half was cancelled last year.
> View attachment 282879


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


>



What's funny is that I have 4 screens at work in real life.  

And now I lurk away again....


----------



## Dis_Yoda

roxymama said:


> What's funny is that I have 4 screens at work in real life.
> 
> And now I lurk away again....


Lucky!  I only have 3...

I’m traveling for work this week and it’s going to suck being on just the laptop


----------



## roxymama

Dis_Yoda said:


> Lucky!  I only have 3...
> 
> I’m traveling for work this week and it’s going to suck being on just the laptop



Ugh, yuck.  Toggling between screens and using the number top row like a caveman.


----------



## rteetz

I hope everyone had a great week! As always Sundays are for Disney! 

Today's Question: 

Do you prefer the old days of no FP, legacy FP (paper), or FP+?

My answer: I never had experience with no FP so I can't comment there. I do think some attraction shouldn't have FP especially omnimover types like Haunted Mansion or Buzz. I will say though as an uber planner I do like FP+ I am not so much a go with the flow type.


----------



## lhermiston

FP+. It lends itself to my planning approach.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> I hope everyone had a great week! As always Sundays are for Disney!
> 
> Today's Question:
> 
> Do you prefer the old days of no FP, legacy FP (paper), or FP+?
> .



I do not miss no FP at all.  I had that experience when I was young and I remember the lines for the mountains being so insane.  I prefer the paper fp+ system as it allowed for a better go with the flow vacation and I didn’t have to pick the park 2 months in advance but have adapted just fine to fp +


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I'm going old school (and living up to my name): I prefer the days of the coupon/ticket book, where you got tickets worth A-E that allowed you on certain rides. I could go on-and-on about the good old days, but I won't.

Read about 'em here:
http://allears.net/ae/issue299.htm


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:
Paper FP days for me.  I especially liked handing over paper FPs that we couldn't use to someone else if we decided on something else or to leave the park.


----------



## LSUfan4444

rteetz said:


> Do you prefer the old days of no FP, legacy FP (paper), or FP+?



I like the current system. I hate wearing a magic band but I like scheduling them in advance and a system with less loopholes.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Hows the training coming along? Hitting some peak mileage now and the most volume Ive had since I was Ironman training last September and October. So far so good on my end. IT band is always tight but Im stretching a bit more and feeling good for the home stretch.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Paper FP FTW.  After going to Disneyland this summer (before Maxpass), I didn't realize how much I like that system better than FP+, and how many more rides we were able to do with FP.  Just the fact I could not get FP+ for FOP just irks me.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

When I was a commando tourer, legacy FP. There was a huge advantage if you got there early and hoarded FP. Now that I am a much more casual tourer who likes his pool time and late mornings at the resort, FP+ works better.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Today's Question:
> Do you prefer the old days of no FP, legacy FP (paper), or FP+?


I do prefer FP over no FP for sure, but hard to decide if I would want paper back or not.  I liked out how there used to be no tiers, but don't mind not having to walk to the attraction to get them.  It was fun using paper in Disneyland a few years ago and getting some Indy ones handed to us that someone else couldn't use, so miss the sharing aspect of it with strangers I suppse sort of.  It is nice knowing I have hard to ride ones in advance though, so I guess it's a toss up on legacy FP or FP+. 

Training is grand for the most part, hope everyone else's is going well too. I always feel like like this is the time things can start (as they have in the past) fall apart so being extra mindful of any off feelings.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I'm OK with FP+ I think it lends itself to a more relaxed touring approach. However I agree with @BuckeyeBama if you're feeling like going all in-crazy-commando touring style, nothing like the paper FPs.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I have no experience with paper FP. When we went when I was little it was no FP and we only started attending again in 2012 and I don’t remember paper FP at the time so I figure it was already FP+ or we didn’t use it.

I’m a fan of the FP+ system. I think it allows everyone a chance to plan a day where they can knock out at least a couple prime attractions without waiting in obscene lines. I absolutely abhor the “pay to play” model being used by a bunch of other theme/amusement parks now. Paying extra to have shorter lines on every attraction just feels wrong and turns people who have paid only the base entrance fee (which is usually pretty exorbitant) into second-class parkgoers; I hope Disney sticks with their FP+ model over going to something like that.


----------



## bryana

ATQOTD: I'm with @cavepig . It's a toss up between paper and FP+. I like that I don't have to worry about getting a fastpass for a hard to get attraction (or getting one that actually fits my plan for the day), but I do miss being able to grab paper ones for whatever I wanted and the sharing aspect. As I have started to become a yearly visitor though, I think I'll lean in the direction of FP+ though. I no longer feel like I have to jam everything in because I know I'll be back soon enough.


Training is going well. Finally into the higher than a half marathon mileage part of training. Did 15 today and it was smooth like butter. Just one of "those" days where I probably did the run faster than I "should have" but the pace just came naturally today and it didn't feel hard so I just went with it. I got the job that I interviewed for last week so starting on the 20th, I'll be transitioning to a morning runner instead of a night one and I won't have to work Saturdays anymore so I'll be able to do long runs on Saturdays instead of Sundays! Looking forward to both of those things!


----------



## Simba's Girl

ATQOTD: I prefer paper FP. It puts everyone on a more even playing field. I don't necessarily mind the FP+ though

In other news...my running has been off these last few weeks between an injury and sickness and wicked cold weather I've only been getting 2 runs per week (I'm not a marathoner though). Unfortunately I have to miss a planned run tomorrow as well (two wakes).

There was a horrific accident in our town on Tuesday where 3 students that my oldest 2 DDs went to school with died. My middle DD knew 2 of them fairly well one was in her grade and the other was in her French class. It was a very surreal week last week. This has been one of the most sad times of my life. So hard to watch your teen go through that and to be a parent through it. Our community is small and reeling. One of the students who died was a runner.


----------



## bryana

Simba's Girl said:


> There was a horrific accident in our town on Tuesday where 3 students that my oldest 2 DDs went to school with died. My middle DD knew 2 of them fairly well one was in her grade and the other was in her French class. It was a very surreal week last week. This has been one of the most sad times of my life. So hard to watch your teen go through that and to be a parent through it. Our community is small and reeling. One of the students who died was a runner.



This is terrible, and I'm sorry to hear.


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> I have no experience with paper FP. When we went when I was little it was no FP and we only started attending again in 2012 and I don’t remember paper FP at the time so I figure it was already FP+ or we didn’t use it.


2013 was the first year for FP+ I believe. 2012 still had paper.

Pay to play was actually something Disney started really. Disney used to have Ticket books where’d you had to pay to ride attractions. Certain ones were free and admission was much much much cheaper.


----------



## rteetz

Um... we’re next guys!!!


----------



## DOOM1001

FP+ has positives and negatives,the same with the paper FP's,I'm going to lean towards paper FP's as being my preference.There's still people out there who say no FP's at all was best but there's no way that's possible.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

The first year we had FP+ we hated it (before we went).  We didn't like the tiers we didn't like all the planning at the 60 days in advance.  But then we had our first trip with FP+ and actually loved it.  It saved so much time from not zigzagging around the park.  It made our trip so much more relaxing.  We plan our days by hitting the park that has early entry.  We then start our FP+ for about 9:30 and do each hour.  In the afternoon we usually want to switch parks so often times we check out the rides we want to do and see if we could get a FP+ before we even head over so that is nice.  

On another note, we are following Galloways plan on RunDisney.  Last weekend was supposed to be the 8.5 on Sat and 20 on Sun but we had to do this weekend due to conflicts last weekend.  Yesterday we did the 8.5 in the snow with 15mph sustained winds, it was sure cold with the snow pelting us half the run.  Today up until mile 12 had to contend with roads that were almost complete ice, ran through our subdivision so the center of the road had some bare spots (or where we have sidewalks they were snow covered and easy to run on).  After mile 12 sun was starting to melt the road.  Shaved 8 seconds per mile off my fastest run above 15 miles so I'm happy with that.  But the biggest thing I'm happy with is that after my 17 mile run (which was about a month ago) I was out for the day.  Legs and feet were horribly sore (and that was switching by doing the 17 miles on Sat and 7 miles on Sun so my legs should have been fresher).  Today barely any pain, I mean normal pain with running for that long but not anything that wore me for the day.  Going up stairs were fine.  Even taking a little nap I was afraid to get up but not an issue walking on the legs after the nap.  I've come a long way since my first 10K in July 2015 (which was the first time I ran that far) where I had to be on the couch the entire day as I couldn't move.  

Granted the half marathon day I still need to go 5 miles further then yesterday and today I need to add on another 10K but my confidence is starting to build after todays run.  Just 2 more weekends of long runs then the race.


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> Um... we’re next guys!!!




This is exciting and terrifying at the same time.


----------



## rteetz

courtneybeth said:


> This is exciting and terrifying at the same time.


I feel exactly the same...


----------



## cburnett11

Paper FP for me.


----------



## croach

Until they allow you to get FP+ at multiple parks on the same day, I’ll go with paper since I think I remember you could move around parks. Really wish they would add that feature to FP+.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> Until they allow you to get FP+ at multiple parks on the same day, I’ll go with paper since I think I remember you could move around parks. Really wish they would add that feature to FP+.


I believe with paper you still had to use it before you park hopped. The concept is the same with FP+ you can book just one FP then after you use just that one you can book another at a different park.


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> I hope everyone had a great week! As always Sundays are for Disney!
> 
> Today's Question:
> 
> Do you prefer the old days of no FP, legacy FP (paper), or FP+?



I would have to say I have a foot in each position (add a fourth for the MaxPass at DLR).


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUfan4444 said:


> Hows the training coming along?



So far so good.  Just wrapped up the building/recovery phase and now I've got 60+ miles (>8hrs) of running every week from now until Marathon Weekend.  I was able to run my 3rd fastest 5k in the midst of a Daniels Threshold run this past Tuesday (link).  So feeling good about where I'm at, and where I can end up.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> I believe with paper you still had to use it before you park hopped. The concept is the same with FP+ you can book just one FP then after you use just that one you can book another at a different park.


No, with paper fastpass you could park hop and get new ones at the new park and still come back to the original park to use FPs collected earlier in the day. Like if I got a Space FP at 11:00 am that wasn't good until 6:00pm, I could head over to Epcot & grab a Test Track as long as it was 2 hours after getting that Space one, so after 1:00.  So, you could get a new FP either after your current one had started or 2 hours after getting that one.   So, you could technically hold multiple fastpasses in multiple parks if you played your gathering correctly.


----------



## dragitoff

My training is going pretty good, but I've had 2 not-so-great long runs.  I bombed a 16 and then a 17 miler.  I made the 16 miler up the following week in place of my intermediate distance run. I'm using a Higdon Dopey training plan.  Last weekend's 17 miler didn't go well due to some cramping, but I'm pretty sure that was more of a hydration issue than anything else.  Since I run low-carb, I hydrate during my runs with half and half of PowerAde Zero and Water.  I usually carry a bottle, but I didn't want to do that Marathon Weekend so I've been trying out a camelback backpack.  I have 2 bladders and one has a different tube than I'm used to.  I could barely get any fluids through it for the first 8 or 9 miles.  I finally got it working good after that, but started cramping up to the point my quads locked up a little around 14.5 miles in.  I opted not to push it and risk injury so I cut the run short.  This weekend, I'll attempt 3/8/18 on back-to-back-to-back days.  Hopefully that'll go better.


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> Do you prefer the old days of no FP, legacy FP (paper), or FP+?


So it really depends on the ride. I was around for no FP growing up. I would say that it made it more difficult to get on the most popular rides if you didn't get in line right when the park opened or during off hours. In this sense having FP has improved it. I liked Legacy FP because it seemed like it was really more limited to rides where you actually would need a FP (or maybe we just took them for those rides) but FP+ does save time the morning of because I don't necessarily need to be there at rope drop to get the most coveted FP.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

I have a question about the pacing requirements.  I read online that in order to get your Dopey (and Goofy) medal you needed to complete all races under the pacing requirements of 16 mins per mile.  Does that mean they actually check your time to make sure you are under that or do they mean you just can't be swept?

Our previous Disney race times still put us well under the 16 per min pace, but for some reason I'm overly nervous for this weekend.  What if there are more character stops for marathon weekend?  What if longer lines?


----------



## ZellyB

OrangeBirdGirl said:


> I have a question about the pacing requirements.  I read online that in order to get your Dopey (and Goofy) medal you needed to complete all races under the pacing requirements of 16 mins per mile.  Does that mean they actually check your time to make sure you are under that or do they mean you just can't be swept?
> 
> Our previous Disney race times still put us well under the 16 per min pace, but for some reason I'm overly nervous for this weekend.  What if there are more character stops for marathon weekend?  What if longer lines?



They've had that language in there for awhile and it worried me too when I first read it a year or two ago, but I haven't heard of anyone denied the medals based on pace.  As long as you don't get swept you get the medals.  I mean anything is subject to change, but that's how they've done it before and I doubt they would change that.

ETA:  I do think that if you actually get swept you don't get the challenge medals.  You do get the medal for that specific race, but not that challenge ones.  I suspect that is why they have the language in there.


----------



## baxter24

Sunday question: I feel like there are things I like/dislike about both paper fastpass and fastpass+. I like knowing that I won’t have to run ahead to grab paper fast passes anymore and then meet my family on the other side of the park like I used to do. I like knowing what the framework of our day looks like based on our three fast passes plus potential dining but having some flexibility of riding/doing other stuff. I feel like we were able to get a lot more done back when they had paper fastpass but we had to work harder. My biggest complaint about fastpass+ is that I think they made some attractions have it but didn’t need it and now the lines are longer because of it.


----------



## michigandergirl

Sunday question: I think there are pros & cons to paper FP and FP+, not sure which I like better. For our 2014 Thanksgiving trip we got to double dip - they were still in testing phase for magicbands/FP+, but still had paper ones available. Best trip ever.


----------



## dragitoff

I don't stay on property anymore since we own a vacation home in Champions Gate, but even if I did, I still kind of prefer the old FP method.  My main reason for that is once I learned they didn't hold that time window so strict, we used to load up on paper FP early in the day and then take advantage of the shorter lines in the morning.  By the times the parks filled up late morning and early afternoon, we had plenty of FP's accumulated so we just walked onto rides.  One year for my birthday, my wife surprised me with a trip to WDW.  There were 4 of us and we hit our fave attractions at AK, Epcot and MK and even took a 2 hour nap back at our hotel all in one day.  We would've had a hard time doing that with the new system, especially since there are tiered FP under the new system. 

I'm an UBER planner for sure so there's definitely pros to the new system.


----------



## Anisum

OrangeBirdGirl said:


> I have a question about the pacing requirements.  I read online that in order to get your Dopey (and Goofy) medal you needed to complete all races under the pacing requirements of 16 mins per mile.  Does that mean they actually check your time to make sure you are under that or do they mean you just can't be swept?
> 
> Our previous Disney race times still put us well under the 16 per min pace, but for some reason I'm overly nervous for this weekend.  What if there are more character stops for marathon weekend?  What if longer lines?


I can tell you that as of 2016 that was not the case for some of the other race weekends. I've run the races with friends who run-walk and take in a lot of the sights. We've finished a challenge in 16+ min/mi overall because we were earlier in the corrals.

As @ZellyB said the wording is most likely do to people who get swept in one race that is part of a larger challenge. Since they were unable to complete that one race they don't get the corresponding challenge medals.


----------



## KSellers88

Sunday question: I never really experienced the prior ways because I was younger and just followed my parents around, but as an adult I love FP+! I am a huge planner and love knowing what I will be doing each day. I also like being able to get more once I have used my three, but I am not sure if that is how the older ones worked or not...


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> Do you prefer the old days of no FP, legacy FP (paper), or FP+?


Definitely the no FP days! Sure, there was the occasional long wait, but most things were short and you could use Touring Plans to navigate the notoriously long-wait attractions. Or you could join the line and enjoy the queue! I hate FP+ with every fiber of my being, but I'm semi-local and _hate_ having to plan things far out. At this point, we just don't visit as much as we used to because of it.



OrangeBirdGirl said:


> I have a question about the pacing requirements.  I read online that in order to get your Dopey (and Goofy) medal you needed to complete all races under the pacing requirements of 16 mins per mile.  Does that mean they actually check your time to make sure you are under that or do they mean you just can't be swept?
> 
> Our previous Disney race times still put us well under the 16 per min pace, but for some reason I'm overly nervous for this weekend.  What if there are more character stops for marathon weekend?  What if longer lines?


Historically, you only have to finish ahead of the official pacers - i.e.: not get swept. Nobody checks your chip time before handing you the challenge medals.


----------



## courtneybeth

I’m curious how everyone manages the early wake up time for four days in a row. By morning 3 this weekend I wanted to not even do the half and I was thrilled this morning when I woke up and didn’t have to run a full. 

You guys weren’t joking that the hardest part is the 4 early mornings. After 3 with two of those run at a speedy pace I was sooooo tired this morning. 

I feel like I need to practice less running and more about power napping.


----------



## rteetz

courtneybeth said:


> I’m curious how everyone manages the early wake up time for four days in a row. By morning 3 this weekend I wanted to not even do the half and I was thrilled this morning when I woke up and didn’t have to run a full.
> 
> You guys weren’t joking that the hardest part is the 4 early mornings. After 3 with two of those run at a speedy pace I was sooooo tired this morning.
> 
> I feel like I need to practice less running and more about power napping.


I’m probably an odd one out. I can function without a lot of sleep. I’ll probablt end up with 5 early mornings in a row since I have a 5:30AM flight to Orlando Wednesday morning and I can’t sleep on planes. Adrenaline kicks in for the nervousness and excitement for the races too. I was definitely tired after the full though.


----------



## TeeterTots

courtneybeth said:


> I’m curious how everyone manages the early wake up time for four days in a row. By morning 3 this weekend I wanted to not even do the half and I was thrilled this morning when I woke up and didn’t have to run a full.
> 
> You guys weren’t joking that the hardest part is the 4 early mornings. After 3 with two of those run at a speedy pace I was sooooo tired this morning.
> 
> I feel like I need to practice less running and more about power napping.


I often wonder this and the major reason I don't think I could run Dopey! I can not function with little sleep and/or waking early. It's not unusual for me to go to bed at 1:30!!! Maybe I need sleep training too! Lol


----------



## DOOM1001

I've never been very fond of going to bed early or getting up early,if you get the average hours I sleep before all the races I've ever run its probably somewhere around 2.75 hours,I've run some on no sleep at all and maybe only a handful I got over 5 hours,the majority were probably 3 hours or so,I'm still amazed at myself I keep signing up for these things to end up having to deal with the sleep thing,or lack of sleep thing!If it was up to me all these races would start at 10pm and why I seriously miss ToT and night W & D at Disney.I really wanted to do Dopey in January but for financial reasons I held myself back but honestly just knowing I only have to get up at 2am on Sunday instead of 4 days in a row is somewhat of a relief.


----------



## courtneybeth

TeeterTots said:


> I often wonder this and the major reason I don't think I could run Dopey! I can not function with little sleep and/or waking early. It's not unusual for me to go to bed at 1:30!!! Maybe I need sleep training too! Lol



I found us a training plan. I can definitely get behind this one.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

courtneybeth said:


> I’m curious how everyone manages the early wake up time for four days in a row.



I get up early anyway (5-5:30AM) so its not as much of a problem for me.

A nap is a must, and the time is important. Too early and you're still wound up from the race. Too late and it's harder to go to bed that night.

Go to bed near your normal bedtime, not some crazy-early time. I've read about people going to bed at 6 or 7PM. It may work for them, but I would just toss and turn.

The correct amount of beer and wine is crucial: enough to guarantee sleep, but not enough to be hung-over and drowsy. Practice during your training cycle.


----------



## Nole95

I'm usually up at 5am for all my training runs, and at 4:30 for the long run days.  From that aspect I am fairly use to it.  However, there is always the nervousness associated with these races.  Even if I have three alarms set and a wake up call set up, I still worry about oversleeping.

For Dopey, there will be some nap time built in somewhere.  I can definitely see a nap occurring on Saturday afternoon to get a little rest prior to the full.


----------



## cavepig

courtneybeth said:


> I’m curious how everyone manages the early wake up time for four days in a row. By morning 3 this weekend I wanted to not even do the half and I was thrilled this morning when I woke up and didn’t have to run a full.
> 
> You guys weren’t joking that the hardest part is the 4 early mornings. After 3 with two of those run at a speedy pace I was sooooo tired this morning.
> 
> I feel like I need to practice less running and more about power napping.


For Dopey or other 3 race weekends I got up early to fly in, then got up early even if I have a day with no race just to keep me on the pattern of rising early, then with each race early wakeup it makes the next night easier to fall asleep.  Also, each night staying in the parks gets to leaving earlier as then I'm just naturally tired as yeah I can't force myself to sleep at like 6 or something unless I'm already exhausted.  However, the 2 marathons I've ran at WDW (1 as part of Dopey) I've had like 0 sleep the night before from being sick & then it's just going on adrenaline to get up & out the door   The only napping I do is on rides it seems, too bad Universe of Energy is closed now!  But yeah, getting into a pattern even before you leave could help too, I know we'll be doing that even with just the marathon this year.


----------



## dragitoff

courtneybeth said:


> I’m curious how everyone manages the early wake up time for four days in a row. By morning 3 this weekend I wanted to not even do the half and I was thrilled this morning when I woke up and didn’t have to run a full.
> 
> You guys weren’t joking that the hardest part is the 4 early mornings. After 3 with two of those run at a speedy pace I was sooooo tired this morning.
> 
> I feel like I need to practice less running and more about power napping.



I get up at 4am almost every day for training runs anyway so it's not much change for me.  I usually try to be in the office early each day and have a 40 minute commute.  I also have 6 kids and try to help my wife as soon as I get home with everything so morning runs are a must do for me.  Getting up that early is the only way I can work it all in.  I do; however find myself wanting to go to bed at 8pm almost every night now though.  I'm turning into a 70 year old retiree.  lol.


----------



## Barca33Runner

It’s pretty simple for me. I wake up early because I have to wake up early. I don’t like it, I don’t get used to it, and I’d prefer if I was a little better at planning around it. But alas, present barca33runner is always willing to make lack of sleep future barca33runner’s problem.


----------



## Dis5150

courtneybeth said:


> I’m curious how everyone manages the early wake up time for four days in a row.



I feel like I am in practice mode now with no end in sight! Ever since our dog was diagnosed with congestive heart failure back in April I have been up several times a night to take him out (due to meds) and rarely get more than 4/5 hours of sleep in a row. We even had to take him with us on our vacation the last two weeks! My DD27 lives on the 3rd floor so I was wide awake, carrying him up and down those stairs several times a night! So I already go to bed at 9:00, just to make sure I get some sleep when he sleeps. Add a DopeyBadger training plan with running 6 days a week in and I feel like I am constantly exhausted!

My flight leaves at 6:10am on Wednesday so add another day to the 4. I honestly can say I am used to functioning on very little sleep now, lol.


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> I’m probably an odd one out. I can function without a lot of sleep. I’ll probablt end up with 5 early mornings in a row since I have a 5:30AM flight to Orlando Wednesday morning and I can’t sleep on planes. Adrenaline kicks in for the nervousness and excitement for the races too. I was definitely tired after the full though.


My flight has similar timing and I didn't even consider that. I really like sleep guys, this is not going to be my favorite. I foresee a lot of sleeping in the hotels.


----------



## JeffW

courtneybeth said:


> I’m curious how everyone manages the early wake up time for four days in a row. By morning 3 this weekend I wanted to not even do the half and I was thrilled this morning when I woke up and didn’t have to run a full.
> 
> You guys weren’t joking that the hardest part is the 4 early mornings. After 3 with two of those run at a speedy pace I was sooooo tired this morning.
> 
> I feel like I need to practice less running and more about power napping.



I never look forward to it, but not much I've found that will help other than plenty of coffee.  Coming from the mountain time zone, the 3am wake-up feels like 1am, so there's really no good way to adjust.  By day 3, I've found it really easy to fall asleep early   I do make sure to bring along a throw-down hoodie, so I can stay as warm as possible and let my body slowly wake itself up during the monorail ride and the slow walk out to the corrals.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

courtneybeth said:


> I’m curious how everyone manages the early wake up time for four days in a row. By morning 3 this weekend I wanted to not even do the half and I was thrilled this morning when I woke up and didn’t have to run a full.
> 
> You guys weren’t joking that the hardest part is the 4 early mornings. After 3 with two of those run at a speedy pace I was sooooo tired this morning.
> 
> I feel like I need to practice less running and more about power napping.



I think my issue will be giving up the parks to go to bed.  I already get up at 5am feeling refreshed on 7 hours of sleep during the week and up at 5:30 on the weekends.  We fly out on Tuesday and no work Sat-Mon so we will start messing with out sleep schedule starting Sat morning beforehand.  So Sat (Dec 30th) we will get up at 5am and bed that night a little earlier, then up at 4:30 am on Sun the 30st and bed a half hour earlier, etc.  Good thing we don't go our or even stay up till midnight on NYE!


----------



## MissLiss279

courtneybeth said:


> I’m curious how everyone manages the early wake up time for four days in a row. By morning 3 this weekend I wanted to not even do the half and I was thrilled this morning when I woke up and didn’t have to run a full.
> 
> You guys weren’t joking that the hardest part is the 4 early mornings. After 3 with two of those run at a speedy pace I was sooooo tired this morning.
> 
> I feel like I need to practice less running and more about power napping.





cavepig said:


> For Dopey or other 3 race weekends I got up early to fly in, then got up early even if I have a day with no race just to keep me on the pattern of rising early, then with each race early wakeup it makes the next night easier to fall asleep.  Also, each night staying in the parks gets to leaving earlier as then I'm just naturally tired as yeah I can't force myself to sleep at like 6 or something unless I'm already exhausted.  However, the 2 marathons I've ran at WDW (1 as part of Dopey) I've had like 0 sleep the night before from being sick & then it's just going on adrenaline to get up & out the door   The only napping I do is on rides it seems, too bad Universe of Energy is closed now!  But yeah, getting into a pattern even before you leave could help too, I know we'll be doing that even with just the marathon this year.



I’m kind of the same way. My flight is usually really early on the day I arrive, which makes me get tired earlier. So I go to bed early, and just continue to stay on that schedule - wake up early, go to bed when I’m tired (7-8ish), and repeat.


----------



## IamTrike

courtneybeth said:


> I’m curious how everyone manages the early wake up time for four days in a row. By morning 3 this weekend I wanted to not even do the half and I was thrilled this morning when I woke up and didn’t have to run a full.
> 
> You guys weren’t joking that the hardest part is the 4 early mornings. After 3 with two of those run at a speedy pace I was sooooo tired this morning.
> 
> I feel like I need to practice less running and more about power napping.


I usually struggle to fall asleep for the 5k and 10k, partly because I'm used to staying up late and partly because I am so anxious about the races.   I might be be able to nap after the 10k, but I'll still be pretty wired.  Napping might not really come till after the half.



Barca33Runner said:


> It’s pretty simple for me. I wake up early because I have to wake up early. I don’t like it, I don’t get used to it, and I’d prefer if I was a little better at planning around it. But alas, present barca33runner is always willing to make lack of sleep future barca33runner’s problem.


Same here.   Present Trike does a lot of things that kind of makes future Trike's day sucky.


----------



## courtneybeth

I like that we're all going to become professional nappers over the next 8 weeks. It'll be tough training and one that I'm looking forward to for sure!


----------



## michigandergirl

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> The correct amount of beer and wine is crucial: enough to guarantee sleep, but not enough to be hung-over and drowsy. Practice during your training cycle.



This is sound advice!


----------



## Sailormoon2

courtneybeth said:


> I’m curious how everyone manages the early wake up time for four days in a row.


I too am one of those who really can't go without my proper sleep, however, (and luckily for me) my usual wake-up time is 5am, so Dopey isn't that much early.


----------



## PrincessV

courtneybeth said:


> I’m curious how everyone manages the early wake up time for four days in a row.


That part really hasn't been a problem for me (though, to be fair, I didn't technically get up that early all four days this year, since the half was canceled - but I've done plenty of 3-day race weekends.) I HAVE to get adequate sleep or my body rebels! My daily alarm goes off at 5:40am, so it's not a huge shift to 2-2:30am, and I'm totally ready to sleep by 6-7pm. I like to be in my room by 4pm, eating dinner at 5, then I relax with some TV or a book and generally drift off by 7pm, so 7ish hours of sleep. I took a nap after my DIY half, too, and another nap after the marathon.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

courtneybeth said:


> I’m curious how everyone manages the early wake up time for four days in a row.


Naps after every race. 30-60 minutes immediately after we showered post-race. Then we were all fine. But the naps were really important.


----------



## dragitoff

BuckeyeBama said:


> Naps after every race. 30-60 minutes immediately after we showered post-race. Then we were all fine. But the naps were really important.



I've never been a big napper.  Guess I'll have to try my best after the half at least.


----------



## dragitoff

I'm planning to come home late Sunday after completing Dopey.  I'll head over to my house for a shower and possibly even a nap, but I was also going to walk around for a little while around my neighborhood before making the 4.5 hour drive home.  

Even though I'm off-property, I planned on hitting the parks at least once, if not twice over the weekend.  I planned on being good and only hitting my fave attractions and walking a little to stretch my legs out.  Since I have an AP, I won't feel pressured to get my $'s worth in the parks.  lol.  Would most recommend the best options for me to hit the parks would be the days of the 5k and 10k or maybe 5k and Half (rest day in-between)?


----------



## WhereInFlorida

BuckeyeBama said:


> Naps after every race. 30-60 minutes immediately after we showered post-race. Then we were all fine. But the naps were really important.



Definitely important, rest and healing.   

One of life's great pleasures is a nap after a long run....ahhhhhhhh


----------



## rteetz

dragitoff said:


> I'm planning to come home late Sunday after completing Dopey.  I'll head over to my house for a shower and possibly even a nap, but I was also going to walk around for a little while around my neighborhood before making the 4.5 hour drive home.
> 
> Even though I'm off-property, I planned on hitting the parks at least once, if not twice over the weekend.  I planned on being good and only hitting my fave attractions and walking a little to stretch my legs out.  Since I have an AP, I won't feel pressured to get my $'s worth in the parks.  lol.  Would most recommend the best options for me to hit the parks would be the days of the 5k and 10k or maybe 5k and Half (rest day in-between)?


I would probably go after the 5K and 10K probably. I’ll be that crazy guy in the parks all the time though.


----------



## Keels

courtneybeth said:


> I’m curious how everyone manages the early wake up time for four days in a row. By morning 3 this weekend I wanted to not even do the half and I was thrilled this morning when I woke up and didn’t have to run a full.
> 
> You guys weren’t joking that the hardest part is the 4 early mornings. After 3 with two of those run at a speedy pace I was sooooo tired this morning.
> 
> I feel like I need to practice less running and more about power napping.



I barely do parks in favor of pool time, so that helps.


----------



## LSUfan4444

courtneybeth said:


> I’m curious how everyone manages the early wake up time for four days in a row. By morning 3 this weekend I wanted to not even do the half and I was thrilled this morning when I woke up and didn’t have to run a full.
> 
> You guys weren’t joking that the hardest part is the 4 early mornings. After 3 with two of those run at a speedy pace I was sooooo tired this morning.
> 
> I feel like I need to practice less running and more about power napping.



Im different when it comes to the sleep approach. The key for me was skipping the mid day naps, remaining very lightly active during the day, eating a big lunch and a light dinner and being off my feet by sunset. Immediately after I eat post race I do something to not "crash". Stretch, roll, swim, bowl, walk, check out a new resort, etc. The last thing I want to do was sleep. Now, after the marathon it's a different story. I know I should stay up and walk around but by that point, it's pure survival. If I saw 9pm the night before any of the races I was started to panic and I know if I take mid day naps it's going to throw my sleep pattern off.


----------



## Ariel484

courtneybeth said:


> I’m curious how everyone manages the early wake up time for four days in a row.


Adrenaline + early bed times + naps + limited park time.  Or go back to being 19 a la @rteetz 

It does get old though.


----------



## BelleWannabe4

That is definitely one of my reasons for not doing Dopey! I'm nervous about waking up that early for the marathon because I fly in on Saturday and will be on Mountain time aka my wake up call will feel like 1 am. Guys. I work until 1 am on a regular basis. That is going to hurt. Four days of that would be so rough!

ETA: QOTD: I 100% prefer the paper FPs. Back in the good old days, we used to be able to get 10-12 FPs per day (normally across all 4 parks). Now we're lucky to get 4 per day...and one is for something that does not need a FP. I'm sure that my views will change once I have kids and less interest in running back and forth across the parks, but the paper ones were awesome!


----------



## hotblooded

BelleWannabe4 said:


> ETA: QOTD: I 100% prefer the paper FPs. Back in the good old days, we used to be able to get 10-12 FPs per day (normally across all 4 parks). Now we're lucky to get 4 per day...and one is for something that does not need a FP. I'm sure that my views will change once I have kids and less interest in running back and forth across the parks, but the paper ones were awesome!


I completely agree, except I won't be having children and have no reason to slow down. As a party of 1-2 fairly fit adults, we got amazing bang for our buck with paper FPs. now I'm far less inclined to spend more than a day or two at the parks because we spend too much time in line to hit headliners.


----------



## jAcKs_x0

I like the technology of the FP+ and the planning, but boy do I miss being 8 years old and sprinting to the FP machines to get our coveted FP at rope drop, while my family caught up to me so we could ride standby. Oh the memories.

On another note - my test results came back today and I don't have mono! So whatever has been plaguing my extreme fatigue and sore throat the past month or so needs to leave for good. I also bought new sneaks this week and man oh man that first run on new sneaks is incredible. I've had really good average paces on my past few runs, which I'm happy about. Beginning back to back Dopey simulation this weekend. My biggest nerves are the waking up factor and the inevitable. I prefer to run in the cold and NYC has been pretty cold lately, so my biggest fear is extreme heat and/or random pains/fatigue etc.

Hope everyone is having lovely training runs!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Persistance pays off-Just wanted to share that I was eventaully able  to get a FP for FOP!!! after numerous, daily checkings!!


----------



## sunshine girl

Sailormoon2 said:


> Persistance pays off-Just wanted to share that I was eventaully able  to get a FP for FOP!!! after numerous, daily checkings!!



OMG thanks for posting this - it reminded me to check again for a FOP fastpass, and I got one!  I previously settled for a Navi Journey FP on my Animal Kingdom day, but I just now checked and was able to switch it to FOP.


----------



## kski907

Hi all, newcomer first Marathon weekend coming up.  Question on transportation are there buses from Shades of Green to the races or will we need to walk to the poly to catch them?  Thanks


----------



## rteetz

kski907 said:


> Hi all, newcomer first Marathon weekend coming up.  Question on transportation are there buses from Shades of Green to the races or will we need to walk to the poly to catch them?  Thanks


Yes Shades of Green shares busss usually with the Poly and GF.


----------



## kski907

rteetz said:


> Yes Shades of Green shares busss usually with the Poly and GF.


Great news, thanks!


----------



## bryana

Magic Kingdom hours have been extended for Friday (midnight) and Saturday (11pm).


----------



## rteetz

bryana said:


> Magic Kingdom hours have been extended for Friday (midnight) and Saturday (11pm).


That’s great for everyone not running Dopey


----------



## bryana

rteetz said:


> That’s great for everyone not running Dopey



It's great for all of our families to get them out of the hotel rooms to give us peace and quiet!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Okay experts, I need some timing advice. How long would you factor the following to take, yes, I know there are no guarantees just looking for a few ball parks to go along with my own ideas:

Magic Express to POP (if it matters flight arrives at 11:40am)
Check-in at POP
POP to Expo
I've never stayed at POP, hence why I don't trust my estimates.


----------



## rteetz

Sailormoon2 said:


> Okay experts, I need some timing advice. How long would you factor the following to take, yes, I know there are no guarantees just looking for a few ball parks to go along with my own ideas:
> 
> Magic Express to POP (if it matters flight arrives at 11:40am)
> Check-in at POP
> POP to Expo
> I've never stayed at POP, hence why I don't trust my estimates.


I’d think anywhere from 35-60 minutes from DME to Pop. Depends on if you are the first or last stop or in the middle. 

Check in your room might not be ready yet but they can hold your bags. I’d think 20ish minutes for that? Pop to expo shouldn’t be terrible 15-20 minutes maybe?


----------



## DopeyBadger

Sailormoon2 said:


> Okay experts, I need some timing advice. How long would you factor the following to take, yes, I know there are no guarantees just looking for a few ball parks to go along with my own ideas:
> 
> Magic Express to POP (if it matters flight arrives at 11:40am)
> Check-in at POP
> POP to Expo
> I've never stayed at POP, hence why I don't trust my estimates.



My estimate would be 2-3 hours from landing to expo arrival.  When I've timed in the past, I've measured it to be about 2 hours from landing, walking to MDE, boarding MDE, arriving at hotel, and checking in/dropping off bags.  I'd add a little buffer for the expo trip.  Thus, ~2-3 hours (1:40-2:40pm).


----------



## bryana

DopeyBadger said:


> My estimate would be 2-3 hours from landing to expo arrival.  When I've timed in the past, I've measured it to be about 2 hours from landing, walking to MDE, boarding MDE, arriving at hotel, and checking in/dropping off bags.  I'd add a little buffer for the expo trip.  Thus, ~2-3 hours (1:40-2:40pm).



I agree with this, and this is about the time that I have budgeted as I am doing the same thing (except from All Star and a few hours earlier ).


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> That’s great for everyone not running Dopey





We'll get some quiet hours for sure for sleep - then hear doors slamming at 1am. Joke is one them when we do the same at 3am to hit the buses


----------



## NurseRunner

Am I the only one considering doing the expo on day two?  I am doing the half by itself, so I think there should still be swag on day 2 with potentially less crowding.


----------



## rteetz

NurseRunner said:


> Am I the only one considering doing the expo on day two?  I am doing the half by itself, so I think there should still be swag on day 2 with potentially less crowding.


If you’re doing the half going day two is perfectly fine. Day 1 is definitely the lag crowded because dopey and 5K racers have to go that day.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

NurseRunner said:


> Am I the only one considering doing the expo on day two?  I am doing the half by itself, so I think there should still be swag on day 2 with potentially less crowding.



We will be there either Day 2 or Day 3 so you aren't alone!


----------



## cavepig

NurseRunner said:


> Am I the only one considering doing the expo on day two?  I am doing the half by itself, so I think there should still be swag on day 2 with potentially less crowding.


 You won't be alone.  We'll be going Friday, day 3,  since we are only doing the marathon.  We could go Thursday after we get in, but really just want to hit a park I think.  Some stuff might be sold out like Dopey stuff or the ornament, but I bet they'll be half stuff still left for you on day 2. 

I'm curious on that 25th anniversary figurine to see what it is, if they sell out oh well cause I didn't want to preorder, but hopefully some might be left.


----------



## KSellers88

NurseRunner said:


> Am I the only one considering doing the expo on day two?  I am doing the half by itself, so I think there should still be swag on day 2 with potentially less crowding.



I won't be going until Day 3. I think they restock pretty regularly though!


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week. I’m getting this out early before I’m in the middle of nowhere in the woods for deer hunting.

Today’s question: focusing in on Magic Kingdom dark rides (stuff like Peter Pan, Haunted Mansion, etc.) which is your favorite?

My answer: I’m going to go with Haunted Mansion. It’s one of those classic attractions that has stood the test of time and is still a marvel in today’s world.


----------



## rootbeerkid

Answer to @rteetz  question for today (short): Haunted Mansion

Answer to @rteetz  question for today (long): In August, 1974, my best High School buddy invited me to vacation with his family and stay with his grandparents who lived in Melbourne. We were both on the golf team and crazy passionate about the sport. The trip promised the opportunity to hideously indulge in our passion. My friend's grandfather had set aside a day for the family to experience the Magic Kingdom and he paid for almost everything. Even so, I was less than grateful and remember thinking that this was just a wasted opportunity to play golf. I had expectations that this was going to be like Kings Island or LeSourdsville Lake which were the two amusement parks nearest to Dayton, Ohio. One of the key magical events that occurred that changed my attitude and perspective was the Haunted Mansion.

With the limited number of E-tickets sold in the ticket books, we were selective in using them. We approached the Haunted Mansion and I remember having some hesitation, not because of fear but because I had the idea that this was going to be nothing more than one of the frighten-you-with-fake-blood and/or jump-out-from-hiding-and-scream-at-you fests that popped-up during Halloween or at the summer county fairs in Ohio. The magic first started to work on me in the stretching room. Its effectiveness increased as the Doombuggies paraded past ghosts having a party in a ballroom, statues that sang Grim Grinning Ghosts, and Madame Leota. I think the deal was sealed when we picked up a Ghost Hitchhiker. And at the end, when Little Leota invited us to "Hurry Back" we did just that and rode again without hesitation and with much anticipation.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

rootbeerkid said:


> With the limited number of E-tickets sold in the ticket books...



Yay! I was afraid I was the only one who remembered E-tickets.

I also have to go with Haunted Mansion.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week. I’m getting this out early before I’m in the middle of nowhere in the woods for deer hunting.
> 
> Today’s question: focusing in on Magic Kingdom dark rides (stuff like Peter Pan, Haunted Mansion, etc.) which is your favorite?
> 
> My answer: I’m going to go with Haunted Mansion. It’s one of those classic attractions that has stood the rest of time and is still a marvel in today’s world.



Haunted Mansion always and forever!  I've been to WDW enough that I take in rides and attractions much differently these days. The ones I enjoy I've done so many times that it's not imperative that I hit them every trip. The Haunted Mansion is the exception to that.  It's the one "must do" ride on every trip.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Sunday Question: Pirates of Carribean 

Something about that ride just makes me smile.


----------



## lhermiston

Sundays are for Disney: Haunted Mansion!

Great queue. Great visual effects. Great soundtrack. All-time great ride!

Bonus points for Mr. Toad’s gravestone out front.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Another vote for haunted Mansion!


----------



## JClimacus

Sunday Question: Pirates of the Caribbean. It's the only ride at WDW I'll ride over and over.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: focusing in on Magic Kingdom dark rides (stuff like Peter Pan, Haunted Mansion, etc.) which is your favorite?


Hmmmm, Tough call, Pirates & Haunted Mansion & Peter Pan all tie for my favorite MK dark rides as in I must ride them at least a few times a trip, the more the better.  

Is it really just 7 weeks till the marathon?!?! I mean I could run it now, but it just feels like time is trucking fast. I have a few little nagging injury things though that need to heal/go away & still need to paint on my outfit!


----------



## croach

Sailormoon2 said:


> Okay experts, I need some timing advice. How long would you factor the following to take, yes, I know there are no guarantees just looking for a few ball parks to go along with my own ideas:
> 
> Magic Express to POP (if it matters flight arrives at 11:40am)
> Check-in at POP
> POP to Expo
> I've never stayed at POP, hence why I don't trust my estimates.



I’ve been trying to do the same math because I’m thinking about doing this trip without a rental car. One thing that might help is remote check in. That way you could skip the front desk. You don’t have to worry about your bag because DME is delivering it to your room. Second, and this is one of those gray areas, you could not ride DME and go straight to the expo. Your bag still gets delivered. Now technically you’re not supposed to do that, but from what I’ve been reading Disney does not police this. Of course you have to get transportation to the expo via taxi/Uber/Lyft but if you’re on a schedule then it could be an option to look into.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> I’ve been trying to do the same math because I’m thinking about doing this trip without a rental car. One thing that might help is remote check in. That way you could skip the front desk. You don’t have to worry about your bag because DME is delivering it to your room. Second, and this is one of those gray areas, you could not ride DME and go straight to the expo. Your bag still gets delivered. Now technically you’re not supposed to do that, but from what I’ve been reading Disney does not police this. Of course you have to get transportation to the expo via taxi/Uber/Lyft but if you’re on a schedule then it could be an option to look into.


Disney definitely doesn’t police it.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I'm a non-traditionalist. I've tried to like Haunted Mansion. I ride it every time I go. I know I'm supposed to enjoy it. And...I can't get there. It's fine, but the magic is lost on me. I feel like it could be so much more and that it's lost in nostalgia. 

Anyway, I guess among the dark rides I'd go with Under the Sea-Journey of the Little Mermaid. I like the music and it's my niece's favorite.


----------



## Simba's Girl

NurseRunner said:


> Am I the only one considering doing the expo on day two?  I am doing the half by itself, so I think there should still be swag on day 2 with potentially less crowding.



Nope..Our family will be going on D3.



rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week. I’m getting this out early before I’m in the middle of nowhere in the woods for deer hunting.
> 
> Today’s question: focusing in on Magic Kingdom dark rides (stuff like Peter Pan, Haunted Mansion, etc.) which is your favorite?
> 
> My answer: I’m going to go with Haunted Mansion. It’s one of those classic attractions that has stood the test of time and is still a marvel in today’s world.



Although I love the classics like HM & Pirates, my favorite "dark" ride is Buzz...I'm a wee bit competitive with my family


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I'll go with Pirates, but I love them all.


----------



## MissLiss279

I love Buzz! But I do enjoy them all.


----------



## KSkywalker17

rteetz said:


> Disney definitely doesn’t police it.



Just to clarify, you can sign up for magical express but skip the bus ride and rent a car?  You’re tagged luggage will still get to the resort even if you don’t check in down at DME?

I gotta imagine it’s not DISNEY policy but it would be pretty convenient to go right to the expo (and get away with renting a smaller car).


----------



## KSellers88

This is a tough one for me! I honestly don't think I can choose between Pirates and Haunted Mansion!


----------



## rteetz

KSkywalker17 said:


> Just to clarify, you can sign up for magical express but skip the bus ride and rent a car?  You’re tagged luggage will still get to the resort even if you don’t check in down at DME?
> 
> I gotta imagine it’s not DISNEY policy but it would be pretty convenient to go right to the expo (and get away with renting a smaller car).


Correct. As long as you have the DME tags you'll be fine. You aren't supposed to do that but people do.


----------



## croach

KSkywalker17 said:


> Just to clarify, you can sign up for magical express but skip the bus ride and rent a car?  You’re tagged luggage will still get to the resort even if you don’t check in down at DME?
> 
> I gotta imagine it’s not DISNEY policy but it would be pretty convenient to go right to the expo (and get away with renting a smaller car).



https://www.disboards.com/threads/dme-luggage-only-dont-want-to-ride-the-bus.2015788/

This thread has good information on people’s experiences doing what you described.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

I'm torn between Pirates and Haunted Mansion.  Even though I've been on both so many times I always seem to find something new each ride.  Disneyland did a Nightmare Before Christmas overlay (not sure if they still do) and that was very neat as all new to me.


----------



## DOOM1001

Haunted Mansion is without a doubt in the Mt.Rushmore of WDW attractions.Pirates is also a great ride but HM is my favorite dark ride at MK.


----------



## Dis5150

Sunday Question: I have to go with Pirates too. We ride it 3-4 times on every trip. We even rope dropped it, lol. I also like HM but it seems to get stuck every time we ride it.


----------



## Dis5150

Sailormoon2 said:


> Okay experts, I need some timing advice. How long would you factor the following to take, yes, I know there are no guarantees just looking for a few ball parks to go along with my own ideas:
> 
> Magic Express to POP (if it matters flight arrives at 11:40am)
> Check-in at POP
> POP to Expo
> I've never stayed at POP, hence why I don't trust my estimates.



This is us too! DD27 lands at 11:00 and I land at 11:24 (hopefully!) but we are headed to Saratoga Springs. I was figuring we would get to the expo by 2:00ish.


----------



## Pluto0809

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: focusing in on Magic Kingdom dark rides (stuff like Peter Pan, Haunted Mansion, etc.) which is your favorite?



Pirates all the way for me.  It's always been my favorite.  I'm worried about the rumored rehab coming up sometime next year because I would hate to miss it.  I actually missed the DL version by one day when we were out there last February.  It went down for rehab the day before we got there so now I guess I need a redo of that trip!


----------



## Ariel484

Some LE Marathon shirts on the Disney Store website...they kind of have a late 80s/early 90s flair, maybe they're supposed to take y'all back to 90s when the first marathon happened?

https://www.shopdisney.com/property...res=&redirect=true&rsize=281&rquery=rundisney


----------



## sunshine girl

Haunted Mansion - I have memories of being little and too scared to ride (and having to sit outside with my mom, while my dad and sister rode, because I was too afraid to go in... ha ha)!  And now it's my favorite.  There is so much detail and the entire ride is creative and unique from start to finish.

I like Pirates, but I get stuck or wet (sometimes soaked) on that ride too often these days!  Last time I rode I got soaked w/ water in the cannon scene.

I also love the Little Mermaid ride, though ... I seem to always get on it without much wait, which is helpful.  Plus I love the music.  I often wind up riding multiple times per day if the lines are short!


----------



## ZellyB

Haunted Mansion here as well, although it's a tough choice between it, Pirates and Peter Pan.


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> Some LE Marathon shirts on the Disney Store website...they kind of have a late 80s/early 90s flair, maybe they're supposed to take y'all back to 90s when the first marathon happened?
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/property...res=&redirect=true&rsize=281&rquery=rundisney


Yeah I think they are supposed to be reminiscent of that.


----------



## GollyGadget

Ariel484 said:


> Some LE Marathon shirts on the Disney Store website...they kind of have a late 80s/early 90s flair, maybe they're supposed to take y'all back to 90s when the first marathon happened?
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/property...res=&redirect=true&rsize=281&rquery=rundisney


I know I may be in the minority, but I hope this is a sign for things to come. I prefer my running and Disney gear both to be delightfully tacky.


As for Sundays question, another Haunted Mansion fan here. I do really enjoy a flight on Peter Pan but it's a ride I've skipped my last few visits.


----------



## IamTrike

Ariel484 said:


> Some LE Marathon shirts on the Disney Store website...they kind of have a late 80s/early 90s flair, maybe they're supposed to take y'all back to 90s when the first marathon happened?
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/property...res=&redirect=true&rsize=281&rquery=rundisney



Ohh Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bkrolick

Quick Question.  I'm flying in early on Saturday morning and will be running the Marathon on Sunday (first one, yeah!!).  The best flight I could get was super early Saturday morning.  I'll arrive in Orlando at 10:30am.  Staying at Carribbean Beach (aka. constuction sight) and taking the Disney Magical Express and worrying about getting to the expo on time for pickup.  I believe it closes at 3pm Saturday.  I'm also flying out of Wisconsin, so hopefully weather isn't a factor.  Just looking for some reassurance since there seem to be a lot of people that know their stuff on this board.  By my estimates, I figure I'll arrive at the hotel around noonish, figuring a half hour or so for check-in, then who knows how long for a bus and heading right to the packet pick up area hopefully around 1:30ish??  Sound about right, or am I way off??


----------



## rteetz

bkrolick said:


> Quick Question.  I'm flying in early on Saturday morning and will be running the Marathon on Sunday (first one, yeah!!).  The best flight I could get was super early Saturday morning.  I'll arrive in Orlando at 10:30am.  Staying at Carribbean Beach (aka. constuction sight) and taking the Disney Magical Express and worrying about getting to the expo on time for pickup.  I believe it closes at 3pm Saturday.  I'm also flying out of Wisconsin, so hopefully weather isn't a factor.  Just looking for some reassurance since there seem to be a lot of people that know their stuff on this board.  By my estimates, I figure I'll arrive at the hotel around noonish, figuring a half hour or so for check-in, then who knows how long for a bus and heading right to the packet pick up area hopefully around 1:30ish??  Sound about right, or am I way off??


That seems reasonable barring any delays. I’m flying from Wisconsin as well but on Wednesday.


----------



## jmasgat

bkrolick said:


> Quick Question.  I'm flying in early on Saturday morning and will be running the Marathon on Sunday (first one, yeah!!).  The best flight I could get was super early Saturday morning.  I'll arrive in Orlando at 10:30am.  Staying at Carribbean Beach (aka. constuction sight) and taking the Disney Magical Express and worrying about getting to the expo on time for pickup.  I believe it closes at 3pm Saturday.  I'm also flying out of Wisconsin, so hopefully weather isn't a factor.  Just looking for some reassurance since there seem to be a lot of people that know their stuff on this board.  By my estimates, I figure I'll arrive at the hotel around noonish, figuring a half hour or so for check-in, then who knows how long for a bus and heading right to the packet pick up area hopefully around 1:30ish??  Sound about right, or am I way off??



You should be fine. RD website shows it closing at 3:30 (versus last year 4 pm).  And no need to do check-in right away (or do online), so you could buy a little time if you ended up with a flight delay.


----------



## bkrolick

rteetz said:


> That seems reasonable barring any delays. I’m flying from Wisconsin as well but on Wednesday.


Thought about heading down on Friday, but with kids school and everything Friday night flights were not very appealing.  Thanks for the reassurance.  Worrying more about getting to the race than actually running it!!


----------



## bkrolick

jmasgat said:


> You should be fine. RD website shows it closing at 3:30 (versus last year 4 pm).  And no need to do check-in right away (or do online), so you could buy a little time if you ended up with a flight delay.


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## cavepig

Ariel484 said:


> Some LE Marathon shirts on the Disney Store website...they kind of have a late 80s/early 90s flair, maybe they're supposed to take y'all back to 90s when the first marathon happened?
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/property...res=&redirect=true&rsize=281&rquery=rundisney


Those are neat. If everything looks retroish that would be super cool to me!  I'm half tempted to order one for myself & my brother, but really don't need more cotton tshirts & want to hold out for what's at the expo.


----------



## kski907

Dis5150 said:


> I also like HM but it seems to get stuck every time we ride it.



This seems to happen to us as well always when going backwards.  Its still our favorite.  We like to make bets on which hitch hiker we will get.


----------



## IamTrike

bkrolick said:


> Quick Question.  I'm flying in early on Saturday morning and will be running the Marathon on Sunday (first one, yeah!!).  The best flight I could get was super early Saturday morning.  I'll arrive in Orlando at 10:30am.  Staying at Carribbean Beach (aka. constuction sight) and taking the Disney Magical Express and worrying about getting to the expo on time for pickup.  I believe it closes at 3pm Saturday.  I'm also flying out of Wisconsin, so hopefully weather isn't a factor.  Just looking for some reassurance since there seem to be a lot of people that know their stuff on this board.  By my estimates, I figure I'll arrive at the hotel around noonish, figuring a half hour or so for check-in, then who knows how long for a bus and heading right to the packet pick up area hopefully around 1:30ish??  Sound about right, or am I way off??



That plan sounds reasonable.  I think your contingency plans in case of delays are 1. Skip check in, either because you've done it online or can do it later in the day.  2.  If things go moderately pear shaped, skip ME totally and take an uber directly to the expo.  If your flights delayed so much that you land after 2pm that would probably be my choice.   3. If your flight is so delayed you miss the expo entirely, don't fret completely.  I know in years past for people who had flight issues  (there was a year where a lot of people were dealing with cancelled flights because of snow storms) they have let those people do race morning packet pickup.  I would call and email runDisney immediately if that happens though.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Sunday question:  Haunted Mansion all the way!!  That is one of my go-to songs to put on when I need a little dose of the magic!


----------



## courtneybeth

Kellsie’s Hope Charity has 1 Goofy and Dopey available if anyone wants it. Goofy is $900 Charity requirement; while Dopey is $1100. No park tickets or room required.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Ariel484 said:


> Some LE Marathon shirts on the Disney Store website...they kind of have a late 80s/early 90s flair, maybe they're supposed to take y'all back to 90s when the first marathon happened?
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/property...res=&redirect=true&rsize=281&rquery=rundisney



Those are...interesting (ick). I'mma hold out for the Expo I think.


----------



## Chaitali

bkrolick said:


> Quick Question.  I'm flying in early on Saturday morning and will be running the Marathon on Sunday (first one, yeah!!).  The best flight I could get was super early Saturday morning.  I'll arrive in Orlando at 10:30am.  Staying at Carribbean Beach (aka. constuction sight) and taking the Disney Magical Express and worrying about getting to the expo on time for pickup.  I believe it closes at 3pm Saturday.  I'm also flying out of Wisconsin, so hopefully weather isn't a factor.  Just looking for some reassurance since there seem to be a lot of people that know their stuff on this board.  By my estimates, I figure I'll arrive at the hotel around noonish, figuring a half hour or so for check-in, then who knows how long for a bus and heading right to the packet pick up area hopefully around 1:30ish??  Sound about right, or am I way off??



I'm doing something similar.  My light lands in Orlando on Saturday morning at 8:40am and I'm running the marathon Sunday as my first full too   We're staying at POR.  I had no idea the expo closed earlier on Saturday!  I'm glad you mentioned that.  It should be fine but now I know, no dilly dallying


----------



## Ariel484

Simba's Girl said:


> Those are...interesting (ick). I'mma hold out for the Expo I think.


But...but...it’s THE 90s!!! Gotta love the 90s!  Those T-shirts totally remind me of the Saved By the Bell theme song.

Excuse me while I go rock out to my 90s playlist on Spotify (seriously)


----------



## Davidg83

Ariel484 said:


> But...but...it’s THE 90s!!! Gotta love the 90s!  Those T-shirts totally remind me of the Saved By the Bell theme song.
> 
> Excuse me while I go rock out to my 90s playlist on Spotify (seriously)


OMG they really do look like the Saved By the Bell opening   ... and now that song is stuck in my head.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Ariel484 said:


> But...but...it’s THE 90s!!! Gotta love the 90s!  Those T-shirts totally remind me of the Saved By the Bell theme song.
> 
> Excuse me while I go rock out to my 90s playlist on Spotify (seriously)



....I graduated HS and college in the 90s...got married in the 90s...my oldest DD was born in the 90s...

Grunge...no thanks...weird pastel colors...no thanks...

Saved By the Bell though...yes, please!


----------



## Ariel484

Davidg83 said:


> OMG they really do look like the Saved By the Bell opening   ... and now that song is stuck in my head.


You're welcome 


Simba's Girl said:


> ....I graduated HS and college in the 90s...got married in the 90s...my oldest DD was born in the 90s...
> 
> Grunge...no thanks...weird pastel colors...no thanks...
> 
> Saved By the Bell though...yes, please!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Those retro shirts are cool!  When trying to decide on my size I clicked on the size chart, and it seems  . . . . off.  For a woman's medium size, it corresponds with a 17 inch waist.  I think that was my waist size in middle school??


----------



## michigandergirl

Simba's Girl said:


> Grunge...no thanks...weird pastel colors...no thanks...



That's a big no on the pastels for me, but I loved grunge!!!


----------



## ZellyB

michigandergirl said:


> That's a big no on the pastels for me, but I loved grunge!!!



Maybe they could go for something like this on a shirt.


----------



## bkrolick

IamTrike said:


> That plan sounds reasonable.  I think your contingency plans in case of delays are 1. Skip check in, either because you've done it online or can do it later in the day.  2.  If things go moderately pear shaped, skip ME totally and take an uber directly to the expo.  If your flights delayed so much that you land after 2pm that would probably be my choice.   3. If your flight is so delayed you miss the expo entirely, don't fret completely.  I know in years past for people who had flight issues  (there was a year where a lot of people were dealing with cancelled flights because of snow storms) they have let those people do race morning packet pickup.  I would call and email runDisney immediately if that happens though.


Great ideas!!  Wish I could say I would have thought of all of them....but I probably wouldn't have!!  Sounds like I have a lot of options!!


----------



## sunshine girl

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Those retro shirts are cool!  When trying to decide on my size I clicked on the size chart, and it seems  . . . . off.  For a woman's medium size, it corresponds with a 17 inch waist.  I think that was my waist size in middle school??



I noticed that too.  I think (and I could be quite wrong) that Disney is listing the measurements of the shirt if it is laid flat (i.e., _not_ the front and back circumference, instead just a flat measurement taken on the front of the shirt).  That's the only way this makes sense to me ... I mean come on, a 17 inch waist?  

I laid flat and measured a few of my shirts like this with a ruler, and Disney's listed measurements make a lot more sense if this is the case.  HOWEVER - proceed at your own risk, I could be totally wrong and these shirts are maybe for tiny grade-schoolers. !!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

sunshine girl said:


> I noticed that too.  I think (and I could be quite wrong) that Disney is listing the measurements of the shirt if it is laid flat (i.e., _not_ the front and back circumference, instead just a flat measurement taken on the front of the shirt).  That's the only way this makes sense to me ... I mean come on, a 17 inch waist?
> 
> I laid flat and measured a few of my shirts like this with a ruler, and Disney's listed measurements make a lot more sense if this is the case.  HOWEVER - proceed at your own risk, I could be totally wrong and these shirts are maybe for tiny grade-schoolers. !!


Yeah that could be, but it is a really weird to show their sizes.  I have a feeling it's just a mistake.  Maybe those are the sizes for girls sizing?? In any case, it's making me not want to buy the shirt now so it's probably for the best haha


----------



## BigEeyore

Those colors in that 25th anniversary shirt remind me of Miami Vice! I am too superstitious to order one anyways this far out from the race! 

Anyone know when we might get the course maps??


----------



## DOOM1001

Ariel484 said:


> But...but...it’s THE 90s!!! Gotta love the 90s!  Those T-shirts totally remind me of the Saved By the Bell theme song.
> 
> Excuse me while I go rock out to my 90s playlist on Spotify (seriously)



Check out this video from the very first WDW Marathon weekend (1994).The video starts showing packet pickup at Downtown Disney,in the first 20 seconds of the video you'll see what appears to be the exact same shirt,its like they went back in time 25 years!!If we get some crazy pastel colors in our official race shirts I'd be fine with it,too many of the race shirts lately are looking alike,A.K.A getting boring,a white shirt with teal,pink and purple would be unique!!


----------



## sunshine girl

DOOM1001 said:


> Check out this video from the very first WDW Marathon weekend (1994).The video starts showing packet pickup at Downtown Disney,in the first 20 seconds of the video you'll see what appears to be the exact same shirt,its like they went back in time 25 years!!If we get some crazy pastel colors in our official race shirts I'd be fine with it,too many of the race shirts lately are looking alike,A.K.A getting boring,a white shirt with teal,pink and purple would be unique!!



This is amazing. I remember back when race packet pickups were at Pleasure Island! I can't remember which race it was, but once I picked up my packet in Motion (the dance club) and it was literally just a folding table and two cast members.

I bought the limited edition marathon shirts ... love the throwbacks!!


----------



## courtneybeth

BigEeyore said:


> Those colors in that 25th anniversary shirt remind me of Miami Vice! I am too superstitious to order one anyways this far out from the race!
> 
> Anyone know when we might get the course maps??



Usually 2-3 weeks out from the event. Maybe the second week of December? I want to be wrong and have them sooner!


----------



## Keels

If you ran the WDW Marathon in 1997 or 1998, you likely met me or saw me as part of your entertainment team.


----------



## CherieFran

I convinced myself that I didn't need the shirts. And then I watched the video and decided instead that I needed both shirts!


----------



## DopeyBadger

BigEeyore said:


> Anyone know when we might get the course maps??





courtneybeth said:


> Usually 2-3 weeks out from the event. Maybe the second week of December? I want to be wrong and have them sooner!



Looks like last year was December 15th (20 days from expo) when the course maps/event guide started to go live (or be discussed in the Marathon Weekend 2017 thread).  Waivers have come out on Dec 8th (2016 Marathon) and Dec 16th (2017 Marathon) the last two years.  A similar time frame for these would put the release of the course and waivers between December 5th-15th.  Hacker @Keels usually has a good beat on links to follow when the time comes and usually knows when the charities need to turn in some kind of info which is an indicator as to when things get finalized.


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> If you ran the WDW Marathon in 1997 or 1998, you likely met me or saw me as part of your entertainment team.



Was Olmec there, too?


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney All-Stars!

I just wanted to say that although I won’t be participating in any rD races next year, I am incredibly thankful for this knowledgeable, insightful, supportive and hilarious little community. I appreciate having a place to plot, plan, commiserate and get my Disney fix. I look forward to getting out on the course with you all again in 2019!

Happy Thanksgiving, gang.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Can someone point me in the direction on FB for the runDisney groups...I do follow the official one but I have no idea about the other ones...inbox me if posting not allowed

Also Happy Thanksgiving! 6 Weeks till our weekend kicks off with the 5K!


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> Can someone point me in the direction on FB for the runDisney groups...I do follow the official one but I have no idea about the other ones...inbox me if posting not allowed
> 
> Also Happy Thanksgiving! 6 Weeks till our weekend kicks off with the 5K!


There are tons of them. Just search runDisney and you should be able to find groups. There are general runDisney ones and then ones about costumes and then ones about runDisney merchandise.


----------



## courtneybeth

I’m half considering making this weekend another Dopey prep weekend. Ran an over measured 5k this morning to set a PR (!!) and have a 14 miler planned on Saturday. Wondering if i should run 6 tomorrow and then do 18-20 on Sunday. Hmmm.    

Happy thanksgiving everyone!!!!!


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> Was Olmec there, too?



HA!


----------



## courtneybeth

Keels said:


> HA!
> 
> View attachment 284842 View attachment 284843



Giiiiiirl. Red Jaguars!! 
Those poor pants though. The 90s fashion wasn’t kind.


----------



## bellrae

courtneybeth said:


> I’m half considering making this weekend another Dopey prep weekend. Ran an over measured 5k this morning to set a PR (!!) and have a 14 miler planned on Saturday. Wondering if i should run 6 tomorrow and then do 18-20 on Sunday. Hmmm.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving everyone!!!!!



Listen to your body - if it wants to do that mileage - go for it. But if it doesn't, enjoy the weekend and save the legs for january


----------



## Sailormoon2

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: focusing in on Magic Kingdom dark rides (stuff like Peter Pan, Haunted Mansion, etc.) which is your favorite?





Simba's Girl said:


> my favorite "dark" ride is Buzz...I'm a wee bit competitive with my family


Classic: HM, but Buzz for the WIN, overall!


----------



## Sailormoon2

croach said:


> One thing that might help is remote check in. That way you could skip the front desk.


Unfortunately, I am Canadian and do not have the skip the desk option.


----------



## courtneybeth

bellrae said:


> Listen to your body - if it wants to do that mileage - go for it. But if it doesn't, enjoy the weekend and save the legs for january



Got in six easy paced miles today and feel good. I won’t be running as much during actual dopey but I feel great. I think I’m ready and this is probably overkill at this point.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Soo, I may be joining in the fun at Marathon Weekend after all! The travel agent I was in touch with contacted me the other day and due to a cancellation, he has a room available at Coronado Springs for Thursday-Sunday, along with the half marathon bib. It's not official yet but I have to contact him again after the holiday weekend to get the reservation and payment made.

One of the things he needs from me is my annual pass number so RunDisney can confirm and waive the ticket requirement. Does anyone know where I find this number and how many digits I'd be looking for?


----------



## camaker

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Soo, I may be joining in the fun at Marathon Weekend after all! The travel agent I was in touch with contacted me the other day and due to a cancellation, he has a room available at Coronado Springs for Thursday-Sunday, along with the half marathon bib. It's not official yet but I have to contact him again after the holiday weekend to get the reservation and payment made.
> 
> One of the things he needs from me is my annual pass number so RunDisney can confirm and waive the ticket requirement. Does anyone know where I find this number and how many digits I'd be looking for?



Welcome aboard!  I'll be at Coronado Springs as well.

The AP number is on the back of your plastic AP card. It's 10-12 digits or so long. I don't have mine with me to see exactly how many.

ETA:  You may want to put in a request for a specific building at CSR. It's a big resort and the furthest buildings can be 3/4 mile from the entrance and food court. Not a great combo for Marathon Weekend!  I asked for the Cabanas.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

camaker said:


> Welcome aboard!  I'll be at Coronado Springs as well.
> 
> The AP number is on the back of your plastic AP card. It's 10-12 digits or so long. I don't have mine with me to see exactly how many.


Perfect. That's what I figured since it was the only place I saw a number.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Welcome aboard!  I'll be at Coronado Springs as well.
> 
> The AP number is on the back of your plastic AP card. It's 10-12 digits or so long. I don't have mine with me to see exactly how many.
> 
> ETA:  You may want to put in a request for a specific building at CSR. It's a big resort and the furthest buildings can be 3/4 mile from the entrance and food court. Not a great combo for Marathon Weekend!  I asked for the Cabanas.


CSR is also under a lot of construction right now.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Good to know about CSR. I'll try to remember to mention that to the travel agent.


----------



## courtneybeth

That’s awesome news @*DisneyDreamer ! I hope it’s able to be worked out and you can do the half!!


----------



## bellrae

courtneybeth said:


> Got in six easy paced miles today and feel good. I won’t be running as much during actual dopey but I feel great. I think I’m ready and this is probably overkill at this point.



Good job! It is quite hot where I am, so I am having to pull back on how far I go (but I do keep telling myself if I made it through the DLH this year I can make it through any summer run!). I am hoping that limited miles is heat will translate to better fitness for cooler weather in January.


----------



## courtneybeth

bellrae said:


> Good job! It is quite hot where I am, so I am having to pull back on how far I go (but I do keep telling myself if I made it through the DLH this year I can make it through any summer run!). I am hoping that limited miles is heat will translate to better fitness for cooler weather in January.



I hope so too! It was already mid-70s when I ran today and tomorrow I'll do my 10-12 miles starting before sunrise.  You will do just fine - sometimes it's even okay to have rest days too.

If we can survive the DLH this year, we can do anything.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Our weather has been a typical roller coaster. One day Im wearing tights, gloves and a skull cap and the next day im a singlet and sockless. 12 miles today before a weekend filled with football.

Thanksgiving leftovers finally went in the trash (except for the turkey and veggies) and time to get this thing back on track.


----------



## cavepig

LSUfan4444 said:


> Our weather has been a typical roller coaster. One day Im wearing tights, gloves and a skull cap and the next day im a singlet and sockless. 12 miles today before a weekend filled with football.


 
Our weather has been nuts too,  Monday & Tuesday were low 40s & crazy crazy wind, then 14 degrees in the morning Wednesday, calm & nice Thanksgiving, than yesterday it was almost hitting 70 at noon with winds but running in shorts felt amazing, a couple nicer days this weekend too than colder again!  It's so hard for knowing what to wear when changes so much even during a run , but I will take it warmer over colder anyday.  Haha yeah Thanksgiving is all gone too!

I feel were on like the last stretch now that Thanksgiving is over.  It will be Christmas before we know it than boom it's marathon time!


----------



## StarGirl11

Had the last two days off. Got a nice 12 miler and 9 miler in earlier this week. But we were up in Hershey for Thanksgiving so I ended up walking for a run sub. Then the next two days are travel and my trainer has a ‘no run on travel day policy’. Next couple of weeks are going to be _fun_ with finals. Froze my butt off at Hersheypark but it was fun.


----------



## Keels

I'm ready for it to be Marathon Weekend - who else is with me?

Three weeks until I'm on my way back to the House of Mouse ...


----------



## dta87

Keels said:


> I'm ready for it to be Marathon Weekend - who else is with me?



I am definitely with you. I just finished my first Galloway plan Dopey simulation.  Planned 4/4/10/23 completed 5.8/5.4/12.2/22.9. Getting bored of running the same route over and over.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Can I ask this here?

Last time we were at Disney was pre-metal detectors (8/15) what is the deal with them now? How much time should I add to our travel time because of them?


----------



## PCFriar80

Simba's Girl said:


> Can I ask this here?
> 
> Last time we were at Disney was pre-metal detectors (8/15) what is the deal with them now? How much time should I add to our travel time because of them?



Short answer: it adds very little time, if any at all.  A few factors to consider; time of day you're going and which park.  On our last visit in October, we were never "randomly selected" for the metal detectors at AK, MK or DHS.  Entering Epcot through IG is probably the biggest bottleneck since there are only two security lines and everyone has to go through the metal detectors.  Other's experiences may be different but that was ours.


----------



## courtneybeth

Keels said:


> I'm ready for it to be Marathon Weekend - who else is with me?
> 
> Three weeks until I'm on my way back to the House of Mouse ...



Me me me!!! We are on a plane in 28 days. Been working hard on my training and ready to take on this challenge. It’s almost here. Let’s get this thing started!!


----------



## Disney at Heart

PCFriar80 said:


> Short answer: it adds very little time, if any at all.  A few factors to consider; time of day you're going and which park.  On our last visit in October, we were never "randomly selected" for the metal detectors at AK, MK or DHS.  Entering Epcot through IG is probably the biggest bottleneck since there are only two security lines and everyone has to go through the metal detectors.  Other's experiences may be different but that was ours.


Also, there is not a "no bag line" at the International Gate. Waiting through everyone else's bag check takes a lot more time than metal detectors.


----------



## bellrae

Keels said:


> I'm ready for it to be Marathon Weekend - who else is with me?
> 
> Three weeks until I'm on my way back to the House of Mouse ...



Noooooooo. I have a few cheeky days in Vegas and a Christmas cruise through the Caribbean before I get to WDW on NYE. So whilst I am ready for my holiday to start - I'm not quite ready for marathon weekend just yet


----------



## Keels

bellrae said:


> Noooooooo. I have a few cheeky days in Vegas and a Christmas cruise through the Caribbean before I get to WDW on NYE. So whilst I am ready for my holiday to start - I'm not quite ready for marathon weekend just yet



I'll allow it!! Also - I'm SUPER JEALOUS!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Keels said:


> I'm ready for it to be Marathon Weekend - who else is with me?



Also not ready. Have to focus on Rocket City Marathon (gulp, 13 days!)

THEN I'm ready! Looks like a 3 week recovery/taper between RCM and Dopey.


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday everyone! I hope everyone had a great week. As always Sundays are for Disney. 

Today’s question: You can only pick one race during marathon weekend to run, which would it be and why? 

My answer: The marathon. While the most difficult of them it’s an incredible race. You run through all four theme parks and have opportunities to ride attractions. As a Disney fan it is a great way to see the resort from a different perspective.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: You can only pick one race during marathon weekend to run, which would it be and why?


Well, the marathon! This will be the 2nd time I've only ran the marathon so it's what I've done/will do since you get all 4 parks & I've always been a longer the better type runner.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: You can only pick one race during marathon weekend to run, which would it be and why?



1/2 Marathon for me.  I only have the 1/2 and full on my resume, but the 1/2 is my distance of choice.  Easier to train for and quicker recovery.  I'll be adding the 10K to my resume on 1/5/18 so may have a different answer then!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

Easy answer is the Marathon and that makes it the right answer for me. There was nothing like crossing the finish line at my first marathon and then doing it again in my first Dopey the following year. The only thing that approximates those feelings is finishing another Marathon the next year.

If not for the Marathon I'd go 10K. I love MK, but the Half is the least "magical" course for me right now because MK is pretty much all there is (and, yes, I realize there's a certain absurdity about complaining about _only_ running through MK). It's so much fun running into World Showcase and out and around the boardwalk and then back into Epcot with all of the torches lit. It's even more fun now that I've been to WDW enough to actually pick things out, know where I am, and know what is coming up.


----------



## lhermiston

The marathon is my default answer because it’s the only rD race I’ve run, but I suspect that’d be my choice if I’d done all four. The 2017 marathon was my first marathon and my first rD race. That alone makes it special to me. Add to that the amazing experience of running down Main Street USA and seeing so much of the Disney property.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Half. I also only have the full and half on my resume. That will change in 2018 with Dopey. It seems like the 5 and 10K are not enough race for the overhead of getting up early, transportation, etc.

The full wrecks the whole day.

The half is perfect. Enough race to be worth it, but then still have enough time and energy to do something else.

And you don't do WWOS and Osceola Parkway.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - Marathon because it is the race that forces me to push myself in training. That is why I run marathons - for the training push, not for the races themselves.

That said, I enjoy the half marathon races far more because no one else in my friends/family runs marathons. If not for the shorter races, I would be running Disney by myself every year.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Simba's Girl said:


> Can I ask this here?
> 
> Last time we were at Disney was pre-metal detectors (8/15) what is the deal with them now? How much time should I add to our travel time because of them?


Just remember not to stuff your pockets with things that will have to come out for the metal detectors and it only takes seconds. The folks who get hung up are the ones with cargo pockets stuffed full.


----------



## Dopey Devon

ATTQOTD-for me it’s the marathon, but in a close second it’s the 5k. Almost all your time spent in a park, which looks stunning in all the lights. Plus after 6 months of training for dopey, a 5k is just a nice way to keep the legs loose. First time I did dopey I got very emotional during the 5k as it had finally dawned on me that I was doing the challenge. It was also my first disney Race and Epcot just looked so beautiful in the dark. It was my favourite race from dark side weekend this year as well.


----------



## cavepig

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: Half. I also only have the full and half on my resume. That will change in 2018 with Dopey. It seems like the 5 and 10K are not enough race for the overhead of getting up early, transportation, etc.
> 
> The full wrecks the whole day.
> 
> The half is perfect. Enough race to be worth it, but then still have enough time and energy to do something else.
> 
> And you don't do WWOS and Osceola Parkway.


 I actually kind of like Wide world of sports & almost added at that as a plus for doing the marathon only, hahaha!  It's so funny how everyone views it differently!



Dopey Devon said:


> ATTQOTD-for me it’s the marathon, but in a close second it’s the 5k. Almost all your time spent in a park, which looks stunning in all the lights. Plus after 6 months of training for dopey, a 5k is just a nice way to keep the legs loose. First time I did dopey I got very emotional during the 5k as it had finally dawned on me that I was doing the challenge. It was also my first disney Race and Epcot just looked so beautiful in the dark. It was my favourite race from dark side weekend this year as well.


The 5k would be second pick for me too.


----------



## Sonyamalexander

SAFD: the 1/2 because it’s my next goal race.  I love the vibe and friendliness of the 5K.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: You can only pick one race during marathon weekend to run, which would it be and why?



The full. It's the only race during which the rides and bars are open.


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! I hope everyone had a great week. As always Sundays are for Disney.
> 
> Today’s question: You can only pick one race during marathon weekend to run, which would it be and why?
> 
> My answer: The marathon. While the most difficult of them it’s an incredible race. You run through all four theme parks and have opportunities to ride attractions. As a Disney fan it is a great way to see the resort from a different perspective.



Same.

And had I actually thought about it I probably would've been able to train for an actual marathon. If I were to run a marathon, it would be in WDW for sure.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: You can only pick one race during marathon weekend to run, which would it be and why?



I'll be the oddball and say the 10K - it's my favorite WDW course and my favorite run of the weekend at WDW.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I'll stick with the marathon theme. I love the course and call the medals my "Ultimate Park Hoppers".  4 parks in 5-6 hours (hoping to be healthy and better that this year). There are too many things to love about that course to list here, but the home stretch from the DHS exit to the choir at the finish line is one of my favorite stretches in running.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Sunday Question:  I did pick only one to register for, and it was the marathon!  I do love the half distance in general though, and I am already planning which Disney half I'll do after this full.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Sunday Question:  10K.  It's my favorite distance of race.  I like the course (although the 10K course they have used recently for Dark Side/Wine & Dine isn't bad either)


----------



## DOOM1001

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! I hope everyone had a great week. As always Sundays are for Disney.
> 
> Today’s question: You can only pick one race during marathon weekend to run, which would it be and why?
> 
> My answer: The marathon. While the most difficult of them it’s an incredible race. You run through all four theme parks and have opportunities to ride attractions. As a Disney fan it is a great way to see the resort from a different perspective.



At Disney its the full marathon,its simply my favorite race,the only one where you run through all the parks,get a chance to ride rides and spectators and park guests are all out to cheer you on.Its also probably one of the few races where a full won't seem as long as in other races.For example today I ran the Space coast half and knocked it out,but the last two years I ran the full and although the entire course is beautiful running next to the Indian river on one side and beautiful homes on the other and many of the homeowners come out and put up these "party zones" with music,beer,mimosas,(I had a bloody Mary at mile 11),the full in that race just felt so long those last two years,there's no next park to look forward to,no Disney entertainment on course,Space coast is an amazing race but I just handle a full better at Disney.I actually got my full PR at Space Coast in 2015 but struggled last year,I attribute that to being a brand new course for me in 2015 and although it felt long it was more interesting being something new,last year I knew what to expect and was actually not looking forward to it.I would run fulls in other races that are new to me but I think the only place I can come back year after year and have no issues running a full,and actually look forward to running a full is at Disney.


----------



## baxter24

Sunday question: I would give the slight edge to the 10k with the marathon in a very close second. 10k is my favorite distance and there is just something about running through world showcase with the torches lit and music playing.


----------



## ZellyB

Full marathon for me.  All 4 parks seals the deal with me.


----------



## bryana

After getting my 16 done today, it's hard to believe I've got two more weekends with LONG long runs (18, 20) and then it's taper time. 

QOTD: Either the marathon or the 10K. I really love running around World Showcase and Boardwalk.


----------



## courtneybeth

I think I would choose the 10k course. I ran it at Princess this year (same course as 2017 WDW weekend - but who knows for 2018) and loved how you get to enjoy Epcot, the hotel area at the Boardwalk, and back to Epcot to finish. I cannot imagine how gorgeous it’ll look at Christmas and how the hotels will be decorated. I know the marathon is the biggest deal of the weekend, but I just love the 10k distance... and the course at WDW. 


Ps:
For those looking to finish off their costumes, Sparkle Athletic is hosting their once per year sale: buy one get one 50% off through tomorrow.


----------



## Tennesotans

QOTD: marathon... if I'm gonna get out of bed at 3:00am, I might as well run a good long while


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: It's got to be the Marathon. It's got it all and is what drew me to runDisney in the first place.


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> I'm ready for it to be Marathon Weekend - who else is with me?


I'm ready to be done with training runs. 


rteetz said:


> Today’s question: You can only pick one race during marathon weekend to run, which would it be and why?


The marathon. I haven't done one yet and that's the main reason I'm headed down. Though, I would have considered a different marathon for my first was it not for the Dopey Challenge.


FFigawi said:


> The full. It's the only race during which the rides and bars are open.


I feel like these are important qualities that more races (both in and out) of Disney need to consider.


----------



## croach

I'll go with the 10k for my marathon weekend race. You get Epcot in the dark still, you get some different characters out it seems, and you get a but more of the Epcot are in the run. I mean I love the marathon because of all there is see during the race, but honestly I don't love running marathons.


----------



## IamTrike

Keels said:


> I'm ready for it to be Marathon Weekend - who else is with me?
> 
> Three weeks until I'm on my way back to the House of Mouse ...


I am ready to be back too, 11 days till we head down for a short Christmas trip with the kids,  5 weeks till we head down for marathon weekend.    

How's your 3 caballero's costume coming? 



rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! I hope everyone had a great week. As always Sundays are for Disney.
> 
> Today’s question: You can only pick one race during marathon weekend to run, which would it be and why?


Marathon for me.   It's got so many great things going on.


----------



## SheHulk

With so many people saying the marathon is their favorite (me too, btw), is anybody looking forward to something special for the 25th anniversary of the marathon? Personally I was on the fence about running it again this year but the hopes of some great sights for the anniversary pushed me into registering.
I would love if they brought the trumpeters back at the castle. Anything you used to love that you haven't seen in a while?


----------



## JClimacus

SheHulk said:


> With so many people saying the marathon is their favorite (me too, btw), is anybody looking forward to something special for the 25th anniversary of the marathon? Personally I was on the fence about running it again this year but the hopes of some great sights for the anniversary pushed me into registering.
> I would love if they brought the trumpeters back at the castle. Anything you used to love that you haven't seen in a while?



I'm only coming back because it is the 25th anniversary and I'm hoping for something special. Not sure what it might be... but I'm sure it will be something!

I'm not ready for Marathon Weekend to come yet... I'm battling an injury in my left knee and am worried I won't be prepared for the Goofy. If things keep progressing as they are I'm hoping to get in an 18 miler before January, when I think I'd be OK. I've got a lot of miles in the bank this year (3 complete marathon training cycles), but I've been very low mileage since early October.


----------



## Nole95

Persistence paid off, and I finally for FOP FP+ for my wife and I.  Our only day for AK was going to be the 5K day and nothing was available when the window opened.  I just kept checking a few times a day for the past few weeks, and something finally opened up.  So if you were unable to get one the first time, just keep trying.


----------



## IamTrike

SheHulk said:


> With so many people saying the marathon is their favorite (me too, btw), is anybody looking forward to something special for the 25th anniversary of the marathon? Personally I was on the fence about running it again this year but the hopes of some great sights for the anniversary pushed me into registering.
> I would love if they brought the trumpeters back at the castle. Anything you used to love that you haven't seen in a while?


 
With all the anniversaries this year I am really hoping for something neat, but I am not sure what that would be. 
I would be thrilled if they did a throwback to one of the older course and started the course running through world showcase.  think you'd need about a mile and a half for that.  You could get about a mile be removing the out and back on Western Way (So the times through AK and Studios wouldn't be impacted much) and you could probably get the remaining distance needed by cutting time in studios.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Keels said:


> I'm ready for it to be Marathon Weekend - who else is with me?


DEFINITELY!!! Bring it on already!



rteetz said:


> You can only pick one race during marathon weekend to run, which would it be and why?


1/2 Marathon is always my favourite distance!


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> With all the anniversaries this year I am really hoping for something neat, but I am not sure what that would be.
> I would be thrilled if they did a throwback to one of the older course and started the course running through world showcase.  think you'd need about a mile and a half for that.  You could get about a mile be removing the out and back on Western Way (So the times through AK and Studios wouldn't be impacted much) and you could probably get the remaining distance needed by cutting time in studios.


I doubt we see a major course change but I’m hoping for some throwback entertainment. Adventurers club was out for wine and dine. Older rare characters and entertainment would be awesome. I loved when they had the ride vehicles out for the marathon this year.


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> I doubt we see a major course change but I’m hoping for some throwback entertainment. Adventurers club was out for wine and dine. Older rare characters and entertainment would be awesome. I loved when they had the ride vehicles out for the marathon this year.



They did a course change for the 20th.    I think there will probably have to be some modification as I think there is less of studios for us to run through, but I am not positive.  I hope they don't just replace the studios time with more of an out and back on western.


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> They did a course change for the 20th.    I think there will probably have to be some modification as I think there is less of studios for us to run through, but I am not positive.  I hope they don't just replace the studios time with more of an out and back on western.


The studios portion this year was pretty short and nothing has changed in the area we ran through so I think that will stay the same. There will be some modifications in various spots though. How we usually enter MK through backstage and then go onto main street the Main Street theater is being built right there so I’m not sure how they are going to get us in there.


----------



## michigandergirl

Is it too early to start weather stalking??


----------



## Dis5150

michigandergirl said:


> Is it too early to start weather stalking??



Ha! It is never too early for me! There is a possibility I already have been for a few weeks (Accuweather has a LOOONG outlook, lol). But before everyone jumps in to remind me, I know it will change 1000 times before race weekend!


----------



## michigandergirl

Dis5150 said:


> Ha! It is never too early for me! There is a possibility I already have been for a few weeks (Accuweather has a LOOONG outlook, lol). But before everyone jumps in to remind me, I know it will change 1000 times before race weekend!



Yes, I was looking at Accuweather this morning and it was perfect weather, and like you said, it will change 1000 times, but I can't stop checking!


----------



## FFigawi

Anisum said:


> I feel like these are important qualities that more races (both in and out) of Disney need to consider.



The residents along the route of the Space Coast marathon had great drinks and food available. Think bacon, brats, beer, bourbon, Bloody Mary, mimosas, etc. No rides, though.


----------



## Tennesotans

michigandergirl said:


> Is it too early to start weather stalking??



I think the next element on the "WDW Marathon Weekend Obsession List" is Bibs and Corrals! 

Given I didn't know they'd cancelled last year's Half until 1am on raceday... its never too early OR too late to weather stalk...


----------



## croach

IamTrike said:


> They did a course change for the 20th.    I think there will probably have to be some modification as I think there is less of studios for us to run through, but I am not positive.  I hope they don't just replace the studios time with more of an out and back on western.



Insert 20th anniversary jokes here.....


----------



## PrincessV

Sunday's question: Marathon! Because 4 parks. 



michigandergirl said:


> Is it too early to start weather stalking??


I was just at WDW for Thanksgiving weekend and _felt_ like I was revisiting 2017 marathon weekend! It was supposed to storm all day Thurs, but somehow managed to miss WDW while hitting the rest of the state. Put in a long run Fri morning that felt eerily similar to this year's DIY canceled Half: chilly, drizzly, windy and overcast. By Sat afternoon, it was sunny and warm again! This Floridian will be packing for every possible weather condition.


----------



## Keels

IamTrike said:


> I am ready to be back too, 11 days till we head down for a short Christmas trip with the kids, 5 weeks till we head down for marathon weekend.
> 
> How's your 3 caballero's costume coming?



I'll just miss y'all there for Christmas - I don't think we're going to end up in Orlando until the 17th or 18th (gotta go see my Saints in New Orleans on the way!). 

Costumes are starting to slowly come together! Just put in a big shirt order today, so I'm hoping to dedicate this weekend to working on everything so then I can start packing next week!

I've learned my lesson and have already told my husband that I will be bringing EVERYTHING with me this time - four outfits for hot weather, four outfits for cold weather, four outfits for rain, four outfits for REALLY cold weather and four average weather outfits. Luckily, most of the costumes I'm planning can be easily adjusted for weather (just add arm sleeves or tights or what-not) ... I WILL NOT be going out in search of cold-weather gear this time around when all my nice, spendy stuff sits at home back in Texas in a drawer.


----------



## IamTrike

Keels said:


> I'll just miss y'all there for Christmas - I don't think we're going to end up in Orlando until the 17th or 18th (gotta go see my Saints in New Orleans on the way!).
> 
> Costumes are starting to slowly come together! Just put in a big shirt order today, so I'm hoping to dedicate this weekend to working on everything so then I can start packing next week!
> 
> I've learned my lesson and have already told my husband that I will be bringing EVERYTHING with me this time - four outfits for hot weather, four outfits for cold weather, four outfits for rain, four outfits for REALLY cold weather and four average weather outfits. Luckily, most of the costumes I'm planning can be easily adjusted for weather (just add arm sleeves or tights or what-not) ... I WILL NOT be going out in search of cold-weather gear this time around when all my nice, spendy stuff sits at home back in Texas in a drawer.



On more than one occasion I've wound up searching through the target by Animal Kingdom trying to find cold weather gear.  For running I usually have short and long sleeve shirts, and calf sleeves/so I'm usually good with whatever temp.   What I'll find myself lacking is gear to keep warm during the hour and a half before the race start.    I don't worry about rain that much (other than bringing multiple pairs of shoes so I don't have to run in wet shoes.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I just talked to the travel agent and have submitted my payment information, along with registering for the race! I am so excited and can't believe this is happening! This will be my first RunDisney race with a course that includes Magic Kingdom and although the rest of the course is relatively dull from what I've heard, I can't wait! I plan to take this race completely for fun and really hope to actually stop for a couple pictures this time - there will be no time crunch with worrying about having to get back to the resort to checkout since I get to stay until Sunday (I'll be planning to spend that morning in Epcot to spectate part of the Marathon). Fingers crossed for no weather problems like they had this year, and also fingers crossed for no travel problems (my biggest fear with traveling from Wisconsin in January).


----------



## bryana

Dis5150 said:


> Ha! It is never too early for me! There is a possibility I already have been for a few weeks (Accuweather has a LOOONG outlook, lol). But before everyone jumps in to remind me, I know it will change 1000 times before race weekend!





michigandergirl said:


> Yes, I was looking at Accuweather this morning and it was perfect weather, and like you said, it will change 1000 times, but I can't stop checking!



Glad I'm not the only crazy one


----------



## DOOM1001

bryana said:


> Glad I'm not the only crazy one



Please no repeat of those freezing temperatures from last years full,I remember just sitting in a fetal position in my corral  covered by a $9 Walmart blanket until the start of the anthem,picking up other peoples discarded gloves and just being very cold for like the first 13 miles.I'm a Floridian I would be happier with a repeat of 2013 where we had highs of 84-86,yeah I know many won't agree with that!!Obviously I rather have the temps I had for Space Coast yesterday,low around 55,high around 73 and mostly sunny,perfect.But if given the choice of warm or freezing I have to go with a little warm.


----------



## Z-Knight

DOOM1001 said:


> Please no repeat of those freezing temperatures from last years full,I remember just sitting in a fetal position in my corral  covered by a $9 Walmart blanket until the start of the anthem,picking up other peoples discarded gloves and just being very cold for like the first 13 miles.I'm a Floridian I would be happier with a repeat of 2013 where we had highs of 84-86,yeah I know many won't agree with that!!Obviously I rather have the temps I had for Space Coast yesterday,low around 55,high around 73 and mostly sunny,perfect.But if given the choice of warm or freezing I have to go with a little warm.


oh hell no....it needs to be between 45 and 55 and no more, no less. I've been running in 35 to 38 the past week in Poland and it has been great...though just a little cold. so a few more degrees and it would be perfect...and I am coming from Houston where cold is 72 degrees


----------



## Nole95

Morning temps in the upper 40s low 50s with little to no breeze would be great for marathon day.  You have to think long term in how quickly it might warm up once that sun rises.  Especially for those in the back corrals who get less darkness to run through.


----------



## cavepig

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I just talked to the travel agent and have submitted my payment information, along with registering for the race! I am so excited and can't believe this is happening! This will be my first RunDisney race with a course that includes Magic Kingdom and although the rest of the course is relatively dull from what I've heard, I can't wait! I plan to take this race completely for fun and really hope to actually stop for a couple pictures this time - there will be no time crunch with worrying about having to get back to the resort to checkout since I get to stay until Sunday (I'll be planning to spend that morning in Epcot to spectate part of the Marathon). Fingers crossed for no weather problems like they had this year, and also fingers crossed for no travel problems (my biggest fear with traveling from Wisconsin in January).


Yay, so exciting! Running through Magic Kingdom is truly magical, you'll have a blast!  I fear the weather too traveling in Jan out of Nebraska but been lucky so far so fingers crossed for no storms for anyone of anytype anywhere!

My brother & I were talking temps & I said 70 & he said 60 for the high, then we just got up to 60 here & I'm like oh yeah 60 would be fine for the high.  When we've had cold & so much wind I forget what 60 or 70 even feels like as I just don't want to be freezing. But then we've been so dry that humidity will be the kicker I'm not used too so hopefully that's not 100%.


----------



## Anisum

FFigawi said:


> The residents along the route of the Space Coast marathon had great drinks and food available. Think bacon, brats, beer, bourbon, Bloody Mary, mimosas, etc. No rides, though.


I'll accept it, despite not having rides if only for the variety of food and drinks provided. 


michigandergirl said:


> Is it too early to start weather stalking??


I was trying to figure out what is the coldest it could possibly be in an effort to figure out what I need to pack.


croach said:


> Insert 20th anniversary jokes here.....


This year and next year are the last opportunities to have a 'spectacular' at the anniversary mile marker.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

Regarding the weather, coming from a climate where this weekend we ran in 20 degrees a few weekends ago it was running over ice covered roads (which it later warmed up to mid 30'), I am being optimistic the temperature will be warmer then home


----------



## Greatfalls

PrincessV said:


> Put in a long run Fri morning



Curious -- where did you do a long run at WDW?  I've tried to track out runs but find the lack of walking paths make it difficult.  I'm staying a couple of days before Christmas at SSR before doing the half in January and I'm trying to find a route.


----------



## emilyindisney

Greatfalls said:


> Curious -- where did you do a long run at WDW?  I've tried to track out runs but find the lack of walking paths make it difficult.  I'm staying a couple of days before Christmas at SSR before doing the half in January and I'm trying to find a route.



Looping SSR, OKW and Disney Springs should offer you a pretty decent distance (not sure exactly how much you need!)


----------



## Anisum

Not sure if anyone has noted this but the runDisney website shows the marathon has sold out. Other than Kids Races it looks like we have a completely sold out weekend.


----------



## rteetz

Anisum said:


> Not sure if anyone has noted this but the runDisney website shows the marathon has sold out. Other than Kids Races it looks like we have a completely sold out weekend.


Interesting. It’s been a while since the marathon sold out.


----------



## steph0808

Weather - it really doesn't matter to me, but I would prefer around 55-60.

I ran in 2013 and it sucked donkey balls. I was sick, so I finished way way WAYYYYYY later than anticipated, and running on the highway with no shade when it was 85 made me want to die. I think I drank something like 100 ounces of water during the race and never peed until two hours after I finished "running" (I also had the flu and was dehydrated anyway, so there's that).

I'm glad I'm just running the marathon and have to bring outfits for that one race! I'll probably pack shorts and capris, a tank top, a tech tee, and something long sleeved (maybe a jacket too), hat, ear band, and gloves, in addition to throw-away clothes. In the 30s, I wear capris and two long-sleeves (plus hat, ear band, and gloves); 40s capris and one long-sleeve (plus hat); 50s tee and shorts (plus hat); 60s tank and shorts (plus hat), so I should be all set.


----------



## sunshine girl

SheHulk said:


> With so many people saying the marathon is their favorite (me too, btw), is anybody looking forward to something special for the 25th anniversary of the marathon?



I hope they do SOMETHING. The 20th anniversary "mile 20 spectacular" was ... not spectacular.  I would like to see just _more_, in general - more characters, more on-course entertainment, more fun fact placards along the course, more LED screens, etc.  Not one big "spectacular" moment but just a step up overall.



Anisum said:


> Not sure if anyone has noted this but the runDisney website shows the marathon has sold out. Other than Kids Races it looks like we have a completely sold out weekend.



It sold out a few weeks ago, I think.   I was checking the registration page for merch (cannot decide if I want a 25th anniversary marathon Dooney!), and I remember noticing the Marathon was sold out a while ago.  Maybe the west coast races being cancelled spurred more registration?


----------



## PrincessV

Are we putting in weather requests? Because this Floridian would like 65*, 70% humidity, and an abundance of large, fluffy clouds passing at regular intervals, please. Every day. As the high and low. Just a steady 65, pleaseandthankyou. 



Greatfalls said:


> Curious -- where did you do a long run at WDW?  I've tried to track out runs but find the lack of walking paths make it difficult.  I'm staying a couple of days before Christmas at SSR before doing the half in January and I'm trying to find a route.


I like the EP resorts for long runs: it doesn't require much thought and I put together multiple loops for whatever distance I need. A sidewalk goes around 90% (there's a short stretch where you'll have to run in the grass to avoid traffic) of the outer loop around the resorts, along Epcot Resorts Blvd, plus the inner loop around the lake and the path toward DHS.
(Pleas excuse my shaky mouse-drawing!)


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> Interesting. It’s been a while since the marathon sold out.



Must be all the anticipation over a Mile 25 spectacular......I know its the ONLY reason I am doing Dopey. The 47th mile.


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> Interesting. It’s been a while since the marathon sold out.


Yeah. I'm always surprised when the finally update the website.


----------



## FFigawi

Anisum said:


> I was trying to figure out what is the coldest it could possibly be in an effort to figure out what I need to pack.



The worst cold weather you could expect to see is a repeat of Disney on Ice in 2010. Saturday was 33-35 for the entire morning with freezing rain and sleet. That's about as cold and nasty as Florida gets. Sunday in 2010 was 28 at the start with clear skies and very brisk wind, and without the wetness, it was a beautiful day for a run.

For packing, the coldest you'll be is waiting in the corral before you start. Cheap sweats from Goodwill or Walmart make good throw-away clothes. Once you're running, you'll warm up quickly. The general rule of thumb is to dress for 10 degrees warmer than it is because you heat up from running.


----------



## IamTrike

Anisum said:


> I was trying to figure out what is the coldest it could possibly be in an effort to figure out what I need to pack.



I think at the coldest end of the spectrum we have the 2010 Disney on Ice weekend.   I think there was sleet and some snow flurries during the half and temps at the start of the full were below freezing. I think there were thermometer pictures showing temps about 25 degrees.    My first marathon weekend wasn't till the year after that, but i heard lots of stories about it.



Greatfalls said:


> Curious -- where did you do a long run at WDW?  I've tried to track out runs but find the lack of walking paths make it difficult.  I'm staying a couple of days before Christmas at SSR before doing the half in January and I'm trying to find a route.


This is pretty close to my go to OKW to SSR to DisneySprings link.   The last time I ran this loop was before the additional security measures at Disney Springs so I am not sure how early you can get in across that bridge.  I know I've tried to run across from the Hilton and they were preventing people from getting into Disney Springs at about 6am .


----------



## Sailormoon2

DOOM1001 said:


> 2013 where we had highs of 84-86,yeah


Yes please! I'm from Canada, so I know cold, but I usually go to Florida in the summer, so I'm having a hard time processing that it could be cold in Orlando while I'm there. LOL!


----------



## IamTrike

FFigawi said:


> The worst cold weather you could expect to see is a repeat of Disney on Ice in 2010. Saturday was 33-35 for the entire morning with freezing rain and sleet. That's about as cold and nasty as Florida gets. Sunday in 2010 was 28 at the start with clear skies and very brisk wind, and without the wetness, it was a beautiful day for a run.
> 
> For packing, the coldest you'll be is waiting in the corral before you start. Cheap sweats from Goodwill or Walmart make good throw-away clothes. Once you're running, you'll warm up quickly. The general rule of thumb is to dress for 10 degrees warmer than it is because you heat up from running.



You beat me to it.  I spent to long mucking with the photo upload feature. 

If you are going to use sweats and they have elastic on the bottom you might want to slit the bottoms of the legs so you can get them off over your shoes with out much difficulty.   A cheap throwaway blanket can be nice too, I've also seen that some people have good luck with bathrobes as a way to stay warm pre-race.


----------



## PrincessV

So, 2010 marathon weekend... I wasn't running, but I was there and I was outside early the mornings of the half and full. I'm originally from WNY, so yes, I really _do_ know what cold is, despite being a 20+ year Floridian.  I knew it was going to be cold, but I was totally unprepared to see SNOW! I was sitting in my car, letting it warm up while texting a friend that we were on our way, when I noticed something in my peripheral vision... something landing on my windshield... something... solid-ish... and flaky... what on earth??? Yep, snow. Wet, and closer to sleet, than actual flakes, but 100% SNOW. In Florida! Madness!!

Anyway, that was weird, and it was indeed chilly, but when we absolutely froze was the next morning. I had on wool tights under jeans, plus cashmere knee socks, a cotton turtleneck topped with a wool sweater and down jacket, cashmere hat, scarf and gloves. I was numb by the time I got from my car in the EP parking lot into the Land pavilion. Could not feel my toes at all. That trip scarred me for life, lol! I couldn't imagine trying to run in that.

Sorry - we Floridians get all nostalgic remembering The Year It SNOWED! Carry on...

ETA: oh, and that was the coldest I've ever experienced since moving down here in the early 90s. The Frozen 5K was close, and the marathon this year was darned cold, but nothing has yet to beat 2010.


----------



## RENThead09

I had 7 layers of tops on for 2010 and didn't shed one.  You saw people picking up clothes that had been discarded during the race and putting them on because it never really warmed up.
For the water stops, there were times you had to break a layer of ice on the cup to drink the water.  

It was my first marathon and was definitely memorable.


----------



## Greatfalls

Looking for 6-8 miles.  I was thinking Disney Springs and OKW.  I wasn't sure if it was possible to run on the LBV golf course.


----------



## LSUlakes

Hey folks! Has anyone put out the data on corral assignments and times needed to get in those corrals for the 2017 marathon? For 2018 you wont find out corral placement until much closer to race day if I remember correctly??? If someone has the answer to my first question, could you point me in the right direction? TIA


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Hey folks! Has anyone put out the data on corral assignments and times needed to get in those corrals for the 2017 marathon? For 2018 you wont find out corral placement until much closer to race day if I remember correctly??? If someone has the answer to my first question, could you point me in the right direction? TIA


Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> View attachment 285711



Perfect!

Now, has anyone figured out the formula runDisney uses to convert your 10 miler or half marathon race time to marathon projected time?

Thanks for the help folks! I look forward to hearing how yalls races go and being a part of the version of this thread for the 2019 marathon.


----------



## cavepig

LSUlakes said:


> Perfect!
> 
> Now, has anyone figured out the formula runDisney uses to convert your 10 miler or half marathon race time to marathon projected time?
> 
> Thanks for the help folks! I look forward to hearing how yalls races go and being a part of the version of this thread for the 2019 marathon.


I think it's pretty close to using this https://www.mcmillanrunning.com/
It's what I've always read to use.

Oh gosh Now I'm really getting all antsy for corrals, event guide, map, etc.....


----------



## Ariel484

Teeny tiny picture of your Dooneys!


----------



## DISRNR1000

Just jumping in here to say Hi. I've been following the conversation and have enjoyed the discussion. Wow, we are really getting close! Stalking weather, guessing at corrals, most of us reaching those higher double-digit miles, making fast passes.   Soon I'll start having my typical "getting lost on the course" nightmares!  

I really don't know what to expect for the 25th. I should not get my hopes up too high, but I would really like a little extra 25th anniversary swag.  But overall, I am looking forward to just being able to be there for this race.

And on the topic of weather - I'm from the north and I'm still hoping for weather on the warmer side.  How about 50-60's for the race, overcast, light breeze with a sudden heat wave in the afternoon for some pool time? This would feel great before heading back to a cold winter.


----------



## Keels

DISRNR1000 said:


> I really don't know what to expect for the 25th. I should not get my hopes up too high, but I would really like a little extra 25th anniversary swag. But overall, I am looking forward to just being able to be there for this race.



If RD holds true to form, we'll definitely be getting an anniversary luggage tag ...


----------



## LSUfan4444

rteetz said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> View attachment 285711



Wow...its been a few years since Ive done WDW Marathon but thats a bit different than I remember. Wasnt the A corral much bigger in previous years?


----------



## Sailormoon2

Keels said:


> If RD holds true to form, we'll definitely be getting an anniversary luggage tag ...


Just what I always wanted!


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> If RD holds true to form, we'll definitely be getting an anniversary luggage tag ...


I personally would like a luggage tag for all anniversary races. I understand that's slightly unreasonable so I'll take Dopey and/or just the Marathon. 


FFigawi said:


> The worst cold weather you could expect to see is a repeat of Disney on Ice in 2010. Saturday was 33-35 for the entire morning with freezing rain and sleet. That's about as cold and nasty as Florida gets. Sunday in 2010 was 28 at the start with clear skies and very brisk wind, and without the wetness, it was a beautiful day for a run.
> 
> For packing, the coldest you'll be is waiting in the corral before you start. Cheap sweats from Goodwill or Walmart make good throw-away clothes. Once you're running, you'll warm up quickly. The general rule of thumb is to dress for 10 degrees warmer than it is because you heat up from running.


I've definitely got the throwaway clothes down. 33-35 isn't too bad for me but the added freezing rain/sleet could be problematic. I'll have to consider a solution for that whether it's a garbage bag or a waterproof running jacket.



IamTrike said:


> I think at the coldest end of the spectrum we have the 2010 Disney on Ice weekend.   I think there was sleet and some snow flurries during the half and temps at the start of the full were below freezing. I think there were thermometer pictures showing temps about 25 degrees.    My first marathon weekend wasn't till the year after that, but i heard lots of stories about it.


Seems doable. I would prefer it without the precipitation though.


----------



## Dis5150

Ariel484 said:


> Teeny tiny picture of your Dooneys!
> View attachment 285712



Ok, is it just me or can anyone tell what that pattern is, exactly? I feel like I am blind looking at it, can't make out anything. Plus zooming in just makes it blurry?


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUfan4444 said:


> Wow...its been a few years since Ive done WDW Marathon but thats a bit different than I remember. Wasnt the A corral much bigger in previous years?



Looks like the change was made in 2014 to more corrals (and thus less people per corral).  2013 was the last Disney Marathon with a larger "A" corral.

 

I believe it's helpful to have the smaller corrals as to spread out the runners a bit more and have people of similar paces more closely packed together at the start.  Although with a Disney race, the character stops kind of re-disperse the crowd on the course between faster and slower runners.  One of the things I pay attention to when the corrals come out is the combined number of runners (Marathon/Goofy/Dopey) in the corrals ahead of me.  This is important because the earlier corrals are weighted with less people and thus less of a % of the field.

In 2013, Marathon Corral A was 1762+50+1434 (goofy) = 3246 runners
In 2017, Marathon Corral A through D was 1513+412+1149 = 3074 runners, but corral E through H (same number of corrals at 4) has 2296+798+2894 = 5988 runners.



LSUlakes said:


> Perfect!
> 
> Now, has anyone figured out the formula runDisney uses to convert your 10 miler or half marathon race time to marathon projected time?
> 
> Thanks for the help folks! I look forward to hearing how yalls races go and being a part of the version of this thread for the 2019 marathon.



This is the past two years Marathon/Goofy/Dopey corral system.  The "10 mile" and "HM" times are the McMillan "Marathon" race equivalents.  Thus, if you ran a 1:24:40 10 miler POT, then you're likely to have been in corral D in 2016 and 2017.  These are best guesses and by no means official.


----------



## Ariel484

DISRNR1000 said:


> I really don't know what to expect for the 25th. I should not get my hopes up too high, but I would really like a little extra 25th anniversary swag.


I think you can expect something a little extra on each of the shirts for the race/challenge anniversaries, and the medals obviously will have the anniversaries noted (though, I guess they didn't do that for the 5K or 10K)...

As for extra expo swag, this is what I've gotten from anniversary events I've done with runDisney (that I can remember, I could be forgetting some):

- 20th marathon (2013): shoelaces and a pin (a big round pin, like the "I'm Celebrating" pins)
- 5th Wine & Dine (2014): a cork coaster that my dog ate
- 10th Goofy (2015): a credit card holder that you stick on the back of your phone
- 10th Disneyland Half (2015): luggage tag
- 20th WDW half (2017): luggage tag

Soooo yeah, luggage tag is probably a safe bet.  Along with a Clif bar or whatever.  I think that's literally all you can expect from your expo bag.


Dis5150 said:


> Ok, is it just me or can anyone tell what that pattern is, exactly? I feel like I am blind looking at it, can't make out anything. Plus zooming in just makes it blurry?


That's the biggest picture available right now! It comes from here: https://www.rundisney.com/disneyworld-marathon/registration (scroll down toward the bottom)

Zooming in on my computer, I can see the partners statue, "13.1 miles," "Goofy Challenge," etc....Epcot Center, 3 Caballeros, the fab 5, park maps, stuff like that.  Basically just a collage of stuff from the parks.  I think it's one of the better Dooney designs to have come out recently (and GOOD LORD have they come out with a lot recently).

It's funny because I first saw this picture posted in a Dooney Facebook group, and some of the members are complaining that it's a runner-specific bag........

......_it's the Marathon Weekend Dooney!!_ Come on.   Not like there aren't plenty of other patterns to choose from.


----------



## Dis5150

Ariel484 said:


> I think you can expect something a little extra on each of the shirts for the race/challenge anniversaries, and the medals obviously will have the anniversaries noted (though, I guess they didn't do that for the 5K or 10K)...
> 
> As for extra expo swag, this is what I've gotten from anniversary events I've done with runDisney (that I can remember, I could be forgetting some):
> 
> - 20th marathon (2013): shoelaces and a pin (a big round pin, like the "I'm Celebrating" pins)
> - 5th Wine & Dine (2014): a cork coaster that my dog ate
> - 10th Goofy (2015): a credit card holder that you stick on the back of your phone
> - 10th Disneyland Half (2015): luggage tag
> - 20th WDW half (2017): luggage tag
> 
> Soooo yeah, luggage tag is probably a safe bet.  Along with a Clif bar or whatever.  I think that's literally all you can expect from your expo bag.
> 
> That's the biggest picture available right now! It comes from here: https://www.rundisney.com/disneyworld-marathon/registration (scroll down toward the bottom)
> 
> Zooming in on my computer, I can see the partners statue, "13.1 miles," "Goofy Challenge," etc....Epcot Center, 3 Caballeros, the fab 5, park maps, stuff like that.  Basically just a collage of stuff from the parks.  I think it's one of the better Dooney designs to have come out recently (and GOOD LORD have they come out with a lot recently).
> 
> It's funny because I first saw this picture posted in a Dooney Facebook group, and some of the members are complaining that it's a runner-specific bag........
> 
> ......_it's the Marathon Weekend Dooney!!_ Come on.   Not like there aren't plenty of other patterns to choose from.



Thank you! But I think I am still blind as I can't make any of that out, lol!


----------



## kywyldcat03

Here is my example at least if that helps.  My proof of time I submitted to RD for the 2017 Marathon was the Star Wars Half and my time was 2:11:25.  If you enter that time into the McMillan Calculator, it shows a marathon time of 4:36:34 which put me in Corral G since that time is less than 4:38:00 and that is where I was for the 2017 race.


----------



## jmasgat

You know it's getting closer to Marathon weekend when.....you get a flu shot now, just in case!


----------



## PrincessV

About corrals... the last two WDW race weekends went back to fewer corrals with more people per corral. Not all the way back to 2012-2013 days, when the corrals were more evenly divided, but Dark Side and W&D both had a couple GIGANTIC corrals instead of multiple smaller corrals for the same finish time range. I have no idea if rD plans to continue that trend into Marathon weekend, but it's a possibility, I think. (They released those giant corrals in mini-waves, BTW: all 7,000 of us in corral F for Dark Side did not start at once, lol! They did the same at W&D, but with fewer mini-waves - it did not work as well as it did at DS.)


----------



## Dis5150

jmasgat said:


> You know it's getting closer to Marathon weekend when.....you get a flu shot now, just in case!



Yeah, and just this morning I started taking Emergen-C chewable tablets. I work in a 24 hour living facility for developmentally disabled adults and although I do work up in the administration building I volunteer in the mornings to transport our clients from their homes to their training areas. And someone is ALWAYS sick!


----------



## ZellyB

Ariel484 said:


> Teeny tiny picture of your Dooneys!
> View attachment 285712



Oh I like those!  I wasn't planning on a Dooney and didn't preorder, but maybe they will have some available at the Expo.


----------



## Ariel484

ZellyB said:


> Oh I like those!  I wasn't planning on a Dooney and didn't preorder, but maybe they will have some available at the Expo.


It's hard to say with the pre-orders...part of me thinks they aren't as necessary anymore, especially if you can get to the expo on the first day.  It's more of a thing for Princess and Tink, I think, but even at Princess this year I remember going to the expo and there still being tons of bags available...where the year before they sold out pretty quickly.


----------



## Ariel484

Ariel484 said:


> It's hard to say with the pre-orders...part of me thinks they aren't as necessary anymore, especially if you can get to the expo on the first day.  It's more of a thing for Princess and Tink, I think, but even at Princess this year I remember going to the expo and there still being tons of bags available...where the year before they sold out pretty quickly.


To expand on this...I think they make the Princess and Tink bags more "vague" so to speak, like you could take the hang tags off and never know they were race bags - they're just bags with Tink or the Princesses on them.  That makes them more appealing to non-runners ("shoppers" in the Dooney groups will start lists and pick up bags for people - non-runners - and ship them) - note that these patterns have ended up for sale at Disney later, not as part of a race - they will just change the colors/styles and remove the race weekend hang tags.  

The marathon weekend bags normally actually (gasp!) have reference to the races in the prints, and I think that makes non-runners more hesitant to actually buy them.  In past years bags from this weekend as well as Disneyland Half weekend (again, where they actually put the races in the patterns) have ended up for sale at the outlets months later at a discount.  My very non-scientific research (reading the Dooney groups) tells me this print is a little more well-received by non-runners, so it may sell better, but larger, more detailed pictures would really help I think.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

Ariel484 said:


> It's hard to say with the pre-orders...part of me thinks they aren't as necessary anymore, especially if you can get to the expo on the first day. It's more of a thing for Princess and Tink, I think, but even at Princess this year I remember going to the expo and there still being tons of bags available...where the year before they sold out pretty quickly.


I was actually really surprised to see a preorder for them this year. I don't think they had one last year for Marathon Weekend and I walked right up to the booth on the first day of the expo and there was no more than 3 people in there. Princess 2017 there was a line the first day (my sister bought one) but no issues with supply that I could see and it wasn't the crazy mob I saw the previous years at Princess, although the whole expo was less of a war zone so that might have helped too! I am undecided on these, kinda wish they had the wallet like they did for a few other races since I love my last years Marathon Weekend purse and really don't need another purse (haha, yeah, I say that now). I will take my chances to see it in person, plus I have my AP discount so it is worth waiting and taking a chance. I don't see there being an issue with selling out, and if I does, well I will just have to find a different D&B purse to splurge on if need be!


----------



## Ariel484

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> I was actually really surprised to see a preorder for them this year. I don't think they had one last year for Marathon Weekend and I walked right up to the booth on the first day of the expo and there was no more than 3 people in there. Princess 2017 there was a line the first day (my sister bought one) but no issues with supply that I could see and it wasn't the crazy mob I saw the previous years at Princess, although the whole expo was less of a war zone so that might have helped too! I am undecided on these, kinda wish they had the wallet like they did for a few other races since I love my last years Marathon Weekend purse and really don't need another purse (haha, yeah, I say that now). I will take my chances to see it in person, *plus I have my AP discount so it is worth waiting and taking a chance. *I don't see there being an issue with selling out, and if I does, well I will just have to find a different D&B purse to splurge on if need be!


Good point about the AP: they used to let you pre-order, return the bag and then re-buy it to use your AP discount.  I have heard that they won't let people do that anymore. 

I had to really wrack my brain to remember what this year's Dooney was...I think I remember that one popping up at the outlets too.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

Ariel484 said:


> I had to really wrack my brain to remember what this year's Dooney was...I think I remember that one popping up at the outlets too.


I am pretty positive I heard they were at the outlets eventually. One of these trips I really need to rent a car to get over to those stores!


----------



## emilyindisney

Ariel484 said:


> I think you can expect something a little extra on each of the shirts for the race/challenge anniversaries, and the medals obviously will have the anniversaries noted (though, I guess they didn't do that for the 5K or 10K)...
> 
> As for extra expo swag, this is what I've gotten from anniversary events I've done with runDisney (that I can remember, I could be forgetting some):
> 
> - 20th marathon (2013): shoelaces and a pin (a big round pin, like the "I'm Celebrating" pins)
> *- 5th Wine & Dine (2014): a cork coaster that my dog ate*
> - 10th Goofy (2015): a credit card holder that you stick on the back of your phone
> - 10th Disneyland Half (2015): luggage tag
> - 20th WDW half (2017): luggage tag
> 
> Soooo yeah, luggage tag is probably a safe bet.  Along with a Clif bar or whatever.  I think that's literally all you can expect from your expo bag.



Well at least someone enjoyed it! 

Interesting info/thoughts on the bags. This pattern looks intricate- I look forward to getting a more up-close look!


----------



## Ariel484

emilyindisney said:


> Well at least someone enjoyed it!


Oh yeah, he had a grand ol' time with it!


----------



## sunshine girl

I like the dooney and just went on to active.com and added a pre-order for the tote! This may be my last marathon for a while, so I am buying ALL THE MERCH. I won't get to the expo until Saturday afternoon so I am pre-ordering all I can.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Ariel484 said:


> Soooo yeah, luggage tag is probably a safe bet.  Along with a Clif bar or whatever.  I think that's literally all you can expect from your expo bag.
> .


You don't even get the Clif Bars anymore!  Haven't gotten those the last couple of races - now you get nothing at the expo other than your shirts/bibs.


----------



## garneska

Went to AK today and asked when the tiger cubs will be out.  Was told after the first of the year.  All the people going to AK for various reasons on marathon weekend, please check out the Asia walking trail and see the tiger cubs.


----------



## rteetz

garneska said:


> Went to AK today and asked when the tiger cubs will be out.  Was told after the first of the year.  All the people going to AK for various reasons on marathon weekend, please check out the Asia walking trail and see the tiger cubs.


Oh good I’ll check them out for sure!


----------



## Ariel484

Dis_Yoda said:


> You don't even get the Clif Bars anymore!  Haven't gotten those the last couple of races - now you get nothing at the expo other than your shirts/bibs.


#ThanksShanghai


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> #ThanksShanghai


And #ThanksESPN


----------



## VAfamily1998

Packet pick up:  Please refresh my memory!

I am doing Dopey, and I pre-ordered a set of pins.  If I remember correctly from last year, I only "have to" go to the Field house to pick up my bibs, T shirts, and then I exit and re-enter to pick up my pre-paid merchandise (pins), right?  I don't have to go to the Jostens center at all, if I have no interest in "shopping?"

My Dh is doing the 10k--his bib and T shirt pick up is outdoors?

My 17 year old son is doing the half marathon.  People doing the half must go to the Field house to pick up their bibs, and then the Jostens center to get their t shirt?  Except, since he is underage, a parent/guardian must be the one to actually do this for him?

Just trying to figure out our schedule.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

So, I'm new to the DIS Boards.  Just joined today.  So please excuse any mistakes I make in my first few postings.  I'm running in my first Run Disney event - the January 7th Marathon.  Can one of you fantastic people tell me where I can find a 2018 marathon course map?  Thank you!


----------



## Keels

Ariel484 said:


> #ThanksShanghai





rteetz said:


> And #ThanksESPN



More like #ByeClifBarFelicia ... I don't think we get the bars ever since RD changed from Clif gels to SportsBeans.


----------



## FFigawi

Jim Tancredi said:


> So, I'm new to the DIS Boards.  Just joined today.  So please excuse any mistakes I make in my first few postings.  I'm running in my first Run Disney event - the January 7th Marathon.  Can one of you fantastic people tell me where I can find a 2018 marathon course map?  Thank you!



The course hasn't been posted yet. You can look online at last year's to get a rough idea of what it will be, though there will be some changes.



Keels said:


> More like #ByeClifBarFelicia ... I don't think we get the bars ever since RD changed from Clif gels to SportsBeans.



I miss the mini builder's bars in the snack box. Whomp whomp.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Thanks, John!  I have a bunch of questions overall, but Ill ask them one at a time.  I'm not an easily overwhelmed person, but there seems to be a laundry list of items that need to be completed before anyone can even take a first step.  I think I'm pretty well prepared for this.  I won't be setting any course records, but am very excited to be taking part in this event.  I'm love reading about others experiences.  Thank you again, John!


----------



## Keels

Jim Tancredi said:


> So, I'm new to the DIS Boards.  Just joined today.  So please excuse any mistakes I make in my first few postings.  I'm running in my first Run Disney event - the January 7th Marathon.  Can one of you fantastic people tell me where I can find a 2018 marathon course map?  Thank you!



Welcome, Jim!! This is a great group here - we're all happy to help make your first RunDisney event full of magical miles!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Keels said:


> since RD changed from Clif gels to SportsBeans



I hate clif gels. Taste, consistency, packaging...nothing I like about them. BUT, are you saying there are no on course gels? I carry my own but figured they would have some in case of an "emergency".


----------



## FFigawi

LSUfan4444 said:


> I hate clif gels. Taste, consistency, packaging...nothing I like about them. BUT, are you saying there are no on course gels? I carry my own but figured they would have some in case of an "emergency".



I would not count on gels being offered. Cliff is no longer a sponsor, which means the course is likely to offer Sportbeans instead.


----------



## cavepig

VAfamily1998 said:


> Packet pick up:  Please refresh my memory!
> 
> I am doing Dopey, and I pre-ordered a set of pins.  If I remember correctly from last year, I only "have to" go to the Field house to pick up my bibs, T shirts, and then I exit and re-enter to pick up my pre-paid merchandise (pins), right?  I don't have to go to the Jostens center at all, if I have no interest in "shopping?"
> 
> My Dh is doing the 10k--his bib and T shirt pick up is outdoors?
> 
> My 17 year old son is doing the half marathon.  People doing the half must go to the Field house to pick up their bibs, and then the Jostens center to get their t shirt?  Except, since he is underage, a parent/guardian must be the one to actually do this for him?
> 
> Just trying to figure out our schedule.


I think you're on track for how it was set up in the past (just checked the '17 event guide) BUT for Wine & Dine it was a different layout so things could change in '18. It will be interesting once the event guide comes out to see if it's the same or not.


----------



## dragitoff

Thanks for posting the breakdown by proof of time submissions.  I was curious on that since I haven't run a full since 2014 and my last half was a PR by a long shot.  If they keep that same structure, I'll be in either A or B thanks to that HM PR time.


----------



## jmasgat

FFigawi said:


> I would not count on gels being offered. Cliff is no longer a sponsor, which means the course is likely to offer Sportbeans instead.



Why do I suddenly have visions of people dropping beans like marbles on the course and people slipping/tripping/crunching beans everywhere?


----------



## LSUfan4444

FFigawi said:


> I would not count on gels being offered. Cliff is no longer a sponsor, which means the course is likely to offer Sportbeans instead.


Thats terrible. I understand the agreement with Clif ending and if you have a new "nutrition" sponsor and they cant supply gels you should find somebody who should.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUfan4444 said:


> Thats terrible. I understand the agreement with Clif ending and if you have a new "nutrition" sponsor and they cant supply gels you should find somebody who should.



Why does it have to be gels? Sportbeans work fine as fuel during a race. That's what they're made for.


----------



## jeanigor

FFigawi said:


> Why does it have to be gels? Sportbeans work fine as fuel during a race. That's what they're made for.



I don't care for gels. The beans are nice and far cleaner than gu.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Why does it have to be gels? Sportbeans work fine as fuel during a race. That's what they're made for.


Yep I use sportbeans.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I have used a ton of products, including SportsBeans. They work as well as most products for me, but you have to be careful of high/low blood sugar swings. It is all about training with what you are going to use in the race so you know how to manage it on race day.


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> More like #ByeClifBarFelicia ... I don't think we get the bars ever since RD changed from Clif gels to SportsBeans.


Ohhh that excites me. The gels were always hit or miss because the caffeine ones did not work well for me while any sports beans will do.


Ariel484 said:


> The marathon weekend bags normally actually (gasp!) have reference to the races in the prints, and I think that makes non-runners more hesitant to actually buy them.  In past years bags from this weekend as well as Disneyland Half weekend (again, where they actually put the races in the patterns) have ended up for sale at the outlets months later at a discount.  My very non-scientific research (reading the Dooney groups) tells me this print is a little more well-received by non-runners, so it may sell better, but larger, more detailed pictures would really help I think.


From what I can tell this definitely has references to the races so I'm surprised non-runners want it. I guess because it's small they like it better? The angry looking Donald says '13.1 Miles' from what I can tell and the Goofy Challenge also looks to be one of the icons. There is also the words marathon on the one with the red background but that's all I can make out.


Ariel484 said:


> - 5th Wine & Dine (2014): a cork coaster that my dog ate


Tragic.


----------



## Ariel484

Anisum said:


> From what I can tell this definitely has references to the races so I'm surprised non-runners want it. I guess because it's small they like it better? The angry looking Donald says '13.1 Miles' from what I can tell and the Goofy Challenge also looks to be one of the icons. There is also the words marathon on the one with the red background but that's all I can make out.


Yep! I never understand why non-runners want the race bags.  Maybe once there are larger/more high-resolution pictures of the bags released people won't want them, because I agree, there are definitely references to Marathon Weekend on it besides the hangtag.


Anisum said:


> Tragic.


Good thing he's cute!


----------



## ZellyB

Jim Tancredi said:


> So, I'm new to the DIS Boards.  Just joined today.  So please excuse any mistakes I make in my first few postings.  I'm running in my first Run Disney event - the January 7th Marathon.  Can one of you fantastic people tell me where I can find a 2018 marathon course map?  Thank you!



Welcome to the boards and to this forum in particular.  I think it's the best forum on the DIS, but I'm biased.    Be careful running your first runDisney event.  They are addictive.  And, ask away.  We are a very welcoming group.  

Another great resource for questions is the runDisney Events and Registrations FAQ thread  and for just good general running talk and a great place to get to know other members is The Running Thread .  Jump right in.


----------



## Anisum

Ariel484 said:


> Yep! I never understand why non-runners want the race bags.  Maybe once there are larger/more high-resolution pictures of the bags released people won't want them, because I agree, there are definitely references to Marathon Weekend on it besides the hangtag.


I do understand if the Princess/Tink don't reference the race outside of the tags if a non-runner is a big Princess or Tink fan but otherwise why would you want something for an event you didn't participate in. Unless you have every Disney D&B pattern in which case... wow.


----------



## dragitoff

jmasgat said:


> Why do I suddenly have visions of people dropping beans like marbles on the course and people slipping/tripping/crunching beans everywhere?



As long as it's not banana peels.  Have you ever played Mario Kart?


----------



## camaker

dragitoff said:


> As long as it's not banana peels.  Have you ever played Mario Kart?



There are 2(!) banana stations on the WDW Marathon course.  Just sayin...


----------



## croach

LSUfan4444 said:


> I hate clif gels. Taste, consistency, packaging...nothing I like about them. BUT, are you saying there are no on course gels? I carry my own but figured they would have some in case of an "emergency".



Sportbeans were handed out during the Wine & Dine half. No gels.


----------



## cavepig

What was (if any) the chocolate handed out in 2017 anyone remember (I didn't run)?  Was it still at/near Studios?

2015 I think I grabbed a crackle little bar & 2016 I didn't take any but thought it was Dove.

I don't like sports beans (just feel like that stick in my teeth) & don't eat/like bananas so thinking if they still do chocolate that might be all I take on course, maybe, or not at all.  I'll bring clif gels with me.


----------



## VAfamily1998

cavepig said:


> What was (if any) the chocolate handed out in 2017 anyone remember (I didn't run)?  Was it still at/near Studios?
> 
> 2015 I think I grabbed a crackle little bar & 2016 I didn't take any but thought it was Dove.
> 
> I don't like sports beans (just feel like that stick in my teeth) & don't eat/like bananas so thinking if they still do chocolate that might be all I take on course, maybe, or not at all.  I'll bring clif gels with me.


I got a Snickers Crisper in 2017.  It was just as you were entering HS.   I know there were other choices available, but I can't remember what.


----------



## KimK2006

Are there Photo Pass photographers on the course?  If we get the Memory Maker, are these pics included?


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> What was (if any) the chocolate handed out in 2017 anyone remember (I didn't run)?  Was it still at/near Studios?
> 
> 2015 I think I grabbed a crackle little bar & 2016 I didn't take any but thought it was Dove.
> 
> I don't like sports beans (just feel like that stick in my teeth) & don't eat/like bananas so thinking if they still do chocolate that might be all I take on course, maybe, or not at all.  I'll bring clif gels with me.


I got Dove and M&Ms there I believe.


----------



## rteetz

KimK2006 said:


> Are there Photo Pass photographers on the course?  If we get the Memory Maker, are these pics included?


Yes and Yes.


----------



## KimK2006

rteetz said:


> Yes and Yes.



I was hoping so!!


----------



## Keels

LSUfan4444 said:


> Thats terrible. I understand the agreement with Clif ending and if you have a new "nutrition" sponsor and they cant supply gels you should find somebody who should.



I'm one of the few people around these parts that don't like gels, so I welcomed this change. 

I like the beans better, but don't like the ingredient make-up all that much ... but it is a fuel supplement that I will use in addition to what I bring with me as opposed to those gels that I hate.


----------



## cavepig

KimK2006 said:


> Are there Photo Pass photographers on the course?  If we get the Memory Maker, are these pics included?


They are only in the parks though or with character stops (but may not be at all stops). So based on past races they won't just be out on the highways.  Look for the little green tents or when it's dark, bright lights. They seem to come in groups on both sides when going through parks.  Sometimes you might find one wondering around the prerace area & then they also have the backdrop photos for when you get your medals.


----------



## PrincessV

garneska said:


> Went to AK today and asked when the tiger cubs will be out.  Was told after the first of the year.  All the people going to AK for various reasons on marathon weekend, please check out the Asia walking trail and see the tiger cubs.


I spent some quality time with one of the handlers last week and learned that the cubs have to learn certain skills before they can go outside. Like, swimming - every display enclosure has a water feature, so they need to be 100% sure the cubs can swim well before being let out there. Also, the enclosure that backs up to the area housing hoofed animals? It has a giant ditch between the two enclosures to keep the tigers from, you know, eating the hoofed animals. The ditch will have a big log the tigers can use to climb back up onto their own side if they fall in (unlikely with an adult, but cubs playing? could easily fall), but the handlers need to know with certainty that the cubs know _how_ to do that, so they're teaching that skill backstage. Neat stuff! The handler I spoke with said it's coming along nicely, but the cubs are growing so quickly, they're likely to look a lot like adult tigers by the time they come out for public viewing.



jmasgat said:


> Why do I suddenly have visions of people dropping beans like marbles on the course and people slipping/tripping/crunching beans everywhere?


Totally happened at W&D! Not so much loose beans, though - the packages were _everywhere_. And whatever flavor they chose had a black package, which blended nicely with the blacktop pavement. I didn't see anyone slip or fall, but it felt rather dodgy.


----------



## Princess KP

jeanigor said:


> I don't care for gels. The beans are nice and far cleaner than gu.


I ran a HM last month and everyone must have not seen the garbage can because the area after the gel station was all sticky. It was like a giant gel had exploded!


----------



## cavepig

all this talk of gels/beans/etc. reminds me of all the stuff I've seen fall out of pockets/waistbands/etc. at the start of the marathon.  Like a whole packages of gummies fell out of someone right in front of me, & then smashed gels/gus that never even got to make it far in the race.


----------



## LSUfan4444

FFigawi said:


> Why does it have to be gels? Sportbeans work fine as fuel during a race. That's what they're made for.



It doesnt have to be gels but why NOT have gels? Why allow a nutrition sponsor that doesnt have gels? Im not a fan of gu products either but there are other companies out there who produce gels, bars, chomps, bites, beans, etc. 

Personally, gels are the easiest for me. Easiest to carry. Easiest to ingest. Easiest for me to digest. But even outside of my personal preferences it's by far the most popular choice of on course nutrition for endurance events in the world.

Honestly, I know in the end it comes down to money but I think gels during one of the largest marathons in the world is a pretty reasonable expectation.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Keels said:


> I'm one of the few people around these parts that don't like gels, so I welcomed this change.
> 
> I like the beans better, but don't like the ingredient make-up all that much ... but it is a fuel supplement that I will use in addition to what I bring with me as opposed to those gels that I hate.


Im not of the thought they should ONLY have gels, its NOT having gels that's my issue.


----------



## jmasgat

Another reason to always carry your own race nutrition. When I started running 10 years ago, I tried to use sportbeans.  But I quickly found that the idea/fact/mechanics/zen of chewing while running was not gonna work for me. Nor was drinking vast quantities of sports drink.  Gels work,but I have to say, I am not a fan of either Gu or Clif (too thick), so unless Disney decides to do PowerGels, I'll bring my own!


----------



## Poutine

rteetz said:


> I got Dove and M&Ms there I believe.


Yes, just before entering hollywood studios they had small dove chocolates and full sized bags of crispy m&m's. I ended up leaving my unopened bag on a cone along the street near the tower of terror


----------



## Poutine

Nutrition wise, I used to be lemon-lime clif gel. But found that while running it gets hard to choke that stuff back. So now I use clif blox  (punch), and sportsbeans (which feel like I get more energy from). During a marathon, I'll take just about anything to keep me moving.


----------



## croach

Poutine said:


> Yes, just before entering hollywood studios they had small dove chocolates and full sized bags of crispy m&m's. I ended up leaving my unopened bag on a cone along the street near the tower of terror



I housed a bag of crispy M&M’s during the marathon. Was surprised they were handing out full size.

Good way to help with eating gels is to take a drink with it and swish it around.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Good evening fellow marathoners!  As a first time WDW marathoner, I just joined this board yesterday in hopes to have some of the many questions I have about how this event unfolds, answered.  I'm not easily overwhelmed by anything, but it seems to me that a lot of things have to happen before you even take your first step in the race.  I'm running for Autism Speaks, and as part of the event, I purchased race retreat admissions for my wife (a spectator) and I. Not sure if that's a waste of money or not, but I thought it would be a good idea to try at least for my first Disney event. One very basic question I have is where exactly do the runners go once they arrive at Epcot around 3:30 or so? Seems like a lot of time to kill before the race starts? Also, are there announcements telling the runners to head to the corrales?  I'm not worried about the race itself, but for some reason I am worried about the time leading up to the start. I apologize ahead of time for my ignorance where all this is concerned!


----------



## bryana

Right at the deadline, I get my first 100 mile month! Woohoo!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

croach said:


> I housed a bag of crispy M&M’s during the marathon. Was surprised they were handing out full size.
> 
> Good way to help with eating gels is to take a drink with it and swish it around.


I've found that the Gatorade chews taste decent and pack the potassium, sodium, and carbs you need.  If you can't get past the artificial flavor taste, I've used sweedish fish for carbs and get my electrolytes thru Powerade or gatorade during the run.  Sweedish fish go down relatively easily compared to the sports beans or chews.


----------



## bryana

Jim Tancredi said:


> Good evening fellow marathoners!  As a first time WDW marathoner, I just joined this board yesterday in hopes to have some of the many questions I have about how this event unfolds, answered.  I'm not easily overwhelmed by anything, but it seems to me that a lot of things have to happen before you even take your first step in the race.  I'm running for Autism Speaks, and as part of the event, I purchased race retreat admissions for my wife (a spectator) and I. Not sure if that's a waste of money or not, but I thought it would be a good idea to try at least for my first Disney event. One very basic question I have is where exactly do the runners go once they arrive at Epcot around 3:30 or so? Seems like a lot of time to kill before the race starts? Also, are there announcements telling the runners to head to the corrales?  I'm not worried about the race itself, but for some reason I am worried about the time leading up to the start. I apologize ahead of time for my ignorance where all this is concerned!



If you purchased race retreat, there is a tent for you to hang out in. Otherwise, there is a large staging area with pre-race pictures and other things that most runners hang out in. There is a DJ and they do make announcements that people can start heading to corrals once they open.


----------



## NurseRunner

Dis5150 said:


> Yeah, and just this morning I started taking Emergen-C chewable tablets. I work in a 24 hour living facility for developmentally disabled adults and although I do work up in the administration building I volunteer in the mornings to transport our clients from their homes to their training areas. And someone is ALWAYS sick!


I work in an Emergency department.  We like to joke about having the strongest immune systems on the planet.


----------



## rteetz

Jim Tancredi said:


> Good evening fellow marathoners!  As a first time WDW marathoner, I just joined this board yesterday in hopes to have some of the many questions I have about how this event unfolds, answered.  I'm not easily overwhelmed by anything, but it seems to me that a lot of things have to happen before you even take your first step in the race.  I'm running for Autism Speaks, and as part of the event, I purchased race retreat admissions for my wife (a spectator) and I. Not sure if that's a waste of money or not, but I thought it would be a good idea to try at least for my first Disney event. One very basic question I have is where exactly do the runners go once they arrive at Epcot around 3:30 or so? Seems like a lot of time to kill before the race starts? Also, are there announcements telling the runners to head to the corrales?  I'm not worried about the race itself, but for some reason I am worried about the time leading up to the start. I apologize ahead of time for my ignorance where all this is concerned!


With race retreat you guys have your own area with snacks and drinks in a tent. They also will have character meet and greets as well usually. The outside of the tent is where most people hang out. There will be a DJ, character meet and greets, and lots of people waiting. They will make announcements when to start making your way to the corrals. The corrals are nearly a mile away during the half and full marathons too so it takes a good walk to get to them.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

bryana said:


> If you purchased race retreat, there is a tent for you to hang out in. Otherwise, there is a large staging area with pre-race pictures and other things that most runners hang out in. There is a DJ and they do make announcements that people can start heading to corrals once they open.


Thank you, Bryana!  How do you pack for race day (at the race).  I normally carry a number of things with me that I use for running - tape, anti friction stuff, change of clothes, etc.  I'm assuming this all goes in a Disney gEAR bag that I will be issued upon checking in at the WWS?  And, are these bags all stored in one single location?


----------



## Jim Tancredi

rteetz said:


> With race retreat you guys have your own area with snacks and drinks in a tent. They also will have character meet and greets as well usually. The outside of the tent is where most people hang out. There will be a DJ, character meet and greets, and lots of people waiting. They will make announcements when to start making your way to the corrals. The corrals are nearly a mile away during the half and full marathons too so it takes a good walk to get to them.


Thank you, Rteetz. All good info. Very much appreciated!


----------



## rteetz

Jim Tancredi said:


> Thank you, Bryana!  How do you pack for race day (at the race).  I normally carry a number of things with me that I use for running - tape, anti friction stuff, change of clothes, etc.  I'm assuming this all goes in a Disney gEAR bag that I will be issued upon checking in at the WWS?  And, are these bags all stored in one single location?


That would all go in your gear bag. Usually the bag you get with your race shirts in is the bag you use. All bags are in tents in where they are usually sorted by bib number. This will all be very obvious on race day. Signage and such is very easy to follow.


----------



## Keels

Jim Tancredi said:


> Thank you, Bryana!  How do you pack for race day (at the race).  I normally carry a number of things with me that I use for running - tape, anti friction stuff, change of clothes, etc.  I'm assuming this all goes in a Disney gEAR bag that I will be issued upon checking in at the WWS?  And, are these bags all stored in one single location?



At bib pick-up, you'll be given a large, clear drawstring bag that you can carry what you need with you and then "check" for them to hold for you until you finish.

If you do Race Retreat, there's a special bag drop in that tent ... along with a large area of pads and things for pre and post-race stretching and prep.


----------



## Keels

Jim Tancredi said:


> I purchased race retreat admissions for my wife (a spectator) and I. Not sure if that's a waste of money or not, but I thought it would be a good idea to try at least for my first Disney event.



I've done Race Retreat for the past two marathons - in 2016, we only used it for bag-drop on Marathon morning (it was warm that morning!), so we just dropped our bags there and grabbed a PowerAde/Water and went out to the corrals. It was GREAT for when we finished the Marathon ... we came back to get our bags, had COLD water and PowerAde available to us, comfy chairs to sit down on to swap shoes after we got our gear bags and we got our finisher's "present" - a 2016 WDW Marathon towel! This year, I used it again to bag drop but that was it - I didn't even bother to change my shoes or anything ... just went in, got my bag and my gift and then went out to the parking lot for beers with @FFigawi.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

rteetz said:


> That would all go in your gear bag. Usually the bag you get with your race shirts in is the bag you use. All bags are in tents in where they are usually sorted by bib number. This will all be very obvious on race day. Signage and such is very easy to follow.


Thank you, Rteetz!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Keels said:


> I've done Race Retreat for the past two marathons - in 2016, we only used it for bag-drop on Marathon morning (it was warm that morning!), so we just dropped our bags there and grabbed a PowerAde/Water and went out to the corrals. It was GREAT for when we finished the Marathon ... we came back to get our bags, had COLD water and PowerAde available to us, comfy chairs to sit down on to swap shoes after we got our gear bags and we got our finisher's "present" - a 2016 WDW Marathon towel! This year, I used it again to bag drop but that was it - I didn't even bother to change my shoes or anything ... just went in, got my bag and my gift and then went out to the parking lot for beers with @FFigawi.


Awesome!  Not having done a Disney race before, the anticipation is killing me.  I'm sure that all of this moves like clockwork, else there would be a lot of confused people wandering around.  I'm probably overreacting to pre-race concerns, but I just don't want to screw anything up. Thank you again, Bryana!


----------



## DVCDisneyRunner

Jim Tancredi said:


> Good evening fellow marathoners!  As a first time WDW marathoner, I just joined this board yesterday in hopes to have some of the many questions I have about how this event unfolds, answered.  I'm not easily overwhelmed by anything, but it seems to me that a lot of things have to happen before you even take your first step in the race.  I'm running for Autism Speaks, and as part of the event, I purchased race retreat admissions for my wife (a spectator) and I. Not sure if that's a waste of money or not, but I thought it would be a good idea to try at least for my first Disney event. One very basic question I have is where exactly do the runners go once they arrive at Epcot around 3:30 or so? Seems like a lot of time to kill before the race starts? Also, are there announcements telling the runners to head to the corrales?  I'm not worried about the race itself, but for some reason I am worried about the time leading up to the start. I apologize ahead of time for my ignorance where all this is concerned!



Jim one note about the race retreat that I have not seen anyone else mention.

The morning before the race begins is for runners only so your wife will not be able to join you in the Race Retreat Tent prior to the race. She will not be allowed into the tent until after the runners have left and made they way to the corrals

From RunDisney site



			
				[RunDisney said:
			
		

> Sunday, January 7, 2018
> *3:00 a.m. – 5:00 a.m.* (runners only)
> *5:30 a.m. – 1:00 p.m.* (runners and Platinum ChEAR Squad only)



I still think your wife will really appreciate having a place to sit down, relax, and have a snack. She will really enjoy having the restrooms (porta-potties) and warmth (it can be really cold some years), while waiting for you as you run your first race. Once your done it will give you a place to sit down and relax while you tell her all about your race before heading back to the room to crash for a couple hours (or at least that's what I do).

As others have said it is very well organized and your going to find that the prerace nerves are unwarranted, but trust me I do understand if you haven't don one you don't know what to expect.

Enjoy your first RunDisney event!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> This year, I used it again to bag drop but that was it - I didn't even bother to change my shoes or anything ... just went in, got my bag and my gift and then went out to the parking lot for beers with @FFigawi.



Ah, parking lot beers. One of the best parts of the race!


----------



## jmasgat

Jim Tancredi said:


> Good evening fellow marathoners!  As a first time WDW marathoner, I just joined this board yesterday in hopes to have some of the many questions I have about how this event unfolds, answered.  I'm not easily overwhelmed by anything, but it seems to me that a lot of things have to happen before you even take your first step in the race.  I'm running for Autism Speaks, and as part of the event, I purchased race retreat admissions for my wife (a spectator) and I. Not sure if that's a waste of money or not, but I thought it would be a good idea to try at least for my first Disney event. One very basic question I have is where exactly do the runners go once they arrive at Epcot around 3:30 or so? Seems like a lot of time to kill before the race starts? Also, are there announcements telling the runners to head to the corrales?  I'm not worried about the race itself, but for some reason I am worried about the time leading up to the start. I apologize ahead of time for my ignorance where all this is concerned!



Take a look at last year's program.  it has lots of info,maps, etc.  you can get a feel for the set-up. Page 23 shows the marathon staging, etc.

http://rodale-usa.instantmagazine.com/rundisney/dwmar17#!/cover


----------



## Simba's Girl

FFigawi said:


> Ah, parking lot beers. One of the best parts of the race!



Wait...what???


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> I've done Race Retreat for the past two marathons - in 2016, we only used it for bag-drop on Marathon morning (it was warm that morning!), so we just dropped our bags there and grabbed a PowerAde/Water and went out to the corrals. It was GREAT for when we finished the Marathon ... we came back to get our bags, had COLD water and PowerAde available to us, comfy chairs to sit down on to swap shoes after we got our gear bags and we got our finisher's "present" - a 2016 WDW Marathon towel! This year, I used it again to bag drop but that was it - I didn't even bother to change my shoes or anything ... just went in, got my bag and my gift and then went out to the parking lot for beers with @FFigawi.


Was the 2017 gift a towel too? Is that their thing for race retreat?


----------



## jeanigor

Anisum said:


> Was the 2017 gift a towel too? Is that their thing for race retreat?



I did race retreat with the inaugural Dopey, for the half and the full. We got a prize each morning. One was a black pair of runDisney socks. The other was a white pair of runDisney socks. Curse my hobbit sized feet, as there is no way on earth they will ever fit me. I used them to transport the medals home with minimal clanging and banging.


----------



## IamTrike

jmasgat said:


> Another reason to always carry your own race nutrition. When I started running 10 years ago, I tried to use sportbeans.  But I quickly found that the idea/fact/mechanics/zen of chewing while running was not gonna work for me. Nor was drinking vast quantities of sports drink.  Gels work,but I have to say, I am not a fan of either Gu or Clif (too thick), so unless Disney decides to do PowerGels, I'll bring my own!


+1  
In the past I haven't minded using clif shots, but I am always worried about having the nutrition I want on the schedule that I want it.  In general the on course nutrition for the marathon hasn't started soon enough for me.  I usually take my first Gu between mile 6 and 8 and I think the first on course gel hasn't been till about mile 13.    I find for Marathons I do better if I start with nutrition sooner. Its not an issue for halves. 



Jim Tancredi said:


> Good evening fellow marathoners!  As a first time WDW marathoner, I just joined this board yesterday in hopes to have some of the many questions I have about how this event unfolds, answered.  I'm not easily overwhelmed by anything, but it seems to me that a lot of things have to happen before you even take your first step in the race.  I'm running for Autism Speaks, and as part of the event, I purchased race retreat admissions for my wife (a spectator) and I. Not sure if that's a waste of money or not, but I thought it would be a good idea to try at least for my first Disney event. One very basic question I have is where exactly do the runners go once they arrive at Epcot around 3:30 or so? Seems like a lot of time to kill before the race starts? Also, are there announcements telling the runners to head to the corrales?  I'm not worried about the race itself, but for some reason I am worried about the time leading up to the start. I apologize ahead of time for my ignorance where all this is concerned!



It seems like a lot of time, but depending on what corral you are in that time can go by quickly.  From the race retreat I think it's about a mile walk out to where the corrals are.  That walk is along a fairly narrow road and 20K people will be walking on it.  It makes it a fairly slow walk out to the corrals.    Porta-Potty lines out by the corrals can also have some pretty decent lines ( 10-15 minutes or more) 

On Race morning I usually make it to Epcot around 3:35.   In the past I haven't carried a bag so I've been able to go through the no bags security line.  At 3:40/3:45 that security line hasn't been too long. I'm usually into the staging area before 4.  In that area I usually have about 20-30 minutes to stand in different character lines and meet up with people.   Usually by 4:30 I've headed through the bag check area and wandering towards the end of the parking lot where the road leads out to the corrals.   I think in general I'm usually to the corrals somewhere around 30 minutes before the race starts but then usually parts of our group tends to head back to the porta-potties on the corner of backstage lane or heads to the bushes. 



Jim Tancredi said:


> Thank you, Bryana!  How do you pack for race day (at the race).  I normally carry a number of things with me that I use for running - tape, anti friction stuff, change of clothes, etc.  I'm assuming this all goes in a Disney gEAR bag that I will be issued upon checking in at the WWS?  And, are these bags all stored in one single location?


Your assumptions are basically correct.   The staging area for the start and the post race area are the same place.  Someone might be able to answer if there is a different path to get to race retreat, but in general when you get to epcot you are usually in the lot pretty close to facing the park.  You'll follow a long line of people over to the "Explore" lot.  As you get to "Explore" there is security station where they are inspecting bags.  You then pass through a section that has tents for each of the individual charities and there are usually photopass people in this section too. If you you turn right that takes you back to the runners retreat tent (I think.)   If instead of turning right to go to the runners retreat, you go straight ahead you wind up in a staging area that has characters before the race, a dj and merch and food after the race.  I believe this is considered the post race reunion area and it's usually where wind up meeting up with family post race. Along the right side of this section are the gear check tents.  These tents are grouped by letter inside them there are volunteers behind a table that take your gear check bag from you and store it in that tent.  (if you don't have a gear check bag you can go through any tent)  At the far end of the family reunion area is where busses pick people up at the end of the race.   Once you go through gear check there are a whole bunch of porta potties in front of you and they will all have long lines.  In general if you go towards your left ( which is the way towards the corrals) the Porta-potties there have shorter lines.  That also takes you to the little road which will lead out to the corrals.


----------



## whaler8

On the topic of gels has anyone else tried Huma gels? They are chia seed based energy gels with fruit puree and some with caffiene. I was skeptical at first as they didn't sound that good, I was also worried about those darn chia seeds getting stuck in my teeth like they do when I've eaten them in bars but in these gels they are powdered. Some of the flavors are actually pretty good (Lemonade, Strawberry, Raspberry) as they taste a little more like preserves. After trying GU and Cliff gels and chews I was having trouble with the consistancy of them but as mentioned they need to be taken with water which helps. I tried the Huma gels and found them to be a smoother/looser consistancy that was pretty easy to get down. Still need to take them with water but for me it was a nice change.  Running fuel is a personal thing we all have our go-to energy source, I just wanted to bring this up to see if anyone else had tried them.


----------



## Anisum

How many miles do those of you doing the marathon plan to have on your shoes when you run it? I have a pair that's just about end of life and two pairs that are fairly new (low 100s/450 for mileage). I'm just wondering if that's a good amount broken in without being too far broken in or if I should start working on another pair to have fresh shoes for the marathon.


----------



## camaker

whaler8 said:


> On the topic of gels has anyone else tried Huma gels? They are chia seed based energy gels with fruit puree and some with caffiene. I was skeptical at first as they didn't sound that good, I was also worried about those darn chia seeds getting stuck in my teeth like they do when I've eaten them in bars but in these gels they are powdered. Some of the flavors are actually pretty good (Lemonade, Strawberry, Raspberry) as they taste a little more like preserves. After trying GU and Cliff gels and chews I was having trouble with the consistancy of them but as mentioned they need to be taken with water which helps. I tried the Huma gels and found them to be a smoother/looser consistancy that was pretty easy to get down. Still need to take them with water but for me it was a nice change.  Running fuel is a personal thing we all have our go-to energy source, I just wanted to bring this up to see if anyone else had tried them.



Huma gels are my preferred fueling option at this point.  I have tried a number of different gel options and found out that while they were fine in training they upset my stomach when taken in quantity for a marathon.  Huma gels do not upset my stomach and I've found the flavors to be really good, especially Apples & Cinnamon, Blueberry and Lemonade.  I'll be hitting the WDW marathon course with pockets full of Huma.


----------



## camaker

Anisum said:


> How many miles do those of you doing the marathon plan to have on your shoes when you run it? I have a pair that's just about end of life and two pairs that are fairly new (low 100s/450 for mileage). I'm just wondering if that's a good amount broken in without being too far broken in or if I should start working on another pair to have fresh shoes for the marathon.



If you're running in good shoes that are well suited for your feet you shouldn't have to break them in.  I would worry far more about trying to squeeze the last bit of life out of an old pair of shoes in a race setting.  When my shoes get near end of life my feet, ankles and knees start to get aches and pains that bloom into injury if I push them too far.  I definitely wouldn't want to have that type of worry on my mind during a race.  As a real example, I ran a 1 mi warm up at home prior to my last half marathon in shoes that were nearing the end of their life cycle.  When I got done with the warm up, I had a minor ache in my knee that concerned me.  So I pulled the next pair of new shoes right out of the box and ran the half in them with absolutely no issues.  The "new" shoes were the same make and model year of the shoes I'd been training in, so I don't really consider that "something new on race day".


----------



## croach

Jim Tancredi said:


> Good evening fellow marathoners!  As a first time WDW marathoner, I just joined this board yesterday in hopes to have some of the many questions I have about how this event unfolds, answered.  I'm not easily overwhelmed by anything, but it seems to me that a lot of things have to happen before you even take your first step in the race.  I'm running for Autism Speaks, and as part of the event, I purchased race retreat admissions for my wife (a spectator) and I. Not sure if that's a waste of money or not, but I thought it would be a good idea to try at least for my first Disney event. One very basic question I have is where exactly do the runners go once they arrive at Epcot around 3:30 or so? Seems like a lot of time to kill before the race starts? Also, are there announcements telling the runners to head to the corrales?  I'm not worried about the race itself, but for some reason I am worried about the time leading up to the start. I apologize ahead of time for my ignorance where all this is concerned!



Obviously everyone does what works best for them but don't feel like you have to be there right at 3:30. You'll have the benefit of race retreat but it's still a lot of time to kill waiting around that long.


----------



## Anisum

camaker said:


> If you're running in good shoes that are well suited for your feet you shouldn't have to break them in.  I would worry far more about trying to squeeze the last bit of life out of an old pair of shoes in a race setting.  When my shoes get near end of life my feet, ankles and knees start to get aches and pains that bloom into injury if I push them too far.  I definitely wouldn't want to have that type of worry on my mind during a race.  As a real example, I ran a 1 mi warm up at home prior to my last half marathon in shoes that were nearing the end of their life cycle.  When I got done with the warm up, I had a minor ache in my knee that concerned me.  So I pulled the next pair of new shoes right out of the box and ran the half in them with absolutely no issues.  The "new" shoes were the same make and model year of the shoes I'd been training in, so I don't really consider that "something new on race day".


I usually don't have problems with new shoes but I'd rather break them in then try and run a race never having raced in them before. With regards to the shoes at the end of their cycle, I plan to use them for training for the next month. I never had an intention of using them marathon weekend, I just was trying to figure out if I should start working on a new pair of shoes or if the two I have that are sitting in the low 100s/450 for mileage will do.


----------



## MissLiss279

Anisum said:


> Was the 2017 gift a towel too? Is that their thing for race retreat?


The last two years I think it has been towels at the race retreat, and I think you usually get them back by gear check.


----------



## LSUfan4444

jmasgat said:


> *Another reason to always carry your own race nutrition*. When I started running 10 years ago, I tried to use sportbeans.  But I quickly found that the idea/fact/mechanics/zen of chewing while running was not gonna work for me. Nor was drinking vast quantities of sports drink.  Gels work,but I have to say, I am not a fan of either Gu or Clif (too thick), so unless Disney decides to do PowerGels, I'll bring my own!



Oh yeah, I agree. I think going soley race dependent is a bad idea for a multitude of reasons.

I carry my own, always do and plan to here as well. But, from time to time things happen. You drop a gel and don't realize it. Give one to someone who's bonking in a bad way. End up taking longer than expected for one reason or another, etc. I like the consistency of powergels as well, super easy to get down. I like the taste of Boom but the packaging makes them kind of a PIA. I usually try to carry a little variety but I'll do my best to avoid Clif gels at all cost. But, if given the choice to force down a clif shot or eat a small bag of jelly beans, at mile 21 while struggling to hang on, I'll take the gel an day of the week.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Between injury and a whole lotta life insanity I haven't been able to check in here in a few weeks.  This change to sport beans has made my day!  I needed some good news  Small but when its all been bad mojo for over a week a little thing like one of my preferred fuels being on course feels good to hear!


----------



## cavepig

Anisum said:


> How many miles do those of you doing the marathon plan to have on your shoes when you run it? I have a pair that's just about end of life and two pairs that are fairly new (low 100s/450 for mileage). I'm just wondering if that's a good amount broken in without being too far broken in or if I should start working on another pair to have fresh shoes for the marathon.


  The shoes I'll wear have about 56 miles on them. I ran in them for some runs then put them aside & started another new pair for the bulk of my training back in October. I didn't want to have to break in a new pair too close in case it was snowy/icy right before. I put a couple more runs on my marathon shoes last week to compare something with the other pair I had been using as well, so broken in just enough but still feel plenty fresh I guess.

I do have to break my shoes in, they feel stiffish at first & I like to get my lacing just right (my feet are picky).  Plus, I've found shoes that may be the exact same model may actually have slight differences.  I just got down with a pair that were perfect and the newer ones (same model) I'm in rub the top of one toe & if you feel inside the fabric is cut slightly shorter over my toes.   So,  I could never just run a race in a brand new out of box pair.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Anisum said:


> How many miles do those of you doing the marathon plan to have on your shoes when you run it? I have a pair that's just about end of life and two pairs that are fairly new (low 100s/450 for mileage). I'm just wondering if that's a good amount broken in without being too far broken in or if I should start working on another pair to have fresh shoes for the marathon.



It's varied over the years dependent on the type of shoe, etc.  Right now I'm wearing Kinvara 8 as my racers and have found their peak performance starts relatively soon for me.  So, I asked Santa for two pairs for Christmas and plan to have about 5-10 miles on each pair in prep for Dopey.  I'll bring with another pair of Kinvara 8s that has about 90-100 miles on them in case of emergency.  But before the Kinvara 8s, it used to be 25-40 miles, before that it used to be 50-75 miles, and back when I first started it was 100-150 miles.  It's always changed for me based on the shoe.  I only get about 180-200 miles out of Kinvaras, but I'm hopeful that these 8s will be different because they're easily my favorite shoe of all time.


----------



## ZellyB

camaker said:


> Huma gels are my preferred fueling option at this point.  I have tried a number of different gel options and found out that while they were fine in training they upset my stomach when taken in quantity for a marathon.  Huma gels do not upset my stomach and I've found the flavors to be really good, especially Apples & Cinnamon, Blueberry and Lemonade.  I'll be hitting the WDW marathon course with pockets full of Huma.



I've thought about trying these just to have a change from my normal fuel, but wondered about the fruit.  Has that ever caused you any GI issues while running (if you know what I mean)?



Anisum said:


> I usually don't have problems with new shoes but I'd rather break them in then try and run a race never having raced in them before. With regards to the shoes at the end of their cycle, I plan to use them for training for the next month. I never had an intention of using them marathon weekend, I just was trying to figure out if I should start working on a new pair of shoes or if the two I have that are sitting in the low 100s/450 for mileage will do.



I usually don't have problems with new shoes either if they are the same brand/style/model that I've been running in.  I'm planning on two pairs of shoes for Dopey and the pair I have for the 5K/10K are still relatively low mileage, but my pair for the half and full are getting long in the tooth, so I think I'm going to go ahead and get another pair of those in the next week or so and wear them at least a few times before the trip.  While I don't worry about the shoe model itself causing me problems, I wouldn't want the race to be the first time I run in it in case of some sort of manufacturing defect that went undetected on visual inspection.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Anisum said:


> How many miles do those of you doing the marathon plan to have on your shoes when you run it?



I purposely timed my shoe rotation to have a relatively new pair (about 75 miles) for Rocket City. That means they'll have 150 miles or so for Dopey.

My backup Dopey shoes are a pair I retired early at 300 miles, so they have about 50 miles left on them.

I plan on using the new ones for the marathon and the old pair for the half.

The are my 6th and 7th pair of Ghost 9s, so I am very familiar with them. I would be hesitant to switch to a new model right before a marathon.


----------



## camaker

ZellyB said:


> I've thought about trying these just to have a change from my normal fuel, but wondered about the fruit.  Has that ever caused you any GI issues while running (if you know what I mean)?



I definitely know what you mean!  

They do not cause any GI issues for me.  That is what drew me to them.  When I ran the City of Oaks Marathon in Nov 2016 I used a combination of Honey Stinger and Clif Shot gels.  By mile 17 or 18 my stomach was in full revolt and I had to stop taking them at that point to avoid any unfortunate consequences.  Unfortunately, I think the lack of fueling impacted my final time.  Shortly thereafter I tried out Huma and ended up using them for the 2017 WDW Marathon.  I was able to take all my planned gels on time with no GI discomfort whatsoever.  That sold me on them and they are all I use for fueling now.


----------



## ZellyB

camaker said:


> I definitely know what you mean!
> 
> They do not cause any GI issues for me.  That is what drew me to them.  When I ran the City of Oaks Marathon in Nov 2016 I used a combination of Honey Stinger and Clif Shot gels.  By mile 17 or 18 my stomach was in full revolt and I had to stop taking them at that point to avoid any unfortunate consequences.  Unfortunately, I think the lack of fueling impacted my final time.  Shortly thereafter I tried out Huma and ended up using them for the 2017 WDW Marathon.  I was able to take all my planned gels on time with no GI discomfort whatsoever.  That sold me on them and they are all I use for fueling now.



Good to know.  I may try them on a mid-distance training run (one that has bathrooms on the route ) and see how I like them.


----------



## Dis5150

More on the shoe talk - Do you guys wear your shoes two days in a row (for Dopey)? @ZellyB you said you use the same pair for the 5k and 10k? For some reason I was thinking I needed to take 2 pairs and use them every other day? I just got a new pair of Nike Zoom Structure's which I like ok. They will be my marathon shoe. My Brooks Transcends still have enough life in them for a half if needed but it would be much better if I could use them for the 5k &10k and save my Nikes for the half and full. Thoughts on this? I didn't know if using them on the two long back to back races would be ok? I don't have the money to get another pair of Nikes before Dopey so the Brooks are my only other option...


----------



## Nole95

I just started working in two pairs of shoes for Dopey.  Both will probably have about 100 miles each on them by the time we get there next month.


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> More on the shoe talk - Do you guys wear your shoes two days in a row (for Dopey)? @ZellyB you said you use the same pair for the 5k and 10k? For some reason I was thinking I needed to take 2 pairs and use them every other day? I just got a new pair of Nike Zoom Structure's which I like ok. They will be my marathon shoe. My Brooks Transcends still have enough life in them for a half if needed but it would be much better if I could use them for the 5k &10k and save my Nikes for the half and full. Thoughts on this? I didn't know if using them on the two long back to back races would be ok? I don't have the money to get another pair of Nikes before Dopey so the Brooks are my only other option...


I rotated. Same pair for 5K and Half. Then the other pair for 10K and Full.


----------



## Dis5150

rteetz said:


> I rotated. Same pair for 5K and Half. Then the other pair for 10K and Full.



This is my current plan. Thanks!


----------



## ZellyB

Dis5150 said:


> More on the shoe talk - Do you guys wear your shoes two days in a row (for Dopey)? @ZellyB you said you use the same pair for the 5k and 10k? For some reason I was thinking I needed to take 2 pairs and use them every other day? I just got a new pair of Nike Zoom Structure's which I like ok. They will be my marathon shoe. My Brooks Transcends still have enough life in them for a half if needed but it would be much better if I could use them for the 5k &10k and save my Nikes for the half and full. Thoughts on this? I didn't know if using them on the two long back to back races would be ok? I don't have the money to get another pair of Nikes before Dopey so the Brooks are my only other option...



Well, it's my first time doing Dopey, so take what I say with a huge grain of salt, but I have one pair of shoes I got that I like for short distances and a different model for longer races.  I've never had a problem in running in the same pair of shoes back-to-back though.  The only concern might be rain or something where they get soaked and don't have time to dry out before the next day.  Is there some reason it's a bad idea to run in the same shoes on consecutive days I just don't know about?


----------



## Sailormoon2

Jim Tancredi said:


> I'm sure that all of this moves like clockwork, else there would be a lot of confused people wandering around


They are one of the MOST well organized, and easily navigated races, I have ever attended, even when you consider they are potentially also, the largest races I have ever been too.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Well, it's my first time doing Dopey, so take what I say with a huge grain of salt, but I have one pair of shoes I got that I like for short distances and a different model for longer races.  I've never had a problem in running in the same pair of shoes back-to-back though.  The only concern might be rain or something where they get soaked and don't have time to dry out before the next day.  Is there some reason it's a bad idea to run in the same shoes on consecutive days I just don't know about?


I’m no expert by any means but I’ve heard from various places that shoes need to recover as well and it can take up to 24 hours for them to do that. I mean it kind of makes sense. I think whatever works for you is what you should do don’t change automatically if nothing is wrong with what you’re doing.


----------



## Dis5150

rteetz said:


> I’m no expert by any means but I’ve heard from various places that shoes need to recover as well and it can take up to 24 hours for them to do that. I mean it kind of makes sense. I think whatever works for you is what you should do don’t change automatically if nothing is wrong with what you’re doing.



@ZellyB this is what I have heard as well. I have always just had one pair of running shoes at a time, but it's my first Dopey too and I have never run any other back to back races.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I will be bringing 2 pairs of shoes for Dopey. Not because I feel the need to alternate them daily, but more I fear them getting wet. If one pair gets soaked, it will need the extra time to dry out.


----------



## michigandergirl

whaler8 said:


> On the topic of gels has anyone else tried Huma gels? They are chia seed based energy gels with fruit puree and some with caffiene. I was skeptical at first as they didn't sound that good, I was also worried about those darn chia seeds getting stuck in my teeth like they do when I've eaten them in bars but in these gels they are powdered. Some of the flavors are actually pretty good (Lemonade, Strawberry, Raspberry) as they taste a little more like preserves. After trying GU and Cliff gels and chews I was having trouble with the consistancy of them but as mentioned they need to be taken with water which helps. I tried the Huma gels and found them to be a smoother/looser consistancy that was pretty easy to get down. Still need to take them with water but for me it was a nice change.  Running fuel is a personal thing we all have our go-to energy source, I just wanted to bring this up to see if anyone else had tried them.



I really like the Huma gels too, not as thick as most. I also like the Honey Stinger gels as well, especially the Acai Pomogranite.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis5150 said:


> @ZellyB this is what I have heard as well. I have always just had one pair of running shoes at a time, but it's my first Dopey too and I have never run any other back to back races.



We had this discussion earlier in a QOTD in the Running Thread (link).  There is scientific research that allowing the shoes to "rest" increases the longevity of the shoe's life.  Although, these research studies were funded by shoe companies (who do have a vested interest in the outcome of said funded studies).  So it's hard to be conclusive one way or another for me.  But I think it comes down to this for me, if I have two pairs of shoes I have two options.

A) Rotate the shoes every other
B) Don't rotate the shoes and do back to back

As long as both shoes are equal at the beginning, then even if there is a hint of truth to the science it would be better to choose A for longevity.  I'll personally have three pairs in case my rotation gets screwed up.  For instance, the plan is Kinvara B for 5k/HM and Kinvara C for 10k/M.  I've run the 5k, but now it's clear it is going to rain for the 10k.  I break out my 3rd emergency pair (Kinvara A - that's further in distance than I want them for racing) and run the rain 10k in those.  Then, I'm still good to go with my two best pairs for the HM/M.  The HM/M are way more important for shoes than the other two races in my mind.

Now your original question seemed more prefaced on performance of the shoe.  Since you may or may not be concerned with the shoe's longevity but whether you can race a HM/M on consecutive days.  I can't remember reading any research from a performance standpoint.  The only concern I would have is if the HM is rainy, will you end up having to run in the 5k/10k shoe you planned to avoid rather than the new shoe? I guess in that case you'd probably run the 5k/10k/HM in the old shoe and save the new shoe for the M.  You could always give it a small trial run with one of your back to back days.  Like the week of 12/11 on your Tues/Wed run.  That would be a safe trial option if you'd like to test out how it feels performance wise.


----------



## Anisum

Thanks everyone for your responses on how worn in your shoes are for the marathon. That was very helpful.



Dis5150 said:


> More on the shoe talk - Do you guys wear your shoes two days in a row (for Dopey)? @ZellyB you said you use the same pair for the 5k and 10k? For some reason I was thinking I needed to take 2 pairs and use them every other day? I just got a new pair of Nike Zoom Structure's which I like ok. They will be my marathon shoe. My Brooks Transcends still have enough life in them for a half if needed but it would be much better if I could use them for the 5k &10k and save my Nikes for the half and full. Thoughts on this? I didn't know if using them on the two long back to back races would be ok? I don't have the money to get another pair of Nikes before Dopey so the Brooks are my only other option...


I was planning on seeing how it goes. I run in all the same shoes so my go-to option is wear one pair for the 5k/Half and the other for the 10k/Full. That being said, the reason I planned it that way is because of the potential for rain. If it rains my shoes take forever to dry out and I don't want to be obligated to run in wet shoes. That being said I've never had problems running in the same pair of shoes on the rare occasions I do back to back days so if you don't either I wouldn't worry about that too much.


----------



## Dis5150

DopeyBadger said:


> We had this discussion earlier in a QOTD in the Running Thread (link).  There is scientific research that allowing the shoes to "rest" increases the longevity of the shoe's life.  Although, these research studies were funded by shoe companies (who do have a vested interest in the outcome of said funded studies).  So it's hard to be conclusive one way or another for me.  But I think it comes down to this for me, if I have two pairs of shoes I have two options.
> 
> A) Rotate the shoes every other
> B) Don't rotate the shoes and do back to back
> 
> As long as both shoes are equal at the beginning, then even if there is a hint of truth to the science it would be better to choose A for longevity.  I'll personally have three pairs in case my rotation gets screwed up.  For instance, the plan is Kinvara B for 5k/HM and Kinvara C for 10k/M.  I've run the 5k, but now it's clear it is going to rain for the 10k.  I break out my 3rd emergency pair (Kinvara A - that's further in distance than I want them for racing) and run the rain 10k in those.  Then, I'm still good to go with my two best pairs for the HM/M.  The HM/M are way more important for shoes than the other two races in my mind.
> 
> Now your original question seemed more prefaced on performance of the shoe.  Since you may or may not be concerned with the shoe's longevity but whether you can race a HM/M on consecutive days.  I can't remember reading any research from a performance standpoint.  The only concern I would have is if the HM is rainy, will you end up having to run in the 5k/10k shoe you planned to avoid rather than the new shoe? I guess in that case you'd probably run the 5k/10k/HM in the old shoe and save the new shoe for the M.  You could always give it a small trial run with one of your back to back days.  Like the week of 12/11 on your Tues/Wed run.  That would be a safe trial option if you'd like to test out how it feels performance wise.



I knew we had that discussion somewhere but I couldn't remember - thanks! And I may try that on those runs. I do have another pair of the Brooks with life left in them but they fit weird. I will probably bring them anyway so I guess I will have another option if it rains. I am planning on bringing a Sunday newspaper in my checked bag, just in case of rain!



Anisum said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses on how worn in your shoes are for the marathon. That was very helpful.
> 
> 
> I was planning on seeing how it goes. I run in all the same shoes so my go-to option is wear one pair for the 5k/Half and the other for the 10k/Full. That being said, the reason I planned it that way is because of the potential for rain. If it rains my shoes take forever to dry out and I don't want to be obligated to run in wet shoes. That being said I've never had problems running in the same pair of shoes on the rare occasions I do back to back days so if you don't either I wouldn't worry about that too much.



I was running in all the same shoes but got refitted and switched from Brooks to Nikes. While I don't love the cushion of the Nikes as much as the Brooks, the toe box fits my foot perfectly and I am not getting the blisters I was getting with the Brooks.

Rain is a concern, so I guess I will bring a 2nd pair of my Brooks with life still left in them and just use them for that race if it rains. Thanks for your input!


----------



## kski907

I also want to thank everyone for the helpful shoe discussion and it just cemented what I already suspected that with 4 of us running multiple races that I need to invest in another carry on just for shoes.


----------



## cavepig

Dis5150 said:


> I am planning on bringing a Sunday newspaper in my checked bag, just in case of rain!


I was just going to post bring some newspapers to shove in shoes if it rains.  When I did Dopey '16 I ran in a pair for the 5k/half & another for 10k/full & good thing too cause it did rain in the 10k.

And it's December so now we can say ... just next month....woohoo!


----------



## Sailormoon2

cavepig said:


> just next month....woohoo!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

cavepig said:


> And it's December so now we can say ... just next month....woohoo!


I am excited to say that I actually leave THIS month... mind you I leave on the 29th, but still, I go to Disney at the end of this month!


----------



## PrincessV

Jim Tancredi said:


> I'm not worried about the race itself, but for some reason I am worried about the time leading up to the start. I apologize ahead of time for my ignorance where all this is concerned!


I think others have answered your questions thoroughly, so I'm just here to add this: I was totally overwhelmed at my first rD race, so I get it! It's a LOT going on, both leading up to and on race day. Asking questions now is good; that'll take away lots of the unknowns. Once the official race guide comes out, that will give you some solid descriptions and visuals about how things will go and how the pre- and post-race areas are arranged. I think Disney does an admirable job of making the organization of tens of thousands of people pretty efficient!



Anisum said:


> How many miles do those of you doing the marathon plan to have on your shoes when you run it? I have a pair that's just about end of life and two pairs that are fairly new (low 100s/450 for mileage). I'm just wondering if that's a good amount broken in without being too far broken in or if I should start working on another pair to have fresh shoes for the marathon.


Well, I'm once again trying a totally new-to-me shoe with only weeks to go before the races, so I'm guessing it'll have maybe 30-40 miles on it, lol! I typically need to retire my shoes by 200-250, though, and I always prefer a fresh, new ride.



Dis5150 said:


> More on the shoe talk - Do you guys wear your shoes two days in a row (for Dopey)?


Nope, never two days in a row. I like a totally fresh shoe each day. I'll actually bring 4 pairs, one for each race. Partly because I want colors that coordinate with each outfit, partly because I like different shoes for different distances, and partly because if it should rain, I don't want to be stuck with a wet pair of shoes the next day. But I also drive and can bring as much stuff as I want - I realize that's a challenge for those who fly!


----------



## Sailormoon2

PrincessV said:


> I want colors that coordinate with each outfit


Like. A. Boss.


----------



## kski907

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> am excited to say that I actually leave THIS month... mind you I leave on the 29th, but still, I go to Disney at the end of this month!



Us too!!


----------



## FFigawi

Simba's Girl said:


> Wait...what???



There's a truck selling craft beer and other fun carbonated beverages in the parking lot finish area. 



Anisum said:


> How many miles do those of you doing the marathon plan to have on your shoes when you run it?



I aim to have about 25-50 miles on my shoes before a full. That's enough runs to let me confirm there are no issues with the shoes.


----------



## Dis5150

Thanks everyone on the shoe discussion. I will be bringing 3 pairs, just in case!

On another topic, talked to my sister last night and she and my BIL might not be able to go on our trip due to some unexpected expenses. They were purchasing my and DD27's park tickets for us thru the military discount. So talked to DD27 and we decided that she and I are NOT going to do parks on this trip. This will allow sis and BIL the option to just come down for the weekend (they are only running the marathon) and race as cheaply as possible if they can swing it. (I already have DVC rented on points for the 4 of us).

So... how much fun can DD27 and I have NOT doing parks? Is anyone else doing this or done this in the past and what did you do? We are there from Wednesday thru Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## ZellyB

And the DIS strikes again.  I just ordered a new pair of shoes.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Photopass related question:

Is it true that the race pictures won't automatically be uploaded to our MM account and we have to find them someplace else? How quickly do they publish the images?


----------



## ZellyB

Simba's Girl said:


> Photopass related question:
> 
> Is it true that the race pictures won't automatically be uploaded to our MM account and we have to find them someplace else? How quickly do they publish the images?



You have to go in and link your bib to your photopass account.  I don't recall the specifics of how to do it, but the information is somewhere maybe in the event guide.  

Once linked my pictures populated automatically.  I had many of them almost immediately after the race.  Some pictures took longer to show up than others.


----------



## Keels

Anisum said:


> Was the 2017 gift a towel too? Is that their thing for race retreat?



They were handing out socks this year, but I didn't take any because I don't like socks in the first place. 



Anisum said:


> How many miles do those of you doing the marathon plan to have on your shoes when you run it? I have a pair that's just about end of life and two pairs that are fairly new (low 100s/450 for mileage). I'm just wondering if that's a good amount broken in without being too far broken in or if I should start working on another pair to have fresh shoes for the marathon.



My marathon shoes generally have 15-20 miles on them. The last two years I've done a short run in them and then NYE park walking in them to get ready for race weekend.



Dis5150 said:


> More on the shoe talk - Do you guys wear your shoes two days in a row (for Dopey)? @ZellyB you said you use the same pair for the 5k and 10k? For some reason I was thinking I needed to take 2 pairs and use them every other day? I just got a new pair of Nike Zoom Structure's which I like ok. They will be my marathon shoe. My Brooks Transcends still have enough life in them for a half if needed but it would be much better if I could use them for the 5k &10k and save my Nikes for the half and full. Thoughts on this? I didn't know if using them on the two long back to back races would be ok? I don't have the money to get another pair of Nikes before Dopey so the Brooks are my only other option...



I take three - one pair for the 5K/Half (they're at around 117 miles right now), one pair for the 10K (they're at 290 miles right now) and one pair for the Marathon (new). The 10K shoes are also my rain shoes - so, basically, if any of the race mornings call for rain, those are the shoes I'll wear for rain race.


----------



## MissLiss279

ZellyB said:


> And the DIS strikes again.  I just ordered a new pair of shoes.


Me too!


----------



## emilyindisney

MissLiss279 said:


> Me too!



Me three! Take all my money, Brooks!


----------



## Keels

Dis5150 said:


> Thanks everyone on the shoe discussion. I will be bringing 3 pairs, just in case!
> 
> On another topic, talked to my sister last night and she and my BIL might not be able to go on our trip due to some unexpected expenses. They were purchasing my and DD27's park tickets for us thru the military discount. So talked to DD27 and we decided that she and I are NOT going to do parks on this trip. This will allow sis and BIL the option to just come down for the weekend (they are only running the marathon) and race as cheaply as possible if they can swing it. (I already have DVC rented on points for the 4 of us).
> 
> So... how much fun can DD27 and I have NOT doing parks? Is anyone else doing this or done this in the past and what did you do? We are there from Wednesday thru Tuesday afternoon.



Pool time, mini golf, resort hopping, POOL TIME, Disney Springs ... you can also check with Give Kids the World and see if they have an volunteer shifts left!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@Dis5150 you could do a monorail "crawl". A progressive dinner, like cocktails at the Contemporary, Apps at the Poly and dinner at Grand Floridian. TONS to shop/eat walk around at the Springs.


----------



## IamTrike

Jim Tancredi said:


> Awesome!  Not having done a Disney race before, the anticipation is killing me.  I'm sure that all of this moves like clockwork, else there would be a lot of confused people wandering around.  I'm probably overreacting to pre-race concerns, but I just don't want to screw anything up. Thank you again, Bryana!


  It might not function completely like clockwork, but there are plenty of announcements, signage and long lines of people that you can follow.




Dis5150 said:


> More on the shoe talk - Do you guys wear your shoes two days in a row (for Dopey)? @ZellyB you said you use the same pair for the 5k and 10k? For some reason I was thinking I needed to take 2 pairs and use them every other day? I just got a new pair of Nike Zoom Structure's which I like ok. They will be my marathon shoe. My Brooks Transcends still have enough life in them for a half if needed but it would be much better if I could use them for the 5k &10k and save my Nikes for the half and full. Thoughts on this? I didn't know if using them on the two long back to back races would be ok? I don't have the money to get another pair of Nikes before Dopey so the Brooks are my only other option...


I usually bring multiple pairs.     Are you doing back to back long runs in your training?  If you are are you wearing the same shoes for those runs, it shouldn't be an issue during Dopey.   I have heard that shoes need a day to recover as a running myth.  It's been debunked though.   

"Stephen Cook, Marcus Kester, and Michael Brunet at Tulane University showed that even after a 24 or 48-hour “rest period,” the cushioning of a shoe showed no evidence of recovery following a simulated run on a mechanical impact-testing machine."

Rotating a shoes could be  beneficial for you the runner during training because different shoes could cause you to engage different muscles or because they could cause slightly different joint stress. 

I'll probably have 3 pairs of shoes.  5k and 10k shoes, half/rain shoes, and Full Shoes.  You could probably get by with two.  If you only bring two or one, bring newspaper to shove in your shoes between races to help them dry out.


----------



## sourire

FFigawi said:


> There's a truck selling craft beer and other fun carbonated beverages in the parking lot finish area.


WHATTTTT?! That is awesome. Can you charge it to the MagicBand?! 



Sailormoon2 said:


> @Dis5150 you could do a monorail "crawl". A progressive dinner, like cocktails at the Contemporary, Apps at the Poly and dinner at Grand Floridian.


This thread is full of amazing ideas!


----------



## michigandergirl

Question about Memory Maker: Am I understanding right that if one person in my group bought MM, we can all go in on it as long as our accounts are linked on MDE??

Btw, I love how active this thread is lately with all the excitement. We're going to Disney next month!!!!


----------



## Tennesotans

Happy December everyone 

+1 to rotating shoes (for training as much as for race day). I ordered my race day shoes earlier this week (one pair JUST hit the 500 mile marker... totally coincidence... not in response to any forum peer pressure  )
+1 to BYOC (bring your own carbs)
+1 to being anxious pre-race.. esp if this is your first runDisney event. Just remember there are 15+ corrals... that's a 45 minute cushion right there. You can't start in a corral AHEAD of your bib "letter" -- but you can move back (I did this last year). Just saying...

Lessee... the obsession checklist...
Broached: shoes, transportation to the event, fast passes, carbs, pictures, family view areas (and THEIR transportation options)...
Pending: the weather, the course (the marathon better loop through Pandora :: serious face :: ), pace groups, taper madness, the weather, this years medals, are they announcing themed shoes this year?, the weather...

32 days... tick tick tick


----------



## rteetz

michigandergirl said:


> Question about Memory Maker: Am I understanding right that if one person in my group bought MM, we can all go in on it as long as our accounts are linked on MDE??
> 
> Btw, I love how active this thread is lately with all the excitement. We're going to Disney next month!!!!


Correct if one person has MM you can link your photos to that one account.


----------



## rteetz

Tennesotans said:


> Happy December everyone
> 
> +1 to rotating shoes (for training as much as for race day). I ordered my race day shoes earlier this week (one pair JUST hit the 500 mile marker... totally coincidence... not in response to any forum peer pressure  )
> +1 to BYOC (bring your own carbs)
> +1 to being anxious pre-race.. esp if this is your first runDisney event. Just remember there are 15+ corrals... that's a 45 minute cushion right there. You can't start in a corral AHEAD of your bib "letter" -- but you can move back (I did this last year). Just saying...
> 
> Lessee... the obsession checklist...
> Broached: shoes, transportation to the event, fast passes, carbs, pictures, family view areas (and THEIR transportation options)...
> Pending: the weather, the course (the marathon better loop through Pandora :: serious face :: ), pace groups, taper madness, the weather, this years medals, are they announcing themed shoes this year?, the weather...
> 
> 32 days... tick tick tick


I don’t think they will go through pandora being that the race runs through AK when the park is open. That would be problematic. 

As for shoes who knows since New Balance doesn’t seem to be coming back.


----------



## IamTrike

Tennesotans said:


> Lessee... the obsession checklist...
> Broached: shoes, transportation to the event, fast passes, carbs, pictures, family view areas (and THEIR transportation options)...
> Pending: the weather, the course (the marathon better loop through Pandora :: serious face :: ), pace groups, *taper madness*, the weather, this years medals, are they announcing themed shoes this year?, the weather...
> 
> 32 days... tick tick tick


Taper madness is always fun


----------



## Beast2Prince

So a lower leg injury brought my training to a screeching halt. I had some pain in the inside of my lower leg a few inches above my ankle. I felt it during a short run a few days after a long run. X-rays were negative so I’ve been treating it with ice and rest. But now we’re a month out and it feels like I’m starting over. I ran a half marathon in mid October, but my longest run since then was 10 miles a few weeks ago. I did 30 miles on a stationary bike last weekend, but need to get feet to pavement. I plan on easing back into my training this weekend hoping for no pain, but really don’t know what to do to prepare me for the marathon. At this point I just want to finish, so any advice on how to prepare between now and marathon weekend would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Disney at Heart

ZellyB said:


> Well, it's my first time doing Dopey, so take what I say with a huge grain of salt, but I have one pair of shoes I got that I like for short distances and a different model for longer races.  I've never had a problem in running in the same pair of shoes back-to-back though.  The only concern might be rain or something where they get soaked and don't have time to dry out before the next day.  Is there some reason it's a bad idea to run in the same shoes on consecutive days I just don't know about?


And, of course, if it is like a summer-hot run and my feet sweat a lot, there is the possibility that they won't dry out for the second day's run. And then they start to STINK! So I always like to have two pairs to alternate to be sure they have plenty of time to dry. Or maybe you all don't have stinky shoes?



Dis5150 said:


> So... how much fun can DD27 and I have NOT doing parks? Is anyone else doing this or done this in the past and what did you do? We are there from Wednesday thru Tuesday afternoon.


There are lots of things to do! Wednesday is Expo day, so take your time picking up bibs, tee shirts, and shopping. At the beginning of the week, the Christmas decorations will still be up, so do a resort tour: BC Chocolate Carousel,YC train set, Swolphin lobby trees and huge chocolate Santa scene, WL and AKL magnificent trees, not to mention just watching animals on the savannah in a rocking chair at AKL, etc. Contemporary also has gingerbread display and great stores to look in. Oh, and don't forget the marshmellow roasting and evening movies at most resorts! GF has the life sized Gingerbread House and you can spend an afternoon listening to the pianist and orchestra there. DS will have the Christmas tree trail still up for for the first couple of days, and you can always go up in the balloon or cruise in the amphibicars while you are there. Fort Wilderness has an amazing bunch of decorations on all the RVs and campsites, and you could take in Hoop-de-Doo Review or Mickey's Backyard Bar-B-Que Then there is miniature golf at Fantasia Gardens or Winter/Summerland. If it is warm enough, resort pools are entertaining to sit beside, participate in pool activities, or go down a cool slide. Some even have hot tubs. Visit Scat Cats or Yeehaw Bob at the Port Orleans resorts. Then there is always delicious eating around the various resorts. Check with your resort for what offerings they will have there. Oh, yes, and ride the monorail around or take a ferry/ resort boat to get your "ride fix." And, you might even want to rest a little! Search around the website for ideas! These are some ideas. Others are chiming in too, so I know you won't be bored!


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> Thanks everyone on the shoe discussion. I will be bringing 3 pairs, just in case!
> 
> On another topic, talked to my sister last night and she and my BIL might not be able to go on our trip due to some unexpected expenses. They were purchasing my and DD27's park tickets for us thru the military discount. So talked to DD27 and we decided that she and I are NOT going to do parks on this trip. This will allow sis and BIL the option to just come down for the weekend (they are only running the marathon) and race as cheaply as possible if they can swing it. (I already have DVC rented on points for the 4 of us).
> 
> So... how much fun can DD27 and I have NOT doing parks? Is anyone else doing this or done this in the past and what did you do? We are there from Wednesday thru Tuesday afternoon.


Disney Springs has a ton now. Dining, shopping, experiences, and more. 

Definitely resort hop too. The resorts offer a lot to do. 

Ft. Wilderness has some stuff to do. You can tour the horse barn, walk around, do archery and more.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

All the talk of shoes, here's another tip we do (and some of you may already do so).  I pack my running shoes and socks in my carry on.  Just one pair of shoes in the carry on (I take 2 to rotate for the race though).  I figure if my checked bag gets delayed I could buy some running clothes at the Expo.  I know people always say don't wear new clothes on race day as you don't know how it'll rub.  But I've never had that problem.  Now my socks I'm pretty particular towards so I need to make sure I have those as well as my shoes.  

I'm probably taking 3 pairs of shoes but just rotating 2 for the races.  I like my running shoes so much that I have a pair that is the same as my running ones but I use for non-running.  So I will fly in those and technically have those as a backup as well in the event we have 2 days of races that are wash outs and they don't dry.


----------



## michigandergirl

Beast2Prince said:


> So a lower leg injury brought my training to a screeching halt. I had some pain in the inside of my lower leg a few inches above my ankle. I felt it during a short run a few days after a long run. X-rays were negative so I’ve been treating it with ice and rest. But now we’re a month out and it feels like I’m starting over. I ran a half marathon in mid October, but my longest run since then was 10 miles a few weeks ago. I did 30 miles on a stationary bike last weekend, but need to get feet to pavement. I plan on easing back into my training this weekend hoping for no pain, but really don’t know what to do to prepare me for the marathon. At this point I just want to finish, so any advice on how to prepare between now and marathon weekend would be greatly appreciated.



I had a mild tibial stress reaction back in September. I took two weeks off from running and cross trained on a stationary bike and elliptical. I iced every night for 30 minutes for about 4 weeks straight. After the two weeks off from running I eased back into it, just running 3 days a week and continued to cross train. If it became painful again I would back off again for a couple of days. Walking wasn't painful so I did a lot of that too. I also started wearing calf compression sleeves when running for added support. There will be some discomfort while easing back into running, but I was back to half marathon shape after a total of 5 weeks. 

It's frustrating for sure, but there's still hope. The hardest part is being patient with your body. Good luck!


----------



## cavepig

Beast2Prince said:


> So a lower leg injury brought my training to a screeching halt. I had some pain in the inside of my lower leg a few inches above my ankle. I felt it during a short run a few days after a long run. X-rays were negative so I’ve been treating it with ice and rest. But now we’re a month out and it feels like I’m starting over. I ran a half marathon in mid October, but my longest run since then was 10 miles a few weeks ago. I did 30 miles on a stationary bike last weekend, but need to get feet to pavement. I plan on easing back into my training this weekend hoping for no pain, but really don’t know what to do to prepare me for the marathon. At this point I just want to finish, so any advice on how to prepare between now and marathon weekend would be greatly appreciated.


Before 2016 Dopey I got hurt so switched to run/walk intervals to at least get mileage in, it wasn't as fast or as much but I was getting time on my feet which is what I needed.  So, now anytime I feel anything off I switch to intervals & may do :90 run/:30 walk or even 2:30 run/:30walk, you can play around and do any ratio that you feel comfortable with. If you already do intervals this obviously won't help, but if you don't it might help you get more time on your feet without overdoing it since running & walking use different muscles.


----------



## FFigawi

sourire said:


> WHATTTTT?! That is awesome. Can you charge it to the MagicBand?!



Of course! That's how you pay for beer in AK and Epcot too.


----------



## camaker

Beast2Prince said:


> So a lower leg injury brought my training to a screeching halt. I had some pain in the inside of my lower leg a few inches above my ankle. I felt it during a short run a few days after a long run. X-rays were negative so I’ve been treating it with ice and rest. But now we’re a month out and it feels like I’m starting over. I ran a half marathon in mid October, but my longest run since then was 10 miles a few weeks ago. I did 30 miles on a stationary bike last weekend, but need to get feet to pavement. I plan on easing back into my training this weekend hoping for no pain, but really don’t know what to do to prepare me for the marathon. At this point I just want to finish, so any advice on how to prepare between now and marathon weekend would be greatly appreciated.



I sustained injuries in the lead up to both the 2016 (torn hamstring) and 2017 (patellofemoral chondromalacia) Marathon Weekends that brought my training to a standstill until about a month before the races. Similar to @cavepig, switching to run/walk intervals and getting as much training in as possible with them allowed me to complete and enjoy both race weekends. Try a number of different run/walk combinations to see what works best for your situation. Mine ranged from 1:00/3:00 for the hamstring to 3:00/0:30 for the knee.


----------



## Z-Knight

So I am finally reaching my pre-injury level. I had a 10k today and finished it in 48:57 (even split this to the second!) - only 12 seconds slower than my PR. I actually held back in this race because of bad planning. I wanted to run fast, but told myself that I should just try to manage a good race and I started slow - plus the hills didn't help and it was a loop so hills 2 times. I finished it and had a lot left - so this is a good race overall. I think my Jan 10k (local) will definitely be under 48:00...kind of hoping to hit 46:00 because my recent 5K times have been around 22:00 - 23:00 and those were not all out races either. So far so good, although I wish I could have reached this level a couple of months sooner so my Marathon would potentially be better. We'll see - my long runs have been poor recently so I might have been focused too much on short speed rather than long endurance. Oh well.


----------



## courtneybeth

18 mile run is complete. Maintained about a 12:30 average per mile in mid70 degree weather. It’s my new goal training pace and I felt good - about a minute per mile faster than what I was doing before my first full. 

I’m coming for you Dopey.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Disney at Heart said:


> And then they start to STINK!



I call that well-seasoned


----------



## Dopey Devon

Hey does anyone know if Dtech have iPhone X cases? Hoping to get a new marathon weekend cover for my phone but dont know if they’ll have them. Uk is seemingly a bit poor for iPhone X cases...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Dopey Devon said:


> Hey does anyone know if Dtech have iPhone X cases? Hoping to get a new marathon weekend cover for my phone but dont know if they’ll have them. Uk is seemingly a bit poor for iPhone X cases...



Didn’t see them in November but they may have them by January


----------



## rteetz

Dopey Devon said:


> Hey does anyone know if Dtech have iPhone X cases? Hoping to get a new marathon weekend cover for my phone but dont know if they’ll have them. Uk is seemingly a bit poor for iPhone X cases...


Yes just got them in within the last day or two.


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week! 

Today’s Sundays are for Disney question: 

Where are you staying for Marathon weekend? 

My answer: Bay Lake Tower. It’s my first time there or at an MK resort in general so I’m incredibly excited for that.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?



BC/YC. Easy park access and great location for a beer stop.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?



Beach Club Villas!


----------



## garneska

rteetz said:


> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?



Fort Wilderness Campground


----------



## camaker

Coronado Springs. Really wanted POFQ, but this is what the TA had. Here's hoping that my building request is honored, as some of the CSR buildings can be as much as 3/4 mile from the food court. Not what I want for Marathon Weekend.


----------



## SheHulk

I’m staying at the Contemporary too! Hoping DH will pop out in the early morning hours to see me go by in the marathon.


----------



## drummerwife

Coronado for us too. We were booked at BC but found out we’d save over $1100 by switching. It’s all good though since we consider CSR our “home” resort.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Old Key West.  First time I've stayed there.


----------



## emilyindisney

We’re splitting our week between Coronado and Animal Kingdom Villas. Very excited to check out CSR- we got a great deal and are hoping to see one of their refurb’d rooms!


----------



## michigandergirl

rteetz said:


> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?



Staying at The Beach Club! This will be my second time staying there.


----------



## MissLiss279

I’m at Boardwalk! First time in a deluxe. I rented DVC points this year, and it was only about $100 total more than All Star Sports was for me last year for the same number of days. So I figured I would try it out!  I’m a little worried about getting CS breakfast (with a protein option) there, but I plan to try out Prime Now delivery for some options, and I might try the non-character room at Trattoria al Forno.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Boardwalk Villas


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Saratoga Springs. 2nd time there, renting DVC points.

I miss my old home base of POFQ, but the full kitchen setup makes it well worth it.


----------



## bryana

I’m at BC/YC too! I’ve stayed at one of the Boardwalk area hotels for every rundisney race I’ve done and I love the convenience. Since the park is usually open or about to open by the time I finish, I love walking back through Epcot to get back to the hotel instead of taking a bus. It’s a good cooldown and I can grab a giant iced whatever from Starbucks or a treat from the bakery in France!


----------



## courtneybeth

Beach Club Villas!

Chose it because of the pool and proximity to Epcot for post race movement and foods. 

Looks like a lot of us are in that area. Paaaaarty!


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week!
> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:
> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?


Slummin' at All-Star Sports, been happy with it & don't spend a lot of time in the room anyway.  I love how small it is too.




courtneybeth said:


> 18 mile run is complete. Maintained about a 12:30 average per mile in mid70 degree weather. It’s my new goal training pace and I felt good - about a minute per mile faster than what I was doing before my first full.
> 
> I’m coming for you Dopey.


 Awesome!  Oh, how I would love mid-70s, sounds glorious!  It's been high30s/40s running so I can't complain  but we'll be hitting teens/low20s this week when I run & windy of course & the thought of 70s sounds wonderful.



garneska said:


> Fort Wilderness Campground


Cabins or your own camper/RV or tent camping (I've actually read people tent camping for the marathon & have no idea how they can sleep)? We stayed there all the time growing up in our camper or cabins, love that place.


----------



## bryana

cavepig said:


> Slummin' at All-Star Sports, been happy with it & don't spend a lot of time in the room anyway.



This is where I was originally booked because it was supposed to be a solo trip. My parents, sister, and brother in law ended up deciding to come a couple of months ago though. My sister and I decided to share a room but she didn’t want to stay at a resort with only bus transportation so I ended up getting a Pin code in the mail with a great price at YC. Can’t argue with the offer my sister made me to still only pay what I would have paid at All Star and she’d pick up the rest to stay deluxe! Feeling very grateful for that opportunity.


----------



## cavepig

bryana said:


> This is where I was originally booked because it was supposed to be a solo trip. My parents, sister, and brother in law ended up deciding to come a couple of months ago though. My sister and I decided to share a room but she didn’t want to stay at a resort with only bus transportation so I ended up getting a Pin code in the mail with a great price at YC. Can’t argue with the offer my sister made me to still only pay what I would have paid at All Star and she’d pick up the rest to stay deluxe! Feeling very grateful for that opportunity.


Cool, That's an awesome sister too!


----------



## Dr Q

POP here...first time staying there.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sunday Question:

I'll completely break with trend as we are staying off-site renting a house in Champions Gate. We have a group that will be as small as five and as large as 13 or 14 (it's less than a month away and I still don't know) so we could save a ton of money and much more easily manage the last-minute room needs of our crazy travel party by renting a house rather than trying to figure out rooms at Disney Resorts. We did the same thing last year and it worked out well. 

Since I am the resident Disney "expert" (as the quotations hopefully imply, I am using that term verrrry loosely) I have been tasked with all the dining and FP+ planning. I think I finished all of it today and everything went to plan. We (I) knew we weren't going to get Pandora (either attraction), 7DMT, or FEA so I am really happy with how everything went. Was able to split the group in certain circumstances and still hit the attractions we wanted at the same time (we have some very small children in the group, so getting simultaneous Space Mountain/Peter Pan, ToT/Little Mermaid, and EE/Nemo was a necessity). Our latest FP+ over 4 days at 4 parks is 1:05 PM so we could possibly have a chance to add some extras each day (although I'm not counting on it, I know how fast everything gets picked over after the first-timers/stragglers get hip to the system on days as busy as these will be). I'll be posting in a little more detail in my journal and doing a trip report afterward if anyone is interested.

Definitely feeling the excitement now.


----------



## garneska

cavepig said:


> Cabins or your own camper/RV or tent camping (I've actually read people tent camping for the marathon & have no idea how they can sleep)? We stayed there all the time growing up in our camper or cabins, love that place.



We have our own RV, so sleeping is not an issue. I gave an awesome matress topper, a/c or heat depending on what we need, my own pillows, etc.  This will be our third Disney marathon in the RV. Prior to that we usually stay at Poly or Contemporary, we like using monorails to get to the start rather than busses.

The great thing with the RV is we take the dogs.


----------



## lhermiston

Um, I’ll be spending marathon weekend at home. :/


----------



## TeeterTots

rteetz said:


> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?


AKV Jambo House


----------



## VAfamily1998

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?
> 
> My answer: Bay Lake Tower. It’s my first time there or at an MK resort in general so I’m incredibly excited for that.


Just changed our reservation yesterday to Old Key West.   We were going to stay at the Fort Wilderness cabins, but it was going to be a tight squeeze (Dh, me, and our four teen boys) and I wasn't happy about the new "dogs allowed" policy.  I'm a little bummed to be missing the fort though.


----------



## cavepig

garneska said:


> We have our own RV, so sleeping is not an issue. I gave an awesome matress topper, a/c or heat depending on what we need, my own pillows, etc.  This will be our third Disney marathon in the RV. Prior to that we usually stay at Poly or Contemporary, we like using monorails to get to the start rather than busses.
> 
> The great thing with the RV is we take the dogs.


Oh that Sounds awesome! Sleeping in a bed you already know sounds like a major plus.



Dr Q said:


> POP here...first time staying there.


Pop is great & bonus cause you can walk over to AOA & have access to their foodcourt easily with their Pasta your way!


----------



## LSUfan4444

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?
> 
> My answer: Bay Lake Tower. It’s my first time there or at an MK resort in general so I’m incredibly excited for that.



Boardwalk Vilas for us as well. Staying for over a week and each day we ware either starting or ending at Hollywood Studios or Epcot to take full advantage of being "walkable"


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

rteetz said:


> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?


Pop Century for me!


----------



## cavepig

Posted on social media by rundisney in case you didn’t see it


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

cavepig said:


> Posted on social media by rundisney in case you didn’t see it



Wow, is that same design available on a t-shirt? Seems I remember someone posted it a week ago or so.

It didn't ring a bell then, but now I want one! Love those colors.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I’m staying at Coronado Springs. Although I’m currently waiting on Disney to fix the last name on my reservation because it was misspelled. Until they fix it, I can’t link the reservation to My Disney Experience and I’m getting paranoid something is going to get messed up.


----------



## Beast2Prince

rteetz said:


> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?



Saratoga Springs

On a separate note, I was able to run 3 miles this morning completely pain free. I’ll now shoot for 5 miles on Wednesday, along with some more miles on the stationary bike throughout the week. Hopefully I’m over whatever the issue was and I can get a good solid month of training in.


----------



## JClimacus

Sunday Question: Polynesian. It's one of the few resorts that can fit 5 adults in one room. Even besides that, it's a great resort and I like taking the monorail to the races.


----------



## cavepig

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Wow, is that same design available on a t-shirt? Seems I remember someone posted it a week ago or so.
> 
> It didn't ring a bell then, but now I want one! Love those colors.


 Yep the disney store online. I like it too but am holding out for what’s at the expo.looks like you need to order by tomorrow dec4
https://www.shopdisney.com/property...y&LSID=6146859|11502922|jar4dpgs4w002d7s051h6


----------



## LSUfan4444

Packing for us begins when we start saying..."Might as well go ahead and leave that out, just put it in the guest bedroom"

Today, after using this backpack last night we have now officially started packing.


----------



## Nole95

Beach Club Villas.
Doing Dopey this year and wanted to be close to EPCOT.


----------



## Sakigt

FT Wilderness in our hybrid pop up camper. Well so far we only have dates until the 4th so no FP for us but should be able to pick up the last few days last minute. Excited to spend New Years until the Monday after at the Fort!


----------



## courtneybeth

cavepig said:


> Awesome! Oh, how I would love mid-70s, sounds glorious! It's been high30s/40s running so I can't complain but we'll be hitting teens/low20s this week when I run & windy of course & the thought of 70s sounds wonderful.



I’m in California and don’t understand weather. What’s 30 degrees? Weather can go below freezing? Yikes.  

In all seriousness, I wish you warmer temps and luck running in cold. 




cavepig said:


> Posted on social media by rundisney in case you didn’t see it View attachment 286428




I would love that to be a design to be on merch expo. The throw back looks great.


----------



## hotblooded

Pop Century for me. I’ve stayed in several places for marathon weekend, and I keep returning to Pop because in my opinion, it has the best event bus system: one central stop, next door to the expo, and only sharing with AoA, as well as very frequent dedicated buses on race morning. Staying in an Epcot area resort was a nightmare.


----------



## RENThead09

POP century again.   This will be the 5th POP marathon stay for me.  hoping for new remodeled room like I had for wine and dine weekend. 
Have stayed at the Contemporary (garden buildings) and Coronado but keep coming back to POP.  
Love the make your own pasta at Art of Animation just a short walk across the bridge away.


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?
> 
> My answer: Bay Lake Tower. It’s my first time there or at an MK resort in general so I’m incredibly excited for that.



Poly for me. Love the atmosphere there.


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?



Saratoga Springs!


----------



## Sailormoon2

rteetz said:


> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?


PoP (first time) for me!! Thanks to @hotblooded for posting the positive review. I'm hoping for  a renovated room, I usually stay Deluxe so I'm a little anxious, but know I will love the refurb rooms 



courtneybeth said:


> I would love that to be a design to be on merch expo. The throw back looks great.


I love that you said that, I'm genuinely replying just to show how different people are, because I do NOT want that to be the shirt design. LOL! It just goes to show that you can't please everybody. I'm really hoping for Classic solid colours.


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?
> 
> My answer: Bay Lake Tower. It’s my first time there or at an MK resort in general so I’m incredibly excited for that.


 Contemporary in a garden wing room.  We might see you on the monorail....

[


----------



## mrsg00fy

Sailormoon2 said:


> PoP (first time) for me!! Thanks to @hotblooded for posting the positive review. I'm hoping for  a renovated room, I usually stay Deluxe so I'm a little anxious, but know I will love the refurb rooms
> 
> 
> I love that you said that, I'm genuinely replying just to show how different people are, because I do NOT want that to be the shirt design. LOL! It just goes to show that you can't please everybody. I'm really hoping for Classic solid colours.


Do not be anxious. Stayed there for Dark Side this year and it was great. Best bu s service for any Rundisney event. Proximity to art of animations pasta bar was also wonderful.


----------



## SheHulk

IamTrike said:


> Contemporary in a garden wing room.  We might see you on the monorail....
> 
> [


Me too! We got a group deal through our travel agent! I'll try to keep it down in case you are our neighbor...


----------



## Sailormoon2

mrsg00fy said:


> Best bu s service for any Rundisney event


Goooo PoP! 
I hope it keeps this up!


----------



## mrsg00fy

As to the question of the day... we are staying Boardwalk Villas this time. I try to stretch those DVC points as far as possible. Lol. My husband and older son will be with me so I'm happy we have the one bedroom villa. I'm doing dopey so it will be nice to retire early and for them to have their own space to stay up late.


----------



## Dopey Devon

I’m staying at Pop too! First time at Pop but for all those staying at All Star and OKW I’ve stayed at those for rundisney weekends and never had any problems with either, both great stays!


----------



## Keels

Another Marathon Weekend with the Fun Bunch at Beach Club Villas! Though, our group is spread out this time around - Boardwalk Villas, BLT, Poly and Coronado Springs ... but it will be fun to visit each other at different hotels!


----------



## IamTrike

SheHulk said:


> Me too! We got a group deal through our travel agent! I'll try to keep it down in case you are our neighbor...



We did as well.  We've been alternating between there and the Poly for the past couple marathon weekends.  Walking up the ramp to the monorail is hard and then transferring monorails on Marathon morning can be tough.

I'll be running with the:
 3 Caballeros on Thursday.  (I'm Panchito)
 Toy Story Characters on Friday (I'm woody)
 Peter Pan, Captain Hook and Tinkerbell on Saturday ( I'm Pann)
 Dapper Dans and the Mayor on Sunday  (I'm the blue Dan)


----------



## roxymama

Sneaker news...
https://sneakernews.com/2017/12/01/asics-disney-snow-white-seven-dwarfs-pack/

Asics to team with Disney on Snow White, evil queen and all 7 dwarfs (Dopey included) shoes.  Not sure you'd want to run in these but here y'all go.  (Also bets on if snow is princess weekend's theme???)


----------



## SheHulk

IamTrike said:


> We did as well.  We've been alternating between there and the Poly for the past couple marathon weekends.  Walking up the ramp to the monorail is hard and then transferring monorails on Marathon morning can be tough.
> 
> I'll be running with the:
> 3 Caballeros on Thursday.  (I'm Panchito)
> Toy Story Characters on Friday (I'm woody)
> Peter Pan, Captain Hook and Tinkerbell on Saturday ( I'm Pann)
> Dapper Dans and the Mayor on Sunday  (I'm the blue Dan)


We've been all over the map for Marathon Weekends: Sarasota Springs, Wilderness Lodge, Beach Club, now here. Wilderness Lodge was the only one that was at all inconvenient and it wasn't bad.
You got all the good characters in your groups! I'd say look out for me but I look nothing like my avatar lol and I can't seem to settle on a costume.
Is everyone else settled on costumes by now?


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Sneaker news...
> https://sneakernews.com/2017/12/01/asics-disney-snow-white-seven-dwarfs-pack/
> 
> Asics to team with Disney on Snow White, evil queen and all 7 dwarfs (Dopey included) shoes.  Not sure you'd want to run in these but here y'all go.  (Also bets on if snow is princess weekend's theme???)


Thinking about it now why hasn’t Disney done Dopey running shoes yet? I mean I would totally buy a pair.


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> Thinking about it now why hasn’t Disney done Dopey running shoes yet? I mean I would totally buy a pair.



I'm not sure these are even rundisney related...much like the belle ones from new balance.  And they are available now but not sure if in the US now that I look closer into the links.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

Saratoga Springs for us.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> I'm not sure these are even rundisney related...much like the belle ones from new balance.  And they are available now but not sure if in the US now that I look closer into the links.


They aren’t but I’m honestly surprised they didn’t do it with New Balance.


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?
> 
> My answer: Bay Lake Tower. It’s my first time there or at an MK resort in general so I’m incredibly excited for that.



Add us to the BC crew! We splurged on a deluxe room this time!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Thinking about it now why hasn’t Disney done Dopey running shoes yet? I mean I would totally buy a pair.



You'd buy anything with Dopey on it


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> You'd buy anything with Dopey on it


I just might. I mean I already have Dumbo, Donald, Goofy, and Space Mountain shoes...


----------



## baxter24

Sunday question: Pop Century!


----------



## gjramsey

Sunday question:  AoA Cars Family suite


----------



## emilyindisney

Lots of people staying DVC/Villas! How many of you guys utilize your kitchen? Do you cook some of your preferred running meals to play it safe? Or do you eat out and enjoy a chore free vacation regardless?

We always stay in a studio so though we only have a kitchenette I love the ability to toast and microwave race morning breakfasts!


----------



## lhermiston

hotblooded said:


> Pop Century for me. I’ve stayed in several places for marathon weekend, and I keep returning to Pop because in my opinion, it has the best event bus system: one central stop, next door to the expo, and only sharing with AoA, as well as very frequent dedicated buses on race morning. Staying in an Epcot area resort was a nightmare.



I agree, re: Pop. It was a great resort for marathon weekend 2017. The transportation was so convenient and we got to watch a bunch of runners complete their half on Saturday morning.


----------



## lhermiston

Also: not impressed with the ASICS, but to each their own.


----------



## courtneybeth

Sailormoon2 said:


> I love that you said that, I'm genuinely replying just to show how different people are, because I do NOT want that to be the shirt design. LOL! It just goes to show that you can't please everybody. I'm really hoping for Classic solid colours.





I'm good with anything.


----------



## Keels

emilyindisney said:


> Lots of people staying DVC/Villas! How many of you guys utilize your kitchen? Do you cook some of your preferred running meals to play it safe? Or do you eat out and enjoy a chore free vacation regardless?
> 
> We always stay in a studio so though we only have a kitchenette I love the ability to toast and microwave race morning breakfasts!



I use it mostly for bottled water, mimosa makings, Body Armor/chocolate milk (recovery drinks) and then Uncrustables and bagels. I don’t cook there because it’s Disney and I want to eat restaurant foods instead.


----------



## Barca33Runner

lhermiston said:


> Also: not impressed with the ASICS, but to each their own.



I’m honestly not sure what they’re going for there. Those are definitely a “fashion” sneaker rather than a performance model. ASICS does this with type of theming with gel lytes and other of their older models for sneakerheads. I run in ASICS so I wouldn’t mind seeing them work something out with rD, but this appears to be a completely separate endeavor.


----------



## rteetz

BC is taking the cake right now with 8 Disers staying there. Pop is close behind with 7. SSR has 5. 

Music and Movies 0.
POR/POFQ 0. This surprises me as that’s usually a popular destination. 
GF 0. 
WL 0. 
Swan/Dolphin 0. 
CBR 0.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Sunday question - Bonnet Creek. Huge group staying in a few large suites. Should be awesome.

Roll Tide!


----------



## WhereInFlorida

rteetz said:


> BC is taking the cake right now with 8 Disers staying there. Pop is close behind with 7. SSR has 5.
> 
> Music and Movies 0.
> POR/POFQ 0. This surprises me as that’s usually a popular destination.
> GF 0.
> WL 0.
> Swan/Dolphin 0.
> CBR 0.



POR for me, first time there for marathon weekend.  Usually at BC/YC for the crew to cheer me home (and sleep in) but switching it up this year.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## FFigawi

Nice spreadsheet! Learning from @DopeyBadger?


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Nice spreadsheet! Learning from @DopeyBadger?


I am nowhere near his skills.


----------



## RENThead09

rteetz said:


> Thinking about it now why hasn’t Disney done Dopey running shoes yet? I mean I would totally buy a pair.



they are casual shoes, not running.

the "dwarfs" are pretty much just the colors with Snow White having a bow and the witch a crown to distinguish.  

on your comment, yes, they need to have a dopey running shoe.  hahaha


----------



## ell13

rteetz said:


> BC is taking the cake right now with 8 Disers staying there. Pop is close behind with 7. SSR has 5.
> 
> Music and Movies 0.
> POR/POFQ 0. This surprises me as that’s usually a popular destination.
> GF 0.
> WL 0.
> Swan/Dolphin 0.
> CBR 0.


We are at SSR


----------



## rteetz

RENThead09 said:


> they are casual shoes, not running.
> 
> the "dwarfs" are pretty much just the colors with Snow White having a bow and the witch a crown to distinguish.
> 
> on your comment, yes, they need to have a dopey running shoe.  hahaha


I know they aren't for running. Either way I wouldn't get those they are not appealing whatsoever. I hope they figure out something. I have come to really like New Balance and it appears to be pretty certain they aren't coming back.


----------



## rteetz

ell13 said:


> We are at SSR


SSR up to 6 now!


----------



## ell13

So we are a month away from our arrival and for some reason I remember knowing  my bib number by this point. This will be our 4th Disney Marathon (2nd Dopey). Or am I misremembering?


----------



## bryana

ell13 said:


> So we are a month away from our arrival and for some reason I remember knowing  my bib number by this point. This will be our 4th Disney Marathon (2nd Dopey). Or am I misremembering?



2017 was 16th, 2016 the 9th, and 2015 on the 10th. So, maybe the end of the this week or next week.


----------



## Keels

TA and Charity registrations close on the 13th, so I would imagine right around then for bibs.


----------



## mawatcha

Sunday question - POR. Loved POFQ so much in '16, that we wanted to try a different resort but still be close to FQ .


----------



## cburnett11

Sunday question:  1 night at POR, 7 nights at AKL.


----------



## NurseRunner

All star sports here.  Waitlisted for Poly and Kidani but it is looking somewhat not going to happen at this point.  Have stayed at Sports in the past so its not overly saddening.


----------



## bellrae

For those that have had the early entry to the expo before - is it only early entry for the bib pick up and runDisney merch, or are all the other merchants also open during the Wednesday morning?


----------



## Disney at Heart

OKW for Marathon Weekend this year. First time there, but closing in on my goal of staying at every Disney resort at least once!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

emilyindisney said:


> How many of you guys utilize your kitchen?



This is our second year at Saratoga Springs. We make good use of the kitchen. Coffee, pre-race breakfast, quick breakfast items for non-runners (bars, cereal, frozen items), lunch of sandwiches or frozen pizzas, pasta dinners. And storage of post-race carb reloading beverages.

We only have 1 ADR this year and not even sure we'll go to a park, so the kitchen is a must.


----------



## MissLiss279

bellrae said:


> For those that have had the early entry to the expo before - is it only early entry for the bib pick up and runDisney merch, or are all the other merchants also open during the Wednesday morning?


If I am remembering correctly, I think everything (all the vendor booths and runDisney merch) was open for early entry.


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?


Port Orleans - Riverside. This is my first time staying at either of the Port Orleans and it's a Royal Room. I'm super excited about this because my friends picked it in part because Tiana is my favorite Disney princess and in part because none of us have stayed there.

I will say I'm jealous of the BC/YC group because that's kind of my favorite hotel but it's a bit out of the price range this year.



rteetz said:


> POR/POFQ 0. This surprises me as that’s usually a popular destination.


I'll be repping for POR.


----------



## Tennesotans

Sunday Question: Boardwalk (through marathon weekend) and then our first stay at Poly 

Its starting to feel real! Off to hit the treadmill...


----------



## jeanigor

Dis5150 said:


> So... how much fun can DD27 and I have NOT doing parks? Is anyone else doing this or done this in the past and what did you do? We are there from Wednesday thru Tuesday afternoon.



I did Dopey #2 (and quite a few other runDisney weekends) without park tickets. Lots to do, Kind of lets you focus on the races too.



rteetz said:


> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?



We are staying at All Star Sports. I am thinking of renting points from a friend for a 1BR DVC post Dopey....splurge.



emilyindisney said:


> Lots of people staying DVC/Villas! How many of you guys utilize your kitchen? Do you cook some of your preferred running meals to play it safe? Or do you eat out and enjoy a chore free vacation regardless?



I use the fridge and washer/dryer more than the stove. I don't 'cook' at Disney. About the furthest I would go is putting a Stouffer's in the oven.


----------



## jmasgat

2 nights at Pop, 4 at AKL.  Stalking every DVC rental board in existence and not following Elsa's advice to Let it Go (you're welcome for your earworm for the day)


----------



## bkrolick

Anisum said:


> Port Orleans - Riverside. This is my first time staying at either of the Port Orleans and it's a Royal Room. I'm super excited about this because my friends picked it in part because Tiana is my favorite Disney princess and in part because none of us have stayed there.
> 
> We stayed at POR 2 years ago when we took our daughter to Disney for the first time and stayed in a Royal room.  Super nice rooms.  Love all of the little "Disney" things they hide in them.  Plus it is a very pretty walk back to the main resort area.  Walking around POR at night was one of my favorite parts of the trip.  We had gone in December so we saw all of the Christmas lights.  They should still be up I'm sure!!


----------



## ZellyB

Add us to the Poly contingency.  I'm really excited about staying there.  We loved being in the BC Villas last year, so hope that Poly lives up to that.


----------



## Anisum

ZellyB said:


> Add us to the Poly contingency.  I'm really excited about staying there.  We loved being in the BC Villas last year, so hope that Poly lives up to that.


Both have amazing pools so I think it will be good.


----------



## kywyldcat03

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?


I am staying at Coronado Springs with other St. Jude Heroes and running Dopey!


----------



## GollyGadget

We'll be at OKW and Pop. I rented pts at OKW and when our plans changed I wasn't able to add extra nights, so split stay with Pop it is. I've only stayed at values in recent memory so I'm excited to see what OKW is like. My family stayed at then Dixie Landings nearly 20 years ago but I don't remember much about the resort.

Question for you veterans... What's the least crowded day/time for the expo? We could go either Friday or Saturday. There's no must have merch for me but I am hoping to buy something with that sweet 90s throwback vibe.


----------



## Sailormoon2

gjramsey said:


> AoA Cars Family suite


OH! They look so cool! Let us know your experience.



lhermiston said:


> not impressed with the ASICS, but to each their own.


Yeah, the only ones I like were for "evil queen".



rteetz said:


> POR/POFQ 0. This surprises me as that’s usually a popular destination.


I know right! I love POFQ and have used it for past race weekends.


----------



## ZellyB

GollyGadget said:


> We'll be at OKW and Pop. I rented pts at OKW and when our plans changed I wasn't able to add extra nights, so split stay with Pop it is. I've only stayed at values in recent memory so I'm excited to see what OKW is like. My family stayed at then Dixie Landings nearly 20 years ago but I don't remember much about the resort.
> 
> Question for you veterans... What's the least crowded day/time for the expo? We could go either Friday or Saturday. There's no must have merch for me but I am hoping to buy something with that sweet 90s throwback vibe.



Well, I'm no expert, but from what I've seen/witnessed, going in the later afternoon is your best bet to avoid big crowds.  I'm not sure there'd be a huge difference between Friday or Saturday though.  We've always gone in the afternoon on either Thursday or Friday and the crowds have been light.


----------



## DVCFan1994

We are at BCV one day and OKW for the rest of the stay.  I am still hoping against hope for a waitlist miracle.  We're waitlisted at both BCV and BLT for easier park access.  Really mad at myself for not planning sooner, but really couldn't decide whether to bring the kids and held off until we decided.  

In other shoe news I went to NB outlet this weekend for a third pair of shoes, and my daughter got the haunted mansion shoes for $31!  They only had tiny and very large sizes, or I would have gotten them for that price.  I tried on the Mad Hatter 880v6, but it didn't feel right by my ankle.  I am on my third pair of 880v7 this year, so there must have been a structural difference and I didn't love that design enough to take the chance.


----------



## whaler8

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?



Sorry I'm late. Can you add me to the Beach Club list?
Thanks!


----------



## Simba's Girl

I'm still so excited about the beer truck in the parking lot...


----------



## Dis5150

rteetz said:


> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?



Add another to Saratoga Springs.  We are in a studio but plan to use the kitchenette a lot. I eat mostly low carb/keto but was planning on splurging at Disney. Well, DD27 got diagnosed with TN (a neurological disease) this year and has started eating keto to alleviate the terrible headaches and it is really helping her! She hasn't had an "episode" since she started eating this way so we are going to stick with keto for the trip and limit our "splurges."

Very happy that we are so close to Disney Springs now that we aren't doing parks. Thanks everyone who chimed in with suggestions for activities - we should find plenty to do! We will both have Movie Pass (where you can see a movie everyday for $9.99 a month), so we also plan to see a lot of movies at AMC too!


----------



## rteetz

Ill update the spreadsheet after class! Still looks like BC/YC will be in the lead.


----------



## ell13

As someone mentioned, but best part about the dvc villas during marathon weekend is the laundry room, not the kitchen. Don't get me wrong; the kitchen is a plus as well to have your early morning meal just like you would back home.  But being able to clean those stinky clothes helps on packing space and more importantly smell.


----------



## PrincessV

Beast2Prince said:


> So a lower leg injury brought my training to a screeching halt. I had some pain in the inside of my lower leg a few inches above my ankle. I felt it during a short run a few days after a long run.


Just throwing this out there... take your thumb and start rubbing in the soft tissue just to the inside of your shin bone, working up from the point of pain to the knee. Find a tight, painful spot along the way? If so, slowly, gently start rubbing to work it out. I have this happen with some frequency thanks to our steeply cambered roads/sidewalks and while I feel the pain low, near my ankle, it's actually triggered by tightness further up the chain of soft tissue. That may or may not be the case for you, but worth checking!



rteetz said:


> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?


Offsite at Wyndham Bonnet Creek - need that kitchen and washer/dryer!



emilyindisney said:


> Lots of people staying DVC/Villas! How many of you guys utilize your kitchen? Do you cook some of your preferred running meals to play it safe? Or do you eat out and enjoy a chore free vacation regardless?


I always make my own breakfasts, no matter where I stay on vacation. I'm offsite this trip but will have a full kitchen, and yep, I'll be making breakfast and dinner every day, and probably a few lunches, too. Disney food hates me and I'm not all that fond of it, either, lol!


----------



## Pluto0809

We are staying at Port Orleans Riverside.


----------



## Dis5150

@BuckeyeBama @PrincessV I love Bonnet Creek! We stayed there for W&D and used Uber and it was great! That is where we usually stay for our family vacations, too. I know it will feel so tight in a DVC studio after the roomy 1 bdrm at Bonnet Creek but we didn't want to rent a car or depend on Uber for all the Dopey races. But I envy you the pool/lazy river and the hot tubs. So relaxing!


----------



## KSellers88

Sunday question: I'll be at All Star Movies all by my lonesome...LOL. I didn't decide to do the marathon until late October, so that was all that was available and didn't cost me my first born or left arm.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ell13 said:


> As someone mentioned, but best part about the dvc villas during marathon weekend is the laundry room, not the kitchen. Don't get me wrong; the kitchen is a plus as well to have your early morning meal just like you would back home.  But being able to clean those stinky clothes helps on packing space and more importantly smell.



I will agree with that!  My husband sweats so much - that stuff needs to immediately be cleaned!


----------



## SheHulk

GollyGadget said:


> Question for you veterans... What's the least crowded day/time for the expo? We could go either Friday or Saturday. There's no must have merch for me but I am hoping to buy something with that sweet 90s throwback vibe.


I’ve gone Friday afternoon and Saturday morning in the past. Normally I’d say either of those is a breeze. Last year I went Saturday at around noon and it was BANANAS. This was due to the half cancellation so hopefully that will never happen again (knock wood). But my memory says it took me an hour to fight traffic to get into WWoS. 
Im not a huge shopper but I’ve always been able to find things in my size at both those times.


----------



## Novatrix

Sunday Question: Didn't decide to do the Marathon until September 30th, so was excited when I ended up with 2 nights at AKL-Jambo (1 at club level) and 3 nights at the Poly. After 25 years at OKW it will be fun to try something new!



emilyindisney said:


> Lots of people staying DVC/Villas! How many of you guys utilize your kitchen? Do you cook some of your preferred running meals to play it safe? Or do you eat out and enjoy a chore free vacation regardless?



Race morning, I will definitely be using the kitchenette to make my own breakfast and my own coffee. This trip will be different since we're in studios the whole time, but normally we're in a 1 bedroom and tend to make breakfast every morning of the trip. There's nothing nicer after finishing a race than getting back to the room and within 15 minutes having eggs, waffles (with real maple syrup), bacon, toast and coffee made from high quality ingredients.


----------



## michigandergirl

Simba's Girl said:


> I'm still so excited about the beer truck in the parking lot...



My goal for the marathon is to cross the finish line with a beer in hand.


----------



## dzak1717

Staying at WL BR, looks like only ones there right now. Am I missing something, is this not a good spot for race weekends? Was hoping for Boardwalk or Beach Club but those are tough to get for this weekend. Still stalking DVC page trying to find openings. One seller for WL was the post race feast at Whispering Canyon.


----------



## CherieFran

Sunday question: We’re at Beach Club! Excited about the proximity to Epcot and hoping it’ll be warm enough for a dip in the pool at some point.


----------



## rteetz

dzak1717 said:


> Staying at WL BR, looks like only ones there right now. Am I missing something, is this not a good spot for race weekends? Was hoping for Boardwalk or Beach Club but those are tough to get for this weekend. Still stalking DVC page trying to find openings. One seller for WL was the post race feast at Whispering Canyon.


I haven’t stayed there but maybe since it’s not near the monorail or Epcot people don’t tend to stay there? I don’t think it would be my first choice for a race weekend but I think you’ll have a great time as it’s a great resort.


----------



## rteetz

The 2018 runDisney ornament is available online now. They should have them at the expo as well but in case you want it for Christmas. They should have a marathon weekend specific one at the expo as well.


----------



## hauntedcity

Sunday Question: our DVC waitlists just expired, so we are definitely staying at Saratoga Springs!


----------



## Sailormoon2

michigandergirl said:


> My goal for the marathon is to cross the finish line with a beer in hand.


Heck yeah!!


----------



## SheHulk

dzak1717 said:


> Staying at WL BR, looks like only ones there right now. Am I missing something, is this not a good spot for race weekends? Was hoping for Boardwalk or Beach Club but those are tough to get for this weekend. Still stalking DVC page trying to find openings. One seller for WL was the post race feast at Whispering Canyon.


Hi we stayed there Marathon weekend 2015. It was nice, very relaxing. The only issue at all was that DH had a hard time getting around to spectate with WL as a jumping off point. Beach Club was much easier for example. I had no problem with the race or expo buses though. It will be nice!


----------



## UNCBear24

jmasgat said:


> Another reason to always carry your own race nutrition. When I started running 10 years ago, I tried to use sportbeans.  But I quickly found that the idea/fact/mechanics/zen of chewing while running was not gonna work for me. Nor was drinking vast quantities of sports drink.  Gels work,but I have to say, I am not a fan of either Gu or Clif (too thick), so unless Disney decides to do PowerGels, I'll bring my own!


PowerGels are my choice too.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Now that corral information is on the horizon, I'm prepping the DIS List for everyone that runs during the weekend.  I put together the list which includes all sorts of information that one may find helpful for the weekend including costumes, corrals, early/late arrivers, where you plan to line up, expected pace, estimated start time, estimated time to milestones (like Cinderella castle) and estimated finish time of day.  In prep, I have two questions that will be helpful for coming up with the 2018 version:

1) If you ran Dopey in 2017, what was your 5k/10k corral and HM/M corral?  I use this information to help determine 2018 Dopey Corral assignments into 5k/10k assignments which helps with my timing.  While 2016 was not equal to 2017, it helps some to have 2017 official info.  For example, I was in Corral B last year for the HM/M and Corral A for the 5k/10k.

2) If you ran either the 5k or 10k as a solo event in 2017 (not a Dopey bib), what was your estimated pace based on your registration (still available on Active.com by selecting "My Events" and "Past Events") and what corral were you assigned?  I'm trying to see if I can find a correlation between Dopey bib assignments, the pace estimation of solo 5k/10k runners, and the final assignments for both.

While each year is individualistic based on the runners who have entered for that particular year, it should enable me to make relatively close guesses.  Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@DopeyBadger I'm rally looking forward to this spreadsheet!


----------



## MissLiss279

DopeyBadger said:


> Now that corral information is on the horizon, I'm prepping the DIS List for everyone that runs during the weekend.  I put together the list which includes all sorts of information that one may find helpful for the weekend including costumes, corrals, early/late arrivers, where you plan to line up, expected pace, estimated start time, estimated time to milestones (like Cinderella castle) and estimated finish time of day.  In prep, I have two questions that will be helpful for coming up with the 2018 version:
> 
> 1) If you ran Dopey in 2017, what was your 5k/10k corral and HM/M corral?  I use this information to help determine 2018 Dopey Corral assignments into 5k/10k assignments which helps with my timing.  While 2016 was not equal to 2017, it helps some to have 2017 official info.  For example, I was in Corral B last year for the HM/M and Corral A for the 5k/10k.
> 
> 2) If you ran either the 5k or 10k as a solo event in 2017 (not a Dopey bib), what was your estimated pace based on your registration (still available on Active.com by selecting "My Events" and "Past Events") and what corral were you assigned?  I'm trying to see if I can find a correlation between Dopey bib assignments, the pace estimation of solo 5k/10k runners, and the final assignments for both.
> 
> While each year is individualistic based on the runners who have entered for that particular year, it should enable me to make relatively close guesses.  Thank you in advance for your help.


Looks like for Dopey last year, I was in corral C for the 5k/10k and corral H for the Half/Full.


----------



## kski907

michigandergirl said:


> Btw, I love how active this thread is lately with all the excitement.



No joke, I don't usually check on weekends so this morning I had almost 10 pages to go through.

Sundays Question:  We are fortunate enough to be staying at Shades of Green.  Although we miss out on some of the "Disney" aspects it is a better fit for us.

I also look forward to the @DopeyBadger spreadsheet, and thank you for all the time and effort.


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> Now that corral information is on the horizon, I'm prepping the DIS List for everyone that runs during the weekend.  I put together the list which includes all sorts of information that one may find helpful for the weekend including costumes, corrals, early/late arrivers, where you plan to line up, expected pace, estimated start time, estimated time to milestones (like Cinderella castle) and estimated finish time of day.  In prep, I have two questions that will be helpful for coming up with the 2018 version:
> 
> 1) If you ran Dopey in 2017, what was your 5k/10k corral and HM/M corral?  I use this information to help determine 2018 Dopey Corral assignments into 5k/10k assignments which helps with my timing.  While 2016 was not equal to 2017, it helps some to have 2017 official info.  For example, I was in Corral B last year for the HM/M and Corral A for the 5k/10k.
> 
> 2) If you ran either the 5k or 10k as a solo event in 2017 (not a Dopey bib), what was your estimated pace based on your registration (still available on Active.com by selecting "My Events" and "Past Events") and what corral were you assigned?  I'm trying to see if I can find a correlation between Dopey bib assignments, the pace estimation of solo 5k/10k runners, and the final assignments for both.
> 
> While each year is individualistic based on the runners who have entered for that particular year, it should enable me to make relatively close guesses.  Thank you in advance for your help.


 5K/10K I was in E. Half and Full I was in L


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Chaitali

Sorry, I was gone for the weekend.  I'm staying at Port Orleans Riverside too!  Did my 18 miler yesterday.  I feel surprisingly good today with just a little bit of quad soreness but not too bad   Only one more super long run left for me, 20 miles in 2 weeks.


----------



## PrincessV

DopeyBadger said:


> 1) If you ran Dopey in 2017, what was your 5k/10k corral and HM/M corral?


Dopey 2017: D for 5K/10K, K for HM/M.


----------



## Ariel484

DopeyBadger said:


> 1) If you ran Dopey in 2017, what was your 5k/10k corral and HM/M corral?


C/I.


----------



## VAfamily1998

DopeyBadger said:


> 1) If you ran Dopey in 2017, what was your 5k/10k corral and HM/M corral?  I use this information to help determine 2018 Dopey Corral assignments into 5k/10k assignments which helps with my timing.  While 2016 was not equal to 2017, it helps some to have 2017 official info.  For example, I was in Corral B last year for the HM/M and Corral A for the 5k/10k.




Corral A for the 5k/10k and Corral E for the HM/M.


----------



## Keels

C/H for me.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Answer to Sunday's Question:  Off-site condo for me.  It will be me and DH, and BRF and her husband.  Marathon weekend coincides with a Builder's Conference for DH, so at least his work is footing the bill for our nights starting on Sunday!


----------



## ZellyB

I was just able to score a FP+ for Flight of Passage on our arrival day.  YAY!!  I'd been checking periodically with no luck and suddenly today, there was availability.  So, I traded Navi River for that one.


----------



## Disney at Heart

DopeyBadger said:


> 1) If you ran Dopey in 2017, what was your 5k/10k corral and HM/M corral?  I use this information to help determine 2018 Dopey Corral assignments into 5k/10k assignments which helps with my timing.  While 2016 was not equal to 2017, it helps some to have 2017 official info.  For example, I was in Corral B last year for the HM/M and Corral A for the 5k/10k.


5k/10k B 
HM/M H


----------



## LSUfan4444

rteetz said:


> The 2018 runDisney ornament is available online now. They should have them at the expo as well but in case you want it for Christmas. They should have a marathon weekend specific one at the expo as well.
> 
> View attachment 286754



Well, thats going to match mu LSU/purple & gold tree quite well.


----------



## UNCBear24

This is a solo trip for me, so I ended with 3 places for my 9 nights.  Off-site, AS Movies, and finally Pop.


----------



## camaker

Pretty sure it was B/E for me last year.


----------



## UNCBear24

DopeyBadger said:


> Now that corral information is on the horizon, I'm prepping the DIS List for everyone that runs during the weekend.  I put together the list which includes all sorts of information that one may find helpful for the weekend including costumes, corrals, early/late arrivers, where you plan to line up, expected pace, estimated start time, estimated time to milestones (like Cinderella castle) and estimated finish time of day.  In prep, I have two questions that will be helpful for coming up with the 2018 version:
> 
> 1) If you ran Dopey in 2017, what was your 5k/10k corral and HM/M corral?  I use this information to help determine 2018 Dopey Corral assignments into 5k/10k assignments which helps with my timing.  While 2016 was not equal to 2017, it helps some to have 2017 official info.  For example, I was in Corral B last year for the HM/M and Corral A for the 5k/10k.
> 
> 2) If you ran either the 5k or 10k as a solo event in 2017 (not a Dopey bib), what was your estimated pace based on your registration (still available on Active.com by selecting "My Events" and "Past Events") and what corral were you assigned?  I'm trying to see if I can find a correlation between Dopey bib assignments, the pace estimation of solo 5k/10k runners, and the final assignments for both.
> 
> While each year is individualistic based on the runners who have entered for that particular year, it should enable me to make relatively close guesses.  Thank you in advance for your help.


I was in A for the 5k/10k and D for the HM/M.


----------



## JClimacus

ZellyB said:


> I was just able to score a FP+ for Flight of Passage on our arrival day.  YAY!!  I'd been checking periodically with no luck and suddenly today, there was availability.  So, I traded Navi River for that one.



Thanks for posting that! I checked just now and scored a Flight of Passage as well. 

Magical Express Luggage Tags came today. It's getting real.


----------



## TeeterTots

JClimacus said:


> Thanks for posting that! I checked just now and scored a Flight of Passage as well.
> 
> Magical Express Luggage Tags came today. It's getting real.


Thanks! Me too!


----------



## ZellyB

JClimacus said:


> Thanks for posting that! I checked just now and scored a Flight of Passage as well.
> 
> Magical Express Luggage Tags came today. It's getting real.



I'm not sure what happened, but I was suddenly able to find lots of availability for things I couldn't adjust earlier.  I was also able to move the time for my FoP later in the trip to a better time.  They must have released a bunch or something.


----------



## ChipNDale86

Staying at SSR. It was all that was left by the time the 7-month window opened. We are new to DVC so we thought we'd be saving points by not booking the Poly (our home resort) and waiting to 7-month but all that was left were 1-bedroom's so we ended up using more!  Oh well, I'm looking forward to having the washer/dryer & kitchen in the unit! We will miss the Poly though, it's my favorite!


----------



## cavepig

JClimacus said:


> Thanks for posting that! I checked just now and scored a Flight of Passage as well.
> 
> Magical Express Luggage Tags came today. It's getting real.


 Just got my tags too! Need to call for extras now.

Ooh think I’ll go check on FOP FPS too, thanks @ZellyB. I was able to get one for our first full day now so switched it fr M Navi too! Thank you!!!


----------



## rteetz

Go check for FoP! I just was able to get some myself!


----------



## FFigawi

michigandergirl said:


> My goal for the marathon is to cross the finish line with a beer in hand.



That's easy to do. Grab one in Germany on your way around. 



DopeyBadger said:


> 1) If you ran Dopey in 2017, what was your 5k/10k corral and HM/M corral?  I use this information to help determine 2018 Dopey Corral assignments into 5k/10k assignments which helps with my timing.  While 2016 was not equal to 2017, it helps some to have 2017 official info.  For example, I was in Corral B last year for the HM/M and Corral A for the 5k/10k.



A and E


----------



## PCFriar80

Just adjusted my FOP times for early AM on 1/8 and 1/9!!  Thanks all!  Magical Express tags arrived as well.  Not to mention a rest day from my training!  That's what we call a three bagger!


----------



## Nole95

FYI.  Think they must have opened up some more FOP FP+.  Just checked and there were all sorts of times available.  This was for Thursday 1/4.


----------



## jmasgat

ZellyB said:


> I was just able to score a FP+ for Flight of Passage on our arrival day.  YAY!!  I'd been checking periodically with no luck and suddenly today, there was availability.  So, I traded Navi River for that one.



This prompted me to go in and now there are a bunch of FOP on Friday.  Yeah! And I got 7DMT on Thursday.


----------



## hotblooded

rteetz said:


> The 2018 runDisney ornament is available online now. They should have them at the expo as well but in case you want it for Christmas. They should have a marathon weekend specific one at the expo as well.
> 
> View attachment 286754


It's so beautiful! I've passed on every ornament until now, but I can't wait to see this one on my tree next year.


----------



## drummerwife

This was a great day! We got our MagicBands and our cruise documents!


----------



## michigandergirl

FFigawi said:


> That's easy to do. Grab one in Germany on your way around.



That was my plan, but wondering is there usually a long line? What are my other options?


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> Go check for FoP! I just was able to get some myself!



I was able to release a NRJ for a FOP for all FIVE of us for the 5th at 1:25pm! Shocked.


----------



## FFigawi

michigandergirl said:


> That was my plan, but wondering is there usually a long line? What are my other options?



England, the US, and Germany are your best beer options. A margarita in Mexico or Champagne in France are good choices too.


----------



## Davidg83

Sunday Question: Looks like I'm going to be the loner at Caribbean Beach.  Scored a good deal with all the construction and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## KSellers88

Holy smokes! I got FOP too!!! Thanks @ZellyB!


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> I was able to release a NRJ for a FOP for all FIVE of us for the 5th at 1:25pm! Shocked.


I did the same for 3PM!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

Magical Express tag came this weekend & my magic band came today! Getting closer! Pretty sure I am more excited about this trip than I am for Christmas... and I love Christmas!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Seeing all these FoP successes made me happy for everyone, but sad that I've got too many plans and too many people to be able to be flexible at this point. We're going to try to rope drop FoP and that'll have to do for this trip.

As for corrals, I was Stayin' Alive at Dopey 2017 as a member of the B/G's.


----------



## ZellyB

Got my DME luggage tags today also!  It’s a banner day.


----------



## sourire

I’ll be at POFQ! 
Luggage tags arrived here today too!


----------



## jaxonp

My family and I are staying at Boardwalk!  Can't wait.


----------



## rteetz

Looks like 70 Disers are going to be at WDW weekend so far!


----------



## Z-Knight

POP here...somehow I must have not hit "POST REPLY" on my previous reply.


----------



## rteetz

Z-Knight said:


> POP here...somehow I must have not hit "POST REPLY" on my previous reply.


Pop and BC/YC are officially tied at 11 each now!


----------



## RENThead09

GO TEAM POP!

I Sprained by ribs on my right side this weekend (ok, the muscles between the ribs).  Luckily no break or fracture to the ribs themselves.  
Just hurts sitting down or standing up or laying except on my back.
Doc put me on some muscle relaxants and said no running, exercise, or lifting over 5 pounds for the next 3 weeks.
So I guess my training is done.  LOL   It is what it is at this point.   told I couldn't do my half this coming weekend I had planned.
I can walk, so there will definitely be some long hikes over the next 3 weeks.
Not too worried about the first 3 races, the full will be interesting.  did all 3 races for Wine and Dine and for Superhero's.
But at this point, if I need to walk more, I will walk more.  and skip.   and hop.   and sing.  and dance.
Just need to make sure I have enough cushion in my time for Expedition Everest and hopefully Tower of Terror.
Normally 11:30-12 m/m so if I can run the first half of the full, figure I will be OK. 
The first 2 WDW Marathons I did I was so focused on the race that I didn't enjoy it as much as I could have.  Not gonna be a problem this time!  LOL

Not looking for sympathy, just sharing the journey.  Love all the awesome nerds on here and cant wait for January to get here.
Moral of the story, we all got this.  We have put in miles.  We will be around a ton of amazing and supportive people.  We can not change what we have done up to this point.
We just need to go out there and have fun. (and a beer or margarita)


----------



## DisneyPinkLady

First time poster and first time for Dopey!
I'm staying at OKW and looking forward to the runs. Not looking for add to the early starts! 
What time is best to be leaving OKW? Will there be a lot of runners staying here?


----------



## bellrae

MissLiss279 said:


> If I am remembering correctly, I think everything (all the vendor booths and runDisney merch) was open for early entry.



Thanks. That would make my life a million times easier that day!

Wilderness lodge for me!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Happy Birthday Walt...


----------



## VAfamily1998

DisneyPinkLady said:


> First time poster and first time for Dopey!
> I'm staying at OKW and looking forward to the runs. Not looking for add to the early starts!
> What time is best to be leaving OKW? Will there be a lot of runners staying here?


I am staying at OKW too, but it is my first time staying there.   When I have done other Disney races in the past, I always try to be on one of the first buses out--I've just heard stories of drivers getting lost, massive traffic, etc. and I'd rather arrive too early instead of too late.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Barca33Runner said:


> Stayin' Alive at Dopey 2017 as a member of the B/G's.



The youngsters probably wonder what you're talking about, but I got it.


----------



## emilyindisney

VAfamily1998 said:


> I am staying at OKW too, but it is my first time staying there.   When I have done other Disney races in the past, I always try to be on one of the first buses out--I've just heard stories of drivers getting lost, massive traffic, etc. and I'd rather arrive too early instead of too late.


Our driver did get lost this year coming from OKW! We were on one of the first buses. It’s funny- you take a left out of OKW and you can literally see the marathon corrals but the bus driver managed a wrong term and took us on the 25 minute scenic route. Everything worked out fine- we had left with plenty of time and it was longer we got to sit on the warm bus vs out in the cold.


----------



## Disney at Heart

DisneyPinkLady said:


> First time poster and first time for Dopey!
> I am staying at OKW and looking forward to the runs. Not looking for add to the early starts!
> What time is best to be leaving OKW? Will there be a lot of runners staying here?


We are also at OKW. Check out @rteetz spreadsheet above (or when he revises it). There are a few of us staying there and I am sure probably others who are not Dis'ers. Wherever I stay, I try to be on the first bus, just in case of a problem like @emilyindisney described. Peace of mind is a precious thing!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Thanks for the help everyone.  Looks like the cutoff for corral A was within corral E and for corral B within corral H.  Follow-up:

1) @camaker, @FFigawi, @VAfamily1998 were in Corral E.  What were your bib #s for last year?  You can give me as little digits or PM me if desired.
2) @Keels, @Disney at Heart, @MissLiss279 were in Corral H.  What were your bib #s for last year?  You can give me as little digits or PM me if desired.
3) @mrsg00fy, @MommaoffherRocker, @swade95, @sammykster, @sjt22 - you were all in corrals for Dopey last year that will help determine more cutoffs.  Can I hear your corral breakdown?  You can PM if desired.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## jmasgat

@RENThead09  Sorry about your ribs. I had that happen from a bike spill.  It is amazing how painful that is.  And how much everyone keeps telling you to breathe deeply to avoid potential pneumonia.  Hope your ribs heal quickly.


----------



## VAfamily1998

DopeyBadger said:


> Thanks for the help everyone.  Looks like the cutoff for corral A was within corral E and for corral B within corral H.  Follow-up:
> 
> 1) @camaker, @FFigawi, @VAfamily1998 were in Corral E.  What were your bib #s for last year?  You can give me as little digits or PM me if desired.
> 2) @Keels, @Disney at Heart, @MissLiss279 were in Corral H.  What were your bib #s for last year?  You can give me as little digits or PM me if desired.
> 3) @mrsg00fy, @MommaoffherRocker, @swade95, @sammykster, @sjt22 - you were all in corrals for Dopey last year that will help determine more cutoffs.  Can I hear your corral breakdown?  You can PM if desired.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


Sent you a PM!


----------



## FFigawi

DopeyBadger said:


> Thanks for the help everyone.  Looks like the cutoff for corral A was within corral E and for corral B within corral H.  Follow-up:
> 
> 1) @camaker, @FFigawi, @VAfamily1998 were in Corral E.  What were your bib #s for last year?  You can give me as little digits or PM me if desired.



21411, as you can see here


----------



## IamTrike

VAfamily1998 said:


> I am staying at OKW too, but it is my first time staying there.   When I have done other Disney races in the past, I always try to be on one of the first buses out--I've just heard stories of drivers getting lost, massive traffic, etc. and I'd rather arrive too early instead of too late.



In 2012 (I think) we were staying at POR.  We were on a bus that left at 3:30.   The bus was completely packed with people standing in the aisles.  The bus driver wound up getting lost and it took us an hour to get to epcot.  I wound up missing all my meet ups before the race and wound up having to push it to get to the corrals before the race started.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Curious if anyone has driven from OKW?  I’m doing 10k and full. With its proximity I’m a little worried about how the normal route may be affected.  I hate relying on the buses and waiting in lines.  Plus I like the chance to wait in the car if it’s chilly.


----------



## JClimacus

IamTrike said:


> In 2012 (I think) we were staying at POR.  We were on a bus that left at 3:30.   The bus was completely packed with people standing in the aisles.  The bus driver wound up getting lost and it took us an hour to get to epcot.  I wound up missing all my meet ups before the race and wound up having to push it to get to the corrals before the race started.



Sounds like a good reason to stay at the Poly and take the monorail. 

Although I stayed at POFQ in 2016 for Goofy and the bus service was excellent on both Friday and Saturday with no overcrowding.


----------



## Princess KP

michigandergirl said:


> That was my plan, but wondering is there usually a long line? What are my other options?


This past January there was quite a line for beer in Germany. People saw that we were part of the marathon and let us go ahead of them.


----------



## ZellyB

Princess KP said:


> This past January there was quite a line for beer in Germany. People saw that we were part of the marathon and let us go ahead of them.



This was our experience as well.  I felt badly cutting in line, but a man there said, "It's tradition!"  It was quite nice.


----------



## BikeFan

We're also staying in OKW this year.  With all the family coming down, we're taking up one grand villa and two studios!


----------



## BikeFan

FFigawi said:


> 21411, as you can see here
> 
> View attachment 286900



Staying hydrated is important, even in colder temperatures!  Well done, sir!


----------



## jimandami

We are staying at Saratoga for marathon week this year.


----------



## PrincessV

DVCFan1994 said:


> Curious if anyone has driven from OKW?  I’m doing 10k and full. With its proximity I’m a little worried about how the normal route may be affected.  I hate relying on the buses and waiting in lines.  Plus I like the chance to wait in the car if it’s chilly.


Not OKW, but I drive from WBC each year, which is the same area. You'll just take a left out of OKW, another left onto Bonnet Creek Parkway, a right on Buena Vista Dr., a right onto World Dr. (follow signs to EP) and stay in your right lanes, which go straight into the EP lot. I leave within 15 mins of when race buses start (so if buses start at 3am, I try to be out my door by 3:15), and the roads are always clear and empty.


----------



## Pleglech

We'll be at Saratoga as well.


----------



## goingthedistance

Another Saratoga person here.  We got our Magic Express tags already and should get magic bands soon.


----------



## IamTrike

JClimacus said:


> Sounds like a good reason to stay at the Poly and take the monorail.
> 
> Although I stayed at POFQ in 2016 for Goofy and the bus service was excellent on both Friday and Saturday with no overcrowding.


We didn't have issues on Sunday of that year, we stayed there again the following year and there were no issues then either


----------



## JeffW

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> Today’s Sundays are for Disney question:
> 
> Where are you staying for Marathon weekend?
> 
> My answer: Bay Lake Tower. It’s my first time there or at an MK resort in general so I’m incredibly excited for that.



BLT as well.  It is our home resort.  Monorail to the the race start is awesome, I just get on at 4am and never worry about getting stuck in traffic or the driver getting lost


----------



## jimandami

https://uniim1.shutterfly.com/ng/se...9/media/23564413484/medium/1512491102/enhance

Speaking of magic bands, DH is working on new ones for this marathon trip!  I like them.


----------



## JeffW

ell13 said:


> As someone mentioned, but best part about the dvc villas during marathon weekend is the laundry room, not the kitchen. Don't get me wrong; the kitchen is a plus as well to have your early morning meal just like you would back home.  But being able to clean those stinky clothes helps on packing space and more importantly smell.



+1 on this   Love having washer/dryer in our room.  It means I can pack fewer duplicate running items and just launder them, and not deal with the stench afterward


----------



## rteetz

SSR has taken the lead!


----------



## Chaitali

Noticed I wasn't on the hotel list, I may have forgotten to put my information in.  I'm staying at POR


----------



## rteetz

Chaitali said:


> Noticed I wasn't on the hotel list, I may have forgotten to put my information in.  I'm staying at POR


Now you are!


----------



## Chaitali

Ok, I'm also beginning to worry about getting swept and I'm hoping people can let me know if this is a reasonable concern or not.  My average pace for the 18 miler this weekend was 15:44.  That's cutting it close to the 16 minutes and it doesn't include any stops.  I'm assuming that I'll have at least 1 bathroom stop during the marathon.  And I'm not sure how long the bathroom line will be.  But I should also have some cushion from the balloon ladies since I have a 5:50 POT based on my half marathon PR.  So if I stop for the bathroom around halfway (maybe in Animal Kingdom) and still have an average pace hovering around the 16 minutes per mile (though this is long, slow, easy run pace and not race pace but imagining worst case scenario), should I be ok given that I should hopefully not be in the last corral?


----------



## rteetz

77 Disers 
0 at All-Star Music
2 at All-Star Movies
3 at All-Star Sports
1 at Art of Animation
11 at Pop Century
6 at Riverside
1 at French Quarter
1 at Caribbean Beach
5 at Coronado Springs
2 at Ft. Wilderness
2 at Contemporary 
11 at Beach/Yacht Club
0 at Grand Floridian
4 at Polynesian
3 at Bay Lake Tower
5 at Animal Kingdom Lodge
12 at Saratoga Springs
5 at Old Key West
5 at Boardwalk
1 at Wilderness Lodge
1 at Shades of Green
0 at Swan/Dolphin
4 at offsite resorts


----------



## ell13

rteetz said:


> SSR has taken the lead!
> 
> View attachment 286948 View attachment 286949


@rteetz, there's no "X" by my name. SSR.


----------



## rteetz

ell13 said:


> @rteetz, there's no "X" by my name. SSR.


Good catch thanks!


----------



## VAfamily1998

View attachment 286948 View attachment 286949[/QUOTE]
Awesome!  But if I followed the lines right, you have me down at SSR, but I am staying at OKW


----------



## rteetz

VAfamily1998 said:


> View attachment 286948 View attachment 286949


Awesome!  But if I followed the lines right, you have me down at SSR, but I am staying at OKW [/QUOTE]
Thanks! 

I'll never be as good as @DopeyBadger


----------



## Dis5150

JClimacus said:


> Thanks for posting that! I checked just now and scored a Flight of Passage as well.
> 
> Magical Express Luggage Tags came today. It's getting real.



Also got my ME Luggage Tags yesterday! Of course I did because I need to send DD27 hers and I sent her a package right before the mail came, lol.


----------



## DopeyBadger

rteetz said:


> Awesome!  But if I followed the lines right, you have me down at SSR, but I am staying at OKW


Thanks!

I'll never be as good as @DopeyBadger[/QUOTE]

No worries.  People find small errors in my Excel sheets all the time.  Bugs the heck out of me when someone finds an error because I missed it.



Chaitali said:


> Ok, I'm also beginning to worry about getting swept and I'm hoping people can let me know if this is a reasonable concern or not.  My average pace for the 18 miler this weekend was 15:44.  That's cutting it close to the 16 minutes and it doesn't include any stops.  I'm assuming that I'll have at least 1 bathroom stop during the marathon.  And I'm not sure how long the bathroom line will be.  But I should also have some cushion from the balloon ladies since I have a 5:50 POT based on my half marathon PR.  So if I stop for the bathroom around halfway (maybe in Animal Kingdom) and still have an average pace hovering around the 16 minutes per mile (though this is long, slow, easy run pace and not race pace but imagining worst case scenario), should I be ok given that I should hopefully not be in the last corral?



A 5:50 POT (or estimate) is roughly Corral L.  The estimated start time of Corral L is 6:17am, whereas the Balloon Ladies is roughly 6:35am.  I used your estimated long, slow, easy non-race pace of 15:44.

 

You will reach Animal Kingdom at ~9:43am, where as the Balloon Ladies will get there ~10:04.  You will have an approximate 21 minute buffer at that point in time.  Keep on eye on the time of day during the race for a best guess as to where they are.  If you're still in Animal Kingdom at 9:55-10:00, then it's starting to cut it close.  Since your pace and there's is almost the same, any buffer you have will be because of where you start in the corral.  You will gain minimal time during the actual race itself.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Dis5150

FFigawi said:


> 21411, as you can see here
> 
> View attachment 286900



So many things about that photo are just perfect! And that reminds me that since I am no longer doing parks = no DATW.  I will have to make sure I stop during the marathon for my Italian frozen margarita!


----------



## Chaitali

DopeyBadger said:


> A 5:50 POT (or estimate) is roughly Corral L.  The estimated start time of Corral L is 6:17am, whereas the Balloon Ladies is roughly 6:35am.  I used your estimated long, slow, easy non-race pace of 15:44.
> 
> You will reach Animal Kingdom at ~9:43am, where as the Balloon Ladies will get there ~10:04.  You will have an approximate 21 minute buffer at that point in time.  Keep on eye on the time of day during the race for a best guess as to where they are.  If you're still in Animal Kingdom at 9:55-10:00, then it's starting to cut it close.  Since your pace and there's is almost the same, any buffer you have will be because of where you start in the corral.  You will gain minimal time during the actual race itself.  Hope this helps!


That does help, thanks!  It's good to know about that approximate buffer.  Hopefully the bathroom lines aren't too bad   If they look bad I'll just keep going until I see one that looks shorter.  I got lucky at the Dark Side half this year and there was no line at all at the bathrooms in Animal Kingdom.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I don't believe I'm on there either- staying offsite  Thanks for making the spreadsheet @rteetz


----------



## rteetz

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> I don't believe I'm on there either- staying offsite  Thanks for making the spreadsheet @rteetz


You’re in there now!


----------



## Edeyore

rteetz said:


> 77 Disers
> 0 at All-Star Music
> 2 at All-Star Movies
> 3 at All-Star Sports
> 1 at Art of Animation
> 11 at Pop Century
> 6 at Riverside
> 1 at French Quarter
> 1 at Caribbean Beach
> 5 at Coronado Springs
> 2 at Ft. Wilderness
> 2 at Contemporary
> 11 at Beach/Yacht Club
> 0 at Grand Floridian
> 4 at Polynesian
> 3 at Bay Lake Tower
> 5 at Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 12 at Saratoga Springs
> 5 at Old Key West
> 5 at Boardwalk
> 1 at Wilderness Lodge
> 1 at Shades of Green
> 0 at Swan/Dolphin
> 4 at offsite resorts



I am not sure how many to add. I have 2 runners and two non-runners at the Pop Century from January 4th. We are running the marathon.


----------



## rteetz

Pop and SSR tied at 12 now!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

rteetz said:


> Pop and SSR tied at 12 now!


I must say, I am spending a good chunk of this vacation solo and although I am totally good with being by myself, it is nice to know my runDis peeps are near by (I am at POP, but already on your list).  Thanks for the list @rteetz !!


----------



## Tennesotans

DisneyPinkLady said:


> First time poster and first time for Dopey!
> I'm staying at OKW and looking forward to the runs. Not looking for add to the early starts!
> What time is best to be leaving OKW? Will there be a lot of runners staying here?



When I did the Dopey in 2013... standing in the corrals for the half/full -- you could tell the "Dopeys" by the circles under their eyes. Enjoy your race...


----------



## Tennesotans

rteetz said:


> Looks like 70 Disers are going to be at WDW weekend so far!
> 
> View attachment 286857 View attachment 286858



Neat spreadsheet -- thanks for the elbow grease!


----------



## rteetz

Anyone have any idea what the commemorative 25th anniversary item might be in the pre-purchase bundles? Deciding if I should get that or not. I want the ornament for sure but not sure about the other item.


----------



## dobball23

rteetz said:


> 77 Disers
> 0 at All-Star Music
> 2 at All-Star Movies
> 3 at All-Star Sports
> 1 at Art of Animation
> 11 at Pop Century
> 6 at Riverside
> 1 at French Quarter
> 1 at Caribbean Beach
> 5 at Coronado Springs
> 2 at Ft. Wilderness
> 2 at Contemporary
> 11 at Beach/Yacht Club
> 0 at Grand Floridian
> 4 at Polynesian
> 3 at Bay Lake Tower
> 5 at Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 12 at Saratoga Springs
> 5 at Old Key West
> 5 at Boardwalk
> 1 at Wilderness Lodge
> 1 at Shades of Green
> 0 at Swan/Dolphin
> 4 at offsite resorts


My wife (5k, HM) and I (Dopey) are staying at All Star Sports. 

Unfortunately, we are both currently plagued by IT band issues and our training has been impacted. Hopefully we get back up to full speed soon!


----------



## rteetz

80 Disers now!


----------



## Marc A.

rteetz said:


> Anyone have any idea what the commemorative 25th anniversary item might be in the pre-purchase bundles? Deciding if I should get that or not. I want the ornament for sure but not sure about the other item.


and where can we view these items???


----------



## Marc A.

4 (me, wife, 2 kids) of us for the 5k, 2 (wife and I) for the 10k
staying at Kidani


----------



## rteetz

Marc A. said:


> and where can we view these items???


They usually are not viewable before the race weekend. Only item that has a preview is the purses.


----------



## Marc A.

rteetz said:


> They usually are not viewable before the race weekend. Only item that has a preview is the purses.


wow, so plopping $100 bucks down on a jacket without seeing it.....seems risky

thanks


----------



## rteetz

Marc A. said:


> wow, so plopping $100 bucks down on a jacket without seeing it.....seems risky
> 
> thanks


Yeah that's why I have never done the pre order jackets. I always wait for those until the expo.


----------



## emilyindisney

Chaitali said:


> Ok, I'm also beginning to worry about getting swept and I'm hoping people can let me know if this is a reasonable concern or not.  My average pace for the 18 miler this weekend was 15:44.  That's cutting it close to the 16 minutes and it doesn't include any stops.  I'm assuming that I'll have at least 1 bathroom stop during the marathon.  And I'm not sure how long the bathroom line will be.  But I should also have some cushion from the balloon ladies since I have a 5:50 POT based on my half marathon PR.  So if I stop for the bathroom around halfway (maybe in Animal Kingdom) and still have an average pace hovering around the 16 minutes per mile (though this is long, slow, easy run pace and not race pace but imagining worst case scenario), should I be ok given that I should hopefully not be in the last corral?



We try to plan ahead for bathroom breaks to save time. When I think I sort-of-might-need to go we start looking for a short bathroom line. If we see a long one, I’ll keep running to the next. Not a ground breaking idea but might help buy you a few minutes!


----------



## FFigawi

Princess KP said:


> This past January there was quite a line for beer in Germany. People saw that we were part of the marathon and let us go ahead of them.





ZellyB said:


> This was our experience as well.  I felt badly cutting in line, but a man there said, "It's tradition!"  It was quite nice.



I think it all depends on when you get there and which bar you choose to stop at. When we went last year, the outside bar had a line but there was only one person inside.



rteetz said:


> 77 Disers
> 0 at All-Star Music
> 2 at All-Star Movies
> 3 at All-Star Sports
> 1 at Art of Animation
> 11 at Pop Century
> 6 at Riverside
> 1 at French Quarter
> 1 at Caribbean Beach
> 5 at Coronado Springs
> 2 at Ft. Wilderness
> 2 at Contemporary
> 11 at Beach/Yacht Club
> 0 at Grand Floridian
> 4 at Polynesian
> 3 at Bay Lake Tower
> 5 at Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 12 at Saratoga Springs
> 5 at Old Key West
> 5 at Boardwalk
> 1 at Wilderness Lodge
> 1 at Shades of Green
> 0 at Swan/Dolphin
> 4 at offsite resorts



@rteetz, you need to work on your list organizing. This one is neither in numerical order nor in alphabetical order nor sorted by type of resort. @DopeyBadger will be most disappointed.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> I think it all depends on when you get there and which bar you choose to stop at. When we went last year, the outside bar had a line but there was only one person inside.
> 
> 
> 
> @rteetz, you need to work on your list organizing. This one is neither in numerical order nor in alphabetical order nor sorted by type of resort. @DopeyBadger will be most disappointed.


Well it is in order of resort levels. Value to moderate to deluxe to other.


----------



## Chaitali

@emilyindisney Thanks!  I figure that's what I'll do and be on the look out for a short line somewhere between miles 10 and 15.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Well it is in order of resort levels. Value to moderate to deluxe to other.



That is a valid first level sorting methodology.  However, a second level sorting method should also be in use.  If you're committed to sorting based or resort level, the secondary sort should be alphabetical.


----------



## rteetz

Better? 

All Star Movies 2
All Star Music 0
All Star Sports 4
Art of Animation 1
Pop Century 12
Caribbean Beach 1
Coronado Springs 5
Ft. Wilderness 2
Port Orleans French Quarter 1
Port Orleans Riverside 6
Animal Kingdom Lodge 6
Bay Lake Tower 3
Beach Club/Yacht Club 11
Boardwalk 5
Contemporary 2
Grand Floridian 0
Old Key West 6
Polynesian 4
Saratoga Springs 12
Wilderness Lodge 1
Offsite 5
Shades of Green 1
Swan and Dolphin 0


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Better?



Much!


----------



## DISRNR1000

rteetz said:


> Better?
> 
> All Star Movies 2
> All Star Music 0
> All Star Sports 4
> Art of Animation 1
> Pop Century 12
> Caribbean Beach 1
> Coronado Springs 5
> Ft. Wilderness 2
> Port Orleans French Quarter 1
> Port Orleans Riverside 6
> Animal Kingdom Lodge 6
> Bay Lake Tower 3
> Beach Club/Yacht Club 11
> Boardwalk 5
> Contemporary 2
> Grand Floridian 0
> Old Key West 6
> Polynesian 4
> Saratoga Springs 12
> Wilderness Lodge 1
> Offsite 5
> Shades of Green 1
> Swan and Dolphin 0




 Much better! Thank you! Ha ha...

You can put me down for the Grand Floridian.  Although I love POR-decided it would be best to be near the Magic Kingdom for this trip. I am looking forward to seeing the gingerbread house that is always discussed. I hope it is still up after New Year’s for a few days.


----------



## ywgckp

I'm currently booked to stay off site - but now I'm second guessing myself!  This will be my 4th RunDisney event, and I've always stayed on site until now.  

For those of you who've stayed off site before, how has it been for the full marathon?  The RD website warns of bad traffic and delays, but I'm not sure if I should take that seriously...


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

camaker said:


> Corrals are assigned at some point between the Proof of Time (PoT) cutoff date and the release of waivers about two-three weeks before the race weekend.  The only way to know what corral you have been assigned to is to check the bib number on your waiver when it's released.  They'll release a chart of the bib numbers for each corral at the same time.  If you want an estimate you can Google the corral charts from previous race weekends and look for where your PoT falls.  A 1:47 half should put you in one of the earlier corrals. If you are doing Goofy/Dopey, they may move you back a corral or two versus just running one race, as well.
> 
> I would suggest that you have your wife and daughters run the 10k to see where they fall.  If RunDisney keeps the corral structure they've used for past Marathon Weekends there should be somewhere around 16 corrals (A-P) and it may not take too much of a PoT to move them up in the ranks.  Better to try and not move up than to not try and go in the last or near last corral by default, in my opinion...


For the marathon sign-up I entered a time of 4:30 but did not submit proof of time. Is it guaranteed I will be in the last corral? (Reason for not submitting proof of time was I had never run a race longer than a 5k until my half marathon last month, after the deadline) I had originally signed up with a time of 5:30 since PoT was not required, but then changed it to 4:30 figuring worst they would do is put me back in the 5:30 group.


----------



## Disney at Heart

DopeyBadger said:


> Thanks for the help everyone.  Looks like the cutoff for corral A was within corral E and for corral B within corral H.  Follow-up:
> 
> 1) @camaker, @FFigawi, @VAfamily1998 were in Corral E.  What were your bib #s for last year?  You can give me as little digits or PM me if desired.
> 2) @Keels, @Disney at Heart, @MissLiss279 were in Corral H.  What were your bib #s for last year?  You can give me as little digits or PM me if desired.
> 3) @mrsg00fy, @MommaoffherRocker, @swade95, @sammykster, @sjt22 - you were all in corrals for Dopey last year that will help determine more cutoffs.  Can I hear your corral breakdown?  You can PM if desired.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!



22797


----------



## ZellyB

ywgckp said:


> I'm currently booked to stay off site - but now I'm second guessing myself!  This will be my 4th RunDisney event, and I've always stayed on site until now.
> 
> For those of you who've stayed off site before, how has it been for the full marathon?  The RD website warns of bad traffic and delays, but I'm not sure if I should take that seriously...



I've stayed off-site for 2 of our marathon weekends and never had any trouble driving to the race start.  We like to get there early, so that probably helps, but I think we left our condo last time around 3:15 or so and were parking at Epcot by 3:30.  I suspect if you wait until 4:30 or something you run into problems, but it was smooth sailing for us.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Disney at Heart said:


> 22797



Thank you this is very helpful.  Do you happen to know your POT (or estimate) from your 2017 Dopey registration?  You and @MissLiss279 are separated by very few bibs so it would allow me to nail down a 5k/10k solo bib pace guess closely (just a guess though).


----------



## PrincessV

ywgckp said:


> I'm currently booked to stay off site - but now I'm second guessing myself!  This will be my 4th RunDisney event, and I've always stayed on site until now.
> 
> For those of you who've stayed off site before, how has it been for the full marathon?  The RD website warns of bad traffic and delays, but I'm not sure if I should take that seriously...


I always stay offsite and drive - no traffic issues at all. I just leave my hotel within 15 minutes of when race buses start running -so if buses start at 3am, I'm out the door by 3:15. The later you wait, the more potential for traffic woes.


----------



## Disney at Heart

DopeyBadger said:


> Thank you this is very helpful.  Do you happen to know your POT (or estimate) from your 2017 Dopey registration?  You and @MissLiss279 are separated by very few bibs so it would allow me to nail down a 5k/10k solo bib pace guess closely (just a guess though).



My POT was a half-marathon time of 2:13:22. I used the same one for 2018 Dopey, so I will probably be in or very near to the same corrals.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ywgckp said:


> I'm currently booked to stay off site - but now I'm second guessing myself!  This will be my 4th RunDisney event, and I've always stayed on site until now.
> 
> For those of you who've stayed off site before, how has it been for the full marathon?  The RD website warns of bad traffic and delays, but I'm not sure if I should take that seriously...


I stayed off site for the 2017 Marathon and had no problems getting to the Epcot parking lot that morning.  I know I got there before 4 AM since I have a photo of me with a facemask on since it was so cold at that time walking to the bag check.  I would say as long as you arrive early, you should be fine.


----------



## Sakigt

I’m a cheapo that only buys one Disney photo at a time. But being there 10 days, kids races x2 and my Goofy..... should I prebuy? I only have dates until 1/4 booked, should I wait until I have all of them?

Looks like it starts the first time they take a pic.


----------



## rteetz

Sakigt said:


> I’m a cheapo that only buys one Disney photo at a time. But being there 10 days, kids races x2 and my Goofy..... should I prebuy? I only have dates until 1/4 booked, should I wait until I have all of them?


I would pre-buy memory maker. Its cheaper when you buy in advance anyways. That way you can get all of your race photos and then anything you do in the parks.


----------



## daisyamy

Hi everyone!  I'll be staying at the Yacht Club.  My training has not been the best lately since running the Chicago Marathon, but I am aiming to get one dopey simulation in next weekend.  We are so close!!


----------



## Tennesotans

Sakigt said:


> I’m a cheapo that only buys one Disney photo at a time. But being there 10 days, kids races x2 and my Goofy..... should I prebuy? I only have dates until 1/4 booked, should I wait until I have all of them?
> 
> Looks like it starts the first time they take a pic.



Ohhhhh yes. Definitely yes. Mmmhmm. We did this last year -- they took 200+ photos in five days.
A) YOU will be in the photos (versus being the photographer).
B) They have candid ride photos
C) They have mini movies on certain rides (Seven Dwarfs).
D) They will create special pix where they add in Disney characters (Tinkerbell, Olaf..).

We really liked the photopass/memory maker service.


----------



## Keels

DopeyBadger said:


> Thanks for the help everyone.  Looks like the cutoff for corral A was within corral E and for corral B within corral H.  Follow-up:
> 
> 1) @camaker, @FFigawi, @VAfamily1998 were in Corral E.  What were your bib #s for last year?  You can give me as little digits or PM me if desired.
> 2) @Keels, @Disney at Heart, @MissLiss279 were in Corral H.  What were your bib #s for last year?  You can give me as little digits or PM me if desired.
> 3) @mrsg00fy, @MommaoffherRocker, @swade95, @sammykster, @sjt22 - you were all in corrals for Dopey last year that will help determine more cutoffs.  Can I hear your corral breakdown?  You can PM if desired.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!



22861 with a POT of 1:40:29 for a 10-miler.


----------



## SheHulk

Got my Magical Express in the mail. Bib numbers please!!!!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

DopeyBadger said:


> Thanks for the help everyone.  Looks like the cutoff for corral A was within corral E and for corral B within corral H.  Follow-up:
> 
> 1) @camaker, @FFigawi, @VAfamily1998 were in Corral E.  What were your bib #s for last year?  You can give me as little digits or PM me if desired.
> 2) @Keels, @Disney at Heart, @MissLiss279 were in Corral H.  What were your bib #s for last year?  You can give me as little digits or PM me if desired.
> 3) @mrsg00fy, @MommaoffherRocker, @swade95, @sammykster, @sjt22 - you were all in corrals for Dopey last year that will help determine more cutoffs.  Can I hear your corral breakdown?  You can PM if desired.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!



I was bib 26966 which was corral E for the 5k/10k and they changed my corral for the half/full so I’m not sure what it was originally(I wanna say N) but I was moved to J. 

Life has gotten the best of me lately so I haven’t been on here in forever but @rteetz I will be at CR


----------



## rteetz

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I was bib 26966 which was corral E for the 5k/10k and they changed my corral for the half/full so I’m not sure what it was originally(I wanna say N) but I was moved to J.
> 
> Life has gotten the best of me lately so I haven’t been on here in forever but @rteetz I will be at CR


I’ll add you!


----------



## Jaxasaurous

I’ll be at a Old Key West for marathon weekend. The past few years we used the kitchen in the 2 bedroom villa, my sister even made us pancakes and muffins for breakfast after one of the races. We didn’t have a frying pan for the pancakes so she improvised with a pot- they still tasted great!


----------



## Novatrix

Jaxasaurous said:


> I’ll be at a Old Key West for marathon weekend. The past few years we used the kitchen in the 2 bedroom villa, my sister even made us pancakes and muffins for breakfast after one of the races. We didn’t have a frying pan for the pancakes so she improvised with a pot- they still tasted great!



Just an FYI, the OKW 1 and 2 bedrooms should always come with 2 frying pans. If anything is ever missing from a villa, just call housekeeping and they'll send someone over with a replacement. Last time, we were missing a spatula and they came by with one in 15 minutes!


----------



## jeanigor

Sakigt said:


> I’m a cheapo that only buys one Disney photo at a time. But being there 10 days, kids races x2 and my Goofy..... should I prebuy? I only have dates until 1/4 booked, should I wait until I have all of them?
> 
> Looks like it starts the first time they take a pic.



I also think you should get it. Its a much longer trip plus all your race photos. I think you need to pre-purchase at least three days in advance of your first pic though. I don't see any advantage for waiting to buy it.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Thank goodness the name on my resort reservation was finally changed and I was able to get it linked to My Disney Experience. It’s feeling real now!

Anyone thinking bib numbers next week? Today is 4 weeks out and 3 seems to be typical for that info.


----------



## LSUfan4444

SheHulk said:


> Got my Magical Express in the mail. Bib numbers please!!!!



Im with ya...now waiting on bib numbers, second set of MDE tags and magic bands and that should do it.

A Skipper Canteen ADR would work too but Im just being picky.


----------



## SheHulk

jeanigor said:


> I also think you should get it. Its a much longer trip plus all your race photos. I think you need to pre-purchase at least three days in advance of your first pic though. I don't see any advantage for waiting to buy it.


Ditto everybody who said this. I was the kind of person who would scoff at paying that kind of money for pictures. But I had an annual pass last year and enjoyed getting the pictures so much that the free memory maker alone is what made me decide to get another AP this year. Love it. Especially if you're doing races.


----------



## JClimacus

Tennesotans said:


> Ohhhhh yes. Definitely yes. Mmmhmm. We did this last year -- they took 200+ photos in five days.
> A) YOU will be in the photos (versus being the photographer).
> B) They have candid ride photos
> C) They have mini movies on certain rides (Seven Dwarfs).
> D) They will create special pix where they add in Disney characters (Tinkerbell, Olaf..).
> 
> We really liked the photopass/memory maker service.



Thanks for the heads up on Memory Maker! We are staying for 5 days, with 6 people and a total of 7 races between us all, definitely sounds worth the investment, so I just bought one.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Question for the group - When (if at all) do the balloon ladies stop pulling runners off of the course for the Half Marathon? Is there a point when you are safe from being pulled from the course? I have an injured wife who is worried (plantar fasciitis).

Thanks.


----------



## FFigawi

BuckeyeBama said:


> Question for the group - When (if at all) do the balloon ladies stop pulling runners off of the course for the Half Marathon? Is there a point when you are safe from being pulled from the course? I have an injured wife who is worried (plantar fasciitis).
> 
> Thanks.



I don't know for sure, but you're probably safe once you make the hairpin turn near mile 12 and make your way into Epcot. Once you're off the roads, I think they don't bother sweeping.


----------



## Anisum

FFigawi said:


> I don't know for sure, but you're probably safe once you make the hairpin turn near mile 12 and make your way into Epcot. Once you're off the roads, I think they don't bother sweeping.


I'm going to second this. My friend did Princess this year (same or similar course) and the last place they were pulling was just before Epcot.


----------



## DopeyBadger

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Thank goodness the name on my resort reservation was finally changed and I was able to get it linked to My Disney Experience. It’s feeling real now!
> 
> Anyone thinking bib numbers next week? Today is 4 weeks out and 3 seems to be typical for that info.



I believe @Keels said charity registration info was due on Dec 13th. I have to believe it's after that.  So my guess is corral info released on Dec 15th.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> I don't know for sure, but you're probably safe once you make the hairpin turn near mile 12 and make your way into Epcot. Once you're off the roads, I think they don't bother sweeping.



Most likely.  They will encourage you to keep moving along but if you have to stop and rest, they have a golf cart to pick you up.


----------



## Dis5150

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I was bib 26966 which was corral E for the 5k/10k and they changed my corral for the half/full so I’m not sure what it was originally(I wanna say N) but I was moved to J.
> 
> Life has gotten the best of me lately so I haven’t been on here in forever but @rteetz I will be at CR



You were originally in M with me I think! Then you got bumped up and left me all alone!  (JK!)


----------



## funsizedisaster

Sakigt said:


> I’m a cheapo that only buys one Disney photo at a time. But being there 10 days, kids races x2 and my Goofy..... should I prebuy? I only have dates until 1/4 booked, should I wait until I have all of them?
> 
> Looks like it starts the first time they take a pic.



It is totally worth it!  $169 for advanced purchase.  That's $16.90 a day for photos.  Typically, the cost per photo is about $14.95?  So if you were to purchase just ONE photo each day of your trip, you would have spent the cost of the Memory Maker.  Disney now using the photopass for race photos, I think you answered your own question   You have 30 days from the date of the first photo to use the Memory Maker.

Another thought....are you getting tickets for all 10 days?  The photopass is included in the annual pass.  When we went in August, I bought an annual pass for myself and bought hopper passes for the family.  Linking everyone's tickets to my AP gave me all the photos everyone took!  In that sense, it might be worth it for you.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Jaxasaurous said:


> We didn’t have a frying pan for the pancakes so she improvised with a pot- they still tasted great!



Wouldn't those be potcakes?


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Dis5150 said:


> You were originally in M with me I think! Then you got bumped up and left me all alone!  (JK!)


Yes I remember now  it was M


----------



## courtneybeth

MommaoffherRocker said:


> Yes I remember now  it was M



Wow - what happened? Did your POT not register? Now I’m worried.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

courtneybeth said:


> Wow - what happened? Did your POT not register? Now I’m worried.


I switched from Goofy to Dopey and ended up with 3 different bibs. It was a mess, they took 2 bibs away and left me in M. But Track Shack was really great about it and honored my original time when I showed them my original registration.


----------



## JeffW

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Wouldn't those be potcakes?



No, potcakes are something completely different.  You'd need to vacation here to Colorado for that experience


----------



## cadek

rteetz said:


> Better?
> 
> All Star Movies 2
> All Star Music 0
> All Star Sports 4
> Art of Animation 1
> Pop Century 12
> Caribbean Beach 1
> Coronado Springs 5
> Ft. Wilderness 2
> Port Orleans French Quarter 1
> Port Orleans Riverside 6
> Animal Kingdom Lodge 6
> Bay Lake Tower 3
> Beach Club/Yacht Club 11
> Boardwalk 5
> Contemporary 2
> Grand Floridian 0
> Old Key West 6
> Polynesian 4
> Saratoga Springs 12
> Wilderness Lodge 1
> Offsite 5
> Shades of Green 1
> Swan and Dolphin 0



I'll be staying at Port Orleans French Quarter.


----------



## huskies90

I will be at AKV - Jambo House


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

For the marathon sign-up I entered a time of 4:30 but did not submit proof of time. Is it guaranteed I will be in the last corral? (Reason for not submitting proof of time was I had never run a race longer than a 5k until my half marathon last month, after the deadline) I had originally signed up with a time of 5:30 since PoT was not required, but then changed it to 4:30 figuring worst they would do is put me back in the 5:30 group.


----------



## ell13

Putting in 4:30 having only ever run a 5k is exactly why they put you in the back without POT.


----------



## ZellyB

Got notice yesterday that our Magic Bands shipped!!  Woohoo!!!

I also got an email with the enticing offer to buy the VIP Race Retreat package.  It's so tempting to have those pre-race amenities available especially after freezing my butt off waiting for the race to start last year, but YOWZA, that price.  Pretty sure we won't be doing it, but it sounds sooooo nice.  And, I could eliminate a post-race ADR and just munch on the provided brunch...Need to delete that email.


----------



## Dis5150

So I just remembered I don't have a hotel booked for our last night there!  We extended out plane tickets so we could DATW on Monday then go home Tuesday. Now I have a room thru Monday and a plane out on Tuesday. Hopefully they will have availability for a while as I don't have the money to book a room right now (since they make you pay upfront for the 1st night!)


----------



## Anisum

ZellyB said:


> Got notice yesterday that our Magic Bands shipped!!  Woohoo!!!
> 
> I also got an email with the enticing offer to buy the VIP Race Retreat package.  It's so tempting to have those pre-race amenities available especially after freezing my butt off waiting for the race to start last year, but YOWZA, that price.  Pretty sure we won't be doing it, but it sounds sooooo nice.  And, I could eliminate a post-race ADR and just munch on the provided brunch...Need to delete that email.


I haven't gotten any of these exciting runDisney emails. The race retreat only shows as available for the half marathon on Active when I look so that may make your decision easier.


----------



## DopeyBadger

AlexRunsDisney said:


> For the marathon sign-up I entered a time of 4:30 but did not submit proof of time. Is it guaranteed I will be in the last corral? (Reason for not submitting proof of time was I had never run a race longer than a 5k until my half marathon last month, after the deadline) I had originally signed up with a time of 5:30 since PoT was not required, but then changed it to 4:30 figuring worst they would do is put me back in the 5:30 group.



Just a speculation or guess on my part, but they are likely to assign you to the last corral.  You'll know more definitively in about 1.5 weeks when the waivers/corrals are released.  

Now, don't freak out.  When you go to the expo to pick up your bib, head over to race relations.  Bring with you the 5k and recent HM results printed out.  Have those sheets to help show what you're capable of at those distances.  Bring a smile and hope for the best that they may be able to move you into a further ahead corral.  They might be able to help you, and sometimes they aren't.  It's no guarantee.

But, even if you do end up in the last corral unable to move up, just keep some things in mind to help your race experience.  Show up early on marathon morning.  Head to the front of the last corral so that you can be one of the first people released in it.  Stay calm and run your race as best you can.  Stay courteous to those around you as it may get crowded and the people around you may or may not be running as fast as you are.  Try to keep a positive outlook.  Don't get frustrated.  There are definitely sections of the course that open up more than others (regardless if you're in corral C or P).  So don't worry if a certain section seems overly crowded.  Just conserve energy, make a small move when you can, and then bide time until the next wide open highway section.  You'll waste lots more precious energy by weaving than just sticking behind someone for a few extra seconds.  Being in the last corral won't completely inhibit you from running a fast race (if that's your desire).  Below is a screen shot of some random marathon results:

 

The left column is "Clock Time" and the right is "Net Time".  The differential between them comes from how long after the race started that they actually started.  So a person with a 35 min differential started the race 35 min after the first person started (therefore they're in a further back corral).  The last corral leaves about 50-60 minutes after the race starts.  Just from this small subset I see a few people who ran sub-4 marathons who started in one of the last corrals (4:37 vs 3:52, 4:29, vs 3:53, 4:31 vs 3:54, 4:54 vs 3:56, and 4:51 vs 3:56).  And this is just a small subset that I barely even had to try and to search out for these results.


----------



## Mary9876

ZellyB - If it makes you feel better the boards on Facebook have been saying the race retreat is sold out I debated getting the VIP retreat myself for months seeing as this is my first marathon. I couldn’t justify it though since I’d really just be using it pre-race and heard you still head out early and wait in the corral for a long time anyways. If I was a fast runner then I can see it being worth it. 

I’m new here but staying at the four seasons. We haven’t been to Disney in years so all this is new to me. I’m the only runner in my group so have to figure out how to get there. We weren’t going to do magic bands but maybe we should think about it but I thought it was only for on-site. I can’t wait till the marathon


----------



## cavepig

RENThead09 said:


> GO TEAM POP!
> 
> I Sprained by ribs on my right side this weekend (ok, the muscles between the ribs).  Luckily no break or fracture to the ribs themselves.
> Just hurts sitting down or standing up or laying except on my back.
> Doc put me on some muscle relaxants and said no running, exercise, or lifting over 5 pounds for the next 3 weeks.
> So I guess my training is done.  LOL   It is what it is at this point.   told I couldn't do my half this coming weekend I had planned.
> I can walk, so there will definitely be some long hikes over the next 3 weeks.
> Not too worried about the first 3 races, the full will be interesting.  did all 3 races for Wine and Dine and for Superhero's.
> But at this point, if I need to walk more, I will walk more.  and skip.   and hop.   and sing.  and dance.
> Just need to make sure I have enough cushion in my time for Expedition Everest and hopefully Tower of Terror.
> Normally 11:30-12 m/m so if I can run the first half of the full, figure I will be OK.
> The first 2 WDW Marathons I did I was so focused on the race that I didn't enjoy it as much as I could have.  Not gonna be a problem this time!  LOL
> 
> Not looking for sympathy, just sharing the journey.  Love all the awesome nerds on here and cant wait for January to get here.
> Moral of the story, we all got this.  We have put in miles.  We will be around a ton of amazing and supportive people.  We can not change what we have done up to this point.
> We just need to go out there and have fun. (and a beer or margarita)


 Oooooh rib pain, ouch! I fell back into a filing cabinet not long ago and ended up with really bruised up ribs, sleeping yep only on my back as well.  It took a month for them to heal. I did run though, I could feel the discomfort in my ribs, but it wasn't doing any harm or really really painful, just annoying.  Hope you heal up soon & can sleep better sooner.



Chaitali said:


> Ok, I'm also beginning to worry about getting swept and I'm hoping people can let me know if this is a reasonable concern or not.  My average pace for the 18 miler this weekend was 15:44.  That's cutting it close to the 16 minutes and it doesn't include any stops.  I'm assuming that I'll have at least 1 bathroom stop during the marathon.  And I'm not sure how long the bathroom line will be.  But I should also have some cushion from the balloon ladies since I have a 5:50 POT based on my half marathon PR.  So if I stop for the bathroom around halfway (maybe in Animal Kingdom) and still have an average pace hovering around the 16 minutes per mile (though this is long, slow, easy run pace and not race pace but imagining worst case scenario), should I be ok given that I should hopefully not be in the last corral?


  In 2016 my average was close to that when I finished in 6:50.  I luckily did start in F so had a buffer, but to keep me on pace I had my phone sending me the text alerts so I could see my average pace (cause my watch just showed total & I couldn't calculate in my head).  You could also track the balloon lady just to know where they are (PM if you want her name, not sure if I should post it here, it's not hard though to figure out/find online, it's been her a lot not sure if it still will be but most likely it will).  As for bathrooms I stopped in MK, sure it might be sooner than you want it, but like the one in Frontierland (my preplanned stop) is large and so hopefully the line won't be as bad.  THen you hopefully won't be in a panic for one later on.  Then I would also preplan one in AK, maybe the dinoland one or elsewhere, pick one once the map is out.  I do remember the bathrooms in wide world of sports having long lines, and at that point I was mixed in with all corrals, they must be just a few stalls?!  I didn't wait cause didn't want to loose time then.   SO, I think you'll be fine as long you just monitor your pace.



rteetz said:


> Anyone have any idea what the commemorative 25th anniversary item might be in the pre-purchase bundles? Deciding if I should get that or not. I want the ornament for sure but not sure about the other item.


I don't know, but am very curious too. It says figurine so like a vinylmation?  ceramic?  PVC?  I'm holding off, although I have gone back & forth over & over on it.



*DisneyDreamer said:


> Thank goodness the name on my resort reservation was finally changed and I was able to get it linked to My Disney Experience. It’s feeling real now!
> 
> Anyone thinking bib numbers next week? Today is 4 weeks out and 3 seems to be typical for that info.


Woohoo!  I'm thinking the 15th maybe too.



BuckeyeBama said:


> Question for the group - When (if at all) do the balloon ladies stop pulling runners off of the course for the Half Marathon? Is there a point when you are safe from being pulled from the course? I have an injured wife who is worried (plantar fasciitis).
> 
> Thanks.


Balloon ladies don't pull you, isn't it the actual course people on bikes that do that.  Balloon ladies are just volunteers to give a visual, but it's the people on bikes I think you have to watch for.    For the half though I'm not sure, I know you're safe once you hit EPCOT, but that's about all, sorry. Here's pixie dust to her finishing!  Plantar sucks, I smash an electric massager on my heel/foot if I feel it flaring up again & it does wonders & massage before getting up in the morning when it was real bad I would do.


----------



## Anisum

AlexRunsDisney said:


> For the marathon sign-up I entered a time of 4:30 but did not submit proof of time. Is it guaranteed I will be in the last corral? (Reason for not submitting proof of time was I had never run a race longer than a 5k until my half marathon last month, after the deadline) I had originally signed up with a time of 5:30 since PoT was not required, but then changed it to 4:30 figuring worst they would do is put me back in the 5:30 group.


It's very likely they will put you in a later corral. My understanding, based on previous discussions with other board members is that when you put a time like that with no PoT in is that it is up to TrackShack to put you in the appropriate corral. It's certainly easy for them to go and say 'anyone who didn't follow the directions and put an estimated finish time without the supporting PoT gets sent to the last corral' but they may just as easily put you in the first of the corrals that don't require PoT. It really depends on how generous they're feeling when making the corrals. Not having a PoT would have put you solidly between L and P last year (with P being the last corral).

There's really no way to know for sure until the corrals come out but if you find yourself in the last corral and truly can (based on your half marathon time) run a 4:30 I would suggest going to race relations. They may not be willing to assist you as they generally have those deadlines for a reason but they also want everyone on the course to be safe which is why they use corrals to keep runners of like paces together in the first place.


----------



## rootbeerkid

DopeyBadger said:


> Just a speculation or guess on my part, but they are likely to assign you to the last corral.  You'll know more definitively in about 1.5 weeks when the waivers/corrals are released.
> 
> Now, don't freak out.  When you go to the expo to pick up your bib, head over to race relations.  Bring with you the 5k and recent HM results printed out.  Have those sheets to help show what you're capable of at those distances.  Bring a smile and hope for the best that they may be able to move you into a further ahead corral.  They might be able to help you, and sometimes they aren't.  It's no guarantee.
> 
> But, even if you do end up in the last corral unable to move up, just keep some things in mind to help your race experience.  Show up early on marathon morning.  Head to the front of the last corral so that you can be one of the first people released in it.  Stay calm and run your race as best you can.  Stay courteous to those around you as it may get crowded and the people around you may or may not be running as fast as you are.  Try to keep a positive outlook.  Don't get frustrated.  There are definitely sections of the course that open up more than others (regardless if you're in corral C or P).  So don't worry if a certain section seems overly crowded.  Just conserve energy, make a small move when you can, and then bide time until the next wide open highway section.  You'll waste lots more precious energy by weaving than just sticking behind someone for a few extra seconds.  Being in the last corral won't completely inhibit you from running a fast race (if that's your desire).  Below is a screen shot of some random marathon results:
> 
> View attachment 287187
> 
> The left column is "Clock Time" and the right is "Net Time".  The differential between them comes from how long after the race started that they actually started.  So a person with a 35 min differential started the race 35 min after the first person started (therefore they're in a further back corral).  The last corral leaves about 50-60 minutes after the race starts.  Just from this small subset I see a few people who ran sub-4 marathons who started in one of the last corrals (4:37 vs 3:52, 4:29, vs 3:53, 4:31 vs 3:54, 4:54 vs 3:56, and 4:51 vs 3:56).  And this is just a small subset that I barely even had to try and to search out for these results.



I'm grateful for this information.  Thank you.

My situation is somewhat unusual I think. The best POT that I can provide is 2:51:44 (13:07 min/mile) for a half.  I think my starting residence will be near or in the last corral - the Balloon Ladies will be visible.  Since that POT race, improvement has been dramatic and it's not totally impossible that I could run at 10 min/mile for the Disney half.  There is no official POT that can verify the improvement - they don't (and shouldn't) accept FIT files. With this information there is now hope that the performance might not be too adversely affected by corral placement.


----------



## Chaitali

cavepig said:


> In 2016 my average was close to that when I finished in 6:50. I luckily did start in F so had a buffer, but to keep me on pace I had my phone sending me the text alerts so I could see my average pace (cause my watch just showed total & I couldn't calculate in my head). You could also track the balloon lady just to know where they are (PM if you want her name, not sure if I should post it here, it's not hard though to figure out/find online, it's been her a lot not sure if it still will be but most likely it will). As for bathrooms I stopped in MK, sure it might be sooner than you want it, but like the one in Frontierland (my preplanned stop) is large and so hopefully the line won't be as bad. THen you hopefully won't be in a panic for one later on. Then I would also preplan one in AK, maybe the dinoland one or elsewhere, pick one once the map is out. I do remember the bathrooms in wide world of sports having long lines, and at that point I was mixed in with all corrals, they must be just a few stalls?! I didn't wait cause didn't want to loose time then. SO, I think you'll be fine as long you just monitor your pace.



Thank you for the information, it's really useful! That's good to know about the bathrooms in Wide World of Sports and the good options in MK and AK.  That's a good idea about tracking the balloon ladies but I usually just have my phone on airplane mode so I don't have distractions or have to worry about the batteries running down.  I'll think about it though...


----------



## bryana

Mary9876 said:


> ZellyB - If it makes you feel better the boards on Facebook have been saying the race retreat is sold out I debated getting the VIP retreat myself for months seeing as this is my first marathon. I couldn’t justify it though since I’d really just be using it pre-race and heard you still head out early and wait in the corral for a long time anyways. If I was a fast runner then I can see it being worth it.



Yeah, it’s been sold out for at least a few weeks. I put it off when I registered and then went on a month or so ago when I remembered I never did and it was sold out for the marathon. Goofy and the half were available but not just the marathon. Now it looks like only the half is available.


----------



## croach

Dis5150 said:


> So I just remembered I don't have a hotel booked for our last night there!  We extended out plane tickets so we could DATW on Monday then go home Tuesday. Now I have a room thru Monday and a plane out on Tuesday. Hopefully they will have availability for a while as I don't have the money to book a room right now (since they make you pay upfront for the 1st night!)



I just got an email from my travel and it sounds like they have a few rooms left in their group rates. Not sure at which resorts though. Let me know if you want her info.


----------



## Dis5150

croach said:


> I just got an email from my travel and it sounds like they have a few rooms left in their group rates. Not sure at which resorts though. Let me know if you want her info.



Sure! I can at least see what they have, even if I can't book it till payday!  Thanks!


----------



## MissLiss279

For anyone that has purchased race retreat, does it show up in your order history on Active? 

I have purchased it (and have the email confirmation), but it’s not showing up in Active. I thought it had shown up there last year. I just want to make sure I don’t miss out on the ticket for early entry to the expo that they email out if for some reason, Active deleted my registration.


----------



## daisyamy

MissLiss279 said:


> For anyone that has purchased race retreat, does it show up in your order history on Active?



It does not show up for me.  Under Order History, I have to click on Manage Registration, then "Registration and QR Code" on the next page, and then when my registration information shows up on the next page I can scroll down and see my related orders.


----------



## PrincessV

AlexRunsDisney said:


> For the marathon sign-up I entered a time of 4:30 but did not submit proof of time. Is it guaranteed I will be in the last corral? (Reason for not submitting proof of time was I had never run a race longer than a 5k until my half marathon last month, after the deadline) I had originally signed up with a time of 5:30 since PoT was not required, but then changed it to 4:30 figuring worst they would do is put me back in the 5:30 group.


Officially, yes - this is exactly the situation that results in being places in the last corral, per rD's verbiage:


> If you believe you will finish the Half Marathon in less than 2:45 hours or the Marathon in less than 5:30 hours, proof of time is required for start corral placement.





> If proof of time is not provided by October 3, 2017, data provided is incomplete or cannot be verified, you will be placed in the last start corral.


It doesn't always happen, though. I know a couple people who forgot to submit their required PoTs and were not placed in the last corral. But I think that's really the exception, not the norm. I'd anticipate being in the last and anything else will be a happy surprise! But FWIW, the last corral gets an unfair bad reputation, IMO. In any corral I've been in, there have been people faster than I, slower than I, and the same speed as I. No matter where you start, just go in with a good attitude, run your own race, be courteous, and you'll have fun!



rootbeerkid said:


> My situation is somewhat unusual I think. The best POT that I can provide is 2:51:44 (13:07 min/mile) for a half.  I think my starting residence will be near or in the last corral - the Balloon Ladies will be visible.


You shouldn't be in the back with that PoT, unless you entered a slower finish time. They use the estimated finish time to seed corrals, so if you selected, say, a 3:00:00 finish, that's where you should be placed, not in the last corral, nor in the 3:30:00 corral. Do you know what you entered for finish time?


----------



## MissLiss279

daisyamy said:


> It does not show up for me.  Under Order History, I have to click on Manage Registration, then "Registration and QR Code" on the next page, and then when my registration information shows up on the next page I can scroll down and see my related orders.


Thanks for that! I did click on that link, but I didn’t scroll all the way down.  I now see it!


----------



## DopeyBadger

rootbeerkid said:


> I'm grateful for this information.  Thank you.
> 
> My situation is somewhat unusual I think. The best POT that I can provide is 2:51:44 (13:07 min/mile) for a half.  I think my starting residence will be near or in the last corral - the Balloon Ladies will be visible.  Since that POT race, improvement has been dramatic and it's not totally impossible that I could run at 10 min/mile for the Disney half.  There is no official POT that can verify the improvement - they don't (and shouldn't) accept FIT files. With this information there is now hope that the performance might not be too adversely affected by corral placement.



I'll assume you put in an estimated finish time of 2:45 which would be corral K, L or M in the 2017 Disney HM.  These corrals generally start about 40-50 minutes after the race start.  The situation of starting further back and attaining peak performance is a bit more difficult in a HM then a M, but still not impossible.  The HM has less distance, less time involved, and most importantly less places where there is wide open space to make movements freely.  Below is the 2017 HM course:

 

Starting from the further back corrals the course will be more congested than the earlier corrals.  There is highway running from mile 0 to 3 and then in general in tightens up until mile 7.5 (right after cone alley).  So if I were preparing for this race, I would consider mentally breaking it into 3 parts (0 to 3, 3 to 7.5 and 7.5 to finish).  I believe 7.5 to finish is where your real ability to race will come into play.  Much more space to do your own thing.  Pacing wise, the advice stays the same.  Try to weave as little as possible and remain calm and courteous.  Since 7.5 to finish is almost a 10k (5.6 miles) maybe you could challenge yourself with the goal of a 7.5 mile warm up and then a 10k PR to finish.

Here are some random race results from the 2016 HM:

 

You're looking for a 40-50 min differential.  I see plenty of examples (14?) of that around that finishing time in this very small subset of runners as well.  Even some 60 min differentials.  You'll be fine as long as you stay calm, courteous and positive throughout the race.


----------



## DopeyBadger

AlexRunsDisney said:


> For the marathon sign-up I entered a time of 4:30 but did not submit proof of time. Is it guaranteed I will be in the last corral? (Reason for not submitting proof of time was I had never run a race longer than a 5k until my half marathon last month, after the deadline) I had originally signed up with a time of 5:30 since PoT was not required, but then changed it to 4:30 figuring worst they would do is put me back in the 5:30 group.





rootbeerkid said:


> I'm grateful for this information.  Thank you.
> 
> My situation is somewhat unusual I think. The best POT that I can provide is 2:51:44 (13:07 min/mile) for a half.  I think my starting residence will be near or in the last corral - the Balloon Ladies will be visible.  Since that POT race, improvement has been dramatic and it's not totally impossible that I could run at 10 min/mile for the Disney half.  There is no official POT that can verify the improvement - they don't (and shouldn't) accept FIT files. With this information there is now hope that the performance might not be too adversely affected by corral placement.



I'll add one other thing - pay attention to the tangents.  If you are unaware, the tangents are the shortest route between two data points.  The course is measured (13.11 or 26.22 miles) on the tangents.  So run the inside of a curve instead of the outside,






or on an S-shaped road (that weaves back and forth) run the middle (as long as it's legal racing road).

 

(Edit to thumbnail since this image is HUGE!)

So what happens if you spend your time weaving or trying to run in the least congested area (which may not be the tangent).  Let's try a thought experiment:

Let's say your goal pace is a 10 min/mile.  You decide to dodge and weave your way through the course to maintain that 10 min/mile.  Let's say that your GPS device is accurate and measures the distance you actually covered accurately.  At the end of the race, you cross the HM finish line with your GPS reading 14.0 miles and a 10 min/mile (finish time of 140 minutes or 2:20).

Now what would the pace be if you had run the tangents (and assume your GPS came out to 13.11 instead) for the exact same finish time (2:20)?

It's a 10:41 min/mile (2:20 in 13.11 miles).

Now think about that.  A 40 second differential per mile just based on running the tangents (albeit an extreme example of someone running 14.0 miles of extra road).  Ask yourself which is easier, running 13.11 miles at a 10:41 or 14.0 miles at a 10 min/mile?  Sometimes passing people is the right decision, but sometimes maintaining the tangent can far outweigh that.  I've run the Disney HM three times with distances of 13.18, 13.22, and 13.20.  I try very hard to run the tangents at all times because I know that I can slow up and still finish faster by running the tangent.  Now if you can combine running the tangents with the 10 min/mile at some points (instead of the 10:41), then you'll finish faster than both of the above hypothetical runners.

To know the tangents, is to memorize the course in advance.  Know where each upcoming turn is and what kind of turn it is.  By pre-planning these things, you can always slowly groove your way over to the appropriate tangent line.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

ell13 said:


> Putting in 4:30 having only ever run a 5k is exactly why they put you in the back without POT.


I ran a 2:11 at the Wine and Dine Half Marathon last month. Your reply also doesn't really answer my question.


----------



## ZellyB

Anisum said:


> I haven't gotten any of these exciting runDisney emails. The race retreat only shows as available for the half marathon on Active when I look so that may make your decision easier.



Phew!  Financial dilemma averted!!


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

DopeyBadger said:


> Just a speculation or guess on my part, but they are likely to assign you to the last corral.  You'll know more definitively in about 1.5 weeks when the waivers/corrals are released.
> 
> Now, don't freak out.  When you go to the expo to pick up your bib, head over to race relations.  Bring with you the 5k and recent HM results printed out.  Have those sheets to help show what you're capable of at those distances.  Bring a smile and hope for the best that they may be able to move you into a further ahead corral.  They might be able to help you, and sometimes they aren't.  It's no guarantee.
> 
> But, even if you do end up in the last corral unable to move up, just keep some things in mind to help your race experience.  Show up early on marathon morning.  Head to the front of the last corral so that you can be one of the first people released in it.  Stay calm and run your race as best you can.  Stay courteous to those around you as it may get crowded and the people around you may or may not be running as fast as you are.  Try to keep a positive outlook.  Don't get frustrated.  There are definitely sections of the course that open up more than others (regardless if you're in corral C or P).  So don't worry if a certain section seems overly crowded.  Just conserve energy, make a small move when you can, and then bide time until the next wide open highway section.  You'll waste lots more precious energy by weaving than just sticking behind someone for a few extra seconds.  Being in the last corral won't completely inhibit you from running a fast race (if that's your desire).  Below is a screen shot of some random marathon results:
> 
> View attachment 287187
> 
> The left column is "Clock Time" and the right is "Net Time".  The differential between them comes from how long after the race started that they actually started.  So a person with a 35 min differential started the race 35 min after the first person started (therefore they're in a further back corral).  The last corral leaves about 50-60 minutes after the race starts.  Just from this small subset I see a few people who ran sub-4 marathons who started in one of the last corrals (4:37 vs 3:52, 4:29, vs 3:53, 4:31 vs 3:54, 4:54 vs 3:56, and 4:51 vs 3:56).  And this is just a small subset that I barely even had to try and to search out for these results.


Thanks for this. This was very helpful. Although I obviously would prefer to be put in the correct corral, starting from the last corral is not a HUGE deal to me like it may be for some people. Being my first marathon, my main goal is to just finish. I am anticipating a time around 4:35:00 but above all I would love to just have a fun time, stop, take pictures, etc. I just don't want to be stuck walking in congested areas.


----------



## ZellyB

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Thanks for this. This was very helpful. Although I obviously would prefer to be put in the correct corral, starting from the last corral is not a HUGE deal to me like it may be for some people. Being my first marathon, my main goal is to just finish. I am anticipating a time around 4:35:00 but above all I would love to just have a *fun time, stop, take pictures, etc.* I just don't want to be stuck walking in congested areas.



And these are the best possible goals to have going into a Disney race!!  I would say you'll end up walking more than likely through congested areas whether or not you start in the last corral or middle of the pack - at least that has been my experience. It's sort of inevitable when running the Disney marathon unless you are maybe in the very early corrals.  Fortunately, those areas are usually brief and you can find the opportunity to get back to your normal pace soon enough. Have a great time running your first marathon.  You couldn't have picked a better one in my opinion!!


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

Anisum said:


> It's very likely they will put you in a later corral. My understanding, based on previous discussions with other board members is that when you put a time like that with no PoT in is that it is up to TrackShack to put you in the appropriate corral. It's certainly easy for them to go and say 'anyone who didn't follow the directions and put an estimated finish time without the supporting PoT gets sent to the last corral' but they may just as easily put you in the first of the corrals that don't require PoT. It really depends on how generous they're feeling when making the corrals. Not having a PoT would have put you solidly between L and P last year (with P being the last corral).
> 
> There's really no way to know for sure until the corrals come out but if you find yourself in the last corral and truly can (based on your half marathon time) run a 4:30 I would suggest going to race relations. They may not be willing to assist you as they generally have those deadlines for a reason but they also want everyone on the course to be safe which is why they use corrals to keep runners of like paces together in the first place.


That's what I thought as well. I originally put an estimated time of 5:30 when I signed up last February, but then I switched it to 4:30 when I had a better estimate of when I would finish. I just figured if they don't put me in the 4:30 corral, worst they would do is put me in the first corral that doesn't require PoT (I'm learning now though, that may not be the case). 

If I do get put in one of the last corrals, I will likely go to the Expo on the first day with printed results of the Wine and Dine Half Marathon (I'm hoping since it was a runDisney race it might count for more), and see if I can get a change. I have heard of people getting changes years ago, but I have not heard of anyone in the last 2 years getting a switch at the Expo. Worst they can do is say no.


----------



## JeffW

DopeyBadger said:


> To know the tangents, is to memorize the course in advance.  Know where each upcoming turn is and what kind of turn it is.  By pre-planning these things, you can always slowly groove your way over to the appropriate tangent line.



Good advice from DopeyBadger here.  At Disney especially, there are some HUGE sweeping turns that you don't want to be on the outside of.  After the TTC "toll booths" you are on a road that is 4 (or 5?) lanes wide that weaves back and forth through the parking lot.  There is A LOT of extra distance possible in this area.  Try to pay extra attention in the sections of the course that feel spread out, because Disney has quite a few wide roads and paths that are optimized for high volume, not minimizing your distance.


----------



## rootbeerkid

PrincessV said:


> You shouldn't be in the back with that PoT, unless you entered a slower finish time. They use the estimated finish time to seed corrals, so if you selected, say, a 3:00:00 finish, that's where you should be placed, not in the last corral, nor in the 3:30:00 corral. Do you know what you entered for finish time?



@PrincessV - Full disclosure - what I can't remember and fear that I omitted was entering the POT after that half was completed on 9/16.  So I may be POT-less and if so I will need to apply all of @DopeyBadger recommendations to work this. The understanding being that POT-less folks are assigned to the last corral.


----------



## ell13

AlexRunsDisney said:


> I ran a 2:11 at the Wine and Dine Half Marathon last month. Your reply also doesn't really answer my question.


Congrats. And my reply did answer you. You're going to the back. One of the last corrals. Not much you can do about it. My point was that there's a reason POT is important. And it's because people put in guesses as to how fast they can run without actually knowing what they can do. And there's nothing wrong with that; active.com asks you to supply an estimation. It wasn't an insult; it just explains the reasoning behind the placement.

My half PR is a 2:04. When I did Dopey in 2015, my times were around 2:09 and 5:10.  But I haven't run competitively lately, so all I had was last year's W&D which I did just for kicks and took my time with a bunch of pictures. 2:50.  I submitted that one, but I know they'll put me toward the back even though I can finish around 2:10.  I've got a half this week, but I don't expect Disney to move me based on that number.  So I'll likely be back there with you.  With your half time, you have nothing to worry about.

ETA: And sure enough, I'm looking through my old times now and I had a 2:10 half run on 1/17/2016... So I'm an idiot for forgetting about that one since it was just inside the deadline.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@DopeyBadger, none of it applies to me (hopefully they accept my POT) but I really wanted to commend you on the time and thought you put into your answers to (hopefully) alleviate the fears of those without a POT.


----------



## courtneybeth

Those trying to get moved in corrals... good luck.  I've had no such luck twice on the Disneyland races at DLH and Avengers. The runDisney people at Solutions said that unless it was an error on their part (i.e, I submitted a POT of 2:33 and they put 3:23 in), then they can't move me because I was properly slotted at the time, even though I'm much faster than my corral. They are firm and strict with the cut off dates.  They will pull up your submitted POT on a computer then compare it to what they have. Sometimes it is, indeed, an error and you'll get moved. No POT submitted ... more than likely they will have you stay where you are.

Just trying to be realistic.


----------



## CanadianPaco

We're staying at ASSp!!!


----------



## LilyJC

Super late to the party but we’re staying BCV and BWV! So excited!


----------



## Baloo in MI

I have not been on this thread in weeks and just paid the price!  I saw everyone's messages from about a week ago about getting FOP Fast Passes and just tried (as I was unsuccessful when I first did fast pass back at the beginning of November) and no luck!   That is what I get!   

Our MME tickets arrived and even more exciting I just got notice that the family vacation shirts I ordered shipped out today.  This will be a surprise for the family.  We have never done the same shirt thing, figured it was time.  

@rteetz and @DopeyBadger not sure if you are still looking for this info but figured I would share:

We are staying at Art of Animation
Last year I was in Corrall A for 5k/10K and Corrall D for the Full, bib number was 20928, I had used a 1:50 Half Marathon POT

Getting so excited about this trip!!!!!  The 5K is four weeks from tomorrow morning!


----------



## Davidg83

Yay! My magicband arrived today. Now this trip is finally feeling real!


----------



## rteetz

90 Disers!


----------



## Keels

So ... I still need to do another long run or two, probably need to mix in a simulation of some sort, need to pull all of my costume/outfits together and then pack up the house to leave for Florida next week ... BUT ...

At least Marathon Weekend shirts for my crew are all finished! Priorities, you know??


----------



## jeanigor

PrincessV said:


> It doesn't always happen, though. I know a couple people who forgot to submit their required PoTs and were not placed in the last corral. But I think that's really the exception, not the norm. I'd anticipate being in the last and anything else will be a happy surprise! But FWIW, the last corral gets an unfair bad reputation, IMO. In any corral I've been in, there have been people faster than I, slower than I, and the same speed as I. *No matter where you start, just go in with a good attitude, run your own race, be courteous, and you'll have fun!*



Pure truth.



Baloo in MI said:


> I have not been on this thread in weeks and just paid the price!  I saw everyone's messages from about a week ago about getting FOP Fast Passes and just tried (as I was unsuccessful when I first did fast pass back at the beginning of November) and no luck!   That is what I get!



DP finally got his ticket entered into MDE last night and I was able to book our FastPasses. We got two FoP days...(would have been three except I don't wanna do a 4pm fast pass with a 6:30 flight)


----------



## Anisum

rootbeerkid said:


> @PrincessV - Full disclosure - what I can't remember and fear that I omitted was entering the POT after that half was completed on 9/16.  So I may be POT-less and if so I will need to apply all of @DopeyBadger recommendations to work this. The understanding being that POT-less folks are assigned to the last corral.


If you view your registration on Active it will show the time you entered (if any).



Keels said:


> So ... I still need to do another long run or two, probably need to mix in a simulation of some sort, need to pull all of my costume/outfits together and then pack up the house to leave for Florida next week ... BUT ...
> 
> At least Marathon Weekend shirts for my crew are all finished! Priorities, you know??
> 
> View attachment 287316
> 
> View attachment 287317


I'm in love with that shirt. The 'except the start times' really sold it for me.


----------



## Goofy2015

rteetz said:


> 90 Disers!
> 
> View attachment 287312 View attachment 287313 View attachment 287314



I will be at Coronado Springs.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Wednesday mornings are for the bike trainer when I watch the Tuesday @DisUnplugged podcast...this week I got the lowdown on all the latest rumors from the Marathon Thread's @rteetz


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

@Keels I am in love with those shirts! They are fantastic!!!


----------



## courtneybeth

That shirt is amazing @Keels


----------



## PrincessV

rootbeerkid said:


> @PrincessV - Full disclosure - what I can't remember and fear that I omitted was entering the POT after that half was completed on 9/16.  So I may be POT-less and if so I will need to apply all of @DopeyBadger recommendations to work this. The understanding being that POT-less folks are assigned to the last corral.


But if you entered an estimated finish time that does _not_ require PoT, not entering PoT makes no difference. That's what I'm getting at - it all hinges on what you entered on your estimated _finish time_. Examples...

A. person A enters an estimated finish of 5:25:00 (marathon - I can't remember now if we're talking about the full or half!), which is a time that requires PoT. A fails to submit PoT and will be placed in the last corral.

B. person B enters an estimated finish of 5:50:00, which does not require PoT. B does not submit PoT, since it isn't required, and is placed in the 3rd-from-last corral because that is teh corral assigned to 5:50:00 finishers.

So whether or not your potential lack of PoT matters is totally dependent on what finish time you entered.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Amazing shirs @Keels


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

PrincessV said:


> But if you entered an estimated finish time that does _not_ require PoT, not entering PoT makes no difference. That's what I'm getting at - it all hinges on what you entered on your estimated _finish time_. Examples...
> 
> A. person A enters an estimated finish of 5:25:00 (marathon - I can't remember now if we're talking about the full or half!), which is a time that requires PoT. A fails to submit PoT and will be placed in the last corral.
> 
> B. person B enters an estimated finish of 5:50:00, which does not require PoT. B does not submit PoT, since it isn't required, and is placed in the 3rd-from-last corral because that is teh corral assigned to 5:50:00 finishers.
> 
> So whether or not your potential lack of PoT matters is totally dependent on what finish time you entered.


I'm wondering why Disney just automatically places people without PoT in the last corral. You would think they would place them in one of the first corrals that doesn't require PoT (the 5:30:00 corrals for example) for safety reasons. It would be dangerous to have all of these sub 4 hour marathoners in the last corral with a lot of walkers.


----------



## PrincessV

AlexRunsDisney said:


> I'm wondering why Disney just automatically places people without PoT in the last corral. You would think they would place them in one of the first corrals that doesn't require PoT (the 5:30:00 corrals for example) for safety reasons. It would be dangerous to have all of these sub 4 hour marathoners in the last corral with a lot of walkers.


IDK this with any certainty but I would guess because people lie - a LOT of people lie. Requiring PoT for the early corrals is rD's way of trying to ensure the safety of those faster runners. But they need to penalize those who don't follow the requirements to make it work. They have a long history of races with an assortment of different finish time/corral breakdown/PoT requirement levels from which to draw info and develop new strategies. What they've been doing in recent years works much better than how they did it 5 years ago, so it works!


----------



## ZellyB

AlexRunsDisney said:


> I'm wondering why Disney just automatically places people without PoT in the last corral. You would think they would place them in one of the first corrals that doesn't require PoT (the 5:30:00 corrals for example) for safety reasons. It would be dangerous to have all of these sub 4 hour marathoners in the last corral with a lot of walkers.



I don't think they do necessarily all get stuck in the last corral.  It might just be runDisney urban legend that if you put in a non-PoT substantiated time you are immediately relegated to the last corral.  I mean, it's possible they are doing this, but I'm more inclined to think you'll be somewhat randomly stuck somewhere within the corrals that don't require PoT.  I'm not sure anybody here has enough data points to know for sure where you will end up, so it will be interesting to see where you land when the bibs come out. I think runDisney is deliberately vague about how they seed people without PoT, so it's all a bit of a mystery.  I honestly can't recall the language when you register surrounding PoT, but I was thinking it said more like you "could" be placed in the last corral without PoT.  Anyway, there's probably not much point in worrying about it now.  It's gonna be what it's gonna be and you can try an appeal to runner relations that may or may not work.  As long as you are prepared for the potential of being in the last corral and create a mindset that you'll enjoy the race regardless of where you start, you'll be fine.


----------



## Dis5150

Completely off topic question. My DH just texted me that my puppy climbed up on my table and chewed up my magical express tag! Anyone know offhand if they will send me a new one and where to call to get one? Plus I had to go thru my DVC rental place to get the tags in the first place so do I have to go thru them again? Ugh!


----------



## MissLiss279

Dis5150 said:


> Completely off topic question. My DH just texted me that my puppy climbed up on my table and chewed up my magical express tag! Anyone know offhand if they will send me a new one and where to call to get one? Plus I had to go thru my DVC rental place to get the tags in the first place so do I have to go thru them again? Ugh!


Do you still have your letter/ticket to get on the ME bus? If so, the number to request additional tags is on it. It was also on the luggage tag. I’m pretty sure the number to change flight info and request more tags were the same.

If you don’t, let me know and I’ll look for it when I get home. I rented DVC points, but I was able to call and request an additional tag (have not received it yet, but hopefully will soon), so I don’t think you will have to go through the DVC Rental place again.


----------



## Beast2Prince

Beast2Prince said:


> On a separate note, I was able to run 3 miles this morning completely pain free. I’ll now shoot for 5 miles on Wednesday, along with some more miles on the stationary bike throughout the week. Hopefully I’m over whatever the issue was and I can get a good solid month of training in.



Was able to complete the 5 mile run last night, again with no pain in my leg. I have an appointment with my doctor tomorrow where we can hopefully formulate a training plan over the next few weeks that will allow me to at least finish the marathon. I've abandoned all hope of breaking the 5 hour mark and now just want to finish again.


----------



## Dis5150

MissLiss279 said:


> Do you still have your letter/ticket to get on the ME bus? If so, the number to request additional tags is on it. It was also on the luggage tag. I’m pretty sure the number to change flight info and request more tags were the same.
> 
> If you don’t, let me know and I’ll look for it when I get home. I rented DVC points, but I was able to call and request an additional tag (have not received it yet, but hopefully will soon), so I don’t think you will have to go through the DVC Rental place again.


Awesome, thanks! I will check when I get home. He said she specifically chewed up the tags so I guess the letter is still intact, lol. I will text and ask him.


----------



## croach

Dis5150 said:


> Completely off topic question. My DH just texted me that my puppy climbed up on my table and chewed up my magical express tag! Anyone know offhand if they will send me a new one and where to call to get one? Plus I had to go thru my DVC rental place to get the tags in the first place so do I have to go thru them again? Ugh!



 Just in case you don't get them in time, I was told you can either get your bag from baggage claim and take it to the MDE counter(I know that kind of defeats the purpose) or give them your baggage claim ticket and they will get it for you. The last seems like you're putting a lot of faith in them but I guess at least you have options if you don't get your replacement.


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> Completely off topic question. My DH just texted me that my puppy climbed up on my table and chewed up my magical express tag! Anyone know offhand if they will send me a new one and where to call to get one? Plus I had to go thru my DVC rental place to get the tags in the first place so do I have to go thru them again? Ugh!



You actually don't need the tags at all.  They didn't send me any tags for my Marathon Weekend trip last year.  You just go to the DME desk at the airport and show them the luggage claim bar codes you get from the airline.  They scan the bar code and use that information to pull your bag and route it to your room.  My bag arrived in my room with no issues and no tag.


----------



## ef22

Keels said:


> So ... I still need to do another long run or two, probably need to mix in a simulation of some sort, need to pull all of my costume/outfits together and then pack up the house to leave for Florida next week ... BUT ...
> 
> At least Marathon Weekend shirts for my crew are all finished! Priorities, you know??
> 
> View attachment 287316
> 
> View attachment 287317


I love your shirts - they're fantastic!!!


----------



## rootbeerkid

PrincessV said:


> But if you entered an estimated finish time that does _not_ require PoT, not entering PoT makes no difference. That's what I'm getting at - it all hinges on what you entered on your estimated _finish time_. Examples...
> 
> A. person A enters an estimated finish of 5:25:00 (marathon - I can't remember now if we're talking about the full or half!), which is a time that requires PoT. A fails to submit PoT and will be placed in the last corral.
> 
> B. person B enters an estimated finish of 5:50:00, which does not require PoT. B does not submit PoT, since it isn't required, and is placed in the 3rd-from-last corral because that is teh corral assigned to 5:50:00 finishers.
> 
> So whether or not your potential lack of PoT matters is totally dependent on what finish time you entered.



Thanks to the knowledge base herein, I went to Active and determined exactly what is on the record.  It turns out that I did not update the POT to reflect the September 2017 USAF Half.  The time that is recorded is the original estimate of 3:15 (for the half).  So I fall under category B above. Thank you for helping me understand my situation.

That's a pessimistic time. I had completed the USAF half in ~2:55 the previous September.  I guess I was just being cautious and probably anticipated an update after the 2017 USAF half which did not occur and it's totally my fault.

For the benefit of others: I emailed TrackShack and explained the situation.  Their response was that the POT window had closed and they were unable to either grant an extension or change the selected POT. They recommended talking to the pacing group onsite at the expo.  I will try this but am not holding onto any significant hope that it will have an impact.

Assessing the corral assignments from 2017, I believe that one of the last two corrals will be where I start.   Thanks to @DopeBadger advice, I am optimistic that things will be fine.  Good attitude, faster pace when possible (PR the last ~10k), adhere to tangents.  It'll all be good.


----------



## Anisum

AlexRunsDisney said:


> I'm wondering why Disney just automatically places people without PoT in the last corral. You would think they would place them in one of the first corrals that doesn't require PoT (the 5:30:00 corrals for example) for safety reasons. It would be dangerous to have all of these sub 4 hour marathoners in the last corral with a lot of walkers.


I don't think that's accurate. RunDisney places people based on their estimated finish time AND their PoT. For example, if I don't enter a PoT but do enter an estimated finish of 5:40:00 then I would be placed in the corral with everyone else who estimated a finish of 5:40:00 but did not submit a PoT. If I didn't submit a PoT but stated I estimated to finish in 7:00:00 I would be put in the last corral. There are two places where this gets tricky. If you are right on the edge of PoT submissions (i.e. 5:30-5:40) or if you submit an estimated finish without a PoT to back it up. In either of those scenarios your corral is much less secure.

In the former case, a survey of rD FB groups (by our own @Keels) showed that if you run say a 5:32:00-5:40:00 marathon and submit a PoT you are likely to be placed behind those who submitted an estimated finish of 5:30:00 without a proof of time. The issue is many of those who don't have a proof of time will submit a 5:30:00 that because it is the first time where you don't have to have a proof of time. Last year there were two corrals with people who claimed to run a 5:30:00 and one for people who ran between a 5:30:00 and a 5:50:00.

In the later case, TrackShack (the company runDisney works with and the company responsible for corralling) places you at their discretion so you get placed behind PoT submissions and somewhere between 5:30:00-7:00:00.


----------



## rteetz

91 total Disers 

All Star Movies 2
All Star Music 0
All Star Sports 5
Art of Animation 2
Pop Century 12
Caribbean Beach 1
Coronado Springs 6
Ft. Wilderness 2
Port Orleans French Quarter 2
Port Orleans Riverside 6
Animal Kingdom Lodge 7
Bay Lake Tower 3
Beach Club/Yacht Club 13
Boardwalk 6
Contemporary 3
Grand Floridian 0
Old Key West 7
Polynesian 4
Saratoga Springs 12
Wilderness Lodge 1
Offsite 6
Shades of Green 1
Swan and Dolphin 0


----------



## MRL214

1/3 to 1/6: Saratoga Springs
1/6 to 1/9: Polynesian


----------



## funsizedisaster

rteetz said:


> 90 Disers!
> 
> View attachment 287312 View attachment 287313 View attachment 287314



We are staying at AS Movies and CSR


----------



## rteetz

funsizedisaster said:


> We are staying at AS Movies and CSR


Added!


----------



## Ariel484

AlexRunsDisney said:


> I'm wondering why Disney just automatically places people without PoT in the last corral. You would think they would place them in one of the first corrals that doesn't require PoT (the 5:30:00 corrals for example) for safety reasons. It would be dangerous to have all of these sub 4 hour marathoners in the last corral with a lot of walkers.


But how are they supposed to know that you can run a sub-4 marathon if you don't submit PoT?


----------



## cavepig

http://rodale-usa.instantmagazine.com/rundisney/dwmar18#!/index

*2018 Event guide -* haven't read through to see if done, but here it is with maps.
'
marthon & half corrals only through H -wow


----------



## Keels

Anisum said:


> I'm in love with that shirt. The 'except the start times' really sold it for me.





AbbyJaws2003 said:


> @Keels I am in love with those shirts! They are fantastic!!!





courtneybeth said:


> That shirt is amazing @Keels





Sailormoon2 said:


> Amazing shirs @Keels





ef22 said:


> I love your shirts - they're fantastic!!!



Thanks guys! I figured for my last RunDisney race I needed something to reflect my least-favorite aspect of a RunDisney race ... WAKING UP SO DANG EARLY.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> http://rodale-usa.instantmagazine.com/rundisney/dwmar18#!/index
> 
> *2018 Event guide -* haven't read through to see if done, but here it is with maps.


Doesn't look finished yet. 

Visa Athletic Center must be the new stadium they built.


----------



## Keels

cavepig said:


> http://rodale-usa.instantmagazine.com/rundisney/dwmar18#!/index
> 
> *2018 Event guide -* haven't read through to see if done, but here it is with maps.
> '
> marthon corrals only through H -wow



Yeah - those corrals for the Half and Full gonna be crowded ...


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Doesn't look finished yet.
> 
> Visa Athletic Center must be the new stadium they built.


 I think it's the J Center formerly Josten's Center.


----------



## rteetz

Courses they have on there seem to be the same as this past years.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Doesn't look finished yet.
> 
> Visa Athletic Center must be the new stadium they built.



Yeah, it was really close to being done during W&D Weekend.


----------



## rteetz

No shoes sponsor mentioned.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Yeah, it was really close to being done during W&D Weekend.


It is supposed to open before the end of the year.


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> Thanks guys! I figured for my last RunDisney race I needed something to reflect my least-favorite aspect of a RunDisney race ... WAKING UP SO DANG EARLY.



"last"


----------



## Anisum

cavepig said:


> http://rodale-usa.instantmagazine.com/rundisney/dwmar18#!/index
> 
> *2018 Event guide -* haven't read through to see if done, but here it is with maps.
> '
> marthon & half corrals only through H -wow


I literally looked for it earlier and couldn't find it. Surprised by the corrals though.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> "last"



I AM HOLDING FIRM TO THIS!!!!!!1111!!!!!


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> Courses they have on there seem to be the same as this past years.



Did we run through New Fantasyland this year? I don't remember that but it's sometimes a blur. Also no Pandora for the full.


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> I AM HOLDING FIRM TO THIS!!!!!!1111!!!!!



Somebody mark this page for future reference.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Somebody mark this page for future reference.



DO IT.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> Did we run through New Fantasyland this year? I don't remember that but it's sometimes a blur. Also no Pandora for the full.


Yes we did.


----------



## PrincessV

I wondered if they'd continue the recent trend of fewer corrals with a few GIANT corrals at the back... yep. Also note the verbiage about "mini-waves" being used.


----------



## KSellers88

Wow. How many corrals were there last year? I want to say Princess went to corral P when I ran it this year...


----------



## rteetz

KSellers88 said:


> Wow. How many corrals were there last year? I want to say Princess went to corral P when I ran it this year...


Yep normally they would go to P.


----------



## courtneybeth

Only to H, yikes?

I'm now wondering if the POT mattered much. Guess it'll be an early walk to the corrals and sitting on the pavement wrapped up like a Chipotle burrito in the heat shield.


----------



## KSellers88

rteetz said:


> Yep normally they would go to P.



Yikes! Gonna be like a bunch of sardines.


----------



## r2chewbaccad2

@rteetz Please include me in at Bay Lake Towers.
This will be first time running a full marathon. Nervous but excited! Longest training run at 21 miles.
Just took my magic bands out of the mailbox!


----------



## MissLiss279

The half and full enter the MK under the train station this year. And run through the bus area.


----------



## SheHulk

How do the waves inside the corrals work? Are you assigned to a wave or are you released based on where you are physically in the corral? I predict pushing.


----------



## courtneybeth

SheHulk said:


> How do the waves inside the corrals work? Are you assigned to a wave or are you released based on where you are physically in the corral? I predict pushing.



They break the corrals down and take chunks at a time.  So instead of one gigantic corral going at once, they put a break in about 2 or 3 times within the corral and release them 2-3 mins afterward.  I don't understand why they're doing this with each corral instead of just staying with the bigger corrals.

I could see pushing, people feeling rushed as they start their race, and an all around awful first 2-3 miles of the half and full.


----------



## rteetz

MissLiss279 said:


> The half and full enter the MK under the train station this year. And run through the bus area.


Yeah the backstage area is closed off due to the construction of the new Main Street theater.


----------



## Nole95

A smarter thing to do would have been to keep the A-P corrals, and then had two mini-waves in each of those.  It will be interesting to see how many people are in each corral when all the numbers are released in a couple weeks.


----------



## StarGirl11

Regardless of the waves the sudden change in corral formats makes me a bit nervous. Pace wise I’ve been training well enough that it won’t matter where I’m put. But yeah considering this is the least amount of corrals I remember ever seeing for runDisney in Florida it makes me a bit nervous...

Also I’m wondering if they are going to cut back on 5k/10k corrals.


----------



## jeanigor

courtneybeth said:


> They break the corrals down and take chunks at a time.  So instead of one gigantic corral going at once, they put a break in about 2 or 3 times within the corral and release them 2-3 mins afterward.  I don't understand why they're doing this with each corral instead of just staying with the bigger corrals.
> 
> I could see pushing, people feeling rushed as they start their race, and an all around awful first 2-3 miles of the half and full.



The last couple corrals of Wine & Dine just seemed to be broken down into tons of waves. Officially there were fewer corrals, but there seems as many if not more starts than when they had more corrals with fewer racers in each corral.

The jockeying for position in the back corrals is something I would not look forward to and would be plenty of incentive to get a decent PoT for any runDisney race.


----------



## StarGirl11

jeanigor said:


> The last couple corrals of Wine & Dine just seemed to be broken down into tons of waves. Officially there were fewer corrals, but there seems as many if not more starts than when they had more corrals with fewer racers in each corral.
> 
> The jockeying for position in the back corrals is something I would not look forward to and would be plenty of incentive to get a decent PoT for any runDisney race.



Yeah unfortuanetly for some of us getting a PoT didn’t pan out. I tried to get a new POT a few times now. Going on attempt 4 next week and I just keep having the worst luck. Hopefully this upcoming Indoor one means I’ll finally get a PR of some sort


----------



## PrincessV

FWIW I started in the back of F for both DS and W&D and it was fine. No pushing and shoving, no issues running my own pace! I felt like DS, which had more mini-waves, spread out better, while W&D, with fewer mini-waves for my corral, stayed pretty congested the whole time, but both were fine and rarely was I unable to go my preferred speed. Of course, I'm one of those dreaded Slower Runners, so YMMV.


----------



## DisMatt0483

Also looks like possibly entering Epcot through IG, rahter than backstage into UK for the marathon to avoid gondola construction


----------



## JeffW

Interesting.  The Transportation Instructions now say to board a bus or monorail by 3:30am for half and marathon day, instead of 4am.  That is a change, right?  I saved my alarms on my phone from last year's races, and I was waking up at 3:05am.  I know I wasn't out the door in 25 minutes.


----------



## croach

DisMatt0483 said:


> Also looks like possibly entering Epcot through IG, rahter than backstage into UK for the marathon to avoid gondola construction



We still went back stage for Wine & Dine. They just get you by the construction. Don't think there's anyway they can get people through IG. Too small.


----------



## croach

MissLiss279 said:


> The half and full enter the MK under the train station this year. And run through the bus area.



Wait so we are going to run through the entrance to MK and up Main Street. I just posted that IG is small. Isn't that going to similar in terms of getting people through there?


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

Ariel484 said:


> But how are they supposed to know that you can run a sub-4 marathon if you don't submit PoT?



Yes but why would someone lie and put a time of 3:30:00 when they are actually a 6 hour marathoner? Why would they want to put themselves in a faster corral with the risk of getting run over? I don't see a point in that.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Trying to catch up!  I am seeing posts abou where everybody is staying.  Port Orleans French Quarter for me!


----------



## cburnett11

croach said:


> Wait so we are going to run through the entrance to MK and up Main Street. I just posted that IG is small. Isn't that going to similar in terms of getting people through there?



Is the MK entrance much worse than going through the Castle?


----------



## rteetz

cburnett11 said:


> Is the MK entrance much worse than going through the Castle?


I don't think it will be any worse than that.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Yes but why would someone lie and put a time of 3:30:00 when they are actually a 6 hour marathoner? Why would they want to put themselves in a faster corral with the risk of getting run over? I don't see a point in that.


It gives you a buffer from the balloon ladies / sweepers, a padded time to be able to stop for pictures or just the extra time needed to be able to finish the course when you might not have been able to if you were to start in the last corral.


----------



## jeanigor

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Yes but why would someone lie and put a time of 3:30:00 when they are actually a 6 hour marathoner? Why would they want to put themselves in a faster corral with the risk of getting run over? I don't see a point in that.



More time on course? Earlier arrival at certain locations? If you have a slower than 16 min pace, then the earlier you start the less likely you are to get swept.



cburnett11 said:


> Is the MK entrance much worse than going through the Castle?



I think the entrance offers much more space. And as compared to IG, there won't be day guests to contend with.


----------



## camaker

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Yes but why would someone lie and put a time of 3:30:00 when they are actually a 6 hour marathoner? Why would they want to put themselves in a faster corral with the risk of getting run over? I don't see a point in that.



Lying about projected finishing times and proof of times is a cottage industry at Disney.  People see it as a way of getting around the 16 min/mile pacing requirement so that they can still do the race and stop for as many characters as possible while still being able to complete the race.  Corral jumping at the start is a problem for the same reason, as well.  It's not unusual to see a significant number of walkers in the early corrals.  Note:  There are other reasons for walkers in those corrals than just PoT cheats, so I'm not painting all with the same brush.  Also, I think the safety aspect of mixing different run paces is way overstated.  It's an irritation and bottle necking issue that inhibits the optimal flow of runners more than anything.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> It gives you a buffer from the balloon ladies / sweepers, a padded time to be able to stop for pictures or just the extra time needed to be able to finish the course when you might not have been able to if you were to start in the last corral.


Ahhh, all very good points. I could see why people might lie then.


----------



## ell13

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Yes but why would someone lie and put a time of 3:30:00 when they are actually a 6 hour marathoner? Why would they want to put themselves in a faster corral with the risk of getting run over? I don't see a point in that.


The same reason people are freaking out about being in the last corral if they're slow. If given the option to start sooner, many people will do it just to be sure that they finish. And that's just one example. Another would be couples or friends who want to start together and they want to start with the fastest person. It happens at every race where people are allowed to "corral" themselves and many others that don't require POT.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

Looks like all of the corral questions in here seem to not matter much. It doesn't really matter what corral you are in. All that matters is where you are in your corral. The best thing to do would be to aim at getting there super early to be at the front of your corral.


----------



## Ariel484

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Yes but why would someone lie and put a time of 3:30:00 when they are actually a 6 hour marathoner? Why would they want to put themselves in a faster corral with the risk of getting run over? I don't see a point in that.


You've already gotten answers to this above, but I will say that I know someone that did this a couple of years ago - lied about her half marathon time to get into a high corral for the Princess Half Marathon (she was registered for the challenge) when she should have been in one of the last corrals (she ran a half where she didn't actually finish the race but the chip registered her 10K split - she put that in as a half marathon time when entering PoT.  And I'm not guessing on this, she admitted to doing it). 

Why did she lie? Because she knew full well that if she were honest about her PoT, she would be swept and not get a Glass Slipper Challenge medal.  The month before, I ran during Marathon Weekend and she commented on my Instagram posts from the races asking lots of questions about sweeping and getting challenge medals.  Essentially she had signed up for GSC and then just didn't train for it.  And this is someone who had done races before, wasn't injured or anything like that...the training just didn't happen.  Come race weekend, she was one of the last finishers in both races - she was passed by literally thousands of other runners and almost ended up finishing dead last (not exaggerating...it was unbelievable).  But she did finish, and the only reason why is because she had a HUGE cushion due to lying about her time.  I haven't thought about her the same way since then. 

TL;DR - people don't have integrity sometimes.


AlexRunsDisney said:


> Looks like all of the corral questions in here seem to not matter much. It doesn't really matter what corral you are in. All that matters is where you are in your corral. The best thing to do would be to aim at getting there super early to be at the front of your corral.


Getting there early is definitely a good thing to aim for! Especially with the wave starts...the closer to the front you can be, the better.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

KSellers88 said:


> Yikes! Gonna be like a bunch of sardines.


Didn't the Wine & Dine this year only go thru H? I remember them splitting corrals into 2 or 3 different waves and it actually worked out really well.


----------



## Keels

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Didn't the Wine & Dine this year only go thru H? I remember them splitting corrals into 2 or 3 different waves and it actually worked out really well.



Wine & Dine has about 10,000 fewer runners than WDW Half and Full.

ETA: W&D Half had ~16,000 runners; WDW Half had ~27,000 and WDW Full had ~24,000 this year.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

courtneybeth said:


> Only to H, yikes?
> 
> I'm now wondering if the POT mattered much. Guess it'll be an early walk to the corrals and sitting on the pavement wrapped up like a Chipotle burrito in the heat shield.


Yeah, looks like PoT won't matter much in this setup. BUT you will need to get there extra early. I am assuming the last 2 corrals will have about 5000 runners each, just like the Wine & Dine half did last month.


----------



## Keels

SAVE THE DATE:

I will be driving on Dec. 14 AND Dec. 18, so I expect one of those days will be waiver day ... my streak is pretty much 100-percent for this, including most recently W&D Weekend waivers.


----------



## PrincessV

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Looks like all of the corral questions in here seem to not matter much. It doesn't really matter what corral you are in. All that matters is where you are in your corral. The best thing to do would be to aim at getting there super early to be at the front of your corral.


Depends on your goal, IMO. I much prefer to start at the back of my corral, where things are a lot more sane at the start and I have plenty of room to get into my groove before the first wave of the corral behind me starts. Also, because I want to wait util the last possible minute to use the porta-potty before starting, lol! But for those very worried about being able to maintain the required pace, or who really want to get a fast start, yes, it's more important to get there early and get into the front of the corral.



Keels said:


> Wine & Dine has about 10,000 fewer runners than WDW Half and Full.
> 
> ETA: W&D Half had ~16,000 runners; WDW Half had ~27,000 and WDW Full had ~24,000 this year.


Good point. Here's hoping they do a LOT of mini-waves! Though truthfully, back when they had fewer corrals and released a whole corral at once (2013-2014 ish), my strategy of starting at the back worked better: most of my corral would take off, there'd be a longer span of time between our start and that of the next corral, and it felt like it was less congested from there on out. But I imagine it was a different experience for those starting toward the front of the big corral.


----------



## kywyldcat03

On the marathon course, it looks like the out and back on Western Way is a bit shorter as well.  2017 Marathon we ran to the beginning of the second curve.  The course map shows us turning around at the end of the first curve.  Or it could just be less detailed than my actual running tracks.


----------



## kywyldcat03

Also, it is kind of weird.  In the welcome letter on page 4 paragraph 3 it says that the half goes "around" Cinderella's Castle.  However, the course map shows us going through the castle.  Anyone else see that?


----------



## SheHulk

I really like the layout of this race guide! Love to see actual participants with smiles on their faces. It made me really excited!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Keels

kywyldcat03 said:


> Also, it is kind of weird.  In the welcome letter on page 4 paragraph 3 it says that the half goes "around" Cinderella's Castle.  However, the course map shows us going through the castle.  Anyone else see that?



Eh ... RunDisney is not so great at typing the right words. 

Or spelling them.

Or basically just at words in general.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

rteetz said:


> View attachment 287428 View attachment 287429


It seems like the course is almost identical to last year's outside of entering Magic Kingdom.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

AlexRunsDisney said:


> It seems like the course is almost identical to last year's outside of entering Magic Kingdom.


Yep that's what it looks like.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> View attachment 287432View attachment 287433



I somehow blocked out the 10K course from Princess (which is the same as WDW 10K) and somehow forgot just how much streets/parking lot time we have on that course. It's a 5K into EPCOT    Woohoo, 45 mins of parking lot time on epic walking adventure!


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> Eh ... RunDisney is not so great at typing the right words.
> 
> Or spelling them.
> 
> Or basically just at words in general.


To that point the page for Dopey tries to describe the bib colors and comes up with purple, blue, and white while also trying to explain the perfect Dopey process. Hope you perfect Dopeys have your thinking caps on when you read it because it was a blur of words.


----------



## CanadianPaco

courtneybeth said:


> They break the corrals down and take chunks at a time.  So instead of one gigantic corral going at once, they put a break in about 2 or 3 times within the corral and release them 2-3 mins afterward.


 How does this work? I don't understand how they control the "release" ... how do they put in a break?


----------



## rteetz

CanadianPaco said:


> How does this work? I don't understand how they control the "release" ... how do they put in a break?


A rope/tape essentially.


----------



## Keels

CanadianPaco said:


> How does this work? I don't understand how they control the "release" ... how do they put in a break?



There's no delineation, honestly. Your corral just starts moving and then at some point, you're held up until they release you.

I usually hang around and start in the middle of my corral and for W&D, I was RIGHT AT THE FRONT of the second wave of Corral C. It was awful - but it would have been impossible for me to move back at that point because everyone was so packed in and ready to get the race started. I started out faster than I wanted because I was afraid I'd be trampled.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> A rope/tape essentially.



We didn't have a rope/tape - race officials stopped us. They let some people that were running together go through, but they basically held us up until the group cleared the line and then we walked behind them until we got to the start line.


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

rteetz said:


> 91 total Disers
> 
> All Star Movies 2
> All Star Music 0
> All Star Sports 5
> Art of Animation 2
> Pop Century 12
> Caribbean Beach 1
> Coronado Springs 6
> Ft. Wilderness 2
> Port Orleans French Quarter 2
> Port Orleans Riverside 6
> Animal Kingdom Lodge 7
> Bay Lake Tower 3
> Beach Club/Yacht Club 13
> Boardwalk 6
> Contemporary 3
> Grand Floridian 0
> Old Key West 7
> Polynesian 4
> Saratoga Springs 12
> Wilderness Lodge 1
> Offsite 6
> Shades of Green 1
> Swan and Dolphin 0




AKV 1/3-1/9


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> We didn't have a rope/tape - race officials stopped us. They let some people that were running together go through, but they basically held us up until the group cleared the line and then we walked behind them until we got to the start line.


Ok makes sense. I thought I remembers the tape from last January's mini waves.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Ok makes sense. I thought I remembers the tape from last January's mini waves.



Maybe for larger corrals? IDK ... I sure was watching for a tape/rope because I would have held back if I saw one appear right in front of me.


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

PrincessV said:


> I wondered if they'd continue the recent trend of fewer corrals with a few GIANT corrals at the back... yep. Also note the verbiage about "mini-waves" being used.


This is what NYRR has started to do with their races. It gives lots of time for the elites up front to clear the road. They’ve cut the amount of corrals and have about 3 waves.


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

So here is the waiver link for last year. Who can work their magic and find the one for this year? Because I’m worse than a kid on Christmas morning and I’m too excited and can’t wait. 

https://www.trackshackresults.com/disneysports/waivers/wavr17wdw/verify.php


----------



## Andie16

Ugh, I'm so mad at myself - I was planning on signing up for race retreat for the full, but never did, and now I've missed my chance. Is there any likelihood of more spots opening up?  Now I'm stressed!  This will be my first full, and I wasn't planning on being outside in the cold for hours beforehand


----------



## Keels

PRmamiDEdos said:


> So here is the waiver link for last year. Who can work their magic and find the one for this year? Because I’m worse than a kid on Christmas morning and I’m too excited and can’t wait.
> 
> https://www.trackshackresults.com/disneysports/waivers/wavr17wdw/verify.php



Registration doesn't officially close for TAs and Charity Providers until the 13th, so there won't be anything active until then. Since the waiver page is a database, you won't be able to "find" anything until they actually make the database accessible in the directory of the site.


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> Ok makes sense. I thought I remembers the tape from last January's mini waves.



I seem to remember some sort of tape in my corral on at least one day in January to split the starts. Pretty sure it was for the 5k or the 10k. I don't remember how it all worked though. It was 5:30 in the morning so cut me some slack.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> I seem to remember some sort of tape in my corral on at least one day in January to split the starts. Pretty sure it was for the 5k or the 10k. I don't remember how it all worked though. It was 5:30 in the morning so cut me some slack.



Prolly should just stay up the night before so you'll be more aware!!


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> Prolly should just stay up the night before so you'll be more aware!!



After my Wine and Dine panic it might be worth taking under advisement.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> After my Wine and Dine panic it might be worth taking under advisement.



Don't think of it as a "panic" ... just think of it as an extra Challenge!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Anisum said:


> To that point the page for Dopey tries to describe the bib colors and comes up with purple, blue, and white while also trying to explain the perfect Dopey process. Hope you perfect Dopeys have your thinking caps on when you read it because it was a blur of words.



Looks like:

Non-Perfect Dopey - Green = 5k/10k bib and White = HM/M bib.  Take picture at expo with White bib.
Perfect Dopey - Blue = 5k/10k bib and Purple = HM/M bib.  Take picture at expo with Purple bib.


----------



## bryana

croach said:


> I seem to remember some sort of tape in my corral on at least one day in January to split the starts. Pretty sure it was for the 5k or the 10k. I don't remember how it all worked though. It was 5:30 in the morning so cut me some slack.



They definitely used tape during Dark Side, at least in whatever corral I started in (which I can't remember ).


----------



## camaker

DopeyBadger said:


> Looks like:
> 
> Non-Perfect Dopey - Green = 5k/10k bib and White = HM/M bib.  Take picture at expo with White bib.
> Perfect Dopey - Blue = 5k/10k bib and Purple = HM/M bib.  Take picture at expo with Purple bib.



Boo!  Green & white is boring!  I want blue & purple!


----------



## Keels

DopeyBadger said:


> Looks like:
> 
> Non-Perfect Dopey - Green = 5k/10k bib and White = HM/M bib.  Take picture at expo with White bib.
> Perfect Dopey - Blue = 5k/10k bib and Purple = HM/M bib.  Take picture at expo with Purple bib.



But my Mom and Dad always said I was perfect! #FootStomp


----------



## Keels

The whole White Bib thing really has just prepared me for the fact that we're getting some super-retro Miami Vice-esque merch/shirts this year.

Please don't let the pre-order jacket be horriawful.


----------



## Z-Knight

Sooooooo, while my long run training is not going too well, my short run training is doing great. So I might not be ready for the marathon like I wanted but I will be for the 5k/10k!!!

Oh, and btw, I have great news - I am in a relationship!!!! With the most beautiful and smartest girl! I am so lucky and this comes after being such an idiot earlier. I am happy...I only wish she didn't have to work and could join me on Marathon weekend - 2019 for sure!


----------



## Keels

Z-Knight said:


> Sooooooo, while my long run training is not going too well, my short run training is doing great. So I might not be ready for the marathon like I wanted but I will be for the 5k/10k!!!
> 
> Oh, and btw, I have great news - I am in a relationship!!!! With the most beautiful and smartest girl! I am so lucky and this comes after being such an idiot earlier. I am happy...I only wish she didn't have to work and could join me on Marathon weekend - 2019 for sure!



That's so exciting - across all items!!

And don't stress the longer distances ... one of my girlfriends is doing Dopey in 2018 and after that? It's the year of the 5K! She wants to do whatever she can to podium races! She's even the one that brought up us doing the shipwreck slide at Yacht & Beach during the Marathon before we head into Epcot.


----------



## mrsg00fy

rteetz said:


> 90 Disers!
> 
> View attachment 287312 View attachment 287313 View attachment 287314



Hi @rteetz. Can you please move me to the boardwalk in the spreadsheet?  Thanks!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

SheHulk said:


> Love to see actual participants with smiles on their faces...



LOL (at myself). I am the opposite.

I get tired of marathon advertising material (not just Disney), where everyone is happy, care-free, and getting 3 feet of air in a picture.

I'd rather see tired, grumpy, sweaty, near-death people with a look of confusion on their face. I can provide lots of pictures if they need them.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> LOL (at myself). I am the opposite.
> 
> I get tired of marathon advertising material (not just Disney), where everyone is happy, care-free, and getting 3 feet of air in a picture.
> 
> I'd rather see tired, grumpy, sweaty, near-death people with a look of confusion on their face. I can provide lots of pictures if they need them.



I have lots of grumpy photos!  Its a joke in our house how my husband always takes the best race photos and I look like I want to kill someone.


----------



## jeanigor

Keels said:


> Eh ... RunDisney is not so great at typing the right words.
> 
> Or spelling them.
> 
> Or basically just at words in general.



Words are hard.



camaker said:


> Boo!  Green & white is boring!  I want blue & purple!



As an MSU fan, I would have to disagree.


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> The whole White Bib thing really has just prepared me for the fact that we're getting some super-retro Miami Vice-esque merch/shirts this year.
> 
> Please don't let the pre-order jacket be horriawful.


I'm very excited for the green bib but the white just made me cringe. 


Dis_Yoda said:


> I have lots of grumpy photos!  Its a joke in our house how my husband always takes the best race photos and I look like I want to kill someone.


I always used to have that trouble. Now if I see a photographer I try to smile so I don't look dead inside.


DopeyBadger said:


> Looks like:
> 
> Non-Perfect Dopey - Green = 5k/10k bib and White = HM/M bib.  Take picture at expo with White bib.
> Perfect Dopey - Blue = 5k/10k bib and Purple = HM/M bib.  Take picture at expo with Purple bib.


You are far better at reading that than I was. How does the corral mess with your theorized spreadsheets?


----------



## ZellyB

I’m bummed about the corrals a bit. Part of my motivation with my PR half earlier this year was to move up corrals and maybe get ahead of a few thousand folks. But nothing to be done about it and it’s still going to be amazing so I refuse to let it get me down too much. 

On the upside, my bib letter will definitely be better than last year since I was in H. Was hoping to score a G this year but now maybe I’m a D or something. Anybody have a clue how the old corrals crosswalk into the new ones?


----------



## DopeyBadger

Anisum said:


> You are far better at reading that than I was. How does the corral mess with your theorized spreadsheets?



It'll depend on the corral breakdown from a bib# standpoint.  Since the HM/M went from 16 corrals (A to P) to 8 corrals (A to H), I anticipate that they just combined them in sets of two.  So, corral A had 500 in the 2017 WDW weekend.  Now corral A 2018 will simply be A and B 2017 combined (500+500).  I then evaluated the 2017 corrals based on the bib# makeup, the timing, and thus the rate of bibs per minute at different times during the start:

 

I'll use this information to come up with a time estimate on each corral release.  The assumption will be the start time and end time of the corral release will remain the same (assuming the same # of bibs as well).  I'll then request whether a person intends on lining up at the Front, Middle, or Back of the corral.  I'll break down each corral into mini-waves of 1/4, and then use that to come up with the estimated start time.  It should end up being within +/- 5 min if my assumptions end up being correct.  

As for Dopey bib = 5k/10k corral assignment.  I was attempting to decipher the 5k/10k breakdown to help determine corral assignment.  My guess is the Dopey assignment is dependent on the # of 5k/10k solo bibs running at certain paces.  But it seems the breakdown would be roughly:

 

Or someone who has a POT for Dopey that equals a 5k pace of 9:00 or less is likely to end up in corral A.  Someone with a Dopey POT (or estimate) that equates to a 5k pace of 11-12 would be likely around corral D.  Not a guarantee, but an educated guess when it comes to making timing estimations.

Also, didn't see if anyone else posted it, but it looks like bib pickup at the expo has been broken up even more:

HP Field House = Goofy and Dopey bib and shirt pickup
Champion Stadium = 5k, 10k, and Kids bib and shirt pickup
Visa Athletic Center = HM and M bib and shirt pickup

Looks like they have two runners relations as well:

HP Field House = 5k, 10k, Kids, Dopey, and Goofy
Visa Athletic Center = HM and M

runDisney merchandise is located in the HP Field House.  It is not specifically mentioned in the Visa Athletic Center.


----------



## Z-Knight

I get into a relationship and Hell (Houston) freezes over !!!!!!!!


----------



## Sailormoon2

ZellyB said:


> I’m bummed about the corrals a bit. Part of my motivation with my PR half earlier this year was to move up corrals and maybe get ahead of a few thousand folks. But nothing to be done about it and it’s still going to be amazing so I refuse to let it get me down too much.


I have to reiterate the exact same sentiments!! I was really excited to (potentially) move up corrals, I mean it looks like I still will, just along side a couple 1,000 people. However, it will not dictate my enjoyment once I'm there and running!

@Z-Knight I don't think I have ever seen palm trees with snow! YIKES!


----------



## Sonyamalexander

rteetz said:


> 91 total Disers
> 
> All Star Movies 2
> All Star Music 0
> All Star Sports 5
> Art of Animation 2
> Pop Century 12
> Caribbean Beach 1
> Coronado Springs 6
> Ft. Wilderness 2
> Port Orleans French Quarter 2
> Port Orleans Riverside 6
> Animal Kingdom Lodge 7
> Bay Lake Tower 3
> Beach Club/Yacht Club 13
> Boardwalk 6
> Contemporary 3
> Grand Floridian 0
> Old Key West 7
> Polynesian 4
> Saratoga Springs 12
> Wilderness Lodge 1
> Offsite 6
> Shades of Green 1
> Swan and Dolphin 0




1/2-1/6 Art of Animation


----------



## cburnett11

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'd rather see tired, grumpy, sweaty, near-death people with a look of confusion on their face. I can provide lots of pictures if they need them.



I'd rather see some of these pics too.  Like the guy I saw in the marathon that took a small sip of water and through the mostly full cup right back at the volunteers.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ZellyB said:


> On the upside, my bib letter will definitely be better than last year since I was in H. Was hoping to score a G this year but now maybe I’m a D or something. Anybody have a clue how the old corrals crosswalk into the new ones?





Sailormoon2 said:


> I have to reiterate the exact same sentiments!! I was really excited to (potentially) move up corrals, I mean it looks like I still will, just along side a couple 1,000 people. However, it will not dictate my enjoyment once I'm there and running!



Actually, if you think about it you may very well end up with an earlier start time and less people ahead of you.  If my assumption is correct, which we'll find out in about a week, and they just combine two corrals to make one larger one.

 

Let's say your new POT would have gotten you corral F according to the 2017 corral system.  Well my guess is that will equal corral C in 2018.  But if you line up in the front of corral C in 2018, it's really like your lining up in Corral E of 2017.  So in effect you move up even closer to the start.

Now if say your new corral was G in 2017 POT standards.  Then in 2018 you'd be in D.  As long as you line up at the front of D, then there's no change from 2017 corral system in terms of # people ahead of you or the time in which you start relative to the gun time.

The caveat is if you have a corral G (2017) and line up at the back of D (2018), then you're essentially slotting yourself one corral back in what was corral H (in 2017).

This is all based on my assumption of combining corrals from 2017 to 2018 (going from 16 to 8).  If that assumption is wrong, then things might end up a bit different than I expect.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@DopeyBadger YOU ROCK!!! The "new" spreadsheet has made my day


----------



## Steveg2112

maps, event guide and virtual goody bag now up on rundisney


----------



## GollyGadget

Any clue on how the adjusted course will impact spectators at Magic Kingdom?


----------



## rteetz

GollyGadget said:


> Any clue on how the adjusted course runners will impact spectators at Magic Kingdom?


Shouldn't impact too much. People should still be able to spectate on Main Street.


----------



## PrincessV

Keels said:


> Eh ... RunDisney is not so great at typing the right words.
> 
> Or spelling them.
> 
> Or basically just at words in general.


^ TRUTH!



courtneybeth said:


> I somehow blocked out the 10K course from Princess (which is the same as WDW 10K) and somehow forgot just how much streets/parking lot time we have on that course. It's a 5K into EPCOT    Woohoo, 45 mins of parking lot time on epic walking adventure!


At some point, my 10K strategy became: run until I get into EP, then stroll slowly, spend some QT online, and stop a million times, lol!



Andie16 said:


> Ugh, I'm so mad at myself - I was planning on signing up for race retreat for the full, but never did, and now I've missed my chance. Is there any likelihood of more spots opening up?  Now I'm stressed!  This will be my first full, and I wasn't planning on being outside in the cold for hours beforehand


No guarantee it _will_ be cold, FYI - it can truly be anywhere from 20-80 in Jan! But if ti helps, I didn't do RR this bitterly cold year and I was fine. Just pack on the throwaway layers and find a sheltered spot to hang out if it is cold.



Keels said:


> The whole White Bib thing really has just prepared me for the fact that we're getting some super-retro Miami Vice-esque merch/shirts this year.


 
Dear runDisney:
The 90s called - they want their graphics back.
Love, V.



DopeyBadger said:


> If my assumption is correct, which we'll find out in about a week, and they just combine two corrals to make one larger one.


For DS and W&D, the last couple corrals were massive - about 7,000 people in F for DS 2017, for instance. I can't get to the numbers right now to check, but is that in line with just combining two 2016 corrals?


----------



## Princess KP

PrincessV said:


> Dear runDisney:
> The 90s called - they want their graphics back.
> Love, V.


----------



## Dr Q

bryana said:


> They definitely used tape during Dark Side, at least in whatever corral I started in (which I can't remember ).



Yes, I was in B/D...there was definitely a tape!


----------



## Mary9876

Can anyone tell me about the bathroom situation and corrals? I always seem to get nervous and have phantom urges to go...prob could go every 20 min prior to the race. My body must know I tend to skip on races if there is any line.  If I get to the corral early then decide I should go, can I step out and get back in or am I in the back. I submitted a 5 estimated time but never did a pot because I was planning on a friend joining and start in the back. So I’ll prob be in H. Is it worth getting there super early to be in front of H? If I do, is getting out for the bathroom an issue?


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

Mary9876 said:


> Can anyone tell me about the bathroom situation and corrals? I always seem to get nervous and have phantom urges to go...prob could go every 20 min prior to the race. My body must know I tend to skip on races if there is any line.  If I get to the corral early then decide I should go, can I step out and get back in or am I in the back. I submitted a 5 estimated time but never did a pot because I was planning on a friend joining and start in the back. So I’ll prob be in H. Is it worth getting there super early to be in front of H? If I do, is getting out for the bathroom an issue?


Typically if you are there early and get your spot at the front of the corral, people around you will be nice enough to hold your spot if you need to use the restroom. It's not like you just showed up 10 minutes before the start and pushed your way to the front of the corral.


----------



## PrincessV

Mary9876 said:


> Can anyone tell me about the bathroom situation and corrals? I always seem to get nervous and have phantom urges to go...prob could go every 20 min prior to the race. My body must know I tend to skip on races if there is any line.  If I get to the corral early then decide I should go, can I step out and get back in or am I in the back. I submitted a 5 estimated time but never did a pot because I was planning on a friend joining and start in the back. So I’ll prob be in H. Is it worth getting there super early to be in front of H? If I do, is getting out for the bathroom an issue?


Yes, you can get out and get back in, but yes, it will be a challenge to make your way back up to the front. The corrals have historically been set up as a long rectangle of plastic fencing. The only entrance is on one side at the back of the rectangle. I will say that as an individual (as opposed to, say, a group of 3), I've never had a hard time working my way up in a corral, though I've never bothered trying to get all the way to the front. You just look for little openings, say "Excuse me!" with a smile and make your way forward.


----------



## roxymama

Does anyone else see when event guides are posted for race weekends they are not apart of, but are still then compelled to see what other people are commenting about the information??? Anyone?

I did see that all the Dopey's and 5k-ers have 26 days until their race.  So happy "marathon # of days" until run-fun.

#lurkaway


----------



## DopeyBadger

PrincessV said:


> For DS and W&D, the last couple corrals were massive - about 7,000 people in F for DS 2017, for instance. I can't get to the numbers right now to check, but is that in line with just combining two 2016 corrals?



 

For the HM, I'd estimate about 5,500 in the last two corrals each as part of my guess.



Mary9876 said:


> Can anyone tell me about the bathroom situation and corrals? I always seem to get nervous and have phantom urges to go...prob could go every 20 min prior to the race. My body must know I tend to skip on races if there is any line. If I get to the corral early then decide I should go, can I step out and get back in or am I in the back. I submitted a 5 estimated time but never did a pot because I was planning on a friend joining and start in the back. So I’ll prob be in H. Is it worth getting there super early to be in front of H? If I do, is getting out for the bathroom an issue?



I know one thing I practice in training is my last water intake timing.  I try and time my last drink of water to be 2 hours before the last time I want to use the bathroom before a race.  So at Disney, that generally means no water from 2:00am to start (5:30) if I plan to use the bathroom for the last time at 4:00am.  Might be something to see if you can also come up with a system for yourself.


----------



## dragitoff

I'm staying offsite 1/3-1/7


----------



## Mary9876

PrincessV said:


> Yes, you can get out and get back in, but yes, it will be a challenge to make your way back up to the front. The corrals have historically been set up as a long rectangle of plastic fencing. The only entrance is on one side at the back of the rectangle. I will say that as an individual (as opposed to, say, a group of 3), I've never had a hard time working my way up in a corral, though I've never bothered trying to get all the way to the front. You just look for little openings, say "Excuse me!" with a smile and make your way forward.



Thanks for the response everyone. Good to know about the opening...I may just plan to hang out there.  I would think H is where the party is so most people will be relaxed.


----------



## roxymama

Mary9876 said:


> Thanks for the response everyone. Good to know about the opening...I may just plan to hang out there.  I would think H is where the party is so most people will be relaxed.



I don't know if it will be the same, but at W&D weekend they did not let anyone walk physically into the corrals until one hour prior to the race start.  So even though lots of people arrived by bus already, everyone was just hanging around outside of them.  Plenty of time to go to the bathroom multiple times without fear that everyone will get into the corral before you.  It seems like this was maybe a change as they kept announcing it as something "new" for that race to "allow people to enjoy the pre-race area" or something.  I can't remember if this was actually a new thing or not.


----------



## ZellyB

DopeyBadger said:


> Actually, if you think about it you may very well end up with an earlier start time and less people ahead of you.  If my assumption is correct, which we'll find out in about a week, and they just combine two corrals to make one larger one.
> 
> View attachment 287567
> 
> Let's say your new POT would have gotten you corral F according to the 2017 corral system.  Well my guess is that will equal corral C in 2018.  But if you line up in the front of corral C in 2018, it's really like your lining up in Corral E of 2017.  So in effect you move up even closer to the start.
> 
> Now if say your new corral was G in 2017 POT standards.  Then in 2018 you'd be in D.  As long as you line up at the front of D, then there's no change from 2017 corral system in terms of # people ahead of you or the time in which you start relative to the gun time.
> 
> The caveat is if you have a corral G (2017) and line up at the back of D (2018), then you're essentially slotting yourself one corral back in what was corral H (in 2017).
> 
> This is all based on my assumption of combining corrals from 2017 to 2018 (going from 16 to 8).  If that assumption is wrong, then things might end up a bit different than I expect.



Yeah, and that's how I figured it too.  Assuming your breakdown is pretty close and if I would have been in G and now am in D, I would need to likely be at the front of the corral to get the gains I would have with the old system.  And the last couple of races, we have hung to the back of the corral to avoid the rush of people out of the gate, but like I said, whatever really.  I can't control these changes, so we'll just adapt and focus on being at Disney and enjoying the races!

Also, my magic bands arrived today.  YAY!!!


----------



## michigandergirl

jeanigor said:


> As an MSU fan, I would have to disagree.



My thoughts exactly! Go Spartans!!


----------



## kski907

DopeyBadger said:


> Also, didn't see if anyone else posted it, but it looks like bib pickup at the expo has been broken up even more:
> 
> HP Field House = Goofy and Dopey bib and shirt pickup
> Champion Stadium = 5k, 10k, and Kids bib and shirt pickup
> Visa Athletic Center = HM and M bib and shirt pickup



So since I have kidos(under 18) in the 5K, 10K, & HM plus me Dopey it appears I will have to visit every building.  Does anyone know what the best time would be to go to expo to possibly cut down on line waiting.  Normally would divide and conquer with DH but just now found out his schedule has changed and he won't be able to go with us.


----------



## DopeyBadger

kski907 said:


> So since I have kidos(under 18) in the 5K, 10K, & HM plus me Dopey it appears I will have to visit every building.  Does anyone know what the best time would be to go to expo to possibly cut down on line waiting.  Normally would divide and conquer with DH but just now found out his schedule has changed and he won't be able to go with us.



Since a Dopey you'll have to go on Wednesday (opens at noon for runners without race retreat).  I think going in the afternoon, like after 3pm, should cut down on lines tremendously.  There may be some risk in some merch being sold out, but hard to say for sure whether something will or won't.


----------



## kski907

DopeyBadger said:


> Since a Dopey you'll have to go on Wednesday (opens at noon for runners without race retreat).  I think going in the afternoon, like after 3pm, should cut down on lines tremendously.  There may be some risk in some merch being sold out, but hard to say for sure whether something will or won't.



Thanks 3pm was what I was thinking too. Not to concerned on merch right now, just getting everyones bibs at this point.


----------



## Dopeyintraining

DopeyBadger said:


> Also, didn't see if anyone else posted it, but it looks like bib pickup at the expo has been broken up even more:
> 
> HP Field House = Goofy and Dopey bib and shirt pickup
> Champion Stadium = 5k, 10k, and Kids bib and shirt pickup
> Visa Athletic Center = HM and M bib and shirt pickup



So stupid question #1: For Dopey do you just go to the Dopey stand?  As in, will they give your your two bibs and six shirts or do you have to go round and get all the shirts from six different places. 

#2: For my party we are signed up for Dopey, a half and a 10k, race retreat and Chear Squad. Is it best to go round in a particular order? We plan to be there close to 10, get in and out asap .


----------



## MissLiss279

Dopeyintraining said:


> So stupid question #1: For Dopey do you just go to the Dopey stand?  As in, will they give your your two bibs and six shirts or do you have to go round and get all the shirts from six different places.
> 
> #2: For my party we are signed up for Dopey, a half and a 10k, race retreat and Chear Squad. Is it best to go round in a particular order? We plan to be there close to 10, get in and out asap .


I wouldn’t call it a stupid question... I’m not sure anything explained it. 

You go get your bib first (for whatever race), and for Dopey, they will take your picture right after you get your bib. Then you will go to another table/area. They will look at your bib, and hand you a bag that has all shirts in it for Dopey. The bag is also your gear check bag. 

I’ve kind of been debating on order myself, but hopefully it won’t be too crowded at 10.


----------



## jaws19798

rteetz said:


> 90 Disers!
> 
> View attachment 287312 View attachment 287313 View attachment 287314


I'm at All-Star Music


----------



## jaxonp

does anyone know how you know how its determined which day the kids races happen... looks like both races happen on friday and saturday if I'm reading this right?


----------



## rteetz

jaxonp said:


> does anyone know how you know how its determined which day the kids races happen... looks like both races happen on friday and saturday if I'm reading this right?


When you register you choose which day you want your kids to race. All distances happen on both days


----------



## Keels

DopeyBadger said:


> It'll depend on the corral breakdown from a bib# standpoint.  Since the HM/M went from 16 corrals (A to P) to 8 corrals (A to H), I anticipate that they just combined them in sets of two.  So, corral A had 500 in the 2017 WDW weekend.  Now corral A 2018 will simply be A and B 2017 combined (500+500).  I then evaluated the 2017 corrals based on the bib# makeup, the timing, and thus the rate of bibs per minute at different times during the start:
> 
> View attachment 287542
> 
> I'll use this information to come up with a time estimate on each corral release.  The assumption will be the start time and end time of the corral release will remain the same (assuming the same # of bibs as well).  I'll then request whether a person intends on lining up at the Front, Middle, or Back of the corral.  I'll break down each corral into mini-waves of 1/4, and then use that to come up with the estimated start time.  It should end up being within +/- 5 min if my assumptions end up being correct.
> 
> As for Dopey bib = 5k/10k corral assignment.  I was attempting to decipher the 5k/10k breakdown to help determine corral assignment.  My guess is the Dopey assignment is dependent on the # of 5k/10k solo bibs running at certain paces.  But it seems the breakdown would be roughly:
> 
> View attachment 287543
> 
> Or someone who has a POT for Dopey that equals a 5k pace of 9:00 or less is likely to end up in corral A.  Someone with a Dopey POT (or estimate) that equates to a 5k pace of 11-12 would be likely around corral D.  Not a guarantee, but an educated guess when it comes to making timing estimations.
> 
> Also, didn't see if anyone else posted it, but it looks like bib pickup at the expo has been broken up even more:
> 
> HP Field House = Goofy and Dopey bib and shirt pickup
> Champion Stadium = 5k, 10k, and Kids bib and shirt pickup
> Visa Athletic Center = HM and M bib and shirt pickup
> 
> Looks like they have two runners relations as well:
> 
> HP Field House = 5k, 10k, Kids, Dopey, and Goofy
> Visa Athletic Center = HM and M
> 
> runDisney merchandise is located in the HP Field House.  It is not specifically mentioned in the Visa Athletic Center.



My head literally exploded and now I’m dead. RIP Keels. Cause: Math.


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> Also, didn't see if anyone else posted it, but it looks like bib pickup at the expo has been broken up even more:
> 
> HP Field House = Goofy and Dopey bib and shirt pickup
> Champion Stadium = 5k, 10k, and Kids bib and shirt pickup
> Visa Athletic Center = HM and M bib and shirt pickup
> 
> Looks like they have two runners relations as well:
> 
> HP Field House = 5k, 10k, Kids, Dopey, and Goofy
> Visa Athletic Center = HM and M
> 
> runDisney merchandise is located in the HP Field House. It is not specifically mentioned in the Visa Athletic Center.


Sounds like the changes they made for Wine and Dine pick up worked and are making those same changes to Marathon Weekend. 

For the merchandise people it seemed having everything together worked much better than having it separate.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Keels said:


> My head literally exploded and now I’m dead. RIP Keels. Cause: Math.


----------



## rteetz

98 Disers!


----------



## SheHulk

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> LOL (at myself). I am the opposite.
> 
> I get tired of marathon advertising material (not just Disney), where everyone is happy, care-free, and getting 3 feet of air in a picture.
> 
> I'd rather see tired, grumpy, sweaty, near-death people with a look of confusion on their face. I can provide lots of pictures if they need them.





cburnett11 said:


> I'd rather see some of these pics too.  Like the guy I saw in the marathon that took a small sip of water and through the mostly full cup right back at the volunteers.


This board is full of the worst people... 
Yeah I'm not making it into the cheerful photo portfolio. Maybe up to mile 13 or so. 
Last year, my costume was a running version of Giselle's curtain dress from Enchanted. Nobody on the course recognized who my costume was supposed to be. Then, at like mile 20, when I was suffering with what felt like an ice pick jammed into my knee, and I didn't know how I would go on, this extremely sweet runner saw me and said, "Oh my gosh! Giselle! She's my favorite! I love your costume!!!" And I just couldn't respond like I wanted to because I was, as you said, grumpy, sweaty, and near-death. If you're out there, lady who appreciated my costume, I'm sorry and I am so thankful you knew who I was.


----------



## team weasel

I'll be the 99th!  Staying at Pop Century.


----------



## rteetz

Three way tie between SSR, Pop, and BC/YC at 13 Disers each.


----------



## dta87

I guess I will make it 100, we are at SSR.


----------



## DisMatt0483

101, CSR


----------



## rteetz

dta87 said:


> I guess I will make it 100, we are at SSR.


And SSR with the lead!


----------



## acpalmer

We will also be at SSR Dec. 31-Jan 7th.  I'm not running, but DH, DS (16), and my mother are all doing the half.  Younger DS and I will be doing ChEAR squad.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Rare snow day in south Louisiana for an easy 3 miles...Couldnt see much from all the snow going in my eyes but Im learning


----------



## courtneybeth

Just went to Walmart and spent an hour looking for throw away sweats... that may not even be used for our race weekend. 

I never shop here, but I was elated to find little kid gloves and hats that fit too - so $78 later I feel ready for the cold weather we may not even experience!!

If not for this race, I’m sure I’ll freeze at another race in the near future and use this stuff then. 

But let me tell you - everything was picked and chosen over. Yikes!


----------



## Anisum

LSUfan4444 said:


> Rare snow day in south Louisiana for an easy 3 miles...Couldnt see much from all the snow going in my eyes but Im learning


I used to run into that with rain and I found a baseball cap helps.


----------



## Simba's Girl

LSUfan4444 said:


> Rare snow day in south Louisiana for an easy 3 miles...Couldnt see much from all the snow going in my eyes but Im learning



You get used to it. I LOVE running an easy run in the snow.


----------



## Mary9876

courtneybeth said:


> Just went to Walmart and spent an hour looking for throw away sweats... that may not even be used for our race weekend.
> 
> I never shop here, but I was elated to find little kid gloves and hats that fit too - so $78 later I feel ready for the cold weather we may not even experience!!
> 
> If not for this race, I’m sure I’ll freeze at another race in the near future and use this stuff then.
> 
> But let me tell you - everything was picked and chosen over. Yikes!




Glad I am not the only one. Although, I'm more concern with rain or hot weather so stocked up on that. I hope its in the 30-60s.


----------



## Mary9876

roxymama said:


> I don't know if it will be the same, but at W&D weekend they did not let anyone walk physically into the corrals until one hour prior to the race start.  So even though lots of people arrived by bus already, everyone was just hanging around outside of them.  Plenty of time to go to the bathroom multiple times without fear that everyone will get into the corral before you.  It seems like this was maybe a change as they kept announcing it as something "new" for that race to "allow people to enjoy the pre-race area" or something.  I can't remember if this was actually a new thing or not.



That is great to know. I am starting to think I'll be on the later end of things...get there before the race starts but not super early. Hopefully we will have perfect weather.


----------



## bryana

LSUfan4444 said:


> Rare snow day in south Louisiana for an easy 3 miles...Couldnt see much from all the snow going in my eyes but Im learning



I love running while it's snowing!

Let's see if I'm still saying that after I do 18 in it tomorrow though.


----------



## bellrae

I've not done a runDisney race yet where they have the waves within the corrals. Is it just first in best dressed to determine who is in which wave? I'm not sure at 4am i can deal with people pushing and shoving to get a better spot...


----------



## Keels

bellrae said:


> I've not done a runDisney race yet where they have the waves within the corrals. Is it just first in best dressed to determine who is in which wave? I'm not sure at 4am i can deal with people pushing and shoving to get a better spot...



Nah - just get in your corral like normal. They'll stop the corral at specific points walking up and then will let you go like two minutes after the "wave" in front of you.


----------



## rootbeerkid

@rteetz - resort citizenship rules clarification needed. During races-offsite. 1/7 thru 1/11-ASMu.


----------



## Tennesotans

bellrae said:


> I've not done a runDisney race yet where they have the waves within the corrals. Is it just first in best dressed to determine who is in which wave?



This is so new -- even us old timers are guessing. I think eight corrals is enough to stratify us by time. I'll be interested to see how they subdivide the corrals (groups of 200?).

I don't like my odds if its a "best dressed" criteria


----------



## GollyGadget

rteetz said:


> Shouldn't impact too much. People should still be able to spectate on Main Street.


I assumed that would be the case. Was more curious if there would be a spot on the plaza to spectate without going through security or right after security near the train station.


----------



## cavepig

Mary9876 said:


> Glad I am not the only one. Although, I'm more concern with rain or hot weather so stocked up on that. I hope its in the 30-60s.


that's quiet the range of temps, 30 is too cold for me, would need extra cloths... but 60 is just right



Tennesotans said:


> I'll be interested to see how they subdivide the corrals (groups of 200?).


 I bet it's way more than 200 especially as you get into like 5000 people per corral, considering they have had what 7000 in a corral at Dark Side.


----------



## Anne34

Another one at SSR.   Running the half with my son and daughter.


----------



## DISRNR1000

Question about the memory maker. The MM only gives you the digital downloads. If you buy any of the other products like a print or any other photo products, is there a discount since you already bought the digital photos?

I’ll probably still buy the memory maker but I do like the printed photos with something noting the race on it like the stickers that you can add or the specific race borders etc.


----------



## DISRNR1000

DISRNR1000 said:


> Question about the memory maker. The MM only gives you the digital downloads. If you buy any of the other products like a print or any other photo products, is there a discount since you already bought the digital photos?
> 
> I’ll probably still buy the memory maker but I do like the printed photos with something noting the race on it like the stickers that you can add or the specific race borders etc.


 
I think I just found the answer to my question online. It does say discounts on prints of your photos. So that’s good!


----------



## marn913

All Star Sports for me this year!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## courtneybeth

Hope everyone is having fun on their runs this weekend and aren’t affected by snow, rain, or cold weather.

Did 12 miles of hills today - which went better than the flat last week. Now to get ready for 20 miles next weekend. Woot woot!!!


----------



## ell13

Running in half marathon today in Gulfport/Biloxi. We had lots of snow back home (not far from LSUfan4444).


----------



## jAcKs_x0

Wow a lot happens when you don't log on for a few weeks!!

@rteetz  add me to the POR list, please!

@DopeyBadger I was corral F last year for "goofy" with my 2016 half POT of 2:00:08. Bib number is 30622. Using the same POT from 2016 half for 2018 Dopey.

ALSO CAN WE TALK ABOUT THE MEDALS!!! And either I missed it or no one saw that the 5K medal is not the "plastic" type this year. The marathon medal is GORGEOUS.

OK that is all, off for a nice long run in the snow


----------



## bryana

Update: 18 miles done in the snow and I still love it just as much. Went to a local park that has a six mile loop around a lake and it is absolutely beautiful. Between that and two of my favorite longer podcasts, I never felt "bored", which I struggled with on my 16 two weeks ago. I also feel physically strong and never really had a crap moment during this one. Here's hoping that 20 goes just as well next weekend and then it's TAPER TIME! 



jAcKs_x0 said:


> ALSO CAN WE TALK ABOUT THE MEDALS!!! And either I missed it or no one saw that the 5K medal is not the "plastic" type this year. The marathon medal is GORGEOUS



5K medals stopped being plastic mid-2016.


----------



## rteetz

Track Shack on social media started a 25 day countdown to the races for the 25th anniversary. Each day they are posting fun facts, old photos and stuff like that. Yesterday they started with a photo of the first marathon race guide.


----------



## Tennesotans

cavepig said:


> I bet it's way more than 200 especially as you get into like 5000 people per corral, considering they have had what 7000 in a corral at Dark Side.



I'm only off by a factor of ten!


----------



## rteetz

Magicbands have arrived! One more major training week and I am ready to go!


----------



## croach

LSUfan4444 said:


> Rare snow day in south Louisiana for an easy 3 miles...Couldnt see much from all the snow going in my eyes but Im learning



Got some snow running in too. It did seem like no matter what direction I was going in it was snowing in my face. 









bryana said:


> I love running while it's snowing!
> 
> Let's see if I'm still saying that after I do 18 in it tomorrow though.



Me too as long it isn’t sticking to the sidewalks too much. Beautiful to see the snow falling. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## bryana

croach said:


> Me too as long it isn’t sticking to the sidewalks too much. Beautiful to see the snow falling. Good luck tomorrow.



I went to a park near my house that has a 6 mile loop. I figured I'd definitely do a loop and probably two. At the end of the second one, if it was too dicey because of the snow I'd call it quits. While snow did end up accumulating at a quicker rate it seemed during my last loop, it actually made it better because it got rid of the few slick spots I came across on the first and second. It was so quiet and peaceful - absolutely perfect.

Here's a picture of when I first got there, just as it started to flurry, and a picture I took before leaving, about four and some change hours later!


----------



## Mickey Momma

Add me please!  I’ll be at French Quarter this year.


----------



## jAcKs_x0

bryana said:


> Update: 18 miles done in the snow and I still love it just as much. Went to a local park that has a six mile loop around a lake and it is absolutely beautiful. Between that and two of my favorite longer podcasts, I never felt "bored", which I struggled with on my 16 two weeks ago. I also feel physically strong and never really had a crap moment during this one. Here's hoping that 20 goes just as well next weekend and then it's TAPER TIME!
> 
> 
> 
> 5K medals stopped being plastic mid-2016.



Haha clearly I wasn't paying attention at all last year then Thanks for the update


----------



## croach

bryana said:


> I went to a park near my house that has a 6 mile loop. I figured I'd definitely do a loop and probably two. At the end of the second one, if it was too dicey because of the snow I'd call it quits. While snow did end up accumulating at a quicker rate it seemed during my last loop, it actually made it better because it got rid of the few slick spots I came across on the first and second. It was so quiet and peaceful - absolutely perfect.
> 
> Here's a picture of when I first got there, just as it started to flurry, and a picture I took before leaving, about four and some change hours later!



Wow. That’s a cool before and after.


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> Magicbands have arrived! One more major training week and I am ready to go!



Lucky...ours got delayed because of snow


----------



## Dis5150

Got my Magic Bands and called ME for new luggage tags. Said 7-10 business days so hopefully before our trip lol!


----------



## Tennesotans

Got in a chilly medium long run (19F + windchill). I'm really enjoying everybody's excitement about Marathon Weekend.
Yes... I'm looking forward to the holidays, New Years, (oh and don't let me forget about my wedding anniversary)  

But I'm really excited about Marathon Weekend. Last year we were hosting my brother-in-law and his kids, so I signed up for the half marathon because it would require less training time, I'd recover much quicker and have less "performance anxiety.". While I ended up running the marathon anyway -- I knew I wasn't really prepared. This year I feel I'm in good shape for the event 

I'm glad we can all share this.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Can anyone tell me when the corral assignments and course maps are scheduled to be released?


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Jim Tancredi said:


> Can anyone tell me when the corral assignments and course maps are scheduled to be released?


Course maps are up on RunDisney.com and the event guide was posted a couple days ago. Corral assignments and waivers I’d guess will be coming by late this coming week or early the next.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Course maps are up on RunDisney.com and the event guide was posted a couple days ago. Corral assignments and waivers I’d guess will be coming by late this coming week or early the next.


Thank you, Claire!  Sorry to bother you with a rookie question!  This is my first Disney marathon, and I just want to make sure I stay on top of everything.


----------



## bellrae

Whilst the rest of you were having freezing snowy runs I was running in temps over 90 degrees! (not really marathon training weather in my part of the world!). It did cool down for my last few kms, but that was due to the thunderstorm that rolled in. The rain brought some welcome relief though. 

Had to pack for marathon weekend yesterday (I am flying out to the US this week), so I've got gear to pretty much run in any weather. Only other time I have been to WDW for marathon weekend was the great freeze of 2015, so I am prepared for everything from arctic to tropical! 

A bit worried about getting my runs done for the next few weeks (would I look like a lunatic going for a run up the Las Vegas strip first thing in the morning whilst everyone else is staggering home?), so this tapering might be a little more leisurely than normal. 

@rteetz - I am another Wilderness lodge.


----------



## RaymondC

Staying at Art of Animation for Marathon Weekend


----------



## GollyGadget

bellrae said:


> would I look like a lunatic going for a run up the Las Vegas strip first thing in the morning whilst everyone else is staggering home?


Absolutely not! It's one of my favorite things to do in Vegas. You'll probably even see a few other runners out.


----------



## rteetz

109 Disers. Nobody is staying at the Grand Floridian or Swan and Dolphin.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Jim Tancredi said:


> Thank you, Claire!  Sorry to bother you with a rookie question!  This is my first Disney marathon, and I just want to make sure I stay on top of everything.


No bother at all! Everyone here is very helpful and will answer any questions you have!


----------



## DISRNR1000

rteetz said:


> 109 Disers. Nobody is staying at the Grand Floridian or Swan and Dolphin.


I’m at GF!


----------



## Dave Rolen

GollyGadget said:


> Absolutely not! It's one of my favorite things to do in Vegas. You'll probably even see a few other runners out.



Yup. I love running on the strip. For me, it was a bucket list item. Maybe that makes me weird. Seems like it's always really windy when I run in the morning though.


----------



## beltwaybarry

I'm at Wilderness Lodge this year.


----------



## rteetz

Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week! 

As always Sundays are for Disney... 

Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?

My answer: Everything! I love the entire weekend. From the parks, to meeting Disers, to the bling! I really do love this event.


----------



## Novatrix

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?



Answer: Hopefully surviving my first marathon! It would take care of my new year's resolution nice and early so I can return to my indolent ways without guilt for the rest of the year. (Or at least until the Feb half...)


----------



## hotblooded

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?


It will be my boyfriend’s first marathon weekend, and his first time back to WDW since a trip to the Magic Kingdom when he was a kid. I’m glad his reintroduction didn’t involve the canceled half in 2017 and I’m excited to see whether it proceeds as scheduled.


----------



## BikeFan

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney...
> 
> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?
> 
> My answer: Everything! I love the entire weekend. From the parks, to meeting Disers, to the bling! I really do love this event.



What he said!  I never have time goals for runDisney events, so there's no pressure/pre-race anxiety for me.  It's just a big running party!


----------



## emilyindisney

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?



I’m with you- I’m excited for everything! I think marathon weekend has the best energy of all the runDisney weekends, hands down. It feels like everyone is buzzing about the events the whole week! This is my first Dopey (previously have run Goofy and the marathon alone) so I’m excited to be involved in every race of the weekend and not miss out on anything.

This will be our first stay at both CSR and AKV so of course, very excited for that too!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney...
> 
> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?
> 
> My answer: Everything! I love the entire weekend. From the parks, to meeting Disers, to the bling! I really do love this event.



I’m looking forward to rooting for all of you rD all-stars from afar and plotting my return in 2019.


----------



## TeeterTots

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?


When it’s over!!! Lol! I second, surviving my first marathon. Should've booked days after race as I’ll be a ball of anxiety leading up to!


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?



Well my answer is two-fold and really not sure which I'm most excited about...
1.  The feeling of accomplishment after not only running my first marathon but also doing Dopey.  Our marathon running friends think we're crazy for attempting this.  
2.  Being done with training!!!!!!  We've been in training mode since Sept 2016, as we did a half in Vegas in Feb ('17) and the purpose of that was to get a good POT for Dopey.  After Feb we kept running like we were training for a half as we didn't want to lose what we built up, then started with a Dopey training plan on May 1st.  I don't mind a run each weekend, but I'm getting burnt out from being "forced" to run.  Stuff like a busy weekend in Sept but needing to get a 13 mile run in means going to bed earlier the night before and up at 4am to get out running and be done and showered up before other commitments for the day start.


----------



## OlieRow

Most excited about (hopefully surviving!) my first marathon & Dopey!


Staying at Beach Club.


----------



## Sailormoon2

rteetz said:


> what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?


1. Getting that Mickey Marathon medal!
2. All the shirts for doing Dopey (assuming they are not hideous!)
3. Seeing the parks through the eyes of two newbies!!!


----------



## sunshine girl

Hi everyone - I'm way behind on this thread because over Thanksgiving I came down with pneumonia. !! Oops. I've had the flu shot and the pneumonia vaccine, so double fail.

I'm recovering well now, but this has put a full stop to marathon training. I have asthma too so I have to be careful.

I can still take my Disney vacation but race status is tbd. I run-walk, usually very comfortably, and even if I switch to mostly walking I should be fine pace-wise. Cautiously optimistic, but we'll see. No race is worth getting sick again! Plus, I'm nervous about missing all the longest training runs even though I had a solid base.

Although the last time I missed a month of training right before a marathon (bike accident, broke my elbow), I would up with my marathon PR. So who knows.

Anyway, I'm staying at Pop! I recently stayed there in a refurbed room for Wine & Dine and it was great.

Edit to add: I am most looking forward to not being sick! And to a vacation. And to hopefully being able to run!


----------



## DopeyBadger

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?



Checking off a bucket list item of accomplishing the Sextuple PR Dopey Challenge.  I'm feeling confident I can pull off PR performances on 3 races (5k, 10k, HM) and the two associated challenges.  The big question is if I can beat my marathon PR set in October 2017 (3:14).  I think it's possible.  Weather will play a role in how possible.


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?



Running through the parks with the holiday decorations. 

Meeting all you awesome people. 

Seeing the results of my year-long training schedule finally come to fruition. I am going to be an emotional mess getting that Dopey medal.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Handing out beer during the 10k!


----------



## courtneybeth

Dis_Yoda said:


> Handing out beer during the 10k!



Okay. You’ll be my most important stop on the 10k. Where do I find you?!?!


----------



## PCFriar80

I was going to say packet pickup, because that's when it becomes real for me, but that beer stop for the 10K may have just trumped that!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I am most excited about running the half marathon with my wife and oldest son. I have been looking forward to this all year.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Finishing, then Disneying, each day!


----------



## RaymondC

First time travelling to WDw, so everything is going to be new and exciting... really looking forward to some cool character stops


----------



## Baloo in MI

I am most excited about running the 5k with my daughter.  She has run a number of 5Ks now and getting pretty speedy for a 10 year old.  But this will be her first runDisney event and she is so excited about it!  I can't wait to share the experience with her and see her earn her medal (as long as I keep up with her that is!).


----------



## sourire

Most looking forward to completing my first marathon, earning that Mickey medal, and meeting some Dis-ers!


----------



## Barca33Runner

I am most looking forward to all of my time in the parks, trying a few new restaurants, meeting everyone at the meetups (hopefully), and finishing all the races. So, yeah, pretty much everything.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Barca33Runner said:


> I am most looking forward to all of my time in the parks, trying a few new restaurants, meeting everyone at the meetups (hopefully), and finishing all the races. So, yeah, pretty much everything.



I should add, looking forward to waking up early to rope drop Pandora. Not looking forward to waking up unreasonably, completely insanely early four days in a row for Dopey.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney...
> 
> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?


Pretty much Everything!  Can't pick just one thing darn it....



sunshine girl said:


> Edit to add: I am most looking forward to not being sick! And to a vacation. And to hopefully being able to run!


  I've had 2 sick WDW marathons so yeah this x10


----------



## r2chewbaccad2

QOTD: Put me in the category of trying to survive my first marathon and seeing if I can make it to the parks later that day!
Also excited about seeing Avatar Land, riding Flight of Passage and seeing Rivers of Light for the first time! Can't forget taking a night-time safari!


----------



## bryana

QOTD: everything - the rundisney atmosphere, the disney atmosphere, vacation, everything!! It will also be my dad's first trip (our yearly disney trip has become a mom/daughter type of thing) since 2004 (he's one of those "been there, done that, why do i have to go again?" type of Disney vacation person), and I am so excited to take him on all of the stuff he hasn't been on, specifically Everest!! I also did so poorly in my first Disney marathon (but I still finished, so, yay!) that this one should blow that one out of the water by default!



OrangeBirdGirl said:


> 2.  Being done with training!!!!!!



YES!


----------



## ZellyB

Most excited about completing my first Dopey but I’m excited about A LOT of stuff!!


----------



## baxter24

Excited about everything! The 5k came to mind because I have never done that race at Disney yet and running through the entrance to the Magic Kingdom!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

courtneybeth said:


> Okay. You’ll be my most important stop on the 10k. Where do I find you?!?!



I'm glad I'll be your most important stop!  I'm staying at the Boardwalk Villas. I will be in the area in front of the villas with a RunDisney Cheer Sign with some phrase to be determined.  I will post the phrase when I figure that out.


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney...
> 
> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?
> 
> My answer: Everything! I love the entire weekend. From the parks, to meeting Disers, to the bling! I really do love this event.



Oh my goodness!!! I hadn't really thought about it yet...

I'm most excited to run a runDisney race with my DD and bring our bibs back and share our MM pictures with her elementary school running club!

I'm also excited for:
FOP
A vacation with teens where one is old enough to vote and both can enter the parks alone with their tween sister.
Celebrating our 20th where we honeymooned.
Meeting many of you at the Dismeets that Keels is organizing!
A vacation where I don't really care if I do everything in the parks as long as I do some and have fun!
Cheering on DH as he does a "bucket list" item-the marathon!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Dis_Yoda said:


> I'm glad I'll be your most important stop!  I'm staying at the Boardwalk Villas. I will be in the area in front of the villas with a RunDisney Cheer Sign with some phrase to be determined.  I will post the phrase when I figure that out.


 

ooohhh are we posting what our signs say? I have a fun couple picked out, although not Disney related-pop culture, yes though.


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd: reading race recaps!!!!


----------



## Nole95

Excited about a Disney trip with DW with no kids in tow.  Mainly because we want to enjoy ourselves while running Dopey.


----------



## JClimacus

BuckeyeBama said:


> I am most excited about running the half marathon with my wife and oldest son. I have been looking forward to this all year.



Two years ago I ran the half with (one of ) my sons and my daughter... a wonderful experience. This year I've got both sons and my daughter running.  You're going to love it.

Haven't yet been able to convince my wife to do it (she's NOT a runner, although she's athletic (swimming)). She joked about walk/running it sometime and I immediately said I'd do that with her, so there's hope.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: Of course, running the half with my kids.

Training update: I managed 7 yesterday and 15 today without stopping or walking. Not fast, but my knee issue is improving to the point that I think I can finish both the half and the full without either turning into a death march.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Attqotd: reading race recaps!!!!


Don't rush our vacations!


----------



## bryana

Shower thought: when I ran the marathon in 2015, I didn't go to Magic Kingdom until the day of the marathon so I'm not sure the answer to this but others might. Will the Castle be lit with the Christmas lights at night or do they only turn them on for race morning? (I think I've seen that they're on during the marathon, I'm not fast enough to get to MK in the dark, lol). With hours extended Friday night, I think we might pop over there for a bit following our day at Animal Kingdom, so I was wondering if I might luck out at get to see them after all.


----------



## rteetz

bryana said:


> Shower thought: when I ran the marathon in 2015, I didn't go to Magic Kingdom until the day of the marathon so I'm not sure the answer to this but others might. Will the Castle be lit with the Christmas lights at night or do they only turn them on for race morning? (I think I've seen that they're on during the marathon, I'm not fast enough to get to MK in the dark, lol). With hours extended Friday night, I think we might pop over there for a bit following our day at Animal Kingdom, so I was wondering if I might luck out at get to see them after all.


They are usually on at night as well through Marathon Sunday. However the Frozen lighting show ends Dec. 31st I believe.


----------



## KSellers88

Sunday question: I am most excited to complete my second marathon, get that amazing Mickey medal and eat ALL of the snacks that Disney has to offer. I also really look forward to meeting everyone! I would also be lying if I didn't say I am ready for a break from marathon training. I foolishly signed up for the marathon after completing my first on November 4th, but I couldn't say no to that medal. Plus I used it as an excuse to get an AP


----------



## DopeyBadger

Speaking of spectators for races.  These are the following milestones I have for each of the races.  I will use these milestones, a runner's projected start time, and their projected pace to estimate when a runner will arrive at a milestone.  If you don't see a milestone for a particular race listed that you or family plan to stand at, please let me know.  It's an easy add on my end.

*5k*
 

*10k*
 

*HM*
 

*M*


----------



## michigandergirl

Sunday question:

I am most excited about completing my first Dopey!!!

I am also excited about:

Meeting some DIS'ers in person.
Hanging out and laughing with my 3 BFF's for 6 days.
Eating ALL the food! And !


----------



## Keels

Spending a week with my favorite people in my favorite place!!

I have NO goals for the races, other than enjoy the moment and enjoy my last RunDisney weekend and personally celebration all that I’ve accomplished in three short years.


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney...
> 
> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?



Just the general atmosphere of the weekend. All types of runners out there, some in awesome costumes, enjoying the races and having a good time. It's a no pressure race weekend for me so I really enjoy that too.

Also all the character photos!!


----------



## Tennesotans

What am I most excited about? We are staying at the Poly (post race) for the first time! My first trip to Disney World was in 1975... time to visit the Poly.
First timers: its totally cool to wear your medal around Disney World... and congratulate other racers for their success.


----------



## Dave Rolen

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?.



ATTQOD: Hmmm.

Caramel Corn from Germany. Hopefully warm.
Norwegian School Bread. Yum!
Treating Wife and Daughter to a week at the Grand Floridian. Going in style!
Running with a gazillion of my new friends. And yet suffering very alone.
Random discussions with fellow runners along the route. It's a small world and I'll meet someone I have a lot in common with. Love that.
A Margherita from Mexico. Jalapeno or Avocado? Decisions Decisions.
Beer from everywhere. Mmmm Beer.
Safari ride with the Family. Favorite Disney Ride.
1st class flights from Raleigh. All that Business travel away from home at least gets me points! $135 + Points for four 1st class tickets. Woot Woot!
Running Bling. Still have room to hang them, somewhere.
Walking up Main Street. This is Disney!
Trying the Grey stuff for the first time at BOG lunch. Daughter is 20 but can't wait for lunch in the Castle. West room I think.
Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing. Yeah!!
And running. I love to run


----------



## Dave Rolen

Dis_Yoda said:


> Handing out beer during the 10k!



Uhmmmm.

Where will you be?


----------



## hauntedcity

When I started my run on Saturday, the sky was clear.

When I finished it...


----------



## UNCBear24

I'm most excited about meeting up with other runners, both old friends and new ones alike!


----------



## courtneybeth

How many of us have the Race Retreat?  @bellrae and I were thinking of organizing a DIS meet up in the tent if there’s enough of us. 

Half marathon?  Marathon? Both days?

I’m in the tent both days and would love to secure a table for us if there’s enough interest.


----------



## Sonyamalexander

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney...
> 
> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?
> 
> 
> I am excited to meet people!!! I’m also excited to wear my costumes.  I’m also excited for Disney desserts!


----------



## Keels

courtneybeth said:


> How many of us have the Race Retreat?  @bellrae and I were thinking of organizing a DIS meet up in the tent if there’s enough of us.
> 
> Half marathon?  Marathon? Both days?
> 
> I’m in the tent both days and would love to secure a table for us if there’s enough interest.



I have it but won’t use it - other than early entry at the Expo and bag-drop on Marathon Day.


----------



## drummerwife

@courtneybeth and @bellrae DH and I will be at race retreat for both days and would love to meet up before the races.

What I’m most looking forward to is running Dopey with my awesome disabled veteran husband! He’s had to overcome so much just to run this race and I couldn’t be more proud of him!


----------



## Mickey Momma

courtneybeth said:


> How many of us have the Race Retreat?  @bellrae and I were thinking of organizing a DIS meet up in the tent if there’s enough of us.
> 
> Half marathon?  Marathon? Both days?
> 
> I’m in the tent both days and would love to secure a table for us if there’s enough interest.



I will be there both days!  I downgraded my room, so decided to treat myself!


----------



## Mickey Momma

I am excited for it all: third marathon, first Dopey, DATW, meeting everybody...


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?



1. Hanging out with all my friends for a week
2. Hosting happy hour with @Keels 
3. An additional beer stop during the 10k thanks to @Dis_Yoda 
4. Celebrating with DATW and dinner at V&A


----------



## bellrae

FFigawi said:


> 1. Hanging out with all my friends for a week
> 2. Hosting happy hour with @Keels
> 3. An additional beer stop during the 10k thanks to @Dis_Yoda
> 4. Celebrating with DATW and dinner at V&A



Snap. I am doing V&A as well. Never been before, am excited.


----------



## jAcKs_x0

OrangeBirdGirl said:


> Well my answer is two-fold and really not sure which I'm most excited about...
> 1.  The feeling of accomplishment after not only running my first marathon but also doing Dopey.  Our marathon running friends think we're crazy for attempting this.
> 2.  Being done with training!!!!!!  We've been in training mode since Sept 2016, as we did a half in Vegas in Feb ('17) and the purpose of that was to get a good POT for Dopey.  After Feb we kept running like we were training for a half as we didn't want to lose what we built up, then started with a Dopey training plan on May 1st.  I don't mind a run each weekend, but I'm getting burnt out from being "forced" to run.  Stuff like a busy weekend in Sept but needing to get a 13 mile run in means going to bed earlier the night before and up at 4am to get out running and be done and showered up before other commitments for the day start.



I feel this so hard. I'm so ready to stop saying "no" to invites because I have to go to bed at a reasonable hour and I can't drink until 4am and run 16 miles the next day!!!


----------



## jAcKs_x0

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney...
> 
> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?
> 
> My answer: Everything! I love the entire weekend. From the parks, to meeting Disers, to the bling! I really do love this event.



I'm excited to:

See my three best friends that I miss terribly, two of whom I haven't seen since I moved to NYC.
See the 5k and the 10k, which I've never done before
Have my mom at the finish line for the first time
Survive the races, barring no injuries/random unpredictable issues
See the merch, obviously
Feel the adrenaline rush
EARN. ALL. THE. MEDALS.


----------



## jAcKs_x0

An additional thought...what do you guys think the TSA policy is for bringing roller sticks on the plane? If I don't check a bag, I really want to bring it with me as a carry on, but I don't want to get it taken away.


----------



## bryana

jAcKs_x0 said:


> An additional thought...what do you guys think the TSA policy is for bringing roller sticks on the plane? If I don't check a bag, I really want to bring it with me as a carry on, but I don't want to get it taken away.



I can't think of a reason why it wouldn't be allowed, but maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## camaker

ATTSQOTD:  Two things.

First, meeting all the awesome folks from here and putting more faces with screen names. I do these trips solo, so the meet ups will be my social scene. 

Second, getting to run a Marathon Weekend healthy!  I've run two so far and been limited to interval running to nurse through separate injuries to complete the races. I set my fall training and racing schedule up with the sole purpose of getting to Marathon Weekend healthy and, fingers crossed, three weeks out and just 1 week left prior to taper, it's worked!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

rteetz said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great week!
> 
> As always Sundays are for Disney...
> 
> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?
> 
> My answer: Everything! I love the entire weekend. From the parks, to meeting Disers, to the bling! I really do love this event.



Very much looking forward to completing my first marathon in my favorite place on earth, and learning if my training program (Hal Higdon's Intermediate 2) worked.  I've followed it to the letter.  The miles won't kill me, but I think the anticipation might!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

rteetz said:


> View attachment 287830 View attachment 287831 View attachment 287832


I'm not exactly sure you're looking for everyone's location, but my wife and I are staying at the Caribbean Beach Resort.  I'm new to Disboards so if I've jumped into the middle of a veteran discussion, I apologize!


----------



## jAcKs_x0

bryana said:


> I can't think of a reason why it wouldn't be allowed, but maybe I'm wrong?



I thought maybe because it could be used as a weapon? Although that's not my intention at all


----------



## bama314

Hi Everyone,  I haven't been to disboards in a while, but thought I would checkin since we are getting close.  I decided to do the Disney Marathon about a year ago.  I have since lost about 40 lbs and have stuck to the training schedule.  I ran a local half marathon in September and finished with about a 11:30 pace.  I was happy with that.  I have struggled with the long runs once they got to be 15 miles plus.  I have finished all of them, but at the end, I keep thinking "the marathon is 8 more miles than this" (18 miles is the most I have done so far).  I have read that the actual marathon will be easier since I will have tapered off for 3 weeks.  I hope that's right...lol  Has anyone else struggled with long runs?


----------



## dragitoff

bama314 said:


> Hi Everyone,  I haven't been to disboards in a while, but thought I would checkin since we are getting close.  I decided to do the Disney Marathon about a year ago.  I have since lost about 40 lbs and have stuck to the training schedule.  I ran a local half marathon in September and finished with about a 11:30 pace.  I was happy with that.  I have struggled with the long runs once they got to be 15 miles plus.  I have finished all of them, but at the end, I keep thinking "the marathon is 8 more miles than this" (18 miles is the most I have done so far).  I have read that the actual marathon will be easier since I will have tapered off for 3 weeks.  I hope that's right...lol  Has anyone else struggled with long runs?



Those 8 extra miles are the easy part....it's those 0.2 miles that kill you!  Seriously, I know what you mean.  I've already ran 2 full marathons, but none since 2014 and I felt the same way.  The thing I keep reminding myself is racing at WDW is different than if you were running a BQ or something like that.  My first full was at WDW and my legs seized up about 16 miles into the race.  I spent the next 10 miles nursing the cramps, stretching, walking, running when I could and just trying to cross the finish line.  It made me appreciate some of the behind the scene stuff that I normally would've overlooked.  Find a mantra and keep saying it to yourself when you get tired.  My personal favorites are: "Mind over matter" or "Suck it up buttercup" You'll do great and have a great time doing it!


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?



The enhanced atmosphere during runDinsey events. Its another layer of fellowship and understanding that we all share regardless of distance, pace, background, etc.

It makes a magical place a little bit more personalized and magical.


----------



## jeanigor

bryana said:


> I can't think of a reason why it wouldn't be allowed, but maybe I'm wrong?





jAcKs_x0 said:


> I thought maybe because it could be used as a weapon? Although that's not my intention at all



TSA can be picky. I would try though. Worst case scenario, you buy a replacement at the expo.


----------



## DopeyBadger

bama314 said:


> Hi Everyone, I haven't been to disboards in a while, but thought I would checkin since we are getting close



Welcome back!



bama314 said:


> I have since lost about 40 lbs and have stuck to the training schedule.



That's awesome!  Congrats!



bama314 said:


> I have struggled with the long runs once they got to be 15 miles plus.



Have you been running them at the scheduled pace per the training plan you've been following?  Based on a 11:30 min/mile HM recent race:

Many but not all plans based on continuous running have the long run like this - 

 

A 12:50 min/mile long run pace for a runner who recently ran a 11:30 min/mile HM.

If you are instead following a run/walk plan (like Galloway), then your long run should be near a 13:59 min/mile pace.

If you haven't been running the long runs slow enough, it might help.



bama314 said:


> I have finished all of them, but at the end, I keep thinking "the marathon is 8 more miles than this" (18 miles is the most I have done so far).



My suggestion is trying to change the mindset.  On your next long run, instead of thinking I just finished 18 miles and would still have 8.22 to go.  Rather think I am starting at mile 8 of the marathon this morning.  So the 1st mile completed of the long run is really the 9th mile of the marathon.  The 10th mile of your long run is really the 18th mile of the marathon.

On race day, do the same.  Take whatever your longest training distance was and subtract that from the marathon.  Instead of "I've never run further", consider the first portion of the race merely the warm-up for the long run mileage you've done before.  Changing the mindset can work wonders.  Because questioning the future can lead to negative thoughts, so this method helps with positive reinforcement.  A positive mindset can have an enormous impact on performance.


----------



## cavepig

jAcKs_x0 said:


> An additional thought...what do you guys think the TSA policy is for bringing roller sticks on the plane? If I don't check a bag, I really want to bring it with me as a carry on, but I don't want to get it taken away.


I've flown with my stick in carryon many times now and no one has said anything.



Jim Tancredi said:


> I'm not exactly sure you're looking for everyone's location, but my wife and I are staying at the Caribbean Beach Resort.  I'm new to Disboards so if I've jumped into the middle of a veteran discussion, I apologize!


No need to apologize for jumping in, everyone's welcome to post & share on here


----------



## CherieFran

Sunday question: I’m looking forward to running through all 4 parks and taking lots of pictures!


----------



## Andie16

@Keels do you happen to know whether the race retreat is transferable or tied to a specific name?  I am primarily concerned with tent access to give me one less thing to stress about before my first marathon (don't need early expo) - maybe we could work something out!  I'd be happy to pay the full race retreat price.


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?


So many things, 1. Finishing my first marathon/Dopey. 2. Dinner at Ohana 3. Not having to run for bit post race weekend.


Dis_Yoda said:


> I'm glad I'll be your most important stop!  I'm staying at the Boardwalk Villas. I will be in the area in front of the villas with a RunDisney Cheer Sign with some phrase to be determined.  I will post the phrase when I figure that out.


I'll have to remember this. I'm excited for this.


----------



## Andie16

Thank you for the advice on my race retreat stress @PrincessV!  You are totally right, there is no guarantee the weather will be bad (and I'm from Canada for goodness sake, so I should just bring some throwaway clothing and toughen up  .


----------



## BuckeyeBama

bama314 said:


> Hi Everyone,  I haven't been to disboards in a while, but thought I would checkin since we are getting close.  I decided to do the Disney Marathon about a year ago.  I have since lost about 40 lbs and have stuck to the training schedule.  I ran a local half marathon in September and finished with about a 11:30 pace.  I was happy with that.  I have struggled with the long runs once they got to be 15 miles plus.  I have finished all of them, but at the end, I keep thinking "the marathon is 8 more miles than this" (18 miles is the most I have done so far).  I have read that the actual marathon will be easier since I will have tapered off for 3 weeks.  I hope that's right...lol  Has anyone else struggled with long runs?


I have found that 16 miles is my "sweet spot". By that I mean that 16 miles or less is relatively easy for me, and anything beyond that requires work. I have also found that, much as @DopeyBadger said up-thread, those really long runs become just as easy as my shorter long runs if I slow down just a little bit more. 

Also, if you are doing run/walk intervals, do not think about the distances at all during your run. Only run one interval at a time. The miles will melt away faster than you can believe if you stop thinking about them. If you are not doing run/walk intervals, run only one mile at a time. Same philosophy - same result. Running 26.2 miles can become mentally draining. Running 1 mile is easy.


----------



## cburnett11

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?



Completing my wife's first marathon with her!  My son, his wife, and my daughter are also all trying to complete their first marathon but not sure who's going to be pacing with who... just know my wife and I are staying together for sure.  Just hoping everyone has a chance to get to the start feeling okay... there's been some injury issues with my wife, d-in-l, and son during training so I'm worried about them getting through the marathon.  My daughter has had no injury issues, but that is because she has slacked on her training.  So that could be even more of a problem.  

Whatever happens, it's going to be a great time with 6 of us staying for the first time at Kidani Village.  We don't arrive until Friday and are spending a week there after the marathon.  There should be plenty of space there in case our room needs to turn into a rehab facility.


----------



## cavepig

To help mentally get through my long 19 miler run yesterday after a crappy long run of 18 a few weeks ago I pictured where on the course I would be at Disney since the map just came out, it was kind of fun thinking ooh TTC then MK oh good ol' bear island road wonder who might be out to meet, etc.... & kept my mind on something else other than I'm going to be out here for hours.


----------



## Princess KP

I am excited to run the Marathon and enjoy it. This past January was a blur. Hoping to get to ride EE and grab a margarita in Mexico.

Looking forward to meeting everyone at DATW! I am kind of doing this trip solo as well. My daughter and I will be doing the 5K together but then she flies back home / school on the Saturday. Would be nice to celebrate our accomplishments with like-minded people like you Dis-ers!


----------



## SheHulk

cavepig said:


> To help mentally get through my long 19 miler run yesterday after a crappy long run of 18 a few weeks ago I pictured where on the course I would be at Disney since the map just came out, it was kind of fun thinking ooh TTC then MK oh good ol' bear island road wonder who might be out to meet, etc.... & kept my mind on something else other than I'm going to be out here for hours.


I do this! I'd love for runDisney to put out a gps app where you can kind of be told where you would be in a race you choose, with theme music playing from each part etc. "Entering Magic Kingdom" then play Main St. music. "Entering Tomorrowland" etc. I know there is a lot of highway running in many races but just generic Disney music would work there.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

Got in my longest run of training yesterday. 20 miles in 40 degree weather and CRUSHED it! Never stopped to walk or felt any strong fatigue. For the first time, I am feeling very confident in my ability to finish the marathon STRONG.


----------



## ell13

Most looking forward to:

Running through the parks. While yes, other Disney Races offer this, only the Marathon goes through all 4 and that's an experience nothing like anywhere else in the world. 

I'm also looking forward to playing golf the day after the race. I may not be able to swing a club, but I enjoy the courses on site.


----------



## ell13

@DopeyBadger I have a question you may know the answer to, but anyone else is welcome to chime in.  

How quickly should I be able to get back to my resort after the 5K?  We have a breakfast reservation earlier than I would have wanted, so we will be rushing.  My wife and I should be starting in a mid/late corral but not the last.  We can each run the 5k in 26-28 mins.  We are staying at SSR and plan to use the Minnie Van service to get us where we we need to go. 

Looking back at my Garmin info from 2015 when we last ran Dopey, it says we started at 6:24 AM.  That can't be right.


----------



## rteetz

ell13 said:


> @DopeyBadger I have a question you may know the answer to, but anyone else is welcome to chime in.
> 
> How quickly should I be able to get back to my resort after the 5K?  We have a breakfast reservation earlier than I would have wanted, so we will be rushing.  My wife and I should be starting in a mid/late corral but not the last.  We can each run the 5k in 26-28 mins.  We are staying at SSR and plan to use the Minnie Van service to get us where we we need to go.
> 
> Looking back at my Garmin info from 2015 when we last ran Dopey, it says we started at 6:24 AM.  That can't be right.


The 5Ks start at 5:30 this year. In the past they started at 6:00AM. Minnie vans don’t start until 6:30 I believe.


----------



## funsizedisaster

DopeyBadger said:


> Speaking of spectators for races.  These are the following milestones I have for each of the races.  I will use these milestones, a runner's projected start time, and their projected pace to estimate when a runner will arrive at a milestone.  If you don't see a milestone for a particular race listed that you or family plan to stand at, please let me know.  It's an easy add on my end.
> 
> *5k*
> View attachment 288035
> 
> *10k*
> View attachment 288036
> 
> *HM*
> View attachment 288037
> 
> *M*
> View attachment 288038




I'm glad I'm not the only one with a spreadsheet for this!    But this helps tremendously!!!  This was the next thing I was adding to my ETAs.

I'm trying to work out where my support team should be to catch me!


----------



## ell13

rteetz said:


> The 5Ks start at 5:30 this year. In the past they started at 6:00AM. Minnie vans don’t start until 6:30 I believe.


Welp, you've alleviated my concerns.  We should be just fine. Thanks, rteetz.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?


1. Seeing friends I only get to see at rD events! ♥
2. All four races going off as planned (fingers crossed) so I can get my one-and-done official Dopey done!
3. Some much-needed time to relax, read, watch TV, visit parks, and not be a responsible adult. 



bama314 said:


> Hi Everyone,  I haven't been to disboards in a while, but thought I would checkin since we are getting close.  I decided to do the Disney Marathon about a year ago.  I have since lost about 40 lbs and have stuck to the training schedule.  I ran a local half marathon in September and finished with about a 11:30 pace.  I was happy with that.  I have struggled with the long runs once they got to be 15 miles plus.  I have finished all of them, but at the end, I keep thinking "the marathon is 8 more miles than this" (18 miles is the most I have done so far).  I have read that the actual marathon will be easier since I will have tapered off for 3 weeks.  I hope that's right...lol  Has anyone else struggled with long runs?


I totally get this! This is my third year in a row training for a marathon ("just" the 10K and full in 2016, Dopey 2017 and 2018) and nothing has changed since that first year: all runs past 13 miles have felt HARD. But last year and the year before, I felt super strong and more than ready come marathon day and genuinely didn't notice the extra mileage!


----------



## GollyGadget

I'm most excited to immerse myself in the magical atmosphere of WDW and the races plus the feeling of accomplishment when I cross that finish line!


----------



## funsizedisaster

DopeyBadger said:


> Speaking of spectators for races.  These are the following milestones I have for each of the races....................
> *10k*
> View attachment 288036



@DopeyBadger  ...just curious for the 10k viewing...will spectators be able to go INTO EPCOT that early?  She has an AP and signed up for the ChEAR Squad. Specifically for 3.5 [Enter EPCOT] then maybe 5.9 [Spaceship Earth].


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

So many things to be excited about!!
Experiencing my second rD event, running my first marathon, seeing my BRF after a year, visiting Pandora with DH for the first time, and meeting dis-ers! Speaking of meetups, can someone remind me when the schedule Dis meetup is?  My Friday night flight got changed by Delta to a Friday afternoon flight, so I have that evening free now  (plan to spend it in MK, but I thought I remembered that was the night for a meet-up and would love to pop in for a bit!)


----------



## steph0808

rteetz said:


> I would pre-buy memory maker. Its cheaper when you buy in advance anyways. That way you can get all of your race photos and then anything you do in the parks.



What is the price difference between buying now and buying later? And can you view your photos before you buy the whole thing? 

I haven't run Disney since 2013, and it was Marathon Foto (?) back then - I think I was able to see all the photos, determine that they were decent shots of me, and then purchase. Can I do the same thing with memory maker? 



rteetz said:


> 90 Disers!
> 
> View attachment 287312 View attachment 287313 View attachment 287314



Add me to All-Star Sports!


----------



## rteetz

steph0808 said:


> What is the price difference between buying now and buying later? And can you view your photos before you buy the whole thing?
> 
> I haven't run Disney since 2013, and it was Marathon Foto (?) back then - I think I was able to see all the photos, determine that they were decent shots of me, and then purchase. Can I do the same thing with memory maker?
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to All-Star Sports!


I believe it’s $169 when you buy in advance or $199 after. You can view your photos before you buy as well.


----------



## Mary9876

rteetz said:


> Today’s question: what are you most excited for during Marathon Weekend?



I am most excited to see my almost three year old's reaction to her first Disney World visit. She has been obsessed with Mickey and Minnie Mouse this past year an a half. Running through the parks will also be a blast.

As other mentioned, I also tell myself where I am during training runs. Last long run, 23 miles, on Friday and then its taper time. Really hoping the ice/snow melts off the roads by then because it will make it a long trendmill or run around small indoor track....


----------



## sunshine girl

Does anyone have a lightweight to mid-weight wind/rain shell running jacket that you can recommend?  I'm trying to plan ahead for all possible weather conditions. 

I've googled and shopped ... seems many are water resistant but not waterproof, and if they're waterproof they're not breathable.  I don't even know if waterproof is possible in a breathable, running jacket?  Or what would be best.  And reading online reviews sent me down a rabbit hole of negativity and confusion.

So at this point I'd love your recommendations if you have any!


----------



## bama314

Thanks everyone for the advice and the encouragement.  I really like the idea of imagining where I'll be during the actual marathon.  I think that will help.  I'll also try slowing down a little and worry about one mile at a time as suggested.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

I am most excited just to see how far I've come since the start of 2017. 11 months ago I could hardly run a 5k without feeling like dying. And before June, the furthest I ever ran was 4 miles. Now I am running a freaking marathon, and just recently crushed 16, 18, and 20 mile training runs. I could have never dreamed of the progress I've made in just 12 months' time.


----------



## PrincessV

sunshine girl said:


> Does anyone have a lightweight to mid-weight wind/rain shell running jacket that you can recommend?  I'm trying to plan ahead for all possible weather conditions.
> 
> I've googled and shopped ... seems many are water resistant but not waterproof, and if they're waterproof they're not breathable.  I don't even know if waterproof is possible in a breathable, running jacket?  Or what would be best.  And reading online reviews sent me down a rabbit hole of negativity and confusion.
> 
> So at this point I'd love your recommendations if you have any!


My experience is as a Floridan, so this likely won't apply to other climates! I don't use anything specific for rain when the temp is about 55* or higher: if it's that warm, I'm going to sweat, and sweating inside the rain jacket isn't any drier than just getting wet by rain. I did 12 miles the other day in 58*, windy, and a light rain - I wore a tech jacket (so, slightly thicker material than a shirt, but not in any way water resistant) over a thin, ventilated long sleeve shirt, and took the jacket off after 2 miles. Just got wet but was warm enough. I have worn a water-resistant jacket in temps below 55* with heavy rain: I still sweat inside, but the extra layer was a welcome bit of extra warmth. Mine is an old Columbia shell: nothing more than a light nylon jacket. I just bought a water-resistant "breathable" jacket form target, the C9 brand, for non-running and wore it out and about the other day after my run - it did a good job of blocking a cold wind and kept me dry. I can't speak to its supposed breathability because I was freezing and not running, lol!


----------



## Dis5150

Sunday Disney Question: (in no particular order)
1. My first Dopey!
2. The 5k & 10k - I have never done those courses.
3. Doing the 5k, 10k and half with my DD28.
4. Crossing the finish line with my Italian Frozen Margarita from Italy. Not doing parks this trip so this is my only opportunity to have one this trip!
5. Being done with training- I am a bit burned out from running 6 days a week!
6. My first DVC stay.
7. Meeting all you wonderful people! 

Not excited about:
1. 5 early wake ups (early flight on Wednesday)
2. No Caramel Corn from Germany this trip since no park tickets


----------



## kski907

Sunday's Question:

I am most excited for the following in no particular order:
1. Daylight & Sunshine
2. Running first 3 legs of Dopey with my kids(awesome to ready so many running with family too)
3. Completing first Marathon & Dopey
4. The Bling!!
5. Meeting other runners and seeing the costume creativity
6. Pandora
7. Being on vacation!!


----------



## Pleglech

sunshine girl said:


> Does anyone have a lightweight to mid-weight wind/rain shell running jacket that you can recommend?  I'm trying to plan ahead for all possible weather conditions.
> 
> I've googled and shopped ... seems many are water resistant but not waterproof, and if they're waterproof they're not breathable.  I don't even know if waterproof is possible in a breathable, running jacket?  Or what would be best.  And reading online reviews sent me down a rabbit hole of negativity and confusion.
> 
> So at this point I'd love your recommendations if you have any!



Northface Hyperair
It's a bit spendy, and North Face zippers generally are garbage, but it does everything you describe and they stand by their product.


----------



## Keels

Andie16 said:


> @Keels do you happen to know whether the race retreat is transferable or tied to a specific name?  I am primarily concerned with tent access to give me one less thing to stress about before my first marathon (don't need early expo) - maybe we could work something out!  I'd be happy to pay the full race retreat price.



Unfortunately, if it's like the last two years the person that purchases it gets a wristband to identify that they've purchased Race Retreat.


----------



## DopeyBadger

funsizedisaster said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one with a spreadsheet for this!    But this helps tremendously!!!  This was the next thing I was adding to my ETAs.
> 
> I'm trying to work out where my support team should be to catch me!



Hooray spreadsheets!  Happy to meet another spreadsheet fan!  As far as running goes, I've got more spreadsheets than I probably should...    Ahh, what am I kidding?  I could always come up with new ideas and things to track!



funsizedisaster said:


> @DopeyBadger  ...just curious for the 10k viewing...will spectators be able to go INTO EPCOT that early?  She has an AP and signed up for the ChEAR Squad. Specifically for 3.5 [Enter EPCOT] then maybe 5.9 [Spaceship Earth].



Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe EPCOT opens until 9am on the Friday of the 10k.  The balloon ladies are projected to cross the finish line at 8:00am.  So having an AP won't help gain access to viewing inside EPCOT during the 10k because it's not open yet.  In addition, the ChEAR squad is only for the HM/M (outside of some exclusive seating at the finish line, I believe) so that won't help inside viewing either during the 10k. 



disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Speaking of meetups, can someone remind me when the schedule Dis meetup is?



It's on Friday, January 5th at 2pm at Hurricane Hannah's.  The other scheduled meet ups are pre/post race and DATW on Monday, January 8th.


----------



## Mary9876

sunshine girl said:


> Does anyone have a lightweight to mid-weight wind/rain shell running jacket that you can recommend?  I'm trying to plan ahead for all possible weather conditions.
> 
> I've googled and shopped ... seems many are water resistant but not waterproof, and if they're waterproof they're not breathable.  I don't even know if waterproof is possible in a breathable, running jacket?  Or what would be best.  And reading online reviews sent me down a rabbit hole of negativity and confusion.
> 
> So at this point I'd love your recommendations if you have any!



I bought this one at Nike when it was on sale https://www.nike.com/t/impossibly-light-womens-running-jacket-OnTrAmJV/831546-010

It is extremely light and packable but not sure if it’s 100 percent waterproof. It has elastic thingy so can wear around waist. My whole thing is if I’m going to be out there for 5 1/2-6 1/2 hours plus another 1 1/2 -2 hrs prior to starting then I want to be comfortable if it looks like a storm could pop up.


----------



## Dis5150

In other marathon weekend news, I booked my hotel for the night before my flight. I live an hour from the airport and want to make sure I am within 1 mile of the airport for the night when I have early morning flights! That way if there are any hiccups (weather or vehicle related) I am close enough to taxi and DH can deal with the hiccup and I don't miss my flight!

Also, this week is supposed to be unseasonably warm here so it is officially "Marathon Weekend costume testing  week!" Today is Donald Duck.  Hopefully I will be giving my co workers something to talk about, besides why I walk so much when I am supposedly a "runner."


----------



## camaker

sunshine girl said:


> Does anyone have a lightweight to mid-weight wind/rain shell running jacket that you can recommend?  I'm trying to plan ahead for all possible weather conditions.
> 
> I've googled and shopped ... seems many are water resistant but not waterproof, and if they're waterproof they're not breathable.  I don't even know if waterproof is possible in a breathable, running jacket?  Or what would be best.  And reading online reviews sent me down a rabbit hole of negativity and confusion.
> 
> So at this point I'd love your recommendations if you have any!



I recently went through a pretty exhaustive search for a light weight running jacket that was water and wind resistant.  Here's what I settled on:

https://www.outdoorgearlab.com/reviews/clothing-mens/running-jacket/outdoor-research-boost

So far, so good.  Have only had to use it a few times, but it's performed well and packs down to a very small bundle when not in use.


----------



## ChipNDale86

Most excited about:

-Finishing Dopey obviously, and all the bling that comes with it!
-Trying out some new restaurants (Beaches n Cream, The Boathouse, Trattoria al Forno)
-Taking the parks a little easier than normal. We usually go nonstop in the parks so I'm looking forward to a more relaxed trip. We still have Fastpasses and plan on park time each day but won't be constantly on the go. We were just there in November so that helps us fill like we don't have to get everything in on this trip.
-Hopefully seeing Happily Ever After. We love it so much so hopefully it works in our plans/my bedtime!
-Just experiencing Marathon Weekend in general. I did the Wine & Dine 10k and had a blast so I'm so excited to do it all on an even larger scale!


----------



## JeffW

Catching up after the weekend, and I love seeing all of the pictures in the snow   Meanwhile, I did 10 miles on Friday and 20 on Saturday in shorts and short sleeves...in Colorado   Starting to worry about our Christmas ski trip...


----------



## Keels

Here's a handy list of current EMH for Marathon Weekend, if anyone was trying to plan for spectators or walking back through Epcot to a Epcot Resort, or if you want to go straight to a park:

W: MK - 12 a.m. - 2 a.m.
Th: EP 8 a.m. - 9 a.m.
F: MK 8 a.m. - 9 a.m.
Sa: AK 8 a.m. - 9 a.m.
Su: HS 8 a.m. - 9 a.m.
M: EP 8 a.m. - 9 a.m.


----------



## Dis5150

@JeffW DD28 moved to NC from Colorado last year and she fell in the ice this morning walking her dog! Her text to me was "I moved away from Colorado to get away from this!"


----------



## TCB in FLA

My Sunday question answer: I am beyond excited for some fun! I've got two girls trips rolled into one (spending Friday through Tuesday with a friend who is running the half, then spending Tuesday-Thursday with two other friends who just decided to go to Disney). I don't want to think about what to make for supper, doing laundry, driving kids around, work, etc. for six whole days! 

And answer part two: I am ready to see my plan in action. I'm doing goofy, will be my third marathon, first challenge with a full. I'm trying Galloway for the first time, decided to really embrace it, did the customized training and all. And so far it's been going well! I couldn't believe how strong I felt after my long runs. So I'm ready to get the show on the road to see how the plan comes together.

And add me to the list of staying at Caribbean Beach.

I am attempting to get out of my weekend sulk over missing the Kiawah Island half. We had a somewhat unexpected snowstorm on Friday, and my running friends and I decided the roads were too bad to travel (plus they offered free deferment and we could cancel our place). But I really had been looking forward to that event/weekend and it seriously put me in a foul mood for three days (so I ate like crap and worked out just one day out of three, well below my norm). I've also been sulking that I'm on medical hold at crossfit for two weeks trying to rest my golfers elbow. Anyone else ever throw a mental tantrum over their exercise choices not going as planned? I'm trying to fake it today -- back to decent food choices, signed up for a two week gym trial so I could have access to a treadmill, going to start packing for January. Getting back on my training schedule tomorrow should help too. Just down though.


----------



## JeffW

Dis5150 said:


> @JeffW DD28 moved to NC from Colorado last year and she fell in the ice this morning walking her dog! Her text to me was "I moved away from Colorado to get away from this!"


No kidding, I've only used my shovel once so far this year, and that wasn't as much as the South got this weekend.  No need for heat acclimation training for me this year!


----------



## soccermom26.2

Hi all!  I have been lurking for awhile but decided to join in.  I have been getting excited while reading all of your posts.  I have run several Disney races (2 princess, 1 marathon, 3 goofy) but this will be my first Dopey.  Couldn't pass up the anniversaries for Dopey and the Marathon.  My training has not been where I want it to be so little bummed about that but I am still excited and looking forward to this.  My sister will be running the half with me.  We are staying at Caribbean Beach.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## BuckeyeBama

I have never run with a rain jacket on. If it is warm, a rain jacket only makes matters worse. If the temps are between 30-40 degrees it can be dicey, but only for really long runs. Anything short of 15 miles and I would just run in my normal gear. If I had a marathon scheduled for a day like that (30-40 degrees with steady rain) I would cancel and stay at home (or in my resort). Nothing would be worth that type of misery and risk of hypothermia.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

My answer to Sunday's question is a week without kids   Also the meet ups and seeing how far I've progressed since last year.


----------



## bkrolick

Add me to the list at CBR.  Excited to get this thing going.  This has been 2 years in the making for me.  Just happened to go to Disney in December 2 years ago and decided then to give myself 2 years to prepare for the marathon.  They had a ton of advertising while we were there and I caught the bug.  It will be my first, and probably only marathon.  Training for marathon's just eat up too much time.  Sticking to half and 10K's from now on.  Can't wait to run down main street in the MK towards the castle (hopefully while it is still semi dark so everything is lit up).  Can't wait to run around the World Showcase at Epcot.   Can't wait to cross the finish line and get the amazing medal.  I'm guessing I'll be wearing it for days afterwards.  This should be amazing!!


----------



## BelleWannabe4

Add me to the Contemporary! Which, btw, does anyone have a good recommendation for a pre-race meal there? 

I am most excited for:
1. My first (only!) marathon - I'm with the others. Marathon training just takes up too much time and then I'm exhausted during my weekend :/
2. My boyfriend's first trip to WDW! We will hit the parks on Monday. I'm skipping DHS, which makes me a little sad, but with such short park hours, I don't think I can fit in all 4.
3. Annnnnd those Disney caramel apples. Something about the chocolate-caramel-sugar mixture is sooo addictive. 

Also, I am huge fan of this CO weather! It looks like I'm going to be able to get all of my long training runs in outside, which I am thrilled about.


----------



## Beast2Prince

Never thought I'd be disappointed reading how others got in 18-20 mile runs over the weekend, knowing I won't get there as I resume training after my leg injury. Managed an 8 mile run yesterday without any pain, with a 12 mile run planned for this weekend. My hope is to then do 15 miles on the 23rd, with a 2 week taper leading to marathon weekend. I'll get in as many miles as possible, without over doing it too soon, and then hope for the best. Nice work to all of you getting the miles in!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Beast2Prince said:


> Never thought I'd be disappointed reading how others got in 18-20 mile runs over the weekend, knowing I won't get there as I resume training after my leg injury. Managed an 8 mile run yesterday without any pain, with a 12 mile run planned for this weekend. My hope is to then do 15 miles on the 23rd, with a 2 week taper leading to marathon weekend. I'll get in as many miles as possible, without over doing it too soon, and then hope for the best. Nice work to all of you getting the miles in!


I wouldn't sweat it.  If you've completed the bulk of your program to this point, you're good to go.  Maybe not in tip top condition, but ready.  One thing is for sure.....you're legs will be fresh!  If you don't go out to quick, you should be fine.  You'll have to control the urge to move at a quicker pace because you're legs feel so good. If you don't mind me asking, what was your injury?


----------



## JeffW

Beast2Prince said:


> Never thought I'd be disappointed reading how others got in 18-20 mile runs over the weekend, knowing I won't get there as I resume training after my leg injury. Managed an 8 mile run yesterday without any pain, with a 12 mile run planned for this weekend. My hope is to then do 15 miles on the 23rd, with a 2 week taper leading to marathon weekend. I'll get in as many miles as possible, without over doing it too soon, and then hope for the best. Nice work to all of you getting the miles in!



I always go with "Better under-trained and healthy at the start than fully-trained and injured on the sideline".


----------



## lhermiston

So, file this under "Putting the cart before the horse," but since registration is not too far away, I wanted to run this by the runDisney all-stars:

I'm thinking about doing the Dopey in 2019. I'll be 35 and I think my slogan will be, "I'm not running for President, so I'm running for Dopey." My wife seems to be on board and we know it'll be pricey between the race, shoes, etc.

That said, I have one major reservation. The 2019 trip will be a full family trip and I'm worried that doing the Dopey will take too much time away from my wife and kids. I know I can do the races and I know that, for the most part, my family will be asleep or just getting up when I'm running. My concern is being too tired, especially after the half and full to real enjoy my time with the kids in what will be one of their last trips as youngsters. I'm not a napper, so that's a small concern.

I did the full this year, came home, took a shower and was ready to hit the parks. We tackled Epcot, ate at Ohana, went back to Epcot and I ended up closing down the park that night without the aid of a nap or caffeine, so I know I can handle that. But, my concern is the cumulative effect of four days. I really love night time at the parks and want to see the nighttime shows at MK, Epcot and HS at the very least. We would probably do a 6-7 day trip, so there would definitely be days without an early morning/running.

So, would doing Dopey be selfish or can I handle it? I'm sure my family won't see it that way, but I want to give them the best vacation ever. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks in advance, gang. I know you all have your own upcoming races to think about.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> So, file this under "Putting the cart before the horse," but since registration is not too far away, I wanted to run this by the runDisney all-stars:
> 
> I'm thinking about doing the Dopey in 2019. I'll be 35 and I think my slogan will be, "I'm not running for President, so I'm running for Dopey." My wife seems to be on board and we know it'll be pricey between the race, shoes, etc.
> 
> That said, I have one major reservation. The 2019 trip will be a full family trip and I'm worried that doing the Dopey will take too much time away from my wife and kids. I know I can do the races and I know that, for the most part, my family will be asleep or just getting up when I'm running. My concern is being too tired, especially after the half and full to real enjoy my time with the kids in what will be one of their last trips as youngsters. I'm not a napper, so that's a small concern.
> 
> I did the full this year, came home, took a shower and was ready to hit the parks. We tackled Epcot, ate at Ohana, went back to Epcot and I ended up closing down the park that night without the aid of a nap or caffeine, so I know I can handle that. But, my concern is the cumulative effect of four days. I really love night time at the parks and want to see the nighttime shows at MK, Epcot and HS at the very least. We would probably do a 6-7 day trip, so there would definitely be days without an early morning/running.
> 
> So, would doing Dopey be selfish or can I handle it? I'm sure my family won't see it that way, but I want to give them the best vacation ever. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance, gang. I know you all have your own upcoming races to think about.


I think you'll be fine but I am 19 and don't really ever relax so....

I am not a napper either but I made it work. I tend to stay out a little bit later before the 5K and 10K than I do the half and the full. I also travel with older people though so everyone else is fine on their own if I head back. 

With some planning you should have no problem.


----------



## PCFriar80

lhermiston said:


> So, file this under "Putting the cart before the horse," but since registration is not too far away, I wanted to run this by the runDisney all-stars:
> 
> I'm thinking about doing the Dopey in 2019. I'll be 35 and I think my slogan will be, "I'm not running for President, so I'm running for Dopey." My wife seems to be on board and we know it'll be pricey between the race, shoes, etc.
> 
> That said, I have one major reservation. The 2019 trip will be a full family trip and I'm worried that doing the Dopey will take too much time away from my wife and kids. I know I can do the races and I know that, for the most part, my family will be asleep or just getting up when I'm running. My concern is being too tired, especially after the half and full to real enjoy my time with the kids in what will be one of their last trips as youngsters. *I'm not a napper, so that's a small concern.*
> 
> I did the full this year, came home, took a shower and was ready to hit the parks. We tackled Epcot, ate at Ohana, went back to Epcot and I ended up closing down the park that night without the aid of a nap or caffeine, so I know I can handle that. But, my concern is the cumulative effect of four days. I really love night time at the parks and want to see the nighttime shows at MK, Epcot and HS at the very least. We would probably do a 6-7 day trip, so there would definitely be days without an early morning/running.
> 
> So, would doing Dopey be selfish or can I handle it? I'm sure my family won't see it that way, but I want to give them the best vacation ever. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance, gang. I know you all have your own upcoming races to think about.



Yes, you can handle it.  Napping takes training too!  I prefer the inconspicuous nap at the pool!  You can enjoy the family and catch a quick 10 - 15 minute snooze!  Sounds like the family is on board and behind you, and quite frankly looks like it may be an adventure for all involved. If you need any training tips on napping, just let me know!


----------



## cavepig

JeffW said:


> I always go with "Better under-trained and healthy at the start than fully-trained and injured on the sideline".


Oh yes to this for sure!!


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> So, file this under "Putting the cart before the horse," but since registration is not too far away, I wanted to run this by the runDisney all-stars:
> 
> I'm thinking about doing the Dopey in 2019. I'll be 35 and I think my slogan will be, "I'm not running for President, so I'm running for Dopey." My wife seems to be on board and we know it'll be pricey between the race, shoes, etc.
> 
> That said, I have one major reservation. The 2019 trip will be a full family trip and I'm worried that doing the Dopey will take too much time away from my wife and kids. I know I can do the races and I know that, for the most part, my family will be asleep or just getting up when I'm running. My concern is being too tired, especially after the half and full to real enjoy my time with the kids in what will be one of their last trips as youngsters. I'm not a napper, so that's a small concern.
> 
> I did the full this year, came home, took a shower and was ready to hit the parks. We tackled Epcot, ate at Ohana, went back to Epcot and I ended up closing down the park that night without the aid of a nap or caffeine, so I know I can handle that. But, my concern is the cumulative effect of four days. I really love night time at the parks and want to see the nighttime shows at MK, Epcot and HS at the very least. We would probably do a 6-7 day trip, so there would definitely be days without an early morning/running.
> 
> So, would doing Dopey be selfish or can I handle it? I'm sure my family won't see it that way, but I want to give them the best vacation ever. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance, gang. I know you all have your own upcoming races to think about.



Others will disagree, but I think you just have to decide what your ultimate Dopey Vacation Expectation is going to be - park goals or time goals.

Personally, I don't try to do any of the Dopey races with any goals in mind other than finishing and having a good time. Park time with my friends is more important. If you're going for time goals - I think you will see it start to have an affect on your vacation (ie. really early bedtime, early meals, etc.).

I hit the wall on Saturday and tend to not do any park time (or, very minimal park time) ... even this year, with no half, I didn't spend much time in the parks at all and chose to rest/stay off my feet. In 2016, I spent most of the day by the pool. I plan to do the same this time around after brunch at STK.

The thing with trying to do everything in the parks is you really need to account for and add into training being on your feet for the extra amount of time walking around and waiting in line. I do think that the natural high of finishing Dopey will give you the adrenaline to carry you through fun times in the parks after the full.

Sleep deprivation is a big part of Dopey - I AM a napper, but my naps are like 2-hours long or else I get really grumpy. I usually spend a week or so "training" myself to wake-up at 3 or so in the morning and then kinda fighting through the day without a nap. It works, for the most part ... and I guess that's how I was able to only sleep for a total of 27 minutes during 40 hours of my recent Ragnar weekend.

Then there's also the deprivation from enjoying things like food & drink at Disney - I think that's the part I've grown to hate THE MOST.

If you can swing it, I would try to do your non-running part of the vacation AFTER Dopey (if possible!), just to save your legs as much as possible for the races and park time during the race weekend.

But as for doable? Totally!


----------



## BrianFromIreland

Hallo all! I've been following the thread but not really interacting, other than following DopeyBadger's impressive running on Strava 

Things are getting excitingly close so I thought I'd uncloak and check-in  

Myself, my wife and two young kids are spending a week in POR, arriving the 3rd and leaving the 10th. We have a few days to do other stuff around Orlando either side, the current plan is to do Legoland beforehand and KSC afterwards. We'll be doing the expo and kids races on the Friday, my wife's doing the half on the Saturday and I'm doing the full. 

I'm not sure how I'll run the marathon - the real target for the week is to have a great holiday, and cross-Atlantic travel and spending time in themeparks isn't textbook marathon prep... then again, I will probably give it a good go. Disney will be my 4th marathon in a little bit over two years (all Dublin City Marathons) -  the first went well, the second I didn't finish and the third I did a couple of months ago off not a lot of marathon specific training (though plenty of running in fairness) and it went well enough. I am doing a 50k (my first ultra!) a month after Disney, so worst case I'll get around the course and it's a good training run for that 

I saw that the recommended time to be on a bus is now 3.30AM - I might have a bit of residual jetlag in my favour here, but it still seems dauntingly early. Especially given that I could jog over from POR in 15 minutes if that was allowed!

My answer to Sunday's question is... well, the entire week in Disney. It'll be my kids first time to a themepark, and we're hoping that they have a week of great memories. A marathon PB would be nice too though 

General FP and ARR plan for the Disney part of the trip looks like:
3rd: MK -> Peter Pan, Splash Mountain, Belle and dinner at The Crystal Palce
4th: HS -> Frozen, Toy Story Mania, Muppet Vision, dinner at Mama Melrose
5th: Expo, kids races, maybe do some shopping at Disney Springs, hit up a water park if the weather's ok or hang around POR.
6th: AK & wife does HM, then a late breakfast at Tusker House. Kilimanjaro Safaris, Everest and Rivers of Light
7th: Marathon, then hang around Epcot for the day grazing on beer and food. Frozen Ever After and Mission: Space. Dinner in La Hacienda.
8th: Back to MK... Buzz Lightyear, Seven Dwarfs, Space Mountain and BOG for lunch.
9th: Back to HS.... Star Tours, Beauty and the Beast, Hollywood and Vine for Dinner with the Fantasmic! package.
10th: Checkout - probably pop into one of the parks for half a day. I guess we'll let the kids pick 

I happened to discover another race to do while over in FL.... the day before we head back to Ireland in Kennedy Space Center (!!!!): https://www.kennedyspacecenter.com/...s-calendar/2018/january/event-space-race-2018 - a 4 mile PB is guaranteed since I've never run one before


----------



## StarGirl11

Okay this might be a new one for the runDisney error. They finally posted the event guide in the event. Except they still don’t have the corral maps for the 5k/10k in the guide. Whoops.


----------



## JeffW

lhermiston said:


> So, file this under "Putting the cart before the horse," but since registration is not too far away, I wanted to run this by the runDisney all-stars:
> 
> I'm thinking about doing the Dopey in 2019. I'll be 35 and I think my slogan will be, "I'm not running for President, so I'm running for Dopey." My wife seems to be on board and we know it'll be pricey between the race, shoes, etc.
> 
> That said, I have one major reservation. The 2019 trip will be a full family trip and I'm worried that doing the Dopey will take too much time away from my wife and kids. I know I can do the races and I know that, for the most part, my family will be asleep or just getting up when I'm running. My concern is being too tired, especially after the half and full to real enjoy my time with the kids in what will be one of their last trips as youngsters. I'm not a napper, so that's a small concern.
> 
> I did the full this year, came home, took a shower and was ready to hit the parks. We tackled Epcot, ate at Ohana, went back to Epcot and I ended up closing down the park that night without the aid of a nap or caffeine, so I know I can handle that. But, my concern is the cumulative effect of four days. I really love night time at the parks and want to see the nighttime shows at MK, Epcot and HS at the very least. We would probably do a 6-7 day trip, so there would definitely be days without an early morning/running.
> 
> So, would doing Dopey be selfish or can I handle it? I'm sure my family won't see it that way, but I want to give them the best vacation ever. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance, gang. I know you all have your own upcoming races to think about.



Now Florida weather doesn't always cooperate with this, but when my kids were younger we always took the Saturday as a non-park day, and would go to the pool (assuming it isn't freezing) and other things around the resort.  This has a multiplying effect of allowing you to soak your legs, play with the kids, and avoid pounding the pavement in the parks.  My kids really looked forward to these days, and we'd always do some kind of character meal for brunch/lunch (Ohana or Chef Mickey type of thing).  I was usually back from the half marathon by around 8:30, so it worked out well.

I don't remember your kids' ages, but we started running the 5k as a family when my youngest was 5, so that changed everyone's perception of the 5k race day (and now I'm running the 10k with my oldest for the first time this year!).  And last year, with the change to actual "metal medals" for the 5k, my kids were even more excited to race.


----------



## Beast2Prince

Jim Tancredi said:


> I wouldn't sweat it.  If you've completed the bulk of your program to this point, you're good to go.  Maybe not in tip top condition, but ready.  One thing is for sure.....you're legs will be fresh!  If you don't go out to quick, you should be fine.  You'll have to control the urge to move at a quicker pace because you're legs feel so good. If you don't mind me asking, what was your injury?



I had a sharp pain inside my shin, but only when I’d run. X-rays were negative and since it’s gone away (hopefully) with rest and ice, I’m going off the assumption it was my first experience with shin splints.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

JeffW said:


> I always go with "Better under-trained and healthy at the start than fully-trained and injured on the sideline".


Sounds like a damned good plan!


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> Others will disagree, but I think you just have to decide what your ultimate Dopey Vacation Expectation is going to be - park goals or time goals.
> 
> Personally, I don't try to do any of the Dopey races with any goals in mind other than finishing and having a good time. Park time with my friends is more important. If you're going for time goals - I think you will see it start to have an affect on your vacation (ie. really early bedtime, early meals, etc.).
> 
> I hit the wall on Saturday and tend to not do any park time (or, very minimal park time) ... even this year, with no half, I didn't spend much time in the parks at all and chose to rest/stay off my feet. In 2016, I spent most of the day by the pool. I plan to do the same this time around after brunch at STK.
> 
> The thing with trying to do everything in the parks is you really need to account for and add into training being on your feet for the extra amount of time walking around and waiting in line. I do think that the natural high of finishing Dopey will give you the adrenaline to carry you through fun times in the parks after the full.
> 
> Sleep deprivation is a big part of Dopey - I AM a napper, but my naps are like 2-hours long or else I get really grumpy. I usually spend a week or so "training" myself to wake-up at 3 or so in the morning and then kinda fighting through the day without a nap. It works, for the most part ... and I guess that's how I was able to only sleep for a total of 27 minutes during 40 hours of my recent Ragnar weekend.
> 
> Then there's also the deprivation from enjoying things like food & drink at Disney - I think that's the part I've grown to hate THE MOST.
> 
> If you can swing it, I would try to do your non-running part of the vacation AFTER Dopey (if possible!), just to save your legs as much as possible for the races and park time during the race weekend.
> 
> But as for doable? Totally!



Good points, especially, re: race goals. I think I would do the 5k and half for fun and put more concerted effort toward the full and (maybe) the 10k. 

I think the biggest training would be mental and convincing myself I don’t need to barnstorm the parks every day in order to have a successful vacation.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Beast2Prince said:


> I had a sharp pain inside my shin, but only when I’d run. X-rays were negative and since it’s gone away (hopefully) with rest and ice, I’m going off the assumption it was my first experience with shin splints.


I'm no doctor, but if there was no evidence of a stress fracture in your tibia, then I don think there's anything else in there that it could be other than shin splints.  Guess the questions is, why did they come out of nowhere in the middle of training?  I hold my breath every time I go out for a run over 12 miles.  Occasionally I get a bursitis flare up and typically can stretch it out over a few days, even while continuing my running schedule. But the 20 mile training runs (last one is this Sunday) are brutal.  Brutal enough for me to consider the Hanson training methods, which don't have you doing more than 16.5 miles.  If it was shin splints, and the pain is gone now, you should be fine.  Good luck!  Keep a positive attitude.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

lhermiston said:


> So, file this under "Putting the cart before the horse," but since registration is not too far away, I wanted to run this by the runDisney all-stars:
> 
> I'm thinking about doing the Dopey in 2019. I'll be 35 and I think my slogan will be, "I'm not running for President, so I'm running for Dopey." My wife seems to be on board and we know it'll be pricey between the race, shoes, etc.
> 
> That said, I have one major reservation. The 2019 trip will be a full family trip and I'm worried that doing the Dopey will take too much time away from my wife and kids. I know I can do the races and I know that, for the most part, my family will be asleep or just getting up when I'm running. My concern is being too tired, especially after the half and full to real enjoy my time with the kids in what will be one of their last trips as youngsters. I'm not a napper, so that's a small concern.
> 
> I did the full this year, came home, took a shower and was ready to hit the parks. We tackled Epcot, ate at Ohana, went back to Epcot and I ended up closing down the park that night without the aid of a nap or caffeine, so I know I can handle that. But, my concern is the cumulative effect of four days. I really love night time at the parks and want to see the nighttime shows at MK, Epcot and HS at the very least. We would probably do a 6-7 day trip, so there would definitely be days without an early morning/running.
> 
> So, would doing Dopey be selfish or can I handle it? I'm sure my family won't see it that way, but I want to give them the best vacation ever. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance, gang. I know you all have your own upcoming races to think about.



My initial thought if you could swing not only the vacation time but also your family not being upset at you for being in Disney without them is go down by yourself and have your family fly in on Sunday.  You could get an AP (if you don't already have) and do parks on your own if you feel like it or just chill at the hotel during the race days.    

You said you did the full and could handle closing down the park, but that is just one day.  Sure the 5K and 10K might not tire you from running but possibly getting up so early will.  

It's nice you are thinking of your family and wanting to give them their best trip so that's where my suggestion came from.  I guess the only way I'd be pressed to say yeah do the family trip with Dopey is if your kids are  young enough where you'd already be back in the room for them to go to bed where you could get a good nights rest.  

Another thing is depending on where you are staying, when you are waking up each morning in the middle of the night to go to the race, will you wake up everyone?  

My experience (and we don't have kids) is we booked another trip back to WDW for later in 2018.  Even though we will be there from Tues - Mon, I am feeling almost cheated on having this be a Disney vacation due to the limited amount of park time.  But I am also hoping to be in bed pretty early (7-8pm).


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> Good points, especially, re: race goals. I think I would do the 5k and half for fun and put more concerted effort toward the full and (maybe) the 10k.
> 
> I think the biggest training would be mental and convincing myself I don’t need to barnstorm the parks every day in order to have a successful vacation.



Yeah, the mental aspect of aligning four races in four days with a Disney vacation is the hardest part ... well, right after four mornings of early wake-ups!

My first two Dopeys, I had friends coming in to take part in the race weekend that had either never been to Disney or hadn't been as an adult - so it was stressing me out mega to make sure they had a great vacation and that their travel $$ were well-spent to come down for Marathon Weekend. 2018 is totally different as all of my friends coming in for race weekend are either running or are living #APHolderLife so their expectations of race weekend are similar to mine (hit the FP+s that we made, enjoy some great meals, have a blast at Beach Club, etc.). There are three of us in my studio at BCV (me and two of my close GFs), but I'm the only runner. Luckily, one has been through this weekend with me before so she has a good understanding of what all is involved - they know I'm going to be up at the crack of dawn three mornings while they're staying with me, and I know that they may be out in the parks until close AFTER I've tried to settle in for the night.

We've got pretty legit FP+s every day that they're here (along with some top-notch ADRs), but they know not to expect me to do more than what is planned ... and they know that they're always able to find on a lounger at Stormalong Bay or at Hurricane Hannah's if I'm not with them. 

As long as everyone is clear on expectations, it's easy peasy! If there are experiences you DEFINITELY don't want to miss out on with the kiddos, make sure those are scheduled either early on in the day OR if it's evening stuff, I would say on Wednesday, Friday or Sunday nights. And then just maybe replicate your Saturday plan from your last WDW Marathon and everything should be golden!


----------



## emilyindisney

BelleWannabe4 said:


> Add me to the Contemporary! Which, btw, does anyone have a good recommendation for a pre-race meal there?
> 
> I am most excited for:
> 1. My first (only!) marathon - I'm with the others. Marathon training just takes up too much time and then I'm exhausted during my weekend :/
> 2. My boyfriend's first trip to WDW! We will hit the parks on Monday. I'm skipping DHS, which makes me a little sad, but with such short park hours, I don't think I can fit in all 4.
> 3. Annnnnd those Disney caramel apples. Something about the chocolate-caramel-sugar mixture is sooo addictive.
> 
> Also, I am huge fan of this CO weather! It looks like I'm going to be able to get all of my long training runs in outside, which I am thrilled about.



So I probably can't offer the best dinner suggestion but take advantage of The Wave! The breakfast menu is awesome and the bar/lounge is the best! Seriously- indulge in a 'Seven Seas Lagoon' (not pre-race, haha!) because it seriously cannot be missed- bring a friend because it's fishbowl sized but oh-so fun.


----------



## DopeyBadger

lhermiston said:


> My concern is being too tired, especially after the half and full to real enjoy my time with the kids in what will be one of their last trips as youngsters. I'm not a napper, so that's a small concern.



It's certainly possible to race all four events during Dopey and enjoy a Disney family vacation.  I've done it four times now.  My wife requires that I be present during 95% of everything everyone else does, because at the end of the day it's a family vacation first, then racing.  So as crazy as it seems, I try to make the training harder than the actual race experience.  I tend to log as many steps during a normal training week as I do when I'm down there at Disney.  So during training, just do the same.  Make running just part of the routine day to the point that you finish the run come in, shower, eat, and then go about the day.  Do yard work, go shopping, play with the kiddos, etc.  Once running becomes just something that happens in a day, then it'll be just the same when Dopey comes up and you just go about everything else.  I'll admit I'm tired during portions of the weekend, but seeing my girl's face light up when in Disney makes all those moments of tiredness wash away.  Just pure joy.  I can rest when the vacation is over.  Agree with others that trying to aim most of the vacation to after the races would be advantageous.



BrianFromIreland said:


> Hallo all! I've been following the thread but not really interacting, other than following DopeyBadger's impressive running on Strava
> 
> Things are getting excitingly close so I thought I'd uncloak and check-in



Welcome back from the shadows!



BrianFromIreland said:


> I'm not sure how I'll run the marathon - the real target for the week is to have a great holiday, and cross-Atlantic travel and spending time in themeparks isn't textbook marathon prep... then again, I will probably give it a good go. Disney will be my 4th marathon in a little bit over two years (all Dublin City Marathons) - the first went well, the second I didn't finish and the third I did a couple of months ago off not a lot of marathon specific training (though plenty of running in fairness) and it went well enough. I am doing a 50k (my first ultra!) a month after Disney, so worst case I'll get around the course and it's a good training run for that



I think we're still on schedule to be around the same pace.  Around a 3:10-3:30 (weather dependent)?



BrianFromIreland said:


> 5th: Expo, kids races, maybe do some shopping at Disney Springs, hit up a water park if the weather's ok or hang around POR.



G will be doing the Kids race as well (100m) on Friday.  @kywyldcat03 will be there too!



BrianFromIreland said:


> 8th: Back to MK... Buzz Lightyear, Seven Dwarfs, Space Mountain and BOG for lunch.



We're at BOG for lunch as well at 1:35pm on Monday!


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> It's certainly possible to race all four events during Dopey and enjoy a Disney family vacation.  I've done it four times now.  My wife requires that I be present during 95% of everything everyone else does, because at the end of the day it's a family vacation first, then racing.  So as crazy as it seems, I try to make the training harder than the actual race experience.  I tend to log as many steps during a normal training week as I do when I'm down there at Disney.  So during training, just do the same.  Make running just part of the routine day to the point that you finish the run come in, shower, eat, and then go about the day.  Do yard work, go shopping, play with the kiddos, etc.  Once running becomes just something that happens in a day, then it'll be just the same when Dopey comes up and you just go about everything else.  I'll admit I'm tired during portions of the weekend, but seeing my girl's face light up when in Disney makes all those moments of tiredness wash away.  Just pure joy.  I can rest when the vacation is over.  Agree with others that trying to aim most of the vacation to after the races would be advantageous.



What you’re describing is exactly what I did during marathon training last year. Run, get groceries. Run, scoop snow. Run, play with the kids. Anything to get my body ready to go after a long run. It worked out really well. 

And yes, family comes first, then running.


----------



## jAcKs_x0

jeanigor said:


> TSA can be picky. I would try though. Worst case scenario, you buy a replacement at the expo.





cavepig said:


> I've flown with my stick in carryon many times now and no one has said anything.
> 
> No need to apologize for jumping in, everyone's welcome to post & share on here



Thank you all


----------



## ywgckp

I did 20 miles today and felt great - I'm in Atlanta on business so I found a good trail and ran (dodging a bit of ice and snow is nothing for a Canadian!).

Nothing but tapering and 26.1 between me and my first full marathon now!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

ywgckp said:


> I did 20 miles today and felt great - I'm in Atlanta on business so I found a good trail and ran (dodging a bit of ice and snow is nothing for a Canadian!).
> 
> Nothing but tapering and 26.1 between me and my first full marathon now!


That's awesome!  I still have my final 20 miler to this upcoming Sunday and then it's time for me to taper.  I will say that although I'm not from Canada, being from Delaware usually has me prepared for cold weather.  The snow we had this weekend didn't bother me, but the cold wind on the heels of the storm wasn't so pleasant.  Still got great runs in on both Saturday (during the snow) and Sunday (windy and cold) and feeling good about that!  Good luck in the marathon!


----------



## jaxonp

Problem:

9 of us from our family will be running races in a few weeks.  One of us didn’t complete the registration and didn’t realize until tonight.  We need to get our hands on a half bib.  Anyone with some great ideas?  I know the odds but I’m just throwing it out there!   Trying to make a Xmas wish come through.


----------



## rteetz

jaxonp said:


> Problem:
> 
> 9 of us from our family will be running races in a few weeks.  One of us didn’t complete the registration and didn’t realize until tonight.  We need to get our hands on a half bib.  Anyone with some great ideas?  I know the odds but I’m just throwing it out there!   Trying to make a Xmas wish come through.


I believe I saw Give Kids the World still had half bibs. Charity/travel agents is your only option.


----------



## Keels

jaxonp said:


> Problem:
> 
> 9 of us from our family will be running races in a few weeks.  One of us didn’t complete the registration and didn’t realize until tonight.  We need to get our hands on a half bib.  Anyone with some great ideas?  I know the odds but I’m just throwing it out there!   Trying to make a Xmas wish come through.



It's gonna be costly and you have about 24 hours to find one. I would post on Facebook in the RunDisneyRun Marketplace that you're looking for a bib and hope that a Charity/TA might have one left ... registration for Charities and TA's closes at 6 p.m. ET on the 13th.


----------



## DopeyBadger

In addition to the things I had in last year's Marathon Weekend DIS List spreadsheet:

-Name (optional)
-DIS name
-Costume
-Corral
-Front/Middle/Back of corral
-Expected Pace
-Expected Start Time
-Milestone Timing

I've added a few new functionalities:
-Plan to attend pre-race meet-up (although if you say no, and then morning of decide to come you're always still welcome)
-For 10k, HM, and M - I added the Timing Mats that have been used in previous races.  This would allow a spectator to calibrate my timing predictions live.  If someone crossed a timing mat 10 minutes later than expected, then adjust all future predictions by 10 min.  While runner tracking isn't perfect (sometimes there's a lag), it could be helpful info on day of.
*-5K*
--Highlighted finish if estimated to finish before 6:30am.  Buses don't start running again until after 6:30am.

*-10k*
--Highlighted finish if estimated to finish before 7:00am.  Buses don't start running again until after 7:00am.
--Highlighted finish if estimated to finish before 7:35am.  Based on my personal experience, if a runner wishes to have spectators view them at the finish, and they are estimated to finish before 7:35am, then their spectators need to either get on the last spectator bus (5:00am) before they start re-running (7:00am) or have other transportation plans.

*-HM*
--Highlighted "Spaceship Earth" if estimated to hit this milestone after 9:00am.  The park opens at 9:00am and would allow spectators with a valid park ticket to view you inside EPCOT.
--Highlighted finish if estimated to finish before 7:35am.  Based on my personal experience, if a runner wishes to have spectators view them at the finish, and they are estimated to finish before 7:35am, then their spectators need to either get on the last spectator bus (5:00am) before they start re-running (7:00am) or have other transportation plans.

*-M*
--10.5 mile out and 11.5 mile back.  During these two timing points you may cross paths with other DIS runners.  Keep an eye for similar timing at this point in the race.
--Highlighted "EVEREST" if estimated to hit this milestone after 9:00am.  The park opens at 9:00am and would allow spectators with a valid park ticket to view you inside AK.  You also have the opportunity to ride Everest as it is close to the race course.
--17.3-17.7 enter WWOS and 20.5-21.2 exit WWOS.  During these two timing points you may cross paths with other DIS runners.  Keep an eye for similar timing at this point in the race.
--Highlighted "Enter TOT DHS" if estimated to hit this milestone after 9:00am.  The park opens at 9:00am and would allow spectators with a valid park ticket to view you inside DHS.  You also have the opportunity to ride either TOT or RnR as they are both close to the race course.
--Highlighted "EPCOT" if estimated to hit this milestone after 9:00am.  The park opens at 9:00am and would allow spectators with a valid park ticket to view you inside EPCOT.

Are there any other timing milestones someone would want highlighted beyond these?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

lhermiston said:


> So, file this under "Putting the cart before the horse," but since registration is not too far away, I wanted to run this by the runDisney all-stars:
> 
> I'm thinking about doing the Dopey in 2019. I'll be 35 and I think my slogan will be, "I'm not running for President, so I'm running for Dopey." My wife seems to be on board and we know it'll be pricey between the race, shoes, etc.
> 
> That said, I have one major reservation. The 2019 trip will be a full family trip and I'm worried that doing the Dopey will take too much time away from my wife and kids. I know I can do the races and I know that, for the most part, my family will be asleep or just getting up when I'm running. My concern is being too tired, especially after the half and full to real enjoy my time with the kids in what will be one of their last trips as youngsters. I'm not a napper, so that's a small concern.
> 
> I did the full this year, came home, took a shower and was ready to hit the parks. We tackled Epcot, ate at Ohana, went back to Epcot and I ended up closing down the park that night without the aid of a nap or caffeine, so I know I can handle that. But, my concern is the cumulative effect of four days. I really love night time at the parks and want to see the nighttime shows at MK, Epcot and HS at the very least. We would probably do a 6-7 day trip, so there would definitely be days without an early morning/running.
> 
> So, would doing Dopey be selfish or can I handle it? I'm sure my family won't see it that way, but I want to give them the best vacation ever. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance, gang. I know you all have your own upcoming races to think about.



After having done this a few times with my family, my advice would be to have the family meet you later rather than flying down with you. They really are not going to be able to cheer for you during the 5k and 10k races unless they are real early birds. And wanting them to get up that early to cheer for you 4 days in a row is crazy. They might choose to do it, but then everyone is going to be over-tired. Sure, you can do the parks all day long on those days, but then your running for the longer races will suffer. Balancing WDW and family can be really fun, but you will need to get to bed a lot earlier than them (if not for the mileage, for the early race starts).

Our plan for future Dopey weekends is to have the family meet me sometime during the race weekend, and our family vacation begins then. They can cheer for me during the Marathon, when I need them the most. And the crowds really die down afterward, so we get the added advantage that comes along with that. I get to balance out my running self with my Disney self and my family obligations.

At any rate, think about what your family will want and expect from you during a WDW vacation. For some, splitting up is not a big deal. For others, it kills the family vibe.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

Keels said:


> Others will disagree, but I think you just have to decide what your ultimate Dopey Vacation Expectation is going to be - park goals or time goals.
> 
> Personally, I don't try to do any of the Dopey races with any goals in mind other than finishing and having a good time. Park time with my friends is more important. If you're going for time goals - I think you will see it start to have an affect on your vacation (ie. really early bedtime, early meals, etc.).
> 
> I hit the wall on Saturday and tend to not do any park time (or, very minimal park time) ... even this year, with no half, I didn't spend much time in the parks at all and chose to rest/stay off my feet. In 2016, I spent most of the day by the pool. I plan to do the same this time around after brunch at STK.
> 
> The thing with trying to do everything in the parks is you really need to account for and add into training being on your feet for the extra amount of time walking around and waiting in line. I do think that the natural high of finishing Dopey will give you the adrenaline to carry you through fun times in the parks after the full.
> 
> Sleep deprivation is a big part of Dopey - I AM a napper, but my naps are like 2-hours long or else I get really grumpy. I usually spend a week or so "training" myself to wake-up at 3 or so in the morning and then kinda fighting through the day without a nap. It works, for the most part ... and I guess that's how I was able to only sleep for a total of 27 minutes during 40 hours of my recent Ragnar weekend.
> 
> Then there's also the deprivation from enjoying things like food & drink at Disney - I think that's the part I've grown to hate THE MOST.
> 
> If you can swing it, I would try to do your non-running part of the vacation AFTER Dopey (if possible!), just to save your legs as much as possible for the races and park time during the race weekend.
> 
> But as for doable? Totally!


I think a lot of people make it too complicated. Get plenty of sleep, eat healthy, and don't do a lot of walking or strenuous activity the day before the race and you should be fine.


----------



## ell13

DopeyBadger said:


> *-5K*
> --Highlighted finish if estimated to finish before 6:30am.  Buses don't start running again until after 6:30am.


Is the bus time still correct even though the race now starts at 5:30?


----------



## kywyldcat03

lhermiston said:


> So, file this under "Putting the cart before the horse," but since registration is not too far away, I wanted to run this by the runDisney all-stars:
> 
> I'm thinking about doing the Dopey in 2019. I'll be 35 and I think my slogan will be, "I'm not running for President, so I'm running for Dopey." My wife seems to be on board and we know it'll be pricey between the race, shoes, etc.
> 
> That said, I have one major reservation. The 2019 trip will be a full family trip and I'm worried that doing the Dopey will take too much time away from my wife and kids. I know I can do the races and I know that, for the most part, my family will be asleep or just getting up when I'm running. My concern is being too tired, especially after the half and full to real enjoy my time with the kids in what will be one of their last trips as youngsters. I'm not a napper, so that's a small concern.
> 
> I did the full this year, came home, took a shower and was ready to hit the parks. We tackled Epcot, ate at Ohana, went back to Epcot and I ended up closing down the park that night without the aid of a nap or caffeine, so I know I can handle that. But, my concern is the cumulative effect of four days. I really love night time at the parks and want to see the nighttime shows at MK, Epcot and HS at the very least. We would probably do a 6-7 day trip, so there would definitely be days without an early morning/running.
> 
> So, would doing Dopey be selfish or can I handle it? I'm sure my family won't see it that way, but I want to give them the best vacation ever. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance, gang. I know you all have your own upcoming races to think about.


I feel like anything you do in training you can do on race day.  So I would structure your training on running long runs on the weekend followed by walking around the rest of the day in an attempt to replicate the walking around the park.  If you can do that in training then you should have no problems.


----------



## UNCBear24

BelleWannabe4 said:


> Add me to the Contemporary! Which, btw, does anyone have a good recommendation for a pre-race meal there?
> 
> I am most excited for:
> 1. My first (only!) marathon - I'm with the others. Marathon training just takes up too much time and then I'm exhausted during my weekend :/
> 2. My boyfriend's first trip to WDW! We will hit the parks on Monday. I'm skipping DHS, which makes me a little sad, but with such short park hours, I don't think I can fit in all 4.
> 3. Annnnnd those Disney caramel apples. Something about the chocolate-caramel-sugar mixture is sooo addictive.
> 
> Also, I am huge fan of this CO weather! It looks like I'm going to be able to get all of my long training runs in outside, which I am thrilled about.


As another CO runner, I agree, it's been great not to have to dodge the snow and ice on the roads & trails during training.  I leave in 19 days . . . it's getting so close!


----------



## DopeyBadger

DopeyBadger said:


> *-5K*
> --Highlighted finish if estimated to finish before 6:30am. Buses don't start running again until after 6:30am.





ell13 said:


> Is the bus time still correct even though the race now starts at 5:30?



Yes, the buses will resume transportation approximately 60 min after the start of the 5k.  This is because the bus route is on the race route so they have to wait until the last of the runners clear that portion of the course.  When it was a 6:00am start time (last year), the buses didn't resume until 7am.  The 6:30 bus resume time is confirmed in the event guide as well.

The 10k says 7am for bus resuming in the event guide, but I don't remember having to wait that long after finishing (would have been about 45 min of waiting last year).  I do remember sitting outside the bus and stretching until they felt they had enough runners to leave.  So it might have ended up as 7am.

ETA - While the buses may "resume" at 6:30am, it might end up being a little later than that because there's always a plethora of buses trying to get on the road at the same time.  So to be safe for timing on doing activities later in the day, I'd plan on a "leave" time of 6:45am.


----------



## PrincessV

BuckeyeBama said:


> If I had a marathon scheduled for a day like that (30-40 degrees with steady rain) I would cancel and stay at home (or in my resort). Nothing would be worth that type of misery and risk of hypothermia.


I genuinely do not know what I'd do if that's what we had for the WDW marathon!  I guess I'd don a jacket, pile on the layers, and do my best... but yeah: it sounds AWFUL.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

OrangeBirdGirl said:


> Well my answer is two-fold and really not sure which I'm most excited about...
> 1.  The feeling of accomplishment after not only running my first marathon but also doing Dopey.  Our marathon running friends think we're crazy for attempting this.
> 2.  Being done with training!!!!!!  We've been in training mode since Sept 2016, as we did a half in Vegas in Feb ('17) and the purpose of that was to get a good POT for Dopey.  After Feb we kept running like we were training for a half as we didn't want to lose what we built up, then started with a Dopey training plan on May 1st.  I don't mind a run each weekend, but I'm getting burnt out from being "forced" to run.  Stuff like a busy weekend in Sept but needing to get a 13 mile run in means going to bed earlier the night before and up at 4am to get out running and be done and showered up before other commitments for the day start.


I completely agree with this. I will continue to run, but the marathon training has been a HUGE time commitment. My weekends have been shot because Saturdays I can't do anything as I am resting my legs for next day's long run, and my Sundays after my run are spent sitting on the couch too because my legs are tired from running. It will be nice to not have to do these 14, 16, 18, and 20 mile long runs every Sunday.


----------



## FFigawi

DopeyBadger said:


> In addition to the things I had in last year's Marathon Weekend DIS List spreadsheet:
> Are there any other timing milestones someone would want highlighted beyond these?



Some people might like knowing if the bars in Epcot will be open as they run by.


----------



## DopeyBadger

FFigawi said:


> Some people might like knowing if the bars in Epcot will be open as they run by.



I can certainly add that!  Do you happen to know the time the bars open in AK and EPCOT?  If there are different opening times for different bars in EPCOT I can accommodate that as well.


----------



## lhermiston

BuckeyeBama said:


> After having done this a few times with my family, my advice would be to have the family meet you later rather than flying down with you. They really are not going to be able to cheer for you during the 5k and 10k races unless they are real early birds. And wanting them to get up that early to cheer for you 4 days in a row is crazy. They might choose to do it, but then everyone is going to be over-tired. Sure, you can do the parks all day long on those days, but then your running for the longer races will suffer. Balancing WDW and family can be really fun, but you will need to get to bed a lot earlier than them (if not for the mileage, for the early race starts).
> 
> Our plan for future Dopey weekends is to have the family meet me sometime during the race weekend, and our family vacation begins then. They can cheer for me during the Marathon, when I need them the most. And the crowds really die down afterward, so we get the added advantage that comes along with that. I get to balance out my running self with my Disney self and my family obligations.
> 
> At any rate, think about what your family will want and expect from you during a WDW vacation. For some, splitting up is not a big deal. For others, it kills the family vibe.



Very good points! To be clear, I have no expectations of my family getting up to watch me run that early - especially for a 5k or 10k. I’d much rather they sleep in. Maybe they’ll catch me at AK and the finish line for the marathon.


----------



## Pleglech

DopeyBadger said:


> I can certainly add that!  Do you happen to know the time the bars open in AK and EPCOT?  If there are different opening times for different bars in EPCOT I can accommodate that as well.



Thirsty River officially opens with the rest of AK (although I've seen it open later). But it opened way early last year for the runners (maybe 7:30ish), and one of the CMs working there recently said that could be possible this year as well.

FWIW, the concession stand in the stadium at WWOS was not selling beer last year


----------



## Keels

DopeyBadger said:


> I can certainly add that!  Do you happen to know the time the bars open in AK and EPCOT?  If there are different opening times for different bars in EPCOT I can accommodate that as well.



Les Halles in France serves booze at 9 ... everything else is at 11 or just before.


----------



## camaker

jaxonp said:


> Problem:
> 
> 9 of us from our family will be running races in a few weeks.  One of us didn’t complete the registration and didn’t realize until tonight.  We need to get our hands on a half bib.  Anyone with some great ideas?  I know the odds but I’m just throwing it out there!   Trying to make a Xmas wish come through.



Just saw a post from Homes For Our Troop on the Facebook RunDisneyRun Marketplace group that they have had some bibs (including half marathon) come available.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Pleglech said:


> Thirsty River officially opens with the rest of AK (although I've seen it open later). But it opened way early last year for the runners (maybe 7:30ish), and one of the CMs working there recently said that could be possible this year as well.
> 
> FWIW, the concession stand in the stadium at WWOS was not selling beer last year





Keels said:


> Les Halles in France serves booze at 9 ... everything else is at 11 or just before.



Thanks!  I'll add Thirsty River at 13.0 miles at 7:30am, Les Halles at 25.1 miles at 9:00am and other EPCOT alcohol at 11am.


----------



## bryana

Joffrey’s carts in Epcot (there’s one right as you’re leaving World Showcase into Future World) open with the rest of the park and usually have a signature frozen cocktail of some sort. I got one during Dark Side Half.


----------



## DopeyBadger

bryana said:


> Joffrey’s carts in Epcot (there’s one right as you’re leaving World Showcase into Future World) open with the rest of the park and usually have a signature frozen cocktail of some sort. I got one during Dark Side Half.



So you're saying this one would be open at 9am as well?


----------



## bryana

DopeyBadger said:


> So you're saying this one would be open at 9am as well?



Should be. Just checked my
Strava data from the race. I started at about 6am and finished in about 3:15, so it would have put me there right around 9am.


----------



## dzak1717

I found my preferred time for my Via Napoli dinner on January 5th so I am going to be cancelling my old one. Its for 3 people at 3:50pm. If anyone is interested let me know and I will try to coordinate.

Sorry if this is not acceptable on this page. Just trying to help someone out looking for their pre-half marathon carb load.


----------



## FFigawi

DopeyBadger said:


> Thanks!  I'll add Thirsty River at 13.0 miles at 7:30am, Les Halles at 25.1 miles at 9:00am and other EPCOT alcohol at 11am.



The bartender at Thirsty River confirmed she will be serving again this year starting at 730.


----------



## PrincessV

FFigawi said:


> The bartender at Thirsty River confirmed she will be serving again this year starting at 730.


This is the one at AK, on the left on our way to EE, correct? Asking for a friend...


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

PrincessV said:


> This is the one at AK, on the left on our way to EE, correct? Asking for a friend...


Yes correct, the bar right by Everest.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

Anyone have any guesses as to when the waivers will release? I can hardly wait to see what corral I'm in (although with fewer corrals it may not be as important this year).

Last year I think they put the waivers out on December 16th (a Friday), so I hope that means this Friday they will be ready!


----------



## Pleglech

FFigawi said:


> The bartender at Thirsty River confirmed she will be serving again this year starting at 730.



Was that on FB? I think I was in on that conversation too.

Last year's early opening screwed up my plan to be the first person on course to buy a beer. I expect to make up for that this year.


----------



## RENThead09

jaxonp said:


> Problem:
> 
> 9 of us from our family will be running races in a few weeks.  One of us didn’t complete the registration and didn’t realize until tonight.  We need to get our hands on a half bib.  Anyone with some great ideas?  I know the odds but I’m just throwing it out there!   Trying to make a Xmas wish come through.



Team Homes For Our Troops has a 5k, 10k, half and goofy bib available if you are still looking.  you can link to them through the RunDisney site.


----------



## millscomet

Waivers link for Marathon Weekend. **Big Caveat- Info for 2018 is not uploaded yet. So check back.** Putting name and birthdate right now will pull up last year's if you were registered. https://www.trackshackresults.com/…/wa…/wavr18wdw/verify.php


----------



## Goofy2015

Ah so the waiver actually says 2018 but the registrations received is still last year, so close!


----------



## Keels

I was told first release of waivers by Friday when I was on the phone with Track Shack, so we’ll see!


----------



## courtneybeth

I actually had a panic attack when I put in my information and nothing showed up. Then I actually read the information that it wasn't active yet.

I need a do-over on today. It's been suck.


----------



## BrianFromIreland

DopeyBadger said:


> I think we're still on schedule to be around the same pace.  Around a 3:10-3:30 (weather dependent)?



Yeh - those times pretty much encompass a good day and bad day for me 

If I were to bet I'd say I'm most likely to run a comfortable 3:20 or so. 3:10 would be amazing. It's a marathon, there's so much that can go wrong, especially in Florida in January and especially in the middle of a family holiday  So I'll have no problem finishing a lot slower and enjoying the run. We'll see about being at the same pace - your training is a lot better than mine, though I should have fresher legs going into the marathon 



DopeyBadger said:


> G will be doing the Kids race as well (100m) on Friday.  @kywyldcat03 will be there too!



I'll look out for you too then so!

Other than hoping for vague recognition from my Strava profile, I'll wear something a Ireland/Dublin related t-shirt to the kids races - look out for a tall parent wearing a Dublin City Marathon t-shirt 



DopeyBadger said:


> We're at BOG for lunch as well at 1:35pm on Monday!



Great minds think alike... We're in at 1:00pm - if somehow we don't meet up during the marathon or for the kids races, I'll see you there


----------



## Keels

@croach - are you still willing to do a Character Alert text group?


----------



## GollyGadget

DopeyBadger said:


> In addition to the things I had in last year's Marathon Weekend DIS List spreadsheet:
> 
> -Name (optional)
> -DIS name
> -Costume
> -Corral
> -Front/Middle/Back of corral
> -Expected Pace
> -Expected Start Time
> -Milestone Timing
> 
> I've added a few new functionalities:
> -Plan to attend pre-race meet-up (although if you say no, and then morning of decide to come you're always still welcome)
> -For 10k, HM, and M - I added the Timing Mats that have been used in previous races.  This would allow a spectator to calibrate my timing predictions live.  If someone crossed a timing mat 10 minutes later than expected, then adjust all future predictions by 10 min.  While runner tracking isn't perfect (sometimes there's a lag), it could be helpful info on day of.
> *-5K*
> --Highlighted finish if estimated to finish before 6:30am.  Buses don't start running again until after 6:30am.
> 
> *-10k*
> --Highlighted finish if estimated to finish before 7:00am.  Buses don't start running again until after 7:00am.
> --Highlighted finish if estimated to finish before 7:35am.  Based on my personal experience, if a runner wishes to have spectators view them at the finish, and they are estimated to finish before 7:35am, then their spectators need to either get on the last spectator bus (5:00am) before they start re-running (7:00am) or have other transportation plans.
> 
> *-HM*
> --Highlighted "Spaceship Earth" if estimated to hit this milestone after 9:00am.  The park opens at 9:00am and would allow spectators with a valid park ticket to view you inside EPCOT.
> --Highlighted finish if estimated to finish before 7:35am.  Based on my personal experience, if a runner wishes to have spectators view them at the finish, and they are estimated to finish before 7:35am, then their spectators need to either get on the last spectator bus (5:00am) before they start re-running (7:00am) or have other transportation plans.
> 
> *-M*
> --10.5 mile out and 11.5 mile back.  During these two timing points you may cross paths with other DIS runners.  Keep an eye for similar timing at this point in the race.
> --Highlighted "EVEREST" if estimated to hit this milestone after 9:00am.  The park opens at 9:00am and would allow spectators with a valid park ticket to view you inside AK.  You also have the opportunity to ride Everest as it is close to the race course.
> --17.3-17.7 enter WWOS and 20.5-21.2 exit WWOS.  During these two timing points you may cross paths with other DIS runners.  Keep an eye for similar timing at this point in the race.
> --Highlighted "Enter TOT DHS" if estimated to hit this milestone after 9:00am.  The park opens at 9:00am and would allow spectators with a valid park ticket to view you inside DHS.  You also have the opportunity to ride either TOT or RnR as they are both close to the race course.
> --Highlighted "EPCOT" if estimated to hit this milestone after 9:00am.  The park opens at 9:00am and would allow spectators with a valid park ticket to view you inside EPCOT.
> 
> Are there any other timing milestones someone would want highlighted beyond these?


Thanks for coordinating all of this! DHS is scheduled to have EMH on Sunday; any onsite spectators could arrive early as 8. I'm not sure if the rides are an option for runners at that time or not.


----------



## CherieFran

Arrived in the mail this afternoon. Happy Hanukkah to me!


----------



## croach

Yep be happy to. Can use text or @FFigawi mentioned WhatsApp in case we had any international folks interested.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Yep be happy to. Can use text or @FFigawi mentioned WhatsApp in case we had any international folks interested.



Sweet! Now you definitely have to get to the races on time!


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> Sweet! Now you definitely have to get to the races on time!



Oh boy. Set all the alarms!!


----------



## courtneybeth

5k and 10K corrals are A-F.    Half and Full are A-H.

How do they typically move people around for Dopey with the 5K and 10K?  I know it'll be difficult to be slotted because there's 5K and 10K registered only and they can estimate their times (hi, Mr CourtneyBeth), but how will we fit around them?
_

Edit:  Now fixed - can't forget our friends in H, Sorry! _


----------



## rteetz

courtneybeth said:


> 5k and 10K corrals are A-F.    Half and Full are A-G.
> 
> How do they typically move people around for Dopey with the 5K and 10K?  I know it'll be difficult to be slotted because there's 5K and 10K registered only and they can estimate their times (hi, Mr CourtneyBeth), but how will we fit around them?


A-H  

They fit based on our submitted times. There is a “dopey effect” though. @Keels and @DopeyBadger probably are better at that. 

For example this past year I was E for 5K and 10K and then L for the half and full.


----------



## DopeyBadger

GollyGadget said:


> Thanks for coordinating all of this! DHS is scheduled to have EMH on Sunday; any onsite spectators could arrive early as 8. I'm not sure if the rides are an option for runners at that time or not.



Nice catch!  Does anyone have reason to believe that a runner couldn't access the rides during early morning EMH?  I know evening they tend to hand out wristbands (do they still do that?).  But morning, I feel like if you're in the park, then you have access to EMH.  But I'm willing to listen to otherwise.



courtneybeth said:


> 5k and 10K corrals are A-F.    Half and Full are A-G.
> 
> How do they typically move people around for Dopey with the 5K and 10K?  I know it'll be difficult to be slotted because there's 5K and 10K registered only and they can estimate their times (hi, Mr CourtneyBeth), but how will we fit around them?



I tried to figure out the method.  Now obviously the field of 5k/10k runners matters.  So year to year it will vary.  I feel as if the solo 5k/10k bibs are slotted into corrals first and then the Dopey bibs are spread from there.  So since the corralling for solo 5k/10k runners is based on an estimated pace window like 7:00-8:00 min/mile or 10:00-11:00 min/mile, my guess is the following:

For solo event 5k or 10k bibs
A = 9:00 min/mile or faster
B = 9-10
C = 10-11
D = 11-12
E = 12-14
F = 14-16

Now I used the Dopey bibs from last year to try and assess how many Dopey runners fell into each corral.  What I came up with (on very limited data) was it was pretty close to 1400 Dopeys in A, B, C, D, E and 1000 Dopeys in F.  I'm not 100% on this method, but at the moment it's my best guess.  I'm certainly willing to listen to opinions to the contrary.  Something that meshes well with this system is that a person in 5k/10k corral B for Dopey has a POT that's generally pretty close to a 9-10 min/mile on a 5k/10k based on McMillan equivalency.  So things seem to make sense.


----------



## courtneybeth

This is very valuable information - thank you @DopeyBadger and @rteetz .  I put my husband into the 12-13 minute estimate since he's a little slower for the 5K and 10K (he is about a 13 minute mile), and now I'm wondering if we will be in the same corrals.  He said that he'd move to me if I was further back but gave me the thumbs up to stay ahead of him as usual. Awww... such love


----------



## Keels

I'm going with crapshoot, mostly because I think only having up to Corral H for 22,000-26,000 runners for the half and full is just flat-out ridiculous.


----------



## bellrae

Keels said:


> I was told first release of waivers by Friday when I was on the phone with Track Shack, so we’ll see!



Fingers crossed. I head to the US on Sunday morning Australian time and I'd love to be able to print it out before I depart!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Keels said:


> Corral H for 22,000-26,000 runners for the half and full is just flat-out ridiculous.


Yep! Totally agree!


----------



## cavepig

DopeyBadger said:


> Nice catch! Does anyone have reason to believe that a runner couldn't access the rides during early morning EMH? I know evening they tend to hand out wristbands (do they still do that?). But morning, I feel like if you're in the park, then you have access to EMH. But I'm willing to listen to otherwise.


For EMH they check that you are a resort guest before entering the tapstiles, so they scan your magic band.  So, once in the park at ST they don't check again (unless it's changed recently) so I don't see why they couldn't hop on rides.


----------



## VAfamily1998

When will the last runners need to leave HS in order to stay ahead of the sweepers/finish within the time limits? Just curious when the course would be officially cleared from the park


----------



## DopeyBadger

VAfamily1998 said:


> When will the last runners need to leave HS in order to stay ahead of the sweepers/finish within the time limits? Just curious when the course would be officially cleared from the park



Unofficially and as an estimated guess based on:

-Balloon ladies starting at 6:35am
-Balloon ladies having a pace of 16 min/mile
-The exit of DHS being at ~23.3 miles

Is an estimated exit of DHS at 12:47pm.


----------



## Goofy2015

I like this Character Alert for the course. I am curious what characters to expect on the course. I am hoping for a ton of rare characters. Here is a list of characters that I would like to see (likely hood):

Darkwing Duck (4)
Launchpad McQuack (5)
Rescue Rangers Chip and Dale (3)
Huey, Louie, and Dewey (1)
Jiminy Cricket (5)
Mr Smee (6)
Tweedle Dee and Dum (7)
Big Bad Wolf (8)
Merlin (2)
Robin Hood (5)
Little John (3)
Prince Eric (6)
Cogsworth (6)
Lumiere (6)
Sebastian (4)
Timon (7)
John Smith (5)
Quasimodo (3)
Hercules (5)
Meg (4)
Hades (5)
Jafar (6)
Wreck It Ralph (8)
Flynn Ryder (6)

If anyone knows direct links to trip reports or recaps that cover characters that you see on the course that would be awesome!


----------



## Goofy2015

Also, some of my friends were wondering what food do they have available in the post race area both provided and for purchase. Like for the Half Marathons they give a box of like chips and squeeze stuff, which won't be enough for a post marathon snack. Didn't know if you could buy like a sandwich or something with more substance.


----------



## GollyGadget

millscomet said:


> Waivers link for Marathon Weekend. **Big Caveat- Info for 2018 is not uploaded yet. So check back.** Putting name and birthdate right now will pull up last year's if you were registered. https://www.trackshackresults.com/…/wa…/wavr18wdw/verify.php


I've been checking this site pretty obsessively, like once an hour, this morning and I just got a new message. Hoping this means they're loading the data!


----------



## Ariel484

Character line-ups can and do change.  Of the ones on your list I have seen (personally or through other reports) Darkwing, Launchpad, Jiminy, Smee, Dee/Dum, Big Bad Wolf, Robin Hood, Little John, Sebastian, Timon, Jafar and Wreck-It Ralph during the January races.

I have seen (personally or through other reports) Prince Eric, Cogsworth, Lumiere, John Smith Hades and Meg, but they were at other race weekends.


----------



## rteetz

Goofy2015 said:


> I like this Character Alert for the course. I am curious what characters to expect on the course. I am hoping for a ton of rare characters. Here is a list of characters that I would like to see (likely hood):
> 
> Darkwing Duck (4)
> Launchpad McQuack (5)
> Rescue Rangers Chip and Dale (3)
> Huey, Louie, and Dewey (1)
> Jiminy Cricket (5)
> Mr Smee (6)
> Tweedle Dee and Dum (7)
> Big Bad Wolf (8)
> Merlin (2)
> Robin Hood (5)
> Little John (3)
> Prince Eric (6)
> Cogsworth (6)
> Lumiere (6)
> Sebastian (4)
> Timon (7)
> John Smith (5)
> Quasimodo (3)
> Hercules (5)
> Meg (4)
> Hades (5)
> Jafar (6)
> Wreck It Ralph (8)
> 
> If anyone knows direct links to trip reports or recaps that cover characters that you see on the course that would be awesome!


I don't cover all the characters but do have a good amount in my TR from this past year. 

Darkwing Duck and/or Launchpad have been out for the 10K in the past couple years. 

Tweedle Dee and Dum if they are out will usually be during the half or full and near the tea cups. 

Big Bad Wolf was out on the road between MK and AK during the 2017 marathon. 

I think Cogsworth or Lumiere was out during the marathon or half a year or two ago in the Fantasyland area.

Sebastian has also been out during the half or full near the Ariel ride. 

Wreck it Ralph has been out in the MK parking lot before during half or full.


----------



## Goofy2015

Ariel484 said:


> Character line-ups can and do change.  Of the ones on your list I have seen (personally or through other reports) Darkwing, Launchpad, Jiminy, Smee, Dee/Dum, Big Bad Wolf, Robin Hood, Little John, Sebastian, Timon, Jafar and Wreck-It Ralph during the January races.
> 
> I have seen (personally or through other reports) Prince Eric, Cogsworth, Lumiere, John Smith Hades and Meg, but they were at other race weekends.



Oh yea, I know they change. I was super sad not seeing Darkwing Duck at the Wine and Dine. At the end of the day, Darkwing Duck is my overall goal to see.


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> Character line-ups can and do change.  Of the ones on your list I have seen (personally or through other reports) Darkwing, Launchpad, Jiminy, Smee, Dee/Dum, Big Bad Wolf, Robin Hood, Little John, Sebastian, Timon, Jafar and Wreck-It Ralph during the January races.
> 
> I have seen (personally or through other reports) Prince Eric, Cogsworth, Lumiere, John Smith Hades and Meg, but they were at other race weekends.


Apparently Lumiere was out during the 2016 marathon in New Fantasyland.


----------



## Goofy2015

rteetz said:


> I don't cover all the characters but do have a good amount in my TR from this past year.
> 
> Darkwing Duck and/or Launchpad have been out for the 10K in the past couple years.
> 
> Tweedle Dee and Dum if they are out will usually be during the half or full and near the tea cups.
> 
> Big Bad Wolf was out on the road between MK and AK during the 2017 marathon.
> 
> I think Cogsworth or Lumiere was out during the marathon or half a year or two ago in the Fantasyland area.
> 
> Sebastian has also been out during the half or full near the Ariel ride.
> 
> Wreck it Ralph has been out in the MK parking lot before during half or full.



Yea I have looked through your trip reports and they are laid out pretty good where to expect certain characters.


----------



## rteetz

I know someone in character entertainment. When we get closer I will try to find out if she has any advance notice on characters on course. Last year she worked the 10K characters.


----------



## cavepig

Goofy2015 said:


> Also, some of my friends were wondering what food do they have available in the post race area both provided and for purchase. Like for the Half Marathons they give a box of like chips and squeeze stuff, which won't be enough for a post marathon snack. Didn't know if you could buy like a sandwich or something with more substance.


The snack box after is the same as all the races (chips, cheese, gogosqueeze, etc.) & bananas.  I'm not sure what they'll sell though.



GollyGadget said:


> I've been checking this site pretty obsessively, like once an hour, this morning and I just got a new message. Hoping this means they're loading the data! View attachment 288449


 Totally just saw that change too!



rteetz said:


> Apparently Lumiere was out during the 2016 marathon in New Fantasyland.


Yep he was....with a looong line!


----------



## millscomet

The waiver link I posted yesterday is now live with info! https://www.trackshackresults.com/disneysports/waivers/wavr18wdw/verify.php


----------



## croach

Goofy2015 said:


> I like this Character Alert for the course. I am curious what characters to expect on the course. I am hoping for a ton of rare characters. Here is a list of characters that I would like to see (likely hood):
> 
> Darkwing Duck (4)
> Launchpad McQuack (5)
> Rescue Rangers Chip and Dale (3)
> Huey, Louie, and Dewey (1)
> Jiminy Cricket (5)
> Mr Smee (6)
> Tweedle Dee and Dum (7)
> Big Bad Wolf (8)
> Merlin (2)
> Robin Hood (5)
> Little John (3)
> Prince Eric (6)
> Cogsworth (6)
> Lumiere (6)
> Sebastian (4)
> Timon (7)
> John Smith (5)
> Quasimodo (3)
> Hercules (5)
> Meg (4)
> Hades (5)
> Jafar (6)
> Wreck It Ralph (8)
> Flynn Ryder (6)
> 
> If anyone knows direct links to trip reports or recaps that cover characters that you see on the course that would be awesome!



I’ll send a message out when we get closer to race day for people that want to get alerts on characters and where to expect them if you’re interested. We’ll either set up a text group or we’ll all connect through WhatsApp. I’ll be in corral A(I’m assuming) so my plan is send them out as I stop for pictures. Now if you’re in corral A or you pass me then this obviously won’t work. But hopefully it will help a couple people if they are looking for something specific.


----------



## Princess KP

When are they going to post the corrals???


----------



## Goofed98

Yep, waivers work!  Bib number confirmed.  No idea which corral, but I have a number for this year!


----------



## jeanigor

I feel pretty confident that I have a bib number squarely in the middle of the pack. One more thing to check off the list to worry about.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> When are they going to post the corrals???


Soon.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Thanks for the waiver link - our bib numbers are about what I expected. Now to see how this translates into the new corral system they have implemented.


----------



## Outonarun

Waiver printed! Last 20 miler tomorrow... Exciting times!


----------



## Simba's Girl

How does signing the waiver work for a minor? Do I sign and write "parent of"....X.


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> How does signing the waiver work for a minor? Do I sign and write "parent of"....X.


Yep


----------



## Chaitali

It looks like the link to the waiver is working for 2018 now.  https://www.trackshackresults.com/disneysports/waivers/wavr18wdw/verify.php

Oops - sorry.  Just saw that this was already posted.


----------



## goingthedistance

Simba's Girl said:


> How does signing the waiver work for a minor? Do I sign and write "parent of"....X.


The waiver will have a place for signature of parent or guardian.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Simba's Girl said:


> How does signing the waiver work for a minor? Do I sign and write "parent of"....X.


NM I saw...huge capital letters...LOL


----------



## ell13

rteetz said:


> Soon.


Today? Tomorrow? Next week?

NOT SOON ENOUGH!!!!1!1!1!


----------



## rteetz

ell13 said:


> Today? Tomorrow? Next week?
> 
> NOT SOON ENOUGH!!!!1!1!1!


Lol it will be here before we know it.


----------



## Anisum

My bib number is exactly what I expected. Here's the interesting thing. As some of you may recall I was concerned about what corral I would be and wondered if I would be better off putting a PoT or just the first estimation without PoT. I put a PoT while my friend who was unable to get one before the race did not. We both signed up through RawThreads since I got her in on one of my buddy passes and our Dopey bib numbers are consecutive. So it wouldn't have mattered either way since we probably got slotted based on our estimated times whenever they added RawThreads bibs into the mix.


----------



## bryana

jeanigor said:


> I feel pretty confident that I have a bib number squarely in the middle of the pack. One more thing to check off the list to worry about.



Me too, which is what I was expecting/hoping for. 

It all feels very real now, LOL.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Anisum said:


> My bib number is exactly what I expected. Here's the interesting thing. As some of you may recall I was concerned about what corral I would be and wondered if I would be better off putting a PoT or just the first estimation without PoT. I put a PoT while my friend who was unable to get one before the race did not. We both signed up through RawThreads since I got her in on one of my buddy passes and our Dopey bib numbers are consecutive. So it wouldn't have mattered either way since we probably got slotted based on our estimated times whenever they added RawThreads bibs into the mix.


Were your estimated times below the time which rD requires a PoT, or above? Just wondering how closely they look at PoT vs Estimated finish times.


----------



## GollyGadget

I'm being a bit impatient about corrals now that waivers are released so I did some digging and found this breakdown from 2013 (the last time the marathon corrals went A-H). Keep in mind, this was before Dopey, but it might give us some sort of clue regarding where a bib number could hypothetically corral.





With any luck, the actual corral assignments will be posted by the time I actually post this message.


----------



## Tennesotans

I'm IN CORRAL "B" (if this were race day 2013).... #stiiiiillllWaiting....


----------



## RENThead09

looks like 6300 Dopey finishers last year.  Anyone have clue on how many actually signed up?


----------



## DopeyBadger

RENThead09 said:


> looks like 6300 Dopey finishers last year.  Anyone have clue on how many actually signed up?



There were 7970 bib #s.  Doesn't mean that every bib in between was actually ever intended to be used though.


----------



## jeanigor

Tennesotans said:


> I'm IN CORRAL "B" (if this were race day 2013).... #stiiiiillllWaiting....



Me too!!! (Which tells me its a little off. I expect to be in C or D)


----------



## rootbeerkid

Based on bib number and past history, I'm most likely mixing with the balloon ladies pre-race and that's just fine.  Just as long as they don't catch me once the race starts.


----------



## RENThead09

DopeyBadger said:


> There were 7970 bib #s.  Doesn't mean that every bib in between was actually ever intended to be used though.



thanks.  was just looking big picture.  I know you have to take into consideration goofy and people running "just" the full as well.  something to kill time until the corrals come out.  hahaha  Looks like I am middle-ish, which I will take.


----------



## PrincessV

Hmm... if I translate 2013 Goofy corrals to 2018 Dopey numbers, I'd be in E. But I seriously doubt I'd be that far forward with no PoT and entering a 5:40 estimated finish. I suspect 2018 corrals will have fewer people in early corrals and two or 3 giant corrals in the back.


----------



## ell13

PrincessV said:


> Hmm... if I translate 2013 Goofy corrals to 2018 Dopey numbers, I'd be in E. But I seriously doubt I'd be that far forward with no PoT and entering a 5:40 estimated finish. I suspect 2018 corrals will have fewer people in early corrals and two or 3 giant corrals in the back.


Remember that Goofy and Dopey are combined now for that 10-12k total. So if your number is around 25000-26000 for Dopey, you'll be in H. (EDIT: I should have said more toward the back.)


----------



## rteetz

PrincessV said:


> Hmm... if I translate 2013 Goofy corrals to 2018 Dopey numbers, I'd be in E. But I seriously doubt I'd be that far forward with no PoT and entering a 5:40 estimated finish. I suspect 2018 corrals will have fewer people in early corrals and two or 3 giant corrals in the back.


I would be in E as well (based on those goofy corrals) and I submitted a 5:34 PoT.


----------



## dta87

If the 2016 and 2017 Dopey Corrals were condensed from 16 to 8,  that would put me into the C corral range for 2018 which corresponds to my POT.  I'll take that.

http://teamshenanigans.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Walt-Disney-World-Dopey-Challenge-Corrals.png


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

PrincessV said:


> Hmm... if I translate 2013 Goofy corrals to 2018 Dopey numbers, I'd be in E. But I seriously doubt I'd be that far forward with no PoT and entering a 5:40 estimated finish. I suspect 2018 corrals will have fewer people in early corrals and two or 3 giant corrals in the back.





rteetz said:


> I would be in E as well (based on those goofy corrals) and I submitted a 5:34 PoT.


I’d be in E too with a POT equivalent to 5:32 according to McMillan


----------



## RENThead09

rteetz said:


> I would be in E as well (based on those goofy corrals) and I submitted a 5:34 PoT.



about the same with me.  had a 2:25 Half POT.


----------



## PrincessV

ell13 said:


> Remember that Goofy and Dopey are combined now for that 10-12k total. So if your number is around 25000-26000 for Dopey, you'll be in H.


Well, crud. With the same finish time in 2017 I was in K. I was hoping to at least make it into G for 2018. Still hoping...


----------



## ell13

PrincessV said:


> Well, crud. With the same finish time in 2017 I was in K. I was hoping to at least make it into G for 2018. Still hoping...


I edited because you may not specifically be in H. Just more toward the back than E. So don't give up hope!


----------



## PrincessV

ell13 said:


> I edited because you may not specifically be in H. Just more toward the back than E. So don't give up hope!


Fingers crossed! I'm not worried about being swept, but H would screw with my "touring plan" lol!


----------



## Princess KP

Working on my running playlist while anxiously waiting for corrals...really productive day at work.


----------



## Sailormoon2

PrincessV said:


> but H would screw with my "touring plan" lol!


"Touring Plans" is the motivation for my corral placement too. LOL!


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

If this were 2013 I would be in


jeanigor said:


> Me too!!! (Which tells me its a little off. I expect to be in C or D)


Lol, I would be in G and I entered a time of 4:30:00 for the full marathon. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Philo2020

Hello all!

I have been following for awhile as this site has such incredible information, especially for a first time DisneyRun racer.  This will be just my 2nd half and 1st full so I have a lot to learn!

My question is that it appears they did not accept my POT for my 1st half (2:06) for the Goofy based on what I am reading here as my bib number appears to put me in the last corral.  Is there any chance to ask for reconsideration?  I am not a fast runner but would prefer to be a little higher up in the corrals.

Thanks for any help or suggestions!  I also realize I could just relax and wait to see what actual corral I am in before worrying about it .


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

So essentially your bib number is pointless until we get the corrals?


----------



## Sailormoon2

AlexRunsDisney said:


> So essentially your bib number is pointless until we get the corrals?


LOL! Yes, basically.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

Philo2020 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I have been following for awhile as this site has such incredible information, especially for a first time DisneyRun racer.  This will be just my 2nd half and 1st full so I have a lot to learn!
> 
> My question is that it appears they did not accept my POT for my 1st half (2:06) for the Goofy based on what I am reading here as my bib number appears to put me in the last corral.  Is there any chance to ask for reconsideration?  I am not a fast runner but would prefer to be a little higher up in the corrals.
> 
> Thanks for any help or suggestions!  I also realize I could just relax and wait to see what actual corral I am in before worrying about it .


They did not accept my PoT either it seems so it looks like I'll be going to race relations at the Expo to try and get a corral switch. Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## dta87

I was just using a simple conversion by combining the '16/'17 A and B corrals  to get the 2018 corral A approximate bib numbers and time required (and so on down the line).


----------



## Princess KP

Sailormoon2 said:


> "Touring Plans" is the motivation for my corral placement too. LOL!


^^ Same


----------



## ywgckp

AlexRunsDisney said:


> So essentially your bib number is pointless until we get the corrals?


You can make guesses, but yes, you need both to find out where you sit...

The last few races the corrals have been released either simultaneously or shortly after.


----------



## PrincessV

Philo2020 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I have been following for awhile as this site has such incredible information, especially for a first time DisneyRun racer.  This will be just my 2nd half and 1st full so I have a lot to learn!
> 
> My question is that it appears they did not accept my POT for my 1st half (2:06) for the Goofy based on what I am reading here as my bib number appears to put me in the last corral.  Is there any chance to ask for reconsideration?  I am not a fast runner but would prefer to be a little higher up in the corrals.
> 
> Thanks for any help or suggestions!  I also realize I could just relax and wait to see what actual corral I am in before worrying about it .


IF you're placed in the last corral, I'd absolutely suggest you go to Runner Relations at the expo. You'll need to show them a screen shot of your registration, showing what you entered for PoT, along with the proof of that PoT. They do get things wrong sometimes, and that's the process for correction. It happened to a friend of mine and I accompanied her to Runner Relations, so I saw the whole transaction - rD was very nice and changed her corral based on her evidence.



AlexRunsDisney said:


> So essentially your bib number is pointless until we get the corrals?


Pretty much! But it means we're one step closer


----------



## kski907

rteetz said:


> I would be in E as well (based on those goofy corrals) and I submitted a 5:34 PoT.



E here as well base on the 2013 goofy corrals.  I'm a Dopey and clicked the just over 5:30 finish and entered a PoT HM 2:46.  By bigger concern is if that I would be E for the HM as well.  According to 2013 DS for her HM will be in corral D which will make it hard to convince her to come back and slum it with me in E


----------



## DopeyBadger

PrincessV said:


> Hmm... if I translate 2013 Goofy corrals to 2018 Dopey numbers, I'd be in E. But I seriously doubt I'd be that far forward with no PoT and entering a 5:40 estimated finish. I suspect 2018 corrals will have fewer people in early corrals and two or 3 giant corrals in the back.



Agreed.  I'll be interested to see how they come out.  This is my guess based purely on meshing consecutive 2017 corrals.



ETA - The Marathon and Half Marathon include all bib #s from solo event, Goofy and Dopey.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

Where will the corrals be posted? I would like to know so I can start refreshing


----------



## dta87

DopeyBadger said:


> Agreed.  I'll be interested to see how they come out.  This is my guess based purely on meshing consecutive 2017 corrals.
> 
> View attachment 288468
> 
> ETA - The Marathon and Half Marathon include all bib #s from solo event, Goofy and Dopey.



Exactly what I was doing (although a lot more elegantly) with my mental mash-up to get a Corral C estimate.


----------



## DopeyBadger

dta87 said:


> Exactly what I was doing (although a lot more elegantly) with my mental mash-up to get a Corral C estimate.



Great minds think alike!  Just saw that once my page refreshed!  Darn questions from students don't they know waivers just came out!


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

ywgckp said:


> You can make guesses, but yes, you need both to find out where you sit...
> 
> The last few races the corrals have been released either simultaneously or shortly after.


Based on your best guess, a bib # in the 13000's would be in the last corral? Or second to last corral?


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

rteetz said:


> I would be in E as well (based on those goofy corrals) and I submitted a 5:34 PoT.


I would be in G and I had 4:30:00 lol.


----------



## huskies90

Simba's Girl said:


> How does signing the waiver work for a minor? Do I sign and write "parent of"....X.


I have not clicked the link yet. My daughter is 18 now but was 17 when we signed up last year. I had to sign her up as a minor even though she would be 18 on January 6, 2018 for the race.  How does the waiver work for her?


----------



## Philo2020

To add another question, is there a site you are all checking?  I have not received any email notifications from RunDisney although I have verified that I have registered for the race on active.com and was able to pull my waiver with my bib number.  I feel like there should be more communication or a better site to check, outside of this wonderful site of course


----------



## PrincessV

Philo2020 said:


> To add another question, is there a site you are all checking?  I have not received any email notifications from RunDisney although I have verified that I have registered for the race on active.com and was able to pull my waiver with my bib number.  I feel like there should be more communication or a better site to check, outside of this wonderful site of course


runDisney.com is the official site to check. But you'll see everything first here, most likely. Back channels and folks who know what to change in a URL from year to year.


----------



## RENThead09

Philo2020 said:


> To add another question, is there a site you are all checking?  I have not received any email notifications from RunDisney although I have verified that I have registered for the race on active.com and was able to pull my waiver with my bib number.  I feel like there should be more communication or a better site to check, outside of this wonderful site of course



it has not been officially announced that the waivers are available.   all the detectives on here keep an eye on the past pages and changes that signal new info is coming.  When all is set and ready to go, Disney will post in the race guide and usually on their FB page.  I believe I have gotten emails as well for past races.

So you haven't missed anything as there is nothing official yet.


----------



## ell13

Philo2020 said:


> To add another question, is there a site you are all checking?  I have not received any email notifications from RunDisney although I have verified that I have registered for the race on active.com and was able to pull my waiver with my bib number.  I feel like there should be more communication or a better site to check, outside of this wonderful site of course


It's good practice to get the site ready and let it go live for testing prior to widespread communication that it's ready. We are basically the testers.  An email will be sent soon.  And many people who go after the waivers this early are looking for their corral placement. And that isn't available yet.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

Philo2020 said:


> To add another question, is there a site you are all checking?  I have not received any email notifications from RunDisney although I have verified that I have registered for the race on active.com and was able to pull my waiver with my bib number.  I feel like there should be more communication or a better site to check, outside of this wonderful site of course


I'm not a fan of RunDisney's site. The interface can get very complicated and confusing at times. I'm not sure what other site people are checking, but the waivers nor corrals are posted on RunDisney's site yet.


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> I have not clicked the link yet. My daughter is 18 now but was 17 when we signed up last year. I had to sign her up as a minor even though she would be 18 on January 6, 2018 for the race.  How does the waiver work for her?


Age on race day is listed on the waiver so she should be able to sign it herself. I was the same way last year.


----------



## camaker

AlexRunsDisney said:


> I'm not a fan of RunDisney's site. The interface can get very complicated and confusing at times. I'm not sure what other site people are checking, but the waivers nor corrals are posted on RunDisney's site yet.



RunDisney uses the same service for waivers event after event, so some savvy runners have "cracked the code" and go directly to the site where they anticipate the information will be available.  It always seems to go live there before RunDisney officially posts its availability.  So what we're getting right now is essentially an unauthorized early access to the waivers and bib numbers.


----------



## ZellyB

So exciting.  Getting close now folks.  So looking at bib numbers and looking back at 2013 values we would end up in C and using @DopeyBadger 's mashup corrals we'd be in D and that seems about where I would expect with our PoT.  Anxious for the official corral assignments.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

ZellyB said:


> So exciting.  Getting close now folks.  So looking at bib numbers and looking back at 2013 values we would end up in C and using @DopeyBadger 's mashup corrals we'd be in D and that seems about where I would expect with our PoT.  Anxious for the official corral assignments.


I have a bad feeling I am in the last corral based off bib #'s because I didn't submit PoT in time. But hopefully, it's not as bad as people say it is.


----------



## Anisum

BuckeyeBama said:


> Were your estimated times below the time which rD requires a PoT, or above? Just wondering how closely they look at PoT vs Estimated finish times.


Mine was right at it. I'm right between a 5:30-5:40. So I put my PoT which would convert between 5:30-5:40 with the estimated finish of 5:30 figuring I'd be in the same range either way.


----------



## huskies90

rteetz said:


> Age on race day is listed on the waiver so she should be able to sign it herself. I was the same way last year.


Yep just printed them and it looks like she signs her own. Thanks


----------



## Goofy2015

croach said:


> I’ll send a message out when we get closer to race day for people that want to get alerts on characters and where to expect them if you’re interested. We’ll either set up a text group or we’ll all connect through WhatsApp. I’ll be in corral A(I’m assuming) so my plan is send them out as I stop for pictures. Now if you’re in corral A or you pass me then this obviously won’t work. But hopefully it will help a couple people if they are looking for something specific.



Awesome! I probably won't be in Corral A. But I am guessing Corral B. This will be awesome!


----------



## Anisum

ell13 said:


> Remember that Goofy and Dopey are combined now for that 10-12k total. So if your number is around 25000-26000 for Dopey, you'll be in H. (EDIT: I should have said more toward the back.)


I know you edited it but I would say while it's likely to be more towards the back but I just wanted to add in that I doubt 25000-26000 will be in H unless they dump 2-3k Dopey runners (not even including the Marathon and Goofy runners that would be there) in H and call it a day given that Dopey bibs usually go up into the 27900-28000+.

I would also argue that runDisney wouldn't put marathon times with a max differential of 1.5hrs in the same corral (assuming all runners are properly sorted by PoT submissions) but honestly, I don't have that much faith in them.


----------



## dta87

AlexRunsDisney said:


> I would be in G and I had 4:30:00 lol.


A 4:30 PoT puts you in G based upon the '16/'17 corrals but could be in the D range for 2018 based upon the simple mash-up


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

dta87 said:


> A 4:30 PoT puts you in G based upon the '16/'17 corrals but could be in the D range for 2018 based upon the simple mash-up


It seems like my bib # (In the 13000's) is too high to be in D this year.


----------



## ell13

Anisum said:


> I know you edited it but I would say while it's likely to be more towards the back but I just wanted to add in that I doubt 25000-26000 will be in H unless they dump 2-3k Dopey runners (not even including the Marathon and Goofy runners that would be there) in H and call it a day given that Dopey bibs usually go up into the 27900-28000+.
> 
> I would also argue that runDisney wouldn't put marathon times with a max differential of 1.5hrs in the same corral (assuming all runners are properly sorted by PoT submissions) but honestly, I don't have that much faith in them.


When I originally made the post, I was thinking I was in H with a 25800ish number for Dopey. But I saw that the bib numbers going up into the 27000s and realized that was a mistake and edited. I will likely be in either F or G. Still "toward the back".


----------



## dta87

AlexRunsDisney said:


> It seems like my bib # (In the 13000's) is too high to be in D this year.



My mistake, too focused on the Dopey #'s, sorry.


----------



## lhermiston

I believe @Goofy2015 asked about post marathon food and I didn’t see a response...

My recollection was the snack box had Powerade, chips and nacho cheese, Oreos and maybe one other thing. They also had concessions in the finish area. I bought a burger that was pretty decent. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## cburnett11

Somebody just needs to try harder and find the corrals so the speculating can stop...  I've got 5 runners in my group that I _*need*_ info for.  lol


----------



## RENThead09

lhermiston said:


> I believe @Goofy2015 asked about post marathon food and I didn’t see a response...
> 
> My recollection was the snack box had Powerade, chips and nacho cheese, Oreos and maybe one other thing. They also had concessions in the finish area. I bought a burger that was pretty decent.
> 
> I hope that helps!



They do occasionally change out the amazing life changing fake cheese with hummus or Nutella.   I know, sad.  Only reason to run these races if for the cheese.  LOL


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

lhermiston said:


> I believe @Goofy2015 asked about post marathon food and I didn’t see a response...
> 
> My recollection was the snack box had Powerade, chips and nacho cheese, Oreos and maybe one other thing. They also had concessions in the finish area. I bought a burger that was pretty decent.
> 
> I hope that helps!


This response is solely based on the Wine & Dine Half Marathon this year, but they give you water, powerade, and bananas right when you finish, followed by a box that contains chips and nacho cheese, oreos, and almonds I believe. They also sold beer and real food at stands too.


----------



## Anisum

For those of you like myself who are waiting for corrals, *IF* the file formatting/names remain the same as years 2015-2017, this year's corrals will be at the following links:

http://as1.wdpromedia.com/media/rundisney/disneyworld-marathon/2018_WDW_CorralAssignments_Dopey.pdf

http://as1.wdpromedia.com/media/rundisney/disneyworld-marathon/2018_WDW_CorralAssignments_Goofy.pdf

http://as1.wdpromedia.com/media/rundisney/disneyworld-marathon/2018_WDW_CorralAssignments_Marathon2.pdf

http://as1.wdpromedia.com/media/rundisney/disneyworld-marathon/2018_WDW_CorralAssignments_HalfMarathon.pdf

Edit: I should add that if you change the year from 2018 to 2017 you'll see the corrals from that year and it works for 2016 and 2015 as well. Also why does the marathon have a 2 at the end? Who knows.


----------



## rteetz

RENThead09 said:


> They do occasionally change out the amazing life changing fake cheese with hummus or Nutella.   I know, sad.  Only reason to run these races if for the cheese.  LOL


Yep, I fly from Wisconsin for that fake Wisconsin cheese!


----------



## lhermiston

RENThead09 said:


> They do occasionally change out the amazing life changing fake cheese with hummus or Nutella.   I know, sad.  Only reason to run these races if for the cheese.  LOL



So, I was so hungry after the marathon that I saw the tortilla chips, thought, “what an odd choice,” and buzzsawed through them before I realized there was a cheese cup in there.


----------



## Anisum

lhermiston said:


> So, I was so hungry after the marathon that I saw the tortilla chips, thought, “what an odd choice,” and buzzsawed through them before I realized there was a cheese cup in there.


That was probably a good decision.


----------



## RENThead09

after they didn't put the cheese in the DLand boxes this year, people found that the cheese was available at the dollar store for like 3/$1.  they also have the super sized cans.  hahahaha

I am sure it is the salty chips that are satisfying part after a long run, with the cheese as the added bonus.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

cburnett11 said:


> Somebody just needs to try harder and find the corrals so the speculating can stop...  I've got 5 runners in my group that I _*need*_ info for.  lol


Someone said that they typically release waivers and corrals at the same time so I'm wondering why they haven't released corrals yet.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

Someone asked earlier "What are you most excited about during Marathon weekend". I am changing my answer to the post-race cheese


----------



## PrincessV

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Someone said that they typically release waivers and corrals at the same time so I'm wondering why they haven't released corrals yet.


Waivers haven't officially been released yet - they aren't official until posted on the rD website.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Someone said that they typically release waivers and corrals at the same time so I'm wondering why they haven't released corrals yet.


It might be because technically the waivers haven't been released yet... technically. The sleuths found the link, but it is not published on rundisney.com quite yet. When they do that, I am sure they both will be done at the same time, and I will bet it won't be much longer till that happens. *Just my guess*


----------



## camaker

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Someone said that they typically release waivers and corrals at the same time so I'm wondering why they haven't released corrals yet.



Because they haven't released waivers yet.  Runners have found their way to the system that has access to the waivers and bib numbers.  Until RunDisney posts the link to the waiver site on their website the waivers have not officially been released.


----------



## bkrolick

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Someone asked earlier "What are you most excited about during Marathon weekend". I am changing my answer to the post-race cheese


My marathon running friend told me today that when things start to get hard (mile 20-21ish) you should think of a word and repeat it to keep yourself going.  I'm thinking "post-race cheese" is going to be my go to word/words!!


----------



## Disneyland_emily

<signed up for the 10k today as a charity is selling bibs for cost with no guaranteed fundraising.

Now to train..


----------



## jmasgat

Disneyland_emily said:


> <signed up for the 10k today as a charity is selling bibs for cost with no guaranteed fundraising.
> 
> Now to train..



Which Charity?


----------



## steph0808

I ran in 2013, and my bib number was 4698 - I was in Corral C, and my POT put me right around 4:30. I either submitted a 1:00:22 10k or a 2:14 half marathon - I can't remember.

This year, my POT put me right around 4:30 (submitted a 2:11 half marathon that was actually 13.5 miles), and my bib number is 3679.


----------



## JeffW

Anisum said:


> For those of you like myself who are waiting for corrals, *IF* the file formatting/names remain the same as years 2015-2017, this year's corrals will be at the following links:
> 
> http://as1.wdpromedia.com/media/rundisney/disneyworld-marathon/2018_WDW_CorralAssignments_Dopey.pdf
> 
> http://as1.wdpromedia.com/media/rundisney/disneyworld-marathon/2018_WDW_CorralAssignments_Goofy.pdf
> 
> http://as1.wdpromedia.com/media/rundisney/disneyworld-marathon/2018_WDW_CorralAssignments_Marathon2.pdf
> 
> http://as1.wdpromedia.com/media/rundisney/disneyworld-marathon/2018_WDW_CorralAssignments_HalfMarathon.pdf
> 
> Edit: I should add that if you change the year from 2018 to 2017 you'll see the corrals from that year and it works for 2016 and 2015 as well. Also why does the marathon have a 2 at the end? Who knows.



wget+cron is your friend


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

steph0808 said:


> I ran in 2013, and my bib number was 4698 - I was in Corral C, and my POT put me right around 4:30. I either submitted a 1:00:22 10k or a 2:14 half marathon - I can't remember.
> 
> This year, my POT put me right around 4:30 (submitted a 2:11 half marathon that was actually 13.5 miles), and my bib number is 3679.


This sounds exactly like me (I submitted an estimated time of 4:30 after a 2:11 half marathon) and my bib number is 13233. I do believe I submitted mine past the deadline though, so that may be why. I'm going to try and get a corral change at the expo.


----------



## GollyGadget

steph0808 said:


> I ran in 2013, and my bib number was 4698 - I was in Corral C, and my POT put me right around 4:30. I either submitted a 1:00:22 10k or a 2:14 half marathon - I can't remember.
> 
> This year, my POT put me right around 4:30 (submitted a 2:11 half marathon that was actually 13.5 miles), and my bib number is 3679.


That's a pretty signification jump. Is the race field getting slower?


----------



## DopeyBadger

GollyGadget said:


> That's a pretty signification jump. Is the race field getting slower?



Could also be less marathon bib #s from 2013 to 2018.  Thus, 3679 is the equivalent % placement of the field.  Either slower marathon solo bibs (maybe because more faster runners are running Dopey instead of solo) or an equal % standing are a possibility for comparing 2013 to 2017.


----------



## Dis5150

My DD28 and I are one bib number apart! How does that happen?


----------



## Dis5150

We need corrals. I have had the day from hell and this would help greatly. Had to put my sweet baby Spock to sleep and just buried him in our back 40.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis5150 said:


> We need corrals. I have had the day from hell and this would help greatly. Had to put my sweet baby Spock to sleep and just buried him in our back 40.


----------



## Disneyland_emily

jmasgat said:


> Which Charity?


Sent you a PM


----------



## BikeFan

Disneyland_emily said:


> Sent you a PM



I'd like to know as well, please.  One of my daughters may be interested in running the half if there's availability.  Thanks!


----------



## Anisum

Dis5150 said:


> My DD28 and I are one bib number apart! How does that happen?


Did you register a similar estimated time through a travel provider or charity? My friend and I registered through RawThreads and ended up next to each other.


Dis5150 said:


> We need corrals. I have had the day from hell and this would help greatly. Had to put my sweet baby Spock to sleep and just buried him in our back 40.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## SheHulk

GollyGadget said:


> That's a pretty signification jump. Is the race field getting slower?


I had a proof of time of 2:26 thereabouts last year and 2:21:something this year (both from halfs of course) but my marathon bib number is almost 200 higher this year not lower.


----------



## Barca33Runner

So, am I correct to assume that what I now have in my possession is a number with little to no context but endless speculative possibilities?


----------



## SheHulk

Dis5150 said:


> We need corrals. I have had the day from hell and this would help greatly. Had to put my sweet baby Spock to sleep and just buried him in our back 40.


OH gosh I'm sorry.


----------



## Anisum

Barca33Runner said:


> So, am I correct to assume that what I now have in my possession is a number with little to no context but endless speculative possibilities?


Well the context is you are registered to run a race. There are other people also running the race. They too have numbers that may be higher or lower. After that who knows. Maybe Disney magic happens?


----------



## cavepig

Dis5150 said:


> We need corrals. I have had the day from hell and this would help greatly. Had to put my sweet baby Spock to sleep and just buried him in our back 40.


oh so sorry for the loss of your fur baby



Barca33Runner said:


> So, am I correct to assume that what I now have in my possession is a number with little to no context but endless speculative possibilities?


Yep! Fun times....


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

Barca33Runner said:


> So, am I correct to assume that what I now have in my possession is a number with little to no context but endless speculative possibilities?


Yes, lol. I wish I wouldn't have looked at my bib number because now the anxiety is killing me.


----------



## Dis5150

Anisum said:


> Did you register a similar estimated time through a travel provider or charity? My friend and I registered through RawThreads and ended up next to each other.
> 
> Sorry for your loss.



Thank you.

No, totally different, she used her last years marathon time and I used a recent half. We did register within 1/2 hour of each other though so


----------



## MissLiss279

SheHulk said:


> I had a proof of time of 2:26 thereabouts last year and 2:21:something this year (both from half S of course but my marathon bib number is almost 200 higher this year not lower.


Mine’s kind of like that as well. My POT was probably 30 sec faster (not a huge difference), but I put my estimated finish probably 10 minutes faster (but still slower than what my half time suggests I could do) - and am 265 higher than last year. So maybe more people that are faster signed up this year?? Or maybe more people with the same estimate have names closer to A than mine??  I still think I’ll probably be in the same corral equivalent as last year, though.


----------



## Anisum

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Yes, lol. I wish I wouldn't have looked at my bib number because now the anxiety is killing me.


The knowledge that you had a bib number and didn't look would have had the same end result though.


----------



## rootbeerkid

Dis5150 said:


> My DD28 and I are one bib number apart! How does that happen?


----------



## PCFriar80

Dis5150 said:


> We need corrals. I have had the day from hell and this would help greatly. Had to put my sweet baby Spock to sleep and just buried him in our back 40.


So sorry @Dis5150.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

Anisum said:


> The knowledge that you had a bib number and didn't look would have had the same end result though.


Very true. Bottom line: the corrals NEED to be posted!!


----------



## Dr Q

If any of you are near me after any of the races...you are welcome to the cheese.  I'm not a fan.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Dis5150 said:


> My DD28 and I are one bib number apart! How does that happen?


Our entire rD group for the half has sequential bib numbers. I paid for them all with my credit card, so maybe rD worked some magic based on that.


----------



## Dis5150

BuckeyeBama said:


> Our entire rD group for the half has sequential bib numbers. I paid for them all with my credit card, so maybe rD worked some magic based on that.


That could be it. She used my card.


----------



## Nole95

They're posted.

Here's the links

https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...8_WDWM_Corral_Assignments_Dopey_Challenge.pdf

https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...8_WDWM_Corral_Assignments_Goofy_Challenge.pdf

https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...018/2018_WDWM_Corral_Assignments_Marathon.pdf

https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...018_WDWM_Corral_Assignments_Half_Marathon.pdf


----------



## SheHulk

Nole95 said:


> They're posted.
> 
> Here's the links
> 
> https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...8_WDWM_Corral_Assignments_Dopey_Challenge.pdf
> 
> https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...8_WDWM_Corral_Assignments_Goofy_Challenge.pdf
> 
> https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...018/2018_WDWM_Corral_Assignments_Marathon.pdf
> 
> https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...018_WDWM_Corral_Assignments_Half_Marathon.pdf


Thank you! I'm in D!


----------



## rteetz

Nole95 said:


> They're posted.
> 
> Here's the links
> 
> https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...8_WDWM_Corral_Assignments_Dopey_Challenge.pdf
> 
> https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...8_WDWM_Corral_Assignments_Goofy_Challenge.pdf
> 
> https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...018/2018_WDWM_Corral_Assignments_Marathon.pdf
> 
> https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...018_WDWM_Corral_Assignments_Half_Marathon.pdf


G it is for me


----------



## Nole95

D for me and DW

Need @DopeyBadger to give a breakdown of total people in corrals.  Looks like around 3,200 in D between Dopey, Goofy and marathon.


----------



## Dis5150

Link for marathon?


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

Nole95 said:


> They're posted.
> 
> Here's the links
> 
> https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...8_WDWM_Corral_Assignments_Dopey_Challenge.pdf
> 
> https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...8_WDWM_Corral_Assignments_Goofy_Challenge.pdf
> 
> https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...018/2018_WDWM_Corral_Assignments_Marathon.pdf
> 
> https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...018_WDWM_Corral_Assignments_Half_Marathon.pdf


Last corral (H) for the marathon despite my 4:30:00 time. Hopefully I can get a switch at the expo.


----------



## ZellyB

D corral for us.  I'll take it.


----------



## MissLiss279

D for me!


----------



## Keels

Nole95 said:


> They're posted.
> 
> Here's the links
> 
> https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...8_WDWM_Corral_Assignments_Dopey_Challenge.pdf
> 
> https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...8_WDWM_Corral_Assignments_Goofy_Challenge.pdf
> 
> https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...018/2018_WDWM_Corral_Assignments_Marathon.pdf
> 
> https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...018_WDWM_Corral_Assignments_Half_Marathon.pdf



I’m not going to do the math, but just a quick glance makes me feel like G and H are a hot mess.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

@Dis5150 So sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## Nole95

Keels said:


> I’m not going to do the math, but just a quick glance makes me feel like G and H are a hot mess.



I'm counting about 4400 in H for the marathon.
I think G has over 6,000.


----------



## Chaitali

looks like I'm in G.  With corrals that size I'm assuming there will be waves within the corrals too.


----------



## Dis5150

DD28 and I are in F


----------



## Dis5150

Sis and brother in law are in G and E


----------



## Simba's Girl

DH is in D...I wish the 10K corrals were posted so I can find where DD & I (non, sequential have a bib between us) are posted


----------



## ywgckp

I’m in E but it looks like I just missed out on D.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

D for the half! I will take it!


----------



## Keels

Nole95 said:


> I'm counting about 4400 in H for the marathon.
> I think G has over 6,000.



So half the field across two corrals. Seems reasonable.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Keels said:


> So half the field across two corrals. Seems reasonable.


Yeah, this is really stupid, but it is what it is.


----------



## CherieFran

So sorry, @Dis5150 ! 


B for me! Getting so real!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I’m not going to do the math, but just a quick glance makes me feel like G and H are a hot mess.


Great....


----------



## Dopey Devon

Ahhhhh so exciting! For Dopey, I’m in B, partner is in D and my younger sis is in E which she’s well happy with. We’ve all decided to run it together so I’m happy with that. Now to shake off this flu that’s I’ve had for almost 2 weeks and managed all of 3 runs...


----------



## jimandami

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> D for the half! I will take it!



Me too!  DH in C


----------



## BuckeyeBama

The strategy with these corrals is simple - get there early, don't mess around in the pre-race area, head straight to the corrals and move to the very front of your corral.


----------



## PCFriar80

I just want to say, this is the most alerts I have received in 2 minutes in a long time!  It's only going to get better from here!  Up next....shirts, weather....


----------



## rteetz

BuckeyeBama said:


> The strategy with these corrals is simple - get there early, don't mess around in the pre-race area, head straight to the corrals and move to the very front of your corral.


Yep, that's the plan. I'll get pre-race photos during 5K and 10K but not before the half and full.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Looks like I’m in E. Not what I expected, but probably closer to where my current fitness is. Should be fun.


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> I just want to say, this is the most alerts I have received in 2 minutes in a long time!  It's only going to get better from here!  Up next....shirts, weather....


I have already started looking at weather. Highs in the 70s and lows in the 50s but its early of course.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Great....



#ThanksShanghai

DID I DO THAT RIGHT????!?


----------



## jmasgat

Dis5150 said:


> We need corrals. I have had the day from hell and this would help greatly. Had to put my sweet baby Spock to sleep and just buried him in our back 40.



Sorry to hear.

As for corrals, I'm in B


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I’m in E (doing the half).


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> I have already started looking at weather. Highs in the 70s and lows in the 50s but its early of course.


Me too...but I don't want to get too giddy yet.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> #ThanksShanghai
> 
> DID I DO THAT RIGHT????!?


And #ThanksESPN


----------



## kywyldcat03

I am in Corral D for Dopey!


----------



## kski907

Dis5150 said:


> DD28 and I are in F



F for Me too!  and I am so sorry to hear about your loss.  Thoughts and prayers for you and your family


----------



## Beast2Prince

I’m surprised to be in corral B for the marathon considering I entered an expected finish of 4:30 with a 1/2 POT of 1:54. With the issues I had during training I’ll probably start in the back of the corral just to stay out of the way of much faster runners.


----------



## kywyldcat03

If my calculations are correct, being in Corral D, I will have 6,757 Full (5,710 Half) starting before me and 16,829 Full (18,975 Half) starting after me.  Also, 40% of the runners in the marathon and 47% of the runners in the half marathon are in Corrals G & H.


----------



## ell13

I’m in F.  Wife is in C. 

I’ll take it.


----------



## JeffW

Beast2Prince said:


> I’m surprised to be in corral B for the marathon considering I entered an expected finish of 4:30 with a 1/2 POT of 1:54. With the issues I had during training I’ll probably start in the back of the corral just to stay out of the way of much faster runners.



As far as I can tell, the anticipated finish time field is completely useless if you submit a POT below the cutoff.  A 1:54 half marathon translates to roughly 3:58 in many finish time calculators.


----------



## StarGirl11

Count me in the F crowd. Just happy not to be in the last one with the new format


----------



## DOOM1001

Corral D for the full,however I keep telling myself every year I might just go back to the last corral and start with the balloon ladies and see what happens,this might just be the year.Gotta do something different,all the fulls lately feel the same,also try to ride Everest,only full that its been open by the time I got there was my first in 2013.You know what I'm 90% I want to try it this year.


----------



## RENThead09

rteetz said:


> Yep, that's the plan. I'll get pre-race photos during 5K and 10K but not before the half and full.



exactly this!!!!


----------



## CanadianPaco

I'm in E! Do they/will they post the 10km corrals?


----------



## RENThead09

E for me.   was secretly hoping for D with my time, but once Disney adds a little because of the 4 days of running, pushed me to E.  Will take it though.  Nice to have a little cushion in case the ribs aren't fully healed for the weekend.


----------



## huskies90

We are just doing the half - I got coral A -- Would have been in B based on last year's structure.  My daughter is in D and my wife, who never submitted a POT got G. I am glad she is not in H. I am planning to drop back from my coral to run with her.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Bib 339...I'll be with quite a few people not having nearly as much fun as I will


----------



## MRL214

Beast2Prince said:


> I’m surprised to be in corral B for the marathon considering I entered an expected finish of 4:30 with a 1/2 POT of 1:54. With the issues I had during training I’ll probably start in the back of the corral just to stay out of the way of much faster runners.


I'm also shocked that I'm in corral B...I submitted the same expected finish time of 4:30 with a PoT of 1:52...maybe this will motivate me to finish a few minutes faster?  Haha


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My husband is in C.  He’s happy with that.


----------



## Keels

kywyldcat03 said:


> If my calculations are correct, being in Corral D, I will have 6,757 Full (5,710 Half) starting before me and 16,829 Full (18,975 Half) starting after me.  Also, 40% of the runners in the marathon and 47% of the runners in the half marathon are in Corrals G & H.



They're going to need at least eight mini-waves in these corrals to ease congestion, minimum ...


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Anyone have a guess how far ahead of the sweepers the first wave of corral G will start in the half? That's where my rD group will be starting and I want to have some idea how much character time we have along the route.


----------



## FFigawi

BuckeyeBama said:


> Anyone have a guess how far ahead of the sweepers the first wave of corral G will start in the half? That's where my rD group will be starting and I want to have some idea how much character time we have along the route.



Based on past practice with the mini-waves, I guess they'll gain at least six minutes on the end of corral G, another 2-4 minutes before H starts, and then another 6-8 minutes before the balloon ladies cross the line.


----------



## sunshine girl

I'm in corral F for the marathon. Yay!

FWIW: I did not submit a POT (didn't have a recent half marathon result) but I still entered my estimated finish time of 5:30. And just hoped for the best, knowing that I could still be placed in the last corral without a POT.

However, I then did the Wine and Dine half in November in just under 2:40. That was too late for this POT deadline but I kind of wonder if they are able to correlate that runDisney race result when assigning corrals for January?

Or maybe not and they just trust my estimated finish. Who knows! Just glad to be in corral F.


----------



## cavepig

Dis_Yoda said:


> My husband is in C.  He’s happy with that.


C here too! 


Interesting how E is smaller than even C & D, must not be as many submit that range.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

FFigawi said:


> Based on past practice with the mini-waves, I guess they'll gain at least six minutes on the end of corral G, another 2-4 minutes before H starts, and then another 6-8 minutes before the balloon ladies cross the line.


Thanks - so 14-18 minutes. We can make up more time by moving faster than the 16 minute per mile pace, but I have never been back there. 

Is it so crowded that we shouldn't expect to move faster than a 16 minute/mile pace? Also, how long are the character lines that far back in the corwds?

If we can get 5 or 6 character photos along the course, my wife will be happy. Think that is reasonable?


----------



## rteetz

kywyldcat03 said:


> Also, 40% of the runners in the marathon and 47% of the runners in the half marathon are in Corrals G & H.


That's nuts.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

I am in Corral D for Dopey and staying at POFQ (sorry, I know that question is super old by now).

Work has been insane and I have only run twice in the past three weeks. I am definitely going to be able to finish, but I will need to change my expectations a bit. Lots of pictures and enjoying the atmosphere - we are also doing a lot of commando park touring Wednesday through Saturday and booked Mickey’s Backyard BBQ (unlimited beer, wine, and sangria) for Saturday night. This is really going to be more about the fun and not at all about achievement.

See you guys there!


----------



## Ariel484

@Dis5150 sorry to hear about the pup.


----------



## Keels

Event Guide says that 5K and 10K will start every 8-15 minutes ... that feels like a lot more time between corrals than before? Or maybe I just try to block it out because Carissa?


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Event Guide says that 5K and 10K will start every 8-15 minutes ... that feels like a lot more time between corrals than before? Or maybe I just try to block it out because Carissa?


That does seem like a lot longer.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Keels said:


> Event Guide says that 5K and 10K will start every 8-15 minutes ... that feels like a lot more time between corrals than before? Or maybe I just try to block it out because Carissa?


Or maybe they are taking into account the waves? But yeah, 15 minutes seems like a lot.


----------



## croach

Dis5150 said:


> We need corrals. I have had the day from hell and this would help greatly. Had to put my sweet baby Spock to sleep and just buried him in our back 40.



Sorry to hear about your pupper. Very sad. 



BuckeyeBama said:


> The strategy with these corrals is simple - get there early, don't mess around in the pre-race area, head straight to the corrals and move to the very front of your corral.



Or be like those people that wait the last minute and then force their way to the front of the corral. actually don’t be that person.


----------



## CanadianPaco

cavepig said:


> C here too!
> 
> 
> Interesting how E is smaller than even C & D, must not be as many submit that range.


Where are the corral sizes posted?


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Or be like those people that wait the last minute and then force their way to the front of the corral. actually don’t be that person.



@croach = The RunDisney After School Special


----------



## Disney at Heart

@Dis5150 Sorry about your fur baby.

Corral D for me and C for DH. He will probably come back with me for the marathon. He has done it for the past two years! That way, when I get to the point that I think I can't go on, I have him to say, "Come on, you can do it."
@DopeyBadger I think your speculation on corrals was correct!


----------



## Pluto0809

Are there links for the 5K for us lowly racers only running that one?


----------



## rteetz

Pluto0809 said:


> Are there links for the 5K for us lowly racers only running that one?


You won't know which 5K corral you are in until you get your bib. runDisney does not release that ahead of time.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Dis5150 said:


> We need corrals. I have had the day from hell and this would help greatly. Had to put my sweet baby Spock to sleep and just buried him in our back 40.



I missed this earlier when I saw the corral stuff.  I’m so sorry!  I remember your post after I had posted about my Jafar.  You’re in my thoughts!  And I’m crying along with you.


----------



## Pluto0809

rteetz said:


> You won't know which 5K corral you are in until you get your bib. runDisney does not release that ahead of time.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Dis5150 said:


> We need corrals. I have had the day from hell and this would help greatly. Had to put my sweet baby Spock to sleep and just buried him in our back 40.


So Sorry @Dis5150.

As to Corrals, I am in E.


----------



## Dr Q

I'm in F here.


----------



## Anisum

I'm in F. That's the fun, fantastic, fabulous, etc. corral right? I think those sound like Disney approved adjectives.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Keels said:


> Event Guide says that 5K and 10K will start every 8-15 minutes ... that feels like a lot more time between corrals than before? Or maybe I just try to block it out because Carissa?


She is like nails on the chalkboard for me!!


----------



## mrsg00fy

sorry. duplicate post.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Excuse me ahead of time for my ignorance, but where can I find my actual corral placement?  I see the PDF file that outlines each corral, and based on these numbers, I should be in corral E, based on the time I entered.  But, is there a link to a site where I can confirm this?  Thank you in advance for assisting!


----------



## baxter24

I am in D but I will be dropping back to F with my dad for the half.


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> Event Guide says that 5K and 10K will start every 8-15 minutes ... that feels like a lot more time between corrals than before? Or maybe I just try to block it out because Carissa?



@DopeyBadger will be finished before the second coral starts.


----------



## TeeterTots

D for me. Only running the Marathon


----------



## rteetz

Jim Tancredi said:


> Excuse me ahead of time for my ignorance, but where can I find my actual corral placement?  I see the PDF file that outlines each corral, and based on these numbers, I should be in corral E, based on the time I entered.  But, is there a link to a site where I can confirm this?  Thank you in advance for assisting!


The bib number on your waiver will tell you which corral you are in based on the chart.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

rteetz said:


> The bib number on your waiver will tell you which corral you are in based on the chart.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

rteetz said:


> The bib number on your waiver will tell you which corral you are in based on the chart.


Awesome!  Thank you very much!


----------



## michigandergirl

This is so exciting!!! I'm in corral C, but I may drop back to D to support a friend.


----------



## bellrae

D for me, but looks like I only just missed out on the cut off for C.


----------



## TCB in FLA

ywgckp said:


> I’m in E but it looks like I just missed out on D.


Me too!


----------



## courtneybeth

A very happy CORRAL E here.  

Feeling a small victory - I worked hard for this corral. Now it's time to see what I can do


----------



## Novatrix

Corral D here and pretty excited. Now onto agonizing about whether to wear a costume or not.


----------



## rteetz

All Star Movies 3
All Star Music 2 
All Star Sports 7
Art of Animation 4
Pop Century 14
Caribbean Beach 5
Coronado Springs 8
Ft. Wilderness 2
Port Orleans French Quarter 4
Port Orleans Riverside 8
Animal Kingdom Lodge 8
Bay Lake Tower 3
Beach/Yacht Club 14
Boardwalk Inn 7
Contemporary 4
Grand Floridian 1
Old Key West 7
Polynesian 5
Saratoga Springs 16
Wilderness Lodge 3
Offsite 8
Shades of Green 1
Swan and Dolphin 0


----------



## KSellers88

HOORAY! Corral C for me! Just missed out on corral B, but I am happy with my placement.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Well, I just found my first disappointment with the marathon.  I learned tat I'm in Corral G, yet I submitted proof of time in September that would have placed my in Corral E.  Truth is, I could finish in less than 5 hours.  Granted, that's not setting the road on fire, but my submission qualified for a much higher placement.  Looks like I'll be standing around for an hour or so before I can get moving. Can anyone tell me what the purpose of submitting a proof of time for corral placement, if it isn't going to be taken into consideration?  And, yes.....the submission was complete, including link, and was submitted in September, long before the 10/3 deadline.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Jim Tancredi said:


> Well, I just found my first disappointment with the marathon.  I learned tat I'm in Corral G, yet I submitted proof of time in September that would have placed my in Corral E.  Truth is, I could finish in less than 5 hours.  Granted, that's not setting the road on fire, but my submission qualified for a much higher placement.  Looks like I'll be standing around for an hour or so before I can get moving. Can anyone tell me what the purpose of submitting a proof of time for corral placement, if it isn't going to be taken into consideration?  And, yes.....the submission was complete, including link, and was submitted in September, long before the 10/3 deadline.



You could always try to visit Runner’s Relations if you have proof that it was submitted


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Dis_Yoda said:


> You could always try to visit Runner’s Relations if you have proof that it was submitted


Thank you for the reply Dis Yoda!  I will try that.  I have a feeling this is all set in stone, and there's no turning back from the placements.  Would I visit runner relations online or on-site at Disney?  My proof was submitted directly thru Active.com, as part of my overall registration.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

E for me.  I trained hard to get to E.  3 years ago I started running with C25K and my first run/walk in that had me at 22 min miles.  My goal was to do a half in Vegas to get in under 13 min miles to get a placement for this race.  DH worked his butt off in hopes of getting A and he did that so I'm very proud for him.  We are both doing Dopey.


----------



## camaker

Wow!  I take a little time after work to actually complete a training run and this place explodes!  

The good news:  I'll be running Dopey from Corral B

The bad news:  So, so sorry for your loss @Dis5150!


----------



## FFigawi

@Keels 10 minutes sounds about right for the 5/10k corrals. We finished the 5k last year from A before the last corrals started.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Here's a breakdown of the corrals:

 

That's number of bibs per corral for each solo, Goofy, and Dopey.  Then in blue the total # of bibs.  In yellow is the sum total of all bibs.  The pink is a running cumulative total and then green is a % of the field ahead of that corral.  Looks like ~40% of the field in the Marathon is in G and H and 47% in the Half Marathon.

Looks like 9516 Dopey bibs instead of 7970 like last year.  So do we think they moved the ~12,000 runner cap of the 5k/10k up or reduced the spots even more.  I've got to believe the cap moved up to ~14,000 total runners.



FFigawi said:


> @Keels 10 minutes sounds about right for the 5/10k corrals. We finished the 5k last year from A before the last corrals started.



I concur that's what I had last year (10 min per corral).  But does the increase in Dopey bibs by 1600 possibly influence some corrals being 8 minutes and others more towards 15 I wonder?  More total runners on the 5k/10k course?


----------



## DopeyBadger

Here's my guess on timing for the HM and M:

 

I used the total number of people crossing the line and the rate at which they crossed in 2017.  Using that I came up with a rough guess as to how many minutes each corral would be.  Then I broke corrals into pieces based on their size (A, B, C, D, and E into two pieces and F, G, and H into three pieces).  Without looking I was able to get the timing of the corrals into the same timeframe as 2017.  So I feel relatively good about these predictions.


----------



## cburnett11

My crew spans 4 corrals:  B, E, E, F, G.  Interesting observation.  The person in G didn’t have the worst proof of time, but submitted an estimate of 5 hours flat (just wasn’t really thinking). It’s like Disney said “uh no” and went strictly by her POT equivalent.  The number is near the very front of G.  The F had a POT equivalent slightly worse than the G but I think we put down 530 even... so ended up ahead of her.


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> Looks like 9516 Dopey bibs instead of 7970 like last year. So do we think they moved the ~12,000 runner cap of the 5k/10k up or reduced the spots even more. I've got to believe the cap moved up to ~14,000 total runners.


I'd imagine they moved the cap up as well.


----------



## DopeyBadger

So using the % of Dopey bibs in different 5k/10k corrals from 2017, I will be using a cutoff of ~1650 bibs per corral.  This is a pure guess, but it matches reasonably well with taking the Marathon POT and equating a 5k or 10k McMillan race equivalency:


----------



## Dawn71

DopeyBadger said:


> Here's my guess on timing for the HM and M:
> 
> View attachment 288509
> 
> I used the total number of people crossing the line and the rate at which they crossed in 2017.  Using that I came up with a rough guess as to how many minutes each corral would be.  Then I broke corrals into pieces based on their size (A, B, C, D, and E into two pieces and F, G, and H into three pieces).  Without looking I was able to get the timing of the corrals into the same timeframe as 2017.  So I feel relatively good about these predictions.



This is my first Disney and first marathon. I'm a slow runner, and in G. That is a serious number of people in my corral, so the question is, are there actual waves by bib # within the corral, or do we self-place?


----------



## rteetz

Dawn71 said:


> This is my first Disney and first marathon. I'm a slow runner, and in G. That is a serious number of people in my corral, so the question is, are there actual waves by bib # within the corral, or do we self-place?


The mini waves will be self placed basically. The corrals themselves are done by bib number. The closer to the front the earlier wave you will be in.


----------



## Dawn71

rteetz said:


> The mini waves will be self placed basically. The corrals themselves are done by bib number. The closer to the front the earlier wave you will be in.



Thanks, and that explains the pushing and shoving to get to the front?


----------



## ChipNDale86

Barely made it into Coral B for Dopey, very excited about that!  Running the half with 2 college buddies who are in D so I'll move back and start with them on Saturday.

Can't wait to get down to Orlando!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Dawn71 said:


> Thanks, and that explains the pushing and shoving to get to the front?


No, those are just jerks being jerks.


----------



## emilyindisney

Corral E for me! Sounds like that will be a pretty good place in the field so I'm happy.


----------



## Dawn71

For anyone staying, or has stayed, at Shades of Green, do they have their own buses for the marathon? Does it make more sense to walk to the monorail at the Polynesian?


----------



## ZellyB

Dawn71 said:


> For anyone staying, or has stayed, at Shades of Green, do they have their own buses for the marathon? Does it make more sense to walk to the monorail at the Polynesian?



Shades of Green has buses. We used those and had no problems when we stayed their previously. I wouldn’t do the extra walking to the monorail.


----------



## huskies90

Does anyone know the logic in reducing the corals? I have to think it will be much more difficult managing the crowds into 2 ginormous corals rather than splitting them up to smaller numbers. This is my first rundisney race so I am trying to get my head around managing 27K people at the start of the race. What are the advantages/disadvantages doing it this way?


----------



## bryana

Another E.


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> Does anyone know the logic in reducing the corals? I have to think it will be much more difficult managing the crowds into 2 ginormous corals rather than splitting them up to smaller numbers. This is my first rundisney race so I am trying to get my head around managing 27K people at the start of the race. What are the advantages/disadvantages doing it this way?


I think that is the question many of us are trying to figure out. Since 2014 when Dopey was added they have been A-P (I believe?).


----------



## DopeyBadger

*2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List
*
Hi all!  I'm ready to start putting together the Marathon Weekend DIS List.  The intent of this file is to help bring our community together and put a comprehensive list of items in one place.  It'll include corral placement, expected pace, whether you plan to attend the pre-meetup, and most importantly a bevy of timing predictions on when you'll hit milestones.  This sheet can very useful for yourself on the course in knowing how close you are to getting a Margarita, riding Everest, staying away from the balloon ladies, how much extra character time you have or beating the sunrise for a certain race.  It's also helpful for your spectators in having a general idea when you should hit certain milestones on course.  I'll preface all of this by saying this is an educated guess on my part.  It is not official in any way.  Rather an accumulation of different pieces of data to give it my best shot.  

First Off - Here is the Preliminary Race Meet-Up Information for either pre/post race.  (And yes I know the pic says 2017 but the 2018 version is very similar in the guide)

5k
 

10k
 

HM
 

M
 

Hurricane Hannah's
 

DATW
 

*The information I need from you:*
-If you are running Goofy/Dopey, please fill out a "form" for each individual race.  That means you fill out the below form four times for Dopey and two times for Goofy.
-If you are running Dopey, please tell me which of the following corrals for the 5k/10k you will be in based on my _pure guess prediction_ on corral breakdown:
 
-If you are running the 5k or 10k as a solo bib (not a Dopey bib), then review your registration on Active.com and see which drop-down estimated pace you chose.  Then use the chart above to _guess_ at your corral.

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 
Name (optional) - 
DIS Name - 
Costume - 
Corral - 
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - 
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - 
Expected Pace - 

After the number of entries starts to slow down, I'll pull the data together and make a first draft.  I'll continue to accept forms for as long as I am still at home (leave January 2nd), but the earlier the better for me.


----------



## bryana

Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Bryana (surprising, I know )
DIS Name - bryana
Costume - I'm super behind the ball on this but plan on finally putting in work this weekend. I am thinking Robin Hood, though.
Corral - E
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - I'm not a definite but I'll say yes.
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front.
Expected Pace - Being conservative, 12ish.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Hello DIS-stressed?-folks, new poster here.
I've been lurking amidst all the excitement and rapport so decided to join in.

I am a long time WDW Marathoner and have posted at other DR-style sites many moons ago under the same pseudonym.
I'm solo, doing the marathon for the 12th time in a row and considering the Hurricane Hannah meet-up and Drinking Around The World.
(Familiar with both...ahem)
You guys seem to have fun and be of like mind so why not?

I want to thank DopeyBadger for posting approximate start times for each corral in the marathon.
I'm in Corral E and I hear a lot of hand-ringing about corral positioning.
I'm actually considering droping back a little bit.
Timing is everything! 
In the past, mile 7 (now 5) was MK and the sun rising over the Contemporary was timed perfectly as I rolled toward the Castle.
I ran one year as the second to last person to start the race.
I was injured and didn't want to start until the last minute. I just sat on the asphalt waiting. 
Another guy was determined to start last and I didn't object.
I seemed to have a better race and finished happy.

Likewise, I did the Inaugural Dopey and my friend with no proof of time went off in the last corral. 
He passed me at WWOS and finished in 4:19.
Of course WHEN I start will DOTW, not DATW-Drinking Around The World-...Depending On The Weather!


----------



## FFigawi

DopeyBadger said:


> *2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List*
> 
> *The information I need from you:*
> -If you are running Goofy/Dopey, please fill out a "form" for each individual race.  That means you fill out the below form four times for Dopey and two times for Goofy.
> -If you are running Dopey, please tell me which of the following corrals for the 5k/10k you will be in based on my _pure guess prediction_ on corral breakdown:
> View attachment 288517
> -If you are running the 5k or 10k as a solo bib (not a Dopey bib), then review your registration on Active.com and see which drop-down estimated pace you chose.  Then use the chart above to _guess_ at your corral.



Thanks for pulling this together!!

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5k
Name (optional) - John
DIS Name - FFigawi
Costume - TBD
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back
Expected Pace - 930

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 10k
Name (optional) - John
DIS Name - FFigawi
Costume - Inside Out
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back
Expected Pace - 945

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - John
DIS Name - FFigawi
Costume - Bob's Barricades
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 8:55

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - John
DIS Name - FFigawi
Costume - TBD
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back
Expected Pace - 945 while running between pictures, rides, bars, and aid stations


----------



## Chaitali

Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Chaitali
DIS Name - Chaitali
Costume - Stitch
Corral - G
Planning to attend the Pre-race meet up - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 15 minutes per mile


----------



## rteetz

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Ryan T
DIS Name - rteetz
Costume - TBD
Corral - D? for 5K
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front hopefully
Expected Pace - 10ish minutes depending on stops

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Ryan T
DIS Name - rteetz
Costume - Hawaiian theme
Corral - D?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 10ish minutes

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - Ryan T
DIS Name - rteetz
Costume - Green Aliens
Corral - G
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 10-11 minutes

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - Ryan T
DIS Name - rteetz
Costume - Dopey Shirt
Corral - G
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 10-11 minutes


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

Hopefully this doesn't get lost in all the excitement of our corrals.  We have race retreat.   How do we actually get into the Expo at 10am?  Do we just print our form from Active with the QR code and they scan us in?  I'm assuming when we get into the Expo we go someplace (maybe by bib pickup) and get a wrist band or something to get into the tents on Sat and Sun mornings?  Thanks!


----------



## camaker

huskies90 said:


> Does anyone know the logic in reducing the corals? I have to think it will be much more difficult managing the crowds into 2 ginormous corals rather than splitting them up to smaller numbers. This is my first rundisney race so I am trying to get my head around managing 27K people at the start of the race. What are the advantages/disadvantages doing it this way?





rteetz said:


> I think that is the question many of us are trying to figure out. Since 2014 when Dopey was added they have been A-P (I believe?).



Everything in today's corporate world is cost driven. I see two potential savings from cutting the corrals in half right off the top of my head. 

First, assuming you only get fireworks at the start of each corral and not at the beginning of each wave within a corral, you've cut your pyrotechnic budget in half. 

Second, assuming you maintain one entrance to each corral of the same size (or close) as current, you've cut your corral volunteers in half. I know they're volunteers, but the freebies they get for volunteering cost Disney/RunDisney and that can add up. 

This is just my speculation, though.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Everything in today's corporate world is cost driven. I see two potential savings from cutting the corrals in half right off the top of my head.
> 
> First, assuming you only get fireworks at the start of each corral and not at the beginning of each wave within a corral, you've cut your pyrotechnic budget in half.
> 
> Second, assuming you maintain one entrance to each corral of the same size (or close) as current, you've cut your corral volunteers in half. I know they're volunteers, but the freebies they get for volunteering cost Disney/RunDisney and that can add up.
> 
> This is just my speculation, though.


Yeah I suppose that is likely the case but you'd think they'd be saving money now with no West Coast races.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Yeah I suppose that is likely the case but you'd think they'd be saving money now with no West Coast races.



If you operate on the assumption that RunDisney turns a profit on each race weekend they are actually losing a LOT of money with the cancellation of half their race weekends!  That makes squeezing cost savings out of the remaining races all the more imperative.


----------



## ChipNDale86

Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Daniel
DIS Name - ChipnDale86
Costume - Blue Chip n Dale Shirt
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 8:30

Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Daniel
DIS Name - ChipnDale86
Costume - Green Chip n Dale Shirt
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 9:00

Race - Half
Name (optional) - Daniel
DIS Name - ChipnDale86
Costume - Blue Chip n Dale Shirt
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 10:00

Race - Full
Name (optional) - Daniel
DIS Name - ChipnDale86
Costume - Green Chip n Dale Shirt
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 9:30 (unless I'm feeling good and I'll shoot for 9:00)

Thanks so much @DopeyBadger !!!


----------



## MissLiss279

OrangeBirdGirl said:


> Hopefully this doesn't get lost in all the excitement of our corrals.  We have race retreat.   How do we actually get into the Expo at 10am?  Do we just print our form from Active with the QR code and they scan us in?  I'm assuming when we get into the Expo we go someplace (maybe by bib pickup) and get a wrist band or something to get into the tents on Sat and Sun mornings?  Thanks!


Last year they sent an email that you were supposed to print and bring (maybe you could just show it on your phone), but I think it had a QR code on it.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Dis_Yoda said:


> You could always try to visit Runner’s Relations if you have proof that it was submitted



Hi Dis Yoda!  I researched the Runner's Relations contact you mentioned regarding my misplacement in the corrals, and I found this website to share with others who may have been placed in the wrong corral:  https://www.fitdisneymom.com/how-to-fix-wrong-corral-placement-at-a-run-disney-race/

I've already contacted RunDisney and Trackshack and supplied the info that is needed to fix the error.  Now all I can do is hope for the best, and that it can potentially be taken acre of at the expo, or if I'm lucky, maybe before. I'm not holding my breath but it's worth a shot.   In any event, hopefully this website can be of some assistance to others.


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> First, assuming you only get fireworks at the start of each corral and not at the beginning of each wave within a corral, you've cut your pyrotechnic budget in half.



You'd think ... but they did fireworks for the start of every wave during Wine & Dine - and they were pretty legit fireworks from the field that used to be the Speedway next to the Heroes parking area at TTC. So ... crapshoot.



Jim Tancredi said:


> Hi Dis Yoda!  I researched the Runner's Relations contact you mentioned regarding my misplacement in the corrals, and I found this website to share with others who may have been placed in the wrong corral:  https://www.fitdisneymom.com/how-to-fix-wrong-corral-placement-at-a-run-disney-race/
> 
> I've already contacted RunDisney and Trackshack and supplied the info that is needed to fix the error.  Now all I can do is hope for the best, and that it can potentially be taken acre of at the expo, or if I'm lucky, maybe before. I'm not holding my breath but it's worth a shot.   In any event, hopefully this website can be of some assistance to others.



At this point, nobody online or on the phone will be able to do anything for you - nor will they make the effort to, unless there was a major error on their part (ie. you should be in A but are corralled in E). In all likelihood, they're going to tell you the exact things I'm going to tell you know:

1. Check your Active.com Registration and make sure that you have a current Proof of Time (occurring at a race within the last two years, is of a distance of 10 miles or greater, and has a link to view official results).
2. Check your ESTIMATED TIME OF FINISH. If you did not change this to correspond to what your Proof of Time equates to, they will likely not move you as this was where you said you would finish, regardless of your Proof of Time ... Disney doesn't do math to benefit you when it comes to these things.

IF your Proof of Time meets all these critieria AND your estimated falls in line with that Proof of Time, print out your registration from Active.com and bring it with you to the Expo. Also, bookmark on your phone the website that shows your OFFICIAL Proof of Time (or print it off as well, sometimes the internet connection isn't great at WWoS).

Pick up your bib from the Volunteer at Bib Pick-Up ... don't bother asking them about changing corrals, as they not only don't know about protocol, they have no say in the matter either.

Go over to Runner Relations and get in line. Be prepared to wait. When it's your turn, show them your Active.com Registration, your proof of time and your bib and ask what you could've done differently to be corralled in E. They may help you, or they may send you on your way.

If I had to guess, your Estimated Time submitted doesn't align with your Proof of Time and that's why you were placed where you were. If there was an issue with your Proof of Time as submitted, you'd probably be in H (based on my recent experience at Wine & Dine).

Anyway. Good luck.


----------



## Keels

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Keels
DIS Name - Keels
Costume - Panchito
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - Aw, Hell. Pace? (13:00/mm roughly for character stops)

Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Keels
DIS Name - Keels
Costume - Green Fairy
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - The question again? (Actually, I may shoot for a PR depending on weather ... so either 9:30/mm or 13:00/mm otherwise)

Race - Half
Name (optional) - Keels
DIS Name - Keels
Costume - Bob's Barricades
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - This is starting to feel personal (13:00/mm again)

Race - 'Thon-Tha-Thon-Thon-Thon
Name (optional) - Keels
DIS Name - Keels
Costume - VIP Plaid
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - Whatever gets me 2+ drinks, ~2 rides, good character photos and a finish under 6:30


----------



## RENThead09

Keels said:


> *Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
> 
> 
> Race - 'Thon-Tha-Thon-Thon-Thon
> Name (optional) - Keels
> DIS Name - Keels
> Costume - VIP Plaid
> Corral - C
> Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
> Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
> Expected Pace - Whatever gets me 2+ drinks, ~2 rides, good character photos and a finish under 6:30




LOVE LOVE LOVE your marathon outfit concept!!!!!!!


----------



## Keels

RENThead09 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE your marathon outfit concept!!!!!!!



Thanks!!!

My two besties and I were supposed to run as VIPs in January this year for the Marathon, but it was WAY too cold ... so instead of hiding our cute outfits under layers and layers, we're gonna give it a go again in 2018!


----------



## RENThead09

*Thank you for doing this!  Way above and beyond!*

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5k
Name (optional) - Pat
DIS Name -  RENThead09 (No Day But Today!)
Costume - Figment
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - middle
Expected Pace -  11


Race - 10k
Name (optional) - Pat
DIS Name -   RENThead09
Costume - Minnie Mouse
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - nope
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - middle
Expected Pace -11


Race - half
Name (optional) - Pat
DIS Name -   RENThead09
Costume - Neon Yellow Mickey Knows
Corral - E
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - nope
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 12


Race - full
Name (optional) - Pat
DIS Name -   RENThead09
Costume - Team Homes For Our Troops
Corral - E
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - nope
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - front
Expected Pace -13


----------



## Baloo in MI

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5K (with daughter)
Name (optional) - Charlie (and Bella)
DIS Name - Baloo in MI
Costume - not sure yet
Corral - A, but running out of B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back of corral
Expected Pace - 9:30(ish)

Race - 10k
Name (optional) - Charlie
DIS Name - Baloo in MI
Costume - no
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 8:30

Race - Half Marathon
Name (optional) - Charlie
DIS Name - Baloo in MI
Costume - no
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace -8:45-9:00

Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Charlie
DIS Name - Baloo in MI
Costume - no
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace -9:00-9:15

Getting so excited!!!!


----------



## kski907

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Kelly
DIS Name - kski907
Costume - oswald
Corral - D/E 
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No 
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 13:00

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Kelly
DIS Name - kski907
Costume - Minnie in Pink
Corral - D/E 
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 11:30

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - Kelly
DIS Name - kski907
Costume - Cheshire Cat
Corral - G (headed back with DD)
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 13:00

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - Kelly
DIS Name - kski907
Costume - Figment
Corral - F
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes 
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 13:00-14:00


----------



## Dawn71

ZellyB said:


> Shades of Green has buses. We used those and had no problems when we stayed their previously. I wouldn’t do the extra walking to the monorail.


Thank you!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Corral C for me, H for BRF (we knew this would happen as she didn't send POT in time).  Still trying to decide if I'm going to hang back with her, or start in my corral


DopeyBadger said:


> Here's my guess on timing for the HM and M:
> 
> View attachment 288509
> 
> I used the total number of people crossing the line and the rate at which they crossed in 2017.  Using that I came up with a rough guess as to how many minutes each corral would be.  Then I broke corrals into pieces based on their size (A, B, C, D, and E into two pieces and F, G, and H into three pieces).  Without looking I was able to get the timing of the corrals into the same timeframe as 2017.  So I feel relatively good about these predictions.


This timing chart is very useful for me right now in trying to decide to stay back or go and then try and meet up with her.  Thanks for being our data master extraordinaire @DopeyBadger 

Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Jenny
DIS Name - disneydaydreamer33
Costume - INKnBURN Hawaiin (Moana) theme
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - If possible!
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - probably middle or back
Expected Pace - 12:00 I would guess for this race
.


----------



## bryana

Keels said:


> Expected Pace - Whatever gets me 2+ drinks, ~2 rides, good character photos and a finish under 6:30



I'd like a submit a change for my expected pace to this instead because while I'd like to keep my running pace somewhere around 12ish, it'll actually end up being whatever pace this is, as those are my real goals for the race. 

I'm also a spreadsheet person (Hello, my name is Bryana, and I'm also addicted to Spreadsheets ) and I made a tab in the trip planning spreadsheet that's just dedicated to marathon timing, for my family to reference for spectating. I think it's safe to say that I'm a little obsessive that I made this over a month ago (also because I couldn't have something not be in 5 minute increments LOL).


----------



## Dawn71

Race - Full
Name (optional) - Dawn
DIS Name - dawn71
Costume - Belle
Corral - G
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle, I think
Expected Pace - 13:00-14:00

My husband:

Race - Full
Name (optional) - Shane
DIS Name - 
Costume - Beast
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back
Expected Pace - 8:00-8:30


----------



## Mary9876

Race - Full
Name (optional) - Mary
DIS Name - Mary9876
Costume - none 
Corral - H
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle 
Expected Pace - 13:00-14:00

If I get there early I’ll come to the meet up but I’m thinking I’ll be on the later side since I won’t leave till after 6.


----------



## Z-Knight

sooooo many pages in a few hours....has anyone asked why they reduced the total number of corrals? I guess there will be waves in each corral


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Z-Knight said:


> sooooo many pages in a few hours....has anyone asked why they reduced the total number of corrals? I guess there will be waves in each corral



That's what they have been doing since Dark Side!  The waves aren't that bad.


----------



## rootbeerkid

Race - Half
Name (optional) - Bill
DIS Name - RootbeerKid
Costume - Is "old man" a costume?  May have to actually do something as this costume may be frightening.
Corral - H. Balloon ladies are so very misunderstood. Maybe the costume should be as a balloon lady.
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 10:30 if crowds permit and the character visitation temptation doesn't overwhelm


----------



## PCFriar80

Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Jim
DIS Name - PCFriar80
Costume - No
Corral - B 
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 9:15

Race - Half
Name (optional) - Jim
DIS Name - PCFriar80
Costume - No
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 9:30


----------



## JClimacus

I was put in the A corral for Goofy with a 1:42 half POT - looks like I just squeaked in. I'll be running C in the half to run with my daughter and sons.
*
Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - David
DIS Name - JClimacus
Costume - TBD
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 10:00

Race - Full
Name (optional) - David
DIS Name - JClimacus
Costume - TBD
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 9:00


----------



## Sailormoon2

Keels said:


> So half the field across two corrals. Seems reasonable.






cavepig said:


> C here too!


C for me too!! Very pleased with that!!




DopeyBadger said:


> *Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
> Expected Pace -


Race - *5K*
Name (optional) - Serena
DIS Name -Sailormoon2
Costume -Lime Green-"Bounding" as Tink
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - YES
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front!
Expected Pace: 10:00

Race - 10*K*
Name (optional) - Serena
DIS Name -Sailormoon2
Costume -Black with horns-"Bounding" as Maleficent
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - YES
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front!
Expected Pace: 10:00

Race - *1/2*
Name (optional) - Serena
DIS Name -Sailormoon2
Costume -Red Incredibles with mask (3 of us-with Dad and his wife)
Corral - H as I will drop back to be with my family
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - NO
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front!
Expected Pace: 10:30

Race - *Marathon*
Name (optional) - Serena
DIS Name -Sailormoon2
Costume -Blue InB winter design- "Bounding" as "Frozen"
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - YES
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front!
Expected Pace: 11:00

*Thank you @DopeyBadger for organizing this fantastic resourse!!*


----------



## LSUfan4444

huskies90 said:


> I have to think it will be much more difficult managing the crowds into 2 ginormous corals rather than splitting them up to smaller numbers. This is my first rundisney race so I am trying to get my head around managing 27K people at the start of the race.



Ive done the disney marathon 4 times and it's always been with the smaller corrals like this and it isn't that bad. Waiting at the start sucks, there's no getting around that but the crowds "thin" fairly quickly after the race begins and then it becomes the biggest group run you've ever been on. The key is be patient that first mile or two. Sacrifice a couple of minutes to just hold your line, have fun, stay relaxed, talk to a few people and warm up.


----------



## LSUfan4444

And, did I read this right...someone is compromising a list of bars that will be open on the course?


----------



## Sailormoon2

Well I just printed my Dad and his wife's waivers, and I don't know what she did when she registered but she's in the H. They are only running the 1/2. They are both Boston Marathoners, meaning they are FAST- My Dad's bib puts him in A! I'm going to have them look into it their active account, but I may end up having to drop back to H for that one race. Very unexpected as we figured they would be the ones dropping back to my corral.


----------



## jmasgat

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5k
Name (optional) - Maura
DIS Name - jmasgat
Costume - None
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back, I guess
Expected Pace - Easy 10mpm

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 10k
Name (optional) - Maura
DIS Name - jmasgat
Costume - None
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back, I guess
Expected Pace - Easy 10mpm

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - Maura
DIS Name - jmasgat
Costume - None
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back, I guess
Expected Pace - Easy 10mpm

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - Maura
DIS Name - jmasgat
Costume - None
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral -Front, if possible
Expected Pace - 9:30


----------



## LSUfan4444

*Race - *Full Marathon
*Name (optional) - *Adam
*DIS Name - *LSUfan4444
*Costume - *n/a 
*Corral - *A
*Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - *Very possible. Monday is our Epcot day. I will try.
*Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - *middle
*Expected Pace - *Im going to be running about 8:15/8:20 but will likely finish about 8:45 due to pictures and beer


----------



## MissLiss279

Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Melissa
DIS Name - MissLiss279 
Costume - SparkleSkirt
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - maybe, I’ll be in the race retreat ahead of time
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - middle
Expected Pace - 11ish

Race - Half Marathon
Name (optional) - Melissa
DIS Name - MissLiss279 
Costume - SparkleSkirt
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - maybe, I’ll be in the race retreat ahead of time
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - middle
Expected Pace - 10ish

Race - 10k
Name (optional) - Melissa
DIS Name - MissLiss279 
Costume - SparkleSkirt
Corral - C (probably)
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - front
Expected Pace - 9:30ish

Race - 5k
Name (optional) - Melissa
DIS Name - MissLiss279 
Costume - SparkleSkirt
Corral - C (probably)
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - front
Expected Pace - 9:00ish


----------



## Anisum

All right. Time to do this. I'm running the first two with a friend and I'm more likely to stop on that one. The Half and Full I will probably run closer to the pace my training plan estimates. No real costumes but definitely colors.

Race - *WDW 5k*
DIS Name - Anisum
Costume - None, Probably wearing a shirt from my local running group
Corral - D/E
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle?
Expected Pace - 14:00-15:00 with stops

Race - *WDW 10k*
DIS Name - Anisum
Costume - None, will be wearing purple
Corral - D/E
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle?
Expected Pace - 14:00-15:00 with stops

Race - *WDW Half Marathon*
DIS Name - Anisum
Costume -  blue with purple accents
Corral - F
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 12:15-13:00

Race - *WDW Marathon*
DIS Name - Anisum
Costume - Wearing Purple
Corral - F
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 12:45-13:15


----------



## cavepig

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Jeanne
DIS Name - Cavepig
Costume - Wilbur (Goofy & Wilbur cartoon, basically a green grasshopper),
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Hopefully
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle (I guess)
Expected Pace - 10:30 (I think...)


----------



## JClimacus

I'd like to express my appeciation to @DopeyBadger , @rteetz , @Keels especially but also to all those on this forum who do the research and share their knowledge about race weekend on this forum. It really adds to the race weekend excitement for me. Hopefully I'll see you at the marathon pre-race meetup to thank you in person!


----------



## camaker

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5k
Name (optional) - Kenn
DIS Name - camaker
Costume - None (InkNBurn shirt unless it's cold)
Corral - A(?)
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 10-11 min/mi

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 10k
Name (optional) - Kenn
DIS Name - camaker
Costume - None (InkNBurn shirt unless it's cold)
Corral - A(?)
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 10-11 min/mi

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - Kenn
DIS Name - camaker
Costume - None (InkNBurn shirt unless it's cold)
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 10-11 min/mi

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - Kenn
DIS Name - camaker
Costume - None (InkNBurn shirt unless it's cold)
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 9-9.5 min/mi


----------



## Beast2Prince

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - Brett
DIS Name - Beast2Prince
Costume - None
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back
Expected Pace - 10:30-11:00


----------



## funsizedisaster

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5k
Name (optional) - Diana
DIS Name - funsizedisaster
Costume - Kevin  (running with Russell @Sammiebuggie)
Corral - E/F?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 14:00

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 10k
Name (optional) - Diana
DIS Name - funsizedisaster
Costume - Stitch 
Corral - E
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 12:30

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - Diana
DIS Name - funsizedisaster
Costume - Tweedle Dum 
Corral - G
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back of the Front 
Expected Pace - 12:30

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - Diana
DIS Name - funsizedisaster
Costume - Dopey 
Corral - G
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back of the Front 
Expected Pace - 13:00


----------



## Simba's Girl

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Heather (w/DD Skylar)
DIS Name - Simba'sGirl
Costume - Joy (Sky-Anger)
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? -Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back (DD is only 11)
Expected Pace - 12:00

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM (for DH)*
Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Bob
DIS Name - DisneyDooDah
Costume - N/A
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - ?
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - ?
Expected Pace - 11:45


----------



## croach

Dawn71 said:


> For anyone staying, or has stayed, at Shades of Green, do they have their own buses for the marathon? Does it make more sense to walk to the monorail at the Polynesian?





ZellyB said:


> Shades of Green has buses. We used those and had no problems when we stayed their previously. I wouldn’t do the extra walking to the monorail.



I’m pretty sure that Shades of Green shared a bus with the Poly and Grand Floridian last year.


----------



## cavepig

The _*tracker*_ looks to have gone live https://track.rtrt.me/e/WDW-WDW-2018#/tracker...
okay now it works to set up alerts


----------



## Princess KP

bryana said:


> I'd like a submit a change for my expected pace to this instead because while I'd like to keep my running pace somewhere around 12ish, it'll actually end up being whatever pace this is, as those are my real goals for the race.
> 
> I'm also a spreadsheet person (Hello, my name is Bryana, and I'm also addicted to Spreadsheets ) and I made a tab in the trip planning spreadsheet that's just dedicated to marathon timing, for my family to reference for spectating. I think it's safe to say that I'm a little obsessive that I made this over a month ago (also because I couldn't have something not be in 5 minute increments LOL).


@bryana thanks for this! I'm in E as well and should be going at the same pace as you. Looks like I will be able to make it to EE at park opening. Getting excited!!


----------



## ZellyB

croach said:


> I’m pretty sure that Shades of Green shared a bus with the Poly and Grand Floridian last year.



It was back in 2013 when we rode them and my recollection was that we didn't stop anywhere else on the way there (although could just be nobody else had gotten on before us) but we did stop at Poly for sure on the way back and likely Grand Floridian.  I just don't remember.


----------



## baxter24

*Marathon weekend DIS List FORM*

Race - 5k
Name - Lauren
DIS Name - Baxter24
Costume - N/a
Corral - B?
Planning to attend the Pre-race meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of Corral? Middle
Expected Pace - 10:00-10:30

Race - 10k
Name - Lauren
DIS Name - Baxter 24
Costume - N/A
Corral - B?
Planning to attend the Pre-race meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the Corral? Middle
Expected Pace - 10:00-10:30

Race - Half Marathon 
Name - Lauren
DIS Name - Baxter 24
Costume - N/A
Corral - F
Planning to attend the Pre-race meetup? No
Front, Middle, or Back of Corral? - Middle
Expected Pace - 12:00

Race - Marathon 
Name - Lauren 
DIS Name - Baxter 24
Costume - No
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race meetup? Yes 
Front, Middle, or Back of Corral? - Middle
Expected Pace - 10:45ish


----------



## PrincessV

So I wound up in G... G for "Good grief, this corral is ginormous!"  It'll be interesting to see how many waves they do and how quickly they send them out. For DS, where we had 7,000 of us in F, they did 6 waves and it spread things out pretty well. For W&D with 6,000 in F, they only did 3 waves and it did _not_ spread out. So IDK - I don't think it'll be a disaster, but it may not be ideal.

As for getting to the front of the corral... nope. Not for me. I don't need the few extra minutes as a buffer and I have no interest in starting my race ticked off at humanity - plenty of time for that to occur over 39.3 miles! 



FFigawi said:


> Based on past practice with the mini-waves, I guess they'll gain at least six minutes on the end of corral G, another 2-4 minutes before H starts, and then another 6-8 minutes before the balloon ladies cross the line.


 I agree - that's right in line with what I've experienced at DS and W&D. And I started in F for both, so I had plenty of time to notice, lol!



BuckeyeBama said:


> Thanks - so 14-18 minutes. We can make up more time by moving faster than the 16 minute per mile pace, but I have never been back there.
> 
> Is it so crowded that we shouldn't expect to move faster than a 16 minute/mile pace? Also, how long are the character lines that far back in the corwds?
> 
> If we can get 5 or 6 character photos along the course, my wife will be happy. Think that is reasonable?


I've started at the back of F (2nd to last corral) for DS and W&D and generally run a 13:00-14:00 mile at WDW... Very rarely was I totally unable to maintain my pace. Little pockets like Cone Alley outside MK, or the sidewalks at WWOS, got tight and I just slowed to the prevailing speed, but I've always been able to go my preferred speed through most of the course. 5-6 pics is totally reasonable! I took more than that in the full last year and never came near the sweepers. You all should be fine!



Jim Tancredi said:


> Thank you for the reply Dis Yoda!  I will try that.  I have a feeling this is all set in stone, and there's no turning back from the placements.  Would I visit runner relations online or on-site at Disney?  My proof was submitted directly thru Active.com, as part of my overall registration.


Yep, go to RR with printouts of your registration showing what you entered and of your PoT results. They are generally happy to correct their own mistakes.



huskies90 said:


> Does anyone know the logic in reducing the corals? I have to think it will be much more difficult managing the crowds into 2 ginormous corals rather than splitting them up to smaller numbers. This is my first rundisney race so I am trying to get my head around managing 27K people at the start of the race. What are the advantages/disadvantages doing it this way?


I don't _know_, as rD hasn't said, but I suspect it's to cut down on complaints of, "My BFF and I submitted the same time - why am I in E and she's in F?!" Instead of spreading 6,000 people with the same estimated pace across 3 corrals, they now lump us all into one and release it in waves.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half 
Name (optional) - Abby
DIS Name - AbbyJaws2003
Costume - Dark pink rawthreads shirt, black sparkle skirt, black hat (I think a hat at least)
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Potentially...
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle to back
Expected Pace - 12:30 - 13:00

Thanks @DopeyBadger for putting this together!!!


----------



## ZellyB

*Marathon weekend DIS List FORM*

Race - 5k
Name - Gisele
DIS Name - Zellyb
Costume - N/a
Corral - ??
Planning to attend the Pre-race meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of Corral? Not sure yet - maybe front
Expected Pace - 11:00ish (depends on how much we stop for pictures)

Race - 10k
Name - Gisele
DIS Name - Zellyb
Costume - N/A
Corral - ??
Planning to attend the Pre-race meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the Corral? Not sure yet - maybe front
Expected Pace - 11:00ish (depends on how much we stop for pictures)

Race - Half Marathon 
Name - Gisele
DIS Name - Zellyb
Costume - N/A
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race meetup? Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of Corral? - Not sure yet - maybe front
Expected Pace - 12:30 (depends on how much we stop for pictures)

Race - Marathon 
Name - Gisele
DIS Name - Zellyb
Costume - No
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race meetup? Yes 
Front, Middle, or Back of Corral? - Not sure yet - maybe front
Expected Pace - However long it takes.    Will be stopping for many pictures, maybe EE and definitely some beer


----------



## Dis5150

First off, thank you everyone for your kind words on the loss of my fur baby yesterday! There are too many people who tagged or quoted or mentioned me, plus too much activity with bibs and corrals, for me to go back and name you all but know it was all greatly appreciated!

@Dis_Yoda thank you so much! Hopefully we can both get past the crying soon. Your story helped me so much in making the decision for my Spock so thank you for posting that, even though I know it was hard. *hugs*

Ok, gonna move forward and think good thoughts for a while!

Race - 5k
Name (optional) - Linda
DIS Name - Dis5150
Costume - Aurora/Sleeping Beauty (pink)
Corral - D?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - very back
Expected Pace - n/a walking this race with DD28 and getting all the pics!

Race - 10k
Name (optional) - Linda
DIS Name - Dis5150
Costume - Daisy Duck
Corral - D?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - very back
Expected Pace - n/a walking this race with DD28 and getting all the pics!

Race - Half
Name (optional) - Linda
DIS Name - Dis5150
Costume - Kevin from Up
Corral - F
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - very back
Expected Pace - n/a walking most of this race but may run a bit between character stops with DD28

Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Linda
DIS Name - Dis5150
Costume - Donald Duck
Corral - F
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - very back
Expected Pace - 12:30-13:00ish? We shall see how it goes. 

ETA: DD28 (Lynae, who is also following a @DopeyBadger training plan) will be with me in all the same corrals, staying together for the 5k, 10k and half and doing our own thing in the marathon. But it will be nice to hang out with her in the corral before the marathon starts. I was awfully lonely last year.


----------



## gjramsey

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Gary
DIS Name - gjramsey
Costume - Cypress Running Club shirt (Blue, Blue/yellow, Yellow/blue, green or Salmon)
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front hopefully
Expected Pace - 8 to 9 depending on stops

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Gary
DIS Name - gjramsey
Costume - Cypress Running Club shirt (Blue, Blue/yellow, Yellow/blue, green or Salmon)
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 8 to 9 depending on stops

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - Gary
DIS Name - gjramsey
Costume -Cypress Running Club shirt (Blue, Blue/yellow, Yellow/blue, Green or Salmon)
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle to back
Expected Pace - 9 to 9:30 minutes - most stops during this race!

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - Gary
DIS Name - gjramsey
Costume - Cypress Running Club shirt (Blue, Blue/yellow, Yellow/blue, Green or Salmon)
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 8:30 to 9:30 minutes


----------



## Greatfalls

Has anyone calculated corral sizes from adding up each chart?  I got B for the half, which adds up (Dopey+Goofy+Half) to 1567.  The full for B (Dopey+Goofy+Full) is 1,861.


----------



## camaker

baxter24 said:


> *Marathon weekend DIS List FORM*
> 
> Race - 5k
> Name - Lauren
> DIS Name - Baxter24
> Costume - N/a
> Corral - B?
> Planning to attend the Pre-race meetup? - Yes
> Front, Middle, or Back of Corral? Middle
> Expected Pace - 10:00-10:30
> 
> Race - 10k
> Name - Lauren
> DIS Name - Baxter 24
> Costume - N/A
> Corral - B?
> Planning to attend the Pre-race meetup? - Yes
> Front, Middle, or Back of the Corral? Middle
> Expected Pace - 10:00-10:30
> 
> Race - Half Marathon
> Name - Lauren
> DIS Name - Baxter 24
> Costume - N/A
> Corral - F
> Planning to attend the Pre-race meetup? No
> Front, Middle, or Back of Corral? - Middle
> Expected Pace - 12:00
> 
> Race - Marathon
> Name - Lauren
> DIS Name - Baxter 24
> Costume - No
> Corral - D
> Planning to attend the Pre-race meetup? Yes
> Front, Middle, or Back of Corral? - Middle
> Expected Pace - 10:45ish



If you're running Dopey shouldn't you be in the same corral for the half and full?


----------



## camaker

Greatfalls said:


> Has anyone calculated corral sizes from adding up each chart?  I got B for the half, which adds up (Dopey+Goofy+Half) to 1567.  The full for B (Dopey+Goofy+Full) is 1,861.


 
@DopeyBadger already did that:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/marathon-weekend-2018.3570312/page-304#post-58568586


----------



## regul8ter18

*Marathon weekend DIS List FORM*

Race - 5k
Name - Courtney
DIS Name - reglu8ter18
Costume - Dole Whip
Corral - B/C?
Planning to attend the Pre-race meetup? - no
Front, Middle, or Back of Corral? Middle
Expected Pace - 10:00-10:30

Race - 10k
Name - Lauren
DIS Name - reglu8ter18
Costume - sparkle skirt
Corral - B/C?
Planning to attend the Pre-race meetup? - no
Front, Middle, or Back of the Corral? Middle
Expected Pace - 10:00-10:30

Race - Half Marathon 
Name - Courtney
DIS Name - reglu8ter18
Costume - Bright Green W.I.S.H (former running page group here)shirt and maybe a sparkle skirt
Corral -D
Planning to attend the Pre-race meetup? No
Front, Middle, or Back of Corral? - Middle
Expected Pace - 10-11


----------



## PrincessV

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5K
Name (optional) - 
DIS Name - PrincessV
Costume - toddler Groot
Corral - ?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - no
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - TBD
Expected Pace - aiming for 20:00 miles baybee!

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 10K
Name (optional) - 
DIS Name - PrincessV
Costume - Minnie
Corral - ?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - no
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - TBD
Expected Pace - _just_ fast enough to avoid the sweep until EP, then slow as molasses

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - 
DIS Name - PrincessV
Costume - none; outfit TBD
Corral - G
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - no
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle to back
Expected Pace - 14:00

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - 
DIS Name - PrincessV
Costume - none; outfit TBD
Corral - G
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - no
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - mid-back
Expected Pace - 14:00


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Ammeding my form, because I am going to start in H with RBF.  Nothing can be changed from her forgetting to submit her POT, but bottom line is I want to do this race with her.  I'm hoping for some party "back of the bus" vibes in H! 

Race - Full marathon
Name (optional) - Jenny
DIS Name - disneydaydreamer33
Costume - INKnBURN Hawaiin themed
Corral - H!  
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - if possible!
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - ?
Expected Pace - 12?


----------



## baxter24

camaker said:


> If you're running Dopey shouldn't you be in the same corral for the half and full?



Dropping back to run with my dad!


----------



## Princess KP

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5K 
Name (optional) - Karen
DIS Name - Princess KP
Costume - Hoping to snag a pair of the coveted Rose Gold Ears
Corral - TBD
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - Running with DD so undetermined at this point

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half (Goofy)
Name (optional) - Karen
DIS Name - Princess KP
Costume - Ariel
Corral - E
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 12

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full (Goofy)
Name (optional) - Karen
DIS Name - Princess KP
Costume - Minnie
Corral - E
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 12


----------



## Pluto0809

Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Ariana
DIS Name - Pluto0809
Costume - Pluto
Corral - F
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle or Front
Expected Pace - 14 - 15


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Corral B for half/full.

Looks like my Dopey plans may be changing. My mom's health has taken a sudden turn for the worst and not sure a long trip is going to happen for me. But you do what you have to do.

I'm following the 'trust your training' guideline. In this case the 'training' is 50+ years in a loving family.


----------



## funsizedisaster

bryana said:


> I'm also a spreadsheet person (Hello, my name is Bryana, and I'm also addicted to Spreadsheets )



Heeeeeeelllllllllllloooooooo @bryana  !!!

(Is there a thread for SA - Spreadsheets Anonymous?)


----------



## jeanigor

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Todd
DIS Name - jeanigor
Costume - n/a
Corral - B/C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 9:45

Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Todd
DIS Name - jeanigor
Costume - n/a
Corral - B/C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 9:45

Race - Half
Name (optional) - Todd
DIS Name - jeanigor
Costume - n/a
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 10:30

Race - Full
Name (optional) - Todd
DIS Name - jeanigor
Costume - n/a
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 11:00



Z-Knight said:


> sooooo many pages in a few hours....has anyone asked why they reduced the total number of corrals? I guess there will be waves in each corral



I speculate that it has something (not completely) to do with corral jumpers. Fewer corrals with fewer entrances only leads to less opportunities to jump. For the folks who would try to jump up to the next corral, now they only need to be there early. Those who try to jump to B/C from the back are going to do it regardless how many corrals there are....


----------



## Dis5150

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Corral B for half/full.
> 
> Looks like my Dopey plans may be changing. My mom's health has taken a sudden turn for the worst and not sure a long trip is going to happen for me. But you do what you have to do.
> 
> I'm following the 'trust your training' guideline. In this case the 'training' is 50+ years in a loving family.



Praying for you and your family in what I know is a hard time! Family is everything and Disney will always be there later.


----------



## cadek

Race - Half Marathon
Name (optional) - April
DIS Name - cadek
Costume - No, maybe run PA shirt
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 9:30ish

Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - April
DIS Name - cadek
Costume - No, maybe run PA shirt
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 9:30ish


----------



## MRL214

Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Matt
DIS Name - MRL214
Costume - I should probably start thinking about this...haha
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 8:00

Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Matt
DIS Name - MRL214
Costume - ?
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 10:000

Race - Half
Name (optional) - Matt
DIS Name - MRL214
Costume - ?
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back
Expected Pace - 10:00 to 14:00 (attempting to slow down as much as possible)

Race - Full
Name (optional) - Matt
DIS Name - MRL214
Costume - ?
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 10:00


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Alex
DIS Name - AlexRunsDisney
Costume - None
Corral - H
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 10:20 (about 4:30 finish time)


----------



## hauntedcity

I'm a solid D, and my wife is juuuuuuuust in E.  So... we're both in E. 

------------------
|....................|
*E*.........|
|....................|
------------------


----------



## KSellers88

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Corral B for half/full.
> 
> Looks like my Dopey plans may be changing. My mom's health has taken a sudden turn for the worst and not sure a long trip is going to happen for me. But you do what you have to do.
> 
> I'm following the 'trust your training' guideline. In this case the 'training' is 50+ years in a loving family.



Sending prayers up for your mom and family!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - Jim
DIS Name - BuckeyeBama
Costume - Per my wife, something from Frozen
Corral - G
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No - need to get to the front of the corral
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 15 minute mile

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - Kyle
DIS Name - BuckeyeBama's son (no Dis name - he does not read this board - his first half marathon)
Costume - Per my wife, something from Frozen
Corral - G
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No - need to get to the front of the corral
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 15 minute mile

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - Annette
DIS Name - BuckeyeBama's friend (no Dis name of her own, but she lurks - also her first half marathon)
Costume - Anna or Elsa
Corral - G
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No - need to get to the front of the corral
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 15 minute mile

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - Amy
DIS Name - BuckeyeBama's wife (no Dis name of her own)
Costume - Anna or Elsa
Corral - G
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No - need to get to the front of the corral
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 15 minute mile

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - Jim
DIS Name - BuckeyeBama
Costume - None
Corral - G
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Undecided
Expected Pace - 10-12 minute miles, depending on how crowded it is


----------



## Nole95

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race -  5K
Name (optional) - Matt 
DIS Name - Nole95
Costume - 
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 11:15

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Matt
DIS Name - Nole95
Costume - 
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 11:15

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - Matt
DIS Name - Nole95
Costume - 
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 11:15 - 11:30

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Matt
DIS Name - Nole95
Costume - 
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 10:45 - 11:00

My wife will be doing Dopey as well.  Same corrals.


----------



## Barca33Runner

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5k
Name (optional) - Jared
DIS Name - barca33runner
Costume - None. I think the Eeyore onesie is getting retired. Too hot even when it’s cold.
Corral - C?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Don’t know
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - middle?
Expected Pace - 10:00

Race - 10k
Name (optional) - Jared
DIS Name - barca33runner 
Costume - None
Corral - C?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Don’t know
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - middle
Expected Pace - 10:00

Race - Half
Name (optional) - Jared
DIS Name - barca33runner 
Costume - None
Corral - E
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Don’t know
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - Trying to find a mix between conserving for Sunday and getting off my feet as quickly as possible. With pictures.

Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Jared
DIS Name - barca33runner 
Costume - None
Corral - E
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Don’t know
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - Bargaining with deities to finish under 6 hours (the endurance is not where it should be, this could be rough)


----------



## Tennesotans

LOL -- we were on page ~298 yesterday... logged in today and saw ~308 and I thought "CORRALS!"

I'm in "C"

For the marathon, corral "F" is E-X-A-C-T-L-Y 5:30:00 time. The finish line is gonna be mighty congested when they all cross at the same time!


----------



## GollyGadget

Race - Marathon 
Name - Katie 
DIS Name - GollyGadget
Costume - Runner... Still totally undecided what I'll wear but nothing elaborate
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race meetup? Maybe... I'd prefer to sleep in but race day excitement usually has me awake waaaaaay before necessary
Front, Middle, or Back of Corral? - Front
Expected Pace - 8:45


----------



## KSellers88

Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Kristin
DIS Name - KSellers88
Costume - Minnie Mouse inspired
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Probably front, but not positive...depends on where the 4:15 pacer is. 
Expected Pace - 9:45ish hopefully!


----------



## UNCBear24

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Dave
DIS Name - UNCBear24
Costume - None
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 8:45 - 9:00

Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Dave
DIS Name - UNCBear24
Costume - None
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 8:45 - 9:00

Race - Half
Name (optional) - Dave
DIS Name - UNCBear24
Costume - None
Corral - B, possibly moving back to C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 9:45 - 10:00

Race - Full
Name (optional) - Dave
DIS Name - UNCBear24
Costume - None
Corral - B, possibly moving back to C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 10:45 - 11:00


----------



## hauntedcity

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Doug S
DIS Name - hauntedcity
Costume - Pluto
Corral - F? for 5K (starting with family)
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - Last one over the finish line with my 70+ mom?

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Doug S
DIS Name - hauntedcity
Costume - Mickey Mouse
Corral - D?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back
Expected Pace - 13:30 min/mile

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - Doug S
DIS Name - hauntedcity
Costume - Donald bounding
Corral - E
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back
Expected Pace - 14:00 min/mile

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - Doug S
DIS Name - hauntedcity
Costume - Dopey bounding
Corral - E
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back
Expected Pace - 13:30 min/mile


My wife and I are normally get-there-early, front-of-the-corral people, but this is our first Dopey, and we're dialing the pace waaaaay back, so we'll TRY starting from the back.  We'll see how that goes in the 10K and adjust accordingly.

In Dopey outfit news, I tried out a green shirt that I had previously purchased, and don't really care for the material.  So, yesterday, I hit Target and Kohls online, and now I have about half a dozen shirts on their way here so that I can try them all on.  It will be a like a Dopey fashion show for my wife and kids!


----------



## dragitoff

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Dopey
Name (optional) - Brandon
DIS Name - dragitoff
Costume - N/A
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - middle to back
Expected Pace - 8:30mm


----------



## Pleglech

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - Ben
DIS Name - Pleglech
Costume - None - likely singlet with "Trader Sam's Striders" or SSE with mickey ears
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 8:00ish?

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - Ben
DIS Name - Pleglech
Costume - None - likely gray shirt with "This Runner Needs a Beer"
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back
Expected Pace - Depends on how many on-course beers I can score. Probably 9:00ish.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

As a 4:30 marathon finisher stuck in Corral H, how bad will it be congestion wise? Am I going to be able to run my race, or is it basically going to be maneuvering around people the entire time?


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - Kimberly
DIS Name - Curiouser&Curiouser!
Costume - 'Just Keep Running' Tank
Corral - G
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 13:00 min/mile


----------



## jeanigor

AlexRunsDisney said:


> As a 4:30 marathon finisher stuck in Corral H, how bad will it be congestion wise? Am I going to be able to run my race, or is it basically going to be maneuvering around people the entire time?



Hopefully you will be fine. Obviously passing folks, as long as they pay attention and don't block the course 3,4,5..8 abreast


----------



## Anisum

AlexRunsDisney said:


> As a 4:30 marathon finisher stuck in Corral H, how bad will it be congestion wise? Am I going to be able to run my race, or is it basically going to be maneuvering around people the entire time?


I think it depends. Disney is a very congested race course to begin with. While there are definitely open areas there are also areas where the course narrows. Therefore unless you're starting at the front of corral A it's likely you'll face congestion on the course regardless of pace as people stop to take pictures, use the bathroom, get beer, etc. Being in H the congestion is going to be worse since you have people that are going to be slower than you several corrals up. I think though, if you get to the front of your corral (or at least to the front of a wave) you'll have an open area to break away from the pack and run your own race until you catch up with the runners ahead of you. By then people should be somewhat spread out. Dodging and weaving is somewhat inevitable at Disney but I wouldn't think it will effect you much more than anyone else.


----------



## Disneyland_emily

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 10k
Name (optional) - Emily
DIS Name - Disneyland Emily
Costume - hogwarts running club skirt
Corral - unknown as no bib # yet
Planning to attend the Pre-race meet- possibly 
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - middle 
Expected Pace - 13:50/14:00


----------



## steph0808

Race - Full
Name (optional) - Steph
DIS Name - steph0808
Costume - It depends on the weather - probably 3CPO
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No (do you mean the Friday one? that's a no - I'll try to do race day meet) 
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front / Middle
Expected Pace - Whatever @DopeyBadger tells me.   I'm guessing 9:30/mile (?).  I'm always looking for running buddies!


----------



## Dr Q

Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Ben
DIS Name - Dr. Q
Costume - Mickey Mouse
Corral - ?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back
Expected Pace - 10ish

Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Ben
DIS Name - Dr. Q
Costume - Peter Pan
Corral - ?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back
Expected Pace - 10:30ish

Race - ½ Marathon
Name (optional) - Ben
DIS Name - Dr. Q
Costume - Goofy
Corral - F
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 10:30ish

Race - Full
Name (optional) - Ben
DIS Name - Dr. Q
Costume - Dopey
Corral - F
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 10ish


----------



## TCB in FLA

Excellent number crunching @DopeyBadger !

My guess is that the corral waves will start with Corral C since that starts the bigger numbers. I was in D for the Star Wars half (my last RD event), and although they used waves for that one, they didn't use them for A-C. I was toward the front of D, so not sure if they started with D or not. 

My other guess is that Disney uses numbers of people who don't end up running/finishing to figure out the corral system -- and I'm assuming that's why the last couple corrals are bigger bib-wise. They could be using data that while 10,000 runners are assigned to those corrals, only x% will start or go beyond halfway. 

My grad school stats professor did work for Disney in the 1970s/80s, and they measured everything from how close trash cans need to be to how many French fries should be in a serving. I'm hoping RD uses stats to make decision, but who knows.


----------



## TCB in FLA

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - half
Name (optional) - Tavel
DIS Name - TCB in FLA
Costume -??? 
Corral - E
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? -no
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - front
Expected Pace - 12-13 ish

Race - full
Name (optional) - Tavel
DIS Name - TCB in FLA
Costume -??? Brave inspired
Corral - E
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - front
Expected Pace - 12-13 ish


----------



## Dawn71

AlexRunsDisney said:


> As a 4:30 marathon finisher stuck in Corral H, how bad will it be congestion wise? Am I going to be able to run my race, or is it basically going to be maneuvering around people the entire time?



I'm a slower runner, and I can tell you that at typical half marathons I've run, I end up with .2-.3 more in distance because I have to dodge around people. It's one of the hazards of being slower because many of us take walk Breaks or we run Galloway method, and sometimes people who only walk don't want to get swept and get in corrals they aren't paced for.  I've heard disney is more congested, so I am planning to realize that even though I'm slow (13 min mile), I'm going to have to be patient and set my expectations lower for speed. 
I honestly hope things go okay for you, my husband is just under a sub 4 and there's no way he could deal with the dodging at his speed.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

jeanigor said:


> Hopefully you will be fine. Obviously passing folks, as long as they pay attention and don't block the course 3,4,5..8 abreast


I hope since people running the marathon probably have more experience with actual races than people at, let's say, a 5k, that most people will know standard race etiquette. We'll see.


----------



## BelleWannabe4

Race - full
Name (optional) - Ali
DIS Name - BelleWannabe4
Costume -OG Princess (aka Snow White)
Corral - E
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe?
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 11-ish

I am so nervous/excited for my last long run this weekend!


----------



## emilyindisney

Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Emily
DIS Name - emilyindisney
Costume - Dalmatians- hoping it will be cold as these are old recycled Halloween costumes consisting of spotted sweatshirts and sweatpants!
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 15:00

Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Emily
DIS Name - emilyindisney
Costume - Dopeys run on Dunkin' (yes, there will be munchkins for my fellow Dunkin' Donuts lovers haha)
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 14:00

Race - Half
Name (optional) - Emily
DIS Name - emilyindisney
Costume - Toy Story Aliens
Corral - E
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 13:00 (with character stops)

Race - Full
Name (optional) - Emily
DIS Name - emilyindisney
Costume - Dopey themed custom shirt
Corral - E
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 13:00 (with character/drink stops!)


----------



## ZellyB

AlexRunsDisney said:


> As a 4:30 marathon finisher stuck in Corral H, how bad will it be congestion wise? Am I going to be able to run my race, or is it basically going to be maneuvering around people the entire time?



I know you are really frustrated at your corral placement, but truthfully, you need to be prepared for MAJOR congestion.  I've not started in the back before, but I've always been in the middle of the pack and congestion is a fact of life in these races.  The course is too crowded and too narrow at multiple junctures to avoid the congestion.  You should be ready for multiple portions of the race course where you will likely be forced to walk for extended periods of time.  That will be true likely until you are past Animal Kingdom.  At that point, the crowd tends to thin a bit more and the course is mostly wider.  I would recommend that you try to be patient and soak in the surroundings during the first half of the race and conserve your energy.  If you spend a lot of excess energy in trying to bob and weave around everyone, you won't have a lot in the tank at the end.  Likely better to just do the best you can and move through the crowd when the opportunity presents itself and then be prepared to really make up some ground on the second half of the course.  I worry that you are going to be so frustrated by your corral placement that you end up not enjoying the race, and that would truly be a shame.  Even had you landed in corral C or D (likely where your PoT would have landed you), the crowding and congestion is significant especially in the first half of the race.


----------



## Ariel484

@OldSlowGoofyGuy sending you and your family good thoughts!!


----------



## ZellyB

@OldSlowGoofyGuy I missed your post until I saw @Ariel484 's post.  Hoping the best for your family!


----------



## dragitoff

AlexRunsDisney said:


> As a 4:30 marathon finisher stuck in Corral H, how bad will it be congestion wise? Am I going to be able to run my race, or is it basically going to be maneuvering around people the entire time?



For the half and full, I would recommend pacing yourself until you hit World Drive.  Unfortunately, it's so congested until that point and you'll exert a lot of energy and incur additional mileage trying to weave in and out of the congestion.  The other extremely difficult area to navigate with congestion will be Cone Alley after the Magic Kingdom.  It's narrow and that's far enough into the races, you'll have folks stopping for scheduled and unscheduled walk breaks.


----------



## kywyldcat03

*Depending on this week's Dopey Simulation the following may change, but here is where I estimate it now.*

Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Kevin
DIS Name - kywyldcat03
Costume - Construction Worker
Corral - B?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 9:30 (will likely stop for characters)

Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Kevin
DIS Name - kywyldcat03
Costume - Superhero
Corral - B?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 10:00 (will likely stop for missed characters)

Race - Half Marathon
Name (optional) - Kevin
DIS Name - kywyldcat03
Costume - Toy Story Alien
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 10:30 (will likely stop for new characters)

Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Kevin
DIS Name - kywyldcat03
Costume - Dopey Hat and Team Shenanigans Shirt with "Kevin" on the back
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 10:12 to 10:45 depending on race day conditions (goal to break either 4:30:00 or 4:45:00)


----------



## BelleWannabe4

Does anyone (or any blog) have a map or a list of the "real" bathrooms along the course? I can probably figure it out myself from the course map but wanted to check to see if anyone else had already done the work first. I like to plan ahead for bathroom stops and it really helps me with race day anxiety


----------



## BuckeyeBama

AlexRunsDisney said:


> As a 4:30 marathon finisher stuck in Corral H, how bad will it be congestion wise? Am I going to be able to run my race, or is it basically going to be maneuvering around people the entire time?


This is me this year, though in G. I don't care about my finish time, but I am worried about congestion. My biggest concern is that the character lines will be really long.


----------



## Nole95

There are definitely choke points during the half and full.

The first one is just before mile 2 when everyone is merging onto World Drive.  When I did Goofy a couple years ago, I was practically walking while I made that merge.  Once onto World Drive, things opened back up.

The other choke point was going under the bridge before the Contemporary.  Everyone pretty much had to funnel down to get through there.

I can't think of many other choke points.  Depending on how many people are still with you on the final stretch between the Boardwalk and DHS, that might get slight congested or you having to weave to get around people.


----------



## Tennesotans

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*

Race - Marathon
Name - Alan
DIS Name - Tennesotans
Costume - geezer in runner clothes
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? There with bells on ("yes")
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral -- always towards the back.
Expected Pace - 9:05 (the year I break 4:00! :: fingers crossed :: )


----------



## kski907

Dawn71 said:


> For anyone staying, or has stayed, at Shades of Green, do they have their own buses for the marathon? Does it make more sense to walk to the monorail at the Polynesian?



Way late, just noticed this post, but yay more folks at SOG!!  Excited for company on the bus.


----------



## IamTrike

AlexRunsDisney said:


> As a 4:30 marathon finisher stuck in Corral H, how bad will it be congestion wise? Am I going to be able to run my race, or is it basically going to be maneuvering around people the entire time?


I would try and get to the front of your corral.  If you do that you will have a couple minute buffer until you catch the corral in front of you.  As others have mentioned there are both really tight spots on the course and some spots that open up.   The big choke points are the on ramp to world drive, the coned off section running along the road from the TTC and then into the Magic kingdom,  The coned off section leaving MK to  turn off to AK, some of the  sections in ESPN, the on ramp by the soldier at mile 20 and the trail from HS to Epcot.   Outside of those sections it will be crowded but you should be able to run. 



AlexRunsDisney said:


> I hope since people running the marathon probably have more experience with actual races than people at, let's say, a 5k, that most people will know standard race etiquette. We'll see.


  Yeah but this is a big enough race that the number of people that fall into the "most people" bucket is still pretty large. 



ZellyB said:


> I know you are really frustrated at your corral placement, but truthfully, you need to be prepared for MAJOR congestion.  I've not started in the back before, but I've always been in the middle of the pack and congestion is a fact of life in these races.  The course is too crowded and too narrow at multiple junctures to avoid the congestion.  You should be ready for multiple portions of the race course where you will likely be forced to walk for extended periods of time.  That will be true likely until you are past Animal Kingdom.  At that point, the crowd tends to thin a bit more and the course is mostly wider.  I would recommend that you try to be patient and soak in the surroundings during the first half of the race and conserve your energy.  If you spend a lot of excess energy in trying to bob and weave around everyone, you won't have a lot in the tank at the end.  Likely better to just do the best you can and move through the crowd when the opportunity presents itself and then be prepared to really make up some ground on the second half of the course.  I worry that you are going to be so frustrated by your corral placement that you end up not enjoying the race, and that would truly be a shame.  Even had you landed in corral C or D (likely where your PoT would have landed you), the crowding and congestion is significant especially in the first half of the race.



I concur



BelleWannabe4 said:


> Does anyone (or any blog) have a map or a list of the "real" bathrooms along the course? I can probably figure it out myself from the course map but wanted to check to see if anyone else had already done the work first. I like to plan ahead for bathroom stops and it really helps me with race day anxiety


  Coach charles had posted one to the boards several years ago.   I think they are:
Pre Race (by the monorail station)
TTC (ive heard rumors that you can walk to the other side of the building and there is another bathroom and the lines are shorter)
Normal park bathrooms.  
ESPN had at least one.


----------



## Tennesotans

Nole95 said:


> There are definitely choke points during the half and full.
> 
> The first one is just before mile 2 when everyone is merging onto World Drive.  When I did Goofy a couple years ago, I was practically walking while I made that merge.  Once onto World Drive, things opened back up.
> 
> The other choke point was going under the bridge before the Contemporary.  Everyone pretty much had to funnel down to get through there...



Exit from Magic Kingdom... service road.
Near Grand Floridian... LOTS of families waving and runners slowing down.
Exit Animal Kingdom... its not even a road... its a walkway.
ESPN stadium... gravel... not a great running surface, and I tend to get some in my shoes...

I avoid weaving and make up the time on the highways :: shrug ::


----------



## jmasgat

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Corral B for half/full.
> 
> Looks like my Dopey plans may be changing. My mom's health has taken a sudden turn for the worst and not sure a long trip is going to happen for me. But you do what you have to do.
> 
> I'm following the 'trust your training' guideline. In this case the 'training' is 50+ years in a loving family.



Positive thoughts for you and your Mom.


----------



## JClimacus

@OldSlowGoofyGuy hoping the best for you.


----------



## SheHulk

BelleWannabe4 said:


> Does anyone (or any blog) have a map or a list of the "real" bathrooms along the course? I can probably figure it out myself from the course map but wanted to check to see if anyone else had already done the work first. I like to plan ahead for bathroom stops and it really helps me with race day anxiety


I have this posted on my Pinterest page. There are real bathrooms in WWoS also and I think you go right past real bathrooms right before Everest in AK.
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/506514289314460029/


----------



## camaker

AlexRunsDisney said:


> I hope since people running the marathon probably have more experience with actual races than people at, let's say, a 5k, that most people will know standard race etiquette. We'll see.



Do not expect to see people using standard race etiquette.  Lack of standard race etiquette is one of the most common complaints about running at Disney.  I don't say it to discourage you, but so you can set your expectations appropriately.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Still working my way through it!



BuckeyeBama said:


> *Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
> Race - Half
> Name (optional) - Jim
> DIS Name - BuckeyeBama
> Costume - Per my wife, something from Frozen
> Corral - G
> Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No - need to get to the front of the corral
> Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
> Expected Pace - 15 minute mile
> 
> *Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
> Race - Half
> Name (optional) - Kyle
> DIS Name - BuckeyeBama's son (no Dis name - he does not read this board - his first half marathon)
> Costume - Per my wife, something from Frozen
> Corral - G
> Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No - need to get to the front of the corral
> Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
> Expected Pace - 15 minute mile
> 
> *Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
> Race - Half
> Name (optional) - Annette
> DIS Name - BuckeyeBama's friend (no Dis name of her own, but she lurks - also her first half marathon)
> Costume - Anna or Elsa
> Corral - G
> Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No - need to get to the front of the corral
> Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
> Expected Pace - 15 minute mile
> 
> *Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
> Race - Half
> Name (optional) - Amy
> DIS Name - BuckeyeBama's wife (no Dis name of her own)
> Costume - Anna or Elsa
> Corral - G
> Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No - need to get to the front of the corral
> Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
> Expected Pace - 15 minute mile
> 
> *Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
> Race - Full
> Name (optional) - Jim
> DIS Name - BuckeyeBama
> Costume - None
> Corral - G
> Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
> Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Undecided
> Expected Pace - 10-12 minute miles, depending on how crowded it is



FYI, the pre-race meet up before the Half Marathon occurs before the walk to the corrals begins.  You can still achieve a front of the corral placement and attend the pre-race meet if you wish.  We will be standing within 30-50 feet of the place where they first open the walk to the corrals, so you will be among the first to know we've been given the green light.

As a general statement, this is true of all four pre-race meet-ups.  All will occur before the corrals are open and thus attending the pre-race meet and being at the front are not mutually exclusive.  I'm certainly going to be lining up at the front of my corral in all four races since by my current projections I'll finish in the top 30 in the 5k, top 50 of the 10k, top 100 of the HM, and top 150 of the M.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

DopeyBadger said:


> Still working my way through it!
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, the pre-race meet up before the Half Marathon occurs before the walk to the corrals begins.  You can still achieve a front of the corral placement and attend the pre-race meet if you wish.  We will be standing within 30-50 feet of the place where they first open the walk to the corrals, so you will be among the first to know we've been given the green light.
> 
> As a general statement, this is true of all four pre-race meet-ups.  All will occur before the corrals are open and thus attending the pre-race meet and being at the front are not mutually exclusive.  I'm certainly going to be lining up at the front of my corral in all four races since by my current projections I'll finish in the top 30 in the 5k, top 50 of the 10k, top 100 of the HM, and top 150 of the M.


Thanks - this is very helpful. Can we begin moving to the corrals before they give the green light?


----------



## PCFriar80

Thoughts and positive wishes sent your way @OldSlowGoofyGuy.


----------



## DopeyBadger

BuckeyeBama said:


> Thanks - this is very helpful. Can we begin moving to the corrals before they give the green light?



They open the corrals roughly 60 min before the race is scheduled to start.  In both the case of the 5k/10k and HM/M there is a stop point until within 60 minutes.  The meet up for the HM and M is located right at that stop point and is set to occur before the 60 min green lift is given.  So you will be able to get essentially no closer to the corral location if you choose to stand with us at the pre meet or about 30 feet closer in the mass of people.  This is based on the last 4 years and as we all know things could change but I anticipate this part will remain the same.  But to be fair, the second I notice the corrals or walk to the corrals is open, then I will be leaving the pre meet.  Whether that be at 60 min like I expect or some completely new random time.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Kim
DIS Name - Mimsy Borogove
Costume - Judy Hopps
Corral - G
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - However long it takes for photos, possibly go on EE, etc. which will all be gametime decisions!

Also please add me to the Boardwalk contingent.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Corral B for half/full.
> 
> Looks like my Dopey plans may be changing. My mom's health has taken a sudden turn for the worst and not sure a long trip is going to happen for me. But you do what you have to do.
> 
> I'm following the 'trust your training' guideline. In this case the 'training' is 50+ years in a loving family.


Sending prayers for you and your family.  That sounds pretty tough.


----------



## croach

BelleWannabe4 said:


> Does anyone (or any blog) have a map or a list of the "real" bathrooms along the course? I can probably figure it out myself from the course map but wanted to check to see if anyone else had already done the work first. I like to plan ahead for bathroom stops and it really helps me with race day anxiety


 
So just a quick review of park maps, I’d say the following:

MK
Tomorrowland - left side after where Star Traders is, across from speedway
Breezeway between Liberty Square and Adventureland
AK
Path between Africa and Everest, be on your left
Maybe past Nemo show building, back off path so might not be accessible
HS
Right past Tower of Terror, on your left
Another one on Sunset Blvd on left I think, between shops maybe
Entrance plaza on left as we turn to leave park
Epcot
England, US, and Germany should all be accessible I’m guessing. 

No idea on WWOS.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> So just a quick review of park maps, I’d say the following:
> 
> MK
> Tomorrowland - left side after where Star Traders is, across from speedway
> Breezeway between Liberty Square and Adventureland
> AK
> Path between Africa and Everest, be on your left
> Maybe past Nemo show building, back off path so might not be accessible
> HS
> Right past Tower of Terror, on your left
> Another one on Sunset Blvd on left I think, between shops maybe
> Entrance plaza on left as we turn to leave park
> Epcot
> England, US, and Germany should all be accessible I’m guessing.
> 
> No idea on WWOS.


There is one for sure in WWoS I remember. I am sure there are more.


----------



## gjramsey

In AK, there is one right across from Primeval Whirl.


----------



## huskies90

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) – Jim
DIS Name – huskies90
Costume - None
Corral – I am in A but moving back to G
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral – No Idea
Expected Pace – No Idea


We are doing just the HM.  I would be an 8:15 pace but plan to run it with my wife.  This our first RD race and it will be her first *ever *race.  When she signed up in February, she had all intentions to train and run at least a 10K to get a POT.  Neither happened so we are both nervous about how far she will be able to go.  She is realistic and is just hoping she makes it to the MK but she is a good athlete so I don’t know, maybe she can finish? I am hoping I can be supportive and not push her. It is going to be challenging for me.  Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

Anisum said:


> I think it depends. Disney is a very congested race course to begin with. While there are definitely open areas there are also areas where the course narrows. Therefore unless you're starting at the front of corral A it's likely you'll face congestion on the course regardless of pace as people stop to take pictures, use the bathroom, get beer, etc. Being in H the congestion is going to be worse since you have people that are going to be slower than you several corrals up. I think though, if you get to the front of your corral (or at least to the front of a wave) you'll have an open area to break away from the pack and run your own race until you catch up with the runners ahead of you. By then people should be somewhat spread out. Dodging and weaving is somewhat inevitable at Disney but I wouldn't think it will effect you much more than anyone else.


Good insight, thanks. I think by mile 6 or 7 I should have passed most of the people from the corrals H and G so I'm hoping after that it will open up.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

Dawn71 said:


> I'm a slower runner, and I can tell you that at typical half marathons I've run, I end up with .2-.3 more in distance because I have to dodge around people. It's one of the hazards of being slower because many of us take walk Breaks or we run Galloway method, and sometimes people who only walk don't want to get swept and get in corrals they aren't paced for.  I've heard disney is more congested, so I am planning to realize that even though I'm slow (13 min mile), I'm going to have to be patient and set my expectations lower for speed.
> I honestly hope things go okay for you, my husband is just under a sub 4 and there's no way he could deal with the dodging at his speed.


Thanks! I think you should be fine. I think I will be okay too. I probably know the beginning may start off slower, but hopefully that will allow me to run a negative split! The good thing about a marathon is that there will be plenty of time where I can make up time.


----------



## BikeFan

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Tom
DIS Name - BikeFan
Costume - No idea
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Hopefully
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 7:30

Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Tom
DIS Name - BikeFan
Costume - No idea
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Hopefully
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 8:00

Race - Half
Name (optional) - Tom
DIS Name - BikeFan
Costume - No idea
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Hopefully
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back
Expected Pace - 8:20

Race - Full
Name (optional) - Tom
DIS Name - BikeFan
Costume - No idea
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Hopefully
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back
Expected Pace - 9:00

Hoping your mom's health improves, @OldSlowGoofyGuy !


----------



## croach

gjramsey said:


> In AK, there is one right across from Primeval Whirl.



I think that one might be a bit of the path but I’m not totally sure on that.


----------



## PrincessV

I don't know if this will help assuage some of the stress and anxiety related to corral placement, but I'll give it a try...

For reference, I am a back-of-the-packer, have been for almost all of my many rD races at WDW. I am _not_ a patient person, I have some social anxiety, and I hate crowds with every fiber of my being. I'm not exceptionally slow, but I'm not what anyone would call "fast": if I put my mind to it, my running pace is around a 10:00/mile pace. I do run-walk intervals because I'm old, a former athlete plagued with chronic injuries, and I stopped being competitive when it stopped feeling fun, so my average run-walk pace for a marathon is about a 13:30-14:30 mile without stops.

I personally find many of the accounts of what it's like to be in the back corrals to be grossly exaggerated. You can see by my signature I've done plenty of races at WDW, and here's my average experience in the WDW half and full, starting from the back of a corral in the back 25% of corrals:

Start to mile 1: congested - tight, but not impossible to move near my pace, usually about :30 slower, which gives me time to warm up

Mile 1 to MK: roadway plenty full, but sufficient room to go my pace with little dodging and weaving - I may need to skip a run or walk interval here and there, but I've never been unable to run

MK: a little congested - I _can_ run, but opt not to through most of it because I want to enjoy the park time

Cone Alley to Bear Island (marathon): TIGHT. No way to go any faster than the prevailing speed of the crowd, so I just relax and roll with it
World Dr. to exit (half): wide open roadway - plenty of room to move

AK: a little tight, but I again opt to slow down and take it all in - I could move faster if I wanted to

AK parking lot to WWOS: open roadway - pretty full, but ample room to move

WWOS: TIGHT. I'm sick to death of people by that point and frustration kicks in - If I can talk myself into a happier state, it can be a fun place to people watch, help someone struggling, contemplate all the things I could be doing other than running...

WWOS exit road to DHS: open - smooth sailing

DHS: pretty open - no massive jams that I recall

DHS exit to EP: in other races, monstrous, but not so bad for the full - I think us slow folks are pretty well spread out by then

EP to finish (marathon): who cares?? you're almost done! Also, beer/treats. But really, not a log jam.
EP entrance to finish (half): who cares?? you're almost done! A little tight, but one could totally sprint to the finish if one really wanted to

I think the key here is adjusting expectations. No, I do not think someone why desperately wants to run 7:00 miles from the back of H is likely to have a good time. But if that same person goes in knowing there will be slow sections, and decides to enjoy the experience, there is absolutely no reason he/she can't have a great race!


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

ZellyB said:


> I know you are really frustrated at your corral placement, but truthfully, you need to be prepared for MAJOR congestion.  I've not started in the back before, but I've always been in the middle of the pack and congestion is a fact of life in these races.  The course is too crowded and too narrow at multiple junctures to avoid the congestion.  You should be ready for multiple portions of the race course where you will likely be forced to walk for extended periods of time.  That will be true likely until you are past Animal Kingdom.  At that point, the crowd tends to thin a bit more and the course is mostly wider.  I would recommend that you try to be patient and soak in the surroundings during the first half of the race and conserve your energy.  If you spend a lot of excess energy in trying to bob and weave around everyone, you won't have a lot in the tank at the end.  Likely better to just do the best you can and move through the crowd when the opportunity presents itself and then be prepared to really make up some ground on the second half of the course.  I worry that you are going to be so frustrated by your corral placement that you end up not enjoying the race, and that would truly be a shame.  Even had you landed in corral C or D (likely where your PoT would have landed you), the crowding and congestion is significant especially in the first half of the race.


To be honest, it is pretty disheartening that after all my training the past year and proving that I could run almost a 2 hour half marathon, that I am put in the last corral. HOWEVER, I just have to have the mindset that there is nothing I can do about it now, and just try to enjoy the race. If I was only concerned about my time, I would have signed up for a different marathon. The reason I signed up for Disney is because of the course. I will enjoy it as much as I can, I just hope I'm not stuck walking or finish like 20 minutes behind my goal time


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

dragitoff said:


> For the half and full, I would recommend pacing yourself until you hit World Drive.  Unfortunately, it's so congested until that point and you'll exert a lot of energy and incur additional mileage trying to weave in and out of the congestion.  The other extremely difficult area to navigate with congestion will be Cone Alley after the Magic Kingdom.  It's narrow and that's far enough into the races, you'll have folks stopping for scheduled and unscheduled walk breaks.


So you are saying it will be congested until about mile 2 for the full? That's not too bad then.


----------



## Ariel484

AlexRunsDisney said:


> To be honest, it is pretty disheartening that after all my training the past year and proving that I could run almost a 2 hour half marathon, that I am put in the last corral. HOWEVER, I just have to have the mindset that there is nothing I can do about it now, and just try to enjoy the race. If I was only concerned about my time, I would have signed up for a different marathon. The reason I signed up for Disney is because of the course. I will enjoy it as much as I can, I just hope I'm not stuck walking or finish like 20 minutes behind my goal time


Keep this in mind for future runDisney races - always have a valid PoT ready to go, and screenshot your submission.


----------



## StarGirl11

Thought I would share some data a person on Facebook put together about the new corrals: 

 

Corral numbers: 

I’ve seen maps of the bathrooms on the route posted on Facebook before. I’ll see if I can’t find them again.


----------



## michigandergirl

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM
*
Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Sharon
DIS Name - michigandergirl
Costume - Star Wars Droid tank 
Corral - ?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - most likely yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - middle
Expected pace - 11:00

Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Sharon
DIS Name - michigandergirl
Costume - Mrs. Incredible
Corral - ?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - most likely yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - middle
Expected pace - 11:00

Race - Half
Name (optional) - Sharon
DIS Name - michigandergirl
Costume - Dory inspired
Corral - C, but may drop back to D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - most likely yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - middle
Expected pace - 12:00

Race - marathon
Name (optional) - Sharon
DIS Name - michigandergirl
Costume - Little Mermaid
Corral - C, but may drop back to D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - middle
Expected pace - total crapshoot, but I'll guess 13:00


----------



## StarGirl11

BelleWannabe4 said:


> Does anyone (or any blog) have a map or a list of the "real" bathrooms along the course? I can probably figure it out myself from the course map but wanted to check to see if anyone else had already done the work first. I like to plan ahead for bathroom stops and it really helps me with race day anxiety



Found the bathroom maps!


----------



## jeanigor

Real Bathrooms I can recall:
•Mile 4ish TTC on your right
•Mile 5ish just before entering thru the turnstyles on your right
•Mile 5.35 Tomorrowland, between Star Traders and Cosmic Rays, across from Speedway, on your left
•Mile 5.8 Breezeway between Frontierland & Adventureland, just past the Diamond Horseshoe, on your left
•Mile 12.5ish in along the main road in Africa, on your left (doors are heavy to comply with zoological requirements)
•Mile 13 (give or take) on your left, nice and air conditioned 
•Mile 13.3 Finding Nemo (off the path a bit)
•Mile 13.5 Dinoland USA, across from Primeval Whirl, just before going backstage, on your right
•Mile 19.5ish in WWoS, on your right (this is what sank my last marathon as I wasn't able to resume a decent pace after this potty break--but still finished before the balloon ladies)
•Mile 23.2 on the left at the end of the Tower of Terror Courtyard/beginning of Sunset Blvd
•Mile 23.3 on the left in courtyard before the Planet Hollywood store. Bathrooms are elevated above street level, there is a ramp as well as stairs (may or may not rule this set out for you)
•Mile 23.4 Crossroads of the World, on your left just as you are about to exit the Studios
•Mile 24.8 if you are staying at Beach Club the bathrooms near that quite pool on your left
•Mile 24.9 International Gateway or the UK(depending on how well we trust the race map)
•Mile 25.1 Morocco pavilion on your left
•Mile 25.3 United States pavilion on your left back a bit
•Mile 25.5 Germany pavilion on your left just past the trains
•Mile 25.8 Norway pavilion on your right just past the Stave church
•Mile 26 Spaceship Earth entry/egress area on your left just before heading backstage (and getting a last minute motivational boost from the choir--I hope) There tends to be a lot of spectators here, so these may not be ideal.


----------



## courtneybeth

Race - 5K
Name - Courtney 
DIS Name - courtneybeth
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race meetup? Yes 
Front, Middle, or Back of Corral? - Middle
Expected Pace - 15 min/mile

Race - 10K
Name - Courtney
DIS Name - courtneybeth
Costume - No
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race meetup? Yes 
Front, Middle, or Back of Corral? - Middle
Expected Pace - 15 min/mile

Race - Half
Name - Courtney
DIS Name - courtneybeth
Costume - No
Corral - E
Planning to attend the Pre-race meetup? Yes 
Front, Middle, or Back of Corral? - Middle
Expected Pace - 15min/mile

Race - Marathon 
Name - Courtney
DIS Name - courtneybeth
Costume - No
Corral - E
Planning to attend the Pre-race meetup? Yes 
Front, Middle, or Back of Corral? - Middle
Expected Pace - 12:30 min/mile


----------



## whaler8

Thanks for doing all of this!

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Ken
DIS Name - whaler8
Costume - Monsters University (Roar Omega Roar)
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 10:00

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Ken
DIS Name - whaler8
Costume - none
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 10:00

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - Ken
DIS Name - whaler8
Costume - none
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace -10:20

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - Ken
DIS Name - whaler8
Costume - none
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 10:30


----------



## DVCFan1994

Race - 10k
Name (optional) - Jen
DIS Name - DVCFan1994
Costume - Buzz Lightyear
Corral - ?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Wherever I end up 
Expected Pace -10:15-10:30  Unless my hip is still bothering me


Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Jen
DIS Name - DVCFan1994
Costume - Minnie
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front if I can manage it
Expected Pace -10:30-11:00 between stops


----------



## ZellyB

AlexRunsDisney said:


> To be honest, it is pretty disheartening that after all my training the past year and proving that I could run almost a 2 hour half marathon, that I am put in the last corral. HOWEVER, I just have to have the mindset that there is nothing I can do about it now, and just try to enjoy the race. If I was only concerned about my time, I would have signed up for a different marathon. The reason I signed up for Disney is because of the course. I will enjoy it as much as I can, I just hope I'm not stuck walking or finish like 20 minutes behind my goal time



I really do understand how disappointing it is.  I do honestly think that if you just look for the right opportunities, you'll be able to mostly run the race you want to run.  I think once you are there and get caught up in the excitement of it all, most of your concerns will disappear.  I'm obviously a runDisney enthusiast, but it's an experience like nothing else (particularly the marathon) and one that you'll love.  And, now you have a built in reason to run another one...so you can get a proper corral placement.


----------



## BelleWannabe4

Thanks for the super fast responses guys! I knew I could count on Dis


----------



## DopeyBadger

Tennesotans said:


> *Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
> 
> Race - Marathon
> Name - Alan
> DIS Name - Tennesotans
> Costume - geezer in runner clothes
> Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? There with bells on ("yes")
> Front, Middle, or Back of the corral -- always the towards the back.
> Expected Pace - 9:05 (the year I break 4:00! :: fingers crossed :: )



Corral?


----------



## Baloo in MI

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Corral B for half/full.
> 
> Looks like my Dopey plans may be changing. My mom's health has taken a sudden turn for the worst and not sure a long trip is going to happen for me. But you do what you have to do.
> 
> I'm following the 'trust your training' guideline. In this case the 'training' is 50+ years in a loving family.



I am very sorry to hear about your mom's health.  I do hope that this is temporary.  50+ years in a loving family is a great gift that you are giving back by being there for your mom.  Sending positive energy to you and your family.


----------



## soccermom26.2

AlexRunsDisney said:


> As a 4:30 marathon finisher stuck in Corral H, how bad will it be congestion wise? Am I going to be able to run my race, or is it basically going to be maneuvering around people the entire time?



Last spring I ran Princess.  I didn't have a POT to submit as it had been awhile from my last race.  I usually had been a under 2:00 half runner and under 4:00 marathoner.  I put 2:15 as my estimated time and got placed in the very last corral.  I was frustrated to be with all the walkers and in the back of 20,000 + people.  I ran and dodged and passed a TON of people which was kind of fun.  The whole race I kept saying "on your left" or "coming through".  Did some in the grass running.  It was tough but the frustration of trying to dodge people and run did make the race go quickly.  I ended up finishing in 2:06 which I was thrilled with considering I was in the VERY back and I passed thousands of people.  It will be congested and hard to run your race but it will keep your mind off the running part.    It can be done.  Good luck!  Just be prepared to have to dodge especially in the beginning and get in the front of the corral.


----------



## Keels

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Good insight, thanks. I think by mile 6 or 7 I should have passed most of the people from the corrals H and G so I'm hoping after that it will open up.



Your best chance to get some breathing room will be straight out of the start on World Drive heading to Magic Kingdom before the hairpin ramp, and then again through the traffic entrance to Magic Kingdom though the TTC and down to the water bridge by the Contemporary. After that, you’re going to be throttled REGARDLESS of where you start (unless you’re A or Elite) because of how tight the Magic Kingdom pathway and Cone Alley are. After Cone Alley ends and you hit Bear Island Road, you’ll have another shot to make up some time.

Study the map and you’ll be fine. If you’re a 4:30 Marathoner, it won’t matter where you start or who starts around you if you get to the front of your corral and use those early opportunities to distance yourself and get some breathing room.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Alright, all caught up at the moment!  Thus far we have:

5k - 35 runners (30 yes/maybe to pre-race meet!)
10k - 37 runners (32 yes/maybe to pre-race meet!)
HM - 46 runners (30 yes/maybe to pre-race meet!)
M - 56 runners (47 yes/maybe to pre-race meet!)

Keep them coming!


----------



## Keels

I’ll update the Meet-Up Thread when i get to New Orleans in a couple hours!

I know there are some RSVPs I’m missing in there.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

All this talk of bathrooms and beer stops, has any fellow caffeine addict listed places to get coffee during the marathon?

Every year I gaze down from the overpass near mile 16 and crave a McDonalds coffee.
Hot black coffee, iced-coffee, chocolate-chip Frappe, I crave them all at that point in the race.
It is too far off the path and I don't have anyone that would have something waiting. Sigh.

The craving is real! And no, caffeinated gels don't cut it.
I've never stopped for coffee but this year mile 13 at AK has potential.
Last year a HOT coffee would have been priceless!


----------



## CherieFran

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Cherie
DIS Name - CherieFran
Costume - ?
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected pace - 8:45-9:00 while running but maybe 11:00 with picture stops? (Seems like from previous race reports character lines are always longest at the 5K?)

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Cherie
DIS Name - CherieFran
Costume - Pink and white “Minnie” run skirt and black tank
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected pace - 9:30 with picture stops

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - Cherie
DIS Name - CherieFran
Costume - ?
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected pace - 9:30 with picture stops

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - Cherie
DIS Name - CherieFran
Costume - ?
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No (race retreat)
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected pace - 10:15 with picture stops


----------



## Disney at Heart

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5k
Name (optional) - Sylvia
DIS Name - Disney at Heart
Costume - none
Corral - B?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - middle
Expected Pace - 10:15

Race - 10k
Name (optional) - Sylvia
DIS Name - Disney at Heart
Costume - none
Corral - B?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - middle
Expected Pace - 10:30

Race - Half
Name (optional) - Sylvia
DIS Name - Disney at Heart
Costume - none
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - middle
Expected Pace - 10:45

Race - Full
Name (optional) - Sylvia
DIS Name - Disney at Heart
Costume - none
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - middle
Expected Pace - 11:30 - 12:00


----------



## rteetz

I know its early but I am already watching the weather. Accuweather has the full weekend in their 25 day forecast now. 

1/4 H - 75 L - 54
1/5 H - 74 L - 54
1/6 H - 74 L - 53
1/7 H - 73 L - 53

Yes these will change 100 times before marathon weekend. I am not including rain chances yet since its way too early for that.


----------



## Tennesotans

@DopeyBadger  I am in corral "C"


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I know its early but I am already watching the weather. Accuweather has the full weekend in their 25 day forecast now.
> 
> 1/4 H - 75 L - 54
> 1/5 H - 74 L - 54
> 1/6 H - 74 L - 53
> 1/7 H - 73 L - 53
> 
> Yes these will change 100 times before marathon weekend. I am not including rain chances yet since its way too early for that.



I am currently in Broussard, La., en route to Orlando with an extra suitcase JUST filled with cold-weather running gear (which made my husband the opposite of happy), so I’m pretty sure that guarantees this weather for Marathon Weekend.


----------



## cavepig

Glad I'm not the only thinking about bathroom stops. I have preplanned the Frontierland (or Tomorrowland one might not be as far too run off too now that I think about it)  one & then dinoland I think would be my other one if I really need it.  I remember 2016 I was in the back but the Wide World of Sports bathrooms had looong lines coming out, not sure if they just are tiny inside or what since I skipped.



rteetz said:


> I know its early but I am already watching the weather. Accuweather has the full weekend in their 25 day forecast now.
> 
> 1/4 H - 75 L - 54
> 1/5 H - 74 L - 54
> 1/6 H - 74 L - 53
> 1/7 H - 73 L - 53
> 
> Yes these will change 100 times before marathon weekend. I am not including rain chances yet since its way too early for that.


We've been checking too, yeah it will change, but it's still fun to check.


----------



## Disneyqueendenmark

I'm SO nervous, really EXCITED but kinda freaking out!!!


----------



## MissLiss279

cavepig said:


> Glad I'm not the only thinking about bathroom stops. I have preplanned the Frontierland (or Tomorrowland one might not be as far too run off too now that I think about it)  one & then dinoland I think would be my other one if I really need it.  I remember 2016 I was in the back but the Wide World of Sports bathrooms had looong lines coming out, not sure if they just are tiny inside or what since I skipped.
> 
> We've been checking too, yeah it will change, but it's still fun to check.


I think I have stopped at one at WWOS and it didn’t have very many stalls, which is why the line was so long for me.


----------



## willieT

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - Todd
DIS Name - willieT
Costume - none
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 7:50

Much thanks DopeyBadger!


----------



## Chaitali

IN addition to the real bathrooms in the parks, are there also portapotties on the road sections?  Do those tend to have less of a line since people prefer the real bathrooms or is it about the same wait anyways?


----------



## rteetz

Chaitali said:


> IN addition to the real bathrooms in the parks, are there also portapotties on the road sections?  Do those tend to have less of a line since people prefer the real bathrooms or is it about the same wait anyways?


Yes there will be porta potties all over.


----------



## michigandergirl

rteetz said:


> I know its early but I am already watching the weather. Accuweather has the full weekend in their 25 day forecast now.
> 
> 1/4 H - 75 L - 54
> 1/5 H - 74 L - 54
> 1/6 H - 74 L - 53
> 1/7 H - 73 L - 53
> 
> Yes these will change 100 times before marathon weekend. I am not including rain chances yet since its way too early for that.



I know it's not likely to hold, but these temps sound amazing to me right now! It's 19 degrees and snowing here...


----------



## JeffW

rteetz said:


> I know its early but I am already watching the weather. Accuweather has the full weekend in their 25 day forecast now.
> 
> 1/4 H - 75 L - 54
> 1/5 H - 74 L - 54
> 1/6 H - 74 L - 53
> 1/7 H - 73 L - 53
> 
> Yes these will change 100 times before marathon weekend. I am not including rain chances yet since its way too early for that.


Please subtract 15 degrees from those temps   I know my chances of getting last year's marathon temps again are low


----------



## SheHulk

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - Cindy
DIS Name - SheHulk
Costume - Elastigirl (maybe?)
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - As Front as I Can
Expected Pace - You tell me, Coach DB!


----------



## rteetz

JeffW said:


> Please subtract 15 degrees from those temps   I know my chances of getting last year's marathon temps again are low


Coming from WI I would prefer not to have last year's marathon temps again.


----------



## ZellyB

Chaitali said:


> IN addition to the real bathrooms in the parks, are there also portapotties on the road sections?  Do those tend to have less of a line since people prefer the real bathrooms or is it about the same wait anyways?



Lots of portapotties, but the lines for them are often long.  Especially early in the race.


----------



## drummerwife

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Janice & Rod (husband)
DIS Name - drummerwife
Costume - Pluto & Mickey
Corral - D/E?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Undecided
Expected Pace - 15:00

Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Janice & Rod (husband)
DIS Name - drummerwife
Costume - Minnie & ?
Corral - D/E?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Undecided
Expected Pace - 15:00

Race - Half
Name (optional) - Janice & Rod (husband)
DIS Name - drummerwife
Costume - ??
Corral - F
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 14:00

Race - Full
Name (optional) - Janice & Rod (husband)
DIS Name - drummerwife
Costume - ??
Corral - F
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 14:00


----------



## Jim Tancredi

AlexRunsDisney said:


> To be honest, it is pretty disheartening that after all my training the past year and proving that I could run almost a 2 hour half marathon, that I am put in the last corral. HOWEVER, I just have to have the mindset that there is nothing I can do about it now, and just try to enjoy the race. If I was only concerned about my time, I would have signed up for a different marathon. The reason I signed up for Disney is because of the course. I will enjoy it as much as I can, I just hope I'm not stuck walking or finish like 20 minutes behind my goal time



Sorry I haven't been able to follow your entre thread about corral placement, but suffice it to say, I'm nearly in the same boat as you.  I was placed in Corral G even though I supplied a POT that would have placed me in Corral E.  You're faster than me.  I'm about 2:20 for a HM.  Trackshack told me today that, if you use a 10 miler or HM for your POT, they add anywhere from 0:30 to 1:00/mile to your POT to account for the longer mileage of a marathon that will slow you down.  Huh?  

My question to them....what's the purpose of requiring a POT submission if you're not going to honor it"?  They didn't answer me.  In any event although I don't know you're story as to why you were placced in the last corral, there may be hope yet that you can be repositioned to a higher corral.  Use this link to go to a site that explains the different ways you might be able to move up.  I'm already resigned to having option 4 as my last resort and will have to wait until I get to runner relations to see if they will accomodate me.  Good luck!  Hopefully, youll be accomodated.  https://www.fitdisneymom.com/how-to-fix-wrong-corral-placement-at-a-run-disney-race/


----------



## Ariel484

Jim Tancredi said:


> Trackshack told me today that, if you use a 10 miler or HM for your POT, they add anywhere from 0:30 to 1:00/mile to your POT to account for the longer mileage of a marathon that will slow you down.  Huh?


Any pace equivalent calculator will do this. Check out the McMillan calculator, which is probably the most commonly used calculator (and I think what rD uses).

It makes sense...the further you run, the more likely you are to get tired and slow down.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Ariel484 said:


> Any pace equivalent calculator will do this. Check out the McMillan calculator, which is probably th me most commonly used calculator (and I think what rD uses).
> 
> It makes sense...the further you run, the more likely you are to get tired and slow down.



That's a reasonable assumption, but two problems with it.  i'm at least 0:30/mile faster than my August POT, on my 20 mile long runs now.  Secondly, they simply shouldn't accept 10-miler POT for a marathon, or if they are going to, then they should note that your time will be adjusted by 0:30 to 1:00/mile.  That's the Tancredi calculator better known as "common sense".


----------



## FFigawi

Jim Tancredi said:


> My question to them....what's the purpose of requiring a POT submission if you're not going to honor it"?  They didn't answer me.



Not sure what you mean by not honoring it. What PoT did you submit? What estimated finish time did you put? Taken together, rD will assign you a corral. It's possible, but unlikely, they simply ignored both data points.



Jim Tancredi said:


> That's a reasonable assumption, but two problems with it.  i'm at least 0:30/mile faster than my August POT, on my 20 mile long runs now.  Secondly, they simply shouldn't accept 10-miler POT for a marathon, or if they are going to, then they should note that your time will be adjusted by 0:30 to 1:00/mile.  That's the Tancredi calculator better known as "common sense".



It's unlikely many people expect their half time to be merely doubled for their marathon time. Common sense says you slow down as the distance increases.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

FFigawi said:


> Not sure what you mean by not honoring it. What PoT did you submit? What estimated finish time did you put? Taken together, rD will assign you a corral. It's possible, but unlikely, they simply ignored both data points.



My POT was 12:16/mile and my projected finish time submitted was 5:20.  Track Shack said they added 0:30/mile to my POT to account for the distance difference.  And, Trackshack acknowledged that the POT was properly entered prior to the 10/3 deadline.


----------



## Ariel484

Jim Tancredi said:


> That's a reasonable assumption, but two problems with it.  i'm at least 0:30/mile faster than my August POT, on my 20 mile long runs now.  Secondly, they simply shouldn't accept 10-miler POT for a marathon, or if they are going to, then they should note that your time will be adjusted by 0:30 to 1:00/mile.  That's the Tancredi calculator better known as "common sense".


But how are they supposed to know you’re faster if you don’t have a race result to prove it?

And why shouldn’t they accept 10-milers as proof? I used 10-mile race times for the 4 marathons I did at Disney and felt they properly placed me for each one. Again, you can google a pace calculator to get your adjusted expected pace using a 10-mile time.

If they don’t adjust, can they only 100% properly place a person that has a previous marathon time to submit?

The corralling system isn’t perfect, but I think they do the best they can with thousands of runners to place. I don’t think they are trying to screw anyone over.


----------



## Ariel484

https://www.runnersworld.com/tools/race-time-predictor


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Ariel484 said:


> But how are they supposed to know you’re faster if you don’t have a race result to prove it?
> 
> And why shouldn’t they accept 10-milers as proof? I used 10-mile race times for the 4 marathons I did at Disney and felt they properly placed me for each one. Again, you can google a pace calculator to get your adjusted expected pace using a 10-mile time.
> 
> If they don’t adjust, can they only 100% properly place a person that has a previous marathon time to submit?
> 
> The corralling system isn’t perfect, but I think they do the best they can with thousands of runners to places. I don’t think they are trying to screw anyone over.



You just answered the question, the same way I did.  Why permit 10-miler POT for a marathon?  Either honor it, or remove it as POT distance.  I didn't make up the rules.  I just followed them to the "T".


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Ariel484 said:


> https://www.runnersworld.com/tools/race-time-predictor


You can save the calculator. I'm an experienced runner.  In fact, I was a an ironman triathlete in the mid-90's before I had to give it because of a brain tumor.  I recently got back into running about a year ago, and understand the sport and timing as well as anyone.


----------



## Ariel484

Jim Tancredi said:


> You can save the calculator. I'm an experienced runner.  In fact, I was a an ironman triathlete in the mid-90's before I had to give it because of a brain tumor.  I recently got back into running about a year ago, and understand the sport and timing as well as anyone.


Cool. Have a great time at WDW.


----------



## FFigawi

Jim Tancredi said:


> My POT was 12:16/mile and my projected finish time submitted was 5:20.  Track Shack said they added 0:30/mile to my POT to account for the distance difference.  And, Trackshack acknowledged that the POT was properly entered prior to the 10/3 deadline.



Using any one of several online pace calculators, a 2:40 half corresponds to a 5:30-5:40 full. I'd say they got you exactly right.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

FFigawi said:


> Not sure what you mean by not honoring it. What PoT did you submit? What estimated finish time did you put? Taken together, rD will assign you a corral. It's possible, but unlikely, they simply ignored both data points.
> 
> 
> 
> It's unlikely many people expect their half time to be merely doubled for their marathon time. Common sense says you slow down as the distance increases.


Understood, but why even permit a 10-miler as POT for a marathon?  I didn't make that rule up.  I just followed it.  Besides, that POT was over 4 months ago, and my 20 mile long runs are being completed at least 0:30 faster than the POT I submitted for the 10 miler.  Again, if the goal is to keep people down who submit 10 mile or HM distance POTs then they should just do away with the submissions for those two distances altogether.


----------



## Ariel484

FFigawi said:


> Using any one of several online pace calculators, a 2:40 half corresponds to a 5:30-5:40 full. I'd say they got you exactly right.


I thought the same thing.  Have a great weekend John!!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

FFigawi said:


> Using any one of several online pace calculators, a 2:40 half corresponds to a 5:30-5:40 full. I'd say they got you exactly right.



Actually that's 5.37 hours not 5:37.  The .37 of an hour converts to 5:21 +/-


----------



## FFigawi

Jim Tancredi said:


> Actually that's 5.37 hours not 5:37.  The .37 of an hour converts to 5:21 +/-



Actually, no. That's 5:33.


----------



## croach

Jim Tancredi said:


> Understood, but why even permit a 10-miler as POT for a marathon?  I didn't make that rule up.  I just followed it.  Besides, that POT was over 4 months ago, and my 20 mile long runs are being completed at least 0:30 faster than the POT I submitted for the 10 miler.  Again, if the goal is to keep people down who submit 10 mile or HM distance POTs then they should just do away with the submissions for those two distances altogether.



I’d guess they use the 10 miler as just another entry point for people to use. A lot of people heading into a Disney marathon may not have run a full or even a half for that matter. And while there aren’t a ton of ten mile races it does give people another option to use. Best option, probably not but is what it is. 

Also Disney or any race simply can’t know what each individual person’s progress is. So while it’s great that your training hasn’t resulted in faster paces, it has no bearing on anything once you turn in a POT. Some people turned a POT like 10 months ago.


----------



## bryana

Jim Tancredi said:


> You can save the calculator. I'm an experienced runner.  In fact, I was a an ironman triathlete in the mid-90's before I had to give it because of a brain tumor.  I recently got back into running about a year ago, and understand the sport and timing as well as anyone.



Obviously you don’t understand, considering the conversation that’s taking place (and going in circles) right now. We have athletes here of all calibers and there is zero reason to try to pull some kind of athlete card. Also, there are people posting in this thread that probably weren’t even alive yet in the mid-90s so not sure why that card is being pulled to begin with.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Jim Tancredi said:


> Understood, but why even permit a 10-miler as POT for a marathon? I didn't make that rule up. I just followed it. Besides, that POT was over 4 months ago, and my 20 mile long runs are being completed at least 0:30 faster than the POT I submitted for the 10 miler. Again, if the goal is to keep people down who submit 10 mile or HM distance POTs then they should just do away with the submissions for those two distances altogether.



Is the possible confusion over the term "POT" (Proof Of Time)?  

The definition of Proof of Time in Disney's eyes is for you to submit your best possible time at either a 10 mile race, HM race or M race.  In almost all cases this will be a recent PR level performance within the allowable submission window.  An assessment on your current fitness (or best possible fitness) during their defined time frame.  If you choose to run a shorter distance (10 miler or HM), then your PR level time is converted using a race equivalency calculator to estimate what you may be capable of based on that result at a different distance (in this case a marathon).

Whereas, it seems as if your definition of "Proof of Time" is defined as running what you believe to be your desired Disney race pace distance (in this case a marathon) for a shorter distance during the timeframe defined by Disney.  Hence, you're "proving" you are capable of running 10 miles or 13.1 miles at your desired 26.2 mile Disney race pace.

Does that seem to define the confusion between Disney's definition and your possible definition (just my guess as I don't know for sure and am just trying to be helpful)?


----------



## Keels

Jim Tancredi said:


> You can save the calculator. I'm an experienced runner.  In fact, I was a an ironman triathlete in the mid-90's before I had to give it because of a brain tumor.  I recently got back into running about a year ago, and understand the sport and timing as well as anyone.



I’m sorry that TrackShack - the acting race director for RunDisney - as well as many veteran RunDisney athletes on this message board aren’t giving you the answer you’d like to hear.

You were corralled where TrackShack saw fit based on their corralling criteria. It’s their race series to define protocol as they see fit ... all of which you agree to by registering.


----------



## garneska

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Kris
DIS Name - Garneska
Costume - None
Corral - B???
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - not sure
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Not sure
Expected Pace - 9 min miles

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - Kris
DIS Name - Garneska
Costume - None
Corral - B but dropping to C to start with DH
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - no
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Not sure
Expected Pace - 10 min miles


----------



## Novatrix

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - Alex
DIS Name - Novatrix
Costume - None (possibly Mickey Mouse if the weather is on the cooler side)
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Probably not... I try not to inflict my half-awake, zombie self on others. I'll just clutch my coffee and stare into the distance somewhere off to the side. 
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Most likely front to middle, wherever I can scope out a personal bubble
Expected Pace - 10:00/mile


----------



## willieT

Jim Tancredi said:


> Again, if the goal is to keep people down who submit 10 mile or HM distance POTs then they should just do away with the submissions for those two distances altogether.


I submitted a 10 miler as my POT:  1:10:41 race time for a 7:04 pace.  But my HM pace is much slower (1:36 time / 7:19 pace).  And FM is even slower (3:32 for an 8:04 pace).  So, based on my race results, I'm at the high end of the 'add 30 seconds to 1 minute to your 10 mile time' estimator.  I don't think Track Shack is keeping me down for this race as I'm in Corral A -- but overall, I think the things keeping me down are Father Time, Mother Nature and other minor details like effort/training/nutrition/sleep/work/family.  

 Sorry to hear about your brain tumor Jim -- all the best to you on your race. BTW, my first marathon was Mickey 2011 and I started in the last corral and ran a 4:56 -- and had a blast.   So, while a bit crowded, I think you can still maintain your goal pace even starting further back.


----------



## lauriko

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Lauren
DIS Name - lauriko
Costume - TinkerBell
Corral - E?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front 
Expected Pace - pictures pictures everywhere!

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Lauren
DIS Name - lauriko
Costume - Minnie Mouse inspired
Corral - E?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front 
Expected Pace - taking it slow, so who knows?

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - Lauren
DIS Name - lauriko
Costume - not sure yet
Corral - F
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front to Middle
Expected Pace - 13:00ish

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - Lauren
DIS Name - lauriko
Costume - Aurora inspired, I hope
Corral - F
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front to Middle
Expected Pace - 13:00ish

Super excited and a bit freaked out to be taking on Dopey, but happy to be hanging out with great friends and having fun!


----------



## Keels

bryana said:


> Obviously you don’t understand, considering the conversation that’s taking place (and going in circles) right now. We have athletes here of all calibers and there is zero reason to try to pull some kind of athlete card. Also, there are people posting in this thread that probably weren’t even alive yet in the mid-90s so not sure why that card is being pulled to begin with.



I think we should be friends.


----------



## courtneybeth

Anyone else in the midst of their Dopey Sim or did theirs last weekend?   I'm curious about your experience with it and how you feel it helped you.

I've decided that my strategy will be sort of a weird mostly walking slow 5K, 10K, and Half where I go for a maximum amount of time and just try to enjoy the course, pictures, and barely beat the balloons. And then I'm going to save myself for the Full and enjoy running it 

So far, the Dopey Sim has actually proven helpful to find where that slow pace is and how to get there. I'm sticking to around a 15 minute mile, which is about 1 minute of running and 4 minutes of walking. That will be adjusted during the race for photo stops, so it may be "stand around in a line for 10 mins and run 2 mins until the next picture line" on race day.


What I want to feel is the affect of the 4 early mornings combined with the long run on Saturday. It's also allowed me to try shoes and I recognize that my Brooks aren't good for walks, while my New Balance aren't good for runs. I think I now found my shoes for each race too by doing this. 


Tomorrow is 10 miles at 15 min/mile. A very long 2.5 hours, but I've downloaded some PodCasts to listen to so i can laugh and enjoy the time on my feet.


----------



## NurseRunner

Looks like I will be in corral F.  I'll take it.


----------



## Ariel484

@courtneybeth I’ve heard of people walking/mostly walking the shorter races but that idea freaked me out - seemed like more time on my feet than necessary - so I never did it. I just took all of the races at a relaxed, similar pace and that worked great for me.  but everyone is different and I think it’s smart to test it out first.


----------



## lilmc

I’ve run Disney races on both coasts, but this is my first marathon distance with Disney. I’ve been looking forward to riding Expedition Everest during, but are there other rides open as well?


----------



## Ariel484

lilmc said:


> I’ve run Disney races on both coasts, but this is my first marathon distance with Disney. I’ve been looking forward to riding Expedition Everest during, but are there other rides open as well?


Nothing before regular park hours, so I think just EE and anything in Hollywood Studios/Epcot (the last mile). Paging @Keels @FFigawi!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lilmc said:


> I’ve run Disney races on both coasts, but this is my first marathon distance with Disney. I’ve been looking forward to riding Expedition Everest during, but are there other rides open as well?


Tower of Terror, Rock’n’Roller Coaster


----------



## lilmc

I’m not running for time, just staying ahead of the lovely balloon ladies, are the waits usually too terrible?


----------



## Keels

lilmc said:


> I’ve run Disney races on both coasts, but this is my first marathon distance with Disney. I’ve been looking forward to riding Expedition Everest during, but are there other rides open as well?



People have also ridden Primevil Whirl, Dinosaur, ToT, RnRC, Test Track

@FFigawi rode ToT and RnRC this year - CMs let them through the FP+ line because the park had just opened


----------



## DOOM1001

Grumpy_42K said:


> All this talk of bathrooms and beer stops, has any fellow caffeine addict listed places to get coffee during the marathon?
> 
> Every year I gaze down from the overpass near mile 16 and crave a McDonalds coffee.
> Hot black coffee, iced-coffee, chocolate-chip Frappe, I crave them all at that point in the race.
> It is too far off the path and I don't have anyone that would have something waiting. Sigh.
> 
> The craving is real! And no, caffeinated gels don't cut it.
> I've never stopped for coffee but this year mile 13 at AK has potential.
> Last year a HOT coffee would have been priceless!



I believe the poster is @John VN  who exits Osceola Pkwy during the marathon to get himself a McFlurry,so its definitely doable.I don't think a hot coffee during mile 16 of a marathon would be my thing,a small frappucino I would do for sure though.Take the ramp down and let us know how it goes after the race.


----------



## Keels

DOOM1001 said:


> I believe the poster is @John VN  who exits Osceola Pkwy during the marathon to get himself a McFlurry,so its definitely doable.I don't think a hot coffee during mile 16 of a marathon would be my thing,a small frappucino I would do for sure though.Take the ramp down and let us know how it goes after the race.



Hot french fries for me!


----------



## courtneybeth

Ariel484 said:


> @courtneybeth I’ve heard of people walking/mostly walking the shorter races but that idea freaked me out - seemed like more time on my feet than necessary - so I never did it. I just took all of the races at a relaxed, similar pace and that worked great for me.  but everyone is different and I think it’s smart to test it out first.



The length of time on the feet has me worried too - which is why i'm testing it now and not during race day. I'll know in 36 hours if this was a genius or dumb idea and adjust accordingly. 




DOOM1001 said:


> I believe the poster is @John VN  who exits Osceola Pkwy during the marathon to get himself a McFlurry,so its definitely doable.I don't think a hot coffee during mile 16 of a marathon would be my thing,a small frappucino I would do for sure though.Take the ramp down and let us know how it goes after the race.



Tell me how the logistics of getting a McFlurry works and I'm there if it's a bear of a race and I just need a pick me up. 

I feel like somehow I will be locating a Mickey Ice Cream Sammich at some park stop at some point. Just get me to the beeeeer.


----------



## DOOM1001

Keels said:


> Hot french fries for me!



Nice salty fries at that point in the race would work well,put in some of that lost sodium.


----------



## rteetz

bryana said:


> Obviously you don’t understand, considering the conversation that’s taking place (and going in circles) right now. We have athletes here of all calibers and there is zero reason to try to pull some kind of athlete card.* Also, there are people posting in this thread that probably weren’t even alive yet in the mid-90s so not sure why that card is being pulled to begin with. *


----------



## FFigawi

courtneybeth said:


> Tell me how the logistics of getting a McFlurry works and I'm there if it's a bear of a race and I just need a pick me up.
> 
> I feel like somehow I will be locating a Mickey Ice Cream Sammich at some park stop at some point. Just get me to the beeeeer.



Easy. You run down the off ramp, cross the street to the store, order, pay, and run back up the on ramp.


----------



## Dopeyintraining

I've got one more week until I go back to the doctor's to find out if I can run or not but I'm still intending on turning up and trying to get round as much as I can. I just need to stay ahead of the balloon ladies right? And I read somewhere that if you can get to the Boardwalk you can't be swept.  

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Michelle
DIS Name - Dopeyintraining
Costume - Black T with Glow in the dark Micky Mouses
Corral - Not sure - D for Dopey?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - not sure
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back
Expected Pace - walk

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Michelle and Mark
DIS Name - Dopeyintraining plus DH
Costume - Minnie Mouse
Corral - Not sure - with DH
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - not sure
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back
Expected Pace - 16 min miles

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - Michelle and Ash
DIS Name - Dopeyintraining plus DD
Costume - Donald Duck 
Corral - H with DD
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - not sure
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back
Expected Pace - 15:45 min miles

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Michelle
DIS Name - Dopeyintraining 
Costume - Dopey 
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - not sure
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back
Expected Pace - 15:45 min miles


----------



## Dis_Yoda

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Shaun
DIS Name - Dis_Yoda's Husband (he doesn't have a screen name!)
Costume - None - Either Boba Fett Shirt or Darth Vadar Run Shirt - Unless its super cold then Rebel Runner Pull Over 
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - If I'm with him, yes.  If I'm not, no.  
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 10:30


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


>



You millennials with your avacado toast and snapping chats! Get off of my lawn!


----------



## cavepig

Dis_Yoda said:


> Corral - C
> Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
> Expected Pace - 10:30


  His plan & mine are identical, I'll have to be on the look out for him & be like your Mr. Dis_Yoda & startle him, hahahaha!


----------



## dta87

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Dave
DIS Name - DTA87
Costume - No costume/whatever works for the current weather
Corral - B?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front preferred but not going to stress about it
Expected Pace - 11+/mile

Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Dave
DIS Name - DTA87
Costume - No costume/whatever works for the current weather
Corral - B?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front preferred but not going to stress about it
Expected Pace - 11+/mile

Race - HM
Name (optional) - Dave
DIS Name - DTA87
Costume - No costume/whatever works for the current weather
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front preferred but not going to stress about it
Expected Pace - 11+/mile

Race - M
Name (optional) - Dave
DIS Name - DTA87
Costume - No costume/whatever works for the current weather
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front preferred but not going to stress about it
Expected Pace - 9 to 10/mile


----------



## Sailormoon2

AlexRunsDisney said:


> As a 4:30 marathon finisher stuck in Corral H, how bad will it be congestion wise? Am I going to be able to run my race, or is it basically going to be maneuvering around people the entire time?


I have no words of wisdom for this, only to say that because my Dad messed up in submitting a POT for his wife, for the Half I will be running with my family out of H-despite having a bib that reads C, and have the exact same concerns as you. I do want to thank @ZellyB for a lot of the comments she has made on this subject.



BuckeyeBama said:


> but I am worried about congestion. My biggest concern is that the character lines will be really long.


This is exactly my concern too. I don't care about my finishing time at Disney-I am running for the character/park experience, so I'm worried that we won't be able to stop for photos because my Dad's wife isn't really "into" Disney and won't think it is worth it if the lines are long.



PrincessV said:


> I am _not_ a patient person, I have some social anxiety,


This is the second reason I am disappointed in dropping back to H-having to wait essentially 2 hours in the corrals (to ensure we are at the front) is going to make me really, really anxious...not to mention, potentially really, really cold.



PrincessV said:


> goes in knowing there will be slow sections, and decides to enjoy the experience, there is absolutely no reason he/she can't have a great race!


However, I am clinging to the positive in that I will be with my family, and hopefully we can just roll with it and have fun. We can all run minimum 10:00 miles so hopefully we can make some ground on the highway portions.

IF ANYONE HAS INSIGHTS ON CHARACTER LINES STARTING FROM THE LAST CORRAL-I WOULD LOVE TO HEAR ABOUT THEM-to have the right expectations!!


----------



## funsizedisaster

rteetz said:


> There is one for sure in WWoS I remember. I am sure there are more.


There is one in WWOS, if I recall, right before the loop around the track and then again before you run the bases.


----------



## Anisum

PrincessV said:


> I don't know if this will help assuage some of the stress and anxiety related to corral placement, but I'll give it a try...
> 
> For reference, I am a back-of-the-packer, have been for almost all of my many rD races at WDW. I am _not_ a patient person, I have some social anxiety, and I hate crowds with every fiber of my being. I'm not exceptionally slow, but I'm not what anyone would call "fast": if I put my mind to it, my running pace is around a 10:00/mile pace. I do run-walk intervals because I'm old, a former athlete plagued with chronic injuries, and I stopped being competitive when it stopped feeling fun, so my average run-walk pace for a marathon is about a 13:30-14:30 mile without stops.
> 
> *I think the key here is adjusting expectations.* No, I do not think someone why desperately wants to run 7:00 miles from the back of H is likely to have a good time. But if that same person goes in knowing there will be slow sections, and decides to enjoy the experience, there is absolutely no reason he/she can't have a great race!


I would absolutely agree. My first runDisney race I was around that pace and I found that I could definitely run but it's far more dodging and weaving than a non-Disney race. That is the truth regardless of your corral and it's something people have varying opinions on. Some runners dislike Disney races (not really runners on here but in general) because they feel there is too much dodging and weaving for them to run the race they want. Disney races are mostly about fun though (not that you can't be competitive, many are) and I think as long as you go into it with the mindset of enjoying yourself there's no way things can go wrong.


rteetz said:


> I know its early but I am already watching the weather. Accuweather has the full weekend in their 25 day forecast now.
> 
> 1/4 H - 75 L - 54
> 1/5 H - 74 L - 54
> 1/6 H - 74 L - 53
> 1/7 H - 73 L - 53
> 
> Yes these will change 100 times before marathon weekend. I am not including rain chances yet since its way too early for that.


Looks like great temperatures. No way it stays that perfect. Unless Disney has perfected a weather machine.


----------



## IamTrike

We took a quick trip to Disney this weekend.  It was cold.  Not 2010 cold but cold enough to make waiting in the corrals a bummer.  It's since warmed back up a little.  Hopefully the weather they are showing now is what we'll get.

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Ryan
DIS Name - IamTrike
Costume - Panchito Pistoles.  I'll be the 6'2 dude wearing a pink sportcoat.
Corral - ?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front 
Expected Pace - Probably between 8 and 9 mm

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Ryan
DIS Name - Iamtrike
Costume - Woody  ( Will be with a gaggle of toy story characters to celebrate our friend Andy that passed away last year)
Corral - ?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front 
Expected Pace - Walking and getting lots of pictures.

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - Ryan
DIS Name - IamTrike
Costume - Peter Pan (will be with Hook and Smee)
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe 
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front to Middle
Expected Pace - 9 ish while running but stopping for every character

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - Ryan
DIS Name - IamTrike
Costume - Blue Dapper Dan (with the other dapper dans and the mayor)
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front to Middle
Expected Pace - 9ish while running but stopping for every character

I am getting so excited.


----------



## SheHulk

funsizedisaster said:


> There is one in WWOS, if I recall, right before the loop around the track and then again before you run the bases.


That sounds right. I knew they were somewhere in there. Last year I hit the port a potties right at the entrance to WWoS where the big letters are at the corner. Adding further insult to simply using the port a john, I accidentally opened it on a guy who was using it (lock the door, guys!) and then waited for the privilege of using it. Imagine my chagrin when I saw that less than a mile away there were actual real bathrooms, with no line at least while I was there.


----------



## cavepig

Sailormoon2 said:


> IF ANYONE HAS INSIGHTS ON CHARACTER LINES STARTING FROM THE LAST CORRAL-I WOULD LOVE TO HEAR ABOUT THEM-to have the right expectations!!


In 2016 I didn't start in the back but was in the back with all corral people in the 2nd half & character lines at Wide World, Studios & EPCOT were fairly short. I think like Goofy at Wide World had like 6 people in line when I went by (I have a picture so I always remember seeing that one). So, at first they may be longer (like before TTC or the big setup they usually have leaving MK seems to always be long) but it seems in the marathon that 2nd half the lines do shorten.


----------



## dragitoff

AlexRunsDisney said:


> So you are saying it will be congested until about mile 2 for the full? That's not too bad then.



There are other places, but those always seemed to the be the worst to me.  Parts of the parks get congested too, but you're running through the parks so easier to deal with


----------



## funsizedisaster

cavepig said:


> In 2016 I didn't start in the back but was in the back with all corral people in the 2nd half & character lines at Wide World, Studios & EPCOT were fairly short. I think like Goofy at Wide World had like 6 people in line when I went by (I have a picture so I always remember seeing that one). So, at first they may be longer (like before TTC or the big setup they usually have leaving MK seems to always be long) but it seems in the marathon that 2nd half the lines do shorten.



When I ran the Goofy in 2014, I was in Corral P...and MarathonFoto had a special photo package just for the marathon weekend.  I stopped at almost every character to get a photo during the half and as many as I could during the full.  The balloon ladies caught me by WWOS, but I still finished in front of them.  And I was at an average page of 13-14/min miles.


----------



## IamTrike

PrincessV said:


> I think the key here is adjusting expectations. No, I do not think someone why desperately wants to run 7:00 miles from the back of H is likely to have a good time. But if that same person goes in knowing there will be slow sections, and decides to enjoy the experience, there is absolutely no reason he/she can't have a great race!



One anecdote about this.  A friend did wine and dine the year they had the relay, but all relay runners had to start in the last corral.  I don't think he ran it at a 7 mm pace but it was close.   We went back and looking at the finishers we figured he was passing on average 3 people per second the entire time he ran.  For him he found it was a lot of running really fast running separated by spots where he was stuck trying to maneuver around large groups.   He actually really enjoyed the experience but I could definitely see how it would be frustrating for someone with the wrong expectations. 

I will also say that there is no guarantee that you won't have this experience at most any races.  Marine Corps allows runners to self corral.  We started in B near the flag for our estimated pace and wound up crammed in behind people running 1-2 minutes slower than that pace for the first 2 miles.


----------



## ZellyB

Sailormoon2 said:


> This is exactly my concern too. I don't care about my finishing time at Disney-I am running for the character/park experience, so I'm worried that we won't be able to stop for photos because my Dad's wife isn't really "into" Disney and won't think it is worth it if the lines are long.



I can relate to this somewhat.  We ran our second Disney marathon with my SIL and BIL.  It was their first (and only thus far) marathon and while they didn't mind stopping a couple of times for photos as the race went on they got increasingly impatient with it.  But, honestly, I just didn't care.  I had told them more than once they could just go on without us, but they didn't, so whatever.  I don't pay the money I pay for the race AND the whole trip to shortchange myself on character stops.  Again, I haven't started at the back, but we stop SOOOOOOO much, that we are usually overtaken by the last corral at some point in the race.  If you are especially worried about their impatience, you might be better off to skip some of the early characters and just try to catch as many as you can in the later miles.  We found once we got to AK, that many characters had practically no wait.




Sailormoon2 said:


> This is the second reason I am disappointed in dropping back to H-having to wait essentially 2 hours in the corrals (to ensure we are at the front) is going to make me really, really anxious...not to mention, potentially really, really cold.



This is so true and you have my total sympathy on the wait.  I'm hoping it won't be super cold like last year.  That was honestly completely miserable, so I'm hoping for more moderate temps at the start!




Sailormoon2 said:


> However, I am clinging to the positive in that I will be with my family, and hopefully we can just roll with it and have fun. We can all run minimum 10:00 miles so hopefully we can make some ground on the highway portions.
> 
> IF ANYONE HAS INSIGHTS ON CHARACTER LINES STARTING FROM THE LAST CORRAL-I WOULD LOVE TO HEAR ABOUT THEM-to have the right expectations!!



I think with your speed you guys will do a LOT of passing and I could totally see where that would be fun and even empowering.  Maybe you can make some kind of game out of it to help.


----------



## ell13

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5K
Name (optional) - N/A
DIS Name - ell13
Costume - No costume
Corral - ?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front preferred but not going to stress about it
Expected Pace - 8:30/m (need to finish quickly for a scheduled breakfast)

Race - 10K
Name (optional) - N/A
DIS Name - ell13
Costume - No costume
Corral - ?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front preferred but not going to stress about it
Expected Pace - 10:20/m

Race - HM
Name (optional) - N/A
DIS Name - ell13
Costume - No costume
Corral - F
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front preferred but not going to stress about it
Expected Pace - 10:40/m

Race - M
Name (optional) - N/A
DIS Name - ell13
Costume - No costume
Corral - F
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front preferred but not going to stress about it
Expected Pace - 11:20/m


----------



## TCB in FLA

Jim Tancredi said:


> Sorry I haven't been able to follow your entre thread about corral placement, but suffice it to say, I'm nearly in the same boat as you.  I was placed in Corral G even though I supplied a POT that would have placed me in Corral E.  You're faster than me.  I'm about 2:20 for a HM.  Trackshack told me today that, if you use a 10 miler or HM for your POT, they add anywhere from 0:30 to 1:00/mile to your POT to account for the longer mileage of a marathon that will slow you down.  Huh?
> 
> My question to them....what's the purpose of requiring a POT submission if you're not going to honor it"?  They didn't answer me.  In any event although I don't know you're story as to why you were placced in the last corral, there may be hope yet that you can be repositioned to a higher corral.  Use this link to go to a site that explains the different ways you might be able to move up.  I'm already resigned to having option 4 as my last resort and will have to wait until I get to runner relations to see if they will accomodate me.  Good luck!  Hopefully, youll be accomodated.  https://www.fitdisneymom.com/how-to-fix-wrong-corral-placement-at-a-run-disney-race/


Jim- that's lousy. I have a 2:18 HM POT and am in E for Goofy. Are you doing Dopey? I'm wondering if they set you back even further if you have the extra races. Good luck getting it changed.


----------



## JeffW

courtneybeth said:


> Anyone else in the midst of their Dopey Sim or did theirs last weekend?   I'm curious about your experience with it and how you feel it helped you.



I'm doing a second Dopey simulation now, having done one two weeks ago.  As with previous Goofy simulations, it helps me get used to running on tired/stiff legs when getting started, and allows me to check my fueling strategy.  I usually do a 10 miler in the afternoon, then the 20 on the following morning, so I can see if I'm adequately replenishing.


----------



## VAfamily1998

Can I have some insight on the Castle backlog in the half marathon?   My son has been placed in Corral E for the half, and I am running with him.   Around what time do you think the castle will get that traffic jam that I have seen photos/videos of?  I'm wondering if we should skip the character photos until we are safely through the castle?    We will probably be averaging about a 10 min/mile without character stops, obviously slower than that if we do stop for photos.

Thanks!


----------



## TCB in FLA

I'm just finishing second breakfast, about to head out on my last long run. Twenty six miles ahead of me, hopefully with a friend joining me the last half. I walked ten yesterday (following my customized Galloway plan) and was not too happy to see that part of my usual route was still icy and muddy yuck. So trying a local park instead and will be retracing my route several times. And colder than expected. But ready to move on with the tapering, so out I go. @rteetz I'm hoping your weather forecast holds!!!!


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

JeffW said:


> Please subtract 15 degrees from those temps   I know my chances of getting last year's marathon temps again are low


I know right? Perfect marathon temps are usually around 45 degrees


----------



## Pleglech

DOOM1001 said:


> I believe the poster is @John VN  who exits Osceola Pkwy during the marathon to get himself a McFlurry,so its definitely doable.I don't think a hot coffee during mile 16 of a marathon would be my thing,a small frappucino I would do for sure though.Take the ramp down and let us know how it goes after the race.



I've done it a few times, except I've just run straight down the grassy hill after passing over Buena Vista Drive. No big deal.
Got a big breakfast with hotcakes last year, because I'm an idiot. Pancakes are an excellent mid-marathon snack. But if you eat the scrambled eggs with your hands, the smell will come back to haunt you.


----------



## Dis5150

More on the expectations topic, my sis and BIL are running the marathon this year. This is their first runDisney race, my sister's first marathon and my BIL's 2nd. He is retired Army so he runs constantly (just retired a few months ago). Sis did not have a POT to submit and while my BIL had one, she didn't submit it for him because it was over 5:30 (5:41:11). We just visited them in October and I discussed all this, course congestion, so many runners, character stops, basically how this is not your "basic" marathon. But he has been training and has decided that this is the race to break 4:00. I don't know how he managed it, but he was placed in corral E (maybe they took into account his estimated finish time, idk?) I feel like DD28 and I talked them into doing this race and feel somewhat responsible for their (his) enjoyment of this race. All this talk of being able to finish with a good time from a further back corral has eased my mind a bit. 

Sis is in corral G and doesn't want to hold anyone up so DD28 and I are starting in our own corral F but since we start at the back she can line up at the front and hopefully we can kinda hang out together before the race starts.


----------



## JeffW

AlexRunsDisney said:


> I know right? Perfect marathon temps are usually around 45 degrees



Yep, I PR'd at Disney last year in the marathon.  I remember the heat of the 2013 race, and I'd really like to avoid that again.


----------



## dta87

I can't remember where I read it, here or on a different running blog, but it was about a dead last start challenge.  Basically it is starting with the Balloon Ladies and seeing how many 'kills' you can collect during the race.  It sounded pretty interesting and for those that have been incorrectly corralled it may be a way to make your race a little more interesting.  If I can find the blog again I will post it.


----------



## IamTrike

I haven't seen this discussed on this board, so I apologize it if I've missed it.

Does anyone know how the waves within a corral situation works?   I think from what I heard about wine and dine they had multiple starts per corral.   
I am guessing the number of starts varies by the number of people in that corral so later corrals will have more starts.  
Is there a breakdown of the number of starts per corral and the time between those starts?


----------



## JeffW

dta87 said:


> I can't remember where I read it, here or on a different running blog, but it was about a dead last start challenge.  Basically it is starting with the Balloon Ladies and seeing how many 'kills' you can collect during the race.  It sounded pretty interesting and for those that have been incorrectly corralled it may be a way to make your race a little more interesting.  If I can find the blog again I will post it.



I can't imagine how you'd keep count of that at the start as you move through the mass of people.  But I always use a kind of "video game" strategy late in marathons to distract my brain.


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> I haven't seen this discussed on this board, so I apologize it if I've missed it.
> 
> Does anyone know how the waves within a corral situation works?   I think from what I heard about wine and dine they had multiple starts per corral.
> I am guessing the number of starts varies by the number of people in that corral so later corrals will have more starts.
> Is there a breakdown of the number of starts per corral and the time between those starts?


They used waves during the smaller races this past year as well. Usually there is a larger gap between actual corrals 5-10 minutes. And then smaller gaps between waves something like 3 minutes. It will be interesting to see how they do it for such large races.


----------



## disneygirlsng

JeffW said:


> I can't imagine how you'd keep count of that at the start as you move through the mass of people.  But I always use a kind of "video game" strategy late in marathons to distract my brain.


You would just look at the results after the race. If you know you were the last person to cross the start line, just look at how many people finished after you. If there were people who did start after you, then you would have to look at chip time vs. net time to figure it out.


----------



## FFigawi

Sailormoon2 said:


> This is the second reason I am disappointed in dropping back to H-having to wait essentially 2 hours in the corrals (to ensure we are at the front) is going to make me really, really anxious...not to mention, potentially really, really cold.



Or even worse, really really hot 



> IF ANYONE HAS INSIGHTS ON CHARACTER LINES STARTING FROM THE LAST CORRAL-I WOULD LOVE TO HEAR ABOUT THEM-to have the right expectations!!



To add to all the good comments made already, I think your expectations should be to anticipate the lines being very long for the first 8-10 miles of the course, especially for the more popular characters. From AK onward, the lines get shorter as people begin to trade off pictures against finishing comfortably ahead of the balloon ladies.


----------



## ZellyB

VAfamily1998 said:


> Can I have some insight on the Castle backlog in the half marathon?   My son has been placed in Corral E for the half, and I am running with him.   Around what time do you think the castle will get that traffic jam that I have seen photos/videos of?  I'm wondering if we should skip the character photos until we are safely through the castle?    We will probably be averaging about a 10 min/mile without character stops, obviously slower than that if we do stop for photos.
> 
> Thanks!



I think with the exception of the elites, corral A and maybe B, there is a Castle backlog.     It's just narrow through there and then you have the turns on the ramp coming down and everybody hoping for a great castle picture. The actual run through the castle and down the ramp is quite brief though.  What I did find for me starting mid-pack is that people have a huge amount of adrenaline at that point.  It's early in the race and the Castle is the highlight of the course, so most people are running through it.  I found other parts of the course to be far more of a backlog than the castle.  I wouldn't sacrifice character stops or rushing through the early part of the race for the sake of what might be a 15 second slow down as you go through the castle.  YMMV obviously.


----------



## huskies90

Judging by comments on this thread, I assuming Disney does not post which characters are on the coarse and where?  Are there any that have been consistently over the last few years for the half?  Just trying to plan out the stops. And also, why doesn't Disney post where characters will be?


----------



## Keels

huskies90 said:


> Judging by comments on this thread, I assuming Disney does not post which characters are on the coarse and where?  Are there any that have been consistently over the last few years for the half?  Just trying to plan out the stops. And also, why doesn't Disney post where characters will be?



Consistently? The first that come to mind are Wreck-It Ralph and Vanellope & Jack and Sally ... both sets were in the TTC parking lot en route to the Magic Kingdom. And then Mary Poppins, Burt and some Penguins always seem to be at the Grand Floridian at the end of Cone Alley.


----------



## ZellyB

huskies90 said:


> Judging by comments on this thread, I assuming Disney does not post which characters are on the coarse and where?  Are there any that have been consistently over the last few years for the half?  Just trying to plan out the stops. And also, why doesn't Disney post where characters will be?



Correct they don't post them.  Your guess is as good as mine for why they don't post them.  I've only run the half once, so my memory is not as good on it as it is for the marathon, but often the characters are the same up to and through MK.

They've often had a Pirates set up around mile 2 or so.  Nightmare Before Christmas often somewhere in here as well.  There has been a Wreck it Ralph set up more than once around the MK parking lot I think.  Sometimes Buzz Lightyear in Tomorrowland.  Alice Characters around the teacups.  The mime from Tangled near Peter Pan I think a couple of times.  They used to have Royal Donald outside the castle in years past but they haven't done that for the last two years I don't think.    There's usually a character around Country Bear I think.  It's been the Country Bears and maybe Woody and Jess before as well.  Leaving MK through the backstage area there is usually a Prince/Princess set up.  I've seen Cinderella/Charming and we got Flynn Ryder and Rapunzel there.  Aurora/Philip I think I've seen as well.

That's where I get foggy on how the half route goes as compared to the full.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

dta87 said:


> I can't remember where I read it, here or on a different running blog, but it was about a dead last start challenge.  Basically it is starting with the Balloon Ladies and seeing how many 'kills' you can collect during the race.  It sounded pretty interesting and for those that have been incorrectly corralled it may be a way to make your race a little more interesting.  If I can find the blog again I will post it.


I was thinking about this last night. As I am stuck in the last corral and plan on running 10:20 min/mile, I was thinking of playing some sort of game with myself to see how many people I can pass. If anything, it will make me feel like a badass and grow my confidence throughout the race.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

Jim Tancredi said:


> Sorry I haven't been able to follow your entre thread about corral placement, but suffice it to say, I'm nearly in the same boat as you.  I was placed in Corral G even though I supplied a POT that would have placed me in Corral E.  You're faster than me.  I'm about 2:20 for a HM.  Trackshack told me today that, if you use a 10 miler or HM for your POT, they add anywhere from 0:30 to 1:00/mile to your POT to account for the longer mileage of a marathon that will slow you down.  Huh?
> 
> My question to them....what's the purpose of requiring a POT submission if you're not going to honor it"?  They didn't answer me.  In any event although I don't know you're story as to why you were placced in the last corral, there may be hope yet that you can be repositioned to a higher corral.  Use this link to go to a site that explains the different ways you might be able to move up.  I'm already resigned to having option 4 as my last resort and will have to wait until I get to runner relations to see if they will accomodate me.  Good luck!  Hopefully, youll be accomodated.  https://www.fitdisneymom.com/how-to-fix-wrong-corral-placement-at-a-run-disney-race/


I have emailed Track Shack and called them. All they told me was "Proof of time is a general recommendation, but does not guarantee you a specific corral.". So essentially they told me proof of time is pointless. Which doesn't make sense. I think my best bet will be to talk with runner relations at the Expo and see if they will accomodate. If not, at least I tried.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Regarding characters, for the marathon the past few years I have seen Captain Jack Sparrow & Barbossa at mile 2.5 and/or mile 6 or 9.
They had a pirate ship in the median at 2.5 or at mile 6 as you exit MK into the back lot.

Jack Skellington & Sally are almost always at mile 3.8-ish, and ALWAYS a long line for pics.
The Haunted Mansion Gravediggers and cemetery have been at mile 14.8 - 15 the past few years.

I used to see Mike & Sully of Monsters Inc. at HS, but the HS course is shorter this year so?
You might catch Belle & Beast in France at mile 25 and Snow White in Germany?

These are just off the top of my head, someone likely has a more comprehensive list.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

Grumpy_42K said:


> Regarding characters, for the marathon the past few years I have seen Captain Jack Sparrow & Barbossa at mile 2.5 and/or mile 6 or 9.
> They had a pirate ship in the median at 2.5 or at mile 6 as you exit MK into the back lot.
> 
> Jack Skellington & Sally are almost always at mile 3.8-ish, and ALWAYS a long line for pics.
> The Haunted Mansion Gravediggers and cemetery have been at mile 14.8 - 15 the past few years.
> 
> I used to see Mike & Sully of Monsters Inc. at HS, but the HS course is shorter this year so?
> You might catch Belle & Beast in France at mile 25 and Snow White in Germany?
> 
> These are just off the top of my head, someone likely has a more comprehensive list.


This is probably a topic for another day, but am I the only one that doesn't like characters that are not in costumes? When I see Jack Sparrow, I just think "that's just some dude wearing a pirate costume" whereas when I see Sully I'm like "OH MY GOD THAT'S SULLY!"


----------



## Tennesotans

Dis_Yoda said:


> Tower of Terror, Rock’n’Roller Coaster



REALLY?!?! (If I crash and burn on my PR quest... maybe its time to "...WALK THIS WAY, WALK THIS WAY..."


----------



## cavepig

Speaking of Characters...I saw our 2 resident bald eagles fly over head when I was running today which reminded me I really really want to stop for an animal picture at Animal Kingdom (never have before)....
but can't remember are they usually set up before or after entering AK, I think it's before entering but it's been 2 yrs so my mind could be totally wrong. Thanks!


----------



## jeanigor

cavepig said:


> Speaking of Characters...I saw our 2 resident bald eagles fly over head when I was running today which reminded me I really really want to stop for an animal picture at Animal Kingdom (never have before)....
> but can't remember are they usually set up before or after entering AK, I think it's before entering but it's been 2 yrs so my mind could be totally wrong. Thanks!



They have been as you enter AK in the assortment of races I've done.


----------



## tigger536

Pluto0809 said:


> Are there links for the 5K for us lowly racers only running that one?



You can kind of guess it though based on your bib number and what you put for your estimated pace.


----------



## funsizedisaster

Dis_Yoda said:


> Tower of Terror, Rock’n’Roller Coaster


My original goal was to make it with time to ride EE...but I think Tower of Terror has now trumped this!!!


----------



## lhermiston

cavepig said:


> Speaking of Characters...I saw our 2 resident bald eagles fly over head when I was running today which reminded me I really really want to stop for an animal picture at Animal Kingdom (never have before)....
> but can't remember are they usually set up before or after entering AK, I think it's before entering but it's been 2 yrs so my mind could be totally wrong. Thanks!



I have photos of me in front of Dinoland. Can't speak to the beginning of the park. Pretty sure there's a photog by Finding Nemo The Musical, too.


----------



## tigger536

Race - *5K*
Name (optional) - Jacque
DIS Name - Tigger536
Costume -101 Dalmatians with the Dalmatian Group- "Princess"
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - no
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace: 9:00- 9:30 in between character stops; stopping for all pictures

Race - 10*K*
Name (optional) - Jacque
DIS Name - Tigger536
Costume - David S. Pumpkins (with two friends as the beat boy skeletons)
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - no
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace: 9:00- 9:30 in between character stops; stopping for all pictures

Race - *Half*
Name (optional) - Jacque
DIS Name - Tigger536
Costume - Scrooge McDuck!
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? -  no
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace: 10:00 in between character stops; stopping for all pictures

Race - *Full*
Name (optional) - Jacque
DIS Name - Tigger536
Costume - Flash from Zootopia
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace: 10:30 in between character stops; stopping for all pictures/ multiple cocktails/ rides


----------



## PrincessV

courtneybeth said:


> Anyone else in the midst of their Dopey Sim or did theirs last weekend?   I'm curious about your experience with it and how you feel it helped you.


I'm 2 days into my final Dopey sim - I think I've done 3 before this? 4? It's all sort of blending together at this point, lol! Anyway, this final one is 3/5.5/11-12/20-22, but I'll cut that 22 short if it gets too hot: things are warming up quickly here in FL now that our last cold front is gone. I did the same sequence of sims last year and felt it totally prepared me for Dopey!


> I've decided that my strategy will be sort of a weird mostly walking slow 5K, 10K, and Half where I go for a maximum amount of time and just try to enjoy the course, pictures, and barely beat the balloons. And then I'm going to save myself for the Full and enjoy running it


That's pretty much my strategy. I goof off with friends for the 5K and we take f o r e v e r with walking and stopping. I pick it up for the first section of the 10K so I can bank time for plenty of stops later in the race: the first few miles are pretty empty, and I don't like how character pics turn out in the dark, so I skip the couple that are there. My half was canceled last year, bu on our DIY version we stopped plenty of times for silly pics, just as I would in the official race. Marathon day I felt good - totally ready to handle the distance. I picked up the pace and put in a solid effort, though I still stopped for a few pics along the way.



Sailormoon2 said:


> IF ANYONE HAS INSIGHTS ON CHARACTER LINES STARTING FROM THE LAST CORRAL-I WOULD LOVE TO HEAR ABOUT THEM-to have the right expectations!!


I haven't started from the very last corral, but pretty far back... in my experience, the first few character stops tend to have long lines, but once out of MK the lines seem to get shorter and shorter, with practically no wait in WWOS, DHS, or EP. MK is hit or miss: really popular ones have crazy waits - like Mickey/Minnie or the royal couples - but I've had short waits for characters like the Tweedles or Woody.



VAfamily1998 said:


> Can I have some insight on the Castle backlog in the half marathon?   My son has been placed in Corral E for the half, and I am running with him.   Around what time do you think the castle will get that traffic jam that I have seen photos/videos of?


I have never experienced the kind of traffic jam I've seen in photos - let me see if I can work out timing...
I started in K in 2015, a little after 6am... still dark in the TTC parking lot... but light by the time I was in MK... sunrise would have been about 7:20. So figure I was at the castle around 7:30ish? People I know personally who did experience the traffic jam at WDW half or PHM were in the last corral, so I suspect it occurs later. For me, it was tight, but moving; NOT a total standstill.



IamTrike said:


> Does anyone know how the waves within a corral situation works?   I think from what I heard about wine and dine they had multiple starts per corral.


Yep, for Dark Side and W&D this year they did the waves for the half. I think A-C had no waves - they started with D or E. The largest corrals had the most waves: 7,000 people in DS F = 6 waves, 6,000 people in W&D F = 3 waves. Volunteers just kind of eyeball 2,000ish at a time and hold the rest back until the next wave. Figure a couple minutes between waves.


----------



## VAfamily1998

PrincessV said:


> I have never experienced the kind of traffic jam I've seen in photos - let me see if I can work out timing...
> I started in K in 2015, a little after 6am... still dark in the TTC parking lot... but light by the time I was in MK... sunrise would have been about 7:20. So figure I was at the castle around 7:30ish? People I know personally who did experience the traffic jam at WDW half or PHM were in the last corral, so I suspect it occurs later. For me, it was tight, but moving; NOT a total standstill.




That's reassuring!  Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

For the marathon this year they had...

Retired attraction vehicles on the road to AK after leaving MK

Big Bad Wolf was also on that same road. 

Lightning and Mater were in the MK parking lot. 

I believe Jack and Sally were out as well but I didn’t stop for them. 

Anna and Elsa behind the castle but no meets for them. 

Country bears outside that show. 

Clara Cluck in her parade float by mile 6. 

Train stop after mile 6.

Maleficent parade float backstage at MK.

Clara belle and Horace by the landscaping building. 

Animals backstage at AK. 

Chip Dale and Donald in WWoS. Goofy met on the track.

Green army men on the ramp outside DHS. 

Aladdin inside Epcot. 

They had space goofy inside Epcot for the 5K and Miss Bunny and Thumper just outside Epcot. There were more I just don’t remember. There are usually 4-5 for the 5K. 

10K- had launchpad and Scrooge just after mile 1. Incredibles around mile 2. Stilt walkers just backstage at Epcot. This was the race I believe they have patriotic Mickey, Goofy, and Donald out in America that line was nuts. 

There were more but I don’t remember.


----------



## VAfamily1998

Question about transportation after the 5k:

It won't begin (bringing runners back to their resort) until 7 am, right?   So if I am in the 1st or 2nd corral (my Dopey bib is corral B) and figure it will take me about 30 minutes to run the 5k, I will be hanging around for a long time, right?   Can I have someone pick me up?  Is it pretty easy?   We are trying to decide if it's "worth it" to rent a car for the duration of our trip...I'm thinking that being able to avoid hanging around for an hour (especially if it's cold) might be worth it.
If we don't rent the car, should it be easy to get an uber to come get me?


----------



## Anisum

AlexRunsDisney said:


> I have emailed Track Shack and called them. All they told me was "Proof of time is a general recommendation, but does not guarantee you a specific corral.". So essentially they told me proof of time is pointless. Which doesn't make sense. I think my best bet will be to talk with runner relations at the Expo and see if they will accomodate. If not, at least I tried.


Question, do you mean estimated finish time? Because if I recall correctly you mentioned not having a proof of time but instead estimating your finish time to be a time that required a proof of time. In context saying "estimated finish time is a general recommendation, but does not guarantee you a specific corral." is more in line with the process Disney uses given they sort first on estimated finish time and then weed out those with a proof of time (or lack there of) that doesn't correspond with that estimate. Not to say that having a proof of time guarantees you a certain corral but they are generally responsive to changing your corral to match your proof of time so long as the proof of time submitted was before the deadline.

Either way, I agree runners relations is your best bet.


----------



## DopeyBadger

VAfamily1998 said:


> Question about transportation after the 5k:
> 
> It won't begin (bringing runners back to their resort) until 7 am, right?   So if I am in the 1st or 2nd corral (my Dopey bib is corral B) and figure it will take me about 30 minutes to run the 5k, I will be hanging around for a long time, right?   Can I have someone pick me up?  Is it pretty easy?   We are trying to decide if it's "worth it" to rent a car for the duration of our trip...I'm thinking that being able to avoid hanging around for an hour (especially if it's cold) might be worth it.
> If we don't rent the car, should it be easy to get an uber to come get me?



Transportation after the 5k will begin roughly at 6:30am.


----------



## hauntedcity

courtneybeth said:


> Anyone else in the midst of their Dopey Sim or did theirs last weekend?   I'm curious about your experience with it and how you feel it helped you.
> 
> I've decided that my strategy will be sort of a weird mostly walking slow 5K, 10K, and Half where I go for a maximum amount of time and just try to enjoy the course, pictures, and barely beat the balloons. And then I'm going to save myself for the Full and enjoy running it
> 
> So far, the Dopey Sim has actually proven helpful to find where that slow pace is and how to get there. I'm sticking to around a 15 minute mile, which is about 1 minute of running and 4 minutes of walking. That will be adjusted during the race for photo stops, so it may be "stand around in a line for 10 mins and run 2 mins until the next picture line" on race day.
> 
> 
> What I want to feel is the affect of the 4 early mornings combined with the long run on Saturday. It's also allowed me to try shoes and I recognize that my Brooks aren't good for walks, while my New Balance aren't good for runs. I think I now found my shoes for each race too by doing this.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is 10 miles at 15 min/mile. A very long 2.5 hours, but I've downloaded some PodCasts to listen to so i can laugh and enjoy the time on my feet.




That's very similar to what my wife and I will be trying.  Three weeks ago, on our first 4-day simulation, we did a 30-second running : 2-minute walking ratio that worked pretty well for us.  My problem is that I get so bored walking for that long!     Maybe we'll try mixing up some ratios for tomorrow's 12-miler.  I want to take it extra easy because my ankle has felt a bit wonky today, and I want to be in the best shape possible for Sunday's insane miles.


----------



## dragitoff

I'm doing what I consider my official simulation run this weekend.  I did the 2.5 miler Wednesday, 5 miler Thursday, 10 miler today and I'm doing my 20 miler tomorrow morning.  I get up at 4am to run anyway so I'm somewhat simulating the "getting up early" part too.  My race plan for the 5k is similar to a lot I've read here.  I plan on walking most of it since I've never done Marathon Weekend 5k and most I've heard say that's the best race since most of it is in the park while it's dark and empty.  I want to soak that one in!  I'll run most of the 10k, but planned to get a few pics along the way.  Run the entire Half and Full and only do a handful of pics those days, especially for the full.  Once I get 15+ miles in, stopping is a death knell for me usually.  My goal for the races I actually run is to average around 8:30 pace.  That'll be quite slower than my half PR, but it would actually be a full marathon PR if I can accomplish that.  Whatever happens, I'm not setting out to achieve any PR's.  If one happens, I'm good with it.


----------



## hauntedcity

rteetz said:


> For the marathon this year they had...
> 
> Retired attraction vehicles on the road to AK after leaving MK
> Big Bad Wolf was also on that same road.
> Lightning and Mater were in the MK parking lot.
> I believe Jack and Sally were out as well but I didn’t stop for them.
> Anna and Elsa behind the castle but no meets for them.
> Country bears outside that show.
> Clara Cluck in her parade float by mile 6.
> Train stop after mile 6.
> Maleficent parade float backstage at MK.
> Clara belle and Horace by the landscapig building.
> Animals backstage at AK.
> Chip Dale and Donald in WWoS. Goofy met on the track.
> Green army men on the ramp outside DHS.
> Aladdin inside Epcot.
> They had space goofy inside Epcot for the 5K and Miss Bunny and Thumper just outside Epcot. There were more I just don’t remember. There are usually 4-5 for the 5K.
> 10K- had launchpad and Scrooge just after mile 1. Incredibles around mile 2. Stilt walkers just backstage at Epcot. This was the race I believe they have patriotic Mickey, Goofy, and Donald out in America that line was nuts.
> There were more but I don’t remember.



I REALLY hope they have Adventurers' Club members, like they did for the... Wine & Dine?  And if they would take some Gummi Bears costumes out of mothballs, I would freak my freak.


----------



## VAfamily1998

DopeyBadger said:


> Transportation after the 5k will begin roughly at 6:30am.


thanks!


----------



## FFigawi

huskies90 said:


> And also, why doesn't Disney post where characters will be?



Because they don't know exactly which characters will be out there until very close to race day. Choosing the costumes takes time and is CM and weather dependent. Some are almost always out, as has been mentioned, but there's no guarantee on any of them. Plus, from an rD perspective, the whining from a character not being where he/she/it was published to be is almost certainly not worth the hassle.


----------



## ZellyB

AlexRunsDisney said:


> I have emailed Track Shack and called them. All they told me was "Proof of time is a general recommendation, but does not guarantee you a specific corral.". So essentially they told me proof of time is pointless. Which doesn't make sense. I think my best bet will be to talk with runner relations at the Expo and see if they will accomodate. If not, at least I tried.



I really think when they say it's not a guarantee it's basic corporate speak so they don't have to get into debates with people about where they should or shouldn't be placed based on Proof of time.  I mean when you read the fine print on the race agreement stuff, they basically say in so many words, they have the latitude to change anything they want anytime they want - up to and including canceling the races (just like the half marathon last year).  The reality is, they do try to use a combination of estimated finish and PoT to place people and on the whole they do quite well with that, but sometimes PoTs don't get entered, or Disney screws up.  That's just going to be inevitable.  There's a decent amount of anecdotal evidence that if it really was a screw up on their part they will try to make it right, but if it was an error on the runner's part in not submitting properly, they won't typically help.  I suspect that is just because opening that up would create huge work on their part during race weekend when dealing with 27000 (or whatever number it is) runners.  Ultimately as the company running the race, it's at their discretion to place runners where they choose and that can sometimes suck when it doesn't meet our expectations.  I hope you are fortunate and they help you.


----------



## huskies90

FFigawi said:


> Because they don't know exactly which characters will be out there until very close to race day. Choosing the costumes takes time and is CM and weather dependent. Some are almost always out, as has been mentioned, but there's no guarantee on any of them. Plus, from an rD perspective, the whining from a character not being where he/she/it was published to be is almost certainly not worth the hassle.


When I say "post" I mean post day of or day before the race, not weeks in advance.  They post where characters will be in the parks during operating hours, why would this be different?


----------



## kski907

All this talk of remembering characters on the course has reminded me of that Wii Fit game where you run around the island and then there are the questions at the end to see if you remember what you ran by.  I always fail miserably.  I am glad there won't be a test at the end of the marathon, cause by mile 26 I'm sure it will all be a blur.  I'm glad there will be folks on here to remind me of what I might have saw.


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> When I say "post" I mean post day of or day before the race, not weeks in advance.  They post where characters will be in the parks during operating hours, why would this be different?


They never have. Characters will change too. When one runner goes by it might be goofy but 20 minutes later it might be Donald. Weather plays a big role too. I’m


----------



## Anisum

Speaking of fine print. They actually put a disclaimer of sorts on the corral list:



> Corral placement shown is for the Half Marathon and Marathon only. Your 5K and 10K corral placement is basedon your Full Marathon proof of time submission and will be identified at the time of Race Bib Pick-Up.
> Corral placement is not guaranteed and the following factors are taken into account:
> • Capacities & Operational Impacts
> • Estimated finish time provided by participant in active.com
> • If estimated finish time provided is less than 5:30, a valid proof of time must have been provided for placement; otherwise we have placed you at our discretion.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I see a lot of gnashing of teeth over the corral placements and, while I understand the frustration, I thought I'd just leave a quick post for everyone regardless of how their corral situation turned out or turns out:

I have been running Marathon Weekend since 2012. I realize this makes me far from the most experienced runner on these boards, but over those years I have experienced all of the races from almost every perspective from the last corral to front-ish corrals (E for Half/Full, B for 5K/10K). In all of these experiences I have had a tremendous amount of fun and I think there is a great race to be had coming from any situation. When I have seen people have a bad time at a Disney race it has been, without exception, people carrying in preconceived notions of why their race/weekend was not going to be fun. As long as you are open to this being a great experience and focusing on the myriad wonderful things about the races rather than the few annoyances I don't think corral issues will ruin anything.

Take it for whatever it's worth; I'll get off my soapbox now, it has just have a tough time seeing some of the animosity the last couple days. I hope everyone has a fantastic time during Marathon Weekend 2018!


----------



## Nole95

VAfamily1998 said:


> Question about transportation after the 5k:
> 
> It won't begin (bringing runners back to their resort) until 7 am, right?   So if I am in the 1st or 2nd corral (my Dopey bib is corral B) and figure it will take me about 30 minutes to run the 5k, I will be hanging around for a long time, right?   Can I have someone pick me up?  Is it pretty easy?   We are trying to decide if it's "worth it" to rent a car for the duration of our trip...I'm thinking that being able to avoid hanging around for an hour (especially if it's cold) might be worth it.
> If we don't rent the car, should it be easy to get an uber to come get me?



Begins about 6:30, which is an hour after the race starts.  Last year when the 5K started at 6, the buses started rolling at 7.  The reason is the 5K course is also used by the buses.  Once the last runners clear the bus area, they start loading the buses.  They all pretty much pull up at once and start loading.  It was a pretty quick process once the buses pulled up.


----------



## VAfamily1998

ZellyB said:


> I really think when they say it's not a guarantee it's basic corporate speak so they don't have to get into debates with people about where they should or shouldn't be placed based on Proof of time.  I mean when you read the fine print on the race agreement stuff, they basically say in so many words, they have the latitude to change anything they want anytime they want - up to and including canceling the races (just like the half marathon last year).  The reality is, they do try to use a combination of estimated finish and PoT to place people and on the whole they do quite well with that, but sometimes PoTs don't get entered, or Disney screws up.  That's just going to be inevitable.  There's a decent amount of anecdotal evidence that if it really was a screw up on their part they will try to make it right, but if it was an error on the runner's part in not submitting properly, they won't typically help.  I suspect that is just because opening that up would create huge work on their part during race weekend when dealing with 27000 (or whatever number it is) runners.  Ultimately as the company running the race, it's at their discretion to place runners where they choose and that can sometimes suck when it doesn't meet our expectations.  I hope you are fortunate and they help you.



I agree. 
A few years ago for the Wine and Dine half, I submitted a 1:47:48 half marathon time for my proof of time.  When waivers and corrals came out, I saw I was placed in Corral B--but when I looked at the listing for what time was necessary to get into corral A, it said 1:48 and faster!  I was kind of upset--I had submitted proof of time that was faster than 1:48!   I emailed RunDisney, emailed trackshack...but they wouldn't budge.  I had to start in corral B.    So proof of time definitely doesn't guarantee anything.


----------



## trackgam

I know they never do BUT does anyone know or project how the 10k will be divided by corrals? I am doing just the 10k and the full and clearly I know my full corral but was wondering if anyone had insight or projection on this since you all seem to have way more knowledge and heads up


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

VAfamily1998 said:


> I agree.
> A few years ago for the Wine and Dine half, I submitted a 1:47:48 half marathon time for my proof of time.  When waivers and corrals came out, I saw I was placed in Corral B--but when I looked at the listing for what time was necessary to get into corral A, it said 1:48 and faster!  I was kind of upset--I had submitted proof of time that was faster than 1:48!   I emailed RunDisney, emailed trackshack...but they wouldn't budge.  I had to start in corral B.    So proof of time definitely doesn't guarantee anything.


Well I think that is a different scenario than many of us on this board. Yours was the difference between the first or second corral, and a matter of 12 seconds. So I can understand them putting you in Corral B. For others of us, there is a HUGE difference from being put in Corral D and Corral H (the last corral). Putting sub 4 hour marathoners in a group of 7 hour marathoners seems a bit more drastic and confusing.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

I received an email today from runDisney about the expo and waivers, at the bottom they had a logo display of "friends of runDisney" and New Balance was still listed.  I'm assuming they haven't updated it yet, not that they are going to surprise us with NB shoes?

Also I asked this a few days ago but I'm pretty sure it's buried in all the posts of our corral excitement (or disappointment).  We have Race Retreat.  How do we get into the Expo at 10am on opening day?  Do we print out the form from Active and they scan the QR code?


----------



## cavepig

https://www.rundisney.com/blog/arti...-five-years-of-the-walt-disney-world-marathon

Anyone else see the latest blog post on rundisney, kind of neat to look back at the original course map & that Mickey sure is cute in that sweatshirt.


----------



## Anisum

trackgam said:


> I know they never do BUT does anyone know or project how the 10k will be divided by corrals? I am doing just the 10k and the full and clearly I know my full corral but was wondering if anyone had insight or projection on this since you all seem to have way more knowledge and heads up


@DopeyBadger posted an estimate a day or two ago. You can take the pace you submitted and use that to estimate where they may put you. No way of knowing if it's accurate for sure but I've found him to be spot on in many cases.


Barca33Runner said:


> Take it for whatever it's worth; I'll get off my soapbox now, it has just have a tough time seeing some of the animosity the last couple days. I hope everyone has a fantastic time during Marathon Weekend 2018!


I think this summarizes things perfectly! We can all discuss why/how/what/when runDisney did with corrals but at the end of the day we all chose this race weekend for a reason and I highly doubt it had anything to do with runDisney's ability to get us up early and squish us into corrals.

Hope everyone has a good time out there!


----------



## trackgam

Anisum said:


> @DopeyBadger posted an estimate a day or two ago. You can take the pace you submitted and use that to estimate where they may put you. No way of knowing if it's accurate for sure but I've found him to be spot on in many cases.
> I think this summarizes things perfectly! We can all discuss why/how/what/when runDisney did with corrals but at the end of the day we all chose this race weekend for a reason and I highly doubt it had anything to do with runDisney's ability to get us up early and squish us into corrals.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good time out there!


ohhhh thats right!!! I looked at the full but didnt think then to look at the 10k!!! Thank you for reminding me


----------



## Anisum

cavepig said:


> https://www.rundisney.com/blog/arti...-five-years-of-the-walt-disney-world-marathon
> 
> Anyone else see the latest blog post on rundisney, kind of neat to look back at the original course map & that Mickey sure is cute in that sweatshirt.


Mickey in his 1994 marathon sweatshirt would be a great on character appearance.


----------



## KSkywalker17

Kinda bummed with the noon opening time for the expo on Wednesday.  Would have loved to get in and out before lunch.  

I think the advice disers have been giving on other issues pertains to this as well.  Just roll with it, stay upbeat and do your best to enjoy the weekend.  It’s the culmination of a lot of work and should be looked at as a reward.  Save the stress and worry for more serious stuff.


----------



## VAfamily1998

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Well I think that is a different scenario than many of us on this board. Yours was the difference between the first or second corral, and a matter of 12 seconds. So I can understand them putting you in Corral B. For others of us, there is a HUGE difference from being put in Corral D and Corral H (the last corral). Putting sub 4 hour marathoners in a group of 7 hour marathoners seems a bit more drastic and confusing.



I didn't realize there were people on this board who submitted proof of time equating to a sub 4 hour marathon that were put in the 7 hour corral.   My apologies!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Wow , this thread is picking up some serious action.


----------



## cburnett11

Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Craig
DIS Name - cburnett11
Costume - No
Corral - F
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 13:00


----------



## dragitoff

LSUfan4444 said:


> Wow , this thread is picking up some serious action.



I used to check this thread every couple of days and it wouldn't take long to catch up.  Now I'm having to check it every couple of hours or else I'm 10 pages back!  Maybe we make the Podcasts top thread discussion.  lol.


----------



## ZellyB

LSUfan4444 said:


> Wow , this thread is picking up some serious action.



It's one of the best parts of the run-up to the marathon weekend.  Everyone's excitement on this thread just adds to my own excitement.  It's almost time!!!


----------



## MissLiss279

OrangeBirdGirl said:


> I received an email today from runDisney about the expo and waivers, at the bottom they had a logo display of "friends of runDisney" and New Balance was still listed.  I'm assuming they haven't updated it yet, not that they are going to surprise us with NB shoes?
> 
> Also I asked this a few days ago but I'm pretty sure it's buried in all the posts of our corral excitement (or disappointment).  We have Race Retreat.  How do we get into the Expo at 10am on opening day?  Do we print out the form from Active and they scan the QR code?


Last year they sent an email with a PDF attachment that had a QR code in it. You had to use that to get on the expo transportation early and to get into the expo.


----------



## FFigawi

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Well I think that is a different scenario than many of us on this board. Yours was the difference between the first or second corral, and a matter of 12 seconds. So I can understand them putting you in Corral B. For others of us, there is a HUGE difference from being put in Corral D and Corral H (the last corral). Putting sub 4 hour marathoners in a group of 7 hour marathoners seems a bit more drastic and confusing.



If you submitted a PoT equivalent to a sub-4 and a sub-4 estimated finish time and ended up in the last corral, then the Runner Relations desk should be able to help you out. If you didn't submit one of those two, or neither of them, then it's unlikely you'll be able to have any changes made. It's why they tell you to make sure you get both a PoT and a finish time entered as part of your registration before the October deadline.


----------



## ZellyB

FFigawi said:


> If you submitted a PoT equivalent to a sub-4 and a sub-4 estimated finish time and ended up in the last corral, then the Runner Relations desk should be able to help you out. If you didn't submit one of those two, or neither of them, then it's unlikely you'll be able to have any changes made. It's why they tell you to make sure you get both a PoT and a finish time entered as part of your registration before the October deadline.



And when you are insane, you check it 4 bazillion times to be sure you entered it all correctly.  Not that I would know anything about that.


----------



## croach

huskies90 said:


> Judging by comments on this thread, I assuming Disney does not post which characters are on the coarse and where?  Are there any that have been consistently over the last few years for the half?  Just trying to plan out the stops. And also, why doesn't Disney post where characters will be?



Besides what others have mentioned, you can usuallly count on Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Chip, and Dale to be in WWOS. They will have referee or sports costumes on. 



cavepig said:


> Speaking of Characters...I saw our 2 resident bald eagles fly over head when I was running today which reminded me I really really want to stop for an animal picture at Animal Kingdom (never have before)....
> but can't remember are they usually set up before or after entering AK, I think it's before entering but it's been 2 yrs so my mind could be totally wrong. Thanks!



Always seen them as you come into the back of AK as you head in Africa.


----------



## IamTrike

huskies90 said:


> Judging by comments on this thread, I assuming Disney does not post which characters are on the coarse and where?  Are there any that have been consistently over the last few years for the half?  Just trying to plan out the stops. And also, why doesn't Disney post where characters will be?


As others said it rotates so there is no guarantee. There may be stops with no characters there, or they may be switching. 



cavepig said:


> Speaking of Characters...I saw our 2 resident bald eagles fly over head when I was running today which reminded me I really really want to stop for an animal picture at Animal Kingdom (never have before)....
> but can't remember are they usually set up before or after entering AK, I think it's before entering but it's been 2 yrs so my mind could be totally wrong. Thanks!


 Before



ZellyB said:


> It's one of the best parts of the run-up to the marathon weekend.  Everyone's excitement on this thread just adds to my own excitement.  It's almost time!!!


Yeah I like the rapid pace of the thread.


----------



## JeffW

cavepig said:


> https://www.rundisney.com/blog/arti...-five-years-of-the-walt-disney-world-marathon
> 
> Anyone else see the latest blog post on rundisney, kind of neat to look back at the original course map & that Mickey sure is cute in that sweatshirt.



Very cool, thanks for that.  I know it would have been a logistical nightmare (impossibility), but they should have gone with the original course to celebrate 25 years.


----------



## IamTrike

AlexRunsDisney said:


> As a 4:30 marathon finisher stuck in Corral H, how bad will it be congestion wise? Am I going to be able to run my race, or is it basically going to be maneuvering around people the entire time?





AlexRunsDisney said:


> Well I think that is a different scenario than many of us on this board.  Putting sub 4 hour marathoners in a group of 7 hour marathoners seems a bit more drastic and confusing.



Did you go from 4:30 to sub 4 overnight?


----------



## PCFriar80

FFigawi said:


> Because they don't know exactly which characters will be out there until very close to race day. Choosing the costumes takes time and is CM and weather dependent. Some are almost always out, as has been mentioned, but there's no guarantee on any of them. Plus, from an rD perspective, the whining from a character not being where he/she/it was published to be is almost certainly not worth the hassle.


PCFriar80 will be available for pictures around the 24.5 mile marker at the BC.  I'm waiving all fees!


----------



## Poutine

rteetz said:


> I know its early but I am already watching the weather. Accuweather has the full weekend in their 25 day forecast now.
> 
> 1/4 H - 75 L - 54
> 1/5 H - 74 L - 54
> 1/6 H - 74 L - 53
> 1/7 H - 73 L - 53
> 
> Yes these will change 100 times before marathon weekend. I am not including rain chances yet since its way too early for that.


Last year the marathon day changed from warm to chilly (I dont consider last year as "cold", I'm northern and had a laugh when I saw a windchill advisory for 30degrees...we don't get those until single or negative digits).  The forecast is going to change while we there, Thursday will have Sunday one temp, then Friday will have Sunday 20 degrees different.


----------



## FFigawi

PCFriar80 said:


> PCFriar80 will be available for pictures around the 24.5 mile marker at the BC.  I'm waiving all fees!



If you have beer and a sign, we'll definitely stop!


----------



## SunDial

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Dopey
Name (optional) - Ed
DIS Name - SunDial
Costume - none
Corral - No idea yet.  
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes as long as the buses move efficiently.
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Varies
Expected Pace - around 13:30 for 5K, 10K and Half.  Around 11:45 for the full.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Poutine said:


> Last year the marathon day changed from warm to chilly (I dont consider last year as "cold", I'm northern and had a laugh when I saw a windchill advisory for 30degrees...we don't get those until single or negative digits).  The forecast is going to change while we there, Thursday will have Sunday one temp, then Friday will have Sunday 20 degrees different.



Very true.  The temps forecasted at this point are simply average high/low for January.  


*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Chris
DIS Name - Whereinflorida
Costume - none
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back
Expected Pace - 9:05


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Way too early for weather predictions


----------



## courtneybeth

OrangeBirdGirl said:


> I received an email today from runDisney about the expo and waivers, at the bottom they had a logo display of "friends of runDisney" and New Balance was still listed. I'm assuming they haven't updated it yet, not that they are going to surprise us with NB shoes?



Don't want the running shoes -  I just want the "Event Check-in" option to earn more Rewards points. Have to get that NYC Marathon or London Marathon bib somehow.


----------



## Ariel484

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Well I think that is a different scenario than many of us on this board. Yours was the difference between the first or second corral, and a matter of 12 seconds. So I can understand them putting you in Corral B. For others of us, there is a HUGE difference from being put in Corral D and Corral H (the last corral). Putting sub 4 hour marathoners in a group of 7 hour marathoners seems a bit more drastic and confusing.


I thought you said you didn’t submit a prior race time, and that’s why you got the corral that you did? So yeah, your scenario is different from @VAfamily1998.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

MissLiss279 said:


> Last year they sent an email with a PDF attachment that had a QR code in it. You had to use that to get on the expo transportation early and to get into the expo.



Thanks!  Wow that is kinda nice they have it for the bus transportation too!  I was dreading having to fight the bus with people who just wanted to get inline early for the regular opening.


----------



## MissLiss279

OrangeBirdGirl said:


> Thanks!  Wow that is kinda nice they have it for the bus transportation too!  I was dreading having to fight the bus with people who just wanted to get inline early for the regular opening.


I don’t think they actually scanned it to get on the bus, but you had to show it. But yeah, no crowds!


----------



## RENThead09

rteetz said:


> They never have. Characters will change too. When one runner goes by it might be goofy but 20 minutes later it might be Donald. Weather plays a big role too. I’m



Actually Disneyland has in the past for the races (been a while though).   
And with the break rotations I can see someone getting all bent out of shape because Buzz was supposed to be by Toy Story Mania and it was Jesse because they had rotated.


----------



## cavepig

JeffW said:


> Very cool, thanks for that.  I know it would have been a logistical nightmare (impossibility), but they should have gone with the original course to celebrate 25 years.


....but then we wouldn't have AK, which I love, & the amazing Wide World of Sports, which I don't love but don't hate as much as others (still hard to believe we run around in their for 3 miles, I get so disoriented)

Also, I love the surprise of seeing what characters pop up & where, keeps it exciting being on the lookout for them.  If they printed a list & someone wasn't out, people would flip out.


----------



## daisyamy

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race – *5K*
Name (optional) - Amy
DIS Name - daisyamy
Costume - none
Corral – D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - 
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle (not stressing about it)
Expected Pace – 11:00

Race – *10K*
Name (optional) - Amy
DIS Name - daisyamy
Costume – Mr. Ray from Finding Nemo
Corral – D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - 
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle (not stressing about it)
Expected Pace – 15:00

Race - *Half*
Name (optional) - Amy
DIS Name - daisyamy
Costume – Ariel (with Flounder and Sebastian on my shoulders)
Corral - F
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle (not stressing about it)
Expected Pace – 15:00

Race - *Full*
Name (optional) - Amy
DIS Name - daisyamy
Costume – none
Corral - F
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? – maybe (I have race retreat)
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral – Middle (not stressing about it)
Expected Pace – 14:30

I am pretty content with my corral assignment.  My main Dopey simulation is this weekend, although it is looking pretty wacky due to personal commitments for Saturday.  My plan is to run 8-10 miles tonight, and 18-20 miles Sunday morning.  With my limited training since running a marathon in Oct, I think if I can get through this mini simulation then I will be pretty mentally prepared for the runs.



courtneybeth said:


> The length of time on the feet has me worried too - which is why i'm testing it now and not during race day.



This is so smart.  For the Chicago marathon this year, I walked way more than I ever had in training.  I learned the hard way that my shoes I wore (coincidentally, Brooks as well) were not good for walks!


----------



## RENThead09

Maybe we will get the world of color puppets again this year as the 25th mile surprise and extravaganza like with the 20th.  LOLOLOLOL

There are also occasional animal pic opportunities.  DLand has the horses, which I haven't seen out for WDW races.  But there have been some at AK in the past.  

Also the grave diggers seem to make an occasional appearance at the race.   And tourist Genie!

Now if they would just pull out the Figment costume and get him on the course.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

RENThead09 said:


> Also the grave diggers seem to make an occasional appearance at the race.   And tourist Genie!



Ooooo yes, the grave diggers on Osceola Pkwy outside AK.  Always good for a humorous pick-me-up.


----------



## FFigawi

RENThead09 said:


> Also the grave diggers seem to make an occasional appearance at the race.   And tourist Genie!



The grave diggers are normally on the left hand side shortly after leaving the AK parking lot. Be careful, though. Getting back on your feet after lying down for a photo is not always easy.


----------



## Keels

I wake up from a nap and I see my favorite kind of history pop up in this thread ... revisionist history!!!! 



PCFriar80 said:


> PCFriar80 will be available for pictures around the 24.5 mile marker at the BC.  I'm waiving all fees!



That’s where I usually get my Official Marathon Beer(TM) from my Husband, so I will be looking for you!!!!


----------



## JeffW

FFigawi said:


> The grave diggers are normally on the left hand side shortly after leaving the AK parking lot. Be careful, though. Getting back on your feet after lying down for a photo is not always easy.



+1 on this.  

It seems like such a great idea until you are laying there looking like a turtle trying to figure out the least painful way to boost your body weight back into a vertical position.


----------



## ZellyB

JeffW said:


> +1 on this.
> 
> It seems like such a great idea until you are laying there looking like a turtle trying to figure out the least painful way to boost your body weight back into a vertical position.



and this is why I've never stopped there.


----------



## VAfamily1998

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race – *5K*
Name (optional) -Sarah
DIS Name - VaFamily1998
Costume - none
Corral – ? (B for Dopey)
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace – 9:00/mile

Race – *10K*
Name (optional) - Sarah
DIS Name - VaFamily1998
Costume – possibly a red/white polka dot skirt and black top to be Minnie--not 100% sure
Corral – ? (B for Dopey)
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? probably not
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace – 11:00 min/mile running + stopping for photos (running with Dh)

Race - *Half*
Name (optional) - Sarah
DIS Name - VAFamily1998
Costume – probably not!
Corral - Assigned to B, but running from E
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace – 10:00 min/mile + stopping for photos--running with my teenage son

Race - *Full*
Name (optional) - Sarah
DIS Name - VAFamily1998
Costume – none
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? – yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral – Front/middle
Expected Pace – 9:30-10:00 min/mile + time to stop for photos


----------



## Keels

JeffW said:


> +1 on this.
> 
> It seems like such a great idea until you are laying there looking like a turtle trying to figure out the least painful way to boost your body weight back into a vertical position.



Heck, even same with the people who lie in front of the train at MK heading backstage ... I’m pretty sure if I were to ever lay down, I would never be able to get back up!


----------



## emilyindisney

JeffW said:


> +1 on this.
> 
> It seems like such a great idea until you are laying there looking like a turtle trying to figure out the least painful way to boost your body weight back into a vertical position.



Weren’t there reports one year recently that they didn’t let people lay down? Didn’t experience this myself so unsure. The thought up people standing up and posing with the diggers makes me laugh a little!


----------



## Keels

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Well I think that is a different scenario than many of us on this board. Yours was the difference between the first or second corral, and a matter of 12 seconds. So I can understand them putting you in Corral B. For others of us, there is a HUGE difference from being put in Corral D and Corral H (the last corral). Putting sub 4 hour marathoners in a group of 7 hour marathoners seems a bit more drastic and confusing.



OK - this is the last I’m going to say on this because all of the complaining about being “stuck” in the last corral or whatever is becoming ridiculous and it’s ruining the mood and excitement for so many people around here that have been chatting with all of us as they’ve trained hard all year for these races and are actually excited to be in Corrals F, G & H.

You are *not* stuck anywhere. You were corralled appropriately by RunDisney according to their corraling rules. You estimated a finish of 4:30 and even admitted yourself that you did not provide factual data to back up that estimate in a Proof of Time ... other than take your word for it or sprinkle some Pixie Dust, what would you like them to do? Sure, I’d love to start in Corral A every race, but I don’t have factual data on my side to support that.

Quite literally everything myself, other runners on this message board and even TrackShack themselves have told you is explicitly spelled out on the website. I even grabbed a screenshot for you:


It’s really as simple as this. I’m sorry you are not happy with where you are corralled - disappointment sucks, I know as I’ve had some bad corrals in my RunDisney history. But if it’s important enough to you, you can use this as a learning moment for the next race and just move on, with the advice for enjoying your race that - again - so many helpful members of this community including myself have provided repeatedly. Or you can look at other race series where corralling isn’t as strict (like maybe Rock ‘n’ Roll).

But at this point, your corral isn’t changing.


----------



## rteetz

RENThead09 said:


> Actually Disneyland has in the past for the races (been a while though).
> And with the break rotations I can see someone getting all bent out of shape because Buzz was supposed to be by Toy Story Mania and it was Jesse because they had rotated.


Did they actually tell you? I thought Disneyland just had signs saying characters ahead.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

I just wanted to share what Trackshack told me today because I found it interesting. I entered a 1:58 10 miler as my POT and was placed in G. Since some calculators say that would be a 5:29 marathon I decided to ask them to reconsider my corral. They told me that the calculator they use is the industry standard and it puts me at 5:35. Now Mcmillian says 5:32 so does anyone know which calculator they use? It is what it is but I would like to know for the future so I have the right expectations.


----------



## Keels

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I just wanted to share what Trackshack told me today because I found it interesting. I entered a 1:58 10 miler as my POT and was placed in G. Since some calculators say that would be a 5:29 marathon I decided to ask them to reconsider my corral. They told me that the calculator they use is the industry standard and it puts me at 5:35. Now Mcmillian says 5:32 so does anyone know which calculator they use? It is what it is but I would like to know for the future so I have the right expectations.



I don’t think we’ve really found which calculator they specifically use, but I’ve always relied on McMillan since it’s the most readily available calculator, with the understanding that there that there is a few minutes margin of error. The only time was right on the cusp was Dopey this year, and I was put a corral back.

I know they have extensive printouts at Runner Relations that they refer to when possible moving people to different corrals, so I wouldn’t be surprised if they are using a formula/process that takes into account Proof of Time and the overall number of possible participants in a specific corral rather than just straight PoT. I only say that because the corral timing guidelines seem slightly off this year.


----------



## croach

FFigawi said:


> If you have beer and a sign, we'll definitely stop!



You don’t even really need the sign. 



RENThead09 said:


> Maybe we will get the world of color puppets again this year as the 25th mile surprise and extravaganza like with the 20th.  LOLOLOLOL



Triggered!


----------



## VAfamily1998

Poutine said:


> Last year the marathon day changed from warm to chilly (I dont consider last year as "cold", I'm northern and had a laugh when I saw a windchill advisory for 30degrees...we don't get those until single or negative digits).  The forecast is going to change while we there, Thursday will have Sunday one temp, then Friday will have Sunday 20 degrees different.


I remember being caught totally off guard for the marathon temp last year!  I ran the 5k and 10k in a tank top...the half was cancelled, but I ran on my own--I honestly can't remember what I wore, but I don't remember temperature being an issue!   For the marathon... I was SO fortunate that my husband was with me and he went to the Under Armor store at Disney Springs the night before the marathon to buy me warmer clothes!  He said it was a madhouse with other runners doing the same thing!  I've learned my lesson!  Regardless of the forecast, this year I am preparing for any kind of weather!


----------



## croach

VAfamily1998 said:


> I remember being caught totally off guard for the marathon temp last year!  I ran the 5k and 10k in a tank top...the half was cancelled, but I ran on my own--I honestly can't remember what I wore, but I don't remember temperature being an issue!   For the marathon... I was SO fortunate that my husband was with me and he went to the Under Armor store at Disney Springs the night before the marathon to buy me warmer clothes!  He said it was a madhouse with other runners doing the same thing!  I've learned my lesson!  Regardless of the forecast, this year I am preparing for any kind of weather!



UA store definitely was nuts. I drove to the outlets at 8:00 or so to get tights at the Nike store. Well worth it!


----------



## JeffW

VAfamily1998 said:


> I remember being caught totally off guard for the marathon temp last year!  I ran the 5k and 10k in a tank top...the half was cancelled, but I ran on my own--I honestly can't remember what I wore, but I don't remember temperature being an issue!   For the marathon... I was SO fortunate that my husband was with me and he went to the Under Armor store at Disney Springs the night before the marathon to buy me warmer clothes!  He said it was a madhouse with other runners doing the same thing!  I've learned my lesson!  Regardless of the forecast, this year I am preparing for any kind of weather!



This is one of the reasons we like staying in a 1 or 2 bedroom DVC, so we have in-room laundry. I bring one set of rain/cold gear (that could take me all the way to Colorado style cold), and just plan to launder/dry it if I need it for more than one day.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> UA store definitely was nuts. I drove to the outlets at 8:00 or so to get tights at the Nike store. Well worth it!



That was me, but at Columbia and WalMart. Never again!!


----------



## VAfamily1998

JeffW said:


> This is one of the reasons we like staying in a 1 or 2 bedroom DVC, so we have in-room laundry. I bring one set of rain/cold gear (that could take me all the way to Colorado style cold), and just plan to launder/dry it if I need it for more than one day.


Yep!   We are staying in a OKW 2 bedroom this time!  I am bringing 1 pair of shorts, 1 pair of knee length tights, and one pair of full length tights!


----------



## Grumpy_42K

I understand those that feel they have been staged in the wrong corral but I feel they may be instilling undue worry in WDW running rookies.
If you are the 25,001th runner to cross the START LINE, that doesn't mean you have to worry about 25,000 runners in your way.
(Unless of course you are the Brazilian dude that usually wins.)

The reality is that you have so many runners doing their own thing, any time during the race may turn out to be an ideal window.
You have folks trying to PR, those that stop at every photo op, ride rides, drink beer, visit with family spectating, run/walking, etc.

Unless you leave at the front of corral A, (Spoiler alert*) you will literally have thousands of people in front of you the whole race!
The good news? They are spread over 26 miles!

I have started from C corral to the last corral and in between and haven't had a bad, or overcrowded run at any time.
I actually started next to dead last one year. 
During the ice bowl of 2010, you could basically choose your corral since the volunteers were more concerned with hypothermia.

One advantage of a faster runner leaving a slower corral is the speed difference, especially in the first couple of miles.
If you have a large pack of runners and the ones in front of you are moving just slightly slower than your ideal pace, you have to make a decision.
"Should I pass or chill for a bit?" Whereas, if you are much faster you simply pass them.

One of the more interesting things is the way you tend to leap-frog runners and then they leap-frog you.
They stop for pics and you don't or you run/walk, it happens that you see many of the same folks for many miles.

The true bottlenecks are cone alley after MK and before Grand Floridian is the one I hate the most.
Second place belongs to the tiny sidewalk outside of AK. Groan!
These spots will likely be packed regardless of your corral.

As for the character stops, I believe they police themselves. If they are too crowded many people just run by.
For most runners there are one or two "must stops," otherwise get them next year.


----------



## SunDial

IamTrike said:


> Did you go from 4:30 to sub 4 overnight?



Possible future story on Derek's Marathon investigation site?


----------



## lilmc

Keels said:


> That was me, but at Columbia and WalMart. Never again!!



I’d heard it was cold last year, but it seems everyone was caught off guard. Did the forecast change or did everyone just pack assuming Florida would be hot?

(I’ll learn from everyone’s drama and just have every piece of run clothing I own packed just in case and I’ll just look like Joey from Friends on the plane if there isn’t room in my suitcase)


----------



## Keels

lilmc said:


> I’d heard it was cold last year, but it seems everyone was caught off guard. Did the forecast change or did everyone just pack assuming Florida would be hot?
> 
> (I’ll learn from everyone’s drama and just have every piece of run clothing I own packed just in case and I’ll just look like Joey from Friends on the plane if there isn’t room in my suitcase)



A cold front that wasn’t slated until Monday ended up rolling through the area late Friday night - a brutal early morning storm caused the cancellation of the half on Saturday and it got to below freezing on Saturday night!

Most people were already in town for Marathon Weekend - especially if you were doing Dopey - but the levels of cold hadn’t been seen in Orlando in 7-8 years.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> A cold front that wasn’t slated until Monday ended up rolling through the area late Friday night - a brutal early morning storm caused the cancellation of the half on Saturday and it got to below freezing on Saturday night!
> 
> Most people were already in town for Marathon Weekend - especially if you were doing Dopey - but the levels of cold hadn’t been seen in Orlando in 7-8 years.


Yep. It still wasn’t as bad as Wisconsin though 

I’d prefer that to not happen again this year.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Yep. It still wasn’t as bad as Wisconsin though
> 
> I’d prefer that to not happen again this year.



It was warmer back home in Texas than it was for Marathon.

I DON’T GO TO FLORIDA FOR FREEZING WEATHER.


----------



## lilmc

Keels said:


> A cold front that wasn’t slated until Monday ended up rolling through the area late Friday night



Another note to self: if there is any sort of weather pattern changes in the TEN day forecast, pack for all possibilities...


----------



## Keels

lilmc said:


> Another note to self: if there is any sort of weather pattern changes in the TEN day forecast, pack for all possibilities...



Throwaway clothes, cheap ponchos, a rain jacket and/or running windbreaker and a pair of leggings/tights and you should be good! Throwaway gloves and something to keep your ears warm.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Yep. It still wasn’t as bad as Wisconsin though
> 
> I’d prefer that to not happen again this year.



Midwesterners unite! The marathon was chilly, but compared to my 20-mile training run in the snow, the marathon was practically balmy!

Jk...but I do like my starting temps around 45 degrees or so.


----------



## SunDial

You know us crazy Floridians


----------



## Keels

SunDial said:


> You know us crazy Floridians



I run the fireplace at him when it dips below 70. Drives my husband NUTS, but whatever. The living room is 86 and I’m wearing a sundress ... isn’t the saying Happy Wife, Happy Life??


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> I run the fireplace at him when it dips below 70. Drives my husband NUTS, but whatever. The living room is 86 and I’m wearing a sundress ... isn’t the saying Happy Wife, Happy Life??



Ha! 65 in the house here! Today’s run was at about 38.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Ha! 65 in the house here! Today’s run was at about 38.


My run today was in the 20s...


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> My run today was in the 20s...



Show off. Don’t you have a final to study for or something?


----------



## Ariel484

IamTrike said:


> Did you go from 4:30 to sub 4 overnight?


Disney Magic!


----------



## gjramsey

JeffW said:


> +1 on this.
> 
> It seems like such a great idea until you are laying there looking like a turtle trying to figure out the least painful way to boost your body weight back into a vertical position.



That is why I tried the undead look with them 2 years ago.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> It was warmer back home in Texas than it was for Marathon.
> 
> I DON’T GO TO FLORIDA FOR FREEZING WEATHER.



I go for the booze!


----------



## Grumpy_42K

In the past WDW marathons I've run, I can only remember shedding clothes in 2010 (both half and full) and the 2017 marathon.
I try to wear the least amount possible, but this was ridiculously cold. 

The other marathons were typically 60-65 degrees at the start.
It did get up to 84 degrees in 2007. A couple of others were warm too. 

I was living in Florida in 2010 and the weather reports called the cold weekend more than 10 days out.
In fact, the weekend before was cold too. Not a good January.

Oh, and you Northerners who are saying the marathon wasn't "actually cold" last year...the first five miles beg to differ.
It looked like a Goodwill tractor-trailer had dropped its load all along the course, so please, give me a break!


----------



## RENThead09

rteetz said:


> Did they actually tell you? I thought Disneyland just had signs saying characters ahead.



for a couple years they had maps posted at the expo posting where and who.  its probably been 5 years or so since they did that.  Also had cards you could take.


----------



## croach

Grumpy_42K said:


> In the past WDW marathons I've run, I can only remember shedding clothes in 2010 (both half and full) and the 2017 marathon.
> I try to wear the least amount possible, but this was ridiculously cold.
> 
> The other marathons were typically 60-65 degrees at the start.
> It did get up to 84 degrees in 2007. A couple of others were warm too.
> 
> I was living in Florida in 2010 and the weather reports called the cold weekend more than 10 days out.
> In fact, the weekend before was cold too. Not a good January.
> 
> Oh, and you Northerners who are saying the marathon wasn't "actually cold" last year...the first five miles beg to differ.
> It looked like a Goodwill tractor-trailer had dropped its load all along the course, so please, give me a break!




I remember it being kind of chilly in 2013. Not as cold as marathon day this year but I do remember wearing gloves at the start and wishing I had a beanie to my head warm.


----------



## sourire

Phew! That took a few days to catch up. The excitement here really helped to push me through my tempo run today, so thank you! It was very cold in PA, with snow on the ground and snow falling (again). I treated myself to a large hot chocolate afterward. 

@OldSlowGoofyGuy thinking of you and your family!!

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Michelle
DIS Name - sourire
Costume - Minnie inspired, maybe with black bottoms/red top?
Corral - E?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front preferred but not going to stress about it
Expected Pace - 13/mi + some character pics (b/c I've never done it yet!!! I'm so excited!!!)

Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Michelle
DIS Name - sourire
Costume - ?
Corral - E (Hooray! This is right where I should be based on estimated finish time and POT submission.)
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front preferred but not going to stress about it
Expected Pace - 12/mi


----------



## bkrolick

rteetz said:


> Yep. It still wasn’t as bad as Wisconsin though
> 
> I’d prefer that to not happen again this year.


Come on, we've been running in 20-30 degree weather, won't 60's feel super hot??  Bring on the upper 40's!!!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Show off. Don’t you have a final to study for or something?


No I’m done!!!! Thank the lord.


----------



## rteetz

bkrolick said:


> Come on, we've been running in 20-30 degree weather, won't 60's feel super hot??  Bring on the upper 40's!!!


I’d prefer 50s.


----------



## SunDial

bkrolick said:


> Come on, we've been running in 20-30 degree weather, won't 60's feel super hot??  Bring on the upper 40's!!!



I will go the other way.  Bring on the 80's.  When I train it is in the 80's and 90's.  So lets have a hot year


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> No I’m done!!!! Thank the lord.



I hope you’re celebrating with a Capri Sun or something. Have a good break, @rteetz. Enjoy them while they last!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I'm celebrating with all the wine in my house.


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> I'm celebrating with all the wine in my house.



 All? My liver would hate me if I did that.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Marathon Weekend DIS List Form

Race - 5k
Name -Monica
DIS Name - mrsg00fy
Costume - weather appropriate clothing
Corral - C?
Planning to attend the Pre Race Meet-up - yes
Front, Middle or Back of the corral - back
Expected Pace -  13 minutes

Race - 10k
Name -Monica
DIS Name - mrsg00fy
Costume - weather appropriate clothing
Corral - C?
Planning to attend the Pre Race Meet-up - yes
Front, Middle or Back of the corral - back
Expected Pace - 13 minutes

Race - Half Marathon
Name -Monica
DIS Name - mrsg00fy
Costume - weather appropriate clothing
Corral - E
Planning to attend the Pre Race Meet-up - yes
Front, Middle or Back of the corral - back
Expected Pace -  15:30

Race - Marathon
Name -Monica
DIS Name - mrsg00fy
Costume - weather appropriate clothing
Corral - E
Planning to attend the Pre Race Meet-up - yes
Front, Middle or Back of the corral - back
Expected Pace - 13:45


----------



## bryana

Keels said:


> I wake up from a nap and I see my favorite kind of history pop up in this thread ... revisionist history!!!!




Yes, I think we should be friends too.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> All? My liver would hate me if I did that.


Ok - just a bottle.   

My liver is going to hate me anyway especially with my husbands new job.


----------



## NurseRunner

courtneybeth said:


> I feel like somehow I will be locating a Mickey Ice Cream Sammich at some park stop at some point. Just get me to the beeeeer.



I have a competition against myself to see how many Mickey Ice Cream Bars I can eat when we go to Disney, as I have yet to see them for sale outside the park.  Part of it was started a few years ago when we had around a dozen snacks left over on a dining plan 2 days to go in our trip.


----------



## Princess KP

Grumpy_42K said:


> Oh, and you Northerners who are saying the marathon wasn't "actually cold" last year...the first five miles beg to differ.
> It looked like a Goodwill tractor-trailer had dropped its load all along the course, so please, give me a break!



I'm from Canada and it definitely was cold! Thank goodness for all the tips I got from this board that I was somewhat prepared for different weather with throwaway clothes, gloves and ponchos. I still had to go out to buy an extra layer. I think half my suitcase will be running gear!


----------



## NurseRunner

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - Zach
DIS Name - NurseRunner
Costume - None
Corral - F
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Not really choosy, just kind of meander in and find a spot.  
Expected Pace - 13:00-14:00 per mile.  I averaged 13:20 my last half which was Sunday.


----------



## Keels

Happy Fri-YAY from NOLA, y’all!


----------



## Keels

Just throwing this out there - I have a Florida address, so if anyone wants to flat-rate box items instead of checking a suitcase, I’m sure we can work out a plan where I can bring the box to you. Just let me know!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Im taking thrwaways for sure. Dollar Tree is a great place to stock up on gloves and arm warmers. I buy a couple pairs of mens dress socks and cut a hole in the foot so they work just the same. By 6 am I'll be in shorts and a singlet if it's over 30 degrees but I'd rather be hot from 4:30am-5:30 am than shivering


----------



## JClimacus

SunDial said:


> I will go the other way.  Bring on the 80's.  When I train it is in the 80's and 90's.  So lets have a hot year



Heading out for an 8 miler. It's 20 degrees with a wind chill to 10. If it's in the 80's on marathon Sunday, I'll be that little puddle of water you pass at mile 18. Say hello to me.


----------



## dobball23

A quick spectator question...

My wife is planning on trying to see me at a couple different places on the Marathon course. If she sees me run by in the Magic Kingdom area will there be buses running that would get her to Animal Kingdom to see me there? I am in corral A and am likely going to be running a 4:15-4:30 pace due to dealing with a recent injury.

If that plan won't work, does anyone have any suggestions as to how she could see me at least twice on the course (and then the finish)?


----------



## cavepig

dobball23 said:


> A quick spectator question...
> 
> My wife is planning on trying to see me at a couple different places on the Marathon course. If she sees me run by in the Magic Kingdom area will there be buses running that would get her to Animal Kingdom to see me there? I am in corral A and am likely going to be running a 4:15-4:30 pace due to dealing with a recent injury.
> 
> If that plan won't work, does anyone have any suggestions as to how she could see me at least twice on the course (and then the finish)?


As far as I know a bus to AK from MK will only be running for normal park bus hours.  But breakfasts start at 8:00am so buses from resorts will start around 7:00ish, which might be too late for her to see you, not sure.  Quickest would be to walk to Contemporary after seeing you at MK& catch it's AK bus.

She could monorail back to Epcot after MK & if the parks open walk over to the Yacht/Beach to watch you or just see you in Epcot.    Or She could go back to her resort or walk to Contemporary & catch a bus to Studios when they start and see you either in the park or in the bus area as we run by to head to Epcot.  Maybe if it looks like the bus to AK would be too late to see you, have her do the Studios bus instead, just ideas.


----------



## PCFriar80

dobball23 said:


> A quick spectator question...
> 
> My wife is planning on trying to see me at a couple different places on the Marathon course. If she sees me run by in the Magic Kingdom area will there be buses running that would get her to Animal Kingdom to see me there? I am in corral A and am likely going to be running a 4:15-4:30 pace due to dealing with a recent injury.
> 
> If that plan won't work, does anyone have any suggestions as to how she could see me at least twice on the course (and then the finish)?



I don't think the AK viewing plan will work.  Your corral and pace estimate will have you at AK around 7:45 AM.  AK opens at 9:00 AM.  Not to mention that I don't think park-to-park buses would begin running until 8:15ish, if that.  I would suggest transportation back to one of the Epcot resorts and have her see you around mile 24.5 at the YC/BC [Around 9:15 - 9:30 AM].


----------



## GollyGadget

dobball23 said:


> A quick spectator question...
> 
> My wife is planning on trying to see me at a couple different places on the Marathon course. If she sees me run by in the Magic Kingdom area will there be buses running that would get her to Animal Kingdom to see me there? I am in corral A and am likely going to be running a 4:15-4:30 pace due to dealing with a recent injury.
> 
> If that plan won't work, does anyone have any suggestions as to how she could see me at least twice on the course (and then the finish)?


Uber might be a possibility. Hopefully someone else will chime in if the road closures affect that plan. 

Otherwise, I agree that you're going to be too early to rely on the busses. If it were a little later, she could walk to the Contemporary and catch their bus to AK, which should be running earlier than park to park busses.


----------



## SunDial

I think that the Minnie Van drivers would know all of the alternative routes to get people to places faster than the Uber or Lyft drivers. 

When I was a spectator I never tried to get to other places for the marathon course.


----------



## JClimacus

dobball23 said:


> A quick spectator question...
> 
> My wife is planning on trying to see me at a couple different places on the Marathon course. If she sees me run by in the Magic Kingdom area will there be buses running that would get her to Animal Kingdom to see me there? I am in corral A and am likely going to be running a 4:15-4:30 pace due to dealing with a recent injury.
> 
> If that plan won't work, does anyone have any suggestions as to how she could see me at least twice on the course (and then the finish)?



Staying at the Poly, my family would watch me run by the back entrance to the Poly, then later take the bus to Hollywood Studios and watch me run by. The course goes right by the bus stop. They did this 2 years ago when I started in the C corral and ran a 3:56, so the timing should work for you.


----------



## Dawn71

JClimacus said:


> Heading out for an 8 miler. It's 20 degrees with a wind chill to 10. If it's in the 80's on marathon Sunday, I'll be that little puddle of water you pass at mile 18. Say hello to me.



I'm with you there. 10 today in 25 degree weather.  I'm not a heat person, so I'm more worried about the heat!!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Grumpy_42K said:


> I understand those that feel they have been staged in the wrong corral but I feel they may be instilling undue worry in WDW running rookies.
> If you are the 25,001th runner to cross the START LINE, that doesn't mean you have to worry about 25,000 runners in your way.
> (Unless of course you are the Brazilian dude that usually wins.)
> 
> The reality is that you have so many runners doing their own thing, any time during the race may turn out to be an ideal window.
> You have folks trying to PR, those that stop at every photo op, ride rides, drink beer, visit with family spectating, run/walking, etc.
> 
> Unless you leave at the front of corral A, (Spoiler alert*) you will literally have thousands of people in front of you the whole race!
> The good news? They are spread over 26 miles!
> 
> I have started from C corral to the last corral and in between and haven't had a bad, or overcrowded run at any time.
> I actually started next to dead last one year.
> During the ice bowl of 2010, you could basically choose your corral since the volunteers were more concerned with hypothermia.
> 
> One advantage of a faster runner leaving a slower corral is the speed difference, especially in the first couple of miles.
> If you have a large pack of runners and the ones in front of you are moving just slightly slower than your ideal pace, you have to make a decision.
> "Should I pass or chill for a bit?" Whereas, if you are much faster you simply pass them.
> 
> One of the more interesting things is the way you tend to leap-frog runners and then they leap-frog you.
> They stop for pics and you don't or you run/walk, it happens that you see many of the same folks for many miles.
> 
> The true bottlenecks are cone alley after MK and before Grand Floridian is the one I hate the most.
> Second place belongs to the tiny sidewalk outside of AK. Groan!
> These spots will likely be packed regardless of your corral.
> 
> As for the character stops, I believe they police themselves. If they are too crowded many people just run by.
> For most runners there are one or two "must stops," otherwise get them next year.


I really appreciate those that are sharing these perspectives.  There have been many of you, and it has eased my worries about starting in H.  I am beyond excited to run this race, and I just feel like I need to keep pinching myself that I get to have this experience!


----------



## DopeyBadger

SunDial said:


> *Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
> Race - Dopey
> Name (optional) - Ed
> DIS Name - SunDial
> Costume - none
> Corral - No idea yet.
> Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes as long as the buses move efficiently.
> Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Varies
> Expected Pace - around 13:30 for 5K, 10K and Half.  Around 11:45 for the full.



What is your Dopey corral or where does your Dopey bib fall based on my guess in the original Form post?  That will help me guess at your 5k/10k corral and finish off your timing predictions.



dobball23 said:


> A quick spectator question...
> 
> My wife is planning on trying to see me at a couple different places on the Marathon course. If she sees me run by in the Magic Kingdom area will there be buses running that would get her to Animal Kingdom to see me there? I am in corral A and am likely going to be running a 4:15-4:30 pace due to dealing with a recent injury.
> 
> If that plan won't work, does anyone have any suggestions as to how she could see me at least twice on the course (and then the finish)?



 

 

If I shoot for the middle of your range (4:22 marathon), then you're at AK exit at 7:57am.  This is likely too early for the Disney bus transportation since the park opens at 9am, this would be roughly 8:15am.  There might be transportation for breakfast at Tusker House from the Contemporary (based on this website) as early as 7:15am but I can't confirm the validity of this.  I'm far from a Disney pro.


----------



## NurseRunner

Dawn71 said:


> I'm with you there. 10 today in 25 degree weather.  I'm not a heat person, so I'm more worried about the heat!!



I'm totally the opposite.  This fall I was training in 90s when the sun went down, and got so adjusted that 50s was cold for me last weekend, and I actually had a thin pullover (Which I tied around my waist by midmorning 60s).


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@DopeyBadger 

As mentioned earlier, Dopey is now iffy for me. For now, acting like it's going to happen.

Speaking of the 'iffy' part, thank you everyone for the comforting posts. I appreciate them all and they do help.

Race - 5k
Name - David
DIS Name - OldSlowGoofyGuy (really want to change this to RocketMan)
Costume - none
Corral - B+ (assuming same as half/full or better) bib is 2112#
Planning to attend the Pre Race Meet-up - no*
Front, Middle or Back of the corral - front
Expected Pace - 8 min/mile

Race - 10k
Name - David
DIS Name - OldSlowGoofyGuy
Costume - none
Corral - B+ (assuming same as half/full or better) bib is 2112#
Planning to attend the Pre Race Meet-up - yes
Front, Middle or Back of the corral - front
Expected Pace - 9 min/mile

Race - Half Marathon
Name - David
DIS Name - OldSlowGoofyGuy
Costume - none
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre Race Meet-up - no*
Front, Middle or Back of the corral - back
Expected Pace - 10 min/mile

Race - Marathon
Name - David
DIS Name - OldSlowGoofyGuy
Costume - none
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre Race Meet-up - no*
Front, Middle or Back of the corral - back
Expected Pace - 10:30-11:00 min/mile

*starting/running with family members. may stop by to say hi.


----------



## SunDial

DopeyBadger said:


> What is your Dopey corral or where does your Dopey bib fall based on my guess in the original Form post?  That will help me guess at your 5k/10k corral and finish off your timing predictions.



I printed my waiver and i am in "G"

I am happy with that corral since i didn't put a in POT. I also think that it was a fair placement.  My goal was to be under 5 hours.  When my sister was in her early 40's she ran a 4:56 marathon in Texas.  I wanted to beat that at age 58.  OK maybe just a little bit of competition there.   Running it on the back end of Dopey and not all of the training i should have done, a sub 5 hour is not realistic.  (possible though)

Regardless i am going to have a great time this weekend!!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

*2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2017_12_16*

Alright, attached you will find the current version of the 2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List!  Please review your information for mistakes/errors.  Also, please let me know if you have any follow-up questions.  When I get more runners info, I'll update it again.  Currently we have:

5k - 51 runners (37 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
10k - 53 runners (39 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
HM - 64 runners (39 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
M - 81 runners (63 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)

Excited to share the race course with you all!


----------



## TeeterTots

Late to the party!

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Marathon 
Name (optional) - Jenn
DIS Name - TeeterTots
Costume - something that will match the bib and/or medal (I’m that OCD)
Corral - D, but jumping back with BFF in E
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meet-up? Eek, that’s early, maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - back
Expected Pace - 10:47


----------



## SheHulk

DopeyBadger said:


> *2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2017_12_16*
> 
> Alright, attached you will find the current version of the 2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List!  Please review your information for mistakes/errors.  Also, please let me know if you have any follow-up questions.  When I get more runners info, I'll update it again.  Currently we have:
> 
> 5k - 51 runners (37 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 10k - 53 runners (39 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> HM - 64 runners (39 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> M - 81 runners (63 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 
> Excited to share the race course with you all!


Wow thank you for all this! Amazing! Can't wait to be at the pre-race meetup.


----------



## mrsg00fy

DopeyBadger said:


> *2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2017_12_16*
> 
> Alright, attached you will find the current version of the 2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List!  Please review your information for mistakes/errors.  Also, please let me know if you have any follow-up questions.  When I get more runners info, I'll update it again.  Currently we have:
> 
> 5k - 51 runners (37 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 10k - 53 runners (39 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> HM - 64 runners (39 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> M - 81 runners (63 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 
> Excited to share the race course with you all!


Amazing! Thank you!


----------



## croach

SunDial said:


> I will go the other way.  Bring on the 80's.  When I train it is in the 80's and 90's.  So lets have a hot year



Request respectfully denied.


----------



## garneska

Last long run done. It was not horrible but not as good as I hoped. I just feel like putting it out here.  Sometimes you are just glad you got it done!


----------



## croach

Keep forgetting to do this:

Race - Half Marathon
Name - Cliff
DIS Name - croach
Costume - none
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre Race Meet-up - maybe
Front, Middle or Back of the corral - I'll just say middle
Expected Pace - 8:00 min/mile

Race - Marathon
Name - Cliff
DIS Name - croach
Costume - none
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre Race Meet-up - maybe
Front, Middle or Back of the corral - middle
Expected Pace - 8:30 min/mile


----------



## cavepig

DopeyBadger said:


> *2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2017_12_16*
> 
> Alright, attached you will find the current version of the 2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List!  Please review your information for mistakes/errors.  Also, please let me know if you have any follow-up questions.  When I get more runners info, I'll update it again.  Currently we have:
> 
> 5k - 51 runners (37 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 10k - 53 runners (39 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> HM - 64 runners (39 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> M - 81 runners (63 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 
> Excited to share the race course with you all!


Wow this is great, thanks for your work on it!   I feel like this will be perfect to occupy me on the plane ride down!


----------



## jAcKs_x0

SO late to the party. I blinked and this week flew by. I can't believe we are so close!! FWIW, I can confirm that the presence of characters are always rotating, but Disney will know exactly who is going to be out and where they are going to be out two weeks prior to the race. They don't release such coveted information, in case of any last minute changes, but for the most part, it's set in stone. 

Anyway @DopeyBadger here's all my info!

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5k 
Name (optional) - Jacqueline
DIS Name - jacks_x0 (regretting this artistically "creative" choice when I was 14)
Costume - TBD
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meet-up? Why of course
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - between 8-8:30

Race - 10k 
Name (optional) - Jacqueline
DIS Name - jacks_x0 
Costume - TBD
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meet-up? Wouldn't miss it
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 8:30-9

Race - Half
Name (optional) - Jacqueline
DIS Name - jacks_x0
Costume - A chip and dale shirt I made for last year's half 
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meet-up? Yes, have to make up from last year!
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 9:00-9:30

Race - Full
Name (optional) - Jacqueline
DIS Name - jacks_x0 
Costume - TBD
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meet-up? Duh (especially since @DopeyBadger, his mom and I were the last ones standing *freezing* before the full last year!)
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - between 9:30-10:00


----------



## gjramsey

SunDial said:


> I will go the other way.  Bring on the 80's.  When I train it is in the 80's and 90's.  So lets have a hot year



Join the cool side, it is your destiny....


----------



## Sailormoon2

@DopeyBadger phenomenal chart!! Thank you so much


----------



## courtneybeth

Dopey Sim is done - and I highly recommend it to anyone who may want to try out shoes or a fueling strategy. I learned so much about myself and what I need on race day just in the last 4 days. 

1 - Comfy walking shoes for the 5k and 10k and my usual running shoes for the half and full

2 - My target race pace is doable. Today’s 20 miler was run about 10 seconds slower per mile and that was in between late hours of work and lack of sleep. I still feel like I had a lot in the tank and would have been good today after doing 3 long days on my feet. 

3 - I need to be mindful of what I eat, when I eat, and how I eat. Definitely could have used a little more carb and less protein for todays run. 

4 - I ended up crashing part of a local 5k Santa run while on my long run today. It’s important to be mindful of surroundings and remember courtesy for walk breaks.  

2.5 weeks to go. I think I’m ready... or about as ready as I will ever be.


----------



## PCFriar80

Phenomenal job @DopeyBadger!!!


----------



## Disney at Heart

JClimacus said:


> Heading out for an 8 miler. It's 20 degrees with a wind chill to 10. If it's in the 80's on marathon Sunday, I'll be that little puddle of water you pass at mile 18. Say hello to me.


We will see your puddle and shout, “Hi, Olaf!”  
I’m from the south and prefer 45-65 degrees for the races. Lower than 45 and I am too cold pre-race. Over 65 and I have to slow down, especially if it is humid. 
That being said, I finished my last 20 miler today in Chattanooga, TN, while DH ran a race on Lookout Mountain. It was 24 degrees and miserable, but at least I didn’t have to stand around for two hours before I started! It took me 3:45, so even if I slow down for the last 6.2 of the marathon, I’ll be okay!


----------



## willieT

As I prepare for my 10th straight Marathon weekend, I'd like to share a few helpful tips with my fellow DIS runners. Some of these tips are generic and not specific to Disney, but let's pretend no other races exist - at least for the next 3 weeks.

_*Please share any tips you have and I'll add to the list; I'll post a PDF with all the posted tips next week. *_

*Disney Marathon Tips*
 My Mickey Marathon History:  2011 (4:56), 2012 (4:21), 2013 (4:18), 2014 (3:56), 2015 (3:44), 2016 (DNF), 2017 (3:34)

Arrive early and relax/enjoy the moment! I love arriving around 3am and no later than 3:30am.
Use bathrooms *after* bag check have shorter lines; bathrooms near start line are even shorter
Prepare for a 2 hour wait; wear throw-away clothes for pre-race
Bring old shirt/towel for sitting on before race in corral; get off your feet and rest
If cold, black trash bags are awesome (especially in windy weather)
  I bring an extra box and make many new friends on cold mornings 8^)

Do not over-dress; plan to discard clothes during race

If cold:
black trash bags are awesome (especially in windy weather)
I bring an extra box and make many new friends on cold mornings 


wear thin layers for racing; a jacket is probably over-dressing and will be wrapped around your waist after mile 10
attach bib to outer tank or short-sleeve shirt, so you can discard underneath layers
use arm sleeves from old socks (cut off toe end); discard when warm
bring hat or head-band/buff for ear warmer
bring cheap gloves
bought a few pairs for $10 from Home Depot
synthetic, semi-plasic gloves are more water-stop friendly; better than knit/cloth ones



do not over-hydrate morning of the race; hydrate the day before
FYI: during my 10 FMs and 25 HMs,  no pit stops for me because I stop drinking about 3 hours pre-race

bring sunglasses; you will need them in second half
insure you sunglasses are semi-secured in the first half (with a headband,visor or hat); I dropped/broke a pair in mile 2 in 2014, and regretted it for the next 24 miles

do not weave around runners or start too fast. Repeat this over and over in first 5 miles.
REPEAT:  do not start too fast.  please check the race results from the last 10 years and notice that 80% start too fast  -- and slow way, way down in second half.
watch for potholes around TTC
I rolled an ankle in a TTC pothole last year but survived.
In 2016, the 2015/2017 female winner (Giovanna Martins) sprained her ankle in a TTC pothole and did not finish the race.

watch for the trolley tracks in Magic Kingdom
bananas are awesome fuel (miles 12 and 19); experiment in training to test your GI tolerance
take both water and powerade at each water stop
don't mix-up vaseline and bio-freeze at medical tents; chafed areas won't like bio-freeze 
prepare for the Sport Beans® Energizing Jelly Beans® selection at mile 15.9 and 20.1
Use them in training to see if you like them
I definitely need to follow my advice as I've never had them before 

plan ahead for your chocolate selection at mile 23 in DHS
i grabbed Mint Peanut M&M's last year; sounds good, but tasted weird 


Miles 15 and 16: Osceola Parkway may seem hilly, but the inclines are less than a half-mile each.
Mile 18:  WWoS has cool/cold towels but they are very wet; you can soak your shoes, so take care when squeezing them
Mile 22 marker:  use the downhill ramp to help you build momentum into DHS (small mental boost, but it works for me)
Mile 25: take care on the wooden boardwalk which may be slippery
Mile 26: treat the lap around World Showcase as your victory lap
Mile 26 marker: wave to the Golden Choir and then to the crowd
Finish line:  always smile for the camera and raise your hands on a great accomplishment!


----------



## rteetz

willieT said:


> plan ahead for your Clif Gel selection at mile 19 (I prefer vanilla)
> 
> practice in training with a flavor you like


No gels anymore. It is sport beans.


----------



## Tennesotans

443 hours until the start of the WDW 5k.... tick tick tick.... ("...that's so SOON, did I forget to taper?!?!...")


----------



## FFigawi

Great work @DopeyBadger


----------



## croach

Did you all see the picture runDisney posted of the start line for the first WDW marathon? So many short shorts! And then one person in the middle with a full body suit.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My drinking


croach said:


> Did you all see the picture runDisney posted of the start line for the first WDW marathon? So many short shorts! And then one person in the middle with a full body suit.



That’s still Normal nowadays too at many races


----------



## IamTrike

Grumpy_42K said:


> I understand those that feel they have been staged in the wrong corral but I feel they may be instilling undue worry in WDW running rookies.
> If you are the 25,001th runner to cross the START LINE, that doesn't mean you have to worry about 25,000 runners in your way.
> (Unless of course you are the Brazilian dude that usually wins.)
> 
> The reality is that you have so many runners doing their own thing, any time during the race may turn out to be an ideal window.
> You have folks trying to PR, those that stop at every photo op, ride rides, drink beer, visit with family spectating, run/walking, etc.
> 
> Unless you leave at the front of corral A, (Spoiler alert*) you will literally have thousands of people in front of you the whole race!
> The good news? They are spread over 26 miles!
> 
> I have started from C corral to the last corral and in between and haven't had a bad, or overcrowded run at any time.
> I actually started next to dead last one year.
> During the ice bowl of 2010, you could basically choose your corral since the volunteers were more concerned with hypothermia.
> 
> One advantage of a faster runner leaving a slower corral is the speed difference, especially in the first couple of miles.
> If you have a large pack of runners and the ones in front of you are moving just slightly slower than your ideal pace, you have to make a decision.
> "Should I pass or chill for a bit?" Whereas, if you are much faster you simply pass them.
> 
> One of the more interesting things is the way you tend to leap-frog runners and then they leap-frog you.
> They stop for pics and you don't or you run/walk, it happens that you see many of the same folks for many miles.
> 
> The true bottlenecks are cone alley after MK and before Grand Floridian is the one I hate the most.
> Second place belongs to the tiny sidewalk outside of AK. Groan!
> These spots will likely be packed regardless of your corral.
> 
> As for the character stops, I believe they police themselves. If they are too crowded many people just run by.
> For most runners there are one or two "must stops," otherwise get them next year.



Thanks for posting this.


LSUfan4444 said:


> Im taking thrwaways for sure. Dollar Tree is a great place to stock up on gloves and arm warmers. I buy a couple pairs of mens dress socks and cut a hole in the foot so they work just the same. By 6 am I'll be in shorts and a singlet if it's over 30 degrees but I'd rather be hot from 4:30am-5:30 am than shivering


that's a good tip.  We also find that the hunting handwarmers work great.  they usually stay warm for about 7 hours.  I find they take a while to warm up so I usually opne them in the hotel room before I leave.



DopeyBadger said:


> *2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2017_12_16*
> 
> Alright, attached you will find the current version of the 2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List!  Please review your information for mistakes/errors.  Also, please let me know if you have any follow-up questions.  When I get more runners info, I'll update it again.  Currently we have:
> 
> 5k - 51 runners (37 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 10k - 53 runners (39 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> HM - 64 runners (39 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> M - 81 runners (63 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 
> Excited to share the race course with you all!


  Wow thanks for this!


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

@DopeyBadger


----------



## girlwithmickeytattoo

Race - 5K
Name - 
DIS Name - girlwithmickeytattoo (I’m using this one because my other would reveal my entire name, didn’t want someone to steal my race bib!)
Costume - Cruella
Corral - ?
Planning to attend the Pre Race Meet-up -yes!!
Front, Middle or Back of the corral - goal is middle 
Expected Pace - 13:00 min/mile

Race - 10K
Name - 
DIS Name - girlwithmickeytattoo
Costume - either Alice inWonderland or Lilo. 
Corral - ?
Planning to attend the Pre Race Meet-up - yes!
Front, Middle or Back of the corral - middle
Expected Pace - 13:00 min/mile


----------



## Simba's Girl

Another spectator question for the Marathon...are we allowed to bring signs into Epcot?


----------



## willieT

rteetz said:


> No gels anymore. It is sport beans.


Thank you!  I missed this change when I reviewed the marathon map last week. I updated my tips list.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Did you all see the picture runDisney posted of the start line for the first WDW marathon? So many short shorts! And then one person in the middle with a full body suit.



So ... which one is your outfit for the full?


----------



## JClimacus

@DopeyBadger that's really impressive! Nice work.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jAcKs_x0 said:


> Planning to attend the Pre-race Meet-up? Duh (especially since @DopeyBadger, his mom and I were the last ones standing *freezing* before the full last year!)



To be fair, I certainly wasn't standing.  I was huddled in a ball trying to stay warm next to the portas.  Another benefit of meeting by the portas is a great wind blocker if it's cold.


----------



## Keels

Simba's Girl said:


> Another spectator question for the Marathon...are we allowed to bring signs into Epcot?



As long as they don’t include items that Disney doesn’t allow in the parks, then yes!


----------



## IamTrike

willieT said:


> If cold:
> attach bib to outer tank or short-sleeve shirt, so you can discard underneath layers


This is a great list WillieT

I am a little confused about this item.  If I am planning on discarding outer layers I usually just pin my bib to my shorts as I usually keep those on.  I am not sure how you would discard underneath layers.  A race belt or SPI belt with Bib holders can also be used to strap on your bib in a way that you can remove layers and still have it showing.

Also when it's cold Disposable hand warmers are great.
Thrift store bathrobes are a great way to stay warm, easy to keep on, easy to discard and you can sit on them.
If you are wearing pants you plan to discard make sure you cut the elastic out of the bottom so you can get them off without taking your shoes off. 

If you are new to big races prepare to see way more people relieving themselves in the bushes than you would during a typical day at Epcot

Post race if you want to take an ice bath the laundry bag in the room is great to fill up with ice.


----------



## Andie16

willieT said:


> As I prepare for my 10th straight Marathon weekend, I'd like to share a few helpful tips with my fellow DIS runners. Some of these tips are generic and not specific to Disney, but let's pretend no other races exist - at least for the next 3 weeks.
> 
> _*Please share any tips you have and I'll add to the list; I'll post a PDF with all the posted tips next week. *_
> 
> *Disney Marathon Tips*
> My Mickey Marathon History:  2011 (4:56), 2012 (4:21), 2013 (4:18), 2014 (3:56), 2015 (3:44), 2016 (DNF), 2017 (3:34)
> 
> Arrive early and relax/enjoy the moment! I love arriving around 3am and no later than 3:30am.
> Use bathrooms *after* bag check have shorter lines; bathrooms near start line are even shorter
> Prepare for a 2 hour wait; wear throw-away clothes for pre-race
> Bring old shirt/towel for sitting on before race in corral; get off your feet and rest
> If cold, black trash bags are awesome (especially in windy weather)
> I bring an extra box and make many new friends on cold mornings 8^)
> 
> Do not over-dress; plan to discard clothes during race
> 
> If cold:
> black trash bags are awesome (especially in windy weather)
> I bring an extra box and make many new friends on cold mornings
> 
> 
> wear thin layers for racing; a jacket is probably over-dressing and will be wrapped around your waist after mile 10
> attach bib to outer tank or short-sleeve shirt, so you can discard underneath layers
> use arm sleeves from old socks (cut off toe end); discard when warm
> bring hat or head-band/buff for ear warmer
> bring cheap gloves
> bought a few pairs for $10 from Home Depot
> synthetic, semi-plasic gloves are more water-stop friendly; better than knit/cloth ones
> 
> 
> 
> do not over-hydrate morning of the race; hydrate the day before
> FYI: during my 10 FMs and 25 HMs,  no pit stops for me because I stop drinking about 3 hours pre-race
> 
> bring sunglasses; you will need them in second half
> insure you sunglasses are semi-secured in the first half (with a headband,visor or hat); I dropped/broke a pair in mile 2 in 2014, and regretted it for the next 24 miles
> 
> do not weave around runners or start too fast. Repeat this over and over in first 5 miles.
> REPEAT:  do not start too fast.  please check the race results from the last 10 years and notice that 80% start too fast  -- and slow way, way down in second half.
> watch for potholes around TTC
> I rolled an ankle in a TTC pothole last year but survived.
> In 2016, the 2015/2017 female winner (Giovanna Martins) sprained her ankle in a TTC pothole and did not finish the race.
> 
> watch for the trolley tracks in Magic Kingdom
> bananas are awesome fuel (miles 12 and 19); experiment in training to test your GI tolerance
> take both water and powerade at each water stop
> don't mix-up vaseline and bio-freeze at medical tents; chafed areas won't like bio-freeze
> prepare for the Sport Beans® Energizing Jelly Beans® selection at mile 15.9 and 20.1
> Use them in training to see if you like them
> I definitely need to follow my advice as I've never had them before
> 
> plan ahead for your chocolate selection at mile 23 in DHS
> i grabbed Mint Peanut M&M's last year; sounds good, but tasted weird
> 
> 
> Miles 15 and 16: Osceola Parkway may seem hilly, but the inclines are less than a half-mile each.
> Mile 18:  WWoS has cool/cold towels but they are very wet; you can soak your shoes, so take care when squeezing them
> Mile 22 marker:  use the downhill ramp to help you build momentum into DHS (small mental boost, but it works for me)
> Mile 25: take care on the wooden boardwalk which may be slippery
> Mile 26: treat the lap around World Showcase as your victory lap
> Mile 26 marker: wave to the Golden Choir and then to the crowd
> Finish line:  always smile for the camera and raise your hands on a great accomplishment!



Thank you so much for posting this; there is a lot in here that I will incorporate in my race planning. 

The comment on pacing raises a question I've been thinking about.  There has been a lot of discussion lately about corral crowding and the strategy of starting at the front of one's corral. I've never run a full marathon before (and never a race this large), but in my previous halfs, I've found that runners in general start out much too fast relative to their eventual finish time. I am assigned to Corral C and plan on running about a 9:30 pace. Would it be unwise to start toward the back of the corral to avoid being carried along to a faster than planned start?


----------



## Baloo in MI

Sounds like some of you have finished your Dopey Sims, congrats!  I have one more run to do in the AM.  We have had a bunch of snow this week and this has made my runs beautiful but also very tough.  The joy is that when the street plows clear the snow on main roads it is dumped onto the sidewalk and I have multiple sections where the sidewalk is not plowed so I get to run through a foot plus of sloshy snow.  I am thinking of changing my route for tomorrow to stay in neighborhoods where most of the sidewalks are plowed.  Makes a huge difference!  Good luck to everyone heading into final runs before the taper begins!  I always end up complaining about how hot Florida is during the races but right now that sounds soooo good!  It is almost race time!


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> So ... which one is your outfit for the full?



Oh full body suit for sure. So much body glide though.


----------



## croach

IamTrike said:


> This is a great list WillieT
> 
> I am a little confused about this item.  If I am planning on discarding outer layers I usually just pin my bib to my shorts as I usually keep those on.  I am not sure how you would discard underneath layers.  A race belt or SPI belt with Bib holders can also be used to strap on your bib in a way that you can remove layers and still have it showing.



Usually?


----------



## camaker

DopeyBadger said:


> To be fair, I certainly wasn't standing.  I was huddled in a ball trying to stay warm next to the portas.  Another benefit of meeting by the portas is a great wind blocker if it's cold.



So that's where you were!  I looked for you guys all over that place the morning of the full and couldn't find you!  I finally gave up and found a place to huddle myself. Mylar rescue blankets are normally great pre-race warmers but in last year's winds it was more like a Mylar flowing cape!


----------



## lilmc

croach said:


> Did you all see the picture runDisney posted of the start line for the first WDW marathon? So many short shorts! And then one person in the middle with a full body suit.



So just stopwatches they’re all starting since not Garmins?


----------



## IamTrike

croach said:


> Usually?


----------



## Keels

IamTrike said:


>



@croach may be a jerk, but he’s OUR jerk ...


----------



## bananabean

I'm gone for a week (stupid work) and holy posting batman!  I went through 40 pages of posts during the walk breaks of my run today.  I hate running on the treadmill, but there's still a lot of snow around and I'm a baby.  Lol!  So far I've done 3.1, 6.2, and 13.1 on the treadmill for my Dopey sim.  Planning for 20 miles tomorrow on the hellmill, plus another 2 to/from the gym.  Please kill me now.  Well at least I'll have time to get caught up on The Running Thread and a few others!
And just to make some people all upset again (because this place needs more pot stirrers ), seems like Trackshack/Active/whomever messed up my corral, too - but in my favor.  Based on my POT I expected to be in F, but my bib puts me in D.   

Also, I just want to say thanks to everyone that contributes so much to this thread.  I'm super nervous about Dopey and my first marathon, and a lot of the tips and friendly attitudes here are helping with the anxiety level.  I'm looking forwars to meeting some of you race weekend!


----------



## bananabean

@DopeyBadger Thanks for organizing all of this and for being a fellow spreadsheet lover. 

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - *5k*
Name (optional) - Marcia
DIS Name - bananabean
Costume - Stitch-themed
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 12 (plus pics)

Race - *10k*
Name (optional) - Marcia
DIS Name - bananabean
Costume - Maleficent-themed
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 12 (plus pics)

Race - *Half*
Name (optional) - Marcia
DIS Name - bananabean
Costume - Villain-themed
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Hopefully (sleep or DIS meetup? Sophie's choice here)
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 14

Race - *Full*
Name (optional) - Marcia
DIS Name - bananabean
Costume - Cheshire Cat-themed
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Hopefully
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 15


----------



## BrianFromIreland

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Brian 
DIS Name - BrianFromIreland
Costume - Probably not. I might pick up something at the expo.
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Hopefully! I'll be on my own so it's not like I'll be doing anything else 
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Frontish? I wouldn't be too upset at being further back.
Expected Pace - Gonna go with 7:30 - might be faster or slower on the day.


----------



## Sailormoon2

willieT said:


> don't mix-up vaseline and bio-freeze at medical tents; chafed areas won't like bio-freeze


Unfortunate but still hilarious!!



Andie16 said:


> Would it be unwise to start toward the back of the corral to avoid being carried along to a faster than planned start?


In a "normal" race, meaning one where I am seeking a certain finish time, and want to properly execute my race plan, I usually start near the back of my corral, and have even dropped back corrals and found a slower pace bunny to follow, to ensure I start slow. It is a great strategy, especially for excited (nervous) beginners!
At Disney (my goal is character photos and overall experience, I don't care about my time) I like to get as close to the front as possible.


----------



## Sailormoon2

*WDW Marathon Pros*: For spectators wanting to view us in WS, which are the best countries to hang-out in front of?


----------



## cavepig

The Trackshack social media countdown looking back picture yesterday, while I love the 90s, this jacket is something...the purple & light blue again, will be interesting to see how much that does play in this years merch if at all besides the preorder shirts.


----------



## Poutine

willieT said:


> _*Please share any tips you have and I'll add to the list; I'll post a PDF with all the posted tips next week.*_



Pay close attention to your surroundings once you enter Magic kingdom. This is a high collision area as other runners will stop dead in front of you to take pictures or cut you off to meet family on main street. I pulled muscles avoiding a collision one year because a inconsiderate self-centered jerk cut directly in front of me, and slowed almost for a stop in ordered to get his picture taken by the photopass people, right before the castle. That park has the worst congestion, so watch out. And in general some people think the photographers are there just for them...use caution when you see their green sheds

Use caution at water stations if it is cold...wet ground can become slippery.


----------



## Disneyhappy

I know registration has been long closed up is there any way to register for a race through a group? My son has decided to join us last minute. TIA!


----------



## Dis5150

ADR question: sis and BIL are thinking of bringing one of my older nieces to watch their 2 youngest overnight before the marathon and while they run. They are staying offsite most of the trip but with DD28 and I the night before the marathon (the 2 of them are on my DVC reservation). Any chance they will let me add her to my ADR’s? I only have 2, Whispering Canyon after the 5k and Beaches & Cream the evening after the marathon.


----------



## FFigawi

IamTrike said:


> This is a great list WillieT
> 
> I am a little confused about this item.  If I am planning on discarding outer layers I usually just pin my bib to my shorts as I usually keep those on.  I am not sure how you would discard underneath layers.  A race belt or SPI belt with Bib holders can also be used to strap on your bib in a way that you can remove layers and still have it showing.



I always put my bib on my innermost layer. This way I can take off a jacket or long sleeve top and still be good to go. Discarding an inner layer seems like far too much trouble.



Sailormoon2 said:


> *WDW Marathon Pros*: For spectators wanting to view us in WS, which are the best countries to hang-out in front of?



Mexico, because margaritas!
France, because champagne!
Germany, because beer!

You really can't go wrong with any of those, though I'd probably opt for Germany or France. The path through Mexico always seems narrower and more crowded to me.


----------



## PCFriar80

Dis5150 said:


> ADR question: sis and BIL are thinking of bringing one of my older nieces to watch their 2 youngest overnight before the marathon and while they run. They are staying offsite most of the trip but with DD28 and I the night before the marathon (the 2 of them are on my DVC reservation). Any chance they will let me add her to my ADR’s? I only have 2, Whispering Canyon after the 5k and Beaches & Cream the evening after the marathon.



It's going to be tough, but it's worth a call.  B&C is so small that availability for 2 extra will be tough.  The other thing you could try is a day or two before the actual ADR recheck the availability as some folks tend to cancel closer to their actual reservation.  Good luck!


----------



## DisneyRunner18

Has any information been released about pace groups yet for Marathon weekend?


----------



## Dis5150

PCFriar80 said:


> It's going to be tough, but it's worth a call.  B&C is so small that availability for 2 extra will be tough.  The other thing you could try is a day or two before the actual ADR recheck the availability as some folks tend to cancel closer to their actual reservation.  Good luck!



Thanks, I’ll try calling tomorrow. I have a reservation for 6, I just need to add 1 to make it 7. And 2 are kids. But yeah, B&C is so tiny I’m worried about that one.


----------



## cavepig

DisneyRunner18 said:


> Has any information been released about pace groups yet for Marathon weekend?


Haven't seen anything yet, usually it gets posted in a facebook group or galloway's page maybe a week out (can't remember how far).


----------



## IamTrike

Keels said:


> @croach may be a jerk, but he’s OUR jerk ...



I didn't think it was jerky at all I thought it was funny.  I've actually never had a situation where I've lost my shorts mid race.   Here in Raleigh the Krispy Kreme Challenge is adjacent to a local college.  There are college guys that run it wearing only two strategically placed plates held together with string and their running shoes.   I've got more of a Homer Simpson build so I wouldn't want to subject anyone to that. 



FFigawi said:


> I always put my bib on my innermost layer. This way I can take off a jacket or long sleeve top and still be good to go. Discarding an inner layer seems like far too much trouble.


that was my thought too. The shorts have just been my go to place because I don't have to worry about lifting my outer layer if I decide to keep it on after the start. 



Dis5150 said:


> Thanks, I’ll try calling tomorrow. I have a reservation for 6, I just need to add 1 to make it 7. And 2 are kids. But yeah, B&C is so tiny I’m worried about that one.


I hope it works out for you.   I think the biggest issue with adding to the reservation is if they have to switch to a different size table or join tables together.   I seem to remember the booths there seating six.  If you don't have good luck with the reservation and if you think your group can reasonably fit into one of those booths, I might just try and bring that person when you check in at B&C.


----------



## ZellyB

Sailormoon2 said:


> *WDW Marathon Pros*: For spectators wanting to view us in WS, which are the best countries to hang-out in front of?



I’ll second Germany. My family has met us there twice. It’s very wide there and easy to get out of the flow to visit a minute.


----------



## cavepig

And yeah I agree it's a pain removing under layers....in 2015 I started with a long sleeve under my tank (with the flu my temp was all messed up, freezing than too hot.) Well, when I stopped at 2 miles for a porta & I had to remove it waiting in line, which meant taking off the tank, then the long sleeve, then getting the tank back on, it was kind of a pain hurrying to get all put back together before my turn in the porta (I wasn't going to try to redress in there as it was dark and you know gross). Then of course the long sleeve was one I had just bought & wanted to keep so had to stuff it through my belt for the next 24 miles, annoying....So, this year I'll have arm warms & jacket to easily toss if needed, no under removing.


----------



## IamTrike

Sailormoon2 said:


> *WDW Marathon Pros*: For spectators wanting to view us in WS, which are the best countries to hang-out in front of?


  In Norway in front of Akershsus there is a raised rock outcropping.  If you cheer from there it gives you a slightly elevated perspective to cheer from.


----------



## bananabean

cavepig said:


> The Trackshack social media countdown looking back picture yesterday, while I love the 90s, this jacket is something...the purple & light blue again, will be interesting to see how much that does play in this years merch if at all besides the preorder shirts.
> View attachment 289105



I can hear that very specific crinkling noise now.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Just gotta say...  That sucker is done!  Marathon sim was 20 miles of snow or ice so I got to really work on my balance.  Only fell once and was fine outside feeling dumb laying in someone’s driveway at 6am.  No one saw, so did it really happen?  Anyway it is done and now begins the taper.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Dis5150 said:


> ADR question: sis and BIL are thinking of bringing one of my older nieces to watch their 2 youngest overnight before the marathon and while they run. They are staying offsite most of the trip but with DD28 and I the night before the marathon (the 2 of them are on my DVC reservation). Any chance they will let me add her to my ADR’s? I only have 2, Whispering Canyon after the 5k and Beaches & Cream the evening after the marathon.



From my experience they usually have to cancel the current reservation and add a new one. So they would have an opening for the new party size to make the change.


----------



## CherieFran

Dopey simulation - 2/5/9/18 - done! Despite being a HUGE baby this morning trying to motivate myself to get outside, I actually felt pretty decent. All yesterday’s snow/ice melted and it warmed up from low 30s to mid 40s during the run. Ready for taper time - my favorite part of marathon training!


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Poutine said:


> Pay close attention to your surroundings once you enter Magic kingdom. This is a high collision area as other runners will stop dead in front of you to take pictures or cut you off to meet family on main street. I pulled muscles avoiding a collision one year because a inconsiderate self-centered jerk cut directly in front of me, and slowed almost for a stop in ordered to get his picture taken by the photopass people, right before the castle. That park has the worst congestion, so watch out. And in general some people think the photographers are there just for them...use caution when you see their green sheds



AGREED!
Two years ago running down Main Street a woman stopped dead in front of me and turned around to take a selfie.
I incidently got to second base as I was trying to avoid a collision. 
My compliments to that sports-bra. I would love to see how that selfie turned out?

Rookies need to know that AFTER you exit Cinderella's Castle, 
move to your left and Disney has photographers or you can take your own photos under the castle out of the way of runners.
(They also have photographers as you storm out of the castle, so smile.)

If you must stop on Main Street to see someone, etc, move to the far right. 
The left side is traffic and watch out for the trolley tracks.

This year the course has changed and we actually get to run through the MK entry gates which mean a longer run down Main Street!

Regarding World Showcase spectating, some years it has been opened by the time I pass through, others it has only been runners.
They have people roped off in UK as you pass from backstage pretty much every year though.
If WS opens at 10:00 then it will likely be open for a lot of runners but not all. 
Perhaps a benefit or curse of starting in a later corral.


----------



## RENThead09

Disneyhappy said:


> I know registration has been long closed up is there any way to register for a race through a group? My son has decided to join us last minute. TIA!



There may be some charities that still have spots depending on what race you are looking for.  fundraising varies.  I have seen posts from:
Homes for our Troops (yes, I am biased for Team HFOT)
Teaching and Learning Collaberative
Tourette Association of America

Havent seen anything from TAs with spots available.

Good Luck


----------



## cavepig

Grumpy_42K said:


> If WS opens at 10:00 then it will likely be open for a lot of runners but not all.
> Perhaps a benefit or curse of starting in a later corral.


World Showcase opens at 11:00, except Norway(Frozen) opens at 9:00am and the France Bakery opens at 9:00am, so they'll be regular park guest people in World Showcase as early as 9:00 wondering around.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Wrapped up peak week!

Tuesday - 10.2 total miles with a 2 x 3 mile workout at Daniels T pace (60 min race pace; 6:31 min/mile) in the middle.  Set a new 10k PR of 41:25 during it.  Guess my two fastest 10ks are now both run/walk.
Wednesday - 7 miles (60 min) at easy (MP + 27%; 8:36 min/mile)
Thursday - 15 total miles with 9 miles at current fitness marathon pace (averaged 6:52).  Set a 2nd fastest 10k PR during it at 42:25.
Friday - 7 miles (60 min) at easy (MP + 27%; 8:39 min/mile)
Saturday - 11 miles (90 min) at slightly harder easy (MP + 18%; 7:49 min/mile)
Sunday - 19 miles (144 min) at current fitness marathon pace + 9% (averaged 7:28).  Held a consistent pace from beginning to end.

In all, 69.4 miles in just over 9 hours.  Time to enjoy the taper and rest up for that victory lap!


----------



## davyimpact

I've been lurking/stalking/watching fervently for months (without creepiness). I've run >20 marathons and 4-5 disney marathons, but skipped last year.  Now we LIVE here (from upstate NY and Virginia). It's totally diff and we now have annual passes! NO WAY!  Anyway, I miss the green army guy at the ramp demanding push-ups (there's always some young dude ready to show off) and the grave diggers and my death march around epcot. I think that perhaps the grave diggers should be near the end, but what do I know.
So, I'm just an old guy who loves to run and loves disney.  Hi to my new DIS strava friends.
my stats:

Race: the big boy
Name: dave
Costume: always as a pirate!!!
DIS name: I think it's davyimpact
Corral: A
Meet-up: coolio
Front, middle, return: whatevs, see below
Expected pace: hoping bw 7:45 and 8 pace (including the death march through epcot).

One more thing I haven't seen mentioned. While there are many portapotties near the start (never enough), there are also so VERY handy woods right behind them with no lines. And, yes, I am aware women partake (I don't watch). I tend to use them more than once in all the waiting which is why I don't know how my place in the corral is unknown. Remember, you didn't hear any of this from me.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

I’m not seeing @rteetz around yet today, so I’m going to hop in with a Sundays are for Disney question based on a question I get from people a lot when I talk around running:

What motivates you to run and why runDisney?


----------



## TeeterTots

davyimpact said:


> from upstate NY and Virginia).


Welcome! Haha, me too...I have a lake house in the fingerlakes and live I NoVa.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> What motivates you to run and why runDisney?



I compete in Disney events because it's a chance to hang out with friends from all over the world that I don't get to see in many other places.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> I compete in Disney events because it's a chance to hang out with friends from all over the world that I don't get to see in many other places.



I’m hoping to get the chance to meet you and others in 2019!


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> I’m hoping to get the chance to meet you and others in 2019!



All depends on @roxymama. 2018 is supposed to be my last rD event for a while.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I run because I feel so good when I have... and I love the solitude of long runs. Today, even though I was struggling through 17 miles with my gamey knee (see the Running Thread), I was listening to a great audiobook (The Gray Ghost Murders by Keith McCafferty - highly recommended) and the morning, though very cold, was clear and beautiful. And I feel great the rest of the day.

I run Disney because the whole experience is magical, from getting on the monorail to the race to wearing my medal in the parks after. Its the friendliest race out there as well. Even though I'm running the marathon solo, it's easy to strike up conversations and find companions during the race. Marathons in general are like that, but Disney is special even in that regard.

I reached some personal goals at Wineglass Marathon this year, but Goofy will still be the highlight.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> I’m not seeing @rteetz around yet today, so I’m going to hop in with a Sundays are for Disney question based on a question I get from people a lot when I talk around running:
> 
> What motivates you to run and why runDisney?


Sorry was out for my last long run! 

Disney has always been one of my favorite things. I was never a runner but getting a chance to run through the parks was an awesome thought. So I signed up for a 10K and the rest is history. I enjoy every moment.


----------



## IamTrike

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> I’m not seeing @rteetz around yet today, so I’m going to hop in with a Sundays are for Disney question based on a question I get from people a lot when I talk around running:
> 
> What motivates you to run and why runDisney?



I run because it's gives me time to bond with my closest friends.  I have a group of 4 guys that I run with on a regular basis.  Its amazing what comes up when you have 3 hours together on a long run with no real distractions.  I also run for health and so I don't gain a bunch of weight (I'm only doing so, so at that).

I runDisney because it has a special place in my heart.    A half marathon during marathon weekend was my first big race and that weekend was the catalyst to make me think that maybe I could do more. (Before I had hated running).   In general running has a very positive community.  People seem to be genuinely encouraging regardless of pace  (With the exception of people that course cut or cheat on their times to get BQ placement).  I find at Disney particularly during marathon weekend that positive encouragement and sense of fraternity is even greater.       With the exception of NY it's my favorite marathon experience.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Dis5150 said:


> Our forecast just changed to rain/freezing rain and snow the week after Christmas. If that verifies I will be treadmilling it for sure! No hitting a patch of ice the week before Dopey!
> 
> In other fantastic news, I woke up with the plague this morning, the day of my last long run that was already rescheduled for today. So if you’re sick above the neck it’s ok to run, right?


 It seems to be fine for me. Since I don't do snot rockets, I really needed to sanitize my gloves after yesterday's long run!



FFigawi said:


> All depends on @roxymama. 2018 is supposed to be my last rD event for a while.


No pressure, @roxymama (yes, pressure!)


----------



## DVCFan1994

I remember seeing something, I think from @DopeyBadger, to help determine your corral for the 10k, but can’t find it again.  Any guesses where 604xx would land?  If all the 10k only people start with 60xxx, then it seems farther up than I should be.  So I thought maybe it starts at 50xxx, but then I feel like I’d be further back than expected.  My pace is probably going to be 10:15 - 10:30.  I was in a less injured and stronger state at registration time, so I think I put in 9-10 min/mi expected pace concurrent with my 10k PR.  Just trying to determine if I’ll finish before the buses start and therefore drive instead.


----------



## willieT

IamTrike said:


> This is a great list WillieT
> 
> I am a little confused about this item.  If I am planning on discarding outer layers I usually just pin my bib to my shorts as I usually keep those on.  I am not sure how you would discard underneath layers.


Here's a race picture from last year. I had 3 layers when I started:  red tank, short sleeve shirt, and long sleeve white shirt.  On Bear Island Road around mile 10, I was starting to heat up a bit too much -- I was able to slide off my race tank with my bib, hold it in one hand, and discard my 2nd layer (short sleeve shirt).  I somehow executed this maneuver while not breaking stride and maintaining a 7:55 pace.  Around mile 20, I wanted to discard the long sleeve shirt, but never seemed to find the right time -- kinda glad I kept during mile 23 because that wind on World Drive was cold and strong.

A bib belt is helpful for these situations, and I used one about 7 years ago, but I like to have all 4 corners of my bib pinned to my shirt.  Of course, your solution with pinning the bib to your shorts makes life much simpler and avoids the stripping gymnastics routine.


----------



## VAfamily1998

TeeterTots said:


> Welcome! Haha, me too...I have a lake house in the fingerlakes and live I NoVa.


I live in NoVA too


----------



## ell13

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> I’m not seeing @rteetz around yet today, so I’m going to hop in with a Sundays are for Disney question based on a question I get from people a lot when I talk around running:
> 
> What motivates you to run and why runDisney?


My wife is my motivation. I’m not built for running long distances but she is. Triathlons are her hobby and we’ve been running together since 2009 (our first marathon and our first Disney race). 

We choose runDisney because while she’s the runner, I’m the Disney Fanatic. So this is a perfect combination for us.


----------



## JClimacus

IamTrike said:


> I run because it's gives me time to bond with my closest friends.  I have a group of 4 guys that I run with on a regular basis.  Its amazing what comes up when you have 3 hours together on a long run with no real distractions.  I also run for health and so I don't gain a bunch of weight (I'm only doing so, so at that).
> 
> I runDisney because it has a special place in my heart.    A half marathon during marathon weekend was my first big race and that weekend was the catalyst to make me think that maybe I could do more. (Before I had hated running).   In general running has a very positive community.  People seem to be genuinely encouraging regardless of pace  (With the exception of people that course cut or cheat on their times to get BQ placement).  I find at Disney particularly during marathon weekend that positive encouragement and sense of fraternity is even greater.       With the exception of NY it's my favorite marathon experience.



It's interesting how different runners are. I'm at heart a solo runner and have never enjoyed group runs. But I like the community of runners... I look forward to the weekly Wednesday 5k and hanging out for beers afterward. And I love this forum.


----------



## Steveg2112

rteetz said:


> Sorry was out for my last long run!
> 
> Disney has always been one of my favorite things. I was never a runner but getting a chance to run through the parks was an awesome thought. So I signed up for a 10K and the rest is history. I enjoy every moment.




This .


----------



## Keels

So - I’m working on a longer post for my PTR ... but since you asked!

I was born with a clubfoot, so physical activity wasn’t something I was supposed to be able to do real well.  But my parents were committed to finding any solution to the problem, so after a dozen or so surgical procedures and such, I look like this:



So, for those keeping track at home ... I’m about two inches shorter on the left side than the right. I’m a 4.5/8 in shoe sizes - and yeah, I don’t really have much of a calf muscle on the left.

I run Disney because the thought of doing a half marathon at Disneyland was exciting to me ... and it got me off the couch and out the door. It got me to run not just one, but TWO marathons. And the people I’ve met in the process have inspired and encouraged me to do much more (triathlons, Ragnar, etc.).

I bag on RunDisney a lot, but the reason I am who I am now and why I have the goals I have is because I saw the finish of the WDW Marathon in 2013 and thought it might be cool to run a race at Disney sometime.


----------



## JClimacus

Keels said:


> So - I’m working on a longer post for my PTR ... but since you asked!
> 
> I was born with a clubfoot, so physical activity wasn’t something I was supposed to be able to do real well.  But my parents were committed to finding any solution to the problem, so after a dozen or so surgical procedures and such, I look like this:
> 
> View attachment 289178
> 
> So, for those keeping track at home ... I’m about two inches shorter on the left side than the right. I’m a 4.5/8 in shoe sizes - and yeah, I don’t really have much of a calf muscle on the left.
> 
> I run Disney because the thought of doing a half marathon at Disneyland was exciting to me ... and it got me off the couch and out the door. It got me to run not just one, but TWO marathons. And the people I’ve met in the process have inspired and encouraged me to do much more (triathlons, Ragnar, etc.).
> 
> I bag on RunDisney a lot, but the reason I am who I am now and why I have the goals I have is because I saw the finish of the WDW Marathon in 2013 and thought it might be cool to run a race at Disney sometime.



Keels, you are an inspiration. And here I am whining about my knee.


----------



## Keels

JClimacus said:


> Keels, you are an inspiration. And here I am whining about my knee.



Pain is pain - I definitely don’t see it as whining!!!


----------



## Baloo in MI

I run because I am lucky enough to be able to and it provides me with an outlet from stress, an opportunity to challenge myself and because I love the outdoors.  I am not fast, but I am tenacious and running gives me the chance to sink my teeth into something and see it through.  This morning during my long run I was listening to some podcasts and one of the hosts quoted a runner who said something like " running for me is the opportunity to bite off more than I can chew, but that is ok because I can chew like hell".  That is running for me and why I love it.  I began running runDisney because I love Disney and I love running, it was a perfect fit and is a fantastic vacation.  An added bonus has been the runDisney Threads and getting to be a part of this community!


----------



## BikeFan

Keels said:


> I run Disney because the thought of doing a half marathon at Disneyland was exciting to me ... and it got me off the couch and out the door. *It got me to run not just one, but TWO marathons.*



AS PART OF THE DOPEY CHALLENGE!!  What?!?!  Who does that for their first marathon?!?  That's just crazy (and very, very impressive).  I love telling people about those Disney runners who'd never done a marathon but ran Goofy or Dopey as their first.  That's a little crazy but a lot courageous and inspirational.  Tip of the cap to all of you folks.  



> And the people I’ve met in the process have inspired and encouraged me to do much more (triathlons, Ragnar, etc.).



I hadn't seen you mention the clubfoot before.   for not letting it slow you down!


----------



## IamTrike

JClimacus said:


> It's interesting how different runners are. I'm at heart a solo runner and have never enjoyed group runs. But I like the community of runners... I look forward to the weekly Wednesday 5k and hanging out for beers afterward. And I love this forum.


I like the community of runners, but even though that I run in a group I don't know that I would be one to sign up for group runs.  It just happens that my  4 closest friends all run (and really like Disney).   While I do my midweek runs by myself, I love having a group for encouragement during long runs.    The talks during those long runs give us more time to walk about work and family than most friends get.  



Keels said:


> So - I’m working on a longer post for my PTR ... but since you asked!
> 
> I was born with a clubfoot, so physical activity wasn’t something I was supposed to be able to do real well.  But my parents were committed to finding any solution to the problem, so after a dozen or so surgical procedures and such, I look like this:
> 
> View attachment 289178
> 
> So, for those keeping track at home ... I’m about two inches shorter on the left side than the right. I’m a 4.5/8 in shoe sizes - and yeah, I don’t really have much of a calf muscle on the left.
> 
> I run Disney because the thought of doing a half marathon at Disneyland was exciting to me ... and it got me off the couch and out the door. It got me to run not just one, but TWO marathons. And the people I’ve met in the process have inspired and encouraged me to do much more (triathlons, Ragnar, etc.).
> 
> I bag on RunDisney a lot, but the reason I am who I am now and why I have the goals I have is because I saw the finish of the WDW Marathon in 2013 and thought it might be cool to run a race at Disney sometime.



Wow that is really inspirational.


----------



## rteetz

BikeFan said:


> AS PART OF THE DOPEY CHALLENGE!! What?!?! Who does that for their first marathon?!? That's just crazy (and very, very impressive). I love telling people about those Disney runners who'd never done a marathon but ran Goofy or Dopey as their first. That's a little crazy but a lot courageous and inspirational. Tip of the cap to all of you folks.


A lot of people do that. I did. Even if people do just the marathon as their first they are still amazing. I may be crazy but I love it lol.


----------



## DopeyBadger

camaker said:


> So that's where you were!  I looked for you guys all over that place the morning of the full and couldn't find you!  I finally gave up and found a place to huddle myself. Mylar rescue blankets are normally great pre-race warmers but in last year's winds it was more like a Mylar flowing cape!



Yea, same place as this year's meet in the "L".  But I'm sure I wasn't very visible huddled on the ground.  I did have the sign out, but I had a hard time staying warm and staying visible.



davyimpact said:


> Hi to my new DIS strava friends.







lhermiston said:


> What motivates you to run and why runDisney?



The motivation has changed over the years.  At first it was to lose weight (lost 100 lbs), then it was to run a marathon because I was told I couldn't ("should not" should have been the right term since it was 8 weeks out and I had only done 3 miles max), then it was never again to the marathon, then it was "hey, look at this Dopey thing", then it was someday maybe I could BQ.  I set the goal of a BQ back in August 2012 before my first marathon.  Slowly but surely I've chipped away from a 4:50 down to 3:14.  So that allure of a sub-3 marathon keeps me motivated on a daily basis.

Why runDisney?  Well I had swore off marathons after my first in 2012.  My wife LOVES Disney.  I'm indifferent.  So she tried to rope me into Goofy after the marathon and I didn't bite.  But when runDisney announced Dopey, I was like sure.  I was enticed by the challenge of running 3 other events before the marathon.  After my first Dopey I kept coming back because my wife loves Disney, my kiddo loves Disney, and I love the opportunity to run 4 very different races.  It's been a perfect mesh of my love of running and hers of Disney.



DVCFan1994 said:


> I remember seeing something, I think from @DopeyBadger, to help determine your corral for the 10k, but can’t find it again.  Any guesses where 604xx would land?  If all the 10k only people start with 60xxx, then it seems farther up than I should be.  So I thought maybe it starts at 50xxx, but then I feel like I’d be further back than expected.  My pace is probably going to be 10:15 - 10:30.  I was in a less injured and stronger state at registration time, so I think I put in 9-10 min/mi expected pace concurrent with my 10k PR.  Just trying to determine if I’ll finish before the buses start and therefore drive instead.



 

Look at your Active registration and see what you put as an expected finish.  My guess is a 9-10 (like you think it says) is likely a B corral for the 10k.  No guarantee as this is just an educated guess.  B corral is estimated start of 5:38am.  Based on the info you submitted, I had slotted you into C on the sheet.  With the pace you submitted (10:22) you were estimated to finish at 6:50am, just right before the bus starts at 7am (hence green highlight on the sheet).  Given the post-race finish, I'd say you're likely to walk right on the bus post finish.


----------



## BikeFan

rteetz said:


> A lot of people do that. I did. Even if people do just the marathon as their first they are still amazing. I may be crazy but I love it lol.



I'd forgotten you were one of the crazies too!   to you too!  I admire any runner going outside their comfort zone like that.  Like Tom Hanks said in "A League of Their Own":


----------



## rteetz

BikeFan said:


> I'd forgotten you were one of the crazies too!   to you too!  I admire any runner going outside their comfort zone like that.  Like Tom Hanks said in "A League of Their Own":


It's funny I was thinking that when I was running today. I thought to myself if this was easy everyone would do it but its not.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> I’m not seeing @rteetz around yet today, so I’m going to hop in with a Sundays are for Disney question based on a question I get from people a lot when I talk around running:
> 
> What motivates you to run and why runDisney?



Disney is the only thing that motivates me to run.  Three years ago I decided to buy "real" running shoes and do the Wine & Dine Half.  The thought of running through the parks sounded amazing.  Marathon Weekend will be my 3rd runDisney event (did Dark Side Challenge in April 2016).  Local races, the goal is always a PR for the purpose of better corral placement at Disney.  We are starting to enjoy destination races too, did a half out in Vegas and the Rock 'n Roll half in Chicago.  

I now live a much healthier life.  DH & I like visiting the national parks and hiking and it's amazing how much my endurance has improved since running.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

I, like most of you, finished up the last weekend of major running.  Whew!  I've been following Jeff Galloway plan and he called for 45 mins Thurs, 5 mile walk Fri, 12 miles walk Sat and 26 mile run/walk today.  I can't do his with solely walking.  

This is what I ended up doing - 
Thurs - Snowed Weds night, so instead of grabbing snowblower, I shoved snow for 45 mins Thurs morning.  Figured that was a good cardio workout. 
Fri - 5 miles on the treadmill (didn't want to be outside at 4:45 in the dark with 7 degree temps)
Sat - 12 mile run.  Pace at 45 secs per mile slower then what I'm hoping for with Disney half
Sun - Decided before today didn't really need to go 26 and went for 23.  Only got in 22.05 miles and pace was 1 min slower then what I'm hope for with Disney full.  Our streets are covered in snow but it is a slushy mess, so about 80% of the run it was feeling like you were running through sand.  I was in front of my house at 22.05 miles and called it good, figuring it's not like I'm getting a good "run" movement in with feeling like I'm in sand.  

Even though the 22 miles I ran today is the furthest I have run, I feel confident going into Dopey.  My legs feel decent (it's been 3 hours since I finished the race) and I'm not overly tired.  I am hoping the excitement of Disney is going to carry me through the last 4+ miles.  This weekend both my runs were through my subdivision on a 4.3 mile loop so all I'm looking at is the same houses numbers times.


----------



## rteetz

So... it looks like there will be characters at the expo. I am not sure if it will be the same character there every day but Mickey will be on hand on January 5th at the expo for sure.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Well, DH has been running since i met him in 1977 right out of Basic Training. Back then I would ride a bike along side of him while he ran! In 1995, we went to Disney World for his and Disney's first Marathon. And marathon weekend became regular thing. After retiring from school teaching in 2013, I decided that I would give it a try, so I trained for TOT 10 miler. It was a good hobby to keep me busy, help me keep healthy, and spend couples time with DH. And this:


Baloo in MI said:


> I run because I am lucky enough to be able to and it provides me with an outlet from stress, an opportunity to challenge myself and because I love the outdoors.  I am not fast, but I am tenacious and running gives me the chance to sink my teeth into something and see it through.  This morning during my long run I was listening to some podcasts and one of the hosts quoted a runner who said something like " running for me is the opportunity to bite off more than I can chew, but that is ok because I can chew like hell".  That is running for me and why I love it.  I began running runDisney because I love Disney and I love running, it was a perfect fit and is a fantastic vacation.  An added bonus has been the runDisney Threads and getting to be a part of this community!


And now I am about to start my 6th year of being addicted!

@Keels Nice Pedicure! And you are an inspiration, not only as a runner, but for your knowledge of Disney, computers, sports, and your ability to motivate others, make cute costumes, and more (except math).


----------



## Keels

Disney at Heart said:


> @Keels Nice Pedicure! And you are an inspiration, not only as a runner, but for your knowledge of Disney, computers, sports, and your ability to motivate others, make cute costumes, and more (except math).



Well, now. You’re just gonna make me cry and I don’t like crying in (non-race) public!!

Thank you for the sweet words.

I try my best. We were ALL newbies at some point - I was just a newbie with a LOT of free time!


----------



## Z-Knight

Keels said:


> So - I’m working on a longer post for my PTR ... but since you asked!
> 
> I was born with a clubfoot, so physical activity wasn’t something I was supposed to be able to do real well.  But my parents were committed to finding any solution to the problem, so after a dozen or so surgical procedures and such, I look like this:
> 
> View attachment 289178
> 
> So, for those keeping track at home ... I’m about two inches shorter on the left side than the right. I’m a 4.5/8 in shoe sizes - and yeah, I don’t really have much of a calf muscle on the left.
> 
> I run Disney because the thought of doing a half marathon at Disneyland was exciting to me ... and it got me off the couch and out the door. It got me to run not just one, but TWO marathons. And the people I’ve met in the process have inspired and encouraged me to do much more (triathlons, Ragnar, etc.).
> 
> I bag on RunDisney a lot, but the reason I am who I am now and why I have the goals I have is because I saw the finish of the WDW Marathon in 2013 and thought it might be cool to run a race at Disney sometime.



You know you are an inspiration, right? Not just because of some physical limit that you have overcome, but because of your attitude about it and your drive for doing challenges. After your goals of doing ultras, I too have shifted my view and would like to pursue them too - I suspect you have similary inspired others just to run a 5K!


----------



## John VN

I DON'T RUN because I can't run.  Bowed legs since birth have always caused knee issues, now bone on bone inner half, so I never did anything.  Leaving Fort Wilderness in our motorhome in 2009 on Marathon Sunday we saw the thousands of marathoners so I said to wife we will do something the next year.  *At 64.5yo*, 2010 was our first 5K and we enjoyed *the AWESOME ENERGY of the crowd and HAD TONS OF FUN.*  Returning in 2011 we walked the 5K and 1/2 marathon together then I *CHI WALKED* the marathon in 4:56:28. First marathon and a Non-Official Dopey Weekend. Walked the first official 5K, 10K, 1/2marathon, marathon Dopey Challenge in 2014.  For 2015 I decided to palindrome the weekend because someone threw the CHALLENGE OUT.

2015 MARATHON WEEKEND 5K, 10K, 1/2 marathon, marathon, 1/2 marathon at Fort Wilderness on Monday morning at 3:30AM before ME Bus to Port Canaveral for a Dream cruise then 10K on deck Tuesday morning at 4AM and finally RD Castaway Cay DCL 5K on Wednesday.

Due to furthering knee issues I walked only the Marathon in 2016 and 2017 and still kept my ongoing challenge of exiting the course at mile 15 for my M&M McFlurry and then re-entering the race.  Most likely will not be at next month's Marathon, bib 5551, so I will need to cancel our FW reservation and this will be the first missed January WDW stay in 20+ years.

Need to see my ortho about appointment for tibial osteotomy for both legs and then new knees.  Hopefully without pain issues and buckling knees I can get back to having fun. With new knees and the recent total right shoulder replacement I can go for my 3rd IRONMAN  triathlon.

ENJOY MARATHON WEEKEND you-all!!!!!!

McFlurry John


----------



## TCB in FLA

QOTD: I've been running off and on since high school. I'm not particularly good at it, but I enjoy it and I love the fun of running events. I also like the structure of a training schedule, crossing off each workout. These days I have two good friends I run with, and solving the world's problems with them is way cheaper than therapy.  I would not see either of them much without our runs. I also have friends scattered throughout the world (we are a military family), so racations give us a chance to meet up.

Why RD? I used to joke that if I ever ran a marathon, I would need "marching bands and Mickey Mouse." Then back in the summer of 2013, they announced my 20th high school reunion (SIDE NOTE LIFE ADVICE  -- DO NOT MAKE ANY DECISIONS THE MONTH AFTER A MILESTONE REUNION IS ANNOUNCED!). I wanted to write a best selling novel, lose 20 pounds and run a marathon beforehand, so I figured that marathon training would do for the last two. Well the full for 2014 was still open (this was the first year of Dopey, so no one was signing up for anything else) ... and I loved it! Well, not the 26 miles, but Run Disney. I've done one race weekend every year since.

I started crossfit about 18 months ago, got serious about it about a year ago trying to improve my lifting. I had the goal of doing a pull-up by my birthday in March, couldn't do it, kept trying, although a nagging elbow tendinitis issue started to really flare up (and has gotten worse, finally under dr's care). Irritated over not being able to do a single pull-up, I convinced myself that running a third marathon and my first marathon challenge would be easier. And I'm way closer to completing Goofy than I am doing a pull-up!


----------



## lhermiston

Z-Knight said:


> You know you are an inspiration, right? Not just because of some physical limit that you have overcome, but because of your attitude about it and your drive for doing challenges. After your goals of doing ultras, I too have shifted my view and would like to pursue them too - I suspect you have similary inspired others just to run a 5K!



That’s what this little community is all about, right? Helping each other, inspiring each other, lifting each other up. 

You’re all awesome.


----------



## michigandergirl

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]

Peak week complete! I was very happy to see that someone had plowed about an 8 mile stretch of my favorite trail, just not the section in the pic above, but this was such a blessing after my long treadmill run yesterday. I was debating whether to go outside or treadmill it today...so glad I decided to go outside. The scenery was beautiful after all of the snow from this week.
Yay for taper time!


----------



## roxymama

Z-Knight said:


> You know you are an inspiration, right? Not just because of some physical limit that you have overcome, but because of your attitude about it and your drive for doing challenges. After your goals of doing ultras, I too have shifted my view and would like to pursue them too - I suspect you have similary inspired others just to run a 5K!



Truth.  She inspired me to run twelve 5ks.  
@Keels  send me your address in Florida for marathon weekend when you get the chance.  I found more special peanut butter cup chocolate stout .


----------



## Simba's Girl

What motivates me to run? IDK...I started running in my early 30s, on a whim and found that I enjoyed it. I'm not particularly great at it but running makes me happy. And I mean that. 

Why Disney? Anyone needs a goal-right?


----------



## jmasgat

@Keels Wow. I already thought your accomplishments were impressive. But now.....this is turned up to 11!


----------



## TeeterTots

QOTD: I was celebrating my 35 birthday and girls weekend at Marathon 2016 (didn’t know this existed) and everyone seemed so happy! Spoke to some runners in the airport and they insisted I could run never having done so. So, march 1, I bought a pair of running shoes and a treadmill and set 2016 W&D HM as my goal! Thankfully it was going to be a night run and I’d already be there....4 HM, 4 10K, 4 5K I’m running my first marathon in 3 weeks!


----------



## RENThead09

rteetz said:


> So... it looks like there will be characters at the expo. I am not sure if it will be the same character there every day but Mickey will be on hand on January 5th at the expo for sure.



didn't they do that a couple years ago.  it was in the tent outside of the J center?  maybe?


----------



## rteetz

RENThead09 said:


> didn't they do that a couple years ago.  it was in the tent outside of the J center?  maybe?


I know they have done characters at other race weekend expos but I don't remember them having them at marathon weekend.


----------



## RENThead09

rteetz said:


> I know they have done characters at other race weekend expos but I don't remember them having them at marathon weekend.



good call.  it could have been that.  they all run together.  LOL

Wonder if he will be there for the public, or for the kids races only.


----------



## rteetz

RENThead09 said:


> good call.  it could have been that.  they all run together.  LOL
> 
> Wonder if he will be there for the public, or for the kids races only.


This is separate from the Kids races I believe.


----------



## camaker

RENThead09 said:


> didn't they do that a couple years ago.  it was in the tent outside of the J center?  maybe?



That's where they were for the inaugural DS weekend. At least BB-8 was there, maybe others.


----------



## Mary9876

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> I’m not seeing @rteetz around yet today, so I’m going to hop in with a Sundays are for Disney question based on a question I get from people a lot when I talk around running:
> 
> What motivates you to run and why runDisney?



Motivation to running is it is good exercise and doing something for myself. I need a goal otherwise I rarely run over an hour. So much has happened since I signed up, I lost a few close relatives, with one being intense and having to decide to end life support. Our lives have been crazy and running gave me time to process and think and reduce stress. I missed some runs but am proud I was able to hit all the long runs and feel ready. 

I never really imagined I’d ever want to run a marathon but something about running through the parks and being at Disney sounded fun. It isn’t as intimidating as some of the others and seems to be a friendly race with whatever your pace is. Everyone I know who has done it, keeps coming back. Can’t wait!


----------



## croach

Motivation - I don't really know. I guess I just like running(most days anyways) and it keeps me active. 

Why run Disney - I like running, I like Disney. Smash them together you get runDisney. See what I did there? Clever huh? No not really.


----------



## courtneybeth

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> I’m not seeing @rteetz around yet today, so I’m going to hop in with a Sundays are for Disney question based on a question I get from people a lot when I talk around running:
> 
> What motivates you to run and why runDisney?



*What Motivates Me To Run*
In June of 2014 I weighed 215 pounds - being 5'2" you start to look very round at that weight. I managed to lose about 65 pounds in 18 months and began a quest to run 16 half marathons in 2016 through Rock n Roll Marathon's Hall of Fame Program. Running that many races across the USA and Canada, I lost another 20 pounds and was ready to then transition to full marathons starting in January 2017.  I use running as a way to manage my stress and for "me time" - i feel so good after a long run and I enjoy the time on my feet. 130 pound Courtney is much happier in general than 215 pound Courtney 

*Why RunDisney*
I live 20 mins from Disneyland, so at the time the rD West Coast races seemed like an easy solution since the greater Los Angeles and Orange County areas don't have many races.  I like the aspect of running through the parks in the dark and enjoying the streets of Anaheim.  I did my first WDW race this year for Princess so I could earn Coast to Coast - which was awesome.   Now with Dopey I am taking on an endurance challenge - a year ago I didn't think it was possible for me to even complete a full. Now I'm starting on a journey for World Marathon Majors in February.


----------



## Tennesotans

What motivates me to run?
a) stress relief
b) weight management
c) trying new training techniques to get "juuuust a little bit faster"

Why runDisney? We got a DVC membership around 2004. We live in MN, so getting to Florida  once a year (in winter) sounded very attractive. I actually thought I'd only hold onto the membership for a decade and then "move on." In 2008, my brother challenged me to run the Donald. I crashed and burned but completed the course. Repeated the same mistakes the second year but got REALLY motivated to train. Since then I've lost 40 pounds and run 13,000 miles.


----------



## girlwithmickeytattoo

SAFD: why do I run? Because it saved my life. Running helped me lose 160 pounds. Running helped me control my blood pressure, it kept me from becoming diabetic. Running helps me to find happiness when I struggle with depression.

Run Disney is my reward to a goal.  I told myself that if I stayed motivated, I would register for a 5K.  Marathon weekend 2017 was my first.  5K wasn’t enough for me so I trained myself to do a 10K.  I did the Peachtree Road Race in Atlanta this past July.  Now I’m coming back this coming marathon weekend to do the 5K and 10K!

I hope to meet all of you amazing folks in just a couple of weeks!


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Truth.  She inspired me to run twelve 5ks.
> @Keels  send me your address in Florida for marathon weekend when you get the chance.  I found more special peanut butter cup chocolate stout .



Her address is:

@Keels 
c/o FFigawi
1234 Hoplandia Blvd. 
Sendmeyourbeer, FL
00867-5309


----------



## dragitoff

Why I run:  Originally I started running like so many on this thread.  I was 260lbs. and most importantly, I was seeing my kids becoming overweight.  I was setting a terrible example.  7 years later, I'm still running and I've lost 80 pounds and continue to set new fitness goals for myself each year.  First I ran a half, then a full, then had to run a sub 4 hour marathon, then a sub 1:40 half, then a triathlon.  In 2018, I turn 40 and my new fitness goal is completing Dopey. 

Now, I'm confident in my running and I've found a new purpose.  3 years ago my wife and I adopted a sibling group of 4 little boys.  We went from a family of 4 with 2 teen/pre-teen daughters to a family of 8 with 4 boys under the age of 8.  Our lives honestly were turned completely upside down.  2 of the boys have major issues due to trauma, health and behavioral diagnosis.  Running is my outlet to clear my head and truly enjoy some "me" time.  I'm a planner, so it helps me plan out the day, think through a major decision, pray....whatever is needed to get through the day.  One of the greatest things ever was running a 5k with one of my adopted sons for a charity race that benefitted the private foster agency my boys were with.


----------



## dragitoff

Quick update......I'm not going to lie, I was a little nervous about my 20 miler this weekend as the final run of my "Dopey simulation".  The 2.5, 5, and 10 milers went off without any issues, but my legs felt pretty tired Saturday morning when I started out on my 20 mile run.  My race goal is 8:30 so I've been training at around 8:55-9:05.  When I got started my headphones notified me my battery life was at "MEDIUM".  How the heck did I forget to charge them back up after my 10 mile run the day before???????

Somehow, they (both the headphones and my legs) lasted me for 16 miles.  I pushed through and even came up with a new mantra!  I'm physically strong enough.  I'm mentally strong enough.  I'm spiritually strong enough.  I laughed out loud at that mantra that just came to me because my thought process was obviously you have to be physically strong enough to run long distances.  You also have to be mentally tough enough to push through once your body tires out.  The last one was what made me laugh as I thought if the first two failed, you could always pray for God to keep you from dying!  I finished my 20 mile run at a 9:05 pace which is exactly where I wanted to be.  My splits were fairly consistent, which was encouraging because I genuinely thought my second half would've been significantly slower.  I have my fueling, pace, and hydration dialed in now.  As long as the weather cooperates and doesn't throw a curveball of ridiculously hot weather, I should be good to go.


----------



## cavepig

croach said:


> Motivation - I don't really know. I guess I just like running(most days anyways) and it keeps me active.
> 
> Why run Disney - I like running, I like Disney. Smash them together you get runDisney. See what I did there? Clever huh? No not really.


 I'll just use his answer as mine as it's pretty much what I would type (but not as cleverly)


----------



## SheHulk

Why I run: I feel like I can't *not* run. I am prone to anxiety and depression and if I'm not running I turn to unhealthy things (too much food and/or alcohol) to deal with those things. I've been running all my adult life, but up until my mid-thirties I never ran more than 3 or 4 miles at a time. Like many other folks on here I felt that I didn't have time to run when my kids were small and had gained a lot of weight through a) not exercising and b) using food as a stress relief. When I started running again, the weight didn't melt off and I find diet is much more important to weight management for me. Really for me it's more about mental health and having hobbies that I enjoy that include goals.
Why I run Disney: I had run local half marathons but always dreamed of running a marathon. If I was going to do it I needed it to be a big field because I was legitimately worried if I joined a smaller race I might be absolutely last. Most of the big marathons I had heard of were in the fall, and bless you guys who train for marathons over the summer but I just could not do it in the heat. I saw an ad for the Disney marathon and saw that it was in January. That felt perfect because it meant longer training runs in cold weather and also it happened over my winter break (I'm a professor) so if I really injured myself I wouldn't miss class or important meetings.  My family, younger DS in particular, loves Disney and we vacation here on average maybe once or twice a year so that's a bonus. The action -packed course keeps me coming back. We have a local trail marathon that is fast and flat but I can't imagine running a full marathon with few spectators and no entertainment! Disney has ruined me on that front.


----------



## ZellyB

I started running mostly because my husband @Chris-Mo really wanted me to run a race with him. I knew I needed to get active and wanted to do that for him and me. Then I saw an advertisement for a local Galloway group and the idea of run/walk made the idea of running a long distance manageable. 

During a training run a group member mentioned that Disney hosts a marathon run and the rest is history. . We really love Disney(especially in January) and they are just great races, so there you go.


----------



## Simba's Girl

FFigawi said:


> Her address is:
> 
> @Keels
> c/o FFigawi
> 1234 Hoplandia Blvd.
> Sendmeyourbeer, FL
> 00867-5309


----------



## SheHulk

FFigawi said:


> Her address is:
> 
> @Keels
> c/o FFigawi
> 1234 Hoplandia Blvd.
> Sendmeyourbeer, FL
> 00867-5309


Oh my gosh I blew past this and thought it was a real address


----------



## Anisum

lhermiston said:


> What motivates you to run and why runDisney?


I feel better when I run regularly. runDisney got me into running because it looked like it was such a fun race and I feel like outside of an ultra the Dopey is one of the hardest races and I enjoyed it.


----------



## emilyindisney

lhermiston said:


> What motivates you to run and why runDisney?



I love how this question brings out so many different answers! It’s cool to think that for whatever reason we’ll all come together and toe the start line even though the journey there is different for everyone.

I started as a non-runner though someone casually athletic who wanted to run a Warrior Dash with my sister. The WD was in the fall but January 2012 it was my new year’s resoluation to start running. Over that summer I became comfortable enough that I ran a couple 5ks and found that I enjoyed the excitement of racing (though I’m not very fast.) I returned to college in the fall and decided to join the charity long distance running club to eventually run a half marathon. I thought I signed up for the Philly Marathon Weekend 8k with them in Nov 2012 but somehow got wrangled into the half marathon. One foot over the finish line of that race and I was hooked!

RunDisney was something my sister and I stumbled upon that was a mutual interest. We grew up with a 5 year age difference so we weren’t always close. As we got older we both really liked the Disney parks so that was something that allowed us to bond. Our first Disney trip as sisters, we arrived at the tail end of marathon weekend 2013 to see all the runners walking around in their shirts and medals. This prompted some ‘if we ever ran in Disney’ discussions that turned into ‘when we run in Disney.’ When we found RunDisney we expanded our mutual interest- we’ve since spent many a long run together and have really become best friends in our adulthood. Thanks, RunDisney!


----------



## camaker

Like a lot of others, I run Disney for two reasons.  The quick and easy reason is that I've always loved Disney.  Second, and more importantly it's to maintain my weight loss.  After knee surgery in 2009, I let myself go after the surgeon told me I should never play Ultimate Frisbee, my sport of choice, again and that I should even avoid walking up and down stairs as much as possible.  I ballooned up to 335 pounds and had a myriad of health issues.  This was me at my older daughter's graduation in 2011:






In 2013, I decided enough was enough and started counting calories and walking.  I could make it about a 1/2 mile at a time when I started.  By pushing the distance further as I was able, the weight came off and I was back to playing Ultimate that fall after losing more than 100 lbs.  Ultimately, I ended up losing ~150 lbs and my PT, also a huge Disney fan, convinced me to try running a 1/2 marathon at Disney with him.  I thought I was crazy to try it.  My entire sports career was based on burst speed and sprinting.  Lo and behold, I immediately fell in love with distance running and the rest is history.  I ran my first non-Disney 1/2 marathon in 2015 and did my first Disney event, 10k + Goofy in 2016.  Here's a picture of me from the inaugural Dark Side for comparison:






Now, the running is all about maintaining that weight loss and pushing myself to see just how far I can go.  In many ways, maintaining the weight loss is harder than losing it initially.  Watching the scale come down is intoxicating and motivating, but who gets excited when things stay the same?  Running allows me to still enjoy eating while keeping that scale from drifting up out of control!  It's especially motivating to have my love for Disney mesh in so well with it!


----------



## Chaitali

I love reading everyone's answers to this question!  Running and Disney are intertwined for me.  Back in 2013 I got back really high cholesterol results and knew I had to do something to get fitter.  I started researching and saw that there were races at Disney.  I set the 2014 Tower of Terror 10 miler as my goal because I didn't think I could do a half marathon.  I started training and not only did I do the Tower of Terror 10 miler, I did the Richmond half marathon as my first half a month later.  But the motivation to keep running at that point was solely because of the opportunity to go to Disney and the fact that I felt like it would be a waste of money if I wasn't able to do the race.  But it turns out that I fell in love with running.  I love the challenge, the me time, the time spent outside exploring, etc.  I began doing more local races and also other destination races like RnR.  But I do see myself continuing to come back to Disney every couple years.  This January will be my first marathon (only?) and I can't see myself doing it anywhere other than Disney.  The course support, the organization, and the fun they bring to the races are all important to me.  And it's not to say I haven't found those things in other races, I have.  But it seems like it's more guaranteed at Disney.


----------



## Dis5150

Sunday question: Why I run and why Disney for me are the same. I was a "casual jogger" back in the 90's as part of an exercise regime to lose weight. But changing jobs to one where I was in a state car all day, eating junk for meals as I didn't have time to stop (breakfast: pb crackers and diet pepsi, lunch: doritos and diet pepsi, etc.) and I gained it all back. DD28 surprised me with a WDW trip and annual pass for my birthday in 2015 and we were there (unintentionally) over Princess Weekend. She has always been a runner and decided we needed to come back and do a race. We managed to get registered for W&D that year so I started running with that goal in mind. Two years later we are still doing runDisney races and I have done 13 non Disney races. I didn't lose weight running though. I totally changed my diet and lost 60 lbs. But running helps me maintain the loss and keeps me in shape. I think Dopey might be our last runDisney for a while as DH would like to spend that money on some trivial things like a new roof, etc.!


----------



## baxter24

Sunday question: RunDisney is actually what got me running. I felt like a RunDisney race would be a great way to get the baby weight off from my oldest. I love Disney and a race seemed like an awesome excuse for a Disney trip. I run now to stay healthy and it’s the only guaranteed time that I don’t hear “momma!” during the day. I have started to run a lot more local races over the years but RunDisney will always hold a special place in my heart. It has helped me take on challenges I never would have dreamed I would do (run a half, run a challenge, run a marathon, and Dopey in a few weeks). I have never run other races where I know that I am going to have fun and truly enjoy my race experience like I do at Disney. 

On another note, I survived my Dopey simulation last week! I did 2.5, 5, 10, and 20 and was very pleased with my overall pace each day. I was especilly pleased with my 20 miler on Saturday. I was able to run my 20 miler faster than I ran my 19 mile run two weeks prior. I am feeling about as ready as I can so I am super excited to taper and head down to Disney in a few weeks!


----------



## Princess KP

What motivated me to run was Disney! Some friends were signing up to do the HM in January 2017 and all I heard was Disney and said I was in. I had run a 10K about 10 years earlier but that was it. I was exercising on a regular basis, doing 3 - 4 spin classes a week and weights but I had plateaued. As well, the past few years my weight was fluctuating due to various surgeries, thyroid issues and poor diet. 
When the HM didn't happen, we made the decision to do the Full. I finished the race but it didn't feel right so when they released early registration, I signed up for Goofy 2018. The HM will be my do-over race and the Full would be to enjoy the Disney experience. 

What keeps me motivated to run is the way it makes me feel. I always start off a run / race thinking "Why?!? This was a stupid idea." but once I get going and finish, I feel a sense of accomplishment and definitely that "runner's high". My husband thinks it's an addiction LOL.

Why runDisney? Cause it's Disney and I love everything Disney!


----------



## jmasgat

Just wanted to pop in and share how good it felt to run my 6 easy miles today.  My running has been disrupted over the last 2 weeks, and I just got back home after my Mom's service.  I've rearranged and edited the last bunch of runs to get in what I think I need.  Tomorrow I do my final 16 and then will "resume my regularly scheduled programming" (I hope).

But today's miles just felt nice.  Overcast, still, 30's, slushy roads--no major ice.  It was so pleasant that it made me appreciate how nice it is to run some easy miles.

Figured you guys would "get it"


----------



## Dis5150

Princess KP said:


> I always start off a run / race thinking "Why?!? This was a stupid idea."



This is me, every single run for the first mile. Then I am usually good, lol!


----------



## Anisum

Hey guys, I just got Flights of Passage on Thursday morning so if anyone is still looking for it and plans to do AK that day it may be worth a check.


----------



## IamTrike

jmasgat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and share how good it felt to run my 6 easy miles today.  My running has been disrupted over the last 2 weeks, and I just got back home after my Mom's service.  I've rearranged and edited the last bunch of runs to get in what I think I need.  Tomorrow I do my final 16 and then will "resume my regularly scheduled programming" (I hope).
> 
> But today's miles just felt nice.  Overcast, still, 30's, slushy roads--no major ice.  It was so pleasant that it made me appreciate how nice it is to run some easy miles.
> 
> Figured you guys would "get it"


It's awesome when you just get out there and you can just enjoy an easy run.

Most everyone in my small group at church is going to marathon weekend.   We have one couple that's newer to running and they will be doing the marathon.   They did there 20 miler this weekend and crushed it. I get so excited when I see friends have major accomplishments like that.  

I'm jealous of everyone's Dopey simulations this weekend.   I got to work at church sunday morning so I wound up doing 17.5 Sat and 9 Sunday.    I'm going to shoot for 12.5/20 next weekend.    (Nothing says Merry Christmas like not being able to easily walk up and down stairs.)


----------



## UNCBear24

A little late for the Sunday question, but here goes.  I run because I feel better about myself & the world around me when I do.  Life is hard and running gives me an escape from the daily struggles, plus I just like to compete with myself. I love trying to push back Father Time. I always wanted to complete a marathon, so when I decided to do one, Disney was my first choice.  After finishing in 2012, I knew that there was no way that I could be "one and done" running at Disney. So now it's become an annual event. Good luck to everyone and I hope it's magical for us all!


----------



## dragitoff

Anisum said:


> Hey guys, I just got Flights of Passage on Thursday morning so if anyone is still looking for it and plans to do AK that day it may be worth a check.



I did too!!!!!!!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Anisum said:


> Hey guys, I just got Flights of Passage on Thursday morning so if anyone is still looking for it and plans to do AK that day it may be worth a check.



Thank you @Anisum!  I have been trying for weeks to get fast passes for this ride.  Saw your post, tried and success!!


----------



## gjramsey

Anisum said:


> Hey guys, I just got Flights of Passage on Thursday morning so if anyone is still looking for it and plans to do AK that day it may be worth a check.



THANKS!!!!!  I just got Friday morning


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

I tried to get my 12 mile run in yesterday, knowing with the holiday then leaving for Disney the following weekend I probably wouldn't get anymore long runs in before race day. Well, it definitely didn't go as planned, but at least it wasn't totally my fault. I headed out, beautiful day of upper 20's - low 30's at run time, and realized zero pathways were cleared from the inch or two of snow we had Friday night and it was crusty and really lumpy snow cover. I tried to power through, was much slower than usual but still moving and about 4.5 miles in on my out and back the pathway went from sort of cleared but not great to not even attempted to be cleared and horrible. I turned around and headed back and I totally lost mojo. Ankles and hips were getting sore from the uneven ground I was trying to run on (I guess trail running is a no go for me) and I was just spent mentally. I called it, started walking the 4.5 miles home figuring I was at least getting miles on my feet but reducing the chance of potential injury with my clumsy self. Felt defeated but then realized if the conditions would have allowed I would have had no issues doing that run, so I felt a tad better. The roads themselves were actually totally clear but really busy traffic wise so it was almost worse because I was looking at this beautiful clear road but didn't want to get run over so I didn't dare try to run on it. There are bike paths for a reason next to those particular roads! It is a good thing I have had numerous 10+ mile runs in the last few months where I am not worried about finishing the half. I just really wanted a decent final long run to feel good about. Oh well! Hitting the dreadmill hard the next week and a half as I am not risking that outdoor disaster again. I guess my taper has started a bit earlier than anticipated! This girl is totally ready for Florida weather, no matter what that weather turns out to be, it is almost guaranteed to be better than Minnesota. I will say I am really done with winter running, and after WDWMW I think it is time for a bit of a break!


----------



## IamTrike

Does anyone know if you'll be able to sign up for Wine and Dine at the expo?


----------



## PrincessV

TAPER!!!!!!!!!  Final Dopey sim is done: 3/5.5/12/22 First three days read like a "What NOT To Do On Race Day": poor shoe picks, questionable food choices, cranky body parts thanks to weather changes. I set out for my 22 expecting not to do more than 2 because everything was so tight and sore when I woke up, but somehow, the more I ran, the more muscles relaxed and felt better, so I kept going and got it done. My only grievance was the infernal sun here in FL: the last hour was scorching and felt a lot like an August run, not Dec. I applied sunscreen before heading out, and twice more during my run, and still got very tan and a bit pink - my race advice is to bring sunscreen and USE IT! 



Grumpy_42K said:


> The reality is that you have so many runners doing their own thing, any time during the race may turn out to be an ideal window.
> You have folks trying to PR, those that stop at every photo op, ride rides, drink beer, visit with family spectating, run/walking, etc.


So very much, this! ^ 2016 marathon I started in J and spent the first half feeling like I was in a constant battle to run my own pace - I stopped for a few pics in AK and when I left, I found myself in a better place within the crowd. It's all rather hit-or-miss, and I find that if I'm in a "bad" spot within those 25,000 runners, it's worth slowing down or making a pit stop to fall in with a different crowd.



lilmc said:


> I’d heard it was cold last year, but it seems everyone was caught off guard. Did the forecast change or did everyone just pack assuming Florida would be hot?


I live 90 miles west of WDW and this time of year I'm constantly checking the weather because cold fronts pop in quickly and what I wear on a daily basis changes according to each day's forecast. Up until a few days out, we were anticipating a very warm marathon - it was very late in the game that a cold front suddenly entered the picture, and then it wasn't expected to be _super_ cold. So I added some cool weather options to my bag before leaving home, but nothing for bitter cold, and I incorrectly assumed I'd warm up quickly and not want anything too hot. I did shed a couple layers during the race, but could have used at least one more layer for the first 5 miles! Lesson learned: I'll be bringing ALL the options this time 



Sailormoon2 said:


> *WDW Marathon Pros*: For spectators wanting to view us in WS, which are the best countries to hang-out in front of?


I don't recommend MX, only because it's a tight squeeze through there and gets pretty congested with runners and park-goers. Any of the others are good picks, but Germany, Italy and America tend to be very open, which makes it easier to see your runners and vice-versa.



lhermiston said:


> What motivates you to run and why runDisney?


My boring answer is that running feels good and helps keep me healthy - that's it, really. And runDisney because it's slow-runner-friendly, is held in one of my favorite places, and is close enough that travel cost isn't a problem.


----------



## Dis5150

I hope the Atlanta airport figures out why they lost power yesterday! If that happened/happens on 1/3 I am in serious trouble! What a nightmare for all those people yesterday and today as they try to get where they were going. I am on Delta, which I usually love since I actually feel like I am on my way to WDW with a layover in Atlanta instead of Dallas or Houston (or last year, Chicago!) from Little Rock and that is Delta's hub.


----------



## Ariel484

Dis5150 said:


> I hope the Atlanta airport figures out why they lost power yesterday! If that happened/happens on 1/3 I am in serious trouble! What a nightmare for all those people yesterday and today as they try to get where they were going. I am on Delta, which I usually love since I actually feel like I am on my way to WDW with a layover in Atlanta instead of Dallas or Houston (or last year, Chicago!) from Little Rock and that is Delta's hub.


This morning I heard it was a fire that took out 2 stations - the regular power station AND the back-up one.  Seems like a pretty rare thing - fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

Dis5150 said:


> I hope the Atlanta airport figures out why they lost power yesterday!


I believe it was due to a fire caused by construction. Sounds like it was a complete disaster and chaos at times!!! My twitter feed was filled with stories of people stuck for hours and hours. I really can't even imagine, yikes! Here's to smooth flying from here on!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jmasgat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and share how good it felt to run my 6 easy miles today. My running has been disrupted over the last 2 weeks, and I just got back home after my Mom's service. I've rearranged and edited the last bunch of runs to get in what I think I need. Tomorrow I do my final 16 and then will "resume my regularly scheduled programming" (I hope).
> 
> But today's miles just felt nice. Overcast, still, 30's, slushy roads--no major ice. It was so pleasant that it made me appreciate how nice it is to run some easy miles.
> 
> Figured you guys would "get it"



We do get it.

Enjoy the easy miles. Hoping the 'regularly scheduled programming' goes as planned.

I'm hoping it's boring non-dramatic regularly scheduled programming, which I tend to take for granted until it's not available.


----------



## SunDial

Tennesotans said:


> 443 hours until the start of the WDW 5k.... tick tick tick.... ("...that's so SOON, did I forget to taper?!?!...")


What's Taper.  Just starting to really train


----------



## hauntedcity

DopeyBadger said:


> *2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2017_12_16*
> 
> Alright, attached you will find the current version of the 2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List!  Please review your information for mistakes/errors.  Also, please let me know if you have any follow-up questions.  When I get more runners info, I'll update it again.  Currently we have:
> 
> 5k - 51 runners (37 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 10k - 53 runners (39 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> HM - 64 runners (39 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> M - 81 runners (63 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 
> Excited to share the race course with you all!




Thanks for adding my wife to the list!  Her name is Jen, and she will be dressed as follows...
5K: Pluto
10K: Minnie
Half: Donald
Full: Dopey bounding

Also, for the Full, we'll probably be towards the front of E.

Thank you so much for putting this together!

Doug


----------



## BikeFan

IamTrike said:


> Does anyone know if you'll be able to sign up for Wine and Dine at the expo?



I would guess not, since the website states registration doesn't open until March 13th, 2018, though RunDisney could surprise us with an early registration opportunity at the expo.


----------



## rteetz

BikeFan said:


> I would guess not, since the website states registration doesn't open until March 13th, 2018, though RunDisney could surprise us with an early registration opportunity at the expo.


Disney has allowed registration at the expo in the past before the registration date opens. I believe you had to book a room with it though, not sure if that is still the case.


----------



## IamTrike

lilmc said:


> I’d heard it was cold last year, but it seems everyone was caught off guard. Did the forecast change or did everyone just pack assuming Florida would be hot?
> 
> (I’ll learn from everyone’s drama and just have every piece of run clothing I own packed just in case and I’ll just look like Joey from Friends on the plane if there isn’t room in my suitcase)



As we get closer to the marathon and you see the amount of focus on the weather you'll see that it likely wasn't people just assuming it will be warm.    The weather changes can be rapid big.  It's gotten to the point where increasingly my mindset is just "bring all the stuff".   We have no idea what the weather will be like but so far I've got handwarmers for everyday, a mylar for myself and a blanket for my wife as drop items.  (if it's cold and I drop my mylar, I'll pick another one up at the end of each race to be prepped for the next morning.  I've also got through away gloves.    For most of my costumes I have long and short sleeve and calf sleeve options so that I can vary while I'm there.  I'll also have at least 2 garbage bags.  

I figure if I pack for warm, hot, cold, rainy and dry I should be covered.   It doesn't what the forecast says because I'm leaving Tuesday and Sat/Sunday could be very different than what they are showing when I leave.


----------



## JeffW

Why I run Disney:  It was a cross between having family that worked at Disney World and needing some kind of activity that would get me to train no matter how busy/stressful my job was.  My job was consuming way too much time, so I figured signing up for a marathon would provide me with motivation to get out the door, even with 100 items on my to do list.  The fear of not being ready for the marathon far outweighed the stress of my to-do list at work.  So we picked the DisneyWorld marathon weekend, since we could visit family at the same time.  Then, 3 weeks before the DW marathon, right after my last long run, I fractured my ankle playing volleyball. My wife was signed up to run the half-marathon, so we still went to Orlando and visited family, and she ran her race.  On Sunday morning, we all went to Hollywood Studios to do some of the rides with the kids, and I sat on a bench in my giant boot, watching all the marathoners go by.  At that point I told myself I was coming back the next year and I was going to do Goofy to make up for it (Dopey didn't exist at the time).  After that, I was hooked, both on distance running and Disney.  This will be our 7th marathon weekend, and we've since included our kids in the races.  My 12 year old son will be running the 5k and 10k with me this year!


----------



## BikeFan

rteetz said:


> Disney has allowed registration at the expo in the past before the registration date opens. I believe you had to book a room with it though, not sure if that is still the case.



Hadn't know that, thanks for the update!  We're DVC members, too, so I probably won't register at the expo unless there's a discount.  DVC usually has an early registration option available.  Plus, Wine and Dine hasn't been selling out recently if I'm remembering correctly.  I don't think early registration will be required to make sure we get into the challenge.


----------



## SunDial

FFigawi said:


> Her address is:
> 
> @Keels
> c/o FFigawi
> 1234 Hoplandia Blvd.
> Sendmeyourbeer, FL
> 00867-5309



This is great.  

Now you know since I work in the address management database for the  Post Office I had to at least look to see if the ZIP Code was active or not


----------



## dragitoff

IamTrike said:


> As we get closer to the marathon and you see the amount of focus on the weather you'll see that it likely wasn't people just assuming it will be warm.    The weather changes can be rapid big.  It's gotten to the point where increasingly my mindset is just "bring all the stuff".   We have no idea what the weather will be like but so far I've got handwarmers for everyday, a mylar for myself and a blanket for my wife as drop items.  (if it's cold and I drop my mylar, I'll pick another one up at the end of each race to be prepped for the next morning.  I've also got through away gloves.    For most of my costumes I have long and short sleeve and calf sleeve options so that I can vary while I'm there.  I'll also have at least 2 garbage bags.
> 
> I figure if I pack for warm, hot, cold, rainy and dry I should be covered.   It doesn't what the forecast says because I'm leaving Tuesday and Sat/Sunday could be very different than what they are showing when I leave.



Here's a real time example of the weather here in the South.  I live in SW Georgia so my weather is often similar to Orlando.  I'm only about 4 hours away.  Saturday morning during my 20 miler, it was around 33F during the bulk of it.  It may have warmed up to around 38F by the time I finished.  Yesterday morning, it got up to mid 70's with relatively high humidity.  As many have said before, be prepared for anything!  I hate running in hot weather, but living where I do, I can start a run in a parka and end up in a singlet before it's over!


----------



## jeanigor

DopeyBadger said:


> *2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2017_12_16*



I would be fibbing if I said I did anything less than stand up from my desk and clap upon reviewing this. Thank you.


----------



## FFigawi

SunDial said:


> This is great.
> 
> Now you know since I work in the address management database for the  Post Office I had to at least look to see if the ZIP Code was active or not



I doubt it's a real zip code, but it's a damn fun song


----------



## KSellers88

*Why do I run? *I run because it is cheaper than therapy, HAHA. Just kidding, with all the shoes and races it probably costs more than therapy would! It is just great time to be alone and focus on my thoughts and have some time that is just for me. 

*Why do I run Disney? *Because it is a good excuse to go to Disney, I love running through the parks, and I LOVE the bling!


----------



## BelleWannabe4

Reading about why everyone runs Disney is so inspirational! And, honestly, is one of the reasons why I run at Disney 

I started running because my friend tried to talk me into a half and I wasn't buying it. I had never run further than 3 miles in my life. Eventually she convinced me that if we dressed up as princesses and ran at Disney, it wouldn't be that bad  and we ran the 2016 Princess Half. It was so much fun! I loved it and got hooked on running and have since run 8 more halfs. I never thought I would run a marathon in a million years but somehow, I ended up signing up this year and I ran 23 miles this weekend, so apparently I'm actually going to do this 

Without Disney, I don't think I ever would have gotten into running. I'm not a fast runner and didn't think that people who run at my pace ran marathons or half marathons. runDisney really helped me to see that pretty much anyone can do this with enough training and motivation. I even got my mom on board to run the Princess 10K in 2017! This board has also helped me so much because I'm training on my own and had to modify the Galloway plan due to illness (darn you Crohn's!). I'm really hoping to meet some/all of you guys in person before the marathon!


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> Disney has allowed registration at the expo in the past before the registration date opens. I believe you had to book a room with it though, not sure if that is still the case.


  Thanks for the heads up.  I thought i remembered people signing up for races before they opened at other events to get a discount but I wasn't sure what the terms were.  (In fact I thought that was some of the consternation between the cancellation of west coast races.  For people that had signed up a year in advance RD had kept their money a long time. 



BikeFan said:


> Hadn't know that, thanks for the update!  We're DVC members, too, so I probably won't register at the expo unless there's a discount.  DVC usually has an early registration option available.  Plus, Wine and Dine hasn't been selling out recently if I'm remembering correctly.  I don't think early registration will be required to make sure we get into the challenge.


We are DVC too.  I thought in the past their was a discount for signing up at the expo.   That was my primary motivation rather than concern about it selling out.


----------



## acefields23

Hey all - I'm having trouble coming up with an original idea for a costume for the 10K (Dopey Runner here, and have costumes for the other races...) so I was wondering if anyone knew of a group that was doing a group costume I could get in on?


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I thought i remembered people signing up for races before they opened at other events to get a discount but I wasn't sure what the terms were. (In fact I thought that was some of the consternation between the cancellation of west coast races. For people that had signed up a year in advance RD had kept their money a long time.


The virtual goodie bag for WDW Weekend has a discount for dark side weekend but nothing for Wine and Dine.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

IamTrike said:


> Did you go from 4:30 to sub 4 overnight?


I wasn't talking about myself...


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> The virtual goodie bag for WDW Weekend has a discount for dark side weekend but nothing for Wine and Dine.


Yeah I saw that, that's what made me wonder about Wine and Dine.


----------



## IamTrike

AlexRunsDisney said:


> I wasn't talking about myself...



I genuinely hope you have a fun race this year.  Your at Disney which is awesome and while we've talked a lot about course crowding for the most part you'll be able to run the race you want.  You may also be in a position to ride some of the rides without needing to be concerned about being swept.  I've always wanted to do that, but been afraid that I couldn't stand up afterwards.


----------



## dzak1717

Question for those who have run a Disney marathon before, what is the candy they hand out during the race? I saw in the Event guide that at mile 23.2 candy will be available. Just wondering what to prepare for.

thanks


----------



## rteetz

dzak1717 said:


> Question for those who have run a Disney marathon before, what is the candy they hand out during the race? I saw in the Event guide that at mile 23.2 candy will be available. Just wondering what to prepare for.
> 
> thanks


Usually M&Ms, Dove chocolates or Hershey kisses. Something small to grab and go usually. We really won't know for sure until we get to the candy stop.


----------



## cavepig

dzak1717 said:


> Question for those who have run a Disney marathon before, what is the candy they hand out during the race? I saw in the Event guide that at mile 23.2 candy will be available. Just wondering what to prepare for.
> 
> thanks


In 2015 it was little candy bars (like the minis you see at Halloween) & I grabbed a Krackle. 2016 little Dove chocolates I remember.  So I would assume chocolate, but who knows till we get there like Rteetz said.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

IamTrike said:


> I genuinely hope you have a fun race this year.  Your at Disney which is awesome and while we've talked a lot about course crowding for the most part you'll be able to run the race you want.  You may also be in a position to ride some of the rides without needing to be concerned about being swept.  I've always wanted to do that, but been afraid that I couldn't stand up afterwards.


Although I was stressed about my corral situation, I think the weekend and reading other's responses on here has helped with my expectations. It seems like the course will be crowded no matter where you start, and I will just have to make adjustments and conserve energy early in the race. Not a huge deal. Just looking forward to having fun!


----------



## SunDial

FFigawi said:


> I doubt it's a real zip code, but it's a damn fun song



Haven't heard of the song.   If it was an active ZIP @Keels would be saying....

Gracias @FFigawi. Ahora tengo que volar a Puerto Rico para recoger cualquier artículo que pueda llevar a Disney.


----------



## PCFriar80

SunDial said:


> *Haven't heard of the song.*   If it was an active ZIP @Keels would be saying....
> 
> Gracias @FFigawi. Ahora tengo que volar a Puerto Rico para recoger cualquier artículo que pueda llevar a Disney.



Sure you have!  Not a zip, but a phone number.  Tommy Tutone.  Google 867-5309 /Jenny and you'll recognize it!


----------



## SunDial

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Although I was stressed about my corral situation, I think the weekend and reading other's responses on here has helped with my expectations. It seems like the course will be crowded no matter where you start, and I will just have to make adjustments and conserve energy early in the race. Not a huge deal. Just looking forward to having fun!



Yes there will be some major choke points.  Some of what I have found is that most runners like to stay towards the middle of the road.  Less camber of the road.  For myself I train on the edges of the roadway and am used to the camber.  I find it more comfortable and less weaving thru crowds. 

Now for the overpasses on the outside edge there are the concrete runoff channels. They are a little steeper on the sides, however in the middle of those channels there is about a six inch wide flat section.  I have never seen anybody running in that channel except me.  I find that a good place to pass people or stay out of there way.


----------



## SunDial

PCFriar80 said:


> Sure you have!  Not a zip, but a phone number.  Tommy Tutone.  Google 867-5309 /Jenny and you'll recognize it!



Ok.  I know that song and now i see the numbers.


----------



## lhermiston

Man, I didn't expect so many inspirational responses to the Sundays are for Disney question. I think no matter why you run, it's freaking awesome that we're all doing it. 

I didn't feel like typing out a lengthy response on my phone earlier, so here goes:

I started running again in my mid-20s (I did track in high school) to drop a few pounds and to stay in shape. Never really had any goals and was really inconsistent. A couple years later, a friend talked me into doing a mud run. After that, I found that I stuck with my training more if I was signed up for a race. A couple years ago, with a few 5Ks under my belt, I set my sights on a 7-mile race. A few months after that, I ran my first half. Then, it became a matter of seeing how far I could push myself and decided I'd do a marathon.

Like many of you, my choice to do the WDW Marathon was born out of my love for Disney. My wife's cousins had run a couple Disney races a few years ago and I had no idea that was even a thing. I also figured that if I was going to do one marathon in my life, I might as well go big, so WDW Marathon it was.

It's funny, but the other day I looked at the first post on this thread in anticipation of launching the 2019 marathon thread early next month. I had posted that the 2017 marathon would probably be my only Disney race. Now, here I am 11 months later, planning on signing up for Dopey in a few months and plotting at least every-other-year races. runDisney isn't perfect and it's expensive, but there's no beating the atmosphere, the community, the energy and the joy that comes with those races.


----------



## croach

dzak1717 said:


> Question for those who have run a Disney marathon before, what is the candy they hand out during the race? I saw in the Event guide that at mile 23.2 candy will be available. Just wondering what to prepare for.
> 
> thanks



They had full size candy this year. I know I grabbed a bag of Crispy M&M’s.


----------



## Goofy2015

*Why do I run? *The answers to these two questions relate to each other. My now passion from running came from Disney. For the majority of my 20's, I found myself to be overweight. I weighed between 220-230 from like 2012 - 2016. This was purely because I ate very unhealthy and was absolutely not active. I have always been a big Disney fan. At some point in my life, I did want to do the WDW Marathon. However, two things held me back. One, the thing that holds most people back the motivation to train for a marathon or be active. Two, my job requires me to work on very specific days at the beginning of the year. In 2015, some friends talked about doing the 2016 Star Wars Half Marathon at Disneyland. They wanted me to come because I am a huge Disney fan. So not only did I come, but I signed up for the Half as well. Didn't really train for the half and struggled, had like a 15:34 pace. However, I managed to have fun while doing it and wanted to do it again. This led me to trying to get near the same crew to do it again for the Star Wars Half Marathon in 2017. However, this time I wanted to train and train hard for it. From December 2016 to April 2017, trained significantly hard. Improved for 5K (11:30 to 7:05); 10K (13:30 to 7:45) and Half (15:34 to 8:40). Lost 60 pounds in the process. 2017 has been a year that I have gained a new passion in running. I have ran in 32 races this year; tallying up to 174 miles in races and this Marathon will bring that number to 200 miles. So to answer the question, Disney inspired me to gain a passion for running. 

*Why do I run Disney? *Again, I am a huge Disney fan. My overall goal is this Full Marathon. Sure, I am not doing the Dopey Challenge. That will come at some point in the future. The Disney races are the best because you are constantly entertained the entire course.


----------



## michigandergirl

KSellers88 said:


> *Why do I run? *I run because it is cheaper than therapy, HAHA. Just kidding, with all the shoes and races it probably costs more than therapy would! It is just great time to be alone and focus on my thoughts and have some time that is just for me.
> 
> *Why do I run Disney? *Because it is a good excuse to go to Disney, I love running through the parks, and I LOVE the bling!



I'm just going to have to borrow this as my answer to the Sunday question.


----------



## lilmc

Why do I run? Because I like to eat. I discovered fall of 2012 that I have exercise induced asthma. (So THAT’S why I can’t breath when I run. Huh. Who knew that not being able to breathe while running wasn’t normal?) I just always thought running was the hardest sport ever and could never understand how people could do it. Once I knew that albuterol was the key, then the question was did I really hate running or had I just been conditioned to think it was too hard? Well I learned to run a few miles, then found out about the WDW half coming up in a few months. (Couch to 13.1, anyone?) I convinced my hubby to go. Absolutely hated 13 miles and said I’d never do that again. Many races later, I have learned that I don’t like running, but I *can* do it and with as much I like to eat, well, I should probably keep doing it. 

Why do I run Disney? Because I’m not a ‘runner’. Most runners need to run, it’s part of their psyche and sanity (or so I’ve heard ). Nope, not me. I could quit at any time and never look back. For me I can’t take my running seriously (a cop out because I’m slow?), so Disney for me is perfect. It’s super fun and the perfect excuse for me to not feel guilty that I’m not fast. I love the accomplishment, the BLING, and the not-frowned-upon-reason to stop every little bit take pictures with characters. I’m not into time. I don’t care how fast or slow I am. I ran. I accomplished. It was amazing. Perfect choice for me. Now let’s get into the parks and get some Dole Whip.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Good evening fellow marathoners!  I'm running the Disney Marathon for Autism Speaks, and am apparently able to purchase park tickets at a discount as a runner for charity.  I was ready to purchase my tickets and then realized that I had to pick these tickets up in person at WWS Will Call or theme park will call.  Doesn't look like I'm able to link these tickets to My Disney Experience.  Has anyone else out there purchased the discounted park tickets and linked then to their My Disney Experience account?  Any help anyone can give me would be greatly appreciated.  Sorry for another question from a naive rookie!


----------



## rteetz

Jim Tancredi said:


> Good evening fellow marathoners!  I'm running the Disney Marathon for Autism Speaks, and am apparently able to purchase park tickets at a discount as a runner for charity.  I was ready to purchase my tickets and then realized that I had to pick these tickets up in person at WWS Will Call or theme park will call.  Doesn't look like I'm able to link these tickets to My Disney Experience.  Has anyone else out there purchased the discounted park tickets and linked then to their My Disney Experience account?  Any help anyone can give me would be greatly appreciated.  Sorry for another question from a naive rookie!


You’ll be able to link them once you pick them up but not before because you won’t have the number on the tickets.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Sunday's Question:
Why I run:  After having my second son in 2008, I thought running would be a good way to drop the 55 pounds of baby weight I always gain.  My sister-in-law and mother-in-law had just run a half marathon, and I thought it looked so cool and fun!  Running has done all of the things I was hoping it would do and more (keeps depression at bay, has introduced me to an uplifting and positive community, helps me reach goals, etc)
Why I run Disney:  This will just be my second rD race, so I have done far fewer than most of you.  RunDisney combines two great loves of mine, and while I probably will only do one every couple of years, it's fun to have one on the horizon!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

rteetz said:


> You’ll be able to link them once you pick them up but not before because you won’t have the number on the tickets.


Thank you, Rteetz!  As organized as Disney is, I think they missed horribly on this one. Looks like I'm headed straight to WWS to pick up my race pack and my park tickets as soon as I get there.


----------



## GollyGadget

Rookie question alert... I forgot my headlamp today and had to finish my last couple of miles in the dark. This reminded me that I'll be running about 1/3 of the marathon before sunrise. Is the course well lit or should I plan to bring the headlamp?


----------



## rteetz

GollyGadget said:


> Rookie question alert... I forgot my headlamp today and had to finish my last couple of miles in the dark. This reminded me that I'll be running about 1/3 of the marathon before sunrise. Is the course well lit or should I plan to bring the headlamp?


Course is well lit and you should never be in an area where you should have to worry about light at least in my experience.


----------



## IamTrike

In general the course is lit well enough that you shouldn’t need a headlamp.  I find that for the half and full the darkest part tends to be the road before you make the turn onto World drive.  That fist mile or so is pretty dark, but you shouldn’t need a head lamp.


----------



## GollyGadget

rteetz said:


> Course is well lit and you should never be in an area where you should have to worry about light at least in my experience.





IamTrike said:


> In general the course is lit well enough that you shouldn’t need a headlamp.  I find that for the half and full the darkest part tends to be the road before you make the turn onto World drive.  That fist mile or so is pretty dark, but you shouldn’t need a head lamp.



Thank you guys! That's what I assumed but wanted to ask to be sure.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

I went to the orthopedic doctor yesterday for my foot. After my marathon, it was swollen and red and hurt so bad I broke out the crutches.

Dr. Google had convinced me it was a stress fracture.

The X-ray was clean, no fracture. The diagnosis was basically 'your foot was telling you it had enough for that weekend', but no injury that he could see or feel.

I'm cleared to run. I really should get a written note because my wife never believes me. This is the doctor that after ankle surgery, told me I was *not *cleared to drive. Then he told me I could either try the using the cast foot fot the gas/brake or put my right leg over the console and use the left.

Dopey weekend seems unlikely at this point, but this is one minor roadblock removed.


----------



## LSUfan4444

rteetz said:


> Course is well lit and you should never be in an area where you should have to worry about light at least in my experience.



I agree with this. The course is lit well enough that no headlamp is necessary.


----------



## Disney at Heart

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> The X-ray was clean, no fracture. The diagnosis was basically 'your foot was telling you it had enough for that weekend', but no injury that he could see or feel. ...
> I'm cleared to run.
> Dopey weekend seems unlikely at this point, but this is one minor roadblock removed.


So glad you are now cleared to run. How is your mother? Prayers that she improves enough that you are able to make MW and then continues to get better. Is there anything I can do? Since we both knew Will Chamberlain, I may be the closest Dis'er to you.  I'll actually be  in Athens tomorrow.


----------



## cavepig

GollyGadget said:


> Rookie question alert... I forgot my headlamp today and had to finish my last couple of miles in the dark. This reminded me that I'll be running about 1/3 of the marathon before sunrise. Is the course well lit or should I plan to bring the headlamp?


I agree with others the course is lit enough you shouldn't need one, but I will add I have seen people wearing headlamps at the races before.


----------



## jmasgat

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I went to the orthopedic doctor yesterday for my foot. After my marathon, it was swollen and red and hurt so bad I broke out the crutches.
> 
> Dr. Google had convinced me it was a stress fracture.
> 
> The X-ray was clean, no fracture. The diagnosis was basically 'your foot was telling you it had enough for that weekend', but no injury that he could see or feel.
> 
> I'm cleared to run. I really should get a written note because my wife never believes me. This is the doctor that after ankle surgery, told me I was *not *cleared to drive. Then he told me I could either try the using the cast foot fot the gas/brake or put my right leg over the console and use the left.
> 
> Dopey weekend seems unlikely at this point, but this is one minor roadblock removed.




Glad you don't have to deal with a stress fracture.  They are just as annoying to recover from as real fractures.  As for your doctor.....as a former automotive engineer, I will pretend not to notice (and stop cringing at) his direction re:driving.


----------



## ANIM8R

croach said:


> They had full size candy this year. I know I grabbed a bag of Crispy M&M’s.



I totally missed the full size candies - all you fast runners must have taken them by the time I got there!    It's all good though...I don't think I could handle more than a bite or two at a time.

I remember the Hershey Miniatures for the first few years I ran the marathon, then switching over to the little Dove nuggets.


----------



## JClimacus

@OldSlowGoofyGuy that's great news about your foot. I hope everything else has a good resolution as well.


----------



## Dis5150

ANIM8R said:


> I totally missed the full size candies - all you fast runners must have taken them by the time I got there!    It's all good though...I don't think I could handle more than a bite or two at a time.
> 
> I remember the Hershey Miniatures for the first few years I ran the marathon, then switching over to the little Dove nuggets.



I am the exact opposite of a fast runner and I got a full size bag of crispy M&M's too. It was probably hit or miss.


----------



## Ariel484

GollyGadget said:


> Rookie question alert... I forgot my headlamp today and had to finish my last couple of miles in the dark. This reminded me that I'll be running about 1/3 of the marathon before sunrise. Is the course well lit or should I plan to bring the headlamp?


In addition to the location @IamTrike mentioned, I remember thinking that going under the waterway near the Contemporary was a little dark (between mile markers 4 and 5) - you go down and back up a slight hill and it's a little crowded, so it can get a little tricky.  Watch out for the reflectors on the road, people can trip over them.  But I agree, no headlamp needed.


@OldSlowGoofyGuy glad the x-ray was clear, smart to get it checked out! Hope everything works out for you to go to Dopey weekend.


----------



## IamTrike

Spent last night putting finishing touches on my costumes.  My Peter Pan costume is done and is quite possibly the most comfortable costume I've ever run in.  I need to start using it for long runs on my local greenway.   My Panchito costume on the other hand is completely ridiculous.

Anyone have any experience/guesses about how big a sombrero could be before it's considered an obstruction and not allowed?
I know that weapons and things that look like guns aren't allowed.   What about holsters if they are empty?


----------



## ZellyB

@OldSlowGoofyGuy I'm glad to hear your foot is okay.  Continued best wishes for your mother and that you can make it to marathon weekend.


----------



## gjramsey

I saw that runner tracking is live for marathon weekend.  I claimed my bib, and click on runner tracking.  

Does this course for the 10k look a touch different than the event guide?


----------



## rteetz

gjramsey said:


> I saw that runner tracking is live for marathon weekend.  I claimed my bib, and click on runner tracking.
> 
> Does this course for the 10k look a touch different than the event guide?
> 
> View attachment 289397


Yeah that doesn't go to the Boardwalk area.


----------



## gjramsey

Yeah, that looks like a convoluted mess.  I hope it is not real, but could the sky-tram station work by international gateway cause this?


----------



## rteetz

gjramsey said:


> Yeah, that looks like a convoluted mess.  I hope it is not real, but could the sky-tram station work by international gateway cause this?


I can't see them doing that and being that far off the course map in the guide. Runner tracking seems to be the one that is a mistake here.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> I can't see them doing that and being that far off the course map in the guide. Runner tracking seems to be the one that is a mistake here.



Agreed.  The course map still shows the other course running through the Boardwalk.


----------



## gjramsey

And the guide has been updated with corral maps for the 5k and 10k in the last day.    I wonder why would someone waste the time to create a runner tracking map like that????


----------



## DopeyBadger

Corral design seems a touch different to me as well.  It looks flipped.  The restrooms and entry into corrals was on the north side in prior years.  But this makes it appear as if it's the southern side.  Minimal difference I'm sure.


----------



## IamTrike

ZellyB said:


> Agreed.  The course map still shows the other course running through the Boardwalk.


 USATF doesn't seem to show any newer certfied courses than the one in the map although on the USATF site that course is only good till the end of 2017


----------



## jeanigor

gjramsey said:


> I saw that runner tracking is live for marathon weekend.  I claimed my bib, and click on runner tracking.
> 
> Does this course for the 10k look a touch different than the event guide?
> 
> View attachment 289397



I'm hoping it was somebody just making up a course long before they could officially release a course map but still had the proper distance.

Speaking of the 10K course, I'm trying to help finalize plans for spectating during the weekend. What is the best set of options for them to see me around the Boardwalk? I'm usually solo, so this is a new and fun part of the planning for me.

Do I have to take the bus or can I get them to drop me off?
Can they just pull up to security and tell them they are cheering for the race? Seeing me start or finish doesn't matter, I enjoy on course rallying more.


----------



## ZellyB

jeanigor said:


> I'm hoping it was somebody just making up a course long before they could officially release a course map but still had the proper distance.
> 
> Speaking of the 10K course, I'm trying to help finalize plans for spectating during the weekend. What is the best set of options for them to see me around the Boardwalk? I'm usually solo, so this is a new and fun part of the planning for me.
> 
> Do I have to take the bus or can I get them to drop me off?
> Can they just pull up to security and tell them they are cheering for the race? Seeing me start or finish doesn't matter, I enjoy on course rallying more.



This is my first time running the 10K, but for the full, we had family drop us off.  There are signs directing cars to the drop-off location and then they can just turn around and leave.  I'm not sure on spectating.  I know I always see people during the marathon out by Beach Club on the Boardwalk.  Can they park at Beach Club and just walk through to cheer or is that forbidden unless you are staying at Beach Club?


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> View attachment 289398
> 
> Corral design seems a touch different to me as well.  It looks flipped.  The restrooms and entry into corrals was on the north side in prior years.  But this makes it appear as if it's the southern side.  Minimal difference I'm sure.


Good catch. I actually like this change as then you face the start and stage instead of having your back to it.


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> USATF doesn't seem to show any newer certfied courses than the one in the map although on the USATF site that course is only good till the end of 2017


I saw new certifications on FB for the 5K and 10K yesterday. It showed them certified until something like 2027 or 2037?


----------



## camaker

DopeyBadger said:


> View attachment 289398
> 
> Corral design seems a touch different to me as well.  It looks flipped.  The restrooms and entry into corrals was on the north side in prior years.  But this makes it appear as if it's the southern side.  Minimal difference I'm sure.





rteetz said:


> Good catch. I actually like this change as then you face the start and stage instead of having your back to it.



That doesn't look very runner friendly or smart to me. Why would you flip it around so that you have several hundred runners at a time trying to make that hairpin turn to approach the starting line?


----------



## DopeyBadger

camaker said:


> That doesn't look very runner friendly or smart to me. Why would you flip it around so that you have several hundred runners at a time trying to make that hairpin turn to approach the starting line?



Easier cutoff for mini waves, maybe?  Hard to say why.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

gjramsey said:


> I saw that runner tracking is live for marathon weekend.  I claimed my bib, and click on runner tracking.
> 
> Does this course for the 10k look a touch different than the event guide?
> 
> View attachment 289397


I'm unfamiliar with runner tracking. Can my friends/family log on and see where I am at any given time? Or do they just get updates after 5k, 10k, 15k etc?


----------



## rteetz

AlexRunsDisney said:


> I'm unfamiliar with runner tracking. Can my friends/family log on and see where I am at any given time? Or do they just get updates after 5k, 10k, 15k etc?


You just get updates at start, tracker mats like 5K, etc. and finish.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Disney at Heart said:


> So glad you are now cleared to run. How is your mother? Prayers that she improves enough that you are able to make MW and then continues to get better. Is there anything I can do? Since we both knew Will Chamberlain, I may be the closest Dis'er to you. I'll actually be in Athens tomorrow.



Thank you @Disney at Heart for the offer. We are holding our own (between breakdowns).

It's like a marathon: it's too discouraging to think of the whole distance, but if you can just get through the next mile, and the next, and the next, you'll make it.


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> I saw new certifications on FB for the 5K and 10K yesterday. It showed them certified until something like 2027 or 2037?



They must be hidden on usatf.  The one that goes through 2027 is this course: https://www.usatf.org/events/courses/maps/showMap.asp?courseID=FL17003TY  It's strange because on USATF it expires in 2027 but on the Map itself it says that its effective just for 2017


----------



## SheHulk

IamTrike said:


> Anyone have any experience/guesses about how big a sombrero could be before it's considered an obstruction and not allowed?


The fact that you have to ask this question is the sign of a great costume.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Hey guys...if you're not already using the Relive app give it a download, it's really cool. It automatically syncs from something like Garmin connect and then it recreates your run in a 3D map.  Looking forward to trying it for the marathon. Here is the creation from my 20 mile run over the weekend.

https://www.relive.cc/view/g16266585401


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Carp, I hate to even have to ask this: RunDisney deferral policy is nada?

I guess Limon Pepino put me in a Spanish mood.


----------



## rteetz

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Carp, I hate to even have to ask this: RunDisney deferral policy is nada?
> 
> I guess Limon Pepino put me in a Spanish mood.


Correct no deferral unfortunately.


----------



## Ariel484

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Carp, I hate to even have to ask this: RunDisney deferral policy is nada?
> 
> I guess Limon Pepino put me in a Spanish mood.


It's nada.  You can call them and plead your case...I've heard of rare instances of people receiving a partial refund via Disney giftcard, but there's no guarantee.  Can't hurt to ask if you really can't make it (and I hope you can!!).

They need to introduce an insurance option on race registrations - I know they have it if you book through runDisney Travel but I think most of us don't do that.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I went to the orthopedic doctor yesterday for my foot. After my marathon, it was swollen and red and hurt so bad I broke out the crutches.
> 
> Dr. Google had convinced me it was a stress fracture.
> 
> The X-ray was clean, no fracture. The diagnosis was basically 'your foot was telling you it had enough for that weekend', but no injury that he could see or feel.
> 
> I'm cleared to run. I really should get a written note because my wife never believes me. This is the doctor that after ankle surgery, told me I was *not *cleared to drive. Then he told me I could either try the using the cast foot fot the gas/brake or put my right leg over the console and use the left.
> 
> Dopey weekend seems unlikely at this point, but this is one minor roadblock removed.


Please be careful - I broke my foot 2 years ago and it showed clean on X-rays because the crack was so tiny (but the pain was terrible). Because the x-rays were clean, I tried to keep running and it got worse. I eventually went to a podiatrist and he used a tuning fork to find the break. It finally showed up on x-rays, but barely. Because I ran on it after the initial break, it took 4 months to heal (instead of 6 weeks).

Not saying that your foot is broken - just saying that if you have serious pain, believe your body and rest until you have to try again. You won't lose enough fitness in the next 2 weeks to matter.


----------



## lhermiston

GollyGadget said:


> Rookie question alert... I forgot my headlamp today and had to finish my last couple of miles in the dark. This reminded me that I'll be running about 1/3 of the marathon before sunrise. Is the course well lit or should I plan to bring the headlamp?



I think someone might of mentioned this, but be on the lookout for reflectors on the road and the speed bump right before the MK parking lot.


----------



## Ariel484

lhermiston said:


> I think someone might of mentioned this, but be on the lookout for reflectors on the road and the speed bump right before the MK parking lot.


*CAUTION RUNNERS...COURSE NARROWS, AND SPEED BUMPS UP AHEAD*


over and over and over and over...


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> *CAUTION RUNNERS...COURSE NARROWS, AND SPEED BUMPS UP AHEAD*
> 
> 
> over and over and over and over...


That should be a ringtone or something


----------



## Sakigt

Anyone else an NFl fan dealing with playoffs? As a Jags fan I never would’ve thunk it in August but now.... it appears I’ll be running the half, driving to Jax for the playoff game (probably, maybe) then driving back to nap in the parking lot until the full starts.


----------



## jeanigor

Sakigt said:


> Anyone else an NFl fan dealing with playoffs? As a Jags fan I never would’ve thunk it in August but now.... it appears I’ll be running the half, driving to Jax for the playoff game (probably, maybe) then driving back to nap in the parking lot until the full starts.



I prevent this by being a Lions fan.


----------



## ZellyB

Sakigt said:


> Anyone else an NFl fan dealing with playoffs? As a Jags fan I never would’ve thunk it in August but now.... it appears I’ll be running the half, driving to Jax for the playoff game (probably, maybe) then driving back to nap in the parking lot until the full starts.



Yes.  My husband was already trying to talk to me about it after Saturday night's Chief's win.  



jeanigor said:


> I prevent this by being a Lions fan.



This literally made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Sakigt

jeanigor said:


> I prevent this by being a Lions fan.


That was MY plan!


----------



## DopeyBadger

If you're interested, I've opened up my prediction contest for my 2018 Dopey Challenge results.  @opsuone made some complicated rules this year!  Winner gets a $10 Amazon gift card in a friendly prediction game.  (LINK)


----------



## PCFriar80

jeanigor said:


> I prevent this by being a Lions fan.


Yeah, me too, I'm a Jets fan.


----------



## rteetz

Sakigt said:


> Anyone else an NFl fan dealing with playoffs? As a Jags fan I never would’ve thunk it in August but now.... it appears I’ll be running the half, driving to Jax for the playoff game (probably, maybe) then driving back to nap in the parking lot until the full starts.


Well since the Falcons lost no... Usually I am. The Packers have been in the playoffs for most of my life


----------



## JeffW

Sakigt said:


> Anyone else an NFl fan dealing with playoffs? As a Jags fan I never would’ve thunk it in August but now.... it appears I’ll be running the half, driving to Jax for the playoff game (probably, maybe) then driving back to nap in the parking lot until the full starts.



Based on experience, don't expect to record the game while you are out at a park, and not hear the result of the game.  Tried this twice, never worked out.


----------



## kski907

jeanigor said:


> I prevent this by being a Lions fan.


 True, they can't even blow up their stadium right.


----------



## roxymama

I've learned my lesson that if anyone thinks they have it bad with their football team @Ariel484 will show up and essentially say "hold my beer"


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> I've learned my lesson that if anyone thinks they have it bad with their football team @Ariel484 will show up and essentially say "hold my beer"


Hahahaha 

I shouldn't laugh but its true. I don't know how Browns fans do it.


----------



## Disney at Heart

@kski907 Implosion is not their strong suit, but but Atlanta's MARTA bus transportation is top notch!


----------



## kski907

Disney at Heart said:


> @kski907 Implosion is not their strong suit, but but Atlanta's MARTA bus transportation is top notch!


----------



## PrincessV

jeanigor said:


> I prevent this by being a Lions fan.


Being a Buccaneers fan works, too.


----------



## camaker

PCFriar80 said:


> Yeah, me too, I'm a Jets fan.



A Jets fan?! HAHAHA!

[Remembers his team brought in Jay Cutler as "the answer" this year]

Never mind. I didn't mean to laugh. 

At least the Panthers have been decent this year!

[Remembers that the Panthers owner is such a misogynistic *** he's being forced to sell the team]

I think I'll just turn the NFL off and go for a run...


----------



## croach

Ariel484 said:


> *CAUTION RUNNERS...COURSE NARROWS, AND SPEED BUMPS UP AHEAD*
> 
> 
> over and over and over and over...



Also “Sharp turn ahead”. That one stick with me at W&D.


----------



## croach

camaker said:


> A Jets fan?! HAHAHA!
> 
> [Remembers his team brought in Jay Cutler as "the answer" this year]
> 
> Never mind. I didn't mean to laugh.
> 
> At least the Panthers have been decent this year!
> 
> [Remembers that the Panthers owner is such a misogynistic *** he's being forced to sell the team]
> 
> I think I'll just turn the NFL off and go for a run...



Wait I though he was selling the team bc he had reached his goal of establishing a franchise in Charlotte and now it was time to move on......


----------



## Simba's Girl

are runners allowed to bring alcohol INTO Epcot? Asking for a  friend...


----------



## PCFriar80

camaker said:


> A Jets fan?! HAHAHA!
> 
> [Remembers his team brought in Jay Cutler as "the answer" this year]
> 
> Never mind. I didn't mean to laugh.
> 
> At least the Panthers have been decent this year!
> 
> [Remembers that the Panthers owner is such a misogynistic *** he's being forced to sell the team]
> 
> I think I'll just turn the NFL off and go for a run...



No Cutler for the Jets!  He went to Miami.  We went top shelf with Josh McCown!


----------



## Ariel484

Sakigt said:


> Anyone else an NFl fan dealing with playoffs? As a Jags fan I never would’ve thunk it in August but now.... it appears I’ll be running the half, driving to Jax for the playoff game (probably, maybe) then driving back to nap in the parking lot until the full starts.





jeanigor said:


> I prevent this by being a Lions fan.





roxymama said:


> I've learned my lesson that if anyone thinks they have it bad with their football team @Ariel484 will show up and essentially say "hold my beer"


Funny thing is I had the "+Quote" thing selected for both of these posts but @roxymama did the heavy lifting for me!  






rteetz said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> I shouldn't laugh but its true. I don't know how Browns fans do it.


Can't answer this one as my strategy is "don't care about the Browns from birth." It has worked well thus far. 

EDIT: I mean, really.  Come on.  Sort of funny but mostly embarrassing! http://www.brownsparade.com/
EDIT #2: And no I will not be applying to be Parade Queen!


----------



## Dis5150

jeanigor said:


> I prevent this by being a Lions fan.



Same, but insert 49'ers


----------



## acpalmer

camaker said:


> [Remembers that the Panthers owner is such a misogynistic, *racist* *** he's being forced to sell the team]



You forgot a part...

I can say nothing in regards to the abilities of any football team or who they choose as quarterback.  I live in Denver.  *head shakes slowly while looking down*


----------



## roxymama

Ariel484 said:


> Funny thing is I had the "+Quote" thing selected for both of these posts but @roxymama did the heavy lifting for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't answer this one as my strategy is "don't care about the Browns from birth." It has worked well thus far.
> 
> EDIT: I mean, really.  Come on.  Sort of funny but mostly embarrassing! http://www.brownsparade.com/
> EDIT #2: And no I will not be applying to be Parade Queen!



Would you like my bears to win or lose on 12/24 vs the browns?  Because whatever I think will happen, they'll always just do the opposite.


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> Would you like my bears to win or lose on 12/24 vs the browns?  Because whatever I think will happen, they'll always just do the opposite.


If you could send us a win, that would be great.  I don't care about the Browns from a fan standpoint, I care more from a "this is freaking mortifying for the city" standpoint.


----------



## emilyindisney

A little late to the game but the hay is in the barn, as Coach Charles would say- 20 miler complete! Took what’s probably an unpopular approach and did it as a stand alone run/not part of a sim. I have been back to back running most of my long runs ala Goofy training so hopefully that’ll be decent prep. Weather was an unseasonable 50 degrees in CT today which was a nice treat!


----------



## roxymama

Ariel484 said:


> If you could send us a win, that would be great.  I don't care about the Browns from a fan standpoint, I care more from a "this is freaking mortifying for the city" standpoint.



Ok, I'll call Da Bears and beg them for at least one field goal if they can find a way to muster up the will to live on Christmas Eve.  Of course they probably will end up losing 56-0 because the bears (although not the worst) are certainly freaks.


----------



## BikeFan

Has there been any discussion about some sort of way for us all to recognize a fellow DIS runner out on the course or anywhere else during Marathon weekend?  Maybe a wristband or something, or a piece of tape on our bibs to let our fellow DIS racers and spectators spot each other?  I'll be cheering/spectating as well as racing, and would love for a way to spot everyone as they pass.  Has this been discussed already and I missed it?


----------



## FFigawi

gjramsey said:


> Yeah, that looks like a convoluted mess.  I hope it is not real, but could the sky-tram station work by international gateway cause this?



I sure hope that's not correct. We're counting on our beer stop at BC, right @Keels?



DopeyBadger said:


> View attachment 289398
> 
> Corral design seems a touch different to me as well.  It looks flipped.  The restrooms and entry into corrals was on the north side in prior years.  But this makes it appear as if it's the southern side.  Minimal difference I'm sure.



Still not sure why they put A farthest away from the start. You'd think they'd want it closer since it has less people than the later ones. Making that hairpin turn to the line will only get more frustrating.



BikeFan said:


> Has there been any discussion about some sort of way for us all to recognize a fellow DIS runner out on the course or anywhere else during Marathon weekend?  Maybe a wristband or something, or a piece of tape on our bibs to let our fellow DIS racers and spectators spot each other?  I'll be cheering/spectating as well as racing, and would love for a way to spot everyone as they pass.  Has this been discussed already and I missed it?



There's a secret handshake and song that you can learn once you hit 514 posts. Think you can get 100 more in by race day?


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> There's a secret handshake and song that you can learn once you hit 514 posts. Think you can get 100 more in by race day?


Wait I didn't learn it and I am in the 40,000 range!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Sakigt said:


> Anyone else an NFl fan dealing with playoffs? As a Jags fan I never would’ve thunk it in August but now.... it appears I’ll be running the half, driving to Jax for the playoff game (probably, maybe) then driving back to nap in the parking lot until the full starts.


What if the game is on Sunday?

Unless the Saints have the noon game on Sunday Im planning on walking back through Epcot after the race to get to the Boardwalk and stopping for a few drinks along the way. So, I am torn. 

Half of me wants to take my time getting back and enjoy some drinks but the other half doesnt want to worry about the full on Sunday with a Saints game on Saturday, because, well.....beer.

Sunday night we have an ADR for Hoop so logistically the best time for the game to be for me is noon but that sucks because, well.....beer.


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> Wait I didn't learn it and I am in the 40,000 range!



That's because you just skipped it and got the barcode tattoo and the tracking chip implanted.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> That's because you just skipped it and got the barcode tattoo and the tracking chip implanted.


Good point...


----------



## garneska

roxymama said:


> I've learned my lesson that if anyone thinks they have it bad with their football team @Ariel484 will show up and essentially say "hold my beer"



That was awesome, but yes @roxymama, we are bears fan so oh boy.  Did not realize it is bears verses browns ob Christmas Eve. I am at my in laws in Canton, oh, they are browns fans.


----------



## croach

Ariel484 said:


> Funny thing is I had the "+Quote" thing selected for both of these posts but @roxymama did the heavy lifting for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't answer this one as my strategy is "don't care about the Browns from birth." It has worked well thus far.
> 
> EDIT: I mean, really.  Come on.  Sort of funny but mostly embarrassing! http://www.brownsparade.com/
> EDIT #2: And no I will not be applying to be Parade Queen!



They up and ruined the parade last year. Who doesn’t love a parade? 



rteetz said:


> Wait I didn't learn it and I am in the 40,000 range!



You have to be 21 to know the secret handshake.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> You have to be 21 to know the secret handshake.


Depends on which ID you see 

Just kidding...


----------



## Poutine

roxymama said:


> I've learned my lesson that if anyone thinks they have it bad with their football team @Ariel484 will show up and essentially say "hold my beer"


I'm a Lions fan, we did 0-16 in 2008, and life hasn't been all that easy since, either.


----------



## Keels

Simba's Girl said:


> are runners allowed to bring alcohol INTO Epcot? Asking for a  friend...



@FFigawi and I did!!



BikeFan said:


> Has there been any discussion about some sort of way for us all to recognize a fellow DIS runner out on the course or anywhere else during Marathon weekend?  Maybe a wristband or something, or a piece of tape on our bibs to let our fellow DIS racers and spectators spot each other?  I'll be cheering/spectating as well as racing, and would love for a way to spot everyone as they pass.  Has this been discussed already and I missed it?



I can make temporary tattoos with a lime green Mickey head or something! 

Of course, I don’t know how to get them to people other than at the Expo or pre-race meetups.


----------



## Sakigt

LSUfan4444 said:


> What if the game is on Sunday?
> 
> Unless the Saints have the noon game on Sunday Im planning on walking back through Epcot after the race to get to the Boardwalk and stopping for a few drinks along the way. So, I am torn.
> 
> Half of me wants to take my time getting back and enjoy some drinks but the other half doesnt want to worry about the full on Sunday with a Saints game on Saturday, because, well.....beer.
> 
> Sunday night we have an ADR for Hoop so logistically the best time for the game to be for me is noon but that sucks because, well.....beer.


Sunday at 1pm I’d have to miss one of the two. Sunday PM would be ideal. Last year the Texans played Saturday night soooo. Not sure. Sunday night would work!


----------



## mrsg00fy

BikeFan said:


> Has there been any discussion about some sort of way for us all to recognize a fellow DIS runner out on the course or anywhere else during Marathon weekend?  Maybe a wristband or something, or a piece of tape on our bibs to let our fellow DIS racers and spectators spot each other?  I'll be cheering/spectating as well as racing, and would love for a way to spot everyone as they pass.  Has this been discussed already and I missed it?


Last year someone suggested putting a green ribbon in the corner of our bibs and some of us did just that. 

I suppose we could do something like that again.


----------



## FFigawi

mrsg00fy said:


> Last year someone suggested putting a green ribbon in the corner of our bibs and some of us did just that.
> 
> I suppose we could do something like that again.



You'll also see a fair number of people wearing day glo green shirts with W.I.S.H. on them. It's from the WISH forum on these boards, the predecessor to the runDisney forum.


----------



## camaker

PCFriar80 said:


> No Cutler for the Jets!  He went to Miami.  We went top shelf with Josh McCown!



That's what I meant. I remembered my team, the Dolphins, brought in Cutler. So I had to stop laughing at a Jets fan at that point.


----------



## michigandergirl

IamTrike said:


> My Panchito costume on the other hand is completely ridiculous.



I'm going to need a visual on this!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

BuckeyeBama said:


> Please be careful - I broke my foot 2 years ago and it showed clean on X-rays because the crack was so tiny (but the pain was terrible). Because the x-rays were clean, I tried to keep running and it got worse. I eventually went to a podiatrist and he used a tuning fork to find the break. It finally showed up on x-rays, but barely. Because I ran on it after the initial break, it took 4 months to heal (instead of 6 weeks).
> 
> Not saying that your foot is broken - just saying that if you have serious pain, believe your body and rest until you have to try again. You won't lose enough fitness in the next 2 weeks to matter.



@BuckeyeBama it is your story that made me go to the doctor in the first place. I haven't run at all yet, but following your advice, I am going to ramp up slowly: joggle (my word for walk:jog:run) , jog, run, and cut it back at the first sign of any pain. So yes, I am heeding the 'Please be careful' advice, and thank you for reminding me.

Currently, I have the opposite situation: my legs feel worse than after the marathon due to lack of running.

To all a good-night.


----------



## IamTrike

mrsg00fy said:


> Last year someone suggested putting a green ribbon in the corner of our bibs and some of us did just that.
> 
> I suppose we could do something like that again.


  I think that seems like an easy way to do it.  Is there a specific hole we should use or different symbolism for different holes?   I don't want to wind up starting some sort of gang war (like west side story but with more running and less snapping)  because of an incorrectly placed ribbon. 



michigandergirl said:


> I'm going to need a visual on this!


  I'm a big dude in a pink jacket with gold trim and pretty large sombrero.  It's fairly understated.


----------



## Baloo in MI

LSUfan4444 said:


> What if the game is on Sunday?
> 
> Unless the Saints have the noon game on Sunday Im planning on walking back through Epcot after the race to get to the Boardwalk and stopping for a few drinks along the way. So, I am torn.
> 
> Half of me wants to take my time getting back and enjoy some drinks but the other half doesnt want to worry about the full on Sunday with a Saints game on Saturday, because, well.....beer.
> 
> Sunday night we have an ADR for Hoop so logistically the best time for the game to be for me is noon but that sucks because, well.....beer.




Life long Saints fan and I love this!  We could really use Moore this season though! But it is a good problem when trying to fit in the Saints Game during Marathon Weekend (and it has been awhile).


----------



## IamTrike

emilyindisney said:


> A little late to the game but the hay is in the barn, as Coach Charles would say- 20 miler complete! Took what’s probably an unpopular approach and did it as a stand alone run/not part of a sim. I have been back to back running most of my long runs ala Goofy training so hopefully that’ll be decent prep. Weather was an unseasonable 50 degrees in CT today which was a nice treat!


Your comment prompted me to dig up some of Coaches post and start a thread with them.


----------



## jAcKs_x0

PCFriar80 said:


> Yeah, me too, I'm a Jets fan.



Unfortunately, so am I


----------



## jAcKs_x0

Continuously late to the party, but in case anyone was curious there are definitely non-chocolate options for candy. Photopass captured this lovely photo of me shotgunning smarties as we came down Hollywood Boulevard.


----------



## emilyindisney

IamTrike said:


> Your comment prompted me to dig up some of Coaches post and start a thread with them.



Thank you!!! His pre-Marathon pep posts were the best!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Baloo in MI said:


> Life long Saints fan and I love this!  We could really use Moore this season though! But it is a good problem when trying to fit in the Saints Game during Marathon Weekend (and it has been awhile).


Ive seen two Saints playoff losses to the Seahawks while at Disney for the Marathon so in previous years my experience has not been so wonderful =)


----------



## jeanigor

FFigawi said:


> You'll also see a fair number of people wearing day glo green shirts with W.I.S.H. on them. It's from the WISH forum on these boards, the predecessor to the runDisney forum.



I think I'll give my old WISH shirt to my ChEar-er.



jAcKs_x0 said:


> Continuously late to the party, but in case anyone was curious there are definitely non-chocolate options for candy. Photopass captured this lovely photo of me shotgunning smarties as we came down Hollywood Boulevard.
> 
> View attachment 289461



When you eat your Smarties, do you eat the red ones last?


----------



## TCB in FLA

jeanigor said:


> When you eat your Smarties, do you eat the red ones last?


I think you are thinking of the chocolate European Smarties that are sort of like M&Ms? There are US Smarties that are in a little roll that are basically pure sugar (non chocolate). They've become my drug, I mean fuel, of choice after mile 11 or so.


----------



## ksoehrlein

The Galloway Training Program pacers will be leading groups for the half and full Marathons this year. If you’d like to join us, look for the appropriate flag near the front of each corral. If you’d like to avoid us, keep in mind that most pace groups will be taking their walk breaks on the right-hand side of the course.


----------



## dragitoff

FFigawi said:


> You'll also see a fair number of people wearing day glo green shirts with W.I.S.H. on them. It's from the WISH forum on these boards, the predecessor to the runDisney forum.



I still have a W.I.S.H. bondiband headband somewhere.


----------



## Tennesotans

354 hours until WDW 5k! Costumes done? Playlist polished off? Braced for t-a-p-e-r-M-a-d-n-e-s-s?


----------



## jmasgat

Tennesotans said:


> 354 hours until WDW 5k! Costumes done? Playlist polished off? Braced for t-a-p-e-r-M-a-d-n-e-s-s?



Playlist? Qu'est-ce que c'est? 

If I ever need a playlist to make it through a run, it's time to stop running. (spoken like the old ***** that I am)


----------



## JeffW

jmasgat said:


> Playlist? Qu'est-ce que c'est?
> 
> If I ever need a playlist to make it through a run, it's time to stop running. (spoken like the old ***** that I am)



+1 
Friends: "How can you run for so long without any kind of music?"
Me: "Because it is peaceful"


----------



## funsizedisaster

DopeyBadger said:


> If you're interested, I've opened up my prediction contest for my 2018 Dopey Challenge results.  @opsuone made some complicated rules this year!  Winner gets a $10 Amazon gift card in a friendly prediction game.  (LINK)


Yes!!!!!!!!!!!! More uses for spreadsheets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Mwwwwwuuuuuahahahahaahahaahahahah!!!!


----------



## funsizedisaster

IamTrike said:


> I think that seems like an easy way to do it.  Is there a specific hole we should use or different symbolism for different holes?   I don't want to wind up starting some sort of gang war (like west side story but with more running and less snapping)  because of an incorrectly placed ribbon.



So you're saying the official greeting ISN'T going to be.........*SNAP-SNAP-JAZZ HANDS-SPIRIT FINGERS-KICK-BALLCHANGE!!!!*


----------



## Tennesotans

jmasgat said:


> Playlist? Qu'est-ce que c'est?
> 
> If I ever need a playlist to make it through a run, it's time to stop running. (spoken like the old ***** that I am)



Each (geezer) to their own 

Reminds me of my cousin... a very fast runner... veeery "old school" (I'm not sure he wears a Garmin).


----------



## courtneybeth

ksoehrlein said:


> The Galloway Training Program pacers will be leading groups for the half and full Marathons this year. If you’d like to join us, look for the appropriate flag near the front of each corral. If you’d like to avoid us, keep in mind that most pace groups will be taking their walk breaks on the right-hand side of the course.



How do you guys get the different speeds for 60/30. I’m having trouble figuring out the different speeds?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jmasgat said:


> (spoken like the old ***** that I am)



+1 for old *****


----------



## IamTrike

GreatLakes said:


> The booth at the Boardwalk resort or somewhere else?  That used to be possible but I thought a few years back the Boardwalk changed to valet only if you aren't staying there.  That early it woudn't hurt to ask but I've have them prepare to pay to valet if the answer is no.  I've never tried to park at the Swan/Dolphin but I would assume the Dolphin has some sort of lot for non-hotel guests seeing as it is a convention hotel and some locals would usually come for conventions.


Swan does have a big lot for guests.  I think they charge around $20 a day for parking.  I am not sure if they have hourly parking. 



Tennesotans said:


> 354 hours until WDW 5k! Costumes done? Playlist polished off? Braced for t-a-p-e-r-M-a-d-n-e-s-s?



It's even less time till we fly down there, or till the expo starts.   I'm so excited...



funsizedisaster said:


> So you're saying the official greeting ISN'T going to be.........*SNAP-SNAP-JAZZ HANDS-SPIRIT FINGERS-KICK-BALLCHANGE!!!!*



Yeah that's more of a pre-race greeting, at mile 22 of the marathon my kicking ability is minimal. 



Tennesotans said:


> Each (geezer) to their own
> 
> Reminds me of my cousin... a very fast runner... veeery "old school" (I'm not sure he wears a Garmin).


Maybe that's my problem..if didn't have this Garmin weighing me down, I'd be so much faster.


----------



## disneygirlsng

courtneybeth said:


> How do you guys get the different speeds for 60/30. I’m having trouble figuring out the different speeds?


Run and walk faster to get the faster pace. Slower for the slower pace. Running for 60 seconds at a 10:00 minute pace is gonna get you a faster overall pace than running for 60 seconds at a 12:00 pace. Just to use an example.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Those numbers can't be right? 
60 seconds running then 30 seconds walking?
That much starting and stopping would annoy me.


----------



## rteetz

Grumpy_42K said:


> Those numbers can't be right?
> 60 seconds running then 30 seconds walking?
> That much starting and stopping would annoy me.


That is right. That is how Galloway's strategy works. It doesn't work for everyone though.


----------



## Nole95

I really wish they still had the regular pacers to compliment the Galloway ones.  I just cannot do the Galloway method at all.

Good news is the marathon 4:45 pacers are in corral D with me, and the 5:00 pacers are back in E.  I know I want to try and finish between 4:45 and 5:00, so as long as the 4:45 group is in sight, and I don't eventually get passed by the 5:00 group, I know I am doing good.

For the marathon, I'll definitely plan on lining up on the left side of the corral so as to not be caught behind the pace group one minute after the race starts.


----------



## dzak1717

I've been training with 3 min run and 1 min walk and that seems like a good pace for me, 5 hour goal. I don't know how people do a 60/30 sec pace. That's a lot of watches beeping for walk breaks


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

jmasgat said:


> Playlist? Qu'est-ce que c'est?
> 
> If I ever need a playlist to make it through a run, it's time to stop running. (spoken like the old ***** that I am)


I will normally have headphones in while I run, whether it's listening to a podcast or music. However, during races, I never use headphones. I don't think people "need" a playlist when they run, but on bad days it definitely helps power through.

For the marathon, I was considering popping in my headphones the last 6 miles or so when I need that boost.


----------



## JeffW

dzak1717 said:


> I've been training with 3 min run and 1 min walk and that seems like a good pace for me, 5 hour goal. I don't know how people do a 60/30 sec pace. That's a lot of watches beeping for walk breaks


There was a recent article I read (can't find it now) that showed 2:30/:30 as the optimal combination, basically saying that longer runs than 2:30 degraded the ability to recover during the walk portion, and that walking longer than :30 had diminishing returns on the recovery.  Wish I could find that link...


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

Grumpy_42K said:


> Those numbers can't be right?
> 60 seconds running then 30 seconds walking?
> That much starting and stopping would annoy me.


Right? I don't even consider that running, to be honest. I could understand running for like 5-10 minutes, then walking for 1.


----------



## Dis5150

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Right? I don't even consider that running, to be honest. I could understand running for like 5-10 minutes, then walking for 1.



 Wow, really? Are you new here or what? Because you just insulted dozens of people on this board. Smh


----------



## FFigawi

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Right? I don't even consider that running, to be honest. I could understand running for like 5-10 minutes, then walking for 1.



Jeff Galloway considers it to be running, and that's good enough for me and most other people on this board.


----------



## PrincessV

PLENTY of us use run-walk intervals. Really, if it's good enough for an Olympian, why wouldn't it be good enough for we mere mortals? I know plenty of people don't use walk intervals and that's fine, too; different strokes for different folks, we're all an experiment of one, 26.2 miles is 26.2 miles, and so on. I'll be happily doing the :30/:30 intervals that allow me to run long distances at all as an aging ex-athlete, TYVM. 

Honestly, some of the elitist comments here lately are getting to be a real drag. And you know it's getting bad when _I_ say something - folks who've known me here for years and years know I'm usually Suzy Sunshine, trying always to give every post's intent and tone the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Keels

The Report Post function is coming in handy lately.


----------



## Keels

Also, lots of people who run Galloway intervals can actually prove they can run a 4:30 Marathon ...


----------



## Chaitali

I use intervals of 2 minutes running and 30 seconds walking.  I basically just chose that ratio because it goes evenly into 5 and it's easy for me to track, but I lucked out and it works well for me.  When I get tired toward the end of a marathon training long run, I might change to shorter run intervals but the walk intervals never go over 30 seconds for me because then I find it harder to get started with running again.  But everyone should do whatever works best for them and whatever gets them to the finish healthy!  I've certainly been passed by people rocking super short intervals and I've seen them go on and pass people who are doing a continuous run.


----------



## SheHulk

I am 100% certain I'd be faster with the Galloway method but I like to be in la la land while I run and mentally I can't be reminded every minute of the fact that I'm running and not lying on a beach somewhere. The DopeyBadger method has forced me to be much more in tune with my running pace and not in my happy place in my mind so maybe this is a good gateway to Galloway.


----------



## JClimacus

SheHulk said:


> I am 100% certain I'd be faster with the Galloway method but I like to be in la la land while I run and mentally I can't be reminded every minute of the fact that I'm running and not lying on a beach somewhere. The DopeyBadger method has forced me to be much more in tune with my running pace and not in my happy place in my mind so maybe this is a good gateway to Galloway.



I prefer to straight run for the same reason you do - I like getting in a Zen-like state where I'm almost hypnotized by the rhythm of breathing and running. People are different. Some people are very analytical (hello @DopeyBadger), others are "feel" runners who want to zone out. Whatever works for the individual. Walk/run works for some people and more power to them.

It's a good bet I'll be doing some walk/running at the marathon because of my injury. I've already got my "mind right" about it and am looking forward to Goofy however it takes me to get across the finish line.


----------



## lhermiston

The run/walk pacers absolutely saved me during the 2017 marathon. 

I don’t care whether you run, walk, run and walk or tango the whole darn thing, 26.2 miles is 26.2 miles and that’s a huge accomplishment. Anyone who disagrees should keep their comments in their pockets.


----------



## rteetz

run/walk is how I started in this whole thing. I still do a variation of it but usually 5 minutes running and about 30 seconds walking.


----------



## cavepig

While I can run straight through, I actually love doing Galloway intervals & try to incorporate them into my weekly runs at least once for a different kind of run.  I'll do anywhere from :90/:30 to 2:30/:30 and my paces can be pretty close or at times right on to running straight through.  I end up running faster on the run parts because I get that :30 recovery of switching to different muscles & don't get tired because I'm taking that :30 before I'm tired (if that makes sense).    I haven't decided how to do the marathon yet because I do want to stop for some characters & I'll have to walk the water stops for sure (never can master drinking and running still) & want to grab a pic of each mile marker, so those could end up being all my walk breaks instead of the set beeper going off.  Although, having the beeper I kind of like cause I zone out to it as well.


----------



## DopeyBadger

courtneybeth said:


> How do you guys get the different speeds for 60/30. I’m having trouble figuring out the different speeds?



Not sure unless they can tell you the walking pace that you could figure out the running pace.  You need one of the two paces to do the math.  Otherwise, there are so many possible combinations.  I just showed three here as an example:

 

Whenever I help someone setup run/walk pacing I try to compare the necessary run pace based on their normal walking pace.  Then I try to find the relevance of that run pace to normal "pace zones" for a continuous runner.  Therefore, if someone was doing a 3 min run interval at one mile pace I might get worried, because that's really really tough.  Just becomes a number game and trying to find what works individually.  Not sure this helps answer your original question though.



JClimacus said:


> Some people are very analytical (hello @DopeyBadger), others are "feel" runners who want to zone out.



Funny enough, I'm SUPER analytical in training.  But on race day, I've found I perform best when I'm blind to GPS/pace feedback.  So I dabble a bit on both!


----------



## Grumpy_42K

I wasn't knocking Galloway, just the 30/30, 60/30 ratio for 4:30-5:00 finish times.

The chart posted here doesn't jive with his program.

From the Galloway WDW Training Program on the runDisney website:

Run-walk-run ratio should correspond to the pace
used. Here are suggested strategies:

9 min/mi: run 4 minute/walk 1 minute (4/1)
10 min/mi: 3/1
11 min/mi: 2:30/1
12 min/mi: 2/1
13 min/mi: 1/1
14 min/mi: 30 seconds/30 seconds
15 min/mi: run 30 seconds/walk 45 seconds, or run 20
seconds/walk 40 seconds
16 min/mi: run 20 seconds/walk 40 seconds
17 min/mi: run 15 seconds/walk 45 seconds


----------



## cavepig

s





Grumpy_42K said:


> I wasn't knocking Galloway, just the 30/30, 60/30 ratio for 4:30-5:00 finish times.
> 
> The chart posted here doesn't jive with his program.
> 
> From the Galloway WDW Training Program on the runDisney website:
> 
> Run-walk-run ratio should correspond to the pace
> used. Here are suggested strategies:
> 
> 9 min/mi: run 4 minute/walk 1 minute (4/1)
> 10 min/mi: 3/1
> 11 min/mi: 2:30/1
> 12 min/mi: 2/1
> 13 min/mi: 1/1
> 14 min/mi: 30 seconds/30 seconds
> 15 min/mi: run 30 seconds/walk 45 seconds, or run 20
> seconds/walk 40 seconds
> 16 min/mi: run 20 seconds/walk 40 seconds
> 17 min/mi: run 15 seconds/walk 45 seconds


No one will be right on with that chart, it's a guide for getting started I guess, but everyone will vary on their overall pace because their runs and walks can be much faster or slower than what chart equates too.  I can do the :90/:30 and hit 9:30/mile easily so it all just varies on the person and what they are pacing during their runs & walks.


----------



## Keels

Grumpy_42K said:


> I wasn't knocking Galloway, just the 30/30, 60/30 ratio for 4:30-5:00 finish times.
> 
> The chart posted here doesn't jive with his program.
> 
> From the Galloway WDW Training Program on the runDisney website:
> 
> Run-walk-run ratio should correspond to the pace
> used. Here are suggested strategies:
> 
> 9 min/mi: run 4 minute/walk 1 minute (4/1)
> 10 min/mi: 3/1
> 11 min/mi: 2:30/1
> 12 min/mi: 2/1
> 13 min/mi: 1/1
> 14 min/mi: 30 seconds/30 seconds
> 15 min/mi: run 30 seconds/walk 45 seconds, or run 20
> seconds/walk 40 seconds
> 16 min/mi: run 20 seconds/walk 40 seconds
> 17 min/mi: run 15 seconds/walk 45 seconds



My friend ran 60/30 for Marathon his year and finished under 5:00 (4:47 to be exact), so ...


----------



## kski907

cavepig said:


> No one will be right on with that chart, it's a guide for getting started I guess, but everyone will vary on their overall pace because their runs and walks can be much faster or slower than what chart equates too. I can do the :90/:30 and hit 9:30/mile easily so it all just varies on the person and what they are pacing during their runs & walks.



Exactly.  I can run 2mins/walk 1min and hit 12:00min pace.  I've also been know to walk 2mins/run 1 min and still hit the 12:00 pace.  There are lots of variables that are person dependent.  I just try to keep track of the pace signs in the air for reference and just do me.


----------



## UNCBear24

Keels said:


> Also, lots of people who run Galloway intervals can actually prove they can run a 4:30 Marathon ...


I'm proof.  I ran 3:55 marathon using run/walk.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

The past few years I have tried various run/walk strategies and I know they work.
I am not disputing that at all. Nor am I knocking it as not running, never said that. 
I can't recall knowing or seeing anyone do a 30/30 routine?
It just seems too short for the run portion. 
Right as you get cruising speed you stop and walk.
During crowded races and bottlenecks do you at least vary your plan?

To me the best part of the run/walk strategy is the "FINISH STRONG" ability.
At the end of the race my legs aren't locked up and I can blow by mile 24, running to the finish.
It feels fantastic not requiring Frankenstein form to get to the finish line.


----------



## CherieFran

I used a 4 min run/1 min walk combo for my long runs this training cycle and  I think it served me well. :30 walk breaks were just too abrupt for me. I feel like it took 10 of those seconds just to transition from run to walk.

Meanwhile, two people that sit near me at work have come down with the flu in the last 5 days. And both had the flu shot. I asked my boss if I could work from home the next 2 weeks - only half joking.


----------



## Keels

UNCBear24 said:


> I'm proof.  I ran 3:55 marathon using run/walk.



Yeah you did!!!!!!!!

+++++++++++++++++++++

Seriously, though. To echo what @PrincessV said, there are a small few people now posting in this thread that are taking the spirit and purpose in a sad direction.

@Grumpy_42K - I’m sure some of our Galloway pacers will pop in to give more insight! Personally, I started with Galloway when I started stretching out for longer distances and challenges - or multiple race weekends back-to-back. It wasn’t for me in the long run, as I need something to mix it up to keep me interested in long runs - but I can DEFINITELY see how it works for many.

These threads are about supporting our fellow runners, about helping first-timers plan and train and toe the line for a challenge that once seemed incredibly impossible to them.

However they choose to cover the 3.1, 6.2, 9.3, 13.1, 19.3, 22.4, 36.9 or 48.6 miles over Marathon Weekend is not for you or me or ANYONE to judge. Shame on anyone for doing otherwise, especially in a race series that features Jeff Galloway and his run/walk method prominently in race marketing and training materials.

So, can we take a chill on the judgment in the spirit of the holidays?

I’m so proud of everyone on this thread and I’m incredible excited to join you on your journey through Marathon Weekend. I can’t wait to meet each of you and buy you a celebratory/pre-celebratory beverage during the weekend.


----------



## rteetz

Here day dreaming about the weather because it's taper time and I have nothing else to do. 

1/3 H - 78 L - 55
1/4 H - 72 L - 52
1/5 H - 75 L - 53
1/6 H - 74 L - 53
1/7 H - 72 L - 52


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Here day dreaming about the weather because it's taper time and I have nothing else to do.
> 
> 1/3 H - 78 L - 55
> 1/4 H - 72 L - 52
> 1/5 H - 75 L - 53
> 1/6 H - 74 L - 53
> 1/7 H - 72 L - 52



It was 84 and sunny today!

With a side of Christmas NPH:


----------



## SheHulk

rteetz said:


> Here day dreaming about the weather because it's taper time and I have nothing else to do.
> 
> 1/3 H - 78 L - 55
> 1/4 H - 72 L - 52
> 1/5 H - 75 L - 53
> 1/6 H - 74 L - 53
> 1/7 H - 72 L - 52


I heart weather obsessing


----------



## girlwithmickeytattoo

rteetz said:


> Here day dreaming about the weather because it's taper time and I have nothing else to do.
> 
> 1/3 H - 78 L - 55
> 1/4 H - 72 L - 52
> 1/5 H - 75 L - 53
> 1/6 H - 74 L - 53
> 1/7 H - 72 L - 52


If this could stay this way I would be so happy! Weather Gods hear our cries!


----------



## Grumpy_42K

@Keels, I'm am sorry you thought I was judging anyone's strategy.
*Sigh 
I wasn't judging, please read closely my past few posts and you will see.

I was actually just curious about 30/30 or 60/30 paces?
The ratio may match but the duration seems wrong.

For instance, a 2/1 ration could be 2 minutes running 1 minute walking.
This seems more like what I have read about Galloway.
A 1 minute run and 30 second walk is technically the same.
However, it seems to be less efficient.

As for the 30/30, 30 seconds running/ 30 seconds walking, does ANYONE on this board use this strategy?
I am genuinely curious.
Doing that for a Disney race seems cumbersome.
I used the term annoying earlier, I was speaking for myself, if I were to try that rate.

I am also curious if the Galloway pacers ratio numbers are just that.
Will they do 60s/30s or apply that as 2m/1m?

So please, I was not knocking anyone.
Perhaps you misjudged me?
If I can't ask questions of fellow runners that is disappointing.


----------



## Ariel484

Grumpy_42K said:


> Those numbers can't be right?
> 60 seconds running then 30 seconds walking?
> That much starting and stopping would annoy me.


jeffgalloway.com 

The shorter walk break intervals are new to his method, he says it makes you faster. I personally could never get them to work for me. 


AlexRunsDisney said:


> I will normally have headphones in while I run, whether it's listening to a podcast or music. However, during races, I never use headphones. I don't think people "need" a playlist when they run, but on bad days it definitely helps power through.
> 
> For the marathon, I was considering popping in my headphones the last 6 miles or so when I need that boost.


Personal question: what qualifies you to decide what is and is not running?

Remember how you were upset about your corral placement and people jumped in with tips and assurances that it would still be a fun race? Two things on that: 

1.) THAT - those tips and encouragement - is the spirit of these boards, not being judgmental over how someone chooses to cover those 3.1/6.2/13.1/26.2 miles, and
2.) Some of those very nice people use the very intervals you are insulting...so maybe you’ll want to encourage them the way they encouraged you?

Last thing: Jeff Galloway, Olympian and runDisney Training Consultant and run/walk/run guru, ran a Boston Qualifier using :30/:15 intervals (4:09ish). He’ll likely be at the expo in January...lots of people will want to meet him as he, and his run/walk/run method, are what got them running. Are you gonna tell him his BQ isn’t valid because he used intervals?


----------



## Baloo in MI

rteetz said:


> Here day dreaming about the weather because it's taper time and I have nothing else to do.
> 
> 1/3 H - 78 L - 55
> 1/4 H - 72 L - 52
> 1/5 H - 75 L - 53
> 1/6 H - 74 L - 53
> 1/7 H - 72 L - 52



Drop it 10 degrees on both ends and that would be perfect!  (For me.)


----------



## FFigawi

Baloo in MI said:


> Drop it 10 degrees on both ends and that would be perfect!  (For me.)



^^ this


----------



## disneygirlsng

Grumpy_42K said:


> @Keels, I'm am sorry you thought I was judging anyone's strategy.
> *Sigh
> I wasn't judging, please read closely my past few posts and you will see.
> 
> I was actually just curious about 30/30 or 60/30 paces?
> The ratio may match but the duration seems wrong.
> 
> For instance, a 2/1 ration could be 2 minutes running 1 minute walking.
> This seems more like what I have read about Galloway.
> A 1 minute run and 30 second walk is technically the same.
> However, it seems to be less efficient.
> 
> As for the 30/30, 30 seconds running/ 30 seconds walking, does ANYONE on this board use this strategy?
> I am genuinely curious.
> Doing that for a Disney race seems cumbersome.
> I used the term annoying earlier, I was speaking for myself, if I were to try that rate.
> 
> I am also curious if the Galloway pacers ratio numbers are just that.
> Will they do 60s/30s or apply that as 2m/1m?
> 
> So please, I was not knocking anyone.
> Perhaps you misjudged me?
> If I can't ask questions of fellow runners that is disappointing.


I use 30/30 for middle distance runs (10k-10 miles) and 15/30 or sometimes 15/45 for longer runs. It works excellent for me. I used these ratios for Goofy in 2015 and plan to do the same for Dopey in a couple weeks. Though I might cut it back to 15/60 for the half just to slow my pace down some.


----------



## DVCDisneyRunner

rteetz said:


> Here day dreaming about the weather because it's taper time and I have nothing else to do.
> 
> 1/3 H - 78 L - 55
> 1/4 H - 72 L - 52
> 1/5 H - 75 L - 53
> 1/6 H - 74 L - 53
> 1/7 H - 72 L - 52



HOT!



Baloo in MI said:


> Drop it 10 degrees on both ends and that would be perfect!  (For me.)



At least 10 degrees maybe more on those highs. 

Finishing 26.2 at 72 degrees in FL humidity not my thing so hoping for just a little bit of a cool down.


----------



## KSellers88

A girl I know qualified for Boston (3:22:24) doing run/walk intervals. They personally don't work very well for me, but I do not understand knocking other people down for what works for them. Someone who runs, walks, crawls, bunny hops or rolls 26.2 miles is still a marathoner to me, and that is all that really matters! 

Also, I really need them to add an eye roll emoji to these boards.


----------



## courtneybeth

I did my first full with 30:30 and managed to finish in 5:31. So it’s possible. 

I also did a 2:28 half with my first 10k at an average of 11/mi with 60:30. You just have to watch the walk and run paces.


----------



## ZellyB

I’m a Galloway runner and, yes, I consider it running. 

Anyway @Grumpy_42K I didn’t find your remarks offensive. When I first started Galloway, we did 1 minute walk breaks and then after reading some of his new recommendations we changed to running with 30 second walk breaks. It was a tough transition for exactly the reasons you mention. But over time we got used to the shorter walk and found our overall pace improved by over 1:00 m/m. I honestly zone out running doing intervals just like continuous runners do. I’m like Pavlov’s dog with that beep. I don’t even think about it. It feels perfectly natural and automatic. 

We currently do either :90/:30 Intervals or 2:00/:30 Intervals. I’ve played with :60/:30 and :30/:30 but they haven’t been great for me. I really think interval runners have a sweet spot with ratios and it’s just a matter of finding it.


----------



## rteetz

KSellers88 said:


> A girl I know qualified for Boston (3:22:24) doing run/walk intervals. They personally don't work very well for me, but I do not understand knocking other people down for what works for them. Someone who runs, walks, crawls, bunny hops or rolls 26.2 miles is still a marathoner to me, and that is all that really matters!
> 
> Also, I really need them to add an eye roll emoji to these boards.


Isn't this it?


----------



## DISRNR1000

Hello. Going to chime in on the Galloway intervals.  So what I understand, the chart above, which looks similar to the one on his training plans, I think equates to if you run a nine minute mile, he gives you a  suggested interval. If you run a 12 minute mile, he gives the suggested interval for that pace and so on. 

 However from what I’ve read most people that use intervals do a lot of experimenting to find one that works best for them. 

Currently because I’m dealing with a chronic injury I’ve even gone down to as short as 20/20!  

 But even when I was using longer intervals like 4/1  or running straight  and not using intervals, my personal experience is that I have felt much better after the race when I’ve taken shorter intervals then trying to run it straight through.

And strangely my pace always is about the same pace whether I’m running straight, taking medium length intervals, or very short intervals. Sometimes I’ve been faster at very short intervals.

As for races I might have to adjust the intervals to work with any course crowding. That’s not a problem and I may run longer or maybe walk longer in some stretches but it all seems to work out. And then once the bottlenecks clear I can go ahead and run whatever pace and intervals I want.


----------



## ef22

I don't use the run/walk method, but I have nothing but positive things to say about those who do.  I've done several Disney races and have found that almost all who do run/walk are extremely courteous of other people.  I know when their hands go up that they will be walking.  Also, a I pulled my hamstring during the 2016 Wine &  Dine, and Jeff Galloway and his group graciously let me run/walk with the for part of it (until I had to totally just walk the last few miles). If you have never  heard one of Jeff Galloway's talks about his method you should try to hear one.  He makes so much sense!!!


----------



## SheHulk

rteetz said:


> Isn't this it?


Of course the teenager knows the eye roll emoji


----------



## rteetz

SheHulk said:


> Of course the teenager knows the eye roll emoji


Only a teenager for about 5 more months so I have to live it up!


----------



## KSellers88

rteetz said:


> Isn't this it?



OMGGGGG! This blue one was the only one I could find and I didn't like him because his eyes didn't move!   What a blonde moment! Move along everyone, nothing to see here...


----------



## croach

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Right? I don't even consider that running, to be honest. I could understand running for like 5-10 minutes, then walking for 1.



Troll alert. Back, back over the falls.

Seriously though people qualify for Boston using run/walk so maybe do some homework before you insult a large portion of the runDisney community.


----------



## Dis5150

Grumpy_42K said:


> @Keels, I'm am sorry you thought I was judging anyone's strategy.
> *Sigh
> I wasn't judging, please read closely my past few posts and you will see.
> 
> I was actually just curious about 30/30 or 60/30 paces?
> The ratio may match but the duration seems wrong.
> 
> For instance, a 2/1 ration could be 2 minutes running 1 minute walking.
> This seems more like what I have read about Galloway.
> A 1 minute run and 30 second walk is technically the same.
> However, it seems to be less efficient.
> 
> As for the 30/30, 30 seconds running/ 30 seconds walking, does ANYONE on this board use this strategy?
> I am genuinely curious.
> Doing that for a Disney race seems cumbersome.
> I used the term annoying earlier, I was speaking for myself, if I were to try that rate.
> 
> I am also curious if the Galloway pacers ratio numbers are just that.
> Will they do 60s/30s or apply that as 2m/1m?
> 
> So please, I was not knocking anyone.
> Perhaps you misjudged me?
> If I can't ask questions of fellow runners that is disappointing.



I personally use :30/:30 and it works great for me. I may not be the fastest person out there but I can run a 10k at an 11:20 pace using it. I plan on using it for the marathon during Dopey  at a 12:30ish pace. 

And you weren’t the person who’s comments offended me.


----------



## michigandergirl

SheHulk said:


> I heart weather obsessing



Me too!!


----------



## Dis5150

michigandergirl said:


> Me too!!



Me three lol.


----------



## michigandergirl

Dis5150 said:


> Me three lol.



I'm just waiting for someone to tell us that it's way too soon to weather obsess and spoil our fun.


----------



## Ariel484

croach said:


> Troll alert. Back, back over the falls.
> 
> Seriously though people qualify for Boston using run/walk so maybe do some homework before you insult a large portion of the runDisney community.


----------



## Keels

Grumpy_42K said:


> @Keels, I'm am sorry you thought I was judging anyone's strategy.
> *Sigh
> I wasn't judging, please read closely my past few posts and you will see.
> 
> I was actually just curious about 30/30 or 60/30 paces?
> The ratio may match but the duration seems wrong.
> 
> For instance, a 2/1 ration could be 2 minutes running 1 minute walking.
> This seems more like what I have read about Galloway.
> A 1 minute run and 30 second walk is technically the same.
> However, it seems to be less efficient.
> 
> As for the 30/30, 30 seconds running/ 30 seconds walking, does ANYONE on this board use this strategy?
> I am genuinely curious.
> Doing that for a Disney race seems cumbersome.
> I used the term annoying earlier, I was speaking for myself, if I were to try that rate.
> 
> I am also curious if the Galloway pacers ratio numbers are just that.
> Will they do 60s/30s or apply that as 2m/1m?
> 
> So please, I was not knocking anyone.
> Perhaps you misjudged me?
> If I can't ask questions of fellow runners that is disappointing.



Sorry - posting from my phone (while trying to enjoy Epcot) leads my context to be out-of-whack ... I know you weren’t knocking interval runners, that’s why I said my experience with them and that more people with more extensive Galloway experience would be happy to detail their thoughts! You’ve been incredibly helpful!

I’m truly sorry it came across that way!

Unfortunately, there are two new posters who can’t seem to help asking questions and then posting shots at those same people who help them, many of them being participants they feel are lesser than them and it’s really disappointing.


----------



## Ariel484

Keels said:


> Unfortunately, there are two new posters who can’t seem to help asking questions and then posting shots at those same people who help them, many of them being participants they feel are lesser than them and it’s really disappointing.


The “ignore” feature is getting a workout from me lately.


----------



## Keels

Ariel484 said:


> The “ignore” feature is getting a workout from me lately.



Real-life version of the “Ignore” feature in effect:


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Can anyone here tell me if Kinesio taping services are available prior to the start of the races?


----------



## rteetz

Jim Tancredi said:


> Can anyone here tell me if Kinesio taping services are available prior to the start of the races?


At the expo yes. I don't believe so at the actual races.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

rteetz said:


> At the expo yes. I don't believe so at the actual races.


Thank you, Rteetz!  At  the expo would make better sense anyway.  I appreciate the heads up!  I'm not a regular user of the taping but I had a recent bout with anterior tibial tendonitis, and I think it might be a good idea to tape that upp just in case.  Thank you again!


----------



## IamTrike

Jim Tancredi said:


> Can anyone here tell me if Kinesio taping services are available prior to the start of the races?


They have done Kinesio Taping at the KT taping booth, but I would caution you that the line for it can be long.  I know the past couple of times that I've tried it the wait to get taped was in the 60-90 minutes range.  This time may vary based on how crowded the expo is, but I would make their booth my first stop if your plan is to get taped while you are there.  (I think in the past they have had a sign up board)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My ignore feature.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

IamTrike said:


> They have done Kinesio Taping at the KT taping booth, but I would caution you that the line for it can be long.  I know the past couple of times that I've tried it the wait to get taped was in the 60-90 minutes range.  This time may vary based on how crowded the expo is, but I would make their booth my first stop if your plan is to get taped while you are there.  (I think in the past they have had a sign up board)


Thank you for the info, Iam!  I would imagine it can get pretty crowded over there so I'll take your advice and head there first.  I won't actually be picking up my race packet until Thursday afternoon.  We'll see how it goes, but this was excellent info.  Thank you again!


----------



## IamTrike

+1 for Weather obsessing.  I can't wait till we get close enough so that we can start comparing multiple forecasts


----------



## Keels

IamTrike said:


> +1 for Weather obsessing.  I can't wait till we get close enough so that we can start comparing multiple forecasts



I’m already here and if it’s like today ... I vote YES!!!!!


----------



## IamTrike

Keels said:


> I’m already here and if it’s like today ... I vote YES!!!!!


We just missed each other as I think we headed home a day or two before you arrived.   The weekend we were there it was really cold.  I like the forecast now though.  I know some people would like it to be a little bit cooler, but I don't mind the warmer weather for walking around the parks.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

I'm a certified weather geek, and know just enough to get myself into trouble.  Below is picture of the forecasted temps at 1 PM on january 5th.  Based on 
this graphic from the GFS model, it looks like temps are going to be right around 70 degrees which is consistent with most of the weather outlet (accuweather, weather.com, etc) projections.  I'll do my bet to keep you posted using everal weather models. Just a tough time of year to dedicate time.


----------



## lilmc

So we’re going to be off property and will drive ourselves most mornings, but for the marathon we’ll take so long that we’re going to leave the rental car with the rest of the family. I know many Uber to the start and that’s what we plan on doing, but I am new to Uber/Lyft - does anyone have experience with any surge pricing race weekend?


----------



## TCB in FLA

Grumpy_42K said:


> @Keels, I'm am sorry you thought I was judging anyone's strategy.
> *Sigh
> I wasn't judging, please read closely my past few posts and you will see.
> 
> I was actually just curious about 30/30 or 60/30 paces?
> The ratio may match but the duration seems wrong.
> 
> For instance, a 2/1 ration could be 2 minutes running 1 minute walking.
> This seems more like what I have read about Galloway.
> A 1 minute run and 30 second walk is technically the same.
> However, it seems to be less efficient.
> 
> As for the 30/30, 30 seconds running/ 30 seconds walking, does ANYONE on this board use this strategy?
> I am genuinely curious.
> Doing that for a Disney race seems cumbersome.
> I used the term annoying earlier, I was speaking for myself, if I were to try that rate.
> 
> I am also curious if the Galloway pacers ratio numbers are just that.
> Will they do 60s/30s or apply that as 2m/1m?
> 
> So please, I was not knocking anyone.
> Perhaps you misjudged me?
> If I can't ask questions of fellow runners that is disappointing.



I am a former run-the-whole-time runner who has transitioned into Galloway method for this challenge. My first two marathons (and training) were pretty awful, so I said I had to try another approach if I was going to do another. Experiment of one, so to speak.

I signed up for the custom Galloway training through Chris Twiggs, Jeff's top coach. We have weekly videoconferencing as a group, and one of the frequent topics is just what you are asking. Basically, your running pace is your pace, you just have to find a ratio that works for you. If you go too long for the run section, your long-term pace will eventually slow. Too short, and you are leaving something in the tank. The Galloway method is now recommending that 30 sec walk breaks are the most efficient, but of course, do what works best or you.

Interestingly, according to Chris, Jeff Galloway personally uses a :15/:15 or :20/:20 strategy for marathons. I can't imagine all that starting and stopping, but he runs something like 10-12 marathons a year, so he must have figured something out.


----------



## lilmc

Jim Tancredi said:


> I'm a certified weather geek


 but can you turn down the temps by 15-20? thanks in advance....


----------



## courtneybeth

I would love for cloudy and 60 degrees, please! But we're still so far out that anything is possible. 

I leave Saturday for WDW, so I have an entire suitcase packed with tanks, tees, sleeves, shorts, capris, and sweat sets. I think I have all seasons covered - so if anyone wants a heat shield or poncho, let me know.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

lilmc said:


> but can you turn down the temps by 15-20? thanks in advance....


I think it will probably be in the mid-50's for the 5:30 starts, and we probably won't hit the 70 degree highs until between 12:00 and 2:00.  So depending upon how fast you are, you could be finished long before you get into the mi 60s.  Probably will be a pretty good day for a marathon. A lot can change between now and then, but one thing that looks good is the pattern looks very similar between 1/4 thru 1/7 which means there will likely be no big storms or cold fronts to throw the weather off-center.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

courtneybeth said:


> I would love for cloudy and 60 degrees, please! But we're still so far out that anything is possible.
> 
> I leave Saturday for WDW, so I have an entire suitcase packed with tanks, tees, sleeves, shorts, capris, and sweat sets. I think I have all seasons covered - so if anyone wants a heat shield or poncho, let me know.


I think I'll do the same - pack for just about every kind of weather.  Time will tell.  One thing looks likely......it's not going to snow.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

@Keels, we are good, no problemo. 
However, I am envious that you are at Epcot!

I think I was just having trouble wrapping my head around the ratios.
I am always looking for a run strategy where I can finish strong.
I typically undertrain, trying to avoid injury.
That means if running the whole time at mille 20 my legs turn to stone, locking up.
If I can find something that works I am all for it.

One issue I have is the run portion of the run/walk.
For example, if you are trying for a 12 minute mile and doing a 30/30 or 1/1 ratio.
That would mean a 6 minute run/6 minute walk.
No matter how you split it up the total is the same, 1/1 ratio.

Contrast that with doing a 12 minute mile with a 3/1 ratio.
That would mean 9 minutes of running and 3 minutes of walking.

To me, the 6 minute run would require greater speed and more effort than the 9 minute run, thus being less fresh at the end.
Of course, this assumes the walk portions will be equal in pace.

That is why I questioned the 1/1 ratio for the pace groups in the 5:15 goal.
I guess it comes down to the pace of the run portion. 

It would seem that a limited number of people would match the ratio of the pace group.
Ultimately I want to run a 10:30 or faster pace and finish strong.

As for weather watchers, count me in too.
I have run the past eleven WDW marathons and the typical start temperature is a warmish 65.
*Exceptions apply.
In 2010 the weather report ten days out called for temps in the 20's.
I was skeptical, "no way" they are crazy...DOH! They NAILED IT! 
The weekend before was in the 40's.

A couple of years ago they had a weird fog inversion.
I was soaking wet at mile two. 
Sadly, a cold front moved in the following Monday which would have been perfect.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Still too earlier for weather talk!


----------



## Simba's Girl

I know that my kids and I would be happy with weather in the mid 70s....

Race wise for the M DH would probably like it about 15 degrees cooler! I'll  just let him borrow my race belt so he can de-layer.


----------



## PCFriar80

Dis_Yoda said:


> Still too earlier for weather talk!



You're right.  Let's wait until 9:00 AM.


----------



## VAfamily1998

I am very concerned I have a stress fracture or other injury. 

Last night before bed I noticed some pain in my left foot but now this morning it's even worse.   I had a stress fracture a few years ago on my other foot, and this feels similar.

With the holidays, and my insurance, it will be weeks before I can get an x ray.

I'm thinking I will just lay off my feet for the next two weeks and hope for the best.

This goes beyond Dopey though.   I had a very special running based trip to South America planned for two weeks after Dopey. I am so worried!


----------



## Sailormoon2

70 degrees sound fantastic for me!!! It gets my vote! I'm even content with 50s to start!! I'll be coming from negative temps so 50 may even feel delightfully tropical!! I really want to wear Sparkle Skirts, though!!!


----------



## Anisum

Oh no! Sending you positive thoughts @VAfamily1998. Hopefully it's not a stress fracture.


----------



## jmasgat

@VAfamily1998  I really hope it's not a stress fracture. Been there, done that. Sending positive vibes your way that it's not.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

Regarding the run / walk and is it really doing it?  I had the mindset that I couldn't really consider it as doing the event if I did walk intervals.  But then Jeff Galloway did a presentation with my local running club.  He said he gets that comment a lot and said you are still going the distance so it counts.  A lot of people can't go the distance, so you are doing more then most.  He also said he Boston qualified doing run/walk.  After that I implemented run/walk and I would have never contemplated the full if it wasn't for that strategy.  My legs just get so sore from the same movement of running.  For the past year all my races due to Dopey training have been run/walk.  I don't know if I could actually run a complete half now.  



dzak1717 said:


> I've been training with 3 min run and 1 min walk and that seems like a good pace for me, 5 hour goal. I don't know how people do a 60/30 sec pace. That's a lot of watches beeping for walk breaks



We have the same pace but my run/walk is a different strategy.  I run the first mile.  Caught up in the rush from the start.  I then walk a quarter mile, run a half mile, walk a quarter, run half, repeat.  I know my walk breaks are quite long, probably too long most would say.  But it works because I don't have have to worry about the beeping of the run/walk device.  I can just look at my watch and easily do the math for the segment.  

My strategy for the race will be to shorten my walks by maybe a tenth mile.  If I'm set to walk at x.25m I will probably keep running until x.3x miles, then walk until right before x.50 miles.  That way I'm always running a little more then half mile at a time.


----------



## IamTrike

Jim Tancredi said:


> I'm a certified weather geek, and know just enough to get myself into trouble.  Below is picture of the forecasted temps at 1 PM on january 5th.  Based on
> this graphic from the GFS model, it looks like temps are going to be right around 70 degrees which is consistent with most of the weather outlet (accuweather, weather.com, etc) projections.  I'll do my bet to keep you posted using everal weather models. Just a tough time of year to dedicate time.


That's neat.  It will be interesting to watch your posts as we get closer to the race. 


lilmc said:


> So we’re going to be off property and will drive ourselves most mornings, but for the marathon we’ll take so long that we’re going to leave the rental car with the rest of the family. I know many Uber to the start and that’s what we plan on doing, but I am new to Uber/Lyft - does anyone have experience with any surge pricing race weekend?


I've never Ubered to the start of a race but there have been times after mile 24 that I really wanted to Uber to the finish....



Dis_Yoda said:


> Still too earlier for weather talk!


There's no such thing as too early. 



VAfamily1998 said:


> I am very concerned I have a stress fracture or other injury.
> 
> Last night before bed I noticed some pain in my left foot but now this morning it's even worse.   I had a stress fracture a few years ago on my other foot, and this feels similar.


I hope that it's not a fracture.  

I know a couple weeks out from a marathon my mind starts going crazy I analyze every ache as a major injury.


----------



## IamTrike

At Disney races recently my plan has been " run to the next character stop".  My goal is to get a picture with every character that's out on the course when I go by.    

For those that are doing Galloway and that stop for pictures how does that impact your intervals.  Do you just essentially restart your timer when you leave each character stop?  IF you treat the character stops as extended walk breaks do you adjust your other intervals?


----------



## DopeyBadger

Grumpy_42K said:


> One issue I have is the run portion of the run/walk.
> For example, if you are trying for a 12 minute mile and doing a 30/30 or 1/1 ratio.
> That would mean a 6 minute run/6 minute walk.
> No matter how you split it up the total is the same, 1/1 ratio.
> 
> Contrast that with doing a 12 minute mile with a 3/1 ratio.
> That would mean 9 minutes of running and 3 minutes of walking.
> 
> To me, the 6 minute run would require greater speed and more effort than the 9 minute run, thus being less fresh at the end.
> Of course, this assumes the walk portions will be equal in pace.
> 
> That is why I questioned the 1/1 ratio for the pace groups in the 5:15 goal.
> I guess it comes down to the pace of the run portion.



I'll try and take a stab at it!  I'm not a run/walker.  I'm a researcher in Vitamin D who likes to read endurance running scientific articles.  So I'm by no means an expert on physiology or the run/walk method.  But I'll try to explain it.

 

So, the 1:1 ratio does require a greater speed as you say.  In the above example, the 1st and 2nd set of paces use 1:1.  If keeping the walk pace the same (16:00), then the run pace must be a 9:36 in a 1:1 ratio.  Whereas, the 2:1 ratio does allow for a slower run pace (10:40).

Also true, that if the ratio stays 1:1, then the paces remain the same regardless of the duration.  So a 30/30 for 9:36/16:00 and 180/180 for 9:36/16:00 are both an average pace of 12:00 (5:15 marathon).

The key difference is how the body physiologically responds to these paces at these durations.  Different physiologically relevant paces have different responses in the body.

The following chart is from the paper "Interval Training for Performance: A Scientific and Empirical Practice: Special Recommendations for Middle and Long Distance Running. Part I: Aerobic Interval Training" by L. Veronique Billat

 

The purpose of this paper is actually on doing speed work for continuous runners.  But I equate that speed work for continuous runners is the same physiologically speaking as someone who uses run/walk as a running strategy.  So this is where the difference between 30/30 and 180/180 comes in for a person aiming for a 5:15 marathon with a 9:36/16:00 min/mile.  The 9:36 pace for a 5:15 marathon runner falls around mile pace to 3k pace.  Depending on how long you run at this pace determines how the body responds.  If you run 9:36 for 3 minutes you'll elicit a different response than 30 seconds.  30 seconds keeps the run under the duration that really pushes the breathing, VO2max response, etc.  But running at 9:36 for 3 minutes has a much greater impact on these physiological responses.  

Now, the question comes down to the rest period.  Can you recover equally well after 30 seconds of Rest vs 180 seconds of Rest?  The Rest response appears to not be linear.  Rather than recovering at an equal pace dependent on length of duration, it appears the recovery response is more exponential.  So the greatest amount of recovery response occurs very quickly.  Once you hit about 30 seconds the recovery response starts to tail off.  It's one of the reasons that 30 seconds can work well, but 180 seconds may not elicit much additional benefits beyond the 30 second mark.  Now if the 3 minutes at 9:36 causes more damage, but the additional 3 min Rest doesn't add significant (it does add more, but at a slower rate than the initial 30 sec) recovery advantages over 30 seconds Rest, then you can see how over the course of a long distance race the strategy might hurt in the end.

Now, this is why run/walk can be so individual.  Not everyone's response to paces is exactly the same for a 5:15 marathon goal.  Some people's VO2max can be different even though they have a similar goal time.  So if the 9:36 shifts to a slower physiological pace, then a different response by their body to that pace.  So maybe their 9:36 is more sustainable for a long duration because it's more like 5k pace rather than one mile pace, even though they still have the 5:15 marathon goal pace.

Comparing the 2:1 to 1:1 comes down to where the 10:40 run pace is to the 9:36 pace.  Is it 5k vs one mile physiologically?  Or is it 10k vs 5k?  Now combine where that pace is physiologically to the duration you are maintaining it for.  Is the bodies response to 30 second of 9:36 run the same as 10:40 for 1 minute over the course of 100 to 200 intervals (does one slowly build fatigue over time where the other maintains at a steady rate?)?  Since Galloway is recommending a 30 sec walk break one thing he is doing is helping runners find a sustainable run pace/duration that can be maintained with an optimal length recovery interval.  Again, it's no guarantee and that's why trying lots of ratios and durations helps people find their individual sweet spot.

So when I evaluate run/walk ratios to help runners make a training plan I try to find where their run pace falls physiologically and then how long they are running at it.

Just my two cents and like I said I'm by no means an expert on the subject.



VAfamily1998 said:


> I am very concerned I have a stress fracture or other injury.
> 
> Last night before bed I noticed some pain in my left foot but now this morning it's even worse.   I had a stress fracture a few years ago on my other foot, and this feels similar.
> 
> With the holidays, and my insurance, it will be weeks before I can get an x ray.
> 
> I'm thinking I will just lay off my feet for the next two weeks and hope for the best.
> 
> This goes beyond Dopey though.   I had a very special running based trip to South America planned for two weeks after Dopey. I am so worried!



Wishing you the best outcome!


----------



## cavepig

VAfamily1998 said:


> I am very concerned I have a stress fracture or other injury.
> 
> Last night before bed I noticed some pain in my left foot but now this morning it's even worse.   I had a stress fracture a few years ago on my other foot, and this feels similar.
> 
> With the holidays, and my insurance, it will be weeks before I can get an x ray.
> 
> I'm thinking I will just lay off my feet for the next two weeks and hope for the best.
> 
> This goes beyond Dopey though.   I had a very special running based trip to South America planned for two weeks after Dopey. I am so worried!


Hoping for the best for you, pixie dust your way that with the rest it will heal whatever it is!


----------



## Chaitali

@VAfamily1998 fingers crossed for you that it's not a stress fracture and a bit of rest does the trick!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Keels said:


> Also, lots of people who run Galloway intervals can actually prove they can run a 4:30 Marathon ...


I have run a sub-4 hour marathon using run/walk intervals. Adding walk intervals has really made distance running enjoyable for me again. Distance runing became an issue for me when I hit 45 years old without the walk intervals, but it is now a joy once again.


----------



## Ariel484

@VAfamily1998 fingers crossed for you.  Get lots of rest!


----------



## Disney at Heart

@VAfamily1998 I'm planning to see you at marathon weekend soon with NO STRESS FRACTURE! I'm being very positive for you!


----------



## JClimacus

VAfamily1998 said:


> I am very concerned I have a stress fracture or other injury.
> 
> Last night before bed I noticed some pain in my left foot but now this morning it's even worse.   I had a stress fracture a few years ago on my other foot, and this feels similar.
> 
> With the holidays, and my insurance, it will be weeks before I can get an x ray.
> 
> I'm thinking I will just lay off my feet for the next two weeks and hope for the best.
> 
> This goes beyond Dopey though.   I had a very special running based trip to South America planned for two weeks after Dopey. I am so worried!



Laying off is the best option, unless you can find some sort of cross training that doesn't bother it. I'm doing a lot of recumbent biking for a knee issue. Hoping the best for you!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

I am not a Galloway run/walk person, but have seriously been considering moving to it for my long runs. To me, I feel that any method that gets you moving and keeps your confidence up and makes running more enjoyable can only be a win. I am as impressed with Galloway runners as I am with people who run straight through. I am a middle of the pack girl at Disney races, and I have been seriously and impressively passed by some hard core run/walkers! I love it! I really don't understand any unnecessary negativity thrown at it as a method. Oh and I am one that likes to have music while I run as well, I didn't think that was something that needed to be looked down on either. Kinda thought that the individuality of running was the fun part, to see how differently people do things to get to the same result (finish X amount of miles). I love being at a race and seeing the different ways people approach things. To each their own I think!

@VAfamily1998 I hope some rest helps you! Never fun to have pain or an injury this close to a goal you work so hard for. Sending good thoughts!!!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I do have some advice (from my running coach) for those who, like me, enjoy their run/walk intervals. If you want to make the run segments easier, pick one day every week (or every other week) and do a short run (3-5 miles) with a longer run interval than you regular run interval, but with the same walk interval. 

The idea is to improve your VO2 Max by running at the same pace that you generally run on your run intervals, but extending the distance, thereby increasing the body's need for efficient use of oxygen during those intervals. This is what helped me run the sub-4 hour marathon a few years ago running 3-1 intervals. Once/week I was running 10-1 intervals (I worked my way up to that), but any increase in the run interval helps. You will find that your easy pace on those normal run/walk intervals will increase, helping you to run faster without an increased effort. 

We are all different, but this really helped me. I still do it - only once/week. But you need to introduce something like this early in your training cycle, so it is too late to add it this year.

Anyone else have other training ideas to help improve run/walk pace or success?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

@VAfamily1998 - I hope it just needs some R&R and not a stress fracture!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My work is become really big on 'planning' your day now.  So I went overboard with my plan for the first week of 2018.


----------



## dta87

@VAfamily1998 Hoping for the best


----------



## dta87

Count me as one of the weather obsessors with taper started but that temperature trend is going in the wrong direction


----------



## rteetz

@VAfamily1998 wishing the best for you!


----------



## rteetz

Wrote an article about some of the history of the marathon. It’s not as easy as I thought to find info about the history of the event.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/uncategorized/the-walt-disney-world-marathon-the-history/


----------



## hauntedcity

rteetz said:


> Wrote an article about some of the history of the marathon. It’s not as easy as I thought to find info about the history of the event.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/uncategorized/the-walt-disney-world-marathon-the-history/


Great overview!


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Wow @DopeyBadger, quite the comprehensive report!

I am fine tuning my strategy and very appreciative of this information.
I can't wait for the race now.

Final training runs: Obligatory
Final training effort: Perfunctory
Final weeks mood: Celebratory


----------



## Grumpy_42K

@rteetz, another part of marathon history was the Chip-n-Dale Marathon Relay in 2012.
I believe that was the only year they tried that?
EDIT: Oops, just read again about the older relay option.

Does anyone know when they started the first marathon?
I know in 2007 it was a 6:00 AM start time.
I preferred that.


----------



## Dis5150

Sailormoon2 said:


> 70 degrees sound fantastic for me!!! It gets my vote! I'm even content with 50s to start!! I'll be coming from negative temps so 50 may even feel delightfully tropical!! I really want to wear Sparkle Skirts, though!!!



I plan on wearing my Sparkle Skirts regardless of the weather, just add tights under if it is cold. I could not live without my pockets. And with my current weight loss, the legs on my skirts are riding up so tights actually help (because Lord knows I can't afford to replace all my smalls with extra smalls right now!).



BuckeyeBama said:


> I do have some advice (from my running coach) for those who, like me, enjoy their run/walk intervals. If you want to make the run segments easier, pick one day every week (or every other week) and do a short run (3-5 miles) with a longer run interval than you regular run interval, but with the same walk interval.
> 
> The idea is to improve your VO2 Max by running at the same pace that you generally run on your run intervals, but extending the distance, thereby increasing the body's need for efficient use of oxygen during those intervals. This is what helped me run the sub-4 hour marathon a few years ago running 3-1 intervals. Once/week I was running 10-1 intervals (I worked my way up to that), but any increase in the run interval helps. You will find that your easy pace on those normal run/walk intervals will increase, helping you to run faster without an increased effort.
> 
> We are all different, but this really helped me. I still do it - only once/week. But you need to introduce something like this early in your training cycle, so it is too late to add it this year.
> 
> Anyone else have other training ideas to help improve run/walk pace or success?



I am not scientific at all but @DopeyBadger does this in my training plan. Every week I have had a day that my intervals were either 2:00/:30 (10k pace) or :45/:30 (marathon tempo) and some weeks had both. And I fought him on it, lol. But he talked me into just giving it a try and I will agree with you 100% that those days make my :30/:30 interval days easier!


----------



## Mary9876

Personally, I find the information on Galloway confusing. When I did runkeeper, the plan he had was run .5 mile walk .25 mile. There is a lot of older information out there which makes it difficult. He needs a new book out, updated apps, etc since we know he does like to market his stuff. I have watched a few interviews with him which made me change my viewpoint on how I thought the plan should go. I do really like the run/walk method mainly because I used to hurt running 6-8 miles and ever since I switched I no longer have that problem. His plans make it doable to run long distance without being sore or wiping out the weekend.  

This is my take on the plan: 
People will ask him about what intervals to use and he will basically tell them do what works for you. Play around with it. He switched his recommendations to shorter walk breaks because research found that they were only effective when they are between 15-30 seconds. If you look, he basically just split everything in half, so 3:1 is now 90:30. The goal is to finish strong at the end and be able to speed up the last third of the race. 

One thing that surprised me was that he recommended doing intervals only on longer distances or if your doing speed work, etc. Your 30-45 min runs should be running straight through. This made more sense to me. He also suggested running daily. His plans are focus in the minimum needed to keep endurance etc that he/research has found. 




IamTrike said:


> At Disney races recently my plan has been " run to the next character stop".  My goal is to get a picture with every character that's out on the course when I go by.
> 
> For those that are doing Galloway and that stop for pictures how does that impact your intervals.  Do you just essentially restart your timer when you leave each character stop?  IF you treat the character stops as extended walk breaks do you adjust your other intervals?



I never pay that much attention to the intervals to be honest. I don't think a few minutes walking or running changes thing. Usually I'll just pickup to wherever my watch is (I don't stop it) but sometimes I'll just run longer or walk longer until I'm back in synch. If I'm feeling good, I may just skip a walk break and start up at the next walk interval. I almost always start running after any stops unless I am over the race and need a few more seconds to motivate me to run again. 




BuckeyeBama said:


> I do have some advice (from my running coach) for those who, like me, enjoy their run/walk intervals. If you want to make the run segments easier, pick one day every week (or every other week) and do a short run (3-5 miles) with a longer run interval than you regular run interval, but with the same walk interval.
> 
> The idea is to improve your VO2 Max by running at the same pace that you generally run on your run intervals, but extending the distance, thereby increasing the body's need for efficient use of oxygen during those intervals. This is what helped me run the sub-4 hour marathon a few years ago running 3-1 intervals. Once/week I was running 10-1 intervals (I worked my way up to that), but any increase in the run interval helps. You will find that your easy pace on those normal run/walk intervals will increase, helping you to run faster without an increased effort.
> 
> We are all different, but this really helped me. I still do it - only once/week. But you need to introduce something like this early in your training cycle, so it is too late to add it this year.
> 
> Anyone else have other training ideas to help improve run/walk pace or success?



I agree. I had a tough year so decided to not push it and gave up improving my time so kept mostly with intervals during shorter runs. I am just going for finishing. I think doing longer intervals during the shorter runs is the way to go. I also think working on speed once a week for the shorter runs helps as well.


----------



## rteetz

Grumpy_42K said:


> @rteetz, another part of marathon history was the Chip-n-Dale Marathon Relay in 2012.
> I believe that was the only year they tried that?
> EDIT: Oops, just read again about the older relay option.
> 
> Does anyone know when they started the first marathon?
> I know in 2007 it was a 6:00 AM start time.
> I preferred that.


That I’m not sure. I’d have to do more research. There isn’t a lot readily available online. I’d probably have to contact track shack if I wanted to do an in depth history article.


----------



## Dis5150

Mary9876 said:


> One thing that surprised me was that he recommended doing intervals only on longer distances or if your doing speed work, etc. Your 30-45 min runs should be running straight through. This made more sense to me. He also suggested running daily. His plans are focus in the minimum needed to keep endurance etc that he/research has found.



I don't know if that is what he used to say, but now you are definitely supposed to use run walk in those weekday runs. It even says it in his runDisney training plans you can download from runDisney site - "Each runner can choose the pace or the run/walk/run ratio for each of these runs." I do agree that his wording and plans can be confusing to figure out. I paid for 6 months of coaching from his head coach Chris Twiggs this past summer and with the video conferences was able to ask about the things that confused me.


----------



## JeffW

Hmm, where's the colder weather contribution fund?  All of my marathon PR's have come where the temperature never broke 50 degrees during the race.  I'll enjoy the race no matter what, but I'd just like to avoid the temps we saw in '13.  That race started in the mid-60's with 90%+ humidity and only got worse from there


----------



## Sailormoon2

Dis5150 said:


> I plan on wearing my Sparkle Skirts regardless of the weather, just add tights under if it is cold. I could not live without my pockets. And with my current weight loss, the legs on my skirts are riding up so tights actually help


Could you give me a brand and model to explain what you mean by "tights"? I only own skirts or capris so I'm not really sure how to go about "layering", but I definitely like the idea!


----------



## funsizedisaster

AlexRunsDisney said:


> I don't think people "need" a playlist when they run, but on bad days it definitely helps power through.



I run with headphones because I can't stand the sound of my breathing and my feet hitting the pavement.  If I can hear myself breathe I find it harder to get into a good rhythm.  Or if I can hear other people who are heavily mouth breathing and I mean in the very, very obnoxious sense of mouth breathing.  There is a local guy who every three or four deep breaths will make a loud grunting noise.  I find it very distracting.

I started running also using the Galloway r/w/r.  But I also found that with a lot of other people using it as well, that also became very distracting.  I ran one race where another girl and I were playing leap frog because I was running a 1:30/30 and she was running a 45/30.   I know I read a blog once that said they should come up with a Galloway app that synchronizes runners within the same race so that the timers at the same intervals would all go off together.

Does anyone have a Garmin Forerunner 630?  How do the intervals affect the battery life?  I just got the watch so haven't really played around with the features yet.  I usually just have it for overall distance and time tracking.  I'm thinking of turning it on for the marathon.  I usually run my own pace until about 15 or 16 when I usually hit a wall.  I thought about switching to the r/w/r at the end of the race to keep me moving.  My latest running method I guess could be considered zen running.  I just kind of go with how my body tells me I'm feeling.[/QUOTE]


----------



## PrincessV

kski907 said:


> Exactly.  I can run 2mins/walk 1min and hit 12:00min pace.  I've also been know to walk 2mins/run 1 min and still hit the 12:00 pace.  There are lots of variables that are person dependent.  I just try to keep track of the pace signs in the air for reference and just do me.


I'll add to this for anyone wondering... a friend of mine often leads Galloway pace groups and while I don't start with a pace group, I frequently run into her and her group in WDW races and hang with them a bit to chat. The intervals she leads are usually a shorter run/longer walk than I use, but my run pace is a little faster than she has her group go and my walk is a little slower - it all evens out and I've used my own intervals while hanging with her group for a while.

This also sometimes works in reverse, as with this year's marathon when I _could not _ escape a pace group in WWOS! I don't know what intervals they were using, but they were different than mine - but not different enough that I could pass them _or_ fall behind them, lol! It became this weird motivational thing to pick up my pace to ditch them, already. (I hate running in a big group!)



Grumpy_42K said:


> The past few years I have tried various run/walk strategies and I know they work.
> I am not disputing that at all. Nor am I knocking it as not running, never said that.
> I can't recall knowing or seeing anyone do a 30/30 routine?
> It just seems too short for the run portion.
> Right as you get cruising speed you stop and walk.
> During crowded races and bottlenecks do you at least vary your plan?


Hey @Grumpy_42K I took no offense to your comments! I do :30/:30 for the marathon, and for any double digit distances when I'm nursing something painful, so I can chime in here. I prefer longer run intervals, but my chronic IT band issues are happier with shorter intervals long-term. Yes - I do find :30/:30 choppy in the early miles. After a while, though, I kind of go on auto-pilot and it starts to feel smoother. A lot of that, I think, is working on making the transitions from walk to run, and run to walk, smooooooth: there is no stopping and starting, no putting on the breaks, only reducing/increasing my stride and cadence. :30/:30 is also a convenient system in crowded races because I find it really easy to skip a run or walk to move with the crowd as needed, then pick back up without over-exerting myself for a long length of time. I'm also a slow starter and faster finisher, so, again, :30/:30 makes it easy to go to 1:00/:30 or 1:30/:30 later in a race if I'm feeling good, without having to reprogram my interval app or anything: I just skip every other, (or every 3rd, or every 4th, etc.) walk break.



rteetz said:


> Here day dreaming about the weather because it's taper time and I have nothing else to do.
> 
> 1/3 H - 78 L - 55
> 1/4 H - 72 L - 52
> 1/5 H - 75 L - 53
> 1/6 H - 74 L - 53
> 1/7 H - 72 L - 52


I started the day at 71* and 98% humidity. At 7am.  Calendar says "winter", weather says "summer."



IamTrike said:


> For those that are doing Galloway and that stop for pictures how does that impact your intervals.  Do you just essentially restart your timer when you leave each character stop?  IF you treat the character stops as extended walk breaks do you adjust your other intervals?


It doesn't impact my intervals in any way - I usually walk a bit immediately after a stop, because I'm trying to put my phone back in its case and strap it back to my arm, and that's pretty difficult while running, but otherwise I just go right back to my intervals. I don't use a timer - I use the iSmoothRun app on my phone and it says "Walk" or "Run" for my intervals, so I just do as I'm told!



BuckeyeBama said:


> I do have some advice (from my running coach) for those who, like me, enjoy their run/walk intervals. If you want to make the run segments easier, pick one day every week (or every other week) and do a short run (3-5 miles) with a longer run interval than you regular run interval, but with the same walk interval.


 I do something very similar in my non-race season. This past summer, I started adding :10 to my run intervals each week. So, say I started at 1:00/:30 - week 1 I'd go to 1:10/:30, week 2 1:20/:30, week 3 1:30/:30, etc. Because it was summer in FL, I found I did have to increase my walk intervals, too, to avoid overheating, so eventually I was doing 3:30/1:00. I also paid no attention to speed: my only goal was to increase the amount of run time, no matter how slow that had to be to deal with the heat. But the benefit was still there: the longer run intervals gave me a big boost in endurance when fall finally showed up.


----------



## Dis5150

Sailormoon2 said:


> Could you give me a brand and model to explain what you mean by "tights"? I only own skirts or capris so I'm not really sure how to go about "layering", but I definitely like the idea!



I just wear the footless tights from Walmart or Target, not any special running ones. Fleece lined ones when it is really cold. The ones I have are a poly blend, no cotton (do they even make cotton tights?) so they work for me. Mine are probably Walmart brand, lol. I just wear them under the skirt/shorts. A plus is that it makes your skirt easier to pull back up after potty stops, lol. Last year, the day I was leaving for Disney was when the forecast changed to the bitter cold that we experienced during the marathon so I ordered some yellowy orangey ones from Amazon for my Daisy costume and had them delivered to my hotel.


----------



## AlexRunsDisney

Dis5150 said:


> Wow, really? Are you new here or what? Because you just insulted dozens of people on this board. Smh


Sorry if people got offended at my comment. That was not my intent. I was stating my opinion, as I personally have not seen consistent success from marathoners who every 30 seconds are taking a walk break. However, I now understand this method has been tested and proven to work for many on this board, and at the end of the day, it doesn't really matter how or how fast you cross the finish line. So I am sorry.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

funsizedisaster said:


> I run with headphones because I can't stand the sound of my breathing and my feet hitting the pavement. If I can hear myself breathe I find it harder to get into a good rhythm. Or if I can hear other people who are heavily mouth breathing and I mean in the very, very obnoxious sense of mouth breathing.


This is me as well! Plus I have a Hydraquiver for my training runs and although I love the thing to death and will never give it up, there can be a bit of a slosh noise that happens and with my hyper sensitive hearing if I had to hear that the whole run I would probably throw it in the street after a few miles miles! Headphones have a few different purposes for me during a run. It is not right or wrong, just right for me!


----------



## ZellyB

IamTrike said:


> At Disney races recently my plan has been " run to the next character stop".  My goal is to get a picture with every character that's out on the course when I go by.
> 
> For those that are doing Galloway and that stop for pictures how does that impact your intervals.  Do you just essentially restart your timer when you leave each character stop?  IF you treat the character stops as extended walk breaks do you adjust your other intervals?



For Disney we don't stop our timers.  We never run Disney for pace honestly, so we just do whatever/whenever.  We just ignore the timers when we are in line for a character and then get back into the proper interval once we are done.  Sometimes we also just run through some walk intervals if we were in a long character line.  We definitely are not ruled by the timer on Disney runs.



BuckeyeBama said:


> I do have some advice (from my running coach) for those who, like me, enjoy their run/walk intervals. If you want to make the run segments easier, pick one day every week (or every other week) and do a short run (3-5 miles) with a longer run interval than you regular run interval, but with the same walk interval.
> 
> The idea is to improve your VO2 Max by running at the same pace that you generally run on your run intervals, but extending the distance, thereby increasing the body's need for efficient use of oxygen during those intervals. This is what helped me run the sub-4 hour marathon a few years ago running 3-1 intervals. Once/week I was running 10-1 intervals (I worked my way up to that), but any increase in the run interval helps. You will find that your easy pace on those normal run/walk intervals will increase, helping you to run faster without an increased effort.
> 
> We are all different, but this really helped me. I still do it - only once/week. But you need to introduce something like this early in your training cycle, so it is too late to add it this year.
> 
> Anyone else have other training ideas to help improve run/walk pace or success?



We do something similar.  We do our weekly maintenance runs usually doing a 2:00/:30 interval and push our pace a bit more and then do :90/:30 on the long runs.  This year we also put in some track work doing some 400, 800, 1 mile repeats at various paces as well as doing some cadence drills to improve turnover and acceleration gliders to improve our transitions.  



AlexRunsDisney said:


> Sorry if people got offended at my comment. That was not my intent. I was stating my opinion, as I personally have not seen consistent success from marathoners who every 30 seconds are taking a walk break. However, I now understand this method has been tested and proven to work for many on this board, and at the end of the day, it doesn't really matter how or how fast you cross the finish line. So I am sorry.



Thanks for that.  Intent is often misunderstood on message boards and not many people are willing to apologize.  Most have a tendency to double-down.    I think if you join in on the running thread or read some of the training journals you'll see lots of people who do have success with all kinds of different methods.  It's why I love running so much.  There is no single right way to do it.


----------



## MissLiss279

Exhibitor lists are now up in the event guide.


----------



## Dis5150

A  - HP Field House


Official _run_Disney Merchandise

Pre-Purchased Commemorative Item Pick-Up

Dopey Challenge Race Bib and Race Shirt Pick-Up

I love that all this is in one building! Idk if it has always been this way but honestly, just being able to do everything in one building will make my day!


----------



## tigger536

AlexRunsDisney said:


> Right? I don't even consider that running, to be honest. I could understand running for like 5-10 minutes, then walking for 1.



I run half marathons and marathons at the 2:00 run; 30 second walk ratio.  I got a half marathon PR this fall of 1:59:xx.  My pace was 8:59 (I run bad tangents, haha.)

I absolutely consider the run walk method to be running, no matter what your pace.  I give my example though to show that you can achieve what is a goal for many people using this method.  I'm much faster this way than running straight through.


----------



## tigger536

Keels said:


> Also, lots of people who run Galloway intervals can actually prove they can run a 4:30 Marathon ...



Yep. This.


----------



## Dis5150

Sailormoon2 said:


> Could you give me a brand and model to explain what you mean by "tights"? I only own skirts or capris so I'm not really sure how to go about "layering", but I definitely like the idea!


These are my fleece lined ones (should have said leggings, not tights, sorry!)
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Winter-W...th-Leggings-Thights-Pants/909262368#read-more

These are my unlined ones. I like them because they are long and I have long legs and usually have a gap between my socks and the end of the leggings. I don't like that they have a seam down the side of the leg, but that is just aesthetics, doesn't effect functionality. 
https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3011535/juniors-so-long-leggings.jsp?color=Black&prdPV=1

ETA: Both of those have the seam, lol. I have some with no seams, I guess you just have to check them at the store if you don't like seams.


----------



## tigger536

I really like the kohls leggings as well as those from Old Navy.


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> A  - HP Field House
> 
> 
> Official _run_Disney Merchandise
> 
> Pre-Purchased Commemorative Item Pick-Up
> 
> Dopey Challenge Race Bib and Race Shirt Pick-Up
> I love that all this is in one building! Idk if it has always been this way but honestly, just being able to do everything in one building will make my day!


No this is new. It will be nice for sure.


----------



## DopeyBadger

BuckeyeBama said:


> Anyone else have other training ideas to help improve run/walk pace or success?



These ideas would be for future training plans since time is limited for Marathon Weekend.  I'll spare everyone who doesn't want to read a really long post by putting it behind a spoiler.  My advice would be the same whether you choose to use run/walk or continuous run:



Spoiler: My advice!



1) Balance - you'll see this theme in most all advice that I give
2) Train slow to race fast - Whether it be a 5k or the marathon, these events are mostly aerobic endurance events.  The 5k is roughly 80-85% aerobic and the marathon 99%.  So this means a healthy dose of aerobic running will greatly improve performance at any of the distances between them.  Aerobic training is mostly easy running.  For a continuous runner, that's roughly current fitness marathon pace (CFMP) + 9% or slower and for a run/walker that's roughly current fitness marathon pace (CFMP) + 2 minutes.  In both these cases, the majority of the running will be slow and easy.  I typically schedule my runners for about 80% of the training to be at this slow endurance pace or even slower (and the other 20% is hard).  You might wonder why CFMP + 9% for continuous and CFMP + 2 min for run/walk.  I'll use an example of a 5:15 marathon runner to explain:



Let's say there are two runners.  One chooses to use run/walk and the other continuous.  Their current fitness is the same: a 5:15 marathon.  For the continuous runner, I would schedule their long easy run pace to be 12:51 (as seen on the lower chart).  That's roughly 7% slower than their marathon pace (a 12:00 min/mile).  Now let's look at the run/walker.  They are going to do 60/30 run/walk for a 12:00 min/mile marathon pace at 10:40/16:00.  The Galloway long run recommendation is to add 2 minutes to the CFMP (12+2=14).  He also says to maintain the same walking pace and the same intervals.  Now here's the magic.  If you maintain the same walking pace and interval durations, there is only one variable left: run pace.  So in order to achieve the 14:00 min/mile Galloway LR pace, you have to slow down the run.  Now where does this 60/30 with 16:00 min walk pace end up to average 14:00.  Well, that's a 13:10 min/mile run.  Why is that important?  That just so happens to fall into the same easy zone as the continuous runner.  If you look back down the chart you can see the continuous runner's easy is 12:51 to 14:11.  The run/walk run pace is 13:10 which falls into that easy zone.  Therefore, the continuous runner and run/walker are reaping similar benefits in the training.  They are both eliciting endurance physiological responses that will help produce countless benefits to make them a faster runner.  Here's the key point- could they accomplish a workout faster than CFMP+9% or CFMP+2 min?  Certainly.  But they wouldn't necessarily be reaping the benefits of the adaptation to endurance pacing.  They'd survive the training, but not necessarily thrive because of it.

3) Balance the training throughout the week - I view training weekly mileage like a wheel.  A single 50 mile run on day 1 and no running on day 2-7 is not the same as doing 50 miles spread over 7 days.  It doesn't have to be equal, but the more the training can be spread out over the week the more beneficial the gains.  You'll spend less time recovering from runs and more time adapting because of them.  That's why I try to slowly build my runners to more training days per week, but maybe less time spent training in any one given run.  One might be concerned about doing less mileage in a single run, but this is overcome because you don't enter runs at near 100% freshness.  Rather you come in with a cumulative fatigue that allows that longer run to simulate not miles 0 to x, but rather miles 10 to x.

4) Balance amongst the pacing - I'm a big proponent of eliciting lots of different benefits throughout the training cycle.  And one of the best ways to do that is to vary the pacing.  Sticking with the 80% easy and 20% hard concept.  Within that 20% hard, you've got anything at or faster than CFMP.  Now I take that 20% and split it up even more.  Different physiologically relevant paces use the muscles differently, elicit different responses, require different recovery timeframes, etc.  So if I can do a 5k workout one day and a HM workout another, I'm challenging the body differently.  I'm allowing certain aspects of the physiological profile to recover during some runs while challenging other parts to adapt.  Doing this helps optimize the benefits gained in a single training cycle.  If I instead do a HM workout twice per week, I might be causing a recover only and no adaptation response by the body since it takes longer to recover than a few days from a HM type workout.  This as @Dis5150 mentioned that in her plan I wrote for her I challenge her with different paces other than Marathon Tempo or Long Run/Easy to elicit a response.  I'm trying to make her faster simultaneously while training to make her be able to run further easier.  I vary her pacing to challenge multiple aspects of her performance.  Now as race day draws closer, the pace should tighten towards goal pace.  So we might have started with 3k pacing in the beginning of the plan 16 weeks out, but if the goal race is a marathon, then we'll be working on marathon pace with only a few weeks to go.  Specialize the body towards the goal race pace and distance.

5) Pay attention to the duration - As is the same for run/walk intervals so is the same across the board.  I'm a big believer that the body views training as TIME x Current Fitness Relevant Pacing.  The body only sees miles through the combination of these factors.  So pace and time matter way more than miles.  So I consider time first when writing a training plan.  How long is the easy day going to be?  60 minutes of easy running, perfect!  Now what's this person's easy pace?  Got it, ok now pace X time and I've got the mileage to tell them.  Mileage is the last piece to the puzzle for me.  Take this example:

Two runners:

Runner A does 1 mile WU + 2 x 1.5 miles @ T w/ 90 second Rest + 1 mile CD (where WU and CD are slow easy pace and T is 60 min race pace)
Runner B does 2 mile WU + 2 x 3 miles @ T w/ 90 second Rest + 2 mile CD

Who did the more challenging workout?  The WU, CD, and T paces are based on their physiological current fitness.  So in essence they are the same, not the same between Runner A and B, but rather the body views them the same.  But Runner B is running a total of 10 miles, whereas Runner A is running 5 miles.  Runner B is doing 6 total miles of T and Runner A is doing 3 miles of T.  Seems like the easy answer would be Runner B is doing the harder workout.  But what if I told you that Runner A's and B's paces were the following:

Runner A: WU/CD = 14:00 min/mile and T = 10:00 min/mile
Runner B: WU/CD = 7:00 min/mile and T = 5:00 min/mile

Do the math and you find that both runners completed the same total duration of workout and same total time spent at T.  They elicited the same exact benefits by running the same duration for the same relevant pace.

So when I write a training plan, I pay attention to the duration of the easy day, the duration of time spent at T or MP, or HMP, the duration of the long run, the duration of rest breaks, the duration of the total weekly training, etc.



I've got plenty of more philosophies and ideas.  In the end, we're all the same and yet we're all different.  It's all about finding what works best for you and trying to become the best you you can be.


----------



## IamTrike

funsizedisaster said:


> I run with headphones because I can't stand the sound of my breathing and my feet hitting the pavement.  If I can hear myself breathe I find it harder to get into a good rhythm.  Or if I can hear other people who are heavily mouth breathing and I mean in the very, very obnoxious sense of mouth breathing.  There is a local guy who every three or four deep breaths will make a loud grunting noise.  I find it very distracting.



I'm someone that get's frustrated with noise too.  Unfortunately I run with Aftershokz headphones, which are awesome when I'm outside and want to remain aware of my surroundings.   They are less awesome when there are loud people next to me on the treadmill.   There is a lady at our gym that smacks herself up and down her legs with cupped hands the whole time she walks on the treadmill.  I am not sure what it's supposed to do to her legs, but it is kind of annoying.  I wish I had closed headphones on the days that she gets on the treadmill next to me.


----------



## kski907

funsizedisaster said:


> Does anyone have a Garmin Forerunner 630? How do the intervals affect the battery life?



I have a Garmin Forerunner 620 and use the interval notification with the vibrate function and got through my 20 miler in 4 1/2hours and still had plenty of battery life left.


----------



## kski907

Happy Winter Solstice everyone!!  Just finished my Chesire cat outfit for the HM last night so 3 done and 1 to go.  Took a stab at sewing my own sparkle skirt.  I'm pleased with how it came out and hopefully it will hold up the 13.1 miles.  I'll be running with my DD who's not a costume gal, but likes funky knee socks.  I got her a pair of Chesire cat ones to wear and now trying to convince her it's cool to twin with mom.  Will see how it plays out on race day.


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> No this is new. It will be nice for sure.



Ummm I don't think this is new.   Here's a picture of the MP of the HP field house for the 2017 marathon wekend

All the shirts for Goofy and Doper runners, Bibs, Prepurchased Merch And Official RunDisney Merch  were all in the HP Field house.   

5k/10k/Half and Full runners picked up their shirts in Jostens.    There is a bigger Disney Merchandise Booth in Josten too.


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> Ummm I don't think this is new.   Here's a picture of the MP of the HP field house for the 2017 marathon wekend
> 
> All the shirts for Goofy and Doper runners, Bibs, Prepurchased Merch And Official RunDisney Merch  were all in the HP Field house.
> 
> 5k/10k/Half and Full runners picked up their shirts in Jostens.    There is a bigger Disney Merchandise Booth in Josten too.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289620


This is the Visa Center this year (formerly Jostens)

 

This is Champion Stadium

 

This is HP


----------



## ZellyB

I'm confused by all your maps.  I'm just showing up and following the signs.


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> This is the Visa Center this year (formerly Jostens)
> 
> View attachment 289622
> 
> This is Champion Stadium
> 
> View attachment 289623
> 
> This is HP
> 
> View attachment 289624



Crap that makes it worse.  In the past years if you were doing Goofy or Dopey you could get everything in HP without needing to go across to visa.  Since this was a smaller number of runners it was usually pretty quick to get in an out.  This setup means everyone is going to do there runDisney merch shopping in HP.


----------



## MissLiss279

IamTrike said:


> Ummm I don't think this is new.   Here's a picture of the MP of the HP field house for the 2017 marathon wekend
> 
> All the shirts for Goofy and Doper runners, Bibs, Prepurchased Merch And Official RunDisney Merch  were all in the HP Field house.
> 
> 5k/10k/Half and Full runners picked up their shirts in Jostens.    There is a bigger Disney Merchandise Booth in Josten too.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289620


Although they did have runDisney merch in the same building as the Dopey bib and shirt pickup the last two years, it wasn’t a very big area and didn’t have everything that the area in the other building had (sorry I get the names of the two buildings mixed up).


----------



## canglim52

Race - Half Marathon
Name (optional) - Christian Anglim
DIS Name - Canglim52
Costume - intense runner
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race meet up? - Yup!
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - front
Expected Pace - 1:40

Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Christian Anglim
DIS Name - Canglim52
Costume - intense runner
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race meet up? - Yup!
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - front
Expected Pace - 3:40


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> Crap that makes it worse.  In the past years if you were doing Goofy or Dopey you could get everything in HP without needing to go across to visa.  Since this was a smaller number of runners it was usually pretty quick to get in an out.  This setup means everyone is going to do there runDisney merch shopping in HP.


While smaller they did this for Wine and Dine this year and it seemed to work. I prefer having all the runDisney merch in one place rather than having to go back and forth.


----------



## MissLiss279

IamTrike said:


> Crap that makes it worse.  In the past years if you were doing Goofy or Dopey you could get everything in HP without needing to go across to visa.  Since this was a smaller number of runners it was usually pretty quick to get in an out.  This setup means everyone is going to do there runDisney merch shopping in HP.


But since the bib pickup is on the upper level, maybe you can avoid the merch area if you want??? You would have to exit and come back in to get upstairs before... so two entrances??


----------



## Tennesotans

Disclosure: My best marathon is 4:03. I used run/walk of 4:28/0:27 for the first 13 miles (and then ran it in).



DopeyBadger said:


> I'll try and take a stab at it!  I'm not a run/walker.  I'm a researcher in Vitamin D who likes to read endurance running scientific articles.  So I'm by no means an expert on physiology or the run/walk method.  But I'll try to explain it.
> 
> 
> Just my two cents and like I said I'm by no means an expert on the subject.



I disagree ("...I'm by no means an expert...") -- that's the best explanation I've read on the science of run/walk 



rteetz said:


> That I’m not sure. I’d have to do more research. There isn’t a lot readily available online. I’d probably have to contact track shack if I wanted to do an in depth history article.



I want to know SIMPLE things... like did they have character photos on the initial running of the Disney Marathon. Its a very clever innovation!


----------



## IamTrike

MissLiss279 said:


> Although they did have runDisney merch in the same building as the Dopey bib and shirt pickup the last two years, it wasn’t a very big area and didn’t have everything that the area in the other building had (sorry I get the names of the two buildings mixed up).


  Yeah it was smaller and I think I wound up going both places anyway because I had friends running other races and had to go with them. 



MissLiss279 said:


> But since the bib pickup is on the upper level, maybe you can avoid the merch area if you want??? You would have to exit and come back in to get upstairs before... so two entrances??


I know for goofy several years ago packet pickup was upstairs in HP.   I think at that point the other races were all downstairs.  I'm just being a grumpy old man. I want to shop for Merch but I don't want a lot of other people to be there and I don't want to pay for early access.  Unfortunately my wants and reality don't align.


----------



## rteetz

Tennesotans said:


> I want to know SIMPLE things... like did they have character photos on the initial running of the Disney Marathon. Its a very clever innovation!


Another good question. I know I saw an article with Jon Hughes and he loves working with Disney entertainment on that kind of stuff.


----------



## LilyJC

rteetz said:


> This is the Visa Center this year (formerly Jostens)
> 
> View attachment 289622
> 
> This is Champion Stadium
> 
> View attachment 289623
> 
> This is HP
> 
> View attachment 289624



Oh man, saw this and am now feeling rather overwhelmed and slightly anxious! I’ve been so spoiled by the easy peasy DLR rD expos!   Definitely grateful these threads exist! They’ve been amazingly helpful and informative!


----------



## Ariel484

LilyJC said:


> Oh man, saw this and am now feeling rather overwhelmed and slightly anxious! I’ve been so spoiled by the easy peasy DLR rD expos!   Definitely grateful these threads exist! They’ve been amazingly helpful and informative!


There are signs and helpful CMs everywhere - I can totally see how it's overwhelming now but it'll be fine!


----------



## courtneybeth

LilyJC said:


> Oh man, saw this and am now feeling rather overwhelmed and slightly anxious! I’ve been so spoiled by the easy peasy DLR rD expos!   Definitely grateful these threads exist! They’ve been amazingly helpful and informative!



You and me both 

So I have race retreat with early expo to pick up Dopey bibs. Hubs opted to skip cheer squad and is only doing the "Daisy" challenge with the 5K and 10K.  So it looks like we're going to be hitting everything at some point. I'll make sure he gets in line early for his bib pick up while I go on a shopping spree


----------



## MRL214

Dis_Yoda said:


> My work is become really big on 'planning' your day now.  So I went overboard with my plan for the first week of 2018.



You're giving me planner envy, especially with all the different colors!


----------



## FFigawi

MissLiss279 said:


> But since the bib pickup is on the upper level, maybe you can avoid the merch area if you want??? You would have to exit and come back in to get upstairs before... so two entrances??



We can only hope. I know in years past, they've funneled everyone from upstairs to downstairs in a kind-of one-way traffic flow. I dread them doing the same again this year if all of the merchandise shoppers have to make the same journey. With a lot of luck, someone will have thought about this and found a way to keep the crowds for upstairs and downstairs separate.


----------



## Dopey Devon

Right I hate to be a bit of a thicko, but, where is the main merchandise bit? I’ve been to dopey 2016 and dark side 2017 so I kinda know where the buildings are but I’m so confused as to which building the main merchandise is in?! 

Y’know just getting my priorities right


----------



## IamTrike

Dis_Yoda said:


> My work is become really big on 'planning' your day now.  So I went overboard with my plan for the first week of 2018.



I have meal envy now.  Poor Shaun doesn't have a lot of time to get cleaned up before Le Cellier.


----------



## rteetz

Dopey Devon said:


> Right I hate to be a bit of a thicko, but, where is the main merchandise bit? I’ve been to dopey 2016 and dark side 2017 so I kinda know where the buildings are but I’m so confused as to which building the main merchandise is in?!
> 
> Y’know just getting my priorities right


When walking in merchandise will be in the building on the left.


----------



## IamTrike

Dopey Devon said:


> Right I hate to be a bit of a thicko, but, where is the main merchandise bit? I’ve been to dopey 2016 and dark side 2017 so I kinda know where the buildings are but I’m so confused as to which building the main merchandise is in?!
> 
> Y’know just getting my priorities right


Based on the pics Rteetz posted .   They've consolidated it down to one Disney Merchandise area.  That will be in HP which is on your left once you get into WWOS just past the baseball stadium.   The other vendors are all in Visa (Formerly Jostens)which is the building on your right as you enter the WWOS complex.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

This set up seemed to work really well at Wine and Dine, I went in the afternoon on the first day and it wasn't crowded at all, and having the merch area be one huge area really seemed to make it feel less claustrophobic since the walkways and everything were spread out and not jammed into a tiny back section of the building. Of course you are talking about a much smaller race weekend so it could still be a disaster zone, but seeing it in action makes me think it could work out pretty well. Or I could totally be wrong and just ignore me....


----------



## funsizedisaster

Dis_Yoda said:


> My work is become really big on 'planning' your day now.  So I went overboard with my plan for the first week of 2018.




I may need to send you our schedule so you can help us figure out where to squeeze in Disney Springs!!! lol


----------



## PrincessV

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> This set up seemed to work really well at Wine and Dine, I went in the afternoon on the first day and it wasn't crowded at all, and having the merch area be one huge area really seemed to make it feel less claustrophobic since the walkways and everything were spread out and not jammed into a tiny back section of the building. Of course you are talking about a much smaller race weekend so it could still be a disaster zone, but seeing it in action makes me think it could work out pretty well. Or I could totally be wrong and just ignore me....


I'm with you - it was a thing of wonder and beauty at W&D, and I think it'll handle the crowds of Marathon weekend really well! SO much better than previous set-ups.


----------



## ZellyB

IamTrike said:


> Unfortunately my wants and reality don't align.



And, this basically sums up the story of my life.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ZellyB said:


> And, this basically sums up the story of my life.


I think our lives really change for the better the day that we realize that we need to stop wanting and start enjoying.


----------



## FlashAM7

Hello everyone! I am signed up for the 2018 Marathon and am so excited for it! Training has gone really well. 

For people who have done Dopey/are doing Dopey, how did you know when you were "ready" to do it? Had you been running for years? Months? I have been running for about a year now, and have made great improvements, but not sure if my body is ready to do a Dopey Challenge yet.


----------



## FFigawi

FlashAM7 said:


> Hello everyone! I am signed up for the 2018 Marathon and am so excited for it! Training has gone really well.
> 
> For people who have done Dopey/are doing Dopey, how did you know when you were "ready" to do it? Had you been running for years? Months? I have been running for about a year now, and have made great improvements, but not sure if my body is ready to do a Dopey Challenge yet.



Training for and running Dopey is no harder than training for and running a full. Lots of people run their first marathon as part of Dopey. If you want to do it, then do it.


----------



## Ariel484

FlashAM7 said:


> Hello everyone! I am signed up for the 2018 Marathon and am so excited for it! Training has gone really well.
> 
> For people who have done Dopey/are doing Dopey, how did you know when you were "ready" to do it? Had you been running for years? Months? I have been running for about a year now, and have made great improvements, but not sure if my body is ready to do a Dopey Challenge yet.


I don't have a great answer for this...I did Dopey because I was already planning on doing the 10th Goofy, then I wanted the Minnie medal...so if I'm doing those 3 races, why not do the 5K, too? I think I'd been running for about 6-7 years.

IMO - If you can follow a marathon training plan, and are in shape to run a marathon, you can do Dopey. 

Physically, I think I could have done it sooner in my running "career" than I did, but I wasn't mentally ready.  I had to know I could do a standalone marathon before doing Goofy (when I did Goofy, Dopey wasn't an official "thing" yet, though most people - myself included - did the unofficial Dopey of 5K + Goofy), and I had to know I could do a half before doing a marathon, etc.  Not everyone else is like that, some will just do Dopey as their first marathon/half, etc.  The other thing to consider is the time you'll put in training, because that is really the hard part* - take a look at marathon/Dopey training plans and look at the mileage and time you'll be putting in for the weeks/months beforehand - can you stick to it? Will you have the time/desire/discipline to follow through on your training plan? Are you cool with most of your weekend at WDW being eaten up by races/naps/recovering?

But I think the fact that you're seriously considering it means you're already on your way to deciding to just go ahead and do it... 

*okay so the other hard part is the 4 early wake-ups.


----------



## kski907

FlashAM7 said:


> Hello everyone! I am signed up for the 2018 Marathon and am so excited for it! Training has gone really well.
> 
> For people who have done Dopey/are doing Dopey, how did you know when you were "ready" to do it? Had you been running for years? Months? I have been running for about a year now, and have made great improvements, but not sure if my body is ready to do a Dopey Challenge yet.




To be honest I never considered being "ready" to do it.  I just wanted to do it so I signed up and started training.  I am truly hoping that my wants and reality DO align in this case.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

IamTrike said:


> I have meal envy now.  Poor Shaun doesn't have a lot of time to get cleaned up before Le Cellier.



We’re at Boardwalk.  It’s walking/boat distance so not too worried.  Worst case - I lose $20.



funsizedisaster said:


> I may need to send you our schedule so you can help us figure out where to squeeze in Disney Springs!!! lol



Sure thing!  Just let me know what you’re doing so far


----------



## Nole95

Hopefully they will have an entrance for those picking up Dopey and Goofy bibs, bags, etc. and another entrance that is merchandise only.

What would be wonderful is if those going in to pick up Dopey/Goofy did not have to exit and then re-enter at some other entrance to get to the merchandise.


----------



## FlashAM7

Ariel484 said:


> I don't have a great answer for this...I did Dopey because I was already planning on doing the 10th Goofy, then I wanted the Minnie medal...so if I'm doing those 3 races, why not do the 5K, too? I think I'd been running for about 6-7 years.
> 
> IMO - If you can follow a marathon training plan, and are in shape to run a marathon, you can do Dopey.
> 
> Physically, I think I could have done it sooner in my running "career" than I did, but I wasn't mentally ready.  I had to know I could do a standalone marathon before doing Goofy (when I did Goofy, Dopey wasn't an official "thing" yet, though most people - myself included - did the unofficial Dopey of 5K + Goofy), and I had to know I could do a half before doing a marathon, etc.  Not everyone else is like that, some will just do Dopey as their first marathon/half, etc.  The other thing to consider is the time you'll put in training, because that is really the hard part* - take a look at marathon/Dopey training plans and look at the mileage and time you'll be putting in for the weeks/months beforehand - can you stick to it? Will you have the time/desire/discipline to follow through on your training plan? Are you cool with most of your weekend at WDW being eaten up by races/naps/recovering?
> 
> But I think the fact that you're seriously considering it means you're already on your way to deciding to just go ahead and do it...
> 
> *okay so the other hard part is the 4 early wake-ups.



You are pretty spot on about most of your assumptions. I haven't had a problem with time commitment to training, and I'm completely fine with most of the race weekend being eaten up by races as I live 18 minutes from Disney currently and can go pretty much any time 

The only way to tell is to run the marathon in a few weeks and see how much I enjoy it!


----------



## Ariel484

FlashAM7 said:


> You are pretty spot on about most of your assumptions. I haven't had a problem with time commitment to training, and I'm completely fine with most of the race weekend being eaten up by races as I live 18 minutes from Disney currently and can go pretty much any time
> 
> The only way to tell is to run the marathon in a few weeks and see how much I enjoy it!


So I'm pretty jealous of your living situation... 

I'm thinking you will enjoy it quite a bit.


----------



## PrincessV

FlashAM7 said:


> For people who have done Dopey/are doing Dopey, how did you know when you were "ready" to do it? Had you been running for years? Months? I have been running for about a year now, and have made great improvements, but not sure if my body is ready to do a Dopey Challenge yet.


At mile 24 of my first marathon (at WDW), I knew without a doubt I could do Goofy. Between miles 24 and 25, I reasoned that if I could do Goofy, there was no reason I couldn't do Dopey. See how you feel during your marathon - you might get your answer there! (But NOT after: please do not look for an answer in the immediate after of a marathon lol!)



Nole95 said:


> Hopefully they will have an entrance for those picking up Dopey and Goofy bibs, bags, etc. and another entrance that is merchandise only.
> 
> What would be wonderful is if those going in to pick up Dopey/Goofy did not have to exit and then re-enter at some other entrance to get to the merchandise.


I can't seem to remember just how it was set up for W&D... I know merch was one way, bibs another, but I think we all entered the main door, then separated.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

Nole95 said:


> Hopefully they will have an entrance for those picking up Dopey and Goofy bibs, bags, etc. and another entrance that is merchandise only.
> 
> What would be wonderful is if those going in to pick up Dopey/Goofy did not have to exit and then re-enter at some other entrance to get to the merchandise.


If I remember correctly, you entered the same door (the main entrance) but then went left to get your bibs on the upper level and went right to go down to the merch floor. From the bib area they had you go around the back and you could exit there or go down the stairs to the merch area. So pretty much yes, they were separated in that sense, but when I went there was zero line to get into the building, so I have no idea how they handle the line up for the opening, I am not sure if they will have separate lines for bib pickup and merch shopping.


----------



## UNCBear24

Nole95 said:


> Hopefully they will have an entrance for those picking up Dopey and Goofy bibs, bags, etc. and another entrance that is merchandise only.
> 
> What would be wonderful is if those going in to pick up Dopey/Goofy did not have to exit and then re-enter at some other entrance to get to the merchandise.





AbbyJaws2003 said:


> If I remember correctly, you entered the same door (the main entrance) but then went left to get your bibs on the upper level and went right to go down to the merch floor. From the bib area they had you go around the back and you could exit there or go down the stairs to the merch area. So pretty much yes, they were separated in that sense, but when I went there was zero line to get into the building, so I have no idea how they handle the line up for the opening, I am not sure if they will have separate lines for bib pickup and merch shopping.


I agree that this was how entry into the HP Center worked for W&D.


----------



## FlashAM7

Just saw this pic from a friend. Looks like marathon setup has officially started! Getting more and more anxious.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

FYI, Snow White fans...today is the 80th Anniversary of it's theatrical debut.


----------



## Simba's Girl

@rteetz read your article-nice! Are you a journalism major? Asking bc that is what my HS senior is wanting to do in college.


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> @rteetz read your article-nice! Are you a journalism major? Asking bc that is what my HS senior is wanting to do in college.


Well that’s a long story. Started as a civil engineering major. Currently journalism but trying to transfer into architecture. I like writing about Disney but not sure that’s career worthy. My dream job is imagineering.


----------



## LilyJC

Ariel484 said:


> There are signs and helpful CMs everywhere - I can totally see how it's overwhelming now but it'll be fine!



Thank you for this - I appreciate the encouragement! 



courtneybeth said:


> You and me both
> 
> So I have race retreat with early expo to pick up Dopey bibs. Hubs opted to skip cheer squad and is only doing the "Daisy" challenge with the 5K and 10K.  So it looks like we're going to be hitting everything at some point. I'll make sure he gets in line early for his bib pick up while I go on a shopping spree



I’m glad I’m not the only one feeling this way!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Well that’s a long story. Started as a civil engineering major. Currently journalism but trying to transfer into architecture. I like writing about Disney but not sure that’s career worthy. My dream job is imagineering.



As a journalist with 10 years under my belt...do something else. You’ll thank me later.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> As a journalist with 10 years under my belt...do something else. You’ll thank me later.


Just have to get into architecture school first...


----------



## lilmc

IamTrike said:


> At Disney races recently my plan has been " run to the next character stop". My goal is to get a picture with every character that's out on the course when I go by



This!! This. Is. Why. I. Live. Ok, not actually why I live, that's exaggerating a little, but this is why I runDisney!


----------



## rteetz

Finish line setup has begun! 

https://twitter.com/baztastic77/status/943968398064717825


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Well that’s a long story. Started as a civil engineering major. Currently journalism but trying to transfer into architecture. I like writing about Disney but not sure that’s career worthy. My dream job is imagineering.



If you really want imagineering - architecture isn’t the route to go - mechanical, electrical or computer would be and do the college program to get your foot in the door. 

<- engineer with friends that went that route


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> If you really want imagineering - architecture isn’t the route to go - mechanical, electrical or computer would be and do the college program to get your foot in the door.
> 
> <- engineer with friends that went that route


I know an architect in imagineering currently. I was civil engineering but at my current school I had many issues with that. 

Imagineering is very broad and there are several routes. I plan on doing CP or a Disney professional internship.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

The GFS weather model shows (on the model map below), a high of 79 degrees at 1:00 PM on Saturday, January 6th.  I noticed on the precip map (below the temp map) that there's a large coastal storm off the Mid Atlantic coast at this time which means there is likely a cold front dragging behind it.  That might mean thunderstorms for the southeast on the 7th.  At a high of 79 degrees on Saturday and a cold front sweeping thru, it would make sense that there could be thunderstorms. There's a hint of that on this Saturday map so maybe it would be more like late Saturday then early Sunday.  Still a ways off.  Just have to wait and see.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Finish line setup has begun!
> 
> https://twitter.com/baztastic77/status/943968398064717825



I walked through the first section of Finish Line bleachers at Epcot yesterday!


----------



## Keels

Jim Tancredi said:


> The GFS weather model shows (on the model map below), a high of 79 degrees at 1:00 PM on Saturday, January 6th.  I noticed on the precip map (below the temp map) that there's a large coastal storm off the Mid Atlantic coast at this time which means there is likely a cold front dragging behind it.  That might mean thunderstorms for the southeast on the 7th.  At a high of 79 degrees on Saturday and a cold front sweeping thru, it would make sense that there could be thunderstorms. There's a hint of that on this Saturday map so maybe it would be more like late Saturday then early Sunday.  Still a ways off.  Just have to wait and see.



Just promise us that you won’t be like our version of Jim Cantore ... showing up when the bad weather is rolling in!


----------



## SunDial

Keels said:


> Just promise us that you won’t be like our version of Jim Cantore ... showing up when the bad weather is rolling in!



I love the commercial they did with Jim Cantore showing him going on normal vacation and everybody running away from him when they saw him.


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> Just promise us that you won’t be like our version of Jim Cantore ... showing up when the bad weather is rolling in!





SunDial said:


> I love the commercial they did with Jim Cantore showing him going on normal vacation and everybody running away from him when they saw him.



Don't let him near the course.


----------



## lilmc

I entered my Photo Pass codes from my bib number into my Memory Maker. Will that work so far out?


----------



## TCB in FLA

Simba's Girl said:


> @rteetz read your article-nice! Are you a journalism major? Asking bc that is what my HS senior is wanting to do in college.


As a newspaper journalism graduate from a top j-school, I would advise another field. Out of all my classmates, just *one* is still in the industry. The newspapers I worked at now have a third to a half of the staff they had 25 years ago (and one is out of business). Encourage the writing, absolutely, but expand the field of study. JMHO.


----------



## courtneybeth

TCB in FLA said:


> As a newspaper journalism graduate from a top j-school, I would advise another field. Out of all my classmates, just *one* is still in the industry. The newspapers I worked at now have a third to a half of the staff they had 25 years ago (and one is out of business). Encourage the writing, absolutely, but expand the field of study. JMHO.



+1 to this advice.   Nothing wrong with marketing or a business degree - you can be a MarCom person


----------



## Keels

TCB in FLA said:


> As a newspaper journalism graduate from a top j-school, I would advise another field. Out of all my classmates, just *one* is still in the industry. The newspapers I worked at now have a third to a half of the staff they had 25 years ago (and one is out of business). Encourage the writing, absolutely, but expand the field of study. JMHO.



My husband is the only journalism guy I know still working in the field (and I was a sports journalist for over a decade myself ... without a journalism degree either), so this is #ReppedForRealTalk

And my husband is no longer in print journalism either.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Just promise us that you won’t be like our version of Jim Cantore ... showing up when the bad weather is rolling in!



No, that's Charles. The weather was always the opposite of what he planned


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> No, that's Charles. The weather was always the opposite of what he planned



I need it to stay exactly like it is right now, OK?


----------



## wdwjoe13

Been an interesting year training wise, so just hoping to have fun and enjoy the races, especially the last 6 miles on Sunday.

Race - 5k
Name (optional) - Joe
DIS Name - wdwjoe
Costume - N/A
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race meet up? - Questionable
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - back
Expected Pace - 9:00 mile

Race - 10k
Name (optional) - Joe
DIS Name - wdwjoe
Costume - N/A
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race meet up? - Questionable
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - back
Expected Pace - 9:00 mile

Race - Half
Name (optional) - Joe
DIS Name - wdwjoe
Costume - N/A
Corral - A, but starting with wife in B (she is very first bib in B)
Planning to attend the Pre-race meet up? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - back
Expected Pace - 10:30 mile.  This will be 5 months after giving birth to our son, and she is training at about a 10 minute mile, so we shall see.  

Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Joe
DIS Name - wdwjoe
Costume - N/A
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race meet up? - Likely
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - back
Expected Pace - 9:30 mile


----------



## bananabean

Well my Dopey sim last week was interrupted.  My grandmother ended up going into hospice on Sunday and she passed away two nights ago.  With everything going on and the funeral in the morning, I haven’t done any running.  And I know she wouldn’t want me to be upset.  She was always so excited to see pics from the races - especially the character and medal pics (Grammys know what’s _really_ important when it comes to running).  But it’s hard to want to do anything but lay in bed right now.  Since my office is closed on Monday, I’m going to try and get out and do a mini sim this weekend (hopefully 5/10/20).  I leave next Saturday for Florida and I’m going to try and do exactly what she would want me to do - have a good time and enjoy myself in Disney with my friends.


----------



## Keels

bananabean said:


> Well my Dopey sim last week was interrupted.  My grandmother ended up going into hospice on Sunday and she passed away two nights ago.  With everything going on and the funeral in the morning, I haven’t done any running.  And I know she wouldn’t want me to be upset.  She was always so excited to see pics from the races - especially the character and medal pics (Grammys know what’s _really_ important when it comes to running).  But it’s hard to want to do anything but lay in bed right now.  Since my office is closed on Monday, I’m going to try and get out and do a mini sim this weekend (hopefully 5/10/20).  I leave next Saturday for Florida and I’m going to try and do exactly what she would want me to do - have a good time and enjoy myself in Disney with my friends.



I'm so sorry for your loss. I'll send up good thoughts in the morning for you!


----------



## SheHulk

bananabean said:


> Well my Dopey sim last week was interrupted.  My grandmother ended up going into hospice on Sunday and she passed away two nights ago.  With everything going on and the funeral in the morning, I haven’t done any running.  And I know she wouldn’t want me to be upset.  She was always so excited to see pics from the races - especially the character and medal pics (Grammys know what’s _really_ important when it comes to running).  But it’s hard to want to do anything but lay in bed right now.  Since my office is closed on Monday, I’m going to try and get out and do a mini sim this weekend (hopefully 5/10/20).  I leave next Saturday for Florida and I’m going to try and do exactly what she would want me to do - have a good time and enjoy myself in Disney with my friends.


I'm sorry bananabean.


----------



## JClimacus

bananabean said:


> Well my Dopey sim last week was interrupted.  My grandmother ended up going into hospice on Sunday and she passed away two nights ago.  With everything going on and the funeral in the morning, I haven’t done any running.  And I know she wouldn’t want me to be upset.  She was always so excited to see pics from the races - especially the character and medal pics (Grammys know what’s _really_ important when it comes to running).  But it’s hard to want to do anything but lay in bed right now.  Since my office is closed on Monday, I’m going to try and get out and do a mini sim this weekend (hopefully 5/10/20).  I leave next Saturday for Florida and I’m going to try and do exactly what she would want me to do - have a good time and enjoy myself in Disney with my friends.



Sorry to hear of your loss... and I hope you are still able to enjoy Disney!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

bananabean said:


> Well my Dopey sim last week was interrupted.  My grandmother ended up going into hospice on Sunday and she passed away two nights ago.  With everything going on and the funeral in the morning, I haven’t done any running.  And I know she wouldn’t want me to be upset.  She was always so excited to see pics from the races - especially the character and medal pics (Grammys know what’s _really_ important when it comes to running).  But it’s hard to want to do anything but lay in bed right now.  Since my office is closed on Monday, I’m going to try and get out and do a mini sim this weekend (hopefully 5/10/20).  I leave next Saturday for Florida and I’m going to try and do exactly what she would want me to do - have a good time and enjoy myself in Disney with my friends.



So sorry for your loss.  I hope getting back and doing the mini sim will help you heal.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

bananabean said:


> Well my Dopey sim last week was interrupted.  My grandmother ended up going into hospice on Sunday and she passed away two nights ago.  With everything going on and the funeral in the morning, I haven’t done any running.  And I know she wouldn’t want me to be upset.  She was always so excited to see pics from the races - especially the character and medal pics (Grammys know what’s _really_ important when it comes to running).  But it’s hard to want to do anything but lay in bed right now.  Since my office is closed on Monday, I’m going to try and get out and do a mini sim this weekend (hopefully 5/10/20).  I leave next Saturday for Florida and I’m going to try and do exactly what she would want me to do - have a good time and enjoy myself in Disney with my friends.



Sorry for your loss.


----------



## DopeyBadger

bananabean said:


> Well my Dopey sim last week was interrupted.  My grandmother ended up going into hospice on Sunday and she passed away two nights ago.  With everything going on and the funeral in the morning, I haven’t done any running.  And I know she wouldn’t want me to be upset.  She was always so excited to see pics from the races - especially the character and medal pics (Grammys know what’s _really_ important when it comes to running).  But it’s hard to want to do anything but lay in bed right now.  Since my office is closed on Monday, I’m going to try and get out and do a mini sim this weekend (hopefully 5/10/20).  I leave next Saturday for Florida and I’m going to try and do exactly what she would want me to do - have a good time and enjoy myself in Disney with my friends.



Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Anisum

bananabean said:


> Well my Dopey sim last week was interrupted.  My grandmother ended up going into hospice on Sunday and she passed away two nights ago.  With everything going on and the funeral in the morning, I haven’t done any running.  And I know she wouldn’t want me to be upset.  She was always so excited to see pics from the races - especially the character and medal pics (Grammys know what’s _really_ important when it comes to running).  But it’s hard to want to do anything but lay in bed right now.  Since my office is closed on Monday, I’m going to try and get out and do a mini sim this weekend (hopefully 5/10/20).  I leave next Saturday for Florida and I’m going to try and do exactly what she would want me to do - have a good time and enjoy myself in Disney with my friends.


Sorry for your loss.



Keels said:


> I need it to stay exactly like it is right now, OK?


But you packed all those winter clothes. If you get to use them at least you'll be able to justify bringing them to Mr. Keels.


----------



## LSUfan4444

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> I run as well, I didn't think that was something that needed to be looked down on either.



My only "issues" with runners and music are the obvious communication issues they can present if the runner isn't paying attention or had it too loud and then on race day its less people to talk to. For a race like Disney it isn't that big of an issue because there will be enough people around without headphones but it's taken alot of the joy out of smaller local/regional races when everyone within a .10 mi radius of you has head phones in. 

Races are a good way to show community support, meet new people and make some long runs not be so miserable but when you're essentially running alone it takes alot of the fun out for me.


----------



## LSUfan4444

IamTrike said:


> Crap that makes it worse.  In the past years if you were doing Goofy or Dopey you could get everything in HP without needing to go across to visa.  Since this was a smaller number of runners it was usually pretty quick to get in an out.  *This setup means everyone is going to do there runDisney merch shopping in HP*.



Thats how it was the last few times I've done it as well.


----------



## cavepig

lilmc said:


> I entered my Photo Pass codes from my bib number into my Memory Maker. Will that work so far out?


I do mine a few hours after the race(s), it will say there are no photos yet if it's too early...but then I'll go back on later and I'll have photos show up without reentering it.   But, then I've also sometimes had to reenter the number before they show up, like once it's got at least one associated to my number it will take the code. So, it may or may not have taken it this early, but you can always just reenter it after if you aren't seeing any.



bananabean said:


> Well my Dopey sim last week was interrupted.  My grandmother ended up going into hospice on Sunday and she passed away two nights ago.  With everything going on and the funeral in the morning, I haven’t done any running.  And I know she wouldn’t want me to be upset.  She was always so excited to see pics from the races - especially the character and medal pics (Grammys know what’s _really_ important when it comes to running).  But it’s hard to want to do anything but lay in bed right now.  Since my office is closed on Monday, I’m going to try and get out and do a mini sim this weekend (hopefully 5/10/20).  I leave next Saturday for Florida and I’m going to try and do exactly what she would want me to do - have a good time and enjoy myself in Disney with my friends.


 So, sorry for your loss, I'm sure she'll be there cheering you on in spirit.


----------



## Simba's Girl

TCB in FLA said:


> As a newspaper journalism graduate from a top j-school, I would advise another field. Out of all my classmates, just *one* is still in the industry. The newspapers I worked at now have a third to a half of the staff they had 25 years ago (and one is out of business). Encourage the writing, absolutely, but expand the field of study. JMHO.



Oh I do encourage writing (trying to get her to do science writing actually) but of course I don't know _anything (_former technologist in a DNA lab)  

At least this is something more marketable from what she was originally wanting to do-theatre.


----------



## LSUfan4444

lilmc said:


> I entered my Photo Pass codes from my bib number into my Memory Maker. Will that work so far out?


How does that process work for an AP holder?


----------



## Simba's Girl

bananabean said:


> Well my Dopey sim last week was interrupted.  My grandmother ended up going into hospice on Sunday and she passed away two nights ago.  With everything going on and the funeral in the morning, I haven’t done any running.  And I know she wouldn’t want me to be upset.  She was always so excited to see pics from the races - especially the character and medal pics (Grammys know what’s _really_ important when it comes to running).  But it’s hard to want to do anything but lay in bed right now.  Since my office is closed on Monday, I’m going to try and get out and do a mini sim this weekend (hopefully 5/10/20).  I leave next Saturday for Florida and I’m going to try and do exactly what she would want me to do - have a good time and enjoy myself in Disney with my friends.



So sorry for your loss.


----------



## lhermiston

bananabean said:


> Well my Dopey sim last week was interrupted.  My grandmother ended up going into hospice on Sunday and she passed away two nights ago.  With everything going on and the funeral in the morning, I haven’t done any running.  And I know she wouldn’t want me to be upset.  She was always so excited to see pics from the races - especially the character and medal pics (Grammys know what’s _really_ important when it comes to running).  But it’s hard to want to do anything but lay in bed right now.  Since my office is closed on Monday, I’m going to try and get out and do a mini sim this weekend (hopefully 5/10/20).  I leave next Saturday for Florida and I’m going to try and do exactly what she would want me to do - have a good time and enjoy myself in Disney with my friends.



I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

bananabean said:


> But it’s hard to want to do anything but lay in bed right now...



@bananabean Sorry for your loss. My situation is different, but believe me, I know the 'hard to do anything but lay in bed' part. I'm going to try to get out for 3 miles today for the first time in 13 days (13? is that possible? I believe that is my longest non-running streak in 15 years or more).

Get out there and do your sim and have a good time in Florida.

Make Grammy proud!


----------



## jmasgat

@bananabean So sorry to hear about your grandmother,


Now why is the weather for Jan 5 showing like an outlier on accuweather? If it's going to get colder, I vote for Sunday.  That profile would be wonderful!


----------



## BikeFan

@bananabean & @OldSlowGoofyGuy So sorry to hear you both are going through some rough patches right now.  Hope things get better soon!


----------



## FFigawi

@bananabean sorry for your loss


----------



## cavepig

LSUfan4444 said:


> How does that process work for an AP holder?


You still put your code in for each race. Then after they show up you can download them, it's the same as when you buy Memory Maker.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Firstly @bananabean  I am sorry to hear of the sadness your family is experiencing.

Secondly, and of much less weight: Do we know when can we expect to see pictures of the merchandise (race shirts)??


----------



## dta87

@bananabean sorry for your loss


----------



## Ariel484

@bananabean I’m so sorry.


----------



## jeanigor

Sailormoon2 said:


> Firstly @bananabean  I am sorry to hear of the sadness your family is experiencing.
> 
> Secondly, and of much less weight: Do we know when can we expect to see pictures of the merchandise (race shirts)??



From someone who has the early access on Wednesday? They seem to have been cutting back on a lot of previews to help curtail the non-race community shoppers.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUfan4444 said:


> My only "issues" with runners and music are the obvious communication issues they can present


I totally agree, people have to be aware of their surroundings for sure! I wear mine just loud enough to take away the silence and to hide a bit of the sounds that annoy me. Most of the time I can't even remember what song has played or anything. More like having the TV on in the background while you do other stuff around the house! I always run alone, training or in races so it just breaks up the time for me. Every once in a while on a training run I will hear a song come on and crank it up a little to jam out, but then it goes right back down after. At races I have been known to pull them out at certain points too. Typically at Disney I have them in at the beginning, take them out at MK, put the back in around cone alley and then the are taken out for good when I get to Epcot (so basically World Drive is my headphone space). I don't need them to run, and I have run without them, I just do better when I have them.

Edited to add: I can also be a painful introvert, so to your point on that it may be a way to hide a bit in a crowd... but I am working on that.


----------



## Sailormoon2

jeanigor said:


> From someone who has the early access on Wednesday? They seem to have been cutting back on a lot of previews to help curtail the non-race community shoppers.


Well that totally makes sense, and I kind of applaud it, in that case.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

@bananabean I am so sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you and your family!


----------



## DopeyBadger

*2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2017_12_22*

Alright, attached you will find the current version of the 2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List! Please review your information for mistakes/errors. Also, please let me know if you have any follow-up questions. When I get more runners info, I'll update it again. Currently we have:

5k - 59 runners (46 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
10k - 63 runners (49 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
HM - 74 runners (48 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
M - 88 runners (74 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)

Excited to share the race course with you all!


----------



## Dis5150

bananabean said:


> Well my Dopey sim last week was interrupted.  My grandmother ended up going into hospice on Sunday and she passed away two nights ago.  With everything going on and the funeral in the morning, I haven’t done any running.  And I know she wouldn’t want me to be upset.  She was always so excited to see pics from the races - especially the character and medal pics (Grammys know what’s _really_ important when it comes to running).  But it’s hard to want to do anything but lay in bed right now.  Since my office is closed on Monday, I’m going to try and get out and do a mini sim this weekend (hopefully 5/10/20).  I leave next Saturday for Florida and I’m going to try and do exactly what she would want me to do - have a good time and enjoy myself in Disney with my friends.


So, so sorry for your loss. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Anisum

Sailormoon2 said:


> Secondly, and of much less weight: Do we know when can we expect to see pictures of the merchandise (race shirts)??


Last year they posted the merch preview the day before the expo opened. This year they did Princess the day before the expo opened, Star Wars the day of the expo opening, and I'm not sure they previewed Wine & Dine at all.

Edit: I didn't mention DL races because they've always seemed less consistent with the time they post their merch previews.


jeanigor said:


> From someone who has the early access on Wednesday? They seem to have been cutting back on a lot of previews to help curtail the non-race community shoppers.


Would you (or anyone else who has early access) be willing to post whether they decided to do two entrances to HP Field House or whether they expect everyone regardless of whether they are picking up bibs or purchasing merch to wait in the same line?


----------



## Princess KP

bananabean said:


> Well my Dopey sim last week was interrupted.  My grandmother ended up going into hospice on Sunday and she passed away two nights ago.  With everything going on and the funeral in the morning, I haven’t done any running.  And I know she wouldn’t want me to be upset.  She was always so excited to see pics from the races - especially the character and medal pics (Grammys know what’s _really_ important when it comes to running).  But it’s hard to want to do anything but lay in bed right now.  Since my office is closed on Monday, I’m going to try and get out and do a mini sim this weekend (hopefully 5/10/20).  I leave next Saturday for Florida and I’m going to try and do exactly what she would want me to do - have a good time and enjoy myself in Disney with my friends.


So sorry for your loss


----------



## Baloo in MI

bananabean said:


> Well my Dopey sim last week was interrupted.  My grandmother ended up going into hospice on Sunday and she passed away two nights ago.  With everything going on and the funeral in the morning, I haven’t done any running.  And I know she wouldn’t want me to be upset.  She was always so excited to see pics from the races - especially the character and medal pics (Grammys know what’s _really_ important when it comes to running).  But it’s hard to want to do anything but lay in bed right now.  Since my office is closed on Monday, I’m going to try and get out and do a mini sim this weekend (hopefully 5/10/20).  I leave next Saturday for Florida and I’m going to try and do exactly what she would want me to do - have a good time and enjoy myself in Disney with my friends.




I am so sorry for your loss.  Good luck with your simulation. Sometimes running can really help.


----------



## Jamian

Kind of a lurker around here but doing my first runDisney weekend has me too excited not to post!

Race - 5k
Name (optional) - Jay
DIS Name - Jamian
Costume - N/A
Corral - A (dropping back to run (walk) with my dad for this one though)
Planning to attend the Pre-race meet up? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 15:00?

Race - 10k
Name (optional) - Jay
DIS Name - Jamian
Costume - N/A
Corral - A
Planning to attend the Pre-race meet up? - Most likely
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 10:00

Race - Half
Name (optional) - Jay
DIS Name - Jamian
Costume - N/A
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race meet up? - Most likely
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 10:00

Race - Marathon
Name (optional) - Jay
DIS Name - Jamian
Costume - N/A
Corral - B
Planning to attend the Pre-race meet up? - Most likely
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 11:00

Cheers, Jay


----------



## drummerwife

@bananabean so sorry for your loss. Sending you prayers and wishes for comfort at this difficult time.


----------



## Dis5150

What the what?? What happened to Friday? So glad the forecast will change 100 times before then! (sorry it is gigantic - my computer is having major issues today!)


----------



## ef22

bananabean said:


> Well my Dopey sim last week was interrupted.  My grandmother ended up going into hospice on Sunday and she passed away two nights ago.  With everything going on and the funeral in the morning, I haven’t done any running.  And I know she wouldn’t want me to be upset.  She was always so excited to see pics from the races - especially the character and medal pics (Grammys know what’s _really_ important when it comes to running).  But it’s hard to want to do anything but lay in bed right now.  Since my office is closed on Monday, I’m going to try and get out and do a mini sim this weekend (hopefully 5/10/20).  I leave next Saturday for Florida and I’m going to try and do exactly what she would want me to do - have a good time and enjoy myself in Disney with my friends.


So sorry - it's always tough to lose a grandmother, and it's even worse in the holiday season.  Hopefully your running will get you through this difficult time.


----------



## rteetz

bananabean said:


> Well my Dopey sim last week was interrupted.  My grandmother ended up going into hospice on Sunday and she passed away two nights ago.  With everything going on and the funeral in the morning, I haven’t done any running.  And I know she wouldn’t want me to be upset.  She was always so excited to see pics from the races - especially the character and medal pics (Grammys know what’s _really_ important when it comes to running).  But it’s hard to want to do anything but lay in bed right now.  Since my office is closed on Monday, I’m going to try and get out and do a mini sim this weekend (hopefully 5/10/20).  I leave next Saturday for Florida and I’m going to try and do exactly what she would want me to do - have a good time and enjoy myself in Disney with my friends.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## FlashAM7

Keels said:


> I need it to stay exactly like it is right now, OK?


In Orlando it was 84 degrees yesterday, I'm hoping it will be about 40 degrees colder come race day, lol.


----------



## FlashAM7

Dis5150 said:


> What the what?? What happened to Friday? So glad the forecast will change 100 times before then! (sorry it is gigantic - my computer is having major issues today!)
> 
> View attachment 289721


Friday's weather would be perfect! If we could only have that weather for the entire weekend


----------



## IamTrike

FFigawi said:


> No, that's Charles. The weather was always the opposite of what he planned


  Yeah.   I miss him. 



bananabean said:


> Well my Dopey sim last week was interrupted.  My grandmother ended up going into hospice on Sunday and she passed away two nights ago.  With everything going on and the funeral in the morning, I haven’t done any running.  And I know she wouldn’t want me to be upset.  She was always so excited to see pics from the races - especially the character and medal pics (Grammys know what’s _really_ important when it comes to running).  But it’s hard to want to do anything but lay in bed right now.  Since my office is closed on Monday, I’m going to try and get out and do a mini sim this weekend (hopefully 5/10/20).  I leave next Saturday for Florida and I’m going to try and do exactly what she would want me to do - have a good time and enjoy myself in Disney with my friends.



I'm so sorry for your loss



Anisum said:


> But you packed all those winter clothes. If you get to use them at least you'll be able to justify bringing them to Mr. Keels.


  I'm perfectly fine with helping make that explanation if it means it's not ridiculously cold at the start. 



LSUfan4444 said:


> My only "issues" with runners and music are the obvious communication issues they can present if the runner isn't paying attention or had it too loud and then on race day its less people to talk to. For a race like Disney it isn't that big of an issue because there will be enough people around without headphones but it's taken alot of the joy out of smaller local/regional races when everyone within a .10 mi radius of you has head phones in.
> 
> Races are a good way to show community support, meet new people and make some long runs not be so miserable but when you're essentially running alone it takes alot of the fun out for me.


Yeah I understand how music can help people and if someone has trained with music I can see how it would make it more comfortable to race with it.   I'd suggest running with only one headphone in though.  As we've seen there are going to be people of varying paces in a lot of the corrals, that means there is going to be a lot of passing.  It's really frustrating to have people run into you, when you call out "passing on your left/right" because they aren't paying attention, didn't hear you and aren't holding a consistent line. 

I run a lot on local greenways/trails and I am always shocked by the number of people that are running with both headphones in and music turned up load enough that they can't hear me approaching.  They wind up freaked out when I pass them.  

At the advice of people on this forum I wound up buying some aftershokz. I love running with them as I can have music playing but it doesn't block any of the noise from my surroundings. 



LSUfan4444 said:


> Thats how it was the last few times I've done it as well.


Yeah I pretty much only do marathon weekend (Since they cancelled the Everest Challenge) so I haven't gotten to experience it with that setup.  I think of the last 7 MWs all the recent ones had the Main runDisney Merch in Visa/Jostens with a smaller setup of it in HP. 




Anisum said:


> Last year they posted the merch preview the day before the expo opened. This year they did Princess the day before the expo opened, Star Wars the day of the expo opening, and I'm not sure they previewed Wine & Dine at all.
> 
> Edit: I didn't mention DL races because they've always seemed less consistent with the time they post their merch previews.
> 
> Would you (or anyone else who has early access) be willing to post whether they decided to do two entrances to HP Field House or whether they expect everyone regardless of whether they are picking up bibs or purchasing merch to wait in the same line?


  I'm guessing pics of lines and merch will start showing up here pretty shortly after the early entrance opens up.


----------



## rteetz

FlashAM7 said:


> Friday's weather would be perfect! If we could only have that weather for the entire weekend


I’d rather not have races in the 30s. Give me 40s and 50s. Coming from Wisconsin I get sick of running in layers.


----------



## Chaitali

@bananabean I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Glad we're not doing the expo until the afternoon!  (Yay for having to work in the morning!)


----------



## VAfamily1998

DopeyBadger said:


> *2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2017_12_22*
> 
> Alright, attached you will find the current version of the 2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List! Please review your information for mistakes/errors. Also, please let me know if you have any follow-up questions. When I get more runners info, I'll update it again. Currently we have:
> 
> 5k - 59 runners (46 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 10k - 63 runners (49 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> HM - 74 runners (48 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> M - 88 runners (74 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 
> Excited to share the race course with you all!



That spreadsheet is AMAZING!    Thank you, DopeyBadger!


----------



## FlashAM7

rteetz said:


> I’d rather not have races in the 30s. Give me 40s and 50s. Coming from Wisconsin I get sick of running in layers.


I am from Wisconsin too! And although the Florida weather has thinned my blood, I still think the ideal marathon running temperature is 45-50 degrees. However, I'd rather run in 37 degrees over 60 degrees any day.


----------



## FlashAM7

What I have learned is that predicting weather patterns more than 10 days in advance is pretty much pointless. Guess we will wait until next week to get a better idea of temps.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FlashAM7 said:


> What I have learned is that predicting weather patterns more than 10 days in advance is pretty much pointless. Guess we will wait until next week to get a better idea of temps.



(really more than like  5 days in advance)


----------



## Sailormoon2

FlashAM7 said:


> Friday's weather would be perfect! If we could only have that weather for the entire weekend


NOOOOOOOoooooooooo!! (I may be partial to the warmth).


----------



## SunDial

bananabean said:


> Well my Dopey sim last week was interrupted.  My grandmother ended up going into hospice on Sunday and she passed away two nights ago.  With everything going on and the funeral in the morning, I haven’t done any running.  And I know she wouldn’t want me to be upset.  She was always so excited to see pics from the races - especially the character and medal pics (Grammys know what’s _really_ important when it comes to running).  But it’s hard to want to do anything but lay in bed right now.  Since my office is closed on Monday, I’m going to try and get out and do a mini sim this weekend (hopefully 5/10/20).  I leave next Saturday for Florida and I’m going to try and do exactly what she would want me to do - have a good time and enjoy myself in Disney with my friends.



So sorry for your loss.


----------



## IamTrike

FlashAM7 said:


> What I have learned is that predicting weather patterns more than 10 days in advance is pretty much pointless. Guess we will wait until next week to get a better idea of temps.


The point of this weather speculation now isn't to actually figure out what the weather is going to be.  It's just fun to speculate and obsesses.   When I fly down for Dopey on Tuesday I'm guessing there's only a 50% chance that the forecasted weather for that Sunday is accurate.


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> The point of this weather speculation now isn't to actually figure out what the weather is going to be.  It's just fun to speculate and obsesses.   When I fly down for Dopey on Tuesday I'm guessing there's only a 50% chance that the forecasted weather for that Sunday is accurate.


It gives us Disney obsessed, taper crazy, impatient people something to do


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> It gives us Disney obsessed, taper crazy, impatient people something to do



Rearrange your FP+ or Dining Reservations as well!


----------



## PrincessV

Weather... as a Floridian, I'm used to checking the forecast daily this time of year: dressing for work when it's 80* and sunny is rather different than dressing for 50* and pouring rain! It really is too early to forecast anything very day-specific, _but_... all outlets are forecasting a front near marathon weekend. Could be a weak front, could be a strong front, could come faster than expected and be gone by the time races start, could come in the middle of them, could stall and hit after we're done. All unknown. Which is causing me stress. I _need_ to get a full, official Dopey done so I can put it to rest, lol!


----------



## FlashAM7

rteetz said:


> It gives us Disney obsessed, taper crazy, impatient people something to do


It stresses me out too much


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

I really don't care what the weather is - hot, cold, humid, rain, wind, whatever... just no thunderstorms again!!! Two years in a row would break me I think! Since I am only running the half again this year I would really really like to get this race in. Second times the charm, right?


----------



## FlashAM7

Dis_Yoda said:


> (really more than like  5 days in advance)


True, but at least the 10 day forecast has SOME chance of being accurate. Beyond 10 days is anyone's guess.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@PrincessV I'm with you, in that I don't really care what we run in (although I'd prefer it not rain) I just want us to DO ALL THE RUNS!!


----------



## PCFriar80

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> I really don't care what the weather is - hot, cold, humid, rain, wind, whatever... just no thunderstorms again!!! Two years in a row would break me I think! Since I am only running the half again this year I would really really like to get this race in. *Second times the charm, right?*



I think it's third time, but who's counting?    Plus, there's a no math rule anyway!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

PCFriar80 said:


> I think it's third time, but who's counting?  Plus, there's a no math rule anyway!


Sorry, I meant second time for me personally trying to do the WDW Half! 

#math


----------



## Barca33Runner

This thread is out of control. I can't keep up.


----------



## JeffW

Barca33Runner said:


> This thread is out of control. I can't keep up.


We're all tapering and don't know what to do with all the extra time on our hands


----------



## michigandergirl

DopeyBadger said:


> *2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2017_12_22*
> 
> Alright, attached you will find the current version of the 2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List! Please review your information for mistakes/errors. Also, please let me know if you have any follow-up questions. When I get more runners info, I'll update it again. Currently we have:
> 
> 5k - 59 runners (46 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 10k - 63 runners (49 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> HM - 74 runners (48 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> M - 88 runners (74 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 
> Excited to share the race course with you all!



Thank you for doing this - it's so awesome! I just have one minor change: I'm switching the 10K & Half costumes, so Dory inspired for 10K and Mrs. Incredible for the half. Thanks!!


----------



## Grumpy_42K

In 2010 the meteorologists predicted the WDW Marathon on Ice Weekend perfectly more than 10 days out.

I used to live one mile North of the Magic Kingdom in a new subdivision in Winter Garden called Independence.
(So close I could occasionally hear the MK Train whistle as it passed the North side.)
I was obsessing on the Goofy Challenge and the weather reports that year.
It was more than ten days before race weekend and they projected the coming weekend in the 40's followed by a Canadian front pushing down the following (marathon) weekend to get down in the 20's. 
I hoped and prayed that they got it wrong.
Doh! Sadly they were spot on.
The rest is history.

I will say the majority of WDW marathons in the past 11 years are low to mid 60's at the start.
I usually wear sleeveless shirt/tank and shorts and find myself sweating before I start.
That said, even at that temp you will see people in jackets, gloves, blankets etc.


----------



## croach

bananabean said:


> Well my Dopey sim last week was interrupted.  My grandmother ended up going into hospice on Sunday and she passed away two nights ago.  With everything going on and the funeral in the morning, I haven’t done any running.  And I know she wouldn’t want me to be upset.  She was always so excited to see pics from the races - especially the character and medal pics (Grammys know what’s _really_ important when it comes to running).  But it’s hard to want to do anything but lay in bed right now.  Since my office is closed on Monday, I’m going to try and get out and do a mini sim this weekend (hopefully 5/10/20).  I leave next Saturday for Florida and I’m going to try and do exactly what she would want me to do - have a good time and enjoy myself in Disney with my friends.



Sorry to hear about your grandmother. Hope your sim goes ok and you are able to enjoy Disney.


----------



## croach

See everyone is watching Orlando weather. The only thing I care about is my local weather and making sure I can get to Orlando! Everything after that is all good.


----------



## Sailormoon2

croach said:


> The only thing I care about is my local weather and making sure I can get to Orlando!


+1 to this!!


----------



## FlashAM7

I would be curious to see a historical chart of the starting temps for every Disney Marathon


----------



## rteetz

FlashAM7 said:


> I would be curious to see a historical chart of the starting temps for every Disney Marathon


It would be all over the place.


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> It gives us Disney obsessed, taper crazy, impatient people something to do



Some people are still finishing Christmas shopping...



croach said:


> See everyone is watching Orlando weather. The only thing I care about is my local weather and making sure I can get to Orlando! Everything after that is all good.



Same. Right now I'm more concerned about tonight's ice and the Christmas snow. Once our arrival day is in the 10 day I'll obsess about local weather and getting out!


----------



## FlashAM7

As long as my beer tastes good at the finish line, the temperature won't matter


----------



## Sailormoon2

FlashAM7 said:


> As long as my beer tastes good at the finish line, the temperature won't matter


All beer taste good at a finishing line!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

FlashAM7 said:


> I would be curious to see a historical chart of the starting temps for every Disney Marathon


*
 
*
Not every, but the last 6 years worth of data during days and times around the time of Marathon Weekend.  T+D is Temperature + Dew Point.  Most people (but not all) prefer racing around a T+D of 100.  Most people (but not all) don't like racing around a T+D of 130 or above.


----------



## FFigawi

Sailormoon2 said:


> All beer taste good at a finishing line!!



Not true. ABInBev products do not taste good anywhere.


----------



## Sailormoon2

DopeyBadger said:


> Not every, but the last 6 years worth of data during days and times around the time of Marathon Weekend. T+D is Temperature + Dew Point. Most people (but not all) prefer racing around a T+D of 100. Most people (but not all) don't like racing around a T+D of 130 or above.


I know you've talked about this much on these boards, but I still can't wrap my head around it. What temperature would a T+D of 100 FEEL like? TIA.


----------



## IamTrike

FlashAM7 said:


> I am from Wisconsin too! And although the Florida weather has thinned my blood, I still think the ideal marathon running temperature is 45-50 degrees. However, I'd rather run in 37 degrees over 60 degrees any day.



For running I really like the 40s-50s range, but I'd much rather have a warmer run and nice weather in the parks than have great running weather and have to be bundled up in the parks.   

The group of people I'm going with last night to go over logistics and plans for this years trip.  In the background there was a slideshow of pics we've taken at MW since 2011.    There has been quite the variety of trips ranging from pretty cold to pretty hot.


rteetz said:


> It gives us Disney obsessed, taper crazy, impatient people something to do


Yup plus obsessing over the weather is almost like being there.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Rearrange your FP+ or Dining Reservations as well!


  With a group of 13 or more for most reservations there's not much adjusting I can do.    Only recent change is potentially cancelling a late night 50s prime time reservation, which will probably be replaced with something offsite.  Giordano's or Uncle Julios?  A chocolate piñata filled with Churros is an appropriate way to carbo load right? 



Sailormoon2 said:


> @PrincessV I'm with you, in that I don't really care what we run in (although I'd prefer it not rain) I just want us to DO ALL THE RUNS!!


Yup. Do Not want anything that requires the words "in an abundance of caution"


----------



## Anisum

DopeyBadger said:


> *View attachment 289737
> *
> Not every, but the last 6 years worth of data during days and times around the time of Marathon Weekend.  T+D is Temperature + Dew Point.  Most people (but not all) prefer racing around a T+D of 100.  Most people (but not all) don't like racing around a T+D of 130 or above.


I was just going to suggest you had a spreadsheet with this info and it's true.


----------



## DopeyBadger

*2018 Marathon Weekend DIS Goals from February
*
Well since we're less than two weeks from the start of the 2018 Marathon Weekend I thought it would be as good a time as ever to dig this up!  So way back on February 15th, 2017 (right after registration day) I posed the questions as to what your Marathon Weekend Goals are:



DopeyBadger said:


> Marathon Weekend Goals
> 
> I did this last year and thought it was a good experience.  Full disclosure this time (last year I was sneaky), I am saving your responses to be revealed at a later time closer to race day.
> 
> Now that registration is out of the way for most of us, I'd love to hear your goals for Marathon Weekend. Here's how I see goals. They're personal. You chose it because that goal means something to you. It's important to you. Which means your goal is important to me. No goal is too big or too small. The person's goal to finish their first 5K and another's to take down Michael Wardian's Dopey World Record are equally important to me. So, I'd love to hear yours. And yes, even the super secret I don't want to admit it goals.
> 
> Here are some ideas if you haven't thought about it:
> 
> Finish my first: 5K, 10K, Half, Full, Goofy, Dopey
> Finish with a time goal
> Run a race with a family member
> Overcome an adversity in your life
> Drink a beer or margarita at a certain mile marker
> Participate in DATW (Drinking Around the World) *Happens on Monday in EPCOT (ask @FFigawi about it)
> Beat a family member
> Get as many character photos as possible
> Get a character photo with a certain character
> Do lots of park time and enjoy the races
> Have fun
> 
> So, let's hear them! What's your goal?  Remember yesterday (or a few weeks ago) you signed up for a race during marathon weekend for a reason, so what is it?



So, here we are now two weeks to go!  So how do your goals from February compare now to your goals with only days remaining?

@PrincessV @mbwhitti @FelisLachesis @rteetz @camaker @Barca33Runner @jeanigor @Simba's Girl @ZellyB @mslezalie @TeeterTots @michigandergirl @bryana @Z-Knight @BuckeyeBama @baxter24 @GollyGadget @kywyldcat03 @JeffW @Sailormoon2 @pixarmom @whaler8 @princess_jamie @steph0808 @Princess KP @CherieFran @BikeFan @Chaitali @Nole95 @bananabean @AbbyJaws2003 @DVCFan1994 @Dopey Devon @DisneyRay @IamTrike @team weasel @croach @Baloo in MI @Dis5150 @PCFriar80 @Aspenmarie82 @LindseyJo22 @cavepig @ChipNDale86 @Dis_Yoda @drummerwife @drummerhusband @jmasgat @OldSlowGoofyGuy @sourire @Keels @FFigawi @LadyDi13 @hauntedcity @bellanotte10 @metluver @Davidg83 @jAcKs_x0 @Diskidatheart @slp1650 @RENThead09 @courtneybeth @Anisum @Jescue @cburnett11


----------



## DopeyBadger

Sailormoon2 said:


> I know you've talked about this much on these boards, but I still can't wrap my head around it. What temperature would a T+D of 100 FEEL like? TIA.



Ummm, well a T+D of 100 feels like a T+D of 100...  

What it means is that a Temp of 50 with a Dew of 50 (50+50 = 100) to most people feels like a Temp of 60 with a Dew of 40 (60+40=100).  It's not a perfect system.  But it helps flush out that 60 Temp doesn't always equal 60 Temp when one day has a Dew of 30 and another a Dew of 60.  Once the Dew starts to get over 65, things tend to start to feel uncomfortable.  The lowest T+D with a Dew of 65 is 130 (because 65+65=130, and Dew can't be higher than Temp).  It also helps flush out that a 70% humidity day or a 100% humidity day isn't always the same thing as another day with 70% humidity or 100% humidity.  You can have a T+D of 80 and it be a 100% humidity day (40+40=80) and yet most would agree that it feels wonderful to race in.  So, that's why I use a T+D system to determine how I'll feel in certain racing weather conditions.  This doesn't even crack the surface of solar radiation and it's effects but I won't go there.  Does that help?



Anisum said:


> I was just going to suggest you had a spreadsheet with this info and it's true.


----------



## camaker

DopeyBadger said:


> *2018 Marathon Weekend DIS Goals from February
> *
> Well since we're less than two weeks from the start of the 2018 Marathon Weekend I thought it would be as good a time as ever to dig this up!  So way back on February 15th, 2017 (right after registration day) I posed the questions as to what your Marathon Weekend Goals are:
> 
> 
> 
> So, here we are now two weeks to go!  So how do your goals from February compare now to your goals with only days remaining?
> 
> @PrincessV @mbwhitti @FelisLachesis @rteetz @camaker @Barca33Runner @jeanigor @Simba's Girl @ZellyB @mslezalie @TeeterTots @michigandergirl @bryana @Z-Knight @BuckeyeBama @baxter24 @GollyGadget @kywyldcat03 @JeffW @Sailormoon2 @pixarmom @whaler8 @princess_jamie @steph0808 @Princess KP @CherieFran @BikeFan @Chaitali @Nole95 @bananabean @AbbyJaws2003 @DVCFan1994 @Dopey Devon @DisneyRay @IamTrike @team weasel @croach @Baloo in MI @Dis5150 @PCFriar80 @Aspenmarie82 @LindseyJo22 @cavepig @ChipNDale86 @Dis_Yoda @drummerwife @drummerhusband @jmasgat @OldSlowGoofyGuy @sourire @Keels @FFigawi @LadyDi13 @hauntedcity @bellanotte10 @metluver @Davidg83 @jAcKs_x0 @Diskidatheart @slp1650 @RENThead09 @courtneybeth @Anisum @Jescue @cburnett11



My goal back in February was to make it to Marathon Weekend uninjured and able to fully enjoy running the weekend after being limited to interval running due to injury in my previous two weekends. I set up my training to focus on the upcoming weekend and forewent a fall marathon in an attempt to meet the goal. At this point, knock on wood, it looks like I'm going to be able to meet that goal!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

DopeyBadger said:


> So how do your goals from February compare now to your goals with only days remaining?


My goals were to finish the half strong, potentially PR and not be injured and healthy going into it. So far *knocks on wood* I am coming into the race healthy and injury free, so a total win there! I think I am in a pretty good spot to run strong and have fun doing it. A PR might be far fetched but never say never!

So I wasn't going to run outside this weekend due to the sidewalks and crazy cold temps and all that, but the snow storm never came and it will be a balmy 17 degrees tomorrow so I am going to do a recon tonight in my car to see how the further out sidewalk look (ones around the house are pretty clear) and I might just go out tomorrow for one more longer run. I don't need those miles, but I would like to have them so we will see! But, going along with the goals, no injuries so if the sidewalks are not good I won't even try it.


----------



## Poutine

FlashAM7 said:


> I am from Wisconsin too! And although the Florida weather has thinned my blood, I still think the ideal marathon running temperature is 45-50 degrees. However, I'd rather run in 37 degrees over 60 degrees any day.


I prefer 50s to low 60s...70s sap all desire to run a good pace, but honestly going down to Florida from Michigan in January, I'd rather not bring my weather down with me. I'd rather have it warm than cold, I can do cold runs at home, give me a change.


----------



## FFigawi

DopeyBadger said:


> *2018 Marathon Weekend DIS Goals from February
> *
> Well since we're less than two weeks from the start of the 2018 Marathon Weekend I thought it would be as good a time as ever to dig this up!  So way back on February 15th, 2017 (right after registration day) I posed the questions as to what your Marathon Weekend Goals are:
> 
> So, here we are now two weeks to go!  So how do your goals from February compare now to your goals with only days remaining?



Mine haven't changed any!

5k - pictures? check
10k - group costume? check. Two beers? check, if @Dis_Yoda is going to be operating her stop along the BW loop
half - not between BC, Epcot, and MGM? check, if the weather cooperates
full - photos, beer, and rides? check. Add in french fries? check, right @Keels?


----------



## cburnett11

cavepig said:


> You still put your code in for each race. Then after they show up you can download them, it's the same as when you buy Memory Maker.



I’m AP.  Am I able to enter other family member bibs on my memory maker or just mine?  Right now we are able to get photos of others in my family at the parks without them being AP holders, just by them being linked to me and scanning their MBs.  Just wondering if I can get their race photos too in some fashion without watermarks.


----------



## JeffW

DopeyBadger said:


> *2018 Marathon Weekend DIS Goals from February
> *
> Well since we're less than two weeks from the start of the 2018 Marathon Weekend I thought it would be as good a time as ever to dig this up!  So way back on February 15th, 2017 (right after registration day) I posed the questions as to what your Marathon Weekend Goals are:



Not looking too bad
1) Finish our 4th Disney 5k as a family - On track
2) Run with my 12 year old son for his first 10k - On track, he's been training!
3) Finish my first Dopey (and in the process, my 4th Goofy) - (knock on wood) all looks to be on track for this
4) PR the marathon in sub-3:40 (admittedly this is lowest priority since it'll be a challenge as part of Dopey) - I'd give this at best a 50/50 chance, my training paces didn't quite hit expectations.  Looks more like 3:45-3:50 depending on the weather (see how I spun that back to obsessing about the weather?!)


----------



## Dis5150

5k and 10k to run them with my DD26 and just have fun.


Half to take it super easy and stop for all the characters!

Full to finish in 5:30 or under. This is a very ambitious goal for me as it will require a 45 minute improvement in time. I plan to spend this year getting faster. 

Edited to add: DATW again on Monday. Was great meeting a few of y'all this past year in Epcot and hope to do it again this next year!

5k & 10k same except we are walking them
Half same except DD28 is doing this one with me too
Full hmm we will see. Idk if it is possible, so if it looks like I'm going to be super far off I will start stopping for all the character pics. 
DATW - sadly we won't have park tickets so won't be able to participate.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

croach said:


> See everyone is watching Orlando weather. The only thing I care about is my local weather and making sure I can get to Orlando! Everything after that is all good.



LOL me too!  coming from the midwest, making sure no snow.  Layover in Atlanta, checking theirs as well making sure no ice storm.  And, hopefully no power outage again, but no way to monitor that.


----------



## cavepig

cburnett11 said:


> I’m AP.  Am I able to enter other family member bibs on my memory maker or just mine?  Right now we are able to get photos of others in my family at the parks without them being AP holders, just by them being linked to me and scanning their MBs.  Just wondering if I can get their race photos too in some fashion without watermarks.


Yep, you can put other people's bibs in, they don't even have to be linked to your MDE.   I think it's up to 5 bibs per race (but could be wrong on that but I always see people saying 5)


----------



## Princess KP

croach said:


> See everyone is watching Orlando weather. The only thing I care about is my local weather and making sure I can get to Orlando! Everything after that is all good.


Exactly! My co-worker was supposed to fly out to Orlando from Toronto this morning but his flight got cancelled due to weather. I would be freaking out because I would just want to be at Disney!


----------



## croach

FFigawi said:


> Not true. ABInBev products do not taste good anywhere.



#truth


----------



## PrincessV

Sailormoon2 said:


> I know you've talked about this much on these boards, but I still can't wrap my head around it. What temperature would a T+D of 100 FEEL like? TIA.


Every day of my life as a Floridian, lol!



IamTrike said:


> "in an abundance of caution"


GAAAAH!!!!!! Nope. Don't really want to see anything about "monitoring" a "weather situation" either.


----------



## jmasgat

DopeyBadger said:


> *2018 Marathon Weekend DIS Goals from February
> *
> Well since we're less than two weeks from the start of the 2018 Marathon Weekend I thought it would be as good a time as ever to dig this up!  So way back on February 15th, 2017 (right after registration day) I posed the questions as to what your Marathon Weekend Goals are:
> 
> So, here we are now two weeks to go!  So how do your goals from February compare now to your goals with only days remaining?



My goal of arriving at the start line uninjured is slightly askew at this point. I have a weird quad strain that came out of nowhere-while I wasn't running--but I'm hoping taper time will fix that.  In the pool for me.  I can run with it, so not too, too worried yet.

My goal of just finishing is a question, in that I didn't do my fall race as planned.  So I may try to run the marathon for a time goal, but will decide based on how I feel then.

The goal to avenge my 2013 Goofy is still intact!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

DopeyBadger said:


> So, here we are now two weeks to go! So how do your goals from February compare now to your goals with only days remaining?



As everyone know, I have some stuff going on.

Right now, my goals are:

Do not DNS (sorry for the double negative. I guess that means Start)
Do not DNF (unlikely if I manage to start)
Meet @DopeyBadger in person and thank him for creating the plan that got me a 35 minute PR and sub 4. (God, I love typing that!)
Meet the rest of the wonderful DISers that have been so supportive.
Escape from reality for a couple of days.


----------



## PrincessV

> I didn't think I could set the bar any lower than last year's "just finish Dopey", but here I am with: All 4 races actually happen, with me in them. Okay, I was silly in the other thread, so I'll focus and get serious here.  Training: get it done, no injuries, no heat stroke 5K: all the FUN, all the silly pics with friends! 10K: last year's 10K goal was to make sure I took in my surroundings and that was really nice, so maybe that again for 2018. 13.1: um, I really just want it to happen this time. That would be cool.  26.2: I think I'd like to aim for an improved time this year, but reserve the right to decide midway to bag that and stop for pics and such. Overall: Last year I had a goal of a jumping pic in each park during the full, which I accomplished, but PhotoPass lost my MK castle one.  I think for 2018 I'll aim for a different jump in a jumping pic in front of Spaceship Earth in each race!


TBD - here's hoping! So far I've managed to avoid heat stroke, so that's a start...


----------



## Z-Knight

DopeyBadger said:


> So, here we are now two weeks to go!  So how do your goals from February compare now to your goals with only days remaining?



My goal was to "Beat the Badger"



My training has significantly improved in that I can now run an 8:00 min/mile for 10 miles on a regular basis...but since my long run training has not been good I dont expect a good Marathon time. So revising my goal to just "See the Badger" and hopefully improve on my previous years' runs when I was hurt.


----------



## JClimacus

Marathon Weekend Goals: I don't remember what I wrote back in Feb. if I wrote anything. I do know that I wasn't going to run Disney at all this year, until I discovered it was the 25th anniversary of the marathon and I HAD to do it. And since I was going, why not Goofy? My primary goal this year was a marathon PR, which happened. I wish I was perfectly healthy for Goofy, which I'm not, but I'm running the half with all 3 of my kids, and I just want to finish the full, which I think I'll be able to do... so I think I can reach my goals.


----------



## Baloo in MI

DopeyBadger said:


> *2018 Marathon Weekend DIS Goals from February
> *
> Well since we're less than two weeks from the start of the 2018 Marathon Weekend I thought it would be as good a time as ever to dig this up!  So way back on February 15th, 2017 (right after registration day) I posed the questions as to what your Marathon Weekend Goals are:



First, thank you @DopeyBadger this is really cool!  As for the goal:  I said I would focus on enjoying the 5K with my daughter and enjoying the overall trip with my family.  This is a tough time of year to go to Florida because the girls miss school and 9th/5th grade is a lot different than it used to be when in was say 4th grade/Kindergarten.  So this may be the last year we can do this as a full family for awhile.  This will be my biggest goal - be in the moment and enjoy this family time.  My running goal was to run the 10k, half and full faster than I ran the Goofy in 2015.  I am still going to try and make that happen.  Although I have noticed that my focus this past year on ultra's had made my endurance very strong but I think I could have done with more speed.  It will be a good challenge.


----------



## croach

DopeyBadger said:


> *2018 Marathon Weekend DIS Goals from February
> *
> Well since we're less than two weeks from the start of the 2018 Marathon Weekend I thought it would be as good a time as ever to dig this up!  So way back on February 15th, 2017 (right after registration day) I posed the questions as to what your Marathon Weekend Goals are:
> 
> 
> 
> So, here we are now two weeks to go!  So how do your goals from February compare now to your goals with only days remaining?



Planning all the character pics and signed up for DATW so everything is in order.


----------



## Anisum

I think my goals are the same. I'm just more confident that I'll finish and still hope it's in the upright position. As for DATW, unless a snowstorm hits I don't think it will work out.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Not true. ABInBev products do not taste good anywhere.





croach said:


> #truth



LISTEN YOU TWO ... THAT MILLER LITE TASTES DELICIOUS. #NotABInBevTho


----------



## cburnett11

DopeyBadger said:


> So, here we are now two weeks to go! So how do your goals from February compare now to your goals with only days remaining?



Same goals.  4 of us flying down on 1/5 to join my daughter (finishing up her stint working at Disney) and then all 5 of us will start the marathon on 1/7.  It will be my 6th marathon (3rd wdw) and the first for all the others.  My wife and I will run together.  I think my son and his wife will run together.  No clue who my daughter will run with or if she decides to go solo.  She's probably trained the least but I suppose the "silver lining" is no injuries.    Everyone else (but me) has had some problems with injuries during training... but my wife seems to be as healthy as she's been so hopefully things work out for her in this race.  

Just hoping for some good weather and for everyone to have a good time.


----------



## cavepig

My goals are the same.
Not to be sick (I mean I still could get sick I guess...but I've been there done that x2 so would rather not).
Some character stops is still in the plan.
and Under 5 hrs...my training has been good so this should be reachable unless a curveball hits me.

Weather stalking is fun right, or stressful, I haven't decided, but stalking both here & there as well.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

1 through 5 still look on track.

I doubt 6 will


----------



## DopeyBadger

Well the trip has changed for me.  Way back in February it was going to be just me and my mom.  Sole focus on running.  But since then, Steph and G were able to also join so now it's more like the years prior being a family vacation to Disney first, running second.

_1) Sextuple PR Challenge. In my 4 previous Dopey runs (3 as non-first attempts), I have yet to accomplish the Sextuple PR Challenge. Since this may be the last try, I'm giving it everything I got. I'm looking for a lifetime PR at 5k, 10k, HM, M, Goofy, and Dopey all as non-first time attempts at these distances.  _*I'd say that a PR at 5k, 10k, HM, Goofy, and Dopey are all likely at this point.  The marathon is going to be really tough.  I'd say the odds overall are 50/50 at best.*
_2) 5k - Sub 19 minutes  _*A PR, yes, but sub-19, not so sure.  A 5k is always super tough and variable for me.*
_3) 10k - Sub 40 minutes  _*Much more likely to occur if I've got the ducks in a row.  Maybe 80% chance.*
_4) HM - Sub 1:30  _*Again, feeling confident about this one.  Maybe 90% chance.*
_5) M - Sub 3:00  _*This one is very likely not to occur.  Didn't make the necessary gains to get this one close at all.  I'd say 0.017% chance.*
_6) Dopey - Sub 5:30  _*Without the sub-3 marathon, this one is nearly impossible for me.  I'd say 0.013% chance.*
_7) Finish in the Top 10 of the Dopey Challenge when evaluated by cumulative time.  _*Without the sub-3 marathon, this one is nearly impossible for me.  I'd say 0.008% chance.  Top 30 is more likely.*
_8) Successfully meet as many DIS'ers pre/post/during races as possible  _*Hoping this is near 100% chance.*
_9) Coach as many runners through the Marathon Weekend races as that'll honor me with that opportunity  _*I've got 22 runners toeing the line Marathon Weekend.*
_10) Cheer my mom though her first Dopey Challenge at age 61  _*She's still on track.  Last I heard she's hoping for a Top 5 AG (F 60-65) Dopey cumulative time.  We shall see!*
_11) Most importantly - Beat the Rocket Scientist  _*Maybe "See the Rocket Scientist" would be a good change!*


----------



## Nole95

My goal was to finish Dopey.  Based on all the training I’ve done since February that should not be an issue.  Waiting to see what the weather forecast for Sunday ends up being before I decide on realistic goals for the marathon.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Sorry, @bananabean, for your loss. I know the feeling of just wanting to stay in bed, but I am glad you are planning to keep on going. Best wishes to you and your family.

@DopeyBadger Thanks for all your spreadsheet work. Looking forward to seeing you again this year. I hope I can talke to your mother too! I think we have sons about the same age. LOL


----------



## LSUfan4444

cavepig said:


> You still put your code in for each race. Then after they show up you can download them, it's the same as when you buy Memory Maker.


"Put your code in" where?


----------



## rteetz

LSUfan4444 said:


> "Put your code in" where?


Into MDE or the photopass site.


----------



## ef22

DopeyBadger said:


> *2018 Marathon Weekend DIS Goals from February
> *
> Well since we're less than two weeks from the start of the 2018 Marathon Weekend I thought it would be as good a time as ever to dig this up!  So way back on February 15th, 2017 (right after registration day) I posed the questions as to what your Marathon Weekend Goals are:
> 
> 
> 
> So, here we are now two weeks to go!  So how do your goals from February compare now to your goals with only days remaining?
> 
> @PrincessV @mbwhitti @FelisLachesis @rteetz @camaker @Barca33Runner @jeanigor @Simba's Girl @ZellyB @mslezalie @TeeterTots @michigandergirl @bryana @Z-Knight @BuckeyeBama @baxter24 @GollyGadget @kywyldcat03 @JeffW @Sailormoon2 @pixarmom @whaler8 @princess_jamie @steph0808 @Princess KP @CherieFran @BikeFan @Chaitali @Nole95 @bananabean @AbbyJaws2003 @DVCFan1994 @Dopey Devon @DisneyRay @IamTrike @team weasel @croach @Baloo in MI @Dis5150 @PCFriar80 @Aspenmarie82 @LindseyJo22 @cavepig @ChipNDale86 @Dis_Yoda @drummerwife @drummerhusband @jmasgat @OldSlowGoofyGuy @sourire @Keels @FFigawi @LadyDi13 @hauntedcity @bellanotte10 @metluver @Davidg83 @jAcKs_x0 @Diskidatheart @slp1650 @RENThead09 @courtneybeth @Anisum @Jescue @cburnett11


I don't think I posted my goals in February, but #1 was to stay injury-free so I could run it this year - so far so good!!! I've only done one other marathon (the Disney marathon in 2016), and my other goal was to beat my time by even 1 second.  I'm not sure if I can do that, but if the weather cooperates I may have a shot.  

For those that ran the marathon in 2016, does it seem possible that the weather conditions could be worse this year? I believe at the start of the race it was 98 percent humidity and 69 degrees!


----------



## bryana

My goals from February are still on track! Aside from these last couple of weeks, I was the most diligent I’ve ever been about training, so I’m definitely going to finish in a better time than 2015 unless something catastrophic happens during the race. 

I’ve always separated “real” PRs from Disney PRs because I like to take my time, stop for pictures, etc. I just realized that my goal time for this race is right around the time that I did the Philly 2014 full in, which is the race I injured myself in 6 weeks before Disney 2015. So, there’s actually a chance that I end up with a marathon PR and not just a “Disney PR”.

I’m definitely on track to hit AK right around open for Everest and will absolutely be getting frosty beverages along the course, so those goals are definitely still in my sights!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Disney at Heart said:


> Sorry, @bananabean, for your loss. I know the feeling of just wanting to stay in bed, but I am glad you are planning to keep on going. Best wishes to you and your family.
> 
> @DopeyBadger Thanks for all your spreadsheet work. Looking forward to seeing you again this year. I hope I can talke to your mother too! I think we have sons about the same age. LOL



I'm excited to yell out congrats to you from the finish line again!  My mom should be at all the pre-race meetings.  I doubt she will leave my side very much until we enter the corrals.


----------



## courtneybeth

DopeyBadger said:


> So, here we are now two weeks to go! So how do your goals from February compare now to your goals with only days remaining?



Wow. The version of myself in February to now is so different.  I wish I could tell the me from 11 months ago of all that I accomplished, but my goals are slightly modified.

Yes, still doing the 15 min mile for the first three races. But wow my first marathon ended up already happening and I got 5:31, 90 mins faster than I anticipated. Girl, you have worked so hard this year that this is your victory lap! And hahaha, this is not your “one and done” marathon you have at least three more next year in Tokyo, Boston and Berlin!

It’s funny how much perspective can change in almost a year. I’m really pleasantly surprised with my growth.


----------



## LSUfan4444

rteetz said:


> Into MDE or the photopass site.


Id like to think Im a smart guy but I cant seem to find how to link this anywhere. Do they send out instructions at a later date?


----------



## rteetz

LSUfan4444 said:


> Id like to think Im a smart guy but I cant seem to find how to link this anywhere. Do they send out instructions at a later date?


Instructions will be on the back of your bib.

Hit link photos. 



Enter photo pass ID


----------



## cavepig

LSUfan4444 said:


> Id like to think Im a smart guy but I cant seem to find how to link this anywhere. Do they send out instructions at a later date?



Go here https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/
Select Disney World, log in, select add photopass card, enter photopass code


OR
On the app
Scroll down to photos and select  link photos, then select scan to link then select Enter a photopass ID & put code

Codes are on the event guide (below)and will be on back of bib.
THe Xs are your bib number, if number isn’t long enough use 0s at the beginning


----------



## steph0808

Wow, my goals are pretty much the same. 

Finish. Enjoy it. Beat my time from 2013.

I would like a PR (sub-4:36), but I'd rather have fun. I'm also sick, can't run without hacking up a lung, and have only done 9 miles all week.

There are a lot of years left for PRing. I don't have to do everything right now.


----------



## jAcKs_x0

DopeyBadger said:


> *2018 Marathon Weekend DIS Goals from February*
> 
> So, here we are now two weeks to go!  So how do your goals from February compare now to your goals with only days remaining?



WOW I totally forgot we did this, so much life has happened since then. Here are my goals:

1. Really stick to my training plan (thanks dopeybadger)* While I'm not currently on an official dopeybadger plan, I definitely stuck to my training much more this year than last (which included many weekends saying no to plans because I needed to sleep/not be hungover for a long run the next day) and I was super encouraged/inspired by his knowledge and advice. Literally every time I drink chocolate milk after a run I think of him*
2. PR the half and the full *(fingers crossed)*
3. Finish at least one race in the top 50 of my age category *(fingers crossed)*
4. Continue the same race morning routine *(I'm on it!)*
5. Convince my mom to come to race weekend to watch me finish *(She's coming this year and she bought the CHEAR Squad!!)*
6. Don't doubt yourself or lose sight of why you love to run *(I'll be honest it was rough getting back into the swing of my training but once I found my groove I really never doubted myself).*

And since we are making goals I hope to figure out:
1. What I want to do with my life *(I'm 90% of the way there, which is much better than the 3% I was at in February)*
2. Where I want to live this figured out life *(DONE!!)*
3. How to love the person I am inside and out *(this is the only one I'm still struggling with, but I'm working on it!)*

Thankful to see this reflection and how much I have grown!!


----------



## Keels

My goals are pretty similar ... I don’t know that I’ll go for the time I had in the 5K (though that’s what I hit at Fall Feast), and I’m just not motivated to attempt a PR in the 10K right now - characters were great and I felt like I missed out on some this year and I want to blaze out of my RunDisney career with #NoRegerts. 

Half and full are exactly the same.


----------



## hauntedcity

DopeyBadger said:


> *2018 Marathon Weekend DIS Goals from February
> *
> Well since we're less than two weeks from the start of the 2018 Marathon Weekend I thought it would be as good a time as ever to dig this up!  So way back on February 15th, 2017 (right after registration day) I posed the questions as to what your Marathon Weekend Goals are:
> 
> So, here we are now two weeks to go!  So how do your goals from February compare now to your goals with only days remaining?




1) My wife and I are bringing the family to a runDisney weekend for the first time. So Goal #1 is to complete the 5K as a family.
2) Complete my first Dopey!
3) No time goals, but I do want to ride Everest. We were too fast this year, and got to AK before the rides opened. We'll take it easier next year.


Everything is still looking good. My mom unfortunately won’t be able to do the 5k with us, but she’s still coming along to watch the kids for the rest of the races. 

Jen and I have been very slow in our training, so goal 3 looks pretty safe, too.


----------



## bananabean

I just want to say thank you all so much for your thoughts and kind words.  It really means a lot to me.


----------



## bananabean

@OldSlowGoofyGuy  I'm sorry to hear about everything you're going through and I wish you the best.  I hope you were able to get out for a run and get some time for yourself - I know from seeing my mom helping my grandmother over the last few months that it's still important to take care of yourself, too.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

bananabean said:


> I hope you were able to get out for a run and get some time for yourself



I got my run in and it was glorious. It was the first time I'd been outside (except to and from the car) in a week. I saw a coyote. I sweated honest sweat instead of nervous sweat. I smelled stink runner smells instead of hospital smells.

We moved my mom to a care facility 2 nights ago. I won't go into the exact diagnosis, but she's not coming home and she's not getting any better.

Now that the situation is stabilized, my Dopey start chances are increasing. Don't mistake 'stabilized' for 'good'.


----------



## SheHulk

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I got my run in and it was glorious. It was the first time I'd been outside (except to and from the car) in a week. I saw a coyote. I sweated honest sweat instead of nervous sweat. I smelled stink runner smells instead of hospital smells.
> 
> We moved my mom to a care facility 2 nights ago. I won't go into the exact diagnosis, but she's not coming home and she's not getting any better.
> 
> Now that the situation is stabilized, my Dopey start chances are increasing. Don't mistake 'stabilized' for 'good'.


This is so hard I know. I hope you can have some peace if not the outcome you want.


----------



## BikeFan

Re goals, they've always been 'have fun, get medals' for Disney races, even more so for this coming marathon weekend.  This will be my first Dopey, and as long as I can get up in time to make the race starts, I'll be fine.  

More importantly, I'm going to be happy watching friends and family complete some big personal milestones.  For my mom, she'll be running her first half at age 75, and is likely to place top-3 in her age group (honestly, not a lot of contenders in the F75-79 group), and my sister-in-law will hopefully finish her first half as well.  She entered the 2016 Donald Half but developed plantar fasciitis during training.  She still started the race with her foot in a boot, but got swept at Mile 8.  She was bummed about getting swept, but was amazed at how much support and encouragement she got from all the other runners out on the course as they passed by.  (Y'all are some good people!  )  She ran the 10K at Princess weekend this year, and hopefully finishes the half in 2018.  Also running the half will be my oldest brother and my youngest brother's wife, but they've done that distance before, so no worries about them.  

In the full, my wife, son, and brother-in-law will be finishing their first full, and crossing the line with them is my biggest goal.  None of them were runners when I first started running, but they saw how much fun I was having doing these races and got sucked in.  (There may have been some badgering involved as well.  OK, a LOT of badgering.  But still... )  Seeing them cross the line is definitely going to be the highlight of the weekend.  Also in the full will be my youngest brother and a running club buddy, but they've done the distance before, so they'll be fine.  If all of us finish happy and healthy, then all my goals will have been met.  Good luck, everyone!


----------



## PCFriar80

One day at time @OldSlowGoofyGuy!!  Keep the faith!


----------



## Disney at Heart

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I got my run in and it was glorious. It was the first time I'd been outside (except to and from the car) in a week. I saw a coyote. I sweated honest sweat instead of nervous sweat. I smelled stink runner smells instead of hospital smells.
> 
> We moved my mom to a care facility 2 nights ago. I won't go into the exact diagnosis, but she's not coming home and she's not getting any better.
> 
> Now that the situation is stabilized, my Dopey start chances are increasing. Don't mistake 'stabilized' for 'good'.


This is such a difficult situation. I hope you can find peace by remembering the good times, and staying strong throughout the ordeal. Hope you make it to Dopey and get to smell the victorious runner stink that comes with it! Blessings.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Best thoughts to you @OldSlowGoofyGuy That sounds like such a tough situation.  I'm glad you got a run in.

So sorry for your loss @bananabean


----------



## CherieFran

@OldSlowGoofyGuy and @bananabean   Wishing comfort for you and your families.


----------



## cavepig

My marathon outfit is complete all homemade sewn & painted, so exited I hope it’s not cold for it...16 degrees running today has me dreaming of warmer weather!


----------



## whaler8

Marathon Weekend goals, mine were..
_"I accomplished my first goal of registering for Dopey 2018. It was a goal of mine to do something I never thought I could accomplish as to push myself. Overall my goal will be to work hard and have fun with the journey of getting ready for Dopey so that I can truly enjoy each and every race that weekend and finish every race with a smile and fist pump."_

Work Hard - Check
Have Fun - Check -except since Dec 2nd (see below)
Enjoy Every Race and Finish Every Race - I hope so!
The fist pump might end up being tears of joy if I truly do accomplish this.

Now that I have had a pretty bad calf injury on Dec 2nd and still getting therapy my new goal is to at least get to the starting line. Friends and family are asking if I am still going to attempt the 4 Dopey races and my response is that I feel I have to, as I am staying positive. I'll take it one race at a time and go slow and easy and I think I'll be OK. My Dr. seems to think I can do it as well if I don't push too hard. I don't want almost a full year of training to be ruined and I am staying positive with a good attitude.

Looking forward to meeting some of you at the STARTING line(s)!


----------



## rteetz

Billboard on property!


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> Billboard on property!
> 
> View attachment 289938



Where is this?! So cool!!


----------



## rteetz

courtneybeth said:


> Where is this?! So cool!!


Not exactly sure. The tweet I got it from didn’t say.


----------



## CherieFran

My goals are still the same:
1) Finish Dopey
2) Lots of character pics
3) Maaaybe finish the marathon faster than I did in 2013


----------



## TCB in FLA

rteetz said:


> Billboard on property!
> 
> View attachment 289938


LOVE THIS!!!!!


----------



## camaker

courtneybeth said:


> Where is this?! So cool!!





rteetz said:


> Not exactly sure. The tweet I got it from didn’t say.



The site where I originally saw th photo said it had replaced a La Nouba billboard.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Billboard on property!
> 
> View attachment 289938



If only that were true


----------



## Baloo in MI

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I got my run in and it was glorious. It was the first time I'd been outside (except to and from the car) in a week. I saw a coyote. I sweated honest sweat instead of nervous sweat. I smelled stink runner smells instead of hospital smells.
> 
> We moved my mom to a care facility 2 nights ago. I won't go into the exact diagnosis, but she's not coming home and she's not getting any better.
> 
> Now that the situation is stabilized, my Dopey start chances are increasing. Don't mistake 'stabilized' for 'good'.



Two years ago this spring we had to put my Father-in-law in hospice.  He was dying from cancer.  He had been living with us for almost three years and had become a member of the immediate family. It was so hard to work through the concepts of “he will not get better”.  He was very young, only 61!  It was a very hard time, but he wanted us to keep living our lives.  This included a week away in WDW.  We weren’t going to go, but he insisted.  We texted pictures, videos and visited his favorite places in the parks.  It did not change things but it was a momentary break, self care and in a lot of ways a celebration of him.

I can’t know what you are going through but I share this only to say I am so sorry.  I hope WDW works out and you get time to run, it helps.  Sending you positive thoughts.


----------



## RaymondC

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I got my run in and it was glorious. It was the first time I'd been outside (except to and from the car) in a week. I saw a coyote. I sweated honest sweat instead of nervous sweat. I smelled stink runner smells instead of hospital smells.
> 
> We moved my mom to a care facility 2 nights ago. I won't go into the exact diagnosis, but she's not coming home and she's not getting any better.
> 
> Now that the situation is stabilized, my Dopey start chances are increasing. Don't mistake 'stabilized' for 'good'.



I cannot imagine the tough time you must be having. Sending positive thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## RaymondC

Finally got around to this. Better late than never right?

We are about to head to WDW for Christmas and I am excited!


Race - 5k
Name (optional) - Raymond
DIS Name - raymondc
Costume - The race shirt most likely, unless cold weather dictates otherwise
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race meet up? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - middle
Expected Pace - 13:30 mile


Race - 10k
Name (optional) - Raymond
DIS Name - raymondc
Costume - The race shirt most likely, unless cold weather dictates otherwise
Corral - C
Planning to attend the Pre-race meet up? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - middle
Expected Pace - 13:30 mile



Race - Half
Name (optional) - Raymond
DIS Name - raymondc
Costume - The race shirt most likely, unless cold weather dictates otherwise
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race meet up? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - middle
Expected Pace - 13:30 mile


Race - Full
Name (optional) - Raymond
DIS Name - raymondc
Costume - Mickey socks. Does that count?
Corral - D
Planning to attend the Pre-race meet up? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - middle
Expected Pace - 13:30 mile


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Billboard on property!
> 
> View attachment 289938


It looks like someone has been taking target practice on the billboard!


----------



## Disneyland_emily

Billboard did replace La Nouba so about mile .75ish of the half/full course. 

I saw it this morning and scrambled for a picture which was posted on rundiseyrun


----------



## Keels

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I got my run in and it was glorious. It was the first time I'd been outside (except to and from the car) in a week. I saw a coyote. I sweated honest sweat instead of nervous sweat. I smelled stink runner smells instead of hospital smells.
> 
> We moved my mom to a care facility 2 nights ago. I won't go into the exact diagnosis, but she's not coming home and she's not getting any better.
> 
> Now that the situation is stabilized, my Dopey start chances are increasing. Don't mistake 'stabilized' for 'good'.



I’ll be sending good thoughts to you and your family during this time ... my Mom went through something similar this summer with her father, about two weeks before my cousin’s wedding. It’s never an easy situation, but hopefully they can make her comfortable until any pain and suffering can finally cease for good.


----------



## KSellers88

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I got my run in and it was glorious. It was the first time I'd been outside (except to and from the car) in a week. I saw a coyote. I sweated honest sweat instead of nervous sweat. I smelled stink runner smells instead of hospital smells.
> 
> We moved my mom to a care facility 2 nights ago. I won't go into the exact diagnosis, but she's not coming home and she's not getting any better.
> 
> Now that the situation is stabilized, my Dopey start chances are increasing. Don't mistake 'stabilized' for 'good'.



I am so sorry to hear that. I will be praying for you and your entire family.


----------



## r2chewbaccad2

cavepig said:


> My marathon outfit is complete all homemade sewn & painted, so exited I hope it’s not cold for it...16 degrees running today has me dreaming of warmer weather! View attachment 289935


My dad was named Wilbur. All this time I never knew he was a grasshopper! Let alone Goofy's pet grasshopper!


----------



## rteetz

Getting this one in early! I’m on my way home from Lambeau after a depressing last Packer home game. So weird seeing them play for nothing in December. 

Anyways... 

Sundays are for Disney: is Disney involved in your holidays at all? From Christmas decor, disney Christmas movies, anything Disney and holiday related works. 

My answer: well we can start outside, with my 5 Disney related inflatables, my light show has let it go in its playlist, and I have a monorail. Inside we have Disney ornaments, Disney stockings, Disney lights, Disney wreaths, etc. I do tend to watch a good amount of Disney Christmas movies as well. On Christmas morning I always watch the Christmas special even though it’s gotten worse over the years.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Getting this one in early! I’m on my way home from Lambeau after a depressing last Packer home game. So weird seeing them play for nothing in December.
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> Sundays are for Disney: is Disney involved in your holidays at all? From Christmas decor, disney Christmas movies, anything Disney and holiday related works.
> 
> My answer: well we can start outside, with my 5 Disney related inflatables, my light show has let it go in its playlist, and I have a monorail. Inside we have Disney ornaments, Disney stockings, Disney lights, Disney wreaths, etc. I do tend to watch a good amount of Disney Christmas movies as well. On Christmas morning I always watch the Christmas special even though it’s gotten worse over the years.



My wife has a tradition of buying a Disney ornament during each trip to WDW, so those are up on our tree. Not necessarily a tradition, but there have often been Disney-themed gifts over the years. This year, my wife is getting a photo from our last trip in a Disney frame. 

Happy holidays, runDisney all-stars!!


----------



## girlwithmickeytattoo

SAFD: I have a Disney tree. My mom gave me two sets of ornaments.  This year, the students I supervise gave me a new Mickey ornament and a Christmas stuffed Mickey. And naturally I can’t go to any holiday party without my Santa hat with Mickey ears!


----------



## girlwithmickeytattoo

Drats! I will be living my second marathon weekend to the fullest because I found out Friday that when I come back, I’ll be having surgery on my ankle because I tore a ligament (thus explaining why running has literally been kind of a pain lately)
Ready to have a blast starting in 1 week!


----------



## Simba's Girl

SAFD: Only a few ornaments on the tree from various trips. I'll occasionally listen to the Disney Holiday station on Pandora (love the Phinneas and Ferb 12 Days of Christmas version) our favorite Disney Christmas special is the Jim Carey version of A Christmas Carol.


----------



## cavepig

r2chewbaccad2 said:


> My dad was named Wilbur. All this time I never knew he was a grasshopper! Let alone Goofy's pet grasshopper!


Cool!  It's always been one of my favorite cartoons.



rteetz said:


> Sundays are for Disney: is Disney involved in your holidays at all? From Christmas decor, disney Christmas movies, anything Disney and holiday related works.


Like 95.9% of our Christmas decor/ornaments/etc. are Disney. Watched Mickey's Christmas Carol cause it's the best Chritmas Carol.  We really enjoyed the Holiday Decorating special they just had on.  We will DVR/watch the Christmas Parade/Special too but agree it has gotten worse over the years so we skip over so much of it now it seems...
oh & in the past we've made giant gingerbreads of the Contemporary, Earful Tower, Tiki Room, Mexico Pavillion...this year didn't get around to making one though since it takes so much time 

Merry Christmas Eve...we just got 4 inches of snow so, White Christmas, yay...but not sure I'll be able to run on the road this am before Christmas gatherings, oh well....
2 weeks till Marathon time!


----------



## Sailormoon2

There is no Disney in my Christmas life...other than my DH wraps my gifts in Princess Holiday paper! Bless him for supporting my addiction 
Merry Christmas Eve!!!!


----------



## jmasgat

girlwithmickeytattoo said:


> Drats! I will be living my second marathon weekend to the fullest because I found out Friday that when I come back, I’ll be having surgery on my ankle because I tore a ligament (thus explaining why running has literally been kind of a pain lately)
> Ready to have a blast starting in 1 week!



Sorry to hear.  I hope you make it through the weekend races as pain-free as possible.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I give and receive Disney related gifts at Christmas, but otherwise Disney has no place in our home during the holiday.


----------



## Nole95

Over the years on our trips to Disney, our kids have bought various ornaments that are Disney related.  We have quite a few Disney and Star Wars related ornaments on our tree.  I also have a Disney inflatable out in my front yard.


----------



## michigandergirl

We have many Disney ornaments and I plan to pick up a few more during Marathon Weekend. We leave in 10 days!!!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Our house is bursting with Disney holiday stuff - fab 5 Christmas flag in garage, Disney advent calendar, Disney snow globes, Disney tree skirt, Disney window decals, about half the tree is Disney ornaments from years of trips, lots of Disney kitchenware and several Disney themed house decorations.  

I would imagine people leave our house thinking “we should go to Disney” or that we have issues.  I would say yes to both!  Happy Holidays!


----------



## asheleycs

Actually, @DopeyBadger, you have another trainee! I just haven't been on the boards so much lately. But, better late than never. 

Race - 5k
Name (optional) - Asheley
DIS Name - asheleycs
Costume - No idea
Corral - ? Not sure how to tell...
Planning to attend the Pre-race meet up? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 14:00 mile

Race - 10k
Name (optional) - Asheley
DIS Name - asheleycs
Costume - No idea
Corral - ? Not sure how to tell...
Planning to attend the Pre-race meet up? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 15:00 mile

Race - HM
Name (optional) - Asheley
DIS Name - asheleycs
Costume - No idea
Corral - G
Planning to attend the Pre-race meet up? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 16:00 mile

Race - M
Name (optional) - Asheley
DIS Name - asheleycs
Costume - No idea
Corral - G
Planning to attend the Pre-race meet up? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 15:00 mile

Also, we are arriving on the 1st and staying off site.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

Disney Christmas at our house:  Tree skirt, almost all ornaments and Jim Shore Christmas figurines.  

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

We have ornaments, stockings, and some decorations that are Disney. Not overwhelming but definitely there! I will be wearing my WDW Christmas Mickey shirt today as well, because it must be done.

Merry Christmas and happy holidays everyone!!!!


----------



## Marc A.

Where can you find your corral assignments for the 5k and 10k?
Is this only given in advance for the longer races??

Thanks


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Sundays are for Disney: is Disney involved in your holidays at all? From Christmas decor, disney Christmas movies, anything Disney and holiday related works.



 No Disney at our house for Christmas. We don't really decorate either because in most recent years, we've been flying back from the Middle East on Christmas. This year we're not going anywhere, but instead of a tree, we've got a great Christmas pyramid of Amazon boxes.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

We have several Disney ornaments on our tree (one from each trip).  This year the kids took turns opening the Disney tsum tsum advent calendar- I was jealous of the cute toys they got haha  Since we have been taking our Disney trip in the winter the past few years, my husband usually gives me something for our upcoming Disney trip as one of my presents.  Merry Christmas fellow runDisney friends!!


----------



## rteetz

Marc A. said:


> Where can you find your corral assignments for the 5k and 10k?
> Is this only given in advance for the longer races??
> 
> Thanks


You’ll find out when you pick up your bib. It is only done in advance for the longer races.


----------



## emilyindisney

Lots of Disney ornaments adorning the tree at our house!


----------



## ZellyB

I bought a Jim Shore Mickey Santa figurine a couple of years ago. That’s really it for Disney Christmas at our house.


----------



## DopeyBadger

asheleycs said:


> Actually, @DopeyBadger, you have another trainee! I just haven't been on the boards so much lately. But, better late than never.









Marc A. said:


> Where can you find your corral assignments for the 5k and 10k?
> Is this only given in advance for the longer races??
> 
> Thanks



Unofficially, I'm making guesses for the Dopey runners based on some information I've gathered.  But at best, it's a guess.  I can do the same for those with a solo 5k or 10k bib:

 

So, as an example - I'm guessing that if a 5k/10k solo bib runner submitted an estimated finish time on their active.com registration (which can still be viewed on your active profile) of 11-12 min/mile, then I'm guessing they'll be in Corral D.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

No Disney for us at the holidays. Really not a whole lot of anything except a tree with lights. Even the ornaments haven't made it out the last couple of years.

http://www.online-stopwatch.com/mak...:053000.15138529574eanfliw71/Dopey-Challenge/

Geez, 10 days and 16 hours (as of 12:40 PM ET) to the start of the 5K.


----------



## hauntedcity

Disney is ALL OVER our house. Tree skirt, Minnie Mouse angel tree topper, thousands of ornaments (okay, probably an exaggeration, but definitely in the dozens), the Mickey's Christmas Carol Department 56 houses and others, plush Santa Mickey and Minnie, a monorail that encircles the tree... and on and on...

In the moment it doesn't seem to be so bad, but in retrospect, we may have a problem...


----------



## croach

girlwithmickeytattoo said:


> Drats! I will be living my second marathon weekend to the fullest because I found out Friday that when I come back, I’ll be having surgery on my ankle because I tore a ligament (thus explaining why running has literally been kind of a pain lately)
> Ready to have a blast starting in 1 week!



Oh that stinks. Hope you can get through Marathon weekend without too much pain.


----------



## FFigawi

DopeyBadger said:


> Unofficially, I'm making guesses for the Dopey runners based on some information I've gathered.  But at best, it's a guess.  I can do the same for those with a solo 5k or 10k bib:
> 
> View attachment 290053
> 
> So, as an example - I'm guessing that if a 5k/10k solo bib runner submitted an estimated finish time on their active.com registration (which can still be viewed on your active profile) of 11-12 min/mile, then I'm guessing they'll be in Corral D.



It's Christmas. @Keels says #nomath


----------



## IamTrike

cavepig said:


> My marathon outfit is complete all homemade sewn & painted, so exited I hope it’s not cold for it...16 degrees running today has me dreaming of warmer weather! View attachment 289935



Thats a great costume. 



rteetz said:


> Sundays are for Disney: is Disney involved in your holidays at all? From Christmas decor, disney Christmas movies, anything Disney and holiday related works.
> 
> My answer: well we can start outside, with my 5 Disney related inflatables, my light show has let it go in its playlist, and I have a monorail. Inside we have Disney ornaments, Disney stockings, Disney lights, Disney wreaths, etc. I do tend to watch a good amount of Disney Christmas movies as well. On Christmas morning I always watch the Christmas special even though it’s gotten worse over the years.


We have a separate Disney tree  DD has Mickey Christmas lights up in her room, but she keeps those up all year round, We have the Tsum Tsum advent calendar, our main tree has a monorail around the base and last week to help with parking at Church I wore a Mickey santa hat, Mickey hands, and a Mickey ugly Christmas sweater. 



girlwithmickeytattoo said:


> Drats! I will be living my second marathon weekend to the fullest because I found out Friday that when I come back, I’ll be having surgery on my ankle because I tore a ligament (thus explaining why running has literally been kind of a pain lately)
> Ready to have a blast starting in 1 week!


Sorry to hear about your ankle.  I hope you have a great weekend though. 



Baloo in MI said:


> Our house is bursting with Disney holiday stuff - fab 5 Christmas flag in garage, Disney advent calendar, Disney snow globes, Disney tree skirt, Disney window decals, about half the tree is Disney ornaments from years of trips, lots of Disney kitchenware and several Disney themed house decorations.
> 
> I would imagine people leave our house thinking “we should go to Disney” or that we have issues.  I would say yes to both!  Happy Holidays!


I see no issues with that.


----------



## IamTrike

Did a jumbled up Dopey practice this weekend.  Did a moderate 8 on Thursday, a 4 mile tempo on Friday, 20 at a decent pace on Sat and 12 this morning.    

Bring on Marathon weekend.


----------



## DopeyBadger

FFigawi said:


> It's Christmas. @Keels says #nomath



Safe here then.  It's only Christmas Eve here in Wisconsin.


----------



## Keels

DopeyBadger said:


> Unofficially, I'm making guesses for the Dopey runners based on some information I've gathered.  But at best, it's a guess.  I can do the same for those with a solo 5k or 10k bib:
> 
> View attachment 290053
> 
> So, as an example - I'm guessing that if a 5k/10k solo bib runner submitted an estimated finish time on their active.com registration (which can still be viewed on your active profile) of 11-12 min/mile, then I'm guessing they'll be in Corral D.



WHAT EVEN IS THIS POST?!?!? I’m telling Santa! #NoMath


----------



## TCB in FLA

SAFDQ: There's a few Disney ornaments on the tree, but that's it decoration wise. I've watched the Disney parade on TV since I was little, but I agree with the quality isn't what it used to be. It's become a long cheesy commercial, and that gal from DWTS grates on my nerves.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SAFDQ:  Disney is part of our normal lives anyway.  For Christmas, I have Star Wars Lights that can shine against the house.  I didn't set it up this year though.  Most of our ornaments are Disney or Star Wars related.  The other directions in the house include a Mickey Shaped Bell Wreath.  

We're also going to watch Muppet Christmas Carol tonight most likely.


----------



## girlwithmickeytattoo

croach said:


> Oh that stinks. Hope you can get through Marathon weekend without too much pain.


Thank you! Me too!


----------



## Andie16

Hi, I'm new to RunDisney and will be running the marathon this year. I was wondering what everyone uses for spectators' runner tracking. Is the Disney tracking service reliable or would it be better to use another app paired with my phone? My DH and kids will be cheering at or near the Beach Club, and I'd like to make it easy for them to monitor my progress and predict what time I'll pass by. Thank you!


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: Only the Disney Gift cards under the tree (for me!). But to be fair, the only Christmas decorations at all is my white, pre lit tree. Without any kids coming home for Christmas I get lazy.


----------



## Keels

Andie16 said:


> Hi, I'm new to RunDisney and will be running the marathon this year. I was wondering what everyone uses for spectators' runner tracking. Is the Disney tracking service reliable or would it be better to use another app paired with my phone? My DH and kids will be cheering at or near the Beach Club, and I'd like to make it easy for them to monitor my progress and predict what time I'll pass by. Thank you!



I've tracked myself using the RunDisney tracking offering (either Xacte or RTRT) for every RunDisney event I've done where it's been offered ... and with one exception (Disneyland Half this year), it was almost to the second accurate. And even then - Disneyland Half didn't text start time (it still recorded it), but did send out every subsequent mat time.


----------



## mrsg00fy

SAFD:  we have a Disney tree skirt, about 80% of the ornaments on this year's tree are Disney themed including about 50 Mickey Mouse heads that I made. 
 

We also have a monorail going around the tree. 
And then perhaps our oldest Disney decoration  ....going back almost thirty years to the time when DH and I juggled......our juggling Santa Mickey tree topper.


----------



## girlwithmickeytattoo

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate!


----------



## LSUfan4444

rteetz said:


> Sundays are for Disney: is Disney involved in your holidays at all? From Christmas decor, disney Christmas movies, anything Disney and holiday related works.



We've got quite a few ornaments (these are some of my favorite) and a few plush's and quilts but not too much.


----------



## emilyindisney

LSUfan4444 said:


> We've got quite a few ornaments (these are some of my favorite) and a few plush's and quilts but not too much.



Love both of those silver Mickey head ones!


----------



## Nole95

Merry Christmas to everyone!!

Long range weather forecast is looking nice.  Seeing a couple nights in the 40s now.  Still pretty far out, so we'll see how much it changes in the next week.


----------



## Disneyhappy

Merry Christmas all! My husband opened his last pair of New Balance RunDisnney sneakers under the tree this morning? Has there been any news if there will be a new sneaker sponsor for marathon weekend?


----------



## Jim Tancredi

girlwithmickeytattoo said:


> Merry Christmas to all who celebrate!


Thank you, and you too!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Andie16 said:


> Hi, I'm new to RunDisney and will be running the marathon this year. I was wondering what everyone uses for spectators' runner tracking. Is the Disney tracking service reliable or would it be better to use another app paired with my phone? My DH and kids will be cheering at or near the Beach Club, and I'd like to make it easy for them to monitor my progress and predict what time I'll pass by. Thank you!



do you have a smart watch?  I use Garmin, and the Garmin Connect app/software is great.  In addition to keeping a pile of statistics on your running, you can use the "Live Track" feature, which allows you to email access to your live tracking to anyone who wants to watch your progress.  You put the list of email addresses in for those you want to offer this to, they click on the link in the email, and it takes them to a map where they can follow your run from start to finish.  Very accurate, and doesn't eat a lot of battery power.  Of course, you have to carry your phone with you and use data, but I don't think it uses a tremendous amount of data.  Nice tool! Your viewers can follow you every step of the way.


----------



## rteetz

Disneyhappy said:


> Merry Christmas all! My husband opened his last pair of New Balance RunDisnney sneakers under the tree this morning? Has there been any news if there will be a new sneaker sponsor for marathon weekend?


No shoes at all this year.


----------



## Andie16

Yes, I do have a Garmin but have not used Live Track - I will check it out, thanks!  I'm not fully decided on whether I will take my phone along but am 90% sure I will.


----------



## Andie16

Good to know that the tracking has been reliable - thanks!


----------



## IamTrike

Nole95 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone!!
> 
> Long range weather forecast is looking nice.  Seeing a couple nights in the 40s now.  Still pretty far out, so we'll see how much it changes in the next week.


Anybody know why they are forecasting a drop in temps for just Friday?



rteetz said:


> No shoes at all this year.


   So we have Christopher McDougall, author of "Born to Run", as this years shoe sponsor?



Andie16 said:


> Yes, I do have a Garmin but have not used Live Track - I will check it out, thanks!  I'm not fully decided on whether I will take my phone along but am 90% sure I will.


  Phones can also come in handy at a couple of points as there are some places that you might want a pic that don't have a photopass person.  For some reason I think the Mary Poppins stuff at GF didn't have any photopass peeps.


----------



## Jescue

Question: This is my first race at Disney World and I am doing the Dopey Challenge.  (I've done the Pixie Dust Challenge at Disneyland once before.) What time would you recommend I get on a bus for each of the races?  I'd like to stretch and have a chance to go to the bathroom before the start, but don't like to be super rushed.  Same time for each race?


----------



## rteetz

Jescue said:


> Question: This is my first race at Disney World and I am doing the Dopey Challenge.  (I've done the Pixie Dust Challenge at Disneyland once before.) What time would you recommend I get on a bus for each of the races?  I'd like to stretch and have a chance to go to the bathroom before the start, but don't like to be super rushed.  Same time for each race?


I’m always someone that likes to be early so I try to get to the first bus. Bus times are listed in the event guide. I believe the smaller race buses start at like 3:30 and larger races 3AM?


----------



## Baloo in MI

Jescue said:


> Question: This is my first race at Disney World and I am doing the Dopey Challenge.  (I've done the Pixie Dust Challenge at Disneyland once before.) What time would you recommend I get on a bus for each of the races?  I'd like to stretch and have a chance to go to the bathroom before the start, but don't like to be super rushed.  Same time for each race?




I have noticed that going a little early is so much easier/smoother than going late.  I left about 4:30 two years ago and got caught up in way more people than I thought at bag check.  It took so long I had to run to the corralls from there and almost missed my start!  Last year I was out the door at 3:30 and it made all the difference.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Baloo in MI said:


> I have noticed that going a little early is so much easier/smoother than going late. I left about 4:30 two years ago and got caught up in way more people than I thought at bag check. It took so long I had to run to the corralls from there and almost missed my start! Last year I was out the door at 3:30 and it made all the difference.



My experience is that Baloo has bracketed the times perfectly.

Out the door at 3:30 = up early but no stress
Out the door at 4:30 = extra sleep but more stress

Its a sliding scale: where do you fall on the stress vs. extra hour of sleep scale? I am on the 'early side of things'.


----------



## IamTrike

Jescue said:


> Question: This is my first race at Disney World and I am doing the Dopey Challenge.  (I've done the Pixie Dust Challenge at Disneyland once before.) What time would you recommend I get on a bus for each of the races?  I'd like to stretch and have a chance to go to the bathroom before the start, but don't like to be super rushed.  Same time for each race?



From the event guide buses start at 3:30 for the 5k and 10k and they state that you have to board a bus by 4 to be sure you make it to the start on time.
For the 1/2 and Full Buses and Monorails start at 3 and they say you need to be one one by 3:30.    

I would probably use the same 30 minute stagger for my races (leaving 30 minutes later for the 5 and 10k)

I lean towards leave on the earlier side because I don't like to be stressed.  There are lots of people that leave later and are fine with it.  I think a lot of it depends on what corral you are starting in.


----------



## disneygal100

Question about 'throw away' clothing... I know there are often donation bins inside Magic Kingdom to toss extra layers in for donation, however I don't like running in layers. Is this same system in place near the start corrals? I would love to have a jacket on right up until the start but not have to worry about running with it at all.


----------



## IamTrike

disneygal100 said:


> Question about 'throw away' clothing... I know there are often donation bins inside Magic Kingdom to toss extra layers in for donation, however I don't like running in layers. Is this same system in place near the start corrals? I would love to have a jacket on right up until the start but not have to worry about running with it at all.



Yes.  I think in the past they have had cardboard bins on the sides of the corrals.   Some of them are for trash and some are for clothes that will be donated.   If you are going to drop clothes in the corrals please make sure to get them off to the side where people won't trip on them


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> Sundays are for Disney: is Disney involved in your holidays at all? From Christmas decor, disney Christmas movies, anything Disney and holiday related works.


Just ornaments. I think I have two solo Pluto Ornaments, one of him and Mickey, Three 101 Dalmatians Ornaments, one Mickey solo, one Mickey and Minnie, a Tiana, and two Mickey heads (silver and candy cane).



Jescue said:


> Question: This is my first race at Disney World and I am doing the Dopey Challenge.  (I've done the Pixie Dust Challenge at Disneyland once before.) What time would you recommend I get on a bus for each of the races?  I'd like to stretch and have a chance to go to the bathroom before the start, but don't like to be super rushed.  Same time for each race?


I'm a big advocate for getting on the first bus which would be 3:30am. I say this for a few reasons, mostly I just want to be able to warm up and use the bathroom if necessary but, the main reason is this, my first time doing a runDisney race was the Princess 2016. runDisney contracts out the bussing to the start line and our bus driver jokingly said "Anyone know where we're going?" when we got on. We all laughed awkwardly because it's 3:30am and we have a race to get to. Turns out it wasn't a joke. This guy had no clue where he was going. As Disney started to close the roads it became increasingly clear we might not make it to the start on time. Luckily we pulled into the transportation center because the guy wanted to ask the cast members there for directions and they said that with road closures we would have to get on the monorail at this point. So we rode the monorail to the start and got to our corrals just as I think it was B was going off.

That being said, this is an unlikely event and if we had left later chances are we would have gotten someone who knew where to go. There are tons of people on the boards who have done more race weekends than me and not had any issue but because of that experience I've always been uncomfortable with waiting for a later bus.


----------



## dburg30

I'm excited to head to WDW next week, but also going to be another year that pretty sure I wont complete the Dopey.. Had some big changes in life, they were mostly good ones, but totally threw off my training schedule on the weekends.. Who am I kidding, threw off my training period.. So I am going to go.. Going to do what I can, and going to enjoy every minute of it.  If I ever do another weekend that has a marathon in it, I'll train for it first THEN register if any spots are still available.   And yes, I know those are excuses, but it doesnt change where I am..


----------



## IamTrike

Anisum said:


> I'm a big advocate for getting on the first bus which would be 3:30am. I say this for a few reasons, mostly I just want to be able to warm up and use the bathroom if necessary but, the main reason is this, my first time doing a runDisney race was the Princess 2016. runDisney contracts out the bussing to the start line and our bus driver jokingly said "Anyone know where we're going?" when we got on. We all laughed awkwardly because it's 3:30am and we have a race to get to. Turns out it wasn't a joke. This guy had no clue where he was going. As Disney started to close the roads it became increasingly clear we might not make it to the start on time. Luckily we pulled into the transportation center because the guy wanted to ask the cast members there for directions and they said that with road closures we would have to get on the monorail at this point. So we rode the monorail to the start and got to our corrals just as I think it was B was going off.



Based on the event guide it look the first bus to the 5k and 10K is 3:30 but the first bus/monorail to the half and full is 3:00.     There is a change in this years event guide. 

In the 2017 Event guide it said you needed to board buses/monorails by   4:30, 4:00,4:00 and 4:00 for the 5K, 10k, half and full.   This years event guide bumps that forward saying you need be on a bus by 4:00,4:00,3:30 and 3:30 respectively.   

I wonder if they are expecting either a larger turnout than prior years or more difficult time getting to Epcot because of construction somewhere?


----------



## funsizedisaster

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> I totally agree, people have to be aware of their surroundings for sure!
> 
> At races I have been known to pull them out at certain points too. Typically at Disney I have them in at the beginning, take them out at MK, put the back in around cone alley and then the are taken out for good when I get to Epcot (so basically World Drive is my headphone space). I don't need them to run, and I have run without them, I just do better when I have them.



I usually only have one ear bud in for that exact reason.  So I can have it loud enough to drown out what I don't want to hear, but still hear important things.  I'll put the second one in once the pack starts to spread out and once I'm on a long stretch where there is nothing to see, like World Drive in both directions.


----------



## funsizedisaster

croach said:


> See everyone is watching Orlando weather. The only thing I care about is my local weather and making sure I can get to Orlando! Everything after that is all good.



We have already decided that if the forecast out of the DC area says snow or ice...we're renting a car the night before!


----------



## IamTrike

funsizedisaster said:


> I usually only have one ear bud in for that exact reason.  So I can have it loud enough to drown out what I don't want to hear, but still hear important things.  I'll put the second one in once the pack starts to spread out and once I'm on a long stretch where there is nothing to see, like World Drive in both directions.



As an alternative you can have one of your running buddies research a president to provide a history lesson on Bear Island Road.   One year we learned about Warren G Harding. 



funsizedisaster said:


> We have already decided that if the forecast out of the DC area says snow or ice...we're renting a car the night before!


  That's not too bad of a drive from DC/Nova.


----------



## LSUfan4444

I am of the opinion that being on the bus prior to 4 am is probably the best bet. That extra 30 minutes of sleep won't make a difference either way but like others have said getting on a bus after 4 am could lead to unneeded stress on race morning.

Thats being said I can never find myself able to get on a bus prior to 4 am for one reason or another. I guess I know if I try to leave at 3:45 I'll actually leave at 4 and end up being just fine.


----------



## KSellers88

I'm late, but I hope everyone had a great Christmas. 

As for Disney, I only really have ornaments. We have a regular tree and then a "Vacation" tree, so all of the ornaments that we've collected on our travels go on it. The runDisney ornaments go on our regular tree, along with two glass Mickey and Minnie ornaments.


----------



## emilyindisney

dburg30 said:


> I'm excited to head to WDW next week, but also going to be another year that pretty sure I wont complete the Dopey.. Had some big changes in life, they were mostly good ones, but totally threw off my training schedule on the weekends.. Who am I kidding, threw off my training period.. So I am going to go.. Going to do what I can, and going to enjoy every minute of it.  If I ever do another weekend that has a marathon in it, I'll train for it first THEN register if any spots are still available.   And yes, I know those are excuses, but it doesnt change where I am..


Be safe, cover the miles you can, and have fun!


----------



## Dave Rolen

Bib Placement???????

I normally place my bib on my right thigh. I'm doing Dopey. Anyone see issues with this? Experience?


----------



## BikeFan

IamTrike said:


> That's not too bad of a drive from DC/Nova.



Ugh . . .  as someone who's made that drive far too many times, I beg to differ!  

But yeah, compared to some treks others have made, it's not too bad, and fortunately, my son and oldest daughter are experienced drivers at this point, so they can share the miles this trip on Monday when we leave.  As long as the weather is decent, we'll be OK.  It's just a _very _long time to be sitting in a car!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Dave Rolen said:


> *Bib Placement???????*
> 
> I normally place my bib on my right thigh. I'm doing Dopey. Anyone see issues with this? Experience?


 Safety-pin it to my shirt


----------



## camaker

Dave Rolen said:


> Bib Placement???????
> 
> I normally place my bib on my right thigh. I'm doing Dopey. Anyone see issues with this? Experience?



That's where I've gone to attaching my bib. Had no issues with it during DLH weekend or any of my local races. My shirts are nicer than the shorts I wear over my compressions, so I like not putting pin holes into them.


----------



## croach

Dave Rolen said:


> Bib Placement???????
> 
> I normally place my bib on my right thigh. I'm doing Dopey. Anyone see issues with this? Experience?



Unless I have tights on, I always put my bib on my shorts. The only problem you may have is if you’re into your race photos, it can sometimes make it harder for the number to be identified.


----------



## LSUfan4444

In lieu of pinning a bib to your shorts I'd suggest a race belt (normally worn in triathlon). The bibs can be quite large and pinning it to one leg could present a challenge for some of your race photos.


----------



## funsizedisaster

BikeFan said:


> Ugh . . .  as someone who's made that drive far too many times, I beg to differ!
> 
> But yeah, compared to some treks others have made, it's not too bad, and fortunately, my son and oldest daughter are experienced drivers at this point, so they can share the miles this trip on Monday when we leave.  As long as the weather is decent, we'll be OK.  It's just a _very _long time to be sitting in a car!



It's not the drive down....it's that drive back AFTER.  A few years ago, my BF and I drove down and I ran the Goofy.  We drove back immediately following the marathon.  At the time, I had a stick shift Scion.  Needlesstosay...I did ZERO of the actual driving back.  We drove down since we were flying to CA for the LS race weekend the following weekend.

It looks like the forecast should be okay for flying out on Wednesday!!!  It will be COLD  (19 degrees or something crazy) Tuesday night...but no snow in the forecast as of right this second!


----------



## BikeFan

camaker said:


> That's where I've gone to attaching my bib. Had no issues with it during DLH weekend or any of my local races. My shirts are nicer than the shorts I wear over my compressions, so *I like not putting pin holes into them*.



I own a set of racedots (www.racedots.com) and love them so much I've bought several other sets for family members.  If you race fairly frequently, they're worth the price to save your shirts and other clothing.


----------



## bananabean

Dave Rolen said:


> Bib Placement???????
> 
> I normally place my bib on my right thigh. I'm doing Dopey. Anyone see issues with this? Experience?



I did this for W&D.  I didn't really have issues until I sat down in the car after the race and it ripped a tiny hole in my leggings.  Not really an issue for me since I already had a hole in the other side (it's all about balance).


----------



## kski907

Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday.  I have loved reading about all the disney decorators out there.  We too had a disney decorated tree, which we are now in the process of packing up in prep for up coming travel to FL.  Wishing everyone smooth and safe travels down and look forward to sharing the courses with you all.


----------



## IamTrike

Dave Rolen said:


> Bib Placement???????
> 
> I normally place my bib on my right thigh. I'm doing Dopey. Anyone see issues with this? Experience?


I usually place mine on my left quad area and don’t ever have issues at disney.  Of my runny buds 2 guys are right quad and 2 are left quad.



BikeFan said:


> Ugh . . .  as someone who's made that drive far too many times, I beg to differ!
> 
> But yeah, compared to some treks others have made, it's not too bad, and fortunately, my son and oldest daughter are experienced drivers at this point, so they can share the miles this trip on Monday when we leave.  As long as the weather is decent, we'll be OK.  It's just a _very _long time to be sitting in a car!



Yeah I wasn’t trying to imply that it’s a preferred option.  In fact we live in NC and are flying.  I was more trying to say that from DC it’s a least a viable option.  If they were somewhere farther north it might not be possible to make it.


----------



## BikeFan

IamTrike said:


> Yeah I wasn’t trying to imply that it’s a preferred option.  In fact we live in NC and are flying.  I was more trying to say that from DC it’s a least a viable option.  If they were somewhere farther north it might not be possible to make it.



No worries.    I was just having flashbacks of a minivan full of 4 young kids getting antsy for 12+ hours!    As drives go, it's not terrible, really.  It's a straight shot down 95, so it's very hard to get lost, and traffic usually isn't too bad.  It's just really, really, really long.   

Hope your flight goes well!  Safe travels!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

So the high today here is 0 degrees, the low is -12 degrees, the rest of the week is not at all much better, there is a vent on the roof of our office building that is stuck open so somewhat cold air is being blown in to the building and the furnace unit is not quite strong enough to compensate for it, and our network went out and is still not up so the work I can get done is limited... lets just say I am super happy that I leave this place on Friday for warmer temps and no work for a nice long while.


----------



## rteetz

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> So the high today here is 0 degrees, the low is -12 degrees, the rest of the week is not at all much better, there is a vent on the roof of our office building that is stuck open so somewhat cold air is being blown in to the building and the furnace unit is not quite strong enough to compensate for it, and our network went out and is still not up so the work I can get done is limited... lets just say I am super happy that I leave this place on Friday for warmer temps and no work for a nice long while.


We are also about the same in terms of temp. I also have a cold or sinus issues now so real fun. I took today off to try and recover from whatever I have and will try to run again tomorrow. Florida can't come soon enough!


----------



## rteetz

Temperatures seem to be dropping a bit as we are getting closer. 

Accuweather

1/3 - H 63 L 48
1/4 - H 67 L 53
1/5 - H 58 L 42
1/6 - H 72 L 53
1/7 - H 77 L 46

Weather.com

1/3 - H 64 L 48
1/4 - H 71 L 52
1/5 - H 65 L 49
1/6 - H 68 L 54
1/7 - H 75 L 59


----------



## lhermiston

New PR today: 5 degrees. The word of the day is “layers.”


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Temperatures seem to be dropping a bit as we are getting closer.
> 
> Accuweather
> 
> 1/3 - H 63 L 48
> 1/4 - H 67 L 53
> 1/5 - H 58 L 42
> 1/6 - H 72 L 53
> 1/7 - H 77 L 46
> 
> Weather.com
> 
> 1/3 - H 64 L 48
> 1/4 - H 71 L 52
> 1/5 - H 65 L 49
> 1/6 - H 68 L 54
> 1/7 - H 75 L 59



Still way too early for the forecast to be accurate, but it'd sure be nice if the marathon had the 42 degree low instead of the half.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Still way too early for the forecast to be accurate, but it'd sure be nice if the marathon had the 42 degree low instead of the half.


----------



## TCB in FLA

BikeFan said:


> I own a set of racedots (www.racedots.com) and love them so much I've bought several other sets for family members.  If you race fairly frequently, they're worth the price to save your shirts and other clothing.


Those are the decorated magnets, right? I so wanted to like them, but leaned over to stretch or adjust my laces right before a race, the top and bottom magnets snapped together, so I spent the first mile messing around with them. Drove me nuts.

I just bought a set of Bib Boards, basically plastic snaps. I'm planning to try them out with an old race bib during my next few runs to try them out (although on a bottom layer so folks don't think I'm the last runner in a poorly advertised race).


----------



## croach

Ok seems like a good time between Christmas and people getting ready to head to Orlando next week to see who has any interest signing up for character text alert.

In case you didn't see it, I'm going to text out where characters are at on the course in case you are looking for someonce specific or want to skip some characters for later ones. I'll be in corral A so I'll be able to get out ahead of some of you best I can. If you're interested, send me a pm. Also let me know if you're international and will see about using WhatsApp so no one gets hit with fees.


----------



## bananabean

TCB in FLA said:


> I just bought a set of Bib Boards, basically plastic snaps. I'm planning to try them out with an old race bib during my next few runs to try them out (although on a bottom layer so folks don't think I'm the last runner in a poorly advertised race).



I would definitely be interested in hearing how you like those.  I did a 5K with magnets and din't have any issues, but I was a little skeptical of trying it for a longer run.


----------



## camaker

bananabean said:


> I would definitely be interested in hearing how you like those.  I did a 5K with magnets and din't have any issues, but I was a little skeptical of trying it for a longer run.



I've used the RaceDot magnets for everything from a 5k to a full marathon. They can be a pain to get in place initially, but in my experience once they're in place they're not going anywhere.


----------



## Princess KP

Dave Rolen said:


> Bib Placement???????
> 
> I normally place my bib on my right thigh. I'm doing Dopey. Anyone see issues with this? Experience?


My bibs always looks crumpled up after a race. I run with a hydration belt that I have to twist to the front to access. May have to iron out my Goofy bib for the marathon


----------



## BikeFan

lhermiston said:


> New PR today: 5 degrees. The word of the day is “layers.”



You're a hardier runner than me!  My word of the day would be "treadmill"!  



camaker said:


> I've used the RaceDot magnets for everything from a 5k to a full marathon. They can be a pain to get in place initially, but in my experience once they're in place they're not going anywhere.



Generally, yeah, they're pretty solid, although I did manage to lose one in a trail race two years ago.  Must've snagged on a branch or something, but I have no idea what happened.  I just looked down at my bib and one of them was gone.  I mentioned it to the company founder at a race expo later on, and he gave me a new one free!


----------



## jeanigor

Our holiday decorations are 95% Disney, the entire tree in the living room is Disney (except three ornaments), the tree in the dining room is all runDisney, Santa's cookie plate is Disney, all the little chochkies that get put out are Disney and Winnie the Jew Bear sits a the base of our menorah with Disney themed driedels. 



rteetz said:


> Temperatures seem to be dropping a bit as we are getting closer.
> 
> Accuweather
> 
> 1/3 - H 63 L 48
> 1/4 - H 67 L 53
> 1/5 - H 58 L 42
> 1/6 - H 72 L 53
> 1/7 - H 77 L 46
> 
> Weather.com
> 
> 1/3 - H 64 L 48
> 1/4 - H 71 L 52
> 1/5 - H 65 L 49
> 1/6 - H 68 L 54
> 1/7 - H 75 L 59



Our temps are not forecasted to be above mid teens before we leave with most of the days being below 0. Either of these forecasts will feel like a sauna.


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> Temperatures seem to be dropping a bit as we are getting closer.
> 
> Accuweather
> 
> 1/3 - H 63 L 48
> 1/4 - H 67 L 53
> 1/5 - H 58 L 42
> 1/6 - H 72 L 53
> 1/7 - H 77 L 46
> 
> Weather.com
> 
> 1/3 - H 64 L 48
> 1/4 - H 71 L 52
> 1/5 - H 65 L 49
> 1/6 - H 68 L 54
> 1/7 - H 75 L 59



Marathon needs to come down about 10 degrees but i definitely think I’m going home about 4 pairs of sweats lighter with the lows projected in the 40s. 

Still too early to tell. Give it another week


----------



## cavepig

*1 week till the expo!*
I won't bet there yet, but it's exciting to help with the stress of our single digit/negative temps and snow chances the day we leave.


----------



## Dis5150

I used a bib belt for the marathon last year and with the wind and layers it kept getting twisted around behind me. I seriously had a mini heart attack when I looked down and my bib was gone! Luckily it was just twisted behind me but it cost me my castle pics so   I have some Bib Buddies, which are the plastic snaps and they are ok. Once you (finally!) get them on the bib/shirt correctly they work great. I just spend WAY too much time trying to get them on correctly. Haven't decided what to go with this time.


----------



## FlashAM7

Dis5150 said:


> I used a bib belt for the marathon last year and with the wind and layers it kept getting twisted around behind me. I seriously had a mini heart attack when I looked down and my bib was gone! Luckily it was just twisted behind me but it cost me my castle pics so   I have some Bib Buddies, which are the plastic snaps and they are ok. Once you (finally!) get them on the bib/shirt correctly they work great. I just spend WAY too much time trying to get them on correctly. Haven't decided what to go with this time.


Which bib belt did you use? I haven't used one, but was planning to wear my Fitletic running belt with bib holders on it for the marathon. I've heard good things and saw a lot of people at Wine & Dine wearing them.


----------



## FlashAM7

rteetz said:


> Temperatures seem to be dropping a bit as we are getting closer.
> 
> Accuweather
> 
> 1/3 - H 63 L 48
> 1/4 - H 67 L 53
> 1/5 - H 58 L 42
> 1/6 - H 72 L 53
> 1/7 - H 77 L 46
> 
> Weather.com
> 
> 1/3 - H 64 L 48
> 1/4 - H 71 L 52
> 1/5 - H 65 L 49
> 1/6 - H 68 L 54
> 1/7 - H 75 L 59


It's crazy how different the two sites are. On marathon Sunday that's a 13 degree difference for the low. If the actual temps for the marathon are anything like the AccuWeather predictions for 1/7, that would be perfect.


----------



## BikeFan

Speaking of the expo, have any pics of the race merchandise been released yet?  I've looked and found nothing, but maybe I missed it.  Since several of my family are running their first halfs and/or fulls, I've been eager to see some of the "I did it!" shirts and jackets, for possible gifts.


----------



## FlashAM7

BikeFan said:


> Speaking of the expo, have any pics of the race merchandise been released yet?  I've looked and found nothing, but maybe I missed it.  Since several of my family are running their first halfs and/or fulls, I've been eager to see some of the "I did it!" shirts and jackets, for possible gifts.


Typically (if my memory is correct), they have released pics of merchandise a few days prior to the expo. However, at Wine & Dine this year, they didn't release any pics of merchandise, and only posted pics of the actual race shirts like the day before the expo. 

So it's anyone's guess.


----------



## VAfamily1998

Question about parking/passenger pick up for the 5K:

I am the only one in my party running the 5k and I will take Disney transportation to the 5k.    I am pretty sure I will be in Corral A, and I will finish in about 40 minutes or less.   I know that the start line is too close to where the buses need to go to bring you back to the resorts, so transportation back won't start until 6:30.   
If my husband came to pick me up, is there a way I would get out of there sooner?   Is the parking area for the 5k in a spot that is far enough away from the race start so I could just meet him there (in the 5k parking area?)
Thanks!


----------



## Dis5150

FlashAM7 said:


> Which bib belt did you use? I haven't used one, but was planning to wear my Fitletic running belt with bib holders on it for the marathon. I've heard good things and saw a lot of people at Wine & Dine wearing them.



I don't know the brand. It is just a band with a couple of toggles on it. I will look at that brand although I am running out of time, lol.  Thanks!


----------



## ell13

The weather sites are one thing to follow, but more interesting are the actual models: The Euro, Canadian, and GFS. 

Right now, a couple are showing very cold weather Thursday through Saturday/Sunday. I'm talking lows in the low 30s. It just depends on how low the arctic blast going through most of the country on New Year's goes.


----------



## cburnett11

ell13 said:


> The weather sites are one thing to follow, but more interesting are the actual models: The Euro, Canadian, and GFS.



Tell us more please...  I'm willing to admit that I enjoy obsessing about race weather.


----------



## Anisum

BikeFan said:


> Speaking of the expo, have any pics of the race merchandise been released yet?  I've looked and found nothing, but maybe I missed it.  Since several of my family are running their first halfs and/or fulls, I've been eager to see some of the "I did it!" shirts and jackets, for possible gifts.


So they haven't been posting them as far in advance or at all as @FlashAM7 mentioned. 2017 Marathon Weekend posted merchandise the day before the expo opened, Princess also posted the day before the expo, Dark Side posted the day of the expo and Wine & Dine didn't post at all. Some have theorized this is to discourage those who come to the expo just to buy up a ton of the merchandise and resell it online since they won't know what it looks like in advance.


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

I am sure I probably missed it.  But I know last year there was a site that you could enter your phone number to get texts to track a runner.  Did that already come out?


----------



## rteetz

Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> I am sure I probably missed it.  But I know last year there was a site that you could enter your phone number to get texts to track a runner.  Did that already come out?


Yes go to runner tracking on the website.


----------



## FlashAM7

Dis5150 said:


> I don't know the brand. It is just a band with a couple of toggles on it. I will look at that brand although I am running out of time, lol.  Thanks!


FYI, I believe Fitletic will be at the Expo selling them, so if you don't have time to order one, they should have them there next week to check out.


----------



## ell13

*1:00 PM on Thursday 1/4





1:00 PM on Friday 1/5:




*


----------



## FlashAM7

ell13 said:


> *1:00 PM on Thursday 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:00 PM on Friday 1/5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, so in the 40's for a high on those days?

The only two instances where I become obsessed with weather forecasts are during hurricanes and before races, lol.

Also, where did you get these images? I would be interested to check them out as the days go on.


----------



## ell13

tropicaltidbits.com

These specific images are hosted here:

https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/analysis/models/gem/2017122700/


----------



## ell13

The GFS 12z model is running currently. It shows things a little warmer.  I'll post those images once they're available.


----------



## FlashAM7

Some weather guy I follow on Facebook just posted this. Although this is for Tampa, it still shows next weekend being COLD.


----------



## ell13

Thursday 1/4 @ 7:00 AM (Different Model)






Friday @ 7:00 AM






Saturday @ 7:00 AM






Sunday @ 7:00 AM


----------



## Chaitali

I'm back after mostly being offline over Christmas   Thanks for posting about the goals we had written back in February, I had forgotten all about that.  I think my goals of staying healthy during training and finishing feeling good enough to enjoy the parks are mostly still on track.  There's no way to know for sure how I'll feel after the race until that point so fingers crossed!


----------



## FlashAM7

This is a different model, but this is showing the temps on Friday the 5th


----------



## Tennesotans

BikeFan said:


> I own a set of racedots (www.racedots.com) and love them so much I've bought several other sets for family members.  If you race fairly frequently, they're worth the price to save your shirts and other clothing.



I have taken the plunge and ordered some race dots on your strong recommendation! :: fingers crossed for good results ::


----------



## dobball23

Are any shops/food establishments along Main Street USA open for spectators during the Half/full marathons?


----------



## croach

croach said:


> Ok seems like a good time between Christmas and people getting ready to head to Orlando next week to see who has any interest signing up for character text alert.
> 
> In case you didn't see it, I'm going to text out where characters are at on the course in case you are looking for someonce specific or want to skip some characters for later ones. I'll be in corral A so I'll be able to get out ahead of some of you best I can. If you're interested, send me a pm. Also let me know if you're international and will see about using WhatsApp so no one gets hit with fees.



I guess I should have noted that I’ll be doing this for the half and the full. Not sure if it’s beneficial for the half but we can use it as a test run. Literally.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Left -8 to start the drive down to Orlando today. Doesn’t look like it’s going to be super warm, but it’s not going to be negative temps. Arriving at our rental tomorrow and in the parks on Friday. Time to get excited!


----------



## UNCBear24

I hope it's not too cold on race days.  The forecast on weather.com shows Thursday 71/47, Friday 65/47, Saturday 63/49, and Sunday 74/59.


----------



## DopeyBadger

VAfamily1998 said:


> am the only one in my party running the 5k and I will take Disney transportation to the 5k. I am pretty sure I will be in Corral A, and I will finish in about 40 minutes or less. I know that the start line is too close to where the buses need to go to bring you back to the resorts, so transportation back won't start until 6:30.
> If my husband came to pick me up, is there a way I would get out of there sooner? Is the parking area for the 5k in a spot that is far enough away from the race start so I could just meet him there (in the 5k parking area?)



Yes, if you had a car you could theoretically leave sooner than the buses at 6:30am.  The car parking is to the left of the course and not on it at all.  Whereas, the buses are to the right of the course and share the same path.  I've never driven a car, so someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## rteetz

Minimal changes from today

Accuweather

1/3 - H 69 L 49
1/4 - H 67 L 55
1/5 - H 58 L 42
1/6 - H 72 L 53
1/7 - H 77 L 46

Weather.com

1/3 - H 63 L 48
1/4 - H 71 L 47
1/5 - H 66 L 47
1/6 - H 64 L 49
1/7 - H 74 L 59


----------



## garneska

@DopeyBadger i can't find the spreadsheet with all the runners on it.  It is far back in the thread now, but when i did look i did not find me for the 10k. Now I may have missed it there are a lot of people on the list, but if i did not i thought i would let you know.  FYI i had said no to the pre meet on 10k but i am now a definite maybe and more than likely a yes to the 10k meet up.


----------



## VAfamily1998

DopeyBadger said:


> Yes, if you had a car you could theoretically leave sooner than the buses at 6:30am.  The car parking is to the left of the course and not on it at all.  Whereas, the buses are to the right of the course and share the same path.  I've never driven a car, so someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


Great!  Thank you!!


----------



## Ariel484

dobball23 said:


> Are any shops/food establishments along Main Street USA open for spectators during the Half/full marathons?


Yes, at least some were when I spectated the Princess Half in 2014.  I remember a small coffee cart and I think Casey's was open too...but my BFFs and I brought our own snacks to be safe.


----------



## rteetz

Just got a "Final Race Weekend Reminders" email from runDisney. At the bottom they listed sponsors and still listed New Balance which I found strange. They must have to advertise them through the end of 2017 when the contract runs out since they are not listed in the event guide.


----------



## FlashAM7

This might be a stupid question, but my parents are staying at Saratoga Springs and wanted to come to Main St for the marathon to watch the runners. How do they go about getting there? Are there buses from all the resorts to MK at 6am?


----------



## garneska

what are the opinions on driving to for the 10k rather than using Disney transport?  I normally take the buses but this is my first time doing a shorter race.  I notice in the Event Guide it says significant delays for Half and Full marathon but does not mention delays for the 5k or 10k.  I am considering just driving over.  Partly because I expect to finish before the buses start rolling again.  i keep wavering back and forth.  I am staying at Fort Wilderness so not sure if that makes a difference.  I am thinking if i have my car then i can sit in it for a while in the morning.  thoughts?


----------



## SheHulk

I had a bad dream about the marathon last night. I think I always do this time of year. I was cruising along, like mile 13, and a guy who works at Disney had a cart being pulled by donkeys. He grabbed me & two other women running by. "You have to get in the cart and be in the donkey parade!" He insisted. "Put on these hats!" I argued that I was running a race and had to keep going. "If you wanted to have a fast time you shouldn't be in a runDisney race!" He argued back. The other women and I looked at each other in disbelief and got in the cart. They stayed but I sneaked away when he wasn't looking. A bunch of other barriers like that kept springing up and I was never able to finish the race. Things like, nobody around and the course wasn't marked so I got off course, etc.

If this doesn't qualify as taper madness I don't know what does.


----------



## Chaitali

That reminded me that I had my first marathon nightmare this week too!  I couldn't find any of the stuff I needed and had packed for the race and was running really late and didn't leave my room until 6:30!  I obviously didn't make the start in time.  Thankfully it was just a dream


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

croach said:


> Ok seems like a good time between Christmas and people getting ready to head to Orlando next week to see who has any interest signing up for character text alert.
> 
> In case you didn't see it, I'm going to text out where characters are at on the course in case you are looking for someonce specific or want to skip some characters for later ones. I'll be in corral A so I'll be able to get out ahead of some of you best I can. If you're interested, send me a pm. Also let me know if you're international and will see about using WhatsApp so no one gets hit with fees.


Does this include for the half? That’s the one race I’m doing and character pictures are a top priority for me this time. I don’t want to stop for tons, but would love to get some good ones and have advance notice to prioritize. I’ll send you a PM!

Interesting posts about the weather so far. I know it’s still way too far out, but cold weather would be interesting and a much different experience than my other Disney races! I won’t complain - I would definitely take cold over rain - please no repeat of this year’s half! The obsessive weather checking is going to be beginning for home too. Hoping there’s not a snowstorm around to delay/cancel flights!

I cannot believe the expo opens in one week, and I leave one week from tomorrow. Anyone want to make guesses on race shirt colors? For the half, I’m hoping/expecting red or yellow since it matches with the medal. Or maybe blue (regular blue not navy).


----------



## Dis5150

I finally got my last night booked for marathon weekend! We are at Saratoga Springs till the 8th but not flying home until the 9th. I was able to get a room at AS sports for the night of the 8th! Very happy with that as that is where I kept trying and it kept telling me no availability. Someone must have cancelled. It's great for our last day as we stay there all the time and know where to take our luggage in the a.m., know the food court, where to catch ME, etc. Also kinda feels like home, we have stayed there so much!

I was also able to modify one of our ADR's (we have 2) to add another person. But no luck adding a 7th person to Beaches and Cream the evening after the marathon. I had serious doubts about that one anyway as I had a very hard time getting the table for 6 originally! Sis and fam will have to figure something out as I am not giving up my No Way Jose after the marathon!


----------



## UNCBear24

garneska said:


> what are the opinions on driving to for the 10k rather than using Disney transport?  I normally take the buses but this is my first time doing a shorter race.  I notice in the Event Guide it says significant delays for Half and Full marathon but does not mention delays for the 5k or 10k.  I am considering just driving over.  Partly because I expect to finish before the buses start rolling again.  i keep wavering back and forth.  I am staying at Fort Wilderness so not sure if that makes a difference.  I am thinking if i have my car then i can sit in it for a while in the morning.  thoughts?


I will be driving the first 3 days of Dopey.  Since I am in corral A for the 5k/10k, I'll be glad to have option to leave as soon as I'd like to.  I drove to the W&D half and had no problems at all. I did like waiting in my car, since I had no need to check a bag.  Try it for the 5k and see how you like it and go from there.


----------



## garneska

UNCBear24 said:


> I will be driving the first 3 days of Dopey.  Since I am in corral A for the 5k/10k, I'll be glad to have option to leave as soon as I'd like to.  I drove to the W&D half and had no problems at all. I did like waiting in my car, since I had no need to check a bag.  Try it for the 5k and see how you like it and go from there.



I am doing my own little thing.  i am not running dopey. i am doing the 10k and the Marathon.  I really wanted an Minnie Mouse shirt.  It does seem like people prefer driving.  i am not trying to get more sleep, am thinking it will be easier.  I am not sure if i want to stick around after the race or not.  Kind of depends on how i am feeling and the temps.  Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## Keels

Just finished my last race weekend prep shift!!! 

I haven’t seen merch or the shirts since I was working on other stuff, but the theming is SUPER cute!


----------



## Keels

Also, one shirt is purple. Like TCU purple. No idea which one it is because the banners hadn’t been hung up when they wheeled in the carts with shirt bags.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Just finished my last race weekend prep shift!!!
> 
> I haven’t seen merch or the shirts since I was working on other stuff, but the theming is SUPER cute!


Can’t wait!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Keels said:


> Also, one shirt is purple. Like TCU purple.


This would match the Dopey medal ribbon!! So excited!!!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Sailormoon2 said:


> This would match the Dopey medal ribbon!! So excited!!!


Yep, definitely thinking the purple has got to be for Dopey.


----------



## kski907

Dis5150 said:


> I finally got my last night booked for marathon weekend! We are at Saratoga Springs till the 8th but not flying home until the 9th. I was able to get a room at AS sports for the night of the 8th! Very happy with that as that is where I kept trying and it kept telling me no availability. Someone must have cancelled. It's great for our last day as we stay there all the time and know where to take our luggage in the a.m., know the food court, where to catch ME, etc. Also kinda feels like home, we have stayed there so much!
> 
> I was also able to modify one of our ADR's (we have 2) to add another person. But no luck adding a 7th person to Beaches and Cream the evening after the marathon. I had serious doubts about that one anyway as I had a very hard time getting the table for 6 originally! Sis and fam will have to figure something out as I am not giving up my No Way Jose after the marathon!




I know this is probably late in the game, and you already explored this avenue, but last year we also had reservations for Beaches and Cream in January that we needed to tack on extra folks. I called and we were able to break down the reservations into 2 separate reservations with close times (party of 4 & party of 3).  We showed to the restaurant at the first time slot and mentioned to the lady at the podium that we were all together with the separate reservations and asked if we could be at least seated at the same time and near each other. The lady said she could if we didn't mind waiting a little longer.  We waited and extra 30mins and then to our surprise they had moved a bunch of tables together and seated us all together.  But I agree I would not give up the No way Jose either.


----------



## DopeyBadger

garneska said:


> @DopeyBadger i can't find the spreadsheet with all the runners on it.  It is far back in the thread now, but when i did look i did not find me for the 10k. Now I may have missed it there are a lot of people on the list, but if i did not i thought i would let you know.  FYI i had said no to the pre meet on 10k but i am now a definite maybe and more than likely a yes to the 10k meet up.



Got it now!



FlashAM7 said:


> This might be a stupid question, but my parents are staying at Saratoga Springs and wanted to come to Main St for the marathon to watch the runners. How do they go about getting there? Are there buses from all the resorts to MK at 6am?



There are no buses from resorts direct to MK for viewing on Main Street at that time.  The last bus from the resorts is at 5am to EPCOT.  So, they'd have to get on the bus at 5am to EPCOT and then follow the directions below.

 

This plan though would not get them there by 6am (maybe).  It would probably be cutting it close.  The fastest DIS marathon runner would arrive at Main Street at 6:14am (Corral A and 3:14 marathon estimate), so a little later than 6am would probably be fine.


----------



## DISRNR1000

I did not receive final race instructions nor see them on the run Disney website.  I am hoping they might answer this question:

Event guide says you have to board a monorail by 3:30 AM. The website says you have to board a bus or monorail by 4 AM:


Participants must board transportation no later than 4:00 a.m. in order to make it to their corrals on time.

 I did email run Disney and I got the 4 AM response. That is also what it has always been in the past.  Just was hoping for some additional confirmation.


----------



## jmasgat

FlashAM7 said:


> This might be a stupid question, but my parents are staying at Saratoga Springs and wanted to come to Main St for the marathon to watch the runners. How do they go about getting there? Are there buses from all the resorts to MK at 6am?



An alternative is to take a cab to TTC and monorail from there or even better, cab to Contemporary and walk over to MK. The nice thing about SSR is that you can get to TTC via Vista Blvd and avoid the nastiness of World Blvd, or to Contemporary with only a small portion of World Drive to bother with.


Meanwhile, my "quad strain from nowhere" (seriously-it cropped up while I was NOT running) is refusing to go away.  It feels marginally better, but I have purposefully not run in almost a week and really was hoping it would be gone by now.  Nope.  So now I see no running til I get to Disney and am trying not to relive my dismal memories of Goofy 2013. Sigh.


----------



## FlashAM7

DopeyBadger said:


> Got it now!
> 
> 
> 
> There are no buses from resorts direct to MK for viewing on Main Street at that time.  The last bus from the resorts is at 5am to EPCOT.  So, they'd have to get on the bus at 5am to EPCOT and then follow the directions below.
> 
> View attachment 290557
> 
> This plan though would not get them there by 6am (maybe).  It would probably be cutting it close.  The fastest DIS marathon runner would arrive at Main Street at 6:14am (Corral A and 3:14 marathon estimate), so a little later than 6am would probably be fine.


Could they not just drive to the TTC and take the monorail from there?


----------



## DopeyBadger

FlashAM7 said:


> Could they not just drive to the TTC and take the monorail from there?



Yes, if they have other transportation other than the Disney bus.  They could take a cab/uber or drive a car.  I'm not 100% certain you can park at TTC, but I'd be surprised if you could not.


----------



## FlashAM7

jmasgat said:


> An alternative is to take a cab to TTC and monorail from there or even better, cab to Contemporary and walk over to MK. The nice thing about SSR is that you can get to TTC via Vista Blvd and avoid the nastiness of World Blvd, or to Contemporary with only a small portion of World Drive to bother with.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, my "quad strain from nowhere" (seriously-it cropped up while I was NOT running) is refusing to go away.  It feels marginally better, but I have purposefully not run in almost a week and really was hoping it would be gone by now.  Nope.  So now I see no running til I get to Disney and am trying not to relive my dismal memories of Goofy 2013. Sigh.



Ah ok, this answers my question then. I probably should have disclosed that they have their own car. I may just have them park at TTC then and take the monorail from there, or see if they can park at the Contemporary and just walk


----------



## lhermiston

Balmy 8 degrees today. I almost feel bad for those of you going to Florida next week.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

rteetz said:


> Minimal changes from today
> 
> Accuweather
> 
> 1/3 - H 69 L 49
> 1/4 - H 67 L 55
> 1/5 - H 58 L 42
> 1/6 - H 72 L 53
> 1/7 - H 77 L 46



Well if Accuweather holds out I am glad our cold day will be the 10K.  My cold running gear is Under Armour long sleeve compression and I don't want to throw that away, so at least I could suck it up and be overly warm for that "short" of distance.


----------



## Simba's Girl

DISRNR1000 said:


> I did not receive final race instructions nor see them on the run Disney website.  I am hoping they might answer this question:
> 
> Event guide says you have to board a monorail by 3:30 AM. The website says you have to board a bus or monorail by 4 AM:
> 
> 
> Participants must board transportation no later than 4:00 a.m. in order to make it to their corrals on time.
> 
> I did email run Disney and I got the 4 AM response. That is also what it has always been in the past.  Just was hoping for some additional confirmation.



Check your junk box. Mine was in there


----------



## FFigawi

OrangeBirdGirl said:


> Well if Accuweather holds out I am glad our cold day will be the 10K.  My cold running gear is Under Armour long sleeve compression and I don't want to throw that away, so at least I could suck it up and be overly warm for that "short" of distance.



The 42 shown on Friday is the overnight low into Saturday. The 10k should be warm enough that you won't need to bring your UA top.


----------



## croach

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Does this include for the half? That’s the one race I’m doing and character pictures are a top priority for me this time. I don’t want to stop for tons, but would love to get some good ones and have advance notice to prioritize. I’ll send you a PM!



Yep I'll be doing it for the half and the full.


----------



## Dis5150

kski907 said:


> I know this is probably late in the game, and you already explored this avenue, but last year we also had reservations for Beaches and Cream in January that we needed to tack on extra folks. I called and we were able to break down the reservations into 2 separate reservations with close times (party of 4 & party of 3).  We showed to the restaurant at the first time slot and mentioned to the lady at the podium that we were all together with the separate reservations and asked if we could be at least seated at the same time and near each other. The lady said she could if we didn't mind waiting a little longer.  We waited and extra 30mins and then to our surprise they had moved a bunch of tables together and seated us all together.  But I agree I would not give up the No way Jose either.



I will try that when i call back, thanks!


----------



## Poutine

I _was _thinking of the temps I'd like for next week,  but since it is currently below zero where I am, any temp Florida can produce will feel like a heat wave.


----------



## Kebby

Newbie! It never occurred to me to drive. If we do so, what time should we leave the Polynesian for the 5k? I assume there is lots of parking signs?


----------



## nighttowll

Hi all. 

Any advice for a non runner? I’m not really sure what to except crowd and transportation wise. Anything special we should be aware of? 

This will be our first time to visit during a marathon. I had no idea it was even going on until after I booked the trip. We get in late Saturday night, so our first day isn’t until Sunday. We’ve got a lunch booked at the Contemporary. Then plan to head over to MK. 

Good luck to you all. We’ll be cheering everyone on. 
Thanks.


----------



## rteetz

nighttowll said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Any advice for a non runner? I’m not really sure what to except crowd and transportation wise. Anything special we should be aware of?
> 
> This will be our first time to visit during a marathon. I had no idea it was even going on until after I booked the trip. We get in late Saturday night, so our first day isn’t until Sunday. We’ve got a lunch booked at the Contemporary. Then plan to head over to MK.
> 
> Good luck to you all. We’ll be cheering everyone on.
> Thanks.


There shouldn't be any impact to MK from mid-day on. Only early morning is really when MK would be impacted. Crowds shouldn't be too bad on Sunday either.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Kinda aggravated at myself now.  Thanks to a miscommunication - my husband took the slightly wrong days off of work.  Guess we aren't getting their Thursday early afternoon now and will now arrive late Thursday evening.  Now I'm not sure when we will fit in our last ride on Stitch's Great Escape and no more Diamond Horseshoe.


----------



## Tennesotans

167 hours until WDW Marathon 5k...


----------



## Disneyhappy

Orlando Sentinel weather has got to be wrong. They have a forecast of 49/32 for Thursday (4th) and 37/24 (5th) for Friday. WESH has temps more consistent with weather.com and accuweather.
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/weather/?regionalZipCode=34741


----------



## jmasgat

nighttowll said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Any advice for a non runner? I’m not really sure what to except crowd and transportation wise. Anything special we should be aware of?
> 
> This will be our first time to visit during a marathon. I had no idea it was even going on until after I booked the trip. We get in late Saturday night, so our first day isn’t until Sunday. We’ve got a lunch booked at the Contemporary. Then plan to head over to MK.
> 
> Good luck to you all. We’ll be cheering everyone on.
> Thanks.



Sunday morning transportation may be a challenge, depending on where you are staying and what park you head to.  If you don't plan to mobilize til your lunch, then you will largely be okay, although runners will continue to be racing then (but in the WWoS, DHS, Epcot area mostly).


----------



## Nole95

Temps are definitely trending down at the moment.  Both Weather.com and Accu have things in the low 40s Thursday to Saturday morning and upper 40s on Sunday.  I think a lot depends on how strong this cold front ends up being and when it gets down into Florida.


----------



## rootbeerkid

In honor of all who are braving the elements, keep your eye on the prize!






It's been in the single digits here in Ohio with some fairly strong wind. The combination has revealed some interesting and new bodily reactions and sensations.  Must remember: Joy in the journey!


----------



## dta87

I know none of this means anything because the forecasts will be changing up until, and probably even after, we walk out the door at 3AM on race morning but it is something to obsess about as the taper continues .


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> Also, one shirt is purple. Like TCU purple. No idea which one it is because the banners hadn’t been hung up when they wheeled in the carts with shirt bags.


YESSSSSSSSSS~~~!!

In other news I was confused by your icon change.


----------



## Dave Rolen

nighttowll said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Any advice for a non runner? I’m not really sure what to except crowd and transportation wise. Anything special we should be aware of?
> 
> This will be our first time to visit during a marathon. I had no idea it was even going on until after I booked the trip. We get in late Saturday night, so our first day isn’t until Sunday. We’ve got a lunch booked at the Contemporary. Then plan to head over to MK.
> 
> Good luck to you all. We’ll be cheering everyone on.
> Thanks.



We arrived last year on Sunday and stayed a week.

Marathon day, Sunday, we made the mistake of arriving at the Beach Club around noon and walking to Epcot. Big Mistake as that's right when the marathon was in it's final couple hours and the park was overcrowded and the marathon route blocked traffic. Major delays. Avoid Epcot at all costs if you're not there for a runner!!

As for the rest of the week... We found the parks traffic and lines to be just fine. We've been in the summer twice and at Halloween last year. Comparatively, the week after the marathon seemed rather mild-medium as far as lines and people and congestion go. All the favorite rides will still have very long lines, fast passes will be in short supply, and dining reservations hard to get at popular places, but no more not overly crowded with runners.


----------



## SunDial

Why does it have to be that cold?   Where are the over night lows of the 70's!!!!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

Seriously, I leave tomorrow and I really have no idea what to pack anymore. I don't have room in my suitcase for all these different weather scenarios! All I do know is that it will be warmer in Florida than it is at home, and for that I am thankful.


----------



## FFigawi

SunDial said:


> Why does it have to be that cold?   Where are the over night lows of the 70's!!!!



Hush you!


----------



## Princess KP

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> Seriously, I leave tomorrow and I really have no idea what to pack anymore. I don't have room in my suitcase for all these different weather scenarios! All I do know is that it will be warmer in Florida than it is at home, and for that I am thankful.


I keep adding throw away clothes in my suitcase. I was thinking I would only need a few items but if I throw them away during the 5k or the HM, I won't have anything left for the full


----------



## JClimacus

Princess KP said:


> I keep adding throw away clothes in my suitcase. I was thinking I would only need a few items but if I throw them away during the 5k or the HM, I won't have anything left for the full



I went to Savers yesterday to buy throwaway sweats for Marathon Weekend. Between the four of us running the half and me running the full, it's five sets of sweats, which takes up more space than I thought. We're going to need a bigger boat.


----------



## FFigawi

Princess KP said:


> I keep adding throw away clothes in my suitcase. I was thinking I would only need a few items but if I throw them away during the 5k or the HM, I won't have anything left for the full



I think you won't need them for the full. I didn't stay in a Holiday Inn last night, but the trend looks like the cold front coming across the south will roll into Florida mid-week. The lows will be around 40-45 through Sat and then things begin warming up again.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Princess KP said:


> I keep adding throw away clothes in my suitcase. I was thinking I would only need a few items but if I throw them away during the 5k or the HM, I won't have anything left for the full



Go to dollar tree, buy a shower curtain and cut it like a ghosts costume. Should be enough to keep the wind off of you for the start of the full.


----------



## SheHulk

LSUfan4444 said:


> Go to dollar tree, buy a shower curtain and cut it like a ghosts costume. Should be enough to keep the wind off of you for the start of the full.


Outdoor garbage bags work too,the big black ones. Not one size fits all, but should fit most folks (you can try it at home first). I pack some in my suitcase each year and then usually forget to bring them to race morning. But they work to cut the wind.


----------



## goingthedistance

I just bought my 10 year old daughter some cold weather running clothes for the 5k.  I'll be doing the savers/goodwill thing for other throwaway clothes and I'll be bringing both cold weather and warm weather gear.


----------



## Princess KP

FFigawi said:


> I think you won't need them for the full. I didn't stay in a Holiday Inn last night, but the trend looks like the cold front coming across the south will roll into Florida mid-week. The lows will be around 40-45 through Sat and then things begin warming up again.


I hope so! At least it will be warmer than here. We are at -4F, feels like -18F today.


----------



## Dis5150

SheHulk said:


> Outdoor garbage bags work too,the big black ones. Not one size fits all, but should fit most folks (you can try it at home first). I pack some in my suitcase each year and then usually forget to bring them to race morning. But they work to cut the wind.



I actually ran all the way to MK in mine last year during the marathon! And I hated giving it up then! We have giant clear ones here at work so I_* may*_ have swiped a few again this year...


----------



## bananabean

Add me to the list of people having running nightmares. I was running the half but there was no one around me and the route wasn’t marked. Plus there was another race going on at the same time and I went the wrong way in Magic Kingdom. In addition, my GPS and timer weren’t working so I didn’t know how far I’d run or how long it took. 

I’m sure Disney will be more organized than my dreams. Well, on second thought...


----------



## croach

Princess KP said:


> I hope so! At least it will be warmer than here. We are at -4F, feels like -18F today.



Consider moving.  Seriously I couldn’t handle that craziness.


----------



## DopeyBadger

*2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List vFINAL*

Alright, attached you will find the FINAL version of the 2018 Marathon Weekend DIS List!  Please let me know if you have any follow-up questions.  In total, we have:

5k - 63 runners (49 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
10k - 67 runners (53 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
HM - 78 runners (51 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
M - 97 runners (77 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)

I did have to remove the cover page of the Final version to get it under the 1MB limit.  In addition, I have attached a supplementary version which lists each DIS member by estimated time of day finish.  For those hanging around the finish line with me, we can try and spot DIS runners (like @Disney at Heart) as they cross the finish!

Excited to share the race course with you all!


----------



## FlashAM7

nighttowll said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Any advice for a non runner? I’m not really sure what to except crowd and transportation wise. Anything special we should be aware of?
> 
> This will be our first time to visit during a marathon. I had no idea it was even going on until after I booked the trip. We get in late Saturday night, so our first day isn’t until Sunday. We’ve got a lunch booked at the Contemporary. Then plan to head over to MK.
> 
> Good luck to you all. We’ll be cheering everyone on.
> Thanks.


That weekend will be very crowded as marathon weekend brings in over 100k people. It should empty out by Monday or Tuesday, though.


----------



## rteetz

FlashAM7 said:


> That weekend will be very crowded as marathon weekend brings in over 100k people. It should empty out by Monday or Tuesday, though.


The marathon doesn't do as much as the holidays though. This past year the crowds were high due to many schools still having off through Marathon Weekend. The same is this year. However it seems it started to empty a bit by Friday/Saturday and crowds were better. In 2015 and 2016 I thought crowds were pretty good but you didn't have the holiday crowds with that.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Once again absent for a couple weeks and way behind.  Here's my info:

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 5K
Name (optional) - Shannon
DIS Name - MickeyMomma
Costume - Small World-inspired (sparkle skirt, blue tank, ears)
Corral - E/F?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front 
Expected Pace - 13:30ish

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - 10K
Name (optional) - Shannon
DIS Name - MickeyMomma
Costume - Either OrangeBird-themed of FastPass-themed
Corral - E/F?
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
Expected Pace - 13:30ish

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Half
Name (optional) - Shannon
DIS Name - MickeyMomma
Costume - Either OrangeBird-themed of FastPass-themed
Corral - G
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe (have another meet-up planned)
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back
Expected Pace - 14:30ish (planning for super slow on this one)


*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - Shannon
DIS Name - MickeyMomma
Costume - white sparkle skirt, black raw threads tank
Corral - G
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Still haven't decided.  Had planned on the back, but since G is such a large corral, I'm not sure what I will do.
Expected Pace - 13:30ish?


----------



## Mickey Momma

Keels said:


> I’ll update the Meet-Up Thread when i get to New Orleans in a couple hours!
> 
> I know there are some RSVPs I’m missing in there.



I need to send you some RSVPs.


----------



## FlashAM7

Nole95 said:


> Temps are definitely trending down at the moment.  Both Weather.com and Accu have things in the low 40s Thursday to Saturday morning and upper 40s on Sunday.  I think a lot depends on how strong this cold front ends up being and when it gets down into Florida.


I have been monitoring the weather day-by-day as well. On Tuesday it showed Sunday the 7th at 78/53, yesterday it was 77/51, and today it shows 71/47. I agree that it will depend on the cold front that will hit on New Year's and how strong turns out to be and when it hits. I think on Monday or Tuesday we should have a lot better of an idea for the weather for the weekend. However, definitely looks like temps are trending down. I would be ecstatic for a marathon starting temperature of 47.


----------



## SunDial

FFigawi said:


> I think you won't need them for the full. I didn't stay in a Holiday Inn last night, but the trend looks like the cold front coming across the south will roll into Florida mid-week. The lows will be around 40-45 through Sat and then things begin warming up again.



I hope it blows thru quicker.  I will be driving up there Wednesday morning.   My brother and I will be staying in his camper at Ft Wilderness.  

All us southern folks train in nothing but the heat.   There is no place that we can train in the colder weather.   Nobody is going to put a treadmill in a freezer .     40's and below are cold.  Was a spectator for Disney On Ice in 2010 and have ran in the cold at Disney before and personally thought it sucked.


----------



## rteetz

SunDial said:


> I hope it blows thru quicker.  I will be driving up there Wednesday morning.   My brother and I will be staying in his camper at Ft Wilderness.
> 
> All us southern folks train in nothing but the heat.   There is no place that we can train in the colder weather.   Nobody is going to put a treadmill in a freezer .     40's and below are cold.  Was a spectator for Disney On Ice in 2010 and have ran in the cold at Disney before and personally thought it sucked.


I am coming from the frigid cold and don't want it to be in the 40s.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Mickey Momma said:


> Once again absent for a couple weeks and way behind.  Here's my info:
> 
> *Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
> Race - 5K
> Name (optional) - Shannon
> DIS Name - MickeyMomma
> Costume - Small World-inspired (sparkle skirt, blue tank, ears)
> Corral - E/F?
> Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
> Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
> Expected Pace - 13:30ish
> 
> *Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
> Race - 10K
> Name (optional) - Shannon
> DIS Name - MickeyMomma
> Costume - Either OrangeBird-themed of FastPass-themed
> Corral - E/F?
> Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
> Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Front
> Expected Pace - 13:30ish
> 
> *Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
> Race - Half
> Name (optional) - Shannon
> DIS Name - MickeyMomma
> Costume - Either OrangeBird-themed of FastPass-themed
> Corral - G
> Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe (have another meet-up planned)
> Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Back
> Expected Pace - 14:30ish (planning for super slow on this one)
> 
> 
> *Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
> Race - Full
> Name (optional) - Shannon
> DIS Name - MickeyMomma
> Costume - white sparkle skirt, black raw threads tank
> Corral - G
> Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
> Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Still haven't decided.  Had planned on the back, but since G is such a large corral, I'm not sure what I will do.
> Expected Pace - 13:30ish?



Here are your numbers (as thumbnails).  I'll add them to the sheet later.


----------



## FlashAM7

Dis5150 said:


> I actually ran all the way to MK in mine last year during the marathon! And I hated giving it up then! We have giant clear ones here at work so I_* may*_ have swiped a few again this year...


Do they give out those thermal mylar blankets at the expo or anything? Or should I order on Amazon?


----------



## FlashAM7

rteetz said:


> The marathon doesn't do as much as the holidays though. This past year the crowds were high due to many schools still having off through Marathon Weekend. The same is this year. However it seems it started to empty a bit by Friday/Saturday and crowds were better. In 2015 and 2016 I thought crowds were pretty good but you didn't have the holiday crowds with that.


I just remember going to Magic Kingdom on Saturday last year (the day the Half was cancelled) and it was awful.


----------



## Chaitali

@DopeyBadger wow, thanks for the spreadsheet with the estimated times!  That's really helpful.


----------



## rteetz

FlashAM7 said:


> I just remember going to Magic Kingdom on Saturday last year (the day the Half was cancelled) and it was awful.


I was there that day too and I didn't find it bad. I used to always go in the summer though so my version of bad might be different than yours.


----------



## rteetz

Accuweather

1/3 - H 61 L 39
1/4 - H 59 L 34
1/5 - H 60 L 38
1/6 - H 72 L 47
1/7 - H 71 L 46

Weather.com

1/3 - H 63 L 42
1/4 - H 61 L 41
1/5 - H 59 L 43
1/6 - H 62 L 48
1/7 - H 71 L 55


----------



## Princess KP

croach said:


> Consider moving.  Seriously I couldn’t handle that craziness.


On days like this, yes!


----------



## DopeyBadger

FlashAM7 said:


> Do they give out those thermal mylar blankets at the expo or anything? Or should I order on Amazon?



In the past, they have given them out after the race is over.  But I have done cold Disney races and they did not pass out mylar afterwards.  So plan to have your own if you want a guaranteed one.


----------



## Dis5150

FlashAM7 said:


> Do they give out those thermal mylar blankets at the expo or anything? Or should I order on Amazon?



Last year they only gave out the mylar blankets after the marathon as it was the only cold race of the weekend. I have never seen them give them out at the Expo. I ordered a 10 pack of blankets from Amazon for $8.78 but Prime shipping right now doesn't show delivery until Jan 3rd. Walmart.com also had them for around the same price and I'm pretty sure they sell some of them in the store too. Our Walmart has individual ones for $2.97.


----------



## steph0808

Where is everyone eating after the marathon? 

Right now I have an Ohana reservation at 4 and a BOG reservation at 7:30. 

I'm thinking of switching to an earlier lunch time - Whispering Canyon and Liberty Tree are both available around 1 and 2. 

That way I can eat and then not have to leave/interrupt park time. Ohana - love but it's expensive and my mom doesn't really eat enough to justify the cost and the all you can eat factor. I really want to do BOG dinner, but then we would miss the new fireworks display - and that's our only planned MK night, though we could probably see them on Friday and skip Fantasmic.


----------



## Mickey Momma

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I just wanted to share what Trackshack told me today because I found it interesting. I entered a 1:58 10 miler as my POT and was placed in G.



This is almost exactly my situation.  I was pretty bummed since I submitted my fastest-to-date POT for this weekend and was hoping to move up in the corrals this year.  Anyhow, my initial plan was to line up in the back of my corral to keep from going out too fast, but now I don't know due to the sheer size.  Do you have a strategy?



DopeyBadger said:


> Here are your numbers (as thumbnails).  I'll add them to the sheet later.



THANK YOU!


----------



## Dis5150

steph0808 said:


> Where is everyone eating after the marathon?
> 
> Right now I have an Ohana reservation at 4 and a BOG reservation at 7:30.
> 
> I'm thinking of switching to an earlier lunch time - Whispering Canyon and Liberty Tree are both available around 1 and 2.
> 
> That way I can eat and then not have to leave/interrupt park time. Ohana - love but it's expensive and my mom doesn't really eat enough to justify the cost and the all you can eat factor. I really want to do BOG dinner, but then we would miss the new fireworks display - and that's our only planned MK night, though we could probably see them on Friday and skip Fantasmic.



We have a 6:20 reservation at Beaches & Cream. I would have preferred earlier but with B&C you take what you can get! We will probably snack around Disney Springs after the marathon as we aren't doing parks and are staying at Saratoga Springs.

I know a lot of people don't care for Whispering Canyon but we love it! We are eating there after the 5k.


----------



## emilyindisney

steph0808 said:


> Where is everyone eating after the marathon?
> 
> Right now I have an Ohana reservation at 4 and a BOG reservation at 7:30.
> 
> I'm thinking of switching to an earlier lunch time - Whispering Canyon and Liberty Tree are both available around 1 and 2.
> 
> That way I can eat and then not have to leave/interrupt park time. Ohana - love but it's expensive and my mom doesn't really eat enough to justify the cost and the all you can eat factor. I really want to do BOG dinner, but then we would miss the new fireworks display - and that's our only planned MK night, though we could probably see them on Friday and skip Fantasmic.



We're passing on our traditional post marathon fireworks in MK to eat at Hoop Dee Doo. Plan on eating/drinking back all my burned calories in mac and cheese and sangria! 

If Sunday will be your only chance to see HEA, work your plans around that. The new show can't be missed IMO (and this is coming from a huuuuge Wishes fan.)


----------



## SunDial

rteetz said:


> Accuweather
> 
> 1/3 - H 61 L 39
> 1/4 - H 59 L 34
> 1/5 - H 60 L 38
> 1/6 - H 72 L 47
> 1/7 - H 71 L 46
> 
> Weather.com
> 
> 1/3 - H 63 L 42
> 1/4 - H 61 L 41
> 1/5 - H 59 L 43
> 1/6 - H 62 L 48
> 1/7 - H 71 L 55




I hope AccuWeather is way wrong!


----------



## LSUlakes

Random question for yall. If money was not a factor, what resort would you stay at for marathon weekend? What resort would be the easiest for one parent to get two small children to the finish line area at Epcot? Boardwalk or the Contemporary, or somewhere else?


----------



## CherieFran

steph0808 said:


> Where is everyone eating after the marathon?



We’ve got a 1:40 at Beaches and Cream (and are staying at Beach Club). Just hoping I’ll be hungry by then as sometimes really long runs/marathons mess with my appetite. Planning to head to MK afterwards for medal pics (and fireworks if I can stay awake that long), so we’ll just graze there as needed.


----------



## steph0808

LSUlakes said:


> Random question for yall. If money was not a factor, what resort would you stay at for marathon weekend? What resort would be the easiest for one parent to get two small children to the finish line area at Epcot? Boardwalk or the Contemporary, or somewhere else?



For me, it would be the Contemporary or another monorail resort. I feel that would be the easiest to deal with.

A Boardwalk area resort would be okay, but I feel it would be super congested trying to get to Epcot with all of the runners on the same path (assuming you mean walking to the finish).


----------



## Chaitali

I didn't make any reservations for food after the marathon.  It's the first marathon for me and my running friend and I'm not sure how we'll feel afterwards so didn't want to be tied to something.  The plan is we'll go to Epcot and just graze around the world.  That will also help ensure that we keep moving after the race to hopefully help with recovery.  If we're super sore, my husband may be tasked with going ahead and getting food for us while we hobble our way to the next country


----------



## croach

steph0808 said:


> Where is everyone eating after the marathon?
> 
> Right now I have an Ohana reservation at 4 and a BOG reservation at 7:30.
> 
> I'm thinking of switching to an earlier lunch time - Whispering Canyon and Liberty Tree are both available around 1 and 2.
> 
> That way I can eat and then not have to leave/interrupt park time. Ohana - love but it's expensive and my mom doesn't really eat enough to justify the cost and the all you can eat factor. I really want to do BOG dinner, but then we would miss the new fireworks display - and that's our only planned MK night, though we could probably see them on Friday and skip Fantasmic.



Beaches and Cream for me. Seems to be @ popular choice. 11:30 reservation so won’t be any post race napping.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> Random question for yall. If money was not a factor, what resort would you stay at for marathon weekend? What resort would be the easiest for one parent to get two small children to the finish line area at Epcot? Boardwalk or the Contemporary, or somewhere else?



My 2 preferences would be the Poly or the Yacht Club.   Although any of the monorail resorts or Epcot resorts would work.   My reason being you would not have to fold up the stroller or strollers and try keeping an eye on the little ones while doing so.  Though Epcot's resorts would be a no go if you don't have park tickets to walk thru.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Mickey Momma said:


> This is almost exactly my situation. I was pretty bummed since I submitted my fastest-to-date POT for this weekend and was hoping to move up in the corrals this year. Anyhow, my initial plan was to line up in the back of my corral to keep from going out too fast, but now I don't know due to the sheer size. Do you have a strategy?


I think my strategy is to be at the front of the corral. I normally like to get into the corral at the last minute but I don't think that's going to work this time. Are you in G too?


----------



## Mickey Momma

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I think my strategy is to be at the front of the corral. I normally like to get into the corral at the last minute but I don't think that's going to work this time. Are you in G too?



Yep, I am in G.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Random question for yall. If money was not a factor, what resort would you stay at for marathon weekend? What resort would be the easiest for one parent to get two small children to the finish line area at Epcot? Boardwalk or the Contemporary, or somewhere else?


Epcot area. I loved staying at the beach club for marathon weekend.


----------



## rteetz

Mickey Momma said:


> Yep, I am in G.


G party!


----------



## steph0808

croach said:


> Beaches and Cream for me. Seems to be @ popular choice. 11:30 reservation so won’t be any post race napping.



You must be speedy! I would never be able to run, get back to resort, shower, and make it to Beaches and Cream by 11:30 (even if I was staying nearby!).


----------



## Tennesotans

My post race treats? Erin McKenna bakery for sweets, Via Napoli for pizza! (I tried getting ressies for B&C... for anytime during our trip and its a no-go).

Best race spectating resort? The Poly seems well suited. a) the race runs right past it b) easy monorails to MK & Epcot :: shrug ::


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> Random question for yall. If money was not a factor, what resort would you stay at for marathon weekend? What resort would be the easiest for one parent to get two small children to the finish line area at Epcot? Boardwalk or the Contemporary, or somewhere else?



Beach Club!


----------



## Sailormoon2

steph0808 said:


> Where is everyone eating after the marathon?


Flying fish for dinner! I love seafood!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

New weather model runs are showing pretty brisk mornings between the 5th and the 7th with low temps projected to range from the lower 30's to lower 40's.  Two separate model runs below.  Also, if you will be traveling from the mid-atlantic to Orlando earlier in the week, there's a hint of a major coastal snowstorm between the 4th and 5th.  Just a heads up.  That would not be good for people in DC, Baltimore, Philly, and NYC.  I'll keep an eye on that and post some updates in the next day or so.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

I'll go ahead and fill this out DopeyBadger, but please don't worry about updating your list.
I should have done this before. Not a problem, just feel like putting it on paper.

*Marathon Weekend DIS List FORM*
Race - Full
Name (optional) - Troy
DIS Name - Grumpy_42K
Costume - As little as possible, weather looks great!
Corral - E-Ticket
Planning to attend the Pre-race Meetup? - No Pre, I dawdle. Post: Monday DATW is possible but I would join later than 11 for sure, maybe Mexico.
Front, Middle, or Back of the corral - Starting at the very back of E for an easy ride.
Expected Pace - 10:30-ish


----------



## funsizedisaster

JClimacus said:


> I went to Savers yesterday to buy throwaway sweats for Marathon Weekend. Between the four of us running the half and me running the full, it's five sets of sweats, which takes up more space than I thought. We're going to need a bigger boat.




Roll- or vacuum seal bags!  Vacuum seal would work for getting them down...especially if they are throwaways!  I have the roll space saver bags for all of my stuff when I fly!  I separate each outfit into a Ziploc, then put the ziplocs in the roll bag.


----------



## SunDial

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I think my strategy is to be at the front of the corral. I normally like to get into the corral at the last minute but I don't think that's going to work this time. Are you in G too?





Mickey Momma said:


> Yep, I am in G.





rteetz said:


> G party!




G party it is going to be


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> Random question for yall. If money was not a factor, what resort would you stay at for marathon weekend? What resort would be the easiest for one parent to get two small children to the finish line area at Epcot? Boardwalk or the Contemporary, or somewhere else?


Monorail resort (specifically Grand Floridian) for ease of getting to the finish line area - monorail to Epcot, get off at Epcot entrance and walk to the finish.  Bonus - easier to finagle a stroller off/on the monorail if the kiddos are still in strollers.

Second choice would be an Epcot resort, but if they're going to the finish line they'd either have to take a race weekend bus there, or walk through Epcot (would need a park ticket) to get to the finish area (or they bag going to the finish area and catch you during the 25th mile, which is personally my choice for people spectating the marathon).


----------



## croach

steph0808 said:


> You must be speedy! I would never be able to run, get back to resort, shower, and make it to Beaches and Cream by 11:30 (even if I was staying nearby!).



We’ll see. I might be regretting my choice of time but hoping it works out. I’ve been looking forward to going there.


----------



## FFigawi

SunDial said:


> I hope AccuWeather is way wrong!



Again, hush you!



LSUlakes said:


> Random question for yall. If money was not a factor, what resort would you stay at for marathon weekend? What resort would be the easiest for one parent to get two small children to the finish line area at Epcot? Boardwalk or the Contemporary, or somewhere else?



I'd stay right where we've stayed the past few race weekends: Beach Club. Super convenient to our favorite parks and watering holes, and a very easy drive on race mornings. Poly is my favorite resort, but it's not quite as convenient during race mornings as the Epcot area.


----------



## croach

SunDial said:


> My 2 preferences would be the Poly or the Yacht Club.   Although any of the monorail resorts or Epcot resorts would work.   My reason being you would not have to fold up the stroller or strollers and try keeping an eye on the little ones while doing so.  Though Epcot's resorts would be a no go if you don't have park tickets to walk thru.



The additional bonus of the Poly as far as monorail resorts is you don’t have to switch at the TTC. You can walk there and get directly on the Epcot monorail.


----------



## dobball23

steph0808 said:


> Where is everyone eating after the marathon?
> 
> Right now I have an Ohana reservation at 4 and a BOG reservation at 7:30.
> 
> I'm thinking of switching to an earlier lunch time - Whispering Canyon and Liberty Tree are both available around 1 and 2.
> 
> That way I can eat and then not have to leave/interrupt park time. Ohana - love but it's expensive and my mom doesn't really eat enough to justify the cost and the all you can eat factor. I really want to do BOG dinner, but then we would miss the new fireworks display - and that's our only planned MK night, though we could probably see them on Friday and skip Fantasmic.


I also have a 4 pm 'Ohana reservation. We will have 8 people in our dining party. Can't wait. Hopefully I am celebrating completing my first marathon (and Dopey!).


----------



## garneska

@SunDial is your brother @SunSpot ? I ask because he is coming to our fort dismeet on Friday. He said his brother is running dopey. If so come join us we have pot luck at 12:30 on Friday. Just funny to me as my forum site come smashing together.


----------



## garneska

As for dinner have California Grille at 5:45. It works good as it is DH first marathon. I too have learned that distance can play with an appetite. If I am hungry entrees and if not flat breads and sushi.


----------



## IamTrike

FlashAM7 said:


> Do they give out those thermal mylar blankets at the expo or anything? Or should I order on Amazon?


 they haven’t given them out at the expo in the past.  In fact they don’t always give them out at the finish.  If you want one and they aren’t giving them out to everyone, you can go by the med tent which is on the right just after you get your medal and they will have them there to give out.



steph0808 said:


> Where is everyone eating after the marathon?
> 
> Right now I have an Ohana reservation at 4 and a BOG reservation at 7:30.
> 
> I'm thinking of switching to an earlier lunch time - Whispering Canyon and Liberty Tree are both available around 1 and 2.
> 
> That way I can eat and then not have to leave/interrupt park time. Ohana - love but it's expensive and my mom doesn't really eat enough to justify the cost and the all you can eat factor. I really want to do BOG dinner, but then we would miss the new fireworks display - and that's our only planned MK night, though we could probably see them on Friday and skip Fantasmic.


We are at Ohana as our post marathon tradition



LSUlakes said:


> Random question for yall. If money was not a factor, what resort would you stay at for marathon weekend? What resort would be the easiest for one parent to get two small children to the finish line area at Epcot? Boardwalk or the Contemporary, or somewhere else?



We’ve stayed at Boardwalk, Poly and Contemporary.  Boardwalk is nice but it’s location really only helped for the full.  I prefer the Contemporary or the Poly.  Poly is more convenient on the mornings of the half and full because you don’t have to switch monorails, but the Contemprary is more convenient for getting to the Magic Kingdom.  Grand Floridian is nice but it’s not walking distance to the TTC or the magic kingdom so in my opinion, transportation wise it’s the worst Monorail resort.


----------



## FlashAM7

rteetz said:


> I am coming from the frigid cold and don't want it to be in the 40s.


Always funny to see people's perspectives. As a Floridian, when I see 40s I get very excited


----------



## hauntedcity

After the marathon: Hoop Dee Doo!

If I get pulled up on to the stage, I hope they will be prepared to carry me... After the miles and beer, I don't think I'll be able to make it on my own.


----------



## BelleWannabe4

I'm hoping for 40s too! 45 is my favorite running temp  I'm much more nervous that it will be too hot and I will melt into a gross sticky puddle.

We have a 5 pm reservation at Frontera in Disney Springs in an effort to force me to keep walking. We don't have park tickets for that day and I think I might otherwise be tempted to not leave our hotel.

Quick race day question: Is it easy to get from the Contemporary to Main Street for spectators? My boyfriend has never been to Disney (gasp) and I'm worried he won't be able to find me.


----------



## Keels

BelleWannabe4 said:


> Quick race day question: Is it easy to get from the Contemporary to Main Street for spectators? My boyfriend has never been to Disney (gasp) and I'm worried he won't be able to find me.



Easy peasy - just tell him to walk out of the hotel and follow the signs (not that he'll really need them) across the street to Magic Kingdom!


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> Random question for yall. If money was not a factor, what resort would you stay at for marathon weekend? What resort would be the easiest for one parent to get two small children to the finish line area at Epcot? Boardwalk or the Contemporary, or somewhere else?


Beach Club is my first choice for any weekend but for bringing young kids to the finish line without making your way through Epcot to get there I would go with something on the monorail.


----------



## SunDial

garneska said:


> @SunDial is your brother @SunSpot ? I ask because he is coming to our fort dismeet on Friday. He said his brother is running dopey. If so come join us we have pot luck at 12:30 on Friday. Just funny to me as my forum site come smashing together.



Yes @SunSpot is my brother.  I will come over and meet everyone there.   I am also meeting quite a few runners over at Hurricane Hannah's at the Beach Club at 2pm that Friday.


----------



## SunDial

FlashAM7 said:


> Always funny to see people's perspectives. As a Floridian, when I see 40s I get very excited



To borrow what @FFigawi said "Hush You".


----------



## TCB in FLA

SunDial said:


> Why does it have to be that cold?   Where are the over night lows of the 70's!!!!


The lows are still higher than our current high temps! Florida cannot come soon enough.


----------



## FlashAM7

BelleWannabe4 said:


> I'm hoping for 40s too! 45 is my favorite running temp  I'm much more nervous that it will be too hot and I will melt into a gross sticky puddle.
> 
> We have a 5 pm reservation at Frontera in Disney Springs in an effort to force me to keep walking. We don't have park tickets for that day and I think I might otherwise be tempted to not leave our hotel.
> 
> Quick race day question: Is it easy to get from the Contemporary to Main Street for spectators? My boyfriend has never been to Disney (gasp) and I'm worried he won't be able to find me.


From what I have heard, it's very easy to get from the Contemporary to Main Street - you just walk. From the other resorts it will be a tad more difficult but still doable. 

And I agree that 45 is the perfect running temp. I would rather have it at 30 degrees than 70 degrees. You can always add more layers. For Wine & Dine this year it was like 69 and 100% humidity. Just awful.


----------



## Nole95

Beach Club is our favorite resort.  Easy and convenient to both Epcot and DHS, and you can't beat the pool when the temps are right.

My wife and I will be in the villas this time for our kid free Dopey trip.  We plan on hitting three parks after the 5K on Thursday.  Magic Kingdom at opening through lunch, AK in the afternoon, and DHS for dinner and maybe Star Wars that evening.  It's then an easy walk back from DHS if the boats look too crazy.


----------



## VAfamily1998

Dh and I have a date night at Yachtsman for after the marathon.   If I'm not too exhausted, we'll go over to Jellyrolls after!
We are doing Hoop de Doo the night before the marathon.   Probably not a great idea for a pre-marathon meal, but we will be celebrating my son's half marathon I guess.


----------



## cavepig

I'm over layers being in the deep freeze (frosted eyelashes running are in I heard) so as long as the weather is where I don't have to wear layers while running I will be happy (probably should figure out said layers to have on hand though just in case cause they must match for photos, right). Oh and dry... please oh please by dry!

If money was no object I would stay at Boardwalk or Poly, but with 2 small kids I would lean to Poly to grab the Monorail over versus walking!

No special meal after the marathon.  Both my past WDW marathons had failed eating at the ADR attempts, so we just leave it open.  But if I had to pick I would pick a buffet to eat all the salad, I'm always craving salad after long runs?!


----------



## MissLiss279

I can be okay with the cold (30s-ish), just please no rain or 20+ mph wind! And I agree mid-40s, sunny, with a light breeze is great running weather!


----------



## Simba's Girl

I'm good with 40s for runs. 
Side note: a friend from growing up lives in Tampa now and is rubbing in their weather right now while the rest of us freeze our you-know-what's off. I don't think she'll be that happy come next week. 

Post Marathon meal for DH is Ohana around 6:30 (don't remember atm)

I'm currently injured  slipped on some ice at work on Christmas Eve and strained my proximal hamstring. I was able to get through about 2.5mi at the Y earlier today before I had to stop. Currently taped up and been rolling it out frequently. Hoping it gets way better by next week. Probably won't try running again until Tuesday-maybe. Doesn't hurt while walking though so here's hoping it's on the mend.

I feel like I have a gazillion things to do and having the kids home this week is not helping!


----------



## PrincessV

I’ve been on vacation, which inevitably means getting way behind here!

Spent today working on race outfit options. Many, MANY options lol! Local (Tampa Bay) Weather is saying cold is coming next week, for sure, but models aren’t agreeing yet on just how cold... some models are downright scary. My advice to those who need to pack now? Bring as many options as you can!


----------



## LSUfan4444

hauntedcity said:


> After the marathon: Hoop Dee Doo!
> 
> If I get pulled up on to the stage, I hope they will be prepared to carry me... After the miles and beer, I don't think I'll be able to make it on my own.


Im going to the 4pm show on Sunday as well...we've got a big group of marathoners going.

What time will you be there


----------



## emilyindisney

MissLiss279 said:


> I can be okay with the cold (30s-ish), just please no rain or 20+ mph wind! And I agree mid-40s, sunny, with a light breeze is great running weather!



Oh please- no rain!!! Mid 40s is a little cold to wait for the start but it would definitely mean us northerns don’t have to contend with heat. I don’t know what’s worse in my book- extreme heat or rain!


----------



## TCB in FLA

After the marathon— it’s margaritas at Epcot! My friend and I have a mid-afternoon ADR at San Angel Inn.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Simba's Girl said:


> I'm good with 40s for runs.
> Side note: a friend from growing up lives in Tampa now and is rubbing in their weather right now while the rest of us freeze our you-know-what's off. I don't think she'll be that happy come next week.
> 
> Post Marathon meal for DH is Ohana around 6:30 (don't remember atm)
> 
> I'm currently injured  slipped on some ice at work on Christmas Eve and strained my proximal hamstring. I was able to get through about 2.5mi at the Y earlier today before I had to stop. Currently taped up and been rolling it out frequently. Hoping it gets way better by next week. Probably won't try running again until Tuesday-maybe. Doesn't hurt while walking though so here's hoping it's on the mend.
> 
> I feel like I have a gazillion things to do and having the kids home this week is not helping!


Get the baby ultrasounded!  even though we're just a week out a PT should be able to work you thru that and have you ready.  Ultrasound will speed the healing abit.  A TENS machine, which you can buy inexpensively these days, will help alleviate pain, and an electronic muscle stimulator, will actually work that muscle so you don't have to do it on the road running.  You don't want that starin to stiffen up too much on you.  It's one of the harder muscles to get loose once that happens.  Your PT should be able to do all three of these things for you. Good luck!


----------



## rteetz

I saw local Florida news is saying that the chance for a hard freeze next week is high but the timing isn’t certain yet. 

Not looking forward to that....


----------



## jaxonp

Yay for cold runs at WDW...  not.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> I saw local Florida news is saying that the chance for a hard freeze next week is high but the timing isn’t certain yet.
> 
> Not looking forward to that....



Fake News.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

It still can change!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

rteetz said:


> I saw local Florida news is saying that the chance for a hard freeze next week is high but the timing isn’t certain yet.
> 
> Not looking forward to that....


Here's the temp plots for the Canadian model for Sunday, January 7th, at 7 AM.  There's definitely a hard freeze nosing down the western coast of the northern half of the state.  The GFS model, which is one of the long range forecasting models for the US, is showing cold temp but not hard freezing.  I think it's more like 40 to lower 40's.  This is courtesy of the polar vortex that will drop south new years eve.  Problem is, even the most accurate long term models have trouble predicting the polar vortex plunge and when that will happen.  So, it looks like this is going to happen so it would not surprise me if the forecast doesn't change much from what you see here.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I think it’s going to weather next week. I am both prepared and unprepared for said weathering. This weather will be blamed for all perceived shortcomings and used as a bolster for any minor successes. Thus ends my contemplations of the weather.

I’m in Walt Disney World, it’s all magic now.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

"Just*" running the marathon Sunday and it looks like perfect weather. 
Sunny 50/68. Sleeveless shirt and shorts. No excess clothing need be left on the course.
Monday, sunny in the 70's is excellent for DATW.

As for you Goofys/Dopeys...not so much.


----------



## FFigawi

Grumpy_42K said:


> "Just*" running the marathon Sunday and it looks like perfect weather.
> Sunny 50/68. Sleeveless shirt and shorts. No excess clothing need be left on the course.
> Monday, sunny in the 70's is excellent for DATW.
> 
> As for you Goofys/Dopeys...not so much.



Yeah, right now the Wunderground forecast calls for four days of chilly starts for Dopey: 42, 38, 39, 44. It'll change by next week, of course, but pack warm clothes just in case.


----------



## michigandergirl

Simba's Girl said:


> I feel like I have a gazillion things to do and having the kids home this week is not helping!



I can relate! And with these ridiculously freezing arctic temps, I can't really kick them outside.


----------



## SunDial

Well i guess we all will have to deal with the cold.  I am not going to like it but if it is going to get THAT cold, I want to see snow again!!!  Either sweltering heat or snow cold.  None of this in between stuff.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

DH & I are each taking one large suitcase, so I will have cold gear and warm gear.  I don't want to be caught up in the horror stories of those from last year (or maybe a couple years ago?) going out to find warm clothes to wear as the temps dropped after they arrived.  

We ordered the mylar blankets on Amazon about a month ago so we have one for each morning and throw away knit hats and gloves for each morning (black friday sale of $0.99/each).  

This week we have been below zero and today coming home from work we hit 10!  It was so nice out for a change that I stopped and did some errands on the way home.  I can deal (but may not be happy about it) with the cooler predicted temps as it'll be warmer then I'm used to.  Just keep the rain away!


----------



## IamTrike

FFigawi said:


> Yeah, right now the Wunderground forecast calls for four days of chilly starts for Dopey: 42, 38, 39, 44. It'll change by next week, of course, but pack warm clothes just in case.


Yup.  We spent today making sure that we have the appropriate clothes to go under all the costumes.   It's going to be interesting to try an fit all the important running stuff into our carry ons. 



OrangeBirdGirl said:


> DH & I are each taking one large suitcase, so I will have cold gear and warm gear.  I don't want to be caught up in the horror stories of those from last year (or maybe a couple years ago?) going out to find warm clothes to wear as the temps dropped after they arrived.
> 
> We ordered the mylar blankets on Amazon about a month ago so we have one for each morning and throw away knit hats and gloves for each morning (black friday sale of $0.99/each).
> 
> This week we have been below zero and today coming home from work we hit 10!  It was so nice out for a change that I stopped and did some errands on the way home.  I can deal (but may not be happy about it) with the cooler predicted temps as it'll be warmer then I'm used to.  Just keep the rain away!



Yeah I saw the posts about the mylar blankets earlier and I had 4 of them delivered today.


----------



## courtneybeth

Still not trusting the weather until I pick up bibs at the expo. But I’m thinking those sweats will get great use and will vacate some space in my suitcase for Dopey merch. 

Even if they stay on all 5k and 10k, they’re getting tossed at the finish so I can get some great medal pics. Do not want them to come home with me!!!!


----------



## rteetz

SunDial said:


> Well i guess we all will have to deal with the cold.  I am not going to like it but if it is going to get THAT cold, I want to see snow again!!!  Either sweltering heat or snow cold.  None of this in between stuff.


Oh please no. I’m coming from snow I don’t want snow in Florida!


----------



## lilmc

Cold weather is going to mess up my costumes


----------



## Jim Tancredi

lilmc said:


> Cold weather is going to mess up my costumes


What kind of costumes?


----------



## DOOM1001

Five years ago for my first full I remember hearing all this talk about what is the perfect weather for running a marathon and after running more than my fair share of cool to cold races,including last years full I would very much prefer to see something more like 78/62 rather than 67/43.After initially preferring cooler races I've come to terms that I grew up in South Florida,I've done things like run 7 miles in 94 degrees in the middle of the day and more than anything I'm tired of being cold before these races begin.Just two weeks ago I did Mt.Dora,probably low 50's at the start and even though I'm not blaming the cold  I ended up with an annoying chest cold a couple of days after the race,I still have some cough and chest congestion which better go away before next Sunday.My point is I realize that I'm a Florida Iguana more geared to warmer temps,I do enjoy cooler temps but as far as races I hate getting up early in the cold,I hate being cold waiting around for the race to start and its just more likely I'll end up sick after running in the cold.I live in Central Florida now and at least for me it gets plenty cold here during these months,I've given thought of running some other out of state races but every time I see a review of some of these races north of Florida and I see near freezing temps,I end up signing up for a South Florida race.Do not want a repeat of last year,I'm scared looking at next weeks forecast,I see an increase for the full,but not nearly as warm as I prefer.


----------



## rteetz

Jim Tancredi said:


> What kind of costumes?


Race costumes. runDisney is notorious for people dressing up. I am dressing up and several on this board are. Some are incredibly elaborate and some are more subtle. Its one of the best parts of Disney races.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

DOOM1001 said:


> Five years ago for my first full I remember hearing all this talk about what is the perfect weather for running a marathon and after running more than my fair share of cool to cold races,including last years full I would very much prefer to see something more like 78/62 rather than 67/43.After initially preferring cooler races I've come to terms that I grew up in South Florida,I've done things like run 7 miles in 94 degrees in the middle of the day and more than anything I'm tired of being cold before these races begin.Just two weeks ago I did Mt.Dora,probably low 50's at the start and even though I'm not blaming the cold  I ended up with an annoying chest cold a couple of days after the race,I still have some cough and chest congestion which better go away before next Sunday.My point is I realize that I'm a Florida Iguana more geared to warmer temps,I do enjoy cooler temps but as far as races I hate getting up early in the cold,I hate being cold waiting around for the race to start and its just more likely I'll end up sick after running in the cold.I live in Central Florida now and at least for me it gets plenty cold here during these months,I've given thought of running some other out of state races but every time I see a review of some of these races north of Florida and I see near freezing temps,I end up signing up for a South Florida race.Do not want a repeat of last year,I'm scared looking at next weeks forecast,I see an increase for the full,but not nearly as warm as I prefer.


Who can blame you? I love to run in heat....high heat, but fluid just pours out of me and at least in any race over a half, I have to be very careful about my fluid intake. Running in heat lets you run loose. The aches and pains are gone. The motions are easier.  That said, I think were going to be in the low 40's at the start. That's tolerable but certainly not as welcome as upper 50's or lower 60's.  Time will tell, and at the end of the day, we'll just have to play the hand we're dealt.


----------



## SheHulk

lilmc said:


> Cold weather is going to mess up my costumes


Last year my mother made me this beautiful Giselle curtain dress from Enchanted running costume and I had to wear a shirt and sweatpants under it the whole race! It's like when you had to wear a winter coat over your awesome stormtrooper Halloween costume as a kid. Stormtroopers don't wear coats!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

rteetz said:


> Race costumes. runDisney is notorious for people dressing up. I am dressing up and several on this board are. Some are incredibly elaborate and some are more subtle. Its one of the best parts of Disney races.


Just wondering what types of costumes? Like any special characters?


----------



## croach

Ok I have a dumb question - why are people packing Mylar blankets instead of bag dropping warm clothes? Or are you carrying them through the race with you?


----------



## courtneybeth

Jim Tancredi said:


> Just wondering what types of costumes? Like any special characters?



I’ve seen just about everything.  Runners have dressed as food, characters, symbols, etc. 

Google search Karen Chu, Copley Couture and John Biel. they’re very famous in the rundisney community.


----------



## rteetz

Jim Tancredi said:


> Just wondering what types of costumes? Like any special characters?


I am doing Green Aliens and Hawaiian/Lilo and Stitch theme for two of the races.


----------



## lilmc

rteetz said:


> I am dressing up and several on this board are.



One of the most fun parts of Disney races, imo. I have a whole suitcase full of my four costumes, my husband's four costumes, my daughters' costumes....not to mention multiple pairs of matching running shoes


----------



## SheHulk

courtneybeth said:


> I’ve seen just about everything.  Runners have dressed as food, characters, symbols, etc.
> 
> Google search Karen Chu, Copley Couture and John Biel. they’re very famous in the rundisney community.


In 2014 I got passed at Mile 24 by a guy carrying and playing a Sousaphone the whole marathon.
Edited to spell Sousaphone correctly


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> Ok I have a dumb question - why are people packing Mylar blankets instead of bag dropping warm clothes? Or are you carrying them through the race with you?


runDisney recommends not running the race with a mylar blanket because it could mess up your timing chip. 

I used a mylar planet before the marathon this year and am glad I had it since it was so cold and I didn't have throwaway clothes.


----------



## rteetz

courtneybeth said:


> I’ve seen just about everything.  Runners have dressed as food, characters, symbols, etc.
> 
> Google search Karen Chu, Copley Couture and John Biel. they’re very famous in the rundisney community.


And Kimberly Markey and Gail (OrlandoTiki). 

Some of the costumes are literally insane and fantastic at the same time.


----------



## lilmc

Jim Tancredi said:


> What kind of costumes?



I am not known for being creative. 5k we have seven people in our group, so seven dwarfs, 10k is Minnie's race so my husband and I are Mickey and Minnie, half is Donald's race, so we're Donald, and the full is the completion of Dopey challenge, so we're Dopey.


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> runDisney recommends not running the race with a mylar blanket because it could mess up your timing chip.
> 
> I used a mylar planet before the marathon this year and am glad I had it since it was so cold and I didn't have throwaway clothes.



Ahhh before the race. Didn’t think of that.


----------



## disneygirlsng

I am so looking forward to Dopey!! I am also so glad to see these temperatures continue to drop. I was getting worried seeing the warmer weather last week, I do so much better in the cold. 



Jim Tancredi said:


> Get the baby ultrasounded!  even though we're just a week out a PT should be able to work you thru that and have you ready.  Ultrasound will speed the healing abit.  A TENS machine, which you can buy inexpensively these days, will help alleviate pain, and an electronic muscle stimulator, will actually work that muscle so you don't have to do it on the road running.  You don't want that starin to stiffen up too much on you.  It's one of the harder muscles to get loose once that happens.  Your PT should be able to do all three of these things for you. Good luck!


As a PT myself, that just made me cringe lol. There is 0 legitimate research showing the effectiveness of ultrasound. Passive modalities like those you mentioned are actually being phased out of most DPT programs due to the lack of effectiveness they produce. More manual therapy or active treatment will produce better results, also able to be provided by a PT.  If your PT is doing ultrasound/TENS/e-stim, especially all in one visit, I would run... far haha.


----------



## IamTrike

Jim Tancredi said:


> What kind of costumes?



I think there are usually a couple of different groups.   
1. A lot of people will wear clothes that roughly line up with a disney character, for example Red shorts with a black shirt  (maybe white gloves and and ear hat) for Mickey.   Or ladies will wear a sparkle skirt/top that line up with one of the princess.
2. Some people will go a little farther and wear a costume like one of the characters from Disney Movies, Marvel or Star Wars.
3.  Other people will dress up in groups as either Disney attractions or RunDisney specific stuff.    ( the monorail, Ellen's Energy Adventure, Bob's Barricades..etc)   



SheHulk said:


> Last year my mother made me this beautiful Giselle curtain dress from Enchanted running costume and I had to wear a shirt and sweatpants under it the whole race! It's like when you had to wear a winter coat over your awesome stormtrooper Halloween costume as a kid. Stormtroopers don't wear coats!



If I was going to dress as a stormtrooper I'd probably  write  "Stormtroopers don't wear coats" somewhere on the armor. 



croach said:


> Ok I have a dumb question - why are people packing Mylar blankets instead of bag dropping warm clothes? Or are you carrying them through the race with you?



Even if they don't have them out you can usually get them at the end in the med tent.  I packed 4 of them to make sure I have at least one for every race morning.  On really cold days' I've used two taping one around my waist like a skirt and that wrapping the other around my shoulders.  If Disney is giving them out that's my plan.   I'd actually prefer to have other stuff for pre race warmth.  (the mylar can be a pain if it's windy and it's doesn't make sitting on the pavement much better, but I'm worried about space in my luggage)


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

When I did Dopey back in 2016 I did 5K as Vader, 10K as Boba Fett, the half as a stormtrooper (no helmets of course), and the marathon as.... Minnie Mouse as Slave Leia, complete with wig (and I got a lot of compliments on the wig!)


----------



## hauntedcity

LSUfan4444 said:


> Im going to the 4pm show on Sunday as well...we've got a big group of marathoners going.
> 
> What time will you be there



Our arrival time will be entirely dependent on when we can corral our kids (  ) and rouse my poor mom (who was just in a car accident on Christmas Eve ) and get over there.

We are going to be at SSR -- does anyone know if the Minnie Vans are now running from there?  And, if we are able to use a Minnie Van (or  Lyft or Uber), will they take us all the way to Pioneer Hall, or will we be dropped off at the entrance of Fort Wilderness and forced to take another bus?


----------



## SunDial

hauntedcity said:


> Our arrival time will be entirely dependent on when we can corral our kids (  ) and rouse my poor mom (who was just in a car accident on Christmas Eve ) and get over there.
> 
> We are going to be at SSR -- does anyone know if the Minnie Vans are now running from there?  And, if we are able to use a Minnie Van (or  Lyft or Uber), will they take us all the way to Pioneer Hall, or will we be dropped off at the entrance of Fort Wilderness and forced to take another bus?




A couple of months ago we were talking to the cast members at the Fort about those transportation options.   We were told that only the Minnie Vans were allowed to go inside to the individual campsites.  If they can go that far inside the campground, I see no reason why they would not be able to drop you off at the  bus loop next to Pioneer Hall.


----------



## SunDial

Jim Tancredi said:


> What kind of costumes?



Just to give you an idea of what you will see, this is what my daughter and I wore 2 years ago at the Princess Half Marathon.


----------



## cavepig

SunDial said:


> Well i guess we all will have to deal with the cold.  I am not going to like it but if it is going to get THAT cold, I want to see snow again!!!  Either sweltering heat or snow cold.  None of this in between stuff.


Oh please heck no to snow, I'll be escaping our snow!   I think I would cry if that happened, laugh & cry & laugh & cry some more!


I've seen someone running the marathon in a full Goofy Halloween costume (one piece suit with big goofy head on his head type costume) in 2016 when it was like 100% humidity...he looked rather melty.


----------



## John VN

cavepig said:


> Oh please heck no to snow, I'll be escaping our snow!   I think I would cry if that happened, laugh & cry & laugh & cry some more!...........



The infamous WDW Marathon Weekend of*  2010 !!!!!!  *Who else remembers?


----------



## PCFriar80

John VN said:


> The infamous WDW Marathon Weekend of*  2010 !!!!!!  *Who else remembers?


I do!  My one and only marathon.  Bucket list, make that an ice bucket list item complete!


----------



## ell13

hauntedcity said:


> Our arrival time will be entirely dependent on when we can corral our kids (  ) and rouse my poor mom (who was just in a car accident on Christmas Eve ) and get over there.
> 
> We are going to be at SSR -- does anyone know if the Minnie Vans are now running from there?  And, if we are able to use a Minnie Van (or  Lyft or Uber), will they take us all the way to Pioneer Hall, or will we be dropped off at the entrance of Fort Wilderness and forced to take another bus?


Yes. The Minnie Vans are running from SSR.


----------



## hauntedcity

ell13 said:


> Yes. The Minnie Vans are running from SSR.



Great!  Thanks.

I screwed up when setting up my FP+'s, and forgot to get in to see talking Mickey after the Marathon.  I believe that it's the hardest ticket to get in WDW right now. I've been checking on-and-off for the last couple weeks, and I could have nabbed FP for the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Flight of Passage, Frozen... ANYTHING.  Anything, that is, except Mickey in MK.  I imagine that his stand-by line will be packed with hundreds of people wearing about 40 lbs of clanking metal around their necks.


----------



## FFigawi

John VN said:


> The infamous WDW Marathon Weekend of*  2010 !!!!!!  *Who else remembers?



One of my favorite memories from Disney on Ice 2010 is the water stop volunteers spreading Powerade powder on the ground to provide traction on the ice formed by the splashes of water falling out of the cups. Sunday was cold but otherwise a nice day for a run. Saturday, with the sleet and freezing rain, was not.


----------



## regul8ter18

Jim Tancredi said:


> What kind of costumes?



I am dressing up as a Dole Whip for the 5k.  I already knew I was probably going to chilly so my top is already a long sleeve shirt.


----------



## regul8ter18

Did I miss it or have then not done the merchandise preview yet?  I know they had some Marathon stuff a few weeks ago but I would like to see the other races.  I have to start planning my spending budget. LOL


----------



## hauntedcity

regul8ter18 said:


> Did I miss it or have then not done the merchandise preview yet?  I know they had some Marathon stuff a few weeks ago but I would like to see the other races.  I have to start planning my spending budget. LOL




I haven't seen anything yet.  It's probably better off if I don't know the damage to my wallet before I go in.


----------



## PrincessV

croach said:


> Ok I have a dumb question - why are people packing Mylar blankets instead of bag dropping warm clothes? Or are you carrying them through the race with you?


I use Mylar blankets to stay warm pre-race. Nothing else works as well for me! Plus they’re cheap: I get them for about $1 apiece on Amazon. Post-race rD gives them out if it’s cold. I don’t use bag check, since I drive.



John VN said:


> The infamous WDW Marathon Weekend of*  2010 !!!!!!  *Who else remembers?


Scarred for life. And I wasn’t even running, just visiting the parks!

Well, the forecast changed my 5K costume: I can’t fit the necessary layers under Groot, so I’m resucitating an old Fireside Girl costume that served me well for the Frozen 5K.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Jim Tancredi said:


> Who can blame you? I love to run in heat....high heat, but fluid just pours out of me and at least in any race over a half, I have to be very careful about my fluid intake. Running in heat lets you run loose. The aches and pains are gone. The motions are easier.  That said, I think were going to be in the low 40's at the start. That's tolerable but certainly not as welcome as upper 50's or lower 60's.  Time will tell, and at the end of the day, we'll just have to play the hand we're dealt.


The problem - most of the folks posting here are from colder climates and will not be acclimatized to the heat. So, while warmer runs are great in the summer, they can be very dangerous when coming from very cold parts of the country.


----------



## FlashAM7

DOOM1001 said:


> Five years ago for my first full I remember hearing all this talk about what is the perfect weather for running a marathon and after running more than my fair share of cool to cold races,including last years full I would very much prefer to see something more like 78/62 rather than 67/43.After initially preferring cooler races I've come to terms that I grew up in South Florida,I've done things like run 7 miles in 94 degrees in the middle of the day and more than anything I'm tired of being cold before these races begin.Just two weeks ago I did Mt.Dora,probably low 50's at the start and even though I'm not blaming the cold  I ended up with an annoying chest cold a couple of days after the race,I still have some cough and chest congestion which better go away before next Sunday.My point is I realize that I'm a Florida Iguana more geared to warmer temps,I do enjoy cooler temps but as far as races I hate getting up early in the cold,I hate being cold waiting around for the race to start and its just more likely I'll end up sick after running in the cold.I live in Central Florida now and at least for me it gets plenty cold here during these months,I've given thought of running some other out of state races but every time I see a review of some of these races north of Florida and I see near freezing temps,I end up signing up for a South Florida race.Do not want a repeat of last year,I'm scared looking at next weeks forecast,I see an increase for the full,but not nearly as warm as I prefer.


It's funny I've become so obsessive over the weather in recent days. I even read multiple articles about the "perfect" race temperature for marathons, and seems like the temperature that produces the fastest times are 43 degrees.

I live in Orlando and most of my training has been in 70+ degree weather, so I am used to the heat. However, when I did my 20 mile run a few weeks ago, it was 38 degrees and it felt so easy and effortless. So even though I will probably be freezing in the corral, I would definitely prefer temps in the 40's.


----------



## DOOM1001

SunDial said:


> Just to give you an idea of what you will see, this is what my daughter and I wore 2 years ago at the Princess Half Marathon.
> 
> View attachment 290826



I totally remember seeing you guys wearing those costumes.Someone mentioned the sousaphone guy,also remember that guy,there's no way yoiu can't,it was a Japanese guy with his wife who was dressed up as Snow White,that was one of the wackiest ideas I've seen,but awesome.


----------



## goingthedistance

John VN said:


> The infamous WDW Marathon Weekend of*  2010 !!!!!!  *Who else remembers?


I remember Disney on Ice.  Snow/Sleet for the half and literally freezing temperatures for the full.  The aid stations were ice slicks until the sun heated the ground enough.  The water cups had a layer of ice on them as well.  I tossed my gloves early on the full and then grabbed a pair of tossed gloves about a mile or two later.  I didn't care they did not match!


----------



## Dis5150

I am just doing "theme" costumes. 5k is Sleeping Beauty/Aurora which will just be a pink Sparkle Athletic skirt and a pink tank (which will now be covered by a pink, running quarter zip. 10k is Daisy, white Sassy Sarah skirt with a lavender tank (which will now be covered by a purple quarter zip). Half is Kevin from UP, Kevin Sparkle Skirt, blue tank (which will now be covered by a blue running hoodie) and full is Donald, white Sassy Sarah skirt and a blue tank (which will now be covered by a blue running hoodie) and will be wearing leggings under all the skirts. Once the cold weather was predicted as likely I cancelled my plans to decorate my tanks to match the character.  I do have hair bows I ordered off of Etsy to go with 3 of the costumes so hopefully people can still figure out what I am supposed to be dressed as). 

ETA: I do have "duck leg colored" leggings to wear with my Daisy and Donald costumes so that should help.


----------



## funsizedisaster

rteetz said:


> And Kimberly Markey and Gail (OrlandoTiki).
> 
> Some of the costumes are literally insane and fantastic at the same time.




I'm a fan of the Princessmen.


----------



## Baloo in MI

After the full we have an ADR at O'hana for dinner at 5:50.  I keep checking to see if there are any new openings so we can eat a little later to give us a bit more time in DHS, which is our planned park that day.  So far no luck but I will keep trying, otherwise we stick with the current time and my family will not be forgiving of me moving less than fast post marathon - ouch!

As far as all the temps.  I am a Michigander and last night I ran in 10 degree(ish) weather with lots of snow - boo to people not shoveling their driveways and sidewalks!  So the idea of running in 40ish weather next week sounds great.  I know that while in the corrals, and before, I will be cold but once we are running that type of temp sounds wonderful to me.  I can work with that temp by bringing toss-able clothes or a mylar blanket for pre-race.  But when it is hot (and humid) then for me there is no escape.  I think it was two years ago when we had a really warm and humid marathon; I suffered!


----------



## Dis5150

Ugh! DD28 just called me and she is on her way to Urgent Care as her chest hurts and it hurts when she breathes! She has had a cold for a while. Hopefully it has not turned into pneumonia.  She is crying and so worried about Dopey. I'm hoping she just pulled a muscle in her chest or something minor!


----------



## hauntedcity

Okay, Disney Brain Trust, here's the deal.  I mentioned a few posts ago that my mom (and our child care) got in a car accident on Christmas Eve.  Most importantly, she's doing okay, but still has pain issues. She's seeing her doctor today, and is still planning on coming with us next week.

*BUT*... just in case she can't make it, I contacted Kids Nite Out, and they're (not surprisingly) already filled up for next week. We're on the wait list, but it doesn't look good.  Does anyone know of any other in-room sitters for WDW?  We're desperately trying to make back-up plans for our back-up plans, just in case Mom can't make it.

Only *slightly* freaking out,
Doug


----------



## Princess KP

Dis5150 said:


> Ugh! DD28 just called me and she is on her way to Urgent Care as her chest hurts and it hurts when she breathes! She has had a cold for a while. Hopefully it has not turned into pneumonia.  She is crying and so worried about Dopey. I'm hoping she just pulled a muscle in her chest or something minor!


Oh no! Hope she'll be ok. Keep us posted.


----------



## FlashAM7

Dis5150 said:


> Ugh! DD28 just called me and she is on her way to Urgent Care as her chest hurts and it hurts when she breathes! She has had a cold for a while. Hopefully it has not turned into pneumonia.  She is crying and so worried about Dopey. I'm hoping she just pulled a muscle in her chest or something minor!


Wishing the best for her! Take it easy for a few days, being so stressed will make it even worse. Keep us updated!


----------



## rteetz

The Dopey nightmares are hitting. I had a dream my flight was cancelled and I missed the races...


----------



## garneska

disneygirlsng said:


> As a PT myself, that just made me cringe lol. There is 0 legitimate research showing the effectiveness of ultrasound. Passive modalities like those you mentioned are actually being phased out of most DPT programs due to the lack of effectiveness they produce. More manual therapy or active treatment will produce better results, also able to be provided by a PT.  If your PT is doing ultrasound/TENS/e-stim, especially all in one visit, I would run... far haha.



@disneygirlsng, since you are a PT, am curious about your stance on dry needling? It seems to be all the rage and yes my PT does that including exercises, stretching and alignment corrections.


----------



## FlashAM7

Has anyone had any success with a stretch/massage before or after races? I have been feeling a bit tight recently so I was considering going to Massage Envy to get a stretch next week. I have heard that people can sometimes be sore though afterwards so I don't want to make it worse.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Dis5150 said:


> Ugh! DD28 just called me and she is on her way to Urgent Care as her chest hurts and it hurts when she breathes! She has had a cold for a while. Hopefully it has not turned into pneumonia.  She is crying and so worried about Dopey. I'm hoping she just pulled a muscle in her chest or something minor!



I hope that she is ok.  The timing is horrible!  Hopefully a few days rest will make the difference!


----------



## LSUfan4444

hauntedcity said:


> Our arrival time will be entirely dependent on when we can corral our kids (  ) and rouse my poor mom (who was just in a car accident on Christmas Eve ) and get over there.
> 
> We are going to be at SSR -- does anyone know if the Minnie Vans are now running from there?  And, if we are able to use a Minnie Van (or  Lyft or Uber), will they take us all the way to Pioneer Hall, or will we be dropped off at the entrance of Fort Wilderness and forced to take another bus?


The Minnie Vans will take you all the way to Pioneer Hall....what time is your ADR?


----------



## steph0808

Dis5150 said:


> Ugh! DD28 just called me and she is on her way to Urgent Care as her chest hurts and it hurts when she breathes! She has had a cold for a while. Hopefully it has not turned into pneumonia.  She is crying and so worried about Dopey. I'm hoping she just pulled a muscle in her chest or something minor!



I hope it's nothing serious. I will say I just had this last week. Started on a Saturday with a heavy feeling in my chest, then turned into uncontrollable coughing where I knew I needed to cough stuff up, but it wouldn't come. I'm still dealing with a cough sometimes when running and it's been almost 2 weeks now. Last week I only managed 14 miles all week. This week has been better and I'm mostly back on track.

My DH has the same deep cough about a month ago. I think it might be a virus that is going around. (At least, for us, I hope so too for your daughter).


----------



## princess_jamie

I am just catching up on some of this weather chat over the past few days. Its -30C here which is apparently -22F according to my google conversion so I am thrilled for anything as long as it doesn't rain or snow - there's enough precipitation here!


----------



## mrsg00fy

Dis5150 said:


> Ugh! DD28 just called me and she is on her way to Urgent Care as her chest hurts and it hurts when she breathes! She has had a cold for a while. Hopefully it has not turned into pneumonia.  She is crying and so worried about Dopey. I'm hoping she just pulled a muscle in her chest or something minor!


I hope she is ok.


----------



## NurseRunner

steph0808 said:


> I hope it's nothing serious. I will say I just had this last week. Started on a Saturday with a heavy feeling in my chest, then turned into uncontrollable coughing where I knew I needed to cough stuff up, but it wouldn't come. I'm still dealing with a cough sometimes when running and it's been almost 2 weeks now. Last week I only managed 14 miles all week. This week has been better and I'm mostly back on track.
> 
> My DH has the same deep cough about a month ago. I think it might be a virus that is going around. (At least, for us, I hope so too for your daughter).



Influenza has hit hard across the country.  So bad in fact that I will be turning my phone off when we leave tuesday night for disney so I don't get paged to work all week.


----------



## Goofy2015

rteetz said:


> The Dopey nightmares are hitting. I had a dream my flight was cancelled and I missed the races...



Ha I booked back up flights and even back ups to those flights lol


----------



## dburg30

I am so grateful I have family driving down.. They are going to go shopping at goodwill / thrift stores for throw away clothing for me!  5k and 10k I'll keep my sweats I'm bringing on, but 1/2 and full want throw away.. And now I dont have to stuff that extra stuff in my luggage!!!


----------



## FlashAM7

NurseRunner said:


> Influenza has hit hard across the country.  So bad in fact that I will be turning my phone off when we leave tuesday night for disney so I don't get paged to work all week.


A few people I know had the stomach flu over Christmas. I am not going near them until after the race lol. I bought a big bottle of hand sanitizer and am drinking Emergen-C every day for the next week. Even though I got the flu shot, I can't take any chances haha.


----------



## hauntedcity

LSUfan4444 said:


> The Minnie Vans will take you all the way to Pioneer Hall....what time is your ADR?



We're at the 4pm show.


----------



## BikeFan

Question re the expo:  Since this is the first year I'm doing Dopey and have to pick up my bib on Wednesday, I'm worried about the lines.  With the expo being open until 8PM on Wednesday, are the lines expected to be shorter if I go later in the day, perhaps around 5 or 6?  I've gotten so spoiled just running Goofy before, and breezing in on Friday with no lines at all!


----------



## goingthedistance

BikeFan said:


> Question re the expo:  Since this is the first year I'm doing Dopey and have to pick up my bib on Wednesday, I'm worried about the lines.  With the expo being open until 8PM on Wednesday, are the lines expected to be shorter if I go later in the day, perhaps around 5 or 6?  I've gotten so spoiled just running Goofy before, and breezing in on Friday with no lines at all!


You should be fine at 5 or 6.  The crazy lines will be at opening and lasting for a few hours.  I'm looking at a 2 pm expo time so hopefully they have diminished by then.


----------



## Dis5150

Thanks guys for your concern. Urgent care said she had an anxiety attack and to go to her GP for meds. That girl stresses me out! She is under a lot of stress though, between her TN and her job not covering her bills (we usually supplement her funds when we can). She is supposed to get a promotion and a big raise in January so hopefully that will help with the stress! At least it will help mine!


----------



## courtneybeth

At magic kingdom today and it is C O L D, cold! 

Now debating heading to Target to buy some blank long sleeve shirts to layer under tanks when running, as it may be too cold for short sleeves. noooo!


----------



## rteetz

Accuweather

1/3 - H 56 L 38
1/4 - H 58 L 33
1/5 - H 57 L 35
1/6 - H 72 L 47
1/7 - H 71 L 46

Weather.com

1/3 - H 61 L 38
1/4 - H 59 L 39
1/5 - H 58 L 38
1/6 - H 61 L 43
1/7 - H 69 L 50

Today's update...


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> The Dopey nightmares are hitting. I had a dream my flight was cancelled and I missed the races...



The Dopey nightmares are definitely hitting. Every time I look at one of these weather forecasts with start temps in the 30s!  I hate being cold before races and anything under the mid-40s falls into the cold category for me.


----------



## bkrolick

rteetz said:


> Accuweather
> 
> 1/3 - H 56 L 38
> 1/4 - H 58 L 33
> 1/5 - H 57 L 35
> 1/6 - H 72 L 47
> 1/7 - H 71 L 46
> 
> Weather.com
> 
> 1/3 - H 61 L 38
> 1/4 - H 59 L 39
> 1/5 - H 58 L 38
> 1/6 - H 61 L 43
> 1/7 - H 69 L 50
> 
> Today's update...


Hey, look on the bright side, no snow flying out of Milwaukee for the next week.....so there's that!!


----------



## rteetz

bkrolick said:


> Hey, look on the bright side, no snow flying out of Milwaukee for the next week.....so there's that!!


There is a chance for snow on Wednesday which is the day I fly out (5:45AM). So I am still sort of worried.


----------



## Keels

Well, it's 55 here and I refuse to get out of bed if anyone is wondering how I'm dealing with this weather RN.


----------



## Z-Knight




----------



## Keels

UPDATE: I've been lured from under the covers by the promise of Tex-Mex and a margarita, in case anyone was wondering what truly motivates me.


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> UPDATE: I've been lured from under the covers by the promise of Tex-Mex and a margarita, in case anyone was wondering what truly motivates me.



No one wonders what truly motivates you:

1.  Beer
2.  Alcohol
3.  Spirits
4.  Liquor
5.  Beer
6.  @FFigawi
7.  The promise of #NoMath


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> No one wonders what truly motivates you:
> 
> 1.  Beer
> 2.  Alcohol
> 3.  Spirits
> 4.  Liquor
> 5.  Beer
> 6.  @FFigawi
> 7.  The promise of #NoMath



8. Enchiladas, guacamole and queso ... oh my!
9. Cheese
10. Cheesecake
11. Cheese Fries
12. Grilled Cheese

But yeah, pretty much.


----------



## PCFriar80

Keels said:


> 8. Enchiladas, guacamole and queso ... oh my!
> 9. Cheese
> 10. Cheesecake
> 11. Cheese Fries
> 12. Grilled Cheese
> 
> But yeah, pretty much.



And the Saints?


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> And the Saints?



Well, duh! I don't need much motivation to get out the house for sports - football or baseball!!

In fact, we're doing NYE at Epcot this weekend (staying at the Swan on Marriott points ... man, what a game-changer in my life) - and we ended up making FP+s for the morning at DHS so we could watch the Saints at ESPN before we go into party mode at Epcot for the night!

We actually thought about going to Tampa to the game, but my husband didn't want to tailgate, watch a football game and then drive back to Orlando that night because we could find a decent enough hotel by the Bucs' stadium.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

One thought and a question.

1. Normally I would be excited about good running weather, but these old bones are ready for some warm sunshine.
2. I signed up for Dopey, but won't pick up bibs/shirts until Friday. Is that going to cause confusion? I don't remember: are bibs/shirts segregated by Dopey/Goofy/full/half? Where do I go on Friday? I would think Dopey is shut down. Are they on-the-ball enough to move Dopey-wannabes to Goofy? Which brings about an additional point.
3. I'm assuming I will have men's L Dopey and 10K shirts to dispose of.


----------



## funsizedisaster

FlashAM7 said:


> Has anyone had any success with a stretch/massage before or after races? I have been feeling a bit tight recently so I was considering going to Massage Envy to get a stretch next week. I have heard that people can sometimes be sore though afterwards so I don't want to make it worse.



I have a massage scheduled for the 2nd...just a quick 30 minute just for my legs.  I did this same thing a few days before I ran the Richmond Marathon and I think it helped a lot!  I think as long as you don't do a deep tissue massage and just let them know what your end goal is, you should be fine.  On the other hand, if you're normally super sore after a regular massage, may be a good idea to skip.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Hey Keels, on New Years Eve you may want to enter Epcot early in the day to establish entry and then go back later.

I was at Epcot on NYE in 1999 and they shut down the parks with huge lines trying to get in.
Those staying on property were given priority entry and we got in.

I have read where crowds will be huge this weekend.

Edit: I just re-read your post and a morning entry to DHS will establish entry, so no problem.


----------



## Keels

Grumpy_42K said:


> Hey Keels, on New Years Eve you may want to enter Epcot early in the day to establish entry and then go back later.
> 
> I was at Epcot on NYE in 1999 and they shut down the parks with huge lines trying to get in.
> Those staying on property were given priority entry and we got in.
> 
> I have read where crowds will be huge this weekend.
> 
> Edit: I just re-read your post and a morning entry to DHS will establish entry, so no problem.



We've done Epcot for NYE every year for the past six years! One of my favorite Disney things to do!


----------



## Grumpy_42K

I figured you being a veteran would know, Keels.

I was surprised when they closed the parks that year.
They turned a TON of people away!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Keels said:


> Well, duh! I don't need much motivation to get out the house for sports - football or baseball!!
> 
> In fact, we're doing NYE at Epcot this weekend (staying at the Swan on Marriott points ... man, what a game-changer in my life) - and we ended up making FP+s for the morning at DHS so we could watch the Saints at ESPN before we go into party mode at Epcot for the night!
> 
> We actually thought about going to Tampa to the game, but my husband didn't want to tailgate, watch a football game and then drive back to Orlando that night because we could find a decent enough hotel by the Bucs' stadium.


Ive got a pretty good feeling the Saints are going to end up with the night game on Saturday night. better than Sunday afternoon game for my personal schedule but that means for for a light night of sleep before the marathon


----------



## Keels

LSUfan4444 said:


> Ive got a pretty good feeling the Saints are going to end up with the night game on Saturday night. better than Sunday afternoon game for my personal schedule but that means for for a light night of sleep before the marathon



Yeah, I get the feeling you’re right ... but I’m really holding out hope for a Saturday afternoon game since I don’t have anything but Stormalong Bay time planned after brunch.


----------



## Keels

Grumpy_42K said:


> I figured you being a veteran would know, Keels.
> 
> I was surprised when they closed the parks that year.
> They turned a TON of people away!



I got a little nervous when MK went to phased closure the other day, but we’ve got ADRs in Epcot, we’re staying onsite, have APs and I’ll probably grab some throwaway FP+s for Pixar Shorts or whatever just to make sure all of our bases are covered!

Good thing my lucky Saints shirt can double as a festive NYE shirt!


----------



## FlashAM7

Keels said:


> I got a little nervous when MK went to phased closure the other day, but we’ve got ADRs in Epcot, we’re staying onsite, have APs and I’ll probably grab some throwaway FP+s for Pixar Shorts or whatever just to make sure all of our bases are covered!
> 
> Good thing my lucky Saints shirt can double as a festive NYE shirt!


The parks hardly ever go to full closure. In fact I believe there's only been 1 time since 2006 where there's been full closure. If you have an AP you should be good to go!


----------



## rteetz

FlashAM7 said:


> The parks hardly ever go to full closure. In fact I believe there's only been 1 time since 2006 where there's been full closure. If you have an AP you should be good to go!


Yes full closure is unlikely but MK did go Phase B the other day.


----------



## FlashAM7

rteetz said:


> Yes full closure is unlikely but MK did go Phase B the other day.


Phase B is pretty common during the busy periods. As long as you are staying at a Disney resort or have an AP, you will be fine to get in.

Also, the only park that normally has any type of closure is MK. Due to Epcot's large capacity, anyone going there should be good for NYE.


----------



## SunDial

funsizedisaster said:


> I'm a fan of the Princessmen.



I saw them that year and had to get my pick with them.


----------



## rteetz

FlashAM7 said:


> Phase B is pretty common during the busy periods. As long as you are staying at a Disney resort or have an AP, you will be fine to get in.


Last time it went Phase B was well over a year ago so not incredibly common but like you said not too much to worry about either.


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> 8. Enchiladas, guacamole and queso ... oh my!
> 9. Cheese
> 10. Cheesecake
> 11. Cheese Fries
> 12. Grilled Cheese
> 
> But yeah, pretty much.



Cheese fries are getting a bad deal 11. Let’s work on these rankings.


----------



## croach

SunDial said:


> I saw them that year and had to get my pick with them.  View attachment 290904



Pocahontas getting the flex in.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I'm only a fan of 1 Princessman....






He's going as Alice this year for PHM.


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> I'm only a fan of 1 Princessman....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's going as Alice this year for PHM.


----------



## FlashAM7

rteetz said:


> Last time it went Phase B was well over a year ago so not incredibly common but like you said not too much to worry about either.


MK hit Phase B closure at Noon on NYE last year if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Cheese fries are getting a bad deal 11. Let’s work on these rankings.



If we’re talking about spirits and liquor as standalones and NOT in a cocktail, then cheese fries are easily No. 3, with Mac ‘n’ Cheese at No. 4.


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> If we’re talking about spirits and liquor as standalones and NOT in a cocktail, then cheese fries are easily No. 3, with Mac ‘n’ Cheese at No. 4.



Ok now we’re talking.

Edit: I saw a picture of Mac n cheese someone got at AK and I have to find it next week. High priority.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Mmm...spirits!  I'm drinking a Moscow Mule now.


----------



## disneygirlsng

garneska said:


> @disneygirlsng, since you are a PT, am curious about your stance on dry needling? It seems to be all the rage and yes my PT does that including exercises, stretching and alignment corrections.


It is still pretty new so there isn't much research to support it's use. But there isn't much research that says it's bad or not effective either. I think the concept definitely has it's merits, it just comes down to executing it correctly and properly. It also has as much to do with what else you do with it. If that's all you do, it may not have much benefit compared to if you do other kinds of treatment. 
It's a very niche type of PT and not something that is taught in DPT programs, it's an additional certification. It is not something that I am certified in so I really don't have a whole ton of experience with it other than lots of observation so it's hard for me to really persuade someone in one direction versus another on it.


----------



## Keels

Yup.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Ok now we’re talking.
> 
> Edit: I saw a picture of Mac n cheese someone got at AK and I have to find it next week. High priority.



I fully support this quest.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Since we're discussing germs...I literally just bought a tub of clorox wipes for the plane seats. Followed by the discussion with my DD about the flu shot not being a great match this year. I'm considering picking up face masks at work tomorrow-for the plane and I'm not usually that much of a germaphobe.


----------



## FlashAM7

Simba's Girl said:


> Since we're discussing germs...I literally just bought a tub of clorox wipes for the plane seats. Followed by the discussion with my DD about the flu shot not being a great match this year. I'm considering picking up face masks at work tomorrow-for the plane and I'm not usually that much of a germaphobe.


I heard the flu shot this year has only a 10% success rate. Still, 10% is better than none, I suppose.

Always better to be extra cautious!


----------



## cavepig

croach said:


> Ok now we’re talking.
> 
> Edit: I saw a picture of Mac n cheese someone got at AK and I have to find it next week. High priority.


Eight Spoon Cafe has it https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/animal-kingdom/eight-spoon-cafe/menus/  It's already on my "must eats" for the trip, just the baked I get.  They are kind of small, so a good snack or a couple for more of a meal is what I do.

Side note - I've been downing Apple Cider Vinegar to fight off anything...best stuff! I'll be bringing a bottle down with me too, down the hatch!


----------



## Keels

This is the most recent forecast from the local weather I trust the most:


----------



## Poutine

Keels said:


> This is the most recent forecast from the local weather I trust the most:
> 
> View attachment 290922


As long as that rain stays on Wednesday.


----------



## PCFriar80

Keels said:


> This is the most recent forecast from the local weather I trust the most:
> 
> View attachment 290922


Pool weather on Friday, Saturday and Sunday!!  Woohoo! The weather is actually trending better.   Better than the 7 degrees I ran in today.  Safe New Year's weekend everyone and safe travels next week [for those of you who are not already there!]


----------



## Tennesotans

I ran the half in 2010 (sleet in the face as I entered tomorrow land). An interesting story to share, nothing I need to repeat.

My racedots are in! My racedots are in! (Will test them on tomorrow's run...woo hoo!).


----------



## jimandami

Keels said:


> View attachment 290907
> 
> Yup.



Looks like Chuy's?  One of our favorites!


----------



## r2chewbaccad2

Has Duffy the Bear made an appearance at any of the races lately? Does he still have a meet and greet in Epcot or has he been totally excommunicated from WDW? Do I have to go to Japan to get a picture with him?


----------



## Jim Tancredi

disneygirlsng said:


> I am so looking forward to Dopey!! I am also so glad to see these temperatures continue to drop. I was getting worried seeing the warmer weather last week, I do so much better in the cold.
> 
> 
> As a PT myself, that just made me cringe lol. There is 0 legitimate research showing the effectiveness of ultrasound. Passive modalities like those you mentioned are actually being phased out of most DPT programs due to the lack of effectiveness they produce. More manual therapy or active treatment will produce better results, also able to be provided by a PT.  If your PT is doing ultrasound/TENS/e-stim, especially all in one visit, I would run... far haha.


I just had successful ultrasound treatment on Anterior Tibialis Tendonitis brought on by running my last 10 mile pace run and followed the next day by my last 20 miler in 15 degree temps, with 15 MPH winds, and in 5" of snow.  I didn't believe it sounded like a good idea either, but the PT said that to have me ready for the Marathon, they had to get aggressive.  three treatments over five days, completely gone.  Glad I did it.  I told them to get as aggressive as they thought was safe because I wasn't about to shelve 18 weeks of training to succumb to tendonitis.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

GEM (Canadian) GFS (US long range) weather models are both showing temps just about at freezing at 7 AM on Saturday the 6th for the half.  Judging from the temps to the north, this isn't that far-fetched.  Time will tell. Morning of the 7th looks a little warmer.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Keels said:


> This is the most recent forecast from the local weather I trust the most:
> 
> View attachment 290922


Okay now. Maybe a tad warm?  Certainly don't want rain. But not awful?


----------



## Dawn71

My last tempo run was today....now it's just easy runs until the marathon.  And praying for 50 degree weather! Ideal for this Colorado girl. 
We are eating at Rose & Crown after the marathon at 4:30p.m.  I truly hope I can still move then.  
I'm really looking forward to Castaway Cay and pretty much eating all the food on the boat....anyone else casting off after the weekend?


----------



## Dawn71

Simba's Girl said:


> I'm good with 40s for runs.
> Side note: a friend from growing up lives in Tampa now and is rubbing in their weather right now while the rest of us freeze our you-know-what's off. I don't think she'll be that happy come next week.
> 
> Post Marathon meal for DH is Ohana around 6:30 (don't remember atm)
> 
> I'm currently injured  slipped on some ice at work on Christmas Eve and strained my proximal hamstring. I was able to get through about 2.5mi at the Y earlier today before I had to stop. Currently taped up and been rolling it out frequently. Hoping it gets way better by next week. Probably won't try running again until Tuesday-maybe. Doesn't hurt while walking though so here's hoping it's on the mend.
> 
> I feel like I have a gazillion things to do and having the kids home this week is not helping!


Oh man that sucks!  Take it easy.


----------



## Dawn71

Jim Tancredi said:


> Just wondering what types of costumes? Like any special characters?


I am wearing a Belle costume...blue sparkle skirt, blue shirt, white apron, big blue bow, sparkly hat.  Not really a full costume, just subtly Belle.  My husband has an imprinted shirt to look like the Beast's shirt and just blue shorts.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Dawn71 said:


> I am wearing a Belle costume...blue sparkle skirt, blue shirt, white apron, big blue bow, sparkly hat.  Not really a full costume, just subtly Belle.  My husband has an imprinted shirt to look like the Beast's shirt and just blue shorts.


That's cool.  I knew there were costumes but wasn't really sure what was permitted.  This is my first RunDisney event, so I'm going to try to take in as much as possible.  Aside from the races themselves, there's a lot of excitement surrounding these events. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Dawn71 said:


> I am wearing a Belle costume...blue sparkle skirt, blue shirt, white apron, big blue bow, sparkly hat.  Not really a full costume, just subtly Belle.  My husband has an imprinted shirt to look like the Beast's shirt and just blue shorts.


BTW....this go-around I'm running for Autism Speaks, so I will be on their uniform.  Wouldn't have been able to do a costume anyway. But next year will be a different story.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Jim Tancredi said:


> I just had successful ultrasound treatment on Anterior Tibialis Tendonitis brought on by running my last 10 mile pace run and followed the next day by my last 20 miler in 15 degree temps, with 15 MPH winds, and in 5" of snow.  I didn't believe it sounded like a good idea either, but the PT said that to have me ready for the Marathon, they had to get aggressive.  three treatments over five days, completely gone.  Glad I did it.  I told them to get as aggressive as they thought was safe because I wasn't about to shelve 18 weeks of training to succumb to tendonitis.



With the limited time left before we leave (Wednesday) and the fact that I'm only doing the 10K I'm good with conservative treatment and accepting that I probably won't be doing any PRs. Not worth it for the 10K(besides the fact that I may or may not have access to NSAIDs, Prednisone and prescription pain killers bc of my RA) or my sanity (I've mentioned that my kids are home on vacation but have I mentioned that DH is too? I'm literally twitching from the mess they are leaving around them) I'm just hoping my DD won't be too ticked that I'm injured and I can power through it. 2 more shifts and I'm on vacation!


----------



## emilyindisney

r2chewbaccad2 said:


> Has Duffy the Bear made an appearance at any of the races lately? Does he still have a meet and greet in Epcot or has he been totally excommunicated from WDW? Do I have to go to Japan to get a picture with him?


He is unfortunately retired from Epcot!  Last race I remember seeing him was the 2015 marathon.


----------



## croach

cavepig said:


> Eight Spoon Cafe has it https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/animal-kingdom/eight-spoon-cafe/menus/  It's already on my "must eats" for the trip, just the baked I get.  They are kind of small, so a good snack or a couple for more of a meal is what I do.
> 
> Side note - I've been downing Apple Cider Vinegar to fight off anything...best stuff! I'll be bringing a bottle down with me too, down the hatch!



Thanks. I can’t say I’ve ever heard of that place.


----------



## rteetz

According to this there will be a special 25th anniversary photo op at Mile 25.

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/12/2018-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend.html?m=1


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I decided on my sign for the 10K.

“Yes, this is the Porg you were running for”. 

I’ll be wearing a Porg sweater.  

Tomorrow is sign making day and beer buying day.  My Project 365 should be fun tomorrow,!


----------



## Nole95

rteetz said:


> According to this there will be a special 25th anniversary photo op at Mile 25.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/12/2018-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend.html?m=1



If I’m still moving at mile 25 I’m not stopping for anything.  Well, maybe for beer, but I think it’ll still be too early in the WS.


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> According to this there will be a special 25th anniversary photo op at Mile 25.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/12/2018-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend.html?m=1



Can't decide if that's better or worse than what they had for the 20th.  At least they aren't hyping this one.


----------



## Poutine

croach said:


> Can't decide if that's better or worse than what they had for the 20th.  At least they aren't hyping this one.


What was the 20th one like?


----------



## rteetz

Cool story on the man we all wonder about on cone alley... Bob! 

http://www.wesh.com/article/wesh-2-news-sits-down-with-the-man-behind-bob-s-barricades/14519249


----------



## CanadianPaco

FlashAM7 said:


> I heard the flu shot this year has only a 10% success rate. Still, 10% is better than none, I suppose.
> 
> Always better to be extra cautious!



I think you are right!!! I agree!


----------



## TCB in FLA

rteetz said:


> According to this there will be a special 25th anniversary photo op at Mile 25.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/12/2018-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend.html?m=1


So it sounds like something you can get a picture in front of all day?! That would be awesome!


----------



## TCB in FLA

Maybe I’m just preparing for next week, but I was wide awake at 515 this morning. Sure hope this doesn’t happen all week!


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> According to this there will be a special 25th anniversary photo op at Mile 25.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/12/2018-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend.html?m=1


Thanks for posting!  Glad it will be up all day. We weren't planning on going to EPCOT after but may have to now as not sure stopping at mile 25 during the race will happen if it's a long line for me and I know my brother most likely won't.    Wonder if it will just be a sign to hold or something more elaborate?!?


----------



## LSUfan4444

Poutine said:


> What was the 20th one like?


It was like this....."was that the big 20th anniversary surprise?"

Most people didnt even realize they had past it until mile 21...it was a few characters and some signage

I was expecting to run into the baseball stadium and have like a surprise band playing or something and this is what we saw after we exited WWoS


----------



## GollyGadget

TCB in FLA said:


> Maybe I’m just preparing for next week, but I was wide awake at 515 this morning. Sure hope this doesn’t happen all week!


I've been wide awake at that time every day for the past week! I've just been telling myself that it'll be good training for race day.


----------



## Dave Rolen

cavepig said:


> Thanks for posting!  Glad it will be up all day. We weren't planning on going to EPCOT after but may have to now as not sure stopping at mile 25 during the race will happen if it's a long line for me and I know my brother most likely won't.    Wonder if it will just be a sign to hold or something more elaborate?!?



I'm sure I'll jockey to be in position for a pic there but isn't that area already really really crowded due to bottle neck coming in to the park?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> According to this there will be a special 25th anniversary photo op at Mile 25.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/12/2018-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend.html?m=1


Seems like this is going to be available to everyone, not just runners. Hope they limit it to runners during the actual race. I would like to get a picture there while in my marathon apparel.


----------



## Nole95

From the two times I have run the marathon, there usually is not a bottleneck at mile 25.  People are fairly spread out by that point.

Since it is going to be up all day I'm hoping they might have a Photopass person there even after the marathon is done.  We'll be back in Epcot once we clean up, and it would be nice to get a good picture with our medals.


----------



## croach

LSUfan4444 said:


> It was like this....."was that the big 20th anniversary surprise?"
> 
> Most people didnt even realize they had past it until mile 21...it was a few characters and some signage
> 
> I was expecting to run into the baseball stadium and have like a surprise band playing or something and this is what we saw after we exited WWoS




Thanks for posting a picture. I couldn’t find one. It was cool that they added something to the course, but they hyped it so much that it ended up being underwhelming.


----------



## cavepig

In 2015 when I entered World Showcase it was just opening so not really crowded at mile 25 due to less regular people and less runners as I was midpack.  In 2016 I was back of the pack and World Showcase had been open for awhile and Mile 25 while not a bottleneck was pretty crowded in that area with regular guests/spectators and lots of runners (as was most of World Showcase).


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> According to this there will be a special 25th anniversary photo op at Mile 25.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/12/2018-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend.html?m=1



I bet this is as underwhelming as the Mile 20 spectacular five year ago. What say you, @Ariel484?


----------



## Dis5150

Ok where is mile 25 in relation to Italy? Since we won’t have park tickets I will need to get my pic during the race and (possibly) with my frozen margarita in hand!


----------



## FFigawi

Dis5150 said:


> Ok where is mile 25 in relation to Italy? Since we won’t have park tickets I will need to get my pic during the race and (possibly) with my frozen margarita in hand!



A ways away. Once you get to the bridge near mile 25, you have to run through France, Morocco, Japan, and America before getting to Italy.


----------



## jack'smom

Is there a DVC discount on race merchandise at the expo?  I know you can get an AP discount but my AP is a renewal and I’m going to the expo straight from the airport so I won’t have a new passholder card. My passholder card from last time says valid 2016-2017.


----------



## Keels

jack'smom said:


> Is there a DVC discount on race merchandise at the expo?  I know you can get an AP discount but my AP is a renewal and I’m going to the expo straight from the airport so I won’t have a new passholder card. My passholder card from last time says valid 2016-2017.



I’m going to check again tomorrow, but when I renewed my AP again, Guest Services told me I didn’t need to get a new card. My AP is valid through December 2018.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Been battling a sore achilles all week since my last long run last Sunday...tried to give it a go on Christmas Day and quit after about .1 mi.  tried again 3 days later and made it about a mile. I could have kept going but I could feel it was still "there" so I just walked home. I've been biking and swimming to keep the heart pumping and tay active.

Im going to basically just pick up on Monday where I would have if I didnt miss a day and just go through the normal race week routine. People get sick and miss 5+ days but at least Ive been able to do other things.

This isn't an A race for me and I'm really giving myself a modest goal (I still want to PR but not trying to BQ) so hopefully this week of rest will do me some good....I've actually enjoyed it from a relaxation standpoint...I'm not the kind of guy who starts freaking out during a taper. I actually enjoy staying up past 9 am occasionally, lol


----------



## LSUfan4444

jack'smom said:


> Is there a DVC discount on race merchandise at the expo?  I know you can get an AP discount but my AP is a renewal and* I’m going to the expo straight from the airport* so I won’t have a new passholder card. My passholder card from last time says valid 2016-2017.




Out of curiosity...Im guessing since you're DVC you're staying on property. Why not take DME to your resort, get your new card at the closest guest relations then head to the expo?  Time constraints?


----------



## bananabean

With all this talk of how the weather will be in Orlando, at this point I’ll just be happy to be somewhere without a negative wind chill!

Currently waiting in an hour long line to deice the plane (which of course is still listed as arriving on time - sure American - sure). So I’m looking forward to those balmy 55 degree temps!


----------



## DISRNR1000

Hanging out in the house today  with the outside weather in a deep freeze and snow. Yes 55 to 60 does seem pretty balmy at this point.   Since this is a vacation as well as the race, I wouldn’t mind if the temperature increased just a bit so we could maybe get some pool time. 

 I’m glad to hear about the picture at mile 25. Neither my husband nor I will be stopping for it during the race, but it will be nice to have after the race when we go back to Epcot.


----------



## rteetz

Accuweather

1/3 - H 60 L 33
1/4 - H 57 L 34
1/5 - H 59 L 36
1/6 - H 72 L 47
1/7 - H 71 L 46

Weather.com

1/3 - H 56 L 36
1/4 - H 59 L 34
1/5 - H 60 L 35
1/6 - H 61 L 43
1/7 - H 69 L 52

Today's update...


----------



## IamTrike

LSUfan4444 said:


> It was like this....."was that the big 20th anniversary surprise?"
> 
> Most people didnt even realize they had past it until mile 21...it was a few characters and some signage
> 
> I was expecting to run into the baseball stadium and have like a surprise band playing or something and this is what we saw after we exited WWoS



I remember the big figures on the right and vaguely remember the arch but I don't remember seeing Mickey, Minnie and Pluto at all. 



jack'smom said:


> Is there a DVC discount on race merchandise at the expo?  I know you can get an AP discount but my AP is a renewal and I’m going to the expo straight from the airport so I won’t have a new passholder card. My passholder card from last time says valid 2016-2017.



I think in the past we have gotten on.  I usually have both cards with me and just give them whichever one is on top though.


----------



## UNCBear24

jimandami said:


> Looks like Chuy's?  One of our favorites!


One of my favorites as well!  It's been a post marathon spot for me in the past.


----------



## Nole95

rteetz said:


> Accuweather
> 
> 1/3 - H 60 L 33
> 1/4 - H 57 L 34
> 1/5 - H 59 L 36
> 1/6 - H 72 L 47
> 1/7 - H 71 L 46
> 
> Weather.com
> 
> 1/3 - H 56 L 36
> 1/4 - H 59 L 34
> 1/5 - H 60 L 35
> 1/6 - H 61 L 43
> 1/7 - H 69 L 52
> 
> Today's update...



Still trending downward.  Inching closer to that freezing point for the earlier races.  Wife and I are heading to Walmart tomorrow to stock up on throwaway gear.  Bought hand warmers yesterday to keep our hands as warm as possible until the start of the race.


----------



## rteetz

Nole95 said:


> Still trending downward.  Inching closer to that freezing point for the earlier races.  Wife and I are heading to Walmart tomorrow to stock up on throwaway gear.  Bought hand warmers yesterday to keep our hands as warm as possible until the start of the race.


Accuweather went up a few degrees since yesterday. I am surprised by the big difference in highs on Saturday between the two sites.


----------



## DISRNR1000

Does anyone know if at the expo they have an area where you can create signs or posters for runners? I remember them doing this once - they had a couple of big tables and markers and I assume they had paper for you, but I can’t remember exactly.  Just wondering if anyone knows more about this and if they still have it at the Expos.


----------



## Steveg2112

DISRNR1000 said:


> Does anyone know if at the expo they have an area where you can create signs or posters for runners? I remember them doing this once - they had a couple of big tables and markers and I assume they had paper for you, but I can’t remember exactly.  Just wondering if anyone knows more about this and if they still have it at the Expos.



They did have at wine and dine in November, towards back of main expo.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

DVC discount works the same as AP.  It’s usually an easier card for me to fine at the check out.


----------



## jAcKs_x0

FlashAM7 said:


> Has anyone had any success with a stretch/massage before or after races? I have been feeling a bit tight recently so I was considering going to Massage Envy to get a stretch next week. I have heard that people can sometimes be sore though afterwards so I don't want to make it worse.



I'm getting a massage at the GF on the 3rd. I did some reading on it and as long as you typically don't walk away too sore, you should be fine. For me, the 5k and 10k are super easy runs so I can get out the "kinks" from the massage, if I have them, those two days! Let me know how it goes for ya.


----------



## cavepig

DISRNR1000 said:


> Does anyone know if at the expo they have an area where you can create signs or posters for runners? I remember them doing this once - they had a couple of big tables and markers and I assume they had paper for you, but I can’t remember exactly.  Just wondering if anyone knows more about this and if they still have it at the Expos.


They do have it with the posters and lately buttons too that you can decorate with markers.  I looked on the map and can't see specifically where for this weekend, but I'm sure it will be setup somewhere.


----------



## jAcKs_x0

Does anyone know if I can pick up my mom's "chEAR retreat" bag? I know they are super specific about not being able to pick up other's bibs, but I didn't know if they were as strict for the chEAR retreat things. Thanks!!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Accuweather went up a few degrees since yesterday. I am surprised by the big difference in highs on Saturday between the two sites.



You might get to wear shorts and flip flops after all


----------



## DopeyBadger

DISRNR1000 said:


> Does anyone know if at the expo they have an area where you can create signs or posters for runners? I remember them doing this once - they had a couple of big tables and markers and I assume they had paper for you, but I can’t remember exactly.  Just wondering if anyone knows more about this and if they still have it at the Expos.





cavepig said:


> They do have it with the posters and lately buttons too that you can decorate with markers.  I looked on the map and can't see specifically where for this weekend, but I'm sure it will be setup somewhere.



For the last four marathon weekends, it has been in the Champion Stadium:

2017 Marathon Weekend Map.  It's where it says "Inspiration Station".

 

However, it is not listed on the 2018 Champion Stadium Map:


----------



## jack'smom

LSUfan4444 said:


> Out of curiosity...Im guessing since you're DVC you're staying on property. Why not take DME to your resort, get your new card at the closest guest relations then head to the expo?  Time constraints?


My husband likes having a car so we are renting. We are staying at Saratoga springs so the closest guest services is downtown Disney and that place tends to be a madhouse. It is an option though if it saves me money.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> You might get to wear shorts and flip flops after all


50s is shorts weather in Wisconsin!


----------



## bellrae

I know the rest of you are looking at that weather and thinking it looks warm, but I’ve gone from Australia (100 degreees) to the Caribbean (also 90-100 degrees), so I am sitting here looking at those temps and hoping I have enough warm clothes to enjoy the parks this week! 

Also, random question - I think I forgot to book magical express (and the wifi out at sea isn’t strong enough to use Skype to call). Will it be a big deal to just walk up to the counter at MCO without a booking for the bus? There is only one of me and I always carry my own luggage anyway being from outside the US...


----------



## rteetz

bellrae said:


> I know the rest of you are looking at that weather and thinking it looks warm, but I’ve gone from Australia (100 degreees) to the Caribbean (also 90-100 degrees), so I am sitting here looking at those temps and hoping I have enough warm clothes to enjoy the parks this week!
> 
> Also, random question - I think I forgot to book magical express (and the wifi out at sea isn’t strong enough to use Skype to call). Will it be a big deal to just walk up to the counter at MCO without a booking for the bus? There is only one of me and I always carry my own luggage anyway being from outside the US...


You shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Keels

jimandami said:


> Looks like Chuy's?  One of our favorites!





UNCBear24 said:


> One of my favorites as well!  It's been a post marathon spot for me in the past.



It was Chuy’s!!



rteetz said:


> 50s is shorts weather in Wisconsin!



50s is #Nope Weather in KeelsLand.


----------



## TCB in FLA

rteetz said:


> Cool story on the man we all wonder about on cone alley... Bob!
> 
> http://www.wesh.com/article/wesh-2-news-sits-down-with-the-man-behind-bob-s-barricades/14519249


He’s a hoot! Thanks for posting.


----------



## bananabean

I’m starting to feel about weather the way @Keels feels about math.


----------



## Keels

bananabean said:


> I’m starting to feel about weather the way @Keels feels about math.



I am wearing a sundress and flip flops and will will the weather to change with my power of persuasion!


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> You shouldn't have a problem.



Are you sure about that? This is from the DME FAQ thread in the Transpirtation forum-


*Anyone* who flies into Orlando International Airport with a Disney resort reservation can take advantage of Disney's Magical Express ground transfers, along with luggage transfers, provided you have specifically made DME reservations prior to arriving at Orlando International Airport.
Says prior to arriving at MCO. Maybe it’s changed?


----------



## LSUfan4444

jack'smom said:


> My husband likes having a car so we are renting. We are staying at Saratoga springs so the closest guest services is downtown Disney and that place tends to be a madhouse. It is an option though if it saves me money.


I guess it depends on how much you buy, lol

Honestly, I didnt even think about my AP discount at the expo...last time I ran the marathon I didnt have an AP


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> Are you sure about that? This is from the DME FAQ thread in the Transpirtation forum-
> 
> 
> *Anyone* who flies into Orlando International Airport with a Disney resort reservation can take advantage of Disney's Magical Express ground transfers, along with luggage transfers, provided you have specifically made DME reservations prior to arriving at Orlando International Airport.
> Says prior to arriving at MCO. Maybe it’s changed?


They have a desk next to the check in counters that I am sure would be able to help with issues like this. People also will change flights and such and probably don't always tell DME. I think they'll be okay.


----------



## ef22

Keels said:


> I’m going to check again tomorrow, but when I renewed my AP again, Guest Services told me I didn’t need to get a new card. My AP is valid through December 2018.


I'm pretty sure you're correct.  I renewed our annual passes online the other day, and I believe it said that our membership would be updated and we could still use our magic bands.  I imagine we would still use our same cards as well.


----------



## PCFriar80

bellrae said:


> I know the rest of you are looking at that weather and thinking it looks warm, but I’ve gone from Australia (100 degreees) to the Caribbean (also 90-100 degrees), so I am sitting here looking at those temps and hoping I have enough warm clothes to enjoy the parks this week!
> 
> Also, random question - I think I forgot to book magical express (and the wifi out at sea isn’t strong enough to use Skype to call). Will it be a big deal to just walk up to the counter at MCO without a booking for the bus? There is only one of me and I always carry my own luggage anyway being from outside the US...



If the Wifi is strong enough to access this thread you should be able to make your DME reservation online:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/airport-transportation-reservation/

I'm not sure when you're coming in so time might be the issue.


----------



## cavepig

bellrae said:


> Also, random question - I think I forgot to book magical express (and the wifi out at sea isn’t strong enough to use Skype to call). Will it be a big deal to just walk up to the counter at MCO without a booking for the bus? There is only one of me and I always carry my own luggage anyway being from outside the US...


Unless it's changed you can't book it there at the counter. A guy in front of us last year wanted to do just that and they had to turn him away.

Now reading some old thread (2015) a poster has done it, so I guess it's worth a try as long as you have your resort reservation, but I guess another poster says in it they don't have to let you.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/magical-express-last-minute.3370272/


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> If the Wifi is strong enough to access this thread you should be able to make your DME reservation online:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/airport-transportation-reservation/
> 
> I'm not sure when you're coming in so time might be the issue.



Or PM me your info (name, flight, hotel, reservation # and email) and i can do it for you, @bellrae!


----------



## CherieFran

Off to Walmart to acquire some more throwaway gear since my last trip a couple weeks ago was with the mindset of “surely it won’t be cold EVERY morning.” 

Meanwhile, did my last long run this morning. 8 cold, snowy miles but felt 100x better than last weekend when I bailed at mile 9 of planned 12 because I was just. not. feeling. it. Finally starting to feel the benefits of taper, I think.


----------



## PrincessV

Every time I look, Weather Channel has lower lows forecast. This Floridian is mildly freaking out. I currently have every single pair of running capris and tights I own in the To Be Packed pile! Good thing I’ll have a washer & dryer...


----------



## cavepig

I hadn't seen this till looking through the goodie bag about the Interactive Zone (sorry if posted and I missed it, just thought it was interesting)


*RunDisney Interactive Zone -  Interactive Schedule of Events:*
Thursday, 1/4
11:00 AM 
11:30 AM   
12:00 PM
12:30 PM     
1:00 PM
1:30 PM   
Yoga for Runners
Foam Rolling hosted by Florida Hospital
Yoga for Runners
Dynamic Stretching hosted by Florida Hospital
Yoga for Runners
Recovery: Ice & Compression powered by CoolCore
Friday, 1/4
11:00 AM 
11:30 AM   
12:00 PM
12:30 PM     
1:00 PM
1:30 PM   
Yoga for Runners
Foam Rolling hosted by Florida Hospital
Yoga for Runners
Dynamic Stretching hosted by Florida Hospital
Yoga for Runners
Recovery: Ice & Compression powered by CoolCore
Saturday, 1/6
11:00 AM 
11:30 AM   
12:00 PM
12:30 PM     
1:00 PM
1:30 PM   
Yoga for Runners
Foam Rolling hosted by Florida Hospital
Yoga for Runners
Dynamic Stretching hosted by Florida Hospital
Yoga for Runners
Recovery: Ice & Compression powered by CoolCore

*Descriptions:
Yoga for Runners* - Take part in this low impact Yoga class to learn poses to help you in your post-race recovery, focusing on easing soreness in key muscles, reducing pain & inflammation, and gradually increasing flexibility and energy in the hours and days after your race.
*Dynamic Stretching* - Join a Florida Hospital physical therapist to learn the importance of dynamic stretching before your run and proper techniques.  Dynamic stretching not only helps loosen and stretch your muscles, but also your joints! It has a dual purpose of making you more limber while also activating major muscle groups.  Dynamic stretching also helps to slowly raise your heart rate to warm you up before you run.
*Foam Rolling* - Join a Florida Hospital physical therapist to learn foam rolling techniques for your pre-run warm up and post-run cool down! Foam rolling helps reduce soreness and tightness by lengthening your muscles and increasing blood flow and flexibility.
*Recovery on the Go: Ice and Compression* - Ice therapy and compression can be the defining factor in performance and recovery.  Learn how to use Dr. Cool wraps to go that extra mile.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Keels said:


> I am wearing a sundress and flip flops and will will the weather to change with my power of persuasion!


You go girl!!


----------



## Dis5150

CherieFran said:


> Off to Walmart to acquire some more throwaway gear since my last trip a couple weeks ago was with the mindset of “surely it won’t be cold EVERY morning.”
> 
> Meanwhile, did my last long run this morning. 8 cold, snowy miles but felt 100x better than last weekend when I bailed at mile 9 of planned 12 because I was just. not. feeling. it. Finally starting to feel the benefits of taper, I think.



Just got home from Walmart! I got 3 3 pack of boys knit gloves for $1.47 a 3 pack and a Donald Duck blue colored running hoodie which will  work for my Donald and my Kevin costumes. And possibly DD28‘s Snow White costume? I can’t remember what that looks like lol.


----------



## rteetz

Merch preview! 

https://twitter.com/rundisney/status/947203158195032064


----------



## Dis5150

FFigawi said:


> A ways away. Once you get to the bridge near mile 25, you have to run through France, Morocco, Japan, and America before getting to Italy.



Ok I guess it will be a pic without the margarita. I’ll save that for my finish line photo!  Thanks!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@rteetz if the images of Mickey and Minnie are like what they are on the "I did it ears" on the shirts-I am going to lose my mind!! Look at that Minnie with the pink swirl around her tooo cute!!! Oh man I hope that's whats on the shirts!

Edited to add: the above sentence is not at grammatical and fairly non-sensical, but I think you will understand.


----------



## Dis5150

rteetz said:


> Merch preview!
> 
> https://twitter.com/rundisney/status/947203158195032064



I love the backpack!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

That keychain is super cute! 

Keels, I hope your outfit works


----------



## camaker

CherieFran said:


> Off to Walmart to acquire some more throwaway gear since my last trip a couple weeks ago was with the mindset of “surely it won’t be cold EVERY morning.”
> 
> Meanwhile, did my last long run this morning. 8 cold, snowy miles but felt 100x better than last weekend when I bailed at mile 9 of planned 12 because I was just. not. feeling. it. Finally starting to feel the benefits of taper, I think.





Dis5150 said:


> Just got home from Walmart! I got 3 3 pack of boys knit gloves for $1.47 a 3 pack and a Donald Duck blue colored running hoodie which will  work for my Donald and my Kevin costumes. And possibly DD28‘s Snow White costume? I can’t remember what that looks like lol.



Actually just got in from a Wal Mart run myself. 4 sets of sweat pants and 3 zip up sweat hoodies ready to pack!  These will go with the Mylar blankets and Hot Hands I've already got. Just need to find a fleece headband to go over my running hat and I'll be all set. I'm gonna need another suitcase just for my throwaways!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Shopping went well today!


----------



## Dis5150

What is this?

ETA: not the T-shirt obviously


----------



## cavepig

Dis5150 said:


> What is this?View attachment 291101
> 
> ETA: not the T-shirt obviously


a  pin maybe or magnet?!


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> Shopping went well today!



Do I put my request in now or??


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Merch preview!
> 
> https://twitter.com/rundisney/status/947203158195032064



Well, now I’m marginally less upset about missing marathon weekend.*

That merch does nothing for me. 

*still 99.8 percent struggling with Disney envy


----------



## jaxonp

RD merchandise was weak outside of Star Wars weekends this year.  I really hope RD gets a new merchandising team because this doesn’t look like an improvement...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Do I put my request in now or??



Haha!  Just find me at the 10K.  

My husband snuck in the Gose into my cart at Total Wine.  I think he likes being mean to people as I don't think a sour beer would go over well during a race.  

I sold that store out of the Naples Brewery Classic!


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> Haha!  Just find me at the 10K.
> 
> My husband snuck in the Gose into my cart at Total Wine.  I think he likes being mean to people as I don't think a sour beer would go over well during a race.
> 
> I sold that store out of the Naples Brewery Classic!



My husband usually shotguns an IPA before a race and drinks a gose afterwards, so he’s not alone in wanting a gose!

My GFs will be outside of Beach Club with mimosas! Right around Mile 5!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> My husband usually shotguns an IPA before a race and drinks a gose afterwards, so he’s not alone in wanting a gose!
> 
> My GFs will be outside of Beach Club with mimosas! Right around Mile 5!



So you get beer then mimosas!  Totally a healthy during run breakfast! 

I will be here:


----------



## BuckeyeBama

jaxonp said:


> RD merchandise was weak outside of Star Wars weekends this year.  I really hope RD gets a new merchandising team because this doesn’t look like an improvement...


Agreed - I don't see anything pictured that I would keep if given to me - no way I would actually pay for that stuff.


----------



## BikeFan

Dis_Yoda said:


> Haha!  Just find me at the 10K.
> 
> My husband snuck in the Gose into my cart at Total Wine.  I think he likes being mean to people as I don't think a sour beer would go over well during a race.
> 
> I sold that store out of the Naples Brewery Classic!



Nothing wrong with a Gose!  

So will this beer stand be "first come, first served"?  Suddenly, I'm feeling really motivated for the 10K!


----------



## PCFriar80

Dis_Yoda said:


> So you get beer then mimosas!  Totally a healthy during run breakfast!
> 
> I will be here:
> 
> View attachment 291103



And remember, just one lap around Crescent Lake!!  Although, there's nothing to prevent anyone from doing a double or maybe three??


----------



## rteetz

I’m not huge on the clothing. I’ll get the pins and probably a magnet as I always do. I’m waiting to see what the jackets look like.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

BikeFan said:


> Nothing wrong with a Gose!
> 
> So will this beer stand be "first come, first served"?  Suddenly, I'm feeling really motivated for the 10K!



It will be first come, first served.


----------



## Nole95

Dis_Yoda said:


> So you get beer then mimosas!  Totally a healthy during run breakfast!
> 
> I will be here:
> 
> View attachment 291103



Looks like it’s going to be a cold morning for beer drinking during the 10K.


----------



## Dawn71

BuckeyeBama said:


> Agreed - I don't see anything pictured that I would keep if given to me - no way I would actually pay for that stuff.



Why is there a 5K medal replica pin, but not the 25th anniversary medal replica pin?  And I'm not a pastel colors kind of person.  I like the wine glasses, those I will pick up.  And I want a pin, but the choices kinda suck.


----------



## rteetz

Dawn71 said:


> Why is there a 5K medal replica pin, but not the 25th anniversary medal replica pin?  And I'm not a pastel colors kind of person.  I like the wine glasses, those I will pick up.  And I want a pin, but the choices kinda suck.


They’ll have a marathon pin as well. They do those for all the races.


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> So you get beer then mimosas!  Totally a healthy during run breakfast!
> 
> I will be here:
> 
> View attachment 291103



Updated:


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> I’m not huge on the clothing. I’ll get the pins and probably a magnet as I always do. I’m waiting to see what the jackets look like.



Anything on the actual race and challenge shirts?


----------



## jack'smom

LSUfan4444 said:


> I guess it depends on how much you buy, lol
> 
> Honestly, I didnt even think about my AP discount at the expo...last time I ran the marathon I didnt have an AP


My DH and I are both running Dopey so expecting to spend quite a bit. But after seeing that preview, I’m not so sure anymore.


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> Anything on the actual race and challenge shirts?


No. That won’t come until expo day usually.


----------



## Keels

Nole95 said:


> Looks like it’s going to be a cold morning for beer drinking during the 10K.



Got warm up from the inside out!! I’m sure @FFigawi and I will have a parking lot beer tooo!!!


----------



## Dawn71

rteetz said:


> They’ll have a marathon pin as well. They do those for all the races.


thanks!


----------



## FFigawi

Dis5150 said:


> Ok I guess it will be a pic without the margarita. I’ll save that for my finish line photo!  Thanks!



Buy one at Mexico!



Dis_Yoda said:


> Shopping went well today!



See you during the 10k!



Nole95 said:


> Looks like it’s going to be a cold morning for beer drinking during the 10K.



No such thing



Keels said:


> Got warm up from the inside out!! I’m sure @FFigawi and I will have a parking lot beer tooo!!!



You know we will!


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Buy one at Mexico!
> 
> 
> 
> See you during the 10k!
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing
> 
> 
> 
> You know we will!



T-minus 4 days until Expo Beer Acquisition!!!


----------



## Nole95

FFigawi said:


> Buy one at Mexico!
> 
> 
> 
> See you during the 10k!
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing
> 
> 
> 
> You know we will!



Not complaining.  I’ve put plenty of beer away in cold temps before and at early hours.   In my youthful days we’d start tailgating before sunrise for college football noon kickoffs.

If beer is available I will surely request one.


----------



## bellrae

PCFriar80 said:


> If the Wifi is strong enough to access this thread you should be able to make your DME reservation online:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/airport-transportation-reservation/
> 
> I'm not sure when you're coming in so time might be the issue.



Thanks for the link. Booking submitted! And thank you @Keels for the offer to help out. 

The closer this ship gets to Miami the colder it gets - it is no longer shorts weather up on deck!

Just did Day 4 of 4 on the treadmill in the gym. All the runs were only short (5Kms), but I just wanted to get another four days in in a row before Dopey. I’m not a member of a gym at home - very grossed out by the number of people who don’t wipe down the machines...


----------



## Ariel484

FFigawi said:


> I bet this is as underwhelming as the Mile 20 spectacular five year ago. What say you, @Ariel484?


Agreed! 

Wonder what they’ll do for the 30th and beyond, they’re out of mile markers after this year! Gotta think of something else...or do nothing.


----------



## Keels

Ariel484 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Wonder what they’ll do for the 30th and beyond, they’re out of mile markers after this year! Gotta think of something else...or do nothing.



Ultra for the 30th, obviously.


----------



## Keels

Nole95 said:


> Not complaining.  I’ve put plenty of beer away in cold temps before and at early hours.   In my youthful days we’d start tailgating before sunrise for college football noon kickoffs.
> 
> If beer is available I will surely request one.



Now I’m just worried my gloves and hand-warmers will make my beer hot.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Ariel484 said:


> or do nothing.



I’m pretty sure that was what they were targeting with the 20th mile spectacular. If so, they hit their mark dead on the nose.


----------



## Ariel484

Keels said:


> Ultra for the 30th, obviously.


#nope


----------



## PCFriar80

Keels said:


> Now I’m just worried my gloves and hand-warmers will make my beer hot.


Bring a koozie.


----------



## Sailormoon2

rteetz said:


> I’m waiting to see what the jackets look like.


Yep me too! Especially considering those predicted temps.


----------



## courtneybeth

Dis_Yoda said:


> Shopping went well today!



I can’t wait to say hi  



Keels said:


> Updated:
> View attachment 291108



Most important chart. Will be stopping at both


----------



## Princess KP

TCB in FLA said:


> Maybe I’m just preparing for next week, but I was wide awake at 515 this morning. Sure hope this doesn’t happen all week!


I've been up at 3:30 the past couple of days!


----------



## rteetz

All this beer talk I legally can’t partake in....


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> All this beer talk I legally can’t partake in....



Legally.....


----------



## Keels

@FFigawi and I *may* or may not be decorating my Tahoe Ragnar-style ... I think the weather will certainly have something to do with that plan.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> All this beer talk I legally can’t partake in....



I can have a ginger beer for you!


----------



## Barca33Runner

All this beer talk that I can legally partake in, but choose to avoid. Gotta hydrate with high quality beverage choices like Diet Mountain Dew. (Don’t judge me )


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Barca33Runner said:


> All this beer talk that I can legally partake in, but choose to avoid. Gotta hydrate with high quality beverage choices like Diet Mountain Dew. (Don’t judge me )



No judgements here.  My husband drinks a fair amount of the stuff!


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Keels said:


> Ultra for the 30th, obviously.



Nope, just time to switch to kilometers.

That is where "Grumpy_42K" came from...


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> @FFigawi and I *may* or may not be decorating my Tahoe Ragnar-style ... I think the weather will certainly have something to do with that plan.



It'll be warm enough on Wed afternoon to get this done. Marking kills the rest of the week might be iffy.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> It'll be warm enough on Wed afternoon to get this done. Marking kills the rest of the week might be iffy.



Legs, characters, boozes, rides, kills?


----------



## Barca33Runner

Struggle was real today at Epcot. We rope dropped and it didn’t seem too bad early. My nephew and I were on Test Track and my niece, mother and sister were on FEA in under 15 minutes to start. By 10 AM it was a madhouse and we abandoned a Spaceship Earth FP+ because the Fastpass line was over a 30-minute wait. If we were a little more interested in the ride we would have waited, but we’ve done it enough that it was a quick “nah.” We left at 3 despite nice weather because it wasn’t even fun walking around anymore. We had a good time while we were there and because we had a plan we got a good deal done, but it was not a banner park day.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Interesting only to me:
Monday's DATW forecast low/hi combined nearly matches my marathon bib number.
That is a good thing.


----------



## SunDial

..


cavepig said:


> I hadn't seen this till looking through the goodie bag about the Interactive Zone (sorry if posted and I missed it, just thought it was interesting)
> 
> 
> *RunDisney Interactive Zone -  Interactive Schedule of Events:*
> Thursday, 1/4
> 11:00 AM
> 11:30 AM
> 12:00 PM
> 12:30 PM
> 1:00 PM
> 1:30 PM
> Yoga for Runners
> Foam Rolling hosted by Florida Hospital
> Yoga for Runners
> Dynamic Stretching hosted by Florida Hospital
> Yoga for Runners
> Recovery: Ice & Compression powered by CoolCore
> Friday, 1/4
> 11:00 AM
> 11:30 AM
> 12:00 PM
> 12:30 PM
> 1:00 PM
> 1:30 PM
> Yoga for Runners
> Foam Rolling hosted by Florida Hospital
> Yoga for Runners
> Dynamic Stretching hosted by Florida Hospital
> Yoga for Runners
> Recovery: Ice & Compression powered by CoolCore
> Saturday, 1/6
> 11:00 AM
> 11:30 AM
> 12:00 PM
> 12:30 PM
> 1:00 PM
> 1:30 PM
> Yoga for Runners
> Foam Rolling hosted by Florida Hospital
> Yoga for Runners
> Dynamic Stretching hosted by Florida Hospital
> Yoga for Runners
> Recovery: Ice & Compression powered by CoolCore
> 
> *Descriptions:
> Yoga for Runners* - Take part in this low impact Yoga class to learn poses to help you in your post-race recovery, focusing on easing soreness in key muscles, reducing pain & inflammation, and gradually increasing flexibility and energy in the hours and days after your race.
> *Dynamic Stretching* - Join a Florida Hospital physical therapist to learn the importance of dynamic stretching before your run and proper techniques.  Dynamic stretching not only helps loosen and stretch your muscles, but also your joints! It has a dual purpose of making you more limber while also activating major muscle groups.  Dynamic stretching also helps to slowly raise your heart rate to warm you up before you run.
> *Foam Rolling* - Join a Florida Hospital physical therapist to learn foam rolling techniques for your pre-run warm up and post-run cool down! Foam rolling helps reduce soreness and tightness by lengthening your muscles and increasing blood flow and flexibility.
> *Recovery on the Go: Ice and Compression* - Ice therapy and compression can be the defining factor in performance and recovery.  Learn how to use Dr. Cool wraps to go that extra mile.



I use the cool wraps after all of my runs no matter the length.  Work great


----------



## SunDial

Dis_Yoda said:


> So you get beer then mimosas!  Totally a healthy during run breakfast!
> 
> I will be here:
> 
> View attachment 291103



Why do I think this will be a DISer's bottleneck


----------



## Keels

Ariel484 said:


> #nope



But ... legacy status!!!



PCFriar80 said:


> Bring a koozie.



I’ve got one in every bag!!!!!!!


----------



## Dis5150

FFigawi said:


> Buy one at Mexico



I am partial to the Italian Frozen Margarita!


----------



## Qltrgrl2

Two weeks after the Berlin Marathon I got an Achilles injury.  Nursing it to health has been tough and I am scheduled to run the marathon next Sunday.    This could be my first DNF and I have absolutely no idea where the bus takes the non finishers. My group bought race retreat and if I get on the DNF bus due to injury, can I still enter race retreat. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Qltrgrl2 said:


> Two weeks after the Berlin Marathon I got an Achilles injury.  Nursing it to health has been tough and I am scheduled to run the marathon next Sunday.    This could be my first DNF and I have absolutely no idea where the bus takes the non finishers. My group bought race retreat and if I get on the DNF bus due to injury, can I still enter race retreat. Any help will be appreciated.



If you DNF - you will go to the "Tigger" Tent in the post race area.  It will be easy for them to find you or for you to get to the race retreat.  The tent is right after the photo/medal area.

I've visited this tent twice both for planned DNFs as I was signed up for the 10K/Half Marathon Challenges and had ankle issues and thus undertrained.  I finished the 10K the day before and there was no way for the ankle to make it through the half unless I wanted to risk injury.


----------



## Keels

Qltrgrl2 said:


> Two weeks after the Berlin Marathon I got an Achilles injury.  Nursing it to health has been tough and I am scheduled to run the marathon next Sunday.    This could be my first DNF and I have absolutely no idea where the bus takes the non finishers. My group bought race retreat and if I get on the DNF bus due to injury, can I still enter race retreat. Any help will be appreciated.



I don’t have the logistics map in front of me, but yes - the drop will be at the exit of the finishers area (past photos and challenge medals) but before bag pick-up. You’ll be able to walk through the family area back down to the finish bleachers where Race Retreat is ... it’s a great location for spectators, but is a bit of a walk for runners.


----------



## Qltrgrl2

Thanks Keels and Dis-Yoda.  This is very helpful and while a DNF (my first) would be disappointing, I had no race goals for this one since I earned a Boston qualifying time at Berlin.  This was supposed to be fun race with friends, but I cannot risk a tear or worse.


----------



## Mickey Momma

rteetz said:


> I’m not huge on the clothing. I’ll get the pins and probably a magnet as I always do. I’m waiting to see what the jackets look like.



While I neither love nor hate the 90’s inspired merchandise, I am choosing to focus on the Tervis/magnets/etc.  I am hopeful that the race shirts and preorder jackets will be more like those.



Keels said:


> Updated:
> View attachment 291108



Screen shot filed away.


----------



## Keels

Barca33Runner said:


> Struggle was real today at Epcot. We rope dropped and it didn’t seem too bad early. My nephew and I were on Test Track and my niece, mother and sister were on FEA in under 15 minutes to start. By 10 AM it was a madhouse and we abandoned a Spaceship Earth FP+ because the Fastpass line was over a 30-minute wait. If we were a little more interested in the ride we would have waited, but we’ve done it enough that it was a quick “nah.” We left at 3 despite nice weather because it wasn’t even fun walking around anymore. We had a good time while we were there and because we had a plan we got a good deal done, but it was not a banner park day.



I went the other day (Thursday) and it was exactly like this in the middle of the day, but dang-near empty at night (7pm on). Lines were still long for FEA and Soarin, but I got on MS, SSE and TT single-rider in max 20 minutes each time. Got a great seat stand-by for Candlelight Processional too.

Epcot has been super weird this time around. I got same-day FP for Soarin on Christmas night, a stellar walk-up spot for two NPH readings of Candlelight and have had no problem getting a spot for Illuminations at 5 minutes out. A couple of the CMs I see frequently even told me how “empty” it’s been after the sun goes down.


----------



## rteetz

Here is the Diser resort list one more time before everyone heads down!


----------



## dta87

Ariel484 said:


> Wonder what they’ll do for the 30th and beyond, they’re out of mile markers after this year! Gotta think of something else...or do nothing.


Gonna have to put up kilometer markings for those races


----------



## DopeyBadger

dta87 said:


> Gonna have to put up kilometer markings for those races



Actually, now that you say it, I do believe they have a 30k and 40k flag markers for the marathon.


----------



## FFigawi

Dis5150 said:


> I am partial to the Italian Frozen Margarita!



Time to expand your horizons!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> All this beer talk I legally can’t partake in....



Oh, is that a thing? I must’ve missed that in college... 

And high school...

Oops.


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> Oh, is that a thing? I must’ve missed that in college...
> 
> And high school...
> 
> Oops.



You did too?? I thought I was the only one!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> You did too?? I thought I was the only one!!



Oh, I'm with you.  

But I get not wanting to admit it on the message board while you are still underage


----------



## jaxonp

Cold beer is so refreshing when you’ve been working out!  A nice cold Yeungling please!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Oh, is that a thing? I must’ve missed that in college...
> 
> And high school...
> 
> Oops.





Keels said:


> You did too?? I thought I was the only one!!





Dis_Yoda said:


> Oh, I'm with you.
> 
> But I get not wanting to admit it on the message board while you are still underage



I said legally


----------



## rtcm7

Newbie here! This is probably a really silly question but here it goes..
About gEAR bag check:
Can we put a non-clear bag into the 
bag they provide??


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rtcm7 said:


> Newbie here! This is probably a really silly question but here it goes..
> About gEAR bag check:
> Can we put a non-clear bag into the
> bag they provide??



Yes but don't have anything in the non-clear bag.


----------



## rteetz

Genie will be back outside Shades of Green for the marathon.


----------



## rtcm7

Dis_Yoda said:


> Yes but don't have anything in the non-clear bag.


Ok got it, thank you!


----------



## rteetz

Stitch will be out for the half. 

Ducktales Scrooge will be our for the full.

Locations I don’t know yet.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Keels said:


> I went the other day (Thursday) and it was exactly like this in the middle of the day, but dang-near empty at night (7pm on). Lines were still long for FEA and Soarin, but I got on MS, SSE and TT single-rider in max 20 minutes each time. Got a great seat stand-by for Candlelight Processional too.
> 
> Epcot has been super weird this time around. I got same-day FP for Soarin on Christmas night, a stellar walk-up spot for two NPH readings of Candlelight and have had no problem getting a spot for Illuminations at 5 minutes out. A couple of the CMs I see frequently even told me how “empty” it’s been after the sun goes down.



We had a dinner reservation for 8:20 at Boma, so leaving early and taking a rest before dinner was always a contemplation; this made it an easy choice. Stretching that type of day with a 6- and 8-year-old would have been rough. 

If we were thinning it out for the later festivities it was for the best; I enjoy my time at Disney and I certainly hope others are able to enjoy theirs as well. I’m not a Disney expert by any means, but coming the past couple years in this post-Christmas->New Year->Marathon Weekend timeframe has taught me a few things about managing expectations and being prepared to roll with the punches.

On a less positive note, first time eating at Boma and any attempt at moderation was out the window. Pretty sure I’m still going to be digesting that meal on race day.


----------



## Disney at Heart

rteetz said:


> I said legally


 Back in the day, 18 was the legal age! But somebody decided that at 18 our brains weren’t developed enough to make “adult” decisions. I don’t know if mine is developed yet!


----------



## Dopey Devon

48 hours later and I’ve made it to Florida! Runway at Glasgow got shut 5 minutes before our take off and we were stuck on the runway for 5 hours - had to be deiced 3 times! We then missed our connector in London so an overnight stay it was! Luckily we had our bags with us the whole time so no stress about loosing trainers/sports bras/other important running gear! So glad to be in the states and now finally time to get a few days relax before next weekend! 

On another note I quite liked the merch except why grey for the shoe ornament?! I like hanging mine on my Xmas tree but it’s not very festive...


----------



## Keels

Barca33Runner said:


> On a less positive note, first time eating at Boma and any attempt at moderation was out the window. Pretty sure I’m still going to be digesting that meal on race day.



#BomaComa


----------



## steph0808

rteetz said:


> Stitch will be out for the half.
> 
> Ducktales Scrooge will be our for the full.
> 
> Locations I don’t know yet.



I NEED Scrooge McDuck this year. I got Launchpad in 2013 and scrooge was out after the full and I was next in line...when he switched out for daisy!! Wahhhhh!

I will definitely be stopping if I see him! Ducktales is my favorite (not the new reboot!).


----------



## Mary9876

Dopey Devon said:


> 48 hours later and I’ve made it to Florida! Runway at Glasgow got shut 5 minutes before our take off and we were stuck on the runway for 5 hours - had to be deiced 3 times! We then missed our connector in London so an overnight stay it was! Luckily we had our bags with us the whole time so no stress about loosing trainers/sports bras/other important running gear! So glad to be in the states and now finally time to get a few days relax before next weekend!
> 
> On another note I quite liked the merch except why grey for the shoe ornament?! I like hanging mine on my Xmas tree but it’s not very festive...



Ugh! At least you made it. I have a love hate relationship with travel as I often have similar bad luck. With the year we have had I fully anticipated a similar experience you had. On Thursday we had a flat tire changed by AAA only to come off on the highway...very lucky no one was hurt.  The only issue we had today was catering was delayed so the flight voted to skip it and take off Have a great next few days.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

I thought I'd put two weather model updates on here showing projected temps on the 4th. Looks like the 5K runners are in for a cold morning. The Canadian model is showing upper 20's at around 6 AM and the GFS is showing mid 30's.  The 5th, 6th and 7th, look a little warmer, but not much.  It appears these temps will verify.  The weather outlets are even starting to show these lows now.  But, outside of the 4th, the other mornings look decent.  A lot of us are used to running in cold weather, but to be honest, I was hoping for at least 40 degrees at the start of the marathon. It is what it is.  Time will tell. Come dressed for anything, I guess.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Dis_Yoda said:


> Haha!  Just find me at the 10K.
> 
> My husband snuck in the Gose into my cart at Total Wine.  I think he likes being mean to people as I don't think a sour beer would go over well during a race.
> 
> I sold that store out of the Naples Brewery Classic!



My DH loves sours (he's actually part owner of a nano-brewery)...Gose style can be hit or miss though we swore off that style for YEARS after we had one that tasted like Boston Harbor seawater-literally-one year! 

He isn't running the 10K-but I am


----------



## courtneybeth

steph0808 said:


> I NEED Scrooge McDuck this year. I got Launchpad in 2013 and scrooge was out after the full and I was next in line...when he switched out for daisy!! Wahhhhh!
> 
> I will definitely be stopping if I see him! Ducktales is my favorite (not the new reboot!).



I feel you! Need Scrooge and Launchpad - grew up with original ducktails and love both!


----------



## dobball23

I think I have seen these questions answered, but can't remember the answers, so I figured I would ask again as we get to the final countdown to departure...

1. What order do the buses to the Expo pick up at the Boardwalk resorts? I am planning on going to the Expo from Epcot on Wednesday and want my travels to be as efficient as possible.

2. Is there any way my wife can watch me during the Marathon at both MK (or TTC) and Animal Kingdom? The barrier seems to be more a transportation issue, especially since I am in corral A and would likely get to the Animal Kingdom area before the park opens.

3. Is it possible for my wife to get to the Boardwalk area to watch a portion of the 10K? We are staying at All Star Sports and do not have a car.

4. What food/coffee options are open for spectators in the Magic Kingdom (or TTC) area during the Half Marathon?


----------



## SunDial

rteetz said:


> Here is the Diser resort list one more time before everyone heads down!
> 
> View attachment 291141 View attachment 291142 View attachment 291143



I missed this the first go around.   I am staying in Fort Wilderness


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Disney at Heart said:


> Back in the day, 18 was the legal age! But somebody decided that at 18 our brains weren’t developed enough to make “adult” decisions. I don’t know if mine is developed yet!


I was one of those caught in the middle. I would have been legal to drink at 19 in Alabama, then 6 months before my birthday they raised the drinking age to 21. To make it worse, I had just joined the Army where I could be trusted with my country's security, but could not be trusted to drink responsibly.

To be fair, I drank anyway. Back then, the Army looked the other way. Everyone in the Army drank - seriously, everyone. And by the time I got out to return to college, I was 21. So it didn't really effect me.


----------



## PrincessV

Thank you for the map @Keels! I have the worst time identifying cheerers I “know” online, but between a map location and mimosas, I stand half a chance of actually spotting you in time to say “hi!”


----------



## SunDial

Disney at Heart said:


> Back in the day, 18 was the legal age! But somebody decided that at 18 our brains weren’t developed enough to make “adult” decisions. I don’t know if mine is developed yet!



 I agree.  At 58 not sure either. 

Yet the powers that be say,  you can make an "adult" decision to join the military and put your life on the line to help protect our country.  Yet you can't have a single beer.


----------



## SunDial

lhermiston said:


> Oh, is that a thing? I must’ve missed that in college...
> 
> And high school...
> 
> Oops.





Keels said:


> You did too?? I thought I was the only one!!





Dis_Yoda said:


> Oh, I'm with you.
> 
> But I get not wanting to admit it on the message board while you are still underage



I learned the pit falls of drinking too much beer earlier than 18.   Oops.  Went to drinking vodka mixed with just about anything in the legal years when out with friends.    Been a decade since any consumption.   Cardiologist made sure that I knew alcohol and heart meds didn't mix well.  Which is why I will be the "designated" walker for DATW on Monday.


----------



## FFigawi

PrincessV said:


> Thank you for the map @Keels! I have the worst time identifying cheerers I “know” online, but between a map location and mimosas, I stand half a chance of actually spotting you in time to say “hi!”



@Keels won't be the one handing out the mimosas, but you can always find her at happy hour that afternoon.


----------



## Mickey Momma

I can’t find specifics in the event guide or I am just missing them.  How do I access the Expo early with Race Retreat?  Do I need to bring my receipt along with me ID?  I have received zero RunDisney e-mails about race weekend.


----------



## michigandergirl

Jim Tancredi said:


> I thought I'd put two weather model updates on here showing projected temps on the 4th. Looks like the 5K runners are in for a cold morning. The Canadian model is showing upper 20's at around 6 AM and the GFS is showing mid 30's.  The 5th, 6th and 7th, look a little warmer, but not much.  It appears these temps will verify.  The weather outlets are even starting to show these lows now.  But, outside of the 4th, the other mornings look decent.  A lot of us are used to running in cold weather, but to be honest, I was hoping for at least 40 degrees at the start of the marathon. It is what it is.  Time will tell. Come dressed for anything, I guess.



NO!!! I guess I'm going to have to completely rethink my 5k & 10K outfits...so disappointing.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

My random thought on age and alcohol: people always lie about how much they drink. When you're young, you *increase *the amount. When you get older, you *decrease *the amount.

Me at 21: Oh yeah, we had at least 3 pitchers of beer last night.

Me now: we only had a glass of wine or two last night.

Bonus random thought (had while opening a Bota box last night). The box says something to the effect of 'Contents guaranteed to stay fresh for 30 days.' I'm thinking it should say 'If the contents are still around after 30 days, the occupants of this house are dead.'


----------



## bryana

Simba's Girl said:


> My DH loves sours (he's actually part owner of a nano-brewery)...Gose style can be hit or miss though we swore off that style for YEARS after we had one that tasted like Boston Harbor seawater-literally-one year!
> 
> He isn't running the 10K-but I am



I love Sours too and have almost sworn off Goses for the same reason. I still get them occasionally but I think there has only been one that I ever actually loved (Boulevard has a Hibiscus one that’s great) but most of them taste like a wet sponge.


----------



## Keels

Mickey Momma said:


> I can’t find specifics in the event guide or I am just missing them.  How do I access the Expo early with Race Retreat?  Do I need to bring my receipt along with me ID?  I have received zero RunDisney e-mails about race weekend.



Last year we got a ticket emailed to us on the 21st. This year? Nada.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> @Keels won't be the one handing out the mimosas, but you can always find her at happy hour that afternoon.



That more like second Happy Hour, honestly.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

dobball23 said:


> I think I have seen these questions answered, but can't remember the answers, so I figured I would ask again as we get to the final countdown to departure...
> 
> 1. What order do the buses to the Expo pick up at the Boardwalk resorts? I am planning on going to the Expo from Epcot on Wednesday and want my travels to be as efficient as possible.
> 
> 2. Is there any way my wife can watch me during the Marathon at both MK (or TTC) and Animal Kingdom? The barrier seems to be more a transportation issue, especially since I am in corral A and would likely get to the Animal Kingdom area before the park opens.
> 
> 3. Is it possible for my wife to get to the Boardwalk area to watch a portion of the 10K? We are staying at All Star Sports and do not have a car.
> 
> 4. What food/coffee options are open for spectators in the Magic Kingdom (or TTC) area during the Half Marathon?



1) not sure - I know the order post race is Swan, Dolphin, Yacht, Beach, Boardwalk. To the races the buses are usually dedicated at first 
2) they may have buses operating I would ask at the expo 
3) Uber/Lyft 
4) the coffee cart


----------



## Dis_Yoda

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My random thought on age and alcohol: people always lie about how much they drink. When you're young, you *increase *the amount. When you get older, you *decrease *the amount.
> 
> Me at 21: Oh yeah, we had at least 3 pitchers of beer last night.
> 
> Me now: we only had a glass of wine or two last night.
> 
> Bonus random thought (had while opening a Bota box last night). The box says something to the effect of 'Contents guaranteed to stay fresh for 30 days.' I'm thinking it should say 'If the contents are still around after 30 days, the occupants of this house are dead.'



They are just really full glasses!  If that bottle of wine is opened, it’s getting finished.


----------



## rteetz

Last day and last Sunday of the year! I can’t believe we are almost there after a year of discussing, planning, and training. So for the final Sundays are for Disney question...

Are you ready?

My answer: yes! Bring on marathon weekend! Yes it might be cold but I’m ready to have fun, meet some amazing Disers and earn some bling!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Last day and last Sunday of the year! I can’t believe we are almost there after a year of discussing, planning, and training. So for the final Sundays are for Disney question...
> 
> Are you ready?
> 
> My answer: yes! Bring on marathon weekend! Yes it might be cold but I’m ready to have fun, meet some amazing Disers and earn some bling!



Aww man, the last Sundays are for Disney of 2017. Thanks @rteetz for carrying the torch this year. 

Am I ready? Yup. Ready to root for you all from afar. Ready to start officially plotting my 2019 marathon weekend trip. Ready to launch the 2019 marathon weekend thread. 

Good luck everyone and happy new year!


----------



## bryana

rteetz said:


> Are you ready?



YES! So ready!

 @rteetz for all of your hard work on this thread over the last 10 months!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I’m ready but I’m not running 

I finished packing my stuff today.  Just need my husband to select his stuff so we could get that off the to do list.


----------



## Nole95

About as ready as we can be.  Just trying to figure out what to pack.  We don't fly down until Wednesday morning, so I can wait until as late as possible on Tuesday to make some final decisions.


----------



## rteetz

Accuweather

1/3 - H 51 L 32
1/4 - H 54 L 32
1/5 - H 52 L 33
1/6 - H 59 L 35
1/7 - H 67 L 46

Weather.com

1/3 - H 53 L 34
1/4 - H 54 L 32
1/5 - H 55 L 34
1/6 - H 60 L 43
1/7 - H 66 L 50

Today's update...

Temps fell a good amount from yesterday's update.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Last day and last Sunday of the year! I can’t believe we are almost there after a year of discussing, planning, and training. So for the final Sundays are for Disney question...
> 
> Are you ready?
> 
> My answer: yes! Bring on marathon weekend! Yes it might be cold but I’m ready to have fun, meet some amazing Disers and earn some bling!



I'm ready to spend time with my friends, have fun, socialize with everyone, and enjoy the race weekend atmosphere. I might have some more shopping to do if the forecast stays with three mornings in the mid 30s. I only have one pair of throw way PJs with me.


----------



## Simba's Girl

SQOTD: I'm ready to run the best race I can on the day of the 10K. I was more than ready then hurt myself when I slipped on ice a week ago. I'm taking it easy until the race, not ready to run and prolong healing. May do an easy loop around Crescent Lake to judge where healing is on Thursday. 

I'm super excited to head down on Wednesday! It'll be fun leaving DD's school at dismissal and heading straight to Logan Express!


----------



## Nole95

rteetz said:


> Accuweather
> 
> 1/3 - H 51 L 32
> 1/4 - H 54 L 32
> 1/5 - H 52 L 33
> 1/6 - H 59 L 35
> 1/7 - H 67 L 46
> 
> Weather.com
> 
> 1/3 - H 53 L 34
> 1/4 - H 54 L 32
> 1/5 - H 55 L 34
> 1/6 - H 60 L 43
> 1/7 - H 66 L 50
> 
> Today's update...
> 
> Temps fell a good amount from yesterday's update.



Wife and I are hitting up the Walmart today to stock up on throwaway clothes.


----------



## Sailormoon2

rteetz said:


> Are you ready?


So, so excited!! Totally ready!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Thanks for the character info so far @rteetz! Let us know if you hear anything else. I hope there are some good, rare characters out somewhere. My dream meet is Judy Hopps and Nick Wilde from Zootopia, so it would be amazing to see them somewhere. They were out for a Disneyland race once so why not at Disney World?

As for the weather, I’m not going to go as far as to say I’m worried, but the forecast right now has got me a bit anxious. Running-wise it will be fine, I’ll take cold over hot or rain, but I really don’t know what I’m going to wear for waiting around for 2+ hours before the half. I hadn’t even considered throwaway clothes and don’t know what I have. This will be interesting.


----------



## bellrae

Weather channel app has Wednesday as 90% rain, but the other days look okay in that respect. Cold I think I can deal with, but cold and wet would suck, so hopefully it will get the rain out of its system on Wednesday!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Am I ready?

Long answer: It would take several pages, so I'll skip it.

Medium answer: Dopey (now Goofy) was always just the icing on the Rocket City Marathon cake. Meaning that what ever happens is good.

Short answer: Yep


----------



## ef22

rteetz said:


> Last day and last Sunday of the year! I can’t believe we are almost there after a year of discussing, planning, and training. So for the final Sundays are for Disney question...
> 
> Are you ready?
> 
> My answer: yes! Bring on marathon weekend! Yes it might be cold but I’m ready to have fun, meet some amazing Disers and earn some bling!


I lost a toenail this morning (that got damaged running a very humid 12 mile run in Orlando in Sept) so now I'm really ready!!!! Looking forward to a few short runs this week and then Disney!!!


----------



## PrincessV

“Ready” is relative. I did the training, I should be ready to handle Dopey. But I am in no way “ready” for the weather! I’m honestly dreading 4 days of being cold, (not to mention a harrowing journey across I-4 in Wed’s rain), but I’m trying hard not to let it totally dampen the experience. The next couple days are all about reframing my expectations and getting the right mindset.


----------



## kski907

SQOTD:  If I can survive today in MK then yes totally ready to race.


----------



## cavepig

Training wise ready, and negative temps making it a nope outside running for some days here will make for very rested legs i guesss!   Packing I got nothing yet but have 3 days to go, I just don’t know what to pack or even wear on travel day!


----------



## baxter24

Sunday question: Yes!! A few people have asked me this past week and I have said that I did all I could do training wise to get here so I have no choose but to enjoy it. Pretty sure the nerves will set in once I get there but I am really excited!


----------



## cavepig

kski907 said:


> SQOTD:  If I can survive today in MK then yes totally ready to race.


youll be set to handle any course crowding after park crowds!!!!


----------



## TCB in FLA

rteetz said:


> Last day and last Sunday of the year! I can’t believe we are almost there after a year of discussing, planning, and training. So for the final Sundays are for Disney question...
> 
> Are you ready?
> 
> My answer: yes! Bring on marathon weekend! Yes it might be cold but I’m ready to have fun, meet some amazing Disers and earn some bling!


Answer: heck yes! Let’s get this show on the road!
And I bet my family (staying here, I’m traveling with friends) is ready for me to get out of here rather than continuing to cope with me in this “too excited to sleep” state.


----------



## jaxonp

sometimes WDW is fun when it's chilly...  now standing in those corrals at 4am in the 30s is a different story.... I never run in cold gear.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

We are as ready as we can be - life is good.


----------



## kski907

cavepig said:


> youll be set to handle any course crowding after park crowds!!!!


We have definitely mastered “on your left”. Now if I could just get people to raise hands when they are gonna stop abruptly


----------



## Nole95

Walmart run has been completed.  Picked up throwaway sweats, gloves, hats and blankets.  Now I think we’re ready.  Just need to get it all packed.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Are you ready?

Answer:  Sure hope so! Put a lot of time into training for my first half marathon.

Hope to find the mimosa cheering squad Friday morning instead of cheering someplace else along Beach Club.


----------



## bananabean

rteetz said:


> Last day and last Sunday of the year! I can’t believe we are almost there after a year of discussing, planning, and training. So for the final Sundays are for Disney question...
> 
> Are you ready?
> 
> My answer: yes! Bring on marathon weekend! Yes it might be cold but I’m ready to have fun, meet some amazing Disers and earn some bling!



Ready for this god-forsaken year to end? Hell yes!

Ready for the marathon? Ehhhhh...


----------



## bellrae

ef22 said:


> I lost a toenail this morning (that got damaged running a very humid 12 mile run in Orlando in Sept) so now I'm really ready!!!! Looking forward to a few short runs this week and then Disney!!!



My Timehop this morning showed me the picture I took of my foot on NYE last year when my toenail fell off. Given I flew to Orlando today, I took it as a sign too


----------



## DISRNR1000

SQOTD - Training wise, I guess I’m ready. I wish I had more miles in but it is what it is. I did get two 15 milers, a 17 miler and a 20 miler in. That should cover me. Just depends on how my body is going to feel on marathon day.

Packing is going very slowly. I am sitting here in the middle of a bunch of stuff and  procrastinating, obviously.

I think I will just pack for every condition as best I can. With the current forecast I suspect there is no way around it for me. I’m going to be cold for part of the race, just right for part of the race, and too hot for part of the race! 

Good luck on your final preparations everyone! I do like reading your stories and advice.


----------



## Dis5150

ATSAFDQ: I am ready training wise, ready to rock! Did my run yesterday but skipping my run tomorrow- no TM access and it’s supposed to be a negative wind chill outside. I just can’t. #nope

I am ready to get out of this house of sickness before I get sick! I’m mainlining emergen-C and Zicam!

Packing wise, working on it! I also have everything spread everywhere, trying to figure out how to get it all in my luggage and I’m already using my biggest bag to check, a carryon and a backpack! Want to carry on all my race clothes and trying to figure out what layers to pack that I can fit!


----------



## CherieFran

Sunday question: My brain is already ready and on vacation. The rest of me just needs to catch up! I have an ever-expanding pile of stuff on my dining table that I’ve gradually been adding to but tomorrow is official packing day. Then I just have to survive one day of work before flying out Tuesday night!


----------



## DopeyBadger

rteetz said:


> Are you ready?



Absolutely!  Feeling like I'm in the best shape of my life and ready to make some serious dents in my PRs.  I feel as if there is a legitimate chance that I'll achieve my goal of a Sextuple PR (by PR'ing all 4 races and the 2 challenges).  Just doing my best to avoid my daughter respectfully as she has had the flu since Wednesday.  So far, so good!


----------



## SheHulk

We are enabling owners of a neurotic dog who gets anxious when we pull out suitcases, so I have just been piling stuff up on the furniture in my bedroom. I will literally sneak my suitcase out when she's asleep and fill it up, and then hide it again until I get her to the dog-sitter (my mom). Do we cater to the dog too much? Probably


----------



## girlwithmickeytattoo

SAFD:
I’m ready! Or as ready as I’m going to be. I ran a 5K in 20 degree weather so I’m not worried about that though it’s the waiting in the corrals I’m more concerned about with the weather. Can’t wait to meet you all! I fly in on Tuesday... anyone else flying out of  Hartford?


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I just broke down and ordered some Mylar blankets from Amazon using my Prime trial. Paid a couple dollars more for guaranteed delivery on Wednesday since the 2-day was listed as Thursday and since I leave that night I don’t want to cut it too close. I hope that with a couple long-sleeved layers and one of those I should be okay if it’s cold.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’m as ready as I’m going to be and that’ll be good enough this time around.


----------



## ef22

bellrae said:


> My Timehop this morning showed me the picture I took of my foot on NYE last year when my toenail fell off. Given I flew to Orlando today, I took it as a sign too


It is a sign!!! The only other time I lost a toenail was when I did the Disney marathon 2 years ago (my only marathon).  Despite the humidity I felt great the whole race.  Unfortunately I didn't realize until I got back to my hotel that I had enormous blisters on my toes, and suffered with them until I came home and had a podiatrist take care of them.  Lesson learned - I'm going to stop by the medic tent after the finish to make sure it didn't happen again!!!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

So my Dad is trying to decide what to do about spectating. He is thinking of going to the Magic Kingdom, but isn’t sure how crowded it will be. His other idea is to try to see me at the Transportation and Ticket Center and then again outside the Polynesian or Grand Floridian. Is this idea a possibility - would they allow him to try to walk over there from the TTC or would they try to stop him?


----------



## SunDial

I am ready to have a lot of fun.  Enough said.  With as cold as it's going to be do you think they would let me run as Big Hero 6?  I would love to have several feet of insulation all around me.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Latest Temp update without imagery:  The Canadian weather model is showing upper 20's between 6:00 and 7:00 AM for all four races.  The GFS model shows low to mid 30's for January 4th, 5th, and 6th. An low 40's on the 7th. Another weather model known as the NAM, is now coming into range from a forecasting standpoint.  It goes out only until the 4th of January early morning.  It is showing a January 4th 6 AM temp of 31 degrees. Considering these three models are three of the most relied upon by meteorologists for guidance, I'd say what I said yesterday.......pack for anything, but it's more likely that temps will be in the 30's for all 4 races, and it's not out of the question it might dip below 30.


----------



## SunDial

*DisneyDreamer said:


> So my Dad is trying to decide what to do about spectating. He is thinking of going to the Magic Kingdom, but isn’t sure how crowded it will be. His other idea is to try to see me at the Transportation and Ticket Center and then again outside the Polynesian or Grand Floridian. Is this idea a possibility - would they allow him to try to walk over there from the TTC or would they try to stop him?



Your dad would have no issue walking over to the poly from the TTC.  He could see you in two places instead of just one inside Main Street, which would be a little bit more crowded.  But then again I'm not sure how many Spectators are going to want to be standing outside in the mid 30s.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

One other thing about weather.....if you're traveling from the DC, Baltimore, Philly, NYC area, or any of the big NE cities, the meteorologist are watching a potential large snowstorm for January 4th and 5th.  Right now, it looks like it will stay far enough off the coast not to impact DC, Baltimore, or Philly, but NYC and further north are likely to hammered with a blizzard.  There models are showing some indications that the storm may be closer to the coast.  If that outcome happens, travel from DC, Baltimore, Philly and NYC, will likely be impossible for the 4th and the 5th.  If you're coming from these areas, and travelling either the 4th or 5th, keep an eye on this. YOu may want to adjust your schedule.


----------



## rteetz

Throwaway clothes acquired! I have never packed for cold weather in Florida like this before...


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Jim Tancredi said:


> One other thing about weather.....if you're traveling from the DC, Baltimore, Philly, NYC area, or any of the big NE cities, the meteorologist are watching a potential large snowstorm for January 4th and 5th.  Right now, it looks like it will stay far enough off the coast not to impact DC, Baltimore, or Philly, but NYC and further north are likely to hammered with a blizzard.  There models are showing some indications that the storm may be closer to the coast.  If that outcome happens, travel from DC, Baltimore, Philly and NYC, will likely be impossible for the 4th and the 5th.  If you're coming from these areas, and travelling either the 4th or 5th, keep an eye on this. YOu may want to adjust your schedule.


I’ve heard talk about this and I hope it doesn’t affect me. I’m flying out the night of the 4th and although it’s not from the Northeast, it makes me a bit nervous. You never know what kind of effect a snowstorm somewhere else can cause on travel in general.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

SunDial said:


> Your dad would have no issue walking over to the poly from the TTC.  He could see you in two places instead of just one inside Main Street, which would be a little bit more crowded.  But then again I'm not sure how many Spectators are going to want to be standing outside in the mid 30s.


I don’t know if my Dad will either. I’m telling him it’s okay if he wants to make a last minute call and change his mind if it’s too cold!


----------



## bryana

Jim Tancredi said:


> One other thing about weather.....if you're traveling from the DC, Baltimore, Philly, NYC area, or any of the big NE cities, the meteorologist are watching a potential large snowstorm for January 4th and 5th.  Right now, it looks like it will stay far enough off the coast not to impact DC, Baltimore, or Philly, but NYC and further north are likely to hammered with a blizzard.  There models are showing some indications that the storm may be closer to the coast.  If that outcome happens, travel from DC, Baltimore, Philly and NYC, will likely be impossible for the 4th and the 5th.  If you're coming from these areas, and travelling either the 4th or 5th, keep an eye on this. YOu may want to adjust your schedule.



Ugh. Supposed to fly out of Philly at 6am on the 5th. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SheHulk

bryana said:


> Ugh. Supposed to fly out of Philly at 6am on the 5th. Fingers crossed.


I'm flying out of Philly at 6pm on the 5th! Cutting it super-close for the marathon so I hope it misses us.


----------



## bellrae

I’ve just arrived and the weather is stunning today. A pity it can’t stay like this all week!

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

rteetz said:


> Throwaway clothes acquired! I have never packed for cold weather in Florida like this before...


I think I'll go with my 2xu tights, shirt and pants with my autism speaks shirt over top.  I can shed the autism speaks shirt and run the rest in my 2xu shirt.


----------



## Mickey Momma

And I keep adding things to the pile...


----------



## TeeterTots

bryana said:


> Ugh. Supposed to fly out of Philly at 6am on the 5th. Fingers crossed.





SheHulk said:


> I'm flying out of Philly at 6pm on the 5th! Cutting it super-close for the marathon so I hope it misses us.


Ugh, I’m flying out of Dulles Friday at 9am! Not what I wanted to hear! 

As for now, just trying to get over the stomach flu that hit at 3am!

Sunday Question: I was ready! Now I need to get well, build back strength and get to Florida for my first marathon!


----------



## camaker

I'm as ready as I'm going to be. Just added fleece headbands to wear over my running hats and ziploc vacuum bags to pack the throwaways in to save luggage space.


----------



## WDWNY

Jim Tancredi said:


> One other thing about weather.....if you're traveling from the DC, Baltimore, Philly, NYC area, or any of the big NE cities, the meteorologist are watching a potential large snowstorm for January 4th and 5th.  Right now, it looks like it will stay far enough off the coast not to impact DC, Baltimore, or Philly, but NYC and further north are likely to hammered with a blizzard.  There models are showing some indications that the storm may be closer to the coast.  If that outcome happens, travel from DC, Baltimore, Philly and NYC, will likely be impossible for the 4th and the 5th.  If you're coming from these areas, and travelling either the 4th or 5th, keep an eye on this. YOu may want to adjust your schedule.


Ugh I’m flying down on the first flight on the 4th out of NYC for the 10k. Fingers crossed I can get out.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

rteetz said:


> Here is the Diser resort list one more time before everyone heads down!
> 
> View attachment 291141 View attachment 291142 View attachment 291143


Wow! Ryan, you can add me to the Boardwalk crew if you get a chance.

SAFD: Ready or not, it’s happening! I trained more (mileage-wise) for this marathon than I did for Dopey 2 years ago, so I think I’m ready. And I’m the odd Floridian actually looking forward to cooler weather.


----------



## rteetz

Some last minute additions but here is the Diser resort list. Can't wait to get down there!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

bryana said:


> Ugh. Supposed to fly out of Philly at 6am on the 5th. Fingers crossed.


My fingers are crossed too. Leaving out of Baltimore on January 4th at 10:30 AM.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

WDWNY said:


> Ugh I’m flying down on the first flight on the 4th out of NYC for the 10k. Fingers crossed I can get out.


I think you'll be good on the 4th.  If doesn't look like NY will be impacted until night on the 4th and morning of the 5th.  Close call. What time is your flight?


----------



## JClimacus

Flying out of Boston on the morning of the 5th. Not looking good, but right now it looks like the worst will be over by the wee hours on the 5th.

The other good news is that the Expo goes all the way into the evening and we are scheduled to leave at 8:00 AM. So unless it is a total disaster we should be OK. Right now it says 5-8 inches. That's an amount Boston knows how to handle.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

TeeterTots said:


> Ugh, I’m flying out of Dulles Friday at 9am! Not what I wanted to hear!
> 
> As for now, just trying to get over the stomach flu that hit at 3am!
> 
> Sunday Question: I was ready! Now I need to get well, build back strength and get to Florida for my first marathon!


Will do my best to keep you posted on this as I see updated model runs.  Below is a precipitation map for midnight, January 4th.  That's as far out as the NAM model goes.  The next run is around 10:00 tonight and it will go out  a few more hours so it will give us a better idea of where the storm will be between 3 and 6 AM on the 4th.  I'm keeping a close eye on this one too.  Live in Delaware and flying out of BWI on January 4th at 10:30 AM.  I'm a nervous wreck actually.  If it's not looking good tomorrow afternoon, I may try to move my flight up a day to try to avoid it.  We'll see.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

TeeterTots said:


> Ugh, I’m flying out of Dulles Friday at 9am! Not what I wanted to hear!
> 
> As for now, just trying to get over the stomach flu that hit at 3am!
> 
> Sunday Question: I was ready! Now I need to get well, build back strength and get to Florida for my first marathon!


You feeling any better from the stomach flu?  I guess the only good thing about getting something right now is that it was the stomach flu and not the cold flu.  You should rebound from the stomach stuff in a  couple of days.  Type A or B flu would not be good right now for you. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

JClimacus said:


> Flying out of Boston on the morning of the 5th. Not looking good, but right now it looks like the worst will be over by the wee hours on the 5th.
> 
> The other good news is that the Expo goes all the way into the evening and we are scheduled to leave at 8:00 AM. So unless it is a total disaster we should be OK. Right now it says 5-8 inches. That's an amount Boston knows how to handle.


I'm not a professional meteorologist, but I follow a few groups of professionals who are pretty good.  They are saying that basically from the western edge of Mass all the way east to the cape, is going to get pummeled. They're thinking it will be measured with a yardstick in Boston up thru most of Maine.  Here's an image from one of the models.  If the storm is on this track, that's a heavy hot for Boston.  Any way you can get out earlier?  If you get a big one, Logan will be closed for 24 hours.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Has anyone here ever had a spectator on the platinum ChEAR Squad?  If so I have a question I'm hoping you can answer.  Runners needed to carry everything to the race in the clear gEAR bag they are given, but what about spectators?  Are they allowed to bring in back packs or any other kinds of totes?


----------



## NurseRunner

Jim Tancredi said:


> Has anyone here ever had a spectator on the platinum ChEAR Squad?  If so I have a question I'm hoping you can answer.  Runners needed to carry everything to the race in the clear gEAR bag they are given, but what about spectators?  Are they allowed to bring in back packs or any other kinds of totes?


My mother was able to bring in her purse.  Beyond that I am unsure.


----------



## JClimacus

@Jim Tancredi I'm going to look into that right now. Thanks for the idea...


----------



## Keels

Jim Tancredi said:


> Has anyone here ever had a spectator on the platinum ChEAR Squad?  If so I have a question I'm hoping you can answer.  Runners needed to carry everything to the race in the clear gEAR bag they are given, but what about spectators?  Are they allowed to bring in back packs or any other kinds of totes?



Hey can bring in any bag like they would in the parks, they just have to go through the bag-check line.


----------



## JClimacus

Jim Tancredi said:


> I'm not a professional meteorologist, but I follow a few groups of professionals who are pretty good.  They are saying that basically from the western edge of Mass all the way east to the cape, is going to get pummeled. They're thinking it will be measured with a yardstick in Boston up thru most of Maine.  Here's an image from one of the models.  If the storm is on this track, that's a heavy hot for Boston.  Any way you can get out earlier?  If you get a big one, Logan will be closed for 24 hours.



Looks like it will cost me $1000 to change our flights to an earlier one. I think I'll take my chances with the weather.


----------



## jmasgat

Damn....My daughter is scheduled to fly out of Boston Thursday evening. Ugh.


----------



## JClimacus

jmasgat said:


> Damn....My daughter is scheduled to fly out of Boston Thursday evening. Ugh.


Intellicast and Weather.com have 3-5 total for it right now in Boston. If that’s what it ends up being it shouldn’t be a big deal. Could change a lot though


----------



## Jim Tancredi

NurseRunner said:


> My mother was able to bring in her purse.  Beyond that I am unsure.



Thank you, NurseRunner!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

JClimacus said:


> Intellicast and Weather.com have 3-5 total for it right now in Boston. If that’s what it ends up being it shouldn’t be a big deal. Could change a lot though


You know how hard it is to predict noreasters. Nothing would surprise me.  That said, we also know that when the weather outlets are predicting a half foot of snow 4 days in advance, the likelihood of ir happening is pretty high.  That's the thing that scares me most.  From what I can tell, this is going to be one of those kinds of storms where you can't be half pregnant.  It's all or nothing.  Regardless f what happens in the mid-atlantic, I think NYC and northeast gets crushed.  Hope I'm wrong.  Will keep you posted.  More model runs to come at 9;30 and 11:30.  Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Keels said:


> Hey can bring in any bag like they would in the parks, they just have to go through the bag-check line.


Thank you, Keels!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

JClimacus said:


> Looks like it will cost me $1000 to change our flights to an earlier one. I think I'll take my chances with the weather.


I've got my fingers crossed for you.  I'm in a similar boat but a day ahead.  I like snow, but in this case, I don't.  What airline are you flying?


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

SQOTD: Just trying to decide if I'm ready or not for the marathon has me in a slightly cold sweat, so I would say I'm ready as I'll ever be (I followed my training plan), but I am pretty nervous!  I fly out Friday at 8:30am- direct flight from SLC.  Hoping I get everything packed up in the next few days, and prepare my house for my Mom to come watch my kids!!  See you guys soon!


----------



## Tennesotans

SQOTD: Yep! Well... I executed the plan I laid out (I'm trying an experiment this cycle, we'll see if this was a smart idea  ).

I guess I'll pack for anything from 25F to 75F :: shrug ::

I need to update my playlists, find some a toss shirt, pack, make a bunch of lists... #itsAllGood


----------



## Ashleyfaz

Don't laugh, but I'm getting really nervous about the weather. We are just doing the 5k, but I'm from Texas and am not used to standing around in 30 degree weather for an hour, hour and a half while we wait to begin the 5k. I've completely redone my outfit, hopefully I'm ready. Please tell me it's not as bad as I think it will be? LOL! As long as there is no rain, I will be there. This will be my first disney run and although I am nervous about the weather, I am excited.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> SQOTD: Just trying to decide if I'm ready or not for the marathon has me in a slightly cold sweat, so I would say I'm ready as I'll ever be (I followed my training plan), but I am pretty nervous!  I fly out Friday at 8:30am- direct flight from SLC.  Hoping I get everything packed up in the next few days, and prepare my house for my Mom to come watch my kids!!  See you guys soon!


I'm sure you're ready, and you'll do fine. Though I will say I'm nervous with you.  This is my first runDisney event, and that makes the anticipation level that much higher.  What training plan did you follow?


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Ashleyfaz said:


> Don't laugh, but I'm getting really nervous about the weather. We are just doing the 5k, but I'm from Texas and am not used to standing around in 30 degree weather for an hour, hour and a half while we wait to begin the 5k. I've completely redone my outfit, hopefully I'm ready. Please tell me it's not as bad as I think it will be? LOL! As long as there is no rain, I will be there. This will be my first disney run and although I am nervous about the weather, I am excited.


Well, the good news is, at 30 degrees it won't be rain.  It would most likely be snow.  Much easier to run in the snow then rain.  Now that we have that out of the way, i'll tell you that while 30 degrees may seem harsh, you'll be fine.  Just layer up with some tights, and a thermal shirt and you'll be good to go.  Hat and gloves a must for you.  they'll help keep you warm, but don't cover your whole body before the race.  If you do, you'll tighten up pretty quickly when you hit that cold air.  I'm betting you'll be so pumped around 5:30 in the morning, that it will feel at least 10 degrees warmer to you.  You'll be fine!  Good luck Ashley!


----------



## Keels

Ashleyfaz said:


> Don't laugh, but I'm getting really nervous about the weather. We are just doing the 5k, but I'm from Texas and am not used to standing around in 30 degree weather for an hour, hour and a half while we wait to begin the 5k. I've completely redone my outfit, hopefully I'm ready. Please tell me it's not as bad as I think it will be? LOL! As long as there is no rain, I will be there. This will be my first disney run and although I am nervous about the weather, I am excited.



I’m from Texas too - go to Dollar Tree or Target or WalMart and pickup some throwaway $1 ponchos. Those will help!


----------



## Ashleyfaz

Jim Tancredi said:


> Well, the good news is, at 30 degrees it won't be rain.  It would most likely be snow.  Much easier to run in the snow then rain.  Now that we have that out of the way, i'll tell you that while 30 degrees may seem harsh, you'll be fine.  Just layer up with some tights, and a thermal shirt and you'll be good to go.  Hat and gloves a must for you.  they'll help keep you warm, but don't cover your whole body before the race.  If you do, you'll tighten up pretty quickly when you hit that cold air.  I'm betting you'll be so pumped around 5:30 in the morning, that it will feel at least 10 degrees warmer to you.  You'll be fine!  Good luck Ashley!



Thanks for helping calm my nerves. I wasn't planning on wearing a jacket, will I be ok? I have a thermal, hat and gloves and was going to bring a cheap sweatshirt to "donate."


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Ashleyfaz said:


> Thanks for helping calm my nerves. I wasn't planning on wearing a jacket, will I be ok? I have a thermal, hat and gloves and was going to bring a cheap sweatshirt to "donate."


You'll be good to go with that. Though you're not used to it in texas, 30 degrees is actually not that bad.  Hat and gloves will do you right.  What day are you headed to Orlando?  Head out the morning before, and take a walk in the cold rain. Not a long walk, but just enough to get wet and cold.  Seriously, it will help you acclimate to the the cold temps. It looks to be windy on the 4th too, so that will make it a bit colder.  But, as i said earlier, you'll be so pumped on the morning of the 4th, it will seem warmer.  I'm sure you'll be fine. enjoy your hard work that got you to this point.  What part of texas are you from?


----------



## Mary9876

SQOD: Mostly. Made it to Atlanta and flying out to Disney Wednesday. I brought clothes to cover 10-80 degrees. Will pick up some minor things there. 

Happy New Years everyone!!!!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Mary9876 said:


> SQOD: Mostly. Made it to Atlanta and flying out to Disney Wednesday. I brought clothes to cover 10-80 degrees. Will pick up some minor things there.
> 
> Happy New Years everyone!!!!


You too, Mary!


----------



## Ashleyfaz

Jim Tancredi said:


> You'll be good to go with that. Though you're not used to it in texas, 30 degrees is actually not that bad.  Hat and gloves will do you right.  What day are you headed to Orlando?  Head out the morning before, and take a walk in the cold rain. Not a long walk, but just enough to get wet and cold.  Seriously, it will help you acclimate to the the cold temps. It looks to be windy on the 4th too, so that will make it a bit colder.  But, as i said earlier, you'll be so pumped on the morning of the 4th, it will seem warmer.  I'm sure you'll be fine. enjoy your hard work that got you to this point.  What part of texas are you from?



I will be heading to Orlando on Tuesday morning. I live in the Houston area (southeast side close to NASA). It’s supposed to be 30 degrees here at 7 am tomorrow, so I’m planning on going for a quick walk/run outside in what I plan to wear for the 5k. I think I’m more nervous about the waiting at 4:30 am with no sun in 30 degree weather. I usually try to just stay inside when it’s this cold 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

JClimacus said:


> Intellicast and Weather.com have 3-5 total for it right now in Boston. If that’s what it ends up being it shouldn’t be a big deal. Could change a lot though


Two model updates.  Long and the short of it, it's still up in the air.  The GFS shows a minor event for Boston on the latest run, but the CMC model shows a direct hit for Boston with over 20" of snow.  see the two images below. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## WDWNY

Jim Tancredi said:


> I think you'll be good on the 4th.  If doesn't look like NY will be impacted until night on the 4th and morning of the 5th.  Close call. What time is your flight?


7am! I'm glad to hear it's not supposed to be bad until Wednesday night. I'm bad keeping up with the weather.
 I’m guessing if the forecast looks like it might impact my flight JetBlue might let me change it for free. I can always fly in Wednesday night into Tampa and stay at my friends house since I'm meeting her at WDW on Thursday anyway!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

WDWNY said:


> 7am! I'm glad to hear it's not supposed to be bad until Wednesday night. I'm bad keeping up with the weather.
> I’m guessing if the forecast looks like it might impact my flight JetBlue might let me change it for free. I can always fly in Wednesday night into Tampa and stay at my friends house since I'm meeting her at WDW on Thursday anyway!


That's a really good idea - flying into Tampa.  One of the most hassle-free airports in the country.  Love it there.  You shouldn't have to keep up with the weather.  We've all go too much going on as it is.  I'll keep you posted.  The models tonight showed some good signs that the storm will stay of the coast for the mid atlantic but the northeast from NYC thru Maine is going to take a hit.  Check back tomorrow and I'll do the best I can to keep you updated.   Can't promise I'll be right, but I think I'll be more accurate than the weather outlets.  Good luck with your race!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

WDWNY said:


> 7am! I'm glad to hear it's not supposed to be bad until Wednesday night. I'm bad keeping up with the weather.
> I’m guessing if the forecast looks like it might impact my flight JetBlue might let me change it for free. I can always fly in Wednesday night into Tampa and stay at my friends house since I'm meeting her at WDW on Thursday anyway!


BTW....Happy New Year!


----------



## StarGirl11

Does anyone know whether or not theirs a booth vendor that might sell running pants?

And before anyone says just pack more I’m past the point of no return on that one. We’re in the middle of another move. So I had to guess whether or not I was going to need cold weather running clothes. I had the presence to pack a single set of cold weather clothes thinking it was less likely to happen then it turned out to be. However I had to pack like I was leaving for Florida on Christmas Eve (I fly in tomorrow afternoon) so I didn’t pack enough. Well ahead of any accurate long range weather forecast. I’m going to try and see if the local running stores open but I need options in case it most likely isn’t.

And Happy New Year before I forget.


----------



## bryana

Happy New Year all!

I think I’ll make my resolution to run a marathon this year.


----------



## Sailormoon2

*Vendors*: Are there any vendors likely to sell arm sleeves?


----------



## hotblooded

Jim Tancredi said:


> Two model updates.  Long and the short of it, it's still up in the air.  The GFS shows a minor event for Boston on the latest run, but the CMC model shows a direct hit for Boston with over 20" of snow.  see the two images below. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


Argh. I work for an airline based in NYC and I have 100% confidence in my ability to get to FL via another city or a day early, but I really hope this storm doesn’t manifest. The anxiety is eating me alive nonetheless.


----------



## MissLiss279

StarGirl11 said:


> Does anyone know whether or not theirs a booth vendor that might sell running pants?
> 
> And before anyone says just pack more I’m past the point of no return on that one. We’re in the middle of another move. So I had to guess whether or not I was going to need cold weather running clothes. I had the presence to pack a single set of cold weather clothes thinking it was less likely to happen then it turned out to be. However I had to pack like I was leaving for Florida on Christmas Eve (I fly in tomorrow afternoon) so I didn’t pack enough. Well ahead of any accurate long range weather forecast. I’m going to try and see if the local running stores open but I need options in case it most likely isn’t.
> 
> And Happy New Year before I forget.


Well... I was going to say, Champion probably would, but now I don’t see them on the exhibitor list. ??? Haven’t they always had a booth? Or at least since they’ve been a sponsor?

Maybe try something like PrimeNow?


----------



## croach

Sailormoon2 said:


> *Vendors*: Are there any vendors likely to sell arm sleeves?



Possibly Fit2Run might have some or could try to get to their store in Downtown Disney. 

Are you going to the meet up at Hurricane Hannah’s on Friday? I have some that I’ve never worn I could bring you but I’m not getting to wdw until Friday.


----------



## cavepig

That is weird with no Champion listed on vendors, I wonder if it is a mess up?!?



Sailormoon2 said:


> *Vendors*: Are there any vendors likely to sell arm sleeves?


"Zensah" does sell arm sleeves (not sure if at their booth but they sell them) and then "RunGirlRun" sells these https://rungirlrun.com/collections/accessories/products/swirls-curls-armies and they'll be there. You could always contact them to make sure they'll have 'armies' on hand. Here's their facebook https://www.facebook.com/RunGirlRun19/



StarGirl11 said:


> Does anyone know whether or not theirs a booth vendor that might sell running pants?


"Sheddable shells" looks like they make pants (like they pull off easy so who know for running long term but they'll be there)  and then "RunGirlRun" looks like they sell tights, Here's their facebook https://www.facebook.com/RunGirlRun19/


----------



## Simba's Girl

Jim Tancredi said:


> Two model updates.  Long and the short of it, it's still up in the air.  The GFS shows a minor event for Boston on the latest run, but the CMC model shows a direct hit for Boston with over 20" of snow.  see the two images below. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!



In my experience weather people get all giddy over a snowstorm and over-hype it up. Just like 4 days from now in Disney it may not be the same cool weather they are predicting today, in 4 days we aren't likely to get a storm or if we do it won't be nearly as bad as the weather people say or want it to be. My late father always said that weathermen couldn't predict a snowflake in a blizzard and it's so true! (He was a weatherman in the Navy)

Either way...here in central MA it's now predicted as of 8am on 1/1 to be ~1" of snow on Thursday. I've seen the Boston weatherman as well as local wanna-be-weatherman practically wetting their pants over a potential blizzard next week too in the same way they do for the potential of a tropical system. 

Also as an aside...I thought the CMC was the less accurate of the weather tools


----------



## jmasgat

Sailormoon2 said:


> *Vendors*: Are there any vendors likely to sell arm sleeves?



If you are just looking for a one time usage to mitigate the cold at one of the races, you could take a pair of cheap knee socks and cut the toe off.


----------



## Sailormoon2

croach said:


> Are you going to the meet up at Hurricane Hannah’s on Friday? I have some that I’ve never worn I could bring you but I’m not getting to wdw until Friday.


That is a really kind offer, but unfortunately no, I won't be at that meet-up as it will be family time. I'll see what I can scope out at the Expo, I've got tons of layers besides, just thought they would work beter for the Full (and maybe the half).


----------



## ZellyB

Freshly back from our Caribbean cruise to the deep freeze. Wishing the temps looked a little bit warmer for race weekend, but thankfully still time today for a rummage through the closet and Walmart/dollar store run for some throw downs. 

Lots of unpacking, laundry and repacking today and then away we go tomorrow. Hope to see as many of you as possible at various meet ups. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Sailormoon2

ZellyB said:


> Freshly back from our Caribbean cruise to the deep freeze. Wishing the temps looked a little bit warmer for race weekend, but thankfully still time today for a rummage through the closet and Walmart/dollar store run for some throw downs.
> 
> Lots of unpacking, laundry and repacking today and then away we go tomorrow. Hope to see as many of you as possible at various meet ups.


Welcome back!! I hope it was a magical trip! So pleased to be meeting you later this week


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Simba's Girl said:


> In my experience weather people get all giddy over a snowstorm and over-hype it up. Just like 4 days from now in Disney it may not be the same cool weather they are predicting today, in 4 days we aren't likely to get a storm or if we do it won't be nearly as bad as the weather people say or want it to be. My late father always said that weathermen couldn't predict a snowflake in a blizzard and it's so true! (He was a weatherman in the Navy)
> 
> Either way...here in central MA it's now predicted as of 8am on 1/1 to be ~1" of snow on Thursday. I've seen the Boston weatherman as well as local wanna-be-weatherman practically wetting their pants over a potential blizzard next week too in the same way they do for the potential of a tropical system.
> 
> Also as an aside...I thought the CMC was the less accurate of the weather tools


Well I didn't draw those two weather map images. Those are from computer runs and not "weather people". Use or ignore the info as you'd like.  I posted it for the people who may find travel difficult or impossible on the 4th or 5th. As far as temps are concerned, a lot of people automatically wonder how it could be in the low 30's in Orlando and don't prepare for the cool weather. If you think temps in the 30's are impossible just look back to the start of last year's marathon.  It was 34 degrees and in believe in 2010 runners from this board talked about running in freezing rain.  As I said, use or ignore the info as you'd like.  As a mass resident with so much experience with "weather person" hype, you shouldn't have a thing to worry about right?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

croach said:


> Are you going to the meet up at Hurricane Hannah’s on Friday?



Glad I read that because until then, I thought HH was Saturday. I would have been pretty lonely.


----------



## FFigawi

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Glad I read that because until then, I thought HH was Saturday. I would have been pretty lonely.



You never know, @Keels and I might be there then too.


----------



## Poutine

Sailormoon2 said:


> *Vendors*: Are there any vendors likely to sell arm sleeves?


Raw threads usually have some, but you are pretty limited with the stock they have available (might be a hot commodity and sell out).  Knee high socks work as well as buying a boy's sized thermal top and cut the arms off and use them.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

StarGirl11 said:


> Does anyone know whether or not theirs a booth vendor that might sell running pants?
> .



Fit2Run should have them.  There are also multiple clothing vendors that should as well.  



Sailormoon2 said:


> *Vendors*: Are there any vendors likely to sell arm sleeves?



Fit2Run, Raw Threads, One More Mile, Sparkle


----------



## PrincessV

Ashleyfaz said:


> Don't laugh, but I'm getting really nervous about the weather. We are just doing the 5k, but I'm from Texas and am not used to standing around in 30 degree weather for an hour, hour and a half while we wait to begin the 5k. I've completely redone my outfit, hopefully I'm ready. Please tell me it's not as bad as I think it will be? LOL! As long as there is no rain, I will be there. This will be my first disney run and although I am nervous about the weather, I am excited.


My perspective as a Floridian who’s run a bunch of WDW races with starts in the 30s: it feels darned cold. Bone-chilling cold. I am not in any way acclimated to temps that low and it hurts! But if I just layer up, I’m fine. I also have Raynaud’s Syndrome, so keeping skin covered in temps below 40 is really important: YMMV on that, of course. But for the 5K, which I do low-effort, lots of stops for pics, not making much warmth through running, I’ll wear: 2 layers of running tights, two tech shirts, a fleece jacket, hat that covers my ears, gloves. And I’ll add throwaway old PJ pants & a Mylar blanket before the race.

I couldn’t quote them all, but re: expo vendors & warm clothes... One More Mile usually has arm sleeves. Fit 2 Run will very likely opt to have cold weather gear for sale, given the forecast. If there’s a Champion booth, they’ll have some things. BondiBand headbands make GREAT ear warmers (the heavier, solid color wicking ones) and they usually also sell neck gaiters, which I love in cold weather.


----------



## Poutine

StarGirl11 said:


> Does anyone know whether or not theirs a booth vendor that might sell running pants?


There is an Under Armour store at Disney springs that might have pants.


----------



## lhermiston

Happy New Year, runDisney all-stars!!


----------



## Dave Rolen

PrincessV said:


> My perspective as a Floridian who’s run a bunch of WDW races with starts in the 30s: it feels darned cold. Bone-chilling cold. I am not in any way acclimated to temps that low and it hurts! But if I just layer up, I’m fine. *I also have Raynaud’s Syndrome, so keeping skin covered in temps below 40 is really important:* YMMV on that, of course. But for the 5K, which I do low-effort, lots of stops for pics, not making much warmth through running, I’ll wear: 2 layers of running tights, two tech shirts, a fleece jacket, hat that covers my ears, gloves. And I’ll add throwaway old PJ pants & a Mylar blanket before the race.
> 
> I couldn’t quote them all, but re: expo vendors & warm clothes... One More Mile usually has arm sleeves. Fit 2 Run will very likely opt to have cold weather gear for sale, given the forecast. If there’s a Champion booth, they’ll have some things. BondiBand headbands make GREAT ear warmers (the heavier, solid color wicking ones) and they usually also sell neck gaiters, which I love in cold weather.



Ugh. Me too. Numb white fingers pretty much everyday in the winter or you know, just picking up a pack of sandwich meat in the refrigerated aisle. Gloves and hand warmers.


----------



## Motorhead9999

Is there any reason/advantage to running with your magic band on in terms of "added experiences/conveniences"? If it's not going to aid/assist with stuff during the race, I'll just leave it in my hotel room, since I was going to head back there to shower after my races before heading back to the park.


----------



## FFigawi

Motorhead9999 said:


> Is there any reason/advantage to running with your magic band on in terms of "added experiences/conveniences"? If it's not going to aid/assist with stuff during the race, I'll just leave it in my hotel room, since I was going to head back there to shower after my races before heading back to the park.



It's useful for buying beer at the bars in AK and Epcot, as well as at the beer truck in the parking lot finish area.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Motorhead9999 said:


> I'll just leave it in my hotel room, since I was going to head back there to shower after my races before heading back to the park.


Since your magic band is also the "key" to your hotel room, I hope someone else will be there to let you back in, if you're not wearing yours.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> You never know, @Keels and I might be there then too.



Yeah, well, seeing as I was at Hurricane Hannah’s last night and I wasn’t even staying there ... pretty safe assumption.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Happy New Year!  I have the latest run for the NAM (north American Model), which is the best near to mid-term forecasting model available.  Many meteorologists use this model to dial in on a forecast.  The NAM is showing a moderate snow event for Boston and parts of Long Island, but a major event just east to the Cape, and on the eastern end of Long Island.  This is going to be a close call, but based on what some said last night, if this holds true, Logan should not be impacted much. Looks like the mid atlantic is going to dodge the bullet altogether which is obviously a good thing.  Though, earlier frames of this model show significant snow for northeast Georgia, SC and parts of NC.  As I said earlier, use or ignore this info as you wish.  I'm just posting this info because I know there are people out there that have trained for 5 months to a year to get themselves ready for their big day, and I don't think anyone would like all of that hard work (and money) to go to waste because of a storm that would keep them from getting there.


----------



## jubjubrsx

PSA: (If you need them) I just picked up some throwaway clothes from Walmart, big onesie for 4.99$ (marked down from 20$) and some xmas turtle neck's for 1.61$ in the womens department....(yes I'm a guy, yes I dont care lol)


----------



## DopeyBadger

At the moment, I'm feeling pretty lucky.  The following have come down with the flu in the last week: FIL, MIL, SIL, daughter, AIL, AIL, Sister, and Nephew.  Boy howdy, so far I'm good to go!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Jim Tancredi said:


> I'm sure you're ready, and you'll do fine. Though I will say I'm nervous with you.  This is my first runDisney event, and that makes the anticipation level that much higher.  What training plan did you follow?


I followed the Hal Higdon Novie 1 plan, but I extended each training week by two days.  So I have 9 days between each long run.  I added a 4 miler and a rest day to each week.  I believe I got the idea from @OldSlowGoofyGuy (I apologize if it was from someone else).  Overuse injury was one of my biggest worry about training for a marathon, so I thought this was a great idea!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

DopeyBadger said:


> At the moment, I'm feeling pretty lucky.  The following have come down with the flu in the last week: FIL, MIL, SIL, daughter, AIL, AIL, Sister, and Nephew.  Boy howdy, so far I'm good to go!


Oh gosh fingers crossed you don't get it!!!


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> At the moment, I'm feeling pretty lucky.  The following have come down with the flu in the last week: FIL, MIL, SIL, daughter, AIL, AIL, Sister, and Nephew.  Boy howdy, so far I'm good to go!



Quarantine yourself with a lifetime supply of vitamin C!


----------



## Motorhead9999

Sailormoon2 said:


> Since your magic band is also the "key" to your hotel room, I hope someone else will be there to let you back in, if you're not wearing yours.


I'm staying at an off site hotel, so no worries there.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Jim Tancredi said:


> Well I didn't draw those two weather map images. Those are from computer runs and not "weather people". Use or ignore the info as you'd like.  I posted it for the people who may find travel difficult or impossible on the 4th or 5th. As far as temps are concerned, a lot of people automatically wonder how it could be in the low 30's in Orlando and don't prepare for the cool weather. If you think temps in the 30's are impossible just look back to the start of last year's marathon.  It was 34 degrees and in believe in 2010 runners from this board talked about running in freezing rain.  As I said, use or ignore the info as you'd like.  As a mass resident with so much experience with "weather person" hype, you shouldn't have a thing to worry about right?



I never mentioned a thing about temps in the 30s in FL. Not sure where that came from.

I was simply giving you my experience as a native New Englander since you don't live here and stated earlier in the thread that you think we'll get hammered with a blizzard. As well as making simple conversation about a weather model.


----------



## StarGirl11

Thanks everyone! I ended up finding a Dicks Sporting Good that was open and grabbing some pants there.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Training update:
I completed a sleep deprivation test, followed by a low-impact cold-acclimatization run. I then successfully completed a pre-race corral-wait simulation. Hydration and carb-loading plan is on schedule.

Translation:
I stayed up too late drinking champagne with my DW. I still managed to get up at 7:20 and joggled 4 miles in snow flurries this morning. I was too lazy to change out of my running clothes, so I put on a couple of old flannel shirts and an ear-muff hat over my running gear. I sat on the porch in 27 degree weather and drank beer.

I'm ready.


----------



## Keels

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I sat on the porch in 27 degree weather and drank beer.



This is a very important part of training!!! I’m going to have to squeeze in one last practice of this today, just to be safe.


----------



## rteetz

Accuweather

1/3 - H 53 L 32 70% chance of rain during the day
1/4 - H 55 L 30 Sunny and breezy
1/5 - H 53 L 31 Sunny and cool
1/6 - H 56 L 38 Sunny and cool
1/7 - H 67 L 46 Mostly sunny and warmer

Weather.com

1/3 - H 51 L 32 90% chance of rain during the day
1/4 - H 53 L 33 Sunny with winds from 10-20 MPH
1/5 - H 54 L 34 Sunny with some clouds, winds from 5-10 MPH
1/6 - H 59 L 42 Mostly sunny winds 10-15 MPH
1/7 - H 68 L 53 Mostly sunny, winds 10-15 MPH

Today's update...


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Keels said:


> This is a very important part of training!!! I’m going to have to squeeze in one last practice of this today, just to be safe.



Since my doctor deemed me an elite athlete  *and *I've switched to the Goofy, I should be able to work in 2 or 3 more training sessions before race day.


----------



## Keels

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Since my doctor deemed me an elite athlete  *and *I've switched to the Goofy, I should be able to work in 2 or 3 more training sessions before race day.



Sounds like you’re on track for a podium finish!!!


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

Sunday Question:  Ready, not sure.  I have followed training plan religiously so I have to put trust into the training plan (Galloway).  The plan started end of June.  My mocks show that I can do it, but you still never know what happens when you are outside your controlled environment.

On the positives; my runs at home for the past 2 months were never as warm as it will be Race Weekend.  And, I feel my endurance has improved.  We did Star Wars (5K, 10K and Half) in 2016 and I was looking through the scrapbook this morning.  I had notes on how beat I was after the 10 and after the half I needed to take a 2 hour nap.  Even though my mock Dopey I was pretty much lounging around the house, after I did a half marathon (PR'd a race, not just a run around home) we came home and cleaned out the garage.  No nap or resting my legs. 

Regardless of how I am feeling on the race days, I'm not spending this much on race entry and not ending Sunday without 6 medals!  Good luck to everyone and safe travels!!!!!!


----------



## Grumpy_42K

FYI for NFL football fans, the schedule is out for next weekend.
I used to love watching the games during marathon weekend but all the flag protesting has dampened my enthusiasm.
Still something to do before going to sleep *early* Saturday night...

January 6 & 7:

Saturday 4:35 Titans at Chiefs on ESPN
Saturday 8:15 Falcons at Rams on NBC

Sunday 1:05 Bills at Jaguars on CBS
Sunday 4:40 Panthers at Saints on FOX


----------



## ZellyB

Close to fully packed. Ended up taking bigger suitcases than we hoped because of stupid throw down needs, but it’ll be fine. I think the actual running temps will be great actually, just that wait beforehand to contend with. Actually hoping that crappy weather forecast will keep park attendance down some as well. There’s always a silver lining. 

We have some old snuggies we bought the girls as a joke years ago and plan to wrap those in Mylar wraps along with some other cheapo blankets we had for huddling before the races. But it made for a lot of bulky packing. But magical Express will help contend with that as well. 

Oh and I’m as ready as I’m gonna be, so that’s good enough for me!


----------



## ZellyB

Grumpy_42K said:


> FYI for NFL football fans, the schedule is out for next weekend.
> I used to love watching the games during marathon weekend but all the flag protesting has dampened my enthusiasm.
> Still something to do before going to sleep *early* Saturday night...
> 
> January 6 & 7:
> 
> Saturday 4:35 Titans at Chiefs on ESPN
> Saturday 8:15 Falcons at Rams on NBC
> 
> Sunday 1:05 Bills at Jaguars on CBS
> Sunday 4:40 Panthers at Saints on FOX



My husband had me looking at this last night. Happy the chiefs are the early game Saturday but I’m going to have to change dinner plans I guess.


----------



## jAcKs_x0

Had my first race nightmare. I was running the 5k, not in my running sneakers. I had to stop every 2 minutes to tie my laces because they just couldn't stay tied. I knew I was running slower than anticipated, but somehow as I was nearing the finish line, my mom came ONTO the course to try to congratulate me, but I pushed her out of the way because I still hadn't crossed the finish line!! And then the medal distributing volunteers stopped me dead in my tracks before I could hit the finish line mat to stop my time and tried to give me my medal. I'm not all too sure why I was so concerned about my time in my dream, but I finished 40 minutes slower than anticipated and I was so mad. Needless to say, I feel like I'm ready, but part of me always has nerves (clearly) that something will go wrong.

Happy new year everyone!!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> I followed the Hal Higdon Novie 1 plan, but I extended each training week by two days.  So I have 9 days between each long run.  I added a 4 miler and a rest day to each week.  I believe I got the idea from @OldSlowGoofyGuy (I apologize if it was from someone else).  Overuse injury was one of my biggest worry about training for a marathon, so I thought this was a great idea!


That was a good idea and if you are happy with your results, I wouldn't be afraid to share it with others. I did the Hal Higdon Intermediate 2 plan and your overuse injury concern is legitimate.  I did three 20 mile runs and following my last one, I developed anterior tibialis tendonitis.  Been two weeks since that run and I believe I've worked out the issue with the help of a physical therapist and her ultrasound machine. Your adding two days to each week is interesting.  Great idea! I may try that myself next time around or do one of the Hanson programs that has max mileage runs at 16 miles.  I'll let you know after it's over. Good luck! But I'm sure you won't need it because you're prepared. Be confident! You earned it!


----------



## Chaitali

I'm as ready as I'll ever be! Still getting over a cold but hopefully it will be gone by Sunday.  We fly down from Baltimore Saturday morning.  It looks like the weather should be ok for the flight.  Packing today and taking lots of throw away layers.  My race shirt and nails are ready too


----------



## jmasgat

As for being ready....

Need to do laundry and pack.

So my quad strain is still there, but improving.  Apparently though, my body decided to throw in a lower back muscle strain for good measure--another one of these "but I'm not doing any exercise, where the heck did this come from" kind of things.  I just hope by Thursday morning this all goes away.

And 50 degrees sure looks nice.


----------



## ef22

girlwithmickeytattoo said:


> SAFD:
> I’m ready! Or as ready as I’m going to be. I ran a 5K in 20 degree weather so I’m not worried about that though it’s the waiting in the corrals I’m more concerned about with the weather. Can’t wait to meet you all! I fly in on Tuesday... anyone else flying out of  Hartford?




Hi - I'm from Connecticut but I'm flying out of JFK.  Looking forward to much warmer weather in Orlando than CT!!!


----------



## SunDial

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Glad I read that because until then, I thought HH was Saturday. I would have been pretty lonely.





FFigawi said:


> You never know, @Keels and I might be there then too.





Keels said:


> Yeah, well, seeing as I was at Hurricane Hannah’s last night and I wasn’t even staying there ... pretty safe assumption.



Did I hear that y'all will be at HH after your marathon run to celebrate with those back of the packers that are just getting to mile 24.  We can stop in for a few minutes and join y'all.  .


----------



## PrincessV

Real time weather update from FL, 100 miles west of WDW: the first of the two cold fronts has arrived... it’s COLD. 50 and dropping fast (started at 61 this morning!), and a very cold wind from the north, plus a fine mist and overcast skies. We’re supposed to drop into the 30s tonight.

Also... GO BILLS!!!!!!!


----------



## Dis5150

DH came in the room last night while I was packing and had my suitcases and clothes and snacks and throw away stuff etc all over the bed and asked me if I was moving to FL! So today I am removing some things and reorganizing lol.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Chaitali said:


> My race shirt and nails are ready too


Love the Stitch motif!


----------



## IamTrike

Just did our final walmart run.   Got some beading thread and quilting needles so I can sew straps to my hats so they don't fly off, 7 more packs of hot hands, and a 64Gb DS card for my go pro. ( I was nervous about running out of space just before we make the final turn by the hallelujah choir.

I think this might be the most I have ever packed.  My carry on suitcase is just full of my costumes.  DW has her carry on with her costume and some of our clothes.  Then we have 2 checked bags ( one of which is filled with blankets and throw down clothes)   I'm not looking forward to 4 cold mornings and I really hope we don't get a lot of rain.


----------



## LSUfan4444

LSUfan4444 said:


> Been battling a sore achilles all week since my last long run last Sunday...tried to give it a go on Christmas Day and quit after about .1 mi.  tried again 3 days later and made it about a mile. I could have kept going but I could feel it was still "there" so I just walked home. I've been biking and swimming to keep the heart pumping and tay active.
> 
> Im going to basically just pick up on Monday where I would have if I didnt miss a day and just go through the normal race week routine. People get sick and miss 5+ days but at least Ive been able to do other things.
> 
> This isn't an A race for me and I'm really giving myself a modest goal (I still want to PR but not trying to BQ) so hopefully this week of rest will do me some good....I've actually enjoyed it from a relaxation standpoint...I'm not the kind of guy who starts freaking out during a taper. I actually enjoy staying up past 9 am occasionally, lol



Got my 3 miles in yesterday completely pain and soreness free. 

Im ready to do this!!!


----------



## LSUfan4444

LSUfan4444 said:


> Ive got a pretty good feeling the Saints are going to end up with the night game on Saturday night. better than Sunday afternoon game for my personal schedule but that means for for a light night of sleep before the marathon




well @Keels , looks like I'll be watching the first half from hoop de doo


----------



## Baloo in MI

I am a bit late on this, busy packing! 

SAFD: I am ready!  I did not train exactly for Dopey but have been training for two different ultras in October and November.  I then just jumped into a Dopey plan.  I have been pretty smart about actually tapering this year so I feeling rested and ready. A little bummed about this weather.  I think I will like the cold for the runs.  But for the parks I wanted something a bit warmer.  Either way, we will be in Disney soon!  So it is all good!


----------



## Keels

LSUfan4444 said:


> well @Keels , looks like I'll be watching the first half from hoop de doo



Yeah, this is pretty much worst possible scenario for me too as I’ve got an event that day that starts at 5:30. Better make sure my iPad is charged up.


----------



## Keels

IamTrike said:


> Just did our final walmart run.   Got some beading thread and quilting needles so I can sew straps to my hats so they don't fly off, 7 more packs of hot hands, and a 64Gb DS card for my go pro. ( I was nervous about running out of space just before we make the final turn by the hallelujah choir.
> 
> I think this might be the most I have ever packed.  My carry on suitcase is just full of my costumes.  DW has her carry on with her costume and some of our clothes.  Then we have 2 checked bags ( one of which is filled with blankets and throw down clothes)   I'm not looking forward to 4 cold mornings and I really hope we don't get a lot of rain.



I got an imitation GoPro for Christmas (didn’t want Mr. Keels to shell out the big bucks for something I might not use, but if I do I can upgrade ...) - I need to get an SD card for it - any brand you recommend?


----------



## WDWNY

Jim Tancredi said:


> That's a really good idea - flying into Tampa.  One of the most hassle-free airports in the country.  Love it there.  You shouldn't have to keep up with the weather.  We've all go too much going on as it is.  I'll keep you posted.  The models tonight showed some good signs that the storm will stay of the coast for the mid atlantic but the northeast from NYC thru Maine is going to take a hit.  Check back tomorrow and I'll do the best I can to keep you updated.   Can't promise I'll be right, but I think I'll be more accurate than the weather outlets.  Good luck with your race!


Thanks so much! Happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## WDWNY

Bought a bunch of hand warmers in clearance for 30 cents to hopefully keep my hands warm while we wait and during the run!


----------



## Barca33Runner

First training run for the weather this weekend. Splash Mountain in 45 degree temps and raining. My nephew dragged me back for a second go as well. Expected MK to be packed today but it was very manageable because of the weather. Had a good day, but we’re all pretty much frozen to the core right now.


----------



## Keels

WFTV Channel 9 just had a graphic that shows snow possible with rain on Wednesday.

Kill me.


----------



## StarGirl11

Keels said:


> WFTV Channel 9 just had a graphic that shows snow possible with rain on Wednesday.
> 
> Kill me.



Well at least that isn’t one of the race days. Though this is going to make the expo interesting. Maybe people will show up later because of the weather?


----------



## bellrae

Well today was just miserable, that wind was a complete *@#$&%!? - I’m not looking forward to Wednesday! 

I’m going to need to get some hand warmers or running gloves before Thursday. Took me about an hour to be able to text real words (and not gibberish) after getting back from the parks today! 

This is one of those times that you wish you had a character inside to run in as a costume!!!


----------



## LdyStormy76

Posted this in the solo travel/dining section earlier, but thought I'd post it here too in case anyone was interested and doesn't look at that forum.  Have a reservation for 2 people at Crystal Gardens Saturday afternoon but am a solo traveler this trip.  Anyone looking for a photo op with Piglet, Tigger, Eeyore and/or Pooh after the half on Saturday who would like to join me? Send me a message if you are.


----------



## michigandergirl

I am ready!!! I spent all day packing and doing laundry. I've got one more short run to squeeze in tomorrow or Wed. I am working tomorrow, then a pedicure date with my daughter, followed by early bedtime so that I can be at the airport at 5:30am Wednesday morning. I am no longer obsessing about the weather because honestly 30 degrees will feel downright balmy compared to the temps we've been dealing with here the past 3 weeks.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Looking back at my taper for a 70.3 in October and my reverse taper coming off the race I'm happy with the volume consistency I was able to maintain the last couple of months.  Normally, I might be a little worried about missing the 2nd to last week before race day but this time it feels a little different.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Keels said:


> WFTV Channel 9 just had a graphic that shows snow possible with rain on Wednesday.
> 
> Kill me.



Wishing you guys good luck flying in on Wednesday...rain/ice and temps dipping into the 30s are no fun when flying.


----------



## croach

I think every time someone posts about the weather it gets worse. Let’s just stop looking.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> WFTV Channel 9 just had a graphic that shows snow possible with rain on Wednesday.
> 
> Kill me.



If its snow with rain it won't stick!  

It supposed to get down to the 40s Wednesday/Thursday in Naples.  I know people are not going to be happy around here!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Dis_Yoda said:


> If its snow with rain it won't stick!
> 
> It supposed to get down to the 40s Wednesday/Thursday in Naples.  I know people are not going to be happy around here!



Last month we had a winter advisory...they said it wouldnt accumulate

_"But don't expect to build Frosty the Snowman. The National Weather Service said most areas will only see flurries. Some light dusting may occur on grassy areas but it will melt quickly. Areas along the northern state line between Louisiana and Mississippi could see the most snow -- still less than an inch of accumulation -- on grassy areas, rooftops and elevated surfaces, including roads."_


http://www.nola.com/weather/index.ssf/2017/12/snow_slidell_mandeville_louisi.html

Then we got this...







And snowmen that lasted for more than 2 days


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I grew up in Florida - we once had snow actually accumulate and that was 2.5 hours north of Orlando.  

I'll believe it will accumulate when it happens . 

The last time is snowed in Orlando it was flurries in the skies that disappeared quickly.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Dis_Yoda said:


> I grew up in Florida - we once had snow actually accumulate and that was 2.5 hours north of Orlando.
> 
> I'll believe it will accumulate when it happens .
> 
> The last time is snowed in Orlando it was flurries in the skies that disappeared quickly.




LOL, I know but you've got to


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> I think every time someone posts about the weather it gets worse. Let’s just stop looking.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUfan4444 said:


> LOL, I know but you've got to



More like nightmares.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

bryana said:


> Ugh. Supposed to fly out of Philly at 6am on the 5th. Fingers crossed.





croach said:


> I think every time someone posts about the weather it gets worse. Let’s just stop looking.


The weather in Orlando is what it is, but others along the east coast are watching what could be a blockbuster noreaster that will impact many of our travel dates.  I'm waiting for one more round of weather models at 9 and 11 tonight, and will make my decision as to whether or not I'm flying in on the 3rd or sticking with the 4th.  I'm not worrying about the race weather.  I just want to be able to get there.


----------



## ZellyB

So has anyone used magical express and not had luggage tags for all your bags. With all the throwdown stuff, we’ve got 3 checked bags but only 2 DME luggage tags. I read on an FAQ that if you don’t have MDE tags to just give your baggage claim numbers to the check in desk and they’ll retrieve them, but I’m paranoid and hoped for reassurance from someone here.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> So has anyone used magical express and not had luggage tags for all your bags. With all the throwdown stuff, we’ve got 3 checked bags but only 2 DME luggage tags. I read on an FAQ that if you don’t have MDE tags to just give your baggage claim numbers to the check in desk and they’ll retrieve them, but I’m paranoid and hoped for reassurance from someone here.


Yes. However I have always gotten my luggage and taken it with me so I am no help with the giving the claim numbers to the desk...


----------



## croach

Jim Tancredi said:


> The weather in Orlando is what it is, but others along the east coast are watching what could be a blockbuster noreaster that will impact many of our travel dates.  I'm waiting for one more round of weather models at 9 and 11 tonight, and will make my decision as to whether or not I'm flying in on the 3rd or sticking with the 4th.  I'm not worrying about the race weather.  I just want to be able to get there.



Perhaps I should have typed in sarcasm font as I was just kidding about not looking.


----------



## LSUfan4444

ZellyB said:


> So has anyone used magical express and not had luggage tags for all your bags. With all the throwdown stuff, we’ve got 3 checked bags but only 2 DME luggage tags. I read on an FAQ that if you don’t have MDE tags to just give your baggage claim numbers to the check in desk and they’ll retrieve them, but I’m paranoid and hoped for reassurance from someone here.




Yes, that process is correct. That being said, if I don't have luggage tags for whatever reason I just get my own bags. Its already a complex process when I know my bags are labeled and I don't like the idea of adding another component.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

ZellyB said:


> So has anyone used magical express and not had luggage tags for all your bags. With all the throwdown stuff, we’ve got 3 checked bags but only 2 DME luggage tags. I read on an FAQ that if you don’t have MDE tags to just give your baggage claim numbers to the check in desk and they’ll retrieve them, but I’m paranoid and hoped for reassurance from someone here.


Yes.  You'll just need to go to the baggage claim area to get those bags without tags, and when you head over to the Disney Express area, stop at the host stand out front and tell them.  They'll take your bags and make sure they get on your bus.


----------



## bryana

ZellyB said:


> So has anyone used magical express and not had luggage tags for all your bags. With all the throwdown stuff, we’ve got 3 checked bags but only 2 DME luggage tags. I read on an FAQ that if you don’t have MDE tags to just give your baggage claim numbers to the check in desk and they’ll retrieve them, but I’m paranoid and hoped for reassurance from someone here.



I've also posts from people elsewhere that they just cut the DME tags they have in half (in half at the fold, obviously. Not up the middle of the entire tag, LOL), because the information is on both sides of the tag.


----------



## rteetz

Jim Tancredi said:


> Yes.  You'll just need to go to the baggage claim area to get those bags without tags, and when you head over to the Disney Express area, stop at the host stand out front and tell them.  They'll take your bags and make sure they get on your bus.


You don't even need to go get your bags if they don't have tags and you give the claim numbers to the desk and they will get them. If you went and got the bags you might as well just take them on the bus with you instead.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

croach said:


> Perhaps I should have typed in sarcasm font as I was just kidding about not looking.


My note was misconstrued.  I wasn't trying to be snippy.  At this point, I'm resigned to run this marathon in cold weather which is not a problem because I live in the mid atlantic and most of my training for the past 8 weeks has been in cold temps.  I just want to make sure I get there.  Missing this race because of a storm would be an unmitigated disaster.  It's all good.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

rteetz said:


> You don't even need to go get your bags if they don't have tags and you give the claim numbers to the desk and they will get them. If you went and got the bags you might as well just take them on the bus with you instead.


That's a good point.  Thank you for bringing that up!


----------



## roxymama

I'm ready guys!!!!
I've got my alarm clocks set to check in on you running people. 
 I've got stores of coffee for  and I'll be ready with all my  and 

Excited to read about all the adventures.


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> I'm ready guys!!!!
> I've got my alarm clocks set to check in on you running people.
> I've got stores of coffee for  and I'll be ready with all my  and
> 
> Excited to read about all the adventures.



DEAL!  See you at 4:49am Central on Thursday morning!


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Perhaps I should have typed in sarcasm font as I was just kidding about not looking.



#Shame


----------



## girlwithmickeytattoo

ef22 said:


> Hi - I'm from Connecticut but I'm flying out of JFK.  Looking forward to much warmer weather in Orlando than CT!!!


Agreed!!!


----------



## IamTrike

Keels said:


> I got an imitation GoPro for Christmas (didn’t want Mr. Keels to shell out the big bucks for something I might not use, but if I do I can upgrade ...) - I need to get an SD card for it - any brand you recommend?




 I use Sandisk ultra plus cards for most of my stuff.  32 GB cards give me about an hour of recording at 4k.  I had an older go pro that would occasionally corrupt SD Cards.   I am hoping that this one doesn't have that issue but just in case I bought a 32 GB cards for every race morning. 


I picked up a 64 gb card for marathon morning because I'm paranoid I'll run out of space right before the finish of the marathon.    I got one of the Feiyu Tech water-resistant gimbals too.  I'm planning on running with it for all 4 races but as of this point I've only done 1 7 mile training run so I'm hoping it doesn't cause issues during the marathon.   Fortunately I'm running with 4 other guys so I can pass it off if my arm gets tired.


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> I use Sandisk ultra plus cards for most of my stuff.  32 GB cards give me about an hour of recording at 4k.  I had an older go pro that would occasionally corrupt SD Cards.   I am hoping that this one doesn't have that issue but just in case I bought a 32 GB cards for every race morning.
> 
> 
> I picked up a 64 gb card for marathon morning because I'm paranoid I'll run out of space right before the finish of the marathon.    I got one of the Feiyu Tech water-resistant gimbals too.  I'm planning on running with it for all 4 races but as of this point I've only done 1 7 mile training run so I'm hoping it doesn't cause issues during the marathon.   Fortunately I'm running with 4 other guys so I can pass it off if my arm gets tired.


I also use sandisk. I have a 64 and 128 GB card.


----------



## Chaitali

I'm wondering about sun block.  I'll put some on before leaving the room but that's hours before the race even starts.  I probably will need to reapply.  Does anyone know if the medical tents have sunblock?  Thanks!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Chaitali said:


> I'm wondering about sun block.  I'll put some on before leaving the room but that's hours before the race even starts.  I probably will need to reapply.  Does anyone know if the medical tents have sunblock?  Thanks!


Not sure you'll need sunblock.  Can't imagine the Max UV index will be above 3 or 4.  The sun is at such a shallow angle the UV index should definitely be very low.


----------



## Chaitali

Jim Tancredi said:


> Not sure you'll need sunblock.  Can't imagine the Max UV index will be above 3 or 4.  The sun is at such a shallow angle the UV index should definitely be very low.



Oh, I guess I was just assuming Florida equals needing sun block.  I’m slow so probably wouldn’t be finishing the marathon until around noon.


----------



## Keels

IamTrike said:


> I use Sandisk ultra plus cards for most of my stuff.  32 GB cards give me about an hour of recording at 4k.  I had an older go pro that would occasionally corrupt SD Cards.   I am hoping that this one doesn't have that issue but just in case I bought a 32 GB cards for every race morning.
> 
> 
> I picked up a 64 gb card for marathon morning because I'm paranoid I'll run out of space right before the finish of the marathon.    I got one of the Feiyu Tech water-resistant gimbals too.  I'm planning on running with it for all 4 races but as of this point I've only done 1 7 mile training run so I'm hoping it doesn't cause issues during the marathon.   Fortunately I'm running with 4 other guys so I can pass it off if my arm gets tired.





rteetz said:


> I also use sandisk. I have a 64 and 128 GB card.



Thanks, fellas! 

This is the little guy that I got: https://www.amazon.com/AKASO-EK7000-Sports-Waterproof-Camcorder/dp/B01HGM33HG
I also got the accessory pack that has pretty much every accessory known to man (I need to go through it tomorrow and look to see what each item actually is).

I really just got it to use on my bike and to use in the pool when I do lap swim to record my form for training purposes. Any other fun I can find with it will be a value add!


----------



## FFigawi

SunDial said:


> Did I hear that y'all will be at HH after your marathon run to celebrate with those back of the packers that are just getting to mile 24.  We can stop in for a few minutes and join y'all.  .



We plan on being at the tables near the beer truck in the finish area until everyone comes in, right @Keels?


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> We plan on being at the tables near the beer truck in the finish area until everyone comes in, right @Keels?



Yup! The weather should be nice, so I bet we're one of the last ones to leave the finish area again like last year! (HA - so funny to say that)


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> Thanks, fellas!
> 
> This is the little guy that I got: https://www.amazon.com/AKASO-EK7000-Sports-Waterproof-Camcorder/dp/B01HGM33HG
> I also got the accessory pack that has pretty much every accessory known to man (I need to go through it tomorrow and look to see what each item actually is).
> 
> I really just got it to use on my bike and to use in the pool when I do lap swim to record my form for training purposes. Any other fun I can find with it will be a value add!



Let me know what you think of the camera. I’d like to have something like this in my camera bag, but I doubt I’d use it enough to justify GoPro prices.


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> Let me know what you think of the camera. I’d like to have something like this in my camera bag, but I doubt I’d use it enough to justify GoPro prices.



That was my thinking exactly! I'm pretty sure I could have some fun with it, and at that price-point it was totes worth it for me to try out. 
The smartphone app is pretty cool, and the wrist remote is fun.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> That was my thinking exactly! I'm pretty sure I could have some fun with it, and at that price-point it was totes worth it for me to try out.
> The smartphone app is pretty cool, and the wrist remote is fun.


I have a GoPro but have never brought it to the parks yet. I am excited to try it out this time and am thinking of bringing it with my for the 5K. Don't think I want to carry it with me for the longer races.


----------



## camaker

ZellyB said:


> So has anyone used magical express and not had luggage tags for all your bags. With all the throwdown stuff, we’ve got 3 checked bags but only 2 DME luggage tags. I read on an FAQ that if you don’t have MDE tags to just give your baggage claim numbers to the check in desk and they’ll retrieve them, but I’m paranoid and hoped for reassurance from someone here.



I did this for last year's Marathon Weekend after they failed to send my tags. I just let the MDE greeter scan my luggage claim ticket and the bag showed up in my room with no issues. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Chaitali said:


> Oh, I guess I was just assuming Florida equals needing sun block.  I’m slow so probably wouldn’t be finishing the marathon until around noon.


No problem.  I suppose it wouldn't hurt to put it on just in case, but remember, the first two hours will basically be in the dark. Good luck!  Temps will be low so you may surprise yourself on your time.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I have a GoPro but have never brought it to the parks yet. I am excited to try it out this time and am thinking of bringing it with my for the 5K. Don't think I want to carry it with me for the longer races.



I have one of those body harnesses/vest things for mine, so I’ll make @FFigawi wear it for the 5K! #BestPals


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I have one of those body harnesses/vest things for mine, so I’ll make @FFigawi wear it for the 5K! #BestPals


I have a head strap. 

@FFigawi should wear it during DATW!


----------



## opusone

Keels said:


> I got an imitation GoPro for Christmas (didn’t want Mr. Keels to shell out the big bucks for something I might not use, but if I do I can upgrade ...) - I need to get an SD card for it - any brand you recommend?



Top end Lexar or SanDisk are the only cards I trust.


----------



## Keels

opusone said:


> Top end Lexar or SanDisk are the only cards I trust.



Awesome! I'm headed to Best Buy in the morning, so those are what I'll look for!


----------



## Mickey Momma

Well, it is official - I have packed more for Marathon Weekend than my 10 day trip to Greece and Italy last summer.


----------



## Dawn71

Mickey Momma said:


> Well, it is official - I have packed more for Marathon Weekend than my 10 day trip to Greece and Italy last summer.


We are taking the Disney Dream cruise right after and I am seriously losing my mind trying to pack for marathon weekend and the cruise. I'm usually a minimalist packer, and this is ridiculous!


----------



## ZellyB

Sitting in the airport waiting to board. Woohoo!!  

We ended up with 3 checked bags plus a carry on for just the two of us. Insane!!

Hope to meet many of you down there. Safe travels to all!


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> That was my thinking exactly! I'm pretty sure I could have some fun with it, and at that price-point it was totes worth it for me to try out.
> The smartphone app is pretty cool, and the wrist remote is fun.



Wrist remote? Hey Batman, I think The Joker is trying to poison the water supply again.


----------



## emilyindisney

Getting ‘de-iced’ and then ready for take-off from CT. Safe travels everyone and see you in Florida!


----------



## PrincessV

Floridian here: yes, USE SUNSCREEN!!! Every day. Cold air does not block damaging sun rays, nor do clouds. I carry a little sunscreen stick and reapply every 1.5 hours during a run in daylight. 

About the cold... it got down to feels likes in the 20s at my house last night: I’m currently wearing 3 layers... in my house. I’m dreading going out to run errands later!


----------



## cavepig

Chaitali said:


> Oh, I guess I was just assuming Florida equals needing sun block.  I’m slow so probably wouldn’t be finishing the marathon until around noon.


You're right, Sunblock is still needed even if the sun is low or even if overcast.  I've gotten red before on a overcast days before because I always forget to wear it.   I would bring some to reapply during the marathon if you can since you know you're skin and better to be safe, maybe a stick like PrincessV said or squeeze some into a baggy to bring.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> I have a head strap.


I have a gopro with all sorts of attachments, including head strap, oh my gosh I can't see how people run with it on their head, I felt like my head was going to fall off just walking with it (I don't wear hats so maybe with a hat it helps but still it's heavy?!?)!! Pretty sure my gopro will stay home I htink so If you use it share the video please!!


----------



## TCB in FLA

So my question is where should I watch my beloved Georgia Bulldogs next Monday?


----------



## Anisum

First, safe travels to those flying out today and throughout marathon weekend.



Ariel484 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Wonder what they’ll do for the 30th and beyond, they’re out of mile markers after this year! Gotta think of something else...or do nothing.


They'll go backwards. Spectacular at Mile 3.



rteetz said:


> Are you ready?


I think so? It still doesn't feel real.


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> I have a head strap.
> 
> @FFigawi should wear it during DATW!



Not sure we want video of that. 



TCB in FLA said:


> So my question is where should I watch my beloved Georgia Bulldogs next Monday?



ESPN on the Boardwalk would probably your best bet.


----------



## Keels

So. Had a nightmare that not only was I late to the 5K because I thought it started at 6, but I also forgot my bib and ID to try to get a new one. So welcome to Marathon Week.


----------



## Chaitali

Thanks for the mention of the sunblock stick, I had never heard of that before.  I've ordered one and it's on the way


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> So. Had a nightmare that not only was I late to the 5K because I thought it started at 6, but I also forgot my bib and ID to try to get a new one. So welcome to Marathon Week.


Glad I’m not the only one.


----------



## GollyGadget

Mickey Momma said:


> Well, it is official - I have packed more for Marathon Weekend than my 10 day trip to Greece and Italy last summer.



Same here! We went to Italy and Greece for two weeks this spring and somehow my suitcase for 6 days is heavier. At least it should shed some weight before the trip back.


----------



## Barca33Runner

It’s freezing and Animal Kingdom is a madhouse. Rest of my group decided they’ve didn’t want to get up early, so we’re going to do, probably/optimistically, three things before we leave. MK yesterday was a dream compared to this.


----------



## FlashAM7

I was at Epcot on New Year's Eve and it was packed with people constantly coughing and sneezing. I might have used a whole bottle of hand sanitizer. No way I am getting sick before race day.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I sent one of my dotted line managers home today when he came in sick with flu symptoms.  Told him I can't get my husband sick because you don't want to  from home


----------



## BigEeyore

Any hope that the colder weather will keep the crowds away this weekend??


----------



## FlashAM7

Dis_Yoda said:


> I sent one of my dotted line managers home today when he came in sick with flu symptoms.  Told him I can't get my husband sick because you don't want to  from home


I never understand why people try and be a "hero" by coming into work when they are sick! Stay away from me!


----------



## FlashAM7

BigEeyore said:


> Any hope that the colder weather will keep the crowds away this weekend??


It will probably still be decently crowded, but probably not too crazy. From what I've seen in the year and a half I've lived here in Orlando, the locals do not go to Disney if it drops below 50.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Im guessing I've missed it and it's been discussed but for others flying home after Jan 11...

*Disney’s Magical Express Returns to Picking Up 3 Hours Prior to Flight Time Beginning Jan. 11*


http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-hours-prior-to-flight-time-beginning-jan-11/


----------



## Baloo in MI

Waiting, patiently , at the gate.  This is starting to feel real!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Good morning, Everyone!  This is the last weather update I'm going to put out there for people traveling from the mid atlantic and northeast to Orlando for this week's races.  Apparently, the forecast is still up in the air, but the forecasted noreaster between 1/4 and 1/5, is going to come to fruition, and the latest weather models show NY and other big cities northward, particularly Boston, getting drilled with heavy snow.  A winter storm watch has been issued for Boston already for the 4th and 5th.  Further south in DC, Baltimore and Philly, the forecast is still up in the air.  The potential for heavy snow is growing for these areas, but the computer models do not agree on this.  For DC, Balt. and PHilly, if there's going to be a problem it will likely happen between 3 AM and 9 PM on the 4th. We're scheduled to leave BWI at 10:30 AM on the 4th, so this could be a problem for me. Anyway, use or ignore this info as you wish.  Just wanted to let people traveling from these areas where the forecast stood because I don't think the weather outlets are focusing on this the way they should.


----------



## DVCFan1994

On the FL Turnpike headed to WDW!  Been crazy busy with holidays, sick kids, and helping my mom move into a new home.  Now I fear I’m coming down with something.  Hydration and tons of Vitamin C in my future.  My hip has been mostly better, still nervous how the full will go, but I got a 5 miler in while I was in Vero, so I feel good about the 10k.  If I have to walk more than planned for the full, so be it, at least I’m at Disney.  As for the weather, it’s perfect for running for me, though my 10k costume (Buzz) will have to forgo the planned white running skirt in favor of some capris.  I would like it warmer for park and pool time, but I will survive  it’s -8 at home so when DH arrives tomorrow, I expect he’ll find the 50s tropical. Hoping to meet some of you at the prerace meet ups!  Good luck to everyone still flying in.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Im really getting about next weeks weather...should be perfect. Should be hot enough in the sun to hang by the pool, not completely freeze getting out of the hot tub, able to wear jeans all day and not get hot,


----------



## Keels

LSUfan4444 said:


> Im really getting about next weeks weather...should be perfect. Should be hot enough in the sun to hang by the pool, not completely freeze getting out of the hot tub, able to wear jeans all day and not get hot,



For the good of the group, I tested out this hot tub theory last night and it was


----------



## Barca33Runner

BigEeyore said:


> Any hope that the colder weather will keep the crowds away this weekend??



Rain and cold seemed to do the trick yesterday. Just cold today and absolutely no luck. AK is absurd.


----------



## BelleWannabe4

I have a question about Magical Express pickup. We leave on Tuesday, 1/9 and I would really rather not get picked up 4 hours before our flight. We have pre-check and there's really no need to spend quite that much time at MCO when I could be poolside... Do you know if we can get a later pickup time (aka 3 hours before)?

Also, I hate to say it, but I'm rooting for weather in the mid-40s low-50s for the full. And, if I'm really going to get crazy, I'm also hoping for low humidity  I walked a mile to work in 15 degrees this morning and I am ready for some warmer temps!


----------



## rteetz

BelleWannabe4 said:


> I have a question about Magical Express pickup. We leave on Tuesday, 1/9 and I would really rather not get picked up 4 hours before our flight. We have pre-check and there's really no need to spend quite that much time at MCO when I could be poolside... Do you know if we can get a later pickup time (aka 3 hours before)?
> 
> Also, I hate to say it, but I'm rooting for weather in the mid-40s low-50s for the full. That's my favorite running temp because I don't melt but it's not so cold that your joints lock up  I walked a mile to work in 15 degrees this morning and I am ready for some warmer temps!


You can Uber or get some other service but Magical Express will pick you up 4 hours before they haven't been adjusting that at all until they change it back to three hours on the 11th.


----------



## LSUfan4444

BelleWannabe4 said:


> Do you know if we can get a later pickup time (aka 3 hours before)?



No, not with DME. You can take an Uber though.

If your airline does resort check-in just check your bags in at the resort, leave your carry-on's with bell services at the resort while you go off during the day.

When your ready to go to the airport come back to your resort, grab your carry-ons and and take an uber to the airport.

EDITED....we have pre-check as well and with an 8 year old there was no way I was going to sit at MCO for over 3 hours. With them changing the policy back to 3 hours on Jan 11 and us not flying home till Jan 13 we will just use DME


----------



## nervous1sttimer

We are here! On the Magical Express with what looks like a lot of other runners. Beaches and Cream tonight, EPCOT and expo tomorrow!


----------



## BelleWannabe4

rteetz said:


> You can Uber or get some other service but Magical Express will pick you up 4 hours before they haven't been adjusting that at all until they change it back to three hours on the 11th.





LSUfan4444 said:


> No, not with DME. You can take an Uber though.
> 
> If your airline does resort check-in just check your bags in at the resort, leave your carry-on's with bell services at the resort while you go off during the day.
> 
> When your ready to go to the airport come back to your resort, grab your carry-ons and and take an uber to the airport.



Thanks guys! That's what I thought but wanted to make sure there wasn't some way around it. I'll try to convince my boyfriend that we should uber and get there at the last possible second like I am prone to do...somehow haven't missed a flight yet but have sprinted through roughly 5 airports.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Epxo item watch.......Do they have any Marathon logoed polo/golf shirts?


----------



## rteetz

LSUfan4444 said:


> Epxo item watch.......Do they have any Marathon logoed polo/golf shirts?


Of all the things I don't recall seeing that last year.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUfan4444 said:


> Epxo item watch.......Do they have any Marathon logoed polo/golf shirts?



I don't think I've ever seen that at any Run Disney expo.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Yeah, I havent seen them ever either, which is why I want one


----------



## garneska

They used to have men’s polo shirts. My hubby has one from the half but had to be 5 years ago.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

TCB in FLA said:


> So my question is where should I watch my beloved Georgia Bulldogs next Monday?


There will be a ton of fans watching the game at ESPN Club on the boardwalk. I will be there with friends and family for the 3rd year in a row.

*Roll Tide!!!*


----------



## Goofed98

I know they've had Goofy polos in the past, but I can't remember seeing any recently.


----------



## Anisum

BelleWannabe4 said:


> I have a question about Magical Express pickup. We leave on Tuesday, 1/9 and I would really rather not get picked up 4 hours before our flight. We have pre-check and there's really no need to spend quite that much time at MCO when I could be poolside... Do you know if we can get a later pickup time (aka 3 hours before)?
> 
> Also, I hate to say it, but I'm rooting for weather in the mid-40s low-50s for the full. And, if I'm really going to get crazy, I'm also hoping for low humidity  I walked a mile to work in 15 degrees this morning and I am ready for some warmer temps!


I talked to a CM about this when I booked Magical Express and they said that it could be arranged with the hotel once you get down there. No idea if that's true but I figure it's worth a try.


----------



## croach

LSUfan4444 said:


> No, not with DME. You can take an Uber though.
> 
> If your airline does resort check-in just check your bags in at the resort, leave your carry-on's with bell services at the resort while you go off during the day.
> 
> When your ready to go to the airport come back to your resort, grab your carry-ons and and take an uber to the airport.
> 
> EDITED....we have pre-check as well and with an 8 year old there was no way I was going to sit at MCO for over 3 hours. With them changing the policy back to 3 hours on Jan 11 and us not flying home till Jan 13 we will just use DME



Kind of related - is Uber/Lyft allowed to pick up at MCO? Thanks.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Sure can


https://www.uber.com/airports/mco/


----------



## croach

LSUfan4444 said:


> Sure can
> 
> 
> https://www.uber.com/airports/mco/



Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Finalizing my packing today bc we leave tomorrow!!!

Do I need to bring safety pins? 

What's the best way to access the boards on a mobile device?


----------



## ZellyB

PITA travel day today but happily on DME finally. 

Probably won’t make it to our FoP FP+ though. . Oh well, still happy to be here!!


----------



## croach

Simba's Girl said:


> Finalizing my packing today bc we leave tomorrow!!!
> 
> Do I need to bring safety pins?
> 
> What's the best way to access the boards on a mobile device?



You’ll get safety pins. 

I just access it on Safari, Chrome, etc. Be aware though that the boards are always down when we’ll be waiting around to run so if you need to find some info, don’t wait until race morning.


----------



## Keels

Just completed my first Marathon Weekend ritual - the buying of group PowerBall tickets.

This G6 ain’t gonna pay for itself, y’all.


----------



## bellrae

Barca33Runner said:


> It’s freezing and Animal Kingdom is a madhouse. Rest of my group decided they’ve didn’t want to get up early, so we’re going to do, probably/optimistically, three things before we leave. MK yesterday was a dream compared to this.



I’m at AK too, I spent 30 minutes just in the Starbucks line!


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> Just completed my first Marathon Weekend ritual - the buying of group PowerBall tickets.
> 
> This G6 ain’t gonna pay for itself, y’all.



Can I chip in to the group if you win?


----------



## Grumpy_42K

@Keels, play the Florida Lottery instead.
Worth 11 million+ and 1 in 27 million odds.

Powerball odds: OVER 1 in A QUARTER BILLION! 
Seriously!


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Can I chip in to the group if you win?


----------



## Keels

Grumpy_42K said:


> @Keels, play the Florida Lottery instead.
> Worth 11 million+ and 1 in 27 million odds.
> 
> Powerball odds: OVER 1 in A QUARTER BILLION!
> Seriously!



I know, but I want a G6, a racehorse and a boat with my name on it ... I’m gonna need more than what the Lottery can offer me I think. 

#NoMath


----------



## jmasgat

I am sitting here feeling totally unmotivated to travel tomorrow. I can't shake my seemingly minor muscle strains and dread the thought of just plodding through 4 races.  I either need some pixie dust or a whack upside the head to pull me out of this funk--I just don't know which.

On the plus side, I packed everything in my carry-on bag, including 4 sets of race clothes and a bunch of toss gear. And this time I remembered quarters for the Greeneway exits.


----------



## KSellers88

SheHulk said:


> We are enabling owners of a neurotic dog who gets anxious when we pull out suitcases, so I have just been piling stuff up on the furniture in my bedroom. I will literally sneak my suitcase out when she's asleep and fill it up, and then hide it again until I get her to the dog-sitter (my mom). Do we cater to the dog too much? Probably


 
LOL. I do the exact same thing! I will not get the suitcase out until late Thursday night for Friday departure.


----------



## huskies90

Jim Tancredi said:


> Good morning, Everyone!  This is the last weather update I'm going to put out there for people traveling from the mid atlantic and northeast to Orlando for this week's races.  Apparently, the forecast is still up in the air, but the forecasted noreaster between 1/4 and 1/5, is going to come to fruition, and the latest weather models show NY and other big cities northward, particularly Boston, getting drilled with heavy snow.  A winter storm watch has been issued for Boston already for the 4th and 5th.  Further south in DC, Baltimore and Philly, the forecast is still up in the air.  The potential for heavy snow is growing for these areas, but the computer models do not agree on this.  For DC, Balt. and PHilly, if there's going to be a problem it will likely happen between 3 AM and 9 PM on the 4th. We're scheduled to leave BWI at 10:30 AM on the 4th, so this could be a problem for me. Anyway, use or ignore this info as you wish.  Just wanted to let people traveling from these areas where the forecast stood because I don't think the weather outlets are focusing on this the way they should.


What are your thoughts for Hartford/Springfield area on 1/4?  We are flying out of Bradley International (BDL) @ 8:30AM  Forecasts are still up in the air with the latest showing snow will start around 3AM.


----------



## OlieRow

TCB in FLA said:


> So my question is where should I watch my beloved Georgia Bulldogs next Monday?




From Atlanta!!  For ESPN, make sure you get there early, I always remember it being hectic during NFL games.  Another option would be to see if theres a UGA alumni group in central FL/Orlando that is having a big watch party at a local bar. 

This Clemson fan woke up with a sad heart this morning.  My brain know the logistics would have been a nightmare and my wallet is relieved!  Good luck to your Dawgs!!  Having been there the last 2 years, I know it's an exciting time!


----------



## FlashAM7

jmasgat said:


> I am sitting here feeling totally unmotivated to travel tomorrow. I can't shake my seemingly minor muscle strains and dread the thought of just plodding through 4 races.  I either need some pixie dust or a whack upside the head to pull me out of this funk--I just don't know which.
> 
> On the plus side, I packed everything in my carry-on bag, including 4 sets of race clothes and a bunch of toss gear. And this time I remembered quarters for the Greeneway exits.


Are you kidding?! You have worked so hard for this weekend and you are about to see the HUGE pay-off. Not many people can do what you're about to do! It will be a weekend you will remember forever! Have fun!!!


----------



## Keels

jmasgat said:


> I am sitting here feeling totally unmotivated to travel tomorrow. I can't shake my seemingly minor muscle strains and dread the thought of just plodding through 4 races. I either need some pixie dust or a whack upside the head to pull me out of this funk--I just don't know which.



I get like this too, and this dreary weather certainly isn’t helping!

But I know when I get to the Expo and see all my friends tomorrow, I’ll realize how much of a dummy I’ve been being mopey about Dopey.


----------



## FlashAM7

Have they released pics of the shirts we get as part of signing up yet? I know for Wine & Dine they released pics the day before the expo.


----------



## Simba's Girl

huskies90 said:


> What are your thoughts for Hartford/Springfield area on 1/4?  We are flying out of Bradley International (BDL) @ 8:30AM  Forecasts are still up in the air with the latest showing snow will start around 3AM.



We aren't under any advisories...yet. I think this is a cape storm TBH


----------



## camaker

Made it to DME!  Let’s get this bus on the road!


----------



## Nole95

We managed to get all our stuff packed into one rolling duffel that we will check and two carry-ons.  It was a chore, but it is done.  Because of all the extra throwaway blankets and clothes we are bringing, that duffel will be about half the size when we come back next week.  Head to the ATL airport at 6:30 to fly out.  Hope to be a Beach Club shortly after noon.


----------



## gjramsey

Barca33Runner said:


> Rain and cold seemed to do the trick yesterday. Just cold today and absolutely no luck. AK is absurd.



Universal is the same.  Today was pretty dead, and everything was walk-on last night.  Today, total craziness.  Harry Potter lands are just raking in the moolah.


----------



## rteetz

Flight is at 5:25AM! I am ready to go! Can't wait to get down there and have some fun!


----------



## StarGirl11

On the Magical Express! Making good time today


----------



## FlashAM7

So exciting seeing everyone flying down today/tomorrow. Travel safe!!!


----------



## BigEeyore

Really hoping we get a sneak peek of the race shirts! We leave in the morning and I am planning on just wearing my race shirts each day after that race is done...gotta plan the outfits ya know!


----------



## KSellers88

I am so excited and jealous at the same time to see everyone heading down! We don't leave until Friday afternoon (stupid work).


----------



## LSUfan4444

KSellers88 said:


> I am so excited and jealous at the same time to see everyone heading down! We don't leave until Friday afternoon (stupid work).


More time post race


----------



## Chaitali

It is so exciting reading about everyone heading down already!  I'm not flying out until Saturday morning and having a really hard time concentrating at work today.


----------



## FlashAM7

Chaitali said:


> It is so exciting reading about everyone heading down already!  I'm not flying out until Saturday morning and having a really hard time concentrating at work today.


I think that is the case for everyone! I work this whole week and between talking to you all and watching Disney races on YouTube, I am having a hard time concentrating.


----------



## cavepig

Glad everyone is making it down safely, so exciting, hope everyone else has safe travels.  We don't leave till Thursday.  Excited to follow expo adventures tomorrow.
I'm so ready to ditch our negatives & single digit weather, no more running for me till I get there!


----------



## Tennesotans

61 hours until takeoff 

I'm living vicariously through the onsite postings.

What the hell, lets check the weather for Sunday morning... again...


----------



## FFigawi

If anyone needs throw away tips, Wal Mart has some awesome ones on sale. We'll be rocking these on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## rteetz

Accuweather

1/3 - H 50 L 32 81% chance of rain during the day
1/4 - H 54 L 30 Sunny and breezy
1/5 - H 52 L 33 Sunny and cool
1/6 - H 57 L 38 Sunny and cool
1/7 - H 65 L 49 Cloudy

Weather.com

1/3 - H 51 L 32 100% chance of rain during the day
1/4 - H 53 L 31 Sunny with winds from 10-20 MPH
1/5 - H 51 L 35 Sunny with some clouds, winds from 10-15 MPH
1/6 - H 56 L 40 Mostly sunny winds 10-15 MPH
1/7 - H 68 L 52 Mostly sunny, winds 10-15 MPH

Today's update...


----------



## Grumpy_42K

You guys need to start including DATW 1/8 Monday in your forecasts.

It looks like Sunday will be ideal for a marathon and Monday ideal for marathon drinking!


----------



## Keels

Grumpy_42K said:


> You guys need to start including DATW 1/8 Monday in your forecasts.
> 
> It looks like Sunday will be ideal for a marathon and Monday ideal for marathon drinking!



That’s what really important, honestly.


----------



## FFigawi

DATW forecast is for cloudy, mid 70s, and rain in the afternoon. Seems very similar to a few years ago.


----------



## ZellyB

We made it to our FoP FP. Wow!!  Amazing ride

Now eating ourselves into a stupor at Tiffins.  Beer flight and a follow up pint as well. NOW I’m on vacation!


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> We made it to our FoP FP. Wow!!  Amazing ride
> 
> Now eating ourselves into a stupor at Tiffins.  Beer flight and a follow up pint as well. NOW I’m on vacation!


Awesome two of my favorite Disney things FoP and Tiffins!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Barca33Runner said:


> Splash Mountain in 45 degree temps and raining.


You sir are very brave. I salute you.



ZellyB said:


> We made it to our FoP FP. Wow!! Amazing ride
> 
> Now eating ourselves into a stupor at Tiffins. Beer flight and a follow up pint as well. NOW I’m on vacation!


YES!! Thank you for previewing my tomorrow-LOL! I'm soooo excited right now!


----------



## bkrolick

FlashAM7 said:


> I think that is the case for everyone! I work this whole week and between talking to you all and watching Disney races on YouTube, I am having a hard time concentrating.


I'm glad that someone else sits and watches races on YouTube.  My wife gives me crap constantly for doing that!!


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> Flight is at 5:25AM! I am ready to go! Can't wait to get down there and have some fun!



V-minus 11 hours and counting, yet I am still putzing at my desk. I'm ready to call it a day!


----------



## Simba's Girl

huskies90 said:


> What are your thoughts for Hartford/Springfield area on 1/4?  We are flying out of Bradley International (BDL) @ 8:30AM  Forecasts are still up in the air with the latest showing snow will start around 3AM.



@huskies90 Watch(not warning) in the Spfld Area went up around 4pm beginning overnight wednesday into thursday.


----------



## Dis5150

Made it to our airport hotel in Little Rock after a stop for Chipotle! Flight leaves at 6:00am! Well, hopefully. When I did online check in it wouldn’t let me pick a seat because it said I was on standby! Hope I make my Atlanta connection!

Well one way or another I will be there tomorrow!


----------



## PCFriar80

A21 and A22 for us tomorrow on SWA out of BDL.  We'll be a MCO at 8:45 AM.  I'm not sick, my legs feel good, twilight zone marathon is over..... No PR for me on that.  Hope to see some of you at the BC/BCVs this weekend.  Safe travels everyone!


----------



## huskies90

Simba's Girl said:


> @huskies90 Watch(not warning) in the Spfld Area went up around 4pm beginning overnight wednesday into thursday.


Thanks. I don't see the watch posted anywhere. But it looks like it is now starting Wednesday night here. Yesterday, it was Thursday afternoon then this morning Thursday AM now it is starting Wednesday night. I guess my only hope is that like you said the bulk stays out to the east and we can at least get out of there. BDL is usually pretty good with weather.  UGH!!


----------



## Simba's Girl

huskies90 said:


> Thanks. I don't see the watch posted anywhere. But it looks like it is now starting Wednesday night here. Yesterday, it was Thursday afternoon then this morning Thursday AM now it is starting Wednesday night. I guess my only hope is that like you said the bulk stays out to the east and we can at least get out of there. BDL is usually pretty good with weather.  UGH!!



It might be because I live on the very western edge of Worcester co


----------



## KimK2006

14 hour countdown until our flight!  (Husband went to doc today with bad cough.  He has walking pneumonia.  So, he's out for the race.   ) 

*Memory Maker question. * I think I saw somewhere that we needed to add our bib #'s to MM so we could get our pictures.  But...I can't find the email.  Anyone know what I need to do?


----------



## Mickey Momma

Sitting in Atlanta waiting for the last leg of my flight!!  I am usually the one flying down on Friday, so it’s fun to be on this side of things.


----------



## rteetz

KimK2006 said:


> *Memory Maker question. * I think I saw somewhere that we needed to add our bib #'s to MM so we could get our pictures. But...I can't find the email. Anyone know what I need to do?


Instructions will be on the back of your bib and should also be in the event guide.


----------



## jeanigor

KimK2006 said:


> 14 hour countdown until our flight!  (Husband went to doc today with bad cough.  He has walking pneumonia.  So, he's out for the race.   )
> 
> *Memory Maker question. * I think I saw somewhere that we needed to add our bib #'s to MM so we could get our pictures.  But...I can't find the email.  Anyone know what I need to do?




It should say on the back of your bib exactly what you enter to get your pics added to your account.


----------



## courtneybeth

Hoping to see some of you at the expo tomorrow. Have early admission so I’ll try to share some pics of things if they’re not shared from rundisney or others also in the retreat.


----------



## bearsgirl

courtneybeth said:


> Hoping to see some of you at the expo tomorrow. Have early admission so I’ll try to share some pics of things if they’re not shared from rundisney or others also in the retreat.



I also have early admission but didn’t receive any email from rD indicating that – – did you?


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Well, I bit the bullet late this afternoon, and moved my flight up a day and added a night to my room because of this oncoming snowstorm.  Not taking any chances of having my flight cancelled and not being able to get out for two days or so because of backed up air travelers.  I've worked too hard to miss this.  The anticipation is about to kill me!  Just want to settle into my room, and try to relax a bit.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## lahobbs4

I've been completely MIA since October. Husband and I were signed up to do the full (last year I ran the full because my half was cancelled, and this was to be my first 'real' marathon) but plans have changed. My FIL was diagnosed with stage 4 colon cancer in September and we made the choice to forgo hours of training to spend lots of time and energy on him. We knew it would be difficult to train mentally. It was 100% the best decision, but I have had some serious envy and disappointment.

I'm back today to wish you all the most wonderful marathon weekend! It changed my life last year and I cannot wait to be back in 2019 for that redemption marathon!


----------



## jAcKs_x0

lahobbs4 said:


> I've been completely MIA since October. Husband and I were signed up to do the full (last year I ran the full because my half was cancelled, and this was to be my first 'real' marathon) but plans have changed. My FIL was diagnosed with stage 4 colon cancer in September and we made the choice to forgo hours of training to spend lots of time and energy on him. We knew it would be difficult to train mentally. It was 100% the best decision, but I have had some serious envy and disappointment.
> 
> I'm back today to wish you all the most wonderful marathon weekend! It changed my life last year and I cannot wait to be back in 2019 for that redemption marathon!



So incredibly sorry for you and your family. I wish you nothing but rest and healing during this difficult time. I work in cancer research, specifically with colon and appendiceal cancers, so my heart goes out to you. Thank you for taking a moment to spread some cheer


----------



## michigandergirl

Flight leaves at 6:25am tomorrow! Pretty sure it's going to take a Christmas miracle for my checked luggage to not exceed 50 pounds.


----------



## rteetz

Shirts!


----------



## rteetz

Why are the 10K and half the same color?


----------



## lilmc

I got an email apparently revealing the shirts, but I can't get the link to work and can't navigate to it. User error on my part or they took it down already?

Ok, edited. It's my user error apparently


----------



## FFigawi

U-G-L-Y  those race shirts hurt my eye

My white one and gray/green one are up for sale or trade


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> U-G-L-Y  those race shirts hurt my eye
> 
> My white one and gray/green one are up for sale or trade


Yeah... Not impressed. The only one I kind of like is the red marathon one.


----------



## StarGirl11

I love the Dopey one...


----------



## hotblooded

rteetz said:


> Why are the 10K and half the same color?


I’m just glad the Half isn’t yellow again! I can deal with the cartoonish design so long as the color is different. I have two yellow, two royal blue, one navy, and one red.


----------



## Mickey Momma

I am never a fan of the 5K shirt and white tech shirts never do well in the wash for me.  I don’t mind the rest.


----------



## lilmc

rteetz said:


> Why are the 10K and half the same color?


When I pause the video 1) I like them a lot better and 2) I think 10k is navy and half is black


----------



## courtneybeth

bearsgirl said:


> I also have early admission but didn’t receive any email from rD indicating that – – did you?



Not a single email. I guess I’m heading to the expo at 10am and checking in with my Active receipt. :/


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Yeah... Not impressed. The only one I kind of like is the red marathon one.



You and me both. Goofy & Dopey will end up as throw away tops before too long.


----------



## MissLiss279

rteetz said:


> Why are the 10K and half the same color?


I think the 10k one is purple and the half is black.


----------



## courtneybeth

Shirts are underwhelming but I can see myself wearing them after on airplanes.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Why are the 10K and half the same color?



I believe the 10K is a TCU purple - there were definitely shirts in purple for pickup when we were setting up the Expo.


----------



## JBinORL

Tell me how crazy I am....

DW and I are staying at POR, but plan to drive over for the 5k/10k/possibly half as well. I'd rather wake up a bit earlier and sit in my warm car as long as possible than ride the bus and sit in the freezing cold.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I believe the 10K is a TCU purple - there were definitely shirts in purple for pickup when we were setting up the Expo.


Their video makes them look the same. That is a dark purple then. Not a TCU fan either


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I don’t hate it but I’m so disappointed that the half shirt is black! Based on the medals, I was hoping for red, yellow or blue, and would have been perfectly happy with any of those colors. But I already have a black shirt from Lumiere’s Challenge in 2016 and black is just such a boring color.


----------



## camaker

Unimpressed by the shirts. 

On another note, I’m not sure if I’m getting ready to watch Happily Ever After or Frozen!  Or just HEA while frozen!  The wind is a killer right now.


----------



## camaker

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I don’t hate it but I’m so disappointed that the half shirt is black! Based on the medals, I was hoping for red, yellow or blue, and would have been perfectly happy with any of those colors. But I already have a black shirt from Lumiere’s Challenge in 2016 and black is just such a boring color.



Counterpoint:  Black is a heck of a lot better than white!  Nobody needs to see these bad boys through a wet white tech shirt!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I should also note that the long-sleeved tech shirt from my local half marathon in October is also black. Seriously, any color but black would have been fine!! At least the design is cute.


----------



## michigandergirl

Ugh, why white? White should never be a race shirt...

Kind of disappointed that the marathon one is red because it looks very similar to my 2016 marathon shirt, but I don't mind the others I guess.


----------



## Dis5150

FFigawi said:


> U-G-L-Y  those race shirts hurt my eye
> 
> My white one and gray/green one are up for sale or trade



Lol I only like the white and gray ones!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

camaker said:


> Counterpoint:  Black is a heck of a lot better than white!  Nobody needs to see these bad boys through a wet white tech shirt!


I guess that’s true. I guess I’d rather have black than see-through white. Good news for the white shirt though is it’s for Goofy, so those runners get other shirts too.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

The 10K and Half shirts for the Avengers weekend were also the same colour - and actually the same colour as these ones. Maybe they had a lot of leftover stock with Champion to use up?

But I am convinced they purposely make the “free” shirts underwhelming. They have much better designed ones for sale at the expo for $35 each (assuming this weekend follows the trend I have experienced). Who would buy shirts if the race ones were awesome? I had to buy an Infinity Gauntlet one in California because I wanted something I would actually wear again.


----------



## DVCFan1994

I’m ok with my shirts. Purple is my favorite, so that for the 10k is good for me, and I like the red marathon as well.  

Question: do they have the I did it shirts after the race?  My usually not superstitious self is feeling a little nervous to buy it at the expo.  I guess it’s the injured hip/fighting a virus combo.


----------



## rteetz

DVCFan1994 said:


> I’m ok with my shirts. Purple is my favorite, so that for the 10k is good for me, and I like the red marathon as well.
> 
> Question: do they have the I did it shirts after the race?  My usually not superstitious self is feeling a little nervous to buy it at the expo.  I guess it’s the injured hip/fighting a virus combo.


Usually yes but I would think that depends on stock.


----------



## FFigawi

DVCFan1994 said:


> I’m ok with my shirts. Purple is my favorite, so that for the 10k is good for me, and I like the red marathon as well.
> 
> Question: do they have the I did it shirts after the race?  My usually not superstitious self is feeling a little nervous to buy it at the expo.  I guess it’s the injured hip/fighting a virus combo.



Have someone buy it for you to avoid the whole running gods & karma thing


----------



## JClimacus

michigandergirl said:


> Ugh, why white? White should never be a race shirt...
> 
> Kind of disappointed that the marathon one is red because it looks very similar to my 2016 marathon shirt, but I don't mind the others I guess.



I immediately noticed the same thing. And my 2015 marathon shirt is black as is my 2016 Goofy shirt. Now I get a black half marathon shirt. Not thrilled with the white Goofy but at least I don't have that color yet.

On the other hand, I like the designs as they are very different from the ones I have. I think they are a lot better than the 2016 designs, which seemed like someone had accidentally shrunk them before applying them to the shirts.


----------



## courtneybeth

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I don’t hate it but I’m so disappointed that the half shirt is black! Based on the medals, I was hoping for red, yellow or blue, and would have been perfectly happy with any of those colors. But I already have a black shirt from Lumiere’s Challenge in 2016 and black is just such a boring color.



This. This so much. 
I was looking forward to the shirts matching the medals? Oh well. 

I’ll be rocking out my Star Wars light side 10k shirt tomorrow. Hope to see you guys!!


----------



## r2chewbaccad2

courtneybeth said:


> I’ll be rocking out my Star Wars light side 10k shirt tomorrow.


Is that the gray long-sleeved BB8 shirt? I packed that one and might wear it for the marathon if the temperature drops below 50 degrees.


----------



## IamTrike

I'm okay with the shirts.  At this point I have a bunch of every color.  My favorite race shirt was the orange Goofy shirt from back when they were the waffle material.   I use the black and Navy ones a lot of training runs.  I think I will the grey dopey one a lot too.


----------



## ZellyB

I like the marathon shirt but not super excited about the rest. I was hoping for a better Dopey one, but I’ll survive. 

Also, the wind here ain’t nothin but the devil. Bitter cold wind. Ugh!

Upside loving my room at the Poly and happy all our luggage arrived with our mountains of throwdown stuff.


----------



## CherieFran

Just landed at MCO. Once I retrieve my enormous suitcase, I’ll be a happy camper!


----------



## willieT

Just found the official 2018 USATF certified map for the marathon -- not sure if this has already been posted, but here is the link:

http://www.usatf.org/events/courses/maps/showMap.asp?courseID=FL16092TY

  I totally geek out on these maps; I don't think I'm the only one...

After checking out the details, the mile markers line up exactly with last year's markers starting at mile 13 (actually, at the 20K marker). That 'highly imaginative' 11 mile turnaround provides an easy place to adjust the distance (which is needed due to the new path through the Magic Kingdom).

And here's the map for the half-marathon:

http://www.usatf.org/events/courses/maps/showMap.asp?courseID=FL17092TY


----------



## Grumpy_42K

One good use for the tech race shirts, regardless of color is layering for cold weather.
They are thin, you can stack a bunch of them and they don't weigh you down.
The temp was 0 this morning and I had five race shirts on under a larger sweatshirt.
Green, yellow, blue, orange...I need more reds.

The downside is the static electricity.
I touched the console and ZAP! The TV and Blu-ray fired up on their own.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

@willieT, the "11 mile turn around" should be optional.

If your Garmin shows you've already covered the distance due to poorly run tangents, you get to bypass it.

Hey, a guy can dream can't he?


----------



## Chaitali

The marathon is the only race I'm doing and I thankfully like the red shirt  I don't think I have any red race shirts yet.  I'm sure I'll wear it a lot for sentimental value.


----------



## DIS-OH

willieT said:


> I totally geek out on these maps; I don't think I'm the only one...



Me, too.   Actually bought the display map from 2015 10k route from Theme Park Connections.   It is on display in the hallway again, since I took down the Christmas decorations today!


----------



## willieT

Grumpy_42K said:


> @willieT, the "11 mile turn around" should be optional.


Sadly, many runners treat this stretch as optional -- you can check out the results and see the ridiculous split times from the 10m mat to the HM mat.  A few runners beat me last year by skipping the turn-around.  Not a big deal, I guess, but it still bugs me.  Derek from www.marathoninvestigation.com wrote a few articles on cheating at the Disney marathon, and this turnaround provides a prime location.

I'm going to change my attitude this year and follow DopeyBadger's lead for the 11m turnaround:  I'll use this area to scan for runners I might know and also look for any runners I might be able to catch.  And if I see any cheaters... I'll just let karma handle it.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Question:
If you ride Everest, Tower of Terror, or R&R Coaster does the distance become USATF uncertified?


----------



## DOOM1001

rteetz said:


> Why are the 10K and half the same color?



I think the 10k looks navy blue and the half is black.They're not horrible but predictable,I'm only running the full and the only one I'm upset I'm not getting is the white Goofy one,I'm just a fan of white shirts and don't have a single white one of the 15-20 RunDisney race shirts I own.The red marathon one is okay but for those of us who mostly do the full each year they just use blue and red too much.The black one from 2015 when I did Goofy I liked but that year the half was also red.Even the weird baby blue one from 2014 while far from my favorite was something different,of my 8 race shirts from marathon weekend since 2013 5 are either royal blue or red.


----------



## HooplaFan

How are the sizes running this year?  Is it the same source as last year?


----------



## HooplaFan

rteetz said:


> Accuweather
> 
> 1/3 - H 50 L 32 81% chance of rain during the day
> 1/4 - H 54 L 30 Sunny and breezy
> 1/5 - H 52 L 33 Sunny and cool
> 1/6 - H 57 L 38 Sunny and cool
> 1/7 - H 65 L 49 Cloudy
> 
> Weather.com
> 
> 1/3 - H 51 L 32 100% chance of rain during the day
> 1/4 - H 53 L 31 Sunny with winds from 10-20 MPH
> 1/5 - H 51 L 35 Sunny with some clouds, winds from 10-15 MPH
> 1/6 - H 56 L 40 Mostly sunny winds 10-15 MPH
> 1/7 - H 68 L 52 Mostly sunny, winds 10-15 MPH
> 
> Today's update...



At least it is an improvement from last year.  A bit breezy, but the temperature looks almost perfect on Sunday.


----------



## bananabean

I remember talk of texting the character stops. Is anyone still planning to do that for the marathon?


----------



## Princess KP

JBinORL said:


> Tell me how crazy I am....
> 
> DW and I are staying at POR, but plan to drive over for the 5k/10k/possibly half as well. I'd rather wake up a bit earlier and sit in my warm car as long as possible than ride the bus and sit in the freezing cold.


I have a car booked for tomorrow specifically for that reason. Will make my decision in the morning.


----------



## SunDial

JBinORL said:


> Tell me how crazy I am....
> 
> DW and I are staying at POR, but plan to drive over for the 5k/10k/possibly half as well. I'd rather wake up a bit earlier and sit in my warm car as long as possible than ride the bus and sit in the freezing cold.



Not crazy at all.  I am thinking along the same lines for the 5K and the 10K.  I am staying over at the Fort.


----------



## Keels

SunDial said:


> Not crazy at all.  I am thinking along the same lines for the 5K and the 10K.  I am staying over at the Fort.



Same. I stay at Beach Club and drive to all four races!


----------



## Keels

Grumpy_42K said:


> Question:
> If you ride Everest, Tower of Terror, or R&R Coaster does the distance become USATF uncertified?



I may not be understanding your question, but certification only relates to the course itself ... not an individual’s performance on the course. 

The certifier has measured the course and determined that the shortest route possible will equal no less than 26.2 miles. You’ll see the notes that designate major markers for signage (to avoid confusion or runners getting lost) that helps race directors and their logistics crew make sure that the course is being marked for runners as is certified and denoted by USATF.

But if you ride something during the Marathon, the only thing it truly affects is your finish time. You still will have finished a certified USATF course.


----------



## StarGirl11

Heads up. I was checking the bus start times as I went through the lobby to my room. There saying to be on the buses by 3:30 not 4 for the half and full his year for some reason. Not sure if that means they are going to stop sooner or what


----------



## shoppgirl

Keels said:


> Same. I stay at Beach Club and drive to all four races!


May I ask how long one can stay in their car in the parking lot before leaving for the corrals?  We are driving to do the 5K and would also like to stay in the parked car for as long as possible given the predicted temps Thursday morning!  I'm not sure how long of a walk it is from the parking to the corrals?


----------



## nervous1sttimer

.


----------



## Keels

shoppgirl said:


> May I ask how long one can stay in their car in the parking lot before leaving for the corrals?  We are driving to do the 5K and would also like to stay in the parked car for as long as possible given the predicted temps Thursday morning!  I'm not sure how long of a walk it is from the parking to the corrals?



Since you have a car and (likely) won’t be bringing a bag with you ... it will depend on your corral. I don't plan to get out of my car to head to the corrals until 5:15 a.m. for the 5K and 10K (I'm in B) - I don't really want to be at the front of my corral because I don't like possibly being at the front of a "wave", and I don't like to listen to Carissa for one minute more than I have to. It's max a 10-15 minute walk from your car to the corrals? If that? I don't stop for the porta-potty or anything either and I'm usually settling in to my corral around the start of the first corral.


----------



## rteetz

Boarding in about 5 minutes! Can’t wait!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Safe travels everyone!  I still have to get through today and tomorrow at work before we get up there.


----------



## jaxonp

rteetz said:


> Boarding in about 5 minutes! Can’t wait!



Boarding in an hour.   Expo - pandora -   Bundled up!


----------



## IamTrike

bananabean said:


> I remember talk of texting the character stops. Is anyone still planning to do that for the marathon?


I think it was @camaker that said they were going to do that


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Who is all doing a trip report/dining report for the weekend?

I started my dining report

https://www.disboards.com/threads/y...-marathon-jan-feb-2018-dining-report.3655558/


----------



## JClimacus

As @Jim Tancredi had said, the storm coming this way in the Northeast could change track and get worse. Well, that happened, and what was a predicted 3-5 inches of snow in Boston for Thursday suddenly changed to a predicted 8-12 inches. Delta issued a weather waiver so I was able to change our tix without penalty... we are now leaving Thursday morning just as the storm arrives so hopefully we can get out.


----------



## PrincessV

Currently 45, pouring rain, and a Feels Like of 39 here in west-central FL. Delightful. Roads are a mess, so the drive to WDW should be fun! 

I know I won’t get back to the DIS much once I’m there, so... safe travels to all, and best wishes on all of your races!!!


----------



## FFigawi

Grumpy_42K said:


> Question:
> If you ride Everest, Tower of Terror, or R&R Coaster does the distance become USATF uncertified?



Garmins certainly do not do well on rides.


----------



## cavepig

bananabean said:


> I remember talk of texting the character stops. Is anyone still planning to do that for the marathon?


@croach is the guy doing this awesomeness of character txts, so message him!

I like the shirts, I already have a red mararthon shirt but that's fine.  I agree with those and the no-white, so glad it's not the white one...If I have a white shirt I'm guaranteed to spill on it


----------



## courtneybeth

Good morning everyone! Expo day is finally here. 

Hubs and I are headed to Boma then to drop me off at the expo. He’s going to do an off property bagel run then come back to get his stuff. Yay.


----------



## KattyBelle

Safe travels to everyone today! I'm not running, but will be arriving at WDW Saturday as an early bday present. I hope to do a little marathon spectating on Sunday, just not sure of logistics yet.


----------



## IamTrike

Good morning from the shores Bay Lake! It's grey and overcast, but the rain has slowed to drizzle.    We're headed to Kona for breakfast and then will be heading to the expo.


----------



## camaker

IamTrike said:


> I think it was @camaker that said they were going to do that



Not me, unfortunately. It was @croach that was planning to do that. 

Apparently the wind isn’t going anywhere, either. The NWS has issued a wind chill advisory covering the 5k. Expect wind chills in the 24-29 degree range in the morning.


----------



## bananabean

camaker said:


> Apparently the wind isn’t going anywhere, either. The NWS has issued a wind chill advisory covering the 5k. Expect wind chills in the 24-29 degree range in the morning.



Noooo! I left Philly to get away from freezing windchills!


----------



## Keels

Sure wish I had an avatar to experience the Expo and Freezing 5K for me while I stay in my warm bed ...


----------



## bananabean

Keels said:


> Sure wish I had an avatar to experience the Expo and Freezing 5K for me while I stay in my warm bed ...



Call Disney and ask if you can borrow one.  I’m sure they’ll be very acomodating. That one in the lab for FOP never goes anywhere!


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> Sure wish I had an avatar to experience the Expo and Freezing 5K for me while I stay in my warm bed ...



I thought that’s what @FFigawi was for? Plus he can bring you beer afterwards!


----------



## huskies90

JClimacus said:


> As @Jim Tancredi had said, the storm coming this way in the Northeast could change track and get worse. Well, that happened, and what was a predicted 3-5 inches of snow in Boston for Thursday suddenly changed to a predicted 8-12 inches. Delta issued a weather waiver so I was able to change our tix without penalty... we are now leaving Thursday morning just as the storm arrives so hopefully we can get out.


Southwest just issued a waiver advisory too. Unfortunately all the flights are sold out for today but I was able to move our flight to the 5:45AM flight tomorrow. First flight out from BDL - I am feeling better about getting out than later on Thursday.


----------



## Dis5150

Got a seat on my flight! Now waiting in Atlanta for my Orlando connection! Whoo hoo!


----------



## JClimacus

huskies90 said:


> Southwest just issued a waiver advisory too. Unfortunately all the flights are sold out for today but I was able to move our flight to the 5:45AM flight tomorrow. First flight out from BDL - I am feeling better about getting out than later on Thursday.



I tried to get the 6:00 AM from BOS but they were sold out... so I've got 7:05 AM. I think I'm OK for now as it only should be just starting then or a little later. I hope. I'll be stressing from now until wheels up.


----------



## rteetz

Landed and ready to party!


----------



## Nole95

Boarding now in the ATL.  Security was a nightmare this morning, but we made it to the gate 15 minutes before boarding.  We’ll be in Orlando before lunch.


----------



## ANIM8R

This is our first time staying at SSR. Can one of you seasoned veterans provide guidance on the marathon transportation?

Specifically, we're staying quite a ways from the main pickup point. The registration CM said SSR has an internal bus service that will pickup at the other bus stops (one is very close to our building). Is the internal bus service reliable? Or should I just make that long walk to avoid problems?

Thanks!


----------



## Keels

Parked at the Expo and my umbrella is all the way in the way back of my truck.

Looks like I’m just going to live here for the rest of my life.


----------



## Keels

Nole95 said:


> Boarding now in the ATL.  Security was a nightmare this morning, but we made it to the gate 15 minutes before boarding.  We’ll be in Orlando before lunch.



It was apparently a disaster at DFW too, which is unusual.


----------



## bearsgirl

Does anyone know what the perforated tabs are for on the Half Race Retreat wristband? One says "Half Gift" and the other two are mini 25th marathon icons? It was so cold and wet I did bib pickup and dashed before I remembered to investigate the "Half Gift." Maybe the gift is a Dooney? ;-)


----------



## Greatfalls

ANIM8R said:


> This is our first time staying at SSR. Can one of you seasoned veterans provide guidance on the marathon transportation?
> 
> Specifically, we're staying quite a ways from the main pickup point. The registration CM said SSR has an internal bus service that will pickup at the other bus stops (one is very close to our building). Is the internal bus service reliable? Or should I just make that long walk to avoid problems?
> 
> Thanks!



I stayed at SSR for the 2016 Wine and Dine.  The race buses line up at the central pickup next to the main pool beginning at 3, and each bus leaves when full.  I stayed at Congress Park, so it was an easy walk.  Even if you're in the Grandstand, which is the farthest, you can walk past the LBV pro shop and through the main building.  So unless you're staying in a Tree House Villa, no walk should be longer than 10 minutes.  It's a good way to start getting loose and clear the cobwebs.  Otherwise, the internal buses come pretty often, and at 3-4 am the only riders will be runners.


----------



## courtneybeth

Finished at the expo and some the merch looks cool!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I'm very excited about the marathon shirt!  I love red, and like @Chaitali said this shirt will have a lot of sentimental value as it represents my first marathon.  I'll be wearing it proudly to our Sanaa dinner on Sunday evening!

All of these arrival posts are killing me!  I need Friday to get here now!

If anyone can post a picture of the pre-order jacket, I would appreciate it!  Thanks!


----------



## Chaitali

@disneydaydreamer33 My first full marathon too!  I'm with you waiting anxiously for the week to end so we can get this trip started


----------



## Chaitali

@courtneybeth I love those colors for the Dopey merch!  Did you happen to notice if there was a jacket/hoodie for just the full as well?


----------



## FlashAM7

courtneybeth said:


> Finished at the expo and some the merch looks cool!
> 
> View attachment 291916
> View attachment 291917


Thanks for these.

I will be going to expo tonight. Does anyone want me to post more pics of the race merchandise?


----------



## GTLorenzo

A few questions from a first timer at Run Disney. I'm doing the half on Saturday, but staying off site. Is it better to drive and park or take Uber? What time would I need to get there if I drive?

Any thoughts on clothes to keep warm prior to the race? What time do corrals open and how long will the wait be before the race starts?

Do all corrals start at the same time or is there a delay between corrals? Thanks!


----------



## Chaitali

@FlashAM7 I'd be interested in photos of marathon specific stuff


----------



## FlashAM7

Ok, I will take as many pics as I can while I'm there and upload them tonight around 8:30-9pm. Stay tuned!


----------



## Dis5150

Omg! The line for ME is several hundred people long! My photo won’t upload. It’s to the rental cars.


----------



## Chaitali

@GTLorenzo can't answer all the questions but there will be a long wait before the race starts.  I think the corrals open about an hour before the race start. The corrals do not start all at once.  Wheel chairs and then corral A will go first, and then down the line with a couple minutes between each corral.  When it gets to the back corrals which are really large, there will be a wave release so a couple minutes between groups within the same corral.

For throw away clothes, I'm bringing throw away sweatpants, sweatshirt with a hood, gloves and a heat sheet.  That's for before the full, which I think is supposed to be a little warmer than the half.


----------



## Suz333

FlashAM7 said:


> Thanks for these.
> 
> I will be going to expo tonight. Does anyone want me to post more pics of the race merchandise?



Yes, please!


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> Omg! The line for ME is several hundred people long! My photo won’t upload. It’s to the rental cars.


Yes it was bad earlier too!


----------



## bellanotte10

That’s what my parents are doing. They’re also flying delta. Wonder if you’re on the same flight. I’m glad to have gotten out of Boston when I did! Although I prefer snow to this torrential rain......


JClimacus said:


> As @Jim Tancredi had said, the storm coming this way in the Northeast could change track and get worse. Well, that happened, and what was a predicted 3-5 inches of snow in Boston for Thursday suddenly changed to a predicted 8-12 inches. Delta issued a weather waiver so I was able to change our tix without penalty... we are now leaving Thursday morning just as the storm arrives so hopefully we can get out.


----------



## dzak1717

rteetz said:


> Yes it was bad earlier too!


Wow! How long did it take to get on a bus? not coming in until Friday at 10:30a flight but will keep Uber in mind as option 2 if the line is too long.


----------



## rteetz

dzak1717 said:


> Wow! How long did it take to get on a bus? not coming in until Friday at 10:30a flight but will keep Uber in mind as option 2 if the line is too long.


30ish minutes? It wasn’t terrible but not great.


----------



## Keels

New playlist all ready for tomorrow ... it’s gonna take all the Run the Jewels, but I’m ready!


----------



## digitaldallas

huskies90 said:


> Southwest just issued a waiver advisory too. Unfortunately all the flights are sold out for today but I was able to move our flight to the 5:45AM flight tomorrow. First flight out from BDL - I am feeling better about getting out than later on Thursday.


Our flight out of BDL tonight was delayed from 7:50 PM to 9:14 PM. Not sure why. Maybe the storm in FL. Hate delays, but hopefully we will get out before the storm hits at 1 AM.

Good luck on your flight tomorrow.


----------



## Nole95

Decided before leaving yesterday we would use Lyft from the airport this morning.  From landing to our room in Beach Club was one hour.   Money well spent this morning.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Woke up this morning excited to get to Pandora.  Stepped outside and then switched from shorts to jeans, added a jacket to go with sweatshirts and a rain poncho...  the good news is the rain appears to have stopped!!!

By the way, Pandora’s Flight of Passage is incredible!!  Hope everyone here stayed dry and those on their way have safe travels!


----------



## bellrae

There is blue sky breaking through! I haven’t seen that since Sunday!!!


----------



## Chaitali

Ok, I was looking at the map for the marathon again and saw the elevation chart.  It looks like it's a gradual uphill the whole way.  I couldn't really see the numbers on the side but I'm assuming that it's not a significant elevation change, right?  I've trained on rolling hills in a hilly area and uphills at the end of my long runs but I haven't really run a long run where it's uphill the whole way.  Clearly it's too late to worry about that now but I guess I just wanted reassurance from people who have done it before that it doesn't feel like 26.2 miles of uphill?


----------



## Dis5150

38 minutes to get on the ME. Not too bad I guess. Last people loaded on our bus so we can’t sit together. But we are finally almost there!


----------



## ZellyB

Chaitali said:


> Ok, I was looking at the map for the marathon again and saw the elevation chart.  It looks like it's a gradual uphill the whole way.  I couldn't really see the numbers on the side but I'm assuming that it's not a significant elevation change, right?  I've trained on rolling hills in a hilly area and uphills at the end of my long runs but I haven't really run a long run where it's uphill the whole way.  Clearly it's too late to worry about that now but I guess I just wanted reassurance from people who have done it before that it doesn't feel like 26.2 miles of uphill?



It’s a very flat course. The only notable hills are on some overpasses.


----------



## rteetz

Ok got our room ate lunch and finally leaving for the expo!


----------



## JClimacus

Chaitali said:


> Ok, I was looking at the map for the marathon again and saw the elevation chart.  It looks like it's a gradual uphill the whole way.  I couldn't really see the numbers on the side but I'm assuming that it's not a significant elevation change, right?  I've trained on rolling hills in a hilly area and uphills at the end of my long runs but I haven't really run a long run where it's uphill the whole way.  Clearly it's too late to worry about that now but I guess I just wanted reassurance from people who have done it before that it doesn't feel like 26.2 miles of uphill?



It's flat except for the on-ramps to the highways.


----------



## ZellyB

After a very chilly and wet morning at Epcot we are headed to the expo. Nice to finally see some blue sky though.


----------



## JClimacus

Although the bridge over the river at England in EPCOT can seem like a mountain.


----------



## DVCFan1994

On my way to the expo from MK.  How have the crowds been?


----------



## DopeyBadger

DVCFan1994 said:


> On my way to the expo from MK.  How have the crowds been?



About 30 min for Dopey bib and this is runDisney merch line.


----------



## cavepig

JClimacus said:


> Although the bridge over the river at England in EPCOT can seem like a mountain.


I was just going to say that, it does seem huge, hahaha!

i packed a scarf...this seems so wrong to me


----------



## nervous1sttimer

DopeyBadger said:


> About 30 min for Dopey bib and this is runDisney merch line.
> 
> 
> View attachment 291934


Wow! That would be a no for me for sure.


----------



## ZellyB

I’ll be skipping that merchandise line. Sheesh!


----------



## Mickey Momma

Preorder jacket! @disneydaydreamer33


----------



## girliea

Just wanted to say I am really enjoying living vicariously through all of ya'll!


----------



## StarGirl11

Whomever decided to move the expo bus drop off/pick up I love. It was nice not to walk far through the rain this morning.

They’re starting to set up aid stations. I saw one having it’s tables put down as we approached Epcot.


----------



## SheHulk

Mickey Momma said:


> Preorder jacket! @disneydaydreamer33


I always love the "all business" running Mickey face!


----------



## WDWNY

All the JetBlue flights were booked by the time I was able to try to get a hold of them to switch my flight with the waiver. Fingers crossed ill be able to get out of NYC at 7am!


----------



## Disneyland_emily

JClimacus said:


> Although the bridge over the river at England in EPCOT can seem like a mountain.



The Studios ramp to Fantasmic isn’t pretty either at what mile 23?


----------



## courtneybeth

@DopeyBadger - I wanted to let you know that your estimates were fairly accurate for the 5k and 10k... to a point. 

My running partner and I are both in E for the half and full, but he’s in C for the 5k and 10k and I got D.  

I think it has to do with his submitted POT. He submitted a half of 2:27 and I submitted 2:33. I am capable of a 2:28 half but.... past the POT deadline. So now we are in different corrals. Doesn’t change anything for the plan I had for the 5k and 10k... just sucks we won’t be running together since I can’t move forward and he refuses to go backward.


----------



## ZellyB

This place is a madhouse. Very little signage and no direction to which line you should be in for bib pick up. Yowza!!  We finally figured out which line to get into for Dopey pickup.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

All this chaos makes me glad we won’t be there until Friday


----------



## DopeyBadger

So it took 40 min from that point to get in building.  There are more lines inside.  Like a lot more.


----------



## DopeyBadger

courtneybeth said:


> @DopeyBadger - I wanted to let you know that your estimates were fairly accurate for the 5k and 10k... to a point.
> 
> My running partner and I are both in E for the half and full, but he’s in C for the 5k and 10k and I got D.
> 
> I think it has to do with his submitted POT. He submitted a half of 2:27 and I submitted 2:33. I am capable of a 2:28 half but.... past the POT deadline. So now we are in different corrals. Doesn’t change anything for the plan I had for the 5k and 10k... just sucks we won’t be running together since I can’t move forward and he refuses to go backward.



Yea comes down to bib # for 5k/10k instead of corral.  My guess was about 1650 per 5k/10k corral.


----------



## Z-Knight

DopeyBadger said:


> So it took 40 min from that point to get in building.  There are more lines inside.  Like a lot more.


check your facebook messenger...i sent you a request


----------



## Chaitali

Thanks for the reassurance on the elevation


----------



## Barca33Runner

Incompetence confounds me and there is no other way to describe this entire expo than as incompetence run amok. I’m pretty sure that if it were my goal to devise the worst possible system for the expo that I couldn’t possibly come up with something worse than what runDisney has done here.


----------



## thomas blakeley

Chaitali said:


> Thanks for the reassurance on the elevation


Me and my wife did some research during our training and found this cool site. I don't know how accurate it is but not seeing that line jump sure is nice.
http://findmymarathon.com/race-detail.php?zname=Walt Disney World Marathon


----------



## DopeyBadger

No more lines inside.  Just a little short one.


----------



## furiated

FYI There's a "hidden" photo op with Mickey in the building with the merch and Dopey/Goofy bib pickup. He's upstairs in the corner right above where you exit the merch area past the registers. If you do Dopey/Goofy bib pickup, as you exit, stay upstairs and don't follow the signs telling you to exit outside. Loop around to the front of the building staying on the upper level. There's a backdrop and a CM to do photos. When I did mine, there was no line at all since nobody knew he was there!


----------



## bananabean

Wow.  These lines look crazy.  I was planning to head over around 4 or 5 and hoping to avoid the crowds, but I'm not so sure about that anymore.

edit:


DopeyBadger said:


> No more lines inside.  Just a little short one.



Never mind!  Thanks @DopeyBadger!


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> This place is a madhouse. Very little signage and no direction to which line you should be in for bib pick up. Yowza!!  We finally figured out which line to get into for Dopey pickup.


Yeah this is worse than I’ve ever seen it!


----------



## croach

Disneyland_emily said:


> The Studios ramp to Fantasmic isn’t pretty either at what mile 23?



Yeah this one always looks like a mountain when you turn that corner. That’s where Oswald has been recently too.


----------



## Nole95

Definitely chaos.  No queue lines set up to get in just to pick up Dopey and Goofy stuff.  Luckily everyone is managing to keep the queue organized.  They then make you exit the building and get in a huge line to re-enter the same building just to get to official merchandise.  It’s a mess.  Got here at the same time last year and did not wait in a line like this.  This change is not for the better.

Also heard someone mention that there were really long waits to check out.  I’ll see once I get in.


----------



## rteetz

furiated said:


> FYI There's a "hidden" photo op with Mickey in the building with the merch and Dopey/Goofy bib pickup. He's upstairs in the corner right above where you exit the merch area past the registers. If you do Dopey/Goofy bib pickup, as you exit, stay upstairs and don't follow the signs telling you to exit outside. Loop around to the front of the building staying on the upper level. There's a backdrop and a CM to do photos. When I did mine, there was no line at all since nobody knew he was there!


Thanks!


----------



## FlashAM7

Wow, that line looks insane! What is the difference between this year and last year? More runners this year?


----------



## LdyStormy76

bearsgirl said:


> Does anyone know what the perforated tabs are for on the Half Race Retreat wristband? One says "Half Gift" and the other two are mini 25th marathon icons? It was so cold and wet I did bib pickup and dashed before I remembered to investigate the "Half Gift." Maybe the gift is a Dooney? ;-)



Second this question for anyone still at the expo.  Really do not want to go back.  At 10 am the 5k pickup area was trying to blow away.....


----------



## rteetz

FlashAM7 said:


> Wow, that line looks insane! What is the difference between this year and last year? More runners this year?


I believe it is more but not that much more. This is crazy!


----------



## MissLiss279

I’m in Corral B and not C for the 5 & 10k!


----------



## FlashAM7

rteetz said:


> I believe it is more but not that much more. This is crazy!


Must just be bad luck with a lot of the runners showing up at the same time?


----------



## Nole95

Barca33Runner said:


> Incompetence confounds me and there is no other way to describe this entire expo than as incompetence run amok. I’m pretty sure that if it were my goal to devise the worst possible system for the expo that I couldn’t possibly come up with something worse than what runDisney has done here.



This is our fourth marathon weekend and this is by far the worst Expo experience we’ve ever had.  Just incompetence and piss poor planning at every turn.


----------



## Chaitali

thomas blakeley said:


> Me and my wife did some research during our training and found this cool site. I don't know how accurate it is but not seeing that line jump sure is nice.
> http://findmymarathon.com/race-detail.php?zname=Walt Disney World Marathon



That was a cool site, thanks!


----------



## ZellyB

24 minutes to get our Dopey bib and a few more to get our shirts.  Not bad really after the initial mass confusion. But no way I would get in that line for runDisney merch!


----------



## ZellyB

@DopeyBadger just for your data we are D for Dopey and B for 5k/10k.


----------



## DVCFan1994

I got in the merch line at 2:45.  I have no where else to be until 5, so I’m giving it a go.  If I’m not at least approaching the front by 3:30 I’m out.  I can’t come back another day, so this is my chance.  This weekend is likely a one and done for me, so it’s worth a try.


----------



## Keels

Y’ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desdemona924

JClimacus said:


> Although the bridge over the river at England in EPCOT can seem like a mountain.



I'm pretty sure this is 'hill' where a cast member told me last year, "You're almost there, this is your last uphill."


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> 24 minutes to get our Dopey bib and a few more to get our shirts.  Not bad really after the initial mass confusion. But no way I would get in that line for runDisney merch!


I’m a sucker I’m standing in line.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> I’m a sucker I’m standing in line.



Good luck!  We’ve got dinner reservations anyway so no time even if I wanted to. 

@Keels I want that beer!


----------



## FlashAM7

Maybe next year they will start distributing fastpasses to get into the expo LOL


----------



## DVCFan1994

rteetz said:


> I’m a sucker I’m standing in line.


It’s moving better than I expected at least.


----------



## WDWNY

The flight I wanted opened up on JetBlue so I'll be flying into TPA tonight!! Wohoo. Only took 2 hours lol


----------



## rteetz

DVCFan1994 said:


> It’s moving better than I expected at least.


Yeah I agree.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Only 2xl male Dopey jackets.  Never restocked after over an hour inside


----------



## bearsgirl

LdyStormy76 said:


> Second this question for anyone still at the expo.  Really do not want to go back.  At 10 am the 5k pickup area was trying to blow away.....



Hoping @courtneybeth can explain it to us


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> Only 2xl male Dopey jackets.  Never restocked after over an hour inside


Well that sucks...


----------



## Nole95

Near the front now.  Estimate it will be an hour of waiting by the time we get in.  We started in line back by the porta potties.


----------



## Disney at Heart

The lines seemed bad last year and this year to me. The difference is that I got into that hour+ merch line last year, and this year, Nope! Although we got in a line to get into HP Center today, it moved quickly and once inside, there was only one other person in my bib pick-up line. Dopey, I’m coming for you!


----------



## Barca33Runner

I got my mom a Dooney purse for Christmas, we abandoned the prepaid merch line and will come back another time. I realize this is the busiest period, but there has to be a better way to organize things. Very disappointed that runDisney is continually getting worse at planning their weekends and no longer seems to care about the experiences of their runners.

We’re out for the day. Took us a little over an hour to park and pick up bibs. I guess it’s my fault for having plans other than standing in lines all afternoon and expecting a base level of competence and pride in their product from runDisney.


----------



## rteetz

RunDisney should sell stuff food and drinks in this line they would make big money. I’d love something to drink right now.


----------



## camaker

Wow! My original plan was to let the initial rush die down and head over there about now thinking it would be much better. I got bored in the room with the rain and cold this morning and decided to go over early. Got there around 11:45 just as they were letting general (non-Race Retreat) runners in. Had a few minutes in the line to get to bib pickup but there was no merch line afterwards. It was crowded but you could walk right in. I guess it just goes to show you never can tell with these things!


----------



## rteetz

Seeing reports that most Dopey stuff is sold out. I’m not happy...


----------



## lhermiston

I couldn't resist! Marathon Weekend 2019 thread is up. I'll continue with Sundays are for Disney there starting this Sunday.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/marathon-weekend-2019.3655674/


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Seeing reports that most Dopey stuff is sold out. I’m not happy...



That's bogus, man. Sorry to hear it. It'll still be a great weekend!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> That's bogus, man. Sorry to hear it. It'll still be a great weekend!


Yeah... I guess I’ll save some money.


----------



## JClimacus

My flight out of Boston tomorrow morning was just cancelled. Looking for alternatives. Might have to drive 3 hours to Burlington VT. Or I may try to cancel the whole trip. Bummer


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Yeah... I guess I’ll save some money.



Just put that toward D23, man!


----------



## FlashAM7

rteetz said:


> Yeah... I guess I’ll save some money.


It's really disappointing that they are running out of merch on the first day of the Expo. Such an important event(s) for many people.


----------



## Nole95

It’s horrible inside.  You get in the building and have to wait in another line.  Checkout line also looks horrible.  Have never seen it this bad.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Is the chaos of today normal for all runDisney events?


----------



## DVCFan1994

I just got in to the next large indoor line.  And the checkout line is insanity.  Gonna have to find what I want quick.


----------



## Nole95

I’m not sure what the issue is, but this is an absolute disorganized mess.  I’ll be emailing RD when this weekend is done.


----------



## KSellers88

If stuff is selling out now it'll probably look like Old Navy on $1 flip flop day by the time I get there Saturday.


----------



## FlashAM7

Nole95 said:


> I’m not sure what the issue is, but this is an absolute disorganized mess.  I’ll be emailing RD when this weekend is done.


Everything from the corral issues to the Expo have been a mess. Hopefully this is not a sign of things to come for the actual races... Absolutely no reason to not be prepared.


----------



## Nole95

Line to check out once in is about 30 minutes at least.  Dopey magnets gone.


----------



## rteetz

Nole95 said:


> Line to check out once in is about 30 minutes at least.  Dopey magnets gone.


Of course they are... I’m really hating this.


----------



## FlashAM7

So I just found out - a lot of the Disney blogging sites (non-runners) are apparently at the Expo and buying the maximum quantity of certain merchandise to resell on eBay. That's awful if true.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’m sorry that my posts have been negative today. Contrary to appearances, thanks to a terrible case of RBF and a little bit of Eeyore-itis, I mostly make the best of most situations and find the good in most things. Today was terribly disappointing.

I felt very bad for all of the volunteers that were taking the brunt of the (justified) anger and disappointment from runners while anyone who had anything to do with this mess was hiding. Sorry to read that so many others shared my disappointment.


----------



## DVCFan1994

What are the chances that it will be way better tomorrow?  Or that things will be restocked overnight?  I just checked my FPs and meals and I could maybe squeeze a trip in between 2 and 4:30, but I wont spend another 90 minutes in line again.


----------



## Nole95

They’re now restocking Dopey merch.


----------



## rteetz

FlashAM7 said:


> So I just found out - a lot of the Disney blogging sites (non-runners) are apparently at the Expo and buying the maximum quantity of certain merchandise to resell on eBay. That's awful if true.


It’s not Disney blogging sites but yes lots of personal shoppers and ebayers come and buy boat loads to sell online. It happens every time.


----------



## rteetz

Nole95 said:


> They’re now restocking Dopey merch.


Ok this line needs to get moving!


----------



## cavepig

I wonder if the rain held people back from showing up as early to pre-line up like in the past?  Sorry it such long lines and stuff running out for you all.


----------



## LdyStormy76

FlashAM7 said:


> So I just found out - a lot of the Disney blogging sites (non-runners) are apparently at the Expo and buying the maximum quantity of certain merchandise to resell on eBay. That's awful if true.



A runner that I was in line with said the same thing - and she said people should have to provide proof of running/bib to get in on day one so that runners can get the stuff first.


----------



## rteetz

LdyStormy76 said:


> A runner that I was in line with said the same thing - and she said people should have to provide proof of running/bib to get in on day one so that runners can get the stuff first.


Or put limits on merch. Why should people be allowed to buy 20 of the same items.


----------



## cavepig

JClimacus said:


> My flight out of Boston tomorrow morning was just cancelled. Looking for alternatives. Might have to drive 3 hours to Burlington VT. Or I may try to cancel the whole trip. Bummer


Oh no I'm so sorry, I hope you can get out somehow somewhere.


----------



## courtneybeth

LdyStormy76 said:


> Second this question for anyone still at the expo.  Really do not want to go back.  At 10 am the 5k pickup area was trying to blow away.....



You will get the gift on the day of your retreat. Just go to the tent - may be before or after you finish. Not sure but they will take care of the tags for you on the band. 

No more scary expo!


----------



## FlashAM7

rteetz said:


> It’s not Disney blogging sites but yes lots of personal shoppers and ebayers come and buy boat loads to sell online. It happens every time.


It doesn't seem right to me that anyone off the street can take away merchandise and cause extra wait times from actual participants just because they want to profit on eBay. They should reserve it for the runners, and then on the last day open it up to the public to buy any merch left available.


----------



## rteetz

FlashAM7 said:


> It doesn't seem right to me that anyone off the street can take away merchandise and cause extra wait times from actual participants just because they want to profit on eBay. They should reserve it for the runners, and then on the last day open it up to the public to buy any merch left available.


I agree but it’s always been this way.


----------



## JClimacus

cavepig said:


> Oh no I'm so sorry, I hope you can get out somehow somewhere.



The option is to drive 3.5 hours to Burlington and fly out of there. Of course that includes a 3.5 hour drive on the way back as well. The question is whether I'm up for that.


----------



## Dis5150

Heading into the expo if our bus ever makes it into the drop off area.


----------



## Ariel484

FlashAM7 said:


> It doesn't seem right to me that anyone off the street can take away merchandise and cause extra wait times from actual participants just because they want to profit on eBay. They should reserve it for the runners, and then on the last day open it up to the public to buy any merch left available.


Unfortnately, runDisney doesn’t care who buys the merchandise, just that someone does. I wish they had more pre-order options (that you can see ahead of time) and everything available to order online after (but then most of us would skip the expo, so the vendors who paid for booths wouldn’t be happy). I REFUSE to pay for early access, so if that means less merch for me, fine. 

It’s crappy for sure.  I’d highly encourage people to email runDisney with your feedback.


----------



## FlashAM7

Looks like they're already up....


----------



## Ariel484

$800 for the marathon medal seems...ambitious.

EDIT: and they can’t even throw in free shipping?


----------



## Nole95

Total time from what I got in line outside, shopped and went through the checkout line inside was 2 hours.  In line at 2:27 and out at 4:27.


----------



## FlashAM7

Ariel484 said:


> Unfortnately, runDisney doesn’t care who buys the merchandise, just that someone does. I wish they had more pre-order options (that you can see ahead of time) and everything available to order online after (but then most of us would skip the expo, so the vendors who paid for booths wouldn’t be happy). I REFUSE to pay for early access, so if that means less merch for me, fine.
> 
> It’s crappy for sure.  I’d highly encourage people to email runDisney with your feedback.


Depending on my experience when I get there in a few hours l will likely send an email. I actually am friends with someone who used to work as the Guest Experiences Associate at RunDisney and his job was to collect feedback from the RunDisney races and use it to improve future races/experiences. I just texted him joking that since he left, the Expo is falling apart lol.


----------



## bellanotte10

@JClimacus my parents got booted from their 8:00 am flight to a 7:30 delta flight out of Boston. Hopefully you hear soon and don’t have to drive all that way.


----------



## JClimacus

bellanotte10 said:


> @JClimacus my parents got booted from their 8:00 am flight to a 7:30 delta flight out of Boston. Hopefully you hear soon and don’t have to drive all that way.



What day are they flying out? Tomorrow or Friday?


----------



## bellanotte10

JClimacus said:


> What day are they flying out? Tomorrow or Friday?


Tomorrow


----------



## Keels

The Expo was a sh!+show, honestly. They weren’t prepared for a Race Retreaters this morning, so we stood outside and got soaked until they could distribute wristbands to prove we belonged inside. After a couple hundred of us got soaking wet, they finally moved the check-in to a better location.

I got a Dopey tank, pullover and Weekend hat, my preorder jacket and race stuff and was out in 20 minutes ... after they let us in LATE. 

Just got back from a second run at the Expo to do hood rat stuff with my friends, but it was so poorly organized and ridiculous. I’m back to being nervous about the tiny corrals on Saturday and Sunday.

And apparently Carissa is staying at YC/BC, so it’s like this weekend just hates me already.


----------



## lhermiston

Sorry to hear about everyone's crummy expo experiences. It's pretty sad that people take all of your hard work and just try to make a buck off it. Best of luck with your purchases, gang.


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> And apparently Carissa is staying at YC/BC, so it’s like this weekend just hates me already.



Is she coming to the Hurricane Hannah's meet-up on Friday?


----------



## BelleWannabe4

> And apparently Carissa is staying at YC/BC, so it’s like this weekend just hates me already.



I'm so glad that other people find Carissa as annoying as I do! 

Sorry to hear about all of the expo craziness - that all sounds like madness. I'm just hoping that they have an "I Did It" marathon shirt left by Saturday...I apparently placed my order for my tech shirt in a size too small (ugh!) so I'm hoping to get another shirt as a replacement.


----------



## Mickey Momma

BelleWannabe4 said:


> I'm so glad that other people find Carissa as annoying as I do!
> 
> Sorry to hear about all of the expo craziness - that all sounds like madness. I'm just hoping that they have an "I Did It" marathon shirt left by Saturday...I apparently placed my order for my tech shirt in a size too small (ugh!) so I'm hoping to get another shirt as a replacement.



They typically offer a shirt exchange for race shirts if you are willing to go back.  It is in the expo, not where you originally picked up your bib/shirt.


----------



## camaker

BelleWannabe4 said:


> I'm so glad that other people find Carissa as annoying as I do!
> 
> Sorry to hear about all of the expo craziness - that all sounds like madness. I'm just hoping that they have an "I Did It" marathon shirt left by Saturday...I apparently placed my order for my tech shirt in a size too small (ugh!) so I'm hoping to get another shirt as a replacement.



There is a shirt exchange booth in the main vendor room (Visa Center) of the Expo.


----------



## BelleWannabe4

Mickey Momma said:


> They typically offer a shirt exchange for race shirts if you are willing to go back.  It is in the expo, not where you originally picked up your bib/shirt.





camaker said:


> There is a shirt exchange booth in the main vendor room (Visa Center) of the Expo.



Thanks guys. I've tried to exchange in the past and I haven't had any luck yet. I'm also going to be getting there around 2 pm (if I'm lucky) on Saturday so I'm expecting slim pickings overall.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> The Expo was a sh!+show, honestly. They weren’t prepared for a Race Retreaters this morning, so we stood outside and got soaked until they could distribute wristbands to prove we belonged inside. After a couple hundred of us got soaking wet, they finally moved the check-in to a better location.
> 
> I got a Dopey tank, pullover and Weekend hat, my preorder jacket and race stuff and was out in 20 minutes ... after they let us in LATE.
> 
> Just got back from a second run at the Expo to do hood rat stuff with my friends, but it was so poorly organized and ridiculous. I’m back to being nervous about the tiny corrals on Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> And apparently Carissa is staying at YC/BC, so it’s like this weekend just hates me already.


I agree. 

Finally back and on my way to MK.


----------



## WDWNY

Do you guys recommend taking the bus to the expo or driving? I've taken the bus both times I've gone, but I'll have the car this time. I'll be going tomorrow morning not today if that makes a difference.


----------



## jAcKs_x0

So the expo was a bust for me.  No dopey jackets except L OR XL and no or marathon jackets in anything smaller than M. I held up the medium to my body and it reached my knees (im 5’2) so I just couldn’t justify spending the money when it was going to be a dress on me. Poorly executed and pretty disappointed. Trying to stay positive and hope it’s not a foreshadowing of events for this weekend


----------



## StarGirl11

I am just glad I had Race Retreat and came via hotel bus after hearing everything. Honestly the stories I’m hearing reminds me of the inaugural Dumbo. Which I had thought they had learned from...

The jackets were cut really large for some reason. I normally wear large in sweatshirts and jackets. But I ended up getting a small.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

Survived the expo.  Race Retreat for early entry was money well spent.  Staying at SSR and got a little anxious when bus didn’t show up until 9:50 (they said 9:30itd be there). But made it through RunDisney merchandise, bib pickups and part of other vendors by noon.

The one problem I had, which was corrected was shirt exchange.  Doing Dopey and ordered size medium.  Well unisex 5k is too big as men’s size so I went to exchange for a medium.  First Lady would not let me unless I returned all 6 shirts for a small.  I explained sizing was men’s for 5k vs women’s for rest.  She still didn’t care.  Asked for person in charge and he didn’t care either.  He said I should have ordered a smaller size.  I tried explaining how the 5 main shirts fit and you can only do one size. I don’t know if he finally got it or was sick of listening to me, but he exchanged just the 5k for me.  Not sure on policy if they should have exchanged an individual shirt or not, but I’m happy.  I like all the shirts.  Doubt I’ll wear the white though.


----------



## StarGirl11

OrangeBirdGirl said:


> Survived the expo.  Race Retreat for early entry was money well spent.  Staying at SSR and got a little anxious when bus didn’t show up until 9:50 (they said 9:30itd be there). But made it through RunDisney merchandise, bib pickups and part of other vendors by noon.
> 
> The one problem I had, which was corrected was shirt exchange.  Doing Dopey and ordered size medium.  Well unisex 5k is too big as men’s size so I went to exchange for a medium.  First Lady would not let me unless I returned all 6 shirts for a small.  I explained sizing was men’s for 5k vs women’s for rest.  She still didn’t care.  Asked for person in charge and he didn’t care either.  He said I should have ordered a smaller size.  I tried explaining how the 5 main shirts fit and you can only do one size. I don’t know if he finally got it or was sick of listening to me, but he exchanged just the 5k for me.  Not sure on policy if they should have exchanged an individual shirt or not, but I’m happy.  I like all the shirts.  Doubt I’ll wear the white though.



Yeah the 5k shirt is a policy thing. I got told the same thing I think in 2016 and I just decided to live with it.

Our bus was late too (PoFQ) so I’m wondering if everyone got dispatched late...


----------



## bellrae

So just to make sure I am reading the event guide correctly, we all have to board a bus within a 30minute window tomorrow between 3:30 and 4am? That’ll be fun...


----------



## StarGirl11

Crap one of the tags for the Race Retreat gifts came off.And the bands on too tight to remove the band itself and make sure I don’t lose the other one before Saturday. Looks like I’m going by the expo again.


----------



## baxter24

Wow I am pretty tired after dealing with the expo! I ended up waiting in the big merchandise line because I didn’t have anywhere else to be. A lot of people where really starting to loose their patience and I can’t blame them.  What really bothered me is that it seems like RunDisney didn’t expect thousands of people to all show up at the same time. Luckily I stumbled into what ended up being the Dopey bib pickup but a lot of people where confused about where to go. Looking forward to tomorrow morning!


----------



## StarGirl11

bellrae said:


> So just to make sure I am reading the event guide correctly, we all have to board a bus within a 30minute window tomorrow between 3:30 and 4am? That’ll be fun...



Yep and it’s a 30 minutes window for the half and full too. Having boarded late before I’m pretty sure they can’t get all the Runner’s on in 30 minutes.


----------



## JClimacus

So I think there is only one way to approach this weekend. My flight was cancelled and after 4 hours on the phone and web, we are now flying through Detroit and Minneapolis to get to Orlando - a 10 hour trip! I had to make and cancel a hotel reservation for tomorrow (after one alternate flight was booked and cancelled), and since it is inside the cancellation window, I just flushed $180 down the toilet.

Given what people are saying about the Expo, it looks like the organizers may have mailed it in this year. I hope not. And my knee is still not right so I'll be hobbling at some point.

It's time for the full Clark Griswold: We are going to have the hap, hap ,happiest trip since Bing Crosby danced with Danny frickin Kaye!


----------



## FlashAM7

I know there were a number of people wondering about corral changes. I was just able to EASILY change my corral from H to D. I used my 2016 Star Wars Half results to sign up and showed them my 2017 Wine & Dine results and they were VERY nice.


----------



## LdyStormy76

courtneybeth said:


> You will get the gift on the day of your retreat. Just go to the tent - may be before or after you finish. Not sure but they will take care of the tags for you on the band.
> 
> No more scary expo!



Hopefully the giving is after. Not checking a bag and have no desire to carry anything for 3 hours.


----------



## cjgator

The proposed weather for Saturday has me between my normal cold (tights, long sleeves and gloves) and semi cold running attire ( shorts and light long sleeve). What is everyone wearing?


----------



## Bree

LdyStormy76 said:


> Hopefully the giving is after. Not checking a bag and have no desire to carry anything for 3 hours.



It’s usually after the race when they hand it out.


----------



## jmasgat

JClimacus said:


> View attachment 291982
> 
> So I think there is only one way to approach this weekend. My flight was cancelled and after 4 hours on the phone and web, we are now flying through Detroit and Minneapolis to get to Orlando - a 10 hour trip! I had to make and cancel a hotel reservation for tomorrow (after one alternate flight was booked and cancelled), and since it is inside the cancellation window, I just flushed $180 down the toilet.



I would call your hotel directly about the cancellation fee. When my son got stuck in Atlanta with the fire/power failure, Hilton agreed to waive the cancellation fee. It can't hurt to try--this is a big storm, and everyone's plans are getting mucked up, so maybe they'll be flexible. Good luck with your travel.


----------



## bellrae

StarGirl11 said:


> Yep and it’s a 30 minutes window for the half and full too. Having boarded late before I’m pretty sure they can’t get all the Runner’s on in 30 minutes.



Took this morning bus driver more than 30 minutes to get from Wilderness Lodge to the right spot at contemporary for the next stop...


----------



## Mickey Momma

Somebody please remind me where the meet-up tomorrow morning is?  I promise to screenshot it this time.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Mickey Momma said:


> Somebody please remind me where the meet-up tomorrow morning is?  I promise to screenshot it this time.



Reminder for tomorrow's meet up!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Just finished dinner at Sanaa. Not as stuffed as I was after Boma, but I’m glad it’s a 5k tomorrow and not a marathon.


----------



## michigandergirl

Went to the expo at 5:00 today and that merch line was absolutely ridiculous! After a long day of travel, I was not going to wait. Maybe I’ll go back later in the week.


----------



## ef22

Good luck to everyone tomorrow!!!


----------



## Poutine

OrangeBirdGirl said:


> Survived the expo.  Race Retreat for early entry was money well spent.  Staying at SSR and got a little anxious when bus didn’t show up until 9:50 (they said 9:30itd be there). But made it through RunDisney merchandise, bib pickups and part of other vendors by noon.
> 
> The one problem I had, which was corrected was shirt exchange.  Doing Dopey and ordered size medium.  Well unisex 5k is too big as men’s size so I went to exchange for a medium.  First Lady would not let me unless I returned all 6 shirts for a small.  I explained sizing was men’s for 5k vs women’s for rest.  She still didn’t care.  Asked for person in charge and he didn’t care either.  He said I should have ordered a smaller size.  I tried explaining how the 5 main shirts fit and you can only do one size. I don’t know if he finally got it or was sick of listening to me, but he exchanged just the 5k for me.  Not sure on policy if they should have exchanged an individual shirt or not, but I’m happy.  I like all the shirts.  Doubt I’ll wear the white though.


Yeah, that is an issue they've had...would be nice is they had womens t-shirts for the 5k


----------



## girlwithmickeytattoo

emilyindisney said:


> Getting ‘de-iced’ and then ready for take-off from CT. Safe travels everyone and see you in Florida!


I went through the same thing out of Hartford Tuesday


----------



## Dis5150

michigandergirl said:


> Went to the expo at 5:00 today and that merch line was absolutely ridiculous! After a long day of travel, I was not going to wait. Maybe I’ll go back later in the week.



We left at 5:00 after getting our bibs and braving the general expo merch. DD28 got smacked in the face by a guy speaking German who just walked off without saying anything. Saw the official merch line and left. #somuchnope Maybe tomorrow or Friday.

ETA: good night all! See you Dopes tomorrow!


----------



## croach

JClimacus said:


> My flight out of Boston tomorrow morning was just cancelled. Looking for alternatives. Might have to drive 3 hours to Burlington VT. Or I may try to cancel the whole trip. Bummer



Man that sucks! No weather here but hoping cancellations don’t mess things up for flights on Friday. 



Ariel484 said:


> $800 for the marathon medal seems...ambitious.
> 
> EDIT: and they can’t even throw in free shipping?



I’ll gladly sell mine for $799 with free shipping.




camaker said:


> Is she coming to the Hurricane Hannah's meet-up on Friday?



#cancelled


----------



## Bree

So even though I’m not running I braved the expo today.  It was one big disorganized mess.  The line cutting, pushing, shoving and all out rudeness of other shoppers was ridiculous.  I thought PHM was bonkers, but today was awful. I might have lost while waiting to have KT tape put on.  I was next in line when a group of 6 people shoved past me to grab the open seat!  I didn’t even bother getting in the RD merchandise line.


----------



## garneska

Question: I normally don’t have to bag check but DH and I are both running the marathon this year. We did not get stickers for our bags. How will bag check work?


----------



## camaker

garneska said:


> Question: I normally don’t have to bag check but DH and I are both running the marathon this year. We did not get stickers for our bags. How will bag check work?



They stopped giving out stickers some time ago. I think they just write your bib# on the bag with Sharpie when you drop it off.


----------



## bananabean

Me at Sweet Tomatoes tonight: don’t eat too much. It’s just a 5k. You don’t need to carbo load and you don’t want to still feel full in the morning.

Also me at Sweet Tomatoes tonight: nah. Eat all the food!


----------



## garneska

Thanks @camaker was checking.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Never thought I’d regret not being able to run in my Eeyore onesie, but I’m really wishing I had it for tomorrow.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Once I finally made it through line there was the frantic dash for merch, then the crazy line to pay, then rushing back to OKW to change my socks and shoes soaked from a morning at MK.  Then dashed to Disney Springs, and made it to Boathouse for dinner with 30 seconds to spare.  All told I was at WWoS for just shy of 4 hours.  Totally ridiculous, but I did get the tervis tumbler I have failed to get in three princess weekends and one Avengers weekend. 

Dinner was delicious, still love their burger and margarita


----------



## sourire

Good luck and have fun to all the 5k runners tmw! 
Had a very turbulent flight in from Philly this evening and glad to have my feet on the ground in Orlando now!


----------



## courtneybeth

I can’t sleep. I have the Disney info station playing with the music to relax but all I keep seeing is the weather

Yikes! 

Hope to be asleep soon but if not, anyone want to head to MK for some 2am EMH?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I'm happy.  My husband is now getting off of work at 3:30PM instead of later!  We'll get there before 8pm now tomorrow!


----------



## StarGirl11

I can’t decide whether I’m dreading or excited for tomorrow. On one hand yeah 5k! On the other this wind is rediculous and is turning mild weather freezing


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Enjoy your Frozen 5K tomorrow!  Its like a repeat of the Princess Frozen 5K in 2015!


----------



## Gemini1131

Can’t wait to see all the stories from this week. Good luck everyone!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

5Kers/Dopeys, have a good run tomorrow.


----------



## Princess KP

BelleWannabe4 said:


> I'm so glad that other people find Carissa as annoying as I do!



Ummm...who is Carissa?


----------



## Princess KP

All my throwaways will definitely not be thrown away tomorrow.


----------



## Ariel484

Princess KP said:


> Ummm...who is Carissa?


The blond rD announcer, also the woman in the DME TV video.


----------



## Ariel484

Have fun, good luck and stay warm this weekend everyone!


----------



## Baloo in MI

7 minutes from mandatory lights out time.  Just wanted to send out a good luck to all the Dopey and 5K runners!  After all the training, organizing, planning, reserving/cancelling/re-reserving, and tapering it is finally time!  Have a great race.


----------



## Keels

Ryan was my hero today.


----------



## bryana

Sorry to hear about all of the expo madness today!

Good luck and have fun during the 5K tomorrow to all running!

Cannot wait to get down there on Friday morning. I might die of jealousy in the meantime. @Keels - you're making me want to bail on my AK FPs and come to the HH meet up instead.


----------



## Keels

FlashAM7 said:


> I know there were a number of people wondering about corral changes. I was just able to EASILY change my corral from H to D. I used my 2016 Star Wars Half results to sign up and showed them my 2017 Wine & Dine results and they were VERY nice.



Nice!! What color sticker did you get??


----------



## ywgckp

Good luck to all you 5K'ers tomorrow!  I had a smooth trip in from Canada and am busying myself with rides and the family getting ready for my first ever full marathon on Sunday.  Off to the expo tomorrow and hoping for a smoother day than today.

Is anyone else going through hand sanitizer by the bottle this week?  I'm ultra paranoid about getting sick before the race, especially as a health care worker knowing how many viruses are going around these days....


----------



## Keels

bryana said:


> Sorry to hear about all of the expo madness today!
> 
> Good luck and have fun during the 5K tomorrow to all running!
> 
> Cannot wait to get down there on Friday morning. I might die of jealousy in the meantime. @Keels - you're making me want to bail on my AK FPs and come to the HH meet up instead.



YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO!!!!!


I’m also trying to stay up until I have to leave for the 5K ... let’s see how this works.


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> Ummm...who is Carissa?



OTHER THAN MY NEMISIS????


----------



## DOOM1001

ywgckp said:


> Is anyone else going through hand sanitizer by the bottle this week?  I'm ultra paranoid about getting sick before the race, especially as a health care worker knowing how many viruses are going around these days....



I've been a heavy user of hand sanitizers since I got an awful cold after running a cold and rainy race at the end of January last year.The cold basically lasted all of February,it was horrible,the positive was I bought one of those Disney hand sanitizer key chains which I use constantly and it basically helped me avoid getting sick from March through Dec.21st.So about 10 months of not getting sick but the problem is the cold I got around Dec 21st still hasn't gone away,Its at a point where my body fee!s much better than the first 4-5 days but cough and congestion are still lingering.Three days left to get better for the full for it to go away,I've done a half or two with a cold but have always been 100% for my 7 fulls.With this cold weather and the cold I'm glad I didn't sign up for Dopey which I was considering running.As I write this I would be stressing about falling asleep,still being sick and getting up at 3am in 30 degree temps,thankfully I can sleep and get better.


----------



## Novatrix

I don't know how any of the other runners traveling out on Thursday to Saturday feel, but after the anxiety of trying to predict for days what Grayson would do, scrambling to rebook to an earlier flight and the sacrifices to get down in time for the race, I don't care if I get swept on Sunday that medal's going up on a wall!

Wishing everyone safe journeys!

And good luck to all the 5k'ers today!


----------



## IamTrike

Bree said:


> So even though I’m not running I braved the expo today.  It was one big disorganized mess.  The line cutting, pushing, shoving and all out rudeness of other shoppers was ridiculous.  I thought PHM was bonkers, but today was awful. I might have lost while waiting to have KT tape put on.  I was next in line when a group of 6 people shoved past me to grab the open seat!  I didn’t even bother getting in the RD merchandise line.


The line cutting was rediculously particularly in the official merch line.  We got in that line shortly after the expo opened people kept trying to skip the line and jump in behind us.  One lady said “ oh no I’m not in line I just want to stand here, I’m not running” we were under the tent about to go into the building at that point and the line stretched out to the porta potties at that point.  When we walked inside she snuck in with us until I called security.  As we were walking in to the building we had a large group try and join our party as we crossed the walkway.

This seems like the worst expo setup that I can remember, but I wasn’t here on Weds last year.


----------



## Tennesotans

3.5 hours until the WDW Marathon Weekend 5K!

Have a great race everyone! :: can't believe its here! ::


----------



## courtneybeth

Rise and shine?

Never really got to sleep but... maybe 3 miles of speed walking will put me to sleep later. 

See everyone soon


----------



## John VN

To ALL, Have a GREAT 5K ! 

McFlurry John


----------



## ZellyB

On the bus!!

Actually not quite as cold as I feared. The wind seems to have died down some. Hoping the wait won’t have me totally frozen. 

Good luck runners.


----------



## SunDial

I know we all do crazy things when we get older but what the heck am I doing out here.  See y'all at the meeting place in minutes


----------



## Barca33Runner

We just realized my sister didn’t get perfect bibs for Dopey. She misentered  her birthdate by a day the second year of the challenge and that is the only thing we can think of that may have gone wrong. May have to brave customer service later today to see if anything can be done. I realize there aren’t really extras for being perfect, but it’s still a bummer.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Princess KP said:


> Ummm...who is Carissa?



TG, I'm not the only one that didn't know.

Couldn't sleep, must be the excitement of the 5K, even though I'm still in North Georgia.

Have a great race!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Good luck everyone!  Have a blast


----------



## JClimacus

Good luck today everyone!

I'll be warming up the snowblower of the expected 8-12 inches of snow today. See everyone on Saturday.


----------



## DopeyBadger

5k complete!


----------



## jAcKs_x0

One down 3 to go!


----------



## Z-Knight

uploading images from yesterdays merchandise


----------



## Z-Knight




----------



## Z-Knight




----------



## Z-Knight




----------



## Z-Knight

5K pics


----------



## nervous1sttimer

Waiting on the bus - hope everyone had a good race! It was honestly not my favourite Disney 5K between the course, temps, and characters, but I stopped for Jiminy Cricket, Vacation Genie, and Horace.

Fingers crossed for a warmer start tomorrow!


----------



## LSUfan4444

That backpack looks cool.


----------



## Z-Knight

pre 5k


----------



## bearsgirl

Z-Knight said:


> pre 5k
> View attachment 292086 View attachment 292087 View attachment 292088 View attachment 292089


Keep sending those pictures! Trying to determine what to wear for 10K and it looks like hats, gloves and long sleeves are necessary.


----------



## courtneybeth

Wowza. That was a cold start but a fun run.  Finished in about 45 mins, so I’m on target for my goal  

See ya later. Time for a hot shower and nap.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Had to wait for the car for my fingers to thaw. Very cold, but very fun, 5k. Seemed like they knew everyone wanted to get warmed up so it moved pretty quickly. Looking forward to the 10k.


----------



## Dis5150

Hey it’s DD28 here. I’m a huge Starbucks nerd, I work there, and I collect the you are here mugs. Is there anyone who would be willing to pick them up for me from AK, HS and MK? I could pay you in cash at the hhh meet up at beach club on Friday or Venmo you the money. Or I’d be willing to meeting you anywhere outside the parks.


----------



## ZellyB

5k done. We had a blast. Stopped for Chip&Dale, Jiminy and Horace and a few silly selfies. Managed our clothing pretty well so didn’t freeze too badly. 

On the bus to the hotel now and then into MK for the day.


----------



## camaker

Well. That was cold. And might be even a bit colder tomorrow. Great seeing everyone at the meet up this morning!  

With all the negatives around the Expo I wanted to give RunDisney a pat on the back this morning. In the past the buses have not been staged for the return to the resorts, forcing runners to line up at the stops and wait for the buses to drive up after all the late corral runners had been released. This morning the buses were already staged at the stops, giving runners somewhere sheltered to sit and wait for the return trips to start. I know I was happy to get out of the elements!


----------



## FFigawi

Wasn't too cold before the start or during the race, but man, I felt it once I finished. Hope everyone had a good run.


----------



## gjramsey

That was cold and fun.  Did Horace have a photopass person?  He was just walking out when I ran by and did not see a photographer.  I got Jiminy, and Mickey, Dopey and Minnie post race.  

I started to the corrals at 5 after 5, and they had already moved the A corral up to the start.  I didn't realize they started moving the corrals up that long before the start.  I saw a bunch of A's having to run around the B corral (or jump fences) to get to the startline.


----------



## lhermiston

Congrats 5k runners!


----------



## bananabean

DopeyBadger said:


> 5k complete!



So the hard part's done, right?


----------



## rteetz

Great race! Got two character stops as well!


----------



## croach

Dis5150 said:


> Hey it’s DD28 here. I’m a huge Starbucks nerd, I work there, and I collect the you are here mugs. Is there anyone who would be willing to pick them up for me from AK, HS and MK? I could pay you in cash at the hhh meet up at beach club on Friday or Venmo you the money. Or I’d be willing to meeting you anywhere outside the parks.



I can try and help you out but I don’t get there until tomorrow afternoon. When do you leave for home?


----------



## Barca33Runner

FFigawi said:


> Wasn't too cold before the start or during the race, but man, I felt it once I finished. Hope everyone had a good run.
> 
> View attachment 292094 View attachment 292095



I thought that was you and your group in the corrals (the sweaters gave it away). I couldn’t work past my anxiety to say hello.


----------



## Dis5150

croach said:


> I can try and help you out but I don’t get there until tomorrow afternoon. When do you leave for home?



We don’t leave until Tuesday so that would be great! Thanks so much! “I don’t know you, but I love you” -DD28


----------



## baxter24

That was a fun 5k! Stopped for one character stop and a few selfies. Enjoyed meeting everyone this morning!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Safe travels to everyone still heading in over the next couple days! My flight is scheduled to leave at 7:30 tonight. No weather problems here other than the extreme cold, but according to Flight Aware, our plane travels through Baltimore over the course of the day, so hopefully that doesn’t cause an issue. I know the worst of the storm is away from there, but they are getting some snow and wind. Fingers crossed we make it on time. If we do, I should be at WDW around midnight, and then off to DHS and the expo tomorrow!

Congrats to all the 5K runners! Other than being cold, I hope you enjoyed your race!


----------



## Disney at Heart

Somehow I never saw the meet up. I’ll try to find y’all tomorrow!


----------



## trackgam

Congrats to all of you that took to the Florida Arctic weather today!!! I am nervous tomorrow will be colder but will take cold over the rain and cold from the expo!  See yall tomorrow!!!!


----------



## trackgam

Dis5150 said:


> Hey it’s DD28 here. I’m a huge Starbucks nerd, I work there, and I collect the you are here mugs. Is there anyone who would be willing to pick them up for me from AK, HS and MK? I could pay you in cash at the hhh meet up at beach club on Friday or Venmo you the money. Or I’d be willing to meeting you anywhere outside the parks.


Hey! if you do not get all of them on your trip, let me know. I have AP and we go a few times a month so I have no problem grabbing you one and shipping it.


----------



## DopeyBadger

bananabean said:


> So the hard part's done, right?



For me it is probably the 2nd hardest. Not a fan of the shorter distances.  Just hurts so much.  Excited for the next one!


----------



## croach

Dis5150 said:


> We don’t leave until Tuesday so that would be great! Thanks so much! “I don’t know you, but I love you” -DD28



Are you guys doing DATW? Might be a chance to get them to you if you haven’t got any before then.


----------



## MissLiss279

Disney at Heart said:


> Somehow I never saw the meet up. I’ll try to find y’all tomorrow!


Yeah... I missed it too.


----------



## Dave Rolen

Brrrrrrr. I was warm enough but never ditched my throw away clothes. 5K was managed very well.

Bus question. I was on the bus at 4AM as per the rules. I stood forever though.

For Corral A, from the GF... what is a good time to board the bus. Would 430AM be good?


----------



## garneska

@SunDial what was your driving route from the Fort to Epcot?  did you go the back way and turn left out of the fort or go by MK and turn right out of the fort?


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Barca33Runner said:


> I thought that was you and your group in the corrals (the sweaters gave it away). I couldn’t work past my anxiety to say hello.


I know it is easier said than done as anxiety is tough to overcome, but I will say that John is just as cool and laid back in real life as he is on these boards...a really easy guy to get along with


----------



## bellanotte10

I grabbed someone else’s throw away clothes.... and I wore them the entire race.... it is the same temperature back home in Boston than it is here almost


----------



## rteetz

MissLiss279 said:


> Yeah... I missed it too.


If you were looking after @DopeyBadger left the sign probably wasn’t high enough. I’m not exactly a tall person


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> If you were looking after @DopeyBadger ledt the sign probably wasn’t high enough. I’m not exactly a tall person


Tomorrow you need to pull a Dopey and stand on someone's shoulders!


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> Tomorrow you need to pull a Dopey and stand on someone's shoulders!


I just might!


----------



## hotblooded

Dis5150 said:


> Hey it’s DD28 here. I’m a huge Starbucks nerd, I work there, and I collect the you are here mugs. Is there anyone who would be willing to pick them up for me from AK, HS and MK? I could pay you in cash at the hhh meet up at beach club on Friday or Venmo you the money. Or I’d be willing to meeting you anywhere outside the parks.


It’s pretty rude to ask this of strangers. Mugs are delicate and difficult to cart around, and you’re asking for three from different locations. A close friend asked me to bring two Starbucks mugs back from a trip recently and it was a huge hassle. I did it because I care about her, but I really wish she hadn’t asked. Save yourself and others the trouble, and buy them on eBay.


----------



## TeeterTots

Congrats 5K runners! 

I’d love to see a pic of what the marathon bib looks like!!


----------



## croach

hotblooded said:


> It’s pretty rude to ask this of strangers. Mugs are delicate and difficult to cart around, and you’re asking for three from different locations. A close friend asked me to bring two Starbucks mugs back from a trip recently and it was a huge hassle. I did it because I care about her, but I really wish she hadn’t asked. Save yourself and others the trouble, and buy them on eBay.



She asked if anyone would be willing. People can make there own minds up from there. Really not sure why you needed to put her on blast.


----------



## ZellyB

We tried to find the meet up too and never saw you guys. I think we were in the right spot and there by 4 AM so not sure what our problem was. Lol. We did see @CherieFran this morning though so it was nice to visit with her. 

Hoping to find everyone tomorrow.


----------



## hotblooded

croach said:


> She asked if anyone would be willing. People can make there own minds up from there. Really not sure why you needed to put her on blast.


It has nothing to do with race merchandise and she’s using a popular thread to ask if anyone is willing to martyr themselves oh her behalf so she can save a few bucks.


----------



## JClimacus

Advice wanted:

We are now scheduled to land in Orlando at 5:30 pm on Friday. This makes getting to the Expo by 7 dicey and we are running the half on Saturday morning. I've been on hold on the phone with runDisney for more than an hour. I'm now thinking about the possibility that I'll never be able to get thru on the phone. Assuming I can't get hold of them, what would a plan be if I get to Orlando and can't make the Expo before it closes?


----------



## emilyindisney

I can report a decent expo experience but I’m not surprised that I seem to be in the minority. We arrived by Uber around 11:15 and got in the bib line. A couple minutes later they announced they were making an official merch line so we jumped ship to that and ended up very close to the front. The merch area was very crowded but we got everything we want and the line to check out was long though moved well. I was disappointed in the number of people being rude to volunteers and CMs in the merch area but unfortunately not surprised! 

The 5k today was cold but great! Got warmed up fairly quick once we got going. We even stopped for Horace which was a nice treat because we thought the lines would be too long across the board!

Now it’s off to Epcot, and time to switch over to AKV later!


----------



## emilyindisney

JClimacus said:


> Advice wanted:
> 
> We are now scheduled to land in Orlando at 5:30 pm on Friday. This makes getting to the Expo by 7 dicey and we are running the half on Saturday morning. I've been on hold on the phone with runDisney for more than an hour. I'm now thinking about the possibility that I'll never be able to get thru on the phone. Assuming I can't get hold of them, what would a plan be if I get to Orlando and can't make the Expo before it closes?



Bring your waiver and photo ID and get to the race early on Saturday. They should be distributing bibs only at the runner relations tent. You’ll have to visit the expo on saturday after the race to get your shirt.


----------



## JClimacus

emilyindisney said:


> Bring your waiver and photo ID and get to the race early on Saturday. They should be distributing bibs only at the runner relations tent. You’ll have to visit the expo on saturday after the race to get your shirt.



Thanks... that will be my fallback plan. Given how people are saying the expo is going, I'm nervous about that being organized correctly and hopefully I can get them before then.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Dis5150 said:


> Hey it’s DD28 here. I’m a huge Starbucks nerd, I work there, and I collect the you are here mugs. Is there anyone who would be willing to pick them up for me from AK, HS and MK? I could pay you in cash at the hhh meet up at beach club on Friday or Venmo you the money. Or I’d be willing to meeting you anywhere outside the parks.



Headed to Animal Kingdom now. I will do my best for you.


----------



## Ariel484

hotblooded said:


> It’s pretty rude to ask this of strangers. Mugs are delicate and difficult to cart around, and you’re asking for three from different locations. A close friend asked me to bring two Starbucks mugs back from a trip recently and it was a huge hassle. I did it because I care about her, but I really wish she hadn’t asked. Save yourself and others the trouble, and buy them on eBay.





hotblooded said:


> It has nothing to do with race merchandise and she’s using a popular thread to ask if anyone is willing to martyr themselves oh her behalf so she can save a few bucks.


I'm with @croach - if people don't want to go through the apparently Herculean task of buying a mug, most I think just won't respond to the request rather than be rude themselves and try to embarrass someone.  We get it, you don't like the idea.


----------



## JBinORL

Question to @Keels or anyone else who drives to the race start...the event guide says Epcot Center Drive is closed from 11PM the nights before the half/full to 9:30AM, but the Epcot auto plaza is open until 5AM. If the road to the plaza is closed, how do you actually drive to the parking lot? Or is it not really closed at that hour, they just don't want regular guests driving on the road?


----------



## ANIM8R

Greatfalls said:


> I stayed at SSR for the 2016 Wine and Dine.  The race buses line up at the central pickup next to the main pool beginning at 3, and each bus leaves when full.  I stayed at Congress Park, so it was an easy walk.  Even if you're in the Grandstand, which is the farthest, you can walk past the LBV pro shop and through the main building.  So unless you're staying in a Tree House Villa, no walk should be longer than 10 minutes.  It's a good way to start getting loose and clear the cobwebs.  Otherwise, the internal buses come pretty often, and at 3-4 am the only riders will be runners.



Thanks!


----------



## Mickey Momma

I couldn’t find the meet-up this morning! Tomorrow I hope to have better luck.

Enjoyed the 5K this morning.  I may have enjoyed my 45-minute nap in my jeans and sweater a tad more.

I will be in bright pink fleece PJs tomorrow morning if anybody sees me wandering around.


----------



## steph0808

Sitting on our DME BUS waiting to leave for All Star Sports.  Then expo and Animal Kingdom. I hope it isn't too crazy. 

But heck, I just want this bus to get moving!


----------



## thomas blakeley

Hello fellow Disney Runners! I'll be staying at Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek Saturday night for the marathon, anyone have any pointers in regard to traveling from the hotel to the corrals? We're open to walking if that's a good choice 
Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## SunDial

Disney at Heart said:


> Somehow I never saw the meet up. I’ll try to find y’all tomorrow!



Same  here.  I walked all over looking.  Drove over to the parking lot at 3.  Got a pick with Dopey, Mickey and Minnie though.


----------



## JBinORL

Hearing about the madness of the expo, I didn't really notice any rudeness of people. We waited in a bit of a line for Dopey bibs but it moved quickly and they had people directing. Pickup was easy enough, then we headed downstairs to get our pre-purchased stuff. Most everyone just ducked under the little rope line separating that area from the runDisney merch rather than going outside again, maybe that's what made it easier. From arriving to leaving we were at WWOS for probably two hours.


----------



## SunDial

garneska said:


> @SunDial what was your driving route from the Fort to Epcot?  did you go the back way and turn left out of the fort or go by MK and turn right out of the fort?



Took the route that you were talking about going left and then turning to Epcot but that will be closed tomorrow.   Tomorrow I think I will take the original route you were talking about turning right and then going out and around the poly and coming in from that direction.  

If you would like to ride over with me let me know and I'll come pick you up.


----------



## ANIM8R

JClimacus said:


> Thanks... that will be my fallback plan. Given how people are saying the expo is going, I'm nervous about that being organized correctly and hopefully I can get them before then.



I walked by the runDisney Relations tent this morning (about 4:30 ish)...believe it or not it looked pretty well organized. There was a decent sized line - maybe 50 +/- but there were 3 or 4 people staffing computer stations. 

Nobody looked irate, it wasn't chaotic in the least...maybe that's why I noticed! So unusual for runDisney!


----------



## croach

thomas blakeley said:


> Hello fellow Disney Runners! I'll be staying at Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek Saturday night for the marathon, anyone have any pointers in regard to traveling from the hotel to the corrals? We're open to walking if that's a good choice
> Thanks ahead of time!



I don’t know if they offer transportation but walking isn’t an option. Disney really frowns on that. People used to walk from Port Orleans I think and Disney shut that down with threats of DQ’s.


----------



## Bree

JClimacus said:


> Advice wanted:
> 
> We are now scheduled to land in Orlando at 5:30 pm on Friday. This makes getting to the Expo by 7 dicey and we are running the half on Saturday morning. I've been on hold on the phone with runDisney for more than an hour. I'm now thinking about the possibility that I'll never be able to get thru on the phone. Assuming I can't get hold of them, what would a plan be if I get to Orlando and can't make the Expo before it closes?



Can you take Uber directly to the Expo?  I would think as long as you are there before closing time you can get your bibs.


----------



## StarGirl11

thomas blakeley said:


> Hello fellow Disney Runners! I'll be staying at Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek Saturday night for the marathon, anyone have any pointers in regard to traveling from the hotel to the corrals? We're open to walking if that's a good choice
> Thanks ahead of time!



Walkings not allowed from any hotel I’m pretty sure. If you don’t have a car and there’s nothing from the hotel I would say take a Taxi or Uber


----------



## Greatfalls

JBinORL said:


> Question to @Keels or anyone else who drives to the race start...the event guide says Epcot Center Drive is closed from 11PM the nights before the half/full to 9:30AM, but the Epcot auto plaza is open until 5AM. If the road to the plaza is closed, how do you actually drive to the parking lot? Or is it not really closed at that hour, they just don't want regular guests driving on the road?



I asked a similar question on the driving from Bonnet Creek thread but didn't get an answer.  I interpret the map to mean that you can enter the parking lot through the auto plaza road only by taking the ramp from World Drive going north.  That doesn't require using Epcot Center Drive.


----------



## anitan1

Does anybody know if there are pace groups for the full marathon on Sunday?  Looking for a 3:35 pace group.


----------



## garneska

As for hilton bonnet creek area, you should check with the front desk they have had a shuttle in the past running for the half and the full marathon.  Otherwise, drive or taxi/uber.


----------



## thomas blakeley

Thanks for the responses! They do have a shuttle, thankfully. I'm glad you informed me of the walking that was going to be our go to plan.


----------



## garneska

SunDial said:


> Took the route that you were talking about going left and then turning to Epcot but that will be closed tomorrow.   Tomorrow I think I will take the original route you were talking about turning right and then going out and around the poly and coming in from that direction.
> 
> If you would like to ride over with me let me know and I'll come pick you up.



Yes i was thinking the route past the poly is better, was concerned the back way might be closed to traffic, though in general a better way to go Epcot from the Fort.  I am considering your offer, my big concern is the finish.  I did not want to stand around for 30 minutes when i am done running.


----------



## JClimacus

Bree said:


> Can you take Uber directly to the Expo?  I would think as long as you are there before closing time you can get your bibs.



That's a possibility. I finally got thru to runDisney and they confirmed what @emilyindisney said - that we can get them the morning of the race. I'll probably stay with ME and save the uber $$.


----------



## Ariel484

anitan1 said:


> Does anybody know if there are pace groups for the full marathon on Sunday?  Looking for a 3:35 pace group.


There are Galloway pace groups, but I don't think they go lower than 3:45.  Good luck with your race!


----------



## ANIM8R

Regarding the Expo, it was so weird descending the stairs at the former Jostens (now Visa) Center and not seeing the chaos that was the New Balance area.

I'm bummed there are no NB shoes this year (even though I didn't care for the ones last year). I'm running in my last pair of Sorcerer Mickey shoes - I use them for only special races and limited training along the way. My othere race shoes are the Steamboat Mickey shoes. I think I still have anothe pair after this current pair gets relegated down to "walking around" status.


----------



## Princess KP

Dis5150 said:


> Hey it’s DD28 here. I’m a huge Starbucks nerd, I work there, and I collect the you are here mugs. Is there anyone who would be willing to pick them up for me from AK, HS and MK? I could pay you in cash at the hhh meet up at beach club on Friday or Venmo you the money. Or I’d be willing to meeting you anywhere outside the parks.


I am on my way to MK and will be at AK tomorrow so can get 2 out of the 3 mugs for you. I won't be at the HH but can meet you at Disney Springs (staying at SSR) and here until Monday. I believe I'm on the same character text group as you so message me if that works for you.


----------



## Nole95

Definitely a cold morning, but we were prepared.  Had Mylar blankets that worked great and hand warmers if needed.

Got to MK right at 8 using Minnie Van and have done pretty much everything we wanted.  Next up is AK.


----------



## PCFriar80

courtneybeth said:


> Wowza. That was a cold start but a fun run.  Finished in about 45 mins, so I’m on target for my goal
> 
> See ya later. Time for a hot shower and nap.


I think I may have been on the elevator with you two this AM!  Are you at the BCVs?


----------



## Sakigt

Just left Epcot by car and the lines to get in are insane (car lines). And the traffic to get into MK is just as bad from all front and side routes.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Sorry to have missed everyone at the meet this morning.  DD and I had a very late start.  We ended up getting to our corral just after it was let out.  Close call.  She was super excited and a little nervous.  We had a great  time and this will be a treasured memory for me!  

Hope to see you tomorrow at the 10k meet.


----------



## Nole95

MK is starting to get really crazy now. We’re leaving and heading to AK where we have FPs lined up.


----------



## rteetz

Nole95 said:


> MK is starting to get really crazy now. We’re leaving and heading to AK where we have FPs lined up.


AK is crazy busy.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Sorry to have missed everyone at the meet this morning.  DD and I had a very late start.  We ended up getting to our corral just after it was let out.  Close call.  She was super excited and a little nervous.  We had a great  time and this will be a treasured memory for me! 

Hope to see you tomorrow at the 10k meet.

Looks like this posted twice - sorry!


----------



## KSellers88

Quick question, do the expo buses start running before the expo opens? I am going Saturday and see it opens at 9:30, so will the buses not start running until 9:30? Would it be better to just drive my car? I am thinking some roads will still be closed for the half, but I do not know if that would affect getting to the expo.


----------



## MJ1983

I'm new to this forum and will be running my first runDisney race on Sunday.  This is my second ever full marathon and I feel good going into it.  I hope I can get some help with a few questions as there seems to be a lot of good traffic on this forum.  Thanks in advance for the help!

1. Corral changes - I submitted proof of time from the 2015 Philadelphia Marathon (3:28), but it did not seem to factor into my corral placement as I am in the second to last corral (bib number in the 10000 range) -- has anyone had any luck in getting a corral change and if so how?  I've run 3 half marathons since 2015, one as recent as Nov 2017 and they've all been similar pace.

2. Expo timing - I am arriving in Florida tomorrow night after the Expo closes so I will have no choice but to go on Saturday -- any suggestions on timing to avoid spending all day waiting in line?  I had been planning to arrive just before opening, but thought I'd gauge this forum.

3. Buses to start line - I am staying at the Dolphin on Saturday night and was told that buses will be running to the start line -- what is the recommended time for getting in line for the bus?  Anyone else have experience staying at the Dolphin for a race weekend -- will food be available that early or should I come prepared?

Thanks again!  Looking forward to the race!


----------



## bananabean

Nole95 said:


> MK is starting to get really crazy now. We’re leaving and heading to AK where we have FPs lined up.





rteetz said:


> AK is crazy busy.



It took us 45 minutes to park and get inside AK.


----------



## Keels

bananabean said:


> It took us 45 minutes to park and get inside AK.



I’m in the last spot in the last row in Butterfly.

It wasn’t even this bad for Opening Day of Pandora.


----------



## baxter24

I echo that Animal Kingdom is slammed! The fast pass line for Dinosaur is currently by backed up to the quick service place near it.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Princess KP said:


> I am on my way to MK and will be at AK tomorrow so can get 2 out of the 3 mugs for you..





Dis5150 said:


> Hey it’s DD28 here. I’m a huge Starbucks nerd, I work there, and I collect the you are here mugs. Is there anyone who would be willing to pick them up for me from AK, HS and MK?.



Have the AK one for you.


----------



## Ariel484

MJ1983 said:


> I'm new to this forum and will be running my first runDisney race on Sunday.  This is my second ever full marathon and I feel good going into it.  I hope I can get some help with a few questions as there seems to be a lot of good traffic on this forum.  Thanks in advance for the help!
> 
> 1. Corral changes - I submitted proof of time from the 2015 Philadelphia Marathon (3:28), but it did not seem to factor into my corral placement as I am in the second to last corral (bib number in the 10000 range) -- has anyone had any luck in getting a corral change and if so how?  I've run 3 half marathons since 2015, one as recent as Nov 2017 and they've all been similar pace.


If you submitted proof, I'd take a printout of those results with you to the expo and try the Runner Relations table to see if they can make the change for you.  It's possible they didn't apply because results from 2015 would be too old.    The worst they can say is no!


MJ1983 said:


> 2. Expo timing - I am arriving in Florida tomorrow night after the Expo closes so I will have no choice but to go on Saturday -- any suggestions on timing to avoid spending all day waiting in line?  I had been planning to arrive just before opening, but thought I'd gauge this forum.


Don't go right at opening, go sometime in the afternoon.


MJ1983 said:


> 3. Buses to start line - I am staying at the Dolphin on Saturday night and was told that buses will be running to the start line -- what is the recommended time for getting in line for the bus?  Anyone else have experience staying at the Dolphin for a race weekend -- will food be available that early or should I come prepared?
> 
> Thanks again!  Looking forward to the race!


Buses run from 3-5AM from the resorts.  EDIT: But as a participant you need to be on the bus by 3:30AM.  There's a lengthy walk from the staging area to the corrals so you want to leave time for that.  Personally I prefer to bring my own food for the morning, don't want to depend on the resort in case something isn't available.


----------



## camaker

MJ1983 said:


> I'm new to this forum and will be running my first runDisney race on Sunday.  This is my second ever full marathon and I feel good going into it.  I hope I can get some help with a few questions as there seems to be a lot of good traffic on this forum.  Thanks in advance for the help!
> 
> 1. Corral changes - I submitted proof of time from the 2015 Philadelphia Marathon (3:28), but it did not seem to factor into my corral placement as I am in the second to last corral (bib number in the 10000 range) -- has anyone had any luck in getting a corral change and if so how?  I've run 3 half marathons since 2015, one as recent as Nov 2017 and they've all been similar.



Proof of time had to be from a race run after Jan 1, 2016, so that’s probably why they disregarded your submission. You might try taking one of your more recent Half results to Runner Relations at the Expo, but the official stance is “no corral changes” unless it’s due to their error. Doesn’t hurt to try, though.


----------



## camaker

AK slammed + desire to conserve legs = back to the resort for me!


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> AK slammed + desire to conserve legs = back to the resort for me!


If it wasn’t for my FoP FP I’d be leaving too.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> If it wasn’t for my FoP FP I’d be leaving too.



I really hope that marathon weekend being a week later means the crowds won’t be as bad as what you’re all experiencing. I found them to be pretty acceptable in ‘17. 

Do any of you use Touring Plans?


----------



## bananabean

Keels said:


> I’m in the last spot in the last row in Butterfly.
> 
> It wasn’t even this bad for Opening Day of Pandora.



I’m a row in front of you. Not only was parking bad, but there was a line to get on the tram. It probably would have been faster to walk. 



rteetz said:


> If it wasn’t for my FoP FP I’d be leaving too.



I made my FOP FP. We were 30 minutes late because of parking but the girl was very nice and just told us to be on time next time. My mom didn’t have a FP but she was let in anyway. Thanks CM at FOP!


----------



## Sakigt

My kids are still off from school until Monday so I’m sure that’s part of it


----------



## bananabean

My dad started driving down from Philly to meet us for the cruise. He’s got a fun passenger for the trip. We call his car (a dark blue Prius with a Stitch sticker on it) the Stitch-mobile.  But apparently the snow and lack of coffee has made Stitch rather tame for the ride. Or maybe he just likes to sleep in cars like me.


----------



## rteetz

AK parking is at capacity 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-is-at-capacity.htm


----------



## JClimacus

lhermiston said:


> I really hope that marathon weekend being a week later means the crowds won’t be as bad as what you’re all experiencing. I found them to be pretty acceptable in ‘17.
> 
> Do any of you use Touring Plans?


----------



## ANIM8R

lhermiston said:


> I really hope that marathon weekend being a week later means the crowds won’t be as bad as what you’re all experiencing. I found them to be pretty acceptable in ‘17.
> 
> Do any of you use Touring Plans?


I don't use Touring Planss but (Abe Simpson voice) back on 2013 when the Marathon Weekend was the same timing as next year, the crowds were awesome! Especially Monday after the Marathon (Jan 14th).


----------



## michigandergirl

Disney at Heart said:


> Somehow I never saw the meet up. I’ll try to find y’all tomorrow!



I didn’t find it either, but to be honest I was too cold to give it much effort. I’ll try harder tomorrow.

@ZellyB I saw you in line for Chip & Dale as I was running by, but didn’t stop to introduce myself because I was trying to warm up my toes!


----------



## rteetz

JClimacus said:


> View attachment 292202


This is a 10 AK day.


----------



## lhermiston

ANIM8R said:


> I don't use Touring Planss but (Abe Simpson voice) back on 2013 when the Marathon Weekend was the same timing as next year, the crowds were awesome! Especially Monday after the Marathon (Jan 14th).



My plan is to fly out the day after the marathon, but I’d settle for low to moderate crowds the week before.


----------



## bryana

MJ1983 said:


> 2. Expo timing - I am arriving in Florida tomorrow night after the Expo closes so I will have no choice but to go on Saturday -- any suggestions on timing to avoid spending all day waiting in line?  I had been planning to arrive just before opening, but thought I'd gauge this forum.



I’m also going on Saturday and I can’t imagine that it will be very busy. Definitely not nearly as busy as yesterday and today. You have to figure that by Saturday, the only race left to pick up bibs For is the marathon so that drastically reduces the number of people who may need to be there.


----------



## JClimacus

rteetz said:


> This is a 10 AK day.



Yeah, the calendar is just giving TP's anticipated crowd for the day. Time to tweak the model.


----------



## Bree

Just want to give you guys a heads up. University of Central FL Football is having their victory parade at MK on Sunday at 4:30. They had a perfect season and won the Peach Bowl.  There is A LOT of love for this team here in central FL.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...notepad/os-sp-ucf-parade-news-0104-story.html


----------



## michigandergirl

I’ll be wearing a similar outfit tomorrow except with a grey Mickey sweatshirt.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> This is a 10 AK day.



YEAH IT IS!!!



++++++++++++++++++

So, I have to out myself for something funny from this morning before @FFigawi does ...

Since this is #YOLODopey, I decided to finally follow through with my idea of staying up all night before the 5K. I almost made it ... I fell asleep around 2:45 and woke up at 3:45. I was a little groggy and probably half-asleep when I picked up my #RunSquad at Boardwalk - when I realized that not only did I forget my headphones, I was preeeeeettttttttyyyy sure I forgot to put socks on this morning.

Needless to say, I was pretty excited to discover that during the walk to the corrals that I HAD put on socks!! So, if you heard someone tell “Yay! I have socks on!!”, that was me.


----------



## StarGirl11

At AK if I wasn’t fairly locked into my schedule I might consider hopping. As it is I have my FOP FP and dinner reservations at Yak and Yeti so I think I’m staying.


----------



## IamTrike

When driving to the start of the 10k from the contemporary is it best to go around by POR or to go around by Poly?


----------



## garneska

@Keels, is that like "i put on pants today!!!"


----------



## Keels

garneska said:


> @Keels, is that like "i put on pants today!!!"



Close! At least pants, I prolly would’ve known if hadn’t put them on this morning.

But, apparently I was real sad that I forgot socks.


----------



## Keels

IamTrike said:


> When driving to the start of the 10k from the contemporary is it best to go around by POR or to go around by Poly?



POR


----------



## garneska

Keels said:


> POR



really?  i am trying to decide which way to go from the fort.  i was planning on going past the poly. is it better to go by POR, i can turn off bonnet creek before i get to Buena Vista, is that open for the 10k?  or if i go past POR do i need to go all the way to buena vista?


----------



## Keels

That’s the way I usually come in for 5/10, though they’re basically Six to Half-Dozen.


----------



## Keels

So, in looking at my pictures, it also appears that I ran in my raincoat and not my running windbreaker ... that explains a lot.

Maybe staying up all night wasn’t a great idea?


----------



## FFigawi

Barca33Runner said:


> I thought that was you and your group in the corrals (the sweaters gave it away). I couldn’t work past my anxiety to say hello.





CheapRunnerMike said:


> I know it is easier said than done as anxiety is tough to overcome, but I will say that John is just as cool and laid back in real life as he is on these boards...a really easy guy to get along with



We'll be wearing them before the start tomorrow too, so please do come say hello. Company in the corrals is always welcome. 



Keels said:


> Close! At least pants, I prolly would’ve known if hadn’t put them on this morning.
> 
> But, apparently I was real sad that I forgot socks.



You were even more sad you forgot you beer cup & magic band


----------



## The Expert

Keels said:


> Since this is #YOLODopey, I decided to finally follow through with my idea of staying up all night before the 5K. I almost made it ...



So, aside from making sure you lay out everything you need before 2am, I'm really curious what else you learn from this. The hardest part of doing all three Princess races last year was waking up that early three days in a row. I'm interested to see if this makes it easier for you to crash early tonight, and if so, I may try it myself for Dark Side!


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> We'll be wearing them before the start tomorrow too, so please do come say hello. Company in the corrals is always welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> You were even more sad you forgot you beer cup & magic band



MORE SAD THAT MY #BESTPAL DIDNT HELP ME OUT OTHER THAN TO TELL ME THE TAPS WERE OPEN!!!!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> MORE SAD THAT MY #BESTPAL DIDNT HELP ME OUT OTHER THAN TO TELL ME THE TAPS WERE OPEN!!!!



My magic band has a "no Bud Light" protective field around it


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> So, in looking at my pictures, it also appears that I ran in my raincoat and not my running windbreaker ... that explains a lot.
> 
> Maybe staying up all night wasn’t a great idea?



That's ok. I refused to take off my throwaway hoodie during the race this morning. So much for nothing new on race day!


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> My magic band has a "no Bud Light" protective field around it



Funny ... mine now has a “No Beer For John” limit! 

And it’s Mich Ultra, thank you very much.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Funny ... mine now has a “No Beer For John” limit!
> 
> And it’s Mich Ultra, thank you very much.


----------



## Keels

The Expert said:


> So, aside from making sure you lay out everything you need before 2am, I'm really curious what else you learn from this. The hardest part of doing all three Princess races last year was waking up that early three days in a row. I'm interested to see if this makes it easier for you to crash early tonight, and if so, I may try it myself for Dark Side!



Oh, I laid everything out, but my shoes were downstairs and my jackets were in the coat closet by the front door (I was staying at my parents’ house).

I did nap for a glorious four hours, though.


----------



## Sakigt

bananabean said:


> My dad started driving down from Philly to meet us for the cruise. He’s got a fun passenger for the trip. We call his car (a dark blue Prius with a Stitch sticker on it) the Stitch-mobile.  But apparently the snow and lack of coffee has made Stitch rather tame for the ride. Or maybe he just likes to sleep in cars like me.



We’ve got a dark blue Prius we call Dory


----------



## Z-Knight

michigandergirl said:


> View attachment 292215
> I’ll be wearing a similar outfit tomorrow except with a grey Mickey sweatshirt.


You are the right side of this picture, correct? Top hat and tails?


----------



## bearsgirl

Is a hat necessary for 10K tomorrow? I am slow AF, if that measures into the equation.


----------



## ZellyB

michigandergirl said:


> I didn’t find it either, but to be honest I was too cold to give it much effort. I’ll try harder tomorrow.
> 
> @ZellyB I saw you in line for Chip & Dale as I was running by, but didn’t stop to introduce myself because I was trying to warm up my toes!



My feet were totally numb for the first 2 miles!!


----------



## PCFriar80

Ariel484 said:


> If you submitted proof, I'd take a printout of those results with you to the expo and try the Runner Relations table to see if they can make the change for you.  It's possible they didn't apply because results from 2015 would be too old.    The worst they can say is no!
> 
> Don't go right at opening, go sometime in the afternoon.
> 
> Buses run from 3-5AM from the resorts.  There's a lengthy walk from the staging area to the corrals so you want to leave time for that.  Personally I prefer to bring my own food for the morning, don't want to depend on the resort in case something isn't available.



It’s posted differently this year.  “Hotel resort shuttle begins at 3:00 AM”. “Marathon participants must board shuttles no later than 3:30 AM”


----------



## Dis5150

Princess KP said:


> I am on my way to MK and will be at AK tomorrow so can get 2 out of the 3 mugs for you. I won't be at the HH but can meet you at Disney Springs (staying at SSR) and here until Monday. I believe I'm on the same character text group as you so message me if that works for you.



@LdyStormy76 thanks so much! So nice of you! You will never at the meet up?

@Princess KP The MK one would be awesome, thanks! We are at Saratoga Springs too! I can meet you anywhere!

You guys are are awesome!


----------



## Keels

bearsgirl said:


> Is a hat necessary for 10K tomorrow? I am slow AF, if that measures into the equation.



For shielding sun? Probs not. I only wear them to keep my hair out of my face.


----------



## JBinORL

Keels said:


> That’s the way I usually come in for 5/10, though they’re basically Six to Half-Dozen.



What about the half/full? I'm getting conflicting stories


----------



## SunDial

Nole95 said:


> MK is starting to get really crazy now. We’re leaving and heading to AK where we have FPs lined up.



My brother and I walked into MK to get something to eat and maybe hit an attraction or 2.   NOT!!!!   MK was a zoo.  The lines to get into Quick Service places looked like like es for attractions.  Relaxing back at the camper.


----------



## DVCFan1994

So how late did everyone driving leave today?  I was thinking of leaving OKW at 4:00.  Too late?


----------



## bearsgirl

Keels said:


> For shielding sun? Probs not. I only wear them to keep my hair out of my face.


I meant for warmth but I know socks are not even necessary for you, so I may be a bit more of a delicate flower than you @Keels ;-)


----------



## JBinORL

DVCFan1994 said:


> So how late did everyone driving leave today?  I was thinking of leaving OKW at 4:00.  Too late?


We left POR at 3:35 and were parked and chilling by like 3:50. Granted, that won't be the case Saturday and Sunday as Epcot Center Drive is closed, so you gotta loop around I think


----------



## Dis5150

croach said:


> Are you guys doing DATW? Might be a chance to get them to you if you haven’t got any before then.



No we don’t have park tickets.  We had no internet for a couple hours and 2 nice people already are getting me the AK and MK ones. So just HS if possible. Thank you so much.

Didn’t mean to cause so much drama on these boards so sorry y’all. I’m thankful for the kindness of “strangers” and I’ll see y’all tomorrow.- DD28


----------



## Dis5150

trackgam said:


> Hey! if you do not get all of them on your trip, let me know. I have AP and we go a few times a month so I have no problem grabbing you one and shipping it.


Thanks so much! If I’m not able to get the last one I may hit you up and I’ll pay shipping too! DD28


----------



## Nole95

Just left AK, and I can confirm it was a zoo.  Wall to wall people.

We did our Safari and FOP Fastpasses and are now on the way back to Beach Club.  I will say that FOP lived up to the hype.  Awesome ride.

Time for a little rest before heading to Hollywood Brown Derby for dinner this evening.


----------



## Dis5150

hotblooded said:


> It’s pretty rude to ask this of strangers. Mugs are delicate and difficult to cart around, and you’re asking for three from different locations. A close friend asked me to bring two Starbucks mugs back from a trip recently and it was a huge hassle. I did it because I care about her, but I really wish she hadn’t asked. Save yourself and others the trouble, and buy them on eBay.



Omg, really? I assumed the “strangers” would not respond and the people I talk to every day would only respond if they felt comfortable doing it.


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> Didn’t mean to cause so much drama on these boards so sorry y’all. I’m thankful for the kindness of “strangers” and I’ll see y’all tomorrow.- DD28



Glad to see folks have come through for you!

You didn't cause any drama, so don't give it another thought. Just enjoy your weekend and races!


----------



## courtneybeth

PCFriar80 said:


> I think I may have been on the elevator with you two this AM!  Are you at the BCVs?



Yes we are  hi friend.


----------



## Dis5150

@Ariel484


----------



## Keels

bearsgirl said:


> I meant for warmth but I know socks are not even necessary for you, so I may be a bit more of a delicate flower than you @Keels ;-)



Ha! I wore trail ears for the whole 5K this morning and plan to do so again tomorrow!


----------



## Ariel484

@Dis5150  

And DD28 you didn't cause drama! Hope you're having a fabulous race weekend (from one YAH mug collector to another).


----------



## PCFriar80

courtneybeth said:


> Yes we are  hi friend.


I’ll break out of my shell next time I see and formally introduce myself.


----------



## Ariel484

PCFriar80 said:


> It’s posted differently this year.  “Hotel resort shuttle begins at 3:00 AM”. “Marathon participants must board shuttles no later than 3:30 AM”


Ack!! Will edit!  Thanks for the correction!


----------



## Dave Rolen

rteetz said:


> They said to board buses by 4:00 although that didn’t happen for many today.





Nole95 said:


> Just left AK, and I can confirm it was a zoo.  Wall to wall people.
> 
> We did our Safari and FOP Fastpasses and are now on the way back to Beach Club.  I will say that FOP lived up to the hype.  Awesome ride.
> 
> Time for a little rest before heading to Hollywood Brown Derby for dinner this evening.



HS is a zoo too. Give yourself a few extra mi ures to get there.  Mama Melrose for my carb loading tonight.


----------



## ZellyB

Yeah MK also nutso. We are chilling back at Poly before heading to Citricos for dinner. 

I’ve done A LOT of eating already and it’s only our second full day here. Good thing we are running a lot of miles.


----------



## croach

ZellyB said:


> Yeah MK also nutso. We are chilling back at Poly before heading to Citricos for dinner.
> 
> I’ve done A LOT of eating already and it’s only our second full day here. Good thing we are running a lot of miles.



That’s what I always tell myself.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Predictably, the Expo was much more manageable this afternoon. Was able to pick up the Dooney I ordered for my mom with zero wait and we were in and out of both merchandise zones in both buildings with minimal crowds. Official merch had about a 5 minute checkout line but that was the only time we waited on anything. Parking lot was much more manageable as well. I’m guessing it’ll be busier tomorrow and Saturday with the weekend crowd joining the fun, but it was a good experience today. 

I still maintain that there must be a better way to do things than what they came up with yesterday. Even though the crowd size and patterns were clearly the biggest problem they were easily predictable and should have been handled in a better fashion.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Barca33Runner said:


> Predictably, the Expo was much more manageable this afternoon. Was able to pick up the Dooney I ordered for my mom with zero wait and we were in and out of both merchandise zones in both buildings with minimal crowds. Official merch had about a 5 minute checkout line but that was the only time we waited on anything. Parking lot was much more manageable as well. I’m guessing it’ll be busier tomorrow and Saturday with the weekend crowd joining the fun, but it was a good experience today.
> 
> I still maintain that there must be a better way to do things than what they came up with yesterday. Even though the crowd size and patterns were clearly the biggest problem they were easily predictable and should have been handled in a better fashion.



Was the official merch all gone?  Recall hearing selection was nada at times yesterday.  (thinking about doing this weekend in the future)


----------



## hotblooded

Dis5150 said:


> Omg, really? I assumed the “strangers” would not respond and the people I talk to every day would only respond if they felt comfortable doing it.


People on the internet flake out all the time and I’m surprised more people aren’t weary. You put out an open call on a public forum, for potentially anyone to swoop in and help with a service that Disney World personal shoppers have made a career out of. These mugs are also readily available on eBay, for a reasonable price. What happens if multiple people show up with the same mugs because of a communication error?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

We managed to get out before they closed the airport today. Changed flights yesterday to the 6am flight. Blizzard conditions when we took off. Had to de ice our plane twice.

Got here, did the expo, ready for dinner. 

So happy to be back at WDW. 

Roll Tide


----------



## camaker

hotblooded said:


> People on the internet flake out all the time and I’m surprised more people aren’t weary. You put out an open call on a public forum, for potentially anyone to swoop in and help with a service that Disney World personal shoppers have made a career out of. These mugs are also readily available on eBay, for a reasonable price. What happens if multiple people show up with the same mugs because of a communication error?


----------



## Keels

Well ... martyr certainly wasn’t a word I expected to see used today on a RunDisney board ...


----------



## girlwithmickeytattoo

Hoping to find the meet up tomorrow morning. I tried today but I missed it. Stay warm everyone!


----------



## SunDial

eBay and reasonable prices,  is like saying "efficient government.   No such Animal.


----------



## rteetz

hotblooded said:


> People on the internet flake out all the time and I’m surprised more people aren’t weary. You put out an open call on a public forum, for potentially anyone to swoop in and help with a service that Disney World personal shoppers have made a career out of. These mugs are also readily available on eBay, for a reasonable price. What happens if multiple people show up with the same mugs because of a communication error?


eBay is not a reasonable price sorry. People help each other out all the time here.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Reminder on 10k meeting location:

 

I'll have the DIS sign.  This morning we ended up just outside the 2nd entrance of gear check.  From memory I should be wearing a red W jacket.  I was there from about 3:45 to 4:20 and expect similar timing tomorrow.  Hope to see everyone!


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> eBay is not a reasonable price sorry. People help each other out all the time here.



People helping people. The worst. #sarcasmfont


----------



## ZellyB

DopeyBadger said:


> Reminder on 10k meeting location:
> 
> View attachment 292297
> 
> I'll have the DIS sign.  This morning we ended up just outside the 2nd entrance of gear check.  From memory I should be wearing a red W jacket.  I was there from about 3:45 to 4:20 and expect similar timing tomorrow.  Hope to see everyone!



I think we had just walked too far down. Hopefully we will have better luck tomorrow!


----------



## JClimacus

So we've got 12 inches already and it is still coming... tonight I get to dig out of it all, then get up at 3:00 AM to drive an hour and a half up to New Hampshire for our new flight, which leaves at 6:51 AM, flies to Detroit and then Minneapolis, and then to Orlando, arriving at 5:30. Woohoo!

See you all on Saturday AM!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

We’re on the road!  Just past Punta Gorda. 

Hopefully 75 and 4 behave.  

See some of you in the morning!


----------



## Ariel484

That “Ignore” feature tho.


----------



## gjramsey

DopeyBadger said:


> Reminder on 10k meeting location:
> 
> View attachment 292297
> 
> I'll have the DIS sign.  This morning we ended up just outside the 2nd entrance of gear check.  From memory I should be wearing a red W jacket.  I was there from about 3:45 to 4:20 and expect similar timing tomorrow.  Hope to see everyone!



I walked by that area around 5 this morning and didn't notice anyone or signs....I may have been way too late though.....


----------



## croach

JClimacus said:


> So we've got 12 inches already and it is still coming... tonight I get to dig out of it all, then get up at 3:00 AM to drive an hour and a half up to New Hampshire for our new flight, which leaves at 6:51 AM, flies to Detroit and then Minneapolis, and then to Orlando, arriving at 5:30. Woohoo!
> 
> See you all on Saturday AM!



Good luck. Be safe!


----------



## camaker

gjramsey said:


> I walked by that area around 5 this morning and didn't notice anyone or signs....I may have been way too late though.....



I think we headed to the corrals just before that.

ETA:  For anyone in A/B tomorrow, they started moving A to the start line around 5:00, closed the corral (very) shortly after and started moving B up.  There were a lot of A runners scrambling to get through the B crowd and catch up with A. So don’t cut your timing too close in the morning.


----------



## huskies90

JClimacus said:


> So we've got 12 inches already and it is still coming... tonight I get to dig out of it all, then get up at 3:00 AM to drive an hour and a half up to New Hampshire for our new flight, which leaves at 6:51 AM, flies to Detroit and then Minneapolis, and then to Orlando, arriving at 5:30. Woohoo!
> 
> See you all on Saturday AM!


Sounds like u have had an ordeal!! I hope you make it!!

Well I can relate!!  We had a fun 24 hours dealing with the storm, too. We originally planned to leave from Hartford mid morning today arriving early afternoon. When the travel advisories started we switched to the 5:45AM flight thinking we could get out before the storm got started. At about 3pm yesterday, our flight and all the other flights today from Hartford were canceled. We quickly looked at other options at other airports but everything else was either selling out or getting canceled. The best I could do was rebook our flight for Sunday afternoon. The only 2 options we had were to cancel altogether or get in the car and drive. However driving meant driving thru the storm. After some deliberation, we rushed home after work, rented a one way minivan packed quickly (we were not even packed yet because we knew we could not leave Wednesday due to work) got the car packed. Got the kids in the car and started driving. While driving, we were able to book a one way on Southwest on points from DCA leaving at 2:35pm we knew it cud be canceled on points with no penalty. Looking at the weather, it didn’t look as bad in DC and the storm wasn’t starting until about midnight. We figured we wud stop and stay overnight wherever we were when the snow started. It turned out we made it to DC just as the snow was starting around 12:30am. We found a hotel and stayed over knowing that if flights were canceled in the morning, we were going to drive the rest of the way to Orlando but when we got up, all the early flights were all taking off so we hung around DC for the day and boarded our 2:35pm flight - it was about 40 mins late but we took off. We just touched down at MCO. We are about 5 or so hours later than we had originally planned but we made it and ready to run the half on Saturday!! Wooo-hooo.


----------



## courtneybeth

camaker said:


> I think we headed to the corrals just before that.



Yes we did - we opted to head over just at around 5am.


----------



## cjgator

thomas blakeley said:


> Hello fellow Disney Runners! I'll be staying at Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek Saturday night for the marathon, anyone have any pointers in regard to traveling from the hotel to the corrals? We're open to walking if that's a good choice
> Thanks ahead of time!


I always take the shuttle the Hilton provides. They have a nice send off celebration as they load up.


----------



## MissLiss279

DopeyBadger said:


> Reminder on 10k meeting location:
> 
> View attachment 292297
> 
> I'll have the DIS sign.  This morning we ended up just outside the 2nd entrance of gear check.  From memory I should be wearing a red W jacket.  I was there from about 3:45 to 4:20 and expect similar timing tomorrow.  Hope to see everyone!





ZellyB said:


> I think we had just walked too far down. Hopefully we will have better luck tomorrow!


Same here. I think I was looking towards the last of the gear check. I was in the area until just before they opened the corrals. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## garneska

I am trying to link my bib in my Disney experience so I can get my photos, but it says not a valid photopass ID. Do I have to wait till after the race? I am doing 10k and Marathon.


----------



## MissLiss279

garneska said:


> I am trying to link my bib in my Disney experience so I can get my photos, but it says not a valid photopass ID. Do I have to wait till after the race? I am doing 10k and Marathon.


Nope. I put mine in a few days ago, and the 5k pictures have shown up. I don’t know how to help. 
Maybe it was just having issues today???


----------



## lhermiston

Ariel484 said:


> That “Ignore” feature tho.



Or maybe people could just not be jerks when they post? The negativity on this forum in recent weeks has been kind of surprising. It’s Disney, people!


----------



## JClimacus

@huskies90 you win the determination contest easily.  I would have waved the white flag... I never considered driving but now that I think about it, it doesn't sound so bad. Our trip altogether tomorrow morning will take almost 15 hours, and it's a 19 hour drive. Hmmm.


----------



## Ariel484

garneska said:


> I am trying to link my bib in my Disney experience so I can get my photos, but it says not a valid photopass ID. Do I have to wait till after the race? I am doing 10k and Marathon.


Are you 100% sure you don’t have typos or are missing a leading zero (if your bib is 4 numbers)?? I couldn’t figure it out for Tink and it took me an embarrassing number of tries to realize I was typo’ing. 


lhermiston said:


> Or maybe people could just not be jerks when they post? The negativity on this forum in recent weeks has been kind of surprising. It’s Disney, people!


Right?? Is it the lack of sunlight or something? Sheesh.


----------



## SunDial

garneska said:


> I am trying to link my bib in my Disney experience so I can get my photos, but it says not a valid photopass ID. Do I have to wait till after the race? I am doing 10k and Marathon.



You shouldn't have to.  I forgot to link the pics early.  When I did type in the codes my 5K pics appeared.   Not all of them have  appeared yet.  Also sentt a pm for tomorrow


----------



## SheHulk

garneska said:


> I am trying to link my bib in my Disney experience so I can get my photos, but it says not a valid photopass ID. Do I have to wait till after the race? I am doing 10k and Marathon.


DH got this for my bib number for the marathon a few days ago. I’m going to try again.


----------



## roxymama

I was in a meeting all day today so gotta catch up on my thread stalking.  Sorry for the belated bananas.

But here y'all go!


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> I was in a meeting all day today so gotta catch up on my thread stalking.  Sorry for the belated bananas.
> 
> But here y'all go!



Bananas are Satan's work, but the animated ones are okay


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> Bananas are Satan's work, but the animated ones are okay



Cilantro is Satan's work.  Bananas are just like his side hobby


----------



## bellanotte10

So... speaking of photopass pictures. I ended up getting one of an older male runner in my collection because he had a similar bib number to mine. Now I’m using it to tell people I just did a really good job at my costume. 

I know there used to be a way to report that the photo isn’t of you, I don’t know if it’s still around. It actually was a pretty decent picture


----------



## croach

roxymama said:


> Cilantro is Satan's work.  Bananas are just like his side hobby



Cilantro is a very specific anti-Christ.


----------



## Barca33Runner

PaDisneyCouple said:


> Was the official merch all gone?  Recall hearing selection was nada at times yesterday.  (thinking about doing this weekend in the future)



I’m not entirely sure what was there to begin with and whether anything had sold out. There did appear to be a pretty “normal” selection of gear for each race remaining.

Sorry for the late reply, went into a movie just after posting earlier and just saw your post.


----------



## lhermiston

Did anyone get one of the hoodies? I saw photos of a few and was curious about the fabric and fit. They look kind of sharp and I’m a sucker for a good hoodie.


----------



## lhermiston

lhermiston said:


> Did anyone get one of the hoodies? I saw photos of a few and was curious about the fabric and fit. They look kind of sharp and I’m a sucker for a good hoodie.



Looking ahead to next year, that is. I wouldn’t want anyone to get the idea that I want them to pick me up a hoodie.


----------



## Barca33Runner

All the cilantro hate is in poor taste, literally.


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> Cilantro is Satan's work.  Bananas are just like his side hobby





croach said:


> Cilantro is a very specific anti-Christ.





Barca33Runner said:


> All the cilantro hate is in poor taste, literally.



Cilantro, the quickest, easiest way to make good food taste really, really bad!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Looking ahead to next year, that is. I wouldn’t want anyone to get the idea that I want them to pick me up a hoodie.


I wanted to get a dopey one but they were all gone when I arrived. I ended up with a marathon zip up which I think I like better anyways.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I wanted to get a dopey one but they were all gone when I arrived. I ended up with a marathon zip up which I think I like better anyways.



What do you like about it? What’s the material?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> What do you like about it? What’s the material?


It’s champion just like most sweatshirts and jacket types they’ve done in the past.


----------



## ywgckp

rteetz said:


> If it wasn’t for my FoP FP I’d be leaving too.



We were at AK today too - does anyone know what happened?  I've never been here at peak times before but that seemed crazy.  I also would have left but wanted to do FoP.  I can't imagine who would wait 4 hours to ride anything.


----------



## rteetz

ywgckp said:


> We were at AK today too - does anyone know what happened?  I've never been here at peak times before but that seemed crazy.  I also would have left but wanted to do FoP.  I can't imagine who would wait 4 hours to ride anything.


Lots of schools still out + marathon weekend + no rain and such today.


----------



## bananabean

ywgckp said:


> We were at AK today too - does anyone know what happened?  I've never been here at peak times before but that seemed crazy.  I also would have left but wanted to do FoP.  I can't imagine who would wait 4 hours to ride anything.



Space Mountain on NYE had a 330 minute wait time. For those not wanting to do the math, that’s *5.5 hours*. SM is my all-time favorite ride at Disney and under no circumstances would I even think about getting in that line.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

FFigawi said:


> Bananas are Satan's work, but the animated ones are okay





roxymama said:


> Cilantro is Satan's work.  Bananas are just like his side hobby





croach said:


> Cilantro is a very specific anti-Christ.



Hmmmm. I like bananas and cilantro (but not together). Does...does that make *me* Satan?!?


----------



## bellrae

Has anyone else had issues getting ohotopass to recognise their code? Mine keeps telling me it is invalid. Can’t get the code for any of the races to work. I have a five number bib, so a missing zero isn’t the issue...


----------



## ywgckp

rteetz said:


> Lots of schools still out + marathon weekend + no rain and such today.





bananabean said:


> Space Mountain on NYE had a 330 minute wait time. For those not wanting to do the math, that’s *5.5 hours*. SM is my all-time favorite ride at Disney and under no circumstances would I even think about getting in that line.



Crazy.  We've always gone in November so maybe I'm spoiled and used to only waiting 60 minutes for popular rides, and being able to park your car at the actual park you're visiting.

I went to the expo today and it was very manageable.  This (hopefully) will be my first full marathon and so I got over-excited and purchased a large and expensive commemorative frame from one of the expo vendors.  So I guess now I really have to finish...


----------



## CanadianPaco

garneska said:


> I am trying to link my bib in my Disney experience so I can get my photos, but it says not a valid photopass ID. Do I have to wait till after the race? I am doing 10k and Marathon.


I'm having the same issue! I've tried on the app and on line.
Where are people entering the number - is it link tickets?  a screen sot of the successful site would be great!! TIA


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> It’s champion just like most sweatshirts and jacket types they’ve done in the past.



That means nothing to me, but thanks, man!


----------



## Mr. Drauer

ywgckp said:


> Crazy.  We've always gone in November so maybe I'm spoiled and used to only waiting 60 minutes for popular rides, and being able to park your car at the actual park you're visiting.
> 
> I went to the expo today and it was very manageable.  This (hopefully) will be my first full marathon and so I got over-excited and purchased a large and expensive commemorative frame from one of the expo vendors.  So I guess now I really have to finish...


All of Central Florida schools are out until Monday.  It's a double whammy with New Years falling on a Monday.  Have a great race weekend!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I like cilantro too.  

Now just waiting on room service.  

Here’s to hoping the wings are actually hot and not mild this time!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> That means nothing to me, but thanks, man!


You didn’t see the merchandise last year? It’s same material used as the stuff from last year.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ywgckp said:


> We were at AK today too - does anyone know what happened?  I've never been here at peak times before but that seemed crazy.  I also would have left but wanted to do FoP.  I can't imagine who would wait 4 hours to ride anything.



We were there on Tuesday and it was exactly the same situation. This was after MK was virtually empty on Monday (compared to what we expected on New Year’s Day anyway). Rain seems to have scared off a ton of people on Monday and Wednesday and everyone has been trying to make up for it on these other days.

What I’ve learned:
1. People really, really freaking hate the rain.
2. People are completely fine with freezing their butts off and waiting frickin forever in queues as long as it isn’t raining.


ETA: We had a lunch reservation at Tusker House for 11:55 on Tuesday. We weren’t seated until 12:47 and we were given two tables (which is a big problem with a group of 6 kids under 10 who all have very strong opinions about seating arrangements and who they sit next to). We were a group of twelve, but we were checked in 10 minutes early, didn’t have any special needs and this reservation has been on the books for most of the 180 day window. That was my ultimate example of how unprepared Disney was for the crowd and the first time I’ve been truly disappointed by my treatment at a Disney park in a long time.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

FFigawi said:


> Bananas are Satan's work...



Carp! I may be in trouble at the bag search.

I will do this:



I am guessing this also means I shouldn't order a banana daiquiri At HH?


----------



## ZellyB

We watched some guy being a real jerk to a CM at SDMT today. Just giving him crap about how many FP Riders he was letting through compared to standby - asking him if he realized the line was 3 hours long. 

I totally understand the frustration of insane lines, but dude, you chose to get in a line with a posted 3 hour wait and you did it at noon on one of the busiest days of the year. That’s not the poor CMs fault. Thankfully we did have a FP which once we used, was our last ride of the day. Craziness!


----------



## BelleWannabe4

ywgckp said:


> We were at AK today too - does anyone know what happened?  I've never been here at peak times before but that seemed crazy.  I also would have left but wanted to do FoP.  I can't imagine who would wait 4 hours to ride anything.



When I was a CP (waaay back in 2008), we had several days around the holidays when MK and DHS closed. AK and Epcot basically never close, but the lines just get unreal.  I worked at Safaris and our line was 4.5 hours long versus the normal 20-45 minute line. It went to the Africa bridge and then looped back to the entrance. I had some shifts where I would literally spend half of my shift working "crowd control" and converting sidewalks into two lanes of one-way traffic or walking the line to make sure no one tried to jump in. I have to say, I have never been yelled at so much in my life...or purposefully hit by as many strollers. It was insanity!!


----------



## IamTrike

Keels said:


> POR


. Thanks Keels.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> You didn’t see the merchandise last year? It’s same material used as the stuff from last year.



I don’t recall seeing any hoodies. They might’ve been gone by the time I got there on Saturday. I have two shirts, the “free” marathon shirt and one I bought. Totally different material. I guess I’m wondering if it’s sweatshirt material or a stretchier carbon fiber, like in a UA hoodie.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> We watched some guy being a real jerk to a CM at SDMT today. Just giving him crap about how many FP Riders he was letting through compared to standby - asking him if he realized the line was 3 hours long.
> 
> I totally understand the frustration of insane lines, but dude, you chose to get in a line with a posted 3 hour wait and you did it at noon on one of the busiest days of the year. That’s not the poor CMs fault. Thankfully we did have a FP which once we used, was our last ride of the day. Craziness!


Yeah there were some definite angry people out today.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Yeah there were some definite angry people out today.


I never get why people are angry when they travel at Disney during a really busy time.  If the only rides we get on are the ones we have FP+ on, so be it!  Tis life!  

We've gone right after Christmas, Easter and 4th of July.  You just have to enjoy people watching at that point or lots of alcohol.  I do both!


----------



## Blue Caterpillar

Love living vicariously through you all, thanks for all the updates!


----------



## SoCalBruin

Are these crowd levels I'm reading about typical for marathon weekend? I was looking at doing the Dopey Challenge in the next 1-2 years and, even though I don't want to hit the parks super hard, I do want to experience them some as a West Coaster


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SoCalBruin said:


> Are these crowd levels I'm reading about typical for marathon weekend? I was looking at doing the Dopey Challenge in the next 1-2 years and, even though I don't want to hit the parks super hard, I do want to experience them some as a West Coaster



Next year won't be so bad since its a week later in the year.


----------



## lhermiston

SoCalBruin said:


> Are these crowd levels I'm reading about typical for marathon weekend? I was looking at doing the Dopey Challenge in the next 1-2 years and, even though I don't want to hit the parks super hard, I do want to experience them some as a West Coaster



Crowds in 2017 weren’t nearly as bad as what’s being described now.


----------



## Baloo in MI

We were in Epcot today.  It was busier there than I remember it ever being on any previous visit.  Unfortunately Test Track was closed most of the morning and then Space Ship Earth was closed most of the day.  There was a three hour line for Test Track onc wit reoppend, 2 1/2 hours for FEA, 2 1/2 hours for soarin’, even Figment was over an hour at one point!  So we shifted gears, after using our fast passes (we tried to get a fourth but the park was out of fast passes for the day) we just hit all the less in demand attractions.  We saw all the country movies, went to Pixar, Circle of Life Movie, explored the countries and ate (too much).  It was a very busy day and I was really bummed to miss both Test Track and Space Ship Earth (my favorite Epcot ride) but I just kept telling myself “you are in Disney”.  It was a good day.  

Looking forward to seeing folks at the 10K meet-up.  Time for bed.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Dis_Yoda said:


> I never get why people are angry when they travel at Disney during a really busy time.  If the only rides we get on are the ones we have FP+ on, so be it!  Tis life!
> 
> We've gone right after Christmas, Easter and 4th of July.  You just have to enjoy people watching at that point or lots of alcohol.  I do both!



I understand it because I know a lot of people aren’t as fortunate to have visited Disney as many times as I have  and that it can be a once in a lifetime/childhood trip. The choice on the time of visit is often also non-flexible.

I’m a very easy-going, roll with the punches type so I can also relate to your difficulty understanding the depths of the anger and rudeness often displayed.

Disney is expensive, no way around that. If I had tried to fashion my once in a lifetime trip during the past week with limited understanding of the Disney system (ADRs, FP+, rope drop, etc.), as is the case with most newcomers, I can imagine being very upset/disappointed with the crowding and my experiences. Expectations can be a blessing or a curse.


----------



## ywgckp

Barca33Runner said:


> We were there on Tuesday and it was exactly the same situation. This was after MK was virtually empty on Monday (compared to what we expected on New Year’s Day anyway). Rain seems to have scared off a ton of people on Monday and Wednesday and everyone has been trying to make up for it on these other days.
> 
> What I’ve learned:
> 1. People really, really freaking hate the rain.
> 2. People are completely fine with freezing their butts off and waiting frickin forever in queues as long as it isn’t raining.



You're definitely onto something.  We were at MK on Tuesday/Wednesday in the rain and got a ton done - no standby wait for POTC, Jungle Cruise, etc.  Then suddenly Thursday the parking lot at Animal Kingdom is full and it's 100 minutes wait for Dinosaur.

We bailed early and I took more time at the Expo, which was shockingly quiet.


----------



## Ariel484

PhotoPass on the app...


----------



## nervous1sttimer

We are on the bus back to POFQ from MK. It was busy today, but I was impressed with what we could get done! We didn’t show up until 10am (park opened at 8) and we did:
- POC
- Haunted Mansion
- Peter Pan (FP)
- Philharmagic
- 11:35 lunch at BOG
- Laugh Floor
- Zurg photo opp at Buzz
- SDMT (FP)
- BTMRR (FP)
- 3pm early dinner at LTT
- Shopping 
- IASW (4th FP)
- WDW Railroad (two full trips - we were looking for a rest)
- Tomorrowland Speedway (5th FP)
- Shopping
- Plaza dessert party
- HAE fireworks

And now I am exhausted, feeling sick from too much sugar, and dreading my 3am wake up call! Have a good race tomorrow, everyone.


----------



## 1lilspark

Mr. Drauer said:


> All of Central Florida schools are out until Monday.


Polk county public schools were back today and I know a few charter schools who went back Wednesday


----------



## SunDial

Did y'all hear the BREAKING NEWS.....

There will be no balloon ladies this year as the Helium has frozen!!!!


----------



## cavepig

I love cilantro but no bananas, if anyone is taking tallies

So excited for the UCF parade. As a Husker we've been enjoying watching them play , but sorry not sorry we get their coach , but boy have they been awesome!

We landed at 2 and ME was empty. 

Expo tomorrow, anyone want me to check on if they restocked or have any merch items still?


----------



## Dawn71

From the Event guide


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> I like cilantro too.
> 
> Now just waiting on room service.
> 
> Here’s to hoping the wings are actually hot and not mild this time!



I love cilantro. And licorice/anise/fennel. But no bananas.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> I love cilantro. And licorice/anise/fennel. But no bananas.



Never bananas.


----------



## ywgckp

FFigawi said:


> I love cilantro. And licorice/anise/fennel. But no bananas.



Love bananas, hate cilantro.  Maybe I don't belong here??


----------



## Ariel484

ywgckp said:


> Love bananas, hate cilantro.  Maybe I don't belong here??


Hey same!


----------



## Blue Caterpillar

cavepig said:


> I love cilantro but no bananas, if anyone is taking tallies
> 
> So excited for the UCF parade. As a Husker we've been enjoying watching them play , but sorry not sorry we get their coach , but boy have they been awesome!
> 
> We landed at 2 and ME was empty.
> 
> Expo tomorrow, anyone want me to check on if they restocked or have any merch items still?


I'm just curious how much the running outfits that look like chesire, goofy etc are if it is not too much hassle. They look super cute!


----------



## ywgckp

ywgckp said:


> Love bananas, hate cilantro.  Maybe I don't belong here??





Ariel484 said:


> Hey same!



Yay, maybe I do belong after all!

Good luck to all of you 10k'ers tomorrow!  I told myself when I started training for the full this would be a one and done - but after getting here and seeing the energy, if things go well on Sunday I think I want to register for Dopey next year.  Nowhere to go but up!

Except tomorrow AM I'll still be in bed at 5 AM instead of in a frozen corral, so maybe not??


----------



## jennamfeo

Did anyone else hear about the 75 "perfect marathoners" getting free WDW Marathon registrations for the rest of their lives?!


----------



## huskies90

Ariel484 said:


> Buses run from 3-5AM from the resorts.  EDIT: But as a participant you need to be on the bus by 3:30AM.  There's a lengthy walk from the staging area to the corrals so you want to leave time for that.  Personally I prefer to bring my own food for the morning, don't want to depend on the resort in case something isn't available.


For the half, is it on the busses by 3:30AM or 4AM? I thought the website says on the bus by 4AM. And what time do you need to be in the corals by? We are planning to run out of one of the last corals. So does it matter if you enter them late but before they are released?


----------



## camaker

4 months of training and the cold weather, winds and crowds catch up with me now, of all times. I seem to have developed a chest cold and got almost no sleep tonight with the coughing. We'll see how the 10k goes today, but Dopey feels like he's slowly slipping away from me. So disappointed right now.


----------



## PCFriar80

huskies90 said:


> For the half, is it on the busses by 3:30AM or 4AM? I thought the website says on the bus by 4AM. And what time do you need to be in the corals by? We are planning to run out of one of the last corals. So does it matter if you enter them late but before they are released?


The signs in the BC lobby say “by 3:30 AM”.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Did anyone else hear about the 75 "perfect marathoners" getting free WDW Marathon registrations for the rest of their lives?!


No I didn’t that’s pretty awesome if true. They had a big party for them last night with an amazing looking cake.


----------



## CanadianPaco

Ariel484 said:


> PhotoPass on the app...
> 
> View attachment 292338
> 
> View attachment 292341
> 
> View attachment 292339
> 
> View attachment 292340


THANK YOU!!!!! This is exactly what I needed and (of course) it worked!!!!!!!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

I'm in black zip up with red scarf and khakis.



Blue Caterpillar said:


> I'm just curious how much the running outfits that look like chesire, goofy etc are if it is not too much hassle. They look super cute!



The Mickey tank was 45 I believe.


----------



## ZellyB

On the bus!!  Here we go for day 2!


----------



## courtneybeth

We are waiting for our full bus to head over - bus can take all the time it wants


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I’m here waiting!


----------



## lhermiston

Good luck, 10k runners!!


----------



## camaker

Dis_Yoda said:


> I’m here waiting!



I saw you out there with the Porg sign!  Was just too ready to be done to stop and say hello.  Hope you got to see a bunch of folks!


----------



## Nole95

Fun race this morning.  Big thanks to @Dis_Yoda for the beer.  It hit the spot and ended up being my fastest mile.  Lots of people on the bus back to Beach Club talking about how great it was to grab a beer this morning.

Looking forward to the meetup this afternoon.


----------



## Princess KP

camaker said:


> 4 months of training and the cold weather, winds and crowds catch up with me now, of all times. I seem to have developed a chest cold and got almost no sleep tonight with the coughing. We'll see how the 10k goes today, but Dopey feels like he's slowly slipping away from me. So disappointed right now.


I’m so sorry...hope you are able to get some sleep today. Feel better soon.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

Wow, the winds while waiting for characters were killer today! I stopped for Snow White’s old hag, Flynn & Rapunzel, and Duffy but could never warm up after.

A photographer told me it is supposed to be 18 degrees tomorrow morning? I am giving up on my costume for the half and will reassess for the full on Sunday.

Hope everyone had a good race!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Sorry to any of the runners that ran by Boardwalk past 7:08AM!  @Keels got my last pour!

It was great seeing many of you.  Now onto Animal Kingdom!


----------



## roxymama

Fun seeing the folks I'm tracking hitting the finish line virtually.  Great job everyone!!!!!!


----------



## croach

nervous1sttimer said:


> Wow, the winds while waiting for characters were killer today! I stopped for Snow White’s old hag, Flynn & Rapunzel, and Duffy but could never warm up after.
> 
> A photographer told me it is supposed to be 18 degrees tomorrow morning? I am giving up on my costume for the half and will reassess for the full on Sunday.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good race!



Photographer is a damn liar!


----------



## Princess KP

lhermiston said:


> Looking ahead to next year, that is. I wouldn’t want anyone to get the idea that I want them to pick me up a hoodie.


But if you did want one, I would definitely have no problem helping you out!


----------



## Barca33Runner

It’s too cold. Can’t process


----------



## steph0808

How does FOP show a 60 minute wait when the park isn't even open yet?! 

I'm thinking of trying to get there first thing on Monday for stand by. It was a five hour wait yesterday at AK.  FIVE HOURS!


----------



## DOOM1001

rteetz said:


> No I didn’t that’s pretty awesome if true. They had a big party for them last night with an amazing looking cake.



Aside from the free entries for the perfect marathoners I heard they assured Disneyland races would be coming back.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Things learned while cheering for 2 hours outside BC this morning:
1) Some of those chair athletes are dangerously fast.
2) The athlete who was pushing himself with his knuckles while balanced on something that looked like a skateboard gives the phrase “determined” a new face.
3) Doing a jump for a photo pose at mile 5+ can be dangerous to your health, those around you and the photographer.  Saw lots of stumbles and one guy actually fell into the photographer and hit the ground.
4) If you can belt out song lyrics while running you are really taking your time.
5) Guys like to dress up as princesses too.
6) My fitbit is possessed. It registered my cheering as a 2.4 mike walk.

Congratulations to all who completed the 10k this morning.


----------



## FFigawi

Huge thanks to @Dis_Yoda for the beer stop today!!


----------



## bellanotte10

So the 10k marks the first run where I’ve ever been physically moved out of someone’s way on a run. I was walking through about to grab water at a stop and someone grabs my shoulders and moves me more to the left than I already was to run through. I was literally reaching out for water that’s how close I was to the table. Everyone around me was confused and shocked.


----------



## rteetz

DOOM1001 said:


> Aside from the free entries for the perfect marathoners I heard they assured Disneyland races would be coming back.


Hopefully that is the case!


----------



## rteetz

Hope everyone had a great race!


----------



## PCFriar80

Dis_Yoda said:


> I’m here waiting!


Nice to meet you @Dis_Yoda!  Nice setup and pours.  Stomach wasn’t ready for a sample though.
Thanks nonetheless.


----------



## ZellyB

Great race. Stopped for several characters and was especially excited to get the old hag. 

Our photo stops ran us too late for the beer stop though so I’ll have to make up for it at HH.


----------



## ZellyB

@rteetz saw you as you were leaving the Pinocchio shot but you were past me before I could think to yell. 

And glad we found the meet up this morning!


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> @rteetz saw you as you were leaving the Pinocchio shot but you were past me before I could think to yell.
> 
> And glad we found the meet up this morning!


Oh darn!


----------



## FFigawi

bellanotte10 said:


> So the 10k marks the first run where I’ve ever been physically moved out of someone’s way on a run. I was walking through about to grab water at a stop and someone grabs my shoulders and moves me more to the left than I already was to run through. I was literally reaching out for water that’s how close I was to the table. Everyone around me was confused and shocked.



I would’ve smacked them


----------



## lhermiston

bellanotte10 said:


> So the 10k marks the first run where I’ve ever been physically moved out of someone’s way on a run. I was walking through about to grab water at a stop and someone grabs my shoulders and moves me more to the left than I already was to run through. I was literally reaching out for water that’s how close I was to the table. Everyone around me was confused and shocked.



Heinous. I agree with @FFigawi. Throw an elbow. A broken nose ought to make them reconsider doing that again.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> Huge thanks to @Dis_Yoda for the beer stop today!!



You had a quite respectable 10k time considering beer stoppage! #trackingyou



rteetz said:


> Hope everyone had a great race!
> 
> View attachment 292383



You're medal pics are making me more jealous and FOMO than I was.  Gah!!!


----------



## CherieFran

Fun race this morning with several new-to-me character stops.

Glad to meet several of y’all beforehand! A great way to pass the time and distract from the cold!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Good work everyone!  Keep it up Dopeys


----------



## DopeyBadger

Able to beat yesterday's 5k by 40 seconds!  New 5k PR of 19:26 (yesterday was 20:06) and finally got that sub 40 (39:54)!  Screamed several times with excitement across the finish!


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> You had a quite respectable 10k time considering beer stoppage! #trackingyou



My very own stalker! 



> You're medal pics are making me more jealous and FOMO than I was.  Gah!!!


----------



## FFigawi

DopeyBadger said:


> Able to beat yesterday's 5k by 40 seconds!  New 5k PR of 19:26 (yesterday was 20:06) and finally got that sub 40 (39:54)!  Screamed several times with excitement across the finish!



Nicely done! When do we get a score update? Paging @opusone


----------



## bananabean

Ariel484 said:


> PhotoPass on the app...
> 
> View attachment 292338
> 
> View attachment 292341
> 
> View attachment 292339
> 
> View attachment 292340



So who’s going to fill up @Ariel484’s photopass with funny pics now that we have her qr code? 



Dis_Yoda said:


> I’m here waiting!



Saw you! Thank you for getting out this morning! I was on the other side of the boardwalk and couldn’t get over. Also I don’t drink beer. And I like bananas. Am I even allowed on here anymore??


----------



## nervous1sttimer

bellanotte10 said:


> So the 10k marks the first run where I’ve ever been physically moved out of someone’s way on a run. I was walking through about to grab water at a stop and someone grabs my shoulders and moves me more to the left than I already was to run through. I was literally reaching out for water that’s how close I was to the table. Everyone around me was confused and shocked.



Wow!


----------



## bellanotte10

@FFigawi @lhermiston I should’ve... I did play hockey once upon a time.... didn’t think those skills would need to be used at a Disney 10k though....


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> Able to beat yesterday's 5k by 40 seconds!  New 5k PR of 19:26 (yesterday was 20:06) and finally got that sub 40 (39:54)!  Screamed several times with excitement across the finish!



Way to go!! I hope that moment was caught on camera!


----------



## lhermiston

bellanotte10 said:


> @FFigawi @lhermiston I should’ve... I did play hockey once upon a time.... didn’t think though skills would need to be used at a Disney 10k though....



Pound em next time.


----------



## JulieODC

Very jealously stalking this thread! Sounds like a great weekend so far - keep up the great running, drinking, eating, and playing work!


----------



## ANIM8R

Ariel484 said:


> Hey same!


I, too, love bananas a whole bunch.

I find them a-peel-ing.


----------



## bryana

On Magical Express, headed for Yacht Club!!! Had a mimosa on the flight down to kick off vacation on the right foot. Wouldn’t consider this weather “warm” but it’s amazing how warm 40 feels after leaving 8 degrees (real feel of -6) behind a few hours ago! Let’s do this!


----------



## ANIM8R

DopeyBadger said:


> Able to beat yesterday's 5k by 40 seconds!  New 5k PR of 19:26 (yesterday was 20:06) and finally got that sub 40 (39:54)!  Screamed several times with excitement across the finish!


That's amazing! Great job and congrats!


----------



## JClimacus

After driving up to Manchester at 3:00 AM, we told (with no notification) that our flight was cancelled. This was the flight we were changed to after our first flight was cancelled. Delta's got nothing else in the Northeast... even if we drove 6 hours. Driving to Orlando is no longer an option because of the time window. I'm now in recouping money mode. 

I wish everyone a great weekend and a great holiday. At least my son Ethan will make it as they managed to slip him onto a flight out of Boston tonight (he'll show up, sleep 2 hours, then run the half) and he'll stay with a friend.

I'll be following you guys on this thread.

Looking at the Dark Side Half now. I've never run anything other than Marathon weekend. Probably get some sleep as well. Between the digging out of the snow and trying to get on a plane, I was up all night last night.

Cheers!


----------



## lhermiston

JClimacus said:


> After driving up to Manchester at 3:00 AM, we told (with no notification) that our flight was cancelled. This was the flight we were changed to after our first flight was cancelled. Delta's got nothing else in the Northeast... even if we drove 6 hours. Driving to Orlando is no longer an option because of the time window. I'm now in recouping money mode.
> 
> I wish everyone a great weekend and a great holiday. At least my son Ethan will make it as they managed to slip him onto a flight out of Boston tonight (he'll show up, sleep 2 hours, then run the half) and he'll stay with a friend.
> 
> I'll be following you guys on this thread.
> 
> Looking at the Dark Side Half now. I've never run anything other than Marathon weekend. Probably get some sleep as well. Between the digging out of the snow and trying to get on a plane, I was up all night last night.
> 
> Cheers!



So sorry to hear about this.


----------



## rteetz

JClimacus said:


> After driving up to Manchester at 3:00 AM, we told (with no notification) that our flight was cancelled. This was the flight we were changed to after our first flight was cancelled. Delta's got nothing else in the Northeast... even if we drove 6 hours. Driving to Orlando is no longer an option because of the time window. I'm now in recouping money mode.
> 
> I wish everyone a great weekend and a great holiday. At least my son Ethan will make it as they managed to slip him onto a flight out of Boston tonight (he'll show up, sleep 2 hours, then run the half) and he'll stay with a friend.
> 
> I'll be following you guys on this thread.
> 
> Looking at the Dark Side Half now. I've never run anything other than Marathon weekend. Probably get some sleep as well. Between the digging out of the snow and trying to get on a plane, I was up all night last night.
> 
> Cheers!


That sucks! Hope things go better for you.


----------



## bananabean

JClimacus said:


> After driving up to Manchester at 3:00 AM, we told (with no notification) that our flight was cancelled. This was the flight we were changed to after our first flight was cancelled. Delta's got nothing else in the Northeast... even if we drove 6 hours. Driving to Orlando is no longer an option because of the time window. I'm now in recouping money mode.
> 
> I wish everyone a great weekend and a great holiday. At least my son Ethan will make it as they managed to slip him onto a flight out of Boston tonight (he'll show up, sleep 2 hours, then run the half) and he'll stay with a friend.
> 
> I'll be following you guys on this thread.
> 
> Looking at the Dark Side Half now. I've never run anything other than Marathon weekend. Probably get some sleep as well. Between the digging out of the snow and trying to get on a plane, I was up all night last night.
> 
> Cheers!



That’s terrible. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## cadek

Does anyone know if there are marathon weekend jackets left? My small fits but would like it bigger. I am not sure if it’s worth the trip back to the expo. This is my first event. Kicking myself for just not going bigger... Thanks!


----------



## camaker

JClimacus said:


> After driving up to Manchester at 3:00 AM, we told (with no notification) that our flight was cancelled. This was the flight we were changed to after our first flight was cancelled. Delta's got nothing else in the Northeast... even if we drove 6 hours. Driving to Orlando is no longer an option because of the time window. I'm now in recouping money mode.
> 
> I wish everyone a great weekend and a great holiday. At least my son Ethan will make it as they managed to slip him onto a flight out of Boston tonight (he'll show up, sleep 2 hours, then run the half) and he'll stay with a friend.
> 
> I'll be following you guys on this thread.
> 
> Looking at the Dark Side Half now. I've never run anything other than Marathon weekend. Probably get some sleep as well. Between the digging out of the snow and trying to get on a plane, I was up all night last night.
> 
> Cheers!



Sorry to hear that!  Good luck recouping as much as you can. Dark Side is still a fun weekend if you can swing it!


----------



## jaxonp

They must be saving the production $$$$$ for the marathon because the 5k and the 10k have nothing on 2017s Dark Side.  Kinda disappointed in the entertainment thus far.  Hoping for more tomorrow.  Maybe it’s just me!?


----------



## ZellyB

JClimacus said:


> After driving up to Manchester at 3:00 AM, we told (with no notification) that our flight was cancelled. This was the flight we were changed to after our first flight was cancelled. Delta's got nothing else in the Northeast... even if we drove 6 hours. Driving to Orlando is no longer an option because of the time window. I'm now in recouping money mode.
> 
> I wish everyone a great weekend and a great holiday. At least my son Ethan will make it as they managed to slip him onto a flight out of Boston tonight (he'll show up, sleep 2 hours, then run the half) and he'll stay with a friend.
> 
> I'll be following you guys on this thread.
> 
> Looking at the Dark Side Half now. I've never run anything other than Marathon weekend. Probably get some sleep as well. Between the digging out of the snow and trying to get on a plane, I was up all night last night.
> 
> Cheers!



I’m so sorry.


----------



## JClimacus

I'm looking at the event guide and wondering if my son can pick up the race shirts of those who aren't going. It says only the runner can pick up his own bib, but I wonder if he has the waivers and a copy of our IDs, he might be able to get our shirts?


----------



## JClimacus

I appreciate the kind thoughts everyone. Life happens. Have fun this weekend!


----------



## Dis5150

JClimacus said:


> After driving up to Manchester at 3:00 AM, we told (with no notification) that our flight was cancelled. This was the flight we were changed to after our first flight was cancelled. Delta's got nothing else in the Northeast... even if we drove 6 hours. Driving to Orlando is no longer an option because of the time window. I'm now in recouping money mode.
> 
> I wish everyone a great weekend and a great holiday. At least my son Ethan will make it as they managed to slip him onto a flight out of Boston tonight (he'll show up, sleep 2 hours, then run the half) and he'll stay with a friend.
> 
> I'll be following you guys on this thread.
> 
> Looking at the Dark Side Half now. I've never run anything other than Marathon weekend. Probably get some sleep as well. Between the digging out of the snow and trying to get on a plane, I was up all night last night.
> 
> Cheers!


Ugh I’m so sorry!


----------



## rteetz

JClimacus said:


> I'm looking at the event guide and wondering if my son can pick up the race shirts of those who aren't going. It says only the runner can pick up his own bib, but I wonder if he has the waivers and a copy of our IDs, he might be able to get our shirts?


They tear off a piece of the bib to collect the shirts.


----------



## Mickey Momma

I found the meet-up this morning!  So great to chat with everybody.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Sorry to any of the runners that ran by Boardwalk past 7:08AM!  @Keels got my last pour!
> 
> It was great seeing many of you.  Now onto Animal Kingdom!



I saw you but was on the wrong side of the Boardwalk!  Loved your sign and heard quite a few happy compliments from runners down the course.  



JClimacus said:


> After driving up to Manchester at 3:00 AM, we told (with no notification) that our flight was cancelled. This was the flight we were changed to after our first flight was cancelled. Delta's got nothing else in the Northeast... even if we drove 6 hours. Driving to Orlando is no longer an option because of the time window. I'm now in recouping money mode.
> 
> I wish everyone a great weekend and a great holiday. At least my son Ethan will make it as they managed to slip him onto a flight out of Boston tonight (he'll show up, sleep 2 hours, then run the half) and he'll stay with a friend.
> 
> I'll be following you guys on this thread.
> 
> Looking at the Dark Side Half now. I've never run anything other than Marathon weekend. Probably get some sleep as well. Between the digging out of the snow and trying to get on a plane, I was up all night last night.
> 
> Cheers!



There is no way around it, this sucks. I’m sorry.


----------



## baxter24

A lot of fun again this morning! Definitely took more time to warm up after the race. Was able to stop for three pictures. Really wanted to stop for the old hag but she was going on a break as soon as I ran up. I can’t get over how much fun it is running through World Showcase! It’s been so much fun these past two mornings.


----------



## FlashAM7

steph0808 said:


> How does FOP show a 60 minute wait when the park isn't even open yet?!
> 
> I'm thinking of trying to get there first thing on Monday for stand by. It was a five hour wait yesterday at AK.  FIVE HOURS!


You will need to get to Animal Kingdom between 45 minutes to an hour before park open, otherwise you will be waiting 60+ minutes


----------



## GollyGadget

cadek said:


> Does anyone know if there are marathon weekend jackets left? My small fits but would like it bigger. I am not sure if it’s worth the trip back to the expo. This is my first event. Kicking myself for just not going bigger... Thanks!


I just left the expo half hour ago and there was still a lot of merch and I saw several jackets but I didn't check them out too closely so I couldn't tell you the size. 

We were in and out with bibs a merch in half an hour. It was getting busier as we left but if you have the time to get to wwos, I don't think it would take much time to exchange.


----------



## SheHulk

Ariel484 said:


> PhotoPass on the app...
> 
> View attachment 292338
> 
> View attachment 292341
> 
> View attachment 292339
> 
> View attachment 292340


This worked for me on the app but not in a browser on my computer a few days ago, for anyone else having trouble.


----------



## SheHulk

JClimacus said:


> After driving up to Manchester at 3:00 AM, we told (with no notification) that our flight was cancelled. This was the flight we were changed to after our first flight was cancelled. Delta's got nothing else in the Northeast... even if we drove 6 hours. Driving to Orlando is no longer an option because of the time window. I'm now in recouping money mode.
> 
> I wish everyone a great weekend and a great holiday. At least my son Ethan will make it as they managed to slip him onto a flight out of Boston tonight (he'll show up, sleep 2 hours, then run the half) and he'll stay with a friend.
> 
> I'll be following you guys on this thread.
> 
> Looking at the Dark Side Half now. I've never run anything other than Marathon weekend. Probably get some sleep as well. Between the digging out of the snow and trying to get on a plane, I was up all night last night.
> 
> Cheers!


What. This calls for a social media barrage on the airline.


----------



## Barca33Runner

At Hollywood Studios now. Looks like another super crowded day at the parks.


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> At Hollywood Studios now. Looks like another super crowded day at the parks.


MK isn’t bad.


----------



## ZellyB

Rehydrating the right way at Animal Kingdom.


----------



## FFigawi

bananabean said:


> Saw you! Thank you for getting out this morning! I was on the other side of the boardwalk and couldn’t get over. Also I don’t drink beer. And I like bananas. Am I even allowed on here anymore??



Nope. Turn in your membership card. 



JClimacus said:


> After driving up to Manchester at 3:00 AM, we told (with no notification) that our flight was cancelled. This was the flight we were changed to after our first flight was cancelled. Delta's got nothing else in the Northeast... even if we drove 6 hours. Driving to Orlando is no longer an option because of the time window. I'm now in recouping money mode.



Sorry you can’t make it


----------



## ZellyB

@FFigawi we had to get a Bud Light though. It’s all they had at the cart.


----------



## FlashAM7

ZellyB said:


> View attachment 292433 Rehydrating the right way at Animal Kingdom.


The only day(s) of the year where Cast Members won't think you're an alcoholic for ordering a beer at 10am


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> @FFigawi we had to get a Bud Light though. It’s all they had at the cart.



This makes me sad


----------



## sourire

JClimacus said:


> After driving up to Manchester at 3:00 AM, we told (with no notification) that our flight was cancelled. This was the flight we were changed to after our first flight was cancelled. Delta's got nothing else in the Northeast... even if we drove 6 hours. Driving to Orlando is no longer an option because of the time window. I'm now in recouping money mode.
> 
> I wish everyone a great weekend and a great holiday. At least my son Ethan will make it as they managed to slip him onto a flight out of Boston tonight (he'll show up, sleep 2 hours, then run the half) and he'll stay with a friend.
> 
> I'll be following you guys on this thread.
> 
> Looking at the Dark Side Half now. I've never run anything other than Marathon weekend. Probably get some sleep as well. Between the digging out of the snow and trying to get on a plane, I was up all night last night.
> 
> Cheers!


I’m so sorry!!


----------



## Mickey Momma

My husband has decided that he wants ChEAR squad...does anybody know if it can even be purchased anymore, maybe at the Expo?  Registration is closed online for sure.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> MK isn’t bad.



May have been that ToT had a breakdown. Fast pass line took 25 minutes. Rest of the park doesn’t seem bad right now.


----------



## bearsgirl

Mickey Momma said:


> My husband has decided that he wants ChEAR squad...does anybody know if it can even be purchased anymore, maybe at the Expo?  Registration is closed online for sure.


I would definitely try at the Expo


----------



## opusone

FFigawi said:


> Nicely done! When do we get a score update? Paging @opusone



Finally updated... https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...mments-welcome.3475601/page-173#post-58640151


----------



## FlashAM7

Not sure if this has been posted already, but do we know yet what characters will be out for the full?


----------



## The Expert

DOOM1001 said:


> Aside from the free entries for the perfect marathoners I heard they assured Disneyland races would be coming back.



AND they teased that there would be runs at all of their properties worldwide!!!

Quick merch question for anybody there. I've seen pics of the character running outfits and those skirts are too cute. Do they have shorts underneath? Pockets? I'm guessing they'll have some at Princess next month but I'm impatient and want to know now.


----------



## DopeyBadger

34th overall!  11th in age group (needed 38:04 to podium).  Woot woot!


----------



## Ariel484

CanadianPaco said:


> THANK YOU!!!!! This is exactly what I needed and (of course) it worked!!!!!!!!


Yay!


----------



## surfde22

DopeyBadger said:


> 34th overall!  11th in age group (needed 38:04 to podium).  Woot woot!


Sounds like you needed to run faster.


----------



## Ariel484

bananabean said:


> So who’s going to fill up @Ariel484’s photopass with funny pics now that we have her qr code?


 I thought I was so smart blurring out the number and totally forgot the QR code. DUH!!

EDIT: DAMMIT I didn’t even blur the number!!


----------



## rteetz

FlashAM7 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted already, but do we know yet what characters will be out for the full?


I posted a couple earlier in the thread from my CM friend.


----------



## bellrae

Learned a valuable lesson after the 5K, no matter how cold, DRINK! I ended up with a shocking migraine after the 5K and was still sick at 9pm, but put the alarm on anyway to see how I felt at 3am. Made it through the 10K somehow, but all this standing around in the cold is now starting to get to me - sore throat, fever and lost my voice. So having another day in bed. 

Made a point to drink the water this morning and man it was cold!!! I saw the beer as I ran past the boardwalk and all that went through my mind was ‘no refrigeration needed!’. 

Lots of people not watching what they were doing today - particularly frustrated with people trying to walk across all Runner’s to get to a character stop (with their back to us, expecting us to watch out for themrather than a two way street of everyone watching what they were doing). Also, people running the wrong way! If you get ahead of your group, stand to the side and wait, don’t try to run against the tide in a narrow portion!


----------



## croach

JClimacus said:


> I'm looking at the event guide and wondering if my son can pick up the race shirts of those who aren't going. It says only the runner can pick up his own bib, but I wonder if he has the waivers and a copy of our IDs, he might be able to get our shirts?



Is there a specific one you want? Or just seeing if you can get them. I’m doing Goofy and have mediums if you would like any of those. You earned one.


----------



## sunshine girl

I'm still at work, enjoying all the posts and getting ready to fly out tomorrow for the marathon!!  It is freezing here, but sunny, so fingers crossed for smooth travels.

I've never been this underprepared for a marathon in my life (thanks to my December pneumonia and lingering cough), but I know I can start the race and get to the halfway point comfortably and the pace should not be an issue even if I wind up walking a lot more in the 2nd half.  Doing a run-walk with short intervals and hoping for the best!

Huge condolences to those who have had struggles.  And congrats to everyone who is already underway!

Hope there's still some marathon gear left at the expo tomorrow.  Oh, and I still have NO idea what to wear for the weather!


----------



## jAcKs_x0

Mickey Momma said:


> My husband has decided that he wants ChEAR squad...does anybody know if it can even be purchased anymore, maybe at the Expo?  Registration is closed online for sure.



Hi, just wanted to let you know we stopped by the ChEAR squad booth at the expo for my sister and they were selling packages for the half but the full is sold out. Hope that helps!


----------



## jAcKs_x0

Holy moly! Looks like I’m on target for my weekend goals (place in top 50 for at least one race), 34th overall for women and 4th in my age group! I’m shocked, truly!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

jAcKs_x0 said:


> Holy moly! Looks like I’m on target for my weekend goals (place in top 50 for at least one race), 34th overall for women and 4th in my age group! I’m shocked, truly!!



Outstanding!


----------



## bananabean

JClimacus said:


> I'm looking at the event guide and wondering if my son can pick up the race shirts of those who aren't going. It says only the runner can pick up his own bib, but I wonder if he has the waivers and a copy of our IDs, he might be able to get our shirts?



A few years ago I ended up not being able to run Princess at the last minute. I called to let them know and ask if I needed to do anything (it was past the deferral point, but they did still have deferrals that year). They offered, unprompted, to send me my shirts for free. You could try calling and see if you can get them sent to you.


----------



## Mickey Momma

jAcKs_x0 said:


> Hi, just wanted to let you know we stopped by the ChEAR squad booth at the expo for my sister and they were selling packages for the half but the full is sold out. Hope that helps!



Thank you!  Much appreciated.


----------



## StarGirl11

JClimacus said:


> After driving up to Manchester at 3:00 AM, we told (with no notification) that our flight was cancelled. This was the flight we were changed to after our first flight was cancelled. Delta's got nothing else in the Northeast... even if we drove 6 hours. Driving to Orlando is no longer an option because of the time window. I'm now in recouping money mode.
> 
> I wish everyone a great weekend and a great holiday. At least my son Ethan will make it as they managed to slip him onto a flight out of Boston tonight (he'll show up, sleep 2 hours, then run the half) and he'll stay with a friend.
> 
> I'll be following you guys on this thread.
> 
> Looking at the Dark Side Half now. I've never run anything other than Marathon weekend. Probably get some sleep as well. Between the digging out of the snow and trying to get on a plane, I was up all night last night.
> 
> Cheers!



So sorry to hear that.



FlashAM7 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted already, but do we know yet what characters will be out for the full?



I was talking with a CM after the race about the fact I really want a photo with Hades. She said he’s going to be out along with Pain and Panic. Couldn’t remember if he was for the half or full though. So it sounds like we might be getting a villain a race since we had the hag this morning.

Took a badly needed nap after the race. Alarm got misset so I’m trying to make my lunch reservations that I’m all ready late for. Don’t regret the nap though I needed it badly in hindsight.


----------



## JClimacus

bananabean said:


> A few years ago I ended up not being able to run Princess at the last minute. I called to let them know and ask if I needed to do anything (it was past the deferral point, but they did still have deferrals that year). They offered, unprompted, to send me my shirts for free. You could try calling and see if you can get them sent to you.



Actually I just got an email from them saying they would send us any shirts we couldn't pick up. So good for them. I also managed to book an excellent rate for AKL over the Darkside Weekend so I'm seriously considering doing that - I've never done anything other than Marathon Weekend and it would be a different experience, better weather for starters. My family is all in bed right now making up for the sleep we missed yesterday. My wife is going to think I'm nuts when I tell her I've already booked a hotel for another race weekend.


----------



## camaker

StarGirl11 said:


> I was talking with a CM after the race about the fact I really want a photo with Hades. She said he’s going to be out along with Pain and Panic. Couldn’t remember if he was for the half or full though. So it sounds like we might be getting a villain a race since we had the hag this morning.



In 2016, Hades was out for the full along the stretch between MK and AK. They had a nice display with flames shooting up behind the backdrop. I think Shan Yu was in the same general area. That might be a good bet for a projected location. It was the general area where they had the old ride vehicles last year.


----------



## FlashAM7

bellrae said:


> Lots of people not watching what they were doing today - particularly frustrated with people trying to walk across all Runner’s to get to a character stop (with their back to us, expecting us to watch out for themrather than a two way street of everyone watching what they were doing). Also, people running the wrong way! If you get ahead of your group, stand to the side and wait, don’t try to run against the tide in a narrow portion!


I think as the race distances get longer, there will be less of this stuff happening. A lot of 5k or 10k runners don't know proper running etiquette, whereas runners during the marathon have probably run several races prior and know what to do and what not to do. It's just something you have to watch out for at the shorter distances, unfortunately (especially at Disney races).


----------



## FlashAM7

What is your wish list of characters/props to be out on the course for the half/full?

Personally, I would DIE if there was something from the Great Movie Ride along the course. Either an animatronic or some other prop.


----------



## StarGirl11

camaker said:


> In 2016, Hades was out for the full along the stretch between MK and AK. They had a nice display with flames shooting up behind the backdrop. I think Shan Yu was in the same general area. That might be a good bet for a projected location. It was the general area where they had the old ride vehicles last year.



Yeah I remember seeing his backdrop along with the hag and Shan Yu for the full but he wasn’t out when I went by. That seems to happen to me a lot with him for some reason...Hoping this weekends finally the one I get the photo.


----------



## StarGirl11

bellrae said:


> Learned a valuable lesson after the 5K, no matter how cold, DRINK! I ended up with a shocking migraine after the 5K and was still sick at 9pm, but put the alarm on anyway to see how I felt at 3am. Made it through the 10K somehow, but all this standing around in the cold is now starting to get to me - sore throat, fever and lost my voice. So having another day in bed.
> 
> Made a point to drink the water this morning and man it was cold!!! I saw the beer as I ran past the boardwalk and all that went through my mind was ‘no refrigeration needed!’.
> 
> Lots of people not watching what they were doing today - particularly frustrated with people trying to walk across all Runner’s to get to a character stop (with their back to us, expecting us to watch out for themrather than a two way street of everyone watching what they were doing). Also, people running the wrong way! If you get ahead of your group, stand to the side and wait, don’t try to run against the tide in a narrow portion!



Glad to hear your doing better. I know I was starting to have one of my standing issues this morning and made life difficult for the later part of the 10k. The nap rectified that.

This morning felt worse then normal. I was trying to keep running to help keep warm between stops and I’ve never had so many issues as I did coming back from the turn around after mile 1.



FlashAM7 said:


> What is your wish list of characters/props to be out on the course for the half/full?
> 
> Personally, I would DIE if there was something from the Great Movie Ride along the course. Either an animatronic or some other prop.



Hmmm...well Hades has been on my bucket list of photos I want for a long time so if I really do finally get it this weekend I am going to be over the moon. As far as others...I think really anyone that is hard to find on either coast would make me happy. I say either coast because Rapunzel and sometimes Flynn can be found out in CA fairly easy. Pinocchio is a bit harder to find sometimes but he does come out too. So the only other real rare both of terms of seeing them in and outside the parks for both coasts this morning besides the hag was Pochahantas and Meeko (who I ended up skipping realizing that usually someone betters on the other side of the turn around).


----------



## ckb_nc

FlashAM7 said:


> I think as the race distances get longer, there will be less of this stuff happening. A lot of 5k or 10k runners don't know proper running etiquette, whereas runners during the marathon have probably run several races prior and know what to do and what not to do. It's just something you have to watch out for at the shorter distances, unfortunately (especially at Disney races).



My sole Disney race was the 5k (was done for vacation and we ran for fun) was the just chaos. Looked at my watch at the first mile marker and was like no PR today, even though it was flat and perfect weather to run fast. Easily the hardest race to run because of non-runners. Oh well it was fun


----------



## jAcKs_x0

DopeyBadger said:


> Outstanding!



Thanks so much couldn’t do it without your support!


----------



## FlashAM7

ckb_nc said:


> My sole Disney race was the 5k (was done for vacation and we ran for fun) was the just chaos. Looked at my watch at the first mile marker and was like no PR today, even though it was flat and perfect weather to run fast. Easily the hardest race to run because of non-runners. Oh well it was fun


Though it's a fun time, it's pretty much impossible to PR at Disney, no matter how perfect the weather is.


----------



## jennamfeo

FlashAM7 said:


> Though it's a fun time, it's pretty much impossible to PR at Disney, no matter how perfect the weather is.


I wouldn't say impossible. I PR'd a 5k, 10k, and HM at DL races before.


----------



## JBinORL

Two races down, two to go!

For some reason, this morning felt a lot colder than yesterday, even though technically it was a slightly higher temperature. I think it was the sweating mixed with the wind, but it took us awhile to warm back up once we got to the car.

Planning to leave POR at 3AM for tomorrow/Sunday, that should be good, right?


----------



## GTLorenzo

If anyone is looking for last minute cold weather gear, Under Armour at the Factory Outlets along I-4, just north of Disney, has all of their coldware items at 30% to 50% off. I got some new compression tights and a top for under $60.


----------



## camaker

FlashAM7 said:


> Though it's a fun time, it's pretty much impossible to PR at Disney, no matter how perfect the weather is.





jennamfeo said:


> I wouldn't say impossible. I PR'd a 5k, 10k, and HM at DL races before.



I wouldn’t say it’s impossible to PR at Disney. It may be a bit more challenging, but it certainly can be done. It’s largely a matter of appropriate corral placement, patience and running a smart race. I PRed the 10k at DLH weekend last year despite unfavorable (hot & humid) running temps. 

Not to mention look at what @DopeyBadger  is doing with his sextuple PR challenge this year. He was on track for it last year, too.


----------



## FlashAM7

camaker said:


> I wouldn’t say it’s impossible to PR at Disney. It may be a bit more challenging, but it certainly can be done. It’s largely a matter of appropriate corral placement, patience and running a smart race. I PRed the 10k at DLH weekend last year despite unfavorable (hot & humid) running temps.
> 
> Not to mention look at what @DopeyBadger  is doing with his sextuple PR challenge this year. He was on track for it last year, too.


A bit of an exaggeration on my part. But yes, it is difficult to PR at Disney.


----------



## JBinORL

I'm going for the opposite: these will all be my slowest races at each distance


----------



## 1lilspark

FlashAM7 said:


> T it's pretty much impossible to PR at Disney


In all fairness my 5k split for the wine and Dine 10k was just 11 seconds shy of my 5k PR

Though I do love bananas and hate beer as well so I’m an outlier


----------



## disneygirlsng

JBinORL said:


> I'm going for the opposite: these will all be my slowest races at each distance


Yep! I am doing pretty darn good at it too. 1:25 yesterday and 2:02 today. Almost triple my 5K PR and double my 10K. I could have run a 5K in the time it took me to stand in line waiting for the pic with Rapunzel and Flynn today, but it was so worth it!


----------



## 1lilspark

(Phone glitched and double posted)


----------



## ckb_nc

Plan is to run the half next Jan for fun - I can PR the distance in other races. so double PR time sounds inviting and a goal


----------



## JBinORL

disneygirlsng said:


> Yep! I am doing pretty darn good at it too. 1:25 yesterday and 2:02 today. Almost triple my 5K PR and double my 10K. I could have run a 5K in the time it took me to stand in line waiting for the pic with Rapunzel and Flynn today, but it was so worth it!



Haha we waited for a bit in the Rapunzel line, but got too cold (it was moving SO SLOW!) so we dipped out and kept running. We did stop for Vacation Genie and photos in front of Spaceship Earth. So far we've got 38 min 5k and 1:16 10k. The plan is to run/walk the half and full, but we are both already starting to feel exhausted from the wake-ups. We took a nap so hopefully that'll help.

Off to dinner at Mama Melrose and then early to bed again


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

The Expert said:


> Quick merch question for anybody there. I've seen pics of the character running outfits and those skirts are too cute. Do they have shorts underneath? Pockets? I'm guessing they'll have some at Princess next month but I'm impatient and want to know now.



I checked the Cheshire Cat skirt (naturally) and there were no shorts underneath. At $60 with no shorts - I assume you’re supposed to purchase the matching leggings at $75 - I said nope.


----------



## Ariel484

Mimsy Borogove said:


> I checked the Cheshire Cat skirt (naturally) and there were no shorts underneath. At $60 with no shorts - I assume you’re supposed to purchase the matching leggings at $75 - I said nope.


They must be trying to compete with the Disney-inspired stuff from SparkleSkirts and Raw Threads. Sucks that it’s not functional.


----------



## The Expert

Mimsy Borogove said:


> I checked the Cheshire Cat skirt (naturally) and there were no shorts underneath. At $60 with no shorts - I assume you’re supposed to purchase the matching leggings at $75 - I said nope.



That's disappointing! For not much more I can get a Sparkle Skirt with shorts and awesome pockets. I'll pass.


----------



## huskies90

Quick Question: Bib placement. How do u pin to torso and keep it visible when u have layers of throw away clothes?


----------



## Dave Rolen

FlashAM7 said:


> I think as the race distances get longer, there will be less of this stuff happening. A lot of 5k or 10k runners don't know proper running etiquette, whereas runners during the marathon have probably run several races prior and know what to do and what not to do. It's just something you have to watch out for at the shorter distances, unfortunately (especially at Disney races).



Exactly my attitude. Seeing walkers in the A corral, runners 4 abreast, walking in the middle of the road....and all those other habits that drive racers crazy are to be expected. It's just the way it is I guess. All that seemed to clear up by mile 2 though. The happiest place on earth is not the place to get all caught up in frustration.


----------



## Dave Rolen

huskies90 said:


> Quick Question: Bib placement. How do u pin to torso and keep it visible when u have layers of throw away clothes?



Right hip worked just fine the last two days.


----------



## StarGirl11

Woohoo grabbed an 8:15 dinner reservation after the marathon for Be Our Guest. Is it later then I would like? Yes. However this is the reservation I’ve been trying to land for days now so I’m ecstatic. Going to keep checking to see if I can get an earlier time. Otherwise I’ll make do snacking.


----------



## Dave Rolen

On the bus at 3:30 or 4 tomorrow?

What is the concensus?


----------



## StarGirl11

Dave Rolen said:


> On the bus at 3:30 or 4 tomorrow?
> 
> What is the concensus?



They’re saying to be on by 3:30. Considering previous years it was 4 you can probably get away with it. But I wouldn’t want to get caught in traffic...


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Ariel484 said:


> They must be trying to compete with the Disney-inspired stuff from SparkleSkirts and Raw Threads. Sucks that isn’t not functional.



Exactly. And I was also eyeing the Cheshire tank, but the material was way too heavy for this Floridian. Almost like swimsuit/SS material. They’re probably catering to people who want to costume-run in the fly. 



The Expert said:


> That's disappointing! For not much more I can get a Sparkle Skirt with shorts and awesome pockets. I'll pass.



Exactly my thoughts! So disappointing.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Mimsy Borogove said:


> I checked the Cheshire Cat skirt (naturally) and there were no shorts underneath. At $60 with no shorts - I assume you’re supposed to purchase the matching leggings at $75 - I said nope.


I don't think there were pockets either. While the skirts were cute, they were not functional. Sparkleskirts has a superior product. I'm not sure if I missed it, but I didn't see Sparkleskirts at the expo.


----------



## The Expert

mrsg00fy said:


> I don't think there were pockets either. While the skirts were cute, they were not functional. Sparkleskirts has a superior product. I'm not sure if I missed it, but I didn't see Sparkleskirts at the expo.



They had some big sale and open house at their HQ (which is near Orlando). Maybe that was instead of doing the expo? I assume (hope) they'll be back for Princess.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Reminder for the HM pre race meetup:

 

As an additional reminder this is a different meeting spot than the 5k/10k.  The meeting spot is through the gear check in the "L" of the ports potties.  Whenever they open the walk  to the corrals around 4:00-4:30 is when I'll plan on leaving.  I will be wearing red pants and a white Wisconsin hoodie.


----------



## StarGirl11

The Expert said:


> They had some big sale and open house at their HQ (which is near Orlando). Maybe that was instead of doing the expo? I assume (hope) they'll be back for Princess.



They haven’t done the Marathon expo in the 2 years I’ve worn their skirts. I think the cost is too much


----------



## huskies90

Quick Question #2: bag check. Do u guys check something to wear after the race? I am afraid of being really cold at the finish after sweating and dropping all my throwaway sweatshirts. But I prefer not to deal with a bag check.


----------



## Ariel484

mrsg00fy said:


> I don't think there were pockets either. While the skirts were cute, they were not functional. Sparkleskirts has a superior product. I'm not sure if I missed it, but I didn't see Sparkleskirts at the expo.





The Expert said:


> They had some big sale and open house at their HQ (which is near Orlando). Maybe that was instead of doing the expo? I assume (hope) they'll be back for Princess.


They’ve posted on facebook before that this particular expo is too expensive for them, hence the open house. I Think they’re normally at the other Disney race expos.


----------



## camaker

huskies90 said:


> Quick Question #2: bag check. Do u guys check something to wear after the race? I am afraid of being really cold at the finish after sweating and dropping all my throwaway sweatshirts. But I prefer not to deal with a bag check.



I don't like to hassle with bag check either, but I've checked a hat, jacket and fleece pants for both races so far and been glad I did.


----------



## acefields23

DopeyBadger said:


> Reminder for the HM pre race meetup:
> 
> View attachment 292560
> 
> As an additional reminder this is a different meeting spot than the 5k/10k.  The meeting spot is through the gear check in the "L" of the ports potties.  Whenever they open the walk  to the corrals around 4:00-4:30 is when I'll plan on leaving.  I will be wearing red pants and a white Wisconsin hoodie.


 

Hey @DopeyBadger - what are the odds the 2017 corral start times hold this year (relatively the same at least) considering the mini waves they are doing? Or was that just for the 10k and not the 13.1 or 26.2?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Expo for my husband was easy!  Officially the cheapest expo ever for us.  We got in and out only spending $20 for the throwaway weather suit for my husband as he is unsure of the weather after the freezing experience we had this morning at Animal Kingdom.  I'll gladly spend that money to make him feel ok!  None of the other booths had anything that called out to us.  

I liked the set up of how the marathon bibs were in the main hall.  

I will be going with him to the start line for the Marathon.  He wants to see if I can get him a marathon weekend pre-order jacket and the extras would be sold at that point.  

Guess that means I'll end up at MK/TTC to cheer him on and then back to the Boardwalk.  He wants a beer when he leaves the Hollywood Studios Pathway and that is something I can easily comply with!


----------



## jAcKs_x0

FYI - for those who were looking for some merch, World of Disney at Disney Springs is getting some of the marathon weekend merch tomorrow, although nothing dopey. So if anyone is heading over there tomorrow, just a heads up!


----------



## Dave Rolen

huskies90 said:


> Quick Question #2: bag check. Do u guys check something to wear after the race? I am afraid of being really cold at the finish after sweating and dropping all my throwaway sweatshirts. But I prefer not to deal with a bag check.



Totally checking a bag. 1/2 is too far to wear anything extra without burning up and the temperature is too cold to stand around in sweaty 1/2 running attire. That goes double for the marathon.


----------



## Nole95

Fun time today at the HH meetup.  Great being able to put faces to names.  Thanks to @Keels for setting it all up.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Does anyone here know exactly where, near the castle, the "Chear Zone" is located at the Magic Kingdom?  My wife has the Chear Squad platinum package, and it is note dtha there's a special area near the castle where this is at.  Just curious.  If we know now, it will save her some time getting situated.  Thank you in advance!  And, good luck to all of the Half and full marathoners out there!


----------



## Dis5150

StarGirl11 said:


> They’re saying to be on by 3:30. Considering previous years it was 4 you can probably get away with it. But I wouldn’t want to get caught in traffic...



The cast member on our bus this morning said if busses aren’t at Epcot at 5:00 they were shutting down the roads and not letting them in. He said it was new this year for the half and full and to make sure you got on a bus early.


----------



## Dis5150

So.... Doing laundry this evening for more cold weather clothes for tomorrow. Well guess who was a dumb a** and turned on the top dryers when my clothes were in the bottom dryers??  I had to reset them for another hour! I seriously want to cry! I just want to go to bed and still have another 20 minutes on the dryer.


----------



## lilmc

So I've been too busy in the parks to catch up, so sorry if this has already been brought up: the race shirts where each park's symbol is pictured, it's the wrong castle


----------



## ZellyB

Great time at the HH meet up. Thanks @Keels amd @FFigawi for hosting.


----------



## FFigawi

huskies90 said:


> Quick Question #2: bag check. Do u guys check something to wear after the race? I am afraid of being really cold at the finish after sweating and dropping all my throwaway sweatshirts. But I prefer not to deal with a bag check.



Definitely check sweats or something else warm. You'll cool off very quickly after the race tomorrow. 



Dis_Yoda said:


> Guess that means I'll end up at MK/TTC to cheer him on and then back to the Boardwalk.  He wants a beer when he leaves the Hollywood Studios Pathway and that is something I can easily comply with!



Beer stop!! 



ZellyB said:


> Great time at the HH meet up. Thanks @Keels amd @FFigawi for hosting.



You're most welcome


----------



## swooshbear

jennamfeo said:


> I wouldn't say impossible. I PR'd a 5k, 10k, and HM at DL races before.



Agreed, I have PR'd my last two runDisney races. I actually would have slightly faster but no line for characters was too hard to pass up. Also helps to be in Corral A.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sat 3 rows in front of Brazilian Ronaldo at Fantasmic! Pretty cool for a football fan like myself. Downside is it means I’m still awake and will be on low sleep again.

And meeting everyone at the DIS meetup was still the highlight of the day. Thanks to everyone for humoring my awkwardness, everyone was very nice but I get very caught up in my own mind in those type of situations and can only hope that I’m functioning like a normal person.


----------



## surfde22

Barca33Runner said:


> Sat 3 rows in front of Brazilian Ronaldo at Fantasmic! Pretty cool for a football fan like myself.



Did you fan girl over seeing Ronaldo? No, just kidding, but that’s pretty cool seeing him there. I remember when he was dominating the world football scene when I was growing up.


----------



## SheHulk

On magical express & waiting... at least my flight got here!


----------



## Keels

Barca33Runner said:


> Sat 3 rows in front of Brazilian Ronaldo at Fantasmic! Pretty cool for a football fan like myself. Downside is it means I’m still awake and will be on low sleep again.
> 
> And meeting everyone at the DIS meetup was still the highlight of the day. Thanks to everyone for humoring my awkwardness, everyone was very nice but I get very caught up in my own mind in those type of situations and can only hope that I’m functioning like a normal person.



I’m so glad you showed up!!! It was great to meet you!!


----------



## Mary9876

Good luck at the half tomorrow everyone! It is neat to see everyone with there medals in the parks. 

I had a productive day and was able to pick up my daughters kids run bib and mine in minutes. Expo was empty and made rounds before and after kids run. Feels more real now that I have the bib. Also figured out transportation so pending traffic and security I might make the meet up. The kids race was a lot of fun. My almost 3 yr daughter took off running with my husband following behind. She did stop for a hug from Mickey. The first thing she said when she saw me...”Mommy, I beat you”


----------



## LdyStormy76

@courtneybeth and anyone else in race retreat I am to the left of the door ina blue fleece


----------



## StarGirl11

Jim Tancredi said:


> Does anyone here know exactly where, near the castle, the "Chear Zone" is located at the Magic Kingdom?  My wife has the Chear Squad platinum package, and it is note dtha there's a special area near the castle where this is at.  Just curious.  If we know now, it will save her some time getting situated.  Thank you in advance!  And, good luck to all of the Half and full marathoners out there!



It’s directly in front of the castle as you come out from what I remember. I got some Powerade in 2016 from my parents there that’s why I remember it.



LdyStormy76 said:


> @courtneybeth and anyone else in race retreat I am to the left of the door ina blue fleece



Coming over to say hi


----------



## StarGirl11

All right apparently I’m blind since I’m not seeing you @LdyStormy76


----------



## LdyStormy76

@StarGirl11 just stood up. Next to a tv screen by medical and food.


----------



## Barca33Runner

surfde22 said:


> Did you fan girl over seeing Ronaldo? No, just kidding, but that’s pretty cool seeing him there. I remember when he was dominating the world football scene when I was growing up.



Being that I was in Disney there were more than enough Brazilians fawning and getting pictures. It’s cool to see someone recognizable, but I’d never want to interject on their day.


----------



## cavepig

Yeah no shorts under the character themed skirts is lame.
Skirt $60
Shirt $45
Tights $75
Tank $45
Capris $65

Tempting on the tights but I didn't need them badly enough. Cute stuff though.

Expo was busy yesterday around 3 but no lines.  Not sure if more marathon magnets to be stocked but there was only a couple ganging.

25th black jackets were available in a variety of sizes but that was it I think for jackets Besides generic rundisney ones.

Plenty of ornaments but 25th Mickey figurine weRe gone.

Glad Hoka was there I may be switching to them and liked trying them on.  Body buffer I'm this close to buying so awesome.

The cold 5 spice potatoes were a nope from me .

Go halfears today!!!


----------



## lhermiston

Good luck, half runners!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> Beer stop!!


If I had more than 3 cans of beer and half a bottle of wine in the room


----------



## bryana

Hope everyone had a great race this morning.

Finally going to head to the expo today after breakfast at Boma!

Also, just stopped in the Marketplace in Yacht Club and they had some of the marathon merch. Backpacks, wine glasses, the grey shirt with the 90s design.


----------



## gjramsey

I was glad to meet some of you this morning.  I had a blast today, I think I only missed two of the character stops.  

Too me, I think the larger corrals actually made the start longer with the mini-waves.  Two years ago I saw the balloon ladies (during the half) right before they hit Magic Kingdom parking plaza, and today, while running a slower pace, did not see them at all on World Drive.  By the time I climbed the overpass, they must have made their way onto World Drive


----------



## DopeyBadger

PR #3!!!  1:30:35!!!  Just one more race!!!


----------



## Nole95

Had a fun race this morning.  We started out of the front of D.  We started at 5:45, which was earlier than expected.  When I did Goofy three years ago, I had a better proof of time and didn’t start until almost 6.

For me, cone alley was the worst part.  Congested all the way.  Just took my time and tried not to weave too much.  Surprisingly, the tunnel entering MK under the train station was easy; as was the castle.

Wish they would find a way to make the course a little more exciting.  Those long, boring stretches on World Drive are brutal.

Did have one idiot barrel past my wife and pretty much bump her out of the way.  This was on an open stretch so there was plenty of room.  He was gone before either of us could even say anything to him.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Congrats @DopeyBadger!  Your continued success is such a product of your training and hard work!  I am excited to see what you do with the Marathon tomorrow!

I was very excited about my 10K yesterday - 51:03. That was the second fastest 10K for me.  Today was a bit tougher finishing the Half in 1:57.  Maybe closing out MK last night was not such a good idea...  

I totally missed the meet-up again as I pushed my time.  Will actually get out on time tomorrow.  I hope everyone had good races today and all you Marathoners good luck tomorrow!


----------



## FFigawi

gjramsey said:


> I was glad to meet some of you this morning.  I had a blast today, I think I only missed two of the character stops.
> 
> Too me, I think the larger corrals actually made the start longer with the mini-waves.  Two years ago I saw the balloon ladies (during the half) right before they hit Magic Kingdom parking plaza, and today, while running a slower pace, did not see them at all on World Drive.  By the time I climbed the overpass, they must have made their way onto World Drive



I thought the release times were about the same. We started in the back of D at 5:48, which is about what I would expect from past years. The waves helped a bit with congestion since we had clear-ish running once we turned onto World Drive. 

Congrats to everyone who ran today!


----------



## rteetz

Had a blast today! Ran with Team Shenanigans and feel great! Congrats everyone!


----------



## nervous1sttimer

The character lines were so much better today! I stopped for so many pictures that I lost count.

Hope everyone had a great race! I ran non-stop (except for photos) and finished faster than I expected, so I am thinking tomorrow is going to be a bigger challenge than originally anticipated.


----------



## croach

Had fun with character stops today. If anyone still wants to join the character alert text group for tomorrow, shoot me a pm.


----------



## kski907

Has been a great weekend for my family so far.  DS hung with me for 5k and 10k. DD just finished her first half in under her goal of 3hrs with 2:57. Solo tomorrow so gonna try to hit the meet up. Congrats to everyone


----------



## mrsg00fy

DopeyBadger said:


> PR #3!!!  1:30:35!!!  Just one more race!!!


Congrats @DopeyBadger!!!!


----------



## camaker

Congratulations to everyone who had a great race today!  

I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer, but I'm flying solo this trip and could really use a shoulder to cry on. 

I've had issues with getting to WDWMW injured the two times I've run it in the past. So Billy and I set up a plan designed to get me healthy to the starting line this year. Everything went just about as well as it could have and I came into the weekend planning to take it easy in the first three races and then take a shot at a marathon PR. 

The 5k went great. Then Friday morning I got up with a cough that had settled into my chest. The 10k was run at one of my easy training paces and felt like the effort of a tempo run!  Uh oh!  I haven't been sick in years!  I can only imagine that it was the combination of the stress of travel, my wife's surgery right before Christmas that didn't go well, and the abnormal cold and crowds here I'm not normally exposed to. 

I hit the cold with everything they had in the gift shop here and didn't leave the resort yesterday. I came up with an energy conservation plan for the half using intervals I've had good luck with in the past. They worked. Right about to the MK. Fatigue started to set in and I couldn't forestall it. My stomach, abs and ribs ached from the cold air and coughing. I couldn't get warm. I fought it til the end, walking a lot of the last 5 miles. Hands down, the worst race of my life. 

I don't have anything left in the tank. I'm drained. I don't want to risk another cold morning start and turning this cold into pneumonia if I don't have a realistic shot at finishing. I was supposed to support a coworker running her first marathon with her nerves in the corral. I'm going to let her down. 

Now, I'm sitting in the room just down. This weekend was the culmination of anticipation that started with last year's cancelled half. A training plan of 522 miles executed to perfection to get me here and ready. All for nothing. 

I shouldn't say all for nothing, I guess. I've enjoyed the morning pre-race meet ups. I was really looking forward to Hurricane Hannah's yesterday. And at least I'm here. Not everyone who signed up made it. At any rate, thanks for reading my pity party. I really needed to get it out to folks who would understand. I hope everyone running has a great marathon tomorrow!


----------



## bryana

DopeyBadger said:


> PR #3!!!  1:30:35!!!  Just one more race!!!



YOU. ARE. AMAZING!

I am so happy for you!! Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## KSellers88

I’m beginning to wonder if I’ll make it to the expo by 3 when it closes...been sitting at Contemporary for over an hour waiting on the bus. I could take a cab/Uber but it’d be stuck in the same traffic.  

On a positive note, congrats to everyone who ran today!!


----------



## croach

camaker said:


> Congratulations to everyone who had a great race today!
> 
> I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer, but I'm flying solo this trip and could really use a shoulder to cry on.
> 
> I've had issues with getting to WDWMW injured the two times I've run it in the past. So Billy and I set up a plan designed to get me healthy to the starting line this year. Everything went just about as well as it could have and I came into the weekend planning to take it easy in the first three races and then take a shot at a marathon PR.
> 
> The 5k went great. Then Friday morning I got up with a cough that had settled into my chest. The 10k was run at one of my easy training paces and felt like the effort of a tempo run!  Uh oh!  I haven't been sick in years!  I can only imagine that it was the combination of the stress of travel, my wife's surgery right before Christmas that didn't go well, and the abnormal cold and crowds here I'm not normally exposed to.
> 
> I hit the cold with everything they had in the gift shop here and didn't leave the resort yesterday. I came up with an energy conservation plan for the half using intervals I've had good luck with in the past. They worked. Right about to the MK. Fatigue started to set in and I couldn't forestall it. My stomach, abs and ribs ached from the cold air and coughing. I couldn't get warm. I fought it til the end, walking a lot of the last 5 miles. Hands down, the worst race of my life.
> 
> I don't have anything left in the tank. I'm drained. I don't want to risk another cold morning start and turning this cold into pneumonia if I don't have a realistic shot at finishing. I was supposed to support a coworker running her first marathon with her nerves in the corral. I'm going to let her down.
> 
> Now, I'm sitting in the room just down. This weekend was the culmination of anticipation that started with last year's cancelled half. A training plan of 522 miles executed to perfection to get me here and ready. All for nothing.
> 
> I shouldn't say all for nothing, I guess. I've enjoyed the morning pre-race meet ups. I was really looking forward to Hurricane Hannah's yesterday. And at least I'm here. Not everyone who signed up made it. At any rate, thanks for reading my pity party. I really needed to get it out to folks who would understand. I hope everyone running has a great marathon tomorrow!



Colds can just zap it out of you especially once it gets in your chest and affects you breathing. Pretty great job of just getting out there and finishing what was a tough race for you!! Gage how you feel but like you said don’t risk making it way worse.


----------



## Barca33Runner

camaker said:


> Congratulations to everyone who had a great race today!
> 
> I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer, but I'm flying solo this trip and could really use a shoulder to cry on.
> 
> I've had issues with getting to WDWMW injured the two times I've run it in the past. So Billy and I set up a plan designed to get me healthy to the starting line this year. Everything went just about as well as it could have and I came into the weekend planning to take it easy in the first three races and then take a shot at a marathon PR.
> 
> The 5k went great. Then Friday morning I got up with a cough that had settled into my chest. The 10k was run at one of my easy training paces and felt like the effort of a tempo run!  Uh oh!  I haven't been sick in years!  I can only imagine that it was the combination of the stress of travel, my wife's surgery right before Christmas that didn't go well, and the abnormal cold and crowds here I'm not normally exposed to.
> 
> I hit the cold with everything they had in the gift shop here and didn't leave the resort yesterday. I came up with an energy conservation plan for the half using intervals I've had good luck with in the past. They worked. Right about to the MK. Fatigue started to set in and I couldn't forestall it. My stomach, abs and ribs ached from the cold air and coughing. I couldn't get warm. I fought it til the end, walking a lot of the last 5 miles. Hands down, the worst race of my life.
> 
> I don't have anything left in the tank. I'm drained. I don't want to risk another cold morning start and turning this cold into pneumonia if I don't have a realistic shot at finishing. I was supposed to support a coworker running her first marathon with her nerves in the corral. I'm going to let her down.
> 
> Now, I'm sitting in the room just down. This weekend was the culmination of anticipation that started with last year's cancelled half. A training plan of 522 miles executed to perfection to get me here and ready. All for nothing.
> 
> I shouldn't say all for nothing, I guess. I've enjoyed the morning pre-race meet ups. I was really looking forward to Hurricane Hannah's yesterday. And at least I'm here. Not everyone who signed up made it. At any rate, thanks for reading my pity party. I really needed to get it out to folks who would understand. I hope everyone running has a great marathon tomorrow!



I’m in the same place as far as my legs being done by MK, having the worst race of my life and feeling like I have nothing left in the tank for tomorrow. I don’t have the health issues, so I’m going to give it a go, but things could go all sorts of sideways tomorrow.

I know that this weekend seems snakebit for you, but there can be other Marathon Weekends if you are so inclined. Your health is the most important thing.


----------



## DopeyBadger

camaker said:


> Congratulations to everyone who had a great race today!
> 
> I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer, but I'm flying solo this trip and could really use a shoulder to cry on.
> 
> I've had issues with getting to WDWMW injured the two times I've run it in the past. So Billy and I set up a plan designed to get me healthy to the starting line this year. Everything went just about as well as it could have and I came into the weekend planning to take it easy in the first three races and then take a shot at a marathon PR.
> 
> The 5k went great. Then Friday morning I got up with a cough that had settled into my chest. The 10k was run at one of my easy training paces and felt like the effort of a tempo run!  Uh oh!  I haven't been sick in years!  I can only imagine that it was the combination of the stress of travel, my wife's surgery right before Christmas that didn't go well, and the abnormal cold and crowds here I'm not normally exposed to.
> 
> I hit the cold with everything they had in the gift shop here and didn't leave the resort yesterday. I came up with an energy conservation plan for the half using intervals I've had good luck with in the past. They worked. Right about to the MK. Fatigue started to set in and I couldn't forestall it. My stomach, abs and ribs ached from the cold air and coughing. I couldn't get warm. I fought it til the end, walking a lot of the last 5 miles. Hands down, the worst race of my life.
> 
> I don't have anything left in the tank. I'm drained. I don't want to risk another cold morning start and turning this cold into pneumonia if I don't have a realistic shot at finishing. I was supposed to support a coworker running her first marathon with her nerves in the corral. I'm going to let her down.
> 
> Now, I'm sitting in the room just down. This weekend was the culmination of anticipation that started with last year's cancelled half. A training plan of 522 miles executed to perfection to get me here and ready. All for nothing.
> 
> I shouldn't say all for nothing, I guess. I've enjoyed the morning pre-race meet ups. I was really looking forward to Hurricane Hannah's yesterday. And at least I'm here. Not everyone who signed up made it. At any rate, thanks for reading my pity party. I really needed to get it out to folks who would understand. I hope everyone running has a great marathon tomorrow!



My heart breaks for you.


----------



## KSellers88

camaker said:


> Congratulations to everyone who had a great race today!
> 
> I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer, but I'm flying solo this trip and could really use a shoulder to cry on.
> 
> I've had issues with getting to WDWMW injured the two times I've run it in the past. So Billy and I set up a plan designed to get me healthy to the starting line this year. Everything went just about as well as it could have and I came into the weekend planning to take it easy in the first three races and then take a shot at a marathon PR.
> 
> The 5k went great. Then Friday morning I got up with a cough that had settled into my chest. The 10k was run at one of my easy training paces and felt like the effort of a tempo run!  Uh oh!  I haven't been sick in years!  I can only imagine that it was the combination of the stress of travel, my wife's surgery right before Christmas that didn't go well, and the abnormal cold and crowds here I'm not normally exposed to.
> 
> I hit the cold with everything they had in the gift shop here and didn't leave the resort yesterday. I came up with an energy conservation plan for the half using intervals I've had good luck with in the past. They worked. Right about to the MK. Fatigue started to set in and I couldn't forestall it. My stomach, abs and ribs ached from the cold air and coughing. I couldn't get warm. I fought it til the end, walking a lot of the last 5 miles. Hands down, the worst race of my life.
> 
> I don't have anything left in the tank. I'm drained. I don't want to risk another cold morning start and turning this cold into pneumonia if I don't have a realistic shot at finishing. I was supposed to support a coworker running her first marathon with her nerves in the corral. I'm going to let her down.
> 
> Now, I'm sitting in the room just down. This weekend was the culmination of anticipation that started with last year's cancelled half. A training plan of 522 miles executed to perfection to get me here and ready. All for nothing.
> 
> I shouldn't say all for nothing, I guess. I've enjoyed the morning pre-race meet ups. I was really looking forward to Hurricane Hannah's yesterday. And at least I'm here. Not everyone who signed up made it. At any rate, thanks for reading my pity party. I really needed to get it out to folks who would understand. I hope everyone running has a great marathon tomorrow!



Sending virtual hugs your way! You know what’s best for your health, but I’m so so sorry you’re sick and not going to make it.


----------



## TeeterTots

camaker said:


> Congratulations to everyone who had a great race today!
> 
> I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer, but I'm flying solo this trip and could really use a shoulder to cry on.
> 
> I've had issues with getting to WDWMW injured the two times I've run it in the past. So Billy and I set up a plan designed to get me healthy to the starting line this year. Everything went just about as well as it could have and I came into the weekend planning to take it easy in the first three races and then take a shot at a marathon PR.
> 
> The 5k went great. Then Friday morning I got up with a cough that had settled into my chest. The 10k was run at one of my easy training paces and felt like the effort of a tempo run!  Uh oh!  I haven't been sick in years!  I can only imagine that it was the combination of the stress of travel, my wife's surgery right before Christmas that didn't go well, and the abnormal cold and crowds here I'm not normally exposed to.
> 
> I hit the cold with everything they had in the gift shop here and didn't leave the resort yesterday. I came up with an energy conservation plan for the half using intervals I've had good luck with in the past. They worked. Right about to the MK. Fatigue started to set in and I couldn't forestall it. My stomach, abs and ribs ached from the cold air and coughing. I couldn't get warm. I fought it til the end, walking a lot of the last 5 miles. Hands down, the worst race of my life.
> 
> I don't have anything left in the tank. I'm drained. I don't want to risk another cold morning start and turning this cold into pneumonia if I don't have a realistic shot at finishing. I was supposed to support a coworker running her first marathon with her nerves in the corral. I'm going to let her down.
> 
> Now, I'm sitting in the room just down. This weekend was the culmination of anticipation that started with last year's cancelled half. A training plan of 522 miles executed to perfection to get me here and ready. All for nothing.
> 
> I shouldn't say all for nothing, I guess. I've enjoyed the morning pre-race meet ups. I was really looking forward to Hurricane Hannah's yesterday. And at least I'm here. Not everyone who signed up made it. At any rate, thanks for reading my pity party. I really needed to get it out to folks who would understand. I hope everyone running has a great marathon tomorrow!


Im really very sorry! I understand what you’re going through as I had a similar situation last year! Rest! Feel better!


----------



## TeeterTots

DopeyBadger said:


> PR #3!!!  1:30:35!!!  Just one more race!!!


Incredible, Billy! Never doubted it!!!


----------



## garneska

@camaker i am so sorry you are sick.  I am going to join your pity party.  My DH is running his first full Sunday and he got Norovirus on Wednesday night. He was down ALL day Thursday. For him it is an awful day one but it runs through him fast. I went to 10k on Friday, felt fine. He was glad he was not running. Today he feels much better ready to tackle Sunday.  Guess what I got last night? Yep now I have it, not near as bad so I am still hoping I can run tomorrow.  My goal fir Disney was to not get injured, this may slow me down to accomplish that.  

Anyways wanted to join the pity party, though you are in worse shape than me.


----------



## ZellyB

I’m really sorry @camaker.  It’s so frustrating when things happen that you simply can’t control. You’ve had an amazing year, so I hate that this weekend has been such a trial. 

Congrats @DopeyBadger !!

We had a pretty good race. Probably too much park time the last few days but both of us were feeling the fatigue around Mile 8, so that’s worrisome for tomorrow, but today is nothing but rest and eating so I’m hoping that gets us rejuvenated for tomorrow. 

Our original plan was to get some beer after the race and then cheer on finishers but we got cold and decided to bail. But this was a nice conclusion to the race.


----------



## The Expert

camaker said:


> I don't have anything left in the tank. I'm drained. I don't want to risk another cold morning start and turning this cold into pneumonia if I don't have a realistic shot at finishing. I was supposed to support a coworker running her first marathon with her nerves in the corral. I'm going to let her down.



Your coworker will certainly understand. Rest up today... maybe even hit up instacare if you can and get a diagnosis. Maybe they can give you something that will help clear it up sooner than later, not necessarily to try and get the race in but just to get you better. Maybe they can get you feeling good enough to cheer her at the finish!


----------



## courtneybeth

camaker said:


> Now, I'm sitting in the room just down. This weekend was the culmination of anticipation that started with last year's cancelled half. A training plan of 522 miles executed to perfection to get me here and ready. All for nothing.



Please don’t feel down and know that your hard work is so a part of everything you’ve done. 

At least get to the start and cross it. Give it your all and see how far you can go. Take it one mile at a time and know you’ve already made great strides to getting here. Keep resting.


----------



## Barca33Runner

DopeyBadger said:


> PR #3!!!  1:30:35!!!  Just one more race!!!



Amazing! An incredible result regardless of tomorrow; but, you know, go out and kill it tomorrow as well.

Unfortunately, I’m pulling the reverse feat. PW in 5k and 10k, worst since my first Half today. I’ve got a lot of redemption to go for tomorrow and not much reason to believe my legs are all that into it. I’m determined to keep my spirits up and get it finished regardless of time. I may have (ETA: definitely) needed the kick in the pants this Dopey is providing.


----------



## Baloo in MI

@camaker I am very sorry to hear about your illness.  I can not imagine how frustrating that must be.  This is a long and expensive commitment.  I wish I had some great tip to offer that would help you and get you through tomorrow; but I don’t.  Looks like you have already done everything I would have suggested.  Maybe a good day of rest and some sleep (for a second day) will give you enough to at least finish the distance.  But putting health first is the most important thing. Anyway, I will send healing prayers and wishing you the best.  Even if you are here solo, know that you are not alone!


----------



## daisyamy

It was so nice meeting a few of you at the meetup this morning and HH yesterday!  I took it nice and slow today and finished with a pace just under 16 mins. Best of luck to everyone running tomorrow


----------



## mrsg00fy

camaker said:


> Congratulations to everyone who had a great race today!
> 
> I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer, but I'm flying solo this trip and could really use a shoulder to cry on.
> 
> I've had issues with getting to WDWMW injured the two times I've run it in the past. So Billy and I set up a plan designed to get me healthy to the starting line this year. Everything went just about as well as it could have and I came into the weekend planning to take it easy in the first three races and then take a shot at a marathon PR.
> 
> The 5k went great. Then Friday morning I got up with a cough that had settled into my chest. The 10k was run at one of my easy training paces and felt like the effort of a tempo run!  Uh oh!  I haven't been sick in years!  I can only imagine that it was the combination of the stress of travel, my wife's surgery right before Christmas that didn't go well, and the abnormal cold and crowds here I'm not normally exposed to.
> 
> I hit the cold with everything they had in the gift shop here and didn't leave the resort yesterday. I came up with an energy conservation plan for the half using intervals I've had good luck with in the past. They worked. Right about to the MK. Fatigue started to set in and I couldn't forestall it. My stomach, abs and ribs ached from the cold air and coughing. I couldn't get warm. I fought it til the end, walking a lot of the last 5 miles. Hands down, the worst race of my life.
> 
> I don't have anything left in the tank. I'm drained. I don't want to risk another cold morning start and turning this cold into pneumonia if I don't have a realistic shot at finishing. I was supposed to support a coworker running her first marathon with her nerves in the corral. I'm going to let her down.
> 
> Now, I'm sitting in the room just down. This weekend was the culmination of anticipation that started with last year's cancelled half. A training plan of 522 miles executed to perfection to get me here and ready. All for nothing.
> 
> I shouldn't say all for nothing, I guess. I've enjoyed the morning pre-race meet ups. I was really looking forward to Hurricane Hannah's yesterday. And at least I'm here. Not everyone who signed up made it. At any rate, thanks for reading my pity party. I really needed to get it out to folks who would understand. I hope everyone running has a great marathon tomorrow!


I am so sorry that you are not feeling well and that the experience isn't what you worked so hard for! I wish I knew the right words to say. Sounds like you are doing all you can to feel better. Keep up with the rest and fluids. You never know how you will feel tomorrow and you can make a game time decision based on how you feel then.


----------



## Sakigt

I’m here for the rare characters soooo....

Why were they all bunched up at MK? Don’t get me wrong. Loved them and the photo ops but sheesh. I stopped basically from mile 5-6 and was even threatened with balloon lady talk. Ha!

Starting at G + stopping for characters = running on the grass with walkers on the course from mile 8-12. Ah well. My bad. 

Soooo cold!! Great costumes and attitudes by everyone!


----------



## The Expert

What were the characters on the Half? I haven't really seen character lists from any of these races... just some photos on Facebook and instagram. Anybody keep a list?


----------



## sourire

@camaker I’m so sorry. I hope you make a quick recovery. Your hard work this year is still yours, and even if you aren’t feeling up to running tmw, you did your best coming into the weekend and trained well, and that’s all you can ask of yourself. Health is most important. Sending hugs and get well wishes. 

Congratulations to all the half runners!!! 
MIL completed her unsanctioned 10k + half challenge and loved it all! Got to cheer her in at the finish which was also fun for me (also enjoyed sleeping in today)!


----------



## lhermiston

camaker said:


> Congratulations to everyone who had a great race today!
> 
> I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer, but I'm flying solo this trip and could really use a shoulder to cry on.
> 
> I've had issues with getting to WDWMW injured the two times I've run it in the past. So Billy and I set up a plan designed to get me healthy to the starting line this year. Everything went just about as well as it could have and I came into the weekend planning to take it easy in the first three races and then take a shot at a marathon PR.
> 
> The 5k went great. Then Friday morning I got up with a cough that had settled into my chest. The 10k was run at one of my easy training paces and felt like the effort of a tempo run!  Uh oh!  I haven't been sick in years!  I can only imagine that it was the combination of the stress of travel, my wife's surgery right before Christmas that didn't go well, and the abnormal cold and crowds here I'm not normally exposed to.
> 
> I hit the cold with everything they had in the gift shop here and didn't leave the resort yesterday. I came up with an energy conservation plan for the half using intervals I've had good luck with in the past. They worked. Right about to the MK. Fatigue started to set in and I couldn't forestall it. My stomach, abs and ribs ached from the cold air and coughing. I couldn't get warm. I fought it til the end, walking a lot of the last 5 miles. Hands down, the worst race of my life.
> 
> I don't have anything left in the tank. I'm drained. I don't want to risk another cold morning start and turning this cold into pneumonia if I don't have a realistic shot at finishing. I was supposed to support a coworker running her first marathon with her nerves in the corral. I'm going to let her down.
> 
> Now, I'm sitting in the room just down. This weekend was the culmination of anticipation that started with last year's cancelled half. A training plan of 522 miles executed to perfection to get me here and ready. All for nothing.
> 
> I shouldn't say all for nothing, I guess. I've enjoyed the morning pre-race meet ups. I was really looking forward to Hurricane Hannah's yesterday. And at least I'm here. Not everyone who signed up made it. At any rate, thanks for reading my pity party. I really needed to get it out to folks who would understand. I hope everyone running has a great marathon tomorrow!



I’m so sorry. I can only imagine how tough this is for you. I hope you can still be proud of the work you put in. I look at this forum and I see so many people rooting for you. I hope that provides some small comfort.


----------



## jAcKs_x0

I had a pretty decent race. Definitely felt tired around mine 7-8 (I forget honestly) before we got the sports beans. The sports beans definitely helped, but I wasn’t sure if I just didn’t drink enough water or have enough calories the day before, but I was seeing spots right before mile 13 I thought I wasn’t going to make it. I did and totally recovered and I’m feeling pretty fine now, but definitely super anxious tomorrow. I’ve never had that feeling before and it came out totally out of the blue, but I really thought I was going to pass out or something. Anyway, I did PR my last half by 11 minutes so that’s another goal accomplished. Praying things go smoothly tomorrow but the mantra is going to be SLOW DOWN.

ALSO-congrats to everyone to completed the race as well! And my thoughts are with all those feeling under the weather, that was one of my biggest fears. Fingers crossed for you. Oh and as always, @DopeyBadger you rock!!!


----------



## StarGirl11

The Expert said:


> What were the characters on the Half? I haven't really seen character lists from any of these races... just some photos on Facebook and instagram. Anybody keep a list?



Mike and Sully, Sally and Jack Skelington, Stitch, Vanelope and Wralph, Lightning and Mataer, Travel Genie, Jack Sparrow and Barbosa, the female mice from Cinderella, aviator Goofy, White Rabbit, the Incredibles, and Sebastian are the ones I remember.

Didn’t stop for all of them. Went by how often I’ve seen them at races and how often you can find them at DL. Which made the list shorter then I expected


----------



## rteetz

StarGirl11 said:


> Mike and Sully, Sally and Jack Skelington, Stitch, Vanelope and Wralph, Lightning and Mataer, Travel Genie, Jack Sparrow and Barbosa, the female mice from Cinderella, aviator Goofy, White Rabbit, the Incredibles, and Sebastian are the ones I remember.
> 
> Didn’t stop for all of them. Went by how often I’ve seen them at races and how often you can find them at DL. Which made the list shorter then I expected


Tinkerbell fairies too.


----------



## StarGirl11

rteetz said:


> Tinkerbell fairies too.



Whoops meant to put them in the post. Even stopped for them since that was in the safe zone just forgot.


----------



## bananabean

rteetz said:


> Tinkerbell fairies too.



Woody and a donkey (sorry donkey, I don’t know your name).  Cinderella and Rapunzel (plus their princes) were switching out.  The Queen of hearts was with the White Rabbit when I went by.  The penguins from Mary Poppins.  There was also a Mickey hot air balloon at the beginning, but it was being deflated by the time I saw it on the way back.


----------



## 1lilspark

The Expert said:


> What were the characters on the Half? I haven't really seen character lists from any of these races... just some photos on Facebook and instagram. Anybody keep a list?


I know a few people shared half characters after the post I’m quoting but it would be neat to keep a thread of what characters have popped up at which races just for reference sake


----------



## SheHulk

bananabean said:


> Woody and a donkey (sorry donkey, I don’t know your name).


I wasn’t there but that must be Bullseye the horse!


----------



## StarGirl11

bananabean said:


> Woody and a donkey (sorry donkey, I don’t know your name).  Cinderella and Rapunzel (plus their princes) were switching out.  The Queen of hearts was with the White Rabbit when I went by.  The penguins from Mary Poppins.  There was also a Mickey hot air balloon at the beginning, but it was being deflated by the time I saw it on the way back.



Bullseyes a Horse actually. And it was Aurora and Phillip when I went by. If there had been more prince/princesses I might have stopped...


----------



## camaker

Thank you all for the kind words and advice!  I can't tell you how much it helped reading it all today. I really appreciate this community and the support and encouragement that you provide!


----------



## bearsgirl

Richard from the Grand Floridian was greeting people. Not sure if he was there in an official capacity or just trying to cross the street to get to work. The 3 Bachelor type guys in tuxedos were out after the Grand and during Princess there is usually a long line but today...no one was in line. And the train was out behind Adventureland, which was cool!


----------



## bearsgirl

camaker said:


> Congratulations to everyone who had a great race today!
> 
> I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer, but I'm flying solo this trip and could really use a shoulder to cry on.
> 
> I've had issues with getting to WDWMW injured the two times I've run it in the past. So Billy and I set up a plan designed to get me healthy to the starting line this year. Everything went just about as well as it could have and I came into the weekend planning to take it easy in the first three races and then take a shot at a marathon PR.
> 
> The 5k went great. Then Friday morning I got up with a cough that had settled into my chest. The 10k was run at one of my easy training paces and felt like the effort of a tempo run!  Uh oh!  I haven't been sick in years!  I can only imagine that it was the combination of the stress of travel, my wife's surgery right before Christmas that didn't go well, and the abnormal cold and crowds here I'm not normally exposed to.
> 
> I hit the cold with everything they had in the gift shop here and didn't leave the resort yesterday. I came up with an energy conservation plan for the half using intervals I've had good luck with in the past. They worked. Right about to the MK. Fatigue started to set in and I couldn't forestall it. My stomach, abs and ribs ached from the cold air and coughing. I couldn't get warm. I fought it til the end, walking a lot of the last 5 miles. Hands down, the worst race of my life.
> 
> I don't have anything left in the tank. I'm drained. I don't want to risk another cold morning start and turning this cold into pneumonia if I don't have a realistic shot at finishing. I was supposed to support a coworker running her first marathon with her nerves in the corral. I'm going to let her down.
> 
> Now, I'm sitting in the room just down. This weekend was the culmination of anticipation that started with last year's cancelled half. A training plan of 522 miles executed to perfection to get me here and ready. All for nothing.
> 
> I shouldn't say all for nothing, I guess. I've enjoyed the morning pre-race meet ups. I was really looking forward to Hurricane Hannah's yesterday. And at least I'm here. Not everyone who signed up made it. At any rate, thanks for reading my pity party. I really needed to get it out to folks who would understand. I hope everyone running has a great marathon tomorrow!


If the journey is more important than the destination, you have had quite an adventure getting to this place. Congratulations on all the training you put in which made you a stronger person, physically and emotionally. No race or medal is worth compromising your health. Make the choice that feels right for YOU. ((Hug))


----------



## DOOM1001

camaker said:


> Congratulations to everyone who had a great race today!
> 
> I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer, but I'm flying solo this trip and could really use a shoulder to cry on.
> 
> I've had issues with getting to WDWMW injured the two times I've run it in the past. So Billy and I set up a plan designed to get me healthy to the starting line this year. Everything went just about as well as it could have and I came into the weekend planning to take it easy in the first three races and then take a shot at a marathon PR.
> 
> The 5k went great. Then Friday morning I got up with a cough that had settled into my chest. The 10k was run at one of my easy training paces and felt like the effort of a tempo run!  Uh oh!  I haven't been sick in years!  I can only imagine that it was the combination of the stress of travel, my wife's surgery right before Christmas that didn't go well, and the abnormal cold and crowds here I'm not normally exposed to.
> 
> I hit the cold with everything they had in the gift shop here and didn't leave the resort yesterday. I came up with an energy conservation plan for the half using intervals I've had good luck with in the past. They worked. Right about to the MK. Fatigue started to set in and I couldn't forestall it. My stomach, abs and ribs ached from the cold air and coughing. I couldn't get warm. I fought it til the end, walking a lot of the last 5 miles. Hands down, the worst race of my life.
> 
> I don't have anything left in the tank. I'm drained. I don't want to risk another cold morning start and turning this cold into pneumonia if I don't have a realistic shot at finishing. I was supposed to support a coworker running her first marathon with her nerves in the corral. I'm going to let her down.
> 
> Now, I'm sitting in the room just down. This weekend was the culmination of anticipation that started with last year's cancelled half. A training plan of 522 miles executed to perfection to get me here and ready. All for nothing.
> 
> I shouldn't say all for nothing, I guess. I've enjoyed the morning pre-race meet ups. I was really looking forward to Hurricane Hannah's yesterday. And at least I'm here. Not everyone who signed up made it. At any rate, thanks for reading my pity party. I really needed to get it out to folks who would understand. I hope everyone running has a great marathon tomorrow!



I'm only doing the full but I'm at the tail end of a 2-3 week cold,my body feels good right now but just have some lingering phlegm between my chest and my sinuses,mostly in my sinuses.It never got really bad but its just been hanging in there even with me taking everything from emergen c,mucinex,theraflu.Over the last week I just keep counting down the days and telling myself I'll be fine by Sunday,well its Saturday and the race is tomorrow,I'm better but definitely not 100%.I'm supposed to start in corral D,I'm going to get there as late as possible and start in the last corral,bundle up more than I ever have,scarf,multiple shirts,etc..and mostly take it easy,I forgot that I PR'ed this race last year,this year I just want to finish it and not make this cold worse.I've done halfs sick before but not a full.I hope you feel better tomorrow but if you can tell you shouldn't be out there there's nothing wrong with pulling yourself out,staying healthy is the most important thing.If this race was 4-5 days ago I would really doubt that I would go out there.Luckily my body just feels much better but I need watch the congestion,cover my face,walk much more than I normally do and finish as late as possible,hopefully the sun is out and it  feels a bit warm when compared to the start time.


----------



## CherieFran

@camaker So sorry! So frustrating to be thwarted by something out of your control. Feel better soon!

Had a fun time on the course today, especially the MK mile. That split has ridiculous with the character stops. Not sure how much I’ve saved in the tank for tomorrow, though. I definitely haven’t raced as smart as I should have.


----------



## DopeyBadger

79th overall!!!


----------



## bananabean

SheHulk said:


> I wasn’t there but that must be Bullseye the horse!



Is now the time to admit that I have never seen Toy Story? [hangs head in shame]



StarGirl11 said:


> Bullseyes a Horse actually. And it was Aurora and Phillip when I went by. If there had been more prince/princesses I might have stopped...



You’re right! It was Aurora - not Rapunzel!


----------



## bananabean

DopeyBadger said:


> 79th overall!!!



Slacker.


----------



## Blue Caterpillar

Thanks @cavepig for the price list. They are cute, a bit spendy. Also wish they had the shorts under the skirts!


----------



## StarGirl11

@camaker I did London 2016 coming off of having pnuemonia. I was mostly recovered (off the antibiotics) but between it and the surgery two months prior I was undertrained. It was the most difficult 26.2 I’ve ever done. But I did do it. I went into London with a finish or go down swinging mentality. 8 hours later I pulled off what should really shouldn’t have been able to pull off in hindsight. I would say if your not feeling too horrible maybe start tomorrow


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

@camaker i got sick on New Year’s Eve day, I was totally having my own pity party because that was a big reason I came down so early. My family went to Epcot and had fun and I watch fireworks from the hotel railing. Luckily it was a 24 hr bug and I was better the next day but I was really worried about being sick through to race day too, or at least feeling the remnants of it. As a fellow Pity party person this week I send you all my healing vibes and hope you feel better! Whatever call you make tomorrow remember it is the journey when it comes to these races, and you have done fantastic! Keep your head up!


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> Congratulations to everyone who had a great race today!
> 
> I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer, but I'm flying solo this trip and could really use a shoulder to cry on.
> 
> I've had issues with getting to WDWMW injured the two times I've run it in the past. So Billy and I set up a plan designed to get me healthy to the starting line this year. Everything went just about as well as it could have and I came into the weekend planning to take it easy in the first three races and then take a shot at a marathon PR.
> 
> The 5k went great. Then Friday morning I got up with a cough that had settled into my chest. The 10k was run at one of my easy training paces and felt like the effort of a tempo run!  Uh oh!  I haven't been sick in years!  I can only imagine that it was the combination of the stress of travel, my wife's surgery right before Christmas that didn't go well, and the abnormal cold and crowds here I'm not normally exposed to.
> 
> I hit the cold with everything they had in the gift shop here and didn't leave the resort yesterday. I came up with an energy conservation plan for the half using intervals I've had good luck with in the past. They worked. Right about to the MK. Fatigue started to set in and I couldn't forestall it. My stomach, abs and ribs ached from the cold air and coughing. I couldn't get warm. I fought it til the end, walking a lot of the last 5 miles. Hands down, the worst race of my life.
> 
> I don't have anything left in the tank. I'm drained. I don't want to risk another cold morning start and turning this cold into pneumonia if I don't have a realistic shot at finishing. I was supposed to support a coworker running her first marathon with her nerves in the corral. I'm going to let her down.
> 
> Now, I'm sitting in the room just down. This weekend was the culmination of anticipation that started with last year's cancelled half. A training plan of 522 miles executed to perfection to get me here and ready. All for nothing.
> 
> I shouldn't say all for nothing, I guess. I've enjoyed the morning pre-race meet ups. I was really looking forward to Hurricane Hannah's yesterday. And at least I'm here. Not everyone who signed up made it. At any rate, thanks for reading my pity party. I really needed to get it out to folks who would understand. I hope everyone running has a great marathon tomorrow!



Bummed to hear you're not feeling well. Get plenty of rest today and tonight, and don't make any decisions about the full until you wake up tomorrow morning.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

Well that race was a lot slower than normal, which is already pretty slow, but you know... I don’t care! I had fun, enjoyed my surroundings and I am happy I finished upright and basically in one piece! Ha! Once running the temp was actually comfortable for me. It did solidify my thoughts that I am going to take a nice break from running to heal up and get my head back in the game. I will be back though! 

Great to meet everyone this morning, made the pre race time go by quick chatting with you all!!!


----------



## rteetz

bananabean said:


> Woody and a donkey (sorry donkey, I don’t know your name).  Cinderella and Rapunzel (plus their princes) were switching out.  The Queen of hearts was with the White Rabbit when I went by.  The penguins from Mary Poppins.  There was also a Mickey hot air balloon at the beginning, but it was being deflated by the time I saw it on the way back.


It’s a horse named Bullseye.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

camaker said:


> I don't have anything left in the tank. I'm drained. I don't want to risk another cold morning start and turning this cold into pneumonia if I don't have a realistic shot at finishing. I was supposed to support a coworker running her first marathon with her nerves in the corral. I'm going to let her down.



What corral? I am a solo runner in D with no plans or expectations. I would be happy to help her if she needs a buddy to get through her first full.


----------



## croach

Sakigt said:


> I’m here for the rare characters soooo....
> 
> Why were they all bunched up at MK? Don’t get me wrong. Loved them and the photo ops but sheesh. I stopped basically from mile 5-6 and was even threatened with balloon lady talk. Ha!
> 
> Starting at G + stopping for characters = running on the grass with walkers on the course from mile 8-12. Ah well. My bad.
> 
> Soooo cold!! Great costumes and attitudes by everyone!



I was surprised to see that many from Tomorrowland to the Castle too. Seems like more than I remember for that area.


----------



## camaker

nervous1sttimer said:


> What corral? I am a solo runner in D with no plans or expectations. I would be happy to help her if she needs a buddy to get through her first full.



Thanks for the offer!  She's in B, though, and her thing is that she gets so anxious she throws up before the race. I was just going to be there to distract her and hopefully avoid that unpleasantness.

ETA: She'll be fine once the race starts.


----------



## StarGirl11

I remember seeing someone posting getting their medals signed. So I’m puttering my way through Epcot doing just that. And getting my 5k/10k bib signed in the same go. 

On a different note Nine Dragons is officially the fastest I’ve ever been seated for a meal at Disney.


----------



## Z-Knight

1 of 5 - Character and Mile Marker Pics (I ran slow today to save for tomorrow - so my times suck)


----------



## Z-Knight

2 of 5 - Character and Mile Marker Pics


----------



## StarGirl11

Also anyone else see the runner with 14 costumes?

I think I broke MDE when I tried changing my FP the other day. I somehow ended up with 5 FP. Two for the same ride. One for a different park.


----------



## croach

Z-Knight said:


> 1 of 5 - Character and Mile Marker Pics (I ran slow today to save for tomorrow - so my times suck)
> View attachment 292684 View attachment 292683 View attachment 292689 View attachment 292687 View attachment 292688 View attachment 292686 View attachment 292685 View attachment 292682 View attachment 292690 View attachment 292681



Seeing Ear Force One was awesome.


----------



## Z-Knight

3 of 5 - Character and Mile Marker Pics


----------



## croach

An addition to the on course bathroom list - there is one at the end of MK bus drop off area. On the left as you turn towards MK.


----------



## Z-Knight

4 of 5 - Character and Mile Marker Pics


----------



## Z-Knight

5 of 5 - Character and Mile Marker Pics


----------



## bearsgirl

Z-Knight said:


> 5 of 5 - Character and Mile Marker PicsView attachment 292722 View attachment 292723 View attachment 292725 View attachment 292724 View attachment 292727


Thanks for all of these pics, @Z-Knight! There were a few that I missed entirely and a lot I already forgot about!


----------



## PCFriar80

Well, I have my self named Tweedle Dumb challenge (10K and 1/2) complete and now it’s time to relax for the next 5 days!  Had a good run this morning and for some reason have been eating like crazy since finishing.  Good luck to all you marathoners and dopeys tomorrow!  Hope all goes well with your race and goals.  I’ll be sleeping!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Good luck tomorrow everyone.

Can someone remind me where I can find beer in the world showcase post race before 11 am? I think we may just walk back to Boardwalk from the finish line.


----------



## StarGirl11

@Keels I think I saw you on the course this morning. First at the castle and then in line for Stitch. I wasn’t sure so that’s why I didn’t say anything.


----------



## Sakigt

Stitch was also hanging out in Epcot. He was right past the turn around on the right. I figured he would be missed so close for the end


----------



## roxymama

@camaker I wish we could do a transfer so that I could take your cold for one day.  Too bad life can't work like that.  But I like the sentiment of rest now, make a decision tomorrow.

@Z-Knight thank you for posting all those pictures!!!  FOMO!

I had some flavored water (aka michaelob ultra) today to celebrate all of your 13.1 victories.


----------



## cavepig

@camaker i feel so bad for you but like others said let your morning gut decide what to do.


i had so much fun watching some of the half, we did AK emh so didn't get to Epcot till 9:20 but saw lots of awesome runners and costumes!!! Never spectated at Disney before so it was great being on this side for a change.  Seeing everyone on the road from the bus was inspiring too!!!

Some jerk guest griped he was paying a lot to have to wait at the crosswalk and the cm said sorry however these runners are paying a lot too. It was like a 5 min wait if that.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Another rookie question.  Sorry.  Do I need to carry ID with me during the marathon?  Just wondering how the checked gEAR bag works, and how I will retrieve t without a license? Unless of course i's ties to magic band or race bib.  Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## croach

Jim Tancredi said:


> Another rookie question.  Sorry.  Do I need to carry ID with me during the marathon?  Just wondering how the checked gEAR bag works, and how I will retrieve t without a license? Unless of course i's ties to magic band or race bib.  Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you in advance!



You don’t need an ID. They go by your bib number.


----------



## StarGirl11

My 5k/10k bib dropped somewhere in World Showcase. Mad at myself right now. Guess at least it isn’t the one I need tomorrow


----------



## michigandergirl

JBinORL said:


> I'm going for the opposite: these will all be my slowest races at each distance



I’m on track for this as well!


----------



## DISRNR1000

Did anyone catch a monorail or bus between 3:30 to 4 am today and have any issues? RunDisney emailed me that 4am was ok but of course the guide says 3:30.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

croach said:


> You don’t need an ID. They go by your bib number.


Thanks, Croach!  I read somewhere that there is a sticker that comes with your bib that your supposed to peel off and place on your gear bag.  Only sticker on my is the tracking sticker on the back.  Do the attendants place a sticker on the bag with your bib number?


----------



## croach

Jim Tancredi said:


> Thanks, Croach!  I read somewhere that there is a sticker that comes with your bib that your supposed to peel off and place on your gear bag.  Only sticker on my is the tracking sticker on the back.  Do the attendants place a sticker on the bag with your bib number?



Yeah they do it at bag drop now.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

croach said:


> Yeah they do it at bag drop now.


Awesome!  Thank you, again!  You saved me a world of angst tonight.  I obsess over the strangest things.


----------



## daisyamy

In case this information helps anyone...I was in Wave 2 of Corral F and my start time was 6:02 this morning.


----------



## baxter24

Had fun running with my dad this morning! I really liked the change in how we enterted the magic kingdom. 

I agree with those who thought the mini waves got out faster. My dad and I were in F in the second wave and we started a little after 6:00.

Trying to relax for the rest of the day so I can be ready for the full tomorrow!


----------



## jmasgat

@camaker Pixie dust to you. We all wish we had magic healing powers (I'd take a few myself)

As for me, 3 down. So far so good (except for a chafing problem that I will NOT provide details of). Ran 5k at slow goal pace. 10k, a random guy ran with me cause he forgot his watch and asked what pace I was doing. First time I have ever done a race running with another person. We were okay the first few miles but then sped up a little. 

Totally random...met the same guy again today and did first mile together. Ran my race a little faster than I wanted. Stupid on ramp with Sarge was my fastest mile.

Have to say, it's sorta fun to run not race. I was pretty smile-y..... definitely not me!

Tomorrow will be a challenge due to fatigue and chafing, but gotta get it done!


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Anther question.  This time regarding the chEAR squad.  My wife is in the platinum chEAR squad.  How do ChEAR squad members get to Epcot?  Do they take standard DIsney buses to the park, or are they permitted to ride with the runners? Sorry for the stupid questions.


----------



## Dis5150

@camaker I'm so sorry you are sick! But SAME! I woke up this morning with a sore throat and just generally feeling achey and hurting everywhere. DD28 stayed with me for the whole race, basically dragging me along. I’m trying not to ruin her vacation as I get sick every time we come to Disney! I have no idea how tomorrow is going to happen at this point either. Super bummed as this is my first Dopey and I’ve trained since July, also on a @DopeyBadger plan. My plan is to just start if I feel alive at all in the morning, doped up on DayQuil. I hope you feel better and are able to run.


----------



## Z-Knight

Jim Tancredi said:


> Another rookie question.  Sorry.  Do I need to carry ID with me during the marathon?  Just wondering how the checked gEAR bag works, and how I will retrieve t without a license? Unless of course i's ties to magic band or race bib.  Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you in advance!


although you dont necessarily need id, I would advise it. Mostly for emergency reasons so medical personnel would know who you are...at minimum fill out info on back of bib.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis5150 said:


> @camaker I'm so sorry you are sick! But SAME! I woke up this morning with a sore throat and just generally feeling achey and hurting everywhere. DD28 stayed with me for the whole race, basically dragging me along. I’m trying not to ruin her vacation as I get sick every time we come to Disney! I have no idea how tomorrow is going to happen at this point either. Super bummed as this is my first Dopey and I’ve trained since July, also on a @DopeyBadger plan. My plan is to just start if I feel alive at all in the morning, doped up on DayQuil. I hope you feel better and are able to run.



Feel better and well wishes!


----------



## StarGirl11

Jim Tancredi said:


> Anther question.  This time regarding the chEAR squad.  My wife is in the platinum chEAR squad.  How do ChEAR squad members get to Epcot?  Do they take standard DIsney buses to the park, or are they permitted to ride with the runners? Sorry for the stupid questions.



I think any park after MK requires a park ticket if I remember correctly.


----------



## Z-Knight

Jim Tancredi said:


> Anther question.  This time regarding the chEAR squad.  My wife is in the platinum chEAR squad.  How do ChEAR squad members get to Epcot?  Do they take standard DIsney buses to the park, or are they permitted to ride with the runners? Sorry for the stupid questions.


if you are referring to the race start and finish, then YES they can come on the bus with you or later on the runner bus.


----------



## DVCFan1994

@camaker, sorry you’re dealing with this!  Hope you wake up feeling like you can give it a try.  

Question:  is there anywhere to change in the finish area post race?  I want to change before my afternoon in Epcot, but not sure  whether to have my family hold my stuff and change in the park or if there’s somewhere I can change at the finish and therefore I should check my stuff.


----------



## BikeFan

DopeyBadger said:


> 79th overall!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## BikeFan

jmasgat said:


> @camaker Pixie dust to you. We all wish we had magic healing powers (I'd take a few myself)
> 
> As for me, 3 down. So far so good (except for a chafing problem that I will NOT provide details of). Ran 5k at slow goal pace. 10k, a random guy ran with me cause he forgot his watch and asked what pace I was doing. First time I have ever done a race running with another person. We were okay the first few miles but then sped up a little.
> 
> Totally random...met the same guy again today and did first mile together. Ran my race a little faster than I wanted. Stupid on ramp with Sarge was my fastest mile.
> 
> Have to say, it's sorta fun to run not race. I was pretty smile-y..... definitely not me!
> 
> Tomorrow will be a challenge due to fatigue and chafing, but gotta get it done!


In case you're wondering, that was me who shouted your name just before the finish! We were waiting for some family members and I saw you go by.  Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Mickey Momma

camaker said:


> Congratulations to everyone who had a great race today!
> 
> I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer, but I'm flying solo this trip and could really use a shoulder to cry on.
> 
> I've had issues with getting to WDWMW injured the two times I've run it in the past. So Billy and I set up a plan designed to get me healthy to the starting line this year. Everything went just about as well as it could have and I came into the weekend planning to take it easy in the first three races and then take a shot at a marathon PR.
> 
> The 5k went great. Then Friday morning I got up with a cough that had settled into my chest. The 10k was run at one of my easy training paces and felt like the effort of a tempo run!  Uh oh!  I haven't been sick in years!  I can only imagine that it was the combination of the stress of travel, my wife's surgery right before Christmas that didn't go well, and the abnormal cold and crowds here I'm not normally exposed to.
> 
> I hit the cold with everything they had in the gift shop here and didn't leave the resort yesterday. I came up with an energy conservation plan for the half using intervals I've had good luck with in the past. They worked. Right about to the MK. Fatigue started to set in and I couldn't forestall it. My stomach, abs and ribs ached from the cold air and coughing. I couldn't get warm. I fought it til the end, walking a lot of the last 5 miles. Hands down, the worst race of my life.
> 
> I don't have anything left in the tank. I'm drained. I don't want to risk another cold morning start and turning this cold into pneumonia if I don't have a realistic shot at finishing. I was supposed to support a coworker running her first marathon with her nerves in the corral. I'm going to let her down.
> 
> Now, I'm sitting in the room just down. This weekend was the culmination of anticipation that started with last year's cancelled half. A training plan of 522 miles executed to perfection to get me here and ready. All for nothing.
> 
> I shouldn't say all for nothing, I guess. I've enjoyed the morning pre-race meet ups. I was really looking forward to Hurricane Hannah's yesterday. And at least I'm here. Not everyone who signed up made it. At any rate, thanks for reading my pity party. I really needed to get it out to folks who would understand. I hope everyone running has a great marathon tomorrow!



I hate to read this.  If you find yourself not starting tomorrow, are there any marathons local to you in 4-6 weeks you could enter?  I know it is not the same as completing this challenge, but you have put in the work and deserve a race day!



michigandergirl said:


> I’m on track for this as well!



Slowest half ever for me today, which I knew going in, but really had to keep my ego in check.   Cone alley was extra painful.  And by the time I made it to the sports beans, they were gone!  I have never encountered this at a RunDisney event before.


----------



## camaker

Mickey Momma said:


> I hate to read this.  If you find yourself not starting tomorrow, are there any marathons local to you in 4-6 weeks you could enter?  I know it is not the same as completing this challenge, but you have put in the work and deserve a race day!



Thanks for the suggestion!  The training won't go to waste, regardless. I'm already signed up to attempt my first ultra in March.

You guys are a terrible influence. I felt some better getting out to the parks today. It was good to get my head clear and my chest even cleared up a bit with the combination of Mucinex and movement. I'm leaning towards trying the Mucinex pre-race and seeing what I can do. It would make a huge difference being able to breathe with a clear(ish) chest. Starting in Corral B gives me a big buffer on the balloon ladies, so maybe that in combination with some less aggressive intervals will get me across the line. Thanks again for the support and urging me to reconsider or at least not make a hasty decision.


----------



## KSellers88

We snagged a last minute Bay Lake Tower reservation, and I’m not sure if the monorail or bus is a better idea to get to the race? Anybody have any input? Please and thank you!


----------



## Dave Rolen

DISRNR1000 said:


> Did anyone catch a monorail or bus between 3:30 to 4 am today and have any issues? RunDisney emailed me that 4am was ok but of course the guide says 3:30.



I left the GF on the monorail at 3:35 and I slowly made my way to corral A and arrived there just before 5AM. 

Tomorrow I'm leaving at 3:20 to 3:30


----------



## Dave Rolen

KSellers88 said:


> We snagged a last minute Bay Lake Tower reservation, and I’m not sure if the monorail or bus is a better idea to get to the race? Anybody have any input? Please and thank you!



Take the monorail and make sure you take the monorail back afterwards. Quick and easy.

Today the return bus took 1 hour!


----------



## LindseyJo22

Definitely do the monorail there and back - I stayed at Poly for Princess last year and the monorail was super fast going.  I took a bus back (stupid move, my brain wasn't working) and the bus also took about an hour to get back which was not what I wanted.


----------



## Disneyland_emily

camaker said:


> Thanks for the suggestion!  The training won't go to waste, regardless. I'm already signed up to attempt my first ultra in March.
> 
> You guys are a terrible influence. I felt some better getting out to the parks today. It was good to get my head clear and my chest even cleared up a bit with the combination of Mucinex and movement. I'm leaning towards trying the Mucinex pre-race and seeing what I can do. It would make a huge difference being able to breathe with a clear(ish) chest. Starting in Corral B gives me a big buffer on the balloon ladies, so maybe that in combination with some less aggressive intervals will get me across the line. Thanks again for the support and urging me to reconsider or at least not make a hasty decision.



I ran the first dumbo challenge under the mucinex fog and honestly don’t think I took a deep breath the whole 2 days.. it was my worst finish at the time but it still hold a bittersweet place in my history.. my goal was to just start and take it mile by mile.


----------



## JBinORL

Anyone got any last minute strategies for surviving the AK-to-HS section? I've heard it can be incredibly boring, so anything to make the time go by quickly (other than running faster) would be appreciated


----------



## emilyindisney

StarGirl11 said:


> My 5k/10k bib dropped somewhere in World Showcase. Mad at myself right now. Guess at least it isn’t the one I need tomorrow



You could always try calling lost and found if you really would like it back for the sentimental value. Someone may have picked it up/turned it in out of concern that it might be the one you need to run tomorrow!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Checking in.

1. I enjoyed meeting everyone at HH yesterday (? it seems like a week ago.) Thank you @Keels and @FFigawi !
2. I had a bad day today. Finished in around 2:15 but the ITB is shot. Combo of RCM a month ago and a 500 mile car trip. I expect a long day tomorrow. Seems only fitting that I kicked the marathon's butt a month ago and now it is time for it to kick my butt.

Good night all and have a good race tomorrow.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

We’re in the room lounging in bed.  Alarm is set for 2:45am.  As Shaun wants the pre order jacket. I’m going to try to buy it for him tomorrow morning at the merchandise tent since they told me that is when extras would be done.  Maybe I’ll see you all tomorrow at the meet up!  

I’ll then head to ttc to cheer until he passes then back to the boardwalk until he gets near dhs.  Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## nervous1sttimer

I am on a bus headed back to the resort and wishing I had spent the entire day there. We have gone straight to the parks each morning after the race and stayed there all day. Tonight we left HS and had dinner at Mickey’s Backyard BBQ. I absolutely crashed about 20 minutes ago. I feel so tired I could vomit.  I am dreading the wake up call tomorrow.


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> You guys are a terrible influence. I felt some better getting out to the parks today. It was good to get my head clear and my chest even cleared up a bit with the combination of Mucinex and movement. I'm leaning towards trying the Mucinex pre-race and seeing what I can do. It would make a huge difference being able to breathe with a clear(ish) chest. Starting in Corral B gives me a big buffer on the balloon ladies, so maybe that in combination with some less aggressive intervals will get me across the line. Thanks again for the support and urging me to reconsider or at least not make a hasty decision.



That's what we're here for. Well, and discussions about the evils of bananas. 



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Checking in.
> 
> 1. I enjoyed meeting everyone at HH yesterday (? it seems like a week ago.) Thank you @Keels and @FFigawi !
> 2. I had a bad day today. Finished in around 2:15 but the ITB is shot. Combo of RCM a month ago and a 500 mile car trip. I expect a long day tomorrow. Seems only fitting that I kicked the marathon's butt a month ago and now it is time for it to kick my butt.
> 
> Good night all and have a good race tomorrow.



You're welcome! I'm so glad you made it. Take it slow & easy tomorrow, and we'll see you after the finish.


----------



## John VN

camaker said:


> Thanks for the suggestion!  The training won't go to waste, regardless. I'm already signed up to attempt my first ultra in March.
> 
> You guys are a terrible influence. I felt some better getting out to the parks today. It was good to get my head clear and my chest even cleared up a bit with the combination of Mucinex and movement. I'm leaning towards trying the Mucinex pre-race and seeing what I can do. It would make a huge difference being able to breathe with a clear(ish) chest. Starting in Corral B gives me a big buffer on the balloon ladies, so maybe that in combination with some less aggressive intervals will get me across the line. Thanks again for the support and urging me to reconsider or at least not make a hasty decision.



Why not make an effort as long as you can breathe and walk.  REMEMBER.....

*DLF > DNF >> DNS*  or  Dead Last Finish *is greater than* Did Not Finish *that's far greater than* Did Not Start

Up until a few days ago I was going to let tomorrow slide. Since last year's Marathon, I have only completed the Space Coast Half Marathon at the end of last November plus an additional 10+/- miles of walking due to *BONE ON BONE KNEES.*  I did a bit of walking at Springs today and enough to get off a bus-walk to Guest Relations at EPCOT for Pass Renewal-then back to bus and into my room at Hilton and my knees are hurting. Still having doubts about finishing tomorrow, *I WILL* start the Marathon as the last to cross the mat in Coral E and pace myself accordingly to make mile 15.6 at which point I will exit the race and get my M&M McFlurry to keep my *PERFECT M&M McFlurry STREAK* that began with the current marathon course.  

In February I see my Ortho to review my knees and find out recovery time for bilateral Tibial osteotomy plus knee replacements so I can return next year.

*GOOD LUCK TOMORROW TO ALL RACERS*

McFlurry John  a 67.5yo former Dopey Finisher


----------



## bananabean

Does anyone know if the med tents have sunscreen? I know I’m going to need to reapply at some point or come out of this looking like a ripe tomato.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sick as a dog here. No longer sure I’m going to give it a go tomorrow. Sinuses draining all day has turned into a cough and sore throat. Now I’m having chills. This weather and my terrible planning and preparedness may stop my perfect Dopey. It’s probably what I’ve earned.


----------



## cburnett11

I’ll be running with my daughter tomorrow out of corral E instead of my wife who was in F.  So 1 down already out of our 5 entries.  My wife started having some serious pain in her ankle on Tuesday and rest and 3 PT sessions were not enough to get her healthy enough for tomorrow.  This was going to be her first marathon.  She worked very hard... but after just walking at the expo today it was obvious that she needs to sit this one out.  We aren’t sure if it’s a stress fracture, a sprain, or something different.  But I feel bad for her working so hard, surviving other injuries, and then this sorta coming out of nowhere.  Hopefully she can get this squared away and we can take another run at doing a marathon together.  I hope I see some of you guys tomorrow before the race.


----------



## Princess KP

FFigawi said:


> That's what we're here for. Well, and discussions about the evils of bananas.



I thought cilantro was evil.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Sorry to hear about everyone’s illnesses or body pains!  Definitely listen to your body.  No shame in stopping after you start and taking the bus to the finish line if required.  You gotta keep yourself together!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Princess KP said:


> I thought cilantro was evil.



 No.  Cilantro is yum.  

I just made myself a solo reservation for a Chef Mickey at 7am.  Guess I’ll see if that’s as yucky as some people make it out to be.  I haven’t been there since before I was married I think.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Our crew ran the half today and, in spite of many injuries, everyone finished. We stayed together and crossed the finish line together. We were among the last few hundred, but we did it. So proud of the team.

Tomorrow I will attempt the full on a very painful calf. One step at a time. Never give up.

Roll Tide!


----------



## lhermiston

JBinORL said:


> Anyone got any last minute strategies for surviving the AK-to-HS section? I've heard it can be incredibly boring, so anything to make the time go by quickly (other than running faster) would be appreciated



Oh, uh, there’s no way to get through it quickly, but when you reach Hollywood Studios, you will achieve total consciousness. So, you’ve got that going for you ... which is nice.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

No idea if anyone is still out and about.  Columbia at Disney Springs had neck gaiters for $11. The tag said $22 but it ru g up half off.


----------



## StarGirl11

emilyindisney said:


> You could always try calling lost and found if you really would like it back for the sentimental value. Someone may have picked it up/turned it in out of concern that it might be the one you need to run tomorrow!



Checked Lost and found hadn’t been turned in yet but I also checked not long after I misplaced it. Got the number for central Lost and Found so going to try calling tomorrow after everything’s done.


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> No.  Cilantro is yum.
> 
> I just made myself a solo reservation for a Chef Mickey at 7am.  Guess I’ll see if that’s as yucky as some people make it out to be.  I haven’t been there since before I was married I think.



We had a carb loading breakfast there the other day and enjoyed it. Not fancy but plenty of good things to eat.


----------



## ywgckp

Cilantro is definitely evil.

And so sorry to hear about the illnesses going around - must be incredibly frustrating after all that training...  I can't even imagine.

Good luck to everyone - will see some of you at the meet up and on the course I'm sure.  Hopefully in 15-ish hours I'll be finishing my first ever marathon!


----------



## surfde22

Dis_Yoda said:


> No.  Cilantro is yum.
> 
> I just made myself a solo reservation for a Chef Mickey at 7am.  Guess I’ll see if that’s as yucky as some people make it out to be.  I haven’t been there since before I was married I think.



Chef Mickey’s I saw pretty good. Nothing super special, but a decent buffet meal and a good time the characters.


----------



## Baloo in MI

lhermiston said:


> Oh, uh, there’s no way to get through it quickly, but when you reach Hollywood Studios, you will achieve total consciousness. So, you’ve got that going for you ... which is nice.



Nice reference!


----------



## courtneybeth

I stretched and am now icing my legs while watching Big Hero 6 to unwind. My mind is racing and I’m incredibly nervous for tomorrow. It’s less the distance but rather the cold doing a number on my muscles and endurance. Tomorrow’s goal is just to finish in an upright position.


----------



## garneska

Lots of fluids for me today and a big nap.  I had soup for dinner, everything is staying down.  I will start tomorrow. I am hoping I feel better in the morning.  Will definitely not be the race I hoped for, but I will remember my goal.  This is a fun race and my goal is not to be injured so I can kick off serious training for Chicago.

@John VN are you at the fort? Good luck!!


----------



## John VN

garneska said:


> Lots of fluids for me today and a big nap.  I had soup for dinner, everything is staying down.  I will start tomorrow. I am hoping I feel better in the morning.  Will definitely not be the race I hoped for, but I will remember my goal.  This is a fun race and my goal is not to be injured so I can kick off serious training for Chicago.
> 
> @John VN are you at the fort? Good luck!!



* Hi Kris*--Nope, had to cancel because was not sure but made last minute reservation here at Hilton.  Will drive over tomorrow.  Getting to bed now.  Saw you-all had a great meet. Wonderful !!!!  Hopefully mile 15.6 will be reached and Bert is feeling much better.


----------



## Princess KP

courtneybeth said:


> Tomorrow’s goal is just to finish in an upright position.


^^Same
You will do great!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Achilles is tender.  This has been an issue for awhile for me.  It is not serious, tendinitis, so I intend to get out there and see how it goes.  Start slow and see how things respond.  Anxious and excited.  I am going to take January off running and let things settle a bit and then build up to some summer races.

Good luck to all you Goofy, Dopey and Marathon runners!  26.2 to go.


----------



## dgarnes03

garneska said:


> Lots of fluids for me today and a big nap.  I had soup for dinner, everything is staying down.  I will start tomorrow. I am hoping I feel better in the morning.  Will definitely not be the race I hoped for, but I will remember my goal.  This is a fun race and my goal is not to be injured so I can kick off serious training for Chicago.
> 
> @John VN are you at the fort? Good luck!!


You go girl!!


----------



## Ariel484

So sorry to read about people struggling with illness and soreness! 

Last year the marathon was really tough for me and I found it helpful to break it up into smaller chunks - having smaller goals to focus on made it all less overwhelming. This is basically what I was telling myself to get through:

- Make it through the first 5K
- Now make it to Magic Kingdom
- MAGIC KINGDOM YAY!
- 10K flag up next
- 15K flag up next
- Get to Animal Kingdom!
- ANIMAL KINGDOM YAY! REAL BATHROOMS YAY! HALFWAY POINT YAY!
- Wide World of Sports next! Lots of fun characters here!
- Just get to the Studios...”sing” Sweet Caroline en route
- STUDIOS YAY!
- Just get to Epcot...
- EPCOT YAY BUT WHERE HAVE THESE HILLS IN WORLD SHOWCASE COME FROM?? STILL YAY!
- GOSPEL CHOIR YAY!
- DUNZO GIMME THAT BLING NAPTIME SHOWER TIME EAT ALL THE FOOD

Rooting for all of you!! Good luck and have fun tomorrow!


----------



## lhermiston

Good luck tomorrow, marathoners!


----------



## Neon Cactus

Good luck to everyone in the marathon!  I wish I could be there running with you (or behind most of you, to be honest!) this year.


----------



## McNs

Loving reading everyone’s updates over the last few days, definitely jealous apart from the weather!

Good luck all for tomorrow, it will be done and dusted by the time I wake up. Extra good luck to @DopeyBadger - you’ve done amazingly well so far!


----------



## John VN

Up and having some N.Y. Style Cheese Cake with organic peanut butter and espresso from my traveling Nespresso Inissia machine.  Goes where I go for some good stuff.  Be filling one of my water bottles with Kazaar and bringing it to the corals.

*GOOD LUCK TO EVERYBODY TODAY !!!!*


----------



## DopeyBadger

Marathon pre meet location reminder:


----------



## kski907

Bus nightmares coming true. Driver decided to drive the race course at 9 mile then realized he was lost. Have runners giving him directions on how to get there. Did see the natulis and Where a character stop will be


----------



## cburnett11

is anyone at the meet area?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Pretty sure I saw billy pass at TTC!


----------



## roxymama

Realizing the majority of the thread is out running right now, but I'm see reports that marathon finishers will receive anniversary mouse ears as a special gift at the finish.  
The male winner time was 2:17
Dopeybadger is well past 20 miles and on pace to PR.
I'm tracking a bunch of people which is so fun.  
I can see the moments people speed up and slow down and I know there must be some fun character stopping.
Good job everyone!!!!


----------



## roxymama

Seeing @ZellyB cross 10 miles and then @rteetz only 30 seconds behind her and I want to send a bat signal that they are so close, haha.

@croach hit the 20 mile.  

This is fun but I need coffee.


----------



## JulieODC

@roxymama with the play-by-play! Love it!

I have some serious FOMO right now! Trying to decide if wine and dine or marathon weekend next year might be in the cards.....


----------



## roxymama

JulieODC said:


> @roxymama with the play-by-play! Love it!
> 
> I have some serious FOMO right now! Trying to decide if wine and dine or marathon weekend next year might be in the cards.....



Haha, it's hard to keep up with all the text dings.  But @sourire just crossed the halfway point looking strong.
I'll just throw out random shout outs randomly.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

Local Channel 9 is covering the Marathon this morning!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

I was watching on TV, cheering you all on from my room. So excited for all of you!!! I swear I saw @Keels run by the Magic Kingdom camera as I turned it on too! Finish strong y’all, I am so proud of all of you!!!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

@roxymama this non marathon runner appreciates the play by play!!!! Thanks!


----------



## quandrea

Just popping in to say you are all an inspiration!  My daughter is 13 and an elite competitive swimmer. Yesterday we saw everyone running at the entrance to Epcot. Dd was mesmerised. She plans to run the 10k and the half next year, as those are the races open to her. She just loved watching it all and thinks she can do it to!  I have no doubt she can. It’s wonderful to see how your commitment and participation drives others.


----------



## JClimacus

Baloo in MI said:


> Achilles is tender.  This has been an issue for awhile for me.  It is not serious, tendinitis, so I intend to get out there and see how it goes.  Start slow and see how things respond.  Anxious and excited.  I am going to take January off running and let things settle a bit and then build up to some summer races.
> 
> Good luck to all you Goofy, Dopey and Marathon runners!  26.2 to go.



Good luck to you and everyone else! I'm following some of you on the live tracking. (-3 degrees here in New England, so I don't want any complaints about the weather!)


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning runDisney All-stars!! I'm wearing my marathon shirt and rooting for you all!

For anyone who has the energy and desire to participate, here's the first Sundays are for Disney question of 2018 (I've cross posted on the 2019 thread for anyone that wants to join in there, as well!)

What are your Disney or running related resolutions for 2018? Or, if resolutions aren't your thing, what Disney/running goals do you have for this year?

Running goals: complete my third marathon in April and train for Dopey 2019 while staying healthy. Get closer to a 4-hour marathon.

Disney goals: Get the whole family in on planning another great Disney trip.​


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: Convince my wife to get on board with a trip for Dark Side Weekend in April, after our Marathon Weekend trip was cancelled due to the weather here in New England. I won't be running any marathons this year (or perhaps ever again). I'm going to concentrate on the half marathon and shorter. Maybe run the First Order challenge (10k and half) at Dark Side.


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd: finish my first marathon in Chicago and just run more.  Also drop 10+ lbs in a healthy way so I don't have to carry it with me


----------



## roxymama

PS Dopeybadger finished in a supersonic 3:15:59 

All kinds of people hitting halfway point now!!!!  Homestretch!!!!


----------



## girliea

@roxymama Thanks so much for the updates! Totally glued to this post right now!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

On the bus in reunion area - husband hasn’t crossed 20 mile marker yet so hopefully I make it back to the room to get beer in time.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Dis_Yoda said:


> On the bus in reunion area - husband hasn’t crossed 20 mile marker yet so hopefully I make it back to the room to get beer in time.


Of course I post this and he just crossed.  Here’s to hoping I make it back in 48 minutes!  (He’s slowed to 12 minute miles)


----------



## roxymama

Dis_Yoda said:


> Of course I post this and he just crossed.  Here’s to hoping I make it back in 48 minutes!  (He’s slowed to 12 minute miles)



Was your hunt for a jacket a success this morning?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

roxymama said:


> Was your hunt for a jacket a success this morning?


Yes!  We had to get a size large but that’s ok.  It will just be a bit big on him.


----------



## roxymama

So that @FFigawi doesnt start thinking I'm not stalking him still....he's crossed mile 20


----------



## FredtheDuck

Thanks for the play-by-play, @roxymama! Congrats to all the runners today and over the weekend. This thread is full of such inspiration and so many fun stories!


----------



## croach

Beer tent for a bit if anyone is around and reading this.


----------



## croach

24 characters on the course. Makes me wonder if missed one for 25.


----------



## roxymama

croach said:


> Beer tent for a bit if anyone is around and reading this.





croach said:


> 24 characters on the course. Makes me wonder if missed one for 25.



Update:  Cliff finished  
I'll take a virtual beer.

@KSellers88 hitting 20 miles at a blistering 10+ min pace!  Woot woot


----------



## croach

roxymama said:


> Update:  Cliff finished
> I'll take a virtual beer.
> 
> @KSellers88 hitting 20 miles at a blistering 10+ min pace!  Woot woot




Virtual beer to you for all your updates this morning.


----------



## jmasgat

On the bus back to AKL happy to be done. It went pretty well. Completed my first Dopey. BQ'ed as well. Ran stupidly extra....close to .45 miles.

Time for food, coffee, beer stretching, and a shower


----------



## WDWNY

Congrats to all the runners!!! 

My friend and I ran the 10k and she bought one of the magnets at the expo. She put it on her car yesterday (we were at wilderness lodge) and when we came back to the car to check out about 5 hours later the magnet was gone!  We drove around the parking lot and we saw 3 cars that looked like they had Mickey shaped magnets on their car but they seemed to be missing since you could see the marks from the dirt. So upsetting! The expo was closed by the time we realized. Anyone know how we might be able to purchase another magnet?


----------



## 1lilspark

WDWNY said:


> Congrats to all the runners!!!
> 
> My friend and I ran the 10k and she bought one of the magnets at the expo. She put it on her car yesterday (we were at wilderness lodge) and when we came back to the car to check out about 5 hours later the magnet was gone!  We drove around the parking lot and we saw 3 cars that looked like they had Mickey shaped magnets on their car but they seemed to be missing since you could see the marks from the dirt. So upsetting! The expo was closed by the time we realized. Anyone know how we might be able to purchase another magnet?


Unfortunately magnet theft happens allot we were told at our first RunDisney event to not put them on the car till you get home


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Either my husband gassed out, went on Rock N Roller Coaster or completely missed me.  The first one makes me nervous for injury reasons.  He should have passed 30 minutes ago.


----------



## roxymama

jmasgat said:


> On the bus back to AKL happy to be done. It went pretty well. Completed my first Dopey. BQ'ed as well. Ran stupidly extra....close to .45 miles.
> 
> Time for food, coffee, beer stretching, and a shower



That's beyond awesome!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## WDWNY

1lilspark said:


> Unfortunately magnet theft happens allot we were told at our first RunDisney event to not put them on the car till you get home


That’s so upsetting!! Lesson learned. Thank you!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Dis_Yoda said:


> Either my husband gassed out, went on Rock N Roller Coaster or completely missed me.  The first one makes me nervous for injury reasons.  He should have passed 30 minutes ago.


Looks like he missed me! Final pace of 11:44 which isn’t bad for not training!


----------



## Nole95

Had a great race this morning.  I thought I might be able to get sub 5 for the first time, but because of Dopey, I was not sure that would happen.  Finished in 4:53:29 to knock 14 minutes off my previous PR.  I had nothing left at the finish.


----------



## CherieFran

Hope everyone had a great race! Had such a fun time. This is the first marathon where I never hit a wall. Maybe the key is to stop for a lot of characters!


----------



## roxymama

I'm driving to my moms so not many more update but I'm watching....always watching!


----------



## KSellers88

Whew. Finished and back at the Resort. Right IT Band is done! It gave up on me around mile 16 and I hobbled to the finish (stopped at mile 20 for some Tylenol that did nothing, LOL) Watch says I finished in 4:37 and I’ll take that! Congrats to everyone, hate I missed the meet up!


----------



## Nole95

While mile 25 was nothing special, they did give all runners special 25th anniversary Mickey ears.


----------



## MissLiss279

I PR’d all four races!! Super excited! @Nole95 - I also took 14 minutes off my marathon time. Congratulations!


----------



## DopeyBadger

3:15:59.  Missed that marathon PR by less than 2 minutes, but I can't complain.  I left it all out there.  Cried like a baby at the finish line.


----------



## surfde22

Looks like @rteetz finished not too long ago. Congrats to him on getting redemption after last year’s canceled half.


----------



## gjramsey

That was pretty hard. I was gassed by my 15 and just worked my way to finish. I got a good number of the characters.  Spent about 5 minutes at the Up as the “needed a hot chocolate break” right when I got to the front of the line. Started cramping right past sarge.

I am so looking forward to a nice night of sleep where I don’t have to get up soooo early. Wanted in line post race for about 25 minutes to get the dopey picture with all the medals.

Now on the road heading back to Houston. 

Congrats to all that raced today, and enjoy the “free” Mouse ears!


----------



## gjramsey

DopeyBadger said:


> 3:15:59.  Missed that marathon PR by less than 2 minutes, but I can't complain.  I left it all out there.  Cried like a baby at the finish line.



Awesome job!!!!


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> 3:15:59.  Missed that marathon PR by less than 2 minutes, but I can't complain.  I left it all out there.  *Cried like a baby at the finish line.*


You and me both!


----------



## rteetz

surfde22 said:


> Looks like @rteetz finished not too long ago. Congrats to him on getting redemption after last year’s canceled half.


Took me longer but I don’t care. I still had fun.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Seeing @ZellyB cross 10 miles and then @rteetz only 30 seconds behind her and I want to send a bat signal that they are so close, haha.
> 
> @croach hit the 20 mile.
> 
> This is fun but I need coffee.


Saw @Chris-Mo waiting at Everest. Missed @ZellyB


----------



## steph0808

Finished in 4:43. If I could manage the tangents, I could have PRed, but I can't complain! Stopped for a few pictures but was running with a friend and didn't want to hold her up too much. So much construction on the course!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Forgot to add, I was told by the volunteers handing out perfect Dopey ribbons that I was 3rd or 4th to receive one!

Congrats to all!


----------



## ANIM8R

Congrats to all the runners this weekend!

The weather stunk but it sure beat home for most of us!

Did we talk about all the cones being "Acme" instead of "Bob's"? At least the barrells were still "Bob's"!


----------



## mrsg00fy

DopeyBadger said:


> 3:15:59.  Missed that marathon PR by less than 2 minutes, but I can't complain.  I left it all out there.  Cried like a baby at the finish line.


Congratulations! You are an inspiration to many. 

And congrats to all of the runners out there today.


----------



## garneska

We survived.  My DH did his first marathon. He got norovirus on Wednesday night and I got it on Friday night.  It’s still ripping through me. My time was slow but we finished together and I think I hit my goal of no injuries, my knee is bothering me but not too bad. My belly on the other hand is not good at all. Am just glad I got it done.


----------



## jaxonp

Wow!  Great weather today!!


----------



## Goofed98

Did we talk about all the cones being "Acme" instead of "Bob's"? At least the barrells were still "Bob's"!

THIS!  What happened to Bob?  Is he okay?  How can they make us think about that for days!


----------



## nervous1sttimer

I finished and got my Dopey, although my right achilles was behaving strangely. I do not have a problem with it usually (never had an issue before) but it was tender starting from the walk to the corrals. I was worried but thought it would warm up. I couldn’t feel it while I was running, but afterward it is super sore to the touch, hugely swollen, and bright purple. I iced it and want to see what it feels like when the swelling goes down. We fly out in a few hours so no time to have it checked now anyway.

Congrats to all the racers and finishers! I feel like I am one-and-done with Dopey, but other people have probably said that before too...


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Congratulations to all racers this weekend!  We have eagerly been reading your stories, and sending our thoughts of support to all of you. 

Perhaps sometime, down the road, we'll have to give this a try.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

I finished strong but slower than I wanted to.
Perhaps it's that AGING thing?

It seemed to stay colder longer this morning than last year for some reason?

Has anyone ever complained to the Race Director about Port-O-Let distribution?
I mean, come on, do you need a thousand of them a half a mile BEFORE the Start Line?
They then have tiny groups of them on the course that always have long lines.
They could do a lot better, It seems in years past they did?

Oh and, do those nasty things come pre-loaded? YUK!


----------



## Nole95

Grumpy_42K said:


> I finished strong but slower than I wanted to.
> Perhaps it's that AGING thing?
> 
> It seemed to stay colder longer this morning than last year for some reason?
> 
> Has anyone ever complained to the Race Director about Port-O-Let distribution?
> I mean, come on, do you need a thousand of them a half a mile BEFORE the Start Line?
> They then have tiny groups of them on the course that always have long lines.
> They could do a lot better, It seems in years past they did?
> 
> Oh and, do those nasty things come pre-loaded? YUK!



Agree with this.  Told my wife last night that it would be smarter to put a bunch in the back of each large corral.  You had to go back against the flow of traffic if you needed to go before the race and walk far to get to them.


----------



## ywgckp

I finished - not the time I hoped for but it's my first ever full marathon so I can't complain!

Now a few hours of recovery at the hotel...


----------



## Poutine

I will probably get slack, but the run-walk pacers need to go. The groups take up the majority of the course, stop to walk causing back ups, or crowding and over taking when running. If you are not part of their program, your pace and plan gets screwed because of those groups. Run only pacers or not at all. If you are doing a full you should be able to maintain your pace (whether run or run-walk) on your own, didn't have pacers in training. One lane on the course and maybe, maybe room for 2 people wide to pass them.. this needs to end.


----------



## baxter24

Finished and Dopey challenge complete! Took longer than last year but I definitely PR’d in character stops! In terms of tears, I was able to hold it in until I found my dad and we FaceTimed my mom....then the flood gates opened! My feet are killing me and looking forward to my celebration dinner at Ohana. Congrats to everyone!


----------



## rteetz

Goofed98 said:


> Did we talk about all the cones being "Acme" instead of "Bob's"? At least the barrells were still "Bob's"!
> 
> THIS!  What happened to Bob?  Is he okay?  How can they make us think about that for days!


The actual bob sold the company years ago for I think $1 million.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

My Garmin showed 26.95 miles...DOH! 

Wut? I have never run the tangents THAT BAD.
That dumb out and back near AK is a suspicious length if you ask me.


----------



## rteetz

Grumpy_42K said:


> My Garmin showed 26.95 miles...DOH!
> 
> Wut? I have never run the tangents THAT BAD.
> That dumb out and back near AK is a suspicious length if you ask me.


Probably due to weaving. My watch had me at 27.8. I rode Everest though too.


----------



## ZellyB

Dopey is done!!  Woohoo!!  We had personal worsts in all 4 races which was our goal. Ha!!

We had an amazing time. Several character stops that were new to us, got a beer in AK. @Chris-Mo bought it while I rode EE. FINALLY. 5 years of the marathon and I finally just waited and did it. @rteetz, Chris said I was right behind you coming off the ride so sorry I missed you. 

We took our time going through Epcot running between each country and stopping for a selfie in each country and, of course, a beer and jumbo pretzel in Germany. 

An amazing experience that we loved!  So happy to share it with so many of you here.


----------



## Nole95

Grumpy_42K said:


> My Garmin showed 26.95 miles...DOH!
> 
> Wut? I have never run the tangents THAT BAD.
> That dumb out and back near AK is a suspicious length if you ask me.



I had 26.5


----------



## jaxonp

Now who’s doing the Dark Side?!?!?


----------



## ZellyB

My Garmin had 27.79. Haha!!  Part of that was Everest and then lots of bobbing and weaving.


----------



## ZellyB

Poutine said:


> I will probably get slack, but the run-walk pacers need to go. The groups take up the majority of the course, stop to walk causing back ups, or crowding and over taking when running. If you are not part of their program, your pace and plan gets screwed because of those groups. Run only pacers or not at all. If you are doing a full you should be able to maintain your pace (whether run or run-walk) on your own, didn't have pacers in training. One lane on the course and maybe, maybe room for 2 people wide to pass them.. this needs to end.



I’m a Galloway interval runner and actually have to agree with this. We were taking our time today and got caught up with the 6:15 pacer group for a time. It was a big group doing :30/:30 Intervals through some pretty narrow sections and it really did cause some major problems. I think run/walk pace groups are great but they need to do major work on getting people in those groups to adhere to no more than 2 abreast while walking.


----------



## croach

Goofed98 said:


> Did we talk about all the cones being "Acme" instead of "Bob's"? At least the barrells were still "Bob's"!
> 
> THIS!  What happened to Bob?  Is he okay?  How can they make us think about that for days!



All of I could think of with the Acme cones was wrong cartoon company.


----------



## camaker

Sorry to be late to the party. I had a fever break at midnight and debated right up until time to head to the bus whether it was a good idea or not. Good ideas not being my forte and with all the words of encouragement here, I decided to give it a shot. 

I didn't think the corrals were nearly as cold as they had been the last couple of days, but once we got going, man, that north wind was biting!  In an attempt to avoid the 7 mile crash and burn of the half, I cut the intervals back to 1/1 and really focused on nutrition and hydration. I was very dehydrated after the half. By comparison, I felt much better at the MK point today and after we left the park we got some shelter from the wind. 

By the time AK rolled around, I felt pretty confident that I wasn't going to crash and burn like yesterday. For me, AK was the point where it started to warm up to acceptable temperatures and ditched the last of my throwaways. As the temps got warmer from there, I got faster and faster. WWoS still felt like it went on forever, but the time from the WWoS exit to the entrance of Epcot flew by and I knew nothing was stopping the train today. 

Where the trip through Epcot and past the choir yesterday was demoralizing (it really sucks having someone sing We Are the Champions to you when you think your race weekend is done), today they were uplifting and affirming!  I crossed the line at 5:33:33, my 2nd worst marathon result, but I don't care!  It was great to have Billy see me come through and have a quick conversation from the chute. 

I am also particularly happy with my splits from this race:

1st half:  2:56:08
2nd half:  2:37:25

Thanks again to everyone here whose support, encouragement and words of wisdom helped get me through my disappointment yesterday and not make a decision I would have second guessed forever!

Because:
I.AM.DOPEY


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats @camaker , you big DOPEY!!!


----------



## Disneyland_emily

camaker said:


> Sorry to be late to the party. I had a fever break at midnight and debated right up until time to head to the bus whether it was a good idea or not. Good ideas not being my forte and with all the words of encouragement here, I decided to give it a shot.
> 
> I didn't think the corrals were nearly as cold as they had been the last couple of days, but once we got going, man, that north wind was biting!  In an attempt to avoid the 7 mile crash and burn of the half, I cut the intervals back to 1/1 and really focused on nutrition and hydration. I was very dehydrated after the half. By comparison, I felt much better at the MK point today and after we left the park we got some shelter from the wind.
> 
> By the time AK rolled around, I felt pretty confident that I wasn't going to crash and burn like yesterday. For me, AK was the point where it started to warm up to acceptable temperatures and ditched the last of my throwaways. As the temps got warmer from there, I got faster and faster. WWoS still felt like it went on forever, but the time from the WWoS exit to the entrance of Epcot flew by and I knew nothing was stopping the train today.
> 
> Where the trip through Epcot and past the choir yesterday was demoralizing (it really sucks having someone sing We Are the Champions to you when you think your race weekend is done), today they were uplifting and affirming!  I crossed the line at 5:33:33, my 2nd worst marathon result, but I don't care!  It was great to have Billy see me come through and have a quick conversation from the chute.
> 
> I am also particularly happy with my splits from this race:
> 
> 1st half:  2:56:08
> 2nd half:  2:37:25
> 
> Thanks again to everyone here whose support, encouragement and words of wisdom helped get me through my disappointment yesterday and not make a decision I would have second guessed forever!
> 
> Because:
> I.AM.DOPEY


 I am so happy to read this- so glad you were able to start and then finish strong- congrats!


----------



## roxymama

camaker said:


> Sorry to be late to the party. I had a fever break at midnight and debated right up until time to head to the bus whether it was a good idea or not. Good ideas not being my forte and with all the words of encouragement here, I decided to give it a shot.
> 
> I didn't think the corrals were nearly as cold as they had been the last couple of days, but once we got going, man, that north wind was biting!  In an attempt to avoid the 7 mile crash and burn of the half, I cut the intervals back to 1/1 and really focused on nutrition and hydration. I was very dehydrated after the half. By comparison, I felt much better at the MK point today and after we left the park we got some shelter from the wind.
> 
> By the time AK rolled around, I felt pretty confident that I wasn't going to crash and burn like yesterday. For me, AK was the point where it started to warm up to acceptable temperatures and ditched the last of my throwaways. As the temps got warmer from there, I got faster and faster. WWoS still felt like it went on forever, but the time from the WWoS exit to the entrance of Epcot flew by and I knew nothing was stopping the train today.
> 
> Where the trip through Epcot and past the choir yesterday was demoralizing (it really sucks having someone sing We Are the Champions to you when you think your race weekend is done), today they were uplifting and affirming!  I crossed the line at 5:33:33, my 2nd worst marathon result, but I don't care!  It was great to have Billy see me come through and have a quick conversation from the chute.
> 
> I am also particularly happy with my splits from this race:
> 
> 1st half:  2:56:08
> 2nd half:  2:37:25
> 
> Thanks again to everyone here whose support, encouragement and words of wisdom helped get me through my disappointment yesterday and not make a decision I would have second guessed forever!
> 
> Because:
> I.AM.DOPEY



You are amazing!  Now go get some rest!
Pain is temporary, pride is forever


----------



## JClimacus

jaxonp said:


> Now who’s doing the Dark Side?!?!?



Since our whole trip was cancelled, we are going to do Dark Side - my first non-Marathon weekend Disney event. Already booked the "sun and fun" special rate at AKL. For once, it will likely be warm enough to go swimming.


----------



## jaxonp

JClimacus said:


> Since our whole trip was cancelled, we are going to do Dark Side - my first non-Marathon weekend Disney event. Already booked the "sun and fun" special rate at AKL. For once, it will likely be warm enough to go swimming.



You’re going to love SW weekend!  You also have flower and garden going on at the same time!  Epic


----------



## JClimacus

What did people think of the wave start with the larger corrals?


----------



## SheHulk

The good news: I got an almost 35 minute PR on my @DopeyBadger plan! I have never run a marathon where I finished strong until now. Unofficial time 5:16:29. I met a bunch of you fine folks in the preface meet up which was an absolute blessing for my nerves.
The bad news: I dressed in an Elastigirl shirt with her logo and everybody thought it was a Georgia State shirt. I corrected the first guy but after that I didn’t have the energy. Some people yelled “Roll tide” at me which was confusing but husband laughed and told me they are actually playing in a championship game this weekend? Mistaken identity lol.


----------



## lhermiston

SheHulk said:


> The good news: I got an almost 35 minute PR on my @DopeyBadger plan! I have never run a marathon where I finished strong until now. Unofficial time 5:16:29. I met a bunch of you fine folks in the preface meet up which was an absolute blessing for my nerves.
> The bad news: I dressed in an Elastigirl shirt with her logo and everybody thought it was a Georgia State shirt. I corrected the first guy but after that I didn’t have the energy. Some people yelled “Roll tide” at me which was confusing but husband laughed and told me they are actually playing in a championship game this weekend? Mistaken identity lol.



Uh oh! Do I need to rethink my plan to run as Mr. Incredible next year?


----------



## Barca33Runner

I need to give a huge thanks to @Keels and another disboard member whose name I didn’t know. (So sorry for that, part of my anxiety is that I don’t retain information in social situations very well). I was having a very rough time after mile 8, including several 20+ minute miles. By WWOS I was worried about health issues and had decided to quit. First, my unnamed angel stopped and asked how I was doing. I know that I was very abrupt and could barely speak; it was still a boost for me. Despite that I stopped at the medical station in mile 19 and was waiting to quit. @Keels was nice enough to stop and encourage me and just being so nice was enough to get me off my butt. I owed it to myself and everyone here to leave it all on the table. Fortunately, I was able to finish.

My nose was stuffed for the entire race, I was still working on low sleep and heavily medicated, but my primary problem was my lack of training. I don’t know how long it took me, but I know it was a PW (a PW that I had thought was impossible). Somewhere in the range of 7:40. Still, I can’t thank the board and my family enough for the encouragement to finish. I know I’d feel worse if I had given in and quit. My legs and feet aren’t thanking me for it, but I’ll live.


----------



## SheHulk

JClimacus said:


> What did people think of the wave start with the larger corrals?


I thought it went really fast!


----------



## rteetz

JClimacus said:


> What did people think of the wave start with the larger corrals?


The corrals F-H were ginormous but it worked okay. Lots of crowding in narrow areas still.


----------



## jaxonp

Barca33Runner said:


> I need to give a huge thanks to @Keels and another disboard member whose name I didn’t know. (So sorry for that, part of my anxiety is that I don’t retain information in social situations very well). I was having a very rough time after mile 8, including several 20+ minute miles. By WWOS I was worried about health issues and had decided to quit. First, my unnamed angel stopped and asked how I was doing. I know that I was very abrupt and could barely speak; it was still a boost for me. Despite that I stopped at the medical station in mile 19 and was waiting to quit. @Keels was nice enough to stop and encourage me and just being so nice was enough to get me off my butt. I owed it to myself and everyone here to leave it all on the table. Fortunately, I was able to finish.
> 
> My nose was stuffed for the entire race, I was still working on low sleep and heavily medicated, but my primary problem was my lack of training. I don’t know how long it took me, but I know it was a PW (a PW that I had thought was impossible). Somewhere in the range of 7:40. Still, I can’t thank the board and my family enough for the encouragement to finish. I know I’d feel worse if I had given in and quit. My legs and feet aren’t thanking me for it, but I’ll live.



You finished.   That’s amazing right there in itself.


----------



## SheHulk

lhermiston said:


> Uh oh! Do I need to rethink my plan to run as Mr. Incredible next year?


No it was the “maiden” Elastigirllogo before she was Mrs. Incredible!
In fact there was a regular Mrs. Incredible running near me the whole race and everyone called out to her. I waved the first few times but then I learned to just realize they were calling to her.


----------



## jaxonp

So does Disney still give you all the medals for dopey if you don’t finish the marathon?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

jaxonp said:


> So does Disney still give you all the medals for dopey if you don’t finish the marathon?



No.  You can get your marathon medal but you will not get your challenge medals.


----------



## camaker

jaxonp said:


> So does Disney still give you all the medals for dopey if you don’t finish the marathon?



Nope. If you get swept, they give you the medal for the race you were running, but no associated challenge medals.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Barca33Runner said:


> I need to give a huge thanks to @Keels and another disboard member whose name I didn’t know. (So sorry for that, part of my anxiety is that I don’t retain information in social situations very well). I was having a very rough time after mile 8, including several 20+ minute miles. By WWOS I was worried about health issues and had decided to quit. First, my unnamed angel stopped and asked how I was doing. I know that I was very abrupt and could barely speak; it was still a boost for me. Despite that I stopped at the medical station in mile 19 and was waiting to quit. @Keels was nice enough to stop and encourage me and just being so nice was enough to get me off my butt. I owed it to myself and everyone here to leave it all on the table. Fortunately, I was able to finish.
> 
> My nose was stuffed for the entire race, I was still working on low sleep and heavily medicated, but my primary problem was my lack of training. I don’t know how long it took me, but I know it was a PW (a PW that I had thought was impossible). Somewhere in the range of 7:40. Still, I can’t thank the board and my family enough for the encouragement to finish. I know I’d feel worse if I had given in and quit. My legs and feet aren’t thanking me for it, but I’ll live.



PW is better than DNF!  Glad you made it through!  Hopefully you can relax now.


----------



## Nole95

Great job @Barca33Runner  and @camaker.  Glad to see you could run and finish.


----------



## PCFriar80

croach said:


> All of I could think of with the Acme cones was wrong cartoon company.


Yeah, Wile E. Coyote is the owner.  Rather appropriate if you think about it.... going after a “road runner”.  Beep beep!


----------



## camaker

Baloo in MI said:


> Achilles is tender.  This has been an issue for awhile for me.  It is not serious, tendinitis, so I intend to get out there and see how it goes.  Start slow and see how things respond.  Anxious and excited.  I am going to take January off running and let things settle a bit and then build up to some summer races.
> 
> Good luck to all you Goofy, Dopey and Marathon runners!  26.2 to go.



Is your tendinitis near the heel insertion point?  If so, have you tried something like the OrthoSleeve FS6 Pro compression sleeve?  I've been having on and off tendinitis issues in one of my Achilles' and these things have been a life saver!  They do a great job providing support and relief as long as the issue isn't too high up.


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> I need to give a huge thanks to @Keels and another disboard member whose name I didn’t know. (So sorry for that, part of my anxiety is that I don’t retain information in social situations very well). I was having a very rough time after mile 8, including several 20+ minute miles. By WWOS I was worried about health issues and had decided to quit. First, my unnamed angel stopped and asked how I was doing. I know that I was very abrupt and could barely speak; it was still a boost for me. Despite that I stopped at the medical station in mile 19 and was waiting to quit. @Keels was nice enough to stop and encourage me and just being so nice was enough to get me off my butt. I owed it to myself and everyone here to leave it all on the table. Fortunately, I was able to finish.
> 
> My nose was stuffed for the entire race, I was still working on low sleep and heavily medicated, but my primary problem was my lack of training. I don’t know how long it took me, but I know it was a PW (a PW that I had thought was impossible). Somewhere in the range of 7:40. Still, I can’t thank the board and my family enough for the encouragement to finish. I know I’d feel worse if I had given in and quit. My legs and feet aren’t thanking me for it, but I’ll live.



This warms my cold, icy heart. So dang proud of the members of this community.


----------



## jaxonp

camaker said:


> Nope. If you get swept, they give you the medal for the race you were running, but no associated challenge medals.



Wow, I bet there’s a bunch of sad people today.  I don’t understand why the goofy challenge isn’t the typical 10k/half challenge like the other weekends.   It’s so strange that someone would only sign up for the goofy challenge and not go dopey all for a 5k.   Is that just me???


----------



## Barca33Runner

jaxonp said:


> So does Disney still give you all the medals for dopey if you don’t finish the marathon?



As someone else answered, no. I would not have accepted the marathon medal if I had quit and certainly wouldn’t have wanted the Dopey bling. I don’t have strong opinions on whether others should claim their medals, but it would have been a no-brainer for me.


----------



## Keels

Barca33Runner said:


> I need to give a huge thanks to @Keels and another disboard member whose name I didn’t know. (So sorry for that, part of my anxiety is that I don’t retain information in social situations very well). I was having a very rough time after mile 8, including several 20+ minute miles. By WWOS I was worried about health issues and had decided to quit. First, my unnamed angel stopped and asked how I was doing. I know that I was very abrupt and could barely speak; it was still a boost for me. Despite that I stopped at the medical station in mile 19 and was waiting to quit. @Keels was nice enough to stop and encourage me and just being so nice was enough to get me off my butt. I owed it to myself and everyone here to leave it all on the table. Fortunately, I was able to finish.
> 
> My nose was stuffed for the entire race, I was still working on low sleep and heavily medicated, but my primary problem was my lack of training. I don’t know how long it took me, but I know it was a PW (a PW that I had thought was impossible). Somewhere in the range of 7:40. Still, I can’t thank the board and my family enough for the encouragement to finish. I know I’d feel worse if I had given in and quit. My legs and feet aren’t thanking me for it, but I’ll live.



OMG - you have NO IDEA how relieved I am to hear that you were able to finish! After I saw you sitting there and I talked to you, I was just so heartbroken because I know how important this was to you!

Congrats on pushing through and finishing! I’m so proud of you!!


----------



## jaxonp

Barca33Runner said:


> As someone else answered, no. I would not have accepted the marathon medal if I had quit and certainly wouldn’t have wanted the Dopey bling. I don’t have strong opinions on whether others should claim their medals, but it would have been a no-brainer for me.



I agree.  That said, Disney has a percentage of runners who don’t fit that mindset.  I was just curious if that happened or not.


----------



## ZellyB

Barca33Runner said:


> I need to give a huge thanks to @Keels and another disboard member whose name I didn’t know. (So sorry for that, part of my anxiety is that I don’t retain information in social situations very well). I was having a very rough time after mile 8, including several 20+ minute miles. By WWOS I was worried about health issues and had decided to quit. First, my unnamed angel stopped and asked how I was doing. I know that I was very abrupt and could barely speak; it was still a boost for me. Despite that I stopped at the medical station in mile 19 and was waiting to quit. @Keels was nice enough to stop and encourage me and just being so nice was enough to get me off my butt. I owed it to myself and everyone here to leave it all on the table. Fortunately, I was able to finish.
> 
> My nose was stuffed for the entire race, I was still working on low sleep and heavily medicated, but my primary problem was my lack of training. I don’t know how long it took me, but I know it was a PW (a PW that I had thought was impossible). Somewhere in the range of 7:40. Still, I can’t thank the board and my family enough for the encouragement to finish. I know I’d feel worse if I had given in and quit. My legs and feet aren’t thanking me for it, but I’ll live.



That was me in WWOS. I’m so freaking happy that you finished. I was just sick that you’d gotten that far and might have to quit. Gutting through it is so impressive. 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## surfde22

Congrats to all the runners this weekend, especially those that ran while under the weather. I got a nasty stomach bug last year on Friday night before the cancelled half. I was unable to eat all day Saturday and went into the full with no energy in the tanks. I definitely know what it’s like to run a full while not feeling good at all. Major props to all those that went out there and got it done while feeling sick.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ZellyB said:


> That was me in WWOS. I’m so freaking happy that you finished. I was just sick that you’d gotten that far and might have to quit. Gutting through it is so impressive.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!





Keels said:


> OMG - you have NO IDEA how relieved I am to hear that you were able to finish! After I saw you sitting there and I talked to you, I was just so heartbroken because I know how important this was to you!
> 
> Congrats on pushing through and finishing! I’m so proud of you!!



Beyond thankful to both of you. I was just so disheartened for so long today, it really made a tremendous difference for me that you both cared enough to stop.


----------



## Keels

Barca33Runner said:


> Beyond thankful to both of you. I was just so disheartened for so long today, it really made a tremendous difference for me that you both cared enough to stop.



RunDisers don’t leave a fellow RunDiser behind!


----------



## bryana

It was really nice to meet a bunch of you this morning. 

I ended up taking about 45 minutes longer than I anticipated but I’m fine with that because I stopped for way more pictures than I thought I would, especially through MK. 

However, my main goal was accomplished: drink booze on course (Tampa Bay IPA in AK, Prosecco in Italy, Gingerbread Latte with Baileys and Kahlula at Future World), and ride Everest! 

To save time, I didn’t have cast members use my phone for pictures and opted to strictly Photopass it so hopefully they come out good!

Now I’m off to hobble around MK and get dinner at Liberty Tree. My quads have loosened up but my hamstrings aren’t as willing to yet. Luckily, it’s just tightness/soreness and not injury so I’m more than fine with moving a little slower tonight.


----------



## courtneybeth

Final time: 6:01. 

Finished in an upright position and learned a lot through this experience. Course congestion and four long standing mornings weren’t accounted for in prep. Lesson learned. 

Glad the one and done Dopey is done. 

Congrats to everyone on finishing. It was a tough, cold weekend.


----------



## camaker

jaxonp said:


> Wow, I bet there’s a bunch of sad people today.  I don’t understand why the goofy challenge isn’t the typical 10k/half challenge like the other weekends.   It’s so strange that someone would only sign up for the goofy challenge and not go dopey all for a 5k.   Is that just me???



Challenges typically involve the longest distances of the race weekend. I don't have the full history, but the Goofy Challenge was the original race weekend challenge starting in 2006 before the full 4 race weekend was established in 2014 and the Dopey Challenge introduced. I don't think changing the original challenge is really possible due to its history and the Perfectly Goofy runners associated with it. Adding a 10k + half challenge has been debated on here from time to time with the general feeling being that it would cause more issues for no real benefit. 

As for why someone would choose Goofy over Dopey, there are a number of folks here who have given their reasons ranging from cost to time commitment (ability to come for a weekend vs vacation time required) to lack of desire to get up at 3am four days in a row.


----------



## gjramsey

I am still kinda irked I was not able to get a Dopey I did shirt. Did not have time to stand in line for an hour on Wednesday and when I went back on Friday, all they had left was XL. Today in the tent they only had 1 XL remaining.


----------



## kski907

Congratulations everyone!!!
I’m so bummed that due to the bus fiasco I was unable to get to the meet up.  I guess I will now have to wait till @roxymama does dopey and you all come back to meet some of you folks

I managed to finish my first dopey challenge and first marathon in the upright position. I even think I completed today’s race before @DopeyBadger would have gone around twice. Major congrats by the way awesome weekend for you

Thank you all who contribute to these forums. The information and support really helped me achieve a bucket list item today. I am the proud owner of dopey medal that I never thought was possible


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> RunDisers don’t leave a fellow RunDiser behind!



Ohana, yo.


----------



## quandrea

Dd will be doing the Star Wars half marathon. Considering the First Order Challenge. We’ve booked Port Orleans French Quarter for the weekend. Is purchasing the ChEAR squad package advisable?


----------



## bellanotte10

I just noticed my dopey medal is missing a diamond eye!! I don’t know what to do. I’m so upset


----------



## ANIM8R

rteetz said:


> The actual bob sold the company years ago for I think $1 million.


I guess Acme could afford it just from Wile E. Coyote's revenue stream alone!


----------



## ANIM8R

Poutine said:


> I will probably get slack, but the run-walk pacers need to go. The groups take up the majority of the course, stop to walk causing back ups, or crowding and over taking when running. If you are not part of their program, your pace and plan gets screwed because of those groups. Run only pacers or not at all. If you are doing a full you should be able to maintain your pace (whether run or run-walk) on your own, didn't have pacers in training. One lane on the course and maybe, maybe room for 2 people wide to pass them.. this needs to end.



Not giving you slack - you have a fair point. I'm not a run-walker (as a strategy...but somethimes in practice!)I was running "with" (concurrently) one through the sidewalks of ESPN and it was tough.

But I respectfully disagree. Run-Walk has allowed many to complete marathons and there are lots that do it with fantastic results. Given what Jeff Galloway has meant to runDisney, I'm surprised Run-Walk pacers didn't have a presence until a couple of years ago. My first exposure to R-W pacers was my 1st Space Coast.


----------



## camaker

bellanotte10 said:


> I just noticed my dopey medal is missing a diamond eye!! I don’t know what to do. I’m so upset



Contact RunDisney. They have a history of making medals right. Also saw on Facebook that this isn't necessarily an isolated issue so treat your Dopey eyes with care!


----------



## Bree

Poutine said:


> I will probably get slack, but the run-walk pacers need to go. The groups take up the majority of the course, stop to walk causing back ups, or crowding and over taking when running. If you are not part of their program, your pace and plan gets screwed because of those groups. Run only pacers or not at all. If you are doing a full you should be able to maintain your pace (whether run or run-walk) on your own, didn't have pacers in training. One lane on the course and maybe, maybe room for 2 people wide to pass them.. this needs to end.



I ran with a pace group for my first half marathon and enjoyed it at the beginning of the race. We were told before the race began to stay in rows of two and to move to the side during the walk interval.  I did my best to adhere to that, but others around me didn’t.  Our group also grew from just a few of us at the start to a huge mob as others joined in along the course.  So what began as orderly rows of two turned into a traveling mosh pit.  It got so bad I thought I was going to be injured by one of them. There were some people that naturally can’t run in a straight line.  The ones that were the most dangerous couldn’t keep a steady pace. They would fall behind the group during the run interval then after a walk interval would start sprinting and weaving through everyone to get back to the very front of the pack just to fall behind again!


----------



## dta87

bellanotte10 said:


> I just noticed my dopey medal is missing a diamond eye!! I don’t know what to do. I’m so upset


I had a major flaw on my inaugural Dark Side medal that I did not notice until I got home. I contacted RunDisney sending them a picture and they sent me a replacement. So that is an option.


----------



## ANIM8R

jaxonp said:


> Wow, I bet there’s a bunch of sad people today.  I don’t understand why the goofy challenge isn’t the typical 10k/half challenge like the other weekends.   It’s so strange that someone would only sign up for the goofy challenge and not go dopey all for a 5k.   Is that just me???



Because it's twice the horrible mornings!

I'm luckily enough to be Perfectly Dopey but, once that ends, it's Goofy only for this guy after that


----------



## ANIM8R

Keels said:


> OMG - you have NO IDEA how relieved I am to hear that you were able to finish! After I saw you sitting there and I talked to you, I was just so heartbroken because I know how important this was to you!
> 
> Congrats on pushing through and finishing! I’m so proud of you!!



Kees, Barca33Runner - don't know you but vrtual hugs to you both. This is awesome!


----------



## Ariel484

jaxonp said:


> Wow, I bet there’s a bunch of sad people today.  I don’t understand why the goofy challenge isn’t the typical 10k/half challenge like the other weekends.   It’s so strange that someone would only sign up for the goofy challenge and not go dopey all for a 5k.   Is that just me???


As already said, Goofy was the original challenge, it’s been around for 10+ years.  People were doing an unofficial Dopey for years (5K + Goofy) before Disney caught on and added the 10K (I think they added it to Princess first for GSC) and making the real Dopey. 

As to why someone would do Goofy and not Dopey - it’s extra days off of work, extra money (hotels, race fees, etc.) extra mornings getting up. For me, I’ve done 1 full Dopey (and last year’s Grumpy) and kind of feel it’s a one & done for me (and I think it is for most people - curious to see how the perfectly Dopey numbers drop off after this year). I did it once, I know I can do it, and that’s enough for me.


----------



## Ariel484

So proud of all of you who participated this weekend, I had a blast following along! Enjoy the rest of your weekend at WDW!


----------



## Nole95

No problem with those that run-walk, but I experience the same mess today with a group covering the full course.  The 4:45 group came by me and then stopped.  They were clear across the whole road.  Same thing when they caught up to my wife.


----------



## dta87

Congrats to all the runners! @DopeyBadger you are amazing and that was an out of this world performance you put in this weekend. 

I had a great weekend and met most of my unspoken goals for the weekend (thanks for the assist @DopeyBadger).  I lowered my cumulative Dopey time by almost 43 minutes over 2015 (better in all 4 races) which included an almost 30 minute improvement in my marathon PR.  I even stopped for multiple photos this year which I didn’t do last time.


----------



## kski907

Ariel484 said:


> I’ve done 1 full Dopey (and last year’s Grumpy) and kind of feel it’s a one & done for me (and I think it is for most people - curious to see how the perfectly Dopey numbers drop off after this year). I did it once, I know I can do it, and that’s enough for me.



AMEN TO THAT!!!


----------



## camaker

Ariel484 said:


> So proud of all of you who participated this weekend, I had a blast following along! Enjoy the rest of your weekend at WDW!



Thought about you every time I saw an InB on course!


----------



## FFigawi

Congrats to everyone who finished today! Great to see so many PRs, PWs, and stories about fun & friendship. We had a blast out there. We hit most of the characters, beer in AK, ToT, RnRC, and crossed the finish line with margaritas in hand. My Garmin says 27.4 miles, mostly thanks to our rides.


----------



## StarGirl11

@croach Thank you again for the character texts. Let me plan and get the long awaited Hades photo. 

There was a plan and of course nothing happened in accordance with said plan. For the first time at Disney I DLFed.

First off I should say the issue started Thursday evening. I have issues standing for periods. If you ever see me wandering around a park post race I usually have a walker with me. Not because I can’t do the distance but because the afore mentioned standing issue can cause fun bottom of the feet pain and nausea. 

I threw everything I had at it. Pain Killers, extra rock tape, rolled it with the stick nothing solved it. And after my feet started bothering me around Mile 11 of the half it became obvious today was going to be interesting. So I went into today weary.

Despite my worries and being tired the first half went surprisingly well. Only stopped 4 times. Hades, Cinderella’s step family, Adventurer club, and ride Everest. Feet were hurting a bit but I was doing okay. I was even able to pace briefly with the 6 hour group going into Animal Kingdom to put some more space between me and the balloons. Then after a short stop for the grave diggers at Mile 15ish everything went down hill. Fast. 

Last year I was able to keep with the 7 hour pace group through WWOS and to the boardwalk after hooking up at mile 19ish. This year? Hooked up between mile 16 and 17 and only kept with them until right before 19. They were almost a full mile ahead of the balloons so I was okay for a while. But the balloons did pass at DHS. Making me sprinting  for the boardwalk cutoff.

For all the issues I’ve heard about Team in Training on race courses I can’t thank them enough today. Two of the coaches seeing me in pain and crying from that and the fear of being swept this close to the finish walked with me (this was right before Mile 24) for the better part of a mile. 

I had to skip everything at Epcot due to prox to golf cart. Once you get that close you must be moving forward at a decent pace or they will pull you. This includes stopping for the Mile 25 sign. 

To say the least I cancelled my dinner at Be Our Guest and made reservations at Shulas. Not going to try and go into the park.


----------



## camaker

Nole95 said:


> No problem with those that run-walk, but I experience the same mess today with a group covering the full course.  The 4:45 group came by me and then stopped.  They were clear across the whole road.  Same thing when they caught up to my wife.



I had several groups that passed me without incident today. But then I ran into the 5:15 group in WWoS and they really were way too big for the sidewalks there and jammed things up until they finally pulled away from me. The funny thing, though, was that I caught back up to the pacer at the entrance of Epcot and there was nobody with her!  She looked just like Guano Joe looking for a tour group to follow her flag.


----------



## Ariel484

camaker said:


> Thought about you every time I saw an InB on course!


----------



## ReindeerMom

I am officially Perfectly Dopey!  5 years of hard work were in serious jeopardy this morning thanks to the shuttle from hell. An hour and 45 minutes to get from POFQ to Epcot because dumbest bus driver ever refused to get out of the non-moving right lane!  I got there mid National Anthem and had to climb a fence to start at the back of corral C.  I was too Grumpy to bother running, so I walked it in 5:40.  Not the race I was hoping for, but all that really matters is the bling and, of course, the bragging rights!


----------



## bellanotte10

camaker said:


> Contact RunDisney. They have a history of making medals right. Also saw on Facebook that this isn't necessarily an isolated issue so treat your Dopey eyes with care!





dta87 said:


> I had a major flaw on my inaugural Dark Side medal that I did not notice until I got home. I contacted RunDisney sending them a picture and they sent me a replacement. So that is an option.




Email to rundisney sent!! Thanks guys!!


----------



## bellanotte10

Ariel484 said:


>



I thought I actually saw you on the course and was so confused. You have an InB doppelgänger apparently


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Congratulations to all the marathon finishers. Awesome conditions for a marathon today. I finished, but should have listened to my body and bailed. My leg injury turned the run into a painful nightmare. I am a stubborn old man, and one day it is going to really hurt me.

The good news. I get to convalesce in WDW.

Roll Tide


----------



## Ariel484

bellanotte10 said:


> I thought I actually saw you on the course and was so confused. You have an InB doppelgänger apparently


I wish I was in Disney right now!


----------



## Ariel484

Tough day for Fredison Costa...I thought I was looking at the wrong thing when I saw his name on the SAG list but apparently not!

Goes to show, even elites have occasional races that don’t go their way. 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/fitness/os-sp-2018-walt-disney-world-marathon-0108-story.html


----------



## gjramsey

Ariel484 said:


> Tough day for Fredison Costa...I thought I was looking at the wrong thing when I saw his name on the SAG list but apparently not!



I saw that 20025 finished.  Is there an easy to see how many started from that list?


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> Tough day for Fredison Costa...I thought I was looking at the wrong thing when I saw his name on the SAG list but apparently not!
> 
> Goes to show, even elites have occasional races that don’t go their way.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/fitness/os-sp-2018-walt-disney-world-marathon-0108-story.html


Wow. Surprised by that but he probably did the right thing for himself in terms of not feeling well.


----------



## FFigawi

Ariel484 said:


> I wish I was in Disney right now!



We do too!


----------



## lhermiston

Toasting you all in sunny Iowa, but especially @FFigawi, who I know would approve of my beer choice.


----------



## SarahDisney

Congrats to everyone who ran this weekend. You guys are rock stars!


----------



## steph0808

camaker said:


> Thought about you every time I saw an InB on course!



I was in InB on the course today! Got a knowing smile from someone wearing a Glass singlet on the AK out and back!


----------



## JulieODC

Congratulations to all for all your hard work leading up to this weekend!! Such an inspiration! 

Enjoy some WDW time!!


----------



## Ariel484

gjramsey said:


> I saw that 20025 finished.  Is there an easy to see how many started from that list?


I guess you could add the number of people on the SAG list + the number of finishers? 


rteetz said:


> Wow. Surprised by that but he probably did the right thing for himself in terms of not feeling well.


Good for him, I probably would have been too dumb to make that (correct) decision. 


FFigawi said:


> We do too!


----------



## gjramsey

Ariel484 said:


> I guess you could add the number of people on the SAG list + the number of finishers?



That sounds a lot like MATH......


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Toasting you all in sunny Iowa, but especially @FFigawi, who I know would approve of my beer choice.







gjramsey said:


> That sounds a lot like MATH......



Paging @DopeyBadger and @opusone


----------



## roxymama

bellanotte10 said:


> I thought I actually saw you on the course and was so confused. You have an InB doppelgänger apparently



It was probably @disneydaydreamer33 
I get them confused on instagram often until I look closer


----------



## camaker

steph0808 said:


> I was in InB on the course today! Got a knowing smile from someone wearing a Glass singlet on the AK out and back!



We might've actually been close, then. I played tag with someone in an InB Glass singlet throughout the AK out/back. I was rocking an InB Medieval tech, but had it covered by a hoodie until we got on the highway post-AK.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Ariel484 said:


> Tough day for Fredison Costa...I thought I was looking at the wrong thing when I saw his name on the SAG list but apparently not!
> 
> Goes to show, even elites have occasional races that don’t go their way.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/fitness/os-sp-2018-walt-disney-world-marathon-0108-story.html



I saw him before the race, so then when I was at mile 17 and saw a single runner walking in the mile 21 aid station I knew it was him.  I was surprised to see him walking so I guess it makes more sense now.


----------



## jmasgat

FFigawi said:


> Congrats to everyone who finished today! Great to see so many PRs, PWs, and stories about fun & friendship. We had a blast out there. We hit most of the characters, beer in AK, ToT, RnRC, and crossed the finish line with margaritas in hand. My Garmin says 27.4 miles, mostly thanks to our rides.



Saw you going into WWoS as I was exiting ad called your name.  Although I realized you wouldn't know who I was!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

I had a pretty good race today and was able to get a 30 minute PR! I also found out just how hard Dopey really is. I thought since I did the half on my own last year I knew what to expect but boy was I wrong.


----------



## Sakigt

Thanks to the character text group! It was amazing!

Signed up for the Goofy as a last minute cancellation of a coast to coast kessel run. No dopey bibs available. Trained well, only got to max 16 miles with a tendonitis issue 12/23. Haven’t run since and that healed up never to be seen this weekend. Did a Ton of yoga and crossfit type stuff since January 2017. Only been running since 10/2015.

As far as today.... the run walkers killed me as well so I just made sure to stay away from the huge groups. Did all the characters I wanted (lots of repeats from the half helped) so I only stopped about half the time as yesterday! The Festival of Fantasy stop was ammmmmazing!!!!!!

Feet were hurting and I hit a meh wall at 15-16 like *** I have 10 miles left but just kept running. Did Everest which I’m very proud of and ran across with a Margarita in my hand!!!!


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> It was probably @disneydaydreamer33
> I get them confused on instagram often until I look closer


You just made my life saying that you confuse me with the beautiful Jenny!


----------



## DopeyBadger

I made the local news video of the start!  I pass by at 27 seconds in an orange top and black shorts.

http://www.wftv.com/video?videoId=678534394&videoVersion=1.0


----------



## surfde22

DopeyBadger said:


> I made the local news video of the start!  I pass by at 27 seconds in an orange top and black shorts.
> 
> http://www.wftv.com/video?videoId=678534394&videoVersion=1.0



That’s awesome. Took me a couple times to find you in the masses, but I saw you get in your way.  Congrats on all your races this weekend.


----------



## FFigawi

jmasgat said:


> Saw you going into WWoS as I was exiting ad called your name.  Although I realized you wouldn't know who I was!



I heard and saw you, but didn’t recognize you.


----------



## McNs

camaker said:


> Sorry to be late to the party. I had a fever break at midnight and debated right up until time to head to the bus whether it was a good idea or not. Good ideas not being my forte and with all the words of encouragement here, I decided to give it a shot.
> 
> I didn't think the corrals were nearly as cold as they had been the last couple of days, but once we got going, man, that north wind was biting!  In an attempt to avoid the 7 mile crash and burn of the half, I cut the intervals back to 1/1 and really focused on nutrition and hydration. I was very dehydrated after the half. By comparison, I felt much better at the MK point today and after we left the park we got some shelter from the wind.
> 
> By the time AK rolled around, I felt pretty confident that I wasn't going to crash and burn like yesterday. For me, AK was the point where it started to warm up to acceptable temperatures and ditched the last of my throwaways. As the temps got warmer from there, I got faster and faster. WWoS still felt like it went on forever, but the time from the WWoS exit to the entrance of Epcot flew by and I knew nothing was stopping the train today.
> 
> Where the trip through Epcot and past the choir yesterday was demoralizing (it really sucks having someone sing We Are the Champions to you when you think your race weekend is done), today they were uplifting and affirming!  I crossed the line at 5:33:33, my 2nd worst marathon result, but I don't care!  It was great to have Billy see me come through and have a quick conversation from the chute.
> 
> I am also particularly happy with my splits from this race:
> 
> 1st half:  2:56:08
> 2nd half:  2:37:25
> 
> Thanks again to everyone here whose support, encouragement and words of wisdom helped get me through my disappointment yesterday and not make a decision I would have second guessed forever!
> 
> Because:
> I.AM.DOPEY


Awesome!!! I was wondering what you were going to do, pleased it all worked out well for you!


----------



## McNs

Barca33Runner said:


> I need to give a huge thanks to @Keels and another disboard member whose name I didn’t know. (So sorry for that, part of my anxiety is that I don’t retain information in social situations very well). I was having a very rough time after mile 8, including several 20+ minute miles. By WWOS I was worried about health issues and had decided to quit. First, my unnamed angel stopped and asked how I was doing. I know that I was very abrupt and could barely speak; it was still a boost for me. Despite that I stopped at the medical station in mile 19 and was waiting to quit. @Keels was nice enough to stop and encourage me and just being so nice was enough to get me off my butt. I owed it to myself and everyone here to leave it all on the table. Fortunately, I was able to finish.
> 
> My nose was stuffed for the entire race, I was still working on low sleep and heavily medicated, but my primary problem was my lack of training. I don’t know how long it took me, but I know it was a PW (a PW that I had thought was impossible). Somewhere in the range of 7:40. Still, I can’t thank the board and my family enough for the encouragement to finish. I know I’d feel worse if I had given in and quit. My legs and feet aren’t thanking me for it, but I’ll live.


Awesome effort, must have been tough, but well done to keep going right when you thought you were done!


----------



## hauntedcity

While I have heard stories about the race busses getting lost, I had never experienced that ...

... until today. 

We left SSR on the second bus today, but the driver turned left, instead of right. I thought maybe he meant to loop around and pass OKW, but no, he passed that road. Luckily I was seated near the front, so when we ended up in an area with warehouses, I could speak up and ask where he was going. 

He insisted he was going west, but I was pretty sure we were headed towards the MK, so I kept gently and politely arguing. Finally, he figured it out, and we made an amazing u-turn. 

It only ended up adding about 10 minutes to the drive, but I earned the satisfaction of saving the marathon for everyone on the bus. 

Doug


----------



## Dis_Yoda

We made it home around 8PM.  

So glad we had a room booked for tonight even though we didn't stay over night.  Getting two naps in before and after our delayed lunch was worth it.  Made the drive home reasonable!


----------



## sourire

Way to go @camaker and @Barca33Runner!! Glad you guys both made it!!! Well done!!!

Glad to have met so many dis-ers at HH and this morning pre-race. 
Big thanks to @michigandergirl for keeping me calm on our walk to the corrals today. I was very nervous, but that whole “trust the training” thing is the truth. 

Shoutout and HUGE thanks to @DopeyBadger for guiding me through this marathon journey. (And for yelling to me after the finish! I was feeling a bit disoriented and in disbelief even with the medal around my neck!) And congrats on all of your accomplishments this weekend!!!


----------



## camaker

I haven’t seen much discussion of the Mile 25 special commemorative anniversary photo op. Did it live up to everyone’s expectations?


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> I haven’t seen much discussion of the Mile 25 special commemorative anniversary photo op. Did it live up to everyone’s expectations?


Lol


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

hauntedcity said:


> While I have heard stories about the race busses getting lost, I had never experienced that ...
> 
> ... until today.
> 
> We left SSR on the second bus today, but the driver turned left, instead of right. I thought maybe he meant to loop around and pass OKW, but no, he passed that road. Luckily I was seated near the front, so when we ended up in an area with warehouses, I could speak up and ask where he was going.
> 
> He insisted he was going west, but I was pretty sure we were headed towards the MK, so I kept gently and politely arguing. Finally, he figured it out, and we made an amazing u-turn.
> 
> It only ended up adding about 10 minutes to the drive, but I earned the satisfaction of saving the marathon for everyone on the bus.
> 
> Doug



I left SSR on maybe the first bus at 325, and he also took a strange route to EPCOT. Skipped the usual turns even though other buses were heading that way and took us though the roundabout way through the main gate car line at first, then finally turned over to bus lane.  I guess they are are outside employees and doing the best with the information they are provided.  My thought/guess is that WDW dispatch should have given them a clearer set of directions for runner drop off routes, but at least we all made it.


----------



## JClimacus

So what did they have on special for the 25th anniversary other than the Mickey Ears at the finish?


----------



## rteetz

JClimacus said:


> So what did they have on special for the 25th anniversary other than the Mickey Ears at the finish?


Mickey ears was the gift at the end. During the race you had some decent characters and stops. Hades and his two little friends. Adventurers club people. Old ride vehicles. The 25th mile marker was basically a big banner of the medal.


----------



## bellrae

Congratulations to everyone who participated this weekend. 

For me - today was painful. My lower back was really hurting for most of the marathon. I’ve also managed to get five blisters, but they were all on the same tiny little toe! How does that even happen?!?!

I think WWOS was the worst part for me. I had a few old injuries flare up as I got there, and I ended up walking most of that stretch. Thankfully I was able to pull it together as I was heading back towards Hollywood Studios. 

I got caught up in this new silly no do not disturb signs rules at the hotel this afternoon. Despite having the room occupied sign up when I went to have a post race nap I had housekeeping banging on the door wanting to be let in and waking me up. Front desk got to hear alllllllll about that. 

The best part? Not having to get up at 3am tomorrow!!!


----------



## nervous1sttimer

camaker said:


> I haven’t seen much discussion of the Mile 25 special commemorative anniversary photo op. Did it live up to everyone’s expectations?


OMG - I just saw mine and they didn’t even frame the banner properly in the shot?! All you can see is Mickey’s leg and the date. I will try to figure out how to upload, but it is ridiculous.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Mickey ears was the gift at the end. During the race you had some decent characters and stops. Hades and his two little friends. Adventurers club people. Old ride vehicles. The 25th mile marker was basically a big banner of the medal.



Dude, your Disney expert and blogger credentials are in danger of being revoked for referring to Pain and Panic as Hades' "two little friends"!  Consider yourself warned!


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Dude, your Disney expert and blogger credentials are in danger of being revoked for referring to Pain and Panic as Hades' "two little friends"!  Consider yourself warned!


I was blanking. It’s been a long day...


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> I was blanking. It’s been a long day...



That's why it was just a warning!  

You're not kidding, though!  2 am was a LONG time ago and I just realized I never even had dinner. 

I did slip over to DS and have this done, though...


----------



## nervous1sttimer

The Mile 25 spectacular photo opportunity.


----------



## TCB in FLA

Poutine said:


> I will probably get slack, but the run-walk pacers need to go. The groups take up the majority of the course, stop to walk causing back ups, or crowding and over taking when running. If you are not part of their program, your pace and plan gets screwed because of those groups. Run only pacers or not at all. If you are doing a full you should be able to maintain your pace (whether run or run-walk) on your own, didn't have pacers in training. One lane on the course and maybe, maybe room for 2 people wide to pass them.. this needs to end.


I’ve just converted to the Galloway method, had success with it today, ran with the pace groups ... and I somewhat agree with you. I think there should be two pace groups, regular and Galloway, which would help. Also, each pace group had two “leaders”. I ran with the 2:30 group for a while for the half to calm my nerves and slow down my start — both leaders ran together and it was a crazy huge group. Today, I started w the 5:00 group. The leaders actually split at the start (same corral but different waves or one just started at the front of the corral, the other at the back), so smaller group. Much better!



jaxonp said:


> Wow, I bet there’s a bunch of sad people today.  I don’t understand why the goofy challenge isn’t the typical 10k/half challenge like the other weekends.   It’s so strange that someone would only sign up for the goofy challenge and not go dopey all for a 5k.   Is that just me???


I was a first time Goofy today. Would love to do Dopey, but my boys are both in high school, so home with Dad since they’ve had three days of school already. It’s tough after the holidays to immediately say goodbye to the family while I go run at Disney. I can get away for a long weekend but not the extra two days Dopey requires. I totally need to have a discussion with their school’s calendar scheduler about arranging their year around RD. 



camaker said:


> I haven’t seen much discussion of the Mile 25 special commemorative anniversary photo op. Did it live up to everyone’s expectations?


They still had it up this evening, so nice cleaned up photo op. But really underwhelming.

Overall, I’ve had a great race weekend! Felt good during yesterday’s half, decent today. Got a 10 min full PR even w three quick character stops and a margarita stop at mile 13 since Everest wasn’t open. Really enjoyed meeting folks this morning, and the character text thread is beyond hilarious. Thanks for such a great weekend!


----------



## ANIM8R

rteetz said:


> Mickey ears was the gift at the end. During the race you had some decent characters and stops. Hades and his two little friends. Adventurers club people. Old ride vehicles. The 25th mile marker was basically a big banner of the medal.


And lights...FLASHING lights! It was majestic!


----------



## HooplaFan

I was stoked to see Pamela Perkins and Fletcher Hodges from the Adventurers Club as one of the character photo op.


----------



## Novatrix

Congrats to everyone on their participation in today's race! Now everyone, sleep in tomorrow! (That means until 6am, right? )

Welp, took care of New Year's resolution 2018 today, "run 1st marathon" so now I get to be bad for the rest of the year.  


For me, the race was tough and almost ended in a DNF if not for the magical properties of Tylenol and a Galloway pacing group. Ended up  twisting my knee at mile 11 and didn't realize until mile 20 that the aid stations stock painkillers.  So my pacing ended up being a reverse bell curve, with it dropping by 9min/mile post injury, then improving 7min/mile post Tylenol. Glad it's done, but there was a lot of mental anguish along the route, particularly during the purgatory that is hobbling through Wide World of Sports.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

I survived. As predicted, it was a long day; finishing in 5:30+change. Instead of a crash and burn, it was more of a controlled dead-stick landing. I did the first 6 at 10:30 pace with my nephew (1st marathon.) I slowed it down a mile at a time after that and walked it in from 23. Not as bad as I expected.

Marathon number 12 is in the books. Not sure if I have another one in me.

Good night all!


----------



## huskies90

JClimacus said:


> After driving up to Manchester at 3:00 AM, we told (with no notification) that our flight was cancelled. This was the flight we were changed to after our first flight was cancelled. Delta's got nothing else in the Northeast... even if we drove 6 hours. Driving to Orlando is no longer an option because of the time window. I'm now in recouping money mode.


Just catching up on this thread. I am so sad to see you didn’t make it. What a mess you had to deal with. I have been sharing your story with my family as we had a similar experience with the northeast storm and flight cancellations. They too feel very bad when I told them you didn’t make it. And we all feel very lucky that we made it down here.


----------



## Baloo in MI

I wanted to send a. Congratulations to all the runners today.  It was a good day!  I had an interesting day.  With my concerns about an aching achilles I did go out slow.  Interesting is that I never hit burn out and managed to hold a sub 10-minute pace the whole way.  Not my best marathon in terms of time but certainly my best in terms of a solid and consistent pace.  I finished in 4:21 and am happy with this out come.  I am sorry for being such a flake with the pre-meet ups.  Hopefully I wil get a chance to go next year.  Achiles did ok during the race but has hurt a lot this evening.  A significant rest should help, but I am going to go see my doctor again just to be safe.

Again congrats to all!  I need to get to sleep.



camaker said:


> Is your tendinitis near the heel insertion point?  If so, have you tried something like the OrthoSleeve FS6 Pro compression sleeve?  I've been having on and off tendinitis issues in one of my Achilles' and these things have been a life saver!  They do a great job providing support and relief as long as the issue isn't too high up.



I will look into this idea, thank you!  ANd I am so happy the race worked out for your!  Congratulations!


----------



## jAcKs_x0

Well, I gotta say, I truly don’t know how I made it through today. After yesterday’s half seeing spots, I was relying on a pep talk from @DopeyBadger to get me through the daunting 26.2 miles ahead of me. I knew I had the training behind me, but I had never experienced seeing spots before and it scared the sh** out of me. I approached the starting line feeling funky, anxiously awaiting what was ahead. The first 6 miles weren’t all that bad, as I made sure to go out slow. I saw my family at the castle which was a huge motivation but knowing I had cone alley+bear island+our&back ahead of me really got into my head. I ended up stopping at the medical tent at mile 8, because I was truly just in such a fog, it was like my brain was cloudy. The medic said it was simply dehydration and he would drive me back to the finish and I said hell no Im finishing this race and chugged an applesauce and went on my way. From miles 8-14 I genuinely just thought I wasn’t going to make it. I was in such a fog, thankfully not seeing spots, but I just couldn’t wake up it seemed. And then I approached miles 15-16 and felt pretty decent. I’m one of the very odd ones out who likes WWoS, because of the change of scenery. Once I left there and got to mike 21, I knew I was going to make it even if I had to walk. Then somehow I just woke up my brain and kept moving, vowing not to slow down except for water. I finished upright, and somehow (truly amazed how) with a 32 minute PR. At the end of it I think it just came down to lack of sleep and pure mental exhaustion because my body felt great. 

All in all, I completed my first Dopey and accomplished all my goals with flying colors. I can honestly say 50% of my mental focus came from @DopeyBadger today and I couldn’t thank him enough. It seems as though we all had pretty tough/interesting/unexpected races today, but it just goes to show we are a resilient bunch. I’ve never experienced more mental determination than that of this group, and man, it keeps me going.  Congrats to all for finishing something most wouldn’t even dream of. I’m proud of every single one of you, and lucky to be a part of such an amazing group.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Where is the SAG list?  I can see from looking up results from my city and the city I used to live in, there are a lot more DNFers for those areas than normal race weekends.


----------



## ANIM8R

Found out yesterday that my stomach does not like the combination of Clear Cherry Powerade and bananas. Very, very bad.

Is anybody else still hearing "Caution runners: course narrows ahead" and "Caution runners: speed bump ahead"?


----------



## Dis5150

I will write a longer post later when I am not sick but just wanted to post that I made it! No drugs as they made me sick the night before and couldn’t make myself take them. Unofficial time of 7:12:18 from Corral F. Laying in bed right now trying to get the energy up to pack. 



bryana said:


> It was really nice to meet a bunch of you this morning.
> 
> I ended up taking about 45 minutes longer than I anticipated but I’m fine with that because I stopped for way more pictures than I thought I would, especially through MK.
> 
> However, my main goal was accomplished: drink booze on course (Tampa Bay IPA in AK, Prosecco in Italy, Gingerbread Latte with Baileys and Kahlula at Future World), and ride Everest!
> 
> To save time, I didn’t have cast members use my phone for pictures and opted to strictly Photopass it so hopefully they come out good!
> 
> Now I’m off to hobble around MK and get dinner at Liberty Tree. My quads have loosened up but my hamstrings aren’t as willing to yet. Luckily, it’s just tightness/soreness and not injury so I’m more than fine with moving a little slower tonight.



I was behind someone in line in Italy buying a a prosecco, maybe it was you? We spoke briefly about the long be taking a long time?


----------



## Chaitali

Sadly, yesterday was my first full and I got swept outside of WWOS between mile 20 and 21.  It was a combination of a nervous stomach (hat to make 3 bathroom stops) and my knee tightening up so I had to mostly walk after mile 18.  I enjoyed the race up to mile 18 but is was pretty disheartening after that.  Yesterday was supposed to be my first full but I’m not sure I’m cut out for it.  May just stick with half’s in the future.


----------



## GollyGadget

Congratulations everyone! Sorry to those who didn't have the race they wanted, just remember there's always something you can gain from this experience for next time.

I'm bummed I didn't make the pre race meetup so hopefully we have a chance to meet again in the future. I got on a bus just prior to 3:30 and planned to look for you all but we got stuck in traffic and didn't get to Epcot until after 5. I made it to my corral with minutes to spare. At least now I know why everyone says to get on a bus early


----------



## dragitoff

Happy to see so many finisher reports and sorry to hear of folks who didn't do as well as they wanted and even those who didn't make it down to Orlando at all. As for me, I can now officially call myself a Dopey finisher.  I knew I was in trouble yesterday morning when I arrived already a little sore and I hadn't slept more than 4 hours any night in the past week; however, I was able to gut out the marathon (thanks to BioFreeze and the wall of spectators cheering us on from DHS to the finish line) to finish it up.  It wasn't my best marathon by even a long shot, but it was significantly better than my first marathon, which coincidentally was the 20th anniversary marathon.   I learned a lot about Dopey-type racing that you can't really simulate and the weather was really different than I expected based on previous WDW marathon weekend races. 

It was a great and memorable experience and I'm so honored to be part of the Dopey fraternity now!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I spoke to a bunch of people on the course who had to start in later corrals because of a bus breakdown on Bueno Vista headed to the race. Apparently it negatively impacted thousands of runners. I was in G, so it only caused me to be further back in my corral.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Chaitali said:


> Sadly, yesterday was my first full and I got swept outside of WWOS between mile 20 and 21.  It was a combination of a nervous stomach (hat to make 3 bathroom stops) and my knee tightening up so I had to mostly walk after mile 18.  I enjoyed the race up to mile 18 but is was pretty disheartening after that.  Yesterday was supposed to be my first full but I’m not sure I’m cut out for it.  May just stick with half’s in the future.


So sorry to hear this. But stay positive. Sometimes things happen that are beyond our control. You still got all of the health benefits from the training,  and you now know what it is like should you decide to try again.


----------



## Dis5150

Just realized in my sick stupor yesterday that I didn’t get a goofy medal, only a marathon and Dopey.


----------



## bellanotte10

Dis5150 said:


> I will write a longer post later when I am not sick but just wanted to post that I made it! No drugs as they made me sick the night before and couldn’t make myself take them. Unofficial time of 7:12:18 from Corral F. Laying in bed right now trying to get the energy up to pack.
> 
> 
> 
> I was behind someone in line in Italy buying a a prosecco, maybe it was you? We spoke briefly about the long be taking a long time?




Hey!! You probably were running with injured me at some point. I was a 7:19 finisher from F who undertrained and hurt herself on the half course! But we made it!


----------



## mrsg00fy

Dis5150 said:


> Just realized in my sick stupor yesterday that I didn’t get a goofy medal, only a marathon and Dopey.


Please don't despair. Call them and explain the situation. Others have had issues with broken medals etc and rundisney has made it right.


----------



## Princess KP

Chaitali said:


> Sadly, yesterday was my first full and I got swept outside of WWOS between mile 20 and 21.  It was a combination of a nervous stomach (hat to make 3 bathroom stops) and my knee tightening up so I had to mostly walk after mile 18.  I enjoyed the race up to mile 18 but is was pretty disheartening after that.  Yesterday was supposed to be my first full but I’m not sure I’m cut out for it.  May just stick with half’s in the future.


I'm so sorry


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Marathon number 12 is in the books. *Not sure if I have another one in me.*



Something tells me you may have said this 11 times in the past...


----------



## DopeyBadger

Chaitali said:


> Sadly, yesterday was my first full and I got swept outside of WWOS between mile 20 and 21.  It was a combination of a nervous stomach (hat to make 3 bathroom stops) and my knee tightening up so I had to mostly walk after mile 18.  I enjoyed the race up to mile 18 but is was pretty disheartening after that.  Yesterday was supposed to be my first full but I’m not sure I’m cut out for it.  May just stick with half’s in the future.





So sorry to hear this.  If you ever choose to run another marathon let me know and I'm more than willing to help in any way I can.


----------



## Mickey Momma

I’m Dopey!  After a less-than-spectacular half the day before, I was really worried about the full yesterday.  But I felt far and away better during the full.  Ran slow, but with consistency, and managed a 10 minute PR!  

All in all a great day, but I think Dopey has cured me of RunDisney for a bit.  I seem to be on the every other year plan, though, so we shall see.



camaker said:


> Sorry to be late to the party. I had a fever break at midnight and debated right up until time to head to the bus whether it was a good idea or not. Good ideas not being my forte and with all the words of encouragement here, I decided to give it a shot.
> 
> I didn't think the corrals were nearly as cold as they had been the last couple of days, but once we got going, man, that north wind was biting!  In an attempt to avoid the 7 mile crash and burn of the half, I cut the intervals back to 1/1 and really focused on nutrition and hydration. I was very dehydrated after the half. By comparison, I felt much better at the MK point today and after we left the park we got some shelter from the wind.
> 
> By the time AK rolled around, I felt pretty confident that I wasn't going to crash and burn like yesterday. For me, AK was the point where it started to warm up to acceptable temperatures and ditched the last of my throwaways. As the temps got warmer from there, I got faster and faster. WWoS still felt like it went on forever, but the time from the WWoS exit to the entrance of Epcot flew by and I knew nothing was stopping the train today.
> 
> Where the trip through Epcot and past the choir yesterday was demoralizing (it really sucks having someone sing We Are the Champions to you when you think your race weekend is done), today they were uplifting and affirming!  I crossed the line at 5:33:33, my 2nd worst marathon result, but I don't care!  It was great to have Billy see me come through and have a quick conversation from the chute.
> 
> I am also particularly happy with my splits from this race:
> 
> 1st half:  2:56:08
> 2nd half:  2:37:25
> 
> Thanks again to everyone here whose support, encouragement and words of wisdom helped get me through my disappointment yesterday and not make a decision I would have second guessed forever!
> 
> Because:
> I.AM.DOPEY



So happy to see this!  Congrats!



gjramsey said:


> I saw that 20025 finished.  Is there an easy to see how many started from that list?



I haven’t done the math, but was watching the results pages.  After the 5K is was at 178.  After the 10K is was at 176.   It dropped to 174 after the half I think.  Then is was 163 pages today.  Each page had 42 names.



Chaitali said:


> Sadly, yesterday was my first full and I got swept outside of WWOS between mile 20 and 21.  It was a combination of a nervous stomach (hat to make 3 bathroom stops) and my knee tightening up so I had to mostly walk after mile 18.  I enjoyed the race up to mile 18 but is was pretty disheartening after that.  Yesterday was supposed to be my first full but I’m not sure I’m cut out for it.  May just stick with half’s in the future.



I am so sorry.  The most difficult part of running a marathon is that you can execute your months long training plan to perfection  and then nothing goes right on race day.  This does not mean that you are not cut out for the marathon.  It means you had a bad day.  Truly.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

camaker said:


> I haven’t seen much discussion of the Mile 25 special commemorative anniversary photo op. Did it live up to everyone’s expectations?


Did anyone think it was going to?


----------



## DOOM1001

BuckeyeBama said:


> I spoke to a bunch of people on the course who had to start in later corrals because of a bus breakdown on Bueno Vista headed to the race. Apparently it negatively impacted thousands of runners. I was in G, so it only caused me to be further back in my corral.



I was stuck in that traffic,I live locally and drove over,I came down Bonnet Creek and turned on Buena Vista,it was 4:10am.I then sat in traffic barely moving until 4:45-4:50,at that point we were by Victory way and I just said if I stay in this traffic I might not get there for the last corral,it was just a sea of red tail lights with no sign of it starting to move.I made the right but scary at the moment decision to turn left on Victory way to get Osceola Pkwy to then get to World Dr.It was scary cause I had no idea if Osceola would be closed and then I would be in a worse situation.Luckily from the time I turned on Victory there was no traffic at all or closures,in the Epcot lot in 5-10 minutes.If I would have stayed in that traffic my stress level would have put me in a place I did not want.I originally wanted to start near the back corrals to take it easy on the race,Even getting out of the traffic I didn't make it in time for my corral (D),I ended up leaving in the third wave of F.Seriously if I stayed in that traffic I may have gotten to the Epcot parking lot near 6am or later.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Dis_Yoda said:


> Where is the SAG list?  I can see from looking up results from my city and the city I used to live in, there are a lot more DNFers for those areas than normal race weekends.


http://www.trackshack.com/disneysports/sag/index.php


----------



## SheHulk

Chaitali said:


> Sadly, yesterday was my first full and I got swept outside of WWOS between mile 20 and 21.  It was a combination of a nervous stomach (hat to make 3 bathroom stops) and my knee tightening up so I had to mostly walk after mile 18.  I enjoyed the race up to mile 18 but is was pretty disheartening after that.  Yesterday was supposed to be my first full but I’m not sure I’m cut out for it.  May just stick with half’s in the future.


I’m so sorry to hear this. If you decide not to try again that’s a perfectly reasonable choice, BUT. I had the same thoughts about myself, that I’m just not cut out for this distance, after three previous tries. I was never swept but always suffered from some point past Animal Kingdom onward to the point where I slowed way down and was miserably in pain. I was never going to try the marathon again but I decided to ask @DopeyBadger for help this time around and I finished yesterday. It was a triumphant, strong finish for me and convinced me I can do it. Something to think about. Again I’m so sorry you were disappointed.


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> Just realized in my sick stupor yesterday that I didn’t get a goofy medal, only a marathon and Dopey.


Oh man... definitely call and ask. I had a volunteer chasing after me making sure I got my goofy medal.


----------



## sourire

Chaitali said:


> Sadly, yesterday was my first full and I got swept outside of WWOS between mile 20 and 21.  It was a combination of a nervous stomach (hat to make 3 bathroom stops) and my knee tightening up so I had to mostly walk after mile 18.  I enjoyed the race up to mile 18 but is was pretty disheartening after that.  Yesterday was supposed to be my first full but I’m not sure I’m cut out for it.  May just stick with half’s in the future.



So sorry to read this.


----------



## bryana

Dis5150 said:


> I was behind someone in line in Italy buying a a prosecco, maybe it was you? We spoke briefly about the long be taking a long time?



Yes! That was me!!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Something tells me you may have said this 11 times in the past...



Only about 8 times, because sometimes I already had the next one scheduled


----------



## Grumpy_42K

@Dis5150, don't they check you in via laptop when you receive your Goofy/Dopey medals?
If so they will have it on record that you finished the races but didn't claim your medal.


----------



## dragitoff

Photopass question regarding the marathon weekend here....I didn't sign up for the photopass option for this weekend, but I'm an AP so I have photopass free on my account.  Do I need to do anything special or will those pictures eventually show up in my account?  Nothing is there yet.  I really should've asked this prior to the weekend, but I assumed it would.  I did a ton of photo stops so I hope I can retrieve them, but I won't be devastated if I can't.  Just want to know.


----------



## SheHulk

dragitoff said:


> Photopass question regarding the marathon weekend here....I didn't sign up for the photopass option for this weekend, but I'm an AP so I have photopass free on my account.  Do I need to do anything special or will those pictures eventually show up in my account?  Nothing is there yet.  I really should've asked this prior to the weekend, but I assumed it would.  I did a ton of photo stops so I hope I can retrieve them, but I won't be devastated if I can't.  Just want to know.


Did you enter your race code + bib number for each race, into your account? If you did they should just show up. Mine did. If not you can do it now. The codes were in the event guide and there was much more helpful guidance than I’m giving somewhere previous in this thread.


----------



## StarGirl11

Well I was going to go to Epcot but I am still exhausted. And between the sunburn and the cough I’m developing I decided it wasn’t a good idea. Currently trying to see if they will let me check out later since my Magically express isn’t until 1.


----------



## FlashAM7

First post since the race yesterday. I completed my first marathon and crushed it! 4:25:31!!!!


----------



## FFigawi

Dis5150 said:


> Just realized in my sick stupor yesterday that I didn’t get a goofy medal, only a marathon and Dopey.



If rD can't help you, you're welcome to have mine. 



Dis_Yoda said:


> Did anyone think it was going to?



I had no expectations and I was not disappointed.


----------



## StarGirl11

Also guys keep in mind the SAG list isn’t entirely accurate to how many people DNFed. You get put on it just for stopping at the med tent.


----------



## dragitoff

SheHulk said:


> Did you enter your race code + bib number for each race, into your account? If you did they should just show up. Mine did. If not you can do it now. The codes were in the event guide and there was much more helpful guidance than I’m giving somewhere previous in this thread.



I did not and never saw that anywhere in the event guide.  I'll go back an re-review it again and try now.


----------



## daisyamy

dragitoff said:


> I did not and never saw that anywhere in the event guide.  I'll go back an re-review it again and try now.


Instructions can also be found here: https://www.rundisney.com/results/disneyworld-marathon/2018/.


----------



## FFigawi

StarGirl11 said:


> Also guys keep in mind the SAG list isn’t entirely accurate to how many people DNFed. You get put on it just for stopping at the med tent.



I don't think that's true. Several friends stopped at the med tents multiple times, and they're not on the SAG list. They did get cool red Xs to show they'd be given medicine though.


----------



## camaker

Grumpy_42K said:


> @Dis5150, don't they check you in via laptop when you receive your Goofy/Dopey medals?
> If so they will have it on record that you finished the races but didn't claim your medal.



Unfortunately, I don't think that will help in this case. For Dopey, you get checked once and passed through to the medal presenters. One of them gives you the Dopey medal and the other the Goofy medal. Since she has the Dopey medal, she'll show as having been checked through for both. Hopefully RunDisney will help out, though.


----------



## camaker

dragitoff said:


> Photopass question regarding the marathon weekend here....I didn't sign up for the photopass option for this weekend, but I'm an AP so I have photopass free on my account.  Do I need to do anything special or will those pictures eventually show up in my account?  Nothing is there yet.  I really should've asked this prior to the weekend, but I assumed it would.  I did a ton of photo stops so I hope I can retrieve them, but I won't be devastated if I can't.  Just want to know.





SheHulk said:


> Did you enter your race code + bib number for each race, into your account? If you did they should just show up. Mine did. If not you can do it now. The codes were in the event guide and there was much more helpful guidance than I’m giving somewhere previous in this thread.





dragitoff said:


> I did not and never saw that anywhere in the event guide.  I'll go back an re-review it again and try now.





daisyamy said:


> Instructions can also be found here: https://www.rundisney.com/results/disneyworld-marathon/2018/.



Instructions are also printed on the back of the bibs.


----------



## dragitoff

Don't know how I missed all that about the photopass stuff, but I was able to go in now and linked them.  Some of those pics were great, but some made me ask, "is there anything less flattering than race photos?"  lol. 

I live in South Georgia and have been a Braves fan since I was kid.  I'm always pumped to run the warning track of Champions Stadium.  The photopass photographer captured my proud moment by getting a pic of me grabbing my calf and making a pain-stricken face after my calf barked at me mid-stride.


----------



## Novatrix

So, are marathons like childbirth? Painful process, but once you're done and have the sense of accomplishment and are cuddling that nice shiny medal you kind of forget the pain and start considering doing it all over again?

'Cause yesterday sucked at parts, and I definitely feel like someone beat me up today, but my mind is already going "So Space Coast, marathon or half?"


----------



## dragitoff

Novatrix said:


> So, are marathons like childbirth? Painful process, but once you're done and have the sense of accomplishment and are cuddling that nice shiny medal you kind of forget the pain and start considering doing it all over again?
> 
> 'Cause yesterday sucked at parts, and I definitely feel like someone beat me up today, but my mind is already going "So Space Coast, marathon or half?"



I'm definitely proud of those medals earned this year; however I haven't forgotten the pain.  To get to my office, I have to go up one flight of stairs and back down another.  I felt it this morning, and I'm sure I will again in a few minutes when I go to lunch and return from it.  haha.


----------



## FlashAM7

Novatrix said:


> So, are marathons like childbirth? Painful process, but once you're done and have the sense of accomplishment and are cuddling that nice shiny medal you kind of forget the pain and start considering doing it all over again?
> 
> 'Cause yesterday sucked at parts, and I definitely feel like someone beat me up today, but my mind is already going "So Space Coast, marathon or half?"


I definitely have not forgotten the pain. Maybe ask me again in a week lol.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Give it about two weeks and you’ll be thinking about the next one. 



Novatrix said:


> So, are marathons like childbirth? Painful process, but once you're done and have the sense of accomplishment and are cuddling that nice shiny medal you kind of forget the pain and start considering doing it all over again?
> 
> 'Cause yesterday sucked at parts, and I definitely feel like someone beat me up today, but my mind is already going "So Space Coast, marathon or half?"


----------



## Dis5150

bryana said:


> Yes! That was me!!



Awesome!


----------



## Dis5150

FFigawi said:


> If rD can't help you, you're welcome to have mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I had no expectations and I was not disappointed.



Thank so much! If they won’t send me one I will definitely take you up on that! 

@rteetz called and was told I had to email. Anyone have the email address. The guy on the phone told me but my cold meds hadn’t kicked in yet.


----------



## StarGirl11

FFigawi said:


> I don't think that's true. Several friends stopped at the med tents multiple times, and they're not on the SAG list. They did get cool red Xs to show they'd be given medicine though.



Huh weird because I’ve heard of the opposite.


----------



## Beast2Prince

This marathon didn’t go nearly as well as the first one, but since injury derailed my training I wasn’t really expecting it to. Leg cramps started half way through and I developed a blister at WWoS. Made a couple med tent stops and hobbled across the finish line with margarita in hand! I’m glad I did it, but certainly happy this one is over.


----------



## FFigawi

DATW is at England


----------



## gjramsey

FFigawi said:


> DATW is at England



Celebrate in style for us that could not make it!


----------



## Dopey Devon

MommaoffherRocker said:


> http://www.trackshack.com/disneysports/sag/index.php



My younger sister finished the marathon however her bib didn’t record a time at the mile 20 marker or her at the finish. And she’s on the sag list. She’s pretty gutted as she’s had norovirus all week and still managed to do dopey (even though it took her almost 8 hours in the marathon bless her)! Can we just email Run Disney and get it sorted? Her Garmin died as well so she doesn’t have a clue for her finishers time. It was her first marathon, So she doesn’t care how long it took her, she just wants a time and her name on the finishers list! 

We had a mixed week, like I said my younger sister got norovirus and had to walk most the races and I ended up getting it the day of the half. Managed to run/walk the marathon in 6.30 having ate nothing - was basically a glorified tour of the toilets in Disney but I don’t care, we all did it! Massive congratulations to all who completed their races and for those whose weekends didn’t go to plan, remember this - you had the courage to start and sign up and the mental and physical strength to do the months and months of training so if you can do that, your race and day will come.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Congratulations racers!! This was my first Dopey and barring the temperatures I loved it!!
5K I did not stop for photos and so ended with an unintentional PR.
10K DID stop and still came in way faster than anticipated.
1/2 We lost my Dads wife in the corral (she left to go bathroom) and spent first few miles really slow hoping she'd "catch us". Then I remembered the tracker app where we discovered she was actually 1.5 miles ahead of us. So we switched to sprint mode to try and catch her. We weren't able to close the gap, so we gave up and started getting character shots-including doing push-ups with Sarg (mr Dads one request). Ended with the originally intended PW.
Full: This gets a shout out to @DopeyBadger whose plan, I'll admittedly I did not follow perfectly, but definitely close enough to reap the rewards: I stopped for 10 characters plus park pictures so my overall time was a PW, however between those breaks I ran my fastest consistent pace of all 4 days that without stops would have been a PR!!! AND I'm barely sore today!!!!


----------



## trackgam

Dopey Devon said:


> My younger sister finished the marathon however her bib didn’t record a time at the mile 20 marker or her at the finish. And she’s on the sag list. She’s pretty gutted as she’s had norovirus all week and still managed to do dopey (even though it took her almost 8 hours in the marathon bless her)! Can we just email Run Disney and get it sorted? Her Garmin died as well so she doesn’t have a clue for her finishers time. It was her first marathon, So she doesn’t care how long it took her, she just wants a time and her name on the finishers list!
> 
> We had a mixed week, like I said my younger sister got norovirus and had to walk most the races and I ended up getting it the day of the half. Managed to run/walk the marathon in 6.30 having ate nothing - was basically a glorified tour of the toilets in Disney but I don’t care, we all did it! Massive congratulations to all who completed their races and for those whose weekends didn’t go to plan, remember this - you had the courage to start and sign up and the mental and physical strength to do the months and months of training so if you can do that, your race and day will come.


silly question, what does SAG mean? I would assume you can get photos of her crossing the finish line and throughout the course to prove she finished and email that to rundisney


----------



## DOOM1001

It's amazing the amount of people sick and injured,its all I hear on the boards and Facebook.My cold for example even though I took it easy yesterday(PW time),was as bundled up as could be definitely took a step in the wrong direction after running yesterday,I feel decent enough today but had a fever last night and the congestion is a bit worse.I definitely felt my body was well enough to run yesterday but taking it easy and lack of training and not having run more than a half in training had my legs feeling like jello by mile 17-18.Did ride Everest and I'm sure riding it in that cold was not smart either,I almost skipped it when I saw the long standby line of runners,I think it was 9:00-9:05 and I really wanted to ride it,I looked over at the singles line and it looked closed but I saw a CM do something with the sign so I walked over and asked if it was open and she said just opened it up,first person of the day to go through singles,probably saved 10-15 minutes.That mile between using the bathroom and riding Everest took me 25 minutes.I just keep taking the emergen c's to strengthen my immune system and totally get rid of this.


----------



## Nole95

Dopey Devon said:


> My younger sister finished the marathon however her bib didn’t record a time at the mile 20 marker or her at the finish. And she’s on the sag list. She’s pretty gutted as she’s had norovirus all week and still managed to do dopey (even though it took her almost 8 hours in the marathon bless her)! Can we just email Run Disney and get it sorted? Her Garmin died as well so she doesn’t have a clue for her finishers time. It was her first marathon, So she doesn’t care how long it took her, she just wants a time and her name on the finishers list!
> 
> We had a mixed week, like I said my younger sister got norovirus and had to walk most the races and I ended up getting it the day of the half. Managed to run/walk the marathon in 6.30 having ate nothing - was basically a glorified tour of the toilets in Disney but I don’t care, we all did it! Massive congratulations to all who completed their races and for those whose weekends didn’t go to plan, remember this - you had the courage to start and sign up and the mental and physical strength to do the months and months of training so if you can do that, your race and day will come.



This happened to my wife in the half a few years ago except her bib didn’t record anything.  We emailed RD with her bib number and time she finished.  They checked the race photos to confirm she crossed the finish line and gave her an official time.


----------



## bellanotte10

Dis5150 said:


> Thank so much! If they won’t send me one I will definitely take you up on that!
> 
> @rteetz called and was told I had to email. Anyone have the email address. The guy on the phone told me but my cold meds hadn’t kicked in yet.




runDisney@disneysports.com Is who I emailed about my broken dopey medal


----------



## disneygirlsng

Dopey Devon said:


> My younger sister finished the marathon however her bib didn’t record a time at the mile 20 marker or her at the finish. And she’s on the sag list. She’s pretty gutted as she’s had norovirus all week and still managed to do dopey (even though it took her almost 8 hours in the marathon bless her)! Can we just email Run Disney and get it sorted? Her Garmin died as well so she doesn’t have a clue for her finishers time. It was her first marathon, So she doesn’t care how long it took her, she just wants a time and her name on the finishers list!
> 
> We had a mixed week, like I said my younger sister got norovirus and had to walk most the races and I ended up getting it the day of the half. Managed to run/walk the marathon in 6.30 having ate nothing - was basically a glorified tour of the toilets in Disney but I don’t care, we all did it! Massive congratulations to all who completed their races and for those whose weekends didn’t go to plan, remember this - you had the courage to start and sign up and the mental and physical strength to do the months and months of training so if you can do that, your race and day will come.


Yea, mine didn't register my 20 mile marker either. Thankfully the finish did though. Felt bad for my mom though who was tracking me and therefore never got my 20 mile notification so she thought I had been picked up or was way behind time and started to panic a little bit.

Overall, I had a great weekend! I really, really enjoyed the 5K and 10K with lots and lots of stops for pictures and characters. The half was a little tough for me for some reason and that had me worried for the full. But the full ended up being a pretty decent race for me. I was coming off having the flu a few weeks before the races and still had some lingering symptoms. Missed my last long run/simulation weekend so I was a little nervous, but I'm glad I was able to finish. Personal worsts across the board (which I was kinda going for), but I really enjoyed the courses! Not sure if I'll do Dopey again, maybe in 5 more years for the 30th Marathon/10th Dopey.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Novatrix said:


> So, are marathons like childbirth? Painful process, but once you're done and have the sense of accomplishment and are cuddling that nice shiny medal you kind of forget the pain and start considering doing it all over again?
> 
> 'Cause yesterday sucked at parts, and I definitely feel like someone beat me up today, but my mind is already going "So Space Coast, marathon or half?"



That pretty much sums it up.  Disney two years ago was my first marathon and I was pretty much set to be done after that, then found out about the Coast to Coast challenge and said, well, Disneyland is "just" a half.  And then I saw their 10K course and decided to do the Double Dare and load up on medals.  Then I was done.  Except, then I saw the course for the LA Marathon and had to give that a try this past March.  I wasn't able to train as much as I wanted and my body was ready to quit about Mile 23 and I really struggled to get to the finish on that.  So I was done.  Except now, my daughter wants to go to college in New York City, so I'm starting to look at that marathon (good excuse to visit her!).  And there's a Mt. Rushmore half marathon I get emails on.  I definitely had withdrawals this year reading everyone's posts and I think within a couple of years, I'll be back.  I'm waiting until Toy Story and Star Wars Lands open to see if they'll get more park time.  

The funny thing with the LA Marathon was I also got tickets to Beauty and the Beast at the El Capitan Theater and it was opening weekend.  My favorite seats there are front row balcony.  Stupidest decision I ever made, not taking into account I was running the marathon that morning.  Stairs were not my friend!


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’m pretty confused today. My cold and congestion has gotten worse and I was fighting a fever last night. However, my muscles have never felt remotely this good the day after a marathon. It leads me to believe that I may have had a much better effort in me if I wasn’t sick. I’m still not at all happy with myself for my poor training this year, but maybe I haven’t completely undone all of the gains I’ve made in the past. Sorry to see that so many others were dealing with the same issues.


----------



## FFigawi

DATW is in Italy for those following along at home.


----------



## Dis5150

Ok well have an Italian margarita and think of us!


----------



## Greatfalls

Just curious, and I'm sure this is buried somewhere in this or another thread.  When is the last wave start for the marathon?  From eyeballing the finishing times, the biggest gap from clock to net appears to be an hour, so is it 6:30?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

So I'm at work today and I think I might have caught the sickness going around.  Pretty sure I got a fever now in the last hour or so.  Luckily, I'm leaving soon.  Didn't try to make everyone at work have my germs but you can't help when it hits you.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Greatfalls said:


> Just curious, and I'm sure this is buried somewhere in this or another thread.  When is the last wave start for the marathon?  From eyeballing the finishing times, the biggest gap from clock to net appears to be an hour, so is it 6:30?



Pretty much.  It's just at about 6:35am.


----------



## metluver

FFigawi said:


> DATW is in Italy for those following along at home.


I must have just missed you. My sister and I going in the opposite direction and are currently in America.


----------



## Nole95

FFigawi said:


> DATW is in Italy for those following along at home.



We didn't everywhere around the world yesterday, but we did hit up:

England
France
America
Italy
Germany
Mexico


----------



## Petey134

Does anyone know how to link Marathon pictures to my Disney experience or Photopass??


----------



## DISRNR1000

I was tracking who I believe was one of the balloon ladies and her start was 6:33am.


----------



## bananabean

Finished my first (and only!) Dopey and first (and only!) marathon.  I actually felt really good through the first half. A huge thanks to @croach and everyone in the text group for sending out the character stops. I was able to get a few in and ride Everest, which makes for a very interesting GPS image. Got there at 8:59a and only had to wait about 10 minutes to ride. Although our car did get stuck right before the offload point. Uhhh guys? All these gross sweaty people are in the middle of a marathon - keep it moving!

I was well ahead of my goal pace by about 2:30mm but still felt great until around mile 15. I had a stress fracture in my leg in the middle of last year and it caused a lot of issues with my right foot arch. By mile 18 I was in some major pain. I biofreezed-up and took a bunch of pain meds, but nothing helped. I ended up walking most of the last 6 miles in some serious pain and fighting back tears.  Basically reading all of the encouraging texts in the group and a lot of text encouragement from my best friend helped me get through.  I was at about 20mm for the last 6 miles and ended up needing the full 7 hours. It wasn’t what I wanted, but I finished. And I’m very happy about that! 

A little disappointed that my parents didn’t come to the finish. Especially since we were staying with people who did come to the finish to cheer on another runner. They were going to stick around for me but she fell and scraped herself up pretty bad, so they took her home a few hours before I finished. My parents didn’t even bother to get off the couch when I got back to the house. Thanks mom and dad. Love you, too.  My friend’s family was more excited for me!

Despite all that I had a fun weekend and I’m happy I got to meet some of you at the meetup! And because 48.6 miles isn’t enough, Castaway Cay Challenge, here I come! I’m looking forward to... never doing a marathon again!


----------



## camaker

Petey134 said:


> Does anyone know how to link Marathon pictures to my Disney experience or Photopass??



Instructions are in the event guide, on RunDisney.com and on the back of your bib.


----------



## bananabean

Greatfalls said:


> Just curious, and I'm sure this is buried somewhere in this or another thread.  When is the last wave start for the marathon?  From eyeballing the finishing times, the biggest gap from clock to net appears to be an hour, so is it 6:30?



The balloon ladies started at 6:33am and finished at 1:40pm. Interestingly they had a 17 min pace through the first 5 miles. They were back on pace by the 10 mile marker though.


----------



## sourire

Everyone at DATW, have a drink for me and MIL! Today was our AK day (saw Pandora for the first time). FOP was SO GREAT! 
And @OldSlowGoofyGuy, you know how you were saying that the sky seems bluer, the birds chirping seems louder, etc...well I think my Mickey bar tasted that much sweeter today post marathon. 
Congratulations to all of our marathon weekend runners!!!


----------



## bananabean

FFigawi said:


> DATW is in Italy for those following along at home.



This is where we really need runner tracking. “FFigawi ordered an Italian margarita in Italy at 3:10 pm.”


----------



## DISRNR1000

Congratulations to all on their races! Even if you did not have the day you wanted, don’t give up on the distance if you have the desire to run another marathon. 

My experience:

The cold temp of the race was not good for me. Legs felt practically numb for first mile or two.  I also went out too fast because I was cold and by mile 14 I was not doing well. I thought about pulling myself off course. I was really slowing down.

I had quite a bit of buffer from the balloons so just decided to keep going as long as I could. Back, feet, both It bands were really bothering me.

Never saw so many people walking in a Dis marathon before, especially at mile 14/15 and beyond. I’m speculating possibly many others were affected negatively by the cold too in some way? 

I kept going and did manage to finish, I really did not think I’d do it. Only 1 pic stop, in Epcot with no line.

Could not move later that afternoon! Had to hold on to walk across hotel room! This was my fourth marathon and I have never felt like that! Somehow managed to get myself loosened up a little and over to Epcot that evening which really helped.

I think I will go back to focusing on the shorter distances, but if I ever sign up for another marathon, it will be the Disney marathon. Fun course, great volunteers, good atmosphere. I felt other runners around me were courteous and didn’t experience some of the runner etiquette issues I sometimes read about.

Now to take the marathon survey I received...


----------



## bearsgirl

DOOM1001 said:


> I was stuck in that traffic,I live locally and drove over,I came down Bonnet Creek and turned on Buena Vista,it was 4:10am.I then sat in traffic barely moving until 4:45-4:50,at that point we were by Victory way and I just said if I stay in this traffic I might not get there for the last corral,it was just a sea of red tail lights with no sign of it starting to move.I made the right but scary at the moment decision to turn left on Victory way to get Osceola Pkwy to then get to World Dr.It was scary cause I had no idea if Osceola would be closed and then I would be in a worse situation.Luckily from the time I turned on Victory there was no traffic at all or closures,in the Epcot lot in 5-10 minutes.If I would have stayed in that traffic my stress level would have put me in a place I did not want.I originally wanted to start near the back corrals to take it easy on the race,Even getting out of the traffic I didn't make it in time for my corral (D),I ended up leaving in the third wave of F.Seriously if I stayed in that traffic I may have gotten to the Epcot parking lot near 6am or later.


That was a smart and gutsy move going south on Victory and taking Osceola to World and back north to Epcot! Good thinking/gambling!


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> DATW is in Italy for those following along at home.



I wanna be where these people are.

I wanna see, wanna see em drinking

Walking around on those- what do u call them?

Oh - extremely tired feet

(Part of Your World Showcase, lyrics by roxymama)


----------



## bananabean

I just got water in a paper cup and immediately pinched it to drink. Reflex. Lol!


----------



## FFigawi

Dopey Devon said:


> My younger sister finished the marathon however her bib didn’t record a time at the mile 20 marker or her at the finish. And she’s on the sag list. She’s pretty gutted as she’s had norovirus all week and still managed to do dopey (even though it took her almost 8 hours in the marathon bless her)! Can we just email Run Disney and get it sorted? Her Garmin died as well so she doesn’t have a clue for her finishers time. It was her first marathon, So she doesn’t care how long it took her, she just wants a time and her name on the finishers list!



Get in touch with runDisney and Track Shack. My chip didn't record at the finish three years ago. After I sent them links to on course photos, finish line photos, my Garmin file, and my finish line video, they eventually gave me a time. The process took a week or two, so start now.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Even though I don’t drink alcohol I wish I was there for DATW. Already back in the land of the ice and snow and headed to bed at 6:30 because my sinuses and cough are only getting worse. 

I’m glad I’m not passing this on to everyone else, but I can’t think of a worse plan for a severe head cold than waking up at 3 AM for a 7 AM flight and spending the entire day traveling.


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> Even though I don’t drink alcohol I wish I was there for DATW. Already back in the land of the ice and snow and headed to bed at 6:30 because my sinuses and cough are only getting worse.
> 
> I’m glad I’m not passing this on to everyone else, but I can’t think of a worse plan for a severe head cold than waking up at 3 AM for a 7 AM flight and spending the entire day traveling.



Feel better soon!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Well, what an amazing weekend I had! Although it was cold, I had such a great time finally getting to experience Marathon Weekend! I’ve loved all the RunDisney races I’ve done, but the half marathon on Saturday was definitely my favorite so far. I soaked in every mile, got some great photos, and overall just had a blast! And my Dad was able to spectate at the TTC and on Floridian Way, and he too enjoyed the morning.

Then my sister ran (and finished!!) the Marathon so my Dad and I spent the day at Epcot yesterday spectating and waiting for her. We got a great spot over the bridge in France and got to see her come through at Mile 25. What an incredibly amazing, motivating experience! Everyone looked great and I am now firmly planning to move forward with my plan to run a Marathon this fall. It won’t be Disney, but the Disney Marathon is definitely on my list to go back for sometime as soon as possible.

Also, @DopeyBadger, were you wearing an orange top yesterday? I’m pretty sure I saw you from a distance come through past Spaceship Earth about 15 minutes before Epcot opened. I was in the crowd waiting to be let in and saw someone who I was almost positive was you.


----------



## DopeyBadger

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Well, what an amazing weekend I had! Although it was cold, I had such a great time finally getting to experience Marathon Weekend! I’ve loved all the RunDisney races I’ve done, but the half marathon on Saturday was definitely my favorite so far. I soaked in every mile, got some great photos, and overall just had a blast! And my Dad was able to spectate at the TTC and on Floridian Way, and he too enjoyed the morning.
> 
> Then my sister ran (and finished!!) the Marathon so my Dad and I spent the day at Epcot yesterday spectating and waiting for her. We got a great spot over the bridge in France and got to see her come through at Mile 25. What an incredibly amazing, motivating experience! Everyone looked great and I am now firmly planning to move forward with my plan to run a Marathon this fall. It won’t be Disney, but the Disney Marathon is definitely on my list to go back for sometime as soon as possible.
> 
> Also, @DopeyBadger, were you wearing an orange top yesterday? I’m pretty sure I saw you from a distance come through past Spaceship Earth about 15 minutes before Epcot opened. I was in the crowd waiting to be let in and saw someone who I was almost positive was you.



That was me!  I saw the crowd and was definitely finishing before EPCOT opened.


----------



## Mary9876

Congratulations everyone!!!! Just checking the boards now as the last few days have been busy.

Wow! What an amazing experience!!! I was pretty impressed with the marathon and had a blast the whole time. Never hit a wall and ran at least some of every mile. No chafing and only blisters on back of heel mostly due to not tying shoes tight enough. Biggest thing is no leg craps, a first for me since I tend to get them on half marathon.Starting in H was a mixed blessing as I gave up weaving in the narrow sections but that also helped me slow down as well and just enjoy the experience. The entertainment was great.

I have to say I was impressed with everyone. I met a lot of great folks in the parks. Everyone was just super supportive of each other.

Thanks to everyone here these past few months. Even though I was mostly a lurker I enjoying reading all of the advice, Sunday questions and excitement for the race. I am sure I will be back sometime


----------



## Dopey Devon

Thank you everyone for your advice, we’ve contacted run Disney but only via the website, we can’t find an email to contact them directly. If we don’t hear back in a few days then we’re gonna give them a ring. She’s got photo evidence but not a Garmin, she doesn’t run with one or an app. Was just a hard slog for her with the norovirus and she’s pretty gutted she’s not on the results. 

Hope everyone is feeling good today, apart from some tight calves I’m feeling pretty good. Boyfriend is suffering and almost cried when we got to some stairs bless him!


----------



## Blue Caterpillar

Congratulations racers! So fun following along here at home. 

Also it looks like some of  marathon weekends merchandise has made it to the Disney store online. I really want that stich shirt!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

bananabean said:


> I’m looking forward to... never doing a marathon again!



See previous posts on this topic. 

I made a scientific discovery: Running 39.3 miles and staying up on Sunday and not taking a shower and a nap till 6PM (well technically not a nap since I slept till 6AM) AND drinking 'Goofy' amounts of wine cancel each other out. Monday morning, I should have been in a wheelchair and had an upset stomach and a headache, but I was good to go.

And yes, the birds WERE chirping louder... Life is good.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Novatrix said:


> So, are marathons like childbirth? Painful process, but once you're done and have the sense of accomplishment and are cuddling that nice shiny medal you kind of forget the pain and start considering doing it all over again?
> 
> 'Cause yesterday sucked at parts, and I definitely feel like someone beat me up today, but my mind is already going "So Space Coast, marathon or half?"



I don't know nothing about birthing babies (Gone with the Wind reference for you youngsters), but yes.

Having that medal hung around my neck is as close to the Olympics as I'll ever get. For me, it took about 2 days before I was cruising marathonguide.com

But 12 is enough.

Check back with me in a week.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

Congrats to everyone!  Especially some of you with those amazing times and your pr's.  Way to go!  

I was unable to make it to any of the meets before, DH was insistent we were in our corals early......

Coming from WI and running in cold temps the running part didn't bother me, but sitting around for hours before the race was horrible.  I think at the start of a couple races I just curled into a ball and completely covered myself with the 2 mylar blankets I brought.  At home it could be zero, but I step out of the house and I start running.  It's cold for about 1/2 mile then body heats up.  Here I still wasn't warm on the full and I work under armour cold gear!

I am glad I completed my first marathon and did Dopey, shed tears in quite a few spots, first being running down Main Street USA.  I have done Wine & Dine and Star Wars and neither took you into MK, so that was a nice first.  But I am almost embarrassed telling my time with all you all-stars out there......  My training runs shows I should have done about 12:30 for the half and 13:00 for the full.  Granted I stopped for characters on the half and my time was 3:03 (14:09/min).  My full, I didn't have a goal going into it, it was just completing it.  I decided the night before I wanted to be in at under 15 min miles.   I believe Disney says you need 16 min miles so I wanted to be a minute quicker then that.  I hit my goal of coming in at 6:28 (14:47/min).  I didn't stop for hardly anything, I think just 3 stops.  I just wanted it over.  

It's funny the emotions that go through you.  I thought up until hitting MK "wow this is going awesome, it's going to be a breeze".  Leaving MK it got beyond boring, thought about just quitting it because my feet were starting to get so sore at mile 10.  Entering AK I had to stop and take off my shoes and rub my feet which rejuvenated them and kept me going strong.  Had to do that again at mile 23.  

I woke up on Sunday feeling beyond excited.  Not because of what most probably feel for actual racing.  I was counting down the time until being finished.  Up at 2am, planning on starting race right before 6am, and 6 1/2 hours run so I knew 10 1/2 hours this would all be over.  Starting the race, I knew I had less then a day at work until it was over.  Then a couple hours in, I knew it was just the afternoon left for work.  

I like the 10K distance and my goal is to improve that time.  My pace drastically slowed after I started training for multi-day challenges as Star Wars was the challenge plus the 5K.  I'd like to be able to do a good 10K and then if a half comes up that I want to do just do a little more training to get that in at a good time.  

I think this marathon thing is a one and done.  With my turtle pace, it is just way too long out there.  I know, I could work on that and get a better pace, but I don't have a desire to go out and run for hours for a training run.  Takes a lot of commitment and I admire those of you who are able to put forth that dedication.  LOL but when races come back to DL if they throw in a full, I might change my mind.  

I think given my training times, the times I got were fair on race day.  But I also don't have the pain most experience after the race.  I did a half in February to get a decent POT for this race and I could barely walk for four days.  I remember 3 days after the race, when in Vegas someone commented how I was already drunk and it was just 10am, not drunk just had to hobble because of my legs.  Sunday late afternoon we hit up Epcot and just a little pain going up stairs.  Flew home today and legs were a little tight after getting up from sitting for hours on the plane, but no real pain.  I guess the main take away from given my lack of pain is I obviously didn't run to what I could.  But I am still happy I completed everything.  

Another take away, I think a lot of people are having someone else run for them to get a POT.  I get people get injured and they are drastically slower then their normal pace on race day.  I'd want to do the race too even if not up to what I know I could, I wouldn't throw away all this training bcuz I was recovering from an injury, I'd hobble it through.  But the number of people I saw in A-C bibs that were moving slower then me (I was in E), some huffing and puffing after a couple miles in, their physical shape (which yes I know not every runner is super lean body) and the way they were dressed (I saw a couple people in jeans with B coral for the full!), leads me to believe they didn't earn their coral and that is what kinda upsets me.


----------



## asheleycs

Well, I finished! I guess I have to consider myself a runner here at some point...

As an aside, has anyone ever gotten one of these jackets:
https://www.shopdisney.com/dopey-ru...sher-jacket-for-women-limited-release-1464711

I'm considering it, but the size chart is WAY off. XXL with a 24-inch hip? LOL.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Finally catching up!
@JClimacus have fun at SW weekend. You deserve it!
@OldSlowGoofyGuy So glad you made it here. Sorry you missed Dopey, but Goofy is the toughest part and you did it with style, especially while grieving. 
@camaker @Barca33Runner @StarGirl11 @jAcKs_x0 @Dis5150 and any others, proud that all of you finished despite health/ injury problems. 
@Keels and @ZellyB You guys rock with the encouragement you give on the boards and in person!
@Chaitali i know you wanted it after all the training, but look how far you’ve come! 20+ miles is nothing to sneeze about. You can do it whenever you feel ready. Next year maybe or a non-Disney marathon?
@DopeyBadger You are awesome. I wish you had gotten you marathon PR. So close! Thanks for being there at the finish line again. And thanks for the heads up about the Mickey photo. We got one just before he left!
I’m sorry to have missed the pre-marathon meetup. We got on the bus at OKW about 3:15, and headed to SS where we were the third bus waiting there for runners. It took more than 30 minutes to load each bus in turn and then finally head to EPCOT. Then we took a circuitous route (probably because of the wreck that I have just read about tonight). We arrived about 4:10, after they released to corrals, and the meetup appeared to be over. We got into D in time to start in the 3rd or 4th wave. The good part was that we weren’t in the cold for very long. 
Up until about mile 17 I was on track for a marathon PR at around 5:15-5:20, or even with an inevitable  slow down toward the end, I could beat the previous PR of 5:32. Unfortunately, DH (a runner for 30+ years) had some racing heart problems that really scared me and we walked the last 9 miles! He kept apologizing for “ruining my race.” I kept telling him to stop at a medical tent, but he’s a stubborn man who doesn’t know the word “quit.” He insisted he was ok as long as he was walking. So we finished at almost 6:15 and got our bling and his two “perfect” ribbons. An hour after the race he was fine, but he has an appointment with a cardiologist when we get home!


----------



## CDKG

asheleycs said:


> Well, I finished! I guess I have to consider myself a runner here at some point...
> 
> As an aside, has anyone ever gotten one of these jackets:
> https://www.shopdisney.com/dopey-ru...sher-jacket-for-women-limited-release-1464711
> 
> I'm considering it, but the size chart is WAY off. XXL with a 24-inch hip? LOL.


I believe the measurements are when the jacket is lying flat (half the hip circumference).

I'm loving those finisher jackets! Were they at the Expo? Do they typically offer finisher jackets online after the race? I did not participate this year, but plan to run in 2019. Thanks!


----------



## croach

This photo pretty much sums up a fun weekend for me. Lots of good times had even if all the the new friends made aren’t in this picture. Hope everyone had as much fun as I did.


----------



## asheleycs

CDKG said:


> I believe the measurements are when the jacket is lying flat (half the hip circumference).
> 
> I'm loving those finisher jackets! Were they at the Expo? Do they typically offer finisher jackets online after the race? I did not participate this year, but plan to run in 2019. Thanks!


I didn't see anything like it at the expo, but they could have been at the finish line. But you can order them online!


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> This photo pretty much sums up a fun weekend for me. Lots of good times had even if all the the new friends made aren’t in this picture. Hope everyone had as much fun as I did.  View attachment 293276



28/10 - best picture ever!


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> 28/10 - best picture ever!


Would have been better if there was a tiger...


----------



## Mickey Momma

Had a blast!!  Too bad I am now sitting at the bus stop waiting to go home. 


croach said:


> This photo pretty much sums up a fun weekend for me. Lots of good times had even if all the the new friends made aren’t in this picture. Hope everyone had as much fun as I did.  View attachment 293276


----------



## Z-Knight

I can't wait till next year...I will have a better time and better sweater (it's not a jersey)


----------



## bearsgirl

Z-Knight said:


> View attachment 293314
> I can't wait till next year...I will have a better time and better sweater (it's not a jersey)


Were you wearing that "sweater" at the Expo on the first morning when it was raining so hard?


----------



## lhermiston

Z-Knight said:


> View attachment 293314
> I can't wait till next year...I will have a better time and better sweater (it's not a jersey)



See you then!


----------



## rteetz

Disney at Heart said:


> Finally catching up!
> @JClimacus have fun at SW weekend. You deserve it!
> @OldSlowGoofyGuy So glad you made it here. Sorry you missed Dopey, but Goofy is the toughest part and you did it with style, especially while grieving.
> @camaker @Barca33Runner @StarGirl11 @jAcKs_x0 @Dis5150 and any others, proud that all of you finished despite health/ injury problems.
> @Keels and @ZellyB You guys rock with the encouragement you give on the boards and in person!
> @Chaitali i know you wanted it after all the training, but look how far you’ve come! 20+ miles is nothing to sneeze about. You can do it whenever you feel ready. Next year maybe or a non-Disney marathon?
> @DopeyBadger You are awesome. I wish you had gotten you marathon PR. So close! Thanks for being there at the finish line again. And thanks for the heads up about the Mickey photo. We got one just before he left!
> I’m sorry to have missed the pre-marathon meetup. We got on the bus at OKW about 3:15, and headed to SS where we were the third bus waiting there for runners. It took more than 30 minutes to load each bus in turn and then finally head to EPCOT. Then we took a circuitous route (probably because of the wreck that I have just read about tonight). We arrived about 4:10, after they released to corrals, and the meetup appeared to be over. We got into D in time to start in the 3rd or 4th wave. The good part was that we weren’t in the cold for very long.
> Up until about mile 17 I was on track for a marathon PR at around 5:15-5:20, or even with an inevitable  slow down toward the end, I could beat the previous PR of 5:32. Unfortunately, DH (a runner for 30+ years) had some racing heart problems that really scared me and we walked the last 9 miles! He kept apologizing for “ruining my race.” I kept telling him to stop at a medical tent, but he’s a stubborn man who doesn’t know the word “quit.” He insisted he was ok as long as he was walking. So we finished at almost 6:15 and got our bling and his two “perfect” ribbons. An hour after the race he was fine, but he has an appointment with a cardiologist when we get home!


Hope everything is okay. It was great seeing you guys again!


----------



## Disney at Heart

rteetz said:


> Hope everything is okay. It was great seeing you guys again!


Thanks. Everything seems to be fine now. 
 It was great seeing you at the meet ups and then hollering at you at PizzaRizzo, too. See, we do sometimes wear “real clothes” instead of running clothes!


----------



## baxter24

Think I found someone who wants to do marathon weekend with me now!


----------



## ZellyB

I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.


----------



## Ariel484

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.


Sending lots of good thoughts to you guys.  I'm glad Chris was able to go back to be with him.


----------



## TeeterTots

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.


Hugs and prayers to your family!


----------



## Mickey Momma

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.



Prayers for your family that all goes well.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.


Oh man I hope everything goes well. Thoughts and prayers with you guys.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.


*hugs*


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.



Hope everything goes well


----------



## Anisum

Hey guys, sorry I didn't see more of you marathon weekend. Between forgetting my phone in my jacket pocket when I intentionally left the jacket in the car before the airport and missing HH because of park time I feel like I didn't get to meet many of you. I was running with my friend before the 5k and 10k so I skipped those pre-race meets I tried and failed to see the DIS sign in the L of the port-a-potties for the half but I finally got to a pre-race meet on the later side (after corrals opened) before the full.

I finished Dopey and I plan to write some sort of trip report about it. My times were slower than I anticipated (likely due to early mornings and park time) but I had a lot of fun, stopped for some character stops and generally just listened to my body to finish feeling strong. I want to thank @Dis_Yoda for their beer stop during the 10k. It was great to meet you briefly! Also, anyone I saw during at the pre-race meet up marathon morning. I most want to thank @DopeyBadger who made the training plan that got me through the races. With his help I learned to run by feel rather than by my watch and running six days a week got me ready for running on tired legs and boy were my legs tired. Sorry I didn't get a chance to thank you in person but I really appreciate all your help.

I'll try to write up a race report later but that's all I've got for now. Finishing the Dopey was an amazing experience and I'm still overwhelmed by the whole thing.



ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.


Sending positive thoughts your day. Hopefully all goes well for you.



Nole95 said:


> No problem with those that run-walk, but I experience the same mess today with a group covering the full course.  The 4:45 group came by me and then stopped.  They were clear across the whole road.  Same thing when they caught up to my wife.


I hit that with the 5:45 but it was partially because we were on the narrow stretch of road leading into WWoS.


----------



## PCFriar80

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.


Sending you well wishes.  Safe travels back MO.


----------



## sourire

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.


Thinking of you guys. Safe travels.


----------



## croach

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.



Hoping that everything turns out ok.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.



Thinking of your family, hopefully all goes well.


----------



## DVCFan1994

@ZellyB, thinking of your family and wishing you the best. 

Finally checking in now that I’m home.  What a weekend!  I came down with something on New Years Eve, it was at its worst by Thursday.  I actually felt like running the 10k cleared me up, but then made the mistake of waiting around for character pics after and getting very cold set me back.  I was annoyed I couldn’t find the meet up that morning.  But had a good run.

Saturday night a combination of lots of coughing and nerves kept me up more than I wanted.  I remember panicking around 1 am I’d be too exhausted to finish.  Felt awful as I parked and walked to the start area.  Unfortunately the traffic I hit kept me from making this meet up too.  But I started to wake up and feel better as I walked to my corral.  Went off in the first wave of D and then enjoyed every minute. Huge thanks to @croach and everyone else for the character texts and updates.  The banter was a nice distraction Having been exhausted and sick I was terrified of a DNF.  Whoever posted the balloon ladies start and told me how to track them sent me a lifeline.  I totally underestimated my cushion and by the MK exit I knew I was safe.  I then took almost all the pictures and rode RNRC, went by Everest too early to ride.  I didn’t hate WWoS as much as I feared based on reports.  I did walk a lot of it because about then my IT band started acting up.  But it felt better from there, so the walking plus stretching in character lines probably helped.  Grabbed the margarita my DH had waiting for me at Mexico and crossed with a smile and a mostly empty cup! 

While the expo was a disaster, and parks were as bad as my Xmas-new years trips in years past, overall I had a great time.  Definitely will do it again, thinking maybe Dopey 2020.  And then I’ll make sure I plan better to make DATW.  Although with how long my flight ended up delayed yesterday, definitely could have made the first few hours.


----------



## Nole95

Is there a general RD email address?  I know they have the form on their website, but you can only type so many characters in the main area.  I want to relay to them some of my frustrations with the expo as well as suggestions.


----------



## kski907

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.


So sorry to hear. Sending many good thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## Dis5150

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.



So sorry! Praying for you and your family!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.



Sorry that your weekend has ended this way. Prayers that everything turns out as well as possible.


----------



## lhermiston

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.



I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope everything turns out well for you and your family.


----------



## LilyJC

Popping in to thank those on this feed for all the insight I received leading up to the Dopey Challenge! Our family absolutely fell in love with WDW after being DLR “veterans,” and we enjoyed our 7 straight park days. The cold was the worst part for us as it was 80 the day we left out of LAX, and it certainly made race mornings draining. 

We were certainly missing our rD DLR expos on Wednesday (what a nightmare), but headed back Thursday night to look at merchandise and there wasn’t a wait for anything. So proud of my hubby for completing his first full marathon and Dopey at that! Thank you all again!


----------



## camaker

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.



Good luck and best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## SheHulk

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.


Wishing you the best.


----------



## LikelyLynae

Ok I caved and joined the boards. Low key want to do Dopey again next year.  
-the runner formerly known as DD28


----------



## Ariel484

Nole95 said:


> Is there a general RD email address?  I know they have the form on their website, but you can only type so many characters in the main area.  I want to relay to them some of my frustrations with the expo as well as suggestions.


I'm not totally sure if this is correct, but I used this one after Tink: runDisney@disneysports.com

Got a form email back.


----------



## hauntedcity

HooplaFan said:


> I was stoked to see Pamela Perkins and Fletcher Hodges from the Adventurers Club as one of the character photo op.



We met with Hathaway Brown and Otis T. Wren.   I would have loved to meet the whole crew at once!
I think I scared several people when I started belting the old club song...

“Marching along, we’re adventurers...”

Kungaloosh!


----------



## hauntedcity

dragitoff said:


> I'm definitely proud of those medals earned this year; however I haven't forgotten the pain.  To get to my office, I have to go up one flight of stairs and back down another.  I felt it this morning, and I'm sure I will again in a few minutes when I go to lunch and return from it.  haha.



My building does have an elevator, but I was greeted by an “out of order” sign this morning.

No fair!


----------



## lhermiston

LikelyLynae said:


> Ok I caved and joined the boards. Low key want to do Dopey again next year.
> -the runner formerly known as DD28



Join the festivities over in the 2019 forum!


----------



## KSellers88

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.



Praying for y'all!


----------



## mrsg00fy

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.


Sending hugs and wishes for the best possible outcome.


----------



## dragitoff

Has anyone else signed up for the virtual half marathon and Kessel Run Challenge?  I'm signed up for the WDW First Order Challenge and was disappointed I couldn't complete the Kessel Run portion as they discontinued the West Coast RD events.  I just noticed online they're advertising a virtual half marathon and Kessel Run now.  Just wasn't sure if anyone else signed up for this and was their some catch I wasn't seeing.  I'd love to complete that KRC is possible and run half marathon distances regularly on the weekends so I could easily knock out the virtual portion of that.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Hope everything works out well @ZellyB


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

@ZellyB many thoughts and prayers sent your way!


----------



## JulieODC

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.



Sending so many hugs and good vibes to your family.


----------



## jAcKs_x0

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.



Huge prayers and hugs sent your way.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.



I am so sorry to hear this.  Wishing the best for your family.


----------



## ef22

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.


Sending prayers and good thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## asheleycs

I just realized I didn't get a Marathon Magic Band. 

Were those Expo-only? If anyone has one they haven't linked and are willing to part with, I'd be forever grateful. I really don't want to pay $50 on ebay.


----------



## Anisum

asheleycs said:


> I just realized I didn't get a Marathon Magic Band.
> 
> Were those Expo-only? If anyone has one they haven't linked and are willing to part with, I'd be forever grateful. I really don't want to pay $50 on ebay.


I went to the expo and didn't see them so I'm curious about their existence as well.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Sadly, the plane is set to lift off in minutes.  I of course still have my magic band on and am trying to think of this flight as just a new and very realistic attraction in the parks!

Great weekend, good races and feeling good.  Best news, we volunteered to give up seats this morning and now three hours later we have 2000$ in vouchers!  Tickets for next year maybe?

Those still in WDW enjoy the time, safe travels!


----------



## CherieFran

Sending good vibes, @ZellyB


----------



## FlashAM7

Ariel484 said:


> I'm not totally sure if this is correct, but I used this one after Tink: runDisney@disneysports.com
> 
> Got a form email back.


I would suggest everyone to email RunDisney with feedback, positive or negative. The way that races improve each year is through your feedback!


----------



## Z-Knight

bearsgirl said:


> Were you wearing that "sweater" at the Expo on the first morning when it was raining so hard?


I was, luckily I had a poncho so didn't get wet.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

asheleycs said:


> I just realized I didn't get a Marathon Magic Band.


So I don't know if it is the same ones you are talking about but I know you could make one at the D-TECH booths. I was playing with the options for the WDWMW phone cases at the Buzz Lightyear Ride and looked at the magicbands too and they had one Marathon Weekend band you could customize. Not sure how long they are in there as an option either, but just thought I would share!


----------



## Keels

The Marathon MBs and phone cases are at D-Tech ... I’m going to head there tomorrow to get mine!


----------



## asheleycs

Well, darn. I looked at D-Tech, but it was Monday, so maybe before they were out. If anyone is willing to get one for me, I'd be happy to Paypal/Venmo in advance.


----------



## Disney at Heart

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.


Prayers for him, Chris, you, and others who love him.


----------



## Ariel484

FlashAM7 said:


> I would suggest everyone to email RunDisney with feedback, positive or negative. The way that races improve each year is through your feedback!


Totally.  I'm glad I sent them my thoughts after all of the screw-ups at Tink, it at least it made me feel like I *did* something rather than just pout.


----------



## The Expert

dragitoff said:


> Has anyone else signed up for the virtual half marathon and Kessel Run Challenge?  I'm signed up for the WDW First Order Challenge and was disappointed I couldn't complete the Kessel Run portion as they discontinued the West Coast RD events.  I just noticed online they're advertising a virtual half marathon and Kessel Run now.  Just wasn't sure if anyone else signed up for this and was their some catch I wasn't seeing.  I'd love to complete that KRC is possible and run half marathon distances regularly on the weekends so I could easily knock out the virtual portion of that.



I am!!! I have coveted the Kessel Run medal for more than two years now, but wasn't able to do the two race weekends in 2017. I was heartbroken when Light Side was canceled, so it's very exciting for me to be able to get my KR as planned! No catch -- if you sign up you'll get the Kessel Run medal when you complete the Dark Side Half.


----------



## Keels

asheleycs said:


> Well, darn. I looked at D-Tech, but it was Monday, so maybe before they were out. If anyone is willing to get one for me, I'd be happy to Paypal/Venmo in advance.



I’ll check for you tomorrow!


----------



## emilyindisney

Home, unpacked, and snuggling with the pup on the couch as I reflect on this weekend. What can I say? WOW! Overall, this was an incredible experience. My sister and I set out to become Dopey and finish marathon #3 and we did it! The early wake ups and sitting in the cold weather waiting to start were taxing by Sunday morning. This was our slowest marathon to date but definitely our most fun. We stopped for a ton of pictures, throwing more caution to the wind than usual when we jumped in some pretty long lines. We spent about 20 minutes on Everest which was well worth it! Shout out to the nice park go-ers in Germany who let us jump the line to get our Schofferhoffers and run for the finish. 

@ZellyB I think we saw you in MK on the marathon course! I was going to say hi once we got our picture with the stepsisters but you and your husband were no where in sight on the other side of the castle! Thinking of you and your family as you head home to that difficult situation!


----------



## DVCFan1994

Photopass question.  In past experience I found the download process took a while, so I'd rather only do it once.  For those who've done it before, how many days post race events can I expect them to stop adding photos?  I have had new ones each day, including today.  By Friday should they all be in my account?


----------



## SunDial

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.


----------



## SunDial

croach said:


> This photo pretty much sums up a fun weekend for me. Lots of good times had even if all the the new friends made aren’t in this picture. Hope everyone had as much fun as I did.  View attachment 293276





Keels said:


> 28/10 - best picture ever!





Princess KP said:


> Would have been better if there was a tiger...



It was a fantastic 6 days.   I was able to meet quite a few from the boards.  

I agree there should have been a tiger.   And in a few days when I get things organized back home and at work there will be a tiger.  Keels can tell you.   The crane and cable behind the castle photo bombed her first Dopey picture with all of her medals displayed.    

The crane wasn't in that picture very long.  I can take a crane out and I can put a tiger in.


----------



## FlashAM7

Keels said:


> I’ll check for you tomorrow!


Is it confirmed they have marathon magic bands? If so, I can drive there tonight. I just don't want to drive all the way there to find out they don't have them.

EDIT: Just saw this. I'm going to head there tonight to see if I can get mine!

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/new-on-demand-bands-out-for-the-2018-rundisney-marathon-event/


----------



## dragitoff

The Expert said:


> I am!!! I have coveted the Kessel Run medal for more than two years now, but wasn't able to do the two race weekends in 2017. I was heartbroken when Light Side was canceled, so it's very exciting for me to be able to get my KR as planned! No catch -- if you sign up you'll get the Kessel Run medal when you complete the Dark Side Half.



That's great news!  So, do you just sign up for both the virtual half and the kessel or do you only sign up for the kessel?


----------



## The Expert

dragitoff said:


> That's great news!  So, do you just sign up for both the virtual half and the kessel or do you only sign up for the kessel?



The Kessel includes the virtual Half, so I am signed up for both. I was already signed up for all three races at Dark Side, so the other half is taken care of.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@ZellyB, sending warm thoughts to you and your family. Keep us posted.


----------



## HooplaFan

dragitoff said:


> Has anyone else signed up for the virtual half marathon and Kessel Run Challenge?


I signed up for the virtual half marathon.  Haven't decided if I will run it on my own or do it as part of some other half marathon.  I guess I can always use the half of the WDW Marathon, but that feels like cheating.


----------



## Poutine

Ariel484 said:


> As already said, Goofy was the original challenge, it’s been around for 10+ years.  People were doing an unofficial Dopey for years (5K + Goofy) before Disney caught on and added the 10K (I think they added it to Princess first for GSC) and making the real Dopey.
> 
> As to why someone would do Goofy and not Dopey - it’s extra days off of work, extra money (hotels, race fees, etc.) extra mornings getting up. For me, I’ve done 1 full Dopey (and last year’s Grumpy) and kind of feel it’s a one & done for me (and I think it is for most people - curious to see how the perfectly Dopey numbers drop off after this year). I did it once, I know I can do it, and that’s enough for me.


Basically I'm going to do Goofy from now on...the expo on Wednesday is just too hectic, and I really don't think a 5k and a 10k are worth the extra $200... $200 for 9.6 measily miles. Save some hotel money, give more free time and less time off work if need be. Goofy is the way to go.


----------



## rteetz

Home safe and sound. I hope everyone is doing well. To those that were ill hope you are recovering.


----------



## sourire

Got home this evening too. It's nice to be back and not living out of a suitcase, but I miss Marathon Weekend and Mickey already. Really found it hard to not wear the medal to Trader Joe's when I went to pick up groceries just now!


----------



## Mickey Momma

I am home, but I have a massage scheduled for tomorrow so I am pretending I am still on vacation.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Home tonight, too. It’s amazing how much shorter the drive seems when I’m going TO Disney than when I’m coming home FROM Disney. I thought we’d never get here!


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

Well, as of 9:30pm last night i was glad to be done with training and taking a break.  Fast forward less then 24 hours, DH loves Star Wars.  I didn't think they'd have openings for First Order Challenge, but sure enough they did.......  Another trip booked down to do that in a few months.  Printed out another training program, will take this week off then back at it next week.  DH is doing the virtual to get KR as that was his big draw.  I don't see a need to spend registration fee for a virtual run for that though.


----------



## FlashAM7

Just got my MagicBand and got it personalized with my time!


----------



## ZellyB

Thank you so much for all the well wishes for Chris’ dad. Chris just sent me a text that he made it through surgery. Still lots of challenges ahead but he made it through for now. Thanks again to everyone here.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jaxonp said:


> It’s so strange that someone would only sign up for the goofy challenge and not go dopey



I signed up for Dopey this year but due to circumstances, only did Goofy. No regrets.

I agree with previous posts that the extra: time off work, on property, away from life, etc, make Dopey less attractive. I wish I had my Dopey, but I don't and I don't think I 'll try another one.

BTW, they tried to give me a Dopey medal since I had a Dopey bib, but I declined.



ZellyB said:


> Chris just sent me a text that he made it through surgery. Still lots of challenges ahead but he made it through for now.



One mile at a time.


----------



## McNs

ZellyB said:


> Thank you so much for all the well wishes for Chris’ dad. Chris just sent me a text that he made it through surgery. Still lots of challenges ahead but he made it through for now. Thanks again to everyone here.


Good to hear he is through the first hurdle, sending lots of positive thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## roxymama

@ZellyB I'm so glad he made it through surgery.


----------



## Ariel484

ZellyB said:


> Thank you so much for all the well wishes for Chris’ dad. Chris just sent me a text that he made it through surgery. Still lots of challenges ahead but he made it through for now. Thanks again to everyone here.


Amazing news.  great first step.


----------



## Z-Knight

asheleycs said:


> Well, I finished! I guess I have to consider myself a runner here at some point...
> 
> As an aside, has anyone ever gotten one of these jackets:
> https://www.shopdisney.com/dopey-ru...sher-jacket-for-women-limited-release-1464711
> 
> I'm considering it, but the size chart is WAY off. XXL with a 24-inch hip? LOL.


thanks for posting this. I don't remember seeing that at the expo and I like it, so I ordered one...would have never know about it if you didn't post it here!


----------



## PCFriar80

Still here until tomorrow, unfortunately with the chest cold and coughing that’s been going around.  It’s NATR (NyQuil around the resort) for me!  Glad to see everyone making it back okay and yes I’m looking forward to getting home tomorrow with the snow on the ground and the dog!  @ZellyB positive thoughts your way and one step at a time.
I’ll be back again next year for the second annual Tweedle Dumb challenge; 10k and Half.  Hope to see most of you over on the Marathon Weekend 2019 thread.  Good luck in 2018 everyone!


----------



## bryana

On DME to head home. 

I’m not sure I’ll be back for a rundisney event for a while. I’ve been telling my husband for the last few months as I planned this trip that this will finally be my last trip for a while. When I came for a short weekend trip with my mom to see New Fantasyland in 2013, I had no intention of that turning into coming once a year since then. I did make it clear that now that I have a job that allows me to take off in November and December, I would like to come down to see all of the Christmas stuff as that’s the last time of year to check off the list. I’ve done all of the WDW race weekends that are currently offered except for Wine and Dine so maybe I’ll just kill two birds with one stone. Who knows. My husband isn’t a “Disney person” and I’ve done all of these trips, except one, without him so it isn’t exactly an easy sell.

I had a blast this week, and I really do think that marathon weekend is the best race weekend. It was a bummer with how the weekend fell so close to the holidays this year though. I don’t think I’ve seen the parks this crowded on one of my trips since my last trip during the summer, which was 2008.

You see around the boards, everyone.


----------



## roxymama

bryana said:


> On DME to head home.
> 
> I’m not sure I’ll be back for a rundisney event for a while. I’ve been telling my husband for the last few months as I planned this trip that this will finally be my last trip for a while. When I came for a short weekend trip with my mom to see New Fantasyland in 2013, I had no intention of that turning into coming once a year since then. I did make it clear that now that I have a job that allows me to take off in November and December, I would like to come down to see all of the Christmas stuff as that’s the last time of year to check off the list. I’ve done all of the WDW race weekends that are currently offered except for Wine and Dine so maybe I’ll just kill two birds with one stone. Who knows. My husband isn’t a “Disney person” and I’ve done all of these trips, except one, without him so it isn’t exactly an easy sell.
> 
> I had a blast this week, and I really do think that marathon weekend is the best race weekend. It was a bummer with how the weekend fell so close to the holidays this year though. I don’t think I’ve seen the parks this crowded on one of my trips since my last trip during the summer, which was 2008.
> 
> You see around the boards, everyone.



I went to W&D weekend but came a few days early and we got to experience both Halloween and Christmas as well as Food n Wine Fest.   I think it was luck of how the week fell since Halloween was on a Tues.  
So I felt like I ticked a lot of things off the to-do at Disney list that week


----------



## Dis5150

Home now. Supposed to be at work but called in sick. At the moment the whole weekend is a blur. Hopefully when I feel better I will remember more of it lol. Great meeting some of you this weekend!


----------



## nervous1sttimer

Does anyone have their castle shots in their photopass accounts yet? All my character stops have been there for a day or two now, but no castle shots and I stopped at both the half and full. I don't even have any of the candid castle shots while running past? I stopped at a photopass store at HS on Saturday to ask about a 10K photo and she said we should have all of them by Tuesday. I thought she meant all the photos but maybe she just meant the 10K? All my 10K pics have been there since Sunday and the rest of my full marathon character stops were uploaded Monday (Oswald was the last one!). I am really excited to see how the castle shots turned out.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Today is our first full day home.  My wife has a long shift and the girls are at school.  My vacation runs through today so back to work tomorrow.  I thought this would be a wonderful quiet and peaceful day, but I seem to be playing the “at this time last week I/we were going on this ride...” game in my head all morning.  May have been better to have just gone to work a day early.  I never do well with the end of Disney Vacations.  I think it may be a sickness!


----------



## bryana

nervous1sttimer said:


> Does anyone have their castle shots in their photopass accounts yet? All my character stops have been there for a day or two now, but no castle shots and I stopped at both the half and full. I don't even have any of the candid castle shots while running past? I stopped at a photopass store at HS on Saturday to ask about a 10K photo and she said we should have all of them by Tuesday. I thought she meant all the photos but maybe she just meant the 10K? All my 10K pics have been there since Sunday and the rest of my full marathon character stops were uploaded Monday (Oswald was the last one!). I am really excited to see how the castle shots turned out.



My castle shots (from the full) have been there since later Sunday night or Monday sometime. Can’t remember exactly when they went up but they did go up separately. Coming through the castle went up first and then the one in front of the castle came up later.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

bryana said:


> My castle shots (from the full) have been there since later Sunday night or Monday sometime. Can’t remember exactly when they went up but they did go up separately. Coming through the castle went up first and then the one in front of the castle came up later.


Now you are making me nervous! I don't even have mine from the half yet. I will wait another day before I start calling around.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ZellyB said:


> Thank you so much for all the well wishes for Chris’ dad. Chris just sent me a text that he made it through surgery. Still lots of challenges ahead but he made it through for now. Thanks again to everyone here.



Sending continued prayers and well wishes to you all.


----------



## gjramsey

I am still missing Oswald from the full, and Mike and Sully from the Half.  I am pretty sure all my other shots are there now.  I had a couple show up yesterday.


----------



## Mickey Momma

gjramsey said:


> I am still missing Oswald from the full, and Mike and Sully from the Half.  I am pretty sure all my other shots are there now.  I had a couple show up yesterday.



My Oswald shot was one of the last photos to come through and it showed up long after the other full shots.  I still have shots showing up.

@nervous1sttimer - This may sound silly, but did you remember to put the code in for that race?  I was sitting around Sunday afternoon wondering why none of my half pictures had popped up and realized I had never put the half code in from my bib.


----------



## Sailormoon2

ZellyB said:


> I’m waiting on the bus to head back to the airport. Sadly I’m doing it solo. We had to get Chris a flight to KC yesterday to see his dad. They found a brain tumor they must remove. Unfortunately he has a very bad heart and we aren’t sure he can survive the surgery. He’s headed into the procedure any time now so if anyone wants to offer up prayers or good thoughts we’d appreciate it. Not really the conclusion of the weekend we’d planned, but hoping he can get through the surgery and that the tumor is benign.





ZellyB said:


> Chris just sent me a text that he made it through surgery. Still lots of challenges ahead but he made it through for now. Thanks again to everyone here.



So sorry you had to experience this stress, but glad it is progressing in a more positive direction now.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

Mickey Momma said:


> @nervous1sttimer - This may sound silly, but did you remember to put the code in for that race?  I was sitting around Sunday afternoon wondering why none of my half pictures had popped up and realized I had never put the half code in from my bib.



Yes, I have all four race codes in there. I have lots of candids from all the races and all my character stops, but no castle shots from either the half or full!


----------



## croach

nervous1sttimer said:


> Now you are making me nervous! I don't even have mine from the half yet. I will wait another day before I start calling around.



Usually there’s a place you can go look for photos where they couldn’t identify the bib number. No idea where this for Disney races. Hard to believe it would have happened for both days though.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

croach said:


> Usually there’s a place you can go look for photos where they couldn’t identify the bib number. No idea where this for Disney races. Hard to believe it would have happened for both days though.


I agree, which is why I am holding out hope that they are still being sorted through somewhere. I have my running app that can tell me exactly what time I started and stopped though, so if I need to track them down it should be a bit easier.


----------



## SheHulk

bryana said:


> My castle shots (from the full) have been there since later Sunday night or Monday sometime. Can’t remember exactly when they went up but they did go up separately. Coming through the castle went up first and then the one in front of the castle came up later.


Same


----------



## SheHulk

gjramsey said:


> I am still missing Oswald from the full, and Mike and Sully from the Half.  I am pretty sure all my other shots are there now.  I had a couple show up yesterday.


That’s weird, I just got somebody else’s Oswald shot in my photopass.


----------



## SunDial

nervous1sttimer said:


> Does anyone have their castle shots in their photopass accounts yet? All my character stops have been there for a day or two now, but no castle shots and I stopped at both the half and full. I don't even have any of the candid castle shots while running past? I stopped at a photopass store at HS on Saturday to ask about a 10K photo and she said we should have all of them by Tuesday. I thought she meant all the photos but maybe she just meant the 10K? All my 10K pics have been there since Sunday and the rest of my full marathon character stops were uploaded Monday (Oswald was the last one!). I am really excited to see how the castle shots turned out.



My castle pics from the half and the full appeared the next day.


----------



## DVCFan1994

My castle pic just showed up yesterday.


----------



## gjramsey

SheHulk said:


> That’s weird, I just got somebody else’s Oswald shot in my photopass.



I am starting to think I had my bib covered or something!  At least it sounds like some are still showing up today.


----------



## SunDial

nervous1sttimer said:


> Yes, I have all four race codes in there. I have lots of candids from all the races and all my character stops, but no castle shots from either the half or full!



I was talking with the PhotoPass cast members in Disney Springs Monday night.  All of the photographer's on course are shooting to memory cards.  It will take a little bit of time to process all of the cards.  I had a couple from the 10K appear yesterday.


----------



## Ariel484

Ariel484 said:


> As already said, Goofy was the original challenge, it’s been around for 10+ years.  People were doing an unofficial Dopey for years (5K + Goofy) before Disney caught on and added the 10K (I think they added it to Princess first for GSC) and making the real Dopey.
> 
> As to why someone would do Goofy and not Dopey - it’s extra days off of work, extra money (hotels, race fees, etc.) extra mornings getting up. For me, I’ve done 1 full Dopey (and last year’s Grumpy) and kind of feel it’s a one & done for me (and I think it is for most people - curious to see how the perfectly Dopey numbers drop off after this year). I did it once, I know I can do it, and that’s enough for me.


Dragging an old topic back up, but I was thinking more about Goofy vs. Dopey this morning...the other reason why I think I'm good with not doing Dopey again is that when I did it in 2015 I had a basically perfect experience.  I could see how if someone was injured/sick/had the half canceled last year they would want to do it again to get redemption or have a full Dopey, but I feel satisfied with my Dopey "career."

Having said that, I think I'd skip Goofy altogether.  I'm sort of over the half marathon course that Disney uses for WDW and Princess weekends (it's my least favorite course at WDW).  I think I'd be more likely to do the marathon alone or the 10K and the marathon for future race weekends.


----------



## roxymama

Ariel484 said:


> Dragging an old topic back up, but I was thinking more about Goofy vs. Dopey this morning...the other reason why I think I'm good with not doing Dopey again is that when I did it in 2015 I had a basically perfect experience.  I could see how if someone was injured/sick/had the half canceled last year they would want to do it again to get redemption or have a full Dopey, but I feel satisfied with my Dopey "career."
> 
> Having said that, I think I'd skip Goofy altogether.  I'm sort of over the half marathon course that Disney uses for WDW and Princess weekends (it's my least favorite course at WDW).  I think I'd be more likely to do the marathon alone or the 10K and the marathon for future race weekends.



I believe @sourire did just that this time with 10K + full.  What would the name be for that.  The Minnie/Mickey challenge?  The "I get a nap day" challenge.  I honestly really see the appeal!


----------



## jmasgat

Baloo in MI said:


> Sadly, the plane is set to lift off in minutes.  I of course still have my magic band on and am trying to think of this flight as just a new and very realistic attraction in the parks!
> 
> Great weekend, good races and feeling good.  Best news, we volunteered to give up seats this morning and now three hours later we have 2000$ in vouchers!  Tickets for next year maybe?
> 
> Those still in WDW enjoy the time, safe travels!



Not DL flight 1424 to DTW, by any chance?  If so, I was on that one, too.


----------



## jmasgat

ZellyB said:


> Thank you so much for all the well wishes for Chris’ dad. Chris just sent me a text that he made it through surgery. Still lots of challenges ahead but he made it through for now. Thanks again to everyone here.



Glad to hear this.  Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Nole95

Ariel484 said:


> Having said that, I think I'd skip Goofy altogether.  I'm sort of over the half marathon course that Disney uses for WDW and Princess weekends (it's my least favorite course at WDW).  I think I'd be more likely to do the marathon alone or the 10K and the marathon for future race weekends.



Agree with the half course.  Other than running through MK, there is nothing exciting about that course at all.  Those long stretches on World Drive and Cone Alley are plain boring.


----------



## michigandergirl

Mission accomplished. Dopey complete! I had so much fun running these races and it was great to meet so many of you. Cheers!


----------



## ANIM8R

I know many on here have pre-marathon nightmares but I had a post-marathon nightmare last night! I dreamt that we had to scan our Magic Bands at the finish line. The line was backed up and not moving...very frustrating!


----------



## JClimacus

Ariel484 said:


> Dragging an old topic back up, but I was thinking more about Goofy vs. Dopey this morning...the other reason why I think I'm good with not doing Dopey again is that when I did it in 2015 I had a basically perfect experience.  I could see how if someone was injured/sick/had the half canceled last year they would want to do it again to get redemption or have a full Dopey, but I feel satisfied with my Dopey "career."
> 
> Having said that, I think I'd skip Goofy altogether.  I'm sort of over the half marathon course that Disney uses for WDW and Princess weekends (it's my least favorite course at WDW).  I think I'd be more likely to do the marathon alone or the 10K and the marathon for future race weekends.



My problem with Dopey has always been that I have to manage my eating in the runup to a marathon (a half marathon or less, not so much). So from Wednesday till Sunday morning, rather than enjoying myself on a vacation and eating what I want, I'd constantly be turning away things and trying to avoid temptation. I much prefer Goofy, getting there, only having to worry about eating on Saturday, and then letting it rip after the marathon on Sunday.

My primary reason for running Goofy rather than just the marathon is that I can run with my kids, who are willing to run up to a half but not a full.

I'm doing the First Order Challenge at Dark Side... the 10k by myself and the half with my daughter. I can be a lot more relaxed about what I'm eating since there is no full marathon involved.


----------



## JeffW

Just back today from our trip, and almost 100 new pages on this thread!  Had some weird problem logging into my account here from my phone, so I didn't get to participate during the weekend.  Congrats @DopeyBadger on the awesome times!  And to everyone else on their successes.

Successfully finished my first Dopey, 4th Goofy, and 5th DW Marathon.  While I wanted cooler temps, the 5k was a bit colder than I'd like (had to use my key chain to scrape the windshield of our rental car before driving to Epcot).  I really liked the temps for the half and full.

Finished about 10 minutes slower than last year for the marathon at 3:54, including 5 picture stops. I loved running the 5k, 10k, and Half with family members, it was so much fun running with my son for his first 10k! I did learn, however, that running at their paces (1-2 min/mile slower than my marathon pace) for 3 days really inflamed my arches and achilles.  It took me until I left MK on marathon morning to really loosen up and start running more normally.  From that point on I had a fun race, and my family was in DHS to cheer me on (if anyone saw a kid in an inflatable T-rex costume with an inflatable high-five hand in DHS, that was my family!).

I personally don't think the mini-wave setup was an improvement in any way.  Starting in G with my wife for the Half, I felt like our wave caught the back of the wave in front of it within the first mile.  My wife was never really able to settle into her run pace due to the massive congestion from miles 4-8.  One lane wide just isn't enough to handle the amount of runners they pushed out in F-H, especially with some doing run/walk and others running flat paces.  Starting in Corral B on Sunday felt downright sparse.

At this point, I think I'll drop back to registering for the full marathon for future years, and then one other race based on what my family members want to run.  The medals were awesome, but the 4 early mornings and running different paces for 3 days in a row was hard.  I'd like to go back to at least one rest day in there for future years.  It'll also help with the Expo madness, as we could just pickup 5k bibs outside and come back on a future day for the other bibs and race merchandise.  I'm also convinced, yet again, that we'll keep staying at monorail resorts (BLT is our home resort) based on the bus stories that pop up each year!


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> I believe @sourire did just that this time with 10K + full.  What would the name be for that.  The Minnie/Mickey challenge?  The "I get a nap day" challenge.  I honestly really see the appeal!


Seriously, sleeping in on Saturday morning is a huge part of the appeal.  I was bummed that the half was canceled last year but OH MAN was sleeping in on Saturday heavenly. 

And yeah, something about getting Mickey and Minnie medals is adorable. 


JClimacus said:


> My problem with Dopey has always been that I have to manage my eating in the runup to a marathon (a half marathon or less, not so much). So from Wednesday till Sunday morning, rather than enjoying myself on a vacation and eating what I want, I'd constantly be turning away things and trying to avoid temptation. I much prefer Goofy, getting there, only having to worry about eating on Saturday, and then letting it rip after the marathon on Sunday.


And that's the worst, because there is *so* much tasty food at Disney!


----------



## JeffW

If anyone on here missed the opportunity for a Dopey magnet and would like one, please PM me.  After unpacking last night, I realized that I had two of them stuck (they are magnets!) together.


----------



## ZellyB

nervous1sttimer said:


> Does anyone have their castle shots in their photopass accounts yet? All my character stops have been there for a day or two now, but no castle shots and I stopped at both the half and full. I don't even have any of the candid castle shots while running past? I stopped at a photopass store at HS on Saturday to ask about a 10K photo and she said we should have all of them by Tuesday. I thought she meant all the photos but maybe she just meant the 10K? All my 10K pics have been there since Sunday and the rest of my full marathon character stops were uploaded Monday (Oswald was the last one!). I am really excited to see how the castle shots turned out.



We don't have our castle shot from the full either.  I'm also missing our Ducktales one and Evil queen, both of which I was really excited to get.  I'm hoping they might still show up.



Ariel484 said:


> Dragging an old topic back up, but I was thinking more about Goofy vs. Dopey this morning...the other reason why I think I'm good with not doing Dopey again is that when I did it in 2015 I had a basically perfect experience.  I could see how if someone was injured/sick/had the half canceled last year they would want to do it again to get redemption or have a full Dopey, but I feel satisfied with my Dopey "career."
> 
> Having said that, I think I'd skip Goofy altogether.  I'm sort of over the half marathon course that Disney uses for WDW and Princess weekends (it's my least favorite course at WDW).  I think I'd be more likely to do the marathon alone or the 10K and the marathon for future race weekends.



We also decided no more half-marathon should we do any future WDW marathon weekends.  I LOVED the 5K course.  So much Epcot time in the dark was amazing.  And, the full course is still far and away our favorite (if you ignore cone alley and that stupid out and back before AK), so we think should we do a weekend again we might do the 5K and the full.


----------



## Ariel484

ZellyB said:


> We also decided no more half-marathon should we do any future WDW marathon weekends.  I LOVED the 5K course.  So much Epcot time in the dark was amazing.  And, the full course is still far and away our favorite (if you ignore cone alley and that stupid out and back before AK), so we think should we do a weekend again we might do the 5K and the full.


I really like the 5K, but the long character lines really frustrate me.  5K + Marathon would be a nice weekend though.  I do agree that the marathon course is the best by far...we'll just pretend cone alley and that pesky out & back don't exist, yes?

If they change this half course ever, I'd consider doing it again.  But I'm betting they won't take away the January/February half course since it goes to MK, and since it goes to MK, you get all of that highway.  The Dark Side/Wine & Dine course looks SO much better if one is okay with no MK/castle run.


----------



## ZellyB

Ariel484 said:


> I really like the 5K, but the long character lines really frustrate me.  5K + Marathon would be a nice weekend though.  I do agree that the marathon course is the best by far...we'll just pretend cone alley and that pesky out & back don't exist, yes?
> 
> If they change this half course ever, I'd consider doing it again.  But I'm betting they won't take away the January/February half course since it goes to MK, and since it goes to MK, you get all of that highway.  The Dark Side/Wine & Dine course looks SO much better if one is okay with no MK/castle run.



Agreed on all counts.  If they ever redo the half course, I'd definitely reconsider.  

I did tell Chris I want to do W&D at some point.  I want to actually experience that course instead of the half of a half course that we got the year we went due to the storm.


----------



## Ariel484

ZellyB said:


> Agreed on all counts.  If they ever redo the half course, I'd definitely reconsider.
> 
> I did tell Chris I want to do W&D at some point.  I want to actually experience that course instead of the half of a half course that we got the year we went due to the storm.


Yeah, you definitely need a W&D redo.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Ariel484 said:


> If they change this half course ever, I'd consider doing it again. But I'm betting they won't take away the January/February half course since it goes to MK, and since it goes to MK, you get all of that highway.  The Dark Side/Wine & Dine course looks SO much better if one is okay with no MK/castle run.





ZellyB said:


> I did tell Chris I want to do W&D at some point. I want to actually experience that course instead of the half of a half course that we got the year we went due to the storm.



I really liked the W&D 1/2 marathon course (last years)! More AK is always alright with me!!


----------



## Ariel484

Sailormoon2 said:


> I really liked the W&D 1/2 marathon course (last years)! More AK is always alright with me!!


I was SO jealous of last year's course after the crappy one they came up with for 2016!!


----------



## Ariel484

Oh, and hey...where are my recaps, people???


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> Oh, and hey...where are my recaps, people???


Plan on starting my TR tonight! Can’t wait to read everyone else’s.


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> Plan on starting my TR tonight! Can’t wait to read everyone else’s.


*high five*


----------



## Mickey Momma

Ariel484 said:


> Having said that, I think I'd skip Goofy altogether.  I'm sort of over the half marathon course that Disney uses for WDW and Princess weekends (it's my least favorite course at WDW).  I think I'd be more likely to do the marathon alone or the 10K and the marathon for future race weekends.





JeffW said:


> I personally don't think the mini-wave setup was an improvement in any way.  Starting in G with my wife for the Half, I felt like our wave caught the back of the wave in front of it within the first mile.  My wife was never really able to settle into her run pace due to the massive congestion from miles 4-8.  One lane wide just isn't enough to handle the amount of runners they pushed out in F-H, especially with some doing run/walk and others running flat paces.  Starting in Corral B on Sunday felt downright sparse.



This.  I hated the half course.  Too many banked on and off ramps for my taste. I started in G as well, got there ten minutes later than I planned (my fault), and felt like I was in a mass of people the entire time.  I am already considering the full again in 2020, but have zero desire to do the half or Goofy/Dopey ever again with that course.


----------



## DISRNR1000

I am still missing some pictures from the 5K (finish line) and some more Finishline pictures from the marathon. I had a rare big pocket between me and other runners at the finish and was hoping for a good finish line picture. But there’s only one of me and I’m partially blocked by another runner. Not worth even saving. 

 Hoping some more will show up or possibly if I add other similar numbers or numbers of other runners that cross the finish line with me I might get a better picture? 

Also I wanted to share my thoughts on the Dopey versus Goofy versus single races. I think I’ve come to the point where I would like to do just shorter race weekends. Whether you do Dopey or the 5K plus the marathon it requires a lot of vacation days.  Plus a couple people mentioned above you can’t eat and enjoy everything you normally would on a Disney vacation because you are trying to prepare for the races, especially the marathon. I feel like I give up too much of my regular vacation at Disney if I’m there for a long week of races. 

Of course this could always change but today I think I would rather just do only one or two races back to back on any given race weekend instead of being there for a full week and try to make no longer than a four-day weekend.  Then schedule my “regular” Disney vacation outside of a race weekend -  whether that is yearly or every other year or three years. I think I would like to keep the non race vacation separate as long as I have the ability to do so.


----------



## TeeterTots

Ariel484 said:


> Yeah, you definitely need a W&D redo.


Will we be seeing you at any upcoming races?!!! Missing your reports!


----------



## PrincessV

I fear it's going to take me WEEKS to catch up here, so if you'll forgive the post-and-run, I'm going to share my post-races thoughts now and then go back to read!

I am happy to report that I successfully, and officially - no canceled races!! - completed Dopey! And... nailed a big PR in the marathon, just for kicks. Yeah, I'm still riding that high!

Race reviews:

*5K: *A Feels Like of 26 is really cold. Like, really, REALLY cold. ETA: anyone else have to scrape ICE off the windshield to drive to the 5K?! We did! Yikes. I wore: two pairs of tights, old PJ pants, a skort, thermal mock-turtleneck, long sleeve tech tee, fleece jacket, hat, wool scarf, two pairs of gloves with hand warmers between them, toe warmers, and a mylar. The only items I tossed were the PJ pants and Mylar... and I never once got warm. Not an ounce of sweat was produced. I tried to run a couple times and couldn't: my legs were so cold, they were stiff! I was afraid if I pushed myself to run I'd injure myself, since I couldn't actually feel much, so I just walked with friends, took a bunch of pics, and had fun. Loved all the characters out there! Loved the CM and voluntEar interaction - super impressed by their energy, considering the weather! Finished thinking, "Surely this will be it - the rest of the races will be a little warmer..."

*10K: *Turns out a Feels Like of 30 is _not_ noticeably different than 26. Wore all the layers again... managed to warm up enough to unzip my fleece jacket by the time I got into EP, but that was it. Again, the characters were fantastic, CMs and volunteers were terrific, and I had a blast hanging out with friends. I even managed to run some! Finished thinking, "No way will it be _this_ cold tomorrow!"...

*Half: *Know what? 33 degrees? Feels a lot like 30. FYI. But I had soooo much fun with this race! I wore: thin, ventilated tights, old PJ pants, a short sleeve tech tee, long sleeve tech half-zip, fleece half-zip, hat, ear cover, neck gaiter, 2 pairs of gloves, hand and tow warmers, Mylar. Around the MK I ditched the PJ pants & toe warmers - and didn't regain feeling in my thighs until mile 12, lol! Ditched the fleece in MK, and pocketed the 2nd pair of gloves. Everything else stayed put! Took my sweet time stopping for loads of pics with friends and enjoying every mile. It seemed like a _lot _of characters! More than previous years, no? They had run out of Sport Beans by the time I got there, which is inexcusable. I didn't need them, but the thousands of other runners still out there might have. Other than that, I had a grand time and finished thinking, "I'm so glad it won't be as cold tomorrow!!"...

*Full: *Hooray for temps that don't start with a 3!!! I wore a layer less when I saw 41... and "enjoyed" a very chilly pre-race wait. But the thin tights, tank, long sleeve shirt, throwaway fleece & leg warmers, Buff and gloves were perfect once I got going. I woke up feeling really good and like I might be able to best my previous marathon PR by a minute or two. I still made some stops - to potty, to remove layers, for a couple quick pics - but stuck to my :30/:30 intervals through AK. Still feeling strong, I started skipping some run intervals here and there, and skipped every other run for the final 5 miles. By the time I got to DHS, I was down to a tank and tights and felt perfect: not too warm, not too cold. Given that all of my long distance training runs were warm or hot (65-90*) leading up to marathon weekend, it was insane how good I felt comparatively! By the time I got into EP, I knew I had a 20ish minute PR if I wanted it... and when I saw the long line for margaritas, I _wanted_ the PR, lol! So I finished strong and got it.  Even though I didn't stop for them, I was again pleasantly surprised to see so many characters out! And hello - a FREE hat at the finish?!?! Loved. it.

All in all, I had a near-perfect Dopey experience and I'm so glad I went for it again! And because it was so perfect, I feel no need to do it again in 2019. Think I'll go with the 10K and full and enjoy some down time between for a change.

Congrats to all who started, finished, braved the weather, conquered fears, met goals, laughed, made new friends, had a nice getaway, or whatever kind of awesomeness you gained from the experience!


----------



## DVCFan1994

Ariel484 said:


> Dragging an old topic back up, but I was thinking more about Goofy vs. Dopey this morning...the other reason why I think I'm good with not doing Dopey again is that when I did it in 2015 I had a basically perfect experience.  I could see how if someone was injured/sick/had the half canceled last year they would want to do it again to get redemption or have a full Dopey, but I feel satisfied with my Dopey "career."
> 
> Having said that, I think I'd skip Goofy altogether.  I'm sort of over the half marathon course that Disney uses for WDW and Princess weekends (it's my least favorite course at WDW).  I think I'd be more likely to do the marathon alone or the 10K and the marathon for future race weekends.





Ariel484 said:


> Seriously, sleeping in on Saturday morning is a huge part of the appeal.  I was bummed that the half was canceled last year but OH MAN was sleeping in on Saturday heavenly.
> 
> And yeah, something about getting Mickey and Minnie medals is adorable.
> 
> And that's the worst, because there is *so* much tasty food at Disney!



I did the 10k and Full and it was fabulous. I’ve always liked the 10k course, so wanted to do it.  Love Minnie, so that was a big plus.  Sleeping in on Saturday was lovely.  Then on to the full which had been a goal for me for a long time.  I do want to do Dopey once sometime in the future, but I really liked the 10k and full pairing.  I referred to it as the “Happy Couple Challenge”!


----------



## ILDisneyfan

JeffW said:


> If anyone on here missed the opportunity for a Dopey magnet and would like one, please PM me.  After unpacking last night, I realized that I had two of them stuck (they are magnets!) together.



Sent you a PM.  Thanks!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Ariel484 said:


> Oh, and hey...where are my recaps, people???



Plan on trying to put some stuff together this weekend. Too much stuff to catch up on at work before then. My disastrous full and illness prevented me from going back to MK Sunday and taking my 30 medals pictures. Might have to be a 60 medals pic in another 5 years.


----------



## IamTrike

Poutine said:


> Basically I'm going to do Goofy from now on...the expo on Wednesday is just too hectic, and I really don't think a 5k and a 10k are worth the extra $200... $200 for 9.6 measily miles. Save some hotel money, give more free time and less time off work if need be. Goofy is the way to go.



These are basically my thoughts exactly.   I did the inaugural dopey and came back this year because it was the 5th.  I think the kids will be out before I do another one.  Form me this year our hotel was about $275 a night. Doing dopey caused us to add 2 extra nights so $550 for that pls the $200 plus extra car rental and more disney food make that 5 or 10k cost about $900.   I much prefer the less crowded expo, more sleeping in, lower cost, less time away from the kids that Goofy gives me. 



PrincessV said:


> Race reviews:
> 
> *5K: *Finished thinking, "Surely this will be it - the rest of the races will be a little warmer..."


Yeah wouldn't that have been nice



PrincessV said:


> *Half: *. It seemed like a _lot _of characters! More than previous years, no?



It seemed like that to us too.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Ariel484 said:


> Oh, and hey...where are my recaps, people???


On my dining report - I’ll get to my husbands race in like 3 weeks as I have 4 updates to post before it.


----------



## PrincessV

For @DopeyBadger , @Keels or anyone else keeping track of such things...

I was in Dopey G for half/full, D for 5K/10K - no POT submitted, entered a 5:40 est finish.
No idea what time I started the 5K, as I forgot to ever turn on GPS lol! Started at 5:58 for the 10K - no idea which wave. Started in G wave 6 for half at 6:23am. Started in G wave 5, I think, for full at 6:20am.


----------



## Ariel484

TeeterTots said:


> Will we be seeing you at any upcoming races?!!! Missing your reports!


Aw, thanks!  Not planning on any races anytime soon but I appreciate it! 


DVCFan1994 said:


> I did the 10k and Full and it was fabulous. I’ve always liked the 10k course, so wanted to do it.  Love Minnie, so that was a big plus.  Sleeping in on Saturday was lovely.  Then on to the full which had been a goal for me for a long time.  I do want to do Dopey once sometime in the future, but I really liked the 10k and full pairing.  I referred to it as the “Happy Couple Challenge”!


Happy Couple Challenge - cute! This definitely seems like the way to go in the future.


----------



## GollyGadget

Could someone please share a list of the characters on course for the full? I didn't stop for all of them and I'm already forgetting some. 

Trying to take everything in and run a marathon is very difficult!


----------



## mrsg00fy

DVCFan1994 said:


> I did the 10k and Full and it was fabulous. I’ve always liked the 10k course, so wanted to do it.  Love Minnie, so that was a big plus.  Sleeping in on Saturday was lovely.  Then on to the full which had been a goal for me for a long time.  I do want to do Dopey once sometime in the future, but I really liked the 10k and full pairing.  I referred to it as the “Happy Couple Challenge”!


Love this challenge name!!!


----------



## PrincessV

FFigawi said:


> I had no expectations and I was not disappointed.


I had very, very low expectations, and was pleasantly surprised! 



Novatrix said:


> So, are marathons like childbirth? Painful process, but once you're done and have the sense of accomplishment and are cuddling that nice shiny medal you kind of forget the pain and start considering doing it all over again?
> 
> 'Cause yesterday sucked at parts, and I definitely feel like someone beat me up today, but my mind is already going "So Space Coast, marathon or half?"


I think it very much depends on one's experiences... it's been 15 years and I recall every bit of childbirth agony, and never once considered doing that again! But I was ready to register for marathon #2 at mile 25 of marathon #1.


----------



## DVCFan1994

GollyGadget said:


> Could someone please share a list of the characters on course for the full? I didn't stop for all of them and I'm already forgetting some.
> 
> Trying to take everything in and run a marathon is very difficult!




I didn’t stop for all the characters, but I have pictures with:
Buzz
Sebastian 
Woody and Jesse
Hades w/Pain and Panic
Clarabelle
Rafiki and Timon 
Pluto
Sport Minnie
Sport Goofy
Baseball Mickey and Donald
Joy and Sadness
Oswald
Aurora

Others I saw but didn’t stop for were: 
Evil Queen
Mater and Lightning
Carl and Russell from Up
Launchpad and Scrooge
Anastasia and Drizella
Traveler Genie

Think there were a few more but that’s what I can think of right now.


----------



## croach

DVCFan1994 said:


> I didn’t stop for all the characters, but I have pictures with:
> Buzz
> Sebastian
> Woody and Jesse
> Hades w/Pain and Panic
> Clarabelle
> Rafiki and Timon
> Pluto
> Sport Minnie
> Sport Goofy
> Baseball Mickey and Donald
> Joy and Sadness
> Oswald
> Aurora
> 
> Others I saw but didn’t stop for were:
> Evil Queen
> Mater and Lightning
> Carl and Russell from Up
> Launchpad and Scrooge
> Anastasia and Drizella
> Traveler Genie
> 
> Think there were a few more but that’s what I can think of right now.



Fortune teller Donald
Dragon from MK parade
Penguins from Mary Poppins
Adventurers Club people
King Louie
Belle was with Aurora when I came thru
Jasmine
Mulan
White Rabbit and Tweedles
Undertakers
Clarabelle Cow
I believe Snow White was out at in Germany


----------



## gjramsey

Yep, Snow White was out.  

Mulan and Jasmine were not when I went by.  King Louie was walking to his spot in AK when I went by there.


----------



## GollyGadget

DVCFan1994 said:


> I didn’t stop for all the characters, but I have pictures with:
> Buzz
> Sebastian
> Woody and Jesse
> Hades w/Pain and Panic
> Clarabelle
> Rafiki and Timon
> Pluto
> Sport Minnie
> Sport Goofy
> Baseball Mickey and Donald
> Joy and Sadness
> Oswald
> Aurora
> 
> Others I saw but didn’t stop for were:
> Evil Queen
> Mater and Lightning
> Carl and Russell from Up
> Launchpad and Scrooge
> Anastasia and Drizella
> Traveler Genie
> 
> Think there were a few more but that’s what I can think of right now.





croach said:


> Fortune teller Donald
> Dragon from MK parade
> Penguins from Mary Poppins
> Adventurers Club people
> King Louie
> Belle was with Aurora when I came thru
> Jasmine
> Mulan
> White Rabbit and Tweedles
> Undertakers
> Clarabelle Cow
> I believe Snow White was out at in Germany



Thank you both! I definitely had forgot many of those. I didn't even see Jasmine or Mulan. Were they in Epcot? I was definitely looking around Epcot expecting more characters.


----------



## Goofy2015

I plan on doing a race report and not abandoning it like I may or may have not done for past runs. The WDW marathon was amazing. Even though every muscle was cramping on mile 26, nothing can beat hearing "Go The Distance" while finishing a marathon in Epcot. Characters I took a picture with were: Launchpad McQuack, Scrooge McDuck, Tweedle Dee & Dum, White Rabbit, Sebastian, Hades, Pain & Panic, Vacation Genie, Mary Poppins' Penguins, Oswald, Mickey, Donald, Goofy, and Pluto.

I want to give a detailed report for future marathoners.


----------



## Baloo in MI

jmasgat said:


> Not DL flight 1424 to DTW, by any chance?  If so, I was on that one, too.


Yep, I was on 1424.  I saw a number of Marathon Weekend runners and talked to a few prior to boarding and after landing.  Mostly just congratulations.  Maybe we exchanged congrats and did not even know it!


----------



## DVCFan1994

GollyGadget said:


> Thank you both! I definitely had forgot many of those. I didn't even see Jasmine or Mulan. Were they in Epcot? I was definitely looking around Epcot expecting more characters.


I didn’t see either of them either.  I would have stopped for Mulan.  I know I finished hours after @croach thanks to the character group texts, guessing they needed a break.  Don’t think I saw Snow White either, but I think I was reading texts getting the location of my margarita pick up from DH as I ran through Germany, so might have missed her.


----------



## GollyGadget

gjramsey said:


> Yep, Snow White was out.
> 
> Mulan and Jasmine were not when I went by.  King Louie was walking to his spot in AK when I went by there.


Either we were running right near each other or it's a massive coincidence. I didn't see Mulan or Jasmine and I was second for King Louie just as he was walking to his spot.


----------



## jmasgat

Keels said:


> The Marathon MBs and phone cases are at D-Tech ... I’m going to head there tomorrow to get mine!



They seem to do a lot for iPhone...did you notice cases for other phones?


----------



## emilyindisney

Ariel484 said:


> Oh, and hey...where are my recaps, people???


Same! I’ve been trolling the trip report boards waiting for something to read! (Guess I shouldn’t talk seeing as I’m not planning to write mine own haha)


----------



## rteetz

It's started... Need to get photos in order...

Dopey Shenanigans! A Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend TR (Updated 1/10/18)


----------



## croach

GollyGadget said:


> Thank you both! I definitely had forgot many of those. I didn't even see Jasmine or Mulan. Were they in Epcot? I was definitely looking around Epcot expecting more characters.


 
Yep both in Epcot. I thought there might be more too but it might have to do with the park being open to guests at 11:00.


----------



## daisyamy

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for posting your stories, tips, and recommendations on this thread.  You all helped me out tremendously while planning for this weekend.  @DopeyBadger, your strategies and advice about fueling and drinking the morning of the race was a very big game changer for me!

It was really nice to meet a few of you at the HH meetup (again a huge thanks to @Keels and @FFigawi for organizing) and at the Half Marathon meetup.  Thank you to @MommaoffherRocker and @mrsg00fy for walking out to the corrals with me    Unfortunately I missed you all on the morning on the Full.  I don't think I'll be back for Marathon Weekend 2019...maybe I'll come back for Dopey in 2023 for the 10th anniversary!  It's just getting too expensive, and I'd like to take the time to focus on local races and really improve my speed on shorter distances.

I wish I was eloquent enough to write a trip report. This was my first time running the Marathon at Disney, and the stretch between MK and AK nearly broke me.  But once we hit the halfway mark, and the temperatures started rising, the second half was a much better race for me.  The only disappointment I had was that they had closed the line for photos with Dopey by the time I had finished and picked up my gear bag.  For reference, I started in corral F, and finished in 6:59 (yes, I am not fast).  I guess I'll have to come back to Disney during a Halloween or Christmas party with my medal to get that photo with Dopey!


----------



## sourire

roxymama said:


> I believe @sourire did just that this time with 10K + full. What would the name be for that. The Minnie/Mickey challenge? The "I get a nap day" challenge. I honestly really see the appeal!





Ariel484 said:


> And yeah, something about getting Mickey and Minnie medals is adorable.


Yes indeed! I thought it'd be great to earn a Minnie and Mickey medal, plus have a rest day in between! It was great to sleep in on Saturday and spectate the half for MIL. I'd highly recommend this unsanctioned Disney challenge. 


DVCFan1994 said:


> I referred to it as the “Happy Couple Challenge”!


Love this!


----------



## camaker

Not sure if I'm going to put together race reports after the way last weekend went. After spending last week with Dopey I saw Doc today and found out I ran 3/4 of the races with bronchitis. Yuck!


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> It's started... Need to get photos in order...
> 
> Dopey Shenanigans! A Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend TR (Updated 1/10/18)


YESSSSSS Ryan! 


camaker said:


> Not sure if I'm going to put together race reports after the way last weekend went. After spending last week with Dopey I saw Doc today and found out I ran 3/4 of the races with bronchitis. Yuck!


Oh no!! I had bronchitis a few years back (caught it while at WDW, sound familiar?) and I swear it was the sickest I’d ever been...and I didn’t have to run a marathon at the end of it. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## gjramsey

GollyGadget said:


> Either we were running right near each other or it's a massive coincidence. I didn't see Mulan or Jasmine and I was second for King Louie just as he was walking to his spot.



I think everything is possible in the world...I mean, it is a small world after all......


----------



## BikeFan

Got home yesterday and I just wanted to say it was great to meet several DISers at the meet-up and in the corrals.  Special thanks to @Keels and @FFigawi for organizing the fun Friday meet-up!  Our group had 3 first-time marathoners, including my son and my wife, and both did great and finished strong.  I ran the whole full with my son and then took a bus back to Studios in time to catch my wife and run the final ~3 miles in with her as well, which was a special experience.  My mom also won her age group in her first half marathon, so all around, a great weekend, except for the cold!   Congratulations to everyone on your runs and I wish you all a healthy 2018!


----------



## Keels

Ariel484 said:


> Oh, and hey...where are my recaps, people???



I started on mine tonight, but it’s a lot sadder than I wanted ... give me a few.


----------



## Ariel484

Keels said:


> I started on mine tonight, but it’s a lot sadder than I wanted ... give me a few.


Like/dislike.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I haven't posted on here since the early stages of this thread. I lurked here and there but especially near the end I didn't even have the time to lurk. Since it's been so long I'll reintroduce my self. Last year about this time I decided, along with a coworker, to start getting myself back in shape and we decided to run a 5k. A year ago I couldn't even run half a mile but I pushed myself and in March we did 5k. About his time my brother was talking a lot about Dopey and somehow talked me into signing up for the half marathon. He was doing Dopey through Team in Training with his work and somehow he also talked me into doing the 5k with his team. So when I signed up for the 5k they said I could also do the 10k for the same fundraising amount. 
So the Happy challenge was born. Happy I didn't have to wake up a 4th morning and Happy to be done running. 

So onto the weekend. I worked Tuesday night until 10, slept maybe an hour, then back up to catch a 5:15am flight...what was I thinking. At least I could sleep on the plane. After landing I had to rent a car and drive 2 hours to pick my kiddos up from their dad's and drive back. Went straight to the expo. The merchandise line was way too long, especially with the kids with me. Checked into the hotel and into bed early. 

I decided early on I would not have time goals and just wanted to have fun so that's exactly what I did. I did character stops and just enjoyed myself. I utilized the TNT tent mostly to stay out of the wind and a few degrees warmer and to hang with my brother. We went our separate ways at the corrals though. I trained doing run/walk/run and did not stick with it at all. The 5k I just started out at a nice steady pace and used character stops as a quick breather. The 10k was pretty much the same but added a few walk breaks in toward the end. 

The half I started out not planning to do many characters, I just wanted to finish since this was my first half. I went out really strong the first half with only a few walk breaks. Once I got into MK my plan went out the window. Running down Main Street and seeing he castle I changed my strategy to just having fun!! I stopped for several characters and after the mice I decided no more, I still had to finish after all. Until I saw Cinderella and decide one more stop. I picked back up and was doing good until I got about 2-3 miles from Epcot where it was narrow and I was surrounded by mostly walkers. I ran when I could on the grass but it was so crowded. As I got closer to Epcot it started to thin just a little but and I was able to run the rest of the way in and felt so strong at the end I could have run more. My sis in law and mom came out to spectate so they brought kiddos to the finish line to cheer me on. Brother finished ahead of me so he joined them too, what a boost that was and emotional to have completed my first half and having my family there to see me!

For the full I slept in a bit than we all made our way to the finish line to cheer on my brother. Overall, it was a great weekend despite the cold and I am so proud of myself. In 1 year's time I went from no running at all to running a half marathon. I lost 15 pounds along the way and feel so much better about myself. I'm keeping my options open for the next year but I had so much fun and the atmosphere was amazing. And this was definitely more my type of running, run, run, run, ooh a character and stop, and repeat.  Probably because I felt so good after the half, I am seriously thinking about making a run for my first marathon and possibly Dopey. Not sure how my new work schedule will work out with training, back to graveyards I go starting Sunday. It'll take some time to get int a routine so in a month or so we'll see how adding in running into the mix will go.


----------



## Anisum

Ariel484 said:


> Dragging an old topic back up, but I was thinking more about Goofy vs. Dopey this morning...the other reason why I think I'm good with not doing Dopey again is that when I did it in 2015 I had a basically perfect experience.  I could see how if someone was injured/sick/had the half canceled last year they would want to do it again to get redemption or have a full Dopey, but I feel satisfied with my Dopey "career."
> 
> Having said that, I think I'd skip Goofy altogether.  I'm sort of over the half marathon course that Disney uses for WDW and Princess weekends (it's my least favorite course at WDW).  I think I'd be more likely to do the marathon alone or the 10K and the marathon for future race weekends.


I feel like this sums up my experiences entirely. I did Dopey. I had a great time doing it and it was such an accomplishment but the consecutive wake up calls in the morning and my least favorite half marathon course (that I've run at least) in Disney doesn't make it appeal to me. I would rather focus on one or two races knowing they were the ones I would really enjoy.



roxymama said:


> I believe @sourire did just that this time with 10K + full.  What would the name be for that.  The Minnie/Mickey challenge?  The "I get a nap day" challenge.  I honestly really see the appeal!


With regards to this particular idea. I think if I do Marathon Weekend again this is the exact set of races I would do. @sourire truly picked the best combo. The marathon and running through all of the parks is amazing and the 10k course with that lovely boardwalk loop is awesome. 


Ariel484 said:


> Oh, and hey...where are my recaps, people???


That is a thing I have to do. I'm still trying to finish collecting my thoughts.


----------



## Pluto0809

I want to put a big old thank you out there for the DISer that handed me a hand warmer at the 5K.  I was an idiot and left my room without my gloves.  Your hand warmer saved me!  I didn't even get your name so I hope you read this and realize how much I appreciated the hand warmer.


----------



## jmasgat

BikeFan said:


> Got home yesterday and I just wanted to say it was great to meet several DISers at the meet-up and in the corrals.  Special thanks to @Keels and @FFigawi for organizing the fun Friday meet-up!  Our group had 3 first-time marathoners, including my son and my wife, and both did great and finished strong.  I ran the whole full with my son and then took a bus back to Studios in time to catch my wife and run the final ~3 miles in with her as well, which was a special experience.  My mom also won her age group in her first half marathon, so all around, a great weekend, except for the cold!   Congratulations to everyone on your runs and I wish you all a healthy 2018!



Great to meet you there on Friday!  And see you on Saturday?Sunday? in line at bag check (The days did get a bit blurry!). I also saw you on the Western Way stretch of the course---you were casually conversing and running, making it all look easy!


----------



## Chaitali

I’m catching up and enjoying people’s stories about their marathon weekend . I look forward to reading full recaps as they come up.  I’m still at Disney for a couple more days and having a couple days distance from getting swept at the full has given me some more perspective.  I think I’m going to try the full again, just have to decide if it will be Disney or another race.  I really enjoyed the full until the issue with my knee started but the hours of waiting in the cold before the race were really tough. I’m going to take the first half of the year to think about it and to work on strength training to rehab my knee plus train for getting faster for my April half.  Hopefully that will put me in a better place to begin marathon training later in the year.  

@DopeyBadger thanks for the offer!  I may take you up on it . How long before a full do you like people to get in touch with you?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Chaitali said:


> I think I’m going to try the full again...



Yay!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Chaitali said:


> @DopeyBadger thanks for the offer! I may take you up on it . How long before a full do you like people to get in touch with you?





Optimally, get in touch about 18 weeks before the event.  This gives me two weeks to write a 16 week plan.  A 16 week plan allows two mini-cycles within the bigger scope of the plan and is an ideal training plan length.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Pluto0809 said:


> I want to put a big old thank you out there for the DISer that handed me a hand warmer at the 5K. I was an idiot and left my room without my gloves. Your hand warmer saved me! I didn't even get your name so I hope you read this and realize how much I appreciated the hand warmer.


That was me! You are more than welcome-I'm glad it actually helped (some).


----------



## Mickey Momma

Chaitali said:


> I think I’m going to try the full again, just have to decide if it will be Disney or another race.



This makes me happy!


----------



## BikeFan

jmasgat said:


> Great to meet you there on Friday!  And see you on Saturday?Sunday? in line at bag check (The days did get a bit blurry!). I also saw you on the Western Way stretch of the course---you were casually conversing and running, making it all look easy!



Thanks and likewise!  The full was a new PW (personal worst ) for me, but I was just running it with my brother and my son, who was completing his first full.  We stopped for a bunch of character pics, met a few people out on the course, and had a grand time.


----------



## lhermiston

My plan is to sign up for Dopey and take the following approach:
5K - 70 percent effort, emphasis on appreciating Epcot ambiance, possibly get video, few character stops
10k - 80+ percent effort, no stops
Half - fun run, whatever effort that entails, stop for whatever characters I want, but not necessarily all
Full - 100 percent, or as close to it as I can after three prior races. 

At this point, I’m more focused on the accomplishment of running four straight races and enjoying the half than setting a bunch of PRs. Knowing myself and my overly competitive nature, these goals are definitely subject to change.


----------



## Nole95

lhermiston said:


> My plan is to sign up for Dopey and take the following approach:
> 5K - 70 percent effort, emphasis on appreciating Epcot ambiance, possibly get video, few character stops
> 10k - 80+ percent effort, no stops
> Half - fun run, whatever effort that entails, stop for whatever characters I want, but not necessarily all
> Full - 100 percent, or as close to it as I can after three prior races.
> 
> At this point, I’m more focused on the accomplishment of running four straight races and enjoying the half than setting a bunch of PRs. Knowing myself and my overly competitive nature, these goals are definitely subject to change.



This is basically what I did.  Took it easy on the 5K and 10K, and really easy during the half.  Put everything into the full, which translated into a 14 minute PR.  Kind of wonder what I might have been able to do had I not had to do the half the day before.


----------



## hotblooded

Wow! So much hate for the Half course that I have to speak up. I love it and it’s my favorite course anywhere! Ramps or not, it’s definitely the flattest half marathon I’ve done, and I’ve been consistently entertained more than anywhere except Disneyland. I’ve run it six times and I’d be happy to do it for the foreseeable future.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

I thought the half course was great! The 10K was probably my favourite though. I am surprised to see so many people saying they enjoyed the 5K course? We spent the first mile sucking the exhaust from hundreds of idling busses and then had to run so much of the backstage area in the total dark where you couldn’t see anything. It was definitely my least favourite.

Still no castle shots in my Photopass account and no updates or new images in over a day! I will be as patient as possible and give them a full week but will start calling around to try and find them on Monday.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Anyone willing to send me pictures from during the 5k?  The only one I took during the race that turned out was of mile marker 2.  Nothing else did.   I am putting together a photo book documenting my journey to the completion of my first half.  Thanks.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> My plan is to sign up for Dopey and take the following approach:
> 5K - 70 percent effort, emphasis on appreciating Epcot ambiance, possibly get video, few character stops
> 10k - 80+ percent effort, no stops
> Half - fun run, whatever effort that entails, stop for whatever characters I want, but not necessarily all
> Full - 100 percent, or as close to it as I can after three prior races.
> 
> At this point, I’m more focused on the accomplishment of running four straight races and enjoying the half than setting a bunch of PRs. Knowing myself and my overly competitive nature, these goals are definitely subject to change.



I'd flip the half and the full plans. There is so much more to see and do on the full course than the half course - more characters, more rides, more bars, more everything - which makes it a better option for goofing off and having fun. The half is the ideal course for a 100% effort since it's flat, there's not much to see along the way, and it's generally cooler than the full because you're running nearly all of it in the dark.


----------



## Keels

I’m going to head to the outlet tomorrow if anyone is looking/hoping for leftover merch ... let me know if I need to look for something!


----------



## bellrae

Hrm, at what point do we try following up on missing castle photos? I see on Instagram a lot of people have had theirs since a day after the race. I have mine from the full (which is awful), but really want the one from the half (which is missing...).


----------



## Mickey Momma

hotblooded said:


> Wow! So much hate for the Half course that I have to speak up. I love it and it’s my favorite course anywhere! Ramps or not, it’s definitely the flattest half marathon I’ve done, and I’ve been consistently entertained more than anywhere except Disneyland. I’ve run it six times and I’d be happy to do it for the foreseeable future.



It is probably the flattest half I have ever done too, but I would much rather run non-stop hills than banked ramps.  Of course, like you, I also like the Disneyland Half and most people loath it and and think it should be called the Anaheim Half.  To each their own!


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> I'd flip the half and the full plans. There is so much more to see and do on the full course than the half course - more characters, more rides, more bars, more everything - which makes it a better option for goofing off and having fun. The half is the ideal course for a 100% effort since it's flat, there's not much to see along the way, and it's generally cooler than the full because you're running nearly all of it in the dark.



You gonna do the full with me and show me how it’s done?


----------



## Z-Knight

lhermiston said:


> My plan is to sign up for Dopey and take the following approach:
> 5K - 70 percent effort, emphasis on appreciating Epcot ambiance, possibly get video, few character stops
> 10k - 80+ percent effort, no stops
> Half - fun run, whatever effort that entails, stop for whatever characters I want, but not necessarily all
> Full - 100 percent, or as close to it as I can after three prior races.
> 
> At this point, I’m more focused on the accomplishment of running four straight races and enjoying the half than setting a bunch of PRs. Knowing myself and my overly competitive nature, these goals are definitely subject to change.


I ran the 5k at 90%, 10k at 90% because of the cold - originally had planned on doing full effort. I wish I had but I started too slow because Iwas worried of bonking. my new training will involve a lot of fast early miles to get passed my starting issues - mostly I was not warmed up, so that was why i was slow. I did the half at around 25% - mostly walked it so i could try to run the full. Full I did close to full effort, but wasn't tired at the end, only quads hurt and slowed my 9min pace which i maintaned for 21 miles. I ended up walking 8 minutes of 4 hours of running!!! but still wish i could have achieved my goal...at least I had a 13 min PR. Quad and stairs is my training plan now


----------



## garneska

@Keels can you let me know if anything is there?  i will head over there before we head out if the merchandise is there.

thanks


----------



## cadek

This was my first Run Disney event. I always wanted to do the Dopey Challenge, but only decided to plan this trip back in September, so it was the Goofy Challenge for me. As a Disney obsessed person, I absolutely loved the whole experience!

I once trained and ran a marathon, ending with tibial stress fractures. I've been worried about every little ache and pain since. I've switched to longer trail races and doing my long runs on trails. I've slowed my pace down, running by heart rate instead. What I'm getting at is, this wasn't a race weekend where I was looking for speed, I was just looking to enjoy the whole experience. I did not get proper rest. I did not take it easy in the parks before the races. Knowing that, I just wanted to take it easy and not injure myself for future races. I started in Corral C and never found it to be too congested to run. My legs felt good for the half, and I think I ran faster than I should have, but still not as fast as I could have. I still had the marathon to run the next day. I stopped for whatever character photos I wanted, not worrying about time. Longest I waited was a little over 2 minutes. Many times I found myself having to hold back tears of joy. Running down Main Street, and through Magic Kingdom was all I had hoped it would be. I even enjoyed some of the behind the scenes areas that you normally can't see. The roads in between parks got boring, but it helped to have characters out. During the marathon, I stopped for Woody and Jesse in Magic Kingdom, and I thought to myself, I don't want to run/rush out of here. Listen to that music, take it all in... It was a long way from Magic Kingdom to Animal Kingdom, and as other said, the out and back sucked. I also didn't really enjoy going to ESPN WWoS, but characters helped with that, and I was happy to be out of there. My "moving time" compared to finish time for the half was a difference of 11 minutes, and 23 minutes for the full. The only stopping I did was for characters. Stopping gives your legs time to stiffen up on you. For the marathon I tried to keep my heart rate under 150, but it tended to be higher for the second half. I knew this was going to be my slowest marathon. If I was looking to PR on a half or full, this would not be where I would do it. Again, I just wanted the experience of running through the parks.

According to my watch, by the time I made it to my corral I had already walked almost 1.5 miles! By the end of marathon day I had logged 34 miles. I was exhausted but still spent the rest of the day at Magic Kingdom. I just can't rest in Disney.

Oh, and I went to the expo on Wednesday afternoon and waited in that crazy race merchandise line. Went back on Saturday to exchange something and walked right in. Some things sell out though, especially for Dopey, so I can see the want/need to deal with the lines on Wednesday.

There's my lame attempt at a short race recap. Maybe I'll attempt a trip report...

So I've always wanted to Dopey, but now I think I prefer Goofy. I can't imagine getting up at 2:45 am 4 days in a row!!!


----------



## Keels

garneska said:


> @Keels can you let me know if anything is there?  i will head over there before we head out if the merchandise is there.
> 
> thanks



Sure thing!


----------



## Princess KP

First off, I want to thank everyone on this Board for their great advice. 
I may not post too much (I am a new runner) but have learned so much from everyone’s experiences.

After last year’s Half that became a Full for me, I was determined to come back to do it again, even if it meant going on my own. Last year’s Full was a blur…I didn’t really enjoy it because I was basically in Survival Mode, I finished but it didn’t feel right. I knew I needed to do it again but which race?? Well, Goofy of course! I needed to run the Half that I was supposed to run and I loved being able to run through all 4 parks so I signed up!

Highlights from the weekend:

The HM was awesome despite the cold. I don’t think I stopped smiling the whole time. 
The first half of the Full was great! Stopped for some characters and even rode EE, lost a banana on the way there. Area around WWoS was brutal for me…I was ready to burst into tears… but I got through it with the help of the Character Text Group. I ran Goofy solo so the group was a nice distraction.
Stopped in Mexico for a margarita and ran to the finish line with it in hand. I was very careful not to spill any! When I crossed that finish line, I felt such a sense of accomplishment …and exhaustion but so worth it.
I was a little nervous about going to DATW the following day as I don’t know anyone but I am glad I did. What a great group of people (even though I like bananas and cilantro). It was a lot of fun and it was too bad that I had to leave early to catch a flight. Next time I will leave the following day! 
Not sure if I will do 2019…depends on other vacation plans but I am definitely in for 2020!


----------



## lilmc

bellrae said:


> Hrm, at what point do we try following up on missing castle photos? I see on Instagram a lot of people have had theirs since a day after the race. I have mine from the full (which is awful), but really want the one from the half (which is missing...).



We are still missing our Oswald pics so I called today and she said they still have thousands to tag. She said call back if not up by next Weds.


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> First off, I want to thank everyone on this Board for their great advice.
> I may not post too much (I am a new runner) but have learned so much from everyone’s experiences.
> 
> After last year’s Half that became a Full for me, I was determined to come back to do it again, even if it meant going on my own. Last year’s Full was a blur…I didn’t really enjoy it because I was basically in Survival Mode, I finished but it didn’t feel right. I knew I needed to do it again but which race?? Well, Goofy of course! I needed to run the Half that I was supposed to run and I loved being able to run through all 4 parks so I signed up!
> 
> Highlights from the weekend:
> 
> The HM was awesome despite the cold. I don’t think I stopped smiling the whole time.
> The first half of the Full was great! Stopped for some characters and even rode EE, lost a banana on the way there. Area around WWoS was brutal for me…I was ready to burst into tears… but I got through it with the help of the Character Text Group. I ran Goofy solo so the group was a nice distraction.
> Stopped in Mexico for a margarita and ran to the finish line with it in hand. I was very careful not to spill any! When I crossed that finish line, I felt such a sense of accomplishment …and exhaustion but so worth it.
> I was a little nervous about going to DATW the following day as I don’t know anyone but I am glad I did. What a great group of people (even though I like bananas and cilantro). It was a lot of fun and it was too bad that I had to leave early to catch a flight. Next time I will leave the following day! View attachment 293793
> Not sure if I will do 2019…depends on other vacation plans but I am definitely in for 2020!



In case I didn’t say it enough on Sunday and Monday - I’m SO PROUD of you!!!

Had so much fun with you!!


----------



## lilmc

Keep scrolling through my pics. I’m at home and I wanna go back. And I want to wear my new ears around, I didn’t get nearly enough time to wear them before we left on Monday


----------



## SheHulk

Not to be a Debbie Downer, but one thing that really annoyed me during the marathon was the announcer at about mile 19. He just kept going on about how much it sucks right there in the race, and you're not even close, don't you hate when people tell you you're almost there when you're not? Well I'm here to tell you, you're not almost there, and everything hurts, etc. etc. It really took the wind out of my sails emotionally. Who wants that at that point in the race? I get that he was meaning to be funny but come on. A lot of people are really hurting right there and could use some pumped-up music and encouragement. I'm still thinking about it this many days later and have half a mind to send an email.


----------



## BikeFan

Keels said:


> I’m going to head to the outlet tomorrow if anyone is looking/hoping for leftover merch ... let me know if I need to look for something!



So kind of you!  My brother-in-law was looking for one of those dark blue 25th Anniversary Disney Marathon baseball caps.  My son got one and my b-i-l liked it when he saw it on Monday.  Of course by then the expo was over and none were to be found in Disney Springs.  Thanks much!


----------



## KSkywalker17

SheHulk said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but one thing that really annoyed me during the marathon was the announcer at about mile 19. He just kept going on about how much it sucks right there in the race, and you're not even close, don't you hate when people tell you you're almost there when you're not? Well I'm here to tell you, you're not almost there, and everything hurts, etc. etc. It really took the wind out of my sails emotionally. Who wants that at that point in the race? I get that he was meaning to be funny but come on. A lot of people are really hurting right there and could use some pumped-up music and encouragement. I'm still thinking about it this many days later and have half a mind to send an email.



I totally agree about that guy!  The DJ on the walkway between HS and Epcot kept saying it was mile 24.2 “so there’s only 2 miles left”.  I was pretty sure I didn’t see the Mile 24 marker but was excited for the announcement.  Sure enough the marker came about a half mile later.  If I had the energy I woulda run back and thrown his microphone into the river.


----------



## jennamfeo

KSkywalker17 said:


> If I had the energy I woulda run back and thrown his microphone into the river.


----------



## Keels

SheHulk said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but one thing that really annoyed me during the marathon was the announcer at about mile 19. He just kept going on about how much it sucks right there in the race, and you're not even close, don't you hate when people tell you you're almost there when you're not? Well I'm here to tell you, you're not almost there, and everything hurts, etc. etc. It really took the wind out of my sails emotionally. Who wants that at that point in the race? I get that he was meaning to be funny but come on. A lot of people are really hurting right there and could use some pumped-up music and encouragement. I'm still thinking about it this many days later and have half a mind to send an email.



On the flip side, he was talking about how far the balloons were behind us (three miles) and we only had to keep it up for a few more miles. Not that I needed that knowledge, but I know it’s a HUGE relief for people. He was even looking up the course map and answering questions for runners.

These DJs only do this once a year and they’re out there for a longa$$ time. None of us are ever on top of our game all the time.


----------



## courtneybeth

SheHulk said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but one thing that really annoyed me during the marathon was the announcer at about mile 19. He just kept going on about how much it sucks right there in the race, and you're not even close, don't you hate when people tell you you're almost there when you're not? Well I'm here to tell you, you're not almost there, and everything hurts, etc. etc. It really took the wind out of my sails emotionally. Who wants that at that point in the race? I get that he was meaning to be funny but come on. A lot of people are really hurting right there and could use some pumped-up music and encouragement. I'm still thinking about it this many days later and have half a mind to send an email.



When I ran by he was going off on how crappy the course was that was left... two ramps and Hollywood Studios being under construction.  Like, yes that's true but at least MOTIVATE ME to get me there. I just sort of slowed down and lost the momentum during the WWOS section. I put in my earbuds and was much happier after that.

So yes, I completely agree!


----------



## lhermiston

SheHulk said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but one thing that really annoyed me during the marathon was the announcer at about mile 19. He just kept going on about how much it sucks right there in the race, and you're not even close, don't you hate when people tell you you're almost there when you're not? Well I'm here to tell you, you're not almost there, and everything hurts, etc. etc. It really took the wind out of my sails emotionally. Who wants that at that point in the race? I get that he was meaning to be funny but come on. A lot of people are really hurting right there and could use some pumped-up music and encouragement. I'm still thinking about it this many days later and have half a mind to send an email.



We had an announcer at the finish line of a race who was announcing finishers as they approached the final 100 meters or so and he kept saying stuff like, “you’re not going to let a girl beat you, are you?” Mind you, this was a run that benefits area schools and many of the runners were young. Not exactly the sort of sexist garbage you want to hear. 

I didn’t email, but I’m guessing others did because his tone was different the next year.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> On the flip side, he was talking about how far the balloons were behind us (three miles) and we only had to keep it up for a few more miles. Not that I needed that knowledge, but I know it’s a HUGE relief for people. He was even looking up the course map and answering questions for runners.
> 
> These DJs only do this once a year and they’re out there for a longa$$ time. None of us are ever on top of our game all the time.


Yes I remember him mentioning where the balloons were and such. That was nice. 

I agree with others though that he did kind of drag on a bit. I kind of tuned him out and ended up finding @MommaoffherRocker at that point on course!


----------



## DOOM1001

Keels said:


> On the flip side, he was talking about how far the balloons were behind us (three miles) and we only had to keep it up for a few more miles. Not that I needed that knowledge, but I know it’s a HUGE relief for people. He was even looking up the course map and answering questions for runners.
> 
> These DJs only do this once a year and they’re out there for a longa$$ time. None of us are ever on top of our game all the time.



When I passed him he told us the last runner just passed mile 13 so even if you think you're far back,you're not that far back,he was annoying but I liked getting that information at that moment in the race.What's amazing is that even though this was my slowest full ever,I ran it sick,my legs turned to mush and today is the first day my legs feel back to normal I can't wait to sign up for next year,is this a sickness??


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

rteetz said:


> Yes I remember him mentioning where the balloons were and such. That was nice.
> 
> I agree with others though that he did kind of drag on a bit. I kind of tuned him out and ended up finding @MommaoffherRocker at that point on course!


Heyyyy Ryan  

I agree he was rambling about not being near the finish, I think he said something like we looked rough but not back of the pack rough. Not really want you wanna hear but it was better than thinking about being tired and in pain.  That is also when the corny jokes started. How does Luke Skywalker get through the woods?  
EWOKS
I thought that was the funniest joke ever, clearly there was some marathon brain going on.


----------



## ZellyB

I started a trip report for anyone who might want to read along.  

If You are Going to Jump at the Finish Line, Be Sure You Stick the Landing – A 2018 Dopey Run TR


----------



## kski907

SheHulk said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but one thing that really annoyed me during the marathon was the announcer at about mile 19. He just kept going on about how much it sucks right there in the race, and you're not even close, don't you hate when people tell you you're almost there when you're not? Well I'm here to tell you, you're not almost there, and everything hurts, etc. etc. It really took the wind out of my sails emotionally. Who wants that at that point in the race? I get that he was meaning to be funny but come on. A lot of people are really hurting right there and could use some pumped-up music and encouragement. I'm still thinking about it this many days later and have half a mind to send an email.


I also remember this guy.  He was rambling about how long the WWOS section was and that you will begin to question why there are so many fields does Disney really need that many and to be honest I did start to question that as I ran on and pondered if they all get used, etc.  It actually was kind of a nice mental distraction at that point.  But I agree if I had heard the more negative comments it would have been a bit of a downer.  I wish I had heard the comments on the ballon ladies as I was a tad bit nervous at that point as to their relation to me but once we were out and I could see all those still going in and no balloon ladies in sight gave me the pick me up to finish, that and sweet Caroline.  I was not aware off that section totally put me in my happy place


----------



## Keels

Highs:
Finishing my final Dopey
DATW on Monday

Lows:
The Weather
Ending up in a boot on Wednesday


I’ll elaborate more when I get my laptop fixed.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

I may do a report for the marathon, it being my 12th WDW Marathon in a row.
If I do 2019, it will mean I've done HALF OF THEM! 
What do I get for being 13 perfect? Zip...Zero...Nada! 

I was at Epcot for DATW but I couldn't find the RunDisney group. Bummer.

I don't really know what everyone looks like and me being new here, "Earning My Ears" they won't let me post an avatar of myself. Sigh*

I did run into and talk to a bunch of different groups of runners on Monday.
I also had my share of Tequila in Mexico and managed to shut down my first ever Disney ride.
That was Test Track around 4:30 PM. I think I was with the last group before it broke down for the day.
Kind of cool when they turned the lights on. Looks like it is past due for the annual cleaning!
I am an automation engineer and I was glad to see that the safety belts allowed removal when the ride was stopped.
Imagine a fire with people LOCKED in a vehicle? YIKES!!!


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> You gonna do the full with me and show me how it’s done?



I'm on hiatus for 2019


----------



## gjramsey

lilmc said:


> We are still missing our Oswald pics so I called today and she said they still have thousands to tag. She said call back if not up by next Weds.



I am still missing Mike and Sully from the half, and Oswald as well.  Since I have not had anything added in about 36 hours, I sent photopass an e-mail, but it is good to know that they might still be sorting through pics.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Princess KP said:


> First off, I want to thank everyone on this Board for their great advice.
> I may not post too much (I am a new runner) but have learned so much from everyone’s experiences.
> 
> After last year’s Half that became a Full for me, I was determined to come back to do it again, even if it meant going on my own. Last year’s Full was a blur…I didn’t really enjoy it because I was basically in Survival Mode, I finished but it didn’t feel right. I knew I needed to do it again but which race?? Well, Goofy of course! I needed to run the Half that I was supposed to run and I loved being able to run through all 4 parks so I signed up!
> 
> Highlights from the weekend:
> 
> The HM was awesome despite the cold. I don’t think I stopped smiling the whole time.
> The first half of the Full was great! Stopped for some characters and even rode EE, lost a banana on the way there. Area around WWoS was brutal for me…I was ready to burst into tears… but I got through it with the help of the Character Text Group. I ran Goofy solo so the group was a nice distraction.
> Stopped in Mexico for a margarita and ran to the finish line with it in hand. I was very careful not to spill any! When I crossed that finish line, I felt such a sense of accomplishment …and exhaustion but so worth it.
> I was a little nervous about going to DATW the following day as I don’t know anyone but I am glad I did. What a great group of people (even though I like bananas and cilantro). It was a lot of fun and it was too bad that I had to leave early to catch a flight. Next time I will leave the following day! View attachment 293793
> Not sure if I will do 2019…depends on other vacation plans but I am definitely in for 2020!



It was so great to meet you, so I am glad you came!!  I am out for 2019, but I am already contemplating a 10K/marathon combo for 2020.



SheHulk said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but one thing that really annoyed me during the marathon was the announcer at about mile 19. He just kept going on about how much it sucks right there in the race, and you're not even close, don't you hate when people tell you you're almost there when you're not? Well I'm here to tell you, you're not almost there, and everything hurts, etc. etc. It really took the wind out of my sails emotionally. Who wants that at that point in the race? I get that he was meaning to be funny but come on. A lot of people are really hurting right there and could use some pumped-up music and encouragement. I'm still thinking about it this many days later and have half a mind to send an email.



When I got to him, he was going on and on about how is wife had talked him into running one year and to never beat your wife to the finish line by even one second.  I think I just decided to tune him out.



MommaoffherRocker said:


> Heyyyy Ryan
> 
> I agree he was rambling about not being near the finish, I think he said something like we looked rough but not back of the pack rough. Not really want you wanna hear but it was better than thinking about being tired and in pain.  That is also when the corny jokes started. How does Luke Skywalker get through the woods?
> EWOKS
> I thought that was the funniest joke ever, clearly there was some marathon brain going on.



I must still have marathon brain, cause I just cackeled. 



Keels said:


> Highs:
> Finishing my final Dopey
> DATW on Monday
> 
> Lows:
> The Weather
> Ending up in a boot on Wednesday
> 
> 
> I’ll elaborate more when I get my laptop fixed.



Oh no!  I am glad you were able to take your victory lap around the World Showcase Monday!


----------



## LSUfan4444

SheHulk said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but one thing that really annoyed me during the marathon was the announcer at about mile 19. He just kept going on about how much it sucks right there in the race, and you're not even close, don't you hate when people tell you you're almost there when you're not? Well I'm here to tell you, you're not almost there, and everything hurts, etc. etc. It really took the wind out of my sails emotionally. Who wants that at that point in the race? I get that he was meaning to be funny but come on. A lot of people are really hurting right there and could use some pumped-up music and encouragement. I'm still thinking about it this many days later and have half a mind to send an email.



I can understand why it may have bothered some but personally i loved it.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Grumpy_42K said:


> I don't really know what everyone looks like and me being new here, "Earning My Ears" they won't let me post an avatar of myself. Sigh*



Try again. Based on your post count you should be able to post an avatar now.


----------



## hotblooded

SheHulk said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but one thing that really annoyed me during the marathon was the announcer at about mile 19. He just kept going on about how much it sucks right there in the race, and you're not even close, don't you hate when people tell you you're almost there when you're not? Well I'm here to tell you, you're not almost there, and everything hurts, etc. etc. It really took the wind out of my sails emotionally. Who wants that at that point in the race? I get that he was meaning to be funny but come on. A lot of people are really hurting right there and could use some pumped-up music and encouragement. I'm still thinking about it this many days later and have half a mind to send an email.


I wonder if he was the same guy playing Linkin Park’s “In the End” at mile 12 of the half. Who wants to hear “I tried so hard, and got so far, but in the end, it doesn’t even matter” at the end of a half marathon?! At the time it sounded like a deliberate tongue-in-cheek choice.


----------



## Anisum

SheHulk said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but one thing that really annoyed me during the marathon was the announcer at about mile 19. He just kept going on about how much it sucks right there in the race, and you're not even close, don't you hate when people tell you you're almost there when you're not? Well I'm here to tell you, you're not almost there, and everything hurts, etc. etc. It really took the wind out of my sails emotionally. Who wants that at that point in the race? I get that he was meaning to be funny but come on. A lot of people are really hurting right there and could use some pumped-up music and encouragement. I'm still thinking about it this many days later and have half a mind to send an email.


 I didn't have a problem with him but I think the way he phrased it when I was passing might have been different. He said it more as, he's run the race and he hates it when people tell him he's almost there at mile 4 and he feels like saying "you're almost there" should be banned until you reach Epcot, instead he was going to say "Keep up the good work. You're all going to finish. The balloon ladies are 4 miles behind you. Etc." I could see how depending on what he said/how he said it when you were passing it could definitely be a downer though.


----------



## Princess KP

BikeFan said:


> So kind of you!  My brother-in-law was looking for one of those dark blue 25th Anniversary Disney Marathon baseball caps.  My son got one and my b-i-l liked it when he saw it on Monday.  Of course by then the expo was over and none were to be found in Disney Springs.  Thanks much!


I was able to get one at the Ear-Port on Monday night.


----------



## ZellyB

Anisum said:


> I didn't have a problem with him but I think the way he phrased it when I was passing might have been different. He said it more as, he's run the race and he hates it when people tell him he's almost there at mile 4 and he feels like saying "you're almost there" should be banned until you reach Epcot, instead he was going to say "Keep up the good work. You're all going to finish. The balloon ladies are 4 miles behind you. Etc." I could see how depending on what he said/how he said it when you were passing it could definitely be a downer though.



Yeah, I actually thought he was pretty good when we went by.  We were waaaaaay at the back by that point (multiple stops along the way and taking our time) and lots of people were struggling.  As we passed him, he let the crowd know that the last runner had just passed the mile 16 mark.  He was telling everyone that if they just kept up their current pace they would be fine and to keep at it.  He said in about 30 minutes he was going to have to start having a different conversation with people and he wasn't looking forward to that, but that we were all safe and to just keep at it.  I think that encouraged a lot of people.


----------



## ANIM8R

SheHulk said:


> don't you hate when people tell you you're almost there when you're not?



A thousand times YES! Our local marathon here has a half that runs the same route then peels of at mile 13. Spectators are at mile 11 and mile 12 yelling "you're almost there!". I know they mean well but - daggone - it just makes me surly. 




SheHulk said:


> I'm still thinking about it this many days later and have half a mind to send an email.



Do it! I didn't hear it myself but that's pretty demoralizing.


----------



## GollyGadget

I haven't got to the good stuff yet, but I've started recapping in my journal.

*Running Renaissance: 2018 WDW Marathon Training Journal.*


----------



## Nole95

I've started working on a trip report.  Here it is:

A Dopey Walt Disney World Marathon


----------



## JBinORL

Highlights: character photos, finishing my first (and only) Dopey, finally getting to do a runDisney event after last year's half got cancelled, running all four races with my wife, enjoying beers with random people post-race in the parking lot.

Lows: the cold, long stretches of boring road, the cold, long stretches of narrow roads/pathways (I'm looking at you, WWOS), the cold, going from too cold to too warm during the full

I'll definitely do more runDisney events (we are doing W&D this year since it's free entry, and likely Dark Side as well) but waking up four days in a row at 2AM is for the birds.


----------



## Simba's Girl

My Marathon weekend comments....

First off I want to say that I sucked at making the Dismeets partly because our family was just having so much fun and also because when DD & I got to the 10K it was overwhelming in a spectacular way (I also forgot where the meet spot was-HA!)

Expo-we went on Thursday and had ZERO of the problems encountered on Wednesday. We were in and out in no time, waited in no lines at all. Marathon finisher jacket that DH wanted was sold out but he ended up grabbing one at disney.com later. Thankful for the outside vendors as I had forgotten to pack our Stick.

10K-I was very underprepared for what waiting in frigid temperatures for 2hrs will do to a middle aged body's muscles. I was very flippant about the temps beforehand because I run in cold temps all the time, I had not considered the waiting beforehand-next time I'll be more aware! DD & I only threw away our throw-away tops and wore 2-3 pair of pants through the race. I took it very easy for the race as my injured leg was still injured and I wanted to soak in the experience of it all. I ended up finishing 10minutes later than my training 10Ks were. I'm good with that. This was DD (11)'s first 10K. She ended up coming in 23rd in her age group (10-13yo females) out of 158 or so and finished at my usual 10K time. She was a smart cookie and met me at the finish. She also had fun and the pictures of her running as Anger are making my heart melt. 

Marathon-DH enjoyed it. I enjoyed spectating (My sign was about the hungry demogorgons-did anyone see me?), 2 of my DDs and I took a Minnie Van to AK to see DH-super convenient.

What I didn't like: Waking up at 2:30am! There is NO way I'd ever do Dopey because of that wake up time 4 days in a row. Also, the temps-can't really control that though.

What impressed me: The amount of organization that went into this event. (Again, we experienced NO problems at the Expo) It was by far the most well-run event I've participated in.

DH & I are tentatively planning to do the 1/2 at Marathon weekend next year (It'd be my 1st 1/2) we had such a fun time!


----------



## PCFriar80

Simba's Girl said:


> My Marathon weekend comments....
> 
> First off I want to say that I sucked at making the Dismeets partly because our family was just having so much fun and also because when DD & I got to the 10K it was overwhelming in a spectacular way (I also forgot where the meet spot was-HA!)
> 
> Expo-we went on Thursday and had ZERO of the problems encountered on Wednesday. We were in and out in no time, waited in no lines at all. Marathon finisher jacket that DH wanted was sold out but he ended up grabbing one at disney.com later. Thankful for the outside vendors as I had forgotten to pack our Stick.
> 
> 10K-I was very underprepared for what waiting in frigid temperatures for 2hrs will do to a middle aged body's muscles. I was very flippant about the temps beforehand because I run in cold temps all the time, I had not considered the waiting beforehand-next time I'll be more aware! DD & I only threw away our throw-away tops and wore 2-3 pair of pants through the race. I took it very easy for the race as my injured leg was still injured and I wanted to soak in the experience of it all. I ended up finishing 10minutes later than my training 10Ks were. I'm good with that. This was DD (11)'s first 10K. She ended up coming in 23rd in her age group (10-13yo females) out of 158 or so and finished at my usual 10K time. She was a smart cookie and met me at the finish. She also had fun and the pictures of her running as Anger are making my heart melt.
> 
> Marathon-DH enjoyed it. I enjoyed spectating (My sign was about the hungry demogorgons-did anyone see me?), 2 of my DDs and I took a Minnie Van to AK to see DH-super convenient.
> 
> What I didn't like: Waking up at 2:30am! There is NO way I'd ever do Dopey because of that wake up time 4 days in a row. Also, the temps-can't really control that though.
> 
> What impressed me: The amount of organization that went into this event. (Again, we experienced NO problems at the Expo) It was by far the most well-run event I've participated in.
> 
> DH & I are tentatively planning to do the 1/2 at Marathon weekend next year (It'd be my 1st 1/2) we had such a fun time!



Good recap!  We'll be back for another go at the 1/2 and 10K!  We'll see you there!


----------



## FFigawi

JBinORL said:


> I'll definitely do more runDisney events (we are doing W&D this year since it's free entry, and likely Dark Side as well) but waking up four days in a row at 2AM is for the birds.





Simba's Girl said:


> My Marathon weekend comments....
> 
> What I didn't like: Waking up at 2:30am! There is NO way I'd ever do Dopey because of that wake up time 4 days in a row. Also, the temps-can't really control that though.



It's not absolutely necessary to be up at 2am. You can get up much later and still make the race on time. True, you miss out on the character photo opportunities before heading into your corral, but you also miss out on extra time spent listening to Carissa. @Keels calls that a better than even trade.


----------



## rteetz

Got the follow up email from runDisney. No offer to register for next year this time around.


----------



## ANIM8R

rteetz said:


> Got the follow up email from runDisney. No offer to register for next year this time around.



There's a link to merchandise including Finisher jackets and the baseball caps mentioned earlier in this thread.
(I'm still out the 5K medal pin, the Magic Band, and the Alex & Ani bracelet for my wife though)


----------



## Poutine

SheHulk said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but one thing that really annoyed me during the marathon was the announcer at about mile 19. He just kept going on about how much it sucks right there in the race, and you're not even close, don't you hate when people tell you you're almost there when you're not? Well I'm here to tell you, you're not almost there, and everything hurts, etc. etc. It really took the wind out of my sails emotionally. Who wants that at that point in the race? I get that he was meaning to be funny but come on. A lot of people are really hurting right there and could use some pumped-up music and encouragement. I'm still thinking about it this many days later and have half a mind to send an email.


I actually liked that part. The sarcasm was thick and refreshing amongst all the feel-good type talk. I'd prefer to listen to that an entire race than cheering "you're almost there". Also saying the balloons were at mile 12 when I passed him and him saying just how slow their pace really is was great. Then he started talking about where to drink in Epcot. The guy basically matched my personality and how I view things, harsh truth is better than warm fuzzies (unless those fuzzies are critters I can pet)


----------



## JBinORL

FFigawi said:


> It's not absolutely necessary to be up at 2am. You can get up much later and still make the race on time. True, you miss out on the character photo opportunities before heading into your corral, but you also miss out on extra time spent listening to Carissa. @Keels calls that a better than even trade.



I was being a bit facetious, but we woke up at 3AM for the 5k and 10k, and 2AM for the half/full because we were driving over from our resort (yes, we are locals....who stayed at a resort....and still drove). It was fine, just a bit tired each day. Of course, when it was time to go to sleep, I couldn't....


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Got the follow up email from runDisney. No offer to register for next year this time around.



Probably not going to do that after the Star Wars nightmare.  They had my money for 9 months for nothing!


----------



## DISRNR1000

I liked whatever announcer was at wide world of sports. First off he was funny and entertaining. For example, how many of you this is your first marathon? Then how many of you this is your last marathon?  Then he also told us where the balloon ladies were and I think he said if we can get to boardwalk we are safe. From then on my goal was to get to mile 22 before the balloon ladies got to mile 20. 

 Also something else I noticed when I was coming out of the Magic Kingdom probably around mile 6 1/2 there was a staff member they’re saying we are such and such distance ahead of the balloon ladies and they were entering the Magic Kingdom. Everyone around me including myself was surprised by this announcement since we probably had at least a 15 to 20 minute Headstart on the balloon ladies just by corral placement. And I know at that point I was running at least two minutes ahead of the balloon lady‘s pace. So as long as I kept up my pace I would be well ahead of the balloon ladies and it wouldn’t be any concern. I just thought it was alarming to start hearing about the balloons this early on in the race. That’s never happened to me before! Maybe they just were worried about a lot of pictures stops and people losing track of that time?


----------



## KSellers88

My race recap is done on my training journal...I "only" did the marathon though so no Dopey excitement. LOL. Cannot wait to read those!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/v...sellers88’s-journal-comments-welcome.3653653/


----------



## FFigawi

JBinORL said:


> I was being a bit facetious, but we woke up at 3AM for the 5k and 10k, and 2AM for the half/full because we were driving over from our resort (yes, we are locals....who stayed at a resort....and still drove). It was fine, just a bit tired each day. Of course, when it was time to go to sleep, I couldn't....



We drove over too. Easiest way to get there. Up at 345, out the door at 420, in the lot by 445.


----------



## lahobbs4

So, I missed this year but ran the marathon last year and the Wine and Dine this year. Being my only runDisney experiences, I was surprised that they don't have Disney music playing! Especially on the course! Any chance that happened at marathon weekend? I don't know about you, but I would much rather hear some Moana soundtrack or classic Disney tunes instead of YMCA and the like...


----------



## JBinORL

Yeah there was Disney music playing at different points of the course. They had large video monitors playing snippets from movies with music, and especially in the World Showcase they had different songs playing (at least on Thursday and Friday). Can't remember for the half/full because I was exhausted.


----------



## jack'smom

I bought a Dopey sweatyband headband at the expo but apparently it did not make it into my bag. I didn’t notice it until after the marathon and I emailed Merchandise guest services. They offered a refund but I was told they are sold out. Anyone see any by chance?  Hoping they’ll turn up at the Disney store online...


----------



## Mickey Momma

rteetz said:


> Got the follow up email from runDisney. No offer to register for next year this time around.



I am still not getting RunDisney e-mails with any consistency.  The last one I received was a “Winter Strides” e-mail in December.  I called to see what was up before race weekend and was told RunDisney “isn’t really sending out e-mails anymore.”


----------



## dta87

Some random observations a week removed from an excellent and overall very successful and enjoyable weekend

1.      RunDisney withdrawal is real! It is not near as bad as Disney Cruise withdrawal for me but I am constantly checking the boards for updates just to prolong/relive the weekend.

2.      I am sure I was fighting a bug during the week and was in complete denial.  Waking up with the alarm at 2:30 in a pool of sweat as well as getting random chills during the day is probably something I should have addressed.  During the runs, I thought it was the layering that was causing the profuse sweating but in hindsight I am sure it was a bug (not near as bad as a few runners here experienced) but there is no way I should have been that soaked running at that level of effort in those temperatures.

3.      I do not remember there being that many water stops.  It seemed like everytime I turned a corner I was coming up on another water station which was great since I took 2 cups at each stop.  Random thought/TMI: during the 2013 Marathon and 2015 Dopey I HAD to make multiple rest stops (with the same hydration plan) and during this years races there was never a time that it was absolutely necessary to stop, further evidence that I was losing most of my liquids through (sick) sweat.

4.      For some reason the Osceola Pkwy and WWoS did not seem near as long/boring this year and it was exciting to hear the DJ around mile 19 say that the balloon ladies were 11 miles behind me and there was nothing to worry about.

5.      The ramp onto World Drive seemed a lot higher than I remember (new construction?) and took a lot of self-motivation to not give up my secondary goal (I had already missed my primary) and just walk it in from there.

6.      The Expo was crazy but I avoided most of the issues by getting there at 1115.  I was expecting the traffic to be bad but we got in a parked pretty easily.  We got in line at the HP Center right before they split the line into a merch and bib line so we were able to divide and conquer with my wife going in the merch line and me staying to pick up my bibs.  When I finished with the bibs I went outside and downstairs directly into the merch area, no outside line at that point.  My wife had pulled everything we were interested in and we pretty much got straight into the purchase line from there.  By the time we left, a little before 1, the official merch area had reached capacity and the line was growing outside.  Since we skipped it to get some lunch, I came back at 4 to go to the vendor expo and saw that the line to get into the official merch area was significantly longer than it was at 1 which surprised me.


----------



## disneygirlsng

lahobbs4 said:


> So, I missed this year but ran the marathon last year and the Wine and Dine this year. Being my only runDisney experiences, I was surprised that they don't have Disney music playing! Especially on the course! Any chance that happened at marathon weekend? I don't know about you, but I would much rather hear some Moana soundtrack or classic Disney tunes instead of YMCA and the like...


Yes, there was lots of Disney music playing! Also lots of non-Disney as well. One thing I noticed that I did not notice the last time I ran in 2015, was that most (all?) of the mile markers were playing music from the movie pictured on the sign. I thought that was a very nice touch. I also didn't remember there being the huge screens playing clips from movies, or at least as many of them as there were this year.


----------



## TCB in FLA

ANIM8R said:


> There's a link to merchandise including Finisher jackets and the baseball caps mentioned earlier in this thread.
> (I'm still out the 5K medal pin, the Magic Band, and the Alex & Ani bracelet for my wife though)


Sending you a PM about  the A&A bracelet with the running Mickey.


----------



## Sailormoon2

disneygirlsng said:


> was that most (all?) of the mile markers were playing music from the movie pictured on the sign.


I actually really appreciated this too! It made it fun to look forward to the next mile marker soundtrack.


----------



## gjramsey

Sending an e-mail to photopass worked for me.  They just responded. and I now have Mike and Sully from the Half and Oswald added to my pics.


----------



## lilmc

gjramsey said:


> Sending an e-mail to photopass worked for me. They just responded. and I now have Mike and Sully from the Half and Oswald added to my pics.



I’ll try again. Their system must have been down when I tried because no matter how many times I filled out the online form, the submission wouldn’t go through...


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Well, that was fun!! I flew in late last night (and am already feeling the post-marathon/ post-Disney vacation blues ), but it was so fun to catch up on here and read everyone's highs and lows of their marathon weekend!  I'm sorry for those that had a hard race or those that were injured or sick.  And I'm so impressed with those that PR'd or otherwise did amazingly well! I wish I could have gone to one of the meet-ups, but since DH and I were with another couple, things got pretty busy.

I started the marathon in the mid-to back of H with my friend Amanda and honestly, I think it was a blessing in disguise for my first marathon.  It forced us to take things slow at the beginning which helped us stay strong in the end.  We followed our 2 /:30 intervals almost perfectly and it really felt manageable the entire time.  I LOVED the entertainment (waving to the characters as we passed, loved the music at different points- never needed my earbuds at all! I loved the cheering spectators, and thought the on-course support of fuel and water was plentiful). We ended up stopping for two characters at the end when there was very little line (Joy/Sadness and Jasmine).  We didn't stop for Everest bc I was afraid of how I would start back up again, but there's always next time right??  (and yes there will be a next time at some point!) My one disappointment was my bib crumpled up and stayed that way pretty much all race, so the only pictures are the ones where Amanda's bib is in view.  I had a jumping castle shot I was excited to see that I guess I will have to imagine from here on out 

Thank you to everyone on this board that inspired me and answered questions! Rundisers really are the best!


roxymama said:


> It was probably @disneydaydreamer33
> I get them confused on instagram often until I look closer


And I would be so freakin' excited if someone confused me for @Ariel484 I'm just going to say that's definitely what happened on the course!! 



Chaitali said:


> Sadly, yesterday was my first full and I got swept outside of WWOS between mile 20 and 21.  It was a combination of a nervous stomach (hat to make 3 bathroom stops) and my knee tightening up so I had to mostly walk after mile 18.  I enjoyed the race up to mile 18 but is was pretty disheartening after that.  Yesterday was supposed to be my first full but I’m not sure I’m cut out for it.  May just stick with half’s in the future.


The bathroom lines were INSANE!  Between the two of us, my friend and I made 3 bathroom stops and waited a long time at each of them. We tried waiting for bathrooms with short lines- there never were any that we saw!



ZellyB said:


> Thank you so much for all the well wishes for Chris’ dad. Chris just sent me a text that he made it through surgery. Still lots of challenges ahead but he made it through for now. Thanks again to everyone here.


I'm so happy to hear your Father-in-law made it through surgerey.  Continued prayers for your family!



Keels said:


> Highs:
> Finishing my final Dopey
> DATW on Monday
> 
> Lows:
> The Weather
> Ending up in a boot on Wednesday
> 
> 
> I’ll elaborate more when I get my laptop fixed.


So sorry you ended up in a boot @Keels I hope you are able to heal up quickly.


----------



## huskies90

gjramsey said:


> Sending an e-mail to photopass worked for me.  They just responded. and I now have Mike and Sully from the Half and Oswald added to my pics.


What did your email say? My daughter got none of her pics from the HM with the exception of her finish line pics. Her bib was on her right leg and I think that is why - it seemed like all the cameras were on the left side facing. She REALLY would love her character pics. Heck give her a link to all the pics and she will look for them herself. How should she go about contacting photopass?


----------



## sunshine girl

Congrats to everyone!  I am back home now and finally getting a chance to read thru this and add my thoughts! Sorry, this is gonna be long...

---  *Overall*: I did the marathon post-pneumonia and it went GREAT!  I was nervous, having been so sick and not training for most of December.  I never hit a wall thanks to taking it easy, eating often, and strictly following a short interval, run/walk strategy.  My longest training run was 15 miles in mid-November... which was obvs not ideal.

My takeaway: more consistent training would CLEARLY have been helpful, but many long (18m+) training runs are not necessary for me personally to finish/enjoy the race. In fact, based on my past experience they may be detrimental and cause injury.  (Side note: I switched to a standing desk at work 3 years ago and my legs have been noticeably stronger and rarely tire out since then... so that helped too!).

--- *Expo*: I had no problems w/ crowds at the expo Saturday at 11am!  However, I preordered the Dooney tote and they had none left to fulfill my preorder.  I was sad. It's just a purse, but still, I had so looked forward to it. Dozens of them were already on eBay, meanwhile Disney was explaining to me that they had a "shipping error" and did not receive enough nor would they get any more. Hmm. I mean, I preordered the day they were released! (I was still sure to be nice to the poor Disney rep who had to break the news. Poor lady, not a fun job.)

Silver lining: this was the first expo at which I exited with MORE money than I had when entered. 

--- *Merch Sizing/Quality*: I liked the “intense Mickey face” look on some of the merch! But I’m not a big fan of the thin Champion tech shirts w/ race-specific branding that are sold at the expo.  The sizing/length is weird and the shirts are flimsy.  The preorder jacket design was great but sizing was also quite off. I was able to wear my ladies medium, but it was so tiny!  I could have worn an XL with the way they were sized.  The hats I saw were cheap material, one size fits all (which is not true).  Overall everything seems of lesser quality than it was a few years ago.

---  *Weather*: After much consideration, I decided to layer up and focus on staying warm for the initial cold/dark miles and was glad I did.  I was 100% comfortable the whole time.  By the end I was down to a tshirt.  I easily pocketed/tied all my layers around my waist and ditched my handwarmers.  I also brought two large mylar blankets and used them in the corrals - they really kept me warm.  I am always cold, and doing run/walk doesn't warm me up as much as straight running.  When it comes to race day clothing, know and trust thyself!!

--- *Gear check*: I had on even more layers pre-race to stay warm, and checked it all in the gear check.  Disney does SUCH a good job with the gear check.  I've never waited in a line either to check my bag or retrieve it at Disney.  Do no be afraid to gear check!  Use it if you need it, and stay warm!

--- *Medals*:  Speaking of cheap... I do love my new marathon medal, but holding it up next to my 2013 20th anniversary Disney marathon medal, there is NO comparison.  The 2013 medal looks far higher quality and remained without a scratch after multiple days of in-park wear. My 2018 medal has rough seams, scratched-up edges, and the finish is rubbing off the silver in patches. However, a medal is a medal!  And I do love the big Mickey ears and ribbon w/ sparkly text.

--- *Crowds*: I started further back in the corrals than I usually do, and the crowding was NOTICEABLE.  I felt crowded almost the entire first half.  Got stuck behind people walking in groups, multiple times.  It didn’t really bother me since my goal was to take it slow, but I sure did notice it.

--- *Photos*: Many times people leaped, scrambled, or cut in front of me just as we were approaching a photographer, in order to improve their personal photo prospects. I wish more people would be aware of / courteous toward others when it comes to race photos!  It also seemed like there were fewer photographers on the course?  I got just as many photos from Wine & Dine, and that was a half marathon. However overall I think Disney does a great job w the photos and with making the photo spots obvious.

--- *Theme parks*: Super crowded until Monday evening when it cleared out (everyone was maybe home watching football?) and from then on out it was great.  I especially enjoyed the new, frolicking baby tigers at Animal Kingdom, they were so cute!

Whew.  That was long.  Despite any minor complaints above, I had a GREAT time!!!  Already planning on coming back for Wine and Dine and possibly, maybe even Star Wars!  In my opinion Disney put on an excellent, well-organized, fun, inspiring race and I feel lucky to have been able to take part.

And a huge THANKS to everyone here, I have so enjoyed following along the excitement on this thread. While I unfortunately couldn’t make the meet ups, I was thinking of you all!


----------



## nervous1sttimer

gjramsey said:


> Sending an e-mail to photopass worked for me.  They just responded. and I now have Mike and Sully from the Half and Oswald added to my pics.


I will email tomorrow morning. I am still missing both my castle shots.


----------



## huskies90

nervous1sttimer said:


> I will email tomorrow morning. I am still missing both my castle shots.


Is this how you contact them or is there a specific email address for the race?

https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/help-and-support/contact-us


----------



## gjramsey

huskies90 said:


> What did your email say? My daughter got none of her pics from the HM with the exception of her finish line pics. Her bib was on her right leg and I think that is why - it seemed like all the cameras were on the left side facing. She REALLY would love her character pics. Heck give her a link to all the pics and she will look for them herself. How should she go about contacting photopass?



I basically gave them my bib number and the character shots I was missing from the half and the full.  You could also give them the description of what you were wearing.  I clicked on the link on mydisney.photopass site that said contact us.  The photopass phone number is (407) 560-4300 

I wish they had a "Lost and Found" section to look for photos that did not get the bib number in the shot clearly.


----------



## bellrae

The DJ at WWOS was entertaining the crowd with ride wait times when I went past. He was asking us how far we ran whilst someone waited at Flight of Passage. It actually took your mind of things for a minute (or more - because math), but also made you realise what you’d achieved in the race so far.

Is anyone else struggling with getting back to a normal sleeping pattern? I m normally a night owl but after all those early nights for Dopey I am a different dwarf (Sleepy) by 9pm every night!


----------



## gjramsey

huskies90 said:


> Is this how you contact them or is there a specific Emilia address for the race?
> 
> https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/help-and-support/contact-us



Yes, that is what I clicked and selected Other Questions from the Question Type drop down box


----------



## nervous1sttimer

huskies90 said:


> Is this how you contact them or is there a specific Emilia address for the race?
> 
> https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/help-and-support/contact-us


When I stopped in HS to ask about a shot from the 10K I was missing, she gave me a card in case I didn’t see it by Tuesday. It did eventually show up on its own, but now I will track the card down and post the info if/when I find it.


----------



## GollyGadget

Simba's Girl said:


> Marathon-DH enjoyed it. I enjoyed spectating (My sign was about the hungry demogorgons-did anyone see me?), 2 of my DDs and I took a Minnie Van to AK to see DH-super convenient.



I didn't see your sign but totally wish I would have! I was a little preoccupied looking for my husband during that stretch. He took an Uber over there and also said it was super convenient.

If anyone is wondering where to send their spectators next year, I fully recommend Animal Kingdom parking lot. It's easy to get to and not nearly as crowded as some other spots. Plus, it's a great pick me up after the halfway point with plenty of time to get to the finish or boardwalk area.


----------



## cburnett11

Running the marathon with my daughter was fun.  It was gonna be me and my wife, but she woke up with a bad ankle the Tuesday before the marathon and we couldn’t get it better prior to the race.  At the expo on Saturday she made the wise decision to sit the race out.  So 4 out of 5 of us started and finished.

We closed down MK tonight and will finally leave WDW sometime tomorrow.  I’m not sure if anyone else is left from marathon weekend.  We have to drive back tomorrow (we flew down) as we’re bringing my daughter home.  She worked here from late August until just before the race... and she happened to acquire some extra stuff.  So I’m guessing the vehicle is gonna be packed full.

Random note:  We were at EPCOT today for the start of the Festival of the Arts and happened to meet the guy who designed the current rundisney logo and another who designed this years dopey medal.  One was signing prints at a booth for his art and the other was a friend of his passing by to say hello.  My daughter just happened to buy a print of his she liked.


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> First off, I want to thank everyone on this Board for their great advice.
> I may not post too much (I am a new runner) but have learned so much from everyone’s experiences.
> 
> After last year’s Half that became a Full for me, I was determined to come back to do it again, even if it meant going on my own. Last year’s Full was a blur…I didn’t really enjoy it because I was basically in Survival Mode, I finished but it didn’t feel right. I knew I needed to do it again but which race?? Well, Goofy of course! I needed to run the Half that I was supposed to run and I loved being able to run through all 4 parks so I signed up!
> 
> Highlights from the weekend:
> 
> The HM was awesome despite the cold. I don’t think I stopped smiling the whole time.
> The first half of the Full was great! Stopped for some characters and even rode EE, lost a banana on the way there. Area around WWoS was brutal for me…I was ready to burst into tears… but I got through it with the help of the Character Text Group. I ran Goofy solo so the group was a nice distraction.
> Stopped in Mexico for a margarita and ran to the finish line with it in hand. I was very careful not to spill any! When I crossed that finish line, I felt such a sense of accomplishment …and exhaustion but so worth it.
> I was a little nervous about going to DATW the following day as I don’t know anyone but I am glad I did. What a great group of people (even though I like bananas and cilantro). It was a lot of fun and it was too bad that I had to leave early to catch a flight. Next time I will leave the following day! View attachment 293793


Also ... was this before or AFTER @croach forgot about me??


----------



## Jason Bryer

Keels said:


> I’m going to head to the outlet tomorrow if anyone is looking/hoping for leftover merch ... let me know if I need to look for something!



Did you get a chance to check? How far is the outlet from Disney? Thanks.


----------



## steph0808

Simba's Girl said:


> My Marathon weekend comments....
> 
> First off I want to say that I sucked at making the Dismeets partly because our family was just having so much fun and also because when DD & I got to the 10K it was overwhelming in a spectacular way (I also forgot where the meet spot was-HA!)
> 
> Expo-we went on Thursday and had ZERO of the problems encountered on Wednesday. We were in and out in no time, waited in no lines at all. Marathon finisher jacket that DH wanted was s
> 
> Marathon-DH enjoyed it. I enjoyed spectating (My sign was about the hungry demogorgons-did anyone see me?), 2 of my DDs and I took a Minnie Van to AK to see DH-super convenient.
> 
> What I didn't like: Waking up at 2:30am! There is NO way I'd ever do Dopey because of that wake up time 4 days in a row. Also, the temps-can't really control that though.
> 
> What impressed me: The amount of organization that went into this event. (Again, we experienced NO problems at the Expo) It was by far the most well-run event I've participated in.
> 
> DH & I are tentatively planning to do the 1/2 at Marathon weekend next year (It'd be my 1st 1/2) we had such a fun time!



I SAW YOUR SIGN! I loved it! I laughed and pointed it out to my friend, who told me she didn't watch Stranger Things. So I had to berate her for the next few miles.


----------



## bellanotte10

GollyGadget said:


> I didn't see your sign but totally wish I would have! I was a little preoccupied looking for my husband during that stretch. He took an Uber over there and also said it was super convenient.
> 
> If anyone is wondering where to send their spectators next year, I fully recommend Animal Kingdom parking lot. It's easy to get to and not nearly as crowded as some other spots. Plus, it's a great pick me up after the halfway point with plenty of time to get to the finish or boardwalk area.



Second this. This is where I was camped out for the 2017 marathon and it was super convenient


----------



## Sailormoon2

GollyGadget said:


> fully recommend Animal Kingdom parking lot.


As I ran through there I was totally thinking I should have told my spectators to uber there! It was so open, you'd have no problem seeing/finding them!


----------



## hauntedcity

Here's a teaser for the weekend!


----------



## hauntedcity

...and Part 1 of the full videos (the 5K):






More to come, but these things take time!


----------



## Baloo in MI

hauntedcity said:


> ...and Part 1 of the full videos (the 5K):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come, but these things take time!



This is awesome!  Looking forward to the rest.  Looks like you and your family had a wonderful time.  I got to run the 5K with my DD10 and it really was a memory I will treasure.  To run with your whole family, just so cool!


----------



## Ariel484

@hauntedcity I’ve only watched the teaser video so far and it is AWESOME!!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@hauntedcity Great Job!


----------



## cavepig

Just got back home so way behind on reading here...

Missed the marathon morning meetup unfortunately.

I had a great race for the most part.  I went to just a tank and skort and was glad I didn't do layers, it was heavily debated but we had trained in freezing in Nebraska so knew we would be fine.

Stopped for quiet a few pictures & took a lot on course I'll share once I get through them, who knows you may be in one.  Some video too that hopefully isn't terribly.

I did Disney PR & only 9 minutes off my non-Disney PR so pretty happy with that.  I had a major calf knot at Wide World after I stopped for Soccer Minnie, so used biofreeze at the next 2 med tents and tried to stretch it.  Then a terrible I've never had so bad side stitch at Studios (maybe from too short of breaths in the cold air), it's not something I ever get.  Then in World Showcase my toe that can have nerve issues acted up and burned/hurt terribly like never before.  Glad the mile 25 marker wasn't that spectactular so grabbing a pic during was in & out fast. 

Need to catch up here but congrats to everyone else on their race(s) this weekend!


----------



## lhermiston

hauntedcity said:


> Here's a teaser for the weekend!



That is *so* cool! I'm jealous. I've done trip slideshow videos set to songs, but nothing that elaborate.


----------



## lhermiston

hauntedcity said:


> ...and Part 1 of the full videos (the 5K):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come, but these things take time!



Again, awesome! Is all of the video shot on your iPhone? What editing software do you use?


----------



## jmasgat

bellrae said:


> Is anyone else struggling with getting back to a normal sleeping pattern? I m normally a night owl but after all those early nights for Dopey I am a different dwarf (Sleepy) by 9pm every night!



Yes.  The whole trip felt like a European vacation with 5-6 hours of jet lag.  Made for some early morning wake ups after the races this past Monday-Wednesday.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

We're hoping that @rteetz is invited to do a segment reviewing Marathon weekend on an upcoming DIS Unplugged podcast!


----------



## rteetz

PaDisneyCouple said:


> We're hoping that @rteetz is invited to do a segment reviewing Marathon weekend on an upcoming DIS Unplugged podcast!


I'd love that.


----------



## ZellyB

hauntedcity said:


> ...and Part 1 of the full videos (the 5K):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come, but these things take time!



That was ridiculously amazing!!  I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@hauntedcity great video!


----------



## ANIM8R

I want to thank the person that posted the autographed medal in this thread (I think...though it might have been the Dopey thread). I haven't been able to find the original post.

I showed my wife (she ran the 5K) and made it her mission to get our medals signed by the characters on Monday. Being (ahem) a macho kinda guy, I was reluctant but we had a real fun time with the characters and the handlers.

Here's a pic!






If that doesn't work, here's the link: https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqWPka6o6QdLmhBkUmPbZTm45akO


----------



## IamTrike

hauntedcity said:


> Here's a teaser for the weekend!



Nice job with both videos.  I'm excited to see more. 



ANIM8R said:


> I want to thank the person that posted the autographed medal in this thread (I think...though it might have been the Dopey thread). I haven't been able to find the original post.
> 
> I showed my wife (she ran the 5K) and made it her mission to get our medals signed by the characters on Monday. Being (ahem) a macho kinda guy, I was reluctant but we had a real fun time with the characters and the handlers.
> 
> Here's a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that doesn't work, here's the link: https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqWPka6o6QdLmhBkUmPbZTm45akO



Now I have signed medal envy.  I remember seeing the post in the thread and thought it looked cool but I forgot to do it.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Finished my Trip Report if anyone is interested!

2018 Dopey Challenge Trip Report, Race Recaps, and a Coaching Recap

You'll have to read to find out where I finished in the overall placement of Dopey Challenge runners as well as my placement amongst Perfectly Dopey runners!


----------



## rteetz

Part 1 of my videos


----------



## LSUfan4444

Sitting at MCO about to head home and boy have I missed some action on this thread...in any event..stay warm and whodat!!!






I beat two close friends in the sprint finished, PR'ed but more importantly we just had a real good time. More fun then Ive ever had in any marathon.


----------



## hauntedcity

lhermiston said:


> Again, awesome! Is all of the video shot on your iPhone? What editing software do you use?



All done on iPhone and edited in iMovie on my Mac. 

I haven’t had time to start on the 10k video yet. I need another weekend!


----------



## hauntedcity

Baloo in MI said:


> This is awesome!  Looking forward to the rest.  Looks like you and your family had a wonderful time.  I got to run the 5K with my DD10 and it really was a memory I will treasure.  To run with your whole family, just so cool!



It was amazing getting to run with the whole family.  

Let's be honest here... we've had some ... less than enjoyable 5K experiences with the kids.    However, they were both great during the looooong, coooooold wait, and both of them LOVED running through Epcot.  It's restored my faith in the family fun run.


----------



## Baloo in MI

DopeyBadger said:


> Finished my Trip Report if anyone is interested!
> 
> 2018 Dopey Challenge Trip Report, Race Recaps, and a Coaching Recap
> 
> You'll have to read to find out where I finished in the overall placement of Dopey Challenge runners as well as my placement amongst Perfectly Dopey runners!




Looking forward to reading!  How do you get placement results for Dopey?  Not sure I can count as high as I would need to in order to find my place amongst the Dopeys but would be intersted in seeing anyway.


----------



## Baloo in MI

LSUfan4444 said:


> Sitting at MCO about to head home and boy have I missed some action on this thread...in any event..stay warm and whodat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat two close friends in the sprint finished, PR'ed but more importantly we just had a real good time. More fun then Ive ever had in any marathon.



Who Dat!?!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Baloo in MI said:


> Looking forward to reading!  How do you get placement results for Dopey?  Not sure I can count as high as I would need to in order to find my place amongst the Dopeys but would be intersted in seeing anyway.



@opusone put it together.  He's the wizard capable of transferring the Dopey Results in Excel based ranked results.


----------



## LilyJC

Wow, just wow.... I peeked at Ebay to see if any of the white Dopey hats were listed and saw a Dopey magnet currently at $100.  How much were they at the expo? Insanity! Also shocked by the full sets of medals being sold.


----------



## huskies90

huskies90 said:


> Is this how you contact them or is there a specific email address for the race?
> 
> https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/help-and-support/contact-us


I am so impressed with Disney. And if you knew me you would know how difficult it is for me to be impressed. I sent an email to photopass. Got a response that I would hear back in 7-10 days. About 4 hours later, my daughter’s character pics show up in her MDE. That is incredible customer service.

And a note about lessons learned. Her bib was on her right leg and clearly not visible. If you want pics, make sure your bib is in front and clearly visible.


----------



## rteetz

LilyJC said:


> Wow, just wow.... I peeked at Ebay to see if any of the white Dopey hats were listed and saw a Dopey magnet currently at $100.  How much were they at the expo? Insanity! Also shocked by the full sets of medals being sold.


The magnets were like $10ish I think?


----------



## LilyJC

rteetz said:


> The magnets were like $10ish I think?



Oh man! Missed opportunity I guess!


----------



## ANIM8R

Baloo in MI said:


> Looking forward to reading!  How do you get placement results for Dopey?  Not sure I can count as high as I would need to in order to find my place amongst the Dopeys but would be intersted in seeing anyway.



Somehow I finished 8,103rd out of 7,500 Dopeys. I guess I have to train more!


----------



## DopeyBadger

ANIM8R said:


> Somehow I finished 8,103rd out of 7,500 Dopeys. I guess I have to train more!



How'd that happen?


----------



## rteetz

Part 2!


----------



## dobball23

DopeyBadger said:


> @opusone put it together.  He's the wizard capable of transferring the Dopey Results in Excel based ranked results.



Do you or @opusone have a link to the results he put together?


----------



## DopeyBadger

dobball23 said:


> Do you or @opusone have a link to the results he put together?



I don't have any copy.  @opusone just messaged me the results a few days ago.


----------



## opusone

Baloo in MI said:


> Looking forward to reading!  How do you get placement results for Dopey?  Not sure I can count as high as I would need to in order to find my place amongst the Dopeys but would be intersted in seeing anyway.





dobball23 said:


> Do you or @opusone have a link to the results he put together?



Here are the unofficial Dopey rankings I put together: #1014


----------



## hauntedcity

The adventure continues in Part 2:  The 10K!

We also did Star Wars: Secrets of the Empire that day, but I didn't get any photos or video.    It was amazing, though, and I hope it's still around when we go back.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

I emailed Photopass and they cannot find either of my castle shots. What are the odds of losing both days?! I originally gave them general times when I stopped, but I went back to my GPS and calculated when I stopped down to the minute. I am hopeful they turn up next week.


----------



## TCB in FLA

Is anyone interested in one of the 25 years anniversary pins the CMs were wearing last weekend?  They were giving them out at the contemporary gift shop on Wednesday night, so I grabbed a couple extra. Turns out, my non-running friend did the same. No charge or anything, just PM me your address. I’ve got five extras.


----------



## ZellyB

hauntedcity said:


> The adventure continues in Part 2:  The 10K!
> 
> We also did Star Wars: Secrets of the Empire that day, but I didn't get any photos or video.    It was amazing, though, and I hope it's still around when we go back.



Another great video!


----------



## hauntedcity

Awwwwwww, yeah!  Let's explore the Half Marathon!






Unless the roads are so bad that I'm stuck at home tomorrow, it may be a few days before I can finish a video for the full marathon.


----------



## CherieFran

Finally going through all my Photopass
photos today and realized that I stopped for exactly 26 pictures during the marathon - how appropriate!
21 characters, castle, SSE, Mile 25, and my parents outside Beach Club. Can’t believe this was only a week ago. Seems like forever already.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

CherieFran said:


> Finally going through all my Photopass



Your (and others) pictures are great! Put a few animated characters in and they could be runDisney ads in Runners World.

I, on the other hand, look like a cadaver that died a painful death and was propped up in a hand-truck and pushed along the race course.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

They found my castle pictures! They look great too. I am so pleased and excited that I stopped so much during all the races. Looking back over the pictures is making it feel like being there again.


----------



## TeeterTots

nervous1sttimer said:


> They found my castle pictures! They look great too. I am so pleased and excited that I stopped so much during all the races. Looking back over the pictures is making it feel like being there again.


Glad to hear this! I still haven’t gotten any castle pics!


----------



## nervous1sttimer

TeeterTots said:


> Glad to hear this! I still haven’t gotten any castle pics!


Did you email them? For my half photo, you can only see the last two digits of my bib number, but the whole number is visible in my full marathon castle shot. I don’t know why they couldn’t find it the first time around. But they went back to look again for me - twice! I would definitely reach out, describe what you were wearing, and what time it would have been taken.

disneyphotopass_support@disneyworld.com


----------



## TeeterTots

nervous1sttimer said:


> Did you email them? For my half photo, you can only see the last two digits of my bib number, but the whole number is visible in my full marathon castle shot. I don’t know why they couldn’t find it the first time around. But they went back to look again for me - twice! I would definitely reach out, describe what you were wearing, and what time it would have been taken.
> 
> disneyphotopass_support@disneyworld.com


Thank you! Oh my goodness, I just realized I was still wearing my throw away hoodie! Zipped! Duh! We’ll see if time and outfit descriptions help!


----------



## mrsg00fy

nervous1sttimer said:


> Did you email them? For my half photo, you can only see the last two digits of my bib number, but the whole number is visible in my full marathon castle shot. I don’t know why they couldn’t find it the first time around. But they went back to look again for me - twice! I would definitely reach out, describe what you were wearing, and what time it would have been taken.
> 
> disneyphotopass_support@disneyworld.com


Thanks for this. I am still missing my 10k finish line photo and just emailed.


----------



## ZellyB

@CherieFran those pictures are so great!!


----------



## Barca33Runner

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Your (and others) pictures are great! Put a few animated characters in and they could be runDisney ads in Runners World.
> 
> I, on the other hand, look like a cadaver that died a painful death and was propped up in a hand-truck and pushed along the race course.



You’ve found the proper language to describe me as well. My pics from the marathon could be used in a “Why you should never run” pamphlet.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Barca33Runner said:


> You’ve found the proper language to describe me as well. My pics from the marathon could be used in a “Why you should never run” pamphlet.


I think some of mine from other races could beat yours.  

This marathon was the first time my husband took a bad picture.


----------



## rteetz

And Part 3 finale!


----------



## ANIM8R

CherieFran said:


> Finally going through all my Photopass
> photos today and realized that I stopped for exactly 26 pictures during the marathon - how appropriate!
> 21 characters, castle, SSE, Mile 25, and my parents outside Beach Club. Can’t believe this was only a week ago. Seems like forever already.
> 
> View attachment 294743 View attachment 294744 View attachment 294742



Nice pics...but I'm even more impressed by the time at the Mile 25 marker after all those picture stops! Well done!


----------



## CDKG

hauntedcity said:


> Awwwwwww, yeah!  Let's explore the Half Marathon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the roads are so bad that I'm stuck at home tomorrow, it may be a few days before I can finish a video for the full marathon.


The video running down Main Street literally brought tears to my eyes. Nothing compares to running at Disney, nothing!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@CherieFran and @LSUlakes great photos, character shots and finish line, respectivley!


----------



## Anisum

Barca33Runner said:


> You’ve found the proper language to describe me as well. My pics from the marathon could be used in a “Why you should never run” pamphlet.


That's my default running face. I find that if I see a photographer I have a 33% chance of a decent race photo. When I don't see them I make a really dumb face where half my mouth is open and half is closed.


----------



## hauntedcity

And here it is... my final recap video for Day 4: The 25th Running of the Walt Disney World Marathon!


----------



## evenstar

Did anyone post a pic of the Women's pre-order jacket? I didn't preorder since I wanted a Dopey specific one and was concerned it'd be a generic weekend one that couldn't be returned. I was at the expo late Wednesday afternoon and all the pink Dopey jackets were sold out except a couple 2XL, so disappointed.


----------



## Keels

evenstar said:


> Did anyone post a pic of the Women's pre-order jacket? I didn't preorder since I wanted a Dopey specific one and was concerned it'd be a generic weekend one that couldn't be returned. I was at the expo late Wednesday afternoon and all the pink Dopey jackets were sold out except a couple 2XL, so disappointed.



I got it:



I like last year’s better because it had Dopey on the front so it LOOKED like a Dopey jacket (and meant I didn’t need to buy one), but whatever. At least it’s not those creepy sneakers from years ago.

ETA: Also, I’m pretty sure I lost it already because I don’t remember seeing it when I packed this morning. Womp


----------



## Barca33Runner

Posted the first part of my trip report. It's in my journal at the end, I'm not great at linking to particular posts. Will be adding more in the next few days.


----------



## LSUlakes

Sailormoon2 said:


> @CherieFran and @LSUlakes great photos, character shots and finish line, respectivley!



I think you tagged me by accident. Not a problem, just wanted to let you know.


----------



## evenstar

Keels said:


> I got it:
> 
> View attachment 295307
> 
> I like last year’s better because it had Dopey on the front so it LOOKED like a Dopey jacket (and meant I didn’t need to buy one), but whatever. At least it’s not those creepy sneakers from years ago.
> 
> ETA: Also, I’m pretty sure I lost it already because I don’t remember seeing it when I packed this morning. Womp


Thanks @Keels for posting a pic. I hope you find it when you're unpacking, would be a shame to have lost it!


----------



## dburg30

I dont have the post race rundisney background photo with my goofy/dopey/full medals.  I know my finish time, know what time I got on the bus, and looked thru about 100 pages of photos at the photo pass counter in MK.. None to be found   So sad about that.  If they couldnt find them Tuesday, I cant believe all the cameras hadnt been uploaded at that point.   So guess I wont have that picture.


----------



## Nole95

Just read that the new arena they just opened at WWOS will be hosting the runDisney Health & Fitness Expos starting with Princess Weekend.

It would be nice if they can figure out a way to set up two merchandise areas again for RD merchandise.  Maybe one in the HP Field House and another in the Visa center.  Anything to try and reduce the Wednesday mess that happened this year during marathon weekend.


----------



## rteetz

Nole95 said:


> Just read that the new arena they just opened at WWOS will be hosting the runDisney Health & Fitness Expos starting with Princess Weekend.
> 
> It would be nice if they can figure out a way to set up two merchandise areas again for RD merchandise.  Maybe one in the HP Field House and another in the Visa center.  Anything to try and reduce the Wednesday mess that happened this year during marathon weekend.


Yeah I am interested to see how they use the new venue. Its the largest of them all I think?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

rteetz said:


> And Part 3 finale!



Great job!

Evidently I slept through a lot of the marathon course, because I never saw any of that. Or my eyes were closed in a grimace of pain.

I wanted *not *to be jealous of you Dopey's, but now I am.


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> Also ... was this before or AFTER @croach forgot about me??


 I don't think @croach forgot about you...think he wanted to test out the drink first to make sure it was good.


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> I don't think @croach forgot about you...think he wanted to test out the drink first to make sure it was good.



Fair enough! I did ask him to not get me anything gross!!


----------



## Desdemona924

Nole95 said:


> Just read that the new arena they just opened at WWOS will be hosting the runDisney Health & Fitness Expos starting with Princess Weekend.
> 
> It would be nice if they can figure out a way to set up two merchandise areas again for RD merchandise.  Maybe one in the HP Field House and another in the Visa center.  Anything to try and reduce the Wednesday mess that happened this year during marathon weekend.



Not sure if it's true or not, but part of the reason for mess this year on Wednesday was because the expo was supposed to be in the bigger venue this year, but it wasn't ready yet for some reason. So there was some scrambling. Again, I don't know how true it is, but it I hope there's some truth so everyone doing Dopey doesn't have to go through that mess again in 2019.


----------



## cavepig

Here's the link to my photos, the first ones are of the HALF in case anyone is in one, we watched kind of the end of the race & should have taken more but got caught up watching.  Then the next ones are of the Marathon course. If you see yourself & want it bigger just message me.  Nothing amazing but thought I'd share
http://www.aatphoto.com/WDWJan18/


----------



## DISRNR1000

I called photopass to look for my missing photos at the finish. They found a few that were not good - a lot of runners blocking me. All the finish line photos appear to be taken from only one angle, like they came from the same camera taken seconds apart. My husband who finished at a different time has pics from many different angles. So it seems as if in my case some photographers had their cameras off.    Or perhaps there are some still to be uploaded (wishful thinking here).


----------



## LSUfan4444

Done with my race video as well...enjoy

We left late, got caught in horrific traffic on marathon morning and never made it to corral A (had to start with B) but had an absolute blast with two great friends.

3:51 and change with an easy .50 mile over with all the goofing off

More fun over 26.2 miles then I'e ever had (4th Disney Marathon)


----------



## cavepig

LSUfan4444 said:


> Done with my race video as well...enjoy
> 
> We left late, got caught in horrific traffic on marathon morning and never made it to corral A (had to start with B) but had an absolute blast with two great friends.
> 
> 3:51 and change with an easy .50 mile over with all the goofing off
> 
> More fun over 26.2 miles then I'e ever had (4th Disney Marathon)


  You weren't the only to not make it corral A...I was in C and saw so many people dashing up to it last minute or a lot were jumping in B or our corral over the railings, it was actually comical from my viewpoint.  I had a .5 mile over on my Garmin too.  Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## LSUfan4444

In hindsight, it actually worked out great.

We hit the bus about 4:05 am (from the Boardwalk) and by 4:25 we had not even made it to the bridge next to the Speedway. At that point I started to get a little nervous. Then, two police vehicles passed us (driving on the median) and within in minutes traffic was moving freely. By the time we made it to gear drop, got undressed and walked to the corrals it was like 5:25 so we started to run. The good news was we got to spend almost an hour on a heated bus rather than in the cold but I hated jumping into a corral where people had been patiently waiting for quite a while. 

I pled my case to a volunteer that it would be better to let those who missed the A corral to go "between" other waves but my plea went unresolved.

All ended well and our first couple miles were alot slower than we wanted but it didn't damper my day. Still had a blast.


----------



## Chaitali

I'm working from home today with the snow so I'm going to try to catch up on everyone's recaps and videos!  I also got my blog post up with my race recap.  http://runningandenjoying.blogspot.com/2018/01/2018-disney-world-marathon-recap.html


----------



## SheHulk

Chaitali said:


> I'm working from home today with the snow so I'm going to try to catch up on everyone's recaps and videos!  I also got my blog post up with my race recap.  http://runningandenjoying.blogspot.com/2018/01/2018-disney-world-marathon-recap.html


Just read your recap! I'm so happy you decided to try again and I'll be watching your progress and cheering you on.


----------



## SheHulk

LSUfan4444 said:


> Done with my race video as well...enjoy
> 
> We left late, got caught in horrific traffic on marathon morning and never made it to corral A (had to start with B) but had an absolute blast with two great friends.
> 
> 3:51 and change with an easy .50 mile over with all the goofing off
> 
> More fun over 26.2 miles then I'e ever had (4th Disney Marathon)


Oh my gosh this video was so much fun! I want to run with you guys! (Can you slow down maybe 3-4 minutes/mile or so?  )


----------



## rootbeerkid

This post may reflect a wisdom deficiency. This is probably the only audience that would appreciate it. I hope it provides some levity to your day. I hope.

Below is a Photopass picture taken during the half at the castle exit.  The left side could be poster for RunDisney - two friends (sisters?), smiling, colorful attire (Anna and Elsa?), enjoying the run, arm in arm. The right side reflects something much different. What in the world is that old man thinking? Is he being chased? Is he falling over? He looks startled or disturbed.

Regardless, I probably ruined it for the girls. Maybe they can crop me out. I guess I need to be more conscientious and accommodating to others for key photopass locations. 

​


----------



## Dis5150

rootbeerkid said:


> This post may reflect a wisdom deficiency. This is probably the only audience that would appreciate it. I hope it provides some levity to your day. I hope.
> 
> Below is a Photopass picture taken during the half at the castle exit.  The left side could be poster for RunDisney - two friends (sisters?), smiling, colorful attire (Anna and Elsa?), enjoying the run, arm in arm. The right side reflects something much different. What in the world is that old man thinking? Is he being chased? Is he falling over? He looks startled or disturbed.
> 
> Regardless, I probably ruined it for the girls. Maybe they can crop me out. I guess I need to be more conscientious and accommodating to others for key photopass locations.
> 
> 
> View attachment 295981​



Haha! That photo is perfect! Unfortunately I have a few like that too!


----------



## Chaitali

@SheHulk Thanks!  I love how supportive this board is and a large part of why I'm deciding to try again is the comments from other runners here


----------



## cavepig

@rootbeerkid that is priceless, if you showed up in my photopass photo with the expression I would think it was amazing, you didn't ruin anything, I love your photo!



@Chaitali Great recap, so sorry you didn't get to finish, but you gave it your all and when your body (knee) says nope there isn't much you can do sometimes.  What's crazy is your pace was faster than so many who still got to finish but had that corral advantage.  Love your attitude to about it and looks like you had fun!  Great trampoline guys shot too!


----------



## baxter24

@Chaitali - just read your blog post and I think it’s awesome that’s you are going to give it another shot!


----------



## bellrae

Photopass found my castle photos, and much quicker than I anticipated (they had them added to my MDR about 24hours after I emailed). Sadly though neither my half nor full castle photo are any good!


----------



## kski907

@rootbeerkid you weren't the only one.  I must claim the one on the right is one of my troop.  Are we shouting with excitement or about to hurl?  Must have been something about Half and MK


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUfan4444 said:


> Done with my race video as well...enjoy
> 
> We left late, got caught in horrific traffic on marathon morning and never made it to corral A (had to start with B) but had an absolute blast with two great friends.
> 
> 3:51 and change with an easy .50 mile over with all the goofing off
> 
> More fun over 26.2 miles then I'e ever had (4th Disney Marathon)


Thanks for sharing! I think you guys passed me somewhere between AK and MK. If not, I was passed by another group of 3 guys having a lot of fun.


----------



## GollyGadget

rootbeerkid said:


> This post may reflect a wisdom deficiency. This is probably the only audience that would appreciate it. I hope it provides some levity to your day. I hope.
> 
> Below is a Photopass picture taken during the half at the castle exit.  The left side could be poster for RunDisney - two friends (sisters?), smiling, colorful attire (Anna and Elsa?), enjoying the run, arm in arm. The right side reflects something much different. What in the world is that old man thinking? Is he being chased? Is he falling over? He looks startled or disturbed.
> 
> Regardless, I probably ruined it for the girls. Maybe they can crop me out. I guess I need to be more conscientious and accommodating to others for key photopass locations.
> 
> View attachment 295981​


How funny! I think you're improving the photo.


----------



## cavepig

Anyone see anyone do anything really crazy or unique on course for the marathon (or half even)?   I love hearing about the unique things people did since I'm too scared to break from running with just character stops so often, hahaha.

and here's my video, it's basically just course stuff & shaky but the army man at 7:36 is pretty good.


----------



## camaker

cavepig said:


> Anyone see anyone do anything really crazy or unique on course for the marathon (or half even)?   I love hearing about the unique things people did since I'm too scared to break from running with just character stops so often, hahaha.
> 
> and here's my video, it's basically just course stuff & shaky but the army man at 7:36 is pretty good.



I enjoyed having the wild turkeys come out of the woods to spectate up close and personal during the marathon. Haven't seen that happen before!


----------



## rteetz

I had a crazy lady on a ECV cut through the course in DHS. She literally could have seriously hurt someone.


----------



## TeeterTots

camaker said:


> I enjoyed having the wild turkeys come out of the woods to spectate up close and personal during the marathon. Haven't seen that happen before!



I'm embarrassed to admit I know how to "turkey call" so as I ran by them I started calling them and the runners around me were very impressed that we were conversing! Lol


----------



## TeeterTots

I'll add I'm quite jealous of the ease some men had jumping of course into the bushes for a quick pee.


----------



## kski907

I leap frogged with a guy in a full on heavy weight stitch suit, that I couldn't believe kept the thing on the whole time.  I had to ask by the boardwalk how he wasn't dying of the heat.  He said he felt great and that he was proud he kept the hood up the whole time too.  I would have passed out.  That was probably the most unique.

I did however encounter some things that put the nerves on edge.  At mile 2 of the marathon there was a runner down surrounded by bike attendants.  Appeared she tripped over a lane reflectors and went down hard by the conversation in passing.  Then there was an ambulance headed into MK as I was headed out at mile 6.  Left me with an eerie feeling for awhile.


----------



## PrincessV

+1 for wild turkey spectators - that was fun and unexpected!

On Osceola, I saw spectators on the wrong side of the road, _standing in the moving traffic lane._ A couple WDW buses came awfully close to taking them out.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

cavepig said:


> Anyone see anyone do anything really crazy or unique on course for the marathon (or half even)?



I saw a woman take a hard fall approaching MK. She was either part of or got tangled up in a Galloway group. It was in a tight 'S' turn where it was hard to maintain your lane. I hope she was alright.

Other than that, I saw the usual craziness of runners cutting across the course at a 90 degree angle to either get to a restroom, photo stop, or mile marker. During the half, I collided with a small female runner cutting across the course. Luckily I was able to catch her before she went down. Neither one of us seemed worse for wear.


----------



## PCFriar80

cavepig said:


> Anyone see anyone do anything really crazy or unique on course for the marathon (or half even)?


Nothing crazy or unique, but in the half I did see what appeared to be 3 runners cutting the cones on the hair-pin turnaround after mile 11 as you head up the ramp to mile 12 before entering Epcot.  It was pretty obvious what they were doing.  It's probably a savings of 50 - 60 yards if that, but it just irked me.


----------



## rteetz

kski907 said:


> I leap frogged with a guy in a full on heavy weight stitch suit, that I couldn't believe kept the thing on the whole time. I had to ask by the boardwalk how he wasn't dying of the heat. He said he felt great and that he was proud he kept the hood up the whole time too. I would have passed out. That was probably the most unique.


I saw someone on course in like a full winter jacket and thick pants. I was thinking they had to be so hot inside. I was hot just in my long sleeve shirt.


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> Nothing crazy or unique, but in the half I did see what appeared to be 3 runners cutting the cones on the hair-pin turnaround after mile 11 as you head up the ramp to mile 12 before entering Epcot.  It was pretty obvious what they were doing.  It's probably a savings of 50 - 60 yards if that, but it just irked me.


I saw that too and was just like why?


----------



## Anisum

Half of my marathon finish photos were with some guy's arm in front of my face. I have some great ones luckily but that bummed me out. It happens when there's so many people on the course.


----------



## JeffW

I dropped my gloves in the middle of the TTC parking lot while swapping out layers.  Had to duck outside the cones and run upstream trying to figure out where they were (my hands have real problems with cold, so there was no way I was finishing the marathon without them).  I finally spotted them in the middle of the lane about 200 yards back, so I was one of those obnoxious people playing Frogger cutting across people to pick them up.  Sorry to anyone I cut off!


----------



## Dis5150

I missed the 5k timing mat at the half marathon but luckily a nice lady yelled out and told my daughter that I had missed it. I was on the right side of the course so I went off the course and ran back and crossed the mat. What a bummer that would have been to miss! Thanks to the lady dressed as Nemo, whoever you are!


----------



## PCFriar80

@rootbeerkid and @kski907 ....and I had a lot of runners taking selfies with me!  I think I'm smiling, but not sure if I'm happy!


----------



## jAcKs_x0

opusone said:


> Here are the unofficial Dopey rankings I put together: #1014



Thanks for doing this!!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I'm loving these videos and TRs, guys!  It will take me a while to get through them all and I look forward to enjoying each one!  I'm going to try and do a TR for marathon weekend, but I'm not sure if I'll find the time.


----------



## ZellyB

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> I'm loving these videos and TRs, guys!  It will take me a while to get through them all and I look forward to enjoying each one!  I'm going to try and do a TR for marathon weekend, but I'm not sure if I'll find the time.



You need to find time.


----------



## Andie16

rootbeerkid said:


> This post may reflect a wisdom deficiency. This is probably the only audience that would appreciate it. I hope it provides some levity to your day. I hope.
> 
> Below is a Photopass picture taken during the half at the castle exit.  The left side could be poster for RunDisney - two friends (sisters?), smiling, colorful attire (Anna and Elsa?), enjoying the run, arm in arm. The right side reflects something much different. What in the world is that old man thinking? Is he being chased? Is he falling over? He looks startled or disturbed.
> 
> Regardless, I probably ruined it for the girls. Maybe they can crop me out. I guess I need to be more conscientious and accommodating to others for key photopass locations.
> 
> View attachment 295981​



LOL. I totally ruined someone's castle photo too. A few people turned left off the path and a volunteer was shouting something, and I panicked trying to figure out where to go. If the person whose photo I ruined is reading this, my apologies!


----------



## Andie16

kski907 said:


> I leap frogged with a guy in a full on heavy weight stitch suit, that I couldn't believe kept the thing on the whole time.  I had to ask by the boardwalk how he wasn't dying of the heat.  He said he felt great and that he was proud he kept the hood up the whole time too.  I would have passed out.  That was probably the most unique.
> 
> I did however encounter some things that put the nerves on edge.  At mile 2 of the marathon there was a runner down surrounded by bike attendants.  Appeared she tripped over a lane reflectors and went down hard by the conversation in passing.  Then there was an ambulance headed into MK as I was headed out at mile 6.  Left me with an eerie feeling for awhile.



If we are talking about the same girl, she fell just in front of me. She was running along and suddenly took a hard, rolling fall. The poor girl jumped back up and started running again, but she had friends with her checking on her and convincing her to stop and get checked out.  I can totally see how that could happen, it was so dark.  I had stumbled a bit on one of the lane markers just a few minutes before.


----------



## kski907

Andie16 said:


> If we are talking about the same girl, she fell just in front of me. She was running along and suddenly took a hard, rolling fall. The poor girl jumped back up and started running again, but she had friends with her checking on her and convincing her to stop and get checked out.  I can totally see how that could happen, it was so dark.  I had stumbled a bit on one of the lane markers just a few minutes before.



Could be, hope all were okay.  They were definitely not as hellacious as the lane markers at DL races but definitely concerning. I spent alot of time running looking at my feet in that section.


----------



## rteetz

The Walt Disney World Marathon: 25th Running


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Great article @rteetz 

Dang, I get jealous every time I see the Dopey medal.


----------



## Dis5150

rteetz said:


> The Walt Disney World Marathon: 25th Running



Great article Ryan!


----------



## rteetz

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Great article @rteetz
> 
> Dang, I get jealous every time I see the Dopey medal.



Thanks! I love the Dopey medal but I really like the marathon medal from this year too. 



Dis5150 said:


> Great article Ryan!



Thanks!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> The Walt Disney World Marathon: 25th Running



Nice article! I like the way you through in the part of about people getting on the rides, but you forgot to mention the appeal of the various bars and beverages to be found along the way.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Nice article! I like the way you through in the part of about people getting on the rides, but you forgot to mention the appeal of the various bars and beverages to be found along the way.


That's part of my next article Food and Beverage to get you through the WDW Marathon


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Great article @rteetz 

So yesterday, I stupidly forgot to take my Princess Half car magnet and WDW marathon magnet off my car before I went through a car wash.  When I got home I saw that both had been washed away!  I immediately called the carwash, but they said they couldn't find them!  I knew you guys would get my sadness about this.


----------



## jennamfeo

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Great article @rteetz
> 
> So yesterday, I stupidly forgot to take my Princess Half car magnet and WDW marathon magnet off my car before I went through a car wash.  When I got home I saw that both had been washed away!  I immediately called the carwash, but they said they couldn't find them!  I knew you guys would my sadness about this.


I was JUST thinking about this yesterday when I noticed how dirty my car was and was like "mental note take off your C2C magnet when you get it washed." 

I'm sorry you lost yours!!!


----------



## rteetz

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Great article @rteetz
> 
> So yesterday, I stupidly forgot to take my Princess Half car magnet and WDW marathon magnet off my car before I went through a car wash.  When I got home I saw that both had been washed away!  I immediately called the carwash, but they said they couldn't find them!  I knew you guys would get my sadness about this.


Oh man that sucks. I had that happen with my antenna topper that I forgot about.


----------



## cavepig

Going through my photos closer & my castle photos are funny, I have good ones luckily, but what's strange it there's a lady behind me in 2, then all of sudden she's ahead of me with arms out...I don't even remember her rushing ahead of me at the time.

Great article @rteetz!  I know someone who tried to do Test Track but it was down, I wonder if anyone got on it.  Rides just sounds so risky to me, but love seeing others do them.



disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Great article @rteetz
> 
> So yesterday, I stupidly forgot to take my Princess Half car magnet and WDW marathon magnet off my car before I went through a car wash.  When I got home I saw that both had been washed away!  I immediately called the carwash, but they said they couldn't find them!  I knew you guys would get my sadness about this.


Oh no, I'm so sorry, that is sad!


----------



## lilmc

Had to rearrange and hang another bar, but the Dopey medals are up!


----------



## ZellyB

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Great article @rteetz
> 
> So yesterday, I stupidly forgot to take my Princess Half car magnet and WDW marathon magnet off my car before I went through a car wash.  When I got home I saw that both had been washed away!  I immediately called the carwash, but they said they couldn't find them!  I knew you guys would get my sadness about this.



NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## lilmc

As the pedicure grows out and toe nails at risk are revealed #runningDopeyproblems


----------



## Dis5150

Just heard back from runDisney and they are sending me my Goofy medal I didn’t get after the marathon!


----------



## JClimacus

I missed Marathon Weekend due to the weather, but I just got my Goofy shirts in the mail. Thanks runDisney!


----------



## wdwjoe13

Just catching up from the race weekend.  Here are my highlights and lowlights:
-The cold was stunk for having 4 kids trying to get some vacation time.  Especially the Wednesday 35 degree downpour.
-I actually bought pants in Omaha to go to Florida for vacation-crazy.  And ran in pants for the first time in a couple of years.  
-Made RunDisney twitter during the 5k while posing with Jiminy Cricket!
-Really enjoyed the 10k, but was trying to take it easy since I wasn't confident in how the marathon would go since I didn't get a true Dopey simulation weekend in.
-Ran the half with my wife.  She gave birth 5 months ago and was able to train and get it done in 2:24 even with picture stops.  She is a champ!
-This was the 11 year anniversary of our first RunDisney race and 10 year anniversary of my first marathon.
-Met Lee Hoedl, who makes great youtube videos of Marathon weekend, on marathon morning.  I thanked him for the inspiration I always get from the videos.
-Loved the Sport beans.  Can't believe they ran out-that is poor planning.
-I actually enjoy the Bear Island Road portion of the course.  Especially this year.
-Tried to take a selfie with the extinct attraction ride vehicles.  Wish they had a photographer out there.
-LOVED Hathaway Brown and Otis Wren from Adventurers Club.  Kungaloosh! Either that or Oswald was my favorite photo stop
-Entering AK, I noticed my phone was down to 19% battery life.  So, I had to turn it off.  Then it ran out and I lost ability to tell my wife I was ahead of schedule.
-I called her using a volunteers phone (thanks to him!).  We typically like seeing the kids around mile 16, 20 and 23.  Great boosts at the end of the race.  I asked for her to be at exit of DHS only.  Unfortunately, I beat her there.  I got a little emotional missing them, but told her I would see her at finish line instead. 
-Finished in 4:07.  Back in the summer I was hoping to top my PR.  Training wasn't great with new baby and back issues, so I was 20 minutes short, but happy with it.  The main goal was to run the whole time and enjoy the last 6 miles.  Mission accomplished!
-Overall a fun week, but tiring. Congrats to all other participants!


----------



## cavepig

Anyone order the FINISHER Jacket from Disney shop  online, today's the last day?  https://www.shopdisney.com/mickey-m...sher-jacket-for-women-limited-release-1464723

I'm not sure on sizing even with the chart, maybe it's a sign not to order it.  Anyone have tips if this style runs small or large (I always hear they run small, never bought one).  Like if normally I get Mediums in stuff would that work in these or should I size up.  I just don't know...


----------



## ZellyB

cavepig said:


> Anyone order the FINISHER Jacket from Disney shop  online, today's the last day?  https://www.shopdisney.com/mickey-m...sher-jacket-for-women-limited-release-1464723
> 
> I'm not sure on sizing even with the chart, maybe it's a sign not to order it.  Anyone have tips if this style runs small or large (I always hear they run small, never bought one).  Like if normally I get Mediums in stuff would that work in these or should I size up.  I just don't know...



I ordered but don’t have it yet so not much help. Seems like we should have had it by now though. I guess I should check on it.


----------



## FlashAM7

cavepig said:


> Anyone order the FINISHER Jacket from Disney shop  online, today's the last day?  https://www.shopdisney.com/mickey-m...sher-jacket-for-women-limited-release-1464723
> 
> I'm not sure on sizing even with the chart, maybe it's a sign not to order it.  Anyone have tips if this style runs small or large (I always hear they run small, never bought one).  Like if normally I get Mediums in stuff would that work in these or should I size up.  I just don't know...


I ordered it. Says it takes 6-8 weeks to ship though. Maybe I'll get it by next year's marathon lol.


----------



## FlashAM7

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Great article @rteetz
> 
> So yesterday, I stupidly forgot to take my Princess Half car magnet and WDW marathon magnet off my car before I went through a car wash.  When I got home I saw that both had been washed away!  I immediately called the carwash, but they said they couldn't find them!  I knew you guys would get my sadness about this.


This is why I switched to putting them on my fridge lol. Even though they are cheap, those magnets mean a lot to me and I'd hate to lose them.


----------



## hauntedcity

cavepig said:


> Anyone order the FINISHER Jacket from Disney shop  online, today's the last day?  https://www.shopdisney.com/mickey-m...sher-jacket-for-women-limited-release-1464723
> 
> I'm not sure on sizing even with the chart, maybe it's a sign not to order it.  Anyone have tips if this style runs small or large (I always hear they run small, never bought one).  Like if normally I get Mediums in stuff would that work in these or should I size up.  I just don't know...



I know what you mean about sizes.  I usually wear a men's XL, but I'm worried about not being able to swap out for a different size, so I ordered an XXL.  I figure it's better to have something too big that I can use as a (non-running) jacket, rather than have something too small.


----------



## drummerwife

cavepig said:


> Anyone order the FINISHER Jacket from Disney shop  online, today's the last day?  https://www.shopdisney.com/mickey-m...sher-jacket-for-women-limited-release-1464723
> 
> I'm not sure on sizing even with the chart, maybe it's a sign not to order it.  Anyone have tips if this style runs small or large (I always hear they run small, never bought one).  Like if normally I get Mediums in stuff would that work in these or should I size up.  I just don't know...


I ordered one. I used the measurements from the preorder jacket (laying flat) which is a large. The measurements lined up with a medium finishers jacket so that’s what I ordered.


----------



## cavepig

I think they are waiting to make/ship the Finisher jackets till after the deadline of today, since it's like a preorder made to order thing maybe.



hauntedcity said:


> I know what you mean about sizes.  I usually wear a men's XL, but I'm worried about not being able to swap out for a different size, so I ordered an XXL.  I figure it's better to have something too big that I can use as a (non-running) jacket, rather than have something too small.


Exactly... It has to be where I can where stuff under it so a little too big is better than too tight...Gotta love that skit!



drummerwife said:


> I ordered one. I used the measurements from the preorder jacket (laying flat) which is a large. The measurements lined up with a medium finishers jacket so that’s what I ordered.


Did you order the Women's cut then?  Is the Preoder pretty fitted? Thanks!


----------



## drummerwife

cavepig said:


> Did you order the Women's cut then? Is the Preoder pretty fitted? Thanks!


Yes to both questions. I’ve found the preorder jackets are always more fitted then I like which is why I always order a large in them. I hope this helps.


----------



## cavepig

drummerwife said:


> Yes to both questions. I’ve found the preorder jackets are always more fitted then I like which is why I always order a large in them. I hope this helps.


Yes, thank you so much!


----------



## Baloo in MI

hauntedcity said:


> I know what you mean about sizes.  I usually wear a men's XL, but I'm worried about not being able to swap out for a different size, so I ordered an XXL.  I figure it's better to have something too big that I can use as a (non-running) jacket, rather than have something too small.



Tommy Boy!!!!!    I will admit to loving that movie!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My husbands recap is done in the dining report.   Now just to wait a month until princess!


----------



## rteetz

Some numbers from WDW Marathon weekend 

http://www.runkarlarun.com/2018/01/04/2018-walt-disney-world-marathon-by-the-numbers/

That Dopey number is wrong though right? There were more than 2800 Dopey runners.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Some numbers from WDW Marathon weekend
> 
> http://www.runkarlarun.com/2018/01/04/2018-walt-disney-world-marathon-by-the-numbers/
> 
> That Dopey number is wrong though right? There were more than 2800 Dopey runners.



My "back of the napkin" calculation has close to 7700 *finishers* based on a scan of the results link.


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> My "back of the napkin" calculation has close to 7700 *finishers* based on a scan of the results link.


Yep. No idea where they got that 2800 number from.


----------



## SheHulk

rteetz said:


> Yep. No idea where they got that 2800 number from.


It says 7800 now, must have been a typo.


----------



## rteetz

SheHulk said:


> It says 7800 now, must have been a typo.


That’s because I commented that it was wrong


----------



## cburnett11

I’d love to find a 2018 Marathon car magnet for my daughter in law... it was her first marathon. They had none at the expo when we went and I haven’t seen them online.  She really wants one. Does anyone have any idea where I might be able to find one?  Thanks


----------



## LilyJC

cburnett11 said:


> I’d love to find a 2018 Marathon car magnet for my daughter in law... it was her first marathon. They had none at the expo when we went and I haven’t seen them online.  She really wants one. Does anyone have any idea where I might be able to find one?  Thanks



eBay might be your best bet....
https://m.ebay.com/itm/WDW-2018-Wal...511778?hash=item4b35581362:g:iScAAOSwUg9aY9p~


----------



## cburnett11

LilyJC said:


> eBay might be your best bet....
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/WDW-2018-Wal...511778?hash=item4b35581362:g:iScAAOSwUg9aY9p~



Thanks I’ll keep looking there.  That is pretty close, but I’m specifically looking for the 26.2 magnet from this year.


----------



## ANIM8R

cburnett11 said:


> Thanks I’ll keep looking there.  That is pretty close, but I’m specifically looking for the 26.2 magnet from this year.



If you're looking for the non-race-specific runDisney magnet, check the Disney Store online AFTER the Princess weekend. They keep the same design the entire calendar year and I'm guessing they'll re-stock the Disney store after the next race weekend.   https://www.shopdisney.com/search?query=marathon    Right now it looks like they have all EXCEPT for the 26.2. Sorry.

If you're looking for a marathon weekend-specific magnet then, as @LilyJC said, eBay is your best bet...maybe a Disney outlet store also (if you're near one).


----------



## Dis5150

We didn't get into the expo until late and all the Dopey stuff was sold out so no Dopey magnet for me. And I refuse to pay the ridiculous ebay prices for one. But it was my first Dopey so I am thinking of making my own? Would anyone be willing to make a color copy of theirs for me? I can laminate it and attach it to a sheet of magnet paper cut in the ear shape. Not the same but I'm getting desperate lol!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Dis5150 said:


> ...so no Dopey magnet for me...



Just a thought: get an older one and don't worry about/cover up the year.

http://www.yourwdwstore.net/Disney-Mini-Ears-Magnet--WDW-Marathon--486-RunDisney-2014_p_25121.html


----------



## kski907

Dis5150 said:


> We didn't get into the expo until late and all the Dopey stuff was sold out so no Dopey magnet for me. And I refuse to pay the ridiculous ebay prices for one. But it was my first Dopey so I am thinking of making my own? Would anyone be willing to make a color copy of theirs for me? I can laminate it and attach it to a sheet of magnet paper cut in the ear shape. Not the same but I'm getting desperate lol!



I can definitely give this a try for you.  I will scan when I get home this afternoon and try to PM you a file that might print better than posting on here.  FYI I also have all but the 5K as that was sold out.  So if you would like any of the others let me know.


----------



## Dis5150

kski907 said:


> I can definitely give this a try for you.  I will scan when I get home this afternoon and try to PM you a file that might print better than posting on here.  FYI I also have all but the 5K as that was sold out.  So if you would like any of the others let me know.



Thank you! Mostly I just want Dopey, so thanks! Now I am excited to try making one.


----------



## acefields23

Z-Knight said:


> 1 of 5 - Character and Mile Marker Pics (I ran slow today to save for tomorrow - so my times suck) View attachment 292682



Hey that's me dressed as Vacation Genie! My sister ran it with me and our sole purpose was to get this pic:


----------



## kski907

Dis5150 said:


> Thank you! Mostly I just want Dopey, so thanks! Now I am excited to try making one.



Okay so I am new to this PM thing.  I think I just sent the scans to you.  Let me know, and hope they work


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Just a thought: get an older one and don't worry about/cover up the year.
> 
> http://www.yourwdwstore.net/Disney-Mini-Ears-Magnet--WDW-Marathon--486-RunDisney-2014_p_25121.html





Dis5150 said:


> Thank you! Mostly I just want Dopey, so thanks! Now I am excited to try making one.



I'll second this suggestion.  I have 2 Dopey magnets from the "Dopey that wasn't" last year. I decided to use one of them since I like the design better and the color works better with my car. I'm going back and forth deciding whether I care enough about the year to ask DW to make a cover and replacement year out of vinyl on her Cricut.


----------



## Dis5150

Double post, sorry!


----------



## Dis5150

kski907 said:


> Okay so I am new to this PM thing.  I think I just sent the scans to you.  Let me know, and hope they work


I got it and replied! Thank you!


----------



## cavepig

Not sure if anyone else has seen this link, but someone put up a ton of pics as we ran on the boardwalk path, didn't find me, but maybe you'll find yourself -

http://www.5starphotos.net/Marathons/2018/2018-WDW-Marathon-Weekend/


----------



## TeeterTots

cavepig said:


> Not sure if anyone else has seen this link, but someone put up a ton of pics as we ran on the boardwalk path, didn't find me, but maybe you'll find yourself -
> 
> http://www.5starphotos.net/Marathons/2018/2018-WDW-Marathon-Weekend/


Thanks! Found me!


----------



## SheHulk

cavepig said:


> Not sure if anyone else has seen this link, but someone put up a ton of pics as we ran on the boardwalk path, didn't find me, but maybe you'll find yourself -
> 
> http://www.5starphotos.net/Marathons/2018/2018-WDW-Marathon-Weekend/


I found myself too! I expected to look a lot rougher than I actually did given how far into the race it is. I'm smiling in the photo.


----------



## IamTrike

cavepig said:


> Not sure if anyone else has seen this link, but someone put up a ton of pics as we ran on the boardwalk path, didn't find me, but maybe you'll find yourself -
> 
> http://www.5starphotos.net/Marathons/2018/2018-WDW-Marathon-Weekend/


Thanks I found my group.  Based on our faces we didn't realize there was a camera there.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

SheHulk said:


> I found myself too! I expected to look a lot rougher than I actually did given how far into the race it is. I'm smiling in the photo.



I found me too and had the exact same thought. Thanks @cavepig !


----------



## Anisum

cavepig said:


> Not sure if anyone else has seen this link, but someone put up a ton of pics as we ran on the boardwalk path, didn't find me, but maybe you'll find yourself -
> 
> http://www.5starphotos.net/Marathons/2018/2018-WDW-Marathon-Weekend/


I am in the blurry background of a photo! I would not have found myself if the pattern on my #purple pants wasn't specific.


----------



## MissLiss279

Anisum said:


> I am in the blurry background of a photo! I would not have found myself if the pattern on my #purple pants wasn't specific.


Same here. I was hoping for a good one, since my only Photopass pictures from the marathon are from the finish line (which I’m glad I got because one of them is one of my all time favorite race pictures).


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> Not sure if anyone else has seen this link, but someone put up a ton of pics as we ran on the boardwalk path, didn't find me, but maybe you'll find yourself -
> 
> http://www.5starphotos.net/Marathons/2018/2018-WDW-Marathon-Weekend/


I found me!

There is a good one of @disneydaydreamer33 

I saw some other Disers spread throughout as well.


----------



## gjramsey

cavepig said:


> Not sure if anyone else has seen this link, but someone put up a ton of pics as we ran on the boardwalk path, didn't find me, but maybe you'll find yourself -
> 
> http://www.5starphotos.net/Marathons/2018/2018-WDW-Marathon-Weekend/



Thanks for the link.  Looks like they got out there a little bit after I went by.


----------



## Baloo in MI

cavepig said:


> Not sure if anyone else has seen this link, but someone put up a ton of pics as we ran on the boardwalk path, didn't find me, but maybe you'll find yourself -
> 
> http://www.5starphotos.net/Marathons/2018/2018-WDW-Marathon-Weekend/



I found myself, thanks for sharing this.  I did not think I would and almost missed myself.  Sadly I saw a runner and thought hey I wore the same shirt that day...  Then realized it was me.


----------



## Dis5150

I was way at the back of the pack so I scanned pics for over an hour and never saw myself.


----------



## rteetz

I saw on FB more than 13,000 pounds of clothing was donated during marathon weekend this year.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> I saw on FB more than 13,000 pounds of clothing was donated during marathon weekend this year.


GOOD GRIEF.


----------



## lilmc

I scanned them all and never found myself, but did find about a half dozen runners in “my” costume. Was really funny and interesting! That’s what happens when you don’t know how to sew and aren’t creative enough to design your own....


----------



## jeanigor

rteetz said:


> I saw on FB more than 13,000 pounds of clothing was donated during marathon weekend this year.



Imagine how much bigger that number would have been if it were 10° warmer!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> I saw on FB more than 13,000 pounds of clothing was donated during marathon weekend this year.



Seems pretty low. Disney on Ice in 2010 had 26,000 pounds donated over only two days. You'd think with four days of cool temperatures there would be a lot more this year.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Seems pretty low. Disney on Ice in 2010 had 26,000 pounds donated over only two days. You'd think with four days of cool temperatures there would be a lot more this year.


Most people probably kept their clothes on  That seems very far off 2010 numbers tho.


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> Most people probably kept their clothes on  That seems very far off 2010 numbers tho.



I usually keep my clothes on when I'm running.


----------



## Anisum

I will say I only threw away two things which was less than expected. I had a throwaway shirt under my singlet for the half but never got warm enough to throw it. I did however throw pants and a shirt on Sunday. Thursday and Friday I didn't even expect to get warm enough to be tossing clothes.


----------



## PrincessV

I went home with way too many of my "throwaway" clothes because I never took them off for the 5K or 10K!


----------



## Nole95

The only days I threw away clothes was during the half and full.  For the 5K/10K I went with my usual cold weather running gear, so there was nothing to throw away.


----------



## Dis5150

We actually left some clothes behind at our resort since we didn't throw them away during the races. There was no room in our suitcases as we had not planned to take them home!


----------



## Grumpy_42K

I only threw away a discarded jacket that I had actually picked up at a previous Disney race years before.

Someone please save these stats for the first wise-guy poster who say's "It wasn't cold."


----------



## jdd

I'm so sorry to bump myself into your thread, but I'm trying to estimate what time each corral starts for the half marathon.  My two nieces (and a friend) are running the Princess in a few weeks, and due to a misunderstanding, my niece and her friend failed to submit the POTs   They've been placed in the last corral, H, and my other niece and I are in C.  Just trying to figure out how far behind us they will be.  Funnily enough, they're faster than me, so I'm hoping they'll catch us at some point...Did anyone run the half at the Marathon weekend in corral H?  And would you by chance remember what time you started?  Thanks so much for any info!!


----------



## LdyStormy76

The first wave of H stepped off at 6:30. The waves started approximately 2 minutes apart. I do not know when C started, but would guess that you will be 30-40 minutes ahead of them.


----------



## jdd

LdyStormy76 said:


> The first wave of H stepped off at 6:30. The waves started approximately 2 minutes apart. I do not know when C started, but would guess that you will be 30-40 minutes ahead of them.



Thank you so much!  I think they will definitely catch up to us at the Magic Kingdom.  I'm okay with spending some extra time on castle shots


----------



## DopeyBadger

jdd said:


> I'm so sorry to bump myself into your thread, but I'm trying to estimate what time each corral starts for the half marathon.  My two nieces (and a friend) are running the Princess in a few weeks, and due to a misunderstanding, my niece and her friend failed to submit the POTs   They've been placed in the last corral, H, and my other niece and I are in C.  Just trying to figure out how far behind us they will be.  Funnily enough, they're faster than me, so I'm hoping they'll catch us at some point...Did anyone run the half at the Marathon weekend in corral H?  And would you by chance remember what time you started?  Thanks so much for any info!!



Per this:
https://public.tableau.com/profile/...altDisneyWorldMarathon2018/DisneyMarathon2018

Corral C started at 5:39am
Corral H started at 6:26am

I'm using myself as a reference for Corral A start (5:31am, and time 0:00) since I was at the very front.

So, a 47 minute differential.  Over the course of 13.1 miles, that is a difference of 3:35 min/mile.  So if your pace is slower than theirs by 3:35 min/mile you would be estimated to finish at the same time (like a 10:00 min/mile (them) vs a 13:35 min/mile (you)).  If you attempted to have them catch you by MK (mile 5), then they would need to run 9:24 min/mile faster than you (like a 9:00 min/mile (them) vs a 18:24 min/mile (you)) up to that point in the race.  Hope this helps!


----------



## jdd

DopeyBadger said:


> Per this:
> https://public.tableau.com/profile/...altDisneyWorldMarathon2018/DisneyMarathon2018
> 
> Corral C started at 5:39am
> Corral H started at 6:26am
> 
> I'm using myself as a reference for Corral A start (5:31am, and time 0:00) since I was at the very front.
> 
> So, a 47 minute differential.  Over the course of 13.1 miles, that is a difference of 3:35 min/mile.  So if your pace is slower than theirs by 3:35 min/mile you would be estimated to finish at the same time (like a 10:00 min/mile (them) vs a 13:35 min/mile (you)).  If you attempted to have them catch you by MK (mile 5), then they would need to run 9:24 min/mile faster than you (like a 9:00 min/mile (them) vs a 18:24 min/mile (you)) up to that point in the race.  Hope this helps!



Wow, that's awesome - thanks so much for figuring that all out for me!  I do think we'll plan to hit all the photo ops and just take it easy on the way to the Magic Kingdom.  Hopefully, they'll want to run quickly and catch up to us, but if they decide not to, we can each run our own race.  Disappointing, but it is what it is.  Thanks again!!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jdd said:


> ...we can each run our own race. Disappointing, but it is what it is. Thanks again!!



I didn't see anyone else mention this and I may be stating the obvious, but I'll say it anyway: it is legal to start in a corral behind your assigned corral. So if you are in C, you can start in H or somewhere in between to lessen the 'catch-up' factor.


----------



## jdd

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I didn't see anyone else mention this and I may be stating the obvious, but I'll say it anyway: it is legal to start in a corral behind your assigned corral. So if you are in C, you can start in H or somewhere in between to lessen the 'catch-up' factor.



Thank you!  Yes, I did know I can drop back to H, but as I'm slower than them I don't really want to do that (and I'm a little selfish ).  But I didn't think about just dropping back one or two corrals - good idea, I'll have to think on that one.


----------



## mbwhitti

Did anyone else order the "I Did It" jackets? I order a Dopey one for myself and my girl @Keels
I got a confirmation email but still haven't been charged or heard anything else. I know they were probably trying to get all the orders in then processing (printing). Thought this group might have some insights.


----------



## ZellyB

mbwhitti said:


> Did anyone else order the "I Did It" jackets? I order a Dopey one for myself and my girl @Keels
> I got a confirmation email but still haven't been charged or heard anything else. I know they were probably trying to get all the orders in then processing (printing). Thought this group might have some insights.



I ordered a couple also.  Seems like I read here somewhere that it was going to be like 6-8 weeks or something.


----------



## mbwhitti

ZellyB said:


> I ordered a couple also.  Seems like I read here somewhere that it was going to be like 6-8 weeks or something.


 Yea, that's what I was thinking. Just thought they would have charged for the purchase but I guess not.


----------



## FlashAM7

mbwhitti said:


> Yea, that's what I was thinking. Just thought they would have charged for the purchase but I guess not.


They normally charge you once they ship it. I ordered mine about 4 weeks ago and it's still not shipped.


----------



## RunArnoRun

My video of the 2018 Marathon is online. Please check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## cavepig

RunArnoRun said:


> My video of the 2018 Marathon is online. Please check it out and let me know what you think.


I watched it the other day, it was awesome, very enjoyable!   Thanks so much for sharing it online!!!!


----------



## TeeterTots

RunArnoRun said:


> My video of the 2018 Marathon is online. Please check it out and let me know what you think.


Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rteetz

RunArnoRun said:


> My video of the 2018 Marathon is online. Please check it out and let me know what you think.


I've watched all of your videos. Well done! 

I believe I saw @DopeyBadger early on in this one.


----------



## DopeyBadger

RunArnoRun said:


> My video of the 2018 Marathon is online. Please check it out and let me know what you think.





rteetz said:


> I've watched all of your videos. Well done!
> 
> I believe I saw @DopeyBadger early on in this one.



Well done!  That was fun to re-live through, thanks for sharing.

2:51 - Women's champ (Martins) in center screen in white jacket; Costa on far left
3:09 - Men's champ (Hilton) in center screen
9:26 - @BrianFromIreland in white and me right behind him in orange
10:00 - Girl in red and I ran together from miles 13 through 17


----------



## Ariel484

RunArnoRun said:


> My video of the 2018 Marathon is online. Please check it out and let me know what you think.


This was so awesome - LOVE how you stopped for all of the pictures! Thanks for sharing


----------



## cburnett11

RunArnoRun said:


> My video of the 2018 Marathon is online. Please check it out and let me know what you think.



That was absolutely fantastic.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dobball23

RunArnoRun said:


> My video of the 2018 Marathon is online. Please check it out and let me know what you think.



Your videos are great. You and I had similar finish times, so I feel like I was able to relive my races through your videos. Unfortunately, I didn't see myself in any of your videos.


----------



## Dis5150

Finally got my Goofy medal from runDisney, so got the “all the medals” shot! Now, can someone please photoshop me in front of the castle instead of my front door??


----------



## SheHulk

RunArnoRun said:


> My video of the 2018 Marathon is online. Please check it out and let me know what you think.


Oh My Gosh I just watched and was glued to the couch for the whole thing. You are so fast and still managed to have fun, stopping for all the pictures. I loved this video, you have a great personality for this. Thanks for letting us re-live it with you.


----------



## RunArnoRun

SheHulk said:


> Oh My Gosh I just watched and was glued to the couch for the whole thing. You are so fast and still managed to have fun, stopping for all the pictures. I loved this video, you have a great personality for this. Thanks for letting us re-live it with you.


Thank you for the complements. The marathon got a bit tough in the end, but I had so much fun running that race.


----------



## jdd

Your video was awesome!  Doing the Fairy Tale Challenge in two weeks, and I need all the motivation I can get 

Looks like you were pretty much the first one over the starting line - how early did you arrive at your corral??


----------



## RunArnoRun

jdd said:


> Your video was awesome!  Doing the Fairy Tale Challenge in two weeks, and I need all the motivation I can get
> 
> Looks like you were pretty much the first one over the starting line - how early did you arrive at your corral??



Thank you. I was on the 3:00 am bus and went almost straight to where they make you wait to go to the corral, so when I got to corral A there was nobody there. I did that for all 4 races, so all the video's are from the starting line.


----------



## RunArnoRun

Who else did the Castaway Cay Challenge after Marathon weekend this year?
I had such an amazing time on the cruise and during the run.


----------



## jdd

RunArnoRun said:


> Thank you. I was on the 3:00 am bus and went almost straight to where they make you wait to go to the corral, so when I got to corral A there was nobody there. I did that for all 4 races, so all the video's are from the starting line.



That's great.  Didn't realize you posted videos from all the races, now I know what I'm doing at lunchtime


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@Dis5150 done with low-tech free tools. Hopefully someone can do a better job with Photoshop.


----------



## DopeyBadger

RunArnoRun said:


> Thank you for the complements. The marathon got a bit tough in the end, but I had so much fun running that race.



Looks like we were right next to each other at most of the starts.  I wasn't able to find myself in any of the other great videos from the other races.  Was fun re-living it all though.  Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## FlashAM7

RunArnoRun said:


> Who else did the Castaway Cay Challenge after Marathon weekend this year?
> I had such an amazing time on the cruise and during the run.


Awesome job and great video! I also watch RezRuns videos on YouTube, but yours offer a nice variety and contrast as well. Even though you seem to be one of the faster or "elite" runners, it's great to see you also have a ton of fun!


----------



## drummerwife

RunArnoRun said:


> Who else did the Castaway Cay Challenge after Marathon weekend this year?
> I had such an amazing time on the cruise and during the run.


DH and I did and we had a fantastic time! 
Thank you for the video, it brought back wonderful memories of the run and the cruise in general.


----------



## RunArnoRun

FlashAM7 said:


> Awesome job and great video! I also watch RezRuns videos on YouTube, but yours offer a nice variety and contrast as well. Even though you seem to be one of the faster or "elite" runners, it's great to see you also have a ton of fun!


Thank you. I love Rezruns' video's. We met up and hung out at the Expo in Orlando which was cool, he's the nicest guy. I'm very motivated to run fast by the Disney races, I don't really care about coming in faster than somebody else, but I do care about getting my photo taken with a Disney character and not having to wait in line for it.  So it's a good incentive for me to train and try to get faster.


----------



## Dis5150

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> View attachment 301239
> 
> @Dis5150 done with low-tech free tools. Hopefully someone can do a better job with Photoshop.


Yeah! You are awesome!


----------



## LdyStormy76

RunArnoRun said:


> My video of the 2018 Marathon is online. Please check it out and let me know what you think.



Thank you for posting these. Showed it to my husband so that he could truly see what the half was like.  Going to show him the Castaway video tonight to see if so can convince him to come with in January and so we can do this one together.


----------



## SheHulk

Don't know if this was asked already but @IamTrike are those Dapper Dans at the very end of this video, you and your friends?


----------



## IamTrike

SheHulk said:


> Don't know if this was asked already but @IamTrike are those Dapper Dans at the very end of this video, you and your friends?



Yup those are us.   We got interviewed by two different camera crews at the race.  It was a lot of fun.

Camerman Selfie


----------



## IamTrike

RunArnoRun said:


> My video of the 2018 Marathon is online. Please check it out and let me know what you think.


Thanks so much for sharing.   I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Dis5150

RunArnoRun said:


> My video of the 2018 Marathon is online. Please check it out and let me know what you think.



That was fantastic! I said the same thing about the Sports Besns!


----------



## SheHulk

IamTrike said:


> Yup those are us.   We got interviewed by two different camera crews at the race.  It was a lot of fun.
> 
> Camerman Selfie
> 
> View attachment 301292


I think you guys passed me about mile 14. I didn't know your name or I would have called out! Should pay more attention to people's signatures.


----------



## LSUfan4444

I finished the race video pretty soon after our trip but finally got done with the vacation video...

Enjoy


----------



## FlashAM7

RunArnoRun said:


> Thank you. I love Rezruns' video's. We met up and hung out at the Expo in Orlando which was cool, he's the nicest guy. I'm very motivated to run fast by the Disney races, I don't really care about coming in faster than somebody else, but I do care about getting my photo taken with a Disney character and not having to wait in line for it.  So it's a good incentive for me to train and try to get faster.


Crazy story @RunArnoRun... I just showed my dad your videos and he goes "Oh that's the guy I checked in before the cruise!". My dad works for Disney Cruise Line, and you can see him in the video at 0:34, haha.


----------



## RunArnoRun

FlashAM7 said:


> Crazy story @RunArnoRun... I just showed my dad your videos and he goes "Oh that's the guy I checked in before the cruise!". My dad works for Disney Cruise Line, and you can see him in the video at 0:34, haha.


That is awesome! He left me a message on Youtube. When we checked in he talked about you running the marathon. I’m glad he got to see the video.


----------



## bananabean

RunArnoRun said:


> Who else did the Castaway Cay Challenge after Marathon weekend this year?
> I had such an amazing time on the cruise and during the run.



I think I saw me! I definitely saw the people I was running near, and someone that could possible be me, but I can’t even remember what I wore that day!  Too many races! I did see my dad at the end doing a terrible job of cheering people on.  I will be sure to berate him appropriately and school him in the proper way to watch a runDisney finish line.

Great vid!


----------



## RunArnoRun

bananabean said:


> I think I saw me! I definitely saw the people I was running near, and someone that could possible be me, but I can’t even remember what I wore that day!  Too many races! I did see my dad at the end doing a terrible job of cheering people on.  I will be sure to berate him appropriately and school him in the proper way to watch a runDisney finish line.
> 
> Great vid!


Thanks for your comment. Maybe you should give your dad a sign to hold to get him more into the cheering mood.


----------



## BrianFromIreland

RunArnoRun said:


> My video of the 2018 Marathon is online. Please check it out and let me know what you think.



Thank you for this! Well done on so many stops with the characters. The video brought back a lot of memories... mostly tired, painful memories, but memories nonetheless  Thanks for spending so much effort on the course documenting and commentating what was going on around - it must have cost you a lot of time!


----------



## RunArnoRun

BrianFromIreland said:


> Thank you for this! Well done on so many stops with the characters. The video brought back a lot of memories... mostly tired, painful memories, but memories nonetheless  Thanks for spending so much effort on the course documenting and commentating what was going on around - it must have cost you a lot of time!


 Thank you for your comment. It did take a lot of work, but loved doing it and getting to hear from people how much they like it makes it totaly worth it.


----------



## FlashAM7

ZellyB said:


> I ordered a couple also.  Seems like I read here somewhere that it was going to be like 6-8 weeks or something.


I got a notification that my Marathon jacket is out for delivery today. Finally!


----------



## FlashAM7

The moment we've all been waiting for. RezRuns' Marathon recap video!


----------



## lilmc

FlashAM7 said:


> RezRuns' Marathon recap video



My husband and I are the Dopey’s in front of him at 10:02!


----------



## Keels

Did anyone who ran Marathon Weekend this year rent a house outside of Disney property? If you did, can you PM me? I have some questions.

Thanks!


----------



## nyisles84

FlashAM7 said:


> I got a notification that my Marathon jacket is out for delivery today. Finally!


Wow...I ordered 2 of them on January 10th and have still not heard anything. I have called a few times the past few weeks and they kept telling me it will be there 4-6 weeks after the order date. Its over 6 now and still nothing.


----------



## mbwhitti

FlashAM7 said:


> I got a notification that my Marathon jacket is out for delivery today. Finally!



I got a random UPS tracking e-mail with the package originating in Orlando... maybe jackets? I still haven't been charged though.


----------



## nyisles84

mbwhitti said:


> I got a random UPS tracking e-mail with the package originating in Orlando... maybe jackets? I still haven't been charged though.


Good call! I just checked my UPS App and see an order ready to be processed from Screenworks in Orlando set for delivery on 2/27. Sounds like these are them.


----------



## lauriko

I ordered the finisher jacket and I’m a bit disappointed. I guess I didn’t read the description carefully enough. I thought I was getting the same kind of jacket that they have for the pre-order and others they sell at the expo. Instead they’re like rain coats. They’re still nice, just not what I was hoping for.


----------



## mbwhitti

mbwhitti said:


> I got a random UPS tracking e-mail with the package originating in Orlando... maybe jackets? I still haven't been charged though.



YEP! Jackets arrived today. I also got the e-mail from ShopDisney that it shipped today? Silly Disney, always a step behind.


----------



## ZellyB

I also got my notice that jackets had shipped. Supposed to arrive Monday.

@lauriko sorry you are disappointed.  I did know they were a rain type jacket, but decided to give them a try anyway.  Hoping I'll like it and so will my DH.


----------



## SheHulk

Don't know if this is old news but the Shop Disney Parks app had some very limited Marathon merch at drastically reduced prices last night. I bought one of those 90's-tastic design caps just because it was cheap. Also bought a runDisney 2018 mug that I don't think was Marathon specific but it did have that exuberant finish line Mickey from the medal that I love. I think they had marathon wine glasses too.


----------



## rteetz

SheHulk said:


> Don't know if this is old news but the Shop Disney Parks app had some very limited Marathon merch at drastically reduced prices last night. I bought one of those 90's-tastic design caps just because it was cheap. Also bought a runDisney 2018 mug that I don't think was Marathon specific but it did have that exuberant finish line Mickey from the medal that I love. I think they had marathon wine glasses too.


They had the blanket too. I bought that last week. Not that I really needed another blanket though...


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> They had the blanket too. I bought that last week. Not that I really needed another blanket though...



You live in Wisconsin. You always can use more blankets.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> You live in Wisconsin. You always can use more blankets.


Considering I’m wrapped in one right now that’s probably true....


----------



## TCB in FLA

rteetz said:


> They had the blanket too. I bought that last week. Not that I really needed another blanket though...


I have the marathon blanket hanging on the wall of my craft studio/office. My friends bought it for me as a congratulatory reward for my first Goofy and fastest marathon out of three.


----------



## lilmc

Hehe. Did anyone else from 2018 Marathon see these today and think, “Mine are so much cooler”? No? Just me? Ok


----------



## rteetz

lilmc said:


> View attachment 453646
> Hehe. Did anyone else from 2018 Marathon see these today and think, “Mine are so much cooler”? No? Just me? Ok


I do love those but I also love these. I can do without the 2019 ones.


----------



## Novatrix

In 2018, we all earned collector's items since it was the 1st!

I dont remember hearing before the race that they would be giving the ears out at the end.

 I'm convinced that Disney still gives out the ears because the number of people who pay to get them embroidered more than recoup their costs.


----------



## lilmc

Novatrix said:


> I'm convinced that Disney still gives out the ears because the number of people who pay to get them embroidered more than recoup their costs.



Yep, I refused to wear mine until properly embroidered!

The CM checking them in politely told me, “Now since these are special ones, I have to inform you that if we break them during the embroidery process, we will not be able to replace them.” Very sweet smile from me, “Well then you’d better not break them.”


----------



## FFigawi

Novatrix said:


> In 2018, we all earned collector's items since it was the 1st!
> 
> I dont remember hearing before the race that they would be giving the ears out at the end.
> 
> I'm convinced that Disney still gives out the ears because the number of people who pay to get them embroidered more than recoup their costs.



I never wore mine. They got donated to someone who wanted them more than I did.


----------



## Kerry1957

Do you all realize that this is the 2018 thread?? 

We have 2019 and 2020 threads...........


----------



## rteetz

Kerry1957 said:


> Do you all realize that this is the 2018 thread??
> 
> We have 2019 and 2020 threads...........


They are discussing the ears from 2018.


----------



## jmasgat

No this is not a mistake..... (Yes, it's probably a little weird)

Doing a shirt purge and have the 10k, 1/2, and Goofy shirts, size Small (Women's). If for some reason, anyone wants one or all--not worn-- then PM me.

We now return to 2020.....


----------



## BigEeyore

@jmasgat  sent you a PM


----------

